# [Official] NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club



## skyn3t

since 2002


----------



## skyn3t

*EVGA ACX 2.0*


----------



## skyn3t

reserved


----------



## adamski07

Ordered mine! Arriving this Saturday!







Will update this post with everything once it arrives.


----------



## dartuil

Reviews are out!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/4.html


----------



## JLMS2010

Mine will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenTiger

You doing a 970 club skyn3t?







I have a pair of eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 4GB cards due for delivery in the morning tomorrow







!


----------



## darthdirty

where are u guys buying them from and has ASUS done a 980 at all??


----------



## krel

Ordered mine.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Ordered mine


----------



## EniGma1987

I have mine already ordered too:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthdirty*
> 
> where are u guys buying them from and has ASUS done a 980 at all??


Cached amazon.com page. It lets you add to cart and checkout and everything. It has been up for hours now.


----------



## skyn3t

EK Water block added @ OP


----------



## indicajones

ordered mine. logically 970 was a better buy but i figured going to need anything i can get on my 4k tv. Finally HDMI 2.0!! Looking forward to more great work on the bios.Also when the wife yelled at me for wasting her time on trying to break it down to her..Her reply your just going to get the expensive one anyways. Exciting night=)


----------



## swiftypoison

I have mine in the cart. But leaning towards the GTX 970 instead. $600 is kind of tough to swallow.


----------



## Marin007

Ordered 1 from amazon. Then sat there refreshing the page as it went from 15 left in stock to 3...then pulled the trigger for my first SLI ever. I'm scared and excited at the same time.


----------



## CurvedLine

well nvm


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Ordered 1 from amazon. Then sat there refreshing the page as it went from 15 left in stock to 3...then pulled the trigger for my first SLI ever. I'm scared and excited at the same time.


Once you go SLI there's no going back!


----------



## theonlybabyface

Purchased an EVGA GTX 980 SC....


----------



## Wihglah

Well, I guess my 560ti's are going on e-bay since I just ordered an EVGA SC reference 980.

Prices were not bad, convert $ to £, then add 20% for sales tax and you are at what I paid. Not such a rip off after all.

Have EK run out of stock, or have they yet to have any?


----------



## Nemessss

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 two for me


----------



## bosom

Ordered EVGA 980 SC... now I just need the water block and for my Ncase to arrive.


----------



## Ftruck

Just ordered two EVGA GTX 980 SC's, apparently will be available for pick up in 1-2 days. Also picked up my Rampage V Extreme today and grab my 5960x on Monday. Definitely going to be an upgrade from the 3770k and two failing GTX670s I'm running at the moment.


----------



## Spiriva

Does the reference card look diff from the 780ti reference card ? Asking cause i got 780ti with waterblocks on them. Is it possible to use the 780ti EK blocks on the 980 ? Or do i need to get new blocks as well ?

My 780ti is reference cards


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Does the reference card look diff from the 780ti reference card ? Asking cause i got 780ti with waterblocks on them. Is it possible to use the 780ti EK blocks on the 980 ? Or do i need to get new blocks as well ?
> 
> My 780ti is reference cards


Very different cards, waterblocks will not fit interchangeably between the two. Pictures courtesy of TechPowerUp. GTX 780ti GTX 980


----------



## Ramzinho

ALREADY A CLUB IS MADE? LOL


----------



## MURDoctrine

Ordered mine from newegg. EVGA GTX 980 SC reference.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Very different cards, waterblocks will not fit interchangeably between the two. Pictures courtesy of TechPowerUp. GTX 780ti GTX 980


Ah ye i see what you mean, thank you!
Im gonna hold on to my 780ti´s, can run them at around 1350mhz. But when EVGA rlses the "980 hydro copper" i might change my mind








But the smart move would be to hold on till the "real" maxwell comes out, "titan 2" or w/e they will call it, and get two of them instead









Anyhow thnx again!


----------



## y2kcamaross

My 2 evga sc 980s will be here this morning, skyn3t, get to work on that voltage control


----------



## JLMS2010

@Skyn3t voltage unlock??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ALREADY A CLUB IS MADE? LOL


Someone need to take care all of you. Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My 2 evga sc 980s will be here this morning, skyn3t, get to work on that voltage control


Let's see how it goes


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Just about to order one, but have a quick question.
Here we have a Galaxy reference design for $100 cheaper than the Asus and Gigabyte (No evga yet).

Any downside to grabbing the Galaxy seeing the retailer handles all the RMA's?


----------



## V3teran

Just purchased will be here tomorrow morning 2x980's EVGA SC.


----------



## JLMS2010

EK Block ordered!


----------



## Bruticis

I'm tempted to go get one right now from my local MicroCenter. I'm seriously considering switching to a reference cooler for the first time in AGES since my new build is a much smaller case then I've used previously. I'm currently running and OC'd 780 Lighting and it's dumping massive loads of hot air into my smaller Corsair 540 case. Does anyone know how well the 540 is at pulling out the hot air using only the rear 140MM (Aerocool DS) fan as exhaust? Do we know if the cooler on the EVGA SC is truly pushing all the air out the back of the case or is it one of the models that pumps the hot out the back AND in the case?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> EK Block ordered!


Where from? I am going to wait a bit before I order waterblocks, I ordered three 980s and I want to compare frame rates for myself in a few games before I decide whether to keep three or send one back to Amazon.


----------



## ssgwright

count me in!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Where from? I am going to wait a bit before I order waterblocks, I ordered three 980s and I want to compare frame rates for myself in a few games before I decide whether to keep three or send one back to Amazon.


pre-order on EKs website I would guess.


----------



## chuuurles

mine should arrive today!!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Where from? I am going to wait a bit before I order waterblocks, I ordered three 980s and I want to compare frame rates for myself in a few games before I decide whether to keep three or send one back to Amazon.


Straight from EK. They will ship the 26th.

My 980 and EK block will be for sale when the Classy is released. Lol


----------



## provost

Isn't this owner's club Official yet? I propose a motion to do so.








Looking for someone to second (or third or fourth , fifth..lol) this motion.








Request to mods ( and powers to be on this forum).... Lol


----------



## krel

I might just wait a little and see if EVGA doesn't release a hydro version I can step up to, they use EK blocks too as far as I know so that would be an easy way to go.


----------



## Kronvict

Just ordered two 980s from the egg


----------



## Krazee

so jelly


----------



## Scotty99

970 is the bargain here holy cow. 330 bucks and it beats the 780, that's insane. I just bought a 760 on craigslist i may sell it for a profit (got it for 120) and buy a 970


----------



## TheCautiousOne

What about the Cuda? 256bit vs 384?? I don't understand. Will this be a big factor? I have a 780 FTW that I cant even get a full waterblock for. (just did a custom loop too) Can someone elaborate? (I am super excited about the 980 too!!


----------



## leftythrillz

I also have a 780 FTW and am wondering if either of these would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I might just wait a little and see if EVGA doesn't release a hydro version I can step up to, they use EK blocks too as far as I know so that would be an easy way to go.


http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2989


----------



## Marin007

Quick question, will my AX750 be enough to power 2 980s in SLI?


----------



## DimmyK

I'll be joining with GPU-Z screenshot shortly, my 980 is out on vehicle for delivery as of 7AM.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Quick question, will my AX750 be enough to power 2 980s in SLI?


It appears so.

Glad I ordered quick - the EVGA SC's are out of stock now.


----------



## mercs213




----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It appears so.
> 
> Glad I ordered quick - the EVGA SC's are out of stock now.


Appears so? Is it safe or cutting it close?


----------



## wholeeo

Who's going to be the first to post a pic of these bad boys in their possession.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Appears so? Is it safe or cutting it close?







According to TTL, 650W would be enough - 26:30


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leftythrillz*
> 
> I also have a 780 FTW and am wondering if either of these would be worth the upgrade.


I would like to know the same thing. I have a Gigabyte Windforce 780 GHz Ed. Upgrade worth it?


----------



## Sebofdoom

Hi guys, I am about to order the GTX 980, but I am still on the Sandy Bridge platform, so my motherboard doesn't have PCI-e 3.0.
Do you think this is gonna hinder the performance of this beast of a card?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I would like to know the same thing. I have a Gigabyte Windforce 780 GHz Ed. Upgrade worth it?


Probably not.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Appears so? Is it safe or cutting it close?


Each GTX 980 with overclocks will use ~200w(stock, 165w)

4770k with a good overclock, around 150w at most( stock, 84w)

Rest of your system, like memory, motherboard ect, 50w.

So 600w with heavy overclocks... AX750 is more than enough.


----------



## V3teran

Waiting for EK blocks to come into stock over here now


----------



## Marin007

Thanks friend


----------



## whyscotty

https://imageshack.com/i/idakWXPhj


----------



## Scotty99

Seriously guys, im trying to figure out why nvidia priced the 970 at 330 bucks? It is barely slower than the 980, its faster than a 780 in every test ive seen! To me it seems like a pricing error LOL!


----------



## lowfat

No impulse control.









Ordered an EVGA SC ACX 980.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Probably not.


Are you just saying that so there are more in stock for you?









Just kidding. I don't know if I should wait or just order one...I just don't know of it will be worth trying to sell my Gigabyte 78 GHz Ed and buying a 980. Anyone know if there is a huge difference, enough to warrant an upgrade?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Hi guys, I am about to order the GTX 980, but I am still on the Sandy Bridge platform, so my motherboard doesn't have PCI-e 3.0.
> Do you think this is gonna hinder the performance of this beast of a card?


I doubt PCI-e 2.0 16X would hinder it at all.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I doubt PCI-e 2.0 16X would hinder it at all.


Great, thanks for the response.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ordered just the one for the moment to tinker with, not hugely fussed on retiring the Titans just yet!

Fast work team Sky3nt as always


----------



## Difunto

Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car frown.gif my luck ran out


----------



## chuuurles

mine just arrived! estimated delivery date was monday so a nice suprise


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Once you go SLI there's no going back!


Sure there is. I hate my SLI. I probably will do it for the 980's too anyway though because I want to get good FPS at 4K, but once we are into the next generation and we have more power there is no way I will be using more than 1 card again till I absolutely have to when things move up to "8K" or whatever.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Sure there is. I hate my SLI. I probably will do it for the 980's too anyway though because I want to get good FPS at 4K, but once we are into the next generation and we have more power there is no way I will be using more than 1 card again till I absolutely have to when things move up to "8K" or whatever.


Why do you hate SLI? I'm planning on going 980 SLI and overclock them as much as possible on air.


----------



## solBLACK

Newegg is out of the EVGA SC cards already so I ordered the normal EVGA GTX 980. I'm sure I wont have to overclock it anytime soon anyways. I can always sell it when the classified comes out.


----------



## BiaBia

Mine will be arriving today, super excited about ditching SLI for a single card solution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ordered block from EK site.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ordered block from EK site.


How did you manage that? I see them listed but last night and this morning says out of stock


----------



## JLMS2010

Just add one to your cart and check out. That's how to preorder it.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above


----------



## skyn3t

EVGA Precision X 16 is out ready for Download


----------



## JLMS2010

Downloaded it last night! I guess I should have posted that it was up.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> EVGA Precision X 16 is out ready for Download


Is it better than Afterburner?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Is it better than Afterburner?


you tell me









The New PX 16 can put my KPE to 1.3v the old version only 1.212v. looks like EVGA has done a very good job on this one. also the interface is a bit smaller than the previous version looks a bit compact and fast access to everything.

@OccamRazor will post a article about the 980 and 970 voltage controller it not long but explain what we need to know.


----------



## Rickles

Decided to go for the EVGA 970 with the ACX cooler.

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New PX 16 can put my KPE to 1.3v the old version only 1.212v. looks like EVGA has done a very good job on this one. also the interface is a bit smaller than the previous version looks a bit compact and fast access to everything.
> 
> @OccamRazor will post a article about the 980 and 970 voltage controller it not long but explain what we need to know.


Well, as long as I can overclock my GTX 980's in SLI as long as they allow me to, I'm all good.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New PX 16 can put my KPE to 1.3v the old version only 1.212v. looks like EVGA has done a very good job on this one. also the interface is a bit smaller than the previous version looks a bit compact and fast access to everything.
> 
> *@OccamRazor will post a article about the 980 and 970 voltage controller it not long but explain what we need to know.*


----------



## Xeio

Mine won't be here till Monday.









Also, you know, the other components which are relatively important too...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Dang, says the EVGA SC's boost clock is 1342mhz, it might actualy boost to over 1400mhz out of the box! I'll test both of mine when I get home and let people know the actual boosts on these cards stock


----------



## nemm

Well after considering the options 3x970 or 2x980 with the 970 being so aggressively price I kept swaying towards 970 but in the end I decided to go 2x980 since I do have a slight upgrade path available at a later date should I desire 3way SLI. 2 980s on the way for delivery tomorrow so will look forward to testing these


----------



## Silent Scone

It'll do 1600 on air potentially or more. Very interested to get one on water


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It'll do 1600 on air potentially or more. Very interested to get one on water













( gigabyte g1)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Dang, says the EVGA SC's boost clock is 1342mhz, it might actualy boost to over 1400mhz out of the box! I'll test both of mine when I get home and let people know the actual boosts on these cards stock


I was thinking the same


----------



## Difunto

ok just got home finally! i did a lil benchy with my titans and i didnt want to touch anything like to put everything on performance on the settings.
am going to install both cards now and see if i can beat my oc titans on air with stock 980s


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( gigabyte g1)


Nice. I know OCUK have had a G1 at 1590


----------



## y2kcamaross




----------



## carlhil2

Man, you dudes are not playing, I have to wait til I get to MC...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


Doooo Eeeeet!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Alright guys, it's lunch break, time to go home and install these bad boys


----------



## falcon26

In the reviews how much faster is the 980 compared to the 780 Ti


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am tingling inside. Waiting on yalls results


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> In the reviews how much faster is the 980 compared to the 780 Ti


-5 to +15%, depends on the game.


----------



## Winrahr

I went to get lunch and when I got back the EVGA 980s sold out







Should I wait or just order the Gigabyte 980?


----------



## falcon26

Aw OK I'll stick with my ti then
.


----------



## eBombzor

How much faster would a 1300mhz 980 be against a 1250mhz 780 Ti?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am tingling inside. Waiting on yalls results


I'm rebenching my GTX 780 Ti while I'm waiting for 980 to be delivered. Hopefully 780 Ti @ 1175 vs 980 whatever clock soon.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


gonna need you to go on and bench those on 3dmark at +200 immediately :-D


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm rebenching my GTX 780 Ti while I'm waiting for 980 to be delivered. Hopefully 780 Ti @ 1175 vs 980 whatever clock soon.


(evil laugh) I am waiting anxiously. I have the 780FTW (that I can't slap a waterblock on) and its looking like I might be getting this 980.







Lets see some results!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How much faster would a 1300mhz 980 be against a 1250mhz 780 Ti?


Its not! To beat a 1250mhz 780Ti the 980 had to be 150mhz higher clock to do it!

[email protected] = [email protected]

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not! To beat a 1250mhz 780Ti the 980 had to be 150mhz higher clock to do it!
> 
> [email protected] = [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


True - but there's may be a chance the EVGA SC will boost to 1400 out of the box.


----------



## Difunto

all up and running! they are brothers same serial numbers! #17 and #18


----------



## Ramzinho

regardless power consumption. i wan a general idea if it's better to go from a 290X to a 980 ? or should people wait for a 20nm chip?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> all up and running! they are brothers same serial numbers! #17 and #18


Beauties, aren't they... I wish UPS would hurry up and bring me my baby


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> all up and running! they are brothers same serial numbers! #17 and #18


What are they boosting to?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> regardless power consumption. i wan a general idea if it's better to go from a 290X to a 980 ? or should people wait for a 20nm chip?


I'd wait tbh... Clock the fool outta those 290x's and stretch it to spring.


----------



## Ramzinho

looking at the comparison i know 290X are still relevant.. it' just those prices are making me consider









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2777489/fs/2776467


----------



## y2kcamaross

My evga sc 980s in sli are both boosting to exactly 1392mhz in firestrike extreme, stock run with no overclocking the gpus I scored a 10394 graphics score


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> looking at the comparison i know 290X are still relevant.. it' just those prices are making me consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2777489/fs/2776467


1500 points is a freaking ton..

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My evga sc 980s in sli are both boosting to exactly 1392mhz in firestrike extreme, stock run with no overclocking the gpus I scored a 10394 graphics score


that 3770k is crippling your score! still clocked at 4.9?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My evga sc 980s in sli are both boosting to exactly 1392mhz in firestrike extreme, stock run with no overclocking the gpus I scored a 10394 graphics score


Is this with default power target in precision? Have you tired upping it to see if cards will boost higher?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What are they boosting to?


right now its at 1240 at 856volts


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1500 points is a freaking ton..
> 
> .
> that 3770k is crippling your score! still clocked at 4.9?


still i'm at stock CPU/GPU.. that GPU/CPU he is using are OCed 









of cuorse i'll be slower.. will see how it goes when i get my waterblocks.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1500 points is a freaking ton..
> 
> .
> that 3770k is crippling your score! still clocked at 4.9?


Why would the 3770k clocked at 4.9ghz be crippling the GPU score portion?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Is this with default power target in precision? Have you tired upping it to see if cards will boost higher?


yes


----------



## y2kcamaross

Okay I've only had about 10 minutes to play with these, here was with 125% power limit, +114 boost(1506 actual boost clocks) and +400 on the memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4089283?

some reason it's only reading my cpu @4.8? odd


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Why would the 3770k clocked at 4.9ghz be crippling the GPU score portion?


I'm saying overall score... I never pay attention to the GPU score.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> yes


I'm waiting for exact same card to be delivered, EVGA SC. I hoped it would boost > 1400 at stock. Guess not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Okay I've only had about 10 minutes to play with these, here was with 125% power limit, +114 boost(1506 actual boost clocks) and +400 on the memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4089283?
> 
> some reason it's only reading my cpu @4.8? odd


That's insane, 1500. How much do the cards boost with just power target to max, without adding frequency offset?


----------



## EinZerstorer

13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet

I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.

this place is literally making me stop using it.

so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.

I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,

not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


----------



## Difunto

here are my temps on idle on both are the same


----------



## y2kcamaross

1392, haven't tried higher than 1506 boost yet, more testing after work, is that gpu score I linked decent? Haven't been keeping up with firestrike extreme sli gpu scores


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Okay I've only had about 10 minutes to play with these, here was with 125% power limit, +114 boost(1506 actual boost clocks) and +400 on the memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4089283?
> 
> some reason it's only reading my cpu @4.8? odd


Ignore my CPU... should be a decent comparison of the 2 cards.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2779024/fs/2730002


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


weird, there are multiple people in here who have the cards and I just started posting benchmarks, go some more


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ignore my CPU... should be a decent comparison of the 2 cards.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2779024/fs/2730002


result not found


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


You consider 130 post wasteful? People have cards in hand. If you cant contribute something useful (while you are bashing people for "doing the same") then get out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> result not found


Sorry, forgot to reveal it.


----------



## HarryPearce

I have a few questions for experienced rig builders, can anyone estimate how much better at overclocking will the "Overclock" variants of 980 be? By that mean, will it be worth paying 70 euro more per card just to get a modified card from MSI or gigabyte, even though I was going to replace the air cooler with a water block for water cooling?

I know that is a vaguely defined question, and I am aware that each card varies in its ability to overclock, but based on previous experiences, on average, is the 70 euro premium over a reference design, worth it? I have noticed that some variants from MSI and gigabyte have 2x 8 pin power connectors instead of 2x6. Will this play any significant role?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


And on the internet - who would have thought it!


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is my validation.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=asqxw


----------



## LOKI23NY

What is the normal amount of time before water blocks are released for the new cards? I see that EK has one listed for the 980, but I'm wondering when we would start to see more 980/970 blocks?


----------



## JLMS2010

EK blocks for the 980's ship Sept 26th.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


You can leave the forum. such attitude isn't welcome here.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You consider 130 post wasteful? People have cards in hand. If you cant contribute something useful (while you are bashing people for "doing the same") then get out
> Sorry, forgot to reveal it.


What are your cards boosting at? 1400+? That destroyed my 1506 run!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Does it count if I upload my receipt? Mine should be here on Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


Here here!

Wait, where is your card then?

Muppet.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


"The old days" 2013? One thing I'll never miss is people making themselves to be morons on the internet. Well done!


----------



## Krazee

Please ignore the tard and keep posting pics/benches!!


----------



## DapperDan795

I want in please! Evga 980 on the way


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Please ignore the tard and keep posting pics/benches!!


Even more off topic, but. Fellow MK1 3MPS owner says hi


----------



## jmg2

pulled the trigger on 2 evga 980s. Getting here tomorrow!!
I have *everything* else for my haswell-e build, except for the @#$#@'n mobo, which I'm apparently not getting until Monday. THANKS NEWEGG FOR NOTHING!!


----------



## JLMS2010

Mine is boosting to 1523MHz during Firestrike. with a +113 MHz offset.


----------



## OccamRazor

Well, the new Maxwell cores are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because wont be that much slower either!
And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance, reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!

(AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]



No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!








Red: Missing power phases (2)
Purple: 4 power phases for the core
Green: 1 power phase for the memory
Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card

Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!









Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!! it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?









Just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance, reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!! it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Is there any need to even flash Skyn3ts bios with the upped power limiter?


----------



## szeged

No volt mods on the reference card? I'll see you guys in the classified owners thread in a month then


----------



## JLMS2010




----------



## ACMH-K

I'm wondering if I should upgrade to one of these bad boys. What do the current owners think? SLIed 660Ti's vs. 1 980(any variant)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I'm wondering if I should upgrade to one of these bad boys. What do the current owners think? SLIed 660Ti's vs. 1 980(any variant)


What are you waiting for?

GTX660Ti SLI (+-) = Titan

but

GTX980 > Titan

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Is there any need to even flash Skyn3ts bios with the upped power limiter?


First let the dust settle...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Weber




----------



## BiaBia

Well couldn't help myself. I bought a 980 SC on Amazon last night and today noticed my local Micro Center had 9 in stock so bought another. Pictures when I get home to officially join the club.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*


Hehe I was going to mention you here if you did not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 13 pages of bs while no one owns or has the card yet
> 
> I've come to expect nothing less from ocn.
> 
> this place is literally making me stop using it.
> 
> so much off topic, pointless, unfounded bs.
> 
> I miss the OLD days. when people talked about what they had, or knew, on topic and focused discussion that had valuable information in it,
> 
> not pointless chit chatter because you have nothing to do with your time than create wasted pages people have to sort through to get to anything worthwhile.


I miss the old days when people like you did not have access to the internet, and now look where we are. Net neutrality lol...

So many of us can pick what you wrote and apply it back to yourself, if you don't like it here you can always go to [h] and enjoy how people don't know what an RMA is. Plenty of knowledge there for you.


----------



## Difunto

sup OccamRazor! can't wait for you and brother sky to finish that bios! i don't like to run them with boost!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Oh, I'm getting all giddy thinking about how powerful a pair of overclocked 980's will be. And for similar power draw to a GTX 780 Ti!

Just gotta save up some money for a ROG Swift.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What are you waiting for?
> 
> GTX660Ti SLI (+-) = Titan
> 
> but
> 
> GTX980 > Titan
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Why did they downgrade the memory bus from 384-bit on 780 to 256-bit on the 980?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Why did they downgrade the memory bus from 384-bit on 780 to 256-bit on the 980?


The 980 is suppose to be the sucessor to the 680. GM210 will most likely be the sucessor to GK110 and will have a wider memory bus.


----------



## testudoaubreii

All of the EVGA's are gone! Should I go with the Gigabyte Overclock Edition?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> All of the EVGA's are gone! Should I go with the Gigabyte Overclock Edition?


Service wise I haven't had any issues with Gigabyte. If you don't mind the brand they are fine just like EVGA.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> sup OccamRazor! can't wait for you and brother sky to finish that bios! i don't like to run them with boost!


Soon...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Why did they downgrade the memory bus from 384-bit on 780 to 256-bit on the 980?


But they upped the L2 cache...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> All of the EVGA's are gone! Should I go with the Gigabyte Overclock Edition?


Wait for EVGA... You won't regret it later...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What are your cards boosting at? 1400+? That destroyed my 1506 run!


That is no boost... Cards were actually running at 1346mhz. I have boost disabled bios.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I'm wondering if I should upgrade to one of these bad boys. What do the current owners think? SLIed 660Ti's vs. 1 980(any variant)


Yes. Because as it stands now you're about on equal footing as the original Titan. I would upgrade. Heck I have two 770's and I'll be upgrading.

BTW ... Amazon had 8 of the Gigabyte's a half hour ago, now only 4. LoL


----------



## y2kcamaross

okay I scored an 11391 gpu score in firemark extreme with a 1519
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is no boost... Cards were actually running at 1346mhz. I have boost disabled bios.


Once Sky finishes the bios, I'll up the power limit and disable boost and give it another go


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> okay I scored an 11391 gpu score in firemark extreme with a 1519
> Once Sky finishes the bios, I'll up the power limit and disable boost and give it another go


That is a MONSTER clock... wow... I'm over here fighting the urge to buy classy's when they come out... Really 0 need for me to do it other than to benchmark LOL.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-2980-KR/dp/B00NI5NCRW/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1411154294&sr=8-15&keywords=evga+gtx+980

They have two left!


----------



## V3teran

Had to order some blocks from EK direct and they are not being shipped until 26th September and 4 days to ship so roughly 2 weeks before im up and running properly give or take other commitments. The cards will be arriving at my house in like 12-15 hours from now









Went for these blocks.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is a MONSTER clock... wow... I'm over here fighting the urge to buy classy's when they come out... Really 0 need for me to do it other than to benchmark LOL.


i was actually mistaken, it was 1527









next up, 1540, my drivers have to crash soon....right?









Though it is a bit difficult doing this over splashtop, cuz if I don't exit splashtop immediately after hitting run test, it gives me a " windows lost focus " error and doesnt run any tests


----------



## ryder

noob question.. i've been waiting to get a new card for a while now.. the current games i play don't require anything more than a 680.. but i plan to play star citizen when it comes out.. would a 980 run a game like that at 100%? or is it way too early to tell?


----------



## Difunto

ok am on +114offset and it gives me 1480 on both gpus with +400 mem with out touching the volts.
it looks like am going to need a bios because me second card stays at 1.181v and the first at 1.212 v


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> ok am on +114offset and it gives me 1480 on both gpus with +400 mem with out touching the volts.
> it looks like am going to need a bios because me second card stays at 1.181v and the first at 1.212 v


what is the utilization on the second card?

make sure you set maximum performance in the drivers as well.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> EK blocks for the 980's ship Sept 26th.


I'm trying to figure out if the 970 is going to have blocks released just as fast or if the 980 is going to get all the love.


----------



## Silent Scone

@OccamRazor Great run down on the board, and a depressing comparison to the 680 lol.


----------



## Mitchell7

I ordered my EVGA GTX 980 reference from Scan here in the UK, it appeared to be the only place that actually had one in stock at the time as everywhere else is pre-order at the moment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @OccamRazor Great run down on the board, and a depressing comparison to the 680 lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> okay I scored an 11391 gpu score in firemark extreme with a 1519
> Once Sky finishes the bios, I'll up the power limit and disable boost and give it another go


Have you notice any throttling during the bench?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> what is the utilization on the second card?
> 
> make sure you set maximum performance in the drivers as well.


here is a pic both at 99%


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> noob question.. i've been waiting to get a new card for a while now.. the current games i play don't require anything more than a 680.. but i plan to play star citizen when it comes out.. would a 980 run a game like that at 100%? or is it way too early to tell?


Too early to tell.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you notice any throttling during the bench?


ive noticed my second card sometimes drops 13mhz on occasion


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> here is a pic both at 99%


I dont see a problem... card #2 may be a slightly better clocker... might try swaping them around


----------



## Difunto

so far this is my gains i guess lol
both my titans on air with my *max* oc on the left and the 980s on the right with stock settings no oc no volts


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I dont see a problem... card #2 may be a slightly better clocker... might try swaping them around


oh yea you are right! the bottom one has asic of 73 and the top one 68 funny its the exact same as my titans lol
is that even possible or do i have to do something to reset the reading?! because its the exact same...


----------



## HiTechPixel

I've read the Computerbase GTX 980/970 review and it turns out it's not the exact same cooler as the Titan/Titan Black/780/780 Ti. It's a bit worse and this has disheartened me a bit. Since I'll be aircooling in a NZXT H440, could I SLI third-party coolers like the Asus Strix or Gigabyte Windforce if there is enough room between the coolers?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> so far this is my gains i guess lol
> both my titans on air with my *max* oc on the left and the 980s on the right with stock settings no oc no volts


i'll give you 150$ each for the titans :-D


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I've read the Computerbase GTX 980/970 review and it turns out it's not the exact same cooler as the Titan/Titan Black/780/780 Ti. It's a bit worse and this has disheartened me a bit. Since I'll be aircooling in a NZXT H440, could I SLI third-party coolers like the Asus Strix or Gigabyte Windforce if there is enough room between the coolers?


I think these are better go look at my post with idle temps and look at my load temps.. with the titans I had hotter temps


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> i'll give you 150$ each for the titans :-D


$200 make it $225 from me!
Need me some more titans


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> $200 make it $225 from me!
> Need me some more titans


BACK! BACK TO YOUR HOLE!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> I think these are better go look at my post with idle temps and look at my load temps.. with the titans I had hotter temps


Really? That's a welcome surprise. I'll wait and see until more get their cards.

If the reference turns out to be a good overclocker for many people, I'll go with it. But if third-party designs overclock far better, then I'll go with those.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> I think these are better go look at my post with idle temps and look at my load temps.. with the titans I had hotter temps


Titan cooler might be better but the titan puts out more heat.

Got to switch coolers to see if that is the case me thinks


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Titan cooler might be better but the titan puts out more heat.
> 
> Got to switch coolers to see if that is the case me thinks


Oh yeah. Hope someone switches the Titan/Titan Black/780/780 Ti cooler with the GTX 970/980 to see if there's an improvement or not.


----------



## MunneY

Even if the coolers are the same... you are talking about a near 50% reduction in TDP... It'll be fine.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Even if the coolers are the same... you are talking about a near 50% reduction in TDP... It'll be fine.


Here's hoping. I just want to get the best possible air cooled setup while using SLI. Whether that involves reference coolers or third-party coolers, we'll see.


----------



## NABBO

test with games at 2560x1440? and GTX980 @ 1400-1500Mhz ??

Metro Last Light, 2033 benchmark (no SSAA / MSAA)

Bioshock Infinite

Crysis benchmark

Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark

Thief 4

Hitman Absolution

Sleepingdogs

Batman ecc

I'm curious for the results !!!


----------



## Descadent

my 980 gets here tomorrow... 780 ti classy being returned on monday!!! too bad evga forgot the two extra dp on the 980 classy >_> so lame... i need dp's for swifts!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Cards arrived about an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!

But I have a major problem







...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.



I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?

By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games







.


----------



## BradleyW

If I buy 2x 980's, can I apply SLI in any title just like I can with AMD CCC?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I buy 2x 980's, can I apply SLI in any title just like I can with AMD CCC?


I suppose if the game supports it.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I actually wish I had 2 dvi ports on my 980s, I can only run one of my 1440p monitors now, because you can't hook up another monitor onto a second card and still run SLI, which is so stupid


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I buy 2x 980's, can I apply SLI in any title just like I can with AMD CCC?


You can, but just like crossfire, if the game doesn't support it, it will be hit or miss on actual scaling


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cards arrived about an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


my 980 SC's stock boost to 1392









I'll keep a look out on the issue, but I haven't seen it as of yet


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cards arrived about an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


use DDU to uninstall your drivers and re-install the new one


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I actually wish I had 2 dvi ports on my 980s, I can only run one of my 1440p monitors now, because you can't hook up another monitor onto a second card and still run SLI, which is so stupid


why didn't you just get a 980 that does have two dvi then?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why didn't you just get a 980 that does have two dvi then?


I need reference cards for SLI


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> You can, but just like crossfire, if the game doesn't support it, it will be hit or miss on actual scaling


Can you take an SS showing the SLI option?
Thank you.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I need reference cards for SLI


huh? the others can do sli too


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> huh? the others can do sli too


But reference cards have the blower that exhausts the hot air outside the case.

Non-ref cards recycle the hot air back into the case.

Also - my tracking number says I'll have mine tomorrow.


----------



## Descadent

true but if you got exhaust out the top and back and enough air coming in...it's all good. I prefer the reference design myself even knowing i got great cooling case


----------



## batman900

Got my 980 SC just 13 hours after ordering from Amazon. Stock boost here is 1366, rock solid at 1479. Starts getting artifacts just a bit after 1500. Memory does 8200 no problem. Crappy asic of 68%. Runs surprisingly quiet and cool even with max OC during benchmarks.

OC'd 3dmark11 gpu score = 20488

OC'd Valley is 78.7 fps with a score of 3294.

To compare, my 780 SC 6gb with the same system and 344.11 drivers OC'd at 1163 / 6600 got a 3dmark11 gpu score of 14932 and valley = 70.6fps with 2955 for the score.

Such a nice polished card, mostly I just wanted a new toy though


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Also - my tracking number says I'll have mine tomorrow.


Mine is shipping from CA and I live in WI. Did two day shipping so I won't be seeing mine till next week most likely.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cards arrived about an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


When did these release that I missed it? Grrrr


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> But reference cards have the blower that exhausts the hot air outside the case.
> 
> Non-ref cards recycle the hot air back into the case.
> 
> Also - my tracking number says I'll have mine tomorrow.


This is true. I dislike the ACX coolers .... run too hot!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> true but *if you got exhaust out the top and back and enough air coming in...it's all good*. I prefer the reference design myself even knowing i got great cooling case


not really, it's still inadequate imo


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> not really, it's still inadequate imo


i'd have to disagree as i've had two 780 ti's with acx and two 290x vapor-x's and kept them well under thermal limit with proper air cooling case with intake and exhaust...but stlll prefer blower though for the just because hot air ain't getting dumped in the case factor...that i can agree on


----------



## BradleyW

A persons airflow configuration might not be efficient for another person. Each person should test various configurations using their own equipment and make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## BiaBia

Got my cards, now to hurry up and finish my build so I can play with them!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> A persons airflow configuration might not be efficient for another person. Each person should test various configurations using their own equipment and make adjustments accordingly.


Exactly! Each person should rely on temperature measurement inside their own cases and determine the route to follow from there and NOT compare with others variables: Different cases, fan types and quantities, fans disposition and most importantly ambient temperature and proper understanding on how it can affect overall system temperatures!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## blampars

Dear 780 and Titan crowd, I hope you all are enjoying your side-grade!! Cheers!


----------



## Baasha

The stock boost on these 980s is insane! I wonder how a 1400Mhz 980 compares to a 780 Classy @ 1300Mhz?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blampars*
> 
> Dear 780 and Titan crowd, I hope you all are enjoying your side-grade!! Cheers!


sure will when i get my refund back for my 780ti on monday that was $150 more than a 980 lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The stock boost on these 980s is insane! I wonder how a 1400Mhz 980 compares to a 780 Classy @ 1300Mhz?


Takes about 150mhz more on a 980 to match a 780ti from what I've seen. So 1450mhz 980 = 1300mhz 780ti.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Hi Guys

Just in the process of building my next rig and now just need a GPU. I'm collecting a ROG swift 1440p tomorrow and can't decide if the almost £200 difference is worth it between the 970 and 980. What do you reckon is the 970 enough for 1440p gaming?


----------



## V3teran

How much in price difference will the Classifieds be to these EVGA SC 980's? Are the Classys double in price?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Why do you hate SLI? I'm planning on going 980 SLI and overclock them as much as possible on air.


I don't like SLI because:

1) there often isnt SLI support in games during beta. I play a lot of MMOs so this is a big deal when the performance sucks.
2) SLI support to games that arent a major company AAA release of the year often take 1-2 months to get support, long after I beat the game.
3) SLI is more buggy, as in driver bugs. Random display issues because of it here and there. And sometimes the drivers simply go back to single card mode and I have to re-enable it to SLI again. It also loves to reset my monitor refresh back to 60Hz. This didnt happen at all when I was running single card.
4) overclocks are usually a little bit less with SLI enabled
5) with SLI enabled the cards are unable to go as high on the refresh rate giving a less smooth experience than I could have been getting.
6) a lot more heat comes out of the case, making it less comfortable in the room and costing a lot more on my electric bill because of both the extra power draw and running the AC a lot more. It really sucks in summer.

Also:


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> How much in price difference will the Classifieds be to these EVGA SC 980's? Are the Classys double in price?


I would expect the classys to be 600-650.


----------



## jdstock76

So sad I missed this. Been checking Newegg all week, even this morning. Nothing! Now they are in there. So sad! But at least I can get one now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blampars*
> 
> Dear 780 and Titan crowd, I hope you all are enjoying your side-grade!! Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The stock boost on these 980s is insane! I wonder how a 1400Mhz 980 compares to a 780 Classy @ 1300Mhz?


You both read my article: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/100_100#post_22873727

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> How much in price difference will the Classifieds be to these EVGA SC 980's? Are the Classys double in price?


UK wise around a £50 premium


----------



## NoDoz

Ordered 2 EVGA 980s today...Will have them Monday


----------



## Ricey20

Hope we can get confirmation on soft volt for custom cards soon, like the Gigabyte G1.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wait for EVGA... You won't regret it later...


I gave up the idea on getting the "in stock" Galaxy GTX980 and Pre-ordered the eVGA GTX980 SC, won't be here till the 24th, but like you said its worth the wait...








And eVGA don't put stupid warranty stickers on the heat sink screws..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone have a version of nvflash (dos or windows) able to detect these cards? Got my bios saved and edited to try, but can't flash it







.

Turned out one of my cards had a defective fan (one of the fans, not both), stopping it by the hub immediately fixed the huge noise level while stopping the other one did nothing.


----------



## Difunto

this sucks! what happened to the rest of AA types?!


----------



## DimmyK

Finally installed mine.

EVGA 980 SC, stock boosts to 1366:



OCed to 1480 core / 3800 memory:



For comparison, GTX 780 Ti @ 1175/3700:



I don't think I won the silicon lottery, it looks like mine maxes out at 1480.

Will try to do more benches tonight after kids go to sleep.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> this sucks! what happened to the rest of AA types?!


Drivers need a little more time in the oven, perhaps? The joy of "doesn't matter if they're ready, we release tonight!"


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So sad I missed this. Been checking Newegg all week, even this morning. Nothing! Now they are in there. So sad! But at least I can get one now.


It seems that Newegg was not returning search results on the cards even though they were there for sale. Many people found that you had to go browse the Desktop Graphics Cards section to find them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!


I have done quite a bit of solder work and even some VERY tiny solder stuff. I know some about electrical too so I would feel confident in my ability to solder all the necessary components on to the board. My guess is that if I soldered all the stuff on in that missing power phase area (red) then I could (would?) also solder on an 8-pin PCI-E power connector to replace the 6-pin already there and open up a lot of wattage headroom for overclocking right? If I did all that and the missing capacitors and resistors do you think it would still work properly? Or would I run the risk of power flowing to the wrong place with those there on just the 980 core and fry the thing?


----------



## chuuurles




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Hope we can get confirmation on soft volt for custom cards soon, like the Gigabyte G1.


Perhaps i can soft volt mod the G1 but i still need a high res pic of the back of the card to ascertain the real possibility!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I gave up the idea on getting the "in stock" Galaxy GTX980 and Pre-ordered the eVGA GTX980 SC, won't be here till the 24th, but like you said its worth the wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And eVGA don't put stupid warranty stickers on the heat sink screws..


Indeed EVGA all the way!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone have a version of nvflash (dos or windows) able to detect these cards? Got my bios saved and edited to try, but can't flash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Turned out one of my cards had a defective fan (one of the fans, not both), stopping it by the hub immediately fixed the huge noise level while stopping the other one did nothing.


Just RMA the card! No nvflash yet!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It seems that Newegg was not returning search results on the cards even though they were there for sale. Many people found that you had to go browse the Desktop Graphics Cards section to find them.
> I have done quite a bit of solder work and even some VERY tiny solder stuff. I know some about electrical too so I would feel confident in my ability to solder all the necessary components on to the board. My guess is that if I soldered all the stuff on in that missing power phase area (red) then I could (would?) also solder on an 8-pin PCI-E power connector to replace the 6-pin already there and open up a lot of wattage headroom for overclocking right? If I did all that and the missing capacitors and resistors do you think it would still work properly? Or would I run the risk of power flowing to the wrong place with those there on just the 980 core and fry the thing?


The capacitors can be soldered without a problem as they work as filters but assuming you could solder the FET´s, you would still have to connect the voltage controller to the disabled phases, but the biggest challenge would be to program the voltage controller in case its programmed to 4 phases only!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys.

If you like running benchmarks then you should come join us on the HWBot team! Fell free to stop by the forum here and ask anything. We could definitely use the support.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> UK wise around a £50 premium


Thats not bad, cheers.
Ive cancelled my 2 cards now so i will be waiting for the classifieds.


----------



## jdstock76

I'm impressed at the minimum 500watt power requirements.


----------



## rpjkw11

I'm trying to find an Asus GTX 980 Strix. The reviews I read look good and only a few bucks more then a reference GTX 980. I'm replacing a GTX 760 and I should really wait for a 970Ti or 980Ti, but I've got the fever. Ya know?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats not bad, cheers.
> Ive cancelled my 2 cards now so i will be waiting for the classifieds.


They aren't making any for the 980, waiting for the 980ti before they're releasing a classified model.

EDIT: Was thinking of the lightning model. NVM!


----------



## szeged

they ARE making 980 classified cards, they are NOT making 970 classified cards.


----------



## Difunto

i am really happy with these cards! i just started testing with metro LL redux and with the titans i was only getting around 110fps at 21:9 3440x1440 with no aa and everything else on max, well with these 980s am at 220fps! and at 60fps if i put the ssaa in the settings to x4 with the titans i was getting around 20 low fps but with the 980s am at 60fps with x4 ssaa LOL its crazy difference in games... not that i need that aa at this resolution


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> They aren't making any for the 980, waiting for the 980ti before they're releasing a classified model.


What are you talking about... they have been shown..



ALSO

EVGA has the SC version in stock right now!

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2982-KR


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they ARE making 980 classified cards, they are NOT making 970 classified cards.


I swear I just saw a thread saying they weren't but I can't seem to find it now...









I could very well be mistaken


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I swear I just saw a thread saying they weren't but I can't seem to find it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could very well be mistaken


the MSI Lightning will not be for the 980, only the next gen of cards after this. The classified is already confirmed though


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the MSI Lightning will not be for the 980, only the next gen of cards after this. The classified is already confirmed though


Arg I mixed up the classy and the Lightning!







Carry on


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Arg I mixed up the classy and the Lightning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on


dont worry, ive made the same mistake many times lol.


----------



## Difunto

if i have a ref 980 can i step up to the 980 classified?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> if i have a ref 980 can i step up to the 980 classified?


no, you can't step up to non-reference or classy versions


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no, you can't step up to non-reference or classy versions


thanks! well i guess ill just go return this ones before the 30 days and stick the titans back again until classi comes out lol
who am i kidding am just gonna end up selling them for the titan 2 anyways!


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Finally installed mine.
> 
> EVGA 980 SC, stock boosts to 1366:
> 
> OCed to 1480 core / 3800 memory:
> 
> For comparison, GTX 780 Ti @ 1175/3200:
> 
> I don't think I won the silicon lottery, it looks like mine maxes out at 1480.
> 
> Will try to do more benches tonight after kids go to sleep.


Mine clocks exactly the same from the factory boost to the max stable, I lost too. My memory goes crazy high but that doesn't matter much.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys changed my order, couldn't wait..lol

Just ordered this:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/gtx980_zpsb44f2f39.png.html


----------



## skyn3t

Alright Garls and Girls. Owner's Form is live, you can go ahead and sign up
*Sig Owner's code. place it proudly*








█▓▒█▓♦ [Official] NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club ♦█▓▒█▓

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club] █▓▒█▓♦ [Official] NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club ♦█▓▒█▓[/URL]

*Rules: You must have GPU-Z Validation or your form will be auto deleted.
Google Spreadsheet*.
*







Form: GTX 980 Owners*
*GTX 980 Owners List Info.*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Alright Garls and Girls. Owner's Form is live, you can go ahead and sign up


So as the cards roll in, are you wanting a BIOS collection, do we just PM them to you?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So as the cards roll in, are you wanting a BIOS collection, do we just PM them to you?


Yes. send your bios. I want to have each GPU with they own bios manufacturer.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok guys changed my order, couldn't wait..lol
> 
> Just ordered this:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/gtx980_zpsb44f2f39.png.html


$879?!

I got 2 today for $1100


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Mine clocks exactly the same from the factory boost to the max stable, I lost too. My memory goes crazy high but that doesn't matter much.


Yup, my memory clocks all the way to 3950 (7900 effective). 1480 core isn't bad, though I wanted > 1500. 980 still clocks better than my 780 Ti relative to its stock boost clocks, which maxed out at 1175 with stock boost of 1150.

My Heaven scores weren't impressive compared to 780 Ti, but in Batman Acram Origins, 980 @ 1480/3954 is 13% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700 (52 vs 46).


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> $879?!
> 
> I got 2 today for $1100


check the guys country.. he is in australia.. 980 in my country is worth 720$


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yup, my memory clocks all the way to 3950 (7900 effective). 1480 core isn't bad, though I wanted > 1500. 980 still clocks better than my 780 Ti relative to its stock boost clocks, which maxed out at 1175 with stock boost of 1150.
> 
> My Heaven scores weren't impressive compared to 780 Ti, but in Batman Acram Origins, 980 @ 1480/3954 is 13% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700 (52 vs 46).


Still if you could OC your 780Ti to 1300mhz the difference would be insignificant!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## szeged

here is a reference model 980 on air cooling with a small overclock in firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345

it took my kingpin card around 1450mhz core and 3900mhz memory to match/beat it and that required around 1.4v measured with a DMM.

I think for overclocker, the 980 is going to be a monster.

for gamers, meh sidegrade.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just RMA the card! No nvflash yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Oh, done already for the defective one, just playing the waiting game on that now. I'm actually hitting the power limit on my 970 ACX SC at 8164mhz mem and 1430mhz core at ~1.187v, but it's whisper quiet and runs cool, been game stable for hours now. I actually modded my bios and it appears it may allow for up to 1.3v or so, and KBT is able to change the power limit which is actually my restricting factor right now (I can clock the core higher but it hits the power target and starts lowering itself







). Can't wait to get an nvflash able to write my bios to the card....







. I have a goooooooood feeling about the oc'ability here







.

P.S. WTB 970 club or this club to be both. I feel homeless right now!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, done already for the defective one, just playing the waiting game on that now. I'm actually hitting the power limit on my 970 ACX SC at 8164mhz mem and 1430mhz core at ~1.187v, but it's whisper quiet and runs cool, been game stable for hours now. I actually modded my bios and it appears it may allow for up to 1.3v or so, and KBT is able to change the power limit which is actually my restricting factor right now (I can clock the core higher but it hits the power target and starts lowering itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Can't wait to get an nvflash able to write my bios to the card....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a goooooooood feeling about the oc'ability here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> P.S. WTB 970 club or this club to be both. I feel homeless right now!


Try the nvflash from our OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
But it works only in DOS with a bootable flash drive!










Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try the nvflash from our OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
> But it works only in DOS with a bootable flash drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, just did but it gives an error saying no NVidia display adapters found







in DOS (win98 DOS usb flash drive). Any idea? I'm wondering if maybe it just doesn't recognize 970's yet?


----------



## DimmyK

Some more benches before I retire for today.

*EVGA GTX 980 SC stock (1366/3506, 125% power target):*









*EVGA GTX 980 SC overclocked(1480/3954, 125% power target):*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> $879?!
> 
> I got 2 today for $1100


Yeah here in Australia we get shafted all the time, you should see some of the stupidly inflated prices, The Witcher 3 costs $80..

Cheapest GTX980 is the reference Galaxy for $699, but man that Windforce cooler looks awesome, and from the review temps are very low.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming-review.html

Now I have to wait till the 26th when it comes in stock.


----------



## traxtech

Should have bought it from Amazon, quick shipping and no hassle.


----------



## skyn3t

Looks like we need a new Nvflash update it won't recognize the bootstrap . Golden Tiger has tested it and cannot get it flashed I already sent out some emails so we can have it done.

PS: I'm still looking in more contents to add in the first page, also those tree first reserved post is for ASIC chart i may integrate it on the main form. also those best benchmark I'm going to post there.


----------



## traxtech

Couldn't help myself, ordered an EVGA 980 SC









And i'll order a second one when i get paid


----------



## Bluemustang

Hey skyn3t or occam, I wonder if you might be able to enlighten me on this. Just curious why and how it might affect performance. I ordered 2 gigabyte 970 G1 SOCs and noticed in a review that it only has 4 VRAM modules while every other card ive seen has 8.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Wow just got around to reading some of the reviews and this thing was on average ~63% faster than the 680. Hopefully I win the silicon lottery and get one that will clock good and practically double my 670's performance.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I don't like SLI because:
> 
> 1) there often isnt SLI support in games during beta. I play a lot of MMOs so this is a big deal when the performance sucks.
> 2) SLI support to games that arent a major company AAA release of the year often take 1-2 months to get support, long after I beat the game.
> 3) SLI is more buggy, as in driver bugs. Random display issues because of it here and there. And sometimes the drivers simply go back to single card mode and I have to re-enable it to SLI again. It also loves to reset my monitor refresh back to 60Hz. This didnt happen at all when I was running single card.
> 4) overclocks are usually a little bit less with SLI enabled
> 5) with SLI enabled the cards are unable to go as high on the refresh rate giving a less smooth experience than I could have been getting.
> 6) a lot more heat comes out of the case, making it less comfortable in the room and costing a lot more on my electric bill because of both the extra power draw and running the AC a lot more. It really sucks in summer.


I understand. Sadly I will have to resort to SLI because I want to use the Asus ROG Swift and have it run close to 144FPS as much as posible.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi guys,

which edition of GTX980 do you prefer? Best performer is the ACX. But as there are problem with GTX970 ACX version I'm still unsure which one to order.
Much nicer is the standard fan design in my view. I'm not in a hurry and calmed down myself a bit as GTX980 is sold out.
I always take EVGA. Once I had an SC edition and it was significantly louder and warmer.

So what's your choice, standard, SC or SC ACX? And what's your buying motive? Or waiting for more video ram?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by EniGma1987
> ...
> 6) a lot more heat comes out of the case, making it less comfortable in the room and costing a lot more on my electric bill because of both the extra power draw and running the AC a lot more. It really sucks in summer.


Besides, I'm upgrading from GTX680 Sli. Like EniGma1987 here already said I'm finished with SLi as well because of extreme heat, noise, power consumption.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> which edition of GTX980 do you prefer? Best performer is the ACX. But as there are problem with GTX970 ACX version I'm still unsure which one to order.
> Much nicer is the standard fan design in my view. I'm not in a hurry and calmed down myself a bit as GTX980 is sold out.
> I always take EVGA. Once I had an SC edition and it was significantly louder and warmer.
> 
> So what's your choice, standard, SC or SC ACX? And what's your bying motive? Or waiting for more video ram?
> Besides, I'm upgrading from GTX680 Sli. Like someone here already wrote I'm finished with SLi as well because of extreme heat, noise, power consumption.


I don't know which ones it applies to but EVGA apparently cheaped out and used an analog voltage controller compared to others who use digital. And I think the best performer so far is MSI's Gaming.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't know which ones it applies to but EVGA apparently cheaped out and used an analog voltage controller compared to others who use digital. And I think the best performer so far is MSI's Gaming.


Really? That are sad news. Where did you read this and could you explain to me what's the advantage over analoge controller?

I've purchased 4 EVGA cards already which work for years with no issues. And their customer service is superb.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

I like the reference 980, temps and power usage, but my 2 680's get the same firestrike score (11924), so i would have to get 2 x 980's, but that would cost $1400.

And 1 x 980 would still struggle with Stalker Lost Alpha so it's multi or don't worry about it.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> I like the reference 980, temps and power usage, but my 2 680's get the same firestrike score (11924), so i would have to get 2 x 980's, but that would cost $1400.
> 
> And 1 x 980 would still struggle with Stalker Lost Alpha so it's multi or don't worry about it.


Your 680's must clock good because the benchmarks I've seen have shown the 980 beating the 680 by about ~63%.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> I like the reference 980, temps and power usage, but my 2 680's get the same firestrike score (11924), so i would have to get 2 x 980's, but that would cost $1400.
> 
> And 1 x 980 would still struggle with Stalker Lost Alpha so it's multi or don't worry about it.


That's all that 2 680's get, or, is that Extreme?


----------



## Silent Scone

I regret not getting two off the bat now. Stock very limited in the UK. I'm in no rush though, wont' be removing my Titans till EK send out the blocks.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I regret not getting two off the bat now. Stock very limited in the UK. I'm in no rush though, wont' be removing my Titans till EK send out the blocks.


What are you doing with your Titans, I can't get rid of mine, it's a boss. after getting the 980 Classy, whenever it is released, I will be looking to add another Titan, on the cheap..


----------



## HiTechPixel

Oh, damn. Seems like I won't be able to get a GTX 980 until November. So I guess I'll go with two GTX 970s in SLI.


----------



## Wihglah

Should have mine within the hour

edit:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=eruey

edit #2 Ok - It just came - my boost (no OC at all) is 1405

1506 at stock volts, max TDP was 119%


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What are you doing with your Titans, I can't get rid of mine, it's a boss. after getting the 980 Classy, whenever it is released, I will be looking to add another Titan, on the cheap..


Probably selling.


----------



## Wihglah

at 1506 Core

ASIC quality is 78.3%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hey skyn3t or occam, I wonder if you might be able to enlighten me on this. Just curious why and how it might affect performance. I ordered 2 gigabyte 970 G1 SOCs and noticed in a review that it only has 4 VRAM modules while every other card ive seen has 8.


Sure:

GTX980 has 4GB memory = 8 x 512mb FBGA modules
GTX970 has 8GB memory = 4 x 1Gb FBGA modules
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I understand. Sadly I will have to resort to SLI because I want to use the Asus ROG Swift and have it run close to 144FPS as much as possible.


Funny, i used SLI since i can remember and only had a few problems with it with games and they were fixed rather sooner than later like AMD, heat comes with the territory, don't like it? Get water cooling!
Lower OC? Unless you dont OC the cards SLI will always go by the lower capable card, its not a SLI defect but a physical one, you cant make a card run more than it can unless you overvolt it!
I use SLI, and (x3) 144hz panels and i dont have a problem with it at 3240 x 1920 and i use lightboost, so 100-120fps for me is a must!
My grandmother used to say: " Cant stand the heat? Get out of the kitchen" As i can see it applies here as well, can't handle SLI, go single card but don't bash on a technology just because it does not fit your needs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't know which ones it applies to but EVGA apparently cheaped out and used an *analog voltage controller compared to others who use digital.* And I think the best performer so far is MSI's Gaming.


Care to explain?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Menta

any coil issues on a specific model?

leaning to the msi twin v or strix, but don't want to loose control of the fans, wonder if the strix can be be ajusted manually


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sure, allow me...

FUD










I seem to be dormantly staring at EKweb. Does anyone else find it odd that they have no stock? Or did I miss a trick and people have murdered supply on launch day?

Wondering if the stock back plate will fit, too.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> at 1506 Core
> ASIC quality is 78.3%


Valley is a memory hog, increase memory, dont rely much on the core clock, with one of my Titans under windows 7 last year with [email protected] mem i got 81fps!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> at 1506 Core
> 
> ASIC quality is 78.3%


Shouldn't your score be higher? EDIT: like Occamrazor said, hit that ram...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Funny, i used SLI since i can remember and only had a few problems with it with games and they were fixed rather sooner than later like AMD, heat comes with the territory, don't like it? Get water cooling!
> Lower OC? Unless you dont OC the cards SLI will always go by the lower capable card, its not a SLI defect but a physical one, you cant make a card run more than it can unless you overvolt it!
> I use SLI, and (x3) 144hz panels and i dont have a problem with it at 3240 x 1920 and i use lightboost, so 100-120fps for me is a must!
> My grandmother used to say: " Cant stand the heat? Get out of the kitchen" As i can see it applies here as well, can't handle SLI, go single card but don't bash on a technology just because it does not fit your needs!


I'm not the one who bashed SLI... -.-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Care to explain?


There's nothing to explain though. EVGA resorted to analog voltage controller, everyone else uses digital.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> at 1506 Core
> 
> ASIC quality is 78.3%


That's way too low score, my GTX 780 @ 1150/1600MHz scores 2855 Pts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















CHEERS..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm not the one who bashed SLI... -.-
> There's nothing to explain though. EVGA resorted to analog voltage controller, everyone else uses digital.


So tell me where the MCP81174 voltage controller is "analog"?
Although it was in your post, it was not addressed to you, it was for people to read... -.-


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1506 Core
> 
> ASIC quality is 78.3%


That's the exact same score I get with the GTX780ti Matrix at stock.


----------



## civerol

Hey guys, got a question about the 980.
Currently I have a 780 Ti Matrix which I sent back because it's faulty. I have the option to get it repaired, get my money back or replaced (last two options are obligingness). Until now I heard not much from the shop I bought the card, only that they sent it to the manufacturer.
Should I stick with the 780 ti, even though I won't overclock it like hell or should I go with the 980 or 2x 970 ? Because my Pc theme is Asus Rog I'll have to wait firstly for a theme matching card like the direct cu or matrix version








I've paid 600€ for the 780 Ti Matrix and I mean the 980 costs like 550-600€ and it's 10% faster. The 970 is likely maybe 5% worse but I'll save 200€! For 100€ more I can get double performance 2x 350€, but only if the game scales well with Sli.

I saw the specs and both cards 980/ 970 have low specs compared to the 780 ti ..like shader, texture, badnwith... does that matter? I mean the benchmarks show that the 980 is even stronger than the 780ti.
The new DSR option is also a nice feature...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Valley is a memory hog, increase memory, dont rely much on the core clock, with one of my Titans under windows 7 last year with [email protected] mem i got 81fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


1506 Core
7800 mem


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question about the 980.
> Currently I have a 780 Ti Matrix which I sent back because it's faulty. I have the option to get it repaired, get my money back or replaced (last two options are obligingness). Until now I heard not much from the shop I bought the card, only that they sent it to the manufacturer.
> Should I stick with the 780 ti, even though I won't overclock it like hell or should I go with the 980 or 2x 970 ? Because my Pc theme is Asus Rog I'll have to wait firstly for a theme matching card like the direct cu or matrix version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid 600€ for the 780 Ti Matrix and I mean the 980 costs like 550-600€ and it's 10% faster. The 970 is likely maybe 5% worse but I'll save 200€! For 100€ more I can get double performance 2x 350€, but only if the game scales well with Sli.
> 
> I saw the specs and both cards 980/ 970 have low specs compared to the 780 ti ..like shader, texture, badnwith... does that matter? I mean the benchmarks show that the 980 is even stronger than the 780ti.
> The new DSR option is also a nice feature...


If it was me i would go for 970 SLI!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## civerol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If it was me i would go for 970 SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Same thought. A 970 is mostly identical to a 780 ti and two of them would be neat. Does Sli scale today well or is a single card solution still the best way ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If it was me i would go for 970 SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah but then we can't join this club








You can get 2 Galaxy GTX970 Extreme Overclocked for the same price as the Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 card.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by HiTechPixel View Post
> 
> I'm not the one who bashed SLI... -.-
> There's nothing to explain though. EVGA resorted to analog voltage controller, everyone else uses digital.


Quote:


> OccamRazor
> So tell me where the MCP81174 voltage controller is "analog"?
> Although it was in your post, it was not addressed to you, it was for people to read... -.-


Sorry having hurt your SLI-feelings. My quoted SLI facts were not stated to devaluate anybodies SLI-system.
Nothing against anyone who uses and passionately favors SLI.








It's just personally me. I did not know before my second GTX680 arrived.
So after a while checking temps, wattage, noise level my choice was to leave the second card in the closet. And that's all.

What the analog controller thingy concerns I'd still be happy to get know some further information.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Same thought. A 970 is mostly identical to a 780 ti and two of them would be neat. Does Sli scale today well or is a single card solution still the best way ?


Not quite identical as it still looses for a 780 sometimes even when Oc'ed, let alone for the 780Ti! But 970 SLI its the best bang for the buck out there!








As i said a couple posts back i seldom have SLI problems most are due to multi monitor surround issues and not properly to SLI!
I will always be SLI user!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> *Yeah but then we can't join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You can get 2 Galaxy GTX970 Extreme Overclocked for the same price as the Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 card.


Perhaps not...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Natskyge

So i was about to pull the trigger on the gtx 970 acx but! Then i saw that it wasnt refrence and the placement of the power conections put me of so i am now considering the 980 which is prety expensive. So what do you guys reckon i should do. Will it be worth it?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i was about to pull the trigger on the gtx 970 acx but! Then i saw that it wasnt refrence and the placement of the power conections put me of so i am now considering the 980 which is prety expensive. So what do you guys reckon i should do. Will it be worth it?


Personally if you're wanting a good plug in and game card without needing to upgrade any time soon, you really can't got wrong with the GTX980 reference.
If you're wanting to tinker and overclock etc wait for the custom coolers and PCB's...


----------



## Spiriva

Im looking for someone who got two 980 in sli and a 4770k/4790k (clocked at or over 4.7ghz) who can run a "3D Mark Vantage" test and tell me the score, I would like you to *uncheck* the option "disable PPU" in options > test options in 3D mark vantage before running the test.

I wanna see the diff between the new 980 sli and my 780ti. Please also report the core/mem speed you run the 980 sli at

Thank you in advance!










^this is mine at 5ghz cpu and 780ti sli at 1330/3700mhz (core/mem)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Personally if you're wanting a good plug in and game card without needing to upgrade any time soon, you really can't got wrong with the GTX980 reference.
> If you're wanting to tinker and overclock etc wait for the custom coolers and PCB's...


Your avatar is bringing back childhood memories.


----------



## dureiken

Hi there

I just bought an EVGA 980, waiting for it next week ! I would like to add a full cover WB and overclock it of course. Which card is the best one for boosting voltage do you think ? I heard that EVGA has standard alimentation stage and would not be good for that, is that true ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Your avatar is bringing back childhood memories.


Monkey Magic rocks, do you think I can get my kids to watch it though.
Their mouths don't move with what they are saying..lol


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Monkey Magic rocks, do you think I can get my kids to watch it though.
> Their mouths don't move with what they are saying..lol


There was a cloud involved - right?

and a bald priest that was actually a girl?

sorry - back on topic : can someone else run Valley?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> There was a cloud involved - right?
> 
> and a bald priest that was actually a girl?
> 
> sorry - back on topic : can someone else run Valley?


1480/3954



There is something going on with Valley on 980: my 780 Ti @1175/3700 is faster than 980 @ 1480/3954. Release drivers perhaps?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 1480/3954
> 
> 
> 
> There is something going on with Valley on 980: my 780 Ti @1175/3700 is faster than 980 @ 1480/3954. Release drivers perhaps?


Cool, +rep

mine's in the right ball park.

is it memory bus width that is holding it back?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Cool, +rep
> 
> mine's in the right ball park.
> 
> is it memory bus width that is holding it back?


I'd say immature drivers on new arch. Kepler saw what like >20% increase since release?


----------



## Hydroplane

The fastest single GPU for only $550, even ahead of the titan black, and it runs cool and quiet with only a 165W TDP? I'm tempted to build a new rig with a minimum of two inside


----------



## Descadent

my 980 will be here today! can't wait to do my own comparisons against my 780ti classy before i return it on Monday. Can't beat getting $150 back by going 980


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Im looking for someone who got two 980 in sli and a 4770k/4790k (clocked at or over 4.7ghz) who can run a "3D Mark Vantage" test and tell me the score, I would like you to *uncheck* the option "disable PPU" in options > test options in 3D mark vantage before running the test.
> 
> I wanna see the diff between the new 980 sli and my 780ti. Please also report the core/mem speed you run the 980 sli at
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is mine at 5ghz cpu and 780ti sli at 1330/3700mhz (core/mem)


Maybe there isnt so many ppl who got this in SLI yet, you guys who got one card (980) would you mind running 3D mark vantage with the disable ppu option unchcked ? Then i can compare it to one of mine by turning sli off









Thanks!

3dmark vantage - http://d1heja5wzvsadj.cloudfront.net/3DMark_Vantage_v113_installer.exe


----------



## dean_8486

So are these new cards voltage locked? Planning on watercooling, maybe i will wait for the classified models for more overclocking potential.
I hope to see a large jump in performance compared to my 680gtx 2gb at 1280 core 1440p screen.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

My new perfect marriage going into my Cosmos 2.....


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> My new perfect marriage going into my Cosmos 2.....


Awesome!


----------



## Cr4zy

I want in!















Replacing a single 680, will probably throw waterblocks on them once Ive decided to stick on my 4770 or go X99 (and once the blocks are even in stock







)


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4099005?

Still crude (having BIOS issues on this board) and still on air..I'd say that's pretty impressive!


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Maybe there isnt so many ppl who got this in SLI yet, you guys who got one card (980) would you mind running 3D mark vantage with the disable ppu option unchcked ? Then i can compare it to one of mine by turning sli off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 3dmark vantage - http://d1heja5wzvsadj.cloudfront.net/3DMark_Vantage_v113_installer.exe


I don't mind running it but I'm gonna be severely limited by my CPU. Vantage is like 1280x768. You could run something more GPU dependent, like Firestrike Extreme for example. I posted bunch of benches earlier. You could run one of your card against them. Let me know if you need exact settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I just bought an EVGA 980, waiting for it next week ! I would like to add a full cover WB and overclock it of course. Which card is the best one for boosting voltage do you think ? I heard that EVGA has standard alimentation stage and would not be good for that, is that true ?
> 
> Thanks a lot


What do you mean with "standard alimentation stage"? Do you mean reference VRM's? If so and you are talking about over voltage, it's best to wait for EVGA Classified!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## PhillyAnt

You all talked me into getting this new 980 card. I have a real big issue though and I call it OCD lol. Right now my case looks awesome with the red and black RoG theme I have inside of it. The new 980 card will stick out like a sore thumb. I have 11 days left to return the ASUS GTX 780 Ti Platinum Matrix RoG card to my local Micro Center and they have the new 980 in stock. I was going to make the exchange today but I just feel that the color is going to drive me crazy.

Any idea when a RoG red and black card might be released? Do we know if ASUS is working on one? HELP!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> You all talked me into getting this new 980 card. I have a real big issue though and I call it OCD lol. Right now my case looks awesome with the red and black RoG theme I have inside of it. The new 980 card will stick out like a sore thumb. I have 11 days left to return the ASUS GTX 780 Ti Platinum Matrix RoG card to my local Micro Center and they have the new 980 in stock. I was going to make the exchange today but I just feel that the color is going to drive me crazy.
> 
> Any idea when a RoG red and black card might be released? Do we know if ASUS is working on one? HELP!


Put it on water, problem solved







. Who cares about looks! Performance is what matters


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> You all talked me into getting this new 980 card. I have a real big issue though and I call it OCD lol. Right now my case looks awesome with the red and black RoG theme I have inside of it. The new 980 card will stick out like a sore thumb. I have 11 days left to return the ASUS GTX 780 Ti Platinum Matrix RoG card to my local Micro Center and they have the new 980 in stock. I was going to make the exchange today but I just feel that the color is going to drive me crazy.
> 
> Any idea when a RoG red and black card might be released? *Do we know if ASUS is working on one?* HELP!


Yes of course! ASUS always had ROG cards, this time it will too!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Put it on water, problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Who cares about looks! Performance is what matters


I wish I could agree with you on the looks. I'm all about looks. That's like having a high performance car with a body painted in a horrible color and full of scratches and dents. Who cares how fast it is if it looks like crap?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes of course! ASUS always had ROG cards, this time it will too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I need it in my life now! lol

Unfortunately ASUS RoG forums seem to always be down for me so it is hard to read up on their announcements. I will try to hold on to my 780 Ti until the last minute maybe. Even if it is just a few months away, I am thinking that a new 980 will have a better resale value than a 780 Ti. I don't want to be stuck with a card that I can't sell for not too much of a loss, although I paid a great price for it at $619.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> You all talked me into getting this new 980 card. I have a real big issue though and I call it OCD lol. Right now my case looks awesome with the red and black RoG theme I have inside of it. The new 980 card will stick out like a sore thumb. I have 11 days left to return the ASUS GTX 780 Ti Platinum Matrix RoG card to my local Micro Center and they have the new 980 in stock. I was going to make the exchange today but I just feel that the color is going to drive me crazy.
> 
> Any idea when a RoG red and black card might be released? Do we know if ASUS is working on one? HELP!


This will drive you nuts then:



I am getting the EK Acetyl / Nickel when they are available.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This will drive you nuts then:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the EK Acetyl / Nickel when they are available.


My eyes! MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just in the process of building my next rig and now just need a GPU. I'm collecting a ROG swift 1440p tomorrow and can't decide if the almost £200 difference is worth it between the 970 and 980. What do you reckon is the 970 enough for 1440p gaming?


I see no one answered this but yes its more than enough. 970 makes the 980 irrelevant imo, the price difference is too great for the performance delta. This is truly a 3960x vs 3930k situation from yesteryear.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I see no one answered this but yes its more than enough. 970 makes the 980 irrelevant imo, the price difference is too great for the performance delta. This is truly a 3960x vs 3930k situation from yesteryear.


Um....no. The 3960x had literally a 2-5% maximum difference, the 980 has an ACTUAL tangible difference compared to the 970


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Um....no. The 3960x had literally a 2-5% maximum difference, the 980 has an ACTUAL tangible difference compared to the 970


Of course its not as close as those two CPU's were but come on dude, were talking like 10-15% max for TWO HUNDRED AND TWENTY DOLLARS MORE LOL.

People on this forum will still buy the 980 like hot cakes cause they dont care about price/performance ratios but the real gem of this gen is the 970, and is the card i will be fully recommending to people.


----------



## nemm

DPD arrived 20minutes ago, GPU#1 installed and tested with max bench overclocks with no glitching or artifacts found



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4100499

I am happy with sample #1 so off to try #2









*CPU is 5820K and not a 5960X as displayed on 3DMARK


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Of course its not as close as those two CPU's were but come on dude, were talking like 10-15% max for TWO HUNDRED AND TWENTY DOLLARS MORE LOL.
> 
> People on this forum will still buy the 980 like hot cakes cause they dont care about price/performance ratios but the real gem of this gen is the 970, and is the card i will be fully recommending to people.


I'd say more like 5-10% performance difference and a 30~% increase in price. Not really worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This will drive you nuts then


Weird how that little flap thing is taller by itself than the rest of the backplate. Won't that cause issues when using multiple cards close to each other?


----------



## krel

Any solid estimates on when the EVGA classified and hydro 980s are going to be released? I assume both are going to be unlocked? I have three evga 980 SCs on the way from Amazon but I'm thinking I would be happier long run with unlocked cards since they're going on water.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Okay sky, I'm definitely getting some throttling in 3dmark11, keeps limiting my clocks to 1463 when it bounces off the 125% power limit, hopefully the new bios fixes that


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Weird how that little flap thing is taller by itself than the rest of the backplate. Won't that cause issues when using multiple cards close to each other?


It's specifically designed to be removable for exactly that situation.


----------



## DimmyK

I'm getting quite large performance boost in Metro 2033 Redux on 980 vs 780 Ti.

980 @ 1480/3954 is 26% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700. That was unexpected. Does someone with 780 Ti and Metro 2033 Redux want to confirm my 780 Ti score?

780 Ti



980


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm getting quite large performance boost in Metro 2033 Redux on 980 vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 980 @ 1480/3954 is 26% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700. That was unexpected. Does someone with 780 Ti and Metro 2033 Redux want to confirm my 780 Ti score?


I actually remember another review of the 980 that had the same thing happen in Metro against the 780ti


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Any solid estimates on when the EVGA classified and hydro 980s are going to be released? I assume both are going to be unlocked? I have three evga 980 SCs on the way from Amazon but I'm thinking I would be happier long run with unlocked cards since they're going on water.


That is some good thinking. No idea as they're not even listed on the site yet. Just the Hydro reference cards and the normal Classified. I can't imagine it would be long. I think I'm going to settle for three reference cards on EK.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> DPD arrived 20minutes ago, GPU#1 installed and tested with max bench overclocks with no glitching or artifacts found
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4100499
> 
> I am happy with sample #1 so off to try #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU is 5820K and not a 5960X as displayed on 3DMARK


Very nice. My graphics score is 1 point lower than yours. My Physics score is a stock 4790k Lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2787094

I don't know why it keep saying generic graphics. I've already installed and reinstalled the systeminfo.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> You all talked me into getting this new 980 card. I have a real big issue though and I call it OCD lol. Right now my case looks awesome with the red and black RoG theme I have inside of it. The new 980 card will stick out like a sore thumb. I have 11 days left to return the ASUS GTX 780 Ti Platinum Matrix RoG card to my local Micro Center and they have the new 980 in stock. I was going to make the exchange today but I just feel that the color is going to drive me crazy.
> 
> Any idea when a RoG red and black card might be released? Do we know if ASUS is working on one? HELP!


of an ROG card? wait until the new generation is on the brink of release then Asus will release the 900 series matrix.. anything from 6 months +










no im not kidding.. if its anything to go by the 780ti release.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Very nice. My graphics score is 1 point lower than yours. My Physics score is a stock 4790k Lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2787094
> 
> I don't know why it keep saying generic graphics. I've already installed and reinstalled the systeminfo.


It will do for now till they update it


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I actually remember another review of the 980 that had the same thing happen in Metro against the 780ti


Oh, well, that's a pleasant surprise after seeing single digit numbers.


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah-anybody have an 780 Ti classy scores to compare to?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'd say immature drivers on new arch. Kepler saw what like >20% increase since release?


Yep... kepler's probably about tapped out now, while Maxwell 2.0 is brand new.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm getting quite large performance boost in Metro 2033 Redux on 980 vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 980 @ 1480/3954 is 26% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700. That was unexpected. Does someone with 780 Ti and Metro 2033 Redux want to confirm my 780 Ti score?
> 
> 780 Ti
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2180401/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 980
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2180411/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


I know this is kind of a random question but as an owner of metro 2033 and last light non-redux, how do I get the discounted Redux versions?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I know this is kind of a random question but as an owner of metro 2033 and last light non-redux, how do I get the discounted Redux versions?


hmm. Not sure about now, but there was Redux pre-order owner's promotion, something like 75% off. I paid like 12 bucks for both reduxes: 2033 and LL.


----------



## Silent Scone

Last Light Redux is barely any different, just FYI. 2033 is obviously re-worked in LL engine. Well worth a play.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Yeah-anybody have an 780 Ti classy scores to compare to?


I do... what do you wanna see?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure:
> 
> GTX980 has 4GB memory = 8 x 512mb FBGA modules
> GTX970 has 8GB memory = 4 x 1Gb FBGA modules


I assume you mean 4gb=4x1gb modules?









But my question was if there was a difference with these having fewer modules. If that affects OC ability, stability or anything else?


----------



## swiftypoison

Oh man oh man. I applied for Neweggs preferred account and was approved up to 1K. omg.

GTX 980 here i come!


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> of an ROG card? wait until the new generation is on the brink of release then Asus will release the 900 series matrix.. anything from 6 months +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no im not kidding.. if its anything to go by the 780ti release.


Yeah I'm gonna have to wait, but I'll probably have an easier time selling a new 980 card vs keeping my 780ti matrix and trying to sell that. I need to take advantage of the fact that I am still able to return this matrix that I have.


----------



## nemm

GPU#2 tested, I cheated and dialed in the previous card overclocks and expected a crash which indeed it did. When the driver recovered I noticed the boost was 26mhz higher than #1 and the voltage was maxed out 19mv less so backing off the core offset by 26 it passed no problem and continued to pass up to +260 core +500 memory.

GPU#1
core 1526-1539
memory 8012
1.262v



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786865

GPU#2
core 1539-1550
memory 8012
1.243v



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101274

Very happy with the 2 cards I have which can only become better over time with maturing drivers and those in the know working their charm on the bios.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> GPU#2 tested, I cheated and dialed in the previous card overclocks and expected a crash which indeed it did. When the driver recovered I noticed the boost was 26mhz higher than #1 and the voltage was maxed out 19mv less so backing off the core offset by 26 it passed no problem and continued to pass up to +260 core +500 memory.
> 
> GPU#1
> core 1526-1539
> memory 8012
> 1.262v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786865
> 
> GPU#2
> core 1539-1550
> memory 8012
> 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101274
> 
> Very happy with the 2 cards I have which can only become better over time with maturing drivers and those in the know working their charm on the bios.


MONSTER GPUs man... MONSTER! Congrats


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm getting quite large performance boost in Metro 2033 Redux on 980 vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 980 @ 1480/3954 is 26% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700. That was unexpected. Does someone with 780 Ti and Metro 2033 Redux want to confirm my 780 Ti score?
> 
> 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 980


The performance difference between the 980 and the 780Ti is 150mhz, increase the 780Ti clocks to 1300mhz and you have equivalent performance!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I assume you mean 4gb=4x1gb modules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question was if there was a difference with these having fewer modules. If that affects OC ability, stability or anything else?


Lol, i typed an 8 instead of a 4...







sorry about that!
No, there is no difference of course!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Wihglah

OK - so I'm up to 1575 on the core with 100% fan. Any more and the temps go above 64* and it throttles down a bit. TDP is hovering around 120%.

I'm going to try undervolting next.

edit - check that, AB won't let me undervolt.

I shall have to wait for my EK block to get further I think.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The performance difference between the 980 and the 780Ti is 150mhz, increase the 780Ti clocks to 1300mhz and you have equivalent performance!
> Lol, i typed an 8 instead of a 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that!
> No, there is no difference of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You keep repeating yourself over and over, you make it sound like its easy to reach 1500 mhz on kepler cards but we know the truth its far from easy there will always be difference of about 250-300 mhz on regular everyday (no exotic cooling/modding) OC in favor of 980.

Im not talking about modding and custom watercooling cause im sure if you use same on 980 will reach 1700 so it still will be 200mhz delta.

Cheers









EDIT- sorry i see what you saying 780ti @1300mhz should be about the same as 980 @ 1500mhz i thought you implying to OC ti to 1500


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The performance difference between the 980 and the 780Ti is 150mhz, increase the 780Ti clocks to 1300mhz and you have equivalent performance!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm not disputing that. I know 780 Ti is extremely capable when overclocked. It's just *for me* it didn't, the max I could reach was 1175. So again, *for me,* it's welcomed performance increase. I'm not trying to paint 980 as faster be all end all.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm not disputing that. I know 780 Ti is extremely capable when overclocked. It's just *for me* it didn't, the max I could reach was 1175. So again, *for me,* it's welcomed performance increase. I'm not trying to paint 980 as faster be all end all.


I would: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/ Ref 980 is faster than the 780 ti custom card @ 1150+, and it is at stock clocks on a reference PCB and reference cooler. Most 780 ti's only hit 1150-1240 at best bar high-end custom boards with water or better... and the 980 oc's like a monster even with these complete bone-stock cards to 1500+ commonly so far. Add in that the BIOS locks down the power limit until modded ones can be flashed and it's no real contest at $200+ cheaper, running cooler, quieter, and taking less power/heat output for anyone buying new. Moving? Not necessarily worth it but that's a personal decision, the benefit is indeed there.


----------



## adamski07

Just received mine!







Can't install them yet, still watching Oculus Connect


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> MONSTER GPUs man... MONSTER! Congrats


Thank you.

Just tried finding the GPU max overclock which isn't pretty to look at but I get a score at the end, 1576/[email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2788044

Not much improvement over the problem free passed result but at least I know if there is a possibility of the voltage being increased a little I will hit over 1600.
Time to pack away now since I need to wait for water blocks before finishing my build, always seem to be waiting but it will all be worth it in the end.

For anyone interested, I have spoken to etailers with regards to EK water blocks here in the UK, 2-3weeks.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is some good thinking. No idea as they're not even listed on the site yet. Just the Hydro reference cards and the normal Classified. I can't imagine it would be long. I think I'm going to settle for three reference cards on EK.


I think I need some more information.

1. Looking at EVGA's 980 list, only the bottom two cards have the generic cooler, and since I'm using water I don't want to pay extra for the fancy ACX cooler - but is that going to be the only way to get the higher end - unlocked, multi-bios - cards?

2. The hydro card isn't multi-bios? Strange, you'd think it would be a classified + block, but guess not? Is it locked? For that matter, which cards are unlocked? Just FTW and Classified?

3. What cards are an option under the step-up program? I just read that the classified is not, but are the FTW and/or hydro?

4. Finally, if I stay with the SC cards I have now, am I throwing away the cooling advantage I get with water, since the voltage is locked? Is it likely that I'll just hit the volt limit far before I hit thermal limits?

Just trying to educate myself before I open any boxes (which get here on Tuesday.)


----------



## DimmyK

Some more OC benches:

EVGA 980 SC OCed (*1480/3954, 125% power target*)

Bioshock Infinite






Metro 2033 Redux










I'm planning to do a separate thread with stock results, settings and vs 780 Ti once I'm done benching. Meanwhile, let me know if you need settings these benches were run at.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> You keep repeating yourself over and over, you make it sound like its easy to reach 1500 mhz on kepler cards but we know the truth its far from easy there will always be difference of about 250-300 mhz on regular everyday (no exotic cooling/modding) OC in favor of 980.
> Im not talking about modding and custom watercooling cause im sure if you use same on 980 will reach 1700 so it still will be 200mhz delta.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- sorry i see what you saying 780ti @1300mhz should be about the same as 980 @ 1500mhz i thought you implying to OC ti to 1500


Yes, i will keep on repeating myself because there is alot of people that come here that do not know the ropes and need to learn a few things, if you are not one of them keep it to yourself please or try to help instead of stating the obvious!, more than 50% of the 780Ti reach 1300mhz and those people should know that they do not have the need to upgrade as it is a side grade at best!
Me and my brother skyn3t opened this thread to help out everyone that wishes to upgrade to the 900 series with true and unbiased information besides the bios modding, This is MY THREAD and THAT IS MY JOB HERE!
So i´m sorry if i keep repeating my self over and over!!!

EDIT: And yes you are forgiven!








Quote:


> I will just leave my article here in case some of you did not had the chance to see it, or missed it:
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell cores are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance, reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected]0mhz = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!! it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm not disputing that. I know 780 Ti is extremely capable when overclocked. It's just *for me* it didn't, the max I could reach was 1175. So again, *for me,* it's welcomed performance increase. I'm not trying to paint 980 as faster be all end all.


Again, what i state is information, i don´t know your will or what OC you like or do, most people are happy with a modest OC and do not know (or care) that their card can go much higher!
I am here for those who wish to learn the little i know, not for those that know everything or don´t care for what i say!
Whatever you want is fine by me, i was just trying to help!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Again, what i state is information, i don´t know your will or what OC you like or do, most people are happy with a modest OC and do not know (or care) that their card can go much higher!
> I am here for those who wish to learn the little i know, not for those that know everything or don´t care for what i say!
> Whatever you want is fine by me, i was just trying to help!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I agree with the general notion about 1300 780 Ti being on par with 1500 980. No problem here!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Any solid estimates on when the EVGA classified and hydro 980s are going to be released? I assume both are going to be unlocked? I have three evga 980 SCs on the way from Amazon but I'm thinking I would be happier long run with unlocked cards since they're going on water.


Courier came to my door this morning with 2 EVGA 980s and i turned them away. As hard as it was im waiting for the classys. Running on water with no volt mod gives you only a small gain. I know this from experience.


----------



## gerardfraser

Great there is going to be a great Bios for the 980 GTX cards.Can not wait to try this out on my cards.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Z Overlord

Which GTX980 should I get? I am out of the loop on graphics cards since I just have some old ATi card in my rig. Any reason to wait?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I agree with the general notion about 1300 780 Ti being on par with 1500 980. No problem here!


I disagree.

PROOF:








(source review: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/)

1200+ mhz GTX 780 Ti Gigabyte GHZ Edition oc'd against a stock reference 980 (~1280mhz) in 4K and the 980's trading blows/slightly better than there (min/avg with the worst being dota 2 which both cards run maxed at 4k at absurd framerates over double of what can be output by a 4k monitor anyway).

Add 100mhz to the 780 ti and 200-250mhz on the 980 and even reference against custom board oc with all other factors disregarded but raw performance (and there are many others in favor of the 980) and it's a non-starter of an argument about whether the 980 is handily quicker. *The 1080p results show a large gap in favor of the 980, which means 1440p would be better too, as well!*

*If I already had a great clocking 780 Ti I wouldn't necessarily be running* out to replace it, but for anyone else, even on an average one (such as 1100-1150mhz which is a pretty typical air OC for them without a high-end custom board @ $730-750+)? I'd be considering selling. If I had anything less (which I had a plain 780 myself)? No questions asked, it's a big upgrade. If I had recently bought a 780 or 780 Ti I'd be hurrying to return it asap







.

*Not saying that your old 780 Ti or 780 magically becomes worse than it was, but there's literally no place for the 780 Ti in the market anymore*... the GTX 980 is $200+ cheaper, lower power draw by a mile, much higher average overclocks even on bone-reference boards with stock air blower, lower heat output (not core temp due to the low fan speed and plain-Jane stock cooler unless you manually ramp it a bit), and has new incoming things like *MFAA which have been confirmed by reviews to work in all games at a driver level, which will widen the performance gap substantially using 2x MFAA (at claimed 4x MSAA quality) compared to raw 4x MSAA.*

Icing on the cake? *No custom bioses able to be flashed yet, means these things have a lot more room to grow*, as well as being a fresh Maxwell 2.0 architecture meaning there will be many driver improvements (Kepler saw a 20%+ gain over time) while the 780 Ti is tapped out by now.


----------



## abysal

My 980's are now in my local UPS shipping facility... but I have to wait until Monday for them to be delivered to my door







We need to see more hardware pr0n in the meantime!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The capacitors can be soldered without a problem as they work as filters but assuming you could solder the FET´s, you would still have to connect the voltage controller to the disabled phases, but the biggest challenge would be to program the voltage controller in case its programmed to 4 phases only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hmm alright. Maybe it will have to wait then till whatever big card comes out. If it uses the same PCB with all the components then maybe ill try and buy someones fried GPU and swap it's already programmed voltage controller for the one on my card so the other phases work right. It would be a fun project.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Some more OC benches:
> 
> EVGA 980 SC OCed (*1480/3954, 125% power target*)
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to do a separate thread with stock results, settings and vs 780 Ti once I'm done benching. Meanwhile, let me know if you need settings these benches were run at.


For comparisons sake, here is my TI classified at 1200core, rest stock on the Metro Redux test, exact settings.


----------



## Spiriva

New driver out for you guys with 970/980 cards

Nvidia Geforce 344.16 BETA - http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/78216


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> For comparisons sake, here is my TI classified at ?????, ??? on the Metro Redux test, exact settings.
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2180641/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


You originally said 1285 core and 8000 mem before editing... can you re-run and confirm what clocks you ran the new test at?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> New driver out for you guys with 970/980 cards
> 
> Nvidia Geforce 344.16 BETA - http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/78216


Seems it's just the Game Ready features, can't see the release notes at the moment


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You originally said 1285 core and 8000 mem before editing... can you re-run and confirm what clocks you ran the new test at?


I thought i had them at 1285/8000 but i had the wrong profile on. That run was 1200/7000, i'll redo a 1285/8000 once i'm back home


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I thought i had them at 1285/8000 but i had the wrong profile on. That run was 1200/7000, i'll redo a 1285/8000 once i'm back home


Ah cool. .. And thanks, looking forward to seeing it.

Re 2033 redux, you guys were right it was preorder only which I remember reading it was post launch only at the time and guess I missed because of that. Oops! .


----------



## dante`afk

Wow, the 980 is 250$ cheaper than my 780ti SC? got to switch...


----------



## traxtech

Okay, here are the results for +118/+500 (1280 core, 8000 mem) This is on air and the card needed 1.275 stable to achieve it (74.2% ASIC)


----------



## ottoore

Power consumption @1.25v ~1500mhz?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> PROOF:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source review: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/)
> 
> 
> 
> 1200+ mhz GTX 780 Ti Gigabyte GHZ Edition oc'd against a stock reference 980 (~1280mhz) in 4K and the 980's trading blows/slightly better than there (min/avg with the worst being dota 2 which both cards run maxed at 4k at absurd framerates over double of what can be output by a 4k monitor anyway).
> 
> Add 100mhz to the 780 ti and 200-250mhz on the 980 and even reference against custom board oc with all other factors disregarded but raw performance (and there are many others in favor of the 980) and it's a non-starter of an argument about whether the 980 is handily quicker. *The 1080p results show a large gap in favor of the 980, which means 1440p would be better too, as well!*
> 
> *If I already had a great clocking 780 Ti I wouldn't necessarily be running* out to replace it, but for anyone else, even on an average one (such as 1100-1150mhz which is a pretty typical air OC for them without a high-end custom board @ $730-750+)? I'd be considering selling. If I had anything less (which I had a plain 780 myself)? No questions asked, it's a big upgrade. If I had recently bought a 780 or 780 Ti I'd be hurrying to return it asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Not saying that your old 780 Ti or 780 magically becomes worse than it was, but there's literally no place for the 780 Ti in the market anymore*... the GTX 980 is $200+ cheaper, lower power draw by a mile, much higher average overclocks even on bone-reference boards with stock air blower, lower heat output (not core temp due to the low fan speed and plain-Jane stock cooler unless you manually ramp it a bit), and has new incoming things like *MFAA which have been confirmed by reviews to work in all games at a driver level, which will widen the performance gap substantially using 2x MFAA (at claimed 4x MSAA quality) compared to raw 4x MSAA.*
> 
> Icing on the cake? *No custom bioses able to be flashed yet, means these things have a lot more room to grow*, as well as being a fresh Maxwell 2.0 architecture meaning there will be many driver improvements (Kepler saw a 20%+ gain over time) while the 780 Ti is tapped out by now.


I haven't seen that review, but I'll tell you this. I have benched both 780 Ti and 980 personally in 9 games. This is what 780 Ti (*1175/3700*) to 980 (*1480/3954*) performance increase looks like:

AvP - 68.2 to 74.4 = 9%
Batman AO - 46 to 52 = 13%
Bioshock Infinite - 86.27 to 93.38 = 8%
Crysis 2 - 73.1 to 78.2 = 7%
Metro 2033 Redux - 41.5 to 52.5 = 26%
Sleeping dogs - 51.7 to 56.1 = 9%
Sniper Elite V2 - 64.55 to 66.82 = 4%
Tomb Raider - 52 to 58.5 = 13%
Crysis Warhead - 59.7 to 60.99 = 2%

Even with its biggest Metro win, at these clocks 980 is just *10%* faster than 780 Ti. Now, add 20Mhz to 980, and 125Mhz to Ti. 980's lead will shrink to what, 2-3%? That's equal performance.

Yes to your all other points regarding power draw, price, MFAA, immature drivers etc. The point though is that right now, I won't be surprised seeing 1300 Ti keeping up with 1500 980.


----------



## BiaBia

Just finished installing and running a quick bench (980 SLI)

1517 core 3902 Mem on both cards



7000 points over my 670 SLI...happy with the upgrade


----------



## dieanotherday

jesus christ i just upgraded to 770,

now i have to do it again?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I think I need some more information.
> 
> 1. Looking at EVGA's 980 list, only the bottom two cards have the generic cooler, and since I'm using water I don't want to pay extra for the fancy ACX cooler - but is that going to be the only way to get the higher end - unlocked, multi-bios - cards?
> 
> 2. The hydro card isn't multi-bios? Strange, you'd think it would be a classified + block, but guess not? Is it locked? For that matter, which cards are unlocked? Just FTW and Classified?
> 
> 3. What cards are an option under the step-up program? I just read that the classified is not, but are the FTW and/or hydro?
> 
> 4. Finally, if I stay with the SC cards I have now, am I throwing away the cooling advantage I get with water, since the voltage is locked? Is it likely that I'll just hit the volt limit far before I hit thermal limits?
> 
> Just trying to educate myself before I open any boxes (which get here on Tuesday.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Courier came to my door this morning with 2 EVGA 980s and i turned them away. As hard as it was im waiting for the classys. Running on water with no volt mod gives you only a small gain. I know this from experience.


Yeah. I think what I'm going to do is to keep one and open it, that'll work for now to replace my 670s, and return the other two. I'll still have a month to send back the third to Amazon, hopefully there'll be more information released by EVGA by then.

I wonder if I should ask my EVGA-specific questions over on their forum? Not sure whether this is the right place to ask them or not.


----------



## Difunto

my best one so far only at 1.206v


----------



## Rcmorr09

Looking at getting a 980 sc from evga, I have not owned a Nvidia card since the 8800 gts(512). With these overclocks people are getting, are all you guys doing is upping the TDP and fan speed? Raising the TDP is like the power limit on AMD cards correct?


----------



## Silent Scone

Bit the bullet and bought a further two.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> jesus christ i just upgraded to 770,
> 
> now i have to do it again?


Well we have known the cards would be coming late September to early October for a while now, so you could have just looked around for that info to make a more informed decision.


----------



## V3teran

My 2 980s EVGA SC will be back at SCAN on Monday i was told so anybody that wants one maybe you should let them know that 2 will be instock either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well we have known the cards would be coming late September to early October for a while now, so you could have just looked around for that info to make a more informed decision.


in all fairness there was the rumor about it being March instead though.


----------



## traxtech

People that currently have the card in their mitts, how is the acoustics of the reference 980?

I tend not to listen to the reviewers as all my ACX's have been so much louder than my old windforces


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> People that currently have the card in their mitts, how is the acoustics of the reference 980?
> 
> I tend not to listen to the reviewers as all my ACX's have been so much louder than my old windforces


The reference card is deadly silent. 75c whilst gaming and can't hear it over my rad fans.


----------



## PLAY911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> GPU#2 tested, I cheated and dialed in the previous card overclocks and expected a crash which indeed it did. When the driver recovered I noticed the boost was 26mhz higher than #1 and the voltage was maxed out 19mv less so backing off the core offset by 26 it passed no problem and continued to pass up to +260 core +500 memory.
> 
> GPU#1
> core 1526-1539
> memory 8012
> 1.262v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786865
> 
> GPU#2
> core 1539-1550
> memory 8012
> 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101274
> 
> Very happy with the 2 cards I have which can only become better over time with maturing drivers and those in the know working their charm on the bios.


Hi all!....I dont know if I have missed something but can someone explainn why they reach different voltage??. The Voltage controller has its top limited??? If so why diff voltage??
Thank you

Regards!


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The reference card is deadly silent. 75c whilst gaming and can't hear it over my rad fans.


Good, ever since my first ACX i've noticed it is louder than most cards and it just seems to be in the design in general. I honestly blame it on the thin resonating metal fins closest to the fan.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLAY911*
> 
> Hi all!....I dont know if I have missed something but can someone explainn why they reach different voltage??. The Voltage controller has its top limited??? If so why diff voltage??
> Thank you
> 
> Regards!


Check the ASIC of the card, "might" indicate one might have more voltage "leak" than the other


----------



## szeged

Asic doesn't matter at all.


----------



## traxtech

I was using it as more of an indication of his problem


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> my best one so far only at 1.206v


This cards are doing really bad in Valley benchmarks no idea why in actually any synthetic benchmarks they are really slow compared to titans or Ti
from Heaven 4, Valley, CInebench, octane render... they are as twice as slow total opposite to gaming benches.
I guess if you are Gamer only they are great for anything else stick to Kepler for now.


----------



## i7monkey

My ******ed ass went out and bought a 980









$650 Canadian too














($733 after tax).

Feels bad bros.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> This cards are doing really bad in Valley benchmarks no idea why in actually any synthetic benchmarks they are really slow compared to titans or Ti
> from Heaven 4, Valley, CInebench, octane render... they are as twice as slow total opposite to gaming benches.
> I guess if you are Gamer only they are great for anything else stick to Kepler for now.


well that's only 1 card benchmark


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My ******ed ass went out and bought a 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $650 Canadian too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ($733 after tax).
> 
> Feels bad bros.


The worst part is you paid that much for the reference card


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The worst part is you paid that much for the reference card


are we any better than apple fans who file up in front of apple store?


----------



## szeged

Yes because we are hardware nerds instead of annoying hipsters.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The worst part is you paid that much for the reference card


The retailers up in Canada (even Newegg.ca) are gouging right now. $100 mark-up. Should I return it? (10% restocking fee).

I could have bought it for $569 off EVGA but with shipping ($50) plus taxes, exchange rate, and a $10 brokerage fee it would have cost the same


----------



## adamski07

Love the cards! Happy I sold my 780s last month and only added $200ish for this upgrade.







For those in SLI setup what are your temps? My top card is going 60C+ when running benchmarks. These cards are pretty heavy, glad I have my card oriented 90 degrees. Ill be playing with clock offset next.

Does this benchmark looks good? cant find a comparison benchmark for 1440p, 8x, ultra, extreme settings.


----------



## Descadent

780 ti classy vs 980 sc @ 1440 144hz gsync. 4x AA is on for this test

780ti getting returned... i need the dp's and it's $150 i'll be getting back










780ti










980 sc


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My ******ed ass went out and bought a 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $650 Canadian too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ($733 after tax).
> 
> Feels bad bros.


Lol. Don't feel bad.







It's always like that for me too: "Oh, I don't need Maxwell, it's barely faster than my 780 Ti, Ill wait for big Maxw...." BAM, here's your new shiny card delivered, thank you, UPS.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Love the cards! Happy I sold my 780s last month and only added $200ish for this upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those in SLI setup what are your temps? My top card is going 60C+ when running benchmarks. These cards are pretty heavy, glad I have my card oriented 90 degrees. Ill be playing with clock offset next.
> 
> Does this benchmark looks good? cant find a comparison benchmark for 1440p, 8x, ultra, extreme settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. This is my single 980 SC stock:



This is OCed to 1480/3954:


----------



## SLOPOKE

Well it didn't take long for someone to score on Firestrike... http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> well that's only 1 card benchmark


That's a really good score for a single card too. One of my 780's running a modded bios with 1.3 volts @ 1270'ish will only hit mid 70's FPS on the same test.


----------



## Gallien

Can you overclock the classified to ~1300 and the 980 to 1450 and rerun the same test? really interested in those results!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 780 ti classy vs 980 sc @ 1440 144hz gsync. 4x AA is on for this test
> 
> 780ti getting returned... i need the dp's and it's $150 i'll be getting back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 sc


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks good. This is my single 980 SC stock:
> 
> 
> 
> This is OCed to 1480/3954:


Great! Thank you. Ill do more test and gaming later.


----------



## SLOPOKE

I have a really good feeling that these things under water with unlocked voltage are going to be absolute MONSTERS.. Time will tell.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I haven't seen that review, but I'll tell you this. I have benched both 780 Ti and 980 personally in 9 games. This is what 780 Ti (*1175/3700*) to 980 (*1480/3954*) performance increase looks like:
> 
> AvP - 68.2 to 74.4 = 9%
> Batman AO - 46 to 52 = 13%
> Bioshock Infinite - 86.27 to 93.38 = 8%
> Crysis 2 - 73.1 to 78.2 = 7%
> Metro 2033 Redux - 41.5 to 52.5 = 26%
> Sleeping dogs - 51.7 to 56.1 = 9%
> Sniper Elite V2 - 64.55 to 66.82 = 4%
> Tomb Raider - 52 to 58.5 = 13%
> Crysis Warhead - 59.7 to 60.99 = 2%
> 
> Even with its biggest Metro win, at these clocks 980 is just *10%* faster than 780 Ti. Now, add 20Mhz to 980, and 125Mhz to Ti. 980's lead will shrink to what, 2-3%? That's equal performance.
> 
> Yes to your all other points regarding power draw, price, MFAA, immature drivers etc. The point though is that right now, I won't be surprised seeing 1300 Ti keeping up with 1500 980.


I just showed you the review and linked it







. The problem with your comparison is that most 780 Ti cards don't actually break 1150-1200mhz gaming stable, with custom boards on water + a large volt bump usually being required to hit 1300+ range on the clocks and even then it takes some luck (I've seen many, many people with even classifieds say they can't get over 1200-1230 range to work). On even footing (sorry, skyn3t custom bios custom board watercooled with big volt increases and water vs. a reference card bios on a stock blower is hardly an apples-to-apples comparison) once we have the tools to flash unlocked BIOSes to these cards it WILL become even more apparent as to how much better the 980 is.

In the meanwhile you're comparing to reference blower 980 cards with barely any voltage headroom at the moment due to the power limiter then downclocking/downvolting you as you bump into it a majority of the time. And I'm willing to bet if you watch your power limit on the overlay or graph it during gameplay that it will be pegged the majority of the time on your 980 right now across just 5-10 minutes of gameplay whereas the 780 Ti has long been uncorked by custom BIOSes. I can literally watch the performance dip as I hit the power limit at various points on a low-volt OC right now on a 970.

Add in that your own comparison, let alone reviewers' like the one I linked and posted the graphs of, shows rather large differences (you even show an average gain of over 10% across your nine-game selection) in some games already (and that's with the 980 on a power-limited BIOS, which is a VERY important point as at least on the 970 my card is bumping into that constantly oc'd at only ~1.187v... that'll be fixed with flashing soon enough but it is a performance changer at this time for all 9xx cards), and the gains are only going to be growing. Minimum framerates are also an area of large gain on the 700---->900 series jump, so comparing averages without those figured (or better yet time graphs) is somewhat a red herring to boot although academically fun enough.

As I said... if you have a great-clocking golden-sample 1350mhz-1400mhz Ti, the 980 isn't really a direct upgrade path for you. For the 99.9% of other 780 Ti owners, let alone 780 vanilla or below owners? The gains are there and they are big. The 780 Ti is no longer the top dog... it's not really even something debatable, the facts literally prove it. Some GTX 580 owners had amazing cards too that only saw 5-10% gains if they went to a 680. That didn't mean the 680 wasn't better, even for them, years ago







.

And finally, here's 1080p from the hardware heaven review as well:


(Review link once more: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/)

Are we done yet with trying to debate if 2 is a higher number than 1.8?







And that's if raw performance is your only concern, to boot, which outside of an academic hypothetical vacuum, it isn't.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I have a really good feeling that these things under water with unlocked voltage are going to be absolute MONSTERS.. Time will tell.


And more importantly, unlocked power limits which are constricting their performance noticeably right now.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> And finally, here's 1080p from the hardware heaven review as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Review link once more: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/)


for the love of god, as much as you been posting those benches on the board today, why don't you just put them in your sig!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Can you overclock the classified to ~1300 and the 980 to 1450 and rerun the same test? really interested in those results!


nah already boxed it up... not up for changing gpus constantly either...sorry


----------



## M3TAl

Got a few questions hoping some of you can help out with. Planning for a GTX 980 in Novemeber and the MSI Gaming is looking like the card to get so far.

Is the VRM hole spacing the same as the 970? I couldn't find a pic of the 980 PCB, only the 970. Can anyone with a MSI GTX 980 Gaming measure the hole to hole width and hole to hole length?

Will be using a universal EK VGA Supremacy, trying to see if any heatsinks out there will easily fit the VRM. Or if any are close and can be modified easily. Maybe the stock one will be enough, there will only be a small amount of airflow at the heatsink though. Will definitely be OC'ing with extra voltage.


----------



## Xeio

Mmmm, I like my new build. And without any OC as of yet.

Still need the new memory though, and the case probably won't get here till Thursday, so Frakenbuild for the moment.

EDIT: Someone should probably fix my "GUPZ" link in the doc... because I'm bad at linking it seems.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I just showed you the review and linked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The problem with your comparison is that *most 780 Ti cards don't actually break 1150-1200mhz gaming stable*, with custom boards on water + a large volt bump usually being required to hit 1300+ range on the clocks and even then it takes some luck (I've seen many, many people with even classifieds say they can't get over 1200-1230 range to work). On even footing (sorry, skyn3t custom bios custom board watercooled with big volt increases and water vs. a reference card bios on a stock blower is hardly an apples-to-apples comparison) once we have the tools to flash unlocked BIOSes to these cards it WILL become even more apparent as to how much better the 980 is.
> 
> In the meanwhile you're comparing to reference blower 980 cards with barely any voltage headroom at the moment due to the power limiter then downclocking/downvolting you as you bump into it a majority of the time. And I'm willing to bet if you watch your power limit on the overlay or graph it during gameplay that it will be pegged the majority of the time on your 980 right now across just 5-10 minutes of gameplay whereas the 780 Ti has long been uncorked by custom BIOSes. I can literally watch the performance dip as I hit the power limit at various points on a low-volt OC right now on a 970.
> 
> Add in that your own comparison, let alone reviewers' like the one I linked and posted the graphs of, shows rather large differences (you even show an average gain of over 10% across your nine-game selection) in some games already (and that's with the 980 on a power-limited BIOS, which is a VERY important point as at least on the 970 my card is bumping into that constantly oc'd at only ~1.187v... *that'll be fixed with flashing soon enough but it is a performance changer* at this time for all 9xx cards), and the gains are only going to be growing. Minimum framerates are also an area of large gain on the 700---->900 series jump, so comparing averages without those figured (or better yet time graphs) is somewhat a red herring to boot although academically fun enough.
> 
> As I said... if you have a great-clocking golden-sample 1350mhz-1400mhz Ti, the 980 isn't really a direct upgrade path for you. For the 99.9% of other 780 Ti owners, let alone 780 vanilla or below owners? *The gains are there and they are big. The 780 Ti is no longer the top dog...* it's not really even something debatable, the facts literally prove it. Some GTX 580 owners had amazing cards too that only saw 5-10% gains if they went to a 680. That didn't mean the 680 wasn't better, even for them, years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And finally, here's 1080p from the hardware heaven review as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Review link once more: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/)
> 
> *Are we done yet with trying to debate if 2 is a higher number than 1.8?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's if raw performance is your only concern, to boot, which outside of an academic hypothetical vacuum, it isn't.


I don't think we're even arguing the same point anymore. You respond to my statement of 780 Ti @ 1300 roughly matching performance of 980 @ 1500 with "I disagree" and all these walls of text trying to debate what? How many Tis can reach 1300? Minimum framerates? That 980 is going to get better with custom bioses and matured drivers? Irrelevant to the original point. Do you have proof that *right now* 1500 Mhz GTX 980 consistently beats 1300 GTX 780 Ti by more than few percent in number of games? If not, then let's just agree to disagree here. I'll be more than glad to revisit my stance on this specific topic once custom bioses and performance drivers will become a reality.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for the love of god, as much as you been posting those benches on the board today, why don't you just put them in your sig!










That was the first time I posted the 1080p scores, actually. And way to ignore the 5 paragraphs of text I wrote alongside them just there







!


----------



## indicajones

having some issues with my 980. I cant get it to display in 4k. I have it hooked up to a samsung un40hu6950 tv. As soon as i install the driver (.11 or .16) i get no display. ive tried several hdmi cables and even an official hdmi 2.0 cable. it will work fine on another tv 1080p fine. As soon as i hook it up to my 4k tv i get no signal. I can display 4k on it via my intel igp.SO.... I took my whole computer into best buy and they allowed me to hook it up to another 4k tv(sony) Now it did display in 4k but there was lots of green artifacts. (remember it works fine in 1080p no artifacts) Anyone else have there GTX 980 hooked up to a 4k tv via hdmi? I also hooked my samsung tv up via 4k through a gtx 760 and it does work. I'm assuming that its a driver issue and i dont know how to fix it. contacted both evga and nvidia and they are clueless. Nvidia getting back to me during weekday.

fyi im running windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Menthol

I ordered early from Newegg Friday morning and will called my cards









I


----------



## Descadent

amazon refunded me $113 on my 980 because they just threw it in a box to big for it and the 980's box got all crushed.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon refunded me $113 on my 980 because they just threw it in a box to big for it and the 980's box got all crushed.


Wow... that's both sucky and very, very nice all at the same time.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wow... that's both sucky and very, very nice all at the same time.


same thing happened last week on my destiny ghost edition too...got a refund


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLAY911*
> 
> Hi all!....I dont know if I have missed something but can someone explainn why they reach different voltage??. The Voltage controller has its top limited??? If so why diff voltage??
> Thank you
> 
> Regards!


All cards are different and have different power requirements! Your GPU#2 needs less voltage to get to those clocks than the GPU#1 with its clocks! Simple!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon refunded me $113 on my 980 because they just threw it in a box to big for it and the 980's box got all crushed.


They gave you that much for that little corner of the box. Sounds like you ripped them off! Guess they thought the box was worth that much.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> GPU#2 tested, I cheated and dialed in the previous card overclocks and expected a crash which indeed it did. When the driver recovered I noticed the boost was 26mhz higher than #1 and the voltage was maxed out 19mv less so backing off the core offset by 26 it passed no problem and continued to pass up to +260 core +500 memory.
> 
> GPU#1
> core 1526-1539
> memory 8012
> 1.262v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786865
> 
> GPU#2
> core 1539-1550
> memory 8012
> 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101274
> 
> Very happy with the 2 cards I have which can only become better over time with maturing drivers and those in the know working their charm on the bios.


Damn, my 780s with an oc aren't even 20% faster than that. I'm so tempted to pick up a single 980.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> GPU#2 tested, I cheated and dialed in the previous card overclocks and expected a crash which indeed it did. When the driver recovered I noticed the boost was 26mhz higher than #1 and the voltage was maxed out 19mv less so backing off the core offset by 26 it passed no problem and continued to pass up to +260 core +500 memory.
> 
> GPU#1
> core 1526-1539
> memory 8012
> 1.262v
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2180389/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786865
> 
> GPU#2
> core 1539-1550
> memory 8012
> 1.243v
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2180464/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101274
> 
> Very happy with the 2 cards I have which can only become better over time with maturing drivers and those in the know working their charm on the bios.










Hell of a pair of results there already.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a pair of results there already.


I'm so tempted to sell my 780s and pick up a single 980. Just due to that sort of overclocking performance.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Love the cards!
> 
> Does this benchmark looks good? cant find a comparison benchmark for 1440p, 8x, ultra, extreme settings.














780..


----------



## NoDoz

So I have 2 980s coming and have a question. I run 2 Dell 3007 monitors, both at 2560x1600, and I am wondering how to hook these up with the new inputs. Ive always had 2 DVI inputs so it was never a problem. Can someone tell me what I need to do? I am going to be running SLI 980s.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> They gave you that much for that little corner of the box. Sounds like you ripped them off! Guess they thought the box was worth that much.


no don't think that. it was crushed. i bent it back out and tried to smooth it out already before i took that pic. thankfully it didn't crush top left corner of the gpu. the refund was because my last 4 orders have been like that. even my destiny white ps4 bundle, ghost edition, and some toys for my son.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780..


Nice.....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no don't think that. it was crushed. i bent it back out and tried to smooth it out already before i took that pic. thankfully it didn't crush top left corner of the gpu. the refund was because my last 4 orders have been like that. even my destiny white ps4 bundle, ghost edition, and some toys for my son.


Sounds reasonable to me







.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780..


What were cards clocked at in those runs?


----------



## Chomuco

"y2kcamaross"
What were cards clocked at in those runs?

http://i.gyazo.com/7b5be7d3bd3f1704b52b1ced92fefc81.png

http://i.gyazo.com/b55681ca49161ad4b83cea1db5c27a51.png


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got a few questions hoping some of you can help out with. Planning for a GTX 980 in Novemeber and the MSI Gaming is looking like the card to get so far.
> 
> Is the VRM hole spacing the same as the 970? I couldn't find a pic of the 980 PCB, only the 970. Can anyone with a MSI GTX 980 Gaming measure the hole to hole width and hole to hole length?
> 
> Will be using a universal EK VGA Supremacy, trying to see if any heatsinks out there will easily fit the VRM. Or if any are close and can be modified easily. Maybe the stock one will be enough, there will only be a small amount of airflow at the heatsink though. Will definitely be OC'ing with extra voltage.


Check out the EK cooling config to view a bunch of different PCBs for the 980s. I believe the link is of a reference PCB though. Why not just go full cover block? Cause its MSI?

I specifically ordered an EVGA SC 980 because the compatible WB is being released on the 26th. This thing is gonna fly under water, can't wait to get my hands on both the card and the block. I already sold one ($275 with WB) of my two GTX 770s on eBay today, the other shouldn't last long with the prices I've been seeing...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Heres a [email protected] 1504 and 7710 memory in sli


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> "y2kcamaross"
> What were cards clocked at in those runs?
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/7b5be7d3bd3f1704b52b1ced92fefc81.png
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/b55681ca49161ad4b83cea1db5c27a51.png


so roughly 1200 actual boost on the tis and 1330 or so on the 780s?


----------



## SLOPOKE

I just ran my SLI 780's @ 1267 core 7200 mem on valley 1440 aax8 everything tuned up and got 86.4... weird.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I just ran my SLI 780's @ 1267 core 7200 mem on valley 1440 aax8 everything tuned up and got 86.4... weird.


we're doing heaven though, not valley


----------



## looniam

Q:
what are most using to set 980 clocks with?
AB or PX(16)

seeing any advantage with either?

(ok, that was 2)


----------



## y2kcamaross

I'm using afterburner, havent even tried precision x


----------



## SLOPOKE

Ok ran it again with a screen shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> we're doing heaven though, not valley










Reading > me..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Check out the EK cooling config to view a bunch of different PCBs for the 980s. I believe the link is of a reference PCB though. Why not just go full cover block? Cause its MSI?
> 
> I specifically ordered an EVGA SC 980 because the compatible WB is being released on the 26th. This thing is gonna fly under water, can't wait to get my hands on both the card and the block. I already sold one ($275 with WB) of my two GTX 770s on eBay today, the other shouldn't last long with the prices I've been seeing...


No full cover because I'm cheap. I bought universal specifically for it's re-usability, while a full cover is typically only good for that one block card (running on 3 hours sleep and I worked today xD). I'm not the kind of person that flips hardware all the time. My typical GPU ownership is 1.5-2+ years.

Hetasinks are rather cheap and work great as long as you have a decent size/material, decent thermal pad, and some airflow.


----------



## xNutella

if I ever going to move to the green team. I would for sure choose an evga reference card (the SC version). the design along with the customer service of evga team are excellent. I heard great stories about the blower that evga uses on their cards. my system has x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X and they hit 72c using Heaven benchmark. what about yours?. oh seems like a G-sync monitor is a must combo with those new gpu's







, you know its like a pretty woman wearing a sexy lingerie.. does that example make sense?! lol.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No full cover because I'm cheap. I bought universal specifically for it's re-usability, while a full cover is typically only good for that one block card (running on 3 hours sleep and I worked today xD). I'm not the kind of person that flips hardware all the time. My typical GPU ownership is 1.5-2+ years.
> 
> Hetasinks are rather cheap and work great as long as you have a decent size/material, decent thermal pad, and some airflow.


I hear ya, I explored that route when I got my 2nd 770 in an mATX case. The spacing was awfully tight and I just caved and bought full cover blocks, one at a time though. I'd like to see a universal block with mounting options for a fan(s) to cool the VRMs. I might have gone for something like that if it were low profile enough. I've seen some people retain the stock reference shroud and fan and just add a universal block too. I would be nice to see something more universal and flexible for GPU water cooling. I just had to sell both my 770s with their EK blocks. But nothing looks quite like a full cover block with a backplate...


----------



## M3TAl

FC block isn't that bad of an investment for people constantly changing/selling hardware. But in my case trying to sell a FC block after 2 years, it wouldn't be worth much at that point.

Considering the low power draw of these cards I'm not expecting the VRM's to get very hot if using a card with 6 phase or higher, unless pushing crazy volts. Currently have the VGA Supremacy on this 7870 XT which is rather lacking on phases. But with an Enzotech MST-88 modded on there with minimal airflow the temps are acceptable even when pushing 1.3V.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> The retailers up in Canada (even Newegg.ca) are gouging right now. $100 mark-up. Should I return it? (10% restocking fee).
> 
> I could have bought it for $569 off EVGA but with shipping ($50) plus taxes, exchange rate, and a $10 brokerage fee it would have cost the same


I am holding to my GTX 780 Ti for now until EVGA Classified is out. There is no way in hell I'm going to pay $650 ($733 after tax) for a reference design card. NCIX can shove it up. I felt so stupid when i saw this $650 price tag. I mean, I'm kinda enthusiast, but it feels like I'm throwing money in the garbage - it just doesn't make sense with these prices here in Canada.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Does core cooling trump VRM cooling as far as OCing stability is concerned? So in other words if you get the core cool enough you can gain decent headroom despite not cooling the VRMs to the same extent? I have only seen the difference a full block could make when I started cooling my 770s. I actually never hit those cards OC ceiling because I just didn't see a need to keep pushing them. I am sure it varies from card to card, but I am just curious for future reference.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I am holding to my GTX 780 Ti for now until EVGA Classified is out. There is no way in hell I'm going to pay $650 ($733 after tax) for a reference design card. NCIX can shove it up. I felt so stupid when i saw this $650 price tag. I mean, I'm kinda enthusiast, but it feels like I'm throwing money in the garbage - it just doesn't make sense with these prices here in Canada.


They make perfect sense, they are about the same as US after the exchange rate give it or take $10-20, what kill us here is another 13% on HST
Unless nvidia cut's the prices or CAD dollar gets better exchange rate which i doubt it, this are the prices you will get here in Canada no other way around.

Even if you order it from states you will pay Shiping get hit with again exhange rate, brockarge fee and customs will cost you more then $733 you pay here in CAD
So if you want to buy just buy it or you will wait a long time, or until next NVIDiA price cut.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I'm probably out of the loop, but any news of a 970 comin out with the 980/titan/etc cooler? Need a blower for itx, and the 970 cards on the egg are chopped pcbs that are much less appealing than the reference 980 style.


----------



## Silent Scone

Extreme 145/440 offset.


----------



## Wihglah

[Evil cackle]



Some throttling. 1600 most of the time.


----------



## ladcrooks

after a lot reading about the 970/980 the 970 wins hands down in value - like the ole HD 7970 vs 7950


----------



## ottoore

New hydro-coppers are made by Ek , no more swiftech,

Huge improvement!

980


780


----------



## fleetfeather

Sexy block. I wonder if there's some sort of lighting built-in to the block so the EVGA text/logo pops?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> [Evil cackle]
> 
> 
> 
> Some throttling. 1600 most of the time.










That's awesome stuff... now imagine if volts and tdp are both unlockable in the BIOS as it appears to be the case (we need a new nvflash version to test though!). What's your ASIC score if you don't mind?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> after a lot reading about the 970/980 the 970 wins hands down in value - like the ole HD 7970 vs 7950


That's true. The 980 is definitively the winner in raw performance though and always will be due to the core count difference, but if you take price/perf into account it's a definite landslide on that front, at least, to the 970 cards. Everyone wins if you ask me on that though either way they fall.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've just read a review on Toms Hardware.
It claims that while the GPU is very cool, the VRM's are hitting above 90c, this is also on the Windforce cards, is this true?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've just read a review on Toms Hardware.
> It claims that while the GPU is very cool, the VRM's are hitting above 90c, this is also on the Windforce cards, is this true?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html


Tom's is in an enclosed low-airflow stress chasis called their "hot box" per the review and even there the temps are well within acceptable ranges.
From that link: "Overall, Maxwell's cooling solutions don't pose any problems in a closed case, which a lot of enthusiasts will be glad to hear (since that means slower-spinning fans and a quieter PC)."

However, on the Gigabyte G1 gaming card for a normal case, it's probably not "true" for a normal PC considering thermal imaging shown here on an open bench (which would be lower than a closed case which would be lower than the Tom's stress rig):
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,9.html

85-90c is completely normal for VRM's to be hitting though on a video card overclocked. Most are rated for 110c or so.


From guru3d: "At M2 (Measure Point 2) the VRM area can be spotted. It runs at roughly 60~65 Degrees C on that spot and the rest of the measurement points, this is a very good temperature. "


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nope, it's probably not (at least on the G1 Gaming cards from Gigabyte), considering thermal imaging shown here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,9.html
> 
> 
> 
> 85-90c is completely normal for VRM's to be hitting though on a video card overclocked. Most are rated for 110c or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At M2 (Measure Point 2) the VRM area can be spotted. It runs at roughly 60~65 Degrees C on that spot and the rest of the measurement points, this is a very good temperature. "


Yeah that was the article that sold me on the Gigabyte card in the first place, I know Guru3D use an open test bench (temps between my Matrix and their review were huge).
I guess Tom's use a "hot box" with very little ventilation, where my case is a Primo with good positive air flow.

When I saw 93c, that's higher than my GTX780ti Matrix's vrm's..lol...


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4110193?

Guess that makes most Classified 780s obsolete huh?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4110193?
> 
> Guess that makes most Classified 780s obsolete huh?


Clocks?









Graphics Score 16090 for those at work who can't clickie.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics Score 16090 for those at work who can't clickie.


1512(boost)/1970.

Was hitting 1550 / 1.25v on occasion


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Nice!

Here was my older 780 (non-Ti) for comparison (I later got an FTW one that ran about the same speeds on air and was about the same gpu score):

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/804762

That was with 1228mhz on the core and 7208mhz memory, and it only pulled 11,800 GPU score (yeah, exactly 11,800 haha). Who was it saying a 980 wasn't an upgrade to an oc'd 780 again in another thread.......







? 16090 over 11800 comes to... 36.35% improvement in GPU score.

As I said... nice







!

EDIT: You mind if I post that in the main review thread?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome stuff... now imagine if volts and tdp are both unlockable in the BIOS as it appears to be the case (we need a new nvflash version to test though!). What's your ASIC score if you don't mind?


78.3%


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Here was my older 780 (non-Ti) for comparison (I later got an FTW one that ran about the same speeds on air and was about the same gpu score):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/804762
> 
> That was with 1228mhz on the core and 7208mhz memory, and it only pulled 11,800 GPU score (yeah, exactly 11,800 haha). Who was it saying a 980 wasn't an upgrade to an oc'd 780 again in another thread.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? 16090 over 11800 comes to... 36.35% improvement in GPU score.
> 
> As I said... nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> EDIT: You mind if I post that in the main review thread?


Yeah no problem post away


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> after a lot reading about the 970/980 the 970 wins hands down in value - like the ole HD 7970 vs 7950


Not exactly, clock for clock 7950 and 7970 are very close. That doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Wihglah

Hmmm - 16295 in 3dmark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8741664

Hitting the TDP limit at 1405 though.

Edit : 16824
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8741718


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Hmmm - 16295 in 3dmark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8741664
> 
> Hitting the TDP limit at 1405 though.


A thousand points more than I can get with my Titan in the graphics score, nice...


----------



## Wihglah

How come my graphics card isn't recognised?


----------



## jdstock76

Makes me sad that people like Linus get samples and they know squat about what they are talking about. Grrr lol

<---- Jealous


----------



## DimmyK

9 games and 2 synthetics so far.

*GTX 780 Ti OC (1175/3700) VS. GTX 980 SC stock (1366/3506) VS. GTX 980 OC (1480/3954)*

Average FPS:



On average, 980 OC is *9%* faster than 780Ti OC:



Overclocking from 1366/3506 to 1480/3954 nets *11%* performance increase:



Still working on minimums. Stay tuned.

Settings/screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*GTX 780 Ti*




















*GTX 980 stock*














*GTX 980 OC*


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Nice work DimmyK


----------



## mtbiker033

wow those are some amazing single card scores in firestrike, anyone have an SLI score?

my best 780 score for comparison:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> snip


Some great data there









+1


----------



## Wihglah

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2794617

well, if Futuremark would ID my GPU, I'd be in the top 100 Hall of fame for a single GPU score for this and 3DMark11. On air.

So much for 980 not being faster than 780ti.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm interested to see what Skyn3t and Ed get out of the BIOS as the card seems to topple 1.250v regularly when let loose.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2794617
> 
> well, if Futuremark would ID my GPU, I'd be in the top 100 Hall of fame for a single GPU score for this and 3DMark11. On air.
> 
> So much for 980 not being faster than 780ti.


That's great, and these are definitely good clockers.
But, doesn't this still put you at #86 out of a 100?

Can't wait to see what the next release brings, of this release is any indication of great overclockability.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> That's great, and these are definitely good clockers.
> But, doesn't this still put you at #86 out of a 100?
> 
> Can't wait to see what the next release brings, of this release is any indication of great overclockability.


If it doesn't recognise the GPU, it's an invalid result. ("Generic VGAx1") so it doesn't go on the leader board.


----------



## picket23

Looking at a 980 or 970, but... I haven't had an nvidia card for years. Which brand is likely to offer the least restrictions on voltages and all the junk that is taken into account with nvidias gpu boost, like TDP, power target or whatever? Or is that all locked down by nvidia these days? All reference models would be the same since you could flash any bios from any manufacturer interchangeably given the identical hardware.

But how about when the msi gaming/ gigabyte g1, evga non ref models get released? All brands the same in terms of voltage/power target locking down? (excluding lightnings or classifieds because they are generally a bit of a rip off where i live)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 9 games and 2 synthetics so far.
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti OC (1175/3700) VS. GTX 980 SC stock (1366/3506) VS. GTX 980 OC (1480/3954)*
> 
> Average FPS:
> 
> 
> 
> On average, 980 OC is *9%* faster than 780Ti OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking from 1366/3506 to 1480/3954 nets *11%* performance increase:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on minimums. Stay tuned.
> 
> Settings/screenshots:










Great testing, repped.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm interested to see what Skyn3t and Ed get out of the BIOS as the card seems to topple 1.250v regularly when let loose.


KBT is able to successfully mod these just fine like with 750 Ti (Maxwell 1.0) but we don't have an nvflash to try it with yet on actual 980 cards. The same is true of the 970.

Here's an example from an ACX 970 with a max stock voltage of 1.21v and what the power tables allow for (tdp is fully unlockable too):

EDIT: *This is my (GoldenTiger's) screenshot and edit here*










It's a pretty simple thing to mod yourself for voltage and power tables, but there's no tool to let anyone flash them yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

I was getting some strange errors with that version. I wasn't sure if it was fully supported yet


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was getting some strange errors with that version. I wasn't sure if it was fully supported yet


I had no errors and everything worked as normally expected when I checked into this the other night.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Hoping microcenter has three in stock when I go on days off in a little over a week. Any sli scaling test at surround or 4k resolutions? Getting three for sure, but might get a 4th if it scales better than in the past.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> KBT is able to successfully mod these just fine like with 750 Ti (Maxwell 1.0) but we don't have an nvflash to try it with yet on actual 980 cards. The same is true of the 970.
> 
> Here's an example from an ACX 970 with a max stock voltage of 1.21v and what the power tables allow for (tdp is fully unlockable too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple thing to mod yourself for voltage and power tables, but there's no tool to let anyone flash them yet.


Wait, did I miss something, didn't sky and his brother say the only way to get voltage control on these were hard modding? Did they find something else?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Nice work DimmyK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some great data there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great testing, repped.


Thanks y'all. It is my pleasure.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Tom's is in an enclosed low-airflow stress chasis called their "hot box" per the review and even there the temps are well within acceptable ranges.
> From that link: "Overall, Maxwell's cooling solutions don't pose any problems in a closed case, which a lot of enthusiasts will be glad to hear (since that means slower-spinning fans and a quieter PC)."
> 
> However, on the Gigabyte G1 gaming card for a normal case, it's probably not "true" for a normal PC considering thermal imaging shown here on an open bench (which would be lower than a closed case which would be lower than the Tom's stress rig):
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,9.html
> 
> 85-90c is completely normal for VRM's to be hitting though on a video card overclocked. Most are rated for 110c or so.
> 
> 
> From guru3d: "At M2 (Measure Point 2) the VRM area can be spotted. It runs at roughly 60~65 Degrees C on that spot and the rest of the measurement points, this is a very good temperature. "


Most well built VRMs are rated for 125C not 110C. There are many reference cards that hit nearly 105-110 during long sessions stock, so 110C would be rather low. The throttling may kick in around that point on some cards however. Although none of us like to see over 100C on our VRMs, as it makes me nervous.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Wait, did I miss something, didn't sky and his brother say the only way to get voltage control on these were hard modding? Did they find something else?


Yes and that still stands, you can apply 1.3v till the cows come home, it will fluctuate like crazy .


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Wait, did I miss something, didn't sky and his brother say the only way to get voltage control on these were hard modding? Did they find something else?


Just because a slider on a GUI in a program appears to be able to increase to that point, does not mean the vcore will follow suit. As I have tested prior with sky myself, it may seem you've increased the vcore, but the limit isn't broken and still remains.

The only surefire way to know will be someone taking out a DMM and checking, after said 'mod'.

If they are saying hard mods are required, I'd go with their assessment. Although I'm sure many will try that software mod just to see. My guess it's it wont affect the hardware imposed limit.

After reading back, I've noticed that noone is able to flash yet, so most likely that BIOS would either brick the card, or remain at stock voltage.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Hoping microcenter has three in stock when I go on days off in a little over a week. Any sli scaling test at surround or 4k resolutions? Getting three for sure, but might get a 4th if it scales better than in the past.


http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/1/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-intro


----------



## Draugr

these GTX 980 look tempting, enjoy your new toys guys ! can't wait to see reviews of the EVGA Classified version. Anyway I promised myself i would resist temptation until the big Maxwell is unleashed. SLI GTX 780 Classified is more than enough for now even on my rog 278q monitor.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Just because a slider on a GUI in a program appears to be able to increase to that point, does not mean the vcore will follow suit. As I have tested prior with sky myself, it may seem you've increased the vcore, but the limit isn't broken and still remains.
> 
> After reading back, I've noticed that noone is able to flash yet, so most likely that BIOS would either brick the card, or remain at stock voltage.


*And we don't know whether it would work or not because indeed no one can flash yet







. Worst that happens, you flash it back with a spare card to boot off of. Best that happens you OC higher than before and know it worked even without a DMM







. I didn't say it meant it would actually work to increase them, I said in my post (with the screenshot I personally took) that it could work (as it did on prior cards including Maxwell 1.0 aka 750 Ti after both testing with digital multimeter tools and overclocking results).*

Please don't put words in other peoples' mouths. It's poor form and shows you didn't read what they wrote.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Wait, did I miss something, didn't sky and his brother say the only way to get voltage control on these were hard modding? Did they find something else?


They didn't find anything in that regard, and all due respect to skyn3t (I have pm'd with him before and he does fine work with his bios mods), but the plain and simple truth is *no one knows yet. No one publicly has a tool that is able to flash the edited BIOS files,* whether we edit them by hex (which I can do) or using a tool like KBT (which I pictured because it is simpler to try, and gives a pretty graphic for people to easily understand what might be changed).


----------



## Sheyster

Sub'd!

As usual, skyn3t is on it quick!









Looking forward to seeing lots of 780 Ti OC vs. 980 OC FPS comparisons!


----------



## Wihglah

I can't even make a copy of my BIOS with GPU-Z - let alone read it in KBT.

Every time I try I get a black screen.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sub'd!
> 
> As usual, skyn3t is on it quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing lots of 780 Ti OC vs. 980 OC FPS comparisons!


Again, all due respect to skyn3t, I have much of it and he does excellent work all around the board between his BIOS mods and helpful posts, but *that was not his screenshot or speculation there. It was mine.*


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2794617
> 
> well, if Futuremark would ID my GPU, I'd be in the top 100 Hall of fame for a single GPU score for this and 3DMark11. On air.
> 
> So much for 980 not being faster than 780ti.


Firestrike wouldn't be the place that the 780 Ti would excel at. The places where the 780 Ti wins strictly depends on the game/benchmark, greatly depends on the resolution, and clockspeed.

The 980 is a great card, and I have some on the way, but it being faster than the 780 Ti is all relative to each persons overclock, as clock for clock the 780 Ti will beat it all day.

I bought my 980s to replace my 780 Ti's mainly due to the fact that I need the extra VRAM for 4K, but I do expect to get less performance at that resolution in some games, unless my card's are able to OC 200mhz or so above my 780 Tis, which will be difficult since they're watercooled Classifieds.

Sure with the 780 Ti's, more voltage/more power, but noone complains about wasting gas when they're in their 600hp sports car do they?









With that said, if some of these 1500-1600mhz claims hold water as being gaming stable, I may rest my case on this.

Many of us are waiting for Big Maxwell, as I am, but I really hope it doesn't sting as hard as it did after going Multi GPU GTX 680, prior to the Titan release.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 9 games and 2 synthetics so far.
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti OC (1175/3700) VS. GTX 980 SC stock (1366/3506) VS. GTX 980 OC (1480/3954)*
> 
> Average FPS:
> 
> 
> 
> On average, 980 OC is *9%* faster than 780Ti OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking from 1366/3506 to 1480/3954 nets *11%* performance increase:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on minimums. Stay tuned.
> 
> Settings/screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 980 stock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 980 OC*


Excellent post! +rep!

I'd love to see you add in BF4 results.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I can't even make a copy of my BIOS with GPU-Z - let alone read it in KBT.
> 
> Every time I try I get a black screen.


Here, I'll prove that I read my card's BIOS successfully. Open this with KBT 1.27 as I pictured in my screenshot there:

GoldenTiger-GM204-GTX970-EVGA-SC-ACX1.0-DEFAULT.zip 137k .zip file


And while I appreciate that people may automatically assume anything related to BIOS around here is skyn3t, I'll again quote myself:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> Again, all due respect to skyn3t, I have much of it and he does excellent work all around the board between his BIOS mods and helpful posts, but that was not his screenshot or speculation there. It was mine.


That screenshot, file, and edit that potentially may or may not actually work was my own tweaking.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/1/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-intro


Sweet! Thanks. Looks like 4-way is actually reasonable now a days. Only caveat seems to be CPU. Not sure my 4930k will feed data fast enough. Will start with three, get a fourth later. Then go x99 after that. By then gsync may be cheap enough to justify three screens.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *And we don't know whether it would work or not because indeed no one can flash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worst that happens, you flash it back with a spare card to boot off of. Best that happens you OC higher than before and know it worked even without a DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't say it meant it would actually work to increase them, I said in my post (with the screenshot I personally took) that it could work (as it did on prior cards including Maxwell 1.0 aka 750 Ti after both testing with digital multimeter tools and overclocking results).*
> 
> Please don't put words in other peoples' mouths. It's poor form and shows you didn't read what they wrote.


No words were put in your mouth 'figuratively'. It wasn't a reply to you, it was a reply to those getting their hopes up about unlocked voltages.

In regards to form, don't lecture me, I don't lecture you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Again, all due respect to skyn3t, I have much of it and he does excellent work all around the board between his BIOS mods and helpful posts, but *that was not his screenshot or speculation there. It was mine.*


Umm.. you lost me here bro...

Why are you quoting my post and referring to some screenshot/speculation? All I said was that I sub'd to this thread and credited skynet for starting a new thread. At no point did I make any reference to anything you may or may not have done.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> No words were put in your mouth 'figuratively'. It wasn't a reply to you, it was a reply to those getting their hopes up about unlocked voltages.
> 
> In regards to form, don't lecture me, I don't lecture you.


Alright, considering you had quoted someone responding to me, I assumed it was a reply directed at my work.







I apologize if you thought it was a lecture, but I was rebutting points that appeared to be made in response to my writing. No offense intended towards you







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Umm.. you lost me here bro...
> 
> Why are you quoting my post and referring to some screenshot/speculation? All I said was that I sub'd to this thread and credited skynet for starting a new thread. At no point did I make any reference to anything you may or may not have done.


It was in the middle of comments about the BIOS pictures I had posted...







.

Betweeen your post and Templar's it appears I misunderstood both of your intents, and I apologize for any offense taken at my responses.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It was in the middle of comments about the BIOS pictures I had posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Betweeen your post and Templar's it appears I misunderstood both of your intents, and I apologize for any offense taken at my responses.


OK, just understand my comment is completely unrelated to your pics...







I have not even looked at your pics.









EDIT- no big deal BTW.. I was just confused! POST ON!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OK, just understand my comment is completely unrelated to your pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not even looked at your pics.


Cheers, again sorry for my misunderstanding.


----------



## skyn3t

Update 9/12/2014..

I had sent out some emails and now I'm waiting for some response about Nvflash for maxwell GM204. The GM107 750Ti is very alike the old successor 750 this is why the outdate Nvflash support it. hope i can get it ASAP cuz we all want to test a custom bios on those 980/970. As soon i get some response i will keep you guys update. till now we have to play with we have in our hands. I'm trying to see if i can update Nvflash by my self.

best

skyn3t.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Update 9/12/2014..
> 
> I had sent out some emails and now I'm waiting for some response about Nvflash for maxwell GM204. The GM107 750Ti is very alike the old successor 750 this is why the outdate Nvflash support it. hope i can get it ASAP cuz we all want to test a custom bios on those 980/970. As soon i get some response i will keep you guys update. till now we have to play with we have in our hands. I'm trying to see if i can update Nvflash by my self.
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t.


thanks sky! we appreciate your support!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Update 9/12/2014..
> 
> I had sent out some emails and now I'm waiting for some response about Nvflash for maxwell GM204. The GM107 750Ti is very alike the old successor 750 this is why the outdate Nvflash support it. hope i can get it ASAP cuz we all want to test a custom bios on those 980/970. As soon i get some response i will keep you guys update. till now we have to play with we have in our hands. I'm trying to see if i can update Nvflash by my self.
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t.












Great work as always mr. Skyn3t







.


----------



## Wihglah

Has anyone been able to save their BIOS to file with GPU-Z ?

I can't.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Has anyone been able to save their BIOS to file with GPU-Z ?
> 
> I can't.


It wont let me save it as well.

@1514Mhz, 1080

@1514Mhz, 1440


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Update 9/12/2014..
> 
> I had sent out some emails and now I'm waiting for some response about Nvflash for maxwell GM204. The GM107 750Ti is very alike the old successor 750 this is why the outdate Nvflash support it. hope i can get it ASAP cuz we all want to test a custom bios on those 980/970. As soon i get some response i will keep you guys update. till now we have to play with we have in our hands. I'm trying to see if i can update Nvflash by my self.
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t.


Sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## gamingarena

Hmm im getting a bit disappointed with this cards outside of DirectX performance, they are really slow in OpenGl compared to Kepler cards and really slow in CUda applications against Kepler.

im not talking just 10% or so im talking almost 100% slower in openGL and cuda.
Might be just the premature drivers or i have no idea my cinebench R11 and R15 OpenGl scores are halfed compared to my Titan.

If you do any kind of 3D work or cuda application outside the gaming i would stick with 780/Titan series for now until new bigger Maxwell comes, small gains against 7 series cards in games are not worth huge loss in everything else









Start to regret selling my Titans since i do 3D work i thought at least they will be on par with previous generation, but this is disappointing im not sure even the "Big maxwell" will catch up 100% loss against Kepler in OpenGl and cuda Apps.


----------



## krel

I think I've decided to send two of the three 980s I ordered back to Amazon. For now, I'll keep one which will replace the pair of 670s I have (which are going into the kids' computers, replacing a pair of 570s) which will drive my three monitors in surround, and I'm going to wait for big Maxwell. The main goal of building this thing is to have an absolute top end beast for Star Citizen, and a 5960X deserves big Maxwell.







Right now, honestly, the only game I'm playing all that much is World of Tanks and it will run just fine on a single 980.

The 980 will probably go into one or the other of the kids' boxes and I'll SLI up the 670s again on the other one, so I have a good path forward and nothing worth keeping gets boxed and stored or sold - wonder how much I could get for a pair of 570s on ebay...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Has anyone been able to save their BIOS to file with GPU-Z ?
> 
> I can't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> It wont let me save it as well.


Click save bios in gpu-z. Wait for driver to crash. Wait for driver to recover (10-15 seconds) then hit CTRL+ALT+DEL to force windows to refresh the display by showing the "Do you want to reboot, launch task manager, etc.?" screen. Hit ESC and save file through Save As... box to directory of your choosing .







I had the same dance with the 750 Ti and saved, modded, then flashed. So long as your checksum comes out OK you are fine from that end of things as far as file corruption/integrity.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I think I've decided to send two of the three 980s I ordered back to Amazon. For now, I'll keep one which will replace the pair of 670s I have (which are going into the kids' computers, replacing a pair of 570s) which will drive my three monitors in surround, and I'm going to wait for big Maxwell. The main goal of building this thing is to have an absolute top end beast for Star Citizen, and a 5960X deserves big Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, honestly, the only game I'm playing all that much is World of Tanks and it will run just fine on a single 980.
> 
> The 980 will probably go into one or the other of the kids' boxes and I'll SLI up the 670s again on the other one, so I have a good path forward and nothing worth keeping gets boxed and stored or sold - wonder how much I could get for a pair of 570s on ebay...


good because my 2nd 980 is on backorder at amazon lol


----------



## Hilpi234

I cannot try it, but does --override=1 or =2 -6 xxx.rom work on these cards?

I bricked my 780 ti once(flash gone wrong, no Hardware id anymore only 0000...:0000..., -override=1 was the only command to recover it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> I cannot try it, but does -override=1 or =2 -6 xxx.rom work on these cards?
> 
> I bricked my 780 ti once(flash gone wrong, no Hardware id anymore only 0000...:0000..., -override=1 was the only command to recover it.


Problem is that nvflash cannot detect the devices at all. It says "no NVidia display adapters found".


----------



## Hilpi234

Ah ok, i did not know, that the device, is not detected at all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Problem is that nvflash cannot detect the devices at all. It says "no NVidia display adapters found".


Tiger I need a favor can you post what is the vendor ID of your 970. you can find it at C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles or AB
Profiles

I need the whole line.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Hmm im getting a bit disappointed with this cards outside of DirectX performance, they are really slow in OpenGl compared to Kepler cards and really slow in CUda applications against Kepler.
> 
> im not talking just 10% or so im talking almost 100% slower in openGL and cuda.
> Might be just the premature drivers or i have no idea my cinebench R11 and R15 OpenGl scores are halfed compared to my Titan.
> 
> If you do any kind of 3D work or cuda application outside the gaming i would stick with 780/Titan series for now until new bigger Maxwell comes, small gains against 7 series cards in games are not worth huge loss in everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start to regret selling my Titans since i do 3D work i thought at least they will be on par with previous generation, but this is disappointing im not sure even the "Big maxwell" will catch up 100% loss against Kepler in OpenGl and cuda Apps.


Drivers most likely


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Tiger I need a favor can you post what is the vendor ID of your 970. you can find it at C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles or AB
> Profiles
> 
> I need the whole line.


I can. Additionally I have something that may help... google for "station drivers nvflash 5.190" and grab it (it is a Windows version, but "simplified for Chinese oem"). It can detect and (if you have no vga driver installed otherwise it crashes your system, it actually instructs you to boot with no vga driver... I used a secondary windows install for that but I would hazard safe mode would do the same trick for you) save your BIOS cleanly. Unfortunately it provides this when you try to flash:



The best I have found about the error through google is that it is a UEFI certification protection and you normally would use:
nvflash --protectoff
to get around it. However this version does not support the command.

The full vendor string is:
VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_09743842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0

For my GTX 970 at the moment.

EDIT: In fact I will attach the nvflash version I am trying this with. It can detect the card but as I said due to UEFI error, not actually flash it.

nvflash5.190-win-simplified.zip 724k .zip file


----------



## Wihglah

Hehe - for old times sake, I just ran cudaminer for a bit. I was getting 734 mhash/s at stock, and 855 mhash/s at 1600 core clock.

A quick calc says it's still not worth it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I can. Additionally I have something that may help... google for "station drivers nvflash 5.190" and grab it (it is a Windows version, but "simplified for Chinese oem"). It can detect and (if you have no vga driver installed otherwise it crashes your system, it actually instructs you to boot with no vga driver... I used a secondary windows install for that but I would hazard safe mode would do the same trick for you) save your BIOS cleanly. Unfortunately it provides this when you try to flash:
> 
> 
> 
> The best I have found about the error through google is that it is a UEFI certification protection and you normally would use:
> nvflash --protectoff
> to get around it. However this version does not support the command.
> 
> The full vendor string is:
> VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_09743842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> 
> For my GTX 970 at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: In fact I will attach the nvflash version I am trying this with. It can detect the card but as I said due to UEFI error, not actually flash it.


I have that one but it give me error when i try to extract the bios from my KPE. thanks for the vend file. open Nvflash and type nvflash --display cope the offset line and post is a "CODE"/

Code:



Code:


.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have that one but it give me error when i try to extract the bios from my KPE. thanks for the vend file. open Nvflash and type nvflash --display cope the offset line and post is a "CODE"/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .


Nice, you're on the ball.

EDIT: Nvflash --display is unrecognized as a commandline argument on that version unfortunately.

EDIT2: Seems like using -v might do the same thing though. Let me reboot to a no-VGA windows install. I'll post back in 5 minutes and let you know if it gives the result needed.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here we go, the ~CRC32 line should be what you need:



Code:



Code:


943D5116


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Drivers most likely


Thats on purpose, double precision performance is held back less on Titan than it is on other geforce gpus compared to the quattros.


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi! what is the average overclock with reference model of gtx 980? I'm not sure what to buy reference 980 or asus strix


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats on purpose, double precision performance is held back less on Titan than it is on other geforce gpus compared to the quattros.


Im talking about single precision performance not double precision.
Its just realy disapointing on 980 compared to 780/Titan


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Hi! what is the average overclock with reference model of gtx 980? I'm not sure what to buy reference 980 or asus strix


I've not seen anyone get less than 1450 with 980.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Im talking about single precision performance not double precision.
> Its just realy disapointing on 980 compared to 780/Titan


Hmm, that does seem odd.


----------



## Hilpi234

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html

This, is quite interesting.


----------



## EasterEEL

In the UK the GTX 970 are on sale for £279, GTX 980 £459 and OCUK are just offering the Gigabyte 780 Ti (1085GHz boost 1150GHz) for £349. It seems the 780 Ti might be the best choice at those prices?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Bought a 980 Sc from eVGA, just haft to wait for the card, posting a picture tomorrow







)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Bought a 980 Sc from eVGA, just haft to wait for the card, posting a,picture tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Good choice.


----------



## skyn3t

@ENTERPRISE can you give us a honor in make this thread official ?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> wow those are some amazing single card scores in firestrike, anyone have an SLI score?
> 
> my best 780 score for comparison:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


no one in here with SLI 980's has a firestrike score?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> no one in here with SLI 980's has a firestrike score?


Here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3160#post_22875269


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blampars*
> 
> Dear 780 and Titan crowd, I hope you all are enjoying your side-grade!! Cheers!


I was enjoying this sidegrade 14 months ago...  Not sure if you were just trolling or what hehe.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3160#post_22875269


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ourmachine

Does anyone know if the NZXT G10 will work on the GTX-980


----------



## chino1974

Can't wait I'll have my 980's end of this week hopefully!!! I know it's supposedly not a serious upgrade from 780ti's but it's still the new big daddy on the block!!!


----------



## traxtech

How are the temps of the reference cooler? I haven't had a blower GPU in a long time, mainly since my 5970+5850 combo back in the day and I've only had experience with Direct CUII 7970 and the ACX coolers on the 780/780ti/780ti classified


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> How are the temps of the reference cooler? I haven't had a blower GPU in a long time, mainly since my 5970+5850 combo back in the day and I've only had experience with Direct CUII 7970 and the ACX coolers on the 780/780ti/780ti classified


Haha nice I see you bought 2. Let me know how well they scale for you in SLi. I'm debating picking another up myself in a few months or I might wait for big maxwell to drop and buy a 2nd used one for cheap.


----------



## JLMS2010

My temps have been pretty good so far. If I do any benchmarks I turn the fan to 100% manually it never gets over 60c. If I leave it on auto it will get to 70c


----------



## DrexelDragon

This is torture knowing my 980s are sitting in the lockup 7 floors down of my apartment/dorm complex seeing as I can't get them until tomorrow morning :/


----------



## JLMS2010

lol. Yeah that sucks!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> My temps have been pretty good so far. If I do any benchmarks I turn the fan to 100% manually it never gets over 60c. If I leave it on auto it will get to 70c


Which model do you have?
(sorry if I missed it in the thread earlier)


----------



## JLMS2010

No worries. I have the EVGA 980 SC reference


----------



## Paladin Goo

My EVGA 980 is on it's way I'll have'r Tuesday

First card I'm ever buying on launch....and coincidentally the first EVGA product of any kind I'm purchasing


----------



## M3TAl

All my EVGA's died but that's more the fault of Nvidia's crappy stock designs back in the day.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> No worries. I have the EVGA 980 SC reference


Thanks for that, was just looking at you temps.
I pre-ordered the Gigabyte Windforce version, but if the evga superclocked is giving good temps like 70c on Auto I might get one of them instead.
Never owned a reference designed card before, found them a little loud.

I was looking at a card I could just plug in, use and not worry about temps, no time for tinkering anymore.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All my EVGA's died but that's more the fault of Nvidia's crappy stock designs back in the day.


You sure know how to fill a guy with confidence.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> You sure know how to fill a guy with confidence.


i use nothing but evga nvidia cards (aside from one msi 780 lightning) and they are amazing, have no fears man, every company gets bad cards every now and then.

my kingpin cards have seen more abuse than 90% of cards youll see in this club and they havent died yet.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> You sure know how to fill a guy with confidence.


Don't worry things have changed a lot since then, at least I hope so. 7900 GT KO died, 8800GT died. Both stock designs I think so the brand was irrelevant. A 9600 GT from BFG never worked in 3D either. Been on ATI/AMD ever since and haven't had a problem. Time to give Nvidia another go, these cards are looking too good to pass up.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i use nothing but evga nvidia cards (aside from one msi 780 lightning) and they are amazing, have no fears man, every company gets bad cards every now and then.
> 
> my kingpin cards have seen more abuse than 90% of cards youll see in this club and they havent died yet.


And not only that, if you DO have a problem, they'll do everything except personally come to your house to make it right. Killer phone support, fast cross-shipping, the works.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i use nothing but evga nvidia cards (aside from one msi 780 lightning) and they are amazing, have no fears man, every company gets bad cards every now and then.
> 
> my kingpin cards have seen more abuse than 90% of cards youll see in this club and they havent died yet.


you right!







you may turn into colored glitter when the days come but this GPU will not die.


----------



## Master__Shake

not sure if i can ask this here...

is it worth upgrading my 780's to 980's the 980's are 542 before taxes each.

did any of you guys go from a 780 to a 980?


----------



## Descadent

went from 780ti classy to 980


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> not sure if i can ask this here...
> 
> is it worth upgrading my 780's to 980's the 980's are 542 before taxes each.
> 
> did any of you guys go from a 780 to a 980?


I did, was it worth it? No. Is it fun having new stuff? Yes


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I did, was it worth it? No. Is it fun having new stuff? Yes


\

i think this is the answer i was looking for.

thanks.

+rep


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All my EVGA's died but that's more the fault of Nvidia's crappy stock designs back in the day.


All my cars are eVGA since they start making nvidia cards and never had any problems or returns the only brand i buy for Nvidia cards, like i used to go only saphire for AMD back in the days


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> not sure if i can ask this here...
> 
> is it worth upgrading my 780's to 980's the 980's are 542 before taxes each.
> 
> did any of you guys go from a 780 to a 980?


Went from 2xTtians to 2x980's


----------



## NoDoz

I will have my 2 980s tmrw morning! Come on UPS man! Going to do a unboxing video for fun.


----------



## traxtech

I wonder how long it's going to take for Amazon to restock the 980 for the people who have ordered the next set, anyone remember how long it was with the 780s?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

One quick question.
Are all the reference GTX980's the same between brands, or do some brands use different components?

Also why is Anandtech's review claiming the reference card is reaching 80c and throttling?
Quote:


> With an 80C throttle point in place for the GTX 980, it's here where we see the card top out at. The fact that we're hitting 80C is the reason why the card is exhibiting clockspeed throttling as we saw earlier. NVIDIA's chosen fan curve is tuned for noise over temperature, so it's letting the GPU reach its temperature throttle point rather than ramp up the fan (and the noise) too much.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21


----------



## ShockG

Anybody else has the "EEPROM" not supported message when trying to save their 980 BIOS image?
MSI Gaming model btw


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> One quick question.
> Are all the reference GTX980's the same between brands, or do some brands use different components?
> 
> Also why is Anandtech's review claiming the reference card is reaching 80c and throttling?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21


Because they're a bunch of sweaty pigs? High ambient is all I can suggest, as mine barely breaks 75c on the stock fan curve. Let alone throttling. Very cool running card. I don't really listen to Anandtech anyway. They've lead me astray a few times


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because they're a bunch of sweaty pigs? High ambient is all I can suggest, as mine barely breaks 75c on the stock fan curve. Let alone throttling. Very cool running card. I don't really listen to Anandtech anyway. They've lead me astray a few times


I've been caught a few times myself, even though the ROG GTX780ti Matrix is a good card, its hot with the stock cooler, yet Guru3D claimed it never hit 70c, and VRM's were 80c, real world GPU 82c VRM's 103c...lol

I'm getting the Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 version anyway, was looking for cheaper and available alternatives, but I'll just try too stick it out till the 3rd of October..lol

After seeing Overclock3D's preview of the Gigabyte I'm a little worried, he found that the memory heat sink didn't touch the memory on one end of the card.
It looks like the back plate was a little bent:

http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2014/09/18145946137l.JPG


----------



## chnchapters

Mine comes tomorrow, I can not wait!!
It's the Gigabyte version, having a water block coming as well, will use a universal to start as it's already going in a custom loop build...
Very excited.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I did, was it worth it? No. Is it fun having new stuff? Yes


Well put! I came from SLI 770s myself (which both sold in less than 24 hours on eBay) but this was a tough deal to pass up. The fact that so many people are even asking that question shows that Nvidia knows what they are doing. The existence of the 980 (and it price) has put many people in a tough place.


----------



## mraltair

I'm going to pick mine up later. Upgrading from a 560 means I don't have that problem of whether it will be worth it. Just the one where I couldn't click 'Checkout' fast enough.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't worry things have changed a lot since then, at least I hope so. 7900 GT KO died, 8800GT died. Both stock designs I think so the brand was irrelevant. A 9600 GT from BFG never worked in 3D either. Been on ATI/AMD ever since and haven't had a problem. Time to give Nvidia another go, these cards are looking too good to pass up.


I've got a pair of EVGA 9600 GT 1 GB cards that still work. The cards I chomped through were sapphire 7970s. My 970 comes today but I ordered the evga with the ACX cooler.


----------



## RickRockerr

How is the temps with overclocked reference card? I'll maybe get reference 980 because I have mini-itx case at the moment. My 780Ti matrix reach 86°C in furmark @1180Mhz but I think it's because it blows hot air in the case and airflow in my case isn't very good

Edit: My fiancee just played sims 3 maxed @ 1080p and gpu temps howered on 74°C. Hotter than when I play BF4


----------



## 352227

How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?

My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...

Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> not sure if i can ask this here...
> 
> is it worth upgrading my 780's to 980's the 980's are 542 before taxes each.
> 
> did any of you guys go from a 780 to a 980?


Not a 980, but a 970 for me (I have been reading both owners' threads in case there's progress or news on the bios flashing front) and even just the one (I had ordered two, long story here but I'll omit it, I will finally end up with two MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards Thursday for SLI) oc'd compared to my old 780 (non-ti) oc'd is a much better experience @ 4k, definitively higher minimum FPS (~30%+ or so across the board) and around 13-15% on the averages for me during gameplay in several games, two of which I play daily and have for a year now so I'm very familiar with their performance quirks as well in different scenarios/sections (Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online) and can definitely tell the differences.

I guess it really depends how much you'd get out of your 780's and then the delta to the 980's for if that's the route you're looking at, though, but even 780--->970 is a worthy upgrade if you ask me, so 780--->980 would only be that much better as the GTX 980 has a large edge against the GTX 970 in performance (~18-21%). If cost is a concern though I would look into 970's... but if you can afford them the 980 is hands-down faster. Either one is a very worthwhile upgrade. One last note: Maxwell 2.0 seems to scale better in reviews percentage-wise for SLI if you look at 780 reviews and compare their percentages dual-card to single-card (i.e. SLI scaling on 780 is lower than SLI scaling on 970/980). That's another factor in favor of an upgrade for you since you want dual cards.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> not sure if i can ask this here...
> 
> is it worth upgrading my 780's to 980's the 980's are 542 before taxes each.
> 
> did any of you guys go from a 780 to a 980?


From the benchmarks I have seen, the 980 is a pretty good jump over a 780. And SLI seems to scale better even in quad SLI. That is, if you have the CPU to push that much gpu and also have very high resolutions like surround and 4k. I plan to get three in a week when I get beck home from work. Then I will post my results.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because they're a bunch of sweaty pigs? High ambient is all I can suggest, as mine barely breaks 75c on the stock fan curve. Let alone throttling. Very cool running card. I don't really listen to Anandtech anyway. They've lead me astray a few times


My room is at 73ish degrees and my cards hit 78-80C and throttle slightly with the fan at 100%


----------



## makn

What fanspeeds do you with 980 reference have to avoid the card hitting 80c?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> My room is at 73ish degrees and my cards hit 78-80C and throttle slightly with the fan at 100%


I sure hope that first number is F


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I sure hope that first number is F


haha yeah that it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> What fanspeeds do you with 980 reference have to avoid the card hitting 80c?


I need to play with the fan curve, I quickly just set it to 100% when the cards hit 80C, I think 70C is 90%. I'm going to try setting it to 100% at 70 and see if that keeps them from hitting 80c. Also just want to mention that I'm SLI and the top card is what I'm referring to here and it runs 4-5c hotter than the lower card. I'm assuming because of less airflow and the heat from the second card


----------



## tiefox

Hi guys, has anyone that back-ordered on friday morning the EVGA 980 SC got any shipping notification yet ? I ordered 2 but no delivery dates estimation yet...


----------



## bobsaget

Meanwhile in France, EVGA fr website still doesn't display the new 900 series. *** seriously


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE can you give us a honor in make this thread official ?


Certainly


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiefox*
> 
> Hi guys, has anyone that back-ordered on friday morning the EVGA 980 SC got any shipping notification yet ? I ordered 2 but no delivery dates estimation yet...


Where did you order from?

Despite my dislike for Tiger Direct I ordered there as I knew I would get it monday with $8 shipping.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiefox*
> 
> Hi guys, has anyone that back-ordered on friday morning the EVGA 980 SC got any shipping notification yet ? I ordered 2 but no delivery dates estimation yet...


I ordered Friday morning early and just received mine from amazon a few minutes ago.


----------



## Wihglah

17K in 3dmark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8746177

That's good enough for #35 - if only it would appear in the hall of fame??

Am I missing something - what am I not doing?

(at least the GPU is recognised now)


----------



## tiefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Where did you order from?
> 
> Despite my dislike for Tiger Direct I ordered there as I knew I would get it monday with $8 shipping.


I ordered directly from Amazon. U$ 569.99 each.

Amazon is really my only option because I'm using international credit card ( I'm from Brazil and will be in US in october, had them shipped to a friend's house ).

Well I should be next on amazon list to get mine order fulfilled.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Certainly


Thank you!
















Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## BangBangPlay

Being impatient I pre-ordered my EK 980 Acetal waterblock directly from the EKWB shop. Supposed to ship the 26th with three day UPS shipping. I didn't want to wait for Frozen or Performance to stock them and possibly miss the first shipment. Hopefully I get my card from Amazon before I get the block! I am running on integrated graphics right now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Being impatient I pre-ordered my EK 980 Acetal waterblock directly from the EKWB shop. Supposed to ship the 26th with three day UPS shipping. I didn't want to wait for Frozen or Performance to stock them and possibly miss the first shipment. Hopefully I get my card from Amazon before I get the block! I am running on integrated graphics right now.


Have done the same RE blocks. Have never really ordered from EKwebstore before.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Being impatient I pre-ordered my EK 980 Acetal waterblock directly from the EKWB shop. Supposed to ship the 26th with three day UPS shipping. I didn't want to wait for Frozen or Performance to stock them and possibly miss the first shipment. Hopefully I get my card from Amazon before I get the block! I am running on integrated graphics right now.


I've got a ticket enquiry in to see when the backplates will be available.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I've got a ticket enquiry in to see when the backplates will be available.


You know you can retain the stock backplate, right?


----------



## NoDoz

Mine came in today! Here they are. Here is also what they did on Valley Extreme HD completely stock settings.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You know you can retain the stock backplate, right?


yeah - but I figure in for a penny


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Mine came in today! Here they are. Here is also what they did on Valley Extreme HD completely stock settings.


Dont get it i get only 96fps with both cards at 1450/7800

And 4930k at 4.6ghz

Something is wrong with my system sli dont scale that well on my rig


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Dont get it i get only 96fps with both cards at 1450/7800
> 
> And 4930k at 4.6ghz
> 
> Something is wrong with my system sli dont scale that well on my rig


You testing at 1440p or 1080p?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Dont get it i get only 96fps with both cards at 1450/7800
> 
> And 4930k at 4.6ghz
> 
> Something is wrong with my system sli dont scale that well on my rig


Valley isn't great on these drivers. If I recall, it wasn't great on the initial Ti drivers either.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Valley isn't great on these drivers. If I recall, it wasn't great on the initial Ti drivers either.


I got that but look at his score its not like he is running something else


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I got that but look at his score its not like he is running something else


Different drivers? Different clocks? Vsync on?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Different drivers? Different clocks? Vsync on?


I was running stock clocks with 344.11 drivers.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Different drivers? Different clocks? Vsync on?


Ueah diferent clocks mine are 20% higher same drivers oh well i need to investigate more
Vsync on would give me only 60fps you should know that


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Vsync on would give me only 60fps you should know that


Not if you had a 120Hz monitor with adaptive vsync turned on for Valley.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have done the same RE blocks. Have never really ordered from EKwebstore before.


Me neither, I was a little cautious at first not knowing exactly how long it would take to arrive. But at checkout I saw the three day shipping (UPS or DHL) and I was sold. I'd rather not play the waiting game with Frozen or Performance PCs only to miss out like I did with the H220X when it was released. I really want to OC this thing under water!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I've got a ticket enquiry in to see when the backplates will be available.


I will likely spring for the backplate too. I didn't with my 770s thinking the EVGA plate would work, but I was wrong. The backplate really dresses the card up nicely though.


----------



## Kronvict

Just got mine this morning. Wifey was even kind enough to pose them for me


----------



## thuNXa

Hi!

i recently ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC, it was out of stock and then the date was set to 10.10.








So i cancalled my order for now

Now im rethinking of getting 2 cards with 2x 8-pin power connectors.
This will be my first SLI setup..
Usually i want run at highest stable oc for gaming (4k res)

Is there any use of 2x 8-pin for an SLI setup for max OC?
From what i have seen most SLI setups wont run at high OC anyways..

So should i stick with the original plan with 2x SC or do you think the Gigabyte G1 or Zotac Omega/Extreme will do a better job for me?
They will be water cooled of course (G1 already shows up at EKWB)

Thanks for your advices!


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Not if you had a 120Hz monitor with adaptive vsync turned on for Valley.


Yeah my bad


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Ueah diferent clocks mine are 20% higher same drivers oh well i need to investigate more
> Vsync on would give me only 60fps you should know that


is you cpu overclocked going from 3.3Ghz to 4.3Ghz can probably add another 10FPS in sli setup
also system memory speeds/ Timings can play a role on your score. possibly 2-5 fps

but still it looks like there is something wrong and you should have higher score's.


----------



## NoDoz

Was playing with the new cards a little bit. They are at +43mV, +253 clock, +354 mem. First pic is stock, 2nd is with OC.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Was playing with the new cards a little bit. They are at +43mV, +253 clock, +354 mem. First pic is stock, 2nd is with OC.


Power limit and power limit being hit? What about actual clock speeds? Could you post a GPU-Z screenshot of the graphs from right after a run?







Nice scores!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> i recently ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC, it was out of stock and then the date was set to 10.10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i cancalled my order for now
> 
> Now im rethinking of getting 2 cards with 2x 8-pin power connectors.
> This will be my first SLI setup..
> Usually i want run at highest stable oc for gaming (4k res)
> 
> Is there any use of 2x 8-pin for an SLI setup for max OC?
> From what i have seen most SLI setups wont run at high OC anyways..
> 
> So should i stick with the original plan with 2x SC or do you think the Gigabyte G1 or Zotac Omega/Extreme will do a better job for me?
> They will be water cooled of course (G1 already shows up at EKWB)
> 
> Thanks for your advices!


Unless there is voltage control those 8 pin connectors shouldn't offer much added stability vs 2 six pin given the TDP/amperage. Any chip's overclocking ability is always the luck of the draw and in SLI it's only gonna be as good as the weakest card. Some vendors will bin their better cards and sell them as SC or "enhanced/extreme" versions. My advise is to definitely watercool both cards to stack the odds in your favor. My SC 770s weren't the best overclockers (78 and 80% ASIC quality) but they gained extra headroom and stability once they went under water. Just make sure you get a card that is compatible with the new EK-FC980 blocks. So in other words a card with a reference PCB...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Certainly


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


We are punching again.

So what about purpurina?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Just got mine this morning. Wifey was even kind enough to pose them for me


This is good when wife support our hobby.







welcome to.the club.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thread need moar overclock results, MOAR!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> (snip).


Any dice on a working nvflash?







Hope you're having a good evening sir!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Any dice on a working nvflash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a good evening sir!


I'm just waiting for it now


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm just waiting for it now


\o/

and many other excited smileys







.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Have a single 980 and working on overclocking... what's a safe value for overvoltage if I'm going to run this on stock air? Never messed with the voltage controls before..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Thread need moar overclock results, MOAR!


When the non reference cards start flowing you'll get more.
I've got to wait until the 3rd October for the Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1, it has 2x 8pin power adapter plus a customer PCB.

Come on eVGA, everyone here is waiting for yours...lol..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> When the non reference cards start flowing you'll get more.
> I've got to wait until the 3rd October for the Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1, it has 2x 8pin power adapter plus a customer PCB.
> 
> Come on eVGA, everyone here is waiting for yours...lol..


And a better volt controller I guess.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> And a better volt controller I guess.


There's a review over at Guru3d, but they don't pull the cooler off so you don't get to see the PCB, but just by the size of the PCB it looks a little longer than the reference card.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming-review,1.html

Just found one at ocaholic/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1441&page=1


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm just waiting for it now


----------



## NoDoz

Is bumping the voltage up +87 mV safe using evga precision? I could tinker with my cards more but just don't know if bumping it up that high is a good idea.


----------



## JLMS2010

I've had mine all the way up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are punching again.
> 
> *So what about purpurina?*
> This is good when wife support our hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to.the club.


Nah! Not a "glitter" in sight Bro!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> There's a review over at Guru3d, but they don't pull the cooler off so you don't get to see the PCB, but just by the size of the PCB it looks a little longer than the reference card.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming-review,1.html
> 
> Just found one at ocaholic/
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1441&page=1


Yeah! But i wanted to see a pic of the back of the card because its where the voltage controller is...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NoDoz

Heres the 980s using Heaven. Settings are the same as the Top 30 Heaven on OCN. First is stock, 2nd is OC.


----------



## traxtech

God damn i can't wait for my cards to come! hahah


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Was playing with the new cards a little bit. They are at +43mV, +253 clock, +354 mem. First pic is stock, 2nd is with OC.


here is my best one with +127 core and +495 on mem


----------



## SLOPOKE

Well I managed to make #10 on firestrike extreme with 2 cards... my oc volted 780s sli couldn't break into the 100.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Not too bad for air really.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Ugh can anyone answer my question about safe voltages? What is everyone overvolting to?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Ugh can anyone answer my question about safe voltages? What is everyone overvolting to?


Well honestly i just turned the fan to 100% and applied the maximum stable clock i could get with the most over volt it would allow me which was around 82 mv I think.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Temps never went above 72c


----------



## skyn3t

@xeio GPU-Z link fixed you good to go.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Temps never went above 72c


You're not actually keeping that for 24/7 use, though, right? Are most of the overclocks being posted here just balls-to-the-wall, epeen overclocks? I'm more interested in what I can safely use for a normal gaming workload with a stable overclock and not kill the card in a month or whatever...


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> here is my best one with +127 core and +495 on mem


I think you had +120ish on my memory..good run though


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Ugh can anyone answer my question about safe voltages? What is everyone overvolting to?


Well I may bump the clock down a hair but the rest I don't see why not. As long as the temps stay in check then yea, I plan on running it balls out 24/7.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I think you had +120ish on my memory..good run though


yea and +20 on the volts no need for +87 yet


----------



## automaton

REVIEWS

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/

http://techreport.com/review/27067/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-970-graphics-cards-reviewed

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941.html

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980--970-Maxwell-GPU-Reviews/

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/190463-nvidia-maxwell-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-review

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-and-GTX-970-GM204-Review-Power-and-Efficiency

http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-1266202/review


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea and +20 on the volts no need for +87 yet


Yeah I actually didn't see the volts getting increased anyway so I lowered it to +20 as well


----------



## skyn3t

Here if you guys want to compare KPE at 1126Mhz memory stock


----------



## StephenP85

So what's the general consensus from the folks in this thread? Best card ever?

Thinking about selling my R9-290s... I haven't tried "Team Green" in many years.


----------



## RickRockerr

Well I almost bought the new 980 but I think I'm going to wait for something like 980Ti


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> So what's the general consensus from the folks in this thread? Best card ever?
> 
> Thinking about selling my R9-290s... I haven't tried "Team Green" in many years.


Best card evar and it going to be better after custom PCB it going to cool your room.
*Now is time to choose*


*Time to follow the green rabbit*


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> So what's the general consensus from the folks in this thread? Best card ever?
> 
> Thinking about selling my R9-290s... I haven't tried "Team Green" in many years.


I love my 980s. They are just, well, smooth. No hiccups at all. Its tough to compare in some of the benchmarks getting posted since Ive read Valley is not running well on the 900 series yet. But either way, Im happy.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiefox*
> 
> I ordered directly from Amazon. U$ 569.99 each.
> 
> Amazon is really my only option because I'm using international credit card ( I'm from Brazil and will be in US in october, had them shipped to a friend's house ).
> 
> Well I should be next on amazon list to get mine order fulfilled.


Amigão, I envy you! haha I'm trying to sell my 780 Ti to buy a 980 through ebay... But no luck so far. Nice to see another BR member around









Soon I'll be joining you guys!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Best card evar and it going to be better after custom PCB it going to cool your room.


Doesn't even matter. Gonna grab blocks for them.

I am just eagerly awaiting Amazon to get the 980s back in stock...


----------



## traxtech

My 780 ti classified(with backplate) just sold for 670 + 13 shipping on eBay here in Australia.

evga 980 sc shipped is 650 australian.. yippy


----------



## tiefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Amigão, I envy you! haha I'm trying to sell my 780 Ti to buy a 980 through ebay... But no luck so far. Nice to see another BR member around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I'll be joining you guys!












I sold my 780 last month for R$ 1400 ~ $ 580

I have actually purchase an r9 295x2 from amazon befor the 980 launch ( 2 days ) but I'm just waiting my 980s order to ship so I can return the 295x2 to amazon!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah! But i wanted to see a pic of the back of the card because its where the voltage controller is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ye ask and ye shall receive..lol

http://ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67567

Hows it looking?

I sold the GTX780ti Matrix before the market prices slumped (Got $700 for it)

But you know me mate, I'll probably got through multiple GTX980 card's before I find the right one, and if a Ti model comes out I'll do the same there again..lol.


----------



## Marin007

My cards are straight out of the box and not overclocked. For anyone who wants modest results before overclocking.

Firestrike Extreme Score: 9416 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2804167
Firestrike Score: 16968 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2804143


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> My cards are straight out of the box and not overclocked. For anyone who wants modest results before overclocking.
> 
> Firestrike Extreme Score: 9416 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2804167
> Firestrike Score: 16968 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2804143


Looks good to me for out of the box..


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> You're not actually keeping that for 24/7 use, though, right? Are most of the overclocks being posted here just balls-to-the-wall, epeen overclocks? I'm more interested in what I can safely use for a normal gaming workload with a stable overclock and not kill the card in a month or whatever...


In all honesty I'll prob drop it down to +100 core +400 mem at the most for 24/7. Maybe even lower, just depends on ambient room temp really, I don't like gaming in an oven.


----------



## Lagpirate

Yea honestly, these cards are looking pretty amazing. I think I may just have to sell my 690. Its always difficult for me to part with a GPU. I'd like to keep it for a SFF build, but I just cant justify having two GPUS. Unless they are in the same rig of course.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> You're not actually keeping that for 24/7 use, though, right? Are most of the overclocks being posted here just balls-to-the-wall, epeen overclocks? I'm more interested in what I can safely use for a normal gaming workload with a stable overclock and not kill the card in a month or whatever...


Im at +228 clock and +350 mem and things stay cool. I see no problem keeping them here 24/7.


----------



## fleetfeather

Doesn't the 980 downclock frequency and voltage when not under load? If that's the case, there should be no issue with keeping a balls-out overclock on the card (so long as you find it stable)


----------



## SLOPOKE

It need a higher power target though. Right now with the clocks I have its right there @ 125% bouncing up and down. Need MOAR!!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Bought the 980 Sc from eVGA, The best refrence modell?

If i once deside to go under water. WIll it limit my Oc alot, or Oc gains from having a stcok design? I`d like to push the most out of my hardware i bought









Is there a way to increase the cooling performance on the stock/refrence design? Adding a fan or something like that?


----------



## Bluemustang

Not really. Increase air flow in case, lower ambient temps, max fan speeds.

Or pop an AIO water cooler on there as im doing. Min sound max cooling. Good part about that is its still superb cooling but far, far cheaper than a custom loop and once you got the setup you wont need to buy any cooling parts again for your next gpu purchase, provided the AIO cooler doesnt die.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Single 980, this is my best result:




I can't seem to push the core, but I have broken clean through the 8Ghz barrier on the memory! At these clocks there doesn't really seem to be any significant difference between +400 on the memory or +560, so I think either the core or the power is the limiting factor here.

Unfortunately this is only stable in Fire Strike Extreme. The best I've found stable in Fire Strike Extreme, Fire Strike, and both Unigine benchmarks is +150/+520 for a boost clock of 1530/2009.


----------



## error-id10t

If the temp is reported correctly, that's pretty impressive (I know they're running @ 100% but still).


----------



## NazPattison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indicajones*
> 
> having some issues with my 980. I cant get it to display in 4k. I have it hooked up to a samsung un40hu6950 tv. As soon as i install the driver (.11 or .16) i get no display. ive tried several hdmi cables and even an official hdmi 2.0 cable. it will work fine on another tv 1080p fine. As soon as i hook it up to my 4k tv i get no signal. I can display 4k on it via my intel igp.SO.... I took my whole computer into best buy and they allowed me to hook it up to another 4k tv(sony) Now it did display in 4k but there was lots of green artifacts. (remember it works fine in 1080p no artifacts) Anyone else have there GTX 980 hooked up to a 4k tv via hdmi? I also hooked my samsung tv up via 4k through a gtx 760 and it does work. I'm assuming that its a driver issue and i dont know how to fix it. contacted both evga and nvidia and they are clueless. Nvidia getting back to me during weekday.
> 
> fyi im running windows 7 64 bit


I had the same issue (got the same TV/card). You won't get any picture until you turn on UHD Colour in the picture settings on your TV. Plus you'll need a fast bandwidth HDMI cable to get a picture as well since the card is outputting 4k 60hz uncompressed.
And even with a fast cable you may lose audio at 60hz and have to switch back to 30hz to get audio (that's where I'm at). I have a friend with a 18Gbps HDMI cable and he can get audio at 60hz 4k so I've ordered that.
Let me know how you go - keen to compare notes because I haven't been able to get the Samsung to display 60hz at 4K as well as I'd like since I can't find a way to disable the Auto Motion Plus setting which creates artifacts during fast motion.


----------



## sorun

My 980 should in tomorrow while I'm at work. Sad that my second is on backorder, but I can barely hold in my excitement and I know tomorrow's shift is going to feel long. Anyone pick up a 980 from MSI. I wanted EVGA, but had to make due with what was in Stock.


----------



## mraltair

It's been a few years since I've done any GPU overclocking. What are people's recommendations for software to use? I used to use MSI Afterburner, GPU-z and FurMark are these still the one's to use?

I think the upgrade was worth it for me:


----------



## abysal

Mine came in today, very nice cards. They seem to run pretty warm though. I recorded a max temp or 82 C with GPUZ. With a power target of 125% they hit a GPU boost of 1328MHz.


----------



## traxtech

Seems about right for automatic fan.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abysal*
> 
> Mine came in today, very nice cards. They seem to run pretty warm though. I recorded a max temp or 82 C with GPUZ. With a power target of 125% they hit a GPU boost of 1328MHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How loud was the cooler at that temp?


----------



## abysal

Not load at all, most of the sound from my case comes from the 120mm top and side silenx fans. My previous 670s were louder and I could hear them over the case fans, these 980s I could not.


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Just got mine this morning. Wifey was even kind enough to pose them for me


What a nice pair...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol wrong owners club


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If the temp is reported correctly, that's pretty impressive (I know they're running @ 100% but still).


The number is accurate, but I wouldn't take too much stock in it. The 3DMark tests are too short to really bring the GPU temp up, and I have the fans at 100% and cool air coming into the room through the window. If you just go with the automatic fan profile, it *will* be 81-82C at load after 40 seconds or so.

Some other individual results:

Unigine Heaven Extremee: 2489
Unigine Valley Extreme HD: 3323
Fire Strike (not extreme): 13195, link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2805353

I've decided to stay under a voltage limit of +25mV to prolong the life of the card. With that it looks like the best OC I'm going to get that's stable in everything without *any* artifacts is going to be around +120/+280 (1500/1901) (with 125% power target, 91C target temp, and +25mV). Unigine Heaven in particular was difficult to get to behave. When everything else was fine, it would occasionally have jumping polygon glitches.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> What a nice pair...


Touché....


----------



## sickofitall

its NVFlash 5.136 compatible with this cards? skyn3t, if i backup my 980 sc bios (84.04.1F.00.80), can you mod it please?









the bios on the first page is compatible with my card?


----------



## Kronvict

Is anyone able to get DSR to work? I'm running on the latest beta 344.16 drivers and GFE 2.1.2 but have no options to enable DSR either by GFE custom settings or in NCP.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys, I join the club!!!

Waiting for Skyn3t bios!!!


----------



## bobsaget

Just bought mine from Zotac. I shouldn't have done that but I couldn't resist









I'll install it in my Node 304, will post pics and benchmarks vs GTX670 DCU2


----------



## HiTechPixel

Anyone know if the Asus Strix 980 supports custom fan curves?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is good when wife support our hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to.the club.


Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ye ask and ye shall receive..lol
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...byte-GTX980-G1Gaming_063_zps348ae43d.jpg.html
> http://ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67567
> Hows it looking?
> I sold the GTX780ti Matrix before the market prices slumped (Got $700 for it)
> But you know me mate, I'll probably got through multiple GTX980 card's before I find the right one, and if a Ti model comes out I'll do the same there again..lol.


Been there, looked at that, no go, picture too low res... need high res pic to check the voltage controller!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> its NVFlash 5.136 compatible with this cards? skyn3t, if i backup my 980 sc bios (84.04.1F.00.80), can you mod it please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bios on the first page is compatible with my card?


Wait...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys, I join the club!!!
> Waiting for Skyn3t bios!!!


Hola Manuel! Welcome!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Well I almost bought the new 980 but I think I'm going to wait for something like 980Ti


my old test



GTX780 @1472/7548MHz


----------



## Menthol

High Res pictures of voltage controller http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> High Res pictures of voltage controller http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


That's reference one.

here it is g1 high res photo
http://ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/Gigabyte-GTZX980-G1Gaming/Gigabyte-GTX980-G1Gaming_063.jpg


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Some more OC benches:
> 
> EVGA 980 SC OCed (*1480/3954, 125% power target*)


interesting

for comparison:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagine333ekc9vzbe6f.png


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Maybe eVGA are holding off on the ACX GTX980, seems there is a design flaw in the ACX 2.0 cooler for the GTX970:



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2h32xb/the_acx_cooler_used_on_the_evga_gtx_970_appears/%5B/URL

Regarding fan noise, we understand that some have expressed concerns over the fan noise on the EVGA GTX 970 cards, this is not a fan noise issue but it is more of an aggressive fan curve set by the default BIOS. The fan curve can be easily adjusted in EVGA PrecisionX or any other overclocking software. Regardless, we have heard the concerns and will provide a BIOS update to reduce the fan noise during idle.

Thanks, EVGA[/QUOTE]


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> my old test
> 
> 
> 
> GTX780 @1472/7548MHz


Nice! Is that under water? I miss my custom loop








Waiting for the winter


----------



## JLMS2010

I still have a hard time believing this is a design flaw...


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wait...
> 
> (Bios Editor-Screen)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


wait...

no new Kepler BIOS Tool from Orbmu - so no new Skynet BIOS?

Who would have thought it.....


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> interesting
> 
> for comparison:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagine333ekc9vzbe6f.png


You mean it's a bit slower than mine? What is your clocks? Are you using Laplace Edge Detection for Edge AA? I used "Edge AA" in my bench.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You mean it's a bit slower than mine? What is your clocks? Are you using Laplace Edge Detection for Edge AA? I used "Edge AA" in my bench.


That's gtx 780


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> That's gtx 780


Oh, I see. I thought that was 980. That is pretty close. Nice. What were the clocks?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Oh, I see. I thought that was 980. That is pretty close. Nice. What were the clocks?


According to that, core is 1332Mhz and memory 3780Mhz.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Yea honestly, these cards are looking pretty amazing. I think I may just have to sell my 690. Its always difficult for me to part with a GPU. I'd like to keep it for a SFF build, but I just cant justify having two GPUS. Unless they are in the same rig of course.


That's what I had! Actually the day I ordered my 2 980s, about 4 used 690s showed up for sale online, lol.

I did a benchmark with my mildly overclocked 690 and a single 980 before going SLI:

GTX 690 Firestrike Extreme: 6108
GTX 980 Superclocked: 6021

GTX 690 Firestrike: 11533
GTX 980 Superclcoked: 11773


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> wait...
> 
> no new Kepler BIOS Tool from Orbmu - so no new Skynet BIOS?
> 
> Who would have thought it.....


No. No new nvflash yet. Anyone can pull and Mod their bios right now, I did day 1., but no one has an nvflash able to write yet. Existing kepler bios tweaker seems o work fine just as always... I thought it wasn't exactly a secret everyone uses that for their bios mods, was it?

I have scoured the Web for one with no luck. Sky said he has someone emailing him one I think though so the flashing can begin soon if it comes through







.


----------



## Hl86

Im getting artifacts above 200+ on memory. Evga 980 SC x2. Is that low?


----------



## bastian

Tried out a 980 Reference and while i love the look of them I still find them too loud and hot during load. Also, it had noticeable coil whine. It was an EVGA SC. So I'll be waiting for the Gigabyte 980 G1 that looks sweet!


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Tried out a 980 Reference and while i love the look of them I still find them too loud and hot during load. Also, it had noticeable coil whine. It was an EVGA SC. So I'll be waiting for the Gigabyte 980 G1 that looks sweet!


How your temps? And what case you are using?


----------



## scar69

Heya guys, I decided to join the club. On Sunday I pulled the trigger on a reference EVGA GTX 980 to replace my GTX 770 which will be demoted to my backup rig. I chose EVGA because of their 90 day step up program, so if Nvidia is gonna release a Ti or Titan 2 they better do it before Dec.19







. It was ordered from NCIX, was showing out of stock and available in 5-10 days but last night I got an email with a tracking number so I should have it by Friday. Now I'll have to be patient for PPCS to get some EK blocks in stock, then about a week for shipping to me. Will probable be 2-3 weeks before I'll be able to install it and put it through its paces. Really looking forward to it, this is the first top tier gpu I've ever owned and should be a nice upgrade to run my 27" 1440P Nixeus monitor for Shadow of Mordor and Witcher 3.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> How your temps? And what case you are using?


I'd be up in the 80s during load. My case is a Coolermaster Storm Stryker with 4x120mm intake, 3x140mm exhaust.

With my EVGA 780 Ti Dual Classified I usually reach the low 70s during load.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I'd be up in the 80s during load. My case is a Coolermaster Storm Stryker with 4x120mm intake, 3x140mm exhaust.
> 
> With my EVGA 780 Ti Dual Classified I usually reach the low 70s during load.


You should definitely buy 980 with non reference cooler, blower fan design doesn't benefit much of good airflow unlike open air design


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> You should definitely buy 980 with non reference cooler, blower fan design doesn't benefit much of good airflow unlike open air design


Yeah, once I can find stock of the Gigabyte 980 G1


----------



## jim2point0

Figured I'd pop in here and share my single 980 Fire Strike benchmark.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4127695

I'm still new to overclocking GPUs so I haven't pushed it any further than that.


----------



## Natskyge

Is the 980 compatibel with the benq xl2411z which cabel and apapter would i need to use?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> wait...
> 
> no new Kepler BIOS Tool from Orbmu - so no new Skynet BIOS?
> 
> Who would have thought it.....


I hope you just made a very bad taste joke... because otherwise i would think you are not having any respect for skyn3t name or are very uneducated to see a 980 bios picture and assume what skyn3t bios are modded through KBT and thus spreading FUD! Or perhaps you don't know what HEX is? Or think that we could post a bios picture in HEX strings and think everybody could know what that was?
Please in the future refrain to make such comments, they are of ill taste, thank you!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I hope you just made a very bad taste joke... because otherwise i would think you are not having any respect for skyn3t name or are very uneducated to see a 980 bios picture and assume what skyn3t bios are modded through KBT and thus spreading FUD! Or perhaps you don't know what HEX is? Or think that we could post a bios picture in HEX strings and think everybody could know what that was?
> Please in the future refrain to make such comments, they are of ill taste, thank you!


Whenever you can download a bios soon, Is it possible to rename it myself? To Evga`s Bios name?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> What a nice pair...


and that guy is finally here...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> wait...
> 
> no new Kepler BIOS Tool from Orbmu - so no new Skynet BIOS?
> 
> Who would have thought it.....


Well I'm not the guy was catch in the run cloning Titan bios and telling people that you did it yourself. You want me to bring down the Titan owners here to prove it? Allow me and I will do.

Respect and honer is something that I care and it's not a weight it called responsibility of a MAN. clean your Mount when do jokes or if you are serious on the post above you must be just another that don't have nothing to do or help and start flames. Please don't replay back with such of attitude because MODs has eyes on you.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Does anyone know when these will be available again?


----------



## DimmyK

I was wondering... Did anyone have success enabling DSR in games? I tried few (Sleeping Dogs, Batman AO) and didn't see any image quality changes.... And VRAM usage stayed the same, shouldn't VRAM usage increase with DSR?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I was wondering... Did anyone have success enabling DSR in games? I tried few (Sleeping Dogs, Batman AO) and didn't see any image quality changes.... And VRAM usage stayed the same, shouldn't VRAM usage increase with DSR?


DSR options wont even show up for me unless i disable SLI


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I was wondering... Did anyone have success enabling DSR in games? I tried few (Sleeping Dogs, Batman AO) and didn't see any image quality changes.... And VRAM usage stayed the same, shouldn't VRAM usage increase with DSR?


How do you set up that DSR? I don't know which options to select for it. For example it says 1.20, 1.50, 1.78, 2.0, 2.25, 3.0, 4.0. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Natskyge

What cabel do i need for the gtx 980 to work with a benq xl2411z at 120hz?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> How do you set up that DSR? I don't know which options to select for it. For example it says 1.20, 1.50, 1.78, 2.0, 2.25, 3.0, 4.0. Not sure what that means.


that's your native resolution multiplier. If you wanna try 4k on your 1080p monitor, then go for 4.0


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> DSR options wont even show up for me unless i disable SLI


This sucks. Even for single card, I could only force it in global profile. Can't do it in game specific profiles, this option is missing for the games I tried. Did you try it with single card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> How do you set up that DSR? I don't know which options to select for it. For example it says 1.20, 1.50, 1.78, 2.0, 2.25, 3.0, 4.0. Not sure what that means.


What bobsaget said. 4.0 will give you 4K on 1080p, 2.0 - twice your resolution and then downsampled to 1080p.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> This sucks. Even for single card, I could only force it in global profile. Can't do it in game specific profiles, this option is missing for the games I tried. Did you try it with single card?
> What bobsaget said. 4.0 will give you 4K on 1080p, 2.0 - twice your resolution and then downsampled to 1080p.


Ok I picked 2.25 then since mine is 1600 normally.


----------



## NoDoz

I am not seeing much of a difference using DSR.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I am not seeing much of a difference using DSR.


Yup, my sentiments exactly. It almost feels like it's not working at all. What game did you try?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I am not seeing much of a difference using DSR.


You probably didn't pick a high enough resolution. Going from 1080p to 1400p won't be a big difference. Going from 1080p to 2160p will be.

And if you're not seeing a big difference then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What cabel do i need for the gtx 980 to work with a benq xl2411z at 120hz?


Dual link DVI or display port, and I think some versions HDMI.

Some active adapters will also get you there, but if you have DP on both I'd just go with that.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hmm, Is this a decent screen? aoc-24-led-g-sync-g2460p?

Also will GM200 come before May you think? Wonder if i shoud send back my 980, Currently have a bad 1080/60Hz monitor, Woud love a upgrade before 2015


----------



## NoDoz

Did a extreme firestrike run.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4132419


----------



## Difunto

I have tried the dsr and it doesn't work I try it at x4 but maybe its because my native resolution is 3440x1440p?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Can i ask a Q to all users here?

Will YOU upgrade/sidegrade/downgrade (For all we know) To Gm200 if it arrives this year or early next year?

I will probaly not as the 1080 (or whatever its called) Still will be on 28nn(?)


----------



## Gh0sT169

It's already happening!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Can i ask a Q to all users here?
> 
> Will YOU upgrade/sidegrade/downgrade (For all we know) To Gm200 if it arrives this year or early next year?
> 
> I will probaly not as the 1080 (or whatever its called) Still will be on 28nn(?)


I ordered three 980s, two are going back and I'll wait for the GM200 cards. The third will go in another computer.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Well I'm not the guy was catch in the run cloning Titan bios and telling people that you did it yourself. You want me to bring down the Titan owners here to prove it? Allow me and I will do.
> 
> Respect and honer is something that I care and it's not a weight it called responsibility of a MAN. clean your Mount when do jokes or if you are serious on the post above you must be just another that don't have nothing to do or help and start flames. Please don't replay back with such of attitude because MODs has eyes on you.


nice tyr skyn3t









with ervery SINGLE post i told everyone that this mod was not done by me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just an example how it works - just doubled all values for better understanding
> those numbers are not "or are you just pulling things out of your butt?"
> 
> i said it pages before and here again: *i did not made the changes in person, some german coding guys and oc-freaks made this possible*
> and everyone using this must have the insight of pcie specs and what those limits are for
> i know


bring them down - no problem here

Respect and honor? yea







- for the coder of Kepler Bios Tweaker? yea







- for a person who uses this editor to create custom roms in HIS name? no

and i don't know why you are trying to hold me back to post my opinions? and what attitude do you mean? all i can read i a bad mood on your side?









anyways - have a nice day skyn3t


----------



## Weber

I'll buy a pair of gm200s, in november (rumors) or later. The 980 will go in an older box.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nice tyr skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ervery SINGLE post i told everyone that this mod was not done by me
> bring them down - no problem here
> 
> Respect and honor? yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - for the coder of Kepler Bios Tweaker? yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - for a person who uses this editor to create custom roms in HIS name? no
> 
> and i don't know why you are trying to hold me back to post my opinions? and what attitude do you mean? all i can read i a bad mood on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways - have a nice day skyn3t


I reply you the way it should. Now wasting my time with you is something that not going to happen.


----------



## Gh0sT169

Hey, Skynet! I like your ROMs.They help me not to beg with the OC and all that **** and I can get more juice of my card.


----------



## Naennon

quod erat demonstrandum

anyway - try to get the Gigabyte custom roms

the 970 version has its tdp raised by Gigabyte to 250W and the 980 version 300W
the 980 can be raised with Afterburner to 366W - should be enough for 1500++ clocks









need more testing in comparing different roms to find the entrys for the tdp


----------



## ozzy1925

guys,the reference nvidia gtx 980 is voltage locked?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys,the reference nvidia gtx 980 is voltage locked?


The stock bios allows up to 1.25v. Whether any higher will be stable could go either way.

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> quod erat demonstrandum
> 
> anyway - try to get the Gigabyte custom roms
> 
> the 970 version has its tdp raised by Gigabyte to 250W and the 980 version 300W
> the 980 can be raised with Afterburner to 366W - should be enough for 1500++ clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need more testing in comparing different roms to find the entrys for the tdp


I posted the EVGA sc acx bios a few pages back if you want to take a peek







, it has 187w max on the 970 which is hilariously low in comparison.

I've had no luck digging up the new nvflash yet unfortunately, gonna start sending some feelers out today and see if anyone can help.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nice tyr skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ervery SINGLE post i told everyone that this mod was not done by me
> bring them down - no problem here
> 
> Respect and honor? yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - for the coder of Kepler Bios Tweaker? yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - for a person who uses this editor to create custom roms in HIS name? no
> 
> and i don't know why you are trying to hold me back to post my opinions? and what attitude do you mean? all i can read i a bad mood on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways - have a nice day skyn3t


Not to get in the middle but I have yet to see anyone make mods that are not done or able to be done identically in KBT. I thought it was common knowledge, that everyone releasing custom bios pretty much used the tool. I can't say if any specific person does or not but there is nothing a manual hex edit accomplishes differently than the GUI tool making the same edit. I don't know much of the history that seems to be here but your attitude seems fine to me







. I assumed even sky and Co did (which is irrelevant because as I said, the result is identical) as there's no reason not to. Editing much of anything else would be secret sauce for "crash" by making an unfunctional file.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Is the new Gm200 still on 28nn?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Been there, looked at that, no go, picture too low res... need high res pic to check the voltage controller!
> Wait...
> 
> 
> Hola Manuel! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, Occam..

Bios mod ready soon???

Regards from Spain.


----------



## flexus

Does the EVGA 980 SC have better chip than the standard version and clocks better?
Is that the reason that it is so popular here or is it other things also?
I`m asking cause I sold my Titan and looking for a couple of 980 cards


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Does the EVGA 980 SC have better chip than the standard version and clocks better?
> Is that the reason that it is so popular here or is it other things also?
> I`m asking cause I sold my Titan and looking for a couple of 980 cards


I dont really know, Men jeg tok et kort selv









¤¤Dp¤¤ (From digital impuls) clocked a 980 Sc to about 1500Mhz on air, Fan speed 100% temp 65


----------



## flexus

Nice








It looks like digital impuls is the only one that has them in stock


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The stock bios allows up to 1.25v. Whether any higher will be stable could go either way.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.


hmm should i wait for 2x evga classy then?I will watercool them


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I reply you the way it should. Now wasting my time with you is something that not going to happen.


True my Brother! *Just leave the foolishness and ignorance to it's masters as its all "Ignoratio elenchi"*


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiefox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my 780 last month for R$ 1400 ~ $ 580
> 
> I have actually purchase an r9 295x2 from amazon befor the 980 launch ( 2 days ) but I'm just waiting my 980s order to ship so I can return the 295x2 to amazon!


ooh lucky boy! hahaha trying to sell mine but with the 980 already here, it is a tough sell...


----------



## NoDoz

I am debating on just putting my 780 in for a PhysX card lol. Not sure I have the heart to sell it for 200-250.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not to get in the middle but I have yet to see anyone make mods that are not done or able to be done identically in KBT. I thought it was common knowledge, that everyone releasing custom bios pretty much used the tool. I can't say if any specific person does or not but there is nothing a manual hex edit accomplishes differently than the GUI tool making the same edit. I don't know much of the history that seems to be here but your attitude seems fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I assumed even sky and Co did (which is irrelevant because as I said, the result is identical) as there's no reason not to. Editing much of anything else would be secret sauce for "crash" by making an unfunctional file.


All our editing is done via HEX not KBT, you cannot edit several parts of the bios with KBT! We can change custom cards fan profile, fan rotation and temperature trigger points ( and there is 3 of them), can KBT do that? No of course not, ( KBT CAN edit the whole bios if the developer wishes so) the code that KBT changes is the reference fan profile, not the custom one! Just try to change any DCUII card or Gigabyte Windforce or MSI TwinFrozr fan values with KBT and see what i mean! Can it disable P-states? No? We can! Again with HEX... NOT KBT!
There are 2 core clock domains in Kepler, how many do you see in KBT? Oh thats right... Few people know right?








And by the way you can change also the bios name header too? Again.. No! Only with HEX!
Well i could go on but i think i made my point! Aristotle was right after all: _"Ignoratio elenchi"_
Golden Tiger don't worry you are not in the middle, i know your intentions as i know your work and your "dwelling" here at OCN and the polite way you resolve your quarries always with the best interest in mind, acknowledging when you are wrong but fighting till the end if you are right! Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks, Occam..
> 
> Bios mod ready soon???
> Regards from Spain.


Soon my friend! We are waiting for the nvflash update as the current versions do not work! Hope all is well with you!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

If it was as easy as simply just using KBT the kids and the wife would be doing it too lol. I leave the BIOS tweaking to the apparent engineers we seem to have resident here


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it was as easy as simply just using KBT the kids and the wife would be doing it too lol. I leave the BIOS tweaking to the apparent engineers we seem to have resident here


Yeah I agree. Everybody would have their own if that were the case. I'm not a programmer by any means, but looking at KBT it looks like you just need to open slide some sliders and save. Lol Again that could even be wrong. My point is I'm under the impression that it's not a simple task or anybody/everybody would be doing it.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All our editing is done via HEX not KBT, you cannot edit several parts of the bios with KBT! We can change custom cards fan profile, fan rotation and temperature trigger points ( and there is 3 of them), can KBT do that? No of course not, ( KBT CAN edit the whole bios if the developer wishes so) the code that KBT changes is the reference fan profile, not the custom one! Just try to change any DCUII card or Gigabyte Windforce or MSI TwinFrozr fan values with KBT and see what i mean! Can it disable P-states? No? We can! Again with HEX... NOT KBT!
> There are 2 core clock domains in Kepler, how many do you see in KBT? Oh thats right... Few people know right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way you can change also the bios name header too? Again.. No! Only with HEX!
> Well i could go on but i think i made my point! Aristotle was right after all: _"Ignoratio elenchi"_
> Golden Tiger don't worry you are not in the middle, i know your intentions as i know your work and your "dwelling" here at OCN and the polite way you resolve your quarries always with the best interest in mind, acknowledging when you are wrong but fighting till the end if you are tight! Thank you!
> Soon my friend! We are waiting for the nvflash update as the current versions do not work! Hope all is well with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Same for you.

Very well here in Spain.

Waiting for your bios mod to burn these little beasts...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it was as easy as simply just using KBT the kids and the wife would be doing it too lol. I leave the BIOS tweaking to the apparent engineers we seem to have resident here


And it is for simple things, yes it can help a lot of folks! But certain things cannot be accomplished with it, its as simple as that!








We can make "hybrid" bios that KBT cannot even open...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

It's going to be interesting to see what you can accomplish with this that you couldn't with Kepler. If Maxwell responds to water as well as GK110 does, then people are going to be in for a treat.

Already toppling high ranking KPE scores on a reference blower.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what you can accomplish with this that you couldn't with Kepler. If Maxwell responds to water as well as GK110 does, then people are going to be in for a treat.
> 
> Already toppling high ranking KPE scores on a reference blower.


IMO 1800mhz will not be difficult to achieve, now i am waiting to ear from Vince&Tin to OC their 980 under LN2!









Cheers

Occamrazor

EDIT:

Top this:


----------



## Silent Scone

lol! If you could top that on a reference blower, Nvidia would have definitely put all their eggs in one basket









Still, by OCN standards, the 780Ti KPE on ambient cooling alone has become some what of an old dog overnight. (Still a great card)


----------



## makn

You guys with reference gtx 980. What fan speed (in %) do you have to set to let the card stay under 80c?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> You guys with reference gtx 980. What fan speed (in %) do you have to set to let the card stay under 80c?


Stock fan profile lol. Don't touch anything, aslong as you're not living in a sauna, it will stay around 70-75c


----------



## Zurv

http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980

Koolance water blocks incoming.

Anyone else going quad?

i really wonder if the superclocked are really any different?
i have 3 evga SC and 2 stock giga ones. I wonder if i mix the giga in to get quad (rather than waiting for another evga)...


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stock fan profile lol. Don't touch anything, aslong as you're not living in a sauna, it will stay around 70-75c


Why does all reviews says 80c? And you 70-75c?

Im planning to buy the reference and im ok with increasing fan speed, but not like 80-90% fan speed.

So thats why im wondering, dont want it to throttle =)


----------



## steel615

Has anyone hooked theirs up to a LG 4k tv yet? I am getting the LG 55UB8500 and it has HDMI 2.0 but I heard there might be some issues with the newest Nvidia Drivers.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Why does all reviews says 80c? And you 70-75c?
> 
> Im planning to buy the reference and im ok with increasing fan speed, but not like 80-90% fan speed.
> 
> So thats why im wondering, dont want it to throttle =)


The highest mine went was 71c during benchmarking. Ambient was about 22c


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stock fan profile lol. Don't touch anything, aslong as you're not living in a sauna, it will stay around 70-75c


I wish, I don't live in a sauna and I'm hitting 80c after a few minutes of benching. But I blame that on my setup more than anything, it's geared towards water cooling so I'm boned until the blocks get released.


----------



## makn

52% fan speed results in 81c.
So i assume 60-65% wont let it pass 80c.
Thats good


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are your boost clocks so low?


----------



## HighTemplar

Best run thus far after 30 mins of overclocking.

1582 mhz core, 8468mhz memory

7357 GPU score in 3dmark 13 Extreme in an unpatched copy of Windows 8.1

3770k is clocked @ daily driver speed which is 4.5ghz, and I'm running on my workstation RAM. 32GB of 1600mhz.

Not exactly setup for benching, but the GPU score is better than what I did on my 780 Ti Classified by a good margin.

Can't imagine what these will do on water with voltages beyond what's allowed, although you can do alot with what's provided.

When overclocking the GPU, I didn't see ANY artifacts at all even after maxing it out. Past 1582mhz it would grey screen in the middle of a bench and require a reboot. No BSOD or anything else.

It's also bouncing off of the 125% TDP @ max voltage.

Not sure if the grey screen can be fixed with higher TDP or what, but yeah never seen that before in all of the generations of GPU's I've OC'd, which goes back to the Geforce 2 MX.

This is a ZOTAC by the way, so everyone hating on them or regretting purchasing one, needs not to. All Vendors get random silicon, so it's always a lottery.

@ Stock this card did a little under 6000 GPU score @ 1290mhz or so boost clock.


----------



## SLOPOKE

It works better if you change your native rez to 1080 then DSR. That's where the big difference is or was for me.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well i could go on but i think i made my point! Aristotle was right after all: _"Ignoratio elenchi"_
> Golden Tiger don't worry you are not in the middle, i know your intentions as i know your work and your "dwelling" here at OCN and the polite way you resolve your quarries always with the best interest in mind, acknowledging when you are wrong but fighting till the end if you are right! Thank you!
> Soon my friend! We are waiting for the nvflash update as the current versions do not work! Hope all is well with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Cheers, good post and that actually is a great point about editing the fan trigger points etc. which KBT can't do, in addition to the other areas you mentioned







. Keep up the good work and everyone is waiting for the new nvflash with baited breath I'm sure







.

-Tiger


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> When overclocking the GPU, I didn't see ANY artifacts at all even after maxing it out. Past 1582mhz it would grey screen in the middle of a bench and require a reboot. No BSOD or anything else.


Same, I haven't seen any artifacting when overclocking, just hard freezes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO 1800mhz will not be difficult to achieve, now i am waiting to ear from Vince&Tin to OC their 980 under LN2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Top this:


thats great!









i wonder how vince and tin flashed the bios or if was even needed ? im not so sure if you can unlock the card's power limit by just soldering the E power board too it, i would think you need unlocked bios also ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Best run thus far after 30 mins of overclocking.
> 
> 1582 mhz core, 8468mhz memory
> 
> 7357 GPU score in 3dmark 13 Extreme in an unpatched copy of Windows 8.1
> 
> 3770k is clocked @ daily driver speed which is 4.5ghz, and I'm running on my workstation RAM. 32GB of 1600mhz.
> 
> Not exactly setup for benching, but the GPU score is better than what I did on my 780 Ti Classified by a good margin.
> 
> Can't imagine what these will do on water with voltages beyond what's allowed, although you can do alot with what's provided.
> 
> *When overclocking the GPU, I didn't see ANY artifacts at all even after maxing it out.* Past 1582mhz it would grey screen in the middle of a bench and require a reboot. No BSOD or anything else.
> 
> It's also bouncing off of the 125% TDP @ max voltage.
> 
> Not sure if the grey screen can be fixed with higher TDP or what, but yeah never seen that before in all of the generations of GPU's I've OC'd, which goes back to the Geforce 2 MX.
> 
> This is a ZOTAC by the way, so everyone hating on them or regretting purchasing one, needs not to. All Vendors get random silicon, so it's always a lottery.
> 
> @ Stock this card did a little under 6000 GPU score @ 1290mhz or so boost clock.


I found this too. Maxwell seems to be very stubborn in this regard. It just kicks out.

Very nice clocks on that! I managed around 1550 core and 1970 on the memory so far. Only one sample here at the moment though


----------



## Silent Scone

Can improve on that, CPU at 4.35. Not really doing much till the water blocks are on, but a lot of potential


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stock fan profile lol. Don't touch anything, aslong as you're not living in a sauna, it will stay around 70-75c


Untrue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cheers, good post and that actually is a great point about editing the fan trigger points etc. which KBT can't do, in addition to the other areas you mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Keep up the good work and everyone is waiting for the new nvflash with baited breath I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> -Tiger


The bios is much more and has much more than what KBT reveals unlike some people might think...








Soon we will have the new nvflash!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how vince and tin flashed the bios or if was even needed ? im not so sure if you can unlock the card's power limit by just soldering the E power board too it, i would think you need unlocked bios also ??


There is a lot to mod in a PCB no just solder the Epower to it...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## snoball

I've got an EVGA GTX 980 SC on the way. So friggin excited


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how vince and tin flashed the bios or if was even needed ? im not so sure if you can unlock the card's power limit by just soldering the E power board too it, i would think you need unlocked bios also ??


He didn't used any vBios on the 980. The 980 was hardmoded to remove all the limitations and increase voltages. Is was a very stock bone bios. The 780Ti was the same thing on this bench


----------



## DimmyK

The only game that works with DSR (that I found so far) is Watch_Dogs



5120x2880 downsampled to 2560x1440 = 19 FPS









Edit: *It works.* All credit to this guy.. Check all DSR checkboxes in NVCP and then head over to Geforce Experience. In custom settings for the games you will see bunch of selectable DSR resolutions.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> 
> 
> 52% fan speed results in 81c.
> So i assume 60-65% wont let it pass 80c.
> Thats good


That pictures right there tells you why you need a modded vBIOS badly...

add: remember 750TI from EVGA.. they did what they have done this time around too, put their fans too high and released a vBIOS update. Just curious if anyone has looked at that and extracted the BIOS update method from that to see if it works on this Gen Maxwell?


----------



## BangBangPlay

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I am debating on just putting my 780 in for a PhysX card lol. Not sure I have the heart to sell it for 200-250.


I got $250 and $225 for my two GTX 770 EVGA SCed, both with EK WB and ACX cooler though. They sold in less than 24 hours on eBay. I probably could have gotten more if I asked a little higher, but I wanted a fast sale. Some people want them for SLI, or just don't have the money to spend $550 on a new card. I bet you could get $325-$350 for it if you have the box, accessories, and if it's still under warranty. The card I sold for $250 was under warranty (1.5 years left) but the $225 card was never registered.


----------



## afokke

how long until EVGA 980 SC w/ ACX

how much would a 780 Ti sell for now


----------



## Paladin Goo

Just submitted mine
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b86xv

Not OC'd yet...but damn...stock card is gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 5120x2880 downsampled to 2560x1440 = 19 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *It works.* All credit to this guy.. Check all DSR checkboxes in NVCP and then head over to Geforce Experience. In custom settings for the games you will see bunch of selectable DSR resolutions.


Wow, nice... I see no option on my 4k monitor unfortunately (kept my card in my rig till the new ones arrive tomorrow or Thursday and will send mine back to amazon once that happens, didn't want to leave myself with no card for a couple of days







), and it doesn't work with SLI either (yet) but I have heard it should be in the near future. Anyone able to try on a 2560x1440 panel at higher than 60hz and see if the option still lets you enable it? I'm very curious if so, to compare DSR on a 1440p X-Star DP2710 PLS panel @ 115hz or so vs. a 4K native res. IPS panel @ 60hz and see which I prefer. If you used something like 2.00x or 3.00x DSR and SLI I bet it would be quite performant on an SLI setup (instead of going whole hog to 4.00x which is 70% more pixels than even a 4K monitor heh)







.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wow, nice... I see no option on my 4k monitor unfortunately (kept my card in my rig till the new ones arrive tomorrow or Thursday and will send mine back to amazon once that happens, didn't want to leave myself with no card for a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and it doesn't work with SLI either (yet) but I have heard it should be in the near future. Anyone able to try on a 2560x1440 panel at higher than 60hz and see if the option still lets you enable it? I'm very curious if so, to compare DSR on a 1440p X-Star DP2710 PLS panel @ 115hz or so vs. a 4K native res. IPS panel @ 60hz and see which I prefer. If you used something like 2.00x or 3.00x DSR and SLI I bet it would be quite performant on an SLI setup (instead of going whole hog to 4.00x which is 70% more pixels than even a 4K monitor heh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You mean you see no "DSR - Factors" option in NVCP with single card? That's odd. Didn't think monitor could affect this. Only SLI as reported by some



I tried least taxing game currently installed - NFS Hot Pursuit in 4K - it was awesome.


----------



## error-id10t

Well he has a 4K panel right? What's it going to upscale to considering 4x is the max limit at the moment, they said in the future they may add 8K option etc, so in my simple mind it's only when that happens he can use x2 at most?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well he has a 4K panel right? What's it going to upscale to considering 4x is the max limit at the moment, they said in the future they may add 8K option etc, so in my simple mind it's only when that happens he can use x2 at most?


To 5120x2880? I'm no expert, but isn't 4K is 3,840x2,160?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You mean you see no "DSR - Factors" option in NVCP with single card? That's odd. Didn't think monitor could affect this. Only SLI as reported by some
> 
> 
> 
> I tried least taxing game currently installed - NFS Hot Pursuit in 4K - it was awesome.


The option simply isn't in the list for me, no.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The option simply isn't in the list for me, no.


Yeah, since you have real 4K, you don't really need any upscaling anyway.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well he has a 4K panel right? What's it going to upscale to considering 4x is the max limit at the moment, they said in the future they may add 8K option etc, so in my simple mind it's only when that happens he can use x2 at most?


On second thought, I guess you're right, they do it with factors... Having 1.25 only option for 4K native is stupid.


----------



## SLOPOKE

I'm currently running SLI on my 980's and the DSR option is there for me. I tried going higher than 60hz refresh on my Qnix 1440 panel but alas.... no dice.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how vince and tin flashed the bios or if was even needed ? im not so sure if you can unlock the card's power limit by just soldering the E power board too it, i would think you need unlocked bios also ??


you need to short the 5M0 resistors near the power connectors. TIN posted the mod at kingpincooling. You can do it to all the previously released similar cards 680, 780, ti and bypass the power limit.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> On second thought, I guess you're right, they do it with factors... Having 1.25 only option for 4K native is stupid.


Instead of DSR, if I had a 4K panel I'd want the MFAA be implemented ASAP.. you still need AA on a 24inch 4K monitor (if we purely base this on PPI and "acceptable norms") and if MFAA actually delivers he'll see a nice improvement.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I'm currently running SLI on my 980's and the DSR option is there for me. I tried going higher than 60hz refresh on my Qnix 1440 panel but alas.... no dice.


Did u play with the timings at all? On my Asus VG23AH I had to alter the timings slightly to get it to 72 Hz.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Instead of DSR, if I had a 4K panel I'd want the MFAA be implemented ASAP.. you still need AA on a 24inch 4K monitor (if we purely base this on PPI and "acceptable norms") and if MFAA actually delivers he'll see a nice improvement.










Can't wait for MFAA support to be enabled... the DSR on 4k is more of a curiosity than anything else, honestly.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Did u play with the timings at all? On my Asus VG23AH I had to alter the timings slightly to get it to 72 Hz.


Actually that's one thing I haven't tried. I played a couple quick games of BF4 with it but I'd rather run without it honestly.


----------



## Zurv

DSR at 4k seems to be wanting a lot. I do have 4k and need 4 titans to power games.. some times i can't even turn on AA and at most 2x.
when i get waterblocks for these 4 980s hopefully it is a little better. But there would need to be a lot of extra power to render at higher than 4k.
That said, it looks pretty amazing with about DSR


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for MFAA support to be enabled... the DSR on 4k is more of a curiosity than anything else, honestly.


lol very true. I'd love to have your monitor, looked at it for a while but then realised I just don't have the horse-power to run games @ that resolution!


----------



## Difunto

i like this dsr! simple down-sampling!

for now i can run the first 2
for the other one i get really low fps like 10 and the last one doesn't even run the pc just freezes lol


----------



## adamski07

Single card. 1493 boost.


----------



## Kronvict

DSR has been confirmed to not work in SLI currently.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> DSR has been confirmed to not work in SLI currently.


I'm ran DSR in SLI but I didn't use the beta driver for the 980's/970's.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Driver 344.11 to be exact


----------



## adamski07

Same for 344.16(BETA). DSR isnt showing up. (SLI)

Boosting at 1542Mhz 71C max.


closed PX forgot the numbers I used.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> DSR has been confirmed to not work in SLI currently.


What? Nvidia make a feature they advertise work with their own proprietary SLI technology? Nah.

Seriously though, if the amount of time they took to fix Shadowplay for SLi is any consolation, you'll be waiting about a year.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Did u play with the timings at all? On my Asus VG23AH I had to alter the timings slightly to get it to 72 Hz.


I figured it out now. Running DSR on Qnix 1440 panel @ 96hz refresh rate now.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I figured it out now. Running DSR on Qnix 1440 panel @ 96hz refresh rate now.


QX2710, right? My QX2700 (the LG IPS) can go to a whopping 64 hz, no higher no matter what I do.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Finally got may card today and got it installed. Man this thing is night and day compared to my 670. Doubling my fps in games like BF4 and modded skyrim. Has anyone else with the SC noticed it boosting itself insanely high? I saw 1490-1503 Mhz a few times during some of my benching.







*Benchmarks*

*670 FTW stock clocks*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Heaven 1080p


Valley 1080p


Catzilla 720p


3dMark Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2776021




*980 SC stock clocks*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Heaven 1080p


Valley 1080p


Catzilla 720p


3dMark Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812994


3dMark Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2813023


----------



## Vileartist

I will be seriously upset if I can't get 2x 980 classys with the 3-display port design. I want to do benching and overclocking as well as g-sync surround gaming. I have a build with M7F so I can only do 2-way SLI. I will be a might bit mad if I have to buy either a new board for 3-way SLI or be stuck with reference models just to get my g-sync.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> QX2710, right? My QX2700 (the LG IPS) can go to a whopping 64 hz, no higher no matter what I do.


Have you tried making a custom res in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Finally got may card today and got it installed. Man this thing is night and day compared to my 670. Doubling my fps in games like BF4 and modded skyrim. Has anyone else with the SC noticed it boosting itself insanely high? I saw 1490-1503 Mhz a few times during some of my benching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benchmarks*
> 
> *670 FTW stock clocks*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 1080p
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p
> 
> Yes I've noticed the high boost clocks too. Its a little unnerving at first since its on air, thought I was going to burn it up hahaha. They get higher, Had mine almost hit 1600mhz once. The rest of the time its mid 1500 ish.
> Catzilla 720p
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2776021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *980 SC stock clocks*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 1080p
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p
> 
> 
> Catzilla 720p
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812994
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2813023


----------



## krel

Could use a little advice, maybe I'm doing something obviously wrong here. currently I have my voltage set at +25mV, power at 125%, offset at +160, the gpu clock is at 1514, temp at 70C. If I make the offset much higher, even only as much as another +5, the driver crashes. Turning the voltage up all the way doesn't seem to make any difference. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NoDoz

Dumb question. How do I remove the display port plugs?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Dumb question. How do I remove the display port plugs?


Just pull them out. I wondered at first too, they were kinda tight. made me worry about breaking something.


----------



## virtguy

I got my EVGA GTX 980 SC today. It's replacing a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290. I don't do much in the way of benchmarks, and I only really play one game (FFXIV) but if anyone is interested how it performs in Final Fantasy XIV compared to the 290, here's the benchmark comparison. While I benchmark at 1920x1080 to make online comparisons easier, I game at 3440x1440. At that resolution, the game is noticeably smoother on the 980.

*R9 290*


*GTX 980*


*Precision X overclock settings*

*
Requisite pic of the card*


*Next to the 290*


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I just started playing around with overclocks. What is the safest amount of voltage we can through at these in precision X?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So I just started playing around with overclocks. What is the safest amount of voltage we can through at these in precision X?


Bless you.









As much as it allows


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as it allows


HAHA I knew it was Nvidia greelighted but didn't know if people were hitting temp thresholds or not. Will play some more with it on air I guess for the time being. Anyone heard any news on any blocks other than the EK ones?


----------



## Besty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> HAHA I knew it was Nvidia greelighted but didn't know if people were hitting temp thresholds or not. Will play some more with it on air I guess for the time being. Anyone heard any news on any blocks other than the EK ones?


Hitting around 60C with max volts while running Heaven.

Card will grey screen driver crash rather than hard-lock or artifact like the 7970/280X.

My GPU clocks in heaven on the 980 were around 1560MHZ, my vRAM clocks hit a wall around 1850MHZ. Max volts via Precision appear to be around 1.23v.

Card has around 20C to play with on Air before it will throttle although I don't know if more volts is the answer.


----------



## Rcmorr09

What kind of overclocks are you guys getting without upping the voltage?


----------



## seithan

If reference Evga SC design is so good at oc, what's the point of going with a non reference pcb? Noise?


----------



## bobsaget

Noise and thermals IMO

I went with the reference 980 since my case is small and has restricted airflow.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I figured it out now. Running DSR on Qnix 1440 panel @ 96hz refresh rate now.


Sweet man. I have a Catleap monitor on its way and I plan to run it @ 96hz too. What kind of general FPS are you getting at 1440p?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> HAHA I knew it was Nvidia greelighted but didn't know if people were hitting temp thresholds or not. Will play some more with it on air I guess for the time being. Anyone heard any news on any blocks other than the EK ones?


http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980
but they aren't out yet (but neither are the EK till the 29th)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> What kind of overclocks are you guys getting without upping the voltage?


1554. I'm hitting the TDP wall in 3d mark. It will go higher, but goes above 125% quickly. I suspect running cooler will help lower the TDP. Other than that we need a custom BIOS.

I would like to UNDERvolt to get round it, but AB won't let me.


----------



## MunneY

Did anyone see this? http://hwbot.org/submission/2635299_smoke_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_18900_marks


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Did anyone see this? http://hwbot.org/submission/2635299_smoke_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_18900_marks


omg looks like a franken GPU with all the wires everywhere lol I'm probably going to be getting a 980 soon, waiting for the classy to come out next month. What program are most of you using to overclock your cards?


----------



## NoDoz

Few pics of the new 980s. Mobo and cpu are pretty new too.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Few pics of the new 980s. Mobo and cpu are pretty new too.
> 
> ]


i'm jelly.. my computer looks like a rats nest







are you going to watercool the GPUs in future?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i'm jelly.. my computer looks like a rats nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to watercool the GPUs in future?


Not sure yet.


----------



## Nizzen

Any updates about Skyn3t bios?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sweet man. I have a Catleap monitor on its way and I plan to run it @ 96hz too. What kind of general FPS are you getting at 1440p?


With the 980's in SLI I'm getting pretty much the same as my modded bios/volted 780s. There's really not much difference except for bench scores.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Any updates about Skyn3t bios?


Hollers in "Scooby doo" voice:

"New nv flash tool, where are youuuuuuu?!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> With the 980's in SLI I'm getting pretty much the same as my modded bios/volted 780s. There's really not much difference except for bench scores.


Are your 980's OC'd? That's surprising, given... http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041117131&postcount=1 . A 980 stock should be outrunning a high-OC 780 non-Ti, let alone once you OC 'em, SLI or not. (Maxwell 2.0 seems to scale better in SLI to boot vs. single card, compared to Kepler, as well).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Any updates about Skyn3t bios?


Up and ready, only waiting for the Nvflash update, without it there is no joy...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Hollers in "Scooby doo" voice:
> 
> "New flash tool, where are youuuuuuu?!"


A little bird last night whispered to us that its almost here...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A little bird last night whispered to us that its almost here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*


You got PM...


----------



## Difunto

Where is my pm lol


----------



## thuNXa

hm Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 already at 550€ same as EVGA SC's here..

I dont know


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Where is my pm lol


Me too.







Lol


----------



## dureiken

Hi there,

here is my GTX980 : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uuyq

and some pics :



waiting for EK waterblock to go with my 290x crossfire











And some questions because I didn't have a GK110, about overclocking :

what is the max voltage under fan 100% or next WB ?
I putted under Precision X Power Target 125/91°C and I tried +250Mhz to GPU and +400Mhz to Memclock, is it the good way ?
do you have some advice to have the maximum power from GTX980 ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Wihglah

Just ordered my EK waterblock


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Up and ready, only waiting for the Nvflash update, without it there is no joy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Need another guinea pig??


----------



## Weber

Only one I've found so far.


----------



## Marin007

NoDoz that's a gorgeous rig. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm definitely getting the Asus 980 Strix. It looks to have the best cooler as well as the best PCB out of them all so far.


----------



## dean_8486

Im just waiting for something to hit with unlocked voltage and a pcb that accepts an EK waterblock. My 680 is starting to show its age at 1440p. Or just go 970SLI...


----------



## skyn3t

I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204























so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.









Deceptcon's are welcome too.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.










Patiently waiting.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.


Awesome, don't forget us 980 Strix owners!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Awesome, don't forget us 980 Strix owners!


When you going to get one? I'm not forgetting no one don't worry.


----------



## SLOPOKE




----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> When you going to get one? I'm not forgetting no one don't worry.


Earliest would be 1st October but I can't make any promises. But definitely by mid October or something like that.


----------



## Mitchell7

Got my EVGA GTX 980 today


----------



## Descadent

just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift

*290x Vapor-X:*

av_fps=81.295753
max_fps=104.661148
min_fps=56.325970

*780ti Classy:*

av_fps=101.338745
max_fps=122.318390
min_fps=81.681709

*980 SC ref:*

av_fps=105.562683
max_fps=127.323029
min_fps=86.485298


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.


Meaning 970s as well? Any? I got gigabyte G1s.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Do you have to use the pixel patcher with the 900 series cards when using an overclocked IPS monitor? I know the 780 ti was exempt because it's pixel clock was set high enough for 1440p. I don't have the monitor yet so I haven't tried to play at 1440p.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.


You are a 

That is awesome.


----------



## Bluemustang

Ah no voltage increase support yet. I'll wait


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Meaning 970s as well? Any? I got gigabyte G1s.


Every 900's series.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You are a
> 
> That is awesome.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.


nice work sky! and many thanks!


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


what kind of monitor do you have?

**edit** nevermind, saw you have a swift in your build log. How'd you pick on up already?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Do you have to use the pixel patcher with the 900 series cards when using an overclocked IPS monitor? I know the 780 ti was exempt because it's pixel clock was set high enough for 1440p. I don't have the monitor yet so I haven't tried to play at 1440p.


With miy Qnix 2710 there was no need for the pixel patcher. Not sure about the others though.


----------



## traxtech

Finally got confirmation of my EVGA SC 980's. Estimated delivery to Australia is the 10th of October and should ship soon.

Sucks i have to wait but the savings compared to buying here were too much to pass up!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got some news for 900's owners we got NVflash working on GM204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so like I always said thank you for who helped me "I mean US" on this now vBios going to Role out Autobot's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptcon's are welcome too.


been waiting!

Start a new Step-Up. *Days Left 5*

Step-Up Request Received
We have received your request to Step-Up to the new 04G-P4-2981-KR. However, if there is a high demand for this product, it may take several weeks for your request to be processed. You will be notified via email when your Step-Up request will be ready for further processing. You may check your status in queue from the My Products section at any time.










it would have not been fun to step up just for a ROI since the 780s are now ~$350 and looking at big maxwell later.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> With miy Qnix 2710 there was no need for the pixel patcher. Not sure about the others though.


Cool man, that likely means no for most of them. But it might depend on the OC of the monitor. I only plan to OC to 96 Hz because I don't think a single 980 would do 120 FPS at 1440p, but it likely depends on the game. I plan to add a second card with a WB in the near future though.

I am in the finals of my fantasy baseball league and could win $1100 if I take first this week. Second place takes $500 so I am about to come into some money if I win or loose. eBay sure takes its time to make the funds available after a sale. I'm still waiting on the money from selling my 770s to become available. Not to mention I have to wait until 980s come back in stock at most retailers.


----------



## gerardfraser

Great news on the Bios,can not wait to try it out.


----------



## Zurv

ugh... waterblocks! i have 4 980s just sitting here...

lack of patience < removing a loop to temp put in video cards









(the weekend will be the real test!)


----------



## Darkpriest667

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=a57da


----------



## afokke

I wonder if there will be a 980 Ti soon enough or if EVGA's 980 Superclocked ACX will be available as part of their step up program. right now I can upgrade to the 980 ACX but not 980 SC ACX.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I wonder if there will be a 980 Ti soon enough or if EVGA's 980 Superclocked ACX will be available as part of their step up program. right now I can upgrade to the 980 ACX but not 980 SC ACX.


they only offer "reference" cards ie clock speeds. originally it was with the reference cooler.

i was a bit disappointed they changed the cooler from the blower to the ACX myself, just a personal preference.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> what kind of monitor do you have?
> 
> **edit** nevermind, saw you have a swift in your build log. How'd you pick on up already?


Got it week of release


----------



## lifeskills

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=87e8

running stock for a little bit to get a feel for it


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=87e8
> 
> running stock for a little bit to get a feel for it


You got the SC from newegg too didn't ya?  I did too because everywhere else was charging me an arm for tax!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ah no voltage increase support yet. I'll wait


Why wait, if it's working then you can at least raise the TDP limit and get the most of your card(s) for now. If you can raise volts later then it's a bonus added.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why wait, if it's working then you can at least raise the TDP limit and get the most of your card(s) for now. If you can raise volts later then it's a bonus added.


I have my card max OCd and set to the max it allows in afterburner (112%) and the max it goes to is about 70% power usage according to AB.

Question is, is that extra 12% calculated into that 70% or is it 70% out of 112%?


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> they only offer "reference" cards ie clock speeds. originally it was with the reference cooler.
> 
> i was a bit disappointed they changed the cooler from the blower to the ACX myself, just a personal preference.


do u mean for the step-up program?


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You got the SC from newegg too didn't ya?  I did too because everywhere else was charging me an arm for tax!


I picked mine up at Frys, no sales tax in Oregon! but there was a $20 mark up lol. I couldn't price match because all the online retailers were sold out


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I have my card max OCd and set to the max it allows in afterburner (112%) and the max it goes to is about 70% power usage according to AB.
> 
> Question is, is that extra 12% calculated into that 70% or is it 70% out of 112%?


I can't find for sure your TDP but it seems to be 165W? Throw in that 12% and it raises to 185W. You're using 70% which means your use is 130W.


----------



## OccamRazor

*MSI / ASUS / GIGABYTE GTX980 OWNERS*

Please PM me!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Jaren1

How many here are waiting for Step Up 980s?

I requested step up moments after they 980 was made available. Im actually happy Im getting a reference as opposed to the acx they changed it to.

I dont have a back up GPU for when I have to send mine back. Might see what Best Buys return policy is on graphics cards and pick one up to hold me over


----------



## Woklbokl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *MSI / ASUS / GIGABYTE GTX980 OWNERS*
> 
> Please PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nothing for EVGA yet?


----------



## Humafold

I went for Gigabyte. As a quick test I ran two benchmarks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7x2m9

+150 Core = 1277ghz core / 1366ghz boost

I haven't touched the memory yet, nor the power limit. Still ste at 100%. Boost has registered over 1400ghz while gaming already. Heat isn't a problem. Even during benching the top end temp was 67C.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> do u mean for the step-up program?


yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> How many here are waiting for Step Up 980s?
> 
> I requested step up moments after they 980 was made available. Im actually happy Im getting a reference as opposed to the acx they changed it to.
> 
> I dont have a back up GPU for when I have to send mine back. Might see what Best Buys return policy is on graphics cards and pick one up to hold me over


14 days with receipt, pretty easy. i returned a 770 and decided to drive to detroit and get a 780 from microcenter.

edit:

btw,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I have my card max OCd and set to the max it allows in afterburner (112%) and the max it goes to is about 70% power usage according to AB.
> 
> Question is, is that extra 12% calculated into that 70% or is it 70% out of 112%?


You have to do the calculus based on the 100% TDP:

Your card's TDP at 100% TDP is 170W

then, 112% is : 170 x 12% = 190.4W

then, 70% of 190.4W (When slider its at max=112%) is: 190.4W x 70% = 133.28W

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ep45-ds3l

May pick up evga gtx 980 SC in 3 way SLI, when they actual get back in stock at my local MC that is. Will the cards throttle under load being so close to each other at stock clocks or with a mild overclock? They will be in a 900D with ambients around 68F.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

On question does DSR works fine in a SLI configuration ?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> On question does DSR works fine in a SLI configuration ?


It seems to be hit or miss for some. It is working for me currently, I'm using the 344.11 driver at the moment but not sure if it is on the 344.16 driver.


----------



## traxtech

GeDoSaTo is still better than DSR in most cases(Non Direct X 11 games), and you can go way higher than 4k.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Ok sounds for me like normal release issues and problems shout be solved with new drivers right ?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> On question does DSR works fine in a SLI configuration ?


Does not work for me in SLI. nVidia even chimed in.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Does not work for me in SLI. nVidia even chimed in.


ugh..


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> ugh..


Though they haven't mentioned it, i'm hoping the it will be implemented in the next driver release.


----------



## Difunto

it works fine for me and am in sli 980s with a lg 3440x1440p


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> it works fine for me and am in sli 980s with a lg 3440x1440p


Which driver are you using?


----------



## MURDoctrine

So does anyone that owns a 980 play Guild Wars 2. I'm having some strange issues with it. My cursor will disappear after about 10 seconds of being in the game and then it will crash if I pull up the map. Other games seem to run fine. I'm currently reinstalling it to rule out any issues with the installation I had and I'm about to revert to the 344.11 drivers. I think the 344.16 drivers are the cause but I won't know for sure until it finishes downloading.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So does anyone that owns a 980 play Guild Wars 2. I'm having some strange issues with it. My cursor will disappear after about 10 seconds of being in the game and then it will crash if I pull up the map. Other games seem to run fine. I'm currently reinstalling it to rule out any issues with the installation I had and I'm about to revert to the 344.11 drivers. I think the 344.16 drivers are the cause but I won't know for sure until it finishes downloading.


I will try this later...


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I worked out a decent overclock for my card. I can't really get over +130 MHz on the core without artifacts so i bumped it back down to +120 MHz and +500MHz on the memory. This seems stable with only +25mV so I'm happy. Max boost with this was 1537 MHz and memory is sitting at 8010MHz. Can't wait to get this thing under water with a modded bios and see how much more I can squeeze out.









Stock



OC


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

980 custom bios release??


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So does anyone that owns a 980 play Guild Wars 2. I'm having some strange issues with it. My cursor will disappear after about 10 seconds of being in the game and then it will crash if I pull up the map. Other games seem to run fine. I'm currently reinstalling it to rule out any issues with the installation I had and I'm about to revert to the 344.11 drivers. I think the 344.16 drivers are the cause but I won't know for sure until it finishes downloading.


GTX 980 here, 344.16 drivers, no issues with Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Helpful tip for anyone looking to achieve 100% stability overclocking these cards. After running through a variety of benchmarks, I've found that 3DMARK Vantage (extreme setting) and Titanfall have been the best two stability tests so far. Overclocks that passed Heaven, Valley, and 3DMARK13 weren't 100% stable in 3DMARK Vantage and Titanfall. Vantage would cause an error and kick it back to desktop and Titanfall would cause a grey screen. This applies to core and memory overclocks.

I have 3 EVGA vanilla 980's and so far have only overclocked one of them but I managed 1492/7800MHz at default voltage with only the power limit increased and a slightly more aggressive fan curve to keep the temps at 70-74c under load. This card was able to complete 3DMARK13, Heaven and Valley at 1523/8000MHz at default voltage but won't pass Vantage and Titanfall at those clocks.

Hopefully I'll get to test the other two cards today and tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Scone

I find Firestrike is pretty easy on stability in truth.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I find Firestrike is pretty easy on stability in truth.


Agreed, but I know a lot of people don't care what's 100% stable, only what they can bench one time for bragging rights. I just thought I would post two good stability tests for anyone looking for 100% stability.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Agreed, but I know a lot of people don't care what's 100% stable, only what they can bench one time for bragging rights. I just thought I would post two good stability tests for anyone looking for 100% stability.


Please do it.. then this would be my first time with overclocking.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Which driver are you using?


I am on the latest one the .16


----------



## HiTechPixel

*New world record!* I can't wait to get my Asus GTX 980 Strix. Hoping for a 1600MHz overclock on air if I get a good sample!

*Source: http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/asus-geforce-gtx-980-strix-rekord-wydajnosc-3dmark-fire-strike.html*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Agreed, but I know a lot of people don't care what's 100% stable, only what they can bench one time for bragging rights. I just thought I would post two good stability tests for anyone looking for 100% stability.


Have you tried Tombraider and Farcry 3?








No? Try it then!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Awesome score. I'm sure Vince won't be too worried, he'll have a few saved back lol


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried Tombraider and Farcry 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No? Try it then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I would try metro 2033 redux for two hours...

It is very gpu dependant, so it is a good test to fire the card up!!!


----------



## ximatekorange

Got mine sold for four way gtx titans and well no regrets just as fast overclocked as four way GTX titans overclock and the the titans were bios modded to 1.212 volts and used way over 1.5 kw to do the same thing. Three way GTX 980's uses around 800 watts full system load!!! well the bench mark scores speak for them selves can't wait to get these water cooled one day to go and EK release there water blocks, http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx.html! In terms of ASIC quality two cards are 71.5% and the other is 81% so assume these are good over clockers?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok I ended up getting a Asus reference due to the store stuffing me around when I went to pickup my Gigabyte Gaming G1.
Turned up there oh no we sold the last 2, but I order one the other day. Sorry I can back order it for you.

I saw the had the Strix listed "in Stock", so I asked about that, "sorry stock isn't due to next week", "but its listed as in stock"
"Thats a mistake"

Yet it still listed as in stock 2 hours later.

So does anyone have a good custom fan profile for the stock cooler.
I've got a pretty aggressive and loud one at the moment, but the card doesn't go over 66c


----------



## Marin007

Great stuff everyone! Does anyone have or know of any software to check power usage? I am hesitant to overclock on my current PSU. Anything besides that uber detailed site that just predicts what your usage is I mean.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Great stuff everyone! Does anyone have or know of any software to check power usage? I am hesitant to overclock on my current PSU. Anything besides that uber detailed site that just predicts what your usage is I mean.


I don't have a 980, but GPUz usually reports power usage. Just open the graph and set to "show max" by clicking the value displayed a couple times. Then run a benchmark or 2.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ximatekorange

in response to, Great stuff everyone! Does anyone have or know of any software to check power usage? I am hesitant to overclock on my current PSU. Anything besides that uber detailed site that just predicts what your usage is I mean.

only digital psu's show consumption/usage you need something like this, (I have the ax1500i which uses software based monitoring its very accurate to the point that its scary!) and gpuz will report usage for each card but not overall system usage that were one of these comes in handy!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Got mine sold for four way gtx titans and well no regrets just as fast overclocked as four way GTX titans overclock and the the titans were bios modded to 1.212 volts and used way over 1.5 kw to do the same thing. Three way GTX 980's uses around 800 watts full system load!!! well the bench mark scores speak for them selves can't wait to get these water cooled one day to go and EK release there water blocks, http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx.html! In terms of ASIC quality two cards are 71.5% and the other is 81% so assume these are good over clockers?


How are those temps on 3 way SLI?


----------



## ForTheHorde

MSI GTX 980 just appeared on Amazon UK for £299.99


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForTheHorde*
> 
> MSI GTX 980 just appeared on Amazon UK for £299.99


Is it only me or is that a somehow very low price?


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Is it only me or is that a somehow very low price?


Yes, £73 cheaper than the 970 version


----------



## rossb

Just received my Gigabyte reference 980 today. I ran a quick test of Heaven at 1419 Mhz and it ran perfectly. Dialled it up to 1482, again not a single artifact. Then tried 1529, and still no problems. Thinking this is too good to be true, I played a few hours of BF4 at 1529, waiting for it to crash. It never did. Not even the slightest artifact. I was getting frame rates just a notch below my SLI 780s, but much smoother. In a few weeks I will have this card under water and will see how far I can push it.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForTheHorde*
> 
> MSI GTX 980 just appeared on Amazon UK for £299.99


So what happens when they figure out they got the title wrong and it should read 970?

If I order one, do I actually get a 980?


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> So what happens when they figure out they got the title wrong and it should read 970?
> 
> If I order one, do I actually get a 980?


As far as i know the law is the same as if you buy from a regular store, you pay for whats on the ticket and whats advertised


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForTheHorde*
> 
> As far as i know the law is the same as if you buy from a regular store, you pay for whats on the ticket and whats advertised


Is that a reference board? (I already ordered my EK WB)


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone tried a new bios with a higher power limit, if so, are you experiencing better benchmark scores/framerates/overclocks?


----------



## ximatekorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> only digital psu's show consumption/usage you need something like this, (I have the ax1500i which uses software based monitoring its very accurate to the point that its scary!)


----------



## ximatekorange

How are those temps on 3 way SLI?

full load when overclocked 85c/77c/66c max fan speed plan to go on watercooling asap as soon as blocks are released!


----------



## Menthol

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fh6ep


----------



## Menthol




----------



## schoolofmonkey

One more thing

Stupid question this, I have a Seasonic 1200w modular power supply, now each of the GPU power cable come with 2 8 pin connecters on a single cable.
Now that Maxwell uses less power would it be safe to use 1 cable instead of 2 cables.
Seriously ALL the gpu power cables came with double heads, there isn't a single head cable in the kit.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...PCI-Ecablerecommendation_zpsb41a020e.jpg.html


----------



## makn

I´ve just ordered the Zotac GTX 980 AMP! EXTREME EDITION. Card is a beast. Anyone more who ordered it?

One thing i dont like is the "ZOTAC" text on the backplate; its written so the cpu can read it


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> benches[/QUOTE]
> 
> nice scores [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif and nice 5960x!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Here is my GPU-Z validation for my 980 and a 

So far I am pretty happy over my 290X, pretty much due to the DSR which is pretty nice.


----------



## DFroN

Do I take my chances and order that MSI 980 for £299.99? It's obviously a mistake, will they honour it? I'm not even in the market for a GPU but at £299.99...

Does anyboyd know its it a reference PCB? Me needs ma waterblocks aswell


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Got mine sold for four way gtx titans and well no regrets just as fast overclocked as four way GTX titans overclock and the the titans were bios modded to 1.212 volts and used way over 1.5 kw to do the same thing. Three way GTX 980's uses around 800 watts full system load!!! well the bench mark scores speak for them selves can't wait to get these water cooled one day to go and EK release there water blocks, http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx.html! In terms of ASIC quality two cards are 71.5% and the other is 81% so assume these are good over clockers?


i'm looking to switch from 4 titans to 4 980s.. yeah the power when all titans kicked in was crazy. I have 2 x 1200w PS in my system.

I'm worried that these new cards in a 2 months will stomp the 980s.. that said.. the titans were almost the same as the 780 for gaming... but a hella lot more. I don't feel like buying $1000 cards anymore


----------



## mraltair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take my chances and order that MSI 980 for £299.99? It's obviously a mistake, will they honour it? I'm not even in the market for a GPU but at £299.99...
> 
> Does anyboyd know its it a reference PCB? Me needs ma waterblocks aswell


I'd assume you'll get an email saying they made a mistake/no longer selling that item and give you a few options, none of which will result in you getting the card for a decent price.

You'd be entitled to a refund though so, I guess it couldn't hurt. DISCLAIMER: It may in fact hurt. A lot.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> I´ve just ordered the Zotac GTX 980 AMP! EXTREME EDITION. Card is a beast. Anyone more who ordered it?
> 
> One thing i dont like is the "ZOTAC" text on the backplate; its written so the cpu can read it


Do you know how many phases this card has?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mraltair*
> 
> I'd assume you'll get an email saying they made a mistake/no longer selling that item and give you a few options, none of which will result in you getting the card for a decent price.
> 
> You'd be entitled to a refund though so, I guess it couldn't hurt. DISCLAIMER: It may in fact hurt. A lot.










I fear you may be true. Didn't stop me from ordering it though







I got my 780 from a local shop on launch day for £50 under RRP because it was advertised at the wrong price.


----------



## TheRaven

I just put in my EVGA GTX 980 SC last night. Just swapping out my 7970 for the 980 shot up my 3DMark Firestrike score 3500 Points to over 10,400. My Graphics score doubled as well. Haven't tried doing any overclocking or tweaking yet.

Very nice card to upgrade from 2 generations ago. I'm quite happy with that score considering my rig is now 6 years old and chugging along with an i7 920 @ 3.8.

And of course the least sexy pic you will ever see for proof.................

IMG_20140924_144215.jpg 1474k .jpg file


----------



## Mariuszz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take my chances and order that MSI 980 for £299.99? It's obviously a mistake, will they honour it? I'm not even in the market for a GPU but at £299.99...
> 
> Does anyboyd know its it a reference PCB? Me needs ma waterblocks aswell


I'm tempted to order it, or two of the reference ones for £320, each for sli goodness









Worst that can happen they cancel...


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariuszz*
> 
> I'm tempted to order it, or two of the reference ones for £320, each for sli goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst that can happen they cancel...


I've just ordered one. I _think_ that Amazon don't charge you until its ready to ship but don't hold me to that. If it actually comes I'm gonna be gutted that I didn't order 2


----------



## Mariuszz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I've just ordered one. I _think_ that Amazon don't charge you until its ready to ship but don't hold me to that. If it actually comes I'm gonna be gutted that I didn't order 2


I've ordered two


----------



## makn

No idea


----------



## jtw473

Ek blocks are up for order at frozen cpu.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g57/c613/s2313/list/p1/EK_Products-EK_Blocks_-_VGA_nVidia-EK_GTX_980-Page1.html


----------



## Mariuszz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I've just ordered one. I _think_ that Amazon don't charge you until its ready to ship but don't hold me to that. If it actually comes I'm gonna be gutted that I didn't order 2


Yes that's correct, Amazon don't charge until the item is ready to ship


----------



## hurleyef

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4150481?



Edit: One hell of an upgrade from my sli 560s
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4133119?


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4150481?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: One hell of an upgrade from my sli 560s
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4133119?


What was your out of box boost? Mine is a measly 1240mhz


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Ek blocks are up for order at frozen cpu.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g57/c613/s2313/list/p1/EK_Products-EK_Blocks_-_VGA_nVidia-EK_GTX_980-Page1.html


i ordered 6!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i ordered 6!


Ordered just one - direct from EK

New driver: 344.16


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> What was your out of box boost? Mine is a measly 1240mhz


1266
Here's a quick stock run:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4155790?


----------



## hurleyef

Any thoughts on using one of my old GTX 560s as a physx card? I've heard that if the power disparity between the two cards is too great then you'll actually get worse performance. I almost want to buy borderlands 2 just to test it out....


----------



## snoball

Just got my 980 in, holy crap I forgot how loud reference coolers are.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5fsvy

Desktop Idle


With Heaven Running


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Just got my 980 in, holy crap I forgot how loud reference coolers are.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5fsvy
> 
> Desktop Idle
> 
> 
> With Heaven Running


HAHAHA I was thinking the same thing after I tossed my 2 980's in. You gotta love the silence of water with silent fans.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Really? I was thinking how silent my gtx 980s were







Seemed to be a lot quieter than my 780s with custom fan curve


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I can. Additionally I have something that may help... google for "station drivers nvflash 5.190" and grab it (it is a Windows version, but "simplified for Chinese oem"). It can detect and (if you have no vga driver installed otherwise it crashes your system, it actually instructs you to boot with no vga driver... I used a secondary windows install for that but I would hazard safe mode would do the same trick for you) save your BIOS cleanly. Unfortunately it provides this when you try to flash:
> 
> 
> 
> The best I have found about the error through google is that it is a UEFI certification protection and you normally would use:
> nvflash --protectoff, or a DOS based nvflash
> to get around it. However this version does not support the command.
> 
> The full vendor string is:
> VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_09743842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> 
> For my GTX 970 at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: In fact I will attach the nvflash version I am trying this with. It can detect the card but as I said due to UEFI error, not actually flash it.
> 
> nvflash5.190-win-simplified.zip 724k .zip file


So, an update on this for people, long story short is I am fairly sure we need a newer nvflash due to these errors as while the hash can be fixed, the digital certificate isn't something I know how to do offhand. I believe skyn3t and Occam are working on that front, but I figure I'll drop a little technical info from work I fiddled with today on my own as well.

As you can see in my quoted post there are two errors, when booting into Windows with VGA driver disabled, that arise when attempting to flash a modified BIOS with the nvflash there. There is a cert error related to the UEFI bootstrap code, and a "HASH MISMATCH". Either one causes nvflash to abort the procedure.

The hash mismatch can be fixed via this post's methodology by making your Checksum 32 match the original BIOS file's (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?180607-Tutorial-How-to-fix-a-bios-checksum), but I have as yet not found a way to fix the CERT error, which does appear to be an nvflash issue







without having the --protectoff command available in this version.

Here's an example of what happens when you mod the BIOS using KBT:

Code:



Code:


stock crc-32: 165FEEB2
stock checksum32: 011D9480
stock checksum decimal: 18715776

mod crc-32: CD1F7512
mod checksum32: 011D9680
modded checksum decimal: 18716288

The resulting difference when converted to decimal from hex is +512 dec. stock to mod. This can be fixed with the whole calculation and manual hex edit method in the old XS guide linked above resulting in a matching checksum 32 (in my case I had to find a similar error text and calculate out the difference to edit in):



(Screenshot of MSI GTX 970 Gaming BIOS)

After modification, I ended up with this by editing the power cord disconnected error text (which, being plain ASCII text, is safe to edit):



Matching check32 after power tables altered. Unfortunately, I am stymied from here as to how to make nvflash put the BIOS into the cards due to the digital signature issue







. Useful right now, probably not much to most here, but maybe in a few years on another release someone will see this post and get some ideas similarly to how I did from that 2008 XS post. Back to playing some games and thinking for a few







!


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu

Oops


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried Tombraider and Farcry 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No? Try it then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Good call, Far Cry 3 showed my memory OC was unstable. Had to drop it down from 7800 to 7700 to get stability.


----------



## Marin007

Guys, I'm getting the blue screen of death after about 20-30mins of Crysis3 maxed out. Computer restarts and says hardware problem etc etc. Just looking up at the posted power usage of 271W on a single 980, is it possible I've bottlenecked with my PSU? Please help. Don't want to break anything. Not overclocked, 2x evga 980 SC. Thanks!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Guys, I'm getting the blue screen of death after about 20-30mins of Crysis3 maxed out. Computer restarts and says hardware problem etc etc. Just looking up at the posted power usage of 271W on a single 980, is it possible I've bottlenecked with my PSU? Please help. Don't want to break anything. Not overclocked, 2x evga 980 SC. Thanks!


It could be possible (with the AX750?) but I think you should be fine with stock clocks. I was overclocking 2x780ti with a hx850 which can use 100w per card at full load. Have you tried running a valley bench or something? If it doesn't have enough power, it shouldn't take that long to fail. It could be heat. Are you running anything like precision to monitor temps? Since it takes 20 minutes, I would be leaning towards heat.

Are they overclocked? CPU overclocked?

His pics are the entire system's power usage.


----------



## Skizzorz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So does anyone that owns a 980 play Guild Wars 2. I'm having some strange issues with it. My cursor will disappear after about 10 seconds of being in the game and then it will crash if I pull up the map. Other games seem to run fine. I'm currently reinstalling it to rule out any issues with the installation I had and I'm about to revert to the 344.11 drivers. I think the 344.16 drivers are the cause but I won't know for sure until it finishes downloading.


Are you running evga precision ? This was causing the exact same thing to happen to me in diablo 3.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> It could be possible (with the AX750?). Have you tried running a valley bench or something? If it doesn't have enough power, it shouldn't take that long to fail. It could be heat. Are you running anything like precision to monitor temps? Since it takes 20 minutes, I would be leaning towards heat.


Yes it's the AX750 which is coming up to 3 years old. Ive benched with Valley, Firestrike Extreme and Heaven, never crashed from that. From those benchmarks I haven't seen more than 71C.


----------



## Marin007

Just ran Valley maxed out for 15 mins straight and didn't see more than 67C.


----------



## bfedorov11

Is your cpu overclocked? Prime stable? Try to uninstall nvidia drivers. Do a proper uninstall with drive sweeper or the like.

Take one card out and go back into what ever was crashing you. Swap cards and repeat.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu
> 
> Oops


Nice results and nice CPU you have there my friend


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is your cpu overclocked? Prime stable? Try to uninstall nvidia drivers. Do a proper uninstall with drive sweeper or the like.
> 
> Take one card out and go back into what ever was crashing you. Swap cards and repeat.


Stable overclock at 4.3
I did forget to remove old drivers now that I think of it. Thought I saw the latest driver say it was removing old drivers?


----------



## bfedorov11

Its probably the same process as you uninstalling them and then reinstalling them without rebooting. Booting into safe mode and running something like drive sweeper is the best way to upgrade drivers. Just make sure you don't remove something else like chipset drivers.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizzorz13*
> 
> Are you running evga precision ? This was causing the exact same thing to happen to me in diablo 3.


Yeah it seems it was the newer version of precision that did it. The older version I had wasn't causing these issues.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Nice results and nice CPU you have there my friend


thanks bud. I see your submission still bettered me on the bot









There is a physics bug for me with SLi. Lost around 600 points on that run


----------



## Menthol

Ya there are still a few things on the X99 I am trying to figure out.

I uninstalled the latest version of Precision, K boost doesn't work for me, version 421 it does work


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> thanks bud. I see your submission still bettered me on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a physics bug for me with SLi. Lost around 600 points on that run


How are the 980's compare to your titans?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> One more thing
> 
> Stupid question this, I have a Seasonic 1200w modular power supply, now each of the GPU power cable come with 2 8 pin connecters on a single cable.
> Now that Maxwell uses less power would it be safe to use 1 cable instead of 2 cables.
> Seriously ALL the gpu power cables came with double heads, there isn't a single head cable in the kit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...PCI-Ecablerecommendation_zpsb41a020e.jpg.html


*WARNING*: _specs are thrown out the window!_









each 18AWG wire can provide *up to* 100 watts for *a possible total* of 300. but you need to look at the insulation and the crimping of the pins in the connectors whether or not anything that high is safe. that's why you're being suggested to stop at ~150 watts.

if you feel confident at the quality of your PSU and cables then consider it.

personally if i would ever go 980 SLI i wouldn't hesitate swapping in two cables with dual six pins (actually 6 and 6+2) on my 750 G2, instead of running four cables, to keep it tidier.


----------



## Marin007

Tried the fresh driver install.

So Titanfall has been crashing within 3 mins of playing now. Consistently. I opened up Precision X and I've never seen a YELLOW line in the hardware monitor. It says that GPU1 memory usage hit 3447 MB. Then Titanfall crashed. What does this mean guys?


----------



## Descadent

i just got done playing new titanfall dlc. pegged at 139fps (gsync) and zero issues.
not sure what's going on, on your end


----------



## BangBangPlay

EK is supposed to be shipping the blocks the 26th so those who pre-order should have them by the beginning of next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> One more thing
> 
> Stupid question this, I have a Seasonic 1200w modular power supply, now each of the GPU power cable come with 2 8 pin connecters on a single cable.
> Now that Maxwell uses less power would it be safe to use 1 cable instead of 2 cables.
> Seriously ALL the gpu power cables came with double heads, there isn't a single head cable in the kit.


I wouldn't if I were you, especially if you plan to do any overclocking. One set of cables might not deliver enough amperage during heavy loads and could cause instability (BSOD) when OCing. I'm sure your card would run ok with stock settings and minimal stress on the GPU, but it depends on the copper inside the cables (aka gauge of the wire). Can you get a sleeved cable kit from Seasonic? I have a Corsair HX850M and I bought a white sleeved cable kit direct from Corsair for $27. It came with 4 PCIe 8 pin to 6+2 pin cables. I even modified both of 6+2 cables and got rid of the extra two ground cables buy removing the pins for running SLI on my old cards. Now I just use the two non modular PCIe cables (that I sleeved white inside the PSU) for the 980.


----------



## Marin007

Any other possibilities guys? I'm feeling really down right now.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Just ordered 3 of the reference 980's with ACX 2.0 cooling from EVGA! With the high air clocks these things are getting, should I even bothering ordering 3 new backplates to water cool these puppies?


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I might just wait a little and see if EVGA doesn't release a hydro version I can step up to, they use EK blocks too as far as I know so that would be an easy way to go.


They will release them, but you won't be able to step-up to them; step-up program applies only to reference design cards with their custom cooling, which is still not a bad deal. Iordered 2 780 SC 6 GB versions when they came out and can step up to the 980's for the awesome cost of only $18.00!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> EK is supposed to be shipping the blocks the 26th so those who pre-order should have them by the beginning of next week.
> I wouldn't if I were you, especially if you plan to do any overclocking. One set of cables might not deliver enough amperage during heavy loads and could cause instability (BSOD) when OCing. I'm sure your card would run ok with stock settings and minimal stress on the GPU


Got it sorted, I have a eVGA 1000w gold psu here with heaps of spare cables, they fit perfectly in the Seasonic and only have 1 header per cable.
Plus side is the cables are RED, so fits with the ROG red board and fan led's..lol


----------



## skyn3t

is anyone willing to teamviewer with me now, if yes pm me.


----------



## madwolfa

Ugh. Out of stock EVERYWHERE...


----------



## skyn3t

GTX 980 Water block now listed @ FrozenCPU


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> GTX 980 Water block now listed @ FrozenCPU


For the Australians, they are listed, but for pre-order, due on the 15th.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29153
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29154
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29155

Now owning my first ever reference card, it's going to make me build my first ever water cooling loop..
Thinking about buying a block and just a alphacool kit to start with.

Custom fan profile keeps the card around 75c with a +40 overclock on the GPU and memory. (GPU Tweaks already include gaming mode..lol)
But it just too loud for my taste.


----------



## swiftypoison

Where are you guys ordering from???? Its out of stock everywhere.
Any one work at Amazon or Newegg??? I need to know when they come in stock


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Where are you guys ordering from???? Its out of stock everywhere.
> Any one work at Amazon or Newegg??? I need to know when they come in stock


There's a few places in Australia that have the reference models, but unless you're here that's not very helpful..


----------



## madwolfa

Any real advantage of SC over regular model? Worth extra 20 bucks?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Any real advantage of SC over regular model? Worth extra 20 bucks?


For 20 bucks, why not..lol..

The one thing I've notice with the reference cooler is that my card will throttle back to 10mhz above stock speed when it reaches 80c.
So you're going to have a higher base clock speed "out of the box".

Custom fan profile is a must if you're not water cooling in my opinion.


----------



## Marin007

Did a more thorough uninstall of all drivers and Precision X. Just played Crysis 3 for 30 mins without fail in SLI holding 70-120fps. Booyah!


----------



## asuindasun

This seem about in line for 1542/1811? Can't wait to get this thing under water.....


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> 
> 
> This seem about in line for 1542/1811? Can't wait to get this thing under water.....


Not really... I hit 7357 GPU score on a 3770k @ 4.5, and slow 1600mhz 32GB RAM

GTX 980 was @ 1582/8480 memory IIRC


----------



## royalk

Do we have any NVFLASH versions for flashing GTX 980/970 BIOSes rightnow? 5.163 won't work.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalk*
> 
> Do we have any NVFLASH versions for flashing GTX 980/970 BIOSes rightnow? 5.163 won't work.


I made the mistake of clicking "save BIOS" in GPU-z, it did save the BIOS, but everything went into go slow mode and I had to restart.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Did a more thorough uninstall of all drivers and Precision X. Just played Crysis 3 for 30 mins without fail in SLI holding 70-120fps. Booyah!


Hi. Have you noticed micro stuttering on SLI? Are they always a problem for the SLI combination?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi. Have you noticed micro stuttering on SLI? Are they always a problem for the SLI combination?


AFAIK only 2 way SLI have this problem, though I am not sure if the problem been fixed yet.

Right now I am holding back on 980 because after my new build there is not enough room for me to fit a card that is more then 10 inch long.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/

lol is this Adam guy on here?

He re-ran it last night and beat me by 7 points with 4 cards lol

Give it some??


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalk*
> 
> Do we have any NVFLASH versions for flashing GTX 980/970 BIOSes rightnow? 5.163 won't work.


They're working on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/
> 
> lol is this Adam guy on here?
> 
> He re-ran it last night and beat me by 7 points with 4 cards lol
> 
> Give it some??


I like how you're the only one in the top ten with less than 4 cards... the only one until 30. lol


----------



## Besty

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> 
> 
> This seem about in line for 1542/1811? Can't wait to get this thing under water.....


Yes it does.

1540-1550 seems to be the top range for these cards on air with current BIOS.

My vram does not clock that well either, some cards seem to be going straight in at 2000 mhz and this creates a big performance gap in the benches from the cards doing 1800-1850.

I don't know if this is down to poor TIM application, sheer heat (which will be resolved with a block) or the chips themselves.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Did 980 custom bios released???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> They're working on it.
> I like how you're the only one in the top ten with less than 4 cards... the only one until 30. lol












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> Did 980 custom bios released???


Dude...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...


???? released?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

What is wrong with my temps, this is on stock fan profile with stock clocks, as you see it starts to throttle the card.
I have to set a custom fan curve all the way to 70% too keep it cool.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsb5a4da2e.jpeg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What is wrong with my temps, this is on stock fan profile with stock clocks, as you see it starts to throttle the card.
> I have to set a custom fan curve all the way to 70% too keep it cool.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsb5a4da2e.jpeg.html


How many cards? They do get quite hot on the stock profile once in SLI

Might be poor TIM / Contact. Couple of mine don't run as cool, but not by that much.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How many cards? They do get quite hot on the stock profile once in SLI
> 
> Might be poor TIM / Contact. Couple of mine don't run as cool, but not by that much.


Its one card in a Enthoo Primo case, with 6 intake fans, ambient of 23c, I've reapplied the TIM and it made no difference.
Unless its 70% fan the card will hit 80c.

Tempted to put the Kraken G10 on the thing, but worried about vrm temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Its one card in a Enthoo Primo case, with 6 intake fans, ambient of 23c, I've reapplied the TIM and it made no difference.
> Unless its 70% fan the card will hit 80c.
> 
> Tempted to put the Kraken G10 on the thing, but worried about vrm temps.


No don't do that, put a proper block on it if anything. VRM on reference cards get away with poor cooling fortunately though.

I take it you're setting your priority / temp target correctly?. Don't forget if it's set to target 80c it will get warmer regardless on the stock profiles


----------



## PipWinsAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Guys, I'm getting the blue screen of death after about 20-30mins of Crysis3 maxed out. Computer restarts and says hardware problem etc etc. Just looking up at the posted power usage of 271W on a single 980, is it possible I've bottlenecked with my PSU? Please help. Don't want to break anything. Not overclocked, 2x evga 980 SC. Thanks!


Im running two 980s at 1472mhz and a 3570k at 4.6ghz on a 6 year old corsair tx650 and havnt had any issues.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No don't do that, put a proper block on it if anything. VRM on reference cards get away with poor cooling fortunately though.
> 
> I take it you're setting your priority / temp target correctly?. Don't forget if it's set to target 80c it will get warmer regardless on the stock profiles


Yeah I plan on doing that, just have to wait until the 15th of October, was going to grab the Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT Kit and a block.
I'm not overclocking the card when I hit the 80c, but temp limit in MSI Afterburner is set to 79c.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I plan on doing that, just have to wait until the 15th of October, was going to grab the Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT Kit and a block.
> I'm not overclocking the card when I hit the 80c, but temp limit in MSI Afterburner is set to 79c.


Seems normal to me. Mine does the same thing but the stock fan profile is a joke. I said screw it since mine will be watecooled as soon as the other vendors show off their blocks and I turned mine to go to like 90% at 60C and 100% at like 70-75C.


----------



## bobsaget

What's wrong with the stock fan profile?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Seems normal to me. Mine does the same thing but the stock fan profile is a joke. I said screw it since mine will be watecooled as soon as the other vendors show off their blocks and I turned mine to go to like 90% at 60C and 100% at like 70-75C.


I'm with you on that one.
We need a skyn3t bios, what I've noticed if you keep the card on stock clocks, the clock speed fluctuate a lot, but if you set them even just +1mhz they stay stable and temps are about 1/2c lower.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Got it sorted, I have a eVGA 1000w gold psu here with heaps of spare cables, they fit perfectly in the Seasonic and only have 1 header per cable.
> Plus side is the cables are RED, so fits with the ROG red board and fan led's..lol


just be aware the pin outs on the PSU side may be different among OEMs


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just be aware the pin outs on the PSU side may be different among OEMs


The fact it fit and is working means its all good right..lol
Would of had a dead card otherwise..

I did check the cables and pin locations as good as I could through the sleeving, only difference I did notice is that the Seasonic cable had a missing pin on the psu connector side.
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140926_214723_zps1ae96867.jpg.html


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amazon*
> The price for 'MSI NVIDIA GTX 980 Gaming Graphics Card (4GB, PCI Express, 256 Bit)' (ASIN: B00NOP53AA) was displayed incorrectly when you placed your order... Your order has now been cancelled.


They cancelled my £299 980. Hardly surprising but still...


----------



## sew333

Hello all. I ordered Evga Gtx 980 reference model. Is here any owner of Evga Gtx 980 reference? No problems with stability and no problems with aritfacts?

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Hello all. I ordered Evga Gtx 980 reference model. Is here any owner of Evga Gtx 980 reference? No problems with stability and no problems with aritfacts?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR


You need to be more specific. Do you mean no stability issues or artifacting at stock clocks or overclocked? I have an EVGA SC edition which is just a factory overclocked reference which hits like 1417 mhz boost out of the box with no stability issues or artifacts.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> 1266
> Here's a quick stock run:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4155790?


This is 64C max temp with auto fan on reference cooloer?So low. It never hits 80C? 64C on reference cooler in Fire Strike? And card is not oc?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> This is 64C max temp with auto fan on reference cooloer?So low. It never hits 80C? 64C on reference cooler in Fire Strike? And card is not oc?


I had to ditch that new version of Precission X. It was causing all kinds of stability issues with games. Would crash Borderlands 2 and Guild Wars 2 with the 980 and the 2 latest drivers from Nvidia. Yeah with an aggressive fan curve even with a heavy overclock (1557 max boost and +87 mV) I don't see over 72C.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I had to ditch that new version of Precission X. It was causing all kinds of stability issues with games. Would crash Borderlands 2 and Guild Wars 2 with the 980 and the 2 latest drivers from Nvidia. Yeah with an aggressive fan curve even with a heavy overclock (1557 max boost and +87 mV) I don't see over 72C.


I noticed too that my 980 EVGA SC is cooler and more quite than the EVGA 780 Ti Classified..


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I had to ditch that new version of Precission X. It was causing all kinds of stability issues with games. Would crash Borderlands 2 and Guild Wars 2 with the 980 and the 2 latest drivers from Nvidia. Yeah with an aggressive fan curve even with a heavy overclock (1557 max boost and +87 mV) I don't see over 72C.


Stability problems with 344 drivers? Are they not stable with Gtx 980? Crashing in games?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalk*
> 
> Do we have any NVFLASH versions for flashing GTX 980/970 BIOSes rightnow? 5.163 won't work.


It's being worked on... soon







hopefully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I made the mistake of clicking "save BIOS" in GPU-z, it did save the BIOS, but everything went into go slow mode and I had to restart.


Use this test build of GPU-Z that w1zzard (the author) published to save your BIOS safely: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The fact it fit and is working means its all good right..lol
> Would of had a dead card otherwise..
> 
> I did check the cables and pin locations as good as I could through the sleeving, only difference I did notice is that the Seasonic cable had a missing pin on the psu connector side.
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140926_214723_zps1ae96867.jpg.html


Not necessarily, as was mentioned PSU's do sometimes have different connector pin-outs even though they physically fit, for their modular cables. Given that it works it's probably safe to run but I would get the proper cable for your PSU before using it much particularly given that one pin doesn't even have a connection inside in the picture there.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not necessarily, as was mentioned PSU's do sometimes have different connector pin-outs even though they physically fit, for their modular cables. Given that it works it's probably safe to run but I would get the proper cable for your PSU before using it much particularly given that one pin doesn't even have a connection inside in the picture there.


Yep the black one is the actual Seasonic cable, it has 2 wires coming out of 1 pin connector (the one under the missing one).
It's really strange.

I've been making my own cables today anyway, I removed the extra connector, I couldn't do it without damaging it, so I just cut and sealed the wires with nail polish (non-conductive).


----------



## Menthol




----------



## pompss

Tested my PNY gtx 980 and max stable core was 1503 mhz .







Pretty amazing but in valley i get avergae fps 76 and max fps 150

Soon i will text my gtx 780 ti HOF v20 and see how it compare.









Tested kingpin 780 ti time ago on air with customs bios and i remember in valley i was getting average 81 fps and max fps 162.

I guess the gtx 980 classified will most likely be faster then kingpin


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not necessarily, as was mentioned PSU's do sometimes have different connector pin-outs even though they physically fit, for their modular cables. Given that it works it's probably safe to run but I would get the proper cable for your PSU before using it much particularly given that one pin doesn't even have a connection inside in the picture there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yep the black one is the actual Seasonic cable, it has 2 wires coming out of 1 pin connector (the one under the missing one).
> It's really strange.
> 
> I've been making my own cables today anyway, I removed the extra connector, I couldn't do it without damaging it, so I just cut and sealed the wires with nail polish (non-conductive).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*


Like tiger said and the picture Mentol showed on pin in the 12v rail is sense it does trigger the over voltage protection in the PSU and shuts down before it burns . this is why so many ppl has they system shutdown while apply too much voltage trough the GPU. this is not a bad thing but when you go extreme we do remove it just to go over the limit.


----------



## pompss

Someone tested this card with a waterblock yet?


----------



## Moomanpoo

Hmmm looking at the 970 FTW review on anandtech, It looks like the 970 FTW is TDP locked.....sad really specially on the FTW edition.

Really need to mod some bios on that FTW edition, considering it does have 3 bios's. My only issue is no cooling on the memory or VRM's.

Just waiting for the damn Aftermarket 980's to show up.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Like tiger said and the picture Mentol showed on pin in the 12v rail is sense it does trigger the over voltage protection in the PSU and shuts down before it burns . this is why so many ppl has they system shutdown while apply too much voltage trough the GPU. this is not a bad thing but when you go extreme we do remove it just to go over the limit.


Ah right, so Seasonic has removed it so we can go extreme, I've replaced it by using the evga cable. (Well not now, back to the Seasonic cable)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2188258/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2188261/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Yep, just important to note that some psu manufacturers use different, propietary pinouts on the PSU end of the connector for modular power supplies







those pics are of ATX spec however







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Tested my PNY gtx 980 and max stable core was 1503 mhz .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazing but in valley i get avergae fps 76 and max fps 150
> 
> Soon i will text my gtx 780 ti HOF v20 and see how it compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested kingpin 780 ti time ago on air with customs bios and i remember in valley i was getting average 81 fps and max fps 162.
> 
> I guess the gtx 980 classified will most likely be faster then kingpin


GTX 9xx cards seem to bench very poorly in valley/heaven and a handful of others, but do great in games and 3dmark. *shrug* Probably driver optimization issues since it's a brand new arch. (Maxwell 2.0).


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep, just important to note that some psu manufacturers use different, propietary pinouts on the PSU end of the connector for modular power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those pics are of ATX spec however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> GTX 9xx cards seem to bench very poorly in valley/heaven and a handful of others, but do great in games and 3dmark. *shrug* Probably driver optimization issues since it's a brand new arch. (Maxwell 2.0).


From what people are been discussing, is Nvidia is doing something in the drivers to throttle the new 9xx cards when detecting a certain benchmark/game.

In one review I saw the 980 using less watts in FURMARK then in 3dmark and games.

Something is going on for sure.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah right, so Seasonic has removed it so we can go extreme, I've replaced it by using the evga cable. (Well not now, back to the Seasonic cable)


Some brands has they PSU layout different from other in the female connection in the PSU. Some sense pin is in other way or the second last or the second first they way you look at it.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Someone tested this card with a waterblock yet?


I may install a universal block on one card today, but I am not expecting much without any voltage control, just my opinion, we'll see.
Would be willing to try a bios when available, I don't have the skills of Sky myself


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Someone tested this card with a waterblock yet?


From what I have been reading, it sounds like a waterblock is mostly going to keep you from any sort of thermal throttling while enjoying little to no noise. It seems that the 980 Maxwell cores are topping out at 15xx Mhz regardless of voltage or TDP limits.


----------



## famich

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4167371

My second GTX 980 SC /EVGA / offset +170 card boosted max 1600Mhz during the test , V 1.23
Happy here, my first card runs a bit less










Now I need WC them and match them for SLI .


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2832162

gs 16k break...

1407/1978


----------



## Wihglah

So what's the word on that mega cheap Amazon deal?

Anyone get a confirmation?


----------



## itsgettingcold

So whats the best reference brand to go with that has unlocked voltage?


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Did a more thorough uninstall of all drivers and Precision X. Just played Crysis 3 for 30 mins without fail in SLI holding 70-120fps. Booyah!


Nice fps. What settings?


----------



## icecpu

my EVGA 980 SC


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> my EVGA 980 SC


Nice. Does it have backplate included?


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Nice. Does it have backplate included?


Indeed, all reference cooler card has backplate included.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Indeed, all reference cooler card has backplate included.


Awesome... Now to find one in stock...


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Nice fps. What settings?


1920x1080, everything on max including AA. During higher action it's around 80 average. Such a good looking game.


----------



## Marin007

I eventually got the blue screen again, so I went back to 344.11 and problem solved. No more invisible Titans in Titanfall followed by instacrash! LOL.

Seems I'm not the only one...

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777219/344-16-problems-/?offset=5
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1041120210


----------



## flexus

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-full-cover/17835/alphacool-nexxxos-gpx-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-m01-mit-backplate-schwarz?c=2645

What do you guys think about the Alphacool NexXxoS GPX WB for GTX 980?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-full-cover/17835/alphacool-nexxxos-gpx-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-m01-mit-backplate-schwarz?c=2645
> 
> What do you guys think about the Alphacool NexXxoS GPX WB for GTX 980?


Wow - looks like a core only waterblock with goofy heatsink attached - lame.


----------



## snoball

Shameless rig self promotional wallpapers up on nvidia website.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-wallpapers-now-available

As for temps, my fan is spinning up to 83% and the core is hovering around 72 C in my rig. GPU is boosting to about 1380 MHz. Seems high... (and loud!)

70.1% ASIC Quality, what does it mean?


----------



## gwidion

So I believe I am experiencing the cold boot black screen, however I did not flash my card. Should I follow the instructions given in the first post? Has anyone else had this problem without flashing?


----------



## OverK1LL

This is going to be a great weekend


----------



## Attero87

Ugh hopefully there's a restock this weekend


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep, just important to note that some psu manufacturers use different, propietary pinouts on the PSU end of the connector for modular power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those pics are of ATX spec however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Some brands has they PSU layout different from other in the female connection in the PSU. Some sense pin is in other way or the second last or the second first they way you look at it.


^^ that and ^that!

what would be pins 1,3,5 (power) for one PSU could be ground/sense for the other. _the connector to the graphics would always be the same._

if you want to be sure, connect the cable to the psu and use a multimeter.








(edit: just saw you used it . .whoah.)

btw, using that dual 6 pin cable that came with the seasonic is absolutely no different than using a cable with a single 8 pin . . .just saying.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> So what's the word on that mega cheap Amazon deal?
> 
> Anyone get a confirmation?


What did I missed ????


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Wow - looks like a core only waterblock with goofy heatsink attached - lame.


Looks like it is a full cover block with backplate. But yes the look of it is maybe not so attractive.

Edit: You are correct that it is only the core on water and the rest is passive only, so yes lame









"For as briefly indicated is at this cooler is visually a full cover cooler, purely technical but it is a GPU-only cooler. The GPU-only cooler is mounted in the case on a massive aluminum heatsink. The passive aluminum heatsink was generously equipped with huge fins to cool the hot voltage converter"


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> What did I missed ????


Amazon UK had MSI 980GTX for £299. That's about £180 less than where it should be. it lasted a few hours and a few guys made an order.

I was wondering if Amazon was honouring it.


----------



## snoball

So I attempted some overclocking and my EVGA SC seems to be topping out at +140 on the core and +400 on the VRAM. The most I've given is +30 mV though.

Survived a Heaven run at 1080p Extreme +150/+400/+30mV and scored 1922. Got mild artifacting, as in 2-3 odds blips in the whole run.

I'll stop here for now, anyone have ideas to push it further?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I attempted some overclocking and my EVGA SC seems to be topping out at +140 on the core and +400 on the VRAM. *The most I've given is +30 mV though*.
> 
> Survived a Heaven run at 1080p Extreme +150/+400/+30mV and scored 1922. Got mild artifacting, as in 2-3 odds blips in the whole run.
> 
> I'll stop here for now, *anyone have ideas to push it further?*


You answered yourself.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Amazon UK had MSI 980GTX for £299. That's about £180 less than where it should be. it lasted a few hours and a few guys made an order.
> 
> I was wondering if Amazon was honouring it.


In a previous post from a member that made a purchase for that price had his order cancelled,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> They cancelled my £299 980. Hardly surprising but still...


----------



## braveheart87

Loving my EVGA 980 SC, add me to the list








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=nd3mf


----------



## bobsaget

Just installed mine, so happy


----------



## Mydog

My first attempt on OC'ing a 980

Firestrike run at 1527/1973 MHz on single GTX 980 and 4.8 GHz on the 5960X

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2835830http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2835763


----------



## Darkpriest667

Asic on my 980 SC is 69.9% :-( I am afraid this means it will not overclock well!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Asic on my 980 SC is 69.9% :-( I am afraid this means it will not overclock well!


I don't think it really means anything.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Asic on my 980 SC is 69.9% :-( I am afraid this means it will not overclock well!


Mine are 65% and 68% and i got 1560 core.

I remember hearing something about ASIC once that higher/lower values meant you could get by with less voltage but going the other direction meant that while there was more voltage leakage you could use more voltage and thus achieve higher overclocks provided you had the cooling.

I dont remember what way that meant but it was something to that affect.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Mine are 65% and 68% and i got 1560 core.
> 
> I remember hearing something about ASIC once that higher/lower values meant you could get by with less voltage but going the other direction meant that while there was more voltage leakage you could use more voltage and thus achieve higher overclocks provided you had the cooling.
> 
> I dont remember what way that meant but it was something to that affect.


thanks Appreciate that!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I returned the Asus GTX980 Reference today, was just too loud and hot, was throttling under base clocks.

Put my money back in the bank and will wait for the eVGA ACX 2.0 cards to hit the stores or peoples feedback on the MSI/Gigabyte Gaming cards.

Sporting a sexy R9 270 at the moment..


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Asic on my 980 SC is 69.9% :-( I am afraid this means it will not overclock well!


Mine are approx 65% and 75%, both will do over 1500 with the 75% card needing less voltage but only slightly so in my opinion means nothing.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I returned the Asus GTX980 Reference today, was just too loud and hot, was throttling under base clocks.


Really? I got rid of my 780 DCII in hope to put a reference 980 for some better thermals inside my mATX case...


----------



## Attero87

Gigabyte gaming GTX 980 on the egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125682&cm_re=Gtx_980-_-14-125-682-_-Product


----------



## SLOPOKE

Anyone get their water blocks yet?


----------



## OverK1LL

Not yet. Ordered an EK Nickel+Acetal from Frozen a few days ago.

I was told they ship Monday, maybe Tuesday depending on customs. I should get mine on Tuesday or Wednesday then (only live a few hours away - always get package next day, even with ground) Super excited!


----------



## nemm

Just ordered the water blocks from EK direct store as I got tired of waiting for etailers to receive stock with no ETA and I really want to finish my build. Hoping they arrive before the weekend so I can complete the build since its the last free weekend I will have for a while.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Really? I got rid of my 780 DCII in hope to put a reference 980 for some better thermals inside my mATX case...


Unless my card was faulty, but it overclocked really well 1250Mhz Base clock
But on stock or overclocked you had to set the fan to 70% for any chance to keep it under 80c and not throttle.
My ambient temps were 22c last night, had it set completely stock, played Dead Rising 3 when I noticed stuttering. exited and found it had throttled all the way back to 1003Mhz.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Unless my card was faulty, but it overclocked really well 1250Mhz Base clock
> But on stock or overclocked you had to set the fan to 70% for any chance to keep it under 80c and not throttle.
> My ambient temps were 22c last night, had it set completely stock, played Dead Rising 3 when I noticed stuttering. exited and found it had throttled all the way back to 1003Mhz.


Had to have been faulty i assume since the reference cooler do a fantastic job of keeping temps at 80C and not throttling. Or maybe there isnt enogh fresh air in your case? Is your CPU cooler pumping hot air into the case?

I was under the impression all reference cards were strict Nvidia designs no matter what sub vendor it was from. Maybe your card had bad paste job or weird fan curve?

My EVGA 980 runs 1503 Mhz core stable all day and stays at 81C max with fan speed of 55% max. But I havent had to add any extra voltage at all which is amazing. The only time it throttles is when Power limit reaches 125% which like Kepler seems to be the hard limit in the BIOS for reference cards. I will get throttling to like 1466mhz for a few seconds and then back up. But because this equates to like 1 fps loss usually, I dont get stuttering or frame drops of any kind.

I also want to say that OC'ing my memory by an extra 950mhz helped fps as well by roughly 4-5 fps. Guess the memory bus is a bit of a bottleneck after all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Not yet. Ordered an EK Nickel+Acetal from Frozen a few days ago.
> 
> I was told they ship Monday, maybe Tuesday depending on customs. I should get mine on Tuesday or Wednesday then (only live a few hours away - always get package next day, even with ground) Super excited!


I also just ordered an Acetal Nickel from Frozen yesterday. Hopefully it does ship next week sometime. But Im in Canada and even though I got 2 day express option, I'm worried about Customs holding it. Damn Canadian customs...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Had to have been faulty i assume since the reference cooler do a fantastic job of keeping temps at 80C and not throttling. Or maybe there isnt enogh fresh air in your case? Is your CPU cooler pumping hot air into the case?
> 
> I was under the impression all reference cards were strict Nvidia designs no matter what sub vendor it was from. Maybe your card had bad paste job or weird fan curve?
> 
> My EVGA 980 runs 1503 Mhz core stable all day and stays at 81C max with fan speed of 55% max. But I havent had to add any extra voltage at all which is amazing. The only time it throttles is when Power limit reaches 125% which like Kepler seems to be the hard limit in the BIOS for reference cards. I will get throttling to like 1466mhz for a few seconds and then back up. But because this equates to like 1 fps loss usually, I dont get stuttering or frame drops of any kind.


I have an Enthoo Primo case, with 6 front and 2 bottom in takes, my CPU cooler is a H110 top mounted as exhaust.
Had the air conditioner on as well, which is right above my desk.

Also I got the ok in writing from Asus to remove the stock cooler, so I did a re-tim on the card and it made no difference.
What I did find interesting, the fan would top out at 47%@80c, it never went over that, the only way I could keep it cool is make a custom curve at have it set to 70%@80c, then the temps would sit at 75/77c..

Throttling would just happen, the card would then just sit at the throttled speed.

Took this last night when I started noticing the problem, forgot to get the major one this morning before taking it back:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsb5a4da2e.jpeg.html


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

nice work sky! and many thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I have an Enthoo Primo case, with 6 front and 2 bottom in takes, my CPU cooler is a H110 top mounted as exhaust.
> Had the air conditioner on as well, which is right above my desk.
> 
> Also I got the ok in writing from Asus to remove the stock cooler, so I did a re-tim on the card and it made no difference.
> What I did find interesting, the fan would top out at 47%@80c, it never went over that, the only way I could keep it cool is make a custom curve at have it set to 70%@80c, then the temps would sit at 75/77c..
> 
> Throttling would just happen, the card would then just sit at the throttled speed.
> 
> Took this last night when I started noticing the problem, forgot to get the major one this morning before taking it back:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsb5a4da2e.jpeg.html


That is strange for sure? What was your power limit when it was throttling?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Anyone get their water blocks yet?


EK is supposed to ship today or tomorrow, but I didn't get an email confirmation yet. I ordered the WB before I ordered my 980, and that's exactly why I did vs getting a few 970s immediate availability of a WB. Kinda pissed EK didn't release the backplates at the same time as the WBs. I want a nickel backplate, but I'm not paying $30 in shipping for a backplate that cost just as much. I'll wait for Frozen or Performance to stock them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Amazon UK had MSI 980GTX for £299. That's about £180 less than where it should be. it lasted a few hours and a few guys made an order.
> 
> I was wondering if Amazon was honouring it.


Nah, they cancelled the orders according to the member who ordered one (or two). His post was a few pages back. Too bad it wasn't eBay because they would've had to have honored it under eBay policy, buyer protection guarantee. If they had shipped those cards someone would have lost their job no doubt. It was worth a try though...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> That is strange for sure? What was your power limit when it was throttling?


98%, so I increased it to 110% in Afterburner, didn't make a difference.

It could be something in the Asus BIOS, I should of ripped it for skyn3t to take a look, but I just was over it really.

I don't mind waiting, its school holidays for the next 2 weeks here, so I don't get much time to fiddle anyway, makes that wait easier..lol


----------



## scar69

I couldn't wait to try out the new card (evga ref 04G-P4-2980-KR) so I installed it in my old backup rig to do some testing while I wait for my ek block to ship from ppcs on Monday. Can't wait to get it under water and with a half decent cpu. I'm not sure why the core is only showing 1372mhz on the results page though. I'm using PrecisionX 16 5.2.0 and I have the offset at 245, the stock boost is 1278mhz so the gpu is running at 1523mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2837008


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I've noticed my card will not stay at a constant 1.225v but will back off to 1.2 quite often. Is there a way to prevent this or is it just something these cards do?


----------



## snoball

MURDoctrine, my 980 EVGA SC does the same. With +87 mV it will stay at 1.2500 V for a while then fall off to 1.2250 V.

Also, is that Kanbaru in your avatar?


----------



## DuhFuq

Can you use the stock backplate with an EK water block? I bought the copper & acetal block for my 980, but I didn't get a backplate because I assumed I could just use the stock one.


----------



## scar69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuhFuq*
> 
> Can you use the stock backplate with an EK water block? I bought the copper & acetal block for my 980, but I didn't get a backplate because I assumed I could just use the stock one.


Yes, you can use the stock backplates.

"Screw-in brass standoffs are pre-installed and allow for safe, painless installation procedure which allows for re-use of the original NVIDIA® backplate"
http://www.ekwb.com/news/524/19/EK-unveils-revolutionary-new-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-water-blocks/


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> From what I have been reading, it sounds like a waterblock is mostly going to keep you from any sort of thermal throttling while enjoying little to no noise. It seems that the 980 Maxwell cores are topping out at 15xx Mhz regardless of voltage or TDP limits.


Very little if any improvement in overclocking, already at TDP limits on stock cooler


----------



## DuhFuq

Sweet. Thank you. I missed that. +rep


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Very little if any improvement in overclocking, already at TDP limits on stock cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll be using an EK Supremacy also, hopefully in November. Which card is that, EVGA? How are the VRM temps and do you have any heatsink on them?


----------



## BangBangPlay

EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 is available/in stock directly from EVGA.

I kinda wish I waited, I impatiently bought the Gigabyte reference 980 from Newegg. Although I will be water cooling the SC ACX cooler version is really popular and has good resale value. Both my 770s were ACX and they sold very fast on eBay last week.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Maybe its a good thing I took back the Asus reference and am sitting on my money...

Looks good, now just need to see it listed on Australia retailers sites..


----------



## itsgettingcold

Well this is upsetting. Performance PC just sent me an email saying that the EK-FC980 Nickel/Plexi is so popular, they won't have them in stock till Oct 6th
















And I wonder when Amazon is going to have EVGA 980 in stock...I've been waiting too long


----------



## swiftypoison

They are sure are taking their time to restock. Sold out everywhere.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'll be using an EK Supremacy also, hopefully in November. Which card is that, EVGA? How are the VRM temps and do you have any heatsink on them?


EVGA SC, I had 2 fans blowing on it one on the memory and one on the VRM, no heatsinks, the back of the card where the VRM is got warm but nothing like a KPE 780ti or a 290X.
Bios just won't let it go any farther


----------



## scar69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> Well this is upsetting. Performance PC just sent me an email saying that the EK-FC980 Nickel/Plexi is so popular, they won't have them in stock till Oct 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder when Amazon is going to have EVGA 980 in stock...I've been waiting too long


I ordered the EK-FC980 GTX CSQ on Tuesday and yesterday was told they wouldn't have them until Oct.6th as well. They asked me if I was interested in another block so I chose the nickel/plexi, they haven't sent me a message about it so hopefully my order is high enough in the queu that I'll get mine.


----------



## adamlee05

I'd like to join









EVGA GTX 980 SC, reference Blower.

* +50mv,
* 115% power
* 1385 Mhz core
* 1524 Mhz consistent boost
* 2001 Mhz memory

* 74C peak at 70% fan-speed

100% stable

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3de4b


----------



## famich

I have not seen the cards , the chips so well running and the cards so well made In a long time .
My both EVGA SC GTX 980 run very quietly, one card runs max +87 mV around 1570MHz the other one 1610 MHz. In SLi I have tried +100MHz offset with PWTGT120 and on stock volts. Both cards run 1443 Mz absolutely stable on air .. Just a stock fan profile.
Amazing.
For the fist time I am seriously contemplating to leave them on air as we do not know how much additional voltage this chip can bear and we do not have the unlocked BIOS as well.

At this FQ SLI runs bettrer than my previous SLI 780Ti at 1250 MHz. Awesome job by Nvidia !


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

fs extreme ..

it is mine









Core clock 1,417 MHz Memory bus clock 2,053 MHz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4178578?

thank you

From korea


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

fs

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2840834

1417 2053

gs 16221


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have not seen the cards , the chips so well running and the cards so well made In a long time .
> My both EVGA SC GTX 980 run very quietly, one card runs max +87 mV around 1570MHz the other one 1610 MHz. In SLi I have tried +100MHz offset with PWTGT120 and on stock volts. Both cards run 1443 Mz absolutely stable on air .. Just a stock fan profile.
> Amazing.
> For the fist time I am seriously contemplating to leave them on air as we do not know how much additional voltage this chip can bear and we do not have the unlocked BIOS as well.
> 
> At this FQ SLI runs bettrer than my previous SLI 780Ti at 1250 MHz. Awesome job by Nvidia !


hey can you please tell me the asic% on both cards?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5uefa

validation


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Mine are approx 65% and 75%, both will do over 1500 with the 75% card needing less voltage but only slightly so in my opinion means nothing.


That "slight voltage" is the difference in ASIC you see, higher ASIC values mean less voltage needed to sustain the same clocks!
OC them both and you will see the difference again! Also affects LLC values!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So I've noticed my card will not stay at a constant 1.225v but will back off to 1.2 quite often. Is there a way to prevent this or is it just something these cards do?


That is LLC (Load Line Calibration) working right there, no way to avoid it, it depends on the load and boost algorithm!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 7970user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Mine are 65% and 68% and i got 1560 core.
> 
> I remember hearing something about ASIC once that higher/lower values meant you could get by with less voltage but going the other direction meant that while there was more voltage leakage you could use more voltage and thus achieve higher overclocks provided you had the cooling.
> 
> I dont remember what way that meant but it was something to that affect.


Lower asic% means gpu has lower leakage, higher asic gpu has higher leakage.
Higher asic gpus has lower voltage, they are hotter and power hungrier than lower asic gpus despite the lower voltage.
Lower asic gpus easier to cool, and overvolt.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Whaaaat????


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey can you please tell me the asic% on both cards?


One is 69.5 the other 79.5


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018

That's as much as I'll ring out of the stock BIOS


----------



## SLOPOKE

As much as I love my 980's I think I'll sell them and wait for big Maxwell for the time being. Volted/mod bios 780's still strong.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> As much as I love my 980's I think I'll sell them and wait for big Maxwell for the time being. Volted/mod bios 780's still strong.


Why don't you just wait _whilst_ using your faster 980s?









For an enthusiast segment there isn't half a huge number of people who use the phrase think I'll wait lol

It's not a bus stop


----------



## SLOPOKE

Well I've still got the 2 and have always been curious about 3 way sli modded 780 performance.


----------



## jtw473

Test run ,not scoring as high as I should, I need to format but im waiting for my x99 parts to get in, getting massive throttling as my case is for water cooling and has zero air flow. 4gb vram is way too low as im running out of ram way before gpu power at 4k.


----------



## SLOPOKE

How's your fps in gaming running 4 cards at 4k?


----------



## Hilpi234

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4179851?

Stock EVGA 980

Asic 77.0

1579/2000

But it hits the TDP-Wall, any News on the Bios?


----------



## famich

Same here ..


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> How's your fps in gaming running 4 cards at 4k?


Awesome as long as the game scales and I can fit it in vram, coming from titans though I've actually had to lower details in some games.


----------



## seithan

Why the first test doubles the score of the second one?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4179851


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Why the first test doubles the score of the second one?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4179851


One is fire strike and the other is fire strike extreme.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> One is fire strike and the other is fire strike extreme.


good point


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Test run ,not scoring as high as I should, I need to format but im waiting for my x99 parts to get in, getting massive throttling as my case is for water cooling and has zero air flow. 4gb vram is way too low as im running out of ram way before gpu power at 4k.


what are you doing that you think you are running out of ram? (and how are you measuring it)
I've been running quad titans and a 4k screen.. and it pisses me off that games all stop at 3gigs of vram.

g19s LCD always poke'n me in the eye that the 6gigs on the titans were wasted. (always showing temp, gpu speed, usage and ram usage). The only game that ever did was a early build of star citizen hanger, but it only uses 3gigs now.


----------



## Mand12

Got some questions on getting the most out of my shiny new toys.

Just got a rig with 980s in tri-SLI set up, and I'm a bit confused as to how exactly SLI translates into real-world things, since this is my first SLI setup. Out of the three cards, while playing a game one of them is by far the highest on temps (GPU 1), one is a few to ten degrees cooler (GPU 2), and the third is a LOT cooler - 20 plus. Shouldn't they each be working equally hard? I doubt it's a case airflow issue, as GPU 1 is actually getting the most direct flow from the case intake fans. Does this mean SLI is either not enabled, or not working properly? The Nvidia control panel says it is, and it points to all three GPUs and says 3-way SLI enabled, with Maximize 3D Performance selected. GPU 1 is also the one with my displays attached, one the ROG Swift over DP and another the crappy 1080p I was using before on HDMI.

It does say that the third GPU is allocated for PhysX, however. PhysX is on Auto-select, but on games that I am quite certain don't have PhysX will this actually degrade performance? Should I turn it off? How would I go about it?

Driver version is 344.16. I haven't yet gone to tuning and tweaking them as far as clock rates go, as I want to make sure I've got the kinks worked out in their stock state before adding more variables.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## snoball

After a few days of playing with the card it seems my max is +140 core, final boost clock of 1520 MHz, and +400, 7812 MHz effective on the ram. This is even with +87 mV. Seems low. Thermals never go over 75 C.

If I push to +150 or +450 it will cause crashes in Heaven. 70.1% ASIC.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@Mand12

Heat rises and the top two cards fans have less airflow than the bottom card. If you are using reference cards the heat should be less, but aftermarket coolers are known to dump heat around them. I don't know what your spacing is like, but I'd gather that it is tight with three cards. If you only ran two cards and spaced them as far apart as possible you'd get better (or more similar) temps.

Suggestion? Water cool them (or at least the top card) so their heat is dissipated in the rads instead of inside the case, or right around the GPUs. Try going dual SLI instead of tri, the third card probably doesn't increase performance much anyways. I am going to watercool (full EK block) my single 980, and plan to add another card in the near future.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> @Mand12
> 
> Heat rises and the top two cards fans have less airflow than the bottom card.


A great explanation, if I didn't have a HAF XB with a horizontal motherboard layout. The three cards are not stacked vertically.


----------



## wutang61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A great explanation, if I didn't have a HAF XB with a horizontal motherboard layout. The three cards are not stacked vertically.


The master always runs hotter then the slaves.

The second card is running hotter then the third due to airflow restrictions.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

guys~

when 3dmark benching

,,is boost core clock stable???


----------



## ref

Hey all,

got my two 980's in the mail today and ready for some overclocking!

It's been a while since I did this though (back when the 670 was released).

Just curious if the overclock method for stability is still the same nowadays.

Pretty sure I did the +13 increment rule, and tested with Unigine Heaven benchmark maxed out.

Still the best way of testing stability?


----------



## ximatekorange

Got my water blocks coming should be with me in a few days judging by the limited stock in the ek shop I don't think a lot of vendors will have these in stock in large quantities get in there while you still can! As I have found the stock coolers on these things are such hovers sounds horrible my previous setup was 4 way titan build which was silent on a phobya 1080 as fans were pwm controlled to 1000rpm making the system super silent can't wait to get these 980's on it as even with the four way titans overclocked temps didn't go over 55C (and that's with a bios mod overclock of 1.212 volts) so the 980's shouldn't really put out much heat at all on this.


----------



## bobsaget

wrong topic sry


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A great explanation, if I didn't have a HAF XB with a horizontal motherboard layout. The three cards are not stacked vertically.


Wow, then it's your spacing. I'm surprised you can get three cards in there. The fans on the "top" two cards are pulling almost no air then. You didn't give a lot of info in your post. Mainly what difference in temps you are experiencing. I have a mATX case and ran dual SLI 770s and the top card was 10C hotter than the bottom card. I ended up water cooling the top first and then both shortly after. Doing just the top card did yield decent results, but after building a small loop it was worth it to just cool both.


----------



## Zurv

oh nooooooooooooooooo...

GTX 980s sitting here... 6 water blocks should be here this week...

but Shadow of Mordor (which looks amazing - and I don't give a crap out LoR stuff) has an Ultra-High mode that requires 6gig of vram. *** manz. I've been running quad titans from their launch and no game used 6gigs.. and now..
erp!

i guess i'll play SoM before putting in the new setup... (now i have a bad feeling i'll up upgrading again in a few months to big Maxwell which will hopefully have more vram)


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> what are you doing that you think you are running out of ram? (and how are you measuring it)
> I've been running quad titans and a 4k screen.. and it pisses me off that games all stop at 3gigs of vram.


Because ive had to lower settings in a couple games coming from 3x titans, Im also trying to push 3x rog swifts which is even more demanding than 4k.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Because ive had to lower settings in a couple games coming from 3x titans, Im also trying to push 3x rog swifts which is even more demanding than 4k.


3 screen vs 1 could use more... maybe
but just check vs guess?









it is the same thing when i see people that use metro last light as a benchhmark for quad SLI.
the game was poorly optimized (pre-redux) and only 40% of the GPUs per card were used and post redux it hard limited it to 3 cards.
anyone would have seen that was a bad choice for benchmarking/testing quad if they looked at more stats than FPS. (even more dumb when sites use metro to test the power usage of a quad system.. blah. bf4, far cry 3, crysis 3 --- this games will max a quad system.)

There are many tools that show GPU/ram speed/usage/etc. You don't have to guess you can check. If you see the game you are running maxing the ram.. then that is something, but if you are not using the GPUs full used and not maxed ram - something else is the issue. What game are you testing with?
here is how you'd do it in evga precision


here is an example:
Crysis 3.. only using a little over 2gigs fo Vram at 4k. The same amount it used at 1080p


Also remember to prefer maximum performance when doing quad (NVidia always puts this in their driver notes)


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Because ive had to lower settings in a couple games coming from 3x titans, Im also trying to push 3x rog swifts which is even more demanding than 4k.


Those Swifts are nice monitors but there's no video card setup available today to push three of them without some sacrifices in game detail.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> After a few days of playing with the card it seems my max is +140 core, final boost clock of 1520 MHz, and +400, 7812 MHz effective on the ram. This is even with +87 mV. Seems low. Thermals never go over 75 C.
> 
> If I push to +150 or +450 it will cause crashes in Heaven. 70.1% ASIC.


I wouldn't get too wrapped up in what is stable compared to what most people are posting since most people don't seem to care about 100% stability, only suicide runs in Firestrike. I've got three 980's and I tested each of them individually. Each one was able to complete Firestrike runs with no added voltage at over 1550Mhz, but when looping Heaven at absolute max settings, none of them are stable past 1478MHz for more than 45-60 minutes I've also found that a round of Titanfall will usually cause instabilities to show themselves within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> guys~
> 
> when 3dmark benching
> 
> ,,is boost core clock stable???


Not 100% stable in all games and applications.


----------



## ref

Question.

I'm currently testing my first card to see how it overclocks, and it seems I've reached a core limit around 150-169.

The only thing I've done is increase the power limit to 125%.

Is this the most I can do to try and stabilize, or is raising the voltage via. EVGA Precision X safe? It seems it voids warranty as well...


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> I wouldn't get too wrapped up in what is stable compared to what most people are posting since most people don't seem to care about 100% stability, only suicide runs in Firestrike. I've got three 980's and I tested each of them individually. Each one was able to complete Firestrike runs with no added voltage at over 1550Mhz, but when looping Heaven at absolute max settings, none of them are stable past 1478MHz for more than 45-60 minutes I've also found that a round of Titanfall will usually cause instabilities to show themselves within 10-15 minutes.


Same here - one card able to run FSE @1610+ , the other one 1560MHz, both of them playing games stable 1450 eventually 1520 /Heaven loop /. Still, great cards and great overclock.
Heck, what make 30-50 MHz in a real life performance ?
Nothing..


----------



## Majentrix

Went to a LAN over the weekend, they had a display of BF4 running on seven screens at once, nearly the same amount of pixels as 8k!
It was all powered by two 980s. Absolute madness.


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> 3 screen vs 1 could use more... maybe
> but just check vs guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is the same thing when i see people that use metro last light as a benchhmark for quad SLI.
> the game was poorly optimized (pre-redux) and only 40% of the GPUs per card were used and post redux it hard limited it to 3 cards.
> anyone would have seen that was a bad choice for benchmarking/testing quad if they looked at more stats than FPS. (even more dumb when sites use metro to test the power usage of a quad system.. blah. bf4, far cry 3, crysis 3 --- this games will max a quad system.)
> 
> There are many tools that show GPU/ram speed/usage/etc. You don't have to guess you can check. If you see the game you are running maxing the ram.. then that is something, but if you are not using the GPUs full used and not maxed ram - something else is the issue. What game are you testing with?
> here is how you'd do it in evga precision
> 
> 
> here is an example:
> Crysis 3.. only using a little over 2gigs fo Vram at 4k. The same amount it used at 1080p
> 
> 
> Also remember to prefer maximum performance when doing quad (NVidia always puts this in their driver notes)


I use afterburner I know how to check vram and gpu usage, try wolfenstein with uncompressed textures or watchdogs 4k ultra textures.


----------



## Zurv

both of those games are super broken at 4k to start with









and.. with afterburner.. how much vram is being used?
I call Shenanigans
look @ your GPU usage %.. it sucks.

i don't think you are looking as wolfenstien doesn't even support SLI.
Quote:


> Does the game support SLI or Crossfire dual GPUs?
> No. For best performance, it is recommended that you disable these modes. If you to try running in either mode at your own risk and make sure you have installed the latest drivers.


http://steamcommunity.com/games/201810/announcements/detail/1316486898021741600?l=english

hrmm.. but you are using surround - so that might be different.
but damn manz







take a screen shot or report usage. saying you use afterburner doesn't say anything.. you didn't say i use afterburner and it maxed the vram and max gpu %... Just that you know how to use it...



sooo.. i guess i'll install ****ty watchdogs and wolf (which was oddly good - even if the engine is poo. Well both of them have engines that suck.)

watchdogs tested with totally unrealistically high settings







(max textures only need 3vram fyi) - but with everything uber ultra maxed it does use more than 4gig of vram.
(which you could have looks up yourself.. and it still might not be the reason your new GPU with new drivers is slower)
screen shots didn't keep the perf overlay.. but it was using about 4.5ghz of vram.

wolfenstein used 3.5gig vram with all the settings on ultra (and options at their max) and almost ran at 60fps with one titan.


----------



## elelunicy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Went to a LAN over the weekend, they had a display of BF4 running on seven screens at once, nearly the same amount of pixels as 8k!
> It was all powered by two 980s. Absolute madness.


You sure? 8k = four 4k screens = sixteen 1080p screens


----------



## makn

Does anybody knows when GTX 980 with aftermarket coolers will be released? Like ASUS STRIX, GIGABYTE G1 GAMING, ZOTAC AMP! EXTREME, EVGA 980 SC ACX / FTW??


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> I use afterburner I know how to check vram and gpu usage, try wolfenstein with uncompressed textures or watchdogs 4k ultra textures.


Both of which are known to be rather broken... I have a hard time thinking with only 33% more pixels over a 4K monitor (which I run) you're having trouble fitting inside of 4GB of VRAM on any game. I've yet to encounter one where I'm coming anywhere near the VRAM wall on allocation let alone actual use. I've been playing BF4, Archeage, Crysis 3, and a bunch of other somewhat less-demanding games all weekend at 4K res with near-max-to-max details other than 4891789474189417x AA and having no issues on that front







. I'd be much more inclined to believe your problems are due to well-known quad-SLI problems.


----------



## leoxtxt

I think i got a nice(ASIC 82.8%, if it matters) chip, stock volts @ 1505/8000, too bad it hits the TDP wall.

I'll grab another one next week, hopefully it will be as good.


----------



## nandapanda

Anybody with a 3440x1440 display here? Tossing up 970 sli or a single 980 to drive it


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Anybody with a 3440x1440 display here? Tossing up 970 sli or a single 980 to drive it


me!! but i got 2 980s in sli but i still think 970s in sli is the better way to go! look at the DSR we get to play!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Anybody with a 3440x1440 display here? Tossing up 970 sli or a single 980 to drive it


2560 x 1440P (on a single 980)

Getting 100 - 120FPS G-Synched in BF4.


----------



## makn

Anyone when the Zotac 980 AMP! Extreme will be released? This upcoming week?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Does anybody knows when GTX 980 with aftermarket coolers will be released? Like ASUS STRIX, GIGABYTE G1 GAMING, ZOTAC AMP! EXTREME, EVGA 980 SC ACX / FTW??


Well the EVGA 980 SC ACX was available a day and a half ago and I posted about it here and the Gigabyte Gaming was availabel two days ago and another member posted about it here. They have been available but they sell out fast. Just keep your eyes open, or go to EVGA and click the "auto notify" button on the SC ACX edition to get an email when it comes back in stock. Last time they became in stock at 11:30 pm at night EST time.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well the EVGA 980 SC ACX was available a day and a half ago and I posted about it here and the Gigabyte Gaming was availabel two days ago and another member posted about it here. They have been available but they sell out fast. Just keep your eyes open, or go to EVGA and click the "auto notify" button on the SC ACX edition to get an email when it comes back in stock. Last time they became in stock at 11:30 pm at night EST time.


Ah i see..high demand as hell







Actually im from Sweden but i guess they will arrive here any day now
I sold my 780 Ti for a 980..havent decided which one..really intrested in the EVGA 980 FTW


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Ah i see..high demand as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually im from Sweden but i guess they will arrive here any day now
> I sold my 780 Ti for a 980..havent decided which one..really intrested in the EVGA 980 FTW


Yes, but be careful buying some of those models if you plan to ever watercool or go SLI. The PCBs are usually different (with the exception of the EVGA cards) and require custom water blocks. Also reference cards exhaust heat outside the case while custom cooling cards exhaust inside, so typically not good for SLI setups. I got into water cooling when I got a second EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX card and installed it my mATX case. It was just too damn hot, even at idle the top card was in the 40s.

Speaking of water cooling what is the deal with the EK waterblocks? I haven't received an email from EK with any shipping info and I ordered my 980 Acetal block as soon as it was available. Also Performance has them listed as available tomorrow and EK has them "in stock - only a few pieces" available. Anyone have theirs yet or have a tracking number to confirm that they have shipped them?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yes, but be careful buying some of those models if you plan to ever watercool or go SLI. The PCBs are usually different (with the exception of the EVGA cards) and require custom water blocks. Also reference cards exhaust heat outside the case while custom cooling cards exhaust inside, so typically not good for SLI setups. I got into water cooling when I got a second EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX card and installed it my mATX case. It was just too damn hot, even at idle the top card was in the 40s.
> 
> Speaking of water cooling what is the deal with the EK waterblocks? I haven't received an email from EK with any shipping info and I ordered my 980 Acetal block as soon as it was available. Also Performance has them listed as available tomorrow and EK has them "in stock - only a few pieces" available. Anyone have theirs yet or have a tracking number to confirm that they have shipped them?


My order is still "processing" and I ordered last Wednesday.


----------



## seithan

Hey guys, is it safe to use those old 4pin to 6pin/8pin adapters to power a second 980, as my psu (toughpower 750) only provides a 1x6pin+1x8pin?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My order is still "processing" and I ordered last Wednesday.


Yes, I believe mine is also still "processing" too. I just saw another member posted about maybe receiving his WB this weekend and thought maybe EK had shipped out some of them. I'm sure they got delayed and are shipping over the next day or two. I ordered an EK Acetal backplate from Performance today along with some fittings to make a drain port in my loop. Hopefully everything comes together so I can do one install with my loop.


----------



## pompss

if someone is looking for gtx 980 i have two to sell .Seems there are sold out everywhere

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515934/fs-asus-gtx-980-4gb-brand-new-sealed-and-gigabyte-gtx-980-4b-sealed#post_22922973

If not i will return it since i had some unexpected bills.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My first attempt on OC'ing a 980
> 
> Firestrike run at 1527/1973 MHz on single GTX 980 and 4.8 GHz on the 5960X
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2835830http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2835763


How are you getting a physics score of 23K? My dual 980 SLI config scores 7,600 in physics. I'm using a i5 2500K at 4.2Ghz and I use you're using a 5960x. Is this just a crazy bug in 3DMARK 2013 in regards to the physics score and 8/16 core CPU? Your overall score is lower than mine which is almost 15k, but I see that my graphics score and combined score is higher than yours as I would expect, but the physics score seems to be greatly increasing your overall score which isn't very realistic.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> How are you getting a physics score of 23K? My dual 980 SLI config scores 7,600 in physics. I'm using a i5 2500K at 4.2Ghz and I use you're using a 5960x. Is this just a crazy bug in 3DMARK 2013 in regards to the physics score and 8/16 core CPU? Your overall score is lower than mine which is almost 15k, but I see that my graphics score and combined score is higher than yours as I would expect, but the physics score seems to be greatly increasing your overall score which isn't very realistic.


Its because he is using an 8 core cpu. My 6 core cpu gets between 15-17000 physics score. Your cpu has less cores.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 2560 x 1440P (on a single 980)
> 
> Getting 100 - 120FPS G-Synched in BF4.


I was thinking going SLI 980's but now that you say that. What settings are you running in BF4 and do drop below 100fps?


----------



## carlhil2

Lol, some still don't know the power of an intel 8-core....


----------



## Evo X

Add me to the list. EVGA Superclocked

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wuu55

Picked it up at a local Fry's since everyone online was sold out. Still got an order on Amazon for a Gigabyte G1 for SLI.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> I was thinking going SLI 980's but now that you say that. What settings are you running in BF4 and do drop below 100fps?


I have 980 SLI and 2560x1440p, gsync monitor. Average FPS on BF4 at stock is 107 FPS.


----------



## Mempo

I just got an email from EK saying my waterblock for gtx 980 is being shipped today


----------



## Evo X

I am VERY satisfied with this Maxwell so far!

Below are my final overclocks. These ran 3 consecutive runs of 3DMark 100% stable. Hope it stays that way and remains stable in games.

Core 1531 Mhz
Memory 7,912 Mhz










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4197901?

CPU definitely holding me back. Was hoping I could ride this out until Skylake.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I have 980 SLI and 2560x1440p, gsync monitor. Average FPS on BF4 at stock is 107 FPS.


Stock clocks on your 980's and ultra settings? Cheers


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> I was thinking going SLI 980's but now that you say that. What settings are you running in BF4 and do drop below 100fps?


Being G-Sync makes it difficult to notice any drops. I'm running at high settings. I do have a nice OC though.

I have to actually be looking at the FPS meter to see it.

When I do look, it's generally at +110.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, some still don't know the power of an intel 8-core....


Some still don't know that it doesn't actually have any gaming benefit...only synthetic benches and encoding.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mempo*
> 
> I just got an email from EK saying my waterblock for gtx 980 is being shipped today


when diid you order?


----------



## Mempo

9/21/14


----------



## Silent Scone

urgh, I ordered before that.

Bit Mickey Mouse from them in all honesty. The person that replied to my ticket said I was wrong about the 980 back plate fitting even though it said it on the actual product description.

Might tell them to stick it.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> urgh, I ordered before that.
> 
> Bit Mickey Mouse from them in all honesty. The person that replied to my ticket said I was wrong about the 980 back plate fitting even though it said it on the actual product description.
> 
> Might tell them to stick it.


I have read it on their i site as well..
On a sidenote , they are known for stating the item is "in stock" or "a few pieces " etc when in reality there is no stock at all. So, people who order and pay have to wait.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Some still don't know that it doesn't actually have any gaming benefit...only synthetic benches and encoding.


Some STILL don't know that people use their PC for more than just gaming, you can do that with an i5 and a $200 card, but, doing almost everything else? MOAR COARS...


----------



## TurricanM3

Any news on flashing the cards? =)
Some people say it's impossible because oft the new signature? =(


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Any news on flashing the cards? =)
> Some people say it's impossible because oft the new signature? =(


Many manufacturers come up with new and interesting ways to prevent modification to their software / hardware / firmware. (think Apple, Sony, Microsoft, Samsung)

They seem to think that despite us buying the products, they still have the right to tell us what to do with them.

Unfortunately for them, there are a lot more of us than there are of them. And we want it more than they do.

It's just a matter of time.


----------



## darthdirty

well its confirmed... im waiting for a higher VRAM card... the new Shadow of Mordor game requires 6gb of VRAM to run ultra settings at 1080p and i have a 1440p monitor


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthdirty*
> 
> well its confirmed... im waiting for a higher VRAM card... the new Shadow of Mordor game requires 6gb of VRAM to run ultra settings at 1080p and i have a 1440p monitor


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthdirty*
> 
> well its confirmed... im waiting for a higher VRAM card... the new Shadow of Mordor game requires 6gb of VRAM to run ultra settings at 1080p and i have a 1440p monitor


It won't even use close to that...


----------



## r0l4n

Has anybody clocked the 980 down to stock 780ti clocks to see clock per clock differences? And the other way around?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Has anybody clocked the 980 down to stock 780ti clocks to see clock per clock differences? And the other way around?


No, but I don't understand what reasoning anyone would do this?

It's like comparing Hawaii and Kepler clock for clock. It means nothing


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, but I don't understand what reasoning anyone would do this?
> 
> It's like comparing Hawaii and Kepler clock for clock. It means nothing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Has anybody clocked the 980 down to stock 780ti clocks to see clock per clock differences? And the other way around?


The GTX 980 is not a replacement for the 780Ti anyways, performance is usually within 5% with most games between the two GPU's. I would be curious to see some benchmarks with overclocked versions of the GTX 780Ti. Even when at the same performance of a GTX 780Ti it is impressive to see how much more efficient the GTX 980 really is, even with 2 billion less transistors. Make me wish I waited for a couple months, but there is always new tech coming out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> The GTX 980 is not a replacement for the 780Ti anyways, performance is usually within 5% with most games between the two GPU's. I would be curious to see some benchmarks with overclocked versions of the GTX 780Ti. Even when at the same performance of a GTX 780Ti it is impressive to see how much more efficient the GTX 980 really is, even with 2 billion less transistors. Make me wish I waited for a couple months, but there is always new tech coming out.


Not a replacement? mmm. Leaves most heavily clocked Ti standing, chap. Even whilst still on the reference blower.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not a replacement? mmm. Leaves most heavily clocked Ti standing, chap. Even whilst still on the reference blower.


All the reviews I have been reading are comparing the two GPU's at reference speeds. If there are multiple reviews using an overclocked GTX 780 Ti that I have missed, please point me that direction.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> All the reviews I have been reading are comparing the two GPU's at reference speeds. If there are multiple reviews using an overclocked GTX 780 Ti that I have missed, please point me that direction.


Oh don't listen to reviewers for overclocking, christ. The top Ti result there is on chiller. and SS for CPU

Over on OCUK its painting a pretty picture (MjFrosty is my username)


----------



## inedenimadam

So it looks like a single of these things will outperform my 7970s, while at the same time be less than 1/2 TDP of my current setup.

2 questions for you guys that have had them for a few days.

Anybody running 5760x1080 with one?
How are they underwater?


----------



## fleetfeather

@skyn3t and @OccamRazor, feel free to use me as a GTX 970 tester in you need more volunteers


----------



## Weber

Mostly getting <980<2x980 but this ones got me confused. Here a slower CPU clock and single 760 beats
a faster CPU clock and 2x980 SLI. ?
2x_geforce_gtx_980_182211_marks
gtx_760_189393_marks


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh don't listen to reviewers for overclocking, christ. The top Ti result there is on chiller. and SS for CPU
> 
> Over on OCUK its painting a pretty picture (MjFrosty is my username)


Again the differences between the two GPU's is not much about 5%. Also the CPU's are different between those setups. A proper comparison would be the same CPU and clock speed. I am not saying that the GTX 980 is slower, I am just saying if you have a GTX 780 Ti, it is more of a side step in performance. If you compare the GTX 680, which the 980 is replacing, there is a huge difference.


----------



## mbondPDX

Sorry if this has already been asked, but is the SC version worth the $20 premium if you're willing to overclock it yourself?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, but is the SC version worth the $20 premium if you're willing to overclock it yourself?


It's probably a binned chip - so there's a better chance of a good OC.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It's probably a binned chip - so there's a better chance of a good OC.


I heard the exact opposite, that the Superclocked was not binned.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, but is the SC version worth the $20 premium if you're willing to overclock it yourself?


Not binned. Get the regular version unless the SC is the only one in stock.


----------



## thuNXa

no OC lists yet?
Could easily track this down if it is binned or not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> Again the differences between the two GPU's is not much about 5%. Also the CPU's are different between those setups. A proper comparison would be the same CPU and clock speed. I am not saying that the GTX 980 is slower, I am just saying if you have a GTX 780 Ti, it is more of a side step in performance. If you compare the GTX 680, which the 980 is replacing, there is a huge difference.


I give up. The GPU score on single GPU runs is not going to vary much at all. Your exact words were it does not replace the 780Ti, when in actual fact it does as it's over 16% faster than volt modded Titans. Leave alone 680s

780Ti was the flagship GPU, it's now EOL. The 980 is now the flagship GPU

Therefore whether you deem it an upgrade or not, it still replaces it.

Edit: As I say,

Single Stage Phase cooled CPU and chilled highly volt moded 780Ti Classified, Vs an air cooled sub 200w TDP voltage locked reference Maxwell

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1609909/fs/2842018

It's only a side grade if that is what you choose to believe. From an end user perspective, it probably isn't worth jumping ship. But don't kid yourself, it replaces the 780Ti in every single way, right down to the Classifieds.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> Again the differences between the two GPU's is not much about 5%. Also the CPU's are different between those setups. A proper comparison would be the same CPU and clock speed. I am not saying that the GTX 980 is slower, I am just saying if you have a GTX 780 Ti, it is more of a side step in performance. If you compare the GTX 680, which the 980 is replacing, there is a huge difference.


So a Q6600 at 4 GHz is the same as an i7 at 4 GHz?


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I give up. The GPU score on single GPU runs is not going to vary much at all. Your exact words were it does not replace the 780Ti, when in actual fact it does as it's over 16% faster than volt modded Titans. Leave alone 680s
> 
> 780Ti was the flagship GPU, it's now EOL. The 980 is now the flagship GPU
> 
> Therefore whether you deem it an upgrade or not, it still replaces it.
> 
> Edit: As I say,
> 
> Single Stage Phase cooled CPU and chilled highly volt moded 780Ti Classified, Vs an air cooled sub 200w TDP voltage locked reference Maxwell
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1609909/fs/2842018
> 
> It's only a side grade if that is what you choose to believe. From an end user perspective, it probably isn't worth jumping ship. But don't kid yourself, it replaces the 780Ti in every single way, right down to the Classifieds.


Yes if you want to be technical it is an "upgrade," but unless you are basically are breaking even on selling the GTX 780 Ti, then it wouldn't make much sense. Now if money is no concern, then yeah why not grab a GTX 980. The GTX 980 Ti if/when it comes out would be the proper GPU to compare to the GTX 780 Ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> So a Q6600 at 4 GHz is the same as an i7 at 4 GHz?


I was referring to testing the GPU's using the same CPU to give a fair comparison. Not comparing two different CPU's.


----------



## Silent Scone

so you don't think GM204 on a reference cooler trousing volted chilled H20 780ti is impressive?

Just so we are clear on you kidding yourself a little bit









Also there is no 980Ti. There is GM200 which won't be here till Q1 and will be a DP enabled rendition of most likely it's Quadro counterpart.

Aka TItan successor, AKA probably more than you're expecting a 980 Ti to cost


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> so you don't think GM204 on a reference cooler trousing volted chilled H20 780ti is impressive?
> 
> Just so we are clear on you kidding yourself a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is no 980Ti. There is GM200 which won't be here till Q1 and will be a DP enabled rendition of most likely it's Quadro counterpart.
> 
> Aka TItan successor, AKA probably more than you're expecting a 980 Ti to cost


You are trying to compare overclocked cards, not every card will achieve the same overclock. I am not questioning that there is not a performance improvement. I am just saying comparing stock vs stock, the difference is minimal. In a lot of cases a difference of 5FPS on higher resolutions, depending on the game.


----------



## Zurv

Sweet. Frozencpu shopped my 6 ek blocks. (I ordered them a min after they went up for pre-order.)


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for answering the former question in my post.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Has anybody clocked the 980 down to stock 780ti clocks to see clock per clock differences? And the other way around?


I answer my own question by looking at this and this. Both cards running at 1216 boost and 8000mhz memory.

Clock per clock, the 780ti seems to perform around 4% better than the 980 (based on 3D Mark 2013 scores shown above). Taking into account that the 780ti has many more cuda cores, tmus and rops, and a 384bit memory bus, the architecture on the 9XX really is impressive! Looking forward to the 980ti!


----------



## rmccullough

Count me in!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=eqcsr


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I answer my own question by looking at this and this. Both cards running at 1216 boost and 8000mhz memory.
> 
> Clock per clock, the 780ti seems to perform around 4% better than the 980 (based on 3D Mark 2013 scores shown above). Taking into account that the 780ti has many more cuda cores, tmus and rops, and a 384bit memory bus, the architecture on the 9XX really is impressive! Looking forward to the 980ti!


One is boost, the other is not. You can't go by clocks shown by SysInfo everyone knows that. I feel this is falling on deaf ears.

The 780Ti doesn't perform better in 3DM13 than any 980 in any situation other than if you heavily underclocked it. I get it you'd rather not be too impressed to save some green, but don't kid yourself.

Save looking at reviews years apart, here is a comparison done on exactly the same system.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2691717/fs/2842018

Heavily clocked Titan Black on custom BIOS + H20 vs a stock reference 980 on stock BIOS clocked with a 165/655 offset.

Long live Kepler?


----------



## jdstock76

Has anyone heard yet about the 980ti release date? Or is it a waiting game with AMD to see what they release?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One is boost, the other is not. You can't go by clocks shown by SysInfo everyone knows that. I feel this is falling on deaf ears.
> 
> The 780Ti doesn't perform better in 3DM13 than any 980 in any situation other than if you heavily underclocked it. I get it you'd rather not be too impressed to save some green, but don't kid yourself.
> 
> Save looking at reviews years apart, here is a comparison done on exactly the same system.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2691717/fs/2842018
> 
> Heavily clocked Titan Black on custom BIOS + H20 vs a stock reference 980 on stock BIOS clocked with a 165/655 offset.
> 
> Long live Kepler?


Thanks for the link. Save your comments though


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Save your comments though


Just trying to help a brother in denial out







.

Saying that, I'm definitely not saying you should jump ship, but the numbers are what they are


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Has anyone heard yet about the 980ti release date? Or is it a waiting game with AMD to see what they release?


Nov (from a solid source ), but I was told this info over a month ago.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Nov (from a solid source ), but I was told this info over a month ago.


Maybe in Quadro form


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe in Quadro form


Nope. I asked when is my next card (coming from 4 titans), I was told wait for the card after the 980. Which should be out in Nov.
He was under nda. I'm assuming it is the titan 2 and went with the 980 because I don't want to spend 1k a card again.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Some STILL don't know that people use their PC for more than just gaming, you can do that with an i5 and a $200 card, but, doing almost everything else? MOAR COARS...


See here's the thing, I never stated a PC was only for gaming. I asked a simple question about how 3DMARK 2013 was calculating the physics score since obviously my PC isn't a bench queen and I don't spend all my time looking and big numbers in a synthetic bench that doesn't equal gaming performance which is what I primarily use my PC for. You replied with a smart-ass answer to which I replied with an equally smart-ass answer. The fact that as you stated "can" game with an i5 and $200 card is fine if you don't expect much but when you have a 30" monitor like myself and game 2560x1600p, dual GPU's is critical if you like the eye candy which I do and why I have dual 980's. Money wasted on a 6 core or even 8 core CPU is wasted for my application so please cut the BS insults and next time just ignore the question if you don't have a mature answer. If I wanted a 5960x, I would have one, clearly money isn't an issue when I have three 980's between my two PC's but there's no value in a 5960x for me since I use my PC mostly for gaming and not staring and pretty numbers on a screen which doesn't translate to gaming performance. If that's what get your E-peen going, that's fine, but its not my cup of tea.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Nope. I asked when is my next card (coming from 4 titans), I was told wait for the card after the 980. Which should be out in Nov.
> He was under nda. I'm assuming it is the titan 2 and went with the 980 because I don't want to spend 1k a card again.


I doubt it, I'll give you one for free if it does.


----------



## sorun

980 owners club *.*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2q5kq

Hi guys, noob here when it comes to benching and what not. After learning about my previous gpu setup under performing I've learned my lesson and ready to stress my card out and make sure its on par with everyones. Hows my Gpuz look? Little late because someone stole my card in shipment, but luckily I was able to snag a model locally. I just tested it in Heaven [Ultra detail/Extreme tess/no aa/1080] and while my screenshot didnt save properly or my html I remember the numbers being Average 95 Lowest 37 Max 207 Temp 79. I also did let it loop without benching 2 times because I didn't know you had to actually hit the benchmark in the top left at first, so the card was nice and warmed up for the bench.

Hows that sound? I'm a bit worried about temps since my rooms temps are indeed hot and my case setup is not optimal for air whatsoever, but it seems to be doing well with my afterburner fan profile. The stock fan settings were letting this card hit 80 and even then the fans were only running at 40-50% is that normal?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I heard the exact opposite, that the Superclocked was not binned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not binned. Get the regular version unless the SC is the only one in stock.


Maybe we should check that - can we add something to the member list to compare Stock v SC?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just trying to help a brother in denial out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Saying that, I'm definitely not saying you should jump ship, but the numbers are what they are


The way you're saying it the 980 wins in every game all the time. That is NOT the case. The 780 Ti was winning in some games with a 250mhz clockspeed deficit.

In most cases the 980 is better, but I haven't seen 16% anywhere as you're saying, besides maybe one title at 1080p that is cherry picked.

I would suggest those with SLI setups, especially those with Titans, to wait until Big Max hits, as this card is a stepping stone as the 680 was, and investing in 3 or 4 980s when you already have 2-4 780 Ti's/Titans is not worth it.

With the lack of Tri or Quad SLI scaling being a major issue when comparing, it is hard to recommend more than 2 to anyone, and upgrading from GK110 to 980's just doesn't make sense under 4K res.

The only reason I bought 980s over my 4 780 Ti's was the VRAM @ 4K, as it was the only reasonable solution without going for a Titan black which is stupid at this point.

I did buy 3 290X's but they were too loud and investing in blocks would've cost 1/3 what I paid for them, so they're going up for sale.


----------



## codybby

Anyone who pre-ordered waterblocks from EK directly have them ship yet? I ordered mine when the cards released and they still haven't shipped even though on the website they were stated to ship last friday.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The way you're saying it the 980 wins in every game all the time. That is NOT the case. The 780 Ti was winning in some games with a 250mhz clockspeed deficit.
> 
> In most cases the 980 is better, but I haven't seen 16% anywhere as you're saying, besides maybe one title at 1080p that is cherry picked.
> 
> I would suggest those with SLI setups, especially those with Titans, to wait until Big Max hits, as this card is a stepping stone as the 680 was, and investing in 3 or 4 980s when you already have 2-4 780 Ti's/Titans is not worth it.
> 
> With the lack of Tri or Quad SLI scaling being a major issue when comparing, it is hard to recommend more than 2 to anyone, and upgrading from GK110 to 980's just doesn't make sense under 4K res.
> 
> The only reason I bought 980s over my 4 780 Ti's was the VRAM @ 4K, as it was the only reasonable solution without going for a Titan black which is stupid at this point.
> 
> I did buy 3 290X's but they were too loud and investing in blocks would've cost 1/3 what I paid for them, so they're going up for sale.


I showed the 16% to you in tandem with some of the overclocked Titans in my original score board. Poor move if the only reason was VRAM lol. 4GB is cutting it fine in SLI for 4K.

That said if the huge score difference I showed earlier on the same system isn't enough of an eye opener then there isn't much else I can say.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Ugh please don't hate me if someone has already posted as I didn't see it. Has anyone other than EK announced blocks for the 980's yet? I know EK is working with EVGA on a hydro copper as well. Was trying to wait for the other vendors before I pulled the trigger on the plexi/nickle from EK. Has anyone that ordered the EK gotten theirs yet and if so how are your temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I showed the 16% to you in tandem with some of the overclocked Titans in my original score board. Poor move if the only reason was VRAM lol. 4GB is cutting it fine in SLI for 4K.
> 
> That said if the huge score difference I showed earlier on the same system isn't enough of an eye opener then there isn't much else I can say.


I would personally just stop trying. I can say I wouldn't have upgraded if I had a 780Ti but anyone that was willing to drop that much on it or a titan will in their mind try to justify their purchase. Hell I would probably do the same in their shoes. Hell I'm doing it right now with my 980 vs 2 970's purchase. I keep telling myself waterblock availability







. You have to remember there are Nvidia fanboys that are just as stubborn as the AMD fanboys. FYI I am not directing this comment at anyone. I do not aim to alienate or offend anyone here.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Ugh please don't hate me if someone has already posted as I didn't see it. Has anyone other than EK announced blocks for the 980's yet? I know EK is working with EVGA on a hydro copper as well. Was trying to wait for the other vendors before I pulled the trigger on the plexi/nickle from EK. Has anyone that ordered the EK gotten theirs yet and if so how are your temps?


http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980

my EK blocks shipped today so in a few day i could give you some temps from then. (sadly not before and after.. i'm waiting to put the cards in till I have the blocks)


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980
> 
> my EK blocks shipped today so in a few day i could give you some temps from then. (sadly not before and after.. i'm waiting to put the cards in till I have the blocks)


Ah no item pictures yet though. I would much appreciate that though. I could care less about before honestly I'm just curious what kind of delta we get with them. I'm tired of my 100% fans keeping mine at 68-73C under full load.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> See here's the thing, I never stated a PC was only for gaming. I asked a simple question about how 3DMARK 2013 was calculating the physics score since obviously my PC isn't a bench queen and I don't spend all my time looking and big numbers in a synthetic bench that doesn't equal gaming performance which is what I primarily use my PC for. You replied with a smart-ass answer to which I replied with an equally smart-ass answer. The fact that as you stated "can" game with an i5 and $200 card is fine if you don't expect much but when you have a 30" monitor like myself and game 2560x1600p, dual GPU's is critical if you like the eye candy which I do and why I have dual 980's. Money wasted on a 6 core or even 8 core CPU is wasted for my application so please cut the BS insults and next time just ignore the question if you don't have a mature answer. If I wanted a 5960x, I would have one, clearly money isn't an issue when I have three 980's between my two PC's but there's no value in a 5960x for me since I use my PC mostly for gaming and not staring and pretty numbers on a screen which doesn't translate to gaming performance. If that's what get your E-peen going, that's fine, but its not my cup of tea.


You could have saved all of that, don't know what you are going on about, it's not that serious..


----------



## PipWinsAgain

Is anyone having issues with dwm.exe using lots of cpu and lagging windows with composition mode? Right now im on the classic theme for a temp fix. Its a driver issue


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipWinsAgain*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with dwm.exe using lots of cpu and lagging windows with composition mode? Right now im on the classic theme for a temp fix. Its a driver issue


system stable? sounds like a general windows/system issue rather than a new video card issue.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys I'm back, I've played with the boys toys (Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming), now back with the men.
After returning the Asus GTX980 due to throttling under base clocks, I toyed with the idea of SLi GTX970's, so I tried one to start with, impressive overclocker.
(Results in the GTX970 owners club thread, 11451 in Firestrike)

My brother wanted a new card so sold it to him, I'm back with a eVGA GTX980 SC, and if I even talk about buying any other brand again you all have permission to publicly egg me









It's much cooler than the Asus reference I had, even though it still hits 80c it's not throttling below base clocks.
I've created a custom fan profile which didn't need to be 70% to keep it under 80c, it think it topped out at [email protected]% fan, so it was able to maintain boost clock speeds.

Gonna wait till it's under water until I bother to overclock it.

Just did a quick Heaven run.
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/00000_zpse9ea1a6d.jpg.html


----------



## Zepharus

Something isn't right here. No bios mod yet = issues


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Something isn't right here. No bios mod yet = issues


Seems like it.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Seems like it.


Bios isn't the issue, it's the current nvflash really that's the hold up. Still don't have one that works with these yet.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well my bad luck strike again.
The card crashes in the Metro Last Light benchmark with a nvidia driver stopped responding.
If I increase the power limit to 115% card is rock solid stable.

Here's gpu-z's info, both boost to 1366.5Mhz, the stock power limit of 100% crashes, but the 115% passes:

Crash:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/crash_zps19ea9ccb.gif.html

Pass with 115% power limit:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/stable_zps358679da.gif.html

Is the card faulty and I need to RMA again or is there a BIOS power limit issue, running at 115% leads to a rock solid stable card.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_3x_geforce_gtx_980_17883_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## sourplumps

Not sure what the point in that 780ti vs 980 argument was all about. If you like the 980 fine, if you like the 780ti fine. But there is no reason to try to pretend the 980 is something it's not. The move from 780ti to 980 is the SMALLEST performance improvement EVER from nvidia, it's less than 480 to 580 was or 280 to 285. Even per nvidia's press kit for the 980 they themselves say the 980 is on average 8% faster than a 780ti when doing a broad base.of benchmarks. That is nothing.

There is nothing wrong with going from 980 to 780ti if you want to. We're all enthusiasts and enjoy hardare. But don't kid yourself that the 980 does anything more than a 780ti in games that you'd noticed. Great that it performs so well in a synthetic benchmark like firestrike, it also happens to blow in Valley and can't touch a 780ti. Game benchmarks fro reviwers using both cards overclocked also show the 980 to be slower than a 780ti in several games such as Crysis 3.

Great card to show how awesome Maxwell is, but if the intention to upgrade is getting better gaming performance, well 8% is nothing. GM200 will be the real upgrade for 780ti.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for posting the most cliché thing you could possibly say after I just posted a world record on air


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Leave it at 115% call it aday


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*
> 
> Leave it at 115% call it aday


I've been running some test, it seem to be only Metro Last Light/2033 Redux benchmark causing an issue.

I posted over at the eVGA forums, but as it stand no other Game/benchmark has caused the same crash..

Update:
If you disable advance PhysX the Metro Redux benchmark will pass fine, with it on it will crash unless you set the power limit to 115%.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've been running some test, it seem to be only Metro Last Light/2033 Redux benchmark causing an issue.
> 
> I posted over at the eVGA forums, but as it stand no other Game/benchmark has caused the same crash..
> 
> Update:
> If you disable advance PhysX the Metro Redux benchmark will pass fine, with it on it will crash unless you set the power limit to 115%.


If it's game specific - keep the card. Sounds like a coding error.


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've been running some test, it seem to be only Metro Last Light/2033 Redux benchmark causing an issue.
> 
> I posted over at the eVGA forums, but as it stand no other Game/benchmark has caused the same crash..
> 
> Update:
> If you disable advance PhysX the Metro Redux benchmark will pass fine, with it on it will crash unless you set the power limit to 115%.


This is why I always leave the power limit at max. It's better to have it and the card to be able to us the power if needed. But that's me.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

After running everything that I know that will stress a card to the max, nothing has caused that same driver crash.
I even saw Firestrike push the card to 106% TDP with it still set to the default, seem's it could be a Metro Redux issue, came across a thread on the Steam forums with people having the same issues.
Quote:


> Tried 344.16 WHQL drivers and still crashing like hell when advanced PhysX enabled.
> GTX 980/Windows 8.1


http://steamcommunity.com/app/287390/discussions/0/613935403964830629/?insideModal=1

Ok now my stressing can stop, feeling really stupid now, because prior to seeing the crash this card has impressed me completely..
Still find it strange increasing the TDP allows it to work with PhysX on though..


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for posting the most cliché thing you could possibly say after I just posted a world record on air


Yes world record in BENCHING, his point was to gaming and he was correct. You see very little gain going from a decent 780ti to a 980 in video games.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Yes world record in BENCHING, his point was to gaming and he was correct. You see very little gain going from a decent 780ti to a 980 in video games.


You'd hardly notice it from a 680GTX if you're playing at 1080p, what's your point lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'd hardly notice it from a 680GTX if you're playing at 1080p, what's your point lol


60Hz State of Mind


----------



## PipWinsAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> system stable? sounds like a general windows/system issue rather than a new video card issue.


Its stable, it happened right when i installed my 980s/updated my nvidia drivers. Ive tried both recent driver versions. Apparently after some googling its not the drivers but rather GFE 2.1.2, the fix is to go back to Geforce Experience 2.1.1. I'll have to wait till after work to try for myself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 60Hz State of Mind


And one 780Ti is good for 120/144fps is it?









175W TDP in 2 or three way or 250W TDP for less performance with more heat.

I'm not saying it's a must have...but you'd be hard pressed to argue just how good these cards are.


----------



## Georgey123

Sorry to be a bit of a ball breaker, but anyone with an ROG Swift on here. Can you boot up BF4 to these settings and tell me what average fps you roughly get and if you drop below 100. With a single 980 that's overclocked. Help will be appreciated.


----------



## sorun

Cops make me angry. Why would you pull over the late night workers who are heading home at 1am and also mock them? That money could have easily been spent on a water cooling...

Anyway hows my card results looking guys. That minimum fps is scaring me and i'm afraid my card might be throttling, but ill do further testing tomorrow when its hotter. MSI btw.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_3x_geforce_gtx_980_17883_marks?recalculate=true


Very nice Scone, very nice


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Very nice Scone, very nice


Cheers bud


----------



## JLMS2010

What is the latest on the skyn3t bios? Just curious because I got my EK block yesterday.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Avg Oc on Core/Mem with/without voltge increase? Cant seem to hit more than 1450Mhz as max boost, Getting articfacts in bf4 ifi play long


----------



## makn

*Why isnt there a single review on the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition??*

Hasnt Zotac sent the regular reviewers any cards?? Its gonna get released any day now ffs


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Sorry to be a bit of a ball breaker, but anyone with an ROG Swift on here. Can you boot up BF4 to these settings and tell me what average fps you roughly get and if you drop below 100. With a single 980 that's overclocked. Help will be appreciated.


Just running the update - I'll post up in a bit.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And one 780Ti is good for 120/144fps is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175W TDP in 2 or three way or 250W TDP for less performance with more heat.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a must have...but you'd be hard pressed to argue just how good these cards are.


These cards are incredible, no one is arguing that. However what he was saying is that in real world gaming performance there is little difference across the board that you will notice in game coming from a decent 780 to 970 and decent 780 ti to 980.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Very nice Scone, very nice


My compliments as well, very nice


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Sorry to be a bit of a ball breaker, but anyone with an ROG Swift on here. Can you boot up BF4 to these settings and tell me what average fps you roughly get and if you drop below 100. With a single 980 that's overclocked. Help will be appreciated.


Never dropped below 100fps with *no* overclock. It was running at 110-120 most of the time.

(1440p)


----------



## makn

I got a reply from ZOTAC HONG KONG, and they have sent test cards out. So there should be reviews of the Zotac 980 AMP! Extreme this week!


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Never dropped below 100fps with *no* overclock. It was running at 110-120 most of the time.
> 
> (1440p)


Thanks very much Wihglah, made my decision even easier now. +Rep


----------



## mbondPDX

Newegg needs to get more in stock, stat!


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops make me angry. Why would you pull over the late night workers who are heading home at 1am and also mock them? That money could have easily been spent on a water cooling...
> 
> Anyway hows my card results looking guys. That minimum fps is scaring me and i'm afraid my card might be throttling, but ill do further testing tomorrow when its hotter. MSI btw.


You might want to rerun that. Something does not look right with how low that fps is.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Newegg needs to get more in stock, stat!


So glad I ordered as soon as they appeared.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*
> 
> You might want to rerun that. Something does not look right with how low that fps is.




Ran it twice and took the best one the difference was a few fps, mind you my ambient temp was much lower then last times. Looks like my card is under performing 3-12 fps and sometimes even more compared to most of you guys. Seriously just my luck. My last cards (2 770s) were apparently "faulty" when my friend tested them, I feel like the odds are against me in life haha.

I have been eyeing the 970s in sli for a while. Should I just drop this card on ebay or something?

GPU-ZSensorLogheaven.txt 351k .txt file


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got my evga sc 980 from Newegg yesterday.

Can hit 1575 on the core but no where near stable. Been running heaven in a loop over night with 1510 MHz core clock and 7500 MHz memory clock. Stable but hot at 80. I've had same low minimum fps in the benchmark. Not sure how to recreate it though. Current score: 

Best I could do from my iPod.

Bumping the core or memory any higher makes it crash sooner or later.

I cannot wait to get my block on Thursday. Ordered it from Dazmode. Hopefully a modded bios is available soon.


----------



## Mand12

How exactly does the flow in the reference cooler work? Where is the intake? Is all the exhaust out the back by the video outputs?


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> How exactly does the flow in the reference cooler work? Where is the intake? Is all the exhaust out the back by the video outputs?


Intake is right under where the power inputs are and yes it exhaust right out the back where the outputs are.


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it twice and took the best one the difference was a few fps, mind you my ambient temp was much lower then last times. Looks like my card is under performing 3-12 fps and sometimes even more compared to most of you guys. Seriously just my luck. My last cards (2 770s) were apparently "faulty" when my friend tested them, I feel like the odds are against me in life haha.
> 
> I have been eyeing the 970s in sli for a while. Should I just drop this card on ebay or something?
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLogheaven.txt 351k .txt file


Try some other bench marks. Or uninstall and reinstalled heaven. I have had problems with heaven my self.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it twice and took the best one the difference was a few fps, mind you my ambient temp was much lower then last times. Looks like my card is under performing 3-12 fps and sometimes even more compared to most of you guys. Seriously just my luck. My last cards (2 770s) were apparently "faulty" when my friend tested them, I feel like the odds are against me in life haha.
> 
> I have been eyeing the 970s in sli for a while. Should I just drop this card on ebay or something?
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLogheaven.txt 351k .txt file


Perhaps there is some other part of your system that is causing the problem, not the GPU. If ou look at your two pic's one has a min FPS of 30 and the other of 6. So something was taking up a lot of clock cycles in your first test.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Intake is right under where the power inputs are and yes it exhaust right out the back where the outputs are.


By "under" do you mean it pulls in through the circular part with the fan, or from the fins on the "front" of the card?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Both Gigabyte cards in stock at Newegg right NAO.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> By "under" do you mean it pulls in through the circular part with the fan, or from the fins on the "front" of the card?


Mostly where the fan is, but the fan will pull a small amount of air through front fins as well.


----------



## Axon

Arriving tomorrow!







time to get some gtx 980 sli action on the go!


----------



## Mydog

@skyn3t
Am I wrong to say that there won't be any new OC'in bios for the ref 980's?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Mostly where the fan is, but the fan will pull a small amount of air through front fins as well.


Given that, how badly is airflow blocked by having another card adjacent, like this:



I get that people like to put water blocks on them, but surely the cooler is designed for this sort of operation, yes?


----------



## bastian

Oh yeah, Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming on its way to me!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Given that, how badly is airflow blocked by having another card adjacent, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that people like to put water blocks on them, but surely the cooler is designed for this sort of operation, yes?


The three cards on the top would be a good 5-15 degrees hotter than the bottom one, I'm sure. I would imagine the front opening offers slightly more airflow than older generations that didn't have it, but it's definitely not designed as an offset and the airflow would still be terribly restricted in the three upper cards. I doubt they be suffocating though.

It's designed to work, but how well I suppose is the question.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @skyn3t
> Am I wrong to say that there won't be any new OC'in bios for the ref 980's?


Tech Inferno is dead to, so...

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @skyn3t
> Am I wrong to say that there won't be any new OC'in bios for the ref 980's?


Sure it does look this way now


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> What is the latest on the skyn3t bios? Just curious because I got my EK block yesterday.


nothing special about getting the coolers off? just like any other NVidia blower?

hrmm.. i should test the cards first before putting the blocks on.. but i'm lazy


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it twice and took the best one the difference was a few fps, mind you my ambient temp was much lower then last times. Looks like my card is under performing 3-12 fps and sometimes even more compared to most of you guys. Seriously just my luck. My last cards (2 770s) were apparently "faulty" when my friend tested them, I feel like the odds are against me in life haha.


This is what I got on my first run, it's a little higher:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/00000_zpse9ea1a6d.jpg.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> nothing special about getting the coolers off? just like any other NVidia blower?
> 
> hrmm.. i should test the cards first before putting the blocks on.. but i'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope dead easy to pull off, the thermal pads can be a little sticky and make it a little harder to pull off, but it's really straight forward.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2194285/[/IMG][/URL]
> Nope dead easy to pull off, the thermal pads can be a little sticky and make it a little harder to pull off, but it's really straight forward.


do i have the take the back off first?

yeah.. of course i do









edit:
some thing seem wrong here:



I'm pretty sure something should be on the parts i marked in red... thoughts? my gut tells me something is wrong.. but if it put a pad int he wrong place - it might break the contact with other pads...


----------



## OverK1LL

WOOT!


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!


shinny









are you putting anything on the red areas i marked above? the left most one doesn't have a chance in hell of making contact with the waterblock... but the one ont he right looks like it just needs some jiz.


----------



## battleaxe

Someone just posted a 3dMark11 score that was over 20k with a 980. And I don't think it was clocked all that high. My pair of GTX670's in SLI are slightly over 20k. So this one card is more powerful than my 670's in SLI. WTH man? This is nuts.

I wanna see some 980 and 970 benchies...


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Someone just posted a 3dMark11 score that was over 20k with a 980. And I don't think it was clocked all that high. My pair of GTX670's in SLI are slightly over 20k. So this one card is more powerful than my 670's in SLI. WTH man? This is nuts.
> 
> I wanna see some 980 and 970 benchies...


I get my pair of GTX 980's tomorrow ill get some benches done


----------



## BangBangPlay

This is BS. I ordered my 980 Acetal WB from EK on 9/21, presumably right after it was even made available and it still hasn't even shipped. Meanwhile Performance PCs has them in stock and ready to ship today. I just ordered an EK backplate from them two days ago and I would've just ordered the block too if I knew EK was going to shuffle its feet about getting mine shipped. The whole point of ordering it from EK was to get it sooner, and I paid more than I would have if I had just waited and ordered it from Performance or Frozen. This is the last time I order anything from EK directly.

If it doesn't ship tomorrow I'm canceling the order and ordering one from Performance. It would be cheaper anyways and it will get here in two days Fed Ex like it always does when I order anything from them. "Shipping starts the 26th" my ass...


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> This is what I got on my first run, it's a little higher:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/00000_zpse9ea1a6d.jpg.html
> Nope dead easy to pull off, the thermal pads can be a little sticky and make it a little harder to pull off, but it's really straight forward.


\

Ah okay so my cards not too far off considering yours is clocked higher. Did my first GPU overclocking ever and so far so good. I hope i'm not going to blow it up. Is 2000 for the memory clock correct? In testing it shows 4000.



Also here's a folder of my benchmarks if anyone wants to compare or take a look for me.



http://imgur.com/G86fH


Overall I think my card is on par with most 980s give or take a few fps. The next step is getting another and water cooling one of them. The question is which 980 to sli with.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> \
> 
> Ah okay so my cards not too far off considering yours is clocked higher. Did my first GPU overclocking ever and so far so good. I hope i'm not going to blow it up. Is 2000 for the memory clock correct? In testing it shows 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> Also here's a folder of my benchmarks if anyone wants to compare or take a look for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/G86fH
> 
> 
> Overall I think my card is on par with most 980s give or take a few fps. The next step is getting another and water cooling one of them. The question is which 980 to sli with.


Why did you leave you power limit set to only 100%? Let that thing boost higher. Max it out.


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> \
> 
> Ah okay so my cards not too far off considering yours is clocked higher. Did my first GPU overclocking ever and so far so good. I hope i'm not going to blow it up. Is 2000 for the memory clock correct? In testing it shows 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> Also here's a folder of my benchmarks if anyone wants to compare or take a look for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/G86fH
> 
> 
> Overall I think my card is on par with most 980s give or take a few fps. The next step is getting another and water cooling one of them. The question is which 980 to sli with.


Ya really you should max that power limit. why not let the card us more power if need? I max out my power limit on every card i have.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*
> 
> Ya really you should max that power limit. why not let the card us more power if need? I max out my power limit on every card i have.


Well the guides I quickly went through only mentioned changing the core clock and the memory clock. I seem pretty stable, but if you guys say so. Seems 125% is max. This at most will just increase stability, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Why did you leave you power limit set to only 100%? Let that thing boost higher. Max it out.


Noob here haha


----------



## bastian

Newegg has a big shipment of MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G in stock. Just under 300 units. Go go!


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Newegg has a big shipment of MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G in stock. Just under 300 units. Go go!


Terrible timing for me... To buy or not to buy.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Terrible timing for me... To buy or not to buy.


They are going fast!


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> They are going fast!


Ehh well i'm fine with my single card for now. I'll wait for all the non reference models to get reviewed before I choose the next card for sli.


----------



## StonedAlex

Do you guys know if we're going to get to put a custom bios on these new cards? I came across this: ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html online and it sounds like they are going to try locking them down a little more.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Do you guys know if we're going to get to put a custom bios on these new cards? I came across this: ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html online and it sounds like they are going to try locking them down a little more.


This. Want more voltage!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Gpu Boost 2.0 seems to work much better on the 900 series than it did on the 700 series. I set the temp target to 82 and it adjusted the core to keep it at 82 in Valley. Not that it matters much when I put it under water, but it looks like Nvidia has ironed out the kinks this time around. Also power target seems to be working as it should too. On my 770 I was lucky to hit 95% TDP with the slider at max. Now if EK can ship me that damn block I can really stretch this cards legs...


----------



## sorun

Nice! I was able to squeeze out 4 more fps. With the power limit maxed I got a to a core clock that gave me a bit of tearing before (1530) . I feel like I could clock it even higher but temps got to 80 in my hot air suffocating room.


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Nice! I was able to squeeze out 4 more fps. With the power limit maxed I got a to a core clock that gave me a bit of tearing before (1530) . I feel like I could clock it even higher but temps got to 80 in my hot air suffocating room.


What's your fan speed at


----------



## COMBO2

Just got 2x Superclocked EVGA 980s for my new rig.
Haven't had a chance to get my hands dirty. Will be overclocking them today.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zarrr
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dueq4

Would be awesome if you could add me to the club!
















EDIT: Forgot to mention that I've got two waterblocks on the way as well.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*
> 
> What's your fan speed at


When it hits 80c the fans top out 80% and it seems to keep the cards Temps stopped right there. Otherwise it can maintain 70c at 60% while gaming. I got a nzxt h440 so this isn't to be bad considering my room Temps and the lack of airflow.

Water cooling is definitely on my list, but I want something cheap like a g10 combined with a clc. I hear the g10 isn't a good idea for the 900 series so I'm stumped.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Water cooling is definitely on my list, but I want something cheap like a g10 combined with a clc. I hear the g10 isn't a good idea for the 900 series so I'm stumped.


I was politely told off for suggesting the same thing..









Though a cheap alternative there's nothing to cool the vrm's with, a fan alone isn't enough.
I saw a pick of someone modding the stock cooler to put a AIO on the GTX980, can't remember where.

I would pull the stock cooler apart if I knew how, I can't see how the top shroud comes off to expose the actual heat sink..


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> When it hits 80c the fans top out 80% and it seems to keep the cards Temps stopped right there. Otherwise it can maintain 70c at 60% while gaming. I got a nzxt h440 so this isn't to be bad considering my room Temps and the lack of airflow.
> 
> Water cooling is definitely on my list, but I want something cheap like a g10 combined with a clc. I hear the g10 isn't a good idea for the 900 series so I'm stumped.


Have the fan turn up to 80% at 50-55c. It's easier to keep a card cooled then to try and cool it down once it reaches higher Temps.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> When it hits 80c the fans top out 80% and it seems to keep the cards Temps stopped right there. Otherwise it can maintain 70c at 60% while gaming. I got a nzxt h440 so this isn't to be bad considering my room Temps and the lack of airflow.
> 
> Water cooling is definitely on my list, but I want something cheap like a g10 combined with a clc. I hear the g10 isn't a good idea for the 900 series so I'm stumped.


Why isnt the g10 good for 900 series? I know the 970s, or at least some. have their VRMs in a location that makes the g10s fan worthless but what exactly makes it a bad idea?

Just curious cause either way i made my own mounting bracket for my 970s and used copper heatsinks for vrms and vrams.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Why isnt the g10 good for 900 series? I know the 970s, or at least some. have their VRMs in a location that makes the g10s fan worthless but what exactly makes it a bad idea?


Just rotate the bracket on the G10 so the fan is over the VRM's, it fits, but again no VRM heat sinks..


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> have their VRMs in a location that makes the g10s fan worthless but what exactly makes it a bad idea?


That is basically why I was told to stay away and something else pertaining to the 980, but I can't recall.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> That is basically why I was told to stay away and something else pertaining to the 980, but I can't recall.


The 980's VRM's are in the same spot, there's just no independent heatsink on them to cool them.


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834

MSI 980 Gaming at the egg


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just rotate the bracket on the G10 so the fan is over the VRM's, it fits, but again no VRM heat sinks..


Granted i did not test this myself...but i cant imagine that would work because it seemed to me that the fan side would extend over the back area where the plugs are if you switched it backwards like that?

As for vrm heatsinks.....buy those extra, done.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I have a GTX780ti Classified heat sink sitting on my shelf, wonder it that will fit on the 980









I'm guessing if I could somehow remove the copper heat sink from inside the reference cooler's housing, it could fit right in that spot...hmmmm.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834
> 
> MSI 980 Gaming at the egg


Just want to make sure ..... This isn't a reference board right ???? I have 2 blocks already and my order has been waiting for amazon to ship for a little more than a week now im tempted but im pretty sure this isnt a reference board

Anyone???


----------



## Cial00

Anyone with the EK block installed have results yet?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Anyone with the EK block installed have results yet?


Not here sorry. Blocks shipped yesterday so maybe at the weekend.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

How's this for a quick and dirty OC on the stock reference cooler?

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/quickoc_zps5eb7d952.jpg.html


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> How's this for a quick and dirty OC on the stock reference cooler?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/quickoc_zps5eb7d952.jpg.html


Looking good. Try for even more.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834
> 
> MSI 980 Gaming at the egg


I'm surprised this has been in stock for quite a while.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Looking good. Try for even more.


I will when I get better cooling, worried about VRM temps, no one really knows what they run at as we can't monitor them.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol seriously I wouldn't worry. You'd have to be a special cretin to damage the card overclocking on the stock BIOS / cooler with yourself at fault.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lYou'd have to be a special cretin to damage the card overclocking on the stock BIOS / cooler with yourself at fault.


You called









Man if I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all..lol

Other than the noise I love this card, I do hope there will be a 3rd party solution, I'm really not looking forward to putting water on it..lol
This is why the noise bugs me, I thought of moving my machine back to the Carbine Air 540, so I have more room on my desk to have the cables against the wall...lol

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20141001_184233_zpsb5488c17.jpg.html


----------



## nandapanda

I would recommend you don't, I have the carbide Air 540 and i'm moving to either a Nanoxia DS5 or Corsair 750d because the noise is too much. The hot swap hard drive bay leaves all the hard drive noise to escape through the open bottom of the case. Added to that it's rather open design which doesn't lend itself to great noise dampening. If you replaced all the fans with quiet editions and used SSD's then it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why aren't you looking forward to putting them on water? NV reference cards are easy peazy to block


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why aren't you looking forward to putting them on water? NV reference cards are easy peazy to block


Yeah but I got to buy a complete setup from scratch and other than the block I have no clue what to buy, it's more the fittings that confuse me.
I thought about a Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT kit and just the GTX980 block, was going to se me back $410, but was told thats just "too noob"

So I looked at the:
XSPC D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo
EK CoolStream WE 360 Dual Radiator (it fits 140mm fans, which I have heaps of Noctua's laying around including 4 industrial ones).
EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC980 GTX Acetal Nickel
That was going to be $466 without tubing/fittings etc.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=357778&action=wish_lists
(Only place in Australia with a good range of stuff)

Then I got confused with fitting sizes, what sort of tubing, should I put a CPU block on too (the 4790k is under a H110 ATM).
Got plenty of room in the Enthoo Primo though.

I did ask elsewhere (Australian forum) but no one was very helpful, and I didn't want to annoy you all over here. (I ask enough questions..lol)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah but I got to buy a complete setup from scratch and other than the block I have no clue what to buy, it's more the fittings that confuse me.
> I thought about a Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT kit and just the GTX980 block, was going to se me back $410, but was told thats just "too noob"
> 
> So I looked at the:
> XSPC D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo
> EK CoolStream WE 360 Dual Radiator (it fits 140mm fans, which I have heaps of Noctua's laying around including 4 industrial ones).
> EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC980 GTX Acetal Nickel
> That was going to be $466 without tubing/fittings etc.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=357778&action=wish_lists
> (Only place in Australia with a good range of stuff)
> 
> Then I got confused with fitting sizes, what sort of tubing, should I put a CPU block on too (the 4790k is under a H110 ATM).
> Got plenty of room in the Enthoo Primo though.
> 
> I did ask elsewhere (Australian forum) but no one was very helpful, and I didn't want to annoy you all over here. (I ask enough questions..lol)


I'm on my 5th loop, and fittings still confuse me.

11mm, 5/16ths, ID, OD.

Every time I put an order in I have to sit there and stare at them all to make sure they all match.

Plus everything I need is never in stock, so I order some from one site, others from another, then wait 3 weeks for a specific extender in the right colour.

You are not alone.

I recommend getting a kit though, that way you know everything is matched.


----------



## Silent Scone

Always stick with the same tubing size from build to build and you'd be hard pressed to go wrong









Everyone orders the wrong ones from time to time though


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Always stick with the same tubing size from build to build and you'd be hard pressed to go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone orders the wrong ones from time to time though


So you think the Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT Kit, the specs say 13/10 (10 x 1.5mm) compression fitting G1/4in, and the block is G1/4, so I'm guessing they are exact match..lol..
Should I get 2 extra fittings, 2 G1/4 plugs and a little bit of extra tubing, or that kit won't be enough to cool both the CPU and GPU?

Does this look ok:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=356158&action=wish_lists


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah but I got to buy a complete setup from scratch and other than the block I have no clue what to buy, it's more the fittings that confuse me.
> I thought about a Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT kit and just the GTX980 block, was going to se me back $410, but was told thats just "too noob"
> 
> So I looked at the:
> XSPC D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo
> EK CoolStream WE 360 Dual Radiator (it fits 140mm fans, which I have heaps of Noctua's laying around including 4 industrial ones).
> EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC980 GTX Acetal Nickel
> That was going to be $466 without tubing/fittings etc.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=357778&action=wish_lists
> (Only place in Australia with a good range of stuff)
> 
> Then I got confused with fitting sizes, what sort of tubing, should I put a CPU block on too (the 4790k is under a H110 ATM).
> Got plenty of room in the Enthoo Primo though.
> 
> I did ask elsewhere (Australian forum) but no one was very helpful, and I didn't want to annoy you all over here. (I ask enough questions..lol)


I would personally start with one of the XSPC kits to begin with. Just get one with a rad that fits in your case. Its what I did starting out(mine was the older rasa kit) and the raystorm block is a really good one for the price. You can then add your gpu block into the loop. However the rule of thumb is 120mm of radiator space for each block and then usually an extra 120mm for overclock headroom.

*edit* I see you got an alphacool kit in your list there. Someone else will have to chime in on that one. Never used any of their stuff so I can't vouch for it. Also I'm not as familiar with the metric conversion on the fittings and tubing as I should be.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I would personally start with one of the XSPC kits to begin with. Just get one with a rad that fits in your case.


All the RAD's fit in the Primo.








I actually can find any XSPC kits in Australia, there's was a EK kit, but they are sold out with no ETA.
So its basically Alphacool, custom or nothing..


----------



## alavadomanuel

hi guys, I have a problem when it comes to flash my gpu, the error resulting adapter id is not known well and downloaded the files, which can be? is not my first chart I do flash


----------



## alavadomanuel

the error is "disable EEPROM" leaves me







disable it gives me error


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Nice! I was able to squeeze out 4 more fps. With the power limit maxed I got a to a core clock that gave me a bit of tearing before (1530) . I feel like I could clock it even higher but temps got to 80 in my hot air suffocating room.


Wow... 1530... nice. These cards are great man!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

My card is a really bad overclocker...

Mem cant even hit 300Mhz it seems, Core is unstable at 1450Mhz boost









Wondering if i shoud just leave it at stock









Evga 980 Sc refrence cooler/design, Valid: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=72pf3


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey I got a question.

Remember how I had the strange Metro Redux benchmark issue, where it would crash with Advance PhysX on, well it seems in the driver PhysX was set to Auto.
Now it should really default to a Nvidia GPU when set to auto, but anyway I manually set PhysX to the GPU in the control panel and the crashing stopped with Advanced PhysX on.
Don't even need to touch the Power Limit slider either.

Thing is eVGA just emailed a RMA DOA approval, those who have dealt with eVGA before, should I email them back to say it's fine, or do I DOA the card.
You saw it overclock fine so I'm guessing the card is all good....

Thoughts?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey I got a question.
> 
> Remember how I had the strange Metro Redux benchmark issue, where it would crash with Advance PhysX on, well it seems in the driver PhysX was set to Auto.
> Now it should really default to a Nvidia GPU when set to auto, but anyway I manually set PhysX to the GPU in the control panel and the crashing stopped with Advanced PhysX on.
> Don't even need to touch the Power Limit slider either.
> 
> Thing is eVGA just emailed a RMA DOA approval, those who have dealt with eVGA before, should I email them back to say it's fine, or do I DOA the card.
> You saw it overclock fine so I'm guessing the card is all good....
> 
> Thoughts?


eVGA is very nice to handle with, Just send them a email with the solution, I am ure they will understand









They asked me if they coud send a ups to get my card, But i said No, And let my local shop give me a refund instead (780 Classy)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> eVGA is very nice to handle with, Just send them a email with the solution, I am ure they will understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They asked me if they coud send a ups to get my card, But i said No, And let my local shop give me a refund instead (780 Classy)


I think I spoke too soon, I just ran Metro Redux benchmark with the same overclock I ran Heaven in, and it crashed.

Edit:
I think that was me, set the temp limit to 80c and the power limit to +125, it hit the temp limit and crashed.
Increased it and it was fine..lol..


----------



## Accursed Entity

Ordered a Gigabyte 980 reference card, got tired of waiting for a 970 on Amazon.


----------



## MikeSanders

Any Chance on flashing a EVGA SC Bios to a normal card? Dont want to overclock further...


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Ordered a Gigabyte 980 reference card, got tired of waiting for a 970 on Amazon.


I did the same thing. I was waiting on a 970. But got sick of waiting when the 980 was in Stock


----------



## ayaya119

*NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!

and i flashed my gtx980 sli already*


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaya119*
> 
> *NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!
> 
> and i flashed my gtx980 sli already*
> 
> snip


OHHHH BABY!

Someone confirm!?


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey I got a question.
> 
> Remember how I had the strange Metro Redux benchmark issue, where it would crash with Advance PhysX on, well it seems in the driver PhysX was set to Auto.
> Now it should really default to a Nvidia GPU when set to auto, but anyway I manually set PhysX to the GPU in the control panel and the crashing stopped with Advanced PhysX on.
> Don't even need to touch the Power Limit slider either.
> 
> Thing is eVGA just emailed a RMA DOA approval, those who have dealt with eVGA before, should I email them back to say it's fine, or do I DOA the card.
> You saw it overclock fine so I'm guessing the card is all good....
> 
> Thoughts?


Friendo! This is the thread I've been following on evga.
http://forums.evga.com/Driver-stopped-responding-and-recovered-errors-with-my-EVGA-GTX-980-SC-on-default-clocks-m2219878.aspx

A few people, including me, have had the same problem. In Nvidia Control Panel, set PhysX to CPU and let us know if it fixed your prob. Crysis3 was crashing on me after 3-5mins of gameplay. Tried the PhysX trick and played last night 30mins straight. I can't say 100% problem solved but so far so good. At least until a new driver comes.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Friendo! This is the thread I've been following on evga.
> http://forums.evga.com/Driver-stopped-responding-and-recovered-errors-with-my-EVGA-GTX-980-SC-on-default-clocks-m2219878.aspx
> 
> A few people, including me, have had the same problem. In Nvidia Control Panel, set PhysX to CPU and let us know if it fixed your prob. Crysis3 was crashing on me after 3-5mins of gameplay. Tried the PhysX trick and played last night 30mins straight. I can't say 100% problem solved but so far so good. At least until a new driver comes.


I just did 6 straight runs of Metro LL Redux benchmark with no crashing, PhysX set to GPU.
Card was completely stock besides the fan profile.

If I set it to CPU I can't even get past the first train scene without increasing the power limit.

I had an email from Jacob asking a few questions, a few hours after I replied I got the email from evga Support with the RMA DOA approval.

It's so strange.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaya119*
> 
> *NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!
> 
> and i flashed my gtx980 sli already*


I would be crushed if we couldn't.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not in public domain yet

@ayaya119 can you post it up


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Someone just posted a 3dMark11 score that was over 20k with a 980. And I don't think it was clocked all that high. My pair of GTX670's in SLI are slightly over 20k. So this one card is more powerful than my 670's in SLI. WTH man? This is nuts.
> 
> I wanna see some 980 and 970 benchies...


3dmark11_980_20650_marks


And I use memory installed by these professionals


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> And I use memory installed by these professionals


----------



## ForTheHorde

So i was thinking about getting the MSI 970 but i think my mind has now now changed, only thing is which to choose.......

980 Classified http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-267-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812

or 980 Hydro Copper http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-265-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812


----------



## Silent Scone

F* hell, some serious gouging coming from OCUK at the moment.

I guess the Hydro isn't much more than you'd pay for just buying the EK block yourself...

Which is what I've done...and they're coming tomorrow lol


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> do i have the take the back off first?
> 
> yeah.. of course i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> some thing seem wrong here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure something should be on the parts i marked in red... thoughts? my gut tells me something is wrong.. but if it put a pad int he wrong place - it might break the contact with other pads...


No there are not supposed to be any components soldered there. The theory is this PCB will probably be used for the big chip as well and that extra power phase will come into play at that time.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> No there are not supposed to be any components soldered there. The theory is this PCB will probably be used for the big chip as well and that extra power phase will come into play at that time.


I believe what he was saying was that he thinks a pad should be placed there to make better contact with the block but that it would break contact on other pads potentially.


----------



## Bluemustang

The larger square ones are inductors i believe, not VRMs. And i've never heard those needing to be heatsinked.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, I can't find that NVFLASH version anywhere, either


----------



## Jam0r

likewise


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> 3dmark11_980_20650_marks
> 
> 
> And I use memory installed by these professionals


Nice score. But did you score?

Maybe its time to push my 670's... nah... I'm too lazy. Probably just get a new card instead.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ugh, I can't find that NVFLASH version anywhere, either


See if this one works:

NVFlash5190.zip 715k .zip file


----------



## westlake

No, this is NOT work!
v5.190 is "protected".


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> All the RAD's fit in the Primo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually can find any XSPC kits in Australia, there's was a EK kit, but they are sold out with no ETA.
> So its basically Alphacool, custom or nothing..


Don't get a kit! It will just limit you later when you want to customize the loop to your case. I have seen other members buy those kits and then regret it once they have a better understanding of water cooling. I'd buy the rads, pump/res, and blocks first and then buy the fittings and tubing once you have a better idea of your loop setup. Many of those kits have older style pumps on the block too. And were you thinking of changing your case? If you are that could drastically change your potential loop and give you less options/space for mounting your pump and res.

The EK 3.2 X-res is a great pump and comes with two different size reservoirs (100mm or 140mm tall). I run its little brother the 2.2 with the Swiftech H220X pump in tandem. PWM control is great if you want to limit noise. The H220X isn't a bad way to start your loop either, but it should be mounted in the roof. So it depends on your case. Also add another reservoir to the H220X to make it easier to bleed. 3/8 ID X 5/8 OD tubing is pretty standard and doesn't kink very easily (like 1/2 OD tubing does). G1/4 is the thread size for fittings and that is standard. If you use 3/8 X 5/8 tubing then you want all 3/8 fittings. I'd buy all your components separate and forego the kit if I were you...


----------



## Creo

Found it: nvflash 5.196

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWoH9WK

Source:
http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1142593-1-1.html


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'd have to agree that the kit isn't the best option to choose.

I'm currently in the midst of very slowly putting together my first loop. I originally started with a kit in mind, then moved on to a better one for around $400. Once I realized I'd be spending $500 on a kit, I figured why not select my own pieces which would only cost maybe $50 more. Of course I ended up spending $950, but now I have a lot of really nice parts and the loop is coming together nicely. If I ever want to expand, I can now do so very easily. There were a lot of things that I found added up, like making a drain port, but it's all very well worth it if you're going to bother at all. It also cost me a pretty penny ensuring everything is brass/copper/silver coil - I don't think mixing metals is wise for a beginner. It doesn't have to cost this much for you. I spent a lot more than I needed on things like tools that would make the work more convenient to me.

Originally I wanted something flashy but ended up with acetal ek blocks on everything. I figure function is more important than form, and I'd rather not risk any spider webbing from a plexi top even if it's a rare occurrence.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 575k .zip file


Ok, hope it works!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 575k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok, hope it works!


Now we need a unlocked bios?

Is there one in the "wild" ?

My 2x Evga SC @ stock bios is boring


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westlake*
> 
> No, this is NOT work!
> v5.190 is "protected".


ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html

Is it something to do with this potentially?
Quote:


> NVIDIA GPUs embed several microprocessors based on a custom architecture called "Falcon". Starting with the Maxwell family of GPUs, these microprocessors are changing to be able to better protect the hardware from being misprogrammed.


----------



## alavadomanuel

where skyn3t downloaded the new bios for GTX 980 thx


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, it's nice to have bling on your rig, but it could be costly and it doesn't effect performance. Function and performance trumps looks. I use barbs and clamps on my loop and it barely looks any different than compression fittings. Once the side cover with window goes on you can't tell the difference. The most visible parts of the loop are the tubing and the reservoir usually, the blocks get overlooked and hidden.

On another note EK finally shipped my 980 Acetal block! So in a few days I can add my 980 back into my loop and I also plan to add a drain outlet on my lower reservoir. Despite the lower TDP these cards can get up there in temps when OCed. My card hits 1500 Hz core on air (82C) so I wouldn't be surprised to see a little more headroom under water. Anyone install their WB yet and have some OCing results?


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 575k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok, hope it works!


Anyone used this yet?

Presume it's DOS only


----------



## ayaya119

NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 714k .zip file


*windows 8.1 x64

1、cmd-dos(admin)

2、e:
cd nvflash
nvflash --list
nvflash -i0 xxx.rom
nvflash -i1 xxx.rom

3、done

tips:NO -4 -5 -6 because 5.196 is only for OEM

GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, it's nice to have bling on your rig, but it could be costly and it doesn't effect performance. Function and performance trumps looks. I use barbs and clamps on my loop and it barely looks any different than compression fittings. Once the side cover with window goes on you can't tell the difference. The most visible parts of the loop are the tubing and the reservoir usually, the blocks get overlooked and hidden.
> 
> On another note EK finally shipped my 980 Acetal block! So in a few days I can add my 980 back into my loop and I also plan to add a drain outlet on my lower reservoir. Despite the lower TDP these cards can get up there in temps when OCed. My card hits 1500 Hz core on air (82C) so I wouldn't be surprised to see a little more headroom under water. Anyone install their WB yet and have some OCing results?


Good point. Using barbs is tremendously cheaper than compression fittings and is what led to my total being so damned high.









I'm a big fan of the bitspower matte black and carbon black fittings though. I think there's a new line of premium fittings coming out, noticed some stop plugs for it but no other fittings.

I'll finally be taking the plunge tomorrow and setting everything up. I'll share some results if others haven't flooded the thread with them already.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaya119*
> 
> NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 714k .zip file
> 
> 
> *windows 8.1 x64
> 
> 1、cmd-dos(admin)
> 
> 2、e:
> cd nvflash
> nvflash --list
> nvflash -i0 xxx.rom
> nvflash -i1 xxx.rom
> 
> 3、done
> 
> tips:NO -4 -5 -6 because 5.196 is only for OEM
> 
> GOOD LUCK*


Have you actually flashed a modified ROM successfully, though?


----------



## ayaya119

NO

I JUST FLASHED EVGA SC BIOS(1241mhz) INTO GALAXY GTX980(REF)

is there any mod bios?


----------



## alavadomanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you actually flashed a modified ROM successfully, though?


I could only official rom evga, msi and gigabyte


----------



## DStealth

Hi all,
New owner here...for the Maxwell at least








Exceeding the limit of 125%@1550/8200 1.25v... any info of custom BIOS flashing at the horizon ?
Skyn3t is not answering my PM's today


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hi all,
> New owner here...for the Maxwell at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceeding the limit of 125%@1550/8200 1.25v... any info of custom BIOS flashing at the horizon ?
> Skyn3t is not answering my PM's today


Almost - we can flash a BIOS now, so we are just waiting for Skyn3t to edit one for us.


----------



## fleetfeather

If someone could link me to a guide to download my 970's stock bios (so skyn3t later has a bios he is able to mod), that would be appreciated


----------



## GoldenTiger

We already could flash OEM bioses because they had proper UEFI certs, the question is if we can flash modded ones (5.190 was able to flash stock ones still already). I'm going to go test 5.196 with my modded bios and will report back







.









EDIT: Also, pm'd fleetfeather this but you can save your stock BIOS with this new gpu-z test build: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/ just use the button to the right of the BIOS version tag in the main window







.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Almost - we can flash a BIOS now, so we are just waiting for Skyn3t to edit one for us.


Waiting on this also.....!
Don't forget us 970 users.
C'mon Brothers!


----------



## fleetfeather

GTX 970 ACX SC stock bios:

ACXstock.txt 175k .txt file


(Change .txt to .rom)

Thanks @GoldenTiger for the assist


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Waiting on this also.....!
> Don't forget us 970 users.
> C'mon Brothers!


*Bad news, as I expected when reading this was the simplified OEM version for windows again







.*

You still can't flash a modded BIOS due to the same UEFI cert error (enforced in Windows and probably not going to be doable without a DOS version) and the HASH mismatch error (fixable via hex editing, which I have done on my files previously to test).

Here's what you'll get when trying this new 5.196 nvflash for windows "simplified" with a KBT modded file:



You can solve the HASH error as I've described previously in this thread via the methods I outlined, but the cert isn't something anyone's going to be doing on an end-user basis. Basically the time to get excited will be when you see a new nvflash for DOS that can recognize Maxwell 2.0 cards







.

EDIT: This error is the one we can fix already:

Code:



Code:


Error Code:7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH

The other one is the encrypted UEFI boot certificate and will 99.99% require the new dos version of nvflash to proceed with







. You resolve that one with nvflash.exe --protectoff normally which may work with a non-"simplified" windows version but not for sure.


----------



## Naennon

this is sick...

do you think a dos version could bypass that signature thingy?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> this is sick...
> 
> do you think a dos version could bypass that signature thingy?


Yes, the DOS version with --protectoff doesn't check against that signature, or at least it hasn't for past cards including Maxwell 1.0 (aka 750 Ti).







Back to the waiting game for now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html
> 
> Is it something to do with this potentially?


As far as I know, that shouldn't be an issue. The exact errors we are running into particularly were encountered on Maxwell 1.0 (GTX 750/750 Ti) and resolved by using a DOS nvflash with --protectoff.


----------



## MikeGR7

Oh well....
I thought this version DID recognized Maxwell.
I think that we'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Naennon

imho is --protectoff only for protected roms - to remove flash(write) protection


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Oh well....
> I thought this version DID recognized Maxwell.
> I think that we'll figure it out soon enough.


It recognizes it but is unable to flash modded files because it errors on the internal UEFI cert in the BIOS which doesn't match the signature for the modded file at that point. As I said we will need either a DOS version (virtually certain to work) or a non-simplified Windows version (won't necessarily work but might) that can recognize Maxwell 2.0 boards, to be able to flash with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> imho is --protectoff only for protected roms - to remove flash(write) protection


Need a DOS version for sure, but I have heard people say that --protectoff has resolved the same errror code in the past. Whether it will or won't on these boards is a toss-up, hence why I'm saying we need the DOS one to be sure we can flash







.


----------



## Naennon

cannot confirm that









few months ago i had some asus 680/780 here with protection and --protectoff only removed the protection to flash ANY other rom than the original one - even the same again


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> cannot confirm that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few months ago i had some asus 680/780 here with protection and --protectoff only removed the protection to flash ANY other rom than the original one - even the same again


Yeah, the reason we get that cert error is because it is checked against in Windows. While there *could* be some other protection we won't run into until we try in DOS, it is virtually certain (I won't say for sure, because we don't know, but I would say just this side of it) that we will be to flash at that point.


----------



## Naennon

ok we will see if any dos version can bypass that


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ok we will see if any dos version can bypass that


I've yet to find a released DOS nvflash that can recognize Maxwell 2.0 cards. And trust me, I've kept my ears out







. If you do find one though at some point give the thread a heads-up (I will be doing the same...). I have (and never have had) any inside hardware industry connections whatsoever, just for the record, though







.


----------



## DRen72

Guys what is the thermal safe limit on these cards?

I run my 780 up to 90 degrees in lots if games without throttling. I would have expected the 980 would at least do that.

EDIT: nVidia spec site says 98 degrees.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8777097

only gs benchmaking ~21k break


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Guys what is the thermal safe limit on these cards?
> 
> I run my 780 up to 90 degrees in lots if games without throttling. I would have expected the 980 would at least do that.


It will. But unless you hardmod on stock air you're not going to ever manage to reach that







.


----------



## famich

I have contacted OcamRazor , he did not reply on my PM as well.
It looks that we have to wait..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I've yet to find a released DOS nvflash that can recognize Maxwell 2.0 cards. And trust me, I've kept my ears out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you do find one though at some point give the thread a heads-up (I will be doing the same...). I have (and never have had) any inside hardware industry connections whatsoever, just for the record, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't expect anything before the latter part of the month...









As you know this is all a game and we are just spectators waiting for "events" to unfold...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't expect anything before the latter part of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know this is all a game and we are just spectators waiting for "events" to unfold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yar, indeed... I'll still be keeping my ears to the ground though







.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't expect anything before the latter part of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know this is all a game and we are just spectators waiting for "events" to unfold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


good~!!


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't expect anything before the latter part of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know this is all a game and we are just spectators waiting for "events" to unfold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I can live with that


----------



## MikeGR7

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jtw473

First run on my x99 setup, cpu @ 4.4 cards stock but throttling, water blocks should be here monday.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2869289
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2869241


----------



## Naennon

ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html

say bye to custom roms


----------



## Shaitan

If anyone has been looking for a 980 w/ aftermarket cooling, the MSI 980 Gaming is in stock at Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834&cm_re=gtx_980-_-14-127-834-_-Product


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html
> 
> say bye to custom roms


That likely (and claims to) only refers to specific sections of the firmware unrelated to what we're changing







. I'm wholly unworried in regards to that at this time. If you read what it talks about it is speaking of thermal registers for safety testing and future virus issues







.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html
> 
> say bye to custom roms


Yup. Looks as if custom BIOS is over now starting with gen2 Maxwell. First it was no more voltage controlk with Kepler, now BIOS mods... Epic fail really and pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Naennon

*The intent for GM10x is to protect fuses and ROM from being written by incorrect or malicious software.*

custom rom is malicious software for nvidia


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html
> 
> say bye to custom roms


Oh yea of little faith.


----------



## Nizzen

*Unlocked* Xeon 2011 !! and 2.1+ghz GTX980









https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA/photos/a.10150300503152838.360248.82461182837/10152744076722838/?type=1&theater


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/open-gpu-doc/Falcon-Security/1/Falcon-Security.html
> 
> say bye to custom roms


Thoughts @OccamRazor?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thoughts @OccamRazor?


Just read it properly in market/profit/security prism and in the RIGHT GM200... and you will draw the right conclusions...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> *The intent for GM10x is to protect fuses and ROM from being written by incorrect or malicious software.*
> 
> custom rom is malicious software for nvidia


And if you read what it actually says under the headline... you'll find it isn't necessarily talking about what we're looking to do anyway







. Read the entire page before jumping to conclusions







. So far we've seen nothing to indicate, from software, hardware, or nvidia, that custom BIOS files will not be flashable with the proper nvflash tool.










My professional opinion as a developer (and from observing tech for a very long time, started programming as a kid back in the early 90's if that gives you an idea







) is that the system is not intended to, nor will, block us from toying with custom BIOSes to raise the power limiter. *As I said, we don't know for CERTAIN* until the DOS nvflash is out, but I'd wager it at a 99.999994827% chance (floating point rounding error included







) that we'll be just fine







.

*EDIT: And just to note the errors we are receiving are not related to this "Falcon" protection whatsoever, so far.*
*EDIT 2: To expand on what Occam mentioned, the context of the system is almost definitely to prevent Quadro modding for consumer-level cards, anyway.*


----------



## Wihglah

So if you want to give yourself a heart attack - forget to disable G-Sync when you run 3dmark.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> So if you want to give yourself a heart attack - forget to disable G-Sync when you run 3dmark.


Haha, you're not the first I've heard of







.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, you're not the first I've heard of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


20 minutes it took me to figure that out

My monitor defaulted to 60Hz.

I even reinstalled the driver.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> And if you read what it actually says under the headline... you'll find it isn't necessarily talking about what we're looking to do anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Read the entire page before jumping to conclusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So far we've seen nothing to indicate, from software, hardware, or nvidia, that custom BIOS files will not be flashable with the proper nvflash tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My professional opinion as a developer (and from observing tech for a very long time, started programming as a kid back in the early 90's if that gives you an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that the system is not intended to, nor will, block us from toying with custom BIOSes to raise the power limiter. *As I said, we don't know for CERTAIN* *until the DOS nvflash is out, but I'd wager it at a 99.999994827% chance (floating point rounding error included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that we'll be just fine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *EDIT: And just to note the errors we are receiving are not related to this "Falcon" protection whatsoever, so far.*


Right on the spot Tiger! Just a couple more weeks!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't expect anything before the latter part of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know this is all a game and we are just spectators waiting for "events" to unfold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


oh well . .

waiting for my step up to process but for the others:


----------



## DStealth

A quick reference shout out
[email protected]/8080


----------



## snoball

Few odd things I am noticing now.

1.) BF4 only puts the card to 75% TDP and ~60% usage. Framerates are ~80-110 on ultra 1080p preset. I'd like to squeeze that extra usage out though, whats going on?

2.) When I boot a game Windows 8.1 is deleting my theme and going to an all black wallpaper. Only have ever experienced this since going 980.

3.) My idle clock is significantly higher than I ever remember seeing before, 1000 MHz? I am using 2 monitors, but my 770 ran at 300 something MHz idle...

It's probably young card bugs, but anyone else noticing things like this?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Few odd things I am noticing now.
> 
> 1.) BF4 only puts the card to 75% TDP and ~60% usage. Framerates are ~80-110 on ultra 1080p preset. I'd like to squeeze that extra usage out though, whats going on?
> 
> 2.) When I boot a game Windows 8.1 is deleting my theme and going to an all black wallpaper. Only have ever experienced this since going 980.
> 
> 3.) My idle clock is significantly higher than I ever remember seeing before, 1000 MHz? I am using 2 monitors, but my 770 ran at 300 something MHz idle...
> 
> It's probably young card bugs, but anyone else noticing things like this?


3) Do you have Shadowplay on? You can set it to manual instead.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Few odd things I am noticing now.
> 
> 1.) BF4 only puts the card to 75% TDP and ~60% usage. Framerates are ~80-110 on ultra 1080p preset. I'd like to squeeze that extra usage out though, whats going on?


Depending on which map you are on and how many players are in the server, the multiplayer of BF4 can be extremely CPU demanding, especially if you are running on the default Ultra preset.


----------



## snoball

Shadowplay is off, I don't use it. And the BF4 thing was apparently a CPU issue. Checked and I was 99% on all cores.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Shadowplay is off, I don't use it. And the BF4 thing was apparently a CPU issue. Checked and I was 99% on all cores.


try in nvidia control panel-power management mode=adaptive


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Few odd things I am noticing now.
> 
> 1.) BF4 only puts the card to 75% TDP and ~60% usage. Framerates are ~80-110 on ultra 1080p preset. I'd like to squeeze that extra usage out though, whats going on?
> 
> 2.) When I boot a game Windows 8.1 is deleting my theme and going to an all black wallpaper. Only have ever experienced this since going 980.
> 
> 3.) My idle clock is significantly higher than I ever remember seeing before, 1000 MHz? I am using 2 monitors, but my 770 ran at 300 something MHz idle...
> 
> It's probably young card bugs, but anyone else noticing things like this?


This happened to me with my 770s when running certain programs. Check each program in Nvidia CP and make sure power management is set to adaptive. Sometimes it gets set to prefer max performance and you end up with a high idle clock speed. Happened to me when using Crome, it was set to max performance...

Edit: Oops, didn't see that Difunto had already posted about it above, so what he said....


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Few odd things I am noticing now.
> 
> 3.) My idle clock is significantly higher than I ever remember seeing before, 1000 MHz? I am using 2 monitors, but my 770 ran at 300 something MHz idle...
> 
> It's probably young card bugs, but anyone else noticing things like this?


Is your screen 144Hz?

if so, it will run at 1000MHz. Set it to 120Hz to prevent it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys can I ask a favor.

Those of you with a eVGA GTX980 Superclocked, can you run Metro Last Light Redux benchmark fine?
I am able to do 12 straight runs with a +125 overclock, but if I try at stock it will intermittently crash. (Sometimes the 12 runs will finish, sometimes they don't)
I have my fan set to 100% to make sure it never its 80c.

Seems to be an ongoing issue with the Superclocked cards, and there has been a few posts over at the eVGA forums.
If anyone could give it a quick go and let me know if yours is stable that would be much appreciated.

I've been given the OK to return the card, but I know for a fact the store doesn't have anymore eVGA cards in stock, I bought the last one.

Oh one other thing, I can pass, Firestrike Extreme, 3DMark 11, any other game benchmark with a core +130, memory +500 overclock.

Thanks.


----------



## Axon




----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*


Congratz.....wanna see some gameplay footage pls


----------



## Axon

Stock clocks no overclocking yet...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys.
I've actually found and issue with the PhysX drivers.

If anyone has Batman AO, turn on PhysX and run the benchmark, you'll find none of the PhysX items (newspapers, toilet paper etc) move, characters walk through it.

Please excuse the low quality, but you get the picture:


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> -snip-


Thank you so much for posting some pictures, killer build! rep+!


----------



## Zurv

but would we be able to load non mod'd bios? like load a evga default to a evga hydro? that will be some bump in volts (and other settings)


----------



## error-id10t

Probably a dumb question but if it's a problem with the EFI cert then has anyone tried to boot in using Legacy ROM and trying to flash it? If you're in legacy I can't see how EFI protection would kick in... it's basically what you'd expect the DOS version to do right?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> *Unlocked* Xeon 2011 !! and 2.1+ghz GTX980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA/photos/a.10150300503152838.360248.82461182837/10152744076722838/?type=1&theater


huh. Something is wrong there, because the pixel fillrate should be WAY higher, like around 100GPixel/s. My stock clock gives 79Gpixel, and overclocked I hit up to 86GPixel. oh and the TMU's listed are also not right.


----------



## DrexelDragon

How's this so far guys? 

Boosting to 1498 MHz w/ 50 mV overvolt. I think the memory can go much further, I'll keep testing.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> How's this so far guys?
> 
> Boosting to 1498 MHz w/ 50 mV overvolt. I think the memory can go much further, I'll keep testing.


1500mhz is an average OC for a GTX 980. If you can get to 1580-1600mhz @ +82mv you're on a solid chip.

Although you wont notice the difference while gaming. Maybe 2-3 fps


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 1500mhz is an average OC for a GTX 980. If you can get to 1580-1600mhz @ +82mv you're on a solid chip.
> 
> Although you wont notice the difference while gaming. Maybe 2-3 fps


Is it really? Nice! I haven't been following much because of school and stuff. But yeah I know, just wanna get those benchmarks #'s up. Gotta move up the hall of fame!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Is it really? Nice! I haven't been following much because of school and stuff. But yeah I know, just wanna get those benchmarks #'s up. Gotta move up the hall of fame!


Mine only does 1451MHz







PrecisionX says I am at 1513, but it seems to be lying. I suspect most people also think they are a bit higher than they really are.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Mine only does 1451MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrecisionX says I am at 1513, but it seems to be lying. I suspect most people also think they are a bit higher than they really are.


It's easy to tell by checking your boost clock @ stock which for me is ~1316mhz or so and is typical of a GTX 980 @ stock boost, and then adding whatever your +Mhz offset is to the boost clock. It will fluctuate if you hit TDP limits but otherwise it's rather close, so if the clock speed in Precision is close to that, it's likely accurate.

That seems like the other app you're using is reporting the overclocked base clock instead of adding boost as well.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> How's this so far guys?
> 
> Boosting to 1498 MHz w/ 50 mV overvolt. I think the memory can go much further, I'll keep testing.


That's really good clock. Biggest boost these get is memory speed. If you can get the memory up to 8000mhz your score will make a decent jump.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Mine only does 1451MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrecisionX says I am at 1513, but it seems to be lying. I suspect most people also think they are a bit higher than they really are.


It's likely throttling to your temp limit. The 900 series cards do a good job of actually staying withing the boundaries you set in Precision X. Despite reports that these cards run cool, they heat up quick when OCed and OVed. So 1513 is the highest your Boost will go, but it's only going to 1451 because of temps or TDP limits. Last gen the Boost 2.0 didn't work like it was supposed to, but now it does. Gotta put some water on that damn isht! (So says the father from the movie Friday).


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It's easy to tell by checking your boost clock @ stock which for me is ~1316mhz or so and is typical of a GTX 980 @ stock boost, and then adding whatever your +Mhz offset is to the boost clock. It will fluctuate if you hit TDP limits but otherwise it's rather close, so if the clock speed in Precision is close to that, it's likely accurate.
> 
> That seems like the other app you're using is reporting the overclocked base clock instead of adding boost as well.


Well EVGA PrecisionX reports a stock boost clock 37MHz higher than GPU-z and some other places (1379 vs 1342). As I overclock, the difference becomes more and more the higher I clock up. Where I reach instability EVGA says I am at 1513, but other places say I am only at 1451.

Oh, and even though EVGA says my stock boost is 1379, when I add a +109 offset, EVGA then says I am at 1513... So that doesnt add right. The other programs are telling me the right thing, and they add properly too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It's likely throttling to your temp limit. The 900 series cards do a good job of actually staying withing the boundaries you set in Precision X. Despite reports that these cards run cool, they heat up quick when OCed and OVed. So 1513 is the highest your Boost will go, but it's only going to 1451 because of temps or TDP limits. Last gen the Boost 2.0 didn't work like it was supposed to, but now it does. Gotta put some water on that damn isht! (So says the father from the movie Friday).


Nope, it crashes before temp and TDP limits are reached at anything higher, even with adding as much extra voltage as I can. And at the same moment when EVGA is reporting one speed, other programs say I am lower. So it is EVGA that is reporting wrong. I am at 1451 max boost, not 1513.


----------



## perkeleprkl

Anyone installed an aftermarket cooler on their shiny 980's yet? Arctic lists 980 support for their accelero xtreme and twin turbo coolers. I wonder if the fan control works this time? I heard 780s and 780ti's didnt play nice with it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Nope, it crashes before temp and TDP limits are reached at anything higher, even with adding as much extra voltage as I can. And at the same moment when EVGA is reporting one speed, other programs say I am lower. So it is EVGA that is reporting wrong. I am at 1451 max boost, not 1513.


Yeah, I just noticed yesterday that these cards will throttle to meet the set temp. So it starts off above 1500 Hz in 3D Mark for example, but it clocks down to the 1400s by the end of the run when temps hit the max set (83C). Have you logged any data while doing benchmarks or gaming? I am waiting until my WB comes Friday to keep pushing it. My card should be under water (like the rest of my system) so it's pointless to push it hard on air amyways.

HWinfo64 sensors don't even show my 980 right now. It appears in the summary, but not in the sensors. HWMonitor and GPUz work fine though. Also Fraps is displaying 546 frames sometimes in Total War, weird...


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It's likely throttling to your temp limit. The 900 series cards do a good job of actually staying withing the boundaries you set in Precision X. Despite reports that these cards run cool, they heat up quick when OCed and OVed. So 1513 is the highest your Boost will go, but it's only going to 1451 because of temps or TDP limits. Last gen the Boost 2.0 didn't work like it was supposed to, but now it does. Gotta put some water on that damn isht! (So says the father from the movie Friday).


I'm failing to understand here. If the thermal limit on the chip is 98 degrees why am I reading that some of you are seeing throttling at far lesser temps?

My 780 set at 110hz /90 degrees in Precision X does not throttle at 90.

Sounds like the 980's are not able to overclock to 110/90. Is that right? If not, what am I not seeing.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm failing to understand here. If the thermal limit on the chip is 98 degrees why am I reading that some of you are seeing throttling at far lesser temps?
> 
> My 780 set at 110hz /90 degrees in Precision X does not throttle at 90.
> 
> Sounds like the 980's are not able to overclock to 110/90. Is that right? If not, what am I not seeing.


Well in my case it's because I set my temp limit to 83C while OCing on air. I have been water cooling my GPUs for a while now and am used to 54C max. It's not throttling in the true sense of the word, it's just Boost adjusting to keep the temp within your set limit. It is actually not a bad feature because instead of crashing or throwing a driver fail screen it just adjusts slightly to stay where you want it to. Why run my card at 90C right now when I have a WB coming Fri and can really test this cards limits? Keep your card at 90C for any prolonged periods of time and you'll melt the thermal pads on the sub plate beneath the stock cooler. I've seen it happen...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It's not throttling in the true sense of the word, it's just Boost adjusting to keep the temp within your set limit. I


I know I'm quoting out of context but that right there sir, you work in sales right. That's exactly what throttling is.. and like you say, why it happens.


----------



## Swell5

EVGA SC on sale at frys. get em while they're hot!

http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&cat=&query_string=gtx+980


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 1500mhz is an average OC for a GTX 980. If you can get to 1580-1600mhz @ +82mv you're on a solid chip.


But how 1580-1600 at these Voltages is not exceeding the power limit of 125%.
In most of the benches i tested my reference is throttling due to PT and it acts very oddly lowering Voltage at high speed and etc...even @1530-1540 range with the maximum voltage(+87) applied .
Although with +82 managed to get through some benches in the range of 1540-1568...Here're some of them, not the greatest disappointment form a reference card presume


----------



## Mempo

I installed the waterblock from EK yesterday but didnt have much time for testing








I just tried +250mhz on core and rest of the settings on stock and ran BF4 for 10 min.
Load temp after 10min was 37°.
Will test more later today.


----------



## Dmac73

Some Valley Extreme HD benches.... Still tweaking.

Fast little cards, can't get them to break 70c either.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> But how 1580-1600 at these Voltages is not exceeding the power limit of 125%.
> In most of the benches i tested my reference is throttling due to PT and it acts very oddly lowering Voltage at high speed and etc...even @1530-1540 range with the maximum voltage(+87) applied .
> Although with +82 managed to get through some benches in the range of 1540-1568...Here're some of them, not the greatest disappointment form a reference card presume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It is exceeding the power limit, you're just not noticing as it's doing error correcting and bouncing off of it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is exceeding the power limit, you're just not noticing as it's doing error correcting and bouncing off of it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


Great score, what are your actual clocks during the run, seems the real PCI-e 3.0 inside Haswell-E is doing great job compared to my SW emulated in previous SB-e generation.
Is the score achieved with Air cooled reference card ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Great score, what are your actual clocks during the run, seems the real PCI-e 3.0 inside Haswell-E is doing great job compared to my SW emulated in previous SB-e generation.
> Is the score achieved with Air cooled reference card ?


Yep all air all reference. Boost around 1580. That may have possibly been at 8x Gen 3.0. Bandwidth really isn't an issue


----------



## lilchronic

wow great score's guy's i just cant get my hands on one of these soon enough, hopefully next week i will thou


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep all air all reference. Boost around 1580. That may have possibly been at 8x Gen 3.0. Bandwidth really isn't an issue


It's always an issue the bandwidth I mean for benchmarks mainly








Great score you achieved with ref air cooled cards, seem have to test some more in order to have the best OCer









Just to share with you that NVWinFlash_5.196 is working without issues with our cards.

Here's what my reference Palit turned into










Ahh and the fan speed in not affected either


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> It's always an issue the bandwidth I mean for benchmarks mainly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score you achieved with ref air cooled cards, seem have to test some more in order to have the best OCer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share with you that NVWinFlash_5.196 is working without issues with our cards.
> 
> Here's what my reference Palit turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh and the fan speed in not affected either


It might be an issue of bandwidth with GEN 2.0, sure







I ran that run in GEN3.0 8x/8x/8x lol

I don't follow from your screenshot? What exactly have you modified on the BIOS?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is exceeding the power limit, you're just not noticing as it's doing error correcting and bouncing off of it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2878258


----------



## Silent Scone

Are we playing e-peen wars?









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2829361

Fingers crossed my blocks arrive tomorrow


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2878258


you know he's got 3 right?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you know he's got 3 right?


Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are we playing e-peen wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2829361
> 
> Fingers crossed my blocks arrive tomorrow


I got my blocks today, now they are running at 38C under full load lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are we playing e-peen wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2829361
> 
> Fingers crossed my blocks arrive tomorrow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes


lolz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my blocks today, now they are running at 38C under full load lol


My Ti ran at nearer 30c on my loop on EK blocks! Hoping for not much more than ambient


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Ti ran at nearer 30c on my loop on EK blocks! Hoping for not much more than ambient


I keep my rad fans at 750RPM. Dead Silent. (scone)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't follow from your screenshot? What exactly have you modified on the BIOS?


Didn't modify it, just flashed Evga SC BOIS on a reference NV card, sharing my thoughts and observations regarding NVflash tool, nothing special.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I keep my rad fans at 750RPM. Dead Silent. (scone)


Ah yeah that'll do it









Edit: That's a cracking 2 way run by the way. Sorry I had to look it up and compare as I've not really done any myself yet lol


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep all air all reference. Boost around 1580. That may have possibly been at 8x Gen 3.0. Bandwidth really isn't an issue


My better card can reach 1600-1610 all the same, but my CPU


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> It's always an issue the bandwidth I mean for benchmarks mainly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score you achieved with ref air cooled cards, seem have to test some more in order to have the best OCer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share with you that NVWinFlash_5.196 is working without issues with our cards.
> 
> Here's what my reference Palit turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh and the fan speed in not affected either


Is your 3960x stable at that speed and voltage?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> My better card can reach 1600-1610 all the same, but my CPU


Ohh no please tell me it's a joke and you're kidding, otherwise will get in choosing loop for those OCer's ref cards...and in my country is not that easily anyways









Share some results please, sounds ridiculously high for benching w/o hitting PT limit IMO, no matter the starting ASIC quality is.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Ohh no please tell me it's a joke and you're kidding, otherwise will get in choosing loop for those OCer's ref cards...and in my country is not that easily anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share some results please, sounds ridiculously high for benching w/o hitting PT limit IMO, no matter the starting ASIC quality is.


Yesterday I ran Heaven in a loop with thefan at 93%, default voltage and 125PWTGT. The offst was at +140 and the card boosted to 1548-1552, then gradually the clock went back to 1532 or so.. ASIC 79.5%


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yesterday I ran Heaven in a loop with thefan at 93%, default voltage and 125PWTGT. The offst was at +140 and the card boosted to 1548-1552, then gradually the clock went back to 1432 or so.. ASIC 79.5%


Yes that's exactly the common behaviour and the reason why I'm asking for the real(RAW) results(Numbers), my best Heaven barely touched 80s 1080p maxed @ 1520/8100. If you have at least 82-83fps then it's real your previous statement "My better card can reach 1600-1610 all the same"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is your 3960x stable at that speed and voltage?


Yes 24/7








Just a wrong reading, if you're wondering, related with the Intel board and CPUz just since the launch of it till today and all that after so different versions of BIOS's, maybe wrong sensor, dunot know it's an ES board anyways as the CPU itself...the real one is ~1.4v under load and LLC


----------



## famich

SOrry, my typo, went back to 1532 MHz ..


----------



## ssgwright

when can we expect some custom biossssss? I got my EK block today but with my voltage bouncing I'm not getting a solid clock. What kind of oc's are you guys getting for both core and mem?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know I'm quoting out of context but that right there sir, you work in sales right. That's exactly what throttling is.. and like you say, why it happens.


Ha ha, I got a laugh out of that. No not anymore, I'm actually a finish carpenter.

I have seen my Haswell CPU throttle and it doesn't adjust like that. Performance is halved and often the benchmark fails, especially in Linpack tests. It seems like Nvidia has done a better job to maintain stability with the Boost feature. I can only go off what I have seen from the 700 series, but it didn't work like it does now.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2878258


That CPU score


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Today is the day my card comes. It's going to be a long one. LoL


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Thanks CanadaPost, for not delivering my gpu block on time!









I hate you, with all of my heart.


----------



## cowie

LOL^

So I can try to use the nvflash here and the gpuz tb to grab and flash even with a custom card?
I guess I will find out when fedx gets here.....that's if I even have to


----------



## makn

*Anyone with the 980 REFERENCE card who can tell what fan speed you have to run to keep the card under 80c?*


----------



## harkinsteven

85% does the trick. Runs at about 76C. At 100% fanspeed, playing Shadow of Mordor my card is at about 69C


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> 85% does the trick. Runs at about 76C. At 100% fanspeed, playing Shadow of Mordor my card is at about 69C


Same for me, with an ambient temp of 30c plus a 60 minutes loop of Heaven it never went past 80c (85-90% fan speed).

(upper left corner)


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Smokey the Bear

It's glorious, and I'm jealous!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Thanks CanadaPost, for not delivering my gpu block on time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you, with all of my heart.


I know how you feel. I send EK and email and they sent my block the next day. I was nice and understanding and wasn't a jerk. I was pretty pissed off though. Mine comes in tomorrow with UPS. I'm adding a drain valve to my loop that came today, along with the EK backplate (I don't care for the stock backplate at all). I didn't want to have to break down my loop twice, or wait another week for the block. So it was good timing in the end...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I know how you feel. I send EK and email and they sent my block the next day. I was nice and understanding and wasn't a jerk. I was pretty pissed off though. Mine comes in tomorrow with UPS. I'm adding a drain valve to my loop that came today, along with the EK backplate (I don't care for the stock backplate at all). I didn't want to have to break down my loop twice, or wait another week for the block. So it was good timing in the end...


I would have been a bit peeved with them as well for not even sending it out, but at the very least the shipping will be quick. Hate having to wait on one item!

I agree the stock back plate looks a little cheap, or tacky - I went with an ek one as well. Money well spent.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I would have been a bit peeved with them as well for not even sending it out, but at the very least the shipping will be quick. Hate having to wait on one item!
> 
> I agree the stock back plate looks a little cheap, or tacky - I went with an ek one as well. Money well spent.


I hear that! The one thing that bothers me is that I would have waited and ordered the backplate and block together from Frozen or Performance, and spent less! I actually spent more (and surely I am not the only one here) buying it from EK, having to convert payment to Euros, and higher shipping. It is what it is and maybe I should learn to be a little more patient. But it is worth noting that if I waited Id already have my block, backplate, and other loop items today, and for less than I spent.

I still like EK and their products, but I will probably be buying their items from the US resellers in the future and not directly from Eastern Europe...


----------



## madwolfa

More than a week on Intel integrated... "Sold out" everywhere is really annoying.


----------



## thuNXa

Quick test on my 1 of 2 EVGA GTX 980 SC.

1/2 980 SC:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4234200

1366 max boost
67,2 Asic

Titan stock (CPU at stock thought)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2769006


----------



## r0l4n

Count me in! MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G (ASIC: 79.7%)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=z7388

First Firestrike run @1554/8000 with no extra voltage applied:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4234509

I basically stopped at those clocks because I wasn't sure it'd pass Firestrike, but man it passed. The fans are dead silent even at this clocks. Nuts!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> More than a week on Intel integrated... "Sold out" everywhere is really annoying.


i'm selling two gtx 980 on overclock.net marketplace if you looking for one gtx 980

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515934/fs-asus-gtx-980-4gb-brand-new-sealed-and-gigabyte-gtx-980-4b-sealed-lowered


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I hear that! The one thing that bothers me is that I would have waited and ordered the backplate and block together from Frozen or Performance, and spent less! I actually spent more (and surely I am not the only one here) buying it from EK, having to convert payment to Euros, and higher shipping. It is what it is and maybe I should learn to be a little more patient. But it is worth noting that if I waited Id already have my block, backplate, and other loop items today, and for less than I spent.
> 
> I still like EK and their products, but I will probably be buying their items from the US resellers in the future and not directly from Eastern Europe...


Funny how that works, huh? My impatience has typically gotten the same result, which is me having to wait longer than necessary. I almost did the exact same thing though. I was about to buy it from EK, but I just didn't feel comfortable about what kind of duties I'd have to pay to have it imported into Canada. You'd think at least for the extra cost that you'd have yours as soon as retailers had theirs.

I got lucky and Dazmode not only stocked them pretty quick, but shipped mine out immediately. Gotta love when the ball is in the postal services court... Hopefully you don't have issues with ups like I do. I've got to chase these guys all over town sometimes.


----------



## itsgettingcold

Mine is here!!!!


----------



## mraltair

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8785653

I had a quick OC this afternoon. I'm just waiting on a H100i to OC the CPU then I'll squeeze anything extra out of it.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> More than a week on Intel integrated... "Sold out" everywhere is really annoying.


It was in stock for many days on Newegg. Maybe it is sold out now, but the GTX980 was in stock for at least 4 days just earlier this week and last.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Funny how that works, huh? My impatience has typically gotten the same result, which is me having to wait longer than necessary.
> 
> Gotta love when the ball is in the postal services court... Hopefully you don't have issues with ups like I do. I've got to chase these guys all over town sometimes.


Funny you mention that because I used to have to do that too. I had a package from Newegg stolen off my front porch, a PSU and Corsair 350D case (logos showing outside both boxes). Newegg sent me new ones, but then UPS started demanding a signature with ANY package that came to my home! My wife and I signed up with UPS quantum (or plus) and now we can have the package hidden/placed somewhere on our property. You can also redirect it to be picked up at your local UPS center too. It is pretty cool and the UPS guys have been very consistent ever since. You still have to redirect each package after it is shipped, it's not automatic. It was worth the 15 mins it took to create a profile though.

The closest Microcenter is an hour away in Boston so I buy 95% of my hardware online. But I know how it is chasing down the brown truck for your new toy!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It was in stock for many days on Newegg. Maybe it is sold out now, but the GTX980 was in stock for at least 4 days just earlier this week and last.


Well, I'm specifically looking for EVGA reference (SC or not). These never seem to be in stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Anyone got photos of how they've placed the thermals over the VRM area on their EK block?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Quick test on my 1 of 2 EVGA GTX 980 SC.
> 
> 1366 max boost
> 67,2 Asic
> 
> 1/2 980 SC stock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2881067
> 
> 1/2 980 SC OC:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2881616


Updated in the quote - with first card max OC.
The first card has very ugly noise at FSE!!

Second card stock boost @1418 and asic 81,6


----------



## BangBangPlay

The Hydrocopper and Classified are both available on eBay for $1400 a piece, but at least they threw in free shipping worldwide! Also the Zotac 980 amp is available on Newegg, if it fits in your case that is.

I wanted an EVGA reference SC card but settled on a Gigabyte card. My second card will be an EVGA reference or ACX card though. They have excellent resale appeal because of their warranty and customer service. Most EVGA cards also use the stock PCB (except the classy) so their compatible with most WBs. Weird that on Amazon the EVGA reference and SC are both "currently unavailable" and not just temporarily out of stock.


----------



## Womper

What overclock settings are you all using for actual gaming? I'm curious what kind of actual boost numbers you can get after playing for a while.

I played Crysis 3 for an hour with these:
+242MHz core (EVGA SC factory overclock +127MHz). I'm seeing 1493MHz to 1506MHz reported by the OSD, and it never drops lower.
+591MHz (4095MHz) memory
125% power, 80C target, 80% fan speed, +87mV


----------



## Wihglah

So would it be possible to flash the Hydrocopper BIOS to a reference card?


----------



## Silent Scone

Maxwell is meh on water. Doesn't really respond as well as Kepler.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maxwell is meh on water. Doesn't really respond as well as Kepler.


If you mean running cooler by the way of water block doesn't net much increase I can see it as these just don't run hot, even OC on air .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If you mean running cooler by the way of water block doesn't net much increase I can see it as these just don't run hot, even OC on air .


Yep, not much core scaling


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anyone got photos of how they've placed the thermals over the VRM area on their EK block?


Does this help .....


----------



## EniGma1987

That is disappointing to hear. I was kinda hoping for about 1.6GHz average on water. But it didnt really seem temp limited anyway, more of a TDP or voltage limitation keeping us from going higher. Hopefully both can be unlocked more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks bud, already did it but pretty much was as I expected


----------



## Wihglah

But - when you can bump up the voltage and the TDP, the water cooling keep it under control


----------



## Edkiefer

here the performance review from Pcper






He kind of comes to the same conclusion as we did .


----------



## ForTheHorde




----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, I'm specifically looking for EVGA reference (SC or not). These never seem to be in stock.


Yep, they're pretty much the first ones to get sold. I ordered a Gigabyte reference one, they're the same... I hope haha


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hey guys!

Just wondering, is the Reference 980 voltage locked like Titan BE and 780Ti?
Whats the highest voltage possible right now?


----------



## rmccullough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering, is the Reference 980 voltage locked like Titan BE and 780Ti?
> Whats the highest voltage possible right now?


Yes

+87mV


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks bud, already did it but pretty much was as I expected


Hey quick question I have wanted to ask for a while. When you install the EK block on your card(s) do you also apply thermal paste between the block and the VRM/memory thermal pads like the EK instructions say to? If you do, which side do you put the dab of paste on? The PCB side, or the block side, or both? When I did both my 770s I didn't do it on the first card but then decided to give it a try on the second and did the block side of the pads. It seemed like it would be a pain to clean the thermal paste off of the tops of the small memory modules down the road. I didn't notice any difference in temps of course, but I was just wondering if anyone else does this. I certainly don't follow the instructions to a T and do a star with the thermal paste either, so I figured I'd see what other members are doing...


----------



## flexus

Ok, I couldn`t hold it any longer. Ordered EVGA GTX 980 SC and EK WB with express delivery for tomorrow


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That is disappointing to hear. I was kinda hoping for about 1.6GHz average on water. But it didnt really seem temp limited anyway, more of a TDP or voltage limitation keeping us from going higher. Hopefully both can be unlocked more in a couple weeks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey quick question I have wanted to ask for a while. When you install the EK block on your card(s) do you also apply thermal paste between the block and the VRM/memory thermal pads like the EK instructions say to? If you do, which side do you put the dab of paste on? The PCB side, or the block side, or both? When I did both my 770s I didn't do it on the first card but then decided to give it a try on the second and did the block side of the pads. It seemed like it would be a pain to clean the thermal paste off of the tops of the small memory modules down the road. I didn't notice any difference in temps of course, but I was just wondering if anyone else does this. I certainly don't follow the instructions to a T and do a star with the thermal paste either, so I figured I'd see what other members are doing...


No I've never bothered with this. If anything I'd use Fujipoly instead


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No I've never bothered with this. If anything I'd use Fujipoly instead


Cool, I had never heard of them before, interesting products. I suppose with the temps on the 980 it wouldn't make much difference anyways. So now it looks like we have to get the voltage unlocked to really use the full potential of these cards under water. Not that surprising, but a little disappointing. I was going to watercool my card(s) either way. From the sound of the second video some sort of unlocked BIOS is bound to surface in the near future, endorsed by Nvidia/EVGA or not...


----------



## Axon




----------



## seithan

Where do you see the ASIC from?

Also is there actually a difference in clockability between stock 980 and the SC edition?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Where do you see the ASIC from?
> 
> Also is there actually a difference in clockability between stock 980 and the SC edition?


Run GPU-Z , right click on top header and you see option listed


----------



## Axon

Some more overclocking and benchmarks


----------



## adamski07

Do we have updates regarding DSR in SLI mode? I can't still get it to work with SLI enabled.


----------



## StephenP85

Where are the blocks in stock? I saw they are listed as "orderable" on frozenCPU.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Where do you see the ASIC from?
> 
> Also is there actually a difference in clockability between stock 980 and the SC edition?


The only company that promotes binning their chips is Gigabyte with the G1 series.


----------



## skyn3t

update 10/03/2014

we are still looking into nvflash and checksum issue to get our 980 with custom bios. I know I'm not active on this thread like I want to be due to researching to find a way for our 980 Owner's.

New logo for our thread.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> update 10/03/2014
> 
> we are still looking into nvflash and checksum issue to get our 980 with custom bios. I know I'm not active on this thread like I want to be due to researching to find a way for our 980 Owner's.
> 
> New logo for our thread.


good~cheer up~~~~~~~


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> update 10/03/2014
> 
> we are still looking into nvflash and checksum issue to get our 980 with custom bios. I know I'm not active on this thread like I want to be due to researching to find a way for our 980 Owner's.
> 
> New logo for our thread.
> 
> .img


Take your time skyn3t! Thank you!


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> update 10/03/2014
> 
> we are still looking into nvflash and checksum issue to get our 980 with custom bios. I know I'm not active on this thread like I want to be due to researching to find a way for our 980 Owner's.
> 
> New logo for our thread.


That's a sweet logo.







You wouldn't happen to have it available in 2560 x 1440 to use as a wallpaper would you?


----------



## DStealth

Hi all,
Can I kindly ask someone to save and share his original NV reference BIOS, cos I flashed the EVGA SC one and now the one shared over TPU cannot be flashed back for some reason - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162033/nvidia-gtx980-4096-140826.html

Please save the BIOS with this version of GPU-z(http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/) not with NVflash pls.

GPU-Z.zip 1625k .zip file


----------



## makn

Finally a review of the ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP! Extreme edition, its in polish but use translate

http://pclab.pl/art59679-15.html


----------



## n780tivs980

http://www.amazon.com/Zotac-GeForce-DisplayPort-Graphics-ZT-90202-10P/dp/B00NQQXETO/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1412321866&sr=1-8&keywords=%22gtx+980%22

Anyone tried this one yet? Looks like a beast, getting real impatient waiting on the g1/strix/gaming to be in stock. Only problem I could see is the added height, could hit some side case fans on certain cases.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hi all,
> Can I kindly ask someone to save and share his original NV reference BIOS, cos I flashed the EVGA SC one and now the one shared over TPU cannot be flashed back for some reason - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162033/nvidia-gtx980-4096-140826.html
> 
> Please save the BIOS with this version of GPU-z(http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/) not with NVflash pls.
> 
> GPU-Z.zip 1625k .zip file


Managed to overcome the issue. Here's the solution if anyone else become into this particular situation.
The card needs to be installed as a secondary and then flashed. Because when trying to access the Eprom the screen becomes coloured, seen some of them and nothing happens when it's Primary adapter.








All this with 5.196 NVflash
The most strange to me was when flashed the EVGA SC BIOS this issue wan't present, but backward from it to any other BIOS it appears. May some restriction from them or some kind of incomparability with the flash tool itself.









Hope helped you guys.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Nice logo, can't wait for my 980 to arrive and be part of the club.


----------



## Hilpi234

After some Testing with my Waterblock.




Even 5 Mhz more Coreclock results in Artifacts in Tomb Raider.

But, im pretty Happy, [email protected] core and nearly no Throttling. Heaven runs stable at 1579 Core and most of the Games.

Firestrike 1st Test still throttling to 1550 because of PT.


----------



## DStealth

Just to share that the reference NV BIOS is faster clock for clock than the EVGA SC BIOS my suspicions are for the loose mem. tamings.
Here's another attempt from my ref card ~1550/8120 nearly constant setting minimum voltage offset seem ho helped a little. Previously 3dmark crashes on loading while boost set the clock near 1.5g and the voltage stays at 1.1xx levels...very wired behaviour ...hope we'll succeed soon to get rid of the boost "technology"...


----------



## ssgwright

I'm using precision with this card now, are there any advantages to using afterburner?


----------



## Silent Scone

Interesting! Might have to give that a go.


----------



## Difunto

Nice just imagine what we could do once we are able to flash sky's bios!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> 
> 
> Some more overclocking and benchmarks


Thanks for uploading that bench, I wanted to compare to my 3x7970



I don't have to upgrade just yet, thankfully


----------



## Difunto

Still got headroom up to 1.26v


----------



## Wihglah

Got this From EK today:

"Dear customer

Thank you for contacting us.

As it is writen under Product Overview (for the EK-FC980 GTX water block), this product is in such a high demand that we can't make enough of them and it started shipping on September 26th and the processing of orders with it takes approximately 7 working days (weekends are not working days).
To be fair to all our customers we process orders in chronological order which means that customers that ordered it sooner will get it sooner.
We expect to complete all preorders by October 8th."


----------



## DamnedLife

Wow that 980 amp extreme looks sweet. It looks like I will be getting it.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> Wow that 980 amp extreme looks sweet. It looks like I will be getting it.


When you get it - post your BIOS up


----------



## GoldenTiger

EDIT: Moved.


----------



## cowie

its pretty easy to get rid of the power limit issue by shunting a few resisters,no like really its easy
better then going nuts on the flashing and bios but we need that too so gods speed on that *sky
*


have not looked into voltage yet but that's next










voltage with +87 in afterburner

ram



core


----------



## DamnedLife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> When you get it - post your BIOS up


Sure will do. That card has 60 dollars premium on top of msrp right?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> its pretty easy to get rid of the power limit issue by shunting a few resisters,no like really its easy
> better then going nuts on the flashing and bios but we need that too so gods speed on that *sky
> *
> [*img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2197286/[/img]
> 
> have not looked into voltage yet but that's next
> 
> [*img]http://s7.postimg.org/mmmfeqqej/980_cat_720_35411.jpg[/img]
> 
> voltage with +87 in afterburner
> 
> ram
> 
> [*img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2197287/[/img]
> 
> core
> 
> [*img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2197288/[/img]


Not everyone wants to throw the resale value and warranty to "VOID" on a $550 video card (or pair of them)







. I *could* do it on any card I own, but I wouldn't







. EDIT: Also, most people don't know how to solder at all, regardless. Tin's posted his volt mods since launch anyway here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886 no further research required







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> update 10/03/2014
> 
> we are still looking into nvflash and checksum issue to get our 980 with custom bios. I know I'm not active on this thread like I want to be due to researching to find a way for our 980 Owner's.
> 
> New logo for our thread.


Heya, just to make sure you caught it (assume you did and probably already know how) but the checksum error is fixable with a little work as I've mentioned and shown here







... the nvflash is of course the problem as to the UEFI cert itself as you know :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger on sep 25th*
> So, an update on this for people, long story short is I am fairly sure we need a newer nvflash due to these errors as while the hash can be fixed, the digital certificate isn't something I know how to do offhand. I believe skyn3t and Occam are working on that front, but I figure I'll drop a little technical info from work I fiddled with today on my own as well.
> 
> As you can see in my quoted post there are two errors, when booting into Windows with VGA driver disabled, that arise when attempting to flash a modified BIOS with the nvflash there. There is a cert error related to the UEFI bootstrap code, and a "HASH MISMATCH". Either one causes nvflash to abort the procedure.
> 
> The hash mismatch can be fixed via this post's methodology by making your Checksum 32 match the original BIOS file's (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?180607-Tutorial-How-to-fix-a-bios-checksum), but I have as yet not found a way to fix the CERT error, which does appear to be an nvflash issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without having the --protectoff command available in this version.
> 
> Here's an example of what happens when you mod the BIOS using KBT:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> stock crc-32: 165FEEB2
> stock checksum32: 011D9480
> stock checksum decimal: 18715776
> 
> mod crc-32: CD1F7512
> mod checksum32: 011D9680
> modded checksum decimal: 18716288
> 
> The resulting difference when converted to decimal from hex is +512 dec. stock to mod. This can be fixed with the whole calculation and manual hex edit method in the old XS guide linked above resulting in a matching checksum 32 (in my case I had to find a similar error text and calculate out the difference to edit in):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Screenshot of MSI GTX 970 Gaming BIOS)
> 
> After modification, I ended up with this by editing the power cord disconnected error text (which, being plain ASCII text, is safe to edit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching check32 after power tables altered. Unfortunately, I am stymied from here as to how to make nvflash put the BIOS into the cards due to the digital signature issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Useful right now, probably not much to most here, but maybe in a few years on another release someone will see this post and get some ideas similarly to how I did from that 2008 XS post. Back to playing some games and thinking for a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !










Cheers! Just to be clear, a properly checksum fixed modded BIOS will fix the error in red here:


----------



## cowie

aw come on now GT you should just say it you rather have bios modded so if anything happens they cant tell you messed it up








its really easy and you don't *need* solder either but ok ok if you guys make the next series of card price's go up because the bios flash thing kills a lot of cards don't blame us modders who eat it if we kill it


----------



## Silent Scone

lol that is a very good point!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Got this From EK today:
> 
> "Dear customer
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> As it is writen under Product Overview (for the EK-FC980 GTX water block), this product is in such a high demand that we can't make enough of them and it started shipping on September 26th and the processing of orders with it takes approximately 7 working days (weekends are not working days).
> To be fair to all our customers we process orders in chronological order which means that customers that ordered it sooner will get it sooner.
> We expect to complete all preorders by October 8th."


Apparently this is not super poplar in my country as I ordered it yesterday and go it today


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> and you don't *need* solder either ...


Pencil mod








In any case BIOS is much easier, not to mention to put a resistance the whole card needs to be disassembled...
In warranty matter both methods have their good and bad sides.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> aw come on now GT you should just say it you rather have bios modded so if anything happens they cant tell you messed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its really easy and you don't *need* solder either but ok ok if you guys make the next series of card price's go up because the bios flash thing kills a lot of cards don't blame us modders who eat it if we kill it


*Never heard of a bios flash killing a card*







. Worst that happens if you throw in a backup card and flash the primary one's BIOS back to stock







.


----------



## cowie

ok you resurrect it after easy but you still kill it for a short time lol
BTW cool seeing you around GT miss you at xs been awhile

No pencil is not good enough D







but a conductive pen that we used on 7900 gt's would work.

You are right you have to take the cooler off but you should change paste and check the cooler fitting before you add volts or more power anyway.
but really [:::] < that's the size that you have to work(give or take a semi colon) with how hard is it to short it? you can do it clean ,a small wire tinned then tin the resister ends with small amounts of solder... boom done deal.
that's just how I would go about it


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> ok you resurrect it after easy but you still kill it for a short time lol
> BTW cool seeing you around GT miss you at xs been awhile
> 
> No pencil is not good enough D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a conductive pen that we used on 7900 gt's would work.
> 
> You are right you have to take the cooler off but you should change paste and check the cooler fitting before you add volts or more power anyway.
> but really [:::] < that's the size that you have to work(give or take a semi colon) with how hard is it to short it? you can do it clean ,a small wire tinned then tin the resister ends with small amounts of solder... boom done deal.
> that's just how I would go about it


Simply changing a value inside of the stock software is a big difference from physically modifying the card in terms of both warranty and effect on the actual item







. Making it not boot if you somehow terribly screw up the complex "nvflash.exe moddedbios.rom -4 -5 -6" command in DOS is an entirely different animal from that. No different than setting a wrong startup parameter in windows and having to go into safe mode to fix it. Nothing's being "killed" in this case







, unlike a bad hardware modification that you are physically damaging the item with.

EDIT: Good to see you too by the way







... been busy a lot of the time over the last long while







. And yeah, anyone with some soldering experience isn't really going to damage the card but it does end up voiding the warranty right off the bat, and if you think about how many don't know how to flash the BIOS, (no offense to anyone, just saying as an example) asking the same people to go solder their card is a bit of a stretch







.


----------



## cowie

Hey you are no fun In the mornings I understand just wanted to mention the fast way to do it. plus software has not caught up to hardware in the flashing and bios saving dept. yet
And I wait too because then bios flashing that's fun for me to








But all kidding aside sometimes even simple modifying(hard/soft) tasks can go wrong beyond repair just keep that in mind everyone but still have lots of fun.

they are found here on a msi 980 gamer


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Hey you are no fun In the mornings I understand just wanted to mention the fast way to do it. plus software has not caught up to hardware in the flashing and bios saving dept. yet
> And I wait too because then bios flashing that's fun for me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all kidding aside sometimes even simple modifying(hard/soft) tasks can go wrong beyond repair just keep that in mind everyone but still have lots of fun.


Haha, I might be a bit grumpy at the moment in the interest of full disclosure







. <3 Sorry if I came off tersely, didn't intend to.


----------



## Silent Scone

Loving how many butt hurt irrational people there are about this card, midrange, not worth it etc









Just want to give them a big hug


----------



## chino1974

Finally got my 980 yesterday!! I ordered 2x EK acrylic/nickel blocks that arrived yesterday as well.







The second 980 will be here next week. I dropped it in my rig last night just to check it out on air. Firestrike score went from 9500 with a single 780ti all stock clocks cpu, ram and gpu to 10366 with the 980 all stock clocks as well. Can't wait to see what it does once the waterblock is on and I set all my oc's back!!


----------



## thuNXa

FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2887759

seems this is the highest i can do with my SC's

E: sorry, i put a better unigine picture.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Funny you mention that because I used to have to do that too. I had a package from Newegg stolen off my front porch, a PSU and Corsair 350D case (logos showing outside both boxes). Newegg sent me new ones, but then UPS started demanding a signature with ANY package that came to my home! My wife and I signed up with UPS quantum (or plus) and now we can have the package hidden/placed somewhere on our property. You can also redirect it to be picked up at your local UPS center too. It is pretty cool and the UPS guys have been very consistent ever since. You still have to redirect each package after it is shipped, it's not automatic. It was worth the 15 mins it took to create a profile though.
> 
> The closest Microcenter is an hour away in Boston so I buy 95% of my hardware online. But I know how it is chasing down the brown truck for your new toy!


Honestly I sometimes think it would be better to make the 12 hours trip one-way to New York than it would be to wait for any courier. That sounds like an excellent service that I'm going to have to look into for my country though, thanks for the info. In the meantime, CanadaPost, while late, always gets my packages to me regardless of what I pay for shipping. Purolator on the other hand... Boy do they make you jump through a lot of hoops!

Got my block and backplate today, so it's time to get my feet wet for the first time!


----------



## bobsaget

Just posted a few benchmarks here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516720/gtx-980-vs-gtx-670/0_30


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> 
> 
> FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2887759
> 
> seems this is the highest i can do with my SC's
> 
> E: sorry, i put a better unigine picture.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*


We are using different OS.
How many on the 4670k?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*


You guys are just cpu limited I get 140 with the [email protected]


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> You guys are just cpu limited I get 140 with the [email protected]


As im on Socket 1150 and the best cpu i can get for that socket is the i7 4790K would that solve my cpu limitations?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> We are using different OS.
> How many on the 4670k?


Im running my 4670K @ 4.4GHz at the moment


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> Wow that 980 amp extreme looks sweet. It looks like I will be getting it.


I think it's pretty cool but at the same time damn ugly ..and the text on the back is at wrong direction..help me!!!









I also want the evga gtx 980 FTW

Can't decide ..


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> I think it's pretty cool but at the same time damn ugly ..and the text on the back is at wrong direction..help me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want the evga gtx 980 FTW
> 
> Can't decide ..


I got two reference GTX 980's and overclocked them they never go above 63C and look much better than the aftermarket coolers thats my opinion of course lol


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I got two reference GTX 980's and overclocked them they never go above 63C and look much better than the aftermarket coolers thats my opinion of course lol


That's great ! What fan speed in %?


----------



## sickofitall




----------



## StephenP85

Me jelly. Where are they in stock and shipping? (the blocks I mean)... I'm patiently waiting for FrozenCPU....

EDIT: just noticed you aren't in the U.S., I am guessing you got them straight from EK.


----------



## Silent Scone

My other two blocks arrived today. Woop


----------



## makn

You with evga sc reference..gpu 100% load..what fanspeed to avoid throttle?
Stock the fan barely hits 50%, so raising it to 60-65% should result in 77-78c ? Or??


----------



## jkinney110

I need to be a member of this club, my friends.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512860101171220480^ Nvidia representative that advised me I was the worlds' first consumer to get my hands on the GTX 980!

Within the first night I had the GPU core OC'd to 1300mhz / running @ 1411mhz boost speed in Unigine Heaven. Memory OC'd to 7600MHz DDR. The thing overclocks like mad, and I've barely even pushed it. As the owner of a GTX 750 Ti since pretty early on, I knew Maxwell could take some pushing


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> You with evga sc reference..gpu 100% load..what fanspeed to avoid throttle?
> Stock the fan barely hits 50%, so raising it to 60-65% should result in 77-78c ? Or??


too many variables. why not just try raising fan speed yourself?


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> too many variables. why not just try raising fan speed yourself?


Because I don't have it, yet. Just curious how high it has to spin to avoid throttle, if it's over 80% it's no meaning, too loud


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Anyone know if the GTX 980 FTW will have a custom or reference pcb?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Because I don't have it, yet. Just curious how high it has to spin to avoid throttle, if it's over 80% it's no meaning, too loud


Ahh gotcha! Yeah you'll just have to wait and see what your card requires when it gets to you. Things like ambient temps and case airflow are going to impact your required fan speed. Not to mention the types of programs/games/processes you're trying to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Anyone know if the GTX 980 FTW will have a custom or reference pcb?


Likely custom. Most FTW's feature a custom PCB with componentry complexity in between that of a reference pcb and the classified pcb.

Since EVGA is re-using the 780 classified PCB for the 980 classified (again), you'll likely see the 980 FTW use the 780 FTW pcb (which was custom).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Thanks for the information! I had assumed as much, especially with the fact that it seems to have one 8 pin and one 6 pin connector.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Thanks for the information! I had assumed as much, especially with the fact that it seems to have one 8 pin and one 6 pin connector.


that'll do it







be sure to let me know if you find out info that contradicts my statement above. Wouldn't want to be going around spreading clearly false info, haha









Another point of note is that re-using PCB's allows production speed to be fast-tracked, so if a FTW release is scheduled for a relatively soon date, it's probably an even better bet that the PCB is the same as the 780 FTW. This is why the 980 Classified is also going to be released quite soon (developing a new PCB would take more time).


----------



## madwolfa

Thinking to grab a reference Gigabyte 980. How is the support/warranty compared to EVGA?


----------



## Zepharus

Any ETA at all?


----------



## 904bangingsys

Just a heads up to GTX 900 series owners.

If you use acronis bootable media. It will not work with the GTX 970...

The screen stays black.

I swapped the HDMI plug over to my Intel HD 2000 graphics, and acronis bootable media works.









I am sure this probably goes for the same for the 980.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> As im on Socket 1150 and the best cpu i can get for that socket is the i7 4790K would that solve my cpu limitations?


yup and oc it to like 4.6-4.8 you should be good!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> Just a heads up to GTX 900 series owners.
> 
> If you use acronis bootable media. It will not work with the GTX 970...
> 
> The screen stays black.
> 
> I swapped the HDMI plug over to my Intel HD 2000 graphics, and acronis bootable media works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure this probably goes for the same for the 980.


This has always puzzled me with latest NVIDIA cards... they always default the POST output to the HDMI device (TV), not the main display (DP).

It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> You guys are just cpu limited I get 140 with the [email protected]


im waiting for the EK blocks
then i will swap it back to my main sys with a [email protected] 5ghz


----------



## Besty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I hear that! The one thing that bothers me is that I would have waited and ordered the backplate and block together from Frozen or Performance, and spent less! I actually spent more (and surely I am not the only one here) buying it from EK, having to convert payment to Euros, and higher shipping. It is what it is and maybe I should learn to be a little more patient. But it is worth noting that if I waited Id already have my block, backplate, and other loop items today, and for less than I spent.
> 
> I still like EK and their products, but I will probably be buying their items from the US resellers in the future and not directly from Eastern Europe...


Yep, I appears pre-order customers may have got a raw deal this time.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Thinking to grab a reference Gigabyte 980. How is the support/warranty compared to EVGA?


I'd like to know that as well since I ordered one.


----------



## qwwwizx

Hi all,

I got the EVGA GTX 980 SC, and an EK GPU block (Thermosphere) I never used. I was considering to use the Thermosphere and some modded Enzo heatsinks for the VRM part, but leave the memorychips free as its not possible to do anything with the 3 chips under the Thermospere cooling block. I got a pretty good static airflow through my chassis. Anyone tried a thermosphere on a GTX 980? Do I need memory cooling?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I'd like to know that as well since I ordered one.


So I bit the bullet and ordered the Gigabyte GTX 980 (Reference) from Tigerdirect (I know, I know)... Got tired of waiting.


----------



## ximatekorange

Got my blocks today amazed by the drop in temperatures on my 1080 rad temps hover around the mid 30's to 40's also overclock has increased massively +220 on the core and 500 on the memory on all four cards can't wait for stable bios mods to be released!


----------



## LexDiamonds

Some more results..

I got my Asus reference card under water (custom fit a old DD CPU block) and have 1512/8036 running stable. This maxes at 124% PF with no voltage boost. Boosting voltage does absolutely nothing at all for me. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Finially was able to snag an EVGA 980 with the ACX cooler off newegg an hour and half ago...








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079

First time that it has become available there. Used this to spot the sale: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980/
Cant wait for it to arrive now.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So I bit the bullet and ordered the Gigabyte GTX 980 (Reference) from Tigerdirect (I know, I know)... Got tired of waiting.


I guess we'll be card partners then, mine's shipping on October 6(yep, super late)... it's from a third party seller of Amazon.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I guess we'll be card partners then, mine's shipping on October 6(yep, super late)... it's from a third party seller of Amazon.


I hope you got a good price. I got mine for 539$ with 10$ coupon.


----------



## Zepharus

Newegg has Asus 980 Strix in stock right now FYI


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I'd like to know that as well since I ordered one.


Well on the plus side you don't have to register it, the warranty birth date is actually in your serial number. Three years from when the product was first shipped to the retailer. As far as customer service I couldn't say, I am fortunate enough to have never had to RMA a GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I guess we'll be card partners then, mine's shipping on October 6(yep, super late)... it's from a third party seller of Amazon.


I was wondering how these "third party sellers" get their hands on so many cards and Amazon somehow can't. They keep posting that there are only X amount left, but then get more in stock faster than Amazon. Not to mention the hefty markup of $50-$80 that they charge, but that's just supply and demand. Seller "Spicy Bomb" had somehow managed to purchase every 900 series card known to man before they were even available to the big online retailers? Nah, they just sell the cards before they even have them in stock. The ebay sellers do the same thing and then ship them out a few weeks later in most cases. That Spicy Bomb profile had at least 20-30 of each type of 980 and possibly 970 (I was only looking at 980s really).


----------



## PhillyAnt

I have been searching everywhere for a 980 card. My local Micro Center did not have them in stock according to their website. I was bored and decided to take a ride out there to look around a bit. Ended up leaving with the MSI 980 Twin Frozr GAMING card! Umm, woot? Heck yeah, WOOT!

Is there anyone else here with this card? I'm getting ready to get this baby installed and running now. So excited!


----------



## snoball

I'm trying to get one of those 980 Gamings...

Based on your name, by any chance was it the St Davids, PA store?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'm trying to get one of those 980 Gamings...
> 
> Based on your name, by any chance was it the St Davids, PA store?


haha yes it was!


----------



## snoball

I might make a run tomorrow then, been holding out because they aren't listed on the website.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Got my blocks today amazed by the drop in temperatures on my 1080 rad temps hover around the mid 30's to 40's also overclock has increased massively +220 on the core and 500 on the memory on all four cards can't wait for stable bios mods to be released!


Wow great temps, fan on max?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I might make a run tomorrow then, been holding out because they aren't listed on the website.


I live in Delco. They had 2 more of these cards there but they were reserved.


----------



## snoball

Ok.

After you get that card powered up please post temps and such, I'm considering ditching my reference EVGA for one.


----------



## LexDiamonds

After some more testing, my conclusion is that boosting core voltage seems to allow the card to maintain a higher boost clock. Its almost as if the card can anticipate not being able to boost up to a certain speed without voltage being at a certain threshold. With voltage offset at zero, card is still completely stable at a +262 offset, but just won't boost quite as high.

I am able to maintain a consistent boost clock of 1540mhz/8002 in both firestrike and valley. Temps max out at 40C.

Firestrike score of 13049 with a [email protected] 4.75ghz


----------



## LexDiamonds

My ASIC is fairly low at 68.7% fwiw..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a 980 card. My local Micro Center did not have them in stock according to their website. I was bored and decided to take a ride out there to look around a bit. Ended up leaving with the MSI 980 Twin Frozr GAMING card! Umm, woot? Heck yeah, WOOT!
> 
> Is there anyone else here with this card? I'm getting ready to get this baby installed and running now. So excited!


Can you help me out and give the VRM hole spacing for that card? And is the PCB/VRM different from the 970? That pic is of the 970, couldn't find the 980.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Fwiw, the onboard fan definitely saps the total tdp for the card. At %125 power limit, the difference between the fan at a steady %37 (I'm watercooled but still retained the stock fan to cool ram and vrms) is about %3. With these cards often running into power limits, I'll take that %3 and twice on Sundays..


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Can you help me out and give the VRM hole spacing for that card? And is the PCB/VRM different from the 970? That pic is of the 970, couldn't find the 980.


You'll have to excuse me, but I am a total noob at this stuff. This build was my first ever. Not even sure where to start with you request. Is it something I have to measure?


----------



## M3TAl

It's all in the pic







. You just need a ruler and you can use the backside of the card, the holes for the VRM heatsink.

Edit: Preferably in millimeters.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> My ASIC is fairly low at 68.7% fwiw..


Fairly low...are you kidding ...my cards have 63.5% and 65.9% respectively y
Some SLI results @1513/8100 with them













To share my observations already discussed it with Sky, but to post them here what my experience is...
NVflash196
flashed several BIOSes with it. Override is not a valid command in this version.
nvflash -i1 -6 xxx.rom
works best as flashing secondary adapter, flashing primary have some issues.
Also the BIOS saved with Wizzard version ot GPUz for maxwell is not flashable.
Saved with Palit tundermaster 2.6 works like a charm - the tool can be found here - http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2405 under download section and works with reference cards. So if anyone wants to backup the existing rom of his card, that's the proper way








Highly doubt modified bios can be flashed with this OEM version of NVflash...but we can try


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's all in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You just need a ruler and you can use the backside of the card, the holes for the VRM heatsink.
> 
> Edit: Preferably in millimeters.


I just opened up my case and took a look. I know I am looking at it from the other side, but I cant find any spacing the looks like your picture. Is it the 2 holes in the middle and right side?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Card is under water and damn it runs cool. Running some benchmarks for the last half hour and it hasn't gone above 39C, and it idles at 21C on the desktop. I bet you could cool this card with a single 120mm rad. I have never had a reference style card, but they really suck for sake of cooling. I didn't get much overclocking headroom, maybe an extra +30 on the core. But no more 83C and throttling when benching. I'm likely gonna add a second card when they actually become more readily available...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I just opened up my case and took a look. I know I am looking at it from the other side, but I cant find any spacing the looks like your picture. Is it the 2 holes in the middle and right side?


Seems the MSI Gaming 980 PCB is different from the 970. Thanks for trying! Anyone with a 980 Gaming that will be removing the stock fan, I'd love to see the bare PCB. Haven't been able to find pics. Maybe there is a review with the 980 Gaming now, haven't looked in a while.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seems the MSI Gaming 980 PCB is different from the 970. Thanks for trying! Anyone with a 980 Gaming that will be removing the stock fan, I'd love to see the bare PCB. Haven't been able to find pics. Maybe there is a review with the 980 Gaming now, haven't looked in a while.


Wasn't sure if you meant the Gigabyte or the MSI Gaming..lol

Gigabyte:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/10/02/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming-review/1

MSI:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-gaming-oc-review,3.html


----------



## M3TAl

And wouldn't you know, review of the MSI on Oct 2nd.







Should've checked more often. Thanks.

Edit: AH, moved the VRM to the back of the card. 8+2 phase? 8 for the core 2 for the memory?


----------



## Besty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> After some more testing, my conclusion is that boosting core voltage seems to allow the card to maintain a higher boost clock. Its almost as if the card can anticipate not being able to boost up to a certain speed without voltage being at a certain threshold. With voltage offset at zero, card is still completely stable at a +262 offset, but just won't boost quite as high.
> 
> I am able to maintain a consistent boost clock of 1540mhz/8002 in both firestrike and valley. Temps max out at 40C.
> 
> Firestrike score of 13049 with a [email protected] 4.75ghz


I think you have confirmed what others have suspected, it's a great card but will need a big power limit lift for water cooling users, voltage on its own is not going to cut it.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a 980 card. My local Micro Center did not have them in stock according to their website. I was bored and decided to take a ride out there to look around a bit. Ended up leaving with the MSI 980 Twin Frozr GAMING card! Umm, woot? Heck yeah, WOOT!
> 
> Is there anyone else here with this card? I'm getting ready to get this baby installed and running now. So excited!


I own one and can't be happier with it. Mine got 79.7% ASIC, runs stable at +210/+600 (~1566/8200) without touching the voltage (I use AB) and it's dead silent.


----------



## Axon

Im running two reference gtx 980's at +253 core clock and +512 memory i think its somthing like a normal core clock of 1380 and a boost clock of 1465 or so never goes over 63C on either card


----------



## nandapanda

That's solid. Probably because the blowers are exhausting all the air out the back of the case as opposed to just blowing it around like the aftermarket ones do?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> That's solid. Probably because the blowers are exhausting all the air out the back of the case as opposed to just blowing it around like the aftermarket ones do?


Thats one of the reasons i love the reference coolers and i much prefer the look of them to the aftermarket coolers


----------



## Silent Scone

Hour well spent after breakfast. Blocks on


----------



## COMBO2

My overclocked EVGA 980 SC cards in action. ASIC for both was 70.2% & 65.6% respectively which isn't amazing but not terrible either. I guess the same could be said for the clock speeds. The cards boost to 1539MHz during gameplay. That screenie was about a few hours of heaven and a benchmark in the midst.

Is it regular for these cards to get above 1550MHz - 1600MHz on the core? What kind of clocks are you guys all getting? I'm not really complaining because the performance with two of these is pretty insane anyway haha. At most a few FPS for a better clockspeed, not even.

Cheers!

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm running all radiator fans @ 25% (~420RPM) & my D5 @ 3. Loop consists of an Alphacool 280 Monsta & 420 XT45 both in push/pull with Phanteks PH-F140SP fans all around.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> 
> 
> My overclocked EVGA 980 SC cards in action. ASIC for both was 70.2% & 65.6% respectively which isn't amazing but not terrible either. I guess the same could be said for the clock speeds. The cards boost to 1539MHz during gameplay. That screenie was about a few hours of heaven and a benchmark in the midst.
> 
> Is it regular for these cards to get above 1550MHz - 1600MHz on the core? What kind of clocks are you guys all getting? I'm not really complaining because the performance with two of these is pretty insane anyway haha. At most a few FPS for a better clockspeed, not even.
> 
> Cheers!


Yours aren't the best but still, pretty great - and you have 2.









Although some would be stable at 1600, they are hitting the TDP limits and only maintaining low 1500s.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Yours aren't the best but still, pretty great - and you have 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although some would be stable at 1600, they are hitting the TDP limits and only maintaining low 1500s.


Haha that's good to know! With all due respect, I think the voltage increase isn't actually needed on my cards. I was using it as a fail-safe to prevent crashes but to be honest, I don't think it did really anything. Ran a few Heaven benchmarks and had no problems without any overvoltage. Might just be unnecessary heat output. I had a similar circumstance with my 780 Ti but on that card it made a slight difference to the stability...

Interesting!


----------



## Axon

After removing the red fan and doing some cable management mmm looking tasty now but im going to swap out all of the fans for corsair sp120/140's led versions to add some colour not sure what colour to choose though


----------



## Aggromuffin

Here's my validation









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fefw2


----------



## Silent Scone

For anyone who's interested, load temps on water whilst playing Shadow of Mordor @ stock.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For anyone who's interested, load temps on water whilst playing Shadow of Mordor @ stock.


How can you let it get so hot !!









Thats temps I have for idle , these cards run real cool even on air .
I don't hit 60c even with OC and fan's only 50-55%


----------



## M3TAl

My ambient is 25.5C, don't think 26C is possible. But Winter, she's coming. .


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> 
> 
> My overclocked EVGA 980 SC cards in action. ASIC for both was 70.2% & 65.6% respectively which isn't amazing but not terrible either. I guess the same could be said for the clock speeds. The cards boost to 1539MHz during gameplay. That screenie was about a few hours of heaven and a benchmark in the midst.
> 
> Is it regular for these cards to get above 1550MHz - 1600MHz on the core? What kind of clocks are you guys all getting? I'm not really complaining because the performance with two of these is pretty insane anyway haha. At most a few FPS for a better clockspeed, not even.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm running all radiator fans @ 25% (~420RPM) & my D5 @ 3. Loop consists of an Alphacool 280 Monsta & 420 XT45 both in push/pull with Phanteks PH-F140SP fans all around.


Played some BF4. Experienced some very minor artifacting and a driver crash that didnt recover. This was after about an hour and a half of gameplay.

I've dropped back the core 10MHz and the memory 50MHz (1529MHz boost & 7862MHz mem).

My temps are a little high today (getting to 60C on the GPUs and like low to mid 70s on my CPU), but I almost certain that is because the ambient here in Australia right now is pretty high and my fans are running at such low speeds.


----------



## ximatekorange

Fans at max but silent 1200RPM at Around 25db the rad is that good that it can handle that load with ease


----------



## Axon

Got a question ive got my pair of GTX 980's overclocked and they are totally stable not a single crash but when i try folding @ home it still dosent crash only when i stop the folding it will crash no other program causes this is it somthing i need to address?


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> After removing the red fan and doing some cable management mmm looking tasty now but im going to swap out all of the fans for corsair sp120/140's led versions to add some colour not sure what colour to choose though


Man reference design with a back plate are so sexy, now I want to order a second one, maybe I'll buy it for christmas. Rep+

By the way I personally like the green+blue color mix.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Man reference design with a back plate are so sexy, now I want to order a second one, maybe I'll buy it for christmas. Rep+
> 
> By the way I personally like the green+blue color mix.


I was thinking the nice green GEFORCE GTX coming from the 980's and purple fans


----------



## DaisukeJP

been a very loooong time since i've been here @ overclock.net
Anyway here is my new GTX 980 guys









OC'd only the core +200 at msi afterburner. & just started playing battlefield 4 for like 6 hours straight.
no artificats etc.

I've never heard of ASIC's before so I looked it up at google & made a screenshot of mine lol.
hope it's good, sounds like a high number.

(Reference gigabyte 980 btw)


----------



## StephenP85

In afterburner and precision, voltage only goes up to +87 on mine. I havent used nvidia cards in years. Is there a way to enable higher voltage limits?


----------



## Zepharus

Nay. Apparently these guys cannot figure out the new cards here. Someday someone skilled enough may, not my area of expertise so take a number and wait in line with us.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I own one and can't be happier with it. Mine got 79.7% ASIC, runs stable at +210/+600 (~1566/8200) without touching the voltage (I use AB) and it's dead silent.


Can you help a brother out here? I am totally new at this. What should I do to this card? Am I using MSI Afterburner to make adjustments? What should I play with on the tool to make it all work?


----------



## chino1974

Here's my 980!! Can't wait to drop the EK acrylic/nickel block. Big thank to performance pcs for the shirt and hat as well.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I was thinking the nice green GEFORCE GTX coming from the 980's and purple fans


That'd look really good as well, you can try for some sleeved cables. I ordered some from Shakmods.


----------



## BangBangPlay

A few pics of my 980 wearing its new EK Acetal block and backplate;

_Larger View_

_Larger View_


I also took advantage of my loop being apart to add a simple (and cheap) drain solution for future maintenance. Just an Enzotech Drain Plug G 1/4 Threaded Cap - 3/8" Barb, a piece of tubing, and a couple of fittings and clamps I had left over. It cost me $12 in parts and is a great drain solution.

_Larger View_


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Can you help a brother out here? I am totally new at this. What should I do to this card? Am I using MSI Afterburner to make adjustments? What should I play with on the tool to make it all work?


Just loop some benchmark in windowed mode and start moving the GPU clock slider to the right in increments of 10 each 2-3 minutes until the driver crashes, then back down 20 and you are mostly good to go.


----------



## Axon

use evga precision x 16 forget afterburner lol


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> use evga precision x 16 forget afterburner lol


Too bad the latest evga precision x 16 is still broken.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> use evga precision x 16 forget afterburner lol
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the latest evga precision x 16 is still broken.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by Precision X16 is still broken? What's wrong with it? I ask because I installed it into my rig last night and haven't been able to get the OSD to show. All I can see it the main Precision X16 where you set you core clocks ect. Can't get the graphs to pop up.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> What do you mean by Precision X16 is still broken? What's wrong with it? I ask because I installed it into my rig last night and haven't been able to get the OSD to show. All I can see it the main Precision X16 where you set you core clocks ect. Can't get the graphs to pop up.


Aside from kboost in SLI and OSD issues in X64 games and disappearing cursors in certain titles among other issues people are reporting in the http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-PrecisionX-16-522-bug-report-thread on the EVGA forums. Just because you don't have certain issues doesn't mean the problems aren't there.


----------



## thuNXa

afterburner crashed my games yesterday too, until it crashed itself, then all was good..


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that'll do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be sure to let me know if you find out info that contradicts my statement above. Wouldn't want to be going around spreading clearly false info, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another point of note is that re-using PCB's allows production speed to be fast-tracked, so if a FTW release is scheduled for a relatively soon date, it's probably an even better bet that the PCB is the same as the 780 FTW. This is why the 980 Classified is also going to be released quite soon (developing a new PCB would take more time).


I've discovered some information suggesting the 980 FTW will not be re using the 780 FTW or 680 FTW PCB.

After a quick google search, I've found both the 680 ftw and 780 ftw have 8 power phases, while EVGA_Jacob has confirmed the 980 FTW is using only 6 power phases.

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-FTW-custom-pcb-m2228412.aspx#2228892

As another user said, it would then be the same as a fully populated reference PCB and should be compatible with a reference water block. Unless there are other design changes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> -Snip-


Looks great man. The wait is finally over! Here's my first attempt.



Double post, sorry.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Too bad the latest evga precision x 16 is still broken.


Really seems ok to me?


----------



## GorillaSceptre

I'm looking to pick one of these up, it would be a massive upgrade from my single 570.

Recent games are using a ton of vram, does anyone know if any 6GB or 8GB versions are coming?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm looking to pick one of these up, it would be a massive upgrade from my single 570.
> 
> Recent games are using a ton of vram, does anyone know if any 6GB or 8GB versions are coming?


I believe they already confirmed 8gb models.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> What do you mean by Precision X16 is still broken? What's wrong with it? I ask because I installed it into my rig last night and haven't been able to get the OSD to show. All I can see it the main Precision X16 where you set you core clocks ect. Can't get the graphs to pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from kboost in SLI and OSD issues in X64 games and disappearing cursors in certain titles among other issues people are reporting in the http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-PrecisionX-16-522-bug-report-thread on the EVGA forums. Just because you don't have certain issues doesn't mean the problems aren't there.
Click to expand...

I was never saying that the issues weren't there. I asked you what issues you were talking about just so o could see if they were the same as the ones I was having or if there were more I needed to look out for. Sorry for asking a simple question.


----------



## sblantipodi

My EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked SLI idles at high temp, 45c the hottest card and 38c the cold one.
Is it normal?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked SLI idles at high temp, 45c the hottest card and 38c the cold one.
> Is it normal?


My single EVGA 980 SC idles at 33*C, so I'm not surprised to see an SLI combo a little higher. Especially the top card.

I have pretty good airflow and my CPU and Mobo VRMs are WC.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked SLI idles at high temp, 45c the hottest card and 38c the cold one.
> Is it normal?


Depends on what your ambient temps are, and whether or not your case has good airflow.

Tell us what those are and someone could help you better.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I believe they already confirmed 8gb models.


Do you know who confirmed that? I can't find a definite yes or no.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Do you know who confirmed that? I can't find a definite yes or no.


No, I can't find definite confirmation. It seems like the rumors are stemming from something Gibbo from ocuk said a couple weeks ago.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-to-have-4gb-initally-and-8gb-models-later.html


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> No, I can't find definite confirmation. It seems like the rumors are stemming from something Gibbo from ocuk said a couple weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-to-have-4gb-initally-and-8gb-models-later.html


Cheers, +rep.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm looking to pick one of these up, it would be a massive upgrade from my single 570.
> 
> Recent games are using a ton of vram, does anyone know if any 6GB or 8GB versions are coming?


oh? my 780 (as i wait for my step up) would like know where this "ton of games" (misread part of your post, sorry) are. having a single 1080 screen, i don't think i saw past 2gb being used.

it would be 8gbs with a 256bit bus, no 6gbs. and if history tells us anything, just like the 670, 760 w/4gbs and 780 w/6gbs the gpu doesn't have enough grunt to use all the vram expect possible SLI/surround set ups.

just don't worry and pick up what's available now.


----------



## Wihglah

I think 8GB might be a bit of overkill.

A 3GB 780 or ti still has enough to run 1440P at Ultra in most games.

If you need 3 x 1080p or 4K, then maybe 8GB is an investment that will pay off over the next 3 years or so in SLI mode, but for a single card, it seems a bit pointless currently.

If 980ti / Titan2 can run a 4K on it's own, 6GB seems logical for that.


----------



## skyn3t

Any GPU above 4 GB in my eyes is for gaming or tasking were it needs more vram. For benching it will be slow. I mean not slow but poor memory OC for example Valley is a memory eater imagine the 8GB performance thete . I could be wrong but this is what I have been seen around too much memory poor memory OC


----------



## GorillaSceptre

My brothers 780Ti is struggling with Shadow of Mordor at 1440p, it looks like devs are going to be using allot of vram in the future. Yeah for 1080p i would just get one now but i'm looking at 1600p/4k.

Isn't the new cod using 6GB too?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked SLI idles at high temp, 45c the hottest card and 38c the cold one.
> Is it normal?


What is you spacing like? I used to have two ACX 770s in my mATX case and the top card idled at 45C and the bottom 36C (ambient around 21C). They only had 5-8mm of space between them though. That prompted me to get into custom water cooling. If you spacing isn't that close check the Nvidia CP under power management for each program. Sometimes it is set on maximum performance for some programs (like precision X, or your browser). Change it to adaptive and it can lower temps a little. This is usually accompanied by high core clock speeds that don't lower at idle though.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> My brothers 780Ti is struggling with Shadow of Mordor at 1440p, it looks like devs are going to be using allot of vram in the future. Yeah for 1080p i would just get one now but i'm looking at 1600p/4k.
> 
> Isn't the new cod using 6GB too?


benchmark - 780TI i7 3770K




16 minutes of gameplay from same user




haven't heard gtx 770s with 2gbs having problems with COD . . . just saying.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> benchmark - 780TI i7 3770K
> 
> 16 minutes of gameplay from same user
> 
> haven't heard gtx 770s with 2gbs having problems with COD . . . just saying.


The Benchmark is fine, but while playing the game it dips under 30 now and then, And that is at 1440p. I'm sure future open-world games like the Witcher 3 are going to be even more demanding.

I said the new cod, meaning Advanced Warfare. I just checked and the recommended requirements is 4GB of vram. It just looks to me that either devs are being lazy, or they require allot more vram for these new games. Either way more vram is becoming more common.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> The Benchmark is fine, but while playing the game it dips under 30 now and then, And that is at 1440p. I'm sure future open-world games like the Witcher 3 are going to be even more demanding.
> 
> I said the new cod, meaning Advanced Warfare. I just checked and the recommended requirements is 4GB of vram. It just looks to me that either devs are being lazy, or they require allot more vram for these new games. Either way more vram is becoming more common.


at the beginning of the gameplay video the uploader did say at times when fighting a buttload of ocrs his frame rates dipped. even playing BL2 with high physX i'll get dips; _its the game not my set up._ (good god i even have a physX card!)

and thanks for clarifying it's advance warfare you were reffering to. i would like to suggest you take anything rumored with a large grain of salt. when BF4 came out and folks saw it using 4gbs+ on titans people went into a panic. funny thing though 780TIs were still performing better than said titans and 2 gb 770s were still ahead of 3gb 7970s; _what a game allocates doesn't been it needs it._

for a few years now its been hotly debated whether or not 2gbs was enough for even 1080. now less than a year later 4gbs isn't enough?








(yeah i am slightly mixing up resolutions here but its still close to point.)

please understand, i am not finding fault with you. if it wasn't for the recent sudden depreciation of my 780 because of the release of maxwell, i personally see no worries with having _just_ 3gbs of vram.


----------



## DStealth

16.4 MP rendered Vmem usage is 2.72g from 4. And yes it doesn't mean that what is allocated should be needed or used, it can be... but either way the performance impact with such powerful GPUs wouldn't be colossal...
Most powerful GPU 1515/8040







)


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> at the beginning of the gameplay video the uploader did say at times when fighting a buttload of ocrs his frame rates dipped. even playing BL2 with high physX i'll get dips; _its the game not my set up._ (good god i even have a physX card!)
> 
> and thanks for clarifying it's advance warfare you were reffering to. i would like to suggest you take anything rumored with a large grain of salt. when BF4 came out and folks saw it using 4gbs+ on titans people went into a panic. funny thing though 780TIs were still performing better than said titans and 2 gb 770s were still ahead of 3gb 7970s; _what a game allocates doesn't been it needs it._
> 
> for a few years now its been hotly debated whether or not 2gbs was enough for even 1080. now less than a year later 4gbs isn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah i am slightly mixing up resolutions here but its still close to point.)
> 
> please understand, i am not finding fault with you. if it wasn't for the recent sudden depreciation of my 780 because of the release of maxwell, i personally see no worries with having _just_ 3gbs of vram.


Considering i'm going for 4k, i think i should hold off a while. But these cards are so damn tempting, my 570 is really showing it's age now. I'll try wait until December


----------



## Genome852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I said the new cod, meaning Advanced Warfare. I just checked and the recommended requirements is 4GB of vram. It just looks to me that either devs are being lazy, or they require allot more vram for these new games. Either way more vram is becoming more common.


They also said CoD Ghosts needed 6GB + of system RAM. The game would not even launch if you had less than that. Turned out that it was an arbitrary number, because they removed that limitation with a patch after many complaints. I would not read too much into their "recommended" requirements.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genome852*
> 
> They also said CoD Ghosts needed 6GB + of system RAM. The game would not even launch if you had less than that. Turned out that it was an arbitrary number, because they removed that limitation with a patch after many complaints. I would not read too much into their "recommended" requirements.


Its a CoD title... It is going to be poorly optimized and still look like crap. There is no way it will use more than 2-3gb of vram even at high resolutions IMO. Hell the new consoles can barely push 30 fps at native 1080p and we will get a shoddy port from that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> What is you spacing like? I used to have two ACX 770s in my mATX case and the top card idled at 45C and the bottom 36C (ambient around 21C). They only had 5-8mm of space between them though. That prompted me to get into custom water cooling. If you spacing isn't that close check the Nvidia CP under power management for each program. Sometimes it is set on maximum performance for some programs (like precision X, or your browser). Change it to adaptive and it can lower temps a little. This is usually accompanied by high core clock speeds that don't lower at idle though.


there is a single slot between the two cards as Asus recommends in my case.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My single EVGA 980 SC idles at 33*C, so I'm not surprised to see an SLI combo a little higher. Especially the top card.
> 
> I have pretty good airflow and my CPU and Mobo VRMs are WC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Depends on what your ambient temps are, and whether or not your case has good airflow.
> 
> Tell us what those are and someone could help you better.


good airflow, front 140mm intake, 2x120mm outake (from H80i AIO).
ambient temp is about 26c.


----------



## Nizzen

Tired of waiting for v-bios?

Try this:









http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## Yungbenny911

does anyone have this MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1? I don't know why MSI does not show what type of power connector it uses...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> good airflow, front 140mm intake, 2x120mm outake (from H80i AIO).
> ambient temp is about 26c.


Have you got a 144Hz monitor?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> does anyone have this MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1? I don't know why MSI does not show what type of power connector it uses...


Have you decided to go 980 Benny? I saw your comparison thread and was gonna contribute a few scores now that my 980 is under water.



It was pictured in an article with the Lightning, but it wasn't clear which PCB was which, or if they are the same. According to the picture it would be two 8 pin connectors...


----------



## Yungbenny911

@BangBangPlay I saw that article also, but I think that's the gaming version (looking at the support bracket placement). The OCV1's SLI connectors are right next to the bracket like the reference versions, but the gaming version is a little lower due to it's bigger twin frozr cooler.

The MSI GTX 980 OCV1 was in stock at NCIX for 549 so i placed an order on two, but i'm yet to pay.







If you can post some gaming benchies, i'll appreciate it


----------



## madwolfa

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 10/07/2014, By End of Day

Managed to snatch a ref Gigabyte 980 from TD before it was gone from stock...
Now, waiting game.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> @BangBangPlay I saw that article also, but I think that's the gaming version (looking at the support bracket placement). The OCV1's SLI connectors are right next to the bracket like the reference versions, but the gaming version is a little lower due to it's bigger twin frozr cooler.
> 
> The MSI GTX 980 OCV1 was in stock at NCIX for 549 so i placed an order on two, but i'm yet to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can post some gaming benchies, i'll appreciate it


Will you be water cooling? I read that MSI is making WBs for its 970 series custom cards, so they might do the same for their 980s. You ran a few H80s if I remember correctly with brackets for your 770s, so I'm sure that would work too. These cards run so cool when under water that full blocks could be overkill for larger (more open) systems. I'll post a few marks over the next day or two. My son is turning 3 today so there will be lots of kids running around my home!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Have you got a 144Hz monitor?


60Hz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Will you be water cooling? I read that MSI is making WBs for its 970 series custom cards, so they might do the same for their 980s. You ran a few H80s if I remember correctly with brackets for your 770s, so I'm sure that would work too. These cards run so cool when under water that full blocks could be overkill for larger (more open) systems. I'll post a few marks over the next day or two. My son is turning 3 today so there will be lots of kids running around my home!


Oh my haha, when i was 19 i had to teach a class of 43 kids from 3-5 yrs and i almost shot myself in the head during break time







. Have fun







, and yes, i would be putting them underwater, but i already sold my kraken g10 brackets and corsair h55's. I am planning on adding the new GPU's to my loop, and i already got my extra 240mm 80mm thick RAD to add to my 360mm, and 120mm that i have.

Right now, all i'm waiting on are the GPU's and waterblock to finish my build. My decision would have been clear if the 980's were actually in stock.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> My brothers 780Ti is struggling with Shadow of Mordor at 1440p, it looks like devs are going to be using allot of vram in the future. Yeah for 1080p i would just get one now but i'm looking at 1600p/4k.
> 
> Isn't the new cod using 6GB too?


Struggling? He trying to run Ultra textures?

My 780 Classified runs it very well at high textures, everything else maxed at 1440. Smooth thanks to GSync.

Ultra does stumble a little.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@YoungBenny

Ha ha, yes even my single child is a handful. I don't get much time to game anymore (long sessions anyways) so I have to make the most of it. I'm sure when he gets older he'll appreciate the gaming power available to him, but who knows what GPU series will be out by then. Right now it's 1440p YouTube videos of Thomas the train and Neverland Pirates for my 980 when I'm watching him







.

Nice man, it sounds like you are all set to jump to the next gen. I just saw on the Techpowerup MSI GTX 980 OCV1 overview that it is 2X 6 pin power connectors, but that info isn't always the most accurate. MSI says the OCV1 draws 178W vs 180W of their reference 980, and 165W of an EVGA SC ACX, which both use the reference PCB and 2 6 pin connectors. So based on that I would say it's a safe bet to say it uses 2x 6 pins and could be compatible with the EK waterblocks too. I would think that the MSI 980 Gaming 4G would be more up your alley (2x 8 pin), but the wait for the custom WB could be a variable to consider.

My first card ended up being a Gigabyte reference, although I wanted an EVGA ACX. My second card will be the EVGA 980 ACX (non SC) version because those ACX cards sell really well once they are used. I know from selling my 770s on ebay, they sold in less than 24 hours.


----------



## jderbs

Are 980s in sli worth the upgrade over my zotac reference 780s in sli? I currently run most games at 5760x1080 in surround. My thought is ditch the 780s now while I can still get something for them.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Are 980s in sli worth the upgrade over my zotac reference 780s in sli? I currently run most games at 5760x1080 in surround. My thought is ditch the 780s now while I can still get something for them.


IMHO No.

Only a 15% upgrade, which isn't enough for me.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Are 980s in sli worth the upgrade over my zotac reference 780s in sli? I currently run most games at 5760x1080 in surround. My thought is ditch the 780s now while I can still get something for them.


I wouldnt bother, i would wait for something more worthwhile which will coming along in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Struggling? He trying to run Ultra textures?
> 
> My 780 Classified runs it very well at high textures, everything else maxed at 1440. Smooth thanks to GSync.
> 
> Ultra does stumble a little.


Yeah ultra textures, it's fine most of the time, but there are a few dips and quite a bit of stuttering.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> IMHO No.
> 
> Only a 15% upgrade, which isn't enough for me.


MFAA looks pretty interesting, if it has the same quality as MSAA but twice the performance, then Maxwell would be a worthwhile upgrade i think.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> IMHO No.
> 
> Only a 15% upgrade, which isn't enough for me.


I thought it was closer to 25-30?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I wouldnt bother, i would wait for something more worthwhile which will coming along in the next 4-6 weeks.


Had the same thought. Are the 8gb versions going to be single gpu?


----------



## StephenP85

Anyone know an estimated ship/stock date for the blocks at frozenCPU? Something more specific than 1-18 days.

Between that and waiting for another 980 to go back in stock, I'm tearing my hair out. Oh, also, the first 980 i bought was the reference Zotac... is it preferable to wait for another Zotac to go back in stock, or does it not matter at all? I would assume all these reference cards are identical and the only difference is warranty policy?


----------



## SamuelL421

Just received my ASUS GTX980, here's the GPU-Z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=74h75

Stock everything atm, planning on a moderate overclock and voltage bump after I get an opportunity to test and bench for a baseline later this week.


----------



## Axon




----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Between that and waiting for another 980 to go back in stock, I'm tearing my hair out. Oh, also, the first 980 i bought was the reference Zotac... is it preferable to wait for another Zotac to go back in stock, or does it not matter at all? I would assume all these reference cards are identical and the only difference is warranty policy?


That's what I wonder too I'm looking for a reference but I don't really think it is a huge difference from a brand to another. I think I will just base my choice on the MSI one, AB being my favorite ocing tool I think I will try a same brand card this time


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Anyone know an estimated ship/stock date for the blocks at frozenCPU? Something more specific than 1-18 days.
> 
> Between that and waiting for another 980 to go back in stock, I'm tearing my hair out. Oh, also, the first 980 i bought was the reference Zotac... is it preferable to wait for another Zotac to go back in stock, or does it not matter at all? I would assume all these reference cards are identical and the only difference is warranty policy?


Nope, you can buy basically any brand 980, although SCed cards wouldn't make sense. Both cards will run at the same clock speed as the slowest (or lowest clocked) card. So you could get an EVGA ACX 980 or the ACX SC card and it would work. But they will both run at the speed of your reference card. I used the EVGA cards as an example because they use aftermarket coolers, but they have a stock PCB and are compatible with the EK waterblocks. I'm gonna grab an EVGA ACX card for my second card solely for the resale value down the road. I also watercool, so the air cooler doesn't make a difference to me at all, but it can help when you go to sell it later...

As far as shipping on your block it could be a while. I had been one of the first people to order directly from EK (the day they made them available) and it took them almost a week to ship it to me. They said they are going in the order they received them. I sent them a courteous email asking for an estimate and they ended up shipping it the next day. I don't know if that was coincidental, or if they made an extra effort to make me happy. EK now has a disclaimer on the 980 WB store page that warns it could take up to a week to ship due to high demand. Looks like Nvidia opened Pandora's Box when they released Maxwell at such a low price, super high demand...


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> MFAA looks pretty interesting, if it has the same quality as MSAA but twice the performance, then Maxwell would be a worthwhile upgrade i think.


I'm almost certain that MFAA has to be implemented in the game in order to be used, so it's not a big selling point at this stage.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I'm gonna grab an EVGA ACX card for my second card solely for the resale value down the road. I also watercool, so the air cooler doesn't make a difference to me at all, but it can help when you go to sell it later...
> 
> As far as shipping on your block it could be a while. I had been one of the first people to order directly from EK (the day they made them available) and it took them almost a week to ship it to me. They said they are going in the order they received them. I sent them a courteous email asking for an estimate and they ended up shipping it the next day. I don't know if that was coincidental, or if they made an extra effort to make me happy. EK now has a disclaimer on the 980 WB store page that warns it could take up to a week to ship due to high demand. Looks like Nvidia opened Pandora's Box when they released Maxwell at such a low price, super high demand...


Good point about the aftermarket cooler and resale. As for the blocks, if "a while" means a week, I can live with that. I placed my order on Friday. I hope FrozenCPU is getting a big shipment in to meet all of their "pre-orders" so far and anticipate further demand.

Plus, I still have no idea when I'll be able to get my hands on a second 980, and I'm not going to touch my loop until that happens. I have NowInStock set up for text alerts. I would definitely prefer to get it from Amazon to use some gift card money, but at this point I can't really be picky.

You're right about demand at this price. I'm among those who would not have even thought about a 980 if it were priced above $600. I haven't used NVIDIA cards in many years for that very reason. I'm always turned off by the idea of spending $650+ for the flagship card and $150 for block/backplate on top of that.


----------



## Axon

Well my system is deff being bottlenecked by the cpu lol i overclocked both of my gtx 980's from stock reference clocks so they were boosting to around 1467MHz and memory to 2009MHz and gained 10fps in valley lol i think an i7 4790K may be getting orderd soon!


----------



## Master__Shake

here's my validations.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zndgv

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fnvqb

and a pic



edit too many windows lol


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> here's my validations.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zndgv
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fnvqb
> 
> and a pic
> 
> 
> 
> edit too many windows lol


Did someone forget their sli bridge


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> My ASIC is fairly low at 68.7% fwiw..


mine is just 65, hehe


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> at the beginning of the gameplay video the uploader did say at times when fighting a buttload of ocrs his frame rates dipped. even playing BL2 with high physX i'll get dips; _its the game not my set up._ (good god i even have a physX card!)
> 
> and thanks for clarifying it's advance warfare you were reffering to. i would like to suggest you take anything rumored with a large grain of salt. when BF4 came out and folks saw it using 4gbs+ on titans people went into a panic. funny thing though 780TIs were still performing better than said titans and 2 gb 770s were still ahead of 3gb 7970s; _what a game allocates doesn't been it needs it._
> 
> for a few years now its been hotly debated whether or not 2gbs was enough for even 1080. now less than a year later 4gbs isn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah i am slightly mixing up resolutions here but its still close to point.)
> 
> please understand, i am not finding fault with you. if it wasn't for the recent sudden depreciation of my 780 because of the release of maxwell, i personally see no worries with having _just_ 3gbs of vram.


When I play Shadow of Mordor it uses like 4078 mb with Ultra Textures in 1080p, so it is not so far fetched when it is close to max (4096 mb )


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I wouldnt bother, i would wait for something more worthwhile which will coming along in the next 4-6 weeks.


lol...like what? Besides the Classified obviously.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm almost certain that MFAA has to be implemented in the game in order to be used, so it's not a big selling point at this stage.


Didn't know that, i guess we'll find out soon. Do you know when it's supposed to be coming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> When I play Shadow of Mordor it uses like 4078 mb with Ultra Textures in 1080p, so it is not so far fetched when it is close to max (4096 mb )


Yeah, I've found the same thing. It's perfectly playable though, just stutters a bit.


----------



## sunset1

and I on a whim Friday night I looked up online at microcenter and my local store showed a msi gtx 980 gamer oc ... whoot
I told the wife to give me back the credit card and went down and bought one.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8f98

sunset1


----------



## harkinsteven

MFAA has an option within Nvidia Inspector. I have not played around with it just yet so I'm uncertain it works. You will probably have to force 4xMSAA with enhanced override option.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Did someone forget their sli bridge


yeah...

had to open her back up to fit it


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> mine is just 65, hehe


mine are 71.2 and 73.6


----------



## snoball

So I picked up a 750 Ti for the hell of it to put in with my 980. The 750 is of course for PHYSX. I'm wondering if the cards are currently incompatible because I can't manage to get both active at the same time with the 344.16 driver.

Hmm....


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I picked up a 750 Ti for the hell of it to put in with my 980. The 750 is of course for PHYSX. I'm wondering if the cards are currently incompatible because I can't manage to get both active at the same time with the 344.16 driver.
> 
> Hmm....


The 344.16 only has support for the 970/980. Either use 344.11 or a modified inf.


----------



## seithan

Is there a palable difference between an EVGA GTX980 and EVGA GTX980SC as far as overclocking goes?

Can the non SC version reach the same o/c the SC version does or is it a quite high throw and miss scenario?


----------



## snoball

Yea I realized that after reading the release notes since nothing was working right.

Currently trying 344.11


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> When I play Shadow of Mordor it uses like 4078 mb with Ultra Textures in 1080p, so it is not so far fetched when it is close to max (4096 mb )


allocated vram does NOT mean its _needed!_
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Performance Testing
Quote:


> The Ultra preset is enabled through an HD content download pack (at least through Steam) and includes much higher resolution textures. The recommended specifications for that HD content actually asks for a card with a 6GB frame buffer. *But at 25x14 with a single GTX 980 4GB we were able to get more than 60 FPS on average at the Ultra preset.*





both those resolutions far exceed what would be required for vram @1080 but no stutterfest there.









i'm sure as sites start reviewing the performance of the game more will be shown. and really not bad considering nvidia hasn't yet released a proper driver for the game.


----------



## Difunto

so i returned one of my evga sc 980 and got me an msi 980 and i am really happy with this one! its golden!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> allocated vram does NOT mean its _needed!_
> Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Performance Testing
> 
> 
> 
> both those resolutions far exceed what would be required for vram @1080 but no stutterfest there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure as sites start reviewing the performance of the game more will be shown. and really not bad considering nvidia hasn't yet released a proper driver for the game.


Yes you are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> allocated vram does NOT mean its _needed!_
> Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Performance Testing
> 
> 
> 
> both those resolutions far exceed what would be required for vram @1080 but no stutterfest there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure as sites start reviewing the performance of the game more will be shown. and really not bad considering nvidia hasn't yet released a proper driver for the game.


Yes you are right. As a software developer I know that allocated ram isn`t the same as used, but I thought that the graph showed the actual usage


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> mine are 71.2 and 73.6


Just curious what is the max stable OC on those cards?
Mine can do max 1515/8000 in games stable, with max added voltage.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> so i returned one of my evga sc 980 and got me an msi 980 and i am really happy with this one! its golden!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the reference card? That's a pretty good result.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes you are right. As a software developer I know that allocated ram isn`t the same as used, but I thought that the graph showed the actual usage


its difficult to find the actual vram usage. though with FPS looking at the minimum is a good indicator. seems it could need a bit more than 3gbs for ultra to run smoothly:


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mittelerde-Mordors-Schatten-PC-258069/Specials/Test-Technik-1137829/?u
but that shows averages w/mins and not frame rate.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> so i returned one of my evga sc 980 and got me an msi 980 and i am really happy with this one! its golden!


Supongo q tu GPU nuevo no es difunto!


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Just curious what is the max stable OC on those cards?
> Mine can do max 1515/8000 in games stable, with max added voltage.


highest i have had them is 1329 base 1418 boost on the core and 1828 on the memory at a 117% power limit.

man these things stay cool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> .
> just reading up on reviews of that cpu cooler because i was curious, horry sheet, id be scared to use that thing :S


lol had them going since the release not even pump noise.

iirc at the time coolit was the only one who made a 240mm clc.


----------



## DStealth

Difunto
Me jealous







Share some 3dmark with such OC should be near 17k GPU range.
As for Vmem usage played some games this weekend and my observations are:
1600p all maxed
COD Ghost - 3700-3800mb
Shadow of Mordor - up to 4090mb


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I seem to get 1315Mhz core, And boost 1441Mhz, Mem on 1955Mhz stable on stock volts. I can do higher, But need a bigger power limit before even thinking about it, And a better cooler so i will settle with that. Fan is on 65% to keep the card on 67-73¤C-ish. My card have a asiq of 71.4%. Seems decent.

GPU-Z VALIDaTION: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=e88hp


----------



## DStealth

Dear owners,
Can you try what Master Sham has made for us...working atm and cannot

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28116#post28116


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I seem to get 1315Mhz core, And boost 1441Mhz, Mem on 1955Mhz stable on stock volts. I can do higher, But need a bigger power limit before even thinking about it, And a better cooler so i will settle with that. Fan is on 65% to keep the card on 67-73¤C-ish. My card have a asiq of 71.4%. Seems decent.
> 
> GPU-Z VALIDaTION: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=e88hp


what do you get with max voltage?
The fan on my card is hitting the cover and making a terrible noise. I have to run it at 90% fan to get rid of that. So I wonder if I should return it and maybe I get a better chip, hehe.
I have a WB, but anyway need an intact cooler if I`m going to sell it later.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Dear owners,
> Can you try what Master Sham has made for us...working atm and cannot
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28116#post28116


Sorry noob here. Took a look at it and it's basically a bios flash to let us adjust the vcore (power?) higher then what stock will let us, correct? I'm not sure I should be messing around with this, but are the performance gains going to be big using this? It also mentions shorting something in the read me file.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Difunto
> Me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share some 3dmark with such OC should be near 17k GPU range.
> As for Vmem usage played some games this weekend and my observations are:
> 1600p all maxed
> COD Ghost - 3700-3800mb
> Shadow of Mordor - up to 4090mb


will do! I have 3dmsrk but I never run it its so confusing but ill give it a go later on today.
@sorun its the non reference msi.
I hate that sli bug that tiger mentioned of 1 card always running with lower voltage but if I try them individually they can handle it but once sli is enabled forget it!


----------



## Silent Scone

That isn't a bug that is just how LLC with GPU Boost 2.0 operates


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> will do! I have 3dmsrk but I never run it its so confusing but ill give it a go later on today.
> @sorun its the non reference msi.
> I hate that sli bug that tiger mentioned of 1 card always running with lower voltage but if I try them individually they can handle it but once sli is enabled forget it!


Nice. I swear i'm the only user with the reference MSI model. Feel like selling it for a non reference model.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> what do you get with max voltage?
> The fan on my card is hitting the cover and making a terrible noise. I have to run it at 90% fan to get rid of that. So I wonder if I should return it and maybe I get a better chip, hehe.
> I have a WB, but anyway need an intact cooler if I`m going to sell it later.


Around 1530mhz, but not quite stable due lack of powertarget. Which shop? Bought mine from Dustinhome


----------



## Ghostscript

Order placed on 2 ASUS GeForce STRIX GTX 980's to return and replace my current GPU setup.









Sadly it looks like they won't be in stock here until the beginning of November. Hopefully the wait won't feel too long!


----------



## class101

Are you talking about this issue ?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/2/

Seems to happen on both series 970/980 and not only msi, peoples report this with evga, gygabyte


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Around 1530mhz, but not quite stable due lack of powertarget. Which shop? Bought mine from Dustinhome


I bought it from Digital Impuls (the last one in stock), I think you gave me that tip.
Maybe I just let it be and attempt to do the volt mod and remove the power limit hehe.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I bought it from Digital Impuls (the last one in stock), I think you gave me that tip.
> Maybe I just let it be and attempt to do the volt mod and remove the power limit hehe.


Yeah Di is the best, but wasent in stock when i bought the card at release. Just send them a mail or go to their store if you live in Oslo or Trondheim.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Yeah Di is the best, but wasent in stock when i bought the card at release. Just send them a mail or go to their store if you live in Oslo or Trondheim.


I don`t live in Oslo, but I work there, so they delivered it the same day to work








But they said they could get me a new card from the supplier within a couple of days.


----------



## Axon

New score with my i5 4670K @ 4.6GHz and my 980's both at 1469MHz core clocks 2009MHz memory clocks


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Are you talking about this issue ?
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/2/
> 
> Seems to happen on both series 970/980 and not only msi, peoples report this with evga, gygabyte


Yesssss that bug!I wish I could squeash it!


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> so i returned one of my evga sc 980 and got me an msi 980 and i am really happy with this one! its golden!


MSI 980 Gaming cards rock it seems, mine got 79.7% ASIC and is stable at those clocks *without* touching the voltage. What I'm loving the most is the cooler, quietest gpu cooler I've dealt with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I don`t live in Oslo, but I work there, so they delivered it the same day to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they said they could get me a new card from the supplier within a couple of days.


Got my MSI 980 Gaming last week at DI as well, it was the last one


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> When I play Shadow of Mordor it uses like 4078 mb with Ultra Textures in 1080p, so it is not so far fetched when it is close to max (4096 mb )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Yeah, I've found the same thing. It's perfectly playable though, just stutters a bit.


Odd, I play with Ultra textures and ultra turned on, all other settings maxed out. On a 2560x1440 monitor (catleap 2B) running at 96Hz. I just use a single GTX980 and I maintain an average of 70fps with a couple drops every once in a while down to as low as 45fps. No real stutters or such and the 45fps drops arent really noticeable since the game is slow paced. Not sure why you would be getting stuttering at 1080p since I run even better at a higher resolution. So much for needing 6GB of vram.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Odd, I play with Ultra textures and ultra turned on, all other settings maxed out. On a 2560x1440 monitor (catleap 2B) running at 96Hz. I just use a single GTX980 and I maintain an average of 70fps with a couple drops every once in a while down to as low as 45fps. No real stutters or such and the 45fps drops arent really noticeable since the game is slow paced. Not sure why you would be getting stuttering at 1080p since I run even better at a higher resolution. So much for needing 6GB of vram.


I wonder the same, I did not get any stuttering.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> MSI 980 Gaming cards rock it seems, mine got 79.7% ASIC and is stable at those clocks *without* touching the voltage. What I'm loving the most is the cooler, quietest gpu cooler I've dealt with.
> Got my MSI 980 Gaming last week at DI as well, it was the last one


That is sure a nice card, I would trade to that if it had a wb


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't know if I made a good buy.
My GTX980 SLI seems old, it can't max out Shadow Of Mordor, is it possible that 1200€ cards can't max out a game like that at 1920x1200?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know if I made a good buy.
> My GTX980 SLI seems old, it can't max out Shadow Of Mordor, is it possible that 1200€ cards can't max out a game like that at 1920x1200?


...lol!

Ultra textures is the result of the developer throwing in their own high resolution renders because 'they can'. They've probably been done on machines with K6000s which can have up to 12GB frame buffer.

Do you think your card isn't worthy because for example you can't run 4xSSAA at 1440p? Same difference. Titan has 6GB and this pack caches over 6GB when used on one at 1440p. So by that logic, albeit it is more playable on a Titan, people who have them have also made a bad purchase









Although it would appear given some responses, throwing these high resolution textures into games is a great way of sending gamers to the cash point! GPU do need more VRAM though, but I'm very much hoping GM200 offerings come in with more than 6GB, or at least.


----------



## bastian

The game allots up to 6GB of VRAM, it doesn't necessarily mean it always goes this high in actual usage. That's why people are finding they can play fine for the most part with less than 6GB of VRAM and Ultra textures.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know if I made a good buy.
> My GTX980 SLI seems old, it can't max out Shadow Of Mordor, is it possible that 1200€ cards can't max out a game like that at 1920x1200?


do you know if the SLI profile work?

by default the SLI is not working on this game with 2 x 780

after I found how to activate the sli ( Fear 3 profile trick in Nvidia Inspector)

at Ultra (except texture for 3Gb) I have 80fps average in the bench and the game is very very smooth

without SLI trick, it was around 30fps with exact same setting

4770k with 2 GTX 780 HOF, (no OC)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> do you know if the SLI profile work?
> 
> by default the SLI is not working on this game with 2 x 780
> 
> after I found how to activate the sli ( Fear 3 profile trick in Nvidia Inspector)
> 
> at Ultra (except texture for 3Gb) I have 80fps average in the bench and the game is very very smooth
> 
> without SLI trick, it was around 30fps with exact same setting
> 
> 4770k with 2 GTX 780 HOF, (no OC)


I want bought the game yet so I can't comment.
I don't know if SLI works.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know if I made a good buy.
> My GTX980 SLI seems old, it can't max out Shadow Of Mordor, is it possible that 1200€ cards can't max out a game like that at 1920x1200?


Not too long ago, a single Titan was 1200$, and couldn't max A LOT of games at 1080p while maintaining 60 FPS, so you actually have good cards there.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Dear owners,
> Can you try what Master Sham has made for us...working atm and cannot
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28116#post28116


So do this work with reference cards? What does it do? Powerlimit, voltage limit?


----------



## StephenP85

Is the MSI Gaming a reference board?

I played around with my reference Zotac yesterday. At +87mv, best I can do is 1927 on the memory and 1490 on the core. ASIC quality 70.1%

Not sure if I should be grateful or return it after seeing what some of these others can do.

Or should I just wait patiently for the ability to up the voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

Can tell the seasons are shifting


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Odd, I play with Ultra textures and ultra turned on, all other settings maxed out. On a 2560x1440 monitor (catleap 2B) running at 96Hz. I just use a single GTX980 and I maintain an average of 70fps with a couple drops every once in a while down to as low as 45fps. No real stutters or such and the 45fps drops arent really noticeable since the game is slow paced. Not sure why you would be getting stuttering at 1080p since I run even better at a higher resolution. So much for needing 6GB of vram.


Thanks for posting that. I will be getting my Catleap 1440p monitor within the next week or two now that I have my 980 and I'd like to also run it @ 96 Hz. I am debating whether to grab another 980 in the near future or just stick with my single for now. Those are very respectable numbers though...


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Odd, I play with Ultra textures and ultra turned on, all other settings maxed out. On a 2560x1440 monitor (catleap 2B) running at 96Hz. I just use a single GTX980 and I maintain an average of 70fps with a couple drops every once in a while down to as low as 45fps. No real stutters or such and the 45fps drops arent really noticeable since the game is slow paced. Not sure why you would be getting stuttering at 1080p since I run even better at a higher resolution. So much for needing 6GB of vram.


I was referring to a 780Ti, the 980 has an extra GB of vram, and that looks like it helps quite a bit with minimum fps. The game is still perfectly playable, the stuttering and frame drops are minimal. My point was i'm not looking to get a new card to max out SOM, i'm thinking about future games and how devs are using allot more vram for newer games. That might be due to the new consoles, i'm not sure.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Is the MSI Gaming a reference board?
> 
> I played around with my reference Zotac yesterday. At +87mv, best I can do is 1927 on the memory and 1490 on the core. ASIC quality 70.1%
> 
> Not sure if I should be grateful or return it after seeing what some of these others can do.
> 
> Or should I just wait patiently for the ability to up the voltage?


You cant return a product because its not overclocking as high as you would like it to its a luck of the draw and aslong as it meets the specs on the box they have done their jobs and your card/cards are not faulty


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I was referring to a 780Ti, the 980 has an extra GB of vram, and that looks like it helps quite a bit with minimum fps. The game is still perfectly playable, the stuttering and frame drops are minimal. My point was i'm not looking to get a new card to max out SOM, i'm thinking about future games and how devs are using allot more vram for newer games. That might be due to the new consoles, i'm not sure.


Always tought that 4GB on GTX980 is too few.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Always tought that 4GB on GTX980 is too few.


I don't think it is too few, but being South African, i have to be more cautious when buying as there isn't really a market for reselling if a higher GB version comes out. Lucky Americans


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I don't think it is too few, but being South African, i have to be more cautious when buying as there isn't really a market for reselling if a higher GB version comes out. Lucky Americans


I'm Italian.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> You cant return a product because its not overclocking as high as you would like it to its a luck of the draw and aslong as it meets the specs on the box they have done their jobs and your card/cards are not faulty


Why not? In Norway we don`t need any reason to return a product, no question asked


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm Italian.


I wasn't specifically referring to you. Just reminding the residents of the U.S.A how good they have it


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Why not? In Norway we don`t need any reason to return a product, no question asked


its why iv always bought from amazon tigerdirect or microcenter! 30 days to return am not satisfied that's it


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> You cant return a product because its not overclocking as high as you would like it to its a luck of the draw and aslong as it meets the specs on the box they have done their jobs and your card/cards are not faulty


Exactly, it is bad form to return a non faulty card because it doesn't clock well. I can see why people take part in this bad practice after spending a considerable amount on said items when you get away with returning but it's a lottery after all chancing your luck.

@StephenP85,The clocks you got might be average and less than what you wanted or expected but you shouldn't be disappointed with them. Your core is 2% clock less compared to myself which will net you next to nothing gain comparing fps whilst in games and I am very happy with my purchase like many other owners despite being £1k lighter in the pocket


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Exactly, it is bad form to return a non faulty card because it doesn't clock well. I can see why people take part in this bad practice after spending a considerable amount on said items when you get away with returning but it's a lottery after all chancing your luck.
> 
> @StephenP85,The clocks you got might be average and less than what you wanted or expected but you shouldn't be disappointed with them. Your core is 2% clock less compared to myself which will net you next to nothing gain comparing fps whilst in games and I am very happy with my purchase like many other owners despite being £1k lighter in the pocket


I know, I probably won't return it. I've never returned a component for such a reason, but I just have a bit of buyer's remorse/OC envy seeing some of these other overclocks. I almost never spend this much on GPU power.

Besides, I've yet to order my second card, and that one could very well be worse than this Zotac so there's really no point. I'm basically brand new to NVIDIA, so my expectations might be a bit skewed. I'm used to being able to pump considerable voltage into my AMD cards and basically be limited only by power. I never did any bios mods to them, other than flash a Stilt bios into one of my 7970s to correct the memory timing profiles (during the mining frenzy). So with these low voltage limits, it kind of makes me disappointed that I'll be putting them under water and it seemingly won't make any difference. If someone could educate me on the overclocking differences between NVIDIA and AMD, I'd greatly appreciate it. Is it typical that NVIDIA cards require bios modifications to raise voltage? Is memory voltage generally locked down regardless?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I know reference waterblocks don't typically fit onto custom pcb's, but is there any custom 980 known to be compatible with an ek-fc980?

The MSI 4G seems to have the same layout but with additional components and caps. Are these caps what would prevent the block for being installed?

Reference:


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Why not? In Norway we don`t need any reason to return a product, no question asked


Im not saying you cant do it but its seen as bad practice


----------



## Kenjinxs

Core +250
Mem +500
Powertarget +125% / gpu-z shows that it uses 129% powertarget ( dunno if thats right )
my card goes without any overvoltage, boosts about 1536mhz to core. got 13.2k on firestrike with single card ( graphic score 20989 ), hope i get lucky once i order another gigabyte ref 980









anyways, currently happy with this upgrade, moved from 780 to this and the fps in games are much higher.


----------



## Spud387

Are there any/many 980 owners hearing any coil whine from their cards? It seems to be a pretty wide spread issue on the 970's. Just curious if 980 owners are seeing the same thing.


----------



## Kenjinxs

depends on fps, normally i dont hear anythin but few test's have made the card whine pretty loud. @ normal gaming theres not really any whine to hear on card, playin with 144hz monitor but not using the vsync. i've heard also that many 970's owners have that problem, also some 980 owners. i do have fractal R4 case, maybe its blockin most of the sounds comin from inside ^^


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Are there any/many 980 owners hearing any coil whine from their cards? It seems to be a pretty wide spread issue on the 970's. Just curious if 980 owners are seeing the same thing.


Heard it a couple of times on my 980's but seems to have stopped maybe just settling in?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Are there any/many 980 owners hearing any coil whine from their cards? It seems to be a pretty wide spread issue on the 970's. Just curious if 980 owners are seeing the same thing.


Yes. My EVGA 980 SC sounds like a small saw.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjinxs*
> 
> Core +250
> Mem +500
> Powertarget +125% / gpu-z shows that it uses 129% powertarget ( dunno if thats right )
> my card goes without any overvoltage, boosts about 1536mhz to core. got 13.2k on firestrike with single card ( graphic score 20989 ), hope i get lucky once i order another gigabyte ref 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, currently happy with this upgrade, moved from 780 to this and the fps in games are much higher.


20k on single gpu? What kind of magic is that. That's 4500 more then mine with similar clocks.


----------



## Kenjinxs

my bad, looked wrong test. that graphic score is from 3D mark 11, on firestrike had 15898







too many tests run, in order to find max clocks.


----------



## r0l4n

Here are my maximum clocks and Firestrike scores with the MSI 980 Gaming (stock Twin Frozr V cooler):

Voltage: +0mV (1.187v-1.212v actual)
Clocks: +247/+630 (1601/8272 actual)
Firestrike Graphics score: 16466
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2913072

Voltage: +87mv (1.254v actual)
Clocks: +235/+630 (1614/8272 actual)
Firestrike Graphics score: 16561
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2912998

The temperatures rounded 50C, fans 100% and windows open (it's 8C outside...). The fan on top of the VRMs did not start, though.


----------



## Kenjinxs

i cant drive my processor any higher than 4.5, and even thats too much on regular intel cooler .. broke my water coolin solution on it, with that i could push 5ghz to processor without any heatin problems. waitin new to arrive from warranty







so i can go back pushin things.

ASIC 72.6%


----------



## Arniebomba

I just bought two GTX980's. Though i seem to get redicoulus low ASIC values.. One has a score of 63% and the other 62%.

Are there more people with these low ASIC numbers with they're 980's? Or is this normal with the GTX 980? Because i'm thinking of returning these cards because of the low ASIC quality.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> so i returned one of my evga sc 980 and got me an msi 980 and i am really happy with this one! its golden!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wonder how you're hitting 87.9 fps. Does Valley like quad channel mem or something?
Here's 1519MHz / 4107MHz on a 4770k @ 4.7GHz:










I did a suicide run at 1544MHz/4000MHz and got 1fps increase. I even tried 4302MHz mem, no change. You have a 9% lead with only 3% difference in clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> 20k on single gpu? What kind of magic is that. That's 4500 more then mine with similar clocks.


I'm at this with 1493-1506MHz / 8192MHz. I guess my MHz just aren't as good as your guys'.








I can get to ~16000 @ 1518MHz. The cinematic that plays in the demo version of 3dmark kinda acts as a stability test, so I can't do a real suicide run.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Yes. My EVGA 980 SC sounds like a small saw.


I have the same card, but no noises in apps so far. On the exit splash screens of Valley and Heaven it screams a high-pitched noise, just like every other GPU I have.


----------



## JLMS2010

He is also using a 3930K which is a 6 core CPU.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I will be getting my Catleap 1440p monitor within the next week or two now that I have my 980 and I'd like to also run it @ 96 Hz. I am debating whether to grab another 980 in the near future or just stick with my single for now. Those are very respectable numbers though...


Catleap's are nice, but If probably go with an ROG Swift if I was buying an expensive monitor right now. The 144Hz official support and G-Sync along with around the same price and proper warranty support makes it worth it IMO over the Catleap 2Bs. If you really want a cheaper monitor in 1440p and 96Hz+ then just go with a QNix instead because it looks just as nice, runs just as well, and is much cheaper than the rare 2B's are.

As for one of two GPUs, I will probably go with a 2nd one because I really want to maintain a minimum FPS of 60 at all times no matter how high the settings are and that is not possible with one graphics card yet. Id even settle for an absolute minimum of 48fps, but even still I cant quite reach that with a single card, so two it is. I like graphics quality quite a bit, but I also have certain standards for motion smoothness I just have to have. I hate laggy feeling games more than I hate bad looking games.


----------



## shremi

Question for the ones who watercool .... I purchased the EK blocks but not the full length ones and i am wondering if you could also install the block with the original backplate ????


----------



## StephenP85

I am 99% sure you can. The screw holes line up the same, and I imagine the length of the screws wouldn't be an issue. However, I ordered EK backplates anyway. Not really a fan of the original backplate's look.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Im not saying you cant do it but its seen as bad practice


Can you explain why it is bad practice when the web shop stated that you can return a product if you are not satisfied with it?
It is kind of a "open buy" and that is the practice the web shops has created for their customers.
So they offer it for the customers for that reason so should not feel bad to use their service, that sounds dumb.
And in the most of the "regular" stores the return policy can be even higher like 90 days, for the same reason, return the goods if you don`t want it
or not satisfied. Get your money back or get an other product.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Can you explain why it is bad practice when the web shop stated that you can return a product if you are not satisfied with it?
> It is kind of a "open buy" and that is the practice the web shops has created for their customers.
> So they offer it for the customers for that reason so should not feel bad to use their service, that sounds dumb.
> And in the most of the "regular" stores the return policy can be even higher like 90 days, for the same reason, return the goods if you don`t want it
> or not satisfied. Get your money back or get an other product.


Indeed. In The Netherlands a customer can return a product within 7 days if not satisfied. Its the law.
So if I'm not satisfied with a product for which i've paid top euro's, i will return it. It's my right as a customer.
And because of this right, i'm thinking of returning my two GTX980's because of the ridiculous low ASIC value's. 63% and 62%. (or is this normal for 980's?)


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Can you explain why it is bad practice when the web shop stated that you can return a product if you are not satisfied with it?
> It is kind of a "open buy" and that is the practice the web shops has created for their customers.
> So they offer it for the customers for that reason so should not feel bad to use their service, that sounds dumb.
> And in the most of the "regular" stores the return policy can be even higher like 90 days, for the same reason, return the goods if you don`t want it
> or not satisfied. Get your money back or get an other product.


Im not saying you cant do it if you want to you can but if the sole reason for returning the card is that it cant overclock as high as you would like it to when the card works perfectly fine its my opinion that you dont really get a choice as to which card you get and if you return it to get a better overclocker its kinda bad practice if your willing to demand a new card pay for shipping if needs be ect ect why not just buy a pre overclocked card with high clocks and save the vendor from being handed a used card with open packaging to deal with when it works fine in the first place.

Again just my opinion


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Indeed. In The Netherlands a customer can return a product within 7 days if not satisfied. Its the law.
> So if I'm not satisfied with a product for which i've paid top euro's, i will return it. It's my right as a customer.
> And because of this right, i'm thinking of returning my two GTX980's because of the ridiculous low ASIC value's. 63% and 62%. (or is this normal for 980's?)


Yes it seems like it is on the low end. But have you tried to OC them to see how they perform?
I don`t know much about ASIC, but if it is some kind of a value for the quality of the chip, I can`t see that it is wrong returning them.
Why settle with second grade when you paid good money for it?
Mine was 65, I`m returning it because of a defect fan, but it could do over 1500 mhz, but it just need more voltage, had the same thing on my Titan.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Im not saying you cant do it if you want to you can but if the sole reason for returning the card is that it cant overclock as high as you would like it to when the card works perfectly fine its my opinion that you dont really get a choice as to which card you get and if you return it to get a better overclocker its kinda bad practice if your willing to demand a new card pay for shipping if needs be ect ect why not just buy a pre overclocked card with high clocks and save the vendor from being handed a used card with open packaging to deal with when it works fine in the first place.
> 
> Again just my opinion


Yes I see your point, you can get into a bad circle and you don`t know if the next card is better. But the vendors should not sell us second grad products either








And if the store allows it and yes also the law, I can`t see a problem if you don`t feel satisfied.
But if I would do it myself, I don`t think so just for that reason it scores lower than others.


----------



## snef

will be part of this club no later than tomorrow

I just received these new toys

now waiting for put these under water


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> will be part of this club no later than tomorrow
> 
> I just received these new toys
> 
> now waiting for put these under water


NICE PICS!


----------



## DaisukeJP

My reference Gigabyte card turned out to be stable @:
+70 mV Core Voltage
125% Power limit
+300 Core Overclock
+0 Memory Overclock

Boosted GPU Core Clock to 1641,8 Mhz

(It's not watercooled)


----------



## sblantipodi

my two EVGA GTX980 SC says hi


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> My reference Gigabyte card turned out to be stable @:
> +70 mV Core Voltage
> 125% Power limit
> +300 Core Overclock
> +0 Memory Overclock
> 
> Boosted GPU Core Clock to 1641,8 Mhz
> 
> (It's not watercooled)


Nice!
Whats your ASIC quality?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> My reference Gigabyte card turned out to be stable @:
> +70 mV Core Voltage
> 125% Power limit
> +300 Core Overclock
> +0 Memory Overclock
> 
> Boosted GPU Core Clock to 1641,8 Mhz
> 
> (It's not watercooled)


Is it TDP throttling at all?

What stress tests did you run?


----------



## DaisukeJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Nice!
> Whats your ASIC quality?


85,6%
i've posted a screenshot of my ASIC quality a few posts back


----------



## DaisukeJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Is it TDP throttling at all?
> 
> What stress tests did you run?


I didn't notice any throttling yet,

I've ran Kombustor Plasma Stress test for 3 hours


----------



## Axon

How do i find my ASIC?


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> How do i find my ASIC?


In GPU-Z, right mice at the top of the window and then select show ASIC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> 85,6%
> i've posted a screenshot of my ASIC quality a few posts back


Wow..i have the same Gigabite ref card. I had a ASIC of 63%...


----------



## Axon

70.8 & 67.2 not great?


----------



## Arniebomba

It's good. Not great. But still better than my 62 and 63 %


----------



## Axon

What does it all mean with this ASIC % and such?


----------



## DaisukeJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> What does it all mean with this ASIC % and such?


I truly have no idea,

It's new for me also, but I think i'm lucky with mine


----------



## shadow85

Has anyome tried the Artic Accelero Hybrid ii-120 AIO cooler or the NZXT G10 bracket + a AIO cooler on the reference GTX 980?

I have an e-mail back from Arctic and NZXT that say they 'are' compatible to a GTX 980.


----------



## Arniebomba

ASIC stands for Application Specific Integrated Circuit, and generally describes a computer designed for carrying out one specific set of calculations/instructions very rapidly. GPU-Z has its own way to show a ASIC quality of a GPU, though no one really seems to know how the quality has been measured.
Usually a higher ASIC means lower voltage leakage and higher clocks when overclocking on air. Lower ASIC would mean higher voltage leakage and lower overcocking on air, but higher with LN2.


----------



## Mydog

Hmm, am I wrong or has Sham a way to modd the bios and flash the 980strix?

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

Where are Skyn3t and his bios? I need more power and higher PT.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> ASIC stands for Application Specific Integrated Circuit, and generally describes a computer designed for carrying out one specific set of calculations/instructions very rapidly. GPU-Z has its own way to show a ASIC quality of a GPU, though no one really seems to know how the quality has been measured.
> Usually a higher ASIC means lower voltage leakage and higher clocks when overclocking on air. Lower ASIC would mean higher voltage leakage and lower overcocking on air, but higher with LN2.


Hmm i got 1469MHz core boost out of both cards and 2009MHz memory on both cards with ASIC's of 70.8% and 67.2% on stock reference coolers both at 65C max.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Catleap's are nice, but If probably go with an ROG Swift if I was buying an expensive monitor right now. The 144Hz official support and G-Sync along with around the same price and proper warranty support makes it worth it IMO over the Catleap 2Bs. If you really want a cheaper monitor in 1440p and 96Hz+ then just go with a QNix instead because it looks just as nice, runs just as well, and is much cheaper than the rare 2B's are.
> 
> As for one of two GPUs, I will probably go with a 2nd one because I really want to maintain a minimum FPS of 60 at all times no matter how high the settings are and that is not possible with one graphics card yet. Id even settle for an absolute minimum of 48fps, but even still I cant quite reach that with a single card, so two it is. I like graphics quality quite a bit, but I also have certain standards for motion smoothness I just have to have. I hate laggy feeling games more than I hate bad looking games.


Oh yeah, I'm definitely getting a second 980. The question is how soon. It's just good to see that most games will run at a decent refresh rate with a single card at 1440p. It's not that I trust the word of forum members over some of the reviews I have read, but it is good to see it come from several points of view. Sometimes the review samples are known to be cherry picked samples to provide almost static results.

Can you really still get good graphic quality @ 1440p by turning of AA and running lower settings? I am like you too and prefer higher frame rates and smooth gameplay, but I know it is going to be a balancing act with a single card. I like glossy monitors so I think I'll stick with the OCable IPS, although I haven't settled on one just yet. Since I will be spending/investing in a decent monitor the second card will have to wait a few months. Maybe I will tell my wife to get me another one for Christmas,







!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Usually a higher ASIC means lower voltage leakage and higher clocks when overclocking on air. Lower ASIC would mean higher voltage leakage and lower overcocking on air, but higher with LN2.


That second part is what I don't quite understand. As it's described in GPU-Z, a low-ASIC card is a better overclocking card on water/LN2 but not on air -- this, alone, does make sense, because a card requiring higher voltage due to higher leakage would need a better form of cooling to achieve higher overclocks. However, the explanation also says a high-ASIC card would be better a overclocker on air but _not_ water/LN2.



With power and voltage/heat being less of a barrier on high-ASIC cards, why would it not be most ideal to have a higher-ASIC in every circumstance?

I did some further testing on my Zotac reference. With my middle of the road ASIC score of 70.1%, I seem to hit a hard barrier at +220 core. That's the point at which I notice artifacts in Fire Strike. It will artifact at that point whether I have +0mv or +87mv. That's a head scratcher for now.

Still testing memory clocks and seeing how core clock affects their limits.


----------



## Arniebomba

You are completely correct








Though keep in mind that this is a guideline. Not a standard. Some people seem to get great results on air with lower ASIC quality.


----------



## StephenP85

Correct about what? That generally, high ASIC will be better overclockers on both air and water? That contradicts with the explanation GPU-Z shows, but it makes more sense.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> He is also using a 3930K which is a 6 core CPU.


You're right, Valley does get a boost from more CPUs. Looks like I'm at the CPU wall then, since I'm getting basically nothing with the additional GPU clocks.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, am I wrong or has Sham a way to modd the bios and flash the 980strix?
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> 
> Where are Skyn3t and his bios? I need more power and higher PT.


Maybe someone is afraid of the green Troll?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> You're right, Valley does get a boost from more CPUs. Looks like I'm at the CPU wall then, since I'm getting basically nothing with the additional GPU clocks.


yup and my memory at 2400MHz and idk if you did the tweaks like using windows classic


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> You're right, Valley does get a boost from more CPUs. Looks like I'm at the CPU wall then, since I'm getting basically nothing with the additional GPU clocks.


I also need to upgrade my CPU im using an i5 4670K and every time i overclock it further i gain fps so an i7 4790K is going to be orderd overclocked and see how tht goes


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Correct about what? That generally, high ASIC will be better overclockers on both air and water? That contradicts with the explanation GPU-Z shows, but it makes more sense.


the higher asic will top out (hit the wall) on water than a lower asic since you can _just keep pumping voltage in_ it as long as you keep the temps down.









leaking does have some advantage.


----------



## Sammyboy83

I borrowed a msi 980 gaming of a friend. The card is clocking well, doing 1610/2065 without artifacts in firestrike.
www.3dmark.com/fs/2914362


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Will you be water cooling? I read that MSI is making WBs for its 970 series custom cards, so they might do the same for their 980s. You ran a few H80s if I remember correctly with brackets for your 770s, so I'm sure that would work too. These cards run so cool when under water that full blocks could be overkill for larger (more open) systems. I'll post a few marks over the next day or two. My son is turning 3 today so there will be lots of kids running around my home!


3 is a great age. My son is 3 1/2. Great times, enjoy it while they're young now, it goes by so fast.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> MSI 980 Gaming cards rock it seems, mine got 79.7% ASIC and is stable at those clocks *without* touching the voltage. What I'm loving the most is the cooler, quietest gpu cooler I've dealt with.
> Got my MSI 980 Gaming last week at DI as well, it was the last one


All three of my 980's will run over 1550MHz in Valley or Firestrike without touching the voltage also and they have rather poor ASIC of 68-70%, but I'm sure you'll find that looping Heaven for an hour at max settings or a round or two of Titanfall will cause it to crash at those settings. Just FYI if you want maximum stability, but I understand if you only bench your card. These cards will certainly bench much higher for suicide runs than they will run stable in a torture test.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the higher asic will top out (hit the wall) on water than a lower asic since you can _just keep pumping voltage in_ it as long as you keep the temps down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaking does have some advantage.


I can keep pumping voltage, assuming there's a bios somewhere that'll let me do so. Right now +0mv and +87mv makes zero difference pushing past +220mhz on the core.


----------



## cowie

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> I borrowed a msi 980 gaming of a friend. The card is clocking well, doing 1610/2065 without artifacts in firestrike.
> www.3dmark.com/fs/2914362


something is going on there for that high a clock and your gpu score try to tone it down a bit you will score more








default drivers on this run


----------



## Syceo

Hi Guys,

Im thinking of swapping out my trifire setup ( 295x2 + 290x ) and getting a pair of 980's. Any recommendations on what brand to go with or which specific card yields the best results for an SLI configuration. I will be watercooling them as my current rig is watercooled.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, am I wrong or has Sham a way to modd the bios and flash the 980strix?
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> 
> Where are Skyn3t and his bios? I need more power and higher PT.


Its that those bios were made somehow to not mess with any built in safe guards because I could flash his modded bios to my gamer card but it went black flashed back to my bone stock bios all ok.
It won't flash with any modded bios made with kbt or anything else for that matter

can't wait till my DCII gets here
Tin had power mod up its really easy and puts an end to power limit issues two giant resisters to shunt
\ modded msi gamer card it took longer for the iron to heat up then to do the mod.

even the thick conductive pen trick would work and come off with alcohol


----------



## snoball

From what I understand reference models work best. EK released 980 ref. blocks.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-acetal.html


----------



## StephenP85

Best suicide run so far. Artifacts abound, not stable, but it'll get through Valley...



That's at +240 core, +440 memory.

Unfortunately, don't think I can overcome this:


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I also need to upgrade my CPU im using an i5 4670K and every time i overclock it further i gain fps so an i7 4790K is going to be orderd overclocked and see how tht goes


You realize that is only going to improve your benchmarks and not necessarily FPS in all your games right? The i7 will do better video compression/conversion and editing though, so I don't know if your into that. But for pure gaming performance you won't see a large increase (in most titles) of FPS if you upgrade. You will get better benchmark scores if that's what you're after. Don't forget that you also run the risk of getting a poorer OCing sample, although Devil's Canyon is supposed to be better than the original Haswell releases. For performance you'd probably be better off getting another 980, but then you'd still have to compare the scores of other members who run SLI too...


----------



## class101

evga logo working fine in case you wonder (don't pay attention to dust on wire, my comps smokes oily malana charas







)


----------



## Mako0312

So is it worth going from a 780 to a 980? I'm currently only ay 1080p,but looking to go 1440p maybe (but will for sure be going with a 144hz monitor)


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> So is it worth going from a 780 to a 980? I'm currently only ay 1080p,but looking to go 1440p maybe (but will for sure be going with a 144hz monitor)


In my experience, if you intend to max games, the 980 is pushing about 90-110 FPS (BF4/GRID Autosport) at the low end so it's probably where you want to be for 1080p.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> So is it worth going from a 780 to a 980? I'm currently only ay 1080p,but looking to go 1440p maybe (but will for sure be going with a 144hz monitor)


If you plan 1440p yes I think better to upgrade, I have tested a GTX780 on the gsync of asus it is good but not a stable smooth experience, you have to clock it to the max and it is not a perfect. You can also plan a sli of 970 if you can this will be even more powerful than a single 980


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> If you plan 1440p yes I think better to upgrade, I have tested a GTX780 on the gsync of asus it is good but not a stable smooth experience, you have to clock it to the max and it is not a perfect. You can even plan a sli of 970 if you can this will be even more powerful than a single 980


I plan on WC'ing hopefully in the next 6 months, and am shying away from doing a SLI setup due to cost. I really just want 1 strong reliable GPU.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> I plan on WC'ing hopefully in the next 6 months, and am shying away from doing a SLI setup due to cost. I really just want 1 strong reliable GPU.


I said that too, but then I got a 900D case and upgraded my loop. And now, this massive case just doesn't look right without at least two video cards.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well the Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming turned up today.

All I got to say is wow, its a cool 68c with the side on and the air con off.
ASIC is 74.9% which is good.
Here is the "out of the box" Heaven score:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/gtx980g1_zps9586fd11.jpg.html


----------



## johnje

I am nearly done building a 4K gaming rig but it have just been sitting here waiting for graphics cards. I've been holding out for EVGA 980's. I think it was an 980 SC ACX 2.0. Is anyone familiar with this model and have any idea when they will be available?


----------



## Marin007

I just learned about ASIC about 3 minutes ago. Checked my GPUZ and it says 71% and 75.8%. Am I a happy camper? I'm leaving the cards stock for now as I don't have a game to push them that hard...but when I do, how does my ASIC score affect that? Thanks for any info.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> So is it worth going from a 780 to a 980? I'm currently only ay 1080p,but looking to go 1440p maybe (but will for sure be going with a 144hz monitor)


I'm on 1440p and going from 780 to 980. While OC'd 780 was pretty sufficient for almost anything, it didn't get me stable 60 FPS in heavier games on Ultra settings (like Crysis 3 and some others).


----------



## orifter

Hi folks, newbie here looking for some advice. Done a bunch of backreading and basically stalking posts by BangBangPlay because I saw pictures of his setup, but I'm still feeling overwhelmed and was wondering if someone could maybe take a minute to sum up my options for water cooling a pair of 980s.

I have two MSI GAMING 4G 980s with the custom TWIN FROZR cooler. Running this on Micro ATX Asus Motherboard (no gap between cards) in the Corsair 350D case. Problem is the top card is running too hot in SLI (mid 80s after benchmarking).

Already using H105 to cool my CPU.

So, what's the simplest, most straightforward setup to water cool these 980s, assuming that it's the reference PCB where I could put a typical water block on (I'm gonna try to contact MSI tomorrow to find out, otherwise I might be stuck with their air cooling solution for a while). My real concern is the block/radiator/pump/tubing/etc that I would need to just cool my GPUs in a loop independent of my CPU. What do you guys recommend for this?

Many thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## razzoe

It's gonna be a challenge to cool 2 GPU's if you don't want to use high performance fans (very loud). I would suggest that you put everything into one loop and use a MoRa3 external radiator. I had 2 780s and a 4770K in my case and i needed 1x 280mm rad + 1 360 mm rad to keep the water temp below 36 degrees on normal days under load (you don't want to exeed that temperature for some pumps). And with this setup, my fans (120 mm) were spinning at 2200 rpm and making extreme noise. I know that Maxwell is more efficient, but it's still going to be an issue...

What other info do you need on the blocks/radiators/pumps and tubing?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Its that those bios were made somehow to not mess with any built in safe guards because I could flash his modded bios to my gamer card but it went black flashed back to my bone stock bios all ok.
> It won't flash with any modded bios made with kbt or anything else for that matter
> 
> can't wait till my DCII gets here
> Tin had power mod up its really easy and puts an end to power limit issues two giant resisters to shunt
> \ modded msi gamer card it took longer for the iron to heat up then to do the mod.
> 
> even the thick conductive pen trick would work and come off with alcohol


He said you could just add a solder blob to each instead of using wires. Did I get that correct?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> All three of my 980's will run over 1550MHz in Valley or Firestrike without touching the voltage also and they have rather poor ASIC of 68-70%, but I'm sure you'll find that looping Heaven for an hour at max settings or a round or two of Titanfall will cause it to crash at those settings. Just FYI if you want maximum stability, but I understand if you only bench your card. These cards will certainly bench much higher for suicide runs than they will run stable in a torture test.


The scores I posted are the maximum I can get with the card, didn't mention stability. I feel this gives you a good picture about how good a card is, as I haven't seen many results with cards past the 1600 mark, much less with stock voltage.

If we talk stability, we have to introduce another variable, temperature: stable at what temperature? With the H440 closed the card hovers around the 74C mark give or take, in which case the max. stable clock without touching voltage is 1566, around 1580 with +87mv, and these are gaming stable as in hours playing without crashes.


----------



## DrBrogbo

I am more and more impressed with this card the more I fiddle with it.

Core is at 1482, mem is at 8002, haven't had to touch voltage, and my kill-a-watt shows 306 watts pulled from the wall (with my 130W QX9650) during Heaven/Valley runs.

I think I'm at the end of overclocking though, since I don't want to bump voltage. I put it at 1504 core and it blackscreened during a Valley run.


----------



## Sammyboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> [
> something is going on there for that high a clock and your gpu score try to tone it down a bit you will score more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> default drivers on this run


The graphics score seems to be lower than others no matter what I do. The same happened when I tried 970 sli. Few hundre points lower then equally systems. When I down clock, the score gets lower too.


----------



## Wihglah

EK have shipped my block.

I ordered on the 24th.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You realize that is only going to improve your benchmarks and not necessarily FPS in all your games right? The i7 will do better video compression/conversion and editing though, so I don't know if your into that. But for pure gaming performance you won't see a large increase (in most titles) of FPS if you upgrade. You will get better benchmark scores if that's what you're after. Don't forget that you also run the risk of getting a poorer OCing sample, although Devil's Canyon is supposed to be better than the original Haswell releases. For performance you'd probably be better off getting another 980, but then you'd still have to compare the scores of other members who run SLI too...


I do video editing, photoshop, mass storage managment ect but id also like the higher clocks and its only £250 for the i7 4790K not expensive


----------



## COMBO2

Hey guys, just something interesting I've observed with my 2x GTX 980 cards when overclocked. Take a look at the following images. The only difference is the voltage and core clock offset.




As you can see, the actual core load clocks are the same (1525MHz, a little below my max stable). The main difference is that on the run with no voltage bump, I have adjusted the core clock offset to compensate for GPU Boost's dynamic increase.

With the voltage increased, the card dynamically increases the core clock more on its own (42MHz as opposed to 11MHz without the voltage bump). I am unsure as to what this means in regards to stability, as the voltage overall is still lower, but if I can keep the same core clock with no voltage bump under this circumstance, I will be very interested.

I'm pretty sure someone has already noticed this but thought I'd point it out again.

EDIT: It seems that stability does decrease. It seems that GPU Boost has some set out core clock increases based on voltage maybe?

Another quick thing, Precision is telling me (when overvolting) that I am getting of 44mV (1212mV > 1256mV). I am increasing the voltage by 87mV though??


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I do video editing, photoshop, mass storage managment ect but id also like the higher clocks and its only £250 for the i7 4790K not expensive


This is a bit off topic, but if you are serious into video production, having a smallish SSD (separate to your OS) dedicated for the page file would be also worth considering. I know this is a substantial jump in price, but I don't think it would be worth going to a 4790k from your 4670k. If you are going to jump on the i7 bandwagon for editing (it's definitely more expensive when you factor in DDR4 and stuff) but a 5820k on a MSI X99S SLI Plus is actually an excellent choice. It will cost more, but you will get more. I don't think processor price difference is much, but you'd have to get a motherboard and RAM to go along with it. The 5820k is essentially a 5930k for people who don't necessarily have the money to burn. I personally believe the extra PCIe lanes and 200MHz core clock increase are all but useless, hence my CPU and motherboard choice in the end.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but if you are serious into video production, having a smallish SSD (separate to your OS) dedicated for the page file would be also worth considering. I know this is a substantial jump in price, but I don't think it would be worth going to a 4790k from your 4670k. If you are going to jump on the i7 bandwagon for editing (it's definitely more expensive when you factor in DDR4 and stuff) but a 5820k on a MSI X99S SLI Plus is actually an excellent choice. It will cost more, but you will get more. I don't think processor price difference is much, but you'd have to get a motherboard and RAM to go along with it. The 5820k is essentially a 5930k for people who don't necessarily have the money to burn. I personally believe the extra PCIe lanes and 200MHz core clock increase are all but useless, hence my CPU and motherboard choice in the end.


I wouldnt need to change anything to upgrade to the i7 4790K as its the same socket as my i5 4670K i dont think i can be botherd with a new mobo, ram ect


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I wouldnt need to change anything to upgrade to the i7 4790K as its the same socket as my i5 4670K i dont think i can be botherd with a new mobo, ram ect


Yeah I know, hence why I said that the X99 option would be an expensive one. If you were going to grab a 4790k, I'd wait for Broadwell so that the LGA 1150 CPUs can drop in price. Then you'd probably be picking up a worthy, although still a little disproportionate, upgrade from your 4670k especially for any sort of creativity/productivity based work.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> EK have shipped my block.
> 
> I ordered on the 24th.


Lucky you and hope the delivery is speedy so you don't wait much longer. I ordered on 25/9 only to be told Friday after I enquired when they intend on shipping my order "some time after 10/10" so I cancelled and sourced elsewhere and due any time now. I know there is high demand and others who ordered direct have received them now but that is unacceptable service in my opinion.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I just learned about ASIC about 3 minutes ago. Checked my GPUZ and it says 71% and 75.8%. Am I a happy camper? I'm leaving the cards stock for now as I don't have a game to push them that hard...but when I do, how does my ASIC score affect that? Thanks for any info.


the 75,8% should boost more core then the 71% one out of the box.
Power consumption is also less on the higher asic i believe.

i have 67,2 and 81,7.
81,7 has 50 mhz more stock boost.
According to afterburner the TDP is most of the time less on the higher asic.
OC whise it can do like 30 mhz more.

E: but for SLI, no benefits except the TDP


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Hey guys, just something interesting I've observed with my 2x GTX 980 cards when overclocked. Take a look at the following images. The only difference is the voltage and core clock offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the actual core load clocks are the same (1525MHz, a little below my max stable). The main difference is that on the run with no voltage bump, I have adjusted the core clock offset to compensate for GPU Boost's dynamic increase.
> 
> With the voltage increased, the card dynamically increases the core clock more on its own (42MHz as opposed to 11MHz without the voltage bump). I am unsure as to what this means in regards to stability, as the voltage overall is still lower, but if I can keep the same core clock with no voltage bump under this circumstance, I will be very interested.
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone has already noticed this but thought I'd point it out again.
> 
> EDIT: It seems that stability does decrease. It seems that GPU Boost has some set out core clock increases based on voltage maybe?
> 
> Another quick thing, Precision is telling me (when overvolting) that I am getting of 44mV (1212mV > 1256mV). I am increasing the voltage by 87mV though??


that is how it is setup , if you put 20mv+, it will boost 1 bin higher, go 40mv and that seems to be the max it will go even though you can slider it to 87+mv .
AFAIK, in the bios there is a voltage table for each set, so raising the voltage lets it boost to whatever clock# that is within range .

And on max clock the bios has that set, thats why some cards don't even go to 1.26 .


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I do video editing, photoshop, mass storage managment ect but id also like the higher clocks and its only £250 for the i7 4790K not expensive


I am not gonna lie, I thought about upgrading too. That's why I responded, cause I've done a little comparison between the two. What's stoping me is that my 4670K is a golden chip. I'd rather grab another 980 now than upgrade my CPU. I do some Photoshop and minor video conversion for my own personal library, so nothing serious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Hi folks, newbie here looking for some advice. Done a bunch of backreading and basically stalking posts by BangBangPlay because I saw pictures of his setup, but I'm still feeling overwhelmed and was wondering if someone could maybe take a minute to sum up my options for water cooling a pair of 980s.
> 
> I have two MSI GAMING 4G 980s with the custom TWIN FROZR cooler. Running this on Micro ATX Asus Motherboard (no gap between cards) in the Corsair 350D case. Problem is the top card is running too hot in SLI (mid 80s after benchmarking).
> 
> Already using H105 to cool my CPU.
> 
> So, what's the simplest, most straightforward setup to water cool these 980s, assuming that it's the reference PCB where I could put a typical water block on (I'm gonna try to contact MSI tomorrow to find out, otherwise I might be stuck with their air cooling solution for a while). My real concern is the block/radiator/pump/tubing/etc that I would need to just cool my GPUs in a loop independent of my CPU. What do you guys recommend for this?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any advice


I originally did a separate GPU loop for my SLI 770s and temps were decent. When I swapped out my H100i for a H220X and included my CPU and temps further improved. The CPU stayed the same but the GPUs actually dropped in temp another 5-6C vs being separated. It's always better to included everything and not separate the loop if possible. That way every component can benefit from extra rads. I had sold my H100i to a friend for $75 and decided to do the whole system in a single loop. That is a tough case to water cool, but you have options, mainly custom cooling solutions though.

I think MSI is releasing WBs for their 970 so they might be doing a block for their 980 soon too. EK will probably make a block for them too, but it takes a little time. I went for a reference Gigabyte for that reason, WB availability. Feel free to PM me about anything, or about selecting components for your loop. You could do a single 240mm rad in the front, a small pump res combo, and cool both cards effectively though. I did two 770s at first and it had good results, so that is probably your best bet.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> He said you could just add a solder blob to each instead of using wires. Did I get that correct?


yup but that's messy and if removed the resister might come with it


----------



## Axon

I dont think adding another 980 would benifit me much and id probs have to upgrade my psu and cpu bottleneck would deff be evident with 3 980's as i already have 2 i did a quick price search on how much it would be to upgrade to a x99 mobo, new cpu and ram and i think it came to around £650


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Another quick thing, Precision is telling me (when overvolting) that I am getting of 44mV (1212mV > 1256mV). I am increasing the voltage by 87mV though??


Vdroop


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Vdroop


I'm not sure it is - AB shows the same, if I add 30mv the "VDDC" goes up, but not by the same amount. Then if I add more, the VDDC does not change - even up to .87mv

I'm not convinced VDDC = VCore.

edit - Ok so a little googling indicates VDDC might be associated with memory voltage - can anyone confirm?


----------



## Edkiefer

It is the bios that sets the limits, its why EVGA does only 37mv, ther bios has lower voltage set (also lower TDP ) .

It can't be memory cause memory runs at 1.5v , someone posted DVM readings from back of voltage regulators and GPU does 1.2 and memory 1.5v


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It is the bios that sets the limits, its why EVGA does only 37mv, ther bios has lower voltage set (also lower TDP ) .
> 
> It can't be memory cause memory runs at 1.5v , someone posted DVM readings from back of voltage regulators and GPU does 1.2 and memory 1.5v


That makes sense. Although my EVGA TDP limit is 125% (SC version)

Roll on the unlocked BIOS then.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That makes sense. Although my EVGA TDP limit is 125% (SC version)
> 
> Roll on the unlocked BIOS then.


I meant the actual wattage value , when I last checked it was 187w for the EVGA 970 OC one (dual fan) ,MSI 970 was 220w , G970 G1 280w .

Opps, I forgot I am in 980 , all i know was MSI 980 gaming which was 241w , i didn't check others as had no intention to buy 980


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> It's good. Not great. But still better than my 62 and 63 %


Those cards are prime for water clocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> What does it all mean with this ASIC % and such?


quality % is how much leakage there is inside the chip itself. lower % means high leakage parts, which tend to run hotter from what I remember but are the best overclocking chips for subzero runs. All world records are set on extremely high leakage chips as the OCers bin the chips they receive. Many get a whole tray of parts and they just boot up and check VID and then take it out and put in a new one to check. They log the VID of each part as an indication of how much leakage it has. This is the starting place for which ones to use to go for a WR with since it is an indication of which ones will clock best on LN2 or LHE. There are more factors than that, but it is a good place to start. You can have some chips that are really good silicon but low leakage and they will beat out a really high leakage chip that just has some bad silicon in it. The best silicon generally comes from near the middle of the wafer it is made on, with the worst chips being near the edges USUALLY. Also depends on the batch too, some days are better than others. But the best starting place is the ASIC quality


^^^^^ wafer with dozens of GPUs on it from the factory. Middle of that wafer probably has some of the better clocking parts, edges probably have the worst clocking parts. No way to know what you get.


----------



## AdamK47

I've had mine since release day.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I've had mine since release day.


OMG what case are you using?
The corsair 750D in your sig?
That is great!


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OMG what case are you using?
> The corsair 750D in your sig?
> That is great!


Yep, 750D. This is it pre-980s with 4-Way Titans.


----------



## DaisukeJP

why would you buy 4-way cards? 

even @ 4k 2 cards are enough lol


----------



## Wihglah

Topical!


----------



## thuNXa

I had my GTX 980 SLI installed on 3570k and a MSI Z77A-GD55 until my water blocks will arrive.
I couldnt wait (as allways







) and installed it on my 3770k and AsRock Z77 OCF.

I only played World of Tanks with my 3570k and run some benchmarks.
Besides that the i7 is of course better for benchmarking, World of Tanks runs now alot smoother, and now even on stock SLI.

software and stability wasnt the cause..
My 3770k setup installation is very old.. i even used a 2600k and Z68 mainboard and did not do a new installation of windows.
The 3570k setup was a new installation.

I think the difference is small between 3570k and 4670k.
But who can tell the truth.. all benchmark and review sites test on the newest hardware.
Tried to find an explanation on this on the web with those sites, but no succes.

Personally i would never recommend to do that step.
But now when i saw that, i would not recommend a highend SLI rig with a i5.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> why would you buy 4-way cards?
> 
> even @ 4k 2 cards are enough lol


Never can have enough performance!

3 GTX 970's here. I'm not rich enough to join the likes of Adam


----------



## Axon

could i fix my bottleneck with a heavier cpu overclock from say 4.0 where its sitting now to 4.5 or 4.6? and forget upgrading the cpu


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> could i fix my bottleneck with a heavier cpu overclock from say 4.0 where its sitting now to 4.5 or 4.6? and forget upgrading the cpu


It would definitely help, but a quad core with hyperthreading would help even further.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> It would definitely help, but a quad core with hyperthreading would help even further.


Yeah i think the i7 4790K overclocked to 4.8+ would help especially with hyperthreading


----------



## Axon

Heres what i got with both cards at 1469MHz core and 2009MHz Memory and the CPU @ 4.6GHz (1.32V)


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> why would you buy 4-way cards?
> 
> even @ 4k 2 cards are enough lol


The only thing holding back the power of my rig is money. If I had heaps of disposable income, I'd have hilarious overkill and upgrade it constantly. So, more power to him. Now it just needs a custom loop in there.

*EDIT*: Speaking of watercooling, what's going on with *Sidewindercomputers*? I used to order from there almost exclusively, and it was going to be my first choice for the GTX 980 blocks, but they aren't listed and it appears the site hasn't been updated in almost a year. No news or facebook/twitter updates either, no new products, and recent reseller ratings seem to indicate some lack of responsiveness. Is Gary closing shop?


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yup and my memory at 2400MHz and idk if you did the tweaks like using windows classic


Hah, classic theme, really? I did not know that. I guess there's some homework to do for this benchmarking stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> The scores I posted are the maximum I can get with the card, didn't mention stability. I feel this gives you a good picture about how good a card is, as I haven't seen many results with cards past the 1600 mark, much less with stock voltage.
> 
> If we talk stability, we have to introduce another variable, temperature: stable at what temperature? With the H440 closed the card hovers around the 74C mark give or take, in which case the max. stable clock without touching voltage is 1566, around 1580 with +87mv, and these are gaming stable as in hours playing without crashes.


Ah, thanks for the clarification. Seems like there's a bigger difference between max clks and stable clks with that 980 than mine- 1 clk bin is the difference between stable and not running at all for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> could i fix my bottleneck with a heavier cpu overclock from say 4.0 where its sitting now to 4.5 or 4.6? and forget upgrading the cpu


I'd just overclock what you have. It would suck if you bought a 4790k only to have it be a crappy overclocker.


----------



## marcello1990

Hi everyone, just bought evga gtx 980 and i try to flash it for gtx 980 SC bios (from techpowerup database).

Here is what i see when i just write nvflash --protectoff:



any ideas?

please help...


----------



## AdamK47

The current version of nvflash doesn't work with 970/980s.


----------



## steponz

MaxwellFlash.zip 855k .zip file


Try this in windows.. should work without a problem.. just ran it yesterday.

To flash..

Open up a command line where you extract the folder and run nvflash /?

Then keep hitting enter til the end and it will give you a sample on how to run.

Change it to 0 and it should flash the first gpu. This will be different with multiple gpus.


----------



## class101

you should find around 5.196 of nvflash


----------



## steponz

I just posted the newer version as an attachment.

Just use it and you will be fine. Just ran it yesterday.


----------



## marcello1990

I run nvflash newest version on windows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> MaxwellFlash.zip 855k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this in windows.. should work without a problem.. just ran it yesterday.
> 
> To flash..
> 
> Open up a command line where you extract the folder and run nvflash /?
> 
> Then keep hitting enter til the end and it will give you a sample on how to run.
> 
> Change it to 0 and it should flash the first gpu. This will be different with multiple gpus.


Step by step what i does:
1. run windows 8 64-bit on "Safe mode"
2. type cmd in start menu then click on it and "run as admin..."
3. choose folder when i unpacked nvflash v5.190
4. type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash.exe --prtotectoff" or "nvflash.exe" and then click 3x enter for slide down, and type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash --save my980stock.rom"...

and always get this image:



Help..


----------



## V3teran

Use Nvflash 5.127.
Follow this guide i wrote.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=362667
Here is my bios, i made my own bios by the way long ago.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b1b5ihr97cfhec6/690+Bios.rar


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcello1990*
> 
> I run nvflash newest version on windows
> Step by step what i does:
> 1. run windows 8 64-bit on "Safe mode"
> 2. type cmd in start menu then click on it and "run as admin..."
> 3. choose folder when i unpacked nvflash v5.190
> 4. type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash.exe --prtotectoff" or "nvflash.exe" and then click 3x enter for slide down, and type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash --save my980stock.rom"...
> 
> and always get this image:
> 
> 
> 
> Help..


make sure you uninstall the gpu driver or boot in safe mode when you do this.

Use this syntax:

nvflash --index=0 bios.rom

This is for having only 1 gpu.


----------



## marcello1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Use Nvflash 5.127.
> Follow this guide i wrote.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=362667
> Here is my bios, i made my own bios by the way long ago.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/b1b5ihr97cfhec6/690+Bios.rar


Your bios is for gtx 690, but i have 980..


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcello1990*
> 
> I run nvflash newest version on windows
> Step by step what i does:
> 1. run windows 8 64-bit on "Safe mode"
> 2. type cmd in start menu then click on it and "run as admin..."
> 3. choose folder when i unpacked nvflash v5.190
> 4. type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash.exe --prtotectoff" or "nvflash.exe" and then click 3x enter for slide down, and type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash --save my980stock.rom"...
> 
> and always get this image:
> 
> 
> 
> Help..


Don't go in Safe Mode instead disable the nvidia cards in the Device manager it works fine here, or you can use the new GPU-Z Test Build and hit the export Bios http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## steponz

Here's the beta gpuz to backup your bios.

GPU-Z.zip 1625k .zip file


----------



## marcello1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Don't go in Safe Mode instead disable the nvidia cards in the Device manager it works fine here, or you can use the new GPU-Z Test Build and hit the export Bios http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


Sucessfull saved my gtx980_stock.rom with new GPU-Z but still i can't flash new EVGA 980 SC bios... same error


----------



## steponz

When I did it.. I actually uninstalled the driver and reinstalled. but did work.

Did you boot in safe mode? What did you do to run it to flash the gpu?


----------



## marcello1990

Disabled gpu in devices manager, try to flash and here is new error:


----------



## steponz

I would just uninstall the driver and reboot.. then try again. I personally did that and know its works. Its up too you.. Not very hard to uninstall and install a driver.


----------



## StephenP85

What's the benefit of the SC bios? Does it unlock voltages beyond +87mv? And does the bios work on non-EVGA reference cards?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I dont think adding another 980 would benifit me much and id probs have to upgrade my psu and cpu bottleneck would deff be evident with 3 980's as i already have 2 i did a quick price search on how much it would be to upgrade to a x99 mobo, new cpu and ram and i think it came to around £650


Oh, I thought you only had 1 card, my bad. Yeah that wouldn't make sense. I don't want to dissuade you from doing anything, just sharing what I discovered. My 4670K does 4.7 GHz @ 1.285V so I'm gonna sit tight for now. I'd hate to get an i7 4790K and have it me a mild OCer. You might want to take a look at the new Haswell E series 2011 CPUs too. You'd have to upgrade your MB, but you'll get faster PCIe lanes and even more cores to work with. I'm gonna sit tight for the next gen for now.


----------



## Axon

i got my 4670K to 4.8GHz at 1.32V not dialled in just an attempt


----------



## $ilent

Is anyone getting any better overclocks with skynets bios flash? Does this work on gtx 970?

Thabks


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is anyone getting any better overclocks with skynets bios flash? Does this work on gtx 970?
> 
> Thabks


What BIOS???

Did I miss something?


----------



## ssgwright

no, haven't seen any from sky yet


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcello1990*
> 
> I run nvflash newest version on windows
> Step by step what i does:
> 1. run windows 8 64-bit on "Safe mode"
> 2. type cmd in start menu then click on it and "run as admin..."
> 3. choose folder when i unpacked nvflash v5.190
> 4. type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash.exe --prtotectoff" or "nvflash.exe" and then click 3x enter for slide down, and type "nvflash --protectoff" or "nvflash --save my980stock.rom"...
> 
> and always get this image:
> 
> 
> 
> Help..


You cannot flash modded bios in the Windows version yet, only official bios files already signed. I think it was found you also cannot flash an official bios that was saved through GPU-Z, only some other program. And the DOS version is not new enough to support Maxwell.


----------



## $ilent

Oh sorry just had a quick look on the first post looked like he posted a bios flash guide.


----------



## marcello1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> I would just uninstall the driver and reboot.. then try again. I personally did that and know its works. Its up too you.. Not very hard to uninstall and install a driver.


ITS DONE! Thanks god it's working fine. Command what i use: nvflash -6 gtx980sc.rom then confirm three times to overwrite.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcello1990*
> 
> ITS DONE! Thanks god it's working fine. Command what i use: nvflash -6 gtx980sc.rom then confirm three times to overwrite.
> 
> Thanks for helping!


Awesome man.. knew ya could do it...









Interesting how you used a different command.. So much bs going around about not being able to flash....


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Awesome man.. knew ya could do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you used a different command.. So much bs going around about not being able to flash....


wait so we can flash modded bios now ? or only original non modified bioses from other brands?


----------



## class101

you don't need to uninstall at all... you just add to find the correct switch after your last failure as far I have read 0 1 is reserved for reference


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Ah, thanks for the clarification. Seems like there's a bigger difference between max clks and stable clks with that 980 than mine- 1 clk bin is the difference between stable and not running at all for me.


The card was at 50C while running for max. clocks, while it was at roughly 72C while measuring stable clocks, so I wouldn't be surprised if the difference with my card is as well 1 clk. bin at the same temprature, maybe two.


----------



## steponz

What I told him worked for me.. might be a win 8 issue vs win7.

What do you mean by modded? One that is modified by someone and changed?

If the bios is saved through gpuz, you should be able to flash it.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> What I told him worked for me.. might be a win 8 issue vs win7.
> 
> What do you mean by modded? One that is modified by someone and changed?
> 
> If the bios is saved through gpuz, you should be able to flash it.


like a bios with more power target% and allowing more voltage


----------



## StephenP85

I asked a couple of pages ago what was special about the EVGA SC bios other than having a higher boost clock. Does it unlock anything? Voltage beyond +87mv? Higher power limit, etc??


----------



## steponz

Not sure.. maybe if someone comes out with it.. I could care less really.. I do hardmods.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I asked a couple of pages ago what was special about the EVGA SC bios other than having a higher boost clock. Does it unlock anything? Voltage beyond +87mv? Higher power limit, etc??


Im pretty sure that evga bios has a higher boost clock..


----------



## StephenP85

I'd be willing do a hardmod if it would be compatible with water blocks and not look bad. I'm unfamiliar with the options there but I'm handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## steponz

That shouldn't be a problem.. just as long as you use thin wire..

I'm using the gpower right now.. i did mem and power mod pretty easily.. gpu voltage isn't that hard either.. do you have a reference card?


----------



## shadow85

Guys, which card is better out of the

MSI GAMING GTX 980 and
Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980?

They are both about the same price in my country, and I don't really plan on extra overclocking.


----------



## steponz

Here's the Gpowered.. if you guys haven't seen the thread..




Hard mods are detailed here:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Guys, which card is better out of the
> 
> MSI GAMING GTX 980 and
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980?
> 
> They are both about the same price in my country, and I don't really plan on extra overclocking.


Why buy a better card if you don't plan on overclocking it?

I think the MSI gaming card is really good. Would likely be the better overclocker.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> That shouldn't be a problem.. just as long as you use thin wire..
> 
> I'm using the gpower right now.. i did mem and power mod pretty easily.. gpu voltage isn't that hard either.. do you have a reference card?


Yes, it's a reference card from Zotac. Based on the OCs being reported here, mine is pretty mediocre. It can do about 1425 on the core, and 1900-1950ish on the mem without artifacts or freezing/crashing. If I lower one I can raise the other, so I'm guessing it's just maxed out on power. I'm intrigued by the shunting mod. I'm new to NVIDIA cards in general so this is something I'm seeing for the first time.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Yes, it's a reference card from Zotac. Based on the OCs being reported here, mine is pretty mediocre. It can do about 1425 on the core, and 1900-1950ish on the mem without artifacts or freezing/crashing. If I lower one I can raise the other, so I'm guessing it's just maxed out on power. I'm intrigued by the shunting mod. I'm new to NVIDIA cards in general so this is something I'm seeing for the first time.


Sounds pretty low..

The shunt mod is pretty easy.. just short those 2 spots. I would first take a pic of the ref zotac card.. because sometimes they can be different.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Does the shunt mod increase TPD limits? Would it work with a full cover block?


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Does the shunt mod increase TPD limits? Would it work with a full cover block?


yes, it basically makes the limit a smaller value through hardware. Its pretty simple.. all you have to do is short those 2 spots.

I would have to see pic of the block.. honestly I doubt it would cause and issue with the mount of the block.. depends on how much solder you put on there really... should be milled around that area.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I checked out that link to the other forum you posted and was a little overwhelmed. It seemed like a lot of modding that needed to be done. The shunt mod by itself doesn't seem that bad though. Changing the resistance to fool the GPU into thinking it's using less power basically. The WB really only makes contact with the memory, core, and voltage regulator I believe and most of those have thermal pads in between anyways. Only the GPU makes direct contact with the block. I have a reference Gigabyte card.

I have some soldering experience, but I wouldn't say I am very proficient yet. I would have to practice a bit on something worth quite a bit less than $500 first







. But I am interested in the results and gains from doing this type of mod...


----------



## steponz

I would only really do the gpu vmod and the the power mod if your only using it for gaming... Overclocking.. I would do all or go gpower.

For the power mod, you can also use a silver pen to do the shorts.

Unfortunately for high gpu volts, you will likely need to do vmod.. no way around it. The controller probably only supports so much through the controller..

I think I have heard some people using nvidia inspector for voltage.. not really sure.. since I did gpower on gpu core..


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> evga logo working fine in case you wonder (don't pay attention to dust on wire, my comps smokes oily malana charas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ayyyyyy looks like another MSI reference 980 user?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Sounds pretty low..


Maybe, I'm still messing with it. I can bench all day long at +500 on the mem and +240 on the core, but not for gaming. While benching, I'm seeing artifacts and GPU-Z shows TDP hitting 123-127%.

ASIC score is 70.1%

Suicide run on Fire Strike:


3dmark11


Maybe it's less than mediocre and is actually ****ty. I would love to be able to do something about it, though, other than return it and play the lottery again. I have a second one coming tomorrow, also a Zotac reference. My main interest is having some fun with benching, gaming, and getting the highest stable overclock I can -- but not as hardcore as all that other stuff I saw in the tutorial. The simple power mod with a soldering iron or conductive pen sounds more in line with that I'm comfortable attempting on this kind of hardware.


----------



## steponz

Your actually higher than you think.. 240 is over 1500 I think.. depends on the card really.. what ya do is run gpuz.. force render and look at the sensors.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Ayyyyyy looks like another MSI reference 980 user?


hehe yes







I will try to install my first wc on them later because I know it is not really worth to oc them on air but I like having a big boost range


----------



## steponz

These cards on air are better than you think.


----------



## StephenP85

All of my overclocking has been with the reference cooler. I'm not getting my blocks until next week, according to FrozenCPU.

Yes, it appears that during benching, my clock speed fluctuates between 1470 and 1500 when I have the memory up to the 450-500 range. GPU shows perfcap reason "pwr" for most of the run. I have an aggressive fan curve so GPU heat shouldn't be an issue... no idea how hot those memory modules are getting though....I need to find the sweet spot between memory and core, since raising the memory maxes me out in power. I suspect I need to go back to the drawing board and get the highest stable core clock I can, and then see how high I can raise the memory until the core overclock starts to throttle again.


----------



## madwolfa

Add me to the club... got my Gigabyte 980 reference. So far so good, easily at 1450 core / 7600 mem on stock voltage. Haven't tried pushing for more yet. Nice, cool and quiet even OC'd. ASIC quality 72.3%.

Great card!!


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> hehe yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to install my first wc on them later because I know it is not really worth to oc them on air but I like having a big boost range


Ehh well i'm fine with my oc to 1450mhz and 4000 on memory, but I could do without the fan noise haha. Let me know how the water cooling goes for you. I would love to watercool though it seems I would have to spend quite a bit even if its just the gpu.


----------



## shaneduce

One for now, 2 more on order.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=rbq2


----------



## StephenP85

For those waiting on EK blocks to be in stock at FrozenCPU, I e-mailed them about my pre-order, which included other in-stock items. The response was, "Yes we are awaiting the arrival of more 980 blocks to fill backorders. More should be here early next week."


----------



## sorun

Hey guys what would be the easiest way to cool my 980 and possible second 980? I'm looking at just getting a h220x and the Nickel EK block and ditching the cpu block on the h220x to put on the EK. Would this work well?

Those 2 together would come out to about $300(not including second block) with shipping so that's my budget if anyone has a better idea.


----------



## sgman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Hey guys what would be the easiest way to cool my 980 and possible second 980? I'm looking at just getting a h220x and the Nickel EK block and ditching the cpu block on the h220x to put on the EK. Would this work well?
> 
> Those 2 together would come out to about $300(not including second block) with shipping so that's my budget if anyone has a better idea.


If you want the easiest way, nzxt g10 + h105 might be the better one. That would cost around $140 and it would be much easier to put together.

However, I'm more a fan of custom water loop. so I kinda like your idea better


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> For those waiting on EK blocks to be in stock at FrozenCPU, I e-mailed them about my pre-order, which included other in-stock items. The response was, "Yes we are awaiting the arrival of more 980 blocks to fill backorders. More should be here early next week."


Thanks for the update, I am also waiting.


----------



## Natskyge

Just got my new pc parts + a gtx 980. Wish me luck with my first build


----------



## nwkrep82

To all those looking for EK blocks...You should try Performance-PCS.com. I ordered 2 from there last week Wednesday....arrived on Friday....and installed on Saturday.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=EK-FC980

And don't forget to use the promo code: OCN55


----------



## sgman

Showing off my rig

I'm planning to get gtx 980 water blocks later in about three month or so.
I just can't justify more spending to my wife


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgman*
> 
> If you want the easiest way, nzxt g10 + h105 might be the better one. That would cost around $140 and it would be much easier to put together.
> 
> However, I'm more a fan of custom water loop. so I kinda like your idea better


Well I would add a h90, h80i, or a x41 since I already got the h100i up top. I'm just not sure about adding heat sinks to the other parts because I have been told that the g10 wouldn't fully cool the card. I've yet to see anyone with a G10 on their 980 either. Would be nice to get feed back.


----------



## sgman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Well I would add a h90, h80i, or a x41 since I already got the h100i up top. I'm just not sure about adding heat sinks to the other parts because I have been told that the g10 wouldn't fully cool the card. I've yet to see anyone with a G10 on their 980 either. Would be nice to get feed back.


Hey, guess what. I found this:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?s=20f5de40ea96838c5f7085b5c0962865&t=18624917&page=12
Max gpu temp at 46C!

Man, now I wanna finish my waterloop asap.


----------



## Syceo

Can i join











Blocks and backplates will be here tomorrow ... cant wait to get these in


----------



## Chaert

Hi guys, I'm new here!

Here is my Asus GTX 980



It's running on stock clockspeeds. It boosts to 1291mhz though where the EVGA GTX 980 a friend is using boosts to 1251mhz..
Why is mine boosting to 1291mhz? Is this because of the ASIC quality in combination with nVidia's GPU boost?

My ASIC quality is 77.5%, my friends EVGA is 68.5%.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaert*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here!
> 
> Here is my Asus GTX 980
> 
> 
> 
> It's running on stock clockspeeds. It boosts to 1291mhz though where the EVGA GTX 980 a friend is using boosts to 1251mhz..
> Why is mine boosting to 1291mhz? Is this because of the ASIC quality in combination with nVidia's GPU boost?
> 
> My ASIC quality is 77.5%, my friends EVGA is 68.5%.


yup thr high one will boost a lil more and use lower voltage for it


----------



## Jam0r

Guys quick question.

From what I gather you can flash bios' now as long as they are stock bios, not edited and saved through GPUz for example.

What happens in regards to custom PCB layouts?

I have a MSI 970 but the Gigabyte 970 comes with a higher TDP limit.

What issues am I likely to have if I try and flash my card with the Gigabyte stock bios?

Memory is Samsung and obviously it's the same type of card. Does the BIOS control power delivery, etc or is all that hardware related?

Soryr for the daft question, i've flashed cards before (780m) and 290s but this type of flash is new to me


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I asked a couple of pages ago what was special about the EVGA SC bios other than having a higher boost clock. Does it unlock anything? Voltage beyond +87mv? Higher power limit, etc??


Supposedly it has looser RAM timings, which leads to just slightly less performance at the same clock speed as other cards, but also allows for higher overclocks which leads to better overall performance. No higher voltage unlock as that is an Nvidia specified limit, and no extra power limit either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Here's the Gpowered.. if you guys haven't seen the thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard mods are detailed here:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


Ill be honest, that is the most disgusting looking thing I have ever seen done to hardware.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's crude at best. Unless you're looking to shatter records it's more than a waste of time.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Okay, who should I go with, MSI or EVGA? The cards are both reference design, I just wandered if anyone had had any experience with MSI as I always go with EVGA.


----------



## Vinkel

Hey there, first of all sorry for my poor English not my first language. I got some problems with my computer after i got my GTX 980.

After I installed my new GTX 980 the computer is stocked in the "Full screen boot logo" for 3-5 min and then it starts up. I can only enter the BIOS if I disconnect my 980 and use the integrated graphic.

I got everything on stocked and i have just reinstalled windows, didn't help. Here is a list of my spec, rly hope someone can help or have heard of someone with the same problem:

Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 EATX
Intel Core i7-2600K
16 GB Corsair Vengeance
EVGA GTX 980 ref


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

What are the experts (you guys) opinions on the Zotac brand GPUs? I am looking at the Zotac 980s that are in stock at newegg at this moment.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500361

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500359

Are either of these reference boards? I am going to want to watercool whatever it is I get so I would prefer reference design boards to keep my options open.

If the consensus is to wait for evga or another brand to be restocked then that is what I will do.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Nothing wrong with Zotac.

The first link is a reference card, the second link is a custom card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Any ETA on the 980 Classified? I think i want one..


----------



## thuNXa

Hi,

What Monitor and connection do you use?


----------



## chuckbear

Gigabyte G1 GTX 980's back in at Newegg. Just won the refresh war to join the Maxwell club!


----------



## nemm

At long last, I just received confirmation for my order of EK blocks which are due to arrive tomorrow so very soon I will be able to finally finish my build and actually use these beauties. The machine has been sat on my floor incomplete for nearly 4 months now and these cards have sat idle on my desk since launch with the only use being the initial test. I have the weekend off work also so if she indoors wants to do something this weekend she can run and jump


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 GTX 980's back in at Newegg. Just won the refresh war to join the Maxwell club!


Whats the point? Just order from Amazon and wait like the rest of us did.


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Whats the point? Just order from Amazon and wait like the rest of us did.


The point? To have a new GPU...

Am I missing something?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> The point? To have a new GPU...
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yeah. Refreshing newegg every 2 seconds is a waste of time


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yeah. Refreshing newegg every 2 seconds is a waste of time


I work at a desk. I've got time to waste.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Okay, who should I go with, MSI or EVGA? The cards are both reference design, I just wandered if anyone had had any experience with MSI as I always go with EVGA.


EVGA hands down to me as there custmer support is the best out there they have the best stock cooler and even ACX 2.0 works good. Here is mine with the stock cooler.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yeah. Refreshing newegg every 2 seconds is a waste of time


Yes a big waste of time.


----------



## shaneduce

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125682
just in.


----------



## TFchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Catleap's are nice, but If probably go with an ROG Swift if I was buying an expensive monitor right now. The 144Hz official support and G-Sync along with around the same price and proper warranty support makes it worth it IMO over the Catleap 2Bs. If you really want a cheaper monitor in 1440p and 96Hz+ then just go with a QNix instead because it looks just as nice, runs just as well, and is much cheaper than the rare 2B's are.
> 
> As for one of two GPUs, I will probably go with a 2nd one because I really want to maintain a minimum FPS of 60 at all times no matter how high the settings are and that is not possible with one graphics card yet. Id even settle for an absolute minimum of 48fps, but even still I cant quite reach that with a single card, so two it is. I like graphics quality quite a bit, but I also have certain standards for motion smoothness I just have to have. I hate laggy feeling games more than I hate bad looking games.


Aren't the 2B's from yamakasi much cheaper now? o__O

They seem to run in the low 300's, just a tad bit over the qnix

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-Q270-2B-OverClock-120HZ-2560x1440-S-IPS-Monitor-/151396264610?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item233febaaa2


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> The point? To have a new GPU...
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Refreshing newegg every 2 seconds is a waste of time
Click to expand...

Or you could just select Auto Notify like i did, and get notified through the mobile app. I got mine wayy faster than people ordering on Amazon, and i got notified quite a lot, but most of the time they were reference GPU's and 970's, but i wanted the MSI gaming 980 (arriving tomorrow)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Or you could just select Auto Notify like i did, and get notified through the mobile app. I got mine wayy faster than people ordering on Amazon, and i got notified quite a lot, but most of the time they were reference GPU's and 970's, but i wanted the MSI gaming 980 (arriving tomorrow)


Did they fix the "Auto Notify" because when i used to do it i never even received an alert


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Or you could just select Auto Notify like i did, and get notified through the mobile app. I got mine wayy faster than people ordering on Amazon, and i got notified quite a lot, but most of the time they were reference GPU's and 970's, but i wanted the MSI gaming 980 (arriving tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they fix the "Auto Notify" because when i used to do it i never even received an alert
Click to expand...

lol i think the website is broken, but the mobile app definitely works better, even better than Nowinstock.net...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol i think the website is broken, but the mobile app definitely works better, even better than Nowinstock.net...


I'm just going to wait for the Classy.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFchris*
> 
> Aren't the 2B's from yamakasi much cheaper now? o__O
> 
> They seem to run in the low 300's, just a tad bit over the qnix
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-Q270-2B-OverClock-120HZ-2560x1440-S-IPS-Monitor-/151396264610?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item233febaaa2


Yup, and the 2b catleaps are superior to the Qnix's


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125682
> just in.


I should have waited for these, but I was just too impatient. Although at least I know I can get water blocks for my EVGA SCs here quickly since it's reference design.


----------



## LexDiamonds

What are some other folks getting for load temps on water? I'm looking for fully saturated temps- IE- 2 hours of looping Valley.

With a custom CPU block with the stock blower also in play at 1533mhz w/ +87mv offset, I am seeing about 50C peak with a 75F ambient. The 980 is also in the same loop as a [email protected] 4.75Ghz.

My single pass 360mm rad is probably getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## Zurv

What is the highest official bios out now that we can flash to cards? the gigabyte one?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> I should have waited for these, but I was just too impatient.


Same. I am having a bit of buyer's remorse about getting reference cards with only the 2 6-pin connectors. Haven't even gotten my water blocks and have hit the power limit on these.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Same. I am having a bit of buyer's remorse about getting reference cards with only the 2 6-pin connectors. Haven't even gotten my water blocks and have hit the power limit on these.


Don't - 2 x 6pin is plenty enough for a monster overclock, the TDP limit is more important than voltage. Maxwell is so efficient, even the 4 phase power is more than enough.

Getting them under water is more important to keep them cool. It will be months before the non-reference cards get blocks

The unlocked BIOS will get you a lot further than an after market cooler.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> The unlocked BIOS will get you a lot further than an after market cooler.


Does this exist yet?

Also, I've been concerned about power draw because GPU-Z is reporting my perfcap reason "Pwr" the entire time I'm gaming or benching, once I reach like +220 core and +400 mem. Beyond that there's artifacting and crashing, and upping core voltage exacerbates the problem.


----------



## class101

29302 graphic score with 2 msi 980 reference no modded bios

1521 MHz / 4001 MHz

ASIC 71.0% / 66.9%

74°C temp max / 100% fans


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Does this exist yet?
> 
> Also, I've been concerned about power draw because GPU-Z is reporting my perfcap reason "Pwr" the entire time I'm gaming or benching, once I reach like +220 core and +400 mem. Beyond that there's artifacting and crashing, and upping core voltage exacerbates the problem.


I think you're mixing terms here.

I believer "Pwr" refers to the power target (as opposed to voltage), which is what Wihglah was bringing up TDP for, as the power target refers to a percentage of the card's TDP. It seems to be the general sense so far that these cards are being limited by power target, not voltage, as many people are seeing the cards start to throttle without even bumping up the voltage. This is why he was saying that the TDP limit is more important than the voltage.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> 29305 graphic score with 2 msi 980 reference no modded bios
> 
> 1521 MHz / 4001 MHz
> 
> ASIC 71.0% / 66.9%
> 
> 74°C temp max / 100% fans


Hell yeah... cant wait to get mine installed , ive got the exact same ones, water blocks coming in the morning


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> 29305 graphic score with 2 msi 980 reference no modded bios
> 
> 1521 MHz / 4001 MHz
> 
> ASIC 71.0% / 66.9%
> 
> 74°C temp max / 100% fans


Do they work nicely with the swift monitor in SLI, any micro stutter?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> I think you're mixing terms here.
> 
> I believer "Pwr" refers to the power target (as opposed to voltage), which is what Wihglah was bringing up TDP for, as the power target refers to a percentage of the card's TDP. It seems to be the general sense so far that these cards are being limited by power target, not voltage, as many people are seeing the cards start to throttle without even bumping up the voltage. This is why he was saying that the TDP limit is more important than the voltage.


Understood. I've been considering that easy shunt mod to fix that. Would the conductive pen from Radio Shack do the trick?


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Understood. I've been considering that easy shunt mod to fix that. Would the conductive pen from Radio Shack do the trick?


I don't know anything about the hard mods, so I couldn't really tell you. I'll be waiting to see what Skynet and the others hard at work around here come up with in the way of bios improvements.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Do they work nicely with the swift monitor in SLI, any micro stutter?


I did this on air yeah I'm impressed by the low temp, on my GTX780 at that voltage and max boost clock it was near 90°C

Works very good on the Swift at 120 MHz, 144 MHz works too but in some games you can see sometimes the display to briefly flashes, at least 144Hz is a lot more stable since they released 344.11 drivers but as I find 120 Hz perfect and stable everywhere I set it to default, I think most people do this because if you set 60Hz you clearly see a difference even on the desktop, but the difference from 120 to 144 is not really noticable.

I would not really consider playing without G-Sync it really eliminates tearing, hugely improved gaming experience, getting a 92 fps average on shadow of mordor with textures on Ultra

Also G-Sync is a lot easier to setup in games than SLI, it is not a setting that requires a nvidia profile, you just set in to ON and eventually use a profile to disable it in benchmark apps for example


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> I did this on air yeah I'm impressed by the low temp, on my GTX780 at that voltage and max boost clock it was near 90°C
> 
> Works very good on the Swift at 120 MHz, 144 MHz works too but in some games you can see sometimes the display to briefly flashes, at least 144Hz is a lot more stable since they released 344.11 drivers but as I find 120 Hz perfect and stable everywhere I set it to default, I think most people do this because if you set 60Hz you clearly see and difference even on the desktop, but the difference from 120 to 144 is not really noticable.
> 
> I would not really consider playing without G-Sync it really eliminates tearing, hugely improved gaming experience, getting a 92 fps average on shadow of mordor with textures on Ultra


980 + Swift = pure win

It is difficult to describe just how good G-Sync is.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> I did this on air yeah I'm impressed by the low temp, on my GTX780 at that voltage and max boost clock it was near 90°C
> 
> Works very good on the Swift at 120 MHz, 144 MHz works too but in some games you can see sometimes the display to briefly flashes, at least 144Hz is a lot more stable since they released 344.11 drivers but as I find 120 Hz perfect and stable everywhere I set it to default, I think most people do this because if you set 60Hz you clearly see a difference even on the desktop, but the difference from 120 to 144 is not really noticable.
> 
> I would not really consider playing without G-Sync it really eliminates tearing, hugely improved gaming experience, getting a 92 fps average on shadow of mordor with textures on Ultra


Great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 980 + Swift = pure win
> 
> It is difficult to describe just how good G-Sync is.


Jesus , im tempted to drain my loop and get mine in now ( will have to do a lil bypass though ) ....what to do what to do


----------



## Cyclops

Hey sky.

Kepler maxed out at 1.21V without modding afterburner. What's the max software volt for these chips? have you figured that out yet? I've seen 1.28V out of the box, I'm guessing 1.32V is max.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Im getting 70C on load og 40C idle on my new EK block with stock voltage and 125% limit. Is this normal ? Personally i think it sounds high. Its on a 240 rad with air penetrators og an 2600k @ 4.5ghz in the same loop.


----------



## sorun

Any thoughts before I order? NZXT reps say I should be fine with VRM temps as long as i'm not massively overclocking it which I won't be.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Im getting 70C on load og 40C idle on my new EK block with stock voltage and 125% limit. Is this normal ? Personally i think it sounds high. Its on a 240 rad with air penetrators og an 2600k @ 4.5ghz in the same loop.


Yeah that sounds high. I'm getting that with the stock reference blower...

What are the temps like for the 2600K?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Im getting 70C on load og 40C idle on my new EK block with stock voltage and 125% limit. Is this normal ? Personally i think it sounds high. Its on a 240 rad with air penetrators og an 2600k @ 4.5ghz in the same loop.


Not sure if you saw my post from a few pages back.. I am hitting 50C after 2 hours of valley on a custom water solution, also with a 2600k in the loop. My setup is a 360mm single pass rad.

70C does sound high. I would check the mounting contact.

These GPUS do put out some heat when clocked up. This being said, as long as you stay below 80C, you wont get any thermal throttling. I saw basically no gains from watercooling (with the loop running from a cold start putting the GPU in the mid 30s) so I am ok with 50C under full load in exchange for almost near silence.


----------



## Nizzen

Looks like we never see a modded bios


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my post from a few pages back.. I am hitting 50C after 2 hours of valley on a custom water solution, also with a 2600k in the loop. My setup is a 360mm single pass rad.
> 
> 70C does sound high. I would check the mounting contact.
> 
> These GPUS do put out some heat when clocked up. This being said, as long as you stay below 80C, you wont get any thermal throttling. I saw basically no gains from watercooling (with the loop running from a cold start putting the GPU in the mid 30s) so I am ok with 50C under full load in exchange for almost near silence.


no gains from watercooling at all?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> no gains from watercooling at all?


I'm not expecting any either. I'm already at max power target.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Yeah that sounds high. I'm getting that with the stock reference blower...
> 
> What are the temps like for the 2600K?


Im getting about 66C at load on my 2600k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my post from a few pages back.. I am hitting 50C after 2 hours of valley on a custom water solution, also with a 2600k in the loop. My setup is a 360mm single pass rad.
> 
> 70C does sound high. I would check the mounting contact.
> 
> These GPUS do put out some heat when clocked up. This being said, as long as you stay below 80C, you wont get any thermal throttling. I saw basically no gains from watercooling (with the loop running from a cold start putting the GPU in the mid 30s) so I am ok with 50C under full load in exchange for almost near silence.


Im also starting to suspect bad mounting contact


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I'm not expecting any either. I'm already at max power target.


Ive got 2 blocks and backplates arriving tomorrow, is there any point installing them in your opinion?


----------



## qwwwizx

Hi all,

My EVGA SC 980 GTX with EK Thermosphere and some ENZO heatsinks





Running cool and pretty fast.

Question: Anyone know a way to pass the 125% power target?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> no gains from watercooling at all?


Well to be fair, I didn't test my card (Asus Reference) in stock form at all. I slapped a waterblock on it before booting it up the first time.









IMO, these cards hit a hard wall. Rock stable to driver crashing in the span of 2-3Mhz.

Watercooling is still great- My computer is near silent and my GPU still clocks to 1530Mhz with +87mv offset. I think if I was willing to put up with a lot of fan noise the card would essentially do the same thing on air but perhaps throttle a bit at 80C.

WCing will only come into its own if a bios comes out that has increased voltage control and of course a way to increase the power cap above %125


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Ive got 2 blocks and backplates arriving tomorrow, is there any point installing them in your opinion?


See LexDiamonds' post above. Overclocking gains wise, it's looking like they won't make a difference. But, I'm still going to use blocks. I like the low noise and looks of water-cooling -- less so for performance, but that's always a plus. And as LexDiamonds said, if we ever get a modded bios for these cards, thermals may actually come into play.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My EVGA SC 980 GTX with EK Thermosphere and some ENZO heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running cool and pretty fast.
> 
> Question: Anyone know a way to pass the 125% power target?


Hardmod works:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/powermod.jpg.html

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886

Step 8


----------



## qwwwizx

Nizzen: Did you get it to up the power target?

I just did a quick benchmark with 3dmark at 1581MHz with kboost

Max temp on GPU was 41C, and my water is 27.4C idle. That seems to work out well.


----------



## orifter

Can anyone report on SLI temps with the reference cards in a tight-fitting microATX case with little gap between the cards?

I got two of the MSI GAMING 4G 980s with the TWIN FROZR coolers, and the top card got very hot in SLI configuration (mid 80s). I ended up removing one of the cards to prevent those high temps, and solo the GAMING 4G might peak mid 70s overclocked but usually stays around 70 flat during 3DMark benchmarking.

That said, I really want to do SLI and now I'm kind of wishing I had a couple reference cards instead because there's water blocks for them, and I figure the only way to get really decent temps on my mATX motherboard will be to water cool. However, if one of you guys can attest to having a reference SLI config run cool with fans only (with no gap between cards), I'd like to know.

Also wondering how long you guys think it might take to see water blocks for the custom PCB on the MSI GAMING 4G. And, after reading about people wishing for a new BIOS which unlocked the voltage, do you think an updated bios like that will be universal for all 980s regardless of PCB design or manufacturer?


----------



## flexus

The web shop where I bought my 980 now offer to do Vmod GPU and Power Limit Removal for 500 NOK (77 USD) hehe


----------



## orifter

What are you guys using in Afterburner for your overclocking settings?

I noticed on the custom MSI GAMING 4G that I start getting driver crashes around +250 core clock and +110 power.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> Nizzen: Did you get it to up the power target?
> 
> I just did a quick benchmark with 3dmark at 1581MHz with kboost
> 
> Max temp on GPU was 41C, and my water is 27.4C idle. That seems to work out well.


What does your max GPU temp get to after looping heaven or valley for an hour or two?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> What are some other folks getting for load temps on water? I'm looking for fully saturated temps- IE- 2 hours of looping Valley.
> 
> With a custom CPU block with the stock blower also in play at 1533mhz w/ +87mv offset, I am seeing about 50C peak with a 75F ambient. The 980 is also in the same loop as a [email protected] 4.75Ghz.
> 
> My single pass 360mm rad is probably getting a little long in the tooth.


My loop consists of a single Gigabyte Ref 980 (1525 MHz core) and OCed 4670K and two 240mm rads (one is the H220X). I am getting low 20s idle and in an hour + long Valley loop the high was 42C. My ambient is between 19-20C the last few days.


----------



## Difunto

ehhh i don't need to water cool my gpus yet

with load


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Can anyone report on SLI temps with the reference cards in a tight-fitting microATX case with little gap between the cards?


I have reference 980s in SLI with no space between and the top card runs hot. On my open air test bench the top card was hitting 87 °C.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> What are you guys using in Afterburner for your overclocking settings?
> 
> I noticed on the custom MSI GAMING 4G that I start getting driver crashes around +250 core clock and +110 power.


At +250 I had a minor screen flash after a hour of Heaven so I set it to 225 and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## khemist

Ordered the EK block for mine, should be here on Friday!.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> At +250 I had a minor screen flash after a hour of Heaven so I set it to 225 and haven't had any problems since.


what boost do you get at +250 core? mine is messed up at +114 on the core i get 1481mhz
and at +178 i get 1570mhz


----------



## Rcmorr09

I'll have my MSI GTX 980 GAMING this weekend and am looking forward to messing around with the card. I have not owned an Nvidia card since the 8800 GTS(512) what are some Ocing tips for these cards? For example do you up the boost or core clock? How well does the memory Oc, is there a power limit setting like on AMD cards? If there is a power limit what is safe to use for 24/7? Sorry for the questions as I'm sure most of the info is in this thread somewhere. Thanks for the help.


----------



## traxtech

Cards finally came, only 5 numbers apart on serial number too











Only thing that sucks i can't use them till i'm back home on the 17th ;(


----------



## rmccullough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> what boost do you get at +250 core? mine is messed up at +114 on the core i get 1481mhz
> and at +178 i get 1570mhz


He probably doesn't have a factory OCed card.


----------



## orifter

Can anyone explain why overclocking sometimes causes the driver to crash when temps are still low? I don't really get it. Sometimes my card will crash after pushing the envelop in Afterburner, but when the driver crashes temps are find - 70ish degrees. Why does it crash if not heat related?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Can anyone explain why overclocking sometimes causes the driver to crash when temps are still low? I don't really get it. Sometimes my card will crash after pushing the envelop in Afterburner, but when the driver crashes temps are find - 70ish degrees. Why does it crash if not heat related?


Imperfections in the silicon.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Can anyone explain why overclocking sometimes causes the driver to crash when temps are still low? I don't really get it. Sometimes my card will crash after pushing the envelop in Afterburner, but when the driver crashes temps are find - 70ish degrees. Why does it crash if not heat related?


Heat is not the only limitation to overclocking (and really not much of a limitation at all on these cards). Clocks are too high for the voltage.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Can anyone explain why overclocking sometimes causes the driver to crash when temps are still low? I don't really get it. Sometimes my card will crash after pushing the envelop in Afterburner, but when the driver crashes temps are find - 70ish degrees. Why does it crash if not heat related?


GPUs rarely crash because of heat. It's mostly because of high frequency and lack of voltage to sustain it, you don't necessarily have to hit higher temps for that.


----------



## orifter

Do you guys think you're risking damage to your GPU trying to push clocks when there's no overheating, if the driver keeps crashing?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Do you guys think you're risking damage to your GPU trying to push clocks when there's no overheating, if the driver keeps crashing?


No


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Do you guys think you're risking damage to your GPU trying to push clocks when there's no overheating, if the driver keeps crashing?


With the current locked voltage, i don't think anyone would do damage to their GPU's at all. I pushed my 770's all the way up to 1.370mv, and they still worked fine for a year until i sold them, and they're still working fine for their current users.

It takes a lot of excessive voltage to kill/degrade these GPU's. Maybe if you run at 1.450mv 24/7, that's when degrading would be more visible over time, but at 1.212mv, naa, you wouldn't do any damage to the GPU. The GPU would simply get to it's max clock speeds and let you know it can't go further by stopping your 3d application, and refreshing the driver settings.


----------



## StephenP85

My second Zotac came in today. 79.5% ASIC. My other Zotac is 70.1%. Second one obviously overclocks better and doesn't hit the power target quite as quickly, but I'll be limited by the other card. But who cares? I have two!


----------



## KingCry

Has one gotten a hold of some Zotac 980 AMP Extreme Editions yet? I am looking for some user feed back on them besides, "They are huge cards."


----------



## =XE=NOVA

just got mine today they are beastly. ill have my GPU-z up soon in the spreadsheet. i have gotten mine to 1536/1950 12mv bump on the voltage passed valley extreme with 3422. stock CPU speeds will OC more to see what ill get. card is amazing and fastest one out there now. that is the Zotac AMp extreme edition.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> just got mine today they are beastly. ill have my GPU-z up soon in the spreadsheet. i have gotten mine to 1536/1950 12mv bump on the voltage passed valley extreme with 3422. stock CPU speeds will OC more to see what ill get. card is amazing and fastest one out there now. that is the Zotac AMp extreme edition.


Dear god that sounds Beautiful for the card. I wonder what it will do when the custom BIOS become available for it.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

i just ran 3dmark11 with the 980 OC with Maxwell boost to 1529/1950 my total Boost is 102 asic score 72.8% and scored P17355.
with my 770s i had in SLI scored only 17995. The Zotac 980 amp extreme is a beast i cant believe that it scores almost to what my 770s in SLI did. my 780s in SLI scored 18758. Again i cant believe it.

the 1529 is from Hwinfo dont know why GPU-Z only shows 1391 then it would 1493/1950 with 102 Maxwell boost. still great OC with boost.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8811987


----------



## orifter

Anyone else notice GPU whine when getting super high framerates? When running 3D Mark, on some of the demos getting 300+ FPS, I get a noticeable whine from my MSI GAMING 980. What should I do about this, cap the frame rate?


----------



## Natskyge

Hello i have just built my first pc. When ever i turn it on it shuts everything but the mobo light of after 3 minuts.
Im asking this here cause i think the gpu ( 980 ) might be the problem.

Parts list
Samsung 840 evo 120gb ssd
Seagate barracuda 7200.14 - 1 tb
Microsoft Windows 8
Cm storm trooper
I5 4690k
Asus maximus vii hero
Evga geforce gtx 980
Corsair rm750
Corsair vengeance Pro 1866mhz 4gb x 2

Oh and i can't install Windows cause of thise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## StoryMode

Hey everyone =) I have two Asus GTX 980 (not the STRIX) but I figured I would report my score in Fire Strike with a very minimal overclock, but sadly it appears the most stable I can get. Any tips are welcome, I see people getting much higher than me with the same stock cards, no idea how, as Fire Strike gets flashy and tons of artifacts for me!

ASUS Tweak
GPU Boost Clock: 1400
Max GPU Voltage: 1250
Memory Clock: 7800
Power Target: 0125

MSI Afterburner (in case you have a preference):
Core Voltage: +67
Power Limit: 125
Core Clock: +184
Memory Clock: +395

which gives me
GPU Clock: 1311 Mhz (1127 default)
Memory: 1950 Mhz (1753)
Boost: 1400 (1216)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2923388


----------



## DamnedLife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> i just ran 3dmark11 with the 980 OC with Maxwell boost to 1529/1950 my total Boost is 102 asic score 72.8% and scored P17355.
> with my 770s i had in SLI scored only 17995. The Zotac 980 amp extreme is a beast i cant believe that it scores almost to what my 770s in SLI did. my 780s in SLI scored 18758. Again i cant believe it.
> 
> the 1529 is from Hwinfo dont know why GPU-Z only shows 1391 then it would 1493/1950 with 102 Maxwell boost. still great OC with boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8811987


it seems you run the tests at 1280x720 resplution, try running it at 1080p


----------



## seithan

What about the Galax brand?

Also, if i go reference design, not considering the increased noise of the reference blower, can i reach overclocking speeds equal to custom designs, like 1400-1500core?


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> What about the Galax brand?
> 
> Also, if i go reference design, not considering the increased noise of the reference blower, can i reach overclocking speeds equal to custom designs, like 1400-1500core?


I have 2 reference models and both hit over 1500 core and 8000 memory. No artifacts or corruption up to 1535 and 1550 on the other but they both hit the power limit so they can give more which will be when there is a way to flash these cards with a modded bios.


----------



## leoxtxt

I don't know if this was asked before but can the VRMs from 980 reference model handle a TDP increase (another 5-10% increment perhaps) ?.

I saw Tom's Hardware review and according to his Thermal Image equipment the VRMs on the 980 (reference) get close 100c but in the other hand the Guru3D review shows they operate at very decent temperatures

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_and_980_reference_review,9.html


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Anyone else notice GPU whine when getting super high framerates? When running 3D Mark, on some of the demos getting 300+ FPS, I get a noticeable whine from my MSI GAMING 980. What should I do about this, cap the frame rate?


Yeah that is normal on high framerates you can also hear parasites in the sounds at that rate, since you bench it is not a big issue but if you get this while playing usually means your framerate is too high and you forgot to enable a vertical sync


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I don't know if this was asked before but can the VRMs from 980 reference model handle a TDP increase (another 5-10% increment perhaps) ?.
> 
> I saw Tom's Hardware review and according to his Thermal Image equipment the VRMs on the 980 (reference) get close 100c but in the other hand the Guru3D review shows they operate at very decent temperatures
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_and_980_reference_review,9.html


Mine are good up to 125%


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my post from a few pages back.. I am hitting 50C after 2 hours of valley on a custom water solution, also with a 2600k in the loop. My setup is a 360mm single pass rad.
> 
> 70C does sound high. I would check the mounting contact.
> 
> These GPUS do put out some heat when clocked up. This being said, as long as you stay below 80C, you wont get any thermal throttling. I saw basically no gains from watercooling (with the loop running from a cold start putting the GPU in the mid 30s) so I am ok with 50C under full load in exchange for almost near silence.


I think i found part of the problem. I reseated the block with IC Diamond paste instead of EKs own and now im hitting 64C instead. I also think i applied too much of the EK paste, as its spilled out alot around the chip. I think my pump and 240rad is now limiting more heat dissapation.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Hello i have just built my first pc. When ever i turn it on it shuts everything but the mobo light of after 3 minuts.
> Im asking this here cause i think the gpu ( 980 ) might be the problem.
> 
> Parts list
> Samsung 840 evo 120gb ssd
> Seagate barracuda 7200.14 - 1 tb
> Microsoft Windows 8
> Cm storm trooper
> I5 4690k
> Asus maximus vii hero
> Evga geforce gtx 980
> Corsair rm750
> Corsair vengeance Pro 1866mhz 4gb x 2
> 
> Oh and i can't install Windows cause of thise.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Reseat your ram if that doesn't work then try without the gpu. You should still be able to boot from your iGPU. Also be aware that the VII hero does a weird power cycle 2 times occasionally from a cold boot.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> The web shop where I bought my 980 now offer to do Vmod GPU and Power Limit Removal for 500 NOK (77 USD) hehe


Hey, where did you buy your 980 from?
Im from Norway to, thats why im asking


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Im getting 70C on load og 40C idle on my new EK block with stock voltage and 125% limit. Is this normal ? Personally i think it sounds high. Its on a 240 rad with air penetrators og an 2600k @ 4.5ghz in the same loop.


That does sound incredibly high for water cooling, somethings wrong, even your new 64c.

Mine not with stock voltage but with max +87mv and 1560 boost my cards with an AIO thermaltake performer (120mm rad) get 45c load on one card, 50c the other card. Even with the stock gigabyte g1 cooler i got 60c and 70c card 1 and 2.

With custom water you should probably be at 40c or under.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey, where did you buy your 980 from?
> Im from Norway to, thats why im asking


Digital Impuls, here is the direct link to where the sell the mod:
http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Arbeid/Arbeid/Arbeid/Digital-Impuls-GTX-980-Vmod-Vmod-GPU-og-Power-Limit-Removal-130857-p0000092671.aspx


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Digital Impuls, here is the direct link to where the sell the mod:
> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Arbeid/Arbeid/Arbeid/Digital-Impuls-GTX-980-Vmod-Vmod-GPU-og-Power-Limit-Removal-130857-p0000092671.aspx


Nice! Thanks M8!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I think i found part of the problem. I reseated the block with IC Diamond paste instead of EKs own and now im hitting 64C instead. I also think i applied too much of the EK paste, as its spilled out alot around the chip. I think my pump and 240rad is now limiting more heat dissapation.


64C is waaay to hot for a EK block. Even with the 240rad you should see temps in the low 50's.
Check if your thermalpads are in the correct spot, and the right thickness is in the right place








I put the thermalpads in the wrong place once, and my temps on load was about 65C, so I would check the thermalpads









To check if your 240 rad is to small, you can run furmark to only stress the GPU, and notice the peak temp, and then run a benchmark which uses both CPU and GPU at the same time to see if the temp on your GPU rises. It is normal for the GPU temp to rise a degree or two when the CPU is under load as the CPU also produces heat, but any more than that may mean that the Rad is a bit too small for your setup.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> That does sound incredibly high for water cooling, somethings wrong, even your new 64c.
> 
> Mine not with stock voltage but with max +87mv and 1560 boost my cards with an AIO thermaltake performer (120mm rad) get 45c load on one card, 50c the other card. Even with the stock gigabyte g1 cooler i got 60c and 70c card 1 and 2.
> 
> With custom water you should probably be at 40c or under.


Yeah but i have a hard time nailing the problem down.

I have:

An old 240 rad from the ancient ThermalTake Bigwater 750 system, Air Penetrators on it
XSPC SIngle bay res with 2 Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic 12 Volt Pumps running @ 5 volt each.
EK Copper block on my 2600k @ 4.5ghz (cant remember voltage, but a fair amount to get it stable)
EK 980 Copper block with IC Diamond 24 carat
Everything runs with Mayhems Pastel fluid in Tygon Tubes 10mm

Am i missing something ? Is anything bottlenecking my setup ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> 64C is waaay to hot for a EK block. Even with the 240rad you should see temps in the low 50's.
> Check if your thermalpads are in the correct spot, and the right thickness is in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the thermalpads in the wrong place once, and my temps on load was about 65C, so I would check the thermalpads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To check if your 240 rad is to small, you can run furmark to only stress the GPU, and notice the peak temp, and then run a benchmark which uses both CPU and GPU at the same time to see if the temp on your GPU rises. It is normal for the GPU temp to rise a degree or two when the CPU is under load as the CPU also produces heat, but any more than that may mean that the Rad is a bit too small for your setup.


I might check the thermal pads when i get home. I did as the instructions said, though...I was really disappoint to see others getting 40-50C and mine shot to 65-70C frown.gif And it idles at about 34C, when others are getting under 20C...


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Double post -_-


----------



## ReXtN

When I installed a EK block on my 290X i thought I had followd the instructions, but i wasn't paying close enough attention, so i placed the thermalpads in the wrong place









It might not be the problem in this case, but it's worth checking imo









BTW, my 780Ti with a EK-FC block is 24C @ Idle (23C roomtemp) and max temp of 41C with max OC of 1346MHz Core and 7900MHz Memory clocks







It is with a 360 Monsta rad(80mm thick), so it is possible your setup don't have enough cooling surface to work with..


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> 64C is waaay to hot for a EK block. Even with the 240rad you should see temps in the low 50's.
> Check if your thermalpads are in the correct spot, and the right thickness is in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the thermalpads in the wrong place once, and my temps on load was about 65C, so I would check the thermalpads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To check if your 240 rad is to small, you can run furmark to only stress the GPU, and notice the peak temp, and then run a benchmark which uses both CPU and GPU at the same time to see if the temp on your GPU rises. It is normal for the GPU temp to rise a degree or two when the CPU is under load as the CPU also produces heat, but any more than that may mean that the Rad is a bit too small for your setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> When I installed a EK block on my 290X i thought I had followd the instructions, but i wasn't paying close enough attention, so i placed the thermalpads in the wrong place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be the problem in this case, but it's worth checking imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my 780Ti with a EK-FC block is 24C @ Idle (23C roomtemp) and max temp of 41C with max OC of 1346MHz Core and 7900MHz Memory clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with a 360 Monsta rad(80mm thick), so it is possible your setup don't have enough cooling surface to work with..


Mine is about ½ of that height. And i think i will double check when i get home.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> When I installed a EK block on my 290X i thought I had followd the instructions, but i wasn't paying close enough attention, so i placed the thermalpads in the wrong place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be the problem in this case, but it's worth checking imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my 780Ti with a EK-FC block is 24C @ Idle (23C roomtemp) and max temp of 41C with max OC of 1346MHz Core and 7900MHz Memory clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with a 360 Monsta rad(80mm thick), so it is possible your setup don't have enough cooling surface to work with..


Well ill be a son of a gun. I think you might be right ! I remember there being an entire row of thermal pads i didnt even use ! I might have put 1.5mm on all the ram chips, so the block is not getting proper connection to the chip ! Damn it ! And i just took it apart this morning. Now i have to drain it all over again


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Well ill be a son of a gun. I think you might be right ! I remember there being an entire row of thermal pads i didnt even use ! I might have put 1.5mm on all the ram chips, so the block is not getting proper connection to the chip ! Damn it ! And i just took it apart this morning. Now i have to drain it all over again


Lol! Don't worry! It happens to the best of us









Loop draining sucks bigtime unless you have a dedicated valve to connect a hose to..

I have a 2-way ball valve installed in my loop just for draining purpose. I must say i love that thing! It makes it ten times easier to drain the loop every time i make a mistake







(http://www.aquatuning.no/vannkjling/koblinger/kuleventiler/14218/phobya-2-way-ball-valve-g1/4-knurled)


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Lol! Don't worry! It happens to the best of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop draining sucks bigtime unless you have a dedicated valve to connect a hose to..
> 
> I have a 2-way ball valve installed in my loop just for draining purpose. I must say i love that thing! It makes it ten times easier to drain the loop every time i make a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.aquatuning.no/vannkjling/koblinger/kuleventiler/14218/phobya-2-way-ball-valve-g1/4-knurled)


I might consider that valve. For now i just clamp the hoses from the gfx and drain the gfx alone. That way i dont have to drain the entire thing


----------



## bastian

It has arrived...




ASIC is just above 70%. So far running 1515 boost on the core stable, no voltage adjustments.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Has one gotten a hold of some Zotac 980 AMP Extreme Editions yet? I am looking for some user feed back on them besides, "They are huge cards."


i'll have one tomorrow.. but i'm going to put a waterblock on it. I don't expect it to be any better than any other 980. but the bios (while being shamed that it is a zotac) i might flash on my evga SCs


----------



## Blazemore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> yes, it basically makes the limit a smaller value through hardware. Its pretty simple.. all you have to do is short those 2 spots.


Can you post a pic on how you shorted those stunts? Could a silver pen work?


----------



## Syceo

Hi guys, so Ive gone ahead and installed the 980's.




Ran 3D mark and all im getting is this with 2 cards



I seem to be capped at 60FPS when benching , any ideas?


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> i just ran 3dmark11 with the 980 OC with Maxwell boost to 1529/1950 my total Boost is 102 asic score 72.8% and scored P17355.
> with my 770s i had in SLI scored only 17995. The Zotac 980 amp extreme is a beast i cant believe that it scores almost to what my 770s in SLI did. my 780s in SLI scored 18758. Again i cant believe it.
> 
> the 1529 is from Hwinfo dont know why GPU-Z only shows 1391 then it would 1493/1950 with 102 Maxwell boost. still great OC with boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8811987


do you have a pic of your card(s)?


----------



## jtw473

Finally got my water blocks in.

Could still push further, but im good for now, time to actullay play some games!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi guys, so Ive gone ahead and installed the 980's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 3D mark and all im getting is this with 2 cards
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be capped at 60FPS when benching , any ideas?


Nice PC you got there, and did you check your Nvidia control panel to make sure you didn't force V-sync? Also check any OC'ing application like Afterburner to see if you have an FPS limiter ON.


----------



## makn

Got my Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming (1228mhz) yesterday. Im super happy with it. Its running silent and cool.
When i had my 780 Ti Matrix, i had to keep the fan at 75% to stay around 70c. Now its a bit better








See picture:

Played BF4 for about 30min..


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi guys, so Ive gone ahead and installed the 980's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 3D mark and all im getting is this with 2 cards
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be capped at 60FPS when benching , any ideas?


Think to disable G-Sync as you have the asus swift

Btw what is you water cooling brand for is it a kit ? I see you have ekwb waterblock but I wonder what did you use for other parts


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice PC you got there, and did you check your Nvidia control panel to make sure you didn't force V-sync? Also check any OC'ing application like Afterburner to see if you have an FPS limiter ON.


Vsync under the Nvidia control panel is set to "Gsync"

There is no FPS limmiter i can see in afterburner


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Think to disable G-Sync as you have the asus swift
> 
> Btw what is you water cooling brand for is it a kit ? I see you have ekwb waterblock but I wonder what did you use for other parts


EK water block and back plates, Hardware labs Rads, XSPC cpu block and monsoon fittings


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Vsync under the Nvidia control panel is set to "Gsync"


Well, you got to turn that off when benching. However, seeing your monitor is 144Hz... That's weird.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, you got to turn that off when benching. However, seeing your monitor is 144Hz... That's weird.


Turned of vsync but still locked to 60fps geezuz


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I might consider that valve. For now i just clamp the hoses from the gfx and drain the gfx alone. That way i dont have to drain the entire thing


i put Koolance quick disconnects all over my loops. Makes pulling out one part super ez with no need to drain. a bit costly but worth it.

http://koolance.com/help-quick-disconnect-shutoff-couplings


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> EK water block and back plates, Hardware labs Rads, XSPC cpu block and monsoon fittings


Thanks man I like your loop it is very clean looking good job , I think I will base my first on a similar loop too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Vsync under the Nvidia control panel is set to "Gsync"


You shouldn't enable G-Sync when benching, 3dmark refresh rate is locked to 60Hz this would explain why Gsync caps it to 60fps, there is really not benefit anyway to gsync in bench


----------



## Zepharus

Finally got my Zotac AMP EXTREMEs

These things kick ass! and the build quality is second to none

https://imageshack.com/i/kpRQXFk3j


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Thanks man I like your loop it is very clean looking good job , I think I will base my first on a similar loop too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't enable G-Sync when benching, 3dmark refresh rate is locked to 60Hz this would explain why Gsync caps it to 60fps, there is really not benefit anyway to gsync in bench


So i switched the primary monitor to my secondary 1080p, and im getting close to 140 fps when benching, so the swift is the issue. I have tried turning of gsync but this little bugger keeps coming back on , any ideas?


----------



## Zurv

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition comes with some stange OCplus connection on the back of the card.
"Zotac OC Plus" - High Voltage DC remote power supply system.

does this do anything different that what i'd do in afterburner or EVGA's tool. Why would they use a USB connection? Thoughts?


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> So i switched the primary monitor to my secondary 1080p, and im getting close to 140 fps when benching, so the swift is the issue. I have tried turning of gsync but this little bugger keeps coming back on , any ideas?


I bench using my swift and have no issues at all since switching to the 344.16 drivers. the 344.11 gave me a 60fps lock.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> So i switched the primary monitor to my secondary 1080p, and im getting close to 140 fps when benching, so the swift is the issue. I have tried turning of gsync but this little bugger keeps coming back on , any ideas?


That's weird I don't have any issue here on the same Asus G-Sync as you, did you think to restart 3dmark after toggling off G-Sync.

Below is my 3dmark setttings in case that helps


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I bench using my swift and have no issues at all since switching to the 344.16 drivers. the 344.11 gave me a 60fps lock.


This is so annoying, im on 344.16 and im locked to 60 fps in 3d mark and when gaming. I noticed though in fifa 15 when i go windowed mode the lock is off, i have no idea whats going on


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> This is so annoying, im on 344.16 and im locked to 60 fps in 3d mark and when gaming. I noticed though in fifa 15 when i go windowed mode the lock is off, i have no idea whats going on


Have you tried clean driver reinstall?


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> do you have a pic of your card(s)?




Thats what the card looks like.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/10/101d309c_GTX_970_AMP_X_Edition.jpeg
> 
> Thats what the card looks like.


yeah ive seen the card enough in press pictures etc.
but id like to see what they look like in a person case etc


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Have you tried clean driver reinstall?


I initially did that, i'll give it another go with DDU


----------



## Zurv

oh blah.. the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition is a different card layout.

any have ideas? maybe a waterblock just for the GPU and ram?
seems like a sexy card. It has two 8pin connections vs 6.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> I initially did that, i'll give it another go with DDU


When the benchmark runs the colors of the light is red or White in the bottom corner ?


----------



## Wihglah

A busy evening for me!


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> yeah ive seen the card enough in press pictures etc.
> but id like to see what they look like in a person case etc


http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/2020#post_22975785


----------



## Zepharus

tr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> This is so annoying, im on 344.16 and im locked to 60 fps in 3d mark and when gaming. I noticed though in fifa 15 when i go windowed mode the lock is off, i have no idea whats going on


Run 3DMArk in admin mode


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> When the benchmark runs the colors of the light is red or White in the bottom corner ?


When the benchmark runs the light turns red, even when I disable Gsync the light goes red. It seems to turn itself on no matter what I do


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> tr
> Run 3DMArk in admin mode


done a fresh install after cleaning with DDU, and cc cleaner but im still locked to 60fps... feel like ripping out these cards


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> When the benchmark runs the light turns red, even when I disable Gsync the light goes red. It seems to turn itself on no matter what I do


It is possible you have the 3dmark.exe or any child exe present in another game profile preventing your gsync setting to off to work properly.

I would try to reset the reset the settings to default, if you go in C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs, delete all files, go in NVCP hit restore defaults, Apply, you will see files to reappear

Then I would only use NVIDIA Inspector and try the same settings I showed you, 2 Gsync settings set to OFF, Vertical Sync => force off

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/lightbox/post/22975904/id/2205057

ANd reboot to prevent any possible dead process preventing the setting change


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Lol! Don't worry! It happens to the best of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop draining sucks bigtime unless you have a dedicated valve to connect a hose to..
> 
> I have a 2-way ball valve installed in my loop just for draining purpose. I must say i love that thing! It makes it ten times easier to drain the loop every time i make a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.aquatuning.no/vannkjling/koblinger/kuleventiler/14218/phobya-2-way-ball-valve-g1/4-knurled)


Well i am at a loss.

I took the whole thing apart and measured all the thermal pads. They are all 0,5mm thick. So that wasnt it. To be sure i reapplied new ones and new paste.

Stuck the thing together and nothing. Still getting around 60C in load. Even 55C load with 100% target and stock everything.

Im beginning to suspect i need another rad with my processor OC'ed like it is.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> done a fresh install after cleaning with DDU, and cc cleaner but im still locked to 60fps... feel like ripping out these cards


Possible problem with Gsync and 980's?

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041140820&postcount=18
Quote:


> Ok there is a Nvidia Driver bug related to Gsync, What i did is on a Whim plug my older moniter back in and re ran 3dmark and my score jumped 3000 Points! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4251815
> Whats happening is for me even thou GSYNC is disabled it is not turning off with my 980s, I put my 780s back in and the GSYNC on/off is working, So im not crazy! One good thing is Yes all my games play perftly and at high framerates its just 3dmark and Heaven that are getting crippled.


----------



## Little Big Alex

I've just received a MSI 980 Twin Frozer V, is there any downside to using a 6pin to 8pin connector that was supplied with it?


----------



## class101

Well if that's an issue that's not affecting all 980 because we are already 2 here reporting it works perfectly , maybe brand related issue


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> It is possible you have the 3dmark.exe or any child exe present in another game profile preventing your gsync setting to off to work properly.
> 
> I would try to reset the reset the settings to default, if you go in C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs, delete all files, go in NVCP hit restore defaults, Apply, you will see files to reappear
> 
> Then I would only use NVIDIA Inspector and try the same settings I showed you, 2 Gsync settings set to OFF, Vertical Sync => force off
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/lightbox/post/22975904/id/2205057
> 
> ANd reboot to prevent any possible dead process preventing the setting change


Thanks a lot , that seems to have fixed the issue im getting 17215 at stock now on fire strike and gsnc is off


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Possible problem with Gsync and 980's?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041140820&postcount=18


Its looking like the issue is with the 980's and this monitor, as gsync is off yet when i play a game it comes back on. All my games are now locked once again at 60fps


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Well i am at a loss.
> 
> I took the whole thing apart and measured all the thermal pads. They are all 0,5mm thick. So that wasnt it. To be sure i reapplied new ones and new paste.
> 
> Stuck the thing together and nothing. Still getting around 60C in load. Even 55C load with 100% target and stock everything.
> 
> Im beginning to suspect i need another rad with my processor OC'ed like it is.
> 
> Any ideas?


I wouldn't sweat this too much. If 60C load is after extensive benchmark looping its realistic. Like I say, I max at 50C with a 2600k in my loop, but I have a rad with %50 more capacity than you do (360mm single pass).

I think a lot of guys here either have their gpu on a separate loop or are quoting "max" temps after one run of firestrike or whatnot.

Bottom line, you are at the limits of your current loop. Either increase air flow thru your rad, increase your pump flow, or ideally add another rad.

As long as your system is quiet, you are guaranteeing you aren't seeing any thermal throttling.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I wouldn't sweat this too much. If 60C load is after extensive benchmark looping its realistic. Like I say, I max at 50C with a 2600k in my loop, but I have a rad with %50 more capacity than you do (360mm single pass).
> 
> I think a lot of guys here either have their gpu on a separate loop or are quoting "max" temps after one run of firestrike or whatnot.
> 
> Bottom line, you are at the limits of your current loop. Either increase air flow thru your rad, increase your pump flow, or ideally add another rad.
> 
> As long as your system is quiet, you are guaranteeing you aren't seeing any thermal throttling.


Yeah i have an ek cool stream rad xt 240 coming soon, im hoping that will do something to my temps. Will get back with results on that later.

Running 67C after 1 hour of Alien Isolation btw. 10C less than on air...right now its looking like ****, but lets hope the extra rad will take the top off.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I wouldn't sweat this too much. If 60C load is after extensive benchmark looping its realistic. Like I say, I max at 50C with a 2600k in my loop, but I have a rad with %50 more capacity than you do (360mm single pass).
> 
> I think a lot of guys here either have their gpu on a separate loop or are quoting "max" temps after one run of firestrike or whatnot.
> 
> Bottom line, you are at the limits of your current loop. Either increase air flow thru your rad, increase your pump flow, or ideally add another rad.
> 
> As long as your system is quiet, you are guaranteeing you aren't seeing any thermal throttling.


Really, you think thats realistic when i can get 45-50c max on my max OCd and overvolted 970 with a 120mm AIO cooler? I honestly dont know, havnt gone custom water yet. Only know what ive seen where custom water loops can get as low as 35c under load. I find it hard to believe it can be as high or higher than my AIO setup.

Could it be some oddity with his particular GPU that may need an RMA?


----------



## shremi

Guys i need some help here why is my graphics score in 3dmark so low ????



I come from sli 970 so i know how this cards work right now i am +200 on the core which gives arround 1466 and +400 on the mem for 7800.

I think something is wrong with the cards since i can do +250 but anything higher than that i get a white screen and a driver reset .... It doesnt matter what voltage i throw at them .....

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys i need some help here why is my graphics score in 3dmark so low ????
> 
> 
> 
> I come from sli 970 so i know how this cards work right now i am +200 on the core which gives arround 1466 and +400 on the mem for 7800.
> 
> I think something is wrong with the cards since i can do +250 but anything higher than that i get a white screen and a driver reset .... It doesnt matter what voltage i throw at them .....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Your being limited by the power target and the ASICs on your board. Any voltage over 50mv will not apply for me either. We have to wait for a custom bios.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I come from sli 970 so i know how this cards work right now i am +200 on the core which gives arround 1466 and +400 on the mem for 7800.
> 
> I think something is wrong with the cards since i can do +250 but anything higher than that i get a white screen and a driver reset .... It doesnt matter what voltage i throw at them .....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


When you increase the voltage, your boost clock goes up (as you'd see in GPU-Z). For me on a reference 980, +250 with no voltage increase brings me to about 1540mhz. If I stay at +250 but add +40mv, I boost up to 1565. One of my 980s can handle 1586 max before crashing, and that's achieved with +270 and +41mv. My other 980 is basically unstable after +230. Lower ASIC score and hits its power target more quickly, so upping the RAM noticeably affects core stability at that point.

If you aren't stable past +250 but haven't tweaked voltage, you could try upping the voltage for the extra few MHz.


----------



## HughhHoney

I want to post a warning about the Zotac Amp Omega 980 here since Newegg won't seem to put up my review.

I ordered the Zotac 980 Amp Omega and got the card Monday. I plugged it in and started up BF4 without any tweaking and temperatures shot up to the 79 degree thermal throttle point. I increased the fan speed to 100% manual and the temp limit to 90C and the temp immediately shot up to 90 and the card began to throttle again. I felt the heatsink and it was barely warm so I guessed that the card may need new thermal paste.

I was disappointed to start, but I've dealt with enough hardware that a repaste doesn't bother me. I reapplied the thermal paste and noticed a slight difference, but the card would still reach whatever thermal throttle point I set with 100% fan speed within a few minutes of playing any game or benchmark.

I'm guessing at this point that the heatsink isn't making good contact with the GPU given that the heatsink doesn't heat up while the GPU is overheating.

I should mention that my room was only around 60F, not that it should matter too much.

I sent an email to Zotac support mentioning my overheating issue and received this response in regard to my overheating issues:

"This card can handle up to 105c-115c. The card does not have overheating issues."

Obviously this isn't true. The recommended limit is 80C and according to Nvidia's website the aboslute max is 98C.

I'm returning this card obviously, and hopefully it's a bad sample as I've seen better reviews of the card elsewhere, but I thought I'd leave a warning here as obviously Zotac support is useless and Newegg refuses to put up my negative review.

So buyer beware with the Zotac Amp Omega... I'll be steering clear of Zotac in the future.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> When you increase the voltage, your boost clock goes up (as you'd see in GPU-Z). For me on a reference 980, +250 with no voltage increase brings me to about 1540mhz. If I stay at +250 but add +40mv, I boost up to 1565. One of my 980s can handle 1586 max before crashing, and that's achieved with +270 and +41mv. My other 980 is basically unstable after +230. Lower ASIC score and hits its power target more quickly, so upping the RAM noticeably affects core stability at that point.
> 
> If you aren't stable past +250 but haven't tweaked voltage, you could try upping the voltage for the extra few MHz.


Thanks for that explanation about the boost clock with increased voltage.... I just finished up assembling the waterblocks i was able to squeeze a bit more of the cards currently @ 1540/ 8000 with +87 I didnt tried any lower voltage but it seems stable so far a couple of loops of heaven and valley also next up is crysis 3








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Your being limited by the power target and the ASICs on your board. Any voltage over 50mv will not apply for me either. We have to wait for a custom bios.


I think i am not hitting the power target anymore since i have installed the blocks i could overclock a bit more with the extra voltage and GPU-Z shows MAX TDP 116 on one card and 117 on the other anything above +250 with the increased voltages starts to artifact so i guess this is the limit for this cards ....

How are the average overclocks with the 980s ??? My 970s could do 1550 Core 7800 MEM Stable on air ???

So i don't know if this was the best move altho i love the silence about the blocks and the temps never go above 45 even with a good benching session


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks for that explanation about the boost clock with increased voltage.... I just finished up assembling the waterblocks i was able to squeeze a bit more of the cards currently @ 1540/ 8000 with +87 I didnt tried any lower voltage but it seems stable so far a couple of loops of heaven and valley also next up is crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i am not hitting the power target anymore since i have installed the blocks i could overclock a bit more with the extra voltage and GPU-Z shows MAX TDP 116 on one card and 117 on the other anything above +250 with the increased voltages starts to artifact so i guess this is the limit for this cards ....
> 
> How are the average overclocks with the 980s ??? My 970s could do 1550 Core 7800 MEM Stable on air ???
> 
> So i don't know if this was the best move altho i love the silence about the blocks and the temps never go above 45 even with a good benching session


I cant go over +200 mhz even with max voltage applied. Also, what water are you running ? Im getting 67C on my new ek block and is curious as to what rads and pumps people are using. Im not satisfied at all with those temps.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I want to post a warning about the Zotac Amp Omega 980 here since Newegg won't seem to put up my review.
> 
> I ordered the Zotac 980 Amp Omega and got the card Monday. I plugged it in and started up BF4 without any tweaking and temperatures shot up to the 79 degree thermal throttle point. I increased the fan speed to 100% manual and the temp limit to 90C and the temp immediately shot up to 90 and the card began to throttle again. I felt the heatsink and it was barely warm so I guessed that the card may need new thermal paste.
> 
> I was disappointed to start, but I've dealt with enough hardware that a repaste doesn't bother me. I reapplied the thermal paste and noticed a slight difference, but the card would still reach whatever thermal throttle point I set with 100% fan speed within a few minutes of playing any game or benchmark.
> 
> I'm guessing at this point that the heatsink isn't making good contact with the GPU given that the heatsink doesn't heat up while the GPU is overheating.
> 
> I should mention that my room was only around 60F, not that it should matter too much.
> 
> I sent an email to Zotac support mentioning my overheating issue and received this response in regard to my overheating issues:
> 
> "This card can handle up to 105c-115c. The card does not have overheating issues."
> 
> Obviously this isn't true. The recommended limit is 80C and according to Nvidia's website the aboslute max is 98C.
> 
> I'm returning this card obviously, and hopefully it's a bad sample as I've seen better reviews of the card elsewhere, but I thought I'd leave a warning here as obviously Zotac support is useless and Newegg refuses to put up my negative review.
> 
> So buyer beware with the Zotac Amp Omega... I'll be steering clear of Zotac in the future.


i have the omega amp too.. i wish i could return it. It is huge - seemingly for no reason. I also can't increase the power over 111% (vs 125% on the other 6 cards i have (evga and msi).

their OC software on their site is out of date too.. like i have DVD drive on any computer anymore (and i have 5).. i knew i shouldn't have gone with this ghetto company.


----------



## StephenP85

I'll let you know when I got my EK blocks in. I'm coming from crossfire 290s, and with my OCs on them (1200Mhz), I saw them hit close to 60C after an hour or so gaming (they also had EK blocks). My loop also has a delidded 4770K at 4.7GHz. Rads are two 360mm Alphacool ST30s with GT AP-15s. Pump is the Swiftech MCP35X.

The 290/290x cards are well known hot SOBs, so I fully expect my 980s to be a good bit cooler.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i have the omega amp too.. i wish i could return it. It is huge - seemingly for no reason. I also can't increase the power over 111% (vs 125% on the other 6 cards i have (evga and msi).
> 
> their OC software on their site is out of date too.. like i have DVD drive on any computer anymore (and i have 5).. i knew i shouldn't have gone with this ghetto company.


Do you get reasonable temps with reasonable fan speeds?

And I'm pretty sure it has a higher base power target compared to the reference card so 111% is actually more than the 125% of the reference card.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Do you get reasonable temps with reasonable fan speeds?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure it has a higher base power target compared to the reference card so 111% is actually more than the 125% of the reference card.


even at idle it seems hotter than it should be. The other cards (before i put waterblocks on) were cooler and OC'd better. This card is only 50mhz faster than the evga SC (which don't have a huge 3 slot filling headsinks







)
every other card was stable over 1500. This card isn't (max is about 1455.. but that might a high issue as it zooms up).
I replaced the paste with GC extreme, but it didn't help.

(i order another card to replace this one.. god damn Newegg for not allowing me to return... this crap is just going to sit on a shelf or something now...) (note to self.. always get stuff from amazon)

Do you mind uploading the firestorm software that was on the DVD? i don't have any DVD drives anymore and i'm guessing the software on zotac's site is out of date as it doesn't look like the pix in the manual that came with the card.

if anyone wants to see what the card looks like:


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> even at idle it seems hotter than it should be. The other cards (before i put waterblocks on) were cooler and OC'd better. This card is only 50mhz faster than the evga SC (which don't have a huge 3 slot filling headsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> every other card was stable over 1500. This card isn't (max is about 1455.. but that might a high issue as it zooms up).
> I replaced the paste with GC extreme, but it didn't help.
> 
> (i order another card to replace this one.. god damn Newegg for not allowing me to return... this crap is just going to sit on a shelf or something now...) (note to self.. always get stuff from amazon)
> 
> Do you mind uploading the firestorm software that was on the DVD? i don't have any DVD drives anymore and i'm guessing the software on zotac's site is out of date as it doesn't look like the pix in the manual that came with the card.
> 
> if anyone wants to see what the card looks like:


I can't upload the software sorry I already sent it back so I don't have the DVD.


----------



## StephenP85

Why won't newegg let you return it?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I can't upload the software sorry I already sent it back so I don't have the DVD.


how did you get newegg to take it back? i didn't give me the option to return. call them?


----------



## Wihglah

HAHAHAHAHAHA!









My 980 now runs +1600MHz stable through Heaven, at a max temp of 41*C and the TDP bouncing between 110% and 117%.

Previously it was TDP throttling at 1525MHzat 68*C's at max fan speed.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I cant go over +200 mhz even with max voltage applied. Also, what water are you running ? Im getting 67C on my new ek block and is curious as to what rads and pumps people are using. Im not satisfied at all with those temps.


I think it depends on the stock clock of the card. For example the EVGA 980 and the EVGA 980 SC. The SC already has a +115 clock over the reference. So +200 on a reference would only be +85 on a SC version. I've gone to +130 on my SC I doubt I can't do +200. Also, that 1540 is boost clock.


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> What does your max GPU temp get to after looping heaven or valley for an hour or two?


Not sure, my water might heat up a bit and delta temps increase with it. But no idea, I got licenses for 3dmark11 and 3dmark, thats all.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I can't upload the software sorry I already sent it back so I don't have the DVD.


I'm exchanging it so I should get a new one (hopefully a better one). I was just planning to sell the exchange since it should be new and not open the package. Hopefully I can get most of my money back. I don't want to open it and take a chance on getting another bad one.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I'm exchanging it so I should get a new one (hopefully a better one). I was just planning to sell the exchange since it should be new and not open the package. Hopefully I can get most of my money back. I don't want to open it and take a chance on getting another bad one.


what is the point of the USB connection? i don't see any think allows me to volt more than a default card.. and it OCs like crap


----------



## HughhHoney

I think you can only overvolt using the firestorm application that's on the CD.

Which is of course absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## Little Big Alex

Just installed my new cards, and the FireStrike scores seem really low:

I got almost the same with my SLI 780s. Any ideas?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Just installed my new cards, and the FireStrike scores seem really low:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got almost the same with my SLI 780s. Any ideas?


Doesn't seem to have SLI there even if it shows two cards, your graphics score looks to be just one GPU. The other might be throttling or running stock.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Just installed my new cards, and the FireStrike scores seem really low:
> 
> I got almost the same with my SLI 780s. Any ideas?


what OS you use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 now runs +1600MHz stable through Heaven, at a max temp of 41*C and the TDP bouncing between 110% and 117%.
> 
> Previously it was TDP throttling at 1525MHzat 68*C's at max fan speed.


how much ASIC?
Nice one!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> how much ASIC?
> Nice one!


78.3%


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 78.3%


I ordered my blocks on 20th Sep. and my shop in germany now set the shipping date to 24.10. :/
Can't wait for them.

My Asic's are 81% and 67%
The 81% was stable to 1543 MHz without any additional volts and the 67% to 1506 without any volts too.
Of course very differently handling their TDP's. The 81% one is almost 10-15% lower when gaming.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Windows 7


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Windows 7


check my results, first Windows 7 and second Windows 10 Tech Preview.. you can think of 8.1, guess its the same for the moment on hardware handling side.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2908259

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2922215

For gaming i tested Thief at 4k and everything at max and i get ~51 FPS.
Non OC and better CPU review listed it as 46 FPS.
So i guess we are fine.

E: will run a normal fire strike for you








You may run one at Extreme preset?
You should get about 9000-9500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4311663

See, your CPU boosts yours over mine quiet alot
You still lack some GPU score, but maybe thats your ASIC and throttling on your cards.
I run my test with fan @ 65% and 1493/1900


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I cant go over +200 mhz even with max voltage applied. Also, what water are you running ? Im getting 67C on my new ek block and is curious as to what rads and pumps people are using. Im not satisfied at all with those temps.


Custom Loop with dual D5s and 360+240 rads the maximum temp I have seen in valley is around 47 on both cards after 6 loops ....


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone have the reference 980 in a cramped case? Does it get loud at 1500+ MHz?

I have a reference 780 Ti that does 1240MHz at 1.1v but it gets pretty loud (even with the undervolt).

Wondering if the reference 980 loses its quietness when overclocked as well.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anyone have the reference 980 in a cramped case? Does it get loud at 1500+ MHz?
> 
> I have a reference 780 Ti that does 1240MHz at 1.1v but it gets pretty loud (even with the undervolt).
> 
> Wondering if the reference 980 loses its quietness when overclocked as well.


I have fractal desgin r4 with very low airflow and tested the cards on an bench table without any additional fan when they arrived.

With OC you will run into the temp target of 80°C quickly.
I believe on noise you will run into the same as you did with the 780 Ti.

Couldn't do any undervolting yet, AB doesn't let me undervolt, it just resets when i apply it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> With OC you will run into the temp target of 80°C quickly.
> I believe on noise you will run into the same as you did with the 780 Ti.


Thanks, I figured as much especially since they removed the vapor chamber on the cooler.

It seems the reference coolers and the conservative stock clocks for both of these cards were very deliberately designed. It's kind of a shame since they're so good-looking (I've outgrown the childish designs of the custom coolers).


----------



## Militant Asian

Hello Guys,

I'm new here and struggling get good 3DMark score with my 980 sli









I have a i7 3770K overclocked to 4.5GHz, and 2 GTX 980 GPUs from PNY running the stock bios > 84.04.1F.00.02. The highest 3DMARK Score I can get is 15863 and that's with overclocked cards! Was lower than that stock







The graphics score is 21934, physics is 10897.

So it is defiantly the GPUs letting me down, here is the link http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2936429

I'm using Windows 7 64-Bit

Can anyone help?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Militant Asian*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here and struggling get good 3DMark score with my 980 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 3770K overclocked to 4.5GHz, and 2 GTX 980 GPUs from PNY running the stock bios > 84.04.1F.00.02. The highest 3DMARK Score I can get is 15863 and that's with overclocked cards! Was lower than that stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics score is 21934, physics is 10897.
> 
> So it is defiantly the GPUs letting me down, here is the link http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2936429
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 64-Bit
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hello,

check my post below in qoute.
Windows 7 users will all get this score at the moment.
No worrys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> check my results, first Windows 7 and second Windows 10 Tech Preview.. you can think of 8.1, guess its the same for the moment on hardware handling side.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2908259
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2922215
> 
> For gaming i tested Thief at 4k and everything at max and i get ~51 FPS.
> Non OC and better CPU review listed it as 46 FPS.
> So i guess we are fine.
> 
> E: will run a normal fire strike for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may run one at Extreme preset?
> You should get about 9000-9500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4311663
> 
> See, your CPU boosts yours over mine quiet alot
> You still lack some GPU score, but maybe thats your ASIC and throttling on your cards.
> I run my test with fan @ 65% and 1493/1900


----------



## Militant Asian

Ah ok thanx for the quick reply









Any reason why this is happening?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Militant Asian*
> 
> Ah ok thanx for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why this is happening?


Maybe the next Nvidia Driver or 3D Mark Update will fix it.
Could also be a Windows 7 update.

Dont know









You should use something like Unigine Valley for comparison, some people in this Club use it.
I got about 120 FPS with an i5-3570k and SLI ofc.
E: Extreme Preset.


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Its looking like the issue is with the 980's and this monitor, as gsync is off yet when i play a game it comes back on. All my games are now locked once again at 60fps


Try going into NV control panel, and global options at the very bottom is says "use applicaiton Hz" or "max possible hz". Could be the games are trying to force it at 60hz because they dont know any better.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> Try going into NV control panel, and global options at the very bottom is says "use applicaiton Hz" or "max possible hz". Could be the games are trying to force it at 60hz because they dont know any better.


he already fixed that it was a wrong nvidia setting


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there some downloadable tech demo fromfrom nvidia like the one seen on older cards?
Who remember the chamaleon or the wolf on the first geforce 3 and ti?
Where dawn is finished?

What is the successor of this cool demos?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> he already fixed that it was a wrong nvidia setting


that's what I get for skimming the thread lol. I had the same issues with my swift and newly installed 980, and before that 690.


----------



## skruffs01

Anyone notice the price increase on EVGA's website? $600 for a vanilla 980? I swear it was $549 yesterday.

*EVGA NA Website*


----------



## Militant Asian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Maybe the next Nvidia Driver or 3D Mark Update will fix it.
> Could also be a Windows 7 update.
> 
> Dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use something like Unigine Valley for comparison, some people in this Club use it.
> I got about 120 FPS with an i5-3570k and SLI ofc.
> E: Extreme Preset.


If this is true, then how come in review benchmarks when they say they are running Windows 7 they are still getting higher scores than mine? I will try valley. What settings were you using?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> Try going into NV control panel, and global options at the very bottom is says "use applicaiton Hz" or "max possible hz". Could be the games are trying to force it at 60hz because they dont know any better.


I dont have "use applicaiton Hz" or "max possible hz" under global options.

Im in Manage £d settings , is that correct?


----------



## trivium nate

so i just order this from newegg!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079

and im coming from this it served me well but for some reason I bit the bullet!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780&cm_re=02G-P4-2685-KR-_-14-130-780-_-Product


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> that's what I get for skimming the thread lol. I had the same issues with my swift and newly installed 980, and before that 690.


just out of curiosity, how did you fix that issue?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Militant Asian*
> 
> If this is true, then how come in review benchmarks when they say they are running Windows 7 they are still getting higher scores than mine? I will try valley. What settings were you using?


Maybe Windows 7 Pro, or Ultimate or a older Nvidia driver. Who knows









Set the Preset to Extreme.


----------



## madwolfa

Is it just me or New Dawn demo is horribly slow on 980 in Ultra mode (under 10 fps in 1440p)?
I remember it was pretty smooth on my 780. What's that, some driver bug?


----------



## Blazemore

Ok here's mine:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=29rab


----------



## asuindasun

Well my 980 is under water now, looks maxed out at 1563 core/1944 mem 48C max. Now just need voltage control...









From a valley run


----------



## sgman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Anyone notice the price increase on EVGA's website? $600 for a vanilla 980? I swear it was $549 yesterday.
> 
> *EVGA NA Website*


Man! you are right. I'm glad I got two of the sc reference card already.


----------



## MURDoctrine

So did any of you guys get the EK backplate to go with your EK waterblocks or did you use the stock one? Just curious as I'm about to place the order for my block and saw frozencpu had the backplates up on their site.


----------



## StephenP85

I ordered backplates. I just think they look much nicer than the stock backplate.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Finally ordered my EVGA 980 Superclocked ACX from Newegg, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## trivium nate

same here lol i set it up so that i would get an email when they came in stock but I didn't get the email until hours after I all ready ordered mine and by then they were out of stock lol!


----------



## Zurv

hrmm.. quad titan to quad 980 was a pretty big jump. I've not even really messed around with finding the nice OC spot either:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2938280


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2938204


the titan was
25102 normal and 15233 extreme.

all these numbers are 24/7 OCs not blasting volts and fans







In fact I've not even touched the volt yet on the cards.


----------



## capreppy

Finally got mine up and running on custom water. Not sure what the limits are on voltage and any suggestions would be much appreciated.

SLI GTX 980's @ 1487 Core (+247) & 4205 Mem (+350) with 43mV (at least according to Precision 16 which is what I used to OC) @ 32C during load.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2zdka

Did not take a screen shot from Heaven 4.0 and the saved file from the benchmark is an HTML


----------



## goodenough88

So can I join this awesome club?


----------



## Pr0PaIn

I have now narrowed the problem with my water temps down to the rad and fan solution i have. An old ThermalTake Bigwater 750 240 rad and 2 air penetrators in not nearly enough to dissapate this much heat.

I got 10C off idle by placing another set af fans on top of the rad, essentially making a Push Pull configuration. I went from 45C idle to 35C idle :O Also it stays under 60C load now.

All in all, i am excited for my new Ek CoolStream 240 Rad coming soon. I think thats might be what is needed to get the temps i crave.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I have now narrowed the problem with my water temps down to the rad and fan solution i have. An old ThermalTake Bigwater 750 240 rad and 2 air penetrators in not nearly enough to dissapate this much heat.
> 
> I got 10C off idle by placing another set af fans on top of the rad, essentially making a Push Pull configuration. I went from 45C idle to 35C idle :O Also it stays under 60C load now.
> 
> All in all, i am excited for my new Ek CoolStream 240 Rad coming soon. I think thats might be what is needed to get the temps i crave.


Good to see that you figured out what the problem was!
When you get the new 240 rad your temp should drop even more


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Good to see that you figured out the problem!
> When you get the new 240 rad your temp should drop even more


I hope so ! Only thing im sadface about now, is the 4-5 times i have had to take the block of the card, just to find out the problem was my rad this entire time :/

Also, i followed EKs instructions from the box and left out thermal pads on the rightmost row of chips on the card, like it showed on the illustration. But when i look at the manual from the website, it shows to cover ALL the chips with pads. So now i have to take it apart for the 6th time ! Gah


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> I dont have "use applicaiton Hz" or "max possible hz" under global options.
> 
> Im in Manage £d settings , is that correct?


Hi

Make sure Use G-SYNC is ticked under the seperate gsync meny. If you can't see that meny, pull your displayport cable and plug it back in. There should be a popup in the bottom right corner saying GSYNC monitor detected.

Now under manage 3D settings and global, at the very bottom there should be something like "desired refresh rate (screen name)". I'm not using english NV control panel, so the wording can be slightly different.

It should have two options - "set by program settings (default)" and "highest available".

You also need to make sure that under screen resolution in NV control panel it is set to 120 or 144Hz.

If you're using the ROG Swift, also press the menu button and make sure it says [email protected] or @120. There is a button on the screen to swap between 60/120/144, and the screen does not seem to always automatically select the NC control panel setting by itself - though most of the time it does.

Finally, inside each game video options, if there is an option for vsync, it should be ticked.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I hope so ! Only thing im sadface about now, is the 4-5 times i have had to take the block of the card, just to find out the problem was my rad this entire time :/
> 
> Also, i followed EKs instructions from the box and left out thermal pads on the rightmost row of chips on the card, like it showed on the illustration. But when i look at the manual from the website, it shows to cover ALL the chips with pads. So now i have to take it apart for the 6th time ! Gah


ohhwell.. At least you know how to mount a GPU block now ^^


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> 29302 graphic score with 2 msi 980 reference no modded bios
> 
> 1521 MHz / 4001 MHz
> 
> ASIC 71.0% / 66.9%
> 
> 74°C temp max / 100% fans


Awesome. What are the risks of increasing the voltage that high?


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Just finished installing and running a quick bench (980 SLI)
> 
> 1517 core 3902 Mem on both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 7000 points over my 670 SLI...happy with the upgrade


you using Windows 8 or 7


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Awesome. What are the risks of increasing the voltage that high?


No risk I think without that slider and voltage offset to 0 it is hitting max 1.225 and moving that slider to the max just push the max to 1.250, not a big jump I think that because the voltage is driver controlled and also the TDP cap I reach 125% does not help

Also the different voltage on both cards does not help, as you see one card got a 1.218 voltage max, while the second card received 1.250 max, it is discussed in various place to be an serious issue, some people say no, I think yes because it introduces artefacts already on lower clocks below 1500


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So did any of you guys get the EK backplate to go with your EK waterblocks or did you use the stock one? Just curious as I'm about to place the order for my block and saw frozencpu had the backplates up on their site.


I placed my original order before the backplates were available.

i have one being shipped to me now.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Finally ordered my EVGA 980 Superclocked ACX from Newegg, can't wait for it to arrive


when you get it can you please upload the bios


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/ipOfIDpRj

Got my block, will be installing it when sober!.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Got my block, will be installing it when sober!.


Well, that's no fun!


----------



## Vaxorth25

Add me to the club! Just got mine in last night, got it up and running last night as well. The performance on these things is amazing coming from two 6-Pins, really happy over all.









(Sorry for the cell phone pics, girlfriend was using the D3200 yesterday.)







(And it was cleaning day for the PC anyways, so she is dust free now too!) lol


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Awesome. What are the risks of increasing the voltage that high?


Really none at all.


----------



## Wihglah

My rig is so close to being finished:


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I have now narrowed the problem with my water temps down to the rad and fan solution i have. An old ThermalTake Bigwater 750 240 rad and 2 air penetrators in not nearly enough to dissapate this much heat.
> 
> I got 10C off idle by placing another set af fans on top of the rad, essentially making a Push Pull configuration. I went from 45C idle to 35C idle :O Also it stays under 60C load now.
> 
> All in all, i am excited for my new Ek CoolStream 240 Rad coming soon. I think thats might be what is needed to get the temps i crave.


that still seems high. I'm only 40C under load. I'm in a quad 980 setup.

I'm using this: http://koolance.com/erm-3k3uc-liquid-cooling-system-copper
which at max can displace 2500watts of heat (if set to max.. i'm only 40% of max fan speed)


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> that still seems high. I'm only 40C under load. I'm in a quad 980 setup.
> 
> I'm using this: http://koolance.com/erm-3k3uc-liquid-cooling-system-copper
> which at max can displace 2500watts of heat (if set to max.. i'm only 40% of max fan speed)


Seeing as how i have an old 240 rad with air penetrators, im sure the EK block will make a big difference.

Your coolance can dissapate alot more than mine.


----------



## Zurv

the cooling is overkill for 4 980s








but maybe useful as a baseline on what you should expect from your EK blocks.

speaking waterblocks. the Koolance ones are in contact with of the video card than the EK block. If people don't have a block yet they might want to look at the Koolance ones.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys.. is this normal ?

GTX 780 SC ACX cooler (OC+100MHz):


GTX 980 SC stock cooler (OC +100MHz):


If it is so.. then I am seriously disappointed !!!


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. is this normal ?
> 
> GTX 780 SC ACX cooler (OC+100MHz):
> 
> 
> GTX 980 SC stock cooler (OC +100MHz):
> 
> 
> If it is so.. then I am seriously disappointed !!!


CPU bottleneck?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

3930k @ 4.5GHz bottlenecks single 980 ?? wat


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. is this normal ?
> 
> GTX 780 SC ACX cooler (OC+100MHz):
> 
> 
> GTX 980 SC stock cooler (OC +100MHz):
> 
> 
> If it is so.. then I am seriously disappointed !!!


9xx series currently having driver issues. Everyone's Valley scores are low.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.5GHz bottlenecks single 980 ?? wat


upload your bios so i can load it on my cards ^_^


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Militant Asian*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here and struggling get good 3DMark score with my 980 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 3770K overclocked to 4.5GHz, and 2 GTX 980 GPUs from PNY running the stock bios > 84.04.1F.00.02. The highest 3DMARK Score I can get is 15863 and that's with overclocked cards! Was lower than that stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics score is 21934, physics is 10897.
> 
> So it is defiantly the GPUs letting me down, here is the link http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2936429
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 64-Bit
> 
> Can anyone help?


My win7 score is 21450 . Take out the 8 core cpu and its 26275 on the graphics.
I'm using a pair of Asus reference cards
and here a single .

This weekend, i'll move the 980's to a win7 z97, 4790k and bench them with a quad core.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> 9xx series currently having driver issues. Everyone's Valley scores are low.


There is one weakness with 9xx compared to 6xx/7xx series , the texture fillrate is way low compared to older cards .

example: 980 texture fillrate =170Gt/s , 970 texture fillrate =115 Gt/s , 780ti texture fillrate = 241 Gt/s , 760 texture fillrate= 114 Gt/s ,


----------



## StephenP85

Isn't the texture fill rate bottlenecked by other factors in the architecture though? I believe I read somewhere that NVIDIA intentionally lowered the texture/compute ratio since Maxwell CUDA cores are more efficient than Kepler. I don't fully understand the engineering behind it, but it seems to me almost like a situation similar to other interface bandwidth standards, where something is always bottlenecking "theoretical throughput" anyway (i.e. HDDs on SATA 3gbps, let alone 6gbps, or a single GPU accessing 16 PCIe 3.0 lanes vs 8).


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

What about this guys ? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8817914

I got a feeling that only my card performs as bad, I need someone to tell me that its not just me


----------



## shaneduce

My 4960X is stock and I have one EVGA GTX 980 Refference OC +200 mhz (1452) on the clock.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What about this guys ? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8817914
> 
> I got a feeling that only my card performs as bad, I need someone to tell me that its not just me


I got a bit better, graphics only 20995 and total P20650


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What about this guys ? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8817914
> 
> I got a feeling that only my card performs as bad, I need someone to tell me that its not just me


use a modern test?







why not use firestrike?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. is this normal ?
> 
> GTX 780 SC ACX cooler (OC+100MHz):
> 
> 
> GTX 980 SC stock cooler (OC +100MHz):
> 
> 
> If it is so.. then I am seriously disappointed !!!


Windows 7 vs windows 8


----------



## itsgettingcold

At long last, its finally here


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I got a bit better, graphics only 20995 and total P20650


How is this even possible..


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> There is one weakness with 9xx compared to 6xx/7xx series , the texture fillrate is way low compared to older cards .
> 
> example: 980 texture fillrate =170Gt/s , 970 texture fillrate =115 Gt/s , 780ti texture fillrate = 241 Gt/s , 760 texture fillrate= 114 Gt/s ,


I don't think people should be sad a benchmark isn't performing as good as they were hoping. Games are what matter.

Either way, overclock the GPU and you'll get some of that texture fillrate back!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Is there anybody with EVGA 980 SC edition with stock cooler ?

What temps are you getting .. ? On benchmarks it goes to 80 celsius and starts downclocking.. and I have really good airflow in my case..
If I overclock like +100 with 125 power limit using MSI afterburner, it goes to like 82+ celsius and cooler rpm increases

not sure whether to stick with this or change to ACX version when its out


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> How is this even possible..


He has a $1000 CPU bringing up his physics score.

This is my score with a 4770K:



And with two cards:


----------



## marcus556

why is EVGA's ACX version of the Superclocked cheaper then the reference is it because of the heat pipes?


----------



## seithan

Hello, finally!


can anyone tell me why my voltage is locked?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> At long last, its finally here










All you people getting blocks while I wait for FrozenCPU. I have an order placed for them already along with some other stuff. I am thinking about getting a refund on the blocks now and ordering those from performance-pcs since they are in stock.


----------



## Militant Asian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Maybe Windows 7 Pro, or Ultimate or a older Nvidia driver. Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the Preset to Extreme.


Ran Valley, only getting 105FPS on extreme preset compared to your 120







Using Home premium windows 7.


----------



## Militant Asian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> My win7 score is 21450 . Take out the 8 core cpu and its 26275 on the graphics.
> I'm using a pair of Asus reference cards
> and here a single .
> 
> This weekend, i'll move the 980's to a win7 z97, 4790k and bench them with a quad core.


Do you think the stock PNY Bios is limiting the cards? Are you using win 7 home premium?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What about this guys ? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8817914
> 
> I got a feeling that only my card performs as bad, I need someone to tell me that its not just me


Your graphics score looks a little low.


----------



## DStealth

Just replaced my reference card with GB G1 Gaming, first thing noticed was the power limit...even @[email protected] seem to be much more higher than the NV specs...
Here's a quick run of mine @air and lower than 50*


----------



## seithan

Highest stable clock is @ 1539. I set the Ram to 4001 just by copying another member's number, will probably try higher and see where i crash

Here is my 3dMark11 Xtreme score

GTX980 G1: 1539core/4001vRam
2500k: 3.7k


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Just replaced my reference card with GB G1 Gaming, first thing noticed was the power limit...even @[email protected] seem to be much more higher than the NV specs...
> Here's a quick run of mine @air and lower than 50*


But not validated so does not count


----------



## seithan

This is mine:

2500k: @3.7k
G1 GTX980 @ core1539/ vram 4001


----------



## DivineDark

Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Omega Edition incoming. Should be sitting at my front door in a couple hours. Going to be a fun night.


----------



## Wihglah

My new top score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942912

Damn that 125% TDP limit.


----------



## Trolle BE

anyone here have a Inno3D gtx 980 airboss?
im tempted to go the inno3d route again....


----------



## orifter

Hey folks, I'm having trouble overclocking my MSI GAMING 4G 980.

It seems like every time I get stable settings in Afterburner, I run all the 3DMark tests again and it fails.

How do you guys approach overclocking your 980s? Are you just pumping voltage and power all the way, and then first seeing how much core clock you can get out of it? Or are you also upping RAM speed at the same time?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> 2500k: @3.7k
> G1 GTX980 @ core1539/ vram 4001


Not bad, not bad at all
Here's mine same setting as previous one
1585/8450


----------



## orifter

DStealth, can you post your Afterburner settings?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I just did this, until I got stable in OCCT with 0 errors for 5 minutes, then lowered overclock by 10core/50mem

btw, if I put 150 I get instant driver recovery while trying OCCT, I got fairly low ASIC - 66% though


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you people getting blocks while I wait for FrozenCPU. I have an order placed for them already along with some other stuff. I am thinking about getting a refund on the blocks now and ordering those from performance-pcs since they are in stock.


order from Koolance








http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Militant Asian*
> 
> Do you think the stock PNY Bios is limiting the cards? Are you using win 7 home premium?


put on evga SC bios on the card. I but that bios on 2 gigabyte stock cards.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> order from Koolance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-water-block-vid-nx980


I went ahead and called FrozenCPU to cancel my block order. Guy on the phone was helpful and quick. Refund was processed immediately, and the rest of my order from them was shipped. I ordered the blocks from performance-pcs and got a tracking number within the hour. Now I know that I'll definitely have everything in time for all-nighter tear-down, clean and refilling of the loop next weekend.


----------



## orifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> put on evga SC bios on the card. I but that bios on 2 gigabyte stock cards.


Is that OK to do, and is that recommended? Should that only be done with like reference cards, or can any custom PCB 980 run any other 980 bios?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My new top score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942912
> 
> Damn that 125% TDP limit.


Then remove it


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Is that OK to do, and is that recommended? Should that only be done with like reference cards, or can any custom PCB 980 run any other 980 bios?


any ref card should be able to run any other ref cards bios. A few of us in the thread have done it.


----------



## Syceo

Should i be getting a higher score at stock guys?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Should i be getting a higher score at stock guys?


Just ran my two reference 980s at stock using those same settings. I have a 4770K as well. However, mine is running at 4.7Ghz. Is yours overclocked at all? I assume you ran this at 1440 with no antialiasing, right? Just want to make sure it's close to Apples to Apples comparison as possible.



I used the tweaks discussed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

I only did these though:

Quote:


> *VALLEY GUIDE:*
> 1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
> >Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
> >Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
> >Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> >Vertical sync changed to off


I still have my second monitor plugged in as well.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> My 4960X is stock and I have one EVGA GTX 980 Refference OC +200 mhz (1452) on the clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems a little low then, you should be close to 80fps. This is at 1518/8214.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Is there anybody with EVGA 980 SC edition with stock cooler ?
> 
> What temps are you getting .. ? On benchmarks it goes to 80 celsius and starts downclocking.. and I have really good airflow in my case..
> If I overclock like +100 with 125 power limit using MSI afterburner, it goes to like 82+ celsius and cooler rpm increases
> 
> not sure whether to stick with this or change to ACX version when its out


This is what I observe too. The stock fan profile chooses quieter fan speeds at the cost of downclocking. Two solutions: set a fixed 80 or 90% fan speed, or use a custom fan curve. I like the custom fan curve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My new top score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942912
> 
> Damn that 125% TDP limit.


Dude, I thought you were hitting like 1600MHz or something? Or are you not ocing the mem? I'm looking at the graphics score in particular. I suppose a different oc on our CPU would also effect it.

1493MHz / 8192MHz


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Just ran my two reference 980s at stock using those same settings. I have a 4770K as well. However, mine is running at 4.7Ghz. Is yours overclocked at all? I assume you ran this at 1440 with no antialiasing, right? Just want to make sure it's close to Apples to Apples comparison as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the tweaks discussed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> I only did these though:
> I still have my second monitor plugged in as well.


Hummmm now its at 105, and yeah im oc @ 4.3 ghz, i wonder whats holding them back


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

So here are my results from First Strike.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4323212?
I guess its ok


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Seems a little low then, you should be close to 80fps. This is at 1518/8214.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I observe too. The stock fan profile chooses quieter fan speeds at the cost of downclocking. Two solutions: set a fixed 80 or 90% fan speed, or use a custom fan curve. I like the custom fan curve.
> Dude, I thought you were hitting like 1600MHz or something? Or are you not ocing the mem? I'm looking at the graphics score in particular. I suppose a different oc on our CPU would also effect it.
> 
> 1493MHz / 8192MHz


My CPU is very mediocre, thinking about it, the memory may have been at stock. (d'oh)


----------



## Little Big Alex

I've got a 3930k, with SLI 980s, and they only run up to PCIE 2.0 @ x16.


----------



## Zurv

quad 980 is so over kill for crysis 3 that even with fraps recording at 4k it doesn't slow it down


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> quad 980 is so over kill for crysis 3 that even with fraps recording at 4k it doesn't slow it down


Holy cow, man... I don't really think there is much in the world that 4X 980s wouldn't be too much for... You could warp back in time with that rig.


----------



## StephenP85

Ah, to have that much disposable income again... I pay for a 5960X in day care costs every month.


----------



## DivineDark

This is far away from what most of you are doing with your 980's, but I just got mine installed. Coming from an ASUS 780Ti DCII, I moved to a Zotac 980 AMP! Omega Edition.

I'm shocked... The stability and control that this card shows compared to my Asus is just unbelievable. It runs 15C cooler, clocks are more dynamic, fans are on a MUCH better curve, power management seems much more stable, and noise is way down. I needed the card to replace a burned up 780TI, so I thought it would be a small step forward. I didn't count on this. To top it off, it was $50 cheaper than my replacement 780TI.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Ah, to have that much disposable income again... I pay for a 5960X in day care costs every month.


You and me both, brother...


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> clocks are more dynamic


This to me is a negative. I like being able to set a clock speed and keep it that way. That was one thing that irked me after coming from a long habit of buying AMD cards -- Step 1: Add water block, Step 2: Laugh at heat and power limits, Step 3: Overclock until it bleeds. (Step 4: profit). It was much easier to test for stability that way.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> This is far away from what most of you are doing with your 980's, but I just got mine installed. Coming from an ASUS 780Ti DCII, I moved to a Zotac 980 AMP! Omega Edition.
> 
> I'm shocked... The stability and control that this card shows compared to my Asus is just unbelievable. It runs 15C cooler, clocks are more dynamic, fans are on a MUCH better curve, power management seems much more stable, and noise is way down. I needed the card to replace a burned up 780TI, so I thought it would be a small step forward. I didn't count on this. To top it off, it was $50 cheaper than my replacement 780TI.


what is the deal with the usb connection? i got the omega and sold it because i didn't like it (it wasn't any better than the cheaper/stock 980s).

it claimed the software could unlock the volt, but i didn't see any option.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> what is the deal with the usb connection? i got the omega and sold it because i didn't like it (it wasn't any better than the cheaper/stock 980s).
> 
> it claimed the software could unlock the volt, but i didn't see any option.


The omega doesn't have voltage unlock, only the extreme edition does.
http://www.zotac.com/promotion/Maxwell-Extreme


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> This to me is a negative. I like being able to set a clock speed and keep it that way. That was one thing that irked me after coming from a long habit of buying AMD cards -- Step 1: Add water block, Step 2: Laugh at heat and power limits, Step 3: Overclock until it bleeds. (Step 4: profit). It was much easier to test for stability that way.


Yeah. I don't really overclock my stuff. The reason I mentioned the dynamic clocks was my ASUS card would stay pegged on the desktop for 15 minutes after I closed out of a game. The 980 will react quickly to load. When I am in game the clock stays locked, but is quick to lower itself in menu screens and loading screens, then shoot quickly back to max as soon as needed. This let the card cool and drop the fan noise quickly. I was just impressed at how reactive the card was to load.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> The omega doesn't have voltage unlock, only the extreme edition does.
> http://www.zotac.com/promotion/Maxwell-Extreme


^^

What he said.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I've got a 3930k, with SLI 980s, and they only run up to PCIE 2.0 @ x16.


mine runs at PCIe 2.0 at defaults but if I set gen3 on bios they run at PCIe 3.0 without problems and I earn some more points to 3dmark


----------



## DivineDark

Jeez... All of you guys.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Ah, to have that much disposable income again... I pay for a 5960X in day care costs every month.


Amen to that, although I only spend a 5930x a month in daycare. That and the wife and I just bought a new car. Man it's tough to stay at the bleeding edge of technology these days. But on the plus side I don't even have much free time to game anymore anyways. Thankfully the 980 was a reasonable price.

I'm thinking long and hard about getting the ROG Swift over a Catleap, but it's almost three times the price. I wish there was a little more variety among the 1440p G-sync monitor crowd.


----------



## Little Big Alex

I'm new to this, but how do I know if i need to increase my voltage?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Amen to that, although I only spend a 5930x a month in daycare. That and the wife and I just bought a new car. Man it's tough to stay at the bleeding edge of technology these days. But on the plus side I don't even have much free time to game anymore anyways. Thankfully the 980 was a reasonable price.
> 
> I'm thinking long and hard about getting the ROG Swift over a Catleap, but it's almost three times the price. I wish there was a little more variety among the 1440p G-sync monitor crowd.


Ohh I know exactly how you feel buddy. I had to prioritize, I had to think about making a responsible decision, I had to think long and hard about whether it was worth paying that amount of money for the swift. I had to justify such an expense . It was either feed the wife and kids or get the monitor

SO I DONE THE RIGHT THING AND GOT THE SWIFT ... THEY CAN EAT NEXT WEEK


----------



## StephenP85

I got a stock alert that the Swift was on Newegg today. I almost pulled the trigger, but it would've been a very selfish move after just buying two 980s and blocks. Right now I'm using a QNIX QX2700 (the model before they started selling the PLS QX2710) and a 27" ASUS 1080p as a secondary monitor for work purposes. I'm thinking that the swift or equivalent will have to wait until tax refund time (one perk is that a good chunk of those daycare costs are deductible, on top of the credits and deductions from just having those mouths to feed







).

Maybe, by the middle of next year, we'll see an IPS/PLS version of it.

But then, it's tough to decide. 120+Hz/1440P or 60HZ/4K?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Ohh I know exactly how you feel buddy. I had to prioritize, I had to think about making a responsible decision, I had to think long and hard about whether it was worth paying that amount of money for the swift. I had to justify such an expense . It was either feed the wife and kids or get the monitor
> 
> SO I DONE THE RIGHT THING AND GOT THE SWIFT ... THEY CAN EAT NEXT WEEK


Right? Lol, it's Ramen/Cup O noodles for a few weeks honey. I am self employed so I don't earn a fixed salary. That only makes large expenditures even more difficult because some weeks I do really well and then others only so so. Maybe I'll start my own YouTube channel and get tons of free hardware to review. So spend $800 or get a quarter a million followers? Which is less effort?...


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Right? Lol, it's Ramen/Cup O noodles for a few weeks honey. I am self employed so I don't earn a fixed salary. That only makes large expenditures even more difficult because some weeks I do really well and then others only so so. Maybe I'll start my own YouTube channel and get tons of free hardware to review. So spend $800 or get a quarter a million followers? Which is less effort?...


Then you have to factor in the cost of having a decent makeshift "studio" for the videos, plus you'll need a test bench or two.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hahaha, i'm on Ramen Noodles also







, These babies just arrived in the mail, and i'm waiting on water-blocks to be released. The performance at 4K is way more than i expected, i'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha, i'm on Ramen Noodles also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , These babies just arrived in the mail, and i'm waiting on water-blocks to be released. The performance at 4K is way more than i expected, i'm very happy with my purchase.


Geeze they look sweet. I went with some stock ones ,wish i had waited now but I just didnt have the patience. Blocks and backplates where available so i just pulled the trigger. This is turning out to be an expensive hobby


----------



## StephenP85

How do you like those Monsoon fittings? I just bought some to replace my XSPC fittings because I was sick of tearing up my fingers (or marring the brass with pliers) on the knurled surface. Planning to install everything next weekend when my blocks arrive.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Geeze they look sweet. I went with some stock ones ,wish i had waited now but I just didnt have the patience. Blocks and backplates where available so i just pulled the trigger. This is turning out to be an expensive hobby


I almost got reference ones also, I actually ordered them from NCIX, then newegg sent a notification saying they had the MSI gaming editions in stock


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Can someone please tell me, if you know if DSR is a gaming specific feature or not please? I been reading quite a bit, and went through this thread as well but can not seem to find any information about DSR and 4K video playback. All the info centers specifically on 4K gaming. I would like to know if 4K video, such as streaming video from say Youtube or Netflix will work with DSR downsampling to my 1080P TV?

That is the only real reason I want this card. If it will work with 4K video, and not just 4K gaming, that will be just amazing to say the least. Thanks


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> ... I had to justify such an expense . It was either feed the wife and kids or get the monitor
> 
> SO I DONE THE RIGHT THING AND GOT THE SWIFT ...


LoL m8, fall off the chair reading this


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> LoL m8, fall off the chair reading this


@DStealth are you up for some testing?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @DStealth are you up for some testing?


Yes Sky, but switched the reference card with GB G1


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes Sky, but switched the reference card with GB G1


not a issue, I have the G1 bios , i was digging a bit deeper and I found something it may work with the nvflash we have. I just need to clear this up.


----------



## DStealth

Perfect, throw it on me then


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Perfect, throw it on me then


sent.


----------



## StephenP85

Any word from NVIDIA about the undervolting in SLI bug?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Any word from NVIDIA about the undervolting in SLI bug?


this is normal with stock bios, the only way to get those voltages fixed is with custom bios when disable boost.

Boost is a smart system that clock's the GPU when it need's and bump the voltage also. so it down clock and voltage according to GPU usage. this is not a bug this is the smart system telling you GPU to not use much source when don't need.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is normal with stock bios, the only way to get those voltages fixed is with custom bios when disable boost.
> 
> Boost is a smart system that clock's the GPU when it need's and bump the voltage also. so it down clock and voltage according to GPU usage. this is not a bug this is the smart system telling you GPU to not use much source when don't need.


Is it common for the top card to always be a significantly lower voltage than the bottom regardless of load or overclock? I'm hitting 99% usage on both, power targets raised to 125%. Regardless of what voltage I put on the cards, the top card stays at around 1.16V, while the bottom will ramp up to 1.25 every time. If I switch positions of the cards, the same thing happens -- the top card undervolts. It is causing crashes with moderate overclocks applied. The top card ignores all voltage changes in AB or PrecisionX. It's frustrating, so I was just hoping it's a bug.

Here's a thread about it on the NVIDIA forum: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/1/


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sent.


What changes did you make on the bios?


----------



## DStealth

Lol so close to hit 20k in 3d11 single card, just have to OC my CPU ...beasts cards


Done


Flashing didn't succeed, seem we have to wait for not simplified OEM versions of NVflash tool


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Sooo, I finally decided to put back my 780 and perform some tests which I did on my 980, to see whether its really better









Aaaand .. yes it is

780:


980:



Though I don't understand why some people are getting so much more as for graphics score.. I do have overclock to ~1450MHz.. but could PCIE2.0 be the culprit ?


----------



## DStealth

Try this - http://www.techpowerup.com/168027/nvidia-releases-pci-express-gen-3-0-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-hedt-platform.html


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Though I don't understand why some people are getting so much more as for graphics score.. I do have overclock to ~1450MHz.. but could PCIE2.0 be the culprit ?


I'm beginning to think memory bandwidth is to blame. The best scores are from the cards with memory at 8200, but mine will only to 7800.

Edit: Slowly getting mine up

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4326289


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @DStealth are you up for some testing?


Can I also test?









2x evga 980 sc


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Can someone please tell me, if you know if DSR is a gaming specific feature or not please? I been reading quite a bit, and went through this thread as well but can not seem to find any information about DSR and 4K video playback. All the info centers specifically on 4K gaming. I would like to know if 4K video, such as streaming video from say Youtube or Netflix will work with DSR downsampling to my 1080P TV?
> 
> That is the only real reason I want this card. If it will work with 4K video, and not just 4K gaming, that will be just amazing to say the least. Thanks


Yes it should work.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4933317&postcount=121


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is normal with stock bios, the only way to get those voltages fixed is with custom bios when disable boost.
> 
> Boost is a smart system that clock's the GPU when it need's and bump the voltage also. so it down clock and voltage according to GPU usage. this is not a bug this is the smart system telling you GPU to not use much source when don't need.


I would not be sure of that since nvidia never commented and confirmed this was normal here https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/3/


----------



## downforce

It´s alive











Block is approaching...


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> How do you like those Monsoon fittings? I just bought some to replace my XSPC fittings because I was sick of tearing up my fingers (or marring the brass with pliers) on the knurled surface. Planning to install everything next weekend when my blocks arrive.


Agreed. The monsoon fitting are gorgeous but expensive . But less harsh to install


----------



## nemm

Finally finished my build with 2x Galax 980 ref now water cooled so the fun begins.
I did test these pair separately using stock cooling which I thought was doing a great job keeping them @65/66degC, ambient 23-25degC but these water cooled temperatures are crazy. Idle temperatures are only 3degC above room temperature and load is a low +15degC even when running 1545core, 2003 memory,+87mv and 125% power.

1x 980 stock cooling @ 1550/2053



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2788044

2x 980 water cooling @ stock {I wasn't over joyed by this result comparing to the single card performance I achieved}



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2947623

2x 980 water cooing @ 1545/2003 {frown was turned upside down after this}



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4328000

As you can see there is very close to 100% gain running near same clocks for single 980 and 2x980.

I am a very happy with this purchase and have zero regrets waiting for the release although it was hard to reset all the price drops for the 780ti's.
I have only one gripe though, damn low power limits preventing further overclocks so I hope a custom bios is released in the near future because this sure have more to give and hitting the power limit with these only hitting 38degC under load is annoying.

* Note: The max overclock are both bench stable showing now signs of corruption,


----------



## Wihglah

Good enough for #92 in the Hall of Fame.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4328341


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I got a stock alert that the Swift was on Newegg today. I almost pulled the trigger, but it would've been a very selfish move after just buying two 980s and blocks. Right now I'm using a QNIX QX2700 (the model before they started selling the PLS QX2710) and a 27" ASUS 1080p as a secondary monitor for work purposes. I'm thinking that the swift or equivalent will have to wait until tax refund time (one perk is that a good chunk of those daycare costs are deductible, on top of the credits and deductions from just having those mouths to feed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Maybe, by the middle of next year, we'll see an IPS/PLS version of it.
> 
> But then, it's tough to decide. 120+Hz/1440P or 60HZ/4K?


I know what you mean. I bought/upgraded to the 980 for the purpose of jumping to 1440p or 4K, but now I'm still stuck with a tough decision on the monitor. Plus I want another 980 and a WB down the road. That's why I figured I would maybe save on the monitor and go without G-sync. But the whole purpose of this upgrade was to push more pixels and get a better experience when I do occasionally have a little time to game. Well at least I don't have to make a decision quite yet, both the items I want are out of stock ATM anyways. I don't want to settle on the monitor and regret it, especially one that is difficult to return...

I'm gonna get the Swift it looks like, I'm just hoping that something better and in the same price range doesn't come out within the next year. But that is exactly how this world of tech works unfortunately.


----------



## nyk20z3

Really at a crossroads here -

$700 GPU budget using a Asus Maximus Gene VI in a FT03!

I will be moving on to 1440 finally on a Asus Swift:

Options -

Asus Mars 760 - Unique and powerful but limited to 2GB of VRAM.

Evga 780 Ti Classified KingPin - 3GB of VRAM,still a top 3 card,OC potentiol is huge.

Evga 980 Classified - 4GB of VRAM,crazy clocks and all the new goodies.

Asus Strix 970 SLI - 4GB of VRAM,insane power,excellent build quality and looks.

All I play is FPS so I have no use for crazy texture packs for games such as Skyrim or SOM,any input on the best choice would be appreciated.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Lots of maxed budgets here I see. It not hard to see why either. It certainly isn't cheap to upgrade to and power a 1440p or 4K monitor.

I wonder when the consoles will catch up, if ever, to the PC gaming world. It's good to see the demand for high end gaming on the rise though. Although it also means that the components I want are sold out. But higher demand will only increase the competition among the manufacturers and increase the options for us, hopefully...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Really at a crossroads here -
> 
> $700 GPU budget using a Asus Maximus Gene VI in a FT03!
> 
> I will be moving on to 1440 finally on a Asus Swift:
> 
> Options -
> 
> Asus Mars 760 - Unique and powerful but limited to 2GB of VRAM.
> 
> Evga 780 Ti Classified KingPin - 3GB of VRAM,still a top 3 card,OC potentiol is huge.
> 
> Evga 980 Classified - 4GB of VRAM,crazy clocks and all the new goodies.
> 
> Asus Strix 970 SLI - 4GB of VRAM,insane power,excellent build quality and looks.
> 
> All I play is FPS so I have no use for crazy texture packs for games such as Skyrim or SOM,any input on the best choice would be appreciated.


It's between the 970 SLI and the 980.

It depends on how you feel about SLI support.


----------



## abysal

Got my eVGA SLI bridge









Fits fine with the ASUS z97 Deluxe.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It's between the 970 SLI and the 980.
> 
> It depends on how you feel about SLI support.


I've had a few SLI set ups with just minor issues over the years so that's not a concern,the concern is heat build up in a micro atx environment.

Plus if I go with the 980 Classified and GM200 drops a few months later I would be pissed where the Mars and Kingpin or more unique and maybe it wouldn't bother me as much.

I will wait on 980 Classy reviews!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I've had a few SLI set ups with just minor issues over the years so that's not a concern,the concern is heat build up in a micro atx environment.
> 
> Plus if I go with the 980 Classified and GM200 drops a few months later I would be pissed where the Mars and Kingpin or more unique and maybe it wouldn't bother me as much.
> 
> I will wait on 980 Classy reviews!


For micro ATX - you need a reference blower cooler. The After market designs (including the classy) will get too hot in that environment.

Go SLI 980 references.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> For micro ATX - you need a reference blower cooler. The After market designs (including the classy) will get too hot in that environment.
> 
> Go SLI 970 references.


I previously had a 780 Lighting in my FT03 and heat was not an issue,I have decent airflow with 2 80MM fans blowing air over the GPU,I respect your advice but I can't go with a reference card/blower style.I am only interested in high end custom cards at this point with SLI 970 being the exception.

Just wanted to see how you guys felt about the options I was considering,980 makes the most sense but also don't like the fact the Classy will be our best option.

I have become a heavy ROG guy this past year but according to a Asus rep we probly won't see anything from ROG this year.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> Yes it should work.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4933317&postcount=121


Well that is a surprise answer. I was somehow expecting this to be a gaming only feature. If it can trick Netflix into believing you have a 4K display, that would be quite nice and I won't have to go buy a 4K TV just to get at the 4K streams, which are roughly a three time higher bitrate.


----------



## StephenP85

DSR still unavailable in SLI, correct? Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## harkinsteven

It works
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> DSR still unavailable in SLI, correct? Unless I'm missing something.


It's working for me.


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well that is a surprise answer. I was somehow expecting this to be a gaming only feature. If it can trick Netflix into believing you have a 4K display, that would be quite nice and I won't have to go buy a 4K TV just to get at the 4K streams, which are roughly a three time higher bitrate.


Well with DSR you can switch your desktop resolution to 4k and Netflix should work no problem.


----------



## StephenP85

Where is the setting to apply it to your desktop?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> Well with DSR you can switch your desktop resolution to 4k and Netflix should work no problem.


OHH? So, it actually allows me to set the display res to 2160p, but then turns around and downsamples the 2160 video data into 1080 lines? IF this is true with all possible playback content, then I must have this card. I know the 4K sources are not really there yet but over the coming years it will be. I'm not really interested in true 4K playback, I just want my amazing 120hz SXRD, which really shines only with true 1080p bluray, to make everything somehow look like bluray, lol. Know what I mean? By late 2015 I "should" be able to buy a 5.25" 4K Bluray player/ripper for my computer, then I will have to start replacing the 2TB drives in the media server to 4TB drives, lol. And then hope this works with Plex.

Thanks for the information and this thread.


----------



## Difunto

first run at no voltage added settings.. did i do good?


update
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4332044?

14260


----------



## Wihglah

Got the backplate installed:


----------



## Silent Scone

Tidy









Needs another card though


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs another card though


Eventually.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Got the backplate installed:


so very sexy!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> first run at no voltage added settings.. did i do good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4332044?
> 
> 14260


M8 you actually have a great card no doubt, put it on his knees..push those sliders with the Voltage offset and the fan and obtain some real numbers. IMO your card is capable to achieve 1.6G on air for a suicide FireStrike run. Mine tops out at 1585/8500 and ~16700GPU points.


----------



## rmccullough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> first run at no voltage added settings.. did i do good?
> 
> 
> update
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4332044?
> 
> 14260


Holy hell. What's the ASIC on your card?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> M8 you actually have a great card no doubt, put it on his knees..push those sliders with the Voltage offset and the fan and obtain some real numbers. IMO your card is capable to achieve 1.6G on air for a suicide FireStrike run. Mine tops out at 1585/8500 and ~16700GPU points.


damm amma try that out! i just got me the g1 gtx 980 combined with my msi gaming asic%83.0 and the g1 %76.0
haven't tested the g1 yet


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Good enough for #92 in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4328341


while i was looking at you hall of frame...


http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/

haha this is just silly









now i have to tweak stuff to move up. right now this is my 24/7 OC


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Where is the setting to apply it to your desktop?


There will be new resolutions in the list you would use to set your desktop resolution.


----------



## StephenP85

Found it, thanks


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> while i was looking at you hall of frame...
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/
> 
> haha this is just silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i have to tweak stuff to move up. right now this is my 24/7 OC


I assume you have to buy the full version to actually get listed.


----------



## Zurv

Yeah, I just happen to have it because it was super cheap on steam. I just normal loop it for a few hours to make sure I'm stable. That is why it is funny that I was on the hall of frame. (more like hall of crazy people that waste to much money on their pc.)


----------



## class101

596







X


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> LoL m8, fall off the chair reading this


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> There will be new resolutions in the list you would use to set your desktop resolution.


What does the new DSR enabled drivers show you in the drop down list of resolutions, say on a 1920x1080 monitor, or a 1440 for that matter? I mean how far does it go up? Lol, I have never seen a video card driver show me, let alone allow me to select a resolution higher than what the display can handle. This is just amazing stuff.

I'm still in disbelief but if NVIDIA has done this for reals, I mean even with 4K video source, then I tip my hat to them.







too bad I can't find a hat tipping emoticon, lol.

Somehow I am still expecting to hear the "gotcha, just kidding" part though... anyone here have a proof of concept screenshot showing 2160 res enabled on their 1080, 1200 or 1440 monitor please, with the monitor model in the screenshot AND a 4K video stream playing in the background, lol? Surprise me please...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What does the new DSR enabled drivers show you in the drop down list of resolutions, say on a 1920x1080 monitor, or a 1440 for that matter? I mean how far does it go up? Lol, I have never seen a video card driver show me, let alone allow me to select a resolution higher than what the display can handle. This is just amazing stuff.
> 
> I'm still in disbelief but if NVIDIA has done this for reals, I mean even with 4K video source, then I tip my hat to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I can't find a hat tipping emoticon, lol.
> 
> Somehow I am still expecting to hear the "gotcha, just kidding" part though... anyone here have a proof of concept screenshot showing 2160 res enabled on their 1080, 1200 or 1440 monitor please, with the monitor model in the screenshot AND a 4K video stream playing in the background, lol? Surprise me please...


I'm rocking a ROG Swift (1440P)

Here's the option to run 4K in Borderlands 2.



It straight up works. Looks awesome. No MSAA AA needed.


----------



## StephenP85

Don't have time to set up a screenshot for 4k video and desktop at 4k, but here are some available options in my nvidia control panel:


As you can see I have a QHD monitor (1440P), and a 1080p monitor as a secondary. 2.25x 1440P is 4K resolution, whereas 4x 1080p is 4k. But, I can enable 4x on the 1440P monitor as well. 4x is the highest option available.

The desktop does not look good at 4K DSR on either monitor, but it's particularly bad on the 1440P since the scaling isn't 1 for 1. It allows you adjust the smoothness, but it's hard to find the right balance of blurry vs. jagged.


----------



## Wihglah

Whoa - 4K Youtube content is intense


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Whoa - 4K Youtube content is intense


Nice, but I doubt Youtubes 4K content has a decently high bitrate, or does it? Hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Don't have time to set up a screenshot for 4k video and desktop at 4k, but here are some available options in my nvidia control panel:
> 
> 
> As you can see I have a QHD monitor (1440P), and a 1080p monitor as a secondary. 2.25x 1440P is 4K resolution, whereas 4x 1080p is 4k. But, I can enable 4x on the 1440P monitor as well. 4x is the highest option available.
> 
> The desktop does not look good at 4K DSR on either monitor, but it's particularly bad on the 1440P since the scaling isn't 1 for 1. It allows you adjust the smoothness, but it's hard to find the right balance of blurry vs. jagged.


Yeah, I expected the desktop to look like crap, but just knowing it may trick a Program/App into thinking you are 4K compliant is what I wanted to know for sure. Now if the Netflix app either in IE11 or the app in Windows 8.1/10 also see's it as a native 4K display, AND NVIDIA's DSR can high quality downsample it to 1080p, then it may provide the bluray experience on all content, well once 4K is abundant that is.

I have a 2008 55" 120hz Sony SXRD, a near $3000 TV set that has an amazing Bluray playback PQ, but sucks with everything else including 720p and 1080i content. It just does not take advantage of low bitrate sources, including Netflix's 5800 kbps 1080p. However by this same token, it has a relatively low input lag and fantastic color reproduction and wonderful black levels. If I can somehow feed it downsampled 4K content, maybe just maybe that will look much closer to true 1080p Bluray. Example, when I fire up a Bluray, it is just jaw dropping beautiful, but less than 1% of the content I watch is true bluray source. So since this TV only shines with high quality high bitrate sources (such as true Bluray and the upcoming 4K stuff), I am hopeful that DSR downsampling may allow me to keep this TV set much longer.

Netflix 4K will be at 15600 KBPS, so that should look fantastic if NVIDIA can downsample it properly.


----------



## sblantipodi

My GTX980 SLI broken the 20K 3DMarks


----------



## Axon

New corsair c70 clear side panel window from mnpctech i can finally stare at my 980's lol


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> New corsair c70 clear side panel window from mnpctech i can finally stare at my 980's lol


Yup , good to have them on show... and good to see im not the only one awake at this ridiculous time of the morning


----------



## trivium nate

does EVGA still do the step up?


----------



## StephenP85

Yep, within 90 days. How much were 780 Tis 90 days ago? Curious if anyone paid more for it than the current retail for a 980.


----------



## Feud

New toys anyone?

http://i.imgur.com/i8QuWNZ.jpg


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa - 4K Youtube content is intense


https://www.youtube.com/user/Zurvv/videos if you want to see a bunch of game play in 4k. (any choppiness comes from fraps screwing stuff up







)

check this out - 



that was the first video that blew me away on my 4k


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
I bought a gtx 980 G1 gigabyte, it has 3 display ports, and 2 of the ports have a bos around them including a fvo that says d1.

What display port should I use. I also use a monitor on a dvi port


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> New corsair c70 clear side panel window from mnpctech i can finally stare at my 980's lol


Axon, great set-up. What are your temps (each card) when gaming?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Axon, great set-up. What are your temps (each card) when gaming?


28C idle on each card and 65C load as in benchmarks followed by games


----------



## maka12

hi all

i just bought a msi 980 gamer and was about buy another and run them in sli,
but am worried about the 4 gb the card has, do you guys think these cards will struggle with the newer games what
need more memory? shadow of mordor needs 6gb for ultra texures?
i just dont want to spend 1000pound on cards and find i wont be able to max the latest games out?
do you think i should stick to 1 card or do you think these cards will be good for a few years?

thanks alot


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maka12*
> 
> hi all
> 
> i just bought a msi 980 gamer and was about buy another and run them in sli,
> but am worried about the 4 gb the card has, do you guys think these cards will struggle with the newer games what
> need more memory? shadow of mordor needs 6gb for ultra texures?
> i just dont want to spend 1000pound on cards and find i wont be able to max the latest games out?
> do you think i should stick to 1 card or do you think these cards will be good for a few years?
> 
> thanks alot


If you buy another and run both 980's in SLI im pretty sure you have 8GB Vram as it uses both cards


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> If you buy another and run both 980's in SLI im pretty sure you have 8GB Vram as it uses both cards


Nope - GPU ram does not stack, both cards have to store all the data.

Although this myth has been busted - Mordor runs fine in Ultra on 980 4 Gb card(s).


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Nope - GPU ram does not stack, both cards have to store all the data.
> 
> Although this myth has been busted - Mordor runs fine in Ultra on 980 4 Gb card(s).


My bad i thought it might but then maybe nvidia need to sort this one out and make it so sli stacks vram it must be possible


----------



## class101

Yes Mordor on a SLI is very good, playing it on Ultra + HD Pack

  

Rarely dropping below 60fps


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Yes Mordor on a SLI is very good, playing it on Ultra + HD Pack
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely dropping below 60fps


4K?


----------



## class101

no just the original res of the asus swift 2560x1440, don't think I need 4K


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> no just the original res of the asus swift 2560x1440, don't think I need 4K


i was going to go 4K but i think 1440p might be the best option even if i am running sli 980's, whats your experience with 1440p and sli 980's?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> i was going to go 4K but i think 1440p might be the best option even if i am running sli 980's, whats your experience with 1440p and sli 980's?


I've got a Swift and a single 980.

It is amazing. G-Sync at more than 100FPS has to be seen to be believed.

SLI will be ridiculous. DSR from 5120 x 2880 will be indescribably good.

.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I've got a Swift and a single 980.
> 
> It is amazing. G-Sync at more than 100FPS has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> SLI will be ridiculous. DSR from 5120 x 2880 will be indescribably good.
> 
> .


DSR in SLI does not work yet


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> DSR in SLI does not work yet


Works perfectly.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Works perfectly.


For some...

Confirmed by nVidia too.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c1d5c4353292450


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Yes Mordor on a SLI is very good, playing it on Ultra + HD Pack
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely dropping below 60fps


Forgot I was using 120Hz, since I switched to 144Hz I get more fps 138 in the tower and gpus loads closer to 100%

//edit: Reverted to 120Hz, I feel getting a better render on that Swift than 144Hz


----------



## BangBangPlay

Wow not too long ago 2 GB memory was considered overkill and now 4 GB is too little. With the jump in resolution I suppose it makes sense. So that should answer your question. Do you plan to purchase a 1440p or 4K monitor? Or are you staying at 1080p high refresh rates? Not to mention that those "max specs" should be taken with a grain of salt. It is likely a marketing move to create buzz about the game...

Since game developers still have to loosely adhere to the console limitations Id say that not too many game titles are going to push that much video memory in the near future. Believe me I understand your concern though. I am upgrading my monitor to a ROG Swift and want another 980 in the near future. It's a large investment that will become obsolete at some point down the road.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> New corsair c70 clear side panel window from mnpctech i can finally stare at my 980's lol


Looking great Axon!


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> ohhwell.. At least you know how to mount a GPU block now ^^


So, i got my EK 240rad today and boy is it a difference.

52C max, when punishing my card with alien isolation for ½ hour.

I also switched my pump back to my old thermaltake, capable of 400 liter/hour insted of the one i had. That only only did 200ish.

So all in all, good improvement.

Also, i might be buying a D5 pump, just get those 1500 Liter/hour and push more water through. We'll see


----------



## maka12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Wow not too long ago 2 GB memory was considered overkill and now 4 GB is too little. With the jump in resolution I suppose it makes sense. So that should answer your question. Do you plan to purchase a 1440p or 4K monitor? Or are you staying at 1080p high refresh rates? Not to mention that those "max specs" should be taken with a grain of salt. It is likely a marketing move to create buzz about the game...
> 
> Since game developers still have to loosely adhere to the console limitations Id say that not too many game titles are going to push that much video memory in the near future. Believe me I understand your concern though. I am upgrading my monitor to a ROG Swift and want another 980 in the near future. It's a large investment that will become obsolete at some point down the road.


i am running a 1440p monitor at the moment, like you i am going to buy a rog swift in january and was wanting that extra power, think i might go for it and buy another 980, just really worried the 2 wont be able to max the games out next year and i wont be upgrading for another 2 years.
Anyone here running 2 in sli what do they run like?, was it worth it?
Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

I played Watchdogs at 4K SMAA with my dual 980's and it was butter smooth, i did however apply the previous stutter fixes (by Maldo), and the ability to run Ultra texture pack with a 2gb video card, so i don't know if the stock game would have problems, but yeah, it was very fluid, FPS ranged from 49 to 86. That alone just made me fall in love with these 980's









Allocated V-ram ranged from about 3.2 to 3.9 GB


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> 28C idle on each card and 65C load as in benchmarks followed by games


That is great. Thanks Axon







.


----------



## Little Big Alex

How's this score?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942805
I'm not trying to compete, I just wanna know that this is what I should expect from SLI 980s w/ 3930k.

Also how are you guys playing Shadow of Mordor with SLI? Have Nvidia released a profile or something?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Also how are you guys playing Shadow of Mordor with SLI? Have Nvidia released a profile or something?


*also, NVidia is working with the dev to get official SLI support in.

you can add the ShadowOfMordor.exe to a different SLI games profile (the one it has now is limited to 1 card.)


use NvidiaInspector
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html

people seem to like the F.E.A.R 3 profile. Personally I've found Batman Origins to work better. (but that might be because i'm quad.. *shrug*)


go to the middle earth Shadow Of Mordor profile and removed the ShadowOfMordor.exe from that profile

then goto the profile you want SoM to use. Add ShadowOfMordor.ext to that profile. and hit apply.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> How's this score?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942805
> I'm not trying to compete, I just wanna know that this is what I should expect from SLI 980s w/ 3930k.
> 
> Also how are you guys playing Shadow of Mordor with SLI? Have Nvidia released a profile or something?


Looks good I think the max you will get is around 30k graphics score for a 980 but this score should already support a nice fps in mordor at ultra, I don't clock it to the max here too I just set a +200 core, it does 1450 on reference and it is already awesome and stable.

For the SLI support you should create a Mordor profile manually in NVCP or NVIDIA Inspector (much better) and set SLI to the AFR2 methods (no need to copy the profile of another game)


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Looks good I think the max you will get is around 30k graphics score for a 980 but this score should already support a nice fps in mordor at ultra, I don't clock it to the max here too I just set a +200 core, it does 1450 on reference and it is already awesome and stable.
> 
> For the SLI support you should create a Mordor profile manually in NVCP or NVIDIA Inspector (much better) and set SLI to the AFR2 methods (no need to copy the profile of another game)


AFR2 only works for 2 card SLI and can be jerky. more goes into SLI profiles that just that one setting.. otherwise profiles wouldn't be needed.

that said neither is perfect and just doing AFR2 is fine...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> My bad i thought it might but then maybe nvidia need to sort this one out and make it so sli stacks vram it must be possible


since each card needs to know what frame the other is rendering, its working as it should.









think about it; which is faster the vram bus on the card or the pci-e bus?

sharing the vram would only introduce latency.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Okay, I think I've found the cause of my relativity low scores in Firestrike with SLI 980s.

The highest score that I've gotten in SLI with a OC has been this:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2942805

Now the indivisual scores of each cards are:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2941266
and

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2941428

As you can see the last one is significantly lower than the other, something which I think is causing the low score in the SLI Firestrike test. So far the only thing that I have checked is the ASIC quality of the cards. The card with the highest Firestrike score has a ASIC quality of 80%, while the card with the lower Firestrike score has a ASIC quality of 66%.

I can't do any testing until tomorrow, but what I will do is disable the overclock on both the cards, benchmark each of them in both of the PCIE ports that I have them in currently to eliminate the PCie ports as being the issue. Other than that I don't know what to do. I hardly think that I will be able to RMA the bad card as it does technically work.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> For some...
> 
> Confirmed by nVidia too.
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/c1d5c4353292450


Well i'm a lucky guy then!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well i'm a lucky guy then!


What monitor do you use? Windows 7?


----------



## MikeGR7

Win7 64bit. Monitor [email protected]


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Win7 64bit. Monitor [email protected]


Win7 64bit. Monitor [email protected] is not lucky









Windows 8.1 and Asus swift, and not working.


----------



## MikeGR7

Haha as you feel man each to his own...
I prefer 1080p ips than 10000hz tn any day...
I think Dsr feels the same


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

DSR + SLI working with 344.24 Driver for me on my 60 Inch LED TV, but not on my GSYNC Monitor - NVIDIA has a little Problem with DSR+SLI+GSYNC. If I only hook up my TV it works. Only disable my Montior is not enough, I have to unhook the Montior if I want SLI and DSR together.


----------



## StephenP85

Working on SLI 980s with 1440P IPS here. Or at least it seems to. I'm not sure if my desktop needs to be set to 4K in order to see any difference in games (with the in-game settings at 4K obviously). I'm not sure I see a difference visually. But in Metro Last Light Redux in particular, I have to set my desktop to 4K to set Metro to 4K, otherwise Metro just appears zoomed in rather than downsampled.


----------



## dari017

Hello everybody, I have a quick question. I have 2 Asus GTX 980 Strix, I was thinking about ordering the new 2 way spaced GeForce sli bridge, but i'm not sure if the Nvidia claw logo will light up with this non reference cards. Does anybody know ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## DamnedLife

344.24 is for notebooks dou you use a notebook?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Just wanted to share a pic of my ghettolicious waterblock solution. I like this because it utilizes the rest of the stock cooler for DDR and VRMs. I covered the open section around the barbs with painters tape to keep positive airflow moving out of the case.

Obviously I'm into form over function. I lol at some of the beauty queen rigs on here sometimes.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share a pic of my ghettolicious waterblock solution. I like this because it utilizes the rest of the stock cooler for DDR and VRMs. I covered the open section around the barbs with painters tape to keep positive airflow moving out of the case.
> 
> Obviously I'm into form over function. I lol at some of the beauty queen rigs on here sometimes.


Oh hell naw you didn't just puncture a hole...








How do you plan on re-selling it in future? "Selling my used 980, I drilled a hole in it"


----------



## Spud387

Anyone here have the EVGA Superclocked 980 GTX ACX 2.0? Had any coil whine issues? Build quality looking good?

When my ASUS Strix 970 had really bad coil whine I returned it and while waiting for its replacement found a great deal (in Canada) on an EVGA SC 980 (04G-P4-2983-KR). I took the plunged and it should arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Anyone here have the EVGA Superclocked 980 GTX ACX 2.0? Had any coil whine issues? Build quality looking good?
> 
> When my ASUS Strix 970 had really bad coil whine I returned it and while waiting for its replacement found a great deal (in Canada) on an EVGA SC 980 (04G-P4-2983-KR). I took the plunged and it should arrive in a couple weeks.


I ordered mine a few days ago, should arrive on Tuesday.

I guy already posted at EVGA forums that he has 3 of them and they are flawless. Usually the first batch seems also to overclock well.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh hell naw you didn't just puncture a hole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan on re-selling it in future? "Selling my used 980, I drilled a hole in it"


Maybe I'll sell him my stock cooler and sell mine with my EK block on it!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> 344.24 is for notebooks dou you use a notebook?


modded inf

read the posts here:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393608

btw, DSR works on kepler and FERMI.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4935669&postcount=195
Quote:


> Works great on GTX 570. Very happy for this feature. http://postimg.org/image/jglsbq1r7/full/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Maybe I'll sell him my stock cooler and sell mine with my EK block on it!


Maybe he had a little too much to drink







, Oh well... i should mind my business more often


----------



## BangBangPlay

That was a joke of course, but I got a PM from another interested party if I were to actually sell it. So I guess there is a demand for stock heatsinks, I suppose that is one reason why...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quick questions for any of you willing to speculate. How long do you think it will be before we see a 980Ti, and how much is it likely to cost?


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quick questions for any of you willing to speculate. How long do you think it will be before we see a 980Ti, and how much is it likely to cost?


Honestly, it probably will be after production and yields are higher. Seeing as the GTX 960 has been delayed until 2015, I'd imagine it won't be here until a little after that. Nvidia really has no reason to release the GTX 980 Ti right since the 980 is still holding the single-gpu performance crown. They're wisest decision is to release when they have competition.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Honestly, it probably will be after production and yields are higher. Seeing as the GTX 960 has been delayed until 2015, I'd imagine it won't be here until a little after that. Nvidia really has no reason to release the GTX 980 Ti right since the 980 is still holding the single-gpu performance crown. They're wisest decision is to release when they have competition.


OK, good answer. So, instead of waiting for Ti, should I just get the 980 reference, slap on a good water block and overclock it? I am already setup with a decent loop. I want to try and stay under $750, but yet get something that will last me 5 years minimum.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dari017*
> 
> Hello everybody, I have a quick question. I have 2 Asus GTX 980 Strix, I was thinking about ordering the new 2 way spaced GeForce sli bridge, but i'm not sure if the Nvidia claw logo will light up with this non reference cards. Does anybody know ? Thanks in advance !


It does. Settings is in Geforce experieince


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share a pic of my ghettolicious waterblock solution. I like this because it utilizes the rest of the stock cooler for DDR and VRMs. I covered the open section around the barbs with painters tape to keep positive airflow moving out of the case.
> 
> Obviously I'm into form over function. I lol at some of the beauty queen rigs on here sometimes.


you LOL at some of the awesome setups and yet we are supposed to not laugh at this jury rigged cob job? LOL


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Just wanted to share a pic of my ghettolicious waterblock solution. I like this because it utilizes the rest of the stock cooler for DDR and VRMs. I covered the open section around the barbs with painters tape to keep positive airflow moving out of the case.
> 
> Obviously I'm into form over function. I lol at some of the beauty queen rigs on here sometimes.


Don't listen to the haters LexDiamonds. Some of us love seeing homegrown ingenuity, it's awesome.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't listen to the haters LexDiamonds. Some of us love seeing homegrown ingenuity, it's awesome.


exactly, if i were to do an AIO, that is EXACTLY what i would want to do. maintains the look of the card while still doing what you want to do! hell asus basically did that with its posiden 780!


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quick questions for any of you willing to speculate. How long do you think it will be before we see a 980Ti, and how much is it likely to cost?


There was a rumor that it would come out before christmas, but I'm doubtful that it will if AMD doesn't give them a good reason to.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quick questions for any of you willing to speculate. How long do you think it will be before we see a 980Ti, and how much is it likely to cost?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Honestly, it probably will be after production and yields are higher. Seeing as the GTX 960 has been delayed until 2015, I'd imagine it won't be here until a little after that. Nvidia really has no reason to release the GTX 980 Ti right since the 980 is still holding the single-gpu performance crown. They're wisest decision is to release when they have competition.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> There was a rumor that it would come out before christmas, but I'm doubtful that it will if AMD doesn't give them a good reason to.


I'm speculating 980 TI just about 3 weeks after AMD releases 390X and @ a $750 price tag.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm speculating 980 TI just about 3 weeks after AMD releases 390X and @ a $750 price tag.


I speculating I want to join the club before then lol.

I bet a water cooled 980 overclocked would last me a long time. I was just hoping to see Ti within a few weeks from now but if its months away its not worth the wait. Thanks


----------



## HighTemplar

I can't believe I was able to hit 1400W on 2 780 Ti Classifieds @ 1.4v the other day...

And I was contemplating going 4 Way SLI Classifieds before the 980 was released...

I'm kind of glad I accidentally mismatched PCB height when I got a deal on 2 Reference 780 Ti's and never ended up watercooling them all together.

I'm enjoying my single GTX 980 for now, but I'm really itching for a 2nd, for 4K. I haven't had my 4K monitor hooked up since I removed my 780 Ti Classified SLI setup and put it up for sale.

I'm really looking forward to SLI 980's though.

I was able to do 1582mhz/8468mhz on this Zotac 980, so I hope I get a similar card when I order my 2nd and 3rd 980s here soon....


















Keep in mind this was on a low clocked 3770k @ 4.5ghz on 32GB of 1600mhz DDR3 and on Windows 8.1. A TERRIBLE benchmarking platform for Firestrike.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm speculating 980 TI just about 3 weeks after AMD releases 390X and @ a $750 price tag.


And if the 390X is anywhere near close to what Nvidia's offering provides performance wise, it will delay the 980 Ti even longer =/

So I kind of hope the 290X is a little bit better than the GTX 980, so that Nvidia has to put out a heavy hitter Titan 2 or 980 Ti


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I can't believe I was able to hit 1400W on 2 780 Ti Classifieds @ 1.4v the other day...
> 
> And I was contemplating going 4 Way SLI Classifieds before the 980 was released...
> 
> I'm kind of glad I accidentally mismatched PCB height when I got a deal on 2 Reference 780 Ti's and never ended up watercooling them all together.
> 
> I'm enjoying my single GTX 980 for now, but I'm really itching for a 2nd, for 4K. I haven't had my 4K monitor hooked up since I removed my 780 Ti Classified SLI setup and put it up for sale.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to SLI 980's though.
> 
> I was able to do 1582mhz/8468mhz on this Zotac 980, so I hope I get a similar card when I order my 2nd and 3rd 980s here soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this was on a low clocked 3770k @ 4.5ghz on 32GB of 1600mhz DDR3 and on Windows 8.1. A TERRIBLE benchmarking platform for Firestrike.


I have hoped for the same : EVGA GTX 980SC 79.8%ASIC- capable of 1610MHz. However, one EVGA had to go to RMA and the second one was significantly worse- "only " about 1545 Mhz maximum.
A silicon lottery all the way


----------



## seithan

Hello, i got the G1 GTX980, its an awesome card.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nkws2/
Now i need you experience on one matter:

My PSU sadly is the older line from Thermatek, the Toughpower 750w

The first problem is its not modular. The second one is that it provides only 1x 8pin and 1x 6pin.

The 980 is supplied with 1x8pin + a *molex-to-8pin* configuration. It works good and it overclocks good.

Should I go at least for a 6pin-to-8pin convertor as i cant upgrade to another PSU at the moment?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I am personally returning my EVGA 980 SC.. it has just 60% ASIC and the cooler isnt very good in my eyes, even at slight overclock card gets at 80 celsius and starts downclocking anyway so.. if I increase temp limit it is getting loud..

So I will try to get EVGA 980 SC ACX version now.. however it is not available like anywhere in EU.. wat.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I am personally returning my EVGA 980 SC.. it has just 60% ASIC and the cooler isnt very good in my eyes, even at slight overclock card gets at 80 celsius and starts downclocking anyway so.. if I increase temp limit it is getting loud..
> 
> So I will try to get EVGA 980 SC ACX version now.. however it is not available like anywhere in EU.. wat.


ACX 2.0 version was in stock two times last week in the EVGA EU online shop..


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Well, I sould prefer to get it from local store if possible but none of my favorite shops even have this card in their offering..
How long does it take to get card shipped via EVGA ?
Also.. I did have notify enabled on availability but didnt get any email, so how is it possible that it was available last week ?
Should I sit at the store page and refresh every second or what ?


----------



## famich

EVGA EU resides in Germany, near Munich , so it takes 3 days to get the card by UPS







.

Regarding the notification, you have to hook it up at the EVGA EU store..
But I ve seen it by chance on WE afternoon, it was never available before that and the stock was gone in 3-4hrs.
Surprisingly they released the second batch on FRI afternoon. It looks that this was the first shipment to EU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hello, i got the G1 GTX980, its an awesome card.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nkws2/
> Now i need you experience on one matter:
> 
> My PSU sadly is the older line from Thermatek, the Toughpower 750w
> 
> The first problem is its not modular. The second one is that it provides only 1x 8pin and 1x 6pin.
> 
> The 980 is supplied with 1x8pin + a *molex-to-8pin* configuration. It works good and it overclocks good.
> 
> Should I go at least for a 6pin-to-8pin convertor as i cant upgrade to another PSU at the moment?


G1 seem to be great cards so far, good overclocking potential and the extra phases result in them having slightly more performance when at the higher end of the spectrum (1 or 2 fps difference but still)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> G1 seem to be great cards so far, good overclocking potential and the extra phases result in them having slightly more performance when at the higher end of the spectrum (1 or 2 fps difference but still)


Can't agree more, I haven't pushed mine hard, but even out of the box benchmarks are impressive.
Like all the other cards the vram will run at a +500mhz overclock.
There's are +122% on the power limit too, I'm sure that will be holding the card back..

Still haven't seen over 68c with stock fan profile either...


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hello, i got the G1 GTX980, its an awesome card.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nkws2/
> Now i need you experience on one matter:
> 
> My PSU sadly is the older line from Thermatek, the Toughpower 750w
> 
> The first problem is its not modular. The second one is that it provides only 1x 8pin and 1x 6pin.
> 
> The 980 is supplied with 1x8pin + a *molex-to-8pin* configuration. It works good and it overclocks good.
> 
> Should I go at least for a 6pin-to-8pin convertor as i cant upgrade to another PSU at the moment?


i'd appreciate an answer, thanx in advance!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> i'd appreciate an answer, thanx in advance!


You should go with a 6 to 8-pin convertor insted of a molex to 8-pin.
the GPU rail is made to deliver and handle more current than the Molex connection and rail inside the PSU.

A molex to 8-pin will work, and probably without problems over several years, but it's better do be safe than sorry


----------



## AndyKoopa

So I did get an EVGA GTX 980 SC on launch day at NewEgg. I had two in the cart and decided to get one now and add another the week after. Now it has a price increase and sold out everywhere still!!! Ofcourse I want the second one and now with the lack of stock I want it even more hahaha. Lesson learned for next time I guess







BTW have my single 980 running stable at 1492 mhz and 65c full load.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyKoopa*
> 
> So I did get an EVGA GTX 980 SC on launch day at NewEgg. I had two in the cart and decided to get one now and add another the week after. Now it has a price increase and sold out everywhere still!!! Ofcourse I want the second one and now with the lack of stock I want it even more hahaha. Lesson learned for next time I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW have my single 980 running stable at 1492 mhz and 65c full load.


With stock cooler ? Impossible.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> With stock cooler ? Impossible.


its not impossible. . Go look at my pics when i had the 2 stock evga sc my temps were low


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

What the heck then ? My card idles at 49 celsius @ 144Hz, thus not downclocked completely.. and during load its hitting 79+ celsius easy.


----------



## Wihglah

Depends on the fan profile.

Before I fitted my WB, I had it reach 100% at 65*C, since the thermal throttling starts at 67*C

I don't have to worry about that any more though.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Are we still talking about EVGA 980 SC ?

Mine starts downclocking at 80 celsius and fan is like MAX 45% until 80 celsius, once it hits 81 fan speed goes 60%+


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Are we still talking about EVGA 980 SC ?
> 
> Mine starts downclocking at 80 celsius and fan is like MAX 45% until 80 celsius, once it hits 81 fan speed goes 60%+


YMMV I guess.

My VDDC throttled down to stock at 67*C and there was a resultant drop in core clock.


----------



## Axon

Wont last long but i made it onto the hall of fame lol


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> You should go with a 6 to 8-pin convertor insted of a molex to 8-pin.
> the GPU rail is made to deliver and handle more current than the Molex connection and rail inside the PSU.
> 
> A molex to 8-pin will work, and probably without problems over several years, but it's better do be safe than sorry


I installed the 6pin to 8pin, thanx for the suggestion.

Am i still missing out power?

Hypothetically speaking, a stock BIOS G1 running @ ~1550 core needs power from two full 8pin suppliers or am i good with 6+8?


----------



## Wihglah

My EVGA hits 1600MHz with 2x 6 pins.

I think you will be OK


----------



## CENS

Hey guys, I'd like to join the club soon, only problem I have is, that many custom designs like the Asus Strix have a cooler that cools the gpu well but doesnt make contact to the memory at all... so I wonder since every card that died on me was cuz of the memory if it is a good idea to leave the memory without contact to a cooler and better stick to a reference 980


----------



## Silent Scone

I think it's more a case of 'cleaner' power in this instance with the G1. Unfortunately not one of my three 980 reference boards can hit 1600









Not far from it, but still can't none the less.


----------



## KingCry

Anyone gonna be doing the Firestrike Ultra Benchmark that was launched this morning?


----------



## Matthias87

Here to join the club! Got the MSI one.

Just started playing around with it today.

So far got it upto 1531 core, 1976 mem without crashing (stock voltage).
Max temp 71 degrees on a 58% fan speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4351141?


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Hello Guys. I just ordered an Asus GTX 980 myself. I have read somewhere though that the reference model is already eol. Is that really so?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Hello Guys. I just ordered an Asus GTX 980 myself. I have read somewhere though that the reference model is already eol. Is that really so?


I've also heard from etailers that the reference board is EOL, yes. Why that is - is unclear. All reference boards are manufactured by Flextronics. If Flextronics are no longer producing these cards it could be due to NV selling more units than they anticipated, that Flextronics are now producing different cards for NV, or NV have unexpectedly dropped Flextronics. Or.. something else entirely.

Whatever which reason, it seems premature


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've also heard from etailers that the reference board is EOL, yes. Why that is - is unclear. All reference boards are manufactured by Flextronics. If Flextronics are no longer producing these cards it could be due to NV selling more units than they anticipated, that Flextronics are now producing different cards for NV, or NV have unexpectedly dropped Flextronics. Or.. something else entirely.
> 
> Whatever which reason, it seems premature


***???

How the hell am I supposed to water cool my second card when I get it?

The 700's were for sale as recently as 2 months ago???


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> I installed the 6pin to 8pin, thanx for the suggestion.
> 
> Am i still missing out power?
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, a stock BIOS G1 running @ ~1550 core needs power from two full 8pin suppliers or am i good with 6+8?


You've got zero problem. I made a good showcase of the power efficiency of 970 SLI along with a physx test.
Did you miss it? Need a link?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> ***???
> 
> How the hell am I supposed to water cool my second card when I get it?
> 
> The 700's were for sale as recently as 2 months ago???


There is still plenty of stock in the channel!


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> You've got zero problem. I made a good showcase of the power efficiency of 970 SLI along with a physx test.
> Did you miss it? Need a link?


Of course you need a link, it was in the 970 club
Here have a look.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3310#post_22986575


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've also heard from etailers that the reference board is EOL, yes. Why that is - is unclear. All reference boards are manufactured by Flextronics. If Flextronics are no longer producing these cards it could be due to NV selling more units than they anticipated, that Flextronics are now producing different cards for NV, or NV have unexpectedly dropped Flextronics. Or.. something else entirely.
> 
> Whatever which reason, it seems premature


In Europe is still stock from the reference model to arrive according to e-tailers.Maybe a new batch? Maybe too quickly sold out? Who knows really?


----------



## Silent Scone

There will be stock for sometime, they won't have sold themselves that short. Distributors will have orders still to come


----------



## KorbenD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What the heck then ? My card idles at 49 celsius @ 144Hz, thus not downclocked completely.. and during load its hitting 79+ celsius easy.


Mine idles at 34-35 C with the monitor set at 144hz in a Fortress FT02 case. Not sure why this bug is affecting some people, but not others. Running 344.16 drivers.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Of course you need a link, it was in the 970 club
> Here have a look.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3310#post_22986575


thanx all for the replies!
^^


----------



## Difunto

i tried the ultra one!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2965345


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i tried the ultra one!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2965345


Dear god it looks like I see 980's coming to me for my Birthday in November then.


----------



## Difunto

well my valley passed with this settings now to try firestrike again


----------



## Zurv

boo to custom board (that don't seem to run any faster then stock...)

ghetto waterblock time! (well.. that guy that put it in the 980 stock wins the ghetto award)



hahah... i better screen shot this before the big boys jump in:


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I am personally returning my EVGA 980 SC.. it has just 60% ASIC and the cooler isnt very good in my eyes, even at slight overclock card gets at 80 celsius and starts downclocking anyway so.. if I increase temp limit it is getting loud..
> 
> So I will try to get EVGA 980 SC ACX version now.. however it is not available like anywhere in EU.. wat.


Try there stepup program. Go buy a 750Ti and use there stepup program.


----------



## Hilpi234

Got a little Problem with the 980 I can run most of the Games and Firestrike without Problems @ 1580/4100.

When i start League of Legends the Card stays most of the time at 911-1126Core @ 1.000v, if some action is on the Screen, the Card clocks higher 1380 but the voltage still stays at 1.000v. The result screenfreeze... is it possible to enforce the card, to use the maximum Power when the Boost kicks in?

It sometimes also appears when loading a new scene of a game or after a videosequence.

The Maximum Clock seems stable, but the Clock between 1126-1400 is unstable because, the Card only uses 1.000v


----------



## nemm

Just tested FSUltra which I had to clock down the core by 45mhz since the power limit is causing the test to bomb out or throttle down but still impressive score which bagged me #2 HoF for 2way for the time being.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4352650


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> boo to custom board (that don't seem to run any faster then stock...)
> 
> ghetto waterblock time! (well.. that guy that put it in the 980 stock wins the ghetto award)
> 
> 
> 
> hahah... i better screen shot this before the big boys jump in:


lol saw that, nice work. Lets see what I can do


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What the heck then ? My card idles at 49 celsius @ 144Hz, thus not downclocked completely.. and during load its hitting 79+ celsius easy.


My stock EVGA 980 clocked to 1452 mhzwith the stock cooler runs 5760X1080 never gets above 58C @ 100% load. Could be your room temps, air flow and Fan profile.



Fanprofile1.JPG 29k .JPG file


----------



## seithan

I found my G1 stable @ 1537 core/ 4015vram.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> My stock EVGA 980 clocked to 1452 mhzwith the stock cooler runs 5760X1080 never gets above 58C @ 100% load. Could be your room temps, air flow and Fan profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Fanprofile1.JPG 29k .JPG file


Man, that must be annoyingly loud. How would one ever game? Alien Isolation would have me hiding from my fan noise rather than the alien.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Man, that must be annoyingly loud. How would one ever game? Alien Isolation would have me hiding from my fan noise rather than the alien.


It's not that lould. My 3 1/2 old son and new born is much loulder than that.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Man, that must be annoyingly loud. How would one ever game? Alien Isolation would have me hiding from my fan noise rather than the alien.


Headphones.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> boo to custom board (that don't seem to run any faster then stock...)


We need a custom bios for the custom boards.


----------



## Little Big Alex

How do I get the voltage to show on the OSD using MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is still plenty of stock in the channel!


I hadn't planned to get the second one for 6 months or so.


----------



## Zepharus

Man this would be good for #3 on the Hall of Fame if i werent using the 344.24 drivers BAH

https://imageshack.com/i/pacQP2Pgj


----------



## Silent Scone

Submitted my entries for 1x and 3x

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

With some wiggle room


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Submitted my entries for 1x and 3x
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> With some wiggle room


nice.


----------



## dari017

Great ! I will order one right away. Thanks a lot for the help !


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Is there a list of ASIC quality averages as of yet? I looked on the OP but saw nothing listing the better ASIC brands.

ASIC Averages?
Asus ?
Gigabyte ?
EVGA ?
MSI ?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Is there a list of ASIC quality averages as of yet? I looked on the OP but saw nothing listing the better ASIC brands.
> 
> ASIC Averages?
> Asus ?
> Gigabyte ?
> EVGA ?
> MSI ?


All is just randomness









I got one Evga 980 SC 82% and one Evga 980 SC 67%. Yeah it sux. 1600mhz vs 1510mhz


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> All is just randomness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one Evga 980 SC 82% and one Evga 980 SC 67%. Yeah it sux. 1600mhz vs 1510mhz


OK, well if you put both of them on 1500 mhz and exact vram speeds. Are the bench scores any different?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, well if you put both of them on 1500 mhz and exact vram speeds. Are the bench scores any different?


I only sync in sli. So it is 1510mhz for me.


----------



## DStealth

Here's one FS Ultra
[email protected]/8450 1.243V Stock cooling


----------



## Spud387

Whats the drawbacks to a poor ASIC rating? Does it simply mean you are likely going to get a lower OC than compared to a card with a higher ASIC?

To someone that is not concerned with a high overclock will it mean little to them?

I am just trying to clarify before my 980 arrives as i will have to check its ASIC rating & coil whine. Personally having little to no coil whine is more important that a high overclock so that's why I'm asking if there are any other major drawbacks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Whats the drawbacks to a poor ASIC rating? Does it simply mean you are likely going to get a lower OC than compared to a card with a higher ASIC?
> 
> To someone that is not concerned with a high overclock will it mean little to them?
> 
> I am just trying to clarify before my 980 arrives as i will have to check its ASIC rating & coil whine. Personally having little to no coil whine is more important that a high overclock so that's why I'm asking if there are any other major drawbacks.


I honestly don't think there is a direct connection to ASIC quality and quality of silicon, but generally speaking lower ASIC tend to respond better on water where as higher ASIC are better for air temps


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I honestly don't think there is a direct connection to ASIC quality and quality of silicon, but generally speaking lower ASIC tend to respond better on water where as higher ASIC are better for air temps


With lower ASIC, you need more "juice" to get the same clock as higher ASIC on water/air.

We all need more juice on the gtx 980 cards! 1.4v+









Stock volt is so f... boring


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> With lower ASIC, you need more "juice" to get the same clock as higher ASIC on water/air.
> 
> We all need more juice on the gtx 980 cards! 1.4v+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock volt is so f... boring


The voltage reg on the Flextronics boards are naff. You get people claiming the older ones do 1.4v 24/7 but I tend not to listen to some people lol.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I honestly don't think there is a direct connection to ASIC quality and quality of silicon, but generally speaking lower ASIC tend to respond better on water where as higher ASIC are better for air temps


What's the status on custom vbios these days?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I never thought I would see video cards in the realm of 1500mhz let alone 1600 or higher. I guess mhz will continue to rise.

Nizzen, you said your on water or not? If so, whats your temps full load on water? Or to anyone else what are your 980 temps on water?


----------



## sblantipodi

here the new 3dMark fire strike 4K


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The voltage reg on the Flextronics boards are naff. You get people claiming the older ones do 1.4v 24/7 but I tend not to listen to some people lol.


Did not know that the ref boards are made by Flextronics .. The custom boards are made by the partners , then ? And what about EVGA ACX 2.0 ?


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quite impressed with mine:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967252


----------



## Rcmorr09

Lots of benchmarks being posted but has anyone noticed low GPU usage in some games? I've noticed 50% or less usage in World of Tanks and Archeage, any suggestions? Benchmarks run fine for me too.


----------



## StephenP85

I've noticed playing Arkham Origins yesterday, and Shadow of Mordor with AFR SLI profile today, that the top card is not boosting at all, and of course remaining at a low voltage, while the bottom card ramps up completely. This causes GPU usage to be a bit higher on the top card when vsync is enabled, and causes stuttering without vsync because the cards aren't working in sync with each other due to the varying clocks.

If this is another feature of SLI, it's not a good one. Really can't wait for a custom vbios.


----------



## Rcmorr09

I don't have SLI but I'd like to have my one card use more than 40-50% usage in some games. Benchmarks and Bf4 run perfectly.


----------



## Difunto

trying out my gigabyte g1 and its doing better than my msi gaming which has more asic%


----------



## zoson

Can we please get people uploading their bios's to techpowerup via the test build of GPUz? We need a repository of bios's since we can only flash signed bioses now. The higher TDP bioses/higher voltage limit bioses are kind of important now...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## thuNXa

did some more testing, still at air tough








now also at windows 8.1, at windows 7 i still got bad scores, but they are higher now with the new 3d mark version (see last link, still much less)
single tests are with my 81,6% asic.
i found that the memory got some monster oc @ 4300








4k single got me a black flicker, so turned it down to 4250.

4k single:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2970153

extreme single:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2970078

4k SLI:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969559

4k SLI @ windows 7 (yes a BIT - less OC, but 800 points missing):
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967903

got to mention i run all benches with 60% fan, highest thermal was 78°C
so got to except some of my water blocks :S


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Headphones.



WHAT NOISE!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Can we please get people uploading their bios's to techpowerup via the test build of GPUz? We need a repository of bios's since we can only flash signed bioses now. The higher TDP bioses/higher voltage limit bioses are kind of important now...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


What's the highest power target available? Mine goes up to 125%, and voltage up to +87mv.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*


What's the highest power target available? Mine goes up to 125%, and voltage up to +87mv.[/quote]

Hello McFly. This is the standard on all available BIOS at the moment.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Hello McFly. This is the standard on all available BIOS at the moment.


That's what I thought, and why I was responding to the person suggesting we upload bioses with higher TDP and voltage limits. But thanks for being a dick.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> What's the highest power target available? Mine goes up to 125%, and voltage up to +87mv.


Hello McFly. This is the standard on all available BIOS at the moment.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> That's what I thought, and why I was responding to the person suggesting we upload bioses with higher TDP and voltage limits. But thanks for being a dick.


Sorry.. didn't mean to be a dick. But the time it took to post that original question would have gotten you an answer with a quick search.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I assume you have to buy the full version to actually get listed.


I have the demo version, and made it to #91 of normal FS! Core speed bounces all over 1493 to 1531 in practice, memory is at 8512.
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

Something interesting- increasing my 4770k from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz got me a higher graphics subscore. I for some reason assumed that the graphics test would be unaffected after a certain amount of CPU power.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> I have the demo version, and made it to #91 of normal FS! Core speed bounces all over 1493 to 1531 in practice, memory is at 8512.
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> Something interesting- increasing my 4770k from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz got me a higher graphics subscore. I for some reason assumed that the graphics test would be unaffected after a certain amount of CPU power.


If your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU(s) it can. Also depending what processes are going on in the background you can rob some CPU clocks and thus add to the bottleneck, if you do have one.


----------



## shaneduce

Two 980's or three 980's? Not sure if geting a third will be worth it. How is scaling diference between 2 vs 3 in 5760X1080.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Sorry.. didn't mean to be a dick. But the time it took to post that original question would have gotten you an answer with a quick search.


It was more rhetorical than inquisitive. And perhaps a little desperate for a better bios, and hoping there was information I was unable to find in my usual searches.


----------



## Marin007

Tried the new Firestrike Ultra with my 2 stock EVGA 980s. For anyone who wants stock SLI benchmarks. I realize, being a noob here, that this is OVERCLOCK . net, but does anyone here keep their card(s) stock? Maybe I'm the only one. Is it ridiculous of me to be doing so? Are modern GPUs built for this extra pushing of numbers (without watercooling)?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2971780

PS I've kept up with this thread since page 1 and want to thank the genius who found the Amazon link to these cards. I've never been happier maxing out all my games. Thank you.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Tried the new Firestrike Ultra with my 2 stock EVGA 980s. For anyone who wants stock SLI benchmarks. I realize, being a noob here, that this is OVERCLOCK . net, but does anyone here keep their card(s) stock? Maybe I'm the only one. Is it ridiculous of me to be doing so? Are modern GPUs built for this extra pushing of numbers (without watercooling)?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2971780
> 
> PS I've kept up with this thread since page 1 and want to thank the genius who found the Amazon link to these cards. I've never been happier maxing out all my games. Thank you.


I have water blocks on the way and arriving this week, but honestly, I've reached the limits of my cards (without a custom vbios) using stock cooling already, and temps are not a problem after adjusting the fan curve to be a little more aggressive. You don't _need_to overclock. It's just really, really easy on these cards. Like getting an FX-8320 and bumping the core to 4.0GHz for quick free performance, that kind of easy.


----------



## DStealth

My new GB G1 980 higher ASIC, lower voltage







) Anyway higher result at the end...1595/[email protected] :****er:








16871 GPU score...beast.

Edit: Some light benches can be run up to 1605 on the GPU considering the voltage it seem crazy to me


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys.. any of you have EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 ?
I cant find ANY review on the Internet.. seriously, none, at least using google..

Is that for real ? EVGA didnt send out any cards for reviewers ? That makes me a bit nervous.

Considering now EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 or MSI GeForce GTX980 GAMING 4G.. I've seen MSI reviews and that card is a beast.. low temps in load, very quiet.. but didnt see reviews of EVGA so not sure.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Just got 6269 Graphics score on Fire Strike Ultra, quite impressed.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2972958
1950/1350 perfectly stable.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> My new GB G1 980 higher ASIC, lower voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyway higher result at the end...1595/[email protected] :****er:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16871 GPU score...beast.
> 
> Edit: Some light benches can be run up to 1605 on the GPU considering the voltage it seem crazy to me


What is the ASIC on u 980 G1?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> What is the ASIC on u 980 G1?


On this one 71% compared to 69.5% on the previous one








But enough to keep the Vcore lower 1.243 vs 1.262v when the maximum offset set on both of them.


----------



## flexus

Anyone got the reference card from ASUS?
I returned my EVGA GTX 980 SC because of a bad fan, but it would take weeks before it is back in stock.
So I got an offer that I could get a new card today if I want the ASUS reference card. I can see it is more expensive that the EVGA card, dunno why hehe.
But I guess it is the same lottery with every brand right?


----------



## class101

Depends too if you like backplates flexus, on my last Asus 780 ref there was no backplate so I assume you won't find one too on the 980 ref. But can confirm that the MSI 980 ref has backplates


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> On this one 71% compared to 69.5% on the previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But enough to keep the Vcore lower 1.243 vs 1.262v when the maximum offset set on both of them.


That doesn't make sense to me, the bios should allow 1.26 and your way above that setting with 87+mv .

What does card voltage do at 0mv ?


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,

Im having a problem with my 980 g1 gigabytes. So its already overclock when you buy it and its stable no worries.

But when i add 150 mhz to the cored to take it to 1490 and take the memory to 1900 after a few minutes in games it freezes. I read plenty of reviews that say you dont have to do anything to the voltage.
So added 30mv to it and still freezes and I have to restart pc. I noticed that it uses 1.200 volts when gaming. Not 1.25 ( assuming its ment to).Also sometiems it only uses 1.080v

When I first got the card I miss read the reviews and overclock guides and overclocked it not reading the reference cards. So I oced it by 250 mhz taking the core boost to 1580. In crysis 3 when i tried it, it artifact ed bad then froze. So I set it to 60mv + and 250mhz (1580) and the artifacts dissipated but still froze. I only did this test for a total of probably 3-5 mins.

Is it possible ive damage the gpu and made it less stable. Now i cant even oc another 150mhz (1490).
Am I to understand that not all gtx 980s will oce to around the 1500mhz properly. I know alot about ocing cpus and have always done it. But this gpu is freezing and annoying me.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Im having a problem with my 980 g1 gigabytes. So its already overclock when you buy it and its stable no worries.
> 
> But when i add 150 mhz to the cored to take it to 1490 and take the memory to 1900 after a few minutes in games it freezes. I read plenty of reviews that say you dont have to do anything to the voltage.
> So added 30mv to it and still freezes and I have to restart pc. I noticed that it uses 1.200 volts when gaming. Not 1.25 ( assuming its ment to).Also sometiems it only uses 1.080v
> 
> When I first got the card I miss read the reviews and overclock guides and overclocked it not reading the reference cards. So I oced it by 250 mhz taking the core boost to 1580. In crysis 3 when i tried it, it artifact ed bad then froze. So I set it to 60mv + and 250mhz (1580) and the artifacts dissipated but still froze. I only did this test for a total of probably 3-5 mins.
> 
> Is it possible ive damage the gpu and made it less stable. Now i cant even oc another 150mhz (1490).
> Am I to understand that not all gtx 980s will oce to around the 1500mhz properly. I know alot about ocing cpus and have always done it. But this gpu is freezing and annoying me.


You're pushing it too far.

Back it off to +50Hz and retry. Once you have proven stability, increase it slowly until it becomes unstable again. Then back it down to gain stability.

Also - overclock only the core, then only the ram to find the capabilities of your card. After you know them, combine them.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Depends too if you like backplates flexus, on my last Asus 780 ref there was no backplate so I assume you won't find one too on the 980 ref. But can confirm that the MSI 980 ref has backplates


From the product picture it shows that it has a backplate. So I hope so


----------



## chuckbear

Got my G1 last night! Having something weird going on though. Only had about an hour to play with it and was able to get +190 core and +500 memory with some artifacts. Extra voltage seemed to reduce/remove artifacts but did not affect stability.

The thing is, I'm seeing something weird with the power target. I can never seem to get it to run any higher than 75% of TDP running Firestrike, Heaven, Valley... it's closer to 65% at stock clocks. Voltage, installing/using precision X or Afterburner, setting different power targets from 100% to 122%, setting different temp targets from 65 to 91C, performing a clean 344.16 driver install, reading from GPU-Z... nothing seemed to make a difference and they all agreed on % of TDP. My card's ASIC is 73%.

Anyone experiencing something like this or have any thoughts?

My next step is a full driver removal/install with DDU when I have time to play with it again tonight, but I'm kind of at a loss otherwise.

edit: this is windows 8.1, FWIW.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> Got my G1 last night! Having something weird going on though. Only had about an hour to play with it and was able to get +190 core and +500 memory with some artifacts. Extra voltage seemed to reduce/remove artifacts but did not affect stability.
> 
> The thing is, I'm seeing something weird with the power target. I can never seem to get it to run any higher than 75% of TDP running Firestrike, Heaven, Valley... it's closer to 65% at stock clocks. Voltage, installing/using precision X or Afterburner, setting different power targets from 100% to 122%, setting different temp targets from 65 to 91C, performing a clean 344.16 driver install, reading from GPU-Z... nothing seemed to make a difference and they all agreed on % of TDP. My card's ASIC is 73%.
> 
> Anyone experiencing something like this or have any thoughts?
> 
> My next step is a full driver removal/install with DDU when I have time to play with it again tonight, but I'm kind of at a loss otherwise.
> 
> edit: this is windows 8.1, FWIW.


Back down 25mhz or so on gpu clocks and put memory back to stock for now . Don't keep running it if it is artifacting , back it down .
Also check when you raise that you actually get a performance increase, if not back down to highest point . then move to memory and do the same .
I would start at like 75-100+ on gpu offset and work your way up .

Don't worry about TDP the G1 has very high limit so even at 100% you probably not going to hit it , you don't want to go high on TDP .


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Back down 25mhz or so on gpu clocks and put memory back to stock for now . Don't keep running it if it is artifacting , back it down .
> Also check when you raise that you actually get a performance increase, if not back down to highest point . then move to memory and do the same .
> I would start at like 75-100+ on gpu offset and work your way up .
> 
> Don't worry about TDP the G1 has very high limit so even at 100% you probably not going to hit it , you don't want to go high on TDP .


Right, I know how to find a stable overclock, I was just trying to find a max overclock to see some pretty benches. It's a new card, I wanted to see what it could do.









Regardless, it doesn't seem to matter with the Power Target, and maxing at 75% of TDP doesn't seem to line up with other experiences on here. I haven't kept up with every post, but I've been following this thread for a couple weeks and don't seem to recall anyone mentioning not even hitting 100% of TDP on this card.


----------



## pbvider

Same here,the power target doesn`t go beyond 75 % ,dunno why,also the ASIC is 77.4%...I dunno why I can`t hit 100% of the TDP.
I can OC the card on a stable 1550/8000 but the TDP is still not 100%..why is that?Also the temp is just 60 Celsius.


----------



## chuckbear

Well, I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing it.

Is this typical? It's completely possible I missed this somewhere in this thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone mentioning it. Quite the opposite, I've seen a lot of talk about people bumping up against the power target and throttling. I know these cards have a higher TDP, but I didn't think that would account for them only ramping up to 75% of TDP.

Edit: My temps also weren't going past 60C with a custom fan curve.


----------



## pbvider

On 1550/8000 I was on auto fan and the temp where 64-66C but the TDP was max 75% and didn`t wanted to go higher so I can`t push the card on higher clocks.If someone knows a solution to this problem fell free so share with us.
Also every time when I was trying to push the clocks higher,the TDP was also on 75% max, I was getting the msg on the new GPU-Z:

VRel :limited by reliability voltage
Vop : limited by operating voltage


----------



## rasa92re

I got my Asus reference edition last week. It has a backplate and does not seem weak by any standard.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> Well, I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing it.
> 
> Is this typical? It's completely possible I missed this somewhere in this thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone mentioning it. Quite the opposite, I've seen a lot of talk about people bumping up against the power target and throttling. I know these cards have a higher TDP, but I didn't think that would account for them only ramping up to 75% of TDP.
> 
> Edit: My temps also weren't going past 60C with a custom fan curve.


The reason your TDP is low is because each card model has a different default (100%) wattage rating . For example maximum TDP (slider maxed), EVGA 970 has lowest of something like 187w , MSI 970 gaming has 220w , and G1 has 280 max so thats why you see some hitting right away TDP limit .
980 models
MSI 980 gaming 241w
Asus 980 strix 244w
EVGA 980 225w
couldn't find a Gigabyte 980 bios but it probably as high as 970 one from your comments .


----------



## Matthias87

Forgot to validate

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4sdwy


----------



## Weber

Here is a quad core overclock getting beat by a eight core. Not quite apples though, I could not get the boost and memory the same on the 980's. But still that's a big difference. The mobo were Z97-Deluxe and Z99-Deluxe, single x16 - gtx980.

8 core (4.50Ghz), Graphics 15587
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812757

4 core (4.85Ghz), Graphics 14731
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4330904

I have seen lower boost clocks score much higher. Maxing power and voltage do not max score. One of my higher clock cards is hotter and scores lower. Single card is a bit easier to work with but SLI is harder to get consistent bench marks.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Hello McFly. This is the standard on all available BIOS at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> That's what I thought, and why I was responding to the person suggesting we upload bioses with higher TDP and voltage limits. But thanks for being a dick.


The jerk doesn't know what he's talking about.








There are cards out there with a raised power limit, but the slider still only goes to 125%. 125% of WHAT is the question? 125% of 165W spec? 125% of 220W? Exactly.
I bought plain reference EVGA 980's, they came with a power limit of 165W + 25% for 206W TDP absolute max.
I flashed EVGA SC which is 176W + 25% for 220W TDP absolute max.

I was hoping to get my hands on an evga acx 2.0 bios.

You can flash bios from other cards with the same board using the -6 override on the new nvflash.

Regardless, we can't flash a custom bios until we have a way to sign a custom bios, which isn't going to happen.

Which, again, makes having all the stock vbios in a database very important. There could be one card out there on reference PCB with a higher power target and voltage limits. But we won't know until we get all the vbios!!


----------



## pbvider

Yeah,also forgot to validate:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b77ea


----------



## chuckbear

Meant to mention, I was being limited by VRel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The reason your TDP is low is because each card model has a different default (100%) wattage rating . For example maximum TDP (slider maxed), EVGA 970 has lowest of something like 187w , MSI 970 gaming has 220w , and G1 has 280 max so thats why you see some hitting right away TDP limit .


I knew that the cards had different TDP's but I didn't think they were THAT different. Thanks for the info, I haven't been able to find a definitive TDP anywhere on the G1.

Still, 114% (I don't know if people are hitting 122% TDP on the MSI Gaming cards) of 220 for the MSI card is 250 watts, and 75% of 280 for the Gigabyte card is 210. Seems like there's still something going on there.

Edit: Those are TDP's for the 970's? Not sure if that provides a good point of reference with the Gigabyte 980.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> Meant to mention, I was being limited by VRel
> I knew that the cards had different TDP's but I didn't think they were THAT different. Thanks for the info, I haven't been able to find a definitive TDP anywhere on the G1.
> 
> Still, 114% (I don't know if people are hitting 122% TDP on the MSI Gaming cards) of 220 for the MSI card is 250 watts, and 75% of 280 for the Gigabyte card is 210. Seems like there's still something going on there.
> 
> Edit: Those are TDP's for the 970's? Not sure if that provides a good point of reference with the Gigabyte 980.


Forget about TDP% , unless your comparing two of the same card models, otherwise you can not compare . the default 100% value is not same on the cards so even if 110 (or whatever you want) its not going to be same comparison.
G1 has highest and it not going to hit TDP for any normal user (air/water) .

I posted both after I realized I posted in 980 forum .

I couldn't find Gigabyte 980 bios but as i said but the rest is correct .


----------



## sofakng

I received my Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 and when running FurMark I'm hitting 80 C and then the GPU throttles. Is this normal? (I've heard that FurMark is a bad test...)

GPU-Z said the throttle was because of Thrm or something so I'm assuming it throttled because of temperature. However, the fan speed was only 60%.

My ASIC quality is 69.5%.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. any of you have EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 ?
> I cant find ANY review on the Internet.. seriously, none, at least using google..
> 
> Is that for real ? EVGA didnt send out any cards for reviewers ? That makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> Considering now EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 or MSI GeForce GTX980 GAMING 4G.. I've seen MSI reviews and that card is a beast.. low temps in load, very quiet.. but didnt see reviews of EVGA so not sure.


Ok screw it, just ordered MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G after reading reviews.. it seems to be really decent card and MSI gave it deserved attention.. also EVGA seem to not give a damn about reviews so I am not buying Cat In The Bag + I read responses to their ACX2.0 on GTX970.. they screwed up in my eyes..


----------



## makn

A look at the ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP! EXTREME:

http://www.chiploco.com/zotac-gtx-980-amp-extreme-voltage-36587/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> A look at the ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP! EXTREME:
> 
> http://www.chiploco.com/zotac-gtx-980-amp-extreme-voltage-36587/


I wonder if anybody is going to make a water block for that PCB.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> It was more rhetorical than inquisitive. And perhaps a little desperate for a better bios, and hoping there was information I was unable to find in my usual searches.


He just has regrets/misguided anger after poking holes in his reference cooler so don't mind him. Just looking for a dog to kick...


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> The jerk doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cards out there with a raised power limit, but the slider still only goes to 125%. 125% of WHAT is the question? 125% of 165W spec? 125% of 220W? Exactly.
> I bought plain reference EVGA 980's, they came with a power limit of 165W + 25% for 206W TDP absolute max.
> I flashed EVGA SC which is 176W + 25% for 220W TDP absolute max.
> 
> I was hoping to get my hands on an evga acx 2.0 bios.
> 
> You can flash bios from other cards with the same board using the -6 override on the new nvflash.
> 
> Regardless, we can't flash a custom bios until we have a way to sign a custom bios, which isn't going to happen.
> 
> Which, again, makes having all the stock vbios in a database very important. There could be one card out there on reference PCB with a higher power target and voltage limits. But we won't know until we get all the vbios!!


Interesting... How does one find out the TDP of their card? I just have Zotac references.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Interesting... How does one find out the TDP of their card? I just have Zotac references.


Kepler bios editor?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Kepler bios editor?


Will take a look at that, thanks. Forgive me for any questions that sound dumb. This is my first venture with NVIDIA cards in close to a decade.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Will take a look at that, thanks. Forgive me for any questions that sound dumb. This is my first venture with NVIDIA cards in close to a decade.


I know how you feel. My last one was the 8800 GTX and it was amazing. Still running fully water cooled in my brothers computer to this day. Although it hasn't played a game in several years. lol


----------



## zoson

Worth noting that 6 pin gives 75W, pci slot gives 75W, so cards with 2x 6pin are limited to 75x3=225W to be within 'spec' and not risk melting connectors due to overcurrent.

Also, it's "Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27"
You can find links to the downloads in the thread I posted regarding extracting and flashing maxwell bios on this forum.


----------



## StephenP85

Lots of values here. I saw where they were labeled on a 780 Ti bios, but there are 3 more sets of 3 numbers here.


----------



## Edkiefer

^^ TDP is first table , max 250w
Power target limit = 225w max

Seeing the 125% max slider limit, this is a 980 ?
They sometimes move the power limit table around , so you need to know slider limit and model .


----------



## wanako

It appears that production has ended on reference 980s.

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2234371

this makes me sad. I really liked that cooler and it would work better in my little SG-10 than a dual-fan cooler.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> ^^ TDP is first table , max 250w
> Power target limit = 225w max
> 
> Seeing the 125% max slider limit, this is a 980 ?
> They sometimes move the power limit table around , so you need to know slider limit and model .


Zotac reference 980 and slider limit is 125%, so I guess it's the third table in my second pic? 180W at 100%


----------



## Wihglah

Are any of the aftermarket coolers on reference boards?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> It appears that production has ended on reference 980s.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2234371
> 
> this makes me sad. I really liked that cooler and it would work better in my little SG-10 than a dual-fan cooler.


No worries mate. Here soon the Ti and Titan 2 will release, not to mention maybe a 390X. So, we should start seeing a lot of perfectly good 980 references on ebay, and still many new ones in the channel not sold as of yet.


----------



## thuNXa

***

my TDP is locked at 47% Oo

I did nothing, just benching..
Full MHz now, no more throttling on 3DMark

Guess if im going to restart, its gone


----------



## thuNXa




----------



## maka12

Hi
Can someone tell me what 2 gtx 980's are like running the latest games in sli. do they run well, our is there not much support.?
the reason i ask i bought another 980, its sitting in the box on my desk, but after reading some of the posts on the nvidia forum i am not sure if
i should send it back..alot of people on there are complaining of lack of support with sli on the latest games. any advice please?


----------



## Womper

I raged my mem speed up to 8600 (+797) and 8660 (+829), jumped a few spots up on the hall of fame. +797 happened to give a better run, but there could still be more left in the tank on this memory. Core speed isn't budging past 1531 peak. 70.2% ASIC.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4361814

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Here is a quad core overclock getting beat by a eight core. Not quite apples though, I could not get the boost and memory the same on the 980's. But still that's a big difference. The mobo were Z97-Deluxe and Z99-Deluxe, single x16 - gtx980.
> 
> 8 core (4.50Ghz), Graphics 15587
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812757
> 
> 4 core (4.85Ghz), Graphics 14731
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4330904
> 
> I have seen lower boost clocks score much higher. Maxing power and voltage do not max score. One of my higher clock cards is hotter and scores lower. Single card is a bit easier to work with but SLI is harder to get consistent bench marks.


The max clock bin I can push a run through (1544MHz) is actually a lot slower than the second to max bin. But maxing power and voltage always max my clks and my scores. Could be an eVGA SC thing. I did a sweep of core clock offsets and overvoltage, and monitored the actual core clock speed during Heaven.

+0MHz/+0Mhz @ 100% target - spikes to 1379Mhz, average around 1366 - Stock evga SC clocks
+0MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target - more time spent at 1379Mhz
+0MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +87mV - almost all time spent at 1392Mhz
+101MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +0mV - 1480Mhz
+101MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +87mV - 1493Mhz
+114MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +0mV - 1493Mhz
+114MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +87mV - 1506Mhz
+127MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +0mV - 1493Mhz
+127MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +87mV - 1518Mhz
+139MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +0mV - 1505Mhz
+139MHz/+0Mhz @ 125% target +87mV - 1531Mhz

Also, I observed that overclocking the memory past +300 will begin reducing the average observed boost clock, probably due to the power limit. In my case, the trade-off is in favor of memory, since I can crank it up so high.


----------



## LexDiamonds

The only reason I could see NVidia discontinuing the reference cards would be because there is a cheaper cooler that does an adequate enough job on the 980s. The Titan cooler probably costs NVidia $25 per...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Zotac reference 980 and slider limit is 125%, so I guess it's the third table in my second pic? 180W at 100%


yes, it would be then .


----------



## seithan

Is it theoretically possible to SLI a 980 along with a 970, since they are the same model over modded drivers?


----------



## pbvider

^They are not the same model...u can`t sli them.


----------



## seithan

I know its the 980 thread but please post the dev numbers from the System Manager.


----------



## snoball

I wonder why they are pulling the plug on the reference design...

Makes me wish I kept mine, I kind of dig the exclusiveness.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I wonder why they are pulling the plug on the reference design...
> 
> Makes me wish I kept mine, I kind of dig the exclusiveness.


Makes me wish you had sold yours to me...









I sure hope I can find one in a few weeks...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> The only reason I could see NVidia discontinuing the reference cards would be because there is a cheaper cooler that does an adequate enough job on the 980s. The Titan cooler probably costs NVidia $25 per...


Not to "poke" fun, but someone getting nervous about the availability of that cooler in the future? That's good news for me, my reference cooler (that I don't have any need for) will be going up in value...

I was planning on getting an EVGA ACX 980 for my second card and watercooling it anyways, they have great resale value/appeal down the road. Well my 770s did anyways, they both sold within 24 hours.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Not to "poke" fun, but someone getting nervous about the availability of that cooler in the future? That's good news for me, my reference cooler (that I don't have any need for) will be going up in value...
> 
> I was planning on getting an EVGA ACX 980 for my second card and watercooling it anyways, they have great resale value/appeal down the road. Well my 770s did anyways, they both sold within 24 hours.


Not so sure why you are so hung up on my cooler..







Its %100 completely functional if I chose to put it back together. In 18mo or so when I sell the card, no one will give two hoots that there is a 1/2" oval hole in part of the shroud.









I've used my GPU block on my last 4 GPUs, so I figure the $400 or so I've saved on one-off waterblocks more than makes up for any resale I lose on a slightly doctored oem blower.

But anyhow, that's just me.. I've been watercooling for over 10 years.. Back then it was about making it work, not about how pretty it turned out.


----------



## madwolfa

From the OC UK staff member:
Quote:


> We are pushing EVGA, but it is looking grim right now.
> We've spoke with every board partner, they have all now EOL'd reference cooler.
> Only one board partner was willing to continue them if we ordered 3000 units, which is something we cannot do.
> So unless I can sort something the reference card is now EOL and will probably be no longer available anywhere come November.


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27053109&postcount=66

Guess I snagged my ref 980 just in time... I'm not going back to open air with my mATX setup.
I hope they don't give up on blowers in general.


----------



## $ilent

Do we have any ETA on the skynet bios or nvidia flash tool update?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'm not too concerned about the reference cooler myself, although I love its looks. It will be sitting in a plastic bag in the closet for the next 5 years or so. Just like my 5870's ref cooler and my 8800 GTX's cooler. The only time I will keep them on is when waterblock manufacturers stop making blocks for them, lol...


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> But anyhow, that's just me.. I've been watercooling for over 10 years.. Back then it was about making it work, not about how pretty it turned out.


Oh yeah, back in the days of the chevelle heater cores and your only block choices were basically dangerden and swiftech. This was my first custom loop, about 11 years ago:



I think that was a P4 3.2 and a Radeon 9800 Pro flashed to XT.

I, and water cooling parts, have come a long way since then. Nowadays I'm all about "beauty queen" rigs.


----------



## madwolfa

Well, isn't it beautiful?


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Worth noting that 6 pin gives 75W, pci slot gives 75W, so cards with 2x 6pin are limited to 75x3=225W to be within 'spec' and not _*risk melting connectors due to overcurrent.*_


6-pin PEG connectors can easily provide 150w each, as the 2 additional pins on an 8-pin are simply ground wires and provide no additional 12v source. Specification limits and actual usage limits are entirely different.

There is not and should never be a risk of melting connectors pulling 150w through a 6-pin PEG connector.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I wish they would make the logo removable so ones with inverted systems could set it to right side up. I hate upside down words, especially when they were meant to be seen such as the name GeForce GTX.

It should look like this, lol.


----------



## DamnedLife

I pre ordered Zotac's gtx 980 amp! Extreme edition today bc it seems like a good OCer on air what do you guys think?
Also got a question currently I have a 1080p monitor and like playing borderlands 2 and with bl pre sequel having advanced physX stuff do you think a gtx 750 ti as dedicated physX card would help me get the max out of my gtx 980? If it does I will also buy a gtx 750ti if not then I will buy a 1440p monitor later on.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wish they would make the logo removable so ones with inverted systems could set it to right side up. I hate upside down words, especially when they were meant to be seen such as the name GeForce GTX.
> 
> It should look like this, lol.


I agree. But I think the real problem is the motherboard orientation. I have a case where the motherboard is upside down so you look at the pretty side of the GPU and it looks much better. Wish more companies would do it this way. Not sure why they don't.


----------



## RKDxpress

Can I join the club? Got my Gigabyte gtx 980 with reference cooler about two weeks ago. Asic is 86.2. Had a question on over clocking. When I set things up in Afterburner for example +272 on core clock this gives me 1399 MHz with boost of 1488 so when running a bench mark AfterBurner
reads a max core clock of 1614. Which number is what every one else referring to as there overclock? Firestrike score 13569, firestrike extreme 6842, firestrike ultra 3609. Heaven score 4075. temps maxed at 67* on gpu and 77* on cpu. Does all this seem good any suggestions? Thanks RKD.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Can I join the club? Got my Gigabyte gtx 980 with reference cooler about two weeks ago. Asic is 86.2.


Hey, partner!

I got the reference Gigabyte too, but just 72.3% ASIC. You've got yourself a winner there with 86.2%, I'm a bit jealous! Mine wouldn't get past 1500 without issues on stock voltage. Maximum stable OC is +210 GPU and +300 Memory (1475/7604 1.212V).

Your card boosting past 1600 with such low temps is amazing. Is it stable in a long run?


----------



## Edkiefer

your in game is the important one as offsets are meaningless unless we check model , just note boost clocks in 3d .

Your ASIC of 86 is very high , most are around 70 and 1612 is very good to if its game stable for more than few mins


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Not so sure why you are so hung up on my cooler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its %100 completely functional if I chose to put it back together. In 18mo or so when I sell the card, no one will give two hoots that there is a 1/2" oval hole in part of the shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used my GPU block on my last 4 GPUs, so I figure the $400 or so I've saved on one-off waterblocks more than makes up for any resale I lose on a slightly doctored oem blower.
> 
> But anyhow, that's just me.. I've been watercooling for over 10 years.. Back then it was about making it work, not about how pretty it turned out.


I am just bustin balls, universal coolers have their pros and cons. It's not a bad mod in reality, I just personally would have went with a full block instead, especially given the low price of the 980. Before going custom I considered trying to do an AIO cooler on my two 770s. I have seen people modify the reference shrouds to get AIOs to fit beneath it and only dremel out the side. I couldn't go that route because I had ACX cooling.

I don't have a beauty pageant rig, but I am conscientious of little details like that. I'll admit that your cooling solution was much more difficult/involved than mine. To each his own bud, I wasn't trying to be condescending..


----------



## RKDxpress

I only ran it at those settings for just under an hour as I,m not sure I have it oc correct. As long as I keep it under +275 I don't get any crashes. Have a good check for stability I should try? RKD.


----------



## MattBee

what is this ASIC you all talk about and how do i check it


----------



## MattBee

So I read my ASIC on my 980 g1 and it is 66.1%.

Im not convinced it means anything as I can run 1500/8ghz without changing any voltage or power limit.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> I only ran it at those settings for just under an hour as I,m not sure I have it oc correct. As long as I keep it under +275 I don't get any crashes. Have a good check for stability I should try? RKD.


Try playing Crysis 3 or something. If it doesn't crash in one hour - you are golden.


----------



## COMBO2

Does anyone here have a noticeable coil whine on their GTX 980s?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> what is this ASIC you all talk about and how do i check it


If you open up GPU-Z and click the little icon in the top left corner of the window, you can read ASIC quality based on which card you have selected (if you have multiple GPUs).


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> I only ran it at those settings for just under an hour as I,m not sure I have it oc correct. As long as I keep it under +275 I don't get any crashes. Have a good check for stability I should try? RKD.


+275 on a reference cards should be 1615mhz , just for the curiosity can you post some picture of those benches you were talking about. With such OC you should be in 17k FS ; 8k FSX ; 4k FSU GPU scores. Also what is your maximum Voltage with the max offset during load.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> I pre ordered Zotac's gtx 980 amp! Extreme edition today bc it seems like a good OCer on air what do you guys think?
> Also got a question currently I have a 1080p monitor and like playing borderlands 2 and with bl pre sequel having advanced physX stuff do you think a gtx 750 ti as dedicated physX card would help me get the max out of my gtx 980? If it does I will also buy a gtx 750ti if not then I will buy a 1440p monitor later on.


Of course a 750ti will make a diffrence.
I made a comparison over at 970 club, you might find it helpfull.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3310#post_22986575


----------



## KingCry

K|NGP|N going for Firestrike Ultra with the still unreleased GTX 980 Classified from EVGA.
So far this is the highest single card Firestrike Ultra score I have seen.


----------



## Georgey123

Im just hanging for a 980 Classy from EVGA, hopefully it should be in the next 15 days or so. Also, hopefully EK releases a Classy block not to distant after the Classy release.


----------



## MattBee

So i checked my asci and it was 66.1 on a gtx 980 g1. Apparently that is poor but oh well.

What id like to know is what type of voltage should i expect to see at 1500mhz. I had a look and at stock i am 1.080v at 1500. But I get freeze and have to restart pc.

I see people playing games with gpu info in urple in the top left cornor of the scree. What program is this. Id oike to use it to test settings. Ty


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> So i checked my asci and it was 66.1 on a gtx 980 g1. Apparently that is poor but oh well.
> 
> What id like to know is what type of voltage should i expect to see at 1500mhz. I had a look and at stock i am 1.080v at 1500. But I get freeze and have to restart pc.
> 
> I see people playing games with gpu info in urple in the top left cornor of the scree. What program is this. Id oike to use it to test settings. Ty


The purple info I'm pretty sure is MSI Afterburner and/or EVGA Precision.

ASIC quality is a tricky one. Most of the time I personally think it means nothing. ASIC actually stands for "Application Specific Integrated Circuit". ASIC quality essentially means a piece of machinery or hardware designed to perform a specific task. 100% would be ASIC quality = hardware performs perfectly for the specified or designed reason. Why we use it as a measure of GPU performance is a bit beyond me, as GPUs can do many many things indeed, but possibly it is in reference to the manufacturing process and how much within spec the GPU was built (how accurate the manufacturing process was compared to a GPU of 100% ASIC quality).

I'm not sure what kind of voltage you'll need for 1500MHz on your Gigabyte card, but my EVGA SC 980s in SLI together do 1510MHz comfortably @ 1256mV. The 980s are currently voltage/power limited so we're all sort of hoping on a custom BIOS sooner or later...

Just a little extra thing on ASIC quality, usually the lower the ASIC %, the more volts the card needs, the more heat it puts out and therefore the louder it runs on air cooling, but cards with lower ASIC % are actually able to clock higher if there is no shortage of voltage and you have good means to dissipate the heat. Generally, the lower the ASIC quality is, the higher the voltage leakage is, which results in better voltage response and therefore more overclocking potential.


----------



## MattBee

A most excellent response thank you.

its so weird. if i add 20mv the voltage jsut 1 step to 1.23v if i add 31 or over its 1.26volts. But never any voltage in between just those 2 steps. So i oced 1.26 volts as a test and played games for few hours at 1700 mhz and it 100 stable. Hovered around 70c (its hot in australia at min so sometimes 75 celcious). At 1700 got 13900 or so on firestrike but i cant quite remember.

But without touching anything 1500mhz freezes after few mins. So yea its weird


----------



## nandapanda

Holy cow, the asus strix has just arrived in NZ with a whopping $1149 NZD pricetag attached to it............


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> A most excellent response thank you.
> 
> its so weird. if i add 20mv the voltage jsut 1 step to 1.23v if i add 31 or over its 1.26volts. But never any voltage in between just those 2 steps. So i oced 1.26 volts as a test and played games for few hours at 1700 mhz and it 100 stable. Hovered around 70c (its hot in australia at min so sometimes 75 celcious). At 1700 got 13900 or so on firestrike but i cant quite remember.
> 
> But without touching anything 1500mhz freezes after few mins. So yea its weird


oh man, 1700 mhz! Really?


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> A most excellent response thank you.
> 
> its so weird. if i add 20mv the voltage jsut 1 step to 1.23v if i add 31 or over its 1.26volts. But never any voltage in between just those 2 steps. So i oced 1.26 volts as a test and played games for few hours at 1700 mhz and it 100 stable. Hovered around 70c (its hot in australia at min so sometimes 75 celcious). At 1700 got 13900 or so on firestrike but i cant quite remember.
> 
> But without touching anything 1500mhz freezes after few mins. So yea its weird


need to see some benchmarks and datalogs from GPU-Z on this. Not calling you a liar, but that's extremely hard to believe.


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> oh man, 1700 mhz! Really?


yea i can post a pic if like,


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> The purple info I'm pretty sure is MSI Afterburner and/or EVGA Precision.
> 
> ASIC quality is a tricky one. Most of the time I personally think it means nothing. ASIC actually stands for "Application Specific Integrated Circuit". ASIC quality essentially means a piece of machinery or hardware designed to perform a specific task. 100% would be ASIC quality = hardware performs perfectly for the specified or designed reason. Why we use it as a measure of GPU performance is a bit beyond me, as GPUs can do many many things indeed, but possibly it is in reference to the manufacturing process and how much within spec the GPU was built (how accurate the manufacturing process was compared to a GPU of 100% ASIC quality).


It has nothing to do with the definition of an ASIC. It MIGHT be a number fused into the GPU during binning to indicate average leakage on the chip, which would be very weakly correlated with overclocking headroom since a fast transistor is usually leakier. Yes, you want more leakage as an enthusiast. However there's no guarantee a high leakage chip will clock higher because manufacturing flaws such as poorly drawn gate channels and traces will also affect overclocking.

So,

What's "ASIC score" good for?
Confirming confirmation biases
Selling used GPUs

What it isn't good for:
Predicting overclockability

Edit:

This is a good read:
http://www.suvolta.com/files/8513/0740/5896/SuVolta_Vt_variation_etc_TechBrief_Final_6.6.2011.pdf


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> yea i can post a pic if like,


Do it


----------



## YellowBlackGod

The Reference Model is the most beautiful one.Especially now that it has a backplate. However....I wouldn't give the money for a discontinued product. That annoyed me very much. So I cancelled my ASUS GTX 980 order and I am waiting for Strix to arrive in my country so that I can buy this instead.


----------



## DamnedLife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Of course a 750ti will make a diffrence.
> I made a comparison over at 970 club, you might find it helpfull.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3310#post_22986575


Thing is my motherboard is Gigabyte 970A-UD3 and I am not sure if it supports Sli or primary gpu plus dedicated physx card it is already gen 2.0 and not 3.0 and has one x16 lane and one x4 lane can it be done like this, would it bottleneck?


----------



## soapbox187

Yesterday my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 arrived.



Hooked it up and overclocked a bit. (quick an dirty had no time to fiddle in detail)

Specs:

i7 2700k @ 4.6 GHZ
P67 Chipset
[email protected] 2.0
Windows 8.1 64 bit
Driver: 344.16 WHQL

EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
ASIC: 72.1%
Core: 1470 MHZ
Mem: 7800 MHZ

Overclock via MSI Afterburner 4.0
Raised power target -> 124%
Set clock speeds

Max temps seen while benching (MSI Afterburner Information) 75 C° with stock fan profile.

*Firestrike 1.1: 12823*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981050



*Firestrike Extreme 1.1: 6614*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981015



Im sure there is some tweaking potential as highest seen TDP usage in GPU-Z was 120.1%.
The i7 2700k surely is a limiting factor in those benches to score higher. But this chip served me so well since early 2012 I just refuse to swap it.

Do you guys think those are reasonable results? Or have I missed something critical here?

so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
Soapbox


----------



## brandon6199

Newegg unlisted both of EVGA's reference model GTX 980's on their site today. Not sure why. You can only get to it via a direct link now, and even then, it tells you the item is "unavailable". Strange. It seems increasingly difficult to find any vendor that's offering a reference model GTX 980 for sale. They are literally nowhere to be found. Local retailers, online retailers, almost impossible to find. What's with the shortage? It's been weeks now.

I'm starting to wonder if there is something that we don't know. Could it be that NVIDIA is unable to provide these cards to vendors for some reason? The extreme shortage seems quite strange. This wasn't an issue at all with the release of the GTX 780 Ti about a year ago.


----------



## MattBee

I have made a poor error. It was not set at 1700 at all. 1600 rather and for some reason it crashs every time after 1 or 2 mins in starcraft 2. but works fine on shadow of mordor


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have made a poor error. It was not set at 1700 at all. 1600 rather and for some reason it crashs every time after 1 or 2 mins in starcraft 2. but works fine on shadow of mordor


1600 is still awesome


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Does anyone here have a noticeable coil whine on their GTX 980s?


I don't know what you mean with "noticeable", but I can definitely hear some whine. Probably because the rest of my setup is completely silent.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I don't know what you mean with "noticeable", but I can definitely hear some whine. Probably because the rest of my setup is completely silent.


Me too, but I can only hear it if I mute my speakers.

I couldn't bring myself to RMA a +1600MHz capable core.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> It has nothing to do with the definition of an ASIC. It MIGHT be a number fused into the GPU during binning to indicate average leakage on the chip, which would be very weakly correlated with overclocking headroom since a fast transistor is usually leakier. Yes, you want more leakage as an enthusiast. However there's no guarantee a high leakage chip will clock higher because manufacturing flaws such as poorly drawn gate channels and traces will also affect overclocking.
> 
> So,
> 
> What's "ASIC score" good for?
> Confirming confirmation biases
> Selling used GPUs
> 
> What it isn't good for:
> Predicting overclockability
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This is a good read:
> http://www.suvolta.com/files/8513/0740/5896/SuVolta_Vt_variation_etc_TechBrief_Final_6.6.2011.pdf


Thanks for the article...
but then I ask the question of why they are using ASIC as a measurement for voltage leakage on GPUs. I would suggest that it's more of an indication of possible manufacturing faults then overclockability (as you said). In saying this, tonnes of the Classy/KINGPIN and Lightning cards have pretty low ASIC quality...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I don't know what you mean with "noticeable", but I can definitely hear some whine. Probably because the rest of my setup is completely silent.


In games I have no problem (system is whisper quiet under water). [email protected] though, is where I get some seriously loud whine. I can hear it from the next room... I guess it's worth mentioning that Folding is really the only app I've noticed my RM1000s fan to spin on (don't flame me for the 1000watt, I did it for silence & efficiency







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Me too, but I can only hear it if I mute my speakers.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to RMA a +1600MHz capable core.


I wish I had a card as good as yours! I'm only confidently hitting 1510MHz on both my cards!!









We need a custom BIOS already damnit!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Edit: Nvmind


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Thanks for the article...
> but then I ask the question of why they are using ASIC as a measurement for voltage leakage on GPUs. I would suggest that it's more of an indication of possible manufacturing faults then overclockability (as you said). In saying this, tonnes of the Classy/KINGPIN and Lightning cards have pretty low ASIC quality...
> In games I have no problem (system is whisper quiet under water). [email protected] though, is where I get some seriously loud whine. I can hear it from the next room... I guess it's worth mentioning that Folding is really the only app I've noticed my RM1000s fan to spin on (don't flame me for the 1000watt, I did it for silence & efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I wish I had a card as good as yours! I'm only confidently hitting 1510MHz on both my cards!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a custom BIOS already damnit!!!!


1600MHz capable - sadly it TDP throttles quite a lot.

New BIOS indeed.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 1600MHz capable - sadly it TDP throttles quite a lot.
> 
> New BIOS indeed.


lol Titanfall won't even take 1510MHz. Needs 1500MHz to stay stable and for some reason there are graphical glitches (it's the game not artifacting from the GPU) and random stuff flying around when I'm playing anyway.

What's the word on the BIOS, is there a likelihood of actually getting anything or do we just need to be super patient?


----------



## Wihglah

I'm super patient.

I'm playing everything I want at 1440P with min fps at 70, so I'm happy right now.


----------



## flexus

Stop whining about the BIOS, do the mod


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Stop whining about the BIOS, do the mod


lol









Where as I do agree with this to an extent, it's not practical for people gaming primarily


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Stop whining about the BIOS, do the mod


There is no way I'm physically damaging my card.

Even with a BIOS change and a water block on, I can still RMA my card back to EVGA for the next 5 years.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where as I do agree with this to an extent, it's not practical for people gaming primarily


Nah, then they do not need it, hehe.


----------



## Mydog

Meh, if I shall mod anything it will be a couple of these



Want now


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> There is no way I'm physically damaging my card.
> 
> Even with a BIOS change and a water block on, I can still RMA my card back to EVGA for the next 5 years.


Not if you are married with your card


----------



## MattBee

Hi all, after spending many hours researching and testing I have a small guide for those with a 980 GIGABYTE G1.

To do these tests have gpuz open on sensor and msi afterburner.

Msi afterburner- Core voltage (mv) You MUST look at the Core voltage(mV) as only 3 steps. It appears the g1 will only change to 1 of 3 voltage while gaming.

0.8560v and 1.0180v are 2 idle voltage that activate depends on load.

1.2060v Default voltage while gaming (no ocing)
1.2310v Is only activated when +7 Mv is enabled
1.2560v Is only activated when +32mv is enabled.

Enabling +8mv for instance will have no effect on voltage as there is only 3 steps. Enabling +87 mv will still be 1.2560v that was activated at +32mv.

It appears that at 180 core clock i need to activate +7mv for the 1.2310v for stable.

When an oc fails the screen will freeze and the sound may stop. DONT restart your pc, the display driver is capable of restarting itself within 20 seconds to default clocks.

At 200 core clock I need the +32mv but I did still get a freeze 1 or so times every hour depending on the game.

Power Limit- Because our cards are oced already they have +60 TDP added to the power limit then the stock cards. So it is impossible to get over 100% unless you had (I calculated this, its fairly accurate) about 1.42volts. What I mean to say is you do not need to touch this. The only reason ud up this is if your temps go over 79c and start to throttle your card.

I see alot of people saying memory clock dosnt do much, although this is true. In firestrike after multiple tests I found that having the core on default and raising the mem to 8ghz, it did raise the score by about 200-400.

Hope this helps 980 G1 owners if only a little


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Not if you are married with your card


It's not practical, just let it go...lol.

I don't see any record breaking bench results from your end? So I hope defacing your card was worth it


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not practical, just let it go...lol.
> 
> I don't see any record breaking bench results from your end? So I hope defacing your card was worth it


I`m not so serious with this, hehe. Just goofing.

I get my card back tomorrow and then I will see how much effect the power mod has


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all, after spending many hours researching and testing I have a small guide for those with a 980 GIGABYTE G1.
> 
> To do these tests have gpuz open on sensor and msi afterburner.
> 
> Msi afterburner- Core voltage (mv) You MUST look at the Core voltage(mV) as only 3 steps. It appears the g1 will only change to 1 of 3 voltage while gaming.
> 
> 0.8560v and 1.0180v are 2 idle voltage that activate depends on load.
> 
> 1.2060v Default voltage while gaming (no ocing)
> 1.2310v Is only activated when +7 Mv is enabled
> 1.2560v Is only activated when +32mv is enabled.
> 
> Enabling +8mv for instance will have no effect on voltage as there is only 3 steps. Enabling +87 mv will still be 1.2560v that was activated at +32mv.
> 
> It appears that at 180 core clock i need to activate +7mv for the 1.2310v for stable.
> 
> When an oc fails the screen will freeze and the sound may stop. DONT restart your pc, the display driver is capable of restarting itself within 20 seconds to default clocks.
> 
> At 200 core clock I need the +32mv but I did still get a freeze 1 or so times every hour depending on the game.
> 
> Power Limit- Because our cards are oced already they have +60 TDP added to the power limit then the stock cards. So it is impossible to get over 100% unless you had (I calculated this, its fairly accurate) about 1.42volts. What I mean to say is you do not need to touch this. The only reason ud up this is if your temps go over 79c and start to throttle your card.
> 
> I see alot of people saying memory clock dosnt do much, although this is true. In firestrike after multiple tests I found that having the core on default and raising the mem to 8ghz, it did raise the score by about 200-400.
> 
> Hope this helps 980 G1 owners if only a little


Can you post your BIOS - I might try it on my EVGA SC.

Anyone know if this will work?


----------



## MattBee

Ill email it to you if you want


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all, after spending many hours researching and testing I have a small guide for those with a 980 GIGABYTE G1.
> 
> To do these tests have gpuz open on sensor and msi afterburner.
> 
> Msi afterburner- Core voltage (mv) You MUST look at the Core voltage(mV) as only 3 steps. It appears the g1 will only change to 1 of 3 voltage while gaming.
> 
> 0.8560v and 1.0180v are 2 idle voltage that activate depends on load.
> 
> 1.2060v Default voltage while gaming (no ocing)
> 1.2310v Is only activated when +7 Mv is enabled
> 1.2560v Is only activated when +32mv is enabled.
> 
> Enabling +8mv for instance will have no effect on voltage as there is only 3 steps. Enabling +87 mv will still be 1.2560v that was activated at +32mv.
> 
> It appears that at 180 core clock i need to activate +7mv for the 1.2310v for stable.
> 
> When an oc fails the screen will freeze and the sound may stop. DONT restart your pc, the display driver is capable of restarting itself within 20 seconds to default clocks.
> 
> At 200 core clock I need the +32mv but I did still get a freeze 1 or so times every hour depending on the game.
> 
> Power Limit- Because our cards are oced already they have +60 TDP added to the power limit then the stock cards. So it is impossible to get over 100% unless you had (I calculated this, its fairly accurate) about 1.42volts. What I mean to say is you do not need to touch this. The only reason ud up this is if your temps go over 79c and start to throttle your card.
> 
> I see alot of people saying memory clock dosnt do much, although this is true. In firestrike after multiple tests I found that having the core on default and raising the mem to 8ghz, it did raise the score by about 200-400.
> 
> Hope this helps 980 G1 owners if only a little


After more research it appears depending on the game 1.2310v will either activate at 7mv or 21 mv


----------



## pbvider

I dunno what I`m doing wrong because I can`t overclock the card to over 1550+...also my ASIC is 77.4%.
What do u guyz think is the core clock based on the boost in the imagine ?


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Still kind of bummed it's not much more powerful than a 780ti


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I dunno what I`m doing wrong because I can`t overclock the card to over 1550+...also my ASIC is 77.4%.
> What do u guyz think is the core clock based on the boost in the imagine ?


why you run those cards at PCIexp 1.1?
don't forget to select on the bios to run PCIe ports in PCIe Gen3 mode.

you'll get a bunch of points in 3dMark


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I dunno what I`m doing wrong because I can`t overclock the card to over 1550+...also my ASIC is 77.4%.
> What do u guyz think is the core clock based on the boost in the imagine ?


Overclockability of card is dependant on many variables.. thus nobody can guarantee you any overclock, if any at all.
Be happy with what you've got. Last EVGA980SC I couldn't get even to 1500MHz
Today I am picking up MSI 980 Gaming G4 so I will see where that one will go


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why you run those cards at PCIexp 1.1?
> don't forget to select on the bios to run PCIe ports in PCIe Gen3 mode.


I think it's changing dynamically.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Overclockability of card is dependant on many variables.. thus nobody can guarantee you any overclock, if any at all.
> Be happy with what you've got. Last EVGA980SC I couldn't get even to 1500MHz
> Today I am picking up MSI 980 Gaming G4 so I will see where that one will go


Thx,but pls tell me the core clock of the card based on the boost u see on gpu-z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I think it's changing dynamically.


Yap,the card is changing dynamically.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have made a poor error. It was not set at 1700 at all. 1600 rather and for some reason it crashs every time after 1 or 2 mins in starcraft 2. but works fine on shadow of mordor


Go to your Nvidia Control Panel, set PhysX Settings to CPU, and try Starcraft 2 again. Worked for me. At least until a better driver comes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Did not know that the ref boards are made by Flextronics .. The custom boards are made by the partners , then ? And what about EVGA ACX 2.0 ?


The ACX 2.0 SC is done by evga themselves which separates it from the evga gtx 980 SC which is done by flex.


----------



## DStealth

Tired of talking about 1600-1700 capable cards, without any real numbers and benches posted.
Would like to see AvP/ MetroLL/Crysys/Haven/Valley/3dmark(FS/FSX/FSU)/3d11 or even a single one of these ...in order to judje the truth for those unhuman like from other universe clocks...


----------



## Hilpi234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Go to your Nvidia Control Panel, set PhysX Settings to CPU, and try Starcraft 2 again. Worked for me. At least until a better driver comes.


This has nothing to do with physX, clock your card down thats all, the Max Boost is Stable, but the Steps between 911-1350Mhz only use 1.000 voltage or a bit more. (if its boost is set to 1600)

SC is Cpu limited and if cpu let the card increase its clock, it crashes. The same happens in League of legends with uncapped Framelimit.

No driver Bug or anything

Played through complete Ryse and Shadow of mordor @ 1550/4000, League of Legends crashes even @ Table set to 1500


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> Thing is my motherboard is Gigabyte 970A-UD3 and I am not sure if it supports Sli or primary gpu plus dedicated physx card it is already gen 2.0 and not 3.0 and has one x16 lane and one x4 lane can it be done like this, would it bottleneck?


Your mobo isn't SLI capable unfortunately.
But no problem with primary + Physx card! It won't bottleneck at all.
The test i did was done with the Physx card at PCIE 4X as well!
In games supporting it you'll see hell of a boost vs single gpu only.
I hope i helped.


----------



## DamnedLife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Your mobo isn't SLI capable unfortunately.
> But no problem with primary + Physx card! It won't bottleneck at all.
> The test i did was done with the Physx card at PCIE 4X as well!
> In games supporting it you'll see hell of a boost vs single gpu only.
> I hope i helped.


thanks you ve been a big help. First I will wait gtx 980 to arrive then will buy myself a 750ti probably asus strix so it will be quiet when idle. Does it matter if my primary is zotac and dedicated physx card asus?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> thanks you ve been a big help. First I will wait gtx 980 to arrive then will buy myself a 750ti probably asus strix so it will be quiet when idle. Does it matter if my primary is zotac and dedicated physx card asus?


Doesn't matter at all.
Also with fan profiles you can keep the 750 fan dead silent anyway so my suggestion is look for a 750ti which is single slotted and-or one with no
external pcie 6 pin connector.

Something like this
http://www.techpowerup.com/206212/galaxy-intros-single-slot-geforce-gtx-750-ti-razor-graphics-card.html


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I am the most unlucky person on earth,,

EVGA GTX 980 SC was at 60% ASIC and it was heating up to 80 celsius even at stock clocks.. I returned it
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G at 63% ASIC, this one has faulty cooler, one fan is fine but second one is permanently at 100%, loud as hell !.. returning it tommorow
Idk what to do next.. I think I'll wait few weeks.. then I'll buy one.


----------



## Hilpi234

EVGA ACX SC Bios, anyone has one?

But it seems the sc Bios does the trick in LOL because the card cannot boost over 1240 without increasing the voltage...


----------



## Noufel

Hi guys
What do you think about the SLI of 980 gtx reference (no water) will heat be a serious problem


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I am the most unlucky person on earth,,
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 SC was at 60% ASIC and it was heating up to 80 celsius even at stock clocks.. I returned it
> MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G at 63% ASIC, this one has faulty cooler, one fan is fine but second one is permanently at 100%, loud as hell !.. returning it tommorow
> Idk what to do next.. I think I'll wait few weeks.. then I'll buy one.


Two options.
Add around 150 and go the 970G1 SLI.

or

Wait it until 980 with 8GB comes out. 985\ titan 2 whatever.

Go SLI i mean you have freaking X79! The 970sli value perf combo is unbeatable!


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Hi guys
> What do you think about the SLI of 980 gtx reference (no water) will heat be a serious problem


Not really, but if you're picky get an aftermarkt cooling version.


----------



## Swell5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Hi guys
> What do you think about the SLI of 980 gtx reference (no water) will heat be a serious problem


EVGA GTX 980 (non-SC) reference
Not gonna touch the volts. Happy to see 55fps @ 1440, 96HZ; in "Heaven". (score: 1400)
ASIC 79.1%


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> This has nothing to do with physX, clock your card down thats all, the Max Boost is Stable, but the Steps between 911-1350Mhz only use 1.000 voltage or a bit more. (if its boost is set to 1600)
> 
> SC is Cpu limited and if cpu let the card increase its clock, it crashes. The same happens in League of legends with uncapped Framelimit.
> 
> No driver Bug or anything
> 
> Played through complete Ryse and Shadow of mordor @ 1550/4000, League of Legends crashes even @ Table set to 1500


Happy to hear you're not getting driver bugs, but some are, and the PhysX cpu trick has worked in some cases. Just giving him something to try since I had the same problem as him with bone stock cards


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4380352

Nothing fantastic but my 24/7 clocks. 1450/2000 3x


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

To the club members, is there a way to identify the reference boards, without actually using the cooler type to say it is reference? I read that some of the reference boards are getting aftermarket multi fan coolers anyway. Thus making it harder to ID a true ref board.

Also, is there anyway to tell if this Zotac is a reference board or not? http://www.ebay.com/itm/381019723221

Or is it best to stick with known reference board models and hope I can find one?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> To the club members, is there a way to identify the reference boards, without actually using the cooler type to say it is reference? I read that some of the reference boards are getting aftermarket multi fan coolers anyway. Thus making it harder to ID a true ref board.
> 
> Also, is there anyway to tell if this Zotac is a reference board or not? http://www.ebay.com/itm/381019723221
> 
> Or is it best to stick with known reference board models and hope I can find one?


From a visual inspection of a few reviews, I'm pretty convinced the EVGA ACX SC 2.0 is a reference board.


----------



## Zurv

Question: can you mix reference cards and custom cards in SLI?

Answer: yes









but what you shouldn't try to do is use a ref waterblock on one card and a uni block on the other. They don't line up.. different heights.. pretty much a nightmare of yelling and getting water all over the place... ending up with overnighting a new mobo because you some how break the other one









soo.. yeah.. ref + custom + SLI == GOOD! but don't water cool them


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> To the club members, is there a way to identify the reference boards, without actually using the cooler type to say it is reference? I read that some of the reference boards are getting aftermarket multi fan coolers anyway. Thus making it harder to ID a true ref board.
> 
> Also, is there anyway to tell if this Zotac is a reference board or not? http://www.ebay.com/itm/381019723221
> 
> Or is it best to stick with known reference board models and hope I can find one?


look at the power inputs. the ref boards will have 6 and 6. The customs are 6 and 8 or 8 and 8.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> From a visual inspection of a few reviews, I'm pretty convinced the EVGA ACX SC 2.0 is a reference board.


Thanks, thats what it looked like to me as well, which is why I already had the 980 EVGA page bookmarked. One very nice looking video card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> look at the power inputs. the ref boards will have 6 and 6. The customs are 6 and 8 or 8 and 8.


Yeah, that is actually a requirement of mine, since I am going to stick with a single 1440p monitor, and my PCIe power connectors are 6 pin versions. I do not want to have to locate new matching green power cables, not now anyway. Two 6 pins should be plenty IMO.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have made a poor error. It was not set at 1700 at all. 1600 rather and for some reason it crashs every time after 1 or 2 mins in starcraft 2. but works fine on shadow of mordor


My 970s do just over 1600mhz too, dont be too down I think we can confidently expect 1700mhz once we get modded bios out


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Does anyone here have a noticeable coil whine on their GTX 980s?


I only noticed it on the exit splash screen of Unigine benchmarks. Nothing otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 1600MHz capable - sadly it TDP throttles quite a lot.
> 
> New BIOS indeed.


So what boost speed do you end up getting while playing your games?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> From a visual inspection of a few reviews, I'm pretty convinced the EVGA ACX SC 2.0 is a reference board.


Where ? I cant find a single review of EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## Silent Scone

Compared to my reference 780Tis my 980s have next to no coil whine, all cards will have some.


----------



## $ilent

My question has been ignored/missed in here, so ill try to ask it again.

Do we have any update on when we can expect to see skynets bios or updated nvflash so we can flash modded bios to our 970/980s?

thanks


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My question has been ignored/missed in here, so ill try to ask it again.
> 
> Do we have any update on when we can expect to see skynets bios or updated nvflash so we can flash modded bios to our 970/980s?
> 
> thanks


until someone find a way to break the encryption we are limited to just flashing other official bios. I put EVGA (which faster clocks) on my MSI cards.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> until someone find a way to break the encryption we are limited to just flashing other official bios. I put EVGA (which faster clocks) on my MSI cards.


What did you gain from flashng the EVGA bios in terms of clocks and power?

thanks


----------



## Zurv

at the end of the day i'm not sure if it had any real impact when overclocking, i didn't do any tests before flashing. But the stock speeds are better.







I'm also using quad SLI so i also wanted all my cards on the same bios.


----------



## $ilent

ok thanks!

My cards can bench at 1600mhz, but they are throttled so it'd be good to get them under water with more voltage so I can properly test them.


----------



## Zurv

1600mhz when doing what? I got mine running 1700 (i'm using water)

but all the quickly games away on a demanding game. Shadow of Mordor REALLY doesn't like OC'd cards.
I had to drop down to high 1500s.

if i recall, 3dmark and heaven could do 1700... but a sign to me that they don't stress the cards enough


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> 1600mhz when doing what? I got mine running 1700 (i'm using water)
> 
> but all the quickly games away on a demanding game. Shadow of Mordor REALLY doesn't like OC'd cards.
> I had to drop down to high 1500s.
> 
> if i recall, 3dmark and heaven could do 1700... but a sign to me that they don't stress the cards enough


1600mhz benching in firestrike, valley etc.

But they were getting throttled since I scored lower at 1600mhz than lower clock. I need full block from EK and custom bios!

Also hows this for stock boost:


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1600mhz benching in firestrike, valley etc.
> 
> But they were getting throttled since I scored lower at 1600mhz than lower clock. I need full block from EK and custom bios!
> 
> Also hows this for stock boost:


Dang... That's impressive. Mine are only 78.8% and 78.6%. Hitting 1552 on the core.


----------



## $ilent

I had an old KFA2 GTX 670 that had a nice high ASIC rating too and it boosted to 1300mhz too. But even with a voltage modded bios it wouldnt overclock barely another 25mhz over stock clock. Was stange.


----------



## GitNick

I had asked a question in a different part of the forum, didn't get much response. Hoping those frequenting this one could give me more input.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GitNick*
> 
> So next time Amazon gets a restock of GTX 980's, I'll be buying a set for SLI. That much is for certain. I am mostly certain that I will water-cool the cards, eventually, if not right away.
> 
> But I have several questions that need answering.
> 
> If I'am going to do watercooling and overclocking anyway, is there any reason I should get a factory overclocked version, wait for a Classy, or go for the Hydro Copper. Would a reference card be just as good?
> Does EVGA allow stepping up a card that you have added a custom waterblock to?
> Does watercooling even make sense right now, since it appears people are getting stopped due to TDP, not heat? (Hopefully a custom bios will fix this eventually?)
> Thanks for the feedback!


Also, the more I read the more it seems we won't be able to get higher voltages, since this card is hardware locked, can anyone confirm that? Are we sure yet whether a custom bios will actually allow higher voltages? If it is indeed hardware locked, I may just wait and hope for a non-reference card to come along that allows us to tweak voltage without the limit. But then the issue would be that usually waterblock manufacturers don't make blocks for non-reference cards?

So... any guidance you gents could lend would be exceedingly helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Where ? I cant find a single review of EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0


Go right to the EK Cooling Configurator, there you can see pics of several different card's PCBs. Based on the EK 980 full cover block's compatibility, anything it works with has a reference PCB and is listed in the link. Click on the second small picture icon besides the card's name and you'll get a close up of the PCB;



Thats exactly why I want the EVGA ACX (non SC though) 980, cause it is compatible with full cover blocks, and it also has great resale value down the road and good customer/warranty service...

If you were actually looking for a review and not just a pic of the PCB, or both, check out this review over on Overclockers.com. Good review, and it has plenty of good pics of the card, it's cooler and PCB....


----------



## Wakalakaz

Hey if anyone is looking to sell their borderlands pre sequel key that was coming with 970/980s shoot me a PM.


----------



## DamnedLife

There is no key bundled with 970 and 980 afaik. Is there??


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> There is no key bundled with 970 and 980 afaik. Is there??


The first couple batches from newegg had the code bundled with them, i dont believe they are giving them away anymore.


----------



## xenocracy

Geforce GTX 980
No Driver Installed PC Turn ON no Harddisc Nothing Else !

Energie Options Bios from Hardware Geforce GTX 980
As the Bios is set by Hardware Default Energy Management.

Fan therefore rotates at full speed very loud ?
Energy consumption is full load. means the processor is very hot ?

or

Fan ist silent or very low ?
Energy consumption is Economical means the processor is Cold ?

Can their Build me a Bios with this Options ? Fan slow and Power low
Or there is a Bios Editor ? the NVflash_DOS_5.136-Maxwell.zip i have.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Hey if anyone is looking to sell their borderlands pre sequel key that was coming with 970/980s shoot me a PM.


I was supposed to get one with my Rog Swift, but they ran out of codes, so I got £25 of store credit (so I got my backplate for nothing







.)


----------



## DrexelDragon

I can't decide if it's worth it to return my 980s and get 970s and save $400 and buy a Nexus 9.. hmmm.. I run a ROG Swift.. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I can't decide if it's worth it to return my 980s and get 970s and save $400 and buy a Nexus 9.. hmmm.. I run a ROG Swift.. What do ya'll think?


hopefully 2 970s... that seems worth it over a 980.. but one 970... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

even my HTPC which i never use has two 980s


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I can't decide if it's worth it to return my 980s and get 970s and save $400 and buy a Nexus 9.. hmmm.. I run a ROG Swift.. What do ya'll think?


I can't decide if I want a ROG swiift or feed my kids this week.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I can't decide if I want a ROG swiift or feed my kids this week.


ROG Swift, let the Gov feed your kids... j/k


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Compared to my reference 780Tis my 980s have next to no coil whine, all cards will have some.


That's weird because I have the exact opposite. My 980's coil whine like a mofo, while all 5 780 Ti's I've owned, don't, including a 780 Classy.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I can't decide if I want a ROG swiift or feed my kids this week.


Tough choice... but they'll understand.

Ramen noodles FTW









I myself am looking at the Acer 4K G-sync display as an upgrade from my 4K Samsung display which has no VESA and no height adjust and very little tilt.

I actually went back to my Qnix 1440p @ 120hz just because of the refresh rate, and also even tried one of my old Asus 1080p 120hz displays with height adjust and tilt. It's such a huge difference having those things, and not having to put books or whatever under your monitor.

The Acer G-sync 4K monitor is $750 USD or so, so I think it's a little cheaper than the Swift, if it's still $800 that is. Not sure what the prices are ATM.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> That's weird because I have the exact opposite. My 980's coil whine like a mofo, while all 5 780 Ti's I've owned, don't, including a 780 Classy.


I get a very screechy whine when Folding. All other times, my 2 cards are pretty much silent...


----------



## madwolfa

Mine only skreeks when I quit Valley benchmark.


----------



## MattBee

Should I return my 980 g1 that gets a asci rating of 66.1?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Should I return my 980 g1 that gets a asci rating of 66.1?


It depends... How far are you able to push? How important is it to you? Any plans for WC? Any other issues with it?

I wouldn't return for that reason alone, but it's me...


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It depends... How far are you able to push? How important is it to you? Any plans for WC? Any other issues with it?
> 
> I wouldn't return for that reason alone, but it's me...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It depends... How far are you able to push? How important is it to you? Any plans for WC? Any other issues with it?
> 
> I wouldn't return for that reason alone, but it's me...


Yea my uncle has a master cert in electronics and I asked him what it means.

He told me all it means is how much energy is saved for a certain process. Ie bit minning. And after doing so much research it turns out there is only processes a gpu uses for asci. Bit minning and data minning.

I have no idea how this all got started, as if it matters.
So in the end i can easly hit 1550mhz at 70c at 1.23v 100% stable.

He told me there is no way a asci rating has anything to do with silicon, overclocking, or stability.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Yea my uncle has a master cert in electronics and I asked him what it means.
> 
> He told me all it means is how much energy is saved for a certain process. Ie bit minning. And after doing so much research it turns out there is only processes a gpu uses for asci. Bit minning and data minning.
> 
> I have no idea how this all got started, as if it matters.
> So in the end i can easly hit 1550mhz at 70c at 1.23v 100% stable.
> 
> He told me there is no way a asci rating has anything to do with silicon, overclocking, or stability.


I think you answered your own question!









Just stick with it. If we get a custom BIOS in the future, and EK release a custom block for the G1, you could always chuck it under water and overclock the balls out of it. Irregardless of ASIC quality you've got a pretty good clock there.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> He told me there is no way a asci rating has anything to do with silicon, overclocking, or stability.


Well it means something because NVIDIA wouldn't have put the "ASIC Quality" string inside every one of their GPU's just to screw with us. LOL


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well it means something because NVIDIA wouldn't have put the "ASIC Quality" string inside every one of their GPU's just to screw with us. LOL


They didnt put it in, the card isnt tested then assigned a rating on manufacture. All they make is the gpu itself. In fact you can force change in with bios.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> They didnt put it in, the card isnt tested then assigned a rating on manufacture. All they make is the gpu itself. In fact you can force change in with bios.


GPU-Z reads the ASIC Quality directly from the GPU itself. NVIDIA assigns the value at the time of manufacture. Isn't this what TechPowerUp and GPU-Z developers has explained before? Are you saying that the GPU-Z ASIC number is just lying to us and spitting out a number that means nothing?

Why would GPU-Z devs do that?


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> GPU-Z reads the ASIC Quality directly from the GPU itself. NVIDIA assigns the value at the time of manufacture. Isn't this what TechPowerUp and GPU-Z developers has explained before? Are you saying that the GPU-Z ASIC number is just lying to us and spitting out a number that means nothing?
> 
> Why would GPU-Z devs do that?


Lol it comes from the manufacturer, not nvidia


----------



## funfordcobra

You butts gave my GPU envy no matter how hard I tried to not have it.. Spotted the acx evga 980s at frys and took back my sli 780 ti cards while I had time and run sli 980s now. Not much of a bencher but all scores went up except valley. The 780tis kill that valley bench.

So far everything else is running fine with no problems.


----------



## trivium nate

yeah I love my new 980!!, runs everything on max no problems! Even Shadow Of Mordor runs all at ultra like butter!!, DSR is awesome!!! was messing around with it a little bit, on the side of my EVGA GTX 980 it says EVGa Gefore GTX 980 and it illuminate's!! and with Gefore experiencne you can customize the light!!

I love it!!!


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> yeah I love my new 980!!, runs everything on max no problems! Even Shadow Of Mordor runs all at ultra like butter!!, DSR is awesome!!! was messing around with it a little bit, on the side of my EVGA GTX 980 it says EVGa Gefore GTX 980 and it illuminate's!! and with Gefore experiencne you can customize the light!!
> 
> I love it!!!


buy you one of this.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges


----------



## trivium nate

I only have one card


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> If you were actually looking for a review and not just a pic of the PCB, or both, check out this review over on Overclockers.com. Good review, and it has plenty of good pics of the card, it's cooler and PCB....


well.. really first review and it shows 77 temps at loadf.. thats pretty much like 13 celsius more than competetive cards.. seem like acx2 isnt well done..


----------



## mbondPDX

Got my 980 yesterday and am very pleased with it. The cooler on this thing is amazingly quiet compared to the reference 460 I had a while back. +130 gives me 1496 max boost but at +140 the driver crashes in Heaven even with +87mV. Temps hover around 78 and ASIC is 70.1%.

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7vn34


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> The Reference Model is the most beautiful one.Especially now that it has a backplate. However....I wouldn't give the money for a discontinued product. That annoyed me very much. So I cancelled my ASUS GTX 980 order and I am waiting for Strix to arrive in my country so that I can buy this instead.


Being discontinued or not makes zero difference as far as these cards go. What does it matter? Theres already watercooling support. If you have one and it goes for warranty, you'd get a custom cooler version anyway. Driver support wont change. It's not like a car brand dying out and having problems finding parts to repair it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> yeah I love my new 980!!, runs everything on max no problems! Even Shadow Of Mordor runs all at ultra like butter!!, DSR is awesome!!! was messing around with it a little bit, on the side of my EVGA GTX 980 it says EVGa Gefore GTX 980 and it illuminate's!! and with Gefore experiencne you can customize the light!!
> 
> I love it!!!


I'm not aware of any EVGA GTX 980 that has an illuminated "EVGA GEFORCE GTX 980" on it. All reference cards simply say "GEFORCE GTX", and it sounds like you have a reference card.


----------



## trivium nate

its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm running the latest nvidia driver on windows 8.1 and every time I run asus realbench, once the test stop, video driver crash.

It happens on stock settings too. is this normal?
Is there someone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## famich

Not on stock for me, but when testing the OC and the cards crash, I have to reboot the PC, as the driver would not fully recover and a subsequent try could not be made ...


----------



## Silent Scone

24/7


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Not on stock for me, but when testing the OC and the cards crash, I have to reboot the PC, as the driver would not fully recover and a subsequent try could not be made ...


are you running a GTX980 SLI or a 780SLI??


----------



## famich

GTX 980 SLI the sig is old...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Not on stock for me, but when testing the OC and the cards crash, I have to reboot the PC, as the driver would not fully recover and a subsequent try could not be made ...


my EVGA GTX980 SC is factory overclock,
the OC is very mild, do you think that this could cause the problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> GTX 980 SLI the sig is old...


That's just how it is with Maxwell. Kepler used to be a lot more friendly, also with error correction and artifacting.

Maxwell is just a lot more "computer says NO".


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my EVGA GTX980 SC is factory overclock,
> the OC is very mild, do you think that this could cause the problem?


No, I do not think so... I think the chips are just binned by EVGA to sustain the advertised overclock and from that point on they are different in their OC abilities.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's just how it is with Maxwell. Kepler used to be a lot more friendly, also with error correction and artifacting.
> 
> Maxwell is just a lot more "computer says NO".


Yes, well put, I have the same feeling , BTW very nice 24/7 clocks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> No, I do not think so... I think the chips are just binned by EVGA to sustain the advertised overclock and from that point on they are different in their OC abilities.


weird, I had some BSOD too like TDR Video Error.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> weird, I had some BSOD too like TDR Video Error.


On stock settings ..?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> On stock settings ..?


yes, the only tool that creates this error is Asus Realbench.


----------



## famich

I do not know this utility, try Unigine Heaven , Valley 3D Mark and you will see


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> yes, the only tool that creates this error is Asus Realbench.


Real Bench GPU test has an issue on X99 platform, can't recall what causes it but it's related to the GPU test, not instability. Try something else as suggested.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Real Bench GPU test has an issue on X99 platform, can't recall what causes it but it's related to the GPU test, not instability. Try something else as suggested.


many thanks, so is this a known issues?
is there someone else who is experiencing this problem on X99? do you?

what could be an equivalent tool of realbench?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I do not know this utility, try Unigine Heaven , Valley 3D Mark and you will see


no problem at all with that bench


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> many thanks, so is this a known issues?
> is there someone else who is experiencing this problem on X99? do you?
> 
> what could be an equivalent tool of realbench?


I don't use Realbench but it's definitely a known issue on the platform. I don't really have any method for testing GPU stability other than gaming, as that's what makes the most sense









Maybe loop Firestrike Extreme.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no problem at all with that bench


As advised, loop of FSE or Heaven / is more demanding than Valley test / and after that of course gaming...


----------



## Rcmorr09

Is the score 5910 at 1080p in the Valley benchmark(default free) in range of what the 980 should be in with a mild overclock? I ran the test with a [email protected]


----------



## COMBO2

Turns out my whining card is a pretty damn good overclocker... Fortunately it doesn't whine in games and only when Folding really...

Sucks that SLI runs at lowest card's clockspeed. This card is 70.2% ASIC and runs 6 - 12mV less at same clockspeeds as my top card (65.6% ASIC).

Whine or clockspeed? :/

EDIT: nvm they both whine lmao the worse overclocker actually whines more haha


----------



## COMBO2

On another note, would anyone know why the NVIDIA drivers are detecting my cards the opposite way around, like so?

I have my monitor cord plugged into the bottom card, so ignore that but it's recognising the bottom GPU as card #1 instead of card #2??

I'm a little puzzled...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> well.. really first review and it shows 77 temps at loadf.. thats pretty much like 13 celsius more than competetive cards.. seem like acx2 isnt well done..


Here's a review:


----------



## MattBee

In order to run at 1540 mhz I need to run 1.256volts. Is this to high? i can run a little less at 1.23 volts.
I can run 1600mhz at 1.3v but its clearly way to high. Also even though i can finish valley. It artifacts with black dots all over the place.

So do any of you think 1.256 is to high. Or that is ok


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> In order to run at 1540 mhz I need to run 1.256volts. Is this to high? i can run a little less at 1.23 volts.
> I can run 1600mhz at 1.3v but its clearly way to high. Also even though i can finish valley. It artifacts with black dots all over the place.
> 
> So do any of you think 1.256 is to high. Or that is ok


1.256 is fine, but the limit so I'm not sure how you got 1.3?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Anybody here with Gigabyte G1 980 ?
Considering buying this one, didnt found anything bad about it on gigabyte forums.. if you guys know something about it let me know please


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> On another note, would anyone know why the NVIDIA drivers are detecting my cards the opposite way around, like so?
> 
> I have my monitor cord plugged into the bottom card, so ignore that but it's recognising the bottom GPU as card #1 instead of card #2??
> 
> I'm a little puzzled...


If you plug the monitor into card1 does it flip flop them? I haven't tried it but I have a feeling whichever card has the screen plugged into it becomes #1.


----------



## christefan

2 G1 I'm number 10 on the 2x chart (http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu), they;re a nicely done card, well put togather and seemingly binned for at least 70 on ASIC reading--good luck


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Fresh news on the Reference 980 model eol matter: They are not discontinued. By the way, in Europe they are everywhere to find and are sold really fast.

http://forums.evga.com/980-Reference-Titan-Style-Cooler-EOL-Already-m2232993-p2.aspx

Take a look at this, the last post is official statement of the EVGA product manager. Although OCUK says otherwise, this statement seems really reassuring.


----------



## Ghostscript

These finally arrived in the mail today!











Time to test these puppies out!



Looking forward to tweak out the max potential of these...


----------



## shaneduce

Very nice.


----------



## nyk20z3

Hoping for a Asus ROG 980 variant by the end of the year if not then GM200 it is.


----------



## SDhydro

Just ordered a strix 980. Been without a video card for too long. Sold my kingpin 780ti months ago for $680 and anytime ive wanted to turn on my pc since i had to steal my old 8800gtx outta my sons computer. And yes i know my son needs a new computer hes using a stock core 2 duo e6400 and 8800gtx graphics card. Whenever i get around to replacing my p67 setup with my 2600k it will become his lol.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't use Realbench but it's definitely a known issue on the platform. I don't really have any method for testing GPU stability other than gaming, as that's what makes the most sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe loop Firestrike Extreme.


Never known that is a known issue since I am the only one complaining about this problem.
Asus realbench make my driver to crash.


----------



## ourmachine

Just got my ASUS GTX 980 Strix, thought it might be DOA since it would get stuck on the bios spash screen but i ended up needing to update the BIOS on my GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 Mobo. Since that everything has been working flawlessly.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## StephenP85

I was all set to redo my loop tonight and get the 980s under water. Actually moved my schedule around for a project I'm managing at work so that I could work on this late at night and sleep in a little tomorrow. My stuff was scheduled to arrive today.

Checked tracking just now:



I'm pretty sure my anger level would be described by the average onlooker as highly irrational right now.


----------



## Nizzen

Tried Firestrike Ultra









9130

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2997892


----------



## y2kcamaross

I can't believe we are basically still on launch drivers nearly a month after release, all the big games that have released and have no sli profiles is appalling imo


----------



## theMillen

son of a .......... strix was in stock at the egg... right when i get off, i work 15 minutes from home, so i hopped in my car sped alllmost alll the way home... BAM accident just happened delayed 30 minutes... get home.. NOT IN STOCK! >.> how bad is the Zotac cards >.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> If you plug the monitor into card1 does it flip flop them? I haven't tried it but I have a feeling whichever card has the screen plugged into it becomes #1.


Nah it doesn't change based on the monitor input unfortunately. Nor a huge issue just makes it a little confusing when identifying cards...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> son of a .......... strix was in stock at the egg... right when i get off, i work 15 minutes from home, so i hopped in my car sped alllmost alll the way home... BAM accident just happened delayed 30 minutes... get home.. NOT IN STOCK! >.> how bad is the Zotac cards >.


I would wait and try and get the strix 980 if i was you. I was pissed yesterday when i was able to order a strix 980 usimg my newegg perferred account yesterday then the voided my order and bam card was outta stock again. Darn. So i got newegg acct fixed and was checking constantly to see if it was instock and was able to order one this afternoon even though i didnt get an email saying they were intock.
Zotac is prob fine for the average user but if you plan on pushing things the asus strix is the better card imao.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Can someone who has a 980 (or 970), and Windows 8.1 at a minimum (Windows 10 TP testing), AND multiple monitors of different size/resolutions tell me how well the NVIDIA 900 series handles multi monitor setups please? I have been out of the GeForce game for some time, my last card was a 8800 GTX and it was not even used with multiple monitors, so I have zero multi monitor NVIDIA experience in this regard.

My setup is going to be as so.

Main monitor will be 27" IPS 1440p (for browser, internet, email, all my business and work related stuff)(connected via DVI-D)
Secondary will be 24" UltraSharp TN 1200p (mainly as a second monitor for multi tasking, but I plan to keep a VM window open running either Linux or Windows on this 24")(connected via DP to DVI-D)
Third will be my 55" 120HZ 1080P video playback monitor (strictly for Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon Prime, Youtube and Plex enjoyment)(connected via HDMI)

Does NVIDIA do a decent job of controlling such a setup? Any pros and cons of going from my current 5870 to this 980 with the displays I have? Video quality the same, better or worse? Thanks


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Can someone who has a 980 (or 970), and Windows 8.1 at a minimum (Windows 10 TP testing), AND multiple monitors of different size/resolutions tell me how well the NVIDIA 900 series handles multi monitor setups please? I have been out of the GeForce game for some time, my last card was a 8800 GTX and it was not even used with multiple monitors, so I have zero multi monitor NVIDIA experience in this regard.
> 
> My setup is going to be as so.
> 
> Main monitor will be 27" IPS 1440p (for browser, internet, email, all my business and work related stuff)(connected via DVI-D)
> Secondary will be 24" UltraSharp TN 1200p (mainly as a second monitor for multi tasking, but I plan to keep a VM window open running either Linux or Windows on this 24")(connected via DP to DVI-D)
> Third will be my 55" 120HZ 1080P video playback monitor (strictly for Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon Prime, Youtube and Plex enjoyment)(connected via HDMI)
> 
> Does NVIDIA do a decent job of controlling such a setup? Any pros and cons of going from my current 5870 to this 980 with the displays I have? Video quality the same, better or worse? Thanks


Absolutely no issues whatsoever with multi monitors of differing resolutions here. I'm running a Swift and a 1080p with 980s in sli.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Absolutely no issues whatsoever with multi monitors of differing resolutions here. I'm running a Swift and a 1080p with 980s in sli.


OK, cool so I could watch a movie on Netflix via the HDMI/1080P TV, do a little dev work on Linux on the VM within the 1200p monitor, AND keep on chatting with you guys and my Skype friends etc, all while my daughter is in a video chat with me on the 1440p?

Any issues with closing/opening apps etc and then suddenly an app appears on a different screen, or an app on one screen suddenly closes for no reason when I switch to a different screen? My 5870 is weird like that but it could be Windows being dumb.

What about timings on one monitor being 96hz (1440p), and the others running at 60hz? Will that work OK as well?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Never known that is a known issue since I am the only one complaining about this problem.
> Asus realbench make my driver to crash.


There is no issue I know of as Realbench doesn't have a GPU specific test, it has an openCL test, Nvidia cards until Maxwell have not performed as well as AMD because drivers support it better, Nvidia has its own software it supports.
Without going back what is your issue with RealBench? OK went and found your post, I have used RealBench since it's creation and if it causes your Nvidia drivers to crash, I can't explain it as I have never personally seen it happen, it doesn't stress a GPU, it uses GPU's as part of the openCL tests, Intel has an openCL driver that will increase that portion of your test score and Intels on die GPU had given better scores than Nvidia cards as it has better driver support. Maxwell on the other hand gives very good openCL scores, as it does very well in mining compared to any previous Nvidia card.

So if RealBench stops your Nvidia driver I would say it is something else, uninstall your driver with DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) and re install and give that a try

As for X99 support, ASUS has not updated for X99 platform specifically but it runs just fine, the CPU-Z version will need updating, they have said the next version will have a more GPU specific test but they have not been specific as to what that test will consist of.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, cool so I could watch a movie on Netflix via the HDMI/1080P TV, do a little dev work on Linux on the VM within the 1200p monitor, AND keep on chatting with you guys and my Skype friends etc, all while my daughter is in a video chat with me on the 1440p?
> 
> Any issues with closing/opening apps etc and then suddenly an app appears on a different screen, or an app on one screen suddenly closes for no reason when I switch to a different screen? My 5870 is weird like that but it could be Windows being dumb.
> 
> What about timings on one monitor being 96hz (1440p), and the others running at 60hz? Will that work OK as well?


Well what you have just described is pretty much what I'm currently doing but on 2 monitors.

No issues with app functionality at all, and no issues with timing.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Can someone who has a 980 (or 970), and Windows 8.1 at a minimum (Windows 10 TP testing), AND multiple monitors of different size/resolutions tell me how well the NVIDIA 900 series handles multi monitor setups please? I have been out of the GeForce game for some time, my last card was a 8800 GTX and it was not even used with multiple monitors, so I have zero multi monitor NVIDIA experience in this regard.
> 
> My setup is going to be as so.
> 
> Main monitor will be 27" IPS 1440p (for browser, internet, email, all my business and work related stuff)(connected via DVI-D)
> Secondary will be 24" UltraSharp TN 1200p (mainly as a second monitor for multi tasking, but I plan to keep a VM window open running either Linux or Windows on this 24")(connected via DP to DVI-D)
> Third will be my 55" 120HZ 1080P video playback monitor (strictly for Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon Prime, Youtube and Plex enjoyment)(connected via HDMI)
> 
> Does NVIDIA do a decent job of controlling such a setup? Any pros and cons of going from my current 5870 to this 980 with the displays I have? Video quality the same, better or worse? Thanks


I'm running a 27in 1440p monitor with a 23in 1080p on a single 980 with no issues. I'm actually incredibly happy with it. The only thing I ran into was that I was not able to use the top dp and the dvi connector at the same time. I have to use a different dp if I have anything connected to dvi. All of the DPs work individually, though. I also have my HDTV plugged into the HDMI port, which works just as I'd wanted it to on the rare occasion that I want my PC to drive that as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Well what you have just described is pretty much what I'm currently doing but on 2 monitors.
> 
> No issues with app functionality at all, and no issues with timing.


Thanks I feel much more relaxed now. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I'm running a 27in 1440p monitor with a 23in 1080p on a single 980 with no issues. I'm actually incredibly happy with it. The only thing I ran into was that I was not able to use the top dp and the dvi connector at the same time. I have to use a different dp if I have anything connected to dvi. All of the DPs work individually, though. I also have my HDTV plugged into the HDMI port, which works just as I'd wanted it to on the rare occasion that I want my PC to drive that as well.


OK, My Dell is a 2006 model, so it only has DVI that I am willing to use. My 1440p only has DVI-D and the TV is a very nice SXRD but from 2008, so it must use HDMI.

With that said, my plan was to get a DVI-D to DVI-D for the 1440p (it is a single input monitor). As far as I can tell the 980 Reference only have one DVI port, one HDMI and three DP ports, so I must now get a DP to DVI-D adapter, or a cable for the Dell? I decided to go with a high quality cable, DP to DVI-D instead of the adapter. I have never tried DP before, so I am not sure if my old Dell UltraSharp will work with a DP to DVI cable. And, no changes on the TV as I already have a decent HDMI cable.

Any tips or changes I should make on this? or does it look like I have my plans sorted just fine? Thanks guys


----------



## Erick Silver

HERE YE, HERE YE!!

The Royal Navy Folding Team for the Overclock.net Team Competition is looking for a GTX 970/980 folder for the GPU-E slot!!!! We are currently ranked 2nd in the TC and are looking to improve our ranks with the new hardware!

The Team Competition has just undergone a Hardware update. As a result the newest Graphics Hardware can now be allowed into the Team Competition! If you would like to be one of the first TC GTX 9XX folders, get in touch with me and we will get you added to The Royal Navy Team!!!


----------



## Enz0wn

How's everybody's idle temps? I have the MSI Gaming 4G 980, and I feel like my idle temps may be too high. I'm using a single Asus ROG Swift monitor (yes I have the desktop set to 120hz, not 144hz), and I average around 45-50 degrees just doing regular web browsing. Is this too high?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks I feel much more relaxed now. lol
> OK, My Dell is a 2006 model, so it only has DVI that I am willing to use. My 1440p only has DVI-D and the TV is a very nice SXRD but from 2008, so it must use HDMI.
> 
> With that said, my plan was to get a DVI-D to DVI-D for the 1440p (it is a single input monitor). As far as I can tell the 980 Reference only have one DVI port, one HDMI and three DP ports, so I must now get a DP to DVI-D adapter, or a cable for the Dell? I decided to go with a high quality cable, DP to DVI-D instead of the adapter. I have never tried DP before, so I am not sure if my old Dell UltraSharp will work with a DP to DVI cable. And, no changes on the TV as I already have a decent HDMI cable.
> 
> Any tips or changes I should make on this? or does it look like I have my plans sorted just fine? Thanks guys


As I understand it, DP was designed to be backwards compatible with dvi as part of the spec. Just grab a dp to dvi cable off amazon and you should be set.









Edited to clarify that you do need an active adapter for dual link dvi. Single link works with a passive one.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> How's everybody's idle temps? I have the MSI Gaming 4G 980, and I feel like my idle temps may be too high. I'm using a single Asus ROG Swift monitor (yes I have the desktop set to 120hz, not 144hz), and I average around 45-50 degrees just doing regular web browsing. Is this too high?


Hard to tell based on your post....

What case are you Using? , ambient room temperature? Overclocked or stock? Fan setup?


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hard to tell based on your post....
> 
> What case are you Using? , ambient room temperature? Overclocked or stock? Fan setup?


Sorry...I'm using an NZXT H440, 75 F room temperature, no overclocking, and I have 3 intake fans at the front, one exhaust fan in the back.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Sorry...I'm using an NZXT H440, 75 F room temperature, no overclocking, and I have 3 intake fans at the front, one exhaust fan in the back.


And what are your load temp? Mid 40s sound about right for just surfing


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> And what are your load temp? Mid 40s sound about right for just surfing


Sorry, I'm a bit new to the desktop world, how can I test the temps under load?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit new to the desktop world, how can I test the temps under load?


Run a benchmark like valley on loop.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got my replacement card today. Acx 2.0 SC. Hits 1585/8358 at 1.243v stable in heaven for about three hours with an asic of 78.9%. It has coil whine as well but not bad enough to warrant a return like the first card.


----------



## flexus

Got the replacement card yesterday and did som quick tests under water.
I did the power limit mod.
Benched at 1613/4000 game stable at 1593
so now it is the volt that is the limit, maybe I would do that mod too








The card's ASiC is 70
Temp idle 24 C and 40 C max with two 240 rads an OC CPU @4.8

And yeah, it was the first time I tested my new g-sync monitor as well and man that is nice!


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> And yeah, it was the first time I tested my new g-sync monitor as well and man that is nice!


It truly is isn't it?!

It's the first product I fully agree with the "you gotta see it to believe it". Definitely is a great feature making quite a noticeable difference!

Looking forward to be off work today so I can sit down and start properly tweaking the cards to see what I can get it up to. Did some rough OC'ing yesterday with decent results compared to the time spent. So hoping I can squeeze out some more out today when going through more thoroughly!

ASiC on the first card is about 77% and the second one is 64%. Finding that a bit low for the second one, but we'll see what kind of results I can get out of it, worst case I'll just replace it if I'm not pleased.


----------



## COMBO2

Can I ask what speed you guys run your fans and pumps at? I've got my fans @ 25% (420 + 280 rads, push pull) and D5 at 3. I achieve near silence at all times. I'm pulling about 50c on my overclocked GPUs and 70c - 75c on an overclocked 5820k (4.4ghz). Sound normal to you all?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Can I ask what speed you guys run your fans and pumps at? I've got my fans @ 25% (420 + 280 rads, push pull) and D5 at 3. I achieve near silence at all times. I'm pulling about 50c on my overclocked GPUs and 70c - 75c on an overclocked 5820k (4.4ghz). Sound normal to you all?


I run my D5 at just over 4, (4200rpm)

I see an small temp reduction over 3.

My GPU runs at 46*C and my 4770K @ 4.5GHz / 1.3v gets up to 62*C

I have a single RX 360 with NF-F12s in push, but I am planning another 240 rad to reduce temps by about 4*C

My NF-F12s idle at 600rpm (silence) and go up to 1000rpm (very quiet) at the top end of the fan curve.


----------



## Hilpi234

Sc ACX Bios has a bit higher Power Limit is also way smaller don't know why.

Flashed on my stock card works, i report back.


----------



## MattBee

Have a problem, when I use msi after burner and oc. Soemtiems my mem stops working, and it gets stuck at say +500. You can reset it but it does nothing jsut stays there. So then I have to restart pc for it to be adjustable again.


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Got the replacement card yesterday and did som quick tests under water.
> I did the power limit mod.
> Benched at 1613/4000 game stable at 1593
> so now it is the volt that is the limit, maybe I would do that mod too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card's ASiC is 70
> Temp idle 24 C and 40 C max with two 240 rads an OC CPU @4.8
> 
> And yeah, it was the first time I tested my new g-sync monitor as well and man that is nice!


What voltage are you using to achive this. Whats it say in gpuz sensor when gaming


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hey, if anybody wants to buy new gpu, I see my favorite shop opened up for orders from other countries (in Europe) and they have lower prices than usual.. http://www.alzashop.com/geforce-gtx980-graphics-cards/18855280.htm
If you can, send me your first and last name + email address before purchase and I will send you 5€ discount code, also that I can get small discount on mine once you purchase something


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just incase you guys missed this like i did, the MSI gaming 980 is getting full waterblocks also


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Sc ACX Bios has a bit higher Power Limit is also way smaller don't know why.
> 
> Flashed on my stock card works, i report back.


Not sure if i can ask this here, but how do i flash my card?
I have a reference Gigabyte 980, but would love the EVGA bios, since its a lil bit better


----------



## soapbox187

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soapbox187*
> 
> Yesterday my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked it up and overclocked a bit. (quick an dirty had no time to fiddle in detail)
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 2700k @ 4.6 GHZ
> P67 Chipset
> [email protected] 2.0
> Windows 8.1 64 bit
> Driver: 344.16 WHQL
> 
> EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> ASIC: 72.1%
> Core: 1470 MHZ
> Mem: 7800 MHZ
> 
> Overclock via MSI Afterburner 4.0
> Raised power target -> 124%
> Set clock speeds
> 
> Max temps seen while benching (MSI Afterburner Information) 75 C° with stock fan profile.
> 
> *Firestrike 1.1: 12823*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981050
> 
> 
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme 1.1: 6614*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981015
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure there is some tweaking potential as highest seen TDP usage in GPU-Z was 120.1%.
> The i7 2700k surely is a limiting factor in those benches to score higher. But this chip served me so well since early 2012 I just refuse to swap it.
> 
> Do you guys think those are reasonable results? Or have I missed something critical here?
> 
> so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
> Soapbox






My 24/7 OC on EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 no voltage tuning. BF4 stable.

GPU Clock : 1379 MHz
Boost: 1480 MHz
Mem: 1900 MHz



so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
soapbox


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soapbox187*
> 
> 
> My 24/7 OC on EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 no voltage tuning. BF4 stable.
> 
> GPU Clock : 1379 MHz
> Boost: 1480 MHz
> Mem: 1900 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
> soapbox


WHat are your temps idle/load ?

ACX2 turns off fans while idle or not ?

Also what about the noise


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I run my D5 at just over 4, (4200rpm)
> 
> I see an small temp reduction over 3.
> 
> My GPU runs at 46*C and my 4770K @ 4.5GHz / 1.3v gets up to 62*C
> 
> I have a single RX 360 with NF-F12s in push, but I am planning another 240 rad to reduce temps by about 4*C
> 
> My NF-F12s idle at 600rpm (silence) and go up to 1000rpm (very quiet) at the top end of the fan curve.


Any ideas as to why my temps run a little higher?? Is it the fans? Phanteks PH-F140SP all around...


----------



## Hilpi234

scacx.zip 136k .zip file


You can try it it has 185 at 100% and 232 at 124% only 6 more but better than nothing right now









But the fans of the card stop in idle, cannot say if this affects a card with ref cooler, under water it does not affect it at all.


----------



## soapbox187

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soapbox187*
> 
> Yesterday my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked it up and overclocked a bit. (quick an dirty had no time to fiddle in detail)
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 2700k @ 4.6 GHZ
> P67 Chipset
> [email protected] 2.0
> Windows 8.1 64 bit
> Driver: 344.16 WHQL
> 
> EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> ASIC: 72.1%
> Core: 1470 MHZ
> Mem: 7800 MHZ
> 
> Overclock via MSI Afterburner 4.0
> Raised power target -> 124%
> Set clock speeds
> 
> Max temps seen while benching (MSI Afterburner Information) 75 C° with stock fan profile.
> 
> *Firestrike 1.1: 12823*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981050
> 
> 
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme 1.1: 6614*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981015
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure there is some tweaking potential as highest seen TDP usage in GPU-Z was 120.1%.
> The i7 2700k surely is a limiting factor in those benches to score higher. But this chip served me so well since early 2012 I just refuse to swap it.
> 
> Do you guys think those are reasonable results? Or have I missed something critical here?
> 
> so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
> Soapbox






My 24/7 OC on EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 no voltage tuning. BF4 stable.



so long ... and thanks for all the fish.
soapbox
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> WHat are your temps idle/load ?
> 
> ACX2 turns off fans while idle or not ?
> 
> Also what about the noise


Gonna report on this in detail over the weekend.


----------



## MattBee

When ever I oc my video rams ocs for awhile stable ocs and what not. But then jsut auto goes back to default and then I cant change it till I ****** pc. So anoying


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> scacx.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can try it it has 185 at 100% and 232 at 124% only 6 more but better than nothing right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fans of the card stop in idle, cannot say if this affects a card with ref cooler, under water it does not affect it at all.


On the reference card do you now have the option to set the fan to 0% in Afterburner or Precision?


----------



## RyanRacer48

Count me in.. New 980 is installed under EK water block.


----------



## madmarc69

Hello,

this BIOS is from the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0?
Can I use this for the EVGA GTX 980 SC reference design?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> scacx.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can try it it has 185 at 100% and 232 at 124% only 6 more but better than nothing right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fans of the card stop in idle, cannot say if this affects a card with ref cooler, under water it does not affect it at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> scacx.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can try it it has 185 at 100% and 232 at 124% only 6 more but better than nothing right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fans of the card stop in idle, cannot say if this affects a card with ref cooler, under water it does not affect it at all.


----------



## khemist

Got mine under water now.


----------



## Wihglah

Is there a step by step guide to BIOS flashing with the DOS version?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Is there a step by step guide to BIOS flashing with the DOS version?


Dos? no need for DOS..

just uninstall your nvidia drivers (don't reboot) and flash away









use Nvflash 5.196 (or higher - i used 5.196)

go to command prompt (which isn't DOS): cmd

go to the folder you have nvflash in:
d:
cd \apps\nvflash
(or where you put it)
nvflash --list
nvflash -i0 xxx.rom
nvflash -i1 xxx.rom
etc...


----------



## ACIDTITAN

How does Watch Dogs run on GTX 980 for u i keep getting shuddering even when i turn textures down on run it at high even fxaa when i drive around it slows down lock 60 then down to 45fps randomly .

newest drivers and all only happens in WD.

and its not a CPU problem having i7 4770 4ghz.


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnedLife*
> 
> Thing is my motherboard is Gigabyte 970A-UD3 and I am not sure if it supports Sli or primary gpu plus dedicated physx card it is already gen 2.0 and not 3.0 and has one x16 lane and one x4 lane can it be done like this, would it bottleneck?


This is just poor coding. Watchdogs is a terrible port. Try using TheWorseMod, it helps with stuttering.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I can't believe we are basically still on launch drivers nearly a month after release, all the big games that have released and have no sli profiles is appalling imo


And why is it all out of stock for so long??


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Dos? no need for DOS..
> 
> just uninstall your nvidia drivers (don't reboot) and flash away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use Nvflash 5.196 (or higher - i used 5.196)
> 
> go to command prompt (which isn't DOS): cmd
> 
> go to the folder you have nvflash in:
> d:
> cd \apps\nvflash
> (or where you put it)
> nvflash --list
> nvflash -i0 xxx.rom
> nvflash -i1 xxx.rom
> etc...


Where can I get 5.196?


----------



## Zurv

It was in a post a billion pages back.. but i'll upload what i used.

nvflash5.196.zip 1004k .zip file


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Yeah my power limit on the acx sc is 124% and it was 125% on the regular sc I had.

Ran heaven all night at 1580/8222 with 1.243v. It's 41 degrees under water versus my other which hit 44. Very happy with this card and now I'm looking forward to some kind of voltage unlock.

The dreaded whine has gone down considerably!


----------



## Hilpi234

My reference Card with 77,0 Asic works quite well with it, the SC Acx has 80,0. But they seem to use the same Table, both go up to 1.206, 1.234. 1.256v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4402535? Both @ 1540/4000 but i need a Block for the ACX because Temps and Power usage are to high.

But the Cooler is really nice, no noise in Windows, and quite Silent at load and the Card boosts @ stock+voltage to 1450 @ arround 75°.

And my Problems in LoL are gone, because the card Stays @ 1266 Minimum Boost the hole time.

But a driver or Bios fix for this, is still necessary



The 1st is a EVGA 980 Reference, the 2nd the ACX SC both with ACX SC Bios.

To keep them in Sync, in Sli, I need to clock the ACX 5 MHZ lower.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hey, has anybody here any info about that 4 phase controller on MSI Gaming 980 G4 cards ??
There is some discussions about this.. that ASUS has proper 8 phase controller where MSI and Gigabyte have both only 4 phase controllers.. not sure whether that means something from user perspective..


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> And why is it all out of stock for so long??


tell me about it... missed another newegg restock of gigabyte g1 and asus strix due to lunch... /wrist
Microcenter has 1 G1 where i live but its an hour drive + tax... ***


----------



## Nizzen

In Norway, there is too many gtx 980 in stock from all brands









You live in the wrong Country


----------



## Hilpi234

Yea in Germany there is also enough in Stock, only EVGA is no Stock at all.


----------



## designgears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hey, has anybody here any info about that 4 phase controller on MSI Gaming 980 G4 cards ??
> There is some discussions about this.. that ASUS has proper 8 phase controller where MSI and Gigabyte have both only 4 phase controllers.. not sure whether that means something from user perspective..


"10-phase power design in Strix GTX 980 and 6-phase design in Strix GTX 970"
_(in the hidden press release near the bottom, click the button)_
http://rog.asus.com/362672014/gaming-graphics-cards-2/press-release-asus-announces-strix-gtx-980-and-strix-gtx-970/
http://www.asus.com/us/News/rRitinrzZOUDZqal

"The Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980 boasts an 8-phase GPU power design while the GTX 970 card has a slightly smaller 6-phase design."
http://www.techspot.com/review/885-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gtx-980/


----------



## Weber

Just for fun.


----------



## Scruffeh

Currently running with 1 x GTX 980 reference, would it be a good idea to change the thermal paste, or is it the one on the card decent enough?


----------



## theMillen

Quick, what was the reason everyone was hating on the EVGA ACX? The ACX SC is in stock at the egg, and though i have a 780 acx sc, i swear there was a reason ppl weren't diggin them!


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Quick, what was the reason everyone was hating on the EVGA ACX? The ACX SC is in stock at the egg, and though i have a 780 acx sc, i swear there was a reason ppl weren't diggin them!


"Interesting, the cooler of the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX series graphics cards seems to be somewhat poorly designed. Well that or somebody forgot to look up the GPU placement on the PCB and didn't compare it to the cooler spec sheet. Photos from reviews with the cooler removed show clearly that the GPU is mounted way off the position of the heatpipes.

Redditors point out, the ACX cooler on last year's EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SC had pretty much the same design with just two of the three direct-touch heatpipes actually touching the GPU. This could explain why EVGA's ACX cooler performs more poorly and noisier in reviews versus other custom cooling solutions. They are missing almost a third of the cooler performance."

Taken from Kitguru


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> "Interesting, the cooler of the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX series graphics cards seems to be somewhat poorly designed. Well that or somebody forgot to look up the GPU placement on the PCB and didn't compare it to the cooler spec sheet. Photos from reviews with the cooler removed show clearly that the GPU is mounted way off the position of the heatpipes.
> 
> Redditors point out, the ACX cooler on last year's EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SC had pretty much the same design with just two of the three direct-touch heatpipes actually touching the GPU. This could explain why EVGA's ACX cooler performs more poorly and noisier in reviews versus other custom cooling solutions. They are missing almost a third of the cooler performance."
> 
> Taken from Kitguru


but is it the same with the 980 :S


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I believe that the main problem was that standard 970 from EVGA uses ACX 1.0 cooler.. version with ACX2.0 cooler should be fine I guess ?
Also 980 is using ACX2.0 cooler.. but still is quite warmer than other cards - BUT, it might be also WAY more quiet - but also we have no data to support this..

Simply it seems EVGA refuses to send cards for reviews or I dont know.. they have 2 reviews in TOTAL


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> but is it the same with the 980 :S


No, the cooler on the 980 is different and does not suffer that issue. People were panicing over the ACX because the fans stop when there's low/no load, and they thought they had broken fans.

My complaint with the ACX cooler is that the acoustics suck when the fans are on.


----------



## theMillen

ok, ive found that the reddit article on the 970, and then looking at overclockers.com review of the acx 2.0 980 review it appears not the same.



as you can see, it is clearly in the center of the block/heatpipes i went ahead and ordered, also had a 20 off coupon for newegg using visacheckout soooo lets hope EVGA doesnt let me down, as i loved my 780 acx sc, even if it wouldn't oc very much. ill just be running 1 card so the cooler doesn't affect me very much. Just hope it oc's a little more than my 780.

link for card in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

and link to review here: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx980-superclocked-acx2.0-graphics-card-review

also for anyone still trying to find a card, this site has helped me quite a bit: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980/


----------



## Spud387

The issues with the EVGA cards only applies to the GTX 970, SC, SSC with ACX1.0 or 2.0.

The EVGA GTX 970 FTW & Classified & ALL GTX 980's do not have the poor cooler setup


----------



## zoson

This thread is so long it's starting to echo in here.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> The issues with the EVGA cards only applies to the GTX 970, SC, SSC with ACX1.0 or 2.0.
> 
> The EVGA GTX 970 FTW & Classified & ALL GTX 980's do not have the poor cooler setup


That's the correct info.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone with a reference 980 reapply TIM and was the results better?


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> ok, ive found that the reddit article on the 970, and then looking at overclockers.com review of the acx 2.0 980 review it appears not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, it is clearly in the center of the block/heatpipes i went ahead and ordered, also had a 20 off coupon for newegg using visacheckout soooo lets hope EVGA doesnt let me down, as i loved my 780 acx sc, even if it wouldn't oc very much. ill just be running 1 card so the cooler doesn't affect me very much. Just hope it oc's a little more than my 780.
> 
> link for card in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> and link to review here: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx980-superclocked-acx2.0-graphics-card-review
> 
> also for anyone still trying to find a card, this site has helped me quite a bit: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980/


The vrm`s of that card it is going to be really hot !


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone with a reference 980 reapply TIM and was the results better?


I asked the exact same thing, but no1 replied


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> I asked the exact same thing, but no1 replied


Well I could do it tonight or Sunday but I hope someone could say if it's worth doing.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> This thread is so long it's starting to echo in here.


+1
the Echo go's on and on.
+ the OPer is not updating the list.


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Well I could do it tonight or Sunday but I hope someone could say if it's worth doing.


I could aswell, but i would rather not be the first to do so, if its only a minimal gain


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> I could aswell, but i would rather not be the first to do so, if its only a minimal gain


If it's anything like the past reference cards, I usually drop 2-3C. That's worth it IMO


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> If it's anything like the past reference cards, I usually drop 2-3C. That's worth it IMO


Sounds like it








Hmm if you do it first and post some nice numbers, i would be more open to it than i am atm








Haven't done it before, so im a lil "afraid" to mess up :/


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Sounds like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm if you do it first and post some nice numbers, i would be more open to it than i am atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done it before, so im a lil "afraid" to mess up :/


It's really easy so that's why I usually end up doing it even though the benefits aren't spectacular


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's really easy so that's why I usually end up doing it even though the benefits aren't spectacular


Remove the reference blower, remove paste, reapply and reassembly?

I bought it in the store i work at, so if i end up screwing it up, il just deliver it back, and grab a new xD

Will Arctic Silver 5 work with this card?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Remove the reference blower, remove paste, reapply and reassembly?
> 
> I bought it in the store i work at, so if i end up screwing it up, il just deliver it back, and grab a new xD
> 
> Will Arctic Silver 5 work with this card?


I would consider using something less/non conductive.


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I would consider using something less/non conductive.


How bout MX4?
Only have the AS5 atm, but could get the MX4 on monday


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Remove the reference blower, remove paste, reapply and reassembly?
> 
> I bought it in the store i work at, so if i end up screwing it up, il just deliver it back, and grab a new xD
> 
> Will Arctic Silver 5 work with this card?


I've been using MX4 for a long time with no problem. It spreads very easily.

AS5 is conductive and I would be a little scared of it


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I've been using MX4 for a long time with no problem. It spreads very easily.
> 
> AS5 is conductive and I would be a little scared of it


"Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)"


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> "Not Electrically Conductive:
> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
> (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)"


That's good to know. It's probably safe and if you're taking your time it shouldn't have an issue.

If you plan on doing it just google how to remove the heatsink. I usually found 1-2 guides and makes it much easier then guessing which screws need to be removed.


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That's good to know. It's probably safe and if you're taking your time it shouldn't have an issue.
> 
> If you plan on doing it just google how to remove the heatsink. I usually found 1-2 guides and makes it much easier then guessing which screws need to be removed.


What would be a good way to remove the old paste? Seems like im all out of the alcohol i usually use :/ Some house cleaning stuff or something?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> What would be a good way to remove the old paste? Seems like im all out of the alcohol i usually use :/ Some house cleaning stuff or something?


definitely want to use high alcohol content i usually use 91% rubbing. a friend has used bacardi 151 before though, i dont recomend it, even though he had success! xD


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> What would be a good way to remove the old paste? Seems like im all out of the alcohol i usually use :/ Some house cleaning stuff or something?


Alcohol or the Arcticlean kit.


----------



## Scruffeh

I will see what i can find, hopefully my GF has something that can be used from her makeup kit or something xD

Edit 1: So i juist discovered that im out of AS5, and only have my old Antec Formula 7 left :/ Not sure how good that one is anymore, but if you think it will be better than the reference paste, i can begin shortly.

Edit 2: And it's been done.
Cleaned the old TIM, was quite hard to get it 100% of, but i managed.
Applied my Antec Formula 7, and it is not 1*C lower than before under Furmark and IDLE.


----------



## MattBee

Any one selse use rivatuner statistics ingame and have it show the wrong memory at 3001mhz


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> What voltage are you using to achive this. Whats it say in gpuz sensor when gaming


1.25


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
Hi have one last question,
Can I use msi afterburner while actualy gaming.
Sat alt tab then change the voltages and core clock while gaming. Or will that cause problems


----------



## madmarc69

Hello,

I just installed the EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 (posted in post 2649 in this threat) on my 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC reference design in SLI.
The BIOS works fine on both Cards.
Idle temps:

GPU1: 55 C (auto fan speed by the BIOS 0%)
GPU2: 47 C (Auto fan Speed by the BIOS 0%)

The temp of GPU is a little bit higher, than GPU 2 because of SLI. That is normal.

No special fan curve activated or needed. Only thing to do is: set a higher temp limit in EVGA Precision X 16 or activate an own designed fan curve.

Installation of the ACX 2.0:

MM69


----------



## MattBee

See how my memory frequency playing games auto goes back to 1500 mhz. Then stays there.
When I go to change it to anything in msi after burner or click reset it dosnt move at all.
Might take card back and just get refund.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Ran heaven all night at 1580/8222 with 1.243v. It's 41 degrees under water versus my other which hit 44. Very happy with this card and now I'm looking forward to some kind of voltage unlock.


And the result was?
What are the max benchable settings and some results please...seeing so many people claiming for such or higher clocks stable, but none shown even a single result


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And the result was?
> What are the max benchable settings and some results please...seeing so many people claiming for such or higher clocks stable, but none shown even a single result


what driver r u useing


----------



## DStealth

.16


----------



## MattBee

I decided to send my gpu back, no idea why when im gaming, it drops down to 1500 oin the mem randomly then gets stuck there till i reset. And if I have voltage at 1.25 it auto drops to 1.3 then stays there


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> How does Watch Dogs run on GTX 980 for u i keep getting shuddering even when i turn textures down on run it at high even fxaa when i drive around it slows down lock 60 then down to 45fps randomly .
> 
> newest drivers and all only happens in WD.
> 
> and its not a CPU problem having i7 4770 4ghz.


Yes it runs smooth with TheWorseMod


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Dos? no need for DOS..
> 
> just uninstall your nvidia drivers (don't reboot) and flash away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use Nvflash 5.196 (or higher - i used 5.196)
> 
> go to command prompt (which isn't DOS): cmd
> 
> go to the folder you have nvflash in:
> d:
> cd \apps\nvflash
> (or where you put it)
> nvflash --list
> nvflash -i0 xxx.rom
> nvflash -i1 xxx.rom
> etc...


When I try to flash I get message that NVflash has stopped working and even when I only run nvflash --list.
Running cmd in admin.


----------



## DStealth

[email protected]/8444 1.243v ...over 20k single card ...not too shabby


----------



## MattBee

Hows this for the weirdest problem youve ever heard.

Ok so my card runs perfectly then when I bench using valley for instance the mem clocks back to 1500 and runs poorly.

Well I found the problem some how STEAM opens itself in the processes and uses 13% cpu. And when I close it the mem clock instantly returns to normal. I kid you not


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hows this for the weirdest problem youve ever heard.
> 
> Ok so my card runs perfectly then when I bench using valley for instance the mem clocks back to 1500 and runs poorly.
> 
> Well I found the problem some how STEAM opens itself in the processes and uses 13% cpu. And when I close it the mem clock instantly returns to normal. I kid you not


Does memory downclock right away . I mean if you have steam running in back-ground does your mem start at 7k even .

Steam should only use few % at most , maybe disable it overlay or other options to see if you can pin it down .

Doesn't sound like bad card to me, more software conflict .


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Does memory downclock right away . I mean if you have steam running in back-ground does your mem start at 7k even .
> 
> Steam should only use few % at most , maybe disable it overlay or other options to see if you can pin it down .
> 
> Doesn't sound like bad card to me, more software conflict .


If I open steam it runs fine the gpu. But if i overclock, steam opens by itself only once per restart. And uses 13% and eats the memory mz. If i control alt delete steam away it runs good again


----------



## djinferno806

My EK Block came in so I installed it yesterday.

Currently my max stable core OC was 1580 however it throttles down to 1550ish due to power limit being hit in games and benchmarks, so I settled at 1557 as a happy middle ground.

Core: 1557Mhz
Memory: 7908 Mhz
Voltage offset: +87mV(effective core voltage is 1.258V)
Max Temp: 40C


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> My EK Block came in so I installed it yesterday.
> 
> Currently my max stable core OC was 1580 however it throttles down to 1550ish due to power limit being hit in games and benchmarks, so I settled at 1557 as a happy middle ground.
> 
> Core: 1557Mhz
> Memory: 7908 Mhz
> Voltage offset: +87mV(effective core voltage is 1.258V)
> Max Temp: 40C
> 
> 
> 
> You want 82-84 in hevan. I recommend about 1530 core. but 8150-8200 mem.


----------



## Silent Scone

What a random thing to say. Every card is different you know that right?


----------



## MattBee

Your joking right. Why spend money on a water block at all if your not going to max it. Im on air and can hit 1580 easyl with 8200


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What a random thing to say. Every card is different you know that right?


lol ya I am not sure where he came from with that... and considering my fps actually goes down as I increase memory beyond 7908mhz, which would lead me to believe that its error correcting for faults and hence useless.

Also I am pretty sure any CPU after Sandy Bridge will obviously get a higher fps even if its tiny considering their IPC improvements.

Anyway I am happy with what I have, no need to go higher.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Your joking right. Why spend money on a water block at all if your not going to max it. Im on air and can hit 1580 easyl with 8200


No you must be joking and trolling since the board hits its 125% power limit easily at 1580mhz in intense benchmarks and games hence downclocks. Making your 1580mhz useless. Especially on air, so dont make up stories because I had it on air at those clocks and its clocks down to sub 1500s within seconds of gaming or benching. So theres a reason for a water block.

I guess you must be new to PC's so let me give you some information. Its called Die and binning lottery. You get what you get, no cards are equal. So good for you 8200mhz. For me above 7908 is useless and lowers performance.

And there are more reasons for water cooling. Like it being silent and just in general fitting into my ecosystem. I am not going to have a custom loop for just a cpu...

Man go troll somewhere else, we dont need your shenanigans here.

TIL, your max should be everyone's max...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Your joking right. Why spend money on a water block at all if your not going to max it. Im on air and can hit 1580 easyl with 8200


Sorry but you don't know what you're talking about. Every individual card will have a different upper limit to the next. Maxwell doesn't scale well with temperature like Kepler did, and seeing as you're limited to 87mv it makes no odds.

I have three on water and none of them do more than 1570. where as 1580 "easily" as you describe it is all very nice, it's nothing to do with anything you've done. It's all down to the silicon. Plus as already said a lot of benchmarks will be bouncing off the power limit regardless.


----------



## MattBee

oh well, have a lesser video card. I have a g1 and smoke ur water block on air DERRRRRRP


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh, right.

Smoke this









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018

See how much your extra 10 to 15mhz gets you to 15k score, better still beat the graphics score on air


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh, right.
> 
> Smoke this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018
> 
> See how much your extra 10 to 15mhz gets you to 15k score, better still beat the graphics score on air


----------



## Difunto

yo matt i have a gigabyte g1 also can you beat this one?


----------



## DStealth

While you're warming you card here're some from me also, stock air cooled


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> oh well, have a lesser video card. I have a g1 and smoke ur water block on air DERRRRRRP


And you where asking about if you could use afterburner while gaming?
I smoke your clocks on water and when more overvoltage is available then good luck with your turbo ;p


----------



## MattBee

There first one to 90


----------



## cocous

Hi all
I want to ask some question
Before 3 days i buying the gtx 980 g1 from gigabyte and i must say the card its very powerful.
But the only think is after read some forums i test my card for coil whine to see if have this issue. I slow down the fans from case and i open the side window.
I put my ear side to graphic card and i listen some coil whine but its very little. Only one time i hear most volume when the graphic card does full load on 3dmark with 2000fps for 5 seconds.
The coil whine from my card is very little and you can hear it only if you put your ear inside to case.
But this decrease the life from card?
And i see some people to change the card with RMA. But i read all the high end graphic card have some coil whine.
Its normally this?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cocous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> oh well, have a lesser video card. I have a g1 and smoke ur water block on air DERRRRRRP
> 
> 
> 
> And you where asking about if you could use afterburner while gaming?
> I smoke your clocks on water and when more overvoltage is available then good luck with your turbo ;p
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all
> I want to ask some question
> Before 3 days i buying the gtx 980 g1 from gigabyte and i must say the card its very powerful.
> But the only think is after read some forums i test my card for coil whine to see if have this issue. I slow down the fans from case and i open the side window.
> I put my ear side to graphic card and i listen some coil whine but its very little. Only one time i hear most volume when the graphic card does full load on 3dmark with 2000fps for 5 seconds.
> The coil whine from my card is very little and you can hear it only if you put your ear inside to case.
> But this decrease the life from card?
> And i see some people to change the card with RMA. But i read all the high end graphic card have some coil whine.
> Its normally this?
> 
> Sorry from my English.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all
> I want to ask some question
> Before 3 days i buying the gtx 980 g1 from gigabyte and i must say the card its very powerful.
> But the only think is after read some forums i test my card for coil whine to see if have this issue. I slow down the fans from case and i open the side window.
> I put my ear side to graphic card and i listen some coil whine but its very little. Only one time i hear most volume when the graphic card does full load on 3dmark with 2000fps for 5 seconds.
> The coil whine from my card is very little and you can hear it only if you put your ear inside to case.
> But this decrease the life from card?
> And i see some people to change the card with RMA. But i read all the high end graphic card have some coil whine.
> Its normally this?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Coil whine is very normal on all video cards these days. It will not damage your card over time. It is just a high pitched noise produced from certain frequencies going threw the circuit.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all
> I want to ask some question
> Before 3 days i buying the gtx 980 g1 from gigabyte and i must say the card its very powerful.
> But the only think is after read some forums i test my card for coil whine to see if have this issue. I slow down the fans from case and i open the side window.
> I put my ear side to graphic card and i listen some coil whine but its very little. Only one time i hear most volume when the graphic card does full load on 3dmark with 2000fps for 5 seconds.
> The coil whine from my card is very little and you can hear it only if you put your ear inside to case.
> But this decrease the life from card?
> And i see some people to change the card with RMA. But i read all the high end graphic card have some coil whine.
> Its normally this?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Some coil whine is normal on GPUs. I think I'd only worry if its extremely loud. The sound during high fps menus is capacitor squeal which is normal too.

Don't worry.

@mattbee

So you have a custom PCB with better power delivery section and your harping on me for my stock reference card not being as high as yours?

Grow up.

Your just sad.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> When I try to flash I get message that NVflash has stopped working and even when I only run nvflash --list.
> Running cmd in admin.


you have to uninstall your drivers first. My guess is you didn't do that.


----------



## cocous

Thanks for awnsers. To say the true if not try it will not know it because I heard very few and only make it in some times.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> 
> 
> There first one to 90


thats pretty good same as the ref 780 i had @1502Mhz / 3700Mhz but running close to 1.5v








http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9150_50#post_21251565


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> 
> There first one to 90


Have to admit your result is remarkable, but the question is how you achieve it with such low OC. What was you CPU speed during this run ?


----------



## gingerbreadman

is seasonic 1000w platinum sufficient for 980 sli...planning to oc both cpu and gpu

cheers


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And the result was?
> What are the max benchable settings and some results please...seeing so many people claiming for such or higher clocks stable, but none shown even a single result


Here's a crappy pic of my results with 1580/8316 in heaven, fs and shadow of Mordor. Heaven: 

Fse: 

SoM (1580/8126): 

I can't get it much higher while still being able to complete the benchmark. I can run firestrike at 1600mhz but even to play rust successfully it needs to be lowered to 1535 where it at least won't throttle and didn't crash in three hours of play. I achieved these clocks with an offset of +138 on the core and + 648/558 on the memory at 1.243v.


----------



## DStealth

Lol use printscreen m8, not you phone







)
As I suspect your results are either throttled or incorrect, these numbers are in 1500 core area.
1540 core is doing 81+ Heaven and 7.5k FSE at least and both are very CPU independent.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> is seasonic 1000w platinum sufficient for 980 sli...planning to oc both cpu and gpu


Plenty enough.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Lol use printscreen m8, not you phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> As I suspect your results are either throttled or incorrect, these numbers are in 1500 core area.
> 1540 core is doing 81+ Heaven and 7.5k FSE at least and both are very CPU independent.


Very interesting, thanks for the info. Precision reports that my clocks are steady, temps are low under water and the only thing i can see me being limited by currently is voltage. Any advice?

I promise better pictures next time.









Heaven results were 72.3 at 1500, 73.4 at 1535 and 74.3 at 1580 with the memory left at stock so I'm not sure why I'm getting 8 fps less at 1535 to your 1540.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Have to admit your result is remarkable, but the question is how you achieve it with such low OC. What was you CPU speed during this run ?


i did the same settings as shown and only got an 86.2


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> is seasonic 1000w platinum sufficient for 980 sli...planning to oc both cpu and gpu
> 
> cheers


waaaay overkill, you could tri-sli with that psu


----------



## StephenP85

Finally got them under water


----------



## djinferno806

Those of you with 8000+ on your memory, have you checked fps numbers as you've increased it? Or you just chose that memory clock speed and went with it.

I'm just trying to gauge how many people actually saw fps improvements with memory after about 8000mhz.

Thanks.


----------



## cocous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all
> I want to ask some question
> Before 3 days i buying the gtx 980 g1 from gigabyte and i must say the card its very powerful.
> But the only think is after read some forums i test my card for coil whine to see if have this issue. I slow down the fans from case and i open the side window.
> I put my ear side to graphic card and i listen some coil whine but its very little. Only one time i hear most volume when the graphic card does full load on 3dmark with 2000fps for 5 seconds.
> The coil whine from my card is very little and you can hear it only if you put your ear inside to case.
> But this decrease the life from card?
> And i see some people to change the card with RMA. But i read all the high end graphic card have some coil whine.
> Its normally this?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Some coil whine is normal on GPUs. I think I'd only worry if its extremely loud.
> 
> One more. Worry about what? If dead my card? Or for my ears?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Wihglah

Heaven and Valley are heavily influenced by memory bandwidth. The best scores are all with 8000+ on the memory.

mine won't go past 8000, but I prefer the reference card still since I wanted it under water.

If you want to go sli then non reference cards will throttle heavily due to heat.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Lol use printscreen m8, not you phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> As I suspect your results are either throttled or incorrect, these numbers are in 1500 core area.
> 1540 core is doing 81+ Heaven and 7.5k FSE at least and both are very CPU independent.


7.5k in FSE?
7k is where it should be.

I have a 3770k at 5 ghz and gpu at 1548/2128.
I can also only touch 7k.

Cant see what cpu he uses though


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> is seasonic 1000w platinum sufficient for 980 sli...planning to oc both cpu and gpu
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty enough.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> is seasonic 1000w platinum sufficient for 980 sli...planning to oc both cpu and gpu
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> waaaay overkill, you could tri-sli with that psu
Click to expand...

and microwave snacks while gaming.


----------



## ximatekorange

Update now got my fourth gtx 980 under water the fc 980 blocks are gorgeous with minimal lighting in the rig (corsair 900d) . See pics for overclocked performance at +225 on the core and 480 and the memory on all four gpus pull around 1100 watts under full load (psu ax1500i)


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Those of you with 8000+ on your memory, have you checked fps numbers as you've increased it? Or you just chose that memory clock speed and went with it.
> 
> I'm just trying to gauge how many people actually saw fps improvements with memory after about 8000mhz.
> 
> Thanks.


I just ran some tests and this is what I got in Heaven and the Shadow of Mordor benchmark on ultra.

Heaven:
1535/7010 = 73.4
1535/7816 = 76.9
1535/8316 = 78.5

1575/8126 = 79.0
1575/8316 = 79.7

Shadow of Mordor:
- - - - - - - - - Min / Max / Average FPS
1535/7010 = 50.08, 286.63, 89.29
1535/7816 = 51.98, 287.68, 93.07
1535/8316 = 53.65, 289.10, 95.17

1575/8126 = 54.96, 290.17, 96.93
1575/8316 = 57.94, 270.91, 97.33
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> 7.5k in FSE?
> 7k is where it should be.
> 
> I have a 3770k at 5 ghz and gpu at 1548/2128.
> I can also only touch 7k.
> 
> Cant see what cpu he uses though


Glad to hear that as I was trying to figure out why I wasn't getting the scores he was talking about. I'm using a 4790k at 4.8Ghz with HT enabled.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> you have to uninstall your drivers first. My guess is you didn't do that.


I did that too. Couldn`t read my bios from card with GPU-Z either, get same error.
Yes I downloaded the GPU-Z version that should handle it.


----------



## flexus

I get this:


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Have to admit your result is remarkable, but the question is how you achieve it with such low OC. What was you CPU speed during this run ?


4.9ghz,


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Update now got my fourth gtx 980 under water the fc 980 blocks are gorgeous with minimal lighting in the rig (corsair 900d) . See pics for overclocked performance at +225 on the core and 480 and the memory on all four gpus pull around 1100 watts under full load (psu ax1500i)


minimal lights? that things a christmas tree


----------



## Spud387

Questions for everyone here. Since you're all running pretty beefy PCs with at least one 980, what monitor(s) and resolution are you using?


----------



## Little Big Alex

When using SLI, one of my GPUs usage will lower when things get intensive in games using SLI. For example, one GPU will be at 99% and the other will be at 60-70%. This is in games with proper SLI support too. Any suggestions?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Questions for everyone here. Since you're all running pretty beefy PCs with at least one 980, what monitor(s) and resolution are you using?


A few here running the ROG swift, and some 4K folks. Personally I'm using a QNIX QX2700 and a 1080P asus as a secondary monitor for work. Planning on getting some sort of Gsync monitor that's 1440P or above next year with tax refund money. (as of now the only choices seem to be the Acer 4K and the ROG swift). I would hope nobody here is rocking one or more of these cards and still doing 1080p 60hz.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> When using SLI, one of my GPUs usage will lower when things get intensive in games using SLI. For example, one GPU will be at 99% and the other will be at 60-70%. This is in games with proper SLI support too. Any suggestions?


See what happens if you set the GPU clocks separately instead of synchronized.You may be seeing less GPU usage on one card because its boost clock is ramping up higher than the other, and the lower boosted card is the bottleneck as it reaches 99-100% usage. For mine in SLI, my top card has to be clocked 30mhz less than the bottom one in order for them to stay in sync. Otherwise, the top card runs at a lower voltage and throttles. It's a bug or "feature," however you want to look at it. But the problem has been discussed on the Nvidia forums, and someone there suggested the solution of setting different offset clocks, and it works. For many, 30-40Mhz lower is the answer, while for others it's more like 10.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/5/


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Questions for everyone here. Since you're all running pretty beefy PCs with at least one 980, what monitor(s) and resolution are you using?


Asus ROG PG278Q 144hz Gsync 1440p

I got the monitor for a big upgrade but you can get cheap 4k monitors now. But they are only 60hz is all.


----------



## GosuPl

Welcome 980s users!
Time to we to join ;-)
I have one ASUS 980 Strix ASIC 79% (1547/7700) and one MSI 980 reference ASIC 69% (1476/7500)
And i mus admit, this Maxwells outperform my "old" 780Ti's Matrixe's (1300/7800) pretty well.
But i have one question for you until i sold my Strix, (want sold Strix and MSI and go 2x ASUS 980 Reference's (just like ASUS, and MSI throw back my 780Ti Lighting today, and lieing btw...) )
On SLI setup, better way is reference card go on top, or low? For best airflow.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Questions for everyone here. Since you're all running pretty beefy PCs with at least one 980, what monitor(s) and resolution are you using?


A single 1080p Dell U2312HM IPS for gaming but I am going to start playing with 5760x1080p with my 3 monitors soon. I just hate having to switch back and forth between surround....nvidia really needs to make that a smoother process.


----------



## Hilpi234

It seems, if the asic scores are close and the Bios the same, the SLI Sync works quite well.

 



The bottom card with higher Asic is master, it uses only 1.231 @ Max Voltage(Top 1.256v), but now they clock completly in sync, with the difference of one Voltage Step.


----------



## StephenP85

Mine have about a 10% ASIC difference, (70 and 79.5), and if I don't clock them out of synch, the top card (higher ASIC) stays at 1.8v max, so it can't even handle the overclocks that my lower ASIC card can. Luckily the offset fix works. Someone posted on the Nvidia forum that the issue is being looked at.


----------



## Hilpi234

Yea i got one with 60,4. (17%)

Max oc in Sync was 1442 the one card clocked with 1,175v and the other with 1.256v









It was hitting the 125% PT and the other stayed below 100%.

Put it up for sale, after 2 Hours -.-

I hope my 2nd block, arrives on monday. These two should do fine @ 1550/4000 under Water.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I just ran some tests and this is what I got in Heaven and the Shadow of Mordor benchmark on ultra.
> 
> Heaven:
> 1535/7010 = 73.4
> 1535/7816 = 76.9
> 1535/8316 = 78.5
> 
> 1575/8126 = 79.0
> 1575/8316 = 79.7
> 
> Shadow of Mordor:
> - - - - - - - - - Min / Max / Average FPS
> 1535/7010 = 50.08, 286.63, 89.29
> 1535/7816 = 51.98, 287.68, 93.07
> 1535/8316 = 53.65, 289.10, 95.17
> 
> 1575/8126 = 54.96, 290.17, 96.93
> 1575/8316 = 57.94, 270.91, 97.33
> Glad to hear that as I was trying to figure out why I wasn't getting the scores he was talking about. I'm using a 4790k at 4.8Ghz with HT enabled.


My Vmem is quietly higher OCed, maybe that's the reason.
1500/8400 FSE is in 7200-300range
1580/8470 i have 7700+ - here:

That's why my assumptions were 7.5 ~ 1540.
As for the Heaven i had posted earlier my 24/7 OC
81fps @ 1540/8200


----------



## MattBee

Do you guys leave adaptive power managment on in control panel or turn it to max performance?


----------



## DStealth

Let alone the efficiency and do some bench numbers, here's my single card on air in 3d11


Not my best GPU score so far, but best overall score










Edit: A, forgot to mention that ManuelG from NVIDIA promised me further Firestrike optimizations for Maxwell with the incoming driver, whatever he meant with this "3DMark Fire Strike performance issue is fixed"


----------



## Hilpi234

Runs quite well, except the annoying Vacuum cleaner sound.

But i still having trouble to reach 16k firestrike scores, can try what i want, i cannot get over 15600 with one card... maybe cpu Limit ?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2920451

1580 core /4100 mem and still only 15650


----------



## StephenP85

Maybe back off on the mem? I get declining scores on both cards when I breach 2000-ish (4000). My best score on one 980 is 16288. Same CPU as you. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2930649


----------



## Hilpi234

Hmmm worth a shot... only gets worse









The odd thing about it, the extreme Score seems to be normal.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956777


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Hmmm worth a shot... only gets worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing about it, the extreme Score seems to be normal.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956777


I feel like OC'ing the memory is showing a certain pattern that it did on some AMD cards a few years ago. Meaning fps does down after OC'ing around 8000mhz but then jumps up rapidly if you continue to increase the memory clock past 8200mhz. Something to do with the memory and core being out of sync and then being ok.


----------



## Hilpi234

I think, its simply my system with Firestrike normal. I also do not deactivate firewall and enforce max CPU speed... this is still a gaming System









Tomb Raider you get around 1 min fps more, every 150 MHZ Mem, at the same Coreclock.

Im far more amazed about the 500 w Power draw in Games, with 2 Cards @1500 and OC CPU, 55w while browsing the web


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> See what happens if you set the GPU clocks separately instead of synchronized.You may be seeing less GPU usage on one card because its boost clock is ramping up higher than the other, and the lower boosted card is the bottleneck as it reaches 99-100% usage. For mine in SLI, my top card has to be clocked 30mhz less than the bottom one in order for them to stay in sync. Otherwise, the top card runs at a lower voltage and throttles. It's a bug or "feature," however you want to look at it. But the problem has been discussed on the Nvidia forums, and someone there suggested the solution of setting different offset clocks, and it works. For many, 30-40Mhz lower is the answer, while for others it's more like 10.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/5/


Thanks. Do you know anyway that I could view the GPUs Voltage in the OSD?


----------



## Little Big Alex

Forgot to say, lowing the OC of the card solved the issue. I hope Nvidia can come up with a fix though.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Your mobo isn't SLI capable unfortunately.
> But no problem with primary + Physx card! It won't bottleneck at all.
> The test i did was done with the Physx card at PCIE 4X as well!
> In games supporting it you'll see hell of a boost vs single gpu only.
> I hope i helped.


@MikeGR7, can you try please if you put the Physx Card to PCIE X16 (dual X8 with your main GPU) if there would be more improvement. Thanks.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> It seems, if the asic scores are close and the Bios the same, the SLI Sync works quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom card with higher Asic is master, it uses only 1.231 @ Max Voltage(Top 1.256v), but now they clock completly in sync, with the difference of one Voltage Step.


Does the NVIDIA control panel auto set the card with highest ASIC as master?? My bottom card also has a higher ASIC and it auto set to master. Little confusing with some programs as I'm not sure which card is which (EVGA Precision goes off of PCIe slots, NVIDIA Inspector goes off master/slave for 1st/2nd card), and I'm also conscious of connecting my monitor to the slave card (top card), but if I connect it to my bottom card, then I pretty much can't see a thing outside of Windows. Does any of this affect performance?


----------



## thuNXa

Your Fire Strike normal is good.
Mine are 7001 and 13753.
But my OC is at 1548/2128.


----------



## Hilpi234

The Card you choose in AB is the Master Card. I guess it works only so well, because both cards use the same voltage Table, 1.206v without increase.

My monitor is, also is connected to the slave Card.

I saw the same behavior, on my old 780ti card wich i sold to a friend, flashed a Tuned Stock Bios to my Card and his. (asic 78 and 59) Stock Voltage 1.162 and 1.20.

After Sli was enabled the 78 Asic 1.125v and the 59 Asic 1.212v. The driver did apply one boost bit, to the bad card and throttled mine by 3 bits. to match them.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Your Fire Strike normal is good.
> Mine are 7001 and 13753.
> But my OC is at 1548/2128.


OMG soo much hype, just shot it on my 24/ just for you guys


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> OMG soo much hype, just shot it on my 24/ just for you guys


I wish i had a G1 and better CPU to see if it is the CPU or the better PCB that gives this results.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> The Card you choose in AB is the Master Card. I guess it works only so well, because both cards use the same voltage Table, 1.206v without increase.
> 
> My monitor is, also is connected to the slave Card.
> 
> I saw the same behavior, on my old 780ti card wich i sold to a friend, flashed a Tuned Stock Bios to my Card and his. (asic 78 and 59) Stock Voltage 1.162 and 1.20.
> 
> After Sli was enabled the 78 Asic 1.125v and the 59 Asic 1.212v. The driver did apply one boost bit, to the bad card and throttled mine by 3 bits. to match them.


Cold you please explain what you mean by the card you choose in afterburner?


----------



## Hilpi234

This is the master Card, you can verify it, by clicking the info Button.



I want my block, the Ram on this card, is only held back, by a little bit of addional Power.

The fan uses 10% of the TDP @ 100%

Has anyone tried, enforcing a p-state to a card, i always get a black screen, after hitting enter, is this because of Falcon?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> @MikeGR7, can you try please if you put the Physx Card to PCIE X16 (dual X8 with your main GPU) if there would be more improvement. Thanks.


Well not now sorry because i have diffrent clocks and the system is done with testing.
Only gaming now.
Buuttt.... I always like to help so when i start messing with it again i'll definately quote you with the results.
It will also be more interesting then because i'll finally have a 750ti for some extra comparisons.
ETA for all this is around one week.

Honestly if you're impatient i can assure you that it won't make a diffrence. Physx calculation are NOT pcie limited.
I did run it at 1X and saw no diffrence than 4X.

You've seen my post with the comparison GTX470 vs 970 for Physx i suppose?


----------



## flexus

I`ve been running my card some days with the power limit mod.
To me it feels and act like the modded bios for the Titan when the boost was removed.
The clock you set will not throttle, so this mod alone will fix that.
Is there anyone on this board that also did the vmod?
I think if you are going to do the power mod then also do the vmod at the same time.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> My Vmem is quietly higher ~


Now we're talking. You had me worried.









I get about a frame or two less at about the same settings which makes sense. Especially since im using Windows 8.1. At 1550/8400 I scored 7290 in the graphics sub section of fse. Second test got 7377. Graphics test 1 = 39.23, Graphics test 2 = 27.06, physics test = 43.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I`ve been running my card some days with the power limit mod.
> To me it feels and act like the modded bios for the Titan when the boost was removed.
> The clock you set will not throttle, so this mod alone will fix that.
> Is there anyone on this board that also did the vmod?
> I think if you are going to do the power mod then also do the vmod at the same time.


Power limit mod?Where can I find it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> @MikeGR7, can you try please if you put the Physx Card to PCIE X16 (dual X8 with your main GPU) if there would be more improvement. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well not now sorry because i have diffrent clocks and the system is done with testing.
> Only gaming now.
> Buuttt.... I always like to help so when i start messing with it again i'll definately quote you with the results.
> It will also be more interesting then because i'll finally have a 750ti for some extra comparisons.
> ETA for all this is around one week.
> 
> Honestly if you're impatient i can assure you that it won't make a diffrence. Physx calculation are NOT pcie limited.
> *I did run it at 1X and saw no diffrence than 4X.*
> 
> You've seen my post with the comparison GTX470 vs 970 for Physx i suppose?
Click to expand...

having a 780 and 570physX thats pretty much what i have observed.

ran the 570 @ x8 (dual x16 pci-e 2.0/3.0 slot), x4 pci-e 2.0 slot (diabled marvell sata/usb port on mobo) and x1 (enabled usb/sata)

saw no difference benchmarking/playing metroLL (~15% physX gpu usage) nor playing borderlands2 (~30%-40% usage).

on a side note:
if EVGA is going to take any longer stepping up - i just may buy a 980 and then run SLI - but for 1080 thats overkill . . maybe


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well not now sorry because i have diffrent clocks and the system is done with testing.
> Only gaming now.
> Buuttt.... I always like to help so when i start messing with it again i'll definately quote you with the results.
> It will also be more interesting then because i'll finally have a 750ti for some extra comparisons.
> ETA for all this is around one week.
> 
> Honestly if you're impatient i can assure you that it won't make a diffrence. Physx calculation are NOT pcie limited.
> I did run it at 1X and saw no diffrence than 4X.
> 
> You've seen my post with the comparison GTX470 vs 970 for Physx i suppose?


Thanks a lot. + rep









Hoping to see more of your testing in the future.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> having a 780 and 570physX thats pretty much what i have observed.
> 
> ran the 570 @ x8 (dual x16 pci-e 2.0/3.0 slot), x4 pci-e 2.0 slot (diabled marvell sata/usb port on mobo) and x1 (enabled usb/sata)
> 
> saw no difference benchmarking/playing metroLL (~15% physX gpu usage) nor playing borderlands2 (~30%-40% usage).


Thanks a lot looniam for sharing this info.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> See what happens if you set the GPU clocks separately instead of synchronized.You may be seeing less GPU usage on one card because its boost clock is ramping up higher than the other, and the lower boosted card is the bottleneck as it reaches 99-100% usage. For mine in SLI, my top card has to be clocked 30mhz less than the bottom one in order for them to stay in sync. Otherwise, the top card runs at a lower voltage and throttles. It's a bug or "feature," however you want to look at it. But the problem has been discussed on the Nvidia forums, and someone there suggested the solution of setting different offset clocks, and it works. For many, 30-40Mhz lower is the answer, while for others it's more like 10.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/5/


Thank for your info, helped me a lot : my cards are ASIC wise very close, both 79%,but anyhow the top card has to be clocked 30MHz lower like by you.
After that they rund 1520 @SLI without any hassle. Must be a driver bug.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the master Card, you can verify it, by clicking the info Button.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my block, the Ram on this card, is only held back, by a little bit of addional Power.
> 
> The fan uses 10% of the TDP @ 100%
> 
> Has anyone tried, enforcing a p-state to a card, i always get a black screen, after hitting enter, is this because of Falcon?


Interesting. I just checked this, and my bottom card is the master. It's also the lower ASIC.


----------



## orifter

For what it's worth, here is the most I could push out of my MSI Gaming 4G 980 in Afterburner

Voltage: +87
Power limit: 122
Core Clock: +193
Memory Clock: +395

This puts it at 1383 GPU clock with 1484 boost in GPU-Z.

FYI the ASIC is 74.1 on this card


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Power limit mod?Where can I find it?


Step 8
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## Imprezzion

Is there a boost disabled BIOS for the G1 Gaming? I tried searching the OP and the thread but no results


----------



## Nizzen

There is not going to be a custom bios for gtx 980. We are getting foolet


----------



## Wihglah

I just flashed my reference card with the SC ACX bios - definite Boosting to 1440MHz now with no OC

Still stable at 1600/3900, but the TDP has reduced by about 10%. Going to do a fresh firestrike run now.


----------



## calliusmaximus

So to confirm by flashing to the acc bios for reference the top is lower with the same clock ?


----------



## Axon

Ive seen a lot of people with idle temps in the region of 40C yet both my 980 reference cards are idling at around 28C/32C ambient is 21C/22C not a bad thing but 40C does seem high!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Is this power limit and or voltage limit fluctuating like this normal?










I have it back at stock for now. Poor overclocker. EVGA SC ACX 2.0 the ASIC score is only 67.1









The image is from running Arma 3. Getting stuttering. Not so pronounced when using a GSync monitor, but noticeable.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Interesting. I just checked this, and my bottom card is the master. It's also the lower ASIC.


Is there a way to change this or is this how it should be??


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Is there a way to change this or is this how it should be??


I honestly have no idea what difference it makes. Maybe someone else can shed some light on it.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I honestly have no idea what difference it makes. Maybe someone else can shed some light on it.


Yeah it's more just my OCD kicking in and it also makes it confusing sometimes trying to figure out which card is which. EVGA Precision goes off the PCIe slots whereas NVIDIA Inspector goes off of master/slave.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Just started getting Coil Whine randomly any reason was playing watch dogs for days nothing even at high fps now coil whine every time I open it tried with vsync and off week ago and now.

Have been overclocking alot it's random I run it at 4k and its minimal run it at 1400p loader run it 1080p and under and it's not as loud.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Man the more I keep hearing about coil whine, the more I am wanting to ignore this series and wait for a new card, or see what AMD brings to the plate in response. Coil whine is completely and totally unacceptable.


----------



## NASzi

wooohooo just ordered a Zotac 980 reference. Should be here Tuesday. I have a korean 1440p on the way as well.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man the more I keep hearing about coil whine, the more I am wanting to ignore this series and wait for a new card, or see what AMD brings to the plate in response. Coil whine is completely and totally unacceptable.


FWIW, I've had none.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> FWIW, I've had none.


Yeah, I just read the poll statistics that show almost 50% have it, especially the 970 series. So, maybe I will definitely get the 980, then locate all the chokes and add some rubber cement along the sides of all of them, if possible. Then slap a waterblock on it and a thick plate on the top side and hope I do not have it. My computer folds every night and sits just a few feet from my bed. Not sure I can handle that if I notice it...


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I just read the poll statistics that show almost 50% have it, especially the 970 series. So, maybe I will definitely get the 980, then locate all the chokes and add some rubber cement along the sides of all of them, if possible. Then slap a waterblock on it and a thick plate on the top side and hope I do not have it. My computer folds every night and sits just a few feet from my bed. Not sure I can handle that if I notice it...


Wow, I hadn't realized that it was that widespread of an issue... I've got a second one on order now, I hope it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man the more I keep hearing about coil whine, the more I am wanting to ignore this series and wait for a new card, or see what AMD brings to the plate in response. Coil whine is completely and totally unacceptable.


Mine is 100% silent.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Mine is 100% silent.


Yeah that is what I want, completely silent, just like my 5870 has been the last 5 years.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

My second 980 has coil whine but not as much as the first.


----------



## seithan

Hey guys, im wondering, connecting 1x6pin and 1x8pin with a g1 980 via a pin converter, could it be unstable at high clocks like 1500? Would a psu with two real 8pin powers remedy the issue?


----------



## Imprezzion

No. It's just 2 extra ground pins. As long as the PSU is up to the task of supplying enough stable power it should run and overclock just fine.


----------



## MaddenModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I just read the poll statistics that show almost 50% have it, especially the 970 series. So, maybe I will definitely get the 980, then locate all the chokes and add some rubber cement along the sides of all of them, if possible. Then slap a waterblock on it and a thick plate on the top side and hope I do not have it. My computer folds every night and sits just a few feet from my bed. Not sure I can handle that if I notice it...


My MSI reference GTX 980 has coil whine too but it only happens when frame rate is really high like 200+. If i turn vsync on and limit my frame rate to 60 i will not whine. I am still going to return my card to the store tho. If that is how the new 9xx series is gonna be. I am probably gonna stick with my 680 and wait for the next gen. I really can't stand any noise because it might distract me and got me killed in game. I need 100% focus.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> No. It's just 2 extra ground pins. As long as the PSU is up to the task of supplying enough stable power it should run and overclock just fine.


but its not.
I get artifacts at 1550 on firestrike, but no artifacts at lower frequencies. Still it will randomly crash even at 1500 in Heaven or heavy games. Temperature is not of an issue so im thinking it must be my psu. My asic is 75%
Maybe my toughpower 750 has not enough overhead for the g1 gtx at high clocks


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> but its not.
> I get artifacts at 1550 on firestrike, but no artifacts at lower frequencies. Still it will randomly crash even at 1500 in Heaven or heavy games. Temperature is not of an issue so im thinking it must be my psu. My asic is 75%
> Maybe my toughpower 750 has not enough overhead for the g1 gtx at high clocks


I really should.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey anyone know the difference between the Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming rev 1.0 and 1.1?
I can't find any info anywhere...


----------



## Axon

I only get slight coil whine but only when im folding it never coil whines otherwise strange


----------



## famich

@OccamRazor: Any progress on the unlocked BIOS, sir ?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Maybe my toughpower 750 has not enough overhead for the g1 gtx at high clocks


Answer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Im far more amazed about the 500 w Power draw in Games, with 2 Cards @1500 and OC CPU, 55w while browsing the web


----------



## class101

Btw not sure if you have seen this but nvidia confirmed the voltage difference in SLI is probably going to be fixed

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4338786/#4338786


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Btw not sure if you have seen this but nvidia confirmed the voltage difference in SLI is probably going to be fixed
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4338786/#4338786


That's great news. Thanks for the info.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> but its not.
> I get artifacts at 1550 on firestrike, but no artifacts at lower frequencies. Still it will randomly crash even at 1500 in Heaven or heavy games. Temperature is not of an issue so im thinking it must be my psu. My asic is 75%
> Maybe my toughpower 750 has not enough overhead for the g1 gtx at high clocks


_SHUTDOWNS_ are a PSU problem.

_CRASHING_ is a OC/driver problem.


----------



## seithan

Looks stable at 1520/500. At least on Heaven, leaving it out doing loops. I hope it really is on games too, 1520 clock aint bad at all.
So im cool with 1x6pin and 1x8pin? No need to spend a small fortune on a G2 1000 right away?


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Looks stable at 1520/500. At least on Heaven, leaving it out doing loops. I hope it really is on games too, 1520 clock aint bad at all.
> So im cool with 1x6pin and 1x8pin? No need to spend a small fortune on a G2 1000 right away?


No def not. A 750w is still plenty good enough. I oc my g1 to 1520 1.25v and my 4770k to 4.9ghz. few hdds and fans. Still got power to spare. So your def good.


----------



## Imprezzion

Nah. Your unit is plenty powerful









I still gotta fix my wierd issues but my card's a 970. Problem is that in the 970 topic there's not a lot of answering going on so i hope you guys don't mind me asking here as well.

Keep in mind: This is a GTX9*7*0 G1 Gaming.

1. The VRAM overclocks terribly.. Is this just bad luck or am I doing something wrong. It has Samsung chips running on 3500 stock.
I can get to maybe 3600 stable but even 3700- 3750 will give random freezes with a single colored screen. It's fine on stock tho.

2. Voltage doesn't seem to afect my card at all. It's not a great overclocker on it's own but that's probably because of the very very high stock boost clocks on this particular card. out of the box it boosts to 1417Mhz. I can only add about +100 to this for ~1508Mhz and it's not even 100% stable i think. Now. It will run this on just the stock voltage in MSI Afterburner.
If I add the full +87mV it changes nothing in terms of max OC. Cannot get past 1508Mhz without it crashing my Battlefield 4 or CS:GO for example. I haven't checked whether voltage and temps actually increase or not or whether it just isn't applying it but it seems wierd...

3. When I use the latest 344.16 driver I can't change any of the ''3D Settings'' for games or it will constantly crash in games. Especially Battlefield 4. It will just give the ''.....has stopped working.......'' error if I for example add transparancy aa, force pre-rendered frames to max 1 and force maximum texture quality in the NVCP.
I'm going to install 344.11 when I get back from work to see if this fixes it..


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> but its not.
> I get artifacts at 1550 on firestrike, but no artifacts at lower frequencies. Still it will randomly crash even at 1500 in Heaven or heavy games. Temperature is not of an issue so im thinking it must be my psu. My asic is 75%
> Maybe my toughpower 750 has not enough overhead for the g1 gtx at high clocks


Im using a 750W PSU with dual GTX 980's overclocked to 1469MHz core and 2009MHz memory no problems what so ever


----------



## MaddenModer

I installed my old GTX 680 FTW today and I observed some coil whines from fire strike too. Just like my GTX 980, it has zero whine in game. Does anyone have the same issue? Just coil whines in fire strike but no whine from video games.


----------



## djinferno806

So my benchmark stable OC , 1557/8300 isn't as stable in games.

About an hour into most heavy games, it will either freeze and i have to use task manager to shut it down. Or it will crash to a weird orange screen and then to desktop with driver failed warning.

Anyway I've dropped to 1540/7800 to see if it was the memory primarily causing issues. I know the error correction can only stop memory crashing for so long.

What do you guys have in terms of game stable OCs? Most of these OCs especially on memory seem large but there is no way they are 24/7 stable.

Also for coil whine, its moderate when the GPU is loaded at 100%. But its been getting better as of late. Seems the induction coils/chokes may need time to settle in?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Nah. Your unit is plenty powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta fix my wierd issues but my card's a 970. Problem is that in the 970 topic there's not a lot of answering going on so i hope you guys don't mind me asking here as well.
> 
> Keep in mind: This is a GTX9*7*0 G1 Gaming.
> 
> 1. The VRAM overclocks terribly.. Is this just bad luck or am I doing something wrong. It has Samsung chips running on 3500 stock.
> I can get to maybe 3600 stable but even 3700- 3750 will give random freezes with a single colored screen. It's fine on stock tho.
> 
> 2. Voltage doesn't seem to afect my card at all. It's not a great overclocker on it's own but that's probably because of the very very high stock boost clocks on this particular card. out of the box it boosts to 1417Mhz. I can only add about +100 to this for ~1508Mhz and it's not even 100% stable i think. Now. It will run this on just the stock voltage in MSI Afterburner.
> If I add the full +87mV it changes nothing in terms of max OC. Cannot get past 1508Mhz without it crashing my Battlefield 4 or CS:GO for example. I haven't checked whether voltage and temps actually increase or not or whether it just isn't applying it but it seems wierd...
> 
> 3. When I use the latest 344.16 driver I can't change any of the ''3D Settings'' for games or it will constantly crash in games. Especially Battlefield 4. It will just give the ''.....has stopped working.......'' error if I for example add transparancy aa, force pre-rendered frames to max 1 and force maximum texture quality in the NVCP.
> I'm going to install 344.11 when I get back from work to see if this fixes it..


I think asus locked the bios on the strix 970 and stRix 980 to 1.212 volts. Ive been unable to get msi afterburner or gpu-z to register anything above 1.2 volts. I dont think voltage is working like on evga where i guess there able to hit 1.25 volts or so.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Look what just arrived...


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Btw not sure if you have seen this but nvidia confirmed the voltage difference in SLI is probably going to be fixed
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4338786/#4338786


Good news indeed. Hope new drivers are just around the corner, as this definitely needs to be addressed quickly.

Making the adjustments leveled out my voltages, however now I'm plundering over why one of the cards seems to be capped at 1.2v at max load regardless of what I do. Hmm....


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Look what just arrived...


So, I did push it to 8000MHz memory and 1510 MHz core (didn't try more, as my target was 8k/1.5k anyway)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4438156?

Core is not stable in first test of benchmark (it goes ~20MHz lower and then back), guess I was hitting power limit, any thoughts how to avoid that ? However, it does not bother me that much.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Highest i can get anygood?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3017280

im a novice etc

Core Clock +225 mhz
Memory Clock + 452 mhz

No Voltage change.


----------



## seithan

@h4wk
Not much you can do about it.
Try stressing with Heaven or games like battlefield. Still 1510 is less than 1fps difference


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I think I have fixed it, just removed voltage and added more core clock







.. now it stays above 1500







(lowest 1524, highest 1537)
This is it for me, 24/7.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4438604?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I think I have fixed it, just removed voltage and added more core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. now it stays above 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lowest 1524, highest 1537)
> This is it for me, 24/7.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4438604?


yes, same here.
More voltage - less clock speed possible


----------



## Syceo

Hi Guys , im a total novice at flashing a rom so this will be my first attempt. Would anyone kindly point me in the direction of a suitable replacement rom for a pair of MSI ref 980's. Am I right in assuming that I will need a compatible rom for the reference design? for example the EVGA SC ? if so I have already downloaded this rom from techpower up database. Any suggestions or point to a comprehensive guide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> yes, same here.
> More voltage - less clock speed possible


Indirectly yes but not because of stability but due to you hitting your TDP limit of the board. If your temps are too high + increased power draw will trigger the power limit throttling.

Had the same problem with my stock card until I put my EK block on it. My power limit now almost never reaches 120%. That's with 1575mhz and 87mV added. Temps play a big role in the power limit/TDP limit.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Indirectly yes but not because of stability but due to you hitting your TDP limit of the board. If your temps are too high + increased power draw will trigger the power limit throttling.
> 
> Had the same problem with my stock card until I put my EK block on it. My power limit now almost never reaches 120%. That's with 1575mhz and 87mV added. Temps play a big role in the power limit/TDP limit.


yes and no more fan that takes additional watts








My blocks should arrive in 1 or 2 days.

Not sure but i guess my silicon is maxed at 1548 for firestrike, will see.


----------



## cocous

One question please.
We know whats the difference for version 1.0 and version 1.1
from Gtx 980 G1?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Nizzen

Looks like Gigabyte G1 gtx 980 does have a high powertarget







Maximum i spotted was 80% with max voltage and 1584mhz







There is no sign of throttling, and I have tried 2x g1 cards now.

My 2x 980 G1
Asic 65% = 1559mhz
Asic 79,2 = 1584 mhz

I just need more Voltage









My 2x Evga sc reference and 1xmsi 980 reference is throttling. G1 FTW


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like Gigabyte G1 gtx 980 does have a high powertarget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum i spotted was 80% with max voltage and 1584mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no sign of throttling, and I have tried 2x g1 cards now.
> 
> My 2x 980 G1
> Asic 65% = 1559mhz
> Asic 79,2 = 1584 mhz
> 
> I just need more Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2x Evga sc reference and 1xmsi 980 reference is throttling. G1 FTW


what software you use to see if the card throttle?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what software you use to see if the card throttle?


msi afterburner.


----------



## wgizmo

My my my


----------



## ACIDTITAN

what is the best core and memory clock for a GTX 980 Reference Gigabyte.

I cant break 13000 is fire strike 12600 without crashing.

gpu clock 225mhz
mem clock 452


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> what is the best core and memory clock for a GTX 980 Reference Gigabyte.
> 
> I cant break 13000 is fire strike 12600 without crashing.
> 
> gpu clock 225mhz
> mem clock 452


what CPU you use?
sounds like a round 1500mhz if you have nvidia clocks.
Whats the max. boost?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like Gigabyte G1 gtx 980 does have a high powertarget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum i spotted was 80% with max voltage and 1584mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no sign of throttling, and I have tried 2x g1 cards now.
> 
> My 2x 980 G1
> Asic 65% = 1559mhz
> Asic 79,2 = 1584 mhz
> 
> I just need more Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2x Evga sc reference and 1xmsi 980 reference is throttling. G1 FTW


thats why people are getting high results with G1 and OC








Any benchmark results links/screens?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> msi afterburner.


how can I "read the throttle" on that software?
what value should I look?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> thats why people are getting high results with G1 and OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any benchmark results links/screens?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029442

14890 Firestrike

7313 fs extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029497


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> what CPU you use?
> sounds like a round 1500mhz if you have nvidia clocks.
> Whats the max. boost?


I7 4770 3.9ghz GTX 980 boost clock is 1216mhz

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1693&products_id=29083&zenid=e3eed69426af264f5aa97ebe42420650

What are the best clocks to run at.


----------



## Trolle BE

I'm still doubting of what to get.
I'm playing at 1080p and will only go for 144hz next but I always crank everything up









I can't decide between :
Zotac 970 extreme(voltage limit makes me doubt)
Inno3d 970 airboss (2x6pin enough?)
2x gigabyte 970 g1
Or
Zotac and inno3d 980 versions (look at 970's)

The gigabyte 970's will take a while to get in Stock tho.

Can't decide


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> I7 4770 3.9ghz GTX 980 boost clock is 1216mhz
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1693&products_id=29083&zenid=e3eed69426af264f5aa97ebe42420650
> 
> What are the best clocks to run at.


thats not your boost clock with 200+ chip oz
this is the base boost without oc.

Your score is fine. some people are using around 1500-1550 chip and 2000-2100 mhz memory clock to go any higher then 13000.
And your CPU is a non-K CPU, so you cant push your physics score and stay around 10k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029442
> 
> 14890 Firestrike
> 
> 7313 fs extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029497


is that the higher asic one?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2977891

FSE:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2978094

thats a reference when i had a driver bug disabling power limit.
Not sure if it worked correctly with that bug.. but seems so since i use about 40 mhz less chip clocks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> I'm still doubting of what to get.
> I'm playing at 1080p and will only go for 144hz next but I always crank everything up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between :
> Zotac 970 extreme(voltage limit makes me doubt)
> Inno3d 970 airboss (2x6pin enough?)
> 2x gigabyte 970 g1
> Or
> Zotac and inno3d 980 versions (look at 970's)
> 
> The gigabyte 970's will take a while to get in Stock tho.
> 
> Can't decide


I'm in the same "Can't decide boat" yet again. I thought it was cut and dry after all the research, but so glad I waited as long as I did, because now this coil whine thing is severely turning me off. Considering I am water cooled with a custom built setup, I do not have the luxury of testing a card to see if its quiet or not. I want the 980 for my 1440p, but I think I will just force my 5870 into much longer service than I had anticipated until one of the manufacturers will absolutely guarantee zero coil whine. The Asus Strix claims to be noise free at full loads using "Choke Concrete Cores" (what ever that is lol), but still users are hearing them whine at full loads. I'm next to my computer 24/7, so no thanks... lol

Anyone know if these Strix series will get a water block, or are they made specifically for Air?


----------



## Drunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know if these Strix series will get a water block, or are they made specifically for Air?


Apparently water blocks are coming ... soon ....









http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1528


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Those of you with 8000+ on your memory, have you checked fps numbers as you've increased it? Or you just chose that memory clock speed and went with it.
> 
> I'm just trying to gauge how many people actually saw fps improvements with memory after about 8000mhz.
> 
> Thanks.


I did a sweep of memory speeds, and faster has almost always been better for FS, Heaven, and Valley. +797MHz is consistently better than +702MHz, but the one run I've tested at +829MHz was slower than +797MHz. So ~8600MHz is about the best I'm gonna get for short benchmarks. Also of interest, running the mem speed up so high does take some power budget away from the core, but in the end it's still faster.

For gaming, 8196MHz works great for me. 8300 has occasional artifacts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I just ran some tests and this is what I got in Heaven and the Shadow of Mordor benchmark on ultra.
> 
> Heaven:
> 1535/7010 = 73.4
> 1535/7816 = 76.9
> 1535/8316 = 78.5
> 
> 1575/8126 = 79.0
> 1575/8316 = 79.7
> 
> Shadow of Mordor:
> - - - - - - - - - Min / Max / Average FPS
> 1535/7010 = 50.08, 286.63, 89.29
> 1535/7816 = 51.98, 287.68, 93.07
> 1535/8316 = 53.65, 289.10, 95.17
> 
> 1575/8126 = 54.96, 290.17, 96.93
> 1575/8316 = 57.94, 270.91, 97.33
> Glad to hear that as I was trying to figure out why I wasn't getting the scores he was talking about. I'm using a 4790k at 4.8Ghz with HT enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Runs quite well, except the annoying Vacuum cleaner sound.
> 
> But i still having trouble to reach 16k firestrike scores, can try what i want, i cannot get over 15600 with one card... maybe cpu Limit ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2920451
> 
> 1580 core /4100 mem and still only 15650


Those do seem a little low. I got a 15836 gfx subscore with 1531 core / 4032 mem. And my core speed actually averages more like 1510MHz during the tests. That's also with the 4770k at 4.7GHz. In order to get past 16000, I had to bump up to 4.8GHz, which got me about 100 pts on the gfx score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> So my benchmark stable OC , 1557/8300 isn't as stable in games.
> 
> About an hour into most heavy games, it will either freeze and i have to use task manager to shut it down. Or it will crash to a weird orange screen and then to desktop with driver failed warning.
> 
> Anyway I've dropped to 1540/7800 to see if it was the memory primarily causing issues. I know the error correction can only stop memory crashing for so long.
> 
> What do you guys have in terms of game stable OCs? Most of these OCs especially on memory seem large but there is no way they are 24/7 stable.
> 
> Also for coil whine, its moderate when the GPU is loaded at 100%. But its been getting better as of late. Seems the induction coils/chokes may need time to settle in?


I don't play games 24/7, but a 2-3 hr session of Crysis 3 has no problems at 1518 / 8196. The core speed averages 1505-ish in reality.


----------



## Works4me

Yes , they state this on most cards , i hope they do manufacture those as my two MSI gtx980 gaming are getting pretty hot ( still not r9 290 hot but still )


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drunken*
> 
> Apparently water blocks are coming ... soon ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1528


Yes , they state this on most cards , i hope they do manufacture those as my two MSI gtx980 gaming are getting pretty hot ( still not r9 290 hot but still )


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drunken*
> 
> Apparently water blocks are coming ... soon ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1528


Hmm, while I was looking at the EK blocks and the cards they were meant for, I suddenly had an idea on taming coil whine. I wonder if the water block manufacturers can somehow build into the block design a large rubber section (same size as the choke line) that directly touches and applies a very small amount of pressure directly on top of the Chokes? This will save a little bit on copper, plus with water going through the block, the rubber will be cooled ever so slightly and so would the chokes. The rubber would absorb all the vibration from the coils?

1/8" thick rubber directly buried into the copper in its own cut out compartment. Make it the same width and length of the chokes, apply a "slightly" amount of vibration dampening pressure and there you go. lol, I wonder if I can get EK to cut me up one custom like?


----------



## Margammor

Just finishing my new build. Running smooth and stable and started OC the rig. Now at http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029075 ~11000. It seems quite low for more or less standard?

CPU OC at 4,1 Mhz and GPU at 1325.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Those do seem a little low. I got a 15836 gfx subscore with 1531 core / 4032 mem. And my core speed actually averages more like 1510MHz during the tests. That's also with the 4770k at 4.7GHz. In order to get past 16000, I had to bump up to 4.8GHz, which got me about 100 pts on the gfx score.
> I don't play games 24/7, but a 2-3 hr session of Crysis 3 has no problems at 1518 / 8196. The core speed averages 1505-ish in reality.


Strange that mine would be low. I ran FS at 1531/4034 and got 16056 in the graphics sub-score; according to precision the core stayed at 1531 solid through-out.

Or was that a mis-quote?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, while I was looking at the EK blocks and the cards they were meant for, I suddenly had an idea on taming coil whine. I wonder if the water block manufacturers can somehow build into the block design a large rubber section (same size as the choke line) that directly touches and applies a very small amount of pressure directly on top of the Chokes? This will save a little bit on copper, plus with water going through the block, the rubber will be cooled ever so slightly and so would the chokes. The rubber would absorb all the vibration from the coils?
> 
> 1/8" thick rubber directly buried into the copper in its own cut out compartment. Make it the same width and length of the chokes, apply a "slightly" amount of vibration dampening pressure and there you go. lol, I wonder if I can get EK to cut me up one custom like?


But wouldn't the coil inside the housing still vibrate against the insides?

Some people have even taken to putting some hot glue on the chokes to damper them a bit and then reapplying the housing.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Just finishing my new build. Running smooth and stable and started OC the rig. Now at http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029075 ~11000. It seems quite low for more or less standard?
> 
> CPU OC at 4,1 Mhz and GPU at 1325.


of course your CPU score is very low, even my 3770k eats your 5960x at oc
You might check your active core's while benching.
Seems like there are only 4 active according to your score.
When checked regardless of the results - remove all OC, set default settings in bios and test again and check your physics score


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> But wouldn't the coil inside the housing still vibrate against the insides?
> 
> Some people have even taken to putting some hot glue on the chokes to damper them a bit and then reapplying the housing.


Yes of course, which is why I said "Taming" the coil whine. There is no stopping it completely with todays tech, only containing like the millions of 120hz computer monitors do... See this image below? That is of a common 120hz LG panel using an overclocking board. This Choke you see in the pic has a large piece of rubber directly attached to it, put there to "absorb" all the vibration which causes users to hear coil whine. Without that rubber block there on bright screens at 120hz or more users with sensitive ears will hear a high pitched coil whine. It is a very common problem...



I am not sure if the block itself, since it is metal can contain coil whine, but I know for fact rubber dampening can, even the slightest amount of a rubber above the chokes could contain all of it.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> of course your CPU score is very low, even my 3770k eats your 5960x at oc
> You might check your active core's while benching.
> Seems like there are only 4 active according to your score.
> When checked regardless of the results - remove all OC, set default settings in bios and test again and check your physics score


Oops ;-( I will go back to all default. What do you mean by CPO very low, the OC? I do not m,ind the OC more, but like to remain the rig pretty silent. I have done 4,5 MHz, but then I need to run a pretty high noise fan profile.

I see physics indeed much much hiher (double more or less). Is that why you conclude that I have only 4 cores? How can that be, I see al my cores working in AI Suite when doing Photoshop work (as I write It is running 8 cores on 60% at 54C and quite silent).


----------



## NASzi

hey guys i'm pretty new to GPU overclocking but do have some experience. I'm getting my new 980 in tomorrow and plan to do some mild overclocking. I went with the Zotac reference edition since that's what I was able to find in stock. Here's my questions...

1. I will most likely be using MSI Afterburner for the OC, what numbers should I start at when overclocking in regards to the voltage, core clock & memory clock?
2. I see most of you are running 3dMark Firestrike, is this free to download? If so where can I download it from? I've been browsing the internet and it seems like it must be purchased.

Thanks,


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Oops ;-( I will go back to all default. What do you mean by CPO very low, the OC? I do not m,ind the OC more, but like to remain the rig pretty silent. I have done 4,5 MHz, but then I need to run a pretty high noise fan profile.
> 
> I see physics indeed much much hiher (double more or less). Is that why you conclude that I have only 4 cores? How can that be, I see al my cores working in AI Suite when doing Photoshop work (as I write It is running 8 cores on 60% at 54C and quite silent).


There is nothing wrong to OC. I dont own a Haswell-E but i read some people having problems changing minimal OC settings and their system will be unstable.
Check fire strike with default settings and see if it is better.

E: you should ask in the correct forums about CPU's


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Just finishing my new build. Running smooth and stable and started OC the rig. Now at http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3029075 ~11000. It seems quite low for more or less standard?
> 
> CPU OC at 4,1 Mhz and GPU at 1325.


That's about where my SC's stock settings land me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Strange that mine would be low. I ran FS at 1531/4034 and got 16056 in the graphics sub-score; according to precision the core stayed at 1531 solid through-out.
> 
> Or was that a mis-quote?


I was thinking your Heaven score was low, but now I can't remember what I got on it with 1530MHz. I guess I was expecting more from something like 1575/8316 and +100MHz more on your 4790k, but really probably just a frame or two at best now that I did some maths.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> I was thinking your Heaven score was low, but now I can't remember what I got on it with 1530MHz. I guess I was expecting more from something like 1575/8316 and +100MHz more on your 4790k, but really probably just a frame or two at best now that I did some maths.


Ahh ok, I'm being a bit paranoid about my scores. I think some of the difference could be from me using Windows 8?

It is weird though that I get 1 fps less in Heaven with 1530/4158 than with the core at 1575 but precision does report a solid 1575 all the way through. Perhaps regardless of what's being reported I'm still not seeing performance beyond 1540 ish.


----------



## cocous

Anyone to knows the difference for 980 gigabyte g1 version 1.0 to 1.1?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> There is nothing wrong to OC. I dont own a Haswell-E but i read some people having problems changing minimal OC settings and their system will be unstable.
> Check fire strike with default settings and see if it is better.
> 
> E: you should ask in the correct forums about CPU's


ok

Not sure if I understand it at all ;-) I am now at FS on 11320 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4441126 but my memory clock there is measured at 1.753 MHz while the Asus has a memory clock default of 7010 MHz? Could the issue be there (I assume that is what is measured in the physics section).

Asus GPU Tweak si also not able to set the OC on the memory clock. Whatever I do it falls back to default 7010 MHz.


----------



## thuNXa

1753MHz is the single rate, no worries.
Your CPU is not working correctly at this bench.
you can easily achieve ~12000-12500 with your CPU at correct physics score

You should care on the CPU for now..

Your Physics score should look like this:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2866043

So you are only getting half of the score because only 8 cores and 8 threads are active.
5960X does have 8 cores and 16 threads.

Get help in the CPU section.. i cant help you with that as i have no expirience with those highend platforms


----------



## Nizzen

Finally over 24k @ Firestrike 2x gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3030824









FS extreme:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3030870
12719


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Finally over 24k @ Firestrike 2x gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3030824


how?
Im crippled at 19k...

is this all CPU and 2x PCIe x16?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> 1753MHz is the single rate, no worries.
> Your CPU is not working correctly at this bench.
> you can easily achieve ~12000-12500 with your CPU at correct physics score
> 
> You should care on the CPU for now..
> 
> Your Physics score should look like this:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2866043
> 
> So you are only getting half of the score because only 8 cores and 8 threads are active.
> 5960X does have 8 cores and 16 threads.
> 
> Get help in the CPU section.. i cant help you with that as i have no expirience with those highend platforms


I lost 4 cores ??? ;=(


----------



## veedubfreak

Without trying to read back through 300 pages, what kind of overclocks are people getting on reference cards with water cooling? Trying to decide if I want to wait for the Classified and then have to wait on those waterblocks, or if I should just get reference and blocks that available for those.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Without trying to read back through 300 pages, what kind of overclocks are people getting on reference cards with water cooling? Trying to decide if I want to wait for the Classified and then have to wait on those waterblocks, or if I should just get reference and blocks that available for those.


Yet there is no plans on a EKWB Waterblock from EVGA sight for the Classified.
So you can think of how many time until waterblocks are coming.

Got it here for you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yea I would imagine we should see 3rd party blocks like previously! Just nothing in works from EVGA at this moment.


Clocks going from 1500-1550.
Good cards go from 1550-1580
Cant remember if there are any reference going ~1600

There are some good Gigabyte G1, would say 1530-1580 and good ones 1600+

Good memory OC on reference over 2000.

Will get my blocks tomorrow or in 2 days.
Got 2 in SLI.
#1 1548/2140
#2 1506/1900

#1 doesnt like any overvoltage, at least on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I lost 4 cores ??? ;=(


yes, thats what i say.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Yet there is no plans on a EKWB Waterblock from EVGA sight for the Classified.
> So you can think of how many time until waterblocks are coming.
> 
> Clocks going from 1500-1550.
> Good cards go from 1550-1580
> Cant remember if there are any reference going ~1600
> 
> There are some good Gigabyte G1, would say 1530-1580 and good ones 1600+
> 
> Good memory OC on reference over 2000.
> 
> Will get my blocks tomorrow or in 2 days.
> Got 2 in SLI.
> #1 1548/2140
> #2 1506/1900
> 
> #1 doesnt like any overvoltage, at least on air.
> yes, thats what i say.


;-) and you were right.... *** how can this have happened?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I lost 4 cores ??? ;=(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) and you were right.... *** how can this have happened?


dont know.
You gotta check with Haswell-E owners









going to sleep.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Im using a 750W PSU with dual GTX 980's overclocked to 1469MHz core and 2009MHz memory no problems what so ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> No def not. A 750w is still plenty good enough. I oc my g1 to 1520 1.25v and my 4770k to 4.9ghz. few hdds and fans. Still got power to spare. So your def good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _SHUTDOWNS_ are a PSU problem.
> 
> _CRASHING_ is a OC/driver problem.


im only asking because im using only one 8pin and the other is converted over a 6pin.

So im not using the full 2x8pin power as the G1 is designed for.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Ahh ok, I'm being a bit paranoid about my scores. I think some of the difference could be from me using Windows 8?
> 
> It is weird though that I get 1 fps less in Heaven with 1530/4158 than with the core at 1575 but precision does report a solid 1575 all the way through. Perhaps regardless of what's being reported I'm still not seeing performance beyond 1540 ish.


Yep, I'm on Win7, so there's another couple fps difference there. Not to mention differences in system RAM and uncore overclock. Plus some variance run to run. The score for 1575 is fine, with perfect scaling it could only net you ~3% more fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> Will get my blocks tomorrow or in 2 days.
> Got 2 in SLI.
> #1 1548/2140
> #2 1506/1900
> 
> #1 doesnt like any overvoltage, at least on air.
> yes, thats what i say.


Is there a trend with higher clockers not liking overvoltage? I definitely need overvoltage to hit the peak of 1531 on mine.


----------



## orifter

Hey folks, I was wondering if someone could shed some light on discrepency between GPU-Z boost clock readings and what is being actually reported as the boost clock when doing benchmarks.

This is regarding an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G w/ TWIN FROZR cooler:

You'll see below my Afterburner settings. This is about as far as I could get with stability. Pushing it much more, the driver crashes after a couple benchmarks.



Now, here is what then gets reported in GPU-Z with the Afterburner settings above (also worth noting my ASIC Quality is 74.1%):



So, GPU-Z says that my boost is only 1484 MHz, but, when running benchmarks, it appears to get up to 1547:



Does anyone know why these boost clock readings (highlighted in red border) are different? Why isn't GPU-Z indicating the higher number?

Also, since this is for the custom MSI GAMING 4G model, how do these numbers compare to you folks with reference model - are these good numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## RKDxpress

So how do you read this?

I asked this same question a few days ago but I think I need to refrase it. Do you read the oc on the core clock as 1. base clock 1126.5 + 272 = 1399 or 2. boost 1216 + 272 = 1488 or 3. taking the number from afterburner saying max core 1614. If 3. Cool! but where is that number coming from? My asic is 86.2% on a referance Gigabyte 980. 4770k oc to 4.5, moniter is an old 37" 720p tv I can oc to 1080 at 60 hz. Just looking for a little improvement on my gpu OC. Thanks RKD.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> So how do you read this?
> 
> I asked this same question a few days ago but I think I need to refrase it. Do you read the oc on the core clock as 1. base clock 1126.5 + 272 = 1399 or 2. boost 1216 + 272 = 1488 or 3. taking the number from afterburner saying max core 1614. If 3. Cool! but where is that number coming from? My asic is 86.2% on a referance Gigabyte 980. 4770k oc to 4.5, moniter is an old 37" 720p tv I can oc to 1080 at 60 hz. Just looking for a little improvement on my gpu OC. Thanks RKD.


Wow, nice









My EVGA SC 980 is poor. ASIC is only 67.1% Max I can go is 1507









I have never ever got a good GPU or CPU. Sigh.


----------



## AdamK47

The ASIC values for my four EVGA SC GTX 980s are as follows:

1. 70.8%
2. 70.7%
3. 73.4%
4. 71.0%

Not sure if these are average, above average, or below average.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I just had a thought, so I need to ask to see if anyone has done this yet. Or is there anything in the 900 series manual that states you can't do this.

The 6-pin and 8-pin PCIe connectors have the same key structure, so usually you can plug a 6 pin into the 8 pin connector and it will work fine, but only provide the max of 75 watts, which will prevent overclocking. However, some cards know that you only plugged a 6 pin in and will not even run because they may be overclocking models and thus force the 8 pin rule.

http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#pciexpress

So, my question is has anyone had success using only the 6 pin from there PSU's on the 980's with 8 pin connectors as of yet? If I am limited to no overclocking I would be perfectly OK with that, as the reference cards prove. Again, I'm only using a 1440p monitor so I do not think the extra power would be needed. I do not want to buy new 8pin cables when I am already using very nice 6pin cables on a 1kW PSU.

Thanks


----------



## theMillen

Really Newegg?!?!?! I ordered friday around 2:45... (cst) and its still "Packaging" and i ordered overnight, with rush processing... /cry

Never had them not ship monday after ordering friday, especially with shipping option with rush selected.. any reason to worry?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> ISo, my question is has anyone had success using only the 6 pin from there PSU's on the 980's with 8 pin connectors as of yet? If I am limited to no overclocking I would be perfectly OK with that, as the reference cards prove. Again, I'm only using a 1440p monitor so I do not think the extra power would be needed. I do not want to buy new 8pin cables when I am already using very nice 6pin cables on a 1kW PSU.
> 
> Thanks


Having 6 and 8 pin connectors is more a way for the PSU manufacturers to differentiate which units they sell are capable of running power hungry video cards than the actual ability of the connectors to supply power. The 6 pin connector is perfectly capable of supplying 150W of power which is why most PSUs now have 6+2 connectors.

The card may limit power draw with only a 6 pin plugged in though so you may need a 8 pin adapter to get around that.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> im only asking because im using only one 8pin and the other is converted over a 6pin.
> 
> So im not using the full 2x8pin power as the G1 is designed for.


It should be fine for the 2 cards overclocked no issue. Saw a youtube video where they were testing 2/3/4 way SLi on the 980's and even with 4 cards at full tilt they said their systems power draw only hit very low 800 watts a few times.






*Edit*
Misread what you were discussing. Anyway leaving it for others that might want to see the power uses of multiple cards.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Saw a youtube video where they were testing 2/3/4 way SLi on the 980's and even with 4 cards at full tilt they said their systems power draw only hit very low 800 watts a few times.


lol, I feel ridiculous with my Seasonic 1250w and 2 980s. It was handy when I was running 3 7970s (mining and gaming), and then a couple of severely overclocked 290s... now it's just comically overkill.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Having 6 and 8 pin connectors is more a way for the PSU manufacturers to differentiate which units they sell are capable of running power hungry video cards than the actual ability of the connectors to supply power. The 6 pin connector is perfectly capable of supplying 150W of power which is why most PSUs now have 6+2 connectors.
> 
> The card may limit power draw with only a 6 pin plugged in though so you may need a 8 pin adapter to get around that.


Yeah I know, which is why I said I do not want to buy new cables when I have plenty of power already, lol... I love my UV reactive Green 6pin cables, LOL









I just wanted to know if these cards run with only a 6pin connected to the 8pin connectors (just incase I have to buy the 8pin GPU variety), because some cards will not even turn on unless they sense all 8 pins is infact present. At least that is what I have read at several websites and forums... I have a feeling all these more energy efficient GPU's are not enforcing such steps anymore though.


----------



## orifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> So how do you read this?
> 
> I asked this same question a few days ago but I think I need to refrase it. Do you read the oc on the core clock as 1. base clock 1126.5 + 272 = 1399 or 2. boost 1216 + 272 = 1488 or 3. taking the number from afterburner saying max core 1614. If 3. Cool! but where is that number coming from? My asic is 86.2% on a referance Gigabyte 980. 4770k oc to 4.5, moniter is an old 37" 720p tv I can oc to 1080 at 60 hz. Just looking for a little improvement on my gpu OC. Thanks RKD.


Completely, would love if someone who knows this could chime in and tell us which numbers are real. Hopefully it's the true afterburner numbers displayed while running benchmarks.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

So the 980's are unlockeable depending on BIOS? I haven't been keeping up enough, mainly cuz I'm stuck waiting until January to buy my hardware but still I want to know more about everything that isthe GTX 980.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just wanted to know if these cards run with only a 6pin connected to the 8pin connectors (just incase I have to buy the 8pin GPU variety), because some cards will not even turn on unless they sense all 8 pins is infact present. At least that is what I have read at several websites and forums... I have a feeling all these more energy efficient GPU's are not enforcing such steps anymore though.


I think the only way to know for sure is to try it. I have reference cards so can't help you there, maybe someone else will be able to.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The ASIC values for my four EVGA SC GTX 980s are as follows:
> 
> 1. 70.8%
> 2. 70.7%
> 3. 73.4%
> 4. 71.0%
> 
> Not sure if these are average, above average, or below average.


Mine is 74.1

IIRC from this thread, asic quality doesn't mean much these days.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I think the only way to know for sure is to try it. I have reference cards so can't help you there, maybe someone else will be able to.


Yeah, that is what I am gathering. OK, so no one has tried it yet. Fair enough...

I have really nice 8pin cables sitting around somewhere, probably in the PSU box, wherever that is. Just in case I must use it... I just hope they work great with the custom sleeved 6pin cables I built though.


----------



## famich

Let us dicuss the cards here and not any fancy cables, please..


----------



## seithan

Scroll two - three pages back and you will find my post.

Im using 1x6pin and 1x8pin. I asked the same question and ppl say im fine. The card seems to draw the maximum voltage but not sure about the amperage. Its true though that i should be limited by maximum power output, because 1x6pin+1x8pin deliver different wattage and surelly they dont have the same effeciency.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Let us dicuss the cards here and not any fancy cables, please..


They are considering there are versions that have 8pin connectors on them so it is related whether or not you want to read it.

After some playing around this weekend and today it seems my card can't handle a core above 1510 or so with extended gaming sessions. I get no artifacting in benchmark runs nor during gaming sessions. Anything beyond that and after a while there will be the dreaded hang or black/grey screen. Seem to have gotten my memory to around 4050/8100. Have any of you guys that have put them under water been able to get any better overclocks ?

*Edit*

Just checked my ASIC and it is 81% . Yet I am getting such a low OC. I believe mine is proof that ASIC % isn't really valid for this generation.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

EVGA SC ACX 2.0 GTX980.

With +84mv and +124% power can only achieve +155 on core.

Anything over that I get blank screen and driver stopped responding message in Firestrike.

Not much of a card unfortunately. ASIC 67.1%

Max boost 1542MHz

Sigh.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 2.0 GTX980.
> 
> With +84mv and +124% power can only achieve +155 on core.
> 
> Anything over that I get blank screen and driver stopped responding message in Firestrike.
> 
> Not much of a card unfortunately. ASIC 67.1%
> 
> Max boost 1542MHz
> 
> Sigh.


What are you sighing about lol. I cant seem to break 1530 boost without some instability after playing games for a while and I have 81%. Anything above 1500 is really good though.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 2.0 GTX980.
> 
> With +84mv and +124% power can only achieve +155 on core.
> 
> Anything over that I get blank screen and driver stopped responding message in Firestrike.
> 
> Not much of a card unfortunately. ASIC 67.1%
> 
> Max boost 1542MHz
> 
> Sigh.


Like MURDoctrine said, that's fantastic. I don't know why you're sighing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Scroll two - three pages back and you will find my post.
> 
> Im using 1x6pin and 1x8pin. I asked the same question and ppl say im fine. The card seems to draw the maximum voltage but not sure about the amperage. Its true though that i should be limited by maximum power output, because 1x6pin+1x8pin deliver different wattage and surelly they dont have the same effeciency.
> 
> Im clocked to 1520/4001 on this setup. Sometime in the future ill get a decent new PSU. Hopefully ill be stable @ 1550 ><


(using your quote but there are others asking the same)

there is NO difference in _the power that can supplied_ between a 6 and 8 pin PCI-E connection. each have three 12v wires and @ 18awg (gauge) can supply up to 100 watts each for 300 watts max. what IS drawn from each connection is set in the card's BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770/0_50#post_21418844


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i have seen titans go over 500 watts @1.4 underwater - remove 75 watts pci-e slot and two 8 pins are suppling 425watts @ 212.5 each! some pci-slots can supply 100 watts so you're still talking running the cable connections ~34% out of spec!

there WAS a time when it was different. (cheaper) PSU manufacturers used two 12v wires to 6 pin and three to 8 pin but, that was a long long time ago - when the pci-e power specs first came out. that is the reason for the two sensor wires in an 8 pin connection, so the card "knows" there are three 12v wires in the connection.

there is no OCP on pci-e connections! just for the WHOLE rail in the PSU!*









*i am talking about a SINGLE RAIL PSUs! multi rail PSUs will trip!

edit:
i ought to run a disclaimer; that i am speaking of theoretical limits. variables such as length of cables, crimping of connections and overall quality of PSU plays the largest factor before things go BOOM or roasting of marshmallows.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orifter*
> 
> Completely, would love if someone who knows this could chime in and tell us which numbers are real. Hopefully it's the true afterburner numbers displayed while running benchmarks.


The numbers measured by Afterburner's or Precision's graphs are correct. Your GPU-Z boost clock isn't the realized boost clock, that's just the boost clock reported by your GPU BIOS... in practice you get a little extra.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 2.0 GTX980.
> 
> With +84mv and +124% power can only achieve +155 on core.
> 
> Anything over that I get blank screen and driver stopped responding message in Firestrike.
> 
> Not much of a card unfortunately. ASIC 67.1%
> 
> Max boost 1542MHz
> 
> Sigh.


You're still beating the curve, average is more like 1500. I bought this card based on reviews claiming 1480 ish.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Idk, is there a reason to go beyond 1500/8000 ? like trying 1550 at all costs and so on ?
I thought that there is already diminishing returns


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Idk, is there a reason to go beyond 1500/8000 ? like trying 1550 at all costs and so on ?
> I thought that there is already diminishing returns


Depends, some instances when bouncing off the power target it's pointless but not diminishing as such.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Idk, is there a reason to go beyond 1500/8000 ? like trying 1550 at all costs and so on ?
> I thought that there is already diminishing returns


HAHA this is OCN. There is no such thing as needing a reason to go above and beyond







. I would just say it's people wanting the most out of their card especially when you see a lot of people posting that they are getting mid 1500's. I'm sure most want to shoot for it even when 1480-1510 is probably the good average. Something I am finding odd is that memory hungry benchmarks like heaven and valley show no issues with my memory overclock but games like battlefield 4, guildwars 2, and borderlands 2 and presequel are causing issues for what I had set. At 4050 I was getting what I would describe as giant out of place pixels on anything graphically intensive such as the game and MSI Afterburner. So it seems my limit is 4037 unless I see something else after playing for a while.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I am grateful. I know I shouldnt sigh.

Get max boost and overclock at stock volts!! This is already known though and been reported online.

Firestrike = 14352

Core +160 = 1555 (max boost)

Mem +500 = 8000

Temp = 64 degrees (air)

Core Voltage +0

Power Limit +124%

If I increase core voltage, max boost and score lower, I assume as the card "throttles".

Interesting exercise. Waiting for modded bios. New water block and backplate waiting to be installed


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yeah, I too get more out of this card with stock voltage.
Though I'd like to have more power limit, currently I am stuck with MSI's 122%







after testing with fire strike and shadow of mordor/alien/the evil within games I am currently completely stable @ 1510MHz core and 8000 memory

Though I am @ 72-75celsius on load mainly due to the fact I have haf-x but only single intake 230mm in front @ low rpm and exhausting is noctua 140mm @ low rpm and my h100i, my pc is completely quiet at idle and at load only my GPU can be heard


----------



## famich

From what I have seen : the average GTX 980 /ref ACX etc../ score around 1500 MHz , anything above 1500 MHz is very good.
Some substandard cards cannot reach more than 1480.

I got 2 EVGA Ref and ACX 2.0 , reference can do /bench only /1610 MHz, ACX less, although it has got a higher ASIC- 1577 or so.
But in SLI I got them now at 1530 on air.

WIthout the modded BIOS and more voltage we cannot do more.. And yes, the difference of 50MHz in games is miniscule.


----------



## Silent Scone

None of my 3 EVGA SC reference on either water or air can manage 1600 core sadly. Close, but still.

a flash could change that, if our good friends find a safe way to work around the EEPROM protection


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> I'm still doubting of what to get.
> I'm playing at 1080p and will only go for 144hz next but I always crank everything up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between :
> Zotac 970 extreme(voltage limit makes me doubt)
> Inno3d 970 airboss (2x6pin enough?)
> 2x gigabyte 970 g1
> Or
> Zotac and inno3d 980 versions (look at 970's)
> 
> The gigabyte 970's will take a while to get in Stock tho.
> 
> Can't decide


Im using a 144hz monitor with dual inno3D gtx 980's I think its perfect as most games dont manage 144+ fps even at 1080p and like you I like to max out the settings I feel its perfect


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Im using a 144hz monitor with dual inno3D gtx 980's I think its perfect as most games dont manage 144+ fps even at 1080p and like you I like to max out the settings I feel its perfect


Wich cards are you using?
Reference, herculez or airboss?


----------



## HyperC

Ok so I have had my MSI gaming since Thursday and noticed some whining sound last night even more strange is my ASIC when I first got it was 72% now its 69% but wondering if I should exchange it for another MSI or should I go gigabyte?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> Wich cards are you using?
> Reference, herculez or airboss?


Both Inno3D GTX 980 Reference cards


----------



## Aibohphobia

Has anyone seen an upload of the BIOS for an EVGA ACX (non SC)? I want to see how the reference cards handle running semi-passive.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I lost 4 cores ??? ;=(


Make sure of msconfig, boot, advanced options, number of processors, set 0 or 16.


----------



## usmarine0622

Hey guys I have a Asus reference 980 and I noticed that the voltage doesn't go above 1.181. I was wondering if the reference Asus 980 was locked at 1.181 because I've seen other people voltage get past that point. If it is locked is there a bios or something I need to flash to unlock it?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Make sure of msconfig, boot, advanced options, number of processors, set 0 or 16.


Thx. The issue was in those settings. Back alive again and basic low OC CPU at 4,2 MHz (max 68C) en GPU 1355/7500 (max 58C) and:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3034093

Still not really amazing. Physics went off course (compared to 4 cores0, but is this ok for a basic OC or still too low?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I got 2 EVGA Ref and ACX 2.0 , reference can do /bench only /1610 MHz, ACX less, although it has got a higher ASIC- 1577 or so.


And the single results/bench only / were....let me guess...none


----------



## usmarine0622

After taking a closer look, it looks like only 1 of my 2 cards is going past 1.181 mv. The 2nd card is OVing just fine, I'm not to sure why the 1st card isn't going past 1.181


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmarine0622*
> 
> After taking a closer look, it looks like only 1 of my 2 cards is going past 1.181 mv. The 2nd card is OVing just fine, I'm not to sure why the 1st card isn't going past 1.181


This is something a lot of people are reporting with Maxwell in sli, that the top card is always under-volting regardless of which card is in which slot.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/5/


----------



## usmarine0622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckbear*
> 
> This is something a lot of people are reporting with Maxwell in sli, that the top card is always under-volting regardless of which card is in which slot.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/5/


Well that sucks, thanks for the info


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmarine0622*
> 
> Well that sucks, thanks for the info


Good thing they're working on it... going to be fixed in next driver release, hopefully. Price for being early adopters, nothing new here.


----------



## StephenP85

Nothing compared to the issues I was experiencing and continued to experience with crossfire 290s after 10 months on the market.


----------



## Axon

Is DSR still broken using SLI? i only have one DSR option im using a 1080p 144Hz monitor with dual GTX 980's via DVI Dual Link


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Is DSR still broken using SLI? i only have one DSR option im using a 1080p 144Hz monitor with dual GTX 980's via DVI Dual Link


SLI 980s here and I have plenty of DSR options:


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> SLI 980s here and I have plenty of DSR options:


Ahh thanks its been bugging me for a while Rep +1


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Yeah, I too get more out of this card with stock voltage.
> Though I'd like to have more power limit, currently I am stuck with MSI's 122%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after testing with fire strike and shadow of mordor/alien/the evil within games I am currently completely stable @ 1510MHz core and 8000 memory
> 
> Though I am @ 72-75celsius on load mainly due to the fact I have haf-x but only single intake 230mm in front @ low rpm and exhausting is noctua 140mm @ low rpm and my h100i, my pc is completely quiet at idle and at load only my GPU can be heard


How do you like The evil within?
I wonder why they speced this game so high when it is not use so much resources. At the graphics side it look like a game for the first xbox. And running it without the fps cap looks even more weird.


----------



## ottoman2

I overclocked my new MSI GTX 980 and got the following results:
1515 MHz
2065/4130 MHz
122% PT
default VCore
78.7% ASIC

Sorry I didn't read the whole thread, but can you please tell me if these are good results or just average?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoman2*
> 
> I overclocked my new MSI GTX 980 and got the following results:
> 1515 MHz
> 2065/4130 MHz
> 122% PT
> default VCore
> 78.7% ASIC
> 
> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread, but can you please tell me if these are good results or just average?


If that is your game stable OC I think ot is ok.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> None of my 3 EVGA SC reference on either water or air can manage 1600 core sadly. Close, but still.
> 
> a flash could change that, if our good friends find a safe way to work around the EEPROM protection


It looks that the special version of nvflash is all what is needed.. modded BIOS should be ready now...
They / partners, Nvidia, extreme Ocers / must have it


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoman2*
> 
> I overclocked my new MSI GTX 980 and got the following results:
> 1515 MHz
> 2065/4130 MHz
> 122% PT
> default VCore
> 78.7% ASIC
> 
> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread, but can you please tell me if these are good results or just average?


Good ones ... some people got 1450+


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just got to test my OC and it did 1516 Mhz with stock volts. I only ran Heaven and Firestorm both a few times. Does this mean it's stable and is my OC good?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just got to test my OC and it did 1516 Mhz with stock volts. I only ran Heaven and Firestorm both a few times. Does this mean it's stable and is my OC good?


Try playing some heavy game for an hour or so.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

3DMark Fire Strike at 1506MHz


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## shremi

I really thought my cards were average seeing how some people got +1550 on the core and +8000 on the memory

My cards can do only 1540 and 8000 with max volts and under water .... btw water helped a bit with the overclock... Waiting for modded to see if i can reach a higher clock .... and also i run 1440p trying 120hz right now and crysis 3 cant get me max fps even with this overclock so i guess that there are some benefits in overclocking this cards but only if your resolution or Hz require them


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hey Jacob, nice Score. Do you have some Informations about a possible new NVFLASH to do some Magic with our new Toys?


----------



## 1LENGLeng

Finally got mine last night! Took forever to get it here in Canada...


----------



## sblantipodi

is there a possibility to get Ryse Son of Rome to use two cards in SLI?
my second GTX980 is in idle when I play the game.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well I have spoken to EK, several times now. Trying to get to the water cooling engineers directly is like pulling teeth from an angry Lion. I asked them if they would consider manufacturing the blocks with a small noise dampening rubber insert directly above and slightly touching the chokes since every other card is making noticeable whine at full loads. That is millions of cards affected by simply doing the math. The last time I checked I remember that the reason I got into water cooling was to reduce annoying noises (which were giving me terrible migraines), such as loud whining fans. Now we have whining chokes and I see no reason not to take care of the problem, like so many other manufacturers have done, with simple cost effective dampening techniques. They should address the issue, or at least look into it to see if it makes sense for them to do so.

If they don't want to do it, I think I will buy a half dozen and test to see how deep the copper is directly over the chokes, then source some really good dampening rubber, custom shape it for the job, and then silence these annoying chokes myself. Maybe I can build a custom drill lathe just for the job while I'm at it, lol.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> Finally got mine last night! Took forever to get it here in Canada...


How are your clocks? Debating on a Strix over a classified. Who am I kidding, I'm not debating anything. Still curious.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Snip


Seeing as I'm about to return my second card for whine, please let me know how it goes. Something about the frequency puts me right into headache mode as well.

This card didn't seem as bad as the first until I actually spent sometime gaming in a non-industrial environment. It's all I could think about.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well I have spoken to EK, several times now. Trying to get to the water cooling engineers directly is like pulling teeth from an angry Lion. I asked them if they would consider manufacturing the blocks with a small noise dampening rubber insert directly above and slightly touching the chokes since every other card is making noticeable whine at full loads. That is millions of cards affected by simply doing the math. The last time I checked I remember that the reason I got into water cooling was to reduce annoying noises (which were giving me terrible migraines), such as loud whining fans. Now we have whining chokes and I see no reason not to take care of the problem, like so many other manufacturers have done, with simple cost effective dampening techniques. They should address the issue, or at least look into it to see if it makes sense for them to do so.
> 
> If they don't want to do it, I think I will buy a half dozen and test to see how deep the copper is directly over the chokes, then source some really good dampening rubber, custom shape it for the job, and then silence these annoying chokes myself. Maybe I can build a custom drill lathe just for the job while I'm at it, lol.


Coil whine was a problem on the 7900 series for MSI as well. I have a card that was a screamer, and watercooling it made it that much more obvious. Framerate directly affected whine. Vsync masked the issue, as did frame limiters locked to refresh rate. The problem also resolved itself almost completely after a few months. The only time I hear it now is when I am benching older GPU tests that allow the card to get in the neighborhood of 500+ FPS, and it is significantly quieter than when the card was new.

I am not saying that you should not return a card for coil whine, nor am I saying that this is 100% for sure the exact same issue between the different cards. I am just implying that it might be worth a shot to try to keep the framerate locked to your refresh rate, either through vsync or a frame limiter. I am also suggesting that the issue may well work itself out, and might not be worth trading an awesome overclocker for another round at the silicone lottery.


----------



## 1LENGLeng

I haven't had the time to mess around with it...but i'll try my best not to disappoint you..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> How are your clocks? Debating on a Strix over a classified. Who am I kidding, I'm not debating anything. Still curious.


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a possibility to get Ryse Son of Rome to use two cards in SLI?
> my second GTX980 is in idle when I play the game.


Use the Sleeping Dogs sli compatiblity bits (DX1x)
Its 0x080010F5.
There is some flickering, but best to go until Nvidia releases the profiles.


----------



## madwolfa

LOL, ref EVGA 980 SC on Newegg for 650. Nice gouging there, Newegg!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Is DSR still broken using SLI? i only have one DSR option im using a 1080p 144Hz monitor with dual GTX 980's via DVI Dual Link


SLI + DSR + g-sync does not work and some other monitor setups does not work.

We need a driver fix.

I have Asus swift and sli. No dsr with sli. No sli, and it works.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> SLI + DSR + g-sync does not work and some other monitor setups does not work.
> 
> We need a driver fix.
> 
> I have Asus swift and sli. No dsr with sli. No sli, and it works.


It works for me now you need to go into 3d global settings and activate the dsr options, ive just been in there to make sure my new monitor is running at 144Hz in games by selecting highest possible refresh rate much smoother now


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> It works for me now you need to go into 3d global settings and activate the dsr options, ive just been in there to make sure my new monitor is running at 144Hz in games by selecting highest possible refresh rate much smoother now


¨

Then you do not have swift and g-sync?

DSR does not show up any places with SLI enabled. Looks like many have the same issue, so there is not just a quick fix for the problem.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> ¨
> 
> Then you do not have swift and g-sync?
> 
> DSR does not show up any places with SLI enabled. Looks like many have the same issue, so there is not just a quick fix for the problem.


My monitor is a 144Hz 3D gaming monitor look in my sig rig also try this


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Seeing as I'm about to return my second card for whine, please let me know how it goes. Something about the frequency puts me right into headache mode as well.
> 
> This card didn't seem as bad as the first until I actually spent sometime gaming in a non-industrial environment. It's all I could think about.


Yes, my point exactly, and it is costing us dearly in the long run to be returning so many cards, that costs the manufacturers double shipping, refurbishing costs (assuming they will even try), and your time and money as well dealing with it. There is not one reason, NOT to try and nip this thing in the butt. Every cooler manufacturer has direct access to the PCB's design, thus no reason to not try and help the manufacturer silence these chokes, and with something so simple to do. The only problem I see, is that us customers who hate coil noise have not been complaining enough to the actual people who make the design decisions. With a thin layer of acoustical foam, or rubber (or both in layers) directly touching the chokes, the noise would be reduced further, and maybe beyond the detectable levels by the human ear. All the brand name 120hz monitor manufacturers have proven this with a simple piece of foam on their chokes.

If I am forced to use my headphones just to game on my computer, or I am forced to stop GPU folding, no words to express that feeling. One thing I will not be doing is sending my card back, once its installed, that is it, its staying there until it no longer works. Not going to pay a large sum of money for 5 years of noise induced headaches. lol

I wonder if there will be space between the 900 series chokes and the block? If so, we may be able to just develop a rubber shim of appropriate thickness (which may only slightly reduce the noise), with sticky backing, and then just stick it to the chokes (or block) before installing the water block in question. Hmmm

Anyway, please forgive for these posts of mine, as I am hoping others will see the importance of this idea. I think it would even work for all the air cooling users as well. I want the 980 bad, but not if it comes with annoying electrical noise.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> My monitor is a 144Hz 3D gaming monitor look in my sig rig also try this


I can not try this, because I have g-sync monitor and SLI LOL


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I can not try this, because I have g-sync monitor and SLI LOL


Worth a pop lol


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> I haven't had the time to mess around with it...but i'll try my best not to disappoint you..lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> How are your clocks? Debating on a Strix over a classified. Who am I kidding, I'm not debating anything. Still curious.
Click to expand...

Awesome.







What was you ASIC as well?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes, my point exactly, and it is costing us dearly in the long run to be returning so many cards, that costs the manufacturers double shipping, refurbishing costs (assuming they will even try), and your time and money as well dealing with it. There is not one reason, NOT to try and nip this thing in the butt. Every cooler manufacturer has direct access to the PCB's design, thus no reason to not try and help the manufacturer silence these chokes, and with something so simple to do. The only problem I see, is that us customers who hate coil noise have not been complaining enough to the actual people who make the design decisions. With a thin layer of acoustical foam, or rubber (or both in layers) directly touching the chokes, the noise would be reduced further, and maybe beyond the detectable levels by the human ear. All the brand name 120hz monitor manufacturers have proven this with a simple piece of foam on their chokes.
> 
> If I am forced to use my headphones just to game on my computer, or I am forced to stop GPU folding, no words to express that feeling. One thing I will not be doing is sending my card back, once its installed, that is it, its staying there until it no longer works. Not going to pay a large sum of money for 5 years of noise induced headaches. lol
> 
> I wonder if there will be space between the 900 series chokes and the block? If so, we may be able to just develop a rubber shim of appropriate thickness (which may only slightly reduce the noise), with sticky backing, and then just stick it to the chokes (or block) before installing the water block in question. Hmmm
> 
> Anyway, please forgive for these posts of mine, as I am hoping others will see the importance of this idea. I think it would even work for all the air cooling users as well. I want the 980 bad, but not if it comes with annoying electrical noise.


Your totally right, and I personally am never looking forward to dealing with an RMA, but like you said it's hard to pay this much for a five year headache. Whatever it would cost them in manufacturer costs to solve the issue would be greatly offset by fewer cards being returned for sure, especially over the course of a companys lifetime.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The problem also resolved itself almost completely after a few months. The only time I hear it now is when I am benching older GPU tests that allow the card to get in the neighborhood of 500+ FPS, and it is significantly quieter than when the card was new.


I'm not 100% sure, but that may be due to the past Chokes adhesives (rubber cement was used on the older type of chokes, but just a small amount) warming up and curing better to the actual suspect coils. On these new cards with chokes using concrete cores, I do not see the possibility of a cure stage happening. If its noisy, I think it will always be noisy for these new concrete based chokes, but I could be wrong. I have not been an electronics technician since 2001, when I left Intel, so these things could still have some sort of curing going on. Only time will tell...

Still though, I think rubber (or acoustical foam) regardless is much better at absorbing sound vibrations then concrete is, LOL. Sure the concrete may reduce the noise 30% immediately, but the left over 70% is still making it to the sensitive ears. On a water block, any possible heat will still be absorbed, even through rubber dampening, so imo no worries should be of concern for the manufactures (assuming it is heat that is of their concern).

The reason I keep posting in this thread is because I want this 980 more than any other card. But it needs to be the perfect replacement for my aging 5870, just like my 5870 was the perfect replacement for what I was using before then. My eyes may be getting bad, but my ears are working very good, so electrical noise is not welcome here... lol


----------



## funfordcobra

I've tried benching my SLI 980s now for 30 hours running valley and heaven. The noise is just as loud as it was when I started the "burn" test. I'd hate to RMA 84% and 87% asic quality cards. I've never had any with that high of a rating before...

Other than the whine the cards have given me zero problems.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well I have spoken to EK, several times now. Trying to get to the water cooling engineers directly is like pulling teeth from an angry Lion. I asked them if they would consider manufacturing the blocks with a small noise dampening rubber insert directly above and slightly touching the chokes since every other card is making noticeable whine at full loads. That is millions of cards affected by simply doing the math. The last time I checked I remember that the reason I got into water cooling was to reduce annoying noises (which were giving me terrible migraines), such as loud whining fans. Now we have whining chokes and I see no reason not to take care of the problem, like so many other manufacturers have done, with simple cost effective dampening techniques. They should address the issue, or at least look into it to see if it makes sense for them to do so.
> 
> If they don't want to do it, I think I will buy a half dozen and test to see how deep the copper is directly over the chokes, then source some really good dampening rubber, custom shape it for the job, and then silence these annoying chokes myself. Maybe I can build a custom drill lathe just for the job while I'm at it, lol.


Maybe. It is just me , but no , I got 0 coil whine on my both 980s and I m not the only 1 for sure


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've tried benching my SLI 980s now for 30 hours running valley and heaven. The noise is just as loud as it was when I started the "burn" test. I'd hate to RMA 84% and 87% asic quality cards. I've never had any with that high of a rating before...
> 
> Other than the whine the cards have given me zero problems.


Do both of your cards whine? So 100% of your 900 series purchases are whining? LOL, unbelievable, did these manufacturers even have QA departments?

So, I guess these cards were specifically designed for the hearing impaired, at least that is the message I am getting from all this.


----------



## StephenP85

I wonder if coil whine happens at a frequency I don't hear, or if I've just been extremely lucky all these years, because I have yet to own any component that produces a noticeable coil whine.

BRB, gotta find some wood to knock on.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I wonder if coil whine happens at a frequency I don't hear, or if I've just been extremely lucky all these years, because I have yet to own any component that produces a noticeable coil whine.
> 
> BRB, gotta find some wood to knock on.


Every single card I have bought in the last 5-6 years has reportedly had coil whine. There is no way I'm that lucky to never get one that whines. Being half deaf pays off for once


----------



## Axon

mine never coil whine the only thing that makes them whine is folding nothing else


----------



## Works4me

Here is my system fully built ( still on air , waiting for EK to come up with some MSI waterblocks )


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I wonder if coil whine happens at a frequency I don't hear, or if I've just been extremely lucky all these years, because I have yet to own any component that produces a noticeable coil whine.
> 
> BRB, gotta find some wood to knock on.


Lol,

You have been lucky, and probably not sensitive to the suspect frequencies. But also you may not have ever purchased something that has this noise at a level you can perceive. A hearing test will almost always determine where you start hearing things at, whether that be 20hz or not. My father has not heard anything below a certain frequency ever since his plane was shot down over Vietnam (yes he fell a mile out of the sky and survived it), yet as long as we speak loud and clearly he understands us perfectly. He just does not hear low volume stuff like fan noise, coil whines, electrical noises unless their volumes are loud enough. lol, he refuses to get hearing aids because he suspects he will hear Mom complaining a lot more, and he is correct.

When we go for walks, he can't even hear the transformer buzzing (I think its very loud and annoying myself) when we walk past it (not without a sound funnel of some kind) yet our conversations are perfectly understood by each other (I guess we speak loud here, lol). I on the other hand hear the quietest of noises from my computer.

If you have a good sound card and really good speakers, 



 where your perception of sound begins. Just be careful as you can damage your hearing using higher volumes.

I too don't remember ever having coil whine on any of my past hardware products, however I have had fans with weird annoying clicks or annoying sounds that I had to get rid of them. I too like to overclock, but I do not water cool for overclocking potential, I water cool so I can place much quieter fans into the system. Overclocking potential is just a bonus for me...

What I think I will do is try and hunt down a 980 that is tested noise free before I purchase it. Or wait for Rev 2, if there will even be newer revs later on?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Here is my system fully built ( still on air , waiting for EK to come up with some MSI waterblocks )


Man that is beautiful


----------



## Darylrese

There seems to be a stock problem with the GTX 980 here in the UK. There's only a few available in all the online retailers and all of the reference EVGA cards seem to have disappeared altogether!

Any ideas why this could be?

Although some of the custom pcb cards look fantastic, i'm not so keen on the amount of hot air they dump inside your case.

Is there much difference in any of the reference cards or is it just a question of picking your favourite brand? Some of the more well known brands are a fair bit more expensive EVGA, Asus, etc


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> There seems to be a stock problem with the GTX 980 here in the UK.


It's not just UK. They've been out of stock in US since launch most of the time. I'm wondering that myself...


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> There seems to be a stock problem with the GTX 980 here in the UK. There's only a few available in all the online retailers and all of the reference EVGA cards seem to have disappeared altogether!
> 
> Any ideas why this could be?
> 
> Although some of the custom pcb cards look fantastic, i'm not so keen on the amount of hot air they dump inside your case.
> 
> Is there much difference in any of the reference cards or is it just a question of picking your favourite brand? Some of the more well known brands are a fair bit more expensive EVGA, Asus, etc


There was a post on the evga forums that there are more on the way. Hopefully this resolves itself soon so I can go sli.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> There seems to be a stock problem with the GTX 980 here in the UK. There's only a few available in all the online retailers and all of the reference EVGA cards seem to have disappeared altogether!
> 
> Any ideas why this could be?
> 
> Although some of the custom pcb cards look fantastic, i'm not so keen on the amount of hot air they dump inside your case.
> 
> Is there much difference in any of the reference cards or is it just a question of picking your favourite brand? Some of the more well known brands are a fair bit more expensive EVGA, Asus, etc


No stock problem check out Overclockers UK


----------



## Wihglah

I can't believe the EVGA reference SC is £60 more than at launch.

Glad I got it when I did.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I can't believe the EVGA reference SC is £60 more than at launch.
> 
> Glad I got it when I did.


I thought it was retailer's gouging (seeing the new price on Newegg). Looks like they raised MSRP?


----------



## veedubfreak

Anyone know if it voids your warranty to remove the heatsink on an Asus card?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Is there much difference in any of the reference cards or is it just a question of picking your favourite brand? Some of the more well known brands are a fair bit more expensive EVGA, Asus, etc


I don't think there's much difference, except warranty and some additional perks like EVGA StepUp program, etc.

I got myself a reference Gigabyte GTX 980 and happy with it. In fact, this is my first Gigabyte ever (I have always been an ASUS man).

I think if you're looking to get a reference card, just get whatever appears in stock... (except, maybe, Zotac). That's what I did.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Do any of these 900 series cards come with a Game selection built into the package? Or a better question would be, can I get Alien Isolation free with the purchase of a 980 somewhere? lol


----------



## Sleepyluke

Not sure if ok to ask about the super locked version here ?

But I'm trying to find out about the evga gtx980 sc having a unstableness at stock clocks out of the box

How common is this issue,and is their a fix for the issue , or is it just a rma needed?

Thx for any info and reply on tho issue


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Not sure if ok to ask about the super locked version here ?
> 
> But I'm trying to find out about the evga gtx980 sc having a unstableness at stock clocks out of the box
> 
> How common is this issue,and is their a fix for the issue , or is it just a rma needed?
> 
> Thx for any info and reply on tho issue


First I've heard about it. Mine is fine.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just picked up a reference card last week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone know if it voids your warranty to remove the heatsink on an Asus card?


Technically yes but I know a lot of people on here do it with no RMA issues.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just picked up a reference card last week.
> Technically yes but I know a lot of people on here do it with no RMA issues.


I have 2 Asus reference cards I picked up from Microcenter about 2 weeks ago. Just trying to decide if I should just keep them and put waterblocks on them or return them and wait for some EVGA cards to become available. These are the pure reference cards with the blower fan, they get a smidge warm even at stock clocks.

Plus they both have a backplate


----------



## NASzi

Can I Join??









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=usuc9

First Firestrike Run: not overclocked
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4451647


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone know if it voids your warranty to remove the heatsink on an Asus card?


I had a water cooled Asus 4870x2 die after only 9 months from purchase, full cover waterblock, and Asus replaced it no questions asked. However, that was years ago I know. I guess as long as you do not tell them what you have done, its not a problem... lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Can I Join??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=usuc9


Man that is really clean bud, and I thought mine was clean...


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man that is really clean bud, and I thought mine was clean...


Thanks, i'm going to take some better pictures later on of my entire build. It's not insanely crazy with mods, I Just like to keep it looking clean.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I had a water cooled Asus 4870x2 die after only 9 months from purchase, full cover waterblock, and Asus replaced it no questions asked. However, that was years ago I know. I guess as long as you do not tell them what you have done, its not a problem... lol


My concern is the little sticker on the screws. I have never damaged a component by putting a water block on it, but if for any reason the card dies due to defect I'm out 600 bucks because. That's where my concern is.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> My concern is the little sticker on the screws. I have never damaged a component by putting a water block on it, but if for any reason the card dies due to defect I'm out 600 bucks because. That's where my concern is.


AH, kinda like what they do on SSD's? Yeah, that could come back to bite you, especially if its one of them deals where they had to have your credit card number, which is exactly what I had to do with my Asus RMA. I forget how that works but they needed my CC# before they would ship out my replacement. Does it still work like that?

Oh wait, that is for cross shipping right?


----------



## itsgettingcold

Wow just received notification from EVGA...regular GTX 980 is $600???????


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> Wow just received notification from EVGA...regular GTX 980 is $600???????


Yeah, they have to make up for all the coil whine returns somehow, lol.


----------



## theMillen

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR EVGA Reference for sale right now in stock!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> When we go for walks, he can't even hear the transformer buzzing (I think its very loud and annoying myself) when we walk past it (not without a sound funnel of some kind) yet our conversations are perfectly understood by each other (I guess we speak loud here, lol). I on the other hand hear the quietest of noises from my computer.
> 
> If you have a good sound card and really good speakers,
> 
> 
> 
> where your perception of sound begins. Just be careful as you can damage your hearing using higher volumes.
> 
> I too don't remember ever having coil whine on any of my past hardware products, however I have had fans with weird annoying clicks or annoying sounds that I had to get rid of them. I too like to overclock, but I do not water cool for overclocking potential, I water cool so I can place much quieter fans into the system. Overclocking potential is just a bonus for me...
> 
> What I think I will do is try and hunt down a 980 that is tested noise free before I purchase it. Or wait for Rev 2, if there will even be newer revs later on?


Just listened to that on my Q701s running off a Magni/Modi stack (I would venture to say it's a "really good" setup!), and right at about 16000Hz it's dead silent to me. I do pick up on subtle noises in my computer as well. One of my gentle typhoon AP-15s earlier this year started making a slight little squeaky noise at RPM above 1200 or so, and it drove me bonkers. Wife couldn't hear it, and I do have partial hearing loss. Just doesn't seem to affect frequencies so much as volume.

Maybe I've just been very lucky!


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Not sure if ok to ask about the super locked version here ?
> 
> But I'm trying to find out about the evga gtx980 sc having a unstableness at stock clocks out of the box
> 
> How common is this issue,and is their a fix for the issue , or is it just a rma needed?
> 
> Thx for any info and reply on tho issue


There was this:
http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-980-SC-Unstable-at-stock-m2224787.aspx


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Just listened to that on my Q701s running off a Magni/Modi stack (I would venture to say it's a "really good" setup!), and right at about 16000Hz it's dead silent to me. I do pick up on subtle noises in my computer as well. One of my gentle typhoon AP-15s earlier this year started making a slight little squeaky noise at RPM above 1200 or so, and it drove me bonkers. Wife couldn't hear it, and I do have partial hearing loss. Just doesn't seem to affect frequencies so much as volume.
> 
> Maybe I've just been very lucky!


None of my AP-15's have ever gone bad like that (yet), and I have had dozens of typhoons scattered around. However, one of my Gelid nanoflux flux bearing uv green fans has a small strange chirp-click, almost like a very small cricket has entered the system and singing for a mate at low volumes, seriously. And it only presents itself once every other month or so. Its one of them noises that can't really be pinpointed (sounds like it is coming from everywhere), so I walk around the room trying to figure out where it is coming from. VERY annoying and time wasting... When I grab the spinning blades with a finger, push on it a little bit, let go of it so it will start spinning again the sound is gone, and then does not come back for weeks, or several months at a time.

The GTX coil whine would just force me to leave the room entirely though, lol to retain my sanity.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It's not just UK. They've been out of stock in US since launch most of the time. I'm wondering that myself...


What I don't get is a third party seller called "Spicy Bomb" on Amazon has had several different models in stock since they were released, but at a $100 markup. That seller has somehow managed to have a pretty steady stock for the last month. Worst part is people seem to be buying them at the asking price, but I suppose that is supply and demand. The whole appeal to these cards is their low price, but then that's why they are selling so fast from the normal retailers.

I'm waiting a few months to get my second card and block anyways. Hopefully by then they will be more readily available and we'll have an unlocked BIOS to play with. Getting a new monitor is a priority, but the Swift is also difficult to find these days too.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Nice, looks like Newegg is able to send me a new SC after all. Good timing.


----------



## 1LENGLeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was you ASIC as well?


I'm a noob...what is ASIC? lol

anyways so far...this is what I got...

Not sure how I got +3600 on first pass

Second

Third


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> I'm a noob...what is ASIC? lol
> 
> anyways so far...this is what I got...


ASIC is basically a way of telling you that if its lower you are gonna have higher overclocks and allowed more voltage when its watercooled and its the other way around when its higher.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> I'm a noob...what is ASIC? lol
> 
> anyways so far...this is what I got...


And you can find the ASIC quality by right clicking the top bar on GPU-Z and selecting read ASIC quality.

You should also turn the settings in the benchmark all the way up.


----------



## Threx

Hi, I'm sure this has been covered before but I didn't have the time to read through the whole thread.

My Asus 980 Strix sometimes refuses to downclock even when the computer is idling. The core remains at 1117Mhz, which in turn keeps the temperature at about 60C and so the fans keep spinning the whole time.

Only a PC reboot will fix this issue.

My windows power savings is set to Balanced.

Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> ASIC is basically a way of telling you that if its lower you are gonna have higher overclocks and allowed more voltage when its watercooled and its the other way around when its higher.


Ya but what does it measure to tell you this? Just the stock voltage at idle and on load?


----------



## Mydog

Picked up a ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition yesterday and was so exited to test this card that looked so good on paper.
Two 8-pin power connectors and a couple of LN2 switches made me hopeful that this card would give me some extra vcore to OC higher than the ref cards.

Boy was I wrong, first of all this card doesn't work with either MSI Afterburner nor EVGA PercisionX so you have to use the FireStorm (Rev 2) to adjust speeds, TP and vcore(this is kind of DRM isn't it?). The card also have a USB connector to connect to your motherboard not sure why as I couldn't see any difference in OC'ing with or without it.

This card comes with a high base-clock at 1393 MHz boost so I hoped it would go much higher but I was very disappointed. First of all on the MSI GTX 980 Gamer card I tested the vcore max was 1,25V measured with DMM on this ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition it was 1,225V and that was all I could get out of it.

So how high could I push this card? Max OC on core was 1503 MHz and then it only could pass Firestrike half of the time, memory went to ~2000 MHz. So this "Extreme" GTX 980 wasn't extreme at all and is going back today after reading this review.

*Do Not Buy Zotac's GTX 980 Extreme - We Get Higher Overclocks on Reference | Benchmark*
Read more at http://www.gamersnexus.nethttp//www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking?showall=1#lTBZCax230kmWPsl.99


----------



## Serandur

Hey guys, sorry if the question's been asked and answered ad nauseum already, but I've tried two different GTX 970s and was irritated by coil whine/buzzing with both of them. Do the 980s tend to be better in that regard? Anyone with buzzing/whining ones? I'm thinking of just returning the second 970 and investing in the Gigabyte G1 980. Thanks.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry if the question's been asked and answered ad nauseum already, but I've tried two different GTX 970s and was irritated by coil whine/buzzing with both of them. Do the 980s tend to be better in that regard? Anyone with buzzing/whining ones? I'm thinking of just returning the second 970 and investing in the Gigabyte G1 980. Thanks.


Yeah get G1.. you won't hear any coil whine.
.
.
.
.
Over the noise of the fans.

btw I dont hear anything on my MSI 4G 980 during normal operation and games load and I have pretty quiet computer, however when I get my ear right next to the card and very high fps there is something.. but its not really annoying.
Also I use G-Sync, so high fps coil whine does not really bother me


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Hi, I'm sure this has been covered before but I didn't have the time to read through the whole thread.
> 
> My Asus 980 Strix sometimes refuses to downclock even when the computer is idling. The core remains at 1117Mhz, which in turn keeps the temperature at about 60C and so the fans keep spinning the whole time.
> 
> Only a PC reboot will fix this issue.
> 
> My windows power savings is set to Balanced.
> 
> Anyone have the same problem?


Maybe its the power management in Nvidia control panel. Jump in your control panel and then go to global settings, scroll down to power management mode then set to Adaptive (if its on Prefer Maximum Performance).
Hopefully that does the trick


----------



## faction87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry if the question's been asked and answered ad nauseum already, but I've tried two different GTX 970s and was irritated by coil whine/buzzing with both of them. Do the 980s tend to be better in that regard? Anyone with buzzing/whining ones? I'm thinking of just returning the second 970 and investing in the Gigabyte G1 980. Thanks.


Id like to know as well, I got the evga sc gtx 760 2gb and it has bad coil whine. Id be extremely upset if I spent $550+ on a 980 and it had coil whine.
I dont know weather to get the asus strix, msi, gigabyte.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Maybe its the power management in Nvidia control panel. Jump in your control panel and then go to global settings, scroll down to power management mode then set to Adaptive (if its on Prefer Maximum Performance).
> Hopefully that does the trick


Yeah this could help as many people set prefer performance globally and then every program using hw acceleration keeps clocks at max, personally I have set maximum performance globally, and exceptionally set adaptive for browser.. excel.. word.. and that stuff. so i don't have to change it for every game I install


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Ok so I have had my MSI gaming since Thursday and noticed some whining sound last night even more strange is my ASIC when I first got it was 72% now its 69% but wondering if I should exchange it for another MSI or should I go gigabyte?


Anybody have a problem like this? Some input would be great


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Anybody have a problem like this? Some input would be great


Honestly I wouldn't even taken asic scores from gpu-z seriously. They almost always seem arbitrarly low even when my temps and OC are amazing. And with no information on how it's calculated how can we even give it any credibility?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even taken asic scores from gpu-z seriously. They almost always seem arbitrarly low even when my temps and OC are amazing. And with no information on how it's calculated how can we even give it any credibility?


Exactly my card is showing 81% but want go above 1520 or so stable for long gaming sessions on air. That score should mean it does really well on air. Will be interesting once I get it under water tomorrow and see if it does any better considering their diagram says it should do worse with WC. That honestly makes no sense to me considering the temps would be lower but I'm new to GPU oc'ing tbh.


----------



## Tideman

Ok I've accepted my two 980 SCs are pathetic overclockers, but they blue screen/driver crash at anything above the stock oc (1367 core). In only ONE game I should say (DayZ alpha)..

I can run 1443/7800 stable in every other game (more demanding ones) without issues and loop heaven for hours.. Also, another issue (or is it even an issue?) is when I try to add voltage, the core clock rises along with it....

Should I be concerned? Has anyone else has had blue screens in that particular game?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok I've accepted my two 980 SCs are pathetic overclockers, but they blue screen/driver crash at anything above the stock oc (1367 core). In only ONE game I should say (DayZ alpha)..
> 
> I can run 1443/7800 stable in every other game (more demanding ones) without issues and loop heaven for hours.. Also, another issue (or is it even an issue?) is when I try to add voltage, the core clock rises along with it....
> 
> Should I be concerned? Has anyone else has had blue screens in that particular game?


I have had driver crashes and recovery in that game and Arma 2 as well as Arma 3 mate. Seems a few people with EVGA cards are having the same problem according to their forums. Maybe a driver issue................

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-Driver-Question-m2232800.aspx

I can go an hour with 1535 on the core in A3 before driver issues. Can go hours + at a core/boost of 1517........................ go figure.

I get a BETTER overclock at STOCK voltage (ie dont touch the slider)!!!!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok I've accepted my two 980 SCs are pathetic overclockers, but they blue screen/driver crash at anything above the stock oc (1367 core). In only ONE game I should say (DayZ alpha)..
> 
> I can run 1443/7800 stable in every other game (more demanding ones) without issues and loop heaven for hours.. Also, another issue (or is it even an issue?) is when I try to add voltage, the core clock rises along with it....
> 
> Should I be concerned? Has anyone else has had blue screens in that particular game?


Which clock are you reporting there. That doesn't sound right considering the SC default boost to like 1413 or so. We are all using our max boost core clock speeds when we are listing them.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Maybe its the power management in Nvidia control panel. Jump in your control panel and then go to global settings, scroll down to power management mode then set to Adaptive (if its on Prefer Maximum Performance).
> Hopefully that does the trick


I've tried that. Doesn't work.









Any more ideas?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I've tried that. Doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more ideas?


Threx are you using an Asus GSync Swift??


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even taken asic scores from gpu-z seriously. They almost always seem arbitrarly low even when my temps and OC are amazing. And with no information on how it's calculated how can we even give it any credibility?


Yes but I was just trying to point out that I am hearing a whine now and the ASIC dropped 3% so it might mean something? So should exchange it for another MSI or switch to Gigabyte because the coil whine either way I am getting a water block


----------



## leoxtxt

I believe i found out why my GTX 980 has been crashing on relatively "weak" games.

Some context:

- My Gigabyte GTX 980 (ASIC 82.8%) *boosts to 1303Mhz with a stock voltage of 1.21v*

- I managed to achieve an OC of *1513/8000 without touching the voltage*. I checked the stability with some loops of 3dMark 13 @ 4K, Heaven 4.0 @ 1440p (MSAA 8X / Tessleation @ Extreme) and 45 minutes of Crysis 3 @ V.High (1440p).

For example when i play F1 2014 (1440p / Ultra / V-Sync ON) with the OC profile enabled at some point because of the *low GPU Load* the 980 will *downclock to 1400Mhz and 1.08v* which eventually causes a driver crash (the nvlddmkm thing).

I've also seen it downclocking to *1240Mhz/0.97v* with the same result: driver crash, it always happens with the GPU Load is low (Very)

If i leave it on *stock* *it won't* crash when it downclocks (*1130mhz @ 0.97v*) but here is the trick: with the OC profile enabled (1513/8000) i played F1 2014 @ 4K (DSR) + MSAA 8X V-Sync off and didn't have a single crash for over 3 hours.

Is this a driver issue or i've to RMA the card ?.

OC vs Gpu load vs Boost Clock vs Voltage proof (check gpu clock and voltage):


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Threx are you using an Asus GSync Swift??


Yup, I am.

But my desktop resolution is set to 120 though, not 144, so it should be downclocking properly. (But even if it were 144hz, it should only keep the boost clock at about 800-900, not 1117.)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Yup, I am.
> 
> But my desktop resolution is set to 120 though, not 144, so it should be downclocking properly. (But even if it were 144hz, it should only keep the boost clock at about 800-900, not 1117.)


Hmmm. Also have a swift. My desktop is 120Hz., It downclocks RIGHT down to the lowest setting/clock. The only other thing would bet to re-install the drivers. Have had that before.


----------



## funfordcobra

I really think until nvidia gets these drivers sorted out, we aren't going to get great stable clocks. Both my 980 sc have a whine but they have given me zero problems besides that so its hard to send them in.

My bottom card never reaches the voltage I set it at. Its always .05v+ lower.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I believe i found out why my GTX 980 has been crashing on relatively "weak" games.
> 
> Some context:
> 
> - My Gigabyte GTX 980 (ASIC 82.8%) *boosts to 1303Mhz with a stock voltage of 1.21v*
> 
> - I managed to achieve an OC of *1513/8000 without touching the voltage*. I checked the stability with some loops of 3dMark 13 @ 4K, Heaven 4.0 @ 1440p (MSAA 8X / Tessleation @ Extreme) and 45 minutes of Crysis 3 @ V.High (1440p).
> 
> For example when i play F1 2014 (1440p / Ultra / V-Sync ON) with the OC profile enabled at some point because of the *low GPU Load* the 980 will *downclock to 1400Mhz and 1.08v* which eventually causes a driver crash (the nvlddmkm thing).
> 
> I've also seen it downclocking to *1240Mhz/0.97v* with the same result: driver crash, it always happens with the GPU Load is low (Very)
> 
> If i leave it on *stock* *it won't* crash when it downclocks (*1130mhz @ 0.97v*) but here is the trick: with the OC profile enabled (1513/8000) i played F1 2014 @ 4K (DSR) + MSAA 8X V-Sync off and didn't have a single crash for over 3 hours.
> 
> Is this a driver issue or i've to RMA the card ?.
> 
> OC vs Gpu load vs Boost Clock vs Voltage proof (check gpu clock and voltage):


gotta be driver, I can replicate it perfectly, I was testing out gsync last night and was cycling through my refresh rates on my monitor, everytime I'd get to 60hz from 144hz, the cards would jump down to 12xxmhz and the voltage would jump down to 1.012 or something low like that and it would crash within seconds, tried it 4 times in a row


----------



## Trolle BE

So basically every maker has it own problems?
Talking bout custom cards btw

Msi = coil whine and no backplate
Gigabyte = loud + coil whine
Zotac = voltage lock
Asus = low tdp (I think?)
Galax = no idea yet
Gainward = nothing so far
Inno3d = airboss is kinda loud
Evga = to much to sum up?

Doesn't make it easier to choose lol


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Get MSI 980 and be happy.
Backplate means nothing.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> gotta be driver, I can replicate it perfectly, I was testing out gsync last night and was cycling through my refresh rates on my monitor, everytime I'd get to 60hz from 144hz, the cards would jump down to 12xxmhz and the voltage would jump down to 1.012 or something low like that and it would crash within seconds, tried it 4 times in a row


Yeah, but that only happens if the card is well oc'd. Because of this I don't think that nvidia will fix it. Seems like the only way out is to mod the voltages for the specific clock states within the bios (as soon as this will be possible).


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well maybe we could find out if they are going to fix it...if Nvidia would ever release a new damned driver, it's only been 5+ weeks and tons of games still completely lacking SLI support, go Nvidia!


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have had driver crashes and recovery in that game and Arma 2 as well as Arma 3 mate. Seems a few people with EVGA cards are having the same problem according to their forums. Maybe a driver issue................
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-Driver-Question-m2232800.aspx
> 
> I can go an hour with 1535 on the core in A3 before driver issues. Can go hours + at a core/boost of 1517........................ go figure.
> 
> I get a BETTER overclock at STOCK voltage (ie dont touch the slider)!!!!


Thanks for that. Sounds like the same issue alright, seeing as your having problems with the voltage slider too. It's a relief to hear that it may be driver related. I'll keep an eye on the evga forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Which clock are you reporting there. That doesn't sound right considering the SC default boost to like 1413 or so. We are all using our max boost core clock speeds when we are listing them.


Max boost clock, which in my case is indeed 1367. Thought that was normal? I checked the specs for the SC and it lists the max boost as 1340 or thereabouts.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> So basically every maker has it own problems?
> Talking bout custom cards btw
> 
> Msi = coil whine and no backplate
> Gigabyte = loud + coil whine
> Zotac = voltage lock
> Asus = low tdp (I think?)
> Galax = no idea yet
> Gainward = nothing so far
> Inno3d = airboss is kinda loud
> Evga = to much to sum up?
> 
> Doesn't make it easier to choose lol


Gigabyte GTX980 G1: No coil whine, "no powerlimit" (max usage is 80%), overclocks very good, cold and quiet.

I got 2x gtx 980 G1. 65%asic and 79% asic. 1559mhz VS 1584mhz. There is no drop in frequency on this card on full load, because the powerlimit is very high









I tested 2x evga 980 SC reference and 1x msi 980 reference. All these uses more power than the powerlimit, and drops in performance. Reference sux compared to G1. Almost the same prize too here in Norway.


----------



## y2kcamaross

If that was the case, couldn't we all just flash the G1 bios onto our reference cards?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX980 G1: No coil whine, "no powerlimit" (max usage is 80%), overclocks very good, cold and quiet.
> 
> I got 2x gtx 980 G1. 65%asic and 79% asic. 1559mhz VS 1584mhz. There is no drop in frequency on this card on full load, because the powerlimit is very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 2x evga 980 SC reference and 1x msi 980 reference. All these uses more power than the powerlimit, and drops in performance. Reference sux compared to G1. Almost the same prize too here in Norway.


Nah, reference does not suck when it doesn`t have the power limit, hehe


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hmmm. Also have a swift. My desktop is 120Hz., It downclocks RIGHT down to the lowest setting/clock. The only other thing would bet to re-install the drivers. Have had that before.


This doesn't -always- happen for me though. It only happens sometimes.

Guess gotta wait for new driver and see if the problem persists.


----------



## AdamK47

Reference cards don't suck. They blow.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Reference cards don't suck. They blow.


Mine doesn't blow - it just whines...


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> So basically every maker has it own problems?
> Talking bout custom cards btw
> 
> Msi = coil whine and no backplate
> Gigabyte = loud + coil whine
> Zotac = voltage lock
> Asus = low tdp (I think?)
> Galax = no idea yet
> Gainward = nothing so far
> Inno3d = airboss is kinda loud
> Evga = to much to sum up?
> 
> Doesn't make it easier to choose lol


I've got no coil whine whatsoever on either of my MSI's


----------



## veedubfreak

No whine on either of my 980 Asus reference. They're hot as balls with the blower though.

Hey Amazon has some EVGA cards in stock. Only 1300 each!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d1_g147_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0FKPS9SVTNGG40320KD0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200482&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Nizzen

New Driver:

344.48 WHQL

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/Windows/344.48/344.48-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe&lang=uk&type=GeForce


----------



## DapperDan795

No coil whine on my EVGA 980 SC either


----------



## madwolfa

No coil whine on my reference Gigabyte 980.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> New Driver:
> 
> 344.48 WHQL
> 
> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/Windows/344.48/344.48-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe&lang=uk&type=GeForce


did they list fixes and such


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> did they list fixes and such


I just skimmed through the release notes and haven't seen anything special.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I just skimmed through the release notes and haven't seen anything special.


damn i would have preferred if they took more time and included fixes for sli in games


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> So basically every maker has it own problems?
> Talking bout custom cards btw
> 
> Msi = coil whine and no backplate
> Gigabyte = loud + coil whine
> Zotac = voltage lock
> Asus = low tdp (I think?)
> Galax = no idea yet
> Gainward = nothing so far
> Inno3d = airboss is kinda loud
> Evga = to much to sum up?
> 
> Doesn't make it easier to choose lol


The MSI reference 980 comes with a backplate


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> damn i would have preferred if they took more time and included fixes for sli in games


There are plenty of SLI profile additions and changes, but not commented further.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> damn i would have preferred if they took more time and included fixes for sli in games


Well, here's this:
Quote:


> Added or updated the following profiles:
> 
> • Assassin's Creed Unity - control panel FXAA disabled
> • Dead Rising 3 - SLI-Single profile added
> • Elite Dangerous - SLI profile added, control panel FXAA disabled
> • Escape Dead Island - SLI profile added
> • FIFA 15 - SLI-Single profile added
> • Lichdom: Battlemage - SLI profile added
> • Lords of the Fallen - SLI profile added
> • MechWarrior Online - DX11 SLI profile added
> • Monster Hunter Online Benchmark - SLI profile added
> • Ryse: Son of Rome - SLI profile added, stereo blocked
> • Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth - ambient occlusion (AO) profile added
> • Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition - SLI profile added
> • The Crew - control panel FXAA disabled
> • The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - SLI profile added


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> damn i would have preferred if they took more time and included fixes for sli in games


I skimmed through the notes and I recall seeing several fixes/added support for sli in some games.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.48/344.48-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> The MSI reference 980 comes with a backplate


He stated that he's referring to custom cards


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, here's this:


Hot damn, finally an MW:O profile. Maybe it'll run at more than 35 fps on my triple setup now.


----------



## StephenP85

So, sky hasn't posted in almost 2 weeks... I wonder how things are progressing. I needs muh overvoltzzz


----------



## skyn3t

Nvflash nodded by @JoeDirt is here to flash all 900 seires .









Autobots and Decepticons let's role out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/60#post_23037661

Don't forget to rep Joe and welly59 all credit to them.


----------



## cocous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> So basically every maker has it own problems?
> Talking bout custom cards btw
> 
> Msi = coil whine and no backplate
> Gigabyte = loud + coil whine
> Zotac = voltage lock
> Asus = low tdp (I think?)
> Galax = no idea yet
> Gainward = nothing so far
> Inno3d = airboss is kinda loud
> Evga = to much to sum up?
> 
> Doesn't make it easier to choose lol
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX980 G1: No coil whine, "no powerlimit" (max usage is 80%), overclocks very good, cold and quiet.
> 
> I got 2x gtx 980 G1. 65%asic and 79% asic. 1559mhz VS 1584mhz. There is no drop in frequency on this card on full load, because the powerlimit is very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 2x evga 980 SC reference and 1x msi 980 reference. All these uses more power than the powerlimit, and drops in performance. Reference sux compared to G1. Almost the same prize too here in Norway.
Click to expand...

What rev from the G1 you have?
1.0 ro 1.1?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nvflash nodded by @JoeDirt is here to flash all 900 seires .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autobots and Decepticons let's role out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/60#post_23037661
> 
> Don't forget to rep Joe and welly59 all credit to them.


Fantastic! Now... about that bios you've sent to a select few..


----------



## harkinsteven

Great news, if anyone has those custom 980 bios' could you upload them for us to test? Many thanks.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Also, another issue (or is it even an issue?) is when I try to add voltage, the core clock rises along with it....


This is how mine works also. At stock, it'll peak at 1379, but with additional voltage it peaks at 1392 and stays at peak more often. Overvoltage is always better for me. When I try to max out the core clocks without ov, it'll average 1 or 2 clock bins slower at the same offset, and eventually crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I get a BETTER overclock at STOCK voltage (ie dont touch the slider)!!!!


The [H] overclocking review also found this to be true for their sample. So be sure to try both options on your card to see what's best.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nvflash nodded by @JoeDirt is here to flash all 900 seires .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autobots and Decepticons let's role out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/60#post_23037661
> 
> Don't forget to rep Joe and welly59 all credit to them.


Awesome.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> What rev from the G1 you have?
> 1.0 ro 1.1?


I have a 980 G1 rev 1.0 and no coil noise and no the card is not loud.


----------



## cocous

I have the same rev 1.0 and i have very little coil whine only in full load on 3d mark when the fps is 2000 at ice storm. But to listen this you must put your ear inside to case.








I try to find differences from rev 1.0 to rev 1.1 but nothing.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cocous

Second post sorry.


----------



## einnairo

Hi Finally found the right place to ask questions.

pls help me, I am going to tear my hair out.

1. what is the right way to run unigine heaven. with V sync or not. I run full screen, vsync, teslation extreme. 1920x1080p. Direct x 11, ultra. Anti aliasing x 8. Is this correct. These are my results.
fps: 135.6
score 3416
min fps: 25.5
max fps: 154

2. using msi afterburner. my card with 0 core voltage, runs at 1.193v. If I add 0.087v (which is max after burner can add), it goes up to 1.243 only, meaning it added 0.05v only. If so it makes sense I add only 0.05 core voltage correct instead of leaving it at 0.087?
my setting on msi are here:


pls advise, thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol.


I'll get you my EVGA reference 980 SC when I get home if no one else has by then

edit: whats the program to dump bios's? I remember one wasn't working correctly awhile ago, not sure if that's fixed or not


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> No whine on either of my 980 Asus reference. They're hot as balls with the blower though.
> 
> Hey Amazon has some EVGA cards in stock. Only 1300 each!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d1_g147_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0FKPS9SVTNGG40320KD0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200482&pf_rd_i=507846


The titan Z was on sale on Amazon yesterday for $1,600, not sure if it's still up, too lazy to go look


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> The titan Z was on sale on Amazon yesterday for $1,600, not sure if it's still up, too lazy to go look


...lol

OCUK just sold 9 at a ridiculous price of £899 inc VAT.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol.


EVGA GTX 980 ACX SC 2.0 Bios:

SCACX2.0.zip 135k .zip file


Sorry I've lost my reference SC bios.


----------



## harkinsteven

EVGA 980 Reference Bios

EVGA_Reference.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol.


Zotac Reference 980

ZOTACreference.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## theMillen

add me to the list!
Validation!


----------



## y2kcamaross

EVGA reference cooler 980SC

980sc-referencecooler.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## SDhydro

Asus Strix 980

stock980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## RKDxpress

How are you grabing the bios? GPU-Z gave me the BSOD every time I tried.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> How are you grabing the bios? GPU-Z gave me the BSOD every time I tried.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> How are you grabing the bios? GPU-Z gave me the BSOD every time I tried.


u have to use the newest gpu-z


----------



## adamski07

just updated my driver to 344.48 and I do not see DSR option both for single GPU and SLI mode. I used to have it on single GPU. My friend with SLI 780 has DSR support now on his system after updating the driver. I'm SLI 980 and I am not getting DSR option for both single and SLI setup. My main display is a 1400p/144 hz display. Anybody else having same issue with the same setup? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> just updated my driver to 344.48 and I do not see DSR option both for single GPU and SLI mode. I used to have it on single GPU. My friend with SLI 780 has DSR support now on his system after updating the driver. I'm SLI 980 and I am not getting DSR option for both single and SLI setup. My main display is a 1400p/144 hz display. Anybody else having same issue with the same setup? Please help. Thanks.


DSR works in SLI but apparently not with Gsync/Rog Swift. I'm not sure if it's Gsync causing the problem or that the Rog Swift is just incompatible.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> dsr
> DSR works in SLI but apparently not with Gsync/Rog Swift. I'm not sure if it's Gsync causing the problem or that the Rog Swift is just incompatible.


Seriously. I've been waiting for this support. Why the hell is everything incompatible with G-sync!!


----------



## nemm

Galax 980 reference

Galax980ref.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Difunto

here is the msi gaming 4g and the gigabyte g1

bios.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## Weber

Asus Reference

Asus980Reference.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## RKDxpress

Thanks latest GPU_Z worked! Gigabyte reference gtx 980.

Referancegigabyte980bios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well good news, Lep Pozdrav over at EK said he will forward my request for Coil Whine silencing to the appropriate R&D department. Unfortunately, they are already 100% finished with the 980 block and ready to start selling them. So, we are back to square one, having to return so many cards just to try and find a non coil whine version, lol.

That will probably be the last time I hear from them I bet. I wish a few thousand more 900 series owners would contact them requesting the same thing...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol.


Read : Bios modding done.


----------



## Nizzen

GM204Gigabytegtx980G1rev1.zip 136k .zip file


Gigabyte G1 gtx980 rev 1


----------



## Syceo

MSI reference 980

MSI980.REF.BIOS.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## khemist

Zotac reference -

Zotacref.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## madwolfa

Latest GPU-Z build with Maxwell BIOS saving.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## adamski07

EVGA GTX980 SC Reference

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## nexxusty

PNY Reference GTX 980.

PNY.REF.GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## shaneduce

EVGA 980 Reference

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Zepharus

Zotac Amp Extreme Bios

ZotacAmpExtremeGM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## veedubfreak

Yeesh, the ASIC on these 2 Asus cards is 64 and 63.

No wonder they're so hot.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

Asus Reference


----------



## leoxtxt

Gigabyte 980 Reference

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## funfordcobra

What will modding your bios do?


----------



## usmarine0622

doesn't look like they fixed the voltage problem in the latest driver


----------



## andom

Are all the 980s right now reference models? I'm assuming they are, right? Meaning all the 980s right now will be compatible with the current EK waterblocks.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Are all the 980s right now reference models? I'm assuming they are, right? Meaning all the 980s right now will be compatible with the current EK waterblocks.


Most, but not all.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Most, but not all.


I probably should have beeen more specific.

Does the Zotac GTX 980 Amp! edition have a reference board? Not the omega or the extreme, but just the regular amp edition.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3126/zotac-gtx-980-amp-edition.html


----------



## shremi

Asus 980 Reference

Asus980Reference.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## seanmac

Galaxy.GTX970.4096.140903.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Galaxy GTX 970 Reference Model

Thanks man, very excited !


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> I probably should have beeen more specific.
> 
> Does the Zotac GTX 980 Amp! edition have a reference board? Not the omega or the extreme, but just the regular amp edition.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3126/zotac-gtx-980-amp-edition.html


Appears so

Zotac GTX 980 Amp! edition:



Reference design:


----------



## Axon

How do i flash the BIOS on my Inno3D Reference GTX 980's to the EVGA Reference GTX 980 SC also do i have to remove them and flash them one by one or can i leave them in and flash one at a time?


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> How do i flash the BIOS on my Inno3D Reference GTX 980's to the EVGA Reference GTX 980 SC also do i have to remove them and flash them one by one or can i leave them in and flash one at a time?


Disable card's in device manager.
Open the folder where you have nvflash.
Hold shift and press right click and click on open command window here.
type nvflash --list
typically your first card will be index 0, second card index 1
To flash have the SC bios in the same folder as nvflash.
Type nvflash -6 --index 0 ROMNAME.rom , press enter and follow instructions. This will flash your first card.
Type nvflash -6 --index 1 ROMNAME.rom to flash second. Reboot and enable cards in device manager.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> Disable card's in device manager.
> Open the folder where you have nvflash.
> Hold shift and press right click and click on open command window here.
> type nvflash --list
> typically your first card will be index 0, second card index 1
> To flash have the SC bios in the same folder as nvflash.
> Type nvflash -6 --index 0 ROMNAME.rom , press enter and follow instructions. This will flash your first card.
> Type nvflash -6 --index 1 ROMNAME.rom to flash second. Reboot and enable cards in device manager.


Ive never done this its a little daunting i saved the SC bios uploaded kindly but im not sure where the most upto date version of nvflash is also if i disable my cards how will they display anything wont i need to use my onboard graphics mobo wise? sorry not 100% on this


----------



## joder

MSI GTX 980 4GD5 Reference

MSI_GTX_980_4GD5_Reference.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Good work fellas . now I just need to work on them asap.


----------



## Axon

ive disabled both cards in device manager got the bios i want and backed up my current bios got to the stage of command and it said nvflash isnt compatable with x64?


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good work fellas . now I just need to work on them asap.


GO GO GO Need Zotac Amp Extreme Power limit boost stat!


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> ive disabled both cards in device manager got the bios i want and backed up my current bios got to the stage of command and it said nvflash isnt compatable with x64?


This is what you need.

NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 729k .zip file


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> This is what you need.
> 
> NVWinFlash_5.196.zip 729k .zip file


Thanks how do i use that i think it works differently sorry to bother you im stumped is all lol


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Thanks how do i use that i think it works differently sorry to bother you im stumped is all lol


DBEAU just wrote up a guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/100_20#post_23040140


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> DBEAU just wrote up a guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/100_20#post_23040140


Thanks i managed it both of my Inno3D GTX 980's have now been flashed with the EVGA GTX 980 SC BIOS and both reporting correct specs


----------



## Axon

+rep to you both


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good work fellas . now I just need to work on them asap.


Knew you'd get there eventually.


----------



## seanmac

Quote:
Originally Posted by skyn3t View Post

Good work fellas . now I just need to work on them asap.

Cheers mate ! Can I donate to you via paypal ?

Do you think the voltage values can be edited at all ?


----------



## Axon

I was not expecting that i flashed from stock inno3d bios to evga sc bios and lost performance got worse scores ect flashed back to stock and performing as it should


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanmac*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by skyn3t View Post
> 
> Good work fellas . now I just need to work on them asap.
> 
> Cheers mate ! Can I donate to you via paypal ?
> 
> Do you think the voltage values can be edited at all ?


pm sent, tahnk you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I was not expecting that i flashed from stock inno3d bios to evga sc bios and lost performance got worse scores ect flashed back to stock and performing as it should


don't worry everyone I mean every brand will be moded score should go up a bit.









upload your bios here.

now let me fill my RDA change the battery and vape on.. I mean mod one ...


----------



## DStealth

Let me share my experience with flashing modded BIOS on my GB g1 980 card.
Extending Voltage table seems to do nothing more than just extending the offset voltage slider to +100mv, the applied Voltage remains the same for my card 1.243v
As for the BOOST disabled BIOSes it seems quite the opposite there is no voltage offset control possible at all and the maximum voltage remains 1.062v ...
Let's hope we can overcome these NV restrictions they've used.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> pm sent, tahnk you.
> don't worry everyone I mean every brand will be moded score should go up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload your bios here.
> 
> now let me fill my RDA change the battery and vape on.. I mean mod one ...


right on man, just dont get too toasty and toast a 980 in the process ~~~


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Let me share my experience with flashing modded BIOS on my GB g1 980 card.
> Extending Voltage table seems to do nothing more than just extending the offset voltage slider to +100mv, the applied Voltage remains the same for my card 1.243v
> As for the BOOST disabled BIOSes it seems quite the opposite there is no voltage offset control possible at all and the maximum voltage remains 1.062v ...
> Let's hope we can overcome these NV restrictions they've used.


Crap, that sucks. My primary hope is to be able to have a bios that will push these to 1.3v, and have a reason for investing in these blocks


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> pm sent, tahnk you.
> don't worry everyone I mean every brand will be moded score should go up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload your bios here.
> 
> now let me fill my RDA change the battery and vape on.. I mean mod one ...


Donation sent ! Thanks skyn3t









Fingers crossed you can figure out how to change vcore voltage


----------



## famich

Yes, fingers crosse .. and the nvflash that can bypass the digital signature of the BIOS is already available ?


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yes, fingers crosse .. and the nvflash that can bypass the digital signature of the BIOS is already available ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yes, fingers crosse .. and the nvflash that can bypass the digital signature of the BIOS is already available ?


"you can figure out how to change vcore voltage"

As per the previous posts, vcore voltage changes are not currently working


----------



## DiaSin

Semi-hypothetical question here..

I entered to win a Zotac AMP! Omega GTX 980.

That model has 2x8pin power connectors, instead of the 2x6 that many 980s have. My PSU only has 6+6+2 connectors.
Would said zotac 980 run on this PSU, if by some miracle I actually won it?
I know my current 7970 also has 2x8pin connectors and runs fine two pins short.

Edit: Side note.. the card does not come with molex>8pin adapters like most of these 2x8 cards.. it comes with a pair of 2x6>8pin adapters.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any news on the DisplayPort hardware problem?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any news on the DisplayPort hardware problem?


What ?
I am using my swift over DP and have no issues ?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any news on the DisplayPort hardware problem?


Uhh... Pardon me?

*** now?? LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What ?
> I am using my swift over DP and have no issues ?


I am using an AOC G2460PG G-sync monitor over DP as well with no issues.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Uhh... Pardon me?
> 
> *** now?? LOL.
> I am using an AOC G2460PG G-sync monitor over DP as well with no issues.


http://forums.evga.com/DisplayPortMonitor-not-always-Detected-m2231237.aspx#2235923


----------



## HyperC

So what the average overclock without boost?


----------



## dilla69

Here's my Palit 980 reference bios, since this one's missing so far.

palit_980_ref.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## MattBee

there is only a 2 frame differnce between 1500 and 1590 mhz. Whats the point of going nuts


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> there is only a 2 frame differnce between 1500 and 1590 mhz. Whats the point of going nuts


Dude your still here?

Between your condescending posts and stupid questions, you should stop.


----------



## funfordcobra

There are people who bash their cards for an extra 2 fps and those who don't. I don't, but I couldn't care less that there are people that do. Why do you care?


----------



## MattBee

Im the only one to hit 90 on valley so far. So im technically the best ocer in here


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I find some benchmarks like Valley and Heaven useless anyway, you can tweak your driver settings to achieve more fps and therefore beat others who don't tweak their drivers.. etc..


----------



## Descadent

I've been out of the loop since i got my 980 sc, but i need a 2nd evga 980 sc reference card... has anything been said on why such a shortage a month after launch? Newegg has some earlier this week but were $80 more than what I paid at amazon on release... or did the prices in general just go up on reference?

like i said been out of the loop, if someone could catch me up... many thanks ahead of time


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I've been out of the loop since i got my 980 sc, but i need a 2nd evga 980 sc reference card... has anything been said on why such a shortage a month after launch? Newegg has some earlier this week but were $80 more than what I paid at amazon on release... or did the prices in general just go up on reference?
> 
> like i said been out of the loop, if someone could catch me up... many thanks ahead of time


It seems prices have gone up in more places than one. Anywhere that kept the original price is out of stock almost instantly, but I don't know why. Gonna have to put on your patience pants friend. Unless you want the $1300 ones from Amazon. Yeah...not a typo!


----------



## Descadent

yeah no way. I got 3 swifts now ( 3rd one will be here tomorrow) so i definitely need a 2nd 980... i don't mind the waiting as i've spent so much money lately on monitors and sim racing gear....but i haven't seen amazon come back in stock yet on the evga 980 sc ref...so that kinda has me worried... i don't really want to grab a non-sc ref card. I just want both to be the same...not a big difference between the two I know...but preferences...


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I've been out of the loop since i got my 980 sc, but i need a 2nd evga 980 sc reference card... has anything been said on why such a shortage a month after launch? Newegg has some earlier this week but were $80 more than what I paid at amazon on release... or did the prices in general just go up on reference?
> 
> like i said been out of the loop, if someone could catch me up... many thanks ahead of time


Next launch of cards, you buy enough








I Already testet 5 gtx 980


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
how faster is is the EVGA GTX 980 SuperClocked over the stock version?

Is there some benchmark that shows the difference?
5% more?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> how faster is is the EVGA GTX 980 SuperClocked over the stock version?
> 
> Is there some benchmark that shows the difference?
> 5% more?


10% higher core clock - should be ~7% performance gain if i recall correctly.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> 10% higher core clock - should be ~7% performance gain if i recall correctly.


thank you.
do you know the voltage difference between the stock and the superclocked?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thank you.
> do you know the voltage difference between the stock and the superclocked?


Seems to be identical. 1,225V when turbo clocked.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Seems to be identical. 1,225V when turbo clocked.


thank you.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thank you.
> do you know the voltage difference between the stock and the superclocked?


My 980 SC reached 1.256v and my ACX 2.0 SC reaches 1.243v.


----------



## DStealth

Just managed to push 1.275v Thru my GB g1 rebooting and will share the results







)


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> My 980 SC reached 1.256v and my ACX 2.0 SC reaches 1.243v.


Strange, I've seen several screenshots in seperate forums that are showing 1,225V. Even submitted bios' are set to 1,225V.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Just managed to push 1.275v Thru my GB g1 rebooting and will share the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Did the same. Squeezed another +30MHz (to 1590MHz) out of the core. :3 +40W consumption. (980 reference)


----------



## DStealth

Hope to get more out of it, but 30mhz are enough for me to break the 17k GPU FS score







)
Seems working


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Strange, I've seen several screenshots in seperate forums that are showing 1,225V. Even submitted bios' are set to 1,225V.


My voltage defaults to 1.225 but with +31mv hits 1.256 and 1.243.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I've been out of the loop since i got my 980 sc, but i need a 2nd evga 980 sc reference card... has anything been said on why such a shortage a month after launch? Newegg has some earlier this week but were $80 more than what I paid at amazon on release... or did the prices in general just go up on reference?
> 
> like i said been out of the loop, if someone could catch me up... many thanks ahead of time


Evga themselves have increased Msrp according to their catalog.

Sorry I always double post.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hope to get more out of it, but 30mhz are enough for me to break the 17k GPU FS score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Seems working


looks like your ASIC is beyond 80%?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hope to get more out of it, but 30mhz are enough for me to break the 17k GPU FS score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Seems working


17k graphics whoop!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> looks like your ASIC is beyond 80%?


Nope just 71%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 17k graphics whoop!


Not that far ...just a 24/7 CPU


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Hoping to get to play with a modded bios before Beyond Earth comes out tonight!









New DXracer chair needs to be used!


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Did the same. Squeezed another +30MHz (to 1590MHz) out of the core. :3 +40W consumption. (980 reference)


How did you do this? Is there a way to edit and save a bios now?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I believe i found out why my GTX 980 has been crashing on relatively "weak" games.
> 
> Some context:
> 
> - My Gigabyte GTX 980 (ASIC 82.8%) *boosts to 1303Mhz with a stock voltage of 1.21v*
> 
> - I managed to achieve an OC of *1513/8000 without touching the voltage*. I checked the stability with some loops of 3dMark 13 @ 4K, Heaven 4.0 @ 1440p (MSAA 8X / Tessleation @ Extreme) and 45 minutes of Crysis 3 @ V.High (1440p).
> 
> For example when i play F1 2014 (1440p / Ultra / V-Sync ON) with the OC profile enabled at some point because of the *low GPU Load* the 980 will *downclock to 1400Mhz and 1.08v* which eventually causes a driver crash (the nvlddmkm thing).
> 
> I've also seen it downclocking to *1240Mhz/0.97v* with the same result: driver crash, it always happens with the GPU Load is low (Very)
> 
> If i leave it on *stock* *it won't* crash when it downclocks (*1130mhz @ 0.97v*) but here is the trick: with the OC profile enabled (1513/8000) i played F1 2014 @ 4K (DSR) + MSAA 8X V-Sync off and didn't have a single crash for over 3 hours.
> 
> Is this a driver issue or i've to RMA the card ?.
> 
> OC vs Gpu load vs Boost Clock vs Voltage proof (check gpu clock and voltage):


I experienced something simular but only when the monitor was set at 144hz. With 120hz I can't repro.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Uhh... Pardon me?
> 
> *** now?? LOL.
> I am using an AOC G2460PG G-sync monitor over DP as well with no issues.


I have that monitor too. I'm struggling with the settings for best picture.I suck at that, care to share your settings?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> How did you do this? Is there a way to edit and save a bios now?


Look for the Kepler bios tweaker v1.27 and the molded nvflash which you can find here in the forums (can't link, using my cellphone atm). But if these tools won't say you anything, I wouldn't touch your bios, since the tweaker isn't fully compatible with the maxwell gpus yet.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Once you go SLI there's no going back!


It is true. I just moved from GTX 680 SLI to a single 980,and my case looks lonely


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Look for the Kepler bios tweaker v1.27 and the molded nvflash which you can find here in the forums (can't link, using my cellphone atm). But if these tools won't say you anything, I wouldn't touch your bios, since the tweaker isn't fully compatible with the maxwell gpus yet.


Okay thanks. So you just editied the max voltage ranges in Kepler bios tweaker and flashed?

I'll give that a try later I guess I just figured that it wouldn't work from what I've heard about bios flashing with Maxwell with the current KBT.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Okay thanks. So you just editied the max voltage ranges in Kepler bios tweaker and flashed?
> 
> I'll give that a try later I guess I just figured that it wouldn't work from what I've heard about bios flashing with Maxwell with the current KBT.


Back on my desktop, hating my phone's keyboard...

So, yes, I've edited the ranges to the maximum, but currently only 1,275V are possible. You maybe also have to raise your maximum TDP, but the values in the KBT aren't displayed linear, that depends on the bios (if custom or reference, etc).


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nope just 71%


Nice, got 74%. But I just saw that my maximum tdp didn't raise (obviously showing me fake numbers), so the voltages are dropping if the clock is set too high. Guess i'll better wait for an upated version of KBT.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Back on my desktop, hating my phone's keyboard...
> 
> So, yes, I've edited the ranges to the maximum, but currently only 1,275V are possible. You maybe also have to raise your maximum TDP, but the values in the KBT aren't displayed linear, that depends on the bios (if custom or reference, etc).


Okay thanks and I have the G1 like you so if you got it to work I should be able to as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Nice, got 74%. But I just saw that my maximum tdp didn't raise (obviously showing me fake numbers), so the voltages are dropping if the clock is set too high. Guess i'll better wait for an upated version of KBT.


I'm pretty sure on all cards voltage drops one level if your card exceeds 67C. Not sure if that's what's causing this but the raised voltage could just be dropping because of temp.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Okay thanks and I have the G1 like you so if you got it to work I should be able to as well
> I'm pretty sure on all cards voltage drops one level if your card exceeds 67C. Not sure if that's what's causing this but the raised voltage could just be dropping because of temp.


It was DStealth who also has a G1. I just replied that I've raised my voltage to the same level, too (got a 980 reference).







But he got even better results, so your chances aren't too bad.

regarding my voltages: temps are always below 60°C due to a custom cooler (http://www.arctic.ac/de_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html). It's definitley because of the tdp, unfortunately, because the voltages are always dropping at the same clock/voltage. When the tdp is unmodded it hits 125% and if modded it shows me in my case 90% but in fact it's still the stock limitation. Just have to find the right values or, as i said, wait for an updated version of kbt.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It was DStealth who also has a G1. I just replied that I've raised my voltage to the same level, too (got a 980 reference).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he got even better results, so your chances aren't too bad.
> 
> regarding my voltages: temps are always below 60°C due to a custom cooler (http://www.arctic.ac/de_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html). It's definitley because of the tdp, unfortunately, because the voltages are always dropping at the same clock/voltage. When the tdp is unmodded it hits 125% and if modded it shows me in my case 90% but in fact it's still the stock limitation. Just have to find the right values or, as i said, wait for an updated version of kbt.


Ah I see... thanks for the info! Hopefully I don't have that problem with the G1 since the TDP is 366w @ 122%. That and the cooler are basically the whole reason I bought this card


----------



## skyn3t

I need a EVGA owner for bios testing anyone?


----------



## Woklbokl

I wanna Try. Evga GTX 980 SC.


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a EVGA owner for bios testing anyone?


I have two EVGA 980s. Willing to test.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I also wanna try, 2 EVGA SC 980s with the reference cooler


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Doubt you need anyone else, but if you do I'm in. EVGA ACX 2.0 SC here. Not using the air cooler though.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

What's a normal score for a GTX 980 on Futuremark Firestrike benchmark. I got 10881. Doesn't seem to be many scores floating around. Anyone have any idea?

It's double what i got on my GTX 670 though, which seems right.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> What's a normal score for a GTX 980 on Futuremark Firestrike benchmark. I got 10881. Doesn't seem to be many scores floating around. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> It's double what i got on my GTX 670 though, which seems right.


Hall of fame 1 card:

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

The score depends on cpu too.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> What's a normal score for a GTX 980 on Futuremark Firestrike benchmark. I got 10881. Doesn't seem to be many scores floating around. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> It's double what i got on my GTX 670 though, which seems right.


In case your profile is up to date and your cpu isn't overclocked, I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Hall of fame 1 card:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> The score depends on cpu too.


Seems about right then. Compared with a guy that got 13k. He had ~200Mhz more on the GPU clock and 380 on the memory. Was beating me by 5 to 10 frames per GPU benchmark which is about right.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a EVGA owner for bios testing anyone?


ACX + Ref EVGA here , count me in .. But i do not have the proper NVFlash / the modded one /


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> ACX + Ref EVGA here , count me in .. But i do not have the proper NVFlash / the modded one /


Guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/110#post_23040140


----------



## Beatwolf

Just ordered a MSI 980 Gaming.. not sure if it's the same as the OC version, but it's probably not a big difference anyway. Haven't had an MSI card before, so hope it's as stable as my Asus 780 which was reference.. anyone have experience with MSI cards? It was the only non-reference card available apart from Zotac which was more expensive..and I don't really trust Zotac.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just ordered a MSI 980 Gaming.. not sure if it's the same as the OC version, but it's probably not a big difference anyway. Haven't had an MSI card before, so hope it's as stable as my Asus 780 which was reference.. anyone have experience with MSI cards? It was the only non-reference card available apart from Zotac which was more expensive..and I don't really trust Zotac.


No problem with MSI,

i've had a 295x2 and now 2x 980's, cant say i've had a bad experience with either


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just ordered a MSI 980 Gaming.. not sure if it's the same as the OC version, but it's probably not a big difference anyway. Haven't had an MSI card before, so hope it's as stable as my Asus 780 which was reference.. anyone have experience with MSI cards? It was the only non-reference card available apart from Zotac which was more expensive..and I don't really trust Zotac.


I've got 2 of them and they are great , silent , stable and look amazing IMHO , you're gonna enjoy it


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a EVGA owner for bios testing anyone?


right here! stock evga 980 non SC


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Guide:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/110#post_23040140


Thanks


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a EVGA owner for bios testing anyone?


acx 2.0 sc owner willing to test!


----------



## BangBangPlay

So what's the story with the Kepler Bios tweaker? Does it not work properly on Maxwell yet? Or is Maxwell just severely limited through the hardware?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So what's the story with the Kepler Bios tweaker? Does it not work properly on Maxwell yet? Or is Maxwell just severely limited through the hardware?


It doesn't work (it doesn't read the whole rom file), but even if it did, you couldn't flash the new file anyway. Nvidia has introduced a signature to the BIOS files. If the signature isn't there, the BIOS isn't accepted.

We've been waiting for a work around.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The new Nvflash is here, just look back a couple of pages.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I've got 2 of them and they are great , silent , stable and look amazing IMHO , you're gonna enjoy it


cool, can't wait to get my hands on it !


----------



## SDhydro

Looks like the classified 980 will be $700 bucks.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2988-KR

Kinda pricey what do you guys think?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Looks like the classified 980 will be $700 bucks.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2988-KR
> 
> Kinda pricey what do you guys think?


Kinda??? lol

Yeah well, they are going to gouge until AMD answers their 900 series release. Its looking more and more like I will be stuck using my 5870 for a 6th year, lol.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Looks like the classified 980 will be $700 bucks.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2988-KR
> 
> Kinda pricey what do you guys think?


Lower specs than originally announced too.


----------



## StephenP85

To be honest the $550 price on the reference 980 was surprisingly low and not like NVidia at all. The 970 price is even more insanely reasonable for NVidia.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> To be honest the $550 price on the reference 980 was surprisingly low and not like NVidia at all. The 970 price is even more insanely reasonable for NVidia.


Well I'm glad I've grabbed mine for under 550 while it lasted..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> The new Nvflash is here, just look back a couple of pages.


I should have specified that I am aware of the new flash mod. I have just been reading that despite the new ability to flash, modding the bios with Kepler tweaker isn't actually increasing the power limits on these cards. So basically I am asking if it's the cards or if it's a possible software issue....


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just ordered a MSI 980 Gaming.. not sure if it's the same as the OC version, but it's probably not a big difference anyway. Haven't had an MSI card before, so hope it's as stable as my Asus 780 which was reference.. anyone have experience with MSI cards? It was the only non-reference card available apart from Zotac which was more expensive..and I don't really trust Zotac.


Any particular reason you don't trust Zotac? I ask because I bought two of their reference cards (under the assumption that there's no difference in quality among the reference cards anyway), and it being the first time I've purchased anything by Zotac, I'm certainly not dissatisfied. In fact, I seemed to have gotten lucky and have two cards with 0 discernible coil whine. As for warranty service, no idea. Everyone's got a horror story about an AIB Partner.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Kinda??? lol
> 
> Yeah well, they are going to gouge until AMD answers their 900 series release. Its looking more and more like I will be stuck using my 5870 for a 6th year, lol.


i dont know how your still using the 5870, i gave up on my 5870 lightning eon's ago!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm still using a 5850


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Any particular reason you don't trust Zotac? I ask because I bought two of their reference cards (under the assumption that there's no difference in quality among the reference cards anyway), and it being the first time I've purchased anything by Zotac, I'm certainly not dissatisfied. In fact, I seemed to have gotten lucky and have two cards with 0 discernible coil whine. As for warranty service, no idea. Everyone's got a horror story about an AIB Partner.


Bought the same card and would like to know about any reason why Zotac may be a bad option..
Because when I asked in the forums about the reference card everybody seems to agree that they're almost the same!


----------



## KingCry

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Bought the same card and would like to know about any reason why Zotac may be a bad option..
> Because when I asked in the forums about the reference card everybody seems to agree that they're almost the same!


Zotac has a very restricted BIOS, its a modded version of the reference version that is locked down more then the Reference BIOS is.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Bought the same card and would like to know about any reason why Zotac may be a bad option..
> Because when I asked in the forums about the reference card everybody seems to agree that they're almost the same!


my fiance is using a zotac 560 ti 448 for over a year that we bought used and still chuggin along!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So
> Zotac has a very restricted BIOS, its a modded version of the reference version that is locked down more then the Reference BIOS is.


as long as they got the Reference with reference cooler it is the same as all others, the ones that ppl are discouraged about are the amp! editions


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> To be honest the $550 price on the reference 980 was surprisingly low and not like NVidia at all. The 970 price is even more insanely reasonable for NVidia.


Yeah like people commented early on, it seemed more like a swift kick to the AMD jewels then anything else. Maybe they now have some solid info that lets them believe it will be a while before AMD can respond and thus they are wanting that money as usual.

I'm in the market for a new card for sure, but will not be paying more than $500 out of principle. So it may have to be a used 980 eventually, lol... My 5870 is providing me with nearly 60 fps on my 1080p TV, even in newer games so I'm in no rush.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> i dont know how your still using the 5870, i gave up on my 5870 lightning eon's ago!


Probably because it is still working, and I game at 1080p for which it is still a beast, lol.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah like people commented early on, it seemed more like a swift kick to the AMD jewels then anything else. Maybe they now have some solid info that lets them believe it will be a while before AMD can respond and thus they are wanting that money as usual.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new card for sure, but will not be paying more than $500 out of principle. So it may have to be a used 980 eventually, lol... My 5870 is providing me with nearly 60 fps on my 1080p TV, even in newer games so I'm in no rush.
> Probably because it is still working, and I game at 1080p for which it is still a beast, lol.


doe's settings doe XD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I always leave settings on High, and Ultra for the slightly older games. I want Ultra for all games and 1440p eventually though. Crysis 3 pegs 60 fps on high settings at 1080p, but drops into the 20fps range during scenes with plant life and outdoors. However, with my TV upconverting the freq to 120hz it seems to stay smooth enough to play. SXRD rocks for gaming, best TV invention ever for it. Too bad they dropped the tech due to it being too expensive. I can't wait to see how it looks with DSR.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So
> Zotac has a very restricted BIOS, its a modded version of the reference version that is locked down more then the Reference BIOS is.


This may be true for their non-reference cards, but my reference Zotacs seem to be just like every other reference bios out there. Power slider goes up to 125% with a max TDP of 225W. Voltage goes up to +87mv, hitting a max voltage of 1.256v. That seems to be as good as things get until we get an updated Kepler Bios Tweaker to properly modify the power/voltage tables.

I don't even see Zotac branding on the card. Bios version shown in GPU-Z matches the ones I've seen for every other reference card. ASIC on one is 70.1%, which could certainly be better, but also could be much worse. My other one is 79.5%, but of course is bottlenecked by the lower clocker which only hits 1510/2000 stable.

It's an important distinction that needs to be made. The custom cards are not created equally, as is always true, but I've yet to see anything distinguishing one purely reference model from another.


----------



## DStealth

Finally broke 15k single card...but not my goal aswell for 17k GPU ...
Anyway [email protected]/8450 stock cooling


And additional OC returns worse result, maybe hit the limit







)
1613/8470


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> EK Water block added @ OP


Literally just ordered one of these with a backpate!

Need your modded bios more now! LOL.

Thanks for all your hard work bro.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Finally broke 15k single card...but not my goal aswell for 17k GPU ...
> Anyway [email protected]/8450 stock cooling


What does that card do at 1.25v?


----------



## DStealth

Don't know with 1.25 cos the max measured via SW was 1.243v but let say 15-20mhz difference now with fixed max.voltage.

Send


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Finally broke 15k single card...but not my goal aswell for 17k GPU ...
> Anyway [email protected]/8450 stock cooling
> 
> 
> And additional OC returns worse result, maybe hit the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1613/8470


Is this with modded bios? If so, can I try youre modded bios?









I have 3x gigabyte 980 G1


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Literally just ordered one of these with a backpate!
> 
> Need your modded bios more now! LOL.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work bro.


I just got done installing my EK block (acrylic / nickel) and back-plate. It is gorgeous! Haven't really got to test it hard but I'm about to go play some more Borderlands The Pre-Sequel. I'll report my temps after that. I can say it seems to idle around 25-27C vs the old 33-36C. The best part is no leafblower running next to me







.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Is this with modded bios? If so, can I try youre modded bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3x gigabyte 980 G1


Sure it's just the regular BIOS with maxed voltages. Nothing else.

NVFlash_980.zip 649k .zip file

Inside the folder - GPUZg1BIOS1.3v_TEST.rom


----------



## skyn3t

Ok I got two EVGA bios done with 200% slide 400W just in case, voltage should go to 1.275v on software by DMM around 1.3v boost disable I need two owners for testing.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok I got two EVGA bios done with 200% slide 400W just in case, voltage should go to 1.275v on software by DMM around 1.3v boost disable I need two owners for testing.


Only evga ??? I have 2 Asus ref and I can test right now if you like ... Shoot me a pm if you want


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Only evga ??? I have 2 Asus ref and I can test right now if you like ... Shoot me a pm if you want


doing it now give me a sec.

sent check your PM


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> doing it now give me a sec.
> 
> sent check your PM


I got two EVGA /ACX 2,0 and Ref / shoot me a PM if you like .. Today I llbe putting them on water


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> doing it now give me a sec.
> 
> sent check your PM


ok so I flashed the bios and getting blue screens right when I log in LOL

3B code

Going to try to log into windows 10 now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I got two EVGA /ACX 2,0 and Ref / shoot me a PM if you like .. Today I llbe putting them on water


sent


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> ok so I flashed the bios and getting blue screens right when I log in LOL
> 
> 3B code
> 
> Going to try to log into windows 10 now


I know why let me get it done


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know why let me get it done


No worries this is the most fun I had with this cards ...I appreciate what you have done for us

Ok so windows 10 loaded but then I went to afterburner set max voltage set max power (which btw was showing only 100) as soon as i pressed apply BSOD


----------



## MURDoctrine

Hmm so I think the new driver from Nvidia isn't playing well with my card or something. Anyone else experiencing any issues with it?

*Edit*
Yep the new driver was poop for me. Reverted to 344.16 and it works great again. /shrug


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> No worries this is the most fun I had with this cards ...I appreciate what you have done for us
> 
> Ok so windows 10 loaded but then I went to afterburner set max voltage set max power (which btw was showing only 100) as soon as i pressed apply BSOD


sent.

all other owners that I sent out may have the same issue, trash it out and I will make another vbios

I revised all the vBios *B* test and report back in PM'S. thank you. going to bed now I need to rest.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sent.
> 
> all other owners that I sent out may have the same issue, trash it out and I will make another vbios


Tried the new bios and now i get the signature mismatch


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Tried the new bios and now i get the signature mismatch


Wrong version of NVflash
Use the one inside my attachment - http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/3200_50#post_23046151


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

Just a quick question, anyone with a Gigabyte GTX980 G1, do your fans run at 100% during boot, then slow down once you're in windows?
Mine does, even in the BIOS screen the fans are running full pelt, once the driver is loaded all is good.

Makes it horrible if I boot into Linux, but that does the same thing, unless the Nvidia drivers are loaded the fans are running at full speed.

Gigabyte were completely useless when I asked them, responding with they don't support Linux, but that actually wasn't what I asked them









Is it normal for all the other G1 owners out there, the GTX970 G1 didn't do it..


----------



## welly59

Its howbthe card is setup, my old MSI lightning did the same. Run on full fans until driver kicks in


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Any particular reason you don't trust Zotac? I ask because I bought two of their reference cards (under the assumption that there's no difference in quality among the reference cards anyway), and it being the first time I've purchased anything by Zotac, I'm certainly not dissatisfied. In fact, I seemed to have gotten lucky and have two cards with 0 discernible coil whine. As for warranty service, no idea. Everyone's got a horror story about an AIB Partner.


I believe I had a card from then once that was bad. Apart from that just my very subjective opinion, gathered from rumours and my impression of the company. But I might be completely wrong and Zotac is fine. I can see that the 980 reviews of their cards are actually favorable.

Especially with the reference cards I don't think it makes a difference who you choose. Apart from warranty, which, in my country, isn't a big issue anyway.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And additional OC returns worse result, maybe hit the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1613/8470


When I'm going to set the clock too high (e.g. 1600Mhz) it partially falls back to ~1450MHz due to power limits at 1,275v (never had this behavior at 1,25v). But I didn't realized this from the beginning. Looks like you've got the same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just a quick question, anyone with a Gigabyte GTX980 G1, do your fans run at 100% during boot, then slow down once you're in windows?
> Mine does, even in the BIOS screen the fans are running full pelt, once the driver is loaded all is good.


Had this behavior with all my former gigabyte cards. 100% speed until the driver is loaded.


----------



## GreenMelody

Hello all,
New to the forums and I just bought a G1 980 gigabyte.







LOVE IT!!!!!

I am pretty good at ocing but did make an error or 2 early. Is it possible to not damage my card or make it less stable by ocing by 250+ and making it 2.56v. I opened crysis 3 and it artifacted so bad it went nuts then crashed.
Was at like 1610 megaherts for 10 seconds.

Its asci is only 67.

Another thing is, say I oc to 2.56v 1520 core , when I run valley its fine stable. But after 1 min or so it auto drops back to 1.23v and like 1509core. But if I alt tab it goes back to 1.25 v for another mine. Really weird. Does it in games to.

The other thing is say I overclock in world of warcraft. Sometime the voltage is less then stock say 1.1v and the core downclocks by 100 megahetz about. But sometimes if I atl tab back in the oc will work properly.
I seem to get driver crashs when ocing to just 1510 sometimes to.

Its probably just a unstable overclocker which is a shame.


----------



## harkinsteven

Could someone shoot me a copy of Skynets new bios for me to test? Thanks.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Hello all,
> New to the forums and I just bought a G1 980 gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> I am pretty good at ocing but did make an error or 2 early. Is it possible to not damage my card or make it less stable by ocing by 250+ and making it 2.56v. I opened crysis 3 and it artifacted so bad it went nuts then crashed.
> Was at like 1610 megaherts for 10 seconds.
> 
> Its asci is only 67.
> 
> Another thing is, say I oc to 2.56v 1520 core , when I run valley its fine stable. But after 1 min or so it auto drops back to 1.23v and like 1509core. But if I alt tab it goes back to 1.25 v for another mine. Really weird. Does it in games to.
> 
> The other thing is say I overclock in world of warcraft. Sometime the voltage is less then stock say 1.1v and the core downclocks by 100 megahetz about. But sometimes if I atl tab back in the oc will work properly.
> I seem to get driver crashs when ocing to just 1510 sometimes to.
> 
> Its probably just a unstable overclocker which is a shame.


Do you really need to overclock for WoW or are you running multiple monitors/insane resolution?


----------



## GreenMelody

Do you really need to overclock for WoW or are you running multiple monitors/insane resolution?[/quote]

I just used wow and sc2 as a test is all. After alot of testing now. When i playu games at 1500 8kmem. 1.23v I get alot of crashs if I alt tab and back into games. But the game itself if I jsut stay in it is fine


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Hello all,
> New to the forums and I just bought a G1 980 gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> I am pretty good at ocing but did make an error or 2 early. Is it possible to not damage my card or make it less stable by ocing by 250+ and making it 2.56v. I opened crysis 3 and it artifacted so bad it went nuts then crashed.
> Was at like 1610 megaherts for 10 seconds.
> 
> Its asci is only 67.
> 
> Another thing is, say I oc to 2.56v 1520 core , when I run valley its fine stable. But after 1 min or so it auto drops back to 1.23v and like 1509core. But if I alt tab it goes back to 1.25 v for another mine. Really weird. Does it in games to.
> 
> The other thing is say I overclock in world of warcraft. Sometime the voltage is less then stock say 1.1v and the core downclocks by 100 megahetz about. But sometimes if I atl tab back in the oc will work properly.
> I seem to get driver crashs when ocing to just 1510 sometimes to.
> 
> Its probably just a unstable overclocker which is a shame.


If the driver crashes then the overclock is unstable so lower it a bit.
With regards to WoW the card will only overclock applying the boost as it sees fit when it required to but mostly it will just stay at stock core. Since the most recent patch I have noticed the card does apply the boost a lot more often than previous due to the graphic changes,


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Do you really need to overclock for WoW or are you running multiple monitors/insane resolution?


I just used wow and sc2 as a test is all. After alot of testing now. When i playu games at 1500 8kmem. 1.23v I get alot of crashs if I alt tab and back into games. But the game itself if I jsut stay in it is fine[/quote]

Maybe you reached the power limit. Did you increased it to the maximum? Should be between 122-125%.


----------



## GreenMelody

Do you really need to overclock for WoW or are you running multiple monitors/insane resolution?[/quote]

I just used wow and sc2 as a test is all. After alot of testing now. When i playu games at 1500 8kmem. 1.23v I get alot of crashs if I alt tab and back into games. But the game itself if I jsut stay in it is fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I just used wow and sc2 as a test is all. After alot of testing now. When i playu games at 1500 8kmem. 1.23v I get alot of crashs if I alt tab and back into games. But the game itself if I jsut stay in it is fine


Maybe you reached the power limit. Did you increased it to the maximum? Should be between 122-125%.[/quote]

Because its a g1 the power limit is increase 60% more then stock so it only get to 75 max in gpu z


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Because its a g1 the power limit is increase 60% more then stock so it only get to 75 max in gpu z


You mean you can push your tdp to 160% by just having 75% at 1500mhz and 1,23V? If you say so.


----------



## steveTA1983

question for you guys (and girls), I modded my bios to allow a 150% power target (and changed the power draw from 250000 to 300000) and allow a tad more voltage (1.275) and it did help a bit. I was able to do BF4 stable at 1454 on the core before, now I can do 1522 with no crashing. my question is that at times it seems to be stuck in 3d mode (1190mhz). the temps are low, around 43C, and the voltage doesn't go above 1.0 in this state. as long as low temp and a low voltage like this, it's safe for 24/7 right (I know it's probably another program in the background, but haven't had time to find it yet). thanks!


----------



## itsgettingcold

I guess we have to wait for skyn3t to wake up so he can save us all


----------



## donrapello

Finally got my 680-SLI replacement.
Once again, no luck for me in silicon lottery. MSI Gaming 4G 1526/7950,valley stable but not in BF4








ASIC 63%


----------



## traxtech

Finally got my PC setup and installed my 980's after weeks of waiting because of moving!

Both cards are 76% asic and 73% asic which is pretty sweet. Now i just need time to see what these puppies can do


----------



## Haelous

Got an eVGA SC ACX 2.0 yesterday. Holy crap this card is quiet, and a massive upgrade from a 6950. Running the new 344.48 drivers, but I've seen some posts saying OCs stable at .16 aren't stable with .48.

The tips in the thread so far have been useful and I'm still going through it, and I've found answers to all my questions but one.

In Precision, I always see people with their Power Target cranked to 125. The furthest I can go is 124. Is this because my card is a SC?

As far as clocks, I thought I hit a wall at 1480 which was unfortunate because my goal was to just break 1500. I'm set to 1467/7800 but it boosts to 1480. By just giving it a little voltage it boosted to 1491. I'm sure I can get it, but I expected it to boost above 1500 just with these clocks since reviews were showing +50~ over boost for max boost.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> question for you guys (and girls), I modded my bios to allow a 150% power target (and changed the power draw from 250000 to 300000) and allow a tad more voltage (1.275) and it did help a bit. I was able to do BF4 stable at 1454 on the core before, now I can do 1522 with no crashing. my question is that at times it seems to be stuck in 3d mode (1190mhz). the temps are low, around 43C, and the voltage doesn't go above 1.0 in this state. as long as low temp and a low voltage like this, it's safe for 24/7 right (I know it's probably another program in the background, but haven't had time to find it yet). thanks!


I guess that your TDP mod wasn't succeeded completly. Having more or less the same issue: voltages beyond 1,25V making higher clocks possible, but fallback to lower clocks and voltages at a certain amount of power load.


----------



## chuckbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> You mean you can push your tdp to 160% by just having 75% at 1500mhz and 1,23V? If you say so.


No.... he was saying that the TDP of the G1 is 60% higher than reference...


----------



## Descadent

ok newegg and evga had stock yesterday of the evga 980 sc ref....where you at amazon with yours?!?!?


----------



## HughhHoney

What ranges are people modding in KBT to get 1.275v? I've tried everything that makes sense and I get validation errors everytime that I try to flash anything but the stock bios with no edits.

I can save the stock bios with KBT and flash that just fine, but any range that would make sense to change to 1.275 in the voltage table leads to a validation error for me on flash.

Any tips?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> What ranges are people modding in KBT to get 1.275v? I've tried everything that makes sense and I get validation errors everytime that I try to flash anything but the stock bios with no edits.
> 
> I can save the stock bios with KBT and flash that just fine, but any range that would make sense to change to 1.275 in the voltage table leads to a validation error for me on flash.
> 
> Any tips?


Do you use the nvflash version I linked yesterday? Because this one does not check for certificates. Everytime you mod your original bios, this certificate isn't valid anymore.


----------



## GreenMelody

Every time I oc after few mins my voltage drops down to the step under it, I might even take gpu back. Surly its not ment to do this.
If I run furmark at 1.23v after a bit it goes back to 1.20v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Every time I oc after few mins my voltage drops down to the step under it, I might even take gpu back. Surly its not ment to do this.
> If I run furmark at 1.23v after a bit it goes back to 1.20v


Is this on the stock bios?

Please don't run furmark it's junk


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Every time I oc after few mins my voltage drops down to the step under it, I might even take gpu back. Surly its not ment to do this.
> If I run furmark at 1.23v after a bit it goes back to 1.20v


Thats maxwell for you. It throttles down when it gets too hot. It controls the voltage all the time.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Do you use the nvflash version I linked yesterday? Because this one does not check for certificates. Everytime you mod your original bios, this certificate isn't valid anymore.


I did not... Just found and tried it and it flashed. Thanks!


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I did not... Just found and tried it and it flashed. Thanks!


How is that bios working out for you ?


----------



## GreenMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this on the stock bios?
> 
> Please don't run furmark it's junk


gigabyte g1 bios


----------



## GreenMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Thats maxwell for you. It throttles down when it gets too hot. It controls the voltage all the time.


Your right. The second the gpu hits 70c it takes the voltage down. But if I keep the fan spinning hard, then it does go down at all.

Thank You for this knowlage


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I guess that your TDP mod wasn't succeeded completly. Having more or less the same issue: voltages beyond 1,25V making higher clocks possible, but fallback to lower clocks and voltages at a certain amount of power load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I guess that your TDP mod wasn't succeeded completly. Having more or less the same issue: voltages beyond 1,25V making higher clocks possible, but fallback to lower clocks and voltages at a certain amount of power load.


Mine boosts and works great while gaming or Under load, it just gets stuck at the base 3d clock (1190mhz) when idle. Its a msi twin frozr 4g btw


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mine boosts and works great while gaming or Under load, it just gets stuck at the base 3d clock (1190mhz) when idle. Its a msi twin frozr 4g btw


Ah kay, missunderstood. Do you have every program like 3dmark, furmark, etc closed? depending on your driver profiles they may run at performance mode which forces the gpu to run at the base 3d clock (even if no benchmark is actually running).

Edit: read your previous post again: if you can't find the program, just check if your global profile is set to adaptive power management and if so, you'd probably have to check every specific profile manually.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Your right. The second the gpu hits 70c it takes the voltage down. But if I keep the fan spinning hard, then it does go down at all.
> 
> Thank You for this knowlage


No probs. Thats the reason i got water on mine. Never hits over 50 now







No more throttle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mine boosts and works great while gaming or Under load, it just gets stuck at the base 3d clock (1190mhz) when idle. Its a msi twin frozr 4g btw


Can we get that bios ? I would love more TDP limit on my water.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Ah kay, missunderstood. Do you have every program like 3dmark, furmark, etc closed? depending on your driver profiles they may run at performance mode which forces the gpu to run at the base 3d clock (even if no benchmark is actually running).
> 
> Edit: read your previous post again: if you can't find the program, just check if your global profile is set to adaptive power management and if so, you'd probably have to check every specific profile manually.


Ya ill just set it to adaptive. Thanks for replying


----------



## steveTA1983

Id be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> No probs. Thats the reason i got water on mine. Never hits over 50 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more throttle.
> Can we get that bios ? I would love more TDP limit on my water.


id be happy to post it. Its a custom made (by me) bios for the msi 980 twin frozr. I can post it in a little bit if you want


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Id be
> id be happy to post it. Its a custom made (by me) bios for the msi 980 twin frozr. I can post it in a little bit if you want


I have an EVGA 980 non-sc edition. Will that make any difference ?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I have an EVGA 980 non-sc edition. Will that make any difference ?


To tell you the truth, im not sure. I wouldnt use this on a reference model, but if you have the acx it might work. If worse comes to worse, make sure you have two pci-e slots so in case of a bad flash, you can use another gpu to get onscreen and reflash the other card.....posting as we speak


----------



## steveTA1983

MSI980.zip 137k .zip file


ok here is my custom bios. 150% power target. voltage sliders to 1.31v (shows up in afterburner as 1.275). wattage to card increased from 250w to 300w..................I am not an expert at this, but this did work for me. I have an MSI twin frozr 980, so flash at your own will (for me, it did allow me to play game stable BF4 at 1522mhz core and 8000mhz memory (my card has an asic of 76.3). if you flash, please post results


----------



## steveTA1983

i did not touch the stock frequencies


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> To tell you the truth, im not sure. I wouldnt use this on a reference model, but if you have the acx it might work. If worse comes to worse, make sure you have two pci-e slots so in case of a bad flash, you can use another gpu to get onscreen and reflash the other card.....posting as we speak


Just an fyi, all eVGA GTX 980s but the Classified are the reference PCB. I saw someone earlier in the thread using the ACX BIOS on their blower model to get native 0% fan at idle. I dunno if I'd try an MSI BIOS on my card though, but some people here are more experienced with that than I.


----------



## steveTA1983

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Just an fyi, all eVGA GTX 980s but the Classified are the reference PCB. I saw someone earlier in the thread using the ACX BIOS on their blower model to get native 0% fan at idle. I dunno if I'd try an MSI BIOS on my card though, but some people here are more experienced with that than I.


thanks for the info, didnt know that


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Just an fyi, all eVGA GTX 980s but the Classified are the reference PCB. I saw someone earlier in the thread using the ACX BIOS on their blower model to get native 0% fan at idle. I dunno if I'd try an MSI BIOS on my card though, but some people here are more experienced with that than I.


That was me, I wouldn't recommend it unless you're water cooling because even with bringing the clock/power settings back to stock it throttles due to temp when running FurMark.

The fan profile from the ACX cards runs the fan too slow at heavy load for the reference blower.

Edit: Duh, if you setup a custom fan profile in Afterburner or Precision you can ignore what I said


----------



## harkinsteven

Scratch that, got drops in boost clocks.


----------



## Haelous

Ended up with +105/+400/+37mV to get to 1509 boost. Not a golden card, but it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> That was me, I wouldn't recommend it unless you're water cooling because even with bringing the clock/power settings back to stock it throttles due to temp when running FurMark.
> 
> The fan profile from the ACX cards runs the fan too slow at heavy load for the reference blower.
> 
> Edit: Duh, if you setup a custom fan profile in Afterburner or Precision you can ignore what I said


I was just going to suggest a custom fan curve, but when I clicked quote on your post the edit line appeared.







I already have one setup for mine.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok I got two EVGA bios done with 200% slide 400W just in case, voltage should go to 1.275v on software by DMM around 1.3v boost disable I need two owners for testing.


Ready and willing to test a reference bios on my Zotac refs whenever you're ready.


----------



## Hilpi234

Got rid of the issues in Lol and Starcraft, low voltage --> high clocks

You can enforce the voltage just set P2and P0.

Seems to work, on both of my cards they clock down, but stay at 1.162 as set.

You can also enforce a constant voltage of 1.275 or higher if you set the sliders higher. it will still clock down if it hits the power limit, but no decrease in Voltage.


----------



## flexus

Argh, I can`t get this working. I can`t even read the bios with GPU-Z it says that nvflash.exe stopped working??
And it open up a window for my temp folder. When I click close program I get BIOS reading not supported on this device.

Do GPU-Z use nvflash.exe as it gives that error and does nvflash depends on any services?


----------



## spacealiens

I have a question, my card has a pretty low ASIC score at 68.5% compared to some other people here, it seems. I'm planning on putting it under water within the next pay period or two as I get the rest of the stuff for my loop. Has anyone confirmed that the lower ASIC score cards clock higher under water? Does it require a custom bios allowing more voltage?

The ASIC score might actually explain why I was actually getting a lot of Display Driver Crashing errors when I first go the card at stock voltages and power limits (Displays would freeze and then it would "recover"). I actually increased the boost clock and power limit and I haven't had an issue since. Edit: I also had multiple tickets open with EVGA while trouble shooting the crashes and could most likely have an RMA done on my card if I wanted.


----------



## Hilpi234

Try version 8.0


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Seems like the ACX 2.0 BIOS has loose memory timings which would account for me being a few fps lower than I should be at times. I flashed to the modded MSI bios and can barely increase my memory past +100mhz without insane side effects. The core is looking good at 1610 though, most definitely not gaming stable.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> MSI980.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> ok here is my custom bios. 150% power target. voltage sliders to 1.31v (shows up in afterburner as 1.275). wattage to card increased from 250w to 300w..................I am not an expert at this, but this did work for me. I have an MSI twin frozr 980, so flash at your own will (for me, it did allow me to play game stable BF4 at 1522mhz core and 8000mhz memory (my card has an asic of 76.3). if you flash, please post results


Did you change your PCI-e power draw to 150W!? I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, and I was going to use your BIOS as a reference for the BIOS that I'm trying to build. I can't seem to get my card to stop throttling, and I have tried many BIOS tweaks using KBT, but they did not work. It also looks like the 980 bios has an extra set of values towards the end of the power table settings.

EDIT: nvm I was looking at one of the PSU rails and thought that I was looking at the PCI-e power settings.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Seems like the ACX 2.0 BIOS has loose memory timings which would account for me being a few fps lower than I should be at times. I flashed to the modded MSI bios and can barely increase my memory past +100mhz without insane side effects. The core is looking good at 1610 though, most definitely not gaming stable.


I didn't realize that you could cross-flash BIOS's between brands. That sounds dangerous.


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacealiens*
> 
> I have a question, my card has a pretty low ASIC score at 68.5% compared to some other people here, it seems. I'm planning on putting it under water within the next pay period or two as I get the rest of the stuff for my loop. Has anyone confirmed that the lower ASIC score cards clock higher under water? Does it require a custom bios allowing more voltage?
> 
> The ASIC score might actually explain why I was actually getting a lot of Display Driver Crashing errors when I first go the card at stock voltages and power limits (Displays would freeze and then it would "recover"). I actually increased the boost clock and power limit and I haven't had an issue since. Edit: I also had multiple tickets open with EVGA while trouble shooting the crashes and could most likely have an RMA done on my card if I wanted.


The biggest benefit from a custom BIOS isn't necessarily higher voltage by itself, but unlocking a higher power target so increased voltage can actually be put to use. My card's ASIC is about the same as yours, and my boost clock came alive just from giving it a bit of voltage. It's easier to cool excess power target/voltage using a water block, obviously.

Most of what I've seen about ASIC score outside of voltage/leakage seems to be nothing more than postulation.

What have you gotten so far for an OC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Did you change your PCI-e power draw to 150W!? I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, and I was going to use your BIOS as a reference for the BIOS that I'm trying to build. I can't seem to get my card to stop throttling, and I have tried many BIOS tweaks using KBT, but they did not work. It also looks like the 980 bios has an extra set of values towards the end of the power table settings.


980 power delivery works differently from the 970. I'm unsure if BIOS power tweaks would be portable between the two.


----------



## Cavanta

Damn is it that a bad clocker?
I am getting 1520Mhz and 4005 mhz on memory in Unigine Heaven Benchmark with the stock bios.
Would love to know how far it gets with a custom one.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Try version 8.0


I have tried that too. so GPU-Z uses nvflash exe. When I click save bios in GPU-Z it downloads nvflash.exe, nvflsh32.sys and nvflsh64.sys
to my temp folder. So the problem here is nvflash.
When I try to save it it from cmd with nvflash I get Unable to open NVFLASH driver when display driver disabled.
When dispaly driver enabled I get Error attempting to unmap adapter


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavanta*
> 
> Damn is it that a bad clocker?
> I am getting 1520Mhz and 4005 mhz on memory in Unigine Heaven Benchmark with the stock bios.
> Would love to know how far it gets with a custom one.


LOL, don't be upset, I'm only getting rock solid OC at like 1466 GPU / 7612 MEM on stock (BIOS/voltage).


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavanta*
> 
> Damn is it that a bad clocker?
> I am getting 1520Mhz and 4005 mhz on memory in Unigine Heaven Benchmark with the stock bios.
> Would love to know how far it gets with a custom one.


Unigine Heaven does not report the correct core clock speed.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I didn't realize that you could cross-flash BIOS's between brands. That sounds dangerous.


It worked fine, outside of some pretty hefty performance drops. I lost about ten fps in Heaven alone, so I flashed back. All is well again in the land of locked voltage/TDP.

Strangely with the MSI bios Heaven showed me the accurate clock speed.


----------



## spacealiens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> What have you gotten so far for an OC?


I haven't pushed it all the way just yet. I have this weekend off and I'll see what I can get and post it. Are increased memory speeds getting more benefit than increasing the core? I've noticed a lot of people have been able to push them both pretty far, actually.


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacealiens*
> 
> I haven't pushed it all the way just yet. I have this weekend off and I'll see what I can get and post it. Are increased memory speeds getting more benefit than increasing the core? I've noticed a lot of people have been able to push them both pretty far, actually.


Anandtech actually tested this in their review here. Core gets you more performance.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Finally broke 15k single card...but not my goal aswell for 17k GPU ...
> Anyway [email protected]/8450 stock cooling
> 
> And additional OC returns worse result, maybe hit the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1613/8470


I see 50 point swings run-to-run on my system with the same GPU clocks, so I say test the additional OC more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Anandtech actually tested this in their review here. Core gets you more performance.


You want to max out both. If you have to, reduce your core clock by 13 or 26MHz if that can get you several hundred MHz on your memory. Also, the idea that 1080p doesn't really need faster memory is a myth. I get the same FPS in Crysis 3 with +290Mhz memory as I do with +63MHz on the core. This holds true at both 1080p and 4k dsr.


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys . I was mounting an EK Block on my Reference 980 these days but i get very bad contact between Heatsink and Ram . GPU / VRM Contacts are realy fine looking at the print test . If i take a realy strong led light and shine threw the gaps of the Block & PCG in the direction of the Ram/Thermalpad/Heatsink contact area i always see that there a tiny little gaps between them . I want to know if its ok to stack two thermalpads over each other to make better contact to the heatsink .

Regards


----------



## steveTA1983

thought id post this for you all. I tinkered with the bios I posted earlier, and with this one, I got the voltages to stay locked when in 3d mode. there is no droop at all, and it goes back to minimal when not in use. For me, it stays locked at 1.275v, which allows me to run 1535mhz to the core and 8000mhz to the memory all day long with no crashes









MSI9802.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## vmanuelgm

SteveTA, is it possible to use your bios on a reference 980???

Regards.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Repeat


----------



## steveTA1983

ges me awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> SteveTA, is it possible to use your bios on a reference 980??? Unsure, doubt it though


----------



## steveTA1983

?!?!? I did not type that!!!!! I wouldnt use it on a ref board


----------



## StephenP85

Has anyone modded/played around with a reference bios yet? I assume those don't need to be brand-specific.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Has anyone modded/played around with a reference bios yet? I assume those don't need to be brand-specific.


I did with my Gigabyte 980 @ 1513/8000 (1.21v).

Stock BIOS // Power Target @ 125% (i believe its 225W right?) VS Modded BIOS with a TDP of 275W:

*3DMark 13 @ 4K // GPU Score: 3480* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*

http://i.imgur.com/1n3Inex.jpg

*3DMark 13 @ 4K // GPU Score: 3606* ==> *Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*

http://i.imgur.com/yhBVBwG.jpg

*3DMark 13 @ Extreme// GPU Score: 7170* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*

http://i.imgur.com/SEu3qul.jpg

*3DMark 13 @ Extreme// GPU Score: 7278* ==>*Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*

http://i.imgur.com/rcMXw6S.jpg

*Heaven 4.0 @ 1080p (Ultra / Tess @ Extreme) // FPS: 74.7* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*

http://i.imgur.com/jL83Bsk.jpg

*Heaven 4.0 @ 1080p (Ultra / Tess @ Extreme) // FPS: 76.0* ==>*Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*

http://i.imgur.com/Kq0w6mX.jpg


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Has anyone modded/played around with a reference bios yet? I assume those don't need to be brand-specific.


I modded mine (reference) for higher voltages, but currently the tdp (even though it's oviously modded correctly) or some other internal protection limits the card from going beyond 1590MHz. If I set a higher clock , it'll be throttled to the minimum voltage within of 5 seconds and therefore a low core speed until I reboot the system.

So it seems only specific custom boards aren't throttled this way. We have to wait until it's possible to unlock the reference bios in terms of power limits and even higher voltages.

btw: max temp is 51°C due to a massive custom cooler, so these aren't an issue at all.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I did with my Gigabyte 980 @ 1513/8000 (1.21v).
> 
> Stock BIOS // Power Target @ 125% (i believe its 225W right?) VS Modded BIOS with a TDP of 275W:
> 
> *3DMark 13 @ 4K // GPU Score: 3480* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1n3Inex.jpg
> 
> *3DMark 13 @ 4K // GPU Score: 3606* ==> *Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yhBVBwG.jpg
> 
> *3DMark 13 @ Extreme// GPU Score: 7170* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SEu3qul.jpg
> 
> *3DMark 13 @ Extreme// GPU Score: 7278* ==>*Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rcMXw6S.jpg
> 
> *Heaven 4.0 @ 1080p (Ultra / Tess @ Extreme) // FPS: 74.7* ==>*Stock BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (225W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jL83Bsk.jpg
> 
> *Heaven 4.0 @ 1080p (Ultra / Tess @ Extreme) // FPS: 76.0* ==>*Modded BIOS/Power Target @ 125% (275W)*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Kq0w6mX.jpg


Very nice. Do you mind sharing the bios?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I modded mine (reference) for higher voltages, but currently the tdp (even though it's oviously modded correctly) or some other internal protection limits the card from going beyond 1590MHz. If I set a higher clock , it'll be throttled to the minimum voltage within of 5 seconds and therefore a low core speed until I reboot the system.
> 
> So it seems only specific custom boards aren't throttled this way. We have to wait until it's possible to unlock the reference bios in terms of power limits and even higher voltages.
> 
> btw: max temp is 51°C due to a massive custom cooler, so these aren't an issue at all.


And likewise, would love to test yours too.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Very nice. Do you mind sharing the bios?


Sure, there you go:

Gigabyte980ref.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> And likewise, would love to test yours too.


I'll upload it as soon as I'm back home.


----------



## Works4me

Got my twin MSI GTX980 Gaming to score 23218 in Firestrike

Cores are at 1385
Boost tops at 1537
Memory at 8000

only raised the power limit to 122% no voltage modification ( left it on 0 in afterburner )

My 5930K is running @ 4.6GHZ 1.3v

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064140




Asic are 76% and 76.9%

Works4me


----------



## Mydog

Two Gigabyte GTX 980 G1's Asic 67.3 and 65

Funny thing is that they both OC higher in SLI then by themself









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064346


----------



## zoson

I posted several modded bioses here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/250_50#post_23049300

Including a reference card bios based on the ACX 2.0, which has the highest reference card boost table available, it'll get you to >1660MHz.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I posted several modded bioses here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/250_50#post_23049300
> 
> Including a reference card bios based on the ACX 2.0, which has the highest reference card boost table available, it'll get you to >1660MHz.


Tried it out and for whatever reason I scored consistently lower than before. Even with 1600 on the core with the bios you modded I score less than I do with 1530 on the core on the stock bios. The only difference being more voltage and higher clocks/tdp limit with your bios.

I wasn't throttled in any way, so I'm really not sure why more voltage took away so much performance for me. At 1600/8200 I scored 76.5 in Heaven while I scored a 78 with 1530/8200, the next test hit 75.5, then after reverting back again I got 77.5. Trying with 1530/8200 @ 1.243 (same as my stock bios settings) with your bios still showed a couple of FPS less than with my stock bios.

Weird.


----------



## MaddenModer

Hi guys. I am looking for a reference GTX 980 cooler. Please let me know if you have one for sale. Thanks!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Tried it out and for whatever reason I scored consistently lower than before. Even with 1600 on the core with the bios you modded I score less than I do with 1530 on the core on the stock bios. The only difference being more voltage and higher clocks/tdp limit with your bios.
> 
> I wasn't throttled in any way, so I'm really not sure why more voltage took away so much performance for me. At 1600/8200 I scored 76.5 in Heaven while I scored a 78 with 1530/8200, the next test hit 75.5, then after reverting back again I got 77.5. Trying with 1530/8200 @ 1.243 (same as my stock bios settings) with your bios still showed a couple of FPS less than with my stock bios.
> 
> Weird.


Haven't run valley, but his EVGA NOLIMITS bios is consistently raising my FireStrike graphics score so far. Looks like it's hitting 1.275v max with +100mv on the slider. Hitting 36C max







, so far tested up to 1600/2000. 1600 is +70 MHz.

EDIT: Looks like the top core clock with this bios is 1610 before it crashes in Fire Strike. I'm referring to my ASIC 79.5% card. Previously this card topped out at 1580, but the extra 0.02v gets me to 1610. Needs more voltage! I've been hoping for 1.3v, maybe even more. I want this card to bleed.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Haven't run valley, but his EVGA NOLIMITS bios is consistently raising my FireStrike graphics score so far. Looks like it's hitting 1.275v max with +100mv on the slider. Hitting 36C max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so far tested up to 1600/2000. 1600 is +70 MHz.


I might have to give it another go. My graphics score was 16558 at 1535/8126 @ 1.243 on the stock bios and 16563 at 1600/8126 @ 1.275 using the EVGA nolimits bios, but to be fair I only ran it once.


----------



## ssgwright

can I get some help? I followed the flash guide but whenever I edit my bios with keplarbiostweaker 1.27 it won't let me flash? I get an error? If I flash my backup without editing it works perfectly fine? Also, with nvflash 5.196 it won't let me use any other parameter besides -6? I can't force flash any other bios to my vanilla evga 980?


----------



## ssgwright

these are the 2 errors I get:

error code 8: vbios signature check failed

error code 7: vbios image failed certification sanity check


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> these are the 2 errors I get:
> 
> error code 8: vbios signature check failed
> 
> error code 7: vbios image failed certification sanity check


Using the wrong Nvflash Grab This one

NVFlash-900-series-by-JoeDirt.zip 726k .zip file


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Using the wrong Nvflash Grab This one
> 
> NVFlash-900-series-by-JoeDirt.zip 726k .zip file


yup idk how I got the wrong version cause I followed the guide posted earlier lol thanks! +rep


----------



## thuNXa

I think my PCB dont want to go any higher.
I put the Power Target to 166% and Installed my blocks.
Before: 1548 clock @75c
After: 1558 clock @34c

Both with 2128 memory clocks.
It just crashes now without any artifacts.
Before any higher it was green flickering and then crash.

I can even run at 1572 without any artifacts but with memory at 1950. So i think the PCB cant suck out any more.

Any suggestions?
Its 1 of 2 Evga sc


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys . When overclocking the gtx 980 do i have to use +13 steps like with the 780 Ti or what kinda steps i have to use ?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

No steps.. every single MHz matters.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> I think my PCB dont want to go any higher.
> I put the Power Target to 166% and Installed my blocks.
> Before: 1548 clock @75c
> After: 1558 clock @34c
> 
> Both with 2128 memory clocks.
> It just crashes now without any artifacts.
> Before any higher it was green flickering and then crash.
> 
> I can even run at 1572 without any artifacts but with memory at 1950. So i think the PCB cant suck out any more.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Its 1 of 2 Evga sc


This does not make me feel very good about my block purchase yesterday. I am hoping we can overcome whatever limitations we are having here.

I do hope it's not what you said my friend. Hehe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey guys . When overclocking the gtx 980 do i have to use +13 steps like with the 780 Ti or what kinda steps i have to use ?


I actually don't think so. Just do a render test in GPU-Z and change the clocks by 5mhz or so. Seems to me it registers a 5mhz change just fine.

Haven't done much testing, but I don't think I need to. GPU-Z is our program for this stuff and it's telling me the card is just fine with 5mhz changes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> No steps.. every single MHz matters.


Figured as much. Hehe.


----------



## thuNXa

I will try 1600 later. 1572 was a quick test once with lower memory clock.

I did run the memory at 2200 with air and it was stable. So the memory should be fine at these clocks.


----------



## Nizzen

The modded 980 g1bios is worse than stock bios in therm of overclocking. Looks like there is no gain/negative gain of using modded bios. More voltage does not help at all. Max 52 c degree, so the temp is not a problem.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> I will try 1600 later. 1572 was a quick test once with lower memory clock.
> 
> I did run the memory at 2200 with air and it was stable. So the memory should be fine at these clocks.


2200 Memory means 8800Mhz real, hardly believe 7G chips can run stable 8.8G...with AIR and restricted voltage. Show some numbers, so we can judge


----------



## thuNXa

Later, at work.

I have a score saved with 2140.
I didnt keep the 2200 clock score because it was lower score but no artifacts. It throttled the gpu even more with 125% if you ask me.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2978094

And im not going back to air for this of course


----------



## nexxusty

Checking this page out :http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=647

Seems like some hard mods for an Asus Strix. Is the Strix not just the cooler?

Is the Asus 980 Strix not a reference board?

I am hoping it is, I will be trying these mods if so. Nothing like this, more suited for water.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor BETA



use it at your own risk!
feel free to report bugs/problems

http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 2200 Memory means 8800Mhz real, hardly believe 7G chips can run stable 8.8G...with AIR and restricted voltage. Show some numbers, so we can judge


sorry, true.
I had wrong numbers in my mind because of the quad values and forgot it was 1750 stock..
it was 2150 mhz memory clock.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Checking this page out :http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=647
> 
> Seems like some hard mods for an Asus Strix. Is the Strix not just the cooler?
> 
> Is the Asus 980 Strix not a reference board?
> 
> I am hoping it is, I will be trying these mods if so. Nothing like this, more suited for water.


ASUS Strix is not a reference card, if you need guide for a ref card then go to: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


What are you doing man are you trying to get our pc`s filled with crapware. Why do you link to this crap??!


----------



## Woklbokl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> What are you doing man are you trying to get our pc`s filled with crapware. Why do you link to this crap??!


You clearly have no idea who you are talking to...


----------



## nexxusty

Nice one bro. Appreciated.

Any idea where I can get a hardware vmod for a 780 non ti? Can't seem to find one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> What are you doing man are you trying to get our pc`s filled with crapware. Why do you link to this crap??!


LOL.

*Edit*

Found one.... not looking good for reference 780's. Oh well.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woklbokl*
> 
> You clearly have no idea who you are talking to...


What does that have to do with this? I ask why he is linking to a installer that could install crap for you?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


Thanks for linking.

Editing the boost, respectivly the voltage table worked very well. Now I was able to get the card stable at lower demanding programs (former massive undervolting at certain mid-range clocks). But pushing the voltage above 1,275V still doesn't work. Also editing the fan minimum seems not to work for me (reference bios).

But the most important part works - very nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> What does that have to do with this? I ask why he is linking to a installer that could install crap for you?


What are you talking about? Installer? You'are probably mixed up something?! There's no installer, just the editor itself.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Thanks for linking.
> 
> Editing the boost, respectivly the voltage table worked very well. Now I was able to get the card stable at lower demanding programs (former massive undervolting at certain mid-range clocks). But pushing the voltage above 1,275V still doesn't work. Also editing the fan minimum seems not to work for me (reference bios).
> 
> But the most important part works - very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Installer? You'are probably mixed something?!


When I go to that link I get a installer that want to install all kind of browser toolbars and stuff and I have to accept it if I want to proceed.
So I`m only clicking on download there, so that's why I asked why it links to that. Maybe I`m redirected to wrong place, but seems like a German site.
And it gives me a file MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar__3516_i1384332904_il5001538.exe


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


Hey mate ! Thanks for this.We appreciate your hard work for the community ! Very exciting stuff.

I've tried it on my Galaxy GTX 970 Reference cards (SLI)

I can report back that my voltage slider is now working in afterburner where as before it would not save no matter what. Maximum voltage on my card is still reporting 1.212 mV no matter what i change in afterburner or my bios. I have upped the first 3 voltage tables and P0 to 1.3mV as maximum voltage.

If i set the voltage slider in afterburner to +100 its still on reading 1.212 in AB and GPUZ. I'm wondering if you could help me with this, do you think there is a voltage table i'm missing when editing my bios ?

Woomack mentioned he had the same issue with Kepler Bios Editor however he used a multimeter and the card was reaching 1.3mV even though GPUZ and AB were showing much lower values. I've also upped the power limit to 225 ( 151% ) instead of the stock 200.

Other than that it works fine. Here is a copy of my original bios if you have any tips about overcoming that vcore voltage threshold of 1.212 .

Galaxy.GTX970.4096.140903.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Cheers and thanks again


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> When I go to that link I get a installer that want to install all kind of browser toolbars and stuff and I have to accept it if I want to proceed.
> So I`m only clicking on download there, so that's why I asked why it links to that. Maybe I`m redirected to wrong place, but seems like a german site.


Then you've probably clicked an ad or something. You've to click the download button with the cloud icon on it. the others are fakes!


----------



## flexus

Naennon, sorry my bad, I clicked on the wrong download button, it is freaking three of them! The two others gives me crap, haha.
Have to up some carbs.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Then you've probably clicked an ad or something. You've to click the download button with the cloud icon on it. the others are fakes!


Yes learn that the hard way.
Fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor BETA



use it at your own risk!
feel free to report bugs/problems

http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html

*another link* for the BIG BUTTON bobs

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=21349322977022737735


----------



## flexus

You mean download button noobs


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> You mean download button noobs


Emergency Carb Kit


----------



## Naennon

adblock plus here - can't see any other button than the correct download link at first url
no adblock installed on your system?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> adblock plus here - can't see any other button than the correct download link at first url
> no adblock installed on your system?


Apparently not, I was on with my pc at work and all those things are controlled by IT, hehe.

So I got this nice screen:


The green once I guess was tempting to try first, haha


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Apparently not, I was on with my pc at work and all those things are controlled by IT, hehe.
> 
> So I got this nice screen:
> 
> 
> The green once I guess was tempting to try first, haha


Remember: don't click glossy (and circle) buttons! they're bad!


----------



## flexus

Shoot, then I have to stop using those in my apps, hehe.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html
> 
> *another link* for the BIG BUTTON bobs
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=21349322977022737735


Bug: for me with a MSI 970 gaming the boost limit slider in common tab is grayed out, all other tables seem to be working , showing values right .


----------



## Naennon

you need 3 TDP entries and fixed boost table (right click) to get it greyed out


----------



## Scruffeh

How come i get "Error: Update failed" when i type nvflash -6 mod.rom, then proceed to press Y for yes, and then it just closes my commandprompt?


----------



## Hilpi234

Thank you, neannon!









All what i ever wished for









Completly stable boost, wich uses every step, aswell as the locked ones, could kiss you


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> But pushing the voltage above 1,275V still doesn't work.


Yep, just used it to edit my reference bios. Still stuck at 1.275. Card 1 can do 1610 at that voltage, but when SLIed with my other less tolerant card, it crashes past 1545 or so. The load temp is just a couple degrees above the idle temps of my 290s on water.


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


I have to say that it does not give the best confidence when software is distributed with a ton of ads and malware. Who writes this software? I would recommend the author to put it on Github or similar source hosting. Best regards, a developer.

EDIT: I just realized I sounded really ungrateful!







Sorry, about that, good work!


----------



## xBladeM6x

I have an issue, that I'm not sure is my 980 being defective, or if it's a driver thing / game specific. (EVGA Reference Cooler 980 SC) I play Payday 2 quite often, however after a bit of time I will just get a gray screen that acts as if it's crashing the driver, however the game comes right back up and is able to be played, and there's no message about anything going wrong on the desktop.

Here's my OC (on top of the factory SC) if that makes any difference. However this has been happening even before my personal OC was applied.


----------



## Naennon

there is no spy/mal/ad/bloadware inside
you better lern how to use your browser

the working link is the small right one NOT THE BIG SHINY BLUE LEFT ONE

you aren't able to download a single file but you are trying to modify your GPU bios - aight...

*another link* for the NO ADBLOCK DUDES

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=21349322977022737735


----------



## fleetfeather

My cross-post from the GTX 970 thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> After flashing a MBT modified vBIOS to raise the voltage limit for EVGA GTX 970's to 1.30v (up from the stock limit of 1.20v), how do I actually increase the voltage? EVGA PrecisionX still only shows the +37mV slider, and Afterburner Core Voltage slider is greyed out.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## uaedroid

Thanks for your hardwork Naennon!


----------



## NASzi

Finally broke 13K with my 980, anyone know why MSI afterburner thinks my 980 has 3 gigs of ram?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4495010

http://minus.com/i/V86DMxtS4Jjg


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> there is no spy/mal/ad/bloadware inside
> you better lern how to use your browser
> 
> the working link is the small right one NOT THE BIG SHINY BLUE LEFT ONE
> 
> you aren't able to download a single file but you are trying to modify your GPU bios - aight...
> 
> *another link* for the NO ADBLOCK DUDES
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=21349322977022737735


Seriously, I don't know why you're pandering to these people who haven't learned to internet.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> I have to say that it does not give the best confidence when software is distributed with a ton of ads and malware. Who writes this software? I would recommend the author to put it on Github or similar source hosting. Best regards, a developer.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I sounded really ungrateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, about that, good work!


Hehe, I guess you didn`t read my post about my download noobing. The correct download button is the one in the middle with that cloud logo on it.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Seriously, I don't know why you're pandering to these people who haven't learned to internet.


i don't know









i feel like i have to explain oneself for the links...


----------



## Naennon

i think about trading my Kingpin for a 980

the Kingpin is running 1320 for 24/7

what do you guys think? all i know is that the 980 roughly needs 150MHz more than the 780ti compared in gaming performance - so the 980 has to clock 1450-1500

probably 99% of the cards will do that but i don't know...
waiting for GM200 aka BigM means more pricedrop for my Kingpin


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Yep, just used it to edit my reference bios. Still stuck at 1.275. Card 1 can do 1610 at that voltage, but when SLIed with my other less tolerant card, it crashes past 1545 or so. The load temp is just a couple degrees above the idle temps of my 290s on water.


This is just a guess ,once you set the upper voltage tables so 1.3v is max, now go down to the higher clock voltage tables 64+ , look at what the max voltage is set to, I bet there set to 1.27 v .
Stock boost on my MSI 970 uses clock 67 table .so look at 67 and up ones . the max voltage is the same for 60 clock tables an above .


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i think about trading my Kingpin for a 980
> 
> the Kingpin is running 1320 for 24/7
> 
> what do you guys think? all i know is that the 980 roughly needs 150MHz more than the 780ti compared in gaming performance - so the 980 has to clock 1450-1500
> 
> probably 99% of the cards will do that but i don't know...
> waiting for GM200 aka BigM means more pricedrop for my Kingpin


Would say 80%. Best chances with a gigabyte g1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Finally broke 13K with my 980, anyone know why MSI afterburner thinks my 980 has 3 gigs of ram?
> 
> http://minus.com/i/V86DMxtS4Jjg


Despite from not being able to read anything from your screenshot, I pretty much guess the number you're looking at is just showing you the USED amount of memory, not the actual size.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> This is just a guess ,once you set the upper voltage tables so 1.3v is max, now go down to the higher clock voltage tables 64+ , look at what the max voltage is set to, I bet there set to 1.27 v .
> Stock boost on my MSI 970 uses clock 67 table .so look at 67 and up ones .


Nope, corrected this values from the very first - no effect.


----------



## Besty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Hehe, I guess you didn`t read my post about my download noobing. The correct download button is the one in the middle with that cloud logo on it.


For what its worth I also clicked on the wrong download button.

The download itself also names the file in a similar fashion to what you would expect, naughty !


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Nope, corrected this values from the very first - no effect.


what are you using to read voltage, it has been posted that once you raise voltage GPU-Z and other software is not reporting what the core really gets .


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> This is just a guess ,once you set the upper voltage tables so 1.3v is max, now go down to the higher clock voltage tables 64+ , look at what the max voltage is set to, I bet there set to 1.27 v .
> Stock boost on my MSI 970 uses clock 67 table .so look at 67 and up ones . the max voltage is the same for 60 clock tables an above .


I have it set to 1300.0mV from CLK 50 on.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i think about trading my Kingpin for a 980
> 
> the Kingpin is running 1320 for 24/7
> 
> what do you guys think? all i know is that the 980 roughly needs 150MHz more than the 780ti compared in gaming performance - so the 980 has to clock 1450-1500
> 
> probably 99% of the cards will do that but i don't know...
> waiting for GM200 aka BigM means more pricedrop for my Kingpin


Sell it now while you can still get something for it and get the g1 980.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> what are you using to read voltage, it has been posted that once you raise voltage GPU-Z and other software is not reporting what the core really gets .


MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision, GPU-Z, etc - all show the same value. Despite from that, setting a higher voltage doesn't change Power consumption, temps are the same, no higher clocks possible w/o artifacts.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Sell it now while you can still get something for it and get the g1 980.


ok


----------



## Wihglah

I successfully flashed my EVGA reference with the EVGA ACX2 SC BIOS last week by following a guide someone pointed me at, but I can't find it now.

So far I have done:

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 XXX.rom

Only to fail at the last hurdle

What am I missing?


----------



## StephenP85

You're using the new NVFLASH that gets around the certifications?

I've been flashing back and forth all morning with nvflash -6 biosname.rom


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I successfully flashed my EVGA reference with the EVGA ACX2 SC BIOS last week by following a guide someone pointed me at, but I can't find it now.
> 
> So far I have done:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 XXX.rom
> 
> Only to fail at the last hurdle
> 
> What am I missing?


nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 XXX.rom


----------



## jwsg

@Naennon

I have a Inno3D 970 OC (forgive posting in the 980 thread but its about the beta MBE which was posted in this thread first)

I wish to reduce the BIOS set lower fan limit (as shown in Precision X when trying to set a fan curve) On my card it's 37% about 1100 rpm

When opening the BIOS in MBE (beta) it shows fan limits of 20% 100% which is not quite right (although the base clock etc shows OK). Nonetheless I tried changing it to 0% and flashed it, but the lower limit stayed at 37%

The only other BIOS that runs OK with this type of card are from the EVGA ACX 1.0. If you open one of those with MBE it also shows 20% when I believe its lower limit is 35%.

It is possible to check whether MBE is reading/setting the fan limit correctly for these cards?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> You're using the new NVFLASH that gets around the certifications?
> 
> I've been flashing back and forth all morning with nvflash -6 biosname.rom


I'm using 5.196
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 XXX.rom


Same problem.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I'm using 5.196
> Same problem.


Disabled display adapter in devicemanager?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I'm using 5.196
> Same problem.


Follow his guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/110#post_23040140


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwsg*
> 
> @Naennon
> 
> I have a Inno3D 970 OC (forgive posting in the 980 thread but its about the beta MBE which was posted in this thread first)
> 
> I wish to reduce the BIOS set lower fan limit (as shown in Precision X when trying to set a fan curve) On my card it's 37% about 1100 rpm
> 
> When opening the BIOS in MBE (beta) it shows fan limits of 20% 100% which is not quite right (although the base clock etc shows OK). Nonetheless I tried changing it to 0% and flashed it, but the lower limit stayed at 37%
> 
> The only other BIOS that runs OK with this type of card are from the EVGA ACX 1.0. If you open one of those with MBE it also shows 20% when I believe its lower limit is 35%.
> 
> It is possible to check whether MBE is reading/setting the fan limit correctly for these cards?


we will check it, probably hardwired minimum %


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i think about trading my Kingpin for a 980
> 
> the Kingpin is running 1320 for 24/7
> 
> what do you guys think? all i know is that the 980 roughly needs 150MHz more than the 780ti compared in gaming performance - so the 980 has to clock 1450-1500
> 
> probably 99% of the cards will do that but i don't know...
> waiting for GM200 aka BigM means more pricedrop for my Kingpin


Somebody wrote circa 100MHz delta , but, even if it is 140--150MHz , most even reference 980 could achieve these clocks.. Mine EVGA Ref can bench at 1610 MHz, the second card unfortunately died today , most probably a sudden death


----------



## MonarchX

So does MSI GTX 980 Gaming and/or Gigabyte GTX 980 OC BIOS offer anything extra that stock BIOS don't have? They use custom PCB's with 2x 8-pin ports instead of 2x 6-pin ones, which means they allow for more power. Does that mean they get any special BIOS perks or can they use higher voltages?

1. I can't decide which one I want. I want one with high OC potential and great cooling, especially VRM cooling.
2. I can't find them anywhere! I use NowInStock.net - but are there other not well known places where there might be some GTX 980's for sale???


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Follow his guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/110#post_23040140


That did it - thanks!

Running the nolimit BIOS now.

No throttling at all. My max VDDC has increased to 1.275 as well. Just finished a run through firestrike with the TDP at 141% max. Nice and stable at 1584. Going for 1600 now.

Edit - still stable @ 1600MHz. Now with no throttling!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision, GPU-Z, etc - all show the same value. Despite from that, setting a higher voltage doesn't change Power consumption, temps are the same, no higher clocks possible w/o artifacts.


Ok, I don't know . my voltage does change with slider up to a point 40mv+ in GPU =1.26

But since I was curious as if voltage goes up at 10mv point .
I used my DVM and reading the back of card, the VRM voltage , I get 1.27 -1.29 for stock voltage , sliding max it goes way over 1.3 , like 1.34v , going just 20+mv gets like 1.32v so I don't know, seems chip is getting good voltage right at stock and might be why were not seeing advantage of higher volts as its pretty high stock .

I get find any points to read very close to chip safely so not sure if it drops down a bit .
One other thing I noticed , the voltage varies with load , if I run valley at different load settings (res, FSAA etc ) I get different readings for same setting .


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That did it - thanks!
> 
> Running the nolimit BIOS now.
> 
> No throttling at all. My max VDDC has increased to 1.275 as well. Just finished a run through firestrike with the TDP at 141% max. Nice and stable at 1584. Going for 1600 now.
> 
> Edit - still stable @ 1600MHz. Now with no throttling!


Nice. Can't wait to be able to increase my VDDC. I'm still stuck at 1.212V.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That did it - thanks!
> 
> Running the nolimit BIOS now.
> 
> No throttling at all. My max VDDC has increased to 1.275 as well. Just finished a run through firestrike with the TDP at 141% max. Nice and stable at 1584. Going for 1600 now.
> 
> Edit - still stable @ 1600MHz. Now with no throttling!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can still throttle even though you're pegged @1600MHz. Do some benchmarks and compare earlier scores to really see you're not throttling.


----------



## thuNXa

So i tested it again.
Fire Strike score dont change for me.
between 1550 and 1602 went through without any artifacts.

If i add more memory OC it will even crash but not with up to 1550 gpu clocks.

So is the PCB at the limit or will a bios work?
I only changed the max tdp to 166% in the 6 row in the power table.
It does not go any higher than 130% and shows 1602 mhz all the bench except first run


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Would say 80%. Best chances with a gigabyte g1.
> Despite from not being able to read anything from your screenshot, I pretty much guess the number you're looking at is just showing you the USED amount of memory, not the actual size.


Sorry about that. Don't know why it's so small, here's a closeup of afterburner, it says 0-3072 MB

http://minus.com/i/w6WdN4FEcIY1


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Sorry about that. Don't know why it's so small, here's a closeup of afterburner, it says 0-3072 MB
> 
> http://minus.com/i/w6WdN4FEcIY1


Maybe you had a 3gb card right before the 980 and didn't reinstall AB.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can still throttle even though you're pegged @1600MHz. Do some benchmarks and compare earlier scores to really see you're not throttling.


Well, I just broke my Firestrike PB, so I'm pretty happy. AB still indicates it's locked at 1600.

I think I may be at the limit of what 2 x 6pins can deliver now.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Sorry about that. Don't know why it's so small, here's a closeup of afterburner, it says 0-3072 MB
> 
> http://minus.com/i/w6WdN4FEcIY1


Get the most current version of the evga oc scanner (http://www.evga.com/ocscanner/), run it and select the test "Furry E (GPU memory burner::3072MB)", run it in 1920x1080p and look how much of your ram is used then. Don't get confused by the name. It fills more than 3Gig of VRAM. If it uses 3800MB+, all of your 4gigs are usable.








You'll see the vram consuming right before the test starts in the test window, too.


----------



## DamnedLife

Can I use this no limit bios for zotac gtx 980 amp Extreme Edition? I am asking because this card has great cooling but factory locked to low voltage and top values.. Max over volt is 1.212 although it shows 1.256


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Sorry about that. Don't know why it's so small, here's a closeup of afterburner, it says 0-3072 MB
> 
> http://minus.com/i/w6WdN4FEcIY1


Ok, go into settings > monitoring tab and look what the max value for memory use , raise it to 4 or 5 gig .


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, go into settings > monitoring tab and look what the max value for memory use , raise it to 4 or 5 gig .


Thank you good Sir!!! Worked Perfectly!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Add Me!!


----------



## Beatwolf

So what do people use nowadays, EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> So what do people use nowadays, EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner?


neither









i use nvidia inspector


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> So what do people use nowadays, EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner?


Its all about personal preference . Its not like Precision-X will overclock better then Afterburner or Afterburner will oc better then Precision-X . Use what you like . I use Afterburner because i like its layout way more .


----------



## Beatwolf

OK it just used to be that some software had some functionality pertaining to voltage that some of the other vendors' software didn't.


----------



## StephenP85

I use AB for the LCD display on my G510. I monitor GPU temps, usage, clocks, volts, ram usage, and FPS.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That did it - thanks!
> 
> Running the nolimit BIOS now.
> 
> No throttling at all. My max VDDC has increased to 1.275 as well. Just finished a run through firestrike with the TDP at 141% max. Nice and stable at 1584. Going for 1600 now.
> 
> Edit - still stable @ 1600MHz. Now with no throttling!


nice one


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> So what do people use nowadays, EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner?


msi afterburner is less CPU intensive, so my first choice.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i think about trading my Kingpin for a 980
> 
> the Kingpin is running 1320 for 24/7
> 
> what do you guys think? all i know is that the 980 roughly needs 150MHz more than the 780ti compared in gaming performance - so the 980 has to clock 1450-1500
> 
> probably 99% of the cards will do that but i don't know...
> waiting for GM200 aka BigM means more pricedrop for my Kingpin


i got rid of my KPE 2 days before the 900 series were released got 675$ for it


----------



## thuNXa

also testing the acx sc no limit bios.
first fire strike test sucked 145% tdp at stock
else it was about 120%

well my card boosts to 1468 at stock now :S
thats exactly +50 to the normal sc

gonna see some improvements now i think.


----------



## nexxusty

I hate my 980.... 1490mhz max. Ugh....

So effing dissapointed. Always happens to me.

Never get good clocking parts.

From now on, 2x whatever I buy and the bad clocker goes back.


----------



## andom

Man, the difference is night and day with the 980 SLI (upgraded from 680 SLI). My 980s seem to clock at 1506 Mhz with stock bios. Do you guys feel it's worth to bios flash?


----------



## StephenP85

It was for me. The extra voltage gave my 70% ASIC card enough to make it to 1545mhz. Previously would artifact/crash past 1510. My 79.5% ASIC now does 1610 instead of 1580. But that's a skewed definition of "worth it" since the actual performance gains are marginal. It's worth it if you like to squeeze every last MHz just because.


----------



## thuNXa

got 1600 through


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Man, the difference is night and day with the 980 SLI (upgraded from 680 SLI). My 980s seem to clock at 1506 Mhz with stock bios. Do you guys feel it's worth to bios flash?


If all you do is game, no.

Mines hits 1600MHz, but there is no way I'll run it at that 24/7.

I'll probably leave it around 1530MHz, which it would do before I flashed anyway

But, if you bench and want to squeeze a few more points out of Firestrike, yeah it will help.


----------



## veedubfreak

I just had a thought and wondered what you guys think. I have 2 ASUS 980s that I haven't decided if I'm going to keep or not. But their asic is 64.3 and 63. Wouldn't that make them great candidates for watercooling?

Or should I just return these silly things and keep the 323 dollar 970 Strix cards I have on the way. It just doesn't seem like the extra 550 bucks spent on 980 vs 970 is worth it.


----------



## thuNXa

So thats where i ended up.
At the last combined test with 1620 mhz gave me a black screen after load, so i pulled back to 1615.
Had to reduce memory OC to 2070 from 2150 with the SC ACX no limit bios.
I also think someone said that the SC ACX bios must have better ram timings.. seems like.
Anyway not going squeeze out every mhz.
First test hit the TDP wall pretty soon @152% while maxing the memory, but thats just a few points.

4k:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288

Extreme:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074369

Normal:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074067


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys . Iam on Evga Reference , is there any bios out yet i can use ?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey guys . Iam on Evga Reference , is there any bios out yet i can use ?


Go with the EVGA SC ACX nolimit BIOS:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/250

This is 1600MHz core with 7900MHz Ram


----------



## MK3Steve

Thanks







. Whats the easyest way to flash the gtx 980 ? I guess old stuff for 780 Ti nvflash -4 -5 -6 etc dont work anymore ?


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Go with the EVGA SC ACX nolimit BIOS:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/250
> 
> This is 1600MHz core with 7900MHz Ram


try without +mV
1.275 gave me bad results in fire strike, much throttling, not even at power limit.
didnt try valley with +mV though


----------



## GreenMelody

If i rtun my gigabyte g1 fan at 85 while gaming. Is it going to burn out the fans. Its almsot summer here in aus and it throttles all the time unless I set it to 85 fan speed.


----------



## NASzi

how does a brotha get added to this club?? I posted my submission on page 299 but never got officially added.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I just had a thought and wondered what you guys think. I have 2 ASUS 980s that I haven't decided if I'm going to keep or not. But their asic is 64.3 and 63. Wouldn't that make them great candidates for watercooling?
> 
> Or should I just return these silly things and keep the 323 dollar 970 Strix cards I have on the way. It just doesn't seem like the extra 550 bucks spent on 980 vs 970 is worth it.


The idea is that low-asic cards have high leakage, requiring more voltage -- therefore, water cooling gets you over the thermal barrier to be able to push the GPU to clocks that higher asic cards could achieve on air, and those same high-ASIC cards would be more likely to hit voltage walls before or not long after you'd face thermal issues on air . But that's assuming you have the ability to keep pushing volts and not cap out TDP. But with overvolt options as limited as they are and a lot of us hitting power targets even with a modded bios, low ASIC has no upside. Others might say not to return something just because it doesnt OC like you'd expect, but I would say by all means return them.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> how does a brotha get added to this club?? I posted my submission on page 299 but never got officially added.


Add yourself to the google spreadsheet in the OP.


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> If i rtun my gigabyte g1 fan at 85 while gaming. Is it going to burn out the fans. Its almsot summer here in aus and it throttles all the time unless I set it to 85 fan speed.


No mate, your fans will be fine.


----------



## thuNXa

my poor 67% asic card was maxed at 1522 gpu clock with stock bios..
now at 1567 (sli)..


----------



## ocmcdizzle

I can't successfully drive my Dell UP3214Q (3840x2160) and two Dell U3011 (2560x1600) monitors using the three Displayport plugs on my EVGA Superclocked GTX 980 (reference). I've also tried plugging one of the 30"s in via DVI.

Two monitors work just fine, but when all three are plugged in they're recognized but I lose aero support in Windows 7, which introduces screen tear when I'm browsing the web, etc.

Has this issue been mentioned in this thread and (hopefully) been addressed yet? For reference, I was able to run this exact configuration without issue in Windows 7 using 2xDVI/1xDisplayport on my old 7970.

EDIT: I tried plugging in an old 8500 GT to drive one of the monitors to see if that fixed it, but since that card is no longer supported, I was unable to find drivers that worked for both the 8500 GT and my GTX 980.

So now my plan is to buy a $50 GT 720 just to plug one of my monitors in... but I'd much prefer to get everything running on my brand new $550 card instead since it has more than enough power to handle the load. Why offer three Displayport plugs if you can't use them all?


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> my poor 67% asic card was maxed at 1522 gpu clock with stock bios..
> now at 1567 (sli)..


As a previous owner of R9 290X's i was happy to get an overclock of 1200 on the core. I think we need some perspective on how great these cards run and overclock. I mean 1500 on a GPU core and on air !!! Just amazing.

This isn't aimed at you personally thuNKa, i just see how many posts are on this thread such as " I only get 1500 on my core".

Glad i made the move to the green team with my SLI GTX 970's .


----------



## DStealth

Guys what are these misarable scores for such OC.
I have FSU 3783 GPU @1590 old run and 89.5 valley at 1579Mhz.

Pointing to thuNXa 1620/8300 3766 GPU in FSU
and Wihglah 1600/7900 80.6fps Valley

Will bench them tomorrow when i get home with such clocks just for compre...the weather over here is perfect for the goal(as for quattro GmbH) -2*C


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> try without +mV
> 1.275 gave me bad results in fire strike, much throttling, not even at power limit.
> didnt try valley with +mV though


Like wise, running at modified bios with increased power limit and voltage I was able to clock the core to 1580 @1.275 but this was giving consistently bad results in 3dmark13 compared to stock bios.
Reverting back to stock bios and only modifying the power limit the results were much better with no throttling.


----------



## Jam0r

Guys is there a way to remove the boost feature on the 970 and 980 cards yet?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Guys is there a way to remove the boost feature on the 970 and 980 cards yet?


Yes there is, but in my case the OC becomes much lower and result also. Although the voltage setting are working with boost removed already. No need to try for the moment if you ask me.


----------



## HyperC

Those with water cooling how much of an increase did you get overclocking and what are the load temps


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Those with water cooling how much of an increase did you get overclocking and what are the load temps


Cant tell you how much increase i got switching from air to water since i unboxed the card and put her under water right away but i can tell you something about the temps . When iam on 5v Fanspeed so realy no air pressure at all and barely moving fans on the rads i max out at 37 after 2 hours crysis 3 but average would be more like 32-34 , this on stock voltage with 1550-1570/2000 ish OC . I mostly use OSD Ingame so i can monitor the card very very well interms of temperature . When i run my Loop on Full 12v Fanspeed i get like 29-31 degrees average .


----------



## HyperC

nice temps, sucks that you put it right on water though








what is your ASIC btw...Anyone else test clocks air and then water?


----------



## nexxusty

Something is wrong with my 980.

Check this out.

I suspected something when more voltage made my card a worse clocker even at only 60c.

This bench is at 1497mhz/1990mhz 1.25v



Really weird eh boys? I thought it was G-Sync, also thought it was maybe 144hz for some reason.

Neither, disabled everything G-Sync related and my score is still a joke. The highest I've seen is 1924 in Heaven 4.0.

Going to pop in my 780 and then my 680 tomorrow for some tests. What I am seeing here (I think) is Heaven Mis-reporting. I get great performance in BF4, always over 90fps in 64/64 servers 1080p/Ultra & G-Sync. The game plays pretty close to 120 fps all the time. See it dip down to 90 sometimes.

Does NOT make sense.

Going to bed now, plan on waking up, testing out my other cards, witnessing my 780 at stock crush my 980 in Heaven, then taking this 980 back to swap it. I've had it for 11 days I hope they just let me buy another brand. I have my doubts about PNY having high clocking GPU stock....


----------



## Drunken

What is approximately the difference in FPS in games between 1400+, 1500+ and 1600+ OC ?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> nice temps, sucks that you put it right on water though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your ASIC btw...Anyone else test clocks air and then water?


79.8 %


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Something is wrong with my 980.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> I suspected something when more voltage made my card a worse clocker even at only 60c.
> 
> This bench is at 1497mhz/1990mhz 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> Really weird eh boys? I thought it was G-Sync, also thought it was maybe 144hz for some reason.
> 
> Neither, disabled everything G-Sync related and my score is still a joke. The highest I've seen is 1924 in Heaven 4.0.
> 
> Going to pop in my 780 and then my 680 tomorrow for some tests. What I am seeing here (I think) is Heaven Mis-reporting. I get great performance in BF4, always over 90fps in 64/64 servers 1080p/Ultra & G-Sync. The game plays pretty close to 120 fps all the time. See it dip down to 90 sometimes.
> 
> Does NOT make sense.
> 
> Going to bed now, plan on waking up, testing out my other cards, witnessing my 780 at stock crush my 980 in Heaven, then taking this 980 back to swap it. I've had it for 11 days I hope they just let me buy another brand. I have my doubts about PNY having high clocking GPU stock....


Nope you scores look good I just scored 1932 are you getting valley and heaven mixed up?

Thanks for the reply Mk3steve


----------



## Hackslash

is there a page for the latest MaxwellBiosTweaker yet?

or an updatefunction implemented?
would be really sweet love this tool !


----------



## Darylrese

Best GTX 980 for SLI in terms of air cooling performance?

I plan on putting some under water eventually but for now would need to run on air.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mk3steve


Np . Btw when i run the card stock ( 1290 Mhz Boost ) temps stay below 30 Degrees most time .


----------



## nexxusty

LOL. It seems I am.

Doh!

I literally never use the benchies but still. Damn I look like a n00b.

Thanks bro. LOL.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Best GTX 980 for SLI in terms of air cooling performance?
> 
> I plan on putting some under water eventually but for now would need to run on air.


G1 Gaming for sure insane 366w TDP!


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> try without +mV
> 1.275 gave me bad results in fire strike, much throttling, not even at power limit.
> didnt try valley with +mV though


You have to modify your boost table so you won't exeed it's clock limits. So if you want to (theoretically) achieve 1600MHz, you have to check that your clock state 74 is set to at least 1600MHz (as shown at my screenshot below). If not, it falls back to 540MHz (or whatever clock is set in your bios).







Note: You also have to manually rise every single state in the voltage table then. Otherwise your card will run undervolted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> If i rtun my gigabyte g1 fan at 85 while gaming. Is it going to burn out the fans. Its almsot summer here in aus and it throttles all the time unless I set it to 85 fan speed.


Looks like it's time for a custom cooler solution then.







Also installed one that made ~°30-40C difference to stock while clocked at 1550/4100MHz @1,25V. http://www.arctic.ac/de_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Best GTX 980 for SLI in terms of air cooling performance?
> 
> I plan on putting some under water eventually but for now would need to run on air.


If you plan on adding them to a watercooling set up get a reference gtx 980 as it will be hard to find a waterblock for aftermarket gtx 980's


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys what are these misarable scores for such OC.
> I have FSU 3783 GPU @1590 old run and 89.5 valley at 1579Mhz.
> 
> Pointing to thuNXa 1620/8300 3766 GPU in FSU
> and Wihglah 1600/7900 80.6fps Valley
> 
> Will bench them tomorrow when i get home with such clocks just for compre...the weather over here is perfect for the goal(as for quattro GmbH) -2*C


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288

so this is just a setting thing i guess or your cpu.
and dont forget im on SLI with second card deactivated only running x8 lanes.

im finished with pushing.
got all out of the cards - now to gaming


----------



## rankftw

Could somebody have a look at my stock bios and mod it so it has a higher power limit like 175% or something and also up the volts to the max they will go please. Also could you increase my boost table so it boosts to 1500ish, that would be great. I've had a look at doing this myself but I'm no expert and would like to see what somebody who knows what they are doing comes up with and compare it to my own.

Cheers guys.

Palit980.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## thuNXa

edit, crap here..sry


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> If you plan on adding them to a watercooling set up get a reference gtx 980 as it will be hard to find a waterblock for aftermarket gtx 980's


But it not need be a block to cover the plate completely, if he want a custom PCB with good cooling today, he can just put the GPU block and sinks in the rest with good ventilation, also reference card have no same TDP as a custom PCB.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA



improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Just tested. Unlocking the minimum fan speed works - now completly disabled when below 40°C.







+REP! That's the way it has to be. But the voltage is still limited to 1,275V for me (reference bios).

EDIT: Okay, the fans aren't completly disabled, but at least not noticeable anymore.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> But the voltage is still limited to 1,275V for me (reference bios).


thats the limit for now








0.6 - 1.6V seems to be a predefined voltage range by nvidia


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> thats the limit for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.6 - 1.6V seems to be a predefined voltage range by nvidia


w00t? 1,6 V?

does that work on a g1?


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> w00t? 1,6 V?
> 
> does that work on a g1?


At least this is a configurable limit on the bios 1.6V 2.1 boost!


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Any1 can test the 980 G1 please? I'm anxious for results, waiting anxiously for my 980 G1 tomorrow xD


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonardoHLB*
> 
> At least this is a configurable limit on the bios 1.6V 2.1 boost!


iam scared i wont try that









1,3 V is enough on my 970 for 1550 / 2000.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> thats the limit for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.6 - 1.6V seems to be a predefined voltage range by nvidia


I can live with that, since I don't want to set more than 1,25V for 24/7 anyways. But finally being able to set the fans to the lower limit of 655rpm satisfies me completly.







Basicly my custom coolers ran at 50% all the time, since 1100rpm was the former minimum and 2200 rpm are their maximum.

Edit: btw: editing RPM11-15 causes the driver to reject the card.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

I'm not sure but even putting 1.32v~1.35V in bios could configure this in an attempt to play 1650~1700 without throttling? Maybe the problem would be the TDP.


----------



## DStealth

A light bench - AVP 1080p of my 980 stock cooled @ 1621-1625/8470-8450 ranges


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash 5.196 certificate checks bypassed

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=10644874493034645265


----------



## flexus

I`m doing a recomp of my rig, got good money for my old mobo, CPU and case.
So I`m gonna do a clean OS install, the question is win 7 or Win 8.1 regarding best game performance?
I have goggled this a lot and seen many different numbers and opinions, but I will turn to the best and ask here









Edit: I have used win 7 and have not tested win 8.1 on my gaming rig before.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I`m doing a recomp of my rig, got good money for my old mobo, CPU and case.
> So I`m gonna do a clean OS install, the question is win 7 or Win 8.1 regarding best game performance?
> I have goggled this a lot and seen many different numbers and opinions, but I will turn to the best and ask here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I have used win 7 and have not tested win 8.1 on my gaming rig before.


here


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I can live with that, since I don't want to set more than 1,25V for 24/7 anyways. But finally being able to set the fans to the lower limit of 655rpm satisfies me completly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basicly my custom coolers ran at 50% all the time, since 1100rpm was the former minimum and 2200 rpm are their maximum.
> 
> Edit: btw: editing RPM11-15 causes the driver to reject the card.


What about Value 11-13? I'm not near my testbench to try myself but comparing the ACX rom to the stock one those values seem to be the fan curve. RPM 11-15 looks more like fan calibration data.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Just tested. Unlocking the minimum fan speed works - now completly disabled when below 40°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP! That's the way it has to be. But the voltage is still limited to 1,275V for me (reference bios).
> 
> EDIT: Okay, the fans aren't completly disabled, but at least not noticeable anymore.


I cant get past 1.275 Volts with reference card and modified bios even if i set up to 1.312 V on the bios tweaker . Is there any way to get past 1.275







? Not interessted in hardmods tough







. Guess its just the limit for those gpu´s maybee ?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> What about Value 11-13? I'm not near my testbench to try myself but comparing the ACX rom to the stock one those values seem to be the fan curve. RPM 11-15 looks more like fan calibration data.


Yeah, it *should* be some sort of fan curve/calibration. But editing these results in having an invalid bios.








And as I said before, I'm using a reference card. Could give positive results when editing a custiom bios.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonardoHLB*
> 
> Any1 can test the 980 G1 please? I'm anxious for results, waiting anxiously for my 980 G1 tomorrow xD


Test what?

I have some gigabyte 980 G1 cards. Tested the modded bios posted yesterday " 980 G1 no limits", and it was worse than the stock bios... I need a new modded bios


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Test what?
> 
> I have some gigabyte 980 G1 cards. Tested the modded bios posted yesterday " 980 G1 no limits", and it was worse than the stock bios... I need a new modded bios


Already have another maxwell editor v1.31, you might have better luck.


----------



## Clukos

Posting this here too in case anyone can help solving this issue

To Naennon or Skyn3t or _anyone_ that can help:

Is there a way to completely disable boost and power states under different gaming loads? Or at least keep the voltage levels in any 3D load above a minimum 1.2v

In demanding games i can run with any oveclock i want just fine, in games like League of legends, or games where you can get into menus that drop the GPU load considerably (Shadow of Mordor, Alien Isolation) i get _instant_ solid color crashes and have to restart the drivers for the GPU to work properly.

Excuse me for being inexperienced with GPU boost as my last 3 GPUs didn't have any such feature. It drives me crazy that my card is able to hit higher clocks without a problem but GPU won't let the card have a stable voltage leading to crashing.

Example of what i am talking about, this is during a game of League of Legends. Surely this _must_ not be normal...










And more importantly, what causes the constant crashing:










Any help is appreciated


----------



## asuindasun

Have never played with tweaking GPU BIOS... anyone have a modded reference card bios that's given them good results? Have a gigabyte if brand makes a difference (assuming not for ref).


----------



## y2kcamaross

No bios does anything for me over stock,bummer


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No bios does anything for me over stock,bummer


Off subject but did you go by Y2k on ls1tech.com?


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Posting this here too in case anyone can help solving this issue
> 
> To Naennon or Skyn3t or _anyone_ that can help:
> 
> Is there a way to completely disable boost and power states under different gaming loads? Or at least keep the voltage levels in any 3D load above a minimum 1.2v
> 
> In demanding games i can run with any oveclock i want just fine, in games like League of legends, or games where you can get into menus that drop the GPU load considerably (Shadow of Mordor, Alien Isolation) i get _instant_ solid color crashes and have to restart the drivers for the GPU to work properly.
> 
> Excuse me for being inexperienced with GPU boost as my last 3 GPUs didn't have any such feature. It drives me crazy that my card is able to hit higher clocks without a problem but GPU won't let the card have a stable voltage leading to crashing.
> 
> Example of what i am talking about, this is during a game of League of Legends. Surely this _must_ not be normal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more importantly, what causes the constant crashing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Use EVGA Precision and enable Kboost. That will disable the boost and force a constant voltage/core speed.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey guys - question. Anyone playing Skyrim? I have 980s in SLI and I am getting low framerate but my GPU usage on both are under 50%. Is this a known bug? Yes SLI is enabled lol I am running some mods but like I said my GPU usage is really low so it doesn't make sense. Framerate in the 40-50s in Whiterun.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Have never played with tweaking GPU BIOS... anyone have a modded reference card bios that's given them good results? Have a gigabyte if brand makes a difference (assuming not for ref).


Was able to jump from 1550/2000 to 1600/2000 in Tomb Raider by modding my bios .


----------



## MURDoctrine

I can run benchmarks all the way up to around 1580-1600 without crashing or artifacts but I can't even run a mild overclock with Borderlands the presequal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey guys - question. Anyone playing Skyrim? I have 980s in SLI and I am getting low framerate but my GPU usage on both are under 50%. Is this a known bug? Yes SLI is enabled lol I am running some mods but like I said my GPU usage is really low so it doesn't make sense. Framerate in the 40-50s in Whiterun.


I play skyrim and have no such issue with my single card in Skyrim. I normally get 50-70 FPS with ENB and 2k textures at 1080p. When you say you have mods what do you have? If you are running a ENB that is normal fps even with beefy cards depending on the textures/mods and resolution. Also if you are using ENB the Nvidia experience was causing serious issues with it so that could be your problem as well.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> thats the limit for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.6 - 1.6V seems to be a predefined voltage range by nvidia


For some reason, upping the voltage in every entry on the voltage tables (i just went with 1.30--1.60) causes my voltage to peak at 1.237v, whereas it was peaking at 1.275 when I upped all to 1.3 in the previous release of the maxwell bios editor.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I play skyrim and have no such issue with my single card in Skyrim. I normally get 50-70 FPS with ENB and 2k textures at 1080p. When you say you have mods what do you have? If you are running a ENB that is normal fps even with beefy cards depending on the textures/mods and resolution. Also if you are using ENB the Nvidia experience was causing serious issues with it so that could be your problem as well.


Fine with a single card, but Skyrim has always had multi-GPU issues. Proper SLI/Crossfire is not doable with any of the newer ENBs as far as I know (it's been a year since I've messed with Skyrim and mods).


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I can run benchmarks all the way up to around 1580-1600 without crashing or artifacts but I can't even run a mild overclock with Borde
> I play skyrim and have no such issue with my single card in Skyrim. I normally get 50-70 FPS with ENB and 2k textures at 1080p. When you say you have mods what do you have? If you are running a ENB that is normal fps even with beefy cards depending on the textures/mods and resolution. Also if you are using ENB the Nvidia experience was causing serious issues with it so that could be your problem as well.


I think we just need to wait for better drivers . Both 980/970 are still new cards and where released just about a month ago . I experienced simular behavoir with crysis 1 . The overclock wich i can run in pretty much any game / bench crashes in crysis1 and even lowering the overclock quite a bit doesent helped much .


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> I think we just need to wait for better drivers . Both 980/970 are still new cards and where released just about a month ago . I experienced simular behavoir with crysis 1 . The overclock wich i can run in pretty much any game / bench crashes in crysis1 and even lowering the overclock quite a bit doesent helped much .


Did you keep a look at the voltage / clock ratio while playing lower demanding games? It's pretty likely that at some clocks the voltage is too low due to pushing the core clocks too high. So basicly that means if you enter a 200Mhz offset and a bit of overvoltage, this voltages is only valid while maintaining boost clocks. When your card drops to e.g. 1100MHz the offset is still valid, but your overvolting not. I basicly hat the same issue. After editing the voltage and clock table to fit each other, the crashes were entierly gone.


----------



## SDhydro

GTX980 @ 1679/8400 water cooled Firestrike ultra


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Did you keep a look at the voltage / clock ratio while playing lower demanding games? It's pretty likely that at some clocks the voltage is too low due to pushing the core clocks too high. So basicly that means if you enter a 200Mhz offset and a bit of overvoltage, this voltages is only valid while maintaining boost clocks. When your card drops to e.g. 1100MHz the offset is still valid, but your overvolting not. I basicly hat the same issue. After editing the voltage and clock table to fit each other, the crashes were entierly gone.


Will try crysis 1 again tomorrow with my modified bios for 1.275 .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> GTX980 @ 1679/8400 water cooled Firestrike ultra


Nice pearl !


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> GTX980 @ 1679/8400 water cooled Firestrike ultra


Nice! Watercooled Strix? Do they have waterblocks out for them, yet?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Nice! Watercooled Strix? Do they have waterblocks out for them, yet?


Ek will come out with a full cover block eventually but universal gpu blocks work just fine or in my case an old cpu block mounted to the gpu.


----------



## pierluigi74

hi guys, is there any bios mod to try for 980 gigabyte g1?
thx


----------



## qwwwizx

EK FC980 GTX Nickel CSQ



EK FC980 GTX Backplate - Nickel


And this is with the Thermosphere from EK


----------



## StephenP85

The blocks and backplates are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> The blocks and backplates are a thing of beauty.


Hey mate, where did you get that rigid sli connector? (not the flow bridge the connector)


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hey mate, where did you get that rigid sli connector? (not the flow bridge the connector)


I made it using a standard rigid connector that I'd had laying around (some blue one that came with a motherboard I bought some years ago). Glued a thin rectangle of plastic (from an old binder) to it, and put brushed black metallic vinyl over it.

Here's a better pic of it



I got the idea from this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464340/guide-mod-your-crossfire-sli-bridge-many-pics-links

But I didn't want branding stickers on it, and also I didn't have to use such an elaborate method since I was starting off with an already rigid bridge.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I made it using a standard rigid connector that I'd had laying around (some blue one that came with a motherboard I bought some years ago). Glued a thin rectangle of plastic (from an old binder) to it, and put brushed black metallic vinyl over it.
> 
> Here's a better pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea from this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464340/guide-mod-your-crossfire-sli-bridge-many-pics-links
> 
> But I didn't want branding stickers on it, and also I didn't have to use such an elaborate method since I was starting off with an already rigid bridge.


Thanks for that


----------



## dustinr26

Just upgraded from tri sli 680 ftw cards to single 980 SC I got at Microcenter and for single card it's a beast! I chose non ACX 2.0 as I will sli and favor blower style for sli. Glad to be in the club.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I made it using a standard rigid connector that I'd had laying around (some blue one that came with a motherboard I bought some years ago). Glued a thin rectangle of plastic (from an old binder) to it, and put brushed black metallic vinyl over it.
> 
> Here's a better pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea from this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464340/guide-mod-your-crossfire-sli-bridge-many-pics-links
> 
> But I didn't want branding stickers on it, and also I didn't have to use such an elaborate method since I was starting off with an already rigid bridge.


One more thing... can you confirm that its a crossfire bridge rather than a sli one that you used, and that it works with the nvidia cards faultlessly


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> One more thing... can you confirm that its a crossfire bridge rather than a sli one that you used, and that it works with the nvidia cards faultlessly


No, I used an SLI bridge, not a crossfire bridge. Crossfire bridges cannot be used with Nvidia cards and likewise for SLI bridges and AMD. In that guide I linked above, he modded a crossfire bridge, but the concept is the same.


----------



## MonarchX

*Anyone who provides information that will lead towards my purchase of either MSI GTX 980 Gaming or Gigabyte GTX 980 Gaming card for immediate online purchase and 2-3 day max shipping estimate for appropriate GTX 980 prices ($550-$650) will be awarded some money through PayPal. The lower the price of GTX 980 (MSI Gaming or Gigabyte Gaming OC), the more $$$ you're going to receive.*

NowInStock.net is not showing any of these are in stock... at all... I just sold GTX 780 Ti and I won't be able to go long without a good videocard... God I hope Monday morning will bring some re-stocking.


----------



## MonarchX

Did anyone buy ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP OMEGA edition? It comes with a custom PCN and 2x 8-pin power plugs, but does it deliver a good OC and extra voltage features? One review shows it can displays extra voltages and features, but it cannot change them and cannot change main GPU voltage past 1.21v, which is the default stock maximum, isn't it?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Did anyone buy ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP OMEGA edition? It comes with a custom PCN and 2x 8-pin power plugs, but does it deliver a good OC and extra voltage features? One review shows it can displays extra voltages and features, but it cannot change them and cannot change main GPU voltage past 1.21v, which is the default stock maximum, isn't it?


It's a big turd, don't waste your money.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, its ugly as hell.... Which cards can be pushed beyond 1.21v with BIOS update? Gigabyte Gaming G1? Is it the only one? Can regular, non-custom PCB cards be pushed past 1.21v? I think I've asked earlier and got no replies...


----------



## Kogyaru

Hold your horses, I know it's hard but do your best to get a Gigabyte/MSI one I personally got really lucky and picked up an msi gaming 4g 980 sli well worth it tbh... patience is key anyway it's already hard enough to grab a rog swift anyway


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> iam scared i wont try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,3 V is enough on my 970 for 1550 / 2000.


Which videocard you have that goes to 1.3v???


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kogyaru*
> 
> Hold your horses, I know it's hard but do your best to get a Gigabyte/MSI one I personally got really lucky and picked up an msi gaming 4g 980 sli well worth it tbh... patience is key anyway it's already hard enough to grab a rog swift anyway


Why? I was after them, but now people are saying BIOS for them suck and you need a regular GTX 980 to get over 1.21v to like 1.3v? I can't find one single place that summarizes all the findings regarding GTX 980 custom PCBs, voltages, BIOS, etc. Too much info spread-out!


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> It's a big turd, don't waste your money.


You are damn right it is not worth you money or time


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> You are damn right it is not worth you money or time


+1

Neither is the GTX 980 Extreme AMP edition

Tested one and sent it back, doesn't even work in SLI with other GTX 980 and you cant use a the normal tri- or quad SLI-bridgesas the cooler is in the way.


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why? I was after them, but now people are saying BIOS for them suck and you need a regular GTX 980 to get over 1.21v to like 1.3v? I can't find one single place that summarizes all the findings regarding GTX 980 custom PCBs, voltages, BIOS, etc. Too much info spread-out!


I mean depends how much of a overclock you are trying to go for..?

I got 1500 mhz with stock voltage ( msi gaming 4g 980's) but both of these are on sli I didn't get so lucky on ASIC quality for 1550+ mhz on both of them.


----------



## MonarchX

I want 1500Mhz or more for stock voltage and cooling. I have a large and well-wired case that has a ton of fans in it, so I am not going for the stock blower-cooling. I know that non-custom PCB's use rather crappy VRM chips that often run at above 85C, which is their max safe temp. This is why I want to go for MSI Gaming 4G and Gigabyte Gaming G1 as both of them use custom PCB's with 2x 8-pin power plugs and AFAIK custom VRM chips that can handle higher OC, higher voltage, and higher temps. The problem is that they are NOWHERE to be found... And I saved up just enough for today's GTX 980 prices but this demand is driving prices higher and higher... I know MSI is a cheaper board while Gigabyte is more expensive, but comes with backplate.

Which one is better for OC - MSI or Gigabyte? Which one has better VRM chips? Which VRM chips and which GPU runs cooler when its at 1500Mhz+? I figured either one is good...

But then what about EVGA and ASUS? Neither use custom PCB and their VRM chips do get hot, but they seem to be clocking well? Can their voltages be raised above 1.21v with a BIOS or is it only MSI and Gigabyte? I can't seem to get any answers...


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I want 1500Mhz or more for stock voltage and cooling. I have a large and well-wired case that has a ton of fans in it, so I am not going for the stock blower-cooling. I know that non-custom PCB's use rather crappy VRM chips that often run at above 85C, which is their max safe temp. This is why I want to go for MSI Gaming 4G and Gigabyte Gaming G1 as both of them use custom PCB's with 2x 8-pin power plugs and AFAIK custom VRM chips that can handle higher OC, higher voltage, and higher temps. The problem is that they are NOWHERE to be found... And I saved up just enough for today's GTX 980 prices but this demand is driving prices higher and higher... I know MSI is a cheaper board while Gigabyte is more expensive, but comes with backplate.
> 
> Which one is better for OC - MSI or Gigabyte? Which one has better VRM chips? Which VRM chips and which GPU runs cooler when its at 1500Mhz+? I figured either one is good...
> 
> But then what about EVGA and ASUS? Neither use custom PCB and their VRM chips do get hot, but they seem to be clocking well? Can their voltages be raised above 1.21v with a BIOS or is it only MSI and Gigabyte? I can't seem to get any answers...


From benchmarks the ones that I see that get more overclocks more often is the Gigabyte/MSI; I would only go for the gigabyte/msi models as of now but seeing how so many of these babies are getting sold out in general just wait it out for now until their in stock.

You'll get 1500 mhz or extremely close to it for sure i'd say like 90% of people can achieve these clocks; whichever you see the gigabyte or msi grab whichever you can.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Which one is better for OC - MSI or Gigabyte? Which one has better VRM chips? Which VRM chips and which GPU runs cooler when its at 1500Mhz+? I figured either one is good...


This could help you:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html
and
http://www.tomshardware.de/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gtx-980-roundup-vergleichstest,testberichte-241658-15.html


----------



## MonarchX

YES!!! I JUST GOT MSI GAMING 4G FROM AMAZON! 3 new popped up and I did it! I am the man! I am sooo happy now. It will provide me that extra 1GB of VRAM I needed to play Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn, right after I purchased it, it went to "Usually shipped within 1 to 3 months" that was NOT there when I ordered mine, but in my e-mail it stated that Delivery Date is the 29th of this month. Am I in clear then? 1 month or 3 month without a videocard? I'd rather have my peepee cut up in pieces and fed it to me!

Are there MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G BACKPLATES???


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> YES!!! I JUST GOT MSI GAMING 4G FROM AMAZON! 3 new popped up and I did it! I Am the man! I am the poopy! yes! I am!


Congratulations!

Guess I'm a good luck charm









How many did you get just one right?

You are going to love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Damn, right after I purchased it, it went to "Usually shipped within 1 to 3 months" but in my e-mail it stated that Delivery Date is the 29th of this month. Am I in clear then? 1 month or 3 month without a videocard? I'd rather have my peepee cut up in pieces and fed it to me!


You should be fine if it already has a delivery date set just make sure to call amazon to confirm.


----------



## traxtech

Well, i did my first Firestrike Ultra benchmark with my new setup (2xEVGA SC ref) and managed to get on the hall of fame on the first run, how exciting









And that was only with 1458 core/8000 mem and not touching the voltage, i cannot WAIT to play around with these cards some more.

*EDIT*: Just got 6200 score which bumped me up to 63 in the world











Weirdly enough i cannot get my voltage past 1.24, +25 gives me 1.2430v and so does +87v, any ideas?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Well, i did my first Firestrike Ultra benchmark with my new setup (2xEVGA SC ref) and managed to get on the hall of fame on the first run, how exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that was only with 1458 core/8000 mem and not touching the voltage, i cannot WAIT to play around with these cards some more.
> 
> *EDIT*: Just got 6200 score which bumped me up to 63 in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly enough i cannot get my voltage past 1.24, +25 gives me 1.2430v and so does +87v, any ideas?


Is one card volting lower than the other? if so, try setting the cards separate and putting the lesser volted card at 30Mhz lower than the other. SLI "bug" or "feature" or whatever.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> +1
> 
> Neither is the GTX 980 Extreme AMP edition
> 
> Tested one and sent it back, doesn't even work in SLI with other GTX 980 and you cant use a the normal tri- or quad SLI-bridgesas the cooler is in the way.










i knew it was not just me with the sli issue and the zotac

this card makes zotac dead to me never again


----------



## DamnedLife

I have no interest in OC and just use stock values. In light of this Zotac gtx 980 amp extreme Edition is the best card out there right? I actually like the look of it over windforce cooler so would you still recommend gigabyte gtx 980 g1 to me?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew it was not just me with the sli issue and the zotac
> 
> this card makes zotac dead to me never again


The card by it self are not to bad OC's on the average 1530 MHz core and the cooler is actually quite good in my opinion, better than the G1's.
Their software that you have to use combined with the USB connection is bad, if I had two of these 980 extreme AMP edition cards I could only connect one to my R5E as it has only one USB 2.0 port. But then again what would I do with two when SLI doesn't work anyway








The DMM readout holes are OK
I could get 1.29 vcore via the software(measured under load with DMM) but I got no higher core clock on that compared to the 1.225 vcore stock. However I don't hold that against them as we've seen a lot of other GTX 980's not OC'ing higher on air/water with the same voltage.


----------



## cowie

It seems they got the cheapest chips they could and put a high boost clock on it then called it a day
cool? sure but how hard is it to cool this chip with a 3 slot cooler.

I would never recomend this pos


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kogyaru*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Guess I'm a good luck charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many did you get just one right?
> 
> You are going to love it.
> You should be fine if it already has a delivery date set just make sure to call amazon to confirm.


Thanks! I just hope I got the right one - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G runs @ 1216Mhz (OC Mode) and Boosts to 1317Mhz (OC Mode). Seeing how this card has custom PCB, custom VRM, higher power phase, and MSI AB has all them extra voltage controls, I hope this card has BIOS that can be edited for higher voltage. I am not greedy and I will stay on air, so I just want something safe, but something to make it worth to me.

Long read - no real need:
Quote:


> See, a ton of people practically call me stupid for upgrading my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX to this card. I did it for 2 reasons:
> *1* - GTX 780 Ti value is decreasing big time and its $390 now for the same exact SC ACX card on NewEgg! If I would've waited until the next super expensive nVidia card, my GTX 780 Ti would've lost all of its value now that these ports, be they well coded or not, are asking for 4-6GB VRAM to run smoothly.
> *2* - The additional 1GB of VRAM. I actually want to run Witcher 3 and games like Shadow of Mordor TODAY with Ultra textures. Shadow of Mordor asks for 6GB, but it runs perfectly smooth @ 1080p with 4GB of VRAM and stutters with 3GB of VRAM. When I pay for games, I want to experience them in their full glory and I sure as hell can tell the difference between High and Ultra textures even @ 1080p.
> 
> My GTX 780 Ti could do 1250Mhz GPU and 7400Mhz VRAM, which is equivalent of about 1350Mhz GPU on GTX 980. This is why I want to push mine further, so I can justify the upgrade a bit more. I know when GTX 780 Ti is overclocked to $1350Mhz and GTX 980 overclocked to 1550Mhz, there is about a 10% difference towards GTX 980 @ 1440p. My GTX 780 Ti was nowhere close to 1350Mhz and I game @ 1080p, so 1550Mhz on GTX 980 should provide me with at least another 15-20% improvement when overclocked to 1550Mhz or so. I don't expect much, but I do want to get the MOST out of GTX 980.


I am also concerned that MSI GTX 980 does NOT come with a backplate! I though I could buy one separately, but seeing how MSI Gaming 4G uses custom PCB, I don't think there is a backplate that fits it... is there? I know it will not be as heavy as GTX 780 Ti, which means there won't be as much bending, but still... even some bending looks rather bad and I like my cards to be like defense fortresses! Gigabyte was unavailable and I had to get a new card since I sold GTX 780 Ti today. I hope this MSI card will be better than my GTX 780 Ti in every way, except for maybe cosmetic look (no backplate).


----------



## steveTA1983

I'm lucky enough to live next to a TigerDirect store, and I bough my MSI Twin Frozr 4G Gaming 980 the day they came in stock like a week and a half ago. since then, they have not had a single 970 or 980 in stock, and basically are filling empty spaces with AMD cards


----------



## zoson

MSI's have a 'frontplate' heatsink/spreader thingydoo, don't they? So no backplate required for rigidity.


----------



## pham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBladeM6x*
> 
> I have an issue, that I'm not sure is my 980 being defective, or if it's a driver thing / game specific. (EVGA Reference Cooler 980 SC) I play Payday 2 quite often, however after a bit of time I will just get a gray screen that acts as if it's crashing the driver, however the game comes right back up and is able to be played, and there's no message about anything going wrong on the desktop.
> 
> Here's my OC (on top of the factory SC) if that makes any difference. However this has been happening even before my personal OC was applied.


I also have a EVGA 980 SC and am getting this exact same problem (gray or black screen). If I VNC in at this point to the box I see no driver warnings/errors, but cannot get the GPU to output again until I restart. This is my 2nd RMA'd card to do this. Both ad ASIC <60%, should I just RMA again? I have not touched the clocks.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone tried to reduce temps on their GTX 980 by replacing stock TIM with CLU? I am specifically interested in MSI Gaming 4G card that I just bought. I know for my last card - EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, I had to replace TIM because the original was dried out and it was all AROUND the GPU and ON the GPU because someone didn't know how to apply TIM. This is why I am wondering if using CLU would improve things.

Would removing the heatsinks & fan from MSI Gaming 4G void warranty? I know EVGA does not void warranty for such a thing, but what about MSI?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone tried to reduce temps on their GTX 980 by replacing stock TIM with CLU? I am specifically interested in MSI Gaming 4G card that I just bought. I know for my last card - EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, I had to replace TIM because the original was dried out and it was all AROUND the GPU and ON the GPU because someone didn't know how to apply TIM. This is why I am wondering if using CLU would improve things.
> 
> Would removing the heatsinks & fan from MSI Gaming 4G void warranty? I know EVGA does not void warranty for such a thing, but what about MSI?


I've RMAed a liquid cooled card to MSI before, and an RMA rep specifically told me that their policy only requires that the card is returned with the fan attached. There are other companies with stricter policies in theory. But in practice and through my experience with the various vendors, none of them are gonna say no if you send a legitimately malfunctioning card with the fan mounted and no obvious damage.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Was able to jump from 1550/2000 to 1600/2000 in Tomb Raider by modding my bios .


Did you just increase the power limit or voltage as well? Stock i'm hitting ~1556 and only ~1565 after going to 150% power limit...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone tried to reduce temps on their GTX 980 by replacing stock TIM with CLU? I am specifically interested in MSI Gaming 4G card that I just bought. I know for my last card - EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, I had to replace TIM because the original was dried out and it was all AROUND the GPU and ON the GPU because someone didn't know how to apply TIM. This is why I am wondering if using CLU would improve things.
> 
> Would removing the heatsinks & fan from MSI Gaming 4G void warranty? I know EVGA does not void warranty for such a thing, but what about MSI?


I had tried this on my titans and there was no difference between pk3 and clu. Though that could have been because the heatsink itself was not able to dissipate any more than it could already. So you might see a change, might not.

As far as the warranty well they have a sticker over one of the screws, despite what they say if it does or doesn't void the warranty they know you opened the card and potentially could have damaged it. Depending what rep checks your card could be the difference between you getting a replacement or the same card back with them telling you that you voided the warranty. Thats why I stopped buying MSI and Asus because they have those stickers. EVGA and Gigabyte are the only BIG companies left that don't do that on nvidia cards.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Did you just increase the power limit or voltage as well? Stock i'm hitting ~1556 and only ~1565 after going to 150% power limit...


Power Target + Voltage Limit was edited .


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> EK FC980 GTX Nickel CSQ
> 
> 
> 
> EK FC980 GTX Backplate - Nickel
> 
> 
> And this is with the Thermosphere from EK


http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/266834-29-before-nickel-block

Just throwing this here....dont know if its still a problem, btw


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> The blocks and backplates are a thing of beauty.


Got to agree with you and the temps of the 980´s are ridicolous . Running Hitman Benchmark with 8xMSAA @ 1642/2000 hitting 27 Degrees as an average







.

Tougth there are not the best pics but here is my sweetheart :


----------



## Beatwolf

Can I join? just got my Gaming 4G OC


----------



## jonsky77

Got my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 to 1621gpu/8001mem at 1.275v with the unlocked bios from this site but a different thread. Any higher and it crashes the driver.
Running a EK-FC980 copper acetal water block and backplate and temps are around 40c at full load.
Reasonable overclock do you think?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonsky77*
> 
> Got my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 to 1621gpu/8001mem at 1.275v with the unlocked bios from this site but a different thread. Any higher and it crashes the driver.
> Running a EK-FC980 copper acetal water block and backplate and temps are around 40c at full load.
> Reasonable overclock do you think?


Sounds good . Speaking about your overclock what application do you run it at ?


----------



## Works4me

I wanted to consult about something with you guys ( and gals ) :
if i take the heatsink off my MSI GTX980 GAMING i'll have passive vrm and ram cooling , is it a good idea to just use the VGA supremacy block and avoid purchasing ( what might be ) a very expensive waterblock once it comes out ? ( it will be available in the next 3 weeks according to an answer i got from EK )
the card will also be lighter and i got that huge AP181 fan blowing cold air directly where it matters ( the vrm heatsink )


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I wanted to consult about something with you guys ( and gals ) :
> if i take the heatsink off my MSI GTX980 GAMING i'll have passive vrm and ram cooling , is it a good idea to just use the VGA supremacy block and avoid purchasing ( what might be ) a very expensive waterblock once it comes out ? ( it will be available in the next 3 weeks according to an answer i got from EK )
> the card will also be lighter and i got that huge AP181 fan blowing cold air directly where it matters ( the vrm heatsink )


If EK says its been aviable in 3 Weeks better prepair yourself that its more likely aviable in 2+ Months







. And yes this post was ment to be serious . Ask the guys who bougth 780 Ti Gigabytes . It started with EK anouncing their block for the Windforce cards and the Block was aviable 3 Months after that if i remember correctly .


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> If EK says its been aviable in 3 Weeks better prepair yourself that its more likely aviable in 2+ Months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes this post was ment to be serious . Ask the guys who bougth 780 Ti Gigabytes . It started with EK anouncing their block for the Windforce cards and the Block was aviable 3 Months after that if i remember correctly .


after this statement going for the VGA SUPREMACY sounds even better


----------



## jonsky77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Sounds good . Speaking about your overclock what application do you run it at ?


I ran Furmark at the 1080p preset, Valley benchmark extreme HD, and played BF4 for a couple of hours at 2560x1440. On an i7 2700k @ 5.0Ghz.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham*
> 
> I also have a EVGA 980 SC and am getting this exact same problem (gray or black screen). If I VNC in at this point to the box I see no driver warnings/errors, but cannot get the GPU to output again until I restart. This is my 2nd RMA'd card to do this. Both ad ASIC <60%, should I just RMA again? I have not touched the clocks.


Which Nvidia driver are you using? If you are using the newest "game ready" driver then I would revert to 344.16. I had all kinds of stability issues with the game ready driver and my card. My SC would crash the driver even at stock in games like Borderlands The Presequel ( which I think is just a buggy mess anyway). Now that I'm back on 344.16 I'm having no issues. Hell I even made it through a 1 hour session of borderlands at 1580 core and 8118 memory.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Which Nvidia driver are you using? If you are using the newest "game ready" driver then I would revert to 344.16. I had all kinds of stability issues with the game ready driver and my card. My SC would crash the driver even at stock in games like Borderlands The Presequel ( which I think is just a buggy mess anyway). Now that I'm back on 344.16 I'm having no issues. Hell I even made it through a 1 hour session of borderlands at 1580 core and 8118 memory.


If you're getting crashes in Borderlands The Presequel then probably you overclocked too much. The game is really "clock" sensitive.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> If you're getting crashes in Borderlands The Presequel then probably you overclocked too much. The game is really "clock" sensitive.


Nope, it simply doesn't require maximum boost clocks and without modified voltage tables for the mid range clocks, the card runs heavily undervolted and crashes if there's a high clock offset like +200MHz or so.







Had similiar issues in less demanding games. After raising certain voltages within the bios the crashes were completly gone - in every game that crashed before.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Nope, it simply doesn't require maximum boost clocks and without modified voltage tables for the mid range clocks, the card runs heavily undervolted and crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had similiar issues in less demanding games. After raising certain voltages the crashes were completly gone - in every game that crashed before.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try!


----------



## MK3Steve

You guys can also use the Tomb Raider 2k13 Benchmark with everything maxed out and most important 4xSSAA turned on . This is one of the things that usually crashes way sooner then most other games . For example with my Kingpin i could get 1437 Mhz core in Betafield 4 but in Tomb Raider i could do what i want , add voltage like mad but just couldent get past 1397 core . It looks simular with the 980 . In some other stuff i can do like 1642 core , Tomb Raider wont get past 1600 no matter what . Tomb Raider is realy good to use to get your 24/7 rocksolid overclock . Let this thing loop for an hour or two without artifacts and you pretty much got your rocksolid oc for gaming







.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll try!


Good luck. I saw this behavior by accident. Played Alien Isolation at 60fps locked... crash after 5 min. Then I saw that the card ran at 1250MHz but with only 1,005V what should be around 1,2V (and some other lower clocks with even lower voltages). But as I said, that depends on how much your offset is risen. In the worst case you have to edit ~50 clock states, but it's worth it.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Good luck. I saw this behavior by accident. Played Alien Isolation at 60fps locked... crash after 5 min. Then I saw that the card ran at 1250MHz but with only 1,005V what should be around 1,2V (and some other lower clocks with even lower voltages). But as I said, that depends on how much your offset is risen. In the worst case you have to edit ~50 clock states, but it's worth it.


Just made a quick run with a modded voltage table and it seems indeed to work









So awesome! Thanks a lot, it needs some more testing, but really seems to be a working fix ^^


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> Just made a quick run with a modded voltage table and it seems indeed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome! Thanks a lot, it needs some more testing, but really seems to be a working fix ^^


Nice! If it continous to be stable, spread the word!


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Good luck. I saw this behavior by accident. Played Alien Isolation at 60fps locked... crash after 5 min. Then I saw that the card ran at 1250MHz but with only 1,005V what should be around 1,2V (and some other lower clocks with even lower voltages). But as I said, that depends on how much your offset is risen. In the worst case you have to edit ~50 clock states, but it's worth it.


I've the same issue with my OCed 980 (at some point it downclocked to 1400Mhz / 1.05v), so you recommend to increase only CLK 50 ?:



http://imgur.com/PsnZRmT


----------



## Ghostscript

May I check with you guys if anyone has modded the BIOS for the ASUS STRIX GTX 980 as of yet, and what your results was?









And possibly also provide me with the file?









I'm not that driven when it comes to modifying BIOS'es personally, and would highly appreciate some assistance in tweaking the voltages. As these are now my primary suspect for unstable higher OC's after longer gaming sessions for some games - like Borderlands The Pre Sequel as mentioned above here.

Cheers


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I've the same issue with my OCed 980 (at some point it downclocked to 1400Mhz / 1.05v), so you recommend to increase only CLK 50 ?:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PsnZRmT


No, I meant that it might be necessary to raise ~50 different clock states. But that depends on how much your gpu clock offset is risen. the higher it is, the more states have to be adapted.

Edit: I've made 2 screenshots for illustration:

Here you see my *modded* boost table.


These are the *unmodded* voltages. now compare the voltage states with the clocks in the screenshot above. E.g. in the worst case state 46 (in my case 1266MHz) would only get ~0.944V. That's WAY too low. So i've set this value to 1,02-1,1V (which is enough for my card, but may not for others) and now this particular clock is completly stable. And this has to be done for every state that's unstable.

Note: My modded boost table equals an unmodded reference 980 boost table with a +228MHz offset (via oc software like msi afterburner)


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> No, I meant that it might be necessary to raise ~50 different clock states. But that depends on how much your gpu clock offset is risen. the higher it is, the more states have to be adapted.


That sounds complicated and time consuming, at least for me







, i guess i will have to use stock clocks when i play F1 2014 (40% GPU usage).


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> That sounds complicated and time consuming, at least for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i guess i will have to use stock clocks when i play F1 2014 (40% GPU usage).


I've just edited my recent post. Maybe that'll help you to understand.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I've just edited my recent post. *Maybe that'll help you to understand*.


It really did, *thank you* !, i'll have to edit CLK 66 (1400Mhz / 1.05v) and CLK 54 (1250 / 0.95v).


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> It really did, *thank you* !, i'll have to edit CLK 66 (1400Mhz / 1.05v) and CLK 54 (1250 / 0.95v).


If you still get crashes at other clocks, just compare the clock / voltage ratio in your logging software, so you'll know which one have to be edited as well.


----------



## Darylrese

I am thinking of upgrading to either GTX 980 or GTX 970 SLI from GTX 670 SLI...What do you guys recommend?

Only 1080p @ 120hz at the moment but might get 1440p eventually.

Heat is a bit of an issue at the moment with my Direct CU II Cards, so something that remains fairly cool until I put them under water would be good.

I wanted EVGA Reference GTX 980 but they seem to have been discontinued. The SC is coming soon but at a silly price of £529.99!!

Is there any difference in the reference cards or is it just a case of pick which manufacture you prefer?


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Got to agree with you and the temps of the 980´s are ridicolous . Running Hitman Benchmark with 8xMSAA @ 1642/2000 hitting 27 Degrees as an average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tougth there are not the best pics but here is my sweetheart :


How are you getting those temps ? I hit 50C after hours of gaming :/


----------



## funfordcobra

I am really thinking of adding another 980 to make another tri sli setup. I'm feeling the 4k bug.. I really want to avoid watercooling it. They run around 60c now with a spaced sli bridge. That's with the GPU fans at 0% dead stopped.

I keep close to stock SC clocks unless I'm benching so my question is, does anyone think they will run too hot? My older 3 way sli 770s needed 2 120mm 2500 rpm fans right on the coolers to keep them under 75c.

Anyone running 4k how's your experience? What monitor are you all using? I'm thinking of the 600 dollar 28 inch Samsung in particular.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to either GTX 980 or GTX 970 SLI from GTX 670 SLI...What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Only 1080p @ 120hz at the moment but might get 1440p eventually.
> 
> Heat is a bit of an issue at the moment with my Direct CU II Cards, so something that remains fairly cool until I put them under water would be good.
> 
> I wanted EVGA Reference GTX 980 but they seem to have been discontinued. The SC is coming soon but at a silly price of £529.99!!
> 
> Is there any difference in the reference cards or is it just a case of pick which manufacture you prefer?


I personally gave up to SLI. There are too many recent games that come without SLI support. But if you really want to, I'd go for 2 970's. More than enough power (if you get SLI support) and extremly power efficient which means very low temps - at least if you're going to mod the cooling. Even my 980 runs below 40°C (air modded) at stock clocks and ~°50C max oc'd. Last but not least the much better pricing.

And yeah, if you're going for a reference card, just choose your favorite manufacture / customer support.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> How are you getting those temps ? I hit 50C after hours of gaming :/


Well interms of watercooling there are so many factors like fanspeed , radspace , pump , ambient temperature etc ..... When i hit the 27 degrees on benching hitman with 1642/2000 its just a benchmark session for lets say 20-30 minutes . I dont have many experience interms of long term gaming with the 980 since ive installed the card last friday and currently only do benching stuff . Only thing i did was playing crysis 3 / Bf 4 with stock bios and stock voltage for quite some time on 1550/2000 and was getting around 31-36 average and 37~ peak temperature but bare in mind this was with my fans at 5v fanspeed so realy dead silent , rarely on and not much air pressure at all due to the low fanspeed . When i do the same scenario with 12v fans i would get like 25-29-31 average temperature depending on the game / benchmark . I also played Crysis 1 quite some time at 1080p + 16xAA everything maxed out and was getting below 30 degrees temps at 12v Fanspeed .

What´s your watercooling setup ? Radspace , GPU + CPU ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I personally gave up to SLI. There are too many recent games that come without SLI support. But if you really want to, I'd go for 2 970's. More than enough power (if you get SLI support) and extremly power efficient which means very low temps - at least if you're going to mod the cooling. Even my 980 runs below 40°C (air modded) at stock clocks and ~°50C max oc'd. Last but not least the much better pricing.
> 
> And yeah, if you're going for a reference card, just choose your favorite manufacture / customer support.


Thanks mate.

I think my first choice would be a EVGA GTX 980 SC Reference and see how it goes. Could always add a second in later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I personally gave up to SLI. There are too many recent games that come without SLI support. But if you really want to, I'd go for 2 970's. More than enough power (if you get SLI support) and extremly power efficient which means very low temps - at least if you're going to mod the cooling. Even my 980 runs below 40°C (air modded) at stock clocks and ~°50C max oc'd. Last but not least the much better pricing.
> 
> And yeah, if you're going for a reference card, just choose your favorite manufacture / customer support.


Cheers man.

Does anyone know why all the EVGA Reference GTX 980's have been discontinued? Was there a problem with them?


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Well interms of watercooling there are so many factors like fanspeed , radspace , pump , ambient temperature etc ..... When i hit the 27 degrees on benching hitman with 1642/2000 its just a benchmark session for lets say 20-30 minutes . I dont have many experience interms of long term gaming with the 980 since ive installed the card last friday and currently only do benching stuff . Only thing i did was playing crysis 3 / Bf 4 with stock bios and stock voltage for quite some time on 1550/2000 and was getting around 31-36 average and 37~ peak temperature but bare in mind this was with my fans at 5v fanspeed so realy dead silent , rarely on and not much air pressure at all due to the low fanspeed . When i do the same scenario with 12v fans i would get like 25-29-31 average temperature depending on the game / benchmark . I also played Crysis 1 quite some time at 1080p + 16xAA everything maxed out and was getting below 30 degrees temps at 12v Fanspeed .
> 
> What´s your watercooling setup ? Radspace , GPU + CPU ?


This is my setup



D5 pump to 240 mm EK XT Rad to cpu blick to gpu block to D5 Pump.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> This is my setup
> 
> D5 pump to 240 mm EK XT Rad to cpu blick to gpu block to D5 Pump.


So all you got for CPU and GPU is 240mm Rad ?


----------



## Silent Scone

This may be a repost but has anyone seen this?

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking/Page-2
Quote:


> Fact-checking with GPU-z only further underlines all of these concerns. In overclocking, as you'll find out below, GPU-z never reported higher than 1.20v even when the FireStorm software exceeded this number (remember: This is the only software we can use to meet 1.26v). We even had a special internal-only version of the tool that allowed up to 1.6v, but that still didn't work. Zotac told us in an email that GPU-z could not be used to accurately measure the voltage output and that we'd have to rely on FireStorm. This lack of GPU-z support is because GPU-z reads from vBIOS, which is locked to 1.212v.
> 
> I'd be OK with this revelation if FireStorm lent any confidence in its reporting.
> 
> The last two weeks have had enough back-and-forth that trust with the software development team is growing thin, but let's assume it is true: How, as a third-party reviewer, am I supposed to reliably gather reporting metrics that are accurate and trusted without using a third-party utility to check Zotac's work? I wouldn't be so concerned with this if FireStorm actually applied the voltage I asked it to. Or if FireStorm could apply a new voltage after being reset without requiring a software restart. Or if FireStorm would show me voltage at all without requiring a system reboot half the time.
> 
> But that's not how it is. FireStorm does not work. It's broken. If Zotac hadn't constrained their hardware with FireStorm to force usage, I could work around it - but alas, we've got to work with what we have given the DRM-like nature of the product.
> 
> That still doesn't answer a key question: Why is the voltage limited to 1.212v in vBIOS? Why isn't it at least reference of 1.256v?
> 
> We were told by Zotac on several occasions that nVidia imposes a voltage limit on board partners that restricted the 980 Extreme to the voltages we experienced. When I pointed to competing products - Gigabyte's cheaper G1 included - and the reference device, but still received the same answer, I decided to call nVidia. After some fact checking of my own between numerous sources, nVidia, and a personal tear-down of the card, it rapidly became clear that Zotac is using a non-reference VRM and PWM solution. Visual inspection gives this away, though the point is affirmed by all of the voltage testing we performed; marketing gimmickry and OC+ made discovery of deeper issues difficult.
> 
> Based strictly on my own tear-down and voltage testing of the card, *it appears that the VRM is weaker than the reference solution. It is our pure speculation that Zotac cut corners to either rush the device to market (ahead of spec) or lower costs of production, potentially complicated by the custom PCB built for the Extreme (which sees use in other models, too).*
> 
> Read more at http://www.gamersnexus.nethttp//www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking/Page-2?showall=1#EbKxuOKzbwHJWmDW.99


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So all you got for CPU and GPU is 240mm Rad ?


Yeah thats my only explanation for my temps. I did have another 240mm before also, but it was an old ****ty thermaltake one and helped nothing. Ill be getting a 420 soon and see what that gets me.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> This could help you:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-15.html
> and
> http://www.tomshardware.de/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gtx-980-roundup-vergleichstest,testberichte-241658-15.html


Not necessarily
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So all you got for CPU and GPU is 240mm Rad ?


You don't need more than a 240mm rad these days, Intel CPU's and Nvidia GPU's are so efficient. Especially if you delid the Intel CPU's.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Yeah thats my only explanation for my temps. I did have another 240mm before also, but it was an old ****ty thermaltake one and helped nothing. Ill be getting a 420 soon and see what that gets me.


Yeah i would want to have atleast 420 rad space for gpu + cpu if you want to overclock both of them .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Not necessarily
> You don't need more than a 240mm rad these days, Intel CPU's and Nvidia GPU's are so efficient. Especially if you delid the Intel CPU's.


Sorry but thats nonsense . If you want to get the most out of your gpu you need lowest possible temps and they will clock better . Adding more radspace to my old kingpin gpu gave me quite a huge jump interms of highest possible clock . And also dont forget the noiselevel . Adding more radspace gives you the opportunity to run your fans at very low speeds . But then again its all about your personal goal . If you got a high oc´d 980 + 4790k at 4.8 Ghz with like 1.3 + Volts and you are fine with 50 + degrees GPU and high 70 CPU temps + high reving fans well then youre fine with a single 240 rad . I wouldent be happy with those temps and noiselevels .


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Yeah i would want to have atleast 420 rad space for gpu + cpu if you want to overclock both of them .
> Sorry but thats nonsense . If you want to get the most out of your gpu you need lowest possible temps and they will clock better . Adding more radspace to my old kingpin gpu gave me quite a huge jump interms of highest possible clock . And also dont forget the noiselevel . Adding more radspace gives you the opportunity to run your fans at very low speeds . But then again its all about your personal goal . If you got a high oc´d 980 + 4790k at 4.8 Ghz with like 1.3 + Volts and you are fine with 50 + degrees GPU and high 70 CPU temps + high reving fans well then youre fine with a single 240 rad . I wouldent be happy with those temps and noiselevels .


Yeah, and that's fine. I'm saying "need". There are good quiet 120mm fans that will do well, but it still doesn't beat good quiet 120mm fans at 5V's with more than a 240mm rad. Mid 70's for the CPU during load, and 50C for GPU's for a high OC'd 4790K and GTX 980 is still better than what you can do on air.

Personally, I'd want at least a thick 2x140 rad or two 2x120 rad's for the noise level, but definitely don't "need" it, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Yeah i would want to have atleast 420 rad space for gpu + cpu if you want to overclock both of them


Yeah thats what i figured. I have +90mv on my 2600k cpu and i am not yet running any extra voltage on my stock EVGA 980, because the modded bios is not out yet. I only manage +180 on my gpu, before my stock card tilts. Stupid crappy 64% ASICs







Thats why im desperate for a new bios. *looking at you, Skyn3t*







(dat power target limit)


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Not necessarily
> You don't need more than a 240mm rad these days, Intel CPU's and Nvidia GPU's are so efficient. Especially if you delid the Intel CPU's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Yeah, and that's fine. I'm saying "need". There are good quiet 120mm fans that will do well, but it still doesn't beat good quiet 120mm fans at 5V's with more than a 240mm rad. Mid 70's for the CPU during load, and 50C for GPU's for a high OC'd 4790K and GTX 980 is still better than what you can do on air.
> 
> Personally, I'd want at least a thick 2x140 rad or two 2x120 rad's for the noise level, but definitely don't "need" it, is what I'm saying.


With 2x140 and 2x120 you wont get good temps while sustaining low noiselevels during the summer when they have to cool an oc 4790k + a gtx 980 oc , at least not for my liking but then again ..... everyone has his/her own opinion .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Yeah thats what i figured. I have +90mv on my 2600k cpu and i am not yet running any extra voltage on my stock EVGA 980, because the modded bios is not out yet. I only manage +180 on my gpu, before my stock card tilts. Stupid crappy 64% ASICs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why im desperate for a new bios. *looking at you, Skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat power target limit)


Its probably not the Powertarget or ASIC limiting your oc but i think your temps limit the card clocking higher . You want below 50 temps for good overclocking or better below 40 . Without modified bios i got ~ +260 ( 1550 ) . Iam on Evga Ref too .


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Off subject but did you go by Y2k on ls1tech.com?


I go by y2kcamaross there as well


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> With 2x140 and 2x120 you wont get good temps while sustaining low noiselevels during the summer when they have to cool an oc 4790k + a gtx 980 oc , at least not for my liking but then again ..... everyone has his/her own opinion .


It does if you have air conditioning in your house.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Its probably not the Powertarget or ASIC limiting your oc but i think your temps limit the card clocking higher . You want below 50 temps for good overclocking or better below 40 . Without modified bios i got ~ +260 ( 1550 ) . Iam on Evga Ref too .


What are your asics at ? Because i cant get past 1440mhz, no matter the temps on my cards. Even with the card alone hooked up to the 240mm rad with 45c max in load. I always crash if i go above +200 on the core.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> What are your asics at ? Because i cant get past 1440mhz, no matter the temps on my cards. Even with the card alone hooked up to the 240mm rad with 45c max in load. I always crash if i go above +200 on the core.


79.8 % ASIC here but atleast when it came to 780 Ti´s ASIC wasent as important as many might thougth . Had a 780 Ti Windfart wich couldent get past 1202 Mhz but had 75 % Asic but on the other hand my Kingpin with 76 % ASIC both voltage switches of and stock bios could do 1260 ~ . You´ve tried to add voltage yet ? Even with stock bios i could see some improvements when adding +25 or +50 mv .


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Yeah i would want to have atleast 420 rad space for gpu + cpu if you want to overclock both of them .
> Sorry but thats nonsense . If you want to get the most out of your gpu you need lowest possible temps and they will clock better . Adding more radspace to my old kingpin gpu gave me quite a huge jump interms of highest possible clock . And also dont forget the noiselevel . Adding more radspace gives you the opportunity to run your fans at very low speeds . But then again its all about your personal goal . If you got a high oc´d 980 + 4790k at 4.8 Ghz with like 1.3 + Volts and you are fine with 50 + degrees GPU and high 70 CPU temps + high reving fans well then youre fine with a single 240 rad . I wouldent be happy with those temps and noiselevels .


To reinforce this, here's a decent rule of thumb:

1 x 120mm rad per component = adequate but noisy if overclocking

1.5 x 120mm rad per component (for example a 360 rad for a GPU/CPU loop)= balanced noise/performance and most likely to reach the desired DeltaT < 10C at sub-1000rpm fan levels on decent static pressure fans (like some quiet gentle typhoons).

2 x 120mm (240mm) rad per component = top of the noise/performance window and pretty much overkill, easily reaching DeltaT<10C with well-undervolted fans

Beyond that is needlessly adding additional fans and therefore noise, as well as more flow restriction. You also get closer to the point of needing an extra pump depending on how the extra rad capacity is distributed. Temps would continue to improve, but not to any worthwhile or significant level warranting the additional overhead (not that custom loops are bought for the bang-for-buck cooling performance in the first place







)

I'm at the top of the window myself, with 2 360mm rads for a GPU/GPU/CPU combo. My fans are all Gentle typhoon AP-15s running sub-1000rpm. Whole PC is 17db. If I added anymore restriction to the loop I would probably want a second pump. I've thought of adding a second one for redundancy anyway.

But still, even with a delidded 4770K, running 4.7Ghz it can hit 80 in prime. Normal loads with gaming, encoding, and rendering put it in the 65C range. It's just a hot mf-er. Meanwhile the 980s might hit 38C if overclocked to the max after gaming for a couple of hours. I had a pair of 290s under the same loop that would often exceed 60C (it was summertime, though, but still).


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> 79.8 % ASIC here but atleast when it came to 780 Ti´s ASIC wasent as important as many might thougth . Had a 780 Ti Windfart wich couldent get past 1202 Mhz but had 75 % Asic but on the other hand my Kingpin with 76 % ASIC both voltage switches of and stock bios could do 1260 ~ . You´ve tried to add voltage yet ? Even with stock bios i could see some improvements when adding +25 or +50 mv .


Anything above +12mv does nothing. It just hits 1.250 and stay there, even if i add +86mv.

If i DO add +12mv i can only just manage +190-195 on the core before glitching out.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> But still, even with a delidded 4770K, running 4.7Ghz it can hit 80 in prime. Normal loads with gaming, encoding, and rendering put it in the 65C range. It's just a hot mf-er. Meanwhile the 980s might hit 38C if overclocked to the max after gaming for a couple of hours. I had a pair of 290s under the same loop that would often exceed 60C (it was summertime, though, but still).


Yeah well as i said there are to many factores interms of watercooling wich makes it hard to compare . Id like to keep my fans at very low speed to make the system realy silent so id like big radspace for my system and i would do it the same everytime , was absoloutely worth it . Makes me laugth seeing the 980 benching valley with below 30 Degrees at ~ 1600/2000 with . Cant wait to get my hands on a classified with more voltage aviable to archieve higher clokcs







.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Anything above +12mv does nothing. It just hits 1.250 and stay there, even if i add +86mv.
> 
> If i DO add +12mv i can only just manage +190-195 on the core before glitching out.


Since you are on EVGA Ref too like me i could send you my modified bios later if you like just drop me a pm .

*EDIT

Sry for Double Post







.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Since you are on EVGA Ref too like me i could send you my modified bios later if you like just drop me a pm .
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> Sry for Double Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Epic.


----------



## killerbeee

that's my boy


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerbeee*
> 
> that's my boy


Please upload bigger picture. Still cant see the atoms.


----------



## zoson

Modding the boost table doesn't do anything. Especially if you're incorrectly modding it like I've seen 100% of you all do. I explained it in the bios extract/flash thread.

And lets also put this on the table:
I cooled a 990x @ 4665MHz 1.45v Linpack stable, Rampage 3 Extreme, and 3 GTX 560ti 448's with two GTX 120's and one GTS 120 and six gentle typhoons.

Saying you 'need' 4xx rad space for only a cpu and a gpu is totally absurd and way too much.

Also, you'll find a link to my post with all the modded bios i've done so far in my signature. full changelog is in that post.

Unlike all the other bios's here, mine will still scale correctly while also allowing you to hit the absolute maximum boost bin capable by your card.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Modding the boost table doesn't do anything. Especially if you're incorrectly modding it like I've seen 100% of you all do. I explained it in the bios extract/flash thread.


And it just so happens that your bios, especially v2, is the only one of the dozen or so I've tried, including some self-modded reference bios attempts, that has given me the absolute best results on my reference cards (the EVGA one is what I'm referring to).







It pairs nicely with the power target "hard" mod I did to the 5mohm resistors.

I'm learning a lot from your particular mod. However, I copied your settings verbatim to my own reference bios, and yours still seems to net me a higher graphics score and an extra frame or two depending on the game/benchmark. I read somewhere in this thread that the EVGA may have tighter memory timings which could explain the difference. Any truth to that?
Quote:


> I cooled a 990x @ 4665MHz 1.45v Linpack stable, Rampage 3 Extreme, and 3 GTX 560ti 448's with two GTX 120's and one GTS 120 and six gentle typhoons.


Good god









But I agree, it doesn't take as much as people think. Push/pull also helps. 8-9 years ago I was cooling a 3-block setup with a single chevelle heatercore. With these 980s especially, I could cut my radiator capacity in half without a serious impact. But this 4770K so easily jumps to 60-70C that I often wonder if I screwed something up despite mounting and remounting. I've just concluded that it's a hot bastard, even delidded, with the 1.35v on it.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> And it just so happens that your bios, especially v2, is the only one of the dozen or so I've tried, including some self-modded reference bios attempts, that has given me the absolute best results on my reference cards (the EVGA one is what I'm referring to).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning a lot from your particular mod. However, I copied your settings verbatim to my own reference bios, and yours still seems to net me a higher graphics score and an extra frame or two depending on the game/benchmark. I read somewhere in this thread that the EVGA may have tighter memory timings which could explain the difference. Any truth to that?


Yes, this is true, there are large portions of the bios that are actually totally untouched/unexposed by MBT.
Interestingly, I tried to unlimit the Stock EVGA, SC EVGA, and SC ACX EVGA. The best performing at any given reachable clock was the STOCK bios, but it was limited in its ability to boost. The SC BIOS performed better than the SC ACX bios at any reachable clock, but the SC ACX reliably allowed me to reach ~4 bins higher than the SC EVGA - which ultimately resulted in higher bench scores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Good god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree, it doesn't take as much as people think. Push/pull also helps. 8-9 years ago I was cooling a 3-block setup with a single chevelle heatercore. With these 980s especially, I could cut my radiator capacity in half without a serious impact. But this 4770K so easily jumps to 60-70C that I often wonder if I screwed something up despite mounting and remounting. I've just concluded that it's a hot bastard, even delidded, with the 1.35v on it.


Remember, FIVR was added in the 4xxx series, which is the source of ~10C increase in temperature.
While the decision makes sense from an engineering standpoint - it reduces the cost associated with powering the CPU - It's a bad decision from an enthusiast standpoint.
We used to have a separate component to cool separately, which also _decreased_ the heat density by adding available surface area to cool. I.E. we used to have mosfets on the motherboard to cool along with the CPU, not all that junk is ON the CPU, so we lost a significant amount of available surface area to cool down - which makes it a lot harder to effectively cool.


----------



## JoeDirt

Does anyone have any information you can link me to on what exactly the LN2 switches do on tge Zotac Omega/Extreme cards? So far I have not been able to find any real information on what safety blocks they bypass. Thanks to who ever can help.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Modding the boost table doesn't do anything. Especially if you're incorrectly modding it like I've seen 100% of you all do. I explained it in the bios extract/flash thread.
> 
> And lets also put this on the table:
> I cooled a 990x @ 4665MHz 1.45v Linpack stable, Rampage 3 Extreme, and 3 GTX 560ti 448's with two GTX 120's and one GTS 120 and six gentle typhoons.
> 
> Saying you 'need' 4xx rad space for only a cpu and a gpu is totally absurd and way too much.
> 
> Also, you'll find a link to my post with all the modded bios i've done so far in my signature. full changelog is in that post.
> 
> Unlike all the other bios's here, mine will still scale correctly while also allowing you to hit the absolute maximum boost bin capable by your card.


Thanks, Zoson, cannot wait to try your modded BIOSes... One question, though- when running the combo of one EVGA 980 ref and other EVGA ACX 2,0 both of them on water, would not it be better to flash both cards with the same BIOS ? I think yes, and if it is so, what are the difference between the REF and ACX BIOSes , please ?

Thanks for your work!


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Thanks, Zoson, cannot wait to try your modded BIOSes... One question, though- when running the combo of one EVGA 980 ref and other EVGA ACX 2,0 both of them on water, would not it be better to flash both cards with the same BIOS ? I think yes, and if it is so, what are the difference between the REF and ACX BIOSes , please ?
> 
> Thanks for your work!


You'll note that the one marked Reference is for 980's and the other is for 970's.








I just marked the EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 one as reference so that anyone with a reference circuit board would know which one to pick.


----------



## famich

Allright, sorry, I have overlookeed that


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Does anyone have any information you can link me to on what exactly the LN2 switches do on tge Zotac Omega/Extreme cards? So far I have not been able to find any real information on what safety blocks they bypass. Thanks to who ever can help.


From Zotac support :

Quote:


> The DIP switch is provided for factory test. You should never touch that.


LOL !


----------



## DRT-Maverick

"Never say Never Zotac!"


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> From Zotac support :
> 
> LOL !


Zotac is something special... I'm sick of them.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> From Zotac support :
> 
> The DIP switch is provided for factory test. You should never touch that.
> 
> LOL !


lold hard . Imagine this when you contact evga about the kingpin card







.


----------



## StephenP85

lol... Getting these reference 980s was my first venture into the Zotac brand. Luckily, given that they're reference cards, they seem to be clean of Zotac's "personal touch."


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just killed one of my Asus strix 980's









Well.. Back to Microcenter I go. Will have to exchange for a new one, whenever they actually get them back in stock.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> lol... Getting these reference 980s was my first venture into the Zotac brand. Luckily, given that they're reference cards, they seem to be clean of Zotac's "personal touch."


Hahahaha .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just killed one of my Asus strix 980's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. Back to Microcenter I go. Will have to exchange for a new one, whenever they actually get them back in stock.


Omg , what happend ?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Running Catzilla at 1.2volts 1450mhz core 7.8ghz memory and 60% fan speed.. Going fine, then pc shuts off and the fans on GPU1 are blasting 100% as the smell of plastic fills the air! Ugh.. Took out the GPU and the second GPU booted fine with no issues.. Well, at least only 1 card died and not both. Temps never crossed 75C.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Running Catzilla at 1.2volts 1450mhz core 7.8ghz memory and 60% fan speed.. Going fine, then pc shuts off and the fans on GPU1 are blasting 100% as the smell of plastic fills the air! Ugh.. Took out the GPU and the second GPU booted fine with no issues.. Well, at least only 1 card died and not both. Temps never crossed 75C.


Holy crap . Keep us updated if they tell you what happend with that gpu .


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Running Catzilla at 1.2volts 1450mhz core 7.8ghz memory and 60% fan speed.. Going fine, then pc shuts off and the fans on GPU1 are blasting 100% as the smell of plastic fills the air! Ugh.. Took out the GPU and the second GPU booted fine with no issues.. Well, at least only 1 card died and not both. Temps never crossed 75C.


Ouch, that sucks. I never run Catzilla, maybe that's a good thing, lol. Have the Strix also, 1.212V's seems standard. Gets to 1541.7MHz core using TDP no limit BIOS, 8.3GHz memory, fan profile max GPU temp at 63C at 58% fan speed.

Was it the top card, or the bottom card? One of the card's VRM's probably got too hot.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Was the top card. Lesson learned I guess, maybe my benching days are over. Bye bye 3Dmark/Vantage/Catzilla.. Haha


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Was the top card. Lesson learned I guess, maybe my benching days are over. Bye bye 3Dmark/Vantage/Catzilla.. Haha


Nooo! Not with that mighty setup! You just need to go full custom watercooling (once they come out with full cover waterblocks)!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Was the top card. Lesson learned I guess, maybe my benching days are over. Bye bye 3Dmark/Vantage/Catzilla.. Haha


Nah, from the sounds of it, you weren't going nuts on voltage... probably just had a gimpy card that was bound to fail. It happens.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Was the top card. Lesson learned I guess, maybe my benching days are over. Bye bye 3Dmark/Vantage/Catzilla.. Haha


Does the strix have decent cooling on the vram? That seems odd that it would go out like that with such a mild overclock. It could just be a faulty card as well. I run catzilla all the time with no issues @ up to 1600 core and 8100 memory at 1.25v. This was a reference Evga SC though. If the strix is a custom pcb could it use a different power delivery system that could be an issue?


----------



## zoson

I have to agree... 1450 at 1.2 is pretty tame. was probably a bad card.
Strix has a heatsink on the "VRM"







it receives air that was blown through the primary heatsink, but honestly that shouldn't be a problem with the components ASUS is using.


----------



## ozzy1925

i think it will take very long time for evga 980 classified to be in stock in my country and i plan on going sli:Evga 980sc ,msi gaming , gigabyte g1 gaming or asus gtx980 strix.Which one of these overclocks better?I will watercool them.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i think it will take very long time for evga 980 classified to be in stock in my country and i plan on going sli:Evga 980sc ,msi gaming , gigabyte g1 gaming or asus gtx980 strix.Which one of these overclocks better?I will watercool them.


Its all about the silicon lottery







...... Personaly i wont ever go for gigabyte again since their cards bugged out on me quite hard . Had some 780 Ti Windfarts this year and interms of overclocking they where all realy bad , infact one of the 780 Ti Windfarts was the worst card ive ever seen interms of overclocking . With 75 % ASIC i couldent get past 1202 Mhz even with modified bios with forced 1.212V ..... Ive got a EVGA Reference 980 now on Water and i can run firestrike at 1600/2000 without Artifacts . Can make it trough Firestrike with 1614 but with random artifacts sometimes .
Just go for EVGA Ref and buy a sexy EK Block + EK Backplate . You can check a few pics from my card with EK Block + EK Backplate a few Pages ago . Its realy sexy specialy in the case it looks bonkers







.


----------



## shadow85

Amazon is showing msi gaming 980 to be in stock but may require 1-2 days processing.

Nowinstock.net is showing amazon as out of stock for that card. Which one do I believe?


----------



## uaedroid

This one is sexy black...


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> This one is sexy black...


ELSA ? Iam getting nostalgic now







.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> This one is sexy black...


----------



## shadow85

What is elsa brand? I have never heard of them.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What is elsa brand? I have never heard of them.


That hurts!


----------



## ssgwright

@zosan first of all thanks for all of your bios updates. I've tried both the sc, v2, and v3. I've noticed that your original sc bios holds the 1.275v better than the rest. After much testing the original bios scores the best in all of my benchmarks. v2 and v3 seem to throttle my card, while the original will hold the 1.275v scoring better


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Mines hits 1600MHz, but there is no way I'll run it at that 24/7.
> 
> I'll probably leave it around 1530MHz, which it would do before I flashed anyway


What determines whether you can or shouldn't run it like that 24/7 ? The extra voltage? The heat? Personal preference?

What is a maximum voltage to have for 24/7 use + gaming? Basically if you could keep your temps low and voltage within reason, could you not get away with getting your clocks as high as possible and keep it that way 24/7 and gaming ? If you're running everything fine and stable you should be fine yeah?

I see a lot of people posting nice high clocks and I realize most of this is for benching, but not too many actually post what they are going to be keeping their cards running at 95% of the time they aren't benching. So when I see people post their high clocks and then on rare occasion post what they'll game them on, I wonder if this is due to the voltage, heat , both or something Im unaware of ~


----------



## Perpixel

My card (EVGA SC) with stock bios hit 1580/2050 @ 1.262 but this is with boost disable so not going to keep this 24/7. I don't see a lot of peoples talking about this but when you keep nvidia boost active and go for high clock, in my case over 1500mhz, if you loop 3dmark demos for example you will crash pretty quickly as the clock go up and down between demo. So my actual max clock with BOOST enabled is 1500/2050 for a stable system.

I think we need a bunch of bios work before the card get stable at high clock and with energy saving enabled. Really depend what you are looking for. I have an EK water block on my card so temp with full load are between 35~38.


----------



## zoson

Because that isn't exactly what I'm doing... Amirite?









Original no limits was 275w the new ones are 250w. I did post a 275w v2 and I'll do another 275w v3. I didn't see a difference, but then again I only have two somewhat low ASIC cards to test with.


----------



## traxtech

I've never seen either of the cards go past 1.243 either, hmm.

I also tested a bios, and the computer pretty much took a dump when i installed them (zosans latest) everything is fine until i open Precision and the whole PC becomes slow to say the least which sucks because i'd like to test higher voltages

Just tried the cards 1 by 1 and it seems it does nothing to help, here is how it's overclocking.

+0 mv = 1.2250
+25mv = 1.2420
anything higher than +25mv = 1.2420


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> What determines whether you can or shouldn't run it like that 24/7 ? The extra voltage? The heat? Personal preference?
> 
> What is a maximum voltage to have for 24/7 use + gaming? Basically if you could keep your temps low and voltage within reason, could you not get away with getting your clocks as high as possible and keep it that way 24/7 and gaming ? If you're running everything fine and stable you should be fine yeah?
> 
> I see a lot of people posting nice high clocks and I realize most of this is for benching, but not too many actually post what they are going to be keeping their cards running at 95% of the time they aren't benching. So when I see people post their high clocks and then on rare occasion post what they'll game them on, I wonder if this is due to the voltage, heat , both or something Im unaware of ~


Like any overclock, running at the edge of maximums will inevitably lead to premature degradation.

How close you choose to run to the edge is determined primarily by how much you can afford to replace a dead component.

My CPU is the same, it will do 4.7GHZ, but I run it day to day at 4.4HGz.

Plus, 1530 to 1600 is a 5% improvement at best. 5% doesn't make that much difference to me anyway.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just wondering if the GTX 980 works in SLI over HDMI 2.0?


----------



## ThornTwist

Will there be any water blocks for STRIX 980s in the future?


----------



## HAL900

Someone tried to upload the bios gtx 970 to 980 or vice versa?


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Like any overclock, running at the edge of maximums will inevitably lead to premature degradation.
> 
> How close you choose to run to the edge is determined primarily by how much you can afford to replace a dead component.
> 
> My CPU is the same, it will do 4.7GHZ, but I run it day to day at 4.4HGz.
> 
> Plus, 1530 to 1600 is a 5% improvement at best. 5% doesn't make that much difference to me anyway.


I'm assuming past 1600 for you gave you artifacts etc?

Is that something I will probably have to do as well when overclocking in order to know whether or not I'm reaching its max? And as soon as I do, drop it down a bit and call it a day I'm assuming~

Did +13 increments work for you? I've been reading the thread a bit and someone mentioned +1 that every Mhz counted, someone else I think said +5.

Will I be ok with K-boost always on? Coming from an older gen card and if I recall correctly my card stayed at its clock speed always, so coming into this new card and seeing it go from 1417Mhz(1266 stock) to 135Mhz is a bit depressing







(obviously I know that since its not doing anything, it wont ...do anything clock wise either







but still~ )


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> I'm assuming past 1600 for you gave you artifacts etc?
> 
> Is that something I will probably have to do as well when overclocking in order to know whether or not I'm reaching its max? And as soon as I do, drop it down a bit and call it a day I'm assuming~
> 
> Did +13 increments work for you? I've been reading the thread a bit and someone mentioned +1 that every Mhz counted, someone else I think said +5.
> 
> Will I be ok with K-boost always on? Coming from an older gen card and if I recall correctly my card stayed at its clock speed always, so coming into this new card and seeing it go from 1417Mhz(1266 stock) to 135Mhz is a bit depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (obviously I know that since its not doing anything, it wont ...do anything clock wise either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still~ )


No artifacts - it just crashes the driver at 1610ish (@ 1.248volts) I haven't pushed it on 1.275v yet.

Let it fall to 135 - it keeps the temps down when you don't need the horsepower.

I don't use k boost, but it can have it's uses.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA

(some minor changes and bugfixes)

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


----------



## pbvider

Is there any custom GTX 980 G1 Gaming vbios around?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


Thanks sir!


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> No def not. A 750w is still plenty good enough. I oc my g1 to 1520 1.25v and my 4770k to 4.9ghz. few hdds and fans. Still got power to spare. So your def good.


As i said before im using 1x8pin and 1x6pin-to-8pin. Im not feeding full power the G1, so at max OC, anything goes. I also asked Thermatake for the Toughpower PSU and Gigabyte on the G1 card and they both told me that GPU might crash because of that.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Is there any custom GTX 980 G1 Gaming vbios around?


Yes









Here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/370#post_23057491


----------



## MonarchX

Just got my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.. Not a good clocker ASIC 67.7%. The best I can do on core is so far 1475Mhz, nowhere close to 1600Mhz that some people get. I increased my voltage to maximum and did the same for Power Limit. I set custom fan profile to stay @ 100% all the time. My temps do not go over 60 degrees. Anything higher than 1475Mhz and I get artifacting.

I am having BIG issues with figuring out the real core clocks. Unigine Heaven shows much higher clocks than anything else. I added +147Mhz to stock MSI Gaming 4G clocks. CPU-Z shows maximum Boost 1438Mhz. nVidia Inspector shows maximum Boost 1554Mhz. When I launch Unigine Heaven, my Curent core clock goes up to 1475Mhz, which is what MSI AB shows in its monitoring and so does nVidia Inspector. Ungine, however, shows that I'm at 1602Mhz. I have no idea what is what....

I do know that even when the above settings are used, Unigine Heaven stutters and throttles... However games seem fine.... What is going on ????

One thing I like about this card is that it is truly SILENT in comparison to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX...


----------



## sblantipodi

Ryse son of rome stutters a lot on my GTX980 SLI @ 1920x1200 with supersampling.
It stutter at 55FPS too, never seen a game that stutters that much at 55FPS.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Its all about the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Personaly i wont ever go for gigabyte again since their cards bugged out on me quite hard . Had some 780 Ti Windfarts this year and interms of overclocking they where all realy bad , infact one of the 780 Ti Windfarts was the worst card ive ever seen interms of overclocking . With 75 % ASIC i couldent get past 1202 Mhz even with modified bios with forced 1.212V ..... Ive got a EVGA Reference 980 now on Water and i can run firestrike at 1600/2000 without Artifacts . Can make it trough Firestrike with 1614 but with random artifacts sometimes .
> Just go for EVGA Ref and buy a sexy EK Block + EK Backplate . You can check a few pics from my card with EK Block + EK Backplate a few Pages ago . Its realy sexy specialy in the case it looks bonkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah i know its %99 lottery but after looking some reviews i tought gigabyte g1 is the best overclockable card ?


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/370#post_23057491


Thx!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just got my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.. Not a good clocker ASIC 67.7%. The best I can do on core is so far 1475Mhz, nowhere close to 1600Mhz that some people get. I increased my voltage to maximum and did the same for Power Limit. I set custom fan profile to stay @ 100% all the time. My temps do not go over 60 degrees. Anything higher than 1475Mhz and I get artifacting.
> 
> I am having BIG issues with figuring out the real core clocks. Unigine Heaven shows much higher clocks than anything else. I added +147Mhz to stock MSI Gaming 4G clocks. CPU-Z shows maximum Boost 1438Mhz. nVidia Inspector shows maximum Boost 1554Mhz. When I launch Unigine Heaven, my Curent core clock goes up to 1475Mhz, which is what MSI AB shows in its monitoring and so does nVidia Inspector. Ungine, however, shows that I'm at 1602Mhz. I have no idea what is what....
> 
> I do know that even when the above settings are used, Unigine Heaven stutters and throttles... However games seem fine.... What is going on ????
> 
> One thing I like about this card is that it is truly SILENT in comparison to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX...


I personaly use MSI Afterburner for showing me framerate , and in addition to afterburner HWiNFO64 + RTSS for OSD to monitor temps & clockspeeds . Here is a video i uploaded for test purposes where you can see how it looks , i can monitor everything wich is important for me + give them labels ( upper right corner ) : 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah i know its %99 lottery but after looking some reviews i tought gigabyte g1 is the best overclockable card ?


Why the G1 should be better then a EVGA Reference for example ?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just got my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.. Not a good clocker ASIC 67.7%. The best I can do on core is so far 1475Mhz, nowhere close to 1600Mhz that some people get. I increased my voltage to maximum and did the same for Power Limit. I set custom fan profile to stay @ 100% all the time. My temps do not go over 60 degrees. Anything higher than 1475Mhz and I get artifacting.
> 
> I am having BIG issues with figuring out the real core clocks. Unigine Heaven shows much higher clocks than anything else. I added +147Mhz to stock MSI Gaming 4G clocks. CPU-Z shows maximum Boost 1438Mhz. nVidia Inspector shows maximum Boost 1554Mhz. When I launch Unigine Heaven, my Curent core clock goes up to 1475Mhz, which is what MSI AB shows in its monitoring and so does nVidia Inspector. Ungine, however, shows that I'm at 1602Mhz. I have no idea what is what....
> 
> I do know that even when the above settings are used, Unigine Heaven stutters and throttles... However games seem fine.... What is going on ????
> 
> One thing I like about this card is that it is truly SILENT in comparison to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX...


You can safely ignore Heaven and Valley. They do not report the correct core clock in many circumstances.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, I figured as much, but man oh man - I get artifacts even at 1475Mhz! Isn't this MAJORLY bad OC? What about BIOS mods? Have any of them improved OC yet?

I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz GPU stable 24/7 clocks with Skyn3t BIOS. I got this card because I sold the GTX 780 Ti for a great price and I wanted that extra 1GB of VRAM. I knew performance, overall, would be the same but VRAM stutters would go away. VRAM stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor @ Ultra textures did go away completely! However, I was HOPING to get extra 20% improvement over GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz, but it doesn't seem like its going to happen UNLESS there will be future BIOS mods that will unlock voltage, power target, etc.

I mean this MSI uses a CUSTOM PCB and it uses 2x 8-pin power plugs, which means more power phases! Shouldn't that pretty much guarantee a higher overclock than average??? What about Power Target? How-come 122 is the limit? Is 122 higher than generic/stock card does? I figured it would be higher because of power phases...

Damn damn damn damn damn...

*P.S. Here's my validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5f959*


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, I figured as much, but man oh man - I get artifacts even at 1475Mhz! Isn't this MAJORLY bad OC? What about BIOS mods? Have any of them improved OC yet?
> 
> I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz GPU stable 24/7 clocks with Skyn3t BIOS. I got this card because I sold the GTX 780 Ti for a great price and I wanted that extra 1GB of VRAM. I knew performance, overall, would be the same but VRAM stutters would go away. VRAM stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor @ Ultra textures did go away completely! However, I was HOPING to get extra 20% improvement over GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz, but it doesn't seem like its going to happen UNLESS there will be future BIOS mods that will unlock voltage, power target, etc.
> 
> I mean this MSI uses a CUSTOM PCB and it uses 2x 8-pin power plugs, which means more power phases! Shouldn't that pretty much guarantee a higher overclock than average??? What about Power Target? How-come 122 is the limit? Is 122 higher than generic/stock card does? I figured it would be higher because of power phases...
> 
> Damn damn damn damn damn...
> 
> *P.S. Here's my validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5f959*


Welcome to the silicon lottery.

What's your ASIC score?


----------



## MonarchX

ASIC is 67.6%.... damn damn damn... Is there ANY hope for future BIOS mods that could increase overclocks? I mean my temp stays under 60C the whole time!


----------



## seithan

I try to save the bios through GPUZ but i get black screen. Anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> How-come 122 is the limit? Is 122 higher than generic/stock card does?[/COLOR]


Got 125 % as limit for my Reference card with stock bios . Could be that your 122 % are higher wattage then my 125 % due to the custom pcb , would have to look on the bios for that .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> I try to save the bios through GPUZ but i get black screen. Anyone knows anything about it?


You updated GPU-Z to the latest version ? In the latest version they fixed problems with maxwell cards when saving the bios .


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ASIC is 67.6%.... damn damn damn... Is there ANY hope for future BIOS mods that could increase overclocks? I mean my temp stays under 60C the whole time!


I got one gigabyte 980 G1 that goes to ~1570mhz with 65,3% asic. The other card asic 72,3% does ~1610mhz on air. G1 looks good


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I got one gigabyte 980 G1 that goes to ~1570mhz with 65,3% asic. The other card asic 72,3% does ~1610mhz on air. G1 looks good


On wich benchmark ? Stock Bios ?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

gtx 980 sli 3dmark fs 32k break...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3095805


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> lol... Getting these reference 980s was my first venture into the Zotac brand. Luckily, given that they're reference cards, they seem to be clean of Zotac's "personal touch."


i too purchased a zotac reference, it's a great card, haven't had any issues


----------



## YellowBlackGod

The Zotac 980 Amp omega edition seems to be an excellent card.Has won "editor's choice award" as well.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I got one gigabyte 980 G1 that goes to ~1570mhz with 65,3% asic. The other card asic 72,3% does ~1610mhz on air. G1 looks good


I'm very happy for you. I should've waited and gotten the Gigabyte G1 too, but plenty of MSI users got very high overclocks too. I mean I wasn't even going after 1600Mhz, more like 1500-1550, but now I don't know. RMA time I guess! Thank God I purchased it from Amazon, where I can easily send it back and get me a card worth the money.

My 3DMark FireStrike Standard score did go up though. With GTX 780 TI @ the highest clocks I could pull off, my highest score was 11515 marks, but with this card @ 1475Mhz I am getting 13042Mhz. That's a 13% performance improvement in addition to being extremely silent, as well as, stutter-obliteration due to extra 1GB of VRAM. So, its not like its a loss - its going to run games and run them well. Besides, we'll see what custom BIOS modding will yield! I have a feeling I can STILL manage to get that 1550Mhz or even 1600Mhz!


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, I figured as much, but man oh man - I get artifacts even at 1475Mhz! Isn't this MAJORLY bad OC? What about BIOS mods? Have any of them improved OC yet?
> 
> I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz GPU stable 24/7 clocks with Skyn3t BIOS. I got this card because I sold the GTX 780 Ti for a great price and I wanted that extra 1GB of VRAM. I knew performance, overall, would be the same but VRAM stutters would go away. VRAM stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor @ Ultra textures did go away completely! However, I was HOPING to get extra 20% improvement over GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz, but it doesn't seem like its going to happen UNLESS there will be future BIOS mods that will unlock voltage, power target, etc.
> 
> I mean this MSI uses a CUSTOM PCB and it uses 2x 8-pin power plugs, which means more power phases! Shouldn't that pretty much guarantee a higher overclock than average??? What about Power Target? How-come 122 is the limit? Is 122 higher than generic/stock card does? I figured it would be higher because of power phases...
> 
> Damn damn damn damn damn...
> 
> *P.S. Here's my validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5f959*


Do not worry, I came from a GTX 980 reference pin 2x6, 1450/7800 to a GTX 980 G1 1500/8000 locked 1.25V, I've tried bios without limit, and the best I found was + 87mv, 100% power limit, +130 on core +500 on memory, I am using the original bios with these settings, ASIC 69.4%, I'm pissed, besides having bottleneck with core i5 4460 stock, I need urgent a 4790k.


----------



## zoson

Nolimits v4 has been posted. I also managed to update the first post of the thread!


----------



## nexxusty

Zoson what do you think about the using the No limits bios on an MSI Gaming 4G?


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Nolimits v4 has been posted. I also managed to update the first post of the thread!


You're the man! I used your bios v3 for G1 now voltage is locked at 1:27 in the game, now I'll try to see what clock i get, congratulations! I love you! Make another with 1.3 if possible


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Zoson what do you think about the using the No limits bios on an MSI Gaming 4G?


Yeah! Can a No Limits BIOS be made for our MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card, PLEASE? One that doesn't kill VRM's and GPU's, please!


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Stock bios = 1500/8000 at 1.25v G1 no limits v3 bios by zoson = 1540/8200 at 1.27v... maybe one 1.3v for 1600?


----------



## zoson

You know, you guys could actually read my thread instead of asking questions that I've already answered and asking for a bios I already have done THREE REVISIONS FOR.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonardoHLB*
> 
> Do not worry, I came from a GTX 980 reference pin 2x6, 1450/7800 to a GTX 980 G1 1500/8000 locked 1.25V, I've tried bios without limit, and the best I found was + 87mv, 100% power limit, +130 on core +500 on memory, I am using the original bios with these settings, ASIC 69.4%, I'm pissed, besides having bottleneck with core i5 4460 stock, I need urgent a 4790k.


Sounds like those who got the best of the best cards are the ones reporting their clocks and I bet some are adding a few Mhz here and there, lol. I saw some reviews that had G1 OC to 1468Mhz and MSI to 1457Mhz. I just found my absolute max - 1480Mhz. I guess I should be happy - my 3770K @ 4.8Ghz helps it quite a bit and I am scoring 13100 marks in 3DMark FireStrike standard/default. My GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz could do no more than 11515 in the same benchmark, so that's a 13% improvement IN ADDITION to extra 1GB of VRAM that completely eliminated stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor and IN ADDITION to MSI being almost a silent card even @ 100% fan speed and finally IN ADDITION to taking a lot less power and running cool!

*I have high hopes for BIOS mods.* Eventually we will know the maximum safe voltage for these cards and how to get to there. I hope for 1500Mhz after BIOS modding. Skyn3t - I BELIEVE IN YOU!!! Give US the BIOS goodies!

By the way *here* is my original MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G BIOS in case you need it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> You know, you guys could actually read my thread instead of asking questions that I've already answered and asking for a bios I already have done THREE REVISIONS FOR.


But isn't that BIOS only for G1??? What is safe maximum voltage for GPU on air?


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Sounds like those who got the best of the best cards are the ones reporting their clocks and I bet some are adding a few Mhz here and there, lol. I saw some reviews that had G1 OC to 1468Mhz and MSI to 1457Mhz. I just found my absolute max - 1480Mhz. I guess I should be happy - my 3770K @ 4.8Ghz helps it quite a bit and I am scoring 13100 marks in 3DMark FireStrike standard/default. My GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz could do no more than 11515 in the same benchmark, so that's a 13% improvement IN ADDITION to extra 1GB of VRAM that completely eliminated stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor and IN ADDITION to MSI being almost a silent card even @ 100% fan speed and finally IN ADDITION to taking a lot less power and running cool!
> 
> *I have high hopes for BIOS mods.* Eventually we will know the maximum safe voltage for these cards and how to get to there. I hope for 1500Mhz after BIOS modding. Skyn3t - I BELIEVE IN YOU!!! Give US the BIOS goodies!
> 
> By the way *here* is my original MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G BIOS in case you need it.


Take http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


it can increase max voltage or not ? iam waiting my GTX 970 so did you try this editor, can you let me know?


----------



## Darylrese

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a reference EVGA GTX 980 SC to replace my GTX 670 SLI...good move?


----------



## dilla69

Anyone else noticed a inconsistent boost clock under 3dmark since updating to the 344.48 drivers? Dropping up to 150MHz. :§


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Anyone else noticed a inconsistent boost clock under 3dmark since updating to the 344.48 drivers? Dropping up to 150MHz. :§


Are you sure you're not just bouncing off the power limit. Graphics Test 1 in FS is pretty tough on it.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm just about to pull the trigger on a reference EVGA GTX 980 SC to replace my GTX 670 SLI...good move?


Go for it


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you sure you're not just bouncing off the power limit. Graphics Test 1 in FS is pretty tough on it.


nevermind, had a little typo while editing the power table within the bios!


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm just about to pull the trigger on a reference EVGA GTX 980 SC to replace my GTX 670 SLI...good move?


Also had 2 670's. It's worth it. MUCH (!!) lower heat and power consumption, much better oc potential. ~20-30% more power with this one 980 oc'd than with the old cards together.


----------



## slickric21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


Cheers for this, fixes a problem I had with v1.31 opening the latest .180 vbios of my MSI 4G.

Quick question, in the new experimental fan section, what is the setting that equates to minimum fan speed ? I'm assuming it "PER01" ?

Also in the future do you think it will be possible to reprogram the fan curves someway ? I'd love to be able to tweak the bios to do it itself to my liking, rather than use something like AB.

edit:

Yup PER01 is minimum fan percent.

However with this new 1.32 beta, any time I try to modify a bios I get an error "value was either too large or too small for an unsigned byte"


----------



## Darylrese

That's good to know. I was worried it would be a side upgrade!

I am actually rather tempted by two as my friend is a computer store manager and can pricematch for me but not sure I need two or if the £880 is a good investment! Only 1080p @ 120hz at the moment but will go 1440p at some point.


----------



## Wihglah

Just put a new AX860i in my rig.

According to Corsairlink my max power usage is 330 watts

I have a Formula VI, 4770K @ 4.4GHz and my 980.

In 2 hours of playing borderlands the presequel, the PSU fan never came on.

Damn these GPUs are efficient.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Just put a new AX860i in my rig.
> 
> According to Corsairlink my max power usage is 330 watts
> 
> I have a Formula VI, 4770K @ 4.4GHz and my 980.
> 
> In 2 hours of playing borderlands the presequel, the PSU fan never came on.
> 
> Damn these GPUs are efficient.


They're just boared to death.







Same "issue" while playing alien isolation, max settings, [email protected] - 110 Watts total power consumption. My friend's PS4 needs more ... at 30 fps.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just got my MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.. Not a good clocker ASIC 67.7%. The best I can do on core is so far 1475Mhz, nowhere close to 1600Mhz that some people get. I increased my voltage to maximum and did the same for Power Limit. I set custom fan profile to stay @ 100% all the time. My temps do not go over 60 degrees. Anything higher than 1475Mhz and I get artifacting.
> 
> I am having BIG issues with figuring out the real core clocks. Unigine Heaven shows much higher clocks than anything else. I added +147Mhz to stock MSI Gaming 4G clocks. CPU-Z shows maximum Boost 1438Mhz. nVidia Inspector shows maximum Boost 1554Mhz. When I launch Unigine Heaven, my Curent core clock goes up to 1475Mhz, which is what MSI AB shows in its monitoring and so does nVidia Inspector. Ungine, however, shows that I'm at 1602Mhz. I have no idea what is what....
> 
> I do know that even when the above settings are used, Unigine Heaven stutters and throttles... However games seem fine.... What is going on ????
> 
> One thing I like about this card is that it is truly SILENT in comparison to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX...


Join the club :/ i got a 68% evga one and cant go past 1490mhz even on water and on 152% TDP bios with 1275mv







I only just graze 50C on load and get VRel as PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got my 980 Classy on the UPS truck this morning. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Got my 980 Classy on the UPS truck this morning. It's going to be a long day!


I feel ya man. My Asus STRIX is supposed to get here by 5 PM and I just got done working the night shift. Now I have to wait to get my mouse because it could come as ealy as 12:30 and I want to be there when it comes -not to mention the prolonged OCing after I get it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I feel ya man. My Asus STRIX is supposed to get here by 5 PM and I just got done working the night shift. Now I have to wait to get my mouse because it could come as ealy as 12:30 and I want to be there when it comes -not to mention the prolonged OCing after I get it.


That's brutal dude. I always try to sleep right by the buzzer in a chair in those cases. I don't miss working graveyard shifts at all!


----------



## ThornTwist

I only got what, 4 hours of sleep yesterday; if I go to sleep now, no way I'm waking up in time. But its all for the glory of a shiny new toy to play with, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Sounds like those who got the best of the best cards are the ones reporting their clocks and I bet some are adding a few Mhz here and there, lol. I saw some reviews that had G1 OC to 1468Mhz and MSI to 1457Mhz. I just found my absolute max - 1480Mhz. I guess I should be happy - my 3770K @ 4.8Ghz helps it quite a bit and I am scoring 13100 marks in 3DMark FireStrike standard/default. My GTX 780 Ti @ 1250Mhz could do no more than 11515 in the same benchmark, so that's a 13% improvement IN ADDITION to extra 1GB of VRAM that completely eliminated stutters in Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor and IN ADDITION to MSI being almost a silent card even @ 100% fan speed and finally IN ADDITION to taking a lot less power and running cool!
> 
> *I have high hopes for BIOS mods.* Eventually we will know the maximum safe voltage for these cards and how to get to there. I hope for 1500Mhz after BIOS modding. Skyn3t - I BELIEVE IN YOU!!! Give US the BIOS goodies!
> 
> By the way *here* is my original MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G BIOS in case you need it.


What voltage increase are you using for a 1480 max boost clock? My ASIC is lower than yours, and I've spent a decent amount of time tweaking my card now. I get 1491-1493 with +6mV in Precision. I can do +110/+450/+37mV and get 1515+ but it will throttle in certain games, so I've been running +100/+450/+6. My card is an eVGA SC so I'm not coming from base clocks. I think my memory has more in it because I did a couple runs at +475 yesterday without any artifacts.

This card could likely go really far under water with a custom BIOS and some serious voltage, but I think I'm done as I don't do water.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

I edited my own bios just changing voltage equal to G1 v3 bios, did not like the change in clock then decide to change voltage for myself, and it worked, now running smoothly 1540/8200 at 1.275v in game, Asic 69.4%.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.33 BETA

some minor bugs and MSI Bios fixed

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=09723589128129263105


----------



## dilla69

Chrome is not amused.







Hehe, but no, there's nothing harmful inside.







Thanks for the update!


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome is not amused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, but no, there's nothing harmful inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Mine said the same. Chrome is being a turd.


----------



## MK3Steve

rofl´d hard


----------



## Naennon

yeah extremely dangerous software

what kind of addon is this? does it check the link/site or the archive/file?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.33 BETA
> 
> some minor bugs and MSI Bios fixed
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=09723589128129263105


Do you mind telling us what was fixed with the msi bios editing?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yeah extremely dangerous software
> 
> what kind of addon is this? does it check the link/site or the archive/file?


stock chrome paranoia. it's not the first time for me that this happens when downloading clean files.







and no, it simply warns you as soon as the download is finished.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yeah extremely dangerous software
> 
> what kind of addon is this? does it check the link/site or the archive/file?


It's just the phishing and malware protection that's built into Chrome. Don't know why it's suddenly acting up.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Do you mind telling us what was fixed with the msi bios editing?


there are some fixes for some msi bios out there (reading/writing)
and no - there is no changelog


----------



## PCGameFan

Anyone else have over 80% ASIC on their 980? My STRIX is 82%.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Anyone else have over 80% ASIC on their 980? My STRIX is 82%.


And?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonardoHLB*
> 
> I edited my own bios just changing voltage equal to G1 v3 bios, did not like the change in clock then decide to change voltage for myself, and it worked, now running smoothly 1540/8200 at 1.275v in game, Asic 69.4%.


Do all Reference 980s do 1.275v on a custom bios using the Maxwell editor? If so I'll flash mine right away. I'm stuck at 1.243


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Anyone else have over 80% ASIC on their 980? My STRIX is 82%.


Anyone able to modify 980/970 strix bios for over 1.900v in bios? I can't get past 1.188v from the bios alone...


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Do all Reference 980s do 1.275v on a custom bios using the Maxwell editor? If so I'll flash mine right away. I'm stuck at 1.243


Here you can get the bios from EVGA reference, you can try, I'm not sure. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190 If you want you can modify your bios like what zoson did, just compare side by side and make adjustments.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Do all Reference 980s do 1.275v on a custom bios using the Maxwell editor? If so I'll flash mine right away. I'm stuck at 1.243


Currently this is in fact the limit, at least for softmodding.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Currently this is in fact the limit, at least for softmodding.


1.275? Because I'm seeing some people with custom BIOS hitting 1.275, I'm just curious if all Ref models are capable of that.

I'll test it however


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 1.275? Because I'm seeing some people with custom BIOS hitting 1.275, I'm just curious if all Ref models are capable of that.
> 
> I'll test it however


Yeah, 1,275. Some custom boards have lower limits, though. E.g. These from Zotac, if I recall correctly.


----------



## MonarchX

I will surely try a modded BIOS but only after they have been thoroughly investigated and tested. Does MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G have higher voltage limits, like 1.31v? What about Power Limits? For now I am great in terms of game performance, so I will wait for Skyn3t BIOS and solid results. I don't want to burn my baby the same week she was birth-ed







.


----------



## MK3Steve

I want a classified so bad with a propper pcb for 350+ Wattage and 1.5-1.6 Volts . My 980 is so bored with full fan speed and even with 1.275 Volts i rarely reach 30 Degrees GPU Temperature while benching on 1600-1640/2000 ( Watercooled card of course ) . Cant wait for the classi + waterblock and hammer volts on it














.


----------



## PCGameFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> And?


And I'm wanting to know if around 80 has been normal...


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA

> Temptarget anyone?











http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


----------



## ThornTwist

Thought I would share this:



Courtesy of @Unicr0nhunter.


----------



## RKDxpress

My reference Gigabyte 980 is 86.2%. Happy with the card.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snip]


Should PER11-13, RPM11-13, or both be adjusted?


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> What voltage increase are you using for a 1480 max boost clock? My ASIC is lower than yours, and I've spent a decent amount of time tweaking my card now. I get 1491-1493 with +6mV in Precision. I can do +110/+450/+37mV and get 1515+ but it will throttle in certain games, so I've been running +100/+450/+6. My card is an eVGA SC so I'm not coming from base clocks. I think my memory has more in it because I did a couple runs at +475 yesterday without any artifacts.
> 
> This card could likely go really far under water with a custom BIOS and some serious voltage, but I think I'm done as I don't do water.


I have the EVGA SC as well and it seems 1507 is where its stable. Im able to get 495 out of the memory if not more but Im fine with that so I just kept it at +306 just because.

I let valley loop for about 30 minutes and did 3 bench marks after, no artifacts, constant 1507, no crashes
I let heaven loop for about 40 minutes and did 3 bench marks after, no artifacts, constant 1507, no crashes
I did about 3 or more 3Dmark FS, no artifacts , no crashes, however it did drop from 1507 to 1493 at certain parts of the demo and test 1. Test 2 and the last test gave constant 1507.
I read that that happened also at [H]ardOCP's benching, stable runs, on some games it would change clocks a bit but generally be at the clock they established. So I'm not too worried gaming it at 1507.
Its still stable at 1518 and 1530 for valley/heaven, although Firestrike doesnt like it at 1530 and after 1544-1556 none of the benches like it.

So it looks like 1507 is all I can get with this card(75.9 ASIC) on stock bios comfortably. It seems for the average card on stock bios an average overclock should be roughly around 1450-1550 ? That seems to be what most people are reporting at least.

I feel that it can squeeze another 50-70 if the TDP wasnt limiting it.

I may just leave it at stock overclock(1418) for now til I try out more demanding games, currently only opened up League, the secret world, and GW2. Still have Dark souls,FFXIV ARR, skyrim and crysis 2/3 to see. Think only crysis 2/3 will see any benefit from a higher clock boost. Since the other dont seem to be power hungry at all.

Quick question, provided I leave everything at default stock overclock, is it ok to leave the power limit at 125% for 24/7 use?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> And I'm wanting to know if around 80 has been normal...


65-85 is normal


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC as well and it seems 1507 is where its stable. Im able to get 495 out of the memory if not more but Im fine with that so I just kept it at +306 just because.
> 
> I let valley loop for about 30 minutes and did 3 bench marks after, no artifacts, constant 1507, no crashes
> I let heaven loop for about 40 minutes and did 3 bench marks after, no artifacts, constant 1507, no crashes
> I did about 3 or more 3Dmark FS, no artifacts , no crashes, however it did drop from 1507 to 1493 at certain parts of the demo and test 1. Test 2 and the last test gave constant 1507.
> I read that that happened also at [H]ardOCP's benching, stable runs, on some games it would change clocks a bit but generally be at the clock they established. So I'm not too worried gaming it at 1507.
> Its still stable at 1518 and 1530 for valley/heaven, although Firestrike doesnt like it at 1530 and after 1544-1556 none of the benches like it.
> 
> So it looks like 1507 is all I can get with this card(75.9 ASIC) on stock bios comfortably. It seems for the average card on stock bios an average overclock should be roughly around 1450-1550 ? That seems to be what most people are reporting at least.
> 
> I feel that it can squeeze another 50-70 if the TDP wasnt limiting it.
> 
> I may just leave it at stock overclock(1418) for now til I try out more demanding games, currently only opened up League, the secret world, and GW2. Still have Dark souls,FFXIV ARR, skyrim and crysis 2/3 to see. Think only crysis 2/3 will see any benefit from a higher clock boost. Since the other dont seem to be power hungry at all.
> 
> Quick question, provided I leave everything at default stock overclock, is it ok to leave the power limit at 125% for 24/7 use?


Yeah you can just leave your power limit there without concern.

Are you watching your temps throughout the test? Mine throttles back 1 bin from max boost at 70C, and I had to seriously crank the fans to keep 1515+ with +37mV. All of that is why I decided 1491 will be what I run daily, since it only needs +6mV and it's easy to keep the temps down and the system quiet at that setting.

Crysis1/Crysis3 are stability tests. You can be hours of heaven/valley stable and hang in Crysis. Metro LL and BF4 are good too. FFXIV is very forgiving. I haven't tried any of Bethesda's games yet.


----------



## Darylrese

My mate just sent me a picture of my order sitting in his warehouse...I still don't know if I should get a single GTX 980 or two for SLI?

Is the EVGA GTX 980 SC a good card? No known issues that I should look into before buying?


----------



## PCGameFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 65-85 is normal


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Yeah you can just leave your power limit there without concern.
> 
> Are you watching your temps throughout the test? Mine throttles back 1 bin from max boost at 70C, and I had to seriously crank the fans to keep 1515+ with +37mV. All of that is why I decided 1491 will be what I run daily, since it only needs +6mV and it's easy to keep the temps down and the system quiet at that setting.
> 
> Crysis1/Crysis3 are stability tests. You can be hours of heaven/valley stable and hang in Crysis. Metro LL and BF4 are good too. FFXIV is very forgiving. I haven't tried any of Bethesda's games yet.


Yes. During the tests the highest temp was roughly 58c. This was at full load and only 53% fan speed. At idle it would sit around 35-38c. I could probably run the fan between 30-40% speed and still be within the 60s im sure.

Im quite impressed with the temps of this card to be honest. Although with that being said i guess water cooling wont really do much for them.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

980Classified.zip 136k .zip file
 For those that might want it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My mate just sent me a picture of my order sitting in his warehouse...I still don't know if I should get a single GTX 980 or two for SLI?
> 
> Is the EVGA GTX 980 SC a good card? No known issues that I should look into before buying?


go for two







670sli has pretty much the same performance as a single 980 but you got 4Gb of vram now


----------



## Dugom

980MSIGAMING.zip 136k .zip file


Mine too
GTX 980 MSI GAMING 4G V1.0
MSINV317MH.111 (84.04.1F.00.F6)

But frequencies look messed up... Said 1291 on boost, but i run 1316... I've use GPU-Z 0.8.0. And I've two cards, same BIOS...
.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


Chrome has blocked...malicios!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Chrome has blocked...malicios!


Yeah, that's one of a few annoyances with Chrome. The file is fine. I just used it.


----------



## cheddle

oh hai, im new to this thread.... there's quite a bit to read so forgive my ignorance.

issue is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1521585/g1-gaming-gtx-970-undervolting-and-underclocking#post_23072482

basically the voltage drops by .25mv once a temp threshold is hit...

I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming gtx980

I want to mod the bios to:

a) change the temp that voltage is reduced to a higher figure, like 81 degrees rather than 68

b) increase the maximum core voltage limit from 1.256v to... something higher... whatever the card can provide and what ever voltage begins to give inefficient diminishing returns on clockspeed increases

Can I use this magic utility on my Gigabyte G1 card?

What do? I've never custom BIOS'd


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> oh hai, im new to this thread.... there's quite a bit to read so forgive my ignorance.
> 
> issue is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1521585/g1-gaming-gtx-970-undervolting-and-underclocking#post_23072482
> 
> basically the voltage drops by .25mv once a temp threshold is hit...
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming gtx980
> 
> I want to mod the bios to:
> 
> a) change the temp that voltage is reduced to a higher figure, like 81 degrees rather than 68
> 
> b) increase the maximum core voltage limit from 1.256v to... something higher... whatever the card can provide and what ever voltage begins to give inefficient diminishing returns on clockspeed increases
> 
> Can I use this magic utility on my Gigabyte G1 card?
> 
> What do? I've never custom BIOS'd


Did you just say what do and then create a new word in the same sentence?


----------



## MonarchX

Wow, I can't game with 1475Mhz.... I get lock ups... I guess its time to flash that BIOS!


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Did you just say what do and then create a new word in the same sentence?


yes. I did.

Thank you for so attentively assessing the last line of my post - please see the prior 9 lines of text before considering further comment.


----------



## MonarchX

I used NoLimit BIOS v3 and I managed to go from stable 1450Mhz to stable 1485Mhz, while voltage jumped from 1.25v max to 1.27v max. We all just need to sit tight and let Skyn3t release the best possible BIOS we can get our hands on.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I used NoLimit BIOS v3 and I managed to go from stable 1450Mhz to stable 1485Mhz, while voltage jumped from 1.25v max to 1.27v max. We all just need to sit tight and let Skyn3t release the best possible BIOS we can get our hands on.


That is what I am waiting for. Also have a water block waiting. For now on air is fine


----------



## Chargeit

Does anyone know what's up with those "Asus Strix" 980's?

I haven't seen one for sale on newegg in weeks.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Does anyone know what's up with those "Asus Strix" 980's?
> 
> I haven't seen one for sale on newegg in weeks.


I checked there first then took a look at tiger direct and they had some and then 10 minutes later they were gone. Anyways that's how I got mine.

Edit also:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uw89e


----------



## BangBangPlay

I was at Micro Center in Boston today and they had 4 EVGA ACX SC 980s in stock. I was so tempted to just dip into my savings (or credit) and scoop one up for my second card. But I resisted cause I need a 1440p monitor and would also need another waterblock for the second 980.

I have had pretty good results with the No Limits EVGA Reference SC BIOS posted here and seem to be getting higher voltage and slightly more OC headroom on my Gigabyte reference card. The Boost is what seems to be causing instability at higher clocks. But this BIOS is better than my stock reference BIOS for the moment. I'll likely keep it for the time being. It is a good sign that this BIOS works with my card since I will likely get an EVGA SC 980 for my second card anyways...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I checked there first then took a look at tiger direct and they had some and then 10 minutes later they were gone. Anyways that's how I got mine.
> 
> Edit also:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uw89e


Yea, Newegg even took it off their list about 2 weeks ago, you have to search directly for it. I found that odd, like they don't plan on having some in any time soon.

I usually stick to Newegg since they don't charge tax where I'm at. Amazon and Tiger both do. That's a $50 or $60 difference.









I am trying to be strong and wait to see what happens with future cards, though I'm not sure I could keep my resolve if I saw one of those Strix up for sale.

Thanks.

*I'm vain btw. I want the Asus card for looks over function. Loves me a back plate also. It also doesn't hurt that they match my Motherboard.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


thanks man!
can you also post the latest version over on the GTX 970 thread? Or better, create a tread just for the BIOS editor?
the advantages are pretty obvious


----------



## strong island 1

this 980 strix is pretty nice out of the box at 1.2v on stock bios on air cooler.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4544094


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1693&products_id=29115

Strix in stock in Australia


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone able to modify 980/970 strix bios for over 1.900v in bios? I can't get past 1.188v from the bios alone...


In theory changing the 2nd line of the voltage table min value from 1188 to 1215 should cap it at the max it seems to do, which is 1215mv.Basically the 2nd line seems to be MAX voltage range as per GPU tweak. Not sure I trust what GPU Tweak reports and I'll have to get the multimeter out this weekend to see how close it really is.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> In theory changing the 2nd line of the voltage table min value from 1188 to 1215 should cap it at the max it seems to do, which is 1215mv.Basically the 2nd line seems to be MAX voltage range as per GPU tweak. Not sure I trust what GPU Tweak reports and I'll have to get the multimeter out this weekend to see how close it really is.


Or check the temps / artifact limit. Did some tests beyond 1.275V with my ref 980 - even if the voltage is fixed to 1,325V: no higher clocks possible w/o artifacts, no additional heat, same system power consumption. Sad, because there's so much potential left because of the quite low temps when reaching the maximum clocks.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone able to modify 980/970 strix bios for over 1.900v in bios? I can't get past 1.188v from the bios alone...
> 
> 
> 
> In theory changing the 2nd line of the voltage table min value from 1188 to 1215 should cap it at the max it seems to do, which is 1215mv.Basically the 2nd line seems to be MAX voltage range as per GPU tweak. Not sure I trust what GPU Tweak reports and I'll have to get the multimeter out this weekend to see how close it really is.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean but changing that line does almost nothing... a least in my experience.


----------



## ssgwright

sky? where'd ya go?


----------



## Andy3721

Say and whether there is unlimited for bios GTX 980 Super Jetstream?


----------



## slickric21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thanks man!
> can you also post the latest version over on the GTX 970 thread? Or better, create a tread just for the BIOS editor?
> the advantages are pretty obvious


+1 for this, we need a "Maxwell II Bios Tweaker" thread by itself


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this 980 strix is pretty nice out of the box at 1.2v on stock bios on air cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4544094


Nice i think your going to like this card. Stock bios mine boosts to 1538mhz with stock voltage and asic is 78.3. Whats your asic?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this 980 strix is pretty nice out of the box at 1.2v on stock bios on air cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4544094


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice i think your going to like this card. Stock bios mine boosts to 1538mhz with stock voltage and asic is 78.3. Whats your asic?


I'm liking mine (for my brother, actually):
Stock only boosts to 1508MHz, but BIOS mod to get the TDP to 120.2% gets it to 1541.7MHz. Voltage is at 1.212V. Can't wait to see how it does once voltage gets unlocked.

Link


----------



## funfordcobra

Pretty sure newegg got in some evga 970s and 980s. Says limit 5 per customer.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice i think your going to like this card. Stock bios mine boosts to 1538mhz with stock voltage and asic is 78.3. Whats your asic?


my asic was only like 72.3%, so it looks like your card is a bit better stock as mine doesn't boost that high either. But I was really happy to break 16000 gpu score out of the box. My ti classy needed 1465 core and 8400mem and like 1.55v and was on water for 16000 and was completely maxed on water. I just hope I can come close to your firestrike gpu score. I would be very happy.


----------



## dilla69

Just ordered a new SeaSonic Platinum PSU after I *heavy breathing* realized, that my current PSU has heavy amount of voltage ripple/noise under a certain amount of load (~80-120mV).







Maybe i'll get my 74,6% 980 a little higher than [email protected],275V. SHAME ON YOU, "BEQUIET!"


----------



## funfordcobra

I do 3dmark runs with sli 77% and 73% asic cards stable at 1566 core 8200 mem on air and stock bios. Very bad coil whine though from the evga acx 2.0 980s.. but they clock too good to rma..


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Does anyone know if there is a way to get 16x QCSAA Anti Aliasing with the 980's? Highest setting in the control pannel under 3D settings is 8x. Thanks.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Whats a max voltage setting you recommend using for 24/7 use? I see a lot cards doing well with a little extra voltage juice but I also know some of those are just for benching.

My card runs cool on air atm so I dont think I'll worry about heat just yet and in the future its going on water anyhow.

I'm only concerned with tapping the volts a bit because I've read about it lowering your cards life but never really seen or read such confirmation. I'm guessing just precautions we tend to take?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I do 3dmark runs with sli 77% and 73% asic cards stable at 1566 core 8200 mem on air and stock bios. Very bad coil whine though from the evga acx 2.0 980s.. but they clock too good to rma..


that sounds really nice, after about an hour of testing last night, 1525 core and 8200 mem was about the highest I could do at 1.2v in firestrike on air. but hopefully after some mods it will be better.


----------



## ThornTwist

For some reason my GPU Twitch only goes up to 1299 for core. The weird thing is it says in Twitch that its going up to 1400, but GPU-Z says otherwise. Why?


----------



## ximatekorange

A bit of topic but just to share got my new 4k tv today LG 42UB820V and wow its a pc gamers dream! It supports hdmi 2.0 see pics at 60hz but only 4:2:0 colour sampling but the benefits of this are clear there is no input lag to be seen its faster than the previous monitor I had Asus pb287q which I felt was laggy at the best of times at 60hz plus post issues etc... none of that rubbish over hdmi ! I can very much recommend this tv and the great news is hdmi 2.0 works great with my 4 way gtx 980 setup. Buy one now you won't regret it perfect !


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey guys whats the best waterblock so far? Anyone got any reviews? I'm thinking about throwing my 980s under water.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey guys whats the best waterblock so far? Anyone got any reviews? I'm thinking about throwing my 980s under water.


Got EK Waterblock on my Reference 980 . Temps are realy awesome . Even when i got fans turned all the way down to unhearable 5V max temp in Crysis 3 was 40 degrees , average was more like 31-36 . Bare in mind that with my 4790k @ 4.8 Ghz @ 1.35 Volts and full use of Hyperthreading Crysis 3 does not only heat up the GPU but it also heats up CPU and whole loop gets hotter then usually but still had that awesome gpu temps . When benching something like hitman on 1642/2000 with full fanspeed i dont even reach 30 degrees so after all i would say the ek blocks are pretty good .

Here i was benching hitman with the 980 and EK Block with full fanspeed :


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Got EK Waterblock on my Reference 980 . Temps are realy awesome . Even when i got fans turned all the way down to unhearable 5V max temp in Crysis 3 was 40 degrees , average was more like 31-36 . Bare in mind that with my 4790k @ 4.8 Ghz @ 1.35 Volts and full use of Hyperthreading Crysis 3 does not only heat up the GPU but it also heats up CPU and whole loop gets hotter then usually but still had that awesome gpu temps . When benching something like hitman on 1642/2000 with full fanspeed i dont even reach 30 degrees so after all i would say the ek blocks are pretty good .
> 
> Here i was benching hitman with the 980 and EK Block with full fanspeed :


Man I got to learn how to benchmark games... That looks beautiful man.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Man I got to learn how to benchmark games... That looks beautiful man.


Subscribe then







. About 30 Benchmark videos going to be uploaded these days where i compare kingpin stock vs 980 stock and kingpin max oc vs 980 max oc







.


----------



## Tych-0

1642?!? Damn is that gaming stable?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> 1642?!? Damn is that gaming stable?


Not realy but played Battlefield 4 and some other stuff for several hours with 1600/2000 . But my 24/7 OC is 1561/2000 .


----------



## Tony23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Not realy but played Battlefield 4 and some other stuff for several hours with 1600/2000 . But my 24/7 OC is 1561/2000 .


Hey did you use the stock thermal paste that ships with the EK water blocks? I am going to order the EKWBs for my tri-sli 980 setup. And I wanted to know if I should get separate thermal paste/pads.

General question, does the quality (voltage stability under load) of my PSU affect the GPUs? Especially in tri-sli? So, should I get a gold/platinum PSU? Or there is no difference?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Hey did you use the stock thermal paste that ships with the EK water blocks? I am going to order the EKWBs for my tri-sli 980 setup. And I wanted to know if I should get separate thermal paste/pads.
> 
> General question, does the quality (voltage stability under load) of my PSU affect the GPUs? Especially in tri-sli? So, should I get a gold/platinum PSU? Or there is no difference?


1) I did - it's pretty good stuff.

2) Use the pads supplied - they are the correct thickness.

3) Yes

3) Depends - what PSU do you currently have?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Hey did you use the stock thermal paste that ships with the EK water blocks? I am going to order the EKWBs for my tri-sli 980 setup. And I wanted to know if I should get separate thermal paste/pads.
> 
> General question, does the quality (voltage stability under load) of my PSU affect the GPUs? Especially in tri-sli? So, should I get a gold/platinum PSU? Or there is no difference?


1. I always use Gelid GC Extreme Thermal paste for GPU / CPU
2. I would recommend you to get Gelid GC Extreme as Thermal paste for your GPU die and small drops on the ram before putting the pads on
3. Dude , youre buying gpus for near 2k $ and cheap out on the power supply ? Get a propper ps from a good brand man when spending so much money in your rig . After all the Power supply is the heart of your machine .


----------



## t41nt3d

Got the GALAX 980 4GB 2 days ago.

80.7 ASIC and doing some overclocking yesterday I've been able to hit 1502mhz / 7.8Ghz stock bios.

I'm getting an odd score with Valley 1.0 however, I'll be able to have a go at Firestrike later today, but with Valley I see the reviews/other peoples scores with similar clocks to my card hit around 3500 in Valley, yet with the about clocks I'm only getting in the 3200 Score range. Checking MSI Afterburner graphs and running a log file throughout the card is always those clocks and TDP hits max 123%.

Any ideas or is it just Valley being crap?

Running it on x99 i7-5820K.


----------



## MK3Steve

Test how far she can clock without artifacts in firestrike or skydiver







.


----------



## Tony23

Yea of course I will buy a gold/platinum rated PSU, as I have done in the past. Its just the thought of let's say an average PSU holding back the performance of a GPU never crossed my mind really before. I just have limited experience PSU wise, only used one in my current work rig. So when Dilla69 talked about PSU as a hindering factor, it came as a surprise to me. Thanks for the confirmation. I just have a few low rated used PSUs, now I realise I should definitely get a real high quality PSU.

You chose Gelid GC Extreme from experience and/or reviews?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Hey did you use the stock thermal paste that ships with the EK water blocks? I am going to order the EKWBs for my tri-sli 980 setup. And I wanted to know if I should get separate thermal paste/pads.
> 
> General question, does the quality (voltage stability under load) of my PSU affect the GPUs? Especially in tri-sli? So, should I get a gold/platinum PSU? Or there is no difference?


The difference between good and great thermal paste is maybe 2-3C, I have seen a few controlled tests comparing a bunch. With that said Tuniq TX-4 did come out as the "best" thermal paste in the comparison. I use Artic Silver 5 cause I have a tube kicking around. The key really is how it is applied, and how much. Also tighten down the block little by little in a crisscross rotation. That way the paste is spread evenly out from the center of the CPU/GPU.

As far as your PSU it depends on what you have now. I used to have a Corsair CX750M but switched to an HX850 when I added a second GTX770 last year. I got better stability with my OCed Haswell 4670K. It was very stable but would sometimes crash/blue screen when awaking from a long sleep. The new PSU was rated to provide the correct ultra low voltage for Haswell sleep cycles, and it never happened again after I changed to the HX.


----------



## nemm

How is the custom bios development and testing progressing in particular the boost disable feature?


----------



## MonarchX

When you guys are reporting your clocks, are you reporting what nVidia Inspector shows as Est. Max ? Or do you take your reading directly from MSI AB monitor? My card never ever goes to Est. Max and just boosts normally. Some people say that their cards boost to Est Max value... I guess its those with really good overclockers..?


----------



## funfordcobra

Boost clock on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> When you guys are reporting your clocks, are you reporting what nVidia Inspector shows as Est. Max ? Or do you take your reading directly from MSI AB monitor? My card never ever goes to Est. Max and just boosts normally. Some people say that their cards boost to Est Max value... I guess its those with really good overclockers..?


Boost clock on GPUZ


----------



## MURDoctrine

Max boost on AB or Precision X. That is the number 90% of the people here are reporting.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Didn't have time to test it thoroughly but the temp target control in the new version of MBT works for those who don't like relying on software to control the fans.

If you want the card to run semi-passively, set PER01 and RPM01 to 0. Then set PER11 to 0 and TMP11 to something around 60.

On an open air bench with no additional fans the card was sitting at 47-50°C while surfing the internet and playing a video file.

Still not sure if changing RPM11-12 does anything though.

Also, the reference fan seems to reliably work down to 4% fan speed.


----------



## roybiggens

What would cause a 980 to basically "lose" it's overclock setting while playing a game?

I'm running into this and it doesn't seem to matter if I use Afterburner or Precision X. I'm playing iracing with a capped frame rate of 121 FPS. The card rarely gets over 70C while in the game. The power limit is set to max of 111% and I've increased the voltage sliders too, but it doesn't seem to matter.

Currently I'm running it at 1400mhz and the mem at 7800mhz. When it happens, the card completely resets itself to stock settings, including the fan curve even, and it drops me back to Windows.


----------



## lilchronic

^^display driver crash


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> In theory changing the 2nd line of the voltage table min value from 1188 to 1215 should cap it at the max it seems to do, which is 1215mv.Basically the 2nd line seems to be MAX voltage range as per GPU tweak. Not sure I trust what GPU Tweak reports and I'll have to get the multimeter out this weekend to see how close it really is.


Ok just checked it out and with PrecisionX, K-Boost on ,no load and +25mv (max voltage boost available) the clock runs at 1542 and 1213mv on the vga hotwire test point, when i load it up with a game it will drop down to 1507 (k-boost is on) and it reads 1219mv at test point. This is with NoLimitsv3, so min "Max Volts" is up to 1188mv, plus the 25mv from voltage boost gives 1212mv with is what PrecisionX is reading.Notably PrecisionX, MSI AB and GPU-Z are all reading a voltage step from vbios, so its not live reading, but its way more accurate the GPU Tweak.

Its interesting that it will run 1542 with no load at around 115w 50c, but drop to 1507 at around 230w 65c so its not power limiting or temp limiting It always seems to have vrel up so I am wondering if the limiting is because it can't meet the voltage table requires because of the ASUS Strix 1212mv cap?


----------



## seithan

I've ordered the EVGA G2 1000 to replace the old Toughpower 750 with the 1x6pin /1x8pin limitation. I'm interested to see if I can overclock at higher stable speeds on the stock G1 BIOS.


----------



## famich

Yesterday I have received the second EVGA GTX 980 - this time the ACX 2.0 version- ASIC 76.7% , the cooler is very silent..

a quick test Heaven max tesselation - card power on 103% with 125 MHz offset @ 1553 MHz in the loop around 1H -OK !

looks to be a good clocker !!


----------



## ThornTwist

So Do I need to be validated to join the club?

Here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bhnsk


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> So Do I need to be validated to join the club?
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bhnsk


Fill in the form in Post #1


----------



## famich

I wonder where Skyn3t is with his modded BIOS s ...


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Fill in the form in Post #1


I don't see a form, unless your talking about that Google spreadsheet or something, in which case I don't know anything about that.

NVM, found it.

Anyone know if there is an x99 platform club?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't see a form, unless your talking about that Google spreadsheet or something, in which case I don't know anything about that.


Click on "Form: GTX 980 Owners" and fill all the required information.


----------



## ThornTwist




----------



## mcg75

Need help with serious question here gentlemen.

Is anybody here running gtx 980 SLI with different model gtx 980 such as one evga and one zotac?

Nvidia says it's supposed to work but it does not. Keeps saying SLI bridge is missing.

I had an issue for weeks where a evga gtx 980 SC I bought and a 980 Zotac Omega would not work together. Tried everything evga "tech support" wanted me to try including trying the cards in another system so I tore mine apart and installed another motherboard, ram and ssd with a fresh install of windows 7. Complete waste of my time. And after all that, they are still sticking to the Asus Hero as being the actual problem.

A small program called differentsliauto got it working by patching the NVidia driver to allow two cards with different device id's to work. Told "tech support" this and they still ignored it and keep blaming the board.

My friend needed his zotac back so I ordered a gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 to complete my SLI. I asked evga tech support twice if this would work while I had a chance to cancel the order and they said I would have no issues. So I ordered.

Yesterday there was a user on the evga forums using a gtx 970 sc reference and an acx 2.0 together on a evga x99 board having exactly the same issue I was getting them to work together.

So, anybody else having issues getting two different versions to work in SLI? And if you do or don't, what motherboard are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Need help with serious question here gentlemen.
> 
> Is anybody here running gtx 980 SLI with different model gtx 980 such as one evga and one zotac?
> 
> Nvidia says it's supposed to work but it does not. Keeps saying SLI bridge is missing.
> 
> I had an issue for weeks where a evga gtx 980 SC I bought and a 980 Zotac Omega would not work together. Tried everything evga "tech support" wanted me to try including trying the cards in another system so I tore mine apart and installed another motherboard, ram and ssd with a fresh install of windows 7. Complete waste of my time. And after all that, they are still sticking to the Asus Hero as being the actual problem.
> 
> A small program called differentsliauto got it working by patching the NVidia driver to allow two cards with different device id's to work. Told "tech support" this and they still ignored it and keep blaming the board.
> 
> My friend needed his zotac back so I ordered a gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 to complete my SLI. I asked evga tech support twice if this would work while I had a chance to cancel the order and they said I would have no issues. So I ordered.
> 
> Yesterday there was a user on the evga forums using a gtx 970 sc reference and an acx 2.0 together on a evga x99 board having exactly the same issue I was getting them to work together.
> 
> So, anybody else having issues getting two different versions to work in SLI? And if you do or don't, what motherboard are you using?
> 
> Thanks.


The reference and ACX2 are both reference boards.

Flash one of them with the others BIOS. They will appear identical.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> The reference and ACX2 are both reference boards.
> 
> Flash one of them with the others BIOS. They will appear identical.


beat me too it, the sc bios is working perfectly on my stock EVGA 980


----------



## Silent Scone

lol of course it is! I can't imagine there are any reference 980s that can't do SC clocks.


----------



## ThornTwist

I thought every card was just a little bit different so its really uncommon to be able to mod the bios on 2 cards exactly the same?


----------



## Darylrese

So I bit the bullet on Two EVGA GTX 980 SC's







Only had a play around for an hour so far but WOW!


----------



## vmanuelgm

SteveTA, is it possible to use your bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Need help with serious question here gentlemen.
> 
> Is anybody here running gtx 980 SLI with different model gtx 980 such as one evga and one zotac?
> 
> Nvidia says it's supposed to work but it does not. Keeps saying SLI bridge is missing.
> 
> I had an issue for weeks where a evga gtx 980 SC I bought and a 980 Zotac Omega would not work together. Tried everything evga "tech support" wanted me to try including trying the cards in another system so I tore mine apart and installed another motherboard, ram and ssd with a fresh install of windows 7. Complete waste of my time. And after all that, they are still sticking to the Asus Hero as being the actual problem.
> 
> A small program called differentsliauto got it working by patching the NVidia driver to allow two cards with different device id's to work. Told "tech support" this and they still ignored it and keep blaming the board.
> 
> My friend needed his zotac back so I ordered a gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 to complete my SLI. I asked evga tech support twice if this would work while I had a chance to cancel the order and they said I would have no issues. So I ordered.
> 
> Yesterday there was a user on the evga forums using a gtx 970 sc reference and an acx 2.0 together on a evga x99 board having exactly the same issue I was getting them to work together.
> 
> So, anybody else having issues getting two different versions to work in SLI? And if you do or don't, what motherboard are you using?
> 
> Thanks.


When this happens, usually one of the cards (or its sli connectors) is failing...


----------



## mfranco702

yay finally in stock

game on!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So I bit the bullet on Two EVGA GTX 980 SC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had a play around for an hour so far but WOW!


Tell me about it. I upgraded from 2x 660s and at stock I was getting 20% better stores in Fire Strike.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> You chose Gelid GC Extreme from experience and/or reviews?


I choose it both from experience + reviews . Ive used some other thermal pastes in the past and when i changed it to gelid i got some degrees drop . But please dont expect big drops when your currently using something good like Artic-MX2 and then jumping to Gelid GC Extreme . Its just a tiny bit better temps but then again , were talking about 1-3 degrees eventually . You can check some reviews online with Gelid GC Extreme and other thermal pastes . Gelid GC Extreme will be most likely on top of all exept liquid metal .


----------



## ThornTwist

I use this is it any good? I guess I just thought all compound is the same when I bought it.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Need help with serious question here gentlemen.
> 
> Is anybody here running gtx 980 SLI with different model gtx 980 such as one evga and one zotac?
> 
> Nvidia says it's supposed to work but it does not. Keeps saying SLI bridge is missing.
> 
> I had an issue for weeks where a evga gtx 980 SC I bought and a 980 Zotac Omega would not work together. Tried everything evga "tech support" wanted me to try including trying the cards in another system so I tore mine apart and installed another motherboard, ram and ssd with a fresh install of windows 7. Complete waste of my time. And after all that, they are still sticking to the Asus Hero as being the actual problem.
> 
> A small program called differentsliauto got it working by patching the NVidia driver to allow two cards with different device id's to work. Told "tech support" this and they still ignored it and keep blaming the board.
> 
> My friend needed his zotac back so I ordered a gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 to complete my SLI. I asked evga tech support twice if this would work while I had a chance to cancel the order and they said I would have no issues. So I ordered.
> 
> Yesterday there was a user on the evga forums using a gtx 970 sc reference and an acx 2.0 together on a evga x99 board having exactly the same issue I was getting them to work together.
> 
> So, anybody else having issues getting two different versions to work in SLI? And if you do or don't, what motherboard are you using?
> 
> Thanks.


Running SLi with EVGA Ref SC and ACX SC with 0 issues , both cards got a different BIOS with different clocks. No problem.. MB: Asrock OC Formula Z 77


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> SteveTA, is it possible to use your bios
> When this happens, usually one of the cards (or its sli connectors) is failing...


That's what I thought as well but it's not the case at all.

I have 3 SLI bridges. None of them work.

The differentsliauto program is the only thing that worked.

The current NVidia drivers sees both cards as being different because of their device id.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who knows if the EVGA StepUp Program is valid for EVGA GTX980 SC?


----------



## Silent Scone

Check on the site.

They normally are. It excludes all Hydro and Classified models.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who knows if the EVGA StepUp Program is valid for EVGA GTX980 SC?




*http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/*


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Running SLi with EVGA Ref SC and ACX SC with 0 issues , both cards got a different BIOS with different clocks. No problem.. MB: Asrock OC Formula Z 77


I believe its your zotac card causing the sli issues and zotac is aware of it. Try to send your zotac card back for refund if possible.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/*


my GTX 980 SC is out of this program?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my GTX 980 SC is out of this program?


That list is what you can step up to, not from.

Once you register, you can check.

I expect you will be eligible - I am.


----------



## Technatorium

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/

So apparently we will see some 8 gb VRAM versions of the 970 and 980 cards before the end of the year.

Grr, Just got my Gigabyte 980 G1. It is a nice card though.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> yay finally in stock
> 
> game on!


I couldn't help but notice the name of your rig lol My computer addiction has caused many fights between my wife and I. The money is a pretty big issue but for us it's the time spent on the computer. I try to not stay on it much when she's awake and moving around the house so we can spend more time together.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technatorium*
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/
> 
> So apparently we will see some 8 gb VRAM versions of the 970 and 980 cards before the end of the year.
> 
> Grr, Just got my Gigabyte 980 G1. It is a nice card though.


I noticed that. Same memory bus, though. I'm wondering how much of a benefit we'd actually see with these 8GB cards at 4K, or if there'd be a memory bandwidth bottleneck moving textures in and out of vram. Though I imagine games like Shadow of Mordor might benefit due to the sheer volume of uncompressed textures (Ultra).


----------



## DRen72

I'm trying to decide between Evga 980 GTX SC or Evga 980 GTX SC with ACX 2.0 cooler. I have gathered that both can OC very well.

My case has good airflow and CPU is on water but knowing that ACX dumps heat into the case then in turn uses the same warm air to cool itself seems like after a while it would get hotter than the reference blower SC.

From that standpoint, which would you choose?


----------



## Technatorium

Yeh I was reading some other article sites where people were going back and forth on whether it would help or not. I could see it helping a few select games like Star Citizen in particular which I am very much in on.

At any rate, I am still happy to have a 980, I wonder if Gigabyte does any trades or not. Almost wish I went with EVGA with their step-up program.


----------



## KingCry

So has anyone hit 1700mhz on water yet with their 980's?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> yay finally in stock
> 
> game on!


Ahh a fellow Las Vegan. Gratz man your gonna love em.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So has anyone hit 1700mhz on water yet with their 980's?


cant imagine .... maybee 1-2 cards out of 1000 will be aviable to do that probably







.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> cant imagine .... maybee 1-2 cards out of 1000 will be aviable to do that probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe on LNC


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> cant imagine .... maybee 1-2 cards out of 1000 will be aviable to do that probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I'm looking forward to seeing what the 980 classies are gonna do then because that's what is stopping me from going to the 900 series because my 770's can hit around 1450mhz for benching stable but temps are pretty high to have 24/7 for gaming.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Maybe on LNC


We where talking about regular watercooling mate , on LNC we´re talking about way way other numbers , probably







....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well I'm looking forward to seeing what the 980 classies are gonna do then because that's what is stopping me from going to the 900 series because my 770's can hit around 1450mhz for benching stable but temps are pretty high to have 24/7 for gaming.


Well iam interessted in the classified aswell since it got a pcb wich can handel the higher wattage with ease and the ability to overvolt more then 1.275 wich can give us some higher overclocks . With that + a good luck in the silicon lottery the 980 classified for sure will break 1700 Mhz on water . Will this be gamestable 24/7 Stuff ? No .... most likely just peak clocks for benchmarking . But then again i dont care at all about the classified as long as there will be no waterblocks for them . Wont ever run a card without watercooling again in my life i think







.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> We where talking about regular watercooling mate , on LNC we´re talking about way way other numbers , probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Well iam interessted in the classified aswell since it got a pcb wich can handel the higher wattage with ease and the ability to overvolt more then 1.275 wich can give us some higher overclocks . With that + a good luck in the silicon lottery the 980 classified for sure will break 1700 Mhz on water . Will this be gamestable 24/7 Stuff ? No .... most likely just peak clocks for benchmarking . But then again i dont care at all about the classified as long as there will be no waterblocks for them . Wont ever run a card without watercooling again in my life i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well after my current 770's I want to be able to hit then high 1600mhz or in the 1700mhz range if I can for peak overclocks and just run about 100mhz less gamestable 24/7 clocks


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well after my current 770's I want to be able to hit then high 1600mhz or in the 1700mhz range if I can for peak overclocks and just run about 100mhz less gamestable 24/7 clocks


Changes for a card with realy rockstable 1600+ Mhz are realy small i think . Then again when it comes to the rocksolid theme we have to speak about the voltage you want to apply for 24/7 , probably not more then 1.275 i think ? And bare in mind rockstable doesent mean playing bf4 mutliplayer for an hour like some of the guys maybee think , rockstable means : no crashes , no artifacts whatsoever in ANY Game , in ANY Benchmark , on ANY Resolution , on ANY Details setting







.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Changes for a card with realy rockstable 1600+ Mhz are realy small i think . Then again when it comes to the rocksolid theme we have to speak about the voltage you want to apply for 24/7 , probably not more then 1.275 i think ? And bare in mind rockstable doesent mean playing bf4 mutliplayer for an hour like some of the guys maybee think , rockstable means : no crashes , no artifacts whatsoever in ANY Game , in ANY Benchmark , on ANY Resolution , on ANY Details setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah my cards on air rocksolid stable is 1371mhz on the core and 2008mhz on the memory any higher on the core and it starts overheating.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm trying to decide between Evga 980 GTX SC or Evga 980 GTX SC with ACX 2.0 cooler. I have gathered that both can OC very well.
> 
> My case has good airflow and CPU is on water but knowing that ACX dumps heat into the case then in turn uses the same warm air to cool itself seems like after a while it would get hotter than the reference blower SC.
> 
> From that standpoint, which would you choose?


Reference blower dumps the air out, bu ACX2.0 is very silent ..checked up before I have mounted the EKWB block on it..
Reference cooler cannot sustain the temp target and the card starts to throttle very soon


----------



## Tych-0

I'm going water on my next cards but it seems currently at least that water seems to get you next to no advantage on these cards. And with crossfire 290X being more or less equal to SLI 980 at 1440p and beyond (see the [H] SLI review 980s don't do as well as you would expect) I'm compelled to wait for a ti or a Titan 2 or whatever is next to power my ROG Swift.

Some context in that I'm primarily playing bf4, currently using ULMB at 85Hz with my SLI 780s. The next step up is 120Hz, and the 980s aren't up for that challenge, not even close.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I'm going water on my next cards but it seems currently at least that water seems to get you next to no advantage on these cards. And with crossfire 290X being more or less equal to SLI 980 at 1440p and beyond (see the [H] SLI review 980s don't do as well as you would expect) I'm compelled to wait for a ti or a Titan 2 or whatever is next to power my ROG Swift.
> 
> Some context in that I'm primarily playing bf4, currently using ULMB at 85Hz with my SLI 780s. The next step up is 120Hz, and the 980s aren't up for that challenge, not even close.


A single 980 will be faster then a single 780 . Two 980´s will be faster then two 780s







.


----------



## Tych-0

Not enough to make the jump from 85Hz to 120Hz in BF4 though. My 780s can do about 85 fps min but the 980s unfortunately aren't enough power to get all the way up to 120 fps min which is the next step up for ULMB.

The SLI scaling on the 980s is pretty disappointing especially at higher resolutions.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Not enough to make the jump from 85Hz to 120Hz in BF4 though. My 780s can do about 85 fps min but the 980s unfortunately aren't enough power to get all the way up to 120 fps min which is the next step up for ULMB.


Then you have to OC the cpu more! More cpu speed and memoryspeed helps in Bf4








... and 6+ cores helps too. 4500+ 6core and 2666mhz mem is the way to get 120+ minimum fps on ultrasettings 1080p easy


----------



## Tych-0

I'm talking 1440p


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I'm talking 1440p


1440p @ ultrasettings is ULTRAsmooth with my Swift monitor 144hz g-sync, so I'll think yoy will be satisfied too









5960x @ 4700, 3200mhz cl14 mem and 2 x 980 @ 1500mhz is enough easy for med 1440P ultrasettings for 144hz. CPU is the bottleneck in bf4


----------



## Tych-0

Gsync is nice, but after trying ULMB I can't go back, and there is no way you're getting 120 fps min in bf4 with SLI 980s no matter what cpu you have.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Then you have to OC the cpu more! More cpu speed and memoryspeed helps in Bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and 6+ cores helps too. 4500+ 6core and 2666mhz mem is the way to get 120+ minimum fps on ultrasettings 1080p easy


6 Cores gives you almost no improvement in bf4 + if you got an haswell youre fine with 2400 Mhz Memory . Ive tested 1600/2000/2400/2600/2666/2800 Memory on a certain scene in bf4 . Jump from 1600 to 2400 was quite nice , was something around 10 Fps but from 2400-2800 it was like a increasement of 1-2 fps max .

Here you can see some 4+ Cores vs 4 Core CPUs in BF4 : ( scroll al the way down to the benchmark table )

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-i7-5960X-CPU-259152/Tests/Core-i7-5960X-und-i7-5820K-Test-Haswell-Extreme-1134186/


----------



## looniam

for those that may care:
GeForce GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling



pretty much the same as ~2.5 years ago:

Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680


that is all.


----------



## Tych-0

I wonder how SLI affects this. 16x/16x vs 16x/8x vs 8x/8x etc.

The recent [H] SLI review shows there is a lot to be desired as far as SLI scaling goes; AMD seems to be doing better in that department now.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> 6 Cores gives you almost no improvement in bf4 + if you got an haswell youre fine with 2400 Mhz Memory . Ive tested 1600/2000/2400/2600/2666/2800 Memory on a certain scene in bf4 . Jump from 1600 to 2400 was quite nice , was something around 10 Fps but from 2400-2800 it was like a increasement of 1-2 fps max .
> 
> Here you can see some 4+ Cores vs 4 Core CPUs in BF4 : ( scroll al the way down to the benchmark table )
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-i7-5960X-CPU-259152/Tests/Core-i7-5960X-und-i7-5820K-Test-Haswell-Extreme-1134186/


6 core helps in Multiplayer... What is singleplayer? I got higher minimumfps in Mp with 4960x @ 4700 Vs 4790K @ 4700 mhz. Sli 780 ti classy.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 6 core helps in Multiplayer... What is singleplayer? I got higher minimumfps in Mp with 4960x @ 4700 Vs 4790K @ 4700 mhz. Sli 780 ti classy.


How you wanna messure fps properly in multiplayer ? And i highly doubt 6/8 core wont give you much more performance in bf4 multiplayer . Its just not a game wich was made for more then 4 Cores or even made for Hyperthreading . There was a long debate because of this ending up by two users switching from 4770k to current 8 core monsters and dident gained anything at all , in fact one of them could only get his new 8 core monster up to 4.4 Ghz and was way slower with this one interms of min fps instead of his 4.8 Ghz 4770k . If you want to gain some fps and want to upgrade from 1600 to 2400-2600 ish memory , id say yes will give you some nice more min fps . But when it comes to upgrading from 4 Core to 6 or 8 Core its not worth it considering the cost . You gain almost nothing out of it .
Games like Crysis 3 do benefit quite big from more then 4 cores + hyperthreading , but not bf4 ....


----------



## theMillen

i saw 1610... shortly b4 a crash


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> i saw 1610... shortly b4 a crash


Sounds like rocksolid stuff


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Sounds like rocksolid stuff


exactly  i can do 1590, but with no ram oc







so i settled for 1500-1540 with ram at 8k


----------



## Tych-0

I can't help but read your posts in Meatwad's voice lol.


----------



## Axon

Ok been doing some game benchmarking using Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor specs and results below

i5 4670K @ 4.0GHz
16GB DDR3 2400MHz
Dual Reference GTX 980's @ Stock Clocks
MSI Z87-G45

4K Rendering Results

Run 1 - 47.33 average fps
Run 2 - 46.51 average fps
Run 3 - 46.98 average fps

1080p Rendering Results

Run 1 - 124.82 average fps
Run 2 - 128.98 average fps
Run 3 - 133.02 average fps

I have an i7 4790K arriving tomorrow i will run these tests again and see what happens.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> i5 4670K @ 4.0GHz
> 16GB DDR3 2400MHz
> Dual Reference GTX 980's @ Stock Clocks
> MSI Z87-G45
> 
> I have an i7 4790K arriving tomorrow i will run these tests again and see what happens.


You posted this because of the 4 vs 6/8 core debate ive got with Nizzen on the last page ? Because your new 4790k is same as your old 4670k a 4 core cpu














.


----------



## StephenP85

Didn't know that game took advantage of hyperthreading at all. Honestly never looked too closely at CPU usage running it (I have a 4770K).


----------



## kiwiis

New Galax 980 Hall of Fame looks amazing, step aside Classified! http://videocardz.com/53918/galax-geforce-gtx-980-hof-pictured


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You posted this because of the 4 vs 6/8 core debate ive got with Nizzen on the last page ? Because your new 4790k is same as your old 4670k a 4 core cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol honestly ive not been keeping up to date with this thread im only getting the i7 4790K to speed up rendering, video editing and other applications but im interested to see if there is any difference in games


----------



## Tych-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> New Galax 980 Hall of Fame looks amazing, step aside Classified! http://videocardz.com/53918/galax-geforce-gtx-980-hof-pictured


Looks great, too bad Galaxy left the North American market.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Lol honestly ive not been keeping up to date with this thread im only getting the i7 4790K to speed up rendering, video editing and other applications but im interested to see if there is any difference in games


Ok well but better post results of a cpu change in a cpu thread







:thumb:


----------



## ozzy1925

i ordered 2 x 980 strix today.I wonder how many pci slots does 1 card covers 2 or 2.5?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hey Guys,

Just want to get your thoughts. Replaced my EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler for an EK block last night. What an effort (power went out for 3 hours right in the middle of removing the cooler).

Anyway it is together and running. Not sure if I am really happy with the temps.............

Ambient room temp = 25 degrees.

GTX 980 Idle temp = 25 degrees

GTX 980 Load temp = 42 degrees (after 2 hours of benching).

Max overclock I can get is:

Core = 1555
Mem = 8200

I used ProlimaTech PK-1 for the TIM on the core, it is a bit more "solid" than Gelid Extreme.

Under idle stock fan cooler temps were:

Ambient room temp = 25 degrees

GTX 980 Idle temp = 33 degrees

GTX 980 Load temp = 58 degrees

Not sure if I should remove the block and re-apply the Gelid instead OR wait for the bubbles to work out of the loop and PK-1 to "settle" in (it says no "burn in" time).

If I was to re-do the block, would mean pulling down loop and draining again.

Should I just be happy with the result??

It shows that the cards are very cool and that the ACX 2.0 is also a very cool running stock cooler.

Please share your thoughts.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## funfordcobra

I took back my two (80%+ Asic) evga gtx 980 acx 2.0 cards and swapped them for the Asus strix 980s because of horrible coil whine from both cards. Dispite the two strix having a 65% and 69% asics score, I was able to pull off higher clocks and benchmark scores. Coil whine is there on there but much quieter.

I was hoping the non reference pcb from Asus would eliminate the whine using all their parts but I guess this is prone to these cards. 4 out of 4 from two top vendors whine the same. I think the only reason the Asus is more quiet is because of all the shielding around the PCB where the evga had next to none. I do like the look of the Asus over the evga and that they run cooler and they have an 8 pin and 6 pin power.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Ambient room temp = 25 degrees.
> 
> GTX 980 Idle temp = 25 degrees
> 
> GTX 980 Load temp = 42 degrees (after 2 hours of benching).


What radspace uve got ? and when you reached that 42 degrees on what fanspeeds your ran your rad fans ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there a reason why Ryse son of rome stutters like a crap on my GTX980 SLI at 1920x1200?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I can't help but read your posts in Meatwad's voice lol.


OKAY OKAY OKAY I GOT IT, Do what now??? ... DON YELL AT MEEE! xD


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there a reason why Ryse son of rome stutters like a crap on my GTX980 SLI at 1920x1200?


Disable hyperthreading i would say .


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> What radspace uve got ? and when you reached that 42 degrees on what fanspeeds your ran your rad fans ?


2 x XSPC RX480's with the fans only at 50%

Only have the GTX 980 and the 5960X (@4.3GHz - 1.230v).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Disable hyperthreading i would say .


I will try this, have you tried it? Does it improve the situation?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> 2 x XSPC AX480's with the fans only at 50%
> 
> Only have the GTX 980 and the 5960X (@4.3GHz - 1.230v).


Well ive got : 360x30 3x120 ; 280x45 2x140 ; Mora360 8x180 . When all fans are at super low speed (5v) and pump only runs at 50 % and ive playing crysis 3 for like 2-3 hours without a "desktop break" i max out at 40 degrees , average is more like 30-36 ~ . Bare in mind that when iam talking about crysis 3 this is the game that heats the most with its full cpu usage at some passages and use of hyperthreading it heats cpu as well as it heats gpu with its graphics so the whole loop gets hotter then in usual games . In other games like BF4 4xMSAA maxed out i got even lower temps like 30-34 with max peak of lets say 37 or something . When i turn fans all the way up i get ridicolous temps . When benching something like hitman absolution maxed + 8xMSAA while fans and pump running at 100 % i get like 27 degrees gpu temp .
After all i think your gpu temp could be a bit better but isent bad at all . But if i was you i would try gelid gc extreme , but please only a thin layer and wait 1-3 days after you apply´d it to make your final conclusion .

I just uploaded this video to test something myself and will delete it tomorrow or so but here you can have a look how my temps are looking when iam benching hitman :


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Looks great, too bad Galaxy left the North American market.


really?!?!? fawk, the HoF series is incredible :S was thinking of selling my acx to grab one of those


----------



## Syceo

Geezus... splashed water all over the mobo so used the hairdryer in a boot trick











all good now 980's are a go



And now for the overclock


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I will try this, have you tried it? Does it improve the situation?


No but when crysis 3 was released there was a lot of trouble about ppl crapping out with hyperthreading in this game too . Since Son of Rome or whatever is called used the same engine it could be that its the same sh** like on crysis 3 release .


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Geezus... splashed water all over the mobo so used the hairdryer in a boot trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all good now 980's are a go
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the overclock













































That sinking feeling... almost felt like throwing up aye? personally i would've waited at least a day after completely drying with the hair dryer but, glad it worked out for you. id still keep an eye out for corrosion.
EDIT: btw, sexy sweet setup you go there!


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sinking feeling... almost felt like throwing up aye? personally i would've waited at least a day after completely drying with the hair dryer but, glad it worked out for you. id still keep an eye out for corrosion.
> EDIT: btw, sexy sweet setup you go there!


Cheers Millen, and yeah, was nearly sick in my mouth at the sight of all that water over the mobo







, fortunately the armour took the brunt of it, so happy days


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Well ive got : 360x30 3x120 ; 280x45 2x140 ; Mora360 8x180 . When all fans are at super low speed (5v) and pump only runs at 50 % and ive playing crysis 3 for like 2-3 hours without a "desktop break" i max out at 40 degrees , average is more like 30-36 ~ . Bare in mind that when iam talking about crysis 3 this is the game that heats the most with its full cpu usage at some passages and use of hyperthreading it heats cpu as well as it heats gpu with its graphics so the whole loop gets hotter then in usual games . In other games like BF4 4xMSAA maxed out i got even lower temps like 30-34 with max peak of lets say 37 or something . When i turn fans all the way up i get ridicolous temps . When benching something like hitman absolution maxed + 8xMSAA while fans and pump running at 100 % i get like 27 degrees gpu temp .
> After all i think your gpu temp could be a bit better but isent bad at all . But if i was you i would try gelid gc extreme , but please only a thin layer and wait 1-3 days after you apply´d it to make your final conclusion .
> 
> I just uploaded this video to test something myself and will delete it tomorrow or so but here you can have a look how my temps are looking when iam benching hitman :


I used the EK recommended method of a star shape or cross of TIM over the GPU Die. Might have an air pocket in the TIM???

They are not "bad" temps as such, just not far from the stock air cooler. I expected temps such as you describe.

I really dont want to pull down the loop and card. Sigh. Will have to otherwise it will annoy me. Geez I hate doing this to myself at times.

Thanks for the reply.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I can't help but read your posts in Meatwad's voice lol.


Lol, I was gonna say the same thing but about Axon and that Tsoukalos guy from Ancient Aliens. I can hear his voice when I read his posts...


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, I was gonna say the same thing but about Axon and that Tsoukalos guy from Ancient Aliens. I can hear his voice when I read his posts...


Does my avatar have anything to do with that lol


----------



## traxtech

With all these terrible ports coming out, makes me sad especially since most are using a full 4gb.

I wonder how many people will be selling these for the higher memory version, or if big maxwell ever comes out

Shadow of mordor hits 4k at 1440p with Ultra
Lords of the fallen hits 4k at 1440p max settings

And i'm sure more and more will do so..


----------



## StephenP85

I don't generally go for the higher-mem gimmick versions, though big maxwell might be something to consider. I like to keep my GPU upgrades limited to an annual thing, but my 290s I bought 6 months ago pissed me off so much that I had to break that rule this time.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Does my avatar have anything to do with that lol


Nah, it must be the tone of your posts, lol. It's funny to think about the different mental images we all must have of each other. Of course my avatar leaves a lot to imagination. I try not to judge people by superficial impressions and more based on what they post, but it is sometimes fun to joke around in good humor...


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> With all these terrible ports coming out, makes me sad especially since most are using a full 4gb.
> 
> I wonder how many people will be selling these for the higher memory version, or if big maxwell ever comes out
> 
> Shadow of mordor hits 4k at 1440p with Ultra
> Lords of the fallen hits 4k at 1440p max settings
> 
> And i'm sure more and more will do so..


Im still looking for somthing that actually looks visually good


----------



## theMillen

allocated != needs; its been shown that does not hinder... yet at least!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I wonder where Skyn3t is with his modded BIOS s ...


I am guessing he feels usurped right now. Not sure. Weird that he hasn't posted nonetheless. Have I missed it? Knowing he's not adverse to busting out a hex editor so he might be able to offer more. Once again, not sure.

Skyn3t what's the issue brother? Did I hit the nail on the head there? People still appreciate your work man, regardless of MBE we appreciate everything you have done and are currently doing for the club. You're a good man. Not said enough around here about Skyn3t.

Period.


----------



## ThornTwist

Do we know what voltage is safe at this point?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I don't think my GTX980 G1 Gaming is a good overclocker.
Can only get +125 on the CPU and +400 on the memory.

Gives its 1953Mhz vram and 1517Mhz cpu.
Anything over that I get artifacts, no crashes just graphic artifacts.

Benchmarks finish perfectly though..lol..
3D Mark 11, Firestrike Extreme, Heaven etc, you just see visible graphic glitches that aren't there on stock/max oc clocks.

ASIC quality is 74.2%

Don't know if its the new 344.48 drivers or not.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I used the EK recommended method of a star shape or cross of TIM over the GPU Die. Might have an air pocket in the TIM???
> 
> They are not "bad" temps as such, just not far from the stock air cooler. I expected temps such as you describe.


I dont like star spread . I always give a decent drop in the middle then spread it with a bread and butter knife as even as i can . Well you cant expect temps like i got because i got quite some radspace more then you have to think about the mora for a second . Its an external radiator . Internal radiators always heat up at some point due to the heat in the case specialy during long loads and more or less suffering from hot air in the case . The external radiator on the other hand always gets "fresh" ambiant air to blow on the radiator and is away from the heat from inside the case .


----------



## famich

Yes, nothing comes close to the external rad







Not that I got one now, but I got the big Xigmatek Elysium without both side panels and 2x360 and one 240 rad.

BTW : two EVGA /Ref and ACX 2.0/ on water @1610 with just a small bump of the voltage


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> BTW : two EVGA /Ref and ACX 2.0/ on water @1610 with just a small bump of the voltage


ASIC´s on these cards ?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yes, nothing comes close to the external rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I got one now, but I got the big Xigmatek Elysium without both side panels and 2x360 and one 240 rad.
> 
> BTW : two EVGA /Ref and ACX 2.0/ on water @1610 with just a small bump of the voltage


You should update you sig man.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 6 core helps in Multiplayer... What is singleplayer? I got higher minimumfps in Mp with 4960x @ 4700 Vs 4790K @ 4700 mhz. Sli 780 ti classy.


Don't forget to unpark your cores. Unpark your cores.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> You should update you sig man.


will do







first cards that I bought were the reference , even 1 serial number apart... the second was a far worse clocker, so I ve sold it
the third had to go to RMA for a refund and it looks that I have been lucky with the 4th one .. a silicon lottery


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yes, nothing comes close to the external rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I got one now, but I got the big Xigmatek Elysium without both side panels and 2x360 and one 240 rad.
> 
> BTW : two EVGA /Ref and ACX 2.0/ on water @1610 with just a small bump of the voltage


Result in Firestrike extreme? If not, it does not count


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for those that may care:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much the same as ~2.5 years ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.


And I thought of replacing my 2600k... pew ... Guess it'll do its job a few more years.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yes, nothing comes close to the external rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I got one now, but I got the big Xigmatek Elysium without both side panels and 2x360 and one 240 rad.
> 
> BTW : two EVGA /Ref and ACX 2.0/ on water @1610 with just a small bump of the voltage


Hey Famich how did you get both cards to run at the same voltage?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> ASIC´s on these cards ?


79.5. And 76.7


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey Famich how did you get both cards to run at the same voltage?


First one 10 MHz less than the other


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> 79.5. And 76.7


Thx


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Ok well but better post results of a cpu change in a cpu thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Could help determine if there was a cpu bottleneck and just how much if any fps there is to be gained using 980's in sli and moving to a slightly higher cpu thus helping other with 980's and pondering about bottlenecks


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Could help determine if there was a cpu bottleneck and just how much if any fps there is to be gained using 980's in sli and moving to a slightly higher cpu thus helping other with 980's and pondering about bottlenecks


You bottlenecker you !


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You bottlenecker you !


----------



## T0B5T3R

my ASIC 67.0 (Zotac GTX980 Ref) runs very well

1550/2050 with default voltage and PT Mod @ 231W
game and bench stable 

stock air cooler replaced with EK-FC980


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> my ASIC 67.0 (Zotac GTX980 Ref) runs very well
> 
> 1550/2050 with default voltage and PT Mod @ 231W
> game and bench stable
> 
> stock air cooler replaced with EK-FC980


This stock voltage values looks exactly like mine . Replaced the stock cooler with EK-FC980 too but i had much higher asic then you ( 79% ) . This pretty much confirms what iam saying all day long to people . ASIC isent as important as most think interms of overclocking . Remebering back my 780 Ti Windfart cant made anything more then 1202 mhz stable even with 1.212 volt and had 75 % ASIC







. Was the worst 780 Ti i had on my hands







.


----------



## ThornTwist

How are you guys getting more than 1400? In GPU Tweak I can only go to 1400 for core.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> How are you guys getting more than 1400? In GPU Tweak I can only go to 1400 for core.


Please run Firestrike / Skydiver without artifacts and lets us know what was the max coreclock you can run .


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> How are you guys getting more than 1400? In GPU Tweak I can only go to 1400 for core.


you'll have to use evga precision or MSI afterburner.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Please run Firestrike / Skydiver without artifacts and lets us know what was the max coreclock you can run .


I don't get artifacts unless I have the mem clock up too high. I'll post results when I get a good valid score on fire strike. Without artifacts of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> you'll have to use evga precision or MSI afterburner.


Ok I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> First one 10 MHz less than the other


ohh okay thanks bro!


----------



## T0B5T3R

i think so too

1550/2050 without artefacts

further overclock is certainly possible, but the power target limit ist reached
more with 2x 6-pin pcie is difficult


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> my ASIC 67.0 (Zotac GTX980 Ref) runs very well
> 
> 1550/2050 with default voltage and PT Mod @ 231W
> game and bench stable
> 
> stock air cooler replaced with EK-FC980


Not bad. My 70.1% ASIC Zotac Ref will only do 1545/2000 at what I consider to be 100% stable. My 79.5% ASIC Zotac will do 1610/2000. Also using EK full-cover blocks.


----------



## ThornTwist

I got 77% on mine. Looks like the STRIXs are good cards.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I got 77% on mine. Looks like the STRIXs are good cards.


Strix 980 are instock at newegg right now!


----------



## ThornTwist

STRIX on new egg right now, good to know.

Here's my score for Fire Strike:



Edit: hold that thought. with precision x I'm getting much better scores. I post the real score in a bit.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Yea.. was sick of waiting for the local MC to get the Strix back in stock, so I got another from the Egg to replace my dead one









And my Strix ASIC score..


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Yea, I picked up a Strix and had the fiance pick up a second Strix at Microcenter so all was good.. Until the second Strix died.. Hence ordering from the Egg..


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Anyone in here increase TDP and PL to something like 350w? Any ill effects come from doing something like this?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Anyone in here increase TDP and PL to something like 350w? Any ill effects come from doing something like this?


Give 350 Watts on a 980 a try and let us know the results







. Before you do that please take a deep breath and think about whats the TPD according to nvidia specs and how far away 350 Watts would be from nv specs .


----------



## Darylrese

My EVGA GTX 980 SC's have a ASIC of 88.9% and 78.9%...is that good? Only tried them up to 1500mhz so far but don't need to overclock really at the moment. Its already overkill


----------



## Boru91

To flash moded bios with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


I can't save bios with oc mem 4099mhz








4082mhz is max


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there a reason why Ryse son of rome stutters like a crap on my GTX980 SLI at 1920x1200?


Did disableling hyperthreading helped you out with son of rome ?

EDIT :

Sry for Doublepost


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Give 350 Watts on a 980 a try and let us know the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Before you do that please take a deep breath and think about whats the TPD according to nvidia specs and how far away 350 Watts would be from nv specs .


Take a look at a few skynet bios's from the 780 variants, 500 - 600w power targets.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Take a look at a few skynet bios's from the 780 variants, 500 - 600w power targets.


Yeah put this was on card with more phases and even the base power target was quite a bit larger then the 980´s . As i said try 300/350 Watts and lets us know how it worked for you . You would actually help a lot of people who consider pushing more then 275/285 watts but are afraid of it actually .


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Did disableling hyperthreading helped you out with son of rome ?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Sry for Doublepost


no


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no


Then its probably a sli related problem .


----------



## StephenP85

Just a crappy SLI profile. Others have stated that it does have the Cryengine hyperthreading bug, but the crappy flickering and stutter is there regardless. Game isn't worth the trouble honestly.


----------



## Z Overlord

so I sometimes get this error on shutdown:

Code:



Code:


The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\0000006b
CMDre 00000001 00000084 00000110 00000004 00000020

like the error window appears on Windows shutdown, after Windows has already left the desktop environment. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Take a look at a few skynet bios's from the 780 variants, 500 - 600w power targets.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah put this was on card with more phases and even the base power target was quite a bit larger then the 980´s . As i said try 300/350 Watts and lets us know how it worked for you . You would actually help a lot of people who consider pushing more then 275/285 watts but are afraid of it actually .
Click to expand...

(just discussing here)

its just ONE power phase iirc. and the base for the GK110 is 250 watts so hitting 500 to 600 would be a 200% to 240% increase. so a increase to 300 watts would be . .what? . . (300/185=*163%*)???

btw, a side discussion on the 780 club about power usage . . . (was answering a haswell question but maxwell was mentioned:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah, haswell-E gets pretty "thirsty"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (TOTAL SYSTEM)
> 
> 
> i am partial to the EVGA G2 series myself . .what? 10 year warranty with registration! what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is really a reply to pez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yap! Pretty much the same architecture yield the same power usage once overclocked (power savings disabled) with voltage added, after all it is double core count 4 to 8 cores, almost double the power consumption, 200W to 350W (Total system, not CPU power usage) ! *You see something similar with Kepler and Maxwell architecture once the chip is overclocked and overvolted, (remember that Maxwell has voltage increase to 1,26V while Kepler only had 1,212V) GTX 980 pretty much gets close to 300W in power usage under stress!*
> Now, lets take this CPU example and transport it to Maxwell; Question: Once the current 980 cores are doubled or close (upcoming chips) will we not see increased power consumption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia is taking the same route as Intel...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

methinks 300 watts will be necessary . . . just saying









edit; typos


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> (just discussing here)
> 
> its just ONE power phase iirc. and the base for the GK110 is 250 watts so hitting 500 to 600 would be a 200% to 240% increase. so a increase to 300 watts would be . .what? . . (300/185=*163%*)???
> 
> btw, a side discussion on the 780 club about power usage . . . (was answering a haswell question but maxwell was mentioned:
> methinks 300 watts will be necessary . . . just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit; typos


Well here I am at 315w on my 970 MSI 4Gaming's with 1.250v. Running something like SkyDiver demo at 1440p with max anisotropy and tessellation I still see throttling once power limit reaches 100%+. As you can see my modified bios is allowing 315w TDP and PL at 120% which is applied through Afterburner. I'm starting to think these MSI's have some sort of hardware applied limit other than bios.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm liking the strix 980s. They are performing better than my evga sc 980s. While using lower clocks they are getting consistently higher scores.


----------



## ThornTwist

Here's my best score yet with the STRIX:


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Well here I am at 315w on my 970 MSI 4Gaming's with 1.250v. Running something like SkyDiver demo at 1440p with max anisotropy and tessellation I still see throttling once power limit reaches 100%+. As you can see my modified bios is allowing 315w TDP and PL at 120% which is applied through Afterburner. I'm starting to think these MSI's have some sort of hardware applied limit other than bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i would think since there is no reference "design" for the 970; pretty much makes "all bets are off" when comparing to the 980. however looking at your power table, are you _absolutely sure_ you have it set for 315 watts?

comparing a KEPLER modded bios that has 6 "tables":


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







there are quite a few changes. and yes i know i am comparing an apple to an orange . . . but i can't help to think there are A LOT of people modding bioses that have no idea what their doing . .no offence, not really directed at you.


----------



## r0ach

Nvidia claimed the 970 can only pull the exact same amount of power from each of it's 3 power sources, meaning 75w from PCIE, and 75w from each 6 or 8 pin connector, making the total cap 225w. I'm not sure which vendors if any worked around that cap in some way?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Anyone in here increase TDP and PL to something like 350w? Any ill effects come from doing something like this?


So much wattage could melt your mosfets , rememeber OccamRazors lecture on that


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> So much wattage could melt your mosfets , rememeber OccamRazors lecture on that


you mean this on _heat_? (slightly edited for space)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Another couple of my articles for you to read:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


would believe the same applies - have proper cooling!


----------



## Luumi

Any 980/970 amp extreme owners here that could know what the two dip switches in the back do. Other one is LN2_OTP atleast but whats the other one. I have a bad power limit on my card but changing power tables seems to get the card unstable.


----------



## seithan

Does any have a gtx980 and a gtx970 to try them on SLI if they really work? They might do as they both are the same model.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Well here I am at 315w on my 970 MSI 4Gaming's with 1.250v. Running something like SkyDiver demo at 1440p with max anisotropy and tessellation I still see throttling once power limit reaches 100%+. As you can see my modified bios is allowing 315w TDP and PL at 120% which is applied through Afterburner. I'm starting to think these MSI's have some sort of hardware applied limit other than bios.
> ]


Skydiver was the only benchmark where my 980 at 275 Watts was throttling . Dident happend in any other game / benchmark not even in Firestrike ....


----------



## aviator8

Hi guys I'm having a weird problem with my card (zotac ref ASIC 72.2 %)
Whenever I overclock my card to 1420+ 7700+ I'll get crashes in games like battlefield and so with vsync on..
But whenever I disable vsync on these games, the card can do 1480+ 7900+ easily without crashes!
Although in both overclocks I ran 3dmark and heaven with no problem at all..
So what do you think?


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Does any have a gtx980 and a gtx970 to try them on SLI if they really work? They might do as they both are the same model.


Not really, because the 980 has more Cuda cores than the 970, so clock for clock the 980 is going to be rendering differently than the 970 will thus them being sync'd should prove to be difficult.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> To flash moded bios with
> I can't save bios with oc mem 4099mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4082mhz is max


noticed


----------



## shadow85

I have just ordered 2x MSI GTX 980 Gaming cards.

Is this a decent choice for a SLI setup (my first SLI setup) or will I experience cooling issues or any other problems?


----------



## ftln

My Card:



1518mhz Boost Stable in Firestrike Ultra with NoLimits Reference Bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fuw52


----------



## aviator8

Any idea guys?
I'm loosing it with this overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Hi guys I'm having a weird problem with my card (zotac ref ASIC 72.2 %)
> Whenever I overclock my card to 1420+ 7700+ I'll get crashes in games like battlefield and so with vsync on (60 fps)..
> But whenever I disable vsync on these games, the card can do 1480+ 7900+ easily without crashes!
> Although in both overclocks I ran 3dmark and heaven with no problem at all..
> So what do you think?


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36

some minor bug fixes

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, the microcenter near me is finally getting some 980 stock. Going to get 3 when I go home to replace my 780s. Only issue, almost all are aftermarket coolers. Reference is normally better for sli, especially 3-4 way. But if all I can get is after market, is there one that works better stacked up 3 deep?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I have just ordered 2x MSI GTX 980 Gaming cards.
> 
> Is this a decent choice for a SLI setup (my first SLI setup) or will I experience cooling issues or any other problems?


I'm using these cards for my setup with no cooling issues , what is the distance between the cards ? ( how many pci-e slots )
You'll have to make sure you got plenty of airflow between the cards , I modded my Air 540 to fit 2 Silverstone AP181's in the front so air is not an issue


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> My Card:
> 
> 1518mhz Boost Stable in Firestrike Ultra with NoLimits Reference Bios
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fuw52


Beware: 1518MHz is in real only 1506.5MHz and not 1518, the GTX 980 can only switch the MHz-Frequenz within his Table - take a look at the table:

1392.5
1405.0
1418.0
1430.5
1443.0
1455.5
1468.5
1481.0
1493.5
1506.5
1519.0
1531.5
1544.5
1557.0
1569.5
1582.5
1595.0
1607.5

No MHz between this Table works! Für example: when you want to test 1519MHz, you must set minimum 1519.1 with Afterbunrer or any other tool and so on.


----------



## ftln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Beware: 1518MHz is in real only 1506.5MHz and not 1518, the GTX 980 can only switch the MHz-Frequenz within his Table - take a look at the table:
> 
> 1392.5
> 1405.0
> 1418.0
> 1430.5
> 1443.0
> 1455.5
> 1468.5
> 1481.0
> 1493.5
> 1506.5
> 1519.0
> 1531.5
> 1544.5
> 1557.0
> 1569.5
> 1582.5
> 1595.0
> 1607.5
> 
> No MHz between this Table works! Für example: when you want to test 1519MHz, you must set minimum 1519.1 with Afterbunrer or any other tool and so on.


Ah I didnt realise this, but anyway for areference card I think this is great. I just need a AIO watercooler now if anybody knows of where I can get one??


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So, the microcenter near me is finally getting some 980 stock. Going to get 3 when I go home to replace my 780s. Only issue, almost all are aftermarket coolers. Reference is normally better for sli, especially 3-4 way. But if all I can get is after market, is there one that works better stacked up 3 deep?


Usually MC will not sell a single individual more than one GPU per household/billing address when it comes to the 980. At least that's the experience I had at the MC in Mayfield OH. Also, 3 non reference cooled 980's sandwiched together would run into some heat issues I would assume as they fans can't take in cold air to blow over the cards.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> Ah I didnt realise this, but anyway for areference card I think this is great. I just need a AIO watercooler now if anybody knows of where I can get one??


Yes, for a reference Card it is great - anything above 1506 is great! The most MHz-Values that the people post in this thread are not true, because he forget the MHz-Table.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no


Vsync adaptive in Nvidia panel and no supersampling in option could help.

If not, buy an G-sync monitor...


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> what is the distance between the cards ? ( how many pci-e slots )
> You'll have to make sure you got plenty of airflow between the cards , I modded my Air 540 to fit 2 Silverstone AP181's in the front so air is not an issue


Well my cards havent arrived yet, but in the meantime I was going to get the MSI X99 Gaming 7 MB, and the enthoo pro case. Unless I should get something else?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Well here I am at 315w on my 970 MSI 4Gaming's with 1.250v. Running something like SkyDiver demo at 1440p with max anisotropy and tessellation I still see throttling once power limit reaches 100%+. As you can see my modified bios is allowing 315w TDP and PL at 120% which is applied through Afterburner. I'm starting to think these MSI's have some sort of hardware applied limit other than bio


There is probably temp sensors on RAM / VRM, that throttle the card, you can set you card with MBT, to not throttling (SYS XBAR L2C).

You can change the max value of the core clock, in AB options. This way it won't reach the top on graph.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well my cards havent arrived yet, but in the meantime I was going to get the MSI X99 Gaming 7 MB, and the enthoo pro case. Unless I should get something else?


Hmm....
With the gaming 7 You'll have to use slots 1 and 3 which are only one slot apart , i'm afraid you'll have airflow issues ( the card in the first slot will overheat )


the Asus x99 deluxe i'm using has the cards 2 slots apart from each other which allows air to flow just right


----------



## seithan

Which cost effective mobo would you recommend for the 2500k and 2xSLI Gigabyte G1s?


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Which cost effective mobo would you recommend for the 2500k and 2xSLI Gigabyte G1s?


Your only Choices are going to be OLD mobos Z77 or Z68 chipsets. Harder to find and expensive unless you can find one used or on CL


----------



## SDhydro

Either keep the setup you have or upgrade mother board and cpu. Buying new boards for old cpus doesnt make sense imo.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Which cost effective mobo would you reommend for the 2500k and 2xSLI Gigabyte G1s?


I'm using a GIGABYTE Z77-UD3H - one of the best sandy/ivy bridge oc mainboards. Had a z77 extreme4 by asrock, but this one has some serious

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1enn0h/psa_dont_get_an_asrock_z77_extreme4/
.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Vsync adaptive in Nvidia panel and no supersampling in option could help.
> 
> If not, buy an G-sync monitor...


no supersampling makes the graphic a lot scaled, temporal AA blurry all the texture.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Usually MC will not sell a single individual more than one GPU per household/billing address when it comes to the 980. At least that's the experience I had at the MC in Mayfield OH. Also, 3 non reference cooled 980's sandwiched together would run into some heat issues I would assume as they fans can't take in cold air to blow over the cards.


The one by me does not care. Used to work there. We would sell as many cards as some one wanted to buy. Hell, sold 10 7970s to a guy once when they came out.

But, temps is my concern. I have a 900d with four fans in the windowed sides bottom bay intaking, plus's the front fans. Figure the top and middle cards would be starved for air. Reference would be best. If I can get some. Lol


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no supersampling makes the graphic a lot scaled, temporal AA blurry all the texture.


Yep. But SuperSampling is hardcore. Use Nvidia DSR instead:

http://postimg.org/image/5pilqru77/

Then select a bigger resolution than your screen can handle in game options.
.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Yep. But SuperSampling is hardcore. Use Nvidia DSR instead:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5pilqru77/
> 
> Then select an bigger resolution in the game. 4.00x = 4K resolution.


As far as I understood DSR equals to supersampling.
DSR is an nvidia supersampling and as far as I have seen in ryse is not lighter than the integrated supersampling method used by crytek for example.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Hmm....
> With the gaming 7 You'll have to use slots 1 and 3 which are only one slot apart , i'm afraid you'll have airflow issues ( the card in the first slot will overheat )
> ...
> the Asus x99 deluxe i'm using has the cards 2 slots apart from each other which allows air to flow just right


What about the poster above me 'Works4me' he has sandwiched MSI Gaming 980's and he says he does no experience over heating issues.

And are there any other MSI X99 boards I can use then, I want to try and stick to MSI.


----------



## flexus

I have posted before about nvflash crashes when trying to even just using list or check. So I'm unable to read or flash my card. I have gotten some PM's from others with the same problem and I could see at the EVGA forum some had the same problem with the bios update from EVGA.
I have not seen any solution yet, but I can't see anyone else in this club has that problem. I wonder what's up with my card and why this happens. I'm doing a new build now but does not expect that to fix it . So anyone have a clue?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As far as I understood DSR equals to supersampling.
> DSR is an nvidia supersampling and as far as I have seen in ryse is not lighter than the integrated supersampling method used by crytek for example.


I'm wrong.
DSR 4x is much litghter than the integrated supersampling 2x in ryse.

With the ingame supersampling I average 60FPS, with the nvidia DSR 4x I average 150FPS but foliage looks worse than the integrated aliasing.

What could be the best way to antialias ryse while maintainging a better framerate?


----------



## Nizzen

Norway is present @ Hall of fame








FSU
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
FSE
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
It is hard to beat Mydog


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I have posted before about nvflash crashes when trying to even just using list or check. So I'm unable to read or flash my card. I have gotten some PM's from others with the same problem and I could see at the EVGA forum some had the same problem with the bios update from EVGA.
> I have not seen any solution yet, but I can't see anyone else in this club has that problem. I wonder what's up with my card and why this happens. I'm doing a new build now but does not expect that to fix it . So anyone have a clue?


To be honest , I do not care anymore







my 2 EVGA can bench at 1620 MHz and. I can play games at 1556 MHz







It seems that no custom BIOS needed here .


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> To be honest , I do not care anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 EVGA can bench at 1620 MHz and. I can play games at 1556 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that no custom BIOS needed here .


post some 3dmark! You have to top the charts withe youre hardware


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> To be honest , I do not care anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 EVGA can bench at 1620 MHz and. I can play games at 1556 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that no custom BIOS needed here .


ASIC?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> post some 3dmark! You have to top the charts withe youre hardware


I got 3570 @ 4800 and I am no bencher







but I ll try


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> ASIC?


79 and 76 %


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> 79 and 76 %


I got 72 and I barely go over 1600Mhz


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> I got 72 and I barely go over 1600Mhz


So, you got a wonderful card







all above 1530-1540 is very very good


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> So, you got a wonderful card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all above 1530-1540 is very very good


Well, I was just wondering, if ASIC quality is still relevant







I'm quite happy with my card, although it needed a custom BIOS to get that high clocks.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> To be honest , I do not care anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 EVGA can bench at 1620 MHz and. I can play games at 1556 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that no custom BIOS needed here .


Good for you







I want the little increase for volt from custom bios. I don't dear to do the hard mod for voltage yet, as some reports an instant dead card, also the shops that do this mod reported this. The bios issue is just annoying, grrr


----------



## MonarchX

1620Mhz stock BIOS? I want to see *GPU-Z main screen + sensor screen, MSI AB main screen with all the settings shown + monitoring screen, nVidia Inspector main screen + monitoring screen*, all of that while running *3DMark FireStrike or Unigine Valley/Heaven in a window for at least 20-30 minutes* to stress the card, which should be shown in OSD or some other way. That way I can be sure the card has been under severe stress for some time I want to see the monitors - *the up and down jumps* that occurred during the 20-30 minutes. I want to know whether *1620Mhz is the EST. MAX that is used for a few seconds* or the clocks that are *used 95% of the time!*

I am not by any means calling you a liar and I actually believe you, but I want to see at least some of that to figure out what is wrong with my own card that doesn't seem to boost like all others. Please give us some screenies! I think it would very helpful to me. Thank you!


----------



## seithan

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Either keep the setup you have or upgrade mother board and cpu. Buying new boards for old cpus doesnt make sense imo.


why would i want to upgradey 2500k? Im looking for an sli board that will let the G1s breath and not spend a fortune.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I'm using a GIGABYTE Z77-UD3H - one of the best sandy/ivy bridge oc mainboards. Had a z77 extreme4 by asrock, but this one has some serious
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1enn0h/psa_dont_get_an_asrock_z77_extreme4/
> .


i can find that locally at about 130€. Sounds good deal


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 1620Mhz stock BIOS? I want to see *GPU-Z main screen + sensor screen, MSI AB main screen with all the settings shown + monitoring screen, nVidia Inspector main screen + monitoring screen*, all of that while running *3DMark FireStrike or Unigine Valley/Heaven in a window for at least 20-30 minutes* to stress the card, which should be shown in OSD or some other way. That way I can be sure the card has been under severe stress for some time I want to see the monitors - *the up and down jumps* that occurred during the 20-30 minutes. I want to know whether *1620Mhz is the EST. MAX that is used for a few seconds* or the clocks that are *used 95% of the time!*
> 
> I am not by any means calling you a liar and I actually believe you, but I want to see at least some of that to figure out what is wrong with my own card that doesn't seem to boost like all others. Please give us some screenies! I think it would very helpful to me. Thank you!


I have run Heaven and Valley the whole benchmark and I have , I believe , posted the screens from Valley with the score after completing the benchmark here and in one German forum . My 24/7 settings are + 140 MHz and 150 MHz offset 400 Mhz mem offse with the full PWTGT ad 0 voltage offset .


----------



## leoxtxt

I don't know if this was asked before but how high you need to OC a 970 to match the performance of a 980 @ 1500/8000 (preferably same memory speed on the 970) ?.

Heaven 4.0 // 1500/8000


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I don't know if this was asked before but how high you need to OC a 970 to match the performance of a 980 @ 1500/8000 (preferably same memory speed on the 970) ?.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 // 1500/8000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of cooling do you use?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you use?


Reference, 1:1 fan profile until it reaches 70c followed by a slightly aggressive curve before it hits the 80c mark (85% fan speed @ 79c).


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Reference, 1:1 fan profile until it reaches 70c followed by a slightly aggressive curve before it hits the 80c mark (85% fan speed @ 79c).


I ask because your mem clock seems really high. No fragmentation? I've heard you don't need as much of an aggressive mem clock for the 980s so I just want to find this out for sure.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I ask because your mem clock seems really high. No fragmentation? I've heard you don't need as much of an aggressive mem clock for the 980s so I just want to find this out for sure.


Rock solid stable (plenty of 980s here running +500mem), i even benched @ 8200.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I ask because your mem clock seems really high. No fragmentation? I've heard you don't need as much of an aggressive mem clock for the 980s so I just want to find this out for sure.


8000 memory clock isent any challange at all even under air for a 980


----------



## ThornTwist

Precision X is acting really weird. When I change certain settings, the screen goes blank and I have to hard power down. When I open up PX again once I am back in OS, the changes have been made and all I have to do is change Power Target, GPU clock Offset and MEM Clock Offset. Also when the PC is shutting down there is this weird blue flickering when it should display the shutting down screen. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I don't know if this was asked before but how high you need to OC a 970 to match the performance of a 980 @ 1500/8000 (preferably same memory speed on the 970) ?.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 // 1500/8000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, so 4930K @ 4.2Ghz is much faster than 3770K @ 4.8Ghz because I get a score of 1850 on my setup with 1500/8000Mhz OC. Same settings as mine? 1080p @ Ultra quality @ Extreme Tessellation @ 8x MSAA and nVidia CP Texture Filtering set to High Quality.

On a side-note:
My Valley score at 1080p @ Ultra settings @ 8x MSAA is 3112, min FPS = 34.4, max FPS = 142.9, avg FPS = 74.4. Is that a decent score for my rig? Anyone with a similar rig can compare?


----------



## MonarchX

Double-post!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have run Heaven and Valley the whole benchmark and I have , I believe , posted the screens from Valley with the score after completing the benchmark here and in one German forum . My 24/7 settings are + 140 MHz and 150 MHz offset 400 Mhz mem offse with the full PWTGT ad 0 voltage offset .


So if you can do 1600Mhz, why play games @ 1556Mhz? A stable OC is one where you would never experience a single artifact or a single throttle, freeze, crash, etc. I can bench past 1500Mhz too, but that doesn't make it a stable OC, not at all.

Could you please share your scores - 3DMark FireStrike Standard/Default, Unigine Heaven and Unginine Valley @ 1080p with Ultra settings, Extreme Tessellation, and 8x MSAA? I'm curious how far a better clocking card would take me from where I am at.

You actually called my card sub-standard







:thumb: for not doing better than 1480Mhz, but that's because its the gaming clocks I use without a single issue. I can bench at 1520Mhz, but I get occasional artifacts. I can play some games at 1500Mhz without an issue and some stutter a bit at those clocks, but only the clocks / the score where you get absolutely 0 artifacts even after 48hrs of burn-in is the real score. I'm not trying to offend or anything, but it just puzzles why people would report bench scores at some clocks and game at lower ones, especially on water that keeps cards very cool and safe.

Were both of your cards clocking just as high on air?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wow, so 4930K @ 4.2Ghz is much faster than 3770K @ 4.8Ghz because I get a score of 1850 on my setup with 1500/8000Mhz OC. Same settings as mine? 1080p @ Ultra quality @ Extreme Tessellation @ 8x MSAA and nVidia CP set to High Quality.


I didn't touch the nvidia cp, always default settings.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I didn't touch the nvidia cp, always default settings.


nVidia CP sets Texture Filtering Quality to "Quality" instead of "High Quality" which means you are losing on the visuals if it is set to "Quality", which in turn could have been the reason for a higher score, but I'm not sure. Definitely best to set Texture Filtering to "High Quality" for a super-rig like that. Its a really nice score though. Its just I've seen quite a few people with even faster CPU's @ 4.6-4.9Ghz and their score wasn't as high


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I didn't touch the nvidia cp, always default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> nVidia CP sets Texture Filtering Quality to "Quality" instead of "High Quality" which means you are losing on the visuals if it is set to "Quality", which in turn could have been the reason for a higher score, but I'm not sure. Definitely best to set Texture Filtering to "High Quality" for a super-rig like that. Its a really nice score though. Its just I've seen quite a few people with even faster CPU's @ 4.6-4.9Ghz and their score wasn't as high
Click to expand...

I did modify the BIOS power table, now it doesn't throttle at all and performs better.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Precision X is acting really weird. When I change certain settings, the screen goes blank and I have to hard power down. When I open up PX again once I am back in OS, the changes have been made and all I have to do is change Power Target, GPU clock Offset and MEM Clock Offset. Also when the PC is shutting down there is this weird blue flickering when it should display the shutting down screen. Anyone know anything about this?


Get the same!

Maybe a software incompatibility or driver issue?

Not sure. Hopefully that is all it is.

Btw I have an EVGA SC 980 ACX 2.0


----------



## ThornTwist

I just got a score of 1967 or something like that, but I can't post a screenie because I tried taking one and when I posted in paint all I got was black. It has to do with UGH or something because I was able to get this:



That's without a OC on the CPU mind you.


----------



## syphon81

I picked up an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4g a week or so ago. After days of tweaking i have apperently lost the lottery. With an ASIC of 68% I can't keep a stable core of 1500 and brought it back down to 1490. I'm not sure if it's stable at 1490, fingers crossed that it is. Kind of disappointed considering many are averaging 1510+ and this is a non reference model but oh well, it's still a 980.

I played around with the voltage settings in afterburner and for some reason adding voltage made it more unstable, causing a TDR much sooner.

Would it be worth looking into bios modding or should i just stick to 1490. Im mostly gaming, not looking to break benchmark records so i don't know if it's worth it for me. Guess i'm just jealous that people are hitting 1500+ even though it only translates to a 2-3 fps difference.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So if you can do 1600Mhz, why play games @ 1556Mhz? A stable OC is one where you would never experience a single artifact or a single throttle, freeze, crash, etc. I can bench past 1500Mhz too, but that doesn't make it a stable OC, not at all.
> 
> Could you please share your scores - 3DMark FireStrike Standard/Default, Unigine Heaven and Unginine Valley @ 1080p with Ultra settings, Extreme Tessellation, and 8x MSAA? I'm curious how far a better clocking card would take me from where I am at.
> 
> You actually called my card sub-standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: for not doing better than 1480Mhz, but that's because its the gaming clocks I use without a single issue. I can bench at 1520Mhz, but I get occasional artifacts. I can play some games at 1500Mhz without an issue and some stutter a bit at those clocks, but only the clocks / the score where you get absolutely 0 artifacts even after 48hrs of burn-in is the real score. I'm not trying to offend or anything, but it just puzzles why people would report bench scores at some clocks and game at lower ones, especially on water that keeps cards very cool and safe.
> 
> Were both of your cards clocking just as high on air?


I am able to play games normally for 1-2-3 h at 1556 . I got 4 k monitor so I guess for example Watch Dogs pose a nice challenge for both cards . IMHO 1450-1500 clocks are average for a 980. 48 hrs "burn" acording to your standards is useless for me . When I got time , I will run some test which are just tests in my view . I do not play benchmarks .









It looks that you mess the benchstable with the gamestable , but it is up to you. Why stress the HW unnecessarily ?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> but I can't post a screenie because I tried taking one and when I posted in paint all I got was black.


Have you try the Screenshot option in PrecisionX?

http://s29.postimg.org/72mxyolmf/SS_AB.jpg


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Get the same!
> 
> Maybe a software incompatibility or driver issue?
> 
> Not sure. Hopefully that is all it is.
> 
> Btw I have an EVGA SC 980 ACX 2.0


Check your driver for your monitor, that might be it. I had tempest and when I went back to default driver the blue flickering stopped. Haven't been able to test the other stuff yet. You don't need tempest with a 980 because you can control res and refresh rates in Nvidia control panel. Just select "customize..." and a window will pop up. then select "create custom resolution..." you can then test out your monitor to see what you can OC the refresh rate to. Use this website to double check. Make sure you have only the tab for frame rate checker and close all other applications. In my experience you can still have Nvidia control panel open while testing out refresh rates and you don't have to restart your PC. Just make sure you have the OS refresh rate selected under control panel>appearance an personalize>adjust screen resolution. OCing your monitor has never been easier.

Edit: I don't increase the refresh rate while benching, but it might not do anything to deter your results, I'm just playing it safe cuz I just found out about OCing the monitor about 2 days ago.


----------



## Lukas026

Good day 980 owners









I am finishing my mini-ITX RIG and I would like to hear your opinion on which 980 card to buy.

My components are:

Intel i7 4790k
ASUS Z97i Deluxe
Crucial BalistiX 8GB
Noctua NH-U12S /w Noctua NF-F12
Corsair AX860
Bitfenix Prodigy (2x Noctua NF-S12A in front and 1x Noctua NF-A14 at back)
Samsung 840 Pro
Windows 8.1 Pro

I want the card to quietest as possible and at this moment, my favourite is MSI Gaming card.

What do you think ?

Thanks


----------



## ThornTwist

Go with EVGA. They boast the quietest fans with the best cooling... might as well go classified.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Good day 980 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing my mini-ITX RIG and I would like to hear your opinion on which 980 card to buy.
> 
> My components are:
> 
> Intel i7 4790k
> ASUS Z97i Deluxe
> Crucial BalistiX 8GB
> Noctua NH-U12S /w Noctua NF-F12
> Corsair AX860
> Bitfenix Prodigy (2x Noctua NF-S12A in front and 1x Noctua NF-A14 at back)
> Samsung 840 Pro
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> I want the card to quietest as possible and at this moment, my favourite is MSI Gaming card.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks


Between the ASUS Strix and MSI Gaming, both are good for being quiet. I haven't done sound tests, but both are pretty darn quiet.


----------



## Zepharus

Does anyone have the Zotac AMP (reference card with the custom Orange 3 fan cooler)  and can comment on it?

Is it reasonably quiet and does it cool reasonably? This seems like the best value GTX 980 card if it is cool and quiet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Does anyone have the Zotac AMP (reference card with the custom Orange 3 fan cooler)  and can comment on it?
> 
> Is it reasonably quiet and does it cool reasonably? This seems like the best value GTX 980 card if it is cool and quiet.
> 
> Thanks in advance


How's the heat sink and ASIC quality on those cards? From what I've seen the ASIC especially is not too good when comparing to the STRIX from my knowledge.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> I picked up an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4g a week or so ago. After days of tweaking i have apperently lost the lottery. With an ASIC of 68% I can't keep a stable core of 1500 and brought it back down to 1490. I'm not sure if it's stable at 1490, fingers crossed that it is. Kind of disappointed considering many are averaging 1510+ and this is a non reference model but oh well, it's still a 980.
> 
> I played around with the voltage settings in afterburner and for some reason adding voltage made it more unstable, causing a TDR much sooner.
> 
> Would it be worth looking into bios modding or should i just stick to 1490. Im mostly gaming, not looking to break benchmark records so i don't know if it's worth it for me. Guess i'm just jealous that people are hitting 1500+ even though it only translates to a 2-3 fps difference.


Yep, 2-3 FPS is probably accurate. Even though my card hits 1550-1565 in benches I use slightly more modest OC profiles for all the games I play. It just isn't worth running your card at the edge of instability when using it for what it's made, gaming. I have had excellent luck with my last two CPUs but my last 3 GPUs have all been pedestrian OCers. But I'd wouldn't trade my above average CPUs for a golden GPU, it just doesn't make that big a difference. Besides, some of us change GPUs nearly every year. So IMO it's best to just enjoy your card and not get stuck on it's OCing deficiencies.

Hey I know we all love to push our hardware to the limit and try to squeeze more juice out of everything, it is enjoyable. But it is kinda like the South Park episode "More Crap" where Randy challenges Bono for who can take the worlds largest crap. If any of you haven't ever seen that episode I recommend you 



. It is a parody of the documentary 



 (Fist Full Of Quarters), in which two men battle for the Donkey Kong world record. We all like to see where our hardware stands, but does it really matter?....


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Go with EVGA. They boast the quietest fans with the best cooling... might as well go classified.


are there any reviews of classified and cooling solution it has ?

All reviews I have heared / watched / read favors MSI Twin Frozr over others in terms of noise.

Still I would like to hear more opinions. Much apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> are there any reviews of classified and cooling solution it has ?
> 
> All reviews I have heared / watched / read favors MSI Twin Frozr over others in terms of noise.
> 
> Still I would like to hear more opinions. Much apreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Just to clarify the only thing I really know about MSI cards is that my 2x 660 fans were really loud at 100%; the 980 STRIX i have now is half as loud. No official test of course.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> I picked up an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4g a week or so ago. After days of tweaking i have apperently lost the lottery. With an ASIC of 68% I can't keep a stable core of 1500 and brought it back down to 1490. I'm not sure if it's stable at 1490, fingers crossed that it is. Kind of disappointed considering many are averaging 1510+ and this is a non reference model but oh well, it's still a 980.
> 
> I played around with the voltage settings in afterburner and for some reason adding voltage made it more unstable, causing a TDR much sooner.
> 
> Would it be worth looking into bios modding or should i just stick to 1490. Im mostly gaming, not looking to break benchmark records so I don't know if it's worth it for me. Guess i'm just jealous that people are hitting 1500+ even though it only translates to a 2-3 fps difference.


I am in the exact same position. Mine does 1481Mhz without any issues in all games and benches, but above that I get occasional artifacts. If you're comparing with those who can clock to 1506-1519Mhz, then don't worry - you are not losing much at all. If when you can game at 1550Mz+ is what makes me jelly. I think I'll just get another card and either stick with SLI or see if the new one clocks better, so I can replace it with the old one and take it back







. I score 13100 in 3DMark FireStraike Standard/Default benchmark test, which AFAIK, is a really awesome score for my rig or so they say.

If I could go back - I'd still get MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, but I'd hope for a better overclock. I also hope there will be some BIOS modding advancements that will land me a higher OC. This card uses custom PCB with 2x 8-pin connectors that allows it to draw more power, so there's got to be something that can be edited in BIOS to get this thing to clock higher.

*Skyn3t - all hope is in you - please try to deliver!*


----------



## famich

@MonarchX

I have run the Valley for 15mins in the loop with GPUZ etc, but, as well written elsewhare, let us enjoy our cards









http://abload.de/image.php?img=monarchxshqye.jpg


----------



## ThornTwist

Serious question here. How do I make the voltage limit dynamic instead of static? When I run PX and GPU-Z all I'm getting is static 1212mv. I want to do this with KBoost on as well. Is it possible to do this? What am I missing here? Overvoltage: on, Kboost: on, voltage limit: no set limit. Is my BIOS out of whack or something?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Good day 980 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing my mini-ITX RIG and I would like to hear your opinion on which 980 card to buy.
> 
> My components are:
> 
> Intel i7 4790k
> ASUS Z97i Deluxe
> Crucial BalistiX 8GB
> Noctua NH-U12S /w Noctua NF-F12
> Corsair AX860
> Bitfenix Prodigy (2x Noctua NF-S12A in front and 1x Noctua NF-A14 at back)
> Samsung 840 Pro
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> I want the card to quietest as possible and at this moment, my favourite is MSI Gaming card.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks


Not too shabby, but I personally would swap the Corsair PSU for a Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W (Extremly high quality components and efficency). Modern hardware tends to consume less power. Even if you're going for a 2-way SLI it's more than enough power. On full torture load my system takes ~310W - with a (not not that efficient) 2600K @ currently 4,8GHz and a gtx 980 @ [email protected],225V.

Also I'd go for 16GB RAM. 8 are enough, but some crappy ported games like watch dogs forced me to close most background applications before I also upgraded my RAM.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Skyn3t - all hope is in you - please try to deliver!*


Dont expect flashing your card with an upcoming Skynet Bios will suddenly let you do 1600 + Mhz , i highly doubt that . In fakt if you actually did some bios tweaks succesfully like upping the voltage to 1.275 and getting a higher powertarget like 275/285 watt then you wont gain anything more from a upcoming skynet bios . Its just a myth that with a particular bios your card can suddenly go crazy .... In the case of the 980 Bios tweaks are there for unlocking consistant 1.275V and higher Powertarget basically , Skynet Bioses wont deliver much other stuff then that exept for boost disable maybee .... so the bottom line is , if you have 1.275 + 275/285 Powertarget atm and your card doesent run into temp/powertarget Skynet Bios will not make your card overclock better suddenly







.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Which cost effective mobo would you recommend for the 2500k and 2xSLI Gigabyte G1s?


was going to say I have an old ASRock P67 Laying around that i'd ship to you for free until i saw you were in Greece


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Here's my best score yet with the STRIX:


Cmon man push a little further, i'm sure you can hit 13K, I was able to hit 13k with my stock Zotac 980


----------



## ThornTwist

Tis old man.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125849

I'm still working out kinks for a real score though.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Serious question here. How do I make the voltage limit dynamic instead of static? When I run PX and GPU-Z all I'm getting is static 1212mv. I want to do this with KBoost on as well. Is it possible to do this? What am I missing here? Overvoltage: on, Kboost: on, voltage limit: no set limit. Is my BIOS out of whack or something?


I thought that the Kboost is for SLI only... 980 have that feature or "bug" that both cards do not have the same voltage when running together, so it is advisable to fine tune them
and usually to clock the "undervolting card " a bit higher and the driver kicks in and the voltage is /almost/ the same /usually it s 30-40 MHz apart but interestingly my cards just need 10 MHz /


----------



## MonarchX

I am fully aware. I already use modded NoLimits BIOS with 1.275v and 285W, but that BIOS is based on reference EVGA design with 2x 6-pin connectors, reference PCB and VRM. I hope that further digging of MSI BIOS and its custom PCB with custom VRM will result in higher voltages and power draws than what reference cards can pull.

I just want 1506Mhz on GPU to tell myself that the card was worth buying and that I have a decent rig that can run games well. I am insecure like that. I don't want sub-par performer, but we can't say either way due to lack of umbiased and accurate data.

Technically I have a decent OC because there were several reviews where both MSI and Gigabyte custom PCB cards clocked below 1500Mhz as best OC possible. If we could consider how many people bought these cards and how many got excellent OC, we might come to conclusion that OC above 1500Mhz are actually rare because those with below do not report their OC and some report clocks higher than they actually get either by mistake or purpose. Then we might get into benchmark OC vs. stable gaming OC and realize truly stable high OC is quite rare. We just have so little data and results here do not represent true average OC for these cards.

1481Mhz over stock reference Boost is still a worthy increase.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I thought that the Kboost is for SLI only... 980 have that feature or "bug" that both cards do not have the same voltage when running together, so it is advisable to fine tune them
> and usually to clock the "undervolting card " a bit higher and the driver kicks in and the voltage is /almost/ the same /usually it s 30-40 MHz apart but interestingly my cards just need 10 MHz /


KBoost forces the card to run at the highest clocks that you have it set at. I don't think this has anything to do with sli as far as I can tell. Overvoltage just allows your card to go over regular voltage with some kind of boost or something to it... IDK. Maybe I'll try turning that off and seeing if that changes anything. Maybe PX is over riding the BIOS voltage because of this because of preliminary precautions set by EVGA and the like. Again IDK.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Not too shabby, but I personally would swap the Corsair PSU for a Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W (Extremly high quality components and efficency). Modern hardware tends to consume less power. Even if you're going for a 2-way SLI it's more than enough power. On full torture load my system takes ~310W - with a (not not that efficient) 2600K @ currently 4,8GHz and a gtx 980 @ [email protected],225V.
> 
> Also I'd go for 16GB RAM. 8 are enough, but some crappy ported games like watch dogs forced me to close most background applications before I also upgraded my RAM.


Okey I will take that in mind









But what about the card ? Which one would you suggest ? Is classified reasonable for this build ?

Thanks


----------



## ThornTwist

These are all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Okey I will take that in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the card ? Which one would you suggest ? Is classified reasonable for this build ?
> 
> Thanks


These are all really new cards. It looks like EK is going to release blocks for some non-reference cards -ASUS STRIX at least. We know little about how these cards can preform other than really well and the Classy is the newest so we know the least about that one. But taking history as a vehicle the classys tend to out preform the others.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Tis old man.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125849
> 
> I'm still working out kinks for a real score though.


Wow so I am only 200 marks off, but 3DMark is not very CPU dependent... or maybe my PC isn't as slow as people say. In the end, overall performance > GPU OC.

Check this out:
*My PC - 3770K @ 4.8Ghz with GTX 980 @ 1481Mhz =* *13042*
*Other PC - 4790K @ 4.8Ghz with GTX 980 @ 1506Mhz =* *12839*


How could people with better specs and higher OC get lower scores than me???????


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wow so I am only 250 marks off, but 3DMark is not very CPU dependent... or maybe my PC isn't as slow as people say. In the end, overall performance > GPU OC.


I've gotten Physics scores in the 1700s before Which helps more than you would think and Graphics scores in the 1600s. Now if only I could put them together...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I've gotten Physics scores in the 1700s before Which helps more than you would think and Graphics scores in the 1600s. Now if only I could put them together...


So you're implying my PC is slow or much slower than yours? What about post above, where people with better CPU and GPU OC score lower?

You are running a much newer CPU + Mobo system BTW - mine is now almost 3 years old and it still kicks ass, but not by your standards maybe...


----------



## ThornTwist

I wasn't picking on you I was boasting. Big difference. LOL... too funny. Even though I can still get a little bit moar...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I wasn't picking on you I was boasting. Big difference. LOL... too funny. Even though I can still get a little bit moar...


My PC doesn't suck







.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How could people with better specs and higher OC get lower scores than me???????


OS related


----------



## ThornTwist

No, no. I wasn't trying to say that it did. Its more like a personal challenge to me than anything. I want to see how far my stuff will go.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Okey I will take that in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the card ? Which one would you suggest ? Is classified reasonable for this build ?
> 
> Thanks


I would grab a Gigabyte G1. Best custom board in my opinion and even more energy efficient, too. But there aren't huge differences between the most models - except for these zotac cards (some seem to be very limited regarding oc'ing). But if there are other custom models like the asus strix or msi's significantly cheaper, they also aren't a bad choise.


----------



## ShamisOMally

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gmb6s

MSI GTX 980 reporting in =)


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gmb6s
> 
> MSI GTX 980 reporting in =)


I'm just trying to be helpful here, but isn't it better to go for the highest core clock ratio wise? I don't get why people just love to OC the mem clock out the wazoo when 980s are supposed to be ginger with the mem clock OC. What am I missing?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My PC doesn't suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your Cache/Uncore Ratio can play a role in your final benchmark score. A lot of people run lower cache ratios with Haswell for added stability, but it does help benchmarks believe it or not. I can't tell if this is a joke or not, but honestly who cares? There are so many variables that go into those benchmarks even though they are supposed to be a controlled run. The settings in Nvidia CP, your desktop background and windows graphics settings, CPU and GPU overclock, background programs, etc can all effect the score. It is meant to be used as a buyers measuring stick more than an actual competition between people with similar systems. It tells us how GPU or CPU "A" does vs "B". So try not to take it too seriously.

We see these threads all the time; Why does his GPU give him better frame rate, temps, etc in Battlefield? Is mine broken? No, he just plays with different settings than you do. It's that simple...


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I'm just trying to be helpful here, but isn't it better to go for the highest core clock ratio wise? I don't get why people just love to OC the mem clock out the wazoo when 980s are supposed to be ginger with the mem clock OC. What am I missing?


Some like to see how far everything goes but may not realize that mem stability can present itself in funny ways. In my 980s, it starts with lowered scores, then artifacts, then hard freezes. Sometimes skipping the artifacts depending on the application. 2000/4000/8000 (however you want to present the mem clock) seems to be a sweet spot for most. My performance starts to do some wonky things somewhere between 8000 and 8200. For benching, I just try all sorts of different combos and ratios to see how it affects my score. Core is king.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I got 3570 @ 4800 and I am no bencher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I ll try


Hello!

Where is your're 1600+ 3dmark benchmarks? 1620mhz in sli?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> We see these threads all the time; Why does his GPU give him better frame rate, temps, etc in Battlefield? Is mine broken? No, he just plays with different settings than you do. It's that simple...


That, and people lie. A lot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> That, and people lie. A lot.


Oh yeah, that goes without saying. Either that or they generalize. "I get 60C in Prime 95 runs with my H100i" for example. But what test/settings, what voltage, what ambient? People tend to either leave out the details, or round up or down to their advantage. I am just saying it is best to take it all with a grain of salt and not get to worked up, jealous, or paranoid over it..


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @MonarchX
> 
> I have run the Valley for 15mins in the loop with GPUZ etc, but, as well written elsewhare, let us enjoy our cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=monarchxshqye.jpg


Please dont waste our time with useless posts like this. If you have results to post showing your 1600mhz+ gpu clocks then why dont you post them here like everyone else does? There is a whole benchmarking section here where we can compare our results too if your willing to post them. Written else doesnt help or prove anything here.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Your Cache/Uncore Ratio can play a role in your final benchmark score. A lot of people run lower cache ratios with Haswell for added stability, but it does help benchmarks believe it or not. I can't tell if this is a joke or not, but honestly who cares? There are so many variables that go into those benchmarks even though they are supposed to be a controlled run. The settings in Nvidia CP, your desktop background and windows graphics settings, CPU and GPU overclock, background programs, etc can all effect the score. It is meant to be used as a buyers measuring stick more than an actual competition between people with similar systems. It tells us how GPU or CPU "A" does vs "B". So try not to take it too seriously.
> 
> We see these threads all the time; Why does his GPU give him better frame rate, temps, etc in Battlefield? Is mine broken? No, he just plays with different settings than you do. It's that simple...


I highly doubt that most people mess with their CPU caches, definitely not a lot, possibly some.

3DMark prevents your nVidia settings from being changed for a benhmark run AFAIK. It sets them to default, canceling your settings. It sure as hell doesn't raise them from default to decrease final scores. I may have incorrectly assumed that people would stop running background apps for a benchmark run, but I have not had even AV real-time scan change my score by more than 15 marks. I think some of those high clocking cards are just throttling. One way or another I manage to score either higher or the same level as people with better GPU clocks and faster CPU's with the same exact clocks as mine. That matters more than GPU OC.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> That, and people lie. A lot.


I have a feeling people are quoting the O/C + Boost they set in AB.

(the speed they see a for a half second before it TDP throttles.)


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Your Cache/Uncore Ratio can play a role in your final benchmark score.


Not when it comes to 3D Mark . When i run my 4790k @ 4.8 Ghz Core ive tried several caches , stock , 4200 and 4500 Mhz . Noone of it gave me any increase whatsoever . In fact i remember one of them both 4400 or 4500 mhz even gave me worse Firestrike score then stock cache .....


----------



## ShamisOMally

It would help if I knew what you're talking about, the OP's post is written in some of the most garbled english I've ever seen on how to overclock etc.

And I'm not saying that to be rude, I got no idea what the hell ops post is trying to say about overclocking, just lots of stuff with the number 13.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I have a feeling people are quoting the O/C + Boost they set in AB.
> 
> (the speed they see a for a half second before it TDP throttles.)


Yes. This is why we need Skyn3t BIOS to at least disable stupid Boost and see what the 24/7 stable clock average is. Mine jumps to 1546Mhz at times, but real stable clock is 1481Mhz.

It also explains how people with supposedly higher GPU clocks score lower tha me because the real GPU clock used throughout the benchmark test is simply lower than mine. On top of that, the sharp drop from a high Boost clock to a real clock results in a throttling stutter, which further worsens the score. NVidia should have created an option to get rid od it entirely. It serves more as a marketing gimmick that gets people thinking their cards are running at really high clocks instead of actually improving performance.

With all that said - THERE ARE TRUE HIGH CLOCKERS OUT THERE. We just need more proof.

Oh and my PC is awesome at running games flawlessly!

P.S. Sorry for spelling errors - Android SGS5 keyboard is too small!


----------



## funfordcobra

How is it that 4\4 980s ive bought so far have coil whine? After my 2nd pair (asus) had the same whine as my old evga sc cards I started to suspect a bad PSU or unclean power source.

I went out and bought a ax1200i psu and a 1500w clean power converter and the whine is exactally the same. Are the 980s that crappy? I bought the strix hoping Asus new PCB would eliminate the whine with their own parts but no dice.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes. This is why we need Skyn3t BIOS to at least disable stupid Boost and see what the 24/7 stable clock average is. Mine jumps to 1546Mhz at times, but real stable clock is 1481Mhz.
> 
> It also explains how people with supposedly higher GPU clocks score lower tha me because the real GPU clock used throughout the benchmark test is simply lower than mine. On top of that, the sharp drop from a high Boost clock to a real clock results in a throttling stutter, which further worsens the score. NVidia should have created an option to get rid od it entirely. It serves more as a marketing gimmick that gets people thinking their cards are running at really high clocks instead of actually improving performance.
> 
> With all that said - THERE ARE TRUE HIGH CLOCKERS OUT THERE. We just need more proof.
> 
> Oh and my PC is awesome at running games flawlessly!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for spelling errors - Android SGS5 keyboard is too small!


Beeing able to disable this boost would be awesome, but if you want to force a certain clock, just set forced voltages via the editor. This helped me to maintain a specific clock for hours without dropping. But I do this just for benchmarks. 24/7 is still variable at some little lower clocks.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes. This is why we need Skyn3t BIOS to at least disable stupid Boost and see what the 24/7 stable clock average is. Mine jumps to 1546Mhz at times, but real stable clock is 1481Mhz.
> 
> It also explains how people with supposedly higher GPU clocks score lower tha me because the real GPU clock used throughout the benchmark test is simply lower than mine. On top of that, the sharp drop from a high Boost clock to a real clock results in a throttling stutter, which further worsens the score. NVidia should have created an option to get rid od it entirely. It serves more as a marketing gimmick that gets people thinking their cards are running at really high clocks instead of actually improving performance.
> 
> With all that said - THERE ARE TRUE HIGH CLOCKERS OUT THERE. We just need more proof.
> 
> Oh and my PC is awesome at running games flawlessly!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for spelling errors - Android SGS5 keyboard is too small!


It looks that you are hinting more and more about the same thing : higher , lower clocks etc .
Isnt it better just to play games instead of some stupid benchmarks ? If I can play 2hours WD at the same constant speed of 1556-1560 MHz, it is more than enough for me .

I do not need to run 48 hours or so of your "burn proof tests ", if the cards work during fights, car chases , flight sims etc etc its OK and they fulfill their purpose.
Nvidia did put the boost for a reason


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Please dont waste our time with useless posts like this. If you have results to post showing your 1600mhz+ gpu clocks then why dont you post them here like everyone else does? There is a whole benchmarking section here where we can compare our results too if your willing to post them. Written else doesnt help or prove anything here.


I was asked to do so.. He asked me so I did it . BTW I cant see what is useless in my post, it s just a post and if it is useless, so be it..
Do you find useful an endless blabbering of some people here why their card isn t clocking as the card of someone else ?

Except maybe for Zoson no one here has posted any "unlocked" BIOS , so what s the point ?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> It looks that you are hinting more and more about the same thing : higher , lower clocks etc .
> Isnt it better just to play games instead of some stupid benchmarks ? If I can play 2hours WD at the same constant speed of 1556-1560 MHz, it is more than enough for me .
> 
> I do not need to run 48 hours or so of your "burn proof tests ", if the cards work during fights, car chases , flight sims etc etc its OK and they fulfill their purpose.
> Nvidia did put the boost for a reason


Nobody denies that as long as you can provide some proof and why not 1600Mhz?????? No point in reducing stable clocks if they are actually stable.

What are your scores for FireStrike and Unigine Heaven & Valley. They would tell us whether those high clocks are actually improving your performance and not throttling back. We just have to see proof becauae there was much dishonesty it seems, but I am not talking about you, at least not if you provide evidence. I mean I am almost entirely convinced in your case but I need to see those score links or shots and agan - why not 1600Mhz??? If its stable at 1600Mhz then its not damaging your hardware as long as there are 0 artifacts, throttling stutters, and clocks stay at 1600Mhz most of the time.

Artifacting proof would require use of a burn in program though. NOT FURMARK!!! Although it would definitely convince me, at least regarding 1600Mhz and 1556Mhz OC.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They would tell us whether those high clocks are actually improving your performance and not throttling back.


This is where I disagree - if you are throttling, then you are not achieving the "high clock"

We should only report the _lowest_ clock speed you can maintain, as reported by AB or GPU-Z during Firestrike / valley etc.

I can set my card to 1700MHz. It doesn't mean it can actually do it.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This is where I disagree - if you are throttling, then you are not achieving the "high clock"
> 
> We should only report the _lowest_ clock speed you can maintain, as reported by AB or GPU-Z during Firestrike / valley etc.
> 
> I can set my card to 1700MHz. It doesn't mean it can actually do it.


did you flash the bios on that card?

is it water cooled?

whats you voltage percentage at?

temps?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> did you flash the bios on that card?
> 
> is it water cooled?
> 
> whats you voltage percentage at?
> 
> temps?


1) Yes

2) Yes

3) 1.275v (TDP tops out at 135%ish)

4) 45*C max

however, if I actually engaged ANY 3d application at those settings, it would immediately crash the driver.

Hence my point. My highest stable speed that doesn't throttle is 1607MHz.

Anyone with a 980 can recreate that screenshot. If you think that is what you will actually get, then you don't understand how GPU Boost works.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> was going to say I have an old ASRock P67 Laying around that i'd ship to you for free until i saw you were in Greece


The thought is what counts. Im thinking of Asrock Extreme 6, any thoughts? Is it also a good overclocker?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> The thought is what counts. Im thinking of Asrock Extreme 6, any thoughts? Is it also a good overclocker?


Same voltage issue as the extreme4. If the z77 ud3h is too expensive for you, there also is a more resonable version of it: the z77 d3h (less quality (but of course still good enough) pcb and some minor peripheral changes. Here in Germany it's ~25€ less expensive. It's worth it.


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey fellas . I quickly need your opinions on this one : I make a big youtube comparison video series of 780 Ti vs GTX 980 . Will be 200 Gig Footage of benchmarks and games side by side comparison . Iam working on the overlay of those videos atm and would like to hear from you guys what you like more , Option A or Option B . I more like Option A because of its clean look but i was worried the OSD is maybee a little to small . Please let me know what you guys think .

Pics :

Option A :










Option B :


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey fellas . I quickly need your opinions on this one : I make a big youtube comparison video series of 780 Ti vs GTX 980 . Will be 200 Gig Footage of benchmarks and games side by side comparison . Iam working on the overlay of those videos atm and would like to hear from you guys what you like more , Option A or Option B . I more like Option A because of its clean look but i was worried the OSD is maybee a little to small . Please let me know what you guys think .
> 
> Pics :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Option A :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option B :


B


----------



## ShamisOMally

Considering this is more about benchmarking scores, and not about picking apart video quality etc, B because you can read the text better


----------



## victoryotje

What do you guys think about my Score and OC?
I got the Asus gtx980 Reference model, but it's not so good overclocker








can't go much higher than 1400mhz boost clock, then it starts artifacting.

Like it's now the card gets 82degrees max when running Heaven Benchmar, is this allright?


----------



## RKDxpress

I go with B.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> It looks that you are hinting more and more about the same thing : higher , lower clocks etc .
> Isnt it better just to play games instead of some stupid benchmarks ? If I can play 2hours WD at the same constant speed of 1556-1560 MHz, it is more than enough for me .
> 
> I do not need to run 48 hours or so of your "burn proof tests ", if the cards work during fights, car chases , flight sims etc etc its OK and they fulfill their purpose.
> Nvidia did put the boost for a reason


Nobody denies
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This is where I disagree - if you are throttling, then you are not achieving the "high clock"
> 
> We should only report the _lowest_ clock speed you can maintain, as reported by AB or GPU-Z during Firestrike / valley etc.
> 
> I can set my card to 1700MHz. It doesn't mean it can actually do it.


That's exactly what I was trying to say. If those high clocks are sustained throughout the benchmark then they are true high clocks as long as there are 0 artifacts no throttling, freezes, crashes, etc.


----------



## StephenP85

It is pretty interesting that people may not have been reporting their actual sustainable clock speeds. I thought that was a given. It's not difficult to watch Afterburner or GPU-Z sensors tab. Maybe I take it for granted since I can watch my GPU clocks at all times on my keyboard LCD via afterburner or PrecisionX.

I mentioned my clocks before, but I will clarify that mine are sustainable clocks. I have one card that can and will stay at 1610. This is with the modded nolimit bios. With stock bios, it was doing 1580.
 .

Screenshots taken right after a Valley run. Also artifact-free. I only do suicide runs when I'm trying to take the stop spot away in 3DMark (I always enjoy being #1 in my CPU/GPU category)

My second card can only sustain 1550 with the modded bios, so that's what I keep both at.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey fellas . I quickly need your opinions on this one : I make a big youtube comparison video series of 780 Ti vs GTX 980 . Will be 200 Gig Footage of benchmarks and games side by side comparison . Iam working on the overlay of those videos atm and would like to hear from you guys what you like more , Option A or Option B . I more like Option A because of its clean look but i was worried the OSD is maybee a little to small . Please let me know what you guys think .
> 
> Pics :
> 
> Option A :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option B :


B for sure. What were your findings? I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti and I am glad I did so because now I can play Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor with Ultra textures and experience 0 stutter!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> B for sure. What were your findings? I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti and I am glad I did so because now I can play Watch Dogs and Shadow of Mordor with Ultra textures and experience 0 stutter!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/6880#post_23092768


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> What do you guys think about my Score and OC?
> I got the Asus gtx980 Reference model, but it's not so good overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't go much higher than 1400mhz boost clock, then it starts artifacting.
> 
> Like it's now the card gets 82degrees max when running Heaven Benchmar, is this allright?


For your CPU and GPU combo its a decent score. Your CPU is holding you back though. With an i5 overclocked you'd score at least 12000. Have you tried the NoLimits modded BIOS? It may improve clocks somewhat. Get it here.

These cards throttle at 80C, no matter what you set your max CPU temp limit. I suggest a much better cooler, but I don't know of any. Water-cooling blocks do exist, so if you can afford a custom loop - go for it Otherwise make sure fan is at 100% all the time and lower your clocks to a point where no matter how long you're running Heaven or Valley Benchmarks or FireStrike, temperature stays under 79C!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 1) Yes
> 
> 2) Yes
> 
> 3) 1.275v (TDP tops out at 135%ish)
> 
> 4) 45*C max
> 
> however, if I actually engaged ANY 3d application at those settings, it would immediately crash the driver.
> 
> Hence my point. My highest stable speed that doesn't throttle is 1607MHz.
> 
> Anyone with a 980 can recreate that screenshot. If you think that is what you will actually get, then you don't understand how GPU Boost works.


How did you get TDP to 135%? Which modded BIOS were you using? I know my max TDP in BIOS is set to 285W. Is there a benefit to increasing it? My highest voltage is already 1.275, so TDP is the only thing I can increase.


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys i need your opinion one more time about the 780 ti vs gtx 980 benchmark videos i currently make . So you guys cleard out that you will like Option B more . There are other games / benchmarks like valley where fraps did work wich give us a big FPS Display wich is big enough to easy read it so at the start you can check gpu clocks then lean back and watch fraps counter . Below is the pic , you think its ok to leave the osd like it is + fraps or you guys still would prefer the two big osd´s at the bottom like i posted on the firestrike screenshots 1 page ago ?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How did you get TDP to 135%? Which modded BIOS were you using? I know my max TDP in BIOS is set to 285W. Is there a benefit to increasing it? My highest voltage is already 1.275, so TDP is the only thing I can increase.


I use the nolimits bios - I can set the slider up to 152%


----------



## MonarchX

Just how bad would it be for me to buy another or even several MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G's at local Microcenter, test them to find one that has the highest OC, and then give them all back (including mine), but keep the best OC one...???


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I use the nolimits bios - I can set the slider up to 152%


Wut? How? Are you using EVGA Precision X? I use MSI AB and with NoLimits BIOS the highest I can set is 125%, but it could because MSI AB and Precision X differ. The important part is the actual limit, which should be 285W for both of our cards, unless you edited NoLimits BIOS to include higher TDP.


----------



## MonarchX

Here's a funny thing I am reading about BIOS modding and high GPU OC
Quote:


> "I ended up going back to my original bios, unmodded. For some reason I have more FPS in games with 1480mhz on the core clock than with 1550 and modded bios tongue.gif"


So, its actually possible to sustain a higher OC, but one with throttling that doesn't result in clocks being lowered? I suggest everyone to run benches at lower OC and higher OC to make sure they are getting the most performance out of their cards - NOT the highest GPU clock OC value!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wut? How? Are you using EVGA Precision X? I use MSI AB and with NoLimits BIOS the highest I can set is 125%, but it could because MSI AB and Precision X differ. The important part is the actual limit, which should be 285W for both of our cards, unless you edited NoLimits BIOS to include higher TDP.




Pretty sure it's working as well.

But - you have the MSI G1 right - I'm running the EVGA ACX SC version.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's working as well.
> 
> But - you have the MSI G1 right - I'm running the EVGA ACX SC version.


That makes no sense because both BIOS files, when inspected with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, show identical things for both MSI and EVGA BIOS. So strange... Maybe I copied the settings wrong. If there is still room to go to 152% to get full 285W, then I might still have some more OC room! I must figure this out!

OK, the *OP for NoLimits it says that 125% is as far as the slider will go*, so whatever you got makes no sense. Which version of NoLimits BIOS do you have? v4?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wut? How? Are you using EVGA Precision X? I use MSI AB and with NoLimits BIOS the highest I can set is 125%, but it could because MSI AB and Precision X differ. The important part is the actual limit, which should be 285W for both of our cards, unless you edited NoLimits BIOS to include higher TDP.


% mean absolutely nothing... They are based on the TDP Def Target!

Def 196000
Max 241000
= +123% for 241W of TDP

Def 156000
Max 241000
= +154% for the same 241W....


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That makes no sense because both BIOS files, when inspected with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, show identical things for both MSI and EVGA BIOS. So strange... Maybe I copied the settings wrong. If there is still room to go to 152% to get full 285W, then I might still have some more OC room! I must figure this out!
> 
> OK, the *OP for NoLimits it says that 125% is as far as the slider will go*, so whatever you got makes no sense. Which version of NoLimits BIOS do you have? v4?


Not sure which version - probably an early one though.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Not sure which version - probably an early one though.


Here we go. 180W by default, 275W max at +153%.

Only Watts matter, not %.


----------



## pompss

valley single gtx 780 ti hof v20

+100 core and +200 memory stock bios

core 1350 mhz memory 1890 mhz

I have a special bios for this card and i cant wait to test it.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Turn up fans more, from what I read Maxwells like to start artifacting around 80C with high overclocks, most of the people on these forums for example try to keep it below 75c

And no, 85c won't hurt it, they can go up to 95c before REALLY aggressive throttling kicks in and even then it won't be hurt


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I was asked to do so.. He asked me so I did it . BTW I cant see what is useless in my post, it s just a post and if it is useless, so be it..
> Do you find useful an endless blabbering of some people here why their card isn t clocking as the card of someone else ?
> 
> Except maybe for Zoson no one here has posted any "unlocked" BIOS , so what s the point ?


Hey mybad







. It seemed like you didn't want to post your results at first and when I looked at your pic you posted this morning I was on my phone and for some reason It was super small and unreadable when I clicked original after clicking the pic. After looking again on my phone a little later the pic opened right up. Hope to see some more results from guys pushing their gtx980s over in the benchmarking section


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just how bad would it be for me to buy another or even several MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G's at local Microcenter, test them to find one that has the highest OC, and then give them all back (including mine), but keep the best OC one...???


I believe they limit the number of CPUs and GPU that one individual can purchase for exactly that reason. Besides that is just plain unethical...


----------



## zoson

I just posted nolimits v6 and a new bios gamestable.

If you are looking for a more stable nolimits v4, get gamestable.

If you want more mhz, get nolimits v6.


----------



## sblantipodi

It is funny to see that most people in this thread uses PCIe gen 1.1.
The first "good overclock" should start by selecting the appropriate PCIe gen


----------



## victoryotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> For your CPU and GPU combo its a decent score. Your CPU is holding you back though. With an i5 overclocked you'd score at least 12000. Have you tried the NoLimits modded BIOS? It may improve clocks somewhat. Get it here.
> 
> These cards throttle at 80C, no matter what you set your max CPU temp limit. I suggest a much better cooler, but I don't know of any. Water-cooling blocks do exist, so if you can afford a custom loop - go for it Otherwise make sure fan is at 100% all the time and lower your clocks to a point where no matter how long you're running Heaven or Valley Benchmarks or FireStrike, temperature stays under 79C!


Hi,
Thanks for your answer.
Haven't tried the modded bios yet.
But isn't it bad to flash an EVGA bios on an ASUS card?
And about the cooler, I choose the reference model because of it's cool looks
so really not want to change that yet


----------



## funfordcobra

Pcie drops from 3.0 to 1.1 when its being unused.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I just posted nolimits v6 and a new bios gamestable.
> 
> If you are looking for a more stable nolimits v4, get gamestable.
> 
> If you want more mhz, get nolimits v6.


Thanks , will be nice to try ..


----------



## mfranco702

what the heck! I just hope I don't get the buyers remorse...


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> It is funny to see that most people in this thread uses PCIe gen 1.1.
> The first "good overclock" should start by selecting the appropriate PCIe gen


my Asus M4 Gene-Z (x16 2.0 PCIe) shows in GPUZ x16 3.0 PCIe


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> What do you guys think about my Score and OC?
> I got the Asus gtx980 Reference model, but it's not so good overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't go much higher than 1400mhz boost clock, then it starts artifacting.
> 
> Like it's now the card gets 82degrees max when running Heaven Benchmar, is this allright?


1400mhz is not your "actual" boost, use the monitor to see what its actually running at under load. Probably more like 1480hz ish, seems there are alot of people going from one extreme to the other with Boost numbers


----------



## nexxusty

Playing with L2C (GPU Level 2 Cache), XBAR (No idea) and SYS (Again, not sure) values in MBE.

1455.5mhz causes a crash in 2D... Hehe. We might get better Core/Mem OC's by lowering those values a bit too.


----------



## Tony23

Guys need some advice forma a PSU. I hace 2 options:
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1200cs-80-plus-silver-certified-power-supply.html
175 E

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=704514&fid=343&lan=us
275 E
Setup: 4790k; asrock z97 e9; ex gtx 980
These two are the only options


----------



## raules009

power limit mod msi gtx 980 gaming 4g


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Playing with L2C (GPU Level 2 Cache), XBAR (No idea) and SYS (Again, not sure) values in MBE.
> 
> 1455.5mhz causes a crash in 2D... Hehe. We might get better Core/Mem OC's by lowering those values a bit too.


Ok I originally tried 1455.5mhz on all of them. L2C/XBAR/SYS. Crashes as I said.

I really only wanted L2C frequency increases anyways.

Trying 1455.5mhz L2C again. Seems like it's fine with my 1540mhz overclock.

Will report findings after benchmarks.


power limit mod msi gtx 980 gaming 4g

Very interested, what does this do exactly?


----------



## Greenmind

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. This is my first post but I'm stalking this thread for about a couple of days already.
I have a Zotac GTX 980 Amp! extreme that I bought a few days ago.

*I have question regarding 3dMark Firestike.*

My OC settings are 1523core / 4099mem. I test it in valley for 30minutes and played crysis3 for a bout an hour. It looks good.

However, when I test it in firestrike, I noticed that the clockspeed will sometimes downclock to 1519 or 1506 during the test.
Checking on the graphs in Afterburner, I noticed that the downclocks happen when the power limit is reached.

My question is:

*1.) Why am I able to reach my power limit in Firestrikre but not in Valley/Heaven/Crysis3?*

*2.) Even when I use my factory clocks, why am I still able to reach my power limit causing my 1443mhz to downclock to 1430mhz?*This happens even when i set the power limit to 111%.

Thanks in advance for the answers.

This is my factory clocks. My rated boost clock is 1393mhz but it loads at 1443mhz and doesn't downclock unless I use firestrike and it reach power limit.


----------



## raules009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Ok I originally tried 1455.5mhz on all of them. L2C/XBAR/SYS. Crashes as I said.
> 
> I really only wanted L2C frequency increases anyways.
> 
> Trying 1455.5mhz L2C again. Seems like it's fine with my 1540mhz overclock.
> 
> Will report findings after benchmarks.
> 
> 
> power limit mod msi gtx 980 gaming 4g
> 
> Very interested, what does this do exactly?


before the mod

http://img.hwbot.org/u45698/image_id_1279906.png

after the mod
there is no need to move the power limit from msi afterburner
helps with liquid nitrogen

http://i59.tinypic.com/345enbs.jpg


----------



## Greenmind

^ I understand that the GPU downclocks because it reached its power limit.
My main question is why does it only reach power limit in Firestrike and not in the other apps that I mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## leoxtxt

New drivers: _*Nvidia Geforce 344.60 WHQL Driver:*_ *64-bit* // *32-bit*


----------



## raules009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenmind*
> 
> ^ I understand that the GPU downclocks because it reached its power limit.
> My main question is why does it only reach power limit in Firestrike and not in the other apps that I mentioned?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenmind*
> 
> ^ I understand that the GPU downclocks because it reached its power limit.
> My main question is why does it only reach power limit in Firestrike and not in the other apps that I mentioned?
> 
> Thanks


not all benchmarks are the same.
one more stress on the other


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Guys need some advice forma a PSU. I hace 2 options:
> http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1200cs-80-plus-silver-certified-power-supply.html
> 175 E
> 
> http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=704514&fid=343&lan=us
> 275 E
> Setup: 4790k; asrock z97 e9; ex gtx 980
> These two are the only options


Both are the pure overkill. Or are you going for a quad sli setup?


----------



## Tony23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Both are the pure overkill. Or are you going for a quad sli setup?


For a trisli setup, I plan to overclock under custom water loops. I have the cards and CPU already. I am not sure what PSU to choose. Is that 100 E worth it for the quality/efficiency is my questión. Will their be any difference at all when I overclock between the PSUs. I am worried about voltage drop limiting performance. It may just be my misunderstanding of this technology, I would appreciate a clarification.

3rd option PSU
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1000cb.html

Edit: corrected Spanish autocorrect;


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> New drivers: _*Nvidia Geforce 344.60 WHQL Driver:*_ *64-bit* // *32-bit*


The offical Notes:

*New in GeForce Game Ready Drivers*

The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.60 WHQL, includes improvements which allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming platform. In addition, this Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare

*Game Ready*
Best gaming experience for Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare

*Application Profiles*
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare - SLI and stereo profiles added

*Windows Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8/Windows 8.1 Fixed Issues*
Improve the handling of Out Of Order Map calls with the D3D11_MAP_FLAG_DO_NOT_WAIT flag on staging buffers to prevent stalls when the server thread is busy. [1524767]
344.48: Alien: Isolation hangs when loading a level. Did not occur on 344.11. [1569738]
Apps may hang with the new async staging buffer maps path. [1571464]
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare needs an SLI profile. [1566082]
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare needs a stereo profile. [1566886]


----------



## HiTechPixel

I don't feel like looking through the entire thread so I'll ask here: How high can I expect my GPU (Asus GTX 980 Strix) to overclock? ASIC Quality is 79.9% for what it's worth.


----------



## nexxusty

1500mhz-1600mhz. That's going to be a good card man, my 71.5% does 1540mhz.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1500mhz-1600mhz. That's going to be a good card man, my 71.5% does 1540mhz.


Whoah, I'm in for a treat then! Just hope the STRIX can cope with the temperatures. For some reason every single GPU I have owned had high ASIC quality.


----------



## nexxusty

It's YMMV of course but I would expect 1550mhz+ for sure.


----------



## raules009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1500mhz-1600mhz. That's going to be a good card man, my 71.5% does 1540mhz.


asic 70.2%
1566mhz fire strike
1561.5mhz 3dmark11
stock cooling


----------



## nexxusty

I could do benches at 1580mhz or so.

I think he means 24/7 game stable.

I did anyway. Hehe.

Could be wrong. It's been known to happen. Thanks for the reply by the way, to my earlier question.

**Edit**

Trying out 344.60 now...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> It's YMMV of course but I would expect 1550mhz+ for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raules009*
> 
> asic 70.2%
> 1566mhz fire strike
> 1561.5mhz 3dmark11
> stock cooling


Guys, stop! You're making me too excited about this!

Seriously cannot wait to start overclocking.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1500mhz-1600mhz. That's going to be a good card man, my 71.5% does 1540mhz.


1600ish


----------



## HiTechPixel

I wonder if I will have to raise my voltage or not because according to HardOCP, they got worse results when raising the voltage because their card hit the power/TDP limit.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Both are the pure overkill. Or are you going for a quad sli setup?
> 
> 
> 
> For a trisli setup, I plan to overclock under custom water loops. I have the cards and CPU already. I am not sure what PSU to choose. Is that 100 E worth it for the quality/efficiency is my questión. Will their be any difference at all when I overclock between the PSUs. I am worried about voltage drop limiting performance. It may just be my misunderstanding of this technology, I would appreciate a clarification.
> 
> 3rd option PSU
> http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1000cb.html
> 
> Edit: corrected Spanish autocorrect;
Click to expand...

You should check out the thread by @shilka regarding PSUs worth getting.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> For a trisli setup, I plan to overclock under custom water loops. I have the cards and CPU already. I am not sure what PSU to choose. Is that 100 E worth it for the quality/efficiency is my questión. Will their be any difference at all when I overclock between the PSUs. I am worried about voltage drop limiting performance. It may just be my misunderstanding of this technology, I would appreciate a clarification.
> 
> 3rd option PSU
> http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1000cb.html
> 
> Edit: corrected Spanish autocorrect;


How about this one? Got the 660W model and can say that this is pretty much the best PSU I've ever had.


----------



## Greenmind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have question regarding 3dMark Firestike.

My OC settings are 1523core / 4099mem. I test it in valley for 30minutes and played crysis3 for a bout an hour. It looks good.

However, when I test it in firestrike, I noticed that the clockspeed will sometimes downclock to 1519 or 1506 during the test.
Checking on the graphs in Afterburner, I noticed that the downclocks happen when the power limit is reached.



If I'm not crashing/experiencing artifacts at 1523core / 4099mem but my coreclock downclocks to 1506 when I reach power limit, Is my card considered stable @1506? Thanks


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenmind*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have question regarding 3dMark Firestike.
> 
> My OC settings are 1523core / 4099mem. I test it in valley for 30minutes and played crysis3 for a bout an hour. It looks good.
> 
> However, when I test it in firestrike, I noticed that the clockspeed will sometimes downclock to 1519 or 1506 during the test.
> Checking on the graphs in Afterburner, I noticed that the downclocks happen when the power limit is reached.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not crashing/experiencing artifacts at 1523core / 4099mem but my coreclock downclocks to 1506 when I reach power limit, Is my card considered stable @1506? Thanks


Due to a lower voltage when throttling, it might not be stable. You'll have to find out.


----------



## Greenmind

Okay. Do you mean when it throttles, both core clock and voltage decreases? I thought it was just the core clock.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenmind*
> 
> Okay. Do you mean when it throttles, both core clock and voltage decreases? I thought it was just the core clock.


Usually the voltage also decreases when the gpu clock drops, at least if you didn't mod your voltage table within the bios.


----------



## Greenmind

^I see. Thanks.


----------



## Tony23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You should check out the thread by @shilka regarding PSUs worth getting.


Thank you man, I was able to find everything to answer my questions.
It turns out that a 175E 1200w one has better 12v performance then the 275E 1000w one.

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm
Is an awesome database of PSUs.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> Guys need some advice forma a PSU. I hace 2 options:
> http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/productos/reader.es/product/csp-x1200cs-80-plus-silver-certified-power-supply.html
> 175 E


Please do not spend more than 20€ on an andyson psu


----------



## ShamisOMally

Weird thing with the MSI GTX 980 here

Power Limit % is not working, under max load its only hitting 108% TDP, even though I have it set for 122% TDP


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Weird thing with the MSI GTX 980 here
> 
> Power Limit % is not working, under max load its only hitting 108% TDP, even though I have it set for 122% TDP


The TDP limit is a limit, not a setting

The Actual TDP result will always be less than your max limit

Different loads will produce different results. Firestrike is very intense, most games less so.

It means you have TDP headroom to add more core speed and voltage.

How are your temps?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't feel like looking through the entire thread so I'll ask here: How high can I expect my GPU (Asus GTX 980 Strix) to overclock? ASIC Quality is 79.9% for what it's worth.


Will do good Igot 1 EVGA ref 79.5% and 1 EVGA ACX 76.7 or so and they both can do 1600


----------



## ShamisOMally

67C max, boost clock sits between 1523-1510mhz


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Will do good Igot 1 EVGA ref 79.5% and 1 EVGA ACX 76.7 or so and they both can do 1600


That's really impressive. I'm about to pass out.







Hope mine does well.


----------



## looniam

just throwing out this reminder for those screwing around with TDP settings. (*please be careful doing that!*)

power consumption does up linearly with core speed increase and exponentially with voltage. ie for a power draw of 185 watts and increasing the core speed 5% would raise the consumption to ~195 (185*1.05) but increasing the voltage 5% would have a difference of ~204 (185*1.05^2). raising both voltage and core is ~215.

remember your power target limits the power draw but you may need to allow some headroom . . . just saying.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Will do good Igot 1 EVGA ref 79.5% and 1 EVGA ACX 76.7 or so and they both can do 1600


Please show us some Fire Strike benches at 1600 MHz core









My two G1's can only do 1569 MHz, asic 65 and 67.2


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> 67C max, boost clock sits between 1523-1510mhz


You are at the first thermal throttle point. Keeping it below 65*C is key.

Max out your fan and take the side off your case - see if it helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Please show us some Fire Strike benches at 1600 MHz core


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3072256


----------



## ThornTwist

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4603382

Has the new Nvidia driver not been approved yet? Thanks?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4603382
> 
> Has the new Nvidia driver not been approved yet? Thanks?


Last time it took about 3 days.


----------



## Zepharus

FYI The MSI GTX 980 Gaming is in stock at newegg WITH a free Game voucher 1 of 3 to choose from (Farcry4 , AC Unity, The Crew) !

This ISNT coming up on nowinstock alerts and it wont last!


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> FYI The MSI GTX 980 Gaming is in stock at newegg WITH a free Game voucher 1 of 3 to choose from (Farcry4 , AC Unity, The Crew) !
> 
> This ISNT coming up on nowinstock alerts and it wont last!


It'll last till the end of the year and isn't restricted on a specific brand.
http://www.geforce.com/pick-your-path-game-bundle


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It'll last till the end of the year and isn't restricted on a specific brand.
> http://www.geforce.com/pick-your-path-game-bundle


Meant the MSI card moreover







These things go poof in seconds compared to all other cards.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Meant the MSI card moreover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things go poof in seconds compared to all other cards.


Okay.


----------



## theMillen

noooooooooooowwww they add a free game... ordered 1 week to early XD


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It'll last till the end of the year and isn't restricted on a specific brand.
> http://www.geforce.com/pick-your-path-game-bundle


I have my second 980 coming in the mail today, what are the odds that amazon would hook me up with a code? I'm kind of kicking myself here... :/


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Please show us some Fire Strike benches at 1600 MHz core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two G1's can only do 1569 MHz, asic 65 and 67.2


I have posted some screenies some time ago but was attacked that there is a separate therad exclusively for benchmarks


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have posted some screenies some time ago but was attacked that there is a separate therad exclusively for benchmarks


In this thread?

Who did that?
This is the 980 owner thread and you can post benchmarks here and ask for others opinion on it


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have posted some screenies some time ago but was attacked that there is a separate therad exclusively for benchmarks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> In this thread?
> 
> Who did that?
> This is the 980 owner thread and you can post benchmarks here and ask for others opinion on it


I agree - that's kind of the point isn't it?

Advice, help, conjecture, overclocking, benching, debate. It's all good.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I agree - that's kind of the point isn't it?
> 
> Advice, help, conjecture, overclocking, benching, debate. It's all good.












And here's a finding of mine on Fire Strike Ultra, obvious but interesting.
GPU Memory speed matters a lot, a 36 MHz increase from 2011 to 2047 MHz on memory gave me an extra 182 point in Graphics score and 157 points increase overall.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3145104

Oh! And !!

HOF 2x GPU Fire Strike Ultra


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have posted some screenies some time ago but was attacked that there is a separate therad exclusively for benchmarks


Pictures or it did not happen.

Post 3dmark with 1600mhz + in sli here


----------



## DRen72

Ok, so of the various modded BIOS files posted thus far here, which seems to be best for an Evga 980 GTX Superclocked ACX?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Ok, so of the various modded BIOS files posted thus far here, which seems to be best for an Evga 980 GTX Superclocked ACX?


either nolimits or gamestable depending on your taste.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190


----------



## Mydog

Damn!!

FSU sometimes get stuck in the start of Graphics test 1 due to spikes in core speed on my 980's

Her I've set the core speed to 1569 MHz but it spikes to 1654 MHz, pic from Afterburner.


I'm using V3 bios


----------



## victoryotje

Oké lol.
I flashed nolimits v6 to my reference Asus.
After that ran firestrike without changing something and got artifacts







is this normal?
Think I really have a bad card


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I have my second 980 coming in the mail today, what are the odds that amazon would hook me up with a code? I'm kind of kicking myself here... :/


I'd kindly ask the support for a key, maybe they'll be fair. But officaly theses keys are only handed out to people who bought a card as of today.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> what the heck! I just hope I don't get the buyers remorse...


How is coil whine and ASIC scores? I have had 4 strix and 2 evga 980s with coil whine... How are clearance and temps? I had 3 on a 4 way board and couldnt get all 3 stacked without the fans rubbing.


----------



## flexus

Ah, with my new build I`m able to read and flash bios









It seems like the ASrock fatal1ty Z77 have issues as others with the same board had that problem too.


----------



## flexus

The build almost finished. Love the red back plate


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> In this thread?
> 
> Who did that?
> This is the 980 owner thread and you can post benchmarks here and ask for others opinion on it


Yeah, I saw that post too. Don't worry about that, this thread is for everything 980. Just be aware of the haters, and some who take benches way to seriously.

I had a golden 4670K that was rock stable 4.6 GHz @ 1.215V (x39 cache) and I got hounded by doubters and haters in one of the Haswell owners threads. I was told that it was unethical to post those kind of results because it would make other members feel that their CPUs were bad, or have unrealistic expectations for their OC. I was also accused of not stressing it enough, or using the "correct" programs. I just posted the screen shots for proof, but it was a hassle to have to go through all those long stress tests again just to prove I wasn't lying. In the end I silenced the doubters, but it really wasn't worth the effort. So now sometimes I think twice about posting results without having the screen shots ready to go.

I believe you get 1600+ MHz and don't care if you prove it or not. I know the limits of my 980 and although it's not quite that fast (1568 MHz) I understand the silicone lottery.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have posted some screenies some time ago but was attacked that there is a separate therad exclusively for benchmarks


Come on we all want to see your Firestrike SLI 1620mhz screenshots. IF you posted some time ago then we must have missed them can you repost them? I know its nothing for you but sli gtx980 at 1620mhz is great we would love to see some results.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that post too. Don't worry about that, this thread is for everything 980. Just be aware of the haters, and some who take benches way to seriously.
> 
> I had a golden 4670K that was rock stable 4.6 GHz @ 1.215V (x39 cache) and I got hounded by doubters and haters in one of the Haswell owners threads. I was told that it was unethical to post those kind of results because it would make other members feel that their CPUs were bad, or have unrealistic expectations for their OC. I was also accused of not stressing it enough, or using the "correct" programs. I just posted the screen shots for proof, but it was a hassle to have to go through all those long stress tests again just to prove I wasn't lying. In the end I silenced the doubters, but it really wasn't worth the effort. So now sometimes I think twice about posting results without having the screen shots ready to go.
> 
> I believe you get 1600+ MHz and don't care if you prove it or not. I know the limits of my 980 and although it's not quite that fast (1568 MHz) I understand the silicone lottery.


That 4670k sound was golden and I hope you got good money for it








I seem to get good CPU's every other high end gen. as my 3960X did 5 GHz on 1.35 vcore but my 4960X was a dud who refused to go above 4.6 GHz unless a threw LN2 on it. Now I got a semi-golden 5960X here that does 4.8 GHz at 1.375 vcore, game and 3D bench stable.
My two GB 980 G1's are not good as they only do 1569 MHz max in 3D benches and no more than 1500 MHz in BF4 that's why I ask to see what people here can get at 1600 MHz + in FS etc.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I'd kindly ask the support for a key, maybe they'll be fair. But officaly theses keys are only handed out to people who bought a card as of today.


I did just that. I'm to expect a response by email in 24-48 hours; hopefully they come through for me. :crossesfingers:


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> The thought is what counts. Im thinking of Asrock Extreme 6, any thoughts? Is it also a good overclocker?


I have the P67 Extreme4 Gen3, It was a great overclocker in my opinion, especially for a budget board.


----------



## carlhil2

Just ordered two EVGA 980 SC reference, are they any good?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that post too. Don't worry about that, this thread is for everything 980. Just be aware of the haters, and some who take benches way to seriously.
> 
> I had a golden 4670K that was rock stable 4.6 GHz @ 1.215V (x39 cache) and I got hounded by doubters and haters in one of the Haswell owners threads. I was told that it was unethical to post those kind of results because it would make other members feel that their CPUs were bad, or have unrealistic expectations for their OC. I was also accused of not stressing it enough, or using the "correct" programs. I just posted the screen shots for proof, but it was a hassle to have to go through all those long stress tests again just to prove I wasn't lying. In the end I silenced the doubters, but it really wasn't worth the effort. So now sometimes I think twice about posting results without having the screen shots ready to go.
> 
> I believe you get 1600+ MHz and don't care if you prove it or not. I know the limits of my 980 and although it's not quite that fast (1568 MHz) I understand the silicone lottery.


Exactly that














I was again accused of tha cards downclocking during the let us say Valley benchmark and again not stressing it enough -) And after that the very same person openly speculated here if it would bE possible to go to the local MC store and buy a couple of MSI GTX 980 and to do some testing


----------



## lilchronic

what does it mean..... 980Ti ?

__
http://instagr.am/p/uzBK8dqRWv%2F/


----------



## Pikaru

I think you're looking too deep into it. Lol time for sleep!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what does it mean..... 980Ti ?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/uzBK8dqRWv%2F/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I think you're looking too deep into it. Lol time for sleep!


lol´d u both


----------



## Silent Scone

lol.

I can only assume people keep saying 980Ti now just to troll.

Otherwise those people make no sense!


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How is coil whine and ASIC scores? I have had 4 strix and 2 evga 980s with coil whine... How are clearance and temps? I had 3 on a 4 way board and couldnt get all 3 stacked without the fans rubbing.


I haven't installed them yet, the temps kind of worry me, I might go with the reference cards instead, I mean a three story sandwich with dual fans is gonna be a problem I think.
cant find anywhere accurate info about the temps with three cards like these.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I haven't installed them yet, the temps kind of worry me, I might go with the reference cards instead, I mean a three story sandwich with dual fans is gonna be a problem I think.
> cant find anywhere accurate info about the temps with three cards like these.


I've had a pair of the EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 and I'm certain you could stack 3 of those. They are much thinner. Only drawback is they case vent. Asus sucks because even if you take off the back plate you void you warranty. They are good cards though if you never have to deal with Asus directly.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've had a pair of the EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 and I'm certain you could stack 3 of those. They are much thinner. Only drawback is they case vent. Asus sucks because even if you take off the back plate you void you warranty. They are good cards though if you never have to deal with Asus directly.


seems like a 3 way SLI with the strix is a bad idea, unless you put them under water, 2 way works fine because you can space them, I guess im going with the reference models, good thing I never opened them


----------



## flexus

My card shows up as PCI-E 3.0 x16 @x2 in bios and GPU-Z and not PCI-E 3.0 x16 @x16.
I have a MS Z97 Gaming 7 mobo, I have set everything in bios to Gen3.
The other PCI slots are empty.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> My card shows up as PCI-E 3.0 x16 @x2 in bios and GPU-Z and not PCI-E 3.0 x16 @x16.
> I have a MS Z97 Gaming 7 mobo, I have set everything in bios to Gen3.
> The other PCI slots are empty.


In GPU-Z, click the ? next to the Bus Interface and it will explain that. It is also a handy little thing to use while testing different clocks with some load on the card.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> In GPU-Z, click the ? next to the Bus Interface and it will explain that. It is also a handy little thing to use while testing different clocks with some load on the card.


Yes I have done that and it sais it`s running PCI Express x2 v.3.0.
In the bios when I select the card in the layout of the card it is also saying @x2


----------



## Pikaru

Anyone here try using the nvflash tool in here to flash kingpins bios onto the 980 classy? It isn't detecting my cards for whatever reason


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes I have done that and it sais it`s running PCI Express x2 v.3.0.
> In the bios when I select the card in the layout of the card it is also saying @x2


Is it in the primary PCI-E slot? It will be labeled on the motherboard.


----------



## vudung45

Is overclocking memory clock gonna affect your stability? Because mine card can get pretty damn high without overlocking mem.

Yet, with +400 overclocking memory clock, the driver crashes sometimes very randomly

Sorry for noob question







, this is my first Nvidia card anyway


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> Is overclocking memory clock gonna affect your stability? Because mine card can get pretty damn high without overlocking mem.
> 
> Yet, with +400 overclocking memory clock, the driver crashes sometimes very randomly
> 
> Sorry for noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my first Nvidia card anyway


You'll have to find your specific sweet spot that varies for each card. That means +400 crashes and +395 or +405 may be stable. And to find these spots takes time. ;/


----------



## vudung45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> You'll have to find your specific sweet spot that varies for each card. That means +400 crashes and +395 or +405 may be stable. And to find these spots takes time. ;/


You dont get my point. What i meant was overclocking memory affects my stability

If i just overclock my core clock, i would be able to go up to + 200 mhz. However if i go along with memory ocing, I can't reach that high due to stability issues.

Without overclocking core, i seem to have no issue with overclocking my memory. I cant go as far as i want with no issue

Again, my question is: Does overclocking Memory affect your Core Overclock?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> You dont get my point. What i meant was overclocking memory affects my stability
> 
> If i just overclock my core clock, i would be able to go up to + 200 mhz. However if i go along with memory ocing, I can't reach that high due to stability issues.
> 
> Without overclocking core, i seem to have no issue with overclocking my memory. I cant go as far as i want with no issue
> 
> Again, my question is: Does overclocking Memory affect your Core Overclock?


In fact you don't get my point!







I answered your question by telling you, that a specific memory clock may let your card crash and another not. This means: yes, overclocking memory affects your core stability. What I meant: If you find the right memory clock, it MAY not affect the cores stability.


----------



## vudung45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> In fact you don't get my point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question by telling you, that a specific memory clock may let your card crash and another not. This means: yes, overclocking memory affects your core stability. What I meant: If you find the right memory clock, it MAY not affect the cores stability.


K. Im just gonna start with OCing my core clock then! Is 72% Asic a good one? Because mine stays pretty stable with high overclock speed ( +160mhz, + 180, etc)


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> K. Im just gonna start with OCing my core clock then! Is 72% Asic a good one? Because mine stays pretty stable with high overclock speed ( +160mhz, + 180, etc)


72% is mid range. Got 74,6% and managed to get 1570/4100MHz bench/gamestable for hours (with some space because I don't like to run the card at its "edge"







). What are your absolute clocks? Because I don't know what board you actually own.


----------



## vudung45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> 72% is mid range. Got 74,6% and managed to get 1570/4100MHz bench/gamestable for hours. What are your absolute clocks? Because I don't know what board you actually own.


I dont overclock that much for "hours", i usually do +160mhz ( I feel like lower volt gives me better stability, so i increase my core volt up to +60, which is different with others who usually do +75) for some 4k gaming ( BF4, Metro, Bla bla bla bla)

Im owning a Gtx 980 g1 gaming.


----------



## StuntZA

Got myself 2 of these babies early October. Anybody running a SLi setup as well?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> I dont overclock that much for "hours", i usually do +160mhz ( I feel like lower volt gives me better stability, so i increase my core volt up to +60, which is different with others who usually do +75) for some 4k gaming ( BF4, Metro, Bla bla bla bla)
> 
> Im owning a Gtx 980 g1 gaming.


Well, then your absolute clock should be around 1490Mhz which should't even need a higher voltage offset. Try to lower your memory clock offset by 50. If it gets stable raise it by 10 until you've got your spot.


----------



## vudung45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Well, then your absolute clock should be around 1490Mhz which should't even need a higher voltage offset. Try to lower your memory clock offset by 50. If it gets stable raise it by 10 until you've got your spot.


What do u mean by absolute clock?
My boost stock clock is : 1329

I will try out ur suggested profile tonight. Tks for the advice anyway


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> What do u mean by absolute clock?
> My boost stock clock is : 1329
> 
> I will try out ur suggested profile tonight. Tks for the advice anyway


With absolute i mean your effective clock shown in logging tools like gpu-z (sensors tab, not the clock at the front page) or oc tools like msi afterburner / evga precision - under full load of course.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Is it in the primary PCI-E slot? It will be labeled on the motherboard.


Yes the first PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. So it is primary for 1 card as I have the option in bios that I could set to 16x /0x /0x, 8x/8x/0x, 8x/8x/4x


----------



## JoeDirt

What BIOS version are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes the first PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. So it is primary for 1 card as I have the option in bios that I could set to 16x /0x /0x, 8x/8x/0x, 8x/8x/4x


Current is 1.6 http://www.msi.com/support/mb/Z97-GAMING-7.html#down-bios


----------



## sblantipodi

EVGA admitted that there is an hardware flaw while connecting maxwell cards on Display Port 1.1 monitor.

After I asked it they offered me the refund of my cards since they don't have working cards at the moment.

this is their answer:
*
Hello,
so far I did get the feedback that this issue is releated to the screens, some screens do have issues with the latest DP 1.2 standards. Thats why I have not faced the same issue during my testing. We did get back to the place of purchase, Drako IT, to refund you the cards.
Please get back to them by tomorrow to arrange this.
Please be aware that you will face this issue probably also with other actually cards.
Regards,*

Very nice to see that they test cards in display 1.2 mode only. I belive it, surely!

They are selling defective products and they know about the flaws, congratulations to nvidia and to evga!


----------



## Silent Scone

It's an issue with the panels not the cards. Can you not even read the email that you yourself are posting?

You seem to persistently display the image that you don't really understand how the industry works


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> What BIOS version are you using?
> Current is 1.6 http://www.msi.com/support/mb/Z97-GAMING-7.html#down-bios


Yes, already have it


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes, already have it


Wouldn't happen to have another card to test would you?


----------



## nexxusty

Well. The fun is over with my MSI 980 Gaming 4G. Overclocking done.

I am not satisfied unless I have tried everything I can think of to eek out more performance.

I have done just that for the 980 4G. All BIOSES available either stick you at 1.2480 or 1.2680 when loaded. They do see 1.2750v but only for a few seconds and all the other BIOSES go back down to 1.24 or 1.26. No this one I have created.

You need nothing special to find your max clock on a 4G. Just this BIOS.

GM204-MSI.GAMING.4G-Constant.1.2750v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


No other BIOS will work better. I promise you this.

I was at 1.2680v and 1535mhz, now at 1.2750v and 1555mhz 24/7 stable. Memory seems stable at 8000mhz (QDR) too.

Great cards these are. The best IMO. These and the G1's go blow for blow.


----------



## sgtgates

Hello everyone, I have a gtx 980 strix arriving tomorrow for my mitx rig and just wanted to see what overclock i can expect and what I should use to increase past the gpu tweak maximum i've read, I've used afterburner in the past on my 7970's and it worked pretty well, should I use a newer version of that for the 980? Also max temps I should bench at?


----------



## Wihglah

What's everyones view on voltages?

I read in the 970 / 980 flash thread that when AB reports 1.275v, the actual measured voltage can be as high as 1.3V

My EK block keeps my core below 45*C - even at 1.275v, but I'm a bit nervous about long term viability.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's an issue with the panels not the cards. Can you not even read the email that you yourself are posting?
> You seem to persistently display the image that you don't really understand how the industry works


My panel works good with GTX780 and the display port specifications says that DisplayPort 1.2 must me compatible with 1.1 device.
So the problem is not in the panel but in the cards.


----------



## afokke

can a superclocked and a non-superclocked 980 (specifically EVGA with ACX 2.0) run in SLI will there be any problems

will the SC card simply be limited to the speed of the non-SC one?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No other BIOS will work better. I promise you this..


You just have change the 3 first max voltages to 1312.5mV

And up the minimum voltage of the 2 last of them by 7 and 14 bin...


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> can a superclocked and a non-superclocked 980 (specifically EVGA with ACX 2.0) run in SLI will there be any problems
> 
> will the SC card simply be limited to the speed of the non-SC one?


In SLI with Maxwell chip, the lower frequency is always the one used. If your non SC could keep the SC frequencies that you've flashed in it, both cards will use the SC frequencies.

*Remenber that any temperatures up to 70° will throttle both your cards.
Also there still is a bug in SLI configuration, GPU2 will always have lower voltage, so validated OC in Solo configuration will probably crash.*
.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ld3tk/oopsie/%5B/URL


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What's everyones view on voltages?
> 
> I read in the 970 / 980 flash thread that when AB reports 1.275v, the actual measured voltage can be as high as 1.3V
> 
> My EK block keeps my core below 45*C - even at 1.275v, but I'm a bit nervous about long term viability
> 
> I would personally agree with you on that and would be afraid to raise the PWTG too much on the custom BIOS


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that post too. Don't worry about that, this thread is for everything 980. Just be aware of the haters, and some who take benches way to seriously.
> 
> I had a golden 4670K that was rock stable 4.6 GHz @ 1.215V (x39 cache) and I got hounded by doubters and haters in one of the Haswell owners threads. I was told that it was unethical to post those kind of results because it would make other members feel that their CPUs were bad, or have unrealistic expectations for their OC. I was also accused of not stressing it enough, or using the "correct" programs. I just posted the screen shots for proof, but it was a hassle to have to go through all those long stress tests again just to prove I wasn't lying. In the end I silenced the doubters, but it really wasn't worth the effort. So now sometimes I think twice about posting results without having the screen shots ready to go.
> 
> I believe you get 1600+ MHz and don't care if you prove it or not. I know the limits of my 980 and although it's not quite that fast (1568 MHz) I understand the silicone lottery.


s
Posted a screenie for you

http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse1610slik5u0r.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse16000au43.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse16000au43.jpg


----------



## funfordcobra

Can the Asus strix 980s be flashed with a better bios? Or can we not because of asus voltage limit?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> You just have change the 3 first max voltages to 1312.5mV
> 
> And up the minimum voltage of the 2 last of them by 7 and 14 bin...


Yep. Exactly.

I should be more clear......

Using that BIOS is all you need to do with a MSI 980 Gaming 4G to achieve maximum overclock on air. Obviously you have to find your O/C but you wont need to use another BIOS. I've tried em, they make things worse. I've only tried the MSI No Limit BIOSES as this is not reference card. Just to be safe.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Using that BIOS is all you need to do with a MSI 980 Gaming 4G to achieve maximum overclock on air. Obviously you have to find your O/C but you wont need to use another BIOS. I've tried em, they make things worse. I've only tried the MSI No Limit BIOSES as this is not reference card. Just to be safe.


What about the throttle? More volts = more °C = less Mhz = less performance.

What is your max Mhz in game?


----------



## HAL900

nexxusty

Does not look like it was converted to voltage in the BIOS for this 1.275va even more if so what limits as tpd


----------



## Naennon

my card (inno 3d hercules x3 ref design)



thats ok for me until bigmax landing


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No other BIOS will work better. I promise you this.


I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> I wouldn't bet on it


I would. I've tried other BIOSES, they are no better.

None of them allowed a constant 1.2750. Period. The one I made does.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> What about the throttle? More volts = more °C = less Mhz = less performance.
> 
> What is your max Mhz in game?


1555mhz pegged.

No throttle dude. 69c all the time, no throttling.

I'll post pics of it at 1555mhz/1.2750v. Not lying here.... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> nexxusty
> 
> Does not look like it was converted to voltage in the BIOS for this 1.275va even more if so what limits as tpd


It was. All I can say.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1555mhz pegged.
> 
> No throttle dude. 69c all the time, no throttling.
> 
> I'll post pics of it at 1555mhz/1.2750v. Not lying here.... lol.
> It was. All I can say.




so it should look like you want to be proud of


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No throttle dude. 69c all the time, no throttling.
> I'll post pics of it at 1555mhz/1.2750v. Not lying here.... lol..


I believe you don't worry. I've you try some other voltages configurations ?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> so it should look like you want to be proud of


That's a 970.....

Nuff said.


----------



## HAL900

You should be a politician you have the potential hehe


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> You should be a politician you have the potential hehe


Lol.Funny.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Can the Asus strix 980s be flashed with a better bios? Or can we not because of asus voltage limit?


asus has a voltage limit?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> asus has a voltage limit?


Don't know but my voltage never goes above 1213mv even with the STRIX custom bios.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Don't know but my voltage never goes above 1213mv even with the STRIX custom bios.


that sux







should i cancel my pre-order 980 strix and get msi 4g?


----------



## ThornTwist

Proof.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Proof.


pff i think i better get msi 4g then?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> that sux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i cancel my pre-order 980 strix and get msi 4g?


Don't worry I still get 1600+ in some readings. The thing to remember is that STIXs' have great ASIC quality so it makes up for somethings.


----------



## bbspills

GM204-MSI.GAMING.4G-Constant.1.2750v.rom

With this bios do I need to unlock my voltage or increase the power output in Afterburner? Or do I just need to up my core and memory clocks?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> With this bios do I need to unlock my voltage or increase the power output in Afterburner? Or do I just need to up my core and memory clocks?


You're totally fine upping the power %, in fact, max it as it will likely never cap, and IDK if you have to up the V in afterburner or not. It doesn't matter if I up it in PX or not so can't tell you that.

Edit: Increase the core clock in small increments, then go to default and do the same for mem clock, then add them together and if bench programs crash, try upping the voltage.


----------



## HAL900

ozzy1925
1.275V


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> GM204-MSI.GAMING.4G-Constant.1.2750v.rom
> 
> With this bios do I need to unlock my voltage or increase the power output in Afterburner? Or do I just need to up my core and memory clocks?


I think I missed something. You have to go to settings, then select view voltage monitoring or somehting like that, then it will restart. Then click the change voltage or whatever it is and it will restart again and then you can increase it as you like.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> ozzy1925
> 1.275V


how so? i asked @centvalny about the voltage limit and he told me tokeep the 980 strix and gave me this link http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
I think they manage to increase the voltage there but now i am confused







980 strix has voltage limit or not with or without modded bios?


----------



## HAL900

each card has a limit of au Asus probably will be 1.275 v max with moded bios


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I think they manage to increase the voltage there but now i am confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 strix has voltage limit or not with or without modded bios?


With the Modify_GM204.exe, you can go far away from 1.6V !!!

No security here !

Some use it on nitrogen and get 2000Mhz at 1.56V with minus 130°C.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> With the Modify_GM204.exe, you can go far away from 1.6V !!!
> 
> No security here !
> 
> Some use it on azote get 2025Mhz at 1.56V at minus 130°C.


screeen gpu-z please


----------



## Mydog

Damn this V3 bios, I don't understand anything. The boost is all over the place, just look at this screen where it should be max boost of 1554 MHz but in each Graphic test it starts out way above 1600 MHz.



Settings



Just wish there where a boost free bios to these Gigabyte 980 G1's


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> screeen gpu-z please


http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1754-5/wizerty-oc-carte-graphique-asus-gtx-980-strix.html

Have fun. By the way this is french.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> each card has a limit of au Asus probably will be 1.275 v max with moded bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> With the Modify_GM204.exe, you can go far away from 1.6V !!!
> 
> No security here !
> 
> Some use it on nitrogen and get 2000Mhz at 1.56V with minus 130°C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1754-5/wizerty-oc-carte-graphique-asus-gtx-980-strix.html
> 
> Have fun. By the way this is french.


well, i will only watercool these cards







is there a chance to modify these bioses for lower voltages?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well, i will only watercool these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a chance to modify these bioses for lower voltages?


Read the.doc, this is writen black on white, there is a .txt comming with the .exe, you can edit the voltage on it.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn this V3 bios, I don't understand anything. The boost is all over the place, just look at this screen where it should be max boost of 1554 MHz but in each Graphic test it starts out way above 1600 MHz.


Can't you lower the Core Clock slider?


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn this V3 bios, I don't understand anything. The boost is all over the place, just look at this screen where it should be max boost of 1554 MHz but in each Graphic test it starts out way above 1600 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish there where a boost free bios to these Gigabyte 980 G1's


The same happens to me, after much testing i came to a conclusion that this release voltage, is only to climb 20mhz 100% stable for my asic 68.4%, bios stock i can get 1514mhz with boost and clock falling for 1502, memory 8ghz, maybe this bios work better with higher asic, im waiting for skyn3t bios to test.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Can't you lower the Core Clock slider?


That's not the problem, the problem is how to control the boost clock. in the settings in my screen the GPU's run at 1553 MHz for the most of the benchmark but it starts out way above 1600 MHz just at the point where the load is finished.


----------



## HAL900

LeonardoHLB

real clock in the 2 tab


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Before I forget, you who are taking high clock on any pcb test in 3DMark06, may have a bad surprise in the canyon flight.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> LeonardoHLB
> 
> real clock in the 2 tab


ATM im not in my computer...


----------



## LeonardoHLB

It seems that if you increase the power limit, the card automatically increases the voltage and clock boost, if you increase the voltage also increases the clock boost but without increasing the power limit, this bios v3 modified seem worthless if you are not a senior ASIC.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Wouldn't happen to have another card to test would you?


Nope but it was correct on the old mobo.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

I can run 3dmark 11, tomb raider, c3, fc3, usually clocked at 1520, but crashes the driver stops responding when you step in 3DMark06 flight canyon, is stable only when the boost is in 1514, but it was safer than thought without diminishing less than 1502 in games. Excuse me for bad english im from Brazil cant speak or write good english depends on google translate xD


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> GM204-MSI.GAMING.4G-Constant.1.2750v.rom
> 
> With this bios do I need to unlock my voltage or increase the power output in Afterburner? Or do I just need to up my core and memory clocks?


I made this bios. Hehe, good to see people using it.

Up Power Target and Core Voltage all the way to the right.

I use 100% fan too as it's not loud at all.


----------



## funfordcobra

Edit


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Don't worry I still get 1600+ in some readings. The thing to remember is that STIXs' have great ASIC quality so it makes up for somethings.


I had 4 so far and highest asic was 70.2%. Evga 980s have had the highest asic for me in the 80s.

Single card I can do 1550 but sli I can only do 1500.. They all 4 have coil whine...


----------



## bbspills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I made this bios. Hehe, good to see people using it.
> 
> Up Power Target and Core Voltage all the way to the right.
> 
> I use 100% fan too as it's not loud at all.


What do you have your clocks at?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I had 4 so far and highest asic was 70.2%. Evga 980s have had the highest asic for me in the 80s.
> 
> Single card I can do 1550 but sli I can only do 1500.. They all 4 have coil whine...


Interesting. so by your account its totally random on what values for ASIC quality we have. I still would like more evidence then just what you say though. I can't say I've had any coil whine at all.

Here's the weird thing about readings with the core clock.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3158697

Evga is saying my core clock is at 1573 through Precision X and 3d Mark is saying 1409 and Unigine is saying 1674 and GPU-Z is saying 1510 in the first tab under graphics card and 1573 in the sensor tab. I don't have a screenie of heaven because when I try all I get is black but take a look yourself and you will see this is true.

So we need to come up with an official reading of core clock so when someone talks about it we know what the heck they are saying.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> What do you have your clocks at?


1550mhz/2000mhz constant while gaming/benching.


----------



## SDhydro

Core clocks are what are displayed in sensor tab during the test or game your playing.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Edit


nice bro you passed my 3x SLI of 780 on 4770K on 24/7 Clocks, seems 980's are very nice

now i'm on X99 with quad sli and is killer

do you happen to have any 3DM11 Performance Results ?

Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn this V3 bios, I don't understand anything. The boost is all over the place, just look at this screen where it should be max boost of 1554 MHz but in each Graphic test it starts out way above 1600 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish there where a boost free bios to these Gigabyte 980 G1's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn this V3 bios, I don't understand anything. The boost is all over the place, just look at this screen where it should be max boost of 1554 MHz but in each Graphic test it starts out way above 1600 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings
> 
> 
> 
> very nice bro !!! you passed me on my 24/7 settings with my 3xSLI of GALAXY 780HOF
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2657732_andressergio_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_780_21947_marks
> 
> Just wish there where a boost free bios to these Gigabyte 980 G1's


----------



## bbspills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1550mhz/2000mhz constant while gaming/benching.


Which app do you use to set your clocks, or did you set your clocks in the bios?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> Which app do you use to set your clocks, or did you set your clocks in the bios?


MSI AB.


----------



## xxroxx

Hey guys! Quick question: is the 980 really out of MSRP and reference ones are though to find and around $600 or I'm searching wrongly?


----------



## friend'scatdied

When people are posting clock speeds ~1550MHz+, are they generally operating at the stock 1.19-1.21v or overvolted (e.g. to 1.25v+ with custom BIOS)?

Lots of impressive clocks here but very little mention of voltages makes it hard to draw meaningful conclusions. I'd be less impressed with 1550MHz if that was at 1.27v for example.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> When people are posting clock speeds ~1550MHz+, are they generally operating at the stock 1.19-1.21v or overvolted (e.g. to 1.25v+ with custom BIOS)?
> 
> Lots of impressive clocks here but very little mention of voltages makes it hard to draw meaningful conclusions. I'd be less impressed with 1550MHz if that was at 1.27v for example.


According to GPU-Z I run at 1212mv max and get 1510 MHz for core clock including boost on the first tab. I have an ASIC quality of 77%. I run a relatively (compared to others) low mem clock but still get pretty good results with a 5820K CPU @4.00 GHz. I will increase the CPU frequency as soon as I have sorted out some things which will give me better scores.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Hey guys! Quick question: is the 980 really out of MSRP and reference ones are though to find and around $600 or I'm searching wrongly?


I'm not a market guy but I paid about 600 for my ASUS GTX 980 STRIX. You can find the same card for a cheaper price if you look on newegg.com. I recommend doing research on which card you want to buy and how much they are compared to the other cards that are all generally the same with some tweaks form the various providers. EVGA, who has been a leader when it comes to performance has the classified coming out (or is already out) and represents the most wanted GPUs that are out there. I don't know how much they cost though.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Interesting. so by your account its totally random on what values for ASIC quality we have. I still would like more evidence then just what you say though. I can't say I've had any coil whine at all.
> 
> Here's the weird thing about readings with the core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3158697
> 
> Evga is saying my core clock is at 1573 through Precision X and 3d Mark is saying 1409 and Unigine is saying 1674 and GPU-Z is saying 1510 in the first tab under graphics card and 1573 in the sensor tab. I don't have a screenie of heaven because when I try all I get is black but take a look yourself and you will see this is true.
> 
> So we need to come up with an official reading of core clock so when someone talks about it we know what the heck they are saying.


What readings do you want? I go by the evga overlay or hardware monitor. Do you want screen shots to the asic scores? 3dmark single vs sli?vcoilnwhine video?

asus coil whine- Asus Strix gtx 980 coil whine: 




Evga coil whine- Gtx 980 coil whine:


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> nice bro you passed my 3x SLI of 780 on 4770K on 24/7 Clocks, seems 980's are very nice
> 
> now i'm on X99 with quad sli and is killer
> 
> do you happen to have any 3DM11 Performance Results ?
> 
> Thanks !!!
> Sergio


Sorry all I have is extreme:

Rig: GTX 770 x3 Way SLI (X11015) I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7827385

Rig :GTX 780 TI SLI (X11032) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790637

Rig: EVGA GTC 980 ACX 2.0 SC (X12382) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8866975
coil whine video- 




Rig: Asus STRIX 980 SLI (X12295) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8899709
coil whine, (4/4) - 




EDIT found a few Performance.

GTX 780 TI Direct CUII SLI OVEERCLOCKED (P2154) = .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753311

GTX 980 ACX 2,0 SC SLI stock clocks (2269) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850751

GTX 980 Strix OC SLI overclocked (P23328) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8923723


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sorry all I have is extreme:
> 
> Rig: GTX 770 x3 Way SLI (X11015) I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7827385
> 
> Rig :GTX 780 TI SLI (X11032) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790637
> 
> Rig: EVGA GTC 980 ACX 2.0 SC (X12382) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8866975
> coil whine video-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig: Asus STRIX 980 SLI (X12295) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8899709
> coil whine, (4/4) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT found a few Performance.
> 
> GTX 780 TI Direct CUII SLI OVEERCLOCKED (P2154) = .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753311
> 
> GTX 980 ACX 2,0 SC SLI stock clocks (2269) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850751
> 
> GTX 980 Strix OC SLI overclocked (P23328) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8923723


That really sucks that you've gotten coil whine on all your cards. I get non of it. I don't know what to say, bad luck I guess.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sorry all I have is extreme:
> 
> Rig: GTX 770 x3 Way SLI (X11015) I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7827385
> 
> Rig :GTX 780 TI SLI (X11032) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790637
> 
> Rig: EVGA GTC 980 ACX 2.0 SC (X12382) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8866975
> coil whine video-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig: Asus STRIX 980 SLI (X12295) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8899709
> coil whine, (4/4) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT found a few Performance.
> 
> GTX 780 TI Direct CUII SLI OVEERCLOCKED (P2154) = .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753311
> 
> GTX 980 ACX 2,0 SC SLI stock clocks (2269) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850751
> 
> GTX 980 Strix OC SLI overclocked (P23328) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8923723


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That really sucks that you've gotten coil whine on all your cards. I get non of it. I don't know what to say, bad luck I guess.


so according to these tests evga sc 2.0 better than asus strix?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so according to these tests evga sc 2.0 better than asus strix?


Haha. Maybe, maybe not. I can tell you want to get the best card possible. Don't take a small sample size like this a make a decision, see all whats out there. Maybe the msi card will top his, IDK. In a way its kind of a gamble on how you want to play it. So many things have to go right for you to get the "perfect" card. If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't worry about it so much. You're getting a hell of a card regardless. I would say play the wait and see game.


----------



## traxtech

Bah, i just got offered more than what i paid for both of my EVGA SC cards(love being in Australia sometimes).. tempted to part with them and wait for big maxwell or even get the new 8gb card(s), decisions decisions...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Haha. Maybe, maybe not. I can tell you want to get the best card possible. Don't take a small sample size like this a make a decision, see all whats out there. Maybe the msi card will top his, IDK. In a way its kind of a gamble on how you want to play it. So many things have to go right for you to get the "perfect" card. If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't worry about it so much. You're getting a hell of a card regardless. I would say play the wait and see game.


yes its really hard to decide , when it comes to silicon lottery i am very unlucky and i am sure i will get the worst asics cards no matter asus or evga or msi or gigabyte







but thanks to @dhenzjhen and @Nico67 they showmed me a tool that increase the voltage of the asus strix but i am not sure it will work for sli setup and its not permanent voltage change


----------



## Nyaka

Hi2all
Help me plz!
I have MSI GTX 980 4GD5

I create bootable USB Drive, download Nvidia Maxwell Nvflash For DOS 5.136 from the FAQ.
Put files to USB Drive and MOD.ROM

When i start flash card i can't compleate process

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash --save stock.rom
nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom

Screen click http://www.imagocentre.com/image/28988/1415266779/
or http://imgco.de/134FGC.jpg
or#2 http://imgco.de/134FGC

What i doing wrong. Help me/
P.S. sorry 4 my bad eng. =)


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyaka*
> 
> Hi2all
> Help me plz!
> I have MSI GTX 980 4GD5
> 
> I create bootable USB Drive, download Nvidia Maxwell Nvflash For DOS 5.136 from the FAQ.
> Put files to USB Drive and MOD.ROM
> 
> When i start flash card i can't compleate process
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash --save stock.rom
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom
> 
> Screen click http://www.imagocentre.com/image/28988/1415266779/
> 
> What i doing wrong. Help me/
> P.S. sorry 4 my bad eng. =)


Umm yeah your posted pic is very small but anyways go to your nvflash folder do a "Control A" right click the mouse send to what ever your USB drive is and then put your bios file same spot you don't need a folders

btw just need to type whatever your USB flash drive is under like E: hit enter then nvflash -6 "yourfilename.rom"


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> yes its really hard to decide , when it comes to silicon lottery i am very unlucky and i am sure i will get the worst asics cards no matter asus or evga or msi or gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks to @dhenzjhen and @Nico67 they showmed me a tool that increase the voltage of the asus strix but i am not sure it will work for sli setup and its not permanent voltage change


If you can tell me how to get my voltage past 1212mv I'd be much obliged.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> If you can tell me how to get my voltage past 1212mv I'd be much obliged.


i havent tried yet (because idont have any card in stock)

DJOCN.zip 73k .zip file

waiting for your result


----------



## ThornTwist

Just one question. How high does it crank the voltage?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Just one question. How high does it crank the voltage?


you are the limit

here is the answer from dhenzjhen
"I would suggest you increment the voltage slowly then stress the card but keep an eye on the temps if you feel still in range of good temp
then you can keep pushing load temps will tell you to stop
you need a multimeter to read the voltage and no MSI ab doesn't ready the voltage or any other software thats why you have to use DMM. test 1.25v first then keep incrementing"
but you gotta have to watch the temps
you put any number here is the readme:
To set vcore edit Testini.txt to what you want:
Voltage = 121250 = 1.2125V save and exit
then open Modify_GM240 as adminitrator
this will apply the voltage. To see if you secessfully
applied the gpu voltage open gpuz rendering then measure
the hotwire holes in the middle hole close to the pcb edge

Warning: Always measure the voltage during 3d mode.

Have fun


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sorry all I have is extreme:
> 
> Rig: GTX 770 x3 Way SLI (X11015) I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7827385
> 
> Rig :GTX 780 TI SLI (X11032) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790637
> 
> Rig: EVGA GTC 980 ACX 2.0 SC (X12382) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8866975
> coil whine video-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig: Asus STRIX 980 SLI (X12295) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8899709
> coil whine, (4/4) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT found a few Performance.
> 
> GTX 780 TI Direct CUII SLI OVEERCLOCKED (P2154) = .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753311
> 
> GTX 980 ACX 2,0 SC SLI stock clocks (2269) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850751
> 
> GTX 980 Strix OC SLI overclocked (P23328) = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8923723


Thanks brother


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That really sucks that you've gotten coil whine on all your cards. I get non of it. I don't know what to say, bad luck I guess.


But there's noting wrong with that bro, will do that on stress only not gaming


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I made this bios. Hehe, good to see people using it.
> 
> Up Power Target and Core Voltage all the way to the right.
> 
> I use 100% fan too as it's not loud at all.


But you don`t have any problem with boost? I have a Asus Ref card and I only modded the Voltage for it as I have a hard mod for power limit.
But when I use that bios with applied .1.2750 Volt the boost clock are all over the place and I`m not able to control it an peg it.
E.G in 3d Mark one test can boost some sec to 1595 ish and then settle at 1524. Then the nest test screen peg it at 1574.

When I use the unmodded stock bios it is always pegged at the clocks I have set it to, so anything else I should do or could you have a look at that
ASUS bios, I can`t find any other modded for Asus ref.

I tried to change the boost table so it fitted the Asus Strix NoLimit bios, but same thing.


----------



## ThornTwist

@andressergio, Then its all good I guess.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so according to these tests evga sc 2.0 better than asus strix?


Well the asus STRIX score higher with lower clocks. Its a non reference PCB so I can see this happening. Unfortunately I hit a wall at 1550 single card on air but when I use sli I can only push around 1500 core. I'm sure its just the crappy drivers we are forced to use.

Its like my fire strike score. 14000 for one card but in SLI only 19500... Proper scaling should be at least 22000 or more.

There is a lot more performance locked in the 900s. We just gotta wait.

Out of 4 Asus strix my highest basic was 70.2 and highest on evga was 80.5


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> @andressergio, Then its all good I guess.


Yes bro don't worry, if you plan to water cool them will stop doing it or hear much less noise, i have 4x SLI GALAXY 780HOF on Water i have to put my ear near to hear.

Now I'm Using 3x SLI of them


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> But there's noting wrong with that bro, will do that on stress only not gaming


all 6 do it under light gaming for me. 60 fps is quite low but still loud. Anything over 120 fps screams.

Like I've said, I changed psu , MB , all sleeved wires, bought a clean power converter and nothing helped. No increase or decrease in noise. I ran the evga cards very hard for about a month hoping they would break in but that didn't happen. Now I'm trying to break the Asus in..


----------



## Nyaka

Hi2all
Help me plz!
I have MSI GTX 980 4GD5

I create bootable USB Drive, download Nvidia Maxwell Nvflash For DOS 5.136 from the FAQ.
Put files to USB Drive and MOD.ROM

When i start flash card i can't compleate process

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash --save stock.rom
nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom

Screen click 

What i doing wrong. Help me/
P.S. sorry 4 my bad eng. =)

add large pic*


----------



## evo161

any MSI GTX 980 Gaming users ? whats your top OC on boost ?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyaka*
> 
> Hi2all
> Help me plz!
> I have MSI GTX 980 4GD5
> 
> I create bootable USB Drive, download Nvidia Maxwell Nvflash For DOS 5.136 from the FAQ.
> Put files to USB Drive and MOD.ROM
> 
> When i start flash card i can't compleate process
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash --save stock.rom
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom
> 
> Screen click
> 
> What i doing wrong. Help me/
> P.S. sorry 4 my bad eng. =)
> 
> add large pic*


Isn`t it just nvflash -6 mod.rom , or is the bios you trying to flash a different one that is not made from your stock bios?
It is what I use in cmd in Windows. And have you tried it in windows or it is any other reason you have to do it in dos?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> all 6 do it under light gaming for me. 60 fps is quite low but still loud. Anything over 120 fps screams.
> 
> Like I've said, I changed psu , MB , all sleeved wires, bought a clean power converter and nothing helped. No increase or decrease in noise. I ran the evga cards very hard for about a month hoping they would break in but that didn't happen. Now I'm trying to break the Asus in..


And they won't break bro...

Maybe this will help you understand
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=233094

Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Isn`t it just nvflash -6 mod.rom , or is the bios you trying to flash a different one that is not made from your stock bios?
> It is what I use in cmd in Windows. And have you tried it in windows or it is any other reason you have to do it in dos?


it should be latest version of nvflash all on the boot flash drive

and just type

nvflash -4 -5 -6 name.rom

you can try first to see if nvflash is working by typing

nvflash --list

this will list the cards installed

Cheers !


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> And they won't break bro...
> 
> Maybe this will help you understand
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=233094
> 
> Cheers !
> Sergio


I'm not sure that you understand what "break in" means Sergio, but thanks.


----------



## Nyaka

I rebild my USB disk and rety flashing

It's not work....

What i do wrong?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyaka*
> 
> What i do wrong?


Are you unable to read what ppl wrote to you ? its "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" .

1. Get "NVFlash 5.196 ( or newer version ) "
2. create "NVFlash" Folder anywhere on your HDD
3. Put the Nvflash 5.196 ( or newer version ) Files in the created "Nvflash" Folder
4. Put the desired Bios in the created Nvflash Folder
5. go to your device manager -> Graphics card & right click "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980" and left click on disable
6. If disabling is done hold shift + rightclick on the Nvflash folder you created ( with the nvflash files and desired bios in it ) and click " open command window here"
7. type "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" , press 2x y and wait until flash is done
8. go to your device manager and enable "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980"
9. reboot
10. hopefully clock da hell out of that card


----------



## traxtech

Nearly have my water cooling build finished, i can't wait to put my 980's to the test.. if i don't sell them and get a 8gb 980 or wait for big maxwell(if it exists) that is.

Couldn't help myself and bought 16... yes 16 brand new Gentle Typhoon AF-15's(1850RPM) which brings my total to 20 now. A bit overkill but depending on what setup i go i'll just sell the rest


----------



## HAL900

Nyaka
win nvflash not dos


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyaka*
> 
> I rebild my USB disk and rety flashing
> 
> It's not work....
> 
> What i do wrong?


By the looks of it you are using the wrong Nvflash


----------



## funfordcobra

I returned my strix 980s (coil whine) for another pair of EVGA 980s that also have coil whine. Not suprising to me because this is my 6th EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC that has had whine. Also my two strix 980s had coil whine.

Its not any of my hardware because I've replaced everything that could possible generate an unclean power source to the GPUs. I've replaced the Mobo, PSU, all wires and used a clean power converter with no reduction in the whine. 980s are just prone to whine. The asus cards surprised me because they are a custom pcb...I literally cringed when I saw the asus ASIC scores..

Anyway both my evga asic scores are 80% and slightly over. I've run a valley bench with the boost to 1580 on the evgas compared to the asus 1500. Also the asus had mid 65%'ish asic scores and memory overclocked very very low.

I'd say the evga is a much better card although the asus looks better and looks to be better build, it is not a great performer.

If you have no whine, consider yourself very lucky. The only thing I could think of is that the Z87 chipsets create the whine because everything I've used and replaced is of the z87 type. That is all theory.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I returned my strix 980s (coil whine) for another pair of EVGA 980s that also have coil whine. Not suprising to me because this is my 6th EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC that has had whine. Also my two strix 980s had coil whine.
> 
> Its not any of my hardware because I've replaced everything that could possible generate an unclean power source to the GPUs. I've replaced the Mobo, PSU, all wires and used a clean power converter with no reduction in the whine. 980s are just prone to whine. The asus cards surprised me because they are a custom pcb...I literally cringed when I saw the asus ASIC scores..
> 
> Anyway both my evga asic scores are 80% and slightly over. I've run a valley bench with the boost to 1580 on the evgas compared to the asus 1500. Also the asus had mid 65%'ish asic scores and memory overclocked very very low.
> 
> I'd say the evga is a much better card although the asus looks better and looks to be better build, it is not a great performer.


Coil whine is nothing compared to girl whine


----------



## Silent Scone

lol so true^

You should see some of the ignorance coming from OverclockesUK members regarding the issue.


----------



## victoryotje

Flexussss bodybuilder in da houseee


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Wouldn't happen to have another card to test would you?


I have written to MSI support so will see what they have to say. It seems it does not have any impact on performance so maybe the bios just reports wrong? I guess if it was actually running at x2 the performance should suffer right? Anyway thanks for your time.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> Flexussss bodybuilder in da houseee


Body overclocking


----------



## HiTechPixel

*STRIX owners*

If your card gets way too hot for no reason (*Mine got to 90°C even with the fan turned to 100% when testing 3DMARK Fire Strike*) then check and see if the heatsink makes proper contact with the GPU and that there are no gaps. If you can move it around and notice that there are gaps then you have two options:

1) Remove the heatsink, clean off old thermal paste, apply new thermal paste and mount the heatsink. Make sure it's tight enough so that when you wiggle/move around the heatsink it doesn't stop making contact with the GPU.

2) Return it and hope you get a new one that makes better contact.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who seen an high res image like this:


----------



## Boomstick727

Is there a decent bios with fixed or higher volts for EVGA SC?

Cheers


----------



## DarkK3y

Hey Boys,
i need you´re help.
But first sry for my English.







Come from Germany.
So let´s beginn.

I tryed to Overclock my both GTX980 SC ACX2. They got fully Watercooled by EK. I got 38-40°C by FireStrike Ultra Loop. So i think its very good.
My Clocks are 1540/2000 Mhz.
Settings:
PT: 124%
GPU TT: 90°C (uninterestin)
GPU Clock: +100
Mem Clock: +500
Voltage: +56mV

I want to try a BIOS MOD. But i dont know is there everything right. I hope u have a look on it.

So first my Original BIOS: EVGA-GTX980-SC-ACX2.0-Stock.rom

GTX980Stock.jpg 857k .jpg file


and this is the MOD BIOS Unlocked: GM204-REFRENCE-EVGA980SCACX-NOLIMITS.rom

GTX980Unlock.jpg 899k .jpg file


Is it right to pull the Voltage on 1312,5mV and do it fit to the new PT?
Do i have to pull the Voltage under CLK74 on 1312.5mV, too?
I raised the PT on 285W ( 75W from PCI (@Stock) and 2 times 105W from the 6-Pin Cable)
is it correct or is there any issue.

Thanks


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> *STRIX owners*
> 
> If your card gets way too hot for no reason (*Mine got to 90°C even with the fan turned to 100% when testing 3DMARK Fire Strike*) then check and see if the heatsink makes proper contact with the GPU and that there are no gaps. If you can move it around and notice that there are gaps then you have two options:
> 
> 1) Remove the heatsink, clean off old thermal paste, apply new thermal paste and mount the heatsink. Make sure it's tight enough so that when you wiggle/move around the heatsink it doesn't stop making contact with the GPU.
> 
> 2) Return it and hope you get a new one that makes better contact.


If you remove the cooler you void any warranty.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Coil whine is nothing compared to girl whine


What exactally do you mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol so true^
> 
> You should see some of the ignorance coming from OverclockesUK members regarding the issue.


What ignorance?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

For us Strix owners. Make sure you use hwinfo or gputweak to monitor the actual core voltage. Gpuz and other oc programs isn't recording the voltages correctly. These other programs record directly from the voltage controller. Also, I have yet to get modded bios past 1.186v without asus gputweak. With the asus gputweak I can get upto 1.236v on load. Going from stock 1.175v to 1.236v I gain ~40mhz on the core...


----------



## Nizzen

Swift?

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzenswift.jpg.html


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who seen an high res image like this:


https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSZxplCxCo1NgEGgQIAAgDDAsQsIynCBo8CjoIAhIUrBzYCdcQqhzQEJkc1hDVEM0kmxwaIEl2k1a4_1sFxCVQT5hK_1hyQ4dUoYMsZm9pbi7Fiy9DGNDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEvmQwjQw,isz:l&sa=X&ei=Q8BbVLSJLYHraK27gagD&ved=0CB8Q2A4oBA&biw=944&bih=951


----------



## Nyaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Are you unable to read what ppl wrote to you ? its "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" .
> 
> 1. Get "NVFlash 5.196 ( or newer version ) "
> 2. create "NVFlash" Folder anywhere on your HDD
> 3. Put the Nvflash 5.196 ( or newer version ) Files in the created "Nvflash" Folder
> 4. Put the desired Bios in the created Nvflash Folder
> 5. go to your device manager -> Graphics card & right click "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980" and left click on disable
> 6. If disabling is done hold shift + rightclick on the Nvflash folder you created ( with the nvflash files and desired bios in it ) and click " open command window here"
> 7. type "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" , press 2x y and wait until flash is done
> 8. go to your device manager and enable "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980"
> 9. reboot
> 10. hopefully clock da hell out of that card


Oh, man......Thank you!!!!
You are awersome, bro!

Thanks 4 all....


----------



## Nyaka

Sweet pic


----------



## Jpmboy

new arrival to the club

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2b7y5

Asus Strix... water block soon I hope !









aisc 77.8%


----------



## adamlee05

Been a while since I've had time to read through the thread, but having done so I guess I've been extremely fortunate?

EVGA SC reference blower, stock BIOS, running in a packed Ncase M1. Ordered 5 minutes after release.

1548/2000, no whine under any condition, asic ~67%, stays under 80c with manageable fan noise.

Curious to see how it'll perform with a skyn3t bios









Edit: sustained boost clock is 1548, forgot to clarify.


----------



## hurleyef

My second one came today. I picked up a PNY this time thinking that maybe their reference cards would have a higher average ASIC since they don't seem to be binning chips for premium models. My evga reads 73.4, this one 83, so maybe I chose right or maybe I just got lucky.







Either way, I'm happy with it; I really just didn't want to get one that was worse than the first. Both are overclocked to a rock solid 1450/7700 at stock voltage.

Firestrike:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3162803

They're beautiful.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Been a while since I've had time to read through the thread, but having done so I guess I've been extremely fortunate?
> 
> EVGA SC reference blower, stock BIOS, running in a packed Ncase M1. Ordered 5 minutes after release.
> 
> 1548/2000, no whine under any condition, asic ~67%, stays under 80c with manageable fan noise.
> 
> Curious to see how it'll perform with a skyn3t bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sustained boost clock is 1548, forgot to clarify.












sustained is the only one that counts.

Based on an entirely unrepresentative sample - it does seem that EVGA SC's clock pretty damn well.

I suggest having a play with the 'nolimits' BIOS - It helps with the TDP limitation:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I returned my strix 980s (coil whine) for another pair of EVGA 980s that also have coil whine. Not suprising to me because this is my 6th EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC that has had whine. Also my two strix 980s had coil whine.
> 
> Its not any of my hardware because I've replaced everything that could possible generate an unclean power source to the GPUs. I've replaced the Mobo, PSU, all wires and used a clean power converter with no reduction in the whine. 980s are just prone to whine. The asus cards surprised me because they are a custom pcb...I literally cringed when I saw the asus ASIC scores..
> 
> Anyway both my evga asic scores are 80% and slightly over. I've run a valley bench with the boost to 1580 on the evgas compared to the asus 1500. Also the asus had mid 65%'ish asic scores and memory overclocked very very low.
> 
> I'd say the evga is a much better card although the asus looks better and looks to be better build, it is not a great performer.
> 
> If you have no whine, consider yourself very lucky. The only thing I could think of is that the Z87 chipsets create the whine because everything I've used and replaced is of the z87 type. That is all theory.


Is it actually loud enough for you to hear when your case has fans and sits on the floor underneath the desk? I noticed coil whine back when I used gaming laptops, but that's what happens when your face is only a couple feet away from an otherwise quiet computer.

The only electrical noises I can hear over the fans is my CPU. Both my old i7-930 and this 4770k +Z87 buzz like a transformer when under load & overclocked, but I can't hear anything but blower noise coming from this eVGA 980 from up here. I don't get any interference through my speakers or headphones, if that's what real coil whine does, then I'd RMA that real quick if it's bad.

Do you get these noises on all these unigine and 3dmark tests? I'm just wondering if coil whine is universal, but some people can't hear it over ambient noise levels, or aren't running the pathological games/benchmarks.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> What exactally do you mean?


It means that I will have some coil whine on my card rather than whining from my girl, hehe


----------



## xSplinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Well. The fun is over with my MSI 980 Gaming 4G. Overclocking done.
> 
> I am not satisfied unless I have tried everything I can think of to eek out more performance.
> 
> I have done just that for the 980 4G. All BIOSES available either stick you at 1.2480 or 1.2680 when loaded. They do see 1.2750v but only for a few seconds and all the other BIOSES go back down to 1.24 or 1.26. No this one I have created.
> 
> You need nothing special to find your max clock on a 4G. Just this BIOS.
> 
> GM204-MSI.GAMING.4G-Constant.1.2750v.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> No other BIOS will work better. I promise you this.
> 
> I was at 1.2680v and 1535mhz, now at 1.2750v and 1555mhz 24/7 stable. Memory seems stable at 8000mhz (QDR) too.
> 
> Great cards these are. The best IMO. These and the G1's go blow for blow.


with stock volt you can reach 1500mhz?


----------



## zoson

Both my cards have coil whine also. I wear headphones when I game, so I just don't care. It really doesn't mean anything is wrong with your cards at all, and if it REALLY bugs you you can easily solve it with a capacitor mod to a modular cable. I bet if you asked performance PCs to do the mod for you, you could pay them to do it.
Often, the most expensive PSU's will have them already:








the above picture is from an antec 1200.

Take a 16v 2200uF cap and connect it across 12v and ground wires. It then acts as a transient filter, to help reduce the mechanical resonance caused by AC noise getting through the PSU.

Also, if you guys have a high ASIC 980 reference, I released a new bios just for you guys. It's one that doesn't run on either of my cards, but RKD reports it's faster than the stock bios while also still boosting aggressively like NOLIMITS and maintaining 1.275v.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sustained is the only one that counts.
> 
> Based on an entirely unrepresentative sample - it does seem that EVGA SC's clock pretty damn well.
> 
> I suggest having a play with the 'nolimits' BIOS - It helps with the TDP limitation:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable


eVGA SC here, can't complain overall. 1531 is the best I can get on the core for benchmarks. For overall best benching, I clock the memory up to 8600, which causes the core speed to fluctuate due to TDP. In that case, I'm looking at an average core speed of 1500 to 1510 depending on the app. For gaming, I keep the same avg core speed but drop the mem to 8200.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSZxplCxCo1NgEGgQIAAgDDAsQsIynCBo8CjoIAhIUrBzYCdcQqhzQEJkc1hDVEM0kmxwaIEl2k1a4_1sFxCVQT5hK_1hyQ4dUoYMsZm9pbi7Fiy9DGNDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEvmQwjQw,isz:l&sa=X&ei=Q8BbVLSJLYHraK27gagD&ved=0CB8Q2A4oBA&biw=944&bih=951


The biggest one is scaled, not very good quality but thanks.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Both my cards have coil whine also. I wear headphones when I game, so I just don't care. It really doesn't mean anything is wrong with your cards at all, and if it REALLY bugs you you can easily solve it with a capacitor mod to a modular cable. I bet if you asked performance PCs to do the mod for you, you could pay them to do it.
> Often, the most expensive PSU's will have them already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above picture is from an antec 1200.
> 
> Take a 16v 2200uF cap and connect it across 12v and ground wires. It then acts as a transient filter, to help reduce the mechanical resonance caused by AC noise getting through the PSU.


I assume any 12v from the 6 pin will do?


----------



## DRen72

Picked up an Evga 980 GTX SC ACX for $580 including tax. Wasn't planning to upgrade the 780 but the price was good.

Is it true these cards begin to throttle after 60 degrees?

If so, which modded BIOS raises or removes this limit?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Picked up an Evga 980 GTX SC ACX for $580 including tax. Wasn't planning to upgrade the 780 but the price was good.
> 
> Is it true these cards begin to throttle after 60 degrees?
> 
> If so, which modded BIOS raises or removes this limit?


At around 67*C I seem to remember the VDDC starts to throttle, which cuts the core speed.

Not sure there is a work around for that yet, but the nolimits BIOS is the best bet around at the moment.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I assume any 12v from the 6 pin will do?


Ideally you would do it to all of them, but realistically one is enough to kill off the coil whine.
Also, nolimits won't throttle voltage until 84C, and the nolimits custom fan profile will run the fans at 90% by 83C.


----------



## flexus

ai ai, finally got the bios right, pegged at 1595 MHz and maintains 1.275v


----------



## davidvu

My memory usage in Titanfall is really high? Should i be worried about it

8x MSSAA - Memory usage is always 3500 mb


----------



## sgtgates

Alright just got my strix 980 up and posted, about to go to nvidia to get the latest drivers then find out what program to use to overclock and jump on this bios flash business


----------



## menthuslayer

Ok new at this, I have 2 EVGA 980's in SLI just finished playing with overclocking I'm at +250, I got an 11793 Firestrike Extreme Score at aboaut 1560mhz.... is this any good? Note this is a non bios modded, just a regular overclock.


----------



## sgtgates

Well i maxed out the gpu tweak wit the boost clock bar at 1400 and with the boost during my valley run it shows 1564core. No artifacts on stock voltage memory the same about to tweak that. Pretty good? Should I use afterburner to push further?


----------



## davidvu

My memory usage in Titanfall is really high? Should i be worried about it????

8x MSSAA - Memory usage is always 3500 mb


----------



## mfranco702

Does anybody know if the led lightning on the ACX 2.0 card can be controlled in the GeForce software like the reference cards.? Would be cool if you can make the lights go with the music beat.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Well i maxed out the gpu tweak wit the boost clock bar at 1400 and with the boost during my valley run it shows 1564core. No artifacts on stock voltage memory the same about to tweak that. Pretty good? Should I use afterburner to push further?


Whatever valley says it usually wrong.

Use AB and refer back to it after the run.


----------



## davidvu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> At around 67*C I seem to remember the VDDC starts to throttle, which cuts the core speed.
> 
> Not sure there is a work around for that yet, but the nolimits BIOS is the best bet around at the moment.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable


\

True =)) valey shows that mine is at 1652 mhz =))


----------



## menthuslayer

w000hoooo, I've got the highest unapproved (also higher than any of the approved but I guess they are on different drivers) firestrike score for 4790k and 2-way GTX 980 SLI!


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> w000hoooo, I've got the highest unapproved (also higher than any of the approved but I guess they are on different drivers) firestrike score for 4790k and 2-way GTX 980 SLI!


How does it score on Ultra?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Been a while since I've had time to read through the thread, but having done so I guess I've been extremely fortunate?
> 
> EVGA SC reference blower, stock BIOS, running in a packed Ncase M1. Ordered 5 minutes after release.
> 
> 1548/2000, no whine under any condition, asic ~67%, stays under 80c with manageable fan noise.
> 
> Curious to see how it'll perform with a skyn3t bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sustained boost clock is 1548, forgot to clarify.


Those are very nice clocks indeed. I can play in SLI 1556 all day long , these are GREAT cards !!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidvu*
> 
> My memory usage in Titanfall is really high? Should i be worried about it
> 
> 8x MSSAA - Memory usage is always 3500 mb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidvu*
> 
> My memory usage in Titanfall is really high? Should i be worried about it????
> 
> 8x MSSAA - Memory usage is always 3500 mb


you don't need to ask the same question within 2 hours. folks either have their own issues or doing things like . .gaming(?)

A: NO

memory usage doesn't mean it needs it, just what the game will allocate based on the vram available. you're fine.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidvu*
> 
> My memory usage in Titanfall is really high? Should i be worried about it????
> 
> 8x MSSAA - Memory usage is always 3500 mb


MSAA consumes a lot of memory, if it is set that high. Just for comparison, turn it off and check how much usage is left.







Also it is very likely that background tasks assets are still cached as long as the memory isn't used completly.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Evga is saying my core clock is at 1573 through Precision X and 3d Mark is saying 1409 and Unigine is saying 1674 and GPU-Z is saying 1510 in the first tab under graphics card and 1573 in the sensor tab. I don't have a screenie of heaven because when I try all I get is black but take a look yourself and you will see this is true.
> 
> So we need to come up with an official reading of core clock so when someone talks about it we know what the heck they are saying.


1510 is what your boost clk is set too, while 1573 is the actual boost its doin, but the later may very or clk down as required. Most people are trying to get there actual boost consistent and not clk down, and thereby calling it there max boost, so basically if 1573 is game stable then that's what I would call it.

Also with the Strix and possibly even the Asus reference, there's currently no point have any voltage value higher than 1212.5mv, all that seem to do for me is give constant Vrel, but also setting the second voltage line to min 1212.5mv instead of 1187.5mv will keep your boost at max voltage, assuming that your voltage table has been brought back down to max 1212.5mv. The Strix behaves very differently to most cards, so some modified bios;s don't allow it to boost as freely due to huge min voltage jumps in clk bins.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Are you unable to read what ppl wrote to you ? its "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" .
> 
> 1. Get "NVFlash 5.196 ( or newer version ) "
> 2. create "NVFlash" Folder anywhere on your HDD
> 3. Put the Nvflash 5.196 ( or newer version ) Files in the created "Nvflash" Folder
> 4. Put the desired Bios in the created Nvflash Folder
> 5. go to your device manager -> Graphics card & right click "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980" and left click on disable
> 6. If disabling is done hold shift + rightclick on the Nvflash folder you created ( with the nvflash files and desired bios in it ) and click " open command window here"
> 7. type "nvflash -6 desiredbios.rom" , press 2x y and wait until flash is done
> 8. go to your device manager and enable "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980"
> 9. reboot
> 10. hopefully clock da hell out of that card


MK - this works only for Win7, and not Win8.1?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudung45*
> 
> Its show about the same thing even when i restart the pc.
> 
> But i got it know, will not care about it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably it's because of the game itself since i dont even reach far beyond 3000mb on BF4 2k resolution.


Can't be the same with MSAA disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> *STRIX owners*
> 
> If your card gets way too hot for no reason (*Mine got to 90°C even with the fan turned to 100% when testing 3DMARK Fire Strike*) then check and see if the heatsink makes proper contact with the GPU and that there are no gaps. If you can move it around and notice that there are gaps then you have two options:
> 
> 1) Remove the heatsink, clean off old thermal paste, apply new thermal paste and mount the heatsink. Make sure it's tight enough so that when you wiggle/move around the heatsink it doesn't stop making contact with the GPU.
> 
> 2) Return it and hope you get a new one that makes better contact.


thanks HiTech - I thought the free-play in the cooler was cause for RMA. But then after seeing temps under 60C (with anything) I let it go for the half day I've been exp with this card. Amazingly efficient cooler, loose as it is.









can you give any links/pointers on getting >1.2V on this card? I'll flash to the TDP mod bios once I see how to increase voltages (voltage mod bios?)

OOB: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3165909
nothing to write home about.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> 1510 is what your boost clk is set too, while 1573 is the actual boost its doin, but the later may very or clk down as required. Most people are trying to get there actual boost consistent and not clk down, and thereby calling it there max boost, so basically if 1573 is game stable then that's what I would call it.
> 
> Also with the Strix and possibly even the Asus reference, there's currently no point have any voltage value higher than 1212.5mv, all that seem to do for me is give constant Vrel, but also setting the second voltage line to min 1212.5mv instead of 1187.5mv will keep your boost at max voltage, assuming that your voltage table has been brought back down to max 1212.5mv. The Strix behaves very differently to most cards, so some modified bios;s don't allow it to boost as freely due to huge min voltage jumps in clk bins.


Good to know. REP. I was wondering why I was getting such different results from other people and weird things happening to my screen ie. screen goes blank and won't go back on with KBoost on, thanks. Could be my PSU IDK. If I don't have KBoost on, core clock goes down but only when the card isn't under load, when it is under load, I get a steady 1573, with no artifacts, but it is a bit choppy. When I increase the mem clock too high is when I get artifacts. I got the mem clock set to 1903. and the weird thing is that pretty much every app gives that value unlike the core clock. Either that or 3806, which is the same thing. I don't increase the voltage at all and it stays at 1212 if I have KBoost on and if I don't have it on it goes up and down and I prefer it that way; keeping the voltage at 1212mv make the card increase in temperature quite a bit. Also I have the fan reader update every .5 sec and have the card info update every .5 sec as well. I'm still messing around with those setting though and their not set in stone just yet but they seem to be good at those levels. I have a pretty aggressive fan curve and I set the temp to be the priority. This way I get the card to preform higher all around since I never get temps higher than 70c. But If I set hysteresis to 1, with these settings it crashes very soon after 3dmark starts. I suppose a way around this would be to keep the fan at 100% and then you could put the hysteresis at whatever you want which might improve performance but at the same time more wattage would be used to power the fan, possibly taking away from performance elsewhere. Well, that's what I've noticed and is the way I'm doing things anyway.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MK - this works only for Win7, and not Win8.1?


Iam on Windows 7 for myself so cant tell you if its working on win8 , give it a try if its not working nvflash will say it to you .


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks HiTech - I thought the free-play in the cooler was cause for RMA. But then after seeing temps under 60C (with anything) I let it go for the half day I've been exp with this card. Amazingly efficient cooler, loose as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you give any links/pointers on getting >1.2V on this card? I'll flash to the TDP mod bios once I see how to increase voltages (voltage mod bios?)
> 
> OOB: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3165909
> nothing to write home about.


Totally jelly of your physics score... If I have that I would be in the top 100 by now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Iam on Windows 7 for myself so cant tell you if its working on win8 , give it a try if its not working nvflash will say it to you .


no bro - I already did. with Win8.1 I need to boot from a dos stick (then no need to disable the driver)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Totally jelly of your physics score... If I have that I would be in the top 100 by now.


lol - that's at 4.5GHz. Use firestrike ultra - the CPU is basically out of the picture... 90% GPU. eg, a 2600K rig is holding top spot

so.. where's the keys to this 980 strix?


----------



## DarkK3y

How did u got these Score?!
I only got 6463P
[email protected]
2xGTX 980 @ 1520/2000


----------



## Silent Scone

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=27174703#post27174703

This is why I don't go here any more.

Speechless


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's at 4.5GHz. Use firestrike ultra - the CPU is basically out of the picture... 90% GPU. eg, a 2600K rig is holding top spot
> 
> so.. where's the keys to this 980 strix?


Physics score primarily measures the CPU. There are a lot of different small things moving and being calculated which taxes the CPU more than the GPU and your 8 core, 16 thread @4.6 GHz is helping that out quite a bit. That's why your Physics score is so much higher than your graphics score... If you already know this it is a pointless post, but thought I would clarify non the less.

Edit: Did you notice that they were using LN2? Yeah, his multiplier is through the roof, no doubt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Physics score primarily measures the CPU. There are a lot of different small things moving and being calculated which taxes the CPU more than the GPU and your 8 core, 16 thread @4.6 GHz is helping that out quite a bit. That's why your Physics score is so much higher than your graphics score... If you already know this it is a pointless post, but thought I would clarify non the less.
> 
> Edit: Did you notice that they were using LN2? Yeah, his multiplier is through the roof, no doubt.










yeah - I noticed, and included that in the "Notes".


----------



## Wihglah

I finally ponied up for 3dmark:

#31 on the hall of fame!!! (single card)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3169404


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - I noticed, and included that in the "Notes".


Good for you, glad you're on top of things,


----------



## theMillen

all of the discussion with flashing 980 in windows 8.1, i had no troubles with flashing mine in 8.1 after disabling it in device manager! just follow the directions in that thread and you will be fine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Good for you, glad you're on top of things,


Read this, you'll understand the futuremark benches better.

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no bro - I already did. with Win8.1 I need to boot from a dos stick (then no need to disable the driver)


You did it exactly the way i did it ? Creating the folder , right click the folder and so on ? .... Cant imagine that it doesent work on win8 , on the other hand cant imagine that you was doing something wrong either


----------



## Wihglah

#22

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3169988


----------



## zoson

Now I want to see someone beat kingpin with my bios.


----------



## famich

I have tried FSE @980SLI at 1609 -I got [email protected] though


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You did it exactly the way i did it ? Creating the folder , right click the folder and so on ? .... Cant imagine that it doesent work on win8 , on the other hand cant imagine that you was doing something wrong either


it does work, as that is exactly how i did it


----------



## zoson

Next release will be all existing cards I've already done BIOS for.
Here's a preview of the performance increases!!! GameStable v2 release candidate beats NOLIMITS v5 at a lower clockspeed both GPU and CPU.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3158733/fs/3109740


----------



## famich

Which one would be good then for my two EVGAs , pls ? Gamestable for gaming ..? Maybe that V2 ..


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Which one would be good then for my two EVGAs , pls ? Gamestable for gaming ..? Maybe that V2 ..


it depends what you want to do, benchmarking? get nolimits. playing games? gamestable... simple as that, he forked his progress, one for max benching, the other for highest stability clock with gamestable


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Next release will be all existing cards I've already done BIOS for.
> Here's a preview of the performance increases!!! GameStable v2 release candidate beats NOLIMITS v5 at a lower clockspeed both GPU and CPU.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3158733/fs/3109740


Sorry for my ignorance, but where do you post you work? And do you have a version for Asus ref not the strix?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but where do you post you work? And do you have a version for Asus ref not the strix?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/0_100


----------



## flexus

Edit: it was already answered, so I deleted


----------



## zoson

evga sc acx reference bios is the one you want flexus. you commented earlier you could hit 1595. you should probably try the ASIC bios.
ASIC bios starts 1329/1544.

Also there is a link in my signature.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> evga sc acx reference bios is the one you want flexus. you commented earlier you could hit 1595. you should probably try the ASIC bios.
> ASIC bios starts 1329/1544.
> 
> Also there is a link in my signature.


Thanks I will do, for now I only did edit my stock bios voltage nothing more.
I on my phone so maybe that's why I didn't see your signature


----------



## Wihglah

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8698/nvidia-fy-2015-q3-financial-results-record-revenue-for-quarter-and-year-to-date

Nvidia are having a good year - how did that happen???


----------



## Silent Scone

Just plugged in my new ROG Swift. Finally took the plunge for G-Sync.

...I don't think I actually need two extra cards now.









I'f you've not seen G-Sync in the flesh, it's something you really need to...


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just plugged in my new ROG Swift. Finally took the plunge for G-Sync.
> 
> ...I don't think I actually need two extra cards now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'f you've not seen G-Sync in the flesh, it's something you really need to...


Gsync has a limitation that prevents me from using it with my ROG Swift.








You can only use Gsync in fullscreen mode. Not fullscreen windowed.
So, I'm running 120Hz with ULMB instead. It's still pretty good.
Don't forget to disable Gsync whenver you bench, it lowers your scores significantly.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just plugged in my new ROG Swift. Finally took the plunge for G-Sync.
> 
> ...I don't think I actually need two extra cards now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'f you've not seen G-Sync in the flesh, it's something you really need to...


QFT - welcome to G-Sync, you'll never go back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You did it exactly the way i did it ? Creating the folder , right click the folder and so on ? .... Cant imagine that it doesent work on win8 , on the other hand cant imagine that you was doing something wrong either


yes, it's the same for flashing kingpins also. 8.1 punts on winflash... but it's not an issue. It's actually better to flash via DOS anyway.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, it's the same for flashing kingpins also. 8.1 punts on winflash... but it's not an issue. It's actually better to flash via DOS anyway.


Don't know what punts means in this context. But works in win 8.1


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just plugged in my new ROG Swift. Finally took the plunge for G-Sync.
> 
> ...I don't think I actually need two extra cards now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'f you've not seen G-Sync in the flesh, it's something you really need to...


Is there any mouse lag or screen flickering while running g-sync? I have seen a few members complain of it (among other minor "bugs") in the ROG Swift Owners Forum. I am waiting to order mine over the next few weeks, but was a little concerned about some of the bugs being reported in the forum. I know better than to judge a product solely on a few people's negative experiences. I wouldn't buy anything if I paid attention to all the forum rants or 1 star reviews on Amazon. It's just a lot of money to invest...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Don't know what punts means in this context. But works in win 8.1


so, right-click open cmnd window... nvflash --list, and another window pops up without the list, it self-closes with no list in the first? always used win flash on W7 (and still do with the 4960X rig) but W8.1... that's with the driver still on. rather than disable the driver while on a 4K desktop, I'll just use dos to flash.. no concurrent driver issues. Easy.


----------



## bbspills

Need to open command prompt as admin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbspills*
> 
> Need to open command prompt as admin


yeah - i know...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## famich

Is there any DOS version of this nvflash ? I ve got the 4K monitor and after disabling of both adapters the screen is horrible and the command prompt window presents insanely tiny letters , impossible to type and see...


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - i know...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is NOT an administrator/elevated command prompt.

When you launch a command prompt as administrator it says: Administrator: in the title bar like this:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Is there any mouse lag or screen flickering while running g-sync? I have seen a few members complain of it (among other minor "bugs") in the ROG Swift Owners Forum. I am waiting to order mine over the next few weeks, but was a little concerned about some of the bugs being reported in the forum. I know better than to judge a product solely on a few people's negative experiences. I wouldn't buy anything if I paid attention to all the forum rants or 1 star reviews on Amazon. It's just a lot of money to invest...


I agree for a 27" TN panel it is essentially a large amount of money. But I neglected to listen to a good few friends of mine saying it was worth every penny then finally took the plunge. I've not noticed any mouse lag at all I've no idea where that's come from, maybe it's game specific. I know a lot of people including journalists keep saying this, but it really is just something you have to experience for yourself. It just makes motion a lot more 'manageable' It's just how things should have been for quite some time now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> That is NOT an administrator/elevated command prompt.
> 
> When you launch a command prompt as administrator it says: Administrator: in the title bar like this:


lol - and that's not windows 8.1.

anyway - i can flash my strix...


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, right-click open cmnd window... nvflash --list, and another window pops up without the list, it self-closes with no list in the first? always used win flash on W7 (and still do with the 4960X rig) but W8.1... that's with the driver still on. rather than disable the driver while on a 4K desktop, I'll just use dos to flash.. no concurrent driver issues. Easy.


Do not have that issue one bit with the new version of nvflash on 8.1 here. just open cmd with admin privs, disable in device manager, flash, enable in dm, restart BAM! flash about 8 times now with all the diff versions floating around \o/


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Do not have that issue one bit with the new version of nvflash on 8.1 here. just open cmd with admin privs, disable in device manager, flash, enable in dm, restart BAM! flash about 8 times now with all the diff versions floating around \o/


What is dm? device manager?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What is dm? device manager?


correct!


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and that's not windows 8.1.











The prompt looks identical between 8 and 8.1 aside from the reported build number. Nice try, not. credibility -.


----------



## ThornTwist

@zoson, I want to try out your new BIOS, but I don't know if it will brick my card. I have an ASIC quality of 77%. Should I do it? Also I noticed its for EVGA reference. Does that matter?


----------



## Minedune

Just got one of my 980 and i was concerned it wouldn't be much better than my 780 [email protected]

Just a couple quick test










I got 64 on my [email protected]/7000 sorry no pic

My 980 sc stock

http://s1.postimg.org/qx657nrjh/heaven_2014_11_07_16_02_57_140.png










1580/8000

http://s28.postimg.org/6eqbopwob/heaven_2014_11_07_20_25_46_743.png










Still new at this need to test more thoroughly but so far really impressed

Will be adding a 2nd one when evga stocks them again hope its as good as this.


----------



## ThornTwist

OK silence to my question. Let me rephrase that. If I flash the v3 gs bios could it brick my card instantly?


----------



## sblantipodi

can you explain me what is the asic please?


----------



## ThornTwist

Oh I can. I actually know that. I first need to know if you have GPU-Z. Do you?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK silence to my question. Let me rephrase that. If I flash the v3 gs bios could it brick my card instantly?


If it doesn't brick the card, it's unlikely to work properly.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> If it doesn't brick the card, it's unlikely to work properly.


So someone has tried with an asic quality very close to 77% and it didn't turn out well?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK silence to my question. Let me rephrase that. If I flash the v3 gs bios could it brick my card instantly?


Since you've got "onboard" graphics, you can always reflash the stock bios even if your card is going to be too unstable to reflash it while it's enabled, which is very unlikely.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Since you've got "onboard" graphics, you can always reflash the stock bios even if your card is going to be too unstable to reflash it while it's enabled, which is very unlikely.


Hooray! Ok, I'm going in.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> So someone has tried with an asic quality very close to 77% and it didn't turn out well?


No - I meant I thought you had a Strix?

I would not put a reference BIOS on a Strix


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> No - I meant I thought you had a Strix?
> 
> I would not put a G1 BIOS on a Strix
> 
> Sorry - I had a brain fart


What is a G1? Is your 78.3 a STRIX? Sorry for making everything redundant, I'm just trying to cover my bases.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What is a G1? Is your 78.3 a STRIX? Sorry for making everything redundant, I'm just trying to cover my bases.


Brain fart - I edited

Mine is an EVGA Reference SC


----------



## RKDxpress

Thorntwist Make sure you pick the correct bios for your card. Look in page one of this thread.

Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - NOLIMITS and GameStable


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Thorntwist Make sure you pick the correct bios for your card. Look in page one of this thread.
> 
> Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - NOLIMITS and GameStable


Yes thank you. From what I understand those are 2 different BIOS's and I don't know which one to go with. I have already tried flashing, but I obviously didn't do it right because all I got was 1212mv max at any time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prompt looks identical between 8 and 8.1 aside from the reported build number. Nice try, not. credibility -.


Try? pulllease.
lol - it's fine guys - I got it! Gotta live with the screen bork at 4K.

Yes - joe dirt's flash works!
trying 980-70-2d


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can you explain me what is the asic please?


OK. I'm assuming you have GPU-Z of some form or another. If you don't it is an absolute necessity. Here is a link in case you don't have it.

Take a look at this picture:



Where the Green box is, is where you need to left click. Then you will get a drop down menu. Then all you have to do is click on where the blue box is and a window will pop up with you GPUs ASIC quality. I am not an expert but suffice to say, ASIC quality is basically how efficient the GPU you have is. It will tell you how a high and low percentage affects the cards performance and overclocking potential.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I agree for a 27" TN panel it is essentially a large amount of money. But I neglected to listen to a good few friends of mine saying it was worth every penny then finally took the plunge. I've not noticed any mouse lag at all I've no idea where that's come from, maybe it's game specific. I know a lot of people including journalists keep saying this, but it really is just something you have to experience for yourself. It just makes motion a lot more 'manageable' It's just how things should have been for quite some time now


Cool man, this type of input helps, I appreciate it. There are lots of Swift owners who echo what you say, but then there are a handful who just focus on the small negatives. It is tough cause I am getting a 1440p monitor but I'm on the fence between the Swift and the OCable IPS panels (mainly the Tempest X270OC). I prefer semi glossy finish and the IPS panels offer that, but they don't offer g-sync or 144 Hz either. They can OC anywhere between 96 and 130 Hz with custom PCB control boards. Both are out of stock so I'm just trying to gather all the info to make my decision a little easier. I am leaning towards the Swift, but I just want to make sure that I make the right choice...


----------



## evo161

setup GTX 980 after 670 SLI on my pc

but lose Physx and CSAA options in AC Black Flag game , why ?


----------



## Systemlord

I have a question regarding my Asus Maximus V Extreme mobo, I currently has my GTX 480 (EK water block) installed in the first or top most PCI-e slot, question is I want install my EVGA GTX 980 in stock form into another slot before I commit to installing the EK water block tomorrow. Can I disable my GTX 480 and use the new card as the primary card for testing purposes?

On another thought would it be overkill to run 2x 980's in SLI on a 19" inch monitor?

Thanks, Systemlord.


----------



## theMillen

HEADS UP!!!!!!

Everyone that got their card from Newegg, get on live chat right now, they are giving NVIDIA Promo Codes for the ubisoft game of your choice, for those that ordered BEFORE!!!! nov 4th!!!! there was a thread over at evga that headsup'd me, thought id let you guys know. just get on chat and ask nicely, seems EVERYONE who asked got one. i ordered oct 20th, but ppl from the begining of oct got theirs as well!









If this helps dont be shy with the rep button


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I have a question regarding my Asus Maximus V Extreme mobo, I currently has my GTX 480 (EK water block) installed in the first or top most PCI-e slot, question is I want install my EVGA GTX 980 in stock form into another slot before I commit to installing the EK water block tomorrow. Can I disable my GTX 480 and use the new card as the primary card for testing purposes?
> 
> On another thought would it be overkill to run 2x 980's in SLI on a 19" inch monitor?
> 
> Thanks, Systemlord.


I'm assuming your resolution is less than 1080p? If so, then yes. 2 980s is a lot of horsepower for even 1080p


----------



## T0B5T3R

I get unfortunately no promo code, at least have ordered mindfactory (de)


----------



## Minedune

Just a heads up EVGA has 980 sc ref and ACX instock just grabbed 2nd ACX

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> 2 980s is a lot of horsepower for even 1080p


perfect for 144hz


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Just a heads up EVGA has 980 sc ref and ACX instock just grabbed 2nd ACX
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980
> perfect for 144hz


Im using dual 980's for my 1080p 144Hz 3D set up


----------



## theMillen

it is in stock at the egg as well:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068&cm_re=evga_980-_-14-487-068-_-Product


----------



## Minedune

Careful newegg has said in stock fro like 2 days for all 980s next thing you know its back ordered after you order it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Im using dual 980's for my 1080p 144Hz 3D set up


Sweet yea im using 1080 120hz but plan on getting BENQ XL2420G 144hz in few weeks.


----------



## Minedune

Cant believe these 980 fans don't spin till hit 60c.
Hour now browsing web fans idle and GPU only at 29c crazy


----------



## ThornTwist

What do you think?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174443


----------



## zoson

I think I just released a new bios for your card, Thorn.


----------



## ThornTwist

And Extreme:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174544


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I think I just released a new bios for your card, Thorn.


Tell me which one man. I gots to try it now!


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Tell me which one man. I gots to try it now!


last page in the thread. asus strix, gigabyte g1, msi gaming, and reference cards all got gamestable bios. give it a shot!


----------



## T0B5T3R

only 3770k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4604877

higher GPU clock comes next


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Wouldn't happen to have another card to test would you?


I figured out the problem. After I updated the firmware on my Samsung 840 SSD disks the 980 is then running at x16








The reason that I updated the SSD was that Samsung reported that it could be some issue with read performance and it looks like it was not the only issue, hehe.
So if anyone else have the Samsung EVO 840 they should upgrade


----------



## ThornTwist

My first ever Ultra:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174590



Edit: Finally got in the hall of fame for 1 card!!!

Edit: By hall of fame I mean top 100, lol. Number 50 last time I checked.


----------



## wanako

Just got mine and will be getting sometime nextweek. *is excite*


----------



## Systemlord

Sorry I've been living under a rock lately, are most still using MSI Afterburner for Nvidia cards? Got my GTX 980 up and running, my EK water block goes on tomorrow!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Sorry I've been living under a rock lately, are most still using MSI Afterburner for Nvidia cards? Got my GTX 980 up and running, my EK water block goes on tomorrow!


I'm actually going to try AI Suite to OC my 980 STRIX and I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Sorry I've been living under a rock lately, are most still using MSI Afterburner for Nvidia cards? Got my GTX 980 up and running, my EK water block goes on tomorrow!


I've found AB to be more stable than PX


----------



## marti69

i can confirm that ek waterblock from asus gtx 780ti direct cu II is working on asus gtx 980 strix dcII





and this is my sli 980 strix on water fire strike and 3d mark 11 scores with 1633mhz on core and +570 on memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4639299

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932939


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> i can confirm that ek waterblock from asus gtx 780ti direct cu II is working on asus gtx 980 strix dcII
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my sli 980 strix on water fire strike and 3d mark 11 scores with 1633mhz on core and +570 on memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4639299
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932939


nice whats the asics on these cards?Also are you using the stock bios?
edit:your scores seem low according to your gpu clocks


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Next release will be all existing cards I've already done BIOS for.
> Here's a preview of the performance increases!!! GameStable v2 release candidate beats NOLIMITS v5 at a lower clockspeed both GPU and CPU.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3158733/fs/3109740


Did a quick test with your GameStable v1 @ 1544 it beats my stock bios @1595 with 300 points


----------



## marti69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> nice whats the asics on these cards?Also are you using the stock bios?
> edit:your scores seem low according to your gpu clocks


my asics is 76.2 and 70.3 and im using strix ln2 bios.


----------



## Edkiefer

there a asus980strix one there for your card .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/900#post_23115627
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Did a quick test with your GameStable v1 @ 1544 it beats my stock bios @1595 with 300 points


Is that across most BM, firestrike, Heven, Valley etc ?

He raised the boost clocks up as manufactures had lower values , probably for stability and compatibility .

Whats your ASIC # ?


----------



## Wihglah

Top 20!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3178016


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I figured out the problem. After I updated the firmware on my Samsung 840 SSD disks the 980 is then running at x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I updated the SSD was that Samsung reported that it could be some issue with read performance and it looks like it was not the only issue, hehe.
> So if anyone else have the Samsung EVO 840 they should upgrade


Glad you were able to figure it out man. I'll keep this one in my memory in case I see a situation like this again.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I figured out the problem. After I updated the firmware on my Samsung 840 SSD disks the 980 is then running at x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I updated the SSD was that Samsung reported that it could be some issue with read performance and it looks like it was not the only issue, hehe.
> So if anyone else have the Samsung EVO 840 they should upgrade


had a look on the website and the latest firmware is from Dec '13 - is that the one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> i can confirm that ek waterblock from asus gtx 780ti direct cu II is working on asus gtx 980 strix dcII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my sli 980 strix on water fire strike and 3d mark 11 scores with 1633mhz on core and +570 on memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4639299
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932939


can you show temps from those runs please?

this block?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> my asics is 76.2 and 70.3 and im using strix ln2 bios.


what was your voltage? i tought ln2 bios gives alot


----------



## flexus

Download this program from the site it will do the update.
it is from 2014.10.24.
I didn't include the url as I get routed to the Norwegian site. But you will
find it at the same spot as you saw the firmware file from December.
So this win program that does it in 3 steps. First it updates the firmware
and then going through the disk and do something.
Update Software(Performance Restoration Software)

Win, 4.98 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

VERSION : 1.1

2014.10.24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> had a look on the website and the latest firmware is from Dec '13 - is that the one?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> there a asus980strix one there for your card .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/900#post_23115627
> Is that across most BM, firestrike, Heven, Valley etc ?
> 
> He raised the boost clocks up as manufactures had lower values , probably for stability and compatibility .
> 
> Whats your ASIC # ?


I have only had the time to test 3D Mark 11 Performance.
ASIC is 70


----------



## Jpmboy

980_70_2d bios. 1.26V mod - 1.315V measured.. lol, stock air cooler. still dialing it up. seems to be boosting higher than gpuZ is reporting?
Strix 980


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 980_70_2d bios. 1.26V mod - 1.315V measured.. lol, stock air cooler. still dialing it up. seems to be boosting higher than gpuZ is reporting?
> Strix 980


Nice runs. You should open the gpu sensor tab so we can see what clocks your running during the tests.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice runs. You should open the gpu sensor tab so we can see what clocks your running during the tests.


will do.


----------



## Minedune

1600 stable with nolimit BIOS


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> 1600 stable with nolimit BIOS


Nice







. Now run some benchmarks at 1600mhz and show of your gpu clocks


----------



## Minedune

Really no different than my 1580 result posted yesterday but i found that wasn't stable would crash in advance warfare
With this BIOS played warfare and ryse for good 3 hours with no issues

http://s30.postimg.org/lm8igji33/heaven_2014_11_08_10_54_03_629.png



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4647906


----------



## lapino

Just got my Asus Strix GTX980. ASIC reads 74.3%, is that good? Noticed a slight buzzing (coil whine?) when doing heavy gaming, but have to put my ear next to it to really hear it. I'm fine?


----------



## marcus556

Anyone else had any issue with the GTX 980 getting low fps in BF4? My 780ti and R9 290 got really good numbers, around 60 to as high as 80+. My 980 at Ultra only gets around 30 and drops as low as 12 or so... Any suggestions?


----------



## famich

http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse1610slix9p25.jpg

SLI 1610 on stock BIOS , still..


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse1610slix9p25.jpg
> 
> SLI 1610 on stock BIOS , still..


Image is tiny


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Anyone else had any issue with the GTX 980 getting low fps in BF4? My 780ti and R9 290 got really good numbers, around 60 to as high as 80+. My 980 at Ultra only gets around 30 and drops as low as 12 or so... Any suggestions?


What res ? on 1080p 4xMSAA all maxed out most times i run around with 80-100-140 FPS . Never gets any near as low as your FPS you reported .


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> What res ? on 1080p 4xMSAA all maxed out most times i run around with 80-100-140 FPS . Never gets any near as low as your FPS you reported .


1440p, and that was 1440p on the 780ti and 290 as well


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> 1600 stable with nolimit BIOS


Why are you missing the PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z?


----------



## marcus556

Just switched to 1080p and my max is around 50 fps wth?!?!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Just switched to 1080p and my max is around 50 fps wth?!?!


no need to say that this is way to low in bf4 with a 980 . This problem only occurs in bf4 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> i can confirm that ek waterblock from asus gtx 780ti direct cu II is working on asus gtx 980 strix dcII
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my sli 980 strix on water fire strike and 3d mark 11 scores with 1633mhz on core and +570 on memory
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4639299
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932939


*This could be really important for 980 Strix owners... any confirmation?*


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK. I'm assuming you have GPU-Z of some form or another. If you don't it is an absolute necessity. Here is a link in case you don't have it.
> 
> Take a look at this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Green box is, is where you need to left click. Then you will get a drop down menu. Then all you have to do is click on where the blue box is and a window will pop up with you GPUs ASIC quality. I am not an expert but suffice to say, ASIC quality is basically how efficient the GPU you have is. It will tell you how a high and low percentage affects the cards performance and overclocking potential.


rep plus for this answer.
GPUz reports 71.4% on a card, and 73% on the other card.

Can I consider this values good?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> no need to say that this is way to low in bf4 with a 980 . This problem only occurs in bf4 ?


I believe it is, i haven't ran all the games i have on my computer but Diablo 3 at max settings is getting like 200 fps ill check a few others but it seems BF4 is the limiting factor...

EDIT: I also did a clean driver install with driver sweeper

EDIT2: Just checked Batman Arkham Orgins, everything maxed i get a max of 82 fps and around 55 low. Total War Shogun 2 maxed everything possible and i get 45 FPS max. So i think its something with BF4 but i don't know what it is


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I believe it is, i haven't ran all the games i have on my computer but Diablo 3 at max settings is getting like 200 fps ill check a few others but it seems BF4 is the limiting factor...
> 
> EDIT: I also did a clean driver install with driver sweeper
> 
> EDIT2: Just checked Batman Arkham Orgins, everything maxed i get a max of 82 fps and around 55 low. Total War Shogun 2 maxed everything possible and i get 45 FPS max. So i think its something with BF4 but i don't know what it is


Go badman arkham origins max everything out + 8xmsaa + no vsync and let me know what you have please .


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Why are you missing the PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z?


I don't have it either. What version are you using?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 980_70_2d bios. 1.26V mod - 1.315V measured.. lol, stock air cooler. still dialing it up. seems to be boosting higher than gpuZ is reporting?
> Strix 980


How did you get the voltage higher on the bios? Could you please post your bios or pm me with them. On the asus 970 I can't seem to get anything over 1.188v through MBT, would really like to know how you did this...


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Go badman arkham origins max everything out + 8xmsaa + no vsync and let me know what you have please .


I get about 65fps max and 55 low at 1440p everything maxed with 8x MSAA.....


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How did you get the voltage higher on the bios? Could you please post your bios or pm me with them. On the asus 970 I can't seem to get anything over 1.188v through MBT, would really like to know how you did this...


check this:
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
not sure if the voltage tool worksfor 970 but these bioses are only for strix 980 only


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've found AB to be more stable than PX


What about EVGA's Overclock Scanner? I used it to OC my GTX 480, it was the most stressful overclocking tool I ever used. My GTX 980 is awaiting its EK WB through USPS today! God my card was throwing out intense heat running Heaven, I couldn't imagine not water cooling a graphics cards that runs at 80C using the stock cooler!


----------



## zoson

BIOS's for 13 cards NOLIMITSv7 and GameStable have been posted. I also updated the first post in my thread to be much more readable, since there were complaints about that.

Pretty sure I've bypassed the 1.212v limit on any cards that had an artificial limit there.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> rep plus for this answer.
> GPUz reports 71.4% on a card, and 73% on the other card.
> 
> Can I consider this values good?


ASIC Quality shows 77.6%, I don't know it this is good or bad.


----------



## Technatorium

I have 75.9 % on my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1. I think it is a nice ASIC.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I get about 65fps max and 55 low at 1440p everything maxed with 8x MSAA.....


What you mean "about" ? When you run the benchmark it shows exactly what you get on the upper left corner ( AVG / MIN / MAX FPS ) . Run it on 1080p , 8xMSAA , vsync of and rest all maxed out then post your numbers i can compare it then to my score .


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> I don't have it either. What version are you using?


If perfcap is missing, run GPUZ and at the top right click the title bar and 'Launch gpu-z installer'
Actually run the installer and it will be fixed. Ran into this myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How did you get the voltage higher on the bios? Could you please post your bios or pm me with them. On the asus 970 I can't seem to get anything over 1.188v through MBT, would really like to know how you did this...


flashed to the 987_70_2d bios, edited the mod204 file to 1.26V from 1.212V. set clocks in AB. works fine. I thik it was coolice that posted teh bios.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> What you mean "about" ? When you run the benchmark it shows exactly what you get on the upper left corner ( AVG / MIN / MAX FPS ) . Run it on 1080p , 8xMSAA , vsync of and rest all maxed out then post your numbers i can compare it then to my score .


Sorry didnt see the bench, 66min 106 max 82 avg at 1080p


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> flashed to the 987_70_2d bios, edited the mod204 file to 1.26V from 1.212V. set clocks in AB. works fine. I thik it was coolice that posted teh bios.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


did you just change the Voltage in the test.ini file what about LoadLine leave it at 100?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Sorry didnt see the bench, 66min 106 max 82 avg at 1080p


Seems alright , was this with overclock on the gpu or stock gpu ?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Seems alright , was this with overclock on the gpu or stock gpu ?


Stock.... so BF4 issue? The only difference in the setup i had with my 780ti an 290 was it was installed on a ssd where its installed on 2 500gb raid 0 7200rpm drives


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> did you just change the Voltage in the test.ini file what about LoadLine leave it at 100?


Yes leave loadline at 100 or it will add lots of extra volts.

1.33250 in test.ini at 100 loadline is about 1.38v load measured with dmm.
That same 1.33250 with 0 loadline is about 1.45v load measured with dmm.

I thought HWinfo was able to read the gpu volts but It doesn't display true voltage but does change depending on what value you enter into the test.ini. Best to use a dmm which I should have used when using ln2. Now im not sure how many votls I actually put through my card when I was using ln2 last time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> did you just change the Voltage in the test.ini file what about LoadLine leave it at 100?


just started using using it, leaving LLC at 100. Once I understand the amount of droop, and get some water cooling will play with that (although I tend to prefer increasing low-current voltage and let it droop when under high current draw), yes, edit the ini file.
as you can see from the numbers I posted, even at 100, the actual voltage is above the load line set.

edit: 'hydro got me pointed in the right direction on this..


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes leave loadline at 100 or it will add lots of extra volts.
> 
> 1.33250 in test.ini at 100 loadline is about 1.38v load measured with dmm.
> That same 1.33250 with 0 loadline is about 1.45v load measured with dmm.
> 
> I thought HWinfo was able to read the gpu volts but It doesn't display true voltage but does change depending on what value you enter into the test.ini. Best to use a dmm which I should have used when using ln2. Now im not sure how many votls I actually put through my card when I was using ln2 last time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just started using using it, leaving LLC at 100. Once I understand the amount of droop, and get some water cooling will play with that (although I tend to prefer increasing low-current voltage and let it droop when under high current draw), yes, edit the ini file.
> as you can see from the numbers I posted, even at 100, the actual voltage is above the load line set.
> 
> edit: 'hydro got me pointed in the right direction on this..


thanks dhenzjhen advised me :
"you need a multimeter to read the voltage and no MSI ab doesn't ready the voltage or any other software thats why you have to use DMM. test 1.25v first then keep incrementing
but you gotta have to watch the temps. no no need to hotwire just use the voltage toll and dmm thats it "

also added
"Don't you worry from my experience 125000 is always 1.25 on dmm during load memory is a lit bit tricky during idle stock at 1.45 if I remember correctly and during
load stays at 1.65v but with gpu whatever u put in the testi.ini it will always be the same on dmm tested that many times on ln2"


----------



## evo161

my GTX980 set 1480 boost clock and bench Unigine Heaven , Firestrike , 3DMark11 all time stable , bu when I playing Shadow of Mordor , give error and gpu reset to default clok , why ?


----------



## zoson

A bench stable overclock should not be considered game stable. Generally, games are more stressful. Even Firestrike Ultra was less stressful than say, Borderlands TPS or Titanfall. And I've heard Shadow or Mordor is insanely graphically intense.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> my GTX980 set 1480 boost clock and bench Unigine Heaven , Firestrike , 3DMark11 all time stable , bu when I playing Shadow of Mordor , give error and gpu reset to default clok , why ?


Unstable overclock. Just cause your clocks are benchmark stable doesnt mean anything when it comes to game stable. Im game stable at 1600mhz but can bench up to around 1650/1671mhz or so with the same voltage.


----------



## DRen72

I'm only a casual overclocker, so this is for those folks.

Intel 2600k - Stock

3DMark Fire Strike Scores:
Evga 780 GTX classified @ stock clocks: 9195
Evga 980 GTX SC ACX @ stock clocks: 11264

I know the scores are not stellar but this is just to show how much better an improvement I noticed stock vs stock.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=fse1610slix9p25.jpg
> 
> SLI 1610 on stock BIOS , still..


Sorry , I ´ll upload it again


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm only a casual overclocker, so this is for those folks.
> 
> Intel 2600k - Stock
> 
> 3DMark Fire Strike Scores:
> Evga 780 GTX classified @ stock clocks: 9195
> Evga 980 GTX SC ACX @ stock clocks: 11264
> 
> I know the scores are not stellar but this is just to show how much better an improvement I noticed stock vs stock.


Stock 2600k thats hard to read bro. K cpus are unlocked so they can be overclocked which is the only reason you would buy one over the locked multiplier cheaper cpus.
Now casually overclock that cpu so your graphics card can run at full potential.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Stock 2600k thats hard to read bro. K cpus are unlocked so they can be overclocked which is the only reason you would buy one over the locked multiplier cheaper cpus.
> Now casually overclock that cpu so your graphics card can run at full potential.


You completely misunderstand. I do overclock the CPU but for this test I set it to stock to get a base score.


----------



## SDhydro

Yes i dont understand. I get running stock vid card clocks as a comparison since your comparing two different gpus but whats th point of running cpu stock? To compare to what?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes i dont understand. I get running stock vid card clocks as a comparison since your comparing two different gpus but whats th point of running cpu stock? To compare to what?


You know what...excuse me for even freaking posting something to try to help someone out.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> You know what...excuse me for even freaking posting something to try to help someone out.


No need to get an attitude were all here looking for either help or to help others out.


----------



## BangBangPlay

LOL, this is a very chippy thread. We had all better tread on eggshells here, very serious stuff we are discussing gents....


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Why are you missing the PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z?


From what zoson said gpuz needs to be installed for that i was running just the exe
I installed and its showing now i never payed attention to that is it important for showing benches or did you see something wrong?

also ignore my comment about being stable im hoping its stable only a day into this maxwell still new to me
So far everything seems good though @1600 *knock on wood*


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> No need to get an attitude were all here looking for either help or to help others out.


Then stop provoking others. YOU started this. I just posted trying to help as you claim "we" are all trying to do here. Just because my post didn't help you doesn't mean you can jump my case about it.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> From what zoson said gpuz needs to be installed for that i was running just the exe
> I installed and its showing now i never payed attention to that is it important for showing benches or did you see something wrong?


I actually have NO idea why it fixes it. You don't even need to have it installed. You can actually go right to your control panel add/remove programs and uninstall it right away... Then just go back to using the .exe and it should still be there.

All I know is that it DOES fix it. No idea what makes it disappear either.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I actually have NO idea why it fixes it. You don't even need to have it installed. You can actually go right to your control panel add/remove programs and uninstall it right away... Then just go back to using the .exe and it should still be there.
> 
> All I know is that it DOES fix it. No idea what makes it disappear either.


i just uninstalled its gone now is it important to monitor? ive never hear of this till now

edit

just seen your NOLIMITS v7 sweet going to test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks dhenzjhen advised me :
> "you need a multimeter to read the voltage and no MSI ab doesn't ready the voltage or any other software thats why you have to use DMM. test 1.25v first then keep incrementing
> but you gotta have to watch the temps. no no need to hotwire just use the voltage toll and dmm thats it "
> 
> also added
> "Don't you worry from my experience *125000 is always 1.25 on dmm during load* memory is a lit bit tricky during idle stock at 1.45 if I remember correctly and during
> load stays at 1.65v but with gpu whatever u put in the testi.ini it will always be the same on dmm tested that many times on ln2"


DJ is always spot on... so I gotta try another DMM cause: I just measured this stock clocks run @ 1.298V during the combined test.


also - so far, AB is reporting clocks accurately (up to 1537 so far).


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DJ is always spot on... so I gotta try another DMM cause: I just measured this stock clocks run @ 1.298V during the combined test.
> 
> 
> also - so far, AB is reporting clocks accurately (up to 1537 so far).


Its either gotta be caused by different bios or possibly that as voltage goes up higher to say 1.65 ln2 volts maybe the voltage is more accurate to what is set in testini program. Maybe vdroop at 1.65 causes the overvoltage to disappear.

With 980-70-2d.rom bios and volts below 1.4 set in the program i see about .5v overvoltage with 100 percent loadline setting. I know DJ knows is stuff so gotta be somethin.


----------



## seithan

Upgraded to EVGA G2 1000, gained a few mhz of stable OC. Im up to 1542 core now. But anything higher than 1550 in Heaven and it crashes.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Its either gotta be caused by different bios or possibly that as voltage goes up higher to say 1.65 ln2 volts maybe the voltage is more accurate to what is set in testini program. Maybe vdroop at 1.65 causes the overvoltage to disappear.
> 
> With 980-70-2d.rom bios and volts below 1.4 set in the program i see about .5v overvoltage with 100 percent loadline setting. I know DJ knows is stuff so gotta be somethin.


what if we set the loadline to lets say 50 it gives more than .5v?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> rep plus for this answer.
> GPUz reports 71.4% on a card, and 73% on the other card.
> 
> Can I consider this values good?


I would say Its not bad. Its not the best, the best scores are in the 80s and the worst scores are in the low to mid 60s. So I think you did pretty good with those values.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what if we set the loadline to lets say 50 it gives more than .5v?


With 1.33250 set

100 loadline ~1.38v
0 loadline (disabled) ~1.45v

So i would guess 50 percent loadline would be about halfway between 1.38 and 1.45v with 1.33250 set.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> With 1.33250 set
> 
> 100 loadline ~1.38v
> 0 loadline (disabled) ~1.45v
> 
> So i would guess 50 percent loadline would be about halfway between 1.38 and 1.45v with 1.33250 set.


ah ok, according to read me file : It says available = 0,50,75,100 (0:disable Loadline)
may be entering more than 100 decreases the overvolting ?I think we better ask this to shammy


----------



## MK3Steve

So is there any way yet to apply more then 1.275V ( whatever it is on the DMM ) ? Because even if i went up to 1.3-1.4 volts there was no chance whatsoever for me interms of max clock or temperatures . And when going from 1.275 to 1.4V there must be a difference in temperatures , no way temps would stay the same .


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So is there any way yet to apply more then 1.275V ( whatever it is on the DMM ) ? Because even if i went up to 1.3-1.4 volts there was no chance whatsoever for me interms of max clock or temperatures . And when going from 1.275 to 1.4V there must be a difference in temperatures , no way temps would stay the same .


what card do you have?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah ok, according to read me file : It says available = 0,50,75,100 (0:disable Loadline)
> may be entering more than 100 decreases the overvolting ?I think we better ask this to shammy


I don't think theres any need to ask he already stated these were the options"0,50,75,100 "
Plus you should always use a dmm so doesn't matter if overvolts or not. If you do get a strix card youll get the hang of it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I don't think theres any need to ask he already stated these were the options"0,50,75,100 "
> Plus you should always use a dmm so doesn't matter if overvolts or not. If you do get a strix card youll get the hang of it.


well what can i say , what you say is true but i am too lazy to use dmm


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what card do you have?


evga reference


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> evga reference


i dont know if you can reach 1.3v+ with a reference 980 without hard mode


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i dont know if you can reach 1.3v+ with a reference 980 without hard mode


So with what other 980 you can get 1.3v+ exept for classi ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So with what other 980 you can get 1.3v+ exept for classi ?


asus strix.
but you know that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> *i can confirm that ek waterblock from asus gtx 780ti direct cu II is working on asus gtx 980 strix dcII*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my sli 980 strix on water fire strike and 3d mark 11 scores with 1633mhz on core and +570 on memory
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4639299
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932939


*let me ask this in a different way (for the third time)*

Any additional info you can provide? fitment? Backplate compatible? Any mods needed? All dram in contact? pad thickness(es) needed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Really no different than my 1580 result posted yesterday but i found that wasn't stable would crash in advance warfare
> With this BIOS played warfare and ryse for good 3 hours with no issues
> http://s30.postimg.org/lm8igji33/heaven_2014_11_08_10_54_03_629.png
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4647906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Curious. Something does not seem right 'cause I'm getting a higher graphics score with lower clocks. You might be tripping an error correction loop?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3181737


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Something does not seem right 'cause I'm getting a higher graphics score with lower clocks. You might be tripping an error correction loop?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3181737


Can you answer a question about what you have set up? What BIOS version do you have and whats your asic? I know you have a STRIX right? Any other mods you are using?


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm using the 980_70_2d bios and the volt mod from shammy.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm using the 980_70_2d bios and the volt mod from shammy.


Whats your asic? I'm not currently using the mod from shammy yet but I will soon, but I think I'm getting better graphics scores than you... weird.

NVM... I'me getting between 15800 and 15400. I'm an idiot. Still would like to know your asic though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Whats your asic? I'm not currently using the mod from shammy yet but I will soon, but I think I'm getting better graphics scores than you... weird.
> 
> NVM... I'me getting between 15800 and 15400. I'm an idiot. Still would like to know your asic though


the graphics score I posted above is 16144.

here's the AISC, but it is really meaningless. I compared AISC across 6 kingpins and it did not correlate with the best overclockers or the voltage needed for stable game clocks.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Curious. Something does not seem right 'cause I'm getting a higher graphics score with lower clocks. You might be tripping an error correction loop?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3181737


How do i check for errors?

I ran it again little higher than before 15937 but not like yours whats your GPU clock?
Also your CPU and its clock is better than mine plus you have pcie 3 i have 2.0 not sure if would make difference or not when benchmarking?


----------



## BeginnerBob

My first ever build


----------



## ThornTwist

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9514801&CatId=7387

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079&cm_re=gtx_980-_-14-487-079-_-Product

have at it.


----------



## Minedune

i wouldn't trust newegg they say all 980s are instock and have been for 3 days now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> How do i check for errors?
> 
> I ran it again little higher than before 15937 but not like yours whats your GPU clock?
> Also your CPU and its clock is better than mine plus you have pcie 3 i have 2.0 not sure if would make difference or not when benchmarking?


Yeah IDK, no real way to track gpu errors. But, when you score gets lower as you raise clocks (or lower voltage) but no crashes... probably loosing points (time actually) due to error correction bug-traps. (loops until checksums match)

the graphics components are really not influenced by the cpu speed (physics is). At 1080P neither of us is saturating the PCIE bus (for sure!). One way to take the cpu out of the picture is to run FS ultra. GPU-bound. very little impact of cpu.
the 2600K leading this thread is a great example. 10,000 pts lower physics than 5960X competitors!

BTW - the egg does say the classified is not in stock. the reference cards are generally available.


----------



## Jaren1

Well looks like I found my max OC on my reference EVGA 980, at least on air in my Fractal R4 that is. 1520mhz core and +330 on mem. Pretty happy with it. Only had it since wednesday. Took near 2 months since I requested my Step Up.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> i wouldn't trust newegg they say all 980s are instock and have been for 3 days now


/shrug i got mine, plus its getting to the point where stock should be settling, and they are one of if not the largest computer shop online, so if they were instock it would makes sense.


----------



## marti69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *let me ask this in a different way (for the third time)*
> 
> Any additional info you can provide? fitment? Backplate compatible? Any mods needed? All dram in contact? pad thickness(es) needed?
> Curious. Something does not seem right 'cause I'm getting a higher graphics score with lower clocks. You might be tripping an error correction loop?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3181737


no mods needed same pad thikness and srews as 780ti direct cu, backplate wont fit just lik 780ti card only difference is the 2 vram on left of gpu is makling 70 pour cent contact as they are more close to gpu exept that everything elese make perfect contact im getting around 46 47degres on load with 1.4v.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> no mods needed same pad thikness and srews as 780ti direct cu, backplate wont fit just lik 780ti card only difference is the 2 vram on left of gpu is makling 70 pour cent contact as they are more close to gpu exept that everything elese make perfect contact im getting around 46 47degres on load with 1.4v.


How the strix 980 is capable of 1.4V ? Youve read that out with DMM or do it even show when your monitoring with Afterburner or some other OSD ? All i see on the OSD is 1.275 no matter what ive set in the bios , reference card here tho ...


----------



## marti69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> How the strix 980 is capable of 1.4V ? Youve read that out with DMM or do it even show when your monitoring with Afterburner or some other OSD ? All i see on the OSD is 1.275 no matter what ive set in the bios , reference card here tho ...


i use strix ln2 bios, modify_gm204 testini set to Voltage = 133250 give me 1.4v on multimeter.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> i use strix ln2 bios, modify_gm204 testini set to Voltage = 133250 give me 1.4v on multimeter.


Thx for your reply . Iam not much into the strix but besides the classified it seems the card you wanna go for if you want to go a bit further interms of overclocking . So the Strix does have 2 bios switches i think ?


----------



## Systemlord

I got my EKWB installed on my GTX 980 and I can't seem to get my GPU temperature above 30C (idles @22C) with GPU usage 99% in Heaven maxed out on every setting. Is there something more stressful than Heaven? One thing is for sure, this is the lightest WB I have ever installed on any card.

I guess things have changed since my 480 GTX and the EKWB for it, that sucker is heavy! I have confirmed that my EK CPU/MB WB's have 0 issues with the nickel plating, I have used my own cocktail of distilled water and baking soda to maintain the proper pH level, baking soda eats acids so the pH level never changed in 1 1/2 years. My pH strip turns green just like it did all that time ago.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I got my EKWB installed on my GTX 980 and I can't seem to get my GPU temperature above 30C (idles @22C) with GPU usage 99% in Heaven maxed out on every setting. Is there something more stressful than Heaven?


Turn your rad fans down and the card will hit 30 + no Problem







. Also run Firestrike or Skydiver since its more demanding . A good heatgenerator is crysis 3 graslevel since its using both gpu and cpu power ( 100 % usage + hyperthreading ) . This will heat up the loop quite some more compared to other games like bf4 . My 980 with EKWB rarely hits 30 when benching too when ive turned my fans up to 12V . When benching valley at some day the card even was running at 26-27 degrees with 1.275V @ 1614/2000 .


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> no mods needed same pad thikness and srews as 780ti direct cu, backplate wont fit just lik 780ti card only difference is the 2 vram on left of gpu is makling 70 pour cent contact as they are more close to gpu exept that everything elese make perfect contact im getting around 46 47degres on load with 1.4v.


how can you check good vrm contact? There's no sensor on 980s


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Turn your rad fans down and the card will hit 30 + no Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also run Firestrike or Skydiver since its more demanding . A good heatgenerator is crysis 3 graslevel since its using both gpu and cpu power ( 100 % usage + hyperthreading ) . This will heat up the loop quite some more compared to other games like bf4 . My 980 with EKWB rarely hits 30 when benching too when ive turned my fans up to 12V . When benching valley at some day the card even was running at 26-27 degrees with 1.275V @ 1614/2000 .


It's funny that you mention Crysis as I have only just started on Crysis Warhead for the first time, next will be Crysis 2 and then Crysis 3. You could say I have been living under a rock the last couple of years.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It's funny that you mention Crysis as I have only just started on Crysis Warhead for the first time, next will be Crysis 2 and then Crysis 3. You could say I have been living under a rock the last couple of years.


Dont miss Crysis 1 ( the one that come out be4 crysis warhead ) . For me its the best crysis from all of them , i loved it and played through it so much time ! But Crysis 3 if you wanna stress your system and be sure to enable HT on the CPU !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> how can you check good vrm contact? There's no sensor on 980s


Install the block let it sleep for a few minutes then reinstall it again and check the pressure stamps in the thermalpad . There should be clearly visible vrm print in the Thermalpad .


----------



## Minedune

edit

im an idiot


----------



## T0B5T3R

can't break 14k









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4657797

anyone knows any tweaks?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> can't break 14k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4657797
> 
> anyone knows any tweaks?


Your score is ok . If you want more you have to oc your cpu & gpu further , if thats not possible , then you are on your personal limit my friend







.


----------



## Greenmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Whats your actual boost speed under stress? Thats pretty much score i was getting at 1520 max boost was 1600Mhz
> 
> http://s30.postimg.org/lm8igji33/heaven_2014_11_08_10_54_03_629.png


His result is for Valley and I think your result is for Heaven benchmark.









I'm sure your valley results will be around 80fps with those 1600mhz boost.


----------



## T0B5T3R

possible, yes
but the gpu go back to default clock









cpu clock from 4700 to 4900 only 50-100 points


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenmind*
> 
> His result is for Valley and I think your result is for Heaven benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure your valley results will be around 80fps with those 1600mhz boost.


LOL dont mind me i just woke up


----------



## Nyaka

Hi!
I make my bios.
This is reference PCB A1
Plz say it's normaly to use this settence?


Spoiler: Settence


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> no mods needed same pad thikness and srews as 780ti direct cu, backplate wont fit just lik 780ti card only difference is the 2 vram on left of gpu is makling 70 pour cent contact as they are more close to gpu exept that everything elese make perfect contact im getting around 46 47degres on load with 1.4v.


Nice! Thank you! +1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> how can you check good vrm contact? There's no sensor on 980s


best way to check is before applying the pads (since once you compress them - especially Fuji poly - they do not de-compress) using contact paper like a dentist uses. Open AID64 (may need to pay for this, IDK) and it will read gpu vrm temps. gpu voltage tops out at 1.2V, so no good.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> possible, yes
> but the gpu go back to default clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu clock from 4700 to 4900 only 50-100 points


Valley is a gpu benchmark , cpu overclock doesent bring that much of a better score in valley , same goes for heaven .


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys just installed my MSI 980 gaming, and I am having trouble getting displayport working. I immediatly get 'no signal' whem I try to use displayport.

But DVI works fine. My monitor is S27B970D.

Could it be my cable? OR the card/monitor?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Install the block let it sleep for a few minutes then reinstall it again and check the pressure stamps in the thermalpad . There should be clearly visible vrm print in the Thermalpad .











Thx


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Open AID64 (may need to pay for this, IDK) and it will read gpu vrm temps. gpu voltage tops out at 1.2V, so no good.


No vrm temp sensor on 980s


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> No vrm temp sensor on 980s


There is on his.

The reference VRMS unless you're hard modding will never have enough current through them to warrant you being concerned looking at the temps


----------



## marti69

here's my fire strike score with one card strix with ln2 bios and 1648mhz on boost.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4659465


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is on his.
> 
> The reference VRMS unless you're hard modding will never have enough current through them to warrant you being concerned looking at the temps


thanks Scone. My bad, I didn't now the ref pcb vrms didn't report this sensor thru the I2C bus.
I've probably done all I could with this strix and the stock air cooler. tempted to try one of these rather than leave 2 mem chips covered but not cooled by the 780 strix full cover block.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-thermosphere-nickel.html


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> here's my fire strike score with one card strix with ln2 bios and 1648mhz on boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4659465


Nice one sir


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> here's my fire strike score with one card strix with ln2 bios and 1648mhz on boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4659465


I get really good scores that have that error all the time; I assumed it was because my card wasn't stable, meaning I thought the core clock was not stable so in being choppy 3dmark couldn't read the time right. Is this the way it works or not?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I get really good scores that have that error all the time; I assumed it was because my card wasn't stable, meaning I thought the core clock was not stable so in being choppy 3dmark couldn't read the time right. Is this the way it works or not?


Not how it works. If gpu clock is unstable you will start to get lower scores or driver crash.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Not how it works. If gpu clock is unstable you will start to get lower scores or driver crash.


Oh, well thats why I never posted results with errors in them. I wanted to post valid results only. So what does that error come from anyways?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Oh, well thats why I never posted results with errors in them. I wanted to post valid results only. So what does that error come from anyways?


Also got some invalid results, but only if the gpu started to generate artifacts, which isn't a valid bench for my understanding anyway. Indeed instable clock speeds just lower your scores.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Also got some invalid results, but only if the gpu started to generate artifacts, which isn't a valid bench for my understanding anyway. Indeed instable clock speeds just lower your scores.


I don't mean to be rude, but that doesn't answer my question. Anyone know?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but that doesn't answer my question. Anyone know?


I could be wrong. I remember at one point I thought windows 8 was the cause of the error. Obviously if your getting artifacts then yeah Im sure you could get that error if you let the whole run finish. I abort a bench if I get artifacts but 90 percent of the time I just get driver crash.

Heres mine:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050957

Just says valid result


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I could be wrong. I remember at one point I thought windows 8 was the cause of the error. Obviously if your getting artifacts then yeah Im sure you could get that error if you let the whole run finish. I abort a bench if I get artifacts but 90 percent of the time I just get driver crash.
> 
> Heres mine:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050957
> 
> Just says valid result


Thanks, REP. What kind of cooling are you using for those runs?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but that doesn't answer my question. Anyone know?


*sigh* http://steamcommunity.com/app/223850/discussions/0/648814842310151734/#c648814842320263779









But as I already said, a certain amount of artifacts did this to me, too. Why shouldn't this be an answer?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. What kind of cooling are you using for those runs?


CPU and gpu watercooled. I mounted a cpu block to my strix 980 just like I had done with 780ti kpe.


----------



## menthuslayer

Passmark 3D test: Direct X 9 is giving me bars in the screen, it's the only benchmark I'm having trouble with, one card seems to do it at stock, the other card seems to do it when overclocked, and both cards do it together. I'm not sure what this is a result of, it's really the only major issue I'm having, all other benches seem to run well, I have the world's highest fire strike extreme score for 4790k + 2x GTX 980's, Heaven is flawless for 24 hours. Games run great, Dota 2 is occasionally giving me issues on SLI, but Shadows of Mordor has been flawless. Any advice?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Passmark 3D test: Direct X 9 is giving me bars in the screen, it's the only benchmark I'm having trouble with, one card seems to do it at stock, the other card seems to do it when overclocked, and both cards do it together. I'm not sure what this is a result of, it's really the only major issue I'm having, all other benches seem to run well, I have the world's highest fire strike extreme score for 4790k + 2x GTX 980's, Heaven is flawless for 24 hours. Games run great, Dota 2 is occasionally giving me issues on SLI, but Shadows of Mordor has been flawless. Any advice?


I've read about some evga sc's which where unstable at stock clocks. Also, did you compare the temperatures of both cards?


----------



## menthuslayer

They aren't SC cards even, I oc'd them myself. Temps top out at 61C for the top card and like 58C for the bottom card seems alright. They seem stable for everything, the only issue is these whiteish moving bars up and down during the directx 9 test complex test, I feel like it almost has to be some sort of setting.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I've read about some evga sc's which where unstable at stock clocks. Also, did you compare the temperatures of both cards?


Sounds like you´re refering to the hardwareluxx 980 thread where the stock cards keep crashing at valley







.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> They aren't SC cards even, I oc'd them myself. Temps top out at 61C for the top card and like 58C for the bottom card seems alright. They seem stable for everything, the only issue is these whiteish moving bars up and down during the directx 9 test complex test, I feel like it almost has to be some sort of setting.


Maybe you can take a pic of it? Just ran this test, no bars or anything unusual. Also try to physically uninstall one card - maybe there's some sort of incompatibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Sounds like you´re refering to the hardwareluxx 980 thread where the stock cards keep crashing at valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There are plenty of threads in the offical evga forums regarding this issue. Doesn't seem to be a particular case.


----------



## menthuslayer

I will take a pic, I have physically removed each card and run them alone


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Maybe you can take a pic of it? Just ran this test, no bars or anything unusual. Also try to physically uninstall one card - maybe there's some sort of incompatibility.
> There are plenty of threads in the offical evga forums regarding this issue. Doesn't seem to be a particular case.


I guess its "The Valley case"


----------



## menthuslayer

It seems I can't take a screenshot while passmark is in full screen


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> It seems I can't take a screenshot while passmark is in full screen


If it's a hardware fault you couldn't even snapshot it anyway. Just take your smartphone camera. It'll do the job.


----------



## menthuslayer

Ok, so it only seems to happen when EVGA Precision X is open, even at stock? Downloading afterburner now to give it a go


----------



## marti69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I could be wrong. I remember at one point I thought windows 8 was the cause of the error. Obviously if your getting artifacts then yeah Im sure you could get that error if you let the whole run finish. I abort a bench if I get artifacts but 90 percent of the time I just get driver crash.
> 
> Heres mine:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050957
> 
> Just says valid result


nice score how much clock do you got in boost?and how much voltage are you using?are you on strix ln2 bios?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marti69*
> 
> nice score how much clock do you got in boost?and how much voltage are you using?are you on strix ln2 bios?


Was prob somwhere between 1650 and 1671 mhz. That run was a little bit ago but 1671 was the highest i hit using water. Volts around 1.4 maybe but dont remember for sure sorry. Was before i measured with dmm and found overvoltage. 1.39750 is most ive tried on water.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Was prob somwhere between 1650 and 1671 mhz. That run was a little bit ago but 1671 was the highest i hit using water. Volts around 1.4 maybe but dont remember for sure sorry. Was before i measured with dmm and found overvoltage. 1.39750 is most ive tried on water.


really nice score cant wait for my strix


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is on his.
> 
> The reference VRMS unless you're hard modding will never have enough current through them to warrant you being concerned looking at the temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Scone. My bad, I didn't now the ref pcb vrms didn't report this sensor thru the I2C bus.
> I've probably done all I could with this strix and the stock air cooler. tempted to try one of these rather than leave 2 mem chips covered but not cooled by the 780 strix full cover block.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-thermosphere-nickel.html


My fault. Thx.
Jpmboy what's your vrm max temp with ln2 bios?


----------



## T0B5T3R

after flashing v7 on my ref 980, my card/clocks aren't stable (1550/2000) in firestrike


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Ok, so it only seems to happen when EVGA Precision X is open, even at stock? Downloading afterburner now to give it a go


Don't use the new Precision. It causes crashes with LOTS of games/apps for me. I think I was using the last version they had before their complete rebuild of it. Something like 4.2.1 was the last stable one I could find that was the horrible new version. I just switched over to afterburner because you didn't have to reset your voltage after every restart/crash.


----------



## menthuslayer

It was precision x. Switching to afterburner solved all my issues.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> It was precision x. Switching to afterburner solved all my issues.


Good to know, but also strange. Maybe some graphical corruption of the statistics overlay.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> From what zoson said gpuz needs to be installed for that i was running just the exe
> I installed and its showing now i never payed attention to that is it important for showing benches or did you see something wrong?
> 
> also ignore my comment about being stable im hoping its stable only a day into this maxwell still new to me
> So far everything seems good though @1600 *knock on wood*


Just wonder how your graph look like, nothing more


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well looks like I found my max OC on my reference EVGA 980, at least on air in my Fractal R4 that is. 1520mhz core and +330 on mem. Pretty happy with it. Only had it since wednesday. Took near 2 months since I requested my Step Up.


My valley game stable OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Also got some invalid results, but only if the gpu started to generate artifacts, which isn't a valid bench for my understanding anyway. Indeed instable clock speeds just lower your scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I could be wrong. I remember at one point I thought windows 8 was the cause of the error. Obviously if your getting artifacts then yeah Im sure you could get that error if you let the whole run finish. I abort a bench if I get artifacts but 90 percent of the time I just get driver crash.
> 
> Heres mine:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050957
> 
> Just says valid result


the time "inaccurate or unavailable" message in win7 is invalid for HOF, but not at HWBot or many/most bench threads at OCN. Win8 is different since the source clock can be messed with making the benchmark think a different amount of time has lapsed - time inaccurate in W8 is disallowed, but time unavailable is accepted. the error can be produced by OCs at thge edge for either the gpu or MB. Since most folks here are working off a stable platform (?) and overclocking the gpu...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> My valley game stable OC


NIce! But... whoa - valley certainly is not kind to these cards/drivers. Hopefully future drivers fix things up.


----------



## Jpmboy

ran a quick valley with the clocks I keep on this air-cooled strix. The bench is not kind to the 980 for sure. Maybe it's the memory bandwidth? Valley is very sensitive to memory clocks...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe it's the memory bandwidth? Valley is very sensitive to memory clocks...


That was my assessment also


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ran a quick valley with the clocks I keep on this air-cooled strix.


what did i told you ?







Kingpin @ 1434/1900 was a good ammount faster then my 980 @ 1614/2000 , btw what was the boost clock and mem clock in valley in this particular run ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> what did i told you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingpin @ 1434/1900 was a good ammount faster then my 980 @ 1614/2000 , btw what was the boost clock and mem clock in valley in this particular run ?


valley is reading the memory correctly, but not the gpu clock. boost was 1537 I think.

once a waterblock shows up this strix might actually be a keeper.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> what did i told you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingpin @ 1434/1900 was a good ammount faster then my 980 @ 1614/2000 , btw what was the boost clock and mem clock in valley in this particular run ?


Depends what driver you're comparing it to, did you run your KPE on the same driver?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> valley is reading the memory correctly, but not the gpu clock. boost was 1537 I think.
> 
> once a waterblock shows up this strix might actually be a keeper.


Was this on stock bios or modified bios , and what voltage power target and so on in case if it was modded ? And whats the mem clock ? Cant read it lol .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends what driver you're comparing it to, did you run your KPE on the same driver?


No but the driver wich came out on the release of the 980 ( with what i ran the 980 valley benchmark ) dident made the kingpin any faster

+ just found this







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninecats*
> 
> just wanted to let others know, updating past 344.16 reduces scores in both firestrike and unigine valley/heaven. the new drivers can even cause instability with unigine valley/heaven.


----------



## Systemlord

I can't find any benchmark that causes my GTX 980 to start sweating, 3DMark, Heaven. However the Crysis 1 benchmark stresses my card more than anything tried before, I can't get above 36C on my WC GTX 980!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I can't find any benchmark that causes my GTX 980 to start sweating, 3DMark, Heaven. However the Crysis 1 benchmark stresses my card more than anything tried before, I can't get above 36C on my WC GTX 980!


What are your clocks?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I can't find any benchmark that causes my GTX 980 to start sweating, 3DMark, Heaven. However the Crysis 1 benchmark stresses my card more than anything tried before, I can't get above 36C on my WC GTX 980!


Still crying because maxwells are so cool







? Its the same on me , the gtx 980 are just much cooler compared to a 780 ti for example . If i turned my rad fans all the way down to 5V i hit max of 37-40 degrees but when i run the rad fans on 12V i get like 27-34 average temps even on long gaming sessions .


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What are your clocks?


Stock clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Still crying because maxwells are so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Its the same on me , the gtx 980 are just much cooler compared to a 780 ti for example . If i turned my rad fans all the way down to 5V i hit max of 37-40 degrees but when i run the rad fans on 12V i get like 27-34 average temps even on long gaming sessions .


Is that what it is, I thought there was something wrong with the benchmarks not taking full advantage of Maxwell. I came from a 480 GTX!







I'll be installing 8GB more of DDR3 RAM for a total of 16GB's. I know games don't take advantage of that much yet but it only cost $124 dollars.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I can't find any benchmark that causes my GTX 980 to start sweating, 3DMark, Heaven. However the Crysis 1 benchmark stresses my card more than anything tried before, I can't get above 36C on my WC GTX 980!


lol - then your either running weak benchmarks (at low rez) or low cocks.







(jk)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Stock clocks.


Ahh - I'm at 1600 core + 4000 mem and getting 47*C in Heaven.

I haven't run stock since I went FCWB. I might reflash my original BIOS just to see, LOL.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - then your either running weak benchmarks (at low rez) or low cocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk)


Perhaps my 19" inch monitor is to blame, I won't upgrade til I can buy a gaming monitor with a glossy screen, the colors pop with glossy screens and won't go back to matte even if I have to wait many years. I think my monitor is IPS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Perhaps my 19" inch monitor is to blame, I won't upgrade til I can buy a gaming monitor with a glossy screen, the colors pop with glossy screens and won't go back to matte even if I have to wait many years. I think my monitor is IPS.










cool, as long as there's nothing "bright" behind you, hi gloss is great!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I can't find any benchmark that causes my GTX 980 to start sweating, 3DMark, Heaven. However the Crysis 1 benchmark stresses my card more than anything tried before, I can't get above 36C on my WC GTX 980!


If you want to see GPU utilization then look at GPU usage not temps


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Perhaps my 19" inch monitor is to blame, I won't upgrade til I can buy a gaming monitor with a glossy screen, the colors pop with glossy screens and won't go back to matte even if I have to wait many years. I think my monitor is IPS.


LOL , well max resolution of your 19 inch should be defenately a factor why the card is bored . Seriously you get a top notch gpu and stay on a 19 inch screen ? Get some 24 Inch 120/144 hz panel . Trust me the first days you will go nuts about the 120/144 hz games are so smoooooof







.


----------



## Wihglah

OK - I've had enough fun benching.

I just flashed my original BIOS back and am running at 1530 / 7600 @ 1.243V

Looping Valley gives me 41*C with my Noctuas at 600rpm.

Back to gaming for me.


----------



## Monken

Hi!

Great thread, with lots of good information









Here is some SS from my latest Heaven benchmark.






However, im not quite sure where to go from now.
There seems to be some headroom left for overclocking, temperature wise, but adding voltage and increasing clock just makes it reset drivers.
ASIC quality for this card is 74.8%, btw.

Too high memory clock?
I've tried lowering it from +500 to +400mhz, but no difference there :/

Max 53°C @ Heaven benchmark is great, but I want to get higher temps and more performance


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> LOL , well max resolution of your 19 inch should be defenately a factor why the card is bored . Seriously you get a top notch gpu and stay on a 19 inch screen ? Get some 24 Inch 120/144 hz panel . Trust me the first days you will go nuts about the 120/144 hz games are so smoooooof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I went to Micro Center and spent over an hour looking at the 24" inch Asus 144Hz+ monitors, the bloody colors were so weak it made my 19" NEC look like a high-end IPS panel! If I'm ever forced to get a matte screen because my 19" inch dies on me I'll have my body shop spray clear coat over those matte 144Hz monitors. Do you guys think I could still have good gaming on an Asus IPS panel?

Seriouly that's funny saying my GPU is bored!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I went to Micro Center and spent over an hour looking at the 24" inch Asus 144Hz+ monitors, the bloody colors were so weak it made my 19" NEC look like a high-end IPS panel! If I'm ever forced to get a matte screen because my 19" inch dies on me I'll have my body shop spray clear coat over those matte 144Hz monitors. Do you guys think I could still have good gaming on an Asus IPS panel?
> 
> Seriouly that's funny saying my GPU is bored!


Well ok if you wanna stay IPS then stay IPS . I know the colors are awesome . But you dont have to judge the Asus how he is standing in the Store , specialy the Asus needs custom made colorsetup and then he got realy realy good colors trust me . And that 144 hz ..... its just so smooth . Any game is a hell lot of better gaming experience with it and i will never go below 120/144 hz again ever .


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Got my second EVGA GTX980 SC today. Yes I know I said I would not go SLI again, but I have.









Still waiting on the other water block to arrive. At the moment one is running on air, the other water, lol.

Initial run Firestrike 19954.

INTERESTING to note. Second card is exactly 500 after in serial numbers than the first. Revised bios, the fans on the "newer" card will do 0% whereas the first card will only drop the fans to 13% minimum.

Newer card also has a LOT more quality control stickers plastered on it........... No coil whine so far I can hear. Maybe they are testing for that before boxing them up???????

Why is K-Boost NOT available when in SLI?????


----------



## Systemlord

@MK3Steve

I think I'll wait till there is glossy screens before upgrading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Got my second EVGA GTX980 SC today. Yes I know I said I would not go SLI again, but I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the other water block to arrive. At the moment one is running on air, the other water, lol.
> 
> Initial run Firestrike 19954.
> 
> INTERESTING to note. Second card is exactly 500 after in serial numbers than the first. Revised bios, the fans on the "newer" card will do 0% whereas the first card will only drop the fans to 13% minimum.
> 
> Newer card also has a LOT more quality control stickers plastered on it........... No coil whine so far I can hear. Maybe they are testing for that before boxing them up???????
> 
> Why is K-Boost NOT available when in SLI?????


When people started mentioning coil whine on Maxwell I got a little worried, after installing my card and the EKWB it is dead silent. I have never seen anything past 36C.


----------



## maurokim

Good morning everyone. I want to buy a gtx 980, but I do not know what model to choose from. Would agree to wait for the 980 classified or there is a pattern which is great for overclocking? Thank you and sorry for my English translated ..


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

My PB FireStrike Score, at stock clock and mem. EVGA SC 980's in SLI:


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good morning everyone. I want to buy a gtx 980, but I do not know what model to choose from. Would agree to wait for the 980 classified or there is a pattern which is great for overclocking? Thank you and sorry for my English translated ..


i would say go for the strix if your serious about overclocking . If you just want a 24/7 stable not to crazy overclock you can choose any reference card tho .... with mine i can run Firestrike with 1600 Core Clock and for now 1561/2000 is rockstable , i think even 1574/2000 would but for now iam only 100 % sure about 1561/2000 .


----------



## shadow85

Well i did a benchmark on my two MSI gaming 980's. One was from newwegg and the other from amazon. Both had ASIC of 80.5%.

I ran an adrelanin crysis 2 benchmark max quality @ 1440p. One card gave me a min fps of 20.1, the other a min of 29.5.

I havent SLI'd them yet.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well i did a benchmark on my two MSI gaming 980's. One was from newwegg and the other from amazon. Both had ASIC of 80.5%.
> 
> I ran an adrelanin crysis 2 benchmark max quality @ 1440p. One card gave me a min fps of 20.1, the other a min of 29.5.
> 
> I havent SLI'd them yet.


Lucky you , my 2 MSI 980 gaming are 76.2% and 76.9% ASIC , and they can do 1582/8000 , this is as high as i could go on Air , My waterblock should be arriving any day now


----------



## Axon

I don't seem to be able to break the 20K barrier









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125519

Any ideas? I think the 980's are doing as much as they can.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I don't seem to be able to break the 20K barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125519
> 
> Any ideas? I think the 980's are doing as much as they can.


You need higher CPU and GPU core and mem speed

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3157628


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I went to Micro Center and spent over an hour looking at the 24" inch Asus 144Hz+ monitors, the bloody colors were so weak it made my 19" NEC look like a high-end IPS panel! If I'm ever forced to get a matte screen because my 19" inch dies on me I'll have my body shop spray clear coat over those matte 144Hz monitors. Do you guys think I could still have good gaming on an Asus IPS panel?
> 
> Seriouly that's funny saying my GPU is bored!


If you want a glossy screen can check out asus VG236H its 120hz glossy little older model or EIZO FORIS FG2421-BK its 120hz/lightboost PVA display

Or if you're brave can find one cheap and peal the matte film off.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674033

Im with you I prefer glossy even more so on TN that's why i might hold off on g-sync ATM all are matte. I currently have VG236H really wish manufacturers would offer both panel types as an option/

Also If you want higher hz and IPS can check out those 1440p catleap displays they offer glossy panels and can be overclocked

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well i did a benchmark on my two MSI gaming 980's. One was from newwegg and the other from amazon. Both had ASIC of 80.5%.
> .


Talk about luck i hope my 2nd 980 from evga is the same as one i got from them should have got same time.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You need higher CPU and GPU core and mem speed
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3157628


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193828









ram is actually running at 2400MHz i dont know why 3D mark shows it differently


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I don't seem to be able to break the 20K barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125519
> 
> Any ideas? I think the 980's are doing as much as they can.


USe firestrike Ultra. the CPU & physics has muck lower impact on overall score.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> USe firestrike Ultra. the CPU & physics has muck lower impact on overall score.










lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol











lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


----------



## Lukas026

hello there gang

I finally put my rig together and need one last advice on picking up right GPU for it.

my config is:

i7 4790k OCed [email protected]
8gb crucial 1600mhz
asus z97i deluxe
noctua nh-u12s
samsung 840pro
corasir ax860 (i know overkill but I have it from old PC)

all this inside Bitfenix Prodigy with *WINDOWED* side panel.

I wonder if I should buy:¨

a) reference 980gtx card becouse the blower cooler will deposit all heat outside the case

or

b) some non-reference 980gtx like MSI or EVGA with their cooling solutions.

Anyone tried it or have some experience with this kind of cards ?

Thanks


----------



## menthuslayer

I have watched Firestrike so many freaking times in the last 2 days I'm gonna lose my mind lol. It has been a blast though. I've got my 2 980's running at about a 1520 boost clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ram is actually running at 2400MHz i dont know why 3D mark shows it differently


Me too, I'm running at 2400 and it's showing 667 or something like that, is this an issue with 3dmark, or is something up with our ram


----------



## menthuslayer

I can't seem to enable Kboost. Yesterday I did it once when I was playing around, but today when I actually was going to try and bench with it on, it won't turn on it just stays greyed out, any ideas? is there a setting somewhere that is prohibiting me from enabling it?


----------



## marcus556

I just read up a little on BF4's resolution scale, is it similar to dsr and which is better?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Me too, I'm running at 2400 and it's showing 667 or something like that, is this an issue with 3dmark, or is something up with our ram


3DMark sucks at hardware recognition. Your RAM is 1333MHz modules that are rated for 2400, but 3dmark just sees them for what they are (1333) rather than what they're running at. Likewise, it never recognizes my 4770K's overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> 3DMark sucks at hardware recognition. Your RAM is 1333MHz modules that are rated for 2400, but 3dmark just sees them for what they are (1333) rather than what they're running at. Likewise, it never recognizes my 4770K's overclock.


^^this. SI reports the IC's base frequency. My ram is at 3200, but the base for these hynix is 1066. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174872


----------



## Jpmboy

_"Thank you for contacting EK Support.

Currently waterblock for ASUS STRIX-GTX980 is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 3 weeks.

I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing."_


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there gang
> 
> I finally put my rig together and need one last advice on picking up right GPU for it.
> 
> my config is:
> 
> i7 4790k OCed [email protected]
> 8gb crucial 1600mhz
> asus z97i deluxe
> noctua nh-u12s
> samsung 840pro
> corasir ax860 (i know overkill but I have it from old PC)
> 
> all this inside Bitfenix Prodigy with *WINDOWED* side panel.
> 
> I wonder if I should buy:¨
> 
> a) reference 980gtx card becouse the blower cooler will deposit all heat outside the case
> 
> or
> 
> b) some non-reference 980gtx like MSI or EVGA with their cooling solutions.
> 
> Anyone tried it or have some experience with this kind of cards ?
> 
> Thanks


If you are air cooling everything I would go with the blower.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> Currently waterblock for ASUS STRIX-GTX980 is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 3 weeks.
> 
> I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing."_


REP! That is all.


----------



## Minedune

EVGA just put up more 980 sc ref/acx.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980


----------



## pompss

No custom firmware available yet ??


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> No custom firmware available yet ??


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> If you want a glossy screen can check out asus VG236H its 120hz glossy little older model or EIZO FORIS FG2421-BK its 120hz/lightboost PVA display
> 
> Or if you're brave can find one cheap and peal the matte film off.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674033
> 
> Im with you I prefer glossy even more so on TN that's why i might hold off on g-sync ATM all are matte. I currently have VG236H really wish manufacturers would offer both panel types as an option/
> 
> Also If you want higher hz and IPS can check out those 1440p catleap displays they offer glossy panels and can be overclocked
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/
> Talk about luck i hope my 2nd 980 from evga is the same as one i got from them should have got same time.


I almost pulled the trigger on the Asus VG236H 120Hz monitor, but now that I have G-SYNC I think I'll hold off until... I can wait but my GTX 980 is owning my games on my 19" inch!


----------



## menthuslayer

Alright I'm finished, been benching and tweaking since Thursday. Here is my final stable overclocks.... I've got 2x GTX 980's clocked at 1389 boosting to about 1564 at 1.25v (this seems to be the max despite the slider going to +87). I've got a memory speed of 8080. I've gotta Firestrike extreme score of 12083 and a firestrike ultra score of 6723, I am going to run a couple runs on the new driver it's downloading now, but this about sums it up for me until I get my fittings so I can put my EK blocks on them and go at this again!


----------



## sblantipodi

What software do you suggest to overclock this cards?
Is there a guide on how to.overclock this cards?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ram is actually running at 2400MHz i dont know why 3D mark shows it differently


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> What software do you suggest to overclock this cards?
> Is there a guide on how to.overclock this cards?


MSI AB / EVGA PX / NVIDIA Inspector . Choose the one of those 3 you are most comfortable with . Then go ahead and slightly increase core clock till you get artifacts and then go back till it becomes stable without artifacts . Then do this with the memory clock again . Use programms like firestrike / skydiver / tombraider benchmark maxed out with 4xSSAA and grid 2 to quickly see if your oc is stable . These are one of the few programms / games that crash early if you got a bad oc . If you then still want to go further you have to flash a modded bios on your gtx 980 to allow you to use a higher power target and higher but most important stable voltage .


----------



## CloverHAL

Just got my new shiny GTX 980. Planning on buying a NZXT kraken G10 to watercool it. Is it a good solution (I also have a Corsair H90 which I'm not currently using) ?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloverHAL*
> 
> Just got my new shiny GTX 980. Planning on buying a NZXT kraken G10 to watercool it. Is it a good solution (I also have a Corsair H90 which I'm not currently using) ?


It works but i would still prefer a full cover block since you have to spend money on heatsinks for ram etc again . Then again on a reference card i would want to cool the vrms a bit better then on a classi for example with its in itself better vrms and vrm plate .... after all i wouldent be happy with a Kraken , go for custom loop + full cover block . A custom loop is a one time investment and can be upgraded anytime you want to suit your needs , this might be the perfect time for you to start with it







.


----------



## Systemlord

Don't forget about about the EVGA back plate, looks beautiful! It breaths much better than the stock back plate.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hahahaha I thought my first cards ASIC was crap at 67.2%

Just checked the second (new) card and it is ............................... 65.6%

Lol I have NEVER won the silicon lottery. Oh well at least it will be going under water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hahahaha I thought my first cards ASIC was crap at 67.2%
> 
> Just checked the second (new) card and it is ............................... 65.6%
> 
> Lol I have NEVER won the silicon lottery. Oh well at least it will be going under water.


ASIC means just about nothing.


----------



## Minedune

what brand/model?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> what brand/model?


Both EVGA SC GTX980 ACX 2.0

In saying that both clock like a boss. Still waiting on second block though and voltage mod. Would like to have K-Boost available when in SLI, but not possible......................


----------



## Harry604

my 980 superclock acx 2.0 should be here on wens...

does it have a ref pcb....

with the titan 2 posts i see im wondering if i should return this now

how do these overclock


----------



## Jaren1

Best I can get on my card with stock bios/volt. Peaks at 70c in my Fractal R4 (silent case) with 100% fan speed Boosts to 1533mhz. Should be a good overclocker under water.


----------



## zoson

I've posted what will be the final nolimits and gamestable reference bios. Other cards next weekend.

SLI GameStable Final "Flash and Forget" scores. All you have to do is set tdp to 125%.

Skydiver 45904:
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2502833

Firestrike 21374:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3200112

Firestrike Ultra 6442:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3200131


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Both EVGA SC GTX980 ACX 2.0
> 
> In saying that both clock like a boss. Still waiting on second block though and voltage mod. Would like to have K-Boost available when in SLI, but not possible......................


Yea that's what i got.
One is 75.1 and other one is on route to me crossing fingers its at least same as this one. I got both from EVGA i would get locally but not getting hit with extra $50 in tax

You can try this BIOS works great for me ATM using the nolimit.
the voltage is increased along with other things.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/1110#post_23127086


----------



## nSone

I know there must be an answer somewhere in this thread, but since I can't really manage to find it and I really need this info...
can someone give me a reliable/measured number on Gigabyte's GTX980 G1 gaming maximum power draw? That's in a hypothetical stable OC, avarage TDP/voltage or whatever it takes for you guys to reach that sweet +1500Mhz spot







?
I'd be really grateful if someone can provide some actual measurements. Thank you!


----------



## lkozarov

Hi guys
Can anyone point me out where are the measuring point for VGpu, VMem and VPLL on the reference board?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the Asus VG236H 120Hz monitor, but now that I have G-SYNC I think I'll hold off until... I can wait but my GTX 980 is owning my games on my 19" inch!


Take a look at the AOC 24" monitor with G-SYNC good price and I think it is a nice monitor.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all.
French owner here.
Reference msi gtx 980.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the time "inaccurate or unavailable" message in win7 is invalid for HOF, but not at HWBot or many/most bench threads at OCN. Win8 is different since the source clock can be messed with making the benchmark think a different amount of time has lapsed - time inaccurate in W8 is disallowed, but time unavailable is accepted. the error can be produced by OCs at thge edge for either the gpu or MB. Since most folks here are working off a stable platform (?) and overclocking the gpu...
> NIce! But... whoa - valley certainly is not kind to these cards/drivers. Hopefully future drivers fix things up.


Damn, is that also game stable?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there gang
> 
> I finally put my rig together and need one last advice on picking up right GPU for it.
> 
> my config is:
> 
> i7 4790k OCed [email protected]
> 8gb crucial 1600mhz
> asus z97i deluxe
> noctua nh-u12s
> samsung 840pro
> corasir ax860 (i know overkill but I have it from old PC)
> 
> all this inside Bitfenix Prodigy with *WINDOWED* side panel.
> 
> I wonder if I should buy:¨
> 
> a) reference 980gtx card becouse the blower cooler will deposit all heat outside the case
> 
> or
> 
> b) some non-reference 980gtx like MSI or EVGA with their cooling solutions.
> 
> Anyone tried it or have some experience with this kind of cards ?
> 
> Thanks


Off topic, but your 4790k will do 4.8 GHz around 1.3 volt, but maybe your limited by your cooler?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Damn, is that also game stable?


yeah, so far. but honestly I don't spend hours gaming.







(heresy)
edit: oh, you mean the kingpin? down a bin or two depending on the game. lol - I think that's barely top30 in the benchmark...


----------



## sgtgates

Alright everyone, this thread posts very fast couldn't keep up!

This is the best clock result I got with the stock voltage without valley crashing

I jacked up the core voltage and power limit all the way up but still didn't matter on a higher clock. Did I do that right?

Not sure how to flash to different bios. Any better way to check voltage besides the gpu-z average and max bar?

Whats the next step to push it farther, thanks


----------



## Minedune

monitor your GPU clock with afterburner OSD or gpuz it should be boosting lot more during actual stress also they have bios for asus with voltage increase.
Also you should be able to clock memory to 8000 no problem


----------



## elcono

Cant say as I haven't personally used it. Just grabbed the EK themosphere which is universal and looks pretty good as far as uni stuff goes


----------



## mddog222

OOOOOKKAAAAY, I got the ASUS gtx 980 STRIX. I can get it to 1500MHZ on the core and +380mhz on the memory (probably more but haven't tried) I'm hitting the stock voltage limit 1.200 because it crashes if i put it any higher on the core. My ASIC for my card is 81.8%, anyone know of a STRIX 980 Bios with a higher voltage limit I can flash to get this guy clocked higher? I've tried a few that aren't labeled for the STRIX and they havent worked. keep in mind im a bit of a noob when it comes to OCing GFX cards. but i know im flashing right lmao. please help, or give me some info!

Thanks!
GTX980'S UNITE!


----------



## theMillen

oh my... http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-shows-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce-3-way-sli.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mddog222*
> 
> OOOOOKKAAAAY, I got the ASUS gtx 980 STRIX. I can get it to 1500MHZ on the core and +380mhz on the memory (probably more but haven't tried) I'm hitting the stock voltage limit 1.200 because it crashes if i put it any higher on the core. My ASIC for my card is 81.8%, anyone know of a STRIX 980 Bios with a higher voltage limit I can flash to get this guy clocked higher? I've tried a few that aren't labeled for the STRIX and they havent worked. keep in mind im a bit of a noob when it comes to OCing GFX cards. but i know im flashing right lmao. please help, or give me some info!
> 
> Thanks!
> GTX980'S UNITE!


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
best to start with the 980_70_2d bios, I thik coolio posted it. use the voltage mod in Shammy's pack. Watch your temps if you are air cooling. it's a great card. I'll compare to the 980 classified later this week.


stock bios and voltage. the 980_70_2d bios does much better.


----------



## mddog222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> best to start with the 980_70_2d bios, I thik coolio posted it. use the voltage mod in Shammy's pack. Watch your temps if you are air cooling. it's a great card. I'll compare to the 980 classified later this week.
> 
> 
> stock bios and voltage. the 980_70_2d bios does much better.


i cant seem to find that 980_70_2d bios, i must not be the brightest lightbulb. and do i just execute the mod? as simple as double clicking it?
stupid questions but I just wanna make sure lol, This card is too expensive to not be 100% sure about things!

thanks for the help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mddog222*
> 
> i cant seem to find that 980_70_2d bios, i must not be the brightest lightbulb. and do i just execute the mod? as simple as double clicking it?
> stupid questions but I just wanna make sure lol, This card is too expensive to not be 100% sure about things!
> 
> thanks for the help


read the instructions in Shammy's zip folder. But don't use one of those bioses just yet (although that's up to you). ther's only 8 or so pages in the thread... look for the DL link...check for coolio's posts. I can't post it just now...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the instructions in Shammy's zip folder. But don't use one of those bioses just yet (although that's up to you). ther's only 8 or so pages in the thread... look for the DL link...check for coolio's posts. I can't post it just now...


Coolice
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28263&postcount=37


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> oh my... http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-shows-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce-3-way-sli.html


Dude. That is crazy! Why are manufacturers engineering things like this but they can't even create and market simple water blocks for the cards that actually sell? Instead of making water cooling more accessible, this actually makes it appear even more intimidating. Even the article joked that it might never hit the shelves. Imagine having to RMA that thing!

Instead of wasting time and money producing this type of crap, why doesn't Gigabyte just make a simple waterblock for their 900 series cards maybe? Or create an inexpensive universal GPU block that can easily adapt a fan for VRM cooling?


----------



## Jpmboy

some "engineer" got paid to create "frankengraphics"... ?








Ugly.


----------



## theMillen

i wouldn't mind being the test engineer though







"oh i think this needs to be tested further, ill just bring it home" -moves, never to be seen again-


----------



## MK3Steve

You dident get the full picture yet guys . If we put those fans out of that rad case so its passive and loop a gpu burning benchmarks for a few hours we probably can use that thing as a sandwich maker , at least that thing looks like one . Seriously i wonder for what these marketing guys get payd for ? Same goes with the poseidon gpu from asus . Water or Aircooling right ? But , Water & Aircooling , why ? ..... And then the pricetag . Here in germany this thing will be 820 € , this is ridicolous , you could get a brand new strix with a brand new EK Block ( when it finaly comes out ) for around 670 . The Poseidon is just a pointless card for me sorry Asus as much as i like you







same goes with that tripple sandwich maker from gigabyte , but this thing realy is the peak of ridiculousness


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Off topic, but your 4790k will do 4.8 GHz around 1.3 volt, but maybe your limited by your cooler?


I know, but I am testing with Prime 95 28.5 blend and this stuff gets my CPU realy hot even at 1.2v.

I think I can do something like 4.9Ghz with 1.3V, but its not possible to test with latest Prime so I am not using it.

Lukas


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> oh my... http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-shows-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce-3-way-sli.html


Yuck.


----------



## vividshock

Has anyone tried overclocking the L2 Cache on their card?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Take a look at the AOC 24" monitor with G-SYNC good price and I think it is a nice monitor.


When I was at MicroCenter I noticed the AOC's had a bright colorful snceen, so vivid I thought it was a sticker on the screen, then I felt how warm it was and relized it was on. I'm not familiar with the brand so I shy away from it. What do you think about the BenQ G-SYNC Hybrid Engine 24-Inch Gaming Monitor XL2420G, it's almost $600, I'm sure the price is related to the G-Sync mode. I might have to bite the matte screen bullet!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I know, but I am testing with Prime 95 28.5 blend and this stuff gets my CPU realy hot even at 1.2v.
> 
> I think I can do something like 4.9Ghz with 1.3V, but its not possible to test with latest Prime so I am not using it.
> 
> Lukas


I tested 4.9 Ghz with 1.3, but my CPU needs more volt to be stable on that clock, but didn`t bother to find out how much yet. I only tested with games and I could game for an hour or so and then it locked up with a terrible sound on my headphones, hehe.
Max temp on 4.8 is 51 C on the hottest core, in "game" use under load.


----------



## sblantipodi

for everyone like me waiting for a fixed Maxwell card without any display port issues (we hope so) we need to wait 2016.
http://www.hardocp.com/news/2014/11/07/nvidia_maxwell_gm200_titan_iigtx_980_ti_slipping_to_2016#.VGMrBC7Lots


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Lucky you , my 2 MSI 980 gaming are 76.2% and 76.9% ASIC , and they can do 1582/8000 , this is as high as i could go on Air , My waterblock should be arriving any day now


I also have a EVGA GTX 780 SC here with ASIC 84.5%


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Talk about luck i hope my 2nd 980 from evga is the same as one i got from them should have got same time.


I don't know about luck, I don't even overclock GPU's. Never have.


----------



## funfordcobra

So we have to flash a custom bios to get matching SLI voltage? Did the 700 series cards do this?


----------



## Difunto

Am using the v7 msi and gigabyte bios that zonson made. And I only made it so that I could adjust the voltage and am happy because now I get the same voltage on both cards and am running them at 1532 core and 3900mhz on the memory and both at 1.21 am happy with that temps at 57-56 after 3 hours gaming and 70 to 75 fan speed. And its 50f-40f outnow so winter just started and I am going to enjoy the cold air.


----------



## Weber

All my drivers and software are current as of today. I have an i7-5960X x99-Deluxe, win 7 home prem, with 2xSLI Asus GTX 980 reference cards. I can't fold on them. All video benchmarks run well. Only the CPU shows work. GPU-Z does not show Open CL or Cuda checked. I also installed the nvidia Cuda 980 driver. After removing one 980, still no folding. The folding text file does show 980, google searches are not helping. My z97 i7-4790k w/750ti is folding fine on both cpu and gpu. Does anybody have an idea about where to go from here?


----------



## compddd

I think I got a crummy card. Reference cooler EVGA 980 SC and it can only do 1454 stable for OC.

I am disappointed :/


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I think I got a crummy card. Reference cooler EVGA 980 SC and it can only do 1454 stable for OC.
> 
> I am disappointed :/


What's the ASIC?


----------



## compddd

65% but I thought ASIC meant basically nothing?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I think I got a crummy card. Reference cooler EVGA 980 SC and it can only do 1454 stable for OC.
> 
> I am disappointed :/


That does suck man. Mine boost to 1405mhz stock and running at 1512mhz now without a sweat. Not pushing them further until I get some waterblocks.

ASIC is 88.9% and 78.3% on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> 65% but I thought ASIC meant basically nothing?


I've been taking rough count, and there does seem to be a correlation.

For example, yours is a pretty low ASIC and it's a bad OC'er.

I'm sure there are other factors though.

It is a pretty good candidate for watercooling and a BIOS re-flash with voltage maxing.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> for everyone like me waiting for a fixed Maxwell card without any display port issues (we hope so) we need to wait 2016.
> http://www.hardocp.com/news/2014/11/07/nvidia_maxwell_gm200_titan_iigtx_980_ti_slipping_to_2016#.VGMrBC7Lots


If true, that is really bad news!









I was hoping the Titan Black replacement will be a month or two away - another flagship GPU w/ 8GB VRAM would suit my 4K Surround gaming needs perfectly.


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That does suck man. Mine boost to 1405mhz stock and running at 1512mhz now without a sweat. Not pushing them further until I get some waterblocks.
> 
> ASIC is 88.9% and 78.3% on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's


Well all I do is game, I don't bench or anything. If yours run at 1512 without water, would 60 MHz really make that much of a difference in games for me?


----------



## Darylrese

Nah. I can go further i'm sure but don't need to. I have 2 x GTX 980 on a single 1080p 120hz monitor. Overclocking isn't necessary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah. I can go further i'm sure but don't need to*. I have 2 x GTX 980 on a single 1080p 120hz monitor*. Overclocking isn't necessary.












overclocking 1 wouldn't be necessary at 1080P.


----------



## Darylrese

I know I know work in progress dude lol I only have room for a small desk at the moment but moving out soon so will get something a little bigger and higher res


----------



## compddd

I game at 2560 x 1600 so I guess 1454 MHz is good enough for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I know I know work in progress dude lol I only have room for a small desk at the moment but moving out soon so will get something a little bigger and higher res












1440P, 1600P or better yet... 2160P!


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Join the club :/ i got a 68% evga one and cant go past 1490mhz even on water and on 152% TDP bios with 1275mv.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> 65% but I thought ASIC meant basically nothing?


I got 63% ASICs on my first EVGA ref card and could not go past 1440 mhz. RMA'd it for "Coil Whine" and got a Gigabyte instead on 78% ASICs. Running 1550 mhz now stable. ASICs directly impact your OC capability.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I got 63% ASICs on my first EVGA ref card and could not go past 1440 mhz. RMA'd it for "Coil Whine" and got a Gigabyte instead on 78% ASICs. Running 1550 mhz now stable. ASICs directly impact your OC capability.


This is simply not true .... High ASIC dont mean you got a good overclocker , low ASIC dont mean you got a bad overclocker . As i told already my 780 Ti Windforce had nearly 80 % Asic and she couldent do more then 1202 stable , it was the worst 780 Ti i had of all of them , and i had a lot . I also told you that playing battlefield 4 doesent mean your overclock is stable . Interms of GPU stability battlefield isent realy the thing to run to get sure about your oc . You also told me the max overclock on your card is 1550 mhz in BF4 , after that card starts to crash . What i told you too is that the max gpu overclock usually is never stable , try firestrike or skydiver heaven or valley with your max gpu clock and let it loop for some time . With your max oc before driver starts to crash you usually still get artifacts and have to go down a bin or two







.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> This is simply not true .... High ASIC dont mean you got a good overclocker , low ASIC dont mean you got a bad overclocker . As i told already my 780 Ti Windforce had nearly 80 % Asic and she couldent do more then 1202 stable , it was the worst 780 Ti i had of all of them , and i had a lot . I also told you that playing battlefield 4 doesent mean your overclock is stable . Interms of GPU stability battlefield isent realy the thing to run to get sure about your oc . You also told me the max overclock on your card is 1550 mhz in BF4 , after that card starts to crash . What i told you too is that the max gpu overclock usually is never stable , try firestrike or skydiver heaven or valley with your max gpu clock and let it loop for some time . With your max oc before driver starts to crash you usually still get artifacts and have to go down a bin or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got 1600 on my card in bf4 stable. Crashed all the way down to 1540 in 3dmark. Running 6662 3dmarks with 1540 stable now.

I cannot explain your 80% ASICs card, but all the other experiences inhere point towards having bad ASICs = bad OC. Including my own.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> This is simply not true .... High ASIC dont mean you got a good overclocker , low ASIC dont mean you got a bad overclocker . As i told already my 780 Ti Windforce had nearly 80 % Asic and she couldent do more then 1202 stable , it was the worst 780 Ti i had of all of them , and i had a lot . I also told you that playing battlefield 4 doesent mean your overclock is stable . Interms of GPU stability battlefield isent realy the thing to run to get sure about your oc . You also told me the max overclock on your card is 1550 mhz in BF4 , after that card starts to crash . What i told you too is that the max gpu overclock usually is never stable , try firestrike or skydiver heaven or valley with your max gpu clock and let it loop for some time . With your max oc before driver starts to crash you usually still get artifacts and have to go down a bin or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We are talking 980's not 780's.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That does suck man. Mine boost to 1405mhz stock and running at 1512mhz now without a sweat. Not pushing them further until I get some waterblocks.
> 
> ASIC is 88.9% and 78.3% on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's


What are you hitting for temps i can crank up to 1570 and never hits 75c im not using the stock fan profile
I updated bios fan profile have it idle up tto 40c and at 75c its not loud at all. Even with fans not spinning my cards idle at 30c

I have 75.1%


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> I got 1600 on my card in bf4 stable. Crashed all the way down to 1540 in 3dmark. Running 6662 3dmarks with 1540 stable now.
> 
> I cannot explain your 80% ASICs card, but all the other experiences inhere point towards having bad ASICs = bad OC. Including my own.


Ive seen good oc´s close too 1600 with 60 % ish ASIC 980 cards already and ive seen bad OC´s with high ASIC cards barely getting 1500 too . ASIC doesent give you 100 % sureness if you got a good ocing card or not . PPL relying to much on ASIC these days . I would more tend to say that you want a high ASIC card when you want to stay on air cooling . But well ..... The whole ASIC Theme is to complicated after all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> We are talking 980's not 780's.


980s arent the same as 780s , no doubt about that mate but interms of ASIC its the same story high asic doesent guarantee you got a badass ocing card .


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> What are you hitting for temps i can crank up to 1570 and never hits 75c im not using the stock fan profile
> I updated bios fan profile have it idle up tto 40c and at 75c its not loud at all. Even with fans not spinning my cards idle at 30c
> 
> I have 75.1%


Reference cooler or 3rd party?


----------



## Minedune

ACX also this is on no limit BIOS with higher voltage

My case/airflow could play part in it also.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> What are you hitting for temps i can crank up to 1570 and never hits 75c im not using the stock fan profile
> I updated bios fan profile have it idle up tto 40c and at 75c its not loud at all. Even with fans not spinning my cards idle at 30c
> 
> I have 75.1%


Custom fan profile on mine too. I hit around 75c on the top card. I have SLI. Bottom card stays around 60c.
You can hear the fan past 50%. Its not LOUD but you can definitely hear it


----------



## Axon

Ive been running my 980's at stock reecently but ive noticed they wont downclock when idle on the desktop, they used to but not anymore is this a driver thing?


----------



## Harry604

just got my evga gtx 980 acx2.0 superclock

does 1500mhz in bf4 no problem

would a gamestable bios help more


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Ive been running my 980's at stock reecently but ive noticed they wont downclock when idle on the desktop, they used to but not anymore is this a driver thing?


Make sure Power Management Mode in Nvidia Control Panel is set to Adaptive.

I wish Nvidia would just label it "Adaptive" vs. "Never Downclock". "Max Performance" mode gives 0% extra performance.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Ive been running my 980's at stock reecently but ive noticed they wont downclock when idle on the desktop, they used to but not anymore is this a driver thing?


Check your *program settings* in Nvidia CP and look at *power management mode* for all active programs. Make sure it is set to adaptive and not maximum performance for general programs like Firefox, Chrome, or Steam.


----------



## slicedtoad

I'm planning on picking up a 980 soon and have a few questions.

I'm watercooling and would like to remove clocking and voltage limits as much as possible. What card is the most likely to get the best results? (unlocked bios support and best average clocker). I'm looking at the EVGA superclocked.

I'm using a ASUS PG278Q Rog Swift which is limited to DP. Is the Maxwell DP problem likely to cause me issues?


----------



## BangBangPlay

You are looking at it...

Plus it uses a reference PCB so EK has several WBs available for it now. That and those EVGA cards have excellent resale value down the road.


----------



## slicedtoad

Great, that looked like the best bet but I wanted to make sure. And I usually opt for EVGA whenever I can since they're about the only company I've had decent RMA experiences with.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicedtoad*
> 
> I'm planning on picking up a 980 soon and have a few questions.
> 
> I'm watercooling and would like to remove clocking and voltage limits as much as possible. What card is the most likely to get the best results? (unlocked bios support and best average clocker). I'm looking at the EVGA superclocked.
> 
> I'm using a ASUS PG278Q Rog Swift which is limited to DP. Is the Maxwell DP problem likely to cause me issues?


Any reference card will do the job , i would choose between evga and asus . For now sadly no waterblocks for the 1,3+ V cards like strix and classified are aviable , you could use a uni block but well i would always prefer full cover blocks . So to get to the bottom line if you wanna get the 980 fast and more important want to get her under water fast then choose a asus or evga ref card then flash a bios on it and there you go .


----------



## ThornTwist

13858, Here is the best I could do with @zoson's STRIX GSv1 BIOS with a wattage tweak. Its not bad, but its not @Jpmboy good. I'll be moving on to a different BIOS soon...

Edit: BTW @Jpmboy, how did you manage such a good graphics score? You're using air right? Also whats you're V set to?


----------



## slicedtoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Any reference card will do the job , i would choose between evga and asus . For now sadly no waterblocks for the 1,3+ V cards like strix and classified are aviable , you could use a uni block but well i would always prefer full cover blocks . So to get to the bottom line if you wanna get the 980 fast and more important want to get her under water fast then choose a asus or evga ref card then flash a bios on it and there you go .


I could always postpone the waterblock until non-reference ones come out. Long term plan is to add another 980 when I upgrade the rest of the computer (within the next year I imagine). This 980 is to replace the finicky cf 6970s that don't play very well with the Swift.

How much better, hardware wise, are the classified and strix? Or will it be similar if I muck with the bios?

And I don't suppose anyone has any news on non-reference water blocks...
Would a month from now be overly optimistic?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicedtoad*
> 
> I could always postpone the waterblock until non-reference ones come out. Long term plan is to add another 980 when I upgrade the rest of the computer (within the next year I imagine). This 980 is to replace the finicky cf 6970s that don't play very well with the Swift.
> 
> How much better, hardware wise, are the classified and strix? Or will it be similar if I muck with the bios?
> 
> And I don't suppose anyone has any news on non-reference water blocks...
> Would a month from now be overly optimistic?


3 weeks or a little more for the STRIX water block says Jpmboy's source.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> 13858, Here is the best I could do with @zoson's STRIX GSv1 BIOS with a wattage tweak. Its not bad, but its not @Jpmboy good. I'll be moving on to a different BIOS soon...
> 
> Edit: BTW @Jpmboy, how did you manage such a good graphics score? You're using air right? Also whats you're V set to?


Yes, still on air







. this was with the stock bios and used GPU tweak (which is real buggy) to set 1.265V. Measured with a DMM @ 1.3V My vram seems to top out at 8300, core is only good for 1487 or so (which boosts to 1537 according to gpuZ). THe 980_70_2d bios was doing better, but I flashed back to stock to compare with the 980 classified...



*3DMK11 really heats up the cards vrms*... much more than FS, or valley or heaven: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8960397


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, still on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . this was with the stock bios and used GPU tweak (which is real buggy) to set 1.265V. Measured with a DMM @ 1.3V My vram seems to top out at 8300, core is only good for 1487 or so (which boosts to 1537 according to gpuZ). THe 980_70_2d bios was doing better, but I flashed back to stock to compare with the 980 classified...
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMK11 really heats up the cards vrms*... much more than FS, or valley or heaven: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8960397


Thanks for answering my questions, I appreciated it. Do you have any tips for me to get better results?


----------



## T0B5T3R

Zotac GTX980 (Ref) @ EVGA SC Mod (GameStable-Final)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dpz85


----------



## MK3Steve

So finaly after youtube smashed my videos all over the place after the first upload i reuploaded them again and now all videos are online . You guys remember , the 780 ti vs gtx 980 Side by Side videos i promissed you right ?







. Those videos should be helpfull for anyone who is checking this thread to to know if its worth to upgrade to the 980 from a 780 Ti . I hope you guys like the videos , enjoy them









*EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards at stock clockspeeds :*

Unigine Heaven : 



Unigine Valley : 



3DMark Skydiver : 



3DMark Firestrike : 



Crysis 1 Bench : 



Thief Bench : 



Batman Arkham Origins Bench : 



Hitman Absolution Bench : 



Bioshock Infinite Bench : 



Metro 2033 Redux Bench : 



Metro Last Light Redux Bench : 



Tomb Raider 2013 Bench : 



Far Cry 3 : 



Crysis 3 : 



Battlefield 4 : 




*EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards overclocked :*

Unigine Heaven : 



Unigine Valley : 



3DMark Skydiver : 



3DMark Firestrike : 



Crysis 1 Bench : 



Thief Bench : 



Batman Arkham Origins Bench : 



Hitman Absolution Bench : 



Bioshock Infinite Bench : 



Metro 2033 Redux Bench : 



Metro Last Light Redux Bench : 



Tomb Raider 2013 Bench : 



Far Cry 3 : 



Crysis 3 : 



Battlefield 4 :


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So finaly after youtube smashed my videos all over the place after the first upload i reuploaded them again and now all videos are online . You guys remember , the 780 ti vs gtx 980 Side by Side videos i promissed you right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those videos should be helpfull for anyone who is checking this thread to to know if its worth to upgrade to the 980 from a 780 Ti . I hope you guys like the videos , enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards at stock clockspeeds :*
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards overclocked :*
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :


Nice job! REP!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Hey, I have my new STRIX 980 now and it has 80% ASIC. Should I use a custom BIOS for it or not? Is there even a custom BIOS out for it yet?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hey, I have my new STRIX 980 now and it has 80% ASIC. Should I use a custom BIOS for it or not? Is there even a custom BIOS out for it yet?


Wow man nice ASIC, you hit the jackpot pretty much. Try this one:

Flashatyourownrisk.zip 942k .zip file


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Nice job! REP!


Thank you , was quite some work believe me







. Btw , whats it about the reps ? Iam not that long into overclock.net . Its basically kind of a like button you can give a user with a little description what you liked in this particular post ?


----------



## ThornTwist

For me, it is not so much as a 'like' as something I give that shows that the person has contributed something useful to either me or the community or both.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So finaly after youtube smashed my videos all over the place after the first upload i reuploaded them again and now all videos are online . You guys remember , the 780 ti vs gtx 980 Side by Side videos i promissed you right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those videos should be helpfull for anyone who is checking this thread to to know if its worth to upgrade to the 980 from a 780 Ti . I hope you guys like the videos , enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards at stock clockspeeds :*
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards overclocked :*
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :


congrats, rep+


----------



## SavellM

Quick question...

If you have a ref 980 (2x 6pin power) can you flash a bios for a card that has lets say 6pin + 8pin, or 2x 8pin power?

Would there be any power effects or issues?
Would it work fine?

Thanks


----------



## usmarine0622

anyone have the reference Asus gtx 980 bios, I lost mine today when my drive decided to go to sleep forever


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> For me, it is not so much as a 'like' as something I give that shows that the person has contributed something useful to either me or the community or both.


Okay i understand .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> congrats, rep+


Thank you


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Okay i understand .
> Thank you


Yeah, Its more complicated that that for me but I gave you the basic rundown. Also I don't think enough people give enough REP. I think People should be generous with that button while still remaining to only give it when someone contributes positively to the community. The way I see it (and I have PMed a mod about this) if it helped you, it probably helped someone else as well. So basically if it helped, I REP, and tell that I REPed so it might catch on.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Yeah, Its more complicated that that for me but I gave you the basic rundown. Also I don't think enough people give enough REP. I think People should be generous with that button while still remaining to only give it when someone contributes positively to the community. The way I see it (and I have PMed a mod about this) if it helped you, it probably helped someone else as well. So basically if it helped, I REP, and tell that I REPed so it might catch on.


Okay i think iam getting it







. Glad that you find my videos helpfull , thats good to hear after all this work to string those vids together


----------



## ThornTwist

NP, BTW what's the ASIC on those two cards?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> NP, BTW what's the ASIC on those two cards?


Kingpin was 73 ~ and the 980 is 79,8 % :


----------



## ThornTwist

K, thanks for info.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> K, thanks for info.


your welcome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hey, I have my new STRIX 980 now and it has 80% ASIC. Should I use a custom BIOS for it or not? Is there even a custom BIOS out for it yet?


look thru this thread http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

try the 980_70_2d bios posted by coolio before trying the fixed memory freq bioses in shammy's pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Thank you , was quite some work believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Btw , whats it about the reps ? Iam not that long into overclock.net . *Its basically kind of a like button you can give a user with a little description what you liked in this particular post* ?


yes, or anonymously if you so choose.

http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined/0_20


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try the 980_70_2d bios posted by coolio before trying the fixed memory freq bioses in shammy's pack.
> yes, or anonymously if you so choose. http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined/0_20


Thx for the provided Link


----------



## elcono

appreciate the work, but I think these need to be done at much higher resolutions as opposed to 1080p. A lot of the time its bouncing off of the framecap


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> appreciate the work, but I think these need to be done at much higher resolutions as opposed to 1080p. A lot of the time its bouncing off of the framecap


Well iam not much into 4k resolution yet . To be perfectly honest with you for the moment i will stick to 1080p . The resolution still looks great for me personaly in any game and i prefer to have 100+ FPS at my games with 120 hz against 4k with lower then 60 FPS framerate and no 120 hz . Also i think most people play at 1080p still and neither of the cards will give you good framerates at 4k in most games specialy with AA turned on , at least the for me the framerates arent good at 4k but everyone got his own opinion right ? I mean there are ppl who are perfectly fine with playing on 30 FPS wich for me personaly is unplayable already .


----------



## vividshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Well iam not much into 4k resolution yet . To be perfectly honest with you for the moment i will stick to 1080p . The resolution still looks great for me personaly in any game and i prefer to have 100+ FPS at my games with 120 hz against 4k with lower then 60 FPS framerate and no 120 hz . Also i think most people play at 1080p still and neither of the cards will give you good framerates at 4k in most games specialy with AA turned on , at least the for me the framerates arent good at 4k but everyone got his own opinion right ? I mean there are ppl who are perfectly fine with playing on 30 FPS wich for me personaly is unplayable already .


There is 1440p.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> There is 1440p.


Of course i know but that doesent change the fact that for me personaly the framerates you get with a single card on this resolution are to low yet .


----------



## SDhydro

I like to be able to game with one video card and not have to rely on two cards thats why i stick to 1080p with my gtx980. Even at 1080p i find myself wanting more fps in some games to maintain close to 100fps as possible as its easy to tell when framerates drop below about 100 on a 120hz monitor. For 1440p i would say i would need two cards minimum and for 4k atkeast 3 vid cards for what....60fps. I cant go back to 60hz when the only games i really play are first person shooters and that 120hz is great and better with strobelight.
Havent tried gsync though as i have read missed reviews.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I cant go back to 60hz when the only games i really play are first person shooters and that 120hz is great and better with strobelight.
> .


Thinking the same way like you . This is exactly the reason why i stick to 1080p at the moment to . Once youve playing with 120hz or sametime with 100 + FPS you dont wanna go back to 60 ~ Framerates or lower refresh rates .... and as i said i think 1080p still looks great .


----------



## sgtgates

Alright, I got my core clock still maxed without crashing at the same freq, but bumped up the mem clock to where it was stable aswell. Not the highest I've seen in here for the stock bios and 1.2v but 70%acis score ill live. Its still a 980 lol.
Alright, so I keep seeing you guys post the voltage mod bios's around but Im not sure how to actually access and flash the bios. Its probably easy and I sound stupid but never done it before surprisingly. How do I go about doing that and which flash is the one to use atm?

+150 on core, +350 on mem. +360 mem passes on valley but fails overtime while playing Mordor.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> look thru this thread http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> 
> try the 980_70_2d bios posted by coolio before trying the fixed memory freq bioses in shammy's pack.


Is the 980_70_2D safe to flash on stock air-cooler? Or do I have to use water or something?


----------



## Doubleugee

I have recently installed a new EVGA gtx980 SC in my system. It replaces my evga gtx 780 ti classified. From the start I love this upgrade. The gtx 980 is so much better in all ways I can imagine. OC is better (1500+ mhz when boosting and 600+ on the memory, heat production is better (at full load voor over 2 hours of BF4 gaming it still is between 45 and 50 degrees celsius, fps has less drop and tends to stay higher on average than my 780 ti used to). Besides the gtx 980 I upgraded my Benq 144hz (XL2411T) to an AOC G2460PG GSync monitor. I can only say "WOW"!

I am planning to go 2-way sli, as I have heard and read very good things about it. Does any one have experience already witih the SLI scaling of the gtx 980? The 780Ti's did not scale very good, at least in my experience.

Cheers from a happy gamer


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm getting quite large performance boost in Metro 2033 Redux on 980 vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 980 @ 1480/3954 is 26% faster than 780 Ti @ 1175/3700. That was unexpected. Does someone with 780 Ti and Metro 2033 Redux want to confirm my 780 Ti score?
> 
> 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 980


Of course it is faster. 1480 vs 1175. Crank that 780ti up to 1250-1300 and see whats faster.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Of course it is faster. 1480 vs 1175. Crank that 780ti up to 1250-1300 and see whats faster.


Sorry quoted the wrong guy









GTX 980 reference stock vs GTX 780 Ti Kingpin stock :

Metro 2033 Redux : 



Metro Last Light Redux : 




GTX 980 Reference @ 1600/2000 vs GTX 780 Ti Kingpin @ 1411/1900

Metro 2033 Redux : 



Metro Last Light Redux :


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Is the 980_70_2D safe to flash on stock air-cooler? Or do I have to use water or something?


sure. I ran it for a day or so. just set a custom fan profile to cool the thing and remember, use a DMM to measure actual voltage to the card. setting 1.25 with the .exe tool will run 1.3V with LLC @ 100.

Probably best to get familiar with the card with the stock bios and gpu tweak which will let you run 1.3V with it set to 1.265V, before flashing to a mod bios...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure. I ran it for a day or so. just set a custom fan profile to cool the thing and remember, use a DMM to measure actual voltage to the card. setting 1.25 with the .exe tool will run 1.3V with LLC @ 100.
> 
> Probably best to get familiar with the card with the stock bios and gpu tweak which will let you run 1.3V with it set to 1.265V, before flashing to a mod bios...


DMM? LLC? Wuuuut?

How does setting it to 1.25V or 1.265V make it into 1.3V?

So, I should use Asus GPU Tweak instead of MSI Afterburner?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> DMM? LLC? Wuuuut?
> 
> How does setting it to 1.25V or 1.265V make it into 1.3V?
> 
> So, I should use Asus GPU Tweak instead of MSI Afterburner?


If you don't know what dmm is or LLC maybe you should do some research and learn some stuff before pushing your card with modified bios and extra voltage. Never trust software voltage readings that's why a dmm(digital volt meter) is needed to measure voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If you don't know what dmm is or LLC maybe you should do some research and learn some stuff before pushing your card with modified bios and extra voltage. Never trust software voltage readings that's why a dmm(digital volt meter) is needed to measure voltage.


^^ This!!

@HiTechPixel stick with MSI or gpu tweak. MSI will allow +37mV (~1.27V I think), GPU tweak will let you set up to 1.265V (which translates to ~1.3V actual - it's an effect of load line compensation, "LLC").

*Read* all you can, then go slow. Don't electrocute your new card... that is until you know you are doing so.


----------



## RickRockerr

I just ordered evga 980 sc acx 2.0, cannot wait to get it under water. Atm I have asus 780Ti matrix but 980 seems better for me because I have very small case and 980 have much lower tdp and it generates less heat







I'm just hoping that same full cover block can be used on upcoming 900 series cards.


----------



## zoson

I'm looking to plumb my cards into my loop now. Are any of the current waterblocks compatible with the nvidia backplate? Seems kinda hokey that so many of these blocks have backplates instead of using the one we all got with our cards to begin with...


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I'm looking to plumb my cards into my loop now. Are any of the current waterblocks compatible with the nvidia backplate? Seems kinda hokey that so many of these blocks have backplates instead of using the one we all got with our cards to begin with...


EK-FC980 GTX is compatible with the nvidia backplate on the 980


----------



## Jpmboy

classified OOB. stock, "normal" bios.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3221901

still learning...


----------



## MK3Steve

This question probably was asked before already but does anyone know when there will be an EK Block for the strix ? Also i think to remember that there is a list with current "In the development" if you will EK Blocks , could someone provide me that link ? Thanks in case


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> This question probably was asked before already but does anyone know when there will be an EK Block for the strix ? Also i think to remember that there is a list with current "In the development" if you will EK Blocks , could someone provide me that link ? Thanks in case


its in development last i heard 3 weeks, but in ek terms that could be 3 months


----------



## septro

I'm having a heckuva time with my SLI 980s.

*Single GPU mode* - I can play every game (COD:AW, BF4, AC:Unity, Mordor) without hiccup. Firestrike & Heaven benches complete no problem.

*SLI mode:* Can't even start Firestrike. BF4 doesn't load. Mordor and AC:Unity are fine with high FPS. Heaven only works in 1440p, not 1080p.

*SLI Mode downclocked to 1122mhzGPU / 1502mhzMem:* Firestrike still doesnt load, BF4 works flawlessly, Mordor and AC work great.

Rig:
5960x (stock)
Dominator DDR4 32gb 2400mhz (stock)
EVGA GTX980 Superclocked
Rampage V Extreme
AX1200i PSU
QNIX 27" 1440p @120hz
Drivers: 344.65 (344.60 does the same thing).
all EK blocks for GPUs/CPU (temps at idle at 29c and at load 57c)

Its a brand new rig with a fresh install of Win8. Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## elcono

i think you missed my point

It wasn't about who games at what resolution, or what resolution people prefer

The reason to bench them at 4K when running side by side videos is it makes it infinitely easier to compare lower frame rate numbers side by side as opposed to frame rates up in the 100's at 1080P

Watching the frame rate at 1080p its going from 60 to 110, 110-200 literally all over the place very rapidly, at 4K its more like ones 45 the other is 48. one 60 the others 65. Its easier on the eyes and also ensures the cards are stretching their legs and not twiddling their thumbs with minimal usage. If you are after 1080 numbers you could always do a bit of math from 4k resuts

I agree about not being able to go back to 60fps. I still game on my Samsung 24" 120hz monitor over my LGUM95 (dat lag.....)

anyone got the EV bot flashed yet for the 980 classy? seeing over 1500 OOTB boost clock speeds


----------



## Hanshin

Question to GTX 980 owners:

Does someone own a 34um95 monitor here?
I play essentially FF14 and BF4 and i wonder what kind of framerate I should have with that card.

Thank you!


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Question to GTX 980 owners:
> 
> Does someone own a 34um95 monitor here?
> I play essentially FF14 and BF4 and i wonder what kind of framerate I should have with that card.
> 
> Thank you!


I have 2 980s on it and its overkill. If you plan on just using that monitor I'd go with sli 970s, but they are having display port issues.


----------



## ThornTwist

That reminds me, how will 2x STRIXs handle 4k @30Hz?


----------



## usmarine0622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That reminds me, how will 2x STRIXs handle 4k @30Hz?


I have 2 reference 980's at 4K 60Hz running just fine. Most games get 60+ fps max settings


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmarine0622*
> 
> I have 2 reference 980's at 4K 60Hz running just fine. Most games get 60+ fps max settings


Thanks, Its on the list.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So finaly after youtube smashed my videos all over the place after the first upload i reuploaded them again and now all videos are online . You guys remember , the 780 ti vs gtx 980 Side by Side videos i promissed you right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those videos should be helpfull for anyone who is checking this thread to to know if its worth to upgrade to the 980 from a 780 Ti . I hope you guys like the videos , enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards at stock clockspeeds :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX 980 Reference vs EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n , both cards overclocked :*
> 
> Unigine Heaven :
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver :
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 1 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Thief Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Absolution Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light Redux Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013 Bench :
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 :


Why no AA? I would like to see AA for the simple fact is the GTX 980 doesn't take as much of a performance hit like normal MSAA, G-SYNC is a big deal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why no AA? I would like to see AA for the simple fact is the GTX 980 doesn't take as much of a performance hit like normal MSAA, G-SYNC is a big deal.


+1

Not sure there is a given scenario at that resolution where no AA is applicable... 2XMSAA at least. Well edited videos and still insightful though. +1


----------



## Seblo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I have 2 980s on it and its overkill. If you plan on just using that monitor I'd go with sli 970s, but they are having display port issues.


I'm in the same boat aswell with a 3440x1440 dispaly. Was planing on 970s SLI but then I got a $100 discount on a gigabyte 980 so bought that instead. Guess I'll stick with one and maybe in the future get a second 980. But you think one will suffice?


----------



## ThornTwist

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=980+STRIX&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why no AA? I would like to see AA for the simple fact is the GTX 980 doesn't take as much of a performance hit like normal MSAA, G-SYNC is a big deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> +1
> 
> Not sure there is a given scenario at that resolution where no AA is applicable... 2XMSAA at least. Well edited videos and still insightful though. +1


Iam not sure what you guys are meaning ? Ive used Anti Aliasing in every of these comparison videos i uploaded , maybee you shut down the videos to soon ? The order in this videos is first i run the scenes with no AA , then with the middle AA Setting then with the max AA Setting . For example in Batman its : 0:00-2:57 NO AA ; 2:57-5:55 4xMSAA ; 5:55-8:52 8xMSAA . In Battlefield 4 0:00-17:40 0xMSAA ; 17:40 - 36:07 4xMSAA .


----------



## traxtech

Anyone else getting stutter when maxing out games at 1440p/120-144hz?? Happens when Vram is filled.

Lords Of The Fallen hits the vram ceiling and jitters, same with shadow of mordor and a few other games.. extremely annoying.

This is with 980 SLI


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Anyone else getting stutter when maxing out games at 1440p/120-144hz?? Happens when Vram is filled.
> 
> Lords Of The Fallen hits the vram ceiling and jitters, same with shadow of mordor and a few other games.. extremely annoying.
> 
> This is with 980 SLI


Yes. Both those games are fairly VRAM intensive


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi! Just wanted to ask before my 980 arrives, what are the differences between maxwell and kepler when it comes to overclocking? I have read that AB lets you put higher voltage on core than gpu tweak or is that only with modded bios? Can I push core voltage higher than 1212mV on stock bios? I ordered evga 980sc acx2, is it with reference pcb?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Hi! Just wanted to ask before my 980 arrives, what are the differences between maxwell and kepler when it comes to overclocking? I have read that AB lets you put higher voltage on core than gpu tweak or is that only with modded bios? Can I push core voltage higher than 1212mV on stock bios? I ordered evga 980sc acx2, is it with reference pcb?


EVGA 980 SC should be reference pcb and yes you can push higher then 1.212V with stock bios but it will start throttle very soon even with 125 % Powertarget so you should use a moddified bios with higher powertarget


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That reminds me, how will 2x STRIXs handle 4k @30Hz?


Are you sure you want a 30Hz 4K monitor? If you game, get at least 60.


----------



## syphon81

Hey guys I've been having a strange issue with my msi 980 gaming 4g lately. I've currently have it oc'd to 1516 mhz at +87mv on stock bios. It's rock stable in games like bf4 and mordor but I've been crashing on games with low gpu usage like wow. I think it has to do with gpu boost dropping the voltage and causing instability. Does anyone know how to fix this issue? I've tried setting the nvidia driver to prefer maximum performance but the issue still persists.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> Hey guys I've been having a strange issue with my msi 980 gaming 4g lately. I've currently have it oc'd to 1516 mhz at +87mv on stock bios. It's rock stable in games like bf4 and mordor but I've been crashing on games with low gpu usage like wow. I think it has to do with gpu boost dropping the voltage and causing instability. Does anyone know how to fix this issue? I've tried setting the nvidia driver to prefer maximum performance but the issue still persists.


If your using evga precision X you can try using kboost. I had issues not using kboost. It would sometimes drop to 1400mhz at only 1.0v or so and would crash. Now stays at 1600mhz regardless of usage.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you sure you want a 30Hz 4K monitor? If you game, get at least 60.


I have a 1440K monitor that can do 4k @30Hz. Granted I haven't tested it, just what the company said I could do with it. I can do 1440K @120Hz np.


----------



## syphon81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If your using evga precision X you can try using kboost. I had issues not using kboost. It would sometimes drop to 1400mhz at only 1.0v or so and would crash. Now stays at 1600mhz regardless of usage.


I'm using AB to oc right now but I'll give precX a shot. One question though. Can kboost be toggled freely? I'd still like to use lower voltage when I'm not playing anything.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> I'm using AB to oc right now but I'll give precX a shot. One question though. Can kboost be toggled freely? I'd still like to use lower voltage when I'm not playing anything.


Yes its easily turned on and off. Afterburner has an option to lock voltage and or clocks too i Believe. Might want to take a look in the settingz


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes its easily turned on and off. Afterburner has an option to lock voltage and or clocks too i Believe. Might want to take a look in the settingz


AB has force constant voltage and synchronize similar GPU's. I've never seen a feature similar to kboost though.


----------



## Merranza

Hi,

Proud owner of Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 gtx









I'm just concerned about one thing though: the weight of the card. I know the aluminum backplate is helping but still, i can clearly see the card slightly bent sitting in my PCIe slot. Seeing the number of Gigabyte 980 gtx owners I guess it's fine but still, anything to worry about on the long run? Any chance to damage the MB/slot? MSI would have been a better choice?


----------



## evo161

not any res. 16:10 on DSR , why ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a 1440K monitor that can do 4k @30Hz. Granted I haven't tested it, just what the company said I could do with it. I can do 1440K @120Hz np.


no need to downsample your monitor just use DSR .........


----------



## Edkiefer

AB has force constant voltage does not seem to do anything with maxwell , it is suppose to hold max 3d voltage to the other P states and stop dynamic voltage change .

Doesn't seem to do anything on my end, don't think it supports voltage regulators used .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> AB has force constant voltage and synchronize similar GPU's. I've never seen a feature similar to kboost though.


that's the same as Kboost.


----------



## Silent Scone

Anyone else playing Lords Of The Fallen on 344.65? It's broken PhysX for me to a degree. Slows down every time I strike an NCP.

Thanks Nvidia.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the same as Kboost.


Nope, all it does is force constant voltage. It has never forced the highest P state.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Finally got mine today!





Temp gap seems about the same for the top two cards as I have seen in the past with other cards in triple SLI. Bottom is way cooler, obviously. Going to see if an extra fan blowing air at hte end of the cards helps later on. For now, game on!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Nope, all it does is force constant voltage. It has never forced the highest P state.


How did you determine that kboost forces a lock to the P00 or P02 state?

nmv - I don't have a boost bios on these KPs,


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How did you determine that kboost forces a lock to the P00 or P02 state?


Probably cause he doesnt see his clocks move around i guessing. Kboost forces max boost clock and voltage so in my instance 1600mhz 24/7. If using afterburner and my card isnt stressed it downclocks, which is lower p states. When it does that i get crashes cuase the voltage also lower. So if loading a level or playing a movie sometimes my card would crash at 1400 mhz or so cuase the voltage would only be around 1v which isnt enough for 1400mhz.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes. Both those games are fairly VRAM intensive


It's unfortunate because it ruins the experience for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Probably cause he doesnt see his clocks move around i guessing. Kboost forces max boost clock and voltage so in my instance 1600mhz 24/7. If using afterburner and my card isnt stressed it downclocks, which is lower p states. When it does that i get crashes cuase the voltage also lower. So if loading a level or playing a movie sometimes my card would crash at 1400 mhz or so cuase the voltage would only be around 1v which isnt enough for 1400mhz.


yeah - I never use kboost, well at least in the last couple of years. I can see where it might be useful tho. Haven't seen the lose of dynamic voltage control with AB (yet).
But gottaa admit, been using non-boost bioses and voltage locks (evbot or classified Tool) for too long I guess.









so, a higher P state is actually a lower number - right? P00 being the highest


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I never use kboost, well at least in the last couple of years. I can see where it might be useful tho. Haven't seen the lose of dynamic voltage control with AB (yet).
> But gottaa admit, been using non-boost bioses and voltage locks (evbot or classified Tool) for too long I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, a higher P state is actually a lower number - right? P00 being the highest


Thats correct in that higher pstate is lower number when talking 3d Performance. Lots of benching bios locked at p0 state but at cost of power usage.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Finally got mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp gap seems about the same for the top two cards as I have seen in the past with other cards in triple SLI. Bottom is way cooler, obviously. Going to see if an extra fan blowing air at hte end of the cards helps later on. For now, game on!


The reference blower cooler would have been a better option for that configuration.


----------



## SU11YBEAR

Got an Evga SC with EK block on it, just joining the owners club now


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The reference blower cooler would have been a better option for that configuration.


That's all Microcenter had by my home. Well, had the Asus and gigabyte cards too. This looked like the most acceptable clearance wise. Going to mess with them for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Minedune

Got my 2nd 980sc from EVGA 79.9 ASIC at 1570










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4717503


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> That's all Microcenter had by my home. Well, had the Asus and gigabyte cards too. This looked like the most acceptable clearance wise. Going to mess with them for a bit and see what happens.


I had the same combo for a few days and decided to take back the "middle" card. The 3rd card was basically useless for gaming because scaling is so bad right now and likely will continue to stay that way for quite some time. I'm not sure why 3 or 4 cards in SLI scale so bad while 2 scale great... I did not even notice the 3rd card while gaming besides the heat, noise, and power draw. Oh well maybe in a few more years.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I had the same combo for a few days and decided to take back the "middle" card. The 3rd card was basically useless for gaming because scaling is so bad right now and likely will continue to stay that way for quite some time. I'm not sure why 3 or 4 cards in SLI scale so bad while 2 scale great... I did not even notice the 3rd card while gaming besides the heat, noise, and power draw. Oh well maybe in a few more years.


3-Way SLI is a hit or miss with games these days, I don't even plan on more than 2 cards in SLI..


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> That's all Microcenter had by my home. Well, had the Asus and gigabyte cards too. This looked like the most acceptable clearance wise. Going to mess with them for a bit and see what happens.


I would take back and get reference coolers those are going to be a nightmare even at stock you will probably throttle


----------



## evo161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> not any res. 16:10 on DSR , why ?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I had the same combo for a few days and decided to take back the "middle" card. The 3rd card was basically useless for gaming because scaling is so bad right now and likely will continue to stay that way for quite some time. I'm not sure why 3 or 4 cards in SLI scale so bad while 2 scale great... I did not even notice the 3rd card while gaming besides the heat, noise, and power draw. Oh well maybe in a few more years.


I noticed with my 780 adding a third card made a pretty good jump, 20-30% roughly. But I'm pushing surround. In the couple games that I have to run single screen, no real effect. Have yet to really try pushing these cards yet. Wont till the family goes to bed tonight.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Got my 2nd 980sc from EVGA 79.9 ASIC at 1570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4717503


980 + 980's! LOL, wild.


----------



## goodenough88

For all Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming owners - another 7 weeks until EK release a full cover waterblock & backplate.

That's what they told me yesterday, via email.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> For all Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming owners - another 7 weeks until EK release a full cover waterblock & backplate.
> 
> That's what they told me yesterday, via email.


Last year EK told me that their 780 Ti Windforce block will be up in 4 weeks it was aviable 4 months later , and no this is not a joke .


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So far testing has gone good with the triple ACX 980's. Temps are not to terrible on the top two cards. 60-70ish for the most part when benching. Huge gain of almost 3000 points on 3Dmark 11 Extreme, X16074 on stock clocked cards. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8972464

The only oddity is the new 3Dmark. Wont use all three cards to 100% like it did my three 780's. Even on firestrike extreme and ultra. Even at low utilization I am getting better scores than my best OC scores on my 780's, but not much. Anyone else see this issue? Guessing it's driver related or maybe 3Dmark needs an update.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> EVGA 980 SC should be reference pcb and yes you can push higher then 1.212V with stock bios but it will start throttle very soon even with 125 % Powertarget so you should use a moddified bios with higher powertarget


What is the maximum voltage? 1.3V? And can I change llc setting with stock bios?


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Last year EK told me that their 780 Ti Windforce block will be up in 4 weeks it was aviable 4 months later , and no this is not a joke .


Looks like this card/waterblock might receive the same treatment!

They told me a month ago that the block would be available in 4 weeks. It has now been just over 4 weeks and they tell me it's another 7 weeks at least


----------



## slicedtoad

Well, I just pulled the trigger on a classified.

Decided I don't mind waiting for a water block and I've always wanted to try a classy EVGA product.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Looks like this card/waterblock might receive the same treatment!
> 
> They told me a month ago that the block would be available in 4 weeks. It has now been just over 4 weeks and they tell me it's another 7 weeks at least


typical ...


----------



## ozzy1925

at last i got my cards today







they are from same serial, one ends with 22 the other ends with 23 and they both have the same ASIC %79.2 .Is that good?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> at last i got my cards today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are from same serial, one ends with 22 the other ends with 23 and they both have the same ASIC %79.2 .Is that good?


Congrats man! Yeah I have a high ASIC and mine is 77 so you did pretty good.


----------



## ozzy1925

thanks,i hear so much buzzing sound when benching as i know %90 of the cards have this.Should i rma this card?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks,i hear so much buzzing sound when benching as i know %90 of the cards have this.Should i rma this card?


Most likely you will get another card with the same buzzing .


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Most likely you will get another card with the same buzzing .


both of them have the same, same asic score same buzzing


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks,i hear so much buzzing sound when benching as i know %90 of the cards have this.Should i rma this card?


That's coil whine and it comes on a lot of different cards from different manufacturers. Its up to you if you want to RMA, You might just have the same problem, but have wasted your time to get different ones. If you to ask me for my personal opinion I would say keep them. You have really good asic quality (which are the same) and they are 1 serial number apart so they should OC very similarly if not the same. But again, its really up to you if you wan to risk it. Don't just take my word for it though, I would research it and try to get a feeling for what the likely hood is to get cads that don't have coil whine.

BTW, I just picked up my second STRIX from the egg about a half hour ago.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That's coil whine and it comes on a lot of different cards from different manufacturers. Its up to you if you want to RMA, You might just have the same problem, but have wasted your time to get different ones. If you to ask me for my personal opinion I would say keep them. You have really good asic quality (which are the same) and they are 1 serial number apart so they should OC very similarly if not the same. But again, its really up to you if you wan to risk it. Don't just take my word for it though, I would research it and try to get a feeling for what the likely hood is to get cads that don't have coil whine.
> 
> BTW, I just picked up my second STRIX from the egg about a half hour ago.


congratulations on the second card! i hope it has a nice ASIC score too and i think wont bother about the coil whine .


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> congratulations on the second card! i hope it has a nice ASIC score too and i think wont bother about the coil whine .


thanks! Yeah I'm pretty nervous about my new card. Will it have good asic? Will it have coil whine? Either way I can't wait to plug that sucker in and start OCing it.


----------



## vividshock

Has anyone here found a way to overclock the L2C and Xbar frequencies? Like directly affect them not just raising their max boost clocks?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> Has anyone here found a way to overclock the L2C and Xbar frequencies? Like directly affect them not just raising their max boost clocks?


you mean the clock states ?
there all set to 1080 , which is lower than 6xx/7xx series cards .

I don't know how safe it is messing with those .


----------



## vividshock

Yea also the values in the boost states. To be frank I don't own a 980, but a 750 ti so I was just curious if anyone was able to raise their frequencies because I compared most of the 750 ti bios with each other and they all have varying rates for L2C and XBar which I have assumed were the frequency rates for the memory controller and L2 Cache. Considering this is a top-tier card thread where most of the outrageous overclocks would be more likely seen I was hoping someone more knowledgeable would shed some light on their function and their ability to overclock.


----------



## Edkiefer

yes, I don't know. I can't remember anyone changing the clock states .

Maybe someone will chime in that has or knows .

Looking at my old 660ti PE/OC I see it had high values, 14xx in clock states , that card performed very good compared to other 660ti .
Edit; , no all 660ti are the same from big 3 .


----------



## vividshock

Well I did raise the L2C and got a very slight increase in Heaven benchmark, but this was only raising the L2C max boost clock. I'm wondering if there's a separate table like the Boost Table for L2C frequencies.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> Well I did raise the L2C and got a very slight increase in Heaven benchmark, but this was only raising the L2C max boost clock. I'm wondering if there's a separate table like the Boost Table for L2C frequencies.


ok, there two places in bios, so that were talking about right things .

Under boost states you have the max boost table freq for GPC, Xbar, SYS and L2C , these values many have increased up to the GPC value . this is of course 9xx cards .

Now above I was talking about under clock states, these values are clock frequencies for each , as example you can see DDR is memory freq .
these though i have not seen changed by anyone .


----------



## vividshock

I'm thinking that the only reason people are able to raise their L2C and Xbar max frequencies to max GPC levels is because they're only raising the limit on their respective boost tables on how far they may go. Though it wouldn't do anything if the range of frequencies didn't exceed that limit. That's assuming if they did have their own boost tables.


----------



## johnje

Is there anyone out there willing to help a Newb? I finally got my cards and have installed them in a new gaming rig I built. I bought two EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2983-KR). Is there a guide to overclocking these or can they even be overclocked further? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnje*
> 
> Is there anyone out there willing to help a Newb? I finally got my cards and have installed them in a new gaming rig I built. I bought two EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2983-KR). Is there a guide to overclocking these or can they even be overclocked further? Any help would be appreciated!


I'll offer this since I have the same card. Go to evga.com and register then download Evga Precision X. Read on how to use it. Mine overclocked very well with just this program. I'm not one that cares much for benchmarks but rather what I can see in games and I could see a difference.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Placed an order on the Galax 980 HOF but they've been delayed


----------



## johnje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'll offer this since I have the same card. Go to evga.com and register then download Evga Precision X. Read on how to use it. Mine overclocked very well with just this program. I'm not one that cares much for benchmarks but rather what I can see in games and I could see a difference.


Excellent. I will give that a try. Thanks DRen


----------



## elcono

does the other card work fine in the other slot? i.e plug your display cable into it instead of running it off of the first?


----------



## SDhydro

Asus strix 980 1658/4320

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3239724

*17495 graphics score*.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Asus strix 980 1658/4320
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3239724
> 
> *17495 graphics score*.


thats sick! really nice score







whats the ASIC?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Placed second card and block in. Used Gelid Extreme this time. 5 degrees difference in temp (cooler) compared to the first block where I used Prolimatech PK-1









Pretty amazing. Max 40 degrees celcius under load for top card and 35 degrees for bottom card.

Cannot get it to clear the bubbles at the moment. Pump seems to keep getting bubbles in it. Tried tilting etc.

Maybe a fitting???? No leaks though.........................


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> *17495 graphics score*.


Its your strix ?


----------



## Darylrese

Is it worth replacing the TIM on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's? I've seen a couple of people who have taken the ACX cooler off and EVGA have made a total mess of the TIM.

Got some IC Diamond spare so thinking of doing my cards...


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Is it worth replacing the TIM on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's? I've seen a couple of people who have taken the ACX cooler off and EVGA have made a total mess of the TIM.
> 
> Got some IC Diamond spare so thinking of doing my cards...


I always do it to any new card I get. They (any brand I have used so far) always glob on way to much of some hard crud.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thats sick! really nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the ASIC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Its your strix ?


Asic is 78.3 if i remember correct. Yes this is the same strix card as my other gtx 980 results. Firestrike scales really well with additional mem speed


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> I always do it to any new card I get. They (any brand I have used so far) always glob on way to much of some hard crud.


Yeh normally factory TIM is crap. Does it void EVGA warranty though?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeh normally factory TIM is crap. Does it void EVGA warranty though?


Nope.


----------



## barti2

if you know what a series is the asus strix by serial number which is asic


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Is it worth replacing the TIM on my EVGA GTX 980 SC's? I've seen a couple of people who have taken the ACX cooler off and EVGA have made a total mess of the TIM.
> 
> Got some IC Diamond spare so thinking of doing my cards...


Im doing it once i get some.

I did with my 780 classified it always had about 5 degree over bottom I put IC diamond on my top GPU it brought it down and matched my bottom GPU it was actually 2 degree less during heavy stress. You will prob have better results being one GPU

Also be very careful with IC diamond put just enough so its spreads only on the core if you get any on those tiny transistors around the core it causes problems mine kept locking up it could possible damage IDK.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> if you know what a series is the asus strix by serial number which is asic


Yeah, but you would have to know what serial number corresponds to what asic. Are you saying it is in the S/N?


----------



## barti2

So pay attention to what then on the box to know what asic

or where can I find something like


----------



## lilchronic

you get asic % from gpu-z. just right click at the top of gpu-z tab and chose asic %


----------



## MURDoctrine

ASIC means absolutely NOTHING with the latest cards. Why can't this be stressed enough. I have an 81% card that cant hit above 1500mhz. Some people have 65-70% cards hitting above mine. Its a useless stat nowadays.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> ASIC means absolutely NOTHING with the latest cards. Why can't this be stressed enough. I have an 81% card that cant hit above 1500mhz. Some people have 65-70% cards hitting above mine. Its a useless stat nowadays.


it's not useless, you just dont understand like a lot of people here.








it has something to do with voltage leakage of the chip. im sure @OccamRazor can explain much better than me.

and why do you think the 780Ti kingpins were mostly around 60% asic........... for LN2

people are looking at asic as if it tells them they won the silicon lottery or not, Thats not how it works.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's not useless, you just dont understand like a lot of people here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has something to do with voltage leakage of the chip. im sure @OccamRazor can explain much better than me.
> 
> and why do you think the 780Ti kingpins were mostly around 60% asic........... for LN2
> 
> people are looking at asic as if it tells them they won the silicon lottery or not, Thats not how it works.


This is why I stated that it was useless on these generations. It doesn't determine how well your gpu will clock. I would also bet with this new architecture that even on the classies for maxwell this number will be less relevant even when binning for LN2.

Yes I know the way it works is that a higher % has a lower leakage and will work better on air since you will hit the thermal limits prior to it hitting the silicons limits. I also know that lower % work better on more extreme cooling methods since thermal limits go out the window. However those % numbers are VERY inconsistent with these cards from the clocks I have seen people getting with different methods of cooling.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> However those % numbers are VERY inconsistent with these cards from the clocks I have seen people getting with different methods of cooling.


The biggest variable here is the user-reported overclock data. People lie and misread and misunderstand.


----------



## ozzy1925

today i tried my cards on air, @ 1403 core, stock voltage ,power limit %125 and stock memory speed Graphics Score 40315 3dmark 2011 .Is that good?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8983677


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> The biggest variable here is the user-reported overclock data. People lie and misread and misunderstand.


^pretty much this.

in this case it is a horrible scientific method to use the reported data of several dozen anonymous users who report what they believe they are reading. it has also been shown that the internal clock speeds from different AIB partners have been fudged with thereby, skewing the actual clock speed of the cards. ie an MSI card with a lower ASIC would very well appear to achieve a higher clock speed than an EVGA card with a higher ASIC @~same voltage.

however, maybe there is too much credence given to the ASIC value of a card. it really just informs what the leakage of the chip is and an indication for best cooling method. now how does a lower ASIC chip get better on H2O when theoretically the higher one ought to benefit best?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> That doesn't describe the whole physics of it. What you missed is that the lower ASIC quality causes voltage leak to ground which tends to "drain" fuzzy logic errors (overshoot/undershoot). Since the cooling is effective enough to keep temperatures in check and keep the circuitry at ideal operating temperature, the leakage doesn't negatively affect the circuit's performance. Effectively, the leakage helps stabilize the logic signal and prevent logic errors.
> 
> A higher ASIC quality tends to keep the excess harmonics and overshoot / undershoot when logic states change; which is bad. At higher and higher frequencies, harmonics build up more and more on top of the logic signal and can create errors.
> 
> Take a look at square wave harmonics if you are interested. The logic signal is effectively a random version of a square wave. The low ASIC quality leakage effectively acts like a filter which filters out some of the harmonics.


http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2236075


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks,i hear so much buzzing sound when benching as i know %90 of the cards have this.Should i rma this card?


What's this I hear about coil whine, my WC GTX 980 is quiet, so quiet I could hear a mouse fart! The only thing I haven't ran yet is 3DMark. I say this because my 8800 GTX only had coil whine when running 3DMark between loading screens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'll offer this since I have the same card. Go to evga.com and register then download Evga Precision X. Read on how to use it. Mine overclocked very well with just this program. I'm not one that cares much for benchmarks but rather what I can see in games and I could see a difference.


Does Evga Precision X record the number of errors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Placed second card and block in. Used Gelid Extreme this time. 5 degrees difference in temp (cooler) compared to the first block where I used Prolimatech PK-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazing. Max 40 degrees celcius under load for top card and 35 degrees for bottom card.
> 
> Cannot get it to clear the bubbles at the moment. Pump seems to keep getting bubbles in it. Tried tilting etc.
> 
> Maybe a fitting???? No leaks though.........................


I haven't be able to get my GTX 980 above 28 degrees C, a big difference coming from Fermi GTX 480!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

tried an older driver, got the three way SLI working at full power now. Benchmarking all three cards ramp up to 1417mhz on there own. All I did was move the power and temp slider to 124/90. Only hit about 70 on the hottest card. The bottom one stays in the mid 50's. And I smashed my best OC score in Firestrike Extreme for my triple 780's by about 3000 points! Going to put some IC diamond on the GPU's and try adding one of my spare fans to help cool the top cards. See if I can get some overclocks out of them despite not so ideal coolers. All in all, I'm happy stop and temps are within reason for me. Probably leave them stock for gaming and only OC for benching.

My FS Extreme score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4743391?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What's this I hear about coil whine, my WC GTX 980 is quiet, so quiet I could hear a mouse fart! The only thing I haven't ran yet is 3DMark. I say this because my 8800 GTX only had coil whine when running 3DMark between loading screens.
> Does Evga Precision X record the number of errors?
> I haven't be able to get my GTX 980 above 28 degrees C, a big difference coming from Fermi GTX 480!


Mine doesn't have coil whine either. From my experience it also has something to do with the quality of your power supply.
Not sure about the errors you mention.
28 degrees is very low. That's a good thing.


----------



## SDhydro

I hear coil whine during valley and heaven 4.0 credits when exiting the bench.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I hear coil whine during valley and heaven 4.0 credits when exiting the bench.


Same here, its weird, all cards have done that


----------



## Systemlord

Does anyone know which stress test in EVGA OC Scanner is the most stressful for the GPU. Overclocked +250 on stock volts @28C. Also should I force constant voltage in AB?

Thanks


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I haven't be able to get my GTX 980 above 28 degrees C, a big difference coming from Fermi GTX 480!


Dude you have to stop telling people about your temperatures . When they see "i never get above 28 degrees" the will start to search for errors as mad but what most of them dont know is that you are running a 19 inch resolution wich is ridicolous for a 980 . Why you even bougth a 980 for 19inch resolution ?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, I'm on 'heavy' water and I rarely see above 35c at 1440p over three cards. Not that it matters, anything below 50c under load is ample. These cards don't scale as well with cold as Kepler. The 780Ti used to have quite a gap in potential clocks between 40c and 30c.


----------



## MK3Steve

Yeah 980´s are pretty cold but its a difference if you run 1080p or 19 inch res . When my radfans are turned all the way down i max out at maybee 35-40 degrees but with 1.275 and 1574/2000 with stock voltage its even lower .


----------



## Hanshin

Does someone know where I can find a place that sells the reference cooler and backplate of the 980?


----------



## funfordcobra

I really want to go watercooling but my cards are way loud. I can hear them over my 14 fans sometimes.. I'm sure if I quiet the coil whine will be unbearable. I could keep exchanging them, but after 8 cards what's the point..


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quick and dirt OC gets me to 16143 on FS Extreme. Boosting just over 1500. 1518 I believe was where it was at most of the time. Memory at 4001. This is according to the EVGA precision readout on my G19 keyboard.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3250895

Changed the thermal past to IC Diamond on the top two cards. Temps sit in the 60's on the top cards during the benchmark now, rather than low 70's. That's even with a little overvoltage, +12mV. Very happy so far.


----------



## RickRockerr

Is there a maxwell bios tweaker or is the latest kepler bios tweaker working with maxwell? Or could someone make me a bios that have boost disabled and fan profile 30% @ idle and starts to rise from 60°C for EVGA 980 sc.


----------



## compddd

Would replacing the TIM on my 980 help me get a higher overclock?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Would replacing the TIM on my 980 help me get a higher overclock?


Only if you are thermally limited already. I'm running three cards, so the top two need all the help they can get to stay cool.


----------



## compddd

Ahh ok, so it wouldn't hep a stinker of a card that's fine thermally then.


----------



## Darylrese

Just replaced the TIM on my top card...Now my top card matches the temperature of my bottom card more or less. It takes much longer to reach higher temps and stays around 78c under load with a 1507mhz core and +300mhz memory overclock. Stock TIM wasn't terrible but replaced it with a small amount of IC Diamond.

Original TIM:


----------



## ozzy1925

i got 41k gpu score from 3dmark 2011with my 2x980 is that good?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8987603


----------



## compddd

I thought these cards aren't supposed to throttle until 80C? Why does my single card downclock 1 bin during Valley benchmarks and EVGA OC Scanner runs when I'm only hitting 73C max?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I thought these cards aren't supposed to throttle until 80C? Why does my single card downclock 1 bin during Valley benchmarks and EVGA OC Scanner runs when I'm only hitting 73C max?


I've noticed the same, mines when it hits 73c it downclocks from 1513 to 1504 / 1.21v - > 1.18v, it doesn't impact the performance at all but its weird....


----------



## compddd

Yup that's exactly what mine does too.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Dude you have to stop telling people about your temperatures . When they see "i never get above 28 degrees" the will start to search for errors as mad but what most of them dont know is that you are running a 19 inch resolution wich is ridicolous for a 980 . Why you even bougth a 980 for 19inch resolution ?


It is listed in my signature, people should easily see why my temperatures are so good. The reason I'm running a 19" inch monitor is because I refuse to buy a monitor with a matte screen as I have been gaming on an Opticlear screen since Doom 3 came out. This 19" inch monitor looks like an IPS monitor with zero motion blurr, the colors are amazing when compared to 144Hz monitors, the colors are rich and pop out. I can also run my monitor @75Hz which is a plus.

My 480 GTX Fermi couldn't play Crysis 1 without having to lower Shaders and Shadows to "High". Now I can with the GTX 980, I have always bought the top notch cards, 7800 GTX 256MB, 8800 GTX 768MB, 480 GTX 1.5 GB. I have had to sacrifice graphics settings before even when owning top notch graphics cards. I had to lower settings in Skyrim, but it was heavily modded and was exceeding my 1.5GB VRAM causing major shuttering even though my FPS was pegged at 75Hz. I got 4GB VRAM to play with now, think I play Skyrim once more.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It is listed in my signature, people should easily see why my temperatures are so good. The reason I'm running a 19" inch monitor is because I refuse to buy a monitor with a matte screen as I have been gaming on an Opticlear screen since Doom 3 came out. This 19" inch monitor looks like an IPS monitor with zero motion blurr, the colors are amazing when compared to 144Hz monitors, the colors are rich and pop out. I can also run my monitor @75Hz which is a plus.
> 
> My 480 GTX Fermi couldn't play Crysis 1 without having to lower Shaders and Shadows to "High". Now I can with the GTX 980, I have always bought the top notch cards, 7800 GTX 256MB, 8800 GTX 768MB, 480 GTX 1.5 GB. I have had to sacrifice graphics settings before even when owning top notch graphics cards. I had to lower settings in Skyrim, but it was heavily modded and was exceeding my 1.5GB VRAM causing major shuttering even though my FPS was pegged at 75Hz. I got 4GB VRAM to play with now, think I play Skyrim once more.


Not everyone is checking your sig mate so they most likely will keep asking themselfs why this guy got 28 degrees , i even cant reach it in my best dreams . If i go down to your resolution i probably will even have lower temps then you have but its a bad reference for ppl who read this thread and wanna know if there temps are right .


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It is listed in my signature, people should easily see why my temperatures are so good. The reason I'm running a 19" inch monitor is because I refuse to buy a monitor with a matte screen as I have been gaming on an Opticlear screen since Doom 3 came out. This 19" inch monitor looks like an IPS monitor with zero motion blurr, the colors are amazing when compared to 144Hz monitors, the colors are rich and pop out. I can also run my monitor @75Hz which is a plus.


OK, I know this is off-topic and I promise to not turn this into a monitor thread, but there is something that NEEDS to be said about that quote above:
*LOL!* I don't mean to burst your bubble, but there is a ton of semi glossy and glossy monitors around there and the size, contrast ratio, and other factors of the monitor you have (NEC 1970GX-BK) are 10x worse when compared to some of the worst monitors out there, and 100x worse when compared to some of the best monitors out there. Practically any monitor I can think of is much better than that. If you want your image to pop, get semi-glossy Eizo Foris FG2421 with 5000:1 static contrast ratio and very deep inky blacks in addition to allowing you to run it at 120Hz with light strobing, which makes almost as motion blur-free as CRT monitor. Your monitor does 8ms @ 75Hz, which means it has a ton of motion blur. The 700:1 contrast means that it cannot produce black color, only dark gray, when you use it in dark environment. It also uses a very cheap TN panel, not IPS, so whichever colors you are very inaccurate. Even 144Hz ASUS ROG will produce far more accurate and better colors, and it also has piss-poor contrast ratio, but its still better than yours. You simply haven't put your monitors besides a high-end monitor and let both of them show images, games, and films. *It is really time to upgrade*. No offense, but 1970GX-BK is one of the worst monitors to use for games and/or movies. It blows. This is how contrast ratio is important for image depth and "pop" effect, but you can't fully experience the difference because you are viewing the picture on your monitor and not comparing high contrast vs. low contrast monitors side by side - something I would beg of you to do:
On the left = higher contrast (2500:1 and above) = deeper, immersive image. On the right = low contrast (1000:1 and lower) = flat image.

In 99% of cases, high contrast = deeper blacks.

Static contrast ratio of 700:1 that your monitor has is HORRIFIC. You want 3000:1 / 2500:1 VA panel at the very least to experience true game immersion and "image pop" effect. VA panels today have greatly improved. You can't ever get that with your monitor. Again, please upgrade to something, practically ANYTHING because is it simple SINFUL and WRONG and mind-blowing!!! I can't find words to let you know just how distressing it is to know that you use that thing you call monitor with a really awesome rig of yours. *PLEASE UPGRADE!* PM me and I will help you find that fits your needs for sure and it will be GLOSSY!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I know this is off-topic and I promise to not turn this into a monitor thread, but there is something that NEEDS to be said about that quote above:
> *LOL!* I don't mean to burst your bubble, but there is a ton of semi glossy and glossy monitors around there and the size, contrast ratio, and other factors of the monitor you have (NEC 1970GX-BK) are 10x worse when compared to some of the worst monitors out there, and 100x worse when compared to some of the best monitors out there. Practically any monitor I can think of is much better than that. If you want your image to pop, get semi-glossy Eizo Foris FG2421 with 5000:1 static contrast ratio and very deep inky blacks in addition to allowing you to run it at 120Hz with light strobing, which makes almost as motion blur-free as CRT monitor. Your monitor does 8ms @ 75Hz, which means it has a ton of motion blur. The 700:1 contrast means that it cannot produce black color, only dark gray, when you use it in dark environment. It also uses a very cheap TN panel, not IPS, so whichever colors you are very inaccurate. Even 144Hz ASUS ROG will produce far more accurate and better colors, and it also has piss-poor contrast ratio, but its still better than yours. You simply haven't put your monitors besides a high-end monitor and let both of them show images, games, and films. *It is really time to upgrade*. No offense, but 1970GX-BK is one of the worst monitors to use for games and/or movies. It blows. This is how contrast ratio is important for image depth and "pop" effect, but you can't fully experience the difference because you are viewing the picture on your monitor and not comparing high contrast vs. low contrast monitors side by side - something I would beg of you to do:
> On the left = higher contrast (2500:1 and above) = deeper, immersive image. On the right = low contrast (1000:1 and lower) = flat image.
> 
> In 99% of cases, high contrast = deeper blacks.
> 
> Static contrast ratio of 700:1 that your monitor has is HORRIFIC. You want 3000:1 / 2500:1 VA panel at the very least to experience true game immersion and "image pop" effect. VA panels today have greatly improved. You can't ever get that with your monitor. Again, please upgrade to something, practically ANYTHING because is it simple SINFUL and WRONG and mind-blowing!!! I can't find words to let you know just how distressing it is to know that you use that thing you call monitor with a really awesome rig of yours. *PLEASE UPGRADE!* PM me and I will help you find that fits your needs for sure and it will be GLOSSY!


Don't worry, if you get too far off topic people will just ignore the post.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It is listed in my signature, people should easily see why my temperatures are so good. The reason I'm running a 19" inch monitor is because I refuse to buy a monitor with a matte screen as I have been gaming on an Opticlear screen since Doom 3 came out. This 19" inch monitor looks like an IPS monitor with zero motion blurr, the colors are amazing when compared to 144Hz monitors, the colors are rich and pop out. I can also run my monitor @75Hz which is a plus.
> 
> My 480 GTX Fermi couldn't play Crysis 1 without having to lower Shaders and Shadows to "High". Now I can with the GTX 980, I have always bought the top notch cards, 7800 GTX 256MB, 8800 GTX 768MB, 480 GTX 1.5 GB. I have had to sacrifice graphics settings before even when owning top notch graphics cards. I had to lower settings in Skyrim, but it was heavily modded and was exceeding my 1.5GB VRAM causing major shuttering even though my FPS was pegged at 75Hz. I got 4GB VRAM to play with now, think I play Skyrim once more.


search ebay for QNIX 2710, its a korean ips and it comes in glossy, 27" 1440p goodness!
better yet, here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-Glossy-27-2560x1440-PLS-PC-Monitor-/111482849722?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19f4e549ba

and theyre overclockable, mine can do 110, but i keep it at 96hz


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I'm a big fan of glossy monitors personally. The QNIX is a nice monitor and has overclock ability. Loving my glossy 49" IPS LG


----------



## Systemlord

I'm not interested in a monitor that's bigger than 24" inches no matter how good it looks. Nope.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm not interested in a monitor that's bigger than 24" inches no matter how good it looks. Nope.


It's all about the 29" ultrawide.


----------



## Krulani

Are there any good reasons NOT to buy an OEM version of the GTX 980? It's not any of the partners, it's just Nvidia.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> AB has force constant voltage and synchronize similar GPU's. I've never seen a feature similar to kboost though.


Zoson,

Thank you for the game stable bios. GTX 980. I have SLI EVGA SC GTX 980 ACX 2.0

Installed the bios last night. Seems very solid. I only get a max 124% Power limit, not 125% (default was 124%). I have the Core Voltage at +87 mV in AB.

Is it ok to run these with the extra mV 24/7?????

AB shows a constant core of 1535 under load when gaming and 4001 for memory.

Very happy, thank you.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> It's all about the 29" ultrawide.


It's all about the 49" 4K! ;P


----------



## dilla69

New drivers 344.75 arrived, featuring MFAA and optimizations for farcry 4 and dragon age inquisition: http://goo.gl/UL1SxN


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> New drivers 344.75 arrived, featuring MFAA and optimizations for farcry 4 and dragon age inquisition: http://goo.gl/UL1SxN


Its the Spanish version, and its for notebooks...


----------



## MacG32

[nVidia] 344.75 WHQL Drivers Released


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Its the Spanish version, and its for notebooks...


how can the international desktop version be only in spanish and for notebooks?









I've installed it on my desktop and it's in english!


----------



## ThornTwist

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/79958

Driver works though.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Zoson,
> 
> Thank you for the game stable bios. GTX 980. I have SLI EVGA SC GTX 980 ACX 2.0
> 
> Installed the bios last night. Seems very solid. I only get a max 124% Power limit, not 125% (default was 124%). I have the Core Voltage at +87 mV in AB.
> 
> Is it ok to run these with the extra mV 24/7?????
> 
> AB shows a constant core of 1535 under load when gaming and 4001 for memory.
> 
> Very happy, thank you.


Did you reboot after flashing? You have to do this to get things to take effect.
Also, the slider should be able to go up to +100mV, but should also be totally unnecessary(in my bios it only raises the minimum voltage, not maximum).
The only thing you should have to do with GS is set the power limit to 125%.

Which GS Final should definitely go up to 125%. (290/231 = 1.255)


----------



## Wihglah

This is weird - just updated my driver to 344.75 and when I run GPU-Z render test - I get this:



Goes away if I go back to 344.16


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Did you reboot after flashing? You have to do this to get things to take effect.
> Also, the slider should be able to go up to +100mV, but should also be totally unnecessary(in my bios it only raises the minimum voltage, not maximum).
> The only thing you should have to do with GS is set the power limit to 125%.
> 
> Which GS Final should definitely go up to 125%. (290/231 = 1.255)


I am sure I did. I un-installed AB, as well as the Nvidia drivers and disabled the cards in hardware devices...................

The first card definitely took the bios (it had a different bios number), the second card I am sure. Will flash again.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## victoryotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This is weird - just updated my driver to 344.75 and when I run GPU-Z render test - I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Goes away if I go back to 344.16


Got the same since 344.65.
Not a big deal I think. Games run fine


----------



## DRen72

Is there a certain average clock speed where higher voltage MUST be applied in order to clock higher?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Did you reboot after flashing? You have to do this to get things to take effect.
> Also, the slider should be able to go up to +100mV, but should also be totally unnecessary(in my bios it only raises the minimum voltage, not maximum).
> The only thing you should have to do with GS is set the power limit to 125%.
> 
> Which GS Final should definitely go up to 125%. (290/231 = 1.255)


Well I flashed them again, separately and with a restart. Now both are running the modded bios and the power target shows 125%

Teach me for not reading properly, just went straight back to my previous AB settings +130 for core and +500 for mem, lol. OUCH









Nvidia driver kept crashing and was getting small artifacts on desktop. Hmmmmm. Never had that before.....................

Looked at what AB was doing, Mem was reaching 5000+ and Core was 1580+ OUCH









Took it back to +60 for core (1531) and +0 (4000) and all good. Although it has now created a buzzing noise in one of the cards, that was NOT there before. Maybe it borked one............ or just loosened something up, lol. (Actually I think it might be my PSU, Seasonic 1250W).

Anyway thanks again for the modded bios


----------



## ozzy1925

i returned my 2 strix cards back because of coil whine.My cards were starting with e9 which means september they both had ASIC%79.2.I took my unfinished pc to the shop ,they have also 2 brand new strix on the shelf both starts with serial ea which means october batch they let me try those







.If one of them would hit 1550 i would exchange them but they failed too







1 card had %65.5 asic which passed 3dmark2011 with 1529 the other had 75.5 asic and hit 1519 .They also have coil whine


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Are there any good reasons NOT to buy an OEM version of the GTX 980? It's not any of the partners, it's just Nvidia.


I'll just drop this here again since it went unnoticed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'll just drop this here again since it went unnoticed. Thanks in advance!


Temps, but waterblocks are gonna be easier to purchase for it.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'll just drop this here again since it went unnoticed. Thanks in advance!


Cannot see why not. Stock standard, means blocks available now such as EK, if you are going water. Most stock cooler cards are simply OEM re-badged.

Dont stress, good price, just get it.

If you are remaining on air, would be worth paying extra for some of the custom coolers that have been designed are very good.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i returned my 2 strix cards back because of coil whine.My cards were starting with e9 which means september they both had ASIC%79.2.I took my unfinished pc to the shop ,they have also 2 brand new strix on the shelf both starts with serial ea which means october batch they let me try those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .If one of them would hit 1550 i would exchange them but they failed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 card had %65.5 asic which passed 3dmark2011 with 1529 the other had 75.5 asic and hit 1519 .They also have coil whine


My Asic are 67.2% and 65.6% (EVGA SC GTX 980 ACX 2.0)

Both are able to reach game stable 1552 core and 8000 mem as shown in AB when running Heaven, Valley, FireStrike and A3.

Have only just heard what might be coil whine from one of the cards, but I think it is my PSU to be honest.

ASIC does not mean much.


----------



## Systemlord

Does 3DMark Valley, FireStrike have error counters or are you forced to watch for artifacts? I asked pages ago does anyone know which stress test in EVGA OC Snanner is the most stressful?

Appreciated.


----------



## SDhydro

strix 980 LN2 fun


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Cannot see why not. Stock standard, means blocks available now such as EK, if you are going water. Most stock cooler cards are simply OEM re-badged.
> 
> Dont stress, good price, just get it.
> 
> If you are remaining on air, would be worth paying extra for some of the custom coolers that have been designed are very good.


Awesome, thanks. Definitely found a good price


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Definitely found a good price


only problem i would see is warranty, if youre fine with wishy washy/or no warranty, then i say go for it!


----------



## Systemlord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> strix 980 LN2 fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> strix 980 LN2 fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> strix 980 LN2 fun






What program do you use to stress your cards to the max?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> 
> What program do you use to stress your cards to the max?


I have kboost enabled in precision x that locks in boost clock


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I have kboost enabled in precision x that locks in boost clock


Thanks for that, but it shows my boost clock as 1290MHz when it should be 1216MHz. Also the Test tab is grayed out...? What do you use to stress your cards?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Thanks for that, but it shows my boost clock as 1290MHz when it should be 1216MHz. Also the Test tab is grayed out...? What do you use to stress your cards?


Stress cards for what? I use games to test game stable clocks and bench marks to test bench stable clocks.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Stress cards for what? I use games to test game stable clocks and bench marks to test bench stable clocks.


Crysis isn't enough stress for my GTX 980, GPU usage is lower than 80%. I need to stress my GPU 100% and there isn't any software that can do that, you might find that you card isn't stable later down the road.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Crysis isn't enough stress for my GTX 980, GPU usage is lower than 80%. I need to stress my GPU 100% and there isn't any software that can do that, you might find that you card isn't stable later down the road.


I find stress testing useless these days. Reason is, I can crank things pretty high in Furmark for burn tests, no issues besides heat. But fire up Heaven or 3Dmark and crash constantly. Some games may work, others crash. Now, I just test with my main games to test game stability and have different OC profiles for benching. Furmark is only there for thermal testing now. Not stability.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Crysis isn't enough stress for my GTX 980, GPU usage is lower than 80%. I need to stress my GPU 100% and there isn't any software that can do that, you might find that you card isn't stable later down the road.


use games to test if it's stable and turn off vsync


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> Got the same since 344.65.
> Not a big deal I think. Games run fine


me too, but I do not care


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i returned my 2 strix cards back because of coil whine.My cards were starting with e9 which means september they both had ASIC%79.2.I took my unfinished pc to the shop ,they have also 2 brand new strix on the shelf both starts with serial ea which means october batch they let me try those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .If one of them would hit 1550 i would exchange them but they failed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 card had %65.5 asic which passed 3dmark2011 with 1529 the other had 75.5 asic and hit 1519 .They also have coil whine


Power supplies can cause video cards to exhibit coil whine too.

Could be the case with your set ups.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Power supplies can cause video cards to exhibit coil whine too.
> 
> Could be the case with your set ups.


i dont think its my psu because i was running 3x290 with it (ax 1500i)and they had zero whine


----------



## usmarine0622

anyone have the asus reference 980 bios?


----------



## electro2u

Barely used EVGA Reference 980 + unused EK nickel plexi waterblock for $575. That's a really good deal, right? I went for it without hesitation... kind of excited.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Crysis isn't enough stress for my GTX 980, GPU usage is lower than 80%. I need to stress my GPU 100% and there isn't any software that can do that, you might find that you card isn't stable later down the road.


you need to crank up AA to get more GPU usage crysis 3 one of the better games to stress test also found clocks unstable even when not using much at all i could play games benchmark perfectly fine with no crashing thinking everything was stable till I played advance warfare and would crash going from cut-scene to game transition pretty much everytime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Barely used EVGA Reference 980 + unused EK nickel plexi waterblock for $575. That's a really good deal, right? I went for it without hesitation... kind of excited.


your avatar seems pretty impressed


----------



## Jaytie

Hi!

do you guys have coil whine with your 980s? I mean not that high whine sound, I'm talking about that deeper buzzing sound, that comes at full load, at almost every fps. I received a GTX980 AMP! Edition from Zotac and the buzzing sound is really annoing. Will it go away later? If not I will stick to the GTX 970 G1 Gaming. The 970 has it too but after ordering 4 (!) cards I found one, that has a bit more quiet buzzing sound...

The performance difference between GTX 970 G1 Gaming and the GTX 980 isn't that big anyway, is it?

Thanks!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaytie*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> do you guys have coil whine with your 980s? I mean not that high whine sound, I'm talking about that deeper buzzing sound, that comes at full load, at almost every fps. I received a GTX980 AMP! Edition from Zotac and the buzzing sound is really annoing. Will it go away later? If not I will stick to the GTX 970 G1 Gaming. The 970 has it too but after ordering 4 (!) cards I found one, that has a bit more quiet buzzing sound...
> 
> The performance difference between GTX 970 G1 Gaming and the GTX 980 isn't that big anyway, is it?
> 
> Thanks!


that buzzing is coil whine if you are ok with it just keep it


----------



## Jaytie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> that buzzing is coil whine if you are ok with it just keep it


Well I'm not really ok with it, as I'm planning on watercooling the card. I already went trough 4 970s with this "problem". Unfortunately the 980 has it too... Now I have a 970 with a little more quiet buzzing. I think a have to take the -a bit slower- 970 and send the 980 back.









Or is there a chance, that the buzzing goes away after stressing the card for a period of time?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaytie*
> 
> Well I'm not really ok with it, as I'm planning on watercooling the card. I already went trough 4 970s with this "problem". Unfortunately the 980 has it too... Now I have a 970 with a little more quiet buzzing. I think a have to take the -a bit slower- 970 and send the 980 back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there a chance, that the buzzing goes away after stressing the card for a period of time?


Mine didn't, but when I put on my EK block it dropped quite a bit, then when I changed my PSU, it all but vanished.

It's still there, but I have to stick my head in the case to hear it now.


----------



## ThornTwist

Is anyone playing dragon age? I can't get the damn thing to get past the intro... What graphic settings are you using and what's your OC? I would prefer to hear from those that are running 1440p or higher.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaytie*
> 
> Well I'm not really ok with it, as I'm planning on watercooling the card. I already went trough 4 970s with this "problem". Unfortunately the 980 has it too... Now I have a 970 with a little more quiet buzzing. I think a have to take the -a bit slower- 970 and send the 980 back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there a chance, that the buzzing goes away after stressing the card for a period of time?


Good luck in your search for a 100% quiet coil whine card. The whine isn't cause of one coil, its cause all of them are vibrating at the same amount under load which causes them to sync vibrations, which causes them to amplify and then you hear it.

The only way you'll get less coil whine is buying stock cards with stock voltage regulators etc, the custom jobs put in far more phases etc, which are more likely to create noise


----------



## Silent Scone

Not entirely true. Classified caps have much better shielding. Coil whine is a natural occurrence though as you partly described. Every time I see someone whining about a GPU whining I just read "I've not owned many high end GPU"


----------



## ozzy1925

dont get me wrong but i think asus 980 strix has same shielding quality as classified.I have tried 4 strix 2 of them from september batch and the other 2 from october batch all of them had the coil whine.


----------



## Silent Scone

There is a lot more than just the GPU that causes the resonating. It's a combination of things including the power supply, and some times the use of split PCI-E cables.

Point of fact, it's not really a fault and I for one just live with it. Buy a PS4 if the noise of your own creation bothers you


----------



## MonarchX

Why is it that I NEVER get coil whine with ANY videocards I ever had???


----------



## skrowl

Hello! First time poster!

Just got my Gigabyte G1 980 GTX and fired up a little Far Cry 4 to celebrate. This is around the best I can get out of it (the game crashes if I push core higher):


However, it looks like it's only using 75ish percent power and the temperature of the GPU sticks in the mid 130F range. Am I wrong in assuming that I have additional overclocking potential out of this card?

Here are the settings I'm trying:


Any ideas for how I might push it higher?

Other specs (not sure if they matter)
MSI Gaming 5 Motherboard
DDR 1600 ram @ 1600
Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.7GHz
Asus ASUS PB287Q 4K monitor (but I was only running the game in 1440p)


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaytie*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> do you guys have coil whine with your 980s? I mean not that high whine sound, I'm talking about that deeper buzzing sound, that comes at full load, at almost every fps. I received a GTX980 AMP! Edition from Zotac and the buzzing sound is really annoing. Will it go away later? If not I will stick to the GTX 970 G1 Gaming. The 970 has it too but after ordering 4 (!) cards I found one, that has a bit more quiet buzzing sound...
> 
> The performance difference between GTX 970 G1 Gaming and the GTX 980 isn't that big anyway, is it?
> 
> Thanks!


none on my evga 980 sc acx 2.0


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is a lot more than just the GPU that causes the resonating. It's a combination of things including the power supply, and some times the use of split PCI-E cables.
> 
> Point of fact, it's not really a fault and I for one just live with it. Buy a PS4 if the noise of your own creation bothers you


i should capture video of my cards for you to watch when buzzing when my fans are at 0 speed


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> you need to crank up AA to get more GPU usage crysis 3 one of the better games to stress test also found clocks unstable even when not using much at all i could play games benchmark perfectly fine with no crashing thinking everything was stable till I played advance warfare and would crash going from cut-scene to game transition pretty much everytime.
> your avatar seems pretty impressed


On both my 480 GTX and GTX 980 I have AA set to maximum setting, I purchased Crysis 3 only yesterday from Amazon? I haven't even played Crysis 2 yet. One more play through Crysis before moving on to Crysis 2, 3. Imagine being able for the first time playing through all three Crysis games back to back.









You really should have a look at my sig where it indicates monitor size.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, I got my replacement card MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. My last one would hold 1475Mhz, but not clock any higher and had ASIC 67.3, while this one has ASIC 67.1, but it holds 1506Mhz while benching. Yet, if I increase my clocks more, it throttles big time to 1303Mhz! Why is that? I can't decide which card to keep now...? The 1475Mhz card would never throttle like this....


----------



## Monken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Mine didn't, but when I put on my EK block it dropped quite a bit, then when I changed my PSU, it all but vanished.
> 
> It's still there, but I have to stick my head in the case to hear it now.


Coil whine is mainly the PSU's fault.
I've had tried different setup's with MSI GTX 760 Gaming/Asus GTX 980 Strix and Corsair CX750/RM650.
All parts was bought at the same time, and the CX750 was the culprit.

Coil whine = change PSU in 90% of the cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I got my replacement card MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. My last one would hold 1475Mhz, but not clock any higher and had ASIC 67.3, while this one has ASIC 67.1, but it holds 1506Mhz while benching. Yet, if I increase my clocks more, it throttles big time to 1303Mhz! Why is that? I can't decide which card to keep now...? The 1475Mhz card would never throttle like this....


I don't know if ASIC is worth considering in this case, it seems like an inconsistent factor regarding clock speeds and OC headroom. However it does give some indication of quality, but it really seems quite arbitrary - more like sorting the bad chips from the good ones in a rough manner.

Try benching, and log your GPU temps, voltage, core freq and power - that would be helpful








EDIT: I see you solved it


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I got my replacement card MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. My last one would hold 1475Mhz, but not clock any higher and had ASIC 67.3, while this one has ASIC 67.1, but it holds 1506Mhz while benching. Yet, if I increase my clocks more, it throttles big time to 1303Mhz! Why is that? I can't decide which card to keep now...? The 1475Mhz card would never throttle like this....


You could try one of the modded bios's from Zoson???

I listed a few posts back my ASIC's, one of my cards has a similar ASIC and one even lower. From the get go, I have been able to reach 1555 maximum.

I used a modded bios and game stable at 1552 everything perfect, no fluctuations, no hitting limits, just 100% stable. Moreso in SLI, they match perfectly. I could not be happier. They way the bios should have been from the factory.

Yet it takes the time and good will of members here such as Zoson and Skynet to do the work.


----------



## MonarchX

It worked! I just used the MyLimits BIOS I made myself by copying one of the older NoLimits BIOS onto the newer BIOS version. I am hitting 1556Mhz right now with 0 problems. My previous card could not do even 1490Mhz with the same MyLimits BIOS. This one is a KEEPER! It also isn't nearly as loud as the other one at 100% fan speed and just feels better made for some reason (happiness placebo I guess). No more settling for poor OC!

EDIT: Went into TDR throttle mode at 1575Mhz







.


----------



## Jaytie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Mine didn't, but when I put on my EK block it dropped quite a bit, then when I changed my PSU, it all but vanished.
> 
> It's still there, but I have to stick my head in the case to hear it now.


Ok thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Good luck in your search for a 100% quiet coil whine [...]
> 
> The only way you'll get less coil whine is buying stock cards with stock voltage regulators etc, the custom jobs put in far more phases etc, which are more likely to create noise


I gave up that search a few days ago.







Just want a card, that doesn't blast my right ear off, while I'm playing. Actually only my 970 G1 Gaming has an acceptable whine...


----------



## menthuslayer

Hey guys, having major issues in Far Cry 4 with my 2x GTX 980's. I'm getting fps drops to like 15-20 when turning and stuff just in the that starting room. I'm running adaptive vsync, with tripple buffering, I've got everything maxed out, but no DSR on. I'm playing at 1440p. First game I've had these issues with so far, not sure what's going on.


----------



## MonarchX

It seems like this card sucks too. It doesnt artifact like others but suddenly the whole screen turns 16bit color and artifacts with.lock up. Down at 1544.5Mhz and it still does it. Maybe too much voltage... Dont know but it sure isnt a good clocker.


----------



## MonarchX

Nevermind its the VRAM doing it!!! I set it to 8000Mhz assuming it would do it no questions asked. So far 1557Mhz / 7600Mhz is artifact free!!!


----------



## MonarchX

OK, something is wrong here. It appears that my older card scored a bit higher at 1480Mhz/8000Mhz than my current card at 1557Mhz/7700Mhz. That makes NO sense to me at all. Is Unigine Heaven just a benchmark that is not too sensitive so such things or what? Neither card throttled and stayed at those exact clocks I listed above throughout the entire test. Which benchmark is more sensitive?

I lost 300Mhz on VRAM OC, but extra 300Mhz shouldn't be equivalent of extra / additional 77Mhz of GPU OC. So weird! I benched the 1480Mhz/8000Mhz card with 344.65 drivers and 1557/7700Mhz card with 344.75 drivers. I also updated Windows when I went from 1480Mhz card to 1557Mhz card. Any ideas if drivers and Windows update are the cause of this weirdness?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, something is wrong here. It appears that my older card scored a bit higher at 1480Mhz/8000Mhz than my current card at 1557Mhz/7700Mhz. That makes NO sense to me at all. Is Unigine Heaven just a benchmark that is not too sensitive so such things or what? Neither card throttled and stayed at those exact clocks I listed above throughout the entire test. Which benchmark is more sensitive?
> 
> I lost 300Mhz on VRAM OC, but extra 300Mhz shouldn't be equivalent of extra / additional 77Mhz of GPU OC. So weird! I benched the 1480Mhz/8000Mhz card with 344.65 drivers and 1557/7700Mhz card with 344.75 drivers. I also updated Windows when I went from 1480Mhz card to 1557Mhz card. Any ideas if drivers and Windows update are the cause of this weirdness?


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

strix is lookin real good. still air cooled.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Nevermind its the VRAM doing it!!! I set it to 8000Mhz assuming it would do it no questions asked. So far 1557Mhz / 7600Mhz is artifact free!!!


Maybe drop the core slightly and put mem back to 8000. It would be a rare card that can do both.

Do you want the best Heaven/Valley/Firestrike scores or a card that is 100% stable with a slightly lower core clock and a decent mem clock??

Anything over what the manufacturer sets is really a bonus. I am trying not to get too hung up about what other peoples systems can do or the figures they quote, especially when benching. Same with LN2 scores. Seriously it is ONLY for benching, absolutely NO REAL WORLD impact or performance and in fact should NOT be included in any result (my opinion).

Sorry if it offends anyone.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Hey guys, having major issues in Far Cry 4 with my 2x GTX 980's. I'm getting fps drops to like 15-20 when turning and stuff just in the that starting room. I'm running adaptive vsync, with tripple buffering, I've got everything maxed out, but no DSR on. I'm playing at 1440p. First game I've had these issues with so far, not sure what's going on.


Really? Have you been living under a rock? FC4 is your problem, you shouldn't jump into the pool blindfolded because there might not be any water in it.







Classic.


----------



## RKDxpress

Took advantage of a little polar vortex today. Bested all my firestrike scores but wait the new drivers are not valid yet!
 

So mad.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn the card still throttles in 3DMark. I guess I need to try lower clocks or will the card throttle to 1330Mhz no matter what???


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Damn the card still throttles in 3DMark. I guess I need to try lower clocks or will the card throttle to 1330Mhz no matter what???


Mine does not throttle at all............ As I mentioned I am using the Game Stable bios now and it is 100% solid. With a few minor tweaks I can get 22982 in Firestrike using SLI cards and my CPU at 4.5Ghz.

But they are all under water.

Try Zoson's bios:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable#post_22961386

Make sure you reset After Burner;s settings or remove it completely, as I found out. Make sure you read everything, as I found out, lol.

Follow the instructions to the letter, as I found out.

I am VERY happy with it.


----------



## MonarchX

I am using his BIOS, but earlier version because he doesn't even have MSI Gaming 4G BIOS anymore.


----------



## MonarchX

Aha, OK, the throttling happens only if I raise VRAM from 7600Mhz to 7700Mhz. 7600Mhz VRAM isn't too bad. So *which card to keep 1475/8000Mhz one (scores 13042 in 3DMark) or 1557/7600Mhz one (scored 13213 in 3DMark)???*

I think 1557/7600Mhz makes the most sense, doesn't it??? It scores higher and as long as VRAM stays at 7600Mhz, it doesn't throttle!

I am so glad I decided to exchange my 1475Mhz card. Now I finally feel like I got my money's worth. MSI has the best possible value. Unlike Gigabyte G1, it costs only $585 and overclocks real well, while keeping fan noise extremely low even at 100% fan speed. It also has nice 2x 8-pin power connectors for extra power draw!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Took advantage of a little polar vortex today. Bested all my firestrike scores but wait the new drivers are not valid yet!
> 
> 
> So mad.


post your runs in these threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i should capture video of my cards for you to watch when buzzing when my fans are at 0 speed


many times coil whine is PSU related. Do you have another PSU to try?


----------



## trivium nate

so I don't have the option to configure my led visualizer anymore idk why
im using the latest drivers....


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am using his BIOS, but earlier version because he doesn't even have MSI Gaming 4G BIOS anymore.


I thought you could still put the EVGA bios on your MSI card, by using the "PCI Device ID Override" -6 command????

Also keep the card that you are MOST happy with overall. Build quality, noise and performance. As you can see, it mean 9/10's of bugger all with the benchmark scores and probably a few fps at most.

I have seen little to no difference playing Arma 3 with core at 1493 and 1552







(mainly because A3 is still CPU bound and in SLI both cards are only using 58%)


----------



## sgtgates

My experience with coil whine has been psu related aswell. I have a lepa g1000 on my 2 7970s and with my 980 strix and ax 760i is hardly there, vs the amd rig, have to get close to card to hear it on the 980 coil whine on lepa paired with the 980 is higher


----------



## pompss

asus strix customs bios and tools link ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> asus strix customs bios and tools link ?


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


Thnaks

Its there a voltage control like the classified ??


----------



## Systemlord

Why is it that in AB when I increase core clocks +210 GPU-Z shows core clocks 1336 and boost clocks at 1426 MHz (which both are correct) while in AB shows boost clocks at 1500 MHz, AB incorrectly report boost clock as 1500 MHz?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> many times coil whine is PSU related. Do you have another PSU to try?


yes i tried with 2 psus hx850 and ax 1500i both have the whine


----------



## trivium nate

halp!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> halp!


It's going to take more than a picture for us to help you, what's the problem?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It's going to take more than a picture for us to help you, what's the problem?


I think he mentioned a few posts back that the LED visualizer was no longer working..................

Was not worth it on my EVGA cards as the LED was only white and not overly bright at stock settings. Moot now as the stock coolers have been removed and replaced with blocks.

Nate maybe roll back drivers. The last two have only been for certain games anyway and not a big deal, including MFAA.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> On both my 480 GTX and GTX 980 I have AA set to maximum setting, I purchased Crysis 3 only yesterday from Amazon? I haven't even played Crysis 2 yet. One more play through Crysis before moving on to Crysis 2, 3. Imagine being able for the first time playing through all three Crysis games back to back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have a look at my sig where it indicates monitor size.


Oh yea forgot we had convo earlier about monitors








Could always crank up AA and try to force super sampling from nv control panel.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why is it that in AB when I increase core clocks +210 GPU-Z shows core clocks 1336 and boost clocks at 1426 MHz (which both are correct) while in AB shows boost clocks at 1500 MHz, AB incorrectly report boost clock as 1500 MHz?


AB is correct GPUz only shows boost but not max boost.
use NVIDIA Inspector it shows est max boost.

NVIDIA Inspector


----------



## MonarchX

GPU-Z is plain wrong. It does not show Boost clocks at all in its main screen. NVidia Inspector shows Boost and Est. Max Boost. AB shows current clocks. Trust in AB! Also trust GPU-Z Sensors screen. Ignore Est. Max Boost in NVidia Inspector as any high OC rarely reaches that mark.


----------



## MonarchX

We have not heard anything from Skyn3t and OccamRazor for a very long time now! I hope they are both working hard to deliver the best BIOS for OC that there can be. I think NoLimits is great, but it, for example, limits power draw to 300W or 315W while my card can draw 375W AFAIK. Adjusting BIOS on my own resulted in worse clocks and more lock ups. I cannot even disable Boost properly!


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Est. Max Boost in NVidia Inspector as any high OC rarely reaches that mark.


What do you think *estimated* means its not always going to stay at that max boost it tells you what your max boost will go up to when needed

You asked why gpuz boost was wrong and i told you now you say everything is not accurate lol

I hit my est max boost almost all the time maybe you're throttling or didn't adjust your power target.
Zoson also said if using NL to go into nv control panel and set power management from adaptive to maximum performance.

Even if drops 20Mhz or so it makes literally no difference in frame-rate.


----------



## SDhydro

You guys need to use gpu-z SENSOR TAB to check max clocks during load to see what your overclock is.


----------



## Minedune

Im talking about reading accurate max boost when adjusting slider to OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Im talking about reading accurate max boost when adjusting slider to OC


neither AB nor gpuZ report max boost... until your gpu hits that freq (on the sensors). NVI will do an _estimate_, not actual, unless you have it visible during the run. Correct?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> neither AB nor gpuZ report max boost... until your gpu hits that freq (on the sensors). NVI will do an _estimate_, not actual.


I use kboost to lock in my boost freq so it makes things easy to determine my boost clock.


----------



## techenth

Just got my GTX 980 Gaming and wanted to know if my card is ok. Its oc'd to 1506/4001 with %122 power limit and +50mv.(+.87 doesn't seem help with pushing higher) Got a graphic score of 15750 from Firestrike.

From what I've read that's close to impossible with an ASIC quality of %62.9. Or does ASIC quality means nothing?

I can retun it and get an another card but first I wanted to get the opinions of the community.


----------



## lilchronic

i think gpu-z will shows base clock and what ever your core offset is add that on to you base clock and you get your boost clock.

... i could be wrong though


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


I downloaded the zip files and looked at everything still unsure how to change the voltage, not flashing bios for now. Just want to boost core voltage.

I changed the voltage value in the testini doc but not sure how to do the cmd prompt stuff.

I have the strix


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I downloaded the zip files and looked at everything still unsure how to change the voltage, not flashing bios for now. Just want to boost core voltage.
> 
> I changed the voltage value in the testini doc but not sure how to do the cmd prompt stuff.
> 
> I have the strix


the exe is meant to be used with the ini file *on the modified bioses*. I do not know what will happen if you use it on the stock bios. BUt if you did it already... what happened?









gpu tweak will let you set up to 1.3V (I think) which is actually a bit higher when measured with a DMM.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the exe is meant to be used with the ini file *on the modified bioses*. I do not know what will happen if you use it on the stock bios. BUt if you did it already... what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu tweak will let you set up to 1.3V (I think) which is actually a bit higher when measured with a DMM.


Havent doen anything yet to it, still stock everything, gpu tweak only goes to 1215 so basically nothing increased, ab can do that came +38 core voltage but the card never goes over 1.2v in the max.. Im game for whatever to get teh voltage up, want better than 1429 core boost and 1928 mem. Not sure how to flash to modded bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Havent doen anything yet to it, still stock everything, gpu tweak only goes to 1215 so basically nothing increased, ab can do that came +38 core voltage but the card never goes over 1.2v in the max.. Im game for whatever to get teh voltage up, want better than 1429 core boost and 1928 mem. Not sure how to flash to modded bios


in gpu tweak 2.7.1.8 should go to at least 1.265 volts. that settings is actually 1.3V when you measure it directly on the PCB. Again - the software does NOT report the increased voltage.



on stock bios and 1.265V in GPUT, the memory will do 8000+ (2000+)

Have you flashed a gpu before?


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This is weird - just updated my driver to 344.75 and when I run GPU-Z render test - I get this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes away if I go back to 344.16


I see that checkerboard issue in Planetside 2. I haven't tried 344.75 yet, but the other drivers all do this. It happens to the water effects in that game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, something is wrong here. It appears that my older card scored a bit higher at 1480Mhz/8000Mhz than my current card at 1557Mhz/7700Mhz. That makes NO sense to me at all. Is Unigine Heaven just a benchmark that is not too sensitive so such things or what? Neither card throttled and stayed at those exact clocks I listed above throughout the entire test. Which benchmark is more sensitive?
> 
> I lost 300Mhz on VRAM OC, but extra 300Mhz shouldn't be equivalent of extra / additional 77Mhz of GPU OC. So weird! I benched the 1480Mhz/8000Mhz card with 344.65 drivers and 1557/7700Mhz card with 344.75 drivers. I also updated Windows when I went from 1480Mhz card to 1557Mhz card. Any ideas if drivers and Windows update are the cause of this weirdness?


You might consider using a program like GPU-Z that reports your average core speed. In my case, PrecisionX's graph was showing a solid line, when in reality the core speed was bouncing up and down. You could also increase PrecisionX's polling rate. As I increase memory speed, the core speed starts fluctuating wider and more often. But, the performance benefit of overclocking the memory outpaced the decreased average core speed in my case.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in gpu tweak 2.7.1.8 should go to at least 1.265 volts. that settings is actually 1.3V when you measure it directly on the PCB. Again - the software does NOT report the increased voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> on stock bios and 1.265V in GPUT, the memory will do 8000+ (2000+)
> 
> Have you flashed a gpu before?


i never seen my cards have passed +37 mv using gpu tweak.which bios is this 980_70_2D.rom?


----------



## pompss

The custom 980_normal.rom bios for the strix crash every time with 3d mark even with +50 mhz on the core.

The bios 980_86.rom crash at the boot of windows.

Which one its the good bios here ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i never seen my cards have passed +37 mv using gpu tweak.which bios is this 980_70_2D.rom?


you need to enable the extended overclocking function within GPT, and use the stock bios... then the slider changes from offset to absolute. AB and PX only will do +37mV since they don't have the asus hook. make sure you download the newest GPT.

this is the 2D bios:

980_70_2D.zip 136k .zip file

posted by coolio at the kingping site.

you MUST disable or uninstall video drivers before flashing any maxwell card. make sure you save the stock bios (nvflash --save romname,rom)

just did this... still air:



@pompss the fact that you crash at windows with the 8600 bios.. not suprising since not many cards (







) can do 8600 on memory at stock voltage.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to enable the extended overclocking function within GPT, and use the stock bios... then the slider changes from offset to absolute. AB and PX only will do +37mV since they don't have the asus hook. make sure you download the newest GPT.
> 
> this is the 2D bios:
> 
> 980_70_2D.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> posted by coolio at the kingping site.
> 
> you MUST disable or uninstall video drivers before flashing any maxwell card. make sure you save the stock bios (nvflash --save romname,rom)
> 
> just did this... still air:


thanks i will try as soon as i received my new cards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks i will try as soon as i received my new cards


----------



## Systemlord

Does this error message indicate that my OC failed? I got this running Fire Strike, perhaps someone with more knowledge could say whether or not this is indeed an OC failure. Also what does the Power Limit % have to do with overclocking?

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::deferred_scene_renderer::render(): Exception thrown in worker thread.

Type:
class eva::d3d11::function_error

What:
draw_depth_task for thread 1: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 818
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed [-2005270521].

Device reset due to a badly formed commant.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_RESET: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


----------



## sgtgates

Alright so I got GPT to show the 1265v max now and it was applied, however when I ran a valley bench the card never went above 1.2 like stock. Not sure why it didn't. Cant overclock further either still because still maxes at 1.2. I deleted AB just encase the two conflicted.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Joa3d43

...first run w/ 980 Classified on water...still some nice room left > but need to understand all those new vars in EVBot


----------



## carlhil2

I swear, one of my Classies is a beast out of the box, everything stock, voltage on auto..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005568


----------



## techenth

Still wondering if i should return this...
Doesn't clock any higher whether the volt is set at +87 or not.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Alright so I got GPT to show the 1265v max now and it was applied, however when I ran a valley bench the card never went above 1.2 like stock.


GPU-Z doesn't read actual voltage, it just looks at what the bios says it should be for that clock. The "ONLY" way you can see the actual voltage is with a voltmeter on the Hotwire test point.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> We have not heard anything from Skyn3t and OccamRazor for a very long time now! I hope they are both working hard to deliver the best BIOS for OC that there can be. I think NoLimits is great, but it, for example, limits power draw to 300W or 315W while my card can draw 375W AFAIK. Adjusting BIOS on my own resulted in worse clocks and more lock ups. I cannot even disable Boost properly!


you'll be lucky to ever draw 300w,mine maxes around 260w running 99%usage


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> Still wondering if i should return this...
> Doesn't clock any higher whether the volt is set at +87 or not.


...that card will probably do great on sub-zero or real cold water given ASIC, but you meed the tools to do that unless there's a guide to hard-mod that MSI


----------



## techenth

Well, guess I won't be returning the card. A decent OC with just +5mv and 100% PowerLimit is something I can live with








Still wish I had better ASIC for more OC potential tho.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> Well, guess I won't be returning the card. A decent OC with just +5mv and 100% PowerLimit is something I can live with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still wish I had better ASIC for more OC potential tho.*


...I really, really don't want to cause another higher vs lower ASIC discussion @ OCN - there's a loooong tradition







...for gamers and sometime-benchers, a higher ASIC is usually better...for heavy-tilt overclockers with a cooling system to match (read: keep peak load temps at 25 c *max,* much lower / and especially sub-zero is better) low-60s ASIC is interesting > due to the higher voltage leakage.

But that assumes that you have a way to get the extra voltage in there...in addition to the aforementioned heavy cooling...


----------



## Silent Scone

Shouldn't really need to be a discussion about it for 90% of users in here including myself. Use the card with the cooling you intend on using, and see what it does...

Reference boards give you little headroom so it's not really of grave importance. I don't really understand people that overclock GPU for gaming anyway.


----------



## techenth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't really need to be a discussion about it for 90% of users in here including myself. Use the card with the cooling you intend on using, and see what it does...
> 
> Reference boards give you little headroom so it's not really of grave importance. *I don't really understand people that overclock GPU for gaming anyway.*


Why is that? OC is always beneficial for gaming when you are geting less than your monitor's refresh rate.

For e.g. AC:Unity, 1080P and Ultra settings I get around 45FPS with decent OC it's around ~55-60.


----------



## Silent Scone

Maybe "don't understand" was a little pompous, but then again so is what I'm about to say... If you're struggling with a single GPU, add another...by overclocking you're adding yet another variable for error as GPU clock stability is about as uneven a playing field as you can possibly get.

I know it's not really an option for everyone, but developers don't account for system stability issues either, so by eliminating probable cause you do everyone a favour. I'm willing to bet a large percentage of stupid complaints on the Geforce forums are overclocking related.

That is just my







though, and if you're able to achieve a mild OC then go right ahead. But when talking about high end cards, having to ramp up the core in order to play games shouldn't really be necessary.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe "don't understand" was a little pompous, but then again so is what I'm about to say... If you're struggling with a single GPU, add another...by overclocking you're adding yet another variable for error as GPU clock stability is about as uneven a playing field as you can possibly get.
> 
> I know it's not really an option for everyone, but developers don't account for system stability issues either, so by eliminating probable cause you do everyone a favour. I'm willing to bet a large percentage of stupid complaints on the Geforce forums are overclocking related.
> 
> That is just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though, and if you're able to achieve a mild OC then go right ahead. But when talking about high end cards, having to ramp up the core in order to play games shouldn't really be necessary.


...only














? ...got to agree with you though re. extra GPU, even 'segwaying' (sorry about the spelling) into the 'is 3 GB enough for high-res' discussion... ...of course a single 12 GB VRAM card would be nice, but check the graph below re FarCry 4 @ 2560x1600 re. 3GB SLI vs single GPU 4GB ...SLI / CF is usually pretty stable these days compared to even 18 months ago (unlike some game titles re. 3x, 4c GPU), and it certainly has the power to mask some specific GPU design weaknesses ...ain't always elegant, but it works...and 2x GPU at bone-stock speeds still are way more satisfying than a single card @ 50% above reference speed


----------



## Silent Scone

Yup. It's just people (rightfully so when talking about 1080p, or even 1440p) tend to think "MORE money?" But such is the state of such an industry driven industry.

In my recent case since moving to water, I'm starting to think my once in a blue moon driver crash is related to one of my SC cards boosting too high on water...So even in that relatively stock instance, I'm looking to going back to reference spec to eliminate a problem. Yet you'll have people on the boards saying things like. "I'm running my 780Ti at 1320 core and it's been stable for weeks so it's not that". Ok thanks, that really makes me want to look into your issue, not.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Add me when you got time. 980 HOF.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8cwud
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3276853
1550 on air is max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Alright so I got GPT to show the 1265v max now and it was applied, however when I ran a valley bench the card never went above 1.2 like stock. Not sure why it didn't. Cant overclock further either still because still maxes at 1.2. I deleted AB just encase the two conflicted.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


You must use a digital multimeter to know the voltage above 1.2,


----------



## Silent Scone

Just going back to my point earlier about returning SC clocks to stock, (or by flash whichever which way, not important). The SC base clock is 1240. 980 reference specification is 1127. That's quite a jump, even for Maxwell.

Pretty grey point I know considering what these things will do, but when you're factoring in ASIC and boost clocks with water that's a pretty high gamble for a factory clocked card on stock voltage.

Heads up EVGA I'm returning my cards for a refund









(Jest)


----------



## MonarchX

Boo! This new card's VRAM BLOWS for OC. I need to make a choice:
1. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1475/8000Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13050* in 3DMark FireStrike_
*OR*
2. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1550/7500Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13250* in 3DMark FireStrike_

Now I know everyone will tell me to select the card that makes me happy, but *which one would you stick with?*


----------



## Silent Scone

Is there a working version of EZ Flash with these currently?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Boo! This new card's VRAM BLOWS for OC. I need to make a choice:
> 1. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1475/8000Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13050* in 3DMark FireStrike_
> *OR*
> 2. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1550/7500Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13250* in 3DMark FireStrike_
> 
> Now I know everyone will tell me to select the card that makes me happy, but *which one would you stick with?*


that depends on what you do with the cards, right? If you wnat the higherst #d Mark score... easy choice. If you game (or bench) at 4K, the the impact of the faster ram is very apparent. Only 8000 ram on that first card?


----------



## MonarchX

I play only a couple of games with 4K to 1080p downsampling / DSR, such as Alien: Isolation and a some older games, but I mostly use 1080p for new and taxing games like Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor, Assassin's Creed: Unity, Dragon Ages: Inquisition, Far Cry 4, The Evil Within, Dreamfall Chapters. Occasionally, I also use 1440p or 1620p to 1080p downsampling / DSR. I tried both cards in SLI, but I still couldn't pull 4K in at 60fps in new games, although they were poorly coded. I guess that means that even if I were to get a second card for SLI, I still would not be using 4K downsampling / DSR all that much due to poor performance and I didn't think SLI was all that great with its mini stuttering. Maybe if nVidia keeps it promise of eliminating mini stutters, I would upgrade to 2x SLI GTX 980.

There is also possibility of me switching from air to water-cooling. I don't think that the 1st card would clock any higher as it craps out at 1480Mhz / 8000Mhz even at 50C, but the 2nd card doesn't start artifacting and/or throttling until 1570Mhz @ 71C or so. I just lowered it to 1550Mhz / 7500Mhz to make sure it can pull that much in the most severe condition during heavy and long gaming sessions without throttling, crashing, or artifacting. On the 2nd card VRAM @ 7600Mhz doesn't crash until GPU temp reaches its peak (71C was the highest recorded temp) . I know GPU temp is not the same VRAM temp, but I am sure there is a positive correlation between high GPU temp and high VRAM temp. If I leave the window open and let the really cold air in, I can keep on benching and gaming even at 7800Mhz. I believe water-cooling would let me clock a bit higher, but unlikely reaching 8000Mhz OC.

This leaves me seriously bummed because AFAIK practically ALL GTX 980 and 970 cards can reach 7800Mhz or more. 7500Mhz is unheard of, isn't it? On the other hand, VRAM OC barely improves framerate in any game or benchmark I ran.

*I just want the overall better card*. Whichever one has better silicon. Whichever one most people in position were likely to pick and be happy. I am inclines to go with 2nd card because VRAM OC isn't as important as GPU OC for 1080p gaming, reaching 8000Mhz on VRAM OC with my 1st card is nothing special, but reaching 1550Mhz on the GPU OC with my 2nd card is definitely a silicon lottery win. Avg. GPU OC on GTX 980 is about 1500-1520Mhz on average, excluding EVGA Classified.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I play only a couple of games with 4K to 1080p downsampling / DSR, such as Alien: Isolation and a some older games, but I mostly use 1080p for new and taxing games like Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor, Assassin's Creed: Unity, Dragon Ages: Inquisition, Far Cry 4, The Evil Within, Dreamfall Chapters. Occasionally, I also use 1440p or 1620p to 1080p downsampling / DSR. I tried both cards in SLI, but I still couldn't pull 4K in at 60fps in new games, although they were poorly coded. I guess that means that even if I were to get a second card for SLI, I still would not be using 4K downsampling / DSR all that much due to poor performance and I didn't think SLI was all that great with its mini stuttering. Maybe if nVidia keeps it promise of eliminating mini stutters, I would upgrade to 2x SLI GTX 980.
> 
> There is also possibility of me switching from air to water-cooling. I don't think that the 1st card would clock any higher as it craps out at 1480Mhz / 8000Mhz even at 50C, but the 2nd card doesn't start artifacting and/or throttling until 1570Mhz @ 71C or so. I just lowered it to 1550Mhz / 7500Mhz to make sure it can pull that much in the most severe condition during heavy and long gaming sessions without throttling, crashing, or artifacting. On the 2nd card VRAM @ 7600Mhz doesn't crash until GPU temp reaches its peak (71C was the highest recorded temp) . I know GPU temp is not the same VRAM temp, but I am sure there is a positive correlation between high GPU temp and high VRAM temp. If I leave the window open and let the really cold air in, I can keep on benching and gaming even at 7800Mhz. I believe water-cooling would let me clock a bit higher, but unlikely reaching 8000Mhz OC.
> 
> This leaves me seriously bummed because AFAIK practically ALL GTX 980 and 970 cards can reach 7800Mhz or more. 7500Mhz is unheard of, isn't it? On the other hand, VRAM OC barely improves framerate in any game or benchmark I ran.
> 
> *I just want the overall better card*. Whichever one has better silicon. Whichever one most people in position were likely to pick and be happy. I am inclines to go with 2nd card because VRAM OC isn't as important as GPU OC for 1080p gaming, reaching 8000Mhz on VRAM OC with my 1st card is nothing special, but reaching 1550Mhz on the GPU OC with my 2nd card is definitely a silicon lottery win. Avg. GPU OC on GTX 980 is about 1500-1520Mhz on average, excluding EVGA Classified.


so you answered your question.







keep the second card.


----------



## Silent Scone

eh. Stock, 8000mhz, 8400mhz. They're all good cards


----------



## testudoaubreii

I don't mean to derail any conversation, but I don't want to start a new thread, so I thought I would ask this here. I am at a crossroads. Is it worth the upgrade price from a Gigabyte Windforce GTX GeForce 780 GHz Edition to and EVGA Superclocked GTX GeForce 980? I know that I could try to sell my 780, but I don't want to put that into my decision just in case I cannot sell it or cannot sell it for the price I want.

Thank you in advance for any and all help!


----------



## MonarchX

Now the 2nd card will not stop crashing entire PC... WTH is going on.... It was working perfectly fine all day yesterday and now its crapping out in all my games MAJORLY! I reset MSI AB and re-flashed, but that did not help. I know I ran MSI Kombuster for like 5 seconds, but it didn't even raise my temps or anything. Why would my OC just DIE over night? The card is not overheating. This is insane! TDR here and there, all over!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I don't mean to derail any conversation, but I don't want to start a new thread, so I thought I would ask this here. I am at a crossroads. Is it worth the upgrade price from a Gigabyte Windforce GTX GeForce 780 GHz Edition to and EVGA Superclocked GTX GeForce 980? I know that I could try to sell my 780, but I don't want to put that into my decision just in case I cannot sell it or cannot sell it for the price I want.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any and all help!


I'm not one to talk about waiting, but I would wait for big Maxwell unless there is something you really want to play that you currently cannot!

Eh, this is a really drab request, but does anyone have a copy of the EVGA Reference bios? Non SC!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not one to talk about waiting, but I would wait for big Maxwell unless there is something you really want to play that you currently cannot!
> 
> Eh, this is a really drab request, but does anyone have *a copy of the EVGA Reference bios? Non SC!*


TechPowerup GPU Bios DB ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I don't mean to derail any conversation, but I don't want to start a new thread, so I thought I would ask this here. I am at a crossroads. Is it worth the upgrade price from a Gigabyte Windforce GTX GeForce 780 GHz Edition to and EVGA Superclocked GTX GeForce 980? I know that I could try to sell my 780, but I don't want to put that into my decision just in case I cannot sell it or cannot sell it for the price I want.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any and all help!


the 780 is a very good card.. but you already know the 980 will give higher frame rates in most/every game. or benchmark. Your decision needs to be based on what you do with the cards,


----------



## MonarchX

Now theb2nd cardn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Now the 2nd card will not stop crashing entire PC... WTH is going on.... It was working perfectly fine all day yesterday and now its crapping out in all my games MAJORLY! I reset MSI AB and re-flashed, but that did not help. I know I ran MSI Kombuster for like 5 seconds, but it didn't even raise my temps or anything. Why would my OC just DIE over night? The card is not overheating. This is insane! TDR here and there, all over!


*BUMP!* Could someone please explain how OC can go down BIG time over night?


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 780 is a very good card.. but you already know the 980 will give higher frame rates in most/every game. or benchmark. Your decision needs to be based on what you do with the cards,


I am gaming on 1080p. Believe it or not, I cannot "max out" everything with a 780. I usually have to turn down AA or some other options to get a consistent and steady frame rate. I am not too picky on frames per second, I just smooth gameplay. I play all sorts of games, like the Total War series, Battlefield series, The Witcher series, Far Cry series, Assassin's Creed series, DayZ...all games, really.

I seem to always have a problem with stuttering or screen tearing, and sometimes it happens no matter what settings I try to use. I have an i7 3770k, 8GB RAM, SSD...so I don't think it is any of those components.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> TechPowerup GPU Bios DB ?


Nah just the SC BIOS is there


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nah just the SC BIOS is there


...ah, too bad...if the weather is lousy and you've got the time, why not use BiosTweaker to adjust your current BIOS values to your linking (...needless to add, after you save the current one) ?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Now theb2nd cardn
> *BUMP!* Could someone please explain how OC can go down BIG time over night?


OK! I know now! Its the temps! They have gone way up for some reason! Yesterday it was cold as hell and with window open I was getting excellent low temps, but now the card reaches 68C @ 1530Mhz and goes as high as 76C @ 1550Mhz and then crashes! Damn! I need WATER and I can make this baby SING!

Do you think that is the likely cause of the issue? Otherwise I don't know what could kill an overclock over night!


----------



## MonarchX

I really need WC to push this beast of minex don't I? Its like they say about low ASIC cards tendencies, which say that such carss tend to greatly benefit from low temps and higher voltages.

FORGOT TO MENTION - decreasing voltage improved OC stability. I use GameStable BIOS and if I leave the voltage slider alone then I can do 1530Mhz on a hot day. If I increase voltage by any amount then 1530Mhz becomes unstable at least on a hot day.

I never actually tested stock BIOS properly. Maybe I should try it again?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I really need WC to push this beast of minex don't I? Its like they say about low ASIC cards tendencies, which say that such carss tend to greatly benefit from low temps and higher voltages.
> 
> FORGOT TO MENTION - decreasing voltage improved OC stability. I use GameStable BIOS and if I leave the voltage slider alone then I can do 1530Mhz on a hot day. If I increase voltage by any amount then 1530Mhz becomes unstable at least on a hot day.
> 
> I never actually tested stock BIOS properly. Maybe I should try it again?


Noob question here: Do you mean you overclock it to 1530Mhz without changing the voltage at all?


----------



## Jasecore

Hey guys out with the old and in with the new











This was abit odd did anyone else with these cards have this?? Both cards had this.


----------



## MonarchX

Well GameStable or NoLimits BIOS changes the way voltage gets used as GPU core boosts, so leaving voltage at default with stock BIOS is going to use lower voltages than leaving voltage at default with GameStable or NoLimits BIOS. But one way or another I achieved improved stability with lower voltage. How can this be? Temps dis not change between the two, but if I leave GameStable BIOS voltage untouched I get no TDR in Far Cry 4, bur if I increase it to maximum of 1.312v, then I will get TDR.

I do not get it.., but I will go back to stock BIOS since I cannot sustain 1550Mhz due to daily temperature fluctuations. I bet I can get this card doing 1570Mhz under water if I can maintain 40C temp under heavy stress, but one needs a $700 WC loop to get such results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nah just the SC BIOS is there


thought you were looking for the reference bios?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Both GPU's won't match voltage? Also, even when I over volt through afterburner it still reads the same voltage as stock.. Here is my 24/7 overclock - 1450mhz core, 7.6ghz memory, stock volts, stock fan profile, 120% power limit and a pic playing BF4 in windowed mode as such..


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Both GPU's won't match voltage? Also, even when I over volt through afterburner it still reads the same voltage as stock.. Here is my 24/7 overclock - 1450mhz core, 7.6ghz memory, stock volts, stock fan profile, 120% power limit and a pic playing BF4 in windowed mode as such..


Looks like silicon lottery to me honestly. One card requires less voltage than the other to run the same clock speed.


----------



## MonarchX

Hahaha. Stock BIOS on my MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G lets me reach the same exact OC as NoLimits. Lower voltages, lower temps, improved smoothness!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe "don't understand" was a little pompous, but then again so is what I'm about to say... If you're struggling with a single GPU, add another...by overclocking you're adding yet another variable for error as GPU clock stability is about as uneven a playing field as you can possibly get.
> 
> I know it's not really an option for everyone, but developers don't account for system stability issues either, so by eliminating probable cause you do everyone a favour. I'm willing to bet a large percentage of stupid complaints on the Geforce forums are overclocking related.
> 
> That is just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though, and if you're able to achieve a mild OC then go right ahead. But when talking about high end cards, having to ramp up the core in order to play games shouldn't really be necessary.


When Crysis 1 came out my 8800 GTX shuttered a lot at the settings I wanted, simple OC allowed me to play at the settings I wanted without the shuttering, the entire game ran smoother. This is where overclocking really give you that extra performance, oh and it was free and I didn't have to buy another graphics card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Boo! This new card's VRAM BLOWS for OC. I need to make a choice:
> 1. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1475/8000Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13050* in 3DMark FireStrike_
> *OR*
> 2. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G with 1550/7500Mhz maximum OC (NoLimits BIOS) that scores _*~13250* in 3DMark FireStrike_
> 
> Now I know everyone will tell me to select the card that makes me happy, but *which one would you stick with?*


A high OC will prove difficult when air cooled and by the fact that temperatures change from day to night, so you should only attempt to OC when it's warm. This way you know your stable, I don't understand why you didn't give the stock BIOS a chance, you're over thinking things and you're making rash decisions. You need to slow down a little, you seem like you're have high anxiety. Go back to the stock BIOS and when your OC fails try adding more voltage to make it stable. I'm +250 on the core with no increase in volts and am trying my best to get it to crash but can't, that's what you want. Of course I'm water cooled as well.


----------



## MonarchX

Is it a good idea to enable "Force Constant Voltage" in MSI AB? It has SO MANY voltage options and I have no idea which ones to enable and which ones not to enable. For now stock BIOS is providing me with the same exact OC but at much lower voltage!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it a good idea to enable "Force Constant Voltage" in MSI AB? It has SO MANY voltage options and I have no idea which ones to enable and which ones not to enable. For now stock BIOS is providing me with the same exact OC but at much lower voltage!


No that will keep your card pinned at whatever voltage you have set. For Example if you set 1.2V it will stay there even when idling on desktop & doing nothing.
UNecessary heat & might also degrade your card in the long term.


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys my buddy just got an evga 980 SC reference design card (upgrading from a 680); uninstalled his drivers, installed the new card, connected displayport cable that was working with the 680, and when booting up can see the bios splash, the windows splash then the screen goes black and monitor loses signal (light blinking). We also tried a DVI cable instead of displayport and got the same thing.

Anyone know how to overcome this?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys my buddy just got an evga 980 SC reference design card (upgrading from a 680); uninstalled his drivers, installed the new card, connected displayport cable that was working with the 680, and when booting up can see the bios splash, the windows splash then the screen goes black and monitor loses signal (light blinking). We also tried a DVI cable instead of displayport and got the same thing.
> 
> Anyone know how to overcome this?


Sounds like a bad card, this will be the first I have heard of it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Sounds like a bad card, this will be the first I have heard of it.


idk it is displaying bios fine, and the win8.1 splash screen comes up

I did a quick google search and saw hits on nvidia forums with people saying the same thing, I figured it would try to ask on here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys my buddy just got an evga 980 SC reference design card (upgrading from a 680); uninstalled his drivers, installed the new card, connected displayport cable that was working with the 680, and when booting up can see the bios splash, the windows splash then the screen goes black and monitor loses signal (light blinking). We also tried a DVI cable instead of displayport and got the same thing.
> 
> Anyone know how to overcome this?


That means the driver is kicking in, but then it's failing when trying to enter windows. Probably bad install.

Go into safe mode and clean the drivers out again and reinstall. I go uninstall driver through programs and features, then use ccleaner(optional), then use driver sweeper. Reboot and install new drivers. Works for me.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That means the driver is kicking in, but then it's failing when trying to enter windows. Probably bad install.
> 
> Go into safe mode and clean the drivers out again and reinstall. I go uninstall driver through programs and features, then use ccleaner(optional), then use driver sweeper. Reboot and install new drivers. Works for me.


that makes sense, we put the 680 back in and let windows install it's base driver and now are going to try the 980 with the stock windows driver already in there and see what happens, hah it worked!!

thanks for the advice Mr.TOOSHORT!!


----------



## Geicher

Hello,
i have a huge problem with my GTX 980 and Gigabyte X99-UD4 Mainboard.

When I try to flash a bios on the card with NVFlash (I tried all different versions, including the latest unoffical one for Maxwell cards and the DOS version) it will crash with the error mesage "nvflash.exe has stopped working".

I even reinstalled my Windows but it didn't fix the issue.
I could flash the bios with my second system without any problems so, so I'm really not sure what is the cause of the problem.


----------



## SolidSnakex9

Thanks for the help! I ending up slotting my 680 back in and letting windows install base drivers. Slotted the 980 back in and everything is working fine. Now time to update to the latest 344.75! Appreciate the fast reply. Now a proud owner of a Geforce GTX 980!


----------



## Tennobanzai

New drivers. Hopefully this fixes the DP issue.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## SolidSnakex9

Thanks for the link to those new drivers! I am going to install them soon.


----------



## Jasecore

Still working on it and still on stock bios


----------



## carlhil2

The 980 Classifieds clock like a champ with everything stock, even the voltages..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9009982


----------



## MonarchX

344.80 drivers specific to GTX 980 came out. They fixed some issues I had!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it possible to install the Nvidia Experience to turn off the LED logo and then uninstall it, but the LED stays off?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is it possible to install the Nvidia Experience to turn off the LED logo and then uninstall it, but the LED stays off?


Your best and easiest way to do it is just unplug it.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Well the Hydro copper 980's are in stock @ newegg, too bad they're $799.... Geez


----------



## Hanshin

I've just received my GTX980 SC ACX 2.0!

Been playing with it the last few hours, and on stock BIOS and stock voltages, the card boost at 1530mhz (+125 on the core) without artifacting/stability issues).

I didn't have a lot of time to read this thread but is this about average?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> I've just received my GTX980 SC ACX 2.0!
> 
> Been playing with it the last few hours, and on stock BIOS and stock voltages, the card boost at 1530mhz (+125 on the core) without artifacting/stability issues).
> 
> I didn't have a lot of time to read this thread but is this about average?


Are the ACX clocked lower than the reference SC 980's? Mine hits that with +100 on the core.


----------



## Hanshin

Looking at the EVGA site, it seems that the reference cooler SC cards clocks at 1241 stock, while the ACX 2.0 SC are at 1266.









This is what I get with Nvidia Inspector:



I was able to get 1545 boost and only tried 8010 on the memory (I don't know yet how high I can go). I will to see how much I can get with some voltage bump and a different bios.


----------



## ThornTwist

@Jpmboy, is there an official release date for the STIX water block yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> @Jpmboy, is there an official release date for the STIX water block yet?


nope... but it now shows up in the configuration with an EK sku#, so shouldn't be long.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Well the Hydro copper 980's are in stock @ newegg, too bad they're $799.... Geez


Yeah they're taking the mick. I mean EK blocks are good but they're not _that_ good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 344.80 drivers specific to GTX 980 came out. They fixed some issues I had!


I read this too but it looks like they've taken it down?

Derp, link here for anyone interested: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> I've just received my GTX980 SC ACX 2.0!
> 
> Been playing with it the last few hours, and on stock BIOS and stock voltages, the card boost at 1530mhz (+125 on the core) without artifacting/stability issues).
> 
> I didn't have a lot of time to read this thread but is this about average?


What are you using to stress your GPU?


----------



## Hanshin

Unigine Heaven & Valley (especially Valley) and 3DMark (I only have the basic edition so only a few passes).
Been playing on BF4 for 2 hours too, no problem for now!

Overall, very happy with the GPU!









Will stay with 1545/8010 for now, until I can give a look at how to tweak the bios.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Unigine Heaven & Valley (especially Valley) and 3DMark (I only have the basic edition so only a few passes).
> Been playing on BF4 for 2 hours too, no problem for now!
> 
> Overall, very happy with the GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will stay with 1545/8010 for now, until I can give a look at how to tweak the bios.


Which voltage? You should try Assassins Creed Unity and Dragon Age too


----------



## Hanshin

I'm at stock voltage.








I hope I will be able to break the 1600 with some bump on the voltage!

I don't have these games, but I should receive my "Pick your Path" bundle key so maybe I will give a try at AC:U!


----------



## BeginnerBob

So i am new to all of this and i just finished my very first computer build. I wanted to see how my Evga GTX 980 did on 3D Mark 11 Firestrike and i didn't even let the test finish running because I had terrible, and i mean terrible FPS. Any reason for this? I am running a 4790k i7 with a single gtx 980 superclocked evga card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> So i am new to all of this and i just finished my very first computer build. I wanted to see how my Evga GTX 980 did on 3D Mark 11 Firestrike and i didn't even let the test finish running because I had terrible, and i mean terrible FPS. Any reason for this? I am running a 4790k i7 with a single gtx 980 superclocked evga card.


Need a lot more info than what you provided in order to help.
put your rig in your sig... instructions in mine


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need a lot more info than what you provided in order to help.
> put your rig in your sig... instructions in mine


There I submitted it, the motherboard and memory i couldn't find an exact match but yeah that's my build. Any reason that you can see why i can't even run a decent 3D Mark 11 Firestrike?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> There I submitted it, the motherboard and memory i couldn't find an exact match but yeah that's my build. Any reason that you can see why i can't even run a decent 3D Mark 11 Firestrike?


So, I assume the problem occurs at stock, with no OC, and that you completely installed all the MB/chipset drivers corresponding to the MB bios you are using? Fresh install of the OS?

1) new build? If not, when you put the new card in, did you wipe the previous drivers with something like Display Driver Uninstaller before installing the new card? If not, download it, and clean out any old driver crap. Do it in safe mode.
2 Also double check that *all power connectors* are connected securely - if the MB has an Aux PCIE power, plug it in.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need a lot more info than what you provided in order to help.
> put your rig in your sig... instructions in mine thumb.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, I assume the problem occurs at stock, with no OC, and that you completely installed all the MB/chipset drivers corresponding to the MB bios you are using? Fresh install of the OS?
> 
> 1) new build? If not, when you put the new card in, did you wipe the previous drivers with something like Display Driver Uninstaller before installing the new card? If not, download it, and clean out any old driver crap. Do it in safe mode.
> 2 Also double check that *all power connectors* are connected securely - if the MB has an Aux PCIE power, plug it in.


Sorry new to all this, yeah this was a fresh build from scratch. I have updated all the drivers and everything seems to be running fine. No OC just stock settings at the moment as I do not know how to OC yet. What would a Aux PCIE plug look like?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Sorry new to all this, yeah this was a fresh build from scratch. I have updated all the drivers and everything seems to be running fine. No OC just stock settings at the moment as I do not know how to OC yet. What would a Aux PCIE plug look like?


is this your mobo? http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97A/

I can't find the z97-AR... the z97-A does not have a pcie aux power connector, i'm betting the AR does not either.

nvm - in bios be sure to set the external video (pcie) as the primary graphics device, (actually best to disable the on-board graphics unless you are using it for something?)


----------



## BeginnerBob

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97AR/

So this could be a clashing f the on board graphics and the card? I really hope it's not a bad card since now it has a waterblock on it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97AR/
> 
> So this could be a clashing f the on board graphics and the card? I really hope it's not a bad card since now it has a waterblock on it


yes, it can bork things up. ... you did test the card on air BEFORE mounting the waterblock - right?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Yeah I tested it but I couldn't benchmark it cause the cpu was hitting really high temps. 98c with a 18c ambient temperature so I was very limited to what I could do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah I tested it but I couldn't benchmark it cause the cpu was hitting really high temps. 98c with a 18c ambient temperature so I was very limited to what I could do


well.. next time, I'm sure you'll find a way to test the graphics card before sticking a WB on it.










So, did you disable the on board graphics?

when you mounted the WB, what TIM and pads did you use? (the stuff from the WB manuf... EK?)


----------



## BeginnerBob

Currently I am not at home so can't test that out but yeah I used the pads ek provided and some arctic silver thermal compound. Idk why the cpu was getting the temps it was because the gpu would be at 32c. what are some giood gpu tests to run. I did run a few non cpu intensive games


----------



## RickRockerr

Have anyone figured out how to disable boost on this card?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Have anyone figured out how to disable boost on this card?


Currently 3 threads down from this one

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


----------



## FaStVtEc

Should I be disappointed?I have a strix GTX 980 that can do 1520 core and 8002 memory with +37 offset voltage... Can do 1510 on stock volts and 8002 mem. I thinking of going to a windforce g1 or a classy. Although the classy is way overpriced and comes with no backplate. what do you guys think? I really don't wanna mess with any custom bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Should I be disappointed?I have a strix GTX 980 that can do 1520 core and 8002 memory with +37 offset voltage... Can do 1510 on stock volts and 8002 mem. I thinking of going to a windforce g1 or a classy. Although the classy is way overpriced and comes with no backplate. what do you guys think? I really don't wanna mess with any custom bios.


If you don't want to flash use gpu tweak, enable the extended overclocking range, the slider changes from offset to absolute voltage and you can set 1.265V. That is 1.3+V under load. Is 1510 the boost in gpuZ or is that the max "turbo" boost from the sensor tab after a benchmark or game?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Currently 3 threads down from this one
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


Thanks







Didn't notice


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone except for me received a card with terrible VRAM OC? 7500Mhz is practically unheard of!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone except for me received a card with terrible VRAM OC? 7500Mhz is practically unheard of!


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## FaStVtEc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you don't want to flash use gpu tweak, enable the extended overclocking range, the slider changes from offset to absolute voltage and you can set 1.265V. That is 1.3+V under load. Is 1510 the boost in gpuZ or is that the max "turbo" boost from the sensor tab after a benchmark or game?


First of all thanks for the reply! I uninstalled msi afterburner and tried gpu tweak. I enabled extended overclocking and maxed out the voltage. I tried a 10mhz bump to the core and crashed right away. My card is not stable beyond 1520(read from the gpu-z sensor tab and in game osd) no matter what voltage I use... I'm 50/50 Right now because the strix has amazing acoustic properties and build quality!

By the way my card has an asic quality of 69%


----------



## Noufel

Received mine today but i can't post images i don't know why ?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


??? Its actullay not doing even 7500Mhz now. Trying 7400Mhz, but this is the lowest I will try. If it crashes again at 7400Mhz then this card is NOT a keeper!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> First of all thanks for the reply! I uninstalled msi afterburner and tried gpu tweak. I enabled extended overclocking and maxed out the voltage. I tried a 10mhz bump to the core and crashed right away. My card is not stable beyond 1520(read from the gpu-z sensor tab and in game osd) no matter what voltage I use... I'm 50/50 Right now because the strix has amazing acoustic properties and build quality!
> 
> By the way my card has an asic quality of 69%


how far have you been able to push the vram? the stix will do 8200+ @ stock volts . if not, I'd send it back.

btw - with a bios flash and the (soft) voltage mod, these cards do very well...

you can always mod the bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii/0_20


----------



## Silent Scone

How am I still second on HOF 3x way FSU lol, that was when I had physics score bug too


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Put. The. Table. Back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How am I still second on HOF 3x way FSU lol, that was when I had physics score bug too


dude - you let slinky beat you.


----------



## Geicher

Hello,
i have a huge problem with my GTX 980 and Gigabyte X99-UD4 Mainboard.

When I try to flash a bios on the card with NVFlash (I tried all different versions, including the latest unoffical one for Maxwell cards and the DOS version) it will crash with the error mesage "nvflash.exe has stopped working".

I even reinstalled my Windows but it didn't fix the issue.
I could flash the bios with my second system without any problems so, so I'm really not sure what is the cause of the problem.

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hello,
> i have a huge problem with my GTX 980 and Gigabyte X99-UD4 Mainboard.
> 
> When I try to flash a bios on the card with NVFlash (I tried all different versions, including the latest unoffical one for Maxwell cards and the DOS version) it will crash with the error mesage "nvflash.exe has stopped working".
> 
> I even reinstalled my Windows but it didn't fix the issue.
> I could flash the bios with my second system without any problems so, so I'm really not sure what is the cause of the problem.
> 
> Do you have any ideas?


did you disable the video driver in device manager?

NVFlash.zip 714k .zip file


Current Status of EK waterblocks:


----------



## Geicher

Yes I did, but I get the same error with the version you attached unfortunately


----------



## Silent Scone

Make sure you're running prompt as administrator.


----------



## Ceris

I'm curious what you guys think, Gigabyte G1, ASUS Strix, or Galax HOF? I'm really leaning towards getting the HOF, but I'm having trouble deciding; the card is really beautiful and I want to see how far I can get it on air, the G1 would wind up being 125$ cheaper though, so I'm conflicted.


----------



## Geicher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Make sure you're running prompt as administrator.


Yep, I'm also running it in Admin mode.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you let slinky beat you.


lol saw that ages ago







. I might try and top it tomorrow. Not fussed with these now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Yes I did, but I get the same error with the version you attached unfortunately


Sorry -okay. what works for the strix, did not work for the classified. here's nvflash that works with the strix 980. Just have to try a few (very new) versions to find the right one. you're using the gaming G1?
have you looked in the OP of this thread?

nvflash_5.190.0.1.zip 709k .zip file


----------



## Geicher

I'm using the EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked and had to reflash the SC Bios for a few reasons, but I already tried like 20 different NVFlash versions, without success. (The one you just posted crashs too)

I guess it is somehow related to my mainboard (Gigabyte X99-UD4), because flashing the card with my second computer is just working fine. (Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> I'm using the EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked and had to reflash the SC Bios for a few reasons, but I already tried like 20 different NVFlash versions, without success. (The one you just posted crashs too)
> 
> I guess it is somehow related to my mainboard (Gigabyte X99-UD4), because flashing the card with my second computer is just working fine. (Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3)


whoa... that's REALLY weird. good that you got it fixed with your other MB.


----------



## Geicher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa... that's REALLY weird. good that you got it fixed with your other MB.


Well, it's no solution but I won't flash my card every 2 days so it's actually not a big deal.
But I'm still curious what's the issue...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Well, it's no solution but I won't flash my card every 2 days so it's actually not a big deal.
> But I'm still curious what's the issue...


yeah - never came across a situation where the mobo/cpu would reject a dos level command string like that since you'd think the software (at that level) has no idea what platform it's running on. Maybe you should check your x99 system carefully.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Hey Jpmboy I just checked my computer and it seems that the on board gpu was disabled, I couldn't find it on the bios and the device manager lists only my gtx 980. I remember I had an issue updating the driver for the graphics on the motherboard. Any other reason that I get like 10 FPS on 3D Mark 11 Firestrike on just stock GTX 980 settings?


----------



## Geicher

Speaking about DOS, i can remember the Live USB Stick NVFlash version telling me "No Nvidia display adapter found" after running "nvflash --list"...

I think I just have to wait for a BIOS or NVFlash Update...


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy I just checked my computer and it seems that the on board gpu was disabled, I couldn't find it on the bios and the device manager lists only my gtx 980. I remember I had an issue updating the driver for the graphics on the motherboard. Any other reason that I get like 10 FPS on 3D Mark 11 Firestrike on just stock GTX 980 settings?


I have to ask the obvious question here. Are you on 3dmark ultra? That would explain 10 or less frames per second.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have to ask the obvious question here. Are you on 3dmark ultra? That would explain 10 or less frames per second.


Huh I thought these GTX 980 were supposed to be 4k ready with 4 monitors. This is indeed the answer though I ran the ultra because all the others stated they were for OCed cards and multiple cards. Sorry as I said I am new to all of this.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Huh I thought these GTX 980 were supposed to be 4k ready with 4 monitors. This is indeed the answer though I ran the ultra because all the others stated they were for OCed cards and multiple cards. Sorry as I said I am new to all of this.


glad to help. You could have 4x titan Zs and not be ready for 4x4K

Edit: BTW did you guys see the price drop on these things?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Thank you kindly. BTW can anyone direct me to some beginner OC guides?


----------



## ThornTwist

For CPU or GPU?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> For CPU or GPU?


Both, I don't know anything about either. And seeing as how I tried to boost my GTX 980 slightly with Evga Percision right now and caused every benchmark to crash on startup (Valley,Heaven & Fire Strike) I think i'd better read up on it a bit before i destroy my components.


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Both, I don't know anything about either. And seeing as how I tried to boost my GTX 980 slightly with Evga Percision right now and caused every benchmark to crash on startup (Valley,Heaven & Fire Strike) I think i'd better read up on it a bit before i destroy my components.


There is a great article over at pc gamer by Dave James "How to over clock your graphics card" Oct/20/2014 I found it very helpful with NVidia's Maxwell cards.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Huh I thought these GTX 980 were supposed to be 4k ready with 4 monitors. This is indeed the answer though I ran the ultra because all the others stated they were for OCed cards and multiple cards. Sorry as I said I am new to all of this.


First welcome to Overclocking.net.









While the GTX 980's work with 4K monitors gaming at 4K is a long way from actually being able to get 60 fps on a 4K monitor, Maxwell while it's the best card available righ now it still is forced on its knees for 4K gaming. Fire Strike, Valley and Heaven are excellent for testing stable OCs. Here's a link to overclocking 2nd Gen Maxwell.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Thank you very much for all of your help everyone, exactly the reason I joined OCN


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Both, I don't know anything about either. And seeing as how I tried to boost my GTX 980 slightly with Evga Percision right now and caused every benchmark to crash on startup (Valley,Heaven & Fire Strike) I think i'd better read up on it a bit before i destroy my components.


for general haswell (and specific haswell-e): http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/3300_20

some info in the first post. serach OCN for the HASWELL OC thread. good stuff there.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Huh I thought these GTX 980 were supposed to be 4k ready with 4 monitors. This is indeed the answer though I ran the ultra because all the others stated they were for OCed cards and multiple cards. Sorry as I said I am new to all of this.


Yea, 4x4K monitors.. Not going to happen for gaming. Lol
But, 4K on a single monitor with SLI 980's.. Now that's very possible. Obviously it's game engine and SLI profile dependent. I do enjoy 4K gaming =D


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ??? Its actullay not doing even 7500Mhz now. Trying 7400Mhz, but this is the lowest I will try. If it crashes again at 7400Mhz then this card is NOT a keeper!


He butt dialed you and that was the message/response he left...


----------



## Nyaka

Quote:


> _skyn3t vBios Data Base Download: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> vBios Data Base
> 
> vBios still in test fase be patient and hang on.
> Version 84.XX.XX.XX.XX Copyright (C) 1996-2014 NVIDIA Corp Modded by skyn3t Haha..
> Base clock : TBA Mhz
> Boost 2.0 Disable tongue.gif
> Power Limit 200w @ 100% and 400w @ 200%
> Voltage TBA.
> we are working on it thumb.gif_


Where it is? How log time to release?

Sory 4 my bad eng.


----------



## Systemlord

Tonight I achieved a 300MHz overclock on my GPU Clock water cooled GTX 980 on stock voltage with no memory overclock. Afterburner settings for Core Voltage +0, Power Limit 125% and Core Clock +300MHz . I tried 320MHz on Core Clock and upped Core Voltage to 10,20,30,40 and even +50 Core Voltage and Heaven crash right away so I backed off to 300MHz which seems rock stable. My overclock has increase GPU temperature by 5C ASIC Quality 77.6%, from experience I believe I have found my maximum GPU clock of 1591MHz on stock voltage.

Time to overclock my Memory. Does that seem about average?

*Edit* I increased the VRAM 100MHz and it crashed, how does the memory overclock affect GPU overclock? Is there a relationship between overclocking GPU and VRAM?


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Tonight I achieved a 300MHz overclock on my GPU Clock water cooled GTX 980 on stock voltage with no memory overclock. Afterburner settings for Core Voltage +0, Power Limit 125% and Core Clock +300MHz . I tried 320MHz on Core Clock and upped Core Voltage to 10,20,30,40 and even +50 Core Voltage and Heaven crash right away so I backed off to 300MHz which seems rock stable. My overclock has increase GPU temperature by 5C ASIC Quality 77.6%, from experience I believe I have found my maximum GPU clock of 1591MHz on stock voltage.
> 
> Time to overclock my Memory. Does that seem about average?
> 
> *Edit* I increased the VRAM 100MHz and it crashed, how does the memory overclock affect GPU overclock?


I made the same experiment since yesterday.

If you don't touch the memory, you can have high core clock without touching the voltage.
As soon as you touch memory, you'll have to increase the voltage if you want to keep a higher clock.

With my card, I can have 1545/8010 at stock voltage. I need +87mV if I want to do 1600/7600 (well, I need to tweak the voltage, maybe I can go lower).


----------



## MonarchX

Which memory do MSI Gaming 4G cards and EVGA SC cards and all other GTX 980 cards have? Mine is Hynix and it fondles monkey balls with its nose @ 7400Mhz!


----------



## Tideman

Don't want to make a new thread so I'll ask it here..

If the core clock fluctuates constantly throughout a 2hr gaming session is that a sign of instability? I don't mean by a lot (in my case I had it at 1455, and it was bouncing back and forth from 1443). The latter is stable by the way...
I only got 1443 stable (without additional voltage) after fixing the stupid voltage discrepancy issue affecting SLI cards that nvidia claims is not an issue lol. Starting to think my cards are just terrible. Their ASIC values are 86% and 69% though so hardly the worst I would have thought.......


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Yea, 4x4K monitors.. Not going to happen for gaming. Lol
> But, 4K on a single monitor with SLI 980's.. Now that's very possible. Obviously it's game engine and SLI profile dependent. I do enjoy 4K gaming =D


No, not really. I mean maybe with 5960X, but with my humble 3770K @ 4.8Ghz, I barely get 50-60fps in several games @ 4K with SLI GTX 980 @ 1450Mhz, even without V-Sync. SLI has so many disadvantages that I can't even consider it a choice for a gamer who seeks both high framerate and good responsiveness, unless he or she uses a moni-crap-tor like ASUS ROG or ASUS VG248QE with ultra-low input lag. I don't know if there are any 4K monitors with very low input lag, but you would bound to use only those, which are very likely to be TN with unbearable image quality and complete lack of black color.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Don't want to make a new thread so I'll ask it here..
> 
> If the core clock fluctuates constantly throughout a 2hr gaming session is that a sign of instability? I don't mean by a lot (in my case I had it at 1455, and it was bouncing back and forth from 1443). The latter is stable by the way...
> I only got 1443 stable (without additional voltage) after fixing the stupid voltage discrepancy issue affecting SLI cards that nvidia claims is not an issue lol. Starting to think my cards are just terrible. Their ASIC values are 86% and 69% though so hardly the worst I would have thought.......


Try each card by itself. Are they both water-cooled? The high ASIC card probably performs extremely well, but the low ASIC card is keeping your SLI setup down. You have to try each one separately and try adding voltage. I find that throttling and core instability in SLI is far more likely than with a single card. Too high of OC on either core or VRAM does the same. For example, if I set VRAM to unstable 7800Mhz and core to 1550Mhz, then my core fluctuates big time. If I lower VRAM to stable 7500Mhz, then core stops fluctuating. Its all about trial and error. Takes me good 3-4 days of adjustments, benchmarks, and gaming to find those near-perfect settings.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> I made the same experiment since yesterday.
> 
> If you don't touch the memory, you can have high core clock without touching the voltage.
> As soon as you touch memory, you'll have to increase the voltage if you want to keep a higher clock. Adding more voltage does nothing to stabilized any of my overclocks, strange!
> 
> With my card, I can have 1545/8010 at stock voltage. I need +87mV if I want to do 1600/7600 (well, I need to tweak the voltage, maybe I can go lower).


My memory is super sensitive, it causes my GPU overclock to become unstable accept when memory is stock. The only way for me to keep my GPU at 1590MHz is to leave my memory alone. Also make sure when your overclocking to disable v-sync because if I run v-sync I can get higher overclocks across the board, enabling v-sync is cheating in my book. You want that GPU pegged at 100% load during overclocking!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Which memory do MSI Gaming 4G cards and EVGA SC cards and all other GTX 980 cards have? Mine is Hynix and it fondles monkey balls with its nose @ 7400Mhz!


If it makes you feel any better my memory won't even go to 7200MHz (+200), crashes instantly even if my GPU is stock clocks stock voltage! On the flip side of things my max GPU clock is 1590MHz stock clocks with 125% Power Limit, if I lower to 100% Power Limit GPU down clocks.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Try each card by itself. Are they both water-cooled? *The high ASIC card probably performs extremely well, but the low ASIC card is keeping your SLI setup down*. You have to try each one separately and try adding voltage. I find that throttling and core instability in SLI is far more likely than with a single card. Too high of OC on either core or VRAM does the same. For example, if I set VRAM to unstable 7800Mhz and core to 1550Mhz, then my core fluctuates big time. If I lower VRAM to stable 7500Mhz, then core stops fluctuating. Its all about trial and error. Takes me good 3-4 days of adjustments, benchmarks, and gaming to find those near-perfect settings.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking as well but I thought I'd still at least get a bit higher at stock voltage.
No, they are on stock cooling, so temps get a bit out of hand sometimes too which probably plays a part. Certain games push them into the high 70s even with a custom fan curve. Throttling perhaps?
Interesting about the memory clock.. I don't have it that high currently (7600) but I will definitely try lowering it and see if it helps. Thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

...posted some 980 Classified observations here > http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified/1810#post_23185103


----------



## famich

So far so good :SLI @1625MHz

valley1625.jpg 1106k .jpg file


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Which memory do MSI Gaming 4G cards and EVGA SC cards and all other GTX 980 cards have? Mine is Hynix and it fondles monkey balls with its nose @ 7400Mhz!


Both my EVGA 980 sc have Samsung and hit 8000 no problem i don't run this high though.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> No, not really. I mean maybe with 5960X, but with my humble 3770K @ 4.8Ghz, I barely get 50-60fps in several games @ 4K with SLI GTX 980 @ 1450Mhz, even without V-Sync. SLI has so many disadvantages that I can't even consider it a choice for a gamer who seeks both high framerate and good responsiveness, unless he or she uses a moni-crap-tor like ASUS ROG or ASUS VG248QE with ultra-low input lag. I don't know if there are any 4K monitors with very low input lag, but you would bound to use only those, which are very likely to be TN with unbearable image quality and complete lack of black color.


Like is said.. Game engine/coding SLI profile dependent. For instance I can play BF4 on Ultra preset with 2xAA and run 60 to 90 fps on 64 player maps without issue, but playing Crysis 3 on high settings can be a struggle at times dropping below 60 fps easily.
When it comes to input lag it doesn't even bother me at all with my last few monitors being IPS and not the best for input lag (zr30w to 34um95 to 49ub8500). But I guess "feeling" input lag is somewhat subjective as long as it's not excessive. So for me I'm not bound to only those two Asus monitors.


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Which memory do MSI Gaming 4G cards and EVGA SC cards and all other GTX 980 cards have? Mine is Hynix and it fondles monkey balls with its nose @ 7400Mhz!


My 980 SC has Samsung memory.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> My memory is super sensitive, it causes my GPU overclock to become unstable accept when memory is stock. The only way for me to keep my GPU at 1590MHz is to leave my memory alone. Also make sure when your overclocking to disable v-sync because if I run v-sync I can get higher overclocks across the board, enabling v-sync is cheating in my book. You want that GPU pegged at 100% load during overclocking!
> If it makes you feel any better my memory won't even go to 7200MHz (+200), crashes instantly even if my GPU is stock clocks stock voltage! On the flip side of things my max GPU clock is 1590MHz stock clocks with 125% Power Limit, if I lower to 100% Power Limit GPU down clocks.


I don't use v-sync .









What memory do you have? It's strange, because a lot of people seems to go real high with the 970/980 vram.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> My 980 SC has Samsung memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use v-sync .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory do you have? It's strange, because a lot of people seems to go real high with the 970/980 vram.


Yes, which makes my situation even worse! One card does 1475Mhz/8000Mhz OC with Samsung memory and NoLimits/GameStable BIOS mod and another card does 1540/7400Mhz OC with Hynix memory and NoLimits/GameStable BIOS mod. The 1540Mhz card can actually clock much higher under water (1575Mhz+) or in very cold weather.

I can either keep one of the cards or try Amazon exchange one more time, but what are the chances I will get a GPU that can clock as high as 1540Mhz on air with NoLimit/GameStable BIOS mod and have Samsung VRAM that can clock to 8000Mhz??? My goal was this - get a card that can do at least 1500Mhz GPU OC and 7800Mhz VRAM OC with modded BIOS. I obviously haven't met my goal, but maybe I superseded it by getting a card that can clock 1540Mhz on air and 1575Mhz+ on water, but at the cost of 7400Mhz OC instead of 7800-8000Mhz OC.

What would be faster for 1080p games - 1540Mhz GPU / 7400Mhz VRAM card OR 1500Mhz GPU / 8000Mhz VRAM card? They say that 7400Mhz is already very fast and will not bottleneck, especially at 1080p. Supposedly, going from 7400Mhz to 8000Mhz is not going to provide much benefit as having 1540Mhz GPU OC instead of 1500Mhz GPU OC. *Is that actually true?* VRAM OC increase would be whooping 5-8% while GPU OC would be some 2%. Yet is it the GPU OC that matters more, right?


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes, which makes my situation even worse! One card does 1475Mhz/8000Mhz OC with Samsung memory and NoLimits/GameStable BIOS mod and another card does 1540/7400Mhz OC with Hynix memory and NoLimits/GameStable BIOS mod. The 1540Mhz card can actually clock much higher under water (1575Mhz+) or in very cold weather.
> 
> I can either keep one of the cards or try Amazon exchange one more time, but what are the chances I will get a GPU that can clock as high as 1540Mhz on air with NoLimit/GameStable BIOS mod and have Samsung VRAM that can clock to 8000Mhz??? My goal was this - get a card that can do at least 1500Mhz GPU OC and 7800Mhz VRAM OC with modded BIOS. I obviously haven't met my goal, but maybe I superseded it by getting a card that can clock 1540Mhz on air and 1575Mhz+ on water, but at the cost of 7400Mhz OC instead of 7800-8000Mhz OC.
> 
> What would be faster for 1080p games - 1540Mhz GPU / 7400Mhz VRAM card OR 1500Mhz GPU / 8000Mhz VRAM card? They say that 7400Mhz is already very fast and will not bottleneck, especially at 1080p. Supposedly, going from 7400Mhz to 8000Mhz is not going to provide much benefit as having 1540Mhz GPU OC instead of 1500Mhz GPU OC. *Is that actually true?* VRAM OC increase would be whooping 5-8% while GPU OC would be some 2%. Yet is it the GPU OC that matters more, right?


The most benefits you will see from vram OC will be on benchmarking results.

When it comes to gaming, Core overclocking had always bring me a lot more benefits than vram.
An interesting video on Youtube:





That's why I wouldn't change the card if I were you, especially at 1080p. Your vram will never be a bottleneck, 7400mhz is plenty and a 1540 core is nice IMO.


----------



## MonarchX

Actually, both cards score IDENTICALLY at 3DMark and Unigine benchmarks. That means that VRAM does make a difference in benchmarks. I am stuck at 13050 FireStrike Standard marks. Its like a curse! I want my 13250 marks!

What is a good way to measure gaming performance? Just use built-in benchmarks, such as the ones in Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor and Dragon Ages: Inquisition?


----------



## MonarchX

1540 / 7400Mhz 3DMark FireStrike Standard Score = 13050 marks
1540 / 7800Mhz 3DMark FireStrike Standard Score = 13250 marks

So, 400Mhz VRAM difference = 200 marks. *Isn't that considered a rather BIG difference?*

I think that GTX 980 is efficient in VRAM utilization and where GTX 780 Ti did not benefit much from VRAM over 7000Mhz, GTX 980 does benefit, significantly.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 1540 / 7400Mhz 3DMark FireStrike Standard Score = 13050 marks
> 1540 / 7800Mhz 3DMark FireStrike Standard Score = 13250 marks
> 
> So, 400Mhz VRAM difference = 200 marks. *Isn't that considered a rather BIG difference?*
> 
> *I think that GTX 980 is efficient in VRAM utilization and where GTX 780 Ti did not benefit much from VRAM over 7000Mhz, GTX 980 does benefit, significantly.*


I'd say bandwidth-starved rather than efficiently utilizing. I wonder how that difference translates into games at differing resolutions or with differing levels of AA. Compression and additional cache can only do so much, the low bandwidth of GM204 chips relative to the 780s or 290s may still very well become a limiting factor in some cases.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'd say bandwidth-starved rather than efficiently utilizing. I wonder how that difference translates into games at differing resolutions or with differing levels of AA. Compression and additional cache can only do so much, the low bandwidth of GM204 chips relative to the 780s or 290s may still very well become a limiting factor in some cases.


My three 980s where as fast or faster than my overclocked 780s. That was stock. After some quick and dirty OC I am hitting higher fps and much higher benchmarks. The games are running at 5760x1080 btw. As a whole package, 980 smokes the 780 in my experience so far. 780ti, not so much comparing my numbers to others. Results have been so good, I'm tempted to grab a fourth 980 for giggles. Or a 1TB ssd. Decisions.


----------



## trawetSluaP

I'm a little confused, anyone care to help?

I received a 980 Classified and have been trying to OC but came upon a strnage issue.

At stock voltage which is displayed at 1.206v I can add +104 to the core and +600 to the memory for final clocks of 1533/8200. I'm pretty impressed with this as the fans don't go above 45-50% and max temps have been 65-68.

My confusion comes for adding voltage. I've been under the assumption that adding additional voltage will allow me to OC the card further. However, when I add voltage even to the already stable OC mentioned above the driver crashes. Now I'm clearly missing something. Can someone explain my error?

To add (in case it's relevant), The Power Target is set to 100% as the highest I've seen the card reach so far is 91%.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'm a little confused, anyone care to help?
> 
> I received a 980 Classified and have been trying to OC but came upon a strnage issue.
> 
> At stock voltage which is displayed at 1.206v I can add +104 to the core and +600 to the memory for final clocks of 1533/8200. I'm pretty impressed with this as the fans don't go above 45-50% and max temps have been 65-68.
> 
> My confusion comes for adding voltage. I've been under the assumption that adding additional voltage will allow me to OC the card further. However, when I add voltage even to the already stable OC mentioned above the driver crashes. Now I'm clearly missing something. Can someone explain my error?
> 
> To add (in case it's relevant), The Power Target is set to 100% as the highest I've seen the card reach so far is 91%.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


When does the driver crash - in game or in benchmark?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> When does the driver crash - in game or in benchmark?


During Heaven 4.0 at the moment. I always check for stability in Heaven before moving onto 3DMark and games.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> During Heaven 4.0 at the moment. I always check for stability in Heaven before moving onto 3DMark and games.


Interesting. What program are you using to overclock and adjust voltage with?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Interesting. What program are you using to overclock and adjust voltage with?


The latest Precision X - 5.2.5


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'm a little confused, anyone care to help?
> 
> I received a 980 Classified and have been trying to OC but came upon a strnage issue.
> 
> At stock voltage which is displayed at 1.206v I can add +104 to the core and +600 to the memory for final clocks of 1533/8200. I'm pretty impressed with this as the fans don't go above 45-50% and max temps have been 65-68.
> 
> My confusion comes for adding voltage. I've been under the assumption that adding additional voltage will allow me to OC the card further. However, when I add voltage even to the already stable OC mentioned above the driver crashes. Now I'm clearly missing something. Can someone explain my error?
> 
> To add (in case it's relevant), The Power Target is set to 100% as the highest I've seen the card reach so far is 91%.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


I had this issue and EVGA RMA'd it. Turned out the card wasn't even stable at stock either, after some gaming. Second card doesn't suffer this problem.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I had this issue and EVGA RMA'd it. Turned out the card wasn't even stable at stock either, after some gaming. Second card doesn't suffer this problem.


I've contacted EVGA about it now but the card seems fine at stock, although it did just crash in Far Cry 4 with my OC, although the game probably isn't the best to test an OC at the moment.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I've contacted EVGA about it now but the card seems fine at stock, although it did just crash in Far Cry 4 with my OC, although the game probably isn't the best to test an OC at the moment.


I think they will RMA it for you regardless as I didn't request one myself. They were already in the process of starting an RMA for me before I had discovered it wasn't stable at stock. At that point the RMA was set in stone of course.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, this Hynix memory card of mine is not handling even 7400Mhz! Maybe its not the memory, but *the card is faulty?* It just suddenly the whole screen gets covered in 16-color rainbow colored squares, lines, grids, etc. and artifacts all over, then mouse stops responding and audio locks up. Thing is - it can happen EVEN WITHOUT ANY stress on the card! No artifacts of any kind occur before this happens and at times VRAM can clock as high as 2000Mhz to run benchmarks without artifacts, but then suddenly I get that instant artifact-galore crash. It makes me wonder whether the issue is some place else?! It just happens suddenly, out of nowhere, BAM. Looks like I will have to do another Amazon exchange after all if I cannot resolve this problem. I think it may even happen with stock clocks. I just need to wait a while before it happens.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quick question, I see everyone posting memory clocks at or near 8000, where do you see this number exactly? I have my gtx 980 at +720 currently for mem but gpu-z shows 2122.9 mhz no where near 8000


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I think they will RMA it for you regardless as I didn't request one myself. They were already in the process of starting an RMA for me before I had discovered it wasn't stable at stock. At that point the RMA was set in stone of course.


I posted this in other forums to get a range of people's opinions and one person is claiming the card is fine and it's my unfamiliarity with overclocking. Surely this isn't the case? Although I'm sure he misunderstood my post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Quick question, I see everyone posting memory clocks at or near 8000, where do you see this number exactly? I have my gtx 980 at +720 currently for mem but gpu-z shows 2122.9 mhz no where near 8000


you are running 8.492Ghz effective memory clock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Quick question, I see everyone posting memory clocks at or near 8000, where do you see this number exactly? I have my gtx 980 at +720 currently for mem but gpu-z shows 2122.9 mhz no where near 8000


it's GDDR5 memory, so is the effective frequency is 4x the actual. 2123x4=8492

oops - lilchronic beat me to it.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Ahh thanks for the explanation! I was able to get up to +750, once i got to 800 it started showing artifacts. But i started overclocking the core and had to turn it down to +700 due to crashes. Is it safe to overvolt the 980 to 87? i heard someone said that nvidia said it's fine and wont brick your card. Mines been staying at 28c max


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Ahh thanks for the explanation! I was able to get up to +750, once i got to 800 it started showing artifacts. But i started overclocking the core and had to turn it down to +700 due to crashes. Is it safe to overvolt the 980 to 87? i heard someone said that nvidia said it's fine and wont brick your card. Mines been staying at 28c max


yeah thats no problem if your on stock bios just max it all out, voltage and power limit


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats no problem if your on stock bios just max it all out, voltage and power limit


What is stock bios? no tweaking to the bios?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> The latest Precision X - 5.2.5


I have had tons of problems with the newest precision x's. I cant even use anything beyond 4.X without games and drivers crashing. Well this was on the first 2-3 sets of drivers we had for the 980 at least. I had no issues with the older version or any of the newer versions of afterburner though. I would try using another program for overclocking first and see if that's your problem. If not its possibly an issue with the card like you were told already.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> My 980 SC has Samsung memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use v-sync .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory do you have? It's strange, because a lot of people seems to go real high with the 970/980 vram.


I have the Samsung memory, I have done research all morning and have found out why I think I'm having problems with my VRAM. It's the memory controller that's the problem, never have I seen any artifacts when overclocking VRAM. That tells me that it's the memory controller on the GPU, I'm already pumping 1590MHz out of the GPU and I believe that's why when I add voltage or try to overclock the VRAM Heaven just plain old crashes, the screen goes black and 5 second later Heaven reboots and starts again.

Going to give Precision X a try instead of Afterburner.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I have had tons of problems with the newest precision x's. I cant even use anything beyond 4.X without games and drivers crashing. Well this was on the first 2-3 sets of drivers we had for the 980 at least. I had no issues with the older version or any of the newer versions of afterburner though. I would try using another program for overclocking first and see if that's your problem. If not its possibly an issue with the card like you were told already.


Ok, what would you recommend as the best program?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> What is stock bios? no tweaking to the bios?


the stock bios that comes on your card. if you dont know that then im sure you haven't flashed a custom bios with increased power target to your card.









and even if you had a custom bios flashed on to your card i think you would still be fine maxing out voltage and power target.

*EDIT*:... think i kinda miss read your post yes stock bios is no tweaking in bios. the original manufacture's bios that came with the card


----------



## BeginnerBob

I thought higher voltage was supposed to give you more room for OC I get the same OC with max voltage as I do with just 0 voltage. +700/+150 Crashes if i even try to do 160 regardless of the voltage


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...first run w/ 980 Classified on water...still some nice room left > but need to understand all those new vars in EVBot


are there a lot of new settings with the new evbot firmware? I really want to try. Is it locked to 1.5v again? To me that is starting to suck, I was getting to about 1.675v on my strix last night and it seemed to scale with the additional voltage. With the 780 and ti classy's I couldn't go above around 1.5v. Maybe a little higher with a high pwm setting.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I thought higher voltage was supposed to give you more room for OC I get the same OC with max voltage as I do with just 0 voltage. +700/+150 Crashes if i even try to do 160 regardless of the voltage


you only have voltage controll for the core clock not memory clocks


----------



## BeginnerBob

Yeah and it's the core that I can't push further. The men i can bring up to +750 but the core I can't bring past +150 or I crash regardless of the voltage


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I thought higher voltage was supposed to give you more room for OC I get the same OC with max voltage as I do with just 0 voltage. +700/+150 Crashes if i even try to do 160 regardless of the voltage


Higher voltage is only good when your GPU will handle it, my GPU reached 1591 MHz on stock voltage and it won't do any better with more voltage only TDP increase to 125%. My VRAM can't even go to 200 MHz, strange considering it's Samsung VRAM chips, then again it isn't the VRAM that's holding me back, it's the memory controller on my GPU die. It would have been great if I could reach 8 GHz VRAM with my 1591 MHz GPU overclock!

It looks like we are getting opposite results, my GPU OC and your VRAM OC.


----------



## victoryotje

This is my Stable overclock on a MSI GTX 980 Gaming with Game Stable bios version.

Is it a nice OC?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> This is my Stable overclock on a MSI GTX 980 Gaming with Game Stable bios version.
> 
> Is it a nice OC?


can you run 3dmark at that speed or just the gpuz load tester? If 3dmark passes that is a nice oc for air and the temps you have. Stock volts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> are there a lot of new settings with the new evbot firmware? I really want to try. Is it locked to 1.5v again? To me that is starting to suck, I was getting to about 1.675v on my strix last night and it seemed to scale with the additional voltage. With the 780 and ti classy's I couldn't go above around 1.5v. Maybe a little higher with a high pwm setting.


Yes, a few I had to figure out (before returning the classifieds and getting another strix







) NOw I need to flash the bot back for my kingpins... Dude - 1.6+ V on the strix? did you do the memory mod?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah and it's the core that I can't push further. The men i can bring up to +750 but the core I can't bring past +150 or I crash regardless of the voltage


try increasing the core 13MHz at a time... eg, 26, 39, 130, 260... etc. (at least kelper have 13MHz bins) what are you using to control the voltage with the stock bios?


----------



## victoryotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> can you run 3dmark at that speed or just the gpuz load tester? If 3dmark passes that is a nice oc for air and the temps you have. Stock volts?


Yes I can run 3Dmark, valley and game with those settings stable. Just used the gpuz loader for screenshot proof







. didnt touch voltages but they are already changed by the bios I guess. only changed the max power limit slider


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, a few I had to figure out (before returning the classifieds and getting another strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) NOw I need to flash the bot back for my kingpins... Dude - 1.6+ V on the strix? did you do the memory mod?
> try increasing the core 13MHz at a time... eg, 26, 39, 130, 260... etc. (at least kelper have 13MHz bins) what are you using to control the voltage with the stock bios?


ya I did the mem and pll mods. 1.85v on mem and 1.3v pll. I actually passed firestrike at 8800mhz but that was with a stock core clock just trying to see what it could do. My best score the memory was much lower. But it was my first time with x99, the rve, 5960x and stix on ln2 so I can do much better. I was just trying to get a feel for everything last night. But I did crack the top 10 at hwbot for single card firestrike. About to upload everything now. Still on a high after last night. Finished at 5 in the morning and it was the best night of benching for me so far.

Ive never experienced a graphics card with no cold bug and so rock solid when cold. I was used to the kingpin which always crashed so much, I don't think the strix crashed one time because of cold. and the rve was rock solid. Very amazing experience. still can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Wihglah

Damn.

Spent the last 3 days trying to figure out why my machine is suddenly unstable. I was even getting CTDs at stock GPU clocks.

Then I realised I changed my RAM up to 2400MHz last week. Back down to 2000MHz, and two hours of Crysis 3 later - problem solved.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try increasing the core 13MHz at a time... eg, 26, 39, 130, 260... etc. (at least kelper have 13MHz bins) what are you using to control the voltage with the stock bios?


Just using evga precision x 16 i tried in 13 increments but still maxing out at +150 i can do like +156 but i don't think it was stable and 169 was an immediate crash


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Higher voltage is only good when your GPU will handle it, my GPU reached 1591 MHz on stock voltage and it won't do any better with more voltage only TDP increase to 125%. My VRAM can't even go to 200 MHz, strange considering it's Samsung VRAM chips, then again it isn't the VRAM that's holding me back, it's the memory controller on my GPU die. It would have been great if I could reach 8 GHz VRAM with my 1591 MHz GPU overclock!
> 
> It looks like we are getting opposite results, my GPU OC and your VRAM OC.


Seems like it, is a 1567 core with a 8413 mem clock bad considering I have a watercooling system? I feel like I am not able to use it to it's full potential seeing as how I get a max temp of 29c at full load on the GPU and 47c on my CPU which is stock but I don't think that matters. not to mention I don't think I even have to touch the TDP because I see a maximum of 68% power consumption from the card


----------



## MonarchX

Why are people sticking to Stock volts? Just to keep temps low? Do you now even add the stock 87mV? Why would extra voltage be so bad?


----------



## MonarchX

You guys with your nice WC setups and supreme OC make me jello-jelly-jelly-JELLY and make me want to kick my crap-uter, piece of kaka!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Seems like it, is a 1567 core with a 8413 mem clock bad considering I have a watercooling system? I feel like I am not able to use it to it's full potential seeing as how I get a max temp of 29c at full load on the GPU and 47c on my CPU which is stock but I don't think that matters. not to mention I don't think I even have to touch the TDP because I see a maximum of 68% power consumption from the card


I would be proud to have your overclock, watercooling doesn't always mean you'll get a great overclock be can contribute to it. There are other factors to overclocking, some chips are just stubborn and won't clock any higher even when increasing the voltage.

Being a 28nm node I worry about going to far with these overclocks, I believe going any higher than what Nvidia allows will shorten the life of your GPU! Sure maybe more unlocked voltages might get me even higher overclocks buy at what cost, how much is to much... I guess we shall find out in a few months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why are people sticking to Stock volts? Just to keep temps low? Do you not even add the stock 87mV? Why would extra voltage be so bad?


Because more voltage doesn't always meen a higher overclock. I don't get any higher overclocks with more voltage, whether it's +0 or +87mv, it doesn't matter my GPU causes Heaven to crash. Same thing with my memory, no amount of voltage gets me past +200 MHz. Remember when attempting to overclock your memory, your overclocking the memory controller, my memory controller is neutering my Samsung memory chips that are quite possibly capable of much more.

It was the same thing when I overclocked my Ivy Bridge, memory controller limited my overclock.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Ah okay so since voltage doesn't really do anything for me I should just keep it at stock? And what would shorten the life of the cards. Higher power consumption or high temps cause temps are not a problem for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Just using evga precision x 16 i tried in 13 increments but still maxing out at +150 i can do like +156 but i don't think it was stable and 169 was an immediate crash


you should increase voltage and watch your temps. post a screen shot of your PX settings, and the "Manage 3D settings tab in nv control panel.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should increase voltage and watch your temps. post a screen shot of your PX settings, and the "Manage 3D settings tab in nv control panel.




I haven't touched anything in NV control panel so the manage 3D settings is all at default


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Ah okay so since voltage doesn't really do anything for me I should just keep it at stock? And what would shorten the life of the cards. Higher power consumption or high temps cause temps are not a problem for me


You'll likely hit your voltage limit long before your temperature limit.


----------



## BeginnerBob

So i found that if I use kboost I can achieve up to +190 on the core clock. What's the drawback to kboost if my temp stays under 32c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched anything in NV control panel so the manage 3D settings is all at default


... so you're not happy with 1568 core and 8400 memory... with air cooling?









with load that will be near 1600


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched anything in NV control panel so the manage 3D settings is all at default


Do you have AA and graphics options in Heaven set to ultra, if not your not really stressing anything.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... so you're not happy with 1568 core and 8400 memory... with air cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with load that will be near 1600


Not saying I am not happy I am just wondering if those are good scores, and not air cooling; custom water loop


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Hey guys I just picked up a 980 and I am limited to 1.2v/ +37mv in both precision and afterburner is there anything I can do to fix this? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Not saying I am not happy I am just wondering if those are good scores, and not air cooling; custom water loop


Lol - with WC, dial up the voltage and post some scores...


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - with WC, dial up the voltage and post some scores...


Hey @Jpmboy is being limited to 1.2v/+37mv on 980 normal? I can seem to get any higher on both afterburner / precision.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy is being limited to 1.2v/+37mv on 980 normal? I can seem to get any higher on both afterburner / precision.


What brand? Seems like a low bin chip.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What brand? Seems like a low bin chip.


@Systemlord Galax GTX 980 Hall of Fame

Here come on over to our thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1476455/galax-galaxy-kfa2-hof-owners-club

Other owners such as @Maintenance Bot are reporting the same problem. Our thread OP just sent Skyn3t a PM with the bios so he can fix it.
If you have not heard of the 980 HOF yet heres link to product page - http://www.galaxstore.net/product-p/98nqh6dnd2tx.htm

Gallery of pics I took -


http://imgur.com/4EF2P


My 3DMark FS score @ 1520 core/ 1950 memory - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4808774?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> are there a lot of new settings with the new evbot firmware? I really want to try. Is it locked to 1.5v again? To me that is starting to suck, I was getting to about 1.675v on my strix last night and it seemed to scale with the additional voltage. With the 780 and ti classy's I couldn't go above around 1.5v. Maybe a little higher with a high pwm setting.


...some new settings (enable / disable LLC is my fav though post above was done w/ LLC enabled); also much more expansive NV VRM power frequencies (up to 1333, compared to 600 tops w/ 780 Ti Cl)...I think it goes past 1.5v just by playing with the EVBot selector, but haven't gone there yet re. 'apply' - briefly tried 1.425 w/ small load just to see where PrecX would put the vDroop (> 1.398).


----------



## Noufel

Those are mine and i confirm they are beasts,a nice upgrade from my trix 290 cfx ( very good gpus btw ) but not as the 980s










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=66hnz


----------



## carlhil2

Come on, man, you can do it, I push this on stock everything...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9022464


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I have the Samsung memory, I have done research all morning and have found out why I think I'm having problems with my VRAM. It's the memory controller that's the problem, never have I seen any artifacts when overclocking VRAM. That tells me that it's the memory controller on the GPU, I'm already pumping 1590MHz out of the GPU and I believe that's why when I add voltage or try to overclock the VRAM Heaven just plain old crashes, the screen goes black and 5 second later Heaven reboots and starts again.
> 
> Going to give Precision X a try instead of Afterburner.


Are you running a custom bios with GPC / XBAR / L2C / SYS at the same frequency? if so try one that has lower settings for XBAR / L2C / SYS. If its already lower then you could try lowering XBAR / L2C a bit more, that would hopefully prove that the mem controller is the limiting factor.


----------



## PCGameFan

Has water cooled their GTX 980? I'm considering the G10 for my 980's but wanted to know about others' experiences.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Are you running a custom bios with GPC / XBAR / L2C / SYS at the same frequency? if so try one that has lower settings for XBAR / L2C / SYS. If its already lower then you could try lowering XBAR / L2C a bit more, that would hopefully prove that the mem controller is the limiting factor.


No custom BIOS, on stock BIOS. I lost you at GPC / XBAR / L2C / SYS, I don't speak that language yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy is being limited to 1.2v/+37mv on 980 normal? I can seem to get any higher on both afterburner / precision.


not sure about the HOF. Mke sure enable Extended Range in AB and PX - which is sounds like you did. Hard to believe Galaxy would put that card out w/ that limitation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What brand? Seems like a low bin chip.


That wouldn't be related to the binning of the chip. Idle voltage may be, but voltage adjustment?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Come on, man, you can do it, I push this on stock everything...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9022464


the base memory on your card is 8000?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@Jpmboy Yea it doesn't make sense, im just going to flash a 980 reference rom onto it. That has 125% power / 1.25v. That should be good enough imo.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wait, what. What's your card? if you've got a Strix don't flash a reference rom of any kind on to it lol

Just seen previous post, the HOF is a completely redesigned PCB, flashing a reference BIOS on to it would most likely be a dead end street.


----------



## xSplinter

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4822615

msi gaming gtx980 @ 1554 mhz stock volt (1.212v) and i7 2600k stock.

it's good?

asic 79.6


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wait, what. What's your card? if you've got a Strix don't flash a reference rom of any kind on to it lol
> 
> Just seen previous post, the HOF is a completely redesigned PCB, flashing a reference BIOS on to it would most likely be a dead end street.


@Silent Scone Ok what rom would you recommend I flash onto it then? Ive never flashed but i guess I will have to for the HOF. 1.2v/116% is ridiculous. This card has dual bios as well just so you know. I just dont understand why they would give the card such low limits makes zero sense. I can provide you with DL link to the stock HOF rom if you like.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @Silent Scone Ok what rom would you recommend I flash onto it then? Ive never flashed but i guess I will have to for the HOF. 1.2v/116% is ridiculous. This card has dual bios as well just so you know. I just dont understand why they would give the card such low limits makes zero sense. I can provide you with DL link to the stock HOF rom if you like.


the best thing to do would be to adj the voltage and power limits in eh stock bios. Most/all 980s come under clocked and under volted.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii/0_20

don't forget to save a copy of your original, stock bios!!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the best thing to do would be to adj the voltage and power limits in eh stock bios. Most/all 980s come under clocked and under volted.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable/0_20
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii/0_20
> 
> don't forget to save a copy of your original, stock bios!!


@Jpmboy Ok well Im way too new to all this so I pmed @skyn3t with the HOF bios so he can release a proper version. If you want to take a look yourself here you go - https://mega.co.nz/#!1YtjBarB!AOLm2tfaAkiH_05vlGdDrb1auyiF4wMl4yRtKX49ndo


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Going to Purchase an EVGA 980 Cards x 2. I see that The 2983 by EVGA is less expensive than the 2982?? How does that work. When It has the reference cooler on it does that mean I could overclock that model whereas I could not overclock the 2983? Please Help. I made this mistake when I bought the EVGA 780 FTW and found out they dont make a full waterblock for it.... I need help. Point me to a link or try to give me a good explanation. Thank everyone so much.


----------



## Noufel

Hi
2x 980 g1 it's my first nvidia setup since my 6800 gt, i tried firestrike and got 18200 in performance 10600 in extrem and a 5800 in ultra all stock, temps are good max 65- 61 no coil whine.
Are those good results ???
The rest of my specs are in the sig btw


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the base memory on your card is 8000?


Nah, by stock, I mean the bios, cooling, etc...without adjusting the voltages..


----------



## menthuslayer

Stock bios here. It seems to me that at some point, I either have to choose between more core clock, or more memory clock on my sli 980's. Is there an optimal ratio here? Is more core always better, or is it ok to sacrafice x amount of core for y amount of memory speed? Obviously if you could get 50mhz memory for 1 mhz core clock, that seems like it would be worth it, but where is the line, is there a general guideline for this?

Also, maaaaaan, if firestrike isn't kicking my ass. I seem to have such stable overclocks, except for firestrike extreme, or ultra, the very last few seconds in the demo, right after the sword drops, maaaaaan, I keep crashing, and it isn't everytime, but it seems to happen more often than not. I can push the overclocks way higher with all other applications without to much issue, also my cards seem to be running hotter than they were say a few weeks ago. I don't think it's much hotter in the room, I did do a clean install of windows since. Just some interesting results for 2x 980's, been having a lot of fun playing around with them.

Last bits of my new big WC loop will be here soon, will put it all together in December, got an 80mm 480 and a 60mm 480, ek blocks, this CL case is legit. Will maybe mod the bios once I get them underwater.


----------



## Silent Scone

Firestrike is one of the easier benchmarks to pass. GT1 is the killer, especially on reference 980s. Bounces off the power target like crazy.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - with WC, dial up the voltage and post some scores...


That's the thing though, i did dial it up but doesn't let me get passed +150 whether voltage is +0 or +87 temps aren't the problem it just crashes Heaven otherwise


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Do you have AA and graphics options in Heaven set to ultra, if not your not really stressing anything.


Cmon man, r u serious? Says the guy who uses a single 19" 1080p screen, and complains he can't stress his card enough. Is this thread only a pissing contest for some members?

It could be suggested that if your not gaming on a 1440p screen, or multiple 1080 screens then what was the point of even buying a 900 series card? To brag in the forums about the benches and temps you get? It just seems that some people come here to gain (or to learn to gain) extra performance, and then some for other reasons...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> That's the thing though, i did dial it up but doesn't let me get passed +150 whether voltage is +0 or +87 temps aren't the problem it just crashes Heaven otherwise


Heaven is crashing in different scenes or the same one every time? (each works different architecture sequentially, then repeats the load later).
I guess you have tried moving the slider in 37mV increments and the clock in 13 MHz increments? and then, I would test the clocks with scene 1 of 3Dmk11 or scene 1 of Fire Strike (mk11 actually puts a higher stress on the card and pulls more current than fire strike). Then scene 2 in MK11 would be next - the tessellation can drag most cards down. If you want to really test quickly, use MK11 Extreme, or FS ultra.

also - do you get a driver crash, or does the card just hang requiring a hard restart?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Cmon man, r u serious? Says the guy who uses a single 19" 1080p screen, and complains he can't stress his card enough. Is this thread only a pissing contest for some members?
> 
> It could be suggested that if your not gaming on a 1440p screen, or multiple 1080 screens then what was the point of even buying a 900 series card? To brag in the forums about the benches and temps you get? It just seems that some people come here to gain (or to learn to gain) extra performance, and then some for other reasons...


pfft! 1080p is soooo old news.

Just been playing Grid Autosport at 5K (DSR) with MFAA @ 73FPS minimum.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I guess you have tried moving the slider in 37mV increments and the clock in 13 MHz increments?


Yes indeed, the max I am able to get is 1577mz on the clock


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Cmon man, r u serious? Says the guy who uses a single 19" 1080p screen, and complains he can't stress his card enough. Is this thread only a pissing contest for some members?
> 
> It could be suggested that if your not gaming on a 1440p screen, or multiple 1080 screens then what was the point of even buying a 900 series card? To brag in the forums about the benches and temps you get? It just seems that some people come here to gain (or to learn to gain) extra performance, and then some for other reasons...


Hey I still game at 10th and have a 980. What of it. Dragon age inquisition still dips to 40 fps at time at 1080p. So unless you have multi GPU setups it serves it's purpose at this res.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yes indeed, the max I am able to get is 1577mz on the clock


Sorry if I asked this earlier, is this the on-load boost in the sensor tab or what gpuZ is reporting on the main tab? ... get NV inspector, it will give an estimate of the max (turbo) boost).


----------



## BeginnerBob

Just driver card failure which means the core clock no hard restarts. With kboost on I was able to get 1582 mhz/8431mhz


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry if I asked this earlier, is this the on-load boost in the sensor tab or what gpuZ is reporting on the main tab? ... get NV inspector, it will give an estimate of the max (turbo) boost).


Estimated max is 1591 mhz


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> pfft! 1080p is soooo old news.
> 
> Just been playing Grid Autosport at 5K (DSR) with MFAA @ 73FPS minimum.


I just started playing around with 4K DSR in Dark Souls 2 and it is very nice. GeForce Experience actually suggested it in their optimum settings...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Hey I still game at 10th and have a 980. What of it. Dragon age inquisition still dips to 40 fps at time at 1080p. So unless you have multi GPU setups it serves it's purpose at this res.


I didn't mean that literally, it was just used in context to make a point. Like my monitor is bigger/better than your monitor for example. There is nothing wrong with gaming at whatever resolution people want/can afford. I know first hand that building a complete system to play 1440p or 4K can break the bank! I just got my 1440p monitor a few days ago, so I would technically be throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yes indeed, the max I am able to get is 1577mz on the clock


[/quote]

oh man, something is definitely wrong. First, set the test to 1920x1080 and set the card to stock everything. Open NVCP and set to performance mode. run again and post. you're getting 75% the FPS you should be... at stock clocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## BeginnerBob

Yeah this is at stock....

What could it mean that my oc scores lower?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah this is at stock....
> 
> What could it mean that my oc scores lower?


lol - it's lower and at a lower resolution... the OC is unstable and you are triggering error correction routines. pick a good short test (like the ones I mentioned above - I like 3dMK11 test #1 and #2, or FS #1)). at stock voltage (+0) Slowly increase vram 130, 260, 390.. so on.. then down to 13MHz increments to fine tune untilk you see the test score drop significantly (there is a fair amount of inter test variability unless you set the rig up in a specific manner) write that down. now add 37mV... and increase vram clock by 39... (again 13, your final +{number} should be divisible by 13) same thing.. keep going until the score drops off (a crash is a fatal, or uncorrectable error - with soft errors, EC will loop until the procedure call checksums match, the looping slows your gpu (or cpu) down, until the error is so large, it crashes) write down the final number and voltage. now do the same with core, but with memory at stock. when youi know both of these max values, go back and put them together but start at -91 to -39 on each offset at the higher max voltage for performance in either.


----------



## EllTheGreat

I bought a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 in September and I'm not very happy about my purchase. Is the anti-aliasing supposed to be this bad for this video card? I upgraded from a EVGA GTX 760 and besides it running at higher frames, it looks pretty bad. I've looked up things on Google to try and figure something out and there is nothing. I've deleted all the drivers, reinstalled them, taken out the video card and put it back in and nothing.I have also tried turning on all of the anti aliasing options in the Nvidia control panel and it looks no different. I even tried the new MFAA option and no luck. The only reason I've waited this long is because I thought that new Nvidia drivers would fix this problem but nothing. Please help, Thanks in advance


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EllTheGreat*
> 
> I bought a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 in September and I'm not very happy about my purchase. Is the anti-aliasing supposed to be this bad for this video card? I upgraded from a EVGA GTX 760 and besides it running at higher frames, it looks pretty bad. I've looked up things on Google to try and figure something out and there is nothing. I've deleted all the drivers, reinstalled them, taken out the video card and put it back in and nothing.I have also tried turning on all of the anti aliasing options in the Nvidia control panel and it looks no different. I even tried the new MFAA option and no luck. The only reason I've waited this long is because I thought that new Nvidia drivers would fix this problem but nothing. Please help, Thanks in advance


Post some screenshots, don't really get what you mean. How does it look _bad_?


----------



## EllTheGreat

Well, the anti aliasing on my 760 was better. It just seems like for a 980 and all this new hardware, that it should be much better than what I'm seeing. The screenshots that I'm posting are at ultra. it looks worst while moving 



You can mainly notice it around the scope of the sniper and the side of the rifle. I've gone everywhere and no one has the same problem


----------



## EllTheGreat

I noticed that it's pretty hard to notice in a picture. should I make a video?


----------



## EllTheGreat

Even this doesn't clear it up that much but it's a bit better


----------



## BitsandBytez

Just bought an EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 so thought I'd join the club









Amazing card, 100% silent until around 60c, and even gaming for fairly long periods I don't really see much more than 25% fan speed and around 73c

Boost clock hits around 1405MHz, not OCd anything yet


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Just bought an EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 so thought I'd join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing card, 100% silent until around 60c, and even gaming for fairly long periods I don't really see much more than 25% fan speed and around 73c
> 
> Boost clock hits around 1405MHz, not OCd anything yet


What's your ASIC?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What's your ASIC?


73.5%


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> 73.5%


Not bad, you might be able to push 1500MHz with the stock BIOS and cooling.


----------



## Alias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Just bought an EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 so thought I'd join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing card, 100% silent until around 60c, and even gaming for fairly long periods I don't really see much more than 25% fan speed and around 73c
> 
> Boost clock hits around 1405MHz, not OCd anything yet


How is the noise at load? I was looking at the Evga 980 GTX but was apprehensive coz of all the remarks of EVGA dropping the ball on the cooler this series.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Not bad, you might be able to push 1500MHz with the stock BIOS and cooling.


Nice, yea I`ll give it an OC at some point and see where I can push it to, so far very impressed at the performance at stock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alias*
> 
> How is the noise at load? I was looking at the Evga 980 GTX but was apprehensive coz of all the remarks of EVGA dropping the ball on the cooler this series.


GPU load or Fan load?

GPU load 100% the fans barely kick to 25% and I can't hear them - I used Afterburner to set a custom profile before I realised I didn't need to, and it wasn't loud, but I could hear them definitely

Sounds like you are saying SHHHHHH through your teeth

But at 100% GPU load for quite a long session, fans staying around 25%, temps around 73c, you're never gonna hear it, my H100i makes all the noise now


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Cmon man, r u serious? Says the guy who uses a single 19" 1080p screen, and complains he can't stress his card enough. Is this thread only a pissing contest for some members?
> 
> It could be suggested that if your not gaming on a 1440p screen, or multiple 1080 screens then what was the point of even buying a 900 series card? To brag in the forums about the benches and temps you get? It just seems that some people come here to gain (or to learn to gain) extra performance, and then some for other reasons...


Says a boy with parrot droppings on his head. What's with you're attitude, you must be upset about something else because I don't see how anyone could be upset or irritated with my purchased! Anyhow it sounds like a personal problem to me to do with you not me, so lets deal with our own personal problems at home and not take it out on unsuspecting member's! Oh and show me what I complained about not being able to stress my GTX 980 since you claim that I have indeed complained, but we both know you'll never be able to because you're just trolling! I was seeking advice on how to load my GPU to the maximum on such a small monitor, thanks to the mature responses by other member's I was able to do just that. How do you know I'm not looking at larger monitors at this point? You never bothered to ask and instead decided to go on rant.

Pissing contest? I came here to Overclock.net to get the most out of my GTX 980 and I have succeeded in that regard even on my 19" inch monitor, with Heaven settings to maximum I have been able to stress my 980 to the breaking point. I'm able to run Crysis 1 at maximum settings where before with my GTX 480 I wasn't able to, I guess that shows that my 980 isn't overkill after all. I don't need to defend my purchases with an in-mature boy with a chip on his shoulder. I never bragged about anything, but since we are on the subject is BeginnerBob and everyone else bragging about his/their overclock or is he/they just informing his fellow members of his progress in overclocking his GTX 980? Sorry BeginnerBob I din't mean to bring you into this, I just need to make a point for this in-mature boy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Estimated max is 1591 mhz


That's looking good there BeginnerBob, that's where I'm at and I believe anymore for my 980 is reaching too high, pushing +310 is proving unstable.


----------



## Alias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Nice, yea I`ll give it an OC at some point and see where I can push it to, so far very impressed at the performance at stock
> GPU load or Fan load?
> 
> GPU load 100% the fans barely kick to 25% and I can't hear them - I used Afterburner to set a custom profile before I realised I didn't need to, and it wasn't loud, but I could hear them definitely
> 
> Sounds like you are saying SHHHHHH through your teeth
> 
> But at 100% GPU load for quite a long session, fans staying around 25%, temps around 73c, you're never gonna hear it, my H100i makes all the noise now


Sorry I wasnt clear earlier but I meant fan noise at GPU stress/load. Well thanks for the input. You mean to say at 25% fan load, its not fully silent but slightly audible.


----------



## pompss

Still no skyn3t bios for the 980 ????


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alias*
> 
> Sorry I wasnt clear earlier but I meant fan noise at GPU stress/load. Well thanks for the input. You mean to say at 25% fan load, its not fully silent but slightly audible.


At 100% GPU load, I get 25% fan speed, and I can't hear it over my H100i at that fan speed, at idle / below 60c~ it is 100% silent - only way to know if I could hear it at 25% would be to turn off everything else, which I can't do

Quietest GPU I have ever owned, I don't think you'd be disappointed - but to clarify, this is the ACX2.0 not the reference, you already know but just double checking


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Damn what's with you're attitude, you must be upset about something else because I don't see how anyone could be upset or irritated with my purchased! Anyhow it sounds like a personal problem to me to do with you not me, so lets deal with our own personal problems at home and not take it out on unsuspecting member's! Oh and show me what I complained about not being able to stress my GTX 980 since you claim that I have indeed complained, but we both know you'll never be able to because you're just trolling! I was seeking advice on how to load my GPU to the maximum on such a small monitor, thanks to the mature responses by member's I was able to do just that.
> 
> Pissing contest? I came here to Overclock.net to get the most out of my GTX 980 and I have succeeded in that regard even on my 19" inch monitor, with Heaven settings to maximum I have been able to stress my 980 to the breaking point. I'm able to run Crysis 1 at maximum settings where before with my GTX 480 I wasn't able to, I guess that shows that my 980 isn't overkill after all. I don't need to defend my purchases with an in-mature male with a chip on his shoulder. I never bragged about anything, but since we are on the subject is BeginnerBob bragging about his overclock or is he just informing his fellow members of his progress in overclocking his GTX 980? Sorry BeginnerBob I din't mean to bring you into this, I just need to make a point for this in-mature boy.
> That's looking good there BeginnerBob, that's where I'm at and I believe anymore for my 980 is reaching too high, pushing +310 is proving unstable.


Have you tried MSI Kombustor or FurMark? FurMark can push your videocard past its limits and fry it if you are not careful. I previously had GTX 780 Ti and with Skyn3t BIOS I ran FurMark for 5 seconds before the card died on me. It reached the highest temp limit and power draw limit in those 5 seconds because I set those limits too high (maxed out). I had no idea what FurMark could do and after seeing how no game and no benchmark ever reached anywhere near the max temperature and TDP limits set, I ran FurMark... My VRM chips were dead 5 seconds later. It was all my fault for not knowing about FurMark and not playing safe with set temp and TDP limits. FurMark can push any card towards its limit "artificially" - not sure how to phrase it, but it does something no game or benchmark would ever do in order to stress your card. I would NOT run it if I were you! I did see other people running FurMark when their cards were water-cooled. Then you can run FurMark safely, but make sure to use full videocard water-blocks or else your GPU may live after FurMark, but VRM's will fry! I actually think you can run it on air, but you absolutely have to make sure your temp limit slider and TDP limit slider is nowhere near maximum card capacity!

Off-topic:
P.S. I still think your monitor sucks and semi-glossy FG2421 beats the living crap out of it, even though it does have some issues/Con's because the Pro's outweigh the Con's by a looong mile. There is no excuse to having a monitor that you have when you have a mind-blowing rig like yours. Its just unbelievable to be honest! Have you actually tried Eizo Foris FG2421 on your rig? You can't say it sucks until you at least try it. It would that one thing to complete your rig. Until then, I can't consider your monitor anything other than a placeholder! Semi-glossy coatings are nowhere as bad as AG coating and they don't make your pixels look blurry. I hate AG coating myself, but I bet you would not be able to spot pixel clarity difference between good semi-glossy and your fully glossy monitor.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Have you tried MSI Kombustor or FurMark? FurMark can push your videocard past its limits and fry it if you are not careful. I previously had GTX 780 Ti and with Skyn3t BIOS I ran FurMark for 5 seconds before the card died on me. It reached the highest temp limit and power draw limit in those 5 seconds because I set those limits too high (maxed out). I had no idea what FurMark could do and after seeing how no game and no benchmark ever reached anywhere near the max temperature and TDP limits set, I ran FurMark... My VRM chips were dead 5 seconds later. It was all my fault for not knowing about FurMark and not playing safe with set temp and TDP limits. FurMark can push any card towards its limit "artificially" - not sure how to phrase it, but it does something no game or benchmark would ever do in order to stress your card. I would NOT run it if I were you! I did see other people running FurMark when their cards were water-cooled. Then you can run FurMark safely, but make sure to use full videocard water-blocks or else your GPU may live after FurMark, but VRM's will fry! I actually think you can run it on air, but you absolutely have to make sure your temp limit slider and TDP limit slider is nowhere near maximum card capacity!


You know what I used both of those programs on my GTX 480 and let me tell you serious amounts of heat was coming off my twin radiators, I never felt heat like that before unless it was a space heater! I thought about running FurMark and Kombustor but I don't think it's a good idea now that we are dealing with a 28nm die, I'm hesitant to even try at this point! I'm most happy with my 1591 MHz overclock on the core, it's benchmark stable so I might have to lower it some more if I get instability playing actual demanding games like Crysis 3.


----------



## Systemlord

Almost forgot what brought me here today, I don't know why but my GPU clock is stuck at 1591 MHz for the past hour, why is it doing this when it should be idling? I have Force Constant Voltage unchecked in AB, I noticed it the moment I reached desktop and after over an hour it's still at 1591 MHz, anyone have this problem? I've tried restarting but hasn't helped.

*Edited* I disabled the overclock the restarted computer and then selected Profile 2 and my GPU went up to 1591 MHz and is staying there indefinitely. I don't get it?


----------



## Noufel

something is wrong with the min fps


----------



## MonarchX

OK that does it! Damn! 3 cards, all with AWFUL ASIC, 1 has good Samsung VRAM, but the other 2 have crap Hynix VRAM that does not clock anywhere as good as Samsung. 7300Mhz MAX. MSI went cheap after first batches of their cards and stuck to Hynix VRAM instead of Samsung. *MSI Gaming 4G is no longer a good buy as it is no longer a card that was used in reviews!* You are not likely to get a good card if you get one from the newer batches. I am pissed as hell. All I wanted was 1500/8000Mhz OC with GameStable/NoLimits and I can't have that. 1500/8000Mhz is nothing special, not a lottery victory, but just a decent overclock. I can either have 1475/8000Mhz OC or 1540/7300Mhz OC, both of which provide identical performance, but aren't as fast as 1500/8000Mhz results I get from the 1540/7300Mhz card when clocking it to 1500/8000Mhz, which it can do for a benchmark, but not for games. I'd rather get my money back and get me EVGA GTX 980 Classified. I used to praise MSI for being high quality and all, but out of all GTX 980 cards out there, they are the only ones who picked Hynix VRAM!

I haven't tested this 3rd card yet, but it came even with lower ASIC of 63.4%, while first 2 cards came with 67.3% and 67.1%. I doubt I should bother.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Have you tried MSI Kombustor or FurMark? FurMark can push your videocard past its limits and fry it if you are not careful. I previously had GTX 780 Ti and with Skyn3t BIOS I ran FurMark for 5 seconds before the card died on me. It reached the highest temp limit and power draw limit in those 5 seconds because I set those limits too high (maxed out). I had no idea what FurMark could do and after seeing how no game and no benchmark ever reached anywhere near the max temperature and TDP limits set, I ran FurMark... My VRM chips were dead 5 seconds later. It was all my fault for not knowing about FurMark and not playing safe with set temp and TDP limits. FurMark can push any card towards its limit "artificially" - not sure how to phrase it, but it does something no game or benchmark would ever do in order to stress your card. I would NOT run it if I were you! I did see other people running FurMark when their cards were water-cooled. Then you can run FurMark safely, but make sure to use full videocard water-blocks or else your GPU may live after FurMark, but VRM's will fry! I actually think you can run it on air, but you absolutely have to make sure your temp limit slider and TDP limit slider is nowhere near maximum card capacity!
> 
> Off-topic:
> P.S. I still think your monitor sucks and semi-glossy FG2421 beats the living crap out of it, even though it does have some issues/Con's because the Pro's outweigh the Con's by a looong mile. There is no excuse to having a monitor that you have when you have a mind-blowing rig like yours. Its just unbelievable to be honest! Have you actually tried Eizo Foris FG2421 on your rig? You can't say it sucks until you at least try it. It would that one thing to complete your rig. Until then, I can't consider your monitor anything other than a placeholder! Semi-glossy coatings are nowhere as bad as AG coating and they don't make your pixels look blurry. I hate AG coating myself, but I bet you would not be able to spot pixel clarity difference between good semi-glossy and your fully glossy monitor.


furmark is a gpu power virus. shows nothing regarding stability except to slam into the temp limit (which is a bad thing to do). just avoid it. I stopped using it after 7970s. 680s were burning up...


----------



## MonarchX

I lost 15C on my GPU OC 5 seconds after running MSI Kombustor FurMark test. I swear it somehow damages cards permanently. 5 seconds does more than 48hrs of 3DMark FireStrike loop. I AM not running any of those things ever again!


----------



## ShamisOMally

Just found out something interesting everyone, Tera Online is probably THE best way to test if your overclock is stable or not

If your memory overclock is NOT good, Tera Online crashes so hard you can't even RESET your PC. Yes, I couldn't even hit the RESET button and have it reset the PC, I had to physically turn it off it locked up so hard.


----------



## MonarchX

I lost 15Mhz on my GPU OC 5 seconds after running MSI Kombuster FurMark test. I swear that FurMark somehow manages to do what even 48hrs or 3DMark FireStrike cannot do. I think it damages actual hardware, bypasses something somehow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK that does it! Damn! 3 cards, all with AWFUL ASIC, 1 has good Samsung VRAM, but the other 2 have crap Hynix VRAM that does not clock anywhere as good as Samsung. 7300Mhz MAX. MSI went cheap after first batches of their cards and stuck to Hynix VRAM instead of Samsung. *MSI Gaming 4G is no longer a good buy as it is no longer a card that was used in reviews!* You are not likely to get a good card if you get one from the newer batches. I am pissed as hell. All I wanted was 1500/8000Mhz OC with GameStable/NoLimits and I can't have that. 1500/8000Mhz is nothing special, not a lottery victory, but just a decent overclock. I can either have 1475/8000Mhz OC or 1540/7300Mhz OC, both of which provide identical performance, but aren't as fast as 1500/8000Mhz results I get from the 1540/7300Mhz card when clocking it to 1500/8000Mhz, which it can do for a benchmark, but not for games. I'd rather get my money back and get me EVGA GTX 980 Classified. I used to praise MSI for being high quality and all, but out of all GTX 980 cards out there, they are the only ones who picked Hynix VRAM!
> 
> I haven't tested this 3rd card yet, but it came even with lower ASIC of 63.4%, while first 2 cards came with 67.3% and 67.1%. I doubt I should bother.


Wait up on that one! So far it seems alright doing 1540/8000Mhz with stock BIOS!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Says a boy with parrot droppings on his head. What's with you're attitude, you must be upset about something else because I don't see how anyone could be upset or irritated with my purchased! Anyhow it sounds like a personal problem to me to do with you not me, so lets deal with our own personal problems at home and not take it out on unsuspecting member's! Oh and show me what I complained about not being able to stress my GTX 980 since you claim that I have indeed complained, but we both know you'll never be able to because you're just trolling! I was seeking advice on how to load my GPU to the maximum on such a small monitor, thanks to the mature responses by other member's I was able to do just that. How do you know I'm not looking at larger monitors at this point? You never bothered to ask and instead decided to go on rant.
> 
> Pissing contest? I came here to Overclock.net to get the most out of my GTX 980 and I have succeeded in that regard even on my 19" inch monitor, with Heaven settings to maximum I have been able to stress my 980 to the breaking point. I'm able to run Crysis 1 at maximum settings where before with my GTX 480 I wasn't able to, I guess that shows that my 980 isn't overkill after all. I don't need to defend my purchases with an in-mature boy with a chip on his shoulder. I never bragged about anything, but since we are on the subject is BeginnerBob and everyone else bragging about his/their overclock or is he/they just informing his fellow members of his progress in overclocking his GTX 980? Sorry BeginnerBob I din't mean to bring you into this, I just need to make a point for this in-mature boy.
> That's looking good there BeginnerBob, that's where I'm at and I believe anymore for my 980 is reaching too high, pushing +310 is proving unstable.


Maybe if you had a larger monitor you could see what kind of bird is in my avatar (hint: a parakeet). Swing and a miss again, the only issue/annoyance I have is periodically browsing through this forum and seeing members who insist on getting into a **** measuring contest. Does this post ring a bell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Crysis isn't enough stress for my GTX 980, GPU usage is lower than 80%. I need to stress my GPU 100% and there isn't any software that can do that, you might find that you card isn't stable later down the road.


I guess I just don't like the cut of your jib to be honest, but your from So Cal so that doesn't surprise me. I knew lots of your type when I lived in Costa Rica, arrogant and flashy. Just go back and read your last 20 posts in this forum and tell me what kind of person I should view you as. FYI my current monitor is temporary until I get my Overlord Tempest glossy, which is taking forever to ship. The Benq is just for the time being so I can get used to 1440p. I guess we have one thing in common, a dislike for matte monitors....


----------



## dual109

Hi

Have a MSI GTX980 G4, seem to have a hit an OC wall regardless of bios I use (GS, No Limits). Get no artifcacts or CTD's but even after trying to bump up either GPU core or memory clock by say 25Mhz card just resets to bios default clocks and I need to restart AB to re-instate clocks. Current gamestable clocks are 3950 mem, 1550 core on air.

Tested mem with OC scanner at 4100Mhz with out artifacts so I know mem is good for it however combining those mem clocks with GPU just resets the clocks as mentioned above when running firestrike or heavy gaming, looks like some sort of voltage/controller wall/limitation not sure how though as running 1.275v and 133% Power Limit.

Should I try EVGA Precision instead of AB, was hoping to get bit more out of RAM.

Cheers


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Why are you guys even talking about the size of the monitor? The amount of pixels is what stresses a GPU, not the size of them.

Back to thread. The biggest selling point of the 980 to me is MFAA, has anyone had a chance to use it yet? how does the quality compare to the other types of AA? If the quality is good enough it will blow other GPU's out the water.

I'm surprised benchmark sites aren't benching the Maxwell cards with MFAA, it seems like a pretty big selling point. Hopefully most of the future games will support it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Why are you guys even talking about the size of the monitor? The amount of pixels is what stresses a GPU, not the size of them.
> 
> Back to thread. The biggest selling point of the 980 to me is MFAA, has anyone had a chance to use it yet? how does the quality compare to the other types of AA? If the quality is good enough it will blow other GPU's out the water.
> 
> I'm surprised benchmark sites aren't benching the Maxwell cards with MFAA, it seems like a pretty big selling point. Hopefully most of the future games will support it.


ah anandtech, guru3d and pcper have reviews . .

BTW, just sent in my payment for stepping up after waiting 2 months.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Still no skyn3t bios for the 980 ????


Why do people tout this guy as some kind of BIOS god?

He edits BIOSES and releases them. Not hard. He's no "Wim" that's for sure......


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Why do people tout this guy as some kind of BIOS god?
> 
> He edits BIOSES and releases them. Not hard. He's no "Wim" that's for sure......


He does it intelligently and he uses far more advanced tools that Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, which he and his brother find quite limited and dangerous. Both of them are very knowledgeable and their BIOS mods have the best results. They do far more testing and tinkering with both software and hardware than any other BIOS modder I know of.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Have a MSI GTX980 G4, seem to have a hit an OC wall regardless of bios I use (GS, No Limits). Get no artifcacts or CTD's but even after trying to bump up either GPU core or memory clock by say 25Mhz card just resets to bios default clocks and I need to restart AB to re-instate clocks. Current gamestable clocks are 3950 mem, 1550 core on air.
> 
> Tested mem with OC scanner at 4100Mhz with out artifacts so I know mem is good for it however combining those mem clocks with GPU just resets the clocks as mentioned above when running firestrike or heavy gaming, looks like some sort of voltage/controller wall/limitation not sure how though as running 1.275v and 133% Power Limit.
> 
> Should I try EVGA Precision instead of AB, was hoping to get bit more out of RAM.
> 
> Cheers


Normal behavior. I also get no artifacts CTD's, etc., but the card either throttles or resets clocks or gives me TDR crash and then resets clocks. Its actually a great sign you have a good clocker, strong and capable of taking measures to reduce those clocks to prevent crashing, instead of just going BLAH and giving you the finger! What is your ASIC? Those are damn good clocks for air cooling!

Make sure to use the right BIOS for your Serial Number on your card. There are 4 or 5 different BIOS files for MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card. Yes, same exact model, but 4-5 different BIOS files, and MSI strongly suggests to use ONLY the BIOS that is right for your Serial Number. Your best bet would be to save your original BIOS with GPU-Z and then edit it with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker by copying either NoLimits or GameStable settings. Its tedious and takes time, but its well-worth it!

1550Mhz on GPU is an excellent overclock! 8000Mhz on VRAM is also an excellent overclock! I suggest doing what I just described above - modding the BIOS that came with your card and using GameStable BIOS, but setting VRAM default clock to 3505Mhz just to make sure 4000Mhz isn't the cause of the issue and won't act-up during some other BIOS flash. Just use the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, copy all the settings from the latest GameStable, except for memory settings, which I suggest to leave alone.


----------



## blado

What core and memory clocks voltage are you guys generally sticking with for standard 24/7 gaming when not trying to achieve higher bench-marking scores. I just got my 980 SC today, and I'm currently at 1457.8 Core clock and 1778.6 Memory clock. I haven't messed with the voltage yet. I was testing a bit higher clocks earlier but I got a page fault blue screen so I'm taking it a little slower for now. This next question might be dumb, but I have had difficulty searching for an answer. Is it better for Power limit to be prioritized or Temp limit to be prioritized within afterburner? Thanks for any help.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> What core and memory clocks voltage are you guys generally sticking with for standard 24/7 gaming when not trying to achieve higher bench-marking scores. I just got my 980 SC today, and I'm currently at 1457.8 Core clock and 1778.6 Memory clock. I haven't messed with the voltage yet. I was testing a bit higher clocks earlier but I got a page fault blue screen so I'm taking it a little slower for now. This next question might be dumb, but I have had difficulty searching for an answer. Is it better for Power limit to be prioritized or Temp limit to be prioritized within afterburner? Thanks for any help.


I'm currently running 1468 gpu clock and 7610 memory on both of my SC's for my 24/7 game clocks, and id just set a fan curve so it never reaches the temp limit, and prioritize power limit


----------



## ShamisOMally

I'm gonna get flogged for this, but MFAA is a joke considering SMAA exists and I can apply higher quality ultra anti-aliasing to any game I want with less of a hit than even 2x MSAA


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> something is wrong with the min fps


How's your overclock? That can happen if your overclock isn't 100% stable but stable enough to not crash the benchmark.
That happened to me in valley with GTX670, lowering mem clock fixed it for me.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah anandtech, guru3d and pcper have reviews . .
> 
> BTW, just sent in my payment for stepping up after waiting 2 months.


I've seen their reviews,i wanted to know the opinions of the guys in here.

All they do is bench MSAA against MFAA. My point was, if there is a tech that only Maxwell can use then it should be leveraged when going up against other cards.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I'm gonna get flogged for this, but MFAA is a joke considering SMAA exists and I can apply higher quality ultra anti-aliasing to any game I want with less of a hit than even 2x MSAA


I've never liked SMAA, it looks weird to me, everything looks slightly blurred. MSAA is easily the best outside of super sampling imo.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Normal behavior. I also get no artifacts CTD's, etc., but the card either throttles or resets clocks or gives me TDR crash and then resets clocks. Its actually a great sign you have a good clocker, strong and capable of taking measures to reduce those clocks to prevent crashing, instead of just going BLAH and giving you the finger! What is your ASIC? Those are damn good clocks for air cooling!
> 
> Make sure to use the right BIOS for your Serial Number on your card. There are 4 or 5 different BIOS files for MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card. Yes, same exact model, but 4-5 different BIOS files, and MSI strongly suggests to use ONLY the BIOS that is right for your Serial Number. Your best bet would be to save your original BIOS with GPU-Z and then edit it with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker by copying either NoLimits or GameStable settings. Its tedious and takes time, but its well-worth it!
> 
> 1550Mhz on GPU is an excellent overclock! 8000Mhz on VRAM is also an excellent overclock! I suggest doing what I just described above - modding the BIOS that came with your card and using GameStable BIOS, but setting VRAM default clock to 3505Mhz just to make sure 4000Mhz isn't the cause of the issue and won't act-up during some other BIOS flash. Just use the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, copy all the settings from the latest GameStable, except for memory settings, which I suggest to leave alone.


Thanks for info, Asic is 74, I'm actually using the modded GS final someone posted in one of the forums for the same serial card as I'm using 03s/13s. So it's 3950 mem 1550 core, thought I was as the max limit as I've been playing around with this card for sometime. It's a matter of getting a balance between mem and core and the clocks I'm running above are pretty close to correct balance, I mean I could probably get 4000 on memory but would need to bring my core down significantly and vice versa.

Thanks again for info


----------



## Santury

Hi @ all

I got my Beast, EVGA GTX 980 Classified 

SantursGPU-ZValidationEVGAGTX980Classified.JPG 69k .JPG file


Classified01.jpg 237k .jpg file


Classified02.jpg 232k .jpg file


Classified03.jpg 223k .jpg file


I try to OC the Beast...someone have a guide!?


----------



## Harry604

couldnt run over 1500 core and 3900 memory at 1.250 stock bios

with game stable i been play bf4 for 2hrs plus at 1545 and 4000 mem now crashes now

im temping to push it farther

increments of 13?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Maybe if you had a larger monitor you could see what kind of bird is in my avatar (hint: a parakeet). Swing and a miss again, *the only issue/annoyance I have is periodically browsing through this forum and seeing members who insist on getting into a **** measuring contest*. Does this post ring a bell?
> I guess I just don't like the cut of your jib to be honest, but your from So Cal so that doesn't surprise me. I knew lots of your type when I lived in Costa Rica, arrogant and flashy. Just go back and read your last 20 posts in this forum and tell me what kind of person I should view you as. FYI my current monitor is temporary until I get my Overlord Tempest glossy, which is taking forever to ship. The Benq is just for the time being so I can get used to 1440p. I guess we have one thing in common, a dislike for matte monitors....


If what you say were true (which it isn't) you would have added me to your "Block List" in User CP, but you didn't do that did you? Instead you decided to troll and rant, you're not fooling anyone. You claim to know me by my last 20 posts, I seriously doubt that, you don't know me at all. If people could know what kind of person it was after 20 posts we wouldn't have online dating disasters gone horribly, horribly wrong where someone loses their life! You don't have a clue what the real world is like, that's plainly obvious.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> something is wrong with the min fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your overclock? That can happen if your overclock isn't 100% stable but stable enough to not crash the benchmark.
> That happened to me in valley with GTX670, lowering mem clock fixed it for me.
Click to expand...

those are stock clocks my 980s g1 boosting to 1340 without throtlling my temps are good, is this a bug in heaven with sli ?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> those are stock clocks my 980s g1 boosting to 1340 without throtlling my temps are good, is this a bug in heaven with sli ?


Could be. Try with 1 card. I don't like heaven a bit







Last time used it with 670 sli and it was only program that crashed with my overclock, 3Dmark, valley, furmark, bf4 (list continues)
worked fine with same clocks over a year but heaven crashed everytime.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> something is wrong with the min fps


You know you are running an old version of Heaven there?

4.0 is the latest


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> those are stock clocks my 980s g1 boosting to 1340 without throtlling my temps are good, is this a bug in heaven with sli ?


looks like a stutter?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Right, I have purchased a 980 Classified and am chuffed with it. EVGA seems to have sorted out the issues with the ACX I had and the card is both quiet and powerful!

I'd like a little help with regards to overclocking it.

Firstly I wanna to check my card is ok. Sometimes when I push an OC too far and am testing whether it be Heaven or in game (I'm using Far Cry 4 and Borderlands: TPS) I'll get a crash to desktop with the application causing the crash displaying a white screen but the driver crash message doesn't pop up. Is this normal/ok behaviour for the card?

Secondly I'm having some issues understanding the OC that I'm doing. My max stable OC for benching with fans at 100% is as follows:
Core Voltage: +50 (For a max readout of 1.256v in Afterburner)
Power Limit: 110% (Never seen it go beyond 95% but it's there should the card need it)
Core Clock: +117. That's Base: 1408, Boost: 1510, Final Boost: 1572.
Memory Clock: +775. That's 8554 effective.

This OC passed through Heaven loops and a 3DMark run. However when I'm gaming I don't want to have the fans running at 100% all the time so I have a more conservative OC for gaming. My issue is that although it runs through Heaven and 3DMark without issue it keeps crashing in game even though the games aren't as demanding as the benchmarks. Is it a case of the OC just being unstable or am I choosing the wrong games to test it with?

The OC I'm attempting to make game stable is the same as above but with +91 on the core and +625 on the memory. Fans reach about 50-55% with my custom profile and temperature never exceeds 70c.

I'm relatively new to OC'ing and want to better understand where I'm going wrong so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Right, I have purchased a 980 Classified and am chuffed with it. EVGA seems to have sorted out the issues with the ACX I had and the card is both quiet and powerful!
> 
> I'd like a little help with regards to overclocking it.
> 
> Firstly I wanna to check my card is ok. Sometimes when I push an OC too far and am testing whether it be Heaven or in game (I'm using Far Cry 4 and Borderlands: TPS) I'll get a crash to desktop with the application causing the crash displaying a white screen but the driver crash message doesn't pop up. Is this normal/ok behaviour for the card?
> 
> Secondly I'm having some issues understanding the OC that I'm doing. My max stable OC for benching with fans at 100% is as follows:
> Core Voltage: +50 (For a max readout of 1.256v in Afterburner)
> Power Limit: 110% (Never seen it go beyond 95% but it's there should the card need it)
> Core Clock: +117. That's Base: 1408, Boost: 1510, Final Boost: 1572.
> Memory Clock: +775. That's 8554 effective.
> 
> This OC passed through Heaven loops and a 3DMark run. However when I'm gaming I don't want to have the fans running at 100% all the time so I have a more conservative OC for gaming. My issue is that although it runs through Heaven and 3DMark without issue it keeps crashing in game even though the games aren't as demanding as the benchmarks. Is it a case of the OC just being unstable or am I choosing the wrong games to test it with?
> 
> The OC I'm attempting to make game stable is the same as above but with +91 on the core and +625 on the memory. Fans reach about 50-55% with my custom profile and temperature never exceeds 70c.
> 
> I'm relatively new to OC'ing and want to better understand where I'm going wrong so any help will be appreciated.


Games will be a lot more stressful even if they aren't pushing the card as much, and you'll typically find lowering the core by 20-30 mhz or so should get you stable in game down from "bench stable" clocks. You could be stable in Heaven for 24 hours, and crash in a simple game within minutes. I found Civ: BE to be very clock sensitive and hardly a demanding game, yet it flat out crashed me at clocks that Heaven accepted for 8 hours. On one reference card I could run Heaven all night at 1580 but couldn't game with anything more than 1525. Though in my current experience with the classy, the drop off isn't as large, likely due to more efficient power delivery.

Does the white screen you're seeing have borders? If not then this is your card hardlocking. Sometimes the screen is grey or brown for me. What I would do is set my memory overclock to 0, and try it again with only the core overclocked. If the problem persists then ease off the core a few mhz at a time until the crashing stops. Lower it by a couple more mhz once the crashing stops and you should be good. Once you've established a good, solid core clock you can start to play with your memory clocks again. Usually I leave my memory at 0 for a good day of gaming to really test the core thoroughly, then try out increasing the memory. 8500 is great, and very high, so I would suspect it may not be stable in game.

So you should see about stabilizing your core first thing which may or may not be at a stable clock itself.

As long as your temps are reasonable, it shouldn't be causing any issues, and I haven't seen any downclocking until 71c. So don't worry too much about your fans not being at 100% when gaming. That's more about pushing it to the max in benchmarks.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Games will be a lot more stressful even if they aren't pushing the card as much, and you'll typically find lowering the core by 20-30 mhz or so should get you stable in game down from "bench stable" clocks. You could be stable in Heaven for 24 hours, and crash in a simple game within minutes. I found Civ: BE to be very clock sensitive and hardly a demanding game, yet it flat out crashed me at clocks that Heaven accepted for 8 hours.
> 
> Does the white screen you're seeing have borders? If not then this is your card hardlocking. Sometimes the screen is grey or brown for me. What I would do is set my memory overlock to 0, and try it again with the core. If the problem persists then ease of the core a few mhz at a time until the crashing stops. Lower it by a couple more mhz and you should be good. Once you've establish a good, solid core clock you can start to play with your memory clocks again. Usually I leave my memory at 0 for a good day of games to really test the core thoroughly, then try out increasing it.
> 
> I have a feeling your memory is too high though, and you should see about stabilizing your core first thing which might also be a bit too high, but might not.
> 
> As long as your temps are reasonable, it shouldn't be causing any issues, and I haven't seen any downclocking until 71c. So don't worry too much about your fans not being at 100% when gaming. That's more about pushing it to the max in benchmarks.


Ok, thanks for the info. The white screen doesn't have borders.

It seems I've just rushed to get the highest possible clock and will have to be more methodical. I'll report back after some testing!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info. The white screen doesn't have borders.
> 
> It seems I've just rushed to get the highest possible clock and will have to be more methodical. I'll report back after some testing!


Can't blame you, I know I wouldn't drive 100 in a 100 zone with a ferrari. It's definitely not stable though, hence the all white screen.

I had rushed my first post so I edited it to clean it up/be more clear.


----------



## Santury

Whats about the Mem CLocks. I think, you can lower them, cause important are the Core Clock for Frames!


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Not bad, you might be able to push 1500MHz with the stock BIOS and cooling.


1550MHz Boost Clock - Stock vCore, +124 PL

No signs of artifacting yet, running Valley benchmark loops

EDIT - 1560MHz crashed, knocked it back down to *1538/3900* - seems good for now, gonna run some Heaven and games


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Can't blame you, I know I wouldn't drive 100 in a 100 zone with a ferrari. It's definitely not stable though, hence the all white screen.
> 
> I had rushed my first post so I edited it to clean it up/be more clear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santury*
> 
> Whats about the Mem CLocks. I think, you can lower them, cause important are the Core Clock for Frames!


Well it seems after setting the memory to 0 and lowering the core to +65 I now have stability in game.

One thing that confuses me though is that Borderlands would crash more than Far Cry 4 even though it was only using the GPUs default base clock of 1291 to run the game where as Far Cry would use the full boost clock. I find it strange that an OC can crash a game even when it's not being used!!! I have a lot to learn about OC'ing!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well it seems after setting the memory to 0 and lowering the core to +65 I now have stability in game.
> 
> One thing that confuses me though is that Borderlands would crash more than Far Cry 4 even though it was only using the GPUs default base clock of 1291 to run the game where as Far Cry would use the full boost clock. I find it strange that an OC can crash a game even when it's not being used!!! I have a lot to learn about OC'ing!


I think something else is going on there. I know there has been voltage issues on certain power states, so what's your voltage when BL crashes at 1290? I'm guessing it's very low. I would ensure that your Oc is being applied by rebooting and trying it again as I'm sure I recall BL boosting my card to full speed. Perhaps the OC isn't being applied due to a previous crash. Or you could try enabling k-boost and testing it that way as it will force your card into it's max speed. When you enable k-boost it crashes your card though, so youll have to close and reopen precision or reboot your machine after engaging it. There's always that off chance the game has an issue of it's own causing the crashing but I'd be willing to bet it's because your voltage is something low like 1.05 at 1290. I'm sure you already are, but since you mentioned being new, in Precision 4.2.1 enable over voltage and set it to the max. If you haven't done this before it will change the multiplier of the clock offset, but you'll gain a lot of stability from the bit of extra voltage.

Basically I would find a high core that isn't really stable and start working my way down until it's stable. Then nearly the opposite for memory.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santury*
> 
> Whats about the Mem CLocks. I think, you can lower them, cause important are the Core Clock for Frames!


Nope. GTX 970 and 980 are very bandwidth-starved because of their 256bit bus. VRAM overclock does bring a rather significant improvement. Believe it or not, but a card that clocks 1475/8000Mhz runs games and benchmarks at somewhat higher framerate than a card that clocks 1550/7400Mhz. 8000Mhz on these cards is a MUST.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I think something else is going on there. I know there has been voltage issues on certain power states, so what's your voltage when BL crashes at 1290? I'm guessing it's very low. I would ensure that your Oc is being applied by rebooting and trying it again as I'm sure I recall BL boosting my card to full speed. Perhaps the OC isn't being applied due to a previous crash. Or you could try enabling k-boost and testing it that way as it will force your card into it's max speed. When you enable k-boost it crashes your card though, so youll have to close and reopen precision or reboot your machine after engaging it. There's always that off chance the game has an issue of it's own causing the crashing but I'd be willing to bet it's because your voltage is something low like 1.05 at 1290. I'm sure you already are, but since you mentioned being new, in Precision 4.2.1 enable over voltage and set it to the max. If you haven't done this before it will change the multiplier of the clock offset, but you'll gain a lot of stability from the bit of extra voltage.
> 
> Basically I would find a high core that isn't really stable and start working my way down until it's stable. Then nearly the opposite for memory.


Yup voltage read out from Afterburner 1.012... Could it be because I have v-sync on and that's all it needs to render 60fps?

How do I enable the over voltage? I unlocked voltage control and monitoring in AB.

Do I need to uninstall and reinstall the drivers after each crash? My PC has started to hard lockup.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> 1550MHz Boost Clock - Stock vCore, +124 PL
> 
> No signs of artifacting yet, running Valley benchmark loops
> 
> EDIT - 1560MHz crashed, knocked it back down to *1538/3900* - seems good for now, gonna run some Heaven and games


Sounds about right.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Yup voltage read out from Afterburner 1.012... Could it be because I have v-sync on and that's all it needs to render 60fps?
> 
> How do I enable the over voltage? I unlocked voltage control and monitoring in AB.
> 
> Do I need to uninstall and reinstall the drivers after each crash? My PC has started to hard lockup.


Aha, as far as I know you can only fix that by modifying the bios. However, I'm using the same card, and using the LN2 bios (you should also do this) and am not having any issues. I know that problem is only for a few games and I do recall having to run Borderlands with kboost to really see if it was stable at those clocks. Anyways I think the LN2 bios has higher voltages all around the table, but is just fine on air.

I haven't used AB in years to be honest with you. Last time I looked it wasn't clean enough for me. If you want to give precision 4.2.1 a shot, it'll give you the same results as AB with a little less on screen. In precision, you'll see a voltage tab. Under that you can enable over voltage and set it to +87mv. This won't go beyond a certain point anyways but keep it at +87mv, so the voltage doesn't throttle. Then try this all again, and you'll have better luck with those higher and more stable voltage with over voltage enabled in 4.2.1.

AB does have these features as well, I just can't really remember what's what, and where. If you unlocked voltage control, then try adjusting the slider. +87mv is fine.


----------



## menthuslayer

Question. When you guys run firestrike or whatever are your boost clocks fairly constant? mine are not, they fluctuate alot. Not sure if this is to be expected, sli if that changes anything


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Aha, as far as I know you can only fix that by modifying the bios. However, I'm using the same card, and using the LN2 bios (you should also do this) and am not having any issues. I know that problem is only for a few games and I do recall having to run Borderlands with kboost to really see if it was stable at those clocks. Anyways I think the LN2 bios has higher voltages all around the table, but is just fine on air.
> 
> I haven't used AB in years to be honest with you. Last time I looked it wasn't clean enough for me. If you want to give precision 4.2.1 a shot, it'll give you the same results as AB with a little less on screen. In precision, you'll see a voltage tab. Under that you can enable over voltage and set it to +87mv. This won't go beyond a certain point anyways but keep it at +87mv, so the voltage doesn't throttle. Then try this all again, and you'll have better luck with those higher and more stable voltage with over voltage enabled in 4.2.1.
> 
> AB does have these features as well, I just can't really remember what's what, and where. If you unlocked voltage control, then try adjusting the slider. +87mv is fine.


Ah got ya, I can do this in AB, only had the voltage at +50 so I'll change that. Have been using the OC bios so will change to LN2 and see if that helps. Just checked and BL: TPS still only runs at the base clock with v-sync off


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I'm currently running 1468 gpu clock and 7610 memory on both of my SC's for my 24/7 game clocks, and id just set a fan curve so it never reaches the temp limit, and prioritize power limit


Thanks for the advice. Looks like WoW causes driver crashes when I go over 1460 without a voltage increase. It's a little funny considering shadow of mordor is completely stable, but I guess that's just how overclocking is sometimes. Do you stick with stock voltage for 24/7 use? Looks like I'll start upping the memory clock in the meantime. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Anyone Running 4k Monitor with SLI EVGA 980s? Looking for a result on average FPS. Any Ideas?

The Cautious One


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Sounds about right.


Seems happy to boost up to 1538-1550, been playing FC4 for quite a while and everything appears stable


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Seems happy to boost up to 1538-1550, been playing FC4 for quite a while and everything appears stable


Ha, Try Dragon Age: Inquisition, max settings. You might not even get that out of it. I don't know what engine FC4 plays at so can comment on that, but DA:I uses Frostbite III.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ha, Try Dragon Age: Inquisition, max settings. You might not even get that out of it. I don't know what engine FC4 plays at so can comment on that, but DA:I uses Frostbite III.


lol yea Im waiting to find something that knocks down, but I don't own Dragon Age, and doubt I will, not really into RPG that much

I`ll just keep testing as I play different things, see how it gets on, impressed so far though, seems a great card


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> lol yea Im waiting to find something that knocks down, but I don't own Dragon Age, and doubt I will, not really into RPG that much
> 
> I`ll just keep testing as I play different things, see how it gets on, impressed so far though, seems a great card


Its really more of an action RPG. If you like the newer Final Fantasy games, Assassins Creed, The Witcher, or, going old school here, Fable (the original), you will really love DA:I. Just saying to those who do like those kinds of games; not forcing anything on you. But yeah, I suggest you just play a lot of games and see what's stable through and through and then you know what your clocks going to be.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Its really more of an action RPG. If you like the newer Final Fantasy games, Assassins Creed, The Witcher, or, going old school here, Fable (the original), you will really love DA:I. Just saying to those who do like those kinds of games; not forcing anything on you. But yeah, I suggest you just play a lot of games and see what's stable through and through and then you know what your clocks going to be.


Im more of an action type FPS game, not BF4 style really, more FC4 adventure type, a good offline single player story keeps me hooked, not big on online shooters - Metro series are amazing, just gave LL REDUX a shot and instantly found it's weak spot, cranked the vCore up to +87mV and it seems happy again

That's the max Afterburner will give me though, so if I find anything else that it can't handle, I`ll have to drop the clocks a tad, I wasn't expecting more than 1500 anyway, so if I have to drop it back down there, that's fine with me, first card Ive had that went anywhere near these sort of clocks anyway


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Im more of an action type FPS game, not BF4 style really, more FC4 adventure type, a good offline single player story keeps me hooked, not big on online shooters - Metro series are amazing, just gave LL REDUX a shot and instantly found it's weak spot, cranked the vCore up to +87mV and it seems happy again
> 
> That's the max Afterburner will give me though, so if I find anything else that it can't handle, I`ll have to drop the clocks a tad, I wasn't expecting more than 1500 anyway, so if I have to drop it back down there, that's fine with me, first card Ive had that went anywhere near these sort of clocks anyway


Indeed. The 980s kick some serious tail. Please do yourself a favor and check out this thread. You'll get even more out of your cards that way.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Indeed. The 980s kick some serious tail. Please do yourself a favor and check out this thread. You'll get even more out of your cards that way.


haha, tempting, but I've been bitten by the GPU BIOS flashing > brick bug before, swore to never mess with that side of it again, granted it was completely my fault but it put me off, see how I feel in a few months / new heavier games arrive, for now Im more than happy with the performance using software


----------



## Rei86

Been a long time...

Going to upgrade my whole computer and was wondering if the likes of the Asus Strix GPU was worth it?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hey guys, I'm about to make the big purchase. I'm trying to choose between going three reference-PCB GTX 980s or doing two non-ref Classified or HOF GTX 980's. I could later upgrade and add another non-reference to the system as time goes on, so there's that option.

If I go EVGA they have that Step Up program but that doesn't guarantee I'll even get to use it if they don't release a newer, better 'step up'. You get a 90 day time period that you can 'step up' your graphics card. Would have been much more appealing if it were 120 days, forces you to have to wait a few months after the release of a card (or longer) to ever have a chance of using it. But it's at least an interesting system, read more about it- EVGA's Step-Up Program.

Then there's the issue of getting a Classified or HOF, and HOF's white PCB, although gorgeous, wouldn't match my system build which is primarily black and dark greys. And classifieds are, well you have to camp out to get them is how hard they are to obtain. This won't stop me from going after them, just need to know if they're worth going after...

I guess I should explain my system build-

Watercooled system, dual radiators, 560mm and a 420mm in a well ventilated caselabs case
5960x (OC'd to around 4.3-4.6 normal, and hopefully up to 5GHz when benching)
ASUS x99e WS board (88 total lanes due to dual PLX chips, I am aiming for a tri-sli setup with capability of doing more if scaling is ever... fixed...)
32gb DDR4 RAM- I need some help with the RAM too but I'll poke around in the memory forum.

(Eventually) Triple SLI GTX 980 or 990/whatever if it's released during my step-up time period. If I go non-reference, and spend $650-700 a card I will probably do dual for the time being and upgrade later.

What will I do with my build?
Besides gaming and the usual fun stuff everyone does, I will be doing both photo and video editing, and for both research/school and work I will be using the PC to analyze and graph in three dimensions proton and carbon-13 NMR chemical shift scans for chemical analysis. In addition I want to build something that's just ridiculously better than anything I've ever tried to build before. I want my dream computer from this so I'm throwing in a little overboard.








I'm not planning on doing LN2 overclocking, however I will be doing water, and I have methods of chilling my water to the low (5-8C) levels in the winter (yay windows hehe), kind of makes it fun for overclocking and playing around.







I do want to be able to average 1500 stable as a normal clock, rather than just when benching. I'm really leaning towards two classifieds, but I'm not sure, what do you guys think? Are there other non-references to check out besides that and HOF? I haven't bought a videocard since I upgraded from a dual 3870 system to a 5850, and I didn't really do much research then, the last time I really researched was during that 3870, but I bought that like the week it was released instead of being smart and waiting to see how it performed heh.

In other words I'm rusty and I don't want to end up purchasing graphics card I'm dissatisfied with, especially considering the purchase is between $1500 and $2100 when all is said and done. Oh and then waterblocks.... are they even out for the non-refs yet?


----------



## marrawi

Any real advantage(s) for getting the SC version of EVGA's versus non sc?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Any real advantage(s) for getting the SC version of EVGA's versus non sc?


my two SC cards are perfectly stock cards with a bios that set them at some MHz more than stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Any real advantage(s) for getting the SC version of EVGA's versus non sc?


No, just buy the ref cards and download the SC BIOS off Techpowerup


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4838360
WR clock . 980 is dedlly


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my two SC cards are perfectly stock cards with a bios that set them at some MHz more than stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, just buy the ref cards and download the SC BIOS off Techpowerup


Thank you both


----------



## BeginnerBob

Anyone have an issue with Evga Precision x 16 hindering the GTX 980 performance?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to make the big purchase. I'm trying to choose between going three reference-PCB GTX 980s or doing two non-ref Classified or HOF GTX 980's. I could later upgrade and add another non-reference to the system as time goes on, so there's that option.
> 
> If I go EVGA they have that Step Up program but that doesn't guarantee I'll even get to use it if they don't release a newer, better 'step up'. You get a 90 day time period that you can 'step up' your graphics card. Would have been much more appealing if it were 120 days, forces you to have to wait a few months after the release of a card (or longer) to ever have a chance of using it. But it's at least an interesting system, read more about it- EVGA's Step-Up Program.
> 
> Then there's the issue of getting a Classified or HOF, and HOF's white PCB, although gorgeous, wouldn't match my system build which is primarily black and dark greys. And classifieds are, well you have to camp out to get them is how hard they are to obtain. This won't stop me from going after them, just need to know if they're worth going after...
> 
> I guess I should explain my system build-
> 
> Watercooled system, dual radiators, 560mm and a 420mm in a well ventilated caselabs case
> 5960x (OC'd to around 4.3-4.6 normal, and hopefully up to 5GHz when benching)
> ASUS x99e WS board (88 total lanes due to dual PLX chips, I am aiming for a tri-sli setup with capability of doing more if scaling is ever... fixed...)
> 32gb DDR4 RAM- I need some help with the RAM too but I'll poke around in the memory forum.
> 
> (Eventually) Triple SLI GTX 980 or 990/whatever if it's released during my step-up time period. If I go non-reference, and spend $650-700 a card I will probably do dual for the time being and upgrade later.
> 
> What will I do with my build?
> Besides gaming and the usual fun stuff everyone does, I will be doing both photo and video editing, and for both research/school and work I will be using the PC to analyze and graph in three dimensions proton and carbon-13 NMR chemical shift scans for chemical analysis. In addition I want to build something that's just ridiculously better than anything I've ever tried to build before. I want my dream computer from this so I'm throwing in a little overboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not planning on doing LN2 overclocking, however I will be doing water, and I have methods of chilling my water to the low (5-8C) levels in the winter (yay windows hehe), kind of makes it fun for overclocking and playing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to be able to average 1500 stable as a normal clock, rather than just when benching. I'm really leaning towards two classifieds, but I'm not sure, what do you guys think? Are there other non-references to check out besides that and HOF? I haven't bought a videocard since I upgraded from a dual 3870 system to a 5850, and I didn't really do much research then, the last time I really researched was during that 3870, but I bought that like the week it was released instead of being smart and waiting to see how it performed heh.
> 
> In other words I'm rusty and I don't want to end up purchasing graphics card I'm dissatisfied with, especially considering the purchase is between $1500 and $2100 when all is said and done. Oh and then waterblocks.... are they even out for the non-refs yet?


Oh, this is awesome! I went MSI for my first build, went ASUS for my second and it looks like EVGA will be my third.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, just buy the ref cards and download the SC BIOS off Techpowerup


What difference does flashing the SC GTX 980 BIOS on reference cards make, any noticeable difference in overclocking?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Thanks thorntwist! I just ordered the 5960x, the Asus x99-WS motherboard and some corsair 2666MHz Vengeance PLX RAM.

I hope the RAM was okay, usually it was for like $670 but it just fell to $499 so I bought some.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Thanks thorntwist! I just ordered the 5960x, the Asus x99-WS motherboard and some corsair 2666MHz Vengeance PLX RAM.
> 
> I hope the RAM was okay, usually it was for like $670 but it just fell to $499 so I bought some.


You got a steal on that RAM, It will be a killer build when you're done with it. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Been a long time...
> 
> Going to upgrade my whole computer and was wondering if the likes of the Asus Strix GPU was worth it?


Oh yeah, its worth it. Otherwise go classified. If you really want to go big, go Hoff.


----------



## Monken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Been a long time...
> 
> Going to upgrade my whole computer and was wondering if the likes of the Asus Strix GPU was worth it?


Yeah! I'm quite happy with the Strix, great quality IMO.
Good and silent performance at stock, and OC headroom too some degree.

My card hits 1547/[email protected], but won't go above 1.2V because of locked VRM.
So for serious OC you need to make a HW-mod, and thats a bit annoying.

I would consider the EVGA Classified - that's what I'm doing


----------



## ThornTwist

Here is mine. Just to reiterate the STRIXes are great cards and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Santury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Nope. GTX 970 and 980 are very bandwidth-starved because of their 256bit bus. VRAM overclock does bring a rather significant improvement. Believe it or not, but a card that clocks 1475/8000Mhz runs games and benchmarks at somewhat higher framerate than a card that clocks 1550/7400Mhz. 8000Mhz on these cards is a MUST.


Oh, I didn´t know that, tanhk you. So I try to OC my Mem too.


----------



## traxtech

That's why ims elling my 980's and waiting for the 980 ti.


----------



## Silent Scone

I loved my 680Ti.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What difference does flashing the SC GTX 980 BIOS on reference cards make, any noticeable difference in overclocking?


Nope, the only difference between BIOS is the clocks / boost table. They're exactly the same cards


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monken*
> 
> Yeah! I'm quite happy with the Strix, great quality IMO.
> Good and silent performance at stock, and OC headroom too some degree.
> 
> My card hits 1547/[email protected], but won't go above 1.2V because of locked VRM.
> So for serious OC you need to make a HW-mod, and thats a bit annoying.
> 
> I would consider the EVGA Classified - that's what I'm doing


you can increase strix voltage with software


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Anyone Running 4k Monitor with SLI EVGA 980s? Looking for a result on average FPS. Any Ideas?
> 
> The Cautious One


FPS on what? I'm running 2 asus strix w/ 4K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Here is mine. Just to reiterate the *STRIXes are great cards* and I highly recommend them.


I agree. Waterblocks are listed but not yet priced at EK.

...and the VRMs are not "locked". you can adjust core voltage and LLC with software, memory requires a hard mod, but even with out it, 8500 is easy with stock memory voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

@JpmboyI take it you saw this mate? was postd an hour ago

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=767785603275473

Link: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-strix-nickel.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @JpmboyI take it you saw this mate? was postd an hour ago
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=767785603275473
> 
> Link: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-strix-nickel.html


yeah man, came on-line right after the post above... already ordered!









finally can stop opening the window to cool these things.

to those in the US: Happy TG !!


----------



## Silent Scone

You're on it like a bowhse. Happy watering. Still no urge to buy either beefed 980 variant really. I've not really been keen on benching last couple months, just enjoying using it


----------



## HoTTa6bl4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to enable the extended overclocking function within GPT, and use the stock bios... then the slider changes from offset to absolute. AB and PX only will do +37mV since they don't have the asus hook. make sure you download the newest GPT.


That does not work. I have an ASUS Strix Card at stock bios.

maximum values , I can set are:

GPU Boost - 1401 MHz
Max. GPU Voltage - 1213 mV (at 38mV offset)
Max. Memory Clock - 8210 MHz (at 1200 offset)

And that is on "advanced mode". Why did you have more than 1,2V?!?

GPT Version is 2.7.5.0

Where is the Problem?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoTTa6bl4*
> 
> That does not work. I have an ASUS Strix Card at stock bios.
> maximum values , I can set are:
> GPU Boost - 1401 MHz
> Max. GPU Voltage - 1213 mV (at 38mV offset)
> Max. Memory Clock - 8210 MHz (at 1200 offset)
> And that is on "advanced mode". Why did you have more than 1,2V?!?
> GPT Version is 2.7.5.0
> 
> Where is the Problem?


Sure it works.
Not sure what you got there, but with the latest GPUT and extended OC mode, you get an abs volt slider. 1.265V underload is 1.3+V measured off the PCB.


only reason I have gpuT anymore is to enable the volt softmod for sli cards. I use AB to set clocks.


----------



## HoTTa6bl4

hm, how to activate it?


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I loved my 680Ti.


680ti? No such card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoTTa6bl4*
> 
> hm, how to activate it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FPS on what? I'm running 2 asus strix w/ 4K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Waterblocks are listed but not yet priced at EK.
> 
> ...and the VRMs are not "locked". you can adjust core voltage and LLC with software, memory requires a hard mod, but even with out it, 8500 is easy with stock memory voltage
> 
> 
> .


FPS On average gaming.. Can you give me an Idea of Just that?

Putting together a CaseLabs builds and Am wondering if I should Purchase used 780Tis or Go with the 980s. My PSU would Provide Either way. Going to slap waterblocks reguardless of model.

The Cautious One..

Thanks for the Reply.


----------



## HoTTa6bl4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


thank you. Now, it works







. Sooo, but now I have to bench my graphic card.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkinsteven*
> 
> 680ti? No such card.










I know


----------



## compddd

Is there any motherboard setting/voltage I can play with to help me achieve a more stable OC on my 980?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Is there any motherboard setting/voltage I can play with to help me achieve a more stable OC on my 980?


good question - *NOPE*

i am sure some boards that have an auxiliary 12volt for pci-e slots when running 3/4way SLI would help. but not for a single card - all that is on the card itself.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> FPS On average gaming.. Can you give me an Idea of Just that?
> 
> Putting together a CaseLabs builds and Am wondering if I should Purchase used 780Tis or Go with the 980s. My PSU would Provide Either way. Going to slap waterblocks regardless of model.
> 
> The Cautious One..
> 
> Thanks for the Reply.


980's without a single doubt. 3GB of VRAM is enough for recent games and upcoming ones, at least not for Ultra textures and Ultra settings. I upgraded from GTX 780 Ti to GTX 980 and I am very glad I did that. Otherwise I would've been struggling to run games like Assassin's Creed: Unity, Far Cry 4, and Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor. That is at 1080p! For 1440p+, having a 3GB card is going to severely limit your graphics options.

Make sure to get good GTX 980's. GPU OC must be no less than 1520Mhz with Stock BIOS, and VRAM must be no slower than 7800Mhz. Unlike GTX 780 / 780 Ti / Titan cards, GTX 970 and 980 cards are bandwidth-limited and having very fast VRAM has a considerably high performance impact. Do not let ASIC score make you feel uncomfortable because they are meaningless. I received 2x GTX 980 cards with ASIC score of 67.3% and 67.1%, but they both had either bad GPU OC (1475Mhz) or bad VRAM OC (7300Mhz), even when used with GameStable or NoLimit BIOS mods. Then I got my 3rd card with ASIC of 63.4%, but it clocks crazy-good - 1550Mhz GPU and 8000Mhz VRAM!

This brings me to a big question I wanted to ask - I*s there anyone else out there with a great GTX 980 OC (similar to mine or better), but with a rather low ASIC score?* I would be stupid of me to obsess over 63.4% ASIC sore on a card that does 1550 / 8000 Mhz OC, wouldn't it? I am just trying to rationalize it. Also, this VRAM is Hynix, not Samsung, but still does 8000Mhz just fine or at least it did for the last 36hrs of testing and gaming @ 1080p and 4K.

What does it mean to have low or high ASIC score? Is there anyone with a rather high ASIC score who doesn't have a rather good OC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Is there any motherboard setting/voltage I can play with to help me achieve a more stable OC on my 980?











lol - what mobo, what cpu... ??

use the rigbuilder link in my sig.

asic has never meant anything in terms of max OC.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

I got my Strix 980 and ASIC is 81.1;

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9040204


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I got my Strix 980 and ASIC is 81.1;
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9040204


Gotta push that card further. I scored 1869 in Heaven with a relatively similar rig, although older components.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ASIC has never meant anything in terms of max OC.


Really? Why are so many people obsessed with getting a card that has a high ASIC? It has to mean something. Maybe the card degrades faster with low ASIC score?

Side-question: I noticed MSI lately uses Hynix VRAM instead of Samsung, especially in its low ASIC cards. Does Hynix have some kind of connection to low ASIC? Is it lower quality card? Does it use looser timings? Mine does 8000Mhz without any problems, but artifacts at 8200Mhz.

Anyway, I am done with all this! New card works and overclocks to 1550/8000Mhz! Can't ask for anything any more! Time to move on and just play games, forgetting about ASIC scores.


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I got my Strix 980 and ASIC is 81.1;
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9040204


What is your driver? Results seem too high for this clock.

Obs. I have not seen before, 3dmark11 not Fire Strike xD


----------



## [email protected]

@MonarchX, will do that.

@LeonardoHLB, as you can see 344.80 and that's normal for that boost clock about 1342MHz.


----------



## electro2u

@MonarchX Glad you got one you are happy with.

I bought a Gigabyte reference 980 recently and just set it up yesterday. It's still on air but I have a block for it sitting here. I couldn't sit on my hands, though. Had to try overclocking it... I figured it would give up quickly but it just keeps passing tests... Currently sitting at 1573GHz Core and 8000mem. These cards are so solid. So much more fun than R9 overclocking.


----------



## Wihglah

Anyone else run the Apollo 11 demo? - it's pretty cool.

http://www.geforce.co.uk/games-applications/pc-applications/apollo-11


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @MonarchX Glad you got one you are happy with.
> 
> I bought a Gigabyte reference 980 recently and just set it up yesterday. It's still on air but I have a block for it sitting here. I couldn't sit on my hands, though. Had to try overclocking it... I figured it would give up quickly but it just keeps passing tests... Currently sitting at 1573GHz Core and 8000mem. These cards are so solid. So much more fun than R9 overclocking.


Sitting at 1573 or boosting too 1573? I got my Ref gigabyte 980 about the second week they came out. Great overclocker and I've been using Zoson's High Asic bios for the past three weeks.It seems to put out the highest boost over some of the other bios out there. I usally set my core around 1400 to get some max boost over 1600. asic of 86.2% So how is your asic score? Any how enjoy.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Really? Why are so many people obsessed with getting a card that has a high ASIC? It has to mean something. Maybe the card degrades faster with low ASIC score?
> 
> Side-question: I noticed MSI lately uses Hynix VRAM instead of Samsung, especially in its low ASIC cards. Does Hynix have some kind of connection to low ASIC? Is it lower quality card? Does it use looser timings? Mine does 8000Mhz without any problems, but artifacts at 8200Mhz.
> 
> Anyway, I am done with all this! New card works and overclocks to 1550/8000Mhz! Can't ask for anything any more! Time to move on and just play games, forgetting about ASIC scores.


Mate, I have same card with Samsung Memory (MSI GTX980 gaming) and after a month of tinkering best I can get out of it game stable is 7900mem 1550 core so regardless of Asic you have a top overclock there, my Asic is 74.

Hey what bios are u using? Think you can post a copy of your bios wouldn't mind giving it ago might allow me to get bit more out of ram.

I'm running card with serial 03s/13s for the record so not sure if matters.

Cheers


----------



## BeginnerBob

My first actual OC


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> 
> 
> My first actual OC


Looks pretty good to me, oh and your build looks awesome too!


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Looks pretty good to me, oh and your build looks awesome too!


Likewise, looks like we have similar color schemes







Although I am having an issue with my GTX 980; everytime I shutdown the computer and turn it back on physically my scores drop below average for stock clocks (around 45 FPS avg on heaven) I then have to restart (not shutdown) the computer and it then goes back to normal 70 stock 70+ OC. Anyone know why this is happening or experienced something similar to this?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Likewise, looks like we have similar color schemes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am having an issue with my GTX 980; everytime I shutdown the computer and turn it back on physically my scores drop below average for stock clocks (around 45 FPS avg on heaven) I then have to restart (not shutdown) the computer and it then goes back to normal 70 stock 70+ OC. Anyone know why this is happening or experienced something similar to this?


What!!! What res are you running? I say give it a break for a half hour with fans on 50% and try again.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What!!! What res are you running? I say give it a break for a half hour with fans on 50% and try again.


It has been happening for days. It's definitely not a temperature issue as with the WC setup i never go above 37c, I don't know why it's doing that. Oh and 1920x1080


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Likewise, looks like we have similar color schemes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am having an issue with my GTX 980; everytime I shutdown the computer and turn it back on physically my scores drop below average for stock clocks (around 45 FPS avg on heaven) I then have to restart (not shutdown) the computer and it then goes back to normal 70 stock 70+ OC. Anyone know why this is happening or experienced something similar to this?


Did you set the OC to apply at startup?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Oh mine is a hodgepodge now, 3 780's 2 psu's no rads all running straight to a water chiller with insulation on the cards,cpu,mobo lol.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Did you set the OC to apply at startup?


It happens even without OC, at stock even without Evga precision X installed.


----------



## SLOPOKE

On board graphics disabled?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> On board graphics disabled?


It seems like it, doesn't show up in device manager and can't find the option to disable in BIOS. I have the Asus Z97-AR motherboard.


----------



## ThornTwist

Your processor may be cool, but other parts not directly attached to the heatsink could still be hot. That all I'm trying to say.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Your processor may be cool, but other parts not directly attached to the heatsink could still be hot. That all I'm trying to say.


As long as I don't shut down the computer everything is fine, i've been running benchmarks all day today without issue. The problem only occurs after I shut down the computer. Sometimes I have to restart it multiple times before it gets fixed. This is really bizarre.. I've been trying to find other posts that might have some similar issue but i've yet to find anyone. I really don't want to RMA as i would have to take the loop and water block apart.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> As long as I don't shut down the computer everything is fine, i've been running benchmarks all day today without issue. The problem only occurs after I shut down the computer. Sometimes I have to restart it multiple times before it gets fixed


The restarting the computer a zilion times is an ASUS problem. Tons of people are reporting the same thing. But yeah, I stand by my statement and will also say if you are going for crazy benchmark scores on air, you need to give your cards a good amount of time to fully cool down between runs.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> 
> 
> My first actual OC


How do you manage to get a score like that? My 4.8Ghz 3770K and GTX 980 @ 1550/8000 with 0 throttling never passes 1900, but got close to it (1886) at some point. You must be clocking that 4790K to at least 4.6Ghz, likely past that. There is no way you can get that score with stock 4790K. Otherwise something is wrong with my PC, but it can't be because I get the same 3DMark FireStrike score of 13300 that other people get with the same exact or similar specs. I swear Heaven and Valley are 2 benchmarks that just don't seem to respond to my CPU and GPU OC.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Sitting at 1573 or boosting too 1573? I got my Ref gigabyte 980 about the second week they came out. Great overclocker and I've been using Zoson's High Asic bios for the past three weeks.It seems to put out the highest boost over some of the other bios out there. I usally set my core around 1400 to get some max boost over 1600. asic of 86.2% So how is your asic score? Any how enjoy.


Is it better to set OC low and let it boost on its own or set OC high and let it Boost to a specific speed? For example, I use older Zoson's GameStable BIOS with stock clock of 1329Mhz that boosts to 1506Mhz, but then it boost to 1544Mhz and then to 1570Mhz once in a while and stays there for short periods of time. However, if I add 44Mhz OC on top of 1329Mhz, then my card boost 1550Mhz 100% of the time and stays there without boosting any further.

Maybe its ASIC that allows cards such as yours boost further on their own!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it better to set OC low and let it boost on its own or set OC high and let it Boost to a specific speed? For example, I use older Zoson's GameStable BIOS with stock clock of 1329Mhz that boosts to 1506Mhz, but then it boost to 1544Mhz and then to 1570Mhz once in a while and stays there for short periods of time. However, if I add 44Mhz OC on top of 1329Mhz, then my card boost 1550Mhz 100% of the time and stays there without boosting any further.
> 
> Maybe its ASIC that allows cards such as yours boost further on their own!


Mem clock has an effect on core clock, the higher the mem clock, the more stable the core clock generally, I think these card are slight different then previous generations though.


----------



## Georgey123

People who are running EK blocks here, what's the clock you guys have and voltage? Are you aslo game stable? 1600 Mhz or more 1500 Mhz


----------



## Santury

How much imprtant is the OC of Memory!?

I read the GTX 980 scale very good with OC of the Mem, but I try it with 3DMark 11 Extreme Benchmark and something strange happens!

I have a Classified from EVGA

First run: Boost runs with 1500 MHz / Mem with 7050: *Score X6319* (+70 Clock / + 20 Mem)

Next run: Boost runs with 1429 MHz / Mem with 7512: *Score X6102* (+70 Clock / + 250 Mem, but has to increase FBVDD Voltage to 1,68)
- why the boost of the core Clock didn´t run on 1500 MHz?

Next run: Boost runs with 1530 MHz / Mem with 7012: *Score X6418* (+100 Core / + 0 Mem, lower FBVDD Voltage to 1,6 as standard)

Can somebody explain, why the Score get´s lower, if I raise the memclock?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santury*
> 
> How much imprtant is the OC of Memory!?
> 
> I read the GTX 980 scale very good with OC of the Mem, but I try it with 3DMark 11 Extreme Benchmark and something strange happens!
> 
> I have a Classified from EVGA
> 
> First run: Boost runs with 1500 MHz / Mem with 7050: *Score X6319* (+70 Clock / + 20 Mem)
> 
> Next run: Boost runs with 1429 MHz / Mem with 7512: *Score X6102* (+70 Clock / + 250 Mem, but has to increase FBVDD Voltage to 1,68)
> - why the boost of the core Clock didn´t run on 1500 MHz?
> 
> Next run: Boost runs with 1530 MHz / Mem with 7012: *Score X6418* (+100 Core / + 0 Mem, lower FBVDD Voltage to 1,6 as standard)
> 
> Can somebody explain, why the Score get´s lower, if I raise the memclock?


Core clock is the thing that does the heavy lifting in terms of FPS. The mem clock is there to assist the core clock and make it read the information for the processor more quickly by increasing how fast things get read and wrote through the memory.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I have Asus 980 Strix. But i dont have this option on gpu tweak ! Do you know why ?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> People who are running EK blocks here, what's the clock you guys have and voltage? Are you aslo game stable? 1600 Mhz or more 1500 Mhz


I'm running an EK-FC WB on my GTX 980 stock voltage and managed 1590 MHz on the core, my memory controller (in the GPU) however is severely limited to under 200 MHz. I have the Samsung memory, controllers holding me back. What the GTX 980 loses in memory bandwidth it gains in ROP's!


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How do you manage to get a score like that? My 4.8Ghz 3770K and GTX 980 @ 1550/8000 with 0 throttling never passes 1900, but got close to it (1886) at some point. You must be clocking that 4790K to at least 4.6Ghz, likely past that. There is no way you can get that score with stock 4790K. Otherwise something is wrong with my PC, but it can't be because I get the same 3DMark FireStrike score of 13300 that other people get with the same exact or similar specs. I swear Heaven and Valley are 2 benchmarks that just don't seem to respond to my CPU and GPU OC.


Best I've got in Heaven was 1898 points


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Sitting at 1573 or boosting too 1573? I got my Ref gigabyte 980 about the second week they came out. Great overclocker and I've been using Zoson's High Asic bios for the past three weeks.It seems to put out the highest boost over some of the other bios out there. I usally set my core around 1400 to get some max boost over 1600. asic of 86.2% So how is your asic score? Any how enjoy.


Not sure lol. I dont really understand the boost thing and I don't understand how overlooking these works. I'm using afterburner and the numbers on what I add for core don't seem to match what I expect to see in practice. I set the clock too high going by your example. Was actually set at 1573 and didn't look at the graph much to see if it went higher or lower. Asic is 78.something. Wasn't expecting to get a good overlooked, bought the card from a friend along with an Ek block that he didn't get a chance to install. Not sure I have the heart to tell him it's a winner.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How do you manage to get a score like that? My 4.8Ghz 3770K and GTX 980 @ 1550/8000 with 0 throttling never passes 1900, but got close to it (1886) at some point. You must be clocking that 4790K to at least 4.6Ghz, likely past that. There is no way you can get that score with stock 4790K. Otherwise something is wrong with my PC, but it can't be because I get the same 3DMark FireStrike score of 13300 that other people get with the same exact or similar specs. I swear Heaven and Valley are 2 benchmarks that just don't seem to respond to my CPU and GPU OC.


Heaven just reports the stock speed of the processor regardless of OC. Mines at 4.7GHz with a 4790k:



Hmmm that's at 1440p though, need to redo it with same settings you guys use. Usually test with valley


----------



## BitsandBytez

^^ It's not even maxed out either, only on high, not extreme, no tesselation

For benches, you have to max out the benchmark


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> The restarting the computer a zilion times is an ASUS problem. Tons of people are reporting the same thing. But yeah, I stand by my statement and will also say if you are going for crazy benchmark scores on air, you need to give your cards a good amount of time to fully cool down between runs.


So this is a motherboard issue? And definately no air, check out my build and you will see I have a nice acrylic water loop set up


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> ^^ It's not even maxed out either, only on high, not extreme, no tesselation
> 
> For benches, you have to max out the benchmark


Whoops







Here, this is same settings in AB, but at the correct benchmark settings. I was wondering why my insane score was getting ignored lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> So this is a motherboard issue? And definately no air, check out my build and you will see I have a nice acrylic water loop set up


Sounds like the board doesn't like your RAM timings.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How do you manage to get a score like that? My 4.8Ghz 3770K and GTX 980 @ 1550/8000 with 0 throttling never passes 1900, but got close to it (1886) at some point. You must be clocking that 4790K to at least 4.6Ghz, likely past that. There is no way you can get that score with stock 4790K. Otherwise something is wrong with my PC, but it can't be because I get the same 3DMark FireStrike score of 13300 that other people get with the same exact or similar specs. I swear Heaven and Valley are 2 benchmarks that just don't seem to respond to my CPU and GPU OC.


Actually I have my 4790k at stock as I don't know how to OC CPU just yet, I will be pushing it as soon as I do learn a bit but the benchmark I posted was at stock CPU 4.0 Ghz


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this is same settings in AB, but at the correct benchmark settings. I was wondering why my insane score was getting ignored lol










lol, yea that seems much more realistic









Nice score too, I really pushed my card to get 1898, I do see better scores with Intel systems running the same GPU vs AMD - Im moving to Intel when I can afford to, be interesting to see if there is much of a jump


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this is same settings in AB, but at the correct benchmark settings. I was wondering why my insane score was getting ignored lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the board doesn't like your RAM timings.


What do you mean? Sorry I don't really know much about this, just started OCing a few days ago


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this is same settings in AB, but at the correct benchmark settings. I was wondering why my insane score was getting ignored lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the board doesn't like your RAM timings.


Goes to show just how much of a jump going to ultra/extreme is.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yea that seems much more realistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score too, I really pushed my card to get 1898, I do see better scores with Intel systems running the same GPU vs AMD - Im moving to Intel when I can afford to, be interesting to see if there is much of a jump


Depends when you make the jump. If its a year from now, chances are what's out then will trump what's out now.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Goes to show just how much of a jump going to ultra/extreme is.


Haven't compared real time obviously, but it seemed to me with these settings at 1080p, the image quality was better than the other ones I was using at 1440p


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Haven't compared real time obviously, but it seemed to me with these settings at 1080p, the image quality was better than the other ones I was using at 1440p


Its possible, but heck if I know why.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> So this is a motherboard issue? And definately no air, check out my build and you will see I have a nice acrylic water loop set up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> What do you mean? Sorry I don't really know much about this, just started OCing a few days ago


I'll PM you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Its possible, but heck if I know why.


Oh well, 1440p is nice and all but you can make 1080p look really good with 8XAA and full textures. The 1440p run had no AA and no tesselation.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Depends when you make the jump. If its a year from now, chances are what's out then will trump what's out now.


I'd be happy with a 4790k or similar setup, my brother has a 4670 and core for core it kicks my 8350s butt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Haven't compared real time obviously, but it seemed to me with these settings at 1080p, the image quality was better than the other ones I was using at 1440p


Yea, higher settings vs higher rez, 1080p is still a good rez, 1440p looks sharper maybe but you're still going to notice if the quality settings are low, apart from maybe AA


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I'll PM you.
> Oh well, 1440p is nice and all but you can make 1080p look really good with 8XAA and full textures. The 1440p run had no AA and no tesselation.


Also, there is a theory that you eye cannot actually see the difference between 1080p and 1440p from 3 ft away, but IDK, Some people swear they can see much better detail at 4K so who knows really.


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it better to set OC low and let it boost on its own or set OC high and let it Boost to a specific speed? For example, I use older Zoson's GameStable BIOS with stock clock of 1329Mhz that boosts to 1506Mhz, but then it boost to 1544Mhz and then to 1570Mhz once in a while and stays there for short periods of time. However, if I add 44Mhz OC on top of 1329Mhz, then my card boost 1550Mhz 100% of the time and stays there without boosting any further.
> 
> Maybe its ASIC that allows cards such as yours boost further on their own!


Asic bios gives a base clock of 1329mhz. If I move AB sliders for Power limit and Core voltage to the limit Then my max boost sits at 1544mhz. Memory is set to 1903mhz so about 7600. That is what I leave it for 24/7 When I'm up for some benches I add +84 core clock, +249 mem clock. Maxing out at 1628/8600 which runs in 3dmark but crashs in Heaven and some games. I watch my temps and never leave it at those settings for more than an hour or so at most. It seems like your third card is working good for you! RKD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> It seems like it, doesn't show up in device manager and can't find the option to disable in BIOS. I have the Asus Z97-AR motherboard.


try doing the same cold start cycle, but run a CPU benchmark... pi 32M or HWBOT processing Power, or better yet, the benchmark in Intel XTU. Is there a difference? Are any devices in device manager showing a problem code? You can find instructions regarding the intel graphics subsystem in the bios section of your manual. Just double check that it is off. (or plug your monitor into the mobo graphics... no picture?
Are you still using that 1366 monitor?

ProcessingPower1.2.21.zip 67k .zip file


----------



## duppex

Hi

Quick question

I am looking to purchase a GTX 980 for mostly gaming @ 1080p 144hz, and I am a FPS junkie

Which card would you go for an EVGA Classified or ASUS STRIX Direct CUII

I know the Classified has better stock clocks than the ASUS, but how much more real life FPS difference would it be in a game like Crysis 3

I will not be bios/over-clocking the card for now

Here in the UK the ASUS STRIX is about £80 cheaper then the Classified (Do you guys think the extra £80 is worth it?)

Thanks

asus maximus formula vi
4770k
16gb corsair vengeance
GTX 590


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Quick question
> 
> I am looking to purchase a GTX 980 for mostly gaining @ 1080p 144hz, and I am a FPS junkie
> 
> Which card would you go for an EVGA Classified or ASUS STRIX Direct CUII
> 
> I know the Classified has better stock clocks than the ASUS, but how much more real life FPS difference would it be in a game like Crysis 3
> 
> I will not be bios/over-clocking the card for now
> 
> Here in the UK the ASUS STRIX is about £80 cheaper then the Classified (Do you guys think the extra £80 is worth it?)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> asus maximus formula vi
> 4770k
> 16gb corsair vengeance
> GTX 590


If you're looking to save cash and have more out of the box mhz you could wait on the 980 FTW. If you don't want to wait I'd go with the strix to save cash.


----------



## electro2u

I don't even know where my buddy found this reference Gigabyte 980, I'd get another to pair it with but I cannot find one.


----------



## victoryotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Best I've got in Heaven was 1898 points


Damn you beat me








Got almost the same system as you.

This is my score:



Strange thing is, my score is lower, but my min FPS and max FPS is higher


----------



## menthuslayer

modded my bios for my 2x 980's today. Used the Gamestable one from the thread over in the nvidia drivers and overclocking section. So far my results have been interesting. My cards don't throttle due to power at all anymore. They used to really bad, but now they sit at constant boost clocks, where as before my boosts sort of bounced all over the place. That being said, at ~1480 mhz and 4000 memory (the base numbers for the modded bios), these things run like a dream, they score well higher now at those settings than they did before by at least a couple hundred firestrike extreme points. That being said, I think they are maybe less stable at the 1550 boost? I'm not really sure though, they weren't that stable there before, and the boost bounced all over, but they seem to be less stable there then before. Then there is the 1580+ area, sometimes they crash, sometimes they don't. Sometimes there was artifacting, some times there wasn't. Temps mind you never really got above 70c, granted I had the fans all the way up for all this. In the end, I did get a full benchrun of firestrike extreme at 1580, without any artifacting or anything, I scored 12419. My highest score yet. These will be going under water in just a few more weeks, and maybe i'll try to mod my own bios and push voltage a bit further, I'm not sure if this can be done without hardware mods though. Just a report of my findings so far for anyone who may be trying to do the same.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> Damn you beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got almost the same system as you.
> 
> This is my score:
> 
> Strange thing is, my score is lower, but my min FPS and max FPS is higher


Average FPS is lower than mine, I guess it looks at how long it stayed closer to the high FPS than the low and scores according to that, rather than min/max FPS


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I don't even know where my buddy found this reference Gigabyte 980, I'd get another to pair it with but I cannot find one.


Im from Denmark, and the shop i work at has plenty of Gigabyte 980 reference cards laying around, and can get more if needed


----------



## LeonardoHLB

Someone here has GTX 980 HOF? As it is in overclocking in the air?


----------



## syphon81

Here's my heaven bench results.

Card is an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4g - Core:1516 mhz | Memory: 4001 mhz | Voltage: +87 (1.26 in gpu-z)| Stock Bios


----------



## traxtech

So here's a question, does anyone else get the slight frame rate drop with their games? Lets say for example you are running around at 120.. then you get a hitch and it goes down to 100-110 then shoots back up. Don't even have to be doing anything and it will do it, definitely not CPU bottleneck with a 4770k @ 4.7. This is with SLI and single card.. and it's quite annoying. Never happened with my gtx 780 ti but then again i didn't have a 1440p/g sync monitor then (only a 120hz/1080p samsung)

ANy ideas?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So here's a question, does anyone else get the slight frame rate drop with their games? Lets say for example you are running around at 120.. then you get a hitch and it goes down to 100-110 then shoots back up. Don't even have to be doing anything and it will do it, definitely not CPU bottleneck with a 4770k @ 4.7. This is with SLI and single card.. and it's quite annoying. Never happened with my gtx 780 ti but then again i didn't have a 1440p/g sync monitor then (only a 120hz/1080p samsung)
> 
> ANy ideas?


I think it's the current drivers for the 9 series(980 msi gaming here), I googled it and apparntly a good few people are experiencing this. Came from a 780 acx sc myself and hadn't experienced it with that card.


----------



## theMillen

ok, i got my 4k monitor from fed ex this morning... im pleasantly surprised at how well the 980 handles itself (with a nice oc of course 1556/8000) sure i had to turn down the settings on some games, but coming from 1440, its a nice bump in res (specially since my primary game is ffxiv (an mmo) and still runs 60fps constant maxed out. Will have to get another to bump other new games out/coming out, but still happy with just 1 at the moment.


----------



## falcon26

Hopefully I'll be getting a 980 soon. I am selling my Msi 780 Ti with water cooling to try and score a 980


----------



## RushiMP

Just got a pair of Gigabyte GTX 980 G1s. I have set them up and started overclocking. I play games, not benchmarks.

I have managed to SLI overclock to 1500/8000 on stock vcore without much difficulty.

I have read the reviews and tried to skim through this ever growing thread and 1500/8000 seems like a respectable overclock, but is it a respectable Overclock.net overclock?

Is there meaningful gains past 1500? Should I bother overvolting or flashing a custom BIOS?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Is there meaningful gains past 1500? Should I bother overvolting or flashing a custom BIOS?


running custom bios (gamestable version) i got a 4-6 fps bump @4k res (which at that res every fps counts) going from 1540 to 1584


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try doing the same cold start cycle, but run a CPU benchmark... pi 32M or HWBOT processing Power, or better yet, the benchmark in Intel XTU. Is there a difference? Are any devices in device manager showing a problem code? You can find instructions regarding the intel graphics subsystem in the bios section of your manual. Just double check that it is off. (or plug your monitor into the mobo graphics... no picture?
> Are you still using that 1366 monitor?
> 
> ProcessingPower1.2.21.zip 67k .zip file


I ran HWBOT Processing Power before and after and found no difference. Also the onboard graphics is off, I pluged into it but completely black screen. Yes I am using that monitor but would that really make a difference? Either way I have my new 144Hz asus monitor arriving Wednesday so I will test that out. It seems only shutdown causes the issue which is back and now i have to restart the computer till it is resolved again. There are 2 things with error codes in device manager, BitDefender AVC HV and a USB registering as unknown.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I ran HWBOT Processing Power before and after and found no difference. Also the onboard graphics is off, I pluged into it but completely black screen. Yes I am using that monitor but would that really make a difference? Either way I have my new 144Hz asus monitor arriving Wednesday so I will test that out. It seems only shutdown causes the issue which is back and now i have to restart the computer till it is resolved again. There are 2 things with error codes in device manager, BitDefender AVC HV and a USB registering as unknown.


Yeah, so it's not cpu or mobo related. never cam e across the problem before. assuming you have installed the latest drivers (more than once), and used DDU between in stalls, if the new monitor doesn't fix it, (eg, 1080p is not down-sampling resolution event) you may have to rma the card if you feel you's tried every option from the keyboard.
Unknown devices: insert your mobo dvd, open device manager, double click the unknown usb, update driver by searching the dvd.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, so it's not cpu or mobo related. never cam e across the problem before. assuming you have installed the latest drivers (more than once), and used DDU between in stalls, if the new monitor doesn't fix it, (eg, 1080p is not down-sampling resolution event) you may have to rma the card if you feel you's tried every option from the keyboard.
> Unknown devices: insert your mobo dvd, open device manager, double click the unknown usb, update driver by searching the dvd.


Yeah i've installed lastest drivers multiple times already and used DDU like you mentioned. I really do hope it doesn't come to that as I would have to take apart the watercooling loop and the EK waterblock and I finally got all of the air bubbles out







. Unfortunately i didn't build the computer with a DVD drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah i've installed lastest drivers multiple times already and used DDU like you mentioned. I really do hope it doesn't come to that as I would have to take apart the watercooling loop and the EK waterblock and I finally got all of the air bubbles out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately i didn't build the computer with a DVD drive.


post back with how it all works out.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back with how it all works out.


Will do, how do I update the problematic driver without using an optical drive?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Will do, how do I update the problematic driver without using an optical drive?


Did you use a USB stick with all the component driver installs?
Instead of "Browse" the dvd, probably just need set t to look in the folder or USB where you have all the motherboard and chipset drivers that you loaded on first startup.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you use a USB stick with all the component driver installs?
> Instead of "Browse" the dvd, probably just need set t to look in the folder or USB where you have all the motherboard and chipset drivers that you loaded on first startup.


i just downloaded all the drivers off the Asus website.


----------



## septro

Joined the 980 club with my EVGA Superclocked pair:



Running stock clocks/bios. 5960x CPU overclocked to 4.5. DDR4 2400mhz mem stock timings.

Heaven Bench @ 137FPS/3212 and Firestrike (normal) @ 22047


----------



## RoverVampire

Hi Guys. I have booted up my new built with two new gtx 980 with windows 10 enterprise as the OS. Cannot install the driver 344.75 and tried a few of the older ones too. Nothing works so far. Unable to autodetect after installing the required java. Shim utility checked that the card is supported. Anyone out there installed the driver on this os without any hitch? Please share.


----------



## Krulani

I can't find anything 100% on whether or not EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 is a "reference" board and will fit This EK gtx 980 block.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Joa3d43

...finally had a bit of time to finish my new tri-GTX 980 setup; after some teething problems, things are starting to come together...below w/ actual boost well over 1700, on coldish water







...there's still some room left I think but need to figure out which the best driver is for these cards in SLI/3


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I can't find anything 100% on whether or not EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 is a "reference" board and will fit This EK gtx 980 block.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Go to the Cooling Configurator

It is reference.


----------



## bazz69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I can't find anything 100% on whether or not EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 is a "reference" board and will fit This EK gtx 980 block.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Have that card and that block, works great


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazz69*
> 
> Have that card and that block, works great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Go to the Cooling Configurator
> 
> It is reference.


Awesome, thanks! +rep


----------



## septro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I can't find anything 100% on whether or not EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 is a "reference" board and will fit This EK gtx 980 block.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Yes..


----------



## shadow85

Is anyone playing dragon age Inquisition @ 4K max graphics settings and 2xaa.

Even with sli MSI 980 gamings it still doesnt like to play well at all, very choppy.

[email protected] and 16Gb Gskill DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I can't find anything 100% on whether or not EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 is a "reference" board and will fit This EK gtx 980 block.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


the 980 superclocked is a reference PCB. so the reference WBs fit. For EK, use the EK Cooling Configurator to double check.


----------



## Gloriarit

I am a very happy with this purchase and have zero regrets waiting for the release although it was hard to reset all the price drops for the 780ti's.
I have only one gripe though, damn low power limits preventing further overclocks so I hope a custom bios is released in the near future because this sure have more to give and hitting the power limit with these only hitting 38degC under load is annoying.


----------



## Soulkey

Hello everyone!

Love these cards they are beasts out of the box nothing bad to say about them what-so-ever! That being said, I need some of your opinions regarding a problem I am currently having.

Recently installed a full custom loop in my PC, everything is going good, except my SLI 980's. The "bottom" one idles at 27 Celsius yet the top one runs 36 Celsius. Under load the bottom one never goes over 38, while the "top" goes over 85!

My CPU under Prim95 never goes past 48 even after running it for half an hour. My rig is in my avi picture, and my specs are this:


i7-5820k
MSI x99 SLI Plus
16gb LPX 2666 Ram
2 EVGA GTX 980 SC
EVGA 1300G1

I am not sure if it is a bubble in the block or bad contact, maybe put too much thermal paste? My loop goes

Res > pump > Rad > 980 > 980 > Rad > CPU > Rad

Anyhelp is appreciated! Thank you everyone


----------



## electro2u

Are your GPUs in parallel configuration? Sounds like coolant isn't flowing through the top one. Can you give us a diagram or picture of your SLI tubing bridge?
If that's not it:
Yah man its a pain but you may just going to have to drain the loop and take that block off. Maybe you didn't take the plastic off the heat plate or something simple. Hard to know but a bubble in your block is not causing that much of a difference in temp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Love these cards they are beasts out of the box nothing bad to say about them what-so-ever! That being said, I need some of your opinions regarding a problem I am currently having.
> 
> Recently installed a full custom loop in my PC, everything is going good, except my SLI 980's. The "bottom" one idles at 27 Celsius yet the top one runs 36 Celsius. Under load the bottom one never goes over 38, while the "top" goes over 85!
> 
> My CPU under Prim95 never goes past 48 even after running it for half an hour. My rig is in my avi picture, and my specs are this:
> 
> 
> i7-5820k
> MSI x99 SLI Plus
> 16gb LPX 2666 Ram
> 2 EVGA GTX 980 SC
> EVGA 1300G1
> 
> I am not sure if it is a bubble in the block or bad contact, maybe put too much thermal paste? My loop goes
> 
> Res > pump > Rad > 980 > 980 > Rad > CPU > Rad
> 
> Anyhelp is appreciated! Thank you everyone


Really sounds as tho the block on the hot one needs to be remounted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Are your GPUs in parallel configuration? Sounds like coolant isn't flowing through the top one. Can you give us a diagram or picture of your SLI tubing bridge?
> If that's not it:
> Yah man its a pain but you may just going to have to drain the loop and take that block off. Maybe you didn't take the plastic off the heat plate or something simple. Hard to know but a bubble in your block is not causing that much of a difference in temp.


yeah, serial flow can lead to a somewhat hotter second card, but that much? I haven't see that thru titans, 780Ti classifieds, and kingpins. maybe at worst, 8-10C? Probably a bad block mount.

.... lol.. always use QDCs on the in inlet and outlet of a gpu pair, trio or quad.


----------



## Soulkey

Thank you electro2u for your super fast response! Okay so I am not really sure what parallel or serial config is, I just put the connectors how I think the water will flow through them. I think XSPC doesn't have a particular way in which the water must flow. Anyway here is my paint arrows of how I believe the water should be flowing through the blocks.



So the arrows are depicting which way the water is flowing, the bottom card's coolant comes strait from a 240mm rad which is in push/pull config.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Really sounds as tho the block on the hot one needs to be remounted.


I am beginning to think the same thing, as I just preformed a small furmak test and in about 2 seconds the top card went up to 91 so I turned it off ASAP. When I remount the block and all the thermal pads are in place how much thermal paste should I put? I've heard some say more for GPU and some say pea size and others say rice grain??? Thank you for the help though!!


----------



## electro2u

Serial is fine and that's what he's got. A parallel configuration done wrong can mean you get no coolant in one block.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Serial is fine and that's what he's got. A parallel configuration done wrong can mean you get no coolant in one block.


Ah so this must mean it's a bad block mount more than likely as we have eliminated most of the other problems. I am going to drain the loop once I finish up this paper I am writing and hopefully fix this issue. And just to be clear, in Precision 15 GPU 1 is the card in the first PCI-E lane right? Just want to make sure I will be disassembling the correct one.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Ah so this must mean it's a bad block mount more than likely as we have eliminated most of the other problems. I am going to drain the loop once I finish up this paper I am writing and hopefully fix this issue. And just to be clear, in Precision 15 GPU 1 is the card in the first PCI-E lane right? Just want to make sure I will be disassembling the correct one.


Hmmm... That's a good question. I can't answer that but I assume you are correct. I think Nvidia control panel will tell you which is which but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Ah so this must mean it's a bad block mount more than likely as we have eliminated most of the other problems. I am going to drain the loop once I finish up this paper I am writing and hopefully fix this issue. And just to be clear, in Precision 15 GPU 1 is the card in the first PCI-E lane right? Just want to make sure I will be disassembling the correct one.


if your mobo does not have pcie lane switches (or the ability to disable one in bios) disable SLI, open PX, unsynch the cards and (gently) run an overclock on each reassigning the primary card (you'll need to move the vid cable to do that) to ID the hot card. Furmark is essentially a power virus, be careful with it.


----------



## electro2u

Too right. I have been lucky not to have any furmark stories to tell before I noticed how many other people did. Now I don't touch it. It looks harmless enough but it kills GPUs sometimes.


----------



## teichu

Hi I just got evga gtx 980 but when I tried to tweak voltage on precision and i figure out push voltage +25mv or +87mv , monitor shows still the same vol?? so means there is no point to push +87mv? and also with my stock setting , boost clock is 1430mhz and and when I tried to push voltage +100mhz and memory +100 , core clock stay 1530mhz but wasn't really stable during the game although I am still testing ,so is this normal for everyone? since boost clock already 1430mhz with factory stock that means I cant even oc further? thanks


----------



## sugalumps

Are these typical scores for a 980? Worried it may be under performing some how.

Stock 980 msi gaming - boosting 1340



+ 135 core + 250 mem - stock voltage - boosting about 1480-1490


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if your mobo does not have pcie lane switches (or the ability to disable one in bios) disable SLI, open PX, unsynch the cards and (gently) run an overclock on each reassigning the primary card (you'll need to move the vid cable to do that) to ID the hot card. Furmark is essentially a power virus, be careful with it.


Thank you that was perfect advise now I know for sure which one is the hot one. It was the top one still after following your instructions and forcing the primary card to change in PX by moving the cable around.

I have a samsung 4k monitor and I want to try Farcry 4 out on it after I get the temps down and then overclock the hell out of these cards. Probably going to flash the bios so I can overvolt it and it around 1550mhz at least


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Too right. I have been lucky not to have any furmark stories to tell before I noticed how many other people did. Now I don't touch it. It looks harmless enough but it kills GPUs sometimes.


Wow I did not know that, I just uninstalled that as fast as I could, now what do you recommend for stress testing other than unigine and other bench-marking tools?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Are these typical scores for a 980? Worried it may be under performing some how.
> 
> Stock 980 msi gaming - boosting 1340
> 
> 
> 
> + 135 core + 250 mem - stock voltage - boosting about 1480-1490


Looks good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Wow I did not know that, I just uninstalled that as fast as I could, now what do you recommend for stress testing other than unigine and other bench-marking tools?


uhhh... I pretty much just use Unigine lol. I'm not very adventurous. I usually use Valley because it's soothing







You don't have to run either as a benchmark, they just loop continuously.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Thank you that was perfect advise now I know for sure which one is the hot one. It was the top one still after following your instructions and forcing the primary card to change in PX by moving the cable around.
> I have a samsung 4k monitor and I want to try Farcry 4 out on it after I get the temps down and then overclock the hell out of these cards. Probably going to flash the bios so I can overvolt it and it around 1550mhz at least










So with your flow picture.. that's the second card in flow? What's the flow rate in the loop?
BTW - Great monitor








Farcry4 @ 4K with 2 card SLI will def require a good OC on the cards. One thing I noticed after 1.5 years on 4K monitors, is that AA has diminishing returns at this resolution. With the pixel density at 4K, you won't see "jagged edges" if the game or rendering program is capable of native 4K - (not an interpolated 4K graphics engine)... that is until you get to 80 inch panels...


----------



## pentium777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> uhhh... I pretty much just use Unigine lol. I'm not very adventurous. I usually use Valley because it's soothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to run either as a benchmark, they just loop continuously.


I was hoping you would have a better recommendation.

I've tested 3 - EVGA 970s (SC, SSC, FTW) / 1 - EVGA 980 / 1 - MSI 970 "Golden" / 1 GB G1 970 / and now 1 GB G1 980

The last time I spent this much time on my PC was back in April 2010 when Fermi came out I bought 2 x EVGA GTX 480 FTW HC long story short I spent over 1K on just the water cooling double wide danger den acrylic case, 2 of the best water pumps, best tubing, best res, 3 rads (2 triple 1 quad), disconnects etc. Just sold the 2x480s for next to nothing less than the water blocks are worth. So I'm sticking to air now on single GPU (easier to sell) and going to "lease" cards keeping them for 4.5 yrs was not worthwhile, so I'll sell every 1-2 refreshes. I get to game 1-2 hours a week just too busy so it isn't even economical for me. Mentioning this because I've been out of it for over 4 years and was hoping there was something better than furmark that would loop.

On and off for the last month I've spent over a week testing and trying overclocks on all the above mentioned cards. I'm pretty sure the EVGA FTW exhibited problems from running furmark after 2-3 weeks of using that card I went back to stock clocks and it was flickering on desktop and having random driver crashes not even doing any 3D.

The current G1 980 with ASIC of 66.6% (yeah I know) will do 8300 memory and 1550 however they aren't stable, watching max temp, fan speeds valley does not stress like Firestrike and firestrike doesn't last long enough. I'm down to 1501 with 1.25v (had to increase voltage or it would downclock a bin or 2) memory +550 which is 8100

It is very difficult to decide to keep the G1 980 when the G1 970 is about 80-85% of the overall that the G1 980 is (extensive testing between both) and the difference with discounts is $200. The MSI 970 "Golden" is definitely going back as the $400 price tag wasn't worth it and it is returnable for refund in 30 days sadly beautiful card but very low clocking ram and just an OK GPU would have kept it if not for the full copper HSF having worse cooling performance than the G1 970. Testing G1 970 vs 980 I've noticed 8-13 fps difference in bench and in game.

I suspect you and many people on here thinking their 1550+ overclocks are "good" will find random issues with downclocks during stressful gaming or other stressful benchmarks. What I found 8+ hours of running 2560x1600 in valley stable was not stable in Firestrike. Also going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1600 definitely changed the stability of the overclock pushing more GPU stress. Hands down though the Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards whether being 970 or 980 have the best design (cooling, power etc) and I got lucky there's 1/4 inch space from end of card to one of my triple rad's fans.

If anyone can recommend something as stressful or more than 3dmark firestrike which I can loop that won't damage the card I'd greatly appreciate it. I need to make a decision and if this 980 G1 holds @ 1501 / 8100 stable I think I'll keep it despite the $200 extra price tag. I'll just refrain from strip club or casino for a week. This "old man" has been doing "SLI" since 3Dfx days and had the first dual card on single board I think it was the Obsidian 24MB ram? Finally a single card is capable of 2560x1600 now there's 3840x2160...... I think I'll stick to the U3014 GB-LED for a bit and single cards.


----------



## shadow85

My first ever SLI setup, is it normal that the top card runs upto 79°C under load whilst the bottom is 69°C.

2x MSI 980 GaminG's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pentium777*
> 
> I was hoping you would have a better recommendation.
> 
> I've tested 3 - EVGA 970s (SC, SSC, FTW) / 1 - EVGA 980 / 1 - MSI 970 "Golden" / 1 GB G1 970 / and now 1 GB G1 980
> 
> The last time I spent this much time on my PC was back in April 2010 when Fermi came out I bought 2 x EVGA GTX 480 FTW HC long story short I spent over 1K on just the water cooling double wide danger den acrylic case, 2 of the best water pumps, best tubing, best res, 3 rads (2 triple 1 quad), disconnects etc. Just sold the 2x480s for next to nothing less than the water blocks are worth. So I'm sticking to air now on single GPU (easier to sell) and going to "lease" cards keeping them for 4.5 yrs was not worthwhile, so I'll sell every 1-2 refreshes. I get to game 1-2 hours a week just too busy so it isn't even economical for me. Mentioning this because I've been out of it for over 4 years and was hoping there was something better than furmark that would loop.
> 
> On and off for the last month I've spent over a week testing and trying overclocks on all the above mentioned cards. I'm pretty sure the EVGA FTW exhibited problems from running furmark after 2-3 weeks of using that card I went back to stock clocks and it was flickering on desktop and having random driver crashes not even doing any 3D.
> 
> The current G1 980 with ASIC of 66.6% (yeah I know) will do 8300 memory and 1550 however they aren't stable, watching max temp, fan speeds valley does not stress like Firestrike and firestrike doesn't last long enough. I'm down to 1501 with 1.25v (had to increase voltage or it would downclock a bin or 2) memory +550 which is 8100
> 
> It is very difficult to decide to keep the G1 980 when the G1 970 is about 80-85% of the overall that the G1 980 is (extensive testing between both) and the difference with discounts is $200. The MSI 970 "Golden" is definitely going back as the $400 price tag wasn't worth it and it is returnable for refund in 30 days sadly beautiful card but very low clocking ram and just an OK GPU would have kept it if not for the full copper HSF having worse cooling performance than the G1 970. Testing G1 970 vs 980 I've noticed 8-13 fps difference in bench and in game.
> 
> I suspect you and many people on here thinking their 1550+ overclocks are "good" will find random issues with downclocks during stressful gaming or other stressful benchmarks. What I found 8+ hours of running 2560x1600 in valley stable was not stable in Firestrike. Also going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1600 definitely changed the stability of the overclock pushing more GPU stress. Hands down though the Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards whether being 970 or 980 have the best design (cooling, power etc) and I got lucky there's 1/4 inch space from end of card to one of my triple rad's fans.
> 
> If anyone can recommend something as stressful or more than 3dmark firestrike which I can loop that won't damage the card I'd greatly appreciate it. I need to make a decision and if this 980 G1 holds @ 1501 / 8100 stable I think I'll keep it despite the $200 extra price tag. I'll just refrain from strip club or casino for a week.


firestrike is pretty tough, Ultra is a bit more. But, 3DMK11 extreme is the most brutal on graphics cards. Usually requires lower OC than the fire strike trio.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah, on some other message boards I was top of the 3DM11 Extreme preset because hardly any users cared to run it lol


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pentium777*
> 
> I suspect you and many people on here thinking their 1550+ overclocks are "good" will find random issues with downclocks during stressful gaming or other stressful benchmarks.


I really think you should use Furmark


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I really think you should use Furmark


FurMark can permanently reduce your overclock after a single run. I am not kidding. It puts graphics cards in such unique power states that it can not only burn down your card but damage it enough to reduce its overall overclock.

Regarding the other claim, I do agree that past 1550Mhz its quite difficult to sustain perfect stability on most cards than can handle it, especially on air. I can do 1570Mhz, but I get a random artifact or a stutter. I actually think that game stutters can be caused by an overly high overclock, even when framerate stays high and when GPU & VRAM clocks do not throttle. Its as if performance itself throttles without any clock changes. This is why I downclocked my baby to 1550Mhz, where its 110% stable and does not produce any stutter what-so-ever!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pentium777*
> 
> I was hoping you would have a better recommendation.
> 
> I've tested 3 - EVGA 970s (SC, SSC, FTW) / 1 - EVGA 980 / 1 - MSI 970 "Golden" / 1 GB G1 970 / and now 1 GB G1 980
> 
> The last time I spent this much time on my PC was back in April 2010 when Fermi came out I bought 2 x EVGA GTX 480 FTW HC long story short I spent over 1K on just the water cooling double wide danger den acrylic case, 2 of the best water pumps, best tubing, best res, 3 rads (2 triple 1 quad), disconnects etc. Just sold the 2x480s for next to nothing less than the water blocks are worth. So I'm sticking to air now on single GPU (easier to sell) and going to "lease" cards keeping them for 4.5 yrs was not worthwhile, so I'll sell every 1-2 refreshes. I get to game 1-2 hours a week just too busy so it isn't even economical for me. Mentioning this because I've been out of it for over 4 years and was hoping there was something better than furmark that would loop.
> 
> On and off for the last month I've spent over a week testing and trying overclocks on all the above mentioned cards. I'm pretty sure the EVGA FTW exhibited problems from running furmark after 2-3 weeks of using that card I went back to stock clocks and it was flickering on desktop and having random driver crashes not even doing any 3D.
> 
> The current G1 980 with ASIC of 66.6% (yeah I know) will do 8300 memory and 1550 however they aren't stable, watching max temp, fan speeds valley does not stress like Firestrike and firestrike doesn't last long enough. I'm down to 1501 with 1.25v (had to increase voltage or it would downclock a bin or 2) memory +550 which is 8100
> 
> It is very difficult to decide to keep the G1 980 when the G1 970 is about 80-85% of the overall that the G1 980 is (extensive testing between both) and the difference with discounts is $200. The MSI 970 "Golden" is definitely going back as the $400 price tag wasn't worth it and it is returnable for refund in 30 days sadly beautiful card but very low clocking ram and just an OK GPU would have kept it if not for the full copper HSF having worse cooling performance than the G1 970. Testing G1 970 vs 980 I've noticed 8-13 fps difference in bench and in game.
> 
> I suspect you and many people on here thinking their 1550+ overclocks are "good" will find random issues with downclocks during stressful gaming or other stressful benchmarks. What I found 8+ hours of running 2560x1600 in valley stable was not stable in Firestrike. Also going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1600 definitely changed the stability of the overclock pushing more GPU stress. Hands down though the Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards whether being 970 or 980 have the best design (cooling, power etc) and I got lucky there's 1/4 inch space from end of card to one of my triple rad's fans.
> 
> If anyone can recommend something as stressful or more than 3dmark firestrike which I can loop that won't damage the card I'd greatly appreciate it. I need to make a decision and if this 980 G1 holds @ 1501 / 8100 stable I think I'll keep it despite the $200 extra price tag. I'll just refrain from strip club or casino for a week. This "old man" has been doing "SLI" since 3Dfx days and had the first dual card on single board I think it was the Obsidian 24MB ram? Finally a single card is capable of 2560x1600 now there's 3840x2160...... I think I'll stick to the U3014 GB-LED for a bit and single cards.


I think you should try another 1 or 2 Gigabyte cards because there are sure as hell MSI Gaming 4G cards that can do 1550Mhz stable even @ 4K with 8x MSAA + FXAA in any test. I am a happy owner of one of such cards. You are correct - testing at highest resolution or downsampling from 4K is the best way to test both GPU and VRAM. Use 4K downscaling if you have to and set MSAA to 8x if possible, then run Unigine Heaven and 3DMark FireStrike Ultra. I also find long hours of gaming a great indicator. Its a mix of all of those things that will determine you final overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yah, on some other message boards I was top of the 3DM11 Extreme preset because hardly any users cared to run it lol


Lol, I had 1st in hof in 2 and 3 card in 3dmk11 for months... but that don't last.









Very tough benchmark


----------



## pentium777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I really think you should use Furmark


You first smartguy!


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with your flow picture.. that's the second card in flow? What's the flow rate in the loop?
> BTW - Great monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farcry4 @ 4K with 2 card SLI will def require a good OC on the cards. One thing I noticed after 1.5 years on 4K monitors, is that AA has diminishing returns at this resolution. With the pixel density at 4K, you won't see "jagged edges" if the game or rendering program is capable of native 4K - (not an interpolated 4K graphics engine)... that is until you get to 80 inch panels...


mm I am not sure about the whole flow of the system because I do not yet have a flow meter, but I am using swiftech MCP655B and my fan controller says it's operating at 4300 RPM so I believe that is pushing some water around









THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE ADVICE, both cards are now idle at 27-28 and they top off at around 36 under %load. Apparently the card on top had half the thermal paste not covering the chip









Yeah IDK why anyone would put AA on 4K so I will make sure not to have any AA on, but cheers for the advice on the monitor and the waterblock!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> mm I am not sure about the whole flow of the system because I do not yet have a flow meter, but I am using swiftech MCP655B and my fan controller says it's operating at 4300 RPM so I believe that is pushing some water around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE ADVICE, both cards are now idle at 27-28 and they top off at around 36 under %load. Apparently the card on top had half the thermal paste not covering the chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IDK why anyone would put AA on 4K so I will make sure not to have any AA on, but cheers for the advice on the monitor and the waterblock!


u r welcome!


----------



## amang

So I have both of these cards in SLI sandwiched together next to each other in my mATX board. During a light gaming session (I am talking about not heavy gaming stuff, like Far Cry, Crysis, Metro, or the like), my GPU2's temp can shoot up to 80'C.

My questions are:
1/ Why does my system use GPU2 instead of GPU1 as the default GPU?
2/ Is this sort of temperature normal even for light gaming? I always have the impression that only heavy gaming will produce this kind of heat.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Now this is my benchmark results with CPU OCed at 4.8


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Now this is my benchmark results with CPU OCed at 4.8


that's more like it! what was the fix?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's more like it! what was the fix?


Still not fixed cause it still does it on shutdown but once I have the good performance after a few restarts I get some really nice scores as you can see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Still not fixed cause it still does it on shutdown but once I have the good performance after a few restarts I get some really nice scores as you can see


eh, bummer - is that a cold boot issue, or any restart?
anyway - daaum good score for just getting started:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20

#11 !







#2 980!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> So I have both of these cards in SLI sandwiched together next to each other in my mATX board. During a light gaming session (I am talking about not heavy gaming stuff, like Far Cry, Crysis, Metro, or the like), my GPU2's temp can shoot up to 80'C.
> My questions are:
> 1/ Why does my system use GPU2 instead of GPU1 as the default GPU?
> 2/ Is this sort of temperature normal even for light gaming? I always have the impression that only heavy gaming will produce this kind of heat.
> Any advice is much appreciated.


if they are the ACX type cooler you gotta really exhaust the case hard with fans - if they are the titan-style cooler, you need to get more air into the case.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> So I have both of these cards in SLI sandwiched together next to each other in my mATX board. During a light gaming session (I am talking about not heavy gaming stuff, like Far Cry, Crysis, Metro, or the like), my GPU2's temp can shoot up to 80'C.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1/ Why does my system use GPU2 instead of GPU1 as the default GPU?
> 2/ Is this sort of temperature normal even for light gaming? I always have the impression that only heavy gaming will produce this kind of heat.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


My gpu 1 gets to 79 whilst my gpu 2 reaches 69 and thats with a custom fan profile.


----------



## traxtech

I ended up selling both my 980's ref sc's in wait for big maxwell at profit. Time to use a crumby card for awhile


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

Anyone have a displayport black screen issue? I tried 344.80 but did not solve the problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Anyone have a displayport black screen issue? I tried 344.80 but did not solve the problem.


I only get this problem when enabling SLI, and only once in a blue moon at that.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, bummer - is that a cold boot issue, or any restart?
> anyway - daaum good score for just getting started:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> 
> #11 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 980!


Nice! Any way i can get added to that list or do I have to post the scores on the thread?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Nice! Any way i can get added to that list or do I have to post the scores on the thread?


Probably have to post in that thread, I posted my 1898 score, that should get me on the list too


----------



## DRen72

For those that have experience with this, what are the symptoms of a game crash related to undervoltage of a video card?

My case....clocked 1520 boost on air using stock BIOS on EVGA SC ACX. Using Precision X and I'm not overvolting.

Seems stable nearly all the time except for two events now in FarCry4 where the game froze. No artifacts, just a freeze.

Tabbed back to windows, closed the crashed game, lowered overclock to stock, rebooted then tried the game again and it passes when not overclocked.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> For those that have experience with this, what are the symptoms of a game crash related to undervoltage of a video card?
> 
> My case....clocked 1520 boost on air using stock BIOS on EVGA SC ACX. Using Precision X and I'm not overvolting.
> 
> Seems stable nearly all the time except for two events now in FarCry4 where the game froze. Tabbed back to windows, closed the crashed game, lowered overclock to stock, rebooted then tried the game again and it passes when not overclocked.


I'd say you nailed it and you need a voltage bump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPCC*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy... Are you here to help this community as always right.. with your chip suggestions!?? But do YOU have any beater result that "Mr. Slinky" ???! Your answer will be really appreciate and problem fixed in a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Veniamin A.K.A. Human Slinky (S....y PC)


Who are you? anyway - I hope slinky my bud is thankful I helped him fix his borked up OC last year yielding better physics scores - looks like he may have caught on a bit.









Yup - soon as waterblocks arrive. All recent benchmark posts have been with stock air cooling.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Got a little more juice out of my 980







1586/8223 & i7 4790k @ 4.8


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, bummer - is that a cold boot issue, or any restart?


Restarts fix the problem it's only a shutdown issue. If I shutdown the computer and turn it back on (whether it be a cold boot or just regular shutdown) it reduces performance. Once i do a restart after the shutdown it's back to great performance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Probably have to post in that thread, I posted my 1898 score, that should get me on the list too


you just need to read the OP in that thread and use the correct screen shot.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you just need to read the OP in that thread and use the correct screen shot.


Did I use the correct screenshot? I got the walkway in it and used the software you provided to convert the image


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Did I use the correct screenshot? I got the walkway in it and used the software you provided to convert the image


yup - that's it. will update later tonight, it's a pia to do google sheets on a phone.









you guys know about the OCN discount at PPCS... it's like 5%


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys know about the OCN discount at PPCS... it's like 5%


Did not know that thank you.


----------



## Soulkey

Anyone have this issue where their 980 doesn't "throttle" down when not in use? Both of mine use to throttle down when not in a graphical intensive application. But now they are both stuck at their non-boost clock of 1265mhz.

I noticed this yesterday after running some mild overclocks and running Unigine, but now they won't go back down? I have already uninstalled Precision X several time hoping that was the case. I did only use windows application remover so maybe it did not wipe away all the settings? Here is a pic of my PX atm, at least the temps are sitting somewhat cool.



My cards can easily get to 1550mhz and not go over 40 degrees, but if I go any further I get nasty artifacts!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Anyone have this issue where their 980 doesn't "throttle" down when not in use? Both of mine use to throttle down when not in a graphical intensive application. But now they are both stuck at their non-boost clock of 1265mhz.
> 
> I noticed this yesterday after running some mild overclocks and running Unigine, but now they won't go back down?


Mine wont downclock when I leave my monitor overclocked at 120Hz.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Mine wont downclock when I leave my monitor overclocked at 120Hz.


Hmm well my monitor only has the option for 60hz. Perhaps being at 4k is causing them not to downclock, never had a 4k monitor before so I am not really too sure what to expect.


----------



## traxtech

120hz 1080/1440 will downclock 144hz 1080/1440 will not downclock due to the pixel clock required.

Not too sure about 4k tho


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> 120hz 1080/1440 will downclock 144hz 1080/1440 will not downclock due to the pixel clock required.
> 
> Not too sure about 4k tho


Thanks for the input, maybe I will try setting the native resolution lower to see if this is problem. Although, they use to downclock the other day ago, but now just sitting up there. I believe Jpmboy has a 4k monitor hopefully he might see this and give his







.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> Anyone have this issue where their 980 doesn't "throttle" down when not in use? Both of mine use to throttle down when not in a graphical intensive application. But now they are both stuck at their non-boost clock of 1265mhz.
> 
> I noticed this yesterday after running some mild overclocks and running Unigine, but now they won't go back down? I have already uninstalled Precision X several time hoping that was the case. I did only use windows application remover so maybe it did not wipe away all the settings? Here is a pic of my PX atm, at least the temps are sitting somewhat cool.
> 
> 
> 
> My cards can easily get to 1550mhz and not go over 40 degrees, but if I go any further I get nasty artifacts!


Have you experienced any driver crashes or OC instability? Mine would do this after some OC's crashed. It would just stay at those clocks and never throttle down. I would have to restart to resolve the issue.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Have you experienced any driver crashes or OC instability? Mine would do this after some OC's crashed. It would just stay at those clocks and never throttle down. I would have to restart to resolve the issue.


Yes I would experience instabilities but that was on PX 5.2.0, I just updated and now I am not having any problems so far. Except borderlands has crashed once on startup but I can run Unigine perfectly with no artifacts or crashes. Here is my recent benchmark a few minutes ago.



So not exactly 60 fps yet, hopefully going to hit that soon. But if I know if I go anywhere near 1600mhz with my +50mV offset I get really bad artifacts. So I guess I am stuck at 1500ish even though my cards never go over 41celcius.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> 120hz 1080/1440 will downclock 144hz 1080/1440 will not downclock due to the pixel clock required.
> 
> Not too sure about 4k tho


Umm, no?

144hz G-Sync Monitor here, downclocks just fine...


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know GTX 980s have VRM temp sensor? When i look AIDA64 it has and under load VRM temp goes between 85-90, is it reliable?


----------



## Silent Scone

Reference boards don't however others do such as the Strix and Classifieds. About as reliable as any other software measurement


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you but should i worried about vrm temps?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Umm, no?
> 
> 144hz G-Sync Monitor here, downclocks just fine...


You might want to check that you are actually running at 144hz on the desktop. You won't go down fully in idle clocks at 144hz which is 135 core 324 mem. It's a known thing


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> You might want to check that you are actually running at 144hz on the desktop. You won't go down fully in idle clocks at 144hz which is 135 core 324 mem. It's a known thing


My cards idle down just fine with a ovcerclocked monitor @ 120Hz


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My cards idle down just fine with a ovcerclocked monitor @ 120Hz


Because the problem is when it's 144hz...


----------



## Silent Scone

It is an outstanding issue with both AMD and Nvidia drivers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thank you but should i worried about vrm temps?


No not really, GPU vrms are pretty tough. What card / cooling?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No not really, GPU vrms are pretty tough. What card / cooling?


ASUS STRIX 980


----------



## sugalumps

How loud is the 980 gigabyte g1 gaming? I have the msi gaming but it's making a grinding noise so I am rma'ing, the only reason I grabbed this one was it was the cheapest. Now the gigabyte is the exact same price so I can either get another one of the msi gaming cards, or switch to a gigabyte g1 gaming?

Though I like to keep things as quiet as possible, is the g1 alot louder than the msi gaming since it has 3 smaller fans?


----------



## [email protected]

@ 1500 / 8000;


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> @ 1500 / 8000;










looking good! When everyone says 8000mhz memory are we talking about the actual memory clock in GPU-Z saying 8,000MHz? Or do we multiply by 2 like with our DRAM frequency in CPU-Z??


----------



## [email protected]

Actual memory clock in GPU-Z.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Actual memory clock in GPU-Z.


It's gddr5 ram - just multiply the ram frequency by 4 to get the effective frequency...


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Actual memory clock in GPU-Z.


oh wow that's pretty incredible, right now I am using Precision X to overclock my evga cards, so I am wondering what memory offset I would need to pull 8k memory. What software are you using to OC and are you using the Skyn3t bios by any chance?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's gddr5 ram - just multiply the ram frequency by 4 to get the effective frequency...


Yea, i know that x2 for dram.

@ Soulkey, im using stock bios and msi afterburner;


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's gddr5 ram - just multiply the ram frequency by 4 to get the effective frequency...


thank you that makes a lot more sense







and now I seem to be able to run both clocks at 1580 using only 1.24 volts with 8000 memory with no artifacts!


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> @ Soulkey, im using stock bios and msi afterburner;


ah I see, those look like my settings but on PX there are:


----------



## BeginnerBob

Anyone else limited to +37 voltage on GTX 980? I tried PX but even though it allows up to +87v it doesn't add anymore past +37. I can set it to +87 but wont add anything to the VDDC on GPU-z which stays at 1.2620 V which is the same voltage given by +37v.

Is this a stock bios limitation on the GTX 980s? Would I have to flash a new bios to get past +37v?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's more like it! what was the fix?


So I just got the new monitor and it seems to have fixed the issue! I have done 3 shut downs back to back with no reduced [email protected]


----------



## victoryotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Average FPS is lower than mine, I guess it looks at how long it stayed closer to the high FPS than the low and scores according to that, rather than min/max FPS


Yayy got ya!
Could OC 50mhz higher on core.

That means boost to core @ 1530Mhz/8000Mhz, not bad! =D


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How loud is the 980 gigabyte g1 gaming? I have the msi gaming but it's making a grinding noise so I am rma'ing, the only reason I grabbed this one was it was the cheapest. Now the gigabyte is the exact same price so I can either get another one of the msi gaming cards, or switch to a gigabyte g1 gaming?
> 
> Though I like to keep things as quiet as possible, is the g1 alot louder than the msi gaming since it has 3 smaller fans?


Anyone on this? Need some g1 980 owners, how is the sound and cooling from them?


----------



## MonarchX

WTH??? Why am I scoring lower than FX-8350 with my 3770K @ 4.8Ghz? I scored higher than those with similar settings in 3DMark FireStrike, but in Unigine Heaven I cannot break the 1870mark score. My card is proper-clocked to 1550/8000Mhz with 0 throttle and/or stutter. PC is rock-stable, RAM is @ 2200Mhz @ CL10 1T. Nothing overheats, nothing in the background, Windows is fully updated, optimized to hell, etc. What the hell is keeping my score back???


----------



## ukn69

Please excuse the first time custom loop set up - Still learning ^_^ (due to mobo, the first fan won't fit Q_Q) - Loving the MSI 980 GAMING 4G cards


----------



## szeged

not bad for a first loop, it gets the job done right?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not bad for a first loop, it gets the job done right?


Indeed it does ^_^.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Please excuse the first time custom loop set up - Still learning ^_^ (due to mobo, the first fan won't fit Q_Q) - Loving the MSI 980 GAMING 4G cards


I feel your pain about the first fan not fitting, I have an xspc RX360 rad on the top its so thick that it hits the mosfet heat sink, so I had to angle it diagonally and drill holes for the screws ontop to make it fit









Hey it's your first loop and you didn't drench anything so good job!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> You might want to check that you are actually running at 144hz on the desktop. You won't go down fully in idle clocks at 144hz which is 135 core 324 mem. It's a known thing


Don't need to brother, I know my system inside and out & you are wrong.

Period.

Here is proof. This is not a "known thing".


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Are you guys trying to relate core frequency to monitor refresh rate?


----------



## shremi

Guys i have a question for those with the STRIX and the EK water block ... Is there any way to mount the block with the stock backplate ????


----------



## Silent Scone

But, It is a known issue lol......

You've set highest application refresh rate, that proves nothing. As well as you've not clicked apply on 144hz.


----------



## shadow85

Just wondering is it bad to constantly game if my MSI 980 Gaming is hitting 78-80 °C?

I have dual MSI 980 Gamings, the top is reaching 78-80 °C, whilst the bottom is only hitting 63-70°C.

So I am wondering if it is ok to game alot if my top card is reaching those temps.

I have a swiftech h240-X cooler, was wondering if I should invest in expanding it to avcomodate for the 2 GPU's?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But, It is a known issue lol......
> 
> You've set highest application refresh rate, that proves nothing. As well as you've not clicked apply on 144hz


This may be an issue for some but it is NOT absolute. Mine downclocks. Bottom line.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Anyone on this? Need some g1 980 owners, how is the sound and cooling from them?


Good morning









I have a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming sitting in front of me benching right now and in Valley the fans have not broken 43%, the max temp is 61 Celcius (open bench) and the noise.... hmmm... what can I say?

Oh, Yes.... the noise is NON EXISTENT









Very well made card and I find the noise from the fans absolutely fine up to 65% (2800rpm).

Max fan speed is just over 4000 rpm and has a bit of a turbine whine.


----------



## ilgello

Hi Guys!

Can you confirm that the Reference Zotac 980 gtx does not suffer of the bios/oc limitation of the custom models ?

Thanks!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Oh god....
> 
> You actually think I am that low?
> 
> That is easily the most insulting thing that has ever been said to me on OCN.
> 
> Not cool dude.
> 
> This may be an issue for some but it is NOT absolute. Mine downclocks. Bottom line.


Well, your OK / Cancel / Apply buttons aren't greyed out - so yeah, you didn't apply it.

Also - it is a known issue.


----------



## blado

For some reason no matter what I do League of Legends just hates my gtx 980 SC overclock. 1450 core clock and 7260 memory clock at 1.256 volts and it still crashes on me. Every other game I've tested is fine, but even at these somewhat modest clocks league crashes on me. I should note that I have FPS set to uncapped. Should I just cap the framerate for league and keep the overclock? It's starting to drive me crazy


----------



## marrawi

Hi guys, I got 2X Evga gtx 980 SC Acx with EK blocks and EVGA backplates. Do I need longer screws for the EVGA backplates to fit with the EK blocks? Anyone with similar setup?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> For some reason no matter what I do League of Legends just hates my gtx 980 SC overclock. 1450 core clock and 7260 memory clock at 1.256 volts and it still crashes on me. Every other game I've tested is fine, but even at these somewhat modest clocks league crashes on me. I should note that I have FPS set to uncapped. Should I just cap the framerate for league and keep the overclock? It's starting to drive me crazy


Loads of games are crashing on me with my EVGA 980 SC - even without any OC at all

I have a feeling it is a windows issue for me though, and Im about to find out by wiping for the 2nd time in as many months, when I was OCing the 980, I went too high and lost my display, so hit the reset button - since then Ive been getting crashes in every single game within 30 mins of playing, sometimes within just a few minutes

Nothing else crashes, just games, which is weird - but we'll find out soon if it's a windows issue or not


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Just wondering is it bad to constantly game if my MSI 980 Gaming is hitting 78-80 °C?
> 
> I have dual MSI 980 Gamings, the top is reaching 78-80 °C, whilst the bottom is only hitting 63-70°C.
> 
> So I am wondering if it is ok to game alot if my top card is reaching those temps.
> 
> I have a swiftech h240-X cooler, was wondering if I should invest in expanding it to avcomodate for the 2 GPU's?


I have the same cards. Sounds like you are running them pretty close to each other. (Slots 1-3). Can you not drop the second card another slot down? (1 and 4, depending on your board ofc) That's what I had to do to mine, instead of x16-x16 its running x8-x8 but no performance lose on gaming. Those temps are on the higher side but still in the ok range, if you drop it down another slot you'll see a -10 difference under load. (Well I did) - There is no NEED to add them to your loop but if you love low temps and can't lower the card slot it's a good idea


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Hi guys, I got 2X Evga gtx 980 SC Acx with EK blocks and EVGA backplates. Do I need longer screws for the EVGA backplates to fit with the EK blocks? Anyone with similar setup?


I had to use the ek backplates


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Anyone else limited to +37 voltage on GTX 980? I tried PX but even though it allows up to +87v it doesn't add anymore past +37. I can set it to +87 but wont add anything to the VDDC on GPU-z which stays at 1.2620 V which is the same voltage given by +37v.
> 
> Is this a stock bios limitation on the GTX 980s? Would I have to flash a new bios to get past +37v?


Anyone have some input for this?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Well, your OK / Cancel / Apply buttons aren't greyed out - so yeah, you didn't apply it.
> 
> Also - it is a known issue.


True, didn't even notice that.

No misleading intentions here man.

Like I said, no issue here....


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I had to use the ek backplates


You tried the EVGAs and it didn't work/fit? Does it have different screws layout?


----------



## syphon81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> WTH??? Why am I scoring lower than FX-8350 with my 3770K @ 4.8Ghz? I scored higher than those with similar settings in 3DMark FireStrike, but in Unigine Heaven I cannot break the 1870mark score. My card is proper-clocked to 1550/8000Mhz with 0 throttle and/or stutter. PC is rock-stable, RAM is @ 2200Mhz @ CL10 1T. Nothing overheats, nothing in the background, Windows is fully updated, optimized to hell, etc. What the hell is keeping my score back???


Just a couple suggestions. But double check your nvidia control panel settings. I have power management set to prefer maximum for heaven. Also check that shadowplay is off. That gives me a slight performance hit when enabled.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> You tried the EVGAs and it didn't work/fit? Does it have different screws layout?


I had the evga sc acx 2.0 and i had to use the ek backplate on mine, i don't think the standard backplate works with the waterblock


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I had the evga sc acx 2.0 and i had to use the ek backplate on mine, i don't think the standard backplate works with the waterblock


The EK one looks the best anyway.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> Just a couple suggestions. But double check your nvidia control panel settings. I have power management set to prefer maximum for heaven. Also check that shadowplay is off. That gives me a slight performance hit when enabled.


Yeah it is all set properly. Again, all my other benchmark scores are exactly where they should be or even slightly higher, but Unigine Heaven and Valley are 2 benchmarks where I score below of what everyone else scores. I do not use ShadowPlay or GeForce Experience. I install only raw video drivers + HD Audio + Miracast + PhysX, so 90% of folders that come with drivers are removed, including 3D drivers. Everything is optimized. I install low latency UNi drivers for my ASUS Xonar soundcard. I avoid any additional Intel driver instals, except for Management Engine Interface firmware and drivers along with SATA drivers, but none of that would have an effect on my score. Everything in BIOS is also optimized - all ASMedia controllers disabled, USB 3.0 disabled, USB Legacy Support disabled. All OROM's or Options ROM's have been updated it, using UBU. I use the very latest DDU to uninstall previous drivers in Safe Mode, restart, and then install new drivers in normal mode and select "Clean installation". There are no background apps, except for Steam, Origin, Windowed Borderless Gaming, Monitor Calibration Wizard, UNi Xonar drivers control panel, and MSI AB. Shutting down each of those apps has 0% performance impact and 0% score impact. Almost all 3rd party services are disabled too. There are a couple of essential ones like Samsung USB drivers connectivity, but again - disabling that does not affect my score. There is no Anti-Virus or Anti-Spyware running in the background. I am 100% sure that I would get the same exact score immediately after the cleanest and updated Windows 8.1 Pro installation.

It just doesn't make sense though. How would a 3770K @ 4.8Ghz with GTX 980 @ 1550/8000Mhz score lower than a similar GTX 980 @ similar clocks, but with a 4770K @ stock clocks?! Again, all other synthetic and game benchmarks are really good, either above similar specs rigs or right at it.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> The EK one looks the best anyway.


It is subjective, but I see the EK is very plain and EVGA looks better. I guess I will find out on Thursday when the cards/blocks arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulkey*
> 
> thank you that makes a lot more sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I seem to be able to run both clocks at 1580 using only 1.24 volts with 8000 memory with no artifacts!


Great 4K run!! Read the requirements in the OP and post it up:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys i have a question for those with the STRIX and the EK water block ... Is there any way to mount the block with the stock backplate ????


I think you need to drill out some of the imbedded "nuts" (lol). EK says the stock plate needs modification to work (see the waterblock mounting instructions)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Anyone have some input for this?


How exactly are you determining the actual applied voltage to the gpu rail after dialing it up with AB or PX?
nvm - I see you are using gpuZ.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I cant seem to enable the overclocking range enhancement feature on my strix anyone has some advice ???



Edit got it working now i had to switch to advanced mode first and then the option showed up


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I have the same cards. Sounds like you are running them pretty close to each other. (Slots 1-3). Can you not drop the second card another slot down? (1 and 4, depending on your board ofc) That's what I had to do to mine, instead of x16-x16 its running x8-x8 but no performance lose on gaming. Those temps are on the higher side but still in the ok range, if you drop it down another slot you'll see a -10 difference under load. (Well I did) - There is no NEED to add them to your loop but if you love low temps and can't lower the card slot it's a good idea


Yes my cards are in slots 1 and 3. Im using a MSI Z87 Gaming GD65 atm, and I think there is another x16 slot below I have to check when I get home.

Anyways when I get my MSI x99 Gaming 7 back from RMA I will be using that board for my dual 980's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I cant seem to enable the overclocking range enhancement feature on my strix anyone has some advice ???


THat's not right (somehow). I'm sure you tried something simple like a complete uninstall/reinstall of gpuT (wiping any profiles)?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I cant seem to enable the overclocking range enhancement feature on my strix anyone has some advice ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THat's not right (somehow). I'm sure you tried something simple like a complete uninstall/reinstall of gpuT (wiping any profiles)?


Got it working man but i believe no voltage is applied since gpuz reads 1.2120 does yours change when you add more voltage ???


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> For some reason no matter what I do League of Legends just hates my gtx 980 SC overclock. 1450 core clock and 7260 memory clock at 1.256 volts and it still crashes on me. Every other game I've tested is fine, but even at these somewhat modest clocks league crashes on me. I should note that I have FPS set to uncapped. Should I just cap the framerate for league and keep the overclock? It's starting to drive me crazy


I've had no issues whatsoever with League using my 980 SC - stock clocks, 1500 core/ 8200 memory, 1080P, 1440P, Windows 7, Windows 8.1, fresh installs or HDD directory backups, every driver released since launch - league hasn't presented a single erorr since recieving my card 3 days post-release, under all the above mentioned scenarios.

The Framerate Cap dropdown doesn't matter, just make sure to enable Vsync.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Got it working man but i believe no voltage is applied since gpuz reads 1.2120 does yours change when you add more voltage ???


Did you measure with a dmm? My software never shows anything besides 1.2120 and Ive been to 1.6v+ on my strix980 under ln2. Software readings don't really help much.


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> I've had no issues whatsoever with League using my 980 SC - stock clocks, 1500 core/ 8200 memory, 1080P, 1440P, Windows 7, Windows 8.1, fresh installs or HDD directory backups, every driver released since launch - league hasn't presented a single erorr since recieving my card 3 days post-release, under all the above mentioned scenarios.
> 
> The Framerate Cap dropdown doesn't matter, just make sure to enable Vsync.


Yea, I usually don't have Vsync enabled in most of my games. I'll enable it in League and see how it goes.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Did you measure with a dmm? My software never shows anything besides 1.2120 and Ive been to 1.6v+ on my strix980 under ln2. Software readings don't really help much.


I will try tomorrow with a dmm do you have the read outs location????


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> I've had no issues whatsoever with League using my 980 SC - stock clocks, 1500 core/ 8200 memory, 1080P, 1440P, Windows 7, Windows 8.1, fresh installs or HDD directory backups, every driver released since launch - league hasn't presented a single erorr since recieving my card 3 days post-release, under all the above mentioned scenarios.
> 
> The Framerate Cap dropdown doesn't matter, just make sure to enable Vsync.


No luck. It was stable for a lot longer, but the instant it goes from 1265Mhz to 1469Mhz I get a driver error. I have my monitor at a 75hz refresh rate, but I don't think that should have an effect on anything.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How exactly are you determining the actual applied voltage to the gpu rail after dialing it up with AB or PX?
> nvm - I see you are using gpuZ.


Yeah would flashing out the stock bios help me get past +37 voltage?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I will try tomorrow with a dmm do you have the read outs location????


----------



## Deano12345

Moving from dual 680's to Dual 980's under water soon. Excited isn't the word ! Thinking either Strixes or Classy's. Any other cards I should be looking at ?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> For some reason no matter what I do League of Legends just hates my gtx 980 SC overclock. 1450 core clock and 7260 memory clock at 1.256 volts and it still crashes on me. Every other game I've tested is fine, but even at these somewhat modest clocks league crashes on me. I should note that I have FPS set to uncapped. Should I just cap the framerate for league and keep the overclock? It's starting to drive me crazy


Im having trouble finding water blocks for the MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G cards







Anyone have these under liquid?


----------



## Roomraider

Got a quick question here.
Looking @ my current build & taking into consideration, I just ordered 1 single EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper & gaming @ the current res in my sig, what can I expect with just the single card? I've done tri SLI since it's inception. To this very day the 3 280's in SLI preform quite well @ high in most modern directx 10 games. Which brings me to the only reason for the upgrade "compatible games" are now far & few between. Note* I have no intention of overclocking, as I enjoy the stability of the stock speeds. Anyone that has experience with these cards, please give me your feedback.

Should I just quit jerking around & just get 2 more 980 HC's or will this single card work just as good or better than my current config?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Got a quick question here.
> Looking @ my current build & taking into consideration, I just ordered 1 single EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper & gaming @ the current res in my sig, what can I expect with just the single card? I've done tri SLI since it's inception. To this very day the 3 280's in SLI preform quite well @ high in most modern directx 10 games. Which brings me to the only reason for the upgrade "compatible games" are now far & few between. Note* I have no intention of overclocking, as I enjoy the stability of the stock speeds. Anyone that has experience with these cards, please give me your feedback.
> 
> Should I just quit jerking around & just get 2 more 980 HC's or will this single card work just as good or better than my current config?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank


I would grab another assuming your resolution is 2560x1600?


----------



## Roomraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I would grab another assuming your resolution is 2560x1600?


Yes this is the native resolution & I was hoping for a different answer, very limited $$$$$ this time of the year


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Yes this is the native resolution & I was hoping for a different answer, very limited $$$$$ this time of the year


Well i would try one first and then see how it goes from there. If you arent playing games with all the eyecandy on then one should be fine. But just play with one and see how it goes!


----------



## Roomraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Well i would try one first and then see how it goes from there. If you arent playing games with all the eyecandy on then one should be fine. But just play with one and see how it goes!


Will do, but it sounds like you already know, @ least another card will have to be purchased







thanks for the input.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Will do, but it sounds like you already know, @ least another card will have to be purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the input.


Yeah, i play on a similar resolution 2560x1440 but i like eyecandy and while one wouldve done its job with out the eyecandy. I wanted a bit more power. So i bought another this black friday lol.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Got a quick question here.
> Looking @ my current build & taking into consideration, I just ordered 1 single EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper & gaming @ the current res in my sig, what can I expect with just the single card? I've done tri SLI since it's inception. To this very day the 3 280's in SLI preform quite well @ high in most modern directx 10 games. Which brings me to the only reason for the upgrade "compatible games" are now far & few between. Note* I have no intention of overclocking, as I enjoy the stability of the stock speeds. Anyone that has experience with these cards, please give me your feedback.
> 
> Should I just quit jerking around & just get 2 more 980 HC's or will this single card work just as good or better than my current config?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank


I've got a single 980 running my Asus swift @ 1440P

Borderlands 2 runs at +120fps with everything turned on. DSR @ 5K is around 40-60fps.
Battlefield 4 runs at +100fps with high settings
Crysis 3 runs at +60fps with high.

I have a good overclock though (1530 / 7800 is my 24/7 setting)

Knock off about 15% for stock clocks.


----------



## Roomraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I've got a single 980 running my Asus swift @ 1440P
> 
> Borderlands 2 runs at +120fps with everything turned on. DSR @ 5K is around 40-60fps.
> Battlefield 4 runs at +100fps with high settings
> Crysis 3 runs at +60fps with high.
> 
> I have a good overclock though (1530 / 7800 is my 24/7 setting)
> 
> Knock off about 15% for stock clocks.


Those are some pretty respectable #'s, you're starting to convince me to find a stable overclock & run with it.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Those are some pretty respectable #'s, you're starting to convince me to find a stable overclock & run with it.


Thats why i said run one and see how you do!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Got it working man but i believe no voltage is applied since gpuz reads 1.2120 does yours change when you add more voltage ???


As SDhydro says below, you need to use a DMM to see the actual voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Did you measure with a dmm? My software never shows anything besides 1.2120 and Ive been to 1.6v+ on my strix980 under ln2. Software readings don't really help much.


got the EK block on one card, main immediate effect is the VRM. Stock cooler they would hit 70+C using ~1,4V. Now, they stay below 50C. GPU temp is just too easy to keep low on 980s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah would flashing out the stock bios help me get past +37 voltage?


yes, be REAL careful with voltage - read the instructions. start with the 980_70_2d bios. (skim the thread, you'll find it.)

and use a DMM !!


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, be REAL careful with voltage - read the instructions. start with the 980_70_2d bios. (skim the thread, you'll find it.)
> and use a DMM !!


Will do thanks for the advice. I've been trying to find the safe VDDC for a 980 is it safe to go past 1.26? If so what would be a danger zone; or is that dictated by temperature of the GPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Will do thanks for the advice. I've been trying to find the safe VDDC for a 980 is it safe to go past 1.26? If so what would be a danger zone; or is that dictated by temperature of the GPU?


As I've said on other threads... this is OCN, not SVN (Safe Voltage Network







) Safe voltage is ALWAYS in the eye of the beholder. For 24/7 gaming, on the strix, I'd stay below 1.35-1.37V (measured while under load) with good vrm cooling. The core is not the thermal problem.

sorry - i forgot to paste the link:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Those are some pretty respectable #'s, you're starting to convince me to find a stable overclock & run with it.


I have 2 980's underwater overclocked at 1570/8000 running a 4k samsung monitor and these cards do not go over 42 under 100 load benching and gaming. I would say get a mild OC on them and they will run forever.


----------



## teichu

Hi I just got evga gtx 980 but when I tried to tweak voltage on precision and i figure out push voltage +25mv or +87mv , monitor shows still the same vol?? so means there is no point to push +87mv? and also with my stock setting , boost clock is 1430mhz and and when I tried to push voltage +100mhz and memory +100 , core clock stay 1530mhz but wasn't really stable during the game although I am still testing ,so is this normal for everyone? since boost clock already 1430mhz...


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> No luck. It was stable for a lot longer, but the instant it goes from 1265Mhz to 1469Mhz I get a driver error. I have my monitor at a 75hz refresh rate, but I don't think that should have an effect on anything.


How does it perform if you reset the clocks and voltages to factory stock settings?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As I've said on other threads... this is OCN, not SFN (Safe Voltage Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Safe voltage is ALWAYS in the eye of the beholder. For 24/7 gaming, on the strix, I'd stay below 1.35-1.37V (measured while under load) with good vrm cooling. The core is not the thermal problem.
> 
> sorry - i forgot to paste the link:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


Yeah sorry meant for 24/7 gaming. What's the difference between strix and a evga card?


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> How does it perform if you reset the clocks and voltages to factory stock settings?


No crashes at stock settings in League. I did a little research in the 970 and 980 threads, and apparently I'm not the only one to experience instability in less demanding games with my overclock. Apparently it has something to do with the voltages not increases with the clocks correctly. They managed to fix it by editing the bios to increase the minimum voltage or something. I also tested Assassin's Creed: Unity, Dragon Age: Inquisition, and Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor with 1470 core clock and 7600 memory clocks, and was completely stable. I'm pretty sure at this point that I'm experiencing what those guys were experiencing. I'll try that fix later, but in the meantime I'll just keep stock clocks when playing league.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great 4K run!! Read the requirements in the OP and post it up:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> I think you need to drill out some of the imbedded "nuts" (lol). EK says the stock plate needs modification to work (see the waterblock mounting instructions)
> How exactly are you determining the actual applied voltage to the gpu rail after dialing it up with AB or PX?
> nvm - I see you are using gpuZ.


Thanks for the comment but when I try and hit F12 it doesn't even save anywhere, I looked in the Unigine install file but I can't seem to locate where it's putting them

Must us 4k users set our anti-ailising to 2x? I mean it doesn't even do anything but hit preformance xD

But seriously, where is unigine putting these screenshots? Just to note, I am using F12 not ctrl+prt sc to capture the screen.


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah sorry meant for 24/7 gaming. What's the difference between strix and a evga card?


This, I was quiet curious between the major differences. Is it that evga uses samsung memory and asus does not?


----------



## Soulkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Hi I just got evga gtx 980 but when I tried to tweak voltage on precision and i figure out push voltage +25mv or +87mv , monitor shows still the same vol?? so means there is no point to push +87mv? and also with my stock setting , boost clock is 1430mhz and and when I tried to push voltage +100mhz and memory +100 , core clock stay 1530mhz but wasn't really stable during the game although I am still testing ,so is this normal for everyone? since boost clock already 1430mhz...


PX does not actually change the voltage setting per say, what you are setting is an offset number. Which is essentially telling the evga card you can have +"X"mV wiggle room. Make sure the power target is past 100% as well. GPU-Z can tell you the VDDC in the "sensors" tab, not really sure how accurate this is though. Jpmboy advises using a DMM to test accurate readouts!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah sorry meant for 24/7 gaming. What's the difference between strix and a evga card?


eh - yeah - forget that link. I forgot you have an EVGA. THere's a bunch of bioses for the evga 980 ("no limits" bioses) on one of the threads. the cards are very different - the strix is a non-reference PCB with different voltage controllers.

with the reference PCB, you're somewhat limited in terms of higher voltages. But a bios change can help (and you cuold edit the bios to run a bit higher boost voltage).

the strix has sammy memory chips.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

just got my Strix GTX 980







upgraded from a evga gtx650 ti boost 2gic SC edition. Im having an issue where after some time inbetween 10-20mins of playing marvel heroes i get the following Error.

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 12/3/2014 10:39:45 PM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: TruSkillzz-PC
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

136522
System
TruSkillzz-PC

nvlddmkm

my current system specs are as followed: MB-Asus Maximus Impact VI / CPU-i5 4670K stock/ GPU-Strix GTX 980 OC/ Mem-TridentX 16gig @2400mhz xmp profile 1/ PSU- Corsair HX650watt/ OS win7 pro

some things i have tried on my end- i've ran memtest to make sure my ram was all good and got no errors/ uninstalled drivers fully & reinstalled- even tried the 344.80 driver to no avail/ tried deadlock fix to no avail. i haven't even began to try and overclock the gpu so i have it running factory OC. Not sure if my next step is to upgrade my psu to an 850 or 1k watt with higher amps on the 12v?

any help would be greatly appreciated thanks

on a side note i've watched the temps on the card and the highest temp it got to was around 57c and my cpu temp under gaming load never goes above 55-57c. im just stumped atm trying to figure this out


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> just got my Strix GTX 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgraded from a evga gtx650 ti boost 2gic SC edition. Im having an issue where after some time inbetween 10-20mins of playing marvel heroes i get the following Error.
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 12/3/2014 10:39:45 PM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: TruSkillzz-PC
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 136522
> System
> TruSkillzz-PC
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> my current system specs are as followed: MB-Asus Maximus Impact VI / CPU-i5 4670K stock/ GPU-Strix GTX 980 OC/ Mem-TridentX 16gig @2400mhz xmp profile 1/ PSU- Corsair HX650watt/ OS win7 pro
> 
> some things i have tried on my end- i've ran memtest to make sure my ram was all good and got no errors/ uninstalled drivers fully & reinstalled- even tried the 344.80 driver to no avail/ tried deadlock fix to no avail. i haven't even began to try and overclock the gpu so i have it running factory OC. Not sure if my next step is to upgrade my psu to an 850 or 1k watt with higher amps on the 12v?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
> 
> on a side note i've watched the temps on the card and the highest temp it got to was around 57c and my cpu temp under gaming load never goes above 55-57c. im just stumped atm trying to figure this out


If you haven't overclocked you are under 650w without a doubt.

Your PSU is most likely fine bro.

When did you reload Windows before or after you got the card?


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> If you haven't overclocked you are under 650w without a doubt.
> 
> Your PSU is most likely fine bro.
> 
> When did you reload Windows before or after you got the card?


Sorry for late reply-went to bed- now at work- I haven't tried reinstalling windows. I popped my old 650Ti boost out & put in the strix & uninstalled the drivers using DDU in safe mode then let it shut down. After that I booted back up & went and downloaded the 344.75 driver & installed. After a few more of the crashes I read through the forums and seen there was an 344.80 driver so I tried that and still crashing.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Sorry for late reply-went to bed- now at work- I haven't tried reinstalling windows. I popped my old 650Ti boost out & put in the strix & uninstalled the drivers using DDU in safe mode then let it shut down. After that I booted back up & went and downloaded the 344.75 driver & installed. After a few more of the crashes I read through the forums and seen there was an 344.80 driver so I tried that and still crashing.


Hello,

I have exactly the same problem like yours but not spesific for one game, in desktop or game driver stop responding and my monitor goes to sleep, i did not re-install windows (8.1 pro x64) since i have R9 290 and STRIX 970 and this is my 3rd card in this windows maybe i should format the system then try again. (Already used DDU and DriverCleaner.Net)


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have exactly the same problem like yours but not spesific for one game, in desktop or game driver stop responding and my monitor goes to sleep, i did not re-install windows (8.1 pro x64) since i have R9 290 and STRIX 970 and this is my 3rd card in this windows maybe i should format the system then try again. (Already used DDU and DriverCleaner.Net)


Yea not sure what is going on here. When I go on my break I'm gonna remove my strix 980 & boot with the igpu and re-run DDU in safe mode then reinsert my 980/install the 344.80 driver and pray. I'll post an update afterwords and let you all know if that works or not. I hate having to reinstall windows but if I have to I'll try but I'll let everyone know

*Edit* since I'm at work with time on my hand to read around various forums with the same issue. I read that some have had success in going into nvidia control panel and changing the Physx to the cpu instead of it defaulting to the 980 so I will try this also but after I do what I've stated above


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have exactly the same problem like yours but not spesific for one game, in desktop or game driver stop responding and my monitor goes to sleep, i did not re-install windows (8.1 pro x64) since i have R9 290 and STRIX 970 and this is my 3rd card in this windows maybe i should format the system then try again. (Already used DDU and DriverCleaner.Net)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Yea not sure what is going on here. When I go on my break I'm gonna remove my strix 980 & boot with the igpu and re-run DDU in safe mode then reinsert my 980/install the 344.80 driver and pray. I'll post an update afterwords and let you all know if that works or not. I hate having to reinstall windows but if I have to I'll try but I'll let everyone know
> 
> *Edit* since I'm at work with time on my hand to read around various forums with the same issue. I read that some have had success in going into nvidia control panel and changing the Physx to the cpu instead of it defaulting to the 980 so I will try this also but after I do what I've stated above


Initially I had the same issue, didn't require a w8.1 reload, just DDU and fresh drivers. so far so good. gremlins!


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Initially I had the same issue, didn't require a w8.1 reload, just DDU and fresh drivers. so far so good. gremlins!


are you using the 344.75 or the 344.80 driver if you dont mind me asking? thanks


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Sorry for late reply-went to bed- now at work- I haven't tried reinstalling windows. I popped my old 650Ti boost out & put in the strix & uninstalled the drivers using DDU in safe mode then let it shut down. After that I booted back up & went and downloaded the 344.75 driver & installed. After a few more of the crashes I read through the forums and seen there was an 344.80 driver so I tried that and still crashing.


Well, take this with a grain of salt but I have always re-installed Windows with any addition of a major component and I d not have problems. Period.










I would re load windows bud. You're coming from a Kepler to a Maxwell, that calls for a reload IMO. It's worth a try.


----------



## menthuslayer

Getting Precision X crashes now, it's also causing other crashes. The Battle.net app is crashing when X is open, was trying to download diablo 3, I think dota is also having some issues when X is open, it seems like corsair link even having issues when x is open. Closing X seems to fix all issues, MSI AB doesn't SEEM to be having any issues as of right now. What's wrong with X







, I much prefer it's OSD, layout, and looks to MSI AB. I REALLY don't want to do another windows install, but this maybe what I have to do. I have the big waterloop going in in a couple weeks, maybe I'll do it then.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Well, take this with a grain of salt but I have always re-installed Windows with any addition of a major component and I d not have problems. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would re load windows bud. You're coming from a Kepler to a Maxwell, that calls for a reload IMO. It's worth a try.


I will give it a shot if the other things I listed doesn't work :/ but l have the weekend off so I'll have plenty of time to set everything back up with a fresh reinstall if all else fails. Thanks

*Edit* quick question, if I decide just to upgrade to win 8.1pro would that work? I've been wanting to upgrade anyway


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Getting Precision X crashes now, it's also causing other crashes. The Battle.net app is crashing when X is open, was trying to download diablo 3, I think dota is also having some issues when X is open, it seems like corsair link even having issues when x is open. Closing X seems to fix all issues, MSI AB doesn't SEEM to be having any issues as of right now. What's wrong with X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I much prefer it's OSD, layout, and looks to MSI AB. I REALLY don't want to do another windows install, but this maybe what I have to do. I have the big waterloop going in in a couple weeks, maybe I'll do it then.


Precision X blows! If you use one - use version 4.2.1 ONLY. The new one is utter crap. Not only did they steal the code from Unwinder, but they were incapable of using it properly and coding an application. Or maybe its the fact that they tried to code it on their own, but failed miserably. One way or another, EVGA died the day they released their new Precision X, claiming it all their work, from ground up. I stopped buying their cards and using their software. Ended up just fine too - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G clocks crazy good, no worse than EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Precision X blows! If you use one - use version 4.2.1 ONLY. The new one is utter crap. Not only did they steal the code from Unwinder, but they were incapable of using it properly and coding an application. Or maybe its the fact that they tried to code it on their own, but failed miserably. One way or another, EVGA died the day they released their new Precision X, claiming it all their work, from ground up. I stopped buying their cards and using their software. Ended up just fine too - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G clocks crazy good, no worse than EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX.


Dissapointing to here, I wish msi had a better osd


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - yeah - forget that link. I forgot you have an EVGA. THere's a bunch of bioses for the evga 980 ("no limits" bioses) on one of the threads. the cards are very different - the strix is a non-reference PCB with different voltage controllers.
> 
> with the reference PCB, you're somewhat limited in terms of higher voltages. But a bios change can help (and you cuold edit the bios to run a bit higher boost voltage).
> 
> the strix has sammy memory chips.


Any guide on modifying the stock bios since i just want to change the voltage limits? I am really cautious on bricking the card


----------



## XxKINGxX40

Will Skynet Bios ever be available?


----------



## SDhydro

oops


----------



## Rei86

Time to do work


----------



## trivium nate

i cant wait til nvidia updates the driver so i hopefully have teh option to again configure led visualizer on my gtx 980 like i used to be able to....I currently dont have the option to...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> are you using the 344.75 or the 344.80 driver if you dont mind me asking? thanks


344.75 right now. was going to install the new one... should I be worried?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Any guide on modifying the stock bios since i just want to change the voltage limits? I am really cautious on bricking the card


go over to the ocn kingpin thread - ping djthrottleboi. Theres's a maxwell bios tweaker thread somewhere... search will find it, I'm sure. You have the strix, right? why not use one of Shammy's bioses?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Time to do work
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sweet - I just put two EK blocks on mine. gpu temps NEVER >20C over water... ever.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go over to the ocn kingpin thread - ping djthrottleboi. Theres's a maxwell bios tweaker thread somewhere... search will find it, I'm sure. You have the strix, right? why not use one of Shammy's bioses?


Nah I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 I found the maxwell tweaker but I am having issues with nvflash. Says nvidia driver can't be found when i put in the command nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom. I disabled the driver and uninstalled it but still getting that error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Nah I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 I found the maxwell tweaker but I am having issues with nvflash. Says nvidia driver can't be found when i put in the command nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom. I disabled the driver and uninstalled it but still getting that error.


lol - sorry, I keep confusing you with another user. Did you find the "no limits" bios for reference 980s?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - sorry, I keep confusing you with another user. Did you find the "no limits" bios for reference 980s?


you have to disable the video driver in device manager in order to flash maxwell gpus. (i slammed into that also







) after flashing Enable it and restart. - you did that.
I keep derping your questions.








you don't need the -5 and -4 qualifiers. But the version of nvflash really matters... one that works for the classifieds I had did not work on the strix. I have not had a reference card, so don't have that nvflash handy.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Time to do work


Best Early Xmas? 

- my gtx titan said hi to gtx980 thread... titan's thread is kind of lonely.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Nah I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 I found the maxwell tweaker but I am having issues with nvflash. Says nvidia driver can't be found when i put in the command nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom. I disabled the driver and uninstalled it but still getting that error.


are you using the nvflash from post#2?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using the nvflash from post#2?


Ah I had no idea you needed a certain NVflash


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using the nvflash from post#2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Ah I had no idea you needed a certain NVflash


I can never remember how to get this to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Nah I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 I found the maxwell tweaker but I am having issues with nvflash. Says nvidia driver can't be found when i put in the command nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom. I disabled the driver and uninstalled it but still getting that error.


are you using the nvflash from post#2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I can never remember how to get this to work.


disable nv driver in device manager,
For the classified anyway... admin cmnd prompt: nvflash --list (if you have more than one card)
nvflash [-i#] -6 romname.rom
hit "y" twice
exit
done... re-enable vid driver(s), restart


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using the nvflash from post#2?


How would i revert back to stock bios if the nolimit bios is the newer version?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> How would i revert back to stock bios if the nolimit bios is the newer version?


Just make a back up of your current bios and then flash it back if you don't like the others.

Well here are my 980's although I want to step up to the FTW versions.... But not hearing any news from EVGA from that front, Do you think they will have a custom PCB's?


Spoiler: My 980's!


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Just make a back up of your current bios and then flash it back if you don't like the others.


I did make a backup but when i try to revert it says that the modded bios is the newer version and then just leaves it so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> How would i revert back to stock bios if the nolimit bios is the newer version?


before you flash, ALWAYS save the OEM bios.. nvflash --save romname.rom
or

use gpuZ to write it out (will automatically disable the vid driver during the eprom access)


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before you flash, ALWAYS save the OEM bios.. nvflash --save romname.rom
> or
> 
> use gpuZ to write it out (will automatically disable the vid driver during the eprom access)


Yeah i made a backup using GPUz but when i try to revert it just says that a newer version of nvflash is required


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before you flash, ALWAYS save the OEM bios.. nvflash --save romname.rom
> or
> 
> use gpuZ to write it out (will automatically disable the vid driver during the eprom access)


edit: if you are using the correct nvflash, and the -6 instruction, it will write over whatever bios is currently loaded. (use to have to issue the "--protectoff" command in the past, but JD's hack doesn't need it)

if you are prompted to enter "y", enter it.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit: if you are using the correct nvflash, and the -6 instruction, it will write over whatever bios is currently loaded. (use to have to issue the "--protectoff" command in the past, but JD's hack doesn't need it)
> 
> if you are prompted to enter "y", enter it.




I keep getting that but i have the most updated version


----------



## KuuFA

You have this one?


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You have this one?


Which one?
Yeah nvm i saw it as soon as i finished posting


----------



## SDhydro

click the link in blue


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 344.75 right now. was going to install the new one... should I be worried?


not that im aware of i was just curious as to which you were using.

update on my issue though- i tried a fresh install of win7 pro suggested by @nexxusty and the problem just got worse and the display driver would freeze/crash very frequently without even running a game just open an application/browsing the web







. im thnking it is my psu as i swapped out the strix 980 back to my 650ti boost and havent had any issues with the display driver. im not sure if i should rma the card or buy a new psu 1st & thry that before doing the rma. its a sad sad day


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Which one?


The one that JoeDirt put on the OP


Spoiler: This one!



NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.196:

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=92943607714335291333


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The one that JoeDirt put on the OP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This one!
> 
> 
> 
> NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.196:
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=92943607714335291333


Yeah nvm sorry I had seen after i posted. that solved it. I thought 5.190.01 was latest


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You have this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...










+REP!


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP!


Lol!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Hi guys, I got 2X Evga gtx 980 SC Acx with EK blocks and EVGA backplates. Do I need longer screws for the EVGA backplates to fit with the EK blocks? Anyone with similar setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> You tried the EVGAs and it didn't work/fit? Does it have different screws layout?


If you really want the EVGA back plate on your GTX 980 you will need to use some of the screws that go in under the back plate, there are 4 screws surrounding the GPU that aren't threaded. You'll have 2 screws that won't be used on the EVGA back plate. I sold mine of eBay.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Best Early Xmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- my gtx titan said hi to gtx980 thread... titan's thread is kind of lonely._


Yes Sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sweet - I just put two EK blocks on mine. gpu temps NEVER >20C over water... ever.


Do you have the Classified or the STRIX?

I kind of want to hit about 1450~1500 on air alone and keep that as my everyday OC on these cards (STRIX) and send the Classifieds back. Put everything underwater and wait till the real Maxwell's launch and than pick up the Classifieds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Lol!


you fixed up? I think that's the nvflash from post#2 that I mentioned.


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you fixed up? I think that's the nvflash from post#2 that I mentioned.


Yeah all working fine now got it back to stock bios because i was able to achieve ~1590/8300 but my benchmarks were worse. I want to do a bit more research because that new voltage meter with the nolimits scared me a bit and the last thing I want to do is overvolt the card.


----------



## StuttgartRob

Add me to the list

I have a EVGA GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0



and here soon I will have this installed on it


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yes Sir.
> Do you have the Classified or the STRIX?
> 
> I kind of want to hit about 1450~1500 on air alone and keep that as my everyday OC on these cards (STRIX) and send the Classifieds back. Put everything underwater and wait till the real Maxwell's launch and than pick up the Classifieds.


Whaaat??? Send Classifieds back??? That's against OCN rules!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> Yeah all working fine now got it back to stock bios because i was able to achieve ~1590/8300 but my benchmarks were worse. I want to do a bit more research because that new voltage meter with the nolimits scared me a bit and the last thing I want to do is overvolt the card.


If your saying 1590/8300 gives less performance it is probably the memory is to high .
go back down to 7800 and bump it up each 100 mhz till performance stops increasing, then back down small amount .


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If your saying 1590/8300 gives less performance it is probably the memory is to high .
> go back down to 7800 and bump it up each 100 mhz till performance stops increasing, then back down small amount .


That's the thing though the memory is clocked in higher for my benchmarks on stock bios. Would it be a different number due to the nolimits bios?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> and here soon I will have this installed on it


What do you use coolant wise? I found distilled water mixed with Baking Soda keeps the pH level (in the green) away from acidic which causes major corrosion since Baking Soda instantly dissolves corrosion on contact. Ever use Baking Soda on your corroded car battery connections? Of course you'll need a pH paper strips to check pH levels, pool supply store would have them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Whaaat??? Send Classifieds back??? That's against OCN rules!


uh-oh... I'm guilty.


----------



## Gunslinger.

I've been looking for 980 Classified inventory and can't find any.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I've been looking for 980 Classified inventory and can't find any.


LOL when you search on NewEgg it says its in stock, when you click on the link to it it shows out of stock..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487080&cm_re=980_classified-_-14-487-080-_-Product

Says in stock but I doubt it'll last long.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> LOL when you search on NewEgg it says its in stock, when you click on the link to it it shows out of stock..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487080&cm_re=980_classified-_-14-487-080-_-Product
> 
> Says in stock but I doubt it'll last long.


for me its out of stock


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I've been looking for 980 Classified inventory and can't find any.


...tweety bird' said they're out of production







...that after being late to market...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tweety bird' said they're out of production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that after being late to market...


No way its out of production. They won't be till the next GTX x80 card is produced. Its just low in stock/volume that EVGA seems to always be in around this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> for me its out of stock


Yeah when I posted said in stock, clicked on it after posting and out... Quick trigger fingers.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> *No way its out of production.* They won't be till the next GTX x80 card is produced. Its just low in stock/volume that EVGA seems to always be in around this time.
> Yeah when I posted said in stock, clicked on it after posting and out... Quick trigger fingers.


...I hope not, but that's what I was told by the head system designer for a large e-tailer who deals w/ the company reps...may be they'll do another production run though, IDK


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tweety bird' said they're out of production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that after being late to market...


That'd be great. Nice resale value when the next series comes out.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> That's the thing though the memory is clocked in higher for my benchmarks on stock bios. Would it be a different number due to the nolimits bios?


I am not following you, the stock bios will have memory set to 7k
the no limits bios has memory OC to 7610 (3805) AFAIK .

If you set a offset in AB app then yes its going to bump whatever the bios is set to .


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am not following you, the stock bios will have memory set to 7k
> the no limits bios has memory OC to 7610 (3805) AFAIK .
> 
> If you set a offset in AB app then yes its going to bump whatever the bios is set to .


I meant to say that I am able to get ~8300 stable on stock bios.


----------



## sgtgates

Alright, well even with afterburner or Gpu Tweak on my 980 strix at max stock voltage, the 1.25 bar slider, im unable to get anything above 1415 boost core clock and 7492 mem clock. Pretty disappointing, tried several times over the last month. RMA period for newegg is over, just have asus warranty, might have to learn to flash the bios. But its the same clock with or without the voltage increase so I don't think it's accepting it, no way to manually read voltages


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> I meant to say that I am able to get ~8300 stable on stock bios.


Thats a heck of a card you got!


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

So I ordered a corsair rm1000 psu just to see if it will make a difference in getting my strix to wrk as my hx650 doesn't seem to be doing the job. On the bright side I'll have a new psu; downside- I might have to newegg return/asus rma. Until I can get my new psu I'm back to using the 650ti boost


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Thats a heck of a card you got!


I just wish I was a bit more knowledgeable so that I can truly see what it's capable of


----------



## blado

I'm having issues with kboost. I turned it on in order to find a stable overclock before turning off gpu boost, but it has caused a lot of problems. Most of the time, I get a black screen, which is normal, when I turn it on or off. The problem is that the screen never comes back. This is an issue even at default clocks. A small amount of the time, it will work normally, but it usually just gets stuck in black screen. This is really starting to annoy me, as I'd like to find a stable overclock without GPU boost, but I can reliably recover from turning kboost on or off. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Alright, well even with afterburner or Gpu Tweak on my 980 strix at max stock voltage, the 1.25 bar slider, im unable to get anything above 1415 boost core clock and 7492 mem clock. Pretty disappointing, tried several times over the last month. RMA period for newegg is over, just have asus warranty, might have to learn to flash the bios. But its the same clock with or without the voltage increase so I don't think it's accepting it, no way to manually read voltages


with gpuT you should be able to set 1.265V, which is actually 1.3V under load. if that card REALLY cannot do better than 1415 you should have rma'd the thing long ago.









check this post


----------



## Denilson

hello...

It's Time to pull the trriger..so simple question what is the best 980 card today on the market...? What to buy?

Best regards


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with gpuT you should be able to set 1.265V, which is actually 1.3V under load. if that card REALLY cannot do better than 1415 you should have rma'd the thing long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this post


Yeah, even with the voltage bump it cant run higher, just lockes up when running valley and have to reset. maybe its just valley, thought it was just valley, but even league of legends and stuff like mordor stop working when I clock higher than that. Disappointing, can just sell it to someone who wants to run stock clocks later, just my lan rig anyway


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> If you really want the EVGA back plate on your GTX 980 you will need to use some of the screws that go in under the back plate, there are 4 screws surrounding the GPU that aren't threaded. You'll have 2 screws that won't be used on the EVGA back plate. I sold mine of eBay.


I worked with the screws that came with the backplates. I just skipped the two screws in the middle because of the ek block


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Alright, well even with afterburner or Gpu Tweak on my 980 strix at max stock voltage, the 1.25 bar slider, im unable to get anything above 1415 boost core clock and 7492 mem clock. Pretty disappointing, tried several times over the last month. RMA period for newegg is over, just have asus warranty, might have to learn to flash the bios. But its the same clock with or without the voltage increase so I don't think it's accepting it, no way to manually read voltages


did you check the actual boost core clock with gpuz monitoring screen?


----------



## marrawi

2x GTX 980 OC'ed to 1500 is slower than my old 1210Mhz 780 tis?


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What do you use coolant wise? I found distilled water mixed with Baking Soda keeps the pH level (in the green) away from acidic which causes major corrosion since Baking Soda instantly dissolves corrosion on contact. Ever use Baking Soda on your corroded car battery connections? Of course you'll need a pH paper strips to check pH levels, pool supply store would have them.


Probably just use some color of Mayhems Pastel range


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> 2x GTX 980 OC'ed to 1500 is slower than my old 1210Mhz 780 tis?


You have to get those puppies @1570+ to mess with 780Ti's in a lot of benches..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So people getting 980s over their old 780 TIs really think they are upgrading?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So people getting 980s over their old 780 TIs really think they are upgrading?


Depends. I can run Ultra settings in Lords of the Fallen on my 980. I can't on my 780Ti.

Technically speaking that is upgrading







. I'm only half pulling your leg though, they're great cards but definitely no necessity coming from a 780Ti


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> I worked with the screws that came with the backplates. I just skipped the two screws in the middle because of the ek block


I believe I am seeing your Cards running in "Series", Would running in Parallel be beneficial to Temp results and Flow of Fluid through a system? Really wondering because It's hard to comprehend just reading about it. Wanted to ask.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> did you check the actual boost core clock with gpuz monitoring screen?


Yes that is gpuz boost clock speeds, only 13... something base


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So people getting 980s over their old 780 TIs really think they are upgrading?


780 tis has a microfreeze issue with battlefield that Nvidia has not been able to fix sine February. I switched to 980s just for that as they don't have this problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I believe I am seeing your Cards running in "Series", Would running in Parallel be beneficial to Temp results and Flow of Fluid through a system? Really wondering because It's hard to comprehend just reading about it. Wanted to ask.
> 
> The Cautious ONe


Parallel helps with the flow and some see it looks better this way. I believe that parallel will be 1-2 degrees hotter than serial.

I have two pumps in my loop, I didn't worry about flow rate so I went with serial.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So people getting 980s over their old 780 TIs really think they are upgrading?


I'll chime in on that also. I hesitated to upgrade to a 980 from a 780 Classified but once I did I was impressed. It allowed me to play at Ultra settings without stuttering at 1440p resolution. Also my minimum fps seemed higher overall. Much smoother than the 780. Something benchmarks never revealed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> 780 tis has a microfreeze issue with battlefield that Nvidia has not been able to fix sine February. I switched to 980s just for that as they don't have this problem.
> Parallel helps with the flow and some see it looks better this way. I believe that parallel will be 1-2 degrees hotter than serial.
> 
> I have two pumps in my loop, I didn't worry about flow rate so I went with serial.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'll chime in on that also. I hesitated to upgrade to a 980 from a 780 Classified but once I did I was impressed. It allowed me to play at Ultra settings without stuttering at 1440p resolution. Also my minimum fps seemed higher overall. Much smoother than the 780. Something benchmarks never revealed.


Good to know. 780 Ti -> 980 is still considered a side-grade by most though. I'm personally waiting for big Maxwell. I do not encounter this stutter issue in BF4 at all. Maybe that is a 1440P issue, dunno...







My 780 Ti is not reference though, it's a Palit Jetstream.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I like how Parallel does look, I can agree to that!

The Cautious One.

I am leaning more toward Parallel.


----------



## ozzy1925

i think its the best i can with this card. stock cooling 1.4v

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3403598


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i think its the best i can with this card. stock cooling 1.4v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3403598


same on air for me... but the ram should go quite a bit higher.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same on air for me... but the ram should go quite a bit higher.


it was a suicide run.







ram doesnt want to go higher


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> it was a suicide run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ram doesnt want to go higher


with the 980_70_2d bios?


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone noticed that the Colorful iGame GTX 970 4 GB is using the NCP4206 voltage controller that was used on the GTX 780 and the GTX Titan?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_970/4.html

Could this mean? Moar volts?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the 980_70_2d bios?


yes


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i think its the best i can with this card. stock cooling 1.4v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3403598


What card do you have? I,m writing with phone so I can't see sigs and desktop version lags too much. Is that 1.4V with hard or soft mod? Or is it possible to push voltage that high with only modded BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> yes


bummer. I'll se how this third (for tri-sli) does with the other two. Hopefully the vram is as good.


----------



## blado

Is it mandatory to create a bootable USB drive in order to flash my card's bios with nvfalsh, or is it okay to use it within Windows?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> Is it mandatory to create a bootable USB drive in order to flash my card's bios with nvfalsh, or is it okay to use it within Windows?


windows flash in post #2 of this thread


----------



## MunneY

SOOOO... I might have one on the way... Are we still not having custom .roms yet?!


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You have to get those puppies @1570+ to mess with 780Ti's in a lot of benches..


The 980 reclaimed itself


----------



## Ezequiel18

Hello Guys , i have one question

Is the GTX 980 Reference board compattible with Swiftech MCW82 Universal block or the Raystorm GPU block, No money for full blocks and i bet for future proof so full blocks is not the way to go for me.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> Hello Guys , i have one question
> 
> Is the GTX 980 Reference board compattible with Swiftech MCW82 Universal block or the Raystorm GPU block, No money for full blocks and i bet for future proof so full blocks is not the way to go for me.


Even if it will be compatible cooling VRMs will be tough


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> What card do you have? I,m writing with phone so I can't see sigs and desktop version lags too much. Is that 1.4V with hard or soft mod? Or is it possible to push voltage that high with only modded BIOS?


980 strix soft modded


----------



## unknownsolo




----------



## ScarletStreak

Thought I'd throw myself in! Bought an EVGA ACX 2. and converted it into water cooling with EK block and EK backplate! Will post pictures later! Busy trying to OC it!


----------



## BitsandBytez

Congrats







^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknownsolo*


Sex on legs


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknownsolo*


love that S frame, you have a build-log for that build?


----------



## solarcycle24

Hey guys with EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, what is the stock bios version? Reason I ask is I reflashed my bios from the tweaktown.rom to stock and reflashed to the nolimits.rom but I noticed the bios number has not changed


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Hey guys with EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, what is the stock bios version? Reason I ask is I reflashed my bios from the tweaktown.rom to stock and reflashed to the nolimits.rom but I noticed the bios number has not changed


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*


Hmm. I first used the tweaktown.rom which changed the version to 84.04.1F.00.86 Once I reflashed to stock, the version code never changed. I then reflashed to the nolimits.rom and the version is still the same. Did I mess up something?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Hmm. I first used the tweaktown.rom which changed the version to 84.04.1F.00.86 Once I reflashed to stock, the version code never changed. I then reflashed to the nolimits.rom and the version is still the same. Did I mess up something?


I'm not sure, I haven't flashed GPU BIOSs for years, not sure if the modder used a certain BIOS if the version number would remain the same?

For example if you took my BIOS and modded it, would it change the number or would it stay the same?


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> I'm not sure, I haven't flashed GPU BIOSs for years, not sure if the modder used a certain BIOS if the version number would remain the same?
> 
> For example if you took my BIOS and modded it, would it change the number or would it stay the same?


Good question made. I just hope I haven't messed up anything. The card performs great, got a firestrike score of 13775 with a mild oc so hopefully everything is good.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Good question made. I just hope I haven't messed up anything. The card performs great, got a firestrike score of 13775 with a mild oc so hopefully everything is good.


If the card is working fine, and you're getting great scores like that, Id say everything looks ok

I haven't checked, but do these cards have dual BIOS anyway? So if you mess one up, you can switch to the other and fix it?


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> If the card is working fine, and you're getting great scores like that, Id say everything looks ok
> 
> I haven't checked, but do these cards have dual BIOS anyway? So if you mess one up, you can switch to the other and fix it?


I don't think so. I checked newegg for info and there's no mention of dual bios for the SC 980. The classy however does come with triple bios.

Edit:
All is well. I was actually flashing the same bios and not the actual stock one lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> I'm not sure, I haven't flashed GPU BIOSs for years, not sure if the modder used a certain BIOS if the version number would remain the same?
> 
> For example if you took my BIOS and modded it, would it change the number or would it stay the same?


the version of the microcode will not change by MBT mods to the bios. And a modder would have to change it specifically if using a hex editor.


----------



## ScarletStreak

Here's my WC card in the rig. Will post vanity shots of the whole build once I'm 100% complete with lighting and everything.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> I worked with the screws that came with the backplates. I just skipped the two screws in the middle because of the ek block


Yeah I know I could have just used 4 screws, it was an impulse buy. Did you remove those pads under the back plate where the GPU is located? I thought it might push upwards on the card forcing the middle of back plate upwards. Why didn't you go with EK's SLI links from block to block. I'm running 2x Koolance D5's with EK's dual pump top, one set at speed 4 the other set at speed 5 = 1.3 Gal per min.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good to know. 780 Ti -> 980 is still considered a side-grade by most though. I'm personally waiting for big Maxwell. I do not encounter this stutter issue in BF4 at all. Maybe that is a 1440P issue, dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 Ti is not reference though, it's a Palit Jetstream.


Smart move, but I had to upgrade from a GTX 480. It doesn't make sense to upgrade after one Gen, I upgrade every 3rd Gen since my monitor allows me to cheap upgrading at my resolution.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Yeah I know I could have just used 4 screws, it was an impulse buy. Did you remove those pads under the back plate where the GPU is located? I thought it might push upwards on the card forcing the middle of back plate upwards. Why didn't you go with EK's SLI links from block to block. I'm running 2x Koolance D5's with EK's dual pump top, one set at speed 4 the other set at speed 5 = 1.3 Gal per min.
> Smart move, but I had to upgrade from a GTX 480. It doesn't make sense to upgrade after one Gen, I upgrade every 3rd Gen since my monitor allows me to cheap upgrading at my resolution.


6 screws in not 4, missing the two in the middle. And no, I didn't remove the pads in the back. It looks perfectly level. Yea I may switch to EK SLI links next time I drain the loop.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> 6 screws in not 4, missing the two in the middle. And no, I didn't remove the pads in the back. It looks perfectly level. Yea I may switch to EK SLI links next time I drain the loop.


I am reusing mine, all I did was add to my loop. No point in changing coolant that shows a pH level of 7 which is where it should be, not to acidic and not to alkaline. Although it's better to be on the alkaline side versus acidic!


----------



## Sphinxter

Is it true that Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 G1 Gaming doesn't have a VRAM & VRM sensor? Will those matter when overclocking?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphinxter*
> 
> Is it true that Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 G1 Gaming doesn't have a VRAM & VRM sensor? Will those matter when overclocking?


No. As in no it doesn't matter.


----------



## toncij

Has anyone tried Inno3d 980 AirBoss in SLI? These don't look connectable with the bridge...

Also, the noise - I'm in a dilemma between MSI Gaming and Asus Strix, where MSI looks faster and Asus is supposedly quieter. Inno3d is said to be much cooler than any other card atm and at the same noise level, which is not intuitive judging by the fan config on it...

Thanks.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone tried Inno3d 980 AirBoss in SLI? These don't look connectable with the bridge...
> 
> Also, the noise - I'm in a dilemma between MSI Gaming and Asus Strix, where MSI looks faster and Asus is supposedly quieter. Inno3d is said to be much cooler than any other card atm and at the same noise level, which is not intuitive judging by the fan config on it...
> 
> Thanks.


I went with EVGA ACX for my 3-way SLI. Put sime IC Diamond on the top two cards and temps are high but not terrible. Mid 70's for the hottest card normally. The MSI card shroud blocks one of the SLI fingers so anything more than 2-way SLI will require surgery on the cooler. Pics in my sig rig if you want to look at it. I think EVGA might be the best SLI config that's not using reference coolers. But, still has issues. Stay's some what quite in till they get hot. The top two cards on my config have to spin the fans up pretty much to max to stay cool. I wear a headset, so I don't car. But if you have issues with the noise, not a great solution.


----------



## unknownsolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> love that S frame, you have a build-log for that build?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1516805/in-win-s-frame-limited-edition-build#post_23209594


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Got my RM1000 in today







. Hopefully I can get my Strix up and going to do some benching, if not looks like I'll be doing a newegg return "fingers crossed" though


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I went with EVGA ACX for my 3-way SLI. Put sime IC Diamond on the top two cards and temps are high but not terrible. Mid 70's for the hottest card normally. The MSI card shroud blocks one of the SLI fingers so anything more than 2-way SLI will require surgery on the cooler. Pics in my sig rig if you want to look at it. I think EVGA might be the best SLI config that's not using reference coolers. But, still has issues. Stay's some what quite in till they get hot. The top two cards on my config have to spin the fans up pretty much to max to stay cool. I wear a headset, so I don't car. But if you have issues with the noise, not a great solution.


That suggests I may have to go with reference cards for SLI? Since those blow air outside...


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That suggests I may have to go with reference cards for SLI? Since those blow air outside...


That would be the best option, for most. I'm going water later, so was not to worried about fan noise for now.


----------



## solarcycle24

Seeing as 980s are being shown off, let me do the same









http://i.imgur.com/RrKIBRq.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/0A5cGqZ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/FfxfZNZ.jpg


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Seeing as 980s are being shown off, let me do the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RrKIBRq.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0A5cGqZ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FfxfZNZ.jpg


Why not embed them like this....


----------



## solarcycle24

How do you embed them? From other forums I've used to embed them you would have to put the photo in quotes but that doesn't work here for me. I'm afraid I might post the full size image lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> How do you embed them? From other forums I've used to embed them you would have to put the photo in quotes but that doesn't work here for me. I'm afraid I might post the full size image lol


use the picture tool in the editor toolbar.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use the picture tool in the editor toolbar.


Then you can either upload them, or you can put in your img link


----------



## solarcycle24

Thanks for the help







 rep'd


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep'd


Just looking out.... streamlining the process :-D


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Well i finally had some success(kinda)..... After many hrs of trying to get this Strix 980 to work I had success with driver 344.60. All the other drivers would result in this>


Unfortunately on driver 344.60 I get constant display driver has stopped responding- until it finally either freezes completly or goes full black screen in both cases having me force shutdown







think it's time to just rma it and pray the next one works as intended


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Well i finally had some success(kinda)..... After many hrs of trying to get this Strix 980 to work I had success with driver 344.60. All the other drivers would result in this>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately on driver 344.60 I get constant display driver has stopped responding- until it finally either freezes completly or goes full black screen in both cases having me force shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think it's time to just rma it and pray the next one works as intended


Ouch Good luck with asus RMA..... I heard it can be a nightmare....


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Well i finally had some success(kinda)..... After many hrs of trying to get this Strix 980 to work I had success with driver 344.60. All the other drivers would result in this>
> 
> 
> Unfortunately on driver 344.60 I get constant display driver has stopped responding- until it finally either freezes completly or goes full black screen in both cases having me force shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think it's time to just rma it and pray the next one works as intended


Sorry for that man. Hope you get everything situated soon.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Ouch Good luck with asus RMA..... I heard it can be a nightmare....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Sorry for that man. Hope you get everything situated soon.


yep it sucks, im not sure on how newegg returns work since ive never had this sort of issue with any gpus/hardware I've ever ordered as this is a first







expensive 1st at that ha. but its back to my 650ti boost and i'll try and speak with newegg tomorrow when my mind becomes un-boggled and see what can be done if not i'll speak with asus i guess. Thanks for the help you all have given thus far and its not over yet. I'm determined to get me an strix 980 and start crunching/gaming


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> yep it sucks, im not sure on how newegg returns work since ive never had this sort of issue with any gpus/hardware I've ever ordered as this is a first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expensive 1st at that ha. but its back to my 650ti boost and i'll try and speak with newegg tomorrow when my mind becomes un-boggled and see what can be done if not i'll speak with asus i guess. Thanks for the help you all have given thus far and its not over yet. I'm determined to get me an strix 980 and start crunching/gaming


Newegg exchange is painless. They will pay for the return shipping if the card is defective.


----------



## Noufel

Is there a performance boost driver for the 980 gtx planned by nvidia


----------



## toncij

I've returned my Inno3D 980 AirBoss due to noise. Now will use single GTX 970 until February/March and wait for what AMD will do with 390X; hopefully force Nvidia into publishing a faster card than 980...


----------



## TheBaron

Can anyone tell me the vrm temps on Strix with Ek block.
How much is difference to water temp with 1.4-1.5v in full load?


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Newegg exchange is painless. They will pay for the return shipping if the card is defective.


Good to hear, I just paid for the shipping label & will either ship it out today/tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the vrm temps on Strix with Ek block.
> How much is difference to water temp with 1.4-1.5v in full load?


with the air cooler the vrm temps (at 1.4V actual) will easily hit 70+C. with EK blocks mine never go above 40C. you can monitor them with AID64

gpu temps stay incredibly low (like <<40C)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Newegg exchange is painless. They will pay for the return shipping if the card is defective.


No it is not. They require you to send the defective card first and they will not ship the replacement part until they have received and inspected the defective part to be replaced. That can take 2 weeks, depending on the shipping used and the distance from whichever NewEgg warehouse. I had terrible luck with NewEgg. I had them send me used items, try to tell me that I caused damage and that they won't refund my purchase. I was pissed as hell when I received a use Sabertooth Z77 with a terribly-repaired pin that broke off when I blew air on it and NewEgg refused to refund me. After heated up conversation with 2 managers, I was allowed to send the item back, but they did not allow a refund. They just sent me a gift with the same credit amount to spend ONLY @ NewEgg. *I was so damn furious. NEVER AGAIN!*

Amazon replacement - now THAT is one hell of a painless replacement process. They will send you a replacement part ahead of you sending back the defective part and will often use overnight shipping too! I went through 3x MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G cards to get one that isn't defective and overclocks really wel. I had all 3 in my possession and even got to try out SLI for the first time. You get 30 days to send back the defective from the day you request the replacement.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> No it is not. They require you to send the defective card first and they will not ship the replacement part until they have received and inspected the defective part to be replaced.


My god. They want to get the return first before they send out a new one? Outrageous! Amazon sends out bunk stuff too ya know. Like when you sent back what 3 videocards for not overclocking high enough? This is the kind of consumer graft and entitlement that drives prices so high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I received a use Sabertooth Z77 with a terribly-repaired pin that broke off when I blew air on it


This is the lamest most suspicious story about a damaged mobo I've ever heard. WHY would you blow air on the pins... On inspection, if you noticed a "terribly repaired" pin (what does that even MEAN?) why would you mess with it at all?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My god. They want to get the return first before they send out a new one? Outrageous! Amazon sends out bunk stuff too ya know. Like when you sent back what 3 videocards for not overclocking high enough? This is the kind of consumer graft and entitlement that drives prices so high.
> This is the lamest most suspicious story about a damaged mobo I've ever heard. WHY would you blow air on the pins... On inspection, if you noticed a "terribly repaired" pin (what does that even MEAN?) why would you mess with it at all?


I understand that everyones experiences are different but neweggs returns are TERRIBLE compared to Amazon.

Newegg will try to screw you if they can... if you don't believe that, then I'm not sure what to tell you.

Amazon is basically no questions asked... I'm assuming they do enough business they just don't care about 90% of it.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I understand that everyones experiences are different but neweggs returns are TERRIBLE compared to Amazon.
> 
> Newegg will try to screw you if they can... if you don't believe that, then I'm not sure what to tell you.


No one is disputing there is a wide margin between the two retailers' service. Newegg has taken excellent care of me on many many RMAs--they've also seriously pissed me off a few times. So has Amazon.

I'm saying Newegg RMA on a defective graphics card will be painless. I *wasn't* saying it was easier or more consumer friendly than Amazon. NO one is more consumer friendly than Amazon.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> No one is disputing there is a wide margin between the two retailers' service. Newegg has taken excellent care of me on many many RMAs--they've also seriously pissed me off a few times. So has Amazon.
> 
> I'm saying Newegg RMA on a defective graphics card will be painless. I *wasn't* saying it was easier or more consumer friendly than Amazon. NO one is more consumer friendly than Amazon.


See I've never had issues with Amazon really.. I've had both ends of the stick with Newegg... Their tune USUALLY Changes when they see the amount of money I spend there on a yearly basis.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Didn't mean to cause any bickering between using newegg/amazon. It's nice to hear both sides of the story unfortunately I ordered from newegg so can't use amazon







but I have packed it up & waiting on ups to p/u either tonight or tomorrow(not sure if they have stopped by my job yet). Thanks for the inputs it's just a wait & pray game now lol


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the air cooler the vrm temps (at 1.4V actual) will easily hit 70+C. with EK blocks mine never go above 40C. you can monitor them with AID64
> 
> gpu temps stay incredibly low (like <<40C)


Thanks for the info, I have a universal gpu block and custom vrm block. @1.4v vrm max is 50C with 7.0W/mK pad.
Just want to know if the full cover block is worth to buy.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have a universal gpu block and custom vrm block. @1.4v vrm max is 50C with 7.0W/mK pad.
> Just want to know if the full cover block is worth to buy.


Universal block is fine with high speed fan for vrm if you dont mind the noise. I have a ultra kaze 3000rpm fan blowing on the vrm heatsink and max temps for vrms are around 52c gaming at 1.38v. Gpu stays under 40c like jpmboy said. Same fan used for 1.6v under ln2 but didnt look at vrm temps.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My god. They want to get the return first before they send out a new one? Outrageous! Amazon sends out bunk stuff too ya know. Like when you sent back what 3 videocards for not overclocking high enough? This is the kind of consumer graft and entitlement that drives prices so high.
> This is the lamest most suspicious story about a damaged mobo I've ever heard. WHY would you blow air on the pins... On inspection, if you noticed a "terribly repaired" pin (what does that even MEAN?) why would you mess with it at all?


I inspected the socket and it had some crap in it that seemed like cloth fiber / lint, dust, and some other particles. I also noticed that one of the pins was shorter and thinner than the rest, as if barely holding on there. I wanted all that crap out of my CPU socket and to get all that crap out, I decided to blow air on it. I am talking about air from my mouth/lungs, not high-pressure compressed air. I blew on the socket and the particles + other crap flew out, but the weak pin crumbled. It was still there, but now it was considerably shorter than the rest. IMHO, I think that motherboard was worked on to repair that pin and all that crap in the socket was from the repair work performed on it. They did not do a good job of repairing that pin and just sent it over to me, hoping I wouldn't notice that a brand new motherboard is not brand new and had issues with its socket pin/pins!

I honestly don't give a damn if you believe me or not. I no longer need to think about NewEgg problems because I buy from Amazon now. But what about all other people who complained of the same or similar problem - being sent refurbished components instead of new ones and NewEgg refusing to replace and/or refund those *already used and defective parts*? All butt-holes who damaged the item and pretended it was sent to them like that? OK, fine, but about highly respected and credible PC hardware buyers/sellers and even professional hardware reviewers writing about their awful NewEgg experience??? Every single NewEgg purchase with that 1 exception I mentioned, was problem-free, even though at times I had to wait to get a defective part replaced once in a while. However, after that 1 incident, where a company simply sent some refurbished and defective crap instead of a new component and then refused to refund me was all it took for me to never buy from them again. EVER.

And maybe to you it is no big deal to go 2 weeks without an important PC component as you're getting it replaced and waiting those 2 weeks until you get your new one. I prefer to NOT do that and be able to replace it without having to wait that long and without having to remove that component, if it still works, but like supposed to. If your new PSU is making coil whine and you want to get a new one, there is no reason for you to remove the current one, send it back, and wait 2 weeks until you get a new one. It doesn't make sense when there are other options available, where you can keep your PSU with coil whine until the new ones comes to your door. They also can do it AGAIN for you if the first replacement still produced coil whine and again you would not have to remove the PSU and have a PC without one. Amazon purchasing is just a much more enjoyable and very worry-free experience for me! Why the hell shouldn't I be shopping there? Amazon prices are low enough, their replacement policy rocks, and their availability is amazing because they make sure they got everything in stock ASAP.


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Universal block is fine with high speed fan for vrm if you dont mind the noise. I have a ultra kaze 3000rpm fan blowing on the vrm heatsink and max temps for vrms are around 52c gaming at 1.38v. Gpu stays under 40c like jpmboy said. Same fan used for 1.6v under ln2 but didnt look at vrm temps.


I have mod the EK-RAM Monarch X2 waterblock for the vrm. Mayby the fujipoly 17.0 would lower the temps a little for 1.5v+


----------



## Baasha

*My Horrid Experience w/ NewEgg - BUYER BEWARE:*

Recently, I purchased 4x GTX-980 Classified to use with both my systems (X79 & X99).

There were two cards that were absolute dung and so I decided to replace them since I had bought them only about 2 weeks ago.

These cards came with the "IronEgg Guarantee" from NewEgg.

I asked for an RMA and NewEgg issued it and I sent the cards back.

NewEgg received the cards about two weeks ago.

These cards were to be REPLACED with two new GTX-980 Classified GPUs so the actual process should have taken only a couple of days. Since their standard processing time is 3 - 5 business days and it's the holidays, I figured a week at the most.

Well, fast forward to today.

I get an email from NewEgg stating that they have refunded my order (for an incorrect amount I might add since they charged me $70 for something called "AUTOADDON" of which I have no idea) because the item is out of stock!









I was livid since I spoke to the manager in charge there last Friday and she assured me that the cards would be sent out with overnight shipping on Monday (yesterday). In fact, I called them last Tuesday and she (the same person) said that the new cards would be sent out in 1 - 2 business days. I had to call again on Friday since they hadn't shipped by then.

Earlier today, I called NewEgg and spoke to some bozo who kept repeating their boilerplate answers and showed utter disregard and lack of empathy for me as a customer.

Anyway, once I get my full refund (the $70 they robbed me of), I will be filing a complaint with the Consumer Bureau and the BBB. I will also NEVER buy anything from NewEgg again.

There is a reason why many people (including myself) swear by Amazon. Their customer service, albeit at times is lackadaisical, is superior to NewEgg in every way.

Let this post be a warning to those considering purchasing products from NewEgg. I highly suggest against it - look for and support other vendors who actually care about their customers and do what they say.

-One pissed off NewEgg ex-customer.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *My Horrid Experience w/ NewEgg - BUYER BEWARE:*
> 
> Recently, I purchased 4x GTX-980 Classified to use with both my systems (X79 & X99).
> 
> There were two cards that were absolute dung and so I decided to replace them since I had bought them only about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> These cards came with the "IronEgg Guarantee" from NewEgg.
> 
> I asked for an RMA and NewEgg issued it and I sent the cards back.
> 
> NewEgg received the cards about two weeks ago.
> 
> These cards were to be REPLACED with two new GTX-980 Classified GPUs so the actual process should have taken only a couple of days. Since their standard processing time is 3 - 5 business days and it's the holidays, I figured a week at the most.
> 
> Well, fast forward to today.
> 
> I get an email from NewEgg stating that they have refunded my order (for an incorrect amount I might add since they charged me $70 for something called "AUTOADDON" of which I have no idea) because the item is out of stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was livid since I spoke to the manager in charge there last Friday and she assured me that the cards would be sent out with overnight shipping on Monday (yesterday). In fact, I called them last Tuesday and she (the same person) said that the new cards would be sent out in 1 - 2 business days. I had to call again on Friday since they hadn't shipped by then.
> 
> Earlier today, I called NewEgg and spoke to some bozo who kept repeating their boilerplate answers and showed utter disregard and lack of empathy for me as a customer.
> 
> Anyway, once I get my full refund (the $70 they robbed me of), I will be filing a complaint with the Consumer Bureau and the BBB. I will also NEVER buy anything from NewEgg again.
> 
> There is a reason why many people (including myself) swear by Amazon. Their customer service, albeit at times is lackadaisical, is superior to NewEgg in every way.
> 
> Let this post be a warning to those considering purchasing products from NewEgg. I highly suggest against it - look for and support other vendors who actually care about their customers and do what they say.
> 
> -One pissed off NewEgg ex-customer.


Yo man, hate hearing that... Especially from someone, who like me, spends ALOT of money there as an individual.

The 70$ is probably the game codes


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

You guys are killing me..... Lol well hopefully it goes smooth & easy for me. I just want a working card, I don't care if it takes a few weeks since I have 2 650ti's for backup GPUs. I've spent quite a bit of money with newegg myself but I've used amazon for parts also & never had to return anything. The one thing that I have returned was through corsair and that was with my h80i having the bad clicking/grinding noise. So the only experience I've had with any sort of return was directly with them. I was able to just put a hold on my CC & when I got the replacement I just put the old one in the same box to ship back & was really smooth process.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *My Horrid Experience w/ NewEgg - BUYER BEWARE:*
> 
> Recently, I purchased 4x GTX-980 Classified to use with both my systems (X79 & X99).
> 
> There were two cards that were absolute dung and so I decided to replace them since I had bought them only about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> These cards came with the "IronEgg Guarantee" from NewEgg.
> 
> I asked for an RMA and NewEgg issued it and I sent the cards back.
> 
> NewEgg received the cards about two weeks ago.
> 
> These cards were to be REPLACED with two new GTX-980 Classified GPUs so the actual process should have taken only a couple of days. Since their standard processing time is 3 - 5 business days and it's the holidays, I figured a week at the most.
> 
> Well, fast forward to today.
> 
> I get an email from NewEgg stating that they have refunded my order (for an incorrect amount I might add since they charged me $70 for something called "AUTOADDON" of which I have no idea) because the item is out of stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was livid since I spoke to the manager in charge there last Friday and she assured me that the cards would be sent out with overnight shipping on Monday (yesterday). In fact, I called them last Tuesday and she (the same person) said that the new cards would be sent out in 1 - 2 business days. I had to call again on Friday since they hadn't shipped by then.
> 
> Earlier today, I called NewEgg and spoke to some bozo who kept repeating their boilerplate answers and showed utter disregard and lack of empathy for me as a customer.
> 
> Anyway, once I get my full refund (the $70 they robbed me of), I will be filing a complaint with the Consumer Bureau and the BBB. I will also NEVER buy anything from NewEgg again.
> 
> There is a reason why many people (including myself) swear by Amazon. Their customer service, albeit at times is lackadaisical, is superior to NewEgg in every way.
> 
> Let this post be a warning to those considering purchasing products from NewEgg. I highly suggest against it - look for and support other vendors who actually care about their customers and do what they say.
> 
> -One pissed off NewEgg ex-customer.


I hear ya man! I ordered an xbox one game from Newegg a few weeks back. USPS said it was delivered but I couldn't find it. Their customer service has been going back and forth with me and I keep telling them I want a refund as I just decided to buy the game locally. Now they are wanting to file a claim under on my behalf. Very displeased at the hoops I have to jump through and how they are treating me after shopping there for ~5 years and spending over 6 grand. Just file the claim yourself after you refund me, why do you need to before you refund me (to scare scammers off I guess). Glad I paid via paypal, hate to open a dispute but whatever. I will be sticking to Amazon as their CS is the best.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Good to know... I can't order from Newegg due to different billing address and shipping address... But did not had any problems with Amazon.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yo man, hate hearing that... Especially from someone, who like me, spends ALOT of money there as an individual.
> 
> The 70$ is probably the game codes


Couldn't care less. People who send cards back for being "dung" (not the overclock they wanted) deserve to be hit with fees.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Installed my MSI 980 4G today. Runs stable around 1500Mhz using stock BIOS and about 1560 using custom BIOS. VRAM runs stable around 7.6-7.7Ghz. ASIC quality is 65.3. Would I gain any frames per second if I went from 7.6Ghz-8Ghz VRAM?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I inspected the socket and it had some crap in it that seemed like cloth fiber / lint, dust, and some other particles. I also noticed that one of the pins was shorter and thinner than the rest, as if barely holding on there. I wanted all that crap out of my CPU socket and to get all that crap out, I decided to blow air on it. I am talking about air from my mouth/lungs, not high-pressure compressed air. I blew on the socket and the particles + other crap flew out, but the weak pin crumbled. It was still there, but now it was considerably shorter than the rest. IMHO, I think that motherboard was worked on to repair that pin and all that crap in the socket was from the repair work performed on it. They did not do a good job of repairing that pin and just sent it over to me, hoping I wouldn't notice that a brand new motherboard is not brand new and had issues with its socket pin/pins!
> 
> I honestly don't give a damn if you believe me or not. I no longer need to think about NewEgg problems because I buy from Amazon now. But what about all other people who complained of the same or similar problem - being sent refurbished components instead of new ones and NewEgg refusing to replace and/or refund those *already used and defective parts*? All butt-holes who damaged the item and pretended it was sent to them like that? OK, fine, but about highly respected and credible PC hardware buyers/sellers and even professional hardware reviewers writing about their awful NewEgg experience??? Every single NewEgg purchase with that 1 exception I mentioned, was problem-free, even though at times I had to wait to get a defective part replaced once in a while. However, after that 1 incident, where a company simply sent some refurbished and defective crap instead of a new component and then refused to refund me was all it took for me to never buy from them again. EVER.
> 
> And maybe to you it is no big deal to go 2 weeks without an important PC component as you're getting it replaced and waiting those 2 weeks until you get your new one. I prefer to NOT do that and be able to replace it without having to wait that long and without having to remove that component, if it still works, but like supposed to. If your new PSU is making coil whine and you want to get a new one, there is no reason for you to remove the current one, send it back, and wait 2 weeks until you get a new one. It doesn't make sense when there are other options available, where you can keep your PSU with coil whine until the new ones comes to your door. They also can do it AGAIN for you if the first replacement still produced coil whine and again you would not have to remove the PSU and have a PC without one. Amazon purchasing is just a much more enjoyable and very worry-free experience for me! Why the hell shouldn't I be shopping there? Amazon prices are low enough, their replacement policy rocks, and their availability is amazing because they make sure they got everything in stock ASAP.


No offense but after doing business with Newegg for 12 years I've never experienced this nor heard of them shipping refurbished merchandise in place of new products. Also Newegg has 3rd party sellers that could have caused your issue but it happened to you and not me so you would know better. Sorry you had a bad experience with them







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Universal block is fine with high speed fan for vrm if you dont mind the noise. I have a ultra kaze 3000rpm fan blowing on the vrm heatsink and max temps for vrms are around 52c gaming at 1.38v. Gpu stays under 40c like jpmboy said. Same fan used for 1.6v under ln2 but didnt look at vrm temps.


For sure. Crazy how cool the gpu runs!
lol - i have one of those Delta fans than will fly across the room if not bolted down! Incredible air flow, but waaay too loud. Great to air-dust the entire rig.


----------



## compddd

Anyone else here play Borderlands the Pre-Sequel? I can't play multiplayer with any amount of OC on my EVGA GTX 980 SC, but I can play for hours in single player with a decent OC?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Waiting for a single fitting to arrive in order to actually boot the system up (and see if it even posts heh). I wish there were watercooling parts companies out on the west coast, the two big ones are both east coast, NY and FL, both as far away as possible from where I'm at.


----------



## Majaa

Hello guys, im now owner yet, but i have to ask, please, can you tell me which 980 is better , i dont want to say better, but have good cooling od cascade, pcb, vrm etc ? MSI 4G or EVGA ACX 2,0

thanks for answers

if i buy one of these , i prefer oc high as possible, 1450-1500/8000


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Hello guys, im now owner yet, but i have to ask, please, can you tell me which 980 is better , i dont want to say better, but have good cooling od cascade, pcb, vrm etc ? MSI 4G or EVGA ACX 2,0
> 
> thanks for answers
> 
> if i buy one of these , i prefer oc high as possible, 1450-1500/8000


get the Evga sc model. I have the same and I'm able to get 1570mhz easy. Before I liquid cooled the 980, I got great temps even with overclocking on air. Whichever card you get make sure to read the asic score because that can determine how good your temps can be and how far you can oc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> get the Evga sc model. I have the same and I'm able to get 1570mhz easy. Before I liquid cooled the 980, I got great temps even with overclocking on air. Whichever card you get make sure to read the *asic score because that can determine how good your temps can be and how far you can oc*


This is more myth than fact backed by evidence. Maybe... maybe projects voltages at spec frequencies or the gpu vid line, but definitely not the max OC on the chip for sure.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/SPOILER]
> 
> Waiting for a single fitting to arrive in order to actually boot the system up (and see if it even posts heh). I wish there were watercooling parts companies out on the west coast, the two big ones are both east coast, NY and FL, both as far away as possible from where I'm at.


Waiting anxiously on that Caselabs build of yours Mate!

Best of Luck


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> RAGE mode engaged! LOL. With how much "defective" hardware you get, I would be willing to say you are the problem. I have trashed a lot of hardware myself, at least I had the guts to man up to my mistakes.


And it is because of people like you, companies like NewEgg expect everyone who receives defective products to be the cause of those defects, infuriating those with legit defects, and forcing other customers to wait long times for RMA replacements. Thanks! Maybe its time you get a PS4







. Besides, defect-aside, I purchased a NEW motherboard and I received an OPEN-BOX motherboard anyway - deal breaker in itself. But oh wait - you don't care for that either. If its a component you ordered, regardless of whether its new, used, or functional, you're still happy. So yet another THANKS for making companies like NewEgg expect customers to be happy with whatever they get, even if the box is empty







.


----------



## marrawi

No modded bios yet?


----------



## Majaa

Biggest decision ever, im staying next to shop and dont know what i want to buy, EVGA, or MSI


----------



## nasuellia

Just got mine yesterday. Gigabyte Windforce. I'll subscribe to the club officially with the GPUz validation.

For now, just a question: I heard of people killing cards @ 1.250V, should I believe it? I tend to believe that whatever voltage you can set by software is kinda safe, right?


----------



## Dum3

Asus 980 Matrix arrived :

http://www.reviewstudio.net/2146-asus-gtx-980-matrix-platinum-review-the-rog-platinum-member


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. Gigabyte Windforce. I'll subscribe to the club officially with the GPUz validation.
> 
> For now, just a question: I heard of people killing cards @ 1.250V, should I believe it? I tend to believe that whatever voltage you can set by software is kinda safe, right?


1.250mv is stock and upto 1.275mv is OK. Your safe with stock card to use AB or OC Guru. Enjoy!


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. Gigabyte Windforce. I'll subscribe to the club officially with the GPUz validation.
> 
> For now, just a question: I heard of people killing cards @ 1.250V, should I believe it? I tend to believe that whatever voltage you can set by software is kinda safe, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.250mv is stock and upto 1.275mv is OK. Your safe with stock card to use AB or OC Guru. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply!
What you mean 1,250 mV is stock? My card runs 1,206 mV on p0 state full load 99%, @ stock.


----------



## RKDxpress

Thought 1.250mv was what you would see in Afterburnner with voltage and power sliders maxed and a mild oc. I,m running modified bios so it shows 1.275mv. I have Reference card so it might not be the same for you.


----------



## Zero989

Have 3 GTX 980 4GB cards. ^_^

ASIC 76.3
ASIC 74.8
ASIC 76.9

32K in 3DM11 Performance with 5960X at 4.4Ghz and GPUs at stock. Would be higher in Windows 7 but I use 8.1 Pro.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Hi Guys, I'd like to ask what would be the suggested PSU watts for GTX 980 SLI (Max OC + Power Limit) here in OCN? I'm thinking of buying a 1000W PSU from Corsair or Thermaltake with at least 80 Plus silver rating. Reading from other sites a 750W - 850W PSU will be sufficient enough for this setup... and my i5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz power rating is around 100-110W according to PSU calculator.

I'm currently using a Corsair TX750W and it was very reliable in my OC experience in both CPU and GPU. BTW, I have no plans on doing a 3-Way SLI.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Hi Guys, I'd like to ask what would be the suggested PSU watts for GTX 980 SLI (Max OC + Power Limit) here in OCN? I'm thinking of buying a 1000W PSU from Corsair or Thermaltake with at least 80 Plus silver rating. Reading from other sites a 750W - 850W PSU will be sufficient enough for this setup... and my i5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz power rating is around 100-110W according to PSU calculator.
> 
> I'm currently using a Corsair TX750W and it was very reliable in my OC experience in both CPU and GPU. BTW, I have no plans on doing a 3-Way SLI.


No need for a new psu, I am running sli with a ax750 and its not even close to maxing out, provided I am clocked higher than you. W/ 3770k [email protected] with both of my 980's at 1550 core 3802 mem at 1.275v's so yeah you should be fine.

If you are looking for a new psu then EVGA is where it's at apparently @shilka would be the person to ask.


----------



## Z Overlord

so what's the best 980 to recommend to a friend? The one I own is a reference card and has been out of stock/discontinued for ages so I can't recommend that one


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so what's the best 980 to recommend to a friend? The one I own is a reference card and has been out of stock/discontinued for ages so I can't recommend that one


Strix
MSI/EVGA/GIGA G1
Galax
Zotac

In order lol.


----------



## Lukas026

Hello there guys

I am planning on jumping the GTX 980 train and wanted your opinion.

What should be better for my mini-ITX RIG built in BitFetnix Prodigy ?

Normal reference style cooler or some high end non-reference card like EVGA Classy or ASUS Matrix Platinum ?

Thanks


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> No need for a new psu, I am running sli with a ax750 and its not even close to maxing out, provided I am clocked higher than you. W/ 3770k [email protected] with both of my 980's at 1550 core 3802 mem at 1.275v's so yeah you should be fine.
> 
> If you are looking for a new psu then EVGA is where it's at apparently @shilka would be the person to ask.


Thanks for the response. I appreciate it. Hearing that makes my wallet happy!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> It's because of people like me who allow people like you to trash your hardware, because, I got a good feeling you don't know to much about what you are doing besides being a keyboard commando. And actually it's people like YOU who have forced these companies to have to have RMA policies like they do now. I got a bad water cooler from Newegg.com once and they paid for the return shipping and overnighted me a new one once the defective one got to them. A perfectly reasonable policy to have. Maybe you are the one who needs to go play in the console world if you are not willing to accept the challenges and consequences of modding in the PC world.


You didn't get a defective water cooler. You broke it and you falsely reported it as defective














. You also chose to wait until they received the one you broke and sent you a new one, which was OK for you, but NOT waiting was a better approach for me. Time = money. Newegg policy may be good, but why the hell not go for a policy that is better, like the one from Amazon? You also disregarded consistent and constant negative reports from credible people (not some random forum members, such as myself) about Newegg sending out used and refurbished replacements, refusing refunds, and providing sub-par customer support.

P.S. *I wasn't modding anything*. I ordered a brand new Sabertooh Z77 from Newegg. It arrived. I opened the big shipping box and then I saw that there was no official motherboard box that came with every new ASUS motherboard or at least with every new Sabertooth Z77. There was a plain white box and *I immediately knew that I was sent a used motherboard*, which was a deal-breaker by itself, but I was willing to accept it as long as it got the job done. The board also came with several armor mini-fans already pre-installed, which was never the case before as these min-fans were always included separately in every new, un-opened, Sabertooth Z77 box and required manual installation. I built several PC's using this motherboard model and each new one came in a completely different state from the one I received for my own PC. "Fans pre-installed - no big deal, less work for me!" I thought. I took the board out of the bag, inspected it, and noticed that there were marks around the screw holes and there was a little bit of dust here and there on some parts of the board. Still no biggie, but already disappointing... Then I carefully took off CPU socket cover off and inspected the socket. There was dust and some bigger dust-like particles along with one pin looking odd, extra-thin. My heart sank as I immediately began telling myself "There goes another 2 weeks of waiting for RMA replacement...". I blew some air on it to get rid of all the crap in the socket and the upper part of the pin just crumbled! Woah! That drew the line for me. *It was obviously a used motherboard with a missing/broken pin that was repaired unsuccessfully and the board was placed back on the shelf.* I blew air out of my lungs/mouth, but a motherboard with no pin issues could easily handle high-pressure air from a compressor without any pin damage.

*I never placed a CPU into that socket* to test it as there was *no way I was willing to accept any board in such a shape*. I called Newegg, explained the situation, and *asked them for a refund because they did not have any Z77 Sabertooth left in stock*, aside from the ones labeled "Open-Box", which I would no longer accept, not after the one I got... Newegg refused, telling me that the board they sent me was brand new and no new boards can have pin problems. I raged for an hour, went through 3 people and they decided the best they could do was give me Newegg store credit for that board's worth ($190 or so), but not true dollar currency I could spend elsewhere. *I was pissed to ****s and ended up buying P8Z77-V Pro from Newegg*, which was actually a better board due to more power phases and onboard WiFi, but *it messed up my plans for a completely black or dark gray interior look*. Now my PC components do not have a cohesive theme, just random -color components, although you can't say it looks bad







.

*The fact remained - Newegg sent me a refurbished motherboard that was broken and refused to refund me properly.* *That was the only time Newegg wrong-ed me*, but it was severe enough for that RMA experience to be the last one @ Newegg. Before that time, I was all about loyalty, sticking to buying from them ever at least since about 2003. *Now I value experience, efficiency, and customer support above loyalty*. Newegg used to be excellent, but then their customer support began to suck as they became bigger and cockier. I moved on to Amazon, before I even knew of their excellent return policy! Amazon is so huge and they would rather pay extra for re-stocking than lose a customer or get a bad review. *IMHO, they provide the best RMA experience* that some people can take advantage of and abuse, but in the end, it's worth to keep those customers and keep them happy for them to continue to use Amazon. Besides, they also verify whether the item was damaged by the customer and if so - they will charge you for it. *They simply make sure you get your RMA replacement before you send out your defective item back to them for inspection if the replacement item is available/in-stock.* That coupled with excellent prices and availability results in fast, worry-free, and pleasing purchasing experience.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello there guys
> 
> I am planning on jumping the GTX 980 train and wanted your opinion.
> 
> What should be better for my mini-ITX RIG built in BitFetnix Prodigy ?
> 
> Normal reference style cooler or some high end non-reference card like EVGA Classy or ASUS Matrix Platinum ?
> 
> Thanks


I have an maximus impact vi in a bitfenix case myself. I went with a strix but can't really give you any advice on temps since I was having issues with my card not working(did an rma so waiting on replacement) but the times it did work in a span of 5-10 mins at the longes, it seemed to run pretty cool. I will say, it is a huge card and almost doesn't fit. I have an h80i on my cpu and the rad mounted on the back(temps on cpu never go above 57-62c on load). If you have a cd/DVD drive it it almost touches the backplate. I don't have the mid/bottom drive cage in my case so I'm not sure if it would come in contact with those cages. With my build it does indeed fit though and I'm just gonna assume the card will run pretty cool with good air flow.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> TLR I got as far as your first sentence LOLed, called you a tool, showed everyone around me your butthurt they LOLed called you a "female dog" blah blah blah. Just walk away from your computer and go play Minecraft on Xbox.


You just de-graded yourself with your dogmatic name calling and moronic response, but I'm surprised you actually made as far as the first sentence. One thing is for sure - *your username and your avatar go hand-in-hand with who you are*. You've demonstrated that both visually and verbally. Go ahead, be the last person to comment with your immature attitude and stupidity - you'll do more harm to yourself that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facboy*
> 
> @JoeDirt, MonarchX
> 
> can you continue this via PM if that's what you want to do? i don't think this is adding much to the discussion


*
No, it is not. I sincerely apologize for going off-topic. It was my fault for doing so. I won't do it again - I promise







.*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am sure from arguing over the years that y'all have been doing this with random people that you all have come to the conclusion that a "Win" never happens.

SO About those 980's?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am sure from arguing over the years that y'all have been doing this with random people that you all have come to the conclusion that a "Win" never happens.
> 
> SO About those 980's?


About the 980's! Has there been a conclusion regarding their VRM chips on reference GTX 980's? They still get awfully hot and get slowly cooked when overclocked without 3rd party or water-cooling, don't they?


----------



## menthuslayer

uh oh, I might have got into some trouble. Been running gamestable bios for a while on sli 980s. Just updated to the 344.80 driver (this is a beta hotfix driver that can be found on a few nvidia support links but won't come up when asking for beta drivers normally. if you google it you will find it. The cards are now tdp capped at 100% (which I'm guessing is still 125%, but not the 150% the bios should provide). So the cards are throttling and not holding the 1480mhz boost they used to. I'm gonna roll back the driver, and I could have some totally different problem on my hands, but anyone thinking of flashing the hotfix driver should possibly beware.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> uh oh, I might have got into some trouble. Been running gamestable bios for a while on sli 980s. Just updated to the 344.80 driver (this is a beta hotfix driver that can be found on a few nvidia support links but won't come up when asking for beta drivers normally. if you google it you will find it. The cards are now tdp capped at 100% (which I'm guessing is still 125%, but not the 150% the bios should provide). So the cards are throttling and not holding the 1480mhz boost they used to. I'm gonna roll back the driver, and I could have some totally different problem on my hands, but anyone thinking of flashing the hotfix driver should possibly beware.


I had a similar problem when I had 2x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G's in SLI. I don't know if there's been a fix yet???


----------



## menthuslayer

huh, but I didn't have this problem yesterday, Downloading the old driver now, is there any chance the new driver update could had modified the gpu bios, without flashing it completely, I dunno, that doesn't seem feasible.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> huh, but I didn't have this problem yesterday, Downloading the old driver now, is there any chance the new driver update could had modified the gpu bios, without flashing it completely, I dunno, that doesn't seem feasible.


No, it doesn't. Could it simply be heat? I know that SLI puts extra strain on OC, so whichever OC you have before on a single card may need to be decreased? Are both cards placed back to front next to each other with little-to-no space between them? That could raise temps on one card significantly unless you have a water-cooling setup.

Which exact cards do you have? Are you using DDU to remove old driver? I strongly advice using DDU - Display Driver Uninstalled in Safe Mode before each new driver installation, during which you should tick/select Clean Install option and I also advice against using any nVidia tools you do not need. I, for example, only have 5 needed folders in my driver setup folder - Display.Driver, HDAudio, NV12, PhysX, and Miracast Audio. The rest were deleted. This allows for the cleanest install.

Are you using Precision X or MSI AB? I advice using MSI AB or nVidia Inspector. I loathe new Precision X, but I think the older version 4.2.1 is acceptable. Still MSI AB 4.0.0 is the best tool for OC.


----------



## menthuslayer

this isn't a new setup, I've been running both of these cards together in sli for a bout a month and a half now. Temps are great, I can run these cards at 1550, 1480 is not a struggle. I just rolled back driver, rebooted, I didn't turn sli on yet and it said the top card was running just over 500mhz!? what in the world is going on. I'm going to reflash the bios I guess, seems like something has gone terribly wrong.

EDIT: Just enabled sli again, cards run at proper speed but still tdp capped and throttling. Dunno what to do, scared to flash the bios again, but not sure what else it could be. Going to try inspector, and see what's what.

Opending nvidia inspector, it already has tdp set to 125%, and I didn't do that, so the bios must be telling it that. I am a loss as to what is limiting power.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just started playing with the 2nd SC.

Love the new coolers, and cut on power consumption!!!

1st got to 1468 without voltage on air so far. Keeping and eye out for wbs, the 2nd to 1444 so far,...

They should be awesome in sli and on water!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3365389

I'll post a gpu z validation soon.

Here ya go.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ahwnr

3DMark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113769

FF


----------



## BitsandBytez

This might not be news to most here, but this is my first decent spec NVIDIA card in years, and I just found out that my boost clock that hits 1405 stock everything, will boost higher without touching the core clock - just upping the PL & vCore gave me a higher boost of 1480

Is this a more stable way of OCing? If the GPU decides that its boost clock can go higher without me forcing it by upping the clocks, does that mean it is much more likely to be stable?


----------



## menthuslayer

it's less effective, because the more vcore you push the more of your TDP you use, and you're already very TDP capped so you hit the TDP cap sooner than you really need that extra voltage, you would get higher boost clocks, by increasing core clock at the same voltage, so only increase voltage, when you can't increase core anymore, this way, you don't approach your TDP cap, until you need to, if you bios mod, it doesn't work like this, because the biggest bottleneck becomes voltage, and not TDP, at least from what I've seen and experienced.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> it's less effective, because the more vcore you push the more of your TDP you use, and you're already very TDP capped so you hit the TDP cap sooner than you really need that extra voltage, you would get higher boost clocks, by increasing core clock at the same voltage, so only increase voltage, when you can't increase core anymore, this way, you don't approach your TDP cap, until you need to, if you bios mod, it doesn't work like this, because the biggest bottleneck becomes voltage, and not TDP, at least from what I've seen and experienced.


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> this isn't a new setup, I've been running both of these cards together in sli for a bout a month and a half now. Temps are great, I can run these cards at 1550, 1480 is not a struggle. I just rolled back driver, rebooted, I didn't turn sli on yet and it said the top card was running just over 500mhz!? what in the world is going on. I'm going to reflash the bios I guess, seems like something has gone terribly wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Just enabled sli again, cards run at proper speed but still tdp capped and throttling. Dunno what to do, scared to flash the bios again, but not sure what else it could be. Going to try inspector, and see what's what.
> 
> Opending nvidia inspector, it already has tdp set to 125%, and I didn't do that, so the bios must be telling it that. I am a loss as to what is limiting power.


That was the exact issue that I had! *It could be simple TDR throttle due to overly high OC or temps!!!* Have you set MSI AB to synchronize settings?

Also a note about *GameStable BIOS: do NOT touch voltage slider!!!* It will not increase your maximum voltage, but it will increase your minimum voltage, which can make your card unstable! My current card locks up at 1526Mhz when I max out voltage slider with GameStable BIOS. When I leave it alone, I rock solid 1550Mhz without a single artifact. If you use MSI AB, then *make sure the lowest-most voltage setting, "Force Constant Voltage", is NOT selected (in "Compatibility Properties", under "General" tab in MSI AB "Settings" / "Properties" window)*. It is a setting that forces your voltage to remain the same / locked at all times. You really do not want that.
With GameStable BIOS modification, here are the settings to use:
0. Leave voltage slider alone, but in MSI AB settings make sure all voltage options are enabled (select User, not kernel, and select Standard MSI, not extended or reference), except for the lowest one
1. Set power TDP to maximum
2. Unlink power TDP and temperature
3. Set temperature to 91
4. Prioritize temperature
5. Set your VRAM back to stock 3505Mhz to make it isn't the problem. I do not know why Zoson decided to greatly increase stock VRAM clock in GameStable BIOS. Some cards cannot even hit 7200Mhz.
6. Leave your GPU core clock untouched and start testing your cards.

Have you stated which cards you have and the cooling you have? I am sorry if I missed it....

Also, how familiar are you with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker? Zoson had several versions of his GameStable BIOS and I find the latest BIOS to be less stable than the one before the latest, which used lower voltages. My card performs better with the earlier version of GameStable BIOS and I strongly believe it is due to earlier BIOS using lower voltages. If you know how to use Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, then you could simply copy my settings from my BIOS, but please credit Zoson. I simply copied and pasted from one of his older GameStable BIOS versions. "My" BIOS with lower voltages. . It is just that this is an MSI BIOS, which use different power scheme. MSI Gaming 4G uses 2x 8-pin power connectors, unlike some other cards like EVGA SuperClocked, and thus other brand's BIOS may require different Power settings, although the voltage and all other settings could be copied. Please let me know your videocard model names and cooling solutions. Then links me to the GameStable BIOS you are using. If I find time and you provide me with necessary info, I will hybridize Zoson's older GameStable and newer GameStable BIOS settings for your card.


----------



## Majaa

Hello everyone,

im new owner of msi gtx 980 gaming 4g

there is my picture











poor 66,8 % ASIC

i will test something od default and then i will try some OC


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That was the exact issue that I had! *It could be simple TDR throttle due to overly high OC or temps!!!* Have you set MSI AB to synchronize settings?
> 
> Also a note about *GameStable BIOS: do NOT touch voltage slider!!!* It will not increase your maximum voltage, but it will increase your minimum voltage, which can make your card unstable! My current card locks up at 1526Mhz when I max out voltage slider with GameStable BIOS. When I leave it alone, I rock solid 1550Mhz without a single artifact. If you use MSI AB, then *make sure the lowest-most voltage setting, "Force Constant Voltage", is NOT selected (in "Compatibility Properties", under "General" tab in MSI AB "Settings" / "Properties" window)*. It is a setting that forces your voltage to remain the same / locked at all times. You really do not want that.
> With GameStable BIOS modification, here are the settings to use:
> 0. Leave voltage slider alone, but in MSI AB settings make sure all voltage options are enabled (select User, not kernel, and select Standard MSI, not extended or reference), except for the lowest one
> 1. Set power TDP to maximum
> 2. Unlink power TDP and temperature
> 3. Set temperature to 91
> 4. Prioritize temperature
> 5. Set your VRAM back to stock 3505Mhz to make it isn't the problem. I do not know why Zoson decided to greatly increase stock VRAM clock in GameStable BIOS. Some cards cannot even hit 7200Mhz.
> 6. Leave your GPU core clock untouched and start testing your cards.
> 
> Have you stated which cards you have and the cooling you have? I am sorry if I missed it....
> 
> Also, how familiar are you with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker? Zoson had several versions of his GameStable BIOS and I find the latest BIOS to be less stable than the one before the latest, which used lower voltages. My card performs better with the earlier version of GameStable BIOS and I strongly believe it is due to earlier BIOS using lower voltages. If you know how to use Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker, then you could simply copy my settings from my BIOS, but please credit Zoson. I simply copied and pasted from one of his older GameStable BIOS versions. "My" BIOS with lower voltages. . It is just that this is an MSI BIOS, which use different power scheme. MSI Gaming 4G uses 2x 8-pin power connectors, unlike some other cards like EVGA SuperClocked, and thus other brand's BIOS may require different Power settings, although the voltage and all other settings could be copied. Please let me know your videocard model names and cooling solutions. Then links me to the GameStable BIOS you are using. If I find time and you provide me with necessary info, I will hybridize Zoson's older GameStable and newer GameStable BIOS settings for your card.


I have evga acx 2.0 so I'm using the main bios he offers which is for evga reference pcb cards. I am quite familiar with ocimg these cards, as well as ab, x, and inspector. I know about the voltage meterbon the nodded bios, and the cards set the fireatrike extreme world record for 4 core CPU, at 1580mhz, so the clocks are not the problem here, I am tdp limited to 100 percent , going over that throttles the card, its tdp locked at 100, but I dunno what's doing it, might be time for more drastic trouble ahooting
Excuse the errors I hate typing on this phone


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> im new owner of msi gtx 980 gaming 4g
> 
> there is my picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor 66,8 % ASIC
> 
> i will test something od default and then i will try some OC


Congratilissimus to thee! Worry not of ASIC score. Mine is 63.4%, but the card clocks 1550/8000Mhz without a problem. I got the 11S card with Hynix RAM. Let me know which one you got (the Serial Number on the back of the card will tell you if its 11S, 03S, 15S, etc) and whether you would like to try GameStable BIOS I made, using Zoson's settings, which I copied and pasted, but I did so intelligently with a few editions. My card was dong 1520Mhz with stock BIOS, but after GameStable BIOS flash, I managed to clock it to 1570Mhz for benchmarking and 1550Mhz for gaming. MSI Gaming 4G is the best bang for the buck. It is still a silicon lottery, but for the price you pay (a tad higher than reference GTX 980 price), you get a custom PCB with top-rated components, including 2x 8-pin power connectors and ultra-silent fan that keeps the card cool and remains silent @ 100% fan speed.

It runs all the badly optimized games like Assassin's Creed: Unity @ 1080p with all the Ultra settings, textures, and manages to sustain 40-60fps without any stutters beyond the ones that happen 5-10 seconds immediately after the game has loaded. I scored 101fps in ME: SoM benchmark at the same settings! The Evil Within, Far Cry 4, Dreamfall Chapters, Watch Dogs, Alien Isolation all get on their knees before this card, provided you've got a good CPU to go with it.

It is a GLORIOUS purchase because of all the awesomeness I listed above, but mostly because I got one too














.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I have evga acx 2.0 so I'm using the main bios he offers which is for evga reference pcb cards. I am quite familiar with ocimg these cards, as well as ab, x, and inspector. I know about the voltage meterbon the nodded bios, and the cards set the fireatrike extreme world record for 4 core CPU, at 1580mhz, so the clocks are not the problem here, I am tdp limited to 100 percent , going over that throttles the card, its tdp locked at 100, but I dunno what's doing it, might be time for more drastic trouble ahooting
> Excuse the errors I hate typing on this phone


Oh, had no idea. You sound like you know better than I. I don't have an answer for you regarding the clocks, but I also had the exact same issue with 2x MSI GTX 980 cards, even @ stock clocks with GameStable BIOS. Anyone else got the same issue and found a fix???


----------



## Elloquin

Need to update my sig...Gtx 980 Hydro Copper Firestrike 1554 core 1250mv 8200 mem stock bios









http://s304.photobucket.com/user/Elloquin/media/Capture_zps1c94d89e.png.html


----------



## Wihglah

It makes me chuckle like a child when I read the reviews on the non-reference cards, Classifieds, ROG Matrix, Gaming, Strix.

Overclocks as high as 1550Mhz!

http://www.ocaholic.co.uk/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1510&page=1

And my poor little reference EVGA model only hitting 1600MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It makes me chuckle like a child when I read the reviews on the non-reference cards, Classifieds, ROG Matrix, Gaming, Strix.
> 
> Overclocks as high as 1550Mhz!
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.co.uk/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1510&page=1
> 
> And my poor little reference EVGA model only hitting 1600MHz.


just be aware that clocks and efficiency may not be linear. glance thru the non-reference 980 thread, plenty of examples where lower clock speeds are scoring higher in graphics benchmarks. All related to the microcode (bios).


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It makes me chuckle like a child when I read the reviews on the non-reference cards, Classifieds, ROG Matrix, Gaming, Strix.
> 
> Overclocks as high as 1550Mhz!
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.co.uk/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1510&page=1
> 
> And my poor little reference EVGA model only hitting 1600MHz.


Yeah some times I think that to. My Giga ref plays at 1544 24/7 and suicide runs in benchmarks upto 1654. (1615 plays real nice)


----------



## mcg75

Last few pages have been cleaned as per request.

No more name calling in the thread please. If you wish to disagree with someone, do it respectfully.

Thanks.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just be aware that clocks and efficiency may not be linear. glance thru the non-reference 980 thread, plenty of examples where lower clock speeds are scoring higher in graphics benchmarks. All related to the microcode (bios).


Very aware.

My Firestrike Ultra scores reflect it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Very aware.
> 
> My Firestrike Ultra scores reflect it.


well, not really - that's why many classified owners have flashed one slot to the strix bios. Higher scores with lower clocks.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Yeah some times I think that to. My Giga ref plays at 1544 24/7 and suicide runs in benchmarks upto 1654. (1615 plays real nice)


Any brand of any model can end up being that one awesome clocker, but you have to look at the rate and chances of getting such a card from a reference GTX 980 and from a 3rd party enhanced model, like MSI Gaming 4G or Gigabyte G1 and of course EVGA Classified. Some people also like to compare water-cooled clocks to air-cooled clocks, which isn't very fair, although GTX 980 cards seem to run cool enough and either clock high or not clock high, regardless of whether water-cooling or air-cooling is used. I do wonder what my 1570Mhz card can do on good water-cooling. It may be a good Xmas present.

What say ya'll? What's the worst part of my PC that literally demands upgrading? This is off-topic, but I had to idea where to ask? What would be a more appropriate place to ask this?
- SLI is out of the question due to input lag and yes, I've tried SLI before and have first-hand experience.
- New 4790K CPU + new motherboard and play lottery for OC? Not worth the performance improvement and may end slower than 3770K @ 4.8Ghz
- 5960X rig? Way WAy WAY too expensive and too little of performance improvement.
- Another SSD or HDD? Got plenty of space for my gaming use...
- New monitor? Would NEVER replace my Eizo Foris FG2421 for any other monitor out there at the moment.
- Water-cooling? Don't care much for case visuals/looks as long as its neat/tidy like it already is, but performance-wise... well, it is highly unlikely it would improve CPU OC even if I get it de-lidded because even @ 1.335v my 3770K won't run Prime95 even @ 4.9Ghz, let alone boot @ 5Ghz. GTX 980 cards run cool and quiet on air, especially MSI Gaming 4G ones. I'd spend some $700 or so on good WC loop and get lower temps that would... just be lower with little to no benefit + the danger of leakage, no matter how unlikely it is to happen? My CPU does get proper hot - 95C after many hours of Prime95 torture, but usually stays below 80 during gaming sessions. CM Hyper 212 EVO does suck and the only acceptable replacement IMHO is Swiftech H240-X, which is as good as getting custom WC loop.
- Sleeved cables? The cheap Corsair ones look ugly with visible shrink-wrap and the custom high-end ones would cost me some $250 to sleeve all the needed cables. Besides, I do not care much for looks.
- New soundcard + headphones/speakers? Not much of an audiophile and my HD-280 Pro's no longer clamp my head.

I've GOT to upgrade something, but WHAT?


----------



## StenioMoreira

hello guys I increased Pcie frequncy to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i want to set a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess?? what is a conservative Core and Aux plx voltages??? im guessing only thing i need to mess with is Aux and for core idk what that does. They both under Pcie tuning section after i increased pcie frequency


----------



## facboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> This might not be news to most here, but this is my first decent spec NVIDIA card in years, and I just found out that my boost clock that hits 1405 stock everything, will boost higher without touching the core clock - just upping the PL & vCore gave me a higher boost of 1480
> 
> Is this a more stable way of OCing? If the GPU decides that its boost clock can go higher without me forcing it by upping the clocks, does that mean it is much more likely to be stable?


interesting...what card and what is your ASIC quality?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facboy*
> 
> interesting...what card and what is your ASIC quality?


EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0

73.5% ASIC


----------



## facboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> 73.5% ASIC


wow...that's crazy high boosting for that ASIC...stock everything, as in stock bios still? so the base clock is 1266? i can see it boosting to 1405 with no added voltage, but 1480 is a huge jump. though i do have a G1 and the voltage on it is a bit odd, can only get an extra 25mv out of it with the voltage offset maxed.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facboy*
> 
> wow...that's crazy high boosting for that ASIC...stock everything, as in stock bios still? so the base clock is 1266? i can see it boosting to 1405 with no added voltage, but 1480 is a huge jump. though i do have a G1 and the voltage on it is a bit odd, can only get an extra 25mv out of it with the voltage offset maxed.


Yup stock clocks and stock BIOS, to get it to boost to 1480 without raising the clocks I added +50mV, without that increase the boost clock stays at 1405, seems to be the combo of vCore and PL = higher boost clock without touching the core clock slider


----------



## BlockLike

Finally got the Asus Strix edition ordered today... cannot wait to get my hands on it!

Been rocking 660's for long enough now


----------



## Majaa

After OC








sorry i lost links for forum

http://postimg.org/image/j5g6txypt/

http://postimg.org/image/k33sfslq7/full/

I did 5 loop of Apocalypse when

seems stable,

edit : not rock stable, no artifact but sometimes game shut down and GPU is reset do default, i guess low voltage ?


----------



## solarcycle24

That isn't too strange that the card goes to 1480mhz, at least to me. Because I have a Evga sc and the stock boost is 1430mhz and I have a asic if 74.5


----------



## facboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> That isn't too strange that the card goes to 1480mhz, at least to me. Because I have a Evga sc and the stock boost is 1430mhz and I have a asic if 74.5


well my g1 the stock boost is only 1366 so it's strange to me!







maxed voltage offset only adds 25mv and then it goes to 1380.


----------



## menthuslayer

So I got my problem fixed. Updating to the 344.80 hotfix driver some how limited my tdp to 100%, rolling back driver AND reflashing bios has fixed my problem.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I've GOT to upgrade something, but WHAT?


Well if you _have_ to upgrade something...

*-SLI is out of the question due to input lag and yes, I've tried SLI before and have first-hand experience.*
A dedicated PhysX card perhaps?

*-New 4790K CPU + new motherboard and play lottery for OC? Not worth the performance improvement and may end slower than 3770K @ 4.8Ghz*
You can buy a binned processor to make sure you get a performance improvement.

*-5960X rig? Way WAy WAY too expensive and too little of performance improvement.*
A 5820K isn't too much more. Sure, you'll probably only hit 4.5GHz, but you get 50% more cores.

*-Another SSD or HDD? Got plenty of space for my gaming use...*
No ideas here.

*-New monitor? Would NEVER replace my Eizo Foris FG2421 for any other monitor out there at the moment.*
That's hard to beat, but there is the ROG Swift.

*-Water-cooling?...*
A good delidding and loop might be able to stabilize that 4.9GHz, but I wouldn't count on it. If you don't have a problem with noise levels, then watercooling probably wouldn't do much for you.

*-Sleeved cables? ...I do not care much for looks.*
If you don't care much for looks, that would be very silly to invest in sleeved cables.









*-New soundcard + headphones/speakers? Not much of an audiophile and my HD-280 Pro's no longer clamp my head.*
I'm not much of an audiophile either.


----------



## MonarchX

HOLY CRAP! They just sell those CPU's at almost the same exact price as the regular new CPU's! 5.1Ghz for $10 extra!? How do they make money? Thanks a LOT for letting me know about that site!


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! They just sell those CPU's at almost the same exact price as the regular new CPU's! 5.1Ghz for $10 extra!? How do they make money? Thanks a LOT for letting me know about that site!


Well, the 5.1GHz is $399 which is about $90-100 more than you'd pay to play the silicon lottery (Microcenter prices excluded). But still, how am I just finding out about this site?!?!


----------



## miyaspark

One of the best upgrades not to say my GTX 560's are bad they are still running BF4 at high and now that I have a GTX 980 is wonderful! It's power efficient and more! Always an EVGA gal too!


----------



## miyaspark

Whoever said 5960x way to expensive and poor performance doesn't quite understand the importance of architecture and these are built for video editing/cad.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well if you _have_ to upgrade something...
> 
> *-SLI is out of the question due to input lag and yes, I've tried SLI before and have first-hand experience.*
> A dedicated PhysX card perhaps?
> 
> *-New 4790K CPU + new motherboard and play lottery for OC? Not worth the performance improvement and may end slower than 3770K @ 4.8Ghz*
> You can buy a binned processor to make sure you get a performance improvement.
> 
> *-5960X rig? Way WAy WAY too expensive and too little of performance improvement.*
> A 5820K isn't too much more. Sure, you'll probably only hit 4.5GHz, but you get 50% more cores.
> 
> *-Another SSD or HDD? Got plenty of space for my gaming use...*
> No ideas here.
> 
> *-New monitor? Would NEVER replace my Eizo Foris FG2421 for any other monitor out there at the moment.*
> That's hard to beat, but there is the ROG Swift.
> 
> *-Water-cooling?...*
> A good delidding and loop might be able to stabilize that 4.9GHz, but I wouldn't count on it. If you don't have a problem with noise levels, then watercooling probably wouldn't do much for you.
> 
> *-Sleeved cables? ...I do not care much for looks.*
> If you don't care much for looks, that would be very silly to invest in sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-New soundcard + headphones/speakers? Not much of an audiophile and my HD-280 Pro's no longer clamp my head.*
> I'm not much of an audiophile either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! They just sell those CPU's at almost the same exact price as the regular new CPU's! 5.1Ghz for $10 extra!? How do they make money? Thanks a LOT for letting me know about that site!


I'd be a little weary of them unless we can find someone to vouch for them.

Its a new site registered on the 11th of Oct, their address is a PO Box at a UPS Store in Katy, Texas...

I'm not saying they arent legit, but thats slightly sketchy.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd be a little weary of them unless we can find someone to vouch for them.
> 
> Its a new site registered on the 11th of Oct, their address is a PO Box at a UPS Store in Katy, Texas...
> 
> I'm not saying they arent legit, but thats slightly sketchy.


I found the website from one of their ebay listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4-8GHz-Silicon-Lottery-Binned-CPU/161509340154

Can't vouch for them, but they take paypal so buyer protection would have you covered there. I wish someone did something similar for 5960X's.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I found the website from one of their ebay listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4-8GHz-Silicon-Lottery-Binned-CPU/161509340154
> 
> Can't vouch for them, but they take paypal so buyer protection would have you covered there. I wish someone did something similar for 5960X's.


yeah, I saw that too..

See below.



Again, I'm just VERY VERY Weary


----------



## menthuslayer

Maybe someone reach out to them on behalf of the forum, and see if they are willing to provide more information, maybe come to the forum and post or something, if they are legit I'm sure lot's of users here would use/ recommend them to others.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Maybe someone reach out to them on behalf of the forum, and see if they are willing to provide more information, maybe come to the forum and post or something, if they are legit I'm sure lot's of users here would use/ recommend them to others.


If they are legit, you can expect those prices to go up! I'm thinking its a boutique builder that has access to chips and is using the best for profit


----------



## menthuslayer

Maybe so, maybe it's just some guy that got a hold of several chips binned them to find the best one, and is selling the rest. It looks like they/he/she only has one of the ebay ones, and is sold out of most of them, maybe he just had some, and sold them off, and this is just waht's left.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Maybe so, maybe it's just some guy that got a hold of several chips binned them to find the best one, and is selling the rest. It looks like they/he/she only has one of the ebay ones, and is sold out of most of them, maybe he just had some, and sold them off, and this is just waht's left.


His feedback doesn't reflect it! I hope its legit though.


----------



## rt123

That site is probably a scam. We will probably here about it when some poor chap looses his money.

On the other hand is surprising to know that people would even consider paying those prices.
Maybe I should put my 2 4790Ks for sale, $359.99 & $399.99 doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That site is probably a scam. We will probably here about it when some poor chap looses his money.
> 
> On the other hand is surprising to know that people would even consider paying those prices.
> Maybe I should put my 2 4790Ks for sale, $359.99 & $399.99 doesn't sound too bad.


youve got a 5.1ghz @ 1.375 chip? You should talk to some people here about it... or HWbot!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> youve got a 5.1ghz @ 1.375 chip? You should talk to some people here about it... or HWbot!


Yes I do.
Although I am thinking of keeping it, the 4.8-4.9Ghz one will be sold in a while.
I have plans to get a CPU pot to accompany my GPU pot and move upto Extreme League on the bot, so need a worthy chip.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That didn't do 5.1Ghz? You have some voltage room to spare.
> 
> It's my 4th Haswell, had 2 4770K's and have right now 2 4790K's and one looks like its a good 24/7 chip, while this one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38V in Bios, CPUz is off on the voltage, that's why Hwinfo. IMC seems okay too.
> 
> I am sorry to show only a measly 32M run, but can't test Cinebench as H100i is enroute back to me from Corsair RMA, comes on Tuesday, the same day I leave for a 1 month long vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can muster on the stock cooler. Can actually do 32M as low as 1.35V in Bios but it reboots at 24th loop, maybe when it isn't hitting 55-60C, it will pass.
> 
> CPU boots & can use it browse Internet 5.1Ghz 4C/8T @ same voltage in Bios on Windows 8, but Cinebench is too much heat for the stock cooler to handle. Hope I don't have a big jump for XTU & CineBench.


yeah I had that chip up 5,1Ghz didnt have it long ended up selling it, $$
http://valid.x86.fr/0tizd7

Iv'e been through 7 4770k's and 3 4790k's to get a chip like that.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That didn't do 5.1Ghz? You have some voltage room to spare.
> 
> It's my 4th Haswell, had 2 4770K's and have right now 2 4790K's and one looks like its a good 24/7 chip, while this one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38V in Bios, CPUz is off on the voltage, that's why Hwinfo. IMC seems okay too.
> 
> I am sorry to show only a measly 32M run, but can't test Cinebench as H100i is enroute back to me from Corsair RMA, comes on Tuesday, the same day I leave for a 1 month long vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can muster on the stock cooler. Can actually do 32M as low as 1.35V in Bios but it reboots at 24th loop, maybe when it isn't hitting 55-60C, it will pass.
> 
> CPU boots & can use it browse Internet 5.1Ghz 4C/8T @ same voltage in Bios on Windows 8, but Cinebench is too much heat for the stock cooler to handle. Hope I don't have a big jump for XTU & CineBench.
> 
> 
> 
> I had that chip up 5,2Ghz didnt have it long ended up selling it, $$
> Iv'e been through 7 4770k's and 3 4790k's to get a chip like that.
Click to expand...

Hope you at least got good money for it.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> You have just been lucky with your 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delidded mine and gain 23 °C temp drop


oh dam man... thats not possible dude. you might havehad just not had proper contact with cpu prior. I mean like i bet that your cpu cooler wasnt making good contact and es i believe your deliding has helped you but in no way shape or form could it stop 23 c lol. combo of both scenarios was likely the case, best temp drop i ever herd of any cpu ever by deliding was 8-10 C and 4790k was like 4 c average


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I found the website from one of their ebay listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4-8GHz-Silicon-Lottery-Binned-CPU/161509340154
> 
> Can't vouch for them, but they take paypal so buyer protection would have you covered there. I wish someone did something similar for 5960X's.


4.8 @ 1.35v and passing XTU stress test is not something you can call a "binned" chip IMO. If that was 5.0 or lower voltage or XTU Bench multiple runs etc.. different story.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.35v and passing XTU stress test is not something you can call a "binned" chip IMO. If that was 5.0 or lower voltage or XTU Bench multiple runs etc.. different story.


I'd have to agree. My 4770k pulled 5.0Ghz at 1.28Vcore and sold for over $1k. A true golden chip is rare.

Back on topic:
Can this thread return to discussing 980's? 4 pages of entirely CPU talk belong in a different area. Just saying


----------



## StephenP85

Yeah so back to 980s. I haven't been back to this thread in a few weeks. What's new?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> oh dam man... thats not possible dude. you might havehad just not had proper contact with cpu prior. I mean like i bet that your cpu cooler wasnt making good contact and es i believe your deliding has helped you but in no way shape or form could it stop 23 c lol. combo of both scenarios was likely the case, best temp drop i ever herd of any cpu ever by deliding was 8-10 C and 4790k was like 4 c average


What temps did you have with 4790k before delidding? I was hitting over 80°C with H80i.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> oh dam man... thats not possible dude. you might havehad just not had proper contact with cpu prior. I mean like i bet that your cpu cooler wasnt making good contact and es i believe your deliding has helped you but in no way shape or form could it stop 23 c lol. combo of both scenarios was likely the case, best temp drop i ever herd of any cpu ever by deliding was 8-10 C and 4790k was like 4 c average


Have a look a the de-lidded cpu threads. Using CLU, people get between 15 and 25C drop.

I got a 15 to 20C drop through the cores and it's not because of bad IHS/Hsf contact (did about 5 mounts before and after delidding to find consistency through results).


----------



## StenioMoreira

i dont remember much, i just find it hard to believe that much temp difference. unless the thermal was half off/ miss placed lolol . and i did had bad mount with h100i was getting 85 to 104 on prime than i added washers to the back of the bracket till the bracket didnt move anymore or shake at all when i tried shaking it. the washers basically pushed the screwable pins out max so this made the block come down on it really tight and now i got max temps of prime same volts max max after hours 70c and now bcz its cooler it seems i need much less voltage. needed 1.35 for 4600mhzand now 1.27V for 4600mhz. amazing turn around and i had same cooler on my old 4770k and the installation guide never said jack about nothing related to how loose the bracket wwas. and when the block was attached it wouldn't move anymore so i thought oh cool its good than. Was very wrong and apparently i wasnt the only one fooled and alot of threads on bad temps with h100i being bad, and so many folks rma it but i bet 80 % of cases were loose brackets needing washers.

And could be that liquid thermal but i doubt it be anything better than 1 c than my thermal


----------



## Darylrese

I'm putting my GTX 980 SLI under water next week just ordered all the parts.

Spent over £400...I hope its worth the cost!!!! This plus a bitspower res and some extra 90 degree fittings


----------



## MonarchX

De-Lidding should provide about 5C difference for *max, temp.*, but it can provide as much as 15C difference for *avg. temp*. If your absolute lidded max temp was 85C after 48hrs of Prime95, then after de-lidding, you would max at about 80C when completing 48hr Prime95 test. However, your avg. temp may decrease a lot more. For example, if you were getting 70C during games before you de-lidded, then you might be getting 60C or even less after de-lidding. With CPU's its a bit of a mess because it may be stable at those 60C, but unstable at 70C+. That means de-lidding would not provide complete stability for such a CPU, but it may make it stable enough for some games. A least that is what my research shows, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lukas026

Hi

I pulled a trigger today and bought EVGA 980 card with reference cooler. It will arrive next week.

My question:

Is any BIOS out there for GTX 980 that I should flash it with to get more performance (more OC headroom) or are we all still waiting for Skyn3t to get us out of this mess ?









Thanks


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I pulled a trigger today and bought EVGA 980 card with reference cooler. It will arrive next week.
> 
> My question:
> 
> Is any BIOS out there for GTX 980 that I should flash it with to get more performance (more OC headroom) or are we all still waiting for Skyn3t to get us out of this mess ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Short answer : yes

Long answer : it depends on what you want and how well your card runs. If you have thermal headroom, then upping the TDP limit will help and you will be able to increase the max core voltage. I suggest running the card for a week or so to make sure it's not an RMA candidate, then post back up with what you have managed to achieve and we can tune something up for you. (there isn't a lot of point putting the no-limits BIOS on a hot / low performing card - it will probably perform worse)


----------



## Merranza

Is Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 weight (3 pounds) something to be concerned about? The card is very slightly bending at one end (it's tight where it's screwed at the PCIe slots end but slightly bending at the other end). Doesn't seem to harm the PCIe X16 slot for now but still, anything to be concerned about?

Also, I see lot of people in this thread buying EVGA cards. Are they that much better in terms of performance/overclocking than other models?


----------



## GanX

Hey guys!

Finally got mine, cant wait to put it into action. My old ATI 6990 did a good job getting me this far, but i am glad to have a NVIDIA card again.









Anyways i would like to join the club!











A few more images below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unownbeing

Ive been looking through the thread and I cant find it now, but how do you check voltage on a Reference 980?


----------



## Roomraider

Thanks to some very nice folks in this thread that provided some much needed advise & 2 weeks shipping time







, please count me in







Far Cry 4 gives me some bsod after 15 min on ultra, so I'm looking for another GTX 980 Hydro Copper for SLI. If anyone here stumbles across 1 available, please let me know


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Thanks to some very nice folks in this thread that provided some much needed advise & 2 weeks shipping time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 4 gives me some bsod after 15 min on ultra, so I'm looking for another GTX 980 Hydro Copper for SLI. If anyone here stumbles across 1 available, please let me know


If FC4 is giving you bsod, you need to get your system stable before adding another gpu


----------



## kiwiis

In my experience BSOD's don't result from an unstable video card, at worse the driver will stop responding and you'll get black screens but Windows will recover. BSOD's are definitely a result of general system instability in most cases.


----------



## solarcycle24

Anyone have experience with phobya thermal HEgrease? I drained my loop and wanted to reapply paste to my cpu and the temps look great for a 4790k oc'd to 4.6ghz. I am thinking about reapplying paste to my gpu which currently has the EK TIM on it which was included with the 980 block. Do you guys think I would benefit from applying the Phobya HE grease?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Anyone have experience with phobya thermal HEgrease? I drained my loop and wanted to reapply paste to my cpu and the temps look great for a 4790k oc'd to 4.6ghz. I am thinking about reapplying paste to my gpu which currently has the EK TIM on it which was included with the 980 block. Do you guys think I would benefit from applying the Phobya HE grease?


it's actually very good stuff. before gelid EX, skineeLabs had it as #1 or 2 across tests.


----------



## Leopard2lx

I have a rather silly question.

I am looking at buying a Samsung 4k TV to game on but concerned about refresh rate. The TV has 4 HDMI ports. Can HDMI support 4k @ 60 Hz refresh rate? How do I go about running 4k @ 60 Hz? I know there is DisplayPort but not sure how that works.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I have a rather silly question.
> 
> I am looking at buying a Samsung 4k TV to game on but concerned about refresh rate. The TV has 4 HDMI ports. Can HDMI support 4k @ 60 Hz refresh rate? How do I go about running 4k @ 60 Hz? I know there is DisplayPort but not sure how that works.


only HDMI 2.0 supports 4K60. 1.4 only does 4K30. Look for a TV with display port.


----------



## PhilWrir

Lets try to keep this reasonably on topic everyone

I just deleted a solid 2 pages of CPU talk


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only HDMI 2.0 supports 4K60. 1.4 only does 4K30. Look for a TV with display port.


So I assume the 980 supports both HDMI 2.0 and DisplayPort? How do I know if the TV supports HDMI 2.0? I can't find the info. Samsung only states "4 HDMI ports" on their official product page.


----------



## Roomraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> If FC4 is giving you bsod, you need to get your system stable before adding another gpu


Good advise here, will do!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So I assume the 980 supports both HDMI 2.0 and DisplayPort? How do I know if the TV supports HDMI 2.0? I can't find the info. Samsung only states "4 HDMI ports" on their official product page.


yes, the 980 is 2.0 and has DP. you gotta dig for the display specs.


----------



## ThornTwist

OT, Idon't know what kind of HDMI cable I have, but I know its for UHD res. What would be better that or a display port? Monitors in rig.

Edit: OOps sorry, I thought I was OT but I was not. Mods can delete this post.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Is 1519Mhz Core and 7.6Ghz VRAM pretty good or is it an average OC using +87 voltage and stock BIOS? I can push it maybe 20-30Mhz more but it's been running super stable for a few days now in Fry Cry 4, BF4 and COD AW. Not sure if I got a dud GTX 980 or not....


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is 1519Mhz Core and 7.6Ghz VRAM pretty good or is it an average OC using +87 voltage and stock BIOS? I can push it maybe 20-30Mhz more but it's been running super stable for a few days now in Fry Cry 4, BF4 and COD AW. Not sure if I got a dud GTX 980 or not....


Which 980?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Which 980?


MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is 1519Mhz Core and 7.6Ghz VRAM pretty good or is it an average OC using +87 voltage and stock BIOS? I can push it maybe 20-30Mhz more but it's been running super stable for a few days now in Fry Cry 4, BF4 and COD AW. Not sure if I got a dud GTX 980 or not....


Its good but past 1450mhz there isn't really a boost in performance for games, just benchmarks. Im running x2 of the same MSI cards


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is 1519Mhz Core and 7.6Ghz VRAM pretty good or is it an average OC using +87 voltage and stock BIOS? I can push it maybe 20-30Mhz more but it's been running super stable for a few days now in Fry Cry 4, BF4 and COD AW. Not sure if I got a dud GTX 980 or not....


Same card, I have +180 core +220 memory(not tried putting it any higher, was just a quick oc will try upping the memory later) boosting about 1510-1530 depending if it feels like downclocking or not all on stock voltage.


----------



## Thumper58

Good Day,

Please forgive the long post, but I just want to be clear as to my issue and what led up to it.
I just installed my new Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming today and I'm running into performance issues. I had been running with an MSI 970 Gold edition (and a GTX 690 before that). My plan had been to run SLI, but I couldn't find a second Gold Ed and I started reading about voltage issues with SLI, so I decided to sell the 970 it and get a 980.

Prior to installing the 980 I had run the Heaven 4 Benchmark on the 970 using the Extreme preset (twice) in order to have some numbers to compare to the new 980. I then uninstalled the drivers. PhysX, MSI Afterburner and Kombustor. Shut down, swapped cards, booted and Installed the latest driver 344.75.

Before installing Afterburner or changing any clock speeds, I ran the benchmark : with the 970 my score had been 1880, with the new 980 2179.
I noticed that Gigabyte had their own overclocking software. As I was unfamiliar with it I installed it for a look. As it didn't seem as good as Afterburner, I installed Afterburner and then later un-installed the Gigabyte app.
Now to my problems.... On several occasions, once when several videos were playing in Chrome and once during a benchmark: I seemed to lose the video signal and my monitor reported no signal. the signal seemed to return after a minute of so. This problem seems to have been corrected by setting the Nvidia control panel to Max power from Adaptive.

The main issue is this when I now run the heaven Benchmark, my scores have dropped to only ~1827!
Using Afterburner I see that although my boost clock is correct @ 1327, my Power percentage is only ~ 55%.
This is both during the benchmark and also during Far Cry 4 when GPU Usage is ~95%. I also observed at one point while stressing the card with Kombustor, my GPU clock was only in the triple digits. After a reboot, I haven't seen that issue again.

I have since re-installed the drivers, but the issue persists. I suspect that somehow, something from the Gigabyte program...some remnant...is fighting with the drivers and/or Afterburner.
At this point, I'm not too sure what to do....please....H E L P !

Almost forgot:

Running a 2600K @ 4.2,
8GB RAM
DVD
2 HDs
Corsair TX 850 W (70A 12v rail) P/S
Win 7 64


----------



## Sphinxter

Hi Thumper58, what do you mean by power percentage? If it's Power limit (%) then 55% is only half what is supposed to be (100%) in MSI Afterburner. Click reset, to have it set @ 100%.


----------



## Thumper58

Sphinxter: the Power Limit settings "is" at 100. My issue is that when running 3D the Power Percent actual "usage" never comes close to 100%. It "should" come close to max using Kombustor or playing Far Cry 4. The most I've seen while playing Far Cry 4 is about 50%.


----------



## Silent Scone

What is Precision like these days? Every time I've tried a version post v15 it's been unstable.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is Precision like these days? Every time I've tried a version post v15 it's been unstable.


Yeah not working for me either, causing crashes in all sorts of applications, dota, battle.net, chrome, it was giving me hell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah pretty much same here. Not even a little bit o.k. Would be literally a few seconds in to most games running overlay it would crash the driver.


----------



## menthuslayer

Yeah, it wasn't a good experience, it worked fine in some things, like firestrike, I had no issues with. but it was doing some weird stuff to windows too, all in all just not a good experience. It's sad to because I prefer their look, and I prefer their osd. I wish their program actually worked because the design/layout crew did a great job in my opinion, maybe the menu system could be improved on.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Wierd thing is precisionX(newest) runs fine with my 650ti boost. When I had my strix980 in I kept getting display driver crashes every 10sec or every min even with it uninstalled so I'm not sure it was the issue I had. I sent mine off for a replacement & waiting to get one back. I'm dying waiting lol, really want to mess around and play my games on ultra settings


----------



## Silent Scone

hmm. Anyone else with SLI playing Dragon Age? Scaling seems non existent. Thing is it seems at least to be working in some areas but not others.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hmm. Anyone else with SLI playing Dragon Age? Scaling seems non existent. Thing is it seems at least to be working in some areas but not others.


Mine ran fine averaging between 90 and 120fps. Then again I never tested to see if single card made a difference


----------



## facboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper58*
> 
> Sphinxter: the Power Limit settings "is" at 100. My issue is that when running 3D the Power Percent actual "usage" never comes close to 100%. It "should" come close to max using Kombustor or playing Far Cry 4. The most I've seen while playing Far Cry 4 is about 50%.


don't pay so much attention to the power limit on a G1. the power limit % is all relative, in a nutshell it depends on what value is set in the bios as the '100%' value. the g1 has some ridiculous value like 360W set so it's never going to get anywhere near that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Mine ran fine averaging between 90 and 120fps. Then again I never tested to see if single card made a difference


Well over three I get at 1440p 4xmsaa 70-80 fps mostly but some areas don't seem to scale at all, in fact a couple FPS worse. Getting 40 fps in some areas.

Edit: Just tried in the Exalted Isles and scaling is around from 35fps to 90fps, so it's definitely working there, but in the Hissing Wastes there is no scaling at all. 40-50 fps with or without... sense no make.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Just bought a Samsung 4K TV and my 980 or driver wont recognize it. I can enter windows Safe Mode and boot fine, but as soon as I install the nvidia driver I get "no signal" on the TV.

I am beyond pissed off. $580 for a card that won't support 4k?! ***?

Does anyone have any ideas? I use HDMI to connect.

If I can't fix this....I will never buy an nvidia product ever again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Just bought a Samsung 4K TV and my 980 or driver wont recognize it. I can enter windows Safe Mode and boot fine, but as soon as I install the nvidia driver I get "no signal" on the TV.
> 
> I am beyond pissed off. $580 for a card that won't support 4k?! ***?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I use HDMI to connect.
> 
> If I can't fix this....I will never buy an nvidia product ever again.


Ito not Nvidia, its samsung.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Just bought a Samsung 4K TV and my 980 or driver wont recognize it. I can enter windows Safe Mode and boot fine, but as soon as I install the nvidia driver I get "no signal" on the TV.
> 
> I am beyond pissed off. $580 for a card that won't support 4k?! ***?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I use HDMI to connect.
> 
> If I can't fix this....I will never buy an nvidia product ever again.


Less throwing a fit and more research into your problem. Its Samsung, not your 980.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Less throwing a fit and more research into your problem. Its Samsung, not your 980.


Less into bashing and more into better suggestions! "It's Samsung, not your 980" clearly solved everything


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Less throwing a fit and more research into your problem. Its Samsung, not your 980.
> 
> 
> 
> Less into bashing and more into better suggestions! "It's Samsung, not your 980" clearly solved everything
Click to expand...

did you do *any* research before you bought?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/155/geforce-900-series/

look through the first few pages.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Less into bashing and more into better suggestions! "It's Samsung, not your 980" clearly solved everything


Well what research have you done? have you tried earlier drivers? have you switch inputs on the card? the TV? come on dude


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Less into bashing and more into better suggestions! "It's Samsung, not your 980" clearly solved everything


maybe thiis will help you
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777438/gtx-980-and-samsung-4k-tv-hu8550-60hz-works-but-not-getting-4-4-4-full-rgb-output/


----------



## Leopard2lx

I appreciate the links but I am not having those problems. I get "No Signal" with nvidia drivers. I can boot into BIOS and Windows Safe Mode and TV "works", but as soon as video drivers are loaded or attempt to install I get "No signal".
I tried all kinds of different connections and setups. Latest TV firmware update. Nothings woks.

Those links some of you mentioned, people are reporting issues with RGB display at 60hz. Very different than mine. Unless I missed something....

Looks like the TV might have to go back


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's actually very good stuff. before gelid EX, skineeLabs had it as #1 or 2 across tests.


I just ordered some Gelid Extreme for my gpu; did a little research and it seems to beat other paste solutions. Quick question, EK suggests a star pattern on the gpu IHS and I'd like to know what's the best apply method of thermal paste for a gpu?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> I just ordered some Gelid Extreme for my gpu; did a little research and it seems to beat other paste solutions. Quick question, EK suggests a star pattern on the gpu IHS and I'd like to know what's the best apply method of thermal paste for a gpu?


Gelid Extreme comes with a Spreader. With GC Extreme people usaly don't make a star or a dot & instead they put the paste on the GPU core & spread it over the whole area of the GPU core with the included spreader.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Less into bashing and more into better suggestions! "It's Samsung, not your 980" clearly solved everything


I wasnt aware I was supposed to do your research for you and solve your issues for you either. You came here throwing a tantrum about not buying Nvidia again, when you hadnt even looked into it. I wasnt bashing, in fact I gave you a good suggestion, perhaps the BEST suggestion which may in fact help you in other "crysis" you may encounter down the road:

"Less throwing a fit and more research into your problem."

It comes in handy throughout life, regardless of your problem.

So......as others have said, come on dude.


----------



## Leopard2lx

OK. Got it to work. Thanks to everyone that posted those links. One of them revealed that HUD Color option needed to be turned on in Samsung's TV settings.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gelid Extreme comes with a Spreader. With GC Extreme people usaly don't make a star or a dot & instead they put the paste on the GPU core & spread it over the whole area of the GPU core with the included spreader.


Wouldn't the spread method yield worst results? I've been into PC gaming for 3 years now and I'm no expert but I have been under the impression that the pea method is the best for cpu and gpu. In the case of a gpu, is the spread method the best or is it based on the type of paste you use?


----------



## adamlee05

I find it pretty interesting that, since flashing the GameStable bios on my 980 SC, my card achieves higher scores at lower clocks while also achieving lower temps in Valley and Heaven. Thoroughly impressed by the work zoson and the others put into it. Highly recommended.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gelid Extreme comes with a Spreader. With GC Extreme people usaly don't make a star or a dot & instead they put the paste on the GPU core & spread it over the whole area of the GPU core with the included spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the spread method yield worst results? I've been into PC gaming for 3 years now and I'm no expert but I have been under the impression that the pea method is the best for cpu and gpu. In the case of a gpu, is the spread method the best or is it based on the type of paste you use?
Click to expand...

Works either way.

Certain pastes come with the applicator, so I assume that the manufacturer intended to use the applicator to spread out the paste. Depending on how thick the paste is, certain pastes wouldn't completely spread out & cover the entire surface of the CPU/GPU if used with Pea method, so those need to be manually spread.

My GC Extreme was especially thick, so I used to manually spread it out, while the Mx4 spreads really easily, so I go with the Pea method on that.

Also if you do use the spreader, make sure to make a thick enough layer that if due to the mounting pressure of the Block if the paste spreads a little bit then you don't end up with a spots where you have no paste between the die & the block. That will give you bad temps.

Edit:- Also if your tube is like mine & is too hard to spread even using the applicator then warm it to 100-120 degrees Fahrenheit in a pot of water, sealed in a water-tight pouch. Something similar was pointed out to me when I complained that it was too hard & sticky.

Mentioned in the review here to, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html

GC Extreme is definitely one of those pastes you don't want to use with the Pea method.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Works either way.
> 
> Certain pastes come with the applicator, so I assume that the manufacturer intended to use the applicator to spread out the paste. Depending on how thick the paste is, certain pastes wouldn't completely spread out & cover the entire surface of the CPU/GPU if used with Pea method, so those need to be manually spread.
> 
> My GC Extreme was especially thick, so I used to manually spread it out, while the Mx4 spreads really easily, so I go with the Pea method on that.
> 
> Also if you do use the spreader, make sure to make a thick enough layer that if due to the mounting pressure of the Block if the paste spreads a little bit then you don't end up with a spots where you have no paste between the die & the block. That will give you bad temps.
> 
> Edit:- Also if your tube is like mine & is too hard to spread even using the applicator then warm it to 100-120 degrees Fahrenheit in a pot of water, sealed in a water-tight pouch. Something similar was pointed out to me when I complained that it was too hard & sticky.
> 
> Mentioned in the review here to, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html
> 
> GC Extreme is definitely one of those pastes you don't want to use with the Pea method.


Good stuff. I shall try this out once I get the tube in. How many minutes do you allow the paste to warm up in the hot water?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Works either way.
> 
> Certain pastes come with the applicator, so I assume that the manufacturer intended to use the applicator to spread out the paste. Depending on how thick the paste is, certain pastes wouldn't completely spread out & cover the entire surface of the CPU/GPU if used with Pea method, so those need to be manually spread.
> 
> My GC Extreme was especially thick, so I used to manually spread it out, while the Mx4 spreads really easily, so I go with the Pea method on that.
> 
> Also if you do use the spreader, make sure to make a thick enough layer that if due to the mounting pressure of the Block if the paste spreads a little bit then you don't end up with a spots where you have no paste between the die & the block. That will give you bad temps.
> 
> Edit:- Also if your tube is like mine & is too hard to spread even using the applicator then warm it to 100-120 degrees Fahrenheit in a pot of water, sealed in a water-tight pouch. Something similar was pointed out to me when I complained that it was too hard & sticky.
> 
> Mentioned in the review here to, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html
> 
> GC Extreme is definitely one of those pastes you don't want to use with the Pea method.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. I shall try this out once I get the tube in. How many minutes do you allow the paste to warm up in the hot water?
Click to expand...

2ish minutes.
Make sure the bag that you put the tube in doesn't start shrinking due to the heat.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I appreciate the links but I am not having those problems. I get "No Signal" with nvidia drivers. I can boot into BIOS and Windows Safe Mode and TV "works", but as soon as video drivers are loaded or attempt to install I get "No signal".
> I tried all kinds of different connections and setups. Latest TV firmware update. Nothings woks.
> 
> Those links some of you mentioned, people are reporting issues with RGB display at 60hz. Very different than mine. Unless I missed something....
> 
> Looks like the *TV* might have to go back


Being the Keyword here.

The Cautious One


----------



## marn3us

does anybody know if you can increase ASUS Strix 980's voltage over 1.3V in any way other than soldering a resistor?

thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> does anybody know if you can increase ASUS Strix 980's voltage over 1.3V in any way other than soldering a resistor?
> 
> thanks


you don't need to solder a resistor. there is a .exe file that allows as much voltage as you want.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Anyone else with 980s getting very frequent and random game crashes?

Ive even reinstalled Windows to try and fix it - anywhere between 2 and 30 mins every single game I own will crash, Windows is fine and continues to run, but the game says it's own exe was at fault

Really getting sick of this now, brand new 980 and can't use it for more than half and hour at a time

Tried 344.64 / 344.80 - different PhysX drivers as people suggested PhysX to be at fault... running out of ideas and patience now


----------



## Silent Scone

Overclock related? GPU or otherwise. I found on X99 at least that the 980s are very sensitive to voltage changes on system agent voltage, but this obviously has little implication on your platform. At least not in the same way. I was getting quite a few 'infrequent' driver crashes till I tweaked SA in a less aggressive fashion


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Overclock related? GPU or otherwise. I found on X99 at least that the 980s are very sensitive to voltage changes on system agent voltage, but this obviously has little implication on your platform. At least not in the same way. I was getting quite a few 'infrequent' driver crashes till I tweaked SA in a less aggressive fashion


Well I have learned to never rule anything out when it comes to PCs, but Im fairly confident it's not board or CPU OC related since Ive been running these clocks 100% solid with all my previous cards and never ran into this problem

I've tried running the 980 at 100% stock and still get the same crashing

I have just now reinstalled PhysX, Completely disabled Afterburner and RTSS and any background services relating to them, uninstalled Experience which I overlooked with the last driver install, killed all the background services for that, along with any driver helper / other nvidia background rubbish that gets installed, and managed to play a game for the longest time since buying the 980, well over 30 mins

Not saying it's fixed, probably not and just running slightly longer due to a reboot, but looks promising so far

Hope it's not Afterburner though, need that even if I use stock clocks just for OSD


----------



## seithan

I wouldnt write off RMA the cards man


----------



## FaStVtEc

Anybody know when the asus matrix 980 will be available in the US?


----------



## rintalahri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roomraider*
> 
> Thanks to some very nice folks in this thread that provided some much needed advise & 2 weeks shipping time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 4 gives me some bsod after 15 min on ultra, so I'm looking for another GTX 980 Hydro Copper for SLI. If anyone here stumbles across 1 available, please let me know


Is somewhere hydrocopper bios, that i can download...


----------



## Thumper58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facboy*
> 
> don't pay so much attention to the power limit on a G1. the power limit % is all relative, in a nutshell it depends on what value is set in the bios as the '100%' value. the g1 has some ridiculous value like 360W set so it's never going to get anywhere near that.


...thanks for your post. I had actually run across that little tidbit of interesting info yesterday during my research.

I called NewEgg today and got an RMA for the card. The lost signal to my monitor, the freezes and the fact that my 970 outperforms the 980 leads me to believe that there's something not right with the card. After I spoke to the Newegg rep, he agreed to let me have a store credit rather than getting another 980.

In my research to try and find a solution to my issues, I've read some very disturbing things about the 900 series SLI (weird locked voltage issues) and the apparent cause for the lost video signal on 970/980s. this thread over on the 900 series Geforce forums, "GPU Boost feature causes GTX 970/980 instability in low utilization situations". A very interesting read...


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> I wouldnt write off RMA the cards man


Are you saying I should RMA ?

Is no-one else here having games crashing with PhysX enabled on the GPU?

Seems like a lot of people around the net are saying it is a PhysX issue and disabling PhysX fixes it - drivers or GPU issue?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Are you saying I should RMA ?
> 
> Is no-one else here having games crashing with PhysX enabled on the GPU?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people around the net are saying it is a PhysX issue and disabling PhysX fixes it - drivers or GPU issue?


Yes I did.
When the PhysX was set to GPU in the Nvidia control panel Metro Redux would crash and Batman Arkham Origins would have all the PhysX items would be black or just float without moving.
I had this on my eVGA Superclocked first, eVGA said to RMA it, I ended up getting a Gigabyte G1 Gaming which also did it AFTER a driver update.
So it couldn't of been the cards

But after playing around a bit I found a driver reinstall fixed the problem.

It seems to be quiet common;
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=394063

The best way to fix it is to manually uninstall PhysX, and reinstall it again.

Though since moving to Windows 8.1 I've never seen the issue again or had to do the manual PhysX install.
Doesn't mean I won't.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yes I did.
> When the PhysX was set to GPU in the Nvidia control panel Metro Redux would crash and Batman Arkham Origins would have all the PhysX items would be black or just float without moving.
> I had this on my eVGA Superclocked first, eVGA said to RMA it, I ended up getting a Gigabyte G1 Gaming which also did it AFTER a driver update.
> So it couldn't of been the cards
> 
> But after playing around a bit I found a driver reinstall fixed the problem.
> 
> It seems to be quiet common;
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=394063
> 
> The best way to fix it is to manually uninstall PhysX, and reinstall it again.
> 
> Though since moving to Windows 8.1 I've never seen the issue again or had to do the manual PhysX install.
> Doesn't mean I won't.


Im a bit lost with your post - you say to RMA, but after your second G1 did it, you say it couldn't have been the cards, so why RMA ?

Ive reinstalled Windows, not just PhysX to try and fix it

Since Ive disabled MSI AB, Im yet to see a crash, played FC4 just now for about an hour, no problems, and last night played BM:AO with PhysX on High and played that for more than 30 mins without crashing too

30 mins has always been the very max Ive been able to play before the game crashes, PhysX game or not so Im hoping it's an Afterburner problem


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Im a bit lost with your post - you say to RMA, but after your second G1 did it, you say it couldn't have been the cards, so why RMA ?


Sorry, trying to type with a 17 month old on my lap..lol

eVGA told me to RMA it, and went and organized it themselves.
As the retailer at the time didn't have any other Superclocks in stock I went with the G1 Gaming for a little bit extra.
I'm still with the same G1, haven't RMA'd it as I worked out it's a driver problem, card works perfectly.
But I did suffer a lot more issues under Windows 7 than Windows 8.1, COD Advanced Warfare would just lag to the point of getting 1fps, once reluctantly moving to Windows 8.1 I haven't had an single issue.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Sorry, trying to type with a 17 month old on my lap..lol
> 
> eVGA told me to RMA it, and went and organized it themselves.
> As the retailer at the time didn't have any other Superclocks in stock I went with the G1 Gaming for a little bit extra.
> I'm still with the same G1, haven't RMA'd it as I worked out it's a driver problem, card works perfectly.
> But I did suffer a lot more issues under Windows 7 than Windows 8.1, COD Advanced Warfare would just lag to the point of getting 1fps, once reluctantly moving to Windows 8.1 I haven't had an single issue.


lol no probs










I see thanks, I think it's a software/driver issue too, Im also on 8.1 and for the first few days had no problems at all, then started OCing the card and eventually the too high OC resulted in a black screen lock so I had to hit reset on the PC, since then Ive been getting crashing in every game, so I reinstalled 8.1 and it continued - but I did install 344.80 & AFterburner straight after the install, maybe I should try a fresh install of 8.1 again, and no OCing software at all, and just the 344.65 drivers that were originally stable

Gonna see how I get on for a while first though as disabling AB seems to have helped if not fixed the problem so far

Do you use Afterburner?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> lol no probs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see thanks, I think it's a software/driver issue too, Im also on 8.1 and for the first few days had no problems at all, then started OCing the card and eventually the too high OC resulted in a black screen lock so I had to hit reset on the PC, since then Ive been getting crashing in every game, so I reinstalled 8.1 and it continued - but I did install 344.80 & AFterburner straight after the install, maybe I should try a fresh install of 8.1 again, and no OCing software at all, and just the 344.65 drivers that were originally stable
> 
> Gonna see how I get on for a while first though as disabling AB seems to have helped if not fixed the problem so far
> 
> Do you use Afterburner?


I'm running the 344.75 drivers, I found the 344.80 too flaky and had strange FPS drops.
Use Display Driver Uninstaller, reinstall the 344.75 drivers, select the GTX980 in the PhysX control panel, test a PhysX game,
I found the either of the Metro Redux benchmarks with advanced physx on would crash.

If that happens, do a normal windows program uninstall of the Nvidia PhysX System software.
Then reinstall just that, it can be found in the extrated driver folder or here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.14.0702-driver.html

I have used Afterburner, but I don't have it running all the time.
Plus I found overclocking really doesn't improve the FPS much to warranty pushing your card harder.
The G1 Gaming is overclocked enough for me at [email protected]


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm running the 344.75 drivers, I found the 344.80 too flaky and had strange FPS drops.
> Use Display Driver Uninstaller, reinstall the 344.75 drivers, select the GTX980 in the PhysX control panel, test a PhysX game,
> I found the either of the Metro Redux benchmarks with advanced physx on would crash.
> 
> If that happens, do a normal windows program uninstall of the Nvidia PhysX System software.
> Then reinstall just that, it can be found in the extracted driver folder or here:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.14.0702-driver.html


NVIDIA said that the 344.80 drivers were to fix black screen problems / crashing with 980s running the 344.75 drivers - you're running 344.75 with a 980 without problems ?

This gets more confusing as it goes on lol

I`ll give that a shot if I get any more crashes with things the way I have them now, wish there was something more detailed than event logs to see what is causing it

display driver crashing and game exe crashing doesn't really explain much


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> NVIDIA said that the 344.80 drivers were to fix black screen problems / crashing with 980s running the 344.75 drivers - you're running 344.75 with a 980 without problems ?


Running perfectly fine:

"This is a beta driver that addresses the following issues:

GeForce GTX 980 displays texture shimmering when Texture Filtering Quality set to High Quality.
GPU outputs fuzzy lines over DisplayPort after a period of time following driver updates.
System hang up and black screen after power on with some monitors (DP1.2 & 4K/60Hz) + GTX980"

I've tested both the Display Port and DVI-D connection with 344.75 over a 3 day period and both work perfectly fine.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Ah 4k, missed that part, guess 3 x 1080p @ surround isn't affected then, hopefully - I do have one of them connected to GPU DP > LCD HDMI

I`ll give those benchmarks a shot - just been playing Borderlands PS with PhysX enabled and seems happy now too


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Are you saying I should RMA ?
> 
> Is no-one else here having games crashing with PhysX enabled on the GPU?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people around the net are saying it is a PhysX issue and disabling PhysX fixes it - drivers or GPU issue?


its definitely not normal. I would go ahead and ask a replacement. The sooner its done the sooner you will be enjoying your games.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Well I just ran 3 loops of M2033 REDUX Benchmark and no crashes at all

---
Options: Resolution: *6040 x 1080*; Quality: Very High; SSAA: Off; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Motion Blur: Normal; Tesselation: Very High; VSync: Off; Advanced PhysX: On;
*
Run 0 (Scene 1 )*

Total Frames: 2254, Total Time: 59.8141 sec
Average Framerate: 37.78
Max. Framerate: 144.99 (Frame: 2047)
Min. Framerate: 8.38 (Frame: 73)

*Run 1 (Scene 1 )*

Total Frames: 2234, Total Time: 59.84132 sec
Average Framerate: 37.43
Max. Framerate: 90.33 (Frame: 4)
Min. Framerate: 15.62 (Frame: 554)

*Run 2 (Scene 1 )*

Total Frames: 2238, Total Time: 59.85405 sec
Average Framerate: 37.49
Max. Framerate: 91.94 (Frame: 4)
Min. Framerate: 15.04 (Frame: 9)

I realised along with disabling Afterburner, I also disabled the Punkbuster Services from starting up with Windows.... need to work out which one is causing the crashing, if any - I don't think it's the GPU any more


----------



## BlockLike

wohooo! my Asus Strix 980 has arrived!

Now as long as my constant hint dropping has paid off... Santa (aka the wife) will be delivering the second one on xmas day

Happy is me!

Now time to test this puppy out with the new rig


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Is somewhere hydrocopper bios, that i can download...


I think the hydrocopper is just a higher clocked reference card with a block. Not 100% sure but the custom Evga reference bios may work.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I've got my two 980 GTX classifieds installed... What do you guys recommend using to overclock them (what software)?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I've got my two 980 GTX classifieds installed... What do you guys recommend using to overclock them (what software)?


I like using Afterburner. I've used PX as well and I like the interface.

Either one are pretty good.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm having issues with my second card, it wants to run in 8.0x in v3.0 mode, and switches to v1.1 when rendering in GPU-Z, rather than swtiching up to 16x. Any ideas?


----------



## AIIE

Is the MSI GTX 980 Gaming a good choice?

What kind of issues it might have?

Does the MSI GTX 980 Gaming suffer from coil whine on the same level as the MSI GTX 970 Gaming?


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Is the MSI GTX 980 Gaming a good choice?
> 
> What kind of issues it might have?
> 
> Does the MSI GTX 980 Gaming suffer from coil whine on the same level as the MSI GTX 970 Gaming?


It is a total [email protected] buying any piece of hardware. The only 980 I would feel almost totally relaxed buying would be a 980 Classy,but they seem to be gone.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> It is a total [email protected] buying any piece of hardware. The only 980 I would feel almost totally relaxed buying would be a 980 Classy,but they seem to be gone.


In stock right now

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family


----------



## cod0396

Just got my 980 today









1620/8100 stock voltage


----------



## szeged

anyone know why sli 980s at stock would be crashing in wow but non sli works just fine?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

1557MHz with 3600MHz DRAM on air stable for both cards. Though I dont' know why one keeps running at 8x.... Haven't tried pushing the RAM far yet....

EK we need waterblocks!


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Is the MSI GTX 980 Gaming a good choice?
> 
> What kind of issues it might have?
> 
> Does the MSI GTX 980 Gaming suffer from coil whine on the same level as the MSI GTX 970 Gaming?


No coil whine here with my 980 gaming, 78% asic score instead of the 68% I got with the evga sc. Goes to 1550 on stock voltage, really really quiet card and the temps are great. Also the cheapest of the 980s in the UK by about £50 when I bought it over the g1/strix.


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm having issues with my second card, it wants to run in 8.0x in v3.0 mode, and switches to v1.1 when rendering in GPU-Z, rather than swtiching up to 16x. Any ideas?


Hi, it depends on your mainboard and in what slot you place the card. You can also configure pcie mode in your bios.


----------



## Gilles3000

I recently spotted a fairly interesting 980, the Gainward with the triple fan cooler. It has a 780 PCB and seems to be single slot capable when watercooled. (and it's very affordable)
Edit: It seems to share its PCB layout with the Palit 780(ti) and 980 JetStream.




What are your thoughts or experiences of this card?


----------



## BlockLike

when you get crazy high frames in the likes of 3dmark, is it a given that you'll get audible coil whine due to the frames being so high?

my strix 980 produces very audible coil whine when the frames are very high

In comparison, my 660 sli setup which also got very high frames in some of the same tests encountered next to no whine at all


----------



## BitsandBytez

UPDATE: On my "every game crashes" problem

Seems to be fixed by uninstalling MSI Afterburner, just played about 3 hours of BL-PS with everything including PhysX maxed @ 6040x1080 and not one hiccup

When it was crashing, I couldn't pass the 30 min mark, and usually only got about 10 mins play before it crashed, so Im hoping this is the end of it


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> UPDATE: On my "every game crashes" problem
> 
> Seems to be fixed by uninstalling MSI Afterburner, just played about 3 hours of BL-PS with everything including PhysX maxed @ 6040x1080 and not one hiccup
> 
> When it was crashing, I couldn't pass the 30 min mark, and usually only got about 10 mins play before it crashed, so Im hoping this is the end of it


One thing you may need to do is disable origin overlay, or any overlay as it can conflict with AB .
I have no issues with AB, it runs all the time . worst case you can try different app detection modes and stealth to see if they help or disable OSD on games you must run there overlay .
I don't have need for any of the overlays , so no problems with default AB/RTSS .


----------



## BitsandBytez

Yea thanks, Ive had origin overlay disabled since the beginning, it doesn't work for in-game chat and it breaks BF4

I`ll give Afterburner another shot at some point once I'm 100% sure this is sorted

New drivers available btw: *347.09-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta*
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-347-09-beta-driver-download.html

Includes the new Full Range RGB fix too, no need for the toggle tool any more


----------



## szeged

anyone know why sli 980s at stock would be crashing nvidia drivers repeatedly, every 5-10 seconds or so in WoW, but be perfectly fine in everything else?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone know why sli 980s at stock would be crashing nvidia drivers repeatedly, every 5-10 seconds or so in WoW, but be perfectly fine in everything else?


Quit breaking stuff Brah!


----------



## szeged

its impossible for me!


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone know why sli 980s at stock would be crashing nvidia drivers repeatedly, every 5-10 seconds or so in WoW, but be perfectly fine in everything else?


do you have geforce experience installed as well?

I'm sure i've seen this encountered with wow before and uninstalling everything nvidia related except the driver stopped the crashing

If that worked, while it's not a fix, at least you have narrowed it down a bit


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> do you have geforce experience installed as well?
> 
> I'm sure i've seen this encountered with wow before and uninstalling everything nvidia related except the driver stopped the crashing
> 
> If that worked, while it's not a fix, at least you have narrowed it down a bit


im gonna try a clean uninstall and reinstall of everything nvidia related, if that doesnt work then ill try installing just the drivers.


----------



## RickRockerr

How safe it is to run gtx 980 24/7 @ max volts? I'm wondering that would there be any long term issues because I play about 1-2h in a day.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> How safe it is to run gtx 980 24/7 @ max volts? I'm wondering that would there be any long term issues because I play about 1-2h in a day.


what are you calling max volts? 1.25v? or do you have a card that can do 1.5v+


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> It is a total [email protected] buying any piece of hardware. The only 980 I would feel almost totally relaxed buying would be a 980 Classy,but they seem to be gone.


why are you more relaxed with classy? very ugly the classy one.


----------



## sblantipodi

can't understand the point of this two cards:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1980-KR

they have exact identical features except for the aesthetics. what's the difference?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can't understand the point of this two cards:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1980-KR
> 
> they have exact identical features except for the aesthetics. what's the difference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> they have exact identical features except for the aesthetics


One is reference design, and one is not.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> One is reference design, and one is not.


Does they have some electrical difference? Sane VRM?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can't understand the point of this two cards:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2980-KR
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1980-KR
> 
> they have exact identical features except for the aesthetics. what's the difference?


They arent identical if you look.. One is on the old style.

one has the 2 display ports, HDMI and DVI

One has the 2 DVI, HDMI and Display ports...

Its also 50$ cheaper which can be a lot to some people.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> They arent identical if you look.. One is on the old style.
> 
> one has the 2 display ports, HDMI and DVI
> 
> One has the 2 DVI, HDMI and Display ports...
> 
> *Its also 50$ cheaper which can be a lot to some people*.


Aint that the Truth.

THe Cautious One


----------



## AIIE

Which gpu will be better for the small case (the Fractal Design Node 304) in terms of overall rig temps and noise levels - the GTX 980 MSI Gaming or the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1?


----------



## mnemo_05

Really satisfied with this card so far and boy am I glad I didnt settle for 970.. this card should last me for awhile considering the gtx 580 it replaced served me well for 4yrs without any issue!


Pretty good clocker too! actual boost reads at 1541Mhz when running firestrike, didnt expect this score with my dino-era i7 860


----------



## StrongForce

Hey guys, so a friend bought a second 980 ,SLIed it, then I was curious to hear about his 3dmark score, and he told me 12'000, that seems way to low, his CPU is a FX 9370, he thinks the CPU bottlenecks him but I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be that bad, I think the scaling of SLI in 3dmark isn't so good, is it ?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Hey guys, so a friend bought a second 980 ,SLIed it, then I was curious to hear about his 3dmark score, and he told me 12'000, that seems way to low, his CPU is a FX 9370, he thinks the CPU bottlenecks him but I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be that bad, I think the scaling of SLI in 3dmark isn't so good, is it ?


that's about right for the 9370. Seems around 12000 is what 9370 owners are getting on the 3dmark results list.

I get 12000 with one 980 and everything at stock, so it would seem the 9370 is holding back 980's in sli

but, 3dmark is not the be all and end all.

Would be worth seeing what kind of scores he gets in Heaven and Valley


----------



## StrongForce

Yea good idea to try on these benchmark, I'm sure the scaling is much better, also I don't think that cpu holds down that much, I mean, 3dmark should be multithreaded optimized ! though not sure for 8 threads..


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what are you calling max volts? 1.25v? or do you have a card that can do 1.5v+


I have evga GTX 980 SC and max volts are 1.275V. I saw sometime ago in here that 1.275V would really be 1.3V.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Which gpu will be better for the small case (the Fractal Design Node 304) in terms of overall rig temps and noise levels - the GTX 980 MSI Gaming or the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1?


Neither, get a blower style card. Preferably the Nvidia reference blower.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea good idea to try on these benchmark, I'm sure the scaling is much better, also I don't think that cpu holds down that much, I mean, 3dmark should be multithreaded optimized ! though not sure for 8 threads..


I've just upgraded from the FX 8350 and that was holding me back.

However, while it made a big difference in 3dmark, the difference was noticeable but less so in Heaven/Valley.

I wouldn't hinge everything on those scores though, as long as it plays games well (which the FX 8 & 9 series are more than capable of), then that's all that matters


----------



## FlanK3r

http://www.overclock.net/t/1530858/asus-gtx980-matrix-platinum-first-shots-in-2015-results

More coming later


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Neither, get a blower style card. Preferably the Nvidia reference blower.


Uh... There are no any Nvidia reference GTX 980 cards at the good price in my location. And even the MSI GTX 980 with affordable price is no more available. So, it may sound strange but the only affordable GTX 980 option is the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980.

Right now I have the ASUS Strix GTX 970. But this card has coil whine, so I hope I can return it to the store. (I have already returned another card with coil whine - MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC).

I hear that the GTX 980 is less plagued with coil whine. Is it a good idea to try the GTX 980?
Or the GTX 970 is just more popular so many more people are talking about the GTX 970 coil whine?

Finally, I don't have access to the blower type cards. So, my real options are the Strix or the G1 Windforce cooling systems. Which one will be slightly better in the Node 304?
And comparing the ASUS Strix GTX 970 with the Gigabyte GTX 980 - which card is better overall?

Also, I saw this video about the GTX 980 noise: 



Is the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 really so loud (3000 rpm) on the high loads like playing demanding games?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I've just upgraded from the FX 8350 and that was holding me back.
> 
> However, while it made a big difference in 3dmark, the difference was noticeable but less so in Heaven/Valley.
> 
> I wouldn't hinge everything on those scores though, as long as it plays games well (which the FX 8 & 9 series are more than capable of), then that's all that matters


Well the thing is the FX cpu's lacks in single threaded performance, I'm sure 3d mark is at least optimized for 4 cores/threads, but is it for 8.. I tweeted them see If I guess an answer with some luck. lol

In most games it does'nt really matter, though in single threaded dependant games, it's a pain, a good exemple is Arma 3.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I've just upgraded from the FX 8350 and that was holding me back.
> 
> However, while it made a big difference in 3dmark, the difference was noticeable but less so in Heaven/Valley.
> 
> I wouldn't hinge everything on those scores though, as long as it plays games well (which the FX 8 & 9 series are more than capable of), then that's all that matters


Thanks for that - I've been seriously thinking on how to make the move from my 8350 FX setup to Intel, but if it's only really benchmarks where you see the difference, I might hold off for now


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Thanks for that - I've been seriously thinking on how to make the move from my 8350 FX setup to Intel, but if it's only really benchmarks where you see the difference, I might hold off for now


don't get me wrong, i see much better performance in gaming as well... all micro stuttering and fps drops have pretty much vanished since the upgrade, which I was getting a lot with the 8350

I was going more for the 'if he's happy with how games play on it, then great'

amd get bashed a lot for 'crap' performance, but it's not crap, it's just intel does it better


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well the thing is the FX cpu's lacks in single threaded performance, I'm sure 3d mark is at least optimized for 4 cores/threads, but is it for 8.. I tweeted them see If I guess an answer with some luck. lol
> 
> In most games it does'nt really matter, though in single threaded dependant games, it's a pain, a good exemple is Arma 3.


Arma 3... one of the main reasons I upgraded the cpu


----------



## ScarletStreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well the thing is the FX cpu's lacks in single threaded performance, I'm sure 3d mark is at least optimized for 4 cores/threads, but is it for 8.. I tweeted them see If I guess an answer with some luck. lol
> 
> In most games it does'nt really matter, though in single threaded dependant games, it's a pain, a good exemple is Arma 3.


Hmm, if it's optimized for 4 threads, rather than 8, do you think disabling hyperthreading on my 4790K would help the score? Even marginally. If negligable, it'd obviously only be for the score.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> don't get me wrong, i see much better performance in gaming as well... all micro stuttering and fps drops have pretty much vanished since the upgrade, which I was getting a lot with the 8350
> 
> I was going more for the 'if he's happy with how games play on it, then great'
> 
> amd get bashed a lot for 'crap' performance, but it's not crap, it's just intel does it better


Yea, I will be moving over at some point, but tbh games run pretty well this end, (Now they have stopped crashing







) Pretty expensive upgrade though so might not be for a while


----------



## FlanK3r

3D Marks=/= real gaming performance. 3D Marks are more optimized for Intel chips many years.


----------



## maurokim

Good evening everyone .. I recently took a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming. I managed to stay stable and perfect with voltages by defaul .. I could know how my result? My asics is good? Thanks again ..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Do you folks think it's worth it to overclock the VRAM by more than +200? What kind of frames would you get going from 7Ghz stock to say 7.7Ghz?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

20% hit over 4000 MHz

All 980 that i have overclocked are over 1950 / 3900 MHZ

So in between of this, you shout be safe









And yes it´s worth ! Bandwith is very important for every graphics card.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> 20% hit over 4000 MHz
> 
> All 980 that i have overclocked are over 1950 / 3900 MHZ
> 
> So in between of this, you shout be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it´s worth ! Bandwith is very important for every graphics card.


Seems like the VRAM on my card blows. Anything over +200-250 crashes the card eventually. Weird since I don't see any artifacts until I hit +350.......


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good evening everyone .. I recently took a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming. I managed to stay stable and perfect with voltages by defaul .. I could know how my result? My asics is good? Thanks again ..


Very respectable.

Your ASIC is above average and your card runs cool, so no problem.


----------



## kzinti1

Here's a validation for my new GALAX GTX 980 HoF: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5752e/
The validation doesn't show the card by name. Just as a GTX 980. Must be too new.
Same thing at 3DMark. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3500144
Where can I download "HOF_NVVDD", for my new card?
All I know is that it's a voltage unlocking tool for the HoF cards.
NG on a Google Search for the exact term, but it linked to 3 posts here at OCN.
None of them mentioned this download and is there is for other cards.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScarletStreak*
> 
> Hmm, if it's optimized for 4 threads, rather than 8, do you think disabling hyperthreading on my 4790K would help the score? Even marginally. If negligable, it'd obviously only be for the score.


no not at all, it's just using what it can, but yea they answered on twitter and on page 50 of http://s3.amazonaws.com/download-aws.futuremark.com/3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf this guide, they told me to check, they talk about multithreading, it appears that it uses all threads..


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Here's a validation for my new GALAX GTX 980 HoF: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5752e/
> The validation doesn't show the card by name. Just as a GTX 980. Must be too new.
> Same thing at 3DMark. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3500144
> Where can I download "HOF_NVVDD", for my new card?
> All I know is that it's a voltage unlocking tool for the HoF cards.
> NG on a Google Search for the exact term, but it linked to 3 posts here at OCN.
> None of them mentioned this download and is there is for other cards.


There is no download link as its not released to the public. Only some pro overclockers have it like 8pack.


----------



## kzinti1

Okay. Thanks. It's probably just for LN2 anyway.


----------



## sgtgates

Just painted my strix 980 today for my lan rig, shes not the best O'clocker compared to other strix's but still love her! REplaced the stock TIM with some MX4 I had, 5c better all around


----------



## FaStVtEc

Asus matrix gtx 980 Already sold out on newegg


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone know why sli 980s at stock would be crashing in wow but non sli works just fine?


I was having the same problem at launch of 900 series but not crashing as often as you're experiencing. In my case and most likely yours also was due to the second card not being as capable as first with regards to overclocking and WoW was observed as showing the default core clock most of the time regardless of any overclock setting. The only way I managed to get the game completely stable was at stock core clock, the memory overclocking didn't cause any problems unless pushed too far of course.
As overclocking progressed with regards to these cards it was established the overclocking was boost tables were causing undervolting and hence the reason for crashing. When bios editing and flashing became possible increasing the default boost clock initially before disabling boost 2.0 feature completely and then altering the voltages in the voltage table wow no longer crashes in sli mode since the core becomes locked at max boost and voltage value.


----------



## maurokim

Thanks to all .. Can you tell me if and when it comes out a waterblok EK for the G1?
What bios are there for the 980? what is the maximum voltage that can give you? is to unlock as for the 780 Ti via bios? Sorry for all the questions but by two days that I have this VGA .. Sorry for my English too.
One more thing .. But Skyn3t bios also improves the GTX 980? It could increase Power Target and release voltage? Thanks.

GTX980orig.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Thanks to all .. Can you tell me if and when it comes out a waterblok EK for the G1?


They've recently released the block for the G1 670 so I'd say it will be soon enough. I've read that the classified block will be January, so maybe we'll see the G1 block then too !

Anyway, Loaded up the new BIOS on to my card today, still have a bit of tweaking to do, but 1.27v gives me 1600/8500. What sort of memory overclocks are people getting ?


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys can somebody give me an modded bios for asus gtx 980 strix whit voltage unlocked and other great things?
thanks in advance...


----------



## yttocstfarc

Is anyone here planning to or has got one of the ASUS GTX 980 Poseidons?


----------



## Lukas026

So since there is no info when Skyn3't BIOS is coming, can someone link me a BIOS for EVGA 980 Card with unlocked power limit ?

Or isit still easy to tweak it myself in KBE 1.27 ?

Thanks


----------



## jorpe

this thread has some good info. I've got a 980 twin frozr.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> So since there is no info when Skyn3't BIOS is coming, can someone link me a BIOS for EVGA 980 Card with unlocked power limit ?
> 
> Or isit still easy to tweak it myself in KBE 1.27 ?
> 
> Thanks


You got the reference one right?

What's the ASIC?

What overclock have you got so far?

What temps does it reach?

If you have seen any throttling - have you worked out why? (temp / TDP / etc)

How brave are you feeling? (do you want 'all out' on the Vcore or are do you prefer something slightly more conservative?)


----------



## Lukas026

I got SC edition of EVGA refernce card with blower style cooler.

So far I got to 1520 Mhz and it was throttiling due to power limit exceede 125%.

My ASIC is 75,6%.

My temp with default fan profile are around 84C.

I am brave so I am opened for some power hungry BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I got SC edition of EVGA refernce card with blower style cooler.
> 
> So far I got to 1520 Mhz and it was throttiling due to power limit exceede 125%.
> 
> My ASIC is 75,6%.
> 
> My temp with default fan profile are around 84C.
> 
> I am brave so I am opened for some power hungry BIOS.
> 
> Thanks


This BIOS is tuned for a 1531.5MHz core speed.

It will boost to 1480ish on stock volts (1.218v), but you should be able to select 1.248 and 1.268v in afterburner.

The TDP max is 285watts at 130%. It will not TDP throttle with this setting. You may run into a thermal wall though.

GM206.zip 137k .zip file


If you can't maintain 1531.5MHz, let me know, and I will lower it. That will reduce temps and not effect performance at all. Test it with reduced load situations as well, you want to avoid utilization throttles causing driver crashes.


----------



## Denilson

Hi I am looking for best Asus gtx 980 strix High Performance ROM?.... I am on air......


----------



## zoson

Added H2O bios and AIR bios to my thread. These replace nolimits and gamestable respectively.
Also a lot easier to mod since they use bin74 as their boost bin. So if you want use the voltage table but change the boost speeds you literally just set new MHZ values on the common tab and move the boost sliders accordingly.

Also yay watercooling!


----------



## Darylrese

Finished my full loop last night guys smile.gif My GTX 980 SLI is now running at 1520mhz core, + 600mhz on the memory and max temperature with the fans on about 60% is 45c! Have tried up to 1550mhz on the core, but seemed little point with such power to begin with.

I have only tried with stock voltage...what voltage is ok for a GTX 980 and what is the average overclock for a watercooled 980?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Finished my full loop last night guys smile.gif My GTX 980 SLI is now running at 1520mhz core, + 600mhz on the memory and max temperature with the fans on about 60% is 45c! Have tried up to 1550mhz on the core, but seemed little point with such power to begin with.
> 
> I have only tried with stock voltage...what voltage is ok for a GTX 980 and what is the average overclock for a watercooled 980?


45c seems a bit high for 980s, what voltage were you running?

i was running my classified 980 with way almost 1.5v and didnt break 30c on water.


----------



## Darylrese

Just stock voltage. Didn't break 30c?! That seems mega low...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just stock voltage. Didn't break 30c?! That seems mega low...


yeah, 29c with florida ambient temps lol. not that 45c is high or anything, it just seems odd to me that it would have a 15c+ difference when comparing 1.5v to stock voltage.


----------



## Darylrese

Don't know...seems a bit strange. I think 45c is about right given the overclock and the fact my fans are running at lower speeds


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Don't know...seems a bit strange. I think 45c is about right given the overclock and the fact my fans are running at lower speeds


45c isnt bad at all, its just making me curious is all lol.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh i'm dead chuffed with those temps. Its 42c max overclocked with fans on full speed and 38c max on factory clocks (EVGA SC)


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Finished my full loop last night guys smile.gif My GTX 980 SLI is now running at 1520mhz core, + 600mhz on the memory and max temperature with the fans on about 60% is 45c! Have tried up to 1550mhz on the core, but seemed little point with such power to begin with.
> 
> I have only tried with stock voltage...what voltage is ok for a GTX 980 and what is the average overclock for a watercooled 980?


Is that a 90degree fitting coming right of the pump? If so that is prob a flow killer.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> This BIOS is tuned for a 1531.5MHz core speed.
> 
> It will boost to 1480ish on stock volts (1.218v), but you should be able to select 1.248 and 1.268v in afterburner.
> 
> The TDP max is 285watts at 130%. It will not TDP throttle with this setting. You may run into a thermal wall though.
> 
> GM206.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you can't maintain 1531.5MHz, let me know, and I will lower it. That will reduce temps and not effect performance at all. Test it with reduced load situations as well, you want to avoid utilization throttles causing driver crashes.


thanks, I will try it tommorow

btw may I ask how are you making up these BIOSes ?

Are you using Maxwell BIOS Editor or something you cooked up on your own ?









Thanks again.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have three on my loop and they barely break 30c, UK here. Just think it's because the loops not very big. 45c is fine


----------



## Darylrese

I'm happy with 45c overclocked and around 38c at stock SC clocks tbh.

No doubt I could have done other things to make it even better but a drop from 81c to 45c is amazing none the less.

Yes that's a 90 degree fitting on the pump top. Bit pushed for room but again flow seems fine for my needs.

30c under full load...seems too low to me? What setup do you have


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm happy with 45c overclocked and around 38c at stock SC clocks tbh.
> 
> No doubt I could have done other things to make it even better but a drop from 81c to 45c is amazing none the less.
> 
> Yes that's a 90 degree fitting on the pump top. Bit pushed for room but again flow seems fine for my needs.
> 
> 30c under full load...seems too low to me? What setup do you have


2x 240s 2x 480s and a 1080 external rad with two D5s in serial. No such thing as too low


----------



## Darylrese

Ah that explains it then! More radiators and an extra pump will make quite a big difference i'd imagine.

What's a average temperature for an overclocked 980 under water?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah that explains it then! More radiators and an extra pump will make quite a big difference i'd imagine.
> 
> What's a average temperature for an overclocked 980 under water?


really depends on a few things

what are your ambient temps

which radiators are you using

how many of said radiator do you have

how many volts are you pumping in the card

is the same loop being used for the cpu/memory/mobo

how good is your airflow on the radiators

probably more questions go into it also.


----------



## Darylrese

XSPC 240mm radiator at front with 2 x SP120 fans (intake)
XSPC 360mm radiator up top with 3 x SP120 fans (intake)
XSPC D5 Pump
GTX 980 SLI and i7 3770k block in same loop (overclocked to 4.8ghz)
GPU's stock voltage

Is 44 / 45c to be expected?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2x 240s 2x 480s and a 1080 external rad with two D5s in serial. *No such thing as too low*


... ^^ how true , just too high


----------



## DADDYDC650

Does GPU-Z 0.8.0 report accurate boost speeds for the GTX 900 series? Precision reports 1501Mhz while GPU-Z reports 1540Mhz.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have asus gtx 980 strix and i can do 1545 mhz whit stock voltage.....
one question about the Modfiy_GM204 how do i work whit that program and do i need gpu tweak or i can use other program like precision x?
also is there the way to see voltage in real time?gpu z or other program?
thanks....


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i have asus gtx 980 strix and i can do 1545 mhz whit stock voltage.....
> one question about the Modfiy_GM204 how do i work whit that program and do i need gpu tweak or i can use other program like precision x?
> also is there the way to see voltage in real time?gpu z or other program?
> thanks....


there is no software you need a dmm to see the real voltage you need tp be careful because the Modfiy_GM204 gives more voltage than it should.There is a read me file in the folder


----------



## Simkin

I have a quick question:

Is the reference design of the 980 out of production? Here in Norway its not one single store who has a reference 980 in stock, only third-party cooler cards.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 
> Is the reference design of the 980 out of production? Here in Norway its not one single store who has a reference 980 in stock, only third-party cooler cards.


Lots of stock in the UK


----------



## zoson

Just going to throw in for some added info on H2O cooled temps:

5930k at 4.4GHz 1.325v Core 1.2v Cache, and 0.95v system agent
Two 980's in SLI at 1531MHz 1.3v
Two HWLabs GTS 120
One HWLabs GTX 120
Six Gentle Typhoon AP00 in push/pull
MCP35x2

My GPU's top out at 45C with an ambient temp of 25-27C.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 
> Is the reference design of the 980 out of production? Here in Norway its not one single store who has a reference 980 in stock, only third-party cooler cards.


This happens all the time. Reference production is done by Flextronics. The only reason inventory seems lower than normal given the small time since launch, is because they've sold so many.


----------



## Majaa

Hello guys, can i ask how many + mV is safe on gtx 980 ? i have MSI 1493/8000 stable on Apocalypse When. Should i try + some mV and try higher or stable 1500?

How many do you add guys ?

thanks for answers


----------



## MrfingerIII

Can I join this

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kcr3z


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This happens all the time. Reference production is done by Flextronics. The only reason inventory seems lower than normal given the small time since launch, is because they've sold so many.


The reason i asked is because many of the stores here have listed the reference cards as "Out of assortment" you cannot order them anymore. One of the biggest stores here told me they had no plans on getting any more of them. Thats why i started thinking they did not produce them anymore.


----------



## zoson

Production is still happening FOR SURE, at least for EVGA:
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2234411


----------



## MrfingerIII

I'm running a G1 got stable 1607 Mhz right here on PX it is 1589 toned it down a bit









check it out


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I'm running a G1 got stable 1607 Mhz right here on PX it is 1589 toned it down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check it out
> 
> uni.PNG 45k .PNG file
> 
> 
> san.PNG 57k .PNG file
> 
> 
> nice.PNG 480k .PNG file
> 
> 
> maxpayne.PNG 497k .PNG file


You should embed those instead of attaching bro.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Fixed


----------



## jhatfie

Just picked up a Asus Strix GTX 980 that was open box for $450. Did not realize that they were voltage locked at 1.2v, which is a bummer, but still it does 1508/8000 with no issues in all my gaming and stress testing so far (50 loops of Metro LL at max settings + AC Unity for a few hours). Compared to my MSI Gaming 970, the Asus is a bit louder and seems to be a little less effective at cooling, but still pretty good overall. Is there a bios for the Strix already available that unlocks the voltage or am I going to need to mod myself?

I compared my 970 and 980 both clocked at 1508Mhz in several games (Metro LL, AC Unity, Bioshock Inf, Shadow Of Mordor) just to see the performance delta at the same clocks, seems to be 12-14% on average except the benchmark Valley, where the 980 had a 18% edge.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Just picked up a Asus Strix GTX 980 that was open box for $450. Did not realize that they were voltage locked at 1.2v, which is a bummer, but still it does 1508/8000 with no issues in all my gaming and stress testing so far (50 loops of Metro LL at max settings + AC Unity for a few hours). Compared to my MSI Gaming 970, the Asus is a bit louder and seems to be a little less effective at cooling, but still pretty good overall. Is there a bios for the Strix already available that unlocks the voltage or am I going to need to mod myself?
> 
> I compared my 970 and 980 both clocked at 1508Mhz in several games (Metro LL, AC Unity, Bioshock Inf, Shadow Of Mordor) just to see the performance delta at the same clocks, seems to be 12-14% on average except the benchmark Valley, where the 980 had a 18% edge.


The Strix are not voltage locked...


----------



## jhatfie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The Strix are not voltage locked...


Really? I cannot get it to go higher using Asus GPU Tweak or afterburner. Adding + voltage in AB does nothing for my 980, works for my 970 though.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Really? I cannot get it to go higher using Asus GPU Tweak or afterburner. Adding + voltage in AB does nothing for my 980, works for my 970 though.


there is the way for asus gtx 980 strix to add voltage...everything that you need is in this link.
if you have some question feel free to ask...
http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> there is the way for asus gtx 980 strix to add voltage...everything that you need is in this link.
> if you have some question feel free to ask...
> http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


if somebody have another way to add voltage here and now is the moment to help.....


----------



## szeged

the other way to add voltage is hardmods for the strix, might as well use the GM_204 tool.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the other way to add voltage is hardmods for the strix, might as well use the GM_204 tool.


i think that for using GM_204 i will need to put another bios?i tried whit normal bios and it doesn't work....
i already pick another bios and i will flash this night to see how will perform whit a little more voltage...
how can i measure voltage?whit dimm?
on gtx 980 strix where i will put to measure voltage?
thanks for all...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i think that for using GM_204 i will need to put another bios?i tried whit normal bios and it doesn't work....
> i already pick another bios and i will flash this night to see how will perform whit a little more voltage...
> how can i measure voltage?whit dimm?
> on gtx 980 strix where i will put to measure voltage?
> thanks for all...


you have to use the bios provided by shamino and elmor on kingpincooling.com

you measure voltage with a DIMM on the measure points on the strix card -


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> You got the reference one right?
> 
> What's the ASIC?
> 
> What overclock have you got so far?
> 
> What temps does it reach?
> 
> If you have seen any throttling - have you worked out why? (temp / TDP / etc)
> 
> How brave are you feeling? (do you want 'all out' on the Vcore or are do you prefer something slightly more conservative?)


Will the BIOS you posted work for a NON-SC 980 GTX (ACX 2.0)?

ASIC is 76.8%

1477 MHz (boost) is pretty much the max I can get to. I can't hit 1500 without crashing.

Max I hit is 73 C

I haven't seen any throttling.

I am planning to put this card under water asap.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you have to use the bios provided by shamino and elmor on kingpincooling.com
> 
> you measure voltage with a DIMM on the measure points on the strix card -


hey szeged thanks for your pacience to explain...i will try that bios and also will get dimm to measure voltage...by the way do you know in which holes i will put dimm stakes?lol sorry but this is new area to me...


----------



## szeged

they are marked on the pcb, attach your red lead of the DMM to the hole marked GPU and the black lead of the DMM to the hole marked GND (ground)


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they are marked on the pcb, attach your red lead of the DMM to the hole marked GPU and the black lead of the DMM to the hole marked GND (ground)


hey thank you so much for your time for response.....
i will see how much i can fly....
on regular bios of my asus gtx 980 strix i can do 1540 mhz... we will se whit Little voltage how much on air i can do....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey thank you so much for your time for response.....
> i will see how much i can fly....
> on regular bios of my asus gtx 980 strix i can do 1540 mhz... we will se whit Little voltage how much on air i can do....


but let me tell you one thing....i hade an evga gtx 780 ti kingpin on 1315 mhz and memory 1900 mhz and kingpin is the winner for me....maybe i am doing something wrong whit new card maybe is driver-i am using nvidia 344.75....
best score of gtx 980 on valley is 3400 and whit kingpin 3780 both on air....
for me kingpin is winner but....power consumption on kingpin is insane and on the other side gtx 980 is just incredible!!!!on air on strix whit 1.212v fans on max just hitting around 52c playing bf4 for hours....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> but let me tell you one thing....i hade an evga gtx 780 ti kingpin on 1315 mhz and memory 1900 mhz and kingpin is the winner for me....maybe i am doing something wrong whit new card maybe is driver-i am using nvidia 344.75....
> best score of gtx 980 on valley is 3400 and whit kingpin 3780 both on air....
> for me kingpin is winner but....power consumption on kingpin is insane and i just cant control temp on air......... on the other side gtx 980 is just incredible!!!!on air on strix whit 1.212v fans on max just hitting around 52c playing bf4 for hours....


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Will the BIOS you posted work for a NON-SC 980 GTX (ACX 2.0)?
> 
> ASIC is 76.8%
> 
> 1477 MHz (boost) is pretty much the max I can get to. I can't hit 1500 without crashing.
> 
> Max I hit is 73 C
> 
> I haven't seen any throttling.
> 
> I am planning to put this card under water asap.


See my thread. Try the AIR bios for ref cards.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Will the BIOS you posted work for a NON-SC 980 GTX (ACX 2.0)?
> 
> ASIC is 76.8%
> 
> 1477 MHz (boost) is pretty much the max I can get to. I can't hit 1500 without crashing.
> 
> Max I hit is 73 C
> 
> I haven't seen any throttling.
> 
> I am planning to put this card under water asap.


Possibly, although it isn't optimised for that low a core speed. Try the air BIOS from Zoson


----------



## Shultzy

Is there a tool for adjusting the core voltage on the strix card or is the voltage locked down? I've been thinking of either getting a classy or strix gtx 980. Since the classy is like $700 I'm leaning more towards the asus card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Is there a tool for adjusting the core voltage on the strix card or is the voltage locked down? I've been thinking of either getting a classy or strix gtx 980. Since the classy is like $700 I'm leaning more towards the asus card.


Read back a page.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> See my thread. Try the AIR bios for ref cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Possibly, although it isn't optimised for that low a core speed. Try the air BIOS from Zoson


Thanks to both - I haven't been following this thread in quite a while as I was waiting for my EVGA Step-Up that finally came yesterday.

I didn't jack with the voltage at all yet with my overclock as I let it do its own thing. IIRC the power target was more important to modify than the voltage?

EDIT: made it up to 1500 Mhz no problem - yay! Going over that will crash it. Will the H20 BIOS do any more for me once I get my card under water?


----------



## lamia2super

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Is anyone here planning to or has got one of the ASUS GTX 980 Poseidons?


I'm wondering the same thing. i was looking to getting that card but whats turning me off are the clock speeds. i want to see what it does water-cooled and overlocked to see if it worth it.....if not i was looking at just getting a 970 gigabyte to hold me off till i see a 980 ti version


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Good news, After a little over a week or so i got my new Strix 980(had to rma last one) and so far everything seems great on drivers 347.09








Played a little bit of marvel heroes 2015 and so far had no display driver crahses so thats a +. Going to re-install DA: Inquisition and see how well it handles on ultra. Will try and get some benchmarks over the next few days


----------



## MrfingerIII

That driver is not stable when running benches and also crashes with a lower oc 344.75 is still more stable and polished just saying

I plan to redo my Rig just in case so I will be clear of any bugs before testing these cards can howl to 1600mhz with the right tuning just right now the Beta driver needs to be polished for Christ sakes it crashed on need for speed the run with a mild OC


----------



## DADDYDC650

My MSI 980 4G doesn't want to do more than 1510Mhz/7.7Ghz no matter the voltage. It runs at those speeds all day at stock voltage and and stock BIOS but anything higher crashes Far Cry 4 eventually. Anyone?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Good news, After a little over a week or so i got my new Strix 980(had to rma last one) and so far everything seems great on drivers 347.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a little bit of marvel heroes 2015 and so far had no display driver crahses so thats a +. Going to re-install DA: Inquisition and see how well it handles on ultra. Will try and get some benchmarks over the next few days


Just a word it is stable driver till running benchmarks it is better than 344.75 in some areas but still not polished I had a hell of a time getting the clocks I got with 344.75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My MSI 980 4G doesn't want to do more than 1510Mhz/7.7Ghz no matter the voltage. It runs at those speeds all day at stock voltage and and stock BIOS but anything higher crashes Far Cry 4 eventually. Anyone?


To be honest MSI has always been the slowest of all GPU makes for any card you buy they just don't do it

Evga Gigabyte Asus trusted brands I left MSI alone a long time ago when I had a 990fx blow up in it's case


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Evga Gigabyte Asus trusted brands I left MSI alone a long time ago when I had a 990fx blow up in it's case


MSI has consistantly been one of the fastest gpu manufacturers in history, their lightning cards are considered some of, if not the absolute best cards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Just a word it is stable driver till running benchmarks it is better than 344.75 in some areas but still not polished I had a hell of a time getting the clocks I got with 344.75
> To be honest MSI has always been the slowest of all GPU makes for any card you buy they just don't do it
> 
> Evga Gigabyte Asus trusted brands I left MSI alone a long time ago when I had a 990fx blow up in it's case


Well 1500Mhz at stock volts is pretty good and I've had good luck with MSI cards in the past. Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Just a word it is stable driver till running benchmarks it is better than 344.75 in some areas but still not polished I had a hell of a time getting the clocks I got with 344.75


Thanks for the insight, I'll still give it a shot & see how it does with my system. If I have any troubles I'll try the 344.75 & bench. I'm just glad I have one that is working now as I've never had to deal with a defective GPU before that I couldn't fix the issue myself.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Thanks for the insight, I'll still give it a shot & see how it does with my system. If I have any troubles I'll try the 344.75 & bench. I'm just glad I have one that is working now as I've never had to deal with a defective GPU before that I couldn't fix the issue myself.


whats was the issue with the defective strix?


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> whats was the issue with the defective strix?


not really sure what the exact issue was with the card. I was having issues with any driver i installed(used DDU) and even fresh win7 pro x64 install i kept getting display driver crashes like every 3-5 secs on some drivers & 1-5/10mins on others. Even on latest driver at the time 344.75 it wouldnt even install at all. I've since then rma'd it to newegg and just got the new one today and have had zero issues in many hours(knock on wood).


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> MSI has consistantly been one of the fastest gpu manufacturers in history, their lightning cards are considered some of, if not the absolute best cards.


I don't know about that i had some of the twin frozr HD6870's they were ok but i had two Diamond HD7970'S reference with flashed Ghz Bios killed the lightning cards like they were 7950's

Just saying i went Gigabyte 780ti and now Gigabyte 980 G1 i am good only better one is EVGA FTW


----------



## szeged

just because you got a bad core on a card doesnt mean msi is bad.

i guarantee you people are getting terrible evga gigabyte asus etc cards as we speak. doesnt mean they are bad companies.


----------



## Baasha

I'm still having this issue similar to my experience with the GTX-780 Ti Classified w/ my GTX-980 Classified where I can do 1570Mhz on STOCK VOLTAGE w/ STOCK BIOS but I crash at 1604Mhz @ 1.30V w/ the ClassXX.rom BIOS!









The moment I touch the Classified Tool on either the Stock BIOS or another BIOS, (even 1.250V etc.), the same clocks cause freezing in Heaven/3DMark etc.

How the hell can the cards (both) do 1570Mhz without touching the voltage slider - game stable, benchmark stable - but freeze with 1.30V and a pathetic OC of 34 more Mhz?









I swear something is really weird/fishy. May be the Classified is not advisable for those of us planning to stick w/ air-cooling(?).

I would really appreciate ANY HELP regarding OC'ing the 980 Classifieds - I'm staying on air-cooling and would like to get around 1650Mhz which should be easily doable given the incredible OC I can get at stock voltages.


----------



## Lukas026

Hi

Anybody changed TIM on reference 980GTX ? Is it worth it ?

Thanks.


----------



## Kaapstad

My 980 rig

Is this ugly or what.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Read back a page.


Does this apply to the 970 also?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> My 980 rig
> 
> Is this ugly or what.


Disgusting







lol

Absolutely stunning, dunno if it's the reflection of your photo, but my eyes have gone green


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Absolutely stunning, dunno if it's the reflection of your photo, but my eyes have gone green


Here are some more pics if you can handle the green.









OMG it's green Jim
But at least it is all Aluminium




Some parts (you don't get much with these cases)


Some Rads


Fitting two PSUs




In with the PSUs




Mobo in, it is a good job I won't see most of that red when I am done.


And in with the CPU



One block ready to rock


Add some RAM



Some pumps ready for action


How to get two PSUs running together, with a lead like this.


Tubing



The coolant even though no one will see it.


Only one SSD but 1TB is plenty



And some cards




Just add water.


All wired up, the NV Death Star is operational.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Not too much green at all, looks great - makes me want a new case just to give me an excuse to rebuild lol

Nice job


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> My 980 rig
> 
> Is this ugly or what.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Here are some more pics if you can handle the green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG it's green Jim
> But at least it is all Aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts (you don't get much with these cases)
> 
> 
> Some Rads
> 
> 
> Fitting two PSUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the PSUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo in, it is a good job I won't see most of that red when I am done.
> 
> 
> And in with the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> One block ready to rock
> 
> 
> Add some RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Some pumps ready for action
> 
> 
> How to get two PSUs running together, with a lead like this.
> 
> 
> Tubing
> 
> 
> 
> The coolant even though no one will see it.
> 
> 
> Only one SSD but 1TB is plenty
> 
> 
> 
> And some cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just add water.
> 
> 
> All wired up, the NV Death Star is operational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I love my LDCooling PC-V8/V10 :-D That black and green is amazing!


----------



## Merranza

Is there a reason most of the posters in this thread go for EVGA cards? Are they that much better compared to other models (I have a Gigabyte gtx 980 G1)?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm still having this issue similar to my experience with the GTX-780 Ti Classified w/ my GTX-980 Classified where I can do 1570Mhz on STOCK VOLTAGE w/ STOCK BIOS but I crash at 1604Mhz @ 1.30V w/ the ClassXX.rom BIOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment I touch the Classified Tool on either the Stock BIOS or another BIOS, (even 1.250V etc.), the same clocks cause freezing in Heaven/3DMark etc.
> 
> How the hell can the cards (both) do 1570Mhz without touching the voltage slider - game stable, benchmark stable - but freeze with 1.30V and a pathetic OC of 34 more Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear something is really weird/fishy. May be the Classified is not advisable for those of us planning to stick w/ air-cooling(?).
> 
> I would really appreciate ANY HELP regarding OC'ing the 980 Classifieds - I'm staying on air-cooling and would like to get around 1650Mhz which should be easily doable given the incredible OC I can get at stock voltages.


Did you try 1604 mhz at 1.3v on the stock bios? If not, try it and see how it does your card could just not like going over 1600. Try it again with 100% fan also and see if it's a cooling problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Is there a reason most of the posters in this thread go for EVGA cards? Are they that much better compared to other models (I have a Gigabyte gtx 980 G1)?


Evga has a reputation for the best customer support, most of their cards sold though are reference models with custom coolers so it depends on if you want a reference card vs non reference.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Evga has a reputation for the best customer support, most of their cards sold though are reference models with custom coolers so it depends on if you want a reference card vs non reference.


So basically, it leaves better freedom for overclocking since it's a reference card which has a decent cooler on it?

Just trying to understand the advantages of reference vs non-reference


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Is there a reason most of the posters in this thread go for EVGA cards? Are they that much better compared to other models (I have a Gigabyte gtx 980 G1)?


Plus the SC editions are clocked OOTB significantly higher than the rest.


----------



## zoson

SC cards are unremarkable. 99.9% of all 980's will run at SC speeds of 1240/1340. I'd say 100% but there's always that one outlier. The question is how much over those speeds will it boost?
After flashing my reference NON-SC evga cards to SC bios, my boost limit was exactly the same -> 1468MHz.

Even with a 64% ASIC card on the reference cooler I could get to 1480MHz reliably - just one bin over what I could get simply maxing volts and power limit, and 1530MHz bench stable. After watercooling and with custom bios I'm reliably stable at 1531, and now bench stable at 1570.

So yeah... 1570MHz is really good for stock volts and air. Take a step back and make sure you're not doing something wrong.


----------



## szeged

Superclocked cards are another gimmick scam from manufacturers to make people buy their cards like the Asus "top" series, msi boost editions and other black edition, overclock editions, etc. None of them are really special.


----------



## Aretak

I got my 980 today. Decided to step up after a string of bad experiences with the 970. Went for the Palit Jetstream model, since a few stores seem to be dumping stock on the cheap (relatively speaking). I guess maybe it's being discontinued in favour of the Super Jetstream model, which is the exact same card with a higher clock out of the box (and a price premium to go with it).

Seems to be a decent enough overclocker. It boosts up to 1501MHz and stays locked there during gaming with a 1300MHz base clock set in Afterburner. Have the memory at 7800MHz for now. According to GPU-Z the ASIC quality is 88.3%, although I won't claim to really know what that affects.

I'm also really impressed with the temperatures and noise. It has the same 0dB "technology" as the Strix cards, so the fans don't spin at all until it reaches 67°C. I've never seen the temperature go above 71°C or the fans above 35%, even after giving it a workout in Dragon Age: Inquisition for a couple of hours. It's amazingly quiet considering how cool it runs.

Never owned a Palit card before, but I'm extremely impressed with it so far, especially given it's the cheapest 980 around by a fair margin at the moment.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aretak*
> 
> I got my 980 today. Decided to step up after a string of bad experiences with the 970. Went for the Palit Jetstream model, since a few stores seem to be dumping stock on the cheap (relatively speaking). I guess maybe it's being discontinued in favour of the Super Jetstream model, which is the exact same card with a higher clock out of the box (and a price premium to go with it).
> 
> Seems to be a decent enough overclocker. It boosts up to 1501MHz and stays locked there during gaming with a 1300MHz base clock set in Afterburner. Have the memory at 7800MHz for now. According to GPU-Z the ASIC quality is 88.3%, although I won't claim to really know what that affects.
> 
> I'm also really impressed with the temperatures and noise. It has the same 0dB "technology" as the Strix cards, so the fans don't spin at all until it reaches 67°C. I've never seen the temperature go above 71°C or the fans above 35%, even after giving it a workout in Dragon Age: Inquisition for a couple of hours. It's amazingly quiet considering how cool it runs.
> 
> Never owned a Palit card before, but I'm extremely impressed with it so far, especially given it's the cheapest 980 around by a fair margin at the moment.


Sounds like you got a good card.

Not even bother paying attention to Asics quality. I still can't figure out why people harp on it so much.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Sounds like you got a good card.
> 
> Not even bother paying attention to Asics quality. I still can't figure out why people harp on it so much.


ASIC quality is a direct measure of the core quality of the gpu. It affects what voltages will be selected for each clockspeed. This is why there is a voltage range for each CLK state. Pretending ASIC doesn't mean anything is just that - pretending. In almost all cases, higher ASIC means higher overclock. All the evidence we've seen here supports that as well with people like RKDxpress who have 85% ASIC reaching the highest overclocks.

1500MHz without having to increase voltage is really great.


----------



## szeged

no. no it doesnt.
asic doesnt mean S.

ive had more cards in the past year than most people buy in the past 10 years and they have all had varying asics and guess what, the higher asic cards usually end up being crap because guess what - silicon lottery. ASIC DOES NOT MEAN ANYTHING.

My latest classy card has 71% asic, does 1500 boost on stock settings, overclocks to 1800mhz on water and 2250 memory with low voltage.

just because some people dont know how to properly test their cards and give cards 1.5v+ on air and wonder why they arent hitting 3k core clocks doesnt mean their card sucks because of the asic, its a huge PEBKAC issue.

asic

does

not

mean

anything


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no. no it doesnt.
> asic doesnt mean S.
> 
> ive had more cards in the past year than most people buy in the past 10 years and they have all had varying asics and guess what, the higher asic cards usually end up being crap because guess what - silicon lottery. ASIC DOES NOT MEAN ANYTHING.


ASIC quality is the metric used by the GPU to select voltages at any given CLK state. Yelling otherwise doesn't change that.
Again, that's why there is a range of voltages for each clock state.

Sorry, owning GPUs doesn't mean you know anything about the engineering or software that's actually running them.


----------



## szeged

sorry just because you saw a couple cards with high asic do okay doesnt mean anything really. You can say asic means everything all you want over and over, it doesnt make it true.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry just because you saw a couple cards with high asic do okay doesnt mean anything really. You can say asic means everything all you want over and over, it doesnt make it true.


It has nothing to do with a couple of cards and everything to do with every single card that's turned in a reliable result. Also with the fact that my bios overrides the voltage selection at the top bins, which solves the 'two cards running at different voltages' in SLI thing people are so concerned about.

Then we can get into the fact that I've actually read the documentation and it states very clearly that higher ASIC means lower gate leakage. Which, in turn, means higher bias on the electron band-gap, which in turn means faster switching frequency.

I'm an electrical engineer. I've designed ASICs and had them tapped out as part of my professional work. So yeah, you really have nothing to go on and I have actual professional experience in silicon lithography and fabrication.


----------



## szeged

im actually the president of the universe and everything on the internet is true.

you can read all these fake documents all you want and scan the "reliable results" all you want but until youve tested 30+ cards for yourself and have seen first hand that asic % has no relation to overclock potential/voltage then you should probably go back to your bios thread and keep pretending you are actually worth something.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im actually the president of the universe and everything on the internet is true.
> 
> you can read all these fake documents all you want and scan the "reliable results" all you want but until youve tested 30+ cards for yourself and have seen first hand that asic % has no relation to overclock potential/voltage then you should probably go back to your bios thread and keep pretending you are actually worth something.


30 cards is a paltry sample. try 500+ cards in the last 6 months and you're approaching where i'm at.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> ASIC quality is a direct measure of the core quality of the gpu. It affects what voltages will be selected for each clockspeed. This is why there is a voltage range for each CLK state. Pretending ASIC doesn't mean anything is just that - pretending. In almost all cases, higher ASIC means higher overclock. All the evidence we've seen here supports that as well with people like RKDxpress who have 85% ASIC reaching the highest overclocks.
> 
> 1500MHz without having to increase voltage is really great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> ASIC quality is the metric used by the GPU to select voltages at any given CLK state. Yelling otherwise doesn't change that.
> Again, that's why there is a range of voltages for each clock state.
> 
> Sorry, owning GPUs doesn't mean you know anything about the engineering or software that's actually running them.


Where do I begin tearing your theory apart...

HUMMMM..

I have 2 780 ti 68.x Classifieds that beg do differ with the 85% asic reaches higher clock speeds. Mine EASILY do 1300mhz on air. and well into the 1400s on water. So there is that. Most cards can only do into the low 1200s, even with higher asics.

I also owned a 3rd classy that was in the 82% asics range and guess what.... it did the EXACT SAME CLOCKS... AT THE EXACT SAME VOLTS!

There might be a range that works from time to time... But any correlation outside of that is stupid and pointless because it's not true.

I don't own 1 gpu, I own 5. I've also owned and overclocked more than my fair share of them.


----------



## Wihglah

Actually from the posts throughout this and Zoson's BIOS thread, there is a clear correlation between ASIC and max overclock on the 980.

Even to the extent where I can pretty much tell you your max OC from your ASIC.

Of course there are some custom boards that have the max vcore nerfed regardless of AB or BIOS updates, so they buck the trend.


----------



## szeged

oh ok.

whats the max over clock for each of my 980 classys?

85.3 % asic

77% asic

71.1% asic

go on and tell me based off of their asics.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Actually from the posts throughout this and Zoson's BIOS thread, there is a clear correlation between ASIC and max overclock on the 980.
> 
> Even to the extent where I can pretty much tell you your max OC from your ASIC.
> 
> Of course there are some custom boards that have the max vcore nerfed regardless of AB or BIOS updates, so they buck the trend.


That is simply not true. Almost all cards do within a 100mhz range so that is just luck if anything.

I'll put him to the test with mine and someone who REALLY knows how to overclock when i get my chip in this weekend.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just because some people dont know how to properly test their cards and give cards 1.5v+ on air and wonder why they arent hitting 3k core clocks doesnt mean their card sucks because of the asic, its a huge PEBKAC issue.


Sounds more like a ID-10T error.

But yeah, ASIC is much less important than IQ


----------



## gagac1971

my asus gtx 980 strix can do 1520 mhz whit stock voltage which in my opinion is nice overclock....
we will see whit upper voltage where will go....


----------



## zoson

Attempting to compare an aftermarket PCB to a reference PCB just illustrates the point that you really don't know what you're talking about.
Aftermarket PCB's implement different trace lengths and different power supply components, which affect overall stability. The entire goal is to make a PCB that increases the nominal clock range for ALL cores. That way they can simply bolt anything onto the board and count on being able to sustain better clocks. That's why you still find low ASIC cores on classy cards, etc. It's also why you can only compare custom PCB cards to other cards running that same custom PCB.

We've seen ~150 to ~200MHz gap between ~60% ASIC cards and 85%+ ASIC cards. With the lowest cards running at about 1480 and the highest ones hitting about 1650.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is simply not true. Almost all cards do within a 100mhz range so that is just luck if anything.
> 
> I'll put him to the test with mine and someone who REALLY knows how to overclock when i get my chip in this weekend.


I have read every single post in this thread. From what people have posted, I'm saying I've seen a link.

When you get to 1600Mhz, let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh ok.
> 
> whats the max over clock for each of my 980 classys?
> 
> 85.3 % asic *1630*
> 
> 77% asic *1600*
> 
> 71.1% asic *1560*
> 
> go on and tell me based off of their asics.


This with the stock BIOS.


----------



## szeged

close but no cigar.

85.3% - 1604

77% - 1590

71.1% - 1651

these are on air overclocks.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> close but no cigar.
> 
> 85.3% - 1604
> 
> 77% - 1590
> 
> 71.1% - 1651


Interesting, stock cooling?

and what voltage on the Vcore?


----------



## szeged

stock ACX cooler

all of them tested at no higher than 1.3v and no lower than 1.25v.

71.1% card does 1800 on water, havent tested the other two on water yet.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> stock ACX cooler
> 
> all of them tested at no higher than 1.3v and no lower than 1.25v.
> 
> 71.1% card does 1800 on water, havent tested the other two on water yet.


I am not surprised about the first 2 at all, they fit in with my expectations, but the 3rd - wow.

I'm not familiar with the classy vcore abilities, but 1.25v - I would categorise as 'not stock'. Is that a fair description?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am not surprised about the first 2 at all, they fit in with my expectations, but the 3rd - wow.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the classy vcore abilities, but 1.25v - I would categorise as 'not stock'. Is that a fair description?


classy vcore comes 1.212 stock i believe, it can go up to 1.7v+


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> classy vcore comes 1.212 stock i believe, it can go up to 1.7v+


OK - special request, what can it do at 1.212v?


----------



## szeged

ill find out again for you, i tested it at 1.212 but forgot what it was.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just because you got a bad core on a card doesnt mean msi is bad.
> 
> i guarantee you people are getting terrible evga gigabyte asus etc cards as we speak. doesnt mean they are bad companies.


Honestly it boils down to prference in the end


----------



## sugalumps

My msi goes to 1550 at stock volts, and is so quiet and runs really cool with an asic of 78%. I came from a 780 evga sc acx that was very loud overheated and had an asic of 68% and would crash at anything over stock clocks at stock volts. I guess this means evga is officialy a bad brand mrfinger.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Did you try 1604 mhz at 1.3v on the stock bios? If not, try it and see how it does your card could just not like going over 1600. Try it again with 100% fan also and see if it's a cooling problem.


Yea, I tried with the stock BIOS as well.

Reflashed the BIOS to ClassyX.rom and it at least works now but I need 1.30V for 1585Mhz which is pathetic.

Also, the same Memory OC (+650) crashes with the ClassyX.rom BIOS so what gives?

I flashed the BIOS in the 'OC' switch. Should I do it in the LN2 switch? Would that work better?

I'm also using Afterburner 4.0.0.

Anyway, OC'ing this card as well as the previous 780 Ti Classifieds have been a nightmare for me - the stock BIOS w/ stock voltage or slight bump in voltage gives me a great OC but flashing any other BIOS, the cards perform like dung.









Sigh... .any other ideas?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Yea, I tried with the stock BIOS as well.
> 
> Reflashed the BIOS to ClassyX.rom and it at least works now but I need 1.30V for 1585Mhz which is pathetic.
> 
> Also, the same Memory OC (+650) crashes with the ClassyX.rom BIOS so what gives?
> 
> I flashed the BIOS in the 'OC' switch. Should I do it in the LN2 switch? Would that work better?
> 
> I'm also using Afterburner 4.0.0.
> 
> Anyway, OC'ing this card as well as the previous 780 Ti Classifieds have been a nightmare for me - *the stock BIOS w/ stock voltage or slight bump in voltage gives me a great OC but flashing any other BIOS, the cards perform like dung*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... .any other ideas?


ive noticed that even with the classified and kingpin 780ti; a unlocked bios usually lowers your stable oc with same voltage as stock bios. i think it has something to do with the power and amperage being feed to the chip and card.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> My msi goes to 1550 at stock volts, and is so quiet and runs really cool with an asic of 78%. I came from a 780 evga sc acx that was very loud overheated and had an asic of 68% and would crash at anything over stock clocks at stock volts. I guess this means evga is officialy a bad brand mrfinger.


I still know people who swear by it honestly like i said before i stick to what works for me and have to say Gigabyte has proved their metal even Linus gave them props and that is saying a ton

Don't get me wrong though i almost went back to a MSI card because it looked pretty bad ass with that Dragon logo


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I still know people who swear by it honestly like i said before i stick to what works for me and have to say Gigabyte has proved their metal even *Linus gave them props and that is saying a ton
> *
> Don't get me wrong though i almost went back to a MSI card because it looked pretty bad ass with that Dragon logo


linus is paid by every brand in the world ever, of course he says theyre good, he doesnt want to piss off his sponsors.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> linus is paid by every brand in the world ever, of course he says theyre good, he doesnt want to piss off his sponsors.


I know where you are going but actually that is half truth he gave the gigabyte 780ti a thumbs down this time his review of the 980 was positive so there is some un bias reviewing going on


----------



## Joa3d43

...may be this was already covered (though I can't find it here), but how do I talk Win XP into installing drivers for the GTX 980 (which is apparently technically not supported in XP)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I know where you are going but actually that is half truth he gave the gigabyte 780ti a thumbs down this time his review of the 980 was positive so there is some un bias reviewing going on


why did the 780ti get a negative review from him?

im not disagreeing that the gigabyte 980s are good though, they are definitely good cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...may be this was already covered (though I can't find it here), but how do I talk Win XP into installing drivers for the GTX 980 (which is apparently technically not supported in XP)


...nvm, got it (344.11)


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> why did the 780ti get a negative review from him?
> 
> im not disagreeing that the gigabyte 980s are good though, they are definitely good cards.


They got a bad rep because he couldn't overclock his i did mine with a little oc but it was still beating out all the TI's except Kingpin


----------



## szeged

well yeah, i wouldnt go to linus for any overclocking info. dude couldnt overclock his way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well yeah, i wouldnt go to linus for any overclocking info. dude couldnt overclock his way out of a wet paper bag.


Linus is a complete muppet when it comes to using serious hardware.


----------



## LocutusH

Hi

is there any difference between the reference cooler 980 cards, of various manufacturers?


----------



## DRen72

Two Questions:

1. Anyone ruin a card yet by overclocking?

2. Does Afterburner allow for custom fan profiles just like PrecisionX? (Plotting a graph)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Hi
> 
> is there any difference between the reference cooler 980 cards, of various manufacturers?


different name, thats it they are literally all the same card.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. Anyone ruin a card yet by overclocking?
> 
> 2. Does Afterburner allow for custom fan profiles just like PrecisionX? (Plotting a graph)


Yes and yes.


----------



## MonarchX

Still no Skyn3t BIOS releases? Its been what... 5 months since the official release of GTX 970 and 980 or did they just decide not to bother with any BIOS releases, after NoLimit and GameStable BIOS files were posted?


----------



## ozzy1925

to asus 980 strix owners: what gpu clock do you guys see when you have enabled kboost?My new card shows 1290mhz but the other one shows 1341mhz


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Still no Skyn3t BIOS releases? Its been what... 5 months since the official release of GTX 970 and 980 or did they just decide not to bother with any BIOS releases, after NoLimit and GameStable BIOS files were posted?


Yeah, I got tired of waiting for SLV7 or Skyn3t and just tweaked my own BIOS to work specifically with my card. Probably not the best for benchmarks, but it is stable and netted me extra frames in games, especially DA Inqusition. That's what is most important to me anyways, quantitative gaming performance on my PC vs comparing scores. Zoson's bios files gave my a great point of reference though, and that was greatly appreciated.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> to asus 980 strix owners: what gpu clock do you guys see when you have enabled kboost?My new card shows 1290mhz but the other one shows 1341mhz


mine shows 1278


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> mine shows 1278


is that on the gpuz sensor screen or graphic card screen ?


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is that on the gpuz sensor screen or graphic card screen ?


i just looked at the gpu clock on precisionX, i'll check on gpu z sensor tab when i get a min(currently using dimmdrive for a game so cant run kboost with it runnning)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> i just looked at the gpu clock on precisionX, i'll check on gpu z sensor tab when i get a min(currently using dimmdrive for a game so cant run kboost with it runnning)


ok thanks i will be waiting


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well yeah, i wouldnt go to linus for any overclocking info. dude couldnt overclock his way out of a wet paper bag.


I don't let those dudes influence me at all ,I pushed that same card he couldn't and posted it on his youtube channel

i got this Gigabyte G1 to hit 1607 Mhz so i am sure it will do it again currently running +175 Core +380 Mem was playing Need for speed the run not intense at all but smooth as butter

Will try The Evil with in or maybe Trine 1 and 2 or better yet play BF4 see how it rolls


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ok thanks i will be waiting


ok, just enabled it again. still 1278


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> i just looked at the gpu clock on precisionX, i'll check on gpu z sensor tab when i get a min(currently using dimmdrive for a game so cant run kboost with it runnning)


Which one works better for you After Burner or Precision X ?

I clean installed last night Win 7 64 Bit and used Afterburner this time around


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Which one works better for you After Burner or Precision X ?
> 
> I clean installed last night Win 7 64 Bit and used Afterburner this time around


i dont really have a pref, i've just always used precisionX. What skin is that for after burner? it looks a lot better than X. I'm open to give afterburner a shot, never really tried it before


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have asus gtx 980 strix and how nobody still brakes the strix bios for add voltage....
i heard that the problem is whit hardware lock...but still wondering if will somebody find the way via bios.....
if we have Modfiy_GM204 tool maybe is possible to fix via bios or to make some easier tool to upp voltage like classified voltage tool.....
maybe....


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> i dont really have a pref, i've just always used precisionX. What skin is that for after burner? it looks a lot better than X. I'm open to give afterburner a shot, never really tried it before


I think this is the Default this is how it comes now

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

My Asic Good Eh?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i have asus gtx 980 strix and how nobody still brakes the strix bios for add voltage....
> i heard that the problem is whit hardware lock...but still wondering if will somebody find the way via bios.....
> if we have Modfiy_GM204 tool maybe is possible to fix via bios or to make some easier tool to upp voltage like classified voltage tool.....
> maybe....


Have you tried to edit the GPU low power state mode in the directory ?

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/316913-ulps-ultra-low-power-state-disable-amd-crossfirex.html this is a tutorial on it but this was for crossfire or Sli set ups should work the same though


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Have you tried to edit the GPU low power state mode in the directory ?
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/316913-ulps-ultra-low-power-state-disable-amd-crossfirex.html this is a tutorial on it but this was for crossfire or Sli set ups should work the same though


i might wait for some bios from skynet.....we will see


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i might wait for some bios from skynet.....we will see


if i could add some voltage i am sure that i can pass 1600 mhz or even more....just a litle bit like 1.24v will be enough.....


----------



## szeged

Just use the Shamino bios, they work fine.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Just use the Shamino bios, they work fine.


i will flash and see how it performs but let me tell you that i am a litle sad that i need to edit and later apply that Modfiy_GM204 exe for more voltage....
i was hoping to be more easy way but....


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> if i could add some voltage i am sure that i can pass 1600 mhz or even more....just a litle bit like 1.24v will be enough.....


What i have learned about this card is the Heat Signature matters more than anything I noticed my card rolls in the low 40 to 50 c running my signature doesn't need to be 92c it needs to be closer to 70c or even 80c because it will make the card boost harder to reach that temp area which it won't but i noticed it will boost higher because of that run Unigene valley you will see the boost go even higher


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I think this is the Default this is how it comes now
> 
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
> 
> My Asic Good Eh?


ahh ok, i'll give it a try over the weekend. Not sure on ASIC(never paid much attention to the precentage and not sure if it really affects anything?) mine is only 68.3% though


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> ahh ok, i'll give it a try over the weekend. Not sure on ASIC(never paid much attention to the precentage and not sure if it really affects anything?) mine is only 68.3% though


From what i understand it has something to do on how well you can overclock a GPU


----------



## tdoc318

Hey guys I am looking for overclocking info for the zotac gtx 980 amp! omega card. Is there a bios update for it? I am currently oc'ed at 1339/2012 I am able to run a few benchmarks but games like bf4 seem choppy at times.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> ok, just enabled it again. still 1278


thats really weird here is mine


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> different name, thats it they are literally all the same card.


So you say any ref 980 is a no brainer, regardless of the brand?
Is there any common problem with these cards?


----------



## wefornes

Hi everybosy, can anyone help?? I want to buy a gtx 980 and i have found a very great offer of a GTX 980 EVGA ACX 2.0 .!!
I cant find a review of that ard but i have found a review of the SC version, are they the same VGAs..? the only difference is de clock speeds? I have read that non SC version have a reference pcb and a custom fan from EVGa ACX 2.0. but i suposse that a i can make OC a get the SC clocks without any issue isnt..?

Another question this gpu will be okey for gaming at Ultra with 2x or 4x of AA at any games at 2560x1080 (display 21/9)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sena

Yo folks, blocks arrived today, cards ariving next week alongside with brand new i7 5960X, rampage V extreme and more stuff.


----------



## centvalny

Matrix h20



http://imgur.com/GMniK4v


----------



## mnemo_05

Putting my Zotac GTX 980 AMP! OC on its phases.. I find that the temps are higher than I expected but not too alarming..

Was able to OC to 1365/1900, boosts @1528 on stock voltage, have not tried to go any further.. runs FC4 in Ultra smooth on 2560x1080 @75hz..

Any Amp! OC users here? What is your highest OC on this baby?

Thanks!


----------



## FaStVtEc

Anybody have the matrix 980 yet? I think my matrix is defective. The card runs ok but the ROG logo on normal usage is stuck on green(safe mode) and under load it turns yellow(moderate load). According Asus under light load the ROG led is supposed to be blue and red under load.. Can anybody chime in?


----------



## tdoc318

So can anyone help with my zotac gtx 980 amp! omega edition? It runs stable for about 10 minutes in game then a grey screen and after about 40 seconds it says driver has stopped and has recovered.


----------



## Majaa

hellou guys

i added +30 mv to get 1,25 to stable my oc, but voltage is dropping to 1,225 after 40 second of Apocalypse When burn test, mhz of core stay the same, but only voltage drop, do you know guys why is that happening ?

thank god, my clocks are stable even when voltage drop to 1,225, but if you can help me why the card doing this. i can try a little bit higher.

there is picture:

http://s8.postimg.org/69u6s2txh/nap_t.png

thank you, and please... help


----------



## Digitalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> So can anyone help with my zotac gtx 980 amp! omega edition? It runs stable for about 10 minutes in game then a grey screen and after about 40 seconds it says driver has stopped and has recovered.


I'm no expert (I've literally learned how to overclock in the last 7 days), but I am half decent at reading and concatenating information.

The most likely explanation for the instability is that you have the memory clocked too high. Many AMP! 980GTX owners have been reporting instability at anything above ~7800mhz on their memory (that would be 1950mhz x 4, or a +300mhz mem clock offset in Firestorm). I would dial back the memory clock boost to ~+250mhz and focus on the GPU clock offset first. Don't forget to set Power(%) to 111% as well.

Once you find the stable limits of GPU clock offset, then you can worry about maximizing mem clock offset.

My AMP! Extreme 980 GTX is currently set to +127mhz GPU clock offset and +300mhz mem clock offset, but given the silicon lottery, your mileage may vary.


----------



## tdoc318

Sweet thanks. I am having a hard time finding any actual results of owners of my card. Thanks again.


----------



## Baasha

Anyone else try 4-Way SLI w/ the GTX-980 Classified?

How are the temps when these ACX 2.0 cooler GPUs are sandwiched together?

With a slot in-between, the temps are fantastic on both cards for me - barely hits 65C under load on the hottest card!


----------



## mnemo_05

@ tdoc318

I agree with Digitalist, I would dial that memclock down to 7800mhz and focus on the GPU clock from there..

Is there any noticeable difference running the mems at 8000Mhz rather that 7800Mhz? any experts here?

I will try to push for +250/+175 later with not voltage adjustments.. we'll see whether this card's 80% ASIC will mean a thing


----------



## MrfingerIII

I'm running a modest +200 core +455 mem but honestly +380 is the mem sweet spot


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone else try 4-Way SLI w/ the GTX-980 Classified?


Unless you are using waterblocks or better this is an absolute no with that type of cooler.


----------



## maurokim

Hello everyone .. I ask for help to you for a question that is making me nervous. I bought a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1, I can not remember well, it seems to me that just felt I could set 1.26mv. After trying the Bios stable game and not limit the bios, I went back to the bios stock because being air I can not set the 1:20 or 1:21 with frequency standards for daily use. The question is this: why now I can only go up to 1.24mv rather than 1:26? Thank you all and if someone with a good heart I prepare a bios on request I would be grateful .. Thanks again.


----------



## Philbee

Here is my current Firestrike score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3611820


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> different name, thats it they are literally all the same card.


I am not so sure anymore. I found at least 2 different backplates.

See ASUS ref


giga


So it seems, that there are either already revisions, or not all the ref cards are manufactured at the same company.


----------



## Pis

Asus Poseidon GTX 980 reporting

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zn8h4



Room temp = 28.3 C

Asus Poseidon GTX 980 after playing Crysis 2 & 3 + recording

Max temp = 73 C
Max fan speed @ auto = 53%


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> hellou guys
> 
> i added +30 mv to get 1,25 to stable my oc, but voltage is dropping to 1,225 after 40 second of Apocalypse When burn test, mhz of core stay the same, but only voltage drop, do you know guys why is that happening ?
> 
> thank god, my clocks are stable even when voltage drop to 1,225, but if you can help me why the card doing this. i can try a little bit higher.
> 
> there is picture:
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/69u6s2txh/nap_t.png
> 
> thank you, and please... help


last try to get attention, please help


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> last try to get attention, please help


You hit the first thermal throttle stage : 67*C


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> last try to get attention, please help


what card is that ? MSI980 gaming ?

Anyway, setup fan profile to keep temps below 65c , try like 65% fan speed at low 60c's .
Next in AB monitoring tab enable power limit and temp limit .
this way you can see if its being hit .


----------



## Majaa

yes card is msi 4g gaming, i get 1,225 on 67-68 C, sometimes farcry 4 run on 1,25, and sometimes 1,225 , i have my fan curve for almost 1950 rpm

thank you for helping , should i set my fan to 100 % to prevent throttling on 1,25 ? What is doing guys who have modded bios on 1,256 and more ?


----------



## sugalumps

What's the sweet spot for clocks before you hardly see an increase in performance. About 1480-1500 boost?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> yes card is msi 4g gaming, i get 1,225 on 67-68 C, sometimes farcry 4 run on 1,25, and sometimes 1,225 , i have my fan curve for almost 1950 rpm
> 
> thank you for helping , should i set my fan to 100 % to prevent throttling on 1,25 ? What is doing guys who have modded bios on 1,256 and more ?


loooking at your pick, your only 50's % in low 60c , so you need fan to kick in before 60c and at 60c be like 65% fan speed .

you can try raising voltage till the highest value before the one you want (if you don't want to run max ) , that might help a little .

This is why i just run stock voltage, that is fi you can get to around 1500 . its way more stable during gaming .


----------



## Majaa

Problem is , i didnt have lucky hand in buying card and this cant go 1500 mhz without added voltage, so i had to deadl with adding, if i take a photo of my curve in afterburner, you should help me better how to set it ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Problem is , i didnt have lucky hand in buying card and this cant go 1500 mhz without added voltage, so i had to deadl with adding, if i take a photo of my curve in afterburner, you should help me better how to set it ?


I can try . IS it stable in games other than voltage drops here or there a notch ?
what can it do stable w/o added voltage ?
Edit: here mine with points shown (this curves gives me avg of 60c in most games , never higher than 65c


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I can try . IS it stable in games other than voltage drops here or there a notch ?
> what can it do stable w/o added voltage ?


there it is : http://s12.postimg.org/veukd3a31/OCCC.png

this is rock stable though if it drop to 1,225, 15 loops in Apocalypse when and gaming

without added votlage arount 1489 on stock


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> there it is : http://s12.postimg.org/veukd3a31/OCCC.png
> 
> this is rock stable though if it drop to 1,225, 15 loops in Apocalypse when and gaming
> 
> without added votlage arount 1489 on stock


that curve is not bad, that should work but you could move the last 3 points to the left a bit so 100%= around 80-85c , instead of 90c
look at my curve above .
As long as its stable that is all that matters ,only way to keep voltage high would be to raise the low limit so it can't go there, but that needs bios edit and not sure its worth it .
I left mine alone cause I only run like 1482/7600 even though i can BM much higher and in games too, it just for me not worth being maxed out for 24/7 use .


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that curve is not bad, that should work but you could move the last 3 points to the left a bit so 100%= around 80-85c , instead of 90c
> look at my curve above .
> As long as its stable that is all that matters ,only way to keep voltage high would be to raise the low limit so it can't go there, but that needs bios edit and not sure its worth it .
> I left mine alone cause I only run like 1482/7600 even though i can BM much higher and in games too, it just for me not worth being maxed out for 24/7 use .


i have a decent temperatures around 66-67 in games, but it is point when voltage is dropp , with this curve, and base clock and memory, i should get 60 c all day ll night in everything. but voltages raise temp of card very hard.

thank you for help.


----------



## Edkiefer

The reason I have mine below 65c is that it down clocks the clock and voltage (if I had it raised) at around 66-68c . That is reason for my curve and I don't mind fan noise, its not bad even full tilt .


----------



## Bradum

Are we able to disable GPU boost yet, or are we still waiting on the Skyn3t bios?


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

My build log so far....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build/40#post_23329358


----------



## MunneY

EhhhhhHUMMMMMM...

Lets play a little game... Name my overclock boys and girls...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> EhhhhhHUMMMMMM...
> 
> Lets play a little game... Name my overclock boys and girls...


2200 gpu core, 2157 memory.


----------



## netxzero

Anybody here using a Palit GTX 980 Jetstream?


----------



## axiumone

Getting close to done with my rig. Figured I'd share.











4 way with evga gtx 980 under water.


----------



## szeged

man those benchettos look the biz.. nice rig there axiumone!


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> EhhhhhHUMMMMMM...
> 
> Lets play a little game... Name my overclock boys and girls...


you got the same reading as mine


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> EhhhhhHUMMMMMM...
> 
> Lets play a little game... Name my overclock boys and girls...


What cooling?

Stock or modified BIOS?

That's so low, it's either terrible or utterly awesome.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> you got the same reading as mine


Asics bros!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What cooling?
> 
> Stock or modified BIOS?
> 
> That's so low, it's either terrible or utterly awesome.


AIR
STOCK
AWESOME!


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man those benchettos look the biz.. nice rig there axiumone!


Thanks dude. The banchetto is actually the weakest part of the rig. The acrylic that they used for all of the trays is way to thin and bends like crazy with so many components. It either needs to be twice as thick or have much more reinforcement. Lots of other issues as well, it feels like whoever designed it, just drew it up in CAD and never actually tested it. I think I'm going to switch over to a dimastech bench in the near future.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Getting close to done with my rig. Figured I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way with evga gtx 980 under water.


You need to go parallel on your cards bro! It'll help.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You need to go parallel on your cards bro! It'll help.


Ehh, I've always done parallel for 4 way in the past. Wanted to do something different... and was also missing one fitting for parallel. Didn't feel like waiting for it to ship. Also, even in serial, these cards hardly go over 40c @ 1531mhz, so it's not really bothering me at the moment.


----------



## MunneY

That I understand! Im impatient as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks dude. The banchetto is actually the weakest part of the rig. The acrylic that they used for all of the trays is way to thin and bends like crazy with so many components. It either needs to be twice as thick or have much more reinforcement. Lots of other issues as well, it feels like whoever designed it, just drew it up in CAD and never actually tested it. I think I'm going to switch over to a dimastech bench in the near future.


go dimastech imo, they are awesome, i got to mess with one last week when i went down to PPCs


----------



## mnemo_05

Not sure if this score is expected considering I am on a relic of a CPU. Hoping to get a new procie and board this new year!

@+225 boost to 1553 with no voltage adjustment, power limits set to 115%


----------



## alucardis666

Ok, so I currently have 2 of these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706

I bought them because I was thinking about going to a smaller case but decided against it, I kept them because they're power efficient and do the job as well as the bigger cards.

and wanted to know if I should return them for this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125696

*Or if there is a better card I'd love to hear about it!*

Reasons.

1.) The 970's run hot sandwiched in SLi with an overclock.
2.) They also get pretty loud at fan speeds over 60%.
3.) I can get decent OC out of my top card (Samsung RAM) but no the bottom card (Hynix Ram)
4.) I'd also be saving money if I went to a single 980. I game at 1080p So I doubt I NEED the 970s.
5.) Bottom card suffers from coil whine as well as issues with the fan, sounds like the bearing may be going bad as it rattles a bit over 55% fan speed.

Just wanna be sure I'm not making a huge mistake or something...

Thanks


----------



## HAL900




----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok, so I currently have 2 of these...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706
> 
> I bought them because I was thinking about going to a smaller case but decided against it, I kept them because they're power efficient and do the job as well as the bigger cards.
> 
> and wanted to know if I should return them for this...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125696
> 
> *Or if there is a better card I'd love to hear about it!*
> 
> Reasons.
> 
> 1.) The 970's run hot sandwiched in SLi with an overclock.
> 2.) They also get pretty loud at fan speeds over 60%.
> 3.) I can get decent OC out of my top card (Samsung RAM) but no the bottom card (Hynix Ram)
> 4.) I'd also be saving money if I went to a single 980. I game at 1080p So I doubt I NEED the 970s.
> 5.) Bottom card suffers from coil whine as well as issues with the fan, sounds like the bearing may be going bad as it rattles a bit over 55% fan speed.
> 
> Just wanna be sure I'm not making a huge mistake or something...
> 
> Thanks


Well one 980 will run alot cooler and quieter, but will also perform less. Though at 1080p one 980 will serve you well in all games. I am using one msi 980 gaming at 1440p and I love it, cant hear it at all.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> Not sure if this score is expected considering I am on a relic of a CPU. Hoping to get a new procie and board this new year!
> 
> @+225 boost to 1553 with no voltage adjustment, power limits set to 115%


I think that score is respectable I had to run mine to compare you are also running 1080p res usually i run Vally in 1600x900 mode but this is Gold as well thanks for reminding me to change the settings









Here is my valley score at 1600/900 

Here is 1920/1080 too +170 core +380 mem


+10 core increase +180 core +380 mem


----------



## MunneY

Still overhere waiting on the prophet to come guess my overclock perfectly


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Still overhere waiting on the prophet to come guess my overclock perfectly


Over 9000?


----------



## tdoc318

Guys I thought my clocks were stable but after playing wow for about 30 minutes my screen went black. I am not overheating.
I upped my voltage to 12mv and all seemed great. I was able to run bf4 for a while and no issues. Any suggestions? What should I lower first if it is unstable because of clocks? Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

straight to a black screen will be core.


----------



## tdoc318

cool thanks


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Guys I thought my clocks were stable but after playing wow for about 30 minutes my screen went black. I am not overheating.
> I upped my voltage to 12mv and all seemed great. I was able to run bf4 for a while and no issues. Any suggestions? What should I lower first if it is unstable because of clocks? Thanks.


That overclock is really aggressive


----------



## SpecialEffect

Main Card


Second Card


this is my very first test using sli with 2 gtx 980 classifieds.
I think im having issues, is it possible my cpu is bottlenecking?


----------



## SDhydro

Use something else to test besides valley.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> 
> 
> Main Card
> 
> 
> Second Card
> 
> 
> this is my very first test using sli with 2 gtx 980 classifieds.
> I think im having issues, is it possible my cpu is bottlenecking?


----------



## LocutusH

I am in the club now too, with a ref 980


----------



## Menno

I have bought an Asus GTX 980 STRIX. Is it normal that it doesn't boost that "extra" further? When I raise Power target to 125% and gpu temp target to 91 en set fan speed manual to 50%. Under load it is like 45-50C with only a boost speed of 1278MHz. If I overclock it is always fixed to the boost speed I specify. I have a good airflow in my case. Unlucky with this card?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> I have bought an Asus GTX 980 STRIX. Is it normal that it doesn't boost that "extra" further? When I raise Power target to 125% and gpu temp target to 91 en set fan speed manual to 50%. Under load it is like 45-50C with only a boost speed of 1278MHz. If I overclock it is always fixed to the boost speed I specify. I have a good airflow in my case. Unlucky with this card?


Just push the clocks further manually. I would try 1500mhz boost clock with stock volts and stock mem clocks and go from there. If it's game stable start finding
Your max memory overclock.


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Just push the clocks further manually. I would try 1500mhz boost clock with stock volts and stock mem clocks and go from there. If it's game stable start finding
> Your max memory overclock.


Thanks, but 1500mhz boost clock is not stable for me. The nvidia driver keeps crashing/resetting with valley benchmark and 3dmark firestrike loop demo. (347.09)
So far only 1480MHz seems to keep going







.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Thanks, but 1500mhz boost clock is not stable for me. The nvidia driver keeps crashing/resetting with valley benchmark and 3dmark firestrike loop demo. (347.09)
> So far only 1480MHz seems to keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats not bad at all. Its takes me 1.38v for 1600mhz on water. If 1480 is stable you can prob do 1500mhz with slight voltage bump depending on your temps. I would aim for 1480-1500 game stable then work on your mem clock. 8000+ for mem clocks is ideal.

Use benchmarks to find your bench stable clocks and use games to test game stable clocks.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quick question, would mixing a EVGA SC 980 and EVGA FTW 980 be ok for sli? Right now I'm running a liquid cooled EVGA SC 980 with nolimits bios reflash. I plan to get another 980 and I see that the 980 FTW is now avaliable and I'm interested in getting it seeing at it has a 6pin+8pin power connector, which if I'm not mistaken means it has a higher power phase which means it has a higher oc potential, correct me if I'm wrong. Would I be better off just getting another SC card to keep things uniform and save maybe 20 bucks or does it even matter if I get a card that is slighty different than my current card for sli? Also does it matter if two cards in sli run at different clock speeds, core clock, memory clock etc?


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thats not bad at all. Its takes me 1.38v for 1600mhz on water. If 1480 is stable you can prob do 1500mhz with slight voltage bump depending on your temps. I would aim for 1480-1500 game stable then work on your mem clock. 8000+ for mem clocks is ideal.
> 
> Use benchmarks to find your bench stable clocks and use games to test game stable clocks.


Do I need to flash my bios for a voltage bump? According to gpu-z it draws 1.2120 V. Adding voltage with the Asus GPU tweak utility or MSI Afterburner doesn't do anything.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Do I need to flash my bios for a voltage bump? According to gpu-z it draws 1.2120 V. Adding voltage with the Asus GPU tweak utility or MSI Afterburner doesn't do anything.


No you dont need to flash the bios if your not hitting PT and throttling. Really need to use a dmm to rear volts. Show additional volts in software and need to verify voltage is actually being added. Look in the non ref 980 thread lots of possibilities with strix 980 depending how far you want to push it.


----------



## muhd86

whats the power draw of gtx 980 , i want to do quad sli gtx 980 and 970 cant do it .

i have a 1500watt cooler master psu modular with 4960x / rampage iv , will it be able to run 4 - gtx 980

i also have a evga 1500watt psu and a corsair 1200i .

which of the 3 can run the entire rig with 4 gpus in it .

gpus gtx 980 quad sli


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thats not bad at all. Its takes me 1.38v for 1600mhz on water. If 1480 is stable you can prob do 1500mhz with slight voltage bump depending on your temps. I would aim for 1480-1500 game stable then work on your mem clock. 8000+ for mem clocks is ideal.
> 
> Use benchmarks to find your bench stable clocks and use games to test game stable clocks.


my strix is stable whit 1520 mhz on stock voltage.....but.......voltage unlocked no way on bios for now.....you can add voltage whit modify_gm204.exe but you must flash one of the modded bios for use the program...is a little risky....
for now asus gtx 980 strix is voltage locked....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> my strix is stable whit 1520 mhz on stock voltage.....but.......voltage unlocked no way on bios for now.....you can add voltage whit modify_gm204.exe but you must flash one of the modded bios for use the program...is a little risky....
> for now asus gtx 980 strix is voltage locked....


You can use the voltage tool with the stock strix 980 bios. I have done it myself. The strix 980 isn't voltage locked at all. additional volts isn't always shown in software that's why its best to use dmm. hwinfo 64 you can see voltage change but the actual volts are higher than what is read.


----------



## stilllogicz

What is the average power consumption of 980 Classified that's overclocked and watercooled?

For the Rog Swift 1440p monitor, would SLI 980 Classifieds overclocked or Tri-SLI reference 980's (stock or mildly overclocked) be better?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You can use the voltage tool with the stock strix 980 bios. I have done it myself. The strix 980 isn't voltage locked at all. additional volts isn't always shown in software that's why its best to use dmm. hwinfo 64 you can see voltage change but the actual volts are higher than what is read.


i tryed now and is not working whit stock bios .....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i tryed now and is not working whit stock bios .....


How is it not working with stock bios? Did you check with dmm? I know for sure it works so can you elaborate?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> How is it not working with stock bios? Did you check with dmm? I know for sure it works so can you elaborate?


i check whit hw64_448 and just rise up to 1.21v but what is the procedure to apply the all Modfiy_GM204 program?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i check whit hw64_448 and just rise up to 1.21v but what is the procedure to apply the all Modfiy_GM204 program?


i will need some help here if you have time....


----------



## gagac1971

ah yes ...i am using precision x to overclock....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i check whit hw64_448 and just rise up to 1.21v but what is the procedure to apply the all Modfiy_GM204 program?


USE A DMM!!!!

looks like he was using the stock bios with 1.34v here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28244&postcount=33

I know it works your just aren't using a meter like everyone has suggested.


----------



## gagac1971

do i need gpu tweak or i can use precision x ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> do i need gpu tweak or i can use precision x ?


If you have one card only then gpu tweak isn't needed.

I use Precision X too.

This has been gone over way too many times. People need to read and do some research. Maybe reading the strix 980 thread at kpc forums or even the non ref 980 thread here at OCN :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/non-reference-gtx-980/0_40


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> USE A DMM!!!!
> 
> looks like he was using the stock bios with 1.34v here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28244&postcount=33
> 
> I know it works your just aren't using a meter like everyone has suggested.


i don't have dmm but i can try to apply some say 1.24v and try to overclock upper then 1520 mhz to see if the card will be stable...
p.s. i will get some dimm in next days...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i don't have dmm but i can try to apply some say 1.24v and try to overclock upper then 1520 mhz to see if the card will be stable...
> p.s. i will get some dimm in next days...


But that's not the way to overclock. Plus 1.24v set in the program is almost 1.3v fyi. A meter is needed.
Additional volts doesn't guarantee a better overclock. temps play just as big of role as volts do.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If you have one card only then gpu tweak isn't needed.
> 
> I use Precision X too.
> 
> This has been gone over way too many times. People need to read and do some research. Maybe reading the strix 980 thread at kpc forums or even the non ref 980 thread here at OCN :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/non-reference-gtx-980/0_40


ok but can you tell me what is the procedure to apply voltage?
first i will edit testini and mod from 1.21250 to say 1.24000 and close and save testini and later i will apply Modfiy_GM204 and that is that?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok but can you tell me what is the procedure to apply voltage?
> first i will edit testini and mod from 1.21250 to say 1.24000 and close and save testini and later i will apply Modfiy_GM204 and that is that?


Easy stuff right? I use 1.33250v set in the program and that equals about 1.38v actual.

With stock bios you can hit PT pretty quickly with additional votls. As many other have reported the 3rd party bios require more volts than stock bios for same clocks but is more effiecient and better for pushing volts/clocks and don't have PT to worry about.

NOTE: If your air cooling don't post non sense like everyone else saying why cant I push clocks further with additional volts, my temps are *only 60c* I have plenty of headroom cause that's the most common mistake I see made. A lot of cards RMa'd for this very reason. At 60c your maxed out. You cant run card at max clocks and max temps and expect more volts to give you more headroom to push further. volts and temps go hand and hand. Get temps below 50c and with volts you can go x amount further. Get it below 40c and now you got that much more headroom to push clocks.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Quick question, would mixing a EVGA SC 980 and EVGA FTW 980 be ok for sli? Right now I'm running a liquid cooled EVGA SC 980 with nolimits bios reflash. I plan to get another 980 and I see that the 980 FTW is now avaliable and I'm interested in getting it seeing at it has a 6pin+8pin power connector, which if I'm not mistaken means it has a higher power phase which means it has a higher oc potential, correct me if I'm wrong. Would I be better off just getting another SC card to keep things uniform and save maybe 20 bucks or does it even matter if I get a card that is slighty different than my current card for sli? Also does it matter if two cards in sli run at different clock speeds, core clock, memory clock etc?


You can sli any brand or anything as long as they are the same chip. You won't have big issues unless you have 2 cards that clock completely different or that are drastically different in size, IE Classy/Strix/HOF.

Having said that. I'd get 2 cards that are the same and just be done with it. Unless you have a full custom PCB, then there is no need in upping it anymore.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Easy stuff right? I use 1.33250v set in the program and that equals about 1.38v actual.
> 
> With stock bios you can hit PT pretty quickly with additional votls. As many other have reported the 3rd party bios require more volts than stock bios for same clocks but is more effiecient and better for pushing volts/clocks and don't have PT to worry about.
> 
> NOTE: If your air cooling don't post non sense like everyone else saying why cant I push clocks further with additional volts, my temps are *only 60c* I have plenty of headroom cause that's the most common mistake I see made. A lot of cards RMa'd for this very reason. At 60c your maxed out. You cant run card at max clocks and max temps and expect more volts to give you more headroom to push further. volts and temps go hand and hand. Get temps below 50c and with volts you can go x amount further. Get it below 40c and now you got that much more headroom to push clocks.


i had 780 ti classified and also i am classified owner since 680 classified and i know all about temp and voltage tricks.....
but I AM SURE THAT THE VOLTAGE IS NOT GETTING UPPER THEN 1.21v!!!!!
card on normal voltage on full loud is about 56c fans on max....ans when applying Modfiy_GM204 tool temp is the same.....
i am sure that i am doing something wrong...


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Easy stuff right? I use 1.33250v set in the program and that equals about 1.38v actual.
> 
> With stock bios you can hit PT pretty quickly with additional votls. As many other have reported the 3rd party bios require more volts than stock bios for same clocks but is more effiecient and better for pushing volts/clocks and don't have PT to worry about.
> 
> NOTE: If your air cooling don't post non sense like everyone else saying why cant I push clocks further with additional volts, my temps are *only 60c* I have plenty of headroom cause that's the most common mistake I see made. A lot of cards RMa'd for this very reason. At 60c your maxed out. You cant run card at max clocks and max temps and expect more volts to give you more headroom to push further. volts and temps go hand and hand. Get temps below 50c and with volts you can go x amount further. Get it below 40c and now you got that much more headroom to push clocks.


Thanks, that is helpfull. I also used / tested Modify_GM204 but don't have a DMM here. Will get one tonight. If I set testini back to "Voltage = 121250" then it's stock voltage again?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Thanks, that is helpfull. I also used / tested Modify_GM204 but don't have a DMM here. Will get one tonight. If I set testini back to "Voltage = 121250" then it's stock voltage again?


You need to do a full shutdown and turn pc back on to have voltage reset. With the tool it locks in volts and doesnt lower volts at all if clocks downclock when not being used. If you just restart the constant increased voltage will still be there. 1.212 in the program is prob around 1.24 volts actual with dmm.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i had 780 ti classified and also i am classified owner since 680 classified and i know all about temp and voltage tricks.....
> but I AM SURE THAT THE VOLTAGE IS NOT GETTING UPPER THEN 1.21v!!!!!
> card on normal voltage on full loud is about 56c fans on max....ans when applying Modfiy_GM204 tool temp is the same.....
> i am sure that i am doing something wrong...


Some have to run the program as administrator. But the program does work keep working at it.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Thanks, that is helpfull. I also used / tested Modify_GM204 but don't have a DMM here. Will get one tonight. If I set testini back to "Voltage = 121250" then it's stock voltage again?


hey man post later here what was the results on stock bios applying the program checked whit dimm .....


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all...
I generally don't overclock GPUs but I would like to understand something on how to overclock it.

My two EVGA GTX980 SC boosts up to 1340MHz when they are cold and the load is not so heavy,
after a while or when in full load the frequency generally tends to slow down to 1240MHz.

If my GPUs can't sustain 1340MHz for a long period of time, should I bother overclocking the cards?
If they don't afford to sustain the boost clock for a long period of time, is there any sense on overclocking my cards on my system?


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey man post later here what was the results on stock bios applying the program checked whit dimm .....


Too bad the one I found doesnt have small needles its an very old one. If 1480 stays stable I think Its my max for now. next step memory.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all...
> I generally don't overclock GPUs but I would like to understand something on how to overclock it.
> 
> My two EVGA GTX980 SC boosts up to 1340MHz when they are cold and the load is not so heavy,
> after a while or when in full load the frequency generally tends to slow down to 1240MHz.
> 
> If my GPUs can't sustain 1340MHz for a long period of time, should I bother overclocking the cards?
> If they don't afford to sustain the boost clock for a long period of time, is there any sense on overclocking my cards on my system?


Your GPU boost is most likely lowering because the power delivery is not there. When you download any type of GPU software like EVGA Precision X or MSI After Burner, one of the options it gives you is to raise the power delivery to the card to 125% from 100%, you should try this, it will most likely let your card stay running at 1340. If your temps are pretty stable, try pushing your boost clock up to around 1400-1450 and your memory clock up to 3800-4000. These are pretty stable overclock numbers that can be obtained on the 980 without having to turn up your voltages.

Here's a picture that will show you the options you have in MSI Afterburner

Turn your power limit % all the way up. MSI Afterburner is also great for being able to customize the monitoring tiles on the right side of the program. You can select certain aspects of the GPU to monitor, like Power Limit, Ram Usage, Temperatures and much more


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

I haven't tried pushing it too hard on OC but heres my Strix 980 score with +120 on gpu. I'll mess around with it more and get it to a crashing point and then dial it back and work on upping the memory.


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You need to do a full shutdown and turn pc back on to have voltage reset. With the tool it locks in volts and doesnt lower volts at all if clocks downclock when not being used. If you just restart the constant increased voltage will still be there. 1.212 in the program is prob around 1.24 volts actual with dmm.


That's not completely true. You can go back to stock voltage settings easily by applying a new voltage in GPU Tweak or even in MSI Afterburner. Well, in AB the voltage readout and the voltage modification is faulty with the 970/980 Strix cards by default, but you can add the following lines to "MSI AB folder\Profiles\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0......cfg" (under [Settings]) to solve the problem:

VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1

The cards from Asus have an ASP1212 VRM controller, which is a rebranded CHIL 8318.









I have a Strix 980 also, and it doesn't scale with the additional voltage (so only +13-26 MHz GPU freq. max.), even if the GPU temp is constantly below 40-45 °C under load. (It is -12 °C outside, yeah...). Tested with stock BIOS (with modified power limit), and with 980_80 and 980_normal modified BIOSes..... (With the 980_80 or 980_normal BIOSes the card needs more VGPU for the same clk, like desrcibed above, but it won't scale further.... )


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> That's not completely true. You can go back to stock voltage settings easily by applying a new voltage in GPU Tweak or even in MSI Afterburner. Well, in AB the voltage readout and the voltage modification is faulty with the 970/980 Strix cards by default, but you can add the following lines to "MSI AB folder\Profiles\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0......cfg" (under [Settings]) to solve the problem:
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1
> 
> The cards from Asus have an AP1212 VRM controller, which is a rebranded CHIL 8318.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Strix 980 also, and it doesn't scale with the additional voltage (so only +13-26 MHz GPU freq. max.), even if the GPU temp is constantly below 40-45 °C under load. (It is -12 °C outside, yeah...). Tested with stock BIOS (with modified power limit), and with 980_80 and 980_normal modified BIOSes..... (With the 980_80 or 980_normal BIOSes the card needs more VGPU for the same clk, like desrcibed above, but it won't scale further.... )


Good info. I use PrecisionX and find it easier to just shut down and turn back on.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> I haven't tried pushing it too hard on OC but heres my Strix 980 score with +120 on gpu. I'll mess around with it more and get it to a crashing point and then dial it back and work on upping the memory.


I guess i'll settle with these settings if you want to mock them copy them down it is up to you but remember this is a Gigabyte G1 so may not perform the same just saying


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I guess i'll settle with these settings if you want to mock them copy them down it is up to you but remember this is a Gigabyte G1 so may not perform the same just saying


Thanks, this is the results after i tried your settings. I havent tried any games or stressed it to see if its stable but was able to run Heaven to get a score.Question though, if unstable how much do you think i should increase my Core volt by? it goes up to 37 on the slider but im sure that would be adding too much lol.



*EDIT* ok so after almost an hr of playing MH 2015, the display driver crashed twice. Game itself doesnt crash just the driver, gpu clocks down to default it looked like after the crashes. Could be the newer drivers maybe? should i add some volt increase & how much?


----------



## MrfingerIII

To me i think it's the driver the one before was better

i would go at least +20 on the volts that is a good score but if the driver crashed i would buck it down to +184 core and see how stable you get with that before increasing volts because just adding volts does nothing at times because you reached the wall no matter what you do


----------



## VPII

Hi there. I'm new here and having read some of the posts and intellect floating around here I thought it be a good place to share an issue I've been experiencing.

As a starting point Ill mention my setup:

4770k @ 4.7ghz for everyday use
4 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance Ddr3 2400 cl9-11-11-31
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 - z87 motherboard - f10 bios
Evga Gtx 980 SC ACX 2.0 - Forceware 347.09
Intel 180gb ssd for Windows 7 Home Professional 64bit
Samsung 250gb ssd for games
WD 1tb for data

I think this may be the most important information which could contribute to the issue I'll be mentioning. I've also used 344.75 as driver with the same issue but slightly lower normal / stock performance


Firstly the issue of black screen upon starting up occurs but not very frequent.
Secondly I'm getting varying performance after every restart no matter restart in windows or complete shut down and start up. Sometimes the performance would be 80 to 90% lower than normal / stock when running benchmarks such as 3dmark11 or Firestrike. Sometimes it would take as much as 4 restarts to get the normal performance / stock performance back.
Thirdly I'll get a safe mode black screen while in windows from which the computer / screen won't wake up again. Only fix would be a reset or power shut down. This would happen even while browsing the net.

What I would like to add is that I've also had varying performance issues while running my gtx 780 and gtx 780ti up to the point I've moved the card from the motherboard's first pcie slot, closest to cpu, to the third one. Both slots pcie 3.0 16x . After changing to the third pcie slot performance remained constant after every restart which is why I'm posting this issue here as it remains inconsistent or varying with the Gtx 980 I have.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Hi there. I'm new here and having read some of the posts and intellect floating around here I thought it be a good place to share an issue I've been experiencing.
> 
> As a starting point Ill mention my setup:
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz for everyday use
> 4 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance Ddr3 2400 cl9-11-11-31
> Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 - z87 motherboard - f10 bios
> Evga Gtx 980 SC ACX 2.0 - Forceware 347.09
> Intel 180gb ssd for Windows 7 Home Professional 64bit
> Samsung 250gb ssd for games
> WD 1tb for data
> 
> I think this may be the most important information which could contribute to the issue I'll be mentioning. I've also used 344.75 as driver with the same issue but slightly lower normal / stock performance
> 
> 
> Firstly the issue of black screen upon starting up occurs but not very frequent.
> Secondly I'm getting varying performance after every restart no matter restart in windows or complete shut down and start up. Sometimes the performance would be 80 to 90% lower than normal / stock when running benchmarks such as 3dmark11 or Firestrike. Sometimes it would take as much as 4 restarts to get the normal performance / stock performance back.
> Thirdly I'll get a safe mode black screen while in windows from which the computer / screen won't wake up again. Only fix would be a reset or power shut down. This would happen even while browsing the net.
> 
> What I would like to add is that I've also had varying performance issues while running my gtx 780 and gtx 780ti up to the point I've moved the card from the motherboard's first pcie slot, closest to cpu, to the third one. Both slots pcie 3.0 16x . After changing to the third pcie slot performance remained constant after every restart which is why I'm posting this issue here as it remains inconsistent or varying with the Gtx 980 I have.


Have you tried making sure you're CPU and GPU are at stock settings?

Could be an unstable overclock


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Have you tried making sure you're CPU and GPU are at stock settings?
> 
> Could be an unstable overclock


Yup tried it but still the same issue or shall I say inconsistent performance. To give you an idea, in the opening scene of 3dmark 11 I'll get between 114 and 116 frames per second during a normal run. This would be as low as 26 frames per second on some occasions.


----------



## RickRockerr

Where I can read GPU core voltage with multimeter? Reference PCB. I have one little screen that shows voltage but I have no idea where I have to solder the wires.


----------



## aylan1196

hi overclockers iam stable with bios ttb rom cant remember in which post i found it or which site really but its been great since 1 month with 2 strix in sli 980s i love them touch wood








ill upload the rom for strix owners to test

TTB.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## fishingfanatic

Power draw on the 980 depends on the card.

My evga sc uses only 2 6 pin, the Strix uses the 8 and 6 pin. I ran a pr of EVGA SCs using a 850 psu and no noticeable difference in the psu.

Get an Add2Psu adapter, connect another psu and you're all set. I only did that when I ran out of pci e plugs when benching quad kingpins which took 3 pci e plugs per card.

If you have a decent psu already, simply buy another, it will simply help with any loads or pci e plugs, and hooks up without a fuss. Plug it in as per instructions, good to go.

FF


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Hi there. I'm new here and having read some of the posts and intellect floating around here I thought it be a good place to share an issue I've been experiencing.
> 
> As a starting point Ill mention my setup:
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz for everyday use
> 4 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance Ddr3 2400 cl9-11-11-31
> Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 - z87 motherboard - f10 bios
> Evga Gtx 980 SC ACX 2.0 - Forceware 347.09
> Intel 180gb ssd for Windows 7 Home Professional 64bit
> Samsung 250gb ssd for games
> WD 1tb for data
> 
> I think this may be the most important information which could contribute to the issue I'll be mentioning. I've also used 344.75 as driver with the same issue but slightly lower normal / stock performance
> 
> 
> Firstly the issue of black screen upon starting up occurs but not very frequent.
> Secondly I'm getting varying performance after every restart no matter restart in windows or complete shut down and start up. Sometimes the performance would be 80 to 90% lower than normal / stock when running benchmarks such as 3dmark11 or Firestrike. Sometimes it would take as much as 4 restarts to get the normal performance / stock performance back.
> Thirdly I'll get a safe mode black screen while in windows from which the computer / screen won't wake up again. Only fix would be a reset or power shut down. This would happen even while browsing the net.
> 
> What I would like to add is that I've also had varying performance issues while running my gtx 780 and gtx 780ti up to the point I've moved the card from the motherboard's first pcie slot, closest to cpu, to the third one. Both slots pcie 3.0 16x . After changing to the third pcie slot performance remained constant after every restart which is why I'm posting this issue here as it remains inconsistent or varying with the Gtx 980 I have.


I would go into Bios Tick the PCI-E as main GPU and check mark it for Generation 3 PCI -E which means your performance will increase and be correct if you didn't take the time to do this before when i did it from stock install i gained 4.5 Frames


----------



## Pis

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://piskawaiineko.blogspot.com/2015/01/quick-review-asus-poseidon-gtx-980-v2.html


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piskawaiineko.blogspot.com/2015/01/quick-review-asus-poseidon-gtx-980-v2.html


Here you go


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I would go into Bios Tick the PCI-E as main GPU and check mark it for Generation 3 PCI -E which means your performance will increase and be correct if you didn't take the time to do this before when i did it from stock install i gained 4.5 Frames


Thanks, but I have done so from the get go. I have a feeling it may be something to do with the motherboard. I've flashed the bios up to the latest but the problem seems to persist. I've even changed some power saving settings to ensure that the link state power management for the pci-e lanes is switched off. I'll be trying everything in a X99 setup to see if the problem persist.


----------



## VPII

Just to put it in perspective here are two runs done with a restart in between. Look at the time difference between the two.

First run



Second run after restart


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Just to put it in perspective here are two runs done with a restart in between. Look at the time difference between the two.
> 
> First run
> 
> 
> 
> Second run after restart


looking at results it GPU related as physix score are both same .
what is interesting is clocks and voltage seem ok in both but temp and power% is way down in slow test results .
What does GPU usage% say ?
I have seen low usage but clocks would be low or jump around and system restart fixes it (have not had that happen with 347.09 yet) but did with 344.16 .

On MB, are you using a lot of shared controllers .
What I mean ismany MB will have like Intel USB, Intel nic, Intel HD controller and most MB will also have 3rd party USB, HD controller etc .
I try and disable ones not used and setup so as not need or use both if possible .


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Just to put it in perspective here are two runs done with a restart in between. Look at the time difference between the two.
> 
> First run
> 
> 
> 
> Second run after restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at results it GPU related as physix score are both same .
> what is interesting is clocks and voltage seem ok in both but temp and power% is way down in slow test results .
> What does GPU usage% say ?
> I have seen low usage but clocks would be low or jump around and system restart fixes it (have not had that happen with 347.09 yet) but did with 344.16 .
> 
> On MB, are you using a lot of shared controllers .
> What I mean ismany MB will have like Intel USB, Intel nic, Intel HD controller and most MB will also have 3rd party USB, HD controller etc .
> I try and disable ones not used and setup so as not need or use both if possible .
Click to expand...

Thanks.... Ill try disabling some of these which might be shared to see if it makes a difference. What is the easiest way to see whether there are hardware sharing resources.....ie irq etc


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks.... Ill try disabling some of these which might be shared to see if it makes a difference. What is the easiest way to see whether there are hardware sharing resources.....ie irq etc


Device manager , veiw >resource by type
IRQ button list

The other way and probably best, is System information , hardware resources >IRQ or conflicts/sharing

You won't be able to stop sharing but maybe limit it . I have no idea if it will help, but worth a shot .


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks.... Ill try disabling some of these which might be shared to see if it makes a difference. What is the easiest way to see whether there are hardware sharing resources.....ie irq etc
> 
> 
> 
> Device manager , veiw >resource by type
> IRQ button list
> 
> The other way and probably best, is System information , hardware resources >IRQ or conflicts/sharing
> 
> You won't be able to stop sharing but maybe limit it . I have no idea if it will help, but worth a shot .
Click to expand...

Thank you... Ill give it a shot and let you know how it worked.


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Just to put it in perspective here are two runs done with a restart in between. Look at the time difference between the two.
> 
> First run
> 
> 
> 
> Second run after restart


It looks like the first run used the IGP (HD4600) instead of the GTX. To avoid such kind of anomaly be sure to disable IGP in the BIOS.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Just to put it in perspective here are two runs done with a restart in between. Look at the time difference between the two.
> 
> First run
> 
> 
> 
> Second run after restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the first run used the IGP (HD4600) instead of the GTX. To avoid such kind of anomaly be sure to disable IGP in the BIOS.
Click to expand...

It actually was...is disabled in the bios.


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> It actually was...is disabled in the bios.


Than it's an anomaly, the benchmark used the IGP somehow..... Take a look at *this result* for example, the "numbers" are very similar.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> Than it's an anomaly, the benchmark used the IGP somehow..... Take a look at *this result* for example, the "numbers" are very similar.


except it says GPU=980 GTX in both pics of results ,so it should of said HD4xxx

Also how do you explain the 980 is in high clocks , so it was loading


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> except it says GPU=980 GTX in both pics of results ,so it should of said HD4xxx
> 
> Also how do you explain the 980 is in high clocks , so it was loading


If it is a bug, the SW will lie about the vga.









Clocks are in 3d state, but if you look at the pics carefully, you can see, that on pic with the low score the GPU power level (on the graph) is very low compared to the other result (as well as GPU temp&fan), so something is not OK there. A graph with GPU usage would be nice and helpful I think.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> If it is a bug, the SW will lie about the vga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are in 3d state, but if you look at the pics carefully, you can see, that on pic with the low score the GPU power level (on the graph) is very low compared to the other result (as well as GPU temp&fan), so something is not OK there. A graph with GPU usage would be nice and helpful I think.


Oh, I agree something is terrible wrong there as score shows .

On the HD IGPU, I never install Intel vid driver so no way it can run 3d stuff .
It doesn't even show in device manager .


----------



## Darylrese

Hi Guys,

I have just put my GTX 980 SLI under water and my temps are 43c max with a 1520mhz core and +500mhz memory overclock. (stock voltage)

Is this a good temperature? Fans are running at about 60%.

I have overclocked further but I am settling with 1520mhz


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just put my GTX 980 SLI under water and my temps are 43c max with a 1520mhz core and +500mhz memory overclock. (stock voltage)
> 
> Is this a good temperature? Fans are running at about 60%.
> 
> I have overclocked further but I am settling with 1520mhz


Sounds pretty good to me







. Wish* I could try some SLI, but I love my maximus vi impact


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> If it is a bug, the SW will lie about the vga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are in 3d state, but if you look at the pics carefully, you can see, that on pic with the low score the GPU power level (on the graph) is very low compared to the other result (as well as GPU temp&fan), so something is not OK there. A graph with GPU usage would be nice and helpful I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Oh, I agree something is terrible wrong there as score shows .
> 
> On the HD IGPU, I never install Intel vid driver so no way it can run 3d stuff .
> It doesn't even show in device manager .


I ran 3dmark 11 a couple of times this morning, first run was normal, 2nd and 3rd run the pc went into safe more while running the benchmark but with the 4th run I manage to get the lower result. Both the 2nd and 3rd run would have been low if it wasn't for the safe mode and restart by itself.

I set the NvInspector monitor to also monitor the GPU, VPU and MCU Usage. GPU usage appears to be normal but have a look at the MCU usage.





This is speculatively speaking, but could it perhaps be to do with the IGPU memory allocation setting in the bios (disabled during these runs) where the operating system or software only make use of said allocation of available GPU memory during the benchmark or in general usage? I'm suggesting or thinking this as even the responsiveness of my computer is slower while this is happening - since starting up and having the lower benchmark score.


----------



## VPII

Using Evga Precison for the monitoring I found interesting anomalies when looking at the FB usage and Bus Usage.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Yup tried it but still the same issue or shall I say inconsistent performance. To give you an idea, in the opening scene of 3dmark 11 I'll get between 114 and 116 frames per second during a normal run. This would be as low as 26 frames per second on some occasions.


OK, if I'm reading your post correctly, the 780 worked fine when moved to the third pcie slot, correct?

Does the same apply for the 980, or is that getting issues in any slot?

If it's a case that your problem always completely goes away when using the third slot with any GPU, then that would suggest a mobo related issue. Dusting out the 1st pcie slot might be worth a go if you haven't already tried.

However, what it might also be is a process/program misbehaving and using a lot of system resource.

Have you tried examining task manager when you get the problem and checked for processes using a lot of CPU/memory/disk?


----------



## muhd86

guys can 4 gigabyte gtx 780ti in quad sli be a match for 980 gtx in quad sli or no ---

i am talking in terms of reference gpus


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys can 4 gigabyte gtx 780ti in quad sli be a match for 980 gtx in quad sli or no ---
> 
> i am talking in terms of reference gpus


Really depends on the specific benchmark or game. Quad sli is useless for gaming fyi


----------



## ximatekorange

I currently own four gtx 980s under water and once they have been bios modded jesus they are quick I don't think 4 way 780 ti's can match the power and efficacy of the 980's.


----------



## greg1184

I am happy to say I am joining this club. Just sold my 780ti and ordered the STRIX from newegg. Looking forward to working with it.


----------



## fishingfanatic

My 980s slapped my 780 ti scores out of the way while getting me my best scores. I had both the ref. ti and kingpins.

I can hardly wait for my wb for my strix 980. Just bumped up the flow rate in my loop, doing the purgijng now....

The EVGA I have beats the strix, but it also starts with a higher bclk of 1367 over 1279. On air they're pretty close otherwise.

I should get a wb for the EVGA gpu as well, but 1 step at a time.

What impressed me most I think is the drop in power consumption with better performance for the EVGA, which uses only 2 6 pin vs the

usual 6 + 8 or 8 + 8.

FF


----------



## Geicher

Hey,
is it safe to increase the Power Limit over 75W for each 6-Pin adapters with a good PSU? (GTX 980)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hey,
> is it safe to increase the Power Limit over 75W for each 6-Pin adapters with a good PSU? (GTX 980)


If you look around at some of the modded bios availble you will see table4 and 5 (the two PCIE 6pin ) have been raise .
I would raise them just enough to cover TDP limits .
Something like in 95-105w should give you good overhead for TDP (100+100+75= 275w max) .

I run my 6pin at max=95w on this 970 .


----------



## Geicher

Okay so it is not dangerous for the card and the rest of the system to increase the limit to around 100W?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Okay so it is not dangerous for the card and the rest of the system to increase the limit to around 100W?


IMO, should be pretty safe in the 90-100w range ,
Good PSU is always welcome with proper PCIE power wires (no adapters )
The big factor is what voltage do you plan to run, if it is within stock range , you probably can get away with even less increase , it up to you .

you could start low and if needed more reflash it with higher values later .


----------



## Geicher

I plan to run 1,5 GHz Core and 4 GHz Memory clock whithout increasing voltage. (980 ACX 2.0)

I'm not even sure if I will hit standard TDP limit at all, but I guess I will in certain games.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> I plan to run 1,5 GHz Core and 4 GHz Memory clock whithout increasing voltage. (980 ACX 2.0)
> 
> I'm not even sure if I will hit standard TDP limit at all, but I guess I will in certain games.


ok, stock voltage not being raised you probably be under TDP with 980 as it is 250w max .
Look at Zoson bios for your card and see what he raised power table too, if you sick with non altered voltage table you probably be ok up to like 1.243v in most games , but something like Firestrike might hit power limit , that is on 250w power limit .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

So looking at the rail power values, you will hit power limit at 231w as the rails are 78+78+75 max values =231w total . So even though power limit is set to 250w you'll hit it at 230's with stock power table .
Setting table 4 and 5 to 90w will get you over the 250w limit ,, 255w so it doesn't take much to get decent increase .

EdiT: my bad, Acx 2.0 is 231w power limit , so that would need raising to 250w at least .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am having a Discussion with a gentlemen about The Gigabyte 980 VS an EVGA 980 and the advantages of a 2 x 8pin vs a 2 x 6pin (EVGA) . Could this be beneficial to the consumer to have this? Would the GIG be a better purchase due to this factor of having a 2 x 8 PIN?

THe Cautious One

He Gave me this link

Power Connectors


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am having a Discussion with a gentlemen about The Gigabyte 980 VS an EVGA 980 and the advantages of a 2 x 8pin vs a 2 x 6pin (EVGA) . Could this be beneficial to the consumer to have this? Would the GIG be a better purchase due to this factor of having a 2 x 8 PIN?
> 
> THe Cautious One
> 
> He Gave me this link
> 
> Power Connectors


The short answer, is the G1 980 will have higher bios power setting and have more headroom so it won't power throttle in heavy GPU usage .
The ACX will have lower power values and more chance to hit them if you OC, especially if you raise voltage .
From the factory the most the power TDP can be is the rails wattage plug PCIE slot .
So in this case two pin 6 is 75+75 and plus 75 for slot , that card has a power target of 231w the G1 is like 250 +


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The short answer, is the G1 980 will have higher bios power setting and have more headroom so it won't power throttle in heavy GPU usage .
> *The ACX will have lower power values and more chance to hit them if you OC, especially if you raise voltage* .


Would you Elaborate a little more? Could I ask that Of you?

The Cautious One

I appreciate the Reply

REP


----------



## zoson

Even with modded voltage and power tables you'll pretty much only ever exceed ~230W with things like Furmark.
Firestrike Extreme on GameStable Final(231W 100% Power Target, 290W max):

You can see that power doesn't exceed 104%, which is about 240W.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Would you Elaborate a little more? Could I ask that Of you?
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I appreciate the Reply
> 
> REP


If you take a look into bios of each card you see because of limited power plugs used in ACX that they limited the max power target when you max slider to 321w . the GI bios has higher values for the PCIE plugs because it uses 8pin plugs and has higher power target wattage even with the slider at 100% .

Now that said if your not going push high OC or high voltages the ACX maybe will be fine , or only certain games will hit power limit and throttle down a bit .
that is only down side to lower power limit, it may down clock more for same settings .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If you take a look into bios of each card you see because of limited power plugs used in ACX that they limited the max power target when you max slider to 321w . the GI bios has higher values for the PCIE plugs because it uses 8pin plugs and has higher power target wattage even with the slider at 100% .


But is it absolutely crucial to have that power point if both cards have the chance to overclock the same ( or would they) ?

EDIT: Congrats on that second flame !

The Cautious One
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Even with modded voltage and power tables you'll pretty much only ever exceed ~230W with things like Furmark.


Really? So why the higher voltage on the G1? What would be the point in the power cables?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> But is it absolutely crucial to have that power point if both cards have the chance to overclock the same ( or would they) ?
> 
> EDIT: Congrats on that second flame !
> 
> The Cautious One
> Really? So why the higher voltage on the G1? What would be the point in the power cables?


Gigabyte heard people like marketing.

Also, FYI, Gen3 PCIE slots can supply up to 150W of power within spec.
https://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/get_document?doc_id=fa4ec3357012d69821baa0856011c665ac770768


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Gigabyte heard people like marketing.
> 
> Also, FYI, Gen3 PCIE slots can supply up to 150W of power within spec.
> https://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/get_document?doc_id=fa4ec3357012d69821baa0856011c665ac770768


Hmm.. I wouldn't think they did it entirely for marketing, the company would have to have some basis behind the factors they decide to add or subtract with a new product. But I could see where your coming from.

The Cautious One


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> But is it absolutely crucial to have that power point if both cards have the chance to overclock the same ( or would they) ?
> 
> EDIT: Congrats on that second flame !
> 
> The Cautious One
> Really? So why the higher voltage on the G1? What would be the point in the power cables?


Its hard to give you more of an answer cause each chip even on same card will give different results as far as how high OC and even voltages used so TDP changes too .

Now I guess your question is is 231w enough for decent OC and again its hard to say, but probably you be ok if card runs in 1.200-1.212 range and can clock close to 1500 .
you may get some throttling depending on game and your settings .
The G1 980 probably would never hit power limit in above case , on avg , but again every card can differ .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Its hard to give you more of an answer cause each chip even on same card will give different results as far as how high OC and even voltages used so TDP changes too .
> 
> Now I guess your question is is 231w enough for decent OC and again its hard to say, but probably you be ok if card runs in 1.200-1.212 range and can clock close to 1500 .
> you may get some throttling depending on game and your settings .
> The G1 980 probably would never hit power limit in above case , on avg , but again every card can differ .










Your answers will weigh heavily on my final decision of what to purchase and I appreciate it, as I've said before. Thank you.

THe Cautious One


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hmm.. I wouldn't think they did it entirely for marketing, the company would have to have some basis behind the factors they decide to add or subtract with a new product. But I could see where your coming from.
> 
> The Cautious One


As mentioned earlier in the thread, I increased the power limit to 290W for reference cards on my custom bios. In real-world gaming, you'll never reach this limit(otherwise I simply would have increased it more). I want to say from what I've observed, it's rare to exceed about 215W.

The only real-world scenario where I think you could consistently use the higher power limit on the Gigabyte card would be if you do compute related things.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> As mentioned earlier in the thread, I increased the power limit to 290W for reference cards on my custom bios. In real-world gaming, you'll never reach this limit(otherwise I simply would have increased it more). I want to say from what I've observed, it's rare to exceed about 215W.
> 
> The only real-world scenario where I think you could consistently use the higher power limit on the Gigabyte card would be if you do compute related things.


I guess it also depends on resolution /settings too , I noticed playing BF4 my max wattage was around 215w (thats 1600x1200 ) but I also tried 120% down sampling and this made wattage peak to 228w , that is spikes .
this is with stock voltage of 1218v (reported in GPU-Z ) , I am pretty sure if I upped voltage I would be around 240w+ .

But I agree, since these were spikes and not constant you be hard pressed to go above ACX with stock voltage .


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I guess it also depends on resolution /settings too , I noticed playing BF4 my max wattage was around 215w (thats 1600x1200 ) but I also tried 120% down sampling and this made wattage peak to 228w , that is spikes .
> this is with stock voltage of 1218v (reported in GPU-Z ) , I am pretty sure if I upped voltage I would be around 240w+ .
> 
> But I agree, since these were spikes and not constant you be hard pressed to go above ACX with stock voltage .


All of my testing was done at 2560x1440 120Hz. I tested with Firestrike Extreme, Skydiver, Borderlands 2, Borderlands TPS, and Titanfall.

While downsampling does improve image quality, it also decreases image sharpness making it harder to see small details at long distance while also decreasing framerate to the point that I can't maintain 120fps. Because of that, I don't use it. I want to have an accurate representation on my screen of what the server considers hitboxes and I also want to have as low a delay between frames as possible. At 60fps there is a 16.6ms delay between frames vs 8.3ms for 120fps. It's a simple fact that most people have similar reaction times, which means that seeing things first by about 8 ms will actually give you a tangible edge over your opponents. I'll choose being able to effectively kill people in games over a game looking more pretty any day of the week!

Finally 980's have totally different power characteristics than 970's, along with different voltage selection. 980's go up to 1.262v, not only 1.218v. It's a pipe dream to hit 1500MHz on a 980 with only 1.218v unless you win the lottery like RKDxpress did.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> All of my testing was done at 2560x1440 120Hz. I tested with Firestrike Extreme, Skydiver, Borderlands 2, Borderlands TPS, and Titanfall.
> 
> While downsampling does improve image quality, it also decreases image sharpness making it harder to see small details at long distance while also decreasing framerate to the point that I can't maintain 120fps. Because of that, I don't use it. I want to have an accurate representation on my screen of what the server considers hitboxes and I also want to have as low a delay between frames as possible. At 60fps there is a 16.6ms delay between frames vs 8.3ms for 120fps. It's a simple fact that most people have similar reaction times, which means that seeing things first by about 8 ms will actually give you a tangible edge over your opponents. I'll choose being able to effectively kill people in games over a game looking more pretty any day of the week!
> 
> Finally 980's have totally different power characteristics than 970's, along with different voltage selection. 980's go up to 1.262v, not only 1.218v. It's a pipe dream to hit 1500MHz on a 980 with only 1.218v unless you win the lottery like RKDxpress did.


Ok, i don't have 980 but didn't think power usage was that different, I know power distribution is .

On down sampling it seemed to be sharper than other means MSAA and MFAA , I do run with 120fps cap to keep fps flat .
I have only used it a bit but not sure if its connection or rendering but does seem to be delay .
I turn it off and recheck,
My normal setting is no AA at all , since moving around fast , I don't focus on IQ much .


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, i don't have 980 but didn't think power usage was that different, I know power distribution is .
> 
> On down sampling it seemed to be sharper than other means MSAA and MFAA , I do run with 120fps cap to keep fps flat .
> I have only used it a bit but not sure if its connection or rendering but does seem to be delay .
> I turn it off and recheck,
> My normal setting is no AA at all , since moving around fast , I don't focus on IQ much .


1600x1200 = 1.92 million pixels
1920x1080 = 2.07 million pixels
2560x1440 = 3.69 million pixels

You're not even stressing your card as much as a 1080p screen does.

I'm driving almost twice the number of pixels you are, so I will see a bigger drop because of the higher gpu loading. It requires a lot more GPU power to drive a 2560x1440 screen reliably at 120hz.
The delay I was talking about is the difference between a 60hz and 120hz display. 60hz can only display 60fps. Frames Per Second. So, with 1 second at 60fps you see a frame displayed every 16.6 milliseconds (1/60 = 0.01666_) While at 120fps you see a frame displayed every 1/120 = 0.008333_, or 8.3 milliseconds.

In any case, if you're downsampling you're not maintaining 120fps constant. There isn't a single gpu solution that can, even at a resolution as low as 1600x1200. At 1080p ultra a 980 only hits about 90FPS _average_ which is not the same as sustained framerate. And the below graph is WITHOUT downsampling. So with downsampling you'd be even worse off.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 1600x1200 = 1.92 million pixels
> 1920x1080 = 2.07 million pixels
> 2560x1440 = 3.69 million pixels
> 
> You're not even stressing your card as much as a 1080p screen does.
> 
> I'm driving almost twice the number of pixels you are, so I will see a bigger drop because of the higher gpu loading. It requires a lot more GPU power to drive a 2560x1440 screen reliably at 120hz.
> The delay I was talking about is the difference between a 60hz and 120hz display. 60hz can only display 60fps. Frames Per Second. So, with 1 second at 60fps you see a frame displayed every 16.6 milliseconds (1/60 = 0.01666_) While at 120fps you see a frame displayed every 1/120 = 0.008333_, or 8.3 milliseconds.
> 
> In any case, if you're downsampling you're not maintaining 120fps constant. There isn't a single gpu solution that can, even at a resolution as low as 1600x1200. At 1080p ultra a 980 only hits about 90FPS _average_ which is not the same as sustained framerate. And the below graph is WITHOUT downsampling. So with downsampling you'd be even worse off.


Why so defensive ?
I never said I was pushing close to 2560x1440 , I was pushing 1920x1440 =2.76M pixels .

Anyway, not sure what your talking about, I cap 1600x1200 at 140 and was doing 120 for 120% down sample, it a pretty flat line, some small dips but remember I never said I run Ultra setting, I run no MSAA and I have a few of settings lowered to medium which I didn't think made sense running ultra .

Anyway, i understand now what you mean with delay .


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Why so defensive ?
> I never said I was pushing close to 2560x1440 , I was pushing 1920x1440 =2.76M pixels .
> 
> Anyway, not sure what your talking about, I cap 1600x1200 at 140 and was doing 120 for 120% down sample, it a pretty flat line, some small dips but remember I never said I run Ultra setting, I run no MSAA and I have a few of settings lowered to medium which I didn't think made sense running ultra .
> 
> Anyway, i understand now what you mean with delay .


Nobody's defensive but you. I was clarifying the obvious misconception you had where you thought you were comparing apples to apples, but were comparing apples to oranges. I'm also pointing out that what you're saying can't possibly be true, at all. If you were driving 1920x1440 and downscaling to 1600x1200, you would be effectively running 1920x1440 plus downscale filter overhead. That's not only more pixels you need to fill, but it's also filter overhead. Significantly more.
It's just not possible with your 970 to maintain 120FPS with a DSR downscale from 1920x1440 if a 980 can barely keep 120FPS at 1080p medium with NO downscale. Especially if you had some things increased over medium.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/


----------



## Rei86

So apparently my OCed i7-3770K at 4.6 with some OCed Titan's (back before 780s came out) was putting down FireStrike normal of 15783.
New system with everything running stock is now putting down 17880. Not bad I suppose. Seeing as I should have headroom in my 980s (1304 boost clock) and I hope my Devils Canyon can hit 4.8









New system, i7-4790k stock with GTX 980 Strix in SLI stock

Old i7-3770K 4.6Ghz with OCed GTX Titan in SLI


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Even with modded voltage and power tables you'll pretty much only ever exceed ~230W with things like Furmark.
> Firestrike Extreme on GameStable Final(231W 100% Power Target, 290W max):
> 
> You can see that power doesn't exceed 104%, which is about 240W.


Hi! Yesterday I was trying your mod bios AIR and it was stable until 100-105% power (the limit was 120% because of the "power limit cap"). But "suddenly" the power went to 120% as the temperature: from 73 to 84! Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So apparently my OCed i7-3770K at 4.6 with some OCed Titan's (back before 780s came out) was putting down FireStrike normal of 15783.
> New system with everything running stock is now putting down 17880. Not bad I suppose. Seeing as I should have headroom in my 980s (1304 boost clock) and I hope my Devils Canyon can hit 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New system, i7-4790k stock with GTX 980 Strix in SLI stock
> 
> Old i7-3770K 4.6Ghz with OCed GTX Titan in SLI


This is my Firestrike with one 980 and a 3770k at 4.8 Ghz



Also 3D11


----------



## MOSER91

Hello everyone, I sold my EVGA GTX 780's 6gb and bought me some EVGA GTX 980's ACX SC's about 2 weeks ago. Anyways here is my 3dMark score @ stock clocks.











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3684494


----------



## Rei86

Always makes me feel bad that I didn't go with the X99 setup. Think the next round I'm just gonna say f'it on the mainstream and just go full on with the big chipset even though I don't do crap that takes advantage of it


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Always makes me feel bad that I didn't go with the X99 setup. Think the next round I'm just gonna say f'it on the mainstream and just go full on with the big chipset even though I don't do crap that takes advantage of it


Cpu is the only advantage though


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Cpu is the only advantage though


Yeah its only good for the physics score in synthetic benchmarks.

I don't compile, do production, coding, rendering so yeah the chip will be a dud that I overpaid. Seeing how in gaming the mainstream chips (especially the i5-2500/3570/4670/4690) have always been the sweet spot for gamers and everyday doers that wanted the most out of their system


----------



## leakydog

Hi guys, is there anyone who tried replace fans on EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0? I found very cheap seller with this card, but I want same silence level as with new MSI gtx9xx cards.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Nobody's defensive but you. I was clarifying the obvious misconception you had where you thought you were comparing apples to apples, but were comparing apples to oranges. I'm also pointing out that what you're saying can't possibly be true, at all. If you were driving 1920x1440 and downscaling to 1600x1200, you would be effectively running 1920x1440 plus downscale filter overhead. That's not only more pixels you need to fill, but it's also filter overhead. Significantly more.
> It's just not possible with your 970 to maintain 120FPS with a DSR downscale from 1920x1440 if a 980 can barely keep 120FPS at 1080p medium with NO downscale. Especially if you had some things increased over medium.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/


First, I wasn't comparing fps to yours or anything, I only mentioned that so you know I to like high fps over high IQ in BF4 .
The downsampling was just an experiment , did same with MFAA 2x .

As far as fps in BF4 there a lot of varibles that come into, map your in, how many players , I find explosions make fps dip the most .

here pic at 1600x1200 with cap of 140 so you get idea what i meant. I do it for two reasons, it levels out fps mostly so reaction is mostly same and it tends to lower power and temps .

http://i.imgur.com/DxxNBS1.jpg

The map is Operation locker 64 player .

I guess I could make one with 120% at 120 cap, if you want but i think were getting OT as I don't even have 980 .
In your pic above you could have cap at 135-140 and it be pretty flat 95% of time .


----------



## afokke

I just got an EVGA 980 with the ACX 2.0 (non-SC). is there any way to turn off the LED that illuminates the logo?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I just got an EVGA 980 with the ACX 2.0 (non-SC). is there any way to turn off the LED that illuminates the logo?


GeForce Experience has the LED control panel you can disable it from there, but last time I checked it didn't work well with the 9xx series, but disabled and enabled OK

Getting it to animate just caused a strobe light for me and loads of people on geforce forums


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> All of my testing was done at 2560x1440 120Hz. I tested with Firestrike Extreme, Skydiver, Borderlands 2, Borderlands TPS, and Titanfall.
> 
> While downsampling does improve image quality, it also decreases image sharpness making it harder to see small details at long distance while also decreasing framerate to the point that I can't maintain 120fps. Because of that, I don't use it. I want to have an accurate representation on my screen of what the server considers hitboxes and I also want to have as low a delay between frames as possible. At 60fps there is a 16.6ms delay between frames vs 8.3ms for 120fps. It's a simple fact that most people have similar reaction times, which means that seeing things first by about 8 ms will actually give you a tangible edge over your opponents. I'll choose being able to effectively kill people in games over a game looking more pretty any day of the week!
> 
> Finally 980's have totally different power characteristics than 970's, along with different voltage selection. 980's go up to 1.262v, not only 1.218v. It's a pipe dream to hit 1500MHz on a 980 with only 1.218v unless you win the lottery like RKDxpress did.


Dude, I know you think you know EVERYTHING, but you don't I promise. My 980 does 1500 on air at 1.218v... You've still never tried to guess my clocks with my asics score!


----------



## HyperC

Anyone overclocking on water get anymore gains vs air I know these aren't hitting high temps which is making me think not to water cool the gpu other than running quieter


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Dude, I know you think you know EVERYTHING, but you don't I promise. My 980 does 1500 on air at 1.218v... You've still never tried to guess my clocks with my asics score!.


You asked someone else to guess your clocks, not me - and you actually eagerly told everyone your clocks without letting him guess. So yeah, not really a nice try - really a huge fail.

You also remembered you have a non-reference card with a VRM that doesn't correctly report voltages to any of the monitoring software. That this is extremely common knowledge, and that you should have known this if you were really a 'graphics card aficionado.'

Just to make it 100% clear, your card is actually using more than 1.218, just like ref cards use more than 1.275, but that's the highest that the monitoring software reports.

Sorry, you're just wrong.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked someone else to guess your clocks, not me - and you actually eagerly told everyone your clocks without letting him guess. So yeah, not really a nice try - really a huge fail.
> 
> You also remembered you have a non-reference card with a VRM that doesn't correctly report voltages to any of the monitoring software. That this is extremely common knowledge, and that you should have known this if you were really a 'graphics card aficionado.'
> 
> Just to make it 100% clear, your card is actually using more than 1.218, just like ref cards use more than 1.275, but that's the highest that the monitoring software reports.
> 
> Sorry, you're just wrong.


I didn't tell you my clocks, nor are they anywhere near them.

My card is a reference card.

I've checked it with a DMM.

I'm not wrong.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Anyone overclocking on water get anymore gains vs air I know these aren't hitting high temps which is making me think not to water cool the gpu other than running quieter


Yes. On air I could only overclock to about 1420mhz stable and even then it would reach 83c and start downclocking.

Under water now and a solid 1520mhz on the core and max temp 43c in SLI.

I have gone upto 1580mhz but have settled for 1520mhz as my every day clock.


----------



## HyperC

hmmm mine never goes above 63c wonder if its still worth it, thanks for the info Darylrese


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> hmmm mine never goes above 63c wonder if its still worth it, thanks for the info Darylrese


He's got SLI so air cooling is limited if slots are close .

For single card I doubt you gain much with water unless you planned some volt mods .


----------



## Darylrese

If you can put up with the noise, then no its not with a single card at those temps.

Water cooling cost me about £500!


----------



## Majaa

guys is there any good bios for msi gtx 980 4g revision: A ?

thanks for answer


----------



## szeged

on the topic of " you need a golden card to hit 1500+ with 1.21v"

All of my classified cards hit 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software.

My matrix cards do 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software

my best classified comes out of the box at 1480 stock settings, nothing touched at all, sooooo....yeah.

just putting that out there that 1500+ isnt as rare as you might think.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on the topic of " you need a golden card to hit 1500+ with 1.21v"
> 
> All of my classified cards hit 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software.
> 
> My matrix cards do 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software
> 
> my best classified comes out of the box at 1480 stock settings, nothing touched at all, sooooo....yeah.
> 
> just putting that out there that 1500+ isnt as rare as you might think.


my strix can do 1530 mhz whit 1.205 v measured whit dimm.....


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on the topic of " you need a golden card to hit 1500+ with 1.21v"
> 
> All of my classified cards hit 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software.
> 
> My matrix cards do 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software
> 
> my best classified comes out of the box at 1480 stock settings, nothing touched at all, sooooo....yeah.
> 
> just putting that out there that 1500+ isnt as rare as you might think.


to get 1.21 measured, what does GPU-Z say at that voltage .

I didn't think they run that low, even reference ones .


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on the topic of " you need a golden card to hit 1500+ with 1.21v"
> 
> All of my classified cards hit 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software.
> 
> My matrix cards do 1500+ with 1.21v measured with a multimeter, not software
> 
> my best classified comes out of the box at 1480 stock settings, nothing touched at all, sooooo....yeah.
> 
> just putting that out there that 1500+ isnt as rare as you might think.


Mine does 1518 with +45mV on air, seems to be around 1540-1550 highest stable

100% stock it hits 1418 boost


----------



## pauly94

My 2 gtx 980 strixes have an asic score of 63% and 69%, I seem to only get to 1430 game stable on stock voltage, is this considered bad?
What is the highest safe voltage on these cards for 24/7 use? I really would like to hit 1500mhz but I'm kinda afraid of frying the cards


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Anyone overclocking on water get anymore gains vs air I know these aren't hitting high temps which is making me think not to water cool the gpu other than running quieter


I've gotten 1607 MHz on air with a G1 it just depends on the set up


----------



## funfordcobra

I get 1560 mhz core on sli gtx 980s 1.21v. 1580 single card. In fact all of my 12 samples (gtx 980s) easily hit 1500 on less than 1.25v.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> That's not completely true. You can go back to stock voltage settings easily by applying a new voltage in GPU Tweak or even in MSI Afterburner. Well, in AB the voltage readout and the voltage modification is faulty with the 970/980 Strix cards by default, but you can add the following lines to "MSI AB folder\Profiles\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0......cfg" (under [Settings]) to solve the problem:
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1
> 
> The cards from Asus have an ASP1212 VRM controller, which is a rebranded CHIL 8318.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Strix 980 also, and it doesn't scale with the additional voltage (so only +13-26 MHz GPU freq. max.), even if the GPU temp is constantly below 40-45 °C under load. (It is -12 °C outside, yeah...). Tested with stock BIOS (with modified power limit), and with 980_80 and 980_normal modified BIOSes..... (With the 980_80 or 980_normal BIOSes the card needs more VGPU for the same clk, like desrcibed above, but it won't scale further.... )


This works well, are there any other mods for AB that would show the VRM temp for example?


----------



## SpecialEffect

On a single gtx 980 classi (2988) i was game stable at 1580mhz stock bios.

On SLI one with (2988) and the other with (3988) I'm game stable at 1480mhz! Pretty ****ty to loose the 100 mhz on SLI, but does it really matter - doubt it.

How ever on SLI, my second video card stops at +37mV voltage.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> On a single gtx 980 classi (2988) i was game stable at 1580mhz stock bios.
> 
> On SLI one with (2988) and the other with (3988) I'm game stable at 1480mhz! Pretty ****ty to loose the 100 mhz on SLI, but does it really matter - doubt it.
> 
> How ever on SLI, my second video card stops at +37mV voltage.


When i used to run Xfire AMD cards I find one card Cranked up High and the 2nd card set to medium settings yield better results than both of them running the same speed odd but true


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c5zes


----------



## zoson

Showing Precision's 'boost clock' doesn't represent what the gpu was actually running at. You very well may have had that overclock specified, but that by no means reflects what it was actually boosting to under load. If you really think that you're getting 1.237v at 1559 with +87 specified... You need to open up the stock classy bios which is 1291MHz and you can clearly see that 1557MHz is CLK74, which, in turn, is 1281mV - 1281mV. Your card was running at 1.237v *at the time you took the screenshot*!

Valley/Heaven are not really that great at stressing. I've found quite a bit of difference in max clock I can bench from Heaven/Valley vs FireStrike Extreme...

Edit: I'd also be interested to see how well those cards clocked if you removed the L2C, XBAR, and SYS cheats that are implemented in all the bios's except the stock bios, which reduce card performance to inflate the raw GPC boost and make the cards appear faster than they actually are.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Showing Precision's 'boost clock' doesn't represent what the gpu was actually running at. You very well may have had that overclock specified, but that by no means reflects what it was actually boosting to under load. If you really think that you're getting 1.237v at 1559 with +87 specified... You need to open up the stock classy bios which is 1291MHz and you can clearly see that 1557MHz is CLK74, which, in turn, is 1281mV - 1281mV. Your card was running at 1.237v *at the time you took the screenshot*!
> 
> Valley/Heaven are not really that great at stressing. I've found quite a bit of difference in max clock I can bench from Heaven/Valley vs FireStrike Extreme...


Damn he maxed out the Voltage slider wow


----------



## XavierX

IM new


----------



## Ghoxt

Remove the Hardware Power Limit "Easily" on several NV cards...









OCN Link:

Overclocking.guide Link:

Quote:


> I will use a MSI GTX 980 Gaming to explain how the mod works. You can apply this to any other GTX 670, 680, 780, 780 Ti, Titan, *980, 970*, 960&#8230;..


Basically it's finding these shunt resistors on your cards and anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Looks like they are just using liquid metal or any other easy method to short "around the resistors"...

As always please do your own research and tread carefully with this for obvious reasons. Also don't kill the messenger









If validated by us...omg.

P.S.

If it works safely I'd use another method more ...permanent.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Remove the Hardware Power Limit "Easily" on several NV cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Link:
> Overclocking.guide Link:
> Basically it's finding these shunt resistors on your cards and anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Looks like they are just using liquid metal or any other easy method to short "around the resistors"...
> 
> As always please do your own research and tread carefully with this for obvious reasons. Also don't kill the messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If validated by us...omg.
> 
> P.S.
> If it works safely I'd use another method more ...permanent.


Or you could just mod your bios right? That only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Or you could just mod your bios right? That only takes a few minutes.


This supposedly goes past hard limitations in the card that are still there even when modding the Bios. I'd read that in the source.

No bigee really, I may test it on my Titan.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> This supposedly goes past hard limitations in the card that are still there even when modding the Bios. I'd read that in the source.
> 
> No bigee really, I may test it on my Titan.


Wonder how much it would help/if it's safe long term


----------



## Raptors

hi folks,
is there a way to undervolt a
MSI 4G 980 GTX ???
By anyway?
Thx


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> My 2 gtx 980 strixes have an asic score of 63% and 69%, I seem to only get to 1430 game stable on stock voltage, is this considered bad?
> What is the highest safe voltage on these cards for 24/7 use? I really would like to hit 1500mhz but I'm kinda afraid of frying the cards


my strix has an 63% asic aslo, mine is sitting stable at 1433 with stock voltage. Not really sure if thats considered bad, but i run my games on ultra/highest presets with no issues(yet that i've encountered).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XavierX*
> 
> IM new


those are some nice cards and sure they will do you good







, wish i would have waited a little bit and got one of those instead.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> my strix has an 63% asic aslo, mine is sitting stable at 1433 with stock voltage. Not really sure if thats considered bad, but i run my games on ultra/highest presets with no issues(yet that i've encountered).
> those are some nice cards and sure they will do you good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , wish i would have waited a little bit and got one of those instead.


mine 980 strix can run on 1520 mhz whit stock voltage of 1.205v....
i am just sad how nobody still braked strix bios for higher voltage settings....
the modify GM 204 tool is just not reliable for me ....i dont like that program at all....
maybe in future will be strix bios whit higher voltages


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> mine 980 strix can run on 1520 mhz whit stock voltage of 1.205v....
> i am just sad how nobody still braked strix bios for higher voltage settings....
> the modify GM 204 tool is just not reliable for me ....i dont like that program at all....
> maybe in future will be strix bios whit higher voltages


I did do it, but it didn't work because the strix simply doesn't respect the bios. Because it doesn't do anything, I pulled it from my thread.
So, it's a matter of nobody CAN do it because your card just doesn't care about what's in the bios anyway.

Seriously, why do you think Shamino had to use a special tool *with his own custom bioses* to unlock the voltages?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I did do it, but it didn't work because the strix simply doesn't respect the bios. Because it doesn't do anything, I pulled it from my thread.
> So, it's a matter of nobody CAN do it because your card just doesn't care about what's in the bios anyway.
> 
> Seriously, why do you think Shamino had to use a special tool *with his own custom bioses* to unlock the voltages?


yep is that the card have two voltage chips regulators guys from asus are pretty nvidia limited.....


----------



## gagac1971

and i truly hope that somebody will invent some type of tool like classified voltage tool which will be much more easy and attractive to use....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I did do it, but it didn't work because the strix simply doesn't respect the bios. Because it doesn't do anything, I pulled it from my thread.
> So, it's a matter of nobody CAN do it because your card just doesn't care about what's in the bios anyway.
> 
> Seriously, why do you think Shamino had to use a special tool *with his own custom bioses* to unlock the voltages?


Im able to adjust voltage on my strix 980 with the stock bios and using modify tool.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im able to adjust voltage on my strix 980 with the stock bios and using modify tool.


How much of a difference did it make with stock bios?, I can apply the voltage and see it, but It didn't seem to overclock any further







.
Really would like to get some feedback on what modify settings you used and how much extra clock they gave you. I could be being held back by something else but I haven't managed to get a feel for it like you would with CPU overclocking.

game stable settings so far

1508/ 7600 mod stock bios at default voltage
1580/ 7600 mod stock bios at default volatge water cooled
1566/ 8000 mod stock bios at default voltage water cooled GPC/ XBAR/ L2C and SYS equal

1528/ 8000 980_80 bios at 125000/100 water cooled GPC/ XBAR/ L2C and SYS equal (seeing some modify.exe improvements here but still playing with it)

The first three didn't gain anything noticeable using modify.exe and even tried quite a few LN2 bioses also. It seems like a there's a wall or as I say "something else" limiting any extra voltage being useful.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> How much of a difference did it make with stock bios?, I can apply the voltage and see it, but It didn't seem to overclock any further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Really would like to get some feedback on what modify settings you used and how much extra clock they gave you. I could be being held back by something else but I haven't managed to get a feel for it like you would with CPU overclocking.
> 
> game stable settings so far
> 
> 1508/ 7600 mod stock bios at default voltage
> 1580/ 7600 mod stock bios at default volatge water cooled
> 1566/ 8000 mod stock bios at default voltage water cooled GPC/ XBAR/ L2C and SYS equal
> 
> 1528/ 8000 980_80 bios at 125000/100 water cooled GPC/ XBAR/ L2C and SYS equal (seeing some modify.exe improvements here but still playing with it)
> 
> The first three didn't gain anything noticeable using modify.exe and even tried quite a few LN2 bioses also. It seems like a there's a wall or as I say "something else" limiting any extra voltage being useful.


Not much cause with stock bios and extra volts you hit power target pretty quickly. I can do 1500mhz/8200 game stable with stock bios and volts. Which under load with the strix the volts increase slightly so I think stock is more than 1.21 more like 1.23 or 1.24v if I remember correctly. For games I use the coolice 2nd bios using precision x and k boost cause I like to be able to adjust mem volts.
24/7 game settings are
Coolice 2nd bios and k boost
1.33250 set in modify program is 1.38v load with my card
1600mhz gpu 8200mhz memory

Bench settings are
Coolice 2nd bios or shammy 8800 mem bios
Gpu 2000mhz+ at 1.6v+ and memory at 8200mhz 1.8v (hardmod)

Are you sure extra voltage is being applied from the program with a dmm volt meter? Why aren't you using one of the pre-made 3rd party bios like everyone else? Your bios is probably your issue with your overclocks. Also it's gonna take more volts to run the same clocks with 3rd party bios. With coolice or shammy bios I can't game at 1500mhz with stock volts. But can game at 1600mhz with added volts.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im able to adjust voltage on my strix 980 with the stock bios and using modify tool.


Uh... That's exactly what I said?


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Not much cause with stock bios and extra volts you hit power target pretty quickly. I can do 1500mhz/8200 game stable with stock bios and volts. Which under load with the strix the volts increase slightly so I think stock is more than 1.21 more like 1.23 or 1.24v if I remember correctly. For games I use the coolice 2nd bios using precision x and k boost cause I like to be able to adjust mem volts.
> 24/7 game settings are
> Coolice 2nd bios and k boost
> 1.33250 set in modify program is 1.38v load with my card
> 1600mhz gpu 8200mhz memory
> 
> Bench settings are
> Coolice 2nd bios or shammy 8800 mem bios
> Gpu 2000mhz+ at 1.6v+ and memory at 8200mhz 1.8v (hardmod)
> 
> Are you sure extra voltage is being applied from the program with a dmm volt meter? Why aren't you using one of the pre-made 3rd party bios like everyone else? Your bios is probably your issue with your overclocks. Also it's gonna take more volts to run the same clocks with 3rd party bios. With coolice or shammy bios I can't game at 1500mhz with stock volts. But can game at 1600mhz with added volts.


my modified stock bios that would do 1580 just lets it use 1212.5mv by changed the voltage table so it jumps to bin 74, and of course the TPD and power target have been raised significantly. The rest of the adjustment is via AB. The modify.exe seems to be working fine, did check it on air an was giving me the increase, unfortunately the EK full cover block does just what its says " it covers the test points as well "







should have modified it, but I know the modify.exe works so I didn't butcher the waterblock parts.
I did try 980_70_2D.rom plus a few other of shammies roms, but wasn't seeing any benefit, from the added voltage, in theory equalling the clk states on 980_80.rom should give it even better efficiency, but nobody seems to have tried it on one of those.
Coolice 2nd bios is 980_70_2D.rom?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> my modified stock bios that would do 1580 just lets it use 1212.5mv by changed the voltage table so it jumps to bin 74, and of course the TPD and power target have been raised significantly. The rest of the adjustment is via AB. The modify.exe seems to be working fine, did check it on air an was giving me the increase, unfortunately the EK full cover block does just what its says " it covers the test points as well "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have modified it, but I know the modify.exe works so I didn't butcher the waterblock parts.
> I did try 980_70_2D.rom plus a few other of shammies roms, but wasn't seeing any benefit, from the added voltage, in theory equalling the clk states on 980_80.rom should give it even better efficiency, but nobody seems to have tried it on one of those.
> Coolice 2nd bios is 980_70_2D.rom?


If i was you i would start over with everything. Grab a bios known to work like the 980_70_2d.rom and find a way to measure voltage with dmm. No way it shouldnt work for you it works for everyone else. Ive hit 1700 under water for short benches. No is modifiying strix bios or tryimg new things cause everything is already perfect.


----------



## centvalny

Matrix 980 h2o tests



http://imgur.com/rFoojK0



Asic 72.5
Vgpu 1.5
Vmem 1.7
Bios 3D 90Mem



http://imgur.com/E2BJEpm





http://imgur.com/VLi6ILH





http://imgur.com/4NnHhsg


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Matrix 980 h2o tests
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rFoojK0
> 
> 
> 
> Asic 72.5
> Vgpu 1.5
> Vmem 1.7
> Bios 3D 90Mem


----------



## maurokim

Good Morning. you can change this by increasing the bios power target and unlock the voltage? I tried various bios, and unfortunately a full water block for the gtx 980 g1 still not there, I'd have a bios changed in half so as to remain quiet with temperatures and voltages when used for gaming. This bios I would use at the time only to see how far I can get to the air .. Thank you all. PS: Holy skyn3t you think ..









G1orig.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Majaa

Hi guys,

i have proble mwith my MSI 980 4g. I have low gpu usage on Assasin Creed Unity, i checked a lot of forums where guys are limited with their low OC amds cpu, but i have my i5 2500k on 4500 mhz, and when i set 8 x MSAA on Unity, gpu usage is on 99 % so bottleneck is out of way ?

there are screenshots

low gpu usage
http://postimg.org/image/8qfyrj9u3/

there is 8x msaa 99% gpu usage

http://postimg.org/image/v0w682sld/

thank you for respond


----------



## killflaker

TXAA and MSAA are very bad in AC unity, i don't know why, FXAA perfect, run 60/70fps with 99% usage.


----------



## xBladeM6x

I've been having an issue for months that I thought would have been fixed by driver updates, but apparently not. I'm looking for an answer to whether or not I should get this 980 replaced, or if there's something I can do to fix it. I have a Reference 980 SC (EVGA), so when playing any game, the clock speed defaults to 1240mhz. My max clock is 1478mhz. None of that is the problem, the real problem is that when playing games that don't activate the boost clock, and and just stay at 1240mhz, my driver will crash (grey screen, then driver crash) after so long of playing the game. I've read that this has something to do with the card not having proper voltage at that base clock. Is this wrong / should I return my card / or is there a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killflaker*
> 
> TXAA and MSAA are very bad in AC unity, i don't know why, FXAA perfect, run 60/70fps with 99% usage.


what is your CPU ? I dont know if my cpu does bottleneck my gpu


----------



## killflaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> what is your CPU ? I dont know if my cpu does bottleneck my gpu


3930k OC 4.4Ghz, ac unity use more cpu in loading time (max 70%), in game 25/35% use.

xBladeM6x : make one test, use afterburner and just add voltage, and play. If your gpu go to normal boost, your card is the problem but if no change maybe driver or another problem


----------



## dieanotherday

guys i can't get over 13000 for Graphics in fire strike with my msi 980 no matter how i change the OC settings.

it seems like the tdp gets capped and i never reach boost clock. i could however reach it in unigine benchies.


----------



## xBladeM6x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



xBladeM6x : make one test, use afterburner and just add voltage, and play. If your gpu go to normal boost, your card is the problem but if no change maybe driver or another problem[/quote]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killflaker*
> 
> 3930k OC 4.4Ghz, ac unity use more cpu in loading time (max 70%), in game 25/35% use.
> 
> xBladeM6x : make one test, use afterburner and just add voltage, and play. If your gpu go to normal boost, your card is the problem but if no change maybe driver or another problem


I've been using +87 Voltage for a while now, and that isn't the issue. I just did that to get the 1478 MHz overclock to be stable. The 1240 MHz base clock seems to be what is unstable with any / no OC.


----------



## killflaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBladeM6x*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> xBladeM6x : make one test, use afterburner and just add voltage, and play. If your gpu go to normal boost, your card is the problem but if no change maybe driver or another problem


I've been using +87 Voltage for a while now, and that isn't the issue. I just did that to get the 1478 MHz overclock to be stable. The 1240 MHz base clock seems to be what is unstable with any / no OC.[/quote]

Check your bios, maybe you can find updated bios can modify that or check modded bios.
If no solution found return your card, and buy other one.


----------



## facboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killflaker*
> 
> 3930k OC 4.4Ghz, ac unity use more cpu in loading time (max 70%), in game 25/35% use.
> 
> xBladeM6x : make one test, use afterburner and just add voltage, and play. If your gpu go to normal boost, your card is the problem but if no change maybe driver or another problem


adding voltage in AB only adds additional boost bins, it won't change voltage at the base clock of 1240.

so if you run the card bone stock, no core or memory o/c, it crashes? RMA time then, unless you want to play around with custom BIOS.


----------



## pauly94

Guys, is +87mV safe for gaming if my temps remain around 70c?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Guys, is +87mV safe for gaming if my temps remain around 70c?


Yeah... they wouldn't give you the option out of the box if it wasn't at least acceptable. As long as you arent getting thermal throttling or stupid high temps, you are ok! I'd advise setting a custom fan profile to keep the temps as low as possible.


----------



## Baasha

Having some horrible scaling with 4-Way SLI on the new X99 system.

Heaven 4.0 seems to scale well but 3DMark FIre Strike and most games do NOT scale - I see GPU usage around 40 - 50% across all 4GPUs.

Is there some other setting(s) I have to tweak to get proper scaling on the RVE for 4-Way SLI?

Please help!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

980 G1 from Gigabyte.

Have 2 monitors connected.

1 1050P for when overclocking, 1 1080P for gaming.

Monitor 1 goes in HDMI, Bench screen in Dvi, suddenly it shuts down and looses the signal, tries port 2 voila its working,

This means RMA right?

Thank you!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Having some horrible scaling with 4-Way SLI on the new X99 system.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 seems to scale well but 3DMark FIre Strike and most games do NOT scale - I see GPU usage around 40 - 50% across all 4GPUs.
> 
> Is there some other setting(s) I have to tweak to get proper scaling on the RVE for 4-Way SLI?
> 
> Please help!


4 way SLI is pretty useless for gaming and most benches. I wouldn't recommend more than 3-way SLI. Sorry I know not what you wanna hear probably.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Having some horrible scaling with 4-Way SLI on the new X99 system.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 seems to scale well but 3DMark FIre Strike and most games do NOT scale - I see GPU usage around 40 - 50% across all 4GPUs.
> 
> Is there some other setting(s) I have to tweak to get proper scaling on the RVE for 4-Way SLI?
> 
> Please help!


What are you scores?


----------



## ForNever

Those temps are fine. Any idea how the VRM's are doing though? Those are what are really taking the extra juice when overvolting + OC.


----------



## centvalny

Second Matrix card mem testing 9000 @ 1.65V, stock air/bios



http://imgur.com/gFl9fxw




http://imgur.com/lPDPjfV


----------



## Jpmboy

that's pretty amazing centvalny!


----------



## theMillen

yup, sexy sexy sexy! i got screwed everytime i got a classified/lightning/etc so i just went SC ACX this round, but that has me drooooling!


----------



## LesPaulLover

Man these gtx 980 cards are so amazing. Sold my MSI R9 290 Gaming and bought and EXGA 980 ACX 2.0 card.

The MSI R9 290 would hit 92c, with **80%** manual fanspeed, when running valley. This EVGA 980? Doesn't break 61c @ 30% fanspeed....with 125% power draw, and a 1516mhz core clock overclock. Running stockcclocks and fanspeed, it never breaks 67c in anything I've thrown at it.

Really excited to put one of these things in SLI in a year or so -- was really let down by that MSI R9 290. Was simply no way I'd ever have been able to crossfire it when a SINGLE card hits 90c+ running valley for 10 minutes.

Keep in mind this is in a Corsair Carbide Air 540 case, with triple-120mm intake fans, two of which blow directly over the GPU. Absolutely PERFECT for these 980s that run their fans at idle while on the desktop. Idle temps sit right around 40c, and again, thats @ **0%** fanspeed!!!


----------



## LesPaulLover

Actaully in a way, I'm **ALMOST** disappointed by my EVGA 980. The thing was just so easy to overclock to 1485mhz that it took all the "experimental fun" out of it.

Guess I'll spend a couple nights really dialing it in. I see no reason to increase the voltages on these cards for 24/7 use honestly. If I'm running 1485mhz with 115% TDP and stock voltages I'm MORE than happy with that!


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 980 G1 from Gigabyte.
> 
> Have 2 monitors connected.
> 
> 1 1050P for when overclocking, 1 1080P for gaming.
> 
> Monitor 1 goes in HDMI, Bench screen in Dvi, suddenly it shuts down and looses the signal, tries port 2 voila its working,
> 
> This means RMA right?
> 
> Thank you!


I've had a similar issue but ever since I upgraded mobo and cpu it appears to be gone. I stand to be corrected but I've read somewhere of such an issue with the 980 going into standby mode.


----------



## zajebani

*Mod bios MSI GTX 980 GAMING*

M4SLI.zip 137k .zip file


*Bios changes*

*SLI setup*

*Stability Test Valley Benchmark 1.0 3h*


System:
_*
2x MSI GTX 980 GAMING oc 1540/2050mhz
RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION
Ivy Bridge E I74960X 4.6ghz
Cooler Master Nepton 280L
24gb Kingston 2400MHz
1250W Seasonic SS-1250XM*_

*SLI rez*
Heaven Benchmark 4.0 *150.6fps*

Fire strike gpu scor *30385*


*Single rez*
Heaven Benchmark 4.0 *79.3fps*

Fire strike gpu scor *16240*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well I now have to RMA my Gigabyte GT980 Gaming G1.

While playing a game (Settlers 7 of all things), my machine shutdown completely and wouldn't turn back on.
I reset the BIOS, still no go.
Removed the video card and put in my sons R9 280, machine powered on fine.

Tested the GTX980 in my wife's 3570K z77 machine, same thing happened, machine wouldn't turn on with the GTX980 plugged in.

I had been noticing a strange intermittent metallic smell from the card over the last few days.

Lucky I got the 70 hours into DA:I and finished it..lol


----------



## mnemo_05

my lowly zotac amp!! oc easily hits 1507mhz on stock bios/voltage.. was able to hit 1600 with +45 on voltage..

for some reason though I can get the mems close to 8000, highest stable mems I was able to achieve is 7600mhz.. is there a software that I can use to check what brand of mem my card is using? Ive read samsung ones are better in ocing..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> I've had a similar issue but ever since I upgraded mobo and cpu it appears to be gone. I stand to be corrected but I've read somewhere of such an issue with the 980 going into standby mode.


Coud be, got a comp, with i7 860 and HX650 i can test with, Can do that today, but it suddenly died, no warning...


----------



## gagac1971

hey to all here....can somebody provide some kind of better modded bios for my gtx 980 strix?
thanks for all....


----------



## szeged

......


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajebani*
> 
> *Mod bios MSI GTX 980 GAMING*
> 
> M4SLI.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Bios changes*
> 
> *SLI setup*
> 
> *Stability Test Valley Benchmark 1.0 3h*
> 
> 
> System:
> _*
> 2x MSI GTX 980 GAMING oc 1540/2050mhz
> RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION
> Ivy Bridge E I74960X 4.6ghz
> Cooler Master Nepton 280L
> 24gb Kingston 2400MHz
> 1250W Seasonic SS-1250XM*_


Be careful with fan temp11 and temp12 being so far apart . the fans needs to ramp up fairly quick or you get spikes on fan initial turn on point .
I would try something like temp11=45 , temp12=48


----------



## centvalny

Matrix on h2o with stock ln2 bios



http://imgur.com/jtOaXcZ


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ......


lulz.. oh teh lulz


----------



## ozzy1925

As i know gtx 980 max boost clock must be higher than its set to be but one of my card max boost clock shows normally higer boost clock when set to +100mhz when benching but the other one lower than it should.I mean the default boost clock is 1278mhz +100mhz it shows 1377mhz on gpuz screen :

and still same (1377mhz)on gpuz monitor screen when benchmarking:


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Anyone he original Gigabyte G1 bios for 980?

Need to rma it, thankyou!

Rep to anyone that finds it, or have it


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Anyone he original Gigabyte G1 bios for 980?
> 
> Need to rma it, thankyou!
> 
> Rep to anyone that finds it, or have it


Where I think the original ones are, scroll down and find your G1 bios.Hope this helps and is correct:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-13c0--

Also, some posted by users:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/3070#post_23039287

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/3070#post_23039209


----------



## HarriDoesGaming

Hey guys.

Just got my gigabyte 980 today, and decided to overclock, how ever I ran into some issues. First of all the power target only goes to 122% I thought the gigabyte 980 could go to 125%?

Next issue is I managed a 1556mhz core overclock with out needing any voltage increases, but if I increase the core frequency just by a little bit to 1560 it becomes unstable, so I increase the voltage to +13mv which doesn't make it stable and even all the way to +87mv its still not stable. Its like the extra volts make no difference at all. I'm not entirely sure if this is normal for these cards?

Also I only managed to get 7750mhz memory oc is that good or bad?

Do I need to install a custom bios to maybe unlock some more overclocking or will it make no difference?

Cheers.


----------



## afokke

is 61-62°C a normal idle temperature when running display at 144Hz? when the display is off or set to 60Hz it drops to 36-37°C. the ambient temperature in my room is 21-22°C.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarriDoesGaming*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Just got my gigabyte 980 today, and decided to overclock, how ever I ran into some issues. First of all the power target only goes to 122% I thought the gigabyte 980 could go to 125%?
> 
> Next issue is I managed a 1556mhz core overclock with out needing any voltage increases, but if I increase the core frequency just by a little bit to 1560 it becomes unstable, so I increase the voltage to +13mv which doesn't make it stable and even all the way to +87mv its still not stable. Its like the extra volts make no difference at all. I'm not entirely sure if this is normal for these cards?
> 
> Also I only managed to get 7750mhz memory oc is that good or bad?
> 
> Do I need to install a custom bios to maybe unlock some more overclocking or will it make no difference?
> 
> Cheers.


The 122% power target is correct for 980 G1 .
Every card is different , one may like more voltage other not .1556 is good OC, same with memory .
IMO its better if you can reach decent OC on stock voltage, its better in long run .


----------



## MonarchX

For those who tested OC with air and water, how much extra core and memory OC did you get by going under water??? AFAIK with these cards, you don't get much extra OC from WC temps but I may be wrong...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> For those who tested OC with air and water, how much extra core and memory OC did you get by going under water??? AFAIK with these cards, you don't get much extra OC from WC temps but I may be wrong...


With same volts your overclock may be 20mhz or so. What water really allows is you to do is push volts while keeping temps in check which isn't possible with air cooling.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> is 61-62°C a normal idle temperature when running display at 144Hz? when the display is off or set to 60Hz it drops to 36-37°C. the ambient temperature in my room is 21-22°C.


That's a little warm for just a 144hz refresh. Your card won't downclock because of the refresh rate but at the same time, 61c for not even playing is a little warm. What happens when you game? What temps are you hitting?

THe Cautious One


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> With same volts your overclock may be 20mhz or so. What water really allows is you to do is push volts while keeping temps in check which isn't possible with air cooling.


Well, my card does 1550/8000Mhz on a really cold day with my window open, when temps do not reach even 50C under really heavy load, but on a normal day, when temps reach up to 70C under load or stay at about 65C, I will get TDR errors and kicks to desktop at anything higher than 1530/7800Mhz, but only after an hour of gaming or so. This makes me wonder whether those high temps are the likely reason for crashes and whether water-cooling will prevent them from occurring. I mean I can also run a loop of Unigine Heaven @ 1570/8100Mhz without artifacts, but 15 minutes of heat and it kicks me to desktop. I use GameStable BIOS that pushes 1.312v.

If only they made full-cover MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G blocks... Any ideas IF such blocks end up being released or WHEN?


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys asus gtx 980 strix here....
after some days of overcocking whit stock bios and voltage that never pass 1.2v measured via dimm i found max overclock of 1520 mhz and memory's of impressive 2190 mhz.....
i will call it finish since strix is voltage locked at last via bios and i will stick on stock parameters.....
gaming time!!!!


----------



## szeged

.........


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys asus gtx 980 strix here....
> after some days of overcocking whit stock bios and voltage that never pass 1.2v measured via dimm i found max overclock of 1520 mhz and memory's of impressive 2190 mhz.....
> i will call it finish since strix is voltage locked at last via bios and i will stick on stock parameters.....
> gaming time!!!!


You have to use Asus OC app to see and OC voltages . I think HWinfo64 reads voltage ok but not AB and GPU-Z .


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You have to use Asus OC app to see and OC voltages . I think HWinfo64 reads voltage ok but not AB and GPU-Z .


He measured using dmm which is most accurate and is saying he'd rrather stay at stock volts of 1.2v


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> He measured using dmm which is most accurate and is saying he'd rrather stay at stock volts of 1.2v


hey guys the voltage tweak is working via gpu tweak!!!!!!!!!!!
the voltage is going up to 1.26+-!!!!!!
i was been so stupid that since i got this card i was always using precision x version 4.2.1 and i even didn't tried gpu tweak!!!!!

but now i have problem that the card is reaching maxx power target quickly....
can somebody provide power target modded bios or instructions so that i will modd myself whit MaxwellBiosTweaker and apply in my own bios?
maybe gentlamen szeged i am trusting you.....


----------



## SDhydro

......

Right szeged?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> ......


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> ......
> 
> Right szeged?


no man i forgot about you also.....lol i am sorry man ....if you can help me i will be so appricieted...
i just need better power target....help me please


----------



## szeged

the shamino bios doesnt have power target problems.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the shamino bios doesnt have power target problems.


thanks man i will try that bios ......


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks man i will try that bios ......










good luck


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

with 980_80 i can only push +120 on gpu core







. Wont complain as this was an upgrade from 650ti boost.


----------



## gagac1971

lololololololol!!!!!!!! again i am so stupid applying voltage in gpu tweak in 1.26v but never pass 1.21v.....lololol
but.....i tried.....
i was been sooooo happy for a moment!!!!!


----------



## gagac1971

this card is making me crazy.....i will sell this and get some truly nice card like 980 classified.....


----------



## gagac1971

i have buyer for the card for 470 euro here in Portugal...i will sell him.....


----------



## HarriDoesGaming

Guys a quick question. How come in the monitor graph it says my core frequency reaches 1556 but in GPUz it says 1515? Also in the ASUS GPU tweak besides the offset it also says 1515 but on the monitor graph its 1556?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> this card is making me crazy.....i will sell this and get some truly nice card like 980 classified.....


dude trust me you dont know what you are doing ,i think you bettter pass your card to dj or sd_hydro they will get your card to 2100mhz easily
on the other hand i have tried 8 different asus 980 strix (they all have different serials) and they all worked with voltage tool but noob me only once i tought it didnt work because i forget to run program as an admin


----------



## killflaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Well, my card does 1550/8000Mhz on a really cold day with my window open, when temps do not reach even 50C under really heavy load, but on a normal day, when temps reach up to 70C under load or stay at about 65C, I will get TDR errors and kicks to desktop at anything higher than 1530/7800Mhz, but only after an hour of gaming or so. This makes me wonder whether those high temps are the likely reason for crashes and whether water-cooling will prevent them from occurring. I mean I can also run a loop of Unigine Heaven @ 1570/8100Mhz without artifacts, but 15 minutes of heat and it kicks me to desktop. I use GameStable BIOS that pushes 1.312v.
> 
> If only they made full-cover MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G blocks... Any ideas IF such blocks end up being released or WHEN?


Can you share your bios, i have the same card? Thanks


----------



## DADDYDC650

I ended up using the original stock BIOS for my MSI 980 4G. It does 1530Mhz/7.5Ghz at 1.25v according to GPU-Z. This is completely game stable as in it can run Far Cry 4/BF4 for hours and run Firestrike Ultra for a day.

I was hoping to run at 1500/8Ghz but I'm sure it's pretty difficult to land a 980 that can do that and be completely game stable 24/7.


----------



## Minedune

Comparison going from my x58 to x99

x58 980x 4.4
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4717503









x99 5960x 4.5
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5431696


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killflaker*
> 
> Can you share your bios, i have the same card? Thanks


There are actually 4 different MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card revisions out there. You can differentiate between them via your Serial Number sticker on the back of your card. You can read more about it here - https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0 .


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I ended up using the original stock BIOS for my MSI 980 4G. It does 1530Mhz/7.5Ghz at 1.25v according to GPU-Z. This is completely game stable as in it can run Far Cry 4/BF4 for hours and run Firestrike Ultra for a day.
> 
> I was hoping to run at 1500/8Ghz but I'm sure it's pretty difficult to land a 980 that can do that and be completely game stable 24/7.


Ever since MSI began using Hynix GDDR5 RAM on their MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G cards, achieving 8000Mhz memory clock has become more difficult, but possible non-the-less. I have a card with an awful ASIC of 63.4%, but it can do 1550/8000Mhz on a cold winter with an opened window next to my PC, but on warm days, I can only pull 1530/7800Mhz without a problem.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Ever since MSI began using Hynix GDDR5 RAM on their MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G cards, achieving 8000Mhz memory clock has become more difficult, but possible non-the-less. I have a card with an awful ASIC of 63.4%, but it can do 1550/8000Mhz on a cold winter with an opened window next to my PC, but on warm days, I can only pull 1530/7800Mhz without a problem.


Not that bad.. I got MSI 980 Gaming, 63.1% and can run benchmarks with max 1530/8000.. gaming stable is max 1456/7800 for all games. Samsung mem.. and with 1.275 voltage.. lucky me.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Getting your GPU to be fully stable with any game is hard to do. You can play games for an hour or 2 but on that third hour your GPU can crash. Or you can play for hours most days and then one day the game crashes due to an unstable OC in the first 10 minutes. The 980 series sure is finicky compared to past GPU's. Buggy games like Far Cry 4 can throw you off even more.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Getting your GPU to be fully stable with any game is hard to do. You can play games for an hour or 2 but on that third hour your GPU can crash. Or you can play for hours most days and then one day the game crashes due to an unstable OC in the first 10 minutes. The 980 series sure is finicky compared to past GPU's. Buggy games like Far Cry 4 can throw you off even more.


Ain't that the truth, not a fan of boost clock either, makes it much harder to get a stable OC

FC4 for a couple hours earlier with 1530/8000 - absolutely fine for 2 hours, then out of nowhere, crashed, checked event logs, display driver crashed and recovered about 100 times


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Ain't that the truth, not a fan of boost clock either, makes it much harder to get a stable OC
> 
> FC4 for a couple hours earlier with 1530/8000 - absolutely fine for 2 hours, then out of nowhere, crashed, checked event logs, display driver crashed and recovered about 100 times


I usually get a white or black screen but the sound continues. I just beat the game so I'm going to test other demanding titles and see if it's just FC4 being glitched to hell or if I'm truly unstable at my OC. It gave me a black screen at stock clocks so that game confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I usually get a white or black screen but the sound continues. I just beat the game so I'm going to test other demanding titles and see if it's just FC4 being glitched to hell or if I'm truly unstable at my OC. It gave me a black screen at stock clocks so that game confuses the hell out of me.


I get the same, white or black, then the game goes into windowed mode, sound continues, I have to CTRL ALT DEL to kill it from task manager

I know FC4 is buggy as hell, things like soft shadows, simulated fur, etc crash the game big time for loads of people, I disabled them all and still got the crash


----------



## SDhydro

Guys I was having black screen crashes in farcry 4 that seemed random but ended up being my gtx980 mem overclock was unstable. I was gaming at 1600/8400 and got black screen crashes in farcry4. Lowered it to 1600/8200 and hasn't crashed once regardless of hours playing or ambient room temp here in sunny san diego.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Guys I was having black screen crashes in farcry 4 that seemed random but ended up being my gtx980 mem overclock was unstable. I was gaming at 1600/8400 and got black screen crashes in farcry4. Lowered it to 1600/8200 and hasn't crashed once regardless of hours playing or ambient room temp here in sunny san diego.


The higher your VRAM the harder it is to push the core. Seems like you need more voltage for 1600/8400. I got a black screen in Far Cry 4 at stock clocks so I'm thinking it's one of the Nvidia graphic features causing the crash.

What voltage is your Asus 980 running at those speeds? Looks like you got lucky.


----------



## zoson

I think the question in this case of FC4 should be 'does this happen at stock speeds?' If it does, submit a bug report. If not... Reduce your OC when playing FC4 because it's obviously not actually stable.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's a little warm for just a 144hz refresh. Your card won't downclock because of the refresh rate but at the same time, 61c for not even playing is a little warm. What happens when you game? What temps are you hitting?
> 
> THe Cautious One


when gaming my temps only go about 10°C higher. the 780 Ti that this I had before showed similar temperatures, AS WELL AS its RMA replacement. I'm starting to think these temperatures are normal...


----------



## RagePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Well, my card does 1550/8000Mhz on a really cold day with my window open, when temps do not reach even 50C under really heavy load, but on a normal day, when temps reach up to 70C under load or stay at about 65C, I will get TDR errors and kicks to desktop at anything higher than 1530/7800Mhz, but only after an hour of gaming or so. This makes me wonder whether those high temps are the likely reason for crashes and whether water-cooling will prevent them from occurring. I mean I can also run a loop of Unigine Heaven @ 1570/8100Mhz without artifacts, but 15 minutes of heat and it kicks me to desktop. I use GameStable BIOS that pushes 1.312v.
> 
> If only they made full-cover MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G blocks... Any ideas IF such blocks end up being released or WHEN?


Can you please link me to this BIOS. I have the MSI Gaming 980 4GB but I have been trying to get the voltage past 1.262V with no luck.


----------



## oivindwold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Matrix on h2o with stock ln2 bios
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jtOaXcZ


how much higher core did you get with water ? And what voltage. Excited to get my 980 classy under water.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The higher your VRAM the harder it is to push the core. Seems like you need more voltage for 1600/8400. I got a black screen in Far Cry 4 at stock clocks so I'm thinking it's one of the Nvidia graphic features causing the crash.
> 
> What voltage is your Asus 980 running at those speeds? Looks like you got lucky.


1.38v gpu and 1.7v mem watercooled with universal block

Oh and since I went from 8400 to 8200 24/7 mem clock Not one crash since. No black screens or driver crashes.


----------



## Rei86

playing around before I go out for the night



4790K is still not OCed and running at stock. I think I have more room in the STRIX


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If i was you i would start over with everything. Grab a bios known to work like the 980_70_2d.rom and find a way to measure voltage with dmm. No way it shouldnt work for you it works for everyone else. Ive hit 1700 under water for short benches. No is modifiying strix bios or tryimg new things cause everything is already perfect.


For some reason 347.09 didn't have "power management mode", and was glitched out when disabling the driver. I have changed over to 344,80 and 980_70_2D.rom, Objectively the performance seems a litlle lower,

980_80.rom mod gpc/ xbar/ l2c/ sys 1528/ 8000 - 92fps ish
980_70_2D,rom 1545/8000 - 88fps

both are better than mod stock bios at 1566/8000 - 82fps

again these are objective readings under similar conditions within game.

Still playing with modify.exe, and 1522 will crash driver loading the game at stock voltage, but applying 127500/100 is running fine at 1545 so it is helping. given I can only use AB tweaked to see voltage changes (and yes they are not accurate) I see 1.271v with 127500/100 applied, at no load. However I lose about 0.02v under load so its dropping me to 1.25v although after an 1.5hrs of gaming it was down to around 1.246. Do you see a dip under load on a DMM?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> when gaming my temps only go about 10°C higher. the 780 Ti that this I had before showed similar temperatures, AS WELL AS its RMA replacement. I'm starting to think these temperatures are normal...


What are the Ambients in the House? 75F or something like that? I have just an EVGA 780 FTW and when I was rocking just the 144Hz Asus monitor with another monitor hooked up at 60 hz (So dual screening) My idle was around 40c with ambients in the house at 75F

The Cautious One


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> For some reason 347.09 didn't have "power management mode", and was glitched out when disabling the driver. I have changed over to 344,80 and 980_70_2D.rom, Objectively the performance seems a litlle lower,
> 
> 980_80.rom mod gpc/ xbar/ l2c/ sys 1528/ 8000 - 92fps ish
> 980_70_2D,rom 1545/8000 - 88fps
> 
> both are better than mod stock bios at 1566/8000 - 82fps
> 
> again these are objective readings under similar conditions within game.
> 
> Still playing with modify.exe, and 1522 will crash driver loading the game at stock voltage, but applying 127500/100 is running fine at 1545 so it is helping. given I can only use AB tweaked to see voltage changes (and yes they are not accurate) I see 1.271v with 127500/100 applied, at no load. However I lose about 0.02v under load so its dropping me to 1.25v although after an 1.5hrs of gaming it was down to around 1.246. Do you see a dip under load on a DMM?


The voltage increases under load. The more the load the more it increases. Software is lying to you


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What are the Ambients in the House? 75F or something like that? I have just an EVGA 780 FTW and when I was rocking just the 144Hz Asus monitor with another monitor hooked up at 60 hz (So dual screening) My idle was around 40c with ambients in the house at 75F
> 
> The Cautious One


like 68°F...it's been quite cold outside the past few days, it's usually around 75 as well. CPU temperature has dropped a few degrees. GPU is still right around 61°C. my monitor is the ASUS ROG one...have I just been having fantastic luck with my GPUs or what?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> like 68°F...it's been quite cold outside the past few days, it's usually around 75 as well. CPU temperature has dropped a few degrees. GPU is still right around 61°C. my monitor is the ASUS ROG one...have I just been having fantastic luck with my GPUs or what?


Damn. Maybe that monitor just runs it like a champ? I've never had my 780 Run that High in an Idle state (even before I watercooled it) ever.

The Cautious One

Ps. As long as it runs you know? Don't get me wrong now! During gameplay when I was using the stock ACX cooler for my FTW EVGA I would easily hit 80C and ambients in the house at that time were 80-85F


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Damn. Maybe that monitor just runs it like a champ? I've never had my 780 Run that High in an Idle state (even before I watercooled it) ever.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Ps. As long as it runs you know? Don't get me wrong now! During gameplay when I was using the stock ACX cooler for my FTW EVGA I would easily hit 80C and ambients in the house at that time were 80-85F


oh, duh, it's because the fans don't spin until it hits around 60°C. they keep jumping from 0 to a low 100-200 RPM too. setting a custom fan profile now









can I do that with EVGA Precision? I can choose a fan profile but the 'Apply' button remains greyed out and I can't save it, as soon as I close it the fans stop again.


----------



## mnemo_05

little help guys,

anyone here using a zotac 980 AMP! OC with modded bios? care to share your clocks, temps, and voltage to get atleast 1650/7800?


----------



## Mnemo05

Was able to push a bit more with stock bios and stock voltage.. any thoughts why I cant see the memory manufacturer on gpu-z?


----------



## Edkiefer

It depends on bios to show it .
My MSI 970 gaming stock bios showed manufacture but later updated ones don't .
Try Nvidia inspector, that shows name but GPU-Z don't anymore .


----------



## killflaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There are actually 4 different MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card revisions out there. You can differentiate between them via your Serial Number sticker on the back of your card. You can read more about it here - https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0 .


My revisions is 03S


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> oh, duh, it's because the fans don't spin until it hits around 60°C. they keep jumping from 0 to a low 100-200 RPM too. setting a custom fan profile now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I do that with EVGA Precision? I can choose a fan profile but the 'Apply' button remains greyed out and I can't save it, as soon as I close it the fans stop again.


Yea the custom Pro might help. You will have the settings in Precision yes. You might need to go to preferences to have the custom pro set for boot when you start the computer. You will be able to apply them yes.




This might give you an Idea. Just mess around with the PRogram

The Cautious One


----------



## centvalny

Matrix run on cold NY day



http://imgur.com/nFcojzt


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Guys I was having black screen crashes in farcry 4 that seemed random but ended up being my gtx980 mem overclock was unstable. I was gaming at 1600/8400 and got black screen crashes in farcry4. Lowered it to 1600/8200 and hasn't crashed once regardless of hours playing or ambient room temp here in sunny san diego.


Mem on these cards at best 380 max i had mine set to 455 but that was pushing it

I would say anything above +350 mem is issue prone just a heads up my Boost tops out at 1580 so i have nothing to be ashamed about


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Matrix run on cold NY day
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nFcojzt


Christ Almighty


----------



## sgman

I own a reference GTX 980 and I almost decided to go for EK-Thermosphere (a universal gpu waterblock). What kind of passive heatsinks do you guys recommend? What size?


----------



## Rei86

If you own a reference card, they have full coverage block for it..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgman*
> 
> I own a reference GTX 980 and I almost decided to go for EK-Thermosphere (a universal gpu waterblock). What kind of passive heatsinks do you guys recommend? What size?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I modded the bottom of the Evga Plate to fit the thermosphere without having to use the Copper Heatsinks I have in the first few pics. Enzotech Sells Um though.

THe Cautious ONe


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modded the bottom of the Evga Plate to fit the thermosphere without having to use the Copper Heatsinks I have in the first few pics. Enzotech Sells Um though.
> 
> THe Cautious ONe


Looks good but what if you have to rma?


----------



## sgman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> If you own a reference card, they have full coverage block for it..


Yes, I do know that. It's just I tend to upgrade my gpu often, I figured it would be cheaper and less hassle to get universal blocks with copper heatsinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modded the bottom of the Evga Plate to fit the thermosphere without having to use the Copper Heatsinks I have in the first few pics. Enzotech Sells Um though.
> 
> THe Cautious ONe


Great work! tho I don't think I can pull that kinda mod on my precious GTX 980 reference cooler









The copper heatsinks that you used, is it this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enzotech-BMR-C1-VGA-Cooler-/301380791231?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item462bb1ebbf
Dimension is 14mm x 14mm x 14mm.


----------



## Edkiefer

What about VRM cooling, to right of the chokes .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Looks good but what if you have to rma?


RMA? Those words have never been in my Vocabulary








I wouldn't return it for the world. I'd rather burn it and put it through hell before I would give it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgman*
> 
> Yes, I do know that. It's just I tend to upgrade my gpu often, I figured it would be cheaper and less hassle to get universal blocks with copper heatsinks.
> Great work! tho I don't think I can pull that kinda mod on my precious GTX 980 reference cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The copper heatsinks that you used, is it this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enzotech-BMR-C1-VGA-Cooler-/301380791231?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item462bb1ebbf
> Dimension is 14mm x 14mm x 14mm.


Those are exactly the Heatsinks. You would just need 8 i believe. I bought 12 not realizing that the 4 facing the front of the window of your case would be covered by the black part of the EK Therm.









The Cautious One




These are after the Mod.


----------



## Deano12345

Finally hit 1600MHz core ! Fresh W10 install helping get it stable I think as all the voltages and settings are identical to my W7 install.


----------



## thebski

Alright, I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit.

Just got a couple 980 SC's from EVGA. I had really drug my foot on buying 980's because I felt it was a pretty poor effort from Nvidia and wasn't anything more than a money grab. Nothing close to the best they could do and wasn't much more than we had before with the 780 Ti. Well thanks to the 980's, the 780 Ti's are no longer available. I've been wanting to SLI for quite a while because I miss surround at times, and some games like Far Cry 4 just frankly don't perform up to my standards with a single card. Given that I'm not going to give some guy $500 for his used 15-month old 780 Ti, I had one option. Buy 980's and SLI them. OK, so I figured I'd give it a shot... reluctantly but I would do it.

I got the cards. I'm hoping for 1500 MHz overclocks in SLI. I start testing the cards one at a time ... looks like I'm in luck. Card 1 is a 1419 booster out of the box. I ran for quite a while at 1523 MHz core 7600 MHz memory with the card giving itself between 1.2-1.225V. Card 2 ... same story. Boosts to 1380 out of the box and ran for hours last night in BF4 at 200% resolution scale (as I'm purposely hammering these cards during testing) at 1523 core 7600 MHz memory with the card volting to 1.212V. I think wow, I bought two cards and am going to actually be able to run the clocks I'm hoping for with a good pair in SLI. I never even really saw signs of instability with the cards ever. The only reason I stopped at 1523 with both is because the power limit was going to start becoming an issue if I went beyond that.

So I put them in SLI. Thankfully, with Maxwell as opposed to Kepler, in SLI the cards will run the same speeds. They will default to the card that boosts lower. Cool, I don't have to have different offsets which is great. I set them to 1510 to see what happens ... crash. At this point I'm scratching my head. I do some more investigating and notice that in SLI, for some reason, Card 1 only gives itself 1.156V when before it was fluctuating between 1.2 and 1.225V. Card 2 is running the same 1.212V that it was before. So that's an obvious issue. But I'm really not worried about it because I have this handy little voltage offset thing at my disposal. So I unlink the cards and give Card 1 a 12 mV boost to see what happens. Nothing. Still 1.156V on GPU 1, which will obviously not be enough to maintain the 1523 clock that I had targeted from single card testing. Now I'm really scratching my head. The voltage control never worked with my 780 Ti. Giving it any offset voltage would just result in the max 1.212V going to the card all the time and would slam me into the power limit causing significantly lower clocks. So I never used it. It's obviously not working still with the 980's. I link the cards, just to see what happens, and add a 12 mV boost. I see 1.187V on GPU 1 and 1.23V on GPU 2. So it appears to work when both cards are linked. That's not really of use though, because now GPU 2 is having power limit problems due to the increase in voltage that it didn't need.

So this is my experience so far. I have two main questions.

1) Why is GPU 1 behaving so differently with voltages in SLI than it does by itself?
2) Does voltage control on individual cards work for anyone else? Maybe I need to use something other than Precision X?

I've SLI'ed quite a bit in the past, pretty much with every GPU I've ever owned, and I've not had these issues. It was different with Kepler because the cards wouldn't sync themselves, but I also never had problems getting them to each do what I wanted.

I'm getting fairly frustrated. I have two cards, perfectly capable of running at 1523 MHz, yet, because of software/control issues I can't make them do it when paired together. I will have to select a clock that GPU 1 is stable at with 1.156V, which is ridiculous.

Any others with a similar experience and/or a solution?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Try using MSI Afterburner, and in settings choose "Synchronise settings for similar graphics processors" you can control every aspect of OCing, voltage, fans, memory, etc etc with that one tool

Should be able to get them both running well


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Try using MSI Afterburner, and in settings choose "Synchronise settings for similar graphics processors" you can control every aspect of OCing, voltage, fans, memory, etc etc with that one tool
> 
> Should be able to get them both running well


Is AB just a lot better than Precision X? I've never used AB and always Precision X. I would be so happy if this was a software issue and not something in the bios of the cards. I guess the only way to know is try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Is AB just a lot better than Precision X? I've never used AB and always Precision X. I would be so happy if this was a software issue and not something in the bios of the cards. I guess the only way to know is try. Thanks for the suggestion.


Ive not used Precision X, but Afterburner seems to be the preferred app for GPU OCing, I have an EVGA 980 and Afterburner works flawlessly with it

Make sure you completely remove P-X before installing Afterburner, and also install RTSS that comes bundled with it, you get a load of monitoring options and OSD with that

Afterburner 4.1.0 is the latest


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Is AB just a lot better than Precision X? I've never used AB and always Precision X. I would be so happy if this was a software issue and not something in the bios of the cards. I guess the only way to know is try. Thanks for the suggestion.


Yeah Afterburner is better for SLi I've found, only reason I'm using PX is for voltage control on my card, afterburner wont allow it with the BIOS I'm running. My second card should be here on Thursday so I'll check out how my voltages are in SLi with PX for you.


----------



## thebski

Well unless I'm doing something wrong, I get the same results with MSI AB. In the options, I select unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitoring. I also chose reference design and tried standard MSI. It does not appear to be adjusting voltages in any way for an individual card. In fact, linking them together and attempting to add voltage to both as I did with PX doesn't even seem to be working. So it seems I have even less control.

It still doesn't change the fact that adding voltage is really a band aid fix. The card gives itself plenty by itself. For some reason when paired with my other though, it doesn't give itself near as many volts which causes problems.

Man, talk about frustrating.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well unless I'm doing something wrong, I get the same results with MSI AB. In the options, I select unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitoring. I also chose reference design and tried standard MSI. It does not appear to be adjusting voltages in any way for an individual card. In fact, linking them together and attempting to add voltage to both as I did with PX doesn't even seem to be working. So it seems I have even less control.
> 
> It still doesn't change the fact that adding voltage is really a band aid fix. The card gives itself plenty by itself. For some reason when paired with my other though, it doesn't give itself near as many volts which causes problems.
> 
> Man, talk about frustrating.


Just out of interest, do both cards have the same BIOS ?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Just out of interest, do both cards have the same BIOS ?


I will check and edit this post. That is a good thought. I do need to correct myself as it appears I can adjust both cards the same way PX did with AB, but I needed to move the slider to +25 to see the same response with AB that I saw with +12 in PX. I originally tried +12 and saw nothing with AB, so I assumed I had no control. Will update with bios consistency.

Edit: Bios versions are indeed the same. 84.04.1F.00.82 both EVGA Superclocked with Nvidia cooler.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well unless I'm doing something wrong, I get the same results with MSI AB. In the options, I select unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitoring. I also chose reference design and tried standard MSI. It does not appear to be adjusting voltages in any way for an individual card. In fact, linking them together and attempting to add voltage to both as I did with PX doesn't even seem to be working. So it seems I have even less control.
> 
> It still doesn't change the fact that adding voltage is really a band aid fix. The card gives itself plenty by itself. For some reason when paired with my other though, it doesn't give itself near as many volts which causes problems.
> 
> Man, talk about frustrating.


Also out of interest, what happens if you swap the GPUs over in the PCIE slots? Top to bottom and vice versa, does the same card lose it's vCore or does the other card in that slot start acting up ?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Also out of interest, what happens if you swap the GPUs over in the PCIE slots? Top to bottom and vice versa, does the same card lose it's vCore or does the other card in that slot start acting up ?


I am going to try that next. I expect the same to occur since it will still slow down to match the lower card, but I will try to confirm.

Edit: Can confirm that nothing changes with GPU's switched around.

It appears that because the better card slows down to match the worse one, it never accesses a voltage bin higher than what it requires for 1380 MHz. Also, it appears there is no way to add voltage to one of the cards without the other, meaning that I will never be able to bring the voltage gap together to match what they operate each by themselves. This is nearly laughable, although ironically I'm not laughing.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Alright, I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit.
> 
> Any others with a similar experience and/or a solution?


Everyone with SLI has this problem, all you have to do is search at Nvidia forums as an example.

Easiest way to "fix" this is to mod your BIOS and simply set the volts to your liking.


----------



## gagac1971

my best score so far on 980 strix....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5483185?
1516 mhz core
2078 memory


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Everyone with SLI has this problem, all you have to do is search at Nvidia forums as an example.
> 
> Easiest way to "fix" this is to mod your BIOS and simply set the volts to your liking.


Well, frankly I didn't spend $1300+ to spend days searching forums for fixes or to void my warranty by fixing their junk myself, so I guess I'll just have to send them back.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I am going to try that next. I expect the same to occur since it will still slow down to match the lower card, but I will try to confirm.
> 
> Edit: Can confirm that nothing changes with GPU's switched around.
> 
> It appears that because the better card slows down to match the worse one, it never accesses a voltage bin higher than what it requires for 1380 MHz. Also, it appears there is no way to add voltage to one of the cards without the other, meaning that I will never be able to bring the voltage gap together to match what they operate each by themselves. This is nearly laughable, although ironically I'm not laughing.


You can't disable the sync similar processors in Afterburner and create separate 3D profiles for each card?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> You can't disable the sync similar processors in Afterburner and create separate 3D profiles for each card?


You can disable sync and give them different clocks and whatnot, but I have been completely unsuccessful in controlling the voltage on one card but not the other. According to error-id10t it sounds as if this is a known and common thing for SLI. The problem is because Maxwell cards obviously auto-sync clocks in SLI and they don't give you individual card voltage control. When one card downclocks (and downvolts) to match another, you can't recover those lost voltage bins. This results in your _good_ card holding you _back_. Mind blown. Well done, Nvidia.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> You can disable sync and give them different clocks and whatnot, but I have been completely unsuccessful in controlling the voltage on one card but not the other. According to error-id10t it sounds as if this is a known and common thing for SLI. The problem is because Maxwell cards obviously auto-sync clocks in SLI and they don't give you individual card voltage control. When one card downclocks (and downvolts) to match another, you can't recover those lost voltage bins. This results in your _good_ card holding you _back_. Mind blown. Well done, Nvidia.


So basically if one card is stable at 1.100v for 1500MHz and the other is only stable at 1.25v for 1500MHz, it will still downvolt the 1.25v card to 1.100v and also try to ramp it up to 1500Mhz?

So the only workaround you have with software would be to find out what clock speed the 1.25v GPU is stable at with 1.100v, and lock both the GPUs clocks to that ?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> So basically if one card is stable at 1.100v for 1500MHz and the other is only stable at 1.25v for 1500MHz, it will still downvolt the 1.25v card to 1.100v and also try to ramp it up to 1500Mhz?


That's not the issue, no. It has to do with what they boost to out of the box. Take my two cards for example. Out of the box, card 1 will boost to 1419 at 1.225V. Card 2 boosts to 1380 at 1.212V. When put in SLI, it automatically syncs the clocks. That means that card 1 will be downclocked to 1380 MHz and the matching volt bin, which for this particular card is 1.156V. That now becomes the max volt bin without overvolting. So say I now "overclock" them to 1419. Now they will be running card 1 at 1419 at 1.156V (1.225V out of the box) and card 2 at 1419 at 1.212V (same voltage as before). Continuing to overclock will not raise these voltages. So without the ability to add the 0.07V back to card 1 that it lost in the sync downclock, you can't get it back. That means you are limited to 1.156V on card 1 if you don't also add voltage to card 2.

As we know from the Kepler (GK110) days, your max overclock on factory bios will almost always come at default max voltage because raising it will only raise the power draw causing throttling sooner. So increasing voltage to both simultaneously isn't a good answer, but is the only option short of voiding the warranty by fixing the bios yourself.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well, frankly I didn't spend $1300+ to spend days searching forums for fixes or to void my warranty by fixing their junk myself, so I guess I'll just have to send them back.


I can confirm that it work though. Had major issue with these cards in sli, the voltages would be all over the place and the cards were not stable.

Flashed them to a custom bios. Now I have 4 cards happily running at 1531 core.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's not the issue, no. It has to do with what they boost to out of the box. Take my two cards for example. Out of the box, card 1 will boost to 1419 at 1.225V. Card 2 boosts to 1380 at 1.212V. When put in SLI, it automatically syncs the clocks. That means that card 1 will be downclocked to 1380 MHz and the matching volt bin, which for this particular card is 1.156V. That now becomes the max volt bin without overvolting. So say I now "overclock" them to 1419. Now they will be running card 1 at 1419 at 1.156V (1.225V out of the box) and card 2 at 1419 at 1.212V (same voltage as before). Continuing to overclock will not raise these voltages. So without the ability to add the 0.07V back to card 1 that it lost in the sync downclock, you can't get it back. That means you are limited to 1.156V on card 1 if you don't also add voltage to card 2.
> 
> As we know from the Kepler (GK110) days, your max overclock on factory bios will almost always come at default max voltage because raising it will only raise the power draw causing throttling sooner. So increasing voltage to both simultaneously isn't a good answer, but is the only option short of voiding the warranty by fixing the bios yourself.


Surely they would have known this happens and that all cards boost to different clocks with different voltages, and that syncing them is obviously going to cause problems for one of the cards?

If you flash back the original BIOS before RMA, how would they know you'd modded it?

Not that we should have to do something so extreme in order to get expensive hardware working properly

EDIT - And as I've said before, I am not a fan of boost clocks period, I much preferred the old tried and tested method, DIY


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can confirm that it work though. Had major issue with these cards in sli, the voltages would be all over the place and the cards were not stable.
> 
> Flashed them to a custom bios. Now I have 4 cards happily running at 1531 core.


Oh I know it works. I spent $2000 on two Titans and the first thing I had to do was void the warranty by flashing the bios because they ran like complete garbage with the factory bios. Ran like tops after that. However, let me tell you a little story about flashing the bios.

When EVGA Precision X got revamped and they made the new one, the first few versions were not good. I try to keep software up to date so I usually download the newest stuff. I installed it and set my auto fan curve. What I didn't know was that there was a killer fan bug in the new version. If you had Auto selected on start up, it would manually set the fan speed to whatever it was when Precision X took over upon first booting the computer. That meant that the fan speed was manually set somewhere in the 30's as soon as PX loaded. Long story short, if I didn't have boost to throttle my 780 Ti back to like 400 MHz, it would have destroyed itself. I was very lucky that it didn't anyways because it got absurdly hot. Knock on wood, there were no lasting effects. Turns out 30% fan speed isn't enough to dissipate 265W. Who would have guessed? The real scary part? I had a modded bios on my card just days before that would have completely destroyed the card had I not luckily flashed it back.

I was days away from having a $730 paperweight had that modded bios still been on there because of a buggy early software build from EVGA. I told myself at that moment that I would never flash my bios again because I simply can't afford to have something bad happen no matter how out there it may be and it may not even be your fault at all. But you will get to pay for it.

So while that would be an option, I'm just not going to do it. It's not my job to risk my hard earned cash because of their worthless bios'. This is now the *fourth* series where modding a bios has pretty much been necessary if you didn't want the cards to run like trash. That's crap and I'm done with it. It's not like I'm even trying to go outside of factory voltage or power limits. I just want them to run what they so willingly will by themselves, but because of horrible bios' they won't when together.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> If you flash back the original BIOS before RMA, how would they know you'd modded it?


Well they wouldn't. That's if you have the luxury of an operating card to flash back to. See my story above for why I refuse to take the risk.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Oh I know it works. I spent $2000 on two Titans and the first thing I had to do was void the warranty by flashing the bios because they ran like complete garbage with the factory bios. Ran like tops after that. However, let me tell you a little story about flashing the bios.
> 
> When EVGA Precision X got revamped and they made the new one, the first few versions were not good. I try to keep software up to date so I usually download the newest stuff. I installed it and set my auto fan curve. What I didn't know was that there was a killer fan bug in the new version. If you had Auto selected on start up, it would manually set the fan speed to whatever it was when Precision X took over upon first booting the computer. That meant that the fan speed was manually set somewhere in the 30's as soon as PX loaded. Long story short, if I didn't have boost to throttle my 780 Ti back to like 400 MHz, it would have destroyed itself. I was very lucky that it didn't anyways because it got absurdly hot. Turns out 30% fan speed isn't enough to dissipate 265W. Who would have guessed? The real scary part? I had a modded bios on my card just days before that would have completely destroyed the card had I not luckily flashed it back.
> 
> I was days away from having a $730 paperweight had that modded bios still been on there because of a buggy early software build from EVGA. I told myself at that moment that I would never flash my bios again because I simply can't afford to have something bad happen no matter how out there it may be and it may not even be your fault at all. But you will get to pay for it.
> 
> So while that would be an option, I'm just not going to do it. It's not my job to risk my hard earned cash because of their worthless bios'. This is now the *fourth* series where modding a bios has pretty much been necessary if you didn't want the cards to run like trash. That's crap and I'm done with it. It's not like I'm even trying to go outside of factory voltage or power limits. I just want them to run what they so willingly will by themselves, but because of horrible bios' they won't when together.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. We shouldn't have to modify our cards in order to get them just to run well. However, as you've said this is the *fourth* time you're having to do this. Perhaps trying the other camp was a wiser solution? Fool me once, and all that sort of thing.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I agree with you wholeheartedly. We shouldn't have to modify our cards in order to get them just to run well. However, as you've said this is the *fourth* time you're having to do this. Perhaps trying the other camp was a wiser solution? Fool me once, and all that sort of thing.


Frankly, Nvidia cards have just been a lot better lately, so it's hard to switch camps. Although I'm getting much closer than I've ever been before.

They've been cooler, quieter, better performing, and come with a load of features that really can't be matched by AMD (Shadowplay which I use, G-Sync which I will use when I upgrade monitors next, etc.). They also have that awesome cooler which is very high quality and something I'm very drawn to. EVGA has also been very good to me, and they're obviously only an Nvidia AIB.

That said, they know all of this, and this is what allows them to do whatever they want when it comes to locking these cards down. They know they are better and can get away with it and still pull 70% market share.

So, buy the inferior product to prove a point that will never be felt by Nvidia? Or buy the better product and accept that it isn't what it could be just because they can? I don't know.


----------



## BitsandBytez

I moved to my 980 after being with AMD for decades, and to be honest, I will be sticking with NVIDIA, it comes with it's faults, but optimisation for games is 2nd to none compared to AMD, I had a 295X2 before this, and a 290 before that, and this 980 wipes the floor with them both - the same games that the AMD cards juddered and stuttered and bugged out on, run smooth and well with NVIDIA, power was not the problem, optimisation was

And the 295X2, well, basically it was reduced to a 290X for the majority of games due to CrossFire not working for almost everything other than benchmarks

They say the grass isn't always greener, but on the green side, it is definitely greener in my experience

Multi-GPUs is another thing though, I will never be going back to that type of setup, I tried CrossFire about 7 years ago and it was terrible then, I tried it again a few months ago and it was still terrible, and from everything I read, SLI although better, is far from perfect


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> I moved to my 980 after being with AMD for decades, and to be honest, I will be sticking with NVIDIA, it comes with it's faults, but optimisation for games is 2nd to none compared to AMD, I had a 295X2 before this, and a 290 before that, and this 980 wipes the floor with them both - the same games that the AMD cards juddered and stuttered and bugged out on, run smooth and well with NVIDIA, power was not the problem, optimisation was
> 
> And the 295X2, well, basically it was reduced to a 290X for the majority of games due to CrossFire not working for almost everything other than benchmarks
> 
> They say the grass isn't always greener, but on the green side, it is definitely greener in my experience
> 
> Multi-GPUs is another thing though, I will never be going back to that type of setup, I tried CrossFire about 7 years ago and it was terrible then, I tried it again a few months ago and it was still terrible, and from everything I read, SLI although better, is far from perfect


That's a living, breathing testimony to exactly why I haven't been able to switch camps.

I have always had multi-GPU's, and it's what I'd like to get back to. From 275's to Titans, 780 Ti's and a whole boatload of cards in between, I've always had a pair. I sold my second 780 Ti late last summer because I was going to be gone for ~3 months for work and knew this 900 series would be coming out. I didn't want to lose a bunch of resale value on two cards with them both just sitting there collecting dust. So I sold one. I'm very much regretting that now, and hindsight being what it is I wouldn't have lost much resale value at all by keeping it, but you don't know that then.

SLI has actually been very good to me over time. I've had very few games where it didn't work, and even less that couldn't be made to work with a little tweaking to the SLI bits in the driver. The whole microstutter with SLI thing hasn't been around for a long time, either. I wouldn't be scared of Nvidia's SLI, but you have entirely scared me from AMD Crossfire.


----------



## King PWNinater

This is why I am an EVGA fanboy. I got 2 290s last Summer, but Screw that. I'm switching to The Green when Nvidia's next Flagship card is out (980TI?) .


----------



## Rei86

I've always been an EVGA fanboy but...

Their forum policies is screwy at times, they charge the most sometimes and you don't get the same presentation as say Asus, and they still make you buy freaking backplates... I hope this is the last generation of cards where they make you purchase the BP separately. But I guess at least they give you that option vs someone like Gigabyte where if they don't have it you'll have to email support.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well, frankly I didn't spend $1300+ to spend days searching forums for fixes or to void my warranty by fixing their junk myself, so I guess I'll just have to send them back.


I think that is the best option for you. If you aren't willing to do a simple BIOS flash (Only voids warranty if you rat yourself out), just send them back.

*edit*

Just read your post back there and I understand what you mean for sure. However, EVGA nor any other company dumps the bios and does a 1:1 compare of it to the orginal they distributed with the card.

If they did you'd be screwed. They don't though, trust me. I've sent in many, many cards with nodded BIOSes and I have never been denied an RMA for it. I can tell you, for sure if you did the mod required you would not be denied an RMA if one or both died.

Just my 0.02.


----------



## tcclaviger

TL/DR: Will the Shamino 980_xx Strix BIOS series work on a Poseidon?!

I recently purchased an Asus Poseidon 980. At stock speeds I was pretty impressed, it lets me play most games maxed out on my Tempest 270 OC, usually holding at the 110hz refresh I use or better frame rate.

I started playing a few new titles that could run at full "ultra" settings, whatever the game had and found it could use a little more ass so I started OCing the card.

Long story short, found the modify204 software after trying to adjust things in the bios and realizing the board could give a flying f what you set the bios to, it generally does what it wants for voltage lol.

As it is now voltage modification turned out to be a total bust for my Poseidon









*ASIC: 73.5
Stable Boost Clock: 1490 mhz
Stable Memory Clock: 1878 mhz
HWiNFO64 Reported core voltage: 1176 vcore (Yes I know it's not totally accurate)
Highest TDP: 120.675
Temps: Before heat soaking GPU stays around 45c. If I run it for along time, more than an hour with very high load, like when playing farcry 4 etc the temps are absolute garbage and I am actually embarrassed to say they hit 60c at full load under water once the system heat soaks, takes about an hour of thermal load.
*
Loop issues: It is a Matx cube (Fractal Design Node 804) and I am running a very small loop that certainly needs more radiator (2 240 ST30s, 1 140 60mm thick all push only until tomorrow), and the fans are all GT AP 13s so, it's silent! The loop has CPU (3960x @ 4.7) R4G VRM block, RAM blocks, GTX 980 at the moment. More rads/fans/etc are arriving tomorrow from frozencpu







When done the build will be 4x 240 ST30s in push/pull with GT AP13s, MCP50X, EK DCP 4.0 and the extra three fan slots will be populated with Panaflo H1As as exhaust fans regulated down to 5.5volts to make them very quiet. Finally, I will add the aquaaero 5 LT and aquacomputer flow meter so I can set the flow at 1.1 GPM and not be concerned with it after that, as it is now, I keep it regulated to ramp up pump speed with CPU temperature, not optimal for GPU cooling in any way :/

If I try to increase voltage to get more overclocking room I quickly hit the TDP cap, which, after reviewing the stock bios for the Poseidon, is already elevated beyond reference by some degree. I can run with modify settings of 122500/100, which translates to 1.188 in HWiNFO64, and stay just under the 125% cap, actually logged peak as 123%, but even then I get no more OCing room out of the card. Doesn't matter if the temps are held in the 40c range or up at the 60c range, same clocks always have issues.

I can pass all benchmarks at 1516 mhz core with stock voltage, however there are artifacts present. Even at 1501 there are artifacts sadly. Does this mean my card is just stuck at a touch under 1500 regardless? If it doesn't indicate that, and you have had similar experience with your 980 please let me know, I will hard mod the Power Limit resistors so I can push the 1.3v I probably need to.

I have attached the poseidon bios for people to have/use/whatever, but I found that any alteration to the power table results in a "Problem with the device" error in windows and it fails to load the driver. The Common tables do effect the base clock and boost clock. The Voltage table does nothing.

Does anyone know if there is a Shamino bios for the Poseidon? I cant seem to get KPC forum to load, seems the page is down, tested on 3 different networks.

Considering selling this and getting a matrix and jumping the LN2 pads so I have the full control I expect from a ROG product EVGA Kingpin because, well, because I can and it should clock like mad!

PoseidonBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## hertz9753

@skyn3t Where are you?


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @skyn3t Where are you?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> TL/DR: Will the Shamino 980_xx Strix BIOS series work on a Poseidon?!
> 
> I recently purchased an Asus Poseidon 980. At stock speeds I was pretty impressed, it lets me play most games maxed out on my Tempest 270 OC, usually holding at the 110hz refresh I use or better frame rate.
> 
> I started playing a few new titles that could run at full "ultra" settings, whatever the game had and found it could use a little more ass so I started OCing the card.
> 
> Long story short, found the modify204 software after trying to adjust things in the bios and realizing the board could give a flying f what you set the bios to, it generally does what it wants for voltage lol.
> 
> As it is now voltage modification turned out to be a total bust for my Poseidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASIC: 73.5
> Stable Boost Clock: 1490 mhz
> Stable Memory Clock: 1878 mhz
> HWiNFO64 Reported core voltage: 1176 vcore (Yes I know it's not totally accurate)
> Highest TDP: 120.675
> Temps: Before heat soaking GPU stays around 45c. If I run it for along time, more than an hour with very high load, like when playing farcry 4 etc the temps are absolute garbage and I am actually embarrassed to say they hit 60c at full load under water once the system heat soaks, takes about an hour of thermal load.
> *
> Loop issues: It is a Matx cube (Fractal Design Node 804) and I am running a very small loop that certainly needs more radiator (2 240 ST30s, 1 140 60mm thick all push only until tomorrow), and the fans are all GT AP 13s so, it's silent! The loop has CPU (3960x @ 4.7) R4G VRM block, RAM blocks, GTX 980 at the moment. More rads/fans/etc are arriving tomorrow from frozencpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When done the build will be 4x 240 ST30s in push/pull with GT AP13s, MCP50X, EK DCP 4.0 and the extra three fan slots will be populated with Panaflo H1As as exhaust fans regulated down to 5.5volts to make them very quiet. Finally, I will add the aquaaero 5 LT and aquacomputer flow meter so I can set the flow at 1.1 GPM and not be concerned with it after that, as it is now, I keep it regulated to ramp up pump speed with CPU temperature, not optimal for GPU cooling in any way :/
> 
> If I try to increase voltage to get more overclocking room I quickly hit the TDP cap, which, after reviewing the stock bios for the Poseidon, is already elevated beyond reference by some degree. I can run with modify settings of 122500/100, which translates to 1.188 in HWiNFO64, and stay just under the 125% cap, actually logged peak as 123%, but even then I get no more OCing room out of the card. Doesn't matter if the temps are held in the 40c range or up at the 60c range, same clocks always have issues.
> 
> I can pass all benchmarks at 1516 mhz core with stock voltage, however there are artifacts present. Even at 1501 there are artifacts sadly. Does this mean my card is just stuck at a touch under 1500 regardless? If it doesn't indicate that, and you have had similar experience with your 980 please let me know, I will hard mod the Power Limit resistors so I can push the 1.3v I probably need to.
> 
> I have attached the poseidon bios for people to have/use/whatever, but I found that any alteration to the power table results in a "Problem with the device" error in windows and it fails to load the driver. The Common tables do effect the base clock and boost clock. The Voltage table does nothing.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a Shamino bios for the Poseidon? I cant seem to get KPC forum to load, seems the page is down, tested on 3 different networks.
> 
> Considering selling this and getting a matrix and jumping the LN2 pads so I have the full control I expect from a ROG product EVGA Kingpin because, well, because I can and it should clock like mad!
> 
> PoseidonBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


Asus posiedon and strix gtx980 are identical pcb.


----------



## tcclaviger

THanks for confirming that. Don't understand the wildly different BIOS settings.

Kind of a moot point now, I used some liquid ultra TIM, quite conductive, to semi-permanently hardmod power limiting from ever occuring.

Unfortunately I can't test today to find how high it goes with 1.3/1.4 vts, waiting on new water pumps, etc...

So has anyone installed a strix bios in a poseidon?


----------



## Lukas026

Hey guys

I know this is kind of lame, but does anybody know exact specs of the screws used on GTX980 blower card, which are used for holding the cooler on card ?

I have seen many videos about removing the cooler itself, but I need to know the spec of screws used on it.

There should be 4 types at all:

a) 4x spring loaded screw (in the middle)
b) 13x small screws on the backplate
c) 2x smaller screws near GPU area, which are visible only when backplate is removed
d) 2x screws in display output section of the card

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## ExpertFett

Anyone have any interest in 2 Razor water blocks for reference MSI 980's? Ordered two from frozen cpu and was assured they would fit my models, which they do not. Now they wont let me return them because I opened the boxes(so i could see the screw holes on the block) I know this isnt the right place for this, but dont have enough rep to sell on the site, and really need to sell these before they plummet in price im just boned. Thanks!!!


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExpertFett*
> 
> Anyone have any interest in 2 Razor water blocks for reference MSI 980's? Ordered two from frozen cpu and was assured they would fit my models, which they do not. Now they wont let me return them because I opened the boxes(so i could see the screw holes on the block) I know this isnt the right place for this, but dont have enough rep to sell on the site, and really need to sell these before they plummet in price im just boned. Thanks!!!


Pretty sure they should accept returns after you opened the box, what if there was a great big crack in one of them?

Id push for them to accept them back


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExpertFett*
> 
> Anyone have any interest in 2 Razor water blocks for reference MSI 980's? Ordered two from frozen cpu and was assured they would fit my models, which they do not. Now they wont let me return them because I opened the boxes(so i could see the screw holes on the block) I know this isnt the right place for this, but dont have enough rep to sell on the site, and really need to sell these before they plummet in price im just boned. Thanks!!!


Sounds like to me you need to go higher up the food chain i used to work in retail and if you haven't had them for longer than it says on the receipt then they must give back your money or report them to the Better Business Bureau


----------



## RKDxpress

What do they fit? If not msi 980? Do they fit reference boards?


----------



## hertz9753

I'm just getting started and I can't join because of GPU-Z. My anti-virus won't let me download it. I folded almost 45 million points for TPU a couple years and still talk to some of those guys.



Running folding on core 15's for now. I'm pretty sure that I could go higher. Running Nvidia 347.09 drivers.

Right click on the picture open for the new people.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm just getting started and I can't join because of GPU-Z. My anti-virus won't let me download it. I folded almost 45 million points for TPU a couple years and still talk to some of those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Running folding on core 15's for now. I'm pretty sure that I could go higher. Running Nvidia 347.09 drivers.
> 
> Right click on the picture open for the new people.


Core 15s are killing my PPD... 330k to 80k when I fold 15 vs 17 or 18... I don't deny them though. These units need to get done and I think a lot of people are purposely avoiding them because of the points. The points is just a game. It needs to get done.


----------



## tcclaviger

Redid my whole rig yesterday and have some good news!! Just goes to show how important the setup of a loop is to performance, cut 10c off the GPU and 11c off the CPU just by reconfiguring my case setup!

Well, I can confirm that the Strix Bioses work in the Poseidon, yay. Working to find the amount of room they allow still, but so far I have reached +206core/+300mem in afterburner and modify is set at 123750/100, Temps staying right at 50c in 25c ambients at nearly silent fan speeds. Will see if they will scale to 1600 max boost without artifacts or crashes tomorrow.

Flirting with 16k graphics score in firestrike.


----------



## mddog222

Now all we need is a higher voltage Vbios for the strix. Cant stand the 1.212v cap on these monsters. I get 1510Mhz on the core at like 55 degrees C. I crave MORE!


----------



## hertz9753

Other people do post here.







I'm back to folding core 15's, OC is coming up though. I don't need silent running wih this card.



Some of you guys make this so complicated.


----------



## Darkpriest667

@Alatar just informed everyone in the 390 news rumors thread that we have a mid range card. Can you tell me where I can buy a faster card I feel so lowly having a mid range card. I want whatever is better since September when this pathetic mid range card was released. I thought I had the fastest card on the market, but apparently these benchmarks have been lying to me.










Also props to myself for getting to mention and harass Alatar on my 4000th post #1stworldproblems #Iactuallyhatehashtags #givingalatarcrapbefore1stcupofcoffee

That may be the finest post I've made on this board. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Silent Scone

Titan users get small man syndrome









He's saying it's midrange to push your buttons and it's worked apparently. What the 980 really is a taste tester of the architecture, so no it's not a midrange card however the bigger pie is yet to come. The factors that make people refer to it as a mid-range card like the smaller memory bus and alike, is all down to cost.

Make of it what you will, Nvidia don't get accused of milking consumers for no reason







The 980 GTX _is_ Nvidia's flagship product, but I doubt it'll stay that way for very long.


----------



## MrRico

My best result with GPU at 1.6ghz and 5820K at 4.4ghz.
Used GameStable bios made by zoson.


----------



## gagac1971

this blody CHiL CHL8318 is f.....ing up whit voltage above 1.21v on asus gtx 980 strix.....
where is the some cleaver guy ho will unlock this chip?
looking for him.....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> this blody CHiL CHL8318 is f.....ing up whit voltage above 1.21v on asus gtx 980 strix.....
> where is the some cleaver guy ho will unlock this chip?
> looking for him.....


lololol i will pay him if its necessary.....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lololol i will pay him if its necessary.....


...........
Lol @szeged


----------



## gagac1971

i am already checking the chip and starting to think how to enter in program and how to menage to do something whit him.....
lolololol and my job is waiter in restaurant....


----------



## gagac1971

men when applying voltage will pass threw vrm say 1.265v but when get to that chip and later just coming out 1.21v...


----------



## hertz9753

It should be @szeged I think.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @skyn3t Where are you?


Nvidia must of paid him off to stop making bios's


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, I need help ocing my gpu using voltage adjustement. So far this card has been amazing for the memory. Ran it as high as 8606, no voltage adjustments. had to back it off after a cpl of runs but WOW!!!

Strix 980 with an EK Nickel Acetal block 2 480 rads and an EK Supremacy Gold cpu block. The cpu hasn't gotten warm from ocing yet, so it's just a matter of finding what else needs to be adjusted.

Completely new bios, not that experienced either so it's been FUN!!! Rriighhhtttt.Lol:thumb:

Where should I adjust the ring voltage to, for a start?

Uncore/offset I've had this all over so not too sure where it should be really. 10-15 then 50-60 then 80-95.

Mostly inexperience with the EVGA boards bios. at this point

FF


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Nvidia must of paid him off to stop making bios's


lol, you may joke, but....


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys and gals!









I'm an happy new owner of a MSI GTX980 G1 ... and i have a couple of doubts and i wanted to ask for your help

a) Is it safe to increase the voltage on this card ( via Afterburner ) ?
b) What's the best 24/7 oc settings for these cards?

I'm just finishing my CPU oc and now i'll go to the GPU but before i do anything i wanted to read some feedback about the questions above.

Thank you
Pedro


----------



## MrRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an happy new owner of a MSI GTX980 G1 ... and i have a couple of doubts and i wanted to ask for your help
> 
> a) Is it safe to increase the voltage on this card ( via Afterburner ) ?
> b) What's the best 24/7 oc settings for these cards?
> 
> I'm just finishing my CPU oc and now i'll go to the GPU but before i do anything i wanted to read some feedback about the questions above.
> 
> Thank you
> Pedro


The 24/7 OC setting is usually 1.5ghz on stock voltage.
If your catd is good, it will not be problem.....
Do not raise the voltage, you will get TDP limit. You can use moded bios, but you will not go far, max +100mhz and it is not much diference.
and for mem is 4000mhz optimal.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an happy new owner of a MSI GTX980 G1 ... and i have a couple of doubts and i wanted to ask for your help
> 
> a) Is it safe to increase the voltage on this card ( via Afterburner ) ?
> b) What's the best 24/7 oc settings for these cards?
> 
> I'm just finishing my CPU oc and now i'll go to the GPU but before i do anything i wanted to read some feedback about the questions above.
> 
> Thank you
> Pedro


Go ahead and crank that sucker up as much as you want via MSI AB. You are all good as long as the temp stays below 70c. You'll probably reach a point where your GPU throttles so either lower your OC until it stops or flash a custom BIOS that's compatible with your GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

you are using shammy's softmod for the strix?? if not, here's your answer:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## Difunto

gotta love my idle temps in winter! imagine if i had them under water!

both fan speeds reached 69% max


----------



## hertz9753

Sombody likes whit...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Can someone with the 980 Matrix please email me the original LN2 bios from their card? I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## rintalahri

Love Hydrocopper water blocks!


----------



## gagac1971

i was playing whit gtx 980 strix on stock bios and whit Modfiy_GM204 tool....
my card is stable whit stock volts on 1510 mhz,applying voltage tool say in 1.24v or even higher cant menage to overclock higher....voltage is coming in for sure i am hitting almost max power target...
in hwinfo64 voltage is applying but i cant overclock higher then 1510 mhz....i know read whit dimm but i dont have dimm for know...
what do you think that is the problem -i am hitting max power target maybe?temp are never + then 60c....something is not wright here.....
maybe i need to try shamino s bios?is safe on air to play whit voltages and that modded bios?i think yes but depend of the temp....
help me here guys....


----------



## Silent Scone

Wow, someone managed to get hold of some...lol. Didn't seem like EK were taking EVGA seriously for awhile. A lot of them got pushed back to the back of the line.

I'll stick with my EK full copper blocks considering the price thanks.


----------



## rintalahri

I have EK block too , but i notice in both hydro/ek blocks that if you take backplate off, and try to
unscrew bolts, waterblock thread opens whit bolts.. and card is in middle, so you cant unscrew bolts open..
I take little tongs and try to hold threads, but thongs wont hold... and i accidentaly hit some card components
and little component went off.. i fix it local electric shop and they weld it back to card.... ok, now i buy hydros
and today i try to take backplate off.... and ****!! same thing... cant open bolts, becouse threads open too at the waterblock..

here is some pics...


----------



## Silent Scone

Trying to figure out what is going on there. You have to remove the stock backplate to fit either block as they're both the same. Didn't have any problems at all fitting my three...


----------



## rintalahri

Yes stock get easily, but when change ek:s block in card and ones tightening backplates bolts, they wont get open easily.
I did not over tightening bolts in this hydro block, i was very carefully, but it still wont open now... if i can get it open, i glue threads to the block, so they wont open same when you open screw...


----------



## sgman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> RMA? Those words have never been in my Vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't return it for the world. I'd rather burn it and put it through hell before I would give it back.
> Those are exactly the Heatsinks. You would just need 8 i believe. I bought 12 not realizing that the 4 facing the front of the window of your case would be covered by the black part of the EK Therm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are after the Mod.


Thank you for the confirmation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Love Hydrocopper water blocks!


Dang! that looks good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Can someone with the 980 Matrix please email me the original LN2 bios from their card? I'll be forever grateful.


pm centvalny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i was playing whit gtx 980 strix on stock bios and whit Modfiy_GM204 tool....
> my card is stable whit stock volts on 1510 mhz,applying voltage tool say in 1.24v or even higher cant menage to overclock higher....voltage is coming in for sure i am hitting almost max power target...
> in hwinfo64 voltage is applying but i cant overclock higher then 1510 mhz....i know read whit dimm but i dont have dimm for know...
> what do you think that is the problem -i am hitting max power target maybe?temp are never + then 60c....something is not wright here.....
> maybe i need to try shamino s bios?is safe on air to play whit voltages and that modded bios?i think yes but depend of the temp....
> help me here guys....


the mod tool will not work with the stock bios. use the 980_70_2d bios (posted by coolio on the kingpincooling forum) with air cooling and watch the voltage. note - you must have Asus GPU tweak open for the voltage mod tool to work. Use a DMM to actually know what voltage you are using, otherwise, you have no clue what it is.

980_70_2D.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pm centvalny.
> the mod tool will not work with the stock bios. use the 980_70_2d bios (posted by coolio on the kingpincooling forum) with air cooling and watch the voltage. note - you must have Asus GPU tweak open for the voltage mod tool to work. Use a DMM to actually know what voltage you are using, otherwise, you have no clue what it is.
> 
> 980_70_2D.zip 136k .zip file


thank you so much man...i knew it that is not working on stock bios,itried everything on stock bios...
one question so also i will need gpu tweak in order to work?so no precision x or msi?ok....and about voltage slider in gpu tweak i will leave him off- of course?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thank you so much man...i knew it that is not working on stock bios,itried everything on stock bios...
> one question so also i will need gpu tweak in order to work?so no precision x or msi?ok....and about voltage slider in gpu tweak i will leave him off- of course?


just need to have GPU tweak open during the softmod executable. then you can close it and use AB to set clocks. (PX? nah... lol)


----------



## SDhydro

Gputweak is only needed for sli to sync cards. If your running a single gtx980 strix than gputweak isnt needed. I Don't even have gputweak installed. Also ive used the softmod with the stock bios and ot does work. But you have power limit to worry about. Gagac1971 everyone has tried to help you and yet your stilk not using a dmm like everyone told you. Please get a dmm to read volts and then go from there. Otherwise it seems like we have this same conversation every couple weeks or so. If i was you i would start listening and follow directions. The softmod on the strix 980 is the easiest thing to use. If you can't figure this out at this point than i dont know


----------



## tigertank79

Someone here with an Evga gtx980 acx 2.0 (04G-P4-2981-KR)? OC results? Thanks!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Someone here with an Evga gtx980 acx 2.0 (04G-P4-2981-KR)? OC results? Thanks!


tomorow i will get finally dimm but man like i told you some wierd stuff is going on....
when i play say bf4 on stock volts and stock clocks which is 1304 mhz is naturally rock stable and then i will apply ANY VALUE WHIT VOLTAGE TOOL CARD WILL START TO ARTIFACT......
sorry that we have same and same conversation all over again but don't worry i will don't bother you any more cos i will sell the card tomorrow and get some evga sc or gigabyte gaming g1 maybe.....
just DON'T LIKE THAT VOLTAGE TOOL FROM SHAMINO....sorry, but just don't like......


----------



## tigertank79

You have a Strix and I know the voltage cap on this card.......but my question is for an evga acx 2.0 with reference pcb and +87mV support by Msi Afterburner or PrecisionX.
Why have you quoted me?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> You have a Strix and I know the voltage cap on this card.......but my question is for an evga acx 2.0 with reference pcb and +87mV support by Msi Afterburner or PrecisionX.
> Why have you quoted me?


sorry lolol quote was been for sdhydro....lolol sorry


----------



## tigertank79

Ahahah no problem


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgman*
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! that looks good.


My Pleasure Bub and Good Luck.

TCO


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can confirm that it work though. Had major issue with these cards in sli, the voltages would be all over the place and the cards were not stable.
> 
> Flashed them to a custom bios. Now I have 4 cards happily running at 1531 core.


Can you point out what kind of custom flash you did to calm those cards in SLI at least the bios so i can take a look at it?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Gputweak is only needed for sli to sync cards. *If your running a single gtx980 strix than gputweak isnt needed*. I Don't even have gputweak installed. Also ive used the softmod with the stock bios and ot does work. But you have power limit to worry about. Gagac1971 everyone has tried to help you and yet your stilk not using a dmm like everyone told you. Please get a dmm to read volts and then go from there. Otherwise it seems like we have this same conversation every couple weeks or so. If i was you i would start listening and follow directions. The softmod on the strix 980 is the easiest thing to use. If you can't figure this out at this point than i dont know


didn't know (or try that)...







+1


----------



## JoeDirt

If anyone needs it.

NVFlash v5.199 with certificate checks bypassed:

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00641060741809753369


----------



## Sheddyjr

Gotta love my 980, massive improvements over my old 7970. Count me in the club!


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't really post in here, as the reference cards are a bit plain so not really a lot to talk about.

However I've decided to flash my SCs back to the reference clocks. Not entirely convinced all three are stable (whilst not limited to TDP on water) as has been reported by a few people. I don't think I'll have these long enough to be all that bothered, but just another nail in the coffin for factory overclocks.


----------



## error-id10t

Can someone here with a 980 run this program and show what you see, I want to know if you see what I see when running direct3dtest

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/150


----------



## error-id10t

Bumpy, are there no 980 owners? All I want to know is if you see 3.5GB or 4GB?

add: don't care if it's non-reference, that shouldn't matter.


----------



## hertz9753

I have one and it is folding right now.



I will check later.


----------



## error-id10t

Great thanks, fold on..!


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys I have 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings and I was gona sell them and hold out for possibly 2x AMD 390X but it seems that is even further away now.

So I was thinking of just grabing another GTX 980 Gaming and run it 3-way SLI, as I need a lil more power to run games at good frames @ 4096x2160.

But I have a Corsair AX860 PSU, was wondering is this enough juice for 3x 980's or should I upgrade to atleast AX1200i?

Also running a i7-5930K @ 4.2 GHz is this enough to releave any bottleneck?

All this is inside a Luxe case, will I experience any heating problems with a 3x MSI 980 gaming setup?


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bumpy, are there no 980 owners? All I want to know is if you see 3.5GB or 4GB?
> 
> add: don't care if it's non-reference, that shouldn't matter.


I have a strix I can test in about 2 & half hrs when I go on lunch break

Edit: also if you can link me to the program's you want me to try it with would be great, thx


----------



## tigertank79

Today I have installed my new evga gtx980 SC acx 2.0
Asic is 64,7% but my first impressions and first tests are good.
ACX 2.0 is good also, the fan is 0% up to 65°C but I modified fan profile with afterburner for 0% fan up to 40°C.

Only whit Heaven I have some artifact with 8Ghz vram(samsung)



http://imgur.com/vvxsTHS




http://imgur.com/yW7GXVS




http://imgur.com/6pA6SDX


----------



## 17mayis

count me in i got my MSI gtx 980 Gaming g4


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings and I was gona sell them and hold out for possibly 2x AMD 390X but it seems that is even further away now.
> 
> So I was thinking of just grabing another GTX 980 Gaming and run it 3-way SLI, as I need a lil more power to run games at good frames @ 4096x2160.
> 
> But I have a Corsair AX860 PSU, was wondering is this enough juice for 3x 980's or should I upgrade to atleast AX1200i?
> 
> Also running a i7-5930K @ 4.2 GHz is this enough to releave any bottleneck?
> 
> All this is inside a Luxe case, will I experience any heating problems with a 3x MSI 980 gaming setup?


I have two EVGA GTX980 SuperCloked, a 5930K @ 1.3V 4.2GHz and an AX860i.
My PC does not go over 550W when in full load. A third card will be good on your PSU.

5930K a bottleneck? hell no!


----------



## Clockster

So I got rid of my GTX970 and picked up a Galax GTX980 SOC.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX980 SuperCloked, a 5930K @ 1.3V 4.2GHz and an AX860i.
> My PC does not go over 550W when in full load. A third card will be good on your PSU.
> 
> 5930K a bottleneck? hell no!


My 5930K @ 4.2 is on 1.25v. Also, I am a lil afraid that having a 3rd 980 might bring my power usage either up close to the full 860W or maybe even over.

Dunno, in the middle of contemplaiting to get a Seasonic 1050W 80Plus Platinum, just to be safe. But I don't really want to fork out for another PSU if it really isn't necessary.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> My 5930K @ 4.2 is on 1.25v. Also, I am a lil afraid that having a 3rd 980 might bring my power usage either up close to the full 860W or maybe even over.
> 
> Dunno, in the middle of contemplaiting to get a Seasonic 1050W 80Plus Platinum, just to be safe. But I don't really want to fork out for another PSU if it really isn't necessary.


it isn't necessary.
a third cards add less power than a second card, a second card add less power than one card.

AX860i is the best safe choice.


----------



## fishingfanatic

So how do you like the 980?

My Strix is pretty friggin' awesome. Still new at voltages, so working on that atm. LOTS of reading to do....

















FF


----------



## Kindred1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> So how do you like the 980?
> 
> My Strix is pretty friggin' awesome. Still new at voltages, so working on that atm. LOTS of reading to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


So you were the one that bought the strix eh lol................Its cool i ended up buying a evga 980 SC Acx 2.0


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> this blody CHiL CHL8318 is f.....ing up whit voltage above 1.21v on asus gtx 980 strix.....
> where is the some cleaver guy ho will unlock this chip?
> looking for him.....


If you go to Kingping cooling forums and look in shamino's thread you will find what you are after. The cards are not voltage locked, PERIOD. The software currently available does not report the Vcore of the GPU if it rises over 1.212, except harwaremon, which reports the voltage wrong, but at least shows that it is changing.

Quick test to verify can be done as follows without a multi-meter or software to verify that your vcore is changing.

Load GPU-Z.
At stock voltage and your highest stable overclock, run firestrike. When finished view the GPU-Z max TDP.

Run modify204, use 1.22500/100 for your voltage and vdroop settings.

Re-run firestrike and after look at max TDP, it will be higher, and the only way that is possible is vcore has changed.

GG. Well played. Stop sounding like a noob about being "voltage locked"

Saw that later on you figured out how to use google and managed to adjust your voltage. You are stuck at 1510, but what is your Vcore? Have you measured it? If you have not, how do you know you are stuck?!


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> I have EK block too , but i notice in both hydro/ek blocks that if you take backplate off, and try to
> unscrew bolts, waterblock thread opens whit bolts.. and card is in middle, so you cant unscrew bolts open..
> I take little tongs and try to hold threads, but thongs wont hold... and i accidentaly hit some card components
> and little component went off.. i fix it local electric shop and they weld it back to card.... ok, now i buy hydros
> and today i try to take backplate off.... and ****!! same thing... cant open bolts, becouse threads open too at the waterblock..
> 
> here is some pics...


Use a tiny bit of oil/vaseline/grease etc on each bolt before putting them in. It will stop the from binding like that. Don't glue anything, it wont work and will just be ugly as ****.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Not the Strix you thought of. This is from kijiji bud. Almost went for that one, but not fast enough making up my mind...lol

Anyway, still reading....

I had the same card, and the EVGA actually starts at a much higher clock speed. Mine were 1367 factory whereas the Strix starts at 1279.

In sli they were pretty damn impressive! I would've loved to try them on water.

The EVGA never made it to water though.

FF


----------



## tcclaviger

New report on Poseidon BIOS and such:

If you use the Strix Shamino BIOS in a Poseidon it will work without issue, but does require extra voltage to achieve a given clock.

Alternativley you can save your stock bios and use the modify tool. Then copy the power tables from Shamino's bios into your stock Poseidon bios, now your TDP limit is 900 watts, but everything else is the way Asus intended it.

Using the second method above I have gained 30 mhz on my 24/7 gaming clocks, which now reside at 1530 and 122500/100 settings in modify. Temperatures are good, idling in the mid 30s (triple monitor holds the card at 1177mhz in idle and doesnt allow it to scale down) and hitting mid 40s at full load. VRM temps are getting to the mid 50s.

WARNING: Poseidon users, if you are watercooling and start to really up the voltage you need to monitor your VRM temps. Settings my card to 1580mhz/8000ram/125000-100 resulted in VRM temps of 85c at full load (read with hwmonitor) with core temps in the low 50s. Clearly, the hardest working part here is the VRM area, it is designed to operate up to 125c according to Asus, but I would not be comfortable above 90c because the card gives off so much heat that it warms everything else up in the case.

WARNING TWO: Recently there was a report of a second version of the STRIX appearing on the market. The known difference is the voltage measureing points. On the older version, GPU vcore was read from the middle point, on the new version is relocated to the correct point. Seems small, but the bios between the two cards is not compatible, the later card being 201kb, and the earlier a bit smaller at 19xkb if I remember correctly. Shamino's Strix bioses are confirmed to work in both versions.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> If you go to Kingping cooling forums and look in shamino's thread you will find what you are after. The cards are not voltage locked, PERIOD. The software currently available does not report the Vcore of the GPU if it rises over 1.212, except harwaremon, which reports the voltage wrong, but at least shows that it is changing.
> 
> Quick test to verify can be done as follows without a multi-meter or software to verify that your vcore is changing.
> 
> Load GPU-Z.
> At stock voltage and your highest stable overclock, run firestrike. When finished view the GPU-Z max TDP.
> 
> Run modify204, use 1.22500/100 for your voltage and vdroop settings.
> 
> Re-run firestrike and after look at max TDP, it will be higher, and the only way that is possible is vcore has changed.
> 
> GG. Well played. Stop sounding like a noob about being "voltage locked"
> 
> Saw that later on you figured out how to use google and managed to adjust your voltage. You are stuck at 1510, but what is your Vcore? Have you measured it? If you have not, how do you know you are stuck?!


lol i alwredy fix the issue whit strix voltage locked...i was been such a noob!!!
ok that is fixed,the problem in my case was been using whinfo64 in the same time whit overvolting...wierd is int?
but ok i have now another small problem....when i applied allow 1.265v via gpu tweak in games or benchmarks voltage is drooping to say 1.23v from 1,26v...how can i fix that power target issue maybe i can copy values from shamino bios to my original bios?what do you think?
i will bee on air for now and i think that will stay on air....


----------



## tcclaviger

That would be caused by vdroop, and you want it to droop some. It is designed into chips and VRMs to avoid spikes. If those numbers are not measured with a DMM you have no idea what your voltages are, you could be pushing 1.22 volts or you could be pushing 1.5volts.....

Don't worry about the vdroop, worry about VRM temperatures of the Strix, they will dictate your upper limit on clocks, especially on air cooling.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> That would be caused by vdroop, and you want it to droop some. It is designed into chips and VRMs to avoid spikes. If those numbers are not measured with a DMM you have no idea what your voltages are, you could be pushing 1.22 volts or you could be pushing 1.5volts.....
> 
> Don't worry about the vdroop, worry about VRM temperatures of the Strix, they will dictate your upper limit on clocks, especially on air cooling.


and from your explation let stick on regular bios or i can do something whit power target values?what do you think?


----------



## gagac1971

card is reaching max power target quickly...


----------



## gagac1971

i notice when power target dont pass about 30% voltage is up to 1.265v fixed but when i enter in games naturally power target is rising but voltage drooping....is normal thing but what you think -maybe copying from shamino bios power target values and trying again....
hey also this bios is in gpu tweak program when i installed gpu tweak and went to my disk and in gpu tweak program i founded this bios inside...crazy is int ?
here is the bios...

NV_LN2_P_980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## gagac1971

maybe i will flash this bios on my strix...what do you think?
thanks in advance...


----------



## gagac1971

you know the truly problem is that voltage is drooping from 1.265v to 1.23v...i am just trying to fix that in some acceptably level....


----------



## gagac1971

and what is the best program to measured vrm temp on gtx 980 strix?nwinfo64 just gave me a lot of problems during the overvolting and benchmarks..
do we have another program?


----------



## tcclaviger

hwmonitor is the only one I know of that shows it.

@TheCautiousOne - Love the post below this one


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and what is the best program to measured vrm temp on gtx 980 strix?nwinfo64 just gave me a lot of problems during the overvolting and benchmarks..
> do we have another program?


Please Edit Previous post to incorporate your many afterthoughts.

The Cautious One


----------



## Duddits1

I have just RMA:d my Asus Strix 970 (****ty card, 61% asic, max boost 1455 and that was under water)
I am planning on bying EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 and putting a waterblock on it.
BUT, is it possible to change volt with this card?
Or is there another card you recomend for me?
And then I do not mean Evga Classy or something like that, I have a limited budget


----------



## tcclaviger

Duddits,
Yes changing voltage is as simple as editing voltage in a text file, saving it. Then run an application as admin. Done. If you want to remove the TDP limits there is one more step, Install the ASUS Strix bios by Shamino.


----------



## Duddits1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Duddits,
> Yes changing voltage is as simple as editing voltage in a text file, saving it. Then run an application as admin. Done. If you want to remove the TDP limits there is one more step, Install the ASUS Strix bios by Shamino.


Do you mean that I should buy Asus Strix 980?
Or can I install that bios on an Evga card?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> Do you mean that I should buy Asus Strix 980?
> Or can I install that bios on an Evga card?


I was wondering the same thing, But I believe you can Install it for the EVGA

The Cautious One


----------



## tcclaviger

The Strix bios is known to work in:

Asus Strix, both PCBs
Asus Poseidon
Asus Matrix
EVGA Classified

Those are just the ones I know off the top of my head, however, I am positive there are other cards it will work in, but I cannot vouch for any certain card. I do recall reading something about the EVGA FTW and GB G1, but I don't remember for sure if it was verified to work in them.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Please Edit Previous post to incorporate your many afterthoughts.
> 
> The Cautious One


ha ok thanks man ....


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Please Edit Previous post to incorporate your many afterthoughts.
> 
> The Cautious One


haha was just about to post this


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

decided to run a different bios on the strix; believe its the 980p rom or the 2D rom(flashed a few different ones and those are the ones i currently have in my nvflash folder so i know its one or the other) but heres some benches-


----------



## Lukas026

Hello guys

Today I bought a brand new ASUS GTX980 Strix card and I would like to ask you a few questions.

1) Is there any BIOS worth flashing for some better overclocking potential / higher power target / other stuff ? I mean I read Zosan thread about his own BIOS but it seems like Strix cards are a little bit different. I am looking to overclock on air cooling FYI

2) Can I use MSI Afterburner for overclocking or is there a need for using just the ASUS GPU Tweak with these cards ?

3) Are there any other things / hitches / problems when it comes to overclocking 980 Strix that I sihiuld be aware of ?

Thank you very for the answers. I know there might be answers already in this thread, but I can't read it all from page 1


----------



## ErrorFile

Yeah, finally I'm going to get a 2nd 980 Strix today! Wish I could use both of them for a SLI-configuration, but the current one has to be RMA'd... Then going to sell it. The cooler has a bad contact since this unit heats up the 94c while playing Assetto Corsa. Even with my case fans at 100 %, it still reaches the same temperatures.








Let's hope the new one doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## Duddits1

After a little reading in this thread it seems that Asus Strix is a better card than it´s little brother.
But I hate the sticker "warranty void if removed" sticker on one of the screws on the back.
Evga let you change cooler with no void of warranty.
Can anyone with EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 confirm or deny if it works with flashing with a strix bios.
I am going to order a 980 this weekend and need all the imput I can get.
Like I said, I am going to put a waterblock on which card it may become.

Edit: Today Gigabyte g1 980 has a really good offfer. I think I will go for this one








No stickers on this either (warranty)


----------



## KIENAST

Dear all,
I really do not want to ack this thread but I have a very annoying issue . I recently upgrade my pc my a asrock x99m killer + SLI Asus GTX980 Strix .

I am using triple monitor Nvidia Surround , as soon as I start a "demanding game" like COH2 of Crysis , the noise made by the CG fans is just horrible , it looks like the fans are going straight to 100% .

Previsously I had a SLI of GTX770 MSI Lightning and did not had this issue ....

Any advice please ?

thanks
K.


----------



## Minedune

347.25 driver out


----------



## KIENAST

Hi
This is the one I am using .... could that be the problem ?
cheers
Da


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KIENAST*
> 
> Dear all,
> I really do not want to ack this thread but I have a very annoying issue . I recently upgrade my pc my a asrock x99m killer + SLI Asus GTX980 Strix .
> 
> I am using triple monitor Nvidia Surround , as soon as I start a "demanding game" like COH2 of Crysis , the noise made by the CG fans is just horrible , it looks like the fans are going straight to 100% .
> 
> Previsously I had a SLI of GTX770 MSI Lightning and did not had this issue ....
> 
> Any advice please ?
> 
> thanks
> K.


How high your GPU temperatures are?


----------



## KIENAST

I just control with GPUTWEAK , 62 degres ... Is this normal ?
Thanks


----------



## ErrorFile

62c is totally normal and I think that's a pretty low temperature for being a SLI-setup. The STRIX fan starts to spin at 67c at low speed and then it's near inaudible in my opinion.


----------



## KIENAST

I agree the problem is when I start a game in nvidia surround (triple screen) then one of the GPU fan automatically go straight to 95% ....
Very annoying


----------



## ErrorFile

That sounds like a driver problem to me - have you tried to do a clean install for the nVidia driver? And also, try some older drivers as well.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KIENAST*
> 
> I agree the problem is when I start a game in nvidia surround (triple screen) then one of the GPU fan automatically go straight to 95% ....
> Very annoying


have you tried to use custom fan profile?


----------



## KIENAST

No , but quick question , I have one of the GPU fans that are completely stoping and that re not running at all ..
Is this normal ?

thanks


----------



## ErrorFile

Just installed the new GTX 980 Strix and this one seems to be working correctly. Inaudible even while gaming and temperatures stay pretty normal (73c on Assetto Corsa). The problematic unit I had earlier did heat up to 94c. I'm happy.


----------



## Monken

Anyone have a picture of the rear PCB on the 980 Strix?
Considering the Aquacomputer VGA waterblock, and they say there will be a active backplate option.
But why? I dont think there is any components to cool on the rear PCB?


----------



## Lukas026

can anyone please comment if their Strix 980 is also locked to 1.2V ?

Regardless if I apply 1165mV or for example 1265mv - GPU Tweak monitor always show 1.2V exactly. Also GPU-Z sensor shows it.

I am asking, becouse many ppl which I am in contact via PMs are claiming it is working normally for them and when they apply 1265mv via GPU Twaek, they also see the increase in the monitor itself

thank you very much for the answer


----------



## ozzy1925

i think we need to add this :
*ASUS STRIX 980 IS NOT VOLTAGE LOCKED*
to the first post on every gtx 980 topic.
@Lukas026 there is a voltage tool for the strix cards you can get them from here :
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28065&postcount=1


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> can anyone please comment if their Strix 980 is also locked to 1.2V ?
> 
> Regardless if I apply 1165mV or for example 1265mv - GPU Tweak monitor always show 1.2V exactly. Also GPU-Z sensor shows it.
> 
> I am asking, becouse many ppl which I am in contact via PMs are claiming it is working normally for them and when they apply 1265mv via GPU Twaek, they also see the increase in the monitor itself
> 
> thank you very much for the answer


You'll need to use the tool listed in the link above this post. The only way I know of is using an actual dmm to see your volts as the software side of readings won't show the actual volts & will only show the stock default volts.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> can anyone please comment if their Strix 980 is also locked to 1.2V ?
> 
> Regardless if I apply 1165mV or for example 1265mv - GPU Tweak monitor always show 1.2V exactly. Also GPU-Z sensor shows it.
> 
> I am asking, becouse many ppl which I am in contact via PMs are claiming it is working normally for them and when they apply 1265mv via GPU Twaek, they also see the increase in the monitor itself
> 
> thank you very much for the answer


GPU tweak will not reflect the change to voltage, nor will afterburner, or gpu-z. HWinfo will show changes. None of them are accurate, use the measuring points and a DMM on the back of the card.

It is not locked at 1.2, but it is not the easiest thing in the work to adjust voltage, none of the usual programs work.


----------



## Lukas026

okey great, thank you for info guys.

but just to be clear, if I change the voltage via GPU tweak, it is *applied* but I just dont see it in sensors right ?

Lukas


----------



## tcclaviger

Nope.

The only way on a Strix is using the modify tool.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The only way on a Strix is using the modify tool.


Why has Asus not added support for this in GPU tweak yet?


----------



## theMillen

they probably dont want avg joe applying 1.6v and rma'ing a thousand cards


----------



## SDhydro

Wait....So you guys are saying the strix980 isn't voltage locked









Man this has been brought up so many times now that I just gave up. Very proud of the few people that got pointed in the right direction and figured stuff out with trial and error instead of a bunch of dumb questions here without even listening to others as many have done. Once I found out about the tool long ago I started letting others like jpmboy and joa3d43 know that the strix is the card to get this go around.


----------



## Leader

980 Strix & 4770K Fire Strike Bench results



Could raise core clock a bit and run new test to get over 13 000. Max core clock this can handle is about 1540 MHz, it was 1474 MHz when i ran fire strike.


----------



## Freaxy

Entered the club








Running 2x Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1's in SLI watercooled with EK blocks.
Both running the custom H2O bios from Zoson (great bios btw) +13MHz netting in a 1544 MHz boost clock on core and 4000 MHz on memory.
Really happy with these 2


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> they probably dont want avg joe applying 1.6v and rma'ing a thousand cards


They can limit it to 1.3 or 1.35, whatever they feel is"safe". Just because it's not locked does not mean they can't support SOME extra vcore in GPU Tweak.


----------



## theMillen

well if they want to stay in nvidia's good grace they might not be able to \o/


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Is it safe to use GPU tweak to update the bios on my Asus 980

Edit: Never mind there is no bios update currently but will it be safe to update it through Asus GPU tweak when one becomes available.


----------



## Swordchan

Hello guys. I am running no limit custom bios for gtx 980 g1 gaming. And I've raised the core voltage to + 80 of 100. And power limit to 122 wich is max. My clocks goes up to 1550 core and 1944 mem. Max power consumption is around 87 or something in gpuz and VDDC over 1.27 ,I think it is around 1.3 since 1.312 is max for this bios. And I wonder. Is this safe to use for gaming? Or only benchmarking? Can I go up to 100mv and go for even higher clocks? Btw my temps are max 64.
Sorry for grammatic errors or whatever typed this on my phone

Nvm. The vddc is around 1.2620. Sometimes it goes över 1.275


----------



## passey

just ordered my

gigabyte GTX 980 arrives tommorow can't wait


----------



## bwsteg

Random question: How come Nvidia's branded gpu's are only found at best buy? I can't seem to find them any where else


----------



## OlekKing

It's been like 4 months since release and still no Skynet vBIOS? What's going on?


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwsteg*
> 
> Random question: How come Nvidia's branded gpu's are only found at best buy? I can't seem to find them any where else


PC vs console conspiracy that's why!


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwsteg*
> 
> Random question: How come Nvidia's branded gpu's are only found at best buy? I can't seem to find them any where else


Bestbuy has deep pockets


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> just ordered my
> 
> gigabyte GTX 980 arrives tommorow can't wait


Nice I just ordered the asus strix. I was deciding between it and the gigabyte but the $70 price difference was a little too much for a very small performance increase.


----------



## Strikey27

got my MSI 980GTX Graphics card just after xmas, also haven't een around for a while so this is my first post in quite some time
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4z7qv


----------



## ssgtnubb

Getting ready to pick up a 3rd Gigabyte 980 G1, curious to see how this all pans out, only ever ran 2 way sli.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> Nice I just ordered the asus strix. I was deciding between it and the gigabyte but the $70 price difference was a little too much for a very small performance increase.


You made the right choice.







Thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Between the (3) Giga 980 G1's I've got, I've got 1,460.00 in them so 486.67 each, just got to look around is all.


----------



## miyaspark

I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## fishingfanatic

I had a pr of them. They were great gpus!

Got a Strix for a good price, and wanted to watercool, so I went that way.

Heck I was hoping to have sold my old core combo to buy another. Figured ebay I guess.

This time an EVGA to compare them.

I bought my wife a 970 FTW for her gaming system and it works great, and it's very quiet as she doesn't oc the

card.

Even when benching I was impressed by how cool and quiet it was even under full load!









FF


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


I have two GTX980 SC and I'm wondering when I will be able to upgrade to the next iteration of the cards,
I can't max out ryse son of rome at solid 60FPS


----------



## rintalahri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


I have 2 x Evga GTX980 ACX (Hydrocopper)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


For me its because they took so darn long to get the Classified out. Might pick up the Kingpin version though.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


I have one. I bought three then returned two unopened, I'm waiting for big Maxwell to finish off my build.


----------



## kvickstick

Fellow EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 owner here







Hydro Copper bios and waterblock from EK on mine. 1600/8000 clock so far, im happy!


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


Another eVGA 980 ACX 2.0 owner here


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Evga 980 ACX or 980 G1 from Gigabyte?

I had a G1 before, and i had a 980 Refrence from Evga.

is ACX 2.0 reference PCB? Need a card with custom and dual bios!^^


----------



## miyaspark

ACX 2.0 isn't reference PCB. But it clocks better just on factory overclock alone more so than g1 and ASUS ROG. I'm speaking on fan speeds being ROG is a hybrid that's a little different.


----------



## nerdy1

I just replaced my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI setup with one EVGA GTX 980 2.0 cards and I love it. No more SLI chugs and FCAT issues and it runs all of my games perfectly on my AOC G-Sync monitor.


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


Love EVGA


----------



## killflaker

My best score in firestrike with 3930k and my new GALAX GTX 980 HOF


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> Love EVGA


Nice. I want to get one bad. Maybe in a few months and after I sell my 970 to my buddy.


----------



## DarkAtom

Any users with opinions on the gtx 980 ftw edition ? I'm having a hard time deciding between that and the gigabyte g1.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


I have one that folds 24/7.



I may have posted that before but I don't care.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


I also have one that folds 24/7 for TRN in TC. My Evga GTX 980 SC runs nice and cool.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Hi 980 owners. Looking to make the move to a 980 and I've narrowed down to 3 brands: Asus, EVGA and MSI (I've had bad prior experience with Gigabyte). I've had a glance of the 640+ pages and they all look pretty reasonable.
The specific models I am looking at are:

Asus GeForce GTX980 STRIX @ AU$845
EVGA GeForce GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 @ AU$829
MSI eForce GTX980 Twin Frozr @ AU$789

I'll be running on air if that factors in.
From what I can see the Asus is the only one with a backplate which can help with VRM temps, maybe that's the reason for higher cost?
So I am after personal preferences based on experience if possible?
Quiet on load is preferable and the 970 Strix I had was very good in that respect, does it vary much for the 980?

I know this is broad and I hate to ask these kinds of things but I am truly a little stumped in regards to choice.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hi 980 owners. Looking to make the move to a 980 and I've narrowed down to 3 brands: Asus, EVGA and MSI (I've had bad prior experience with Gigabyte). I've had a glance of the 640+ pages and they all look pretty reasonable.
> The specific models I am looking at are:
> 
> Asus GeForce GTX980 STRIX @ AU$845
> EVGA GeForce GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 @ AU$829
> MSI eForce GTX980 Twin Frozr @ AU$789
> 
> I'll be running on air if that factors in.
> From what I can see the Asus is the only one with a backplate which can help with VRM temps, maybe that's the reason for higher cost?
> So I am after personal preferences based on experience if possible?
> Quiet on load is preferable and the 970 Strix I had was very good in that respect, does it vary much for the 980?
> 
> I know this is broad and I hate to ask these kinds of things but I am truly a little stumped in regards to choice.


Wish you were in the US. I've got two EVGA 980s I'm trying to sell lol


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Wish you were in the US. I've got two EVGA 980s I'm trying to sell lol


For how much and why?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Wish you were in the US. I've got two EVGA 980s I'm trying to sell lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> For how much and why?


You have me curious also. Should I be crossing EVGA off my list for some reason?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You have me curious also. Should I be crossing EVGA off my list for some reason?


LOL no. I already have two others and got these through step up. Not interested in running quad sli lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> I'm wondering why so few eVGA GTX 980 owners?! I love my eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one that folds 24/7 for TRN in TC. My Evga GTX 980 SC runs nice and cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

980 ACX 2.0 is reference, almost bought it thinking, that haft to be a good board, the price is 100$ lower than the G1.

But i did som research myself, i always do.

But the 980 ACX 2.0 SC cards haft to be binned, right? Or else they cant be clocked so high for stock? The 980 G! IS binned, Right of the site from Gigabyte they say so.

So easy enough, going with the 980 G1 will cost me 100$ more then the Evga card, (The card cost here 1K anyway, so 10% difference...)

but the 1 million question is, does Gigabyte allow removing cooler, IF the stock is back when its time for an RMA? (Ofc the PCB is unharmed from the process)

Thank you!


----------



## Flame113

Can anyone help me post a close picture to the PSU cable which you use to plug in the VGA?
I just bought an EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 and using a Corsair AX860

Cables link: http://62.63.72.187/megabit_pic/4edc5234-c56e-11e3-8a70-0025906bb8ab.jpg

Sorry for a noob question


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flame113*
> 
> Can anyone help me post a close picture to the PSU cable which you use to plug in the VGA?
> I just bought an EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 and using a Corsair AX860
> 
> Cables link: http://62.63.72.187/megabit_pic/4edc5234-c56e-11e3-8a70-0025906bb8ab.jpg
> 
> Sorry for a noob question


2x 6pin pci-e


----------



## Flame113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 2x 6pin pci-e


Here are the package contents:
(x4) 6+2 PCI-E cables (600mm)
(x2) 6+2 PCI- E pigtail cables (600mm,750mm)
(x2) 4+4 EPS/ATX12V CPU cables (650mm)
(x1) SATA Power 4-Head Long cables (850mm)
(x3) SATA Power 4-Head Short cables (750mm)
(x3) Peripheral 4-pin Molex Power cables (750mm)

There is no 6pin PCI-E. That means I should you those 6+2 cables and just leave 2 pin cables without plug in anything?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flame113*
> 
> Here are the package contents:
> (x4) 6+2 PCI-E cables (600mm)
> (x2) 6+2 PCI- E pigtail cables (600mm,750mm)
> (x2) 4+4 EPS/ATX12V CPU cables (650mm)
> (x1) SATA Power 4-Head Long cables (850mm)
> (x3) SATA Power 4-Head Short cables (750mm)
> (x3) Peripheral 4-pin Molex Power cables (750mm)
> 
> There is no 6pin PCI-E. That means I should you those 6+2 cables and just leave 2 pin cables without plug in anything?


Yes.

You can see it in this old picture of mine.


----------



## Duddits1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 980 ACX 2.0 is reference, almost bought it thinking, that haft to be a good board, the price is 100$ lower than the G1.
> 
> But i did som research myself, i always do.
> 
> But the 980 ACX 2.0 SC cards haft to be binned, right? Or else they cant be clocked so high for stock? The 980 G! IS binned, Right of the site from Gigabyte they say so.
> 
> So easy enough, going with the 980 G1 will cost me 100$ more then the Evga card, (The card cost here 1K anyway, so 10% difference...)
> 
> but the 1 million question is, does Gigabyte allow removing cooler, IF the stock is back when its time for an RMA? (Ofc the PCB is unharmed from the process)
> 
> Thank you!


You will void your warranty if removing the cooler on Gigabyte. I have spoken to them.
BUT! there is no Asus bulls*it stickers (remove will void warranty) on any of the screws.
So if something happens to the card just put the original cooler back and RMA.
I see no problem with this. Of course they will be looking for physical damage,so be careful.
I will put a waterblock on my Gigabyte G1 980.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> You will void your warranty if removing the cooler on Gigabyte. I have spoken to them.
> BUT! there is no Asus bulls*it stickers (remove will void warranty) on any of the screws.
> So if something happens to the card just put the original cooler back and RMA.
> I see no problem with this. Of course they will be looking for physical damage,so be careful.
> I will put a waterblock on my Gigabyte G1 980.


:/ i May choose the evga card then, i dont know,

How.much better is the 980 G1 vs Acx 2.0 overclocking wise?

Thankyou.

I am pretty careful when dealing with hardware. Not rushing anything, so i guess i will be fine anyway.

Man, theg1 led is ugly, byt best cooler out there


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They can limit it to 1.3 or 1.35, whatever they feel is"safe". Just because it's not locked does not mean they can't support SOME extra vcore in GPU Tweak.


That's just it though, they're not safe at 1.3-1.35v. The VRMs are weak, there are tolerances to these things. It's not just the voltage, it's the current and heat generated..

How is NVIDIA to know if someone is going to try running 1.3v on the vapor chamber reference cooler? Greenlight is indeed frustrating for enthusiasts, but that is what AIB third party PCBs are for. NVIDIA like most companies knows that frankly...people are idiots.


----------



## Duddits1

Got my Gigabyte G1 980 today.
Have done a little testing on oveclock.
Orginal bios: Boost: 1539Mhz Memory:7700 Mhz
Now this is a real good card, not like the Asus Strix 970 I had before.
Now I am just waiting for a waterblock to slap on


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's just it though, they're not safe at 1.3-1.35v. The VRMs are weak, there are tolerances to these things. It's not just the voltage, it's the current and heat generated..
> 
> How is NVIDIA to know if someone is going to try running 1.3v on the vapor chamber reference cooler? Greenlight is indeed frustrating for enthusiasts, but that is what AIB third party PCBs are for. NVIDIA like most companies knows that frankly...people are idiots.


We're talking about the ASUS Strix here, and GPU Tweak support. What do nVidia reference cards have to do with this?


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Joined the club. ASIC quality of only 65.2%. I hope that doesn't spell trouble for a good overclock. And some coil whine while running heaven.

Will running a benchmark like Heaven for a long time help get rid of some of the coil whine?


----------



## Tony23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's just it though, they're not safe at 1.3-1.35v. The VRMs are weak, there are tolerances to these things. It's not just the voltage, it's the current and heat generated..
> 
> How is NVIDIA to know if someone is going to try running 1.3v on the vapor chamber reference cooler? Greenlight is indeed frustrating for enthusiasts, but that is what AIB third party PCBs are for. NVIDIA like most companies knows that frankly...people are idiots.


I am running Asus 980 reference with ekwb full cover and ekwb backplate, I have noticed that the VRMs pump some heat out and the backplate gets warm in that location. I am running 1.32v I believe (1.3 in vbios + 0.019 offset) GPU boost kicks in like crazy at this voltage... I have power limit 285w... Am I stressing the VRMs too much?
Gonna look for a lower voltage without GPU boost...


----------



## GrimDoctor

Today has turned out to be a much better day!



I'll make sure all is well out of the box and then the fun can begin!


----------



## metal409

Switching back to team green, have a couple of MSI 980's coming tomorrow. I debated between the Asus Strix and MSI Gaming cards, but went with MSI. Is there any downside to my choice?


----------



## shadow85

Hey I was wondering does that mean everyone who bought a GTX 970 has been ripped off by Nvidia. Can they sue Nvidia for them selling falsely advertised specs weather it was deliberate or not?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Switching back to team green, have a couple of MSI 980's coming tomorrow. I debated between the Asus Strix and MSI Gaming cards, but went with MSI. Is there any downside to my choice?


Both are great cards. People seem to prefer the Strix due to vcore being extremely tweakable via software, despite having a more limited default vcore.


----------



## lamia2super

any matrix 980 results ?


----------



## GrimDoctor

For OCing the Strix, is there anything particular I should do? This guy has more capabilities than the 970 from what I understand, mainly voltage related?

The other question is driver related...I found my 970 was most stable and had the highest clocks on 344.75. Are there any drivers working better than others?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Spoiler: Asus 980 Strix - One Beautiful Card!


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Both are great cards. People seem to prefer the Strix due to vcore being extremely tweakable via software, despite having a more limited default vcore.


I cannot seem to change the core voltage through Afterburner. I heard that changing the voltage might reduce coil whine. My Asus 980 runs at 1.212 volts at stock.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I cannot seem to change the core voltage through Afterburner. I heard that changing the voltage might reduce coil whine. My Asus 980 runs at 1.212 volts at stock.


Unlocked voltage control and monitoring in Afterburners settings?


----------



## guyinthecorner1

I unlocked the voltage control but not the monitoring. I guess I will try that later.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Both are great cards. People seem to prefer the Strix due to vcore being extremely tweakable via software, despite having a more limited default vcore.


Awesome, glad to hear as the last msi card i bought was a gtx 470. Now i just need to wait for both ups and fedex to show because the order was split up out of different locations.


----------



## tcclaviger

Inte
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> ACX 2.0 isn't reference PCB. But it clocks better just on factory overclock alone more so than g1 and ASUS ROG. I'm speaking on fan speeds being ROG is a hybrid that's a little different.


Interesting speculation. Care to back that up with some sort of evidence? Only the Poseidon is a hybrid, the Strix and Matrix are pure air coolers.

Plenty of Strix cards have seen north of 2000 mhz on LN2, as have plenty of EVGA cards...


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> I am running Asus 980 reference with ekwb full cover and ekwb backplate, I have noticed that the VRMs pump some heat out and the backplate gets warm in that location. I am running 1.32v I believe (1.3 in vbios + 0.019 offset) GPU boost kicks in like crazy at this voltage... I have power limit 285w... Am I stressing the VRMs too much?
> Gonna look for a lower voltage without GPU boost...


The VRM section of the Asus cards gets warm. It is a common feature for Asus cards to have higher VRM Temps than some competitors cards, despite being higher than standard reference phase count. The only explanation that makes sense is that Asus implements a higher VRM switching frequency in an attempt to achieve a more stable voltage output from the VRMs.

This is typically what will cap your overclock under water on Asus equipment, both motherboards and GPUs. On the Strix and poseidon the HWINFO VRM temperature display is accurate, just monitor and keep it at safe Temps (circuit is built to handle up to 125c), I try to limit mine to below 80c at full load.


----------



## Tony23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> The VRM section of the Asus cards gets warm. It is a common feature for Asus cards to have higher VRM Temps than some competitors cards, despite being higher than standard reference phase count. The only explanation that makes sense is that Asus implements a higher VRM switching frequency in an attempt to achieve a more stable voltage output from the VRMs.
> 
> This is typically what will cap your overclock under water on Asus equipment, both motherboards and GPUs. On the Strix and poseidon the HWINFO VRM temperature display is accurate, just monitor and keep it at safe Temps (circuit is built to handle up to 125c), I try to limit mine to below 80c at full load.


Reference card.... So yea I have a reference under water.... ASIC 78.6, Easy 1600MHz on those 1.3v more or less... 1500-1600 usual gaming clock. I guess my VRMs are under a lot of stress, maybe I will add a seperate heatsink...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I was very happy with the 980 SC ACX. The Strix I put a wb on, but b4 that the EVGA got higher oces, but started much higher.

1279 vs 1367 for the factory clock.

If you go by rep, stay away from Asus, their RMA is a joke!

EVGA all the way for me.









FF









Can someone plz tell me what the best bios for the 980 Strix is? I've read where some aren't compatible with

others... Since I'm on water now I thought I could try that and tweak it some more for a better oc.


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Unlocked voltage control and monitoring in Afterburners settings?


I unlocked both and the voltage stays at the stock 1.212 V even on max voltage setting.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Evga 980 Acx 2.0 is refrence? Ordered.that.card with a Ek røwb for refrence 980


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I unlocked both and the voltage stays at the stock 1.212 V even on max voltage setting.


only way to change voltage on strix is by using whats listed here by Shammy- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

only way to read the volt change is by using a dmm to see what they are putting out


----------



## theMillen

ok.. some misinformation... EVGA ACX 2.0 is definitely a reference pcb...

As for the STRIX head over to the kingpin forums there is thread with custom bios, and software voltage tool to bypass limits.


----------



## greenblankut

Hi all,
My name is Matt









Tonight I will post a picture for my g1 980 overclock. It has water cooling and an ACi of 52% (best card ever) people seem to think that a high aci is better but they are basically wrong.

I bealive because of this my voltage is a very nice 1.28 overclocked. I am able to reach 1680 on the core (but only 7.9 on the mem)

On firestrike this received a single score of just over 14000.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenblankut*
> 
> Hi all,
> My name is Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I will post a picture for my g1 980 overclock. It has water cooling and an ACi of 52% (best card ever) people seem to think that a high aci is better but they are basically wrong.
> 
> I bealive because of this my voltage is a very nice 1.28 overclocked. I am able to reach 1680 on the core (but only 7.9 on the mem)
> 
> On firestrike this received a single score of just over 14000.


Yeah it's not a high is the best sorta thing. The value is a "better for" value if anything








That's a sweet clock, about to start playing with my new card







Strix.


----------



## GrimDoctor

First overclock, a mild one...haven't OCed my CPU since I did a BIOS update this morning so I'll sort that for the next run. It's a good start though!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3936717



Edit: BIOS had turbo kicked on so technically the cpu was OCed, my bad. All manual on now.


----------



## greenblankut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> First overclock, a mild one...haven't OCed my CPU since I did a BIOS update this morning so I'll sort that for the next run. It's a good start though!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3936717


Very impressive for a cpu that is no oced yet


----------



## tcclaviger

Asus RMA is the best I have ever dealt with, then again, I don't try to RMA **** I broke by being an idiot and actually follow their process so....

Anyway, here is a shot @ 1510/7600 GPU 4700/2133 cpu/mem:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5713906


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Asus RMA is the best I have ever dealt with, then again, I don't try to RMA **** I broke by being an idiot and actually follow their process so....
> 
> Anyway, here is a shot @ 1510/7600:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I gotta say I've had the same experience for clients, always clean and easy, usually prompt too. In over 12 years I've not had to RMA anything of my own, maybe I've been lucky or maybe Asus make a good product. Gigabyte on the other hand has been horrible for myself and clients but it will differ for most.

Nice clock btw








I'm going to keep on pushing a little more


----------



## tcclaviger

I had a VRM failure on one of the 1st run Rampage 4 Gene boards, was DHLd to Taiwan on Asus dime and a sample was sent to me on loan while they studied the failure.

Promptly after I sent my board in, about a week later, a bios revision came out...

Soon after that I got a brand new R4G with the new bios loaded and was told to just hang onto the one they sent as a loaner.

Pretty terrible customer service eh?! lol

The reason you see so many "Asus RMA is bad" posts on the internet is sheer sales volume vs competitors.

Similar to Grim above, when I worked in the shop while living in Germany Gbyte was the most frequent failing company, though that was in the 200x years so they may have changed since I left the industry.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Similar to Grim above, when I worked in the shop while living in Germany Gbyte was the most frequent failing company, though that was in the 200x years so they may have changed since I left the industry.


I'm keeping my eye on both of you. Where are my wooden stakes and garlic... Just having fun guys.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@hertz9753 I haven't modded a bios before and I had a read over the flash thread but I'm a bit confused as to what I need to start off with.

I think Maxwell tweaker and mod from a copy of my own bios?


----------



## GrimDoctor

@tcclaviger @hertz9753 you know how I said I have had an excellent track record with Asus...it looks like I spoke to soon. Constant shutdowns. I tested my PSU, it's fine good. Tried a spare card (old 570) and no issue. Went through drivers again, no go. I have been getting CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED and thinking it was one of my SSDs (2 months old) but based on this and some suggestions I've read it looks like the graphics card. I might head into the retailer tomorrow.

Man, I am not having much luck of late


----------



## miyaspark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Inte
> Interesting speculation. Care to back that up with some sort of evidence? Only the Poseidon is a hybrid, the Strix and Matrix are pure air coolers.
> 
> Plenty of Strix cards have seen north of 2000 mhz on LN2, as have plenty of EVGA cards...


My mistake I don't know enough about ASUS cards. I thought ROG in graphics cards was in reference to enthusiast platform. I meant the Poseidon.


----------



## Asbee

My Palit Jetstream arrived today. The card is very good. The cooler is just amazing. Thick heatsink with five heatpipes. My 24/7 OC is 1500Mhz boost/ 1900Mhz memory (hynx). The fans below 1300 rpm ~65% are completely silent! With stock fan curve, OC max temp is 74C in games (bf4, fc4, h1z1, metro LL), on 1000rpm. On 1300rpm the card is only 63-66 C, and the fans are a bit audible but not much.
The only disadvantage is the 2 years warranty here in Hungary.


----------



## tcclaviger

Grats on the card Asbee. Nice looking card.

Grim, bios flashing is incredibly easy and carries very little risk as long as you have a second card as a backup incase you do brick your main card. Good luck with your troubleshooting.

ROG is the enthusiast family, mostly.


----------



## doctakedooty

So is there a vbios for the reference gtx 980 cards yet to disable the boost clocks.


----------



## tcclaviger

Doctakedooty,
The Shamino STRIX bios may work, it works in a number of non ASUS cards, including non-ref designs by other companies than Asus. Whether or not it works in a ref card, good question, I can't recall seeing anyone trying it yet. Another option is EVGA Precision, K-boost enabled, locks clocks so you don't have to deal with changing clock speeds.

Updated Firestrike results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5725172 1500/7970, I think I have found a rather interesting thing in regards to which BIOS vs your FS score, but conclusions will come later.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @tcclaviger @hertz9753 you know how I said I have had an excellent track record with Asus...it looks like I spoke to soon. Constant shutdowns. I tested my PSU, it's fine good. Tried a spare card (old 570) and no issue. Went through drivers again, no go. I have been getting CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED and thinking it was one of my SSDs (2 months old) but based on this and some suggestions I've read it looks like the graphics card. I might head into the retailer tomorrow.
> 
> Man, I am not having much luck of late


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## tcclaviger

Found some interesting results. The score variance is repeatable so it isn't variance in the testing. Even after this though, I am going to stick with the Poseidon BIOS set to a 330watt limit and 1500/7970, I know it leaves something on the table, however, the extra voltage required using Shamino's BIOS heats my VRMs very quickly, and adds about 7c to the GPU temp. I see no point for less than 1% performance increase. I tried up to 1.3 volt set in modify, which is more like 1.45 vcore for the GPU, and 1521 still doesnt run with stability, 1507 is my wall


----------



## BTK

Just ordered a gigabyte g1 gaming 980 looking forward to it. anything i should know right off that bat?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Found some interesting results. The score variance is repeatable so it isn't variance in the testing. Even after this though, I am going to stick with the Poseidon BIOS set to a 330watt limit and 1500/7970, I know it leaves something on the table, however, the extra voltage required using Shamino's BIOS heats my VRMs very quickly, and adds about 7c to the GPU temp. I see no point for less than 1% performance increase. I tried up to 1.3 volt set in modify, which is more like 1.45 vcore for the GPU, and 1521 still doesnt run with stability, 1507 is my wall


But can yours fold? Mine can at 1544/6008


----------



## tcclaviger

When I get paid for my power use, I'll fold









I used to do some DC, for SETI, quite a bit actually. Just lost interest, and the constant heat being pushed out of the PC really gets uncomfortable in my living room lol. That and, if any of these DC projects were serious, they would just tape out an ASIC chip and absolutely crush the work units, like coin mining went.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> When I get paid for my power use, I'll fold


Sweet come join TC then I'm sure there are a few teams that would love to have a 980 folding for them. Join TC Link


----------



## tcclaviger

EUREKA!!!!!

Ok I busted out the DMM finally Tested a range of settings in modify and found something VERY interesting.

I was using HWInfo to read the GPU voltage, knowing it was not accurate, but assumed it would at least be an indicator of the margin I shifted off stock voltage. The reality, it is not, it does not scale correctly, and has no reliable relation to GPU voltage, please ignore it, it is 100% useless









At stock voltage settings on raised TDP limit Poseidon BIOS (330 watts) overclocked to 1500/7970 the 980 Poseidon voltages are:
Idle: 1.241
Load:1.283

When using Modify, the voltages scale, but if you leave LLC at 100 they cap! The voltages tested out as follows
Modify - Idle - Load
1.21250 - 1.250 - 1.288
1.22000 - 1.258 - 1.295
1.22500 - 1.263 - 1.300
1.23000 - 1.264 - 1.304
1.23500 - 1.265 - 1.304
1.24000 - 1.265 - 1.304

I changed the LLC to 25, GAME ON! Voltage scales well past 1.304 at load and tested as follows:
Modify - Idle - Load
1.21250 - 1.252 - 1.305
1.22000 - 1.260 - 1.315
1.23000 - 1.265 - 1.320
1.24000 - 1.278 - 1.340
1.25000 - 1.290 - 1.350
1.26000 - 1.298 - 1.355
1.27000 - 1.310 - 1.370
1.28000 - 1.315 - 1.377
1.29000 - 1.330 - 1.390
1.30000 - 1.342 - 1.410
1.31000 - 1.350 - 1.412
1.32000 - 1.362 - 1.425
1.33000 - 1.370 - 1.435

Now to test the Shamino bios and see how it scales voltage and if it is the same or different than the Poseidon bios!

Results are in, Shamino bios scales with a -0.005 offset for me, so a tiny bit less per settings, however, it does now allow me to scale the core speed with voltage, a few tests have been added below, and now I think I am just cooling limited as it worked up to 1600mhz, but was not stable because I didnt want to push the voltage over 1.46 to stabilize it:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5727671


----------



## GrimDoctor

Thankfully the Strix was not the issue, it was my PSU. Picked up an EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 (more than I need right now but gives me some wiggle room) and we're back in business! After I tested for a while I gave it a run:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3946896

1500/2000MHz


----------



## tcclaviger

Woohoo!

Those PSUs are beast, did you read Johnygurrus testing on it? Crazy accurate voltage control.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Those PSUs are beast, did you read Johnygurrus testing on it? Crazy accurate voltage control.


Yeah he is one of the ones I trust. Did my own tests also, not as good equipment but what I did get back was very positive. Let the OCing continue! Now to get my head around BIOS modding


----------



## gagac1971

hi,just for comparation strix gtx 980 1510 mhz\2000 mhz i7 4790k 4.7 ghz...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5729774?


----------



## metal409

Finally got the cards installed yesterday and the system back up running. Haven't played around with them too much but I am so happy that they have 0 coil whine. My sapphire 290x tri-x had just absolutely terrible coil whine that was worse with the waterblock installed. Not sure if it matters anymore for oc'ing, but the cards read 75% and 76.3% for asic quality.


----------



## mnemo_05

Decided to put a spare antec 920 to good use, silent and cool compared to the tri-fan the 980 AMP! came with, never touched 55c on 2hrs loop of Valley @ 1550/7700


----------



## KingCry

Does anyone happen to know what the voltage limit is of the reference 980 PCB's?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Thankfully the Strix was not the issue, it was my PSU. Picked up an EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 *(more than I need right now but gives me some wiggle room)* and we're back in business! After I tested for a while I gave it a run:


Great PSU but totally overkill even for two 980 Strix.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what the voltage limit is of the reference 980 PCB's?


Depends on specifically what you are asking







Stock, Nvidia declared limit 1.21250. Limit of highest boost bin 1.28100. Limit of what the VRMs can put out, somewhere north of 1.6.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Depends on specifically what you are asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock, Nvidia declared limit 1.21250. Limit of highest boost bin 1.28100. Limit of what the VRMs can put out, somewhere north of 1.6.


More so for subzero overclocking.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi,just for comparation strix gtx 980 1510 mhz\2000 mhz i7 4790k 4.7 ghz...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5729774?


Nice score for the speeds! Curious if it is the hardware difference or windows/driver optimization that makes the big difference vs mine. Will have to investigate


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've read the 1.212 thing but GPUz/HWiNFO only ever shows a max of 1.200. I've seen people displaying the 1.212 in both, would that be from a nodded bios?


----------



## Swordchan

Is it really impossible for me to achiev higher clocks? 1473/2100. Running no limit bios on a gigabyte g1 gaming 980. I'am using +20mw and 122 powerlinit or whatever is max. Even if u use 100+mw I can't go higher. Is something wrong?
As you see my memory is high. But my cire clock is very hard to raise. My asics is around 73%


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Is it really impossible for me to achiev higher clocks? 1473/2100. Running no limit bios on a gigabyte g1 gaming 980. I'am using +20mw and 122 powerlinit or whatever is max. Even if u use 100+mw I can't go higher. Is something wrong?
> As you see my memory is high. But my cire clock is very hard to raise. My asics is around 73%


So far dropping my memory has given me a higher gpu clock. Still working on finding the best performance balance between the two. I've noticed that above 7800 on the memory so far isn't giving a much of a noticeable gain anyway.


----------



## tcclaviger

New best is in. New drivers helped performance slightly. 4 Points away









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5738298

1519 gpu/7990 vram


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've read the 1.212 thing but GPUz/HWiNFO only ever shows a max of 1.200. I've seen people displaying the 1.212 in both, would that be from a nodded bios?


Not sure why, but software will not show over 1.212 without modded versions of the software. Not sure if the sensor is not reporting over 1.212 to the software or what, but using a DMM I can verify the Poseidon/Strix boost to higher than 1.212 with stock BIOS/voltage settings, even when the software only shows 1.212.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Not sure why, but software will not show over 1.212 without modded versions of the software. Not sure if the sensor is not reporting over 1.212 to the software or what, but using a DMM I can verify the Poseidon/Strix boost to higher than 1.212 with stock BIOS/voltage settings, even when the software only shows 1.212.


What bios are you using? I am currently checking out Shammy's Bios on Kingpin.


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So far dropping my memory has given me a higher gpu clock. Still working on finding the best performance balance between the two. I've noticed that above 7800 on the memory so far isn't giving a much of a noticeable gain anyway.


Alright will have a look on this tomorrow. I thought that on this bios I could explode the card by overclocking. But no,no ultra increase from the standardbios.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> What bios are you using? I am currently checking out Shammy's Bios on Kingpin.


I use Shammino's 980_Normal, but modify it to limit TDP to 300 watts, with a 110% for 330 absolute max. I wanted meaningful values in the TDP displayed by software that could be quickly and easily mentally translated to watts, so I just multiply software readouts by 3.

If you look in Maxwell Bios Twekaer at the voltage tables, it shows it scaling up to 1.281, which I have verified it actually does using a DMM, though the software wont show it. Mine actually goes a touch higher, to 1.283, close enough









What I also found, is that the VRMs temperatures don't seem to scale in a linear fasion. For example, at stock settings, I get up into the mid 60s when I run 3dmark/catzilla/etc. When I boost voltage to 1.4 vcore and run the same apps, I only see about a 7-10c increase, so while it does go up, it is not that drastic over the base heat generation like I thought it would be. I refuse to run the power virus, Furmark, no need to TRY to break stuff, so can't tell you what the max is.

For your Kingpin, I would expect the VRM temps to be slightly lower, Asus is notorious for high VRM temps, probably because of a high switching frequency.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> I use Shammino's 980_Normal, but modify it to limit TDP to 300 watts, with a 110% for 330 absolute max. I wanted meaningful values in the TDP displayed by software that could be quickly and easily mentally translated to watts, so I just multiply software readouts by 3.
> 
> If you look in Maxwell Bios Twekaer at the voltage tables, it shows it scaling up to 1.281, which I have verified it actually does using a DMM, though the software wont show it. Mine actually goes a touch higher, to 1.283, close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I also found, is that the VRMs temperatures don't seem to scale in a linear fasion. For example, at stock settings, I get up into the mid 60s when I run 3dmark/catzilla/etc. When I boost voltage to 1.4 vcore and run the same apps, I only see about a 7-10c increase, so while it does go up, it is not that drastic over the base heat generation like I thought it would be.
> 
> For your Kingpin, I would expect the VRM temps to be slightly lower, Asus is notorious for high VRM temps, probably because of a high switching frequency.


No I have the Asus, I was using the Kingpin website









Could I possibly get a copy of that bios?


----------



## hertz9753

I believe in overkill.


----------



## tcclaviger

Strix-330.zip 136k .zip file


Base clock raised a touch, 330 watts when raised to 110%, ram at 7600 in bios.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Strix-330.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Base clock raised a touch, 330 watts when raised to 110%, ram at 7600 in bios.


Thank you


----------



## bambino167

I have a question for you guys, well with all the GTX970 issues, Micro Center has giving me the option to get a full refund on both my 970 G1, am running 3 monitors and i mostly play iRacing, i was wondering which 980 is the best 1 to get ? is the 980 G1 worth the extra money over the msi 980 or which should i chose fron this listing
http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&N=4294966937+4294876519+4294875514&sortby=pricehigh&cat=0097%3C%3E%3C%3EGeForce-GTX-980-%3a-GeForce-GTX-900-Series-%3a-Video-Cards-%3a-Video-Cards%2c-TV-Tuners-%3a-Computer-Parts-%3a-Micro-Center


----------



## JoeDirt

Just ordered a EVGA 980 Classified. I look forward to modding the BIOS.


----------



## tcclaviger

Bambino,
Do you plan to overclock much? Water or air cooling?

If not OCing, grab the EVGA card with the 1380 boost clock, fastest 980 as delivered.

If OCing:
For air, I would buy whatever is cheapest non refrence design from MSI, EVGA, Asus, or Gigabyte.

For water, Strix or EVGA non ref + Ek block or Poseidon.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Strix-330.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Base clock raised a touch, 330 watts when raised to 110%, ram at 7600 in bios.


I tried it out but didn't really get much of a gain yet. To go back to stock I assume I just use the same flash procedure but select my original bios file this time?

Sorry for the noobness


----------



## sk2play

Anybody know why various nVidia GTX980 models and manufactures cap the 'Refresh Rates'
What part of the GPU actually controls the refresh rate so as to cause this variation?
Ref: seen in last line under 'Chipset' header
http://www.microcenter.com/endeca/CompareV2.aspx?returnUrl=L3NlYXJjaC9zZWFyY2hfcmVzdWx0cy5hc3B4P049NDI5NDk2NjkzNyA1MTcgNDI5NDg3NjUxOSA0Mjk0ODc1NTE0JnBhZ2U9MQ%3D%3D


----------



## tcclaviger

That is correct grim, just use the same procedure with the stock file.

Did you couple Modify_GM204.exe to adjust the core voltage with the STRX330 bios? If not, that is why. The STRX330 bios will take more voltage for a given clock speed to be stable, but it will scale better, giving you ultimately higher clocks.

I am done pushing my hardware, I achieved what I was after and found my new 24/7 settings, there is not a single GPU that isn't heavily OCd that can match this, and precious few that are OCd, hell even most SLI/CFX fall short:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5740229

Would be #29 rank for water cooled single gpu on HWBOT if I could be assed to submit a score there.









Funny how 970s in SLI seem like a value, until you compare them to a single OCd 980 that outscores them muwahaha. Eeked out a win over 290x CFX by 3 points as well







Even using the same CPU, only mines clocked 200mhz higher, not a huge deal.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,20.html


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I believe in overkill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you obviously don't believe in Cable or dust management


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> That is correct grim, just use the same procedure with the stock file.
> 
> Did you couple Modify_GM204.exe to adjust the core voltage with the STRX330 bios? If not, that is why. The STRX330 bios will take more voltage for a given clock speed to be stable, but it will scale better, giving you ultimately higher clocks.
> 
> I am done pushing my hardware, I achieved what I was after and found my new 24/7 settings, there is not a single GPU that isn't heavily OCd that can match this, and precious few that are OCd, hell even most SLI/CFX fall short:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5740229
> 
> Would be #29 rank for water cooled single gpu on HWBOT if I could be assed to submit a score there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how 970s in SLI seem like a value, until you compare them to a single OCd 980 that outscores them muwahaha. Eeked out a win over 290x CFX by 3 points as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even using the same CPU, only mines clocked 200mhz higher, not a huge deal.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,20.html


Awesome work on the 14k









I still had GPU Tweak running from before, would I be better to try again an only tweak the bios itself with GPU uninstalled?

Is that the idea, flash/tweak the bios instead of using a program?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I believe in overkill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously don't believe in Cable or dust management
Click to expand...

It's an Antec 300 case with the HDD cage removed and a Corsair H100 mounted in the the front. I also use a 10 inch table fan on the side for cooling. Would you like to race?



That rig folds 24/7.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Awesome work on the 14k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still had GPU Tweak running from before, would I be better to try again an only tweak the bios itself with GPU uninstalled?
> 
> Is that the idea, flash/tweak the bios instead of using a program?


Yes. I have found afterburner inferior to EVGA Precision, K-Boost is too sweet an option to pass up. I also don't use GPU Tweak, it doesn't give the options needed, and the software limits your overclocking headroom.

I use that bios.
Modify_GM204.exe for voltage
EVGA to change clocks on gpu/vram + kboost for steady clock speed, and monitoring Power draw.

When benching for high numbers, I disable all apps except base windows services + the benchmark.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Yes. I have found afterburner inferior to EVGA Precision, K-Boost is too sweet an option to pass up. I also don't use GPU Tweak, it doesn't give the options needed, and the software limits your overclocking headroom.
> 
> I use that bios.
> Modify_GM204.exe for voltage
> EVGA to change clocks on gpu/vram + kboost for steady clock speed, and monitoring Power draw.
> 
> When benching for high numbers, I disable all apps except base windows services + the benchmark.


Should I remove all tweak software and just tweak from the bios? Or is that a bit more dangerous? Would be slower to change things of course but that's ok.


----------



## Flame113

Why my Firestrike score is too low







(not OC'ed yet)
10604 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980(1x) and Intel Core i7-4790K
Graphics Score 12477
Physics Score 12140
Combined Score 4581

What is everyone score on default speed?


----------



## elisest

Is anyone out there using a BIOS that gives them full voltage under SLI conditions?

I'm currently using Afterburner 4.1.0 with 2x MSI 980 G4's but the max voltage I can get is 1.237v for card (2) and 1.212v for card (1),
when the cards are run individually they reach 1.262v. I would really like to be able to reach 1.293v in SLI if at all possible??????

Thanks.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's an Antec 300 case with the HDD cage removed and a Corsair H100 mounted in the the front. I also use a 10 inch table fan on the side for cooling. Would you like to race?
> 
> 
> 
> That rig folds 24/7.


How you liking that ASUS Z97WS MoBo ? I get great performance from mine.


----------



## defaulticus

guys i have msi gtx980 tf5 and i tried to mod my bios. Even with it, my card keeps crashing in 1491core speed with 7600 memory. With stock bios i am able to run the card with 1451core and 7600 memory speed. Is there anyone has modded bios for msi 980? i can try it too.


----------



## vengaSLaB

I signed up using the form but used imgur to upload my GPU-Z screencap. Applied a second time using the default upload link from GPU-Z. Sorry.

Sorry again if this is a noob question but when OCing the 980, what's the difference in temperatures with the reference card blower style cooler and the ACX 2.0 cooler. I have the blower style and worry about the temp sometimes since newer cards use the other cooler. I use a temp gun to measure my surface temps.
Thanks


----------



## nyk20z3

Looking to purchase a Asus 980 Matrix tonight!

Is any one tracking a better deal then $660 shipped or will I just have to pay the price of entry for a high end 980?


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defaulticus*
> 
> guys i have msi gtx980 tf5 and i tried to mod my bios. Even with it, my card keeps crashing in 1491core speed with 7600 memory. With stock bios i am able to run the card with 1451core and 7600 memory speed. Is there anyone has modded bios for msi 980? i can try it too.


Do you have your latest Motherboard Bios as well? An outdated MB Bios has caused crashing and artifacting for some . . .


----------



## defaulticus

yeah. It is up to date. What about prices for gtx980 guys?. Amd will give the answer with r9 380x against the gtx900 series next month. Is there any chance that 980's price can drop instantly like gtx 780 did?. Should i sell my gtx980 to save some cash and buy a 2nd hand gtx780?


----------



## gagac1971

these days i was looking at gtx 980 strix owners overclocking capability's and it seams that almost every strix on stock bios and stock voltage hitting limit about 1520 mhz and via gpu tweak voltage tuning up to 1.265v is working but i personally have a lot vdroop from 1.265v to 1.23v under the load ...and whit voltage applied it seams that vrm are not in perfect harmony whit cpu....
whit shamino bios also need a lot of voltage to score just a little higher overclock,i know that strix have some new votage chip and if you will check version on hwmonitor version have numbers 1.212-lol for sure number have to do whit voltage....
is great card even on stock bios and whit modified bios i found no gain.....
just my opinion about the card...
after a while i just leaved on stock bios like best option....


----------



## nyk20z3

They probably will drop some but i just don't feel like waiting anymore.

If your patient enough then wait it out and see what happens!

So you want to sell your 980 to go 780 SLI or just a 780,unless that's a typo ?


----------



## defaulticus

I want to sell it because i assume 980's price will drop like 780 did. So i wanna save some money with buying one 2nd hand gtx780


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defaulticus*
> 
> I want to sell it because i assume 980's price will drop like 780 did. So i wanna save some money with buying one 2nd hand gtx780


They will probably drop but nothing crazy,i don't see the 380X or what ever it will be called being priced so cheap or so powerful it just destroys the 980.

You might see $50 price drops maybe more,we will see.


----------



## BTK

I ordered a Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 980 on Friday should be here Tuesday. Is there anything I should know right off the bat?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTK*
> 
> I ordered a Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 980 on Friday should be here Tuesday. Is there anything I should know right off the bat?


I don't think there is much else to know besides install it and Dominate!

The G1 is one of the top 980's.


----------



## MacG32

I can has membership?









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zcymm


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I can has membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zcymm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Form on the first page of this thread


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Form on the first page of this thread


Submitted and thanks!


----------



## miyaspark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I believe in overkill.


Those are beautiful! Are you using non SC? What are the eVGA's you're using?

I plan to SLI mine with another eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. But I may hold out for the next Nvidia iteration of graphics card instead of getting a second one. Pascal just seems to me like the clear breadwinner as it'll be a major leap in graphics processing.


----------



## inedenimadam

anybody using any uni waterblocks? AIO mod?

Just curious about how you are attacking VRM cooling.

I really hate buying new blocks every generation, and would like to move to a universal block system. I have a couple 980s inbound and my wallet is giving me the stank eye about card specific blocks.


----------



## tcclaviger

And still people are reporting GPU voltage from software instead of using a DMM, as though it is even remotely accurate









*THE ASUS CARDS DO NOT LOAD AT 1.212 VOLTS IS IT HIGHER BUT THE SOFTWARE WILL NOT REPORT THE ACTUAL VOLTAGE!*

That is why you dont see huge gains without a lot more voltage switching to Shamino's bios, the card is already near 1.3 volts with the stock bios and settings.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I believe in overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are beautiful! Are you using non SC? What are the eVGA's you're using?
> 
> I plan to SLI mine with another eVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. But I may hold out for the next Nvidia iteration of graphics card instead of getting a second one. Pascal just seems to me like the clear breadwinner as it'll be a major leap in graphics processing.
Click to expand...

The top card is a SC and the one below it is a regular 980 that I got from the EVGA step up program. I sent in a GTX 970 SC plus $200 for it.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> And still people are reporting GPU voltage from software instead of using a DMM, as though it is even remotely accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE ASUS CARDS DO NOT LOAD AT 1.212 VOLTS IS IT HIGHER BUT THE SOFTWARE WILL NOT REPORT THE ACTUAL VOLTAGE!*
> 
> That is why you dont see huge gains without a lot more voltage switching to Shamino's bios, the card is already near 1.3 volts with the stock bios and settings.


calm down mate.......on stock bios and stock voltage measured whit dimm card is pumping 1520 mhz on +- 1.205v......
and every overvolting is messing whit the card,just don't seams wright to me....but on stock voltage and stock bios rock stable on 1520 MHz whit +- 1.205v but starting to mess whit voltage via gpu tweak is just messing whit the card....no gains.....almost at all...
again measured whit DIMM...


----------



## tcclaviger

Ok lets go over this one more time because clearly you can't seem to grasp this.

1) GPU Tweak changes do not adjust voltage on these cards, the slider is a placebo when trying to raise voltage, it has NO effect.
2) No software measures GPU voltage accurately.
3) If you want to change voltage for the GPU you MUST use Modify program for Asus cards.
4) Modify settings are not accurate to the actual voltage applied.
5) If you are not seeing ANY gains with Shamino's bios, you are not changing voltage correctly, and are probably hitting the cap I discovered a few pages back.
6) You spread inaccurate information based on your own failing at understanding how to OC these cards.
7) The limiting factor is cooling of the VRMs on these cards, if you are not monitoring VRM temp while overvolting you are asking for a melt down.

/thread


----------



## mnemo_05

An overkill of a PSU indeed.. PSUs are most efficient at around 80%-85% load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> anybody using any uni waterblocks? AIO mod?
> 
> Just curious about how you are attacking VRM cooling.
> 
> I really hate buying new blocks every generation, and would like to move to a universal block system. I have a couple 980s inbound and my wallet is giving me the stank eye about card specific blocks.


I am using a g10 kraken + Antec 920 combo.. card never reaches 60c on 25c ambient.

As for the VRM, the 92mm is right above it and the Zotac 980 AMP! has a pretty decent heatsink/heatspreader on the board that I dont have to remove to install the cooler.

I should have done this Bios Mod way back, I was just too lazy to read through the tutorials. But hey! all is good now!



I am just wondering where GPU-z is reading the 1632mhz clock as MSI AB and max clock seen by GPU-Z is 1555mhz when gaming (FC4), which is a huge step up from my default clocks!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Ok lets go over this one more time because clearly you can't seem to grasp this.
> 
> 1) GPU Tweak changes do not adjust voltage on these cards, the slider is a placebo when trying to raise voltage, it has NO effect.
> 2) No software measures GPU voltage accurately.
> 3) If you want to change voltage for the GPU you MUST use Modify program for Asus cards.
> 4) Modify settings are not accurate to the actual voltage applied.
> 5) If you are not seeing ANY gains with Shamino's bios, you are not changing voltage correctly, and are probably hitting the cap I discovered a few pages back.
> 6) You spread inaccurate information based on your own failing at understanding how to OC these cards.
> 7) The limiting factor is cooling of the VRMs on these cards, if you are not monitoring VRM temp while overvolting you are asking for a melt down.
> 
> /thread


ok i will trow in garbage all my knowledge so far about this card and i will get tomorrow another dimm from local shop and i will start all over again....
give me just one day and i will see how card will perform in all bios and shamino tool -all measured whit new dimm....
report in some days....


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Yes. I have found afterburner inferior to EVGA Precision, K-Boost is too sweet an option to pass up. I also don't use GPU Tweak, it doesn't give the options needed, and the software limits your overclocking headroom.
> 
> I use that bios.
> Modify_GM204.exe for voltage
> EVGA to change clocks on gpu/vram + kboost for steady clock speed, and monitoring Power draw.
> 
> When benching for high numbers, I disable all apps except base windows services + the benchmark.


Are you able to use the tool to change voltage on a strix without opening gputweak?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Are you able to use the tool to change voltage on a strix without opening gputweak?


yes, but you need gpu tweak to apply the voltage to more than one card.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, but you need gpu tweak to apply the voltage to more than one card.


Well damn. I need to go back to just buying classies. The classy tool was so much easier


----------



## skmanu

Pfff... My card is a dog... Asics 70%.

It benches as high as 1620 with a very low ambient, but I can't get better than 1560MHz 100% stable while gaming.

Memory overclocks like mad though:8200 to 8400, depending on the game.

Can't wait for either the 390X or the GM200.


----------



## hertz9753

Nice clocks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

You guys keep going on about PSU overkill...I needed a replacement now and could only afford one 980 right now because of GPU and PSU failures...more, many more, cards will be added later, not to mention the mini NAS setup my machine will be running all with overclocks and overvolts.

Yes things are becoming more efficient but there is a good chance I'll be hopping over to AMDs offerings if they deliver on the speculated offerings so far, and they run higher than Maxwell


----------



## Duddits1

I will soon install a waterblock on my Gigabyte G1 980.
How high voltage can be applied on this card?
It clocks good already but I want more


----------



## ondoy

happy to join the club...


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> I will soon install a waterblock on my Gigabyte G1 980.
> How high voltage can be applied on this card?
> It clocks good already but I want more


I overclocked mine to 1550/2100
Even if i max out the voltage +100mw and 120power limit I can't get higher clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Well damn. I need to go back to just buying classies. The classy tool was so much easier


eh, it's not a problem. works fine. what you need for the classifieds is an evbot.


----------



## tyvar1

I will soon be a member of this club. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition is pre ordered


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I will soon be a member of this club. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition is pre ordered


Damm you


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I will soon be a member of this club. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition is pre ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damm you
Click to expand...

no money left ;( haha


----------



## GrimDoctor

So far I can run the Strix @ 1500/2000 through a tonne of stress tests and benchmarks but not in games, I need to drop to 1450 to stay stable...it's still quick but a bit disappointed








I'm not getting throttle at either clock, in fact I'm not even breaking 60c on either GPU or VRMs.


----------



## BTK

My gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 980 arrived yesterday and I will install it when I get home from work today pretty excited


----------



## nyk20z3

Just picked up a Asus Matrix 980,will post validation when i get back from the feild.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So far I can run the Strix @ 1500/2000 through a tonne of stress tests and benchmarks but not in games, I need to drop to 1450 to stay stable...it's still quick but a bit disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting throttle at either clock, in fact I'm not even breaking 60c on either GPU or VRMs.


I almost get the same issue i have to lower the core by a lot just to run a game even benches can't run my 980-g1 like i did before i actually got +198 core a few times max speed i was getting though was 1585 mhz core 3999 mem i call that a win even though this card did 1602 mhz when i first got it which was +205

These cards are real picky as it seems in terms of running a high clock but that shouldn't matter this card is a beast and have yet to witness any sort of lag or micro stutter


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTK*
> 
> My gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 980 arrived yesterday and I will install it when I get home from work today pretty excited


Welcome to the G1 club Bro i know you will be hitting these speeds like a champ


----------



## Anateus

Guys, need your help. I am about to buy used MSI 980 with EK waterblock, but I need to know something.
What are the chances that the warranty is already "voided" (=they will find out the cooler has been changed)? I mean, they used to have VOID stickers on those things.
Can I just reattach stock cooler if anything goes wrong and send it back for repairs? Thats the card:
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980-4GD5.html#hero-overview

Eventually I'll just go and buy EVGA 980 SC /w ACX 2.0.. Hear their customer service is top notch.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> I will soon install a waterblock on my Gigabyte G1 980.
> How high voltage can be applied on this card?
> It clocks good already but I want more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Guys, need your help. I am about to buy used MSI 980 with EK waterblock, but I need to know something.
> What are the chances that the warranty is already "voided" (=they will find out the cooler has been changed)? I mean, they used to have VOID stickers on those things.
> Can I just reattach stock cooler if anything goes wrong and send it back for repairs? Thats the card:
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980-4GD5.html#hero-overview
> 
> Eventually I'll just go and buy EVGA 980 SC /w ACX 2.0.. Hear their customer service is top notch.


If you want to watercool your card, get one with beefed up power section.

The reference card won't bring you much of a headroom...


----------



## Anateus

Okay then, so lets say I'll avoid that MSI. What brands should I consider then? I'm looking towards that EVGA 980 Superclocked, but maybe there are better options? Note - I need good warranty options (WC + OC)


----------



## skmanu

EVGA SC has a ref design (with an aftermarket cooler). I'd go either EVGA Classified or Gigabyte G1 (I depise ASUS, ugly customer service...).


----------



## Anateus

Shame that both are not available now in my country, dunno why. I could get that G1 Gaming from UK though. Am I going to be ok with Gigabyte warranty if I change the cooler?

@Edit - Found it, they just didnt add "G1 Gaming" to its name


----------



## Silent Scone

Anyone still getting FC4 black screen crashes? Latest drivers (347.25).

Can hear the music playing, seems almost like the display drivers is crashing over and over. Give up with that game TBH. Cards completely stock (Tri SLI)


----------



## Anateus

Another question - are there any warranty stickers on the Gigabyte coolers/screws? I'd buy that G1 Gaming if it wasnt for warranty voiding when changing the cooler.
Can I just replace it and RMA the card and they wont know I did anything?


----------



## elcono

I don't worry about sticking anything on VRM's on NVidia cards

Just aim a fan at the VRM (Silverstone AP in my case)

I have been using an EK thermo for ages with no issues. You can touch the VRM's for a few seconds before it gets too hot






no issues. Even with a hefty OC, although airflow is pretty good seeing as i just drilled my components onto my wardrobe


----------



## Kindred1

Maximum Airflow


----------



## GrimDoctor

My Strix is now - Goldeneye Edition-ised










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Strix is now - Goldeneye Edition-ised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you paint the fan shroud gold except the Asus and Strix logos that would look sweet.


----------



## BTK

After installing my gigabyte g1 gaming 980 i got about 11.5k in firestrike huge jump from 7300 with my 7970 whats the best utility so i can OC?


----------



## Duddits1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Another question - are there any warranty stickers on the Gigabyte coolers/screws? I'd buy that G1 Gaming if it wasnt for warranty voiding when changing the cooler.
> Can I just replace it and RMA the card and they wont know I did anything?


No stickers on the Gigabyte G1 980 card.
Gigabyte says warranty will be void if you remove the cooler, but do it carefully and they will never know.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Digital Impuls (Norwegian shop) lets me change waterblock without voiding warranty, but then again the shop is in its own class.

2x 980` G1 (With a 4.75Ghz 5820K, and probaly 1500/2000Mhz on each) will be enough for 144Hz 1080P gaming?


----------



## Anateus

Cool! To be honest, I am still thinking about that EVGA. It has higher base clock (38MHz) and best warranty for my needs. Is there really anything better with G1? I think they are just the same chip and different cooling...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Cool! To be honest, I am still thinking about that EVGA. It has higher base clock (38MHz) and best warranty for my needs. Is there really anything better with G1? I think they are just the same chip and different cooling...


The PCB is alot betterm Evga uses a refrence on all card execpt Ftw, Classy, Classy Kp.

The rest is good, best customer service i`ve ever dealt with Asus is not good, Gigabyte is normal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Stuff is about to get serious.









TCO


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, it's not a problem. works fine. what you need for the classifieds is an evbot.


When I get to Korea, I may need to look into getting one. I'm hoping I don't buy one and all of a sudden EVGA decides to stop including Evbot ports on their classies lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Does anybody have any idea what the difference between the 980 SC and the 980 FTW?

I see 8+6, only 1 DP, and higher clocks...

anybody?


----------



## Anateus

What can be different in G1 Gaming and EVGA Superclocked PCB? I am not into the topic and know little about it.
Of all the differences I know the G1 Gaming needs 2x8 pin power connector and Evga uses 2x6. Not caring about stock coolers, the cards are to be watercooled.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what the difference between the 980 SC and the 980 FTW?
> 
> I see 8+6, only 1 DP, and higher clocks...
> 
> anybody?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What can be different in G1 Gaming and EVGA Superclocked PCB? I am not into the topic and know little about it.
> Of all the differences I know the G1 Gaming needs 2x8 pin power connector and Evga uses 2x6. Not caring about stock coolers, the cards are to be watercooled.


These both deal with the Power Supplied to the Cards (Obviously) which in turn could lead to higher wattage supplied for overclocks.

2 X 8 pin = more Power than a 2 x 6 pin Due to the limits of power supplied by a 6 pin connector.

This is what I have gathered from people in the community. (Although the information could be askew somewhat)

The Cautious ONe

Explanation of 6 and 8 Pin COnnections


----------



## Anateus

So basically 2x8 pins means better overclocking if I want to change the voltage?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So basically 2x8 pins means better overclocking if I want to change the voltage?


Theoretically, Yes. You will reach a limit at a 2 x 6pin setup that cannot compare with an 8 + 6 or a 2 x 8 pin connection setup

The Cautious ONe

EDIT: This is a quote from the link I provided. Halfway through the Page.
Quote:


> Connecting power to your graphics card: The PCIe x16 slot was design to power a video card drawing up to a maximum of 75 watts. That is adequate for most video cards, but some of the better cards, like high-end "gaming or workstation" cards, usually need quite a bit more power. The graphics cards that need more than 75 watts, have one or two additional power receptacles on them. The PCI Express auxiliary power connectors provide power directly from the power supply to the video card, they are a six-pin (2 × 3) and/or an eight-pin (2 × 4) connector. Some Main Boards have a 4 pin Molex receptacle near the PCIe graphics card slot; if you are using a 6 or 8 PCIe power connection(s), you do not need to supply power to the 4 pin Molex receptacle. This receptacle is there so that when you use a "no connector" type graphics card, you will get a good solid 75 Watts of power to the PCIe x16 slot. The six-pin connector has two 12 volt lines, and the eight-pin connector has three 12 volt lines. Each additional 12 volt input line adds about 40 watts to the 75 watts that is already at the PCIe slot. This list below is a general guide; all manufacturers do not do things exactly the same way. This is no standard set for this. Be aware that if the GPU power connectors wattage rating is close to the card's usage wattage rating, that graphics card will have a very limited over-clocking potential.
> 
> Auxiliary Power Connector Configuration for high performance graphics cards:
> 
> 75 Watts*******No connector
> 155 Watts******One six-pin connector
> 195 Watts******One eight-pin connector
> 235 Watts******Two six-pin connectors
> 275 Watts******One eight-pin connector + one six-pin connector
> 315Watts******Two eight-pin connectors
> 395 Watts******Two eight-pin connectors + one six-pin connector
> 
> If there is any combos that are not covered, each 6 pin connector adds 80 watts, and each 8 pin connector adds 120 watts.
> Example: four 8 pin connectors, (4 X 120) + 75 = 555 watts


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what the difference between the 980 SC and the 980 FTW?
> 
> I see 8+6, only 1 DP, and higher clocks...
> 
> anybody?


The FTW has more phases.
It would be my choice of the two.

SS


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what the difference between the 980 SC and the 980 FTW?
> 
> I see 8+6, only 1 DP, and higher clocks...
> 
> anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> The FTW has more phases.
> It would be my choice of the two.
> 
> SS
Click to expand...

Thanks, I had a suspicion that was the case, but there is almost zero info outside of typical marketing blurbs and fps benchmarks on the card. I actually wanted the SC because I have an eyefinity set-up that I may like to reconnect sometime, but its kind of late now...they shipped already, and should be here tomorrow.

Newegg has both the SC and the FTW listed by the cooler style and model number, and I was not paying attention real well when adding all the parts to my cart....









Oh well, I will probably enjoy overclocking the snot out of these cards once they go underwater.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The FTW has more phases.
> It would be my choice of the two.
> 
> SS


I will never buy another FTW from EVGA. Just because on the 780 FTW I had to buy a thermosphere due to it being a non reference PCB and no full waterblock. Ugh.

TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The FTW has more phases.
> It would be my choice of the two.
> 
> SS
> 
> 
> 
> I will never buy another FTW from EVGA. Just because on the 780 FTW I had to buy a thermosphere due to it being a non reference PCB and no full waterblock. Ugh.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

I am actually ok with that. I am debating on which uni block to go with...EK is the obvious choice to be matchy match with the rest of my water cooling stuff, but I am still reading reviews of other blocks and weighing options. Might be a few weeks before I go under water with them .


----------



## fishingfanatic

Another +1 for EVGA. Asus RMA is ok if you like getting refurbed when you bought new and ur item doesn't work.

Or, and this is the GOOD one, they blame you for the issue and try to make you pay for it to get it fixed...Gotta love Asus RMA. Don't care if it was broken when you bought it, only refurbed for a replacement

sucker....

All of my mobos were Asus, now I have gotten rid of almost all of my Asus *garbage*

Just buy them used now, that way I know they work.

Just got my X99 Classy yesterday from the step up program, still putting everything together, another reason to *LOVE EVGA*!!!

In their defense, they do make good products, and now that the other maunfacturers are getting better competiton wise, they're going to have to reconsider their RMA process imho if they want to stay

near the top of the mntn.

For me, all bs aside, EVGA Asus XFX(for radeon) Gigabyte,...Everyone one else needs to pick up their gmae imho. It appears MSi is finally getting their gpus a bit more thought.

I don't mind their cards, I own one of their laptops, awesome btw( GT60 Dominator), and it works great. It's the ocing capability that they had for their cards, just couldn't do much with them and now that

they're improving the cooling it's getting better.

I used to love XFX gpus but now I don't do much ocing with AMD cards so I don't c them very often for benching.

No reason, just not available or too expensive when I need another gpu to bench.

Lately even the EVGA cards are outperforming the Asus as well. When a gpu has a higher base clock by almost 100 it's *usually* likely to go higher.

This is based on my own experiences, so take it for what it is.

Good luck either way!!!










FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

I bought the 970 FTW for my wife's pc. it's not wced but performs very well.

I also owned a 980 SC and the 970 almost matched it when both were oced.

Unless you don't want to wait, the 980 Kingpin is available for pre-order now. They r going to be expensive bcuz of the currency exchange now.

Over $1000, not including duty. Approx $805 US including shipping b4 that. Duty is usually around $125 for that amt, at least when I bought the last

kpe it was.

Thanks to a staff member here I am reading about the mod exe atm trying to get it straight. I so do want to get my latest beast to 1600mhz.

I'm running a 980 Strix with the Nickel Acetal wb. Works great !!!

I think I'll call customs and find out if these components are supposed to be exempt from duty. I've heard that, so I figure straight from the horse's

mouth should clear that up....









FF


----------



## skmanu

Well, just ordered a second 980 SC ACX2, together wit a BeQuit Dark Power Pro 1000W.

Hopefully, this one will clock a bit better than the one I already have...


----------



## raider89

Would like to join the club !

980 SLI MSI









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=w58gk


----------



## Menta

GV-N980G1 GAMING-4GD rev 1.1

What is the difference in rev 1.0?


----------



## Flame113

May I ask what is your current clock speed?


----------



## Flame113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, just ordered a second 980 SC ACX2, together wit a BeQuit Dark Power Pro 1000W.
> 
> Hopefully, this one will clock a bit better than the one I already have...


May I ask what is your current clock speed?


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flame113*
> 
> May I ask what is your current clock speed?


Running 24/7 1540/8100 and benching at 1600/8500, up to 1620 with Catzilla/3DM FireStrike. Clocks are the actual boost.


----------



## s74r1

Hopefully joining this club soon... got refund for my 970's. decided on the Asus 980 Poseidon since every other damn card is too loud for me in SLi, and these are the cheapest (and sexiest) option to add to my CPU loop.

Don't suppose anyone here knows why the poseidons are out of stock everywhere? was it a limited run to get rid of the unsold 780 poseidons? (uses same exact cooler), or supply/demand issues? Newegg and Amazon couldn't tell me an ETA or any information whatsoever on plans to restock or if there was supply issues. Asus' phone support was useless as usual.


----------



## Aze007

Hi lads,

I've got GTX 980 ref.

Asic 75.2% Voltage 1.248 stock voltage is 1.218

First score in firestrike 15637. Some kind of artifacts in heaven benchmark.
mem 1983mhz core 1516mhz

Second score in fire strike 15542. Seems to be alright in heaven bench and games.
mem 1973mhz core 1513mhz

I went down to 1970mhz and 1510mhz with voltage up to 1.248 (cant go over due to stock bios)

Any ideas how to go further? Temp. up to 72 75 Celsius

I'd like to have 2000mhz/1550mhz. Do I need custom bios with voltage 1.28 1.3 ?

Looking for advice from more experienced users.


----------



## mnemo_05

@aze

yep, you will have to flash that card if you wish to increase the voltage.. i gor mine running 1516/7500 before flash, now I am able to pass benchie @1625/8000 but downclocked it to 1575/7600 for everyday use..

@s74r1

a posiedon is a good choice if you change your card often but at the same time would like it to be in your loop, I would hate it myself if I am to buy a new block everytime a new card comes along


----------



## Aze007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> @aze
> 
> yep, you will have to flash that card if you wish to increase the voltage.. i gor mine running 1516/7500 before flash, now I am able to pass benchie @1625/8000 but downclocked it to 1575/7600 for everyday use..
> 
> @s74r1
> 
> a posiedon is a good choice if you change your card often but at the same time would like it to be in your loop, I would hate it myself if I am to buy a new block everytime a new card comes along


Whats ur voltage ?


----------



## Anateus

Are there any better options than G1 gaming? Would be cool if it had nearly the same price. There are no WF EK blocks for it in my area, cant see them in EK store too.


----------



## mnemo_05

ive set my the modded bios to supply max 1.312v but MSI is reading it at just 1.250v, people are saying that it is an issue with the msi ab not able to read the correct volts. i guess those people are right as it will be impossible for the card to run at thise clocks with just 1.250v


----------



## Aze007

u saying that 1.312 is safe as long as temp are ok?

my card is 1.218 stock when I put +50mv in afterburner it goes up max to 1.243 when I set +32mv same 1.243 not showing more.

So i need to mod my current bios and set it round 1.3 1.312 and try to overclock more?


----------



## mnemo_05

1.3v i think is pretty safe, card like asus strix have unlock volts and can go beyond that.. Make sure to monitor your core and vrm temps.. I have installed a g10 kraken + antec 920 on mine, vrm are with heatsinks and right below the 92mm fan


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Would 1.312v be safe enough for testing on a reference cooler with the fan cranked up? My stock MSI Bios seems to max out 1.225-1.250v. Have been testing this with 85% fan speed temps don't seem to get much higher than 53c.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Goodies

The Cautious One


----------



## Aze007

I ve got GTX 980 inno3D referent. Can someone tell me which part of bios I have to modify to put 1.312v on it?
Thanks!


----------



## gagac1971

these days i was playing whit my gtx 980 strix and gpu tweak and let me tell you ....gpu tweak sucks big time....msi afterburner is giving gpu tweak 100-0...


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aze007*
> 
> I ve got GTX 980 inno3D referent. Can someone tell me which part of bios I have to modify to put 1.312v on it?
> Thanks!


None, VRM's are capped at 1.275v.


----------



## Aze007

Why i got some black screen flashes in some games after overcloocking? core mhz? vram? voltage? what could it be?


----------



## Menta

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uuh9u



here is validation

ASUS strix 980, scrapped out the 970...









any suggestion


----------



## makn

Recieved my two giga 980 g1 today..instead of the Gtx 970 sli








4gb VRAM in use when playing fc4 with msaa4


----------



## valkyrie743

Just got my GTX 980 Classified !!! love it. its so quiet, and runs super cool. compared to my old 780 Ti with ACX.

about to start overclocking it but forgot taht this card has 3 bios on it. normal,OC,and LN2. I guess from what i've read on evga that the only difference with normal and OC bios is the fan curve? can someone share some light on this. they didnt change the power limit at all? or unlock voltages on the OC or LN2 bios?

I was just about to start overclocking on the normal bios but if i should just switch it to OC mode, ill do that. just want to know what it changes before doing so.


----------



## Jetpac

*Welcome me to the club fellas.*



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m2rvu

There's my validation.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am in for 2x EVGA 980 FTW

Have barely started overclocking them, need H20 blocks before I will crank them too much more, although they seem to be pretty well suited for air too.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kd7zy/


----------



## ondoy

is it worth it to overclock the 980's ?
they're already fast, so why bother ?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> is it worth it to overclock the 980's ?
> they're already fast, so why bother ?


I'd say it depends. On my system playing Ryse: Son of Rome at stock speeds I saw a little bit of stutter. With a mild OC to 1520 core, that stutter was gone.

Now on some other titles, Dragon Age Inquistion for example, it made no difference.


----------



## passey

been running my 980 @ 4K now for a couple of weeks and am really impressed with it.

Going to add another in the second half of this year but need to do a few other upgrades first


----------



## Menta

any owners of the strix, what was the maximum OC achieved

i get around 1450 clock\7950 vram

1210 voltage offset bla bla bla


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> any owners of the strix, what was the maximum OC achieved
> 
> i get around 1450 clock\7950 vram
> 
> 1210 voltage offset bla bla bla


1500/2000 stock volts. Going to try a bios flash to get more though.


----------



## gagac1971

980 string here also,1505 MHz everything stock


----------



## Piospi

Hello guys. I have a question about the EVGA backplate and EK water block for GTX 980. Is it possible to install these two things? Is the water blocks are ONLY compatible with the backplate from EK?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> they're already fast, so why bother ?


4K
free performance
hobby
e-peen
faster is better


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 1500/2000 stock volts. Going to try a bios flash to get more though.


is there a guide to flash


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> is it worth it to overclock the 980's ?
> they're already fast, so why bother ?


For folding max points.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> is it worth it to overclock the 980's ?
> they're already fast, so why bother ?


Obligatory reply of "because this site isn't called stockcomputing.net"









Yes, overclocking can be worthwhile, especially if you like free additional performance, higher benchmarking scores, or as@LarsL stated, higher PPD in BOINC/[email protected]


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Obligatory reply of *"because this site isn't called stockcomputing.net"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yes, overclocking can be worthwhile, especially if you like free additional performance, higher benchmarking scores, or as@LarsL stated, higher PPD in BOINC/[email protected]


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


I've waited over a year to be able to say that, but everyone else always beats me to it ^_^;;;;;; As it's text, I meant for it to come across in a playful manner


----------



## ondoy

lol, you finally said it...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've waited over a year to be able to say that, but everyone else always beats me to it ^_^;;;;;; As it's text, *I meant for it to come across in a playful manner*


Who Cares if It Didn't ? They Can Come and Deal with me If they have a problem. We are as informative as we can be with all keeping our sanity while spending copious amounts of money to create computers that noone else would even care to replicate.



Ive Got your Back Wulfe.

The Cautious One


----------



## SynchroSCP

Here is the EVGA GTX 980 FTW bare pcb, guess reference blocks are no go.


Using a EK Thermosphere, modded the mounting ring for it so I wouldn't have to cut up the baseplate.


Worked surprisingly well and looks pretty good. I have a Noctua 80mm fan blowing directly on the baseplate, gets pretty warm but it did in the stock cooler as well which only made contact with the processor. Temps are in the 40's with just a +100 gpu and +200 mem overclock.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Here is the EVGA GTX 980 FTW bare pcb, guess reference blocks are no go.
> 
> 
> Using a EK Thermosphere, modded the mounting ring for it so I wouldn't have to cut up the baseplate.
> 
> 
> Worked surprisingly well and looks pretty good. I have a Noctua 80mm fan blowing directly on the baseplate, gets pretty warm but it did in the stock cooler as well which only made contact with the processor. Temps are in the 40's with just a +100 gpu and +200 mem overclock.


Why not mount a crap load of heat sinks on the plate? That should help pull the heat outta the plate pretty well I bet!

SS


----------



## nandapanda

Has any user done a comparison of the 980 cards previously in this thread? Having a look through now but can't seem to find much.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> is there a guide to flash


I've been using this thread for roms, info and help:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> these days i was playing whit my gtx 980 strix and gpu tweak and let me tell you ....gpu tweak sucks big time....msi afterburner is giving gpu tweak 100-0...


you really don't need GPU Tweak with the STRIX, gives no benefit over other tools. you can get voltage control in MSI Afterburner with a small hack.

How to get voltage control in MSI Afterburner (credit goes to @doza for this)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> if ur using afterburner, there is a way to change voltage and its stable,better than gpu tweak, first u need to edit in msi afterburner folder:
> 
> MSIAfterburner CGF File
> add at the bottom of cfg file this:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1
> 
> and under Profiles there is VEN_10DE&DEV......... file put in bot of these files same line at the bottom:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1
> 
> than afterburner will ask u something a few times (at least it asked me) just click yes
> and voltage slider will show up to 100


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> you really don't need GPU Tweak with the STRIX, gives no benefit over other tools. you can get voltage control in MSI Afterburner with a small hack.
> 
> How to get voltage control in MSI Afterburner (credit goes to @doza for this)


hey thanks for the tip and is working i can rise voltage up to 100% but.....the card just don't want to overclock further...
voltage is showing in msi afterburner 1305v drooping just a little bit but card just don't want to overclock....
my max overclock on stock voltage is 1510 mhz and when i rise up to 100% voltage tweaking it give me around 1.3v showing in msi afterburner ....then i try just from 1510 to 1530 mhz but i will get crash....i cat belive -from 1.21v to almost 1.3v i cant even overclock more 20 mhz?
overvoltage is working but seams that is not coming in gpu cpu....
p.s. i am on stock bios also just for information....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey thanks for the tip and is working i can rise voltage up to 100% but.....the card just don't want to overclock further...
> voltage is showing in msi afterburner 1305v drooping just a little bit but card just don't want to overclock....
> my max overclock on stock voltage is 1510 mhz and when i rise up to 100% voltage tweaking it give me around 1.3v showing in msi afterburner ....then i try just from 1510 to 1530 mhz but i will get crash....i cat belive -from 1.21v to almost 1.3v i cant even overclock more 20 mhz?
> overvoltage is working but seams that is not coming in gpu cpu....
> p.s. i am on stock bios also just for information....


look in to this post.....

Adding those to Afterburner profile lets you control the voltage in -/+100mV range
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1
But it would not have any impact for overclocking at all, all it do is just raise VRM temps. There are 2 GPU Voltages on Strix 970, one is up to 1.201V, 2nd is 1.212V. Above settings allows to adjusts the 1.201V, unfortunately 1.212V which needs to be modified is still untouchable...

maybe this is true?


----------



## TechPcGamer

all be joining the 980 club soon just step up my evga 970 and should have my evga 980 acx card this week cant wait


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Why not mount a crap load of heat sinks on the plate? That should help pull the heat outta the plate pretty well I bet!
> 
> SS


pretty killer idea actually, there's room for some big ones on there....more mass and lots of fins for heat removal. I think I will, thanks!


----------



## oivindwold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey thanks for the tip and is working i can rise voltage up to 100% but.....the card just don't want to overclock further...
> voltage is showing in msi afterburner 1305v drooping just a little bit but card just don't want to overclock....
> my max overclock on stock voltage is 1510 mhz and when i rise up to 100% voltage tweaking it give me around 1.3v showing in msi afterburner ....then i try just from 1510 to 1530 mhz but i will get crash....i cat belive -from 1.21v to almost 1.3v i cant even overclock more 20 mhz?
> overvoltage is working but seams that is not coming in gpu cpu....
> p.s. i am on stock bios also just for information....


Get a gpu waterblock and youll get a little higher. I did. I couldnt touch voltage before I Got thw block. It Actually clocked worse with more voltage.


----------



## Jam0r

So people, thinking about sending my MSI 970 back and getting a 980 as a replacement.

I like clocking and would bios mod the card to give it some more power.

What are my options? Ideally want to stay to the low end of £400

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-003-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-042-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812

I'd love to go with MSI again as this card has been fantastic but it's more expensive and wonder if it's worth it

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-258-MS&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812

Again i'm buying the card and i WILL be editing the bios for more power so I don't want to buy something that you can't do this on.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> So people, thinking about sending my MSI 970 back and getting a 980 as a replacement.
> 
> I like clocking and would bios mod the card to give it some more power.
> 
> What are my options? Ideally want to stay to the low end of £400
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-003-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-042-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812
> 
> I'd love to go with MSI again as this card has been fantastic but it's more expensive and wonder if it's worth it
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-258-MS&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812
> 
> Again i'm buying the card and i WILL be editing the bios for more power so I don't want to buy something that you can't do this on.


i would go with a EVGA card instead of that MSI card.
Like this one: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-260-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812


----------



## JoeDirt

If anyone likes to live dangerously, give this a try and let me know if it works for you -

NVFlash v5.199 All Checks bypassed. *US AT OWN RISK!!!!* (Use this if you want to flash BIOS from different models. Like flashing 980 BIOS onto a 970)
Download Here

This one is more than just the certificate checks bypass. I also bypassed ID check and GPU mismatch. So you can now flash any BIOS to any card. Like flashing a 780ti BIOS to a 980. Why you would want to do this, I don't know but someone may want to, so I did it. So far one person said the only issues from flashing a 980 BIOS on to a 970 was no boot screen but everything else is fine once in Windows.

Have fun!


----------



## HAL900

but not unlock 980








Maybee beeter oc


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oivindwold*
> 
> Get a gpu waterblock and youll get a little higher. I did. I couldnt touch voltage before I Got thw block. It Actually clocked worse with more voltage.


My EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 also clock worse with more voltage, using Hydro Copper bios and block from EK. 1500/8000 with stock volt stable. 1600/8000 not game stable, can run benchmarks tho.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> My EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 also clock worse with more voltage, using Hydro Copper bios and block from EK. 1500/8000 with stock volt stable. 1600/8000 not game stable, can run benchmarks tho.


The new drivers are horrible try 344.75 or 344.48 those work like champs


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> pretty killer idea actually, there's room for some big ones on there....more mass and lots of fins for heat removal. I think I will, thanks!


My pleasure.... I've found high clock frequencies on the memory are as big a benefit as high speeds.









Thanks for the rep!









I actually plan on doing it myself .... short of a full block with a chiller (or not) it'll be the best way to keep it closest to room temp with the right air flow.

SS


----------



## goodenough88

Have finally made the move from my single GTX470 and I'm loving my 2 Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980's!! Got them underwater as well







 I've been playing Dragon Age inquisition on a 2560x1440 monitor at 96Hz with no issues, temps struggle to get above 40 degrees even after 4-5 hours


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Sold my reference gtx 980s last night and ordered two gtx 980 Hall of fame







Stupid decision, now i'm stuck with an ATI 5870 i have laying around since about 5 years ago lol.. New GPUs should be here in about 5 days or so


----------



## greg1184

I have the ASUS STRIX 980 card. Anyone get the metro message "switch to windows classic" dialogue box when they are

a) benching with unigine heaven
b) playing battlefield 4

It seems to happen every time. I don't expect this from a 980 which is supposed to have 4gb of video RAM.


----------



## hertz9753

I think you have the Dark Side of the Moon virus. JK.


----------



## BlockLike

even though I upgraded to the 980 to get away from sli issues... I just couldn't help myself

2nd Strix GTX 980 arrived today


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> even though I upgraded to the 980 to get away from sli issues... I just couldn't help myself
> 
> 2nd Strix GTX 980 arrived today


Could you get me one too









That's awesome though, be sure to post some benchmarks, wanna see what a pair of those puppies can do!


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Could you get me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome though, be sure to post some benchmarks, wanna see what a pair of those puppies can do!


Yup, will be benchmarking it as soon as I get back from work









The new 980, plus the rest of my upgrades are currently sat next to my desk at work teasing me.... I have a feeling this is going to be a long day


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> My pleasure.... I've found high clock frequencies on the memory are as big a benefit as high speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing it myself .... short of a full block with a chiller (or not) it'll be the best way to keep it closest to room temp with the right air flow.
> 
> SS


Ordered 2 53x53x25mm heatsinks that will cover the area over the VRMs, that's the part that gets pretty warm so getting that controlled should have this set.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I have the ASUS STRIX 980 card. Anyone get the metro message "switch to windows classic" dialogue box when they are
> 
> a) benching with unigine heaven
> b) playing battlefield 4
> 
> It seems to happen every time. I don't expect this from a 980 which is supposed to have 4gb of video RAM.


I'm running the strix 980 and have never seen that with unigine or BF4


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Could you get me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome though, be sure to post some benchmarks, wanna see what a pair of those puppies can do!


CPU @ 4.6ghz
GPUs @ factory settings

Fire strike 18635
Unigine Valley 4819


----------



## sniperpowa

Just got a GTX 980 reference card for my wifes z97 build lol.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> CPU @ 4.6ghz
> GPUs @ factory settings
> 
> Fire strike 18635
> Unigine Valley 4819


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Have finally made the move from my single GTX470 and I'm loving my 2 Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980's!! Got them underwater as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Dragon Age inquisition on a 2560x1440 monitor at 96Hz with no issues, temps struggle to get above 40 degrees even after 4-5 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noctuas NF-F12?


----------



## illest86root

Can i joim the club sold my sli 970s and picked these badboys up


----------



## MunneY

So... i'm gonna be that lazy dude.

Who here is running modded bios on their 980s?

If you are... are your clocks any better adn are we topped out at 1.3v?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> Can i joim the club sold my sli 970s and picked these badboys up


Everything looks fine, except for the monitor


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> Can i joim the club sold my sli 970s and picked these badboys up


Let us know how the monitor is, debating in getting one or wait for the Acer XB270HU IPS monitor coming out in March


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Noctuas NF-F12?


They certainly are!! 10 of them


----------



## illest86root

Makevali the swift is epic havent had any issues yet. But in love so far gysnc is really next level and the 144hz just capin fools lol my other monitors are the vg248qe


----------



## ssiperko

2x Zotac GeForce GTX980 AMP! Extreme and a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 K|NGP|N right cheer.
















SS


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I've not changed my bios or anything on my card and it now seems to be holding a much higher overclock. I put the voltage back to stock and seems to hold 1556 / 8118 where it used to only hold 1498 / 8000.


----------



## Serandur

Hello, I'm just looking for an opinion on how much you guys expect 980 resale values to be after GM200 drops into the sub-Titan market? I'm one of those people returning my 970s over the VRAM issue and am considering getting a G1 980 as a temporary replacement. I don't want to lose too much money on it though. Thanks.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hello, I'm just looking for an opinion on how much you guys expect 980 resale values to be after GM200 drops into the sub-Titan market? I'm one of those people returning my 970s over the VRAM issue and am considering getting a G1 980 as a temporary replacement. I don't want to lose too much money on it though. Thanks.


I can see GM200 being fairly pricey, so more than likely the 980 resale value won't take a hit following the release


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I can see GM200 being fairly pricey, so more than likely the 980 resale value won't take a hit following the release


The price of GM200 isn't going to be the issue... its going to be the massive performance gains... IE titan to GTX 680


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The price of GM200 isn't going to be the issue... its going to be the massive performance gains... IE titan to GTX 680


True, but if it comes with a silly price tag on release, it could seen as an unobtainable bit of hardware for the average enthusiast


----------



## Anateus

Any ideas when GM200 might be revealed? Any rumors at all? Im thinking about saving some money instead of buying 980 now. This way I could grab some new gen gpu after summer.. if it gets released by then.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Any ideas when GM200 might be revealed? Any rumors at all? Im thinking about saving some money instead of buying 980 now. This way I could grab some new gen gpu after summer.. if it gets released by then.


The reveal is supposed to be at GTC in March, but as far as release dates, it's a bit unknown at the moment


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I can see GM200 being fairly pricey, so more than likely the 980 resale value won't take a hit following the release


I highly doubt Nvidia won't be forced to release some GM200 parts at least for the $700 or less mark, given AMD's got Fiji coming out. In any case, my concern extends to Fiji as well. Either for Fiji or GM200, I'm planning on ditching the 980 in coming months. With that in mind, I'm not sure if it's worth going for one at this point.

Second question though: All 980s come with Samsung VRAM, right? None of that bait-and-switch nonsense with Hynix? Thanks.


----------



## miyaspark

Antaeus get a 980 now then start saving for pascal


----------



## atomicus

Is a custom backplate possible with the 980 Reference card?

I came across the below, which is for a 780... is something like this do-able on a 980? I've no idea what backplate this is or how it was done.


----------



## leakydog

hi guys, I want to go for ZOTAC GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition. Do you approve this card? There are not many reviews about this card, but looks so great! It has massive cooler similar to Gigabyte, but it's as noisy as MSI (silent). For now it has same price as MSI gtx980 in my country, so MSI has no advantage at this point.


----------



## ssiperko

I have 2 of them. Very quiet and cool.
Decent clockers. I modded the bios to get more power into them but they run really well with the std bios. The FireStorm sortware is tricky and you need to hook a volt meter (simple) to them to see true voltages. I thought they were locked but they aren't.
I'm going to return or sell them as I wonna do Classies to match my MB.

SS


----------



## JoeDirt

I got my EVGA 980 Classified last night. Good card so far. Going to put on my MK-26 on it and see what it can do. Also expect a new NVFlash bypass tomorrow.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I have 2 of them. Very quiet and cool.
> Decent clockers. I modded the bios to get more power into them but they run really well with the std bios. The FireStorm sortware is tricky and you need to hook a volt meter (simple) to them to see true voltages. I thought they were locked but they aren't.
> I'm going to return or sell them as I wonna do Classies to match my MB.
> 
> SS


ok. thanks for answer, but what do you mean by "Classies" and how do they match to your MB?  Your MB is EVGA?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Can someone post the link for the 980 G1 bios? I am blind and cant find it









The stock is not cutting it anymore









Thankyou!


----------



## tcclaviger

How many times....

Afterburner/GPU tweak/Nvidia Inspector etc, dont work to change voltage, and the e,tra options added in afterburner only let you get to .025 over the stock voltage the STRIX uses in boost mode since the card over volts stock.

Software vcore readings on the Asus cards are not accurate.

Grab a multimeter, modify.exe, and do it the right way. That is why you are not seeing more headroom for your OCs. I thought my card was hitting a wall at 1500 before using modify.exe and shamino bios. After switching 1600 is achieValle with enough vcore and 1560/8100 is stable 24/7 with moderately high vcore.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> ok. thanks for answer, but what do you mean by "Classies" and how do they match to your MB?  Your MB is EVGA?


EVGA GTX 980 Classified and my MB is a EVGA Z97 Classified ---- except I just pre-ordered a GTX 980 K|NGP|N. Now I need one of them Silicon Lottery 1.275v 5.0GHz 4790k's.









I might just throw the AMPs in a box for the wife to play solitaire, they are really quiet so she'll never know.









SS


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Any news regarding next gen GPU like GTX 980Ti? I'm sure there will be like the 780Ti's?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Any news regarding next gen GPU like GTX 980Ti? I'm sure there will be like the 780Ti's?


There will not be a 980 Ti...

Period.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> How many times....
> 
> Afterburner/GPU tweak/Nvidia Inspector etc, dont work to change voltage, and the e,tra options added in afterburner only let you get to .025 over the stock voltage the STRIX uses in boost mode since the card over volts stock.
> 
> Software vcore readings on the Asus cards are not accurate.
> 
> Grab a multimeter, modify.exe, and do it the right way. That is why you are not seeing more headroom for your OCs. I thought my card was hitting a wall at 1500 before using modify.exe and shamino bios. After switching 1600 is achieValle with enough vcore and 1560/8100 is stable 24/7 with moderately high vcore.


Forgive my ignorance (and not going through 668 pages) but what is the modify.exe and exactly what will it allow me to mess up?









SS


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Classified and my MB is a EVGA Z97 Classified ---- except I just pre-ordered a GTX 980 K|NGP|N. Now I need one of them Silicon Lottery 1.275v 5.0GHz 4790k's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just throw the AMPs in a box for the wife to play solitaire, they are really quiet so she'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


 ok. I don't understand why do you need all from EVGA brand if you are satisfied with Zotac, but whatever ;-)

One more question.... is this already fixed? http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1657-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-voltage-issue-warning I mean... Could you unlock voltage limit for example to 1.3V on your Zotac extreme ed.? Thanks.


----------



## ssiperko

I'm nutty that way.
That article isn't accurate. I can get 1.29volts with the std bios all night .... it just doesn't register in software. When you take the readings from the card it gives you the true voltages.

SS


----------



## menthuslayer

Got new high Firestrike extreme and ultra scores today, 12868, and 7114, 2-way sli. I maintain the records for both benchmarks (according to 3dMark themselves) among all 4 core cpus, and 2-way sli. Cards didn't get above 47c, and that was after 4 or so hours of testing. In the first couple hours I was working in the mid 30's under load, so my loop is doing some serious work. Seems like 1580 is where my cards are the happiest, pushing up, makes my scores a lot less consistent. and at 1600, I start freezing. All in all some good runs today!
I've got a bad tim application on my 4790k, tried the indigo reflow and it didn't go great. Having trouble stabilizing 5ghz. [email protected] is great. Been tweaking for 4 or 5 months now. Here is Doom


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm nutty that way.
> That article isn't accurate. I can get 1.29volts with the std bios all night .... it just doesn't register in software. When you take the readings from the card it gives you the true voltages.
> 
> SS


Finally someone else can poke 2 points with a DMM!! That article is a joke, and clearly he buys into the ASIC myth. In reality he won the Silicon lottery with the ref card and got an average gpu with the extreme. Also doesn't know you can easily recover a miss flashed 980. Also doesn't know how to use biostweaker app or he would "fix" the issue himself.

So disgusted with "experts" that know ****all.

1.283 is my "default" voltage on my poseidon, which reads 1.2125 in all software. Blame nvidia and their RMA requirements for cards only reporting 1.212 volts, it is their restriction placed on OEMs.

Anyone who "CBA" to read enough of the thread to figure out how to overvolt/delimited tdp probably doesn't need to be doing it anyways...

Review sites have really proven they know exactly ****all about overclocking with their reviews of the various 980s. Funny how my single 980 can trounce the 970 SLI scores these sites get in Firestrike, on ambient watercooling not sub zero....


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm nutty that way.
> That article isn't accurate. I can get 1.29volts with the std bios all night .... it just doesn't register in software. When you take the readings from the card it gives you the true voltages.
> 
> SS


glad to hear.. do you able to lower RPM of fans in idle a little bit via modded vBIOS? also do you own some ir thermometer to measure temperature on VRM? I curious if that small heatsink on VRM is really enough. thanks


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> glad to hear.. do you able to lower RPM of fans in idle a little bit via modded vBIOS? also do you own some ir thermometer to measure temperature on VRM? I curious if that small heatsink on VRM is really enough. thanks


Yes you can. I run my fans a little faster because they are so quiet. The std bios has them max at 2300 rpm but the max speed for them is roughly 2550 so I set that as my max and run the lower setting at 1500..... std setting is 1000.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Finally someone else can poke 2 points with a DMM!! That article is a joke, and clearly he buys into the ASIC myth. In reality he won the Silicon lottery with the ref card and got an average gpu with the extreme. Also doesn't know you can easily recover a miss flashed 980. Also doesn't know how to use biostweaker app or he would "fix" the issue himself.
> 
> So disgusted with "experts" that know ****all.
> 
> 1.283 is my "default" voltage on my poseidon, which reads 1.2125 in all software. Blame nvidia and their RMA requirements for cards only reporting 1.212 volts, it is their restriction placed on OEMs.
> 
> Anyone who "CBA" to read enough of the thread to figure out how to overvolt/delimited tdp probably doesn't need to be doing it anyways...
> 
> Review sites have really proven they know exactly ****all about overclocking with their reviews of the various 980s. Funny how my single 980 can trounce the 970 SLI scores these sites get in Firestrike, on ambient watercooling not sub zero....


I hear ya. My one card isn't the greatest BUT without touching any voltage or the power slider I can run +100 MHz over my 1393 core and +600 MHz on my memory without my temps ever going over 65C. I have to play more with the other just to see what it's capable of as the ASIC on that is about 10 points higher.

The key to KNOWING what voltage you're running is forgetting what the software says and run the probes to your volt meter.









SS


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 2/10/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.206.0.1:
Download Here


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *(Updated 2/10/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.206.0.1:
> Download Here


Is that the only change? What in particular does the bypass provide us? Is it the ability to flash a non matching bios without using the -6 override, or is there something else I'm missing?

Thank you for all your work as usual!


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Is that the only change? What in particular does the bypass provide us? Is it the ability to flash a non matching bios without using the -6 override, or is there something else I'm missing?
> 
> Thank you for all your work as usual!


It's just the latest version of NVFlash with whatever changes they made and I applied the certificate bypass to it so everyone can keep flashing modded BIOS. Im making another mod that will bypass Every check. That one will be for people really wanting to experiment.


----------



## tcclaviger

ANOUNCEMENT:

BITSPOWER IS SHIPPING MATRIX 980 FULL COVER BLOCKS

My matrix+block are on order ZE]


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys there is the new bios for asus gtx 980 strix...i just flashed now we will see...appreciated some feedback...

Asus.GTX980.4096.141028.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Everything looks fine, except for the monitor


I love my ROG Swift. Been running like a champ on my dual 980s ever since i got it in August.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I love my ROG Swift. Been running like a champ on my dual 980s ever since i got it in August.


I cant say that Swift is really bad, but I couldnt stomach the colours and viewing angles. Try and compare it with some good quality IPS one day!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I cant say that Swift is really bad, but I couldnt stomach the colours and viewing angles. Try and compare it with some good quality IPS one day!


I've gone back to my IPS, and no colours on earth could make me tolerate the response time. I don't understand the IPS snobbery when the panels, when it comes to gaming at least are still worse.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I cant say that Swift is really bad, but I couldnt stomach the colours and viewing angles. Try and compare it with some good quality IPS one day!


There is no need to try and compare an ips "ONE DAY" considering i also have a LG 34UM95 which i had before my PG278Q and while the colors and angles are great on the LG, I love my Swift waaay better for what i use it for, GAMING. I love the response time along with G-sync too much to go back to gaming at 60hz so essentially your comparison is like comparing apples to oranges and "IMO" unfounded and purely based on YOUR personal preference. Good day sir!


----------



## gonsa

Hi guys,
I'm guessing this question might be appearing here a lot but still, I'm going to buy a new GTX 980 tomorrow and I'm in doubts about the MSI Gaming 4G or the Asus Strix. Asus is more expensive €10.
From the many reviews I've read, the Asus has some sort of cap in their OC. They're saying it doesn't pass 1400Mhz on core. While the MSI can reach 1500Mhz.
I'm all about OC and I don't want to have a card that can cap it. The only thing that seduces me in the Asus are the looks and the backplate. But if the MSI can be faster I don't mind if it is ugly.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm guessing this question might be appearing here a lot but still, I'm going to buy a new GTX 980 tomorrow and I'm in doubts about the MSI Gaming 4G or the Asus Strix. Asus is more expensive €10.
> From the many reviews I've read, the Asus has some sort of cap in their OC. They're saying it doesn't pass 1400Mhz on core. While the MSI can reach 1500Mhz.
> I'm all about OC and I don't want to have a card that can cap it. The only thing that seduces me in the Asus are the looks and the backplate. But if the MSI can be faster I don't mind if it is ugly.
> 
> What do you guys think?


The ASUS GPU Tweak software that comes with the card is capped at 1400mhz, not the GPU

I use MSI Afterburner to push my Strix 980s beyond 1400mhz

I've managed to push them way past 1400mhz without any crashing yet


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> The ASUS GPU Tweak software that comes with the card is capped at 1400mhz, not the GPU
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner to push my Strix 980s beyond 1400mhz
> 
> I've managed to push them way past 1400mhz without any crashing yet


Thank you!
Asus Strix it is then


----------



## OlekKing

So will there be a Skynet vBIOS or what?


----------



## menthuslayer

For all of you under water.... What sort sort of temps are you getting on idle/underload, I've got SLI EVGA cards at max voltage on H20 bios, I seem to be usually in the mid 30's underload, with peaks in the mid 40's after long hours of benching/testing. I seem to idle in the high 20's. Just trying to see what others are getting underload.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm guessing this question might be appearing here a lot but still, I'm going to buy a new GTX 980 tomorrow and I'm in doubts about the MSI Gaming 4G or the Asus Strix. Asus is more expensive €10.
> From the many reviews I've read, the Asus has some sort of cap in their OC. They're saying it doesn't pass 1400Mhz on core. While the MSI can reach 1500Mhz.
> I'm all about OC and I don't want to have a card that can cap it. The only thing that seduces me in the Asus are the looks and the backplate. But if the MSI can be faster I don't mind if it is ugly.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Asus cards are not capped, not voltage locked.

Everything you need to know is here:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> For all of you under water.... What sort sort of temps are you getting on idle/underload, I've got SLI EVGA cards at max voltage on H20 bios, I seem to be usually in the mid 30's underload, with peaks in the mid 40's after long hours of benching/testing. I seem to idle in the high 20's. Just trying to see what others are getting underload.


Sounds about right. More important is GPU to Water temp delta, which should be mid 20s once fully heated.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> So will there be a Skynet vBIOS or what?


What could a Sky net bios bring that isn't already available?


----------



## Silent Scone

To a reference board?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> What could a Sky net bios bring that isn't already available?


Some people don't want to toy with MBT and simply blind flash?


----------



## Nyaka

Where is skyn3t bios?

@skyn3t vBios Data Base Download: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
vBios Data Base

vBios still in test fase be patient and hang on.
Version 84.XX.XX.XX.XX Copyright (C) 1996-2014 NVIDIA Corp Modded by skyn3t Haha..
Base clock : TBA Mhz
Boost 2.0 Disable tongue.gif
Power Limit 200w @ 100% and 400w @ 200%
Voltage TBA.
we are working on it [email protected]

Edited by skyn3t - *10/24/14 at 12:53am*


----------



## tcclaviger

Already possible for refrence, EVGA, Asus, MSI, and Gigabyte boards with TDP limit removed, just requires a Google search.


----------



## HAL900

offcorse


----------



## valvehead

My EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 just arrived. I did a step up from a 970 FTW.



It only boosts to 1278 MHz stock, but I got it all the way up to 1577 before it crashed in Valley on stock voltage. 1537 seems pretty stable, so I'm going to try folding on it now.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> My EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 just arrived. I did a step up from a 970 FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> It only boosts to 1278 MHz stock, but I got it all the way up to 1577 before it crashed in Valley on stock voltage. 1537 seems pretty stable, so I'm going to try folding on it now.


awesome overclock! Why not overvolt?


----------



## tyvar1

In one week I will finally be a owner of a 980! Kingpin <3


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> awesome overclock! Why not overvolt?


I wanted to see how far I can get on stock voltage. I'm going to be folding on this card 24/7, so I want to keep voltage and temps low for longevity.

It's kinda funny that my 970 FTW (which was top of the EVGA line when I bought it back in Nov.) required a voltage boost to get much above 1506, but this base model 980 went flying past it. I guess I won the silicon lottery!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Between the EVGA SC (non-ref) and FTW, which one is the better overall card? I might use the Kraken G10 that I have on the card depending on how loud the card is and how much heat it generates, maybe later on add a water block.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> My EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 just arrived. I did a step up from a 970 FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only boosts to 1278 MHz stock, but I got it all the way up to 1577 before it crashed in Valley on stock voltage. 1537 seems pretty stable, so I'm going to try folding on it now.


Now put it in Linux to fold and with that clock of 1537 expect 450k PPD or more if you can push it a bit more. Nice clocks.


----------



## seithan

Found out that with ~18c ambience i can keep 1500/8000 without any crashes while gaming.

I wonder what messes things up when temperature is higher. The GPU or the Vram?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Now put it in Linux to fold and with that clock of 1537 expect 450k PPD or more if you can push it a bit more. Nice clocks.




Yep.









The TPF is bouncing back and forth between 1:20 and 1:21, so it's not really 450K PPD. I'll try running at 1550 MHz next if there are no problems.

EDIT: Also this card is much more efficient than my 970 was. Total system power from the wall is 267W, while the 970 was pulling 290W at 1506 MHz. My 970 must have been really leaky.


----------



## jdstock76

Sheesh! Was looking at selling off my two 770s to get a 980. Prices haven't budged. What the heck?!

On that note ... Any word on when the next iteration of Nvidia cards getting released?!


----------



## JoeDirt

Game stable at 1531MHz. I'm happy.


----------



## Neovalen

I just got my return on my 970s. So I have some simple questions for you guys.

1. Which is the best 980?
2. Should I get SLI for 2560x1600 in latest games?


----------



## XtremeOcD

I would go with EVGA , stay away from Asus. If you have any probs EVGA will take care of you were as Asus will just **** all over you and do nothing


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> I would go with EVGA , stay away from Asus. If you have any probs EVGA will take care of you were as Asus will just **** all over you and do nothing


Whilst EVGA support is pretty good that comment is just rubbish. In 12 years not a single issue with Asus support for personal and client equipment, let alone the fact that an Asus component has rarely gone out on me anyway. I think it's just an American thing to RMA anything and everything without testing and then wonder why an RMA isn't honored and then blame the support process!


----------



## dph314

I'm hoping someone in here might know. Seem to have run across a problem with NVflash that I never had before









Just got an Asus 980 Strix. Loving it so far, Solid 1500mhz with the stock voltage/power cap, sitting around 65C. But when I went to flash the BIOS I found here- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896, using the version of NVflash that comes with the download in the first post, I get the "ERROR: Software write-protected, cannot erase EEPROM" error. I tried a few general fixes I came across on Google, but none of them helped.

Using --protectoff doesn't seem to work in that version of NVflash. I run the command-prompt as Admin, have the card disabled in the Device Manager, tried disabling UAC with a reg-edit. Nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm hoping someone in here might know. Seem to have run across a problem with NVflash that I never had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an Asus 980 Strix. Loving it so far, Solid 1500mhz with the stock voltage/power cap, sitting around 65C. But when I went to flash the BIOS I found here- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896, using the version of NVflash that comes with the download in the first post, I get the "ERROR: Software write-protected, cannot erase EEPROM" error. I tried a few general fixes I came across on Google, but none of them helped.
> 
> Using --protectoff doesn't seem to work in that version of NVflash. I run the command-prompt as Admin, have the card disabled in the Device Manager, tried disabling UAC with a reg-edit. Nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


@JoeDirt might be able to help








I am guessing it's certificate/driver/nvflash version related but I'm not sure.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I wanted to see how far I can get on stock voltage. I'm going to be folding on this card 24/7, so I want to keep voltage and temps low for longevity.


I see







well you are lucky!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm hoping someone in here might know. Seem to have run across a problem with NVflash that I never had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an Asus 980 Strix. Loving it so far, Solid 1500mhz with the stock voltage/power cap, sitting around 65C. But when I went to flash the BIOS I found here- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896, using the version of NVflash that comes with the download in the first post, I get the "ERROR: Software write-protected, cannot erase EEPROM" error. I tried a few general fixes I came across on Google, but none of them helped.
> 
> Using --protectoff doesn't seem to work in that version of NVflash. I run the command-prompt as Admin, have the card disabled in the Device Manager, tried disabling UAC with a reg-edit. Nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> @JoeDirt might be able to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing it's certificate/driver/nvflash version related but I'm not sure.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I PM'd him. Hopefully I can get past this soon, see what this card can really do


----------



## schoolofmonkey

For those of you with Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 cards there has been a BIOS update for both rev1.0 and 1.1 cards.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5208#bios

F3 = rev 1.0
F42 = rev 1.1

Yep there is a different BIOS for both revisions, I don't know what the physical differences are.
Oh and the rumor going around that these and the GTX970's have dual BIOS, this is true, it depends on what display port is used to what BIOS is selected.
So for us who still use DVI connectors, we technically could use a modded BIOS on one, and stock on the other, just a matter of moving the cable..lol

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...Sflashinstruction_Page_1_zps5f6eb502.jpg.html


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @JoeDirt might be able to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing it's certificate/driver/nvflash version related but I'm not sure.


Currant version of NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed can be found here.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm hoping someone in here might know. Seem to have run across a problem with NVflash that I never had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an Asus 980 Strix. Loving it so far, Solid 1500mhz with the stock voltage/power cap, sitting around 65C. But when I went to flash the BIOS I found here- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896, using the version of NVflash that comes with the download in the first post, I get the "ERROR: Software write-protected, cannot erase EEPROM" error. I tried a few general fixes I came across on Google, but none of them helped.
> 
> Using --protectoff doesn't seem to work in that version of NVflash. I run the command-prompt as Admin, have the card disabled in the Device Manager, tried disabling UAC with a reg-edit. Nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Currant version of NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed can be found here.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm hoping someone in here might know. Seem to have run across a problem with NVflash that I never had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an Asus 980 Strix. Loving it so far, Solid 1500mhz with the stock voltage/power cap, sitting around 65C. But when I went to flash the BIOS I found here- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896, using the version of NVflash that comes with the download in the first post, I get the "ERROR: Software write-protected, cannot erase EEPROM" error. I tried a few general fixes I came across on Google, but none of them helped.
> 
> Using --protectoff doesn't seem to work in that version of NVflash. I run the command-prompt as Admin, have the card disabled in the Device Manager, tried disabling UAC with a reg-edit. Nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Currant version of NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed can be found here.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I tried the latest version, from 2/11, noticed it had the --protectoff flag and when I entered it, it said protection removed. Good. But then when doing the flash, ''nvflash 980_normal.rom -6'', it kept giving me the error about mismatched PCI subsystem, even with the -6 flag. So I ended up removing write-protection with the latest NVflash from your thread, then using the NVflash that came with that BIOS to do the flash. All is well now


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> I just got my return on my 970s. So I have some simple questions for you guys.
> 
> 1. Which is the best 980?
> 2. Should I get SLI for 2560x1600 in latest games?


depends what you define "best" as. silence? power? raw performance? overclocking? gigabyte G1 cards are known to clock really high, probably others too like zotac Amp! Extreme - unsure about the others. Asus STRIX cards generally top out between 1481-1540 so if you're going for OC'ing i'd suggest avoiding them, plus they're bios locked to 1212.5mV without software tool.

SLi depends on your needs, a 980 should handle that res but probably not with MSAA especially in deferred rendering engines if you're aiming for 60fps+.


----------



## dph314

I'm liking my Strix. Just had to go into GPU Tweak's settings and enable unofficial overclocking or whatever it's called and it unlocks 1.26v. But yeah, need a software tool for more than that. It's easy to use though.

But yeah the Strix is pretty quiet and definitely has a good cooler. 1530mhz on the stock voltage cap stays around 62C, fan speed in the 60%'s. I hit a hard-ass wall after 1530mhz though, seems like no amount of voltage helps.

Guess I can't complain too much though, I've seen worse 980's. Going to start playing around with the memory soon.


----------



## Neovalen

I am more concerned with raw performance and oc potential however I generally don't reflash bios on my cards. I had a pair of Gigabyte 970s I was very happy with, so was thinking the 980 version might be good but saw the EVGA higher model has a higher base OC.

Other reason I'm considering EVGA is to have Step Up as insurance against perhaps the 8gb cards being released. If it wasn't for the fact my PC is currently card less I'd probably wait a few months but alas...


----------



## nyk20z3

Asus 980 Matrix is in -

Its so massive and just fits on my Asus Maximus Gene VI.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> I am more concerned with raw performance and oc potential however I generally don't reflash bios on my cards. I had a pair of Gigabyte 970s I was very happy with, so was thinking the 980 version might be good but saw the EVGA higher model has a higher base OC.
> 
> Other reason I'm considering EVGA is to have Step Up as insurance against perhaps the 8gb cards being released. If it wasn't for the fact my PC is currently card less I'd probably wait a few months but alas...


Yeah my Strix is 1329mhz stock, and 1530mhz on the stock BIOS is fine except for the infrequent bumping into the Power Target. Since more voltage doesn't seem to work I'm just using a BIOS that just has the Power Target raised and I'm going to forget about the overvoltage tool and call it a day at 1530mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Asus 980 Matrix is in -
> 
> Its so massive and just fits on my Asus Maximus Gene VI.


Nice. Let us know how it performs. My wall was at 1550mhz, regardless of voltage. I'm interested in what you can get out of yours. Best of luck


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah my Strix is 1329mhz stock, and 1530mhz on the stock BIOS is fine except for the infrequent bumping into the Power Target. Since more voltage doesn't seem to work I'm just using a BIOS that just has the Power Target raised and I'm going to forget about the overvoltage tool and call it a day at 1530mhz.
> Nice. Let us know how it performs. My wall was at 1550mhz, regardless of voltage. I'm interested in what you can get out of yours. Best of luck


Wont have much time to play with it in the coming days but i will see what i can do!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah my Strix is 1329mhz stock, and 1530mhz on the stock BIOS is fine except for the infrequent bumping into the Power Target. Since more voltage doesn't seem to work I'm just using a BIOS that just has the Power Target raised and I'm going to forget about the overvoltage tool and call it a day at 1530mhz.
> Nice. Let us know how it performs. My wall was at 1550mhz, regardless of voltage. I'm interested in what you can get out of yours. Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wont have much time to play with it in the coming days but i will see what i can do!
Click to expand...

I'm going to give the Matrix BIOS a shot on my Strix, see if it helps. The other BIOSs I tried can't seem to get me 20mhz past what I run on the stock voltage







It's not too bad though. I'll probably just hold onto this one until the Lightnings come out, then get one of those to play with.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to give the Matrix BIOS a shot on my Strix, see if it helps. The other BIOSs I tried can't seem to get me 20mhz past what I run on the stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad though. I'll probably just hold onto this one until the Lightnings come out, then get one of those to play with.


Wait, aren't those totally different PCBS. You'd be putting a 14phase VRM bios on a 10phase vrm pcb, AFAIK you can't just flash a matrix bios to a strix, it'll probably destroy your card. Unless there's something I don't know.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to give the Matrix BIOS a shot on my Strix, see if it helps. The other BIOSs I tried can't seem to get me 20mhz past what I run on the stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad though. I'll probably just hold onto this one until the Lightnings come out, then get one of those to play with.


I got tired of waiting for GM200 and i only buy ROG cards now so the Matrix was my best option.I think this time around i wont upgrade for at least 2 years but you know how that always turns out.

I was never the guy to OC for max clocks,i just like to PNP the best card i can afford and game as much as i can.If i ever need advice on tweaking i will know who to PM.I am surprised Skynet has not put out any custom Strix bios yet,but i am sure if there is enough demand he will.


----------



## Rob L

Im being refunded for my 2 x msi gtx 970 tomorrow ( vram issue) and am looking at getting a single 980 (for now). Please could someone tell me which card to go for i need to make a decision by the morning. I really like the look of the zotac 980 amp is it any good?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Im being refunded for my 2 x msi gtx 970 tomorrow ( vram issue) and am looking at getting a single 980 (for now). Please could someone tell me which card to go for i need to make a decision by the morning. I really like the look of the zotac 980 amp is it any good?


My Vote is with EVGA. Although I hear great things of ASUS

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Rob L

Thanks ill take a look, which card exactly as theres a few evga atm. The zotac amp extreme is it anygood? Its the most expensive but worth? Any help guys?


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Thanks ill take a look, which card exactly as theres a few evga atm. The zotac amp extreme is it anygood? Its the most expensive but worth? Any help guys?


I've got 2 reference EVGA 980's from the first month, both clock to 1580, and hold the highest firestrike extreme and ultra score for 4core cpu and 2-way sli, seems like EVGA cards are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## XtremeOcD

I personally went with the superclocked version as i plan to add the hydro copper water block at a future date. From what i see the FTW version will not work with this water block if you plan to go that way


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I've got 2 reference EVGA 980's from the first month, both clock to 1580, and hold the highest firestrike extreme and ultra score for 4core cpu and 2-way sli, seems like EVGA cards are a force to be reckoned with.[/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I've got 2 reference EVGA 980's from the first month, both clock to 1580, and hold the highest firestrike extreme and ultra score for 4core cpu and 2-way sli, seems like EVGA cards are a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 2 to choose from 1 being the classified version and alot more money, forget the zotac lol. Its between evga , msi, asus.....
Click to expand...


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Theres 2 to choose from 1 being the classified version and alot more money, forget the zotac lol. Its between evga , msi, asus.....


Sc waiste of money. Ref or classy. If you get good classies they'll be better than good ref. But of you get bad classy, the extra vrm stability isn't gonna do you much good. Also if you can't cool the classies not going to do you much good. (Were talking 1580+ major oc here). If you're buying to game, I'd get ref. If you're buying to compete and bench then I get classies

The above is my personal opinion.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to give the Matrix BIOS a shot on my Strix, see if it helps. The other BIOSs I tried can't seem to get me 20mhz past what I run on the stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad though. I'll probably just hold onto this one until the Lightnings come out, then get one of those to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, aren't those totally different PCBS. You'd be putting a 14phase VRM bios on a 10phase vrm pcb, AFAIK you can't just flash a matrix bios to a strix, it'll probably destroy your card. Unless there's something I don't know.
Click to expand...

I guess the Matrix BIOS works. Not sure if the one being passed around is modified for the Strix in any way or not, but the thread I've been reading through over at KingpinCooling seems to be having some success with it- http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to give the Matrix BIOS a shot on my Strix, see if it helps. The other BIOSs I tried can't seem to get me 20mhz past what I run on the stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad though. I'll probably just hold onto this one until the Lightnings come out, then get one of those to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired of waiting for GM200 and i only buy ROG cards now so the Matrix was my best option.I think this time around i wont upgrade for at least 2 years but you know how that always turns out.
> 
> I was never the guy to OC for max clocks,i just like to PNP the best card i can afford and game as much as i can.If i ever need advice on tweaking i will know who to PM.I am surprised Skynet has not put out any custom Strix bios yet,but i am sure if there is enough demand he will.
Click to expand...

I'm kind of the same way. Don't have the same interest in benching as I used to, but I still like overclocking as much as I always have, just for gaming performance primarily now though. But yeah if you need any help, let me know. Flashing is easy and I read in that link that the software overvoltage tool works on the Matrix as well. It's slightly different than the way the Classified tool works, but still easy to get the hang of.


----------



## Duddits1

IMG_2932.JPG 998k .JPG file


Testing out my Gigabyte G1 GTX 980.
So far so good.
I took Zosons h2O bios and copied voltagetable and power and made myself a bios.
I have played Bf4 a couple of hours on 1594 Mhz on the core (no oc on memory yet).
Now I am testing with 1614 Mhz.
I love this card


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> IMG_2932.JPG 998k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Testing out my Gigabyte G1 GTX 980.
> So far so good.
> I took Zosons h2O bios and copied voltagetable and power and made myself a bios.
> I have played Bf4 a couple of hours on 1594 Mhz on the core (no oc on memory yet).
> Now I am testing with 1614 Mhz.
> I love this card


G1's have unlocked voltage as well?


----------



## Duddits1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> G1's have unlocked voltage as well?


I can see 1.2750 but it is probably higher if measured.
Like zoson says "There is strong evidence that afterburner may be incorrectly showing 1.275v. Several people, including myself, have measured the actual voltage from the back of the card to be at ~1.31-1.32v."


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> G1's have unlocked voltage as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I can see 1.2750 but it is probably higher if measured.
> Like zoson says "There is strong evidence that afterburner may be incorrectly showing 1.275v. Several people, including myself, have measured the actual voltage from the back of the card to be at ~1.31-1.32v."
Click to expand...

Yeah the software readings are definitely inaccurate, actual voltage is always higher. Just was wondering if there's a tool or work-around or anything for unlocked voltage like with the Strix/Matrix and Classified's. Was looking at the G1 before I ordered my Strix, seems like a pretty sweet card.


----------



## inedenimadam

Man these things fly. Just set it to 1500/8000 and let it do its thing. Have not even touched voltage yet.



Edit to add: Yeah, I know 3dM11 is outdated and such, but its what I ran on my older hardware, and now I can compare


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thank you. I tried the latest version, from 2/11, noticed it had the --protectoff flag and when I entered it, it said protection removed. Good. But then when doing the flash, ''nvflash 980_normal.rom -6'', it kept giving me the error about mismatched PCI subsystem, even with the -6 flag. So I ended up removing write-protection with the latest NVflash from your thread, then using the NVflash that came with that BIOS to do the flash. All is well now


Glad you got it worked out my friend!


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Wait, aren't those totally different PCBS. You'd be putting a 14phase VRM bios on a 10phase vrm pcb, AFAIK you can't just flash a matrix bios to a strix, it'll probably destroy your card. Unless there's something I don't know.


There is certainly something you don't know.

The Matrix bios works on the strix. I was the first to try it as far as I know. Works just fine and my results are in the kingpin thread. Also added bonus of setting VRAM voltage to 1.65 instead of 1.6.

ASSumption is a dangerous thing.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Sc waiste of money. Ref or classy. If you get good classies they'll be better than good ref. But of you get bad classy, the extra vrm stability isn't gonna do you much good. Also if you can't cool the classies not going to do you much good. (Were talking 1580+ major oc here). If you're buying to game, I'd get ref. If you're buying to compete and bench then I get classies
> 
> The above is my personal opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> There is certainly something you don't know.
> 
> The Matrix bios works on the strix. I was the first to try it as far as I know. Works just fine and my results are in the kingpin thread. Also added bonus of setting VRAM voltage to 1.65 instead of 1.6.
> 
> ASSumption is a dangerous thing.


Sweet, I wish you all the best, doesn't mean it couldn't damage your card. makes me want to try a Classy bios on my ref EVGA card, but pin himself said not to do so in his post on his forums, so I guess I won't.


----------



## menthuslayer

Rnadom question.... I have my 2x EVGA cards under water, and according to GPUZ and afterburner, the fans still spin up. I'm wondering if this could be effectivng my useful power to my core/mem if power is still being sent to the fans that aren't there. Any insight on this?

Edit: I was having trouble getting MSI to let it go below 25 percent, but it looks like after clicking auto on and off 10 times or so, it finally starting using my custom defined auto curve of 0% neat.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> I personally went with the superclocked version as i plan to add the hydro copper water block at a future date. From what i see the FTW version will not work with this water block if you plan to go that way


I am trying to figure out the same thing, go with SC ACX 2.0 or FTW ACX 2.0 once my refund hits my account from the 970 return. I have a NZXT Kraken G10 which I might use for right now.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am trying to figure out the same thing, go with SC ACX 2.0 or FTW ACX 2.0 once my refund hits my account from the 970 return. I have a NZXT Kraken G10 which I might use for right now.


No point in buying acx sc, same as acx, with built-in oc, same card. Can oc just as well as non sc. My non scs are at 1580. Only difference is they build in some oc, whippy!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am trying to figure out the same thing, go with SC ACX 2.0 or FTW ACX 2.0 once my refund hits my account from the 970 return. I have a NZXT Kraken G10 which I might use for right now.
> 
> 
> 
> No point in buying acx sc, same as acx, with built-in oc, same card. Can oc just as well as non sc. My non scs are at 1580. Only difference is they build in some oc, whippy!
Click to expand...

This is true for the SC ACX, but not the FTW ACX.

The FTW ACX has a beefed up VRM section and 6+8 power vs. the SC 6+6 , which is worth noting, but lacks connectivity of the SC for displays. I meant to get SCs but ended up with FTWs because they were not very well marked on Newegg when I purchased. I moved away from triple monitors to a large format 4k, so the outputs are not really an issue for me, but for someone looking to do surround, the lack of multiple DP is certainly something to consider.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is true for the SC ACX, but not the FTW ACX.
> 
> The FTW ACX has a beefed up VRM section and 6+8 power vs. the SC 6+6 , which is worth noting, but lacks connectivity of the SC for displays. I meant to get SCs but ended up with FTWs because they were not very well marked on Newegg when I purchased. I moved away from triple monitors to a large format 4k, so the outputs are not really an issue for me, but for someone looking to do surround, the lack of multiple DP is certainly something to consider.


right, I said sc acx. No point in buying the sc version of the ref card. The non sc version is the exact same card without the baked in oc, which if you're here, your gonna do anyway. So you're paying for nothing really. The Ftw is different.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> No point in buying acx sc, same as acx, with built-in oc, same card. Can oc just as well as non sc. My non scs are at 1580. Only difference is they build in some oc, whippy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is true for the SC ACX, but not the FTW ACX.
> 
> The FTW ACX has a beefed up VRM section and 6+8 power vs. the SC 6+6 , which is worth noting, but lacks connectivity of the SC for displays. I meant to get SCs but ended up with FTWs because they were not very well marked on Newegg when I purchased. I moved away from triple monitors to a large format 4k, so the outputs are not really an issue for me, but for someone looking to do surround, the lack of multiple DP is certainly something to consider.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> right, I said sc acx. No point in buying the sc version of the ref card. The non sc version is the exact same card without the baked in oc, which if you're here, your gonna do anyway. So you're paying for nothing really. The Ftw is different.


I bought a 4K TV just a few weeks ago so I won't be doing any kind of surround gaming so I'm ok with less DP ports. That is what kind of has me swaying towards the FTW considering I can probably get more of an OC with the 6+8 power phase. Will or does the FTW have a waterblock out yet?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I bought a 4K TV just a few weeks ago so I won't be doing any kind of surround gaming so I'm ok with less DP ports. That is what kind of has me swaying towards the FTW considering I can probably get more of an OC with the 6+8 power phase. Will or does the FTW have a waterblock out yet?


I have not checked into full covers yet. My wallet is still on fire from buying into x99 and maxwell, so I could only put the CPU under water. My plan is to go with a uni block anyway. I really hate buying new blocks every generation.

Edit: I am using the LG49UB8500 and it worked OOB with the 980s getting 4:4:4 4k 60hz. Great TV as a monitor.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not checked into full covers yet. My wallet is still on fire from buying into x99 and maxwell, so I could only put the CPU under water. My plan is to go with a uni block anyway. I really hate buying new blocks every generation.
> 
> Edit: I am using the LG49UB8500 and it worked OOB with the 980s getting 4:4:4 4k 60hz. Great TV as a monitor.


That's awesome on the LG. I bought the Sony Bravia XBR 65X850B.


----------



## Pyr0

Had to return a Galax GTX 980 with an 80% asic score as the temps were far too high under load, reaching upper 70's even with high fan speeds.
Picked up an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 as a replacement, which is currently idling at around 26C and reaching 60's under load but only has a 69.1% asic score.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ess6e/


----------



## TechPcGamer

hey would like 2 join the 980 club http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ks7ng


----------



## Neovalen

Need a quick answer: Gigabyte G1 980 or EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0? Gigabyte is $20 more and clocked out of the box less but I really liked their build quality this round.


----------



## Neovalen

I am going to OC as much as I can for game stability.


----------



## veedubfreak

Just picked up a G1 and waterblock. Finally get to sell my last 290. Gambling that nothing better comes out in the next 6 months.

The G1 has a custom pcb where the EVGA is just a binned gpu on reference board.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Just picked up a G1 and waterblock. Finally get to sell my last 290. Gambling that nothing better comes out in the next 6 months.
> 
> The G1 has a custom pcb where the EVGA is just a binned gpu on reference board.


Well.. That's probably a bad bet... You know that AMDs 300 series is coming... and so is GM200.


----------



## veedubfreak

We shall see. Seems like there's never a water block available until 2-3 months after release anyway.


----------



## Neovalen

Alright, G1 Gaming it is.


----------



## nyk20z3

I could care less about GM200 at this point and I will never buy an AMD card.Just like people have been saying over and over,the next best card is always around the corner so buy the best you can afford now and enjoy it.

If GM200 blows away the 980 I can always sell my Matrix for a good chunk anyway and just add a few bucks for the GM200 experience!


----------



## veedubfreak

That's how I look at it. I should still be about to unload my last 290 and waterblock for 250ish. When the new AMD card comes out my 290 is going to basically be worthless. So take that 250, put it towards the best 980 I can get with a new waterblock. If something comes out that is worth upgrading to, I sell it for a bit of a loss when the time comes. There are perks to having a good job, no kids and no wife. I can buy video cards without feeling guilty.


----------



## MunneY

Flashed my Non EVGA SC card over to a SC bios and this is where I'm at now.



not too bad


----------



## Kindred1

i have 2 Evga SC acx2 and i cant reach 1478 with 1.25v my cards are disgrace to overclocking


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindred1*
> 
> i have 2 Evga SC acx2 and i cant reach 1478 with 1.25v my cards are disgrace to overclocking


don't worry, you're not alone. I flashed the bios on mine just to get to 1506mhz. before flashing, i can only get my 980 to 1459mhz with max overvolting. +87.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I went ahead and ordered the EVGA 980 FTW this afternoon from Newegg as they processed my 970 RMA. On top of the gift cards I was given last week by the manager, he was able to give me a discount on the card due to the RMA issues I experienced with them this week on the 970. If it wasn't for the manager being awesome, this Newegg experience has been a royal PITA.

Hoping that this is a good card.


----------



## sniperpowa

Im the proud owner of SLI 980's lol


----------



## nyk20z3

Here is my validation -

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5z4py

Asus 980 Matrix Air Cooled


----------



## ghostwich

Validation for me as well, I put an EK block on it (but no OC/BIOS fun yet







): http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=98k7n


----------



## Rob L

Just installed my gtx 980 after 970 rma. I use tripple monitors but cant get my display port to hdmi to work on 1 screen, worked fine with dvi on my 970. I use a dp to hdmi adapter and have tried different leads and nvcp settings, monitor has no signal?


----------



## drop24

Question to those running Gigabyte G1 980's in SLI maxed out at 1.3+ volts. Do you ever thermal throttle? I'm trying to decide if adding the GPUs to my water loop is worthwhile. I have one 980 maxed with a custom bios and it never thermal throttles. The Windforce cooler is just too powerful. The second card might add some serious heat though so I'm curios how you guys fare.


----------



## Cr4zy

So I've got an interesting question. Why would a 980 on one system perform noticeably worse than on another.

My main system [email protected] with SLI 980s vs my [email protected] with a single 980

To make things fair I dropped the 4770 overclock and ran heaven after noticing some questionably lower FPS in games.

[email protected] scores 

[email protected] scores 

Clock speeds on GPUs are the same across both systems, I even usually have larger overclocks on my main rig.

6fps doesn't look that much, but it's heaven. In certain games im noticing upto a 35FPS differance in average framerates. It's confusing, why is this happening?!
Example:
Natural Selection 2 - Normally a very heavily CPU bound game Is 35FPS worse on average. Even though clock for clock the 5960x matches the 4770k in everything single threaded I throw at it, pointing to some kind of GPU issue, but what?
Could X99 be the issue? My X99-WS PLX chips shouldn't be screwing on my FPS much, hell, if at all.

SLI seems to have no impact in NS2 anymore. Although originally when i had both these cards in my 4770k, there was an obvious improvement. SLI works fine in other games, so that's not really the Issue. The result is just there because why not.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Debating between 2 EVGA 980s.

04G-P4-2983-KR Superclocked ACX 2.0 for $549.99

04G-P4-2986-KR FTW ACX 2.0 for $579.99

Since the SC is the same price as the base 980 (04G-P4-2981-KR), I've ruled the base card out.

Eventually I plan on putting an EK waterblock on it. Not going to go crazy on the overclock (even under water) so the "Classified" doesn't interest me.

So, what is the opinion on the SC vs FTW? Is the FTW worth the extra $30? Yeah it has a better power system, but is it really worth the extra $30? I especially want to know because EK makes a full cover block for the Superclock, but NOT for the FTW ... and I really like the look of that block.

I also like the looks of the Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 980 Full cover in nickel, but I can't find anywhere if that will fit the FTW or not.

Opinions? I plan on pulling the trigger on one or the other cards this Thursday.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Debating between 2 EVGA 980s.
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR Superclocked ACX 2.0 for $549.99
> 
> 04G-P4-2986-KR FTW ACX 2.0 for $579.99
> 
> Since the SC is the same price as the base 980 (04G-P4-2981-KR), I've ruled the base card out.
> 
> Eventually I plan on putting an EK waterblock on it. Not going to go crazy on the overclock (even under water) so the "Classified" doesn't interest me.
> 
> So, what is the opinion on the SC vs FTW? Is the FTW worth the extra $30? Yeah it has a better power system, but is it really worth the extra $30? I especially want to know because EK makes a full cover block for the Superclock, but NOT for the FTW ... and I really like the look of that block.
> 
> I also like the looks of the Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 980 Full cover in nickel, but I can't find anywhere if that will fit the FTW or not.
> 
> Opinions? I plan on pulling the trigger on one or the other cards this Thursday.


The SC has 3x DP, and the FTW only has one. Dont know if that is an issue for you or not, but helps to be informed for possible multi monitor setups. With the PCB power layout being different, EK would have to make a block for it, the SC wont go. I have a couple FTWs, so I have already done the homework for block matching. It would have to be a uni. The good news is that if you went with a uni block, the FTWs have a large contact plate over the VRMs, so cooling them with a fan is pretty straightforward, you wont need a ton of micro fin sticky tape copper sinks, just a fan.

The FTWs seem alright to me, but I dont have SCs to compare to. I have not touched voltage and 100% game stable 1500/2000, no TDP down clocking or heat issues. I am sure they will do more, but have not gotten around to throwing voltage at them.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Debating between 2 EVGA 980s.
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR Superclocked ACX 2.0 for $549.99
> 
> 04G-P4-2986-KR FTW ACX 2.0 for $579.99
> 
> Since the SC is the same price as the base 980 (04G-P4-2981-KR), I've ruled the base card out.
> 
> Eventually I plan on putting an EK waterblock on it. Not going to go crazy on the overclock (even under water) so the "Classified" doesn't interest me.
> 
> So, what is the opinion on the SC vs FTW? Is the FTW worth the extra $30? Yeah it has a better power system, but is it really worth the extra $30? I especially want to know because EK makes a full cover block for the Superclock, but NOT for the FTW ... and I really like the look of that block.
> 
> I also like the looks of the Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 980 Full cover in nickel, but I can't find anywhere if that will fit the FTW or not.
> 
> Opinions? I plan on pulling the trigger on one or the other cards this Thursday.


I have the SC and I fold 24/7 at 1556mhz making 463k ppd also EK does make a full cover block for it. I checked EK's site and they don't make a full cover for the FTW yet.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Debating between 2 EVGA 980s.
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR Superclocked ACX 2.0 for $549.99
> 
> 04G-P4-2986-KR FTW ACX 2.0 for $579.99
> 
> Since the SC is the same price as the base 980 (04G-P4-2981-KR), I've ruled the base card out.
> 
> Eventually I plan on putting an EK waterblock on it. Not going to go crazy on the overclock (even under water) so the "Classified" doesn't interest me.
> 
> So, what is the opinion on the SC vs FTW? Is the FTW worth the extra $30? Yeah it has a better power system, but is it really worth the extra $30? I especially want to know because EK makes a full cover block for the Superclock, but NOT for the FTW ... and I really like the look of that block.
> 
> I also like the looks of the Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 980 Full cover in nickel, but I can't find anywhere if that will fit the FTW or not.
> 
> Opinions? I plan on pulling the trigger on one or the other cards this Thursday.


I fear that we might not see a full cover block for the FTW. I ordered one on Friday which hasn't shipped yet and I am considering maybe going to the SC just in case I do get that water block down the road.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Debating between 2 EVGA 980s.
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR Superclocked ACX 2.0 for $549.99
> 
> 04G-P4-2986-KR FTW ACX 2.0 for $579.99
> 
> Since the SC is the same price as the base 980 (04G-P4-2981-KR), I've ruled the base card out.
> 
> Eventually I plan on putting an EK waterblock on it. Not going to go crazy on the overclock (even under water) so the "Classified" doesn't interest me.
> 
> So, what is the opinion on the SC vs FTW? Is the FTW worth the extra $30? Yeah it has a better power system, but is it really worth the extra $30? I especially want to know because EK makes a full cover block for the Superclock, but NOT for the FTW ... and I really like the look of that block.
> 
> I also like the looks of the Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 980 Full cover in nickel, but I can't find anywhere if that will fit the FTW or not.
> 
> Opinions? I plan on pulling the trigger on one or the other cards this Thursday.


I think inedenimadam has it backward (unless he meant the Aquacomputer block - but since it's not marketed as a FTW-specific block I'd guess it's not compatible - but I'm not positive at all on that). At the very least the PCB in the SC is the same as the 04G-P4-2981-KR as near as I can tell. I went with that one however, just to guarantee 100% compatibility with the EK blocks since it's 'pure reference' and that's done well for me in the past. From the sounds of things if you're not looking for premium OC potential either one will do great.

I would expect that EK will probably have something for the FTW in the future possibly (considering they have one for the 'enhanced' versions from ASUS and MSI already). However, I would think that will have more to do with what they have heard regarding production quantities for the other SKUs. If they know there will be a ton of them produced, they're likely to make a block - on the other hand, by going with a reference PCB and block... you don't have to speculate about availability at all.









I have to agree that the EK full cover block is very nice - and the terminal block is as well (have two cards with the 3-slot dual parallel terminal). One recommendation if you get the backplate... be extremely careful with it prior to installation in your system... it scratches so easily it's ridiculous... (like breathing too hard on it might scratch it easy







) so if you go that route I'd use a piece of kitchen wrap stuck on it and only peeled off once it's been installed and connected and everything is fully tied down cable-wise.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think inedenimadam has it backward (unless he meant the Aquacomputer block - but since it's not marketed as a FTW-specific block I'd guess it's not compatible - but I'm not positive at all on that). At the very least the PCB in the SC is the same as the 04G-P4-2981-KR as near as I can tell. I went with that one however, just to guarantee 100% compatibility with the EK blocks since it's 'pure reference' and that's done well for me in the past. From the sounds of things if you're not looking for premium OC potential either one will do great.
> 
> I would expect that EK will probably have something for the FTW in the future possibly (considering they have one for the 'enhanced' versions from ASUS and MSI already). However, I would think that will have more to do with what they have heard regarding production quantities for the other SKUs. If they know there will be a ton of them produced, they're likely to make a block - on the other hand, by going with a reference PCB and block... you don't have to speculate about availability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree that the EK full cover block is very nice - and the terminal block is as well (have two cards with the 3-slot dual parallel terminal). One recommendation if you get the backplate... be extremely careful with it prior to installation in your system... it scratches so easily it's ridiculous... (like breathing too hard on it might scratch it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so if you go that route I'd use a piece of kitchen wrap stuck on it and only peeled off once it's been installed and connected and everything is fully tied down cable-wise.


Do you think that EK may release a block for the FTW? I have it shipping tomorrow from newegg and I'm debating if I should switch to the SC acx 2.0. I'm going to run the card on air for several months to save up for a block, rad, etc. it seems like the FTW is the better overall card of the two. If the FTW just released not too long ago we still might have a chance it happens. There is always the universal block too that one poster here on ocn used and his temps are really good.

Which card is the better OCer on air and/or water the FTW or SC? I'd think the FTW would do to the extra power phases.


----------



## Masterchief79

Got a 980 Matrix to play with over the weekend. One thing that occurred to me is: Stock BIOS is better for OC than the LN2 BIOS. I can get 10-15MHz higher clocks on air and 40+MHz higher clocks on water with standard BIOS compared to the LN2 BIOS.
Is that normal? Did this occur to someone else? Are there nice BIOS's to work with this card?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Got a 980 Matrix to play with over the weekend. One thing that occurred to me is: Stock BIOS is better for OC than the LN2 BIOS. I can get 10-15MHz higher clocks on air and 40+MHz higher clocks on water with standard BIOS compared to the LN2 BIOS.
> Is that normal? Did this occur to someone else? Are there nice BIOS's to work with this card?


How are you on water already ?

Using some kind of universal block?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you think that EK may release a block for the FTW?


I just heard back from an EK rep and he said that there are no plans for EK to do a FC waterblock for the FTW.

So ...

EVGA GTX 980 Superclock here I come!


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I just heard back from an EK rep and he said that there are no plans for EK to do a FC waterblock for the FTW.
> 
> So ...
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Superclock here I come!


+1
I never go other than reference layout card. Made that mistake once never agine.


----------



## sblantipodi

EVGA released a new BIOS for GTX980 to address the display port issue workarounded with drivers by nvidia.
Is there someone who installed this new bios?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I just heard back from an EK rep and he said that there are no plans for EK to do a FC waterblock for the FTW.
> 
> So ...
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Superclock here I come!


I'll switch mine to the superclocked acx 2.0 then to get the ref design.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How are you on water already ?
> 
> Using some kind of universal block?


Yep, XSPC Raystorm. The Matrix definitely overclocks worse with LN2 BIOS. 1550MHz with default BIOS runs fine in BF4, Tomb Raider benchmark and stuff... but [email protected] BIOS crashes in the first Firestrike test already. So I guess I will have to modify the stock BIOS and solder some variable resistors instead of controlling it via GPU Tweak :/


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> +1
> I never go other than reference layout card. Made that mistake once never agine.


Well, I figured I'd ask ... and maybe they would.

Especially since they are making a "Classified" version, and make other versions for the 980 ... like the Asus Strix and the MSI Gaming 4G.

Oh well, it would have been nice, but I was so on the fence about the two, it doesn't matter much to me. My days of "Insane Overclocking" are behind me. I just like working, fast, cool, and quiet. The Superclock will do that for me.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> EVGA released a new BIOS for GTX980 to address the display port issue workarounded with drivers by nvidia.
> Is there someone who installed this new bios?


84.04.31.00.83 has been discussed in the custom bios thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> 84.04.31.00.83 has been discussed in the custom bios thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios).


I don't find any reference on that thread.
do you know if it fixed the display port issues with all monitors?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think inedenimadam has it backward


My wording was difficult to understand. I meant that the SC block is a nogo on the FTW.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My wording was difficult to understand. I meant that the SC block is a nogo on the FTW.


I called newegg and since my FTW is in packaging I have to create another order and cancel this one. Since I paid via PayPal I have $1k hung up with them and waiting on $400 to be refunded. What a PITA.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't find any reference on that thread.
> do you know if it fixed the display port issues with all monitors?


Ah sorry, it's towards the end. Maybe we didn't reference it by version number.

I only have one monitor so I can't say for sure whether or not it's fixed the DP issues with multi-mon, either way - if you do have issues contact EVGA support - it's being mentioned in their support forums too, but not explicitly being released as a new BIOS version for everyone to upgrade to. I'm pretty sure the EVGA techs will send you this version.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I called newegg and since my FTW is in packaging I have to create another order and cancel this one. Since I paid via PayPal I have $1k hung up with them and waiting on $400 to be refunded. What a PITA.


Excellent news, just called back the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Especially since they are making a "Classified" version, and make other versions for the 980 ... like the Asus Strix and the MSI Gaming 4G.
> 
> Oh well, it would have been nice, but I was so on the fence about the two, it doesn't matter much to me. My days of "Insane Overclocking" are behind me. I just like working, fast, cool, and quiet. The Superclock will do that for me.


I just called Newegg back and got them to cancel my FTW order from Friday and just ordered the SC 980 ACx 2.0. You guys have been a lot of help with this and I'd have piece of mind at least knowing that I can add a full block months down the road as an option.


----------



## veedubfreak

Isn't the SC still a reference 6x2 pin board?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Isn't the SC still a reference 6x2 pin board?


Yup... all the EVGA Ref cards are 2 6pin


----------



## veedubfreak

So I ordered the waterblock for my G1 on thursday and being the genius I am, chose priority mail, because I hoped it would make 2 days instead of 3. Boohoo, Monday is a holiday so no block until Tuesday.


----------



## centvalny

Matrix tests on stock air cooler with LN2 bios 9000 memory locked

1636 core @ 1.419 Vgpu and 9000 mem @ 1.67 Vmem



http://imgur.com/tZVbs7Z





http://imgur.com/pE1aAkd





http://imgur.com/rS5yLI7



On H20



http://imgur.com/EyFueuI





http://imgur.com/nFcojzt


----------



## bonics912

I just picked installed my new pair of evga gtx 980s in SLI and I'm so excited. I not sure how to overclock them since one of them is superclocked and one is not. How do I overclock them if they are running at different clocks?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nFcojzt


really impressive ,how can matrix handle 1.56v under water and what was the voltage with dmm?


----------



## HAL900

this is no 1.56 . 1.21


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> this is no 1.56 . 1.21


loool it is impossible to reach and [email protected] 1792mhz with 1.21v


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> UPDATE: On my "every game crashes" problem
> 
> Seems to be fixed by uninstalling MSI Afterburner, just played about 3 hours of BL-PS with everything including PhysX maxed @ 6040x1080 and not one hiccup
> 
> When it was crashing, I couldn't pass the 30 min mark, and usually only got about 10 mins play before it crashed, so Im hoping this is the end of it


Update: Looks like the crashing was a faulty PSU, got a replacement after my TX popped, and have since been gaming for 6 hour sessions without any problems

I think my ageing TX950 was not up for the task of powering a 295X2, damaged the 12v rail, and ever since been causing problems with any GPU, the 295 was under performing, and the 980 was crashing in everything, would never have suspected the PSU if it had not given up the ghost


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Placed the order for an EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked last night at 10pm. Should arrive tomorrow.

980 Owners club here I come.









Now to find someone that has an EK-FC980 Nickel and Plexi block in stock ... besides FrozenCPU.


----------



## Mydog

980 Classified on air
1.425 vcore and 1.7 vmem on the GPU

Fire Strike Extreme
5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1675/2173 MHz










Fire Strike Ultra
5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1683 MHz - 2173 MHz


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Placed the order for an EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked last night at 10pm. Should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 980 Owners club here I come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find someone that has an EK-FC980 Nickel and Plexi block in stock ... besides FrozenCPU.


Awesome! Mine should be here tomorrow, haven't been able to game on the PC for the last week due to this whole stupid 970 mess.


----------



## magbarn

I'm building a computer for my sister and have a spare g10 with a h90 to go with it. what's the best 980 to go with it that has the vrms on the right side of the board that already has a cooling plate on it?


----------



## Darkice

I would like to join here is my GPU z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5gkhy/


----------



## GrimDoctor

Damn there is a part of me that really wants to get one of those Kingpins!
...but the price I can't justify unless I was cooling with LN2


----------



## tlr3715

I just installed an EVGA GTX980 SC yesterday. It replaces a GTX Titan Hydro Copper. I was originally looking to get a second Titan but seeing as how they are still going for $1000 new on Ebay I opted for the 980 as I could get two of those fairly cheaply and get the latest technology. I only have one installed so far, but I can say that performance is about even with the stock clocks on the Titan Hydro Copper. When I ran EVGA OC scanner test donut V2 I actually average about 4 FPS less than the Titan. Should be rocking when I get the second card though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> I'm building a computer for my sister and have a spare g10 with a h90 to go with it. what's the best 980 to go with it that has the vrms on the right side of the board that already has a cooling plate on it?


I cant speak for all of them, but I do know the EVGA FTW has the VRMs covered


----------



## ukn69

Woot EK's water blocks for my MSI GAMING 980's are here! Too bad frozencpu crapped out and I have to wait longer for my quick connects from another source


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant speak for all of them, but I do know the EVGA FTW has the VRMs covered


Cool. Ftw then!


----------



## Masterchief79

Quick FireStrike result with 980 [email protected] running 1670/[email protected],42V: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5934421?
CPU is [email protected],8.

As I posted before, LN2 BIOS works really badly. Has anyone any idea on how to modify the power target in the default BIOS? Else I will just have to find a hardware-based power target-disabling solution (will have to solder variable resistors anyway for GPU voltage as I can't control them in GPU Tweak with default bios). Should give me about 1720-1740MHz.


----------



## shaneduce

The reference version of EVGA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant speak for all of them, but I do know the EVGA FTW has the VRMs covered


The Reference 980 doses.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> As I posted before, LN2 BIOS works really badly. Has anyone any idea on how to modify the power target in the default BIOS? Else I will just have to find a hardware-based power target-disabling solution (will have to solder variable resistors anyway for GPU voltage as I can't control them in GPU Tweak with default bios). Should give me about 1720-1740MHz.


Try your card with default BIOS to see max Memory Frquency then Flash with bios that work with your matrix memory http://www.mediafire.com/download/jbqwtjjctv19aq7/m980.zip

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28574&postcount=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolice;28542*
> Updated for matrix GTX980
> 
> 3D BIOS 7400~9000
> https://www.mediafire.com/?jbqwtjjctv19aq7
> 
> GPUTweak
> https://www.mediafire.com/?a9o0ybdvtlxdtty


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> Cool. Ftw then!


If you are looking for Water Blocks 4 FTW cards you will be out of luck.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant speak for all of them, but I do know the EVGA FTW has the VRMs covered


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> The reference version of EVGA
> The Reference 980 doses.


Do you guys know if the SC ACX 2.0 has the VRM's covered? I can always use my G10 till I can save up a few bucks for a custom loop.


----------



## jbyron

Hi guys just got my gtx 980s today! I'm coming from 3-way SLI gtx 770s (I added the third 770 last week in a last ditch attempt to push BF4 in 4k and it was a stuttery, choppy mess even at lower resolutions). I'm keeping one as a dedicated phys-x card and I gave the other two 770s to my gf to replace her single 680.

Question: My pc is obviously super packed and temps in firestrike extreme were hitting 80C, yet HWmonitor showed that the fans only spun up to 43%. Does that mean that EVGA/Nvidia thinks these temps are not a problem? The card isn't throttling at these temps are they? Thanks! I should note that I have two 140mm fans inside in front of the cards, as well as the 200mm in front (it's a Corsair 600t). I do have the mnpctech acrylic side panel with no holes for fans lol


----------



## andyrx7

Hi all, first post here.

Picked up a reference 980 at best buy the other day, on a whim for $549 after price match. Reads 73.9% ASIC quality and overclocks stable at 1402 base clock / 7760 memory with power and voltage maxed in Afterburner. Boost clock hits 1565. After playing with the fan curve in Afterburner, it hits max temps of 72 benchmarking and upper 60's in game. I can actually get the memory clock higher but weirdly enough it doesn't gain any performance and actually reduces the Firestrike score a tiny bit, so the current settings seem about optimal.

Firestrike graphics score is 16210.

This all seems pretty great to me... Any reason not to keep this card I just picked up impulsively? Is it right to think that with these clocks, I'm not missing out on much if any performance vs. the non-reference designs at a similar price?


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you guys know if the SC ACX 2.0 has the VRM's covered? I can always use my G10 till I can save up a few bucks for a custom loop.


I think it doses here is a picture of one,


Looks like it hits the VRM's but not the memory as a refference cooler dose


----------



## nyk20z3

Any word on a Asus 980 Matrix WB coming ?


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any word on a Asus 980 Matrix WB coming ?


I would not hold my breath, for a other than reference card layout. Sorry.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> I would not hold my breath, for a other than reference card layout. Sorry.


Odd they wouldn't produce a WB for a top 3 980 but without me knowing the previous WB history of the Matrix series it might come as no surprise.


----------



## LinkPro

Hey guys, so I just got an EVGA GTX 980 SC in. I'm now at 1330 core/1431 boost/default vram/+12mV and getting driver crashes in SC2 - it was also crashing at 1310/1411/7600/+12. Both settings run Furmark for an hour and plow through Fire Strike with no issues and max temp was ~65C. Do some games just hate overclocked graphics cards or is the SC version that bad? Based on the reviews and user experience of the MSI and ASUS cards I'm under the assumption that a non ref 980 card should be able to get in the 1400 base range easily. I do have Crysis 3 for a real test but haven't got time to play.

Also I noticed that the SC on newegg and amazon are different. The newegg one has NVIDIA written at the PCIE slot and has the same I/O bracket as a reference card, so I'm assuming this is a reference PCB card. The one on amazon has EVGA written and a normal looking I/O bracket. Is this a custom board design?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Hey guys, so I just got an EVGA GTX 980 SC in. I'm now at 1330 core/1431 boost/default vram/+12mV and getting driver crashes in SC2 - it was also crashing at 1310/1411/7600/+12. Both settings run Furmark for an hour and plow through Fire Strike with no issues and max temp was ~65C. Do some games just hate overclocked graphics cards or is the SC version that bad? Based on the reviews and user experience of the MSI and ASUS cards I'm under the assumption that a non ref 980 card should be able to get in the 1400 base range easily. I do have Crysis 3 for a real test but haven't got time to play.
> 
> Also I noticed that the SC on newegg and amazon are different. The newegg one has NVIDIA written at the PCIE slot and has the same I/O bracket as a reference card, so I'm assuming this is a reference PCB card. The one on amazon has EVGA written and a normal looking I/O bracket. Is this a custom board design?


If you are using Precision X I grantee its that. Those are pretty much the stock clocks if you have a SC. Mine boost to like 1418 out of the box. But back to the OC program you are using. I haven't checked lately but the newer versions of precision X would not play well with my video card at around launch. This was even at stock clocks I would get crashes in games. I only use afterburner now and have had no issues with anything other than unstable overclocks. I would just recommend using something other than it IF you are and see if that fixes the issue. If not then your card might be faulty.


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> Hi guys just got my gtx 980s today! I'm coming from 3-way SLI gtx 770s (I added the third 770 last week in a last ditch attempt to push BF4 in 4k and it was a stuttery, choppy mess even at lower resolutions). I'm keeping one as a dedicated phys-x card and I gave the other two 770s to my gf to replace her single 680.
> 
> Question: My pc is obviously super packed and temps in firestrike extreme were hitting 80C, yet HWmonitor showed that the fans only spun up to 43%. Does that mean that EVGA/Nvidia thinks these temps are not a problem? The card isn't throttling at these temps are they? Thanks! I should note that I have two 140mm fans inside in front of the cards, as well as the 200mm in front (it's a Corsair 600t). I do have the mnpctech acrylic side panel with no holes for fans lol


It's fine as long as you're below 90C.


----------



## hertz9753

Hi guys.


----------



## BlockLike

*edit* never mind


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any word on a Asus 980 Matrix WB coming ?


there is a bitspower block either coming, or out about now, you can find it on their site, not sure about availability just yet though!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you guys know if the SC ACX 2.0 has the VRM's covered? I can always use my G10 till I can save up a few bucks for a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it doses here is a picture of one,
> 
> 
> Looks like it hits the VRM's but not the memory as a refference cooler dose
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pics. I'll also look in the G10 thread to see what others also did with both.


----------



## BGaming

Hey centvalny, I was wondering how can I get a Bios hack that would unlock the vcore of the gpu, I have two EVGA SC Gtx 980 and now with stock voltage ive hit 1519mhz core and 1950mhz memory... But I want to get higher. Any suggestions?


----------



## skmanu

Well, got the second GTX980.

Worse than the first... topping at 1570 for benchmarks and 8000 for the memory...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, got the second GTX980.
> 
> Worse than the first... topping at 1570 for benchmarks and 8000 for the memory...


....and you think that's bad?????


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks for the pics. I'll also look in the G10 thread to see what others also did with both.


Let me know if you find anything. I'm also on the lookout. I just saw that the Asus Strix/MSI gaming 980's also has a builtin cooling plate for the VRMS and they're all on the R side unlike the 970's. These may also be 'G10' friendly. I know a cooling block on ref is better overall, but they already have the hardware from a previous setup.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> ....and you think that's bad?????


I find it funny as well.

How can some one send a card back for a few MHz when it doesn't even make a difference.1570 is already sky high so i don't understand why you need more then that.This is why i only buy the best cards PCB wise of each generation so i don't have to worry about poor overclocking or overclocking at all.

I understand the hobby we all share and the passion but IMO you have nothing to be ashamed of with those overclocks.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I find it funny as well.
> 
> How can some one send a card back for a few MHz when it doesn't even make a difference.1570 is already sky high so i don't understand why you need more then that.This is why i only buy the best cards PCB wise of each generation so i don't have to worry about poor overclocking or overclocking at all.
> 
> I understand the hobby we all share and the passion but IMO you have nothing to be ashamed of with those overclocks.


Greed is the reason...
I can only increase main clock to 1492 and now thats even debatable because for some odd reason even then now im crashing (on assassins creed unity... Could be the game though who knows) Anything more i crash, and i cant even touch the memory at all...
Mind you stock voltage, stock bios and SLI. On single card i was doing way better... And then my second gtx 980 classi was a 3988 card and didnt bother checking its highest clock or playing around with it.
Because honestly i am highly satisfied. Any game is obliterated by dual 980s.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

SEVERE WEATHER CONDITIONS HAVE DELAYED DELIVERY. / YOUR DELIVERY HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED FOR THE NEXT BUSINESS DAY.[X]


----------



## DandyConeJellos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 980 Classified on air
> 1.425 vcore and 1.7 vmem on the GPU
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme
> 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1675/2173 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra
> 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1683 MHz - 2173 MHz


Omg are those clocks game stable? That is ridiculous on air.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> If you are using Precision X I grantee its that. Those are pretty much the stock clocks if you have a SC. Mine boost to like 1418 out of the box. But back to the OC program you are using. I haven't checked lately but the newer versions of precision X would not play well with my video card at around launch. This was even at stock clocks I would get crashes in games. I only use afterburner now and have had no issues with anything other than unstable overclocks. I would just recommend using something other than it IF you are and see if that fixes the issue. If not then your card might be faulty.


I'm using EVGA Precision X 5.2.5 - not the latest version. I will give MSI Afterburner a try, even though its GUI make my eyes hurt. I have added the voltage to +18mV at 1330 base/1401 boost and played a long SC2 macro game with no crashes. I know it can actually boost higher than 1401 but I didn't log it so I didn't know what the exact number was.

Also, does anyone know how likely it is for a 980 to reach 1400 base clock/1500 GPUz boost clock stable 24/7? That's my goal. Would something like a Strix or SC or MSI Gaming off the shelves be able to do that, or do I have to fork out more money for FTW, Classified or Matrix?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DandyConeJellos*
> 
> Omg are those clocks game stable? That is ridiculous on air.


No not game stable but bench stable









I broke 1700 MHz on air yesterday 1706 MHz to be exact


----------



## killflaker

Galax/KFA2 HOF, you can reach easy 1500 boost stable 24/7


----------



## LinkPro

^ not available in amazon and newegg. I can only buy from these two websites.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> SEVERE WEATHER CONDITIONS HAVE DELAYED DELIVERY. / YOUR DELIVERY HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED FOR THE NEXT BUSINESS DAY.[X]


Heh, mailman dropped off my waterblock yesterday. The internet told me the post office would be closed. I was too hung over to do anything with it







Will be putting everything in when I get home


----------



## Neovalen

I just got word my Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming was delivered. Get to play with it tonight. What's my best bet to get game stable 24/7 oc? I remember my 970 sli set was limited a lot...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> I just got word my Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming was delivered. Get to play with it tonight. What's my best bet to get game stable 24/7 oc? I remember my 970 sli set was limited a lot...


If you can run "[email protected]" for 24 hours straight ... you are 95% there to being truly stable. [email protected] is tougher than ANY game out there by a wide margin.

I don't consider anything TRULY stable unless you can do 24/7 (ie one solid week).









(But a good 8-12 hours is a pretty good test.)


----------



## Freaxy

Totally agree!
I see people post here that they are 1580+ mhz rock stable, but I bet when they start folding they see that it's unstable as hell.
I can game on 1560ish mhz without noticing anything unstable though, but when I fold I can't go any higher then 1531 mhz.
And that's even with custom bios @ 1.31v


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> Totally agree!
> I see people post here that they are 1580+ mhz rock stable, but I bet when they start folding they see that it's unstable as hell.
> I can game on 1560ish mhz without noticing anything unstable though, but when I fold I can't go any higher then 1531 mhz.
> And that's even with custom bios @ 1.31v


Yup. There is "stable" and then there is [email protected] stable.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup. There is "stable" and then there is [email protected] stable.




1556/6008 folding 24/7 for 3 weeks so far is this stable?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 1556/6008 folding 24/7 for 3 weeks so far is this stable?


Survey says .... YES!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I received my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 today and just slightly messed around with OC'ing the card a bit and I had the card at 1450/6000. So I need to push this some more on air.

My ASIC quality is at 65.8% which is way lower than my MSI 970 was at. Do you guys think this is very bad?


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1556/6008 folding 24/7 for 3 weeks so far is this stable?


Now that's what I call ROCK SOLID stable


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I received my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 today and just slightly messed around with OC'ing the card a bit and I had the card at 1450/6000. So I need to push this some more on air.
> 
> My ASIC quality is at 65.8% which is way lower than my MSI 970 was at. Do you guys think this is very bad?


I wouldn't put much stock in ASIC numbers, especially going from a 970 to a 980.

I went from a 970 FTW with an ASIC in the mid 80's to a base model 980 ACX 2.0 with an ASIC in the low 70's (I don't remember the exact numbers). My 980 runs folding stable at 1563 MHz on stock voltage, but my 970 couldn't go much above 1506.

Granted my experience is just with one sample of each, but I've seen it stated several times in the 970 thread that ASIC numbers don't really relate to overclocking headroom at all. Just crank up your card and see how it goes!


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I received my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 today and just slightly messed around with OC'ing the card a bit and I had the card at 1450/6000. So I need to push this some more on air.
> 
> My ASIC quality is at 65.8% which is way lower than my MSI 970 was at. Do you guys think this is very bad?


I'm not going to sugar coat it yes its bad for a 980 SC since you are very limited on voltage you prob would have had better luck with FTW

You might be able to get 1500 stable with 65 ASIC with game stable BIOS


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I wouldn't put much stock in ASIC numbers, especially going from a 970 to a 980.
> 
> I went from a 970 FTW with an ASIC in the mid 80's to a base model 980 ACX 2.0 with an ASIC in the low 70's (I don't remember the exact numbers). My 980 runs folding stable at 1563 MHz on stock voltage, but my 970 couldn't go much above 1506.
> 
> Granted my experience is just with one sample of each, but I've seen it stated several times in the 970 thread that ASIC numbers don't really relate to overclocking headroom at all. Just crank up your card and see how it goes!


So you think the ASIC % may not matter than with the 980's? If I could even hit 1500 MHz without any issues, I think that would be great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> I'm not going to sugar coat it yes its bad for a 980 SC since you are very limited on voltage you prob would have had better luck with FTW
> 
> You might be able to get 1500 stable with 65 ASIC with game stable BIOS


I had the FTW at first and then changed my order to the SC since I was thinking of getting a block for it down the road to water cool.

I'll do some more testing tonight to see how far I can go. I don't need anything extreme OC wise, but don't also want a card that isn't that good.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I received my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 today and just slightly messed around with OC'ing the card a bit and I had the card at 1450/6000. So I need to push this some more on air.
> 
> My ASIC quality is at 65.8% which is way lower than my MSI 970 was at. Do you guys think this is very bad?


Did you have to increase the voltage at all?


----------



## shadow85

Is ot bad to run 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings and do gaming for hours when one tops @ 77 deg C and the other @ 80 deg C the whole time?

They are both on stock freq. And I have the fan @ max. Both cards have an ASIC of 80.5% but I don't have intention on OC'ing.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Did you have to increase the voltage at all?


I have not touched the voltage at all yet.


----------



## metal409

Haven't put a lot of time in overclocking my cards, but I have been able to hit 1542 at default voltage so far. I really am enjoying these cards though.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So you think the ASIC % may not matter than with the 980's? If I could even hit 1500 MHz without any issues, I think that would be great.


Not just the 980, but Maxwell in general. Or at least that's what I've read and found with my own experience.

A good explanation from a thread on the EVGA forum:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyHemi*
> Higher ASIC scores have have lower default voltages and *TEND* overclock with lower temps and lower voltages. However, this is not directly related to what the top overclock you may achieve as just a single weak transistor (which isn't expressed by the ASIC score) can cause an overclock to fail.
> Conversely, lower ASIC scores have higher default voltages and *TEND* to require more voltage and have somewhat higher temps to reach the same clocks. The same applies regarding what overclocks you may achieve. And lastly, a lower ASIC score may cause you to throttle earlier due to reaching your power or temp targets sooner than a GPU with a higher ASIC score. In a nut shell, ASIC scores indicate tendencies. Individual variations in manufacturing (the silicon lottery) are still very much in play.


That thread has reports of ASIC vs OC capabilities that are all over the map. It's the same case in the 970 owners' thread here on OCN. I haven't read that far back in this thread since joining, but I imagine that the reports are similar.


----------



## hertz9753

In before people say silly folders...


----------



## SpecialEffect

Crazy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Is ot bad to run 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings and do gaming for hours when one tops @ 77 deg C and the other @ 80 deg C the whole time?
> 
> They are both on stock freq. And I have the fan @ max. Both cards have an ASIC of 80.5% but I don't have intention on OC'ing.


Max fans, everythjng stock and its that hot? Damn...its the max fans thats wierd

My fans are at 50%... Played assassins creed for 3 hours and its always at 65 top card... 60 bottom card...

Why yours so hot?


----------



## CaptainZombie

This is where I am at right now with my slight OC as mentioned above with 3DMark...



I will say that this is a very quiet card, I was expecting it to be a bit louder than the 970 that I had, but I'm surprised.


----------



## LinkPro

My card has an ASIC of 70.4%.

Back to OC, I tried 1330 base clock without adding voltage with an hour of Crysis 3 and it worked fine. Boost clock went up to 1470. I will play around for a few more days before deciding whether to return this card (EVGA SC) for something with better OC capabilities. My goal is 1400 base clock/2000Mhz VRAM.

p/s it's annoying that amazon doesn't carry the FTW version.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey centvalny, I was wondering how can I get a Bios hack that would unlock the vcore of the gpu, I have two EVGA SC Gtx 980 and now with stock voltage ive hit 1519mhz core and 1950mhz memory... But I want to get higher. Any suggestions?


Not sure about evga but check this out http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977

Loud here test different bioses on his classy http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28603&postcount=26


----------



## centvalny

Use gpu oc tool that go with each vendor's bios


----------



## tyvar1

Omg! EVGA Gtx 980 Kingpin soon at my doorstep


----------



## BGaming

Thanks Bro


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Is ot bad to run 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings and do gaming for hours when one tops @ 77 deg C and the other @ 80 deg C the whole time?
> 
> They are both on stock freq. And I have the fan @ max. Both cards have an ASIC of 80.5% but I don't have intention on OC'ing.


Since you're using aftermarket cards in SLI, case ventilation is key,either get a new case or put more fans in the one you have now. You're not going to hurt the cards from heat, but you're awfully close to the thermal throttle point so you may be limiting the cards' performance.


----------



## Menta

starting to push the beast


----------



## veedubfreak

Doesn't a lower asic get you a higher overclock in the end with proper cooling though?

Also, just a reminder, before flipping the switch on the pumps, triple check that you put all the plugs in your waterblock. Oopsie.


----------



## Lukas026

any simple guide for setting [email protected] for GPU for stress testing ?

I've always used games / benchmark loops as my stability indicator









Thanks


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Officially part of the club now. Now to install it and start validating (and overclocking ... on air for the moment).











Let's start off with a little basic overclocking ...

GPU-Z Validation link

Screen shot ...


----------



## Menta

no matter what power settings seems like 1500 on clock is a no go...

1475 is the maximum stable


----------



## Neovalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what power settings seems like 1500 on clock is a no go...
> 
> 1475 is the maximum stable


Getting a very similar result on my new Gigabyte 980. Boosts to just barely over 1500 in game. I feel like a slight voltage boost would get me to the next level but i've maxed out my slider.

I'm guessing next step is bios editing if I want more?


----------



## metal409

Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme results so far, I am guessing they are on par for the clocks?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> no matter what power settings seems like 1500 on clock is a no go...
> 
> 1475 is the maximum stable


some will go further than others, but 1475 ain't bad

managed to get 1530 on mine so far without any issues, haven't tried any higher yet


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> some will go further than others, but 1475 ain't bad
> 
> managed to get 1530 on mine so far without any issues, haven't tried any higher yet


and what was the OC on the memory?


----------



## Neovalen

Does anyone know of a guide to bios flashing non reference designs like this Gigabyte 980 G1? Google is not being my friend. I assume I will have to use my cards bios as a base?


----------



## metal409

Sorry, dont mean to flood the thread. I just reran 3dmark with the memory at roughly 8000mhz and core at 1541mhz. Cpu is at 4.8Ghz. I can't say for sure that it's completely stable, but I didn't see any artifacts or oddities.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> Does anyone know of a guide to bios flashing non reference designs like this Gigabyte 980 G1? Google is not being my friend. I assume I will have to use my cards bios as a base?


Thats always the safest route.

Make a back up of your bios and then edit it based on the values that are given to a bios you want to flash to.

Do you not know how to flash it?

Look at the OP of zoson's thread. It will tell you how to flash and what is needed.


----------



## Neovalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> Does anyone know of a guide to bios flashing non reference designs like this Gigabyte 980 G1? Google is not being my friend. I assume I will have to use my cards bios as a base?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats always the safest route.
> 
> Make a back up of your bios and then edit it based on the values that are given to a bios you want to flash to.
> 
> Do you not know how to flash it?
> 
> Look at the OP of zoson's thread. It will tell you how to flash and what is needed.
Click to expand...

First time editing or flashing a gpu. I'll try and find zosons thread. I am guessing warranty goes bye bye at that point. I noted that currently my Gpu tops out at 1.250v, what is a good increase rate to test with? My Temps as stated before seem good with 67c at stock fan speed.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> and what was the OC on the memory?


TBH i'd have to bench it again to find out (silly me didn't save a profile)

OC'd when i first got them but haven't tried much since, been gaming on stock


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> First time editing or flashing a gpu. I'll try and find zosons thread. I am guessing warranty goes bye bye at that point. I noted that currently my Gpu tops out at 1.250v, what is a good increase rate to test with? My Temps as stated before seem good with 67c at stock fan speed.


Yes warranty goes bye bye at that point.

Here is the thread make sure you read it at least 2 times to make sure you got it down and what is required.

Its not all that hard.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> TBH i'd have to bench it again to find out (silly me didn't save a profile)
> 
> OC'd when i first got them but haven't tried much since, been gaming on stock


set up a gaming profile when gaming, for gaming i use 1450\7650 on the vram and 60% fan speed


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Crazy
> Max fans, everythjng stock and its that hot? Damn...its the max fans thats wierd
> 
> My fans are at 50%... Played assassins creed for 3 hours and its always at 65 top card... 60 bottom card...
> 
> Why yours so hot?


I don't know why, but all my graphic cards that I have owned have always been so high in temp in my room. I think it is because my room temperature is always higher than the rest of my house for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> Since you're using aftermarket cards in SLI, case ventilation is key,either get a new case or put more fans in the one you have now. You're not going to hurt the cards from heat, but you're awfully close to the thermal throttle point so you may be limiting the cards' performance.


I have a Phanteks Luxe Case. Maybe I need more fans?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Have finally made the move from my single GTX470 and I'm loving my 2 Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980's!! Got them underwater as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Dragon Age inquisition on a 2560x1440 monitor at 96Hz with no issues, temps struggle to get above 40 degrees even after 4-5 hours


That's super sweet i am using a 27 inch Viewsonic running res at 2715 x 1527 2k gaming sweetness


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 980 Classified on air
> 1.425 vcore and 1.7 vmem on the GPU


Wow, how are you exceeding 1.312v? How do you set vmem?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Wow, how are you exceeding 1.312v? How do you set vmem?


Its an EVGA Classified, so they're a lot more liberal with what you can do. By such, odds are that the voltages listed are checked by a digital multi meter and they're using the Classified Tool, which is a piece of software that allows you to tweak core voltage, memory voltage, something else (pcie lane voltage, can't remember) and the pwm frequency od the power. You need a card like the Classified though.

So basically... You buy a Classified card, plug in some sort of unlocked/nolimits bios (since the stock ln2 bios can only go ao far), then fire up the Classified Tool and you can usually push the cards a great deal further assuming they're sufficiently cooled. Classies tend to stretch their legs best when watercooled or with a "fancy" cooling pot and dice/ln2 in said pot, as such methods can handle significantly better loads. Oh, right. If your PSU is anywhere near the edge, a Classy will let you know rather quickly, so alwaysake sure you have a quality psu as well ^-^


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Anyone who plays the MMO game, Rift, might appreciate this video.

Basically, because the game is so horribly optimized for SLi, my old GTX 780 Classified cards weren't even as good as ONE GTX 980 Superclocked, with only minor overclocking.


----------



## prospectjp

how do the Asus Matrix compare to the EVGA Kingpin 980s?


----------



## nyk20z3

Kingpin appears to be slightly more overbuilt then the Matrix and can deliver more power.

I own a Matrix so i guess i am bias but you cant go wrong ether way it just depends on what your looking for as they are both the best of best in the 9 series.


----------



## tyvar1

Well Kingpin is better than Matrix but if you want a water cooled card and dont want to wait for the EK Block for the kingpin go with matrix


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Honestly, I've pretty much thought of it as like this:

GTX 980 - Ultimate base card
GTX 980 Superclocked - Great card for base watercooling and light air overclocking
GTX 980 FTW (or comparable) - Best card for serious overclocking on air
GTX 980 Classified - Absolute best card for serious overclocking (air OR water)
GTX 980 Kingpin - For those who need a huge eP33n or do liquid nitrogen benchmarking

That was also pretty much how the 700 series was as well.


----------



## tyvar1

I went with the Kingpin because I wanted to go away from sli and wanted top of the line single GPU. Not because I want a huge eP33n


----------



## mr2cam

I decided to get rid of my 290x's / 8320 combo and go for something different, currently running a [email protected] on air, and the ASUS 980 STRIX-DC202.



This is at 1475 Core clock, memory +650mhz


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Its an EVGA Classified, so they're a lot more liberal with what you can do. By such, odds are that the voltages listed are checked by a digital multi meter and they're using the Classified Tool, which is a piece of software that allows you to tweak core voltage, memory voltage, something else (pcie lane voltage, can't remember) and the pwm frequency od the power. You need a card like the Classified though.
> 
> So basically... You buy a Classified card, plug in some sort of unlocked/nolimits bios (since the stock ln2 bios can only go ao far), then fire up the Classified Tool and you can usually push the cards a great deal further assuming they're sufficiently cooled. Classies tend to stretch their legs best when watercooled or with a "fancy" cooling pot and dice/ln2 in said pot, as such methods can handle significantly better loads. Oh, right. If your PSU is anywhere near the edge, a Classy will let you know rather quickly, so alwaysake sure you have a quality psu as well ^-^


One question WhiteWulfe, should I wait for the Gtx 980 K|NGP|N Edition or I should buy the Gtx 980 Classified and change the bios to a No limit one???


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I've pretty much thought of it as like this:
> 
> GTX 980 - Ultimate base card
> GTX 980 Superclocked - Great card for base watercooling and light air overclocking
> GTX 980 FTW (or comparable) - Best card for serious overclocking on air
> GTX 980 Classified - Absolute best card for serious overclocking (air OR water)
> GTX 980 Kingpin - For those who need a huge eP33n or do liquid nitrogen benchmarking
> 
> That was also pretty much how the 700 series was as well.


The Superclocked is the SAME CARD as the GTX 980, so buying the superclocked over "unsuperclocked" is like spending money to have someone move a slider up for you.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any one here have a 980 Matrix and have some small paint finish Imperfections ?

I noticed tonight near the rear of the card there is some minor cuts in the paint,should i possibly try and warranty the cooler ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> One question WhiteWulfe, should I wait for the Gtx 980 K|NGP|N Edition or I should buy the Gtx 980 Classified and change the bios to a No limit one???


It's hard to truly say, simply because the Classified already has a $150 USD additional cost over even some of the other custom pcb cards out there, and the Kingpin is an additional $100 USD above that. There are two reasons I can think of to go with either of them:

- You want the fastest already overclocked out of the box card and
- You're willing to deal with the increased price, and compared to the premiums they had last generation (not much of one) it is a stiff price

Yes, typically you can overclock further with a Classified or Kinpin edition simply due to the better vrm section and that there are plenty of tools available (even a hardware one if you're willing to spend an extra $3-400 USD to get a used evbot) to tweak them with.

Is it worth the expense if you already have a 980? Probably not. Is it worth the expense if you plan to game on it? I'd have trouble recommending even the Classified if that's the main use.

For benching, and getting every last fraction of an fps or mark/point out of the card? It will help you do such, but it will cost you an extra $250 USD for the priviledge if you go with a Kingpin, but the beefy power section plus the extra socket for more power can help.

Despite enjoying benching myself, given that these cards will easily cost $950 CAD each plus the fact I already own an mso gtx 980 gaming 4g I'll wait for gm200, and then put my gtx 980 into my djing/folding rig.

Short version: if you don't already own a gtx 980 and you're willing to pay the premium cost over other solutions,AND your main intentoon is all round use go with the Classified. If you just want a potent card that can be readily overclocked, get a Strix and an ek waterblock for less than what the Classified out of the box will cost, as the Strix has a pretty strong comminity backing behind it.

I loved my 780 Classified and it went quite far (1373 core, forgot the memory it ran at) on the stock aircooler and whatever paste evga put on it, but it's cheaper for me to buy a second gaming gtx 980 gaming 4g plus an ek waterblock (including shipping and conversion fees!) than it is to buy a Classified. They're great cards but I have no idea what evga was thinking when they pruced the Classified thia time.

Oh, right. If it matters, the Classified only has one dp port, whereas reference has three. Also, the kingpin can be run in single slot when watercooled, while having three display ports.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any one here have a 980 Matrix and have some small paint finish Imperfections ?
> 
> I noticed tonight near the rear of the card there is some minor cuts in the paint,should i possibly try and warranty the cooler ?


Seriously?


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's hard to truly say, simply because the Classified already has a $150 USD additional cost over even some of the other custom pcb cards out there, and the Kingpin is an additional $100 USD above that. There are two reasons I can think of to go with either of them:
> 
> - You want the fastest already overclocked out of the box card and
> - You're willing to deal with the increased price, and compared to the premiums they had last generation (not much of one) it is a stiff price
> 
> Yes, typically you can overclock further with a Classified or Kinpin edition simply due to the better vrm section and that there are plenty of tools available (even a hardware one if you're willing to spend an extra $3-400 USD to get a used evbot) to tweak them with.
> 
> Is it worth the expense if you already have a 980? Probably not. Is it worth the expense if you plan to game on it? I'd have trouble recommending even the Classified if that's the main use.
> 
> For benching, and getting every last fraction of an fps or mark/point out of the card? It will help you do such, but it will cost you an extra $250 USD for the priviledge if you go with a Kingpin, but the beefy power section plus the extra socket for more power can help.
> 
> Despite enjoying benching myself, given that these cards will easily cost $950 CAD each plus the fact I already own an mso gtx 980 gaming 4g I'll wait for gm200, and then put my gtx 980 into my djing/folding rig.
> 
> Short version: if you don't already own a gtx 980 and you're willing to pay the premium cost over other solutions,AND your main intentoon is all round use go with the Classified. If you just want a potent card that can be readily overclocked, get a Strix and an ek waterblock for less than what the Classified out of the box will cost, as the Strix has a pretty strong comminity backing behind it.
> 
> I loved my 780 Classified and it went quite far (1373 core, forgot the memory it ran at) on the stock aircooler and whatever paste evga put on it, but it's cheaper for me to buy a second gaming gtx 980 gaming 4g plus an ek waterblock (including shipping and conversion fees!) than it is to buy a Classified. They're great cards but I have no idea what evga was thinking when they pruced the Classified thia time.
> 
> Oh, right. If it matters, the Classified only has one dp port, whereas reference has three. Also, the kingpin can be run in single slot when watercooled, while having three display ports.


Cool thanks for the info, I really appreciate this.

I all ready have two EVGA SC Gtx 980 on ek waterblocks and they are Bios hacked at 1.275v and 1570 on core and 4100 on memory, but I want more poer and IDK how to get them to get more voltage without damaging them... I also have an EVGA SC Gtx 780 ti Bios hacked two at 1305 core clock and 3650 on memory but I also want it to be faster the thing is that IDK how to.... Amd ive tried the rbby method to get more voltage and another one from skyn3t and occamrazor I believe and did not work either...

Conclusion is that ive saved arround 3k to spend on a watercooling loop for an i7 4790k and either two gtx 980 KINGPIN and get waterblocks for them or two gtx 980 classified or two gtx 780 TI KINGPIN...

So what would you recommend me?

What I do is game about 10-15 hours a week and benchmarks so i would like to push my own Benchmarka higher... Im planning on buying a corsair 1500i for my bench rig that is:
I7 5930k @ 4.4ghz
Gigabyte x99 G1 gaming wifi
32gb Corsair Dominator @2666
Gtx 980 @ 1570 core and 4100 memory
Corsair 860i

And for gaming:
I7 4790k @ 4.4ghz
Gigabyte z97mx gaming5
16gb gskill ripjaws x @ 2133
Gtx 980 @ 1520 core and memory 3900 or
Gtx 780Ti @ 1305 core and 3650 memory
Corsair TX850M


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Seriously?


Yes lol,you don't pay $600 plus for imperfections


----------



## sblantipodi

Just upgraded the BIOS on my two EVGA GTX980SC. Display port issue is definitely gone, no matter the OS in use or the driver in use.

Well done EVGA


----------



## drop24

What's the point of water cooling your gpu's? Is it mostly aesthetic? Are any of these cards thermal throttling with custom fan curves? I'd like to get a pair of 980's and run them with the reference blower since I like how they look but if they are going to be too hot I'll have to rethink that.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Cool thanks for the info, I really appreciate this.
> 
> I all ready have two EVGA SC Gtx 980 on ek waterblocks and they are Bios hacked at 1.275v and 1570 on core and 4100 on memory, but I want more poer and IDK how to get them to get more voltage without damaging them... I also have an EVGA SC Gtx 780 ti Bios hacked two at 1305 core clock and 3650 on memory but I also want it to be faster the thing is that IDK how to.... Amd ive tried the rbby method to get more voltage and another one from skyn3t and occamrazor I believe and did not work either...
> 
> Conclusion is that ive saved arround 3k to spend on a watercooling loop for an i7 4790k and either two gtx 980 KINGPIN and get waterblocks for them or two gtx 980 classified or two gtx 780 TI KINGPIN...
> 
> So what would you recommend me?
> 
> What I do is game about 10-15 hours a week and benchmarks so i would like to push my own Benchmarka higher... Im planning on buying a corsair 1500i for my bench rig that is:
> I7 5930k @ 4.4ghz
> Gigabyte x99 G1 gaming wifi
> 32gb Corsair Dominator @2666
> Gtx 980 @ 1570 core and 4100 memory
> Corsair 860i
> 
> And for gaming:
> I7 4790k @ 4.4ghz
> Gigabyte z97mx gaming5
> 16gb gskill ripjaws x @ 2133
> Gtx 980 @ 1520 core and memory 3900 or
> Gtx 780Ti @ 1305 core and 3650 memory
> Corsair TX850M


Something to consider, as mentioned going for a K|ngp|n edition over an SC will cost you $200-250 more. So if you were considering two of them for SLI you'd be looking at a $400-500 increase over the SC's. Even if you're a professional benchmarker or something, or someone trying to hit the top of the firestrike charts it would be much better for you to take that extra $500 and get a THIRD GTX980 superclocked which would give much more of an increase in overall benchmarking score assuming that you aren't specifically trying to compete in 1 or 2 card only benchmark contests. But honestly, if you do even a LITTLE FRACTION of gaming in your free time as well; you'd be FAR better off with a 3rd 980 than two K|ngp|n editions, no matter how sexy they look (believe me i was tempted, but in the end i got two 980 G1 gamings instead of one KPE.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Also, anybody have three way 980s that they've tested? Do you think it's worth it to have 3 way SLI with them? I have two 980s coming in the mail, thinking of getting a 3rd eventually when i have the money so before i buy my EK CSQ Bridge to go with the EK-FC980 CSQ waterblocks i'm getting for them.(plan on returning the gigabyte 980s and getting EVGA SC's) i'm trying to decide if a 3rd card would be worth it eventually so i will know whether to get a triple EK CSQ Bridge and cover the middle hole with an EK BLANK, or to just get the Dual EK CSQ Bridge and stick with two cards.

I was considering 4k, but due to the fact that some games won't accept SLI i'm scared that at 4K i'd get poor fps due to the lack of power a single 980 has for such high resolution, thus i'm likely sticking to 2560x1440p like the ROG Swift PG278Q or possibly one of the 34" ultra-wide curved 3440x1440p monitors like the Acer XR341CK What do you guys think? triple sli worth it?


----------



## Keei

Whats the best gtx 980 for overclocking in terms of better vrm so there isnt any vrm lock? I will also add a waterblock to it. I found that classified and matrix a good choice but whats something after that like for example strix, msi, or g1?


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> That's super sweet i am using a 27 inch Viewsonic running res at 2715 x 1527 2k gaming sweetness


Yeah the difference between my old gaming setup and this new one is huge!

Really loving it at the moment but I've already got plans to upgrade to a 4K monitor, depending on how the new GPU's perform.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> What's the point of water cooling your gpu's? Is it mostly aesthetic? Are any of these cards thermal throttling with custom fan curves? I'd like to get a pair of 980's and run them with the reference blower since I like how they look but if they are going to be too hot I'll have to rethink that.


I watercool mine for looks, noise, and temperatures. I can't stand listening to a jet engine right next to me. Plus never seeing them go above 45C is a plus.


----------



## BGaming

Ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Something to consider, as mentioned going for a K|ngp|n edition over an SC will cost you $200-250 more. So if you were considering two of them for SLI you'd be looking at a $400-500 increase over the SC's. Even if you're a professional benchmarker or something, or someone trying to hit the top of the firestrike charts it would be much better for you to take that extra $500 and get a THIRD GTX980 superclocked which would give much more of an increase in overall benchmarking score assuming that you aren't specifically trying to compete in 1 or 2 card only benchmark contests. But honestly, if you do even a LITTLE FRACTION of gaming in your free time as well; you'd be FAR better off with a 3rd 980 than two K|ngp|n editions, no matter how sexy they look (believe me i was tempted, but in the end i got two 980 G1 gamings instead of one KPE.[/quote/]
> 
> Ok thats true but like you said Im more interested in one or two cards benchmarks and Im right now in Fire Strike Ultra in 46 position and is without the flashed bios to the gtx 980, im going to flash it right now. Like i said I all ready saved the money so I was planning on investing it on the best way that I could achieve better results on benchmarking. Actually my big problem is where i live. Here temps are all year long form 80 f to 105 f all year long so is always hot, and my temps get really high. Right now on my bench rig i have two 240mm and 60 mm thick radiators and one 280mm and 60mm thick radiator two on pull config and one on push and pull and still My cpu at 1.300v at 4.4ghz get to 78 c and I believe is too hot for the config on the loop that I have. So i was trying to build a new better loop or buy a new case or somthing to change temps and get better results and oc my cpu higher plus buying the new gpus... So I counted the money today and actually have 3,942 $ saved so... It was one more k availible so... I really need suggestions :/... But thanks for everything and the info Bro its clearing some stuff on my mind lol


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Ok
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Something to consider, as mentioned going for a K|ngp|n edition over an SC will cost you $200-250 more. So if you were considering two of them for SLI you'd be looking at a $400-500 increase over the SC's. Even if you're a professional benchmarker or something, or someone trying to hit the top of the firestrike charts it would be much better for you to take that extra $500 and get a THIRD GTX980 superclocked which would give much more of an increase in overall benchmarking score assuming that you aren't specifically trying to compete in 1 or 2 card only benchmark contests. But honestly, if you do even a LITTLE FRACTION of gaming in your free time as well; you'd be FAR better off with a 3rd 980 than two K|ngp|n editions, no matter how sexy they look (believe me i was tempted, but in the end i got two 980 G1 gamings instead of one KPE.[/quote/]
> 
> Ok thats true but like you said Im more interested in one or two cards benchmarks and Im right now in Fire Strike Ultra in 46 position and is without the flashed bios to the gtx 980, im going to flash it right now. Like i said I all ready saved the money so I was planning on investing it on the best way that I could achieve better results on benchmarking. Actually my big problem is where i live. Here temps are all year long form 80 f to 105 f all year long so is always hot, and my temps get really high. Right now on my bench rig i have two 240mm and 60 mm thick radiators and one 280mm and 60mm thick radiator two on pull config and one on push and pull and still My cpu at 1.300v at 4.4ghz get to 78 c and I believe is too hot for the config on the loop that I have. So i was trying to build a new better loop or buy a new case or somthing to change temps and get better results and oc my cpu higher plus buying the new gpus... So I counted the money today and actually have 3,942 $ saved so... It was one more k availible so... I really need suggestions :/... But thanks for everything and the info Bro its clearing some stuff on my mind lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with that kind of money i would reccomend getting an external rad for your loop. You know, one of the big square ones that has 9 fans that connect to it. It's essentially three 360mm (or 420 if you get a 140mm fan version) and you can mount it somewhere outside the case. I imagine you wouldn't care about the looks since you're trying to get maximum performance. As far as cards go, see if EVGA will offer you the K|ngp|n edition as part of the step up program, assuming you haven't had your current 980s for too long. If so you could always sell the SC 980s you have and then you would only have to put in a couple hundred more to boost up to a KPE.
> 
> The one thing to remember though is that there aren't any waterblocks out for the KPE yet, so perhaps you could just up to the normal classified. Basically you have three options that will increase your benchmarking score
> 
> A) More rad space like mentioned, and using other methods to cool your rig as well. Such as using chilled water, you can actually get a mini-fridge and stick that big 9 fan rad in it and it will drastically cool your temps.
> 
> B) Get a better overclocking card, essentially what you want is more power delivery. So the classy or KPE would be your best bet. Classy if you can't wait for the KPE block, and KPE if you're patient enough. The KPE is now for sale on newgg btw for $799.
> 
> C) Keep your current 980 SC's and get a custom bios and overvolt the cards. Now this also ties in with B) since your best bet is to do all three of these things.
> 
> So overall if you want MAXIMUM performance.
> 
> 1. get a 9 fan external rad and a special cooling device for it
> 
> A. Mini-fridge,
> B. chilled water system
> C. You can even go as ghetto as taping the big radiator to a box fan, as in the large ones you use to keep YOU cool in summer. And of course you can always push/pull with TWO full size box fans one on each side. Then take a bucket of ice water and put it behind the fan so it'll pick up the cold of the ice and blow that freezing air right onto the rad. Make sure to do push/pull with high static pressure/CFM fans on this rad if you don't go for the box fan idea.
> 
> 2. Then get yourself a couple K|np|n edition or classified 980s and sell your SC's unless you want to 4 way SLI with the sc's too for some reason like for gaming. Then look into getting custom bios's and overvolting the card and putting a waterblock on it.
> 
> 3. You could also look into getting phase change, dry ice, or liquid nitrogen pots to get even more extreme cooling. I guarantee if you do all these things you'll get at least a few bumps up the ladder of 3DM FS
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkIdeals

Oh, btw, what's your firestrike ultra score for two cards? the 43rd place one? I'm curious of how good the score i got on my two G1 gamings 980s is. I got just over 6,600 on FS Ultra. They were only overclocked to 1,370mhz and still air cooled though so i could probably push it to 7,000 with a waterblock. Although i'm trying to sell my G1 Gaming GTX980s and get two EVGA Superclocked ones so i can use the EK CSQ block that is a true full cover block. It looks much better and has better cooling performance, although the G1 Gaming 980 is much better than the EVGA Superclocked for overall benchmarks since it has dual 8 pin just like the EVGA Classified. Some people say it can OC even slightly higher than the classified.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Oh, btw, what's your firestrike ultra score for two cards? the 43rd place one? I'm curious of how good the score i got on my two G1 gamings 980s is. I got just over 6,600 on FS Ultra. They were only overclocked to 1,370mhz and still air cooled though so i could probably push it to 7,000 with a waterblock. Although i'm trying to sell my G1 Gaming GTX980s and get two EVGA Superclocked ones so i can use the EK CSQ block that is a true full cover block. It looks much better and has better cooling performance, although the G1 Gaming 980 is much better than the EVGA Superclocked for overall benchmarks since it has dual 8 pin just like the EVGA Classified. Some people say it can OC even slightly higher than the classified.


Thanks for the info Bro its really helping. I will be checking more info and do math to se how much money ill spent and when I finally take the decision ill post and if you can tell me if it will be the right chooce.

Right now im just using ine gtx980 in the bench rig because im focused on on breaking record s with just one... I was on 3DM FS ultra with one card on the 43 position, I made some minor tweaks on the Bios and now i went from 43 to 30 position... so im plannig this well because the money will not come back lol...


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> What's the point of water cooling your gpu's? Is it mostly aesthetic? Are any of these cards thermal throttling with custom fan curves? I'd like to get a pair of 980's and run them with the reference blower since I like how they look but if they are going to be too hot I'll have to rethink that.


I do it for noise, temperatures, esthetics and it's a hobby


----------



## Neovalen

I think my G1 Gaming 980 (Samsung) is a bit of a dud. Haven't done a bios flash but highest I can get is 1512Mhz core and 7400Mhz on the memory. Only 63% ASIC.









Also, if my card goes over 65c (which it does on the default fan profile) it downclocks to 1499 (1.225v instead of 1.250v)... you guys think its worth an RMA? I just got the card a few days ago. The voltage downclock at 65c is a bit worrying.

Edit: Alright, its worse than I thought. I had to downclock both the memory and core to get it stable after a bit of time. Urgh... really thinking to RMA this one, not sure what reason to give them though. I thought these damn G1 cards had "Gauntlet Sorting"...


----------



## Neovalen

After I posted my last message I booted up Dragon Age: Origins (old game) and was greeted with a pretty horrible coil whine. Frustrating all around with my 980 thus far... my 970's were better in all regards except for the stutter from vram.


----------



## Mydog

Which 980 to choose depends on your wallet and needs, as I have this HW as a hobby and I got a fairly deep wallet I've tested a quite a few of the different 980's.
So far I've tested:

MSI 980 Gaming - it's an ok ref GPU
Zotact 980 extreme AMP edition - very strange card, I guess SLI is possible but not tri or quad as the card takes up more than two PCIe-lanes and the SW isn't very intuitive to use.
2x Gigabyt 980 G1 - quite good I would say, cooler is as quiet as the EVGA ACX but still a ref and mine didn't OC great
EVGA 980 Classified - OC's ok on Stock voltage and bios but has three bioses and very good custom ones that makes this GPU fly with the right cooling

Getting two EVGA 980 KPE on Monday and considering the ASUS Strix and Matrix after that unless the GM200 shows up


----------



## bountyhunter53

After staring at the product information page on ebuyer for like a week, took the dive and bought one! MSI Gaming GTX 980 4G and on stock is pretty quick compared to my MSI GTX 770 which gave me 50-60fps in BF4. Question though my spec is still on based around a i7 2600 non-k, would I be getting a bottleneck on SLi? Even with it's multiplier fixed to 3.9GHz?

Also my ASIC is around 75%, is that okay for these cards?


----------



## Masterchief79

ASIC is ok, but doesn't say too much about OC capabilities anyway, my 69,4% card goes better than my 76,6% one. Both not bad though. And concerning the CPU limit, personally I would say it would indeed be a bottleneck if you go SLI. Depends on the game though. Maybe try to sell the 2600 and get a 2600K or 2700K? You would still get +30% CPU power if you buy a good CPU and could use the same mobo and ram. Just an idea.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I love EVGA!

Got my new card, and there was a tear in the little sticker where LED shines through. Not a huge deal, but still. I registered my new card with them like I did with all my other cards, and told them about it and snapped a photo.

This morning I get a UPS email with a tracking number and a message that it is a new sticker.










Didn't have to yell or scream or jump up and down, or do 5 sets of tests and a 10 minute video and send the thing back 4 times and it never be fixed like I had to do with Asus and that motherboard I had from them last year. THAT'S why I bought a card from EVGA and not an Asus Strix for my GTX 980.


----------



## bountyhunter53

Isn't the 2600k better than the 2700k? Thought them chips were an ass-ache to overclock. 2600k being the undisputed king of overclocking is a different story, that chip is really hard to find nowadays though seeing as its out of production now. But now even with my current setup I wouldn't be bottlenecked? Just making sure as I want to sink every little drop of performance at stock and then think of OC'ing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Which 980 to choose depends on your wallet and needs, as I have this HW as a hobby and I got a fairly deep wallet I've tested a quite a few of the different 980's.
> So far I've tested:
> 
> MSI 980 Gaming - it's an ok ref GPU
> Zotact 980 extreme AMP edition - very strange card, I guess SLI is possible but not tri or quad as the card takes up more than two PCIe-lanes and the SW isn't very intuitive to use.
> 2x Gigabyt 980 G1 - quite good I would say, cooler is as quiet as the EVGA ACX but still a ref and mine didn't OC great
> EVGA 980 Classified - OC's ok on Stock voltage and bios but has three bioses and very good custom ones that makes this GPU fly with the right cooling
> 
> Getting two EVGA 980 KPE on Monday and considering the ASUS Strix and Matrix after that unless the GM200 shows up


As a note, the MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G is ~NOT~ the reference layout. Twice as many power phases, plus 2x8 pin for power, and the PCB is noticeably larger as well. If it was reference, EK wouldn't have created a dedicated waterblock for it that was released earlier this month. Are you perhaps referring to the non-gaming branded MSI 980's?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> Isn't the 2600k better than the 2700k? Thought them chips were an ass-ache to overclock. 2600k being the undisputed king of overclocking is a different story, that chip is really hard to find nowadays though seeing as its out of production now. But now even with my current setup I wouldn't be bottlenecked? Just making sure as I want to sink every little drop of performance at stock and then think of OC'ing.


My wife's 2700K overclocks like a champ. Before I gave her that chip, I was using it for 24/7 Folding @ Home competition and would OC it to 4.8GHz for months on end under Linux for Team Competition.

Maybe I just got a good one, but I had no issues with it. I think the majority of people just went with the 2600K because it was cheaper and could be overclocked just as good.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> Isn't the 2600k better than the 2700k? Thought them chips were an ass-ache to overclock. 2600k being the undisputed king of overclocking is a different story, that chip is really hard to find nowadays though seeing as its out of production now. But now even with my current setup I wouldn't be bottlenecked? Just making sure as I want to sink every little drop of performance at stock and then think of OC'ing.


In my experience, 2600K and 2700K overclock equally in average. I had 5 2600K's which all did between 4,6 and 4,8GHz for 24/7. Then another 2700K which did about 4,8GHz aswell.
The fun thing with these was that you could max them on air/water. No subzero temperatures needed (like liquid nitrogen) to push the chip to its limits. A buddy of mine had his 2700K at 5,6GHz which was kinda stable, but he went down to 5 flat because of lower voltages and higher lifetime ^^

With a single GPU you should be fine with your CPU btw.


----------



## Neovalen

Hate to be a bother, but did anyone have a suggestion if I should RMA? Besides the oc woes I get a weird buzz/whine when playing older titles that I can hear over my case fans.. esp when it plays things like full motion video (odd I know...).


----------



## fishingfanatic

Is there going to be a 980 Kingpin Owner's Club or did I miss it.

FF


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> My wife's 2700K overclocks like a champ. Before I gave her that chip, I was using it for 24/7 Folding @ Home competition and would OC it to 4.8GHz for months on end under Linux for Team Competition.
> 
> Maybe I just got a good one, but I had no issues with it. I think the majority of people just went with the 2600K because it was cheaper and could be overclocked just as good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> In my experience, 2600K and 2700K overclock equally in average. I had 5 2600K's which all did between 4,6 and 4,8GHz for 24/7. Then another 2700K which did about 4,8GHz aswell.
> The fun thing with these was that you could max them on air/water. No subzero temperatures needed (like liquid nitrogen) to push the chip to its limits. A buddy of mine had his 2700K at 5,6GHz which was kinda stable, but he went down to 5 flat because of lower voltages and higher lifetime ^^
> 
> With a single GPU you should be fine with your CPU btw.


I see, I'm going to start looking for one of them then (2700k). One on amazon for like £200 so that's a bit pricey. I think I may be going a bit far for my GTX 980 :|

Btw thanks for all your help and opinions. Gets my mind on the right track, I was looking at at 5960X before this thread...


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Just finished up my new build!

CASE/ACCESSORIES

Corsair 750D
Lamptron FC5V3 RGB Fan Controller
ASUS DRW Optical Drive

COMPONENTS

EVGA X99 FTW Motherboard
Intel i7 5930K
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 RAM
Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 850w Power Supply
PNY XLR8 Pro 480 GB SSD
PNY XLR8 Pro 120 GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 HDD
EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 4GB in Dual SLI

COOLING

Corsair H100i- Push/Pull Configured
2x Corsair SP 120mm Red LED fans
3x Corsair AF 140mm Red LED fans

PERIPHERALS

Corsair Vengeance K70 MX Brown Keybord
Roccat Kone XTD
RAZR Tartarus Gaming Pad




Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4121644
Firestrike Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4106378
Mark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9451420 (I am having issues with Mark11 Crashing)


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Is there going to be a 980 Kingpin Owner's Club or did I miss it.
> 
> FF


give me give me!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I see the 13+ increasement and how your Oc shall look like, got 2x 980`s in sli. 1976.8Mhhz on mem (Does the Gpu core rule, apply to the mem mhz oc as well?) and 1516.0Mhz on core.

So my question is if i can trow a random number in there to the memory frequency?


----------



## iLLGT3

Whelp, I finally stepped over to nvidia. I bought a 980 FTW.


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Whelp, I finally stepped over to nvidia. I bought a 980 FTW.


Welcome to the green side







You'll like it here LOL


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> Welcome to the green side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like it here LOL


lol thanks tomorrow can't get here soon enough


----------



## jimbaw

proud 980 HOF owner here.
wanting to SLI my V1 but not easy to source in the UK
has anyone had any experience with the V2?


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> lol thanks tomorrow can't get here soon enough


Yup I know the feeling, my F5 key is visibly lower on my keyboard because of the refreshes on the tracking page because of the one day delivery option!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Yes lol,you don't pay $600 plus for imperfections


I didn't know we bought cards just to stare at... lol

Just picked up a cheap Zotac 980 myself. Pretty good card.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Is there going to be a 980 Kingpin Owner's Club or did I miss it.


here it is:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> I see, I'm going to start looking for one of them then (2700k). One on amazon for like £200 so that's a bit pricey. I think I may be going a bit far for my GTX 980 :|


No need to pay that much if you buy a used one. Should be around 150€ or 120 pounds. Ofc with K CPUs that's a little like buying a used BMW M3 or something like that, if you know what i mean








Why don't you try to get along with your 2600 first, it's not a bad CPU after all and should be completely fine for single GPU.


----------



## veedubfreak

Is there a quick and painless way to switch between span and extended desktop on the 980? The keyboard shortcuts in the nvidia control panel don't seem to work right.


----------



## cyph3rz

*GPUs I've owned:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Voodoo 3 3000
Voodoo 5 5500
ATI Radeon 7500
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI 9600 AIW
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 9800
Sapphire 9800
Gainward Nvidia TI4200
Gigabyte X800
Powercolor X1800
Powercolor X1900XT
Evga 8800 GTS 640MB
Evga 8800 GT
Visiontek HD4870
Sapphire 4890
Asus 5850
MSI 5850
Evga GTX470
MSI GTX470
Asus GTX580
Galaxy 650TI
Powercolor 7870XT
Evga Titan
Evga GTX760
Evga 780 Classified
???

*ATI/AMD:14
Nvidia:10*



Wow that's quite a list of cards! I too owned a Voodoo 3 3000 back in '99


----------



## JoeDirt

Voodoo 5 5500 FTW! I miss 3dfx.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I love EVGA!
> 
> Got my new card, and there was a tear in the little sticker where LED shines through. Not a huge deal, but still. I registered my new card with them like I did with all my other cards, and told them about it and snapped a photo.
> 
> This morning I get a UPS email with a tracking number and a message that it is a new sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have to yell or scream or jump up and down, or do 5 sets of tests and a 10 minute video and send the thing back 4 times and it never be fixed like I had to do with Asus and that motherboard I had from them last year. THAT'S why I bought a card from EVGA and not an Asus Strix for my GTX 980.


That is quite awesome, reason why EVGA support is







. I can't believe how quiet this card is, I just need to see how far I can push it this weekend to make sure I don't have a dud of a card and have to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## xXMenaXx

Not sure if you guys can help. I just purchased two Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming cards and NVIDIA Inspector version 1.9.7.3 shows the BIOS as MODIFIED. Is this correct? I just bought these cards from Microcenter in Denver so if they're modified in anyway I can return them ASAP. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jbyron

my validation link! is this all I need to join the club?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cvgyy


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> my validation link! is this all I need to join the club?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cvgyy


There's a form on page 1, post 1








Also welcome to the club


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> here it is:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


Man i'm so tempted to get two of these, but i don't know what the waterblock will look like and i hate waterblocks that don't look good. I'm going so far as to get VGA 980s instead of the Gigabyte G1 gaming ones that are better performers simply because the gigabyte 980 waterblock is a bit shorter so i don't like the look as much as the reference CSQ block that covers the entire card length.

And i probably could get two of these dispite the price too, that's the sad thing lol.

Speaking of that, anyone have any info on whether the dual 6 pin power makes the EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 980 perform less/overclock less than 6 pin/8 pin or dual 8 pin like the gigabyte and msi gaming ones etc..? and if so how much difference? The fact that the superclocked only gets 225 watts vs 375 on the dual 8 pin ones worries me. I wonder if i were to use an 8 pin to 6 pin custom sleeved cable from like Lutro0 if it would allow the card to receive more wattage without being unsafe risking damage to the card.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMenaXx*
> 
> Not sure if you guys can help. I just purchased two Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming cards and NVIDIA Inspector version 1.9.7.3 shows the BIOS as MODIFIED. Is this correct? I just bought these cards from Microcenter in Denver so if they're modified in anyway I can return them ASAP. Thanks for any help.


Yeah that doesn't sound right, i just bought two Gigabyte G1 980s and it doesn't say that. I would probably take them back if i were you, just to be safe. If you do decide to take yours back and want two of them without tampered bios i happen to be selling two that i just bought, since my build sponsor said he's going to be paying for my graphic cards so i figured i'd take them back but Newegg won't take refunds on graphic cards so i have to sell them elsewhere. I also have an EK waterblock and the EK terminal for connecting two cards that comes with it, $1,000 for it all


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I didn't know we bought cards just to stare at... lol
> 
> Just picked up a cheap Zotac 980 myself. Pretty good card.


We all buy cards for different reasons.

I bought this card mainly based on Asthectics,it matches my ROG theme perfectly.I honestly might not ever overclock it for me it's a Trophy GPU that I can sit back and appreciate.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Nice build!!!

If I may make a suggestion, use the Step Up and get the Classy. I had that board, great, but doing better with the Classy.

Futuremark isn't playing nice, I was going to post a few scores, but it won't even get to the home page.

Oh ok, now it says they're building something better....hmmmm

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks bud!









FF


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> There's a form on page 1, post 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also welcome to the club










got it, thanks!


----------



## xXMenaXx

Thank you for your help. I have no clue what I did but it seems to have fixed itself. Thanks again.


----------



## DarkIdeals

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMenaXx*
> 
> Thank you for your help. I have no clue what I did but it seems to have fixed itself. Thanks again.


You mean your bios fixed? That's good









Did you find out what caused it? If not i'd still be a bit worried about whether they were used ones re-sold as "new" or something.


----------



## inedenimadam

I dont know if this will help anybody here or not, but I found a solution to a problem I was having with my SLI 980 FTWs. I was getting display driver crash and recovers in games at random times, at stock clocks, underclocked, overclocked...it did not matter. As long as I had SLI enabled, I would end up having to unplug and replug my 4k TV to get a signal. The errors in event viewer were stacking up with "Event ID 13" source: "nvlddmkm"

I could not run ASUS Realbench without the display crashing on exit.

And here is the solution I found, on reddit oddly enough.

Code:



 Code:


Open regedit then -
Navigate to -
H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ System \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Graphics Drivers.
Right click on the open field and click on New / DWORD (32bit) Value,
Then name it: TdrDelay -> double click it -> Set the value (as decimal) to 10.
Reboot



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2lvmm9/gtx_980_constant_display_driver_nvlddmkm_stopped/

Hats off to that guy.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi,
Score of the day


----------



## ralphi59

Update


----------



## MURDoctrine

Why the hell are you taking a picture of you moniter? You do know you can screen shot your desktop/application correct? Also edit your post instead of double posting.


----------



## ralphi59

Double sorry my majesty.
No internet on desktop pc.
This is why .....
Apologies for double post.
Have a nice day


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know if this will help anybody here or not, but I found a solution to a problem I was having with my SLI 980 FTWs. I was getting display driver crash and recovers in games at random times, at stock clocks, underclocked, overclocked...it did not matter. As long as I had SLI enabled, I would end up having to unplug and replug my 4k TV to get a signal. The errors in event viewer were stacking up with "Event ID 13" source: "nvlddmkm"
> 
> I could not run ASUS Realbench without the display crashing on exit.
> 
> And here is the solution I found, on reddit oddly enough.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Open regedit then -
> Navigate to -
> H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ System \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Graphics Drivers.
> Right click on the open field and click on New / DWORD (32bit) Value,
> Then name it: TdrDelay -> double click it -> Set the value (as decimal) to 10.
> Reboot
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2lvmm9/gtx_980_constant_display_driver_nvlddmkm_stopped/
> 
> Hats off to that guy.
> 
> Hope this helps somebody.


Thanks! Been getting issues with Far Cry 4 for the last 2-3 days!


----------



## Shawnf77

Got my new rig up and running with my G1 Gaming.

gpuz.png 3753k .png file


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Got my new rig up and running with my G1 Gaming.
> 
> gpuz.png 3753k .png file


Post a pic of your rig!


----------



## Shawnf77

Air cooled for now. waiting a week or 2 to give the cpu time to settle in then going to throw water at it.









Edit.
This is my first ever build. I7 4790k
16 gigs hyper fury x.
500g Samsung 850 evo.
Gtx 980
Gigabyte z97x gaming 5 motherboard.


----------



## nyk20z3

Custom sleeving coming soon then the build will be complete.

Probably keeping this 980 for at least another year or 2.


----------



## Shawnf77

Damn those Asus cards look good!!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Damn those Asus cards look good!!!


Best looking 980 imo,i am a sucker for blacked out heatsinks and you dont see them very often.


----------



## Masterchief79

Fantastic pic nyk20z3








I'm testing 2 980 cards for German hardware magazine www.computerbase.de. Btw, did you know the heatpipes on 980 Matrix and 980 Strix heatsink are shaped differently? Notice the gap between them.
Also, Asus WLP.


----------



## Kendragon

I have an EVGA GTX 980 Sc AC 2.0. Waterblock on order from Performance Pcs. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cun3e


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooled for now. waiting a week or 2 to give the cpu time to settle in then going to throw water at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> This is my first ever build. I7 4790k
> 16 gigs hyper fury x.
> 500g Samsung 850 evo.
> Gtx 980
> Gigabyte z97x gaming 5 motherboard.


Very nice, welcome









Hows your gigabyte 980? is that the G1 or the WF3 OC version? I currently have two G1's and i gotta say they work fantastic, 20k on firestrike, 12k in extreme, 7k in ultra with stock air cooler and mild overclock of 1400mhz. Although i'm planning on selling these since my sponsor is going to pay for me to get two EVGA GTX980 Superclocked and two EK CSQ waterblocks for them. Sucks that i already bought one block for it too, oh well.


----------



## soureraser

Hello fellow mates!
I wish to join the club as I got myself EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC a few days ago!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=v5eaa

Currently it's maxing out every game I play with 100+ FPS hehe. No plan to overclock yet as there's no need to, but definitely in the future!
Just saving up for 1440p (or 4k if the price is right) monitor but poor CAD rate is making it harder than usual :/

Anyways, has anyone reapplied the decals for their EVGA card? When I bought the card and peeled the protective plastic over the 980 logo, it ripped the GTX 98 "0" part of the decal as well...



I asked Amazon for a replacement but they asked me to pay for shipping since it was my own fault for peeling it off ( I was like *** at that moment. How was I suppose to know it was going to rip when it wasn't suppose to happen in the first place.. ) Fortunately, I inquired EVGA and they agreed to send me a replacement decal but I could not find any information on how to reapply it.

Oh yeah, one more thing. Are backplates worth $30 investment? I'm still debating whether to get one or not as this is a expensive card so I want to keep it flawless as possible for awhile.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> Thanks! Been getting issues with Far Cry 4 for the last 2-3 days!


Are you using the Nvidia gameworks features? Specifically soft shadows? I was having oddly low fps in FC4 on my gigabyte 980 (only using one of them since i don't have my rampage iv black hooked up so i only had a mini itx non sli mobo) and with all features maxed with the nvidia features on (HBAO+, Enhanced Godrays, Soft Shadows, Simulated Fur, etc.. although i did 2 x SMAA instead of TXAA) and i was only getting ~50fps average at 1080p on my ASUS VG23AH 23" 60hz monitor (ranging from 46-56fps usually) which is exactly what i was getting on my GIgabyte G1 gaming 970 before i sold it and got the 980 version. I heard alot of people saying they were getting low fps on 970s and 980s with FC4 and they thought it was the drivers (and i might still have something to do with them possibly) but i found that when i went from the Nvidia "soft shadows" to Ultra shadows (not much difference in quality if any) i would go from that ~50fps average to constant 60 with occasional dip to 58-59 every few minutes. So soft shadows is taking 10-15fps off people on FC4. I even mentioned it to some people on youtube and they said the same thing, they went from 44ish fps on 970s or 50ish fps on 980s to about 52fps on 970 and 60fps+ on 980s. (single cards, not sli of course)

Hell i even saw a video of a guy running TWO evga gtx980s in sli on FC4 and he was dropping down to 50fps at times, and only hitting 60-70 tops and it was unstable bouncing between 50 and 70 all over the place.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> Hello fellow mates!
> I wish to join the club as I got myself EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC a few days ago!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=v5eaa
> 
> Currently it's maxing out every game I play with 100+ FPS hehe. No plan to overclock yet as there's no need to, but definitely in the future!
> Just saving up for 1440p (or 4k if the price is right) monitor but poor CAD rate is making it harder than usual :/
> 
> Anyways, has anyone reapplied the decals for their EVGA card? When I bought the card and peeled the protective plastic over the 980 logo, it ripped the GTX 98 "0" part of the decal as well...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Amazon for a replacement but they asked me to pay for shipping since it was my own fault for peeling it off ( I was like *** at that moment. How was I suppose to know it was going to rip when it wasn't suppose to happen in the first place.. ) Fortunately, I inquired EVGA and they agreed to send me a replacement decal but I could not find any information on how to reapply it.
> 
> Oh yeah, one more thing. Are backplates worth $30 investment? I'm still debating whether to get one or not as this is a expensive card so I want to keep it flawless as possible for awhile.


Are you planning to water cool your card? If so, wait till you get a waterblock and just get an EK backplate, much better looking and actually helps cool the card better. If not, (gonna stick with air cooling) then YES YES YES it is definitely worth getting the EVGA backplate. Not only does it look 100 times better than the bare pcb, but it will help direct airflow through the case onto the vrm and stuff to cool it a bit better (but not as good as the EK plates do, but you need a waterblock to use the EK ones) and also will help to protect your card from damage. Trust me, it's not hard to fry your card if your tired and open your case. I was checking my case measurements and stuff back when i was running a Gigabyte GTX660, planning to swap it out for the Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX970 and wondering if the huge 12.2 inch 970 would fit in my mid tower case, and i took the tape measure to measure the length of the card while it was still on. I'd done this a few times before no problem, but i forgot that i was using a tape measure with the little metal piece on the end instead of the flexible cloth ones that are used in schools and in like sewing kits etc.. As soon as that metal piece got near the pcb of the card it sucked itself to it like a magnet for some reason and i saw a spark....my card will not run to this day, fans don't start, nothing. no picture. I even tried taking it apart and changing thermal paste, pushing power cables in more etc.. no luck. Having a backplate would've saved me $200. So yes it is worth it for that alone, the better looks and air flow are just bonuses.

Oh, and i'm not sure if they are still doing this or not. But back when the 900 series cards first came out, EVGA got a lot of backlash for not putting backplates on their cards, and at least on the FTW and classy ones (not sure about the SC but i think it works for that too) if you call evga or email them and ask for a backplate they will mail you one for free (might have to pay shipping though) since the SSC and the FTW+ came out and come with backplates they figured it wasn't fair that others won't have them and are offering them free. So call them up and check it out. EVGA has the best customer service of any company i've seen in a while. They're the only company that not only LETS you tear the card apart and put a waterblock or liquid nitrogen pot on it and will still honor your warranty, but they will even replace the card if you fried it by being stupid with water cooling/LN2 etc.. as long as you put some new thermal paste on it and put the regular fans and heatsink back on it, and put the stock bios on if you changed it. Good company, which is why i'm getting two EVGA SC 980s when i sell my gigabyte G1s and the waterblock to someone on ocn.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Scratch that, apparently you don't need an EK waterblock to use the EK backplate. Here's a video showing someone putting an EK backplate on the EVGA GTX980 SC like yours.






So call EVGA and if they won't give you the free backplate they used to offer get yourself an EK one, much better looking imo and protects the card better. They also come in different colors, black, nickel plated, red, etc..


----------



## soureraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Scratch that, apparently you don't need an EK waterblock to use the EK backplate. Here's a video showing someone putting an EK backplate on the EVGA GTX980 SC like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So call EVGA and if they won't give you the free backplate they used to offer get yourself an EK one, much better looking imo and protects the card better. They also come in different colors, black, nickel plated, red, etc..


Ooh. Thanks for the information. I did not know about 900 series backplate fiasco nor about EK backplates haha. I'll see what EVGA says and decide on that


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> Ooh. Thanks for the information. I did not know about 900 series backplate fiasco nor about EK backplates haha. I'll see what EVGA says and decide on that


Yup, no problem; glad to help. And yeah see if evga will get you a free one, if not try the EK one. You can get the EK ones new for $30-35, or on ebay you can get used ones for like $20-25 sometimes, and they come with thermal pads that you put on the inside of the plate that will cool your vrm and mosfet memory chips and stuff on the back of the card, alot of people say it cools them even better than if you have your card way up high near the exhaust fan on the case and turn it around to blow IN the case like some people do to cool their parts better. I'd honestly agree with them, the thermal pads will absorb heat right off of the chips which does help. Although you could probably get some thermal pads on like performance-pcs.com and use them with the EVGA backplate if you know where to put them or look it up, that would be a bit more expensive though since the ek plate comes with them.


----------



## sh33pst3r

Quick question:

I've received my 2 GTX 980's - the superclocked reference design cards from EVGA but have a question regarding PCI-E lanes.

I have these slotted into a Asus Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard which states that lanes 1 and 3 are x16 speed. These are the slots I have the cards installed in.

Within slot 4 I have a Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard. As such - slot 3 (the 2nd 980) is currently stated within the Bios and GPU-Z to be running at PCI-E 3.0 x8 speeds rather than x16.

Have I reached the lanes limit by having the additional soundcard installed?

I've attached an image to help describe the situation.



Pre-thank you for any help received.

Sean


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh33pst3r*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I've received my 2 GTX 980's - the superclocked reference design cards from EVGA but have a question regarding PCI-E lanes.
> 
> I have these slotted into a Asus Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard which states that lanes 1 and 3 are x16 speed. These are the slots I have the cards installed in.
> 
> Within slot 4 I have a Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard. As such - slot 3 (the 2nd 980) is currently stated within the Bios and GPU-Z to be running at PCI-E 3.0 x8 speeds rather than x16.
> 
> Have I reached the lanes limit by having the additional soundcard installed?
> 
> I've attached an image to help describe the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-thank you for any help received.
> 
> Sean


Hmm....well what CPU are you using? If you've got any of the Ivy-E ones (4820K, 4930K, 4960X) you will have 40 pci-e lanes from the cpu, which means you could run 16 + 16 + 8 (soundcard) = 40. So if you've got a 40 lane processor you should be fine with that setup. Although i have heard about errors on ASUS boards where you can't use the very last 2 slots simultaneously at full speed or something like that. Been a while since i heard it so it may not be 100% accurate, although it was JJ who said it so unless i'm remembering wrong...

But in reality it doesn't matter at all, the difference between 16x and 8x for a GPU is next to nothing. I'm talking less than half an fps difference at MOST. You'd see more of a difference dropping from 1866mhz ram to 1300 or moving from pci 3.0 to 2.0, both of which are also absolutely miniscule performance changes that won't cause any more than 1 fps drop even in worst case scenario.


----------



## sh33pst3r

It's a 4930k at 4.6Ghz and thank you for your reply.

That makes sense and I know the minimal difference is... well minimal but we wouldn't be on this forum unless we wanted that perfect setup hey!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> Ooh. Thanks for the information. I did not know about 900 series backplate fiasco nor about EK backplates haha. I'll see what EVGA says and decide on that


Yeah definitely get a backplate for the card. I have had both the stock and EK backplate and it moves a LOT of heat off the card. So much so that it can almost burn you if you touch it after hours of strenuous gaming.


----------



## Shawnf77

Its a G1 gaming. It runs great, the boost clock on this thing has a mind of its own. Stock the boost would go to around 1475. With a mild overclock at 1300mzh the boost clock is going up to 1565 in valley.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh33pst3r*
> 
> It's a 4930k at 4.6Ghz and thank you for your reply.
> 
> That makes sense and I know the minimal difference is... well minimal but we wouldn't be on this forum unless we wanted that perfect setup hey!


Yeah that's true, well if you don't mind the possibly worse asthetics you could try moving the sound card up to the 2nd slot and see how that works. If it still does it try removing the card and see if it still shows as 8x on the 2nd GPU. Your doing an RIVBE right? I have the same board and just checked my pci slots, and it's like you said, the 1st slot is 16x, 2nd slot is 8x, 3rd is 16x and 4th is 8x. So it should be working fine, but as i mentioned i remember hearing JJ from ASUS saying something about not being able to use something in the 4th slot without losing 16x on the 3rd slot. So if moving the sound card up to 2nd slot still causes problems it might be something else going on. Not sure what it'd be though.


----------



## drop24

It seems many people are putting water-blocks on their cards. Is it mainly a looks thing or are these cards actually throttling due to temps on air when when overclocked? Thanks


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> It seems many people are putting water-blocks on their cards. Is it mainly a looks thing or are these cards actually throttling due to temps on air when when overclocked? Thanks


Well it depends on the card, for like the GTX 780, 780 TI and the TITAN cards it definitely has to do with temperatures and throttling etc.. since those cards are easier to get to 80+ degrees C when overclocked on air cooling. However, with maxwell like the gtx970 and 980, the cards use far less power, that even cards like the 980 classified only use about as much as a reference 780. So throttling isn't a very big issue although it can and does happen sometimes on certain cards.

For example, nvidia hard codes cards to throttle once they hit certain temps, so if you're using a small case with like a Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX980 you could end up hitting 70-75C whereas my G1 980 is only at 65-67C in my cheapo source 210 mid tower case. So at 70 or higher the gigabytes tend to throttle a little bit (not very much though), but you can still hit 1,500-1,550 on them on air fairly easily most of the time in a decent airflow case. So putting water cooling on it would prevent that from happening. But with most cards you will end up hitting the limit of the voltage and just the overall limitations of the actual gpu and pcb itself long before you hit the temperature limits that would cause throttling. The main limitation on 970s and 980s is voltage and bios, which is why alot of people; especially those with cards like the EVGA Classified or K|np|n ones are getting custom bios that bypass any throttling that nvidia has coded into the cards. This is basically the barrier with 980s, they don't throttle due to temperatures or wattage since they run so cool and have such low power consumption compared to 600/700 series cards or amd ones. The cards throttle mostly because of voltage limits, so alot of people will do that custom bios and overvolt the cards, which in turn will cause more heat, thus you can actually HIT that temperature that may throttle when using 1.34 volts on a custom bios or something, so water cooling comes in handy in that case because it not only keeps temperature throttling at bay, it allows those extra volts to go into the card without hitting temps that may shorten it's lifespan. And lower temperatures by themselves also contribute to the amount of overclocking you can achieve too.


----------



## drop24

Thanks for the detailed response. I was debating watercooling for my build but I love the look of the reference blowers. I think I'll stick with air cooling if thermal throttling is not an issue with overclocking reference cards.

Are you sure G1 980's throttle at 70 degrees? That's crazy low. I have G1 970 and I believe the default throttle point was 80 and I was able to bump that up in Afterburner so it's not even a hard coded limit.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. I was debating watercooling for my build but I love the look of the reference blowers. I think I'll stick with air cooling if thermal throttling is not an issue with overclocking reference cards.
> 
> Are you sure G1 980's throttle at 70 degrees? That's crazy low. I have G1 970 and I believe the default throttle point was 80 and I was able to bump that up in Afterburner so it's not even a hard coded limit.


I've got two of these card's (G1 gtx980) and I can tell you that they don't throttle at 70 degrees I'm running them at 1500MHz on the core and 7300MHz on the Memory clock for my gaming overclock and yes I know it's a low overclock and they are capable of alot more. 70 degrees is about as hot as they ever get even when they are running a higher overclock temps average around 62 degrees max on most games.


----------



## tcclaviger

1500 isn't that low on the GPU, a lot of cards only get to the high 14xx area before requiring extra voltage.

Many of the people who put full cover blocks on 980s are doing it for any number of the reasons below:
A: Looks
B: Silence
C:Because sexy yo
D:They are using increased Vcore on the GPU to push to high OCs and actually need the extra cooling.

At 70c it isn't throttling you are correct, but it also isn't boosting to it's highest available bin. When I put my full covers on, it picked up from 1493 to 1506 as the default boost clocks without me changing anything as far as settings are concerned, all on it's own.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> I've got two of these card's (G1 gtx980) and I can tell you that they don't throttle at 70 degrees I'm running them at 1500MHz on the core and 7300MHz on the Memory clock for my gaming overclock and yes I know it's a low overclock and they are capable of alot more. 70 degrees is about as hot as they ever get even when they are running a higher overclock temps average around 62 degrees max on most games.


lol, and i have 2 of them and had two of the 970 g1 before that and all of them throttled at around 75c , so, nope that's not really true for them all. They don't throttle severely, not at all, in fact it's barely an issue at all. But they all did it until i waterblocked them whereas the evga one i tried as well as the gigabyte 780 i used before that had less issues with throttling and only did it at high temps of over 80c.

This isn't to say that you can't get around it with enough effort and tricks up your sleeve though. If you keep at it and know what your doing you can eventually get the power target and clock speeds etc.. just right that it lessens or completely "un-throttles" it if you see what i mean from my terrible terminology.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Full cover block on a GTX 980 because it LOOKS awesome (and is SEXY YO) crew signing in.








Water cooling because it is QUIETER crew signing in.


----------



## Rob L

MSI GTX 980 custom Backplate received today, fits perfectly courtesy of 


http://www.coldzero.eu/


----------



## Shawnf77

Damn that's sexy!!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Very nice looking. They do excellent work!


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Are you using the Nvidia gameworks features? Specifically soft shadows? I was having oddly low fps in FC4 on my gigabyte 980 (only using one of them since i don't have my rampage iv black hooked up so i only had a mini itx non sli mobo) and with all features maxed with the nvidia features on (HBAO+, Enhanced Godrays, Soft Shadows, Simulated Fur, etc.. although i did 2 x SMAA instead of TXAA) and i was only getting ~50fps average at 1080p on my ASUS VG23AH 23" 60hz monitor (ranging from 46-56fps usually) which is exactly what i was getting on my GIgabyte G1 gaming 970 before i sold it and got the 980 version. I heard alot of people saying they were getting low fps on 970s and 980s with FC4 and they thought it was the drivers (and i might still have something to do with them possibly) but i found that when i went from the Nvidia "soft shadows" to Ultra shadows (not much difference in quality if any) i would go from that ~50fps average to constant 60 with occasional dip to 58-59 every few minutes. So soft shadows is taking 10-15fps off people on FC4. I even mentioned it to some people on youtube and they said the same thing, they went from 44ish fps on 970s or 50ish fps on 980s to about 52fps on 970 and 60fps+ on 980s. (single cards, not sli of course)
> 
> Hell i even saw a video of a guy running TWO evga gtx980s in sli on FC4 and he was dropping down to 50fps at times, and only hitting 60-70 tops and it was unstable bouncing between 50 and 70 all over the place.


I think the game is just broken, I remember I launch day it was broken as hell. On my old GTX 770 I was getting texture issues etc. Can't believe with a 980 I'm getting 45-55. I don't wanna Overclock but seems like an OC with the gaming app is the only way for me to play the game at decent FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> MSI GTX 980 custom Backplate received today, fits perfectly courtesy of
> 
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/


I am getting that! That is sexy...


----------



## TechPcGamer

i posted my 980 gpu z and still not on the 980 list and i see the thread starter has not been on in long time is there someone eles 2 put me on the list or a dif 980 club that someone runs that is on


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> I think the game is just broken, I remember I launch day it was broken as hell. On my old GTX 770 I was getting texture issues etc. Can't believe with a 980 I'm getting 45-55. I don't wanna Overclock but seems like an OC with the gaming app is the only way for me to play the game at decent FPS.
> I am getting that! That is sexy...


Well lthey fixed most of the bugs and stuff with the latest patches, although the most recent patches seem to actually lower performance a little.

Also, you didn't say if you were using soft shadows or not, are you? It really can have a large impact on your framerate. I'm not kidding, i was seriously surprised at the difference in fps after turning from soft shadows to ultra which looks nearly the same overall.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> i posted my 980 gpu z and still not on the 980 list and i see the thread starter has not been on in long time is there someone eles 2 put me on the list or a dif 980 club that someone runs that is on


You do it yourself. The form is in the first post on this thread.


----------



## cerealkeller

Can somebody tell me where to get BIOS for my GTX 980 Classified? The Kingpin BIOS are no good for me as they disable a couple of features I use. All I really need is to increase power draw, everything else is fine as is.


----------



## veedubfreak

I watercool because the tiny fans on air coolers are loud enough to bother me. I don't game with headphones.
Also, it looks cool.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Throttling point for maxwell?

Running 2x 980 g1 in sli. after a while in-game they downclock a bit, as well as the voltage, from 1.250V and 1518Mhz, to 1.237V and 1505Mhz... Weird..

Temps at all time are 70¤C or less









Thank you!


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't tend to post in here often, but very much still enjoying my day one reference cards









Temps are great in three way compared to TITANs


----------



## bountyhunter53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well lthey fixed most of the bugs and stuff with the latest patches, although the most recent patches seem to actually lower performance a little.
> 
> Also, you didn't say if you were using soft shadows or not, are you? It really can have a large impact on your framerate. I'm not kidding, i was seriously surprised at the difference in fps after turning from soft shadows to ultra which looks nearly the same overall.


As soon as I turned it off I got a smooth 70fps, pretty happy now! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't tend to post in here often, but very much still enjoying my day one reference cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great in three way compared to TITANs


So clean.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Throttling point for maxwell?
> 
> Running 2x 980 g1 in sli. after a while in-game they downclock a bit, as well as the voltage, from 1.250V and 1518Mhz, to 1.237V and 1505Mhz... Weird..
> 
> Temps at all time are 70¤C or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


You aren't hitting the thermal limit but the power target limit.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Throttling point for maxwell?
> 
> Running 2x 980 g1 in sli. after a while in-game they downclock a bit, as well as the voltage, from 1.250V and 1518Mhz, to 1.237V and 1505Mhz... Weird..
> 
> Temps at all time are 70¤C or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Yeah sounds like you're hitting the voltage limit Nvidia built in thinking we're stupid kids sticking forks in the wall outlet or something









The gigabyte G1 gaming 980 (i know i have two of them) throttles temperature wise typically at 80C, although some cards including one of mine seem to start throttling at 75C for some reason. But if you're really staying at under 70 all the time you should be fine.


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok did not see that my bad


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Msi af. and Gpu-z says its at 50% at power target/TDP, but it seems odd, since i haven't flashed them this time..

Well, after a aggressive fan curve, so the temp is below 70¤C now at least. but its noisy :/

I guess its time to flash em! ^^


----------



## tcclaviger

For you SLI 980 guys is this in the right ballpark at least:

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=441036|*|Result%20Details


----------



## BCShak

First, I LOVE my MSI 980!!

This is what I'm currently running:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/pK2y3C

I will only do 27" 1440p and would STRONGLY prefer store pick-up (I have risk aversion to ordering from Korea). I also can't wait till end of March/April for the new monitors which may not even be available immediately. So, my choices are what I have at present. I would like to play at the highest settings possible.

I have both the Dell and the ROG but will only be keeping one and right now it's a VERY difficult decision.

The ROG is a December 2014 model. I've read too many horror stories of this monitor failing, and unfortunately, often after a few weeks/months of use. I really like this monitor, but those QC issues make me nervous.
Should I take the gamble and keep the Swift?? If I do, I will also keep my 980 SLI setup to help with the extra performance. The experience is really astonishing.

The alternative is the Dell. This monitor looks AMAZING!!! Sharp and Crisp, Clean, unform saturated colors. The downside is it's 60hz and without Gsync. Though It's actually very playable and I wouldn't mind it at all. Plus it's cheaper.
Of course If I keep the Dell, would it make sense to keep the SLI setup if I can only push 60 fps max?

So my options are:
A. Take the rist and Keep the Swift, and 2nd 980
B. Return Swift Keep Dell and 2nd 980
C. Return Swift and 2nd 980 and Keep Dell
D. Return both Monitors, keep 2nd 980, Risk the QNIX 2710 or get PB278Q, or other...
E. Return everything and get a different Monitor (Risk the QNIX 2710 or get PB278Q or other) for 1 980.

Thanks all


----------



## Wihglah

My swift is over 6 months old with no issues.

GSync is such a game changer. It is a must IMO.

Also with sli 980s 144hz is a must.


----------



## zoson

Anyone got the updated 31.00.89 bios for evga hydro copper 2989, or 31.00.86 for the 980 ftw 2986?

BTW, 980 ftw 2986 appears to be a fully populated VRM reference card with 6 and 8pin, not two 6pin.


----------



## black06g85

got gtx980 g1 and it throttles here and there too. temps stay below 70c and it doesn't seem to hit power target but will drop from 1501 mhz to 1485 occasionally same voltage drop too.
Raised the power limit and all already still happens though


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My swift is over 6 months old with no issues.
> 
> GSync is such a game changer. It is a must IMO.
> 
> Also with sli 980s 144hz is a must.


Not when using triple 1440. Because even SLI can't push 3 triple 1440 past 60fps in most games ><

I love my 3 dell u2713 monitors.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't tend to post in here often, but very much still enjoying my day one reference cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great in three way compared to TITANs


what kind of monitor(s) are you gaming on?


----------



## bonics912

I've had my cards for about two weeks now and I think I've hit my sweet spot of 1522/7516. Was able to also overclock my 4790k to 4.6Ghz with gpu and cpu at stock volts. Finally went over the 20k mark in firestrike. I'm now a happy camper.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4169726


----------



## liberato87

Aquacomputer Kryographics Gtx 980 Acrylic Edition, review on GTX 980

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...n-qualita-e-prestazioni-al-top-2015022510501/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/aquacomputer-kryographics-gtx-980-acrylic-glass-edition-qualita-e-prestazioni-al-top-2015022510501/


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> The Superclocked is the SAME CARD as the GTX 980, so buying the superclocked over "unsuperclocked" is like spending money to have someone move a slider up for you.


lols


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 980 but am undecided on which model to buy.

I'm looking at the EVGA Superclocked, the EVGA FTW, the MSI Gaming 4G, and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I have a Corsair C70 case so I can fit whatever card I want. I returned my Gigabyte 970 G1 to newegg and have a credit so I have to get it from them. The lack of a backplate on most 980s sucks seems odd to me.

Please advise me 980 owners.


----------



## veedubfreak

Welp, I told myself I was going to skip multicard this generation, but some dirty bastard made me a deal on some 980s and a waterblock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 980 but am undecided on which model to buy.
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA Superclocked, the EVGA FTW, the MSI Gaming 4G, and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I have a Corsair C70 case so I can fit whatever card I want. I returned my Gigabyte 970 G1 to newegg and have a credit so I have to get it from them. The lack of a backplate on most 980s sucks seems odd to me.
> 
> Please advise me 980 owners.


What do you plan to do with it. Watercooled, or air? the g1 has a backplate.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> Aquacomputer Kryographics Gtx 980 Acrylic Edition, review on GTX 980
> 
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...n-qualita-e-prestazioni-al-top-2015022510501/
> 
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/aquacomputer-kryographics-gtx-980-acrylic-glass-edition-qualita-e-prestazioni-al-top-2015022510501/


Aquacomputer has always made the highest quality and sexy blocks.


----------



## Neovalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 980 but am undecided on which model to buy.
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA Superclocked, the EVGA FTW, the MSI Gaming 4G, and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I have a Corsair C70 case so I can fit whatever card I want. I returned my Gigabyte 970 G1 to newegg and have a credit so I have to get it from them. The lack of a backplate on most 980s sucks seems odd to me.
> 
> Please advise me 980 owners.


I got a bum G1 980 my first go round, just got my replacement and it's amazing on air.

1567 boost / 3950(x2) memory @ 67c no voltage increase.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'll probably keep it air cooled. A custom loop is out of my budget.

Honestly, the backplate on my Gigabyte 970 was quite nice looking. I do like the white LED backlighting on the EVGA cards, it matches my case light and keyboard.

LMAO- I have all 4 cards in my newegg cart right now for a total of $2284.96

EDIT: newegg dropped the price on the Gigabyte by $10 last night and offered free shipping so I bought one.


----------



## Meatdohx

Can i get in ?


----------



## menthuslayer

w00t! I have a 4k dell P2715Q on it's way to go with my sli 980's. Been runninga 1440p dell 2713hm, really excited to break into the 4k realm.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

So, when is Skyn3ts bios coming ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> So, when is Skyn3ts bios coming ?


Looks like Skyn3t hasn't been around since November. Might not be getting one anytime in the near future.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Yeah thats what i was afraid of


----------



## tcclaviger

Again, what do you need a skynet bios for?

Please provide what you want specifically. Almost everything is already available, just need to ask for it.

Anyway, new personal best scores:

Matrix Alone:
http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=442294|*|Result%20Details
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6057560

Matrix and Strix dancing together:
http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=442333|*|Result%20Details
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6058293


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 980 but am undecided on which model to buy.
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA Superclocked, the EVGA FTW, the MSI Gaming 4G, and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I have a Corsair C70 case so I can fit whatever card I want. I returned my Gigabyte 970 G1 to newegg and have a credit so I have to get it from them. The lack of a backplate on most 980s sucks seems odd to me.
> 
> Please advise me 980 owners.


EVGA Classified, Matrix, Kingpin

Only 3 worth buying imho


----------



## hertz9753

So the other GTX 980's can't play games?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So the other GTX 980's can't play games?


Seems like that is the case^^

I recommend the 980 G1, i`ve got 2 of them in sli, works perfectly and gives me a nice amount off PPD compared to my 780Ti rig as well. And a stable 144Fps in Bf4 at ``ultra preset``


----------



## gonsa

I can recommend the MSi 980 Gaming.
Pretty decent OC on stock voltages, 1544MHz


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> I can recommend the MSi 980 Gaming.
> Pretty decent OC on stock voltages, 1544MHz


Nice clocks but can it FOLD or Game 24/7 at those clocks?


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> EVGA Classified, Matrix, Kingpin
> 
> Only 3 worth buying imho


Those three were out of my budget. I went with the G1 Gaming, it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Again, what do you need a skynet bios for?
> 
> Please provide what you want specifically. Almost everything is already available, just need to ask for it.
> 
> Anyway, new personal best scores:
> 
> Matrix Alone:
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=442294|*|Result%20Details
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6057560
> 
> Matrix and Strix dancing together:
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=442333|*|Result%20Details
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6058293


A Gigabyte Ref bios that can get my card past 1430mhz.


----------



## bountyhunter53

Question, I was looking at the first post in this thread on how to Overclock. Do I have to go up in core clock by +13 all the time? It doesn't make sense to me much. Could someone explain that to me? Thinking of OCing my baby on Air. Thinking of investing in watercooling but haven't ever done it before so not really feeling keen on it.

GTX 980 BTW


----------



## sblantipodi

I really recommend EVGA, they released a new bios to fix the display port issue, it fixed it in hardware, no matter the OS you use.
Is there some other brands that released the fixed bios?


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Nice clocks but can it FOLD or Game 24/7 at those clocks?


yes gaming for days until now and no problems.
also increased memory clock +150.
asic quality 79.9%


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I really recommend EVGA, they released a new bios to fix the display port issue, it fixed it in hardware, no matter the OS you use.
> Is there some other brands that released the fixed bios?


However getting the bios from EVGA seems tricky, still trying to convice them i need it...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> However getting the bios from EVGA seems tricky, still trying to convice them i need it...


simply tell them that you have black screen problem when on display port and they will give it.
If you don't have the display port problem, you don't need the new bios.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> simply tell them that you have black screen problem when on display port and they will give it.
> If you don't have the display port problem, you don't need the new bios.


I have 2 displayport screens connected that suffer from this problem. They want proof i have the issue however... Never had issues with requesting bios from EVGA before but this one seems like a well kept secret!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> yes gaming for days until now and no problems.
> also increased memory clock +150.
> asic quality 79.9%


Glad to hear that. Have fun pushing your card to the best OC.


----------



## dph314

Hey all. Just a GPU Tweak / Afterburner question.

Had my Strix a few weeks now and I've been using GPU Tweak. Once I check all the voltage options in the Settings, it allows for the voltage to be set to 1265mv. The latest Afterburner allows for a +37mv offset. Now GPU Tweak's monitoring shows a max voltage of 1254mv, Afterburner is showing 1.212v. So...I'm assuming the extra voltage from Asus' own software is exclusive only to GPU Tweak? Is there any way to set the voltage this high in Afterburner? I like Afterburner better


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I really recommend EVGA, they released a new bios to fix the display port issue, it fixed it in hardware, no matter the OS you use.
> Is there some other brands that released the fixed bios?


There was, Gigabyte release a update BIOS for the GTX980 Gaming G1 rev 1.0/1.1 freely on their website for everyone to download.








http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5208#bios

Seems the difference between the rev 1.0 and the 1.1 is the memory and BASE clock speed.
Rev 1.0 uses Samsung with 1228mhz Base and rev 1.1 uses Hynix with a 1178Mhz Base, both boost clocks are the same 1329 MHz.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey all. Just a GPU Tweak / Afterburner question.
> 
> Had my Strix a few weeks now and I've been using GPU Tweak. Once I check all the voltage options in the Settings, it allows for the voltage to be set to 1265mv. The latest Afterburner allows for a +37mv offset. Now GPU Tweak's monitoring shows a max voltage of 1254mv, Afterburner is showing 1.212v. So...I'm assuming the extra voltage from Asus' own software is exclusive only to GPU Tweak? Is there any way to set the voltage this high in Afterburner? I like Afterburner better


There are no programs that let you advance the set point for the Strix above 1.2125. They may show they are moving, they may read voltage as higher, but the reality is, none of them are actually adjusting anything on your card.

Grab a multi-meter, measure GPU voltage, you will find that it will be 1.28x at full 3d load no matter what increase voltage you set it to, stock or +67.

Not even GPU Tweak allows actual increases in Strix voltage beyond what you get as the card is delivered.

The one, and only, way to adjust voltage higher via software is modify_gm204.exe, and all software will still read 1.212 volts GPU.

If you want to go higher on a strix, use Shamino's bios and modify.exe to increase GPU voltage.

STRIX VRM area is dangerous on air cooling as delivered if you over volt.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> A Gigabyte Ref bios that can get my card past 1430mhz.


Are you hitting thermal and/or TDP limits or are you getting driver crashes/instability above 1430?


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Are you hitting thermal and/or TDP limits or are you getting driver crashes/instability above 1430?


Im on water and are just getting crashes.

But then again im also getting Vrel Perfcap Reason in GPU-z.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,

i picked up a Gainward GTX980 Phantom (ASIC 79%). Max OC 1465Core / 2049 Mem (stock) caused by the Power Target









Do we have here nice and serious guys to edit the vBIOS for unlock the PT? ... seems skynet doesn't like the 9xx series







(

greetings!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I think this EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 that I got as a replacement for the 970 is not that good of an OC'er, pure garbage. I just had this at 1400mhz and 7000 and I just keep getting crashes. Do you guys think I should return it for an exchange?


----------



## drop24

Anyone running a custom bios overclock on SLI'd 980's with the Reference blowers? I'm wondering if temps can be brought in check with a custom fan curve or I'll need to go to H20


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think this EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 that I got as a replacement for the 970 is not that good of an OC'er, pure garbage. I just had this at 1400mhz and 7000 and I just keep getting crashes. Do you guys think I should return it for an exchange?


Is that the max boost clock? If so then I would because that is below what my EVGA SC reference gets out the box. That is the one that Precission X and Afterburner reads. If its the boost clock in GPU-z that seems around or slightly below average as far as overclocks go. As far as the memory can you not get it any higher than that?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Is that the max boost clock? If so then I would because that is below what my EVGA SC reference gets out the box. That is the one that Precission X and Afterburner reads. If its the boost clock in GPU-z that seems around or slightly below average as far as overclocks go. As far as the memory can you not get it any higher than that?


This is what I have in GPU-Z without the OC. Memory wise I haven't tried yet to push it any higher.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zw5aw



Hoping you guys can give me your thoughts so I can RMA to Newegg. If I don't water cool and RMA this, you guys think the FTW might be the better purchase for $20 more since it has more power phases and room to OC?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i picked up a Gainward GTX980 Phantom (ASIC 79%). Max OC 1465Core / 2049 Mem (stock) caused by the Power Target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have here nice and serious guys to edit the vBIOS for unlock the PT? ... seems skynet doesn't like the 9xx series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> greetings!


It's limited by hardware. To unlock / significantly modify it, you've to bypass resistances. Here's a guide: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Silent Scone

Worth noting that there are potential ramifications to doing this as you're removing any limitation on current passing through the card. 9 times out of 10 this isn't an issue but one should only raise the power target to what they require at any given clock/voltage...ideally


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It's limited by hardware. To unlock / significantly modify it, you've to bypass resistances. Here's a guide: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I'm going to assume that you should NOT do this on air.


----------



## Darkice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This is what I have in GPU-Z without the OC. Memory wise I haven't tried yet to push it any higher.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zw5aw
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you guys can give me your thoughts so I can RMA to Newegg. If I don't water cool and RMA this, you guys think the FTW might be the better purchase for $20 more since it has more power phases and room to OC?


I would return it if you can I have the exact same model and I can set the base clock to almost that heck with out messing with anything the boost clack would go to that or above


----------



## tcclaviger

If you want your power target raised, post the bios here and pm me a link to the post and I'll adjust them to allow for 150% power draw. It's really not hard.

If you are getting crashes like that, it is likely one of 3 things:

Not enough Vcore to hold that speed.
Enough Vcore, but bumping into the power limit, and the speed decrease is trigger a voltage decrease as well, trigger a driver crash.
You are having the crashing issues common to the 980 cards when they are jumping up and down the clock speed/voltage tables. Trying enabling K-Boost and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkice*
> 
> I would return it if you can I have the exact same model and I can set the base clock to almost that heck with out messing with anything the boost clack would go to that or above


I just sent it back to Newegg for a refund. I might wait and see what comes out in next month or so, not sure yet. First the 970 fiasco, then this for me with the 980, just can't win. Lol


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just sent it back to Newegg for a refund. I might wait and see what comes out in next month or so, not sure yet. First the 970 fiasco, then this for me with the 980, just can't win. Lol


While I agree, 1400 is strangely low, I doubt it is the limit of the card if you use all the tools available. Not saying you should have to use them to have a card that games well, that is a driver issue that just sucks.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I got my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming today - scored 11022 on Firestrike right out of the box.

It is a lot heavier than the 970 G1 Gaming that it replaced. Quieter too.

I guess I'm part of the club now.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> While I agree, 1400 is strangely low, I doubt it is the limit of the card if you use all the tools available. Not saying you should have to use them to have a card that games well, that is a driver issue that just sucks.


I agree, but without messing with voltages I should be hitting 1400 or even a bit under it without crashing. Plus my ASIC quality was very bad. Some guys here had said that doesn't matter.

IDK if I should look into a 290X or just get a EVGA 970 this time and use the 90 day if a new card comes out. either of the two would be a temporary solution.


----------



## drop24

I've never heard of having to do a hard mod to increase TDP before. I was able to do it fine with a custom bios only.


----------



## szeged

or so you think.


----------



## drop24

Well the card was throttling due to TDP when set to 125% default. After upping it in the bios to 300 watts it isn't throttling as easily. Setting it to 340 watts and never throttles ever though I don't run it that high.. The key is to keep the ratios the same. ie. If your stock max power target is 125% of default then up both values to the same amount and maintain that ratio. Same goes for the rails.


----------



## veedubfreak

Do you still have the issues where when it tries to downclock the voltages are wrong and will crash the driver?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I agree, but without messing with voltages I should be hitting 1400 or even a bit under it without crashing. Plus my ASIC quality was very bad. Some guys here had said that doesn't matter.
> 
> IDK if I should look into a 290X or just get a EVGA 970 this time and use the 90 day if a new card comes out. either of the two would be a temporary solution.


Well if you're worried alot about overclocking potential you could try getting one of the 980 classified's. It's not "too" much over the price of regular 980s like the ftw and it's got a guaranteed clock of ~1400 so even worse case scenario it at least hits the same clock as your old card even with NO overclocking at all. Most likely you could hit 1,550 or higher on a classy from the things i've seen. And they have waterblocks out for the classy now so you can always put it under water if you're still not satisfied with the clock speeds.


----------



## nyk20z3

Might end up being the only WB for the Matrix,I wish Aquacomputer would put out a Blacked Out and Stainless Steel block for it =/


----------



## SalmonTaco

Played a few hours of Battlefield 4 with my new G1 Gaming last night - that thing is a beast of a card and is quieter than its little bro 970 that it replaced. I really need a new monitor though, my current 1680x1050 isn't much of a challenge for that card. BF4 with everything cranked to Ultra and 4xMSAA was no problem, 100+FPS

Idle temp as about 32C which seemed fine, but it did hit 70C at one point. The fans only went to 50% speed according to GPU-Z.

My options for faster fan speed are new BIOS or use MSI Afterburner, correct?


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Might end up being the only WB for the Matrix,I wish Aquacomputer would put out a Blacked Out and Stainless Steel block for it =/


Hey I have one of those









A bit expensive, but when you factor in the whole comes with backplate it is competitively priced. Works great and fits perfectly. I have pushed 1.475 vcore @ 1595/8900 on my Matrix, still never broke 55c core temps, with ambient temps of 28-30c in OCCT video test and stays under 50 in games/benchmarks. VRM temps are very good too, about 2-3c over the gpu temps.

Still allows access to the GPU and MEM voltage points, others are covered, LN2 pad covered, LN2 switch can be reached with a very fine instrument to move from standard to LN2 mode.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> or so you think.


Depends which card, the Asus non-ref cards do not limit via hardware when using LN2 bioses.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Hey I have one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit expensive, but when you factor in the whole comes with backplate it is competitively priced. Works great and fits perfectly. I have pushed 1.475 vcore @ 1595/8900 on my Matrix, still never broke 55c core temps, with ambient temps of 28-30c in OCCT video test and stays under 50 in games/benchmarks. VRM temps are very good too, about 2-3c over the gpu temps.
> 
> Still allows access to the GPU and MEM voltage points, others are covered, LN2 pad covered, LN2 switch can be reached with a very fine instrument to move from standard to LN2 mode.


it took you 1.475v to get 1595 core? ouch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Hey I have one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit expensive, but when you factor in the whole comes with backplate it is competitively priced. Works great and fits perfectly. I have pushed 1.475 vcore @ 1595/8900 on my Matrix, still never broke 55c core temps, with ambient temps of 28-30c in OCCT video test and stays under 50 in games/benchmarks. VRM temps are very good too, about 2-3c over the gpu temps.
> 
> Still allows access to the GPU and MEM voltage points, others are covered, LN2 pad covered, LN2 switch can be reached with a very fine instrument to move from standard to LN2 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> it took you 1.475v to get 1595 core? ouch.
Click to expand...

Sound more like voltage cap, but still showing in software. I could be wrong.


----------



## SteezyTN

I may be a new GTX 980 owner (EVGA of course ) I'm in the process of selling my two GTX 780 6GB cards. I just don't have enough time for gaming as I'm trying to get into a nursing program at my local community college. And for the little time of gaming I do, one 980 would be enough. I may even wait for the 8GB cards just to be safe.


----------



## Menta

Hi.

so i have a 980 strix and added a benq monitor xl2720z 144mz to my setup,i have noticed that having two monitors the graphics card wont down clock to much keeping the clock at about 1100 mhz and vram at 3000mhz...so i changed the refresh rate and kept it at 120mhz and that seemed to help and now downclocking to 135mhz\324 mhz but still very volatile...i had a temperature increase of about 10 to 15c Celsius ....pretty bad.......overall system temps just wont hold maybe causing heat issues.

i know my case has not the best airflow nzxt 440 but still.....just wanted to track this issue with other brands like msi, evga or gigabyte...Nvidia should be aware of the issue why cant the card downclock at 144mz doing nothing or just browsing the web?

on top of that some video stutter on some videos at 144mz have to change the refresh rate to 120 or 60.... find this process just really boring and consuming they could have done a better job on the firmware or driver to automate this..

any way seeking lots of feedback, i have googled the issue but seems its not really out there....


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if the EK-FC780 acetal full cover waterblocks fits any of the EVGA 980 cards? I'm asking because I remember hearing that a 670 EK Waterblock fit the 970 (it was something like that)


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sound more like voltage cap, but still showing in software. I could be wrong.


I don't read voltage in software. It is not accurate, even Asus GPU Tweak is not accurate, I only use a DMM. Oddly, the GPUs read lower in software than actual and my motherboard reads higher in software lol.

Not a cap. Sadly it did take that much to get it to stabilize without artifacts. I have not tried the alternate Matrix LN2 bioses yet, but they may change required voltage. It seem my card has a 1600mhz wall, nothing will get it stable at 1600 thus far. It seems I wont the memory lottery and got an average GPU :/

1506 - 1.23 volts
1550 - 1.36 volts
1575 - 1.41 volts
1595 - 1.475 volts

I will say about the Matrix, the voltage regulation is incredibly accurate at load, the variation while runnin load only changes by .001 e.g. floats from 1.409 to 1.410 back and forth.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EK-FC780 acetal full cover waterblocks fits any of the EVGA 980 cards? I'm asking because I remember hearing that a 670 EK Waterblock fit the 970 (it was something like that)


As I understand it the EK 780 classy block will fit the 980 classy with the exception of the RAM contact areas, which do not align. Really not a big deal though, just get some 1.0mm Fuji Poly and put on the chips instead of the block.

Most of the 980s dont even activley cool the memory as delivered, so really a non issue. My matrix memory only ever varies from 36c to 41c from idle to max load with water temps of 28c idle and 34c max load, so really not a big heat load there.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> As I understand it the EK 780 classy block will fit the 980 classy with the exception of the RAM contact areas, which do not align. Really not a big deal though, just get some 1.0mm Fuji Poly and put on the chips instead of the block.
> 
> Most of the 980s dont even activley cool the memory as delivered, so really a non issue. My matrix memory only ever varies from 36c to 41c from idle to max load with water temps of 28c idle and 34c max load, so really not a big heat load there.


\

Yeah, that's how that slinky guy is selling them on ebay saying he "modified" them to fit the 980 classy and 980 kingpin. I had a suspicion from the day i saw that ad on ebay that they weren't modified at all and just fit normally, and he was charging $300 for a "modified" *wink* waterblock.

But if you take time to look at the pcb of the 980 classy or kpe and then look at the 780 classy waterblock and the 780 classy/kpe pcb you'll notice that the standoffs/holes are all in the same spots and the the metal covers mostly the same areas, with the slight exception of part of the RAM as mentioned by tcclaviger

EDIT: and now that i think about it, the kingpin 980 has that mosfet/vrm cooling plate thing right? so a short waterblock like the EK 780 Classy might actually allow you to keep the mosfet cooling plate on, solving all your problems with that block. Although you might have to cut the plate a little if it interfered or something. I'm sure you could buy a replacement from evga though, or at least have them start making them so you can order one in the future.


----------



## bountyhunter53

Was reading up on that hardmod to get around that powerlimit, so even if you do that 'mod' your still limited by BIOS limiting you to what's it set to right? So with a new BIOS sky's the limit? No downclocking even at manageable temps on Air... Im thinking to do it.

Best BIOS to flash onto a MSI GTX 980 4G Gaming? I'm on air which isn't great for OCing I know but watercooling scares me :/


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountyhunter53*
> 
> Was reading up on that hardmod to get around that powerlimit, so even if you do that 'mod' your still limited by BIOS limiting you to what's it set to right? So with a new BIOS sky's the limit? No downclocking even at manageable temps on Air... Im thinking to do it.


Editing your BIOS is easy enough, but as quouted below, I wouldn't recommend doing it - at least with stock air coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I'm going to assume that you should NOT do this on air.


Before I went to water cooling, i had a quite powerful air solution (http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html). With this one you actually had the temps to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I've never heard of having to do a hard mod to increase TDP before. I was able to do it fine with a custom bios only.


I modified my BIOS as well, in terms of TDP. Software showed me an increase, but there wasn't any increase of power consumption: so therefore no actual increased limit.


----------



## tcclaviger

Depends on your card concerning TDP.

Using my Corsair link and my AX1200i I can clearly see a difference with the changes I am making to my bios in regards to max power drawn. I would not recommend moding away the TDP limit on air cooling... it's just asking for issues in the long term imho.

Offer still stands, if you want your BIOS modded to allow higher TDP, post the original here and PM me the link to the post and I will return one with a higher, but still reasonable, TDP limit.


----------



## menthuslayer

Got my Dell p2715q 4k monitor yesterday. So far tested FarcrySLI 980S hold there own, but still aren't enough to ccompletely max settings and maintain 60 fps. running the Mac of max, I get about 20fps, but dropping aa from the gameworks settings gives a huge boost, that combined with not using the gameworks occlusion is right about enough to maintain 60fps throughout my testing. Overall for FarCry, I would say 2 980s are required for optimal settings on 4K, by that I mean most everything maxxed with a few compensations.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run custom bioses which overvolt the cards to 1.2750V on air, 2x 980 G1 from Gigabyte









no problems so far and temp is around 59¤C for card nr 2, and 65¤C for card nr 1


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Depends on your card concerning TDP.
> 
> Using my Corsair link and my AX1200i I can clearly see a difference with the changes I am making to my bios in regards to max power drawn. I would not recommend moding away the TDP limit on air cooling... it's just asking for issues in the long term imho.
> 
> Offer still stands, if you want your BIOS modded to allow higher TDP, post the original here and PM me the link to the post and I will return one with a higher, but still reasonable, TDP limit.


Can you increase the max power limit to at least 150% or even higher would be fine. I'm running liquid cooling and I know the risks involved. I'm running a GTX 980 Classifed so 125% is the max as is, so another 25% at least please. Actually, 200% would probably be better, so I can keep the power limit to below 100% at all times as for some reason my clocks will throttle even if it's only a little over 100%, I don't know why. Thanks! I've been looking for a good BIOS for my card everywhere, this is really gonna help me out.
Here's a link to my BIOS rom

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4zu1wb2pwifzmrn/GM204-1.rom?n=236564155


----------



## tcclaviger

As requested, should give 152% available. Please confirm it works. The Classy has a very high TDP limit already at 330 watts, not all 125% are equal, the Asus 125% is 244.5 watts!

Thanks









https://www.dropbox.com/s/by2xzh4jytqkpwh/GM204-2.rom?dl=0


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run custom bioses which overvolt the cards to 1.2750V on air, 2x 980 G1 from Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problems so far and temp is around 59¤C for card nr 2, and 65¤C for card nr 1


1275 is the default voltage for many cards at max boost, the OEMs just dont show it in software


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> 1275 is the default voltage for many cards at max boost, the OEMs just dont show it in software


I didnt know, usually its 1.250V for my card atleast in afterburner.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Titan X announced, damn.. kinda sad when i think about it, just recently purchased my second 980


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Titan X announced, damn.. kinda sad when i think about it, just recently purchased my second 980


For double the price?


----------



## veedubfreak

Hmm, just decided to check the asic on this g1 and it's 82%.


----------



## JoeDirt

Figured I'd put this out for anyone who wants to use it. This is the BIOS I currently use for my EVGA GTX 980 Classified. Base clock 1304MHz. Boosts to 1544MHz. Memory set to 1998MHz. Very aggressive fan profile (100% by 45 degrees). Temps seem to max out at 54c-56c.

JoeDirtEVGAClassified980.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## pfinch

So....
do i need a Hardmod to raise the PowerTarget above 125% with my GTX980 Phantom?


----------



## cerealkeller

Thanks again, very grateful. I'll reply once I get chance to play with it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## cerealkeller

I got a chance to run a couple benchmarks. The higher power limit definitely helped. I saw it hit over 140% in a couple spots. Just ran a 3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra run scored 7225, kicked ass.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just sold my 780's and I'm "upgrading" to a single 980. I'm trying to get into a nursing program, so I don't have enough time like I used to. Anywho, why EVGA card should I get? I'm asking because I will step up if the new cards release within 3 months. Nothing too high end because of that.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well if you're worried alot about overclocking potential you could try getting one of the 980 classified's. It's not "too" much over the price of regular 980s like the ftw and it's got a guaranteed clock of ~1400 so even worse case scenario it at least hits the same clock as your old card even with NO overclocking at all. Most likely you could hit 1,550 or higher on a classy from the things i've seen. And they have waterblocks out for the classy now so you can always put it under water if you're still not satisfied with the clock speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well if you're worried alot about overclocking potential you could try getting one of the 980 classified's. It's not "too" much over the price of regular 980s like the ftw and it's got a guaranteed clock of ~1400 so even worse case scenario it at least hits the same clock as your old card even with NO overclocking at all. Most likely you could hit 1,550 or higher on a classy from the things i've seen. And they have waterblocks out for the classy now so you can always put it under water if you're still not satisfied with the clock speeds.


While the Classified is a beast of a card I can't justify spending another $150-200 since I was able to get the SC 980 for $500. I'm considering getting another one but I worry of getting another crappy card. I almost went back to the 970 as a temp solution but that card just has too many issues with the 3.5gb issue.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I had the EVGA 980 SCs. They were great cards! I bought my wife the 970 FTW, no issues there either.

If you don't oc that much, just get the vanilla, cheapest, and still a good card. That way the step up won't be too bad if you're not happy with the

performance of the 1st.

I did for my board and I think it was the best decision between the 2 boards.FTW to Classy

Either way, if you step up, certain cards don't qualify, but you can get a better card that way like you mentioned.

Good luck!

FF


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I had the EVGA 980 SCs. They were great cards! I bought my wife the 970 FTW, no issues there either.
> 
> If you don't oc that much, just get the vanilla, cheapest, and still a good card. That way the step up won't be too bad if you're not happy with the
> 
> performance of the 1st.
> 
> I did for my board and I think it was the best decision between the 2 boards.FTW to Classy
> 
> Either way, if you step up, certain cards don't qualify, but you can get a better card that way like you mentioned.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> FF


Did you step up those SC's for the Classy cards? What didn't you like about the SC? Mine had a very low ASIC quality and the OC headroom was bad, would cause my card to dump errors which I wasn't OC it crazy either. I did notice games like Mordor ran much smoother for me with the 980 over the 970, the 970 would get to points where tearing and stuttering was bad.


----------



## fishingfanatic

No, I like to bench, so I traded/sold for different gpus.

I had 0 issues with those cards, they outperformed the strix. Right now I just got a 960 SSC to bench. Review unit, ACX 2.0.

I'll be selling it in a day or 2. $200 plus shipping if anyone is interested. I think a friend wants it, not sure on that yet.

I only recently started wcing so I didn't want to go sli with those, too much money. Should have though.









FF


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> No, I like to bench, so I traded/sold for different gpus.
> 
> I had 0 issues with those cards, they outperformed the strix. Right now I just got a 960 SSC to bench. Review unit, ACX 2.0.
> 
> I'll be selling it in a day or 2. $200 plus shipping if anyone is interested. I think a friend wants it, not sure on that yet.
> 
> I only recently started wcing so I didn't want to go sli with those, too much money. Should have though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


That's cool, I see a lot of guys around here that do a lot of benching primarily. I think I must of had a bad 980 SC, guess all I can do is try again and see what happens with another one. The 960 could have been a good card with at least 3 or 4GB just don't understand why they went with the 2GB. I really like EVGA with their warranty, step up program, and the ability to add a water block or even a G10 to the card without voiding warranty. I'll reach out to the Newegg manager I've been dealing with and see what he can do again this time since they are getting my other card back today for the RMA.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am Finally In. Now just waiting to get this to mount in my SMA8

The Cautious One


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> I am Finally In. Now just waiting to get this to mount in my SMA8
> 
> The Cautious One


Im going to be picking me up one of these in the next one or two months. Waiting to get rid of my 780's. What waterblxosk you getting?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Im going to be picking me up one of these in the next one or two months. Waiting to get rid of my 780's. What waterblxosk you getting?






TCO


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> I got a chance to run a couple benchmarks. The higher power limit definitely helped. I saw it hit over 140% in a couple spots. Just ran a 3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra run scored 7225, kicked ass.


Great! Glad to heat it's working as it should.


----------



## Yey09

Hi 980 owners... I just need your opinion about doing the EVGA step up program. Currently I own a EVGA 970 Ftw acx 2.0 and on their step up program I'm qualified to take the Gtx 980 acx 2.0 (04G-P4-2981-KR) which is the lowest 980 model they have.

The question is, with the limited ram and throttling issues of the GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 is it a good choice to change from a 970 ftw to a standard 980?

Edit: I need to pay $172.32 including shipping, is it worth it?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> The question is, with the limited ram and throttling issues of the GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 is it a good choice to change from a 970 ftw to a standard 980?


If you will encounter vram issues, it sure will be worth it. Hard to say if this happens. But in terms of fps gain i'd clearly say no.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Hi 980 owners... I just need your opinion about doing the EVGA step up program. Currently I own a EVGA 970 Ftw acx 2.0 and on their step up program I'm qualified to take the Gtx 980 acx 2.0 (04G-P4-2981-KR) which is the lowest 980 model they have.
> 
> The question is, with the limited ram and throttling issues of the GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 is it a good choice to change from a 970 ftw to a standard 980?
> 
> Edit: I need to pay $172.32 including shipping, is it worth it?


I would do it for sure. I suspect the resale value of the 970 cards is going to be hurt by the memory thing.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


And if he isn't into all those little circles ...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Hi 980 owners... I just need your opinion about doing the EVGA step up program. Currently I own a EVGA 970 Ftw acx 2.0 and on their step up program I'm qualified to take the Gtx 980 acx 2.0 (04G-P4-2981-KR) which is the lowest 980 model they have.
> 
> The question is, with the limited ram and throttling issues of the GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 is it a good choice to change from a 970 ftw to a standard 980?
> 
> Edit: I need to pay $172.32 including shipping, is it worth it?


Sorry to be so blunt, but the $172.32 amount means different things to different people.

Me, I only ever bought a non x80 nVidia card once ... the GTX 560Ti.

I *always* go with the x80 cards right out of the gate. 580, 780, 980. I don't mess around with an x60 or x70 card for my main rig (and actually, the 560Ti was only for my wife's computer.

To me the difference in price is well worth it, even if the whole 3.5/4GB memory issue didn't rear its ugly head.

But then again, in my builds, I spend more than that just on wire sleeving material. So I say "Go for the Step Up".


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> And if he isn't into all those little circles ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Who isn't into the circles









The Cautious One


----------



## GoldenboyXD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/6670#post_23525349
Quote:


> There will not be a 980 Ti...
> 
> Period.


I hope.. so i will not buy it. lol


----------



## veedubfreak

Wow, quoting a 50 page old post. Someone left the browser open too long.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

If i can, I'll wait for the official release then post the same thing. lol


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I would do it for sure. I suspect the resale value of the 970 cards is going to be hurt by the memory thing.


Even without the extra bonus 500mb of the 970, I would say it's worth it to upgrade. The 980 is a great card. Buy a fully function card, ignore the next 2 generations, be happy.


----------



## J4CKTH0MA5

Hey guys I have a question and since you are all owners I'm sure your knowledgeable on the subject. When an ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon is added to a custom water loop does it overclock better and perform better in games than other 980's because it runs cooler? Does it at least perform better than the ASUS STRIX and MATRIX variants of the 980 when its water cooled? Thanks


----------



## tcclaviger

I own all 3 asus cards.

Short answer - no to all questions.

Longer answer - the Poseidon is a Strix with a different cooler and less optomized bios as delivered. The EK block fits both like a glove, they are the same card with different coolers. The poseidon cooler lands right between the Strix heatsink and ek full cover in temperasure performance.

It does ofc have more OCing headroom as delivered with stock cooler than the matrix or strix, but if you put a block on the matrix and turn on LN2 mode, game over for the Strix and poseidon.

Matrix + block is best performer and ocer.
Strix + block for best bang for buck.
Stock poseidon for a good compromise that let's you retain your warranty.

They should all oc between 1480-1550 on "stock" voltages, which are high already as delivered, using the stock coolers. RAM oc is truly just luck and Hynix vs Samsung means nothing, the memory controller is the key.

All 3 have the same max tdp of 244 watts at 125% and 195 watts at 100%. All 3 need a model bios to run at or over 1500 with hitting tdp limit. All 3 have mildly overvolted memory as delivered at 1.63-1.68 volts.

All 3 have cosmetic only back plates, none of the backplate actually sink any heat.

All 3 support software vgpu adjustment, they just differ on how to do it.


----------



## Luke212

Hi, I was thinking of buying some 980s so I was looking for a custom bios. But I looked at the first post in this thread and there are no links to a custom bios. Only a comment that skyn3t is working on one. I would be wanting to turn off the boost, and run 100% fan all the time. This is for number crunching, not for games so noise is not an issue.

So is there a Skyn3t bios now? and if so where can one find it? please update the first post if we have made progress in this area! thanks.


----------



## FreeElectron

Which are the good gtx 980 non-reference models?


----------



## J4CKTH0MA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> I own all 3 asus cards.
> 
> Short answer - no to all questions.
> 
> Longer answer - the Poseidon is a Strix with a different cooler and less optomized bios as delivered. The EK block fits both like a glove, they are the same card with different coolers. The poseidon cooler lands right between the Strix heatsink and ek full cover in temperasure performance.
> 
> It does ofc have more OCing headroom as delivered with stock cooler than the matrix or strix, but if you put a block on the matrix and turn on LN2 mode, game over for the Strix and poseidon.
> 
> Matrix + block is best performer and ocer.
> Strix + block for best bang for buck.
> Stock poseidon for a good compromise that let's you retain your warranty.
> 
> They should all oc between 1480-1550 on "stock" voltages, which are high already as delivered, using the stock coolers. RAM oc is truly just luck and Hynix vs Samsung means nothing, the memory controller is the key.
> 
> All 3 have the same max tdp of 244 watts at 125% and 195 watts at 100%. All 3 need a model bios to run at or over 1500 with hitting tdp limit. All 3 have mildly overvolted memory as delivered at 1.63-1.68 volts.
> 
> All 3 have cosmetic only back plates, none of the backplate actually sink any heat.
> 
> All 3 support software vgpu adjustment, they just differ on how to do it.


According to EK they don't have a full block for the Matrix and it says they don't plan on making one so I would have to go with the universal kits, your saying it fits though?

Link- http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1586


----------



## tcclaviger

Bitspower, $165, comes with fuji poly pads for vrms and ram for both sides of the card and a functional backplate, as well as extra o ring set extra screws and tool.

Might have to order direct from them like I did, I have not seen at any stateside etailers yet.

EK stated they have no intent to make a matrix block.

Performance is great, at 1.45 vcore gpu to water delta is 9c, vrm to water delta is 10c, memory stays around 4c delta.


----------



## J4CKTH0MA5

So you have it for the Matrix? Is it worth the cost per performance?


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> Hi, I was thinking of buying some 980s so I was looking for a custom bios. But I looked at the first post in this thread and there are no links to a custom bios. Only a comment that skyn3t is working on one. I would be wanting to turn off the boost, and run 100% fan all the time. This is for number crunching, not for games so noise is not an issue.
> 
> So is there a Skyn3t bios now? and if so where can one find it? please update the first post if we have made progress in this area! thanks.


All of those things can be done without bios mods using a profile in evga precision x. You can mod those options in easily using maxwell bios tweaker in about 30 seconds if you so desire.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J4CKTH0MA5*
> 
> So you have it for the Matrix? Is it worth the cost per performance?


That depends on how you value gpu speed. Personally I am totally satisfied with value for speed, and I run 1.375 vcore 1550/8800 daily setting at a cool 45C while playing demanding games, an oc achievable on both my Matrix and Strix while in sli.

Considering every 980 score on hwbot for catzilla/firestrike ahead of mine is either cheating with winter air on the rads, phase or ln2 on cpu, or using chilled water, and almost all are using a 5960x I'd say it's worth it:. To be honest though, if I did 980s again they would be evga classies under water to avoid soldering the ln2 pad.

Dying Light for example runs smooth ranging from 80ish to 160 fps at max settings in 1440p.
farcry 4 holds pretty steady at 120 vsync on.
Watchdogs similar to farcry 4 performanc.

If playing on 1080, or 1440p @ 60hz, there is no need for a second card whatsoever.


----------



## J4CKTH0MA5

So you SLI two Matrix's or are you saying that the OC achievable with the waterblock you mentioned is comparable to an SLI as far as FPS?


----------



## BGaming

Hey Boys, I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me what is this error:
"command id:1000000E command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
Certificate 2.0 VBios Verification failed
ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted"

I have this error because I took the original Bios of the gpu and tweaked it a little bit but when I went to flash it it wouldnt... any suggestions, help ????
GTX 980 Classified 3988kr


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J4CKTH0MA5*
> 
> So you SLI two Matrix's or are you saying that the OC achievable with the waterblock you mentioned is comparable to an SLI as far as FPS?


I sli a matrix and strix. A well ocd 980 will pick up 30% or more over stock settings.

Any nonrefrence 980 under water should be able to pick up 30% or more performance once ocd. The advantage of the matrix and classy is the reliability when pushed and full software control making OCing easier.

It's the ability to run hard and have longevity that make them superior to refrence. A refrence card can be pushed to the same or similar speeds watercooli, but it's doubtful it will last day in and day out use, and VRMS may limit ultimate oc capability due to heat.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey Boys, I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me what is this error:
> "command id:1000000E command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> Certificate 2.0 VBios Verification failed
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted"
> 
> I have this error because I took the original Bios of the gpu and tweaked it a little bit but when I went to flash it it wouldnt... any suggestions, help ????
> GTX 980 Classified 3988kr


Did you use the -6 argument?


----------



## FreeElectron

Which one of the GTX 980 is good on air?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which one of the GTX 980 is good on air?


Not going to tell you which is the best, just tell you how my card goes.
My Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 never goes over 70c even when overclocked, that is only on 50% fan


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which one of the GTX 980 is good on air?


All of the usual suspects do well on air, gbyte,evga,asus,msi etc. Big 4 are big 4 for a reason...


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> All of those things can be done without bios mods using a profile in evga precision x. You can mod those options in easily using maxwell bios tweaker in about 30 seconds if you so desire.


i see. is there a tutorial how to use *maxwell bios tweaker*? i want to set a flat rate of xMhz gpu, xMHz mem, x Volts, 100% fan. but it seems very complex with all the menus and tabs.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i see. is there a tutorial how to use *maxwell bios tweaker*? i want to set a flat rate of xMhz gpu, xMHz mem, x Volts, 100% fan. but it seems very complex with all the menus and tabs.


Not all the options in MBT work as they should. I will give you some of what you ask below:


This is your fan control, area. I have not tried it because I do not have fans on my cards any longer.
The top 3 items in the red box are the fan curve.
The bottom left is the range of the Fan PWM available.
The bottom right is the range of RPM availalbe.
Try setting a static value across the top 3 boxes for static fan speed. For example if you want 100% fan all the time:
RPM11- 3450 RPM12-3450 RPM13-3450
TMP11- 30 TMP12 -30 TMP13-30
PER11-100 PER12-100 PER13-100



GPU Speed area. Click the button for +13 increments. I assume you want a steady speed on gpu, if that is the case, increase until "Boost Clock" is at your desired speed, not TDP Base clock or 3D Base Clock.



RAM Speed divided by 2. So for 8000mhz ram, set this block to 4000mhz.



The box in red is the Max TDP limit of the card. The middle value, or 263200 for this bios, is the 100% TDP value in watts, the box below is the end of the slider for increasing it. In this screen shot, it allows for 152% power draw by setting max pull to 400 watts. When I adjust I usually only adjust the bottom box to 200% available.



Copy the P00-Profile into the 3 below it for steady Boost speeds in all power states.



Copy P00 into the other profiles in this tab for locked clock state.

Not all cards will accept all options in the MBT program. The Asus cards for instance, totally ignore what you put in the voltage tab. Sometimes changing certain things will break a given bios and your windows Device Manager tab will show "This device has a problem and cannot start" on the Display Adapter area. This means something you changed is not compatible with your card. I'd try all the changes, if you get the issue where it wont start, try doing 1 page at a time.

Fan control is currently a beta function, may not work









Alternatively you can start up Precision X, turn on Kboost, set speeds/fan curve, close precision X and be done. Save as a profile and its a 1 click affair when you start your pc.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Did you use the -6 argument?


Yes I used the argument -6.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey Boys, I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me what is this error:
> "command id:1000000E command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> Certificate 2.0 VBios Verification failed
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted"
> 
> I have this error because I took the original Bios of the gpu and tweaked it a little bit but when I went to flash it it wouldnt... any suggestions, help ????
> GTX 980 Classified 3988kr


Did you use the modified nvflash (with certificate checks bypassed)?


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Did you use the modified nvflash (with certificate checks bypassed)?


No, I believe that was the problem but I got some help form a guy and told me were to download that nvflash bypasses and it worked but thanks! ?


----------



## IOWA

Hello everyone, I have this refernce gtx980 ( http://www.asus.com/au/Graphics_Cards/GTX9804GD5/ ) can you recommend me the best bios for OC I can flash in this reference card?

I'm a bit confused and do not know which one to pick and I do not want to brake my card.

I'm switching to liquid cooling so I want to know if there is good BIOS to squeeze every possible drop of performance from that card.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey Yey09, I own the 970 FTW, my wife's actually...

I had considered doing the same, when I compared the 980 SC to the 970 FTW there wasn't that much more performance

I think it would be a step down unless you get one with an unreal asic, now if it was a non ref. model I might've done the step up.

You have a pretty good gpu already without dishing out more cash. Get a SSD, gaming headset or something else instead.

That's just my humble opinion. You could always go sli if you want more performance. That would outperform a single 980 gpu.

Good luck either way.









FF


----------



## PCModderMike

Just got my 980 last night. About to crack it open and put it in my rig and see what it can do.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> Just got my 980 last night. About to crack it open and put it in my rig and see what it can do.


i hear it can play games pretty well


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh good, nice extra feature. I was just hoping it could handle my collection of gif replies to smartasses.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey congrats. I had one of those, great cards!!! ENJOY









FF


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh good, nice extra feature. I was just hoping it could handle my collection of gif replies to smartasses.


i heard gifs are cpu bound not gpu, sell the 980 and get a 5960x.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey congrats. I had one of those, great cards!!! ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh good, nice extra feature. I was just hoping it could handle my collection of gif replies to smartasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard gifs are cpu bound not gpu, sell the 980 and get a 5960x.
Click to expand...

eyyy, derp that's right. I got it backwards...980 going back asap


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> eyyy, derp that's right. I got it backwards...980 going back asap


maybe get a xeon, you never know you might get a gif too big for the 5960x









serious though have fun with that 980


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> eyyy, derp that's right. I got it backwards...980 going back asap
> 
> 
> 
> maybe get a xeon, you never know you might get a gif too big for the 5960x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious though have fun with that 980
Click to expand...









I wish I could pair this thing with a 5960x......but thanks








guess I should have been more specific and said I wanna see what it can do by pushing the clocks on it.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys...somebody have nice bios for asus gtx 980 strix?
here is my original bios for somebody can get modded....
thanks for all in advance...

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys...somebody have nice bios for asus gtx 980 strix?
> here is my original bios for somebody can get modded....
> thanks for all in advance...
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


I could try but what do you really want, more voltage, a more aggressive fan curve, no gpu boost for more stable oc?


----------



## rymnd6c28

hi, im new here
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6yc76

I just bought the Palit Super Jetstream, and want to ask something. I know that the fan only starts spinning when reaches 60+degree, when I was testing with msi kombustor it reached 60, the fan started and i noticed something in the sensor from gpu-z. The fan speed is fine, while the RPM sensor is up and down, and i checked my rig's window and the fan is turning on and off until the fan speed is above 22% or around that. Same thing happened when the fan speed is decreasing.
Then i open msi AB, and try the fan curve, same thing happened whenever the fan speed is 1-22%. I even try manual with static speed, and apparently i was right, the fan turning on and off whenever the fan speed's on that range. So now im currently using a curve with minimal 25% fan speed as a solution. Is this normal? or should i just return it?
P.S. tried with evga precision x too, same thing.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alrighty! I will be hopping into this thread more frequently as my CPU OC has reached to a good base OC. With that said, I have SLI EVGA Geforce GTS 980 SC ACX 2.0. Will write a brief BIOS revision history here:

- 84.04.28.00.80: The boxed BIOS revision. Ran fine with +100/+400 offsets and could do 8 hours of Unigine Heaven without issues. Also a few hours, read 2-8, of Far Cry 4 without glitching or notable GPU issues. Though would grey/brown/freeze screen when in low utilization such as running 3DSMax, Dota 2 and CoD AW Loadout screen. I used KBOOST in EVGA to remedy this but was unsuccessful. It could be that the OC itself was aggressive.
- 84.04.31.00.83: Explained to EVGA my problem and they gave me this. Apparently it would turn off the clock Boost feature and maybe other unnoticeable changes. It still has the low utilization problem even at milder OCs, read +35/+35Mhz.
- 84.04.31.00.82: I asked EVGA to give me the default BIOS back but instead they gave me this. It had clock Boost back but the thing would constantly freeze Far Cry 4 from minute 1 and up to 2 hours. This would occur at stock GPU and even overall System OC. SLI enabled or disabled as well.
- 84.04.28.00.80: Back to the boxed BIOS version that I picked up from Techspot. This would run Far Cry for 9 hours without instability. Ofcourse I just closed it after that. So I guess this version is the best one so far which is pretty much the boxed version.

I currently am going on a step by step OC and testing both low and high utilization scenarios. I am making sure to take my sweet time doing so as well. So with that said, I started with Power Limit 112%, 85C and +35/+35 Offset OC. Dota 2 running for hours had no issues of low utilization. Currently testing Far Cry 4 which is running fine so far after 1 hour and counting.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys...somebody have nice bios for asus gtx 980 strix?
> here is my original bios for somebody can get modded....
> thanks for all in advance...
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## andest2003

I have 3 x gtx980 on water with a boost of 1500mhz stable

what's the average people are getting on water

I am using ek water blocks

I have increased mem to +275


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> I have 3 x gtx980 on water with a boost of 1500mhz stable
> 
> what's the average people are getting on water
> 
> I am using ek water blocks
> 
> I have increased mem to +275


Real world average would be around 1500 on the core and 7800 on mem. I however get 1554 on core and 8110 on mem. This is on a reference Evga sc.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> I have 3 x gtx980 on water with a boost of 1500mhz stable
> 
> what's the average people are getting on water
> 
> I am using ek water blocks
> 
> I have increased mem to +275


I have one EVGA Gtx 980 SC ACX 2.0, moded BIOS, nott sure but I believe is on 1.312v and 1580 core and 4100 mem. If you want I could send the you The BIOS.


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey Yey09, I own the 970 FTW, my wife's actually...
> 
> I had considered doing the same, when I compared the 980 SC to the 970 FTW there wasn't that much more performance
> 
> I think it would be a step down unless you get one with an unreal asic, now if it was a non ref. model I might've done the step up.
> 
> You have a pretty good gpu already without dishing out more cash. Get a SSD, gaming headset or something else instead.
> 
> That's just my humble opinion. You could always go sli if you want more performance. That would outperform a single 980 gpu.
> 
> Good luck either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


I cancel the step up since Newegg agreed that I can return the 970 and give me a store credit/refund.

The step up program of evga is limited only to the lowest model of the 980.

With the refund I can choose any brand or model I would like.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Good move!









FF


----------



## Yey09

Back to square one, which 980 to buy?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Back to square one, which 980 to buy?


2 many factors come in to play.

I always go with the strongest PCB and what ever matches the color scheme i am going with since i don't Water Cool anymore.

I own a Matrix so i am Bias but you have so many options.

Only cards i would recommend are the Evga Classified,Asus Matrix,Asus Strix,Gigabyte G1 Gaming,cant stand the look of any of the MSI cards.

Cant go wrong with any of those but that's just my preference and opinion!


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have 780's and the max (unmodded) bios was 1.2v. Whats the max unmodded voltage for the 980's? Is it still 1.2?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have 780's and the max (unmodded) bios was 1.2v. Whats the max unmodded voltage for the 980's? Is it still 1.2?


----------



## andest2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> I have one EVGA Gtx 980 SC ACX 2.0, moded BIOS, nott sure but I believe is on 1.312v and 1580 core and 4100 mem. If you want I could send the you The BIOS.


I am not sure if your bios will work with my cards


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> I am not sure if your bios will work with my cards


Which cards do you have???


----------



## andest2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Which cards do you have???


ino 3d cards I needed the reference cards for water cooling

I have not reached there limit yet as stopped at 1500 thought it was a good round number

currently testing 1520mhz on stockmax volt

with the 3 cards I am getting

Fire Strike Extreme
Valid result
Score
12794

I may jut stay with current bios I did use a custom bios on my 3 x 680 cards but to be honest I don't think an extra 100hzouldmake much difference

what's the best achieved on water with custom bios and what's the safe volts no degrade?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Which cards do you have???


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> ino 3d cards I needed the reference cards for water cooling
> 
> I have not reached there limit yet as stopped at 1500 thought it was a good round number
> 
> currently testing 1520mhz on stockmax volt
> 
> with the 3 cards I am getting
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme
> Valid result
> Score
> 12794
> 
> I may jut stay with current bios I did use a custom bios on my 3 x 680 cards but to be honest I don't think an extra 100hzouldmake much difference
> 
> what's the best achieved on water with custom bios and what's the safe volts no degrade?


I may not be the best to tell you that, but as of what I know of voltages the safest on GTX 980 is around 1.312v but it depends on what board and cooling you are using...


----------



## andest2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> I may not be the best to tell you that, but as of what I know of voltages the safest on GTX 980 is around 1.312v but it depends on what board and cooling you are using...


after some testing I can go upto 1540mhz with no issue I start to get problems at 1550mhz so I have backed it off to 1525mhz

I run 2 cooling loops one for board and chip the other for graphics

I am getting below 50c on all cards with ease

i may look into custom bios but at mo think its not worth it as what i may get wont make any real difference on performance with having the 3 cards

i run 3 x dell 27" monitors in surround

thanks for the offer anyway


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> after some testing I can go upto 1540mhz with no issue I start to get problems at 1550mhz so I have backed it off to 1525mhz
> 
> I run 2 cooling loops one for board and chip the other for graphics
> 
> I am getting below 50c on all cards with ease
> 
> i may look into custom bios but at mo think its not worth it as what i may get wont make any real difference on performance with having the 3 cards
> 
> i run 3 x dell 27" monitors in surround
> 
> thanks for the offer anyway


Ok, i understand but here all lots of ppl that I bet that would like to help so any doubts or something you want to ask about it. Keep up the work and enjoy those three bbys lol


----------



## Ty85

Looking to join this club










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I've been getting great results I think I finally got a stable GPU OC!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




GPU-Z



Also ran OC Scanner X!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




OC Scanner X


----------



## XLifted

Can I get some help with overclocking Gigabyte G1 GTX 980?

1. What is the safe overclock do you guys consider on this card, and if possible can you share your settings, please?

2. Do I need to flash bios on this card before overclocking? If so, can you please suggest a guide to me, so I don't mess up a card (never flashed GPU before, motherboard yes)

3. Do I void warranty if I overclock the card or if I FLASH the BIOS

4. Should I mess with voltage and if so how much would you up the voltage on the card?

5. What's the safe temp before card starts to throttle?

Any other helpful tips on overclocking tips are appreciated. Since I have zero experience overclocking NVIDIA cards in the past.

Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125682&cm_re=gtx_980-_-14-125-682-_-Product


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I would like to join this club. I returned my 970 for a 980 after I heard about the memory misinformation and decided I wasn't going to have 'that' in a new build.


It matched the red and black theme better anyway and I bought a boxcar of ramen noodles to make up the cost differential.


----------



## cyph3rz

Vid released today.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Vid released today.


Mmmmmm so...tempting


----------



## SteezyTN

That was Luke's best video. Normally they are really awkward lol


----------



## Cruelism

When we can expect a Bios Mod and Smart Voltage mod for GTX 980 ? I have actually 2 pcs of GTX 980 Hydro Copper from EVGA.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That was Luke's best video. Normally they are really awkward lol


and even then that 2 minute video can be summed up in one sentence

" i like leds they look cool this card has leds it looks cool herp derp herp derp herp"


----------



## Vayne4800

So my cards are rock solid stable at both low and high utilization with 112%/85C/+35/+35 OC. Suggestion for next step increase?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So my cards are rock solid stable at both low and high utilization with 112%/85C/+35/+35 OC. Suggestion for next step increase?


Just increase the core until it becomes unstable doing benchmarks. Then dial it back 5 or so until you get a benchmark stable value. Then set it back to stock and repeat with the memory. Once you find your max stable memory apply both the core you found earlier and the memory value and test again. If instability occurs change the value that caused it. Core symptoms (driver crash, black screen, grey screen, app crash) or Memory symptoms (square like artifacts on screen). Then once you have it benchmark stable try your favorite games and make sure its stable in them. If you get more instability reduce the appropriate setting based on the issue you have and work out your 24/7 stable OC.


----------



## tcclaviger

How I do it:

1) Straight to 125%, dont waste your time with less.

2) Set RAM to +0.

3) Set GPU to 1450 at peak boost. Use Firestrike and increase GPU by 5 at a time until you either get driver crash or artifacts on screen. Once either happens back off 5 till it completes firestrike without any issues and has no artifacts. Then run Catzilla, Heaven Unigine, and game on it. If it's stable, congrats, that is your GPU OC. The GPU will usually artifact with black streaks flickering in and out periodically, or big crazy blotchy color.

4) Once you know your GPU OC, increase ram by +50 chunks and repeat the above process until you get your RAM point. Usually the RAM artifacts look like little points flickering in crazy random colors or just a straight up crash.

5) If you want to go higher, you will need more voltage, less heat, and/or a combination of both.


----------



## Kritikill

I have two Asus 980 Strix powered by a EVGA 1000G2. I have a question about the power rails and power going to the cards. The witing came with two cables for each video card; 1 8 to 6+2 and 1 8 to 8. I just picked up a cable mod kit that has them also, but it comes with single 8 to a 8+6+2 in one cable. Can this be used to power the card? It would greatly clean up the plethora of cable in my case.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I have two Asus 980 Strix powered by a EVGA 1000G2. I have a question about the power rails and power going to the cards. The witing came with two cables for each video card; 1 8 to 6+2 and 1 8 to 8. I just picked up a cable mod kit that has them also, but it comes with single 8 to a 8+6+2 in one cable. Can this be used to power the card? It would greatly clean up the plethora of cable in my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Those can be used, but really shouldn't, its just allot of load on only 3x 12V wires. Those are more for when you have a power supply that does not have the capability to do 2 dedicated 8 pins. Wires get warm, things can burn, its just not the right way to do things. Then again, the 295X does about the same thing by ignoring PCIE specs and pulling more power per connector...so its up to you...but if I did not have to, I wouldn't.


----------



## PrettyDancer

What do you guys use to verify if you oc is stable ? With my 680 lightning, I just had to run benches to verify if the OC was stable... With this card, I've got much more trouble finding out if is it stable or not. For instance, with stock bios, I can pass 1550 & 7800 with +87 voltage on MSi afterburner on Firestrike Extreme, Valley, but it crashes on far cry 4. Then 1524 and 7800 doesn't crash on Far Cry 4 but crashes on Dragon Age 2 DX11 (yeah, I know...). I've got no clue.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> What do you guys use to verify if you oc is stable ? With my 680 lightning, I just had to run benches to verify if the OC was stable... With this card, I've got much more trouble finding out if is it stable or not. For instance, with stock bios, I can pass 1550 & 7800 with +87 voltage on MSi afterburner on Firestrike Extreme, Valley, but it crashes on far cry 4. Then 1524 and 7800 doesn't crash on Far Cry 4 but crashes on Dragon Age 2 DX11 (yeah, I know...). I've got no clue.


Lowest common denominator. If there is something on my system that will cause a crash/artifacts, I use that as my benchmark. For me that is BF4, coincidentally also will cause WHEA errors on my 3570k if it is unstable.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Agreed inedenimadam !!!

FF


----------



## BGaming

980BGX.zip 137k .zip file


Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys can help me to unlock more voltage for this Bios or how to get a higher voltage on sw for example like the Classified Voltage tool or something like that, for a EVGA Gtx 980 ACX 2.0. Im on watercooling and with that Bios my temps dont go higher than 49 c. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> What do you guys use to verify if you oc is stable ? With my 680 lightning, I just had to run benches to verify if the OC was stable... With this card, I've got much more trouble finding out if is it stable or not. For instance, with stock bios, I can pass 1550 & 7800 with +87 voltage on MSi afterburner on Firestrike Extreme, Valley, but it crashes on far cry 4. Then 1524 and 7800 doesn't crash on Far Cry 4 but crashes on Dragon Age 2 DX11 (yeah, I know...). I've got no clue.


980s seem to be odd like that. Between different programs I have also found different speeds work, Catzilla for example let's me bench much higher than firestrike, or dying Light will run at.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> What do you guys use to verify if you oc is stable ? With my 680 lightning, I just had to run benches to verify if the OC was stable... With this card, I've got much more trouble finding out if is it stable or not. For instance, with stock bios, I can pass 1550 & 7800 with +87 voltage on MSi afterburner on Firestrike Extreme, Valley, but it crashes on far cry 4. Then 1524 and 7800 doesn't crash on Far Cry 4 but crashes on Dragon Age 2 DX11 (yeah, I know...). I've got no clue.


Try leaving your voltage alone in your software. I was having similar issues with my EVGA 980 SC and couldn't seem to hold a stable clock gaming over 1500MHz. With it back at stock voltage it will hold 1554MHz and benches even higher. I don't know if it was a driver that increased stability or what but it worked for me.


----------



## CaptainZombie

So I have another EVGA SC ACX2.0 coming tomorrow from newegg. I really hope that this next one does a better job at a OC. My last card was a dud with even a small OC.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright, here is my progress so far:

- I have set my SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 at 124% Power Target, 85C Temperature Limit, +100Mhz on GPU and +400Mhz on Mem. Running latest nVidia drivers and the GPU BIOS is boxed version 84.04.28.00.80.
- 8 hours of Unigine Heaven = no sweat.
- A regular run of Firestrike goes without artifacts or issues.
- A bench run of Valley goes smoothly.
- Played Splinter Cell Blacklist for 1.5 hours without any issues.
- Played NFS Rivals (frostbite engine) for hours without issues.
- Played CoD AW MP and grey screened on second match.

Gents, I present to you the dreaded Low utilization instability bug.

Testing atm:

- Using EVGA Precision KBOOST feature to circumvent the issue.

Suggestions? Recommendations?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, here is my progress so far:
> 
> - I have set my SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 at 124% Power Target, 85C Temperature Limit, +100Mhz on GPU and +400Mhz on Mem. Running latest nVidia drivers and the GPU BIOS is boxed version 84.04.28.00.80.
> - 8 hours of Unigine Heaven = no sweat.
> - A regular run of Firestrike goes without artifacts or issues.
> - A bench run of Valley goes smoothly.
> - Played Splinter Cell Blacklist for 1.5 hours without any issues.
> - Played NFS Rivals (frostbite engine) for hours without issues.
> - Played CoD AW MP and grey screened on second match.
> 
> Gents, I present to you the dreaded Low utilization instability bug.
> 
> Testing atm:
> 
> - Using EVGA Precision KBOOST feature to circumvent the issue.
> 
> Suggestions? Recommendations?


try in aw just overclock on core cos aw don't like memory overclock too much....


----------



## hertz9753

What?


----------



## pfinch

So... is there any chance to raise the PowerTarget effective over 125% for the Gainward GTX 980 Phantom (custom PCB 2x 8PIN Powerconnector) without hardmod?

Help please








greetings!


----------



## tcclaviger

post your bios on drop box and pm me the link pfinch


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> My thoughts exactly


I think he means that CoD AW MP game does not do well with memory OCs and instead just OC the GPU, that is, presuming I deciphered the stream of conciousness post correctly.

Don't you just love the 25% usage, roll back to 1178mhz and 1.1 vgpu "feature".


----------



## sblantipodi

How much points scores a single GTX980 on 3dmark firestrike extreme?


----------



## tcclaviger

Iv seen a few pull near 10k, but I think most land around 7500-8000.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> I think he means that CoD AW MP game does not do well with memory OCs and instead just OC the GPU, that is, presuming I deciphered the stream of conciousness post correctly.
> 
> Don't you just love the 25% usage, roll back to 1178mhz and 1.1 vgpu "feature".


I am just surprised that there is no consensus on the low utilization problem. You got people who believe it exists and then you got others who believe it is just a bad OC. I lean towards the former group. Honestly, maybe I should just go ahead and do a custom BIOS and confirm that being the case. I guess one can always rollback if it didn't turn out as expected. I also searched on this thread and despite the huge amount of posts (+700 pages), there is hardly any discussion regarding this issue.


----------



## Battou62

I snagged a open box 980 yesterday for $420. I hope I don't regret the decision


----------



## tcclaviger

Its not really a theory or a disputable issue. It exists, can be duplicated, and there is a simple fix for it (thankfully). Some people are not effected by it because their GPUs are stable with less voltage, so when the clocks roll back and the voltages drop, they dont have issues, others do.

The two easiest ways I know of fixing it are K-Boost, and adjusting the minimum voltage in the bios for the P0X power states, just bump them up a couple of notches and it will keep the extra voltage required when transitioning from max boost down to base 3d clocks.

Thankfully I dont suffer the issue now, but my first 980 did when playing MWO because the game is so badly optimized it uses a pathetic 20% GPU during intense fighting because of CPU bottlenecking (on a 4.9ghz 3960x *****).


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, here is my progress so far:
> 
> - I have set my SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 at 124% Power Target, 85C Temperature Limit, +100Mhz on GPU and +400Mhz on Mem. Running latest nVidia drivers and the GPU BIOS is boxed version 84.04.28.00.80.
> - 8 hours of Unigine Heaven = no sweat.
> - A regular run of Firestrike goes without artifacts or issues.
> - A bench run of Valley goes smoothly.
> - Played Splinter Cell Blacklist for 1.5 hours without any issues.
> - Played NFS Rivals (frostbite engine) for hours without issues.
> - Played CoD AW MP and grey screened on second match.
> 
> Gents, I present to you the dreaded Low utilization instability bug.
> 
> Testing atm:
> 
> - Using EVGA Precision KBOOST feature to circumvent the issue.
> 
> Suggestions? Recommendations?


I have the exact same card in fact I have two I run in sli and here are my stable results I have found so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Hope this helps







(NOTE: This is with stock cooling on GPU other then overall case cooling)


----------



## Vayne4800

Thanks mate. Will give these settings a spin.


----------



## Artah

There is a lot of pages to read through so apologies if this is redundant but has anyone had issues with losing audio while overclocking the evga 980 gtx superclocked in sli mode? I seem to loose it once in a while but otherwise it's stable.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> There is a lot of pages to read through so apologies if this is redundant but has anyone had issues with losing audio while overclocking the evga 980 gtx superclocked in sli mode? I seem to loose it once in a while but otherwise it's stable.


Can't say that I have but if it's an audio problem you are having I highly doubt it has anything at all to do with your video card. I would suggest updating your motherboard drivers and windows updates as well.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Can't say that I have but if it's an audio problem you are having I highly doubt it has anything at all to do with your video card. I would suggest updating your motherboard drivers and windows updates as well.


If they are using a T.V. or monitor with built in speakers then it COULD be the video card but I wouldn't think so. Since you can send audio over HDMI and DVI to HDMI then maybe some instability or driver crash is causing the audio to be lost? I have never experienced it with any of my cards so I can't validate or support the claim.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> If they are using a T.V. or monitor with built in speakers then it COULD be the video card but I wouldn't think so. Since you can send audio over HDMI and DVI to HDMI then maybe some instability or driver crash is causing the audio to be lost? I have never experienced it with any of my cards so I can't validate or support the claim.


That's exactly what I'm doing, I'm using audio via hdmi to a monitor that has built in speakers.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> If they are using a T.V. or monitor with built in speakers then it COULD be the video card but I wouldn't think so. Since you can send audio over HDMI and DVI to HDMI then maybe some instability or driver crash is causing the audio to be lost? I have never experienced it with any of my cards so I can't validate or support the claim.


Yes, HDMI does send audio to a tv with built in speakers BUT if the video is getting transferred to the tv correctly then the rule of thumb is that the audio is being transferred correctly as well. The problem with the audio has to be from outdated drivers or due to he has not manually set the default playback device to the tv he is using. It would not be a problem with the video card itself I would think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing, I'm using audio via hdmi to a monitor that has built in speakers.


On your start menu right click on your little speaker icon, then click on playback devices. Make sure your tv is the option that is selected as the default playback device. Hope this helps


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Yes, HDMI does send audio to a tv with built in speakers BUT if the video is getting transferred to the tv correctly then the rule of thumb is that the audio is being transferred correctly as well. The problem with the audio has to be from outdated drivers or due to he has not manually set the default playback device to the tv he is using. It would not be a problem with the video card itself I would think.
> On your start menu right click on your little speaker icon, then click on playback devices. Make sure your tv is the option that is selected as the default playback device. Hope this helps


He already said he is using the latest Nvidia driver and when the GPU is sending the audio over the HDMI it is using *NVIDIA'S* driver. I don't know what is difficult for you to understand there. Also if something is happening to the audio before it actually gets to the cable of course it won't make it to the speaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing, I'm using audio via hdmi to a monitor that has built in speakers.


When you are losing your audio are you getting any GPU instability at all? I would make sure your driver isn't crashing or having any issues during the audio issues. If you can I would test with another audio source such as onboard. It might be the HDMI cable itself too.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> It might be the HDMI cable itself too.


This is true!


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

AMD 300 Series cards will be announced at GDC. Be prepared for the AMD fan boys


----------



## SteezyTN

The 780 Ti was release 6 months after the 780. It's almost been 6 months with the 980, so I really hope nVidia releases another card alongside the Titan X. Hopefully we see the Ti or 8GB variants.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The 780 Ti was release 6 months after the 780. It's almost been 6 months with the 980, so I really hope nVidia releases another card alongside the Titan X. Hopefully we see the Ti or 8GB variants.


Agreed. 980Ti Classified or something like that and I hope it smashes the 380X and 390X.


----------



## tcclaviger

AMD 300 top cards are probably going to be massive power hogs again.

No reason to expect anything diffeet than the same old recipe of greater parallelism, rough 1ghz core sped, tons of heat, and glitch gaming performance.

Was team red for about 10 years, switched when GTX 760 came out, and it's been nothing but positives in comparison since with the exception of price lol.


----------



## XLifted

Just played BF4 with Gigabyte G1 GTX 980, and here is what I noticed to my previous AMD card:

1. Textures look much better at same exact pixel density

2. Almost zero screen tearing when going above my monitor refresh rate of 144hz, while AMD had a constant tearing even with lower FPS.


----------



## Vayne4800

@Ty85; So far so good!

Played a few matches of CoD AW, An hour of Dota 2, hours of Splinter Cell Blacklist and an hour of NFS Rivals. Will keep playing until something happens.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> @Ty85; So far so good!
> 
> Played a few matches of CoD AW, An hour of Dota 2, hours of Splinter Cell Blacklist and an hour of NFS Rivals. Will keep playing until something happens.


awesome I hope you found a stable build you can rock out to yourself!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> AMD 300 Series cards will be announced at GDC. Be prepared for the AMD fan boys


What is the expected release date?
I just ordered 2 980s


----------



## noob.deagle

Just picked up 2 of these for $620AUD each.

fairly pleased so far moving from a GTX690.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Agreed. 980Ti Classified or something like that and I hope it smashes the 380X and 390X.


Let's hope not unless we want Nvidia to keep increasing prices.


----------



## CaptainZombie

The new card I received yesterday is at 76.5% ASIC quality vs. the one I returned which was at 65% and OC like garbage. I did a little OC with this new card and so far no crashes, just need to bump it up to where I was with the last card to see if it does the same.

I did have one issue when pulling off the protective film, half of the EVGA logo came off where the card lights up. I was able to peel that off and put it back on. I wonder how that happened.


----------



## PCModderMike

Love this card so far, beastly!

__
https://flic.kr/p/16606529189

Good looking card too imo....almost don't want to cover it up with a block...only almost though.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The new card I received yesterday is at 76.5% ASIC quality vs. the one I returned which was at 65% and OC like garbage. I did a little OC with this new card and so far no crashes, just need to bump it up to where I was with the last card to see if it does the same.
> 
> I did have one issue when pulling off the protective film, half of the EVGA logo came off where the card lights up. I was able to peel that off and put it back on. I wonder how that happened.


Asic doesn't mean much. The g1 I returned yesterday had an asic of 82% and would crash the driver at anything past 1450. Hoping the 2 I picked up from darkdeals are better. Splurged on a new board since my Gigabyte z87 OC-Force decided it no longer felt like working.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What is the expected release date?
> I just ordered 2 980s


Probably sometime this summer. Keep your 980s no reason to put unstable inefficient nuclear reactors in your build lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Probably sometime this summer. Keep your 980s no reason to put unstable inefficient nuclear reactors in your build lol.












980 is at the House. Will have some pics of the Unboxing (Acting as though you haven't seen them already







)

TCO


----------



## KingT

Is there a BIOS available for reference card with higher Power Limit setting?

I need a BIOS with PL higher than 125%.

CHEERS..


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Vid released today.


My friend Price with LPT just did an unboxing, review should be coming soon


----------



## TheCautiousOne

YoU can add me now









TCO


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Asic doesn't mean much. The g1 I returned yesterday had an asic of 82% and would crash the driver at anything past 1450. Hoping the 2 I picked up from darkdeals are better. Splurged on a new board since my Gigabyte z87 OC-Force decided it no longer felt like working.


Yeah, that's what some of the guys were saying here last week with my old card. I can only dream that this one is better. LOL! Hoping I can get this one past 1400 without any crashes tonight, my last one would just crash.


----------



## zaemye178

Hi All.

Just a question, when you guys mean 1500mhz for the core clock,is it the value shown in gpu-z within the boost clock field in the first tab? or the value shown in the graph for gpu core clock under the sensors tab for maximum value?As mine under the boost clock value is 1459MHz..But when i run benchmark or play games,i can see the boost core clock reaching to 1510MHZ..


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaemye178*
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> Just a question, when you guys mean 1500mhz for the core clock,is it the value shown in gpu-z within the boost clock field in the first tab? or the value shown in the graph for gpu core clock under the sensors tab for maximum value?As mine under the boost clock value is 1459MHz..But when i run benchmark or play games,i can see the boost core clock reaching to 1510MHZ..


more stable clock is better...if you can reach more from 1510 mhz in games and benchmarks will be great....


----------



## leakydog

guys from Europe, where are you buying gtx980s these days? exchange rate is very poor after new year and it's getting worse every day


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaemye178*
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> Just a question, when you guys mean 1500mhz for the core clock,is it the value shown in gpu-z within the boost clock field in the first tab? or the value shown in the graph for gpu core clock under the sensors tab for maximum value?As mine under the boost clock value is 1459MHz..But when i run benchmark or play games,i can see the boost core clock reaching to 1510MHZ..


I think most people use the number the core actually runs at, which as you have found out, is usually higher than the number GPUz reports.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

If you have Two 980 Gpus.... I am unsure of how this works.

You would put one card in. load the drivers Etc. Take it out. Put the second card in. Load the Drivers. Then Install both and enable SLI in the nvidia control Panel?

The Cautious One


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you have Two 980 Gpus.... I am unsure of how this works.
> 
> You would put one card in. load the drivers Etc. Take it out. Put the second card in. Load the Drivers. Then Install both and enable SLI in the nvidia control Panel?
> 
> The Cautious One


Just uninstall the drivers Via DDU, Shut down, Install both cards, Install drivers, Enable SLI, and you are done.


----------



## veedubfreak

So I got everything up and running last night. I haven't used SLI in a while, is it not possible to enable SLI while in extended desktop mode?

Or is there a certain way I need to have all 3 monitors plugged in.

Also, only 73 and 74% asic on these G1s.


----------



## drop24

When my 980's exceed 91 degrees they go into some kind of super fan mode. Anyone know about this? It's pretty loud. I wonder how much above 100% fan speed it is.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So I got everything up and running last night. I haven't used SLI in a while, is it not possible to enable SLI while in extended desktop mode?
> 
> Or is there a certain way I need to have all 3 monitors plugged in.
> 
> Also, only 73 and 74% asic on these G1s.


all 3 plugged into one card? or did you split the connections?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> all 3 plugged into one card? or did you split the connections?


I currently have four monitors plugged into my single 980, three of them are in surround using the display port connectors.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> *Just uninstall the drivers Via DDU*, Shut down, Install both cards, Install drivers, Enable SLI, and you are done.


Could you Elaborate a Tad?

TCO


----------



## KuuFA

Its a software that "Completely" uninstalls the driver.

Its in the OP on the first page on how to Download it.

So you uninstall all the Nvidia stuff normally then before you restart you run DDU it will prompt you to enter safe mode

Enter safe mode. Uninstall and shutdown/restart depending on what you are doing.

if shutdown: install the 2nd card, restart.

Then reinstall latest drivers.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Its a software that "Completely" uninstalls the driver.
> 
> Its in the OP on the first page on how to Download it.
> 
> So you uninstall all the Nvidia stuff normally then before you restart you run DDU it will prompt you to enter safe mode
> 
> Enter safe mode. Uninstall and shutdown/restart depending on what you are doing.
> 
> if shutdown: install the 2nd card, restart.
> 
> Then reinstall latest drivers.


But The Cards are brand new and the OS has no knowledge of a GPU at all. There isn't anything to uninstall.

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

lol just leave both cards plugged in and install the driver, both cards will be picked up independently then upon reboot you can enable SLI


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> But The Cards are brand new and the OS has no knowledge of a GPU at all. There isn't anything to uninstall.
> 
> TCO


Then just stick it in and install the drivers lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol just leave both cards plugged in and install the driver, both cards will be picked up independently then upon reboot you can enable SLI


THat's what Im talking about!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Then just stick it in and install the drivers lol.


Thank you Thank you. (Bows and tips hat)

I just wanted to make sure everyone! They are some expensive parts.

The Cautious One

EDIT: Ok So If I boot with one card install drivers and get the 2nd 980 a couple weeks later, would I just boot up and run Geforce to See the Second card and Install Drivers on it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Windows will install the second card and it will be visible in the CP


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Windows will install the second card and it will be visible in the *CP*


CP? What is this. Im not HIp yet to all the acronyms

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

Control panel


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Control panel










Right.... Wow. Thanks

TCO


----------



## levism99

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/03/13/n0.png


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> all 3 plugged into one card? or did you split the connections?


Split connections atm. I'll put the third monitor on the first card when I get home and test. I was just going by how they made you plug in the monitors previously.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Is there a BIOS available for reference card with higher Power Limit setting?
> 
> I need a BIOS with PL higher than 125%.
> 
> CHEERS..


PM me your bios and I'll raise the limit.


----------



## Valkayria

My GTX 980 is on its way. I went with the reference EVGA GTX 980. Can't wait.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Could you Elaborate a Tad?
> 
> TCO


I just saw that they told you to use DDU. Don't use that program. It has been known to not fully remove drivers correctly and it is just as easy (and better practice) to remove them manually. I used this guide posted on OCN until I committed it to memory.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## levism99

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=d362a


----------



## zaemye178

Quite a big bump from the value gpu-z is showing..


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> He already said he is using the latest Nvidia driver and when the GPU is sending the audio over the HDMI it is using *NVIDIA'S* driver. I don't know what is difficult for you to understand there. Also if something is happening to the audio before it actually gets to the cable of course it won't make it to the speaker.
> When you are losing your audio are you getting any GPU instability at all? I would make sure your driver isn't crashing or having any issues during the audio issues. If you can I would test with another audio source such as onboard. It might be the HDMI cable itself too.


Update here. I see my video having issues as well now. I guess I got unlucky with cards that don't like to get overclocked.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> PM me your bios and I'll raise the limit.


Thanx but I've already done it myself.

CHEERS..


----------



## Masterchief79

Hi, having a little problem with flashing my 980 Matrix.
1. I can't flash any modified BIOS with default NVFlash (using windows and cmd as admin) because the signature test failed.
2. I can however flash those BIOSes with a modified version of NVFlash (using one of these versions of nvflash).
3. when I do the above, my boost clock is only 696MHz (basic 620). I can not overclock the card to default speeds.
4. when I try to flash the original LN2 BIOS back, the clock stays at basic 620MHz (LN2 is enabled by shortened soldering pad at the back of the card)

Any ideas? Do i have to do this in dos maybe?

Edit: when flashing in windows i always disabled the card in the device manager of course.


----------



## PCModderMike

Been playing around with my 980 and testing different clocks. Good results so far, I think.


----------



## veedubfreak

Can I be the first to say that these things are easily keeping up with the amount of heat my 290s put out?


----------



## PCModderMike

Well if your 980 is putting out as much heat as your 290, since you own both, you would have to be the first to say something.









With the default fan profile on my EVGA ACX SC, temps get up to 70C while gaming, but that's with the fans being inaudible and barely spinning up.


----------



## veedubfreak

No they're both watercooled. The cards themself never go over around 36c, but the amount of heat being funneled out of my machine by the radiators is easily as hot as my 290s used to run. Its hard to describe.


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh OK, that actually makes sense. You described it just fine.
I'm no novice when it comes to watercooling. My 690 kicked out a good amount of heat from the radiators, so I understand where you're coming from.

__
https://flic.kr/p/14193895913

I imagine my 980, compared to the 690, will funnel out less heat.....once I finally get a block for it.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Here you guys go!

Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4273592

Fire Strike Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4206532

3D Mark 11 P: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9491922


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> awesome I hope you found a stable build you can rock out to yourself!


Further testing gave bad news. Here are the details:

- @126/275: Far Cry 4 would Grey Screen so backed down to 100/275.
- @100/275: Titanfall would Grey Screen. So backed down to 75/275.
- @75/275 and @75/250: Far Cry 4 would freeze.
- Tested 125/0 in Far Cry 4. It would give a Grey Screen in minutes.
- Tested 0/500 in Far Cry 4. It would freeze in minutes.
- Went back to @35/35: Far Cry 4 ran 8 hours without issues.
- Currently testing 50/50. Running Far Cry 4 as a stability test.

This brings a lot of question about people using higher numbers but not thoroughly testing their OCs then come later in a modern or new game with problems that cause them to back down on their OCs. I guess this has been brought up many times, but it still holds very well.

Anyway, for me, I will be going up step wise after my OC proves rock solid stable at 50/50. Will take each of GPU and MEM in separate increments. Additionally, I stopped using KBOOST and Overvoltage.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A question for you guys.
How would 3 980 G1 (from Gigabyte) stacked togheter work? will em overheat? Thanks!
Cheers!

EDIT: Seems like i got hold on a 980 reference.
I guess that will stop my Oc then.

Anyone else running 2x 980 G1 and 1x 980 ref.?
Thinking of running the 980 ref at top, right below a 980 G1, the a slot betwenn that/under the second 980 G1?


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## Kritikill

I am in the process of installing a cable mod kit and I am trying to reduce some unused cables and cutting them to fit on my 980's. The power cable that is used on the 6 pin GPU connector is a 6 + 2. Can I remove the unused +2 wires from both ends of the connector, or does the PSU require those two pins to be connected to the bus for excitation? Basically I would want an 8 pin to 8 pin and a 6 pin to 6 pin.


----------



## bumm1964

IMG_20150315_203706.jpg 3536k .jpg file


msi gtx 980 sli


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I am in the process of installing a cable mod kit and I am trying to reduce some unused cables and cutting them to fit on my 980's. The power cable that is used on the 6 pin GPU connector is a 6 + 2. Can I remove the unused +2 wires from both ends of the connector, or does the PSU require those two pins to be connected to the bus for excitation? Basically I would want an 8 pin to 8 pin and a 6 pin to 6 pin.


Yes you can remove the +2 just fine and it wont cause issues.


----------



## MonarchX

Skyn3t BIOS never came out, eh? Damn...


----------



## Vayne4800

Far Cry 4 froze @ +50/+50 offset and even +35/+35 offset. I believe the memory cooling is just so bad that I can't overclock it much. This is a guess and will confirm via a +75/0 OC which is currently running Far Cry 4 as I write this.

Seriously, it sucks not having a be-all-end-all GPU stability test method.


----------



## JackosXDA

For me, Far Cry 4 was one of the best indicators on the GTX 980, if the overclock is stable. Unfortunately, the zonson modded BIOS crashes even on stock clocks.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> For me, Far Cry 4 was one of the best indicators on the GTX 980, if the overclock is stable. Unfortunately, the zonson modded BIOS crashes even on stock clocks.


That is the thing. I got a revision BIOS from EVGA and that would freeze constantly in Far Cry 4. Reverting back to boxed revision stopped the freezes at stock.


----------



## JackosXDA

Would you mind posting the BIOS revision? Got the same card.


----------



## Artah

You have the superclocked version? That's what I'm using and mine is crashing too even with +12mv


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> Would you mind posting the BIOS revision? Got the same card.


With EVGA, even if it is the same card doesn't necessarily mean it is the same BIOS out of the box. Mine was 84.04.28.00.80. I went to 84.04.31.00.83 which turned off clock boost and then EVGA gave me 84.04.31.00.82 which they thought was the boxed version for me. This one was causing the frequent freezes. I went to techpowerup.com and picked the one that original came with the box which was 84.04.28.00.80. This would never freeze on stock. Actually, so far 8 hours in Far Cry 4 with 124% power target, 85C temp limit and offset of +75/0 and no freeze, YET! Kinda leading me towards that my mem chips are just overheating and can't handle even +35 offset OC. A bit early to confirm this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> You have the superclocked version? That's what I'm using and mine is crashing too even with +12mv


Yes mine is the SC version. EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 in SLI.


----------



## Artah

I'm using a custom loop and starting to think its a waste. Temps are always good but if I can't overclock much then it's better that I run with air cooling but liquid cool looks nicer.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm using a custom loop and starting to think its a waste. Temps are always good but if I can't overclock much then it's better that I run with air cooling but liquid cool looks nicer.


Liquid cooling allows for cooler temps for the life of the card. You don't have to be overclocking for the computer to enjoy the benefits









TCO

Air Cooled 780 temps were always 80C (EVGA 780 FTW)

After putting thermosphere on = 40 - 50C (Depending on the Ambient Temps)


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm using a custom loop and starting to think its a waste. Temps are always good but if I can't overclock much then it's better that I run with air cooling but liquid cool looks nicer.


For this generation probably not. But the 970 and 980s are kind of a fluke in that they have very low thermal overhead compared to cards of old. I can almost guarantee the 390 and whatever the Titan X will benefit from water. Plus it's a lot more quiet.


----------



## Vayne4800

After 9 hours of no freeze. I just did a bit of play testing and it froze. No crash dump. Nothing to tell me what caused it. I'll back out to stock speeds and test again.

If only there is a way to have a custom looping run for this game since all these hours I just idle at a certain busy location. Doesn't seem to be that effective.


----------



## mironccr345

Replacing my EVGA GTX680 4GB with the EVGA GTX 980 SC.











Old score with my 680 4GB


----------



## Master__Shake

anyone got display port to work on their 980?

i've just bought an Asus PB278Q monitor and can not get display port to work.

i think it's a bad cable but i don't have another to try.

i used to use a dp to dvi cable for surround and it worked though...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> anyone got display port to work on their 980?
> 
> i've just bought an Asus PB278Q monitor and can not get display port to work.
> 
> i think it's a bad cable but i don't have another to try.
> 
> i used to use a dp to dvi cable for surround and it worked though...


I am driving three monitors in surround off my 980 using DP. I had to connect to each monitor via DVI and change the input settings to displayport, it wasn't working until I did that - thought I had a bad cable, but I had three of them to try and I was pretty sure they weren't ALL bad. I don't know if there's a bug somewhere, or what, but that ended up working for me. U3014 monitors.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I am driving three monitors in surround off my 980 using DP. *I had to connect to each monitor via DVI and change the input settings to displayport,* it wasn't working until I did that - thought I had a bad cable, but I had three of them to try and I was pretty sure they weren't ALL bad. I don't know if there's a bug somewhere, or what, but that ended up working for me. U3014 monitors.


how did you do this?


----------



## levism99

yes I have 3 Acer XB270H Abprz Black 27 with G -sync and display ports works on 2 980 poseidons


----------



## krel

I connected each monitor to the card both via DVI and by displayport, then switched the input on the monitor - nothing to do with the card, it was actually the input select on the monitor itself. Weird problem I've never seen anywhere else.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I connected each monitor to the card both via DVI and by displayport, then switched the input on the monitor - nothing to do with the card, it was actually the input select on the monitor itself. Weird problem I've never seen anywhere else.


uh so yeah....

im a huge noob lol

didn't have the cable in the monitor all the way....

yeah










reps given.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> uh so yeah....
> 
> im a huge noob lol
> 
> didn't have the cable in the monitor all the way....
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reps given.


If that's the dumbest thing you did today, you had a good day.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> anyone got display port to work on their 980?
> 
> i've just bought an Asus PB278Q monitor and can not get display port to work.
> 
> i think it's a bad cable but i don't have another to try.
> 
> i used to use a dp to dvi cable for surround and it worked though...


I have the same monitor. Make sure the monitor is on before the computer. Almost every time, if you turn the computer on before the monitor, it won't detect any signal.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> anyone got display port to work on their 980?
> 
> i've just bought an Asus PB278Q monitor and can not get display port to work.
> 
> i think it's a bad cable but i don't have another to try.
> 
> i used to use a DP to HDMI cable for surround and it worked though...


I'm using a DP to DVI converter cable for one of my monitors and it works fine. Are you using SLI? Using only 1 card to plug stuff in?


----------



## Artah

my edit is not showing but meant DP to HDMI


----------



## Vayne4800

Upon further investigation, I would like to rule out Far Cry 4 as a GPU OC stability test. Here are my findings:

- Latest drivers installed. Ran driver verifier and didn't return issues. I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64.
- GPU OC'ed = Game freezes randomly.
- GPU Stock = Game freezes randomly.
- GPU and CPU/Cache/RAM Stock = Game freezes randomly.
- GPU and CPU/Cache/RAM Stock and SLI turned off = Game freezes randomly.

So I will back to whatever caused instability in Titanfall as that will be my known GPU OC testing method for the time being. With Dota 2 being the light load stability test. Obviously just playing them since there is no known loop to use.

So I am back to:
- Power Target = 125%
- Temp Limit = 85C
- GPU Offset = 75Mhz
- MEM Offset = 275Mhz
- Overvoltage = 25mV
- KBOOST = Off


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The Cautious One


----------



## nyk20z3

I was never a fan of the circle design but sexy nonetheless.


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all...FINALLY i had get digital DIMM for my asus gtx 980 strix but i dont know how to work whit DIMM yet...
can somebody give me some instructions?
thanks for your help...


----------



## Heimsgard

Just got my MSI gtx 980 gaming. I am replacing a gigabyte 7950 with it.


----------



## PCModderMike

^^beastly


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Tri-sli in the Define r5 soon maybe.. Wish me luck XD


----------



## Valkayria

Got it today. I'll take some pictures this weekend when I Data Vac my rig.


----------



## Artah

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this but anyone know if there is a forum to sell stuff on here? I want to sell my pair of gtx 980 with ek water block+back plate so I can get a Titan X, I wish I had waited, had these cards for less than two months. I may also keep them for my other rigs but might need the funds







Also looking for opinions if that's a good trade or not for heavy gaming.


----------



## gagac1971

http://www.christianpost.com/news/gtx-980-ti-release-pushed-back-to-2016-due-to-production-delays-134699/

i bet that this delay just have to do whit marketing options...cos everything whit nvidia depend now and since ever about what will amd do....
but man between titan x i will wait for gtx 980 ti and for now stick whit asus gtx 980 strix in sli...i just need some 4k monitor....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this but anyone know if there is a forum to sell stuff on here? I want to sell my pair of gtx 980 with ek water block+back plate so I can get a Titan X, I wish I had waited, had these cards for less than two months. I may also keep them for my other rigs but might need the funds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for opinions if that's a good trade or not for heavy gaming.


You can't sell on here. You need at least 35 rep to do so, and your account in good standing.


----------



## gagac1971

hi there how can i sell mine 980 here...my account is ok and i have allot of rep...
how to put something on sale here...can you help me?thank you...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi there how can i sell mine 980 here...my account is ok and i have allot of rep...
> how to put something on sale here...can you help me?thank you...


You need *at least 35* rep you only have 3...

All the rules are listed here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-10-may-2014/0_30


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You need *at least 35* rep you only have 3...
> 
> All the rules are listed here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-10-may-2014/0_30


ah ok thank you....stupid question....how i am making rep?just to know lolol not to make them now....i don't understand meaning of rep....can you explain me man?thank you


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules

Do some reading.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ah ok thank you....stupid question....how i am making rep?just to know lolol not to make them now....i don't understand meaning of rep....can you explain me man?thank you


Here are the basic guidelines for rep.

http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined/0_30


----------



## gagac1971

thank you so much for your help....great!!!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules
> 
> Do some reading.


also thank you for your help:thumb: this is by far the best place where i can relex....every day when i get to home from work the first thing is to see what is going on on my overclock.net....








you are the best and i learned so much here....


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You need *at least 35* rep you only have 3...
> 
> All the rules are listed here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-10-may-2014/0_30


Thanks for the info, this helps tons. I think I'm going to wait for the 980 Ti instead.

Anyway I just hit stable on my evga gtx 980s finally but I keep thinking I can get more juice out of it, here are my settings with OC Scanner from EVGA

@ 1920x1080 stock voltage (I'm scared to burn up my GPUs too fast unless it's common to increase it a bit).
Score 11129 points 185 FPS
110% power target 84c temp target
clock offset +125
mem clock offset +225

Any chance we can add OC%+settings fields on that spread sheet? I'd love to browse around to see what others are getting on their cards without clicking each link.


----------



## EaglePC

EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR Superclocked cannot overclock at all so sad


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR Superclocked cannot overclock at all so sad


Try my settings, I have the same card with 10% OC


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this but anyone know if there is a forum to sell stuff on here? I want to sell my pair of gtx 980 with ek water block+back plate so I can get a Titan X, I wish I had waited, had these cards for less than two months. I may also keep them for my other rigs but might need the funds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for opinions if that's a good trade or not for heavy gaming.


nope, terrible trade. 980 SLI will destroy a single titan x.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> nope, terrible trade. 980 SLI will destroy a single titan x.


True , but with most new games sli profiles are broken or simply missing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> True , but with most new games sli profiles are broken or simply missing.


lol? How do you think people play at 4K with MGPU setups? Fairy dust







?

Sounds to me like you're trying to justify it to yourself. You'll regret it. Buy two or don't buy at all.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> True , but with most new games sli profiles are broken or simply missing.


Can confirm this. There are at least various issues like horrible framedrops in all current ubisoft titles for example. It's only worth it, if you're going to SLI because of certain games that truly support it flawlessly like Frostbite or Cryengine based ones. Star Citizen maybe one of those.

But honistly: Even if I'd prefer a single Titan X, too, I'm going to wait until next year when the pascal architecture is being released. Supposed to be a bombshell.









PS: Some xp by totalbiscuit regarding evolve and SLI:


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> nope, terrible trade. 980 SLI will destroy a single titan x.


I think you can sli titan x, I see the connector (not 100% sure), I wouldn't replace my sli with just 1 unless maybe it's titan z.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules
> 
> Do some reading.


how come I don't see an option to give you rep, is it because you're a forum editor?


----------



## Kindred1

i wanna see the performance of sli 980s and a titan x using DX12 first before i start selling .......i bought my 980s for 430usd each so im still chillin


----------



## GreedyMuffin

3X 980s or a single titan X?


----------



## liberato87

review of the Aquacomputer Kryographics Gtx 980, fullcover waterblock for reference gtx 980

http://www.xtremehardware.com/eng-reviews/aquacomputer-kryographics-gtx-980-acrylic-glass-edition-top-quality-and-performance-2015031710565/


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindred1*
> 
> i wanna see the performance of sli 980s and a titan x using DX12 first before i start selling .......i bought my 980s for 430usd each so im still chillin


This is where I'm at too. I picked up my 2 980s and blocks for a good price. But with as many games that just refuse to scale with multiple cards, I'm debating on dumping the 980s for a single Titan X.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR Superclocked cannot overclock at all so sad


Bummer. I have the ACX version of that card and I got about a 10% overclock on mine, but I think I could squeeze out a little more with some more tweaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules
> 
> Do some reading.
> 
> 
> 
> how come I don't see an option to give you rep, is it because you're a forum editor?
Click to expand...

That's correct, you cannot rep forum staff.


----------



## tcclaviger

Really it is simple math, Titan X has roughly 30% more processing power but is clocked 10% slower and benchmarks posted thus far clearly show the performance gain is pretty linear and makes sense given the increased core count vs decreased core speed. Like the original Titan and the Titan B, it should OC pretty well, but don't expect it to match mhz to mhz with the cards that don't have the extra compute components functional.

Sub 4k realm:

Titan X = GTX 980 + about 20% performance.

GTX 980 + Overclock = roughly 20% perofmance increase.

Titan X + Overclock = roughly 16% performance increase.

Titan X OC vs 980 GTX OC SLI = 980 SLI will destroy the single titan abilities in anything that scales even moderatley well.

Titan X OC SLI vs 980 GTX OC 3Way SLI = This may end up being the point where they level out within a few percent as far as performance goes. The end of the day, to get 3 980s stable at high oc in sli most will water cool, and 3 980s + blocks is nearly the same cost as 2 titan X cards, at this point I would lean towards, spend an extra 200 bucks and do titans.

4k+ realm:
Titan X SLI or bust









Disagree about "most new games", most is a subjective term, and honestly every AAA title I have played or bought since the 980 release has worked pretty well with SLI, so I call BS on your "most games are missing/broken" claim.

Cavaet: When people start modding the bios and hard modding the power delivery resistors on Titan X to allow increased power cap from 275 watts to like 450 and let the girl sing, it will pick up performance, at which point it may be about 30% faster 1v1 against a 980 and I suspect 2 Titan SLI will put a beating on 3 way 980 SLI because of scaling issues in most cases.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So 3X 980 will cost me about 150$ more than a single Titan X. It will crush it right


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> So 3X 980 will cost me about 150$ more than a single Titan X. It will crush it right


No, it's about $400+ more. And that's not including tax in some states/countries. I owe 7.5 or 8% in California







unless I buy from tiger direct.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No, it's about $400+ more. And that's not including tax in some states/countries. I owe 7.5 or 8% in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless I buy from tiger direct.


For me its 150$







I live in norway, a single Titan X cost 1500USD here..


----------



## Artah

The way EVGA's been going on their production, I'll probably not see a pair of titan x hydro until 2017 and gtx 980 ti will be out around 2016 so meh. Why EVGA you say? Is there any other card manufacturers? I didn't notice...


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> The way EVGA's been going on their production, I'll probably not see a pair of titan x hydro until 2017 and gtx 980 ti will be out around 2016 so meh. Why EVGA you say? Is there any other card manufacturers? I didn't notice...


iirc titan x will be like og titan, there will not be custom aib cards, just stock ones with partner labels at most.

-edit- i see they are going to make a hydro copper version, but id place a heft bet that it's just a water block slapped on a reference titan x with a built in oc


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Bummer. I have the ACX version of that card and I got about a 10% overclock on mine, but I think I could squeeze out a little more with some more tweaking.
> That's correct, you cannot rep forum staff.


I have the 04G-P4-2983 which is the ACX 2.0 Superclocked and my OC sucks. I go over 1400 Mhz and the card crashes, so I guess it is what it is and this is my second card since I swapped it out the first time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Bummer. I have the ACX version of that card and I got about a 10% overclock on mine, but I think I could squeeze out a little more with some more tweaking.
> That's correct, you cannot rep forum staff.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 04G-P4-2983 which is the ACX 2.0 Superclocked and my OC sucks. I go over 1400 Mhz and the card crashes, so I guess it is what it is and this is my second card since I swapped it out the first time.
Click to expand...

What's the ASIC quality on your card? GPU-Z shows mine is 70.9%
Are you overvolting and turning on "kboost"?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What's the ASIC quality on your card? GPU-Z shows mine is 70.9%
> Are you overvolting and turning on "kboost"?


76.5% ASIC quality vs. the one I returned which was at 65%. No, I'm not overvolting at all.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have the 04G-P4-2983 which is the ACX 2.0 Superclocked and my OC sucks. I go over 1400 Mhz and the card crashes, so I guess it is what it is and this is my second card since I swapped it out the first time.


There is no way that is your max boost clock. My EVGA Ref SC hits 1413MHz out of the box.


----------



## tcclaviger

ASIC means nothing, nothing whatsoever. Not even a single iota of relevance with how high you can push the cards.

To answer your question, yes 3 way 980s will crush a single titan x in any game that scales with sli in almost all scenarios.

3 980s - 1650-2100 depending which
3 980 blocks - 400

2 titan x - 2000
2 titan blocks - 250

Pick your poison, dimes to dollars they will be within 5% performance in most games and oddly enough, once OCd both will pull similar wattage and cost similar. Makes perfect sense since you end up with equal numbers of ROPs, TMUs, Shaders, etc with both setups. The 980s would be relying on superior gpu and memory clock speed to overcome scaling issues.

@ captain zombie - is that the boost clock claim from gpu-z or the base clock? Keep in mind base clock is much lower than boost, and the gpu boost clock can be off by up to 80mhz from actual speed. Are you hitting TDP limits or temp limits? Any artifact in or just straight driver crashes. Odd, that is the lowest OC I have yet seen for a 980 that isn't hitting TDP/Temp limits.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> iirc titan x will be like og titan, there will not be custom aib cards, just stock ones with partner labels at most.
> 
> -edit- i see they are going to make a hydro copper version, but id place a heft bet that it's just a water block slapped on a reference titan x with a built in oc


I'll take it! Saves me time on shopping/slapping EK blocks+ back plates on and they would probably do it better than me. Those temp pads are tough to cut and align you know. It would suck if they slap in that text that says "limit one per household" on the hydro copper version. So far it's only on the base Titan X model that EVGA put a limit on. I'm doing ok with my 980s though, getting about 60% utilization on Crysis 3. I'm getting close to 1500MHz on boost clock and it's super stable. I hope I get the same performance on battlefield hardline.

Edit: Oops that's supposed to say 1500Mhz... so I changed it.


----------



## Vayne4800

Meh, I don't know what is happening. Even 114% Power Target, 85C Temp Limit and an offset of 35/35 will cause freezes in Dota 2. No crash dump or BSOD. I am getting the feeling it is something else that is causing the issue and not the OC. Something is not working right.

For the record, I used to run Heaven loop for 8 hours straight without a hitch with an offset of 100/400. Now I went back to stock and see if the freeze shows up. So far, Dota 2 has been the game that I can get it to give the problem fast enough.

I am using latest nVidia drivers (hardline ones).


----------



## Artah

Have you tried using a different port to connect to the monitor just for an out of the box experiment?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tried 1502.5Mhz, crashed Fire Strike in 2 seconds.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Got this with 1489.5 though...once
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6281768


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

I think I pushed my 980's as far as I can go on air haha.

CPU: Intel i7 5930K @ 4.5GHZ
GPU: 2x SLI EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 GPU Clock:1381 (1470 Boost) Mem. Clock: 2003
Average FPS: 142.4
Score: 5957
Setting: Extreme HD 1920x1080 8XAA Fullscreen

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=by6ug


----------



## tcclaviger

Perfect example Ann1h1l1st.

GPU-Z reporting 1470 as boost. I garauntee if you open up precision X, you will find your actual boost is higher, probably 1519 or 1531. GPU-Z only reports the minimum max boost, but based on tdp and temp, the cards can and do boost higher.

Like this:


----------



## drop24

My reference cards throttle down 1 bin at 70 degrees for some reason. Is this normal? Anyone to stop it in bios?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> ASIC means nothing, nothing whatsoever. Not even a single iota of relevance with how high you can push the cards.
> 
> To answer your question, yes 3 way 980s will crush a single titan x in any game that scales with sli in almost all scenarios.
> 
> 3 980s - 1650-2100 depending which
> 3 980 blocks - 400
> 
> 2 titan x - 2000
> 2 titan blocks - 250
> 
> Pick your poison, dimes to dollars they will be within 5% performance in most games and oddly enough, once OCd both will pull similar wattage and cost similar. Makes perfect sense since you end up with equal numbers of ROPs, TMUs, Shaders, etc with both setups. The 980s would be relying on superior gpu and memory clock speed to overcome scaling issues.
> 
> @ captain zombie - is that the boost clock claim from gpu-z or the base clock? Keep in mind base clock is much lower than boost, and the gpu boost clock can be off by up to 80mhz from actual speed. Are you hitting TDP limits or temp limits? Any artifact in or just straight driver crashes. Odd, that is the lowest OC I have yet seen for a 980 that isn't hitting TDP/Temp limits.


I wasn't trying to imply a higher ASIC translated to higher overclocks....I apologize if it came off that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I tried 1502.5Mhz, crashed Fire Strike in 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this with 1489.5 though...once
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6281768


Wrong thread?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah...this thread is more active than my own and people here are really nice...sorry


----------



## veedubfreak

Buy 2 Titan X cards with waterblocks or an air ride kit for my bug. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Heh, unless you run triple 4k surround, I can't see any reason to spend 2200 on video cards.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> My reference cards throttle down 1 bin at 70 degrees for some reason. Is this normal? Anyone to stop it in bios?


Yes it is normal.

If you look at GPU-Z, and look at the boost clock, you will see a value. For this lets use mine, 1469.

When I load up a 3D app, it boosts higher than 1469 to 1518. It does this because it is below 70c and below TDP limitations, so the driver/card calculates that it has extra headroom to move up a couple of boost bins.

When you get to 70c, you lose 1 bin of extra boost, but if you look, it will still be above the boost value in GPU-Z.

The GPU-Z value is the "minimum max boost" value assume you are not hitting the thermal limit or TDP limit set.

One solution is to lock it at max boost speed using K-Boost. It will remove the stepped throttling and force it to stay at its max boost clock until it hits the thermal limit or TDP limit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Meh, I don't know what is happening. Even 114% Power Target, 85C Temp Limit and an offset of 35/35 will cause freezes in Dota 2. No crash dump or BSOD. I am getting the feeling it is something else that is causing the issue and not the OC. Something is not working right.
> 
> For the record, I used to run Heaven loop for 8 hours straight without a hitch with an offset of 100/400. Now I went back to stock and see if the freeze shows up. So far, Dota 2 has been the game that I can get it to give the problem fast enough.
> 
> I am using latest nVidia drivers (hardline ones).


I dont know enough about DOTA2 to know if it is heavily CPU bound or just not pushing the cards. But if one of those is the case, I have a similar situation with Diablo 3. My SLI 980s will bench 1500/8000 and play BF4, Tomb Raider, Far Cry 4, and DA:I without a hitch at those high clocks. But if I have even so much as opened Precision X and only set a fan profile, Diablo 3 will crash within a few minutes. D3 does not kick the cards into boost, so I am assuming this is some sort of low usage bug in SLI. Neither card does it alone, and they play D3 just fine as long as I have not tried to overclock them.

Seriously, setting a fan profile with PX will crash D3 in SLI....But BF4 for 2 hours stable at 1500/8k


----------



## tcclaviger

The poorly optomized games that do that are fixed by enabling K-Boost before playing them.

When you open PX it may be interacting with the drivers in a negative way as well. I would start snooping along the lines of differing Vcore applied to each card. Suspect it is applying a certain voltge evenly to both cards, then when you start PX, it is reverting to the failmode where it applies two different voltages to the cards.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know enough about DOTA2 to know if it is heavily CPU bound or just not pushing the cards. But if one of those is the case, I have a similar situation with Diablo 3. My SLI 980s will bench 1500/8000 and play BF4, Tomb Raider, Far Cry 4, and DA:I without a hitch at those high clocks. But if I have even so much as opened Precision X and only set a fan profile, Diablo 3 will crash within a few minutes. D3 does not kick the cards into boost, so I am assuming this is some sort of low usage bug in SLI. Neither card does it alone, and they play D3 just fine as long as I have not tried to overclock them.
> 
> Seriously, setting a fan profile with PX will crash D3 in SLI....But BF4 for 2 hours stable at 1500/8k


Watching PX my SLI 980s never go above 1000 while playing D3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know enough about DOTA2 to know if it is heavily CPU bound or just not pushing the cards. But if one of those is the case, I have a similar situation with Diablo 3. My SLI 980s will bench 1500/8000 and play BF4, Tomb Raider, Far Cry 4, and DA:I without a hitch at those high clocks. But if I have even so much as opened Precision X and only set a fan profile, Diablo 3 will crash within a few minutes. D3 does not kick the cards into boost, so I am assuming this is some sort of low usage bug in SLI. Neither card does it alone, and they play D3 just fine as long as I have not tried to overclock them.
> 
> Seriously, setting a fan profile with PX will crash D3 in SLI....But BF4 for 2 hours stable at 1500/8k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching PX my SLI 980s never go above 1000 while playing D3.
Click to expand...

Yeah, mine stay at 1025, but have no issues monitoring with a background program like HWiNFO, but open up PX, load up D3 and BAM!







TDR


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> The poorly optomized games that do that are fixed by enabling K-Boost before playing them.
> 
> When you open PX it may be interacting with the drivers in a negative way as well. I would start snooping along the lines of differing Vcore applied to each card. Suspect it is applying a certain voltge evenly to both cards, then when you start PX, it is reverting to the failmode where it applies two different voltages to the cards.


I agree, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Latest Benches:

Firestrike: 23448

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4353845

Valley: 5982 @ 143 FPS


----------



## VitorUrameshi

Good evening!

This week bought a Gtx 980, to be exact it was this model:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2981-KR

Just did not get the SC model because I live in Brazil and the price difference between one and another is 100 reais or more.

It came with the BIOS 84.04.1F.00.82, I saw on the site TechPowerUp that came out a new BIOS SC model (84.04.31.00.83), can I change the BIOS by nvFlash without risk of losing the card?

I do not have much experience in exchange bios.

Sorry for my bad english, I'm using google translator.

Who can help me I will be grateful.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Well, I guess my 560ti's are going on e-bay since I just ordered an EVGA SC reference 980.
> 
> Prices were not bad, convert $ to £, then add 20% for sales tax and you are at what I paid. Not such a rip off after all.
> 
> Have EK run out of stock, or have they yet to have any?


Were you able to sell you 560? I have one that I need to get rid of.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitorUrameshi*
> 
> Good evening!
> 
> This week bought a Gtx 980, to be exact it was this model:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2981-KR
> 
> Just did not get the SC model because I live in Brazil and the price difference between one and another is 100 reais or more.
> 
> It came with the BIOS 84.04.1F.00.82, I saw on the site TechPowerUp that came out a new BIOS SC model (84.04.31.00.83), can I change the BIOS by nvFlash without risk of losing the card?
> 
> I do not have much experience in exchange bios.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, I'm using google translator.
> 
> Who can help me I will be grateful.


Call EVGA and they will email you the update BIOS. It's easy to do.

Unfortunately my FTW just would not run any games (stock or OC), although I could OC to 1500 and it survived Firestrike. It would crash within 30 seconds of staring a game. Mine RMA'd card is due today, so hopefully it's ok. The card was bad because I reinstalled the 680s and no problem what so ever. They were cool and did a cross shipment.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Yesterday ordered a Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB STRIX


----------



## sblantipodi

should we hurry up to buy the Titan X?


----------



## gagac1971

you know if we had money to spend every 1 year on titan x will be awesome...but next year or even from here 5 month will come out gtx 980 ti whit say 6 gb of ram.is a lot of money for the graphic cards...
i am on asus gtx 980 strix...i am debating should get another 980 for sli or sell this card and get some titanx...or stay put and wait for next generation cards...


----------



## tcclaviger

Personally, Im waiting for post maxwell titans to swap out my 980s, as it is, Titan X SLI would be more of a side grade anyway.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Personally, Im waiting for post maxwell titans to swap out my 980s, as it is, Titan X SLI would be more of a side grade anyway.


maybe i will get another 980 and stick there until next year....
is starting to be so hard to follow all of those graphic cards releases...money money money....


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> maybe i will get another 980 and stick there until next year....
> is starting to be so hard to follow all of those graphic cards releases...money money money....


I agree with it being hard to follow the card releases. I have 2x 680s and didn't realize they are like a thing of the past - haha! - but it has been 3 years this month since I purchased them and 3 years in the computer world is old. I'm trying something new. I just a single 980 FTW and will see it goes, but more likely than not, I will grab a 2nd 980 at some point. This or these will be my card(s) for the next 3 years.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I agree with it being hard to follow the card releases. I have 2x 680s and didn't realize they are like a thing of the past - haha! - but it has been 3 years this month since I purchased them and 3 years in the computer world is old. I'm trying something new. I just a single 980 FTW and will see it goes, but more likely than not, I will grab a 2nd 980 at some point. This or these will be my card(s) for the next 3 years.


so many things to upgrade....man is so hard


----------



## gagac1971

i am consider myself lucky...
i have i7 4790k gtx 980 3 ssd 500gb ....and so on...
i will get another 980 and close the door until next year...


----------



## VitorUrameshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Call EVGA and they will email you the update BIOS. It's easy to do.
> 
> Unfortunately my FTW just would not run any games (stock or OC), although I could OC to 1500 and it survived Firestrike. It would crash within 30 seconds of staring a game. Mine RMA'd card is due today, so hopefully it's ok. The card was bad because I reinstalled the 680s and no problem what so ever. They were cool and did a cross shipment.


Thanks for the reply!
I will do as you advised me and I will talk to EVGA and see if I can change the BIOS.

Good luck with your RMA.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Lets see those 980's!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Lets see those 980's!


lol wait for meeeee in some days also add another 980!!!!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Lets see those 980's!


lol wait for me,just some days away from another 980....


----------



## Neb9

Whats the max voltage with a 980 classy?

With everything but volts mod done to increase it.


----------



## Methodical

Update: I received my RMA'd card from EVGA and so far I am running at 1502 MHz in BF3 (going to keep pushing OC evelope to see how far I can go) and no crashes so far. It initially crashed when I 1st installed and setup the card, but after a reboot, it's been stable. Hopefully, I have no more issues. So far happy. One thing I do notice is the other card voltage was higher than the new card (1.212 vs 1.2).

I know there are many folks who believe the term "refurbish" is a bad thing, but I can tell you from buying high end photography equipment that is nonsense; they are concerned that it's not new anymore. Let me say this, when it's refurbished it gets hands on attention (i.e.actual quality assurance review) which ensures that it's within specs and tested as oppose to grabbing every 10th off the assembly line QC (my card being one of those most likely). I'd buy refurbished over new anytime if the price is right because of the specific hands on attention they receive. As a matter of fact, I plan to contact EVGA to see if I get one of the refurbished units, if I decide to SLI the 980.

Good luck with yours...Al


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Update: I received my RMA'd card from EVGA and so far I am running at 1502 MHz in BF3 (going to keep pushing OC evelope to see how far I can go) and no crashes so far. It initially crashed when I 1st installed and setup the card, but after a reboot, it's been stable. Hopefully, I have no more issues. So far happy. One thing I do notice is the other card voltage was higher than the new card (1.212 vs 1.2).
> 
> I know there are many folks who believe the term "refurbish" is a bad thing, but I can tell you from buying high end photography equipment that is nonsense; they are concerned that it's not new anymore. Let me say this, when it's refurbished it gets hands on attention (i.e.actual quality assurance review) which ensures that it's within specs and tested as oppose to grabbing every 10th off the assembly line QC (my card being one of those most likely). I'd buy refurbished over new anytime if the price is right because of the specific hands on attention they receive. As a matter of fact, I plan to contact EVGA to see if I get one of the refurbished units, if I decide to SLI the 980.
> 
> Good luck with yours...Al


1502 boost clock or base?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> 1502 boost clock or base?


Sorry, I believe it's boost, but correct if I am wrong. It's the FTW model and the stock speed is 1279 MHz and I added +110 to the GPU clock and it max at 1502 MHz. It gave a 12383 Strike Force score. Let me know.

Thanks...Al


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Sorry, I believe it's boost, but correct if I am wrong. It's the FTW model and the stock speed is 1279 MHz and I added +110 to the GPU clock and it max at 1502 MHz. It gave a 12383 Strike Force score. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks...Al


So your base clock would be 1389 and your boost is probably 1502. If you turn on KBoost in Precision X you'll be able to tell your max boost clock.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> So your base clock would be 1389 and your boost is probably 1502. If you turn on KBoost in Precision X you'll be able to tell your max boost clock.


Nowcorrect me if I'm wrong, but I thoighf its not possible to disable kboost. In PX, when you enable kboost, it should then run the card at the full voltage constantly...


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Nowcorrect me if I'm wrong, but I thoighf its not possible to disable kboost. In PX, when you enable kboost, it should then run the card at the full voltage constantly...


KBoost runs the card at the max boost speed from wherever your base clocks. You'll have to overvolt the card to get it to run at max volts. My benchmark profile is using +87 overvolt to get the clocks stable.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> So your base clock would be 1389 and your boost is probably 1502. If you turn on KBoost in Precision X you'll be able to tell your max boost clock.


Thanks for the clarification. So, I am adding only to the boost clock then, right. And, yes it boosts to 1502 when gaming or running benchmarks. It's actually boosting more than the +110 Iadded then.

Question, what is the purpose of adding (boosting) the memory clock? What's the beneift?

Card specs:
1279MHz Base Clock
1380MHz Boost Clock

I like this card when compared to my 2x 680s for how cooler it runs and lower fan speed. This card runs 10* cooler (60* vs 70*) and almost at 1/2 the speed - 75% vs 44%


----------



## Methodical

How do I join? I know I have to have a GPU-z validation, but then what?

Thanks...Al


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. So, I am adding only to the boost clock then, right. And, yes it boosts to 1502 when gaming or running benchmarks. It's actually boosting more than the +110 Iadded then.
> 
> Question, what is the purpose of adding (boosting) the memory clock? What's the beneift?
> 
> Card specs:
> 1279MHz Base Clock
> 1380MHz Boost Clock
> 
> I like this card when compared to my 2x 680s for how cooler it runs and lower fan speed. This card runs 10* cooler (60* vs 70*) and almost at 1/2 the speed - 75% vs 44%


Well when you add +110 you are actually increasing your base clock speed so the boost will be off of whatever you change your base to.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> How do I join? I know I have to have a GPU-z validation, but then what?
> 
> Thanks...Al


Google doc form


----------



## PCModderMike

Finally found a backplate for my 980









__
https://flic.kr/p/16888929365


----------



## SalmonTaco

Wow Mike that looks awesome!









Honestly the backplate was part of the reason I bought the Gigabyte version of the 980. I still find it odd that a lot of GTX 970s come with a backplate but almost every 980 lacks one.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Latest Benches:
> 
> Firestrike: 23448
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4353845
> 
> Valley: 5982 @ 143 FPS


I am at 19800 on firestrike and 116FPS on Valley. I have a 4.2Ghz 5930k with uncore 4Ghz, 2666 15-15-15-35-T1 16GB and stock clocked SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. Everything is on air.

How can you achieve such high results and how confident of your stability on each OC? Especially the GPUs.

Edit: I went back a few posts and found your settings. Still, your score seems too high for your OC. The best I ever achieved was 21000 in Firestrike and 120FPS on Valley with 4.3Ghz and GPUs OCed to 1466Mhz/7800Mhz boost clocks. So I don't get why only a 200Mhz on CPU and a difference of +10/+200Mhz on GPU/MEME will add another 2500 points in Firestrike and 23FPS more on Valley!

Don't get me wrong, you have screenshots to prove your results, I just don't understand such difference.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I am at 19800 on firestrike and 116FPS on Valley. I have a 4.2Ghz 5930k with uncore 4Ghz, 2666 15-15-15-35-T1 16GB and stock clocked SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. Everything is on air.
> 
> How can you achieve such high results and how confident of your stability on each OC? Especially the GPUs.
> 
> Edit: I went back a few posts and found your settings. Still, your score seems too high for your OC. The best I ever achieved was 21000 in Firestrike and 120FPS on Valley with 4.3Ghz and GPUs OCed to 1466Mhz/7800Mhz boost clocks. So I don't get why only a 200Mhz on CPU and a difference of +10/+200Mhz on GPU/MEME will add another 2500 points in Firestrike and 23FPS more on Valley!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you have screenshots to prove your results, I just don't understand such difference.


For Firestrike this is my profile on Pecision X:



For Valley this is my PX profile:



My 5930k is OC'd to 4.6 ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## Vayne4800

Mind blown!

And your 24/7 clocks?


----------



## Methodical

Question. My gpu clock is not idling down. I was told that this is normal with 2 monitors connected, but it was clocked down after I first installed it. Is this true? If not, what should I check to see the cause?

Thanks...Al


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Just ran another VB to see if I could get over 6,000 and these cards still are squeezing out results!





Here is my 24/7 clock for just gaming like BF4, Skyrim etc etc.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have an very important question to ask you...
i am about to get brand new gtx 980....from what i hear not every cards are voltage unlocked via bios mod....
what card should i get that will permit me to rise voltage via bios?
i had asus strix and card is voltage locked even in bios modded...i know there is shamino tool but i am looking for the card which will be voltage modded via bios...
from there what do you thing between this cards?
reference evga gtx 980 sc
evga gtx 980 FTW
evga gtx 980 sc acx
gigabyte gtx 980 g1 gaming


----------



## Renairy

Hi all,
Just picked up a gtx 980 poseidon. now it is doing only 1.212v no matter what +voltage i apply in evga precision X

Is this normal? is there any way to use more voltage without flashing bios ?
cheers


----------



## gagac1971

asus gtx 900 series srtix are voltage locked in bios and they have two voltage regulators from there is impossible to over volt via bios.there is shamino tool which is possible to over volt ...


----------



## angelodevil

Hello
I have a Gigabyte GV-N980G1 gaming with biosbios 84.04.28.00.5C (f10) Now I would like to put the new bios F11, but I have already tried the program vga_ @ bios me error and nvflash installs it but I crashed the card. How can I fix there the new update for my card?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Just ran another VB to see if I could get over 6,000 and these cards still are squeezing out results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 24/7 clock for just gaming like BF4, Skyrim etc etc.


Curious. I noticed the PhysX box isn't check on the GPU-z shot. Is that an over clocking trick?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Google doc form


Thanks


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Curious. I noticed the PhysX box isn't check on the GPU-z shot. Is that an over clocking trick?


I have my CPU set to PhysX in the Control Panel


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Wow Mike that looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the backplate was part of the reason I bought the Gigabyte version of the 980. I still find it odd that a lot of GTX 970s come with a backplate but almost every 980 lacks one.


Thanks! I also find it odd. I personally think with current generation high end cards, such as the 970 and 980, backplates should be completely standard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Google doc form
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hello everyone, I am planning on a step up to the 980 from my 970 FTW+ I am looking at the short list and it lists the 980 P/N 04G-P4-2981-KR as the model i can step up to which is ACX 2.0. I am planning on using Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates and my question is that does this model that I linked use a reference PCB design? I am having some trouble locating some information on the PCB layout or am not looking in the right place.

Before anyone asks why am I getting rid of my 970FTW+, No waterblocks(deal breaker) won't fit it and not to mention the memory segmentation problem. When I bought it, they were working on waterblocks for it and then a few weeks later, the ACX 2.0 ones would not fit due to EVGA extending the PCB on the 970 FTW+ and the new SSC.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am planning on a step up to the 980 from my 970 FTW+ I am looking at the short list and it lists the 980 P/N 04G-P4-2981-KR as the model i can step up to which is ACX 2.0. I am planning on using Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates and my question is that does this model that I linked use a reference PCB design? I am having some trouble locating some information on the PCB layout or am not looking in the right place.
> 
> Before anyone asks why am I getting rid of my 970FTW+, No waterblocks(deal breaker) won't fit it and not to mention the memory segmentation problem. When I bought it, they were working on waterblocks for it and then a few weeks later, the ACX 2.0 ones would not fit due to EVGA extending the PCB on the 970 FTW+ and the new SSC.


I would do it... My guess is that it would cost about $200 more, then the $100-$120 for the waterblock. Like I said, I would do it.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hi all,
> Just picked up a gtx 980 poseidon. now it is doing only 1.212v no matter what +voltage i apply in evga precision X
> 
> Is this normal? is there any way to use more voltage without flashing bios ?
> cheers


You are not voltage locked or limited in anyway, that is the good news.

The bad news is that no software will correctly read the core voltage once it exceeds 1.2125 volts and instead will always report 1.212 volts, with the sole exception of Hwinfo64, however, even that application is pretty far off the actual voltage.

More good news, there is not a lot of headroom underwater cooling and the stock bios to increase the core speed using increased voltage.

Yet more good news, all Asus Poseidon/Strix cards already apply more than 1.2125 voltage at max boost, they go to the 1.281 voltage target bin. So you will already almost certainly be able to OC it to 15xx/8xxx right out of the box as it comes. If you want to go significantly higher, you will require the LN2 BIOS flashed into the card and lots of cooling









Head over to the kinpin cooling forum under shamino's lair for the skinny on the Strix 980. There is a software tool that takes like 2 seconds to adjust the core voltage









If you want a higher voltage BIOS, so it boots into a higher vcore state every time, you will need to change cards to the Kingpin, Matrix, or one of the few other cards that will actually take BIOS voltage changes.


----------



## Vayne4800

So I am not even stable on +35/+35 Offset, 111% Power Target and 85C Temp Limit. Temperatures are below 75C. I get freezes in Dota 2 easily in a span of 1-2 hours. I have EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0V. I even went again to test my CPU/Cache/RAM stability via RB 8 hour Stresstest and passed it with flying colors. Not even a freeze at the end. I used to get USB disconnected msg and even fixed that, so far, via upping PCH I/O Voltage to 1.51V.

Note that I can run a benchmark Firestrike at 124%/85C/+100/+400 and loop eight hours of Heaven at max settings without fail.

When I run stock GPU settings, Dota 2 never froze, so far.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So I am not even stable on +35/+35 Offset, 111% Power Target and 85C Temp Limit. Temperatures are below 75C. I get freezes in Dota 2 easily in a span of 1-2 hours. I have EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0V. I even went again to test my CPU/Cache/RAM stability via RB 8 hour Stresstest and passed it with flying colors. Not even a freeze at the end. I used to get USB disconnected msg and even fixed that, so far, via upping PCH I/O Voltage to 1.51V.
> 
> Note that I can run a benchmark Firestrike at 124%/85C/+100/+400 and loop eight hours of Heaven at max settings without fail.
> 
> When I run stock GPU settings, Dota 2 never froze, so far.


Dota 2 is probably not optimized very well. I cannot run ESO with an OC because it freezes. It's the only game I have that I can't run OC settings on.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Dota 2 is probably not optimized very well. I cannot run ESO with an OC because it freezes. It's the only game I have that I can't run OC settings on.


Hey man, not sure about your comment there. If it works on Stock and freezes on OC, doesn't that simply mean the OC is unstable? I can't see how this is related to engine optimization. Please excuse me if this post reads aggressive, since it isn't the intention.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. My gpu clock is not idling down. I was told that this is normal with 2 monitors connected, but it was clocked down after I first installed it. Is this true? If not, what should I check to see the cause?
> 
> Thanks...Al


Missmatching refresh rates like 144Hz | 60Hz for example will keep the core & memory at a higher frequency.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Missmatching refresh rates like 144Hz | 60Hz for example will keep the core & memory at a higher frequency.


Thanks. I spoke with EVGA and was told that Google Chrome tends to use the GPU and will grab what it can. I've noticed when I open a web page in Google Chrome the gpu spikes and sometimes hangs there, so it's probably some programs that I did/don't know running is causing this.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks. I spoke with EVGA and was told that Google Chrome tends to use the GPU and will grab what it can. I've noticed when I open a web page in Google Chrome the gpu spikes and sometimes hangs there, so it's probably some programs that I did/don't know running is causing this.


That's true. As probably everyone else I had the same issue. A possible solution is to set a FPS limit for Chrome (e.g. via Nvidia Inspector) that matches the screen refresh rates. At 60FPS I managed to get rid of any frequrency increases, at 120FPS limited the spikes at least.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> That's true. As probably everyone else I had the same issue. A possible solution is to set a FPS limit for Chrome (e.g. via Nvidia Inspector) that matches the screen refresh rates. At 60FPS I managed to get rid of any frequrency increases, at 120FPS limited the spikes at least.


Thanks. I will look into that. Is Nvidia inspector part of the Nvidia control panel?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks. I will look into that. Is Nvidia inspector part of the Nvidia control panel?


No, but you can download it here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html

You'll have to click the tool near the driver version. Then enter "Chrome" into the search bar, then look for "Frame rate limiter" under "Sync and refresh".


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> No, but you can download it here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html
> 
> You'll have to click the tool near the driver version. Then enter "Chrome" into the search bar, then look for "Frame rate limiter" under "Sync and refresh".


Thanks, much obliged.

Al


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Hey man, not sure about your comment there. If it works on Stock and freezes on OC, doesn't that simply mean the OC is unstable? I can't see how this is related to engine optimization. Please excuse me if this post reads aggressive, since it isn't the intention.


Well I can run any other game with my Overclock except ESO, so I'm blaming it on ESO not being optimized lol.


----------



## BGaming

Is there a way to get more voltage on a EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0??? so far my higest voltage is 1.312v from stock that was 1.242v. I see in MSI AB that its says 1.275 but on the BIOS is set to 1.312V but if I try to put the sliders for more voltage it seems that nothing happens because i cant get any higher oc. Any suggestions?


----------



## hertz9753

Tiny BG, ssssh.


----------



## bayz11

Hello there, i have asus poseidon gtx 980. As i try to oc the card, i never can pass 1500mhz even i use 1.3v on the card using mod bios 980_80. i try using matrix and strix bios also cant oc pass 1500mhz. the best i can go is at 1450mhz at stock volt.Whenever i put more voltage at my card is just become black screen and get error while testing with 3dmark. anyone can give advice so i can reach 1500mhz ? especially people who also own asus poseidon gtx 980.

thank you


----------



## johnygfunk

Hi all - just picked up an msi gtx 980 gaming and I've been trying to find this answer in overclocking guides but no one seems to mention it. The idea of longevity. It is discussed significantly in CPU overclocking but not much in gpu or at least not with the 980.

I have a very low ASIC (64.8% - if I remember correctly) but it seems to overclock well. My question is, is upping the TDP going to decrease longevity significantly - or is temperature the main concern (similarly to CPU overclocking Temp and voltage go hand in hand, decreasing temp means you can run a higher voltage etc.)?

Right now I am at work but will post screen shots later but I've overclocked the gpu to the following in MSI Afterburner:

TDP=105%
Core clock + 165 which boosts in Unigine Heaven to 1501Mhz (also boosts to that in Dirt 3 and BF4)
Memory + 450

Those settings are completely stable in gaming (multiple games for hours) and benchmarking.

My Unigine Heaven score is between 1890-1895 on average. Highest temp I've hit is 73c.

So I'm comfortable with this overclock but any higher and I get artifacts and too much higher causes driver crashes. I know if I raise TDP I can get higher as I've done 112-115% and it allows bumping both a bit higher.

Anyhow, is above 100% TDP dangerous to the gpu's longevity, and has anyone seen issues? I'm on air with the stock cooler but it's nearly silent even when benching - most of the time the fan is off.

Is running +122% TDP and not adjusting voltage going to cause issues? I'm fairly certain I can push higher but want to be safe.

Thank you.


----------



## jdstock76

What do you think is the lowest possible wattage PSU I could get away with going SLI with 2x 980's?

I currently have a 750w and a 3770K OC'd to 4.7GHz.

I had 2x 770's running great except I think I was a tick under powered when I would try to overclock them. I only have the one 980 atm but will be getting a second one. Yes I realize that two 770's beat a 980 but I'm making to jump to 1440 or 4k soon.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

750W should be fine. I like to have a little extra room, so I think my 850W has a great cushion. I also picked up some 980s.


----------



## drop24

I have 2 over clocked 980s and over clocked 4790k and have yet to break 600w draw. 750w PSU would be the lowest I would go though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What do you think is the lowest possible wattage PSU I could get away with going SLI with 2x 980's?
> 
> I currently have a 750w and a 3770K OC'd to 4.7GHz.
> 
> I had 2x 770's running great except I think I was a tick under powered when I would try to overclock them. I only have the one 980 atm but will be getting a second one. Yes I realize that two 770's beat a 980 but I'm making to jump to 1440 or 4k soon.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> 750W should be fine. I like to have a little extra room, so I think my 850W has a great cushion. I also picked up some 980s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I have 2 over clocked 980s and over clocked 4790k and have yet to break 600w draw. 750w PSU would be the lowest I would go though.


Thanks! Gets me in the ballpark. +rep to both.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bayz11*
> 
> Hello there, i have asus poseidon gtx 980. As i try to oc the card, i never can pass 1500mhz even i use 1.3v on the card using mod bios 980_80. i try using matrix and strix bios also cant oc pass 1500mhz. the best i can go is at 1450mhz at stock volt.Whenever i put more voltage at my card is just become black screen and get error while testing with 3dmark. anyone can give advice so i can reach 1500mhz ? especially people who also own asus poseidon gtx 980.
> 
> thank you


Read through this

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

Card on water or air?


----------



## bayz11

thank you.i was planning to use on water as soon as i got my barb fitting for the card.i managed to get 1478mhz last night without adding volt at all.i try to read the link you gave me later on


----------



## tcclaviger

If you find right around 1500/8000 is your max without increasing voltage at all once you are water cooled, it is the normal range for the Strix/Poseidon.

From there it depends on cooling and how much voltage you are willing to throw at ti


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What do you think is the lowest possible wattage PSU I could get away with going SLI with 2x 980's?
> 
> I currently have a 750w and a 3770K OC'd to 4.7GHz.
> 
> I had 2x 770's running great except I think I was a tick under powered when I would try to overclock them. I only have the one 980 atm but will be getting a second one. Yes I realize that two 770's beat a 980 but I'm making to jump to 1440 or 4k soon.


You are good with 750. I ran 2 680s with a ton a crap connected, including 2 monitors, one being U3011 (95-100w I think alone) and OC'd CPU on the Corsair AX750 (80% eff) and I had over 100w to spare. Now that I have just 1x 980. I have about 300w to spare. If I decided to go 980 sli, I would still have close to 200w to spare as they would be about 60w lower than my previous 680s. Basically, the 2x 980s = 330w vs 2x 680s = 390w.

So, save your money.


----------



## tcclaviger

As Methodical says but, it depends on your build, but most people will be ok with a 750w with 980 SLI, and probalby all 4 core i7s setups.

The only people who need to look higher for 980 SLI are 6/8 core i7s highly OCd when using 980s high OCd at the same time.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> As Methodical says but, it depends on your build, but most people will be ok with a 750w with 980 SLI, and probalby all 4 core i7s setups.
> 
> The only people who need to look higher for 980 SLI are 6/8 core i7s highly OCd when using 980s high OCd at the same time.


Yeah. I am running my 5820K at 4.625Ghz 1.265V, then 2x 980a 1530/1900 1.275V.

That is alot more than a stock i7 4770K & 980 sli.


----------



## fishingfanatic

One must remember that running a psu close to it's max for long periods of time will definitely shorten it's lifespan.

I don't recall where, but if I remember correctly a good rule of thumb is 60-70 % of max capacity is generally where your psu should be.

Like a race car, even though it's made for running full out, that's not going to promote longevity.

Even an 850 would be a better choice imho.

I'm no expert, not even close, but that extra little bit can't hurt and the psu will only draw what it needs anyway.

FF


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> One must remember that running a psu close to it's max for long periods of time will definitely shorten it's lifespan.


Same thing with overclocking / overvolting, isn't it?







Nothing I wouldn't really worry about, but plausible of course. Luckily Corsair (amongst others) gives a 7 year warranty on their premium PSUs.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Damn! I got a really nice offer for a third GTX 980 reference card from Evga, i will buy that instead of buying two ek blocks & backplates for my cirrent GTX 980 G1 sli, you guys think?

I`ve got the Asus X99-E WS, so i can put the cards wherever i want.

I need your input, i can always put the cards under water later some time tho, so more PPD, and more game performance as i game on 1x Rog swift.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Up to you, tri isn't as big of a performance jump as sli, but why not try it?

You can always get some uniblocks or something may come up for ya later.

FF


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah. I am running my 5820K at 4.625Ghz 1.265V, then 2x 980a 1530/1900 1.275V.
> 
> That is alot more than a stock i7 4770K & 980 sli.


How many watts does it pull from the wall? Curious.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn! I got a really nice offer for a third GTX 980 reference card from Evga, i will buy that instead of buying two ek blocks & backplates for my cirrent GTX 980 G1 sli, you guys think?
> 
> I`ve got the Asus X99-E WS, so i can put the cards wherever i want.
> 
> I need your input, i can always put the cards under water later some time tho, so more PPD, and more game performance as i game on 1x Rog swift.


Depends on your budget. If you're clearly willing to spend more money for the water blocks, why not. Otherwise i'd stick with 2x SLI and squeeze out some more performance since 2 cards scale much better in many scenarios.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn! I got a really nice offer for a third GTX 980 reference card from Evga, i will buy that instead of buying two ek blocks & backplates for my cirrent GTX 980 G1 sli, you guys think?
> 
> I`ve got the Asus X99-E WS, so i can put the cards wherever i want.
> 
> I need your input, i can always put the cards under water later some time tho, so more PPD, and more game performance as i game on 1x Rog swift.


If you're only running one ROG Swift, and it's 2560X1440, I think there's no reason at all to get a third 980. I'm sure your two 980's as is allow you to max out all your games. So if it were me, I would use that $$ to go ahead and invest in blocks and get my loop setup.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> ...
> 
> Like a race car, even though it's made for running full out, that's not going to promote longevity...
> 
> FF


Yes, but race cars are typically built for a race season. Also, when you build a race car or anything high performance you know things will break because it's not the "ordinary" run of the mill thing and you are pushing things to the limit, just as we do with our computer builds. Of course you try to minimize it. So, you go in knowing it's going to cost money at some point otherwise why build scared - that's when you mess up.







Push the envelope to see how far you can go. I like to try and get to that edge personally, squeeze out that last little bit of juice.

I have a Cobra and built it for nitrous. I know I could blow a head gasket at anytime (yes you built to minimize the chances), but that won't stop me.







If I do, I just break it down, wash, rinse and repeat. The thrill.









With that said, if you are buying a PSU, for $20 more, it's a no brainer to get the 850 over the 750. If you already have the 750, then save you dough.

Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you're only running one ROG Swift, and it's 2560X1440, I think there's no reason at all to get a third 980. I'm sure your two 980's as is allow you to max out all your games.


I can do that with 2560x1600 (single though) and 1x 980. Although, I love to do overkill sometimes.


----------



## bayz11

I Try the mod bios 980_80.rom from other website.but got no luck to oc my poseidon over 1500mhz, max volt i put is 1.32.i put it on water already.the most stable i can get is 1470mhz/8000mhz with max limit power and 1.23 volt.i put on test with unigine heaven benchmark 4.0 overnight.if anyone got poseidon bios setting that i can use to past the 1500mhz wall?i still dont understand how to use rom tweaker thought.and i also oc my monitor to 120mhz, maybe that is the problem i hit the wall at 1470?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you're only running one ROG Swift, and it's 2560X1440, I think there's no reason at all to get a third 980. I'm sure your two 980's as is allow you to max out all your games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that with 2560x1600 (single though) and 1x 980. Although, I love to do overkill sometimes.
Click to expand...

Same. My single 980 handles all my games just fine on my 2560x1440 Crossover 27Q....but I do understand the epeen needs and wanting a little overkill...plus you could always look at it as future proofing.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> How many watts does it pull from the wall? Curious.


Hey man, I have lost my Corsair link cable, but when i am at the mall i can buy a wall socket thingy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Up to you, tri isn't as big of a performance jump as sli, but why not try it?
> 
> You can always get some uniblocks or something may come up for ya later.
> 
> FF


Yeah, I am 15 though, so no experince whatsoever with sli until i got 980 sli. will put my custom loop back togheter today probably.









Alsom i am folding 80% of the time, so the PPD is why i want to get the third. the scaling is okay i guess, after i have seen the reviews, but those reviews are on stock, i will stock overclock and overvolt, 3x 980s in a define r5.. thermal sucide


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The shop i talked to ordered the last block they didnt have in store for me, i am feeling a bit guilty for not buying it, will buy it later though...

I cant max games at 1440P and 144Hz, and i am folding 80% of da time. so a third one will do me better i believe.

If you are in my situation, what would you do (Nb, a big part is that i am folding, and barerly playing games anymore, 0-2Hrs a day







)

Thank you really much!


----------



## electro2u

One of my 980s just up and died. No clue why. There was no event it just isn't showing up in Bios anymore. Never had a gpu just quietly go in the night before. Kinda unpleasant.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Nooo! That's terrible electro2u. I hope it gets resolved.










Have you tried moving it to a different PCIe slot or have you tried it on another machine? Could be the mobo.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Nooo! That's terrible electro2u. I hope it gets resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried moving it to a different PCIe slot or have you tried it on another machine? Could be the mobo.


I haven't yet everything's under water. Could be the pcie slot I guess. Main card is working fine. the evga acx 2.0 that isn't working anymore had bad coil whine and wouldn't overclock much so maybe it was on its way out from the start?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I dropped the 980 Tri-Sli, since the store (techbay.no) was ordering gpu blocks just for me, i felt guilty, so i bought the blocks and all!









Hope my Xtx 360mm rad will keep up though!







))))

I feel good, i feel like i did the right thing!


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I dropped the 980 Tri-Sli, since the store (techbay.no) was ordering gpu blocks just for me, i felt guilty, so i bought the blocks and all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my Xtx 360mm rad will keep up though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))
> 
> I feel good, i feel like i did the right thing!


It's not like, it IS the right thing.







Maybe you should get another single rad, depending on your CPU's heat output.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It's not like, it IS the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get another single rad, depending on your CPU's heat output.


Well i feel so when they ordered spefically for me though. That does worry me about my rads. i cant afford a new one now, buy maybe later i can buy a new case and another rad. I have my Cpu overclocked to 4.75Ghz 1.310V, but will move down to 4.625Ghz 1.265V for my new 24/7.









My components should be okay, i am running 1530Mhz/1900 on air, expecting 1600Mhz/2000Mhz for benchmarks, and 1580/2000Mhz on 24/7 2477.









Sounds realistic?


----------



## jezzer

I was going to skip 9x series but as i need to make a second build decided to get the PNY Pure Performance OC2
Will arrive here tomorrow. Its one of the newer 980s and supposed to be pretty fast.
Was going to get the G1 but this one is supposed to have white leds and its going in a white case


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well i feel so when they ordered spefically for me though. That does worry me about my rads. i cant afford a new one now, buy maybe later i can buy a new case and another rad. I have my Cpu overclocked to 4.75Ghz 1.310V, but will move down to 4.625Ghz 1.265V for my new 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My components should be okay, i am running 1530Mhz/1900 on air, expecting 1600Mhz/2000Mhz for benchmarks, and 1580/2000Mhz on 24/7 2477.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds realistic?


After switching my 980 to liquid cooling i primary gained a quite impressive VRAM clock boost +150MHz offset compared to +500 with one of the best custom air coolers. Gained ~+30MHz core clock to now 1530MHz @ 1,225V. After half an hour of BF4 (120FPS capped) so ~80-90% GPU load and ~50% CPU load ([email protected] 4,7GHz, 1,255V) I hit ~40°C GPU temp @ 22°C ambient temp. Fans and Pump set to near silent performance (1x 360 + 1x 140 rad).


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Same. My single 980 handles all my games just fine on my 2560x1440 Crossover 27Q....but I do understand the epeen needs and wanting a little overkill...plus you could always look at it as future proofing.


You know, I decided to try and be reasonable this go round. I had 560 sli and 680 sli and said this time around, just get 1 GPU that will get the job done, which I did. I am going to try and stay clean for as long as I can.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> After switching my 980 to liquid cooling i primary gained a quite impressive VRAM clock boost +150MHz offset compared to +500 with one of the best custom air coolers. Gained ~+30MHz core clock to now 1530MHz @ 1,225V. After half an hour of BF4 (120FPS capped) so ~80-90% GPU load and ~50% CPU load ([email protected] 4,7GHz, 1,255V) I hit ~40°C GPU temp @ 22°C ambient temp. Fans and Pump set to near silent performance (1x 360 + 1x 140 rad).


Question. Is the 1530 the base (core) clock and it boost higher or is that the boost clock? I just want to make sure as I get the terminology mixed up.

Thanks


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Is the 1530 the base (core) clock and it boost higher or is that the boost clock? I just want to make sure as I get the terminology mixed up.
> 
> Thanks


It's the max boost clock I've set. But due to the very low core temps the card never clocks down.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> After switching my 980 to liquid cooling i primary gained a quite impressive VRAM clock boost +150MHz offset compared to +500 with one of the best custom air coolers. Gained ~+30MHz core clock to now 1530MHz @ 1,225V. After half an hour of BF4 (120FPS capped) so ~80-90% GPU load and ~50% CPU load ([email protected] 4,7GHz, 1,255V) I hit ~40°C GPU temp @ 22°C ambient temp. Fans and Pump set to near silent performance (1x 360 + 1x 140 rad).


Awesome, i guess i`ll be fine if i up the fan speed a bit then.









Thanks for youre help, Rep deserved!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> The shop i talked to ordered the last block they didnt have in store for me, i am feeling a bit guilty for not buying it, will buy it later though...
> 
> I cant max games at 1440P and 144Hz, and i am folding 80% of da time. so a third one will do me better i believe.
> 
> If you are in my situation, what would you do (Nb, a big part is that i am folding, and barerly playing games anymore, 0-2Hrs a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thank you really much!


Folding is fun for a little bit when ya first get into it...but for me, killing my hardware for internet points lost my interest and got old fast. I had hopes of one day building a dedicated folding rig, even had a make shift setup at one time, but the long term plans never manifested.


----------



## nexxusty

Any results with a 980 ACX 2.0 and an EK block? Have a block and backplate I want to put on but I'd like to see some temps and clocks first if possible.

Been away for awhile.;p

Also what do you guys test coil whine with? Used to use Heaven exit screen myself. Anything changed?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Folding is fun for a little bit when ya first get into it...but for me, killing my hardware for internet points lost my interest and got old fast. I had hopes of one day building a dedicated folding rig, even had a make shift setup at one time, but the long term plans never manifested.


I`ve been folding for half a year, i understand your opinion tho. :=)

I got a 7970 dedicated, i sold my 780Ti (which were dedicated as well) to afford the 980, but then again everyone thinks i should get watercooling, even War (He`s a awesome folder, big reason why i can afford all my hardware at age 15, i got a unice job there, building alot of pcs







)

But i am hyped, 6-7 days untill it arrives though :/

Haft to mod my HDD cage to make the pump fit


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Folding is fun for a little bit when ya first get into it...but for me, killing my hardware for internet points lost my interest and got old fast. I had hopes of one day building a dedicated folding rig, even had a make shift setup at one time, but the long term plans never manifested.
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve been folding for half a year, i understand your opinion tho. :=)
> 
> I got a 7970 dedicated, i sold my 780Ti (which were dedicated as well) to afford the 980, but then again everyone thinks i should get watercooling, even War (He`s a awesome folder, big reason why i can afford all my hardware at age 15, i got a unice job there, building alot of pcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But i am hyped, 6-7 days untill it arrives though :/
> 
> Haft to mod my HDD cage to make the pump fit
Click to expand...

Yea don't get me wrong though, congrats on picking up a third 980. That's beast. When I was 15, I had no way of obtaining something the equivalent of three 980's, that's big time spending for most, even more so 15 years ago. Heck when I was 15, I was still using my mom's Compaq with AOL dial up to connect and surf the interwebs at that time.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I`ve been folding for half a year, i understand your opinion tho. :=)
> 
> I got a 7970 dedicated, i sold my 780Ti (which were dedicated as well) to afford the 980, but then again everyone thinks i should get watercooling, even War (He`s a awesome folder, big reason why i can afford all my hardware at age 15, i got a unice job there, building alot of pcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But i am hyped, 6-7 days untill it arrives though :/
> 
> Haft to mod my HDD cage to make the pump fit


Kudos on being 15 & building/modding.

One thing I can suggest is become an enthusiast who knows why things happen the way they do instead of just knowing how to follow instructions.

That's what truly sets us apart in the community.

Good luck with your endeavours my friend.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea don't get me wrong though, congrats on picking up a third 980. That's beast. When I was 15, I had no way of obtaining something the equivalent of three 980's, that's big time spending for most, even more so 15 years ago. Heck when I was 15, I was still using my mom's Compaq with AOL dial up to connect and surf the interwebs at that time.


Thank you very much!







I usually get hate for it, (My age)

I went the EK waterblock route instead of a third one though, will get a third one late this year, just haft to wait until folding friends sell their 980s cheap


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea don't get me wrong though, congrats on picking up a third 980. That's beast. When I was 15, I had no way of obtaining something the equivalent of three 980's, that's big time spending for most, even more so 15 years ago. Heck when I was 15, I was still using my mom's Compaq with AOL dial up to connect and surf the interwebs at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually get hate for it, (My age)
> 
> I went the EK waterblock route instead of a third one though, will get a third one late this year, just haft to wait until folding friends sell their 980s cheap
Click to expand...

Oh must have misread things as I skimmed through the posts....









Either way though


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Kudos on being 15 & building/modding.
> 
> One thing I can suggest is become an enthusiast who knows why things happen the way they do instead of just knowing how to follow instructions.
> 
> That's what truly sets us apart in the community.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavours my friend.


Thank you very Much!! I am on my long journey to become a enthusiast, still i need some years with first hand experience









If something goes wrong, or good i will happily post back here, will test my new mobo i got (Have testet Asus x99-s, msi x99 sli plus, and my new board X99-e ws from asus) and the new oc for my gpus once theyre under water







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh must have misread things as I skimmed through the posts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way though


Yes indeed, i know no else of my friends who got the same hardware as me, though, this have been mo hobby for a long time now. My old I7 4770K was even delidded, decreased temps by almost 20¤C.

Enough off-topic i guess


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thank you very Much!! I am on my long journey to become a enthusiast, still i need some years with first hand experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something goes wrong, or good i will happily post back here, will test my new mobo i got (Have testet Asus x99-s, msi x99 sli plus, and my new board X99-e ws from asus) and the new oc for my gpus once theyre under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Yes indeed, i know no else of my friends who got the same hardware as me, though, this have been mo hobby for a long time now. My old I7 4770K was even delidded, decreased temps by almost 20¤C.
> 
> Enough off-topic i guess


Man my 4770k only lost a few degrees celsius after my delid. It was a total stinker. I've since then learned you truly need to go through a couple CPUs, GPUs and RAM Kits to get a great system.

I've been through 3 980's and landed on an ACX 2.0 SSC. Clocks well enough on air, 1520/2000 stable. I have an EK block for it though I really want to put it on.

Traded up my X79 rig the other day for a DTR Laptop, so its the perfect time for the rig to be updated.

Is there a Watercooling thread here on OCN? Gotta be.

Anyway, you're well on your way to being a great enthusiast. You have me beat, I was building my own custom systems at 15 but I wasn't water cooling them. Different time but still, not any less impressive. Take it easy buddy, good luck with X99. Its amazing, hehe.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Man my 4770k only lost a few degrees celsius after my delid. It was a total stinker. I've since then learned you truly need to go through a couple CPUs, GPUs and RAM Kits to get a great system.
> 
> I've been through 3 980's and landed on an ACX 2.0 SSC. Clocks well enough on air, 1520/2000 stable. I have an EK block for it though I really want to put it on.
> 
> Traded up my X79 rig the other day for a DTR Laptop, so its the perfect time for the rig to be updated.
> 
> Is there a Watercooling thread here on OCN? Gotta be.
> 
> Anyway, you're well on your way to being a great enthusiast. You have me beat, I was building my own custom systems at 15 but I wasn't water cooling them. Different time but still, not any less impressive. Take it easy buddy, good luck with X99. Its amazing, hehe.


Yes it is, got a very nice chip as well, its Cinebench stable at 1.375V 4.875Ghz









Heres a link to the Watercooling thread for ya!

Thank you again, X99 is awesome, once you go x99, you`ll never go back


----------



## Serandur

I keep sidegrading; I've got a 980 G1 in delivery due for Friday.

Had a pair of G1 970s before, their fan profile was a bit aggressive; do I need to update to the newer BIOS on the 980 G1 or do they come with it these days?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Agreed completely Methoidical. Even though it's made for extreme performance you build with those provisions in mind to minimize the possibility of damage,....

You certainly wouldn't put a stock cooler on a cpu for ocing the heck out of it. That said, the old intel cooler for the 980x was one of the better ones I've ever owned.

Kinda strange when you think about it. A stock cooler that cools pretty good with ocing....









lol

FF


----------



## nycgtr

Was rocking 970 sli before but I would like to join said club


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well GM, I would consider spending that money on something else to upgrade your performance. Better HDD/SSD, Sound card...

I believe with sli under water you should be able to get pretty darn good performance, maybe not quite what 3 would get on air, or they possibly could with a decent loop.

If you're folding I would recommend getting the blocks 1st and foremost to keep the heat down. Get the uniblocks.

Save a bit so you can get a better block, not just a run of the mill one. On my cpu blocks I bought the top end block, then bought the newest, dropped the temps another 3-5 C on average

You might be able to buy a used block, though I wouldn't expect to c too many available atm.

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet cards bud!!! Welcome:thumb:

I'm still playing around with mine.

FF


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> It's the max boost clock I've set. But due to the very low core temps the card never clocks down.


gotcha


----------



## SteezyTN

Regarding EVGa warranty, does anyone know if I purchase a card through eBay FROM Newegg or TigerDirect, is it still considered an authorized retailer? I just want to be safe with the warranty, as well as the option to step up later if I need too


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Regarding EVGa warranty, does anyone know if I purchase a card through eBay FROM Newegg or TigerDirect, is it still considered an authorized retailer? I just want to be safe with the warranty, as well as the option to step up later if I need too


I'd call EVGA and get the answer from the horses mouth because "most" retailers will not honor their warranty on products purchased off eBay. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Darkice

If its from Newegg seller account then yes it should be covered, although when you warranty your stuff with them they have a option for other which you can fill in with what ever you want, when you RMA all they require is that you have valid unregistered product serial numbers and proof of purchase like a sales invoice. bought my EVGA stuff from a local store that is tiny and they didn't even ask about it just wanted proof of purchase.

you could also call tech support I believe they are open 24/7 they are very helpful and will pickup the phone fast, they will give you the definitive answer.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Regarding EVGa warranty, does anyone know if I purchase a card through eBay FROM Newegg or TigerDirect, is it still considered an authorized retailer? I just want to be safe with the warranty, as well as the option to step up later if I need too


The answer is yes. You are still buying from an authorized dealer and they will send a proper invoice.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Steezy EVGA will honour some sales from ebay, obviously depending on a few things. A bunch of sellers are EVGA recognized, you need a proper receipt, and as mentioned call EVGA.

They're pretty good.

I got warranty for something I bought off ebay thru them b4 even though it wasn't one of their recognized sellers.

Don't procrastinate though.

If it's really new they have guest rma if I remember correctly, as long as you have a receipt.

FF


----------



## GDT78

I bought a Zotac GTX 980 Refercence card (ZT-90201-10P) last week. I'd like to flash a newer bios that solves some issue with Display Port as I read on nvidia forum, but Zotac didn't release any new bios for this card. Can I flash a bios from another vendor to it?
I saw I can flash a modded bios too, can you give me some tip about? Actually I do a little overclock with software utility (EVGA Precision X).
Thank you all.


----------



## electro2u

They gave me a guest rma for my 980 yesterday that I bought second hand here on Ocn.it turned out to be the pcie slot though.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Regarding EVGa warranty, does anyone know if I purchase a card through eBay FROM Newegg or TigerDirect, is it still considered an authorized retailer? I just want to be safe with the warranty, as well as the option to step up later if I need too


Yes, New Egg is New Egg and they are an authorized dealer. If you register your card with EVGA and upload your receipt they will even cross ship, but you will need to have a credit card where they can do a $1 authorization, just in case you don't return the old one, then they will charge your card. You have 14 days to return the old one. I just did this.

Al


----------



## bajer29

Hi guys, I'm in the market for a new GPU and want to try moving away from AMD. The GTX 980 seems to fit the bill to replace my R9 280x. What is the best non-reference 980 with a backplate? Is there a newer model I should hold off for?

Just looking for some good information I can make a solid decision with. I'll be using it for single monitor gaming at 1920x1080 (until I can replace my current monitor with a 21:9 aspect ratio). I really want my rig to be future proof for all new Star Citizen modules/ releases that are coming up. Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks for your help


----------



## black06g85

I just picked up 2 gigabyte gtx980 g1s and so far they have been quite impressive. OVerclock quite easily and are a good looking card too.
both cards do 1500mhz with ease on only a slight voltage increase from stock, top card will do over 1600 bottom card so far maxes at 1590mhz.
on 1080p gaming 1 card was easily averaging 100fps on bf4 with all settings maxed. in 4k though needed 2 cards to keep a steady 55 fps (normal running around and whatnot sits over 100fps)


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I just picked up 2 gigabyte gtx980 g1s and so far they have been quite impressive. OVerclock quite easily and are a good looking card too.
> both cards do 1500mhz with ease on only a slight voltage increase from stock, top card will do over 1600 bottom card so far maxes at 1590mhz.
> on 1080p gaming 1 card was easily averaging 100fps on bf4 with all settings maxed. in 4k though needed 2 cards to keep a steady 55 fps (normal running around and whatnot sits over 100fps)


Awesome, thanks. Were your shrouds bent by any chance when you received them? I see a lot of complaints about bad packaging/ bent shrouds, fans not working, etc.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I just picked up 2 gigabyte gtx980 g1s and so far they have been quite impressive. OVerclock quite easily and are a good looking card too.
> both cards do 1500mhz with ease on only a slight voltage increase from stock, top card will do over 1600 bottom card so far maxes at 1590mhz.
> on 1080p gaming 1 card was easily averaging 100fps on bf4 with all settings maxed. in 4k though needed 2 cards to keep a steady 55 fps (normal running around and whatnot sits over 100fps)


Do you think the second card OC freq is hardware related or because of available lanes? Is the 4K on a 4K display or using Dynamic Super Resolution?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Were your shrouds bent by any chance when you received them? I see a lot of complaints about bad packaging/ bent shrouds, fans not working, etc.


Hey, ive got 2 980 G1, none of them are damaged, one bought at release, one bought in dec. both are perfect.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey, ive got 2 980 G1, none of them are damaged, one bought at release, one bought in dec. both are perfect.


Thanks!

What about the EVGA 04G-P4-2983-KR? Seems to have good reviews. Anyone know if the after-market backplate will fit this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998095

Says the backplate is made to fit EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (Model 04G-P4-2983-KR), but the GPU model I'm looking at isn't "superclocked" but has a matching model number. Confusing...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> What about the EVGA 04G-P4-2983-KR? Seems to have good reviews. Anyone know if the after-market backplate will fit this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998095
> 
> Says the backplate is made to fit EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (Model 04G-P4-2983-KR), but the GPU model I'm looking at isn't "superclocked" but has a matching model number. Confusing...


99% sure it would fit due to the superclocked being a model that is clocked higher than a normal one. Same pcb and length.

TCO


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Were your shrouds bent by any chance when you received them? I see a lot of complaints about bad packaging/ bent shrouds, fans not working, etc.


i picked mine up at a local microcenter, nothing bent and in perfect shape. Packaged quite well so I have no idea how someone can bang them up like that.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Do you think the second card OC freq is hardware related or because of available lanes? Is the 4K on a 4K display or using Dynamic Super Resolution?


honestly I just installed it saturday and haven't really messed with it much since I somehow corrupted my operating system and my bios when a power wire came loose lol.

and it's running in native 4k, hdmi 2.0 to a pioneer sc-87 receiver to a 65" samsung 8550 series tv. (great gaming setup lol) night and day difference over my old 1080p setup, but it really maxes the cards out. 4gb ram used and 1500mhz actually have to take the side of my case off when gaming to keep them cool (need to add some more exhaust fans) case closed I was hitting 77c with my fan profile, 68c case open.

wouldn't be a pcie lanes issue as the I7 5930k has 40 available lanes to run both cards in x16.

overclocking on the second card was only done on a +2 voltage offset so far


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 99% sure it would fit due to the superclocked being a model that is clocked higher than a normal one. Same pcb and length.
> 
> TCO


Cool, that's what I thought, but you never know...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> i picked mine up at a local microcenter, nothing bent and in perfect shape. Packaged quite well so I have no idea how someone can bang them up like that.


Well, I'm going off newegg reviews if that tells you anything lol


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey, ive got 2 980 G1, none of them are damaged, one bought at release, one bought in dec. both are perfect.


I'm just curious, does the one from December have Samsung or Hynix VRAM? Worried about Gigabyte switching memory types. Thanks.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm just curious, does the one from December have Samsung or Hynix VRAM? Worried about Gigabyte switching memory types. Thanks.


Hey, I`ve heard that as well, though both my cards are using samsung mem chips.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelodevil*
> 
> wouldn't be a pcie lanes issue as the I7 5930k has 40 available lanes to run both cards in x16.


Love my GTX980 SLI + 5930K , way cool rig


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey, ive got 2 980 G1, none of them are damaged, one bought at release, one bought in dec. both are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> What about the EVGA 04G-P4-2983-KR? Seems to have good reviews. Anyone know if the after-market backplate will fit this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998095
> 
> Says the backplate is made to fit EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (Model 04G-P4-2983-KR), but the GPU model I'm looking at isn't "superclocked" but has a matching model number. Confusing...
Click to expand...

04G-P4-2983-KR is the Superclocked version, but it has the same PCB as the non SC version. And yes that backplate will fit both. I have one installed on my 04G-P4-2983-KR SC edition.


__
https://flic.kr/p/16888929365


----------



## black06g85

yeah it is a bad beast


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR is the Superclocked version, but it has the same PCB as the non SC version. And yes that backplate will fit both. I have one installed on my 04G-P4-2983-KR SC edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/16888929365


Great, thanks for the confirmation. Are you happy with it? I think I'm going to pull the trigger this weekend once I finish reading up on the different models. For right now, it looks like the 04G-P4-2983-KR is what I want.

How is OCing? Will I need to flash the BIOS to get the card to reach a worth-while OC?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Great, thanks for the confirmation. Are you happy with it? I think I'm going to pull the trigger this weekend once I finish reading up on the different models. For right now, it looks like the 04G-P4-2983-KR is what I want.
> 
> How is OCing? Will I need to flash the BIOS to get the card to reach a worth-while OC?


Oc on these cards is all lottery. I have heard only good things about the strix versions. All depends on the chip, bios will help but you still need to get lucky. I need a heap of voltage to do 1600s on my kpes but there people doing it with much less, and then there's my friends strix which does 1600mhz easily


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> honestly I just installed it saturday and haven't really messed with it much since I somehow corrupted my operating system and my bios when a power wire came loose lol.
> 
> and it's running in native 4k, hdmi 2.0 to a pioneer sc-87 receiver to a 65" samsung 8550 series tv. (great gaming setup lol) night and day difference over my old 1080p setup, but it really maxes the cards out. 4gb ram used and 1500mhz actually have to take the side of my case off when gaming to keep them cool (need to add some more exhaust fans) case closed I was hitting 77c with my fan profile, 68c case open.
> 
> wouldn't be a pcie lanes issue as the I7 5930k has 40 available lanes to run both cards in x16.
> 
> overclocking on the second card was only done on a +2 voltage offset so far


I copy the lanes avail on the chip but slot 1 is 16x and slot 2 is likely 8x for your board, right? I'm wondering if halfing the lanes is to blame for the clock issue. But the. Again, likely not.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I copy the lanes avail on the chip but slot 1 is 16x and slot 2 is likely 8x for your board, right? I'm wondering if halfing the lanes is to blame for the clock issue. But the. Again, likely not.


nope x16 x16 (verified in the bios) and if 3 way sli
x16 x16 x8
asus x99 deluxe board

as for the clocking on the 2nd card, I barely touched the voltage on it yet, literally set it up, messed with it for about a minute, and ran a game to make sure it was stable and haven't touched it since


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 04G-P4-2983-KR is the Superclocked version, but it has the same PCB as the non SC version. And yes that backplate will fit both. I have one installed on my 04G-P4-2983-KR SC edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/16888929365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for the confirmation. Are you happy with it? I think I'm going to pull the trigger this weekend once I finish reading up on the different models. For right now, it looks like the 04G-P4-2983-KR is what I want.
> 
> How is OCing? Will I need to flash the BIOS to get the card to reach a worth-while OC?
Click to expand...

Yes I'm very happy with it. It's very fast, runs cool, and it very quiet. I use the default fan profile, so the fans are off almost all of the time. Even when gaming, they barely speed up yet temperatures remains very reasonable. On average while gaming the card will get up to 72C with an ambient room temperature of 22C.

I haven't flashed my BIOS, and probably never will. I've been able to reach an overclock of 1517MHz while benching, however I keep it stock under normal use because it meets my needs and plays my games with no troubles. Stock clocks it will boost to 1392MHz while gaming.

This is just my experience with my card, and not an attempt to sway you over any other brand. With this generation of cards, every manufacturer has done a very good job with their version of the 980 and competition is very tight.

For me, my decision to get this card came down to mostly brand loyalty.....and I just think it looks badass.









__
https://flic.kr/p/16940788635


----------



## tcclaviger

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2015/03/26/directx-12-delivers-amd-nvidia-and-intel-hardware-tested-with-awesome-improvements/

First benchmarks of DX12 emerging. It appears it is capable of delivering on the huge performance increases promised, which should give around 12,000,000 draw calls for a GTX 980!

Hex/Octo core owners rejoice, this should drastically increase the performance margin between hex/Octo and quads.


----------



## jdstock76

Got tracking on my 980. Woot! Will be here Monday.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yes I'm very happy with it. It's very fast, runs cool, and it very quiet. I use the default fan profile, so the fans are off almost all of the time. Even when gaming, they barely speed up yet temperatures remains very reasonable. On average while gaming the card will get up to 72C with an ambient room temperature of 22C.
> 
> I haven't flashed my BIOS, and probably never will. I've been able to reach an overclock of 1517MHz while benching, however I keep it stock under normal use because it meets my needs and plays my games with no troubles. Stock clocks it will boost to 1392MHz while gaming.
> 
> This is just my experience with my card, and not an attempt to sway you over any other brand. With this generation of cards, every manufacturer has done a very good job with their version of the 980 and competition is very tight.
> 
> For me, my decision to get this card came down to mostly brand loyalty.....and I just think it looks badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/16940788635


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yes I'm very happy with it. It's very fast, runs cool, and it very quiet. I use the default fan profile, so the fans are off almost all of the time. Even when gaming, they barely speed up yet temperatures remains very reasonable. On average while gaming the card will get up to 72C with an ambient room temperature of 22C.
> 
> I haven't flashed my BIOS, and probably never will. I've been able to reach an overclock of 1517MHz while benching, however I keep it stock under normal use because it meets my needs and plays my games with no troubles. Stock clocks it will boost to 1392MHz while gaming.
> 
> This is just my experience with my card, and not an attempt to sway you over any other brand. With this generation of cards, every manufacturer has done a very good job with their version of the 980 and competition is very tight.
> 
> For me, my decision to get this card came down to mostly brand loyalty.....and I just think it looks badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/16940788635
Click to expand...


----------



## scorpscarx

Is 84.04.2F.00.4B the latest factory 980 strix bios? Thanks


----------



## tcclaviger

Yep. If you want a moded/delimited one that isn't the ln2 bios let me know, I have them already adjusted on file I can PM you.

You will hit the 125 percent limit around 1500 core or so.


----------



## scorpscarx

Thanks, but I'm stable so far at 1500/8000 right now havent noticed throttling in like 6 hours of intense gaming. I'll hit you up for sure If I find I need one. That vrm hits 80c though, not used to that lol.

It's randomly black screening on cold boots and beeping until I hard shutdown, been trying to research that.

Setting PEG over auto/igpu/pcie is promising, maybe it's the driver, or vbios, or displayport, or maxwell, pffft who knows.


----------



## Methodical

Funny thing. My 980 FTW does not like it if I run my CPU OC higher than 4.2. My 2x 680s did not mind, but this card will black screen after playing for about 10-15 minutes every time. Once I lower the CPU clock down to 4.2, there are no problems. I wander what's going on. Is my 2600k getting tired?


----------



## tcclaviger

@ Methodical - pcie timing is the likely culprit. Try clock offset in bios, start with -2 value.

@scorpcarx - The Vrms are rated at 105c. Also what are you reading VRM temp with? Long story short, you want to have whatever it is closed while running 3d, the way software interacts with I2C causes instability and voltage fluctuation on the Strix badly, like dropping from 1.212 to 1 to 1.22 then 1.212 and repeat that every 2 seconds.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> @scorpcarx - The Vrms are rated at 105c. Also what are you reading VRM temp with? Long story short, you want to have whatever it is closed while running 3d, the way software interacts with I2C causes instability and voltage fluctuation on the Strix badly, like dropping from 1.212 to 1 to 1.22 then 1.212 and repeat that every 2 seconds.


Hwinfo on the second reading that is called "...CHIL IRF ASP12..." it says vrm temperature, and the reading is different than the core temperatures.
Here's stock.


Maybe set minimum volt with gputweak, what do you use to test then? I'll test this and check out some graphs of the volt... thanks for bringing it up.

Remember how you originally told me to try PX, Px corrupted the driver and had to reinstall when I first got the card, so I wen't with gpu tweak running with extend oc'ing range and 1.26 setting for now, temps are fine and I am ok with that volt, if it's actually setting it.

Repped for all the advice, thank you.


----------



## dbYTE

Hello guys. Which GTX 980 is better from this list:
1) EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
2) Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 "Herculez X3 Ultra"
3) MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
4) ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5

Right now I'm on GTX 780 Windforce by Gigabyte and I hate it's cooler, but it OC's great with skyn3t vbios.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hello guys. Which GTX 980 is better from this list:
> 1) EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 2) Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 "Herculez X3 Ultra"
> 3) MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
> 4) ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5
> 
> Right now I'm on GTX 780 Windforce by Gigabyte and I hate it's cooler, but it OC's great with skyn3t vbios.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Personally I'd wait and see if the 980 Ti will come out in the next few months. I've read articles that say next year, and I've read articles that say quarter 3 of this year. The 6 GB VRAM of the Ti will be much nicer than the wimpy 4GB of the 980, especially if you're gaming at 4K.
But if you're set on a 980, I'd go with the EVGA, just because they have the step up program, their customer service is really good and their RMA system is fast and reliable. They'll honor their warranty as long as you don't kill the card in a way that's obviously your fault. I'm more concerned about those things than I am clock speeds or factory coolers since I'm overclocking and water cooling anyway.
I don't really know anything about Inno3D, I definitely don't trust MSI and I'll never buy another Asus card again after the way they botched the soldering job on my last one. If you held up the two cards together you could clearly see one card was properly soldered and the other one was very poorly soldered. And that caused my problems later on with that one card.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I've owned both the strix and the SC. My preference would be the EVGA. Any problems, they're very helpful and RMA is 1st rate.

The SC starts with a higher bclk and they both ran well.

It's really a matter of what you want. Aesthetics, performance....Some will buy to match their theme. Black, red, blue,....

Both r great cards, but I won't even go into all of the FUN I had trying to RMA 2 bnib boards. Never did get them sorted, I just gave up after they forgot about me, then blamed me for messing up the

REFURBED board I got in return instead of another bnib.

So, STAY AWAY from ASUS. There are plenty of others who won't buy Asus just bcuz of their experience with Asus' RMA.

If you buy a used one at least you know it works.

Just my 2 cents worth.

FF


----------



## dbYTE

@cerealkeller Thank you








@fishingfanatic Thanks. I know about ASUS RMA problems, they even can't support properly their ROG soundcard.
By the way I'm from Russia and there is no EVGA office/support at all, but sending it back via UPS/DHL isn't a problem for me.

I want performance (1080p, later will upgrade to 4K). Surely I'll OC it using vBIOS by skyn3t.
So EVGA cooler (ACX 2.0) is great and quiet?


----------



## Kellex

Threw the new EVGA hybrid coolers on my 980 SC's, almost 50% cooler and they are virtually silent while the vram is staying nice and cool.


----------



## nycgtr

Where did you get the hybrid coolers from? Evga restricts to one on the website and how did you get it so quick?


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hello guys. Which GTX 980 is better from this list:
> 1) EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 2) Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 "Herculez X3 Ultra"
> 3) MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
> 4) ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5
> 
> Right now I'm on GTX 780 Windforce by Gigabyte and I hate it's cooler, but it OC's great with skyn3t vbios.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Since you have a 780 I would strongly advise to wait 3 months and see if there will be a Titan X "light" or any GM200 based GPUs that are going to slot into the ~$700 category instead of a 980. If you really don't want to wait, or dont want to go much over $550 I would suggest the EVGA ACX 2.0 (non SC, same card different clocks) or the Strix.

For every person I have read "bad RMA" about Asus I have seen someone who has had a good experience... Keep in mind by a very large margin they are the top seller in the market, so sheer volume will dictate a higher number of unhappy customers to some extent.


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Where did you get the hybrid coolers from? Evga restricts to one on the website and how did you get it so quick?


I actually had them yesterday, i ordered them the morning they came out and the website let me order 2 at that time. Since im close to where it shipped from i got it the next day.


----------



## fishingfanatic

They make good products, they simply don't support them. Or at least not the way they should imho.

If I knew I was going to get a refurbed to begin with I wouldn't have a bought an Asus.

All I used were Asus, and they were all registered, so they knew I was an Asus fan and I had their RIVE and RIVBE as well.

I think what bothered me the most was being accused of damaging the item myself when it came that way and they had the nerve to try to

charge me to fix it while basically calling me a liar.

I won't buy new Asus products ever again !!! Unless I have absolutely no choice, even then I'm not sure I can support a company that treats it's

customers in such a manner

Funny thing is the RMA process of theirs is a joke, everyone I chat with knows that and I didn't want to believe them.

All I'm saying is what is common knowledge.

FF









No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## jezzer

New toy delivered today together with my 144hz IPS monitor, i wonder how they will do together


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> Threw the new EVGA hybrid coolers on my 980 SC's, almost 50% cooler and they are virtually silent while the vram is staying nice and cool.


Nice. Are the fans mounted to the front of the case?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> @ Methodical - pcie timing is the likely culprit. Try clock offset in bios, start with -2 value...


I will take a look at this and see what happens.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> Threw the new EVGA hybrid coolers on my 980 SC's, almost 50% cooler and they are virtually silent while the vram is staying nice and cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Nice. Are the fans mounted to the front of the case?


I left my case fans as is since they are 140mm, so i mounted the radiators to the case fans then flipped the EVGA fans to pull for a push/pull config.


----------



## Last-Rights

My 980 wont let me flash my new Vbios onto the card I keep getting a no signal read error heres a screen shot any help would rock thanks guys







. P.S. I need to do this because my card has compatibility issues with my monitor this bios is supposed to fix that thanks again.

http://i.imgur.com/UdZf7G8.png


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> I left my case fans as is since they are 140mm, so i mounted the radiators to the case fans then flipped the EVGA fans to pull for a push/pull config.


Ahh, smart move. How are they doing? Able to squeeze more juice from the cards?

Al


----------



## Kritikill

This is my first try at OCing in a long long time, so feel free to help me out in here, PM's, or Steam. Ok, so I have been messing around with some OC's on 2 980 Strix, under water, following some steps that tcclaviger posted in here.

Have PL set to 125%, started with Core at +160. Made adjustments with never seeing any issues or artifacts until the score started to drop.

3D Mark 11 Adjustments;

+180 11680
+185 11677
+190 11685
+200 11664

I have also been using AVP and SE2 Benchmarks.

I never saw any issues or artifacts before the FR started to drop.

SE2 Core Ajustments
+180 = 143.8 FPS
+185 = 143.4 FPS
+190 = 118.0 FPS

So I assumed that I was at the max Core @ +185? Then I started with the Mem clock,

+100 = 143.4 FPS
+150 = 143.4 FPS
+200 = 119.0 FPS

Figured that was all I had so I ran Firestrike test.

Firestrike = 20242

None of these values caused any issues or artifacts. Is this it for the cards, am I doing something incorrectly, or is there anything I can do to keep going?

These are my current settings. Too high for 24/7, not high enough, or pretty good results?


***Edit***
Why does my second GPU have such high idle core and mem clocks? Figured it out. NVM.


----------



## Artah

Stupid question here but is there a new bios for gtx 980 sc evga? I don't see it on evga' site. I've never flashed GPU before so forgive the ignorance.


----------



## Last-Rights

Please someone help me, Whenever I try to flash my Vbios with NVFLASH I get error saying it cannot read the file...

and when I try with @bios it just says failed and gives error 2x000000C

I've made sure to disable the card first, not sure what I'm doing wrong.

I have a gigabyte G1 gaming 980


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ahh, smart move. How are they doing? Able to squeeze more juice from the cards?
> 
> Al


yup, i was able to go from low 1500's mhz to 1608 mhz on the gpu clock. low 1500's mhz on air put me at about 70* C with the fans going pretty hard. With the hybrid cooler my fans don't break 30% and it hovers around 40-42*C on load. Firestrike score went from 20,800 to 22,000.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Stupid question here but is there a new bios for gtx 980 sc evga? I don't see it on evga' site. I've never flashed GPU before so forgive the ignorance.


EVGA doesn't release bios like that, only driver updates. You can download 3rd party modified bios on the forums for your card.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> yup, i was able to go from low 1500's mhz to 1608 mhz on the gpu clock. low 1500's mhz on air put me at about 70* C with the fans going pretty hard. With the hybrid cooler my fans don't break 30% and it hovers around 40-42*C on load. Firestrike score went from 20,800 to 22,000...


Cool. I hope they make a Ti version of this.

*Question for anyone willing to answer. Why don't I see many EVGA FTW cards floating around on the discussion board. It only seems to be about the SC or SSC. Am I the only nut that purchased the FTW card? Just an observation.*


----------



## inedenimadam

I dont know. I bought two of the FTW cards by accident because they were not labeled as such on new egg when I bought them. I bought them because they were the cheapest cards at the time. They boost to 1430 on stock configuration and 1500/8000 without touching voltage. Just like the SC with beefier VRM, 6+8 power, and different output config.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Cool. I hope they make a Ti version of this.
> 
> *Question for anyone willing to answer. Why don't I see many EVGA FTW cards floating around on the discussion board. It only seems to be about the SC or SSC. Am I the only nut that purchased the FTW card? Just an observation.*


It probably has a different PCB and wont fit a Waterblock (Full Cover)

The Cautious ONe


----------



## adamski07

For EVGA GTX 980 SC users, what was the highest clock you guys achieved? I was able to do a valley test @1544.


----------



## Kellex

i got this at 1605Mhz

Edit: just saw the resolution was 2715x1527, must of clicked the wrong one lol.


----------



## NirvashEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> For EVGA GTX 980 SC users, what was the highest clock you guys achieved? I was able to do a valley test @1544.


Via Bios Mod, 1639 Mhz, Boost.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NirvashEnd*
> 
> Via Bios Mod, 1639 Mhz, Boost.


Nice. what was the voltage and max temp?


----------



## Serandur

I'm ready to join the club, here's my validation (How do I submit a form?): http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=56f8c

Anyway, I got my G1 980 yesterday, ASIC quality 77.8%. It boosts to 1392 MHz out of the box, but very soon after always throttles back to 1380 (Power limit?). I tried overclocking it on stock voltage and power limit and got similar behavior at 1532 MHz throttling to 1520, haven't pushed the core farther (stable there though, shows promise). The VRAM (Samsung) seems like a complete dud though, it causes Unigine Heaven to occasionally freeze at only +325 MHz or above.









What's a safe amount to raise my power limit and core voltage by (with Afterburner)?

On a separate note, the 980 is faster than I thought it would be (comparing it to my old 780 GHz, 970, 970 SLI, and both a 4 GB and 8 GB 290X). It runs Watch Dogs at 2560x1440 with everything on ultra minus HBAO+ and AA at a 99% constant 60 FPS, AC: Unity runs admirably as well (both Watch Dogs and Unity ran pretty poorly on my 290Xs in comparison, 980 is acting like 40-50% better in those games for some reason; Driver overhead on CPU, Gameworks?).

There are several games where my 3770K is struggling to keep up with my 980. The 980 is (just barely in the most demanding games) almost ideal for 1440p gaming with a 60 FPS target (few things it won't handle at that level with high-ish settings, AC: Unity being one but just barely), very nice. I'm feeling fairly optimistic about resale value too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> There are several games where my 3770K is struggling to keep up with my 980. .


Like what?

My 3570k did just fine with SLI 980s for a few days while I had my Haswell-E rig down to take care of an algae problem. Even my sons Anniversary Pentium did admirably(but often pegged 100%) with one up against a 4k monitor.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Like what?


Probably games without proper multithreading support like any blizzard game.


----------



## Last-Rights

Anyone here have a Gigabyte G1 gaming 980 and know how to flash the Vbios on the card? It will not let me use NVFLASH or @bios. I get a file read error, I also noticed my card uses .F## files not .ROM/.NVR files. My monitor just has compatibility issues when I hook up the DVI as well as my HDMI the HDMI connection will randomly drop out now and then to a black screen. I have the updated bios downloaded from gigabyte's site that is ment to fix this issue, just cant put it on the card to fix the issue. If anyone knows how to get around this flashing issue that would be amazing.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm ready to join the club, here's my validation (How do I submit a form?): http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=56f8c
> 
> Anyway, I got my G1 980 yesterday, ASIC quality 77.8%. It boosts to 1392 MHz out of the box, but very soon after always throttles back to 1380 (Power limit?). I tried overclocking it on stock voltage and power limit and got similar behavior at 1532 MHz throttling to 1520, haven't pushed the core farther (stable there though, shows promise). The VRAM (Samsung) seems like a complete dud though, it causes Unigine Heaven to occasionally freeze at only +325 MHz or above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a safe amount to raise my power limit and core voltage by (with Afterburner)?
> 
> On a separate note, the 980 is faster than I thought it would be (comparing it to my old 780 GHz, 970, 970 SLI, and both a 4 GB and 8 GB 290X). It runs Watch Dogs at 2560x1440 with everything on ultra minus HBAO+ and AA at a 99% constant 60 FPS, AC: Unity runs admirably as well (both Watch Dogs and Unity ran pretty poorly on my 290Xs in comparison, 980 is acting like 40-50% better in those games for some reason; Driver overhead on CPU, Gameworks?).
> 
> There are several games where my 3770K is struggling to keep up with my 980. The 980 is (just barely in the most demanding games) almost ideal for 1440p gaming with a 60 FPS target (few things it won't handle at that level with high-ish settings, AC: Unity being one but just barely), very nice. I'm feeling fairly optimistic about resale value too.


Below is the form you use (per PCModderMike)
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19OMFLfQ1u0SptL6kP_JVKv3HHCFDBNp8JbO4QamFJ8Q/viewform

Question. How can you tell if the CPU is holding back your card? I've had experience where the 980 would crash if I go anywhere over 4.2 MHz on my i7 2600K, but did not experience this when I had my 2x 680s.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Probably games without proper multithreading support like any blizzard game.


DX12 is coming soon, hopes that this will bring some improvement in this department.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> DX12 is coming soon, hopes that this will bring some improvement in this department.


Should be enough to reach steady 144fps in raids but still not great that blizzard didn't managed it up to now.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Should be enough to reach steady 144fps in raids but still not great that blizzard didn't managed it up to now.


I agree and fortunantly I'm not a blizzard addict.


----------



## Methodical

Has anyone changed the thermal paste on their 980 cards? If so, what is the best paste to use? I know everyone will have different opinions and that's fine. I am trying to get multiple responses, so I can research them. It's been awhile since I've used any and all I have is the Artic AS5 and that's 4 years old. Below are some of the ones I've looked at so far.

Tuniq TX-4 High Performance Thermal Grease
Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound TC-GC-03-A
Innovation Cooling Diamond "7 Carat" Thermal Compound

Thanks...Al


----------



## Kritikill

I just built a new loop and used GELID Solutions - GC-1 High Performance Thermal Compound. I think you would be safe in using any of them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Has anyone changed the thermal paste on their 980 cards? If so, what is the best paste to use? I know everyone will have different opinions and that's fine. I am trying to get multiple responses, so I can research them. It's been awhile since I've used any and all I have is the Artic AS5 and that's 4 years old. Below are some of the ones I've looked at so far.
> 
> Tuniq TX-4 High Performance Thermal Grease
> Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound TC-GC-03-A
> Innovation Cooling Diamond "7 Carat" Thermal Compound
> 
> Thanks...Al


I would avoid the IC Diamond and the AS5, both are not good for direct die applications because they can damage the die. GC-Extreme is good stuff IMO for direct to die contact, and I have used it exclusively for GPUs with good results. Honestly, I dont think I would personally use anything else.


----------



## NirvashEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice. what was the voltage and max temp?


1.275v, I use a full Waterblock so.... max temp between 40 and 45c. under full load.


----------



## Kritikill

I have run Firestrike Extreme four different times without changing the settings and the scores are all different.

10849
10782
10664
10745

This normal?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I have run Firestrike Extreme four different times without changing the settings and the scores are all different.
> 
> 10849
> 10782
> 10664
> 10745
> 
> This normal?


That less than a 2% margin of error. Pretty acceptable in my book. Many systems services in the background can have an effect. Even just having the browser open with results from the last bench can have an effect.


----------



## Kritikill

Thank you. Good to know.

So I have wrapped up my core clock tweaking and I was almost done with my memory clock. Not sure if I was doing something wrong, but I got to 4505Mhz before it started crashing. This is the end of slider, should I even be close to maxing this out??

***edit***

Using MSI AB 4.0

Don't think I had the setting applied....


----------



## electro2u

Anyone have any idea why my overclock might be limited in SLI but not individually? Both my cards can do 1550mhz + but in SLI they can't handle much at all.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I just built a new loop and used GELID Solutions - GC-1 High Performance Thermal Compound. I think you would be safe in using any of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would avoid the IC Diamond and the AS5, both are not good for direct die applications because they can damage the die. GC-Extreme is good stuff IMO for direct to die contact, and I have used it exclusively for GPUs with good results. Honestly, I dont think I would personally use anything else.


Thanks fellas.

Update: I ended up getting the Gelid as I saw lots of positive reviews on it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my overclock might be limited in SLI but not individually? Both my cards can do 1550mhz + but in SLI they can't handle much at all.


These cards work with different voltages when in SLI. One card might use a slightly lower voltage than the other during load. That MIGHT be the cause of your instability
When I had my 2 970s in SLI I wrote a BIOS with a fixed voltage (eg 1.225v) so that the cards stayed at the same voltage all the time under load.

I'm not sure this is the real reason why you're getting instability, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Nice. Are the fans mounted to the front of the case?


Question. Are the stock fans on the cards still loud? Do the fan curves control both fans?

Thanks


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my overclock might be limited in SLI but not individually? Both my cards can do 1550mhz + but in SLI they can't handle much at all.


yes sli changes things like voltage


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Are the stock fans on the cards still loud? Do the fan curves control both fans?
> 
> Thanks


The stock fans are very silent, i set up a fan curve for them and they don't break 35% after hours of gaming. Fs fan as the fan radiators go I had that very same question from what I can tell the radiator fans were set to just a standard speed and I could not adjust the speed. I disconnected them from the GPU's and connected the fans to the motherboard so i can control them, its also much better aesthetically having only the tubes for water rather than a power cord coming from the graphics card.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I've been using gelid as well, but the Extreme, without issue. I used tuniq as well. Only reason for gelid is it seems to work just that little bit better, 1-2 C

I would use the extreme, the hp is good but the extreme really is that much better. look up some tim results. I even tried the liquid metal, but too risky to try on the gpu, not the steadiest of hands, not bad but a

drop on anything else can fry the mobo if not cleaned up b4 hand.

Either or the gelid GC Extreme or the Tuniq tx 4 r pretty good imho.

Or u can always use Nutella...lol http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198990-cooler-master-celebrates-nutella-by-using-it-as-thermal-paste

Just keep an eye on the expiry date...lmao.

FF


----------



## Clockster

I wonder if I can join the club again..lol

I got a sick deal on a Galax GTX 980 HOF, so decided to run it as my main until the new AMD R9 3xx cards arrive.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ke8yq


----------



## n3xuz

just wanted to say hello to the forum and joining the 980 owners club with my 980 Hydro copper

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ezmxn


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I wonder if I can join the club again..lol
> 
> I got a sick deal on a Galax GTX 980 HOF, so decided to run it as my main until the new AMD R9 3xx cards arrive.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ke8yq


OMG! Nice one man. The card itself is so sexy, and probably one of the best 980 out there. But i don't like how it looks on the side xD anyway welcome to the club.. again xD


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my overclock might be limited in SLI but not individually? Both my cards can do 1550mhz + but in SLI they can't handle much at all.


To fix this when in SLI set the two cards apart by at least 30 mhz, so one card at 1580 and one at 1550. When it goes into SLI rendering it will downclock the higher clock to the lower speed.

No idea why this works, but people have reported this fixed the buggy offset voltages between cards.

It is an NVIDIA problem because they are too busy doing lol terribad SLI profiles to bother actually fixing anything.

@KRITIKILL

Your clock speeds are not unreasonable at 1493 boost on stock voltage, maybe a touch on the low side of the field, but certainly not terribly far off for Strix cards without molesting them via BIOS flashing.

Your memory though seem to be quite low! Can I suggest leaving core at +100 and then redoing the memory max clocks, try +300 right off the bat, it should work. I am almost certain your lower benchmark FPS returned were due to hitting the 125% TDP cap.

If it turns out your memory will take more with the GPU turned down, it is certainly TDP capped, and I have a bios for that if you need it. Just let me know via PM.

Infact, with increased TDP, you are likely to get another +13 - +39 on core and you should be somewhere around 2000mhz in GPUz for memory. 1530/8000 will bump the 125% stock TDP cap pretty easily under Firestrike.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> @KRITIKILL
> 
> Your clock speeds are not unreasonable at 1493 boost on stock voltage, maybe a touch on the low side of the field, but certainly not terribly far off for Strix cards without molesting them via BIOS flashing.
> 
> Your memory though seem to be quite low! Can I suggest leaving core at +100 and then redoing the memory max clocks, try +300 right off the bat, it should work. I am almost certain your lower benchmark FPS returned were due to hitting the 125% TDP cap.
> 
> If it turns out your memory will take more with the GPU turned down, it is certainly TDP capped, and I have a bios for that if you need it. Just let me know via PM.
> 
> Infact, with increased TDP, you are likely to get another +13 - +39 on core and you should be somewhere around 2000mhz in GPUz for memory. 1530/8000 will bump the 125% stock TDP cap pretty easily under Firestrike.


I guess I need to do some more reading. 1530/8000?

I had a chance to do some more testing while waiting for a response. I think this is all they have to give without any voltage bumps or bios mods. At +280 on Core Clk I started to get artifacts in Heaven 4.0. So I backed it down until they went away, which landed me at +220. Started tweaking the Mem Clk until I hit +900 then it started to crash, never saw any issues with rendering. Backed it down to +800 and it was fine. Played some DA:I tonight and it crashed, so I went down to +700 and it seems to be pretty stable. I guess I am learning more and more about this OC'ing. Here are some results from tonight.

Firestrike Extreme


----------



## jdstock76

Looky what I came home to.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> The stock fans are very silent, i set up a fan curve for them and they don't break 35% after hours of gaming. Fs fan as the fan radiators go I had that very same question from what I can tell the radiator fans were set to just a standard speed and I could not adjust the speed. I disconnected them from the GPU's and connected the fans to the motherboard so i can control them, its also much better aesthetically having only the tubes for water rather than a power cord coming from the graphics card.


Just to be clear, the existing stock fan is controllable via software (i.e. changes with fan curve etc.), but the fans on the water cooler radiator is not (just on a fixed speed). That's not good if you can't set up a fan curve for the radiator fans. What did EVGA say about this - don't know if you asked.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Just to be clear, the existing stock fan is controllable via software (i.e. changes with fan curve etc.), but the fans on the water cooler radiator is not (just on a fixed speed). That's not good if you can't set up a fan curve for the radiator fans. What did EVGA say about this - don't know if you asked.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Yup, there might be a way to control the radiator fans plugging it in the way I have them in the picture but since then i connected the fans to the motherboard because it looks much nicer and its easy to control the fans once they are connected to the motherboard.


----------



## sblantipodi

TitanX laugh over my GTX980 SLI.
Sometimes, one TitanX performs as well as my GTX980 SLI and in the other cases my SLI is not so much powerful.

If I should buy a VGA today with 1000€ I do not know whether to buy a GTX980 SLI or a TitanX.
What do you think on this?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> TitanX laugh over my GTX980 SLI.
> Sometimes, one TitanX performs as well as my GTX980 SLI and in the other cases my SLI is not so much powerful.
> 
> If I should buy a VGA today with 1000€ I do not know whether to buy a GTX980 SLI or a TitanX.
> What do you think on this?


I have a single titan X, and it can't even keep up with my old 970 oced sli setup when I oc it. Not sure how it come close to 980 sli in oc. Stock for stock, oc for oc.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have a single titan X, and it can't even keep up with my old 970 oced sli setup when I oc it. Not sure how it come close to 980 sli in oc. Stock for stock, oc for oc.


as you can see from here, GTX980 SLI is not so faster.





in any case, why you sold you GTX970SLI for a TitanX?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as you can see from here, GTX980 SLI is not so faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in any case, why you sold you GTX970SLI for a TitanX?


I sold my 970s to buy 980s. I have 980 sli and a titan x. IN sli supported situations titan x is not faster. Your video is of an oced titan vs stock 980s. My 980s are running 1580mhz on boost and that is faster than an oced titan x.


----------



## Kellex

That video actually shows Titanx OC and stock, but ya 980's sli OC is faster than the titanx oc'ed for most popular games i have seen. @nycgtr do you run your 980's at 1580 at all times? seems really high for default oc.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I sold my 970s to buy 980s. I have 980 sli and a titan x. IN sli supported situations titan x is not faster. Your video is of an oced titan vs stock 980s. My 980s are running 1580mhz on boost and that is faster than an oced titan x.


overclock is not a game changer.


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> overclock is not a game changer.


When it comes to the difference between the Titan X & 980's in SLI it kind of is.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> When it comes to the difference between the Titan X & 980's in SLI it kind of is.


don't understood why.


----------



## Kellex

_**edit double post plz delete_


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> don't understood why.


Titan X & 980 SLI are pretty similar in performance at stock for most popular games, so if you overclock one and don't overclock the other the one that is overclocked will perform better.


----------



## tcclaviger

Titan X stock is about 18% faster than a stock 980.

980s usually pick up around d 20% performance with a normal OC, so yes it IS a game changer.

The titan X when OCD will pickup around 16% more performance, and will take the lead again. Now put that OCD TX against OCD 980s in SLI in anything that scales even mildly well and the TX loses.

The flip side of this is that the OCD Titan X is going to bump the power and thermal limits much more often than 980s will meaning the 980s in actual consumer gaming use will likely provide a better experience for those who refuse to BIOS flash.

The only scenarios this doesn't hold true are those exceeding 4GB VRAM use and those where SLI only load balances across two cards instead of actually using more than 50% usage of each card.

Really nothing amazing and not a new concept. When DX12 comes to life, the gap between 980 SLI and Titan x is going to increase not decrease.

It's not until you compare TX SLI vs 980 TriSLI that things start to get interesting.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> Titan X & 980 SLI are pretty similar in performance at stock for most popular games, so if you overclock one and don't overclock the other the one that is overclocked will perform better.


this confirms what I am saying that GTX980SLI is not much faster than a single TitanX and that for today buying, GTX980 SLI could not be the best bet.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> overclock is not a game changer.


What lol? A stock titan x can't even keep up to stock 970 sli.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What lol? A stock titan x can't even keep up to stock 970 sli.


talk me about FPS, on 60FPS, how many FPS can improve a daily overclock with human non water cooler?


----------



## tcclaviger

My Classified does 1506/8800 on air, wedged between two water cooled asus 980s and stays in the mid 70s, so, take your fps and add 20% for the oc. If you buy the lies about "the human eye cannot see over 60 fps", well, tbh you should have bought a 960.....


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this confirms what I am saying that GTX980SLI is not much faster than a single TitanX and that for today buying, GTX980 SLI could not be the best bet.


I wasn't disagreeing that the 980's are not a huge leap ahead of the titan x, I was disagreeing that the overclock makes a big difference when you are comparing set-ups that are so similar.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this confirms what I am saying that GTX980SLI is not much faster than a single TitanX and that for today buying, GTX980 SLI could not be the best bet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> talk me about FPS, on 60FPS, how many FPS can improve a daily overclock with human non water cooler?


Titan x runs hot and the stock cooler cant handle a hefty oc on it. If you want 980 sli ish performance out of a titan x your going to need to put a heavy oc on it. In which it will require water cooling or some type of cooling measures. 980 sli will always be faster if SLI is supported. You can have a heavy oc on 980s with the stock cooler, it's not the same for a titan x. If you own these cards you will know that they like to run cool. Temps in the 70s and above start causing funnies all over the place with maxwell.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> My Classified does 1506/8800 on air, wedged between two water cooled asus 980s and stays in the mid 70s, so, take your fps and add 20% for the oc. If you buy the lies about "the human eye cannot see over 60 fps", well, tbh you should have bought a 960.....


1506/8800 is not a common OC, none of my EVGA SuperClocked are able to do it stable so this does not make much sense.
20% more? don't makes me laugh


----------



## Kellex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> My Classified does 1506/8800 on air, wedged between two water cooled asus 980s and stays in the mid 70s, so, take your fps and add 20% for the oc. If you buy the lies about "the human eye cannot see over 60 fps", well, tbh you should have bought a 960.....


Oyyy what a waste of a 980 classified lol.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellex*
> 
> Oyyy what a waste of a 980 classified lol.


Considering he's on air and wedged its reasonable . My 980 kpes sli are hovering around 1580 atm, simple because I need better cooling to go further. EK HURRY THEM BLOCKS UP DAMN IT! I could run them higher but the fans and temps get way out of control.


----------



## fishingfanatic

All we need is someone to buy a pr of each and let us know. Any takers....lol

Actually some of the kpe owners have done insane oces on those things, and the titan X in sli is what they're playing with now As for a single titan x beating a pr of 980s, there would have to be some lousy

980s and an awesome titan x to pull that off in similar setups imho. Now that I've said it, someone is going to make me eat my words, I can feel it coming...

I gotta sell off some of this hardware to justify my latest upgrade pursuit, a better mobo and faster ram.

Gotta win A LOTTERY man...

FF


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> All we need is someone to buy a pr of each and let us know. Any takers....lol
> 
> Actually some of the kpe owners have done insane oces on those things, and the titan X in sli is what they're playing with now As for a single titan x beating a pr of 980s, there would have to be some lousy
> 
> 980s and an awesome titan x to pull that off in similar setups imho. Now that I've said it, someone is going to make me eat my words, I can feel it coming...
> 
> I gotta sell off some of this hardware to justify my latest upgrade pursuit, a better mobo and faster ram.
> 
> Gotta win A LOTTERY man...
> 
> FF


Seems like all the benches I've seen have twin 980s beating a single Titan X, as they should.

I'm curious about the 980ti. If the price is right two of those will look nice in a new Skylake setup.


----------



## Kritikill

Tonight's benchmark test.
5930K @ 4.5 12355
Fire Strike Extreme 12355


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Tonight's benchmark test.
> 5930K @ 4.5 12355
> Fire Strike Extreme 12355


1500/8400 @ 1212 mV? OMG. Awesome!


----------



## bajer29

Hey guys. Just christened my new GTX 980 last night. $20 for the backplate for the EVGA was completely worth it. Makes the card look mean. Now I'm thinking about getting another for SLI to go with my XB270HU that's coming tomorrow.









I added myself to the Google Spreadsheet. Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Hey guys. Just christened my new GTX 980 last night. $20 for the backplate for the EVGA was completely worth it. Makes the card look mean. Now I'm thinking about getting another for SLI to go with my XB270HU that's coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added myself to the Google Spreadsheet. Is there anything else I can do?




One of These?









TCO


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> One of These?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Noooooo... On air. One of these.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Noooooo... On air. One of these.


Oh I get it. What about one of these?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh I get it. What about one of these?


No... One of these.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> No... One of these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










We might have taken this to Far.

(Slowly backing away)

TCO


----------



## n3xuz

some questions about you guys getting those 1500+ oc on the core, is just about silicon lottery or so? sitting here with an EVGA 980 hydro copper that is factory clocked like the classified but for some reason they only put 2x 6pin on this card instead of the the 2x 8pin can this hamper overclocking aswell?

at the moment im sitting with no overvoltage, max power limit 124%, 50MHz offset on core and 500MHz offset on memory becuase this seems to work for gaming atleast.

somehow though i can push 120MHz offset on core benchmarking with 3dmark heaven and valley w/o problems but gaming with those clocks just breaks the nvidia driver and it seems that im hitting the power limit in games but not in benchmarking, only reason to try overvolt to +87mV that i can max or even bios mod the card ? or am i screwd due 2x 6pin?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Second One Ordered









TCO


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> All we need is someone to buy a pr of each and let us know. Any takers....lol
> 
> Actually some of the kpe owners have done insane oces on those things, and the titan X in sli is what they're playing with now As for a single titan x beating a pr of 980s, there would have to be some lousy
> 
> 980s and an awesome titan x to pull that off in similar setups imho. Now that I've said it, someone is going to make me eat my words, I can feel it coming...
> 
> I gotta sell off some of this hardware to justify my latest upgrade pursuit, a better mobo and faster ram.
> 
> Gotta win A LOTTERY man...
> 
> FF


Edit to my last quote, I actually watched a benchmark on YouTube with the Titan X stock vs Titan X OC vs 970 SLI OC vs 980 SLI OC. Impressive numbers on the Titan X OC. The benches were done at 4K using multiple games. I'll post the linky if I find it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Second One Ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Nice.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Edit to my last quote, I actually watched a benchmark on YouTube with the Titan X stock vs Titan X OC vs 970 SLI OC vs 980 SLI OC. Impressive numbers on the Titan X OC. The benches were done at 4K using multiple games. I'll post the linky if I find it.
> Nice.


Im so Ready for Sli 980 At 4k.... Now if they would just release the IPS 4k Gsync Screen

TCO


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im so Ready for Sli 980 At 4k.... Now if they would just release the IPS 4k Gsync Screen
> 
> TCO


4K with 4 GB of video memory?


----------



## hertz9753

Never question the TaCO...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im so Ready for Sli 980 At 4k.... Now if they would just release the IPS 4k Gsync Screen
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> 4K with 4 GB of video memory?
Click to expand...

Working out pretty good over here.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Working out pretty good over here.


Good to know! I keep reading that 980s are not ready to handle 4K but if you guys can, that can only be good news







I'm on single now, and was thinking of switching in the future with 980Ti, and then SLI the Ti with another one, but we'll see. I'm on 1080p at the moment so one 980 is already overkill


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Finally after a week or so of wait i got my two 980s under water. Due the R5 case, i could ``only`` fit a EK XTX 360mm rad in top, but cooling 2x 980s and 1x 5820K.

The order is res -> pump -> 980 -> 980 -> 5820K -> rad -> res.. Bad order really, but nothing i could do


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Finally after a week or so of wait i got my two 980s under water. Due the R5 case, i could ``only`` fit a EK XTX 360mm rad in top, but cooling 2x 980s and 1x 5820K.
> 
> The order is res -> pump -> 980 -> 980 -> 5820K -> rad -> res.. Bad order really, but nothing i could do


you could fit a xtx 240 rad in the front aswell removeing the hdd and odd cages foe more cooling


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> you could fit a xtx 240 rad in the front aswell removeing the hdd and odd cages foe more cooling


No place to put my pump/res then. plus i need the HDD cage, i cant live on 500Gb^^


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> No place to put my pump/res then. plus i need the HDD cage, i cant live on 500Gb^^


ah ok xD i only have SSDs so i have the pump in the bottom, xtx 240 rad in the front with the res mounted on the rad from the pump in the in the 980 to the 360 rad in the top down to the cpu block and into the front rad again.

2x120Gb SSDs raid 0 and 1TB SSD is enough for gaming and then a 3TB external for storage then you have enough space


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Heres a picture atleast if you want to see^^

The tube from the pump to the terminal is so bad, but not that bad if you see it in real life^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But this is my second loop, not bad for a teenager huh^^


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Heres a picture atleast if you want to see^^
> 
> The tube from the pump to the terminal is so bad, but not that bad if you see it in real life^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is my second loop, not bad for a teenager huh^^


Not bad but the XTX 360 rad actually fits inside the case but then I know why you went from GFX to CPU directly can upload how I run my loop when I get home


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> Not bad but the XTX 360 rad actually fits inside the case but then I know why you went from GFX to CPU directly can upload how I run my loop when I get home


I tried fitting it in the case, like i used to run it, but since my res is higher up than last time (It was on the floor last time) i couldent get a nice bend on it, drove me crazy so i just mounted it outside^^

Would love a photo!


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I tried fitting it in the case, like i used to run it, but since my res is higher up than last time (It was on the floor last time) i couldent get a nice bend on it, drove me crazy so i just mounted it outside^^
> 
> Would love a photo!





here is the case one normal photo and one with some lines done in lovely paint for some information what will come


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the case one normal photo and one with some lines done in lovely paint for some information what will come


Ahh, Very nice indeed! I wish i went for ``hot swap``.. Could be a real killer not to have^^

I am really pissed about my card... They dont Oc any further with the waterblocks, went for 85¤C to 48-ish ¤C on the same card... cant oc further..

You think that reinstalling windows would help?

I did go from a Asus X99-S to a Asus X99-E WS without reinstalling anything.. :/


----------



## Bradum

Do we know if the skyn3t bios is still being worked on for the 980?


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ahh, Very nice indeed! I wish i went for ``hot swap``.. Could be a real killer not to have^^
> 
> I am really pissed about my card... They dont Oc any further with the waterblocks, went for 85¤C to 48-ish ¤C on the same card... cant oc further..
> 
> You think that reinstalling windows would help?
> 
> I did go from a Asus X99-S to a Asus X99-E WS without reinstalling anything.. :/


usually you should reinstall when you swtich mainboard since they might not use the same drivers etc, why that should hinder OC i dont know


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> usually you should reinstall when you swtich mainboard since they might not use the same drivers etc, why that should hinder OC i dont know


I didnt because they are using the same drivers









Well well, after using Guru3D driver wiper.. it found rests of my old 780Ti and 8-9 980s









When i got rid of them OCing became easy again









been folding on 1575Mhz for 16hrs now^^ I could test 1600Mhz, but i bet that wouldent be stable









I am now testing mem on 2000Mhz as well. Thanks!


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I didnt because they are using the same drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well, after using Guru3D driver wiper.. it found rests of my old 780Ti and 8-9 980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i got rid of them OCing became easy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been folding on 1575Mhz for 16hrs now^^ I could test 1600Mhz, but i bet that wouldent be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now testing mem on 2000Mhz as well. Thanks!


no problem, find an interesting bug on my card though, if i game on 2560x1440 on a demanding game like BF4 its fine with my OC but if i play like lol or csgo i have to set them with DSR resolution and game at 4K downscale to 1440p or the driver will crash because of hitting all kinds of limiters (PWR, VRel, VOp) and afterburner pretty much says that im hitting the Voltage and OV limits constant while sometimes drop into power limit sometimes xD prolly have to bios mod my Hydro copper to get away from the limiters and unlock so it can boost higher if i want to hit 1600 with my card


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> no problem, find an interesting bug on my card though, if i game on 2560x1440 on a demanding game like BF4 its fine with my OC but if i play like lol or csgo i have to set them with DSR resolution and game at 4K downscale to 1440p or the driver will crash because of hitting all kinds of limiters (PWR, VRel, VOp) and afterburner pretty much says that im hitting the Voltage and OV limits constant while sometimes drop into power limit sometimes xD prolly have to bios mod my Hydro copper to get away from the limiters and unlock so it can boost higher if i want to hit 1600 with my card


I am using a ROG swift myself, and damn 1440P is demandig, i dont play CS or games like that, but mostly BF4 and BFH. Will play a littlebit and see if its stable or not


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am using a ROG swift myself, and damn 1440P is demandig, i dont play CS or games like that, but mostly BF4 and BFH. Will play a littlebit and see if its stable or not


in BF4 i go 1440p with Ultra ~80fps some dips into 70 region but i dont play much BF4 lately due being killed behind corners is still very aggrevateing xD

actulluy hitting 110-120 fps on locker xD


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am using a ROG swift myself, and damn 1440P is demandig, i dont play CS or games like that, bu:thumb:t mostly BF4 and BFH. Will play a littlebit and see if its stable or not


So what are your hardware specs?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So what are your hardware specs?


5820K 4.625Ghz 1.260V (Cache 4.5Ghz 1.25V)
Asus X99-E WS
AX1500I
2x 980s trying to find a stable OC.
4x4Gb 2750Mhz Cl14 (hyperX predator)
1x 840 pro 256Gb, 1x 250Gb 840 evo, 2tb green drive.

I guess that the most important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> in BF4 i go 1440p with Ultra ~80fps some dips into 70 region but i dont play much BF4 lately due being killed behind corners is still very aggrevateing xD
> 
> actulluy hitting 110-120 fps on locker xD


With MSAA a bit turned down i get stable 144Fps^^ I love battlefield, i usually only play on one server, because then i get used to the other players who play there tc.


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 5820K 4.625Ghz 1.260V (Cache 4.5Ghz 1.25V)
> Asus X99-E WS
> AX1500I
> 2x 980s trying to find a stable OC.
> 4x4Gb 2750Mhz Cl14 (hyperX predator)
> 1x 840 pro 256Gb, 1x 250Gb 840 evo, 2tb green drive.
> 
> I guess that the most important.
> With MSAA a bit turned down i get stable 144Fps^^ I love battlefield, i usually only play on one server, because then i get used to the other players who play there tc.


validated at Firestrike Extreme run at 1600MHz boost
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4491434
7062 points single 980 xD

custom Bios for water


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> validated at Firestrike Extreme run at 1600MHz boost
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4491434
> 7062 points single 980 xD
> 
> custom Bios for water


HAHA! Look at the score for the Gpu, mine is 1point higher on 1575Mhz.. so i beat you!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4490997


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im so Ready for Sli 980 At 4k.... Now if they would just release the IPS 4k Gsync Screen
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 4K with 4 GB of video memory?







Here is the link I found on the 4k benching. Interesting I think.


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> HAHA! Look at the score for the Gpu, mine is 1point higher on 1575Mhz.. so i beat you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4490997


well your cpu destroys mine in Physics though







your minum clock is higher then mine how are you not hitting 1600 oO your boost clocks should be over 1600 with 1392 as gpu clock


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> well your cpu destroys mine in Physics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your minum clock is higher then mine how are you not hitting 1600 oO your boost clocks should be over 1600 with 1392 as gpu clock


Your card is probably better. As the stock boost haft to be pretty high


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Never question the TaCO...










Not Sure if you are complimenting... Well Thanks!!!

TCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Working out pretty good over here.










I appreciate the Backup









The Cautious One

If you were gaming on mulitple 4k screens then the 4gb of Memory might be of concern.


----------



## n3xuz

Funny never heard coil whine ever in any of my gpus etc in my years until today, just Tryed to do the easier benchmarks and scored ~200k points in icestorm but wow 1900 fps is not very friendly for your gpu, it was basicly screaming HAVE MERCY WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO MEEEEE


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> Funny never heard coil whine ever in any of my gpus etc in my years until today, just Tryed to do the easier benchmarks and scored ~200k points in icestorm bu wow1900 fps is not very friendly for your gpu, it was basicly screaming HAVE MERCY WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO MEEEEE


I have had several cards with coil whine, my 980s included. But as you have said, it really only rears it's head when you are in a situation where your cards are producing an order of magnitude more FPS than your monitor is able to reproduce. Having cards under water makes it worse because you are not masking the whine with fast moving fans directly over the offending component.

Coil whine happens. Had it on AMD, had it on NVIDIA. Had is on ASUS, MSI, EVGA, and Sapphire.

Frame limiters and v-sync make it a non issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Working out pretty good over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the Backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> If you were gaming on mulitple 4k screens then the 4gb of Memory might be of concern.
Click to expand...

SLI 980s is a pretty smooth experience @ 4k, SoM would be the only place I would rather have a TiX, but 15-20% less fps in most things is not worth an HD texture pack in one game. Considering I am using a 49" 4k TV, I don't think surround displays is in the cards for this build, so these 980s are going to rock until a single card is twice as fast as both of these cards together.


----------



## Clockster

Did a quick dirty overclock when I got my 4790K on Thursday.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4481420

Not too bad, but I'll be pushing it hard this weekend


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have had several cards with coil whine, my 980s included. But as you have said, it really only rears it's head when you are in a situation where your cards are producing an order of magnitude more FPS than your monitor is able to reproduce. Having cards under water makes it worse because you are not masking the whine with fast moving fans directly over the offending component.
> 
> Coil whine happens. Had it on AMD, had it on NVIDIA. Had is on ASUS, MSI, EVGA, and Sapphire.
> 
> Frame limiters and v-sync make it a non issue.


Yeah, I would probably go with frame limiting instead of Vsync due the input lag but since I'm playing at 2560x1440 or even dsr 4K depending on game it won't go that high and it only noticeable at around 450-500fps or more hehe


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Did a quick dirty overclock when I got my 4790K on Thursday.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4481420
> 
> Not too bad, but I'll be pushing it hard this weekend


Hey, same combo, bring it on







I need to get firestrike extreme running

My cpu is under water but gpu is on air, you should be able to push it pretty hard! I was able to get some good oc's on normal firestrike. The power target for the boost clocks makes targeting a particular frequency harder than it used to be :c

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6424161


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Hey, same combo, bring it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get firestrike extreme running
> 
> My cpu is under water but gpu is on air, you should be able to push it pretty hard! I was able to get some good oc's on normal firestrike. The power target for the boost clocks makes targeting a particular frequency harder than it used to be :c
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6424161


I've managed to get my cpu to 4.8Ghz rock solid stable now. This coolermaster Nepton 280L is a spectacular cooler.
So will be working on the gpu tomorrow







The score I posted earlier was on 1.025V btw so I'm sure this gpu has a lot of juice to give


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I've managed to get my cpu to 4.8Ghz rock solid stable now. This coolermaster Nepton 280L is a spectacular cooler.
> So will be working on the gpu tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The score I posted earlier was on 1.025V btw so I'm sure this gpu has a lot of juice to give


OMG that score is jawdropping dude :O
and you still have room to push it more? Whoa!!


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I've managed to get my cpu to 4.8Ghz rock solid stable now. This coolermaster Nepton 280L is a spectacular cooler.
> So will be working on the gpu tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The score I posted earlier was on 1.025V btw so I'm sure this gpu has a lot of juice to give


you saying your pushing 4.8GHz on your 4790k with 1.025Volts? how the oO now i havent really been bother to try lower my volts and see how far i can actully go down on mine but sitting here on 1.285V since pushing 4.9 or 5.0 or above i need to go WAY above 1.37V atleast prolly into the 1.4V and dunno if i want to push that volts even though im watercooling really


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> you saying your pushing 4.8GHz on your 4790k with 1.025Volts? how the oO now i havent really been bother to try lower my volts and see how far i can actully go down on mine but sitting here on 1.285V since pushing 4.9 or 5.0 or above i need to go WAY above 1.37V atleast prolly into the 1.4V and dunno if i want to push that volts even though im watercooling really


No lol the gpu @ 1.025V


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> No lol the gpu @ 1.025V


isnt that what the card is doing at idle or was gpu-z reporting that voltage while benching ? my card is doign 1.275 constant but thats bcs im using custom water bios to get to 1600MHz xD was not possible with my hydro copper before


----------



## guyinthecorner1

My 980 Strix's fans spin at 100% when I boot up my PC but my computer does not display anything. Does anyone know what is going on? It was working perfectly last night.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> My 980 Strix's fans spin at 100% when I boot up my PC but my computer does not display anything. Does anyone know what is going on? It was working perfectly last night.


Check the connections.. take out the card, clean it and put it back in. Just to be sure everything is ok there.


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Check the connections.. take out the card, clean it and put it back in. Just to be sure everything is ok there.


I fixed it. I booted into safe mode off my onboard graphics and plugged back in my card. The fans spun at a normal rate, so I connected it to my main monitor and restarted. I'm surprised this actually did anything.


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I fixed it. I booted into safe mode off my onboard graphics and plugged back in my card. The fans spun at a normal rate, so I connected it to my main monitor and restarted. I'm surprised this actually did anything.


Otherwise normally the card should spin and then go back down just in the start but good that you got it fixed


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> My 980 Strix's fans spin at 100% when I boot up my PC but my computer does not display anything. Does anyone know what is going on? It was working perfectly last night.


This is normal for the card, so you can set it back to the way it was without worry.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> isnt that what the card is doing at idle or was gpu-z reporting that voltage while benching ? my card is doign 1.275 constant but thats bcs im using custom water bios to get to 1600MHz xD was not possible with my hydro copper before


Will have a look for you when I bench later.


----------



## bajer29

After about a 3/4 of the way through a game of Conquest in BF4 I get some really weird Voltage throttling and my GPU goes down to about 16% usage and 4-6FPS. I've not modded the BIOS or overclocked yet. Clocks seem to stay steady and the card is below 70C. Anyone know what the issue might be?


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> After about a 3/4 of the way through a game of Conquest in BF4 I get some really weird Voltage throttling and my GPU goes down to about 16% usage and 4-6FPS. I've not modded the BIOS or overclocked yet. Clocks seem to stay steady and the card is below 70C. Anyone know what the issue might be?


do have msi afterburner or GPU-z so you can log it? and see if you hit like any limits? but seems strange that it would drop that hard though


----------



## bajer29

MSI Afterburner. I've restarted and I'm going to try another gaming session.

EDIT: Weird... it was page file related. Opened up page file usage on one of my SSDs and it stopped giving me wonky voltages and throttling.


----------



## TommyHere

Hey guys, I should have my MSI gtx 980 with me this wednesday, pretty excited to be getting it! can anyone direct me to a custom bios for the msi version for extra overclocking?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Dual 980s It is.






The Cautious One


----------



## Methodical

What color will the liquid be?^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What color will the liquid be?^^^^^^^^^^


Green 100% for the Gpus, I am not sure what color yet for the CPU loop.... Orange or Leave it Clear Distilled.

TCO


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Dual 980s It is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


I love the build ... especially the 980s and those back plates.









But for the love of God, peel the blue plastic off the EK logo.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I love the build ... especially the 980s and those back plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the love of God, peel the blue plastic off the EK logo.


Yea Yea. I know they are stickers. I peeled um off. Kinda making sure I dont scratch stuff while I put it all together Knuck.











Mo Betta?

TCO


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Yea Yea. I know they are stickers. I peeled um off. Kinda making sure I dont scratch stuff while I put it all together Knuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Betta?
> 
> TCO


Sweet!

You were driving my obsessive compulsiveness over the edge.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> You were driving my obsessive compulsiveness over the edge.


No Problem my Friend!









TCO


----------



## Piospi

Hello guys.

Are You use the modified some BIOSes?
Is there a modified bios for the reference 980?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> Hey guys, I should have my MSI gtx 980 with me this wednesday, pretty excited to be getting it! can anyone direct me to a custom bios for the msi version for extra overclocking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Are You use the modified some BIOSes?
> Is there a modified bios for the reference 980?


The OP has some BIOS flashing information. Other than that I personally don't have an answer for you as I've not flashed my BIOS.


----------



## jdstock76

Stuck my new 980 in last night to due some prelim testing. WOW!!!!! This thing rocks. Not as powerful as my 2x 770's were but a manly beast none the less. My 3D Mark scores were close and after a few random benchmarks, although the average frames were lower than the 770's the minimum was considerably higher. I found that very interesting. I also played around with overclocking a bit here and there. Overclocks like a boss. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone with a reference cooler notice there is some condensation or watermarks through the clear plastic/glass?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone with a reference cooler notice there is some condensation or watermarks through the clear plastic/glass?


Seems like I remember that being the thing about them. Small amount of water to help with cooling. I think I saw that on the 690's. Maybe they continued that practice or maybe I'm high and imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Native89

Hey all, just gauging prices right now for an upgrade.
Is $485 a decent price for a used Gigabyte G1 980?

I wasn't planning on upgrading till after the AMD 3xx series came out and I'm happy with my VaporX 290.
But I got a Qnix coming in and the price is tempting.

Upgrade-itis strikes again.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Native89*
> 
> Hey all, just gauging prices right now for an upgrade.
> Is $485 a decent price for a used Gigabyte G1 980?
> 
> I wasn't planning on upgrading till after the AMD 3xx series came out and I'm happy with my VaporX 290.
> But I got a Qnix coming in and the price is tempting.
> 
> Upgrade-itis strikes again.


I don't think it's a bad idea. I snagged my EVGA 980 SC for $465. Not bad considering. This will hold me over till 980ti hits.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't think it's a bad idea. *I snagged my EVGA 980 SC for $465*. Not bad considering. This will hold me over till 980ti hits.


I wish I paid this price new. I had to drop 550$ a piece.

TCO


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I wish I paid this price new. I had to drop 550$ a piece.
> 
> TCO


OCN classifieds - just got 2 myself


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> *OCN classifieds* - just got 2 myself


For some reason... I just like to get stuff new...









TCO


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I wish I paid this price new. I had to drop 550$ a piece.
> 
> TCO


I wish mine were new but it was used off eBay. Still had the protective plastic on it so it's like new. LoL!


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No, it's about $400+ more. And that's not including tax in some states/countries. I owe 7.5 or 8% in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless I buy from tiger direct.


Or just go to Oregon and buy them.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Heh I'm visiting Oregon right now, I'd buy them for you but I'm vehicle/truck shopping, no wheels yet (my truck was totaled a month ago and I am still looking).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> For some reason... I just like to get stuff new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Then you be jelly about the 980 STRIX I nabbed never used off the market place. $475 with shipping, can't wait for it to show up so I can fold on it.


----------



## FreeElectron

I am having a problem with my MSI GTX 980s
Using MSI afterburner i can only control a single fan (the one near the SLI connectors).
How can i control the other fan?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am having a problem with my MSI GTX 980s
> Using MSI afterburner i can only control a single fan (the one near the SLI connectors).
> How can i control the other fan?


Are your fans still set to auto?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are your fans still set to auto?


----------



## netxzero

I have a question guys, I bought a 980 G1 Gaming from a friend. before he sold it to me, he was able to crank it up to 1650mhz under stock voltage. He even showed me the video for benchmark testing and an hour of playing AC Unity under full load and it was Effin awesome!

Now here's the hard part, when I put it to my rig, I can only max it out to 1567mhz actual speeds so I was Eff'ed up as to what may be the reason for it.

My friend does not even know why he was able to run it while mine can't.

His rig runs under a Sandy Bridge 2500k 4.5ghz, Z77 asrock atx mobo, Seasonic 850w while my pc is running an i7 3770k, z77 sniper m3 matx mobo and a CM V750S power supply.

What could be the reason why I can't run the 980 under the same speeds as his? I hate to say it but would the power supply be a factor? because it is hilarious that the power supply is the factor as a 980 would not reach power comsumption that high.

Would the motherboard form factor have an impact also because in overclocking as for my experience, ATX will run overclock speeds better with lower voltages compared to ATX. would this be a contributing factor towards GPU oc?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## hertz9753

Click on auto to turn it off and save to a profile. Their should also be a start up button that you need click so the profile gets loaded when you start the computer.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I have a question guys, I bought a 980 G1 Gaming from a friend. before he sold it to me, he was able to crank it up to 1650mhz under stock voltage. He even showed me the video for benchmark testing and an hour of playing AC Unity under full load and it was Effin awesome!
> 
> Now here's the hard part, when I put it to my rig, I can only max it out to 1567mhz actual speeds so I was Eff'ed up as to what may be the reason for it.
> 
> My friend does not even know why he was able to run it while mine can't.
> 
> His rig runs under a Sandy Bridge 2500k 4.5ghz, Z77 asrock atx mobo, Seasonic 850w while my pc is running an i7 3770k, z77 sniper m3 matx mobo and a CM V750S power supply.
> 
> What could be the reason why I can't run the 980 under the same speeds as his? I hate to say it but would the power supply be a factor? because it is hilarious that the power supply is the factor as a 980 would not reach power comsumption that high.
> 
> Would the motherboard form factor have an impact also because in overclocking as for my experience, ATX will run overclock speeds better with lower voltages compared to ATX. would this be a contributing factor towards GPU oc?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Different rigs will do that. You never know what you will get when you switch. Just by putting card in different rig your stock boost can change.

I have 5 rigs folding right now and I have seen it happen.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Click on auto to turn it off and save to a profile. Their should also be a start up button that you need click so the profile gets loaded when you start the computer.


After disabling auto i saved it to a profile then clicked the profile and nothing.

Can this be changed some other way?
Note: the fans spin at computer start.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Click on auto to turn it off and save to a profile. Their should also be a start up button that you need click so the profile gets loaded when you start the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> After disabling auto i saved it to a profile then clicked the profile and nothing.
> 
> Can this be changed some other way?
> Note: the fans spin at computer start.
Click to expand...

Did you increase the fan speed before you saved?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you increase the fan speed before you saved?


Yes.

I remember seeing some software that allows me to edit graphics card related values, some of them where minimum fan speed values.
Do you know the name of this software so that i can try it?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you increase the fan speed before you saved?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I remember seeing some software that allows me to edit graphics card related values, some of them where minimum fan speed values.
> Do you know the name of this software so that i can try it?
Click to expand...

I'm a folder and this is my main rig that I also fold on, play games and go on the internet. I don't set min. fan values. It's a 24/7 rig that only stops folding when I want to play a game.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm a folder and this is my main rig that I also fold on, play games and go on the internet. I don't set min. fan values. It's a 24/7 rig that only stops folding when I want to play a game.


Just tried nVidia inspector as well and it only controls a single fan.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Different rigs will do that. You never know what you will get when you switch. Just by putting card in different rig your stock boost can change.
> 
> I have 5 rigs folding right now and I have seen it happen.


Is that so? This is the first time I have heard of this. What may be the reason for it?


----------



## Mnemo05

li am guessing power delivery of each board via the pci-e slots, power draw of other components which will differ from one rig to another of different specs







)


----------



## hertz9753

It's true.


----------



## Reaper28

I have a quick question, I plan on buying 2 980's I'm looking at this 980 SC or 980 FTW ACX version. Does anybody know if they use the same PCB? apparently on XSPC's site a block will work with the SC edition but the FTW isn't listed.. thanks in advance









SC Model # 04G-P4-2983-KR
FTW ACX Model # 04G-P4-2986-KR


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I have a quick question, I plan on buying 2 980's I'm looking at this 980 SC or 980 FTW ACX version. Does anybody know if they use the same PCB? apparently on XSPC's site a block will work with the SC edition but the FTW isn't listed.. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC Model # 04G-P4-2983-KR
> FTW ACX Model # 04G-P4-2986-KR


I seem to recall they are not the same


----------



## matthmaroo1984

hi

I have a gtx 980 sc from evga .... Im on my third for a weird issue (rma)

In gpuz my rated turbo is 1367 but my actual clock goes to like 1433 ( not ocing it)

after a few min or whatever its different everytime... I get a crash and my event viewer says the program stops interacting with windows

3 different gtx 980 sc card have done this when going over the rated speed ( temp never goes over 45c)

I hve found a temp fix - under-clocking the gtx 980 sc -51 mhz and maxing the voltage

this happens in 2 diff pcs


----------



## jvillaveces

I have two EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0s in SLI (EVGA SLI bridge). The cards run on stock settings. They sit on slots 1 and 3 of an Asus Z97-Deluxe mobo, CPU is i4790k overclocked to 4600 MHz, RAM is 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @2133 MHz. Monitor is Dell 2415Q running at 3840x2160 @ 60MHz. I am running NVidia driver ver 347.88.
Whenever I try to play FarCry4 at 4k resolution, the display flickers fiercely. The problem goes away, but doesn't disappear completely, if I lower the resolution to 1080. Even at 4K, the temps don't go over 75C for the top card and 70C for the bottom one.
I have no idea what could be causing this. Is there a known problem with the 347.88 driver? Is there a graphics setting to be tweaked in-game or in general that would address this?
Thanks!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

try the new driver released to day..350.12


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0s in SLI (EVGA SLI bridge). The cards run on stock settings. They sit on slots 1 and 3 of an Asus Z97-Deluxe mobo, CPU is i4790k overclocked to 4600 MHz, RAM is 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @2133 MHz. Monitor is Dell 2415Q running at 3840x2160 @ 60MHz. I am running NVidia driver ver 347.88.
> Whenever I try to play FarCry4 at 4k resolution, the display flickers fiercely. The problem goes away, but doesn't disappear completely, if I lower the resolution to 1080. Even at 4K, the temps don't go over 75C for the top card and 70C for the bottom one.
> I have no idea what could be causing this. Is there a known problem with the 347.88 driver? Is there a graphics setting to be tweaked in-game or in general that would address this?
> Thanks!!


I'm not SLI'g, but with the 980 FTW FarCry4 would crash (game stop responding message), but I could Ctrl Alt Del, open task master and close the game and then go back in no problem, but it would repeat. So, I completing removed the new driver and rolled back to driver 344.75 and it's been smooth sailing so far. Worth a try.

Also, I know some don't like that Geforce software (Geforce something...) that automatically set the games graphics based on your system, but that's worth a try, too.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

My step up finally arrived on Friday. I went from a 970FTW+ ACX 2.0+ to the 980 ACX 2.0 KR-2981. The no waterblock was a deal breaker for me on the 970 no to mention the memory segmentation issue which showed up after I bought it. Have to delay my next gen build yet again. sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## Asylum1

Going to try it out now.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> My step up finally arrived on Friday. I went from a 970FTW+ ACX 2.0+ to the 980 ACX 2.0 KR-2981. The no waterblock was a deal breaker for me on the 970 no to mention the memory segmentation issue which showed up after I bought it. Have to delay my next gen build yet again. sorry for the crappy phone pic


Nice choice, same reason I went for 980's as well


----------



## Brearios

Hi all,

I recently put together my new gaming rig running SLI PNY GTX 980s however, during the boot phase, the system runs relatively quiet, but when Windows 8.1 loads they take off. My Corsair Link suggests that the GPU fans are running at near Maximum full time.

I have the latest updated drivers as well, but I can't adjust their speed in any way. Is anyone else having this problem?

For incite:

Running
i7 5930k
32gb ram
1200 Watt power supply
asus x99 deluxe
default settings in bios


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently put together my new gaming rig running SLI PNY GTX 980s however, during the boot phase, the system runs relatively quiet, but when Windows 8.1 loads they take off. My Corsair Link suggests that the GPU fans are running at near Maximum full time.
> 
> I have the latest updated drivers as well, but I can't adjust their speed in any way. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> For incite:
> 
> Running
> i7 5930k
> 32gb ram
> 1200 Watt power supply
> asus x99 deluxe
> default settings in bios


afterburner to adjust your fan profile...


----------



## Brearios

I just downloaded it, but it looks nothing like the one on the screen shot. My version looks Red not Green and its difficult to understand.


----------



## Brearios

Solved. It was a software issue for sure. I did a complete reinstall of Windows 8.1 and now its all back to silent. I think it was either the ASUS Fan software or the LED light option from Nvidia Gforce experience because I had problems right after I installed one of those softwares.


----------



## xHoLy

hi guys

I want to upgrade my gtx 690 to a gtx 980 but i cant choose which one to pick. I really like the PNY one but i am not familiar with the brand at all. I dont know if they make good products.

which one would you suggest?

http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/asus_matrix_gtx980_p_4gd5_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/914583

http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/pny_k2980gtxpe4gepb_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_oc2_pp_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/975508

http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/evga_04g_p4_2986_kr_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_ftw_acx_2.0_pcie/988782


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Got the new Replacement SLI Ek Bridge Polished and ready to go. That crack was tripping me out.

The Cautious One


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHoLy*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> I want to upgrade my gtx 690 to a gtx 980 but i cant choose which one to pick. I really like the PNY one but i am not familiar with the brand at all. I dont know if they make good products.
> 
> which one would you suggest?
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/asus_matrix_gtx980_p_4gd5_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/914583
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/pny_k2980gtxpe4gepb_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_oc2_pp_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/975508
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/evga_04g_p4_2986_kr_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_ftw_acx_2.0_pcie/988782


I personally think the ASUS Matrix is a waste, you would be better off getting a Strix..overclocking and cooling isn't the best from what I've seen on that card. PNY is kind of an under rated brand but trusted, EVGA is usually easy to get warranty support and they are waterblock friendly lol. I personally would go for the EVGA or an ASUS Strix if you want to go with the ASUS side


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new Replacement SLI Ek Bridge Polished and ready to go. That crack was tripping me out.
> 
> The Cautious One


Nice.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nice.


Thanks Bub!!

TCO


----------



## Ithanul

Well, the GTX980 finally showed up. Debating, should I see how well it games or say crap it, and make it fold non stop from the get go.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is this dew/vapor stuff normal? It's a GTX970 but I thought more people in this thread would know. FYI it's happened on my reference 980, 970, 780. No watercooling and my house doesn't have AC.


----------



## hertz9753

It is called a Vapor Chamber cooler. @Tennobanzai


----------



## Tennobanzai

980/970 are not vapor chambers and even if, they wouldnt leaked "vapor"


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> 980/970 are not vapor chambers and even if, they wouldnt leaked "vapor"


http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-reference-review,3.html

Sure they are.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-reference-review,3.html
> 
> Sure they are.


That's incorrect. They are definitely not. IIRC only the Titan X has the vapor chamber this gen


----------



## hertz9753

It's called condensation. Lets move on.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Has anyone experienced this or useful to share?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's called condensation. Lets move on.










This is True.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Has anyone experienced this or useful to share?


If the "vapors" you speak of never amount to a drop of water.. then there isn't anything to worry about. The heat that is being generated inside your card is obviously being pushed out of the back due to the fan.

If you have seen this on multiple cards you owned, can you tell us if there has been a problem yet?

If you have humidity in the air where you live this may also cause the effect you are seeing.

The Cautious One


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-reference-review,3.html
> 
> Sure they are.


Actually they aren't. That was investigated right after they first launched.


----------



## hertz9753

Adding heat pipes makes it more vapor chamber. It is true that it is modded from the original version.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I'm picking up a 980 in three weeks (was planning 970 but the memory thing bothers me, especially since i tend to keep cards for 2+ gens), and I plan on getting the EVGA model with reference cooler. Stoked.


----------



## Asus11

anyone know what mm thermal pads nvidia reference coolers are?


----------



## hertz9753

I don't know. I did save the pads from an EVGA GTX 770 blower. I put them on a piece of paper.



I just took that picture. I may have snorted after I looked at though.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I'm picking up a 980 in three weeks (was planning 970 but the memory thing bothers me, especially since i tend to keep cards for 2+ gens), and I plan on getting the EVGA model with reference cooler. Stoked.


Same with me but I got the SC/ACX edition should get them in a few days can't wait


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Same with me but I got the SC/ACX edition should get them in a few days can't wait


Blegh... I think I'll actually have to wait a bit longer to order mine... I've got to RMA this awful Asus board and go with something else...

play a game and think of me


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Blegh... I think I'll actually have to wait a bit longer to order mine... I've got to RMA this awful Asus board and go with something else...
> 
> play a game and think of me


You might be gaming before me, says I won't get the cards until monday and about another week for the water blocks


----------



## Ithanul

Ok, maybe someone here can help me out. I am trying to get the ASUS GTX980 STRIX to overclock in Ubuntu.
I got the 346 drivers installed and using Nvidia X Server. So far the X Server only allowing me to control the fan, but won't let me up the clock at all. Right now the clock is sitting at 1303MHz and performance level 2 while the card folds. Got it set to use max performance.

Otherwise, I really debating about figuring out how to flash BIOS on this card.

Ignore, I just found out what I was doing wrong, wow I feel so stupid right now.


----------



## Assirra

Just got my Asus strix gtx 980 and wow.
From a 680 to a 980 is quite a difference, i can tell you that








Just wish i did some benchmarks with my 680 before switching, the difference would have even more impact.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Just got my Asus strix gtx 980 and wow.
> From a 680 to a 980 is quite a difference, i can tell you that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish i did some benchmarks with my 680 before switching, the difference would have even more impact.


No memory caping issues is one I bet you saw.


----------



## Renma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHoLy*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> I want to upgrade my gtx 690 to a gtx 980 but i cant choose which one to pick. I really like the PNY one but i am not familiar with the brand at all. I dont know if they make good products.
> 
> which one would you suggest?
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/asus_matrix_gtx980_p_4gd5_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/914583
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/pny_k2980gtxpe4gepb_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_oc2_pp_pcie____the_witcher_3_kupon/975508
> 
> http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/evga_04g_p4_2986_kr_gtx980_4gb_gddr5_ftw_acx_2.0_pcie/988782


If you haven't decided, I would suggest getting this :


----------



## pjd2011

Just upgraded from a GTX 780 Classified to an MSI Gaming 4G 980 for $140.

No complaints at all. With an OC to 1440mhz this thing is tearing through everything I throw at it @ 1440p.


----------



## King PWNinater

When are the EVGA 980 Hybrids coming back to stock?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renma*
> 
> If you haven't decided, I would suggest getting this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm, I would love to get one of those to throw into my folding rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjd2011*
> 
> Just upgraded from a GTX 780 Classified to an MSI Gaming 4G 980 for $140.
> 
> No complaints at all. With an OC to 1440mhz this thing is tearing through everything I throw at it @ 1440p.


! Where the heck you find one for that price!?

Just wish I could get my current 980 stable under Ubuntu at 1500MHz, right now though it only allowing me at 1478MHz. (Need to find way to up the volts on this STRIX) It barely breaking 59-60*C.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

It was a great morning for pic










TCO


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ithanul, post the bios, I could mod it to max 1.2750V. That should get you to 1500mhz.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ithanul, post the bios, I could mod it to max 1.2750V. That should get you to 1500mhz.


here is the bios of 980 strix if you can help....

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## gagac1971

but what i heard 980 strix have two voltage chips one is breakable but another is not....mod it and i will try...
thanks in advance


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, 5 minutes.


----------



## gagac1971

than you so much....


----------



## Ithanul

Only problem for me is getting the BIOS off and flashing. Stupid motherboard won't boot off USBs.







Found that out when I was trying to use a USB to install Ubuntu.


----------



## DeathAngel74

gm204mod.zip 136k .zip file

Make sure you *set the voltage offset to +0mV* in afterburner or precisionx or asus tweak whatever....


----------



## DeathAngel74

windows on a second partition just to flash the bios?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> gm204mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Make sure you *set the voltage offset to +0mV* in afterburner or precisionx or asus tweak whatever....


ok i will try now your bios....
why do you say to put voltage offset on 0mv?just curios....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> windows on a second partition just to flash the bios?


There is still a way to flash in Windows?

I do still have Windows installed. I just never tried extracting BIOS off a GPU before.


----------



## DeathAngel74

you have to temporarily disable the gpu in device manager and extract the bios with gpu-z. you can flash in windows too. Search for JoeDirt's NVFlash thread. After the flash re-enable the gpu and reboot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

because the volts with be 1.2750V by default, if you add more with software, it will probably crash.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you have to temporarily disable the gpu in device manager and extract the bios with gpu-z. you can flash in windows too. Search for JoeDirt's NVFlash thread. After the flash re-enable the gpu and reboot.


Alrighty, I try to get the BIOS off a bit later. Got to wait after this foldathon is over first.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> because the volts with be 1.2750V by default, if you add more with software, it will probably crash.


thank a lot for your effort but like i sad voltage is not applying.....checked whit dimm and will don't pass 1.21v......
man is impossible to get voltage working...just whit shamino tool which i found messy and just ugly software....


----------



## DeathAngel74

did the core reach 1506.5? maybe try +100mV


----------



## gagac1971

core reached 1506.5 but voltage is 1.21v and adding more 100mv whit no success....
there are two voltage chip regulators and the second one is impossible to mod....
we whit 980 strix are voltage locked on 1.21v....is possible to crank voltage but only whit shamino tool....
here is download page if somebody want to try....

http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar


----------



## DeathAngel74

did it throttle? or was it constant?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> core reached 1506.5 but voltage is 1.21v and adding more 100mv whit no success....
> there are two voltage chip regulators and the second one is impossible to mod....
> we whit 980 strix are voltage locked on 1.21v....is possible to crank voltage but only whit shamino tool....
> here is download page if somebody want to try....
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar


Got to love the fact they lock such a strong card down. /sarcasm

Though, I think some of my problem is the current humidity level in the house. 60% humidity probably not helping my clocks.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> did it throttle? or was it constant?


if you are speaking whit me is just stuck on 1.21v...i alwredy tried everything on bios mod-but i mean everything.....is voltage locked...i can get up to 1510 mhz on 1.21v and is game over.....
i am trying to sell my strix and get even reference gtx 980 card which is voltage modded via bios up to 1.275v or maybe evga gtx 980 hybrid...i need to sell this card first...


----------



## pjd2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Mmmm, I would love to get one of those to throw into my folding rig.
> ! Where the heck you find one for that price!?
> 
> Just wish I could get my current 980 stable under Ubuntu at 1500MHz, right now though it only allowing me at 1478MHz. (Need to find way to up the volts on this STRIX) It barely breaking 59-60*C.


Ended up finding a guy on Craigslist who realized the Gaming 4G was overkill for Skyrim at 1080p. He got my 780 Classy which is more than capable and I paid him the $140 for the 980. Pretty sweet deal for me I do believe!

When I find some time after finals week I'll see if I can push it past 1500MHz. What's really kind of amusing is I don't game often, at all. I just like knowing I'm up to date as I can be. My OCD couldn't resist a 980 at that price


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently put together my new gaming rig running SLI PNY GTX 980s however, during the boot phase, the system runs relatively quiet, but when Windows 8.1 loads they take off. My Corsair Link suggests that the GPU fans are running at near Maximum full time.
> 
> I have the latest updated drivers as well, but I can't adjust their speed in any way. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> For incite:
> 
> Running
> i7 5930k
> 32gb ram
> 1200 Watt power supply
> asus x99 deluxe
> default settings in bios


If you have a 144hz monitor run it at 120hz (in desktop)


----------



## Valkayria

What driver version is the most stable for you guys?


----------



## DeathAngel74

350.12 is the latest. I'm using 347.26, because its smoother and less choppy. In my case anyway.


----------



## Reaper28




----------



## bleachigo

Just got my eVGA GTX980 FTW w/ACX 2.0 about a month ago.Now i'm in the club and hopefully when prices come down i can SLI until the Pascal releases


----------



## toppas

anyone have seen the Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 OC perform and can tell me something about the cooling, especially about the loudness of this cooling solution?
can't find reviews anywhere. only about that weird x4 edition with this little fan on the side.
thanks


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Maybe I'm overthinking this but, as the fans on the 980 SC ACX 2.0 spin up and their CFM increases, if your chassis in/out CFM pressure ratio is _just_ positive, could this increase the exhaust CFM enough to make your pressure ratio negative and cause dust build up?

I've been trying to google this model's CFM and I haven't found anything. Thanks in advance for any research or information on this.

For anyone looking for this information, I reached out to EVGA and their engineers say that the EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 does ~77.5 CFM at 100% load. That's far more than I was anticipating and will upset my balance immediately. Good to know!


----------



## cadger

Looking for some input. I think it's a SLI issue but it could also be my monitor I guess. But when I have SLI enabled and a game running in full screen I get crazy flickering on black textures like the BF4 loading screen. Setting it to borderless fixes the issue as well as disabling SLI. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue.?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ur not overthinking it Ti, just thinking of possible issues to look for. If the internal temps get too warm for ur liking, simply change ur exhaust fan, or both the intake and exhaust to higher cfms, it dropped my

internals on average 5-7 C with better airflow. A good reason for modular psus, no extra cables to contend with. I added small filters to my intakes as well. It also helps if ur looking to keep a positive pres. in

the case to try avoiding dust intake...

I bought some replacement screen mat'l normally used to replace torn screen doors and cut them to size to fit a few different things, like my chiller. I have 2 dogs so it helps with the hair,...

FF


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*


Giggity!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hahaha !!! Here's Quagmire ! lol

Giggity !!!

FF









Sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## Reaper28

@Valkayria

@fishingfanatic

Surprised I haven't heard more comments like that lol..


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> @Valkayria
> 
> @fishingfanatic
> 
> Surprised I haven't heard more comments like that lol..


As soon as I get my Qnix I'll be getting a second card.









They are beautiful. Can't wait for the 980ti.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> As soon as I get my Qnix I'll be getting a second card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful. Can't wait for the 980ti.


I am definitely going to keep a eye out if they release the 980Ti. Real curious on what that cards folding power will be.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## Waleh

Hello lads/ladies, I'm interested in the 980 for a new upcoming build and I wanted some feeback from people in this thread on its performance. I've looked at some benchmarks but they seem a little iffy. My question is simple: how does a single 980 perform on 1440p? Thanks guys! Hope you're all enjoying your cards


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello lads/ladies, I'm interested in the 980 for a new upcoming build and I wanted some feeback from people in this thread on its performance. I've looked at some benchmarks but they seem a little iffy. My question is simple: how does a single 980 perform on 1440p? Thanks guys! Hope you're all enjoying your cards


I am using a 980 Matrix with a Asus ROG Swift at 1440 and everything ive played so far runs very well at 1440 on max or close to it since i don't always use to much AA etc.

Games i play which are still pretty demanding -

Metro Last Light
BF4
Crysis 3
Tomgb Raider
Alien Isolation
Far Cry 4

1440 is most def the sweet spot for a 980 and you should feel comfortable playing anything out there with little fuss.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am using a 980 Matrix with a Asus ROG Swift at 1440 and everything ive played so far runs very well at 1440 on max or close to it since i don't always use to much AA etc.
> 
> Games i play which are still pretty demanding -
> 
> Metro Last Light
> BF4
> Crysis 3
> Tomgb Raider
> Alien Isolation
> Far Cry 4
> 
> 1440 is most def the sweet spot for a 980 and you should feel comfortable playing anything out there with little fuss.


Thank you for that sir! I also enjoy AAA titles like Crysis, BF, GTA, etc. Would you say I could squeeze around 60 FPS on max presets with some of the AA settings turned down? (I don't think max AA is really needed at 1440p).


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Thank you for that sir! I also enjoy AAA titles like Crysis, BF, GTA, etc. Would you say I could squeeze around 60 FPS on max presets with some of the AA settings turned down? (I don't think max AA is really needed at 1440p).


I play all of those games. Crysis 2 just runs like garbage so I stay away from that title all together.

I run ultra on most games with 60+ FPS (all of the titles you mentioned) with no major issues. AA settings are always off by default for me because at 1440p it's pretty hard to tell whether it's on or off anyway. You can't go wrong with the EVGA GTX 980 SC. Love this card; best card I've ever owned


----------



## Quadrider10

whats up guys? so im trying to buy either a EVGA gtx 780ti classified or an EVGA gtx 980 FTW card. i have a few questions tho.

What is the max voltage that the 980 FTW can go up to without using the tool?
How many bios are out for the 980 FTW?
is it worth the upgrade from a 780 Ti?
Will the Kraken G10 bracket fit the 980 FTW?


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I play all of those games. Crysis 2 just runs like garbage so I stay away from that title all together.
> 
> I run ultra on most games with 60+ FPS (all of the titles you mentioned) with no major issues. AA settings are always off by default for me because at 1440p it's pretty hard to tell whether it's on or off anyway. You can't go wrong with the EVGA GTX 980 SC. Love this card; best card I've ever owned


Thanks a lot for the help! That definitely clarifies some of my concerns. I know there is a 980ti coming out but It will probably be quite a bit more expensive than the 980 especially in Canada.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help! That definitely clarifies some of my concerns. I know there is a 980ti coming out but It will probably be quite a bit more expensive than the 980 especially in Canada.


Very welcome, in BF4 it does drop to about 50FPS in some areas, but I have G Sync monitor that makes the frames seem smooth regardless. GTA V is basically the same. I didn't want you to think I never drop below 60, but the 980 can play most newer titles single-handed without going below 50FPS on ultra. I bet if it was paired with a hyper-threaded i7, it would be even more of a beast









I get a whopping 300FPS in Diablo 3 if you're into those kinds of games. I get a clean locked 144FPS in Portal 2 with no stutter (looks amazing on a 144Hz display) and Killing Floor 2 gets about 60FPS on ultra with everything maxed (still an early access game on Steam, seems to be locked at 60FPS).

I just went back and re-read my post and I can see how it would seem misleading.

Maybe wait until next month and see what the 980ti is all about and make your decision on what to buy then.


----------



## Vayne4800

So apparently EVGA Precision X 16 is just a turd. It messes up my video playback when fullscreen, messes up Heroes of the Storm mouse cursor making it go invisible, messes up my 3D software,...etc. Always problems with it even after using the server exclusion list. So uninstalled and never looking back.

My cards suffer the infamous Low Utilization Grey Screen bug so I can't overclock, not even keep my power target above 100%. Which is fine, learning to live with that.

Though, I do like to know if there is a less intrusive software that allows fan control via a curve and maybe OSD information?

Thanks!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So apparently EVGA Precision X 16 is just a turd. It messes up my video playback when fullscreen, messes up Heroes of the Storm mouse cursor making it go invisible, messes up my 3D software,...etc. Always problems with it even after using the server exclusion list. So uninstalled and never looking back.
> 
> My cards suffer the infamous Low Utilization Grey Screen bug so I can't overclock, not even keep my power target above 100%. Which is fine, learning to live with that.
> 
> Though, I do like to know if there is a less intrusive software that allows fan control via a curve and maybe OSD information?
> 
> Thanks!


MSI Afterburner is a good option. I had to stop using EVGA's Precision because it was reporting FPS incorrectly in GTA V. The in game benchmark would be reporting 50FPS while Precision would be showing 90FPS. I confirmed the 50FPS was accurate by testing with FRAPS and then Afterburner.


----------



## M4we1s

Most understood could help you decide whether to buy Galax GTX 980 HOF or EVGA GTX 980 Classified.
I will overclock any of the plates.
Thank you.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Very welcome, in BF4 it does drop to about 50FPS in some areas, but I have G Sync monitor that makes the frames seem smooth regardless. GTA V is basically the same. I didn't want you to think I never drop below 60, but the 980 can play most newer titles single-handed without going below 50FPS on ultra. I bet if it was paired with a hyper-threaded i7, it would be even more of a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a whopping 300FPS in Diablo 3 if you're into those kinds of games. I get a clean locked 144FPS in Portal 2 with no stutter (looks amazing on a 144Hz display) and Killing Floor 2 gets about 60FPS on ultra with everything maxed (still an early access game on Steam, seems to be locked at 60FPS).
> 
> I just went back and re-read my post and I can see how it would seem misleading.
> 
> Maybe wait until next month and see what the 980ti is all about and make your decision on what to buy then.


Don't worry about it! I wasn't expecting 60 FPS every single second of playtime. It's normal to see some drops as long as it's smooth but I probably will wait a little bit longer just to see what's being released in the next month or so. If anything, a new release might even drop 980 prices


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Don't worry about it! I wasn't expecting 60 FPS every single second of playtime. It's normal to see some drops as long as it's smooth but I probably will wait a little bit longer just to see what's being released in the next month or so. *If anything, a new release might even drop 980 prices*


That's what I'm hoping for. If prices drop, bajer is getting another EVGA GTX SC for SLI


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know if the EVGA FTW 980 is just a beefed up (More VRMs and 8-pin) reference PCB?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> MSI Afterburner is a good option. I had to stop using EVGA's Precision because it was reporting FPS incorrectly in GTA V. The in game benchmark would be reporting 50FPS while Precision would be showing 90FPS. I confirmed the 50FPS was accurate by testing with FRAPS and then Afterburner.


Honestly, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X running in the background do funky stuff to tons of applications. How I know that? Months of hassle with both! What other method can I apply a fan curve other than those crappy applications and BIOS editing?

P.S. Yes I am quite frustrated, and this doesn't come lightly. I have been trying to get along with these trash applications for months without success.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> MSI Afterburner is a good option. I had to stop using EVGA's Precision because it was reporting FPS incorrectly in GTA V. The in game benchmark would be reporting 50FPS while Precision would be showing 90FPS. I confirmed the 50FPS was accurate by testing with FRAPS and then Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X running in the background do funky stuff to tons of applications. How I know that? Months of hassle with both! What other method can I apply a fan curve other than those crappy applications and BIOS editing?
> 
> P.S. Yes I am quite frustrated, and this doesn't come lightly. I have been trying to get along with these trash applications for months without success.
Click to expand...



Ummm OK. It was just a suggestion. You hadn't mentioned Afterburner was also giving you trouble in your previous post. I've used MSI AB on and off for years with no issues, and while Precision was reporting incorrect FPS, it never gave me any "application" issues. Sorry to hear you're having such a difficult time.


----------



## MonarchX

Has there been any recent mods/tweaks/tools of some kind to push GTX 980 further? All I got is an edited BIOS that unlocks voltage, set higher TDP, and changes clocks a bit. That's all I could ever do for my MSI GeForce GTX 980 4G 4GB that does 1550Mhz GPU and 8000Mhz vRAM for stable benchmarking, but I run it at 1530Mhz GPU and 7500Mhz vRAM in the summer. I want MOAR SPEED!

Why did Skyn3t never published any BIOS??? After all, this thread was started by him or his brother AFAIK!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA FTW 980 is just a beefed up (More VRMs and 8-pin) reference PCB?


It's different enough that no ek waterblock fits the ftw edition.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's different enough that no ek waterblock fits the ftw edition.


Same thing happened to the 780 FTW EVGA (Had to get the Thermosphere) although now if you use the cooling configurator on EK site, Supposedly the 970 Block fits?









TCO


----------



## Suferbus

Corsair 900d, X99 5930k, 3x gtx980 build almost done!! No mustard and ketchup comments please!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Looks real nice ! Make a stencil for a flame outline !!! JK









Seriously, it looks pretty sweet bud !!!
















FF


----------



## ondoy

nice rig...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Corsair 900d, X99 5930k, 3x gtx980 build almost done!! No mustard and ketchup comments please!


But I like mustard and ketcup....









Nice build!!!


----------



## PriestOfSin

Do we have a release date on the 980ti yet?

Edit: lucky 7's


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Do we have a release date on the 980ti yet?
> 
> Edit: lucky 7's


Only speculation, nothing confirmed.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> Only speculation, nothing confirmed.


Dang. I'm trying to wait for the 980ti to hit, but at this rate i might end up getting the 980.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Dang. I'm trying to wait for the 980ti to hit, but at this rate i might end up getting the 980.


I traded up to the 980 from two 770's. I love this card. OC's like a champ.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's so easy to OC cards nowadays







. My 960 oc's like a champ as well.


----------



## Lilkinsly

Proud to be a member.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5xbwe

Have 2 of them. Watercooled.

Will be overclocking them tonight.


----------



## ExiZ

Im in, just finished my build yesterday. Flashed with custom bios, watercooled.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=hdn7y


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm totally in love with my two EVGA GTX980 SC,
the stock backplate is awesome, can't understand why nvidia continue to produce cards without backplate, even on high end series like Titan.

backplate is a must have for aesthetics and for the dust, I can clean my cards in a second.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm totally in love with my two EVGA GTX980 SC,
> the stock backplate is awesome, can't understand why nvidia continue to produce cards without backplate, even on high end series like Titan.
> 
> backplate is a must have for aesthetics and for the dust, I can clean my cards in a second.


Most likely for the enthusiasts who wc I'm assuming.


----------



## optional

Picked up this beauty for my rebuild/update.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Most likely for the enthusiasts who wc I'm assuming.


this does not justify the absence of the backplate.
in that price range, backplate should be present, enthusiasts who wc could always remove it, eventually.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optional*
> 
> Picked up this beauty for my rebuild/update.


Sweet


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this does not justify the absence of the backplate.
> in that price range, backplate should be present, enthusiasts who wc could always remove it, eventually.


Honestly, i believe that any card above $450 ought to have a backplate by default. They add a nice look to the cards, and eliminate PCB sag with aftermarket air solutions. It's what is driving me to get the reference 980 vs a cheaper solution... blower fan and backplate.


----------



## Mnemo05

Some benchies of my Zotac 980 Amp!


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Honestly, i believe that any card above $450 ought to have a backplate by default. They add a nice look to the cards, and eliminate PCB sag with aftermarket air solutions. It's what is driving me to get the reference 980 vs a cheaper solution... blower fan and backplate.


This. Especially with cards in the $500+ market, at that price it is an "enthusiast" piece of hardware. It's just like black PCB's at this point its just becoming common that everybody expects and appreciates black ones. I don't think watercoolers would care if the card has a backplate because they need to remove the entire cooler anyways and 6 extra screws is no big deal to them but again it comes down to the price. You should get what you pay for.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I got two of dem bad boyz

4690k @ 4.4Ghz
cards @ 1572Mhz but 3dmark says otherwise ... (normal?)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6766417


----------



## black06g85

well computer is down, woke up saturday morning with a black screen and no video output. restarted computer, got overclock failed (even back to stock clocks) had to wipe harddrive and re install windows (wouldn't boot no matter what)
had to wipe and reinstall twice during the day due to that black screen and then overclock failed message to the point where it wouldn't try to boot.

got eveything up and running finally, but now windows (and games) only let me use 1080p as my resolution, anything higher and I get a black screen. when going to select resolution it has a * next to 1080p but shows 4k as native. In windows at least it will revert back to 1080p and my screen comes back once it times out, but in games it crashes hard to the point where I had to wipe my drive and install windows again. when the screen goes black you hear the music still in the back ground then you here a windows notification like the driver crashed. but it never recovers and I have to install windows again.

anyone have an idea to whats going on here? was working fine in 4k friday night gaming, never crashed before.
already swapped top and bottom cards, reverted everything back to stock clocks. only works in 1080p tried running 1 card only etc...
comp specs as follows:

I75930k asus x99 deluxe mobo (was at 4.5 ghz at 1.28v now at stock clocks and voltage)
2x gigabyte gtx980 g1's (were overclocked at 1530 mhz 122% power limit +4 on the voltage (had been completely stable and fine for 2 months prior)
1tb bx100 ssd
2x 1tb wd black's and 1x 2tb seagate
windows 8.1
computers only about 2.5 to 3 months old

at a loss here tried everything I can think of, if anyone else has any idea please let me know so I Can get this thing up and cranking out ppd again.

thanks in advance


----------



## M4we1s

It was my GTX 980 classified, is now taking the 770 and install the new and take the tests.


----------



## cdnGhost

Curious, there is no CPU-Z for Apple.... Can I post a system screen shot with photos of my EVGA GTX 980 SC to be accepted?


----------



## sir cuddles

Found myself with a bit of luck today. Met with a guy on craigslist and traded my 290x Lighting + $50 for a GTX 980. Dude got a GTX 980 for his birthday but already had a 290x Lightning and wanted to crossfire instead of having a single 980.

So I am happy with getting a 980 for essentially $330.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Curious, there is no CPU-Z for Apple.... Can I post a system screen shot with photos of my EVGA GTX 980 SC to be accepted?


I don't use CPU-Z and I'm not a member. I do have 3x GTX 980's and post in here.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Dual 980s Going UNDER? Water












More Videos in the Build Log (Siggy) SMA8

The Cautious One


----------



## optional

Here's my validation link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uw5bq


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello lads/ladies, I'm interested in the 980 for a new upcoming build and I wanted some feeback from people in this thread on its performance. I've looked at some benchmarks but they seem a little iffy. My question is simple: how does a single 980 perform on 1440p? Thanks guys! Hope you're all enjoying your cards


Use 2560x1600 and no problems.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> whats up guys? so im trying to buy either a EVGA gtx 780ti classified or an EVGA gtx 980 FTW card. i have a few questions tho.
> 
> What is the max voltage that the 980 FTW can go up to without using the tool?
> How many bios are out for the 980 FTW?
> is it worth the upgrade from a 780 Ti?
> Will the Kraken G10 bracket fit the 980 FTW?


Q1 - voltage is locked. Max 1.2v
Q2. when you find out let me know
Q3. can't answer
Q4. can't answer


----------



## bajer29

Not sure if this was covered in here, but recently I ran into this reddit post. Basically 9xx series cards have a NVIDIA Shield process running in the background of Windows by default which uses up precious CPU resources.

If you disable it there is a ~3FPS gain and cuts down on stutter on some "problem games" such as GTA V.

Try at your own risk:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/344z7f/nvidia_usersraise_your_fps_and_save_cpu_usage_by/

I'm going to try it out tonight if I find some time.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Not sure if this was covered in here, but recently I ran into this reddit post. Basically 9xx series cards have a NVIDIA Shield process running in the background of Windows by default which uses up precious CPU resources.
> 
> If you disable it there is a ~3FPS gain and cuts down on stutter on some "problem games" such as GTA V.
> 
> Try at your own risk:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/344z7f/nvidia_usersraise_your_fps_and_save_cpu_usage_by/
> 
> I'm going to try it out tonight if I find some time.


edit: nvm


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Not sure if this was covered in here, but recently I ran into this reddit post. Basically 9xx series cards have a NVIDIA Shield process running in the background of Windows by default which uses up precious CPU resources.
> 
> If you disable it there is a ~3FPS gain and cuts down on stutter on some "problem games" such as GTA V.
> 
> Try at your own risk:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/344z7f/nvidia_usersraise_your_fps_and_save_cpu_usage_by/
> 
> I'm going to try it out tonight if I find some time.


Let's us know how it turns out.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> This disables shadowplay if you use that btw


I've never used shadowplay, but I have it enabled. Are you sure it disables it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've never used shadowplay, but I have it enabled. Are you sure it disables it?


I used shadowplay for the FPS counter and it does record decent Video.

I have since switched to MSI afterburner to display the Onscreen THings I need.



The Cautious One


----------



## PCModderMike

Well it's been fun fellow 980 owners.....but I've decided to go to the red team.










Gonna post my 980 up for sale shortly, if anyone is interested.


----------



## JoeDirt

*Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've never used shadowplay, but I have it enabled. Are you sure it disables it?


Apparently it doesn't looks like I managed to disable something else in the process


----------



## black06g85

well just to update, fixed my issue with 4k resolution. was something with my reciever.


----------



## negru08

Just got my 980 yesterday. I have a GPU-Z validation code and url but how do I post it?

**Edit: Nvm I found it. 980 is an awesome card. I am coming from a 780 TI. I read places say it isnt worth the upgrade but I just cant see where they got that from. The best OC I could do on my 780TI only resulted in a Valleys Benchmark score of 2920. It was pretty bad.

My 980 is EVGA SC ACX cooling . ASCI quality says only 73.5% But my highest stable overlcock with MSI Afterburner is:

Core Voltage: +50mV = 1.2620
Power Limit: 124%
Core Clock: +153 Mhz ( 1,590 Hmz)
Memory Clock: +520 Mhz (2018 Mhz)

Valley Score = 3451 with temps only hitting 61C. After 4 hours of running benchmark continuously.

But the profile I will use cause it just seems to be the best without to much voltage or anything is:

Core Voltage: +27mV = 1.2160
Power Limit: 124%
Core Clock: +113 Mhz ( 1,530 Hmz)
Memory Clock: +493 Mhz (2001 Mhz)

Valley Score = 3410 with temps hitting only 55-57 C

This is of course with +56-65 for the fan. A tab bit noisy at those percents but with headphones I cant tell.Not a bad overclocker. Way better then my 780 TI ever did.

Do you think if I increase voltage I would be able to get more out of it? I see some people pushing it to 1.310 but I dont know if I can get much more out of this. What are all your thoughts?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Just got my 980 yesterday. I have a GPU-Z validation code and url but how do I post it?
> 
> **Edit: Nvm I found it. 980 is an awesome card. I am coming from a 780 TI. I read places say it isnt worth the upgrade but I just cant see where they got that from. The best OC I could do on my 780TI only resulted in a Valleys Benchmark score of 2920. It was pretty bad.
> 
> My 980 is EVGA SC ACX cooling . ASCI quality says only 73.5% But my highest stable overlcock with MSI Afterburner is:
> 
> Core Voltage: +50mV = 1.2620
> Power Limit: 124%
> Core Clock: +153 Mhz ( 1,590 Hmz)
> Memory Clock: +520 Mhz (2018 Mhz)
> 
> Valley Score = 3451 with temps only hitting 61C. After 4 hours of running benchmark continuously.
> 
> But the profile I will use cause it just seems to be the best without to much voltage or anything is:
> 
> Core Voltage: +27mV = 1.2160
> Power Limit: 124%
> Core Clock: +113 Mhz ( 1,530 Hmz)
> Memory Clock: +493 Mhz (2001 Mhz)
> 
> Valley Score = 3410 with temps hitting only 55-57 C
> 
> This is of course with +56-65 for the fan. A tab bit noisy at those percents but with headphones I cant tell.Not a bad overclocker. Way better then my 780 TI ever did.
> 
> Do you think if I increase voltage I would be able to get more out of it? I see some people pushing it to 1.310 but I dont know if I can get much more out of this. What are all your thoughts?


Yeah, if you have a bad clocking 780ti the 980 does actually offer a performance increase. I played with a friends 780ti for a week because I was planning to buy it, but it was an overclocking slouch and was slower than my 780 Classified that overclocked great. My 980 is only stable in the upper 1400's, but I can tell a big difference between it and the 780ti.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, if you have a bad clocking 780ti the 980 does actually offer a performance increase. I played with a friends 780ti for a week because I was planning to buy it, but it was an overclocking slouch and was slower than my 780 Classified that overclocked great. My 980 is only stable in the upper 1400's, but I can tell a big difference between it and the 780ti.


Yea if the 980 Ti overclock as great as the 900 series is doing then that card will be one powerful GPU







Hopefully it comes out in the next 90 days lol so I can step up.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I going to be curious on what the 980Ti's folding power going to be. Depending on that, I may switch the out the 980 in my folder to one if it is a good bump up in folding power. Plus the fact this stinking STRIX won't hold past 1500MHz.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hello everyone, going to be throwing my 980s under EK wateblocks this weekend, what kind of overclocks should I be expecting? Should I flash an unlocked bios?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hello everyone, going to be throwing my 980s under EK wateblocks this weekend, what kind of overclocks should I be expecting? Should I flash an unlocked bios?


I have seen a GTX 980 Classified hit 1600 mhz on air so I guess you can atleast expect 1450/1500+









Other random question. Does anyone happen to have a Witcher 3 code left over from buying a 900 series GPU and doesn't need it? I could offer Tropice 4 Collectors Bundle for it although it is not quite as valuable as Witcher 3


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I have seen a GTX 980 Classified hit 1600 mhz on air so I guess you can atleast expect 1450/1500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other random question. Does anyone happen to have a Witcher 3 code left over from buying a 900 series GPU and doesn't need it? I could offer Tropice 4 Collectors Bundle for it although it is not quite as valuable as Witcher 3


I've already hit mid 1400s with these 980s on air already.. you don't think I can't get up into the 1600/1700 on water and custom bios?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I've already hit mid 1400s with these 980s on air already.. you don't think I can't get up into the 1600/1700 on water and custom bios?


Most likely not. Only the strix can reach those levels as it has a bypass voltage regulator that can be used to up the voltage past 1.3v which is what most of the other cards are limited too.

Putting things underwater doesn't magically net you +200 core.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Most likely not. Only the strix can reach those levels as it has a bypass voltage regulator that can be used to up the voltage past 1.3v which is what most of the other cards are limited too.
> 
> Putting things underwater doesn't magically net you +200 core.


Well that sucks. What is the point of watercooling these suckers then? I was expecting better overclocks than what I already get on air and stock bios..


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hello everyone, going to be throwing my 980s under EK wateblocks this weekend, what kind of overclocks should I be expecting? Should I flash an unlocked bios?


I was able to hit 1500MHz+ when I added a lot of voltage but just to test it. I'm running it at around 1400 with stock voltage with power target and temp at max with around at 130MHz on GPU and 500MHz on memory. I have the GTX Superclocked version with the reference cooler. I read somewhere that when you add voltage sometimes it actually starts throttling you. Something else that may help is to max out the fan speed so that it doesn't downclock.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/10/08/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_overclocking_video_card_review/1#.VUOXSv50xR1


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I was able to hit 1500MHz+ when I added a lot of voltage but just to test it. I'm running it at around 1400 with stock voltage with power target and temp at max with around at 130MHz on GPU and 500MHz on memory. I have the GTX Superclocked version with the reference cooler. I read somewhere that when you add voltage sometimes it actually starts throttling you. Something else that may help is to max out the fan speed so that it doesn't downclock.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/10/08/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_overclocking_video_card_review/1#.VUOXSv50xR1


Like I said I'm watercooling this weekend not the stock fan, already hit those numbers on air


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Like I said I'm watercooling this weekend not the stock fan, already hit those numbers on air


Nice, you hit almost 1600 on air with the superclocked version?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Nice, you hit almost 1600 on air with the superclocked version?


No not that much! I was responding to the other guy, I recall hitting high 1400s on air a few months ago


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> No not that much! I was responding to the other guy, I recall hitting high 1400s on air a few months ago


I have both of mine on liquid with ek blocks but I can't seem to get it past 1600 even with good temps. It wants to reset when I go past +175MHz. I have not tried flashing with a different bios. Curious to see if you get better results. I think my cards suck.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Can confirm that 980 backplate fits with Z97 port shroud if you bend it just a tiny bit.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Well that sucks. What is the point of watercooling these suckers then? I was expecting better overclocks than what I already get on air and stock bios..


Depends on your cards. I wasn't able to do 1600 with stupid temps on air. Now Im at 1620 for the most part with 50c on full load and near dead silence. kpes


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Depends on your cards. I wasn't able to do 1600 with stupid temps on air. Now Im at 1620 for the most part with 50c on full load and near dead silence. kpes


how much voltage are you adding if any and which version/manufacturer of the card?


----------



## Tamuro

Finally got around to painting the red accent of my MSI GTX 980 Gaming. My build is black and blue so the red stuck out like a sore thumb. haha



http://imgur.com/8SLKbVK




http://imgur.com/6GG91i9




http://imgur.com/VEx9yXY




http://imgur.com/B2zWyDi




http://imgur.com/wug0wXU




http://imgur.com/w48B2gx




http://imgur.com/fnhSZUu


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> how much voltage are you adding if any and which version/manufacturer of the card?


1.4v and 1.1


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Most likely not. Only the strix can reach those levels as it has a bypass voltage regulator that can be used to up the voltage past 1.3v which is what most of the other cards are limited too.
> 
> Putting things underwater doesn't magically net you +200 core.


What? What is this bypass voltage regulator? Seriously I been trying to find out how to up the volts on my STRIX since currently it only hold stable at 1481MHz for 24/7 folding.


----------



## hertz9753

That is the highest that I could get my EVGA GTX 980 SC while folding with stock volts.


----------



## PCModderMike

http://www.overclock.net/t/1553762/fs-evga-gtx-980-sc-acx-2-0/0_20


----------



## hertz9753

Are going for the GTX 980 Ti? I aready have 3 GTX 980's.


----------



## mitchcook420

I'm currently experiencing the dreaded wait for my Strix 980 to arrive. First time joining the green team


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are going for the GTX 980 Ti? I aready have 3 GTX 980's.


I picked up an XFX R9 295X2. First time going with the red team.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I'm currently experiencing the dreaded wait for my Strix 980 to arrive. First time joining the green team


Welcome to the green team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are going for the GTX 980 Ti? I aready have 3 GTX 980's.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up an XFX R9 295X2. First time going with the red team.
Click to expand...

That is is big and nasty dual card. Good luck to you.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Welcome to the green team.
> That is is big and nasty dual card. Good luck to you.


Thanks







Glad to rid of these loud, power hungry cards. I look forward to getting rid of the drivers too lol

My only and last dual GPU was a 5970. I learned my lesson lol


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I'm currently experiencing the dreaded wait for my Strix 980 to arrive. First time joining the green team


man your avatar is killing me








And btw the max oc i can get from my 980s g1 at stock v is 1520 mhz on the core and 8ghz on the vram stable gaming and benching .


----------



## StonedAlex

My 980 just came in the mail. Anyone know why the fans are different? The fans in all the pictures as well as on my 970 look exactly the same and have different stickers on them. Here's a picture:


----------



## nycgtr

Erm, think someone messed up at the factory.


----------



## Kritikill

dbl post


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> My 980 just came in the mail. Anyone know why the fans are different? The fans in all the pictures as well as on my 970 look exactly the same and have different stickers on them. Here's a picture:


Revision perhaps? I dunno. Did you put the stickers on the cover?


----------



## StonedAlex

No, i bought it from the amazon warehouse as an open box card. I just plugged it in and it says it's a 780. Guess someone put a 780 in the box and returned it.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> No, i bought it from the amazon warehouse as an open box card. I just plugged it in and it says it's a 780. Guess someone put a 780 in the box and returned it.


Oh damn! That really sucks. I was going to ask if it was a refurb. People these days are such a-holes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> No, i bought it from the amazon warehouse as an open box card. I just plugged it in and it says it's a 780. Guess someone put a 780 in the box and returned it.


That really says allot about the QC of the "open box" stuff. Sorry that you have to deal with this, hopefully you get your money back, or a real 980. I am constantly surprised at the ability of my fellow man to be completely dishonest, although by now I should not be.


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> No, i bought it from the amazon warehouse as an open box card. I just plugged it in and it says it's a 780. Guess someone put a 780 in the box and returned it.


Wow that sucks. Have you contacted Amazon support?


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> Wow that sucks. Have you contacted Amazon support?


Yeah, I just got off the live chat with them. They are giving me a full refund, but it wont be processed until 2-3 days after they receive the card back. Guess it'll be another week or so before i get a new 980 to play with.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> Wow that sucks. Have you contacted Amazon support?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just got off the live chat with them. They are giving me a full refund, but it wont be processed until 2-3 days after they receive the card back. Guess it'll be another week or so before i get a new 980 to play with.
Click to expand...

I hope they charge the guy back the whole price of the 980 he stol,e plus the shipping costs both ways for both your card and his card, and a handling fee, and an inconvenience fee paid to you and amazon.

At least amazon is standing up to their mostly decent name.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hope they charge the guy back the whole price of the 980 he stol,e plus the shipping costs both ways for both your card and his card, and a handling fee, and an inconvenience fee paid to you and amazon.


Me too. Someone else was complaining about receiving a 780 in the reviews on amazon as well, so I may not be the first person to receive this card and return it. I remember reading that review right before I bought it and thinking "that won't happen to me"...lol


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> No, i bought it from the amazon warehouse as an open box card. I just plugged it in and it says it's a 780. Guess someone put a 780 in the box and returned it.


Ouch! I try to stay away from openbox or refurbished stuff. I seem to have horrible luck, so I try to buy new when I can.

Good to see amazon is gonna take care of you, sucks you have to wait longer


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> My 980 just came in the mail. Anyone know why the fans are different? The fans in all the pictures as well as on my 970 look exactly the same and have different stickers on them. Here's a picture:


What the hell?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Ouch! I try to stay away from openbox or refurbished stuff. I seem to have horrible luck, so I try to buy new when I can.
> 
> Good to see amazon is gonna take care of you, sucks you have to wait longer


I hate to laugh but this is kinda funny even though it sucks. I know I would be livid and throwing things. I buy all my cards second hand off eBay usually and nothing bad has happened. I did buy a card once that had a modded bios but that wasn't too bad really.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I hate to laugh but this is kinda funny even though it sucks. I know I would be livid and throwing things. I buy all my cards second hand off eBay usually and nothing bad has happened. I did buy a card once that had a modded bios but that wasn't too bad really.


Yup, I would be livid as well especially spending that amount of cash, stuff would be thrown lol. The only luck I have had is with my current GPU's buying them 2nd hand online


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> My 980 just came in the mail. Anyone know why the fans are different? The fans in all the pictures as well as on my 970 look exactly the same and have different stickers on them. Here's a picture:


I have that fan configuration on the 980 Matrix Platinum but I've never seen a Strix with them before!!!


----------



## negru08

I read people saying "While folding" what does that mean?


----------



## Betrivent

There is a program you can run which simulates protein folding to help with research for diseases. By letting your home computer, amongst thousands others, "fold" while you're not using it, researchers are able to harness TONS of computing power they wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Ouch! I try to stay away from openbox or refurbished stuff. I seem to have horrible luck, so I try to buy new when I can.
> 
> Good to see amazon is gonna take care of you, sucks you have to wait longer


I have bought many open box items from Amazon and they have always been the item they were suppose to be. If you buy open box, Amazon is the place to do it. And if there is ever an issue, they have always taken care of it no questions asked. They have the best customer service.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I read people saying "While folding" what does that mean?


Basically running the [email protected] program from Standford on your computer rig to do WU (Work Units). I fold most of the time when I'm not gaming or when like currently cruising around on the web.
This what it looks like installed also with HFM.net installed too.



There is also another program BOINC where you can run several different projects on your computer.
I also have the habit of folding on new hardware for several days. Had a 7970 I fold for several months, that thing was a tank.







Now the 980 STRIX I have now has the honor of 24/7 folding.


----------



## negru08

Oh..does that mean they would have access to my computer at any given moment?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Oh..does that mean they would have access to my computer at any given moment?


No, you can control when you want the CPU or GPU to fold. Like currently I have mine not folding in [email protected] since I currently dedicating them to the BOINC Pentathlon.


----------



## negru08

And it all for a good cause ?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> And it all for a good cause ?


http://folding.stanford.edu/home/

I did I get in here? Our team number is 37726.


----------



## jorpe

Validation :http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=856za

Decent overclock on the stock cooler?


Core Voltage +87
Power Limit 122
Core Clock +185
Memory Clock +470

Creeping the core clock any higher will crash GTA V after a while. It shows 1537Mhz for clock speed while in game.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> Validation :http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=856za
> 
> Decent overclock on the stock cooler?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core Voltage +87
> Power Limit 122
> Core Clock +185
> Memory Clock +470
> 
> Creeping the core clock any higher will crash GTA V after a while. It shows 1537Mhz for clock speed while in game.


looks good to me. Are you getting any crashes in GTA with an error like THIS?

At first I thought my overclock (which is much more mediocre than yours) was causing the issues, I ended up using Geforce experience to set the game two notches under optimal and it seems to be running fine. Apparently there's some settings like tessellation that I think are causing my game to crash.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> looks good to me. Are you getting any crashes in GTA with an error like THIS?
> 
> At first I thought my overclock (which is much more mediocre than yours) was causing the issues, I ended up using Geforce experience to set the game two notches under optimal and it seems to be running fine. Apparently there's some settings like tessellation that I think are causing my game to crash.


I've recieved this error many times as well as a BSOD. Tessellation is off for me. Still getting the error.


----------



## pojo1806

Just returned my gtx 970 and ordered an Asus Strix gtx 980, wanted the reference card but not in stock.. Maybe return the Strix if one pops up on amazon in the next 30 days.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Just returned my gtx 970 and ordered an Asus Strix gtx 980, wanted the reference card but not in stock.. Maybe return the Strix if one pops up on amazon in the next 30 days.


If you are into overclocking, Strix has unlocked voltage where as the reference won't.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you are into overclocking, Strix has unlocked voltage where as the reference won't.


I'd not decided if I was going to overclock or not, the reference is more aesthetically pleasing but then the Strix will match my other parts perfectly.. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you are into overclocking, Strix has unlocked voltage where as the reference won't.


Ok, where is this unlock voltage at? Because I sure been unable to figure out how to bump the volts up under Ubuntu for my STRIX. I know I can get it to sit easily at 1510MHz if I am not folding at it. When folding so far I got it at 1481MHz on its stock volts.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you are into overclocking, Strix has unlocked voltage where as the reference won't.


Son of a... I knew I should have gone with Asus


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> looks good to me. Are you getting any crashes in GTA with an error like THIS?
> 
> At first I thought my overclock (which is much more mediocre than yours) was causing the issues, I ended up using Geforce experience to set the game two notches under optimal and it seems to be running fine. Apparently there's some settings like tessellation that I think are causing my game to crash.


Just got home from a weeks vacation two nights ago and so I'm not sure what changes rockstar has made since day 1, but previous to the update steam installed when I booted my computer for the first time in a week it was giving me that error frequently enough I was going to shoot my computer. Havent had it but once since and that is when I was playing with afterburner while in game.

Is the OC I'm using considered extreme for a stock cooler or anything? Other specs are 4790k @ 4.5Ghz (under AIO water) 16GB DDR3 2400 @ CL 11, sammy 850 pro, Corsair AX860i psu.

I'm a noob when it comes to GPU OC'ing


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Strix has unlocked voltage where as the reference won't.


No it doesn't, not unless you find that tool people were talking about. And definately not on the stock bios's. Also gotta have the perfect mix of vbios and driver.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896&page=34


----------



## gagac1971

finally i sold my asus gtx 980 strix and got asus gtx 980 matrix...
and let me tell you i finally score the some kind of silicon lottery!!!

i can play and benchmark on 1580 mhz all on stock voltage....this card is awesome and i didn't tried some voltage tweak yet....
about memory's are on 8100 mhz whit stock voltage and that value is not max i just turned on 8200 mhz and is rock stable....
finally i got nice card...
about the look of the card i am totally in loved!!! i had gtx 780 ti classified ad classified kingpin but this card is the best looking card that i owned so far....


----------



## gagac1971

finally menage to reach 14k on 3D mark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896453?


----------



## pojo1806

My Strix came today, horrendous coil whine.. It's going back and I managed to find a Zotac Reference 980, I actually wanted a reference card in the first place but none were in stock, a good swap you think?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> My Strix came today, horrendous coil whine.. It's going back and I managed to find a Zotac Reference 980, I actually wanted a reference card in the first place but none were in stock, a good swap you think?


yap why not is good choice.....
if you can get 980 matrix will be awesome....try to get him...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, where is this unlock voltage at? Because I sure been unable to figure out how to bump the volts up under Ubuntu for my STRIX. I know I can get it to sit easily at 1510MHz if I am not folding at it. When folding so far I got it at 1481MHz on its stock volts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Son of a... I knew I should have gone with Asus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> No it doesn't, not unless you find that tool people were talking about. And definately not on the stock bios's. Also gotta have the perfect mix of vbios and driver.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896&page=34


Well everything for the Strix can be had in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/non-reference-gtx-980

I guess Nvidia changed some stuff though since last time I looked. My apologies.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well everything for the Strix can be had in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/non-reference-gtx-980
> 
> I guess Nvidia changed some stuff though since last time I looked. My apologies.


Man it just sucks that these are so locked down, regardless of price, I'd still say the classy and the classy voltage tool is still the way to go with 980's if you want to overclock.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just sent EVGA a second support ticket about my 980s, I am hoping that someone else here may be able to solve this problem before I send the cards off. Issue: Random driver crashes, reboots, signal to monitor loss.

EVGA 980 FTW x2

Things I have tried:
Clean Driver install
DDU then install
Different monitor
3 different HDMI cables
Flip cards
Different SLI bridge
Disable/Enable SLI
Test cards individually
Different power supply
Test cards in 2nd system
With/Without HDMI
Tested on freshly minted Win7,8, and 10 installs
Tested on WHQL, Beta, and deprecated drivers.
Tested Several Games, from simple games like Diablo3, all the way up to heavily modded Skyrim.
Tested the system with 7970s (no issues with those)
Kicked the dog
Pulled out hair

Anything I am missing before I give EVGA these cards back? They are sequential serial numbers, I would rather find a solution than return the cards.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just sent EVGA a second support ticket about my 980s, I am hoping that someone else here may be able to solve this problem before I send the cards off. Issue: Random driver crashes, reboots, signal to monitor loss.
> 
> EVGA 980 FTW x2
> 
> Things I have tried:
> Clean Driver install
> DDU then install
> Different monitor
> 3 different HDMI cables
> Flip cards
> Different SLI bridge
> Disable/Enable SLI
> Test cards individually
> Different power supply
> Test cards in 2nd system
> With/Without HDMI
> Tested on freshly minted Win7,8, and 10 installs
> Tested on WHQL, Beta, and deprecated drivers.
> Tested Several Games, from simple games like Diablo3, all the way up to heavily modded Skyrim.
> Tested the system with 7970s (no issues with those)
> Kicked the dog
> Pulled out hair
> 
> Anything I am missing before I give EVGA these cards back? They are sequential serial numbers, I would rather find a solution than return the cards.


I feel your pain. Mine had to go back too.

One thing from what I've read that seem to prove the card(s) is bad is to down clock by 100mhz and if it works without any problems, then you know the card is not clocking right. Have you tried down clocking the cards yet? If not give it a try.

Oh. I also had problems when I was running Precision X or Afterburner a game, so now I don't use them and have removed them since I don't need to overclock anyway. I am using the Nvidia Inspector.

Al


----------



## mitchcook420

Can officially say I'm apart of this club







Got my Asus Strix 980 installed and running


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I feel your pain. Mine had to go back too.
> 
> One thing from what I've read that seem to prove the card(s) is bad is to down clock by 100mhz and if it works without any problems, then you know the card is not clocking right. Have you tried down clocking the cards yet? If not give it a try.
> 
> Oh. I also had problems when I was running Precision X or Afterburner a game, so now I don't use them and have removed them since I don't need to overclock anyway. I am using the Nvidia Inspector.
> 
> Al


Thanks for the reply.

Down clocking is the one thing that keeps getting suggested. I might be hard headed, but if a card doesnt run at advertised speeds, it needs to go back. So no, I have not, and probably wont. As far as PrecisionX, I am testing the cards with no extra software installed, just drivers, games, and game prerequisites.


----------



## gagac1971

hello guys here is the picture of my gpu overclock of 1580 mhz ,this is beast!!!on stock voltage 1.211v playing all games cod aw,bf3,bf4,bf hard line...
this card rock!!!
max temp whit fans on 100% are 50c...great temp...



memory's i can go up to 8250 mhz on stock voltage....


----------



## gagac1971

i can make soldier for ln2 bios but i will lose guaranty from there i will stick on stock bios for now...


----------



## gagac1971

from now on my favorite......


----------



## pojo1806

Well the Zotac reference I ordered looked like a cheap plastic knock off of a reference card so that has gone back too, ordered an EVGA reference, on back order though.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello guys here is the picture of my gpu overclock of 1580 mhz ,this is beast!!!on stock voltage 1.211v playing all games cod aw,bf3,bf4,bf hard line...
> this card rock!!!
> max temp whit fans on 100% are 50c...great temp...
> 
> 
> 
> memory's i can go up to 8250 mhz on stock voltage....


Yep nice clocks but will it Fold at those clocks







Mine will 24/7 at 1556/6008


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, that is the true test. Can it FOLD!


----------



## Sourcesys

Is it worth going back from 150.20 Driver on Strix just for the tool which can unlock voltage on a strix? I want more than 1.212v


----------



## MAD_J

Ive been away from the OC scene for a bit and I dont understand the precision X settings...

Im trying to get around 1400 core clock, I dont understand the boost clock stuff when mixed with clock offset.

The card I have is a EVGA 04G-P4-2981-KR GeForce GTX 980

This is what im currently using.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD_J*
> 
> Ive been away from the OC scene for a bit and I dont understand the precision X settings...
> 
> Im trying to get around 1400 core clock, I dont understand the boost clock stuff when mixed with clock offset.
> 
> The card I have is a EVGA 04G-P4-2981-KR GeForce GTX 980
> 
> This is what im currently using.


This is what my EVGA 2981 looks while folding and browsing in my main rig. Stock bios.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAD_J*
> 
> Ive been away from the OC scene for a bit and I dont understand the precision X settings...
> 
> Im trying to get around 1400 core clock, I dont understand the boost clock stuff when mixed with clock offset.
> 
> The card I have is a EVGA 04G-P4-2981-KR GeForce GTX 980
> 
> This is what im currently using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my EVGA 2981 looks while folding and browsing in my main rig. Stock bios.
Click to expand...

Hmm so im on the right track. Is there a reason why my core clock is around 1260 when I run a benchmark with kboost off? With kboost on it is at the correct clock. Im guessing its because I have the temp target at 85?


----------



## hertz9753

I don't use kboost and I don't run many benchmarks. Why is your voltage that low? I can go higher when I fold.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Down clocking is the one thing that keeps getting suggested. I might be hard headed, but if a card doesnt run at advertised speeds, it needs to go back. So no, I have not, and probably wont. As far as PrecisionX, I am testing the cards with no extra software installed, just drivers, games, and game prerequisites.


Downclocking is just a test to to confirm that the card is bad, not to run it at the down clocked speed. As a matter of fact, that is the 1st thing that should be done and not all that other stuff, such as reinstalling Windows, drivers and all that other crap, which is a waste of time. That test will let you know quickly that the card is not up to snuff. It only takes a few seconds, unlike performing all that other diagnostics.

Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't use kboost and I don't run many benchmarks. Why is your voltage that low? I can go higher when I fold.


I guess my voltage is lower because im at around 1400 core clock and ur at 1500?


----------



## Hdusu64346

Got a Zotac GTX 980 a few days ago. That extra VRAM is very nice for GTA V.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD_J*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't use kboost and I don't run many benchmarks. Why is your voltage that low? I can go higher when I fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my voltage is lower because im at around 1400 core clock and ur at 1500?
Click to expand...

It's the rig that you put the card in. I had the same voltatge before. The 9xx GPU's are smart. They like to flow with the system that they are in.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Down clocking is the one thing that keeps getting suggested. I might be hard headed, but if a card doesnt run at advertised speeds, it needs to go back. So no, I have not, and probably wont. As far as PrecisionX, I am testing the cards with no extra software installed, just drivers, games, and game prerequisites.
> 
> 
> 
> Downclocking is just a test to to confirm that the card is bad, not to run it at the down clocked speed. As a matter of fact, that is the 1st thing that should be done and not all that other stuff, such as reinstalling Windows, drivers and all that other crap, which is a waste of time. That test will let you know quickly that the card is not up to snuff. It only takes a few seconds, unlike performing all that other diagnostics.
> 
> Just One Man's Opinion.
Click to expand...

the cards were stable individually at stock, sli undervolting one card turns out to be the issue. custom bios and all is good again.


----------



## scrilla01

can someone give some basic numbers to start with for my MSI GTX 980?

dont know much about overclocking and want to get some extra performance. found this site thru a search


----------



## DeathAngel74

1500-1531.5 core / 8000-8053 memory


----------



## scrilla01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1500-1531.5 core / 8000-8053 memory


is this intended for me? what does that mean? im using MSI afterburner


----------



## DeathAngel74

max voltage slider
max power slider
+100- +120Mhz core
+450- +495Mhz memory


----------



## gagac1971

asus gtx 980 matrix on stock volts....beast...1580 mhz


----------



## Sourcesys

So nice, I'm a little bit jealous, mine only runs with 1470/7900. Any higher and the Drivers break. I wish I could give the baby a little bit more juice.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sourcesys*
> 
> Is it worth going back from 150.20 Driver on Strix just for the tool which can unlock voltage on a strix? I want more than 1.212v


If your running sli than you probably want to run the latest driver. I rolled back to the 348 driver so I can use voltage control on my strix 980. With 3rd party bios I have to run more voltage to run the same clocks but card is more efficient I believe. Stock bios at 1520 MHz is slower than third party bios at 1520. I love playing gta v at 1600mhz on my strix980. 2540x1440 dsr and 2x msaa is really nice on my 1080p screen.


----------



## jorpe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6932161

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vrkqd

here's my fire strike results and gpuz validation with it OC'd at roughly 1500 on the core. I dont know enough about GPU OC to understand why in GTA V especially it clocks at 1515-1530 but that only shows 1490


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple 980s Underwater. Almost done leak testing









Ready to fire them up already. By the time I start trying to make them sweat, we will be on the 1000 Series












TCO


----------



## Sourcesys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If your running sli than you probably want to run the latest driver. I rolled back to the 348 driver so I can use voltage control on my strix 980. With 3rd party bios I have to run more voltage to run the same clocks but card is more efficient I believe. Stock bios at 1520 MHz is slower than third party bios at 1520. I love playing gta v at 1600mhz on my strix980. 2540x1440 dsr and 2x msaa is really nice on my 1080p screen.


Where did you get the Bios from? Using a Strix also with my own Bios, but maybe I can improve mine.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sourcesys*
> 
> Where did you get the Bios from? Using a Strix also with my own Bios, but maybe I can improve mine.
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


They might have made changes to the strix as some point and i know some cards have hynix mem now and heard strong island1 bought a new strix and it was different then the first ones but i dont know. At kingpincooling.com forums there is a strix 980 thread with the bios. You can find in prob in the non ref 980 thread here at ocn. Been awhile since anyome cared with all the titan x excitement lol.


----------



## scrilla01

I have some questions if anyone could answer

when do you start to adjust core voltage when it comes to overclocking or do i even have to?

currently my MSI GTX 980 is looking like this on afterburner

core voltage- +0
power limit- 122
core clock- +200mhz
memory clock- +400mhz
fan- 100%-temps sit at 65 degrees on full load

i ran Valley benchmark and everything seems stable...boosted FPS up from 67fps to 77fps with a overall score of 3209. Should i try for more or just leave it where its at? im very new to this so tips are greatly appreciated. Dont want to fry a $600 card


----------



## Sourcesys

Boost core clock till it start artifacting or crashing, go down 20mhz.
Boost memory clock till it start artifacting or crashing, go down 20mhz.
Boost Voltage, repeat.

You have to watch your power limit and temps also, when they get to high, increase the limits.

All while running Heaven or Valley.


----------



## galletabah

pny gtx 980 oc2 pure perfomance in coming!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Making the 980s Green Shall we?

TCO


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the 980s Green Shall we?
> 
> TCO


Great looking build.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Making the 980s Green Shall we?
> 
> TCO


Great!!!!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the cards were stable individually at stock, sli undervolting one card turns out to be the issue. custom bios and all is good again.


That's good it worked out for you.


----------



## Methodical

Well my 2nd card (980 FTW) is going back. It's starting to crash constantly again. If I down clock by 100mhz to 1178, I can game to the cows come home, but as soon as I run the card at stock speeds, the games crashes (BF and FC4). I talked to an EVGA tech and he was suggested that it could be a PSU (Corsair AX 750) slowly killing the card. If that's the case why would there be no issue when I down clock the card. Also, the 2x 680 (draws 70 more watts than the 980) ran without issue. I reiterated to the tech that down clocking the card cured the problem. He also suggest that I increase voltage, but it's my understanding that the voltage is locked at 1.2v on the FTW cards; besides it's grayed out on the OC software. He stated that that I should be able to increase voltage. I've tried with no luck though. Anybody know if I can increase voltage on this card?

This is getting a bit frustrating. I think there's something wrong with the FTW cards as I've seen more than enough folks having similar issues; I'm sure there's folks without issue, too, but the problem is too much of a coincidence. I don't see so many issues with the cards that are not voltage locked. I asked to step down to non FTW card, since 1178mhz can run my games with no issue, but they won't let me.

What do you guys think about this? I am actually looking at the Corsair 850 PSU. Which newer Corsair PSU is equivalent to the AX 750 model?

I plan to do the paper clip and fan test, but that will only tell me if the power supply is dead or alive, but not the state of things while under actual gaming loads.

Just trying to figure this thing out.

Thanks...Al


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great looking build.


Thank you! I wanted to impress you all in the 980 community! Those cards deserve to have the Green Blood of life flowing through them.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Great!!!!


Thank You!!

One More Dual Filled.




TCO


----------



## scrilla01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sourcesys*
> 
> Boost core clock till it start artifacting or crashing, go down 20mhz.
> Boost memory clock till it start artifacting or crashing, go down 20mhz.
> Boost Voltage, repeat.
> 
> You have to watch your power limit and temps also, when they get to high, increase the limits.
> 
> All while running Heaven or Valley.


whats considered too high for temps and power limit? right now with the settings i have if the fan is on auto the temps hover around 71 degrees...if i put fan on 100% the temps hover between 61-65 degrees


----------



## cyph3rz

New GTX 980 K|NGP|N vid!


----------



## wanako

So I've got my 980 and was wondering if you guys know of a GPU that will be a worthy dedicated PhysX card that's single slot that i can pair to it. I'm on a MATX mobo and have a sound card on there, so single slot is all i can get. Any suggestions?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> So I've got my 980 and was wondering if you guys know of a GPU that will be a worthy dedicated PhysX card that's single slot that i can pair to it. I'm on a MATX mobo and have a sound card on there, so single slot is all i can get. Any suggestions?


I've been using an evga 750 ti superclocked, it works good and single slot/small but it may be overkill.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> So I've got my 980 and was wondering if you guys know of a GPU that will be a worthy dedicated PhysX card that's single slot that i can pair to it. I'm on a MATX mobo and have a sound card on there, so single slot is all i can get. Any suggestions?


I am not sure that a dedicated physX card makes sense really, or that it ever has unless you already had a card that was last gen left over from upgrading. As for single slot...well, Galax makes a single slot 750ti, and is a great little card. Check the list for games that you play, and ask yourself if you are missing performance in any of them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


----------



## mitchcook420

If anyone could help me out with this HDMI audio problem I keep having with my Strix 980, I would greatly appreciate it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1555360/strix-gtx-980-dropping-audio-signal


----------



## Sindre2104

My GTX 780 is singing its last verse (crashing on every game even at stock) and i am looking for a new GPU.
Wich of the 980's will be most future proof with warranty, OC'ing and quality components in mind?

I have been looking at both the Kingpin and the evga SC version, and i am not sure if the kingpin is worth the extra money.

I assume the kingpin has been sorted to assure a descent overclock so that is one of the reasons i want to go for it as i will be buying a used card anyways.
Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> My GTX 780 is singing its last verse (crashing on every game even at stock) and i am looking for a new GPU.
> Wich of the 980's will be most future proof with warranty, OC'ing and quality components in mind?
> 
> I have been looking at both the Kingpin and the evga SC version, and i am not sure if the kingpin is worth the extra money.
> 
> I assume the kingpin has been sorted to assure a descent overclock so that is one of the reasons i want to go for it as i will be buying a used card anyways.
> Thanks for any and all answers!


I personally don't think the KingPin is worth the extra money but this is OCN so of course we must say "go for it". I prefer the SC with the reference cooler as my temps are much better than the ACX cooler but that could just be me and my case setup.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I personally don't think the KingPin is worth the extra money but this is OCN so of course we must say "go for it". I prefer the SC with the reference cooler as my temps are much better than the ACX cooler but that could just be me and my case setup.


The reasons i have for choosing the kingpin is that it has a much higher chance to be a descent overclocker (i think).
The stock cooler does not matter as i will be watercooling it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> My GTX 780 is singing its last verse (crashing on every game even at stock) and i am looking for a new GPU.
> Wich of the 980's will be most future proof with warranty, OC'ing and quality components in mind?
> 
> I have been looking at both the Kingpin and the evga SC version, and i am not sure if the kingpin is worth the extra money.
> 
> I assume the kingpin has been sorted to assure a descent overclock so that is one of the reasons i want to go for it as i will be buying a used card anyways.
> Thanks for any and all answers!


As a kpe sli owner, get the titan x if your gonna drop that kinda cash, unless you got a deal on the kpes. In terms of clocking I have experienced several things

#1) The kpe is harder to bring to high clocks in terms of voltage than other cards. It will need more volts than other cards.
#2) You will need water. The air cooler isn't that overclocking friendly <-- see voltage. The card also cannot tolerate >70c temps well.
#3) Higher clocks doesn't directly translate to higher performance for this card. I have seen scores on other 980s equal mine even with lower clocks.
#4) The ram speed obtainable on the kpe is fing amazing.


----------



## Kritikill

Anyone care to help me figure this crash out? My game crashed after about an hour and half of play. Everything was fine until I tried to exit out of a cut scene and then it locked up, I had previously exited many other cut scenes without any effect.

Here is a snap shot of the crash. I see that the Core Clk went above the Boost setting of 1499, drove the Voltage to my max of 1.212, but the TDP didn't flinch. I am not sure why this would just ramp up like that. Any ideas on how to sort it out? Anyone have a clue as to what PerfCap reason 44 specifically means?



Edit

I was able to bench with the settings below. I understand running games is different, but I didn't think it would be this far off.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> My GTX 780 is singing its last verse (crashing on every game even at stock) and i am looking for a new GPU.
> Wich of the 980's will be most future proof with warranty, OC'ing and quality components in mind?
> 
> I have been looking at both the Kingpin and the evga SC version, and i am not sure if the kingpin is worth the extra money.
> 
> I assume the kingpin has been sorted to assure a descent overclock so that is one of the reasons i want to go for it as i will be buying a used card anyways.
> Thanks for any and all answers!


I would stay clear of the FTW card; too many of the same complaints about crashing - me included. I am about to receive my 3rd card. The card won't run at stock speeds, but if I downclock it runs with no issues. You can check EVGA forum and see the various threads about this card.


----------



## Sindre2104

I have talked to a guy who is selling his kingpin.
He says it will do 1700 on air, when his room is -something celsius.
Is that even possible?
If he is not running a too high voltage to achieve that clock, would it be a great catch?


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 970 can run all day @ 1620Mhz/1.3125v. 1700Mhz could be possible with a very high ASIC (mine is 76% ASIC).


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My 970 can run all day @ 1620Mhz/1.3125v. 1700Mhz could be possible with a very high ASIC (mine is 76% ASIC).


Except ASIC means nothing with these cards. Mine was like 85% and I can't hold an OC over 1500 on my 980 in any game. It will bench all day long at 1560-1580. This is on a stock bios EVGA SC Ref. I would want to know what voltage they had been pushing into that card on air.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, 1700Mhz is just a little over the top. I game and bench at the same clock speeds(1569/8000). Just finished testing the custom bios.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I have talked to a guy who is selling his kingpin.
> He says it will do 1700 on air, when his room is -something celsius.
> Is that even possible?
> If he is not running a too high voltage to achieve that clock, would it be a great catch?


lol 1700 on air. Sure if you got a huge fan and an AC blowing on the card in an open case. The voltage required to hit 1700 is very high. Check the kingpin and classy thread. Read through it.. You have to keep in mind that some people bought the 980 kpes to do nothing other than cool it as much as they can via air, water, chilled water, ln2 etc.. and loop firestrike all day. Therefore they will talk about high clocks, high firestrike scores. HOWEVER, none of them would be running those clocks in an enclosed case on regular air or water cooling gaming for hours. Keep the perspective in mind.


----------



## DeathAngel74

What a waste,for the money... Just for bragging rights and fire strike.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What a waste, just bragging rights and fire strike.


You know, this website is called "overclock.net", and we do have a whole bunch of people here that do allot more benchmarking than gaming...you might be stepping on toes with that attitude. Just because it is not your thing, doesn't mean that their hobby is less valid than your video game hobby.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Don't get me wrong, I do both. I meant for the money. Just for benchmarks? I get it, I do. As a parent I wish I had that much money to waste on a gfx card just to loop a benchmark. And FYI I don't have attitude. I can go there if you like... Haven't you heard of something in this country called free speech? Have a nice day sir. I meant no harm or disrespect to anyone here with my previous comment, but obviously I have upset you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I meant for the money.


Then say what you mean, and mean what you say, so that people don't take your comments out of context.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry man I'm dyslexic, sometimes things come out jumbled.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> lol 1700 on air. Sure if you got a huge fan and an AC blowing on the card in an open case. The voltage required to hit 1700 is very high. Check the kingpin and classy thread. Read through it.. You have to keep in mind that some people bought the 980 kpes to do nothing other than cool it as much as they can via air, water, chilled water, ln2 etc.. and loop firestrike all day. Therefore they will talk about high clocks, high firestrike scores. HOWEVER, none of them would be running those clocks in an enclosed case on regular air or water cooling gaming for hours. Keep the perspective in mind.


He was running the card with the window open, in the winter, in norway.
So that means like -10 celsius in that room









But i think if he can hit 1700 with that i should be able to do the same with a custom wc loop.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> He was running the card with the window open, in the winter, in norway.
> So that means like -10 celsius in that room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think if he can hit 1700 with that i should be able to do the same with a custom wc loop.


Don't hold your breath...









Does this person have proof of this overclock? And what exactly was it stable in?


----------



## shaneduce

bah


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Don't hold your breath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this person have proof of this overclock? And what exactly was it stable in?


I dont have spesifics on voltage an powerlimit.
But if i really go about buying the card i would ask for picture proof.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I dont have spesifics on voltage an powerlimit.
> But if i really go about buying the card i would ask for picture proof.


Doubt you will go to those clocks on water outside of benchmarks. My cards can hit high 1700s, *However*, these are benching clocks. If i were to sit and game for hours, I'd melt my cards and I am on water.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> bah


yes me, galleta....bah








I received today my gpu, im installing drivers now wiiiiiii


----------



## RedRumy3

Just started overclocking my 980. This is as far as mine can go on stock.

Anything higher I would need to up the voltage.


----------



## sycron17

Hello guys,
I'm thinking of upgading my 1080p144Hz to an 1440pHz now that i have a 980

Because the graphics are getting lame in 1080p and not even near so beautiful like in reviews because of the higher res

Would my hardare manage the 1440p 144hz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm thinking of upgading my 1080p144Hz to an 1440pHz now that i have a 980
> 
> Because the graphics are getting lame in 1080p and not even near so beautiful like in reviews because of the higher res
> 
> Would my hardare manage the 1440p 144hz?


you would likely need 2 or more to get good frame rates, as the throughput required to handle that much data transfer is actually higher than that of 4k. I have two 980s for 4k, and I have to compromise on some things to stay at 60.

( 1440p )1440 x 2560 x 144 = 530,841,000 pps
( 4k ) 2160 x 3840 x 60 = 497,664,000 pps


----------



## gagac1971

hey mine asus gtx 980 matrix rocks like crazy 1580 mhz just on stock volts 1.211v...
i am so sorry that enable ln2 bios via soldering will void warranty....
but you know i hit some silicon lottery whit this card....


----------



## gagac1971

i push the memory's up to 8300 mhz on stock volts which is crazy....


----------



## sycron17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm thinking of upgading my 1080p144Hz to an 1440pHz now that i have a 980
> 
> Because the graphics are getting lame in 1080p and not even near so beautiful like in reviews because of the higher res
> 
> Would my hardare manage the 1440p 144hz?
> 
> 
> 
> you would likely need 2 or more to get good frame rates, as the throughput required to handle that much data transfer is actually higher than that of 4k. I have two 980s for 4k, and I have to compromise on some things to stay at 60.
> 
> ( 1440p )1440 x 2560 x 144 = 530,841,000 pps
> ( 4k ) 2160 x 3840 x 60 = 497,664,000 pps
Click to expand...

Then I guess the best choice would ne to hold on with the monitor until something like the GTX-1080 releases?


----------



## gagac1971

after playing whit 3.3v and pex vdd voltages menage overclock of 1590 mhz!!!!
this is on STOCK VOLTAGE 1.213v!!!
beast for sure..i can even belive of gpu luck that i had for the first time....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm thinking of upgading my 1080p144Hz to an 1440pHz now that i have a 980
> 
> Because the graphics are getting lame in 1080p and not even near so beautiful like in reviews because of the higher res
> 
> Would my hardare manage the 1440p 144hz?
> 
> 
> 
> you would likely need 2 or more to get good frame rates, as the throughput required to handle that much data transfer is actually higher than that of 4k. I have two 980s for 4k, and I have to compromise on some things to stay at 60.
> 
> ( 1440p )1440 x 2560 x 144 = 530,841,000 pps
> ( 4k ) 2160 x 3840 x 60 = 497,664,000 pps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess the best choice would ne to hold on with the monitor until something like the GTX-1080 releases?
Click to expand...

That is entirely up to you, if you want to game on [email protected], you are going to need more than one of any card that is available at this moment. Even the new titan will not be able to max everything out and get you 144 hz.

you are on 1080p @144hz? lets do the math.
1920x1080x144=298,598,400
So the monitor you are lusting after is a little less than double your current output, and SLI scales a little less than double (more or less). Whatever compromises you are making now (if any) you will have to make again in SLI. The nice thing about higher resolution and pixel density, is you can also get away with a less AA, so you can get a little extra kick in the FPS for turning it down, with barely any difference in quality.

Who knows what the 1080 (or whatever Pascal is going to be called) is going to look like for performance. Its all speculation, but at least the CEO of NVidia seems to think its going to be exciting.


----------



## sycron17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm thinking of upgading my 1080p144Hz to an 1440pHz now that i have a 980
> 
> Because the graphics are getting lame in 1080p and not even near so beautiful like in reviews because of the higher res
> 
> Would my hardare manage the 1440p 144hz?
> 
> 
> 
> you would likely need 2 or more to get good frame rates, as the throughput required to handle that much data transfer is actually higher than that of 4k. I have two 980s for 4k, and I have to compromise on some things to stay at 60.
> 
> ( 1440p )1440 x 2560 x 144 = 530,841,000 pps
> ( 4k ) 2160 x 3840 x 60 = 497,664,000 pps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess the best choice would ne to hold on with the monitor until something like the GTX-1080 releases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is entirely up to you, if you want to game on [email protected], you are going to need more than one of any card that is available at this moment. Even the new titan will not be able to max everything out and get you 144 hz.
> 
> you are on 1080p @144hz? lets do the math.
> 1920x1080x144=298,598,400
> So the monitor you are lusting after is a little less than double your current output, and SLI scales a little less than double (more or less). Whatever compromises you are making now (if any) you will have to make again in SLI. The nice thing about higher resolution and pixel density, is you can also get away with a less AA, so you can get a little extra kick in the FPS for turning it down, with barely any difference in quality.
> 
> Who knows what the 1080 (or whatever Pascal is going to be called) is going to look like for performance. Its all speculation, but at least the CEO of NVidia seems to think its going to be exciting.
Click to expand...

Well that is logic...

But @the momment I'm running 1080p maxxed but AA 2x instead of 4x

And of course better resolution looks better in everyway even without AA...

I think the next graphics will be only a refresh of the maxwell like maxwell 2.0


----------



## Zepharus

Seems good


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Who knows what the 1080 (or whatever Pascal is going to be called) is going to look like for performance. Its all speculation, but at least the CEO of NVidia seems to think its going to be exciting.


Tickets! All aboard the hype train!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> Tickets! All aboard the hype train!


How on Earth is what I said and you quoted "hype"? Do you even know what that word means?


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> How on Earth is what I said and you quoted "hype"? Do you even know what that word means?


I was referring to the CEO's comments, no offense!









(Edit - I mean, the paraphrasing of the CEO's comments, natch)


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> Tickets! All aboard the hype train!


Same could be said about the the 390X which will most likely fail to meet everyone's expectations.


----------



## phaseshift

which 980 right now in an sli config can run 4k on best settings?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> which 980 right now in an sli config can run 4k on best settings?


That is a loaded question. I think considering they are all roughly the same, none of them are going to play every game maxed out at 4k. But all of them will play most games maxed out at 4k, and the few games that wont get maxed out just need to be run on high or without as much AA.

If you are asking for a recommendation for a good card, look for one with a good warranty that is not voltage locked, and a good cooler if you are not going to water cool them.


----------



## gagac1971

hello guys can somebody make me the big favor and send me the original ln2 bios from asus gtx 980 matrix?
thanks...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> which 980 right now in an sli config can run 4k on best settings?


I don't think there is any games out there at the moment that you can't max out with 4 way sli from any manufacturer. I hear EVGA has the best RMA handling (correct me if I'm wrong someone). They allow you to put water blocks on your cards and does not void the warranty and it is transferrable if you decide to sell your cards. That should be the standard for all video card makers.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> which 980 right now in an sli config can run 4k on best settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any games out there at the moment that you can't max out with 4 way sli from any manufacturer. I hear EVGA has the best RMA handling (correct me if I'm wrong someone). They allow you to put water blocks on your cards and does not void the warranty and it is transferrable if you decide to sell your cards. That should be the standard for all video card makers.
Click to expand...

I only buy EVGA cards. They also have this:

http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the 980s Green Shall we?
> 
> TCO


Nice work its Beautiful.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I only buy EVGA cards. They also have this:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp


Is there any other video card manufacturers? I didn't notice


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I only buy EVGA cards. They also have this:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other video card manufacturers? I didn't notice
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/u/264974/evga-jacobf

That is how good they are. Over 1700 posts and he will answer a PM on this site within a day or two. He doesn't have to do that but that is why I buy EVGA. He wouldn't tell if the GTX 980 Ti was coming soon but he did answer the PM.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I only buy EVGA cards. They also have this:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I don't think there is any games out there at the moment that you can't max out with 4 way sli from any manufacturer. I hear EVGA has the best RMA handling (correct me if I'm wrong someone). They allow you to put water blocks on your cards and does not void the warranty and it is transferrable if you decide to sell your cards. That should be the standard for all video card makers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a loaded question. I think considering they are all roughly the same, none of them are going to play every game maxed out at 4k. But all of them will play most games maxed out at 4k, and the few games that wont get maxed out just need to be run on high or without as much AA.
> 
> If you are asking for a recommendation for a good card, look for one with a good warranty that is not voltage locked, and a good cooler if you are not going to water cool them.


Thanks for the replies guys, I do plan on watercooling eventually. So let me ask would you take 980 sli or titan x sli, knowing that you will have to sell it later on to get new cards etc..?


----------



## hertz9753

Titan's would be harder to sell when the newer hardware come's out.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Titan's would be harder to sell when the newer hardware come's out.


why do you say that?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, I do plan on watercooling eventually. So let me ask would you take 980 sli or titan x sli, knowing that you will have to sell it later on to get new cards etc..?


My game is stuttering with 2 980s on GTA5, not sure if it's my OC or the cards can't handle it. One of the cards was going over 75c, bad time for me to convert my cards back to air. I didn't think GTA5 needed a lot of juice. I may get a 3rd one or get titans. Resale on titan x might be tough because of the amount of memory you need to run them not sure but it's easier to resell 980s because two of them runs circles against a single titan x and the cost is about the same.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Titan's would be harder to sell when the newer hardware come's out.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you say that?
Click to expand...

It is based on the cost for 2x Titans. Is that about $2000? Somthing will come out soon and you will be slapping your head.

I'm wise and older. I know the trends.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, I do plan on watercooling eventually. So let me ask would you take 980 sli or titan x sli, knowing that you will have to sell it later on to get new cards etc..?


I think you are going to loose value on either one, what is going to hurt more...not maxing everything out?... or loosing more money when its time to upgrade?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> My game is stuttering with 2 980s on GTA5, not sure if it's my OC or the cards can't handle it. One of the cards was going over 75c, bad time for me to convert my cards back to air. I didn't think GTA5 needed a lot of juice. I may get a 3rd one or get titans. Resale on titan x might be tough because of the amount of memory you need to run them not sure but it's easier to resell 980s because two of them runs circles against a single titan x and the cost is about the same.


The system memory requirement that Nvidia listed was an error and 32G is not required to run a Tx, I think min is 8 and 16 recommended so that isn't an issue. Also with a decent overclock the Tx actually holds its own pretty well with 980 sli and actually beats it in some games at 1440p 



. Add in all the custom bios available for the Tx and all the benefits of single gpu over sli and the Tx becomes a lot more attractive of an option. It will be a coveted gpu for a while and while it may lose some value over time I doubt you'd be unable to sell them fairly easily down the road.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The system memory requirement that Nvidia listed was an error and 32G is not required to run a Tx, I think min is 8 and 16 recommended so that isn't an issue. Also with a decent overclock the Tx actually holds its own pretty well with 980 sli and actually beats it in some games at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> . Add in all the custom bios available for the Tx and all the benefits of single gpu over sli and the Tx becomes a lot more attractive of an option. It will be a coveted gpu for a while and while it may lose some value over time I doubt you'd be unable to sell them fairly easily down the road.


Oh I was under the impression that you needed 1GB system memory per 1GB GPU memory, I guess that's wrong. I was thinking 2x Titan X I would need 24GB of memory. With what you are saying then if I have 2x Titan X that would be minimum 16GB and 32 recommended. I'm about to switch to 2x Titans I think but I'm ok since I have 32GB of memory.


----------



## nyk20z3

Thinking of moving my 980 Matrix down to the 2cd PCI e slot to free up some room on the side on my CPU cooler.

I am running a Asus Maximus Gene and the illustration shows they are both 16X, but in the specs it shows this -

2 x PCIe 3.0 / 2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) , so does that mean if i use the 2cd slot it will run at 2.0 X16 ?, i know the bandwidth difference shouldn't really cause a big performance loss but i was curious.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I'm thinking of picking up another EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 for SLI this week but I had a few questions about it. I looked on EVGA's site regarding the differences between their models and the difference seems to be "higher quality components and PCB" and sometime higher clocks.

If I'm doing this for better FPS at 4K without OC, does anyone think it really matters? They will be air cooled for now anyway.

I don't want to buy another of the same card and then get burned because I'm missing some critical component that another of the models has. If there _is_ a glaring omission in my card that I've missed, I _would_ sell my current card and buy two of the other card, so compatibility isn't an issue here.

I appreciate any insight into this, thank you!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up another EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 for SLI this week but I had a few questions about it. I looked on EVGA's site regarding the differences between their models and the difference seems to be "higher quality components and PCB" and sometime higher clocks.
> 
> If I'm doing this for better FPS at 4K without OC, does anyone think it really matters? They will be air cooled for now anyway.
> 
> I don't want to buy another of the same card and then get burned because I'm missing some critical component that another of the models has. If there _is_ a glaring omission in my card that I've missed, I _would_ sell my current card and buy two of the other card, so compatibility isn't an issue here.
> 
> I appreciate any insight into this, thank you!


I think technically with Nvidia cards as long as it's the same chip you'll be ok. Like MSI 980 you can use with an EVGA 980 but I personally would stay with the exact same if i were you. Less chance of something to go wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Thinking of moving my 980 Matrix down to the 2cd PCI e slot to free up some room on the side on my CPU cooler.
> 
> I am running a Asus Maximus Gene and the illustration shows they are both 16X, but in the specs it shows this -
> 
> 2 x PCIe 3.0 / 2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) , so does that mean if i use the 2cd slot it will run at 2.0 X16 ?, i know the bandwidth difference shouldn't really cause a big performance loss but i was curious.


Each one seperately is x16, When in SLI they are x8. Each slot is PCIe3.0/2.0 compatible. Moving the GPU to the second slot should be fine.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The system memory requirement that Nvidia listed was an error and 32G is not required to run a Tx, I think min is 8 and 16 recommended so that isn't an issue. Also with a decent overclock the Tx actually holds its own pretty well with 980 sli and actually beats it in some games at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> . Add in all the custom bios available for the Tx and all the benefits of single gpu over sli and the Tx becomes a lot more attractive of an option. It will be a coveted gpu for a while and while it may lose some value over time I doubt you'd be unable to sell them fairly easily down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was under the impression that you needed 1GB system memory per 1GB GPU memory, I guess that's wrong. I was thinking 2x Titan X I would need 24GB of memory. With what you are saying then if I have 2x Titan X that would be minimum 16GB and 32 recommended. I'm about to switch to 2x Titans I think but I'm ok since I have 32GB of memory.
Click to expand...

1:1 VRAM + background process + cpu process. You need enough RAM to completely fill the buffer for 1 card (it just gets mirrored to each extra card), along with whatever the OS needs in the background, plus whatever RAM is required for the CPU tasks from the game. Having less puts a hurt on you because you then start to rely on the pagefile to act as psuedo-ram, and even a good SSD cant compare to the speed/latency of RAM. Some games have a tendency to fill the GPU VRAM completely with textures, even if it doesn't need to, they are just coded to not offload until more VRAM is needed...this is not for all games, but some, which is why that 1:1 is important.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1:1 VRAM + background process + cpu process. You need enough RAM to completely fill the buffer for 1 card (it just gets mirrored to each extra card), along with whatever the OS needs in the background, plus whatever RAM is required for the CPU tasks from the game. Having less puts a hurt on you because you then start to rely on the pagefile to act as psuedo-ram, and even a good SSD cant compare to the speed/latency of RAM. Some games have a tendency to fill the GPU VRAM completely with textures, even if it doesn't need to, they are just coded to not offload until more VRAM is needed...this is not for all games, but some, which is why that 1:1 is important.


I hope you're right, I'd hate to have to get 64GB of ram when I get 3x Titan X. That's good news though, thanks.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> My game is stuttering with 2 980s on GTA5, not sure if it's my OC or the cards can't handle it. One of the cards was going over 75c, bad time for me to convert my cards back to air. I didn't think GTA5 needed a lot of juice. I may get a 3rd one or get titans. Resale on titan x might be tough because of the amount of memory you need to run them not sure but it's easier to resell 980s because two of them runs circles against a single titan x and the cost is about the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It is based on the cost for 2x Titans. Is that about $2000? Somthing will come out soon and you will be slapping your head.
> 
> I'm wise and older. I know the trends.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think you are going to loose value on either one, what is going to hurt more...not maxing everything out?... or loosing more money when its time to upgrade?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The system memory requirement that Nvidia listed was an error and 32G is not required to run a Tx, I think min is 8 and 16 recommended so that isn't an issue. Also with a decent overclock the Tx actually holds its own pretty well with 980 sli and actually beats it in some games at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> . Add in all the custom bios available for the Tx and all the benefits of single gpu over sli and the Tx becomes a lot more attractive of an option. It will be a coveted gpu for a while and while it may lose some value over time I doubt you'd be unable to sell them fairly easily down the road.


That's my dilemma, I will eventually sell this cards especially if pascal is a great improvement, I need to purchase the card that will hold it's value and is easier to sell later down the road.


----------



## galletabah

Can I install an asus strix bios on a pny oc2 pure perfomance?


----------



## hertz9753

No.


----------



## DeathAngel74

you have to extract the pny bios with gpu-z and copy the settings 1 by 1 to your pny bios and then flash the modified pny bios to the pny card. flashing the strix bios to the pny card would give you a $600 paperweight


----------



## 486DX

Hello 980 owners, I need your help.

I currently have 2 x reference Titan-X in SLI, and I'm massively underwhelmed. Despite the huge 12gb VRAM, the cards are slower and don't overclock as well. My friend and colleague at work demonstrated a Firestrike bench where he achieved 24.5k with two 980s in SLI, for reference, I can push 26k absolute maximum at OC.

His FPS in GTA V are comparible to mine at similar settings (minus the MSAA).

So now I'm thinking, I can sell the Titans, get 3x980 in SLI and pocket about £200 ($300) in change









I know 3-way SLI scaling won't be as smooth, but DX12 coming and the ability to finally stack VRAM, the 3-way setup might be a smart and cost-effective solution. I'm not as keen on the forthcoming 980ti as for the likelihood is I won't save much money and the card itself is just a cut-down Titan.

Two questions for you guys: How have you found GTX 980 x 3 to perform in-game, especially at 4k resolution, and, am I absolutely nuts for considering this?

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## jezzer

I would go for 2x 980 TI instead of 3x 980.

2 x 980 TI will save u more money and i think it wont be much slower than 3x980


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Can I install an asus strix bios on a pny oc2 pure perfomance?


Why would u want that? I have a PNY 980 OC2 and its wonderfull. Extracted bios and put hard OC in there so i dont need to use software OC and its boosting to 1480 stable and +400 mem without voltage increase.
Only use it for gaming tho not benching but if it does this OC on stock voltage i bet it can go alot higher with just the standard voltage increase.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Hello 980 owners, I need your help.
> 
> I currently have 2 x reference Titan-X in SLI, and I'm massively underwhelmed. Despite the huge 12gb VRAM, the cards are slower and don't overclock as well. My friend and colleague at work demonstrated a Firestrike bench where he achieved 24.5k with two 980s in SLI, for reference, I can push 26k absolute maximum at OC.
> 
> His FPS in GTA V are comparible to mine at similar settings (minus the MSAA).
> 
> So now I'm thinking, I can sell the Titans, get 3x980 in SLI and pocket about £200 ($300) in change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3-way SLI scaling won't be as smooth, but DX12 coming and the ability to finally stack VRAM, the 3-way setup might be a smart and cost-effective solution. I'm not as keen on the forthcoming 980ti as for the likelihood is I won't save much money and the card itself is just a cut-down Titan.
> 
> Two questions for you guys: How have you found GTX 980 x 3 to perform in-game, especially at 4k resolution, and, am I absolutely nuts for considering this?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


Your going backwards. You have 2 gtx titan x cards. You dont want to sell them and get threee gtx980. If you want more power add another titan x but the more cards you run the more problems you are likely to have.


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Hello 980 owners, I need your help.
> 
> I currently have 2 x reference Titan-X in SLI, and I'm massively underwhelmed. Despite the huge 12gb VRAM, the cards are slower and don't overclock as well. My friend and colleague at work demonstrated a Firestrike bench where he achieved 24.5k with two 980s in SLI, for reference, I can push 26k absolute maximum at OC.
> 
> His FPS in GTA V are comparible to mine at similar settings (minus the MSAA).
> 
> So now I'm thinking, I can sell the Titans, get 3x980 in SLI and pocket about £200 ($300) in change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3-way SLI scaling won't be as smooth, but DX12 coming and the ability to finally stack VRAM, the 3-way setup might be a smart and cost-effective solution. I'm not as keen on the forthcoming 980ti as for the likelihood is I won't save much money and the card itself is just a cut-down Titan.
> 
> Two questions for you guys: How have you found GTX 980 x 3 to perform in-game, especially at 4k resolution, and, am I absolutely nuts for considering this?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


just keep the 2 titan i have 3 way sli 980 and its stuttering really bad with witcher 3


----------



## black06g85

well just to update, fixed my issue with 4k resolution. was something with my reciever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Hello 980 owners, I need your help.
> 
> I currently have 2 x reference Titan-X in SLI, and I'm massively underwhelmed. Despite the huge 12gb VRAM, the cards are slower and don't overclock as well. My friend and colleague at work demonstrated a Firestrike bench where he achieved 24.5k with two 980s in SLI, for reference, I can push 26k absolute maximum at OC.
> 
> His FPS in GTA V are comparible to mine at similar settings (minus the MSAA).
> 
> So now I'm thinking, I can sell the Titans, get 3x980 in SLI and pocket about £200 ($300) in change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3-way SLI scaling won't be as smooth, but DX12 coming and the ability to finally stack VRAM, the 3-way setup might be a smart and cost-effective solution. I'm not as keen on the forthcoming 980ti as for the likelihood is I won't save much money and the card itself is just a cut-down Titan.
> 
> Two questions for you guys: How have you found GTX 980 x 3 to perform in-game, especially at 4k resolution, and, am I absolutely nuts for considering this?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


I run 2x gtx980's in 4k and so far so good, 3rd would be better imo though.
GTa V it runs at 60fps pretty much constant with all grahpics options on very high. no stuttering or ill effects.
3 would probably run a little better, especially if you have a higher hz monitor


----------



## TheCautiousOne

A couple for you all, Played a little Witcher 3 at 1440p on Ultra everything and was arond 60 - 70fps until the Driver CRashed.








So I am not sure what to expect at 4K .

TCO


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> A couple for you all, Played a little Witcher 3 at 1440p on Ultra everything and was arond 60 - 70fps until the Driver CRashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am not sure what to expect at 4K .
> 
> TCO


I've read quite a few reports of the recent driver not being all that great. Personally, I had to DDU the entire thing and rolled back to the previous (GTAV) one.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Hello 980 owners, I need your help.
> 
> I currently have 2 x reference Titan-X in SLI, and I'm massively underwhelmed. Despite the huge 12gb VRAM, the cards are slower and don't overclock as well. My friend and colleague at work demonstrated a Firestrike bench where he achieved 24.5k with two 980s in SLI, for reference, I can push 26k absolute maximum at OC.
> 
> His FPS in GTA V are comparible to mine at similar settings (minus the MSAA).
> 
> So now I'm thinking, I can sell the Titans, get 3x980 in SLI and pocket about £200 ($300) in change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3-way SLI scaling won't be as smooth, but DX12 coming and the ability to finally stack VRAM, the 3-way setup might be a smart and cost-effective solution. I'm not as keen on the forthcoming 980ti as for the likelihood is I won't save much money and the card itself is just a cut-down Titan.
> 
> Two questions for you guys: How have you found GTX 980 x 3 to perform in-game, especially at 4k resolution, and, am I absolutely nuts for considering this?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


Stock cooling on the Titan X sucks and will hold you back of so much more power. Going backwards to 980's just won't be the same. I put my titans under water and the difference is night and day. Don't buy the Titan X unless you plan to liquid cool them.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Stock cooling on the Titan X sucks and will hold you back of so much more power. Going backwards to 980's just won't be the same. I put my titans under water and the difference is night and day. Don't buy the Titan X unless you plan to liquid cool them.


How did you get past the 110% power target on the Titans? I'm seeing my 2x980s under water getting really close to 2xTx on air also. I was going to wait for the EVGA waterblocks for the logo but it might take forever and I might just go EK instead.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> How did you get past the 110% power target on the Titans? I'm seeing my 2x980s under water getting really close to 2xTx on air also. I was going to wait for the EVGA waterblocks for the logo but it might take forever and I might just go EK instead.


The block they use is just an EK block with the EVGA cut out. No performance difference but sure does look neat. I couldn't wait







. I haven't had a need to get past the 110% but I'd imagine just wait for updates on afterburner or just use a custom bios. After putting mine underwater I didn't bother pushing much further since the cards are overkill for everything on 1440p. Hope it helps!

Also remember that you're getting close to the Titans ON AIR. That stock cooler sucks beyond anything. You put that baby under water and you'll easily see the difference


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Why would u want that? I have a PNY 980 OC2 and its wonderfull. Extracted bios and put hard OC in there so i dont need to use software OC and its boosting to 1480 stable and +400 mem without voltage increase.
> Only use it for gaming tho not benching but if it does this OC on stock voltage i bet it can go alot higher with just the standard voltage increase.


because i like the idea of stop fans of the strix
But if it is not possible I will leave in stock values


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> The block they use is just an EK block with the EVGA cut out. No performance difference but sure does look neat. I couldn't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't had a need to get past the 110% but I'd imagine just wait for updates on afterburner or just use a custom bios. After putting mine underwater I didn't bother pushing much further since the cards are overkill for everything on 1440p. Hope it helps!
> 
> Also remember that you're getting close to the Titans ON AIR. That stock cooler sucks beyond anything. You put that baby under water and you'll easily see the difference


I'll need to push mine a little harder because I'm using 4k res. I was not able to get past 110% though, it would start to throttle me down. I don't really want to use custom bios cause I'm scared. Not sure if this is going off topic guys but it is related to gtx 980 (which my wife will be using) comparing it against titans. Let me know if it's getting out of hand, thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> The block they use is just an EK block with the EVGA cut out. No performance difference but sure does look neat. I couldn't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't had a need to get past the 110% but I'd imagine just wait for updates on afterburner or just use a custom bios. After putting mine underwater I didn't bother pushing much further since the cards are overkill for everything on 1440p. Hope it helps!
> 
> Also remember that you're getting close to the Titans ON AIR. That stock cooler sucks beyond anything. You put that baby under water and you'll easily see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to push mine a little harder because I'm using 4k res. I was not able to get past 110% though, it would start to throttle me down. I don't really want to use custom bios cause I'm scared. Not sure if this is going off topic guys but it is related to gtx 980 (which my wife will be using) comparing it against titans. Let me know if it's getting out of hand, thanks.
Click to expand...

If your cards have a dual bios, you can flash with little worry of bricking, because you can always flip the switch. I am not sure I would have flashed mine (980s) without the dual bios (worked flawless though) because of some of the trouble I had flashing my 7970s (also had dual bios).


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'll need to push mine a little harder because I'm using 4k res. I was not able to get past 110% though, it would start to throttle me down. I don't really want to use custom bios cause I'm scared. Not sure if this is going off topic guys but it is related to gtx 980 (which my wife will be using) comparing it against titans. Let me know if it's getting out of hand, thanks.


It throttles because it needs better cooling. Not sure how it would preform with 4k, I run 1440p so wouldn't be much help to you. I like my 144hz W/ Gsync







. Put it under water and see if stable 1400mhz (or more depending on your oc) is enough. Honestly with the Titan reference cooling, a custom bios wouldn't be something to id consider. Bottom line, if you want stable speeds and no throttling get it under liquid.


----------



## EDGERRIES

really impressed with my 980s so far in sli. Added a second one a few weeks ago and man they scale brilliantly. Was thinking of waiting for the 980ti but they should hold me out till pascal. Personally Gta 5 and witcher 3 has been a butter smooth experience at 1080p.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> really impressed with my 980s so far in sli. Added a second one a few weeks ago and man they scale brilliantly. Was thinking of waiting for the 980ti but they should hold me out till pascal. Personally Gta 5 and witcher 3 has been a butter smooth experience at 1080p.


yeah, the 980 is the best sli experience I've had throughout all my nvidia gpus

for the games that support sli, i've hardly had any issues at all


----------



## psychok9

Hello!
What is your experience with the Inno3D GTX 980 Herculez X3? Is it good?
Fans mounted on it seem rather anonymous...

p.s. It is the triple fan version.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> really impressed with my 980s so far in sli. Added a second one a few weeks ago and man they scale brilliantly. Was thinking of waiting for the 980ti but they should hold me out till pascal. Personally Gta 5 and witcher 3 has been a butter smooth experience at 1080p.


What about 4K DSR? Have you tried that?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> really impressed with my 980s so far in sli. Added a second one a few weeks ago and man they scale brilliantly. Was thinking of waiting for the 980ti but they should hold me out till pascal. Personally Gta 5 and witcher 3 has been a butter smooth experience at 1080p.


nice to know it, thanks.
I will push my two GTX980 SC this evening with The Witcher 3, nice to know that they will handle the game good.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What about 4K DSR? Have you tried that?


I gave 4x Dsr a go, to be honest frames hovered around 40fps(tested in a large congested city) and had a minimum of 35. Very playable actually, and felt quite smooth. Might leave it at 4k Dsr from now on.









EDIT: Settings were maxed with all Game-works features on.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> nice to know it, thanks.
> I will push my two GTX980 SC this evening with The Witcher 3, nice to know that they will handle the game good.


You should be golden. I am running W3 on Ultra with 2K DSR @ 120Hz and I am seeing great results with temps and FPS.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> You should be golden. I am running W3 on Ultra with 2K DSR @ 120Hz and I am seeing great results with temps and FPS.


Hi,
I'm experiencing a very low GPU usage on The Witcher 3 maxed out at 1920x1200 on a GTX980 SLI with an i7 5930K, 16GB of RAM and Windows 8.1. GPUs usage doesn't go over 60% and the framerate varies from 30 to 60FPS. Why? I have seen good GPU usage on videos seen on the net.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm experiencing a very low GPU usage on The Witcher 3 maxed out at 1920x1200 on a GTX980 SLI with an i7 5930K, 16GB of RAM and Windows 8.1. GPUs usage doesn't go over 60% and the framerate varies from 30 to 60FPS. Why? I have seen good GPU usage on videos seen on the net.


Are you using a app like MSI AB or something similar? I have an issue with Afterburner saying my GPU is running @ 549Mhz and doesn't move (I have only experienced it with W3 and nothing else so far). I was wondering why it was doing this and if it was actually true, therefore I opened GPU-Z and it showed my Core clock at 1493Mhz, yes I am OC'd. So i think there is something going on with Afterburner not reporting the clocks correctly. Don't ask me how.

I also made some changes in game to get some better performance and less crashes. I set the framerate to unlimited and play in Fullscreen, not windowed fullscreen. These changes helped a lot and were recommended by a friend who found them on reddit. Temps have maxed at 47C and Frame rate is consistently above 60FPS


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm experiencing a very low GPU usage on The Witcher 3 maxed out at 1920x1200 on a GTX980 SLI with an i7 5930K, 16GB of RAM and Windows 8.1. GPUs usage doesn't go over 60% and the framerate varies from 30 to 60FPS. Why? I have seen good GPU usage on videos seen on the net.


I will run MSI to check usage tonight, but I can say that Running almost the same specs (5930k, EVGA 980SC in SLI with 16gb of Corsair Dom Plats 2666mhz, 240Gb OS drive )

Qnix 1440p (OC to 100 hz ) runs ultra everything at 50 - 65 fps and looks like butter.

TCO


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I will run MSI to check usage tonight, but I can say that Running almost the same specs (5930k, EVGA 980SC in SLI with 16gb of Corsair Dom Plats 2666mhz, 240Gb OS drive )
> 
> Qnix 1440p (OC to 100 hz ) runs ultra everything at 50 - 65 fps and looks like butter.
> 
> TCO


You try going higher? I am running stable at +220/+425 on 1440p(DSR)/120Hz.

I have to agree, this is one of the best looking games out right now.

There is a patch out today that has increased performance also. I can't wait to get home and check it out.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Are you using a app like MSI AB or something similar? I have an issue with Afterburner saying my GPU is running @ 549Mhz and doesn't move (I have only experienced it with W3 and nothing else so far). I was wondering why it was doing this and if it was actually true, therefore I opened GPU-Z and it showed my Core clock at 1493Mhz, yes I am OC'd. So i think there is something going on with Afterburner not reporting the clocks correctly. Don't ask me how.
> 
> I also made some changes in game to get some better performance and less crashes. I set the framerate to unlimited and play in Fullscreen, not windowed fullscreen. These changes helped a lot and were recommended by a friend who found them on reddit. Temps have maxed at 47C and Frame rate is consistently above 60FPS


I have founded the problem. There is an option in the game to limit the framerate to 60FPS. I had enabled it and that option generated the problem keeping my cards under 70% of use and the framerate unstable from 30 to 60 FPS. Setting the unlimited framerate boosted my GPUs usage to 90 to 99% and the framerate from 60 to 100FPS. solved it.

I have the same problem with afterburner reporting a wrong clock speed.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> I gave 4x Dsr a go, to be honest frames hovered around 40fps(tested in a large congested city) and had a minimum of 35. Very playable actually, and felt quite smooth. Might leave it at 4k Dsr from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Settings were maxed with all Game-works features on.


With TWO cards? Omg, that's not quite an achievement







I tried 4K on my single card setup for a while and with some compromises the FPS were around 30-40, but I could still enjoy 4K. If $600 more will add a few FPS I might not even consider buying the second card


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> With TWO cards? Omg, that's not quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 4K on my single card setup for a while and with some compromises the FPS were around 30-40, but I could still enjoy 4K. If $600 more will add a few FPS I might not even consider buying the second card


One of my patnas on FB said he was pushing 980 SLI at 4k on High settings and after turning down a couple sliders was getting 50 Fps.

TCO

Here is my page, scroll down untill you see the Screenshots of the Witcher, Comments explain his Way of Getting 50fps at 4k

EDIT NVM. Here is the Quote lmao.
Quote:


> I'm running gtx 980 slit but 4k res and can not get ultra with more than 27fms so I dropped to the lower resolution and lowered a few in important things to high instead of ultra now getting steady 50fms


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> With TWO cards? Omg, that's not quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 4K on my single card setup for a while and with some compromises the FPS were around 30-40, but I could still enjoy 4K. If $600 more will add a few FPS I might not even consider buying the second card


Considering my average goes from 20min- 25max fps - single gpu - to 35min - 45avg fps in sli, it is still scaling decently. It allows the game to be playable at that res.

*Note* this is at *max settings* with everything on max including Gameworks.

a valid comparison would be to compare your settings with "compromises" to an Sli 980 rigs performance with those same "compromises".

Basically apples to apples.


----------



## sblantipodi

don't forget to set the unlimited framerate in the witcher 3, other settings causes bad performance and GPU usage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Mods are starting to pop up on Nexus, the home of most of the good Skyrim modders! Nothing ground breaking yet, or anything that I would actually install, but the ball has started rolling.

http://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/mods/searchresults/?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I need help with SLI. I had both of my Cards SHowing and SLI was setup. Had a rough reboot and defaulted to factory settings. I've downloaded the driver twice and installed.. The Card will not show up in Device Manager ready to go???



What am I to Do??

TCO

And actually when I downloaded the Driver for the second time, It just switched 980s with the Caution Mark?


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try installing the driver with just one card in the rig?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you try installing the driver with just one card in the rig?


Got it, One of the Cards wasn't plugged in securely. Done.

TCO


----------



## phaseshift

I bit the bullet and got 2x GTX 980 K|ngp|ns, I was debating on two Titan Xs instead but after reading I figured the 980's would hold it's value and will be easier to sell should I decided to upgrade again. Hopefully I made the right choice. I would like to enjoy 4k but from what everyone is saying graphics cards are still not there yet, maybe Pascal will change that.


----------



## Menta

hi. i was running a few testes stock vs OC then some benchmarking, following the logs...and noticed in the alien bech a slight variation on volts 1200mv to 1175mv and some downclocking to 1444 normal? temps are fine 50 60c, some throttling or standard ? thanks


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys,i have asus gtx 980 matrix on 1570 mhz whit max 125% power target.... and i notice when i am playing or benchmarking that when card will use arround max power target voltage 1.21v is on max also but when power target usage will droop a little bit also voltage will droop and clocks of 1570 mhz are same...from there i just don't get why voltage will droop when power target usage droops also to lower %....
say on 115% voltage is on max 1.21v but lower power target say arround 100% voltage will droop from 1.21v to 1.198v.it seams that voltage is connected whit power target usage.from there i have some crashs cos of that....


----------



## Klocek001

dear 980 owners, which 980 is the best for oc-ing ? I mean it gotta have at least 8+6 pins connectors, unlocked voltage and power limit that won't make it throttle. thx in advance


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> dear 980 owners, which 980 is the best for oc-ing ? I mean it gotta have at least 8+6 pins connectors, unlocked voltage and power limit that won't make it throttle. thx in advance


Asus Strix used to be the main recommendation due to it being easy to unlock voltages and whatnot. Plus the fact its still significantly cheaper than the Classifieds (which seem to be a bit of a bust this go-around), and the Kingpins have had rather mixed reviews (cores don't always clock as high as reference or Strix cards, although memory apparently overclocks like a bat out of hell).

Biggest factor is still silicon lottery though.


----------



## Klocek001

so, does the majority of 980s come with locked voltage ?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> dear 980 owners, which 980 is the best for oc-ing ? I mean it gotta have at least 8+6 pins connectors, unlocked voltage and power limit that won't make it throttle. thx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Strix used to be the main recommendation due to it being easy to unlock voltages and whatnot. Plus the fact its still significantly cheaper than the Classifieds (which seem to be a bit of a bust this go-around), and the Kingpins have had rather mixed reviews (cores don't always clock as high as reference or Strix cards, although memory apparently overclocks like a bat out of hell).
> 
> Biggest factor is still silicon lottery though.
Click to expand...

Same question for me: does the majority of 980s come with locked voltage?
Is the power-limit locked down in some cards?


----------



## 486DX

*Help!* Is one of my 980s fried?

I had 3 x 980 in SLI, everything was working fine, three-way SLI had been set up with control panel when I got the cards a few days ago. It was all dandy and 4k was looking great.

Then today (inconveniently during a heist mission on GTA V) the screen froze, the speakers emitted a continuous buzz and the system hung. When I restarted, NVIDIA CP told me that my "SLI configuration had changed" - when I looked, it was only showing two cards in SLI, worse still, device manager is only detecting 2 980s









I've narrowed it down to the offending card, I can confirm from testing with the 2 good cards that all the PCIe lanes are working fine.

...but the card that was in the lower slot (lane 3) won't be detected by windows regardless of which slot it goes in to, moreover if I try to run it as a single GPU in lane 1, I get no VGA output. The EVGA LEDs light up on the card when the system starts, although the fan only spins a couple of revolutions every 5-10 seconds or so.

Where do I start here? Inspecting the card, it looks fine, no visible damage, is there a chance is overheated and fried? Is there any DIY repair I can do or do I head straight to EVGA for the warranty returns process. FYI it's an EVGA 980 ACX 2.0.

All of the cards were running at stock with no OC.

Any help welcomed.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> *Help!* Is one of my 980s fried?
> 
> I had 3 x 980 in SLI, everything was working fine, three-way SLI had been set up with control panel when I got the cards a few days ago. It was all dandy and 4k was looking great.
> 
> Then today (inconveniently during a heist mission on GTA V) the screen froze, the speakers emitted a continuous buzz and the system hung. When I restarted, NVIDIA CP told me that my "SLI configuration had changed" - when I looked, it was only showing two cards in SLI, worse still, device manager is only detecting 2 980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the offending card, I can confirm from testing with the 2 good cards that all the PCIe lanes are working fine.
> 
> ...but the card that was in the lower slot (lane 3) won't be detected by windows regardless of which slot it goes in to, moreover if I try to run it as a single GPU in lane 1, I get no VGA output. The EVGA LEDs light up on the card when the system starts, although the fan only spins a couple of revolutions every 5-10 seconds or so.
> 
> Where do I start here? Inspecting the card, it looks fine, no visible damage, is there a chance is overheated and fried? Is there any DIY repair I can do or do I head straight to EVGA for the warranty returns process. FYI it's an EVGA 980 ACX 2.0.
> 
> All of the cards were running at stock with no OC.
> 
> Any help welcomed.


emm check the gpu in a friends rig if possible , is it giving any display when connected to a display , remove all gpus and just use this one , does it give any display or not /
if there is no display even in another pc then most probably some thing has gone wrong - get a rma


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Out of all the "Extreme" GTX 980s (HoF, Amp Extreme, G1, Kingpin) etc, which is considered the best of the best (on air and on water)

I am currently looking at going either SLI Kingpins or Gold Editions by Asus.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Out of all the "Extreme" GTX 980s (HoF, Amp Extreme, G1, Kingpin) etc, which is considered the best of the best (on air and on water)
> 
> I am currently looking at going either SLI Kingpins or Gold Editions by Asus.


While I'm in love with classifieds and kingpin editions, this generation they're only really worth the extra cost if you're benching to the nines, and even then a lot of the subzero guys have commented you might as well spend the couple extra dollars and just get a titan x.

What's your intended use of the cards? Gaming? Folding/boinc? If so, it isn't really worth spending upwards of $200 per card more, at least in my opinion - and I was considering the Classifieds for the longest of times. Strix, g1, msi gaming 4g all get good reviews from people - no idea on the hof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Same question for me: does the majority of 980s come with locked voltage?
> Is the power-limit locked down in some cards?


Yup, locked down power and voltage , but with a bit of work one can get modded bios' to add more, or with some (like the Strix and classified) you can use software tweaks to unlock voltage.

Do note that a good portion of Maxwell cards will push past 1450MHz core on stock voltage.


----------



## Klocek001

what about gigabyte g1 gaming ? is it also locked ?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While I'm in love with classifieds and kingpin editions, this generation they're only really worth the extra cost if you're benching to the nines, and even then a lot of the subzero guys have commented you might as well spend the couple extra dollars and just get a titan x.
> 
> What's your intended use of the cards? Gaming? Folding/boinc? If so, it isn't really worth spending upwards of $200 per card more, at least in my opinion - and I was considering the Classifieds for the longest of times. Strix, g1, msi gaming 4g all get good reviews from people - no idea on the hof.


I have heard good things about the hof, but I have heard a lot of complaints about them not OC'in as you would expect from a premium card and that there us very bad inductor noise on some cards.

I am looking at gaming with them primarily ... I currently have a single 1200p screen and my friend will be bringing me another next week (2x Dell 2412m) but I am looking at getting a 1440p 120/144hz monitor.

I am looking at buying a GPU/SLI GPUs that needs to last me at least another 4 years or so like my 680 has and this is my last chance for the next few years to purchase the cards (was considering a single TX but SLI 980's stomp it @ 1440p) ...

The Ti's are still something to consider but no real benches have been shown


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> *Help!* Is one of my 980s fried?
> 
> I had 3 x 980 in SLI, everything was working fine, three-way SLI had been set up with control panel when I got the cards a few days ago. It was all dandy and 4k was looking great.
> 
> Then today (inconveniently during a heist mission on GTA V) the screen froze, the speakers emitted a continuous buzz and the system hung. When I restarted, NVIDIA CP told me that my "SLI configuration had changed" - when I looked, it was only showing two cards in SLI, worse still, device manager is only detecting 2 980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the offending card, I can confirm from testing with the 2 good cards that all the PCIe lanes are working fine.
> 
> ...but the card that was in the lower slot (lane 3) won't be detected by windows regardless of which slot it goes in to, moreover if I try to run it as a single GPU in lane 1, I get no VGA output. The EVGA LEDs light up on the card when the system starts, although the fan only spins a couple of revolutions every 5-10 seconds or so.
> 
> Where do I start here? Inspecting the card, it looks fine, no visible damage, is there a chance is overheated and fried? Is there any DIY repair I can do or do I head straight to EVGA for the warranty returns process. FYI it's an EVGA 980 ACX 2.0.
> 
> All of the cards were running at stock with no OC.
> 
> Any help welcomed.


I second @muhd86 comment. You will need to remove other cards and use the one that you think is "Fried" only. See if you can get an image and don't rush, check your connections and whatnot, See if you need to check device manager and unistall driver and re instal ( If you can get an image, or while you have another card plugged in)

The Cautious ONe


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Same question for me: does the majority of 980s come with locked voltage?
> Is the power-limit locked down in some cards?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, locked down power and voltage , but with a bit of work one can get modded bios' to add more, or with some (like the Strix and classified) you can use software tweaks to unlock voltage.
> 
> Do note that a good portion of Maxwell cards will push past 1450MHz core on stock voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very nice, is the Strix the most unlocked? I'm buying the Strix because is cheaper than other OC brand too


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Has anyone had any real experience with the Asus 20th Ann. Gold edition ? ... I don't really see much talk about it ? ... ... How does it compare to the Kingpin and Classified Editions ?

Also, Is the Kingpin really worth it over the classified if you are just gaming on air ?


----------



## cyph3rz

*HEY EVERYONE!!!! ColdZero has GTX 980 backplates back in stock!!! Finalyyyyyyyy!!!







*

http://www.coldzero.eu/272-gtx900-series


----------



## cyph3rz

I just ordered a backplate for for my MSI GTX 980 for $44 total. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I just ordered a backplate for for my MSI GTX 980 for $44 total. Can't wait to get it!!


$44? Is that USD? Seems kind of steep, no? I mean, I paid that for two back plates from EVGA directly.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> $44? Is that USD? Seems kind of steep, no? I mean, I paid that for two back plates from EVGA directly.


EVGA has economy of scale. They sell the most graphics cards. Cold Zero is, for the most part, one man. I asked him for a backplate for my Essence Stx audio card while they were shut down last year, and he had it to me within a couple of days all the way from what Portugal? Awesome company.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> EVGA has economy of scale. They sell the most graphics cards. Cold Zero is, for the most part, one man. I asked him for a backplate for my Essence Stx audio card while they were shut down last year, and he had it to me within a couple of days all the way from what Portugal? Awesome company.


Impressive. And they are some great looking hardware!


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> EVGA has economy of scale. They sell the most graphics cards. Cold Zero is, for the most part, one man. I asked him for a backplate for my Essence Stx audio card while they were shut down last year, and he had it to me within a couple of days all the way from what Portugal? Awesome company.


Sell the most Graphics cards?

Thats quite incorrect...

China-based Colorful is gradually catching up with first-tier vendors in the graphics card market in terms of shipments. Colorful's shipments have already surpassed those of Micro-Star International (MSI) and Gigabyte Technology in the first half and will exceed those of Asustek Computer in 2015 to make the China-based vendor the second-largest worldwide, lagging behind only Palit Microsystems, according to sources from the graphics card upstream supply chain.


----------



## Pedros

Guys, one question for those who have ( or don't but are willing to help ) 980's SLI.
So i have a MSI GTX980 4G. The thing is, that driving a 1440p monitor, in some games, can be a struggle.

At some point i was thinking about getting the GTX980Ti ... but ... the hassle to sell my card and get a Ti, lead me to think going SLI. It will be cheaper ( if the 980's prices go down meanwhile of course ) and less hassle and at the end of the day, i will have more power for some future proof.

Here lays my question ... how's the SLI support to the present with newest games ( Project Cars, GTAV, BF4, Dirt Rally ... ) ?


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Guys, one question for those who have ( or don't but are willing to help ) 980's SLI.
> So i have a MSI GTX980 4G. The thing is, that driving a 1440p monitor, in some games, can be a struggle.
> 
> At some point I was thinking about getting the GTX980Ti ... but ... the hassle to sell my card and get a Ti, lead me to think going SLI. It will be cheaper ( if the 980's prices go down meanwhile of course ) and less hassle and at the end of the day, i will have more power for some future proof.
> 
> Here lays my question ... how's the SLI support to the present with newest games ( Project Cars, GTAV, BF4, Dirt Rally ... ) ?


I recently added another msi Gtx 980 gaming. Both cards oced to 1459mhz boost on the core and +202 on the memory stable on stock voltage. temps have been around 70-75c on top card and 65c on bottom under full load.

Scaling has been the best of all Sli card setups I've used (8800gt's, Gtx 580s, Gtx 670s). I personally had a huge boost and smooth experience in gta 5, bf4 at (200% res-scaling) and most recently in the Witcher 3 - 100 percent maxed at a DSR custom resolution of 1527p I get averages of between 60 and 70 fps. In and outside the city. I've played for over 20 hours with less than 2 crashes which was from other programs.

I was waiting to see if I was going to grab a 980ti and will still keep my eye on it's release but so far I wasnt expecting such a great return on Sli after using it for so many years this is by far the best setup iv'e had *personally*.

But we are very close to knew release so If I was you I'd wait to see how the 980ti performs in game as well as see how it affects 980 prices.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Sell the most Graphics cards?
> 
> Thats quite incorrect...
> 
> China-based Colorful is gradually catching up with first-tier vendors in the graphics card market in terms of shipments. Colorful's shipments have already surpassed those of Micro-Star International (MSI) and Gigabyte Technology in the first half and will exceed those of Asustek Computer in 2015 to make the China-based vendor the second-largest worldwide, lagging behind only Palit Microsystems, according to sources from the graphics card upstream supply chain.


Sorry, should have said "sells the most graphics cards that anyone would want a backplate for." Think evga is the largest nvidia partner at least in NA.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> $44? Is that USD? Seems kind of steep, no? I mean, I paid that for two back plates from EVGA directly.


I bought a NIckle plated 980 Backplate (EK) for the Same Price







44$ each ( I spent almost 90$ for Two)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Guys, one question for those who have ( or don't but are willing to help ) 980's SLI.
> So i have a MSI GTX980 4G. The thing is, that driving a 1440p monitor, in some games, can be a struggle.
> 
> At some point i was thinking about getting the GTX980Ti ... but ... the hassle to sell my card and get a Ti, lead me to think going SLI. It will be cheaper ( if the 980's prices go down meanwhile of course ) and less hassle and at the end of the day, i will have more power for some future proof.
> 
> Here lays my question ... how's the SLI support to the present with newest games ( Project Cars, GTAV, BF4, Dirt Rally ... ) ?


I've never used SLI until this new rig was built, and I am very pleased with the performance and how few problems I have run into, The 980 EVGA SC run like a dream (Full clocks at 1366mhz each) and am getting 55-70 FPS on ultra at 1440p in TW3.

Run great and are fully underwater,



Ambients in the House are 26.6C and after 6 hours of Gaming the top card hit 50c and the Bottom card max was 45C

The Cautious One

After the exp with SLI 980s, I won't go back to a single card setup (IF building a computer for Gaming)


----------



## scorpscarx

Anyone know exactly what VRM the strix uses, so we can possibly get it working with the new afterburner 4.1.1 functionality.

Is it one of these: CHL8214, CHL8228, CHL8266, CHL8318, IR3567B, L6788A, NCP4206, NCP81022, UP1637, UP6204, UP6208, UP6218, UP6262, UP6266, VT1165 and VT1556

Thread in question. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398286

All I've seen is this but I'm not sure that's showing the part number.


I also have a /i2cd sensor dump but not sure it's telling anything either, this probably isn't going to work though







.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Anyone know exactly what VRM the strix uses, so we can possibly get it working with the new afterburner 4.1.1 functionality.
> 
> Is it one of these: CHL8214, CHL8228, CHL8266, CHL8318, IR3567B, L6788A, NCP4206, NCP81022, UP1637, UP6204, UP6208, UP6218, UP6262, UP6266, VT1165 and VT1556
> 
> Thread in question. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398286
> 
> All I've seen is this but I'm not sure that's showing the part number.
> 
> 
> I also have a /i2cd sensor dump but not sure it's telling anything either, this probably isn't going to work though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CHL 8318 is what some searching shows but might not be. Hard to tell asus always just labels asp1212.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> CHL 8318 is what some searching shows but might not be. Hard to tell asus always just labels asp1212.


Thanks







, gonna try to dig deeper, it would be pretty awesome to get this working for the Strix.


----------



## Serandur

I got a Gigabyte G1 980 like a month and a half ago and it constantly seems to be degrading a bit. When I first got it, it boosted to 1392 MHz and stayed there. I didn't even overclock it, but it soon dropped to 1380 MHz. Then 1367 MHz. And now (only been using it overclocked at +35 mV for 20 hours of TW3) I noticed it lowering its clockspeed some more. Now, when it hits 70-73C at stock, it drops the voltage from 1.121v to 1.181v according to GPU-Z and the boost clock to 1354 MHz. Is this chip degradation? It happens regardless of what drivers I use and I don't understand how it can be so fragile. At most, I applied ~1.25-1.26v to the card for some time, no more. I also wasn't aware 980's were so afraid of passing low 70 temps.

It might have been like that before and I just didn't notice (the drop at ~70C) because it's summer now and the room is much warmer, but the drop from 1392 to 1367 MHz definitely happened.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I got a Gigabyte G1 980 like a month and a half ago and it constantly seems to be degrading a bit. When I first got it, it boosted to 1392 MHz and stayed there. I didn't even overclock it, but it soon dropped to 1380 MHz. Then 1367 MHz. And now (only been using it overclocked at +35 mV for 20 hours of TW3) I noticed it lowering its clockspeed some more. Now, when it hits 70-73C at stock, it drops the voltage from 1.121v to 1.181v according to GPU-Z and the boost clock to 1354 MHz. Is this chip degradation? It happens regardless of what drivers I use and I don't understand how it can be so fragile. At most, I applied ~1.25-1.26v to the card for some time, no more. I also wasn't aware 980's were so afraid of passing low 70 temps.
> 
> It might have been like that before and I just didn't notice (the drop at ~70C) because it's summer now and the room is much warmer, but the drop from 1392 to 1367 MHz definitely happened.


What about the drivers?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> CHL 8318 is what some searching shows but might not be. Hard to tell asus always just labels asp1212.


It works SDHydro, can control core voltage on the strix with ab up 100mV now!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> It works SDHydro, can control core voltage on the strix with ab up 100mV now!


Wish there was a way to control the volts in Ubuntu. Have no doubt I could push my Strix if I could up the volts a little bit.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> What about the drivers?


The same thing happens with both 350.12 and 352.86.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Wish there was a way to control the volts in Ubuntu. Have no doubt I could push my Strix if I could up the volts a little bit.


If you haven't already, flash one of those vbios at tpu database for the "strix oc". Simply upping the power limit, I think, in any case upping the power limit alone gives the strix some nice headroom at stock volts.


----------



## Rickles

Well, I bought a strix today... and who knows if the prices drop after the 980Ti and Fiji launch I may just buy another.

I canceled it. But man is this 7970 feeling long in the tooth...


----------



## Zepharus

Could use a little help....

I was previously running a i7-2700k Z77 rig with this same MSI GTX 980 gaming 4G SLI setup with fine temps all the way around. Mind you I am using the same case, a corsair Air 540, with this migration.

My CPU died after a long long life at 4.8Ghz and I needed to upgrade. I decided to go the X99 route and purchased an Asus X99 Sabertooth, 5930k and 16 GB of Kingston DDR4 3000 to migrate over.

I installed this setup in the same case and even upgraded my fans in preparation ( 3 x Corsair SP120 high performance PWM front, 2 x Corsair SP120 high performance PWM on my H100i and one Corsair AF140 Quiet on the back) BIG upgrades to sound and airflow in my book over the stock fans.

mind you I heavily overclock and did so with my previous system with NO GPU or CPU temp issues.

fast forward to my upgraded build and im getting frustrated as the top GPU is hitting thermal throttling of 91-92 degrees! I have even tried runing the CPU and GPUs at stock with the case fans at full RPM and it is still hitting max it simply takes a little longer. I notice this mostly with the Witcher3, WoW and GTAV as that is what I play. Card spacing is the same also.

Ambient room temp is about 27c, nice and cool front fans pull, H100i fans push out the top and the rear fan pulls out the rear.

Im suspecting that the open air nature of the MSI GTX 980s are causing issues. the bottom card is fine but the top is throttling because of temp and this is pissing me off because it NEVER happened with my older setup and quite frankly I got better gaming performance out of my older system to boot. Iam using the 352.86 newest driver as well.

Thoughts? Hopes? Im at my wits end here Only difference at teh X99, 5930, DDR4 and nvidia driver version from the old system.......hmmmm Driver you think?

thanks in advance


----------



## savagebunny

I can't believe a lot of your 980's even run hotter than 70c. Mine loads at 50-55c at most during BF4, GTA:V 347.88 drivers since 350 GTA:V sucked ass for me (Asus STRIX) and I'm overclocked with added voltage. My current ambient is 23c. I run at 50-55% fan speed, I don't auto fan it, no point of roasting my card. Remember guys and gals, heat kills electronics. If you want your 980 to die prematurely then be my guest and auto fan it.

@Zepharus I'd personally downgrade the drivers. I noticed a FPS increase with 347.88 in GTA:V vs the GTA:V ready 350 drivers. Also, the card was stuck 24/7 1177/3589 or whatever clocks they were during desktop and were never downclocking to 2d clocks

Yes my case is a mess. Only fans I have: 980 fans and my single 120x38mm Sanyo Denki on my H80i GT. No case fans.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Could use a little help....
> 
> I was previously running a i7-2700k Z77 rig with this same MSI GTX 980 gaming 4G SLI setup with fine temps all the way around. Mind you I am using the same case, a corsair Air 540, with this migration.
> 
> My CPU died after a long long life at 4.8Ghz and I needed to upgrade. I decided to go the X99 route and purchased an Asus X99 Sabertooth, 5930k and 16 GB of Kingston DDR4 3000 to migrate over.
> 
> I installed this setup in the same case and even upgraded my fans in preparation ( 3 x Corsair SP120 high performance PWM front, 2 x Corsair SP120 high performance PWM on my H100i and one Corsair AF140 Quiet on the back) BIG upgrades to sound and airflow in my book over the stock fans.
> 
> mind you I heavily overclock and did so with my previous system with NO GPU or CPU temp issues.
> 
> fast forward to my upgraded build and im getting frustrated as the top GPU is hitting thermal throttling of 91-92 degrees! I have even tried runing the CPU and GPUs at stock with the case fans at full RPM and it is still hitting max it simply takes a little longer. I notice this mostly with the Witcher3, WoW and GTAV as that is what I play. Card spacing is the same also.
> 
> Ambient room temp is about 27c, nice and cool front fans pull, H100i fans push out the top and the rear fan pulls out the rear.
> 
> Im suspecting that the open air nature of the MSI GTX 980s are causing issues. the bottom card is fine but the top is throttling because of temp and this is pissing me off because it NEVER happened with my older setup and quite frankly I got better gaming performance out of my older system to boot. Iam using the 352.86 newest driver as well.
> 
> Thoughts? Hopes? Im at my wits end here Only difference at teh X99, 5930, DDR4 and nvidia driver version from the old system.......hmmmm Driver you think?
> 
> thanks in advance


What SLI configuration are you using? Slots 1/2 or 1/3? Also, I have the EVGA 980 ACX, which is similarly an open design, but it sounds like you have adequate case cooling to carry the heat away from around these cards. I haven't experienced issues like this on my configuration. Do you have pictures of this configuration? Does the MSI have a silent mode like the ACX, which might be allowing the temperature to climb this high before fans kick in? You might be able to configure the fan RPM/temperature points in software if this is the case. Sorry for the mind dump.


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7136354*

p - 14316

@ 4.2ghz / @ gtx 980g1 with 1383 core / 2002 mhz Ram


----------



## shaneduce

PM me if anyone looking to buying 2 GTX 980's


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I can't believe a lot of your 980's even run hotter than 70c. Mine loads at 50-55c at most during BF4, GTA:V 347.88 drivers since 350 GTA:V sucked ass for me (Asus STRIX) and I'm overclocked with added voltage. My current ambient is 23c. I run at 50-55% fan speed, I don't auto fan it, no point of roasting my card. *Remember guys and gals, heat kills electronics.* If you want your 980 to die prematurely then be my guest and auto fan it.
> 
> @Zepharus I'd personally downgrade the drivers. I noticed a FPS increase with 347.88 in GTA:V vs the GTA:V ready 350 drivers. Also, the card was stuck 24/7 1177/3589 or whatever clocks they were during desktop and were never downclocking to 2d clocks
> 
> Yes my case is a mess. *Only fans I have: 980 fans and my single 120x38mm Sanyo Denki on my H80i GT. No case fans.*


Heat kills electronics, but you have no case fans...


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heat kills electronics, but you have no case fans...


Yes because I'm not overheating nor I have I ever. I haven't used case fans for roughly 7 years?

Case fans is like a following. Everyone wants them, different fans and wants the best air flow, colours, LEDs and look fancy for other friends. I will only ever start putting my case fans back in when I actually need them.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I can't believe a lot of your 980's even run hotter than 70c. Mine loads at 50-55c at most during BF4, GTA:V 347.88 drivers since 350 GTA:V sucked ass for me (Asus STRIX) and I'm overclocked with added voltage. My current ambient is 23c. I run at 50-55% fan speed, I don't auto fan it, no point of roasting my card. Remember guys and gals, heat kills electronics. If you want your 980 to die prematurely then be my guest and auto fan it.


Wow, I wish my ambient was 23C. My Strix would be in heaven. It a lovely 28C, sometimes 29C or on some occasions 32C. Got to love Alabama late Spring early Summer heat. Poor window A/C just can't keep it cooled off enough. So the 980 and 960 site usually around 66-69*C. Now if it is 25C, they site closer to 55*C that of course with both cards' fans sitting at 70% blowing heat all around while folding.

I do plan to get a water block soon for the 980 after June. Considering my Titans site at a lovely 38-39*C while folding since they are water cooled.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Wow, I wish my ambient was 23C. My Strix would be in heaven. It a lovely 28C, sometimes 29C or on some occasions 32C. Got to love Alabama late Spring early Summer heat. Poor window A/C just can't keep it cooled off enough. So the 980 and 960 site usually around 66-69*C. Now if it is 25C, they site closer to 55*C that of course with both cards' fans sitting at 70% blowing heat all around while folding.
> 
> I do plan to get a water block soon for the 980 after June. Considering my Titans site at a lovely 38-39*C while folding since they are water cooled.


RIP Alabama heat. I'm in Pennsylvania, plus I got a 14k BTU AC unit in the front half of the house running atm also. Well hell even 66-69c isn't bad at all. The big thing I'm concerned about these guys are hitting 85-90c and acting like its normal lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> RIP Alabama heat. I'm in Pennsylvania, plus I got a 14k BTU AC unit in the front half of the house running atm also. Well hell even 66-69c isn't bad at all. The big thing I'm concerned about these guys are hitting 85-90c and acting like its normal lol


Wooooh! 85-90C, now that is asking for something to fry. I freak out bad as is when mine go over 70*C (Something about that number I just don't like).

But yeah, Alabama heat is murder for many things.







Currently trying to convince my Dad to get that big of AC unit. Current one a six year old 12k BTU unit.


----------



## cyph3rz

Well here it is!! I got my MSI backplate from ColdZero in the mail and installed it already! Unfortunately It's not metal. But then again a metal backplate would just add weight to the heavy MSI 980. It's like a durable PVC plastic material and it looks well made. It came with screws and spacers and was a simple install. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## savagebunny

That is sure a clean back plate. Matches well to your system!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well here it is!! I got my MSI backplate from ColdZero in the mail and installed it already! Unfortunately It's not metal. But then again a metal backplate would just add weight to the heavy MSI 980. It's like a durable PVC plastic material and it looks well made. It came with screws and spacers and was a simple install. Tell me what you guys think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it looks great







My ColdZero backplate for essence STX soundcard is made of the same material, whatever it is it sort of looks like metal and I'm happy with it. On a 980 the backplate could be made from anything with a decent melting point, but for some cards... that material couldn't be used. I'm curious what a custom CNC aluminum backplate would run.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well here it is!! I got my MSI backplate from ColdZero in the mail and installed it already! Unfortunately It's not metal. But then again a metal backplate would just add weight to the heavy MSI 980. It's like a durable PVC plastic material and it looks well made. It came with screws and spacers and was a simple install. Tell me what you guys think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm debating about picking some up myself.... We'll see, I would kind of prefer metal, at least just a bit.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heat kills electronics, but you have no case fans...


Agreed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well here it is!! I got my MSI backplate from ColdZero in the mail and installed it already! Unfortunately It's not metal. But then again a metal backplate would just add weight to the heavy MSI 980. It's like a durable PVC plastic material and it looks well made. It came with screws and spacers and was a simple install. Tell me what you guys think!


Have you compared card temperatures before and after installing the card? Plastic is an insulator, whereas a metal backplate with specifically-positioned heat-transfer pads would serve as a heatsink for components like the VRM or capacitors around the chip. The metal plates often promise a ~3C improvement.

It does look great!


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Agreed...


When did case fans mean I was gonna overheat or run super hot temps? Like I mentioned before, none of any of my computers have overheated, or let's say ran beyond Manufacture stated temperature limits before. Love how you guys are like "hur dur he said heat kills electronics but doesn't have case fans".

Hell a lot of threads I've read on here since I've been on this since (2007) think case fans will magically solve there high temp issue. It really doesn't for example if you use the crappy auto fan profile on the 980's


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> When did case fans mean anyonr was gonna a over heat? Like I mentioned before, none of any of my computers have overheated, or let's say ran beyond Manufacture stated temperature limits before. Love how you guys are like "hur dur he said heat kills electronics but doesn't have case fans".


I see what you're saying but aren't your current concerns about your GPUs running at 90C? I think that qualifies as overheating. Have you at least experimented with extracting that heat by way of decent case cooling?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I bought a NIckle plated 980 Backplate (EK) for the Same Price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44$ each ( I spent almost 90$ for Two)
> I've never used SLI until this new rig was built, and I am very pleased with the performance and how few problems I have run into, The 980 EVGA SC run like a dream (Full clocks at 1366mhz each) and am getting 55-70 FPS on ultra at 1440p in TW3.
> 
> Run great and are fully underwater,
> 
> 
> 
> Ambients in the House are 26.6C and after 6 hours of Gaming the top card hit 50c and the Bottom card max was 45C
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> After the exp with SLI 980s, I won't go back to a single card setup (IF building a computer for Gaming)


Nice looking rig.









Welp, I am on my 3rd EVGA 980 FTW card - hopefully this one last. So far this one boost about 40mhz higher than my last one (at stock speeds that is) I have not done any OC'g yet to see how far it will go. If this one dies, I am demanding a different card or refund.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Nice looking rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, I am on my 3rd EVGA 980 FTW card - hopefully this one last. So far this one boost about 40mhz higher than my last one (at stock speeds that is) I have not done any OC'g yet to see how far it will go. If this one dies, I am demanding a different card or refund.


I stand by EVGA 100% on GPUS. I made the mistake of Buying an EVGA FTW 780 (and no full cover waterblock for them at the time) It does great at 1080p and 1440p but will never buy another "FTW" edition card again from them.

I bought the SC versions this time around and am very pleased.










TCO


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Agreed...
> Have you compared card temperatures before and after installing the card? Plastic is an insulator, whereas a metal backplate with specifically-positioned heat-transfer pads would serve as a heatsink for components like the VRM or capacitors around the chip. The metal plates often promise a ~3C improvement.
> 
> It does look great!


Hey thanks! I fired up Valley and Heaven and see no difference in temps and it's expected because of the spacers between the PCB board and the backplate. But you're probably right. A metal backplate with positioned heat transfer pads would probably make a difference and serve as a heatsink for the components. MSI would probably be the ones to make such a backplate unless someone like ColdZero steps up to the plate and makes one.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I stand by EVGA 100% on GPUS. I made the mistake of Buying an EVGA FTW 780 (and no full cover waterblock for them at the time) It does great at 1080p and 1440p but will never buy another "FTW" edition card again from them.
> 
> I bought the SC versions this time around and am very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


The SC version is what I will ask for it the FTW starts acting up again.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Hey thanks! I fired up Valley and Heaven and see no difference in temps and it's expected because of the spacers between the PCB board and the backplate. But you're probably right. A metal backplate with positioned heat transfer pads would probably make a difference and serve as a heatsink for the components. MSI would probably be the ones to make such a backplate unless someone like ColdZero steps up to the plate and makes one.


Haha... Steps up to the "plate!" Punny. Well no change is better than worse.


----------



## KIllerKongXXL

yes does have there own want join but dont know ge my validation of my GTX980 Asus strix OC


----------



## cyph3rz

*Want to share this video if anyone cares. GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 Frame Rate Comparison in Witcher 3!!*


----------



## fizzle

Hey guys

I'm deciding between the EVGA SC ACX2.0 or the ASUS STRIX 980. Any recommendations to get one over the other or are they both good? Not planning on putting them under water.

Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm deciding between the *EVGA SC ACX2.0* or the ASUS STRIX 980. Any recommendations to get one over the other or are they both good? Not planning on putting them under water.
> 
> Thanks


This is what they look like under water. You sure you don't want to keep um uber cool ?





The Cautious One


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> This is what they look like under water. You sure you don't want to keep um uber cool ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


Drool inducing. But so expensive !


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Drool inducing. But so expensive !


Yes, yes it was. But so WORTH IT!!!



I like Video Games


----------



## Foxrun

Beautiful


----------



## nycgtr

ugh NV the "real" 980 just came out


----------



## shaneduce

Bah still selling my 980's.


----------



## Rickles

Ordered a 980Ti for about $100 more than the canceled 980 order from friday...

what a great weekend!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> ugh NV the "real" 980 just came out


After seeing some reviews of this card though, it's great for 4k and single card applications but the 980 SC or SLI is still viable for 1080p or 4k. Just so people who read this don't panic about their 980 investments. There will _always_ be a better card out there. Still.... Wish I had waited.


----------



## black06g85

still running my 980 g1's in 4k. no problems as of yet. dx12 will definitely help, but it's been fine so far


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> still running my 980 g1's in 4k. no problems as of yet. dx12 will definitely help, but it's been fine so far


The only thing that bothers me I finally bought my two 980's about two months ago when the Ti was rumored to come out in early 2016 or later this year thinking ok I still have the "kind of the hill" of GPU power (not counting the Titan) then the Ti gets released and I would have no problem with 4K even the two 980's are still capable if that makes any sense..


----------



## jdstock76

Since all the other threads are getting locked:



980ti will be on the way soon.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Since all the other threads are getting locked:
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti will be on the way soon.












So you are posting this here in hopes to get this thread locked too?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> The only thing that bothers me I finally bought my two 980's about two months ago when the Ti was rumored to come out in early 2016 or later this year thinking ok I still have the "kind of the hill" of GPU power (not counting the Titan) then the Ti gets released and I would have no problem with 4K even the two 980's are still capable if that makes any sense..


Did you get EVGA? Depending on the version that you have you may be eligible for an upgrade. Check out their rules against the version that you got. I do know that superclocked and most likely hydrocopper is not something you can upgrade to.

http://www.evga.com/stepup/systemvendor/


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are posting this here in hopes to get this thread locked too?


Nope just excited!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nope just excited!


Congrats. I'll be looking to pickup another EVGA 980 SC soon, since everybody will go Ti.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Congrats. I'll be looking to pickup another EVGA 980 SC soon, since everybody will go Ti.


I think I might Second this! I have never had a tri Sli Setup, but there is a first time for everything right??

TCO


----------



## Ithanul

I seriously only want to know what the folding power of that card be compare to a 980. Otherwise, depending how much used 980s will be going for, I be nabbing another one for my folder.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think I might Second this! I have never had a tri Sli Setup, but there is a first time for everything right??
> 
> TCO


You're never gonna stop tinkering on that beast of a machine are you?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You're never gonna stop tinkering on that beast of a machine are you?


I will, But after seeing the results of the 980s in SLI at 4k... I would want more than 35- 40Fps.... Maybe that 3rd 980 could do the push to.... 50 FPS?

TCO


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nope just excited!


Oh okay. I would be too.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I will, But after seeing the results of the 980s in SLI at 4k... I would want more than 35- 40Fps.... Maybe that 3rd 980 could do the push to.... 50 FPS?
> 
> TCO


OOOOoooooo .... I haven't seen any data on 3 way SLI. I know scaling drops from 2 to 3 but you'd think 3 and 4 way would be enough for 50fps on certain games at 4k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh okay. I would be too.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think I might Second this! I have never had a tri Sli Setup, but there is a first time for everything right??
> 
> TCO


Absolutely!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> OOOOoooooo .... I haven't seen any data on 3 way SLI. I know scaling drops from 2 to 3 but you'd think 3 and 4 way would be enough for 50fps on certain games at 4k.


Im already at x16/x16 on the Rampage V extreme with the EVGA 980 SC in SLI and getting 65Fps average on the Witcher 3 at 1440p on ultra, but when you make the skip and hop to 2160P you get chopped in half to around 35FPS. I wonder if that 3rd card would cut the butter, Even if the speeds dropped to X16/x8/x8 that would be getting a good amount of power out of them.

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im already at x16/x16 on the Rampage V extreme with the EVGA 980 SC in SLI and getting 65Fps average on the Witcher 3 at 1440p on ultra, but when you make the skip and hop to 2160P you get chopped in half to around 35FPS. I wonder if that 3rd card would cut the butter, Even if the speeds dropped to X16/x8/x8 that would be getting a good amount of power out of them.
> 
> TCO


I would say you might hit 45fps with 3. 50 may be a push if you're getting 35 with 2 980's. Sounds like you need 3 980 Ti's?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I would say you might hit 45fps with 3. 50 may be a push if you're getting 35 with 2 980's. Sounds like you need 3 980 Ti's?


Oh no.... NO Ti for this guy. It will be another 980 or nothing.

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh no.... NO Ti for this guy. It will be another 980 or nothing.
> 
> TCO


Lol. I understand.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I will, But after seeing the results of the 980s in SLI at 4k... I would want more than 35- 40Fps.... Maybe that 3rd 980 could do the push to.... 50 FPS?
> 
> TCO


That's an interesting notion. Don't know if it will matter that much, but 3-way SLI will drop all your cards to 8x. 16 x 3 is 48 lanes and your chip only supplies 40. Not that any chip I've seen has more than 40 lanes anyway, I dunno.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> That's an interesting notion. Don't know if it will matter that much, *but 3-way SLI will drop all your cards to 8x*. 16 x 3 is 48 lanes and your chip only supplies 40. Not that any chip I've seen has more than 40 lanes anyway, I dunno.


I disagree. According to ASUS RVE website.



The Cautious one

I said earlier in Post 8104 that it would be 16/8/8

That's only 32.

TCO


----------



## jdstock76

I'm pretty sure most X99 boards are 16/8/8 when using 5930K or 5960K.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm pretty sure most X99 boards are 16/8/8 when using 5930K or 5960K.


Correct and I just so happen to have all of that.

5930K
Asus Rampage V Extreme.
TCO


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Correct and I just so happen to have all of that.
> 
> 5930K
> Asus Rampage V Extreme.
> TCO


Ya know once I sell my Z77 set up I may send the 5820 back that I bought to upgrade to the 5930K from SL. They're a really good deal and are binned already. It's my first step into unknown territory with an extreme build and the 5820K fits what I need at this point. But I sure would like the option to hit an SLI build in the future.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ya know once I sell my Z77 set up I may send the 5820 back that I bought to upgrade to the 5930K from SL. They're a really good deal and are binned already. It's my first step into unknown territory with an extreme build and the 5820K fits what I need at this point. But I sure would like the option to hit an SLI build in the future.


I Was able to Pick up my 5930K From amazon for


Spoiler: Anticipation!!



450 New



I was stoked for the 40lanes.

TCO


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I Was able to Pick up my 5930K From amazon for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anticipation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 450 New
> 
> 
> 
> I was stoked for the 40lanes.
> 
> TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

5820k is plenty for 2 way. We are not saturating PCIE 3.0 8x. The penalty is less than 1% for having 16x-8x vs. 16x-16x.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k is plenty for 2 way. We are not saturating PCIE 3.0 8x. The penalty is less than 1% for having 16x-8x vs. 16x-16x.


Hmmm .... doesn't seem very significant. I was thinking along the lines of 5-8% difference.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k is plenty for 2 way. We are not saturating PCIE 3.0 8x. The penalty is less than 1% for having 16x-8x vs. 16x-16x.


Very true. Too many people think you have to have x16/x16 or having 2 cards is pointless which is just completely incorrect.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k is plenty for 2 way. We are not saturating PCIE 3.0 8x. The penalty is less than 1% for having 16x-8x vs. 16x-16x.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm .... doesn't seem very significant. I was thinking along the lines of 5-8% difference.
Click to expand...

Relevant to the conversation:
TPU did a huge rundown over ~20 games, here is the link to the article and the summary charts.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ya know once I sell my Z77 set up I may send the 5820 back that I bought to upgrade to the 5930K from SL. They're a really good deal and are binned already. It's my first step into unknown territory with an extreme build and the 5820K fits what I need at this point. But I sure would like the option to hit an SLI build in the future.


5820k is much better price/ performance. If you're not running 3 or 4 cards.
It's all lottery vs. 5930k.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Relevant to the conversation:
> TPU did a huge rundown over ~20 games, here is the link to the article and the summary charts.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 5820k is much better price/ performance. If you're not running 3 or 4 cards.
> It's all lottery vs. 5930k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Very true. Too many people think you have to have x16/x16 or *having 2 cards is pointless* which is just completely incorrect.


Thx for reaffirming my purchase as it's due to arrive tomorrow.









I'm only running one 980 atm with a 980ti otw and I just have a 1080 144hz monitor. Upgrade there is imminent. No need for two of either of these beastly cards as one is more than sufficient for my needs. Monitor is the next big purchase. Let the search begin. Hahaha

I can completely agree with you there on the two cards. I have run SLI for the last 2 years and love it, far from a pointless investment.


----------



## Mnemo05

still torn on either getting another 980 for an SLI or jump to a single 980ti instead

I am hoping that the SLI will be a better choice come Win10 and dx12 since the vram will stack, but I guess I will have to wait until july when win10 is released


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Thx for reaffirming my purchase as it's due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm only running one 980 atm with a 980ti otw and I just have a 1080 144hz monitor.* Upgrade there is imminent. No need for two of either of these beastly cards as one is more than sufficient for my needs. Monitor is the next big purchase. Let the search begin. Hahaha
> 
> I can completely agree with you there on the two cards. I have run SLI for the last 2 years and love it, far from a pointless investment.


Wait.... Does this mean... Your going to have a 980 with 4gb Vram on the market???

TCO EVGA SC?


----------



## catbuster

Does any1 know how to fix driver crashes on evga 980 sc? I have found many ppl got this problem, does any1 found the solution for it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Does any1 know how to fix driver crashes on evga 980 sc? I have found many ppl got this problem, does any1 found the solution for it?


When does it crash? Mine only Crash when I am stress testing realbench 2.4 at 4.5Ghz on my 5930k using both cards

TCO


----------



## catbuster

I play only one game Tera online... and it crahes randomly on it... yday i played like 4 hours and it crashed few times, i have ran valley for some time no crash... card is totally stock i didnt change anything in precision x


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I play only one game Tera online... and it crahes randomly on it... yday i played like 4 hours and it crashed few times, i have ran valley for some time no crash... card is totally stock i didnt change anything in precision x


Wow... That's not an intensive game...

TCO


----------



## Foxrun

Just ordered my second 980! WOO!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I play only one game Tera online... and it crahes randomly on it... yday i played like 4 hours and it crashed few times, i have ran valley for some time no crash... card is totally stock i didnt change anything in precision x


If Valley isn't crashing your system, it's not a heat or a GPU driver issue. Have you checked to see what software is running when you're playing this game? Any 3rd party garbage? I would check the Event Viewer after a crash for clues. Tut here. It could be game settings or Steam/Origin/GoG, or the installation...

What have you tried?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wait.... Does this mean... Your going to have a 980 with 4gb Vram on the market???
> 
> TCO EVGA SC?


Yes. Yes it does.

EVGA 980 SC reference cooler version EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR


----------



## zoson

Figure I should drop this here too.
If you have a reference card with a blower, use this:

EVGA.GTX980SCACX.04G-P4-2983-KR.84.04.31.00.83-AIRv2.zip 2006k .zip file


If you have watercooling or an ACX cooler, use this:

EVGA.GTX980SCACX.04G-P4-2983-KR.84.04.31.00.83-H2Ov2.zip 2006k .zip file


If your ACX card can't handle the 1531.5 clockspeed, copy the fan profile on the general tab from the H2Ov2 to the AIRv2 bios and use that.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Figure I should drop this here too.
> If you have a reference card with a blower, use this:
> 
> EVGA.GTX980SCACX.04G-P4-2983-KR.84.04.31.00.83-AIRv2.zip 2006k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you have watercooling or an ACX cooler, use this:
> 
> EVGA.GTX980SCACX.04G-P4-2983-KR.84.04.31.00.83-H2Ov2.zip 2006k .zip file
> 
> 
> If your ACX card can't handle the 1531.5 clockspeed, copy the fan profile on the general tab from the H2Ov2 to the AIRv2 bios and use that.


Thanks for this, any other instructions?.. lol


----------



## Foxrun

Appreciate the thought, but with a free code for Arkham Knight, 500$ price point is not that bad.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Appreciate the thought, but with a free code for Arkham Knight, 500$ price point is not that bad.


i paid $600 each for mine and still didnt get anything free.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Thanks for this, any other instructions?.. lol


nvflash 2.18 *5.218* makes the whole process a lot easier. no need to disable the card manually etc. Just nvflash -6 [biosname] and it should simply work as long as you have a reference PCB.

I expect that the H2O bios will work on any reference card with Samsung memory and that is cooled below 50C at all times.
I expect that the AIR bios will work on _any_ reference card.
The difference is that the H2O bios runs the memory at 8GHz while the AIR bios runs the memory at 7.6GHz.

Both of these cap out at 1.281v.
Both of these raise the 125% power limit to 296W with a starting TDP of 235W.
Both of these partially disable boost, all 3d load conditions should run at the max 74 CLK bin.
Both of these should not have issues with clock fluctuation causing TDR driver resets.

If the clock of one bios is too high for you, you can apply a negative clock offset via OC software to reduce the max clock while retaining all the benefits.

If the clock is not high enough for you, you should bake it directly into the BIOS. Adding a positive clock offset causes some boost behavior to return.

To bake more MHz in, open the bios in MBT 1.36 and:
1. On the Boost Table tab increase the Max Table Clock to the desired bin.
2. On General tab increase 3D Base Clock, Boost Clock, and Boost Limit to the corresponding bin value selected in Step 1.
3. On the Boost States tab verify that GPC, XBAR, L2C and SYS values have been increased to the corresponding bin value selected in Step 1.


----------



## sblantipodi

it seems that GTX980Ti is a monster compared to GTX980. really in doubt if upgrade my SLI or not.


----------



## galletabah

bios for a gtx pny 980 pure perfomance oc?
thx and regards!


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> nvflash 2.18 makes the whole process a lot easier. no need to disable the card manually etc.


Where did you get nvflash 2.18, thanks.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> bios for a gtx pny 980 pure perfomance oc?
> thx and regards!


I only do reference bios and I do not take requests of any kind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Where did you get nvflash 2.18, thanks.


Sorry, it's 5.218 not 2.18. I got it from JoeDirt's thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_50#post_23065377

it's included in the zip files in my post with the reference bios's.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> I could had sold you one for cheeper than what you payed for it and you get a water block
> 
> 
> 
> How much?
Click to expand...

Time to get blocked up!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> $450 each or $900 both
> Here is the block for both
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc980-gtx-nickel-orig-csq.html
> If you buy both i'll include.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-bridge-triple-parallel-csq-plexi.html
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-link-blank-parallel-csq.html
> The 3 way SLI Bridge.
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges


Darn, I so would nab one off you, but won't have the extra dough until next month. Dang it.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I only do reference bios and I do not take requests of any kind.
> Sorry, it's 5.218 not 2.18. I got it from JoeDirt's thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_50#post_23065377
> 
> it's included in the zip files in my post with the reference bios's.


Wupps I meant 5.218, I remember reading that thread, I'm sticking with the 5.206 though for my needs.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it seems that GTX980Ti is a monster compared to GTX980. really in doubt if upgrade my SLI or not.


Id hold onto them until pascal and see if 4k performance improves. SLI 980s are still beast at just about any resolution.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I play only one game Tera online... and it crahes randomly on it... yday i played like 4 hours and it crashed few times, i have ran valley for some time no crash... card is totally stock i didnt change anything in precision x


I had an issue with Diablo 3 (also not a stressful game) causing driver crashes. Try running KBoost in Precision X to kick the card into full clocks and voltage. My issue was that the clocks were stable at full boost, but one of the voltage-clock tiers below it was unstable. If KBoost works, you can modify the BIOS to try and mitigate the voltage drop out at whatever clock it is happening.


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt GTX 980 OC Vs GTX 980 Stock Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Assirra

Yea considering i bought my 980 a month ago i am annoyed.
Thought it would be at least a couple months for the TI to drop.


----------



## shaneduce

yea.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

If it's only been a month and you bought through EVGA, you're eligible for their Trade-Up program.


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If it's only been a month and you bought through EVGA, you're eligible for their Trade-Up program.


It only is possable if its a different card they are steping up to.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> It only is possable if its a different card they are steping up to.


Right, like a 980 to a 980Ti, no? I just read through their documentation and that seemed to be the case.


----------



## shaneduce

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
for others who wish to read it.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

You guys killed EVGA. You will have to go back to Kenny from South Park...


----------



## shaneduce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
> 
> You guys killed EVGA. You will have to go back to Kenny from South Park...


Good I don't like there #GreenMonkey cards.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR

That card was listed in the Step-up.


----------



## cyph3rz

*For all you STRIX fans: Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU [email protected] Computex 2015 first look*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015 pics*
**will be released late this month**


----------



## Mnemo05

I wonder why all those custom cooled 980ti are oversized.. too tall for most sff case, heck i doubt it will even fit an air 240..

i hope the g10 kraken will be compatible with the stock cooled ones


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015 pics*
> **will be released late this month**
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG what a beast


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had an issue with Diablo 3 (also not a stressful game) causing driver crashes. Try running KBoost in Precision X to kick the card into full clocks and voltage. My issue was that the clocks were stable at full boost, but one of the voltage-clock tiers below it was unstable. If KBoost works, you can modify the BIOS to try and mitigate the voltage drop out at whatever clock it is happening.


Thx will try ! i also changed RAM yday... so will see maybe they were the reason.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015 pics*
> **will be released late this month**
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O my! Very nice looking card.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If it's only been a month and you bought through EVGA, you're eligible for their Trade-Up program.


Got my asus strix though a big online store here in belgium and after 2 weeks no more sending back sadly.


----------



## mironccr345

Man, I just bought my 980 SC in March. How I feel right now.


----------



## TheImmortal

I've just gotten an Nvidia GTX 980 (bbn) and...man, is it a poor memory overclocker. Switching from a Phantom GTX960 with 4GBs of RAM, not only is this louder (that tiny tiny fan!) but I've switched from keeping the memories at 8100Mhz to barely able to add a 120Mhz offset before i get 'flashlights' in Valley/Heaven. So dissapointed :/
Would more voltage help? The temps are high as it is (around 80 degrees when stressed) so i wouldn't really want to get more heat now that summer is coming...

Oh well.


----------



## TheImmortal

^^ i was too optimistic, i capped the OC at 1460Mhz with 7100 for RAM (yeap, that's about it); wonder what's holding it back, since they are actually made by Samsung...


----------



## cyph3rz

*Colorful Geforce GTX 980 Ti Igame @ Computex 2015*

Ok some background info which was translated: This GPU is unique having a fully integrated water cooler with a water block and an integrated pump as you can see in the second pic with the fan shroud removed. The water cooler is activated only when actually needed. Unlike other solutions are no separate radiator. Instead utilizing the existing heat sink for cooling the circulating water. It has a GM200 graphics processor with 2816 CUDA cores, a yet unknown factory overclocking, and 6 GB of GDDR5 memory. This GPU will only be available in the Chinese markets for now and possibly for Europe. For those of you who don't know, Colorful is a company from China.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015 pics*
> **will be released late this month**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awwwww, no more wonky owl eyes on the cooler...

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!! It's also nice to see that the extended part for the SLI fingers isn't this weird part jutting out that becomes a great deal more noticeable with waterblocks...


----------



## lamia2super

after seeing the 980 ti i kind of want to sell my 980 matrix card now.....anyone want a 980 matrix?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamia2super*
> 
> after seeing the 980 ti i kind of want to sell my 980 matrix card now.....anyone want a 980 matrix?


Which 980 Ti do you want to get? I'm also interested in getting one but like other people I'll wait for the customs to roll out. The Asus Strix 980 Ti wont be out until around the end of this month for example.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Which 980 Ti do you want to get? I'm also interested in getting one but like other people I'll wait for the customs to roll out. The Asus Strix 980 Ti wont be out until around the end of this month for example.


Id get another EVGA 980 TI Sc or something of that nature.

TCO


----------



## EarlZ

On a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970/980 card is 1.281v for GPU considered safe when using the stock cooling ?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaneduce*
> 
> It only is possable if its a different card they are steping up to.


EVGA cites right on their Trade-Up program site that the trade-up is cost related. So a 970 FTW can be traded in for a 970 FTW+. So yes, you can trade a 980 for a 980Ti.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> EVGA cites right on their Trade-Up program site that the trade-up is cost related. So a 970 FTW can be traded in for a 970 FTW+. So yes, you can trade a 980 for a 980Ti.


I spoke to customer service, and you can step-up to a 980 Ti if you're with-in the 90 days of your original purchase date. But, you have to have the extended warranty, which is only $30.00. You can also purchase the extended warranty with-in those 90 days. So if you purchased your 980 for $549.00 (don't include tax or shipping) and the 980Ti is $649.00 (reference and the ACX version only), you would only pay a difference of $100.00. You have to provide shipping cost to and from EVGA.


----------



## hertz9753

Stepping through the Step-Up
1.Register your valid product within 90 days from your original purchase i.If your qualifying product has a 3 year warranty purchased on or after 3/1/2013 and registered within 14 days of the invoice date by the original owner from an authorized reseller, then you will receive the option to step-up for the first 90 days of ownership.
ii.If your qualifying product has a 3 year warranty purchased on or after 1/1/11 and registered after 14 days of the original purchase date you must also purchase an extended warranty in order to be qualified for the step-up program

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


----------



## cyph3rz

*Confirmed NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti models* (with updates as they come)

http://videocardz.com/55670/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-roundup


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I spoke to customer service, and you can step-up to a 980 Ti if you're with-in the 90 days of your original purchase date. But, you have to have the extended warranty, which is only $30.00. You can also purchase the extended warranty with-in those 90 days. So if you purchased your 980 for $549.00 (don't include tax or shipping) and the 980Ti is $649.00 (reference and the ACX version only), you would only pay a difference of $100.00. You have to provide shipping cost to and from EVGA.


I don't know if I'd trust that CS rep. I don't have an extended warranty and I signed up for the step up program yesterday; 980ti ACX 2.0+ card.


----------



## KaInEvIL

I also got a g1 gaming 980 and i'm running at 1600 clock stable now. I'd rather spend on upgrading to skylake with a good motherboard than getting the 980 ti. As i have discovered, a lot of games are still VERY CPU dependant and my I5 3570K is starting to lag on that department.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust that CS rep. I don't have an extended warranty and I signed up for the step up program yesterday; 980ti ACX 2.0+ card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust that CS rep. I don't have an extended warranty and I signed up for the step up program yesterday; 980ti ACX 2.0+ card.


I missed the 14 day window. So I would have had to purchase the extended warranty to be eligible for the step-up program.

Conragts on the 980Ti.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I spoke to customer service, and you can step-up to a 980 Ti if you're with-in the 90 days of your original purchase date. But, you have to have the extended warranty, which is only $30.00. You can also purchase the extended warranty with-in those 90 days. So if you purchased your 980 for $549.00 (don't include tax or shipping) and the 980Ti is $649.00 (reference and the ACX version only), you would only pay a difference of $100.00. You have to provide shipping cost to and from EVGA.


You only have to have the extended warranty if you didn't register the product within 14 days.


----------



## smoke2

I would like to ask owners of Gigabyte GTX 980 with Windforce 3X cooler.
Do the fans spin on 100% speed when you turn on the PC?
if yes, how long they spin?
Isn't it annoying?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I would like to ask owners of Gigabyte GTX 980 with Windforce 3X cooler.
> Do the fans spin on 100% speed when you turn on the PC?
> if yes, how long they spin?
> Isn't it annoying?


Sounds like 100%, they stop once I get to Windows login, and it is a little annoying but it's not too bad for me with my SSD. Heard there was a BIOS update that might have fixed it, but I never looked into it.


----------



## hertz9753

Fans spin up when you turn on your rig. Deep exhale.


----------



## smoke2

But how loud are they?
Would like more findings how is it also with new BIOS.
I've owned MSI with dust removal function and it was very annoying when after every turn on the PC the fans started to spin so loud...


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> But how loud are they?
> Would like more findings how is it also with new BIOS.
> I've owned MSI with dust removal function and it was very annoying when after every turn on the PC the fans started to spin so loud...


Spin-up only lasts like 5-10 seconds if that, they aren't too bad but everybody is different to noise sensitivity. With my EVGA cards they didn't spin-up at all even during boot which I liked I believe the ASUS cards act the same way. I'm not too sure if you can disable that function see as it's almost like a card post feature pretty much


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Spin-up only lasts like 5-10 seconds if that, they aren't too bad but everybody is different to noise sensitivity. With my EVGA cards they didn't spin-up at all even during boot which I liked I believe the ASUS cards act the same way. I'm not too sure if you can disable that function see as it's almost like a card post feature pretty much


They spin on maximum speed into the moment of Windows loading or which moment?
Couldn't be this function disabled in GeForce Experience?
Some newer BIOS on Gigabyte site exist which changing fan duty in MS-DOS mode, but don't know how.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> They spin on maximum speed into the moment of Windows loading or which moment?
> Couldn't be this function disabled in GeForce Experience?
> Some newer BIOS on Gigabyte site exist which changing fan duty in MS-DOS mode, but don't know how.


They should spin at around max speed until the bios posts then should either slow down or stop completely (depending on how hot the GPU is). I'm not too sure about being able to disable that feature because like I said it is just like the motherboard beeping/or lights going on/off it's just the way the system tests everything which would also include the fans on the GPU.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt GTX 980 OC Vs GTX 980 Stock Frame Rate Comparison*


is there a comparison like this with a GTX980Ti, both, stock clocks?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I missed the 14 day window. So I would have had to purchase the extended warranty to be eligible for the step-up program.
> 
> Conragts on the 980Ti.


Ahh, I see, you didn't register your product timely. This is good to know as I never paid any attention to that particular requirement, but I always register my product after a few days of testing. I have not received the 980ti yet, just registered in the step up program. The reference card will be more than enough for me.


----------



## brf42

Hello everyone, so I've got a Reference GTX 980. I am very pleased with the card, it runs cool and quiet, and it overclocks pretty well (+280 on the core, +500 on the memory with stock voltage). So I've been running a 24/7 OC for a while now, of +250 on the core and +200 on the memory.

Since then, I've noticed that while browsing the web, when the card goes from 2d clocks to 3d clocks (it goes from 135 core clock to the stock core clock of 1126 and the memory goes from 324 to 3700 (which is the OC frequency)), and then sometimes while doing this, it freezes the image in the PC for like a second, maybe less, and then continues as if nothing had happened. However it is very stable in every game I tested, and even in Furmark and 3D Mark.

I've recently lowered the OC on the memory down to stock and maintained the OC on the core and everything seems to go perfect. So I guess it was the memory clock giving some issues. Can someone give me some insight in this issue?

Thank you all!


----------



## Mnemo05

depends on the browser you are using, I notice the same thing on mine.. I use Chrome btw.. if your browser is GPU acceleration enabled, I think your GPU clock will vary depending on the contents being loaded..

someone correct me if I am wrong







)


----------



## brf42

Yeah I am also using Chrome and got that option enabled. Should it freeze though? The OC seemed perfectly stable in GPU intesive tasks, and outside of Chrome...

EDIT: I have the GPU power in Adaptive in Nvidia Control Panel, so Chrome doesn't force 3D Clocks in it. However, it sometimes makes the GPU spike from 2d to 3d clocks. Should I disable the hardware acceleration thing inside Chrome too?


----------



## Montdj

Ok need some help. I ran GPU-Z. I did it for both cards.

It shows a different bios version for each card but I bought them at the same time. Should I be updating the bios on them?
Also how do I get added to the list.

Here are the links for gpu-z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2a7y/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnd2m/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Ok need some help. I ran GPU-Z. I did it for both cards.
> 
> It shows a different bios version for each card but I bought them at the same time. Should I be updating the bios on them?
> Also how do I get added to the list.
> 
> Here are the links for gpu-z
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2a7y/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnd2m/


I wouldn't worry about different BIOS versions if the cards work as advertised. Quite a few of us around here end up with custom BIOSes anyway. Come to think of it...what cards are they? Maybe a dual BIOS and one card is switched to a different position.


----------



## Montdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about different BIOS versions if the cards work as advertised. Quite a few of us around here end up with custom BIOSes anyway. Come to think of it...what cards are they? Maybe a dual BIOS and one card is switched to a different position.


EVGA SC ACX 2.0
This card right here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about different BIOS versions if the cards work as advertised. Quite a few of us around here end up with custom BIOSes anyway. Come to think of it...what cards are they? Maybe a dual BIOS and one card is switched to a different position.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 2.0
> This card right here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like you have dual BIOS, I really wouln't worry about it if they both perform as advertised.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Ok need some help. I ran GPU-Z. I did it for both cards.
> 
> It shows a different bios version for each card but I bought them at the same time. Should I be updating the bios on them?
> Also how do I get added to the list.
> 
> Here are the links for gpu-z
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2a7y/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnd2m/


The 84.04.31.00.82 BIOS contains some DisplayPort and a couple of other fixes. If I were you I'd update the BIOS on the second card.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a comparison like this with a GTX980Ti, both, stock clocks?







*These are stock clocks. And for the record, a GTX 980 OC will perform about the same as a GTX 980 Ti stock.*


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm running EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked SLI.

I never experienced crash before but I'm getting frequent crash in the Witcher 3 as soon as I entered novigrad.
I'm running the latest 353.03 nvidia driver and it always crash.

Is there someone else expriencing this problem? What can it be?


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> They should spin at around max speed until the bios posts then should either slow down or stop completely (depending on how hot the GPU is). I'm not too sure about being able to disable that feature because like I said it is just like the motherboard beeping/or lights going on/off it's just the way the system tests everything which would also include the fans on the GPU.


Then it's good, I was thinking they spin on max until Windows is starting up, but this is ok.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *These are stock clocks. And for the record, a GTX 980 OC will perform about the same as a GTX 980 Ti stock.*


I'm not really convinced of this, at least not with a normal overclock.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Ok need some help. I ran GPU-Z. I did it for both cards.
> 
> It shows a different bios version for each card but I bought them at the same time. Should I be updating the bios on them?
> Also how do I get added to the list.
> 
> Here are the links for gpu-z
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2a7y/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnd2m/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> The 84.04.31.00.82 BIOS contains some DisplayPort and a couple of other fixes. If I were you I'd update the BIOS on the second card.


Agreed, but you should get it directly from EVGA since you might have different memory on the two cards, and the memory timings are different depending on what's on board.

EVGA willask for the serial number of the card, then send the specific BIOS with the correct memory timings for that card. Simply flashing the 84.04.31.00.82 bios from one card to the other may cause issues. I actually think that the last set of numbers in the bios may indicate the memory on board. Where there may even be two or three variants of Samsung - they all run at the same clockspeed, but would have different latencies.

Also, don't forget to upload your bioses to the database.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Agreed, but you should get it directly from EVGA since you might have different memory on the two cards, and the memory timings are different depending on what's on board.
> 
> EVGA willask for the serial number of the card, then send the specific BIOS with the correct memory timings for that card. Simply flashing the 84.04.31.00.82 bios from one card to the other may cause issues. *I actually think that the last set of numbers in the bios may indicate the memory on board.* Where there may even be two or three variants of Samsung - they all run at the same clockspeed, but would have different latencies.
> 
> Also, don't forget to upload your bioses to the database.


That's not true, or maybe it's a more complex system. My stock BIOS was .86 and I got an official EVGA update that is a .83 BIOS. Seems to me that the last number is just a revision of some sort.


----------



## lamia2super

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Which 980 Ti do you want to get? I'm also interested in getting one but like other people I'll wait for the customs to roll out. The Asus Strix 980 Ti wont be out until around the end of this month for example.


i would want a more custom one with a full water block so im not in a huge hurry to sell my 980 matrix. listed it on ebay tho to see what i can get


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackosXDA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Agreed, but you should get it directly from EVGA since you might have different memory on the two cards, and the memory timings are different depending on what's on board.
> 
> EVGA willask for the serial number of the card, then send the specific BIOS with the correct memory timings for that card. Simply flashing the 84.04.31.00.82 bios from one card to the other may cause issues. *I actually think that the last set of numbers in the bios may indicate the memory on board.* Where there may even be two or three variants of Samsung - they all run at the same clockspeed, but would have different latencies.
> 
> Also, don't forget to upload your bioses to the database.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true, or maybe it's a more complex system. My stock BIOS was .86 and I got an official EVGA update that is a .83 BIOS. Seems to me that the last number is just a revision of some sort.
Click to expand...



That is my main rig. The GTX 980 is the low end EVGA 980. I does have the ACX cooler.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys!

could someone please tweak the Gainward Phantom 980 stock BIOS? (PowerTarget etc)


----------



## Void-Ray

hi i have two question hope someone can help me please?
i got two gtx980 in SLI and they are just being used for games so i got no interest in benchmarking and ... etc
and i was wondering 1. would i get any performance boost or benefit from overclocking memory? atm i just overclocked my core to +170mhz
2. what is the maximum safe voltage for gtx 980?
and also they are reference design and watercooled so most of the times they are below 50 degrees.


----------



## Dimensive

Does anyone have before & after pics of an EVGA GTX 980 SC with and without a backplate while in the case? I want to visually see if a backplate is worth the $20, because I'm see tons of conflicting comments in multiple on their purpose.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Does anyone have before & after pics of an EVGA GTX 980 SC with and without a backplate while in the case? I want to visually see if a backplate is worth the $20, because I'm see tons of conflicting comments in multiple on their purpose.


----------



## Dimensive

Thanks, electro2u. I'm looking for a more direct before & after shot. I had the MSI GTX 970 and it had some noticeable sag.

Looking for a before & after like this: http://img.youtube.com/vi/kN5ZuU6goS8/0.jpg


----------



## dbYTE

Hey, guys.
I'm a newbie in GPU OC'ing, but I found stable core/memory OC in Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark FireStrike (Extreme and non-extreme). But in games like CoD:BO,BO2 my OC isn't even stable and I need to restart my PC.

Which programs I need to use to check stability of OC?

Thanks in advance.

ps: I'm on EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 right now.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> I'm a newbie in GPU OC'ing, but I found stable core/memory OC in Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark FireStrike (Extreme and non-extreme). But in games like CoD:BO,BO2 my OC isn't even stable and I need to restart my PC.
> 
> Which programs I need to use to check stability of OC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ps: I'm on EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 right now.


Use those games to test.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> I'm a newbie in GPU OC'ing, but I found stable core/memory OC in Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark FireStrike (Extreme and non-extreme). But in games like CoD:BO,BO2 my OC isn't even stable and I need to restart my PC.
> 
> Which programs I need to use to check stability of OC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ps: I'm on EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Use those games to test.


^ This. Also, keep I mind each game may be different depending how it is optimized. I can do +250clk/+450mem on Witcher 3, but only +100/+100 on SW:ToR.


----------



## lever2stacks

This is about as stable I can get my gtx 980 sc without a bios mod. I'm having a hard time understanding the process to flash the bios and this thread is so big it's hard to find what im looking for. Is there anybody here willing to help a gpu flashing newb, and get me sorted out? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> I'm a newbie in GPU OC'ing, but I found stable core/memory OC in Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark FireStrike (Extreme and non-extreme). But in games like CoD:BO,BO2 my OC isn't even stable and I need to restart my PC.
> 
> Which programs I need to use to check stability of OC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ps: I'm on EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 right now.


I use ocscanner from evga to watch which ceiling I'm hitting like voltage, power or temp. It shows around the center of the utility indicated with 1 or 0 on the GPU monitor.


----------



## psychok9

I've found this on a Zotac 980 review:

However running the card with the overclock with the fans set on auto, would see the 980 AMP! throttle and drop down to its stock speeds at just *71.00C!?* So to combat this the trio of fans were set at 100%, which certainly keeps the GPU cool, but also increases the noise produced to 67dB, which is far too loud unless your Gaming with a headset on, and have that volume turned all the way up! ?
http://www.pcgameware.co.uk/reviews/graphics-cards/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-amp-review/

It seems very low!


----------



## GMcDougal

Hey everyone, I'm hoping for a little help. I just purchased a used EVGA 980 Superclock with the reference cooler. I can't find any reviews of this exact card. I'm more curious as to what temps I should expect out of this card and how stable it is with the factory overclock. The link below is the card I purchased.

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814487068&cm_re=evga_980_superclocked-_-14-487-068-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm hoping for a little help. I just purchased a used EVGA 980 Superclock with the reference cooler. I can't find any reviews of this exact card. I'm more curious as to what temps I should expect out of this card and how stable it is with the factory overclock. The link below is the card I purchased.
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814487068&cm_re=evga_980_superclocked-_-14-487-068-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite


Under air or water?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Under air or water?


Completely stock.


----------



## funfordcobra

The reference usually runs around 78c-85c in a moderately ventilated case and using 60%-80% fan speed and 99% under load. Non reference EVGA ACX 2.0 for example run 50c-60c with the same fan speed at 50% fan speed and 99% load.

Most people who buy reference cards put them underwater because most reference cards will use 80% fan to keep from throttling which I hear is very loud. I myself have stayed away from reference because I am the same and just keep them all stock without W/c them.


----------



## crazyscotsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> MSI GTX 980 custom Backplate received today, fits perfectly courtesy of
> 
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/


@Rob L m8 when I go ta http://www.coldzero.eu/ I wanna grab me a set of these for ma 2 msi gtx 980s.. what options do ya select to get em lookin just like yers if ya dont mind..love the look of em.. many many thanx m8


----------



## TheCautiousOne

SC 980 EVGA In SLI




Sorry its Only 1:00 but You can see the Card running full throttle. I was playing at 2560x1440p on Ultra (hairworks on) and Recorded the Gameplay at 1080p 30FPS

Still Smooth. Working on how to record video.

TCO

ANd the Rig that It Running on.


----------



## Oloc

So I just upgraded to a Asus Strix GTX 980 from a MSI GTX 970 4G and am noticing a 30w drop at idle and about 50w at full load at the wall. I thought that was kinda odd.


----------



## GMcDougal

Add me to the club please. I just upgraded to a EVGA 980 Superclocked with the reference cooler.


----------



## scorpscarx

So I popped the sink off a 980 Strix yesterday, and I thought everything wen't smoothly, but no.

I hate a couple of things with this cooler like how there are direct heat pipes, and how the memory is uncooled, but now it's rattling once it heats up and it's probably the pipes hitting the fins somewhere.

Anyone else experience this and maybe fixed it by doing something like removing the shroud?, maybe from cleaning the old tim off the die area on the cooler where the pipes are anchored with some thermal glue I think, still annoying.

Might have to re thermal glue the pipes, what a hassle.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?

I would like to buy the EVGA Hybrid, but I don't find the card nowhere. So I would check if the ACX 2.0 has acceptable temperatures und noise levels.

Cheers.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 TI SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?
> 
> I would like to buy the EVGA Hybrid, but I don't find the card nowhere. So I would check if the ACX 2.0 has acceptable temperatures und noise levels.
> 
> Cheers.


Might want to ask in this thread. 980ti OC


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Might want to ask in this thread. 980ti OC


You're right: I meant 980







.

Cheers.


----------



## JackosXDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?
> 
> I would like to buy the EVGA Hybrid, but I don't find the card nowhere. So I would check if the ACX 2.0 has acceptable temperatures und noise levels.
> 
> Cheers.


The card is very quiet (reaching 45% fan on full load) when you use stock BIOS. If you try to overclock and change the BIOS, it's gonna be noisy.

I cannot check the temp on 100% fan right now, because I'm running on modded BIOS and cannot change at this current moment.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Which 980 Ti do you want to get?


Just the regular 'ole vanilla one, but with the aftermarket fans. My FTW run at 73* on the stock fan settings (about 29%) playing BF. The FTW put a bad taste in my mouth with factory over clocked units.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, too bad. My ftw works pretty good. However the SSC I benched wasn't overly impressive.

I have found that the vanillas usually do well, and the DirCu and ACX usually clock pretty good.

After that, the Gigabyte WF did okay and everything tailed off from there in my experiences. I'm sure there are a few exceptions that I forgot about.









FF


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I was pretty frustrated this weekend when I had some skips and jitters during New Order cutscenes with 980 SC SLIs and a 4790K running at Ultra on 1080. Am I doing something wrong here? I didn't see any thermal throttling since I set the fans to run at 40% around 50C and they didn't seem to get higher than 60C. What can I do to diagnose this further?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I was pretty frustrated this weekend when I had some skips and jitters during New Order cutscenes with 980 SC SLIs and a 4790K running at Ultra on 1080. Am I doing something wrong here? I didn't see any thermal throttling since I set the fans to run at 40% around 50C and they didn't seem to get higher than 60C. What can I do to diagnose this further?


I've noticed the same during cut scenes in metro 2033 last. Running fraps shows that the cut scenes run at 30 fps for whatever reason. My 970 did the same and many others report the same. My 290x never had issues with cut scenes.


----------



## escalibur

Edit: _Wrong thread._


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I've noticed the same during cut scenes in metro 2033 last. Running fraps shows that the cut scenes run at 30 fps for whatever reason. My 970 did the same and many others report the same. My 290x never had issues with cut scenes.


I used Steam's FPS monitor and saw the same results; a constant 30FPS for the cutscene and some of them began around 5 FPS just for a moment, then jumped to 30. I'm sure this was by design to make the cutscene smoother for lesser cards, but on dual 980s, I'm not pleased.

So this is possibly implementation? I was hoping I might be able to configure this problem away.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I used Steam's FPS monitor and saw the same results; a constant 30FPS for the cutscene and some of them began around 5 FPS just for a moment, then jumped to 30. I'm sure this was by design to make the cutscene smoother for lesser cards, but on dual 980s, I'm not pleased.
> 
> So this is possibly implementation? I was hoping I might be able to configure this problem away.


I've been messing with this same basic issue on FFXIII. The prerendered "movie" cutscenes are 30fps and I can run the game at a fairly steady 60fps otherwise. (downsample from 4k to 1440p). I've found that the only way to keep the prerendered scenes from stuttering without locking the whole game to 30fps is to use adaptive vsync (half refresh rate) at 60Hz. As long as the cutscene is technically running under 60fps (due to post processing) the vsync setting keeps the scene at 30FPS and the movie is smooth as silk. There are some moments where the scene is above 60frames and there is a stutter as vsync switches from 60 to 30fps.

Gsync or freesync would solve this completely.

Regular adaptive sync will still cause the movies to stutter because it just toggles vsync off if the framerate drops below 60fps. Adaptive vsync (half refresh rate) works very well, and it's even pretty smooth when it happens during regular gameplay. If the framerate drops you can see it's switched to 30fps vsync, but it's a tear-free transition and acceptable.


----------



## Threx

I haven't been keeping up with this thread and it's hundreds of pages long, so I apologize if this has been covered.

Does anyone have an issue with games stuttering like crazy the moment you drop below 40 fps? It's like a night and day difference between 41 fps and 39 fps.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I've been messing with this same basic issue on FFXIII. The prerendered "movie" cutscenes are 30fps and I can run the game at a fairly steady 60fps otherwise. (downsample from 4k to 1440p). I've found that the only way to keep the prerendered scenes from stuttering without locking the whole game to 30fps is to use adaptive vsync (half refresh rate) at 60Hz. As long as the cutscene is technically running under 60fps (due to post processing) the vsync setting keeps the scene at 30FPS and the movie is smooth as silk. There are some moments where the scene is above 60frames and there is a stutter as vsync switches from 60 to 30fps.
> 
> Gsync or freesync would solve this completely.
> 
> Regular adaptive sync will still cause the movies to stutter because it just toggles vsync off if the framerate drops below 60fps. Adaptive vsync (half refresh rate) works very well, and it's even pretty smooth when it happens during regular gameplay. If the framerate drops you can see it's switched to 30fps vsync, but it's a tear-free transition and acceptable.


I don't know about FFXIII, but Wolfenstein New Order's cutscenes aren't pre-rendered. They _are_ locked at around 30 FPS but I think that's for quality assurance purposes. From the little research I've done, it seems like this could be a VRAM usage issue? If so, that would explain why SLI is irrelevant; SLI doesn't aggregate VRAM. Does this mean Bethesda expects us to have owned a Titan when the this game was released? Because the 980TI didn't exist at that time and the 980 only has 4GB of VRAM... that link appears to illustrate some potential solutions but I haven't tried any yet. I only experienced this issues during cutscenes so I just slogged through the game. I guess I'll attempt a replay and tweak some settings?


----------



## Quadrider10

So are these cards capped at 1.22V? I just got the EVGA 980 Classified and checked with my DMM. it wont go above 1.22V no matter what the bios switch is on. Other than the classy tool, what could make the voltage higher?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> So are these cards capped at 1.22V? I just got the EVGA 980 Classified and checked with my DMM. it wont go above 1.22V no matter what the bios switch is on. Other than the classy tool, what could make the voltage higher?


What kind system did you put that 980 Classy in? All three of my EVGA GTX 980's show 1.225V.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
recently when I play the witcher 3 on my GTX980 SLI my computer monitor goes black and computer freezes.

Is this a known issues? What can it be?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What kind system did you put that 980 Classy in? All three of my EVGA GTX 980's show 1.225V.


my own custom. i7 3770k, 8Gb G.skill 1866MHz, Corsair CX750M. My DMM only goes to the hundredths of a volt though lol.

So other than the classy volt tool, is there a way to increase voltage at all? Both PX and AB did nothing.


----------



## hertz9753

That or CPUZ from TPU will tell you what you are running.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> my own custom. i7 3770k, 8Gb G.skill 1866MHz, Corsair CX750M. My DMM only goes to the hundredths of a volt though lol.
> 
> So other than the classy volt tool, is there a way to increase voltage at all? Both PX and AB did nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> recently when I play the witcher 3 on my GTX980 SLI my computer monitor goes black and computer freezes.
> 
> Is this a known issues? What can it be?


if it does work was it using both cards? only loads 1 card on my system


----------



## sugalumps

Playing witcher 3 and after an hour or two my screen goes black and game crashes, my cards fan speed reverts back to factory(assuming if I had an oc it would revert aswell).

-msi gaming 4g

That's a driver crash right? Not over heating or anything?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Playing witcher 3 and after an hour or two my screen goes black and game crashes, my cards fan speed reverts back to factory(assuming if I had an oc it would revert aswell).
> 
> -msi gaming 4g
> 
> That's a driver crash right? Not over heating or anything?


Lots of people are reporting the same issues with the 353.06 drivers. IMO they are junk. They crash on the desktop, they cause games to crash at random and such. I switched to 347 drivers and have had 0 issues with any games.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Lots of people are reporting the same issues with the 353.06 drivers. IMO they are junk. They crash on the desktop, they cause games to crash at random and such. I switched to 347 drivers and have had 0 issues with any games.


It was with 352.86 I was getting the crashing, just noticed 353.06 is out and dled it. Will try a few hours of witcher now and see what happens.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> if it does work was it using both cards? only loads 1 card on my system


This does not seem a good solution and it doesn't answer my questions but thanks you for the reply


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Playing witcher 3 and after an hour or two my screen goes black and game crashes, my cards fan speed reverts back to factory(assuming if I had an oc it would revert aswell).
> 
> -msi gaming 4g
> 
> That's a driver crash right? Not over heating or anything?


Same problem here. Is this an hardware problem or a software problem?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Same problem here. Is this an hardware problem or a software problem?


I have not had a single crash with the newest driver 353.06, seems like it was just an outdated driver I was using.


----------



## Quadrider10

delete


----------



## NIK1

I just bought a Asus GeForce GTX 980 Strix and wonder since I have a Swiftech H240x water cooling loop what would be the best water block to put on her.Most water block are made for referance cards so how can you tell if my 980 strix is referance.I dont want to get waterblock that will not fit.I did that once before.Any info appreciated.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> So I popped the sink off a 980 Strix yesterday, and I thought everything wen't smoothly, but no.
> 
> I hate a couple of things with this cooler like how there are direct heat pipes, and how the memory is uncooled, but now it's rattling once it heats up and it's probably the pipes hitting the fins somewhere.
> 
> Anyone else experience this and maybe fixed it by doing something like removing the shroud?, maybe from cleaning the old tim off the die area on the cooler where the pipes are anchored with some thermal glue I think, still annoying.
> 
> Might have to re thermal glue the pipes, what a hassle.


Yeah, it is not the best looking cooler I seen. Especially the deal with the stupid pipes...darn small gapes. The sure not helping out. Though, I had no rattling, but it likes to make a whine noise on occasion at times. I put new tim on mine since the darn thing was getting near 70C, after new tim it dropped to around 63-64C. This is full load while folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just bought a Asus GeForce GTX 980 Strix and wonder since I have a Swiftech H240x water cooling loop what would be the best water block to put on her.Most water block are made for referance cards so how can you tell if my 980 strix is referance.I dont want to get waterblock that will not fit.I did that once before.Any info appreciated.


I think I remember seeing a water block made for the Strix. Just can't remember where since I do plan to get one for mine as well since Alabama heat is doing a number.


----------



## Phaster89

are the g1 gaming cards still the best choice for people not willing to spend roughly 150€ extra on a 980 or are there any other decent choices?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just bought a Asus GeForce GTX 980 Strix and wonder since I have a Swiftech H240x water cooling loop what would be the best water block to put on her.Most water block are made for referance cards so how can you tell if my 980 strix is referance.I dont want to get waterblock that will not fit.I did that once before.Any info appreciated.


I assume you are talking about an AIO cooler for this card. Look up the NZXT Kraken G10.


----------



## NIK1

Full cover water block to add to my Swiftech H240x water cooling loop.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Full cover water block to add to my Swiftech H240x water cooling loop.


I was presuming that the H420x is also an AIO. Wasn't aware that you could add to it. There are plenty of custom loop block for the Strix. I have two EK-FC-GTX980 blocks for the Strix. Check out my build log.

You can also check this link out, it is a round up of 980 reference blocks, but I am sure a majority have one that will fit the Strix. GTX-980-water-block-round-up/


----------



## NIK1

How do you check if the card is a referance card.I dont want to order one and find out later it wont fit.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> are the g1 gaming cards still the best choice for people not willing to spend roughly 150€ extra on a 980 or are there any other decent choices?


Can you be more specific? MSI G1 Gaming series were released on the 960, 970, and 980....you are saying not wanting to spend the extra 150 on 980. So are you saying you don't want an 980?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> How do you check if the card is a referance card.I dont want to order one and find out later it wont fit.


Strix is not a reference card. It should say which design it will fit. Here is an example: 980 Series blocks


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Can you be more specific? MSI G1 Gaming series were released on the 960, 970, and 980....you are saying not wanting to spend the extra 150 on 980. So are you saying you don't want an 980?


sorry, i am looking for a 980 (non ti), i'm not willing to spend 980 money + 150€ which is what for example some evga's cost here in portugal


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> sorry, i am looking for a 980 (non ti), i'm not willing to spend 980 money + 150€ which is what for example some evga's cost here in portugal


There are several other models of 980 that are just as good as the Gaming series from MSI and are cheaper. It all depends if you want reference or overclocked cards. Would be wise to do some research on the different models to meet your needs. i.e. what type of cooling do you want, and if you want an factory overclocked card.

ASUS, Gigabyte, and EVGA to name a few.


----------



## Phaster89

i'll be aircooling mine in a house that gets very hot in the summer so i need a decent air-cooler, i like factory overclocked gpus with a bit of headroom for further overclock but the overclocks will not be to the extreme


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> How do you check if the card is a referance card.I dont want to order one and find out later it wont fit.


http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

TCO


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i'll be aircooling mine in a house that gets very hot in the summer so i need a decent air-cooler, i like factory overclocked gpus with a bit of headroom for further overclock but the overclocks will not be to the extreme


You will definitely need twin or triple fans. All the major brands are good. Just going to have to do some research. I like the Strix, but there is a chance that the fins on the cooling tubes can vibrate and can be annoying.


----------



## leakydog

deleted.


----------



## sugalumps

Another two crashes tonight in witcher 3 with the latest driver


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Another two crashes tonight in witcher 3 with the latest driver


Does your board have an option to change the PCIE lanes to Gen2? On mine it has and when it changed to gen2 I no longer get a TDR with the drivers and with Witcher 3 also set the PhysX to CPU to prevent the game from crashing.


----------



## theblacknight04

Just a quick questions guys.. Ive bought the EK Backplates for my EVGA 980 SC ACX but i dont plan to watercool till later in the year when i can afford it..

Can i fit the backplates without using the EK Waterblocks yet?

These are the ones i purchased: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-695-EK


They have the included screws/washers but there seems to be 4 small screws and 5 larger ones and 6 screw holes?

Which are the correct ones to just fit the backplate to the 980?

Any help wud be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Just a quick questions guys.. Ive bought the EK Backplates for my EVGA 980 SC ACX but i dont plan to watercool till later in the year when i can afford it..
> 
> Can i fit the backplates without using the EK Waterblocks yet?
> 
> These are the ones i purchased: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-695-EK
> 
> 
> They have the included screws/washers but there seems to be 4 small screws and 5 larger ones and 6 screw holes?
> 
> Which are the correct ones to just fit the backplate to the 980?
> 
> Any help wud be appreciated. thanks


I don't think so. Looking at mine, it looks like the stand offs are built into the water block which the back plate screws into.


----------



## Quadrider10

Are there any bioses out for these cards yet?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Are there any bioses out for these cards yet?


You can edit them I think, but afaik there's no software voltage hack.


----------



## theblacknight04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I don't think so. Looking at mine, it looks like the stand offs are built into the water block which the back plate screws into.


Ok dude thanks. It was what i feared.. ill have to wait till i get the EK-FC980 Waterblocks and my loop ready first then


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Ok dude thanks. It was what i feared.. ill have to wait till i get the EK-FC980 Waterblocks and my loop ready first then


You could lay it over the card and see if any screws line up with the stock screw holes. Not sure it would align with all of them.


----------



## UMichKid

Just got my 980. Kind of worried about the vram. Would it be enough if I eventually get 1440p 144hz? I have two 1080p 60hz atm. I had a 7950 but I am moving to Nvidia due to previous experience. I refuse to wait for Fury X or get 390x XD.


----------



## Wirerat




----------



## Quadrider10

What clocks are you guys getting these cards up to on stock volts for everyday gaming?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What clocks are you guys getting these cards up to on stock volts for everyday gaming?


I got 1500mhz core 8000mhz memory at 1.21v on my strix.


----------



## Quadrider10

interesting, these things dont like to be overclocked. they randomly just crash, even on the desktop.


----------



## NIK1

I bought a Asus GeForce GTX 980 STRIX last week and want to put a water block on it.I have been looking at the EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel .Anyone know if watercool heatkiller makes a block for the STRIX .Mabey I will just order the EK waterblock..How good does the EK water block cool the card..I had a ati R290 under water with a Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii and at idle was around 30 cel and tops while gaming it would hit 50 cel.Any info to help me decide appreciated.


----------



## electro2u

980 is tons easier to cool than 290x but the kryografix blocks are very good. To my knowledge EK is only game in town for Strix. IM using EK block on my reference 980 and it stays in the 40s at extreme continuous load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I bought a Asus GeForce GTX 980 STRIX last week and want to put a water block on it.I have been looking at the EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel .Anyone know if watercool heatkiller makes a block for the STRIX .Mabey I will just order the EK waterblock..How good does the EK water block cool the card..I had a ati R290 under water with a Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii and at idle was around 30 cel and tops while gaming it would hit 50 cel.Any info to help me decide appreciated.


I just installed a strix 980 with ek block.

my card is at 1500mhz 8000mem max temp of 45c. The shorty ek block is great.


----------



## NIK1

Who would be the best to order a EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel Water Block from.I live in Canada.I dont think NCIX has them in stock.Performance pcs in Florida has them I think.Not too bad for shipping to canada,usually 4-5 days at the front door.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Who would be the best to order a EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel Water Block from.I live in Canada.I dont think NCIX has them in stock.Performance pcs in Florida has them I think.Not too bad for shipping to canada,usually 4-5 days at the front door.


Performance PCs would be my first choice.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Performance PCs would be my first choice.


+1. I have had good experience with them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Performance PCs would be my first choice.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I have had good experience with them.
Click to expand...

I would give them 8/10 as a business, which is much higher than I would rate some of the competition.

+1 for PPCS


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Who would be the best to order a EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel Water Block from.I live in Canada.I dont think NCIX has them in stock.Performance pcs in Florida has them I think.Not too bad for shipping to canada,usually 4-5 days at the front door.


DazMode might have some, and they're Canadian.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> interesting, these things dont like to be overclocked. they randomly just crash, even on the desktop.


If you're running driver 353.06 that's the problem more than likely. A number of people have reported such problems with that driver.


----------



## Quadrider10

im on the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> DazMode might have some, and they're Canadian.
> If you're running driver 353.06 that's the problem more than likely. A number of people have reported such problems with that driver.


im on the very latest


----------



## NIK1

Just ordered a EK-FC980 GTX Strix - Nickel Water Block with backplate from DazMode,should be at my front door by thurs or fri at the latest.


----------



## Dissolution187

Is there a bios for this card yet from Skyn3t? I just got my 980 classified today, and I wanted to start to OC it


----------



## Dissolution187

I have read that oc'ing memory actually gives you bigger gains in gaming with this card is this a myth, or should I just focus on the core clock first?


----------



## Quadrider10

No current bios are out for the 3988 version that work with the latest drivers.


----------



## trelokomio58

Hi guys!
I would like to do a question.
I already have a gtx980, and iam thinking to grab another one for sli.
The 980sli worth the extra money, or it's better to sell my 980 and grab an 980ti?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I would like to do a question.
> I already have a gtx980, and iam thinking to grab another one for sli.
> The 980sli worth the extra money, or it's better to sell my 980 and grab an 980ti?


There are probably some factors you need to take into consideration.

How many monitors are you playing on, what size, and what resolution?

There have been quite a few games that have had issues with running gpu's in SLI.....most recently Batman:AK, and Witcher3. Some have been fixed others haven't. I am considering selling both of my watercooled strix 980's and picking up a 980Ti.

I think SLI provides about 30%ish more GPU power than a single card, but it used a lot for higher res and multiple monitors.


----------



## Mnemo05

same boat as the others above

not overly impressed with fury x, now thinking of whether getting another 980 or sell my current card and get a Ti..


----------



## Wirerat

I have not been able to unlock voltage above 1.212v on my strix 980.

So far I have bios modded the max voltage and raised pstates max voltage in bios. Still only goes to 1.212v max

I am very familiar with bios modding so doubt there is an error there.

Im using afterburner but I also tried gputweak to see if it helped. it didnt.

My max boost clock is 1518mhz which is a fine oc but with this waterblock and such a beefy vrm I would like to see what it can really do.


----------



## Michalko

ACX2.0 SC have reference PCB?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have not been able to unlock voltage above 1.212v on my strix 980.
> 
> So far I have bios modded the max voltage and raised pstates max voltage in bios. Still only goes to 1.212v max
> 
> I am very familiar with bios modding so doubt there is an error there.
> 
> Im using afterburner but I also tried gputweak to see if it helped. it didnt.
> 
> My max boost clock is 1518mhz which is a fine oc but with this waterblock and such a beefy vrm I would like to see what it can really do.


To my knowledge there is no way to raise voltage above 1.212v without hard mod


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> To my knowledge there is no way to raise voltage above 1.212v without hard mod


Well, I am ok with that. Thanks for this. I wont waste anymore time on it. I am happy it reached 1518mhz at such a low voltage.

My evga Gtx 970 unlocked to 1.31v even though pushing past 1.26v was counter productive. I thought those voltages were common on maxwell. I guess it depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well, I am ok with that. Thanks for this. I wont waste anymore time on it. I am happy it reached 1518mhz at such a low voltage.
> 
> My evga Gtx 970 unlocked to 1.31v even though pushing past 1.26v was counter productive. I thought those voltages were common on maxwell. I guess it depends on the manufacturer.


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

Voltage tool doesnt work with drivers after 347.88 or something like that. Also i heard reports that they came out with a new revision which is uncompatible with the voltage tool. Its been awhile since ive cared or bench my card and there was alot m9re info/talks about the strix 980 when it came out 8 months ago or so.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> 
> Voltage tool doesnt work with drivers after 347.88 or something like that. Also i heard reports that they came out with a new revision which is uncompatible with the voltage tool. Its been awhile since ive cared or bench my card and there was alot m9re info/talks about the strix 980 when it came out 8 months ago or so.


Yea keep seeing mixed info. I bought the card second hand. Pretty sure its a release model. If its much more complicated than a bios mod or Afterburner edit im kinda in over my head.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> To my knowledge there is no way to raise voltage above 1.212v without hard mod


???

I adjust voltage in precision x...I went from 1.212 to 1.256. Doing this bumped my base clock a couple speed bins and I'm scoring higher in benchmarks. Monitoring software shows higher volts...am I missing something?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> ???
> 
> I adjust voltage in precision x...I went from 1.212 to 1.256. Doing this bumped my base clock a couple speed bins and I'm scoring higher in benchmarks. Monitoring software shows higher volts...am I missing something?


Do you have a Asus strix 980 ? we were talking about the strix.

I can get 1550mhz core and 8100 mhz memory stable at the 1.212v anyway on my strix 980. I was just trying to get some accurate info about the voltage limitation,


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalko*
> 
> ACX2.0 SC have reference PCB?


I believe So.

TCO


----------



## Quadrider10

Anyone having crashing issues on latest drivers?


----------



## lever2stacks

I have stability issues with any driver above 350.12. I get tdr's and artifacts with anything above it.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Do you have a Asus strix 980 ? we were talking about the strix.
> 
> I can get 1550mhz core and 8100 mhz memory stable at the 1.212v anyway on my strix 980. I was just trying to get some accurate info about the voltage limitation,


Oh I see. Sorry. I thought you could use precision with any card. 1550 is great but yeah maybe you could do even better.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Do you have a Asus strix 980 ? we were talking about the strix.
> 
> I can get 1550mhz core and 8100 mhz memory stable at the 1.212v anyway on my strix 980. I was just trying to get some accurate info about the voltage limitation,


Pretty sweet numbers. I was able to get some high numbers for benching but not for gaming. I usually stick around 1474/7400 for gaming, if the games don't crash. If they do I just set both offsets to +100 and roll with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Anyone having crashing issues on latest drivers?


Not really anything I haven't caused myself by overclocking.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Pretty sweet numbers. I was able to get some high numbers for benching but not for gaming. I usually stick around 1474/7400 for gaming, if the games don't crash. If they do I just set both offsets to +100 and roll with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really anything I haven't caused myself by overclocking.


1558mhz 8196mem is valley stable. So far all my games been good at 1520mhz/8000.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1558mhz 8196mem is valley stable. So far all my games been good at 1520mhz/8000.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, I use DSR to render 2K, do you run at 1080, 2K, or 4K?. With all of the SLI issues as of late, I think I am going back to a single card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Very nice, I use DSR to render 2K, do you run at 1080 or 2K?. With all of the SLI issues as of late, I think I am going back to a single card.


1080p for now. Some games I use the DSR. Its nice that DSR can be turned on then just choose the DSR res in game. I dont like it shrinking my desktop and windows scaling is meh.


----------



## Phaster89

my g1 gaming came with bios version 84.04.28.00.58, should i update it using the bios on gigabyte's site?


----------



## mercinator16

Is Precision X 16 still garbage?


----------



## Artah

I use that garbage to OC my cards all the time. What's better and what's wrong with precision?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Is Precision X 16 still garbage?


It is still not a particularly elegant UI compared to some of the other wonderful overclocking software out there, but it does indeed work. So no, not garbage, but not awesome either. , I still stick to nVidia inspector.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any reason why my EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked runs its fan at such low speed also when in full load?
For this reason my card runs at 1360MHz when it's cold and 1240 when it's hot.

I noticed that if I force the fan at 70% the cards runs always at 1360MHz, why should I use a software to make the fan spin at correct speed?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any reason why my EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked runs its fan at such low speed also when in full load?
> For this reason my card runs at 1360MHz when it's cold and 1240 when it's hot.
> 
> I noticed that if I force the fan at 70% the cards runs always at 1360MHz, why should I use a software to make the fan spin at correct speed?


If this is in reference to your SLI setup, one card is breathing the others warm exhaust. The cards were designed with single slot cooling in mind, and likely would not throttle with ample airflow. The default fan profile is less aggressive than what I would consider desirable too, but it sure is quiet. You could try increasing the general airlfow to the case, or if your mobo has the lanes for it, move the bottom card into a lower slot to reduce the top card huffing its fart gas.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If this is in reference to your SLI setup, one card is breathing the others warm exhaust. The cards were designed with single slot cooling in mind, and likely would not throttle with ample airflow. The default fan profile is less aggressive than what I would consider desirable too, but it sure is quiet. You could try increasing the general airlfow to the case, or if your mobo has the lanes for it, move the bottom card into a lower slot to reduce the top card huffing its fart gas.


I'm in SLI and in reference design, the fan profile is too few aggressive, I'm quite sure that the cards will not mantain 1360MHz even with a single card setup. Fans spin really too slow.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If this is in reference to your SLI setup, one card is breathing the others warm exhaust. The cards were designed with single slot cooling in mind, and likely would not throttle with ample airflow. The default fan profile is less aggressive than what I would consider desirable too, but it sure is quiet. You could try increasing the general airlfow to the case, or if your mobo has the lanes for it, move the bottom card into a lower slot to reduce the top card huffing its fart gas.


I agree with this. I think that's the reason why some motherboards are spaced more for the GPU like the sabertooth line of motherboards. If you know you're only going with two cards on air it's probably best to go with a motherboard spacing like that.


----------



## RomulusVolk

Hi guys, any 980's for sale?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomulusVolk*
> 
> Hi guys, any 980's for sale?


Depends on what you are looking for and what you want to spend. Hell if the price is right I would sell a testicle....


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is still not a particularly elegant UI compared to some of the other wonderful overclocking software out there, but it does indeed work. So no, not garbage, but not awesome either. , I still stick to nVidia inspector.


Not just ui, its buggy too. The overlay barely works and runs at 3d clocks constantly.


----------



## Quadrider10

anyway to get extra voltage yet, and any custom bioses out there yet?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> anyway to get extra voltage yet, and any custom bioses out there yet?


which 980 do you have ?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> which 980 do you have ?


Evga classy


----------



## hertz9753

No.


----------



## Wirerat

Got valley to Pass at 1566mhz core 8612 mhz memory. Not bad for a card locked at 1.212v.


----------



## rootmoto

Here is the HOF_NVVDD.exe Tool for anyone who owns Galaxy HOF edition cards or any other cards that support I2C voltage control:

https://mega.co.nz/#!T1slCYyD!gMbF8Qe2rJTBLNKqw8PoYq6CktTgNbEmC2eQD09BIe0


----------



## SDhydro

I finally upgraded my p67/2600k!. Strix gtx980 now has a new x99 home with pcie 3.0 whoop! Cant wait to really push it. 5960x is a beast.


----------



## fishingfanatic

You'll love it !

The performance is amazing, especially when oced on a good board with decent ram of which you now have all !!!

SSD speeds are awesome with the M2 series. Got a Hyper X Predator with the pcie adapter and CrystalMark shows 1332 R 1005 W !!!

The Strix I had had amazing ram. Just shy of 1600 on the core and got the ram to 8606 !!!

Great card though the 980 SC performed better and got to higher oces bcuz it had a higher bclk.

I bought a 3.0 docking station and the speeds for formatting a drive cut my times down to 30 % of previous times.

FF


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Got valley to Pass at 1566mhz core 8612 mhz memory. Not bad for a card locked at 1.212v.


Add +rep for your sharing via PM, Wirerat


----------



## ricercar

Hello

I have two MSI GTX 980s in SLI. One overclocks significantly higher than the other, over 100MHz faster. Does it make a difference which video card is in the PCIe slot closest to the CPU? I haven't had the free time to run benchmarks to test this. FWIW Both PCIe slots are running at x16, on a Gigabyte Z97X-GAMING G1 WIFI-BK.

Within the next week I'm about to put some waterblocks on the pair, so they'll be in semi-permanent order soon.

Thanks,
/ricercar


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have two MSI GTX 980s in SLI. One overclocks significantly higher than the other, over 100MHz faster. Does it make a difference which video card is in the PCIe slot closest to the CPU? I haven't had the free time to run benchmarks to test this. FWIW Both PCIe slots are running at x16, on a Gigabyte Z97X-GAMING G1 WIFI-BK.
> 
> Within the next week I'm about to put some waterblocks on the pair, so they'll be in semi-permanent order soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> /ricercar


Are they air cooled? If you are pushing them close to their max OC, what are the max temps of each card? You are using slot 1 & 5?


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Are they air cooled? If you are pushing them close to their max OC, what are the max temps of each card? You are using slot 1 & 5?


Yes currently air cooled. Yes, slot 1 and 5 for SLI, However initial testing for each card was solo, one card in use, in slot 1, when I couldn't reach same OC on second card / slot 1 as I reached with first card / slot 1. Unfortunately, I didn't record temps. I'll test and report back.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Yes currently air cooled. Yes, slot 1 and 5 for SLI, However initial testing for each card was solo, one card in use, in slot 1, when I couldn't reach same OC on second card / slot 1 as I reached with first card / slot 1. Unfortunately, I didn't record temps. I'll test and report back.


Well to my understanding not all card will obtain the same OC's. I would OC them when SLI is enabled. I have seen that some can't get to 1450 and other lucky ones can do 1566MHz.


----------



## Artah

Apologies if this was already asked before but anyone know if the EVGA 980 Ti Supercocked will take an EVGA waterblock from a regular GTX 980 or is it Titan X waterblock that it needs? Thanks.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Apologies if this was already asked before but anyone know if the EVGA 980 Ti Supercocked will take an EVGA waterblock from a regular GTX 980 or is it Titan X waterblock that it needs? Thanks.


I read it uses a Titan X block. I know EK isn't planning on releasing a Ti specific block. Some people are upset that it will say Titan X on their Ti's. To be 100% sure, try EK CS directly or look in the EK Club.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I read it uses a Titan X block. I know EK isn't planning on releasing a Ti specific block. Some people are upset that it will say Titan X on their Ti's. To be 100% sure, try EK CS directly or look in the EK Club.


Thanks. I was hoping for EVGA but if the EK Titan X fits then the EVGA Titan X should also fit but dat price on those blocks though... I don't care if it says Titan X but It would be awesome for me to be able to use my Titan X blocks because I'm thinking of selling off my Superclocked Titan Xs and downgrading to 980 Ti.


----------



## Klocek001

I just got 980 g1 gaming, would sb give me a quick orientation training how to get to 1500MHz boost clock, I mean how should I set the power limit, which voltage to change ( I'm using OC guru II, there's offset min and offset max) and where should I begin with added voltage.
btw asic is 72.9 IDK if that matters


----------



## RagePro

I'm sure this has been said already but are all GTX 980s hardware voltage locked? Increasing the voltage on my MSI 980 doesn't seem to do much for my clock stability. It's still around 1540MHz stable at 1.3V+ in the vBIOS


----------



## Tim Drake

Could someone make me a BIOS for my 980 reference?

Whatever voltage you think best and mod the power limit too plz,
really appreciate it guys.

980StockBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


980Modded1.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I just got 980 g1 gaming, would sb give me a quick orientation training how to get to 1500MHz boost clock, I mean how should I set the power limit, which voltage to change ( I'm using OC guru II, there's offset min and offset max) and where should I begin with added voltage.
> btw asic is 72.9 IDK if that matters


Maybe this can help get you started. There is a ton of information on this forum to help you, just have to look for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> How I do it:
> 
> 1) Straight to 125%, dont waste your time with less.
> 
> 2) Set RAM to +0.
> 
> 3) Set GPU to 1450 at peak boost. Use Firestrike and increase GPU by 5 at a time until you either get driver crash or artifacts on screen. Once either happens back off 5 till it completes firestrike without any issues and has no artifacts. Then run Catzilla, Heaven Unigine, and game on it. If it's stable, congrats, that is your GPU OC. The GPU will usually artifact with black streaks flickering in and out periodically, or big crazy blotchy color.
> 
> 4) Once you know your GPU OC, increase ram by +50 chunks and repeat the above process until you get your RAM point. Usually the RAM artifacts look like little points flickering in crazy random colors or just a straight up crash.
> 
> 5) If you want to go higher, you will need more voltage, less heat, and/or a combination of both.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> SNIP


Can you help me with a BIOS? lol


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Can you help me with a BIOS? lol


Unfortunately, that is beyond my capabilities. I don't really have the need to use one, so I haven't reallly researched it.

I guarantee that if someone comes in here willing to help you they are going to want to know some detailed information about your rig. It would behoove you to complete the rig builder in your CP and add it to your sig.


----------



## Klocek001

quick question, is +50mV on 980 g1 gaming safe for normal gaming voltage ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> quick question, is +50mV on 980 g1 gaming safe for normal gaming voltage ?


Watch temperatures but yes it is safe.

Maxwell is still on 28nm node. The power limits imposed by nvidea step in well before any damage will occur.


----------



## Gregaroon

Just ordered 2 new EVGA Superclocked 980s for about $250 USD each after taxes from staples. I think I am going to replace my 7870 and then sell the second one since my motherboard only supports x16/x4 and my PSU does not seem to be powerful enough for 2 anyways.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Just ordered 2 new EVGA Superclocked 980s for about $250 USD each after taxes from staples. I think I am going to replace my 7870 and then sell the second one since my motherboard only supports x16/x4 and my PSU does not seem to be powerful enough for 2 anyways.


How did you got that price!!!


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Just ordered 2 new EVGA Superclocked 980s for about $250 USD each after taxes from staples. I think I am going to replace my 7870 and then sell the second one since my motherboard only supports x16/x4 and my PSU does not seem to be powerful enough for 2 anyways.


HOW IN THE LORDS NAME.

TEACH US


----------



## electro2u

How? They are showing 600$ when i check staples.com


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> How did you got that price!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> HOW IN THE LORDS NAME.
> 
> TEACH US


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> How? They are showing 600$ when i check staples.com


Ok guys. This may not work for everyone, but you take this link LINK HERE and you go to staples with it open on your phone or whatnot. Then go to the front desk and ask them to order it for you and show them the staples link, then ask them to price match it for you and then show them the Micro Center link.








Maybe try not to spread this too far so that they don't stop or blacklist the item.


----------



## electro2u

Whether it works for me or not (im going after work) rep up for that awesome tip. Insane price.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whether it works for me or not (im going after work) rep up for that awesome tip. Insane price.


Awesome! Let me know how it goes.
The original thread with this link was locked, but here it is: LINK


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, that is so tempting. Considering most peeps down here would not know what they looking at I could probably get the Staples here to do it. Though, they probably come up a BS reason considering most electronic stores near by don't really carry video cards of that high value.


----------



## electro2u

My staples wouldn't match the price of an in-store only sale. It was definitely worth a shot though.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My staples wouldn't match the price of an in-store only sale. It was definitely worth a shot though.


Darn







My friend bought 4 of them from another staples and I think he is going to sell 3. Its funny because I think they told him that they won't do it unless its an in store deal only and he just showed them the part of the link that says in store pickup only and they did it for him.

Maybe try another staples


----------



## Klocek001

I've got a problem with afterbruner, my 980 g1 has no power limit slider. And do I need to overclock shaders ? It shows a slider for that but it's locked.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I've got a problem with afterbruner, my 980 g1 has no power limit slider. And do I need to overclock shaders ? It shows a slider for that but it's locked.


Make sure you have all these boxes checked in AB settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Klocek001

still nothing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still nothing


you are using the wrong skin. That is the old skin for overclocking Fermi cards.

Select the skin im using


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you are using the wrong skin. That is the old skin for overclocking Fermi cards.
> 
> Select the skin im using


I would never suspect that it's the SKIN. That is the literally last thing I would do. Thanks! And btw after some consideration I'm probably gonna leave voltage and power at stock settings, my G1 can run @1461 MHz boost (or maybe higher, I haven't tried yet) without any voltage and the power limit isn't even close to maxing out, I guess it's set higher in BIOS. I can't even max out TDP with +87mV and 1560MHz boost.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you are using the wrong skin. That is the old skin for overclocking Fermi cards.
> 
> Select the skin im using


+1... Had no idea. Figured power limit was just locked down.


----------



## Klocek001

Anyway, 77% power usage is all I get on 980 G1 +87mV 1563MHz boost clock if the power is left at stock 100%.


----------



## Quadrider10

how high are you guys getting these cards to for gaming? also is there a bios out yet for the 980 classy?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> how high are you guys getting these cards to for gaming? also is there a bios out yet for the 980 classy?


1500/8000 is the goalpost for a good sample 980.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1500/8000 is the goalpost for a good sample 980.


I say run the memory higher if you can. I can run valley at 8600mhz effective and it scales un like the 970 that stop scaling past 8000mhz. My game stable mems are around 8400 though stable all games.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1500/8000 is the goalpost for a good sample 980.
> 
> 
> 
> I say run the memory higher if you can. I can run valley at 8600mhz effective and it scales un like the 970 that stop scaling past 8000mhz. My game stable mems are around 8400 though stable all games.
Click to expand...

nice ICs! not everybody is going to be able to do that.


----------



## muhd86

well i have g1 980 and non g1 , the g1 boost up to 1500 mhz and the non g1 i have managed to see the boost go high as 1475 , not bad though ,.

guys just 1 question i no the 980ti is another league - but does that mean the 980 is crap now ----anyway to up the ANTE with 980 vs 980ti in synthetic benchmarks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nice ICs! not everybody is going to be able to do that.


true. 1500mhz/8000 on my 970 because higher doesnt really add anything. Im sure nvidea limited them so that strong 970 wouldnt be more powerful than ref 980s.

I agree 1500/8000 on a 980 is good but higher actually does scale. That was my point.


----------



## GMcDougal

What program are you guys using to test your 980 to call your oc stable?


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7703970

p - 13845 on stock cpu 4960x / oc the gpu

gigabyte gtx 980 4gd

*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> What program are you guys using to test your 980 to call your oc stable?


valley, then firestrike, then BF4 (200% scaling to get the core working) and Heavily modded Skyrim (to push the mem hard)

If I can do these, then I will back the clocks down a bit and call it done for gaming.


----------



## Quadrider10

Any BIOS up there for the 980 declassified?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Any BIOS up there for the 980 declassified?


You can try mine:

JoeDirtEVGAClassified980-rev3988.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You can try mine:
> 
> JoeDirtEVGAClassified980-rev3988.zip 136k .zip file


Is the efficiency higher and is there voltage control?


----------



## muhd86

gigabyte gtx 980 / slightly oc ....

is there some how i can unlock more voltage , ppl on the hall of fame at 3d mark have core up to 1700 / 1800mhz how is that even possible


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyte gtx 980 / slightly oc ....
> 
> is there some how i can unlock more voltage , ppl on the hall of fame at 3d mark have core up to 1700 / 1800mhz how is that even possible


Classy cards with unlocked voltage and DICE or LN2.


----------



## GMcDougal

Are you guys only running valley to test for stability? My card overclocks really well running valley and only uses 103% power target. If i run firestrike, i have to lower my settings a good bit to get stability for i get green texture flashes once or twice while running the test.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Are you guys only running valley to test for stability? My card overclocks really well running valley and only uses 103% power target. If i run firestrike, i have to lower my settings a good bit to get stability for i get green texture flashes once or twice while running the test.


I have a valley only profile and the memory can go 200mhz higher than what is game stable.

There is always bench stable vs game stable.

For best stability run some intensive games and make sure vsync/fps limit is off.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Classy cards with unlocked voltage and DICE or LN2.


so basically 90% of the scores posted there are really pimped up rigs and i am guessing they must be sponsored n all


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so basically 90% of the scores posted there are really pimped up rigs and i am guessing they must be sponsored n all


They aren't all sponsored. I would say most of them aren't. I was actually number 11 a while ago for 3 cards before the 900 series came out. Lol


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have a valley only profile and the memory can go 200mhz higher than what is game stable.
> 
> There is always bench stable vs game stable.
> 
> For best stability run some intensive games and make sure vsync/fps limit is off.


Aftet learning from you how to raise power limit i have managed to get a lot more speed out of the memory. I was capped around 3800/7600mhz mem before and now im hitting 4200/8400mhz! It didnt affect core speed at all but i was already Valley stable at 1575Mhz. I wish i could add some voltage abive the 87mV we get but its allright im happy. Thanks again!


----------



## UFOBLAZE

i can bench at 1531 easily.... but even at 1.275v can't hit 1.5ghz without artifacts in project cars thunderstorm weather







stick to 1450 now... wish i could get past 1.275v...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Are you guys only running valley to test for stability?


valley is to a gpu what intel XTU is to a CPU. It will get you ballparked, but will likely need a bump to voltage.


----------



## tdoc318

Guys I posted some questions in another thread about ocing my card but may have been in wrong thread. I have a zotac 980 amp omega and I want to oc it. I put a small oc on it temp gets to 83 when running OCCT. Can yall give me suggestion on best utility to oc with and is the temp I am getting going to halt what I can oc with cooling with air? If I do some more ocing in the future will I need to get latest bios or just latest drivers?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Guys I posted some questions in another thread about ocing my card but may have been in wrong thread. I have a zotac 980 amp omega and I want to oc it. I put a small oc on it temp gets to 83 when running OCCT. Can yall give me suggestion on best utility to oc with and is the temp I am getting going to halt what I can oc with cooling with air? If I do some more ocing in the future will I need to get latest bios or just latest drivers?


Dont use OCCT, it is obsolete as a stress test for GPUs. It just gets hot, that is it. More like a cooling method test than a GPU test.

Start with valley to get close, move to firestrike, and then game on it.


----------



## tdoc318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont use OCCT, it is obsolete as a stress test for GPUs. It just gets hot, that is it. More like a cooling method test than a GPU test.
> 
> Start with valley to get close, move to firestrike, and then game on it.


Sweet thanks. I have been having this card set at this for a while, I just stopped ocing it due to the card being new. Is my card able to go past the voltage limits when it first came out? If so by what means and also which oc utility should I use? Thanks for info btw!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont use OCCT, it is obsolete as a stress test for GPUs. It just gets hot, that is it. More like a cooling method test than a GPU test.
> 
> Start with valley to get close, move to firestrike, and then game on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks. I have been having this card set at this for a while, I just stopped ocing it due to the card being new. Is my card able to go past the voltage limits when it first came out? If so by what means and also which oc utility should I use? Thanks for info btw!
Click to expand...

I think for the AMP Omega, the Firestorm utility gives you the best control of the card, since it is a custom PCB and the software is pretty hardware specific. I also believe the Omega is voltage locked, so nothing new on that front. Shoot for 1500/8000, you can probably do it, or get close...

Just stay away from the fuzzy circle tests, they don't tell an honest tale...unless you play fuzzy circle games that is....


----------



## tdoc318

so power limits all the way up. And I should be able to reach close to 1500/8000 without having to up voltage? Oh and what about updating bios to oc like we do for cpu's?


----------



## quickslvr4x4

I just picked up the GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 and added the full EK water block using Artic mx-4 with EVGA backplate. What sort of temps should I be looking at? It idles around 45c and got up to 73c just playing Titanfall for a few min to make sure it would work. Doesn't that seem a little high? The CPU idles at 28c then got up to 45c with Titanfall running.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> I just picked up the GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 and added the full EK water block using Artic mx-4 with EVGA backplate. What sort of temps should I be looking at? It idles around 45c and got up to 73c just playing Titanfall for a few min to make sure it would work. Doesn't that seem a little high? The CPU idles at 28c then got up to 45c with Titanfall running.


That seems high, I don't remember going over 54c on full load on my custom loop with no OC when I was using EK waterblocks, same with my Titan X hydrocopper rig. Are you OCing it? I have two EVGA 980 hydrocoppers coming for another computer I can check temps once I have it installed but it's going to be a few days. I do remember idling at around 32c though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> I just picked up the GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 and added the full EK water block using Artic mx-4 with EVGA backplate. What sort of temps should I be looking at? It idles around 45c and got up to 73c just playing Titanfall for a few min to make sure it would work. Doesn't that seem a little high? The CPU idles at 28c then got up to 45c with Titanfall running.


Have 2 EK blocks on 980s, my idle/loaded is 30/45 on both cards. You essentially have air cooling temps right now, something ain't right.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> I just picked up the GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 and added the full EK water block using Artic mx-4 with EVGA backplate. What sort of temps should I be looking at? It idles around 45c and got up to 73c just playing Titanfall for a few min to make sure it would work. Doesn't that seem a little high? The CPU idles at 28c then got up to 45c with Titanfall running.


No way you should be hitting 73c under water.

45-50C max load on Sli 980s Here.

Using FC EK 980 CSQ Blocks.

TCO


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> I just picked up the GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 and added the full EK water block using Artic mx-4 with EVGA backplate. What sort of temps should I be looking at? It idles around 45c and got up to 73c just playing Titanfall for a few min to make sure it would work. Doesn't that seem a little high? The CPU idles at 28c then got up to 45c with Titanfall running.


Make sure you didn't put too much Thermal Interface Material (TIM) when you installed the block. The CPU temp seems good and normal, is it on the same waterloop?


----------



## quickslvr4x4

Thanks for the quick responses. I'll pull the card off and redo the tim and see if that was the problem. Yea I have the whole system on one loop.

EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir -> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm (Gentle Typhoons Push/Pull) -> Asus Maximus VII Formula CrossChill -> i7 4790k with EK Supremacy ->GTX980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 with EK waterblock and EVGA backplate -> EK XTop dual D5 (only one pump is working and set on 3).


----------



## quickslvr4x4

This is how it looked after pulling it apart.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> This is how it looked after pulling it apart.


Then its your loop, not your block. That looks good, actually better than most.

Need more info on your loop. # of blocks, rads, pic of set up and pump.

Also, you might want to pop over to the water cooling thread, as this really has nothing to do with the 980.

Edit, just read up a couple posts. Possibly the impeller on the non working pump is causing a hard restriction. That is a guess, but that is where I would start.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*
> 
> This is how it looked after pulling it apart.


A hair thick but it does look find. Those thermal pads the ones that came with the block and not possibly thicker than it should? Are you making sure that you are bolting down the screws around the GPU, don't tighten to break/strip it but make sure they are firm enough and even? Are you using the stock voltage and BIOS?


----------



## quickslvr4x4

I made a new post over in the Water Cooling section. http://www.overclock.net/t/1565101/gtx980-bad-temps. Everything is stock just turned on the system to do some updates thats it. Yea the pads are the one that came with the block and I had the screws bolted down but not too tight. Didn't wanna crack the board.


----------



## tdoc318

Guys I started ocing my 980 with firestorm, but when I open it after closing it my fan settings go back to normal. Also I brought my gpu clock offset to 168 MHz 1472 MHz boost clock but when running valley up at the top is shows graphics 1636 mhz. I must not be understanding all this.... tech power up GPU Z shows 1371 mhz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Guys I started ocing my 980 with firestorm, but when I open it after closing it my fan settings go back to normal. Also I brought my gpu clock offset to 168 MHz 1472 MHz boost clock but when running valley up at the top is shows graphics 1636 mhz. I must not be understanding all this.... tech power up GPU Z shows 1371 mhz


Valley is showing incorrect clocks, trust gpuz


----------



## tdoc318

im trying for around 1500/8000 so gpuz will show these numbers or as close as my card will clock in the boost section?


----------



## tdoc318

ok I am completely confused. I read a post in this thread saying he reached 1500/8000 then posted a pic of gpuz and I didn't see those numbers. Any clarity?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> im trying for around 1500/8000 so gpuz will show these numbers or as close as my card will clock in the boost section?


click on the sensor tab in GPU-Z, then run valley, when it completes you can see what your clocks were during the run in the GPU-Z sensor window.


----------



## tdoc318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> click on the sensor tab in GPU-Z, then run valley, when it completes you can see what your clocks were during the run in the GPU-Z sensor window.


1496 MHZ


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so basically 90% of the scores posted there are really pimped up rigs and i am guessing they must be sponsored n all


When Firestrike Ultra came out, I was on the top 100 hall of fame for I think 26 hours... Not sponsored at all, just know a few tweaks and how to push things to silly levels. Some of my 780 Classified submissions are still ranked rather high on HWBot too.


----------



## Moz007

Sorry to ask this again but, there is still no way to overvolt a Strix 980 just with the bios ?

"Modfiy_GM204.exe" is the only way ?

Thanks.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moz007*
> 
> Sorry to ask this again but, there is still no way to overvolt a Strix 980 just with the bios ?
> 
> "Modfiy_GM204.exe" is the only way ?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope. There will never be a way.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any one running a 980 Matrix on water ? I know Bitspower has the only water block available but i was hoping to see some pics of said set up before i dive in.


----------



## Mafia2020

Inno3D GTX 980 here, pretty satisfied too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moz007*
> 
> Sorry to ask this again but, there is still no way to overvolt a Strix 980 just with the bios ?
> 
> Thanks.


that Modfiy_GM204.exe still works on driver 347 and older.

I am hitting decent clocks on the stock voltage. 1556mhz 1.21v. The ram is very impressive on some of these strix cards. Mine can run valley artifact free at 8600mhz.

I run 1520/8200 as my 24/7.


----------



## tdoc318

ok guys I ran valley and fire strike and found my max for core and memory and ran bf4 campaign and got this. I still don't see how people are getting 8000mhz for mem. my fps was around mid 40's which is not great. res scale at 200%


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> ok guys I ran valley and fire strike and found my max for core and memory and ran bf4 campaign and got this. I still don't see how people are getting 8000mhz for mem. my fps was around mid 40's which is not great. res scale at 200%


Its multiplied by 4, so you are already over 8000. That is a respectable overclock IMO. Good job


----------



## tdoc318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its multiplied by 4, so you are already over 8000. That is a respectable overclock IMO. Good job


Not yet lol. I ran bf4 again with same oc but went with ultra settings in bf4 and game froze up after a few secs so what do you think I should lower first core or mem? Thanks for clearing up the whole 8000mhz deal. Now that I think of it


----------



## StonedAlex

Anyone know if it voids the warranty if I replace the thermal paste on my Asus 980 Strix? It's hitting ~79C in games at stock which is higher than most of the reviews I've seen so I have been thinking about changing it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Anyone know if it voids the warranty if I replace the thermal paste on my Asus 980 Strix? It's hitting ~79C in games at stock which is higher than most of the reviews I've seen so I have been thinking about changing it.


Reviews are done on open air benches 99% of the time. Not going to be the same as in a case.


----------



## tdoc318

Ok so my current oc is 1496/2052 MHZ / max temp 89c playing BF4 on ultra settings 200% res and FPS 35 to 49. Seems I should be getting better FPS than that right? Zotac GTX 980 amp omega CPU fx-8350 4.4 GHZ Any ideas on low FPS?


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Reviews are done on open air benches 99% of the time. Not going to be the same as in a case.


Still seems kinda high to me, my 970 Strix topped out at like 68c before I upgraded. I'll do some testing with the side of the case off later and see if the temps drop


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Still seems kinda high to me, my 970 Strix topped out at like 68c before I upgraded. I'll do some testing with the side of the case off later and see if the temps drop


970 has a 165 max tdp. The 980 is like 200 watts +.


----------



## tdoc318

guys any idea on my situation?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Ok so my current oc is 1496/2052 MHZ / max temp 89c playing BF4 on ultra settings 200% res and FPS 35 to 49. Seems I should be getting better FPS than that right? Zotac GTX 980 amp omega CPU fx-8350 4.4 GHZ Any ideas on low FPS?


At 1080p 200% res scale that = 4k res. Your fps look normal for 4k. I would be more concerned with those temps. Those vrms are hot if the gpu is 89.

Why play at 200%? drop it to 125%.


----------



## tdoc318

I was mainly testing the OC. Will reducing to 125% help with temp? My MB is the M5a97 R2.0 . What can I do about the temp?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> I was mainly testing the OC. Will reducing to 125% help with temp? My MB is the M5a97 R2.0 . What can I do about the temp?


I would open the side panel and test again. If temps improved significantly. Then you need beter airflow.

What are you ambient temps? If its 30c in there not a whole lot u can do.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Anyone know if it voids the warranty if I replace the thermal paste on my Asus 980 Strix? It's hitting ~79C in games at stock which is higher than most of the reviews I've seen so I have been thinking about changing it.


My faulty unit hit 94c while gaming and desktop max was about 65c. I RMA'd it and they switched the thermal paste, temperatures normalized. It didn't even matter if I had my fans at 5-7V or 12V, but having the Define R4's side panel open did make a few degrees difference at it's best.


----------



## StonedAlex

edit: double post


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> My faulty unit hit 94c while gaming and desktop max was about 65c. I RMA'd it and they switched the thermal paste, temperatures normalized. It didn't even matter if I had my fans at 5-7V or 12V, but having the Define R4's side panel open did make a few degrees difference at it's best.


What are your temps like now?


----------



## ricercar

TIL there's nothing quite like disassembling a pair of $500 graphics cards, and hoping they'll work again later. Those were some of the longest minutes of my life, between removing the factory air coolers and booting with the waterblocks installed.

Fortunately they booted fine, and at half the previous idle temps.



Thanks be to EK's clear documentation.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> What are your temps like now?


79C is only high if your ambient room temps are lower than the ones used in the reviews you referenced. If your PC is in a hot environment 79C while being stressed isn't that bad. No, removing the stock cooler and replacing the compound won't void your warranty. Typically stock cards come with too much paste to begin with. Just make sure you apply the right amount, and use a quality compound.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> What are your temps like now?


Usually while browsing the temperatures are below 50c, but that's because Finland is a cold country and this summer has been pretty much a joke so far. Gaming max temperature has been about 73-75c, haven't even checked it out in weeks because the fans haven't spun that often. I use all my fans @ 7V.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> TIL there's nothing quite like disassembling a pair of $500 graphics cards, and hoping they'll work again later. Those were some of the longest minutes of my life, between removing the factory air coolers and booting with the waterblocks installed.
> 
> Fortunately they booted fine, and at half the previous idle temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks be to EK's clear documentation.


Welcome to the world of water now overclock those bad boys any see what they do.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there a sense in buying a GTX980 now instead of a GTX980Ti?

I would like to upgrade my GTX980 SLI to a GTX980Ti, can't understand why manfacturers doesn't do an upgrade plan with annual fees for people like me that likes to have always the last cards


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a sense in buying a GTX980 now instead of a GTX980Ti?
> 
> I would like to upgrade my GTX980 SLI to a GTX980Ti, can't understand why manfacturers doesn't do an upgrade plan with annual fees for people like me that likes to have always the last cards


I got an EVGA 980 SC ACX2.0 for 400 euros so that is really a good deal.
And unless you need more than 4GB of video memory your current 980SLI setup simply destroys a 980Ti!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a sense in buying a GTX980 now instead of a GTX980Ti?
> 
> I would like to upgrade my GTX980 SLI to a GTX980Ti, can't understand why manfacturers doesn't do an upgrade plan with annual fees for people like me that likes to have always the last cards


I am also not sure why you would want to do that at the moment. Although I am a watercooling my 980s so I am likely in it for the longer haul than you might be. Right now SLI 980s are perfect for 1440p @ 144 Hz gaming. If you got money burning a hole in your pocket upgrade your monitor to a 1440p or 4K and wait for the next gen. Just a thought...


----------



## rudyae86

Hey guys, new here in this thread and I just got an EVGA GTX 980 FTW card, for about 400 US bucks. Looking to learn a bit more about overclocking. I got the card in very good condition from amazon.

What should I do first?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Hey guys, new here in this thread and I just got an EVGA GTX 980 FTW card, for about 400 US bucks. Looking to learn a bit more about overclocking. I got the card in very good condition from amazon.
> 
> What should I do first?


First you should know that the 980FTW is voltage locked at 1.212.

Second, if you are planning on staying with air cooling, flip the BIOS switch to get a slightly more aggressive fan profile without messing around with software. It will still be quiet, just wont take as long to get to a decent idle temp.

Third: OVERCLOCK THAT BEAST! Despite being voltage locked, you can still expect around 1500/8000 for a final overclock. Not bad for locked down cards.

Tips for overclocking:
Ensure that your CPU overclock is solid, or go back to default CPU settings if there is any doubt before getting started.
I use NVidia inspector to do my overclocking. But there are other options as well.
Stay away from any stability testing software that utilizes a fuzzy circle in its testing.
3dmark and unigine offer reliable, and free software for stability testing.
Gaming is the best stability test, but you can use one of the testing softwares to get it dialed in real close.
Start with either core or memory first, then once one is dialed in, move to the other.

Good luck! I have two of the FTWs, which caused me many headaches until I flashed my vBios to have the cards match clocks. If you end up with a second one, and have issues, send me a PM and I can walk you through the solution.


----------



## LarsL

Folding is the best and only way to tell if your overclock is truly stable.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> First you should know that the 980FTW is voltage locked at 1.212.
> 
> Second, if you are planning on staying with air cooling, flip the BIOS switch to get a slightly more aggressive fan profile without messing around with software. It will still be quiet, just wont take as long to get to a decent idle temp.
> 
> Third: OVERCLOCK THAT BEAST! Despite being voltage locked, you can still expect around 1500/8000 for a final overclock. Not bad for locked down cards.
> 
> Tips for overclocking:
> Ensure that your CPU overclock is solid, or go back to default CPU settings if there is any doubt before getting started.
> I use NVidia inspector to do my overclocking. But there are other options as well.
> Stay away from any stability testing software that utilizes a fuzzy circle in its testing.
> 3dmark and unigine offer reliable, and free software for stability testing.
> Gaming is the best stability test, but you can use one of the testing softwares to get it dialed in real close.
> Start with either core or memory first, then once one is dialed in, move to the other.
> 
> Good luck! I have two of the FTWs, which caused me many headaches until I flashed my vBios to have the cards match clocks. If you end up with a second one, and have issues, send me a PM and I can walk you through the solution.


Wow, tha.ks for the quick reply and info. This is the first time I overclock a video card but sadly right now Im running a core i3. Ill be upgrading to a 4790k real soon.

I also didnt know FTW editions were locked, why they do that? Also, im not planning to do any watercooling and stuff like that, just going air. Only reason I got it is because I did get it for cheap. I also purchased a 970 SC but getting a better deal on the 980, it was a no brainer.

Next time I should remember about the voltage lock on the FTW cards. What versions arent voltage locked, just so when I remember on my next evga purchase lol.

Again, thank you for the info.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Wow, tha.ks for the quick reply and info. This is the first time I overclock a video card but sadly right now Im running a core i3. Ill be upgrading to a 4790k real soon.


I wouldn't be in a huge rush to if you are already on a recent i3. The i3s are actually pretty decent gaming chips. and bench in the same range as the 8 core AMD. Take a look at Some i3 Comparison Benchmarks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I also didnt know FTW editions were locked, why they do that?


Well, we could speculate that it is to keep us from frying our cards, or keeping RMAs to a low. Or we could speculate that they are not interested in stepping on their higher tiered card sales...like the Classified. It does kind of suck, because these cards have the beefed up VRM section, and do quite well for lowish locked voltage. They would probably fly if we could push them to 1.3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Next time I should remember about the voltage lock on the FTW cards. What versions arent voltage locked, just so when I remember on my next evga purchase lol.
> 
> Again, thank you for the info.


The cards still overclock in the same range that most 980s do, so if the price is right, they can still be a great purchase.


----------



## lester123

edit : wrong thread


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldn't be in a huge rush to if you are already on a recent i3. The i3s are actually pretty decent gaming chips. and bench in the same range as the 8 core AMD. Take a look at Some i3 Comparison Benchmarks
> Well, we could speculate that it is to keep us from frying our cards, or keeping RMAs to a low. Or we could speculate that they are not interested in stepping on their higher tiered card sales...like the Classified. It does kind of suck, because these cards have the beefed up VRM section, and do quite well for lowish locked voltage. They would probably fly if we could push them to 1.3
> The cards still overclock in the same range that most 980s do, so if the price is right, they can still be a great purchase.


Well, I guess I will start overclocking to see how much I can get out of it. It still a great card regardless.


----------



## Wirerat

my gtx970 ftw can do 1.31v but it will throttle so max clocks in at 1.275v. 1560mhz.

If my strix 980 could do 1.31v it could do much better with a lot more vrm and high tdp.


----------



## tdoc318

ok guys to recap I can run BF4 with avg fps 79 on ultra settings and max temp reaching 77c. But when I run Arma 3 on very high settings I get games crashes. Any idea whats causing it? I am at 1496/2052 mhz.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> ok guys to recap I can run BF4 with avg fps 79 on ultra settings and max temp reaching 77c. But when I run Arma 3 on very high settings I get games crashes. Any idea whats causing it? I am at 1496/2052 mhz.


Do you get the crashes while at stock GPU clocks? It might be worth eliminating the overclock as the root cause before you go chasing your tail.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am also not sure why you would want to do that at the moment. Although I am a watercooling my 980s so I am likely in it for the longer haul than you might be. Right now SLI 980s are perfect for 1440p @ 144 Hz gaming. If you got money burning a hole in your pocket upgrade your monitor to a 1440p or 4K and wait for the next gen. Just a thought...


Because my cards worth some money now, when pascal will be out, the only things I can do with my two GTX980 is to throw them in the trash


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a sense in buying a GTX980 now instead of a GTX980Ti?
> 
> I would like to upgrade my GTX980 SLI to a GTX980Ti, can't understand why manfacturers doesn't do an upgrade plan with annual fees for people like me that likes to have always the last cards


Thought I'd jump in here. As sweet as the 980ti is its still a pretty pricey card. The 980 used at about 400 is a pretty nice deal and as others have said sli will beat up on a single ti.

I just picked up an msi gaming 980 for 400 and am pretty happy with it. Performs well, overclocks like a champ, and is still reasonably priced.

If you have the 650-700 to drop on a ti then you can't go wrong, but the standard 980 is still a great card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Thought I'd jump in here. As sweet as the 980ti is its still a pretty pricey card. The 980 used at about 400 is a pretty nice deal and as others have said sli will beat up on a single ti.
> 
> I just picked up an msi gaming 980 for 400 and am pretty happy with it. Performs well, overclocks like a champ, and is still reasonably priced.
> 
> If you have the 650-700 to drop on a ti then you can't go wrong, but the standard 980 is still a great card.


heck yea, I got my Strix 980 and EK waterblock for $450 2nd hand.

I had planned to buy a 970 and wb for my alt rig. The slightly used 980 was cheaper than a new 970+block.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Because my cards worth some money now, when pascal will be out, the only things I can do with my two GTX980 is to throw them in the trash


You definitely understand the economics of computer hardware, but that might be a little exaggerated. I don't know that they would be worthless, but they wouldn't be worth what they are right now. I did the same thing with my 770s when the 980 came out and got a good return on them before they lost their value. Definitely sell them while the 980 Ti is still difficult to get a hold of.

Don't forget there will always be someone else looking to grab an extra card down the road though.


----------



## tdoc318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you get the crashes while at stock GPU clocks? It might be worth eliminating the overclock as the root cause before you go chasing your tail.


I ran Arma 3 with all video settings the same but put GPU at stock. After 10 minutes or so I went to techpowerup GPU-Z sensor and max core clock was 1202/2041 with a avg of 20 fps with no crashes. What I find weird is my oc was 1496/2052 max clocks (gathered from techpowerup GPU-Z) Why is my oc memory so close to stock memory?


----------



## Burt Macklin

Hi all.

Can someone confirm which cards don't have that screw sticker behind?
I'm planning to get one and go with watercooling, but don't want to mess with warranty.

I believe (might be wrong, though) MSI, Palit and Asus have it,
while Gigabyte, Zotac and EVGA don't.
What about PNY, Inno3D?

Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdoc318*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you get the crashes while at stock GPU clocks? It might be worth eliminating the overclock as the root cause before you go chasing your tail.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Arma 3 with all video settings the same but put GPU at stock. After 10 minutes or so I went to techpowerup GPU-Z sensor and max core clock was 1202/2041 with a avg of 20 fps with no crashes. What I find weird is my oc was 1496/2052 max clocks (gathered from techpowerup GPU-Z) Why is my oc memory so close to stock memory?
Click to expand...

I have no idea about the memory, stock memory should be closer to 1750 I would imagine.

If you are good using stock clocks with no crashing, then your overclock was not stable, and you should find a clock that works for Arma3. If it makes you feel any better, I have to lower my core by 100Mhz to play Skyrim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Can someone confirm which cards don't have that screw sticker behind?
> I'm planning to get one and go with watercooling, but don't want to mess with warranty.
> 
> I believe (might be wrong, though) MSI, Palit and Asus have it,
> while Gigabyte, Zotac and EVGA don't.
> What about PNY, Inno3D?
> 
> Thanks!


I know that EVGA does not deny RMA for using water blocks, and you dont have to break a sticker to unscrew the heatsink. FYI avoid the FTW unless you find a smashing good deal, they are voltage locked.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

After the 1.07 update for TW3 I noticed a drop in frames (Using ultra with hairworks on ) of about... 10 Fps? I was on Driver 353.03 and when I would try to update driver to 353.30 I would lock up at the final installation of the 3d Driver.

I rolled back to 347... today. I will Play tonight (Hopefully) and Update









TCO


----------



## bajer29

Hi everyone, just curious what BIOS I should flash to get the most bang for the buck on my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. Can anyone point me to one of the BIOS from this link?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+980&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> After the 1.07 update for TW3 I noticed a drop in frames (Using ultra with hairworks on ) of about... 10 Fps? I was on Driver 353.03 and when I would try to update driver to 353.30 I would lock up at the final installation of the 3d Driver.
> 
> I rolled back to 347... today. I will Play tonight (Hopefully) and Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Really? I am running SLI 980s @ 1440p and I have better framerates in some areas and the exact same in others after the latest 1.07 patch. For example I am hitting high 95 FPS in some spots in Skellige where I was only seeing highs of 82-87 before. For the most part the average FPS is about the same maybe a tick higher. But this is just coming from me occasionally checking the counter in the corner. As usual this game runs nice and smooth pretty much all the time with almost no crazy dips.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Really? I am running SLI 980s @ 1440p and I have better framerates in some areas and the exact same in others after the latest 1.07 patch. For example I am hitting high 95 FPS in some spots in Skellige where I was only seeing highs of 82-87 before. For the most part the average FPS is about the same maybe a tick higher. But this is just coming from me occasionally checking the counter in the corner. As usual this game runs nice and smooth pretty much all the time with almost no crazy dips.


Yea. What Driver?

Running it at 347 Driver I was just pushing 40Fps... That's no good. I am Reinstalling the Driver that Came out for the Witcher. 352.86

TCO


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Yea. What Driver?
> 
> Running it at 347 Driver I was just pushing 40Fps... That's no good. I am Reinstalling the Driver that Came out for the Witcher. 352.86
> 
> TCO


*edit* corrected driver #'s
I am running 353.38, here are some screens @ Kaer Morhen. 1440P(DSR)@120Hz.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Yea. What Driver?
> 
> Running it at 347 Driver I was just pushing 40Fps... That's no good. I am Reinstalling the Driver that Came out for the Witcher. 352.86
> 
> TCO


I am running 353.06 in Windows 7 right now, and my cards have a mild but stable overclock with my tweaked BIOS.

With that being said I have seen other members also report framerate drops in the Witcher 3 thread, so I suppose it depends on some other variables. Hope you can work it out. I actually haven't done a clean install for an Nvidia driver in a while.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am running 353.06 in Windows 7 right now, and my cards have a mild but stable overclock with my tweaked BIOS.
> 
> With that being said I have seen other members also report framerate drops in the Witcher 3 thread, so I suppose it depends on some other variables. Hope you can work it out. I actually haven't done a clean install for an Nvidia driver in a while.


I went to 352 and Immediately saw and increase of 10Fps. I have no overclocks on my Cards though. EVGA 980 SC. (Just the factory Clocks)

I might try to install the one I was on (353.06) and Stay there. I thought maybe going back to another would help, but.....

TCO


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I went to 352 and Immediately saw and increase of 10Fps. I have no overclocks on my Cards though. EVGA 980 SC. (Just the factory Clocks)
> 
> I might try to install the one I was on (353.06) and Stay there. I thought maybe going back to another would help, but.....
> 
> TCO


Thats good. I am running Gsync (XB270HU) so I try to stay pretty current with drivers because it can effect the way it functions. I had an issue where I couldn't disable Gsync until I updated the driver. Since then it has functioned as it should though.

Are you playing at 4K? Hows the video memory threshold with these at 4K if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tobiman

Can anyone here be kind enough to measure the amount of power in watts an OCd 980 to about 1500mhz consumes in their system? I'm looking to get either the 980 or the fury and current bechmarks show that the OCd 980s match the Asus strix fury for power consumption.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Can anyone here be kind enough to measure the amount of power in watts an OCd 980 to about 1500mhz consumes in their system? I'm looking to get either the 980 or the fury and current bechmarks show that the OCd 980s match the Asus strix fury for power consumption.


My system draws about 290W total when running [email protected] on my 980. Benchmarks can push that number a little higher though.

Note that this is total power from the wall, and it includes a 2600K and six HDDs.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> My system draws about 290W total when running [email protected] on my 980. Benchmarks can push that number a little higher though.
> 
> Note that this is total power from the wall, and it includes a 2600K and six HDDs.


Thanks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thats good. I am running Gsync (XB270HU) so I try to stay pretty current with drivers because it can effect the way it functions. I had an issue where I couldn't disable Gsync until I updated the driver. Since then it has functioned as it should though.
> 
> Are you playing at 4K? Hows the video memory threshold with these at 4K if you don't mind me asking.


Nah this is 1440p. Qnix Perfect pixel overclocked to 100hz.

TCO


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I went to 352 and Immediately saw and increase of 10Fps. I have no overclocks on my Cards though. EVGA 980 SC. (Just the factory Clocks)
> 
> I might try to install the one I was on (353.06) and Stay there. I thought maybe going back to another would help, but.....
> 
> TCO


*edit* corrected driver #'s
Did the most up-to-date Driver(353.38) not work for you? I know about two drivers series prior to this one I saw a huge drop in FPS in W3.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Did the most up-to-date Driver(353.58) not work for you? I know about two drivers series prior to this one I saw a huge drop in FPS in W3.


I have actually opted to wait because of all the reports of framerate drops. Are you running this now and getting decent framerates?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I have actually opted to wait because of all the reports of framerate drops. Are you running this now and getting decent framerates?


Yes, I think they actually improved from the previous drivers with 1.07. I did notice that Nvidia Experience updated settings for the game, but when I looked at the changes it tried to bump a bunch of settings down to High instead of Ultra. I just pushed them all back up in game.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Did the most up-to-date Driver(353.58) not work for you? I know about two drivers series prior to this one I saw a huge drop in FPS in W3.


Yes it did. I just wanted to try something I suppose. But it is looking like the driver will need to be 353.58 (Or whatnot)

I was getting an average of 60fps with hairworks and everything on at 1440p Ultra.

TCO


----------



## BangBangPlay

Sweet, thanks guys. I will also be updating to the latest driver. Just being cautious, like TCO!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sweet, thanks guys. I will also be updating to the latest driver. Just being cautious, like TCO!


I wanted to "See" if the speculation of older drivers provided better FPS... but that isn't the deal with my computer I suppose.









No Hassle.

TCO


----------



## ozzy1925

where to find the 353.58 driver? i checkedl nvidia site latest i can find is 353.49


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> where to find the 353.58 driver? i checkedl nvidia site latest i can find is 353.49


My appologies; v353.38 Got 353.58 stuck in my head.


----------



## REAPER XD

Hey all, I just bought the GTX 980 Strix and I'm dissapointed that the voltage won't go past 1.2v... Is there a BIOS that allows higher? Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Hey all, I just bought the GTX 980 Strix and I'm dissapointed that the voltage won't go past 1.2v... Is there a BIOS that allows higher? Thanks


nope. you can roll back driver (after 344 it dont work) and use a tool to unlock it.
its in this thread. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896

I was able to get 1554mhz/8600 bench stable on my strix with stock voltage.









I was disappointed at first especially since my 970 ftw can go up to 1.31v but most these 980s are locked it seems.
I still got a decent oc out of my 980 strix. Especially the mems. Game stable is a little less on the mems at 1554/8300.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nope. you can roll back driver (after 344 it dont work) and use a tool to unlock it.
> its in this thread. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> 
> I was able to get 1554mhz/8600 bench stable on my strix with stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed at first especially since my 970 ftw can go up to 1.31v but most these 980s are locked it seems.
> I still got a decent oc out of my 980 strix. Especially the mems. Game stable is a little less on the mems at 1554/8300.


Wow that's crazy. My Strix manages 1486MHz on the core, haven't done memory yet because I had to go somewhere. Would it be possible to get the latest driver modded? What did they change in that driver to stop it going past 1.2v? Thanks for your help


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Wow that's crazy. My Strix manages 1486MHz on the core, haven't done memory yet because I had to go somewhere. Would it be possible to get the latest driver modded? What did they change in that driver to stop it going past 1.2v? Thanks for your help


no idea. Nvidea done something in the driver is all we know.

I am using a moded bios that increased my power limit. Not sure how that affected my max stable oc but it does not throttle at all.

I copied the H2O bios power table to my bios and flashed. You may get higher core stable doing the same.

I did not copy the other tabs. The power tables are all you need.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4300_50#post_24218728

Also ditch GPU tweak if your using it. Afterburner can push the card higher. Gputweak would not allow the core to go as high.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no idea. Nvidea done something in the driver is all we know.
> 
> I am using a moded bios that increased my power limit. Not sure how that affected my max stable oc but it does not throttle at all.
> 
> I copied the nolimit bios power table to my bios and flashed. You may get higher core stable doing the same.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4300_50#post_24218728


I shall try and post my results in a few hours







Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I shall try and post my results in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I am overclocking with afterburner. Gputweak would not push core as high.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am overclocking with afterburner. Gputweak would not push core as high.


So far the memory has gone up to 8112MHz!!

No noticeable artifacts, no lock ups so I still have room to go. Question is, even though the memory can overclock so much, if i take it too far being 100% stable for 24/7 use at that speed and more could I damage the memory? Thanks!


----------



## nyk20z3

What are people seeing on air/water with the 980 Matrix ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> So far the memory has gone up to 8112MHz!!
> 
> No noticeable artifacts, no lock ups so I still have room to go. Question is, even though the memory can overclock so much, if i take it too far being 100% stable for 24/7 use at that speed and more could I damage the memory? Thanks!


if temps are fine you wont hurt it.

The card wont even let you add voltage to the mems.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if temps are fine you wont hurt it.
> 
> The card wont even let you add voltage to the mems.


Besides, you gain more from GPU overclocks than memory...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Besides, you gain more from GPU overclocks than memory...


yes but we are talking about card locked at 1.212v. The memory scales very well in valley.

But for 24/7 just slapping 200-500 on the mems is fine.


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
Download


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no idea. Nvidea done something in the driver is all we know.
> 
> I am using a moded bios that increased my power limit. Not sure how that affected my max stable oc but it does not throttle at all.
> 
> I copied the H2O bios power table to my bios and flashed. You may get higher core stable doing the same.
> 
> I did not copy the other tabs. The power tables are all you need.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4300_50#post_24218728
> 
> Also ditch GPU tweak if your using it. Afterburner can push the card higher. Gputweak would not allow the core to go as high.


I copied over the power tables, but no extra stability on the core, it was worth a try though.


----------



## REAPER XD

Sorry for the double post, but I edited my cards BIOS that allows it to go from 1.20v to 1.212v. Hopefully this can take me from 1486MHz to 1500+. Will have to try tomorrow afternoon.

Then maybe I will kill myself doing research on how to bypass that, being impossible I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to try


----------



## Sourcesys

I get 1510/8000 with stock voltage, Temps are pretty fine with an aftermarket cooler (morpheus). Is there a way to increase voltage on the newer drivers? I dont see the point in downgrading the drivers just for OC.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
> Download


Joe can you also help with the Shamino's bioses made for the strix 980?
here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar
we can use the fixed memory ones until 347.88 driver but after cant use newer driver with fix mem bios flashing doesnt work with the memory fixed ones like 980_78.rom,980_86.rom etc.
windows disable VGA, code 43....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I edited my cards BIOS that allows it to go from 1.20v to 1.212v. Hopefully this can take me from 1486MHz to 1500+. Will have to try tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Then maybe I will kill myself doing research on how to bypass that, being impossible I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to try


I am on full custom loop with EK waterblock. My max temps are 45c on the gpu. Im sure that is having an affect on my strix 980 being stable above 1500mhz.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am on full custom loop with EK waterblock. My max temps are 45c on the gpu. Im sure that is having an affect on my strix 980 being stable above 1500mhz.


Is that with stock bios?


----------



## animatedculture

Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my 980s SLI.

Both cards run at 1506Hz, but from time to time, one card would randomly downclock and won't go back up to speeds.



http://imgur.com/2SwiZ

 - Heres a picture of both cards, OSD in the top right.

I tried searching but couldn't find an answer, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animatedculture*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my 980s SLI.
> 
> Both cards run at 1506Hz, but from time to time, one card would randomly downclock and won't go back up to speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2SwiZ
> 
> - Heres a picture of both cards, OSD in the top right.
> 
> I tried searching but couldn't find an answer, anyone know whats going on?


Possibly a crash and recovery. I think that 1500 is quite high to game with. I can have stellar bench tests, but I never use the bench OC to game. I can play TW3 with an aggressive OC, but SWTOR can crash with a mild OC. You can just keep bumping the OC down until it doesn't cash anymore, which sucks cause it may happen in mins or maybe even hours.

You can look in the GPU-Z log file to see when the change occurred and it may give you a code as to what happened.

*edit* Here are my settings: Batman:AK/TW3/SniperElite3 @ 1474Mhz, SWTOR @ 1354Mhz. I haven't taken the time to bump it by +5 to see what the max is for each game. My mind set is; Its good enough. lol


----------



## pa2806n

Hello there everyone. I am new to the forums. I have 3 EVGA GTX 980 Hydro coppers 04G-P4-2989-KR in SLI. I was wondering if there is a BIOS MOD to allow overclocking on these cards. BIOS Ver is 84.04.2F.00.80. I cant seem to get them stable without a driver crash. Got these 3 weeks before the Ti version came out for the exact same price. Wish I would have waited 3 weeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pa2806n*
> 
> Hello there everyone. I am new to the forums. I have 3 EVGA GTX 980 Hydro coppers 04G-P4-2989-KR in SLI. I was wondering if there is a BIOS MOD to allow overclocking on these cards. BIOS Ver is 84.04.2F.00.80. I cant seem to get them stable without a driver crash. Got these 3 weeks before the Ti version came out for the exact same price. Wish I would have waited 3 weeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


There is three that you can extract your bios and change power tables to maybe get it working but it's more of a driver issue since I have 1 hydro copper card and having the same problem that I can't get it higher w/o crash galore and you have 3 cards trying to get stable..... But check the forum there is a big thread about it


----------



## sahafiec

hi guys,

filled and sent the application.


----------



## pa2806n

Hey Thanks. I didnk know about the driver issue. I will check the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pa2806n*
> 
> Hello there everyone. I am new to the forums. I have 3 EVGA GTX 980 Hydro coppers 04G-P4-2989-KR in SLI. I was wondering if there is a BIOS MOD to allow overclocking on these cards. BIOS Ver is 84.04.2F.00.80. I cant seem to get them stable without a driver crash. Got these 3 weeks before the Ti version came out for the exact same price. Wish I would have waited 3 weeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


You should look at the EVGA step-up program. If you have the original receipt and you paid the same price it would be worth looking into.


----------



## pa2806n

Hey I didnt know thay had a buy back program. Thanks for the info. I will check into that. Thanks


----------



## KillerBee33

Got it yesterday. Had 970 before so nut sure if this is any good


----------



## bigaza2151

Buying a 980 next week guys. Tossing up between twin frozr and classified versions. Not looking to oc at all and want temps lower if possible, or should i just fork out the extra few buks and get the hof? That will (maybe) require me to remove my drive cage fan because it is a longer card


----------



## Quadrider10

Any bios out for the 980 classified 3888 version?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Buying a 980 next week guys. Tossing up between twin frozr and classified versions. Not looking to oc at all and want temps lower if possible, or should i just fork out the extra few buks and get the hof? That will (maybe) require me to remove my drive cage fan because it is a longer card


Twin frozr is pretty hard to beat noise wise. I have one and its pretty quiet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Buying a 980 next week guys. Tossing up between twin frozr and classified versions. Not looking to oc at all and want temps lower if possible, or should i just fork out the extra few buks and get the hof? That will (maybe) require me to remove my drive cage fan because it is a longer card


If you aren't going to overclock I'd say the twin frozr. Not as pretty as a classified, but I know my 980 gaming 4g (msi) even on 100% fan speed is noticeably quieter than a 780 Classified on bout 70%. If you can get in on the evga fire sale of the 980 Classifieds though, and it's same price or cheaper than the msi... Go for the Classified, but odds are it would be slightly louder due to the differences in their cooler designs.

Even two twin frozr cards with high fan settings aren't that noisy.


----------



## hertz9753

Who called me in here?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you aren't going to overclock I'd say the twin frozr. Not as pretty as a classified, but I know my 980 gaming 4g (msi) even on 100% fan speed is noticeably quieter than a 780 Classified on bout 70%. If you can get in on the evga fire sale of the 980 Classifieds though, and it's same price or cheaper than the msi... Go for the Classified, but odds are it would be slightly louder due to the differences in their cooler designs.
> 
> Even two twin frozr cards with high fan settings aren't that noisy.


Why would you say stay away from the msi if you want to overclock? Sure it's voltage locked like most of them out there but mine seems to crank up pretty good.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Why would you say stay away from the msi if you want to overclock? Sure it's voltage locked like most of them out there but mine seems to crank up pretty good.


I never said that. Person said they weren't going to overclock, so a lot of the extra features the classified has aren't going to be of much use. Also, their coolers can be noisier in comparison to the msi twin frozr, plus the Classified costs more.

A good portion of the top ten global points submissions I have on HWBot are courtesy of my msi gtx 980 Gaming 4G.

With Maxwell, at ambient temperature limited cooling (air and water) you're going to be able to overclock similarly between different models. Also, silicon Lottery will affect things.


----------



## Methodical

Well, I've gone over to the 980 Ti side. I've rid myself of my infamous 980 FTW - thank goodness for the EVGA's step up program. No more crashes and black screens for me.

Take care


----------



## marn3us

hey guys, is it possible to increase asus strix 980's voltage above the +37mV (1.212V) limit we have in afterburner?

thanks in advance


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> hey guys, is it possible to increase asus strix 980's voltage above the +37mV (1.212V) limit we have in afterburner?
> 
> thanks in advance


I had your same issue, the GTX 980 Strix is hard locked, meaning you need to use either hard mods or Modfiy_GM204.exe (yes that's how the guy spelt it. I couldn't stand having the restriction, and the coil whine was bad so I went back and got it replaced with the MSI version. No regrets!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just a stat update on Performance.

Running Civ V at 1440p with EVGA 980 Sc in Sli (ULTRA)

Each Card is using 35%

Out of 200% Possible Utilization, Civ V leaves 130% on the Table

It was quite funny to see how Civ V uses more CPU and not GPU

TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Just a stat update on Performance.
> 
> Running Civ V at 1440p with EVGA 980 Sc in Sli (ULTRA)
> 
> Each Card is using 35%
> 
> Out of 200% Possible Utilization, Civ V leaves 130% on the Table
> 
> It was quite funny to see how Civ V uses more CPU and not GPU
> 
> TCO


RTS have always been that way. moar coarz!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RTS have always been that way. moar coarz!


MOAR COARZ!!









TCO


----------



## bigaza2151

Broke the bank and decided against getting the 980 and spent the extra couple hundred to get the twin frozr ti

Placing order next week, see yall then


----------



## PureBlackFire

may as well join the club officially. running a GTX 980 SC reference with a custom BIOS. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b9eqc


----------



## superbadapie

Good evening Gents.

I am currently running a galax 980 hof. Made the move back to the green side, and I am quite impressed. There is just one thing bothering me a bit. I cannot seem to adjust my power limit in MSI afterburner. I understand with maxwell this is the most important factor for overclocing. I also noticed that in GPU Z TDP usage is not displayed. Is it because of the bios? Faulty card? Currently running it at 1365(boost 1520) / 1903... with zero voltage adjustments. Thanks for the help.

Kind regards,


----------



## n00bgamer

Hi,

I recently bought an EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 and so far I'm really happy with it. But I want a little help in trying something that apparently none of the people at other forums have before. And so got no response to this little query of mine.

I'm aware that the GPU will run within the power limits assigned by vBIOS fine. But what if I strictly want it to stick to 100% power target? Is there a way I could achieve this?

What I've seen so far, it reaches up to 108.8% (temps are good; never goes above 65C). The power target in PrecisionX is 100%.

Last but not least, here are the system specs that could be relevant here:
*i7 4770 | Asus Z87-WS | HyperX Genesis 16GB | 980 SC ACX 2.0 | Supernova G2 1000w*

Thanks very much to all those who could contribute any insights into this matter.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> may as well join the club officially. running a GTX 980 SC reference with a custom BIOS. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b9eqc


Im getting that case, how do you like it?

Sorry I know, off topic but dam thats a nice case lol

Getting in black since my theme is pretty much black with yellow/gold.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Im getting that case, how do you like it?
> 
> Sorry I know, off topic but dam thats a nice case lol
> 
> Getting in black since my theme is pretty much black with yellow/gold.


I like it very much.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

How do I find a custom bios for gtx 980 sc

Can't seem to find the skyn3t bios


----------



## clubbin09

hey im looking to upgrade from 2 970s strix ocerclocked to 1580 @ 8200 @ stock volts on air how are the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB and what overclock could they get my friend has 2 srtix 980s overclocked to 1540 @ 7500 @ stock volts will EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB get clocks like that and how are they underwater and what water block do they use and will this one work
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29155


----------



## n00bgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> hey im looking to upgrade from 2 970s strix ocerclocked to 1580 @ 8200 @ stock volts on air how are the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB and what overclock could they get my friend has 2 srtix 980s overclocked to 1540 @ 7500 @ stock volts will EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB get clocks like that and how are they underwater and what water block do they use and will this one work
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29155


I'm not sure if this query was directed towards me. But just in case, I don't overclock at all my friend. But I don't think many will disagree if I say that this card is an excellent performer as it is.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Was looking for a GTX980 when suddenly

Seems legit.
Anyway which version do you recommend.


----------



## clubbin09

is this a good oc for air


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X64 Download Here*

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X86 Download Here*


----------



## Nakauri

Hey pals,
I figure this is as good a place as any to ask. Sorry if it is the wrong place.

Just picked up an EVGA GTX 980 Classified this evening and threw it in my arguably weaker rig - i5-2500k, p8p67 le, cx600. But I looked around quite a lot first and found a number of people running this card successfully with a similar set up, and the card recommendations itself were a 500w PSU. But when I plugged her in it shot up to idle at 45, performing at 75 within a minute of gameplay... So I set some fan curves in Precision. Since then temperatures are fine, but my graphics driver is constantly crashing.

I see that the graphics driver was updated just the other week. Is this a common problem with the new driver? Having my screen blackout in the middle of a game is probably my worst nightmare so I'm trying to get this figured out tonight. I don't want to go out and buy a new PSU just to continue having the problems (mainly because my case is a huge pain to work in). Sounds like I'm not getting any overclocks on this card right away until I do more upgrades, but I'd at least like to be able to use it reliably









edit; oh, I forgot my very first question after I set the fan curves in Precision... Any time I turn precision off, my fans turn off too. Is that intended behaviour? Do I have to tell precision to start with windows and stay minimized for it to control the fans? Surely there's a way to tell the card to just.. use it's own fans?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakauri*
> 
> Hey pals,
> I figure this is as good a place as any to ask. Sorry if it is the wrong place.
> 
> Just picked up an EVGA GTX 980 Classified this evening and threw it in my arguably weaker rig - i5-2500k, p8p67 le, cx600. But I looked around quite a lot first and found a number of people running this card successfully with a similar set up, and the card recommendations itself were a 500w PSU. But when I plugged her in it shot up to idle at 45, performing at 75 within a minute of gameplay... So I set some fan curves in Precision. Since then temperatures are fine, but my graphics driver is constantly crashing.
> 
> I see that the graphics driver was updated just the other week. Is this a common problem with the new driver? Having my screen blackout in the middle of a game is probably my worst nightmare so I'm trying to get this figured out tonight. I don't want to go out and buy a new PSU just to continue having the problems (mainly because my case is a huge pain to work in). Sounds like I'm not getting any overclocks on this card right away until I do more upgrades, but I'd at least like to be able to use it reliably


Post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies about your power supply. I don't think its a great power supply but also should provide sufficient power for your system. TwoCables and shilka know their stuff, take their advice.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakauri*
> 
> Hey pals,
> I figure this is as good a place as any to ask. Sorry if it is the wrong place.
> 
> Just picked up an EVGA GTX 980 Classified this evening and threw it in my arguably weaker rig - i5-2500k, p8p67 le, cx600. But I looked around quite a lot first and found a number of people running this card successfully with a similar set up, and the card recommendations itself were a 500w PSU. But when I plugged her in it shot up to idle at 45, performing at 75 within a minute of gameplay... So I set some fan curves in Precision. Since then temperatures are fine, but my graphics driver is constantly crashing.
> 
> I see that the graphics driver was updated just the other week. Is this a common problem with the new driver? Having my screen blackout in the middle of a game is probably my worst nightmare so I'm trying to get this figured out tonight. I don't want to go out and buy a new PSU just to continue having the problems (mainly because my case is a huge pain to work in). Sounds like I'm not getting any overclocks on this card right away until I do more upgrades, but I'd at least like to be able to use it reliably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit; oh, I forgot my very first question after I set the fan curves in Precision... Any time I turn precision off, my fans turn off too. Is that intended behaviour? Do I have to tell precision to start with windows and stay minimized for it to control the fans? Surely there's a way to tell the card to just.. use it's own fans?




Click the startup button


----------



## Nakauri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies about your power supply. I don't think its a great power supply but also should provide sufficient power for your system. TwoCables and shilka know their stuff, take their advice.


Thanks, I did so. TwoCables seems to agree that it's unlikely to be the PSU. Hopefully that's true. I guess I'll just have to tough it out and find out over the week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Click the startup button


OK, so Precision does have to be on for the fan control to work. Fair enough, makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

So here I am, very late to the party: I've just installed my new EVGA GTX 980 SC. Very pleased! Previously had an MSI card and I prefer immeasurably the black colour scheme to the horrible red/black











Couldn't justify forking out £500+ on a Ti as gaming is only a secondary pursuit on this workstation PC. Even if gaming were the main function, I still could never spend that much on a GPU at this stage in my life. Got the 980 new for £350.

Anyway, I would like a backplate. What's a nice backplate anyone can recommend for this card? Is there anything out there that looks a little sexy?


----------



## MattyMatt

Hey, does anyone have the exact measurements for a reference PCB?

Length, width, mounting holes, etc?


----------



## gerpogi

hi guys! i will have access to a asus gtx 980 strix for VERY cheap ( less than 400$) but im concerned about its height, which is 134mm as stated in asus website. now i have a bitfenix pandora as my case. it states that it only has room for a 120mm tall gpu but apparently it can fit a gigabyte gtx 970 which is 129mm and a msi gtx 970 which is 140mm . some people say the msi doesnt fit but one guy apparently made a custom case ( Thanos themed case) and claims it fits.

so my question:

is it possible to fit the asus gtx 980 strix in a bitfenix pandora? why are people having a hard time putting this in when some wider cards have been used in reviews?

added info: apparently the ncixus katana series, which is technically a pandora, is being sold with a gtx 980 ti g1 gaming. that gpu has , for some odd reason, 129mm in some reviews but in gigabyte website is said to be 135mm in height.

some more info : one review used a xfx r9 290, which is 140mm i think


----------



## Chobbit

Hi I'm about to move to the 9XX series for the first time and join the club as I'm doing a trade with a mate who's built a high end custom water-cooled rig with two STRIX 980's which are now under water with the CPU & chipsets, he strangely isn't into overclocking which is mad and he wants to move onto his next project so I'm swapping my current 780ti rig (plus a little bit of cash).

I game on 1440p while he games on a 4k and I've seen these cards handled Farcry 4 & GTA 5 very well at that resolution and stock clocks, he has added sensors at parts of the loop which display on the front of the case, and the GPU's and the Water temp through didn't go over 26 degrees at full power and idled at the ambient 22 degrees so there should be plenty of head room to overclock. I may look at a 144hz 1440 monitor if these cards can keep frames high enough to warrant it.

My question is, is it still as easy as whacking up the Power Target & GPU Temp Target all the way, increasing GPU Clock Offset 13mhz at a time (okay I may do 50mhz at a time for the first 100mhz OC







) till it starts to go crazy then back it down a step and repeat for Mem Clock Offset? What should I be looking at is there a best bios to use etc?

Thanks


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What are people seeing on air/water with the 980 Matrix ?


i had luck whit mine gtx 980 matrix can do 1560 mhz memorys 8300 mhz all on stock voltage...on air


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just played MS5 ground zeros with SLI 980 SC EVGA.

Too bad the max frame is 60... Because it wouldn't drop at 1440p.

TCO


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have a MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G. Could someone help me mod the BIOS to raise the voltage limits and TDP? If not could you tell me which numbers would be good to enter into the power fields.
BIOS = GM204-Primary: https://onedrive.live.com/?id=88F4E6602AA54082!4954&cid=88F4E6602AA54082&group=0&parId=88F4E6602AA54082!4953&authkey=!AAFHaHle2lGajyo&action=locate

These are the limits I am talking about:


----------



## atov

Hello

I want to OC my 980`s and I would like to know whats the best custom bios there is for the 980s ?

Whats the max oc 980 in watercooling ?
Whats the max voltage in the 980 ?

Because I want to start doing some testing and pushing it to its limits









Ill start with EP or AB and see how it goes, but I would like to get a custom bios with unlocked voltage and power limit.









My system is a Asus R5E with 5820K and 2 custom EKWB loops. 3 SLI GTX 980 G1 Gaming with EKWB blocks.


----------



## THEStorm

Just picked up my EVGA GTX 980 SC today and so far its working great! Puts up good frame rates in BF4 on Ultra at 1440p and stays silent while doing it.

Wasn't planning on upgrading from my GTX 780 quite so soon but when my brother needed to replace his 650ti I just had to take the bullet for him to help him out. The 780 should do nicely at 1080p for him and the 980 should handle 1440p better for me!


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Anyone know the thickness of the thernalnoads used on the evga acx 2.0+ for ram and vrm ?
( am using the 960 butbin theory the chip heights abd pads should be the same that mate with the mid plate )
Will be cooling with heatkiller core diy 40 and will be ordering some high temp thermal pads abd wants to get thickness right .
Might as well replace all of the cheap stock pads and do the thing proud


----------



## hertz9753

My guess is a dime. Those are from a GTX 770 and it does form a question mark...


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Dime, i'll take as as a UK 10p









cheers for that .

sorry to jack in the 980 thread but guessed there'd be more experience with taking the evga apart


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Was playing MGSV Phantom Pain with a single 980 SC at 1440p (unbeknownst to me after updating drivers ) and the 980 wasn't using more than 70% to Push 60Fps at all high settings.

I am running SLI at the moment and my usage on each 980Sc is around 40% each.

TCO


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Was playing MGSV Phantom Pain with a single 980 SC at 1440p (unbeknownst to me after updating drivers ) and the 980 wasn't using more than 70% to Push 60Fps at all high settings.
> 
> I am running SLI at the moment and my usage on each 980Sc is around 40% each.
> 
> TCO


I noticed that too, but I also noticed there wasn't an AA setting.. My single GTX 980 runs it at max settings at about 60-70%..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I noticed that too, but I also noticed there wasn't an AA setting.. My single GTX 980 runs it at max settings at about 60-70%..


Yea, that is just baffling my mind.

TCO


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Yea, that is just baffling my mind.
> 
> TCO


It isn't the best looking game either. I hope community modders start making texture packs because I'm excited to see what I can see from this game


----------



## ricercar

I've lost my tranquility. One of my two month old MSI GTX 980s died today.

While I was surfing here on OCN the machine hard powered off suddenly. It would not restart--pressing the power switch caused the lights to flicker once, but it wouldn't boot. An hour's troubleshooting revealed the machine wouldn't power up with the PSU plugged into the primary video card. I've never had a card just fail like that.

Now I get to explore MSI warranty service.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Now I get to explore MSI warranty service.


It'll be easy since the cards are so new. Mine slowly degraded over time until my PC wouldn't boot with them plugged in.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I've lost my tranquility. One of my two month old MSI GTX 980s died today.
> 
> While I was surfing here on OCN the machine hard powered off suddenly. It would not restart--pressing the power switch caused the lights to flicker once, but it wouldn't boot. An hour's troubleshooting revealed the machine wouldn't power up with the PSU plugged into the primary video card. I've never had a card just fail like that.
> 
> Now I get to explore MSI warranty service.


They're not too bad. My RMA was approved within seconds.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> They're not too bad. My RMA was approved within seconds.


I had the same experience. The RMA process appeared to be mostly automated.

Let's hope MSI replaces the card so smoothly as they approve the RMA...


----------



## Zuhl3156

The first replacement they sent me had some really dented heatpipes. I wouldn't have minded so much because I'm putting EK waterblocks on my boards but I am going to have to sell these some day. I called them back and pitched a royal fit and told them how happy I was with my other 980 that had an ASIC of 79. In the end they sent me a replacement 980 with an ASIC of 79.3 and both boards boost identically now. My biggest complaint was taking six weeks to get a decent replacement.


----------



## TheADLA

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n6ykr
I put my GPU-Z validation link here because Google is completely blocked in China so I can't fill out the form on the 1st page

Yeah well. Since I only play in 1080p for now, I got myself a little bump over my old 970.. I'm used to be unlucky in the silicon lottery... But Elpida memory??? Really??









Overclocking could be much better. +12 FPS in Heaven compared to my highly overclocked 970 I had before. I'm good now though lol. Just wanted a little extra reserve.








(Was thinking about getting a 980Ti but only playing at 1080p would be overkill. I'm a casual gamer, not that heavy though, but if I play, I wanna play nicely)

Will do a 3DMark run later


----------



## TheADLA

Did a 3DMark run. Looks pretty normal to my overclock.


----------



## ricercar

Thermal paste is significant.

Bought a used GTX 980. It benched rather low, so I re-applied thermal paste. What a world of difference.



OC it now gets over 13K.


----------



## Petehmb

Just picked up a lightly used PNY GTX 980 for $300







. Haven't decided on a CPU/Motherboard combo yet, but I want mini-ITX, probably an i5, and 16gb of ram. Going to be gaming at 1080p most likely on a 47" TV. That or 1920x1200 on a 27" monitor, either of which this card should easily handle.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Just picked up a lightly used PNY GTX 980 for $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Haven't decided on a CPU/Motherboard combo yet, but I want mini-ITX, probably an i5, and 16gb of ram. Going to be gaming at 1080p most likely on a 47" TV. That or 1920x1200 on a 27" monitor, either of which this card should easily handle.


You realize performance doesn't change depending on size of monitor? Only resolution.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> You realize performance doesn't change depending on size of monitor? Only resolution.


You realize 1080p and 1920x1200 are different right? I only mentioned the size of each as an incidental to avoid people going "why do you have two monitors just slightly different from each other" or something.


----------



## Reaper28

Is anybody else disappointed in how their 980's OC?. I've got two 980 SC's and I can't even get 100MHz with out requiring voltage and even with that I can't get above 150/150 stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Is anybody else disappointed in how their 980's OC?. I've got two 980 SC's and I can't even get 100MHz with out requiring voltage and even with that I can't get above 150/150 stable.


I am only disappointed that I bought voltage locked cards. 1.21 is plenty for 1500/8000 though, so I am not disappointed with the overclocking available for the voltage allowed.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am only disappointed that I bought voltage locked cards. 1.21 is plenty for 1500/8000 though, so I am not disappointed with the overclocking available for the voltage allowed.


I can't even reach 1500 lol, highest I can get stable is roughly 1410/1820 and it will boost to 1550. The cards perform great despite the OC issues, I am disappointed that I'm usually stuck at 120Hz because the cards aren't able to max out 144 in some games anyways...I wonder if SLI is holding back my overclocking


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I can't even reach 1500 lol, highest I can get stable is roughly 1410/1820 and it will boost to 1550. The cards perform great despite the OC issues, I am disappointed that I'm usually stuck at 120Hz because the cards aren't able to max out 144 in some games anyways...I wonder if SLI is holding back my overclocking


You tried OC just one Card?

TCO


----------



## TheADLA

I can only overclock +160 in Afterburner. It's at 1451 Boost clock (GPU-Z) and it will boost to 1479 max. I had to put up the voltage as well.
Unlucky as usual in the silicon lottery


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am only disappointed that I bought voltage locked cards. 1.21 is plenty for 1500/8000 though, so I am not disappointed with the overclocking available for the voltage allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even reach 1500 lol, highest I can get stable is roughly 1410/1820 and it will boost to 1550. The cards perform great despite the OC issues, I am disappointed that I'm usually stuck at 120Hz because the cards aren't able to max out 144 in some games anyways...I wonder if SLI is holding back my overclocking
Click to expand...

You boost to 1550 and you are complaining about the overclock?


----------



## hertz9753

I can only get get my best 980 to boost to1505. Some people don't understand about how the boost is your real GPU core setting.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I run at +146 giving me a nice even number of 1500 MHz on both boards. Sliding the Voltage all the way to the right boosts it to 1.262v and I gain another 26 MHz without touching anything else. Both boards have an ASIC of 79 and 79.3 giving me nice balanced performance. My defective 980 that I RMA'd only had an ASIC of 64 and although it ran stable at +175 the core clock never went higher than 1479 at 1.212v. Maxing the voltage out on that board got me to 1509 but it immediately throttled down to 1496. For years the graphics companies told us that ASIC doesn't matter but now that EVGA is charging more for a higher ASIC I started paying attention to it again. There is no doubt in my mind that I can boost much higher but my games are running very smooth and I have no need for anything higher. Both boards are under water using EK full coverage blocks and temps never exceed 48 when gaming usually staying around 45.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You tried OC just one Card?
> 
> TCO


Not yet, been trying to get both cards OC'd first, I was thinking maybe SLI is holding them back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You boost to 1550 and you are complaining about the overclock?


Lol yeah, highest was 1568 after that I seem to hit a power wall. I took this last night, boost hit 1542 but OC wasn't stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I can only get get my best 980 to boost to1505. Some people don't understand about how the boost is your real GPU core setting.


I understand that...


----------



## victoryotje

What about my score?
is this looking good for my CPU and GPU (MSI GTX980)


----------



## Zuhl3156

It beats my SLI:


----------



## victoryotje

Wow. How is that possible? XD


----------



## Zuhl3156

IDK, I'll run it again after I install it just out of curiosity. I prefer Firestrike or 3Mark11. I notice there is one place after I go into the courtyard and enter a hallway that my FPS tank when using SLI.


----------



## Tim Drake

My 980 reference OCs to 1520/4000 no problem at stock volts (1.200v)

Still going to try pushing memory slightly more


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> Wow. How is that possible? XD


Is this better? lol My FPS still fell into the basement in that hallway. It just stuttered really bad twice.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> What about my score?
> is this looking good for my CPU and GPU (MSI GTX980)


Looks fine besides the fact you have an FX 8350, so unless it is overclocked it may bottleneck a tiny bit.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Looks fine besides the fact you have an FX 8350, so unless it is overclocked it may bottleneck a tiny bit.


It looks very good for a single board. I can make a run using one board if you want to see what it does. Just let me know.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I have system freeze during playing games.

The CPU/RAM seems stable under every synthetics, I tried running the system at stock frequency but the system still freeze after some hours of gaming.
The only components that I don't set to stock frequency are my two EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked (I don't added any overclock to the one made by EVGA), do you think that a system freeze may be related to the overclocked cards?


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It looks very good for a single board. I can make a run using one board if you want to see what it does. Just let me know.


What do you mean "single board"


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What do you mean "single board"


I'll disable SLI and just use one video board.

EDIT: I mean he only has one video board, not two in SLI like me.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'll disable SLI and just use one video board.
> 
> EDIT: I mean he only has one video board, not two in SLI like me.


what do you call it video board for?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> what do you call it video board for?


Eh! Video board, graphics card, it's all the same to me. I just know it makes things look pretty on my screen when I play games. At my age that's all that matters to me. LOL


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoryotje*
> 
> What about my score?
> is this looking good for my CPU and GPU (MSI GTX980)


Very respectable. I just ran it with one graphics card / video board / thingy that makes my screen look nice and these are my results. Notice that my minumum FPS didn't drop as much as they did with SLI. MSI Afterburner settings of +146 Core Clock for total of 1526 MHz, +250 Memory Clock, voltage at 1.262:


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have system freeze during playing games.
> 
> The CPU/RAM seems stable under every synthetics, I tried running the system at stock frequency but the system still freeze after some hours of gaming.
> The only components that I don't set to stock frequency are my two EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked (I don't added any overclock to the one made by EVGA), do you think that a system freeze may be related to the overclocked cards?


I'm sure that is not PSU related since I have a Corsair AX860i and the load is no where near the maximum wattage supported by my PSU.

I reduced core and memory frequency by 200MHz.
200MHz are a lot but I just wanted to be sure.
*Freeze stopped.*
This means that cards are the reason of the freeze. But why?
I bought EVGA SuperClocked just to get tested cards not just to get clocked cards that can't handle the factory overclock. Should I RMA my cards?


----------



## 8800Gamer

PNY GTX 980 reference is the only card I've seen to carry lifetime warranty. EVGA has purchaseable 5 to 10 year warranty and 24/7 phone support. I read reviews on the EVGA GTX 980/980 SC with ACX 2.0 cooler. Some people say the fans not spinning causes the idle temps to be very high and only at load they see the improvement. I also seen the custom EVGA cards have BAD coil whine. I haven't had any coil whine since I use stock cards btw. Should I go for PNY for the warranty? Is the stock 980 really good? Will having the card blow into the case make my room not so hot as a regular blower?


----------



## hertz9753

Why would you need a lifetime warranty for a GPU?


----------



## TheADLA

Found the sweet spot. Nothing more I can do





















Any thoughts guys? Do not forget. MSI put some serious no go Elpida memory on a high end 980 board


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I reduced core and memory frequency by 200MHz.
> 200MHz are a lot but I just wanted to be sure.
> *Freeze stopped.*
> This means that cards are the reason of the freeze. But why?
> I bought EVGA SuperClocked just to get tested cards not just to get clocked cards that can't handle the factory overclock. Should I RMA my cards?


Test your cards individually.

I have two good FTWs, but when they were run together, the one with the higher natural boost would throttle down to the same speed as the lower natural boost card, and at the same time would drop voltage, and cause system crashes. I eventually fixed my issue by creating custom bioses that would force the cards to the same clock and the same voltage under load, and my crashing stopped, and I could get back to overclocking.

So again, test your cards individually to see if it may be one bad card, or a case of matched clock throttling.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Test your cards individually.
> 
> I have two good FTWs, but when they were run together, the one with the higher natural boost would throttle down to the same speed as the lower natural boost card, and at the same time would drop voltage, and cause system crashes. I eventually fixed my issue by creating custom bioses that would force the cards to the same clock and the same voltage under load, and my crashing stopped, and I could get back to overclocking.
> 
> So again, test your cards individually to see if it may be one bad card, or a case of matched clock throttling.


I'm not a tester, I paied a premium for factory clocked cards, this kind of test should be done by EVGA.
I want a working product.
This product does not work as expected and I want a solution from EVGA.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Test your cards individually.
> 
> I have two good FTWs, but when they were run together, the one with the higher natural boost would throttle down to the same speed as the lower natural boost card, and at the same time would drop voltage, and cause system crashes. I eventually fixed my issue by creating custom bioses that would force the cards to the same clock and the same voltage under load, and my crashing stopped, and I could get back to overclocking.
> 
> So again, test your cards individually to see if it may be one bad card, or a case of matched clock throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a tester, I paied a premium for factory clocked cards, this kind of test should be done by EVGA.
> I want a working product.
> This product does not work as expected and I want a solution from EVGA.
Click to expand...

Well, then why are you posting here if you are not willing to listen to advice and suggestions? Contact EVGA directly (who will likely tell you to test the cards individually) and deal with their support department.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, then why are you posting here if you are not willing to listen to advice and suggestions? Contact EVGA directly (who will likely tell you to test the cards individually) and deal with their support department.


bacause most people thinks that EVGA is a good brand,
they are a brand like another, they sell cards without any testing with a clocked firmware at a premium price.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm not a tester, I paied a premium for factory clocked cards, this kind of test should be done by EVGA.
> I want a working product.
> This product does not work as expected and I want a solution from EVGA.


EVGA will tell you to test each card by itself by physically removing the other card. Then try each card in the number one slot. Or try different drivers: http://forums.evga.com/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> EVGA will tell you to test each card by itself by physically removing the other card. Then try each card in the number one slot. Or try different drivers: http://forums.evga.com/


Testing like you say requires hours.

I paied for a working products not to act as a tester, the test was paied with the premium I paied for the cards.
This is my last EVGA product.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Good evening Gents.
> 
> I am currently running a galax 980 hof. Made the move back to the green side, and I am quite impressed. There is just one thing bothering me a bit. I cannot seem to adjust my power limit in MSI afterburner. I understand with maxwell this is the most important factor for overclocing. I also noticed that in GPU Z TDP usage is not displayed. Is it because of the bios? Faulty card? Currently running it at 1365(boost 1520) / 1903... with zero voltage adjustments. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,


No one????


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Testing like you say requires hours.
> 
> I paied for a working products not to act as a tester, the test was paied with the premium I paied for the cards.
> This is my last EVGA product.


Log into your EVGA account and request an RMA for the registered video board that is defective.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Log into your EVGA account and request an RMA for the registered video board that is defective.


the problem is that they don't test cards, they sell overclocked cards at a premium price without doing any test.
who say me that I RMA my cards and that the new cards will not have the same problem?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> No one????


Your video board has a dual-BIOS. Have you tried the other BIOS? Sometimes the second BIOS has better overclocking values.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Good evening Gents.
> 
> I am currently running a galax 980 hof. Made the move back to the green side, and I am quite impressed. There is just one thing bothering me a bit. I cannot seem to adjust my power limit in MSI afterburner. I understand with maxwell this is the most important factor for overclocing. I also noticed that in GPU Z TDP usage is not displayed. Is it because of the bios? Faulty card? Currently running it at 1365(boost 1520) / 1903... with zero voltage adjustments. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> No one????
Click to expand...

You already boost to 1520 and will not get much more out of that card.


----------



## ricercar

Wednesday MSI received my RMAd GTX 980 and today (a Sunday!) they shipped the replacement via UPS. Four days is not a bad RMA turnaround.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Wednesday MSI received my RMAd GTX 980 and today (a Sunday!) they shipped the replacement via UPS. Four days is not a bad RMA turnaround.


What happened to your GTX 980? I am about to water cool it and all of a sudden I'm hearing about MSI 980s failing .-.


----------



## superbadapie

Thanks for the replies.

I have tried the other bios. No difference.
I just want to be able to set the Power Limit in MSI afterburner. I cannot undervolt either.

I used hof_vvdd to undervolt to -50mv. Card boosts to 1544 now. As I understand it is because the TDP threshold is now lower. This card has plenty more headroom I am sure. Just need to set the power limit.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have tried the other bios. No difference.
> I just want to be able to set the Power Limit in MSI afterburner. I cannot undervolt either.
> 
> I used hof_vvdd to undervolt to -50mv. Card boosts to 1544 now. As I understand it is because the TDP threshold is now lower. This card has plenty more headroom I am sure. Just need to set the power limit.


I can't undervolt either. It must be locked by the video board's BIOS.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> What happened to your GTX 980? I am about to water cool it and all of a sudden I'm hearing about MSI 980s failing .-.


I was running two MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4 video cards on water, surfing OCN--not even OC or gaming--and my machine powered down suddenly. Troubleshooting located the problem with the primary MSI card. My machine would not power on with the PSU plugged into the card. I put the TwinFrozr back on, and visited the MSI support site.

The RMA process was easy and fast. The MSI support automated system had me test the card in a different slot and a different machine, which the card failed at, and MSI immediately asked me to send it in. They never asked about overclocking or watercooling. The process took about as long as it took me to type this. I packed up the card in the original box, and posted it. Then they sent me a message telling me when my card arrived at MSI, which is better than most RMA communications go. Four days after receiving the card, MSI sent me email telling me the UPS tracking number of the return package to me.

This is far better support than ASUS ever gave me. I'm thrilled at the smooth path I had. Far from being worried about MSI products, I'm reassured that my MSI products are covered by a warranty that is honored swiftly and professionally. $0.02.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Can some one help?
> 
> I think I've figured out how to stop windows from updating and changing drivers.
> 
> If I let Windows connect to the internet when I install it, it will install a driver that is crap.
> I don't want to uninstall a driver...100% clean install.
> 
> *I need to know what the best possible GTX 980 driver to take with me.*
> 
> *The last one I tried made my GPU run at 1000+ Mhz at idle and games crashed.*
> 
> If i can get a good driver installed and disable the update service I don't think it can change it again when I hook up to the internet.
> 
> If it works, I'll share.


From the Windows 10 Club thread.

Some of you guys have tried Windows 10...care to share your results?


----------



## hertz9753

@msgclb tried Windows 10 and folding with a GTX 980. I will call it a beta OS.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have tried the other bios. No difference.
> I just want to be able to set the Power Limit in MSI afterburner. I cannot undervolt either.
> 
> I used hof_vvdd to undervolt to -50mv. Card boosts to 1544 now. As I understand it is because the TDP threshold is now lower. This card has plenty more headroom I am sure. Just need to set the power limit.


And also, my gpu Z/ HW monitor does not display the wattage and tdp use.... this is concerning

Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> And also, my gpu Z/ HW monitor does not display the wattage and tdp use.... this is concerning
> 
> Anyone else have a similar problem?


You may be running the portable version of gpuz. Right click the top left and click "install".


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Testing like you say requires hours.
> 
> I paied for a working products not to act as a tester, the test was paied with the premium I paied for the cards.
> This is my last EVGA product.


Yes they do test their cards.

They have to bin them for a certain amount, every single company will have bad batches.

It seems pretty ignorant of you to limit yourself from a great company because of one bad experience.

Oh well, your loss.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You may be running the portable version of gpuz. Right click the top left and click "install".


Thanks a lot!
Any suggestion on how to set the power limit in afterburner? Or even to undervolt more? Bios update?
Thank you


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Any suggestion on how to set the power limit in afterburner? Or even to undervolt more? Bios update?
> Thank you


Try a different skin in Afterburner. The Power Limit isn't available in some skins. There isn't an option for me to undervolt in Afterburner either.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Try a different skin in Afterburner. The Power Limit isn't available in some skins. There isn't an option for me to undervolt in Afterburner either.


it may sound strange but this is the the truth. The old Fermi skin does not show the power limit slider at all.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it may sound strange but this is the the truth. The old Fermi skin does not show the power limit slider at all.


Installed gpu-z... still does not show tdp etc. The skin I use does show the power limit, but it is grey, so I cannot click it!

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Installed gpu-z... still does not show tdp etc. The skin I use does show the power limit, but it is grey, so I cannot click it!
> 
> Thanks for the replies


I'm not familiar with your Gigabyte video board but there is a slight possibility that they locked this feature out for some reason. Only Gigabyte would know for sure but that would be unconscionable to me to deliberately cripple one of the most useful features. MSI Afterburner is officially supported by Guru3D who has a working relationship with the developer known as Unwinder. http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55

There is a lot of useful information there so read up. Unwinder hates answering a question that has already been asked and answered countless times or is covered in the release notes. I have never seen anything posted about the Power Target slider being greyed out so I can't really be of much help other than what I already offered.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'm not familiar with your Gigabyte video board but there is a slight possibility that they locked this feature out for some reason. Only Gigabyte would know for sure but that would be unconscionable to me to deliberately cripple one of the most useful features. MSI Afterburner is officially supported by Guru3D who has a working relationship with the developer known as Unwinder. http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55
> 
> There is a lot of useful information there so read up. Unwinder hates answering a question that has already been asked and answered countless times or is covered in the release notes. I have never seen anything posted about the Power Target slider being greyed out so I can't really be of much help other than what I already offered.


I have a galax hof









That is the only option left.. I suppose I will never be able to utilize this card's full potential.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Sorry, I got confused with the 'G' and mistakenly listed your board as a Gigabyte and not a Galaxy. I saw a 'G' and immediately my brain said to me 'Gigabyte'. One of the many perks about old age. Sorry again.


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Sorry, I got confused with the 'G' and mistakenly listed your board as a Gigabyte and not a Galaxy. I saw a 'G' and immediately my brain said to me 'Gigabyte'. One of the many perks about old age. Sorry again.


lol no problem... I sent galax an email regarding this. I highly doubt I will get a response, but it is worth a shot!


----------



## Zuhl3156

It looks like Galaxy has its own overclocking utility: http://www.galax.net/US/support.html
Your board might be locked to use their OC utility only if you want all of the available features. Just a thought.


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm with GALAX reference but GPUZ shows subvendor NVIDIA no issues with Afterburner . i Use the last Skin all the way on the bottom, all options are open except Voltage, to unlock Voltage check Box Unlock Voltage in settings. Hope that helps.


----------



## superbadapie

Thanks for the replies! I have tried the program... Cant set it either, and it is horrible to work with to be honest. I have seen that if I press the EZ button, the power limiter goes to 100 and it shifts up the volts. But you cannot set anything else. Hopefully Galax gives me a new bios









Also, KillerBee33, I have tried all the skins with no success, but thanks for the help!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I hope no one minds this question. I've been digging through the 980 thread, but it's pretty damn long (TWSS). What's the average 980 Fire Strike Normal graphics score for an overclock 980? 1550/8000Mhz seems to be about what people can achieve realistically. What kind of graphics score does that bring? 16000? The reason I ask is because I just bought a Fury and my goal is to be able to match a 980's overclock in Fire Strike. It's generally a more powerful GPU, but Fire Strike has favoured nVidia for a while now. I've seen some surpass 16000, but the overclocks were pretty high. I don't know whether they reflect the general consensus.


----------



## KillerBee33

My stable clocks are 1366base and +400memory with a low CPU Physics score of 10.400 Firestrike comes up with 12.600 , honestly dont know what one must do to get around 16000


----------



## Zuhl3156

This is my last Firestrike using a single 980 at stock clocks: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4577209


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> This is my last Firestrike using a single 980 at stock clocks: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4577209


Stock clocks are 1127 , that 15568 Graphics Score is nowhere near stock clocks !


----------



## Zuhl3156

My stock boost clock is 1317 MHz. I'll OC and run again.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Here is one 980 at +165 Core Clock boosting to 1545 MHz and Memory Clock at +250: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8583716


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Here is one 980 at +165 Core Clock boosting to 1545 MHz and Memory Clock at +250: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8583716


My Stock is 1127 plus 250 makes my base 1366 and boost i think 1490
Plus 400 Memory gives me a little over 15000 graphics score, not counting my low CPU score 10.400







dont know why its low on an i7 4770


----------



## KillerBee33

This is pretty much the limit for me , keep in mind whole system runs on a 330W PSU


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This is pretty much the limit for me , keep in mind whole system runs on a 330W PSU


Looks normal to me








Keep in mind that you have a i7 4770 non-K version with a max Turbo of 3.9 Ghz (on 2 cores only). My graphics score is pretty much the same as yours 15800 something.
Those with higher CPU scores whether have an overclocked 6 or 8 core I7 or an overclocked 4 core I7 (like I have. a 4790K @ 4.5 Ghz all cores which gives me 12700 something)
Before I had a 4790 non-K version with 4.0 Ghz Turbo on 2 cores which also achieved something in the 10000 points area.

If somebody achieves 16000 with a 980, then probably with a highly overclocked CPU, a water cooled 980 and a lot of luck in the silicon lottery

So it all looks normal on your score side









Edit: I would still upgrade your PSU to a 500 W 80 plus certified PSU. You know, just in case...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Looks normal to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that you have a i7 4770 non-K version with a max Turbo of 3.9 Ghz (on 2 cores only). My graphics score is pretty much the same as yours 15800 something.
> Those with higher CPU scores whether have an overclocked 6 or 8 core I7 or an overclocked 4 core I7 (like I have. a 4790K @ 4.5 Ghz all cores which gives me 12700 something)
> Before I had a 4790 non-K version with 4.0 Ghz Turbo on 2 cores which also achieved something in the 10000 points area.
> 
> If somebody achieves 16000 with a 980, then probably with a highly overclocked CPU, a water cooled 980 and a lot of luck in the silicon lottery
> 
> So it all looks normal on your score side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would still upgrade your PSU to a 500 W 80 plus certified PSU. You know, just in case...


PSU upgrade would require a lot, my case is 13X12X4







my PSU is external . So start with new MB , CASE ,PSU , not worth it .However new Gen is out so i might be able to switch MB with 6700K in it , but thats not for another couple of months


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> PSU upgrade would require a lot, my case is 13X12X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my PSU is external . So start with new MB , CASE ,PSU , not worth it .However new Gen is out so i might be able to switch MB with 6700K in it , but thats not for another couple of months


Ah ok. Didn't know that







Well however, your score is totally normal in regards of your hardware


----------



## Tim Drake

Looks like the max on air with my reference 980 for 24/7 is 1520/4050 for stock volts (1.200v)

It's quite good for a reference tbh but I can't wait to see what it does with my H110 attached


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> My Stock is 1127 plus 250 makes my base 1366 and boost i think 1490
> Plus 400 Memory gives me a little over 15000 graphics score, not counting my low CPU score 10.400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know why its low on an i7 4770


You're really boosting +250? That's really great. You got a good video board. My 4790k boosts to 4.4 GHz on all four cores and is why my PhysX is higher. Your scores look very good to me.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You're really boosting +250? That's really great. You got a good video board. My 4790k boosts to 4.4 GHz on all four cores and is why my PhysX is higher. Your scores look very good to me.


Mine boosts to 1520MHz on stock volts


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Mine boosts to 1520MHz on stock volts


I just ran another Firestrike with my boost at +175 for overall clock speed of 1554 MHz. I gain another 26 MHz if I push my voltage slider all the way to the right for a total of 1.262v but I'm hitting my TDP in 3DMark11. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8589641


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I just ran another Firestrike with my boost at +175 for overall clock speed of 1554 MHz. I gain another 26 MHz if I push my voltage slider all the way to the right for a total of 1.262v but I'm hitting my TDP in 3DMark11. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8589641


You could try using the "Burn in / Bake in" thread as it has a way to get more TDP out of your card.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> You could try using the "Burn in / Bake in" thread as it has a way to get more TDP out of your card.


I'll have to look for that. I remember seeing it once. I have a modded BIOS to unlock my TDP but I'm a little hesitant to flash it yet. I ordered Liquid Ultra for this mod but decided against it after some consideration: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/3/


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'll have to look for that. I remember seeing it once. I have a modded BIOS to unlock my TDP but I'm a little hesitant to flash it yet. I ordered Liquid Ultra for this mod but decided against it after some consideration: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/3/


Modded BIOS is much much safer than that mod.....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Modded BIOS is much much safer than that mod.....


I don't like the possibilty of that Liquid Ultra splashing around inside my PC either. Years from now when my warranty expires I will hardwire that resistor with a soldered joint. Then the fun will begin.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I don't like the possibilty of that Liquid Ultra splashing around inside my PC either. Years from now when my warranty expires I will hardwire that resistor with a soldered joint. Then the fun will begin.


Just do a modded BIOS.

I'm pulling 300w all together to my 980 and I only use like 80% out of 103%

That's from 2 x 6 pins and you have 1 x 8 pin + 1 x 6 pin.

Ask Mr-Dark for a BIOS.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I requested a modded BIOS from Cyclops in his thread here but someone else butted in and told me I didn't have enough Unique Reps. Several posts later Cyclops modded a BIOS for someone else who had zero Reps or Unique Reps so I asked Sajin at EVGA to mod my BIOS and he was nice enough to unlock my TDP and voltage limits for me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I could have done it too. A little late though, sorry.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I could have done it too. A little late though, sorry.


Thank you. I'll know who to ask if I ever need it done again. The offer is much appreciated. I have been following these forums for a very long time but never had anything to offer so I didn't post here. I really don't know what a Rep or Unique Rep is or whether I'll ever get any but maybe someday I will get one. I have owned EVGA video boards exclusively for several years since the GTX-570 was released and then I pounced on a GTX-680 superclocked at first launch so I spend most of my time at EVGA's forums. I decided to go with these MSI boards because of a much better price, the color scheme matched my motherboard and the larger circuit board was similar to EVGA's Classified board.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you don't feel comfortable asking here, just ask me on EVGA's forum.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable asking here, just ask me on EVGA's forum.


Thank you, I was unaware that your were a member there too. I just added you to my contact list. Thanks again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

no problem. I ususally mod 970 bios , but 980's are just 970's on streroids....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no problem. I ususally mod 970 bios , but 980's are just 970's on streroids....


LOL, so true!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 970 could kick the crap out of a stock 980 with my modded bios set to 1620MHz/8002MHz....maybe, lol!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You're really boosting +250? That's really great. You got a good video board. My 4790k boosts to 4.4 GHz on all four cores and is why my PhysX is higher. Your scores look very good to me.


Yeah keep in mind its a STOCK Reference model , meaning my Factory clocks are 1127 . So +250 gives me base clocks of 1377


----------



## Zuhl3156

My latest Firestrike with Core Clock of 1620 MHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> My latest Firestrike with Core Clock of 1620 MHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860


Proof of it running at 1620MHz plz

Also what voltage and how do you have both cards running 1620MHz?

Custom water loop?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Proof of it running at 1620MHz plz
> 
> Also what voltage and how do you have both cards running 1620MHz?
> 
> Custom water loop?


Proof? I would have to run it again and take a screenshot with the OSD in it. Custom loop? You betcha! I had been piecing it together one part at a time and installed it last weekend using EK full coverage waterblocks: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-tf5-acetal-nickel


----------



## Tim Drake

Does anybody know which would cool VRMs / VRAM better, Reference Blower or Thermal Pads + Aluminium Heatsinksk + 92mm Fan?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Does anybody know which would cool VRMs / VRAM better, Reference Blower or Thermal Pads + Aluminium Heatsinksk + 92mm Fan?


Are you asking about the Kraken G10?


----------



## smonkie

Is there any way to solve the issue with the fans ramping up when you turn on the PC?


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you asking about the Kraken G10?


No, but a very similar set-up.

I may get the NZXT G10 in the future if enough people say heatsinks are better.


----------



## tiibag43

Hi, my new monster comp...

12036551_924817420930589_263533044233932448_n.jpg 57k .jpg file


This is while I was filling the water. Need a bios w/max power and Voltage available if anyone could shoot me a link that would be great!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiibag43*
> 
> Hi, my new monster comp...
> 
> 12036551_924817420930589_263533044233932448_n.jpg 57k .jpg file
> 
> 
> This is while I was filling the water. Need a bios w/max power and Voltage available if anyone could shoot me a link that would be great!


Nice rig








now what are you going to do with it?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiibag43*
> 
> Hi, my new monster comp...
> 
> 12036551_924817420930589_263533044233932448_n.jpg 57k .jpg file
> 
> 
> This is while I was filling the water. Need a bios w/max power and Voltage available if anyone could shoot me a link that would be great!


Nice! You might want to have a look at this thread and add your rig into your signature, I just did. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiibag43*
> 
> Hi, my new monster comp...


This flow direction appears to be the reverse of the default flow arrows that EK suggested in their documentation. EK does allow for flow in this direction, yes, but the default arrows suggest the other direction.



Is there an advantage in temps or another advantage with 'reversing' the flow in the serial/parallel block? Was this intentionally reversed, or was this route chosen for convenience in your setup?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all I just recently received and installed an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC into my system. I hope I can join this club!
My system is in my sig. I have never OC'd a video card but it seems this one is the one to start with for me.
Though TBH right now my seriously limiting factor is my monitor. I am using a Vizio 1080p 24" TV and though it works pretty good I am limited to a 60 hz refresh rate. I am looking to getting a monitor with Gsync so I can see how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## tiibag43

Well alot of things. Im doing collage, so I'm going to get in to video rendering soon. Mostly for gaming though. Spent a long time with a crappy AMD build, figured it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anything changed in the past 6 months regarding GTX 980 OC? I own MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming and when room temp is decent and GPU is under 70C, I get game-stable 1550Mhz GPU and 8000Mhz vRAM. I do use edited BIOS.

Could someone please link me to Maxwell BIOS Tweaker 1.37? I have version 1.36, but I heard 1.37 is the latest. It would be nice if someone linked me to the latest version of NVFlash for Windows that works fine with Windows 10.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

How is Tri-sli on games like battlefield and gta online?

Cheers!


----------



## Reaper28

I've had some time to do some more overclocking, managed to get it to 1416/1853/1580 boost and appears to be mostly stable but required a decent amount of voltage. I seem to be hitting a boost clock limit now


----------



## Kylar182

I'm on water and want to get a good Firesrike score, anyone have a thought as to what bios I should use?


----------



## nyk20z3

Ordered some custom stickers to replace the stock 1's on my 980 Matrix -


----------



## Tim Drake

Anybody got an idea of how I could get heatsinks under the blower fan for my reference 980? I was thinking of sanding off some of the blower length or would that weaken the blower too much?

Also, is there anyway I could get a custom metal faceplate?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Anybody got an idea of how I could get heatsinks under the blower fan for my reference 980? I was thinking of sanding off some of the blower length or would that weaken the blower too much?
> 
> Also, is there anyway I could get a custom metal faceplate?


Would something like this fit? http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1443134570&sr=1-1&keywords=Cosmos+%C2%AE+8+PCS+Copper+VGA+RAM+Cooling+Heatsinks+cooler+%2B+Cosmos+Cable+Tie


----------



## jlhawn

Replaced my GTX 970 with a PNY GTX 980 today.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Replaced my GTX 970 with a PNY GTX 980 today.


+250 CORE + 400 MEMORY + 25% POWER LIMIT and you be OK
run FIRESTRIKE first then update to this https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support
run FIRESTRIKE again


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> +250 CORE + 400 MEMORY + 25% POWER LIMIT and you be OK
> run FIRESTRIKE first then update to this https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support
> run FIRESTRIKE again


Thank you I was just about to start over clocking.









with my 970 I always had the power limit maxed out, is this not a good thing with the 980?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Thank you I was just about to start over clocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 970 I always had the power limit maxed out, is this not a good thing with the 980?


i said + 25 , should've said 125%


----------



## Zuhl3156

I always ramp my Power Limit to the max. It is 122% on my video boards, BTW. I find that 1500 MHz Core Clock and 8000 MHz Memory Clock give me the smoothest gaming experience.


----------



## jlhawn

heres what I have so far with your settings (killerbee33) (and power limit is maxed). my GTX 970 I got as high as 1605mhz, do you think the 980 can hit that?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I got my 980s to 1620 MHz but it was using a modded BIOS with unlocked TDP and voltage.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I got my 980s to 1620 MHz but it was using a modded BIOS with unlocked TDP and voltage.


Wow. I have never modded a gpu bios before, I just don't think Im good enough to do that.
my 970 at 1605 mhz benched good but 2 of my 61 games I got TDR's. so 1575mhz was all it could handle in the games.

I'm going to try higher on this 980, if it runs to hot I think I'll get the 3 fan cooler for it. my 970 was the windforce and max temp was 68c.
my case has good airflow though.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I'm not smart enough to mod my own BIOS either and I'm too old to learn. Sajin at EVGA forums did it for me. It took me a while to get it flashed too. The voltage dropped too much when playing older games like Fallout 3 causing crashing so I flashed my factory BIOS back. I found that using MSI Afterburner to boost the voltage to its limit of 1.265 gave me an additional 26 MHz out of nowhere but I only do that to bench. Plus my video boards are watercooled using EK full cover blocks. I usually do some Folding at Home overnight while I'm sleeping but the boards get too hot for my liking while running at full voltage for 12 hours.


----------



## KingT

Please is there any working *nvflash for DOS* for MAXWELL as I have flashed broken BIOS on my GTX980 and it cannot boot into windows (it can POST)?

CHEERS..


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> heres what I have so far with your settings (killerbee33) (and power limit is maxed). my GTX 970 I got as high as 1605mhz, do you think the 980 can hit that?


Dont go by me







i'm with a 330W PSU and limited to those exact setting , anything higher and it crashes, i'm more than sure 980 can go a lot higher than 1377 Base Core


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dont go by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm with a 330W PSU and limited to those exact setting , anything higher and it crashes, i'm more than sure 980 can go a lot higher than 1377 Base Core


yep I just bumped a little more and got 1588mhz.
I'm having fun.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Please is there any working *nvflash for DOS* for MAXWELL as I have flashed broken BIOS on my GTX980 and it cannot boot into windows (it can POST)?
> 
> CHEERS..


IDK, the 900 series boards need to be disabled in Device Manager before flashing. I had to use the Command Prompt referring to both of these threads:
1) http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
2) http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## KingT

Nvm I managed to boot into "Safe mode with command prompt" and reflash the card with nvFlash for windows









CHEERS..


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Nvm I managed to boot into "Safe mode with command prompt" and reflash the card with nvFlash for windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks for posting the update. That's good to know if I ever mess things up myself.


----------



## KillerBee33

If it helps
bcdedit /set {default} safeboot minimal


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Thanks for posting the update. That's good to know if I ever mess things up myself.


Yeah but it could ony work if your card is not totally bricked.

CHEERS..


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Anybody got an idea of how I could get heatsinks under the blower fan for my reference 980? I was thinking of sanding off some of the blower length or would that weaken the blower too much?
> 
> Also, is there anyway I could get a custom metal faceplate?


I dont know about under the blower fan but I was planning on adding some to mine as soon as I figure out what to use for removable thermal adhesive on the mid plate to add some surface area for my vram/vrm's since I've got a universal block under my shroud.


----------



## jlhawn

well the highest stable oc I can get is 1533mhz otherwise it TDR's in benchmarks.
I reached 1588mhz and it had a TDR in about 30 seconds of a benchmark.
I think it's due to the power that PNY has in this card, it only has 2 6 pin power connectors where my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970
had a 8 and 6 pin and could reach 1605mhz.
PNY has a oc edition card that has a 6 and 8 pin connector.
oh well my games are loving this 980 with all settings maxed.
can't complain as the stock core clock benchmark score is the same as my 970's 1605mhz core clock score running the same benchmark settings.









here are benchmarks so far, one is stock at 1216mhz and one is 1533mhz oc.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I dont know about under the blower fan but I was planning on adding some to mine as soon as I figure out what to use for removable thermal adhesive on the mid plate to add some surface area for my vram/vrm's since I've got a universal block under my shroud.


Do let me know, o need as much cooling for my vram as possible.


----------



## KillerBee33

I suggest this for 980's on Win10







run firestrike with STOCK clocks with your current driver first then firestrike on stock with this driver .
https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Do let me know, o need as much cooling for my vram as possible.


just ordered some adhesive pads for my heat sinks, as soon as I get them I'll take some pics and post them around, I'll make sure to tag you. since I'm only putting them on the midplate I'm beginning to think I might just do the old "blob of thermal paste in the middle and tiny drops of super glue on the edges" trick for each heat sink because I am impatient and already destroyed modified about everything on my 980 besides the card its self. If nothing good is going on tonight I might get bored and do that. Either way ill let you know


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well the highest stable oc I can get is 1533mhz otherwise it TDR's in benchmarks.
> I reached 1588mhz and it had a TDR in about 30 seconds of a benchmark.
> I think it's due to the power that PNY has in this card, it only has 2 6 pin power connectors where my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970
> had a 8 and 6 pin and could reach 1605mhz.
> PNY has a oc edition card that has a 6 and 8 pin connector.
> oh well my games are loving this 980 with all settings maxed.
> can't complain as the stock core clock benchmark score is the same as my 970's 1605mhz core clock score running the same benchmark settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are benchmarks so far, one is stock at 1216mhz and one is 1533mhz oc.


If that OC score is GTX 980 then it seems too low for 1533MHz OC, I get that score on 1370MHz boost / 2000Mhz memory on my reference GTX980.










CHEERS..


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> just ordered some adhesive pads for my heat sinks, as soon as I get them I'll take some pics and post them around, I'll make sure to tag you. since I'm only putting them on the midplate I'm beginning to think I might just do the old "blob of thermal paste in the middle and tiny drops of super glue on the edges" trick for each heat sink because I am impatient and already destroyed modified about everything on my 980 besides the card its self. If nothing good is going on tonight I might get bored and do that. Either way ill let you know


What all have you done?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What all have you done?


when i put my universal water block under the shroud i had to cut in to 4 different pieces of the shroud assembly and had to enlarge the gpu hole in the midplate about 1/8" on each side to fit the block. In retrospect i should bought a full block but what fun would that be?


----------



## hertz9753

Something like that?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> If that OC score is GTX 980 then it seems too low for 1533MHz OC, I get that score on 1370MHz boost / 2000Mhz memory on my reference GTX980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


most likely due to I'm running an old X58 chipset pci-e 2.0 with a i7 970 intel cpu.
and your cpu is over clocked and mine is not.
my scores with every gpu I have had are lower than other systems that are
more modern and advanced.

Edit:
here we go, I forgot to set a fan profile in afterburner







and was running auto fan and gpu was throttling due to temps.
same settings but running cooler.


----------



## seithan

Hi, i own the 980 G1 for close to a year now.

I was wondering, is there any point to "fix" a fan on the backplate of the card, to help with the cooling of VRMs and etc? My card clocks to 1500/8000 but its not super-stable and i get the occasional crash. I wonder if i help stability with a fan on the backplate as said before, without going deep into WaterCooling - which i won't anyway.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi, i own the 980 G1 for close to a year now.
> 
> I was wondering, is there any point to "fix" a fan on the backplate of the card, to help with the cooling of VRMs and etc? My card clocks to 1500/8000 but its not super-stable and i get the occasional crash. I wonder if i help stability with a fan on the backplate as said before, without going deep into WaterCooling - which i won't anyway.


Stock BIOS?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi, i own the 980 G1 for close to a year now.
> 
> I was wondering, is there any point to "fix" a fan on the backplate of the card, to help with the cooling of VRMs and etc? My card clocks to 1500/8000 but its not super-stable and i get the occasional crash. I wonder if i help stability with a fan on the backplate as said before, without going deep into WaterCooling - which i won't anyway.


Wouldn't something like a "spotcool" or something similar help?


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> when i put my universal water block under the shroud i had to cut in to 4 different pieces of the shroud assembly and had to enlarge the gpu hole in the midplate about 1/8" on each side to fit the block. In retrospect i should bought a full block but what fun would that be?


quick, what tolls do I need to uninstall the shroud on the front????


----------



## hertz9753

A #0 Phillips if your in the US?


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Stock BIOS?


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Wouldn't something like a "spotcool" or something similar help?


Guess so. Not available locally though :/

I wonder if it would help anyway or just wishful thinking.


----------



## toppas

does anyone know something about the actual 980 series from zotac? unfortunately the reference blower cooling is discontinued and got replaced with some sort of custom design. it still does look the same on first sight, though.
I've found a single customer review which complains about the fake ish look and the plastic housing, but no comment on the actual performance like fan noise and cooling.
http://www.zotac.com/en/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-980/product/gtx-980/detail/geforce-gtx-980-zt-90205-10p.html

thanks!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> quick, what tolls do I need to uninstall the shroud on the front????


2 small screw driver sizes (#1 & #000 here in the us) and 2 Allen wrench sizes (i think 1.5mm & 2mm). I went and bought a new cheap Allen wrench set and precision screwdriver kit (9$ total) to keep from stripping anything out


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Yes
> Guess so. Not available locally though :/
> 
> I wonder if it would help anyway or just wishful thinking.


Assuming you have GPU-Z, open it up and go to sensors.
Use DSR to run Heaven at 4k with GPUZ in the background.

Do this until it crashes and tell me what is going on here (PerfCap):


The card probably isn't getting too hot. More than likely too little voltage or hitting the power limit.
Even if it was getting too hot, you can probably keep it from crashing by disabling boost and raising the base clock.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

MrDark is online now.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> quick, what tolls do I need to uninstall the shroud on the front????


let me know what you find when you're done, assuming your working on the 980 right now, trying to do the same thing I want to do hopefully tonight. I was taking some heat measurements on the backplate (with the little piece removed) with a laser temp sensor and it was pretty warm right over than fan, dont really know what to do with that though.


----------



## Tim Drake

Does anybody know where to get Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut cheap in the UK?
Which would be better, NT-H1 or Gelid Supreme?

This is for my GTX 980 with a H110 attached to it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gelid Extreme is what comes with EK waterblocks, atleasy my cpu block and my gpus blocks came with it. The noctua is ok but not as good as the gelid, i have both of them. Using the noctua when redoing a paste job for a old pc or so.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> let me know what you find when you're done, assuming your working on the 980 right now, trying to do the same thing I want to do hopefully tonight. I was taking some heat measurements on the backplate (with the little piece removed) with a laser temp sensor and it was pretty warm right over than fan, dont really know what to do with that though.


I won't be working on it for a while as I was going to do it all today but I lost my thermal paste 30 mins before I was leaving to go do it.

So annoyed.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where to get Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut cheap in the UK?
> Which would be better, NT-H1 or Gelid Supreme?
> 
> This is for my GTX 980 with a H110 attached to it.


I use MX-4 for everything and never have any problems with it.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Assuming you have GPU-Z, open it up and go to sensors.
> Use DSR to run Heaven at 4k with GPUZ in the background.
> 
> Do this until it crashes and tell me what is going on here (PerfCap):
> 
> 
> The card probably isn't getting too hot. More than likely too little voltage or hitting the power limit.
> Even if it was getting too hot, you can probably keep it from crashing by disabling boost and raising the base clock.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> MrDark is online now.


It crashes whether i have voltage at full from MSI AB or lower it (down to the point that i still reach the same boost as with full voltage).

I will do as you recomment and post the GPUZ screen.

Thanx

Edit:
Couldnt crash the video card driver while running Unigine on 4k but i crashed on GTAV, not sure if driver crashed though or just the bloody game.

VDDC maxes at 1.243


Edit#2

And here driver crashed!


----------



## seithan

This is kinda wierd. So im limited by "reliability Voltage" and "operating Voltage"? Even at G1's "stock clocks"?

Edit:

So i kinda figured out what PerfCap means in association with ReabVol and OpV.
Looks like it means that even though i set my power target at 122%, it cant reach it (hits the ceiling at about 47% ) due to not enough voltage or something.

But that doesnt solve my instability issues at higher OCes.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> I won't be working on it for a while as I was going to do it all today but I lost my thermal paste 30 mins before I was leaving to go do it.
> 
> So annoyed.


that sucks man, hope you got it sorted out. I got up in her last night and man there is not much room under that fan. I suppose you could make some room under it by sanding some of the bottom of each fin but the midplate gets uneven before you get too far in. I was able to set a piece of one sink on the side of the fan but did not even try to get under it, I put most of my sinks around the vram areas hoping that helps a bit but I doubt it'll do much. Kinda bummed and I think I see a full block in my future


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> that sucks man, hope you got it sorted out. I got up in her last night and man there is not much room under that fan. I suppose you could make some room under it by sanding some of the bottom of each fin but the midplate gets uneven before you get too far in. I was able to set a piece of one sink on the side of the fan but did not even try to get under it, I put most of my sinks around the vram areas hoping that helps a bit but I doubt it'll do much. Kinda bummed and I think I see a full block in my future
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn.. Thanks for the research! I really want cool vram because if I ramp all my fans, I can do +613 memory so I know I have good vram


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Damn.. Thanks for the research! I really want cool vram because if I ramp all my fans, I can do +613 memory so I know I have good vram


no problem man, what speed does that put you at? I modded my bios so its all funky now. I can't really get past 8025mhz but 8000 stays stable for anything.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> no problem man, what speed does that put you at? I modded my bios so its all funky now. I can't really get past 8025mhz but 8000 stays stable for anything.


8200mhz iirc


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> It crashes whether i have voltage at full from MSI AB or lower it (down to the point that i still reach the same boost as with full voltage).
> 
> I will do as you recomment and post the GPUZ screen.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Edit:
> Couldnt crash the video card driver while running Unigine on 4k but i crashed on GTAV, not sure if driver crashed though or just the bloody game.
> 
> VDDC maxes at 1.243
> 
> 
> Edit#2
> 
> And here driver crashed!


Take your pics into the BIOS thread I posted earlier.
Mine was blue and orange too. Now it's grey.


----------



## Tim Drake

Where could I get good thermal pads? I want to try to reduce VRAM temps on my reference 980

Also what thickness are the stock thermal pads on the reference 980?

Could I also enquire as to what size I would need for VRAM chips?


----------



## ricercar

Performance PCs has a good selection of thermal pads.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=thermal+pad


----------



## Zuhl3156

Amazon has a good selction too and they will send you the right part the first time unlike Performance PCs: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=Thermal+Pad+Ultra+5W%2Fmk+1mm


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Performance PCs has a good selection of thermal pads.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=thermal+pad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Amazon has a good selction too and they will send you the right part the first time unlike Performance PCs: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=Thermal+Pad+Ultra+5W%2Fmk+1mm


I'm from the UK and I meant the best brand not where to buy









How thick does it need to be because I may just get Thermal Grizzly pads considering Grizzly has the best Thermal Paste on the market.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> I'm from the UK and I meant the best brand not where to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How thick does it need to be because I may just get Thermal Grizzly pads considering Grizzly has the best Thermal Paste on the market.


I think you need both .5mm and 1mm but I only know where each size goes for use with my waterblock: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830413.pdf
I used whatever EK sent with the block and there are some that go under my backplate for cooling the VRM. I always thought that a thermal pad was just a thermal pad. I never knew whose was supposed to be better or why. Does anyone actually test or benchmark the performance of thermal pads?


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I think you need both .5mm and 1mm but I only know where each size goes for use with my waterblock: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830413.pdf
> I used whatever EK sent with the block and there are some that go under my backplate for cooling the VRM. I always thought that a thermal pad was just a thermal pad. I never knew whose was supposed to be better or why. Does anyone actually test or benchmark the performance of thermal pads?


Idk I just assumed lol


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Idk I just assumed lol


I'm sure that someone will come along and set us both straight. We might have stirred up a hornets nest here but only time will tell. I learn more from the questions that other people ask than what I learn from my own questions.


----------



## arrow0309

After some generations of AMD Radeon I finally return to the greeny side of the force!








Consider me one of yours (even a little late)









So, can I join?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9chzk

I have a brand new Gigabyte GTX 980 WF3 already on custom wc with the EK-FC980 GTX WF3








Have a look of the photo log please!











http://imgur.com/aew5p


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> After some generations of AMD Radeon I finally return to the greeny side of the force!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider me one of yours (even a little late)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, cam I join?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9chzk
> 
> I have a brand new Gigabyte GTX 980 WF3 already on custom wc with the EK-FC980 GTX WF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look of the photo log please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aew5p


Nice set up!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> After some generations of AMD Radeon I finally return to the greeny side of the force!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider me one of yours (even a little late)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, cam I join?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9chzk
> 
> I have a brand new Gigabyte GTX 980 WF3 already on custom wc with the EK-FC980 GTX WF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look of the photo log please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aew5p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up!
Click to expand...

Thanks!








The maxwell is a really wonderful nvidia step and with an awkward efficiency / performance ratio, my card simply rocks!








With a "mere" 68.6% asic quality it already went on vdef to 1510 (boost mode) fixed clock, no throttle, *ONLY 36 degrees C* after 5 min of Furmark and the Hynix memories on 7800mhz (so far, don't know if I might push some more)









http://s15.postimg.org/72vv4ty9l/Furmark_OC_1510_7800.jpg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8770301





And a couple of questions:
What is the default 980 gpu voltage in full load, I mean they're all the same (for the various reference and custom 980's)?
How high it clocks (usually) a 980 lucky gpu on default vcore?
Should I have to disable the Boost for a mid/high oc? Even on wc and with 40-41C max on oc?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of questions:
> What is the default 980 gpu voltage in full load, I mean they're all the same (for the various reference and custom 980's)?
> How high it clocks (usually) a 980 lucky gpu on default vcore?
> Should I have to disable the Boost for a mid/high oc? Even on wc and with 40-41C max on oc?


With Power Limit and Voltage sliders at max in MSI Afterburner my voltage increases to 1.262 under load with Core Clocks running at 1526 MHz. With Power Limit at max of 122% and no voltage boost my voltage maxes at 1.212v if that helps.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of questions:
> What is the default 980 gpu voltage in full load, I mean they're all the same (for the various reference and custom 980's)?
> How high it clocks (usually) a 980 lucky gpu on default vcore?
> Should I have to disable the Boost for a mid/high oc? Even on wc and with 40-41C max on oc?
> 
> 
> 
> With Power Limit and Voltage sliders at max in MSI Afterburner my voltage increases to 1.262 under load with Core Clocks running at 1526 MHz. With Power Limit at max of 122% and no voltage boost my voltage maxes at 1.212v if that helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks! (+1)
But what (extra volt) do you need to add in order to get stable at 1526?
I'm only using the nvidia inspector for now and it maxes the pl up to 111% only.
However, I've noticed a second voltage slider called offset, do you usually need to raise them both?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I get 1500 MHz with no voltage increase using a boost of +146 on the Core Clock. If I slide my voltage control to the far right it boosts my voltage +.87 and gives me another 26 Mhz out of thin air with no additional changes. The Power Limit of 111% might vary according to whatever your board's manufacturer has locked in its BIOS. Mine has a max of 122% while I have seen some boasting of 125% Power Limit. I have had my Core Clock as high as 1635 MHz but I see no reason for that speed for every day use. I only did it to run a few benchmarks using a modded BIOS. Your options might change depending on which 'skin' you're using in Afterburner too. I am using this skin because it matches my motherboard's color scheme:


----------



## arrow0309

Gonna try it this evening as soon ad I get home.
Maybe wanna flash the G1 Gaming bios since my Wf3 is having the same vrm (and maybe get a higher power limit).
And, do we still need to raise the temp limit as well, even on water cooling (and way far from the default temp. limit)?
Can you also tell me the fastest and safest way to flash a new bios?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I used this guide to flash my BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
I just have my Power Limit and Temp Limit linked so they both slide to their max. Probably not necessary to max out your Temp Limit with WC but I do it anyway. Flashing your video board's BIOS is always risky. You can 'brick' your board if there is a power failure during the process. I wouldn't recommend flashing your BIOS during a thunderstorm for instance but you have no control over whether a drunk driver is going to crash his car into your local power substation or a power pole either. It took me several tries to get it right.


----------



## arrow0309

My Gigabyte WF3 has a dual bios so there's nothing I've to worry about.
Nice guidelines, gonna read them some more.








So, what do you suggest me; to mod my own bios or to flash a (techpowerup) 980 G1 Gaming one?
I'd only need to get to those (G1) a bit higher oc freqs and boost as well as the power limit.
Maybe I'd better mod mine instead, wouldn't I?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have to agree that having a dual BIOS is really handy to recover a botched BIOS flash. Many companies place a higher performance BIOS in the second BIOS chip. EVGA does this with their dual-BIOS boards. The only way to check is to power down your PC and flip the switch to the second BIOS to see if you get a higher Power Limit.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> My Gigabyte WF3 has a dual bios so there's nothing I've to worry about.
> Nice guidelines, gonna read them some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you suggest me; to mod my own bios or to flash a (techpowerup) 980 G1 Gaming one?
> I'd only need to get to those (G1) a bit higher oc freqs and boost as well as the power limit.
> Maybe I'd better mod mine instead, wouldn't I?


Do your own. It will 100% work if you use your own.
Here's how to mod the BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

And here are the tools:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

I'll make this easy.

1. Plug in a flash drive and determine the letter. (We'll use F: for this guide)
2 Extract ALL of the files from that download into the ROOT of your flashdrive (not in a folder).
3. Use GPUz to extract your BIOS and follow the guide on how to modify it.
4. Save the BIOS as what ever you like inside the root of the flash drive. I'll use 980mod.rom

So my flash drive (F has the nvflash stuff and your modded bios (named 980mod.rom) in it.

5. DISABLE YOUR VGA DRIVER!

6. Open command as admin.

Type:
f: (hit enter)
nvflash -6 980mod.rom (hit enter)

You will be prompted to hit "Y" 2x.
Restart your machine and enable your driver (which will restart your machine one more time)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have to agree that having a dual BIOS is really handy to recover a botched BIOS flash. Many companies place a higher performance BIOS in the second BIOS chip. EVGA does this with their dual-BIOS boards. The only way to check is to power down your PC and flip the switch to the second BIOS to see if you get a higher Power Limit.


I bet it's a fan profile. Mine was...thanks EVGA.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I bet it's a fan profile. Mine was...thanks EVGA.


LOL, ymmv with EVGA. I helped someone who had a nice increase using BIOS B while others had no change at all.


----------



## white owl

What's crazy is that they even put a dual bios switch on a voltage locked card...
o_0


----------



## Zuhl3156

Much griping going on about that voltage being locked on EVGA's FTW board. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977&page=18

http://forums.evga.com/980-FTW-SLI-Voltage-bug-due-to-undervolt-lock-in-bios-1212-when-max-should-be-1250-m2305972.aspx


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have to agree that having a dual BIOS is really handy to recover a botched BIOS flash. Many companies place a higher performance BIOS in the second BIOS chip. EVGA does this with their dual-BIOS boards. The only way to check is to power down your PC and flip the switch to the second BIOS to see if you get a higher Power Limit.


It's not working exactly that way, the Gigabyte 980 WF3 (and the 970 - 980 G1 also) uses two bioses without any selector switch, they simply are connected to the two main DVI connectors:



Now, I'm connected via dp, the first one (C connection) which I assume is using the first bios like the DVI-I port. However I also tried with the second dp port (D2 connections) and got the same bios and power limit max (111%). I just can't use any of the dvi's since my monitor lacks of the dvi port.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Do your own. It will 100% work if you use your own.
> Here's how to mod the BIOS:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
> 
> And here are the tools:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> I'll make this easy.
> 
> 1. Plug in a flash drive and determine the letter. (We'll use F: for this guide)
> 2 Extract ALL of the files from that download into the ROOT of your flashdrive (not in a folder).
> 3. Use GPUz to extract your BIOS and follow the guide on how to modify it.
> 4. Save the BIOS as what ever you like inside the root of the flash drive. I'll use 980mod.rom
> 
> So my flash drive (F has the nvflash stuff and your modded bios (named 980mod.rom) in it.
> 
> 5. DISABLE YOUR VGA DRIVER!
> 
> 6. Open command as admin.
> 
> Type:
> f: (hit enter)
> nvflash -6 980mod.rom (hit enter)
> 
> You will be prompted to hit "Y" 2x.
> Restart your machine and enable your driver (which will restart your machine one more time)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


Thanks!
Then maybe I should play with the oc (and the needed overvolt) some more in order to get those "fixed" max clocks and voltages (since they're not going to be played with any more once the new baked bios is out and working).
Let's suppose I don't want to get up to that point (for now) and I'd only like to have the same boost voltage but with the (slightly) overclocked freqs (those of the G1 Gaming) and with the power limit increased to let's say a max of 125% (in software) in order to, on one hand use the vanilla (G1 Gaming OC) default clocks with the less demanding games and on the other hand can still play with the software oc (at least for some more time) like the afterburner (just installed) and could even increase the vcore and the pl (for the power limit I have to study some more that guide in order to, why not, increase some more even the pcie and the two 8pin rails if necessary)


----------



## white owl

Flash a G1 bios to the side you don't use.
The traces are the same.


----------



## arrow0309

Could be a solution to start, my WF3 is a F50 bios (GIGABYTE uses different bios numbers for different series, I don't really know what they means) so I've found two G1, F50 bioses:

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169265/gigabyte-gtx980-4096-141023.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/167661/gigabyte-gtx980-4096-141023-1.html

I think I'll take one casually









And this way I should even discover if there really is the second bios on the last dp either, hope is not the same one

Btw, I've just finished a series of loop & benchmarks (Heaven 4 and Valley Extreme HD, FireStrike) to test my memory at 8000, it seems to be working just fine.
I had some doubts (it has the hynix instead of samsung) about clocking that high but maybe it can do even more, niiiiiiice!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Could be a solution to start, my WF3 is a F50 bios (GIGABYTE uses different bios numbers for different series, I don't really know what they means) so I've found two G1, F50 bioses:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169265/gigabyte-gtx980-4096-141023.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/167661/gigabyte-gtx980-4096-141023-1.html
> 
> I think I'll take one casually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this way I should even discover if there really is the second bios on the last dp either, hope is not the same one
> 
> Btw, I've just finished a series of loop & benchmarks (Heaven 4 and Valley Extreme HD, FireStrike) to test my memory at 8000, it seems to be working just fine.
> I had some doubts (it has the hynix instead of samsung) about clocking that high but maybe it can do even more, niiiiiiice!


Upload your bios and the one you want to flash and I'll tell you if the tables all match up.

The -6 thing lets you flash any BIOS.


----------



## arrow0309

The new one (G1) you can download it from one of the two links just above.
Mine default (F50) is this one:

https://mega.nz/#!nwxgXSCD!wxyaICVmydloAVf6I0ntsf7K5sA_2ioHF5K581n6vtk

Thanks


----------



## white owl

Take the rom and zip it. Upload them here with the paperclip thingy.
Like so:

whiteowl980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## jlhawn

Have any of you tried this for unlocking the power limit? I did on my G1 Gaming GTX 970, I am going to do it this week to my new GTX 980.
link 4 pages.
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Have any of you tried this for unlocking the power limit? I did on my G1 Gaming GTX 970, I am going to do it this week to my new GTX 980.
> link 4 pages.
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I was gonna say NO WAY!!!! but then I saw the author... I dont think my power limit is my limiting factor but I could be wrong


----------



## white owl

Does it unlock voltage?
I'm hardlocked at 1.212v


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I was gonna say NO WAY!!!! but then I saw the author... I dont think my power limit is my limiting factor but I could be wrong


it helped me get a solid and stable 1605mhz with my GTX 970, before I would TDR at 1605mhz in games.
plus if you use the product he uses you can remove it later in needed.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it helped me get a solid and stable 1605mhz with my GTX 970, before I would TDR at 1605mhz in games.
> plus if you use the product he uses you can remove it later in needed.


yeah seems pretty legit. My bios mod got me far enough on TDP though, I'm stuck on voltage at 1.275v (had to check, been a while since I stabilized). Im at 1535 core (stable) and some things I can do 1550 so I'm pretty happy and dont feel the need to push it any further.... yet....
edit: I'll definitely be bookmarking that though! thanks


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah seems pretty legit. My bios mod got me far enough on TDP though, I'm stuck on voltage at 1.275v (had to check, been a while since I stabilized). Im at 1535 core (stable) and some things I can do 1550 so I'm pretty happy and dont feel the need to push it any further.... yet....
> edit: I'll definitely be bookmarking that though! thanks


I agree, I got my 970 to 1605mhz but I ran it at 1575mhz just to be safe.


----------



## white owl

But does it unlock voltage too?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> But does it unlock voltage too?


i don't believe so. I think it's for power target/tdp only


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> But does it unlock voltage too?


no sorry to say, I wish it did. but my 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming it never had a voltage issue, it oc no problem..
my new 980 won't oc past 1558mhz due to voltage cap, but I gues thats a good enough oc for a reference card.
my Gigabyte 970 had a factory oc and had a 8 and 6 pin power connector, my 980 has 2 6 pin.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Take the rom and zip it. Upload them here with the paperclip thingy.
> Like so:
> 
> whiteowl980.zip 137k .zip file


Here you go, my WF3 F50 (default) bios:

GV-N980WF3OC-4GD.F50.rom.zip 137k .zip file


And the 980 G1 Gaming F50 bios:

Gigabyte.GTX980.4096.141023.rom.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## toppas

hi guys
I want a 1500mhz overclock on my reference 980.
but past 1475mhz the d3d driver keeps crashing @stock voltage which is 1,193v.
unfortunately I cannot raise the voltage effectively.
I've set it to +87mv but after some time it steps back to 1,193v.
is that a normal behavior?
I've maxxed power- and temperature target which are not getting touched at all.
it never gets past 84°C temperature and 105% power.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> hi guys
> I want a 1500mhz overclock on my reference 980.
> but past 1475mhz the d3d driver keeps crashing @stock voltage which is 1,193v.
> unfortunately I cannot raise the voltage effectively.
> I've set it to +87mv but after some time it steps back to 1,193v.
> is that a normal behavior?
> I've maxxed power- and temperature target which are not getting touched at all.
> it never gets past 84°C temperature and 105% power.


What kind of fan profile do you have? 84°C seems a little too hot especially at that voltage. My primary 980 on air cooling, the top board, never got over 70-72°C with my fans running at 100%.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> hi guys
> I want a 1500mhz overclock on my reference 980.
> but past 1475mhz the d3d driver keeps crashing @stock voltage which is 1,193v.
> unfortunately I cannot raise the voltage effectively.
> I've set it to +87mv but after some time it steps back to 1,193v.
> is that a normal behavior?
> I've maxxed power- and temperature target which are not getting touched at all.
> it never gets past 84°C temperature and 105% power.


strange, I can set mine to +12mv and get 1.212v and 1533mhz.
I'm running a PNY reference 980


at +40mv I get 1.262v and 1558mhz.
what brand of 980 do you have?


----------



## arrow0309

Achieved a new oc at default voltage, 1510 / 8050









http://s11.postimg.org/sknsoetxt/Valley_Heaven_Fire_Strike_OC_1510_8050.jpg

Keep pushing


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> What kind of fan profile do you have? 84°C seems a little too hot especially at that voltage. My primary 980 on air cooling, the top board, never got over 70-72°C with my fans running at 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> strange, I can set mine to +12mv and get 1.212v and 1533mhz.
> I'm running a PNY reference 980
> 
> 
> at +40mv I get 1.262v and 1558mhz.
> what brand of 980 do you have?


It's a Zotac. It looks almost the same like the reference card, but it seems that only the pcb is reference. Cover is plastic, heatsink is a bit different.
I have to admit that I didn't change the fan profile at all. Do I have to? The fan spins up to approx. 2500rpm. I thought I excluded the temperature factor by raising the max. operating temperature to 91 degrees celsius which I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> It's a Zotac. It looks almost the same like the reference card, but it seems that only the pcb is reference. Cover is plastic, heatsink is a bit different.
> I have to admit that I didn't change the fan profile at all. Do I have to? The fan spins up to approx. 2500rpm. I thought I excluded the temperature factor by raising the max. operating temperature to 91 degrees celsius which which I haven't seen yet.


Temperature can cause your board to throttle the clocks for self protection which could include dropping the voltage. This is the fan profile I used for my GTX-980 when they were on air:


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Temperature can cause your board to throttle the clocks for self protection which could include dropping the voltage. This is the fan profile I used for my GTX-980 when they were on air:


Try 40%to45* next 50%to52* next 70%to62* and final 100%to 75 or 78*


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> It's a Zotac. It looks almost the same like the reference card, but it seems that only the pcb is reference. Cover is plastic, heatsink is a bit different.
> I have to admit that I didn't change the fan profile at all. Do I have to? The fan spins up to approx. 2500rpm. I thought I excluded the temperature factor by raising the max. operating temperature to 91 degrees celsius which I haven't seen yet.


you can try turning the fan up, I have mine on auto fan. Zotac is a good card, friend of mine has had a few.


----------



## toppas

ok, I'll try a more steep fan curve, but I found sth different:
http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptomining-blog.com*
> In our case the 100% (standard) TDP limit of a GTX 980 GPU is set at 180W with a maximum user selectable value of 225W, however there is a bit of a catch here. The top three fields above the total TDP value are respectively for the PCI-E slot power (66W by default) and the first and second PCI-E power connectors on the card (75W each). You cannot modify just the total TDP value and not also increase the separate power lines maximum as if you do not the BIOS will still limit the power that the video card uses to the combined maximum of the PCI-E slot and the two additional PCI-E power connectors


referred to this the power limit extend by 3rd party software shouldn't have any effect whatsoever because only raising power limit doesn't apply when there is nothing set to deliver that more of power.


----------



## Tim Drake

Anybody know where to find a cheap NZXT Kraken X41 so I can put it on my GPU?

Best one I saw was a used one for £68


----------



## SeekerZA

Can someone help Mod my Stock BIOS







for a MSI GTX980 Gaming.

I will be running the stock cooler for the time being

Thanks

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Zuhl3156

You can try the one that Sajin at EVGA modded for me. I got up to 1620 Core Clock and 1.275v with it.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=88F4E6602AA54082!5306&authkey=!AA1dRtM4_XWpn8o&ithint=file%2crom

P.S. BIOS version is 84.04.31.00.F6


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You can try the one that Sajin at EVGA modded for me. I got up to 1620 Core Clock and 1.275v with it.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=88F4E6602AA54082!5306&authkey=!AA1dRtM4_XWpn8o&ithint=file%2crom
> 
> P.S. BIOS version is 84.04.31.00.F6


I just checked now and it shows this


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I just checked now and it shows this


Sorry, that's the one he gave me after I gave him my stock BIOS to mod that I listed above. I never checked it myself, I just took it for granted that he modded the BIOS I asked him to mod. Maybe he had one already modded. It does work very well with my GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards.


----------



## Reaper28

I might try and do some more overclocking with my 980's as I feel they have a little more potential. What would a safe voltage actually be for say 2-3 hrs. of gaming? I can't seem to get over 150/125 stable without requiring volts. Some people have said it's ok to max it out because Nvidia (EVGA in my case) have set it to it won't do any long term damage as it's still below dangerous levels.

I'm also disappointed, I've been playing GTA 4 now at max and that game doesn't like an overclocked card at all!, which a game like that would benefit from it


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> hi guys
> I want a 1500mhz overclock on my reference 980.
> but past 1475mhz the d3d driver keeps crashing @stock voltage which is 1,193v.
> unfortunately I cannot raise the voltage effectively.
> I've set it to +87mv but after some time it steps back to 1,193v.
> is that a normal behavior?
> I've maxxed power- and temperature target which are not getting touched at all.
> it never gets past 84°C temperature and 105% power.


it turns out this voltage throttling is part of the gpu boost 2.0 and I had to mod the bios to get it done.
seems quite strange to me. no I've set 1,22v as minimum within final boost stage and it works fine.
I'm very glad with the 980 series. What a great success.
Makes me kinda sad for AMD. Hopefully the got something comparable when Zen comes out for the all-AMD system.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Sorry, that's the one he gave me after I gave him my stock BIOS to mod that I listed above. I never checked it myself, I just took it for granted that he modded the BIOS I asked him to mod. Maybe he had one already modded. It does work very well with my GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards.


Thanks anyway









Does the BIOS downclock , down volt when not gaming or benching?
What are the default core and Mem values?

I'm still running the stock cooler, hope it will be fine with that BIOS


----------



## Zuhl3156

I think I see what happened. He just grabbed an earlier VBIOS from TechPowerup: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&did=10de-13c0--

Everything will work the same except you get higher boost due to unlocked voltage and TDP. You still can't undervolt it usng Afterburner but the slider will look that way. Set the voltage manually to 0 if it gets too hot but it shouldn't. I only cranked it up for benching and then dialed it back down to 1500 MHz for gaming. I'll try modding the newer VBIOS using that post that was linked earlier but it will take me some time to learn what I'm doing and test it on my own boards. You have enough Unique Reps to request Cyclops to mod your VBIOS for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the BIOS downclock , down volt when not gaming or benching?
> What are the default core and Mem values?
> 
> I'm still running the stock cooler, hope it will be fine with that BIOS


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I think I see what happened. He just grabbed an earlier VBIOS from TechPowerup: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&did=10de-13c0--
> 
> Everything will work the same except you get higher boost due to unlocked voltage and TDP. You still can't undervolt it usng Afterburner but the slider will look that way. Set the voltage manually to 0 if it gets too hot but it shouldn't. I only cranked it up for benching and then dialed it back down to 1500 MHz for gaming. I'll try modding the newer VBIOS using that post that was linked earlier but it will take me some time to learn what I'm doing and test it on my own boards. You have enough Unique Reps to request Cyclops to mod your VBIOS for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


I see. What clocks are you running for Gaming on your Core and Memory? Do you know what voltage that BIOS is fixed at?
I'll be testing the stock BIOS tonight to see where it throttles with a Overclock so i can have a better understanding.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I see. What clocks are you running for Gaming on your Core and Memory? Do you know what voltage that BIOS is fixed at?
> I'll be testing the stock BIOS tonight to see where it throttles with a Overclock so i can have a better understanding.


A boost of +146 in Afterburner gives me a 1500 MHz boost under load at 1.212 or 1.218v depending on which board I'm looking at. Boosting voltage to +.87 gives me 1.262v and 1526 MHz without changing the +146 clock boost in Afterburner. I boost my Memory Clock +250 for a nice even 8000 MHz total memory clock. I've found that Core Clock gives more noticeable performance gains than memory clock. Anything higher than +250 on my memory clock is not noticeable and makes my board reach its TDP limit sooner and limits how high I can take my Core clock. I think a lot of it has to do with the ASIC value of the GPU chip. My ASIC is 79.0 and 79.3 respectively giving me a nice even equal boost from both boards. The board that failed and needed RMA only had an ASIC of 64.0 and although I could add +175 in Afterburner the Core clock never went over 1487 MHz until I added voltage. After adding +.87 to the second failing board it would jump to 1509 MHz and immediately drop to 1496 MHz. For years we were told that ASIC didn't matter when overclocking but now EVGA is charging more money for Kingpin boards with higher ASIC. Go figure. I guess ASIC really does matter but nobody pays attention to it anymore or even measures it. A lower ASIC can be boosted more using Afterburner but the total boost clock rate won't go as high as a higher ASIC board. Just my observations.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> A boost of +146 in Afterburner gives me a 1500 MHz boost under load at 1.212 or 1.218v depending on which board I'm looking at. Boosting voltage to +.87 gives me 1.262v and 1526 MHz without changing the +146 clock boost in Afterburner. I boost my Memory Clock +250 for a nice even 8000 MHz total memory clock. I've found that Core Clock gives more noticeable performance gains than memory clock. Anything higher than +250 on my memory clock is not noticeable and makes my board reach its TDP limit sooner and limits how high I can take my Core clock. I think a lot of it has to do with the ASIC value of the GPU chip. My ASIC is 79.0 and 79.3 respectively giving me a nice even equal boost from both boards. The board that failed and needed RMA only had an ASIC of 64.0 and although I could add +175 in Afterburner the Core clock never went over 1487 MHz until I added voltage. After adding +.87 to the second failing board it would jump to 1509 MHz and immediately drop to 1496 MHz. For years we were told that ASIC didn't matter when overclocking but now EVGA is charging more money for Kingpin boards with higher ASIC. Go figure. I guess ASIC really does matter but nobody pays attention to it anymore or even measures it. A lower ASIC can be boosted more using Afterburner but the total boost clock rate won't go as high as a higher ASIC board. Just my observations.


I will do some testing later on my GPU. But those clocks seem quite good for gaming. Will push core first and see how much memory can do after








My ASIC last i remember was around 72%. On stock BIOS it Boosted to around 1500 Core, default Memory


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I will do some testing later on my GPU. But those clocks seem quite good for gaming. Will push core first and see how much memory can do after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC last i remember was around 72%. On stock BIOS it Boosted to around 1500 Core, default Memory


The 1500 Core clock gives me excellent gaming results. I average around 190 FPS in both BF3 and BF4 with every graphics setting available set to its maximum with perfect stability. I think MSI really nailed it with that stock BIOS. After I added the EK full coverage waterblocks I just wanted to see how far I could go with it and is the only reason I tried the modded BIOS. After I was done experimenting I reflashed the factory BIOS. MSI even gave me a tool to automatically flash that BIOS so that I could have matching versions on both boards. If you try the modded BIOS and want to flash the old BIOS back let me know and I will upload that file to my OneDrive account for you. It makes life a lot easier at least for me.


----------



## Madmaxneo

What waterblock/rad set up do you all recommend for the GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card if I were to go to water cooling?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What waterblock/rad set up do you all recommend for the GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card if I were to go to water cooling?


This thread covers the block http://www.overclock.net/t/1530608/gtx980-superclocked-acx-2-0-water-block/0_50

If you plan to water cool both cpu and gpu then a 360mm rad can get it done. For a gpu only loop I have seen a 120mm rad get the job done.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What waterblock/rad set up do you all recommend for the GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card if I were to go to water cooling?


EK has a full cover waterblock listed: http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1515
Be sure to get the backplate from EK too as it also aids in cooling the VRM if it is like my backplates.
Performance PCs carry most EK products in stock.

EVGA also has one listed but availability is questionable: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G980-B1

A single 240mm radiator keeps both of my GTX-980s below 40°C when gaming using this pump/res combo unit from Swiftech:
http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Reservoir-Integrated-High-Pressure/dp/B00OWL5LO8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_15?ie=UTF8&refRID=0G8PSCKKR7CWPAJY9QTV


----------



## toppas

do you guys have any experience with a fan stop for reference 980s with the radial fan?
is it possible? is it harmless?
I'd rather try it out by myself but within the oc testing I've already flashed the bios so often I feel kinda guilty.








thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> EK has a full cover waterblock listed: http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1515
> Be sure to get the backplate from EK too as it also aids in cooling the VRM if it is like my backplates.
> Performance PCs carry most EK products in stock.
> 
> EVGA also has one listed but availability is questionable: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G980-B1
> 
> A single 240mm radiator keeps both of my GTX-980s below 40°C when gaming using this pump/res combo unit from Swiftech:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Reservoir-Integrated-High-Pressure/dp/B00OWL5LO8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_15?ie=UTF8&refRID=0G8PSCKKR7CWPAJY9QTV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sounds awesome. But I may be only going with an additional radiator to help cool my single GTX 980. I have been told that my H240-X pump can handle cooling the CPU, motherboard, and the GPU just fine but it was recommended I get another rad for the gpu. I am not sure yet.

As of right now I am going with blue UV for my tubing and coolant for my CPU motherboard loop, but I was thinking a different color for the GPU (like red or a green) might be really cool looking.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sounds awesome. But I may be only going with an additional radiator to help cool my single GTX 980. I have been told that my H240-X pump can handle cooling the CPU, motherboard, and the GPU just fine but it was recommended I get another rad for the gpu. I am not sure yet.
> 
> As of right now I am going with blue UV for my tubing and coolant for my CPU motherboard loop, but I was thinking a different color for the GPU (like red or a green) might be really cool looking.


I was going to expand my H220 but I wanted larger hoses for better flow to my video boards and you can't change the fittings on a Swiftech AIO. I used the pump/res combo with an Apogee XL CPU block and temps were the same as the H220. When I found out I could 'stuff' another 240mm rad in the bottom of my case I decided to put the H220 back on the CPU and put my video boards on their own separate loop with larger hoses. It worked out very well for me. With my CPU at 55°C under load the air from the H220 is only slightly warm which is good while the air from my video board loop is like a blast furnace trying to keep two 50°C video boards cool.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sounds awesome. But I may be only going with an additional radiator to help cool my single GTX 980. I have been told that my H240-X pump can handle cooling the CPU, motherboard, and the GPU just fine but it was recommended I get another rad for the gpu. I am not sure yet.
> 
> As of right now I am going with blue UV for my tubing and coolant for my CPU motherboard loop, but I was thinking a different color for the GPU (like red or a green) might be really cool looking.


Green is a great Colour.

TCO


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Green is a great Colour.
> 
> TCO


Yeah Green is a possibility but we'll see. This is my first real modified loop. So I am going to start off simple, like with just distilled water then add some of the Mayhems X1 UV Blue Concentrate. I will not be adding my graphics at first but will in short time depending on a few things. I may just go with a separate loop all together just so I don't have to tear down my entire loop again. It all depends on the time I will have available when I get to doing this.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah Green is a possibility but we'll see. This is my first real modified loop. So I am going to start off simple, like with just distilled water then add some of the Mayhems X1 UV Blue Concentrate. I will not be adding my graphics at first but will in short time depending on a few things. *I may just go with a separate loop all together just so I don't have to tear down my entire loop again*. It all depends on the time I will have available when I get to doing this.


Completely understand, I just don't agree. Do it Right, Don't shortchange yourself.

TCO


----------



## Xipe

I have 2 980 reference of gigabyte. Wich bios donwload? THANKs.


----------



## acid1

I think u have internet too, so google it


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> I have 2 980 reference of gigabyte. Wich bios donwload? THANKs.


There is a whole page at TechPowerUp: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&did=10de-13c0--


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid1*
> 
> I think u have internet too, so google it


this is a GTX 980 owners club where we try to help each other and not come back with a rude reply to a question.


----------



## Rampage24

I picked up an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 off EVGA b-stock for $365 shipped. Been overclocking it and I'm at 1485mhz clock speed @ 1.212v. I had it at 1550mhz yesterday with the over voltage enabled to go to 1.262v but it would down clock and down volt on me a lot. I found the voltage dropping down to 1.187v at like 15xx mhz and got a lock up. I really want over 1500mhz but the downclocking on voltage is making it unstable.

Temps are fine and TDP is set to 124%. It will downclock even before it hits the 124% tdp. Gpu-z shows a green pwr as the reason though. For whatever reason 3dmark11 locks up 90% of the time even at stock speeds. Not a full lock, but the screen just freezes and it continues on with the bench and updates the screen when the next step of the bench starts. No issues with anything else though.

Got this in Unigine with it sets at 1485/7804.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rampage24*
> 
> I picked up an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 off EVGA b-stock for $365 shipped. Been overclocking it and I'm at 1485mhz clock speed @ 1.212v. I had it at 1550mhz yesterday with the over voltage enabled to go to 1.262v but it would down clock and down volt on me a lot. I found the voltage dropping down to 1.187v at like 15xx mhz and got a lock up. I really want over 1500mhz but the downclocking on voltage is making it unstable.
> 
> Temps are fine and TDP is set to 124%. It will downclock even before it hits the 124% tdp. Gpu-z shows a green pwr as the reason though. For whatever reason 3dmark11 locks up 90% of the time even at stock speeds. Not a full lock, but the screen just freezes and it continues on with the bench and updates the screen when the next step of the bench starts. No issues with anything else though.
> 
> Got this in Unigine with it sets at 1485/7804.


Good deal.
Flash BIOS and enjoy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid1*
> 
> I think u have internet too, so google it


Way to defend the community with your first post.
You can't google that and trust what comes up. Use you're own BIOS.

EDIT:
@Rampage
Here is a plethora of info about BIOS stuff.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I'm limited to 1.212 but since you're not, you can probably get better clocks than me.
If you have Samsung memory, 8000Mhz is all but guaranteed.


----------



## Xipe

I asked because there are many bios and i dont know wich get. I need one with tdp free and 1.3v....

Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rampage24*
> 
> I picked up an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 off EVGA b-stock for $365 shipped. Been overclocking it and I'm at 1485mhz clock speed @ 1.212v. I had it at 1550mhz yesterday with the over voltage enabled to go to 1.262v but it would down clock and down volt on me a lot. I found the voltage dropping down to 1.187v at like 15xx mhz and got a lock up. I really want over 1500mhz but the downclocking on voltage is making it unstable.
> 
> Temps are fine and TDP is set to 124%. It will downclock even before it hits the 124% tdp. Gpu-z shows a green pwr as the reason though. For whatever reason 3dmark11 locks up 90% of the time even at stock speeds. Not a full lock, but the screen just freezes and it continues on with the bench and updates the screen when the next step of the bench starts. No issues with anything else though.
> 
> Got this in Unigine with it sets at 1485/7804.


How are your temps before it starts downclocking and dropping voltage? Biggest reason I ask is thermal throttling can hit relatively early with Maxwell, and voltage doesn't produce the same mostly linear gains it did with Kepler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> I asked because there are many bios and i dont know wich get. I need one with tdp free and 1.3v....
> 
> Thanks


What temperature do you plan on running your card at? Cranking a good amount of voltage into the Maxwell architechture usually doesn't let it go further like the previous generation (Kepler) did, and usually winds up doing the exact opposite. Also, not all cards will let you unlock as far as 1.3V without hardmodding - for example, my own MSI Gaming 4G only goes to 1.275V or so while running a bios Cyclops nodded for me in his thread, but even then I almost never add extra voltage to the core.... Even when benching Firestrike Ultra.


----------



## Rampage24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How are your temps before it starts downclocking and dropping voltage? Biggest reason I ask is thermal throttling can hit relatively early with Maxwell, and voltage doesn't produce the same mostly linear gains it did with Kepler.


The temps all depend how I set the fan curve. I haven't seen anything that shows it's downclocking due to temp. I set a quiet fan curve and it got to about 69 degrees @ 40% fan speed. I also set it to a bit higher fan curve and can make it stay under about 62-63 degrees @ 70% speed. I haven't even bothered with trying 100% fan speed.

In Battlefield 4 it runs steady with no down clocking at all. Running Heaven benchmark and iRacing it jumps around a lot. Low voltage spikes are 1.187 the 2nd picture and goes to 1487 mhz at times which the graph looks dead solid on but it's not. I decided I wanted 1500mhz and using over voltage it goes to 1525.9. Only ran a few minutes on each to get a read but you get the idea of what it's doing now.

From battlefield


iRacing


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rampage24*
> 
> The temps all depend how I set the fan curve. I haven't seen anything that shows it's downclocking due to temp. I set a quiet fan curve and it got to about 69 degrees @ 40% fan speed. I also set it to a bit higher fan curve and can make it stay under about 62-63 degrees @ 70% speed. I haven't even bothered with trying 100% fan speed.
> 
> In Battlefield 4 it runs steady with no down clocking at all. Running Heaven benchmark and iRacing it jumps around a lot. Low voltage spikes are 1.187 the 2nd picture and goes to 1487 mhz at times which the graph looks dead solid on but it's not. I decided I wanted 1500mhz and using over voltage it goes to 1525.9. Only ran a few minutes on each to get a read but you get the idea of what it's doing now.
> 
> From battlefield
> 
> 
> iRacing


If I remember correctly, those green spikes in PerfCap Reason indicate you're hitting your Power Limit, which usually causes instability of some sort at best or can cause a driver crash if the program tries to pull even more resources at that time. Vince himself (aka K|ngp|n) has regularly stated in the Classified owners' club that additional voltage usually doesn't offer up that many gains at ambient temperatures with the Maxwell architechture. I know for my own card I've managed to push further with either no additional voltage or just a small amount extra. Going for max in Afterburner was always lower core speed (as well as bench scores) than the stock voltage.


----------



## Tim Drake

What size shim do I need for my reference GTX 980?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What size shim do I need for my reference GTX 980?


Do you mean thermal pads? Mine takes two different sizes, 1mm and .5mm


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Do you mean thermal pads? Mine takes two different sizes, 1mm and .5mm


No I meant shim to attach an AIO while keeping face plate.

Also, why different thicknesses? Could I not just get say 1mm for it all?


----------



## hertz9753

I'm going to use one of those so I can keep the stock mid plate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301693931889?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Tim Drake

Can I cut down the faceplate to fit my H110?

Would this do anything bad?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> No I meant shim to attach an AIO while keeping face plate.
> 
> Also, why different thicknesses? Could I not just get say 1mm for it all?


The memory chips take .5mm and the VRM take 1mm.
#1 = memory
#2 = VRM


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*


Ya I know this but why do the memory chips use smaller ones?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Ya I know this but why do the memory chips use smaller ones?


It's just the way the clearances were designed into the factory heatsinks.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Can I cut down the faceplate to fit my H110?
> 
> Would this do anything bad?


I cut the gpu opening bigger on my faceplate(midplate) to fit my uni block on with no problems so far. I took it all the way out to the small dots on the faceplate. Almost like they were a guideline to fit a block in there


----------



## KillerBee33

Can some one help me understand how to setup this Fan Profile in BIOS using Maxwell BIOS Tweaker 136?
Thanx.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I cut the gpu opening bigger on my faceplate(midplate) to fit my uni block on with no problems so far. I took it all the way out to the small dots on the faceplate. Almost like they were a guideline to fit a block in there


This is a huge help! Thank you!

How did you cut it open? As in what tool did you use?

And by dots, do you mean the screw holes?

Finally, what cooler did you change it to fit.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> This is a huge help! Thank you!
> 
> How did you cut it open? As in what tool did you use?
> 
> And by dots, do you mean the screw holes?
> 
> Finally, what cooler did you change it to fit.


not the screw holes but just some small indents in the faceplate (my reference one anyways) they are very small and close to each screw hole but you shouldn't need to cut into the actual screw holes. I used various dremel attachments to make it fit my supremacy vga universal block. Mostly grinding wheels and such. I don't have a ton of dremel experience. But do make sure you've got new thermal pads


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> This is a huge help! Thank you!
> 
> How did you cut it open? As in what tool did you use?
> 
> And by dots, do you mean the screw holes?
> 
> Finally, what cooler did you change it to fit.




I had to take mine out to these dimples, just until the dimples were completely gone for the EK supremacy VGA block, which has a 49.5mm copper block according to their spec sheet. I'm not sure of the block size on the h110, couldn't find it


----------



## Waleh

Hello wonderful people! I am building a new system in the near future and have been going back and forth on which GPU to use. This is a mini-ITX system that is very small (the case is the Sugo SG13). I want to use a GTX980 in this build as I know it will fit (just barely! I have 0 mm of spare room







but it has been done). Specifically, it looks like only the EVGA models will fit. I was thinking of getting the EVGA Superclocked Blower card (04G-P4-2982-KR). Specifically, I want this card because it will blow hot air out of this tiny case rather than dump it in. My question is, how are the temps and noise levels of this card for those who own it? Would be it better to get the SSC ACX 2.0 instead? I just think that a blower card is better in such a small form factor. Thanks!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello wonderful people! I am building a new system in the near future and have been going back and forth on which GPU to use. This is a mini-ITX system that is very small (the case is the Sugo SG13). I want to use a GTX980 in this build as I know it will fit (just barely! I have 0 mm of spare room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it has been done). Specifically, it looks like only the EVGA models will fit. I was thinking of getting the EVGA Superclocked Blower card (04G-P4-2982-KR). Specifically, I want this card because it will blow hot air out of this tiny case rather than dump it in. My question is, how are the temps and noise levels of this card for those who own it? Would be it better to get the SSC ACX 2.0 instead? I just think that a blower card is better in such a small form factor. Thanks!


I think it mostly depends on what you will be using your new build for. If its primary purpose is a HTPC then the clocks will rarely go over 1190 MHz and fan noise will be minimal. On the other hand if you will be gaming the temps rise and your fan noise could be horendous with a blower type video board. That case looks like it has plenty of airflow with all of the vents in the sides so an ACX dual fan cooler might be the way to go. The members at EVGA forums could probably give you more detailed info about the differences: http://forums.evga.com/


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I think it mostly depends on what you will be using your new build for. If its primary purpose is a HTPC then the clocks will rarely go over 1190 MHz and fan noise will be minimal. On the other hand if you will be gaming the temps rise and your fan noise could be horendous with a blower type video board. That case looks like it has plenty of airflow with all of the vents in the sides so an ACX dual fan cooler might be the way to go. The members at EVGA forums could probably give you more detailed info about the differences: http://forums.evga.com/


Thanks very much! This build will be for gaming primarily. I think you're right, there should be enough venting for an ACX cooler. I will definitely check of the EVGA forums. Thanks!


----------



## arrow0309

Finally got my bios mod (G1 Gaming F51 modded to MUMOD v1.1) and happy with the results, rocking at 1551/8000!









Her you can find all of my "default" oc (1531/7000) and extra oc benchmarks:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2260

Took me a lot of time to do all these stability tests, still need to intensively test in gaming (if I could only find all of the time to dedicate)









Btw:
whaddya think? I'm fine at 1551/8000? Does it make any sense to continue with the mem oc (hynix on my 980)?
Talking about the mem oc cause the gpu, won't increase any score (in most of the benchmarks I've tested) on the higher (1571) gpu oc.
We're getting pretty much of its (architecture) limits?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I've noticed a definite improvement in gaming FPS when upping my Memory Clock by +250 for a total of 8000 MHz but never bothered trying anything higher. I find that raising my Core Clock gives me more performance increase than the Memory Clock so I focus mainly on how high I can get my Core Clock without wasting my TDP limit on my Memory Clock. Let me know what you find. I'd be interested in seeing your results. I've had my Core Clock as high as 1620 MHz with a modded VBIOS but I only did that for a few benchmarks before I reflashed back to stock. I get really good FPS in every game running at 1500 MHz Core and 8000 MHz Memory. Right now I have SLI disabled and still average 175 FPS in BF3 with all video settings at their maximum.


----------



## Tamuro

Is there any mods that one can do to the 980 to remove some of the power saving in Maxwell? Like to the bios or the board itself? I have been getting some slight stutter in every game I've played and have tried just about everything in the book. I have read about the Maxwell based GPU power savings and stuttering possibly due to it.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Is there any mods that one can do to the 980 to remove some of the power saving in Maxwell? Like to the bios or the board itself? I have been getting some slight stutter in every game I've played and have tried just about everything in the book. I have read about the Maxwell based GPU power savings and stuttering possibly due to it.


There is always a way!

Read this to learn how to do the flash. The video is short and on point.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

And read this to learn how to mod your BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

My 980 @ 1500/8100Mhz is such an improvement over stock clocks. Best modification of my rig hands down was the BIOS (Flashed BIOS>Delidded CPU)







.
GPU also runs 1500Mhz constantly under any 3D load which helps stop the stuttering. (clocking from say 1000 to1300Mhz makes a tad of stutter)

I'm assuming you OC your CPU too.
You can disable SpeedStepping while enabling C-States to force a constant clock speed but still scale the voltage according to load. (at idle I'm at 4.5Ghz with 0.000v)
Forcing a clock like this helps quite a bit when the CPU load fluctuates alot. (gaming)


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Is there any mods that one can do to the 980 to remove some of the power saving in Maxwell? Like to the bios or the board itself? I have been getting some slight stutter in every game I've played and have tried just about everything in the book. I have read about the Maxwell based GPU power savings and stuttering possibly due to it.


I wouldn't recommend running your video board with the clocks locked at max all of the time. This VBIOS looks promising but I haven't personally tried it yet:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1534589/msi-gtx-980-gaming-mod-bios

The Power Limits and Voltage have been increased and easily adjusted to your liking using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## galletabah

HI, can anyone help me?
what BIOS i need for a gtx 980 ref?
my bios is: 84.04.1f.00.02


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> HI, can anyone help me?
> what BIOS i need for a gtx 980 ref?
> my bios is: 84.04.1f.00.02


What's wrong with that BIOS? Why would you need something different?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> What's wrong with that BIOS? Why would you need something different?


i want more clock
my gpu only do 1490mhz on core
i want unlock vcore and turbo boost for overclock it with my new ek waterblock


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> i want more clock
> my gpu only do 1490mhz on core
> i want unlock vcore and turbo boost for overclock it with my new ek waterblock


Here is a thread where you can ask to have your BIOS modded: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Here is a thread where you can ask to have your BIOS modded: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Thanks


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> i want more clock
> my gpu only do 1490mhz on core
> i want unlock vcore and turbo boost for overclock it with my new ek waterblock


If it makes any difference but its still nice to have 1500Mhz+ in game stable. I have a reconditioned EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 and its not so good. It will bench all day @ 1550+ Mhz though its NOT game stable, damn benches, thought i won the silicon lottery at first. Any how, got game stable OC on it playing Far Cry 4 with ultra settings (80-120FPS) no AA yesterday for well over 3 hours @ 1484Mhz Core, i decided I won't flash it, i'm probably going to sell it and grab a 980TI seen some benches its on par with 2x GTX980 SLI in some cases. I want to be playing some good looking single player titles maxed out in the future, still blown away how good Farcry looks, not a fan honest











This screen shot turned out funky i'm running too monitors.

ASIC quality is 68.3%
Custom curve 50°c = 40%
For those intrested


----------



## Zuhl3156

I don't worry about benchmarks too much any more except to compare different drivers. I'm more interested in stable performance when playing a game. Far Cry 4 is one of my favorites and it does look great. I get similar FPS when playing Far Cry 4 on a single video board. 1500 is just a nice round number and not a necessity.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I don't worry about benchmarks too much any more except to compare different drivers. I'm more interested in stable performance when playing a game. Far Cry 4 is one of my favorites and it does look great. I get similar FPS when playing Far Cry 4 on a single video board. 1500 is just a nice round number and not a necessity.


With you on that, but I tend to put all my GPUs through the folding burn. They got to survive two weeks 24/7 folding before I consider them good.









The little 960 though on 24/7 duty full time at 1495MHz atm, aiming for over 1500MHz after I put a water cooler on it.
980 I have only manage 1485MHz, but think its air cooler not able to get enough heat off. Planning to maybe water cool it soon too.

Got to say they make great space heaters. 60C sure makes a lot of hot air.









Think the only thing that beat them was when I had a 7970 that fold 24/7. Wooo, 68C made great space heater.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I remember the 780 Classy days where factory oc was faar awat from maximum oc









My 980 that is in my dedicated folding rig is running 1405mhz completely stock. I think that is pretty good ^^


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I remember the 780 Classy days where factory oc was faar awat from maximum oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 that is in my dedicated folding rig is running 1405mhz completely stock. I think that is pretty good ^^


Yeah, that is pretty good. It's been so long I don't even remember what my board's stock clock rate was. I've been Folding for the past few days at 1500 Mhz. Broke the 38 million point barrier earlier today. I'm going to try to keep going until I hit the 40 million mark.


----------



## defender80s

GPUZ validation. I have two EVGA 980s (2982 SC version) in SLI


----------



## SeekerZA

Anyone using EK Universal GPU blocks on there 980? If so how are your temps and by how much more could you overclock?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Anyone using EK Universal GPU blocks on there 980? If so how are your temps and by how much more could you overclock?


The only person I am aware of using universal GPU watercooling blocks is 'hallowen' at EVGA forums but I don't remember if he is using EK or Swiftech.


----------



## SDhydro

Ek universal waterblock works great. Prob wont get more than 20mhz going unde watar though. My loop has two 360 rads and temps never hit 40c.


----------



## SeekerZA

40C is quite good. Have you got a Picture of your setup? What OC , volts are you currently running with it?


----------



## SDhydro

Its not currently in a case.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Anyone using EK Universal GPU blocks on there 980? If so how are your temps and by how much more could you overclock?


i am using the ek supremacy vga universal on my980 reference. As far as oc goes i get 1500mhz and 8050 mem at 1.256v and never go over 40c unless im stressing both cpu and gpu for over 30min (I've only got a 120mm and a slim 240mm) i like it a lot but actually just ordered a full block for the aesthetics. Pictures in my profile. It's about the same oc i had before,just not at 85c load


----------



## SeekerZA

The load temps is what i'm after. I'll most likely have 2 fans blowing over as well. Hoping to maybe squeeze a few more MHz out of the Core.


----------



## SDhydro

I run 1520mhz core 24/7 stock volts. Mem is 8200 1.7v i think.

Ive hit 1700mhz under water before but with 1.4+ volts for benching. Gtx980 doesnt put out much heat.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> The load temps is what i'm after. I'll most likely have 2 fans blowing over as well. Hoping to maybe squeeze a few more MHz out of the Core.


i kept mine contained under the stock shroud and used the blower fan for mem and vrm temps.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Does anybody know the exact thread pitch and size of the screws I need for this radiator? It was a gift and came without any hardware to attach the fans. It is a Monsta 360.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Tried installing the 358.50 (Or W/e) and at the end of the "Install" It keeps telling me a C++ Error in which I am forced to have to redownload the Driver. Am I doing something wrong.

TCO

EDIT: Just installed new driver through Geforce Exp on my 780 at Work. No Problems. Done in one Try.

The 980 Sc in Sli at home are Giving me the Problems.

EDIT 2: Downloaded the driver to a Flash Drive... And I guess trying to install it from the Actual File I might have the Option of a "Clean Install" When I try to install it on the computer?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Does anybody know the exact thread pitch and size of the screws I need for this radiator? It was a gift and came without any hardware to attach the fans. It is a Monsta 360.



from manufacturers site.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Is M3 a standard size or are there different pitch variations? I have 16 screws on my current 240 radiator I can use in a pinch.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Is M3 a standard size or are there different pitch variations? I have 16 screws on my current 240 radiator I can use in a pinch.


it's a standard size, your other screws should work fine, but I always make sure of the length as you don't want screws going into the radiator cores.
some radiators the cores don't have a plate behind the mounting holes and can damage them.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it's a standard size, your other screws should work fine, but I always make sure of the length as you don't want screws going into the radiator cores.
> some radiators the cores don't have a plate behind the mounting holes and can damage them.


The other screws will be perfect then. I just worry about Metric screws and their different pitch variety of 1.0, 1.25 and 1.5. Amazon wants $6.99 for a package of six. No thanks, Amazon.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> The other screws will be perfect then. I just worry about Metric screws and their different pitch variety of 1.0, 1.25 and 1.5. Amazon wants $6.99 for a package of six. No thanks, Amazon.


don't know where you live but I always get my hardware at Lowes or Home Depot cheap.


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Does anybody know the exact thread pitch and size of the screws I need for this radiator? It was a gift and came without any hardware to attach the fans. It is a Monsta 360.


You need M3-0.5 screws with other Alphacool rads, I assume the Monsta is the same,


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't know where you live but I always get my hardware at Lowes or Home Depot cheap.


There's an Auto Zone a block away if I get desperate.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> There's an Auto Zone a block away if I get desperate.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! autozone. but I know what you are saying, auto parts stores now days don't anything but oil and car soap and batteries.
but if you gotta go there then you gotta.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> There's an Auto Zone a block away if I get desperate.


Well then, in that case you could get yourself a small car radiator and work up something that will keep just about any GPU cool at it's highest OC. That is if your mechanically inclined enough to do so.......

But I seriously doubt that Autozone carries screws as small as an M3. In fact one of the local hardware stores (Menard's) around here doesn't even have them. In fact the last time I checked Lowe's they didn't have them either,


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Well then, in that case you could get yourself a small car radiator and work up something that will keep just about any GPU cool at it's highest OC. That is if your mechanically inclined enough to do so.......
> 
> But I seriously doubt that Autozone carries screws as small as an M3. In fact one of the local hardware stores (Menard's) around here doesn't even have them. In fact the last time I checked Lowe's they didn't have them either,


that stinks, the Lowes by me has just about every type of screws , nuts, bolts, etc. they have brass, stainless, zinc, and even some nickle plated but not much of those.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that stinks, the Lowes by me has just about every type of screws , nuts, bolts, etc. they have brass, stainless, zinc, and even some nickle plated but not much of those.


Tell me about it. It is hard to find anything in my area related to DIY PC stuff. Even the local Radio Shack closed down. Though in truth Radio Shack is more of an electronics DIY than a PC DIY. Well in truth they turned into more of a cell phone store than anything.... You'd think they would grab the DIY market (electronics, PC, and anything related) by the horns and at least have small sections for each.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Tell me about it. It is hard to find anything in my area related to DIY PC stuff. Even the local Radio Shack closed down. Though in truth Radio Shack is more of an electronics DIY than a PC DIY. Well in truth they turned into more of a cell phone store than anything.... You'd think they would grab the DIY market (electronics, PC, and anything related) by the horns and at least have small sections for each.


Just imagine how good radio shack would do if they emptied all their stores and restocked them with mother boards, cpu's, gpu's cases, water cooling blocks, pumps, radiators, you get the idea.
If they did it nationwide then they could a good price on the parts and then pass the savings onto the consumer.
change the name to DIY Computer Shack. Now I'm just talking crazy


----------



## hertz9753

Then they would charge over retail for rebranded computer hardware because it is Realistic and Optimus.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Just imagine how good radio shack would do if they emptied all their stores and restocked them with mother boards, cpu's, gpu's cases, water cooling blocks, pumps, radiators, you get the idea.
> If they did it nationwide then they could a good price on the parts and then pass the savings onto the consumer.
> change the name to DIY Computer Shack. Now I'm just talking crazy


They could sell PC DIY stuff like you mention above but they would need to do more than that. Just sticking to one DIY type of product would not help them at all. Microcenter is basically what you suggested. They only have a few stores and they aren't doing that great as it was the same for CompUSA back in the 90's. Radio shack needs to push more into the different branches of DIY like in smart homes, PC's, arduino kits. and so on. That would be the equivalent of what Radio Shack was in the 70's in its heyday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Then they would charge over retail for rebranded computer hardware because it is Realistic and Optimus.


Really. Honestly they need to back away from all that crap they make themselves and sell. Optimus is their own brand and it honestly sucks along with some of the other things they have come out with recently like bluetooth speakers. None of their self branded stuff lasts and they do not have good warranties either. I know I usually purchase something from them once every few years.........


----------



## hertz9753

The Optimus speakers used to be pretty good. I use a pair of modded Pro 77's on my desk. I bought them 1996.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have some Radio Shack Pro-35A headphones that have really good sound quality and awesome bass too. They're still going strong after 10+ years.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Sometimes their equipment does last but on average the stuff they produce does not last long. I purchased a bluetooth speaker last year and within 7 months one of the capacitors blew. It would no longer charge because of it. I have had various other pieces of tech from Radio Shack to include a set of Optimus speakers years ago. The thing about the speakers is I had thought they sounded great but when I replaced them with a pair of speakers (Pioneer, I think) that cost about the same they literally blew away the Optimus ones.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Just imagine how good radio shack would do if they emptied all their stores and restocked them with mother boards, cpu's, gpu's cases, water cooling blocks, pumps, radiators, you get the idea.
> If they did it nationwide then they could a good price on the parts and then pass the savings onto the consumer.
> change the name to DIY Computer Shack. Now I'm just talking crazy


They wouldn't last long if they tried that. The market share isn't big enough for walk-in customers especially customers that actually know what they're doing. Before you know it every Tom, Dick, Harry, and their cousins would be trying their hand at something they have no business doing. They would be burning out parts left and right and returning them for refunds because they didn't work right. I can't even begin to imagine how many motherboards would be returned because of bent pins in the CPU sockets.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> They wouldn't last long if they tried that. The market share isn't big enough for walk-in customers especially customers that actually know what they're doing. Before you know it every Tom, Dick, Harry, and their cousins would be trying their hand at something they have no business doing. They would be burning out parts left and right and returning them for refunds because they didn't work right. I can't even begin to imagine how many motherboards would be returned because of bent pins in the CPU sockets.


Sad but True.







Besides I like when a new part I ordered comes to my house from my online order, it's like Christmas opening the box.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Sad but True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I like when a new part I ordered comes to my house from my online order, it's like Christmas opening the box.


I hear you! I love getting stuff in the mail like that! I try to order something every week though with the holidays approaching I have to tone it down a little....lol.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't know where you live but I always get my hardware at Lowes or Home Depot cheap.


ACE hardware stores are sweet if they near by. Especially if looking for metrics and DIY in general.

They actually beat out the Lowes and Home Depot back home in AL. Small store but way better hardware selection.
Think it because of all the farm lands back home and the DIY personalities there. I ain't kidding I have seen some people pull off some crazy fixes on stuff back home. Just sucks there no computer stores worth a dang though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ACE hardware stores are sweet if they near by. Especially if looking for metrics and DIY in general.
> 
> They actually beat out the Lowes and Home Depot back home in AL. Small store but way better hardware selection.
> Think it because of all the farm lands back home and the DIY personalities there. I ain't kidding I have seen some people pull off some crazy fixes on stuff back home. Just sucks there no computer stores worth a dang though.


I always forget about ace hardware as they are 15 miles from me, I have a really good place 2 miles from my house but they are only open Monday - Friday, they are called Tacoma Screw, theres one by me and then their main building in Tacoma. all they sell is commercial grade screws, nuts, bolts, washers etc. I use them mostly for hardware on my race car.


----------



## Artah

Anyone ever heard of an EVGA 980 SC with an EVGA Titan X cooler installed? I'm wondering if it is supposed to fit. Thnx for the info.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Anyone ever heard of an EVGA 980 SC with an EVGA Titan X cooler installed? I'm wondering if it is supposed to fit. Thnx for the info.


I was going to try this with a 980ti cooler (same as titan x) but the dude with the 980ti stood me up so I never got it to try
edit: it should fit though if I'm correct


----------



## Crispybagel

I'm playing wow at the highest settings and my 980 is using 1.8GB of my video memory but i've seen on GPU-Z that my card goes up to 99% load while playing, doesnt seem right to me, any1 knows why?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> I'm playing wow at the highest settings and my 980 is using 1.8GB of my video memory but i've seen on GPU-Z that my card goes up to 99% load while playing, doesnt seem right to me, any1 knows why?


It means that your video board is being utilized to its fullest. This is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> I'm playing wow at the highest settings and my 980 is using 1.8GB of my video memory but i've seen on GPU-Z that my card goes up to 99% load while playing, doesnt seem right to me, any1 knows why?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that your video board is being utilized to its fullest. This is a good thing in my opinion.
Click to expand...

^This. The 1.8GB will mostly be filled with textures in use, or waiting to be used, and is not directly related to core usage. I am actually surprised to hear that WoW eats 1.8GB, I would think that for its age it would use significantly less. But like Zhul pointed out, if you are maxing out your cards core, then you are getting your moneys worth...


----------



## arrow0309

Could you guys someone give me a hand please:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2400#post_24580505

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2400#post_24581762


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Could you guys someone give me a hand please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2400#post_24580505
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2400#post_24581762


That's an awful lot of boost on your Memory Clock. I never boost over +250 as I can't see any benefit with anything higher. Try lowering your Memory Clock and focus more on overclocking your Core Clock.


----------



## arrow0309

Yep but I've been rs stable for hours and hours on bench / stress tests and even gaming in the last month, at 1551/8000
This seems to be a sftware thingie, now it won't let me play at 7500 memory clock, after 15' or so it goes down to 6000 but that's not all, my gpu loads instantly to 100% also increasing my memory mb and te memory controller load but the game starts to stutter like hell.
Consider that I'm using a modified bios with 1.275v and increased tdp and power on the pcie but I'm under water, the temps are never exceeding 43-44 C

And how come it won't even let me increase the slider to go and increase the memory any more?

Quote:

_"One other thing I've noticed (even before I was gonna start playing TW3) trying to oc with the nvidia inspector:
so, after the first oc (1531 default gpu, voltage and the other two sliders maxed and the memory to 7500) I was trying a second one starting from the first one but applying to the new clocks (1551/8000) was not possible as the memory slider was always remaining at its 7500 value"_

Could even be a virus or it's just the windows 10 driving me crazy, I'm seriously thinking to downgrade to windows 8.1


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I don't worry about benchmarks too much any more except to compare different drivers. I'm more interested in stable performance when playing a game. Far Cry 4 is one of my favorites and it does look great. I get similar FPS when playing Far Cry 4 on a single video board. 1500 is just a nice round number and not a necessity.


A few days later I was inching to flash just to see what the cards capable of with out the limits, got Mr-Dark to hustle me up a 1500 template as i was in a hurry, my card is absolute game stable. I haven't had time to OC more so probably i'll create my own ROM over the weekend and test it for max game stability.

Single player Crysis 3 with a texture pack incoming, happy days.


----------



## arrow0309

So, I had to reinstall windows 10 to get rid of the weird above issue
Right now I'm on the G1 Gaming's stock bios (F51) and was trying to overclock a little less (with the nvidia inspector).
I'm playing TW3 with the newest 358.87 whql
In order to get around 1500 gpu (7500 on memory) I had to slightly increase the voltage by +25mv, getting a 1.237 vcore (I don't want to push more for now) but after some 20-30' of playing I'm getting a grey screen.
Try to either increase to +37.5mv or lower the gpu clock to 1497 but it still ends up with the grey freeze screen.
Let's say I'm gonna leave the +25mv only and try to lower some more the gpu clock.
But do you guys confirm me that is the gpu clock too high (or voltage too less) to cause the instability?
It can't be the memory, since I was benching (and even playing some other games) before at 8000, am I right?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> So, I had to reinstall windows 10 to get rid of the weird above issue
> Right now I'm on the G1 Gaming's stock bios (F51) and was trying to overclock a little less (with the nvidia inspector).
> I'm playing TW3 with the newest 358.87 whql
> In order to get around 1500 gpu (7500 on memory) I had to slightly increase the voltage by +25mv, getting a 1.237 vcore (I don't want to push more for now) but after some 20-30' of playing I'm getting a grey screen.
> Try to either increase to +37.5mv or lower the gpu clock to 1497 but it still ends up with the grey freeze screen.
> Let's say I'm gonna leave the +25mv only and try to lower some more the gpu clock.
> But do you guys confirm me that is the gpu clock too high (or voltage too less) to cause the instability?
> It can't be the memory, since I was benching (and even playing some other games) before at 8000, am I right?


It could be that your gpu just want hold a stable overclock that high. Mine can bench at 1580/8100 but is only game stable around 1480/8000 or so. Its just a matter of getting lucky on the silicon lottery. If you are getting crashes/grey screens then the only option is to add voltage and try again.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Hi everybody!

I got a new Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming a few weeks ago. It came with a 65,9% ASIC.

After a lot of testing and overclocking I created a F42 custom BIOS myself with Maxwell Bios Tweaker following the tutorials here on the forum, disabling boost, raising voltage to 1.25v and overclocking by default to 1545/2003. Then with MSI Afterburner I just raised power limit to 150% and also raised GPU clock a little bit more by 20 mhz to reach the right now stable 1565/2003 as seen on the screenshots below.

  

The temperatures were crazy, above 90ºC, so I created a very aggressive fan profile in MSI Afterburner.



Now the GPU when not used stays at 45º C and when playing it can go from 70ºC to 80ºC. I always play with headphones so I don't mind the fans noise.

I'm not seeing artifacts at all, for now. The card is rock solid. 100% stable. If I overclock to 1585/2003 I start to see some artifacts and glitches but can play OK. The maximum overclock I can get is 1605/2003 but games will crash after one minute.







Do you think such overclock, 1565/2003 for daily gaming, can hurt the life of my card?

Thank you very much.


----------



## meadyboy113

BIOS HELP REQUEST

Hi, I have a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 GV-N980WF3OC-4GD with GV-N980WF3OC-4GD.F50 BIOS. I'm trying to flash GV-N980WF3OC-4GD F51, N980WO4DD.F51 / N980WO4DP.F51 but i get a 0x2000000C err code which means absolutely nothing to me, could somebody steer me in the right way to facilitate this? As some of you may well know with Gigabyte BIOS version variants are a debacle.

Many Thanks
Richard


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> BIOS HELP REQUEST
> 
> Hi, I have a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 GV-N980WF3OC-4GD with GV-N980WF3OC-4GD.F50 BIOS. I'm trying to flash GV-N980WF3OC-4GD F51, N980WO4DD.F51 / N980WO4DP.F51 but i get a 0x2000000C err code which means absolutely nothing to me, could somebody steer me in the right way to facilitate this? As some of you may well know with Gigabyte BIOS version variants are a debacle.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Richard


You need to unzip the contents of the BIOS folder. Did you right-click on the zip folder and select 'Extract all'?


----------



## supersf

Hi,

Why with *EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0* when I overclock it +85 core I can see some artifacts (black blinking) in Fire Strike (even if I rise the voltage +81mV and TPD target 124%, Temp target 85).

I cannot pass +85Mhz without artifacts in this test. +74 OK, +80 OK with +6mV, +85Mhz artifacts (sometimes) no matter what (+81 mV).

Furmark crashing OpenGL driver at +90Mhz, no matter of voltage and TPD target.

And in Valley/Heaven even at +105Mhz there is no artifacts at all.

ASIC = 70%.

ps. memory is +500 without issues.

Thanks


----------



## meadyboy113

yes, to select the .F51 file, what is the 0x2000000C err code, thanks


----------



## meadyboy113

I get Flash BIOS failed! ErrCode=0x2000000C


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> I get Flash BIOS failed! ErrCode=0x2000000C


Did you type the command *nvflash --protectoff*


----------



## meadyboy113

Ive been using GIGABYTE VGA @BIOS


----------



## TheADLA

My max. I'm happy with it








I7 4790K @ 4.6 Ghz all Cores (MSI B85-G43 Gaming)
MSI GTX 980 Gaming +165 Core and +200 Memory (Elpida







) playing @1080p runs without any crash in games.


----------



## meadyboy113

I just tried with nvflash and it says it has to be .nvr or .rom. Why does gigabyte provide .F51 file extention


----------



## ace ventura069

Little question for the pro's here. I can buy 2 gtx 980 g1 for for 700euro complete in box and are respectevly
4 and 8 months old. And they are in perfect condition....

Should i buy these or get 1 980ti ?,?

My setup:
I7 4790k
Asus maximus vII formula
8gb 1600 ram
Ocz zx 1000 watt supply

Only playing @1080 P

What would be my best choice?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> Little question for the pro's here. I can buy 2 gtx 980 g1 for for 700euro complete in box and are respectevly
> 4 and 8 months old. And they are in perfect condition....
> 
> Should i buy these or get 1 980ti ?,?
> 
> My setup:
> I7 4790k
> Asus maximus vII formula
> 8gb 1600 ram
> Ocz zx 1000 watt supply
> 
> Only playing @1080 P
> 
> What would be my best choice?


Single card setups are always supperior in reliability, and with only being a little slower than a pair of 980s, the TI is the clear choice in my eyes. Many games have poor/non existent scaling for multiple cards.

I own 2x 980s. I wouldnt trade them for a single TI, but for 1080p, a TI will be more than enough, and will cause fewer headaches than a multi-GPU setup.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> Little question for the pro's here. I can buy 2 gtx 980 g1 for for 700euro complete in box and are respectevly
> 4 and 8 months old. And they are in perfect condition....
> 
> Should i buy these or get 1 980ti ?,?
> 
> My setup:
> I7 4790k
> Asus maximus vII formula
> 8gb 1600 ram
> Ocz zx 1000 watt supply
> 
> Only playing @1080 P
> 
> What would be my best choice?


I'd get the ti and you can get a second for SLI later if you want. At least that way you know that you're getting something that hasn't been abused or tampered with.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> I can buy 2 gtx 980 g1 ...
> Only playing @1080


One GTX 980 would be plenty if you have only a 1080p display. A 980 TI gives you plenty of room for growth when upgrade displays.

Speaking as someone with three GTX 980 and playing with only 1080p surround displays, it's stupidly overkill until I upgrade displays.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I can run any game at Ultra settings on a single board and keep my FPS over 150 in BF3 or BF4. I rarely enable SLI as I am usually Folding on my secondary board.


----------



## supersf

2x980 is much, much faster:





New games support SLI pretty well. Old games maybe not, but even 1x980 will run them at 60+ fps in 1440p.

If you want to play in 3440x1440 or 4K - you need two card, 980 Ti is not enough for 60fps.

So, if the price of 2x980 = 1x980Ti, go for SLI. If the money not a problem - go for 2x980Ti.


----------



## ace ventura069

Thx for all the answers. I have that budget now. Thats why
I asked. Its the 2 980's or one ti. I realy like having 2 cards because i have a corsair 760t otherwise it would look empty
I think inside the case. I don't know if my wife would let me buy
A second ti in future to sli if i go for the ti. Thats why im leaning more towards the 2 980's for the same price now.even if i know i don't need it.
I just want to have it lol


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Guys,
i am new here and a few days ago i bought a gigabyte g1 980, so i Overclocked my gpu to following settings present in the screenshot, which are working fine for now and i dont plan on increasing them, tell me is my PSU more than enough, following are my specs,sorry guys im new to all this overclock stuff

CPU: i7-3770 at 3.9 Ghz(non-k)
Ram=16gb 1600mhz
Motherboard=Asrock B75m
*PSU:Corsair VS650*
Cpu cooler:Corsair h55 hydro series


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> i am new here and a few days ago i bought a gigabyte g1 980, so i Overclocked my gpu to following settings present in the screenshot, which are working fine for now and i dont plan on increasing them, tell me is my PSU more than enough, following are my specs,sorry guys im new to all this overclock stuff
> 
> CPU: i7-3770 at 3.9 Ghz(non-k)
> Ram=16gb 1600mhz
> Motherboard=Asrock B75m
> *PSU:Corsair VS650*
> Cpu cooler:Corsair h55 hydro series


one thing to do is go in afterburner settings and unlock core voltage then put the slider at max, don't worry it won't over volt the gpu as the bios will only allow what Gigabyte set it for but will help your OC to be more stable.
I run mine maxed on both my GTX 980 and GTX 970.
as for psu yours should be fine as it provides 50A on the 12v power to the gpu


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Thanks man i unlocked my voltage control and took it to +87 which is the maximum as you said ...again thanks a bunch


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks man i unlocked my voltage control and took it to +87 which is the maximum as you said ...again thanks a bunch


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


im sorry i have another slight problem, i play league of legends its not a heavy game as you know but the funny part is when i ever set my overclock setting on my MSI AB,the game would always crash it would happen on both my 980 and 970, even after two driver updates,its just so confusing a silly light game like league of legends would make the screen grey and the driver crash, and everything would be fine in games like GTAV or witcher 3 on OC settings,, i have no idea what to do tbt


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> im sorry i have another slight problem, i play league of legends its not a heavy game as you know but the funny part is when i ever set my overclock setting on my MSI AB,the game would always crash it would happen on both my 980 and 970, even after two driver updates,its just so confusing a silly light game like league of legends would make the screen grey and the driver crash, and everything would be fine in games like GTAV or witcher 3 on OC settings,, i have no idea what to do tbt


Yes I have a couple games that use very little gpu but will crash also with any of my OC settings but benchmark is fine.
then I have games that work my gpu hard and they won't crash with the same OC.
and then other games run fine with any OC, when I run my GTX 970 at 1605mhz only one of my 60+ steam games will TDR in less than 5 mins, if I lower the OC to 1575mhz it runs great. OC is just luck sometimes with certain games and programs.
I was always told the best test for your OC is games, but no one has ever specified what types of games.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Yes I have a couple games that use very little gpu but will crash also with any of my OC settings but benchmark is fine.
> then I have games that work my gpu hard and they won't crash with the same OC.
> and then other games run fine with any OC, when I run my GTX 970 at 1605mhz only one of my 60+ steam games will TDR in less than 5 mins, if I lower the OC to 1575mhz it runs great. OC is just luck sometimes with certain games and programs.
> I was always told the best test for your OC is games, but no one has ever specified what types of games.


Any game that is full of candy (GTA, Farcry, SOM, just loads of graphics). Run them with 4 x DSR.
Heaven is nice because you can run it at 4k+ on a loop.

Project CARS and Farcry 4 can find CPU instability really fast.


----------



## Zuhl3156

*SauronTheGreat*, you should find the best stable OC for all of your games without the need to change anything. Benchmarks are only good for comparing driver performance.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Recently I was in a bit of a situation when my PC suddenly shut it self down twice while I was playing a game on OC settings,and *''I got this error Unexpected Kernal mode trap(nvlddmkm.sys)''* and my windows 10 ( I thought for a while this was happening due to the recent major Win10 update), it kept on booting over and over to make it stop I had to take off all the cables, remove the rams and place them back, so my system could start up properly, after doing a bit of research on the internet I found out this happens when you have a bad ram or a GPU hardware or driver problem. So, I downloaded this memory test tool ''memtest86'' which had to uploaded on a USB with this image writing software to make the USB bootable, and it ran for almost 90 mins and finally I found out my RAMS were fine, than I uninstalled the GPU driver ( fallout4 one) and installed the previous one (blackops3 one), then on stock clocks I ran furmark stress test on 1080p preset for 20 mins, I also played GTAV , blackops 3 and batman arkham origins for more than an hour and everything is fine now.

I am so confused by all this that a stupid driver could make my system go crazy like shuting down while playing games then all the crazy constant booting, I am now even afraid to overclock my card and even update to the newer drivers. I almost had a panic attack , because I thought something was wrong with my PSU or my new 980.


----------



## supersf

Try to change power mode from adaptative to maximum performance in nvidia control panel.

And update-reinstall the driver.

Also try to update the bios if there is a new version. It's helped me with EVGA 980 superclocked ACX2.0.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Try to change power mode from adaptative to maximum performance in nvidia control panel.
> 
> And update-reinstall the driver.
> 
> Also try to update the bios if there is a new version. It's helped me with EVGA 980 superclocked ACX2.0.


my PSU is Corsair VS650 will this maximum performance option cause problems with it ? and I think I do have the latest GPUBIOS


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> my PSU is Corsair VS650 will this maximum performance option cause problems with it ? and I think I do have the latest GPUBIOS


your psu will run it fine in that mode
also only set the prefer maximum performance mode in the program settings tab of manage 3D settings, leave in adaptive mode under global settings or your gpu will be running maxed out on every program including while using your browser.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> your psu will run it fine in that mode
> also only set the prefer maximum performance mode in the program settings tab of manage 3D settings, leave in adaptive mode under global settings or your gpu will be running maxed out on every program including while using your browser.


I just did thank you very much


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Recently I was in a bit of a situation when my PC suddenly shut it self down twice while I was playing a game on OC settings,and *''I got this error Unexpected Kernal mode trap(nvlddmkm.sys)''* and my windows 10 ( I thought for a while this was happening due to the recent major Win10 update), it kept on booting over and over to make it stop I had to take off all the cables, remove the rams and place them back, so my system could start up properly, after doing a bit of research on the internet I found out this happens when you have a bad ram or a GPU hardware or driver problem. So, I downloaded this memory test tool ''memtest86'' which had to uploaded on a USB with this image writing software to make the USB bootable, and it ran for almost 90 mins and finally I found out my RAMS were fine, than I uninstalled the GPU driver ( fallout4 one) and installed the previous one (blackops3 one), then on stock clocks I ran furmark stress test on 1080p preset for 20 mins, I also played GTAV , blackops 3 and batman arkham origins for more than an hour and everything is fine now.
> 
> I am so confused by all this that a stupid driver could make my system go crazy like shuting down while playing games then all the crazy constant booting, I am now even afraid to overclock my card and even update to the newer drivers. I almost had a panic attack , because I thought something was wrong with my PSU or my new 980.


This isint 2008. You shouldnt use Furmark at all. That program needs to die!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> This isint 2008. You shouldnt use Furmark at all. That program needs to die!


i agree with you, memory clocks on furmark dont go as high as the new games such GTAV etc , are there any new benchmark softwares other than 3dMark etc you know of ?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i agree with you, memory clocks on furmark dont go as high as the new games such GTAV etc , are there any new benchmark softwares other than 3dMark etc you know of ?


Id use Unigene Heaven 4.0 or Valley 1.0 on top of 3DMark.

Good luck bro.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Id use Unigene Heaven 4.0 or Valley 1.0 on top of 3DMark.
> 
> Good luck bro.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Np at all sir.


----------



## $ilent

Evening all!

I am selling off my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming GPUs, each with an EK waterblock. One of the cards seems to be golden, it does 1392Mhz stock boost, overclocks to 1671mhz core and has ASIC rating of 87%. The other isnt bad either, doing over 1600mhz core overclock.

If your interested please PM me or check out my listing in the marketplace *here -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1581067/uk-for-sale-high-clocking-msi-gtx-970s-qnix-qx2710-1440p-monitor/0_100

Thanks, ill keep em up on OCN for a few days before putting them on ebay.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> I am selling off my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming GPUs, each with an EK waterblock. One of the cards seems to be golden, it does 1392Mhz stock boost, overclocks to 1671mhz core and has ASIC rating of 87%. The other isnt bad either, doing over 1600mhz core overclock.
> 
> If your interested please PM me or check out my listing in the marketplace *here -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1581067/uk-for-sale-high-clocking-msi-gtx-970s-qnix-qx2710-1440p-monitor/0_100
> 
> Thanks, ill keep em up on OCN for a few days before putting them on ebay.


Darn, nice cards. Though dang it the price is in pounds...


----------



## SeekerZA

Hello all









I recently got me a EK universal GPU block for my GTX980. WIth custom BIOS on, it's sitting at 60Degrees Load ( After settling in a few rounds of BF4 online ). I'm curious to know if that is a bit on the high side?

I have a 360 res and running both CPU and GPU off it at the moment. 3930k OC to 4.8GHz and GPU close to 1600 on the core. Is that temps fine? I currently have fans set in push only , and those are 3x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro's on. Anyone with similar setup able to confirm temps fine for GPU when under a Universal block?









Thanks


----------



## Zuhl3156

I just upgraded my loop to a Monsta 360 radiator with three Noctua NF-F12 fans pushing air through it and my temps rarely hit 40 degrees.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, considering you got those bad boys clocked up there. I say pretty darn good temps for one 360 rad with only fans doing push. Though, what type of radiator and the speed setting on the fans?


----------



## ace ventura069

count me in guys, just bought 2 gtx 980 g1 gaming









did some first benches @ stock clocks, what you think ?


----------



## SeekerZA

I've got a Alphacool Nexxxos xt45, with the NB-BlackSilentPro 120mm 1400rpm. So that Temp is fine then for that setup?

If i'm suppose to hit 40 ( On core ? ) then it's clear i require for rad







A work in progress then.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I just upgraded my loop to a Monsta 360 radiator with three Noctua NF-F12 fans pushing air through it and my temps rarely hit 40 degrees.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you running a single 360Rad?


----------



## Jawswing

Anyone having issues with the screen occasionally flickering black for a second or so with the 980?
Sometimes it might do it a few times in a row, then it'll be fine for awhile.
Usually happens when I start a game up, it'll do it intermittently for about 5 minutes, then after 5 minutes I seem to be able to play for hours without it doing it again.
Does it sometimes when I'm not running anything GPU intensive at all too. Just happened now whilst writing this post.

It's been happening to me for a few months now. Tried new HDMI cables, tried different ports on the monitor (I've also got other stuff plugged in the other ports that don't have the problem).

Drivers are all up to date (in fact there's probably been 10+ new drivers that have come out since this problem started).

I normally do a fresh Windows installs every 9 months or so, so it's probably about time I maybe try that...


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Are you running a single 360Rad?


Oops, I forgot about the skinny little 240 radiator between the CPU and waterpump. Sorry I forgot but I doubt that it contributes much to the overall cooling of the Monsta 360.


----------



## meadyboy113

Does anyone have any idea what the above image indicates? Ive reinstalled the nvidia drivers and games are unplayable 0 FPS, many thanks


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the above image indicates? Ive reinstalled the nvidia drivers and games are unplayable 0 FPS, many thanks


Unfortunately I don't have any good news to share. Looks like you're using using Windows 10? When I saw that problem on Win 10 I had to re-install Windows 8.1, because nothing I did could get the Win 10 NVIDIA drivers to recognize the GTX 960 that I wanted to use. Windows 8.1 had no problems but Win 10 never has worked with the GTX 960 GPU that showed me that problem.

I will be very interested to see a fix that works, so I can upgrade that machine to Win 10.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the above image indicates? Ive reinstalled the nvidia drivers and games are unplayable 0 FPS, many thanks


Has nothing to do with Windows 10 or Operating System in general. What is that @BIOS Program ? Did you accidentally Flash your GPU BIOS without knowing what you are doing? Thats what it looks like.
I had similar problem when i Flashed my 970 with wrong BIOS.Go here and see if Mr_Dark can help you find Factory BIOS for your GPU and reflash it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## meadyboy113

Thats what i thought as you can see http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5215#bios .51 has two .51 BIOSs @BIOS is gigabytes bios flashing tool but it looks like something from 1999


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> Thats what i thought as you can see http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5215#bios .51 has two .51 BIOSs @BIOS is gigabytes bios flashing tool but it looks like something from 1999


Dude, Uninstall that , find factory Bios for your card and Flash it back like the rest of us







check the link in previous post i'm 99% sure you'll find and fix your problem thru there








My GALAX 970 came with GALAX Overclocking software which messed things up in a weird way and then refused to be removed, my suggestion dont use Manufacturer Tools.Also did you DISABLE NVIDIA from Device Manager before using that @BIOS tool? That also might be the problem








A friend of mine has GIgabyte 980 G1 , he was flappin' about it having 2 BIOS , Fsomething and Hsomething , you might've flashe the wrong BIOS.


----------



## meadyboy113

GTX9802.JPG 133k .JPG file


this is the N980WO4DD.F51 renamed to a.rom


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> GTX9802.JPG 133k .JPG file
> 
> 
> this is the N980WO4DD.F51 renamed to a.rom


Telling ya , talk to Mr_Dark, he seems to have access to any 9Series BIOS


----------



## meadyboy113

ok, i tried the above photo and i still have the same, ill contact Mr_Dark, thanks for your assistance i really appreciate it


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> ok, i tried the above photo and i still have the same, ill contact Mr_Dark, thanks for your assistance i really appreciate it


Good Luck








Dont blame Windows 10


----------



## meadyboy113

for me windows 10 is solid, im just pissed off at this dual bios port interface, MSI switch on my 290 was straight forward, im on skylake so i have no complaints


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the above image indicates? Ive reinstalled the nvidia drivers and games are unplayable 0 FPS, many thanks


Code 43 indicates a hardware error. There are many possible causes, most of them not user-addressable, i.e. the card and/or the PCIe socket need to be looked at by a pro. The last time I had to deal with error code 43 it turned out that a leak in my custom watercooling loop had fried my GPU.

I would try the following troubleshooting procedure:

- With the power off, disconnect, remove, reseat and reconnect the GPU. If you're lucky that will fix it
- If you still have problems, try putting the card in another slot and see if the problem persists
- If you have access to another GPU that you know to be good, put it in the slot of your current GPU to see if the problem persists

Good luck!


----------



## meadyboy113

Thanks man, for me I'm confident it's a bios issue, as the other bios operates flawlessly, but different ports uses different bioses it's a stupid gigabyte thing the DP BIOS is fine it's the DD BIOS that's not working properly I've contacted Mr_Dark regarding the issue


----------



## MEC-777

Hey all. I'm currently running crossfire 290's. While they do perform _really_ well when when they do work and when the game actually takes advantage of them, I'm growing more frustrated with this setup for various reasons. Thinking of swapping both 290's for a single 980. Yes, I will loose overall performance in a few games, but I will gain performance in many others that don't make use of crossfire. I game on a 60hz 1080p panel, so as long as frame rates are 60+, I won't see the difference anyways.

Ideally, I would like to stay with AMD as I prefer their GPUs (for various reasons) but I'm not brand loyal - I will go with what gives me the best performance for the price I can afford. The logical step up would be an R9 Fury, but they are simply way too expensive for me. I'm in Canada and prices are very high with the exchange rate right now. Basically the money I get from selling the 290's is what I will have to spend, plus maybe a little more (~$500 CAD). The 980, however, is at a much more reasonable price and when OC'd can roll punches with a Fury, so I think it would be a good choice for me.

Some basic questions for you guys:

-Anything I should know about certain models/brands of 980's to avoid?
-If I grab a reference 980, whats the average max stable OC I could expect to achieve? (I know not all are alike, just looking for a ball park est.)
-Do some 980's have the same coil whine issue that some of the early 970's had?

Thanks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> ok, i tried the above photo and i still have the same, ill contact Mr_Dark, thanks for your assistance i really appreciate it


Ok i got the last image you posted, First things First, Logon to Windows as Administrator !
And it looks like your Commands are not what they should be.
Try " cd C:/nvflash ENTER
nvflash "name of your ROM" -6 ENTER
Also check out a Video on Mr_Darks front page.


----------



## meadyboy113

I disable the adaptor, run Command Prompt Admin cd to nvflash run command nvflash a.rom - 6 restart same thing


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> I disable the adaptor, run Command Prompt Admin cd to nvflash run command nvflash a.rom - 6 restart same thing


Stupid question i'm not tryin to sound like a douche







you know how to log in as Administrator?


----------



## KillerBee33

It should look like this just change ROM NAME to YOURS

For some reason where it should say user/ and you user name, yours say system32







i might be wrong


----------



## meadyboy113

i right click on windows button and click Command Prompt (Admin)


----------



## meadyboy113

i do cd c:/ ENTER then nvflash -6 a.rom ENTER


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It should look like this just change ROM NAME to YOURS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> i do cd c:/ ENTER then nvflash -6 a.rom ENTER


Im on Win10 and do flashing under Admin account , tried with User Account and yes it does show up system32 instead of a user name , again , i'm no Pro , just tryin to help.


----------



## meadyboy113

I do appreciate it I really do, because without a community many problems we encounter wouldn't get fixed without the input of others, I'm just stumped why it's saying its a successful flash but not


----------



## MEC-777

Just pulled the trigger on a Strix 980 yesterday for $527 CAD ($395 USD). Hope it's a good card.









Anything I should look out for with the Strix, or are they are pretty solid?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Just traded my XFX R9 Fury outright for a GTX 980 K|NGP|N......

I will probably be turning to you guys for some help. I've not had an NVIDIA card since the 7950GT!!!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Just traded my XFX R9 Fury outright for a GTX 980 K|NGP|N......
> 
> I will probably be turning to you guys for some help. I've not had an NVIDIA card since the 7950GT!!!


How was your experience with the Fury? That was the other card I was considering, but they're just too expensive here in Canada right now. I know they're a bit quicker than the 980's stock for stock, especially in the higher resolutions. Just curious what made you make the switch?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> How was your experience with the Fury? That was the other card I was considering, but they're just too expensive here in Canada right now. I know they're a bit quicker than the 980's stock for stock, especially in the higher resolutions. Just curious what made you make the switch?


Lame overclocking and lack of HDMI 2.0 were my primary reasons for swapping out the Fury.

Also, if I can get the 1500+ Core clock range on the 980 (I've seen several of the K|NGP|N cards hit this and beyond even on air), then it should perform right on par with my Fury and the 1060MHz I was running it at.

I love good FPS in games, but I also enjoy tweaking and overclocking. I think the GTX will suite my CPU a lot better too......


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Lame overclocking and lack of HDMI 2.0 were my primary reasons for swapping out the Fury.
> 
> Also, if I can get the 1500+ Core clock range on the 980 (I've seen several of the K|NGP|N cards hit this and beyond even on air), then it should perform right on par with my Fury and the 1060MHz I was running it at.
> 
> I love good FPS in games, but I also enjoy tweaking and overclocking. I think the GTX will suite my CPU a lot better too......


Club3D just announced a DP to HDMI 2.0 adapter the other day.







But yeah, I know what you mean. I like tinkering and OCing as well (not to break records or push to the absolute limits, but for fun). Was 1060 the most you could get out of it?

I'm coming from running two 290's. Both would hit 1200 on the core (stock is 947), one would hit 1600 on the memory (Hynix) (stock is 1250) and the other didn't like taking much at all on the memory (Elpida) (though I did get it to 1450, but it wasn't gaming stable). I had to have both cards water cooled to keep temps in check. When air cooled, they would both hit 90*C + within MINUTES of running Valley and made an insane amount of noise (one was a reference hair-dryer







). In some games (Project Cars, Mad Max, and a couple others) the performance was very impressive. But for the majority of my games, they don't/can't use crossfire, forcing me to run them on one card. They've also been giving me issues that are either crossfire or driver-related which has had me spending more time trouble shooting/fixing/tinkering when I just wanted to be gaming. So thought it was time for a change.









Only other Nvidia cards I've used are on my Linux machines (better drivers than AMD for gaming in Linux) a 760 (sold) and now a 460 (it was cheap and a rare model). Never used Nvidia on a windows system before, let alone one of their higher end cards, so I'm curious to see how the experience will be. Some friends of mine have always exclusively used Nvidia, just out of pure bias (they admit to it







).

I've heard that, for some reason, the combination of AMD CPUs with Nvidia GPUs seem to work really we together. I think it might have something to do with less CPU usage? Not sure. Anyways, just built a new budget gaming PC for my neighbor last week with an Athlon 860K and 750Ti. I was genuinely impressed and surprised by the performance of that system. Skyrim with mods at 1080p high settings, 60fps solid, no problem. Was not expecting that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So is the general rule of thumb that I need to put a modded BIOS on the 980 Kingpin and use EVGA precision X for the best OC results, or is the Kingpin card pretty much ready for overvolting/clocking out of the box? Any preferences as to using Precision X or just using the 87mv max on Afterburner??

Boy this is all new to me, and though there is lots of info on the 980 in general, there is not a ton on the Kingpin.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Club3D just announced a DP to HDMI 2.0 adapter the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I know what you mean. I like tinkering and OCing as well (not to break records or push to the absolute limits, but for fun). Was 1060 the most you could get out of it?
> 
> I'm coming from running two 290's. Both would hit 1200 on the core (stock is 947), one would hit 1600 on the memory (Hynix) (stock is 1250) and the other didn't like taking much at all on the memory (Elpida) (though I did get it to 1450, but it wasn't gaming stable). I had to have both cards water cooled to keep temps in check. When air cooled, they would both hit 90*C + within MINUTES of running Valley and made an insane amount of noise (one was a reference hair-dryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). In some games (Project Cars, Mad Max, and a couple others) the performance was very impressive. But for the majority of my games, they don't/can't use crossfire, forcing me to run them on one card. They've also been giving me issues that are either crossfire or driver-related which has had me spending more time trouble shooting/fixing/tinkering when I just wanted to be gaming. So thought it was time for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only other Nvidia cards I've used are on my Linux machines (better drivers than AMD for gaming in Linux) a 760 (sold) and now a 460 (it was cheap and a rare model). Never used Nvidia on a windows system before, let alone one of their higher end cards, so I'm curious to see how the experience will be. Some friends of mine have always exclusively used Nvidia, just out of pure bias (they admit to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've heard that, for some reason, the combination of AMD CPUs with Nvidia GPUs seem to work really we together. I think it might have something to do with less CPU usage? Not sure. Anyways, just built a new budget gaming PC for my neighbor last week with an Athlon 860K and 750Ti. I was genuinely impressed and surprised by the performance of that system. Skyrim with mods at 1080p high settings, 60fps solid, no problem. Was not expecting that.


This is good to hear I am mid build in a second system for my wife using a new 750 Ti and a Pentium G3258 and was curious what it would do in case she picks up on gaming. I know it's over kill but I will be water cooling the build for looks and because well she deserves it lol.

We will see what two Fury's do with X99 soon on my build


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So is the general rule of thumb that I need to put a modded BIOS on the 980 Kingpin and use EVGA precision X for the best OC results, or is the Kingpin card pretty much ready for overvolting/clocking out of the box? Any preferences as to using Precision X or just using the 87mv max on Afterburner??
> 
> Boy this is all new to me, and though there is lots of info on the 980 in general, there is not a ton on the Kingpin.....


I was going to use precsion X because on my old 980 Ti HOF it worked best for me. I got a higher overclock using it than MSI AB, or the Galax tuning software. But the COD drivers messed it all up for me before I sold the card. I never did get the HOF under water before selling it though. Highest stable on that was 1493 and almost 8K on the memory, but I could crack 1500 and run firestrike fine but Heaven would crash. That's what drew me to the kingpin was the possibility of clocking higher, and being able to add voltage from the get go. I think if nothing else it deserves a try with the stock BIOS just for comparison sakes later to a modded BIOS. The good thing is with the Kingpin, you will be getting a detailed booklet on how to go about overclocking so fear not.









Tracking says you should have it tomorrow


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> I was going to use precsion X because on my old 980 Ti HOF it worked best for me. I got a higher overclock using it than MSI AB, or the Galax tuning software. But the COD drivers messed it all up for me before I sold the card. I never did get the HOF under water before selling it though. Highest stable on that was 1493 and almost 8K on the memory, but I could crack 1500 and run firestrike fine but Heaven would crash. That's what drew me to the kingpin was the possibility of clocking higher, and being able to add voltage from the get go. I think if nothing else it deserves a try with the stock BIOS just for comparison sakes later to a modded BIOS. The good thing is with the Kingpin, you will be getting a detailed booklet on how to go about overclocking so fear not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking says you should have it tomorrow


And just so you know, i just busted out a 16k graphics score firestrike run on the fury @ 1080/590 no voltage increase just to make sure she's in good order! Should do good with water and more voltage! Will pm link shortly


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> And just so you know, i just busted out a 16k graphics score firestrike run on the fury @ 1080/590 no voltage increase just to make sure she's in good order! Should do good with water and more voltage! Will pm link shortly


No one cares about the fury in here, or at least I don't.

Sorry I just had a recent bad run in with AMD, the 390X Strix OC DCUIII among other brands and types of 390x which I swapped out locally or whatever they're called. Total nightmare, went with this card after 3 months or trying to get the 390x to work on my system and days upon days with them on the phone to no avail. Support was the worst thing I have ever experienced in my life.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> No one cares about the fury in here, or at least I don't.
> 
> Sorry I just had a recent bad run in with AMD, the 390X Strix OC DCUIII among other brands and types of 390x which I swapped out locally or whatever they're called. Total nightmare, went with this card after 3 months or trying to get the 390x to work on my system and days upon days with them on the phone to no avail. Support was the worst thing I have ever experienced in my life.


No need to be a jerk, sorry you had a bad experience but what does that have to do with anything......

He and I traded GPU's no big deal......

It's relevant because he's getting my KPE.........

Take your issue up with ASUS no one here sabotaged your graphics card


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> And just so you know, i just busted out a 16k graphics score firestrike run on the fury @ 1080/590 no voltage increase just to make sure she's in good order! Should do good with water and more voltage! Will pm link shortly


Stop teasing me man


----------



## MEC-777

Well I got the two water cooled 290's out and the new Strix 980 in. System looks SO much cleaner now. Ran Valley for an hour to test the card. With all case fans on barely 50% (inaudible) the card reached and hovered at 66-67*C and stayed there the whole time. The entire system was practically silent! I can't believe how quiet this card is.









Watching the clocks while running Valley, the thing was boosting itself to 1304, steady the whole time. Sweet! Very pleased so far. Tim to do some gaming!









Some pics: (Damn this thing is HUGE!!!)


----------



## fakeblood

Painted my 980 Matrixs to make em 'Black Editions'

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mo...5-47ad-80ad-3e472eea4a80_zpsvgtqmaly.jpg.html


----------



## Evil-Mobo

That looks good fakeblood job well done


----------



## Imprezzion

Got myself a cheap Gigabyte WF3 OC 980. It's not a G1 but still a very good card.

Just a bit worried about the VRM's / VRM cooling when overclocking.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So are people finding additional voltage to be helpful in overclocking on air?

I am getting around 1510 boost stable on stock voltage....

Temps are not breaking 70c

I have read some claims that adding voltage on GTX 980 just makes things worse, but others add about 37-87mv and get good results....

I am using EVGA Precision X (actually really like this app), and I have unlocked voltage control, and voltage boost, and while the software is reporting higher voltage as I increase it, GPU-Z reports that no matter what, the voltage is 1.2v.... so I am a little confused.

I know there are also (2) 25mv switches on the back of the card.... should I just be using those instead?

I am SUPER NEW to NVIDIA overclocking


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So are people finding additional voltage to be helpful in overclocking on air?
> 
> I am getting around 1510 boost stable on stock voltage....
> 
> Temps are not breaking 70c
> 
> I have read some claims that adding voltage on GTX 980 just makes things worse, but others add about 37-87mv and get good results....
> 
> I am using EVGA Precision X (actually really like this app), and I have inlocked voltage control, and voltage boost, and while the software is reporting higher voltage as I increase it, GPU-Z reports that no matter what, the voltage is 1.2v.... so I am a little confused.
> 
> I know there are also (2) 25mv switches on the back of the card.... should I just be using those instead?
> 
> I am SUPER NEW to NVIDIA overclocking


Woulnd't know, I bought a pair of voltage locked cards at 1.21, but get 1500/8000 out of them (_edit: under water_). You are already 1510 on the core, so there might not be a whole lot left in the cards for overclocking, but throwing voltage at the situation may help that out. A few cards in this thread have hit the 1600 mark stable ( or have claimed to).

You will never know until you know you know, right? So feed them some volts (slowly and methodically of course) and see how high they fly









Now...with that said...let me quote TiN about overclocking Maxwell on air. This is one of those opinions you can take to the bank, much so more than mine:
Quote:


> Because of Maxwell voltage scaling as discussed before, in most cases adding only a small amount of voltage can help. 1.21-1.22 V under load at DMM is about the most you can go on air before you will get artifacts on screen. I find 1.19-1.2 V to be nice sweet spot on most GPUs. Adding voltage in most cases just results in more artifacts and instability. Find the limit of your GPU by using default voltage first, then see if adding voltage helps at all.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with the core at anything over 1500...

I am dissapointed in the memory though. It's Samsung, and is said to clock pretty high, but it's dying out on me around 7750MHz....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty happy with the core at anything over 1500...
> 
> I am dissapointed in the memory though. It's Samsung, and is said to clock pretty high, but it's dying out on me around 7750MHz....


I think the Samsung is known for extreme overclocking on LN2 without bugging out, not necessarily higher on air clocks.

I never really looked too hard into the KPEs cause I don't LN2, but DAMN is it feature packed...like the in-PCB-heater, the +50mV worth of switches, the not so hot on air, but great for cold memory, 14 phase core VRMS, the solder plates, VRM Protection switch, TTL UART control, Vdroop compensation switch, layout for easy trim pot, ...

That card is beautiful









Are you going to LN2 that sucker?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Na, I won't be doing any of that, but man am I tempted to put it under water.....

I just don't know that I'll be keeping it for long enough to constitute buying a block, and I also don't know that water cooling helps all that much on maxwell.
It almost seems that you either get "x" results on air or water, and then you get "y" result on the other side of the spectrum with extreme cooling.....

It is an extremely beautiful, well built, and feature packed card though.....

Most people run into power limitations with GTX 980 from what I have read (122%) power..... but with an 18mv core increase, and 1510/7740 clocks, I am only hitting 76% of the boards power!!! And that's before I cut the limiter up, which happens to go to like 172% or something, lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Na, I won't be doing any of that, but man am I tempted to put it under water.....
> 
> I just don't know that I'll be keeping it for long enough to constitute buying a block, and I also don't know that water cooling helps all that much on maxwell.
> It almost seems that you either get "x" results on air or water, and then you get "y" result on the other side of the spectrum with extreme cooling.....
> 
> It is an extremely beautiful, well built, and feature packed card though.....
> 
> Most people run into power limitations with GTX 980 from what I have read (122%) power..... but with an 18mv core increase, and 1510/7740 clocks, I am only hitting 76% of the boards power!!! And that's before I cut the limiter up, which happens to go to like 172% or something, lol


I quit buying card specific blocks after I found it was harder to get rid of older cards with water blocks than it is than to put the stock cooler back on first. I use the EK supremacy GPU blocks, and they are great, throw a fan over the VRMs and never have to worry about buying blocks again, or trying to sell them later.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I quit buying card specific blocks after I found it was harder to get rid of older cards with water blocks than it is than to put the stock cooler back on first. I use the EK supremacy GPU blocks, and they are great, throw a fan over the VRMs and never have to worry about buying blocks again, or trying to sell them later.


I've been using a accelero hybrid II for a while on a bunch of GPU's now and i'm quite impressed with the cooling capacity of the little aio thing.. Had no problems cooling a 1300mhz 780ti and a 1.35v 290x.

I sold it now with my old card now that I bought a windforce3x 980.

Does anyone know which backplates fit the 980 wf3 oc? Like, evga or ek?
Might just go for a coldzero one tho. It's just for looks in my case.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, here it is....

The final results on a 64% ASIC quality K|NGP|N card...

I believe the KPE may have intentionally put low ASIC chips on these, as those would be the chips to use on a card built for LN2......

Not sure why they are marketing high ASIC on new Ti KPE cards, unless it's to lure people who plan to keep them on air, which in my case would of been better, since I too plan to just stay on air.

None the less..... the results aren't stellar, but they are certainly good, and the card runs flawless.

This screenie was done using FireStrike at 3200x1800 windowed so I could monitor everything.

I ran this for over an hour straight, and it was rock solid, with not a single artifact or flicker at all.

Then I went and played some 4k custom (and very high) setting GTA V and was averaging about 52fps without a hitch for 2 hours.

Using the custom fan profile, and even with the fan hitting 80%, I can not hear the fans over my case fans.

I am absolutely in love with this card.... with everything from all the awesome accessories I'll never use, to the t-shirt that only fits my wife, and the poster I am hanging in my son's room cause I'm 31 years old









It looks beautiful, it's built like a tank, it runs fairly cool, and it screams exclusivity! Wish I had the ability to run some LN2 on it and see what this low ASIC chip would do on sub zero temps with lots of voltage......


----------



## obikenobi27

Just a quick question to any of the MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G owners in here. Have any of you figured out how to get rid of the coil whine under load? When the system runs a benchmark, the fans are dead silent, but the motors are quite loud.

EDIT: Also, do you guys think I could get an overclock on this thing. I'm worried because I only have a Corsair CX 750W PSU and I am already running a stock i7 3770 (not "k" so the clock speeds are locked).


----------



## Imprezzion

PSU isn't exactly great but it'lll do. It has plenty of juice left over with just a 77w 3770.

Here's my new card. It's really, and i mean really good actually.. Secondhander..



It's been running Valley on max settings on this OC for a good 2 hours now and showing no signs of ANY stability issues. 1575Mhz did crash the driver after about 45 minutes. Haven't tested to see if the VRAM goes any higher really.


----------



## RedRumy3

Been running this overclock for about 7 months now. Debating if I should grab another 980 or wait. Recently upgraded to 1440P so far no issue just would like to have more fps for certain games.

Any higher on core and it will crash probably needs more voltage since It's capped at 1.243v


----------



## Imprezzion

Wow +500 vram? Has to be Hynix then right?
I haven't really focussed on vram clocks yet.

Built my own BIOS with MBE without boost and with a voltage of 1.2750v for all clockspeeds above ~700Mhz so that it won't crash when it underclocks in low utilization parts of games like loading screens or menu's.

Core seems stable at 1583Mhz for quite a few hours of BF4 and WoT so far. That high of a core clock is amazing even tho the card now needs 100% fanspeed under load to keep cool enough (60-65c core but the VRM gets really really hot when not running 100% fans).

As for a second one? Well.. If i were you i wouldn't do it... Just not a fan of SLI/CF because of the increased frametimes and games that don't support it..
You could try to get a secondhand one tho. Prices are coming down a bit lately.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> Been running this overclock for about 7 months now. Debating if I should grab another 980 or wait. Recently upgraded to 1440P so far no issue just would like to have more fps for certain games.
> 
> Any higher on core and it will crash probably needs more voltage since It's capped at 1.243v


SLI is pretty solid right now, outside of the usual growing pains of a fresh released title. I dont have a 1440p monitor, but I run a custom wide resolution of 3840x1440 (a few more pixels than 1440p) on a 4k, and nothing I have thrown at it runs less than 60fps ever. you should be good for quite a while if you sli...A single card solution will always be better be less of a headache sometimes , but 980s can be had fairly cheap at the moment, and throwing money at a ti or titan is expensive and silly with pascal looming on the horizon. Pick up a used 980, and ride them out til big boy pascal.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wow +500 vram? Has to be Hynix then right?
> I haven't really focussed on vram clocks yet.
> 
> Built my own BIOS with MBE without boost and with a voltage of 1.2750v for all clockspeeds above ~700Mhz so that it won't crash when it underclocks in low utilization parts of games like loading screens or menu's.
> 
> Core seems stable at 1583Mhz for quite a few hours of BF4 and WoT so far. That high of a core clock is amazing even tho the card now needs 100% fanspeed under load to keep cool enough (60-65c core but the VRM gets really really hot when not running 100% fans).
> 
> As for a second one? Well.. If i were you i wouldn't do it... Just not a fan of SLI/CF because of the increased frametimes and games that don't support it..
> You could try to get a secondhand one tho. Prices are coming down a bit lately.


I haven't popped off the cooler to check if it is hynix but I would assume it is since the memory overclocks really well. I think I will wait for next big card nvidia releases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SLI is pretty solid right now, outside of the usual growing pains of a fresh released title. I dont have a 1440p monitor, but I run a custom wide resolution of 3840x1440 (a few more pixels than 1440p) on a 4k, and nothing I have thrown at it runs less than 60fps ever. you should be good for quite a while if you sli...A single card solution will always be better be less of a headache sometimes , but 980s can be had fairly cheap at the moment, and throwing money at a ti or titan is expensive and silly with pascal looming on the horizon. Pick up a used 980, and ride them out til big boy pascal.


Hmm I was thinking of grabbing a used one but I might just wait it out for next big nvidia release. So far everything I play runs at 60+ fps easy @ 2560x1440


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> I haven't popped off the cooler to check if it is hynix but I would assume it is since the memory overclocks really well. I think I will wait for next big card nvidia releases.


As a note, Gpu-z will tell you what memory it is since its of a recent enough generation (Kepler and Maxwell definitely show, no idea if earlier ones do since I don't own anything from gtx 2xx to 6xx). Samsung will overclock further in most nvidia cards, plus usually has tighter timings (especially on cards like the 980 Ti Kingpin, where Vince specifically selected it due to the timings plus better behaviour when frozen)


----------



## Imprezzion

Lol. Your right.. Mines Samsung according to GPU-Z and now that I have the core stable i went and played with the VRAM a bit. Currently on 4000 as well with 1583 core and it seems to run all my benches / games just fine so far.

And i'm quite suprised to see this cards performance. I thought my old 780ti on 1254 core would keep up pretty well.. Well, no lol. This 980 on 1583 just absolutely nukes the 780ti.. (Fallout 4 reference







) in most modern titles.

Edit:

I'm trying to get voltage as low as possible to still run 1500 or 1550mhz. So far it seems the card has no real problems with 1557mhz on 1.2375v. Might go lower even..


----------



## JoeDirt

Updated release of both of the BIOS I use for my EVGA GTX 980 Classified rev 3988.

*Notes*: These work great for me. Your results will very. I also run a RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS GPU cooler with two Corsair SP120's for cooling with fans at max. Temps max out around 56-58c. Noise does not bother me. Mod to your needs.

Gaming BIOS:


Max OC for 3DMark:


JoeDirtEVGAClassified980-rev3988.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> That's an awful lot of boost on your Memory Clock. I never boost over +250 as I can't see any benefit with anything higher. Try lowering your Memory Clock and focus more on overclocking your Core Clock.


VRAM doesn't "boost". You're using the terminology incorrectly. It only clocks or overclocks. Boosting is when the GPU core overclocks itself on its own according to thermals/voltage and cannot be used referring to anything else.

FYI.


----------



## tcclaviger

There is certainly a benefit to maxing out your memory speed, it is a nearly linear performance gain as you ramp up VRAM speeds on the 980.

Mine are all water cooled, and Matrix, Classy, and Strix all coexist happily in SLI with moded bioses. If you duplicate the power section, you will never hit a TDP limit if you raise the limit to 200% unless you push like 1.5 vore, so safe to say on water or air cooling its enough TDP









FWIW I have mine set like this in the three cards, 100% stable for right around 10 months like this now, actual in game speeds are 1455core/2050 memory:


----------



## tcclaviger

So glad I came to post that, I just had an epiphany, results to follow shortly if they work out.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> VRAM doesn't "boost". You're using the terminology incorrectly. It only clocks or overclocks. Boosting is when the GPU core overclocks itself on its own according to thermals/voltage and cannot be used referring to anything else.
> 
> FYI.


OK, just to be politically and technically correct I rephrase my statement and pose the same question. I only clock my VRAM an additional +250 as I see no benefit to going farther. Is there a noticible difference to clocking the VRAM as far as +500? Will I actually see any benefit to doing this or is just for better benchmark scores?


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, the 980s have a fairly narrow bus so I can see the VRAM speed making a difference yeah. Mine runs +500 problem free anyway with 1557Mhz core (1.275v). It's easy enough to test.. Unstable VRAM usually crashes the driver very quickly so.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> OK, just to be politically and technically correct I rephrase my statement and pose the same question. I only clock my VRAM an additional +250 as I see no benefit to going farther. Is there a noticible difference to clocking the VRAM as far as +500? Will I actually see any benefit to doing this or is just for better benchmark scores?


Put it like this, most people dont notice a difference in game play between a stock Strix and an overclocked Strix if the default voltage is used. So why even overclock it? If you aren't after every last bit of free performance that was left on the table, why even overclock, just leave it stock and be happy with your overly long warranty









To actually answer you, yes there is a difference from stock 7ghz vram to 8.4ghz vram, i notice it in games, but then I am someone who can spot sub 100hz monitors the instant I move the mouse, very sensitive to frame time/rate and frame drops. Some people are fine with 30 fps, some people need 100+ minimum, if it's smooth to you at a given setting, stay there and be happy. If you're out for every last iota of performance, fire up heaven 4.0 at max settings in a window and slowly ramp up Vram speed until you get slight artifacts, back off a little bit and call it a day.


----------



## inedenimadam

*I am not responsible for damage done to anybody's card when using this tool. This tool is not designed for any card other than the classified, and the voltage is allowed to go WAAAAAY further than safe range for air or water. This tool is designed for maxing clocks on ln2, and should be used with extreme caution.*

The 980 Classified Tool appears to work on my EVGA 980 FTWs for memory voltage adjustment, and I am able to increase the memory speed significantly. I have tested up to 1.65 for an hour loop in fire strike with +140 mem over my previous clocks (8060).

I am contemplating flashing the vBIOS for the classified as well to see if I can gain control of the core voltage.

Also, I am interested in seeing if someone with some more experience with hex-editing BIOSes can give me a shout to see if we can possibly get the voltage cooked into a vBIOS.

It is nice to breathe a little life into these cards considering I have been at the same exact clocks since I bought the cards almost a year ago.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *I am not responsible for damage done to anybody's card when using this tool. This tool is not designed for any card other than the classified, and the voltage is allowed to go WAAAAAY further than safe range for air or water. This tool is designed for maxing clocks on ln2, and should be used with extreme caution.*
> 
> The 980 Classified Tool appears to work on my EVGA 980 FTWs for memory voltage adjustment, and I am able to increase the memory speed significantly. I have tested up to 1.65 for an hour loop in fire strike with +140 mem over my previous clocks (8060).
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the vBIOS for the classified as well to see if I can gain control of the core voltage.
> 
> Also, I am interested in seeing if someone with some more experience with hex-editing BIOSes can give me a shout to see if we can possibly get the voltage cooked into a vBIOS.
> 
> It is nice to breathe a little life into these cards considering I have been at the same exact clocks since I bought the cards almost a year ago.


Dude... no way. I am on water with my 980 SC ACX 2.0 and can already do 2025mhz on my VRAM.

If we could get over 1.275v on our cores that would be just amazing. I'm really surprised this works, hope you're on to something.

*edit*

Trying now....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *I am not responsible for damage done to anybody's card when using this tool. This tool is not designed for any card other than the classified, and the voltage is allowed to go WAAAAAY further than safe range for air or water. This tool is designed for maxing clocks on ln2, and should be used with extreme caution.*
> 
> The 980 Classified Tool appears to work on my EVGA 980 FTWs for memory voltage adjustment, and I am able to increase the memory speed significantly. I have tested up to 1.65 for an hour loop in fire strike with +140 mem over my previous clocks (8060).
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the vBIOS for the classified as well to see if I can gain control of the core voltage.
> 
> Also, I am interested in seeing if someone with some more experience with hex-editing BIOSes can give me a shout to see if we can possibly get the voltage cooked into a vBIOS.
> 
> It is nice to breathe a little life into these cards considering I have been at the same exact clocks since I bought the cards almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... no way. I am on water with my 980 SC ACX 2.0 and can already do 2025mhz on my VRAM.
> 
> If we could get over 1.275v on our cores that would be just amazing. I'm really surprised this works, hope you're on to something.
Click to expand...

I wish I had gone with the ACX instead of the FTWs, both my cards are locked at 1.212 which would let me bench ~ 1500/8000, but to be game stable I flashed my bios of 1450/7800...which is weak on the core considering they both boost to 1418 out of the box. Its odd that it works for the memory, because the classy has sammy memory, and the FTW has hynix scratch that... I was thinking of my DDR4 (hynix single sided), My cards do have sammy memory...maybe the implementation is the same. I am starting to wonder if they voltage locked the FTWs so they wouldn't butcher the classy sales....

Edit to add: there are such big differences in the PCBs between the classy and the FTW, I dont have high hopes for a successful flash. I might give it a go tomorrow, I have not flashed my cards since the first few weeks of ownership, so I need to read up and make sure I hold my mouth right...I do have dual bios on the FTW, so it should always be recoverable...just a pain if it doesnt flash right.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wish I had gone with the ACX instead of the FTWs, both my cards are locked at 1.212 which would let me bench ~ 1500/8000, but to be game stable I flashed my bios of 1450/7800...which is weak on the core considering they both boost to 1418 out of the box. Its odd that it works for the memory, because the classy has sammy memory, and the FTW has hynix scratch that... I was thinking of my DDR4 (hynix single sided), My cards do have sammy memory...maybe the implementation is the same. I am starting to wonder if they voltage locked the FTWs so they wouldn't butcher the classy sales....
> 
> Edit to add: there are such big differences in the PCBs between the classy and the FTW, I dont have high hopes for a successful flash. I might give it a go tomorrow, I have not flashed my cards since the first few weeks of ownership, so I need to read up and make sure I hold my mouth right...I do have dual bios on the FTW, so it should always be recoverable...just a pain if it doesnt flash right.


Hmm. Yeah I hope not. I'm not capable of figuring out if it is just a BIOS lock. However.... if we could talk to some people who know the circuitry on the 980 classy we might be able to confirm the same voltage IC's on our cards.

If so, pretty darn positive a classy BIOS would allow for more vcore. I use the Zoson H20 BIOS on my 980 with +50mhz to the core and VRAM. Loads at 34c in its own custom loop, it has so much more potential.

It looks like we can raise other voltages too bro! PWM Freq, PEXVDD & NVVDD. FBVDD being the voltage you adjusted to 1.65v correct?

*edit*

Yeah NBVDD is VRAM voltage. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-980-Grafikkarte-259282/Specials/Evga-GTX-980-Classified-OC-Test-1153148/ has some decent info there. In german tho... hehe.

They say that NVVDD is GPU voltage so... I'd try it. However it doesnt seem to recognize the voltage it's currently at. You're memory might not have been at 1.60v when you upped it .05v however the .05v obviously did apply and set the voltage .05v higher. Saying that I'd start with GPU core by adding voltage to what it has there already.

Know what I mean?

*edit 2*

Doesnt seem to save voltages for me. I am on Windows 10 Pro x64. You?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wish I had gone with the ACX instead of the FTWs, both my cards are locked at 1.212 which would let me bench ~ 1500/8000, but to be game stable I flashed my bios of 1450/7800...which is weak on the core considering they both boost to 1418 out of the box. Its odd that it works for the memory, because the classy has sammy memory, and the FTW has hynix scratch that... I was thinking of my DDR4 (hynix single sided), My cards do have sammy memory...maybe the implementation is the same. I am starting to wonder if they voltage locked the FTWs so they wouldn't butcher the classy sales....
> 
> Edit to add: there are such big differences in the PCBs between the classy and the FTW, I dont have high hopes for a successful flash. I might give it a go tomorrow, I have not flashed my cards since the first few weeks of ownership, so I need to read up and make sure I hold my mouth right...I do have dual bios on the FTW, so it should always be recoverable...just a pain if it doesnt flash right.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Yeah I hope not. I'm not capable of figuring out if it is just a BIOS lock. However.... if we could talk to some people who know the circuitry on the 980 classy we might be able to confirm the same voltage IC's on our cards.
> 
> If so, pretty darn positive a classy BIOS would allow for more vcore. I use the Zoson H20 BIOS on my 980 with +50mhz to the core and VRAM. Loads at 34c in its own custom loop, it has so much more potential.
> 
> It looks like we can raise other voltages too bro! PWM Freq, PEXVDD & NVVDD. FBVDD being the voltage you adjusted to 1.65v correct?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Yeah NBVDD is VRAM voltage. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-980-Grafikkarte-259282/Specials/Evga-GTX-980-Classified-OC-Test-1153148/ has some decent info there. In german tho... hehe.
> 
> They say that NVVDD is GPU voltage so... I'd try it. However it doesnt seem to recognize the voltage it's currently at. You're memory might not have been at 1.60v when you upped it .05v however the .05v obviously did apply and set the voltage .05v higher. Saying that I'd start with GPU core by adding voltage to what it has there already.
> 
> Know what I mean?
> 
> *edit 2*
> 
> Doesnt seem to save voltages for me. I am on Windows 10 Pro x64. You?
Click to expand...

NVVDD=core
FBVDD=mem
PEXVDD=pcie voltage (I think this goes to core, but may or may not rely on the motherboards capacity to adjust it)

Win10 x64 here too

I am 100% sure I am getting a much beefier overclock on the memory with raising it to 1.65...but the NVDD does not seem to point to the right controller, or the voltage lock on my card is **** blocking any adjustment. The slider says 1.000, and going up or down has zero effect on the core clock.

I have not played with PEXVDD or PWM...I dont know enough about them to know what may be safe, or useful. maybe later...just want to get that core past 1.21....


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> NVVDD=core
> FBVDD=mem
> PEXVDD=pcie voltage (I think this goes to core, but may or may not rely on the motherboards capacity to adjust it)
> 
> Win10 x64 here too
> 
> I am 100% sure I am getting a much beefier overclock on the memory with raising it to 1.65...but the NVDD does not seem to point to the right controller, or the voltage lock on my card is **** blocking any adjustment. The slider says 1.000, and going up or down has zero effect on the core clock.
> 
> I have not played with PEXVDD or PWM...I dont know enough about them to know what may be safe, or useful. maybe later...just want to get that core past 1.21....


Wow. Just wow, it seems to be working here too.

Yeah that German site listed the voltages and their uses. Just had to translate.

No crashes so far with VRAM at 2075mhz. Going higher. I'll try up to 1.70v for now... confident I won't have issues my VRAM doesnt get above 34c. This definitely is not a placebo effect. This is indeed working it seems.

Kudos sir. Kudos.


----------



## tcclaviger

PEX not terribly useful on ambient cooling.

Samsung vs Hynix, both hit very high speeds, its more about the timings applied to them by the bios than the chip manufacturer. Of my 3 cards 2 are samsung,1 is hynix, all of them top out a little over 8400 on stock voltage. Other I know also run mix memory brands on their cards and hit between 8200-8600 as their cap speeds.

1.6 volts is enough for sammy to clock well into the 8xxx range, and some cards have shown undervolting more useful than overvolting them, I suspect your card wasn't providing an actual 1.6 vmem in the first place.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> 1.6 volts is enough for sammy to clock well into the 8xxx range, and some cards have shown undervolting more useful than overvolting them, I suspect your card wasn't providing an actual 1.6 vmem in the first place.


I suspect this as well, if it was just a .05 increase, the memory would have taken a good bump, but instead it opened up a whole tier of overclocking...running a test at 8120 right now, and it doesn't seem to complain one bit, when before 8000 was good for a quick bench but not a stability run. The unfortunate part of this so far is that there are no full coverage blocks for my cards, so the VRMs and memory are not under water...the stock plate is certainly beefier than many other cards I have owned, so I dont mind pushing a bit, but I think 1.65 is going to be it without finding a better way to sap the heat away.

Coming from DCII 7970s last year, these FTWs have been a disappointing experience from an overclocking standpoint: Voltage locked to the low low 1.21, no memory voltage control or monitoring, no VRM temp sensors, generally low core delta from stock, silly boost metric...just not as fun to play with as my 7970s were.

Great cards otherwise...great out of the box experience, smooth drivers and great performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No crashes so far with VRAM at 2075mhz. Going higher. I'll try up to 1.70v for now... confident I won't have issues my VRAM doesnt get above 34c. This definitely is not a placebo effect. This is indeed working it seems.
> 
> Kudos sir. Kudos.


Nice! Is that Sammy memory on your ACX too?

Passed 8120 no issues.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> PEX not terribly useful on ambient cooling.
> 
> Samsung vs Hynix, both hit very high speeds, its more about the timings applied to them by the bios than the chip manufacturer. Of my 3 cards 2 are samsung,1 is hynix, all of them top out a little over 8400 on stock voltage. Other I know also run mix memory brands on their cards and hit between 8200-8600 as their cap speeds.
> 
> 1.6 volts is enough for sammy to clock well into the 8xxx range, and some cards have shown undervolting more useful than overvolting them, I suspect your card wasn't providing an actual 1.6 vmem in the first place.


Yeah I am topping out at 8300. That is as far as she'll go even with increased voltage. However it was 8100 before today. My waterblock gained me 35mhz on the core and 50mhz on the RAM... :/

Ugh I want at least 1600mhz from this GPU.... I really wish I didn't have to hardmod for more than 1.2750v.

It could be worse like our friend here at 1.21v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I suspect this as well, if it was just a .05 increase, the memory would have taken a good bump, but instead it opened up a whole tier of overclocking...running a test at 8120 right now, and it doesn't seem to complain one bit, when before 8000 was good for a quick bench but not a stability run. The unfortunate part of this so far is that there are no full coverage blocks for my cards, so the VRMs and memory are not under water...the stock plate is certainly beefier than many other cards I have owned, so I dont mind pushing a bit, but I think 1.65 is going to be it without finding a better way to sap the heat away.
> 
> Coming from DCII 7970s last year, these FTWs have been a disappointing experience from an overclocking standpoint: Voltage locked to the low low 1.21, no memory voltage control or monitoring, no VRM temp sensors, generally low core delta from stock, silly boost metric...just not as fun to play with as my 7970s were.
> 
> Great cards otherwise...great out of the box experience, smooth drivers and great performance.
> Nice! Is that Sammy memory on your ACX too?
> 
> Passed 8120 no issues.


Welcome news indeed!

Glad to hear it man. I seem to be pulling off 8300 with my EK fullcover waterblock & backplate @ 1.68v, 8400 works but gives small artifacts... however it does not crash even for long periods. It's kind of odd so I backed off of course.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok now i'm curious to see how high of a VRAM clock my "low-end" Gigabyte WF3OC model can handle.. Cooling on the VRAM and VRM is terrible so there's that, and i can't adjust voltage on the VRAM either. It is sammy tho and has been running 8000 flat for the past few days stable in-game so got that going for it.

What do u use for stability run? Looks like Heaven to me?

EDIT:


8316Mhz is the highest I can get "stable". 8350Mhz or higher crashes the driver.
Usually "stable"in Heaven / 3DMark / Valley loop still isn't 100% game stable as games like Crysis 3 or Armored Warfare (mostly CryEngine games







) and Fallout 4 load the VRAM MUCH higher then any bench does and so it still crashes the driver now and then I guess. But i'll go play some Fallout 4 now (with lots of GFX mods which load VRAM up to ~3200MB on 1080p) on these clocks to see if she's stable.

And yes, that is with stock cooling @ 100% fanspeed. If I don't use 100% fanspeed the VRM's will go ballistic in terms of temperatures. Terrible cooling of the VRM's on the WF3OC







. That's why i'm looking for a G1 Gaming cooler.. It will fit 1:1 on the WF3OC PCB but it's hard to get a hold of one lol.

BIOS is made by myself with a 1.275v load voltage on ALL frequency's above ~800Mhz. Under that is stock voltage table. So it idles on low volts but no more crashes when it downclocks in game menu's and such.
Boost is disabled, runs 1 clock only for 3D and that's 1279Mhz (Stock "Boost" entry on the WF3OC).
Power Limits set to 345w TDP / 350w Total and with higher PCI-E load allowed.
Highest i;ve seen it hit is 82% in Armored Warfare which equals to about 280w load.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 8316Mhz is the highest I can get "stable". 8350Mhz or higher crashes the driver.
> Usually "stable"in Heaven / 3DMark / Valley loop still isn't 100% game stable as games like Crysis 3 or Armored Warfare (mostly CryEngine games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Fallout 4 load the VRAM MUCH higher then any bench does and so it still crashes the driver now and then I guess. But i'll go play some Fallout 4 now (with lots of GFX mods which load VRAM up to ~3200MB on 1080p) on these clocks to see if she's stable.


Dang, that is flying! Yeah, I use Valley/Heaven looped for half hour or so, then back down 50mhz on core and mem and dont run into any issues. I might try my cards individually, but I am pretty sure my clocks are still going to end up below 1500/8000 for daily.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well I have been pretty lucky with this card so it seems haha.
Core on 1557Mhz is perfectly stable. It will run most benches on 1600+ actually and is semi-stable on 1583Mhz in games like BF4 but Armored Warfare will destroy it at 1583Mhz









It's EVGA FTW's right?

Let me try something.. Give me a few minutes..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well I have been pretty lucky with this card so it seems haha.
> Core on 1557Mhz is perfectly stable. It will run most benches on 1600+ actually and is semi-stable on 1583Mhz in games like BF4 but Armored Warfare will destroy it at 1583Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's EVGA FTW's right?
> 
> Let me try something.. Give me a few minutes..


yeah, a pair of them.

This is the only voltage adjusting I have been able to do with these cards, 1.212 just doesn't allow much.


----------



## Imprezzion

evga-ftw-noboost-1.275v-1279mhz.rom.zip 967k .zip file


That is a BIOS I just build for you









Its based on TechPowerUp GPU BIOS Database's EVGA FTW BIOS with version: 84.04.2F.00.80.

It features:
- No boost clocks so always runs *1279Mhz* under load and will not dynamically clock UP. It will clock DOWN however under lighter loads as intended. Easily adjusted with EVGA Precision / MSI AB with offset.
- *1.275v load* on ALL frequency's *above 975Mhz*.
- Stock 3505Mhz VRAM clocks. Adjust yourself in Precision / Afterburner.
- 345w power limit. No more percentages higher than 100 needed. 100% is already 345w.

There's a crude readme included on how to flash it and it has nvflash for Windows (works under 8.1 / 10 x64) included in the .zip as well as Maxxwell BIOS Tweaker which I used to build it. Credits to the person who makes all these epic tools ofcourse.


----------



## inedenimadam

Unfortunately, I have already tried upping the voltage through Maxwell BIOS tweaker, and I have the boost disabled in the BIOS as well. I can move the slider in MBT, but after a reboot, voltage still caps at 1.212

and that is the same bios version number I am running.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know that issue. I have created a custom voltage table. You can up the voltage as much as you want on the top 3 sliders but if the range of allowed voltages for a specific clock in the boost table like the CLK_xx numbers indicate is still maxed at 1,212v it can't go anywhere. That's why i made a custom voltage & boost table forcing 1.275v on everything above 975Mhz.

Just try this BIOS and read voltage at any clock above 975Mhz with GPU-Z. Leave AB / Precision on 0mv. It should work unless the card has a hardware lock on 1.212v. Which it might have but hey, at least i tried


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know that issue. I have created a custom voltage table. You can up the voltage as much as you want on the top 3 sliders but if the range of allowed voltages for a specific clock in the boost table like the CLK_xx numbers indicate is still maxed at 1,212v it can't go anywhere. That's why i made a custom voltage & boost table forcing 1.275v on everything above 975Mhz.
> 
> Just try this BIOS and read voltage at any clock above 975Mhz with GPU-Z. Leave AB / Precision on 0mv. It should work unless the card has a hardware lock on 1.212v. Which it might have but hey, at least i tried


I will give it a shot.

Edit: flashed fine, but no dice. still 1.212


----------



## FreeElectron

Are there any issues with the new drivers?
Should i update to it?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will give it a shot.
> 
> Edit: flashed fine, but no dice. still 1.212


Hmm.. Seems like a hardware lock then..


----------



## gagac1971

gtx 980 matrix platinum here and let me tell you the card is beast....
it can do 1550 mhz on core and 8200 Memory all on stock voltage which is 1.2v or 1.21v....
man i never had the card like this monster overclocker...
and the best is yet to come....LN2 bios which i will unlock in next days...
happy new year for all here...


----------



## Coil

- Hi,

I got my new 980 SC ACX 2.0. Just to make things sure...

No matter what, the board pushed only to 60°C. I simply lifted with PrecisionX the GPU- & the Mem-Clock to +55 Mhz, for plus minus 10 minutes in Witcher 3. I had one artifact (looks like the textures on the floor are missing for a split-second) and a audio-scene (loading-screen, sounds like snatchy for a split-second too). I checked it with the Tomb-Raider-benchmark, everythings good, no graphic- or sound-anomaly.

I wanna leave the SC @stock, the +55Mhz didn't do anything more on frames and I don't wanna push the card to it's limits. It is allready superclocked... ^^

Okay, is this just a Witcher 3-thing or should I worry about the board, especially it's memory?

Thanks and regards!

P.S. Sometimes... I did create a fan-curve too, the fans sounds at the start for a moment tinny.

Edit: I did the Tomb-Raider-benchmark again with the GPU- & the Mem-Clock +55 Mhz... no anomalys. The oc did raise the frames for 10 units. ^^ But for now I wanna leave the SC @stock, it allready goes on boost a little over 1400Mhz. I think that this was just something with Witcher 3.

One more question. My last two EVGA's had Hynix and Samsung. My new 980 has Elpida. From what I read, are they really that bad for oc?


----------



## sgtgates

Ok guys need some major help, booted up my C-17 Lan Sig rig today, this is what I Got, did my strix 980 crap out on me? Tried the card in a different system, same issue. Not looking good, never seen this before, happens on dvi port as well

Not happy!!


----------



## Imprezzion

The VRAM is a goner. I had that happen to multiple GTX780's and my hardware wall is a graveyard of 780's with the same issue now.

RMA if you have warranty..

Honestly? It doesn't suprise me this happened to a StriX. They have... less then ideal cooling for the secondary's..

VRAM isn't cooled at all to begin with.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_strix_review,3.html

Then there's the, frankly just terrible, VRM cooling which gets to 90+c easily on stock speeds and voltages and since the VRAM isn't cooled at all by heatsinks they will get the full radiant heat from that.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_strix_review,9.html


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any issues with the new drivers?
> Should i update to it?


No problems here. 3DMark11 gave me my highest scores to date but Firestrike dropped over 400 points compared to the 350.12 drivers.


----------



## KillerBee33

The 361.43 is pretty solid so far .


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The VRAM is a goner. I had that happen to multiple GTX780's and my hardware wall is a graveyard of 780's with the same issue now.
> 
> RMA if you have warranty..
> 
> Honestly? It doesn't suprise me this happened to a StriX. They have... less then ideal cooling for the secondary's..
> 
> VRAM isn't cooled at all to begin with.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_strix_review,3.html
> 
> Then there's the, frankly just terrible, VRM cooling which gets to 90+c easily on stock speeds and voltages and since the VRAM isn't cooled at all by heatsinks they will get the full radiant heat from that.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_strix_review,9.html


Yep, most wacky cooling for a card. Got a 980 STRIX myself. Can't wait to put a darn water block on it so it stop making a god awful racket while folding.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> gtx 980 matrix platinum here and let me tell you the card is beast....
> it can do 1550 mhz on core and 8200 Memory all on stock voltage which is 1.2v or 1.21v....
> man i never had the card like this monster overclocker...
> and the best is yet to come....LN2 bios which i will unlock in next days...
> happy new year for all here...


Little bit of an exaggeration there bro. Its decent but its by no means a monster overclocker.

Glad youre happy.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, most wacky cooling for a card. Got a 980 STRIX myself. Can't wait to put a darn water block on it so it stop making a god awful racket while folding.


Dang, well there goes $500 yay.

Guess ill pick up 2 used 290x's and hold off for a year or 2...

I almost blocked this thing too, my luck it would have faded right after I put block on and would be stuck with that too.

Im gonna go ahead and say Asus won't rma my strix? Only like 14 months old, but this....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Little bit of an exaggeration there bro. Its decent but its by no means a monster overclocker.
> 
> Glad youre happy.


hey man....lol yes is not an monster overclocker but it have some nice overclock....


----------



## slobed

Anyone want to help out with modifying a bios for a palit 980gtx? i am at 1,26v on the core, and have a powerlimit of 280w, id like to go even higher.
Im stable at 1590 on the gpu, but 5 mhz over that and im crashing hard, and, yes im on water.
if that fails, i guess its time to figure out how to hardmod it.

bios2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hard modding it won't really do much for you since Maxwell with only go so far on ambient cooling methods. Cranking more voltage into it isn't going to be a miracle fix like with how Kepler you could get away with such.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slobed*
> 
> Anyone want to help out with modifying a bios for a palit 980gtx? i am at 1,26v on the core, and have a powerlimit of 280w, id like to go even higher.
> Im stable at 1590 on the gpu, but 5 mhz over that and im crashing hard, and, yes im on water.
> if that fails, i guess its time to figure out how to hardmod it.
> 
> bios2.zip 136k .zip file


 OC-1.275v-350w.rom.zip 136k .zip file


1.275v on all clocks above 1013Mhz so it won't crash when downclocking in game menu's which happens when running a high offset clock for the core.
Clocks are untouched from your BIOS.
350w power limit.

Higher then 1.275v is not possible with BIOS mod as far as I know so..

Leave voltage on 0 in MSI AB or whatever you use. It's preset to 1.275v.


----------



## slobed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> OC-1.275v-350w.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.275v on all clocks above 1013Mhz so it won't crash when downclocking in game menu's which happens when running a high offset clock for the core.
> Clocks are untouched from your BIOS.
> 350w power limit.
> 
> Higher then 1.275v is not possible with BIOS mod as far as I know so..
> 
> Leave voltage on 0 in MSI AB or whatever you use. It's preset to 1.275v.


Thank you







lets give this one a try


----------



## Imprezzion

Today I got a few GPU coolers from a secondhand guy that I needed for some GPU's with broken fans but 2 of them were complete. A Gelid Icy Vision rev 2 and a Accelero IV Extreme.

The Accelero is too long for my case with a push/pull rad in the front so I went full experimental mode.

Found out tboth coolers use the same threading for their respective mounting system so I combined the mount from the Accelero (with the big backplate and all) with the block and fans of the Icy Vision and some RAM sinks of the Icy Vision and Accelero whereever they'd fit a certain model.

Also, VRM cooling is left stock from the original card. (Gigabyte WF3OC).

I fully managed to mount the Icy Vision using the Accelero's mount and mouting pressure is fine. Temps are great. Also with the huge backplate helping secondary component cooling a LOT i hope the card doesn't struggle as much with VRM temps as it used to with the WF3 cooler.


----------



## nyk20z3

Naked 980 Matrix ready for a Bitspower block -


----------



## Ithanul

O can't wait, can't wait. Finally bought a block for my STRIX. Be able to finally get it to 24/7 folding without it making demon banish call.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O can't wait, can't wait. Finally bought a block for my STRIX. Be able to finally get it to 24/7 folding without it making demon banish call.


Whose block did you buy? I got the acetal-nickel blocks for my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards from EK.


----------



## obikenobi27

Does anybody know how to make Geforce Experience not run like crap?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does anybody know how to make Geforce Experience not run like crap?


1-Download Driver/Extract to Folder
2-In Device Manager Uninstall nVidia
3-Right click on Uninstalled nVidia and point to Extracted nVidia Folder/Install
4-Download GFE and install it separately !


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does anybody know how to make Geforce Experience not run like crap?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 1-Download Driver/Extract to Folder
> 2-In Device Manager Uninstall nVidia
> 3-Right click on Uninstalled nVidia and point to Extracted nVidia Folder/Install
> 4-Download GFE and install it separately !


Thanks. Does anybody know how to fix the issue where Geforce Experience asks for a smart card upon opening the program?


----------



## rymnd6c28

Can someone explain more clearly on the increment of 13 when overclocking on the first page? Non-native english speaker here, so hard to understand the explanation on the first page


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> Can someone explain more clearly on the increment of 13 when overclocking on the first page? Non-native english speaker here, so hard to understand the explanation on the first page


Open GPU-Z, run the render test, and start increasing the core clock by +1. You will notice it does nothing until you get to a point that the core clock jumps +13. The core does not clock in 1mhz steps, but in 13mhz steps. So when you are overclocking, dont bother with +10, +20, +30, etc...use +13, +26, +39, etc.

This also means when you see a review site that says "We overclocked our GTX 980 to 1500 mhz" they really only overclocked it to 1493.5, because 1500 is not an base clock offset divisible by 13.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Open GPU-Z, run the render test, and start increasing the core clock by +1. You will notice it does nothing until you get to a point that the core clock jumps +13. The core does not clock in 1mhz steps, but in 13mhz steps. So when you are overclocking, dont bother with +10, +20, +30, etc...use +13, +26, +39, etc.
> 
> This also means when you see a review site that says "We overclocked our GTX 980 to 1500 mhz" they really only overclocked it to 1493.5, because 1500 is not an base clock offset divisible by 13.


+Rep. Good explanation.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Whose block did you buy? I got the acetal-nickel blocks for my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards from EK.


EK full block. They have one for the STRIX. Got it for 90 bucks.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> EK full block. They have one for the STRIX. Got it for 90 bucks.


That's a great price. I think I paid $124.99 for mine. Don't forget the backplate. It provides a lot of cooling with machined surfaces to draw heat away from your VRM and RAM chips. It gives added support to keep your video board from drooping too. I love my EK hardware and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> That's a great price. I think I paid $124.99 for mine. Don't forget the backplate. It provides a lot of cooling with machined surfaces to draw heat away from your VRM and RAM chips. It gives added support to keep your video board from drooping too. I love my EK hardware and wouldn't have it any other way.


Yeah, that the next thing I have to nab for the card. Because I think its stock backplate might not play nice with a water block.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Open GPU-Z, run the render test, and start increasing the core clock by +1. You will notice it does nothing until you get to a point that the core clock jumps +13. The core does not clock in 1mhz steps, but in 13mhz steps. So when you are overclocking, dont bother with +10, +20, +30, etc...use +13, +26, +39, etc.
> 
> This also means when you see a review site that says "We overclocked our GTX 980 to 1500 mhz" they really only overclocked it to 1493.5, because 1500 is not an base clock offset divisible by 13.


+Rep, thank you for the simple yet understandable explanation








! more thing though, how bout memory clock? is there such a rule/guide for it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Open GPU-Z, run the render test, and start increasing the core clock by +1. You will notice it does nothing until you get to a point that the core clock jumps +13. The core does not clock in 1mhz steps, but in 13mhz steps. So when you are overclocking, dont bother with +10, +20, +30, etc...use +13, +26, +39, etc.
> 
> This also means when you see a review site that says "We overclocked our GTX 980 to 1500 mhz" they really only overclocked it to 1493.5, because 1500 is not an base clock offset divisible by 13.
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep, thank you for the simple yet understandable explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! more thing though, how bout memory clock? is there such a rule/guide for it?
Click to expand...

Nope, memory overclock is straightforward, well...it is DDR (*D*ual *D*ata *R*ate) so 2 mhz effective for every 1mhz change, but you should already be familiar with that concept if you have ever looked at your traditional DDR3 or DDR4 speeds.


----------



## Tobiman

I need some help making a decision as I'm currently looking towards getting a new second tier high-end card like the Fury, 980 and Nano. I do have a Freesync monitor but I won't mind getting a 980 since they can be had for $400 on ebay nowadays which is cheaper than the other options. I know the 980 is easily on par if not better once overclocked but I need to know what the power consumption is like around 1500mhz on the core compared to stock for a 980. Thanks!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi guys,
Today i had a tragedy, when i turned on my computer on after exact one second my computer shut off, also the electricity breaker for my room shut it self and would not turn on at all, and my whole casing somehow has giving slight static charges, so i went to the hardware guy it was confirmed my PSU was not working for good and the only power supply they had was yes another VS650W, my specs are i7-3770,gtx 980(factory super clocked), 16gb at 1600mhz, i also had to reset my mobo bios when i installed the new PSu because my GPU wouldn't give display now everything is fine,what i want to ask is why did this all happen ? how can this be avoided again ?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys,
> Today i had a tragedy, when i turned on my computer on after exact one second my computer shut off, also the electricity breaker for my room shut it self and would not turn on at all, and my whole casing somehow has giving slight static charges, so i went to the hardware guy it was confirmed my PSU was not working for good and the only power supply they had was yes another VS650W, my specs are i7-3770,gtx 980(factory super clocked), 16gb at 1600mhz, i also had to reset my mobo bios when i installed the new PSu because my GPU wouldn't give display now everything is fine,what i want to ask is why did this all happen ? how can this be avoided again ?


Get a UPS to help with surges and brown outs and order a more reliable PSU.

More importantly find out what's shorting on the side of your case. That's what it sounds like to me anyway. Did you use stand-offs for your motherboard when you put it into your case?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I need some help making a decision as I'm currently looking towards getting a new second tier high-end card like the Fury, 980 and Nano. I do have a Freesync monitor but I won't mind getting a 980 since they can be had for $400 on ebay nowadays which is cheaper than the other options. I know the 980 is easily on par if not better once overclocked but I need to know what the power consumption is like around 1500mhz on the core compared to stock for a 980. Thanks!


Last I check EVGA had some B-Stock 980s for under $400. Best be fast though. Was going to nab the 970, but got beat to it.


----------



## c0nsistent

So rather than reading through this massive thread, can someone point me towards an ideal BIOS for an EVGA ACX 2.0 980? Looking for max voltage, as precision is only letting me go with +37 which is 1.200v


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> So rather than reading through this massive thread, can someone point me towards an ideal BIOS for an EVGA ACX 2.0 980? Looking for max voltage, as precision is only letting me go with +37 which is 1.200v


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
Go see Mr_Dark


----------



## rbbunmc

Need some brainteaser help. I built 8 x99 and z170 PCs for our dental practice. Each has a 980TI or Titan X and is having problems rendering teeth in a perio chart thats part of dental management software we use. The color of teeth should be white and not the grey checkered pattern straight out of Adobe transparent background. If I run in a virtual machine on the PCs the teeth render correctly in the program (white). I have tried for weeks to track down a solution, without luck. I'm not even sure how to explain it to google since I never experienced anything like it. Its not a driver issue as its been a problem for several geforce releases. Anyone have any idea on the problem or a solution? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Need some brainteaser help. I built 8 x99 and z170 PCs for our dental practice. Each has a 980TI or Titan X and is having problems rendering teeth in a perio chart thats part of dental management software we use. The color of teeth should be white and not the grey checkered pattern straight out of Adobe transparent background. If I run in a virtual machine on the PCs the teeth render correctly in the program (white). I have tried for weeks to track down a solution, without luck. I'm not even sure how to explain it to google since I never experienced anything like it. Its not a driver issue as its been a problem for several geforce releases. Anyone have any idea on the problem or a solution? Thanks a bunch!


What driver is the virtual machine using? That or something is corrupt on the none virtual machines file wise because that is definitely some kind of driver issue looking at it.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> What driver is the virtual machine using? That or something is corrupt on the none virtual machines file wise because that is definitely some kind of driver issue looking at it.


Im just using the generic virtual driver for vmware fusion 8 pro. I agree that it seems to have to be a driver issue, if I delete the driver in windows 7 or 10 it fixes the problem. I just have never seen a driver problem that is present in every release of the driver, which made me question it at first. Are there any other options for drivers besides what GeForce/Nvidia offer? I know that NVIDIA makes some generic drivers for hackintosh that I've used, but being they are .dmg files I am guessing they are non-functional on PC.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

so guys as i mentioned in my last post here, recently my PSU Corsair VS650 stopped working for good as soon as i turned on my computer, so i bought another VS650 because i could only afford it at that very time but today i ordered a Corsair RM750x , because someone told me that my vs650 is off low quality, can damage my components and unsafe , tell me would it be an improvement buying an RM750x?
and will OCing be safe with the new Corsair RM750x as compared to my old Corsair VS650 .

My specs are :-
i7-3770 at 3.9 GHz
16GB at 1600MHz
GTX-980 Factory Super Clocked


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so guys as i mentioned in my last post here, recently my PSU Corsair VS650 stopped working for good as soon as i turned on my computer, so i bought another VS650 because i could only afford it at that very time but today i ordered a Corsair RM750x , because someone told me that my vs650 is off low quality, can damage my components and unsafe , tell me would it be an improvement buying an RM750x?
> and will OCing be safe with the new Corsair RM750x as compared to my old Corsair VS650 .
> 
> My specs are :-
> i7-3770 at 3.9 GHz
> 16GB at 1600MHz
> GTX-980 Factory Super Clocked


Same specs, CX 750W PSU. I am able to get a fine OC on my card, but I cannot boost the power going to the card at all. Only adjust clock speeds.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Same specs, CX 750W PSU. I am able to get a fine OC on my card, but I cannot boost the power going to the card at all. Only adjust clock speeds.


once i tried to overclock my gtx 980 with my vs650 after playing for 15 mins my computer would shutdown with a strange error so i did a thorough research and they told me it was a power error related to the nvidia driver, although my voltage settings in MSI burner were maxed but still the error came back, i never OCed my GPU and nor the error ever come back

tbh i dont know much about PSUs but some guys told me i need to change my psu and get an RM version but i could only afford an RMx


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> once i tried to overclock my gtx 980 with my vs650 after playing for 15 mins my computer would shutdown with a strange error so i did a thorough research and they told me it was a power error related to the nvidia driver, although my voltage settings in MSI burner were maxed but still the error came back, i never OCed my GPU and nor the error ever come back
> 
> tbh i dont know much about PSUs but some guys told me i need to change my psu and get an RM version but i could only afford an RMx


I kept getting a crash if I upped my GPU voltage at all. I was stable though if I kept the max voltage at 100% and just upped the clock speeds in very small increments. I don't think my PSU has much power to spare in my system.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> What driver is the virtual machine using? That or something is corrupt on the none virtual machines file wise because that is definitely some kind of driver issue looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just using the generic virtual driver for vmware fusion 8 pro. I agree that it seems to have to be a driver issue, if I delete the driver in windows 7 or 10 it fixes the problem. I just have never seen a driver problem that is present in every release of the driver, which made me question it at first. Are there any other options for drivers besides what GeForce/Nvidia offer? I know that NVIDIA makes some generic drivers for hackintosh that I've used, but being they are .dmg files I am guessing they are non-functional on PC.
Click to expand...

Have you tried the icafe drivers? Very much hands off, built for compatability, with no NVCP, because they are meant to be run on PCs at internet cafes http://drivers.softpedia.com/downloadTag/NVIDIA+iCafe+355.73


----------



## arrow0309

Guys, I need your help for a guy from another forum
He wants to watercool a Gigabyte Windforce 980, the previous model, that WF3 450watt, GV-N980OC-4GD (the one with the GTX 770/780 windforce cooler):

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5584#kf

And we couldn't find any info whatsoever about the card's pcb and vrm, neither the Gigabyte or EK respond to the guy after plenty of mails.
Do you know about this model's full coverage or if it's based of a reference design or the wf3 (we know) or G1 design?
Cause I don't think they've made any other custom pcb for the Gtx 980

Thanks









PS:
Got some answers from Laithan, here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/3010

However we didn't solve it yet


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi guys can someone tell me what should be my core voltage and power limit in MSI after burner while overclocking my gpu ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys can someone tell me what should be my core voltage and power limit in MSI after burner while overclocking my gpu ?


Don't waste your time and nerve !
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2640#post_24784139
Do not dismiss BIOS OC , its not complicated!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

you are scaring me bro this looks dangerous


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> you are scaring me bro this looks dangerous


Before you go and modify your bios, find a max stable overclock. Flashing random bioses fit for other cards can lead to problems.

Max your power limit slider to eliminate any possibility of power throttling. Don't worry, changing this is not dangerous, it just removes the limit to how much power the card _can_ pull. It doesn't make the card more power hungry by changing this alone.

For the voltage. Don't touch it at first. Start overclocking the core clock in 13mhz increments, verifying stability with 3dmark or unigine software at each clock change. Keep an eye on your cards temperature using the monitoring window in MSI Afterburner. If you find yourself failing stability testing, but your temperatures are still low, you can increase the voltage and see if it opens up more headroom for the core clock.

Once you find a solid balance between voltage, clock and core temperature, you can overclock the memory. This is pretty straight forward. Just increase the memory clock until it becomes unstable, and then back it down to stable again.

Generally I find that once I get good solid numbers in 3dmark or unigine, they will still be slightly unstable in certain gaming scenarios. take the core and memory back down 20-50 mhz for a solid daily overclock.

Set your overclock to a profile in MSI afterburner, and set it to apply at boot for a set and forget overclock. If you find that you no longer want MSI afterburner on your PC, you can ask one of the guys in the custom BIOS thread to help create a BIOS for your card with your daily overclock baked in, so the card will perform at peak potential regardless of what software decides to do.


----------



## LarsL

Start overclocking the core clock in 13mhz increments

You do know that was a 780 kelper thing not needed for maxwell cards you can do you steps by 5mhz.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> You do know that was a 780 kelper thing not needed for maxwell cards you can do you steps by 5mhz.


Incorrect. 13 rule applies. Read the very first post in this thread if you need clarification.

Edit to add: Some software will report an estimate based on the applied offset, instead of reading the actual clock. So it is easy to think that the rule doesn't apply. Use GPU-Z monitor tab for real time clock updates.


----------



## hertz9753

You guys are crazy it's 7. Or maybe it is 9. I do know that it is an odd number below 10. Having 7 maxwell GPUs including 960, 970, 980 and 980Ti's gets me confused.

I use EVGA Precision and NVIDIA Inspector.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

I have already got a modded bios from http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2640#post_24784139 , and i find it far more stable than what i used to do with MSI afterburner ,my Core clock is 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off , my temperatures are stable and below 80C , when i used to OC my GPU with MSI AB my temps used to pass 80c and my clocks were crossing 1550 MHZ ,,, i have no artifacts, stuttering and no display driver crashes which i used to have them when i OCed my card with MSI AB ... i took this screenshot while running valley benchmark 1.0 for 15 mins , i would be glad if you tell me if everything seems to be OK to you or other Overclockers here in this thread,(ehh i am a OC noob sorry ). much appreciated and thanks a bunch for your feedback


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> I have already got a modded bios from http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2640#post_24784139 , and i find it far more stable than what i used to do with MSI afterburner ,my Core clock is 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off , my temperatures are stable and below 80C , when i used to OC my GPU with MSI AB my temps used to pass 80c and my clocks were crossing 1550 MHZ ,,, i have no artifacts, stuttering and no display driver crashes which i used to have them when i OCed my card with MSI AB ... i took this screenshot while running valley benchmark 1.0 for 15 mins , i would be glad if you tell me if everything seems to be OK to you or other Overclockers here in this thread,(ehh i am a OC noob sorry ). much appreciated and thanks a bunch for your feedback


So this card is really running at 1508 not what GPUZ is reporting?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

you are right MSI AB and hardware monitor are showing the same reading the cards running at 1506, is that something to be worried about ?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> So this card is really running at 1508 not what GPUZ is reporting?


Well I cross checked the core clock is set at 1506.5 that's why the gpuz shows 1507 and not 1506 ...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You guys are crazy it's 7. Or maybe it is 9. I do know that it is an odd number below 10. Having 7 maxwell GPUs including 960, 970, 980 and 980Ti's gets me confused.
> 
> I use EVGA Precision and NVIDIA Inspector.


+13 without a doubt. It is easy to verify...open either inspector or PX as well as the monitor tab on GPU-Z, start bumping by 1, once it changes to a new clock it will be +13 til the core clock changes again, and step after. If you use the +20 button Inspector will show +20, but GPU-Z will only show +13. Nvidia Inspectors window is showing you an estimate based on offset that you set, but is not reading real time.

Edit to add: PrecisionX only lets you add core in +13


----------



## MEC-777

Now running my Strix 980 OC at 1459 boost clock (have done 1550) and 3.8ghz on the memory (have done 4.0) with no added voltage. So far it's totally stable. Temps hover in the high 60's, low 70's @ about 55% fan speed during demanding game play. Had it at 1508 for a while but it locked up the screen a couple times, so I dialed it back a bit.

This seem like a good safe daily OC for a 980?

Heard a lot of things about the Strix cards not being very good, but so far mine has been amazing. Idles passively at 36 degrees while running dual monitors, remains whisper quiet under full load and seems to OC really well too.


----------



## Ithanul

Lucky, should hear mine. Sounds like a killer bee trying to attack the computer.







Then again, poor thing smacked into a mid size case with a 960.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Now running my Strix 980 OC at 1459 boost clock (have done 1550) and 3.8ghz on the memory (have done 4.0) with no added voltage. So far it's totally stable. Temps hover in the high 60's, low 70's @ about 55% fan speed during demanding game play. Had it at 1508 for a while but it locked up the screen a couple times, so I dialed it back a bit.
> 
> This seem like a good safe daily OC for a 980?
> 
> Heard a lot of things about the Strix cards not being very good, but so far mine has been amazing. Idles passively at 36 degrees while running dual monitors, remains whisper quiet under full load and seems to OC really well too.


who said strix cards are not good overlockwise? I tried 4-5 980 strix cards and they overclocked very well if you know how to, best bang for the 980 series


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have heard nothing but positive things about the Strix. There have even been many claims that it will outperform a EVGA Kingpin.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have heard nothing but positive things about the Strix. There have even been many claims that it will outperform a EVGA Kingpin.


evga boys installed strix bios to get more FS score


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> evga boys installed strix bios to get more FS score


That wouldn't surprise me one bit with all of the 'stuff' going on with EVGA these days. RMA replacement video boards arrive with the wrong shrouds and serial numbers. PSUs get shipped with wrong cables or the side stickers upside down and also with serial numbers that belong to a different PSU. Replacement for a defective GTX-980 arrives and when the customer opens the box he finds a brand new sealed box with a GTX-780 ti in there. EVGA has always been considered to be one of the premier companies to order from but something is definitely not right over there anymore.


----------



## Ithanul

I must got the turd of the lot then.







Maybe once the water block goes on it. The card will do a little better.

On the other hand, I'm having a blast folding with the 980 Tis though.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I must got the turd of the lot then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once the water block goes on it. The card will do a little better.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm having a blast folding with the 980 Tis though.


Waterblocks are the way to go. This is my first time using a full custom loop and I am loving every minute of it. Even while Folding my video boards never go above 45°C. Compared to a GTX-680 a GTX-980 is like being in Folding Heaven. I really wish I had waited for the 980 ti version but there is always next time.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Waterblocks are the way to go. This is my first time using a full custom loop and I am loving every minute of it. Even while Folding my video boards never go above 45°C. Compared to a GTX-680 a GTX-980 is like being in Folding Heaven. I really wish I had waited for the 980 ti version but there is always next time.


Indeed, I just love the fact it keeps a card cooled off and not have a fan making a ton of racket. I'm usually tolerant with fan noise, worked six years around military cargo jets. But darn I think they find the most annoying fans to put on GPUs.

Bad when I can hear the darn thing over my AP-19s at full blast.

Think I was unlucky and just got the turd of the batch of 980STRIX. Not bad card, just I don't like temps that high when I plan to fold it 24/7 with OCed over 1500MHz.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> who said strix cards are not good overlockwise? I tried 4-5 980 strix cards and they overclocked very well if you know how to, best bang for the 980 series


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have heard nothing but positive things about the Strix. There have even been many claims that it will outperform a EVGA Kingpin.


Ah, ok, good to know!









I've heard a few people here and there saying the Strix cooler sucks and that they don't OC very well and also because the cooler doesn't touch the Vram and there's no mid-plate to cool the Vram, that the Vram will overheat and fail sooner than later. I thought it was mostly BS as the card looks damn robust and over-built/engineered. I know Vram modules don't need heatsinks themselves unless you're going for stupid high overclocks (which I'm not). So I wasn't worried, just curious what you guys thought.

Part of the reason why I thing people say the Strix cooler sucks is because the card does get a little warm (high 60's low 70's) out of the box. But the truth is those temps are still WAY within safe limits and Asus purposely does this to keep the card quiet. And it does remain very quiet. If you'd rather have lower temps and don't care as much about noise, just setup a custom fan curve. Easy.









The other day I did a 1.5 hour race in Project Cars. The card sat at 99% load @1459/7604 OC the entire time, hovered around 72 degrees, not one hiccup, not one blip, super consistent frame rates, and I still couldn't hear my PC sitting right beside me on the desk with open back headphones. Super happy with this Strix.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Super happy with this Strix.


Wait until you have an issue with it and you call their support. Their support is crap. If someone here from Asus sees this and wants to change my opinion that would be great give me your number but, I was left hanging by them and am still hanging.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Wait until you have an issue with it and you call their support. Their support is crap. If someone here from Asus sees this and wants to change my opinion that would be great give me your number but, I was left hanging by them and am still hanging.


I have heard the same about ASUS support but have no personal experience with them.


----------



## KevinC4

I think my EVGA 980 SC ACX died last night








PC doesn't detect the card any more


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> I think my EVGA 980 SC ACX died last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC doesn't detect the card any more


Was there a surge or something? Did it work fine before? Did you swap any hardware out? Strange that it just stopped working out of the blue.


----------



## KevinC4

Yesterday I just turned my PC off, everything normal. And today it won't start anymore. No hardware changed since my skylake rebuilt in December.
The card is water cooled with custom BIOS, but it's running for 3 month with that BIOS.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Yesterday I just turned my PC off, everything normal. And today it won't start anymore. No hardware changed since my skylake rebuilt in December.
> The card is water cooled with custom BIOS, but it's running for 3 month with that BIOS.


So you rig doesn't start at all, ie no lights, fans, or anything? Could be a PSU, CPU, or mobo issue if you're not getting any power.

Furthermore, you said it's not detected so that tells me it is starting up. Do you have onboard Intel graphics or something? Does it not show up at all in device manager?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Which Windows are you using? Maybe Windows 10 borked another video driver install.


----------



## KevinC4

So I mean PC didn't start as intended.

The integrated graphics unit work and Windows 10 is booting with it. But my 980 won't get detected by UEFI or Windows (device manager)


----------



## Zuhl3156

You can try reseating it and the power connectors to see if that helps. If not then trying it in another PC is your only other option. If it fails in another PC then your video board has passed on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> So I mean PC didn't start as intended.
> 
> The integrated graphics unit work and Windows 10 is booting with it. But my 980 won't get detected by UEFI or Windows (device manager)


Do you have another GPU to try in the slot? Or another PC to try the card in?


----------



## KevinC4

I'm afraid not...
Tomorrow I will check the card in the lower PCIe slot. Otherwise I remove the water block and send it to EVGA


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> I'm afraid not...
> Tomorrow I will check the card in the lower PCIe slot. Otherwise I remove the water block and send it to EVGA


How about a pcie sound card? or anything else you can shove in the PCI-E to test the slot?

Also, like the other gentleman mentioned, try removing, inspecting, and reinstalling the card and all associated cables all the way back to the PSU. If you are using soft tubing, you should be able to reinsert the card without breaking down the loop.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> I'm afraid not...
> Tomorrow I will check the card in the lower PCIe slot. Otherwise I remove the water block and send it to EVGA


If you modded your VBIOS you'll need to reflash the original EVGA BIOS or they will reject your RMA claim. If the video board isn't being recognized this might be a problem. You might be able to reflash if you boot into Safe Mode and the card is recognized by nvFlash.


----------



## KevinC4

I can't flash any bios









I disassembled the water block now. It seems to be a small circuit is gone:





You see a tiny burn mark.


----------



## Zuhl3156

If the board won't power up you might be able to sneak a modded BIOS past them but I wouldn't get my hopes up yet. It has happened before but you never know.


----------



## bajer29

Just got a second EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 for SLI









Any recommendations for cooling solutions? Can't afford to put them under water just yet and will probably try my best to keep a PCI slot open in between the two.


----------



## xzamples

Hey if any of you guys got a The Division beta code sent to you by nvidia and don't want it i'll put it to good use


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> If the board won't power up you might be able to sneak a modded BIOS past them but I wouldn't get my hopes up yet. It has happened before but you never know.


Don't understand what you mean


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Don't understand what you mean


If you have an unofficial modded BIOS on your EVGA video board for higher clocking or power limits it voids your warranty. The BIOS version that the video board shipped with is on a sticker on the back of the board. Rumor has it that there is a port on the video board that allows EVGA support to view your BIOS and the settings. If it is not what was originally installed when the board shipped from the factory they will void your warranty and return the defective board to you.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

man i am really sorry about your card dying for no apparent reason, i hope you are able to RMA it ... tell me what clocks were you running on your modded bios and which Psu you have ?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> man i am really sorry about *your card dying for no apparent reason*, i hope you are able to RMA it ... tell me what clocks were you running on your modded bios and which Psu you have ?


The reason was a modded BIOS. It's risky and in my opinion sketchy. But if you accept the risk and realize you may destroy your card, then so be it.

KevinC4 sadly found out the hard way.


----------



## KevinC4

was running at 1558MHz
using a bequiet dark power pro 11 850W


----------



## Zuhl3156

All you can do is try to RMA it and see if it gets approved or not. Don't mention anything about the modded BIOS. Just tell them it quit working after you turned your PC off for the night and hope for the best.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Fellow Overclockers, i had an awakening or you can call it an epiphany ehhh after KevinC4`s card failure due to a modded bios which i had been using myself for more than a couple of weeks now, so i reverted back to the stock bios although my modded bios clocks were 1507 MHz, 3.7Ghz memory and 1.250V, and although kevin had far higher clocks of 1558Mhz, 4.0 Ghz memory and 1.275V far higher than mine along with his custom water block cooling kit. i am sorry kevin if you read this not trying to put salt on your wounds i can imagine how heartbreaking it is to have your hardware fail on you.

i am posting both screenshots of my modded and stock bios settings respectively, please i loved the modded bios i had no TDP,BSOD and high temps or artifacts what so ever and higher FPS but still can someone tell me at what percentage risk will i be running these modded bios settings if i plan to have them again. Tbh i did have BSOD due to a TBC WATCHDOG VOILATION which was due to me not knowing that you have to update your SSD firmware, which i did and the issue sort of resolved.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Fellow Overclockers, i had an awakening or you can call it an epiphany ehhh after KevinC4`s card failure due to a modded bios which i had been using myself for more than a couple of weeks now, so i reverted back to the stock bios although my modded bios clocks were 1507 MHz, 3.7Ghz memory and 1.250V, and although kevin had far higher clocks of 1558Mhz, 4.0 Ghz memory and 1.275V far higher than mine along with his custom water block cooling kit. i am sorry kevin if you read this not trying to put salt on your wounds i can imagine how heartbreaking it is to have your hardware fail on you.
> 
> i am posting both screenshots of my modded and stock bios settings respectively, please i loved the modded bios i had no TDP,BSOD and high temps or artifacts what so ever and higher FPS but still can someone tell me at what percentage risk will i be running these modded bios settings if i plan to have them again. Tbh i did have BSOD due to a TBC WATCHDOG VOILATION which was due to me not knowing that you have to update your SSD firmware, which i did and the issue sort of resolved.


KevinC4 card must have had a weakness from the factory or he could have even bumped that circut when he put the waterblock on. 1 bad gpu is not a indication that the bios mod caused it.

Not saying it is KevinC4's fault, Im just saying we cannot be sure the bios mod is even related to the damage. People RMA stock bios Gpu's everday.

These Maxwell gpu cores are still on 28nm process node. The core could handle your 1.25v without worry. If your temps are good then run modded.

My strix 980 is voltage locked but still does 1504mhz with power limit bios mod. My sons (phat bits) gtx 970 is at 1540mhz 1.3v. Both cards bios moded for over a year without any issues.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Well my with the modded bios the highest temps i had were 73C , may i ask what voltage your gpu is set ?


----------



## Zuhl3156

A video board can fail without warning at any time whether the BIOS has been modded or not. It is just another reason to deny a warranty claim as the manufacturer designs their BIOS to insure longevity of thier product. EVGA is a very good company to deal with and may not notice or even press the issue if they do notice. I only unlock my maximum Voltage limits and Power Limits to raise the performance ceiling available to me. Everything else can be done with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Well my with the modded bios the highest temps i had were 73C , may i ask what voltage your gpu is set ?


My strix 980 is vcore locked at 1.212v. I modded bios to bake in my memory oc to 4.1ghz and raised power limit. Higher power limit helped me get 1504mhz stable. Highest temps ever is 55c in summer w/ek water block.


----------



## jlhawn

stock bios, I'm not smart enough to mess with a gpu bios.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios, I'm not smart enough to mess with a gpu bios.


Me neither that's why I asked someone else to do it for me and they did a very good job for me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios, I'm not smart enough to mess with a gpu bios.


nice core there. What is your asic?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> . Tbh i did have BSOD due to a TBC WATCHDOG VOILATION


DPC watchdog violation points to too high of an overclock on the GPU generally. It can really be any hardware, basically something stops responding and then Windows BSODs because it becomes unresponsive, and it is usually the GPU if overclocked. Run it -100mhz and see if it stops completely.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nice core there. What is your asic?




and it's a reference PNY. in the past reference cards didn't do me very good.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

well i didnt mod the bios myself, i am not an expert in these things, it was done by some guy called Mr.Dark on this forum, he also told me ''Higher TDP limit and boost off'' and how come your GPU works fine at 1.212V but he set mine to 1.250 although i have lower core and memory clocks than you in my modded bios ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> well i didnt mod the bios myself, i am not an expert in these things, it was done by some guy called Mr.Dark on this forum, he also told me ''Higher TDP limit and boost off'' and how come your GPU works fine at 1.212V but he set mine to 1.250 although i have lower core and memory clocks than you in my modded bios ...


My asus strix has a different power delivery plus no two gpu even identical model and brand will OC exactly the same. Its called the silicon lottery and it also can apply to memory chips used.


----------



## KevinC4

Sending my dead card to EVGA now.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DPC watchdog violation points to too high of an overclock on the GPU generally. It can really be any hardware, basically something stops responding and then Windows BSODs because it becomes unresponsive, and it is usually the GPU if overclocked. Run it -100mhz and see if it stops completely.


LOL what? I never said anything about Watchdog Violation... Check who you're quoting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DPC watchdog violation points to too high of an overclock on the GPU generally. It can really be any hardware, basically something stops responding and then Windows BSODs because it becomes unresponsive, and it is usually the GPU if overclocked. Run it -100mhz and see if it stops completely.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what? I never said anything about Watchdog Violation... Check who you're quoting.
Click to expand...

Lol...I will go back and fix it...SauronTheGreat did, I dont know how I got you in the mix! Sorry

Edit: Fixed!


----------



## jlhawn

look what I got tonight


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lol...I will go back and fix it...SauronTheGreat did, I dont know how I got you in the mix! Sorry
> 
> Edit: Fixed!


Haha no worries. I was confused for a second








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> look what I got tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shouldn't this thread now be called Official GTX 980 OC and custom BIOS club?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> look what I got tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would you mind running valley benchmark at that clock? Post a screen shot of results please.

heres my strix at 1504mhz 4.4ghz mem:


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DPC watchdog violation points to too high of an overclock on the GPU generally. It can really be any hardware, basically something stops responding and then Windows BSODs because it becomes unresponsive, and it is usually the GPU if overclocked. Run it -100mhz and see if it stops completely.


i had the BSOD because i had never updated the firmware of my SSD, everything is fine for now


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> [/spoiler] Would you mind running valley benchmark at that clock? Post a screen shot of results please.
> 
> heres my strix at 1504mhz 4.4ghz mem:


sure I will do that this afternoon. I bet mine will crash at that high (1606mhz) of a clock, thats time I ran valley I had a oc of 1558mhz.







my GTX 970 had no problem at 1605mhz but it's a Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
I must say that you have a very good score with that oc


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> sure I will do that this afternoon. I bet mine will crash at that high (1606mhz) of a clock, thats time I ran valley I had a oc of 1558mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my GTX 970 had no problem at 1605mhz but it's a Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> I must say that you have a very good score with that oc


My card is voltage locked 1.212 but the Mems oc hard to 4.4 or so and valley responds to bandwidth.
I was wondering if that 1600 was stable.

My 970 hits a wall at 73fps. Its like after 1520mhz 4ghz mem there is no gain regardless of increase in clocks. I don't see any 970 scores on the valley page above 74 fps ether.

Can that G1 score higher with that big oc?


----------



## jlhawn

this is my GTX 970 over clocked.
also I'm running a old X58 system with my gpu's. don't know how much that affects the performance of the gpu.

also I just tried to run valley with the 980 at 1606mhz and half way through I saw artifacts and then it froze my system







funny cause it runs fine with games, so far anyway.
I guess for benching I'll have to lower the core clock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> this is my GTX 970 over clocked.
> also I'm running a old X58 system with my gpu's. don't know how much that affects the performance of the gpu.
> 
> also I just tried to run valley with the 980 at 1606mhz and half way through I saw artifacts and then it froze my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny cause it runs fine with games, so far anyway.
> I guess for benching I'll have to lower the core clock.


Well. I expected the 970 score to be around there. It is odd to me how the gains diminishes above 1500mhz. Your G1 is undoubtedly clocked higher than my evga ftw. I think the power limit is enforced on at some level in the driver even after bios mod.

If your 980 would have made it through it would have been a nice score. 980s Continue to scale in valley above 1500mhz.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well. I expected the 970 score to be around there. It is odd to me how the gains diminishes above 1500mhz. Your G1 is undoubtedly clocked higher than my evga ftw. I think the power limit is enforced on at some level in the driver even after bios mod.
> 
> If your 980 would have made it through it would have been a nice score. 980s Continue to scale in valley above 1500mhz.


the problem with my 980 is since it's a reference PNY model it only has 2 6 pin connectors for the power phase,
I have found that 2 8 pins or even 1 6 pin and 1 8 pin handle higher over clocks better.
after more checking around that valley score you got is Bad A**, very good score.
I'm going to be building a new system soon with the 4790K that your are running, I will be using a ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer main board.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the problem with my 980 is since it's a reference PNY model it only has 2 6 pin connectors for the power phase,
> I have found that 2 8 pins or even 1 6 pin and 1 8 pin handle higher over clocks better.
> after more checking around that valley score you got is Bad A**, very good score.
> I'm going to be building a new system soon with the 4790K that your are running, I will be using a ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer main board.


Of course it also depends how lucky you are in the chip lottery








I have a MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G with 2 x 8 Pin power connection and still cant break the 1500Mhz barrier. I clock out at around 1490.
Above that, artifacts


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Of course it also depends how lucky you are in the chip lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G with 2 x 8 Pin power connection and still cant break the 1500Mhz barrier. I clock out at around 1490.
> Above that, artifacts


I had a GTX-980 Gaming 4G like that with a really low ASIC of 64% but it would boost just as good as my other 79.0 ASIC board if I cranked the voltage to the max of +.87.


----------



## xutnubu

Strix or G1, which is better in terms of temps and OC? Noise is not that important.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Strix or G1, which is better in terms of temps and OC? Noise is not that important.


I would go with the G1.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I had a GTX-980 Gaming 4G like that with a really low ASIC of 64% but it would boost just as good as my other 79.0 ASIC board if I cranked the voltage to the max of +.87.


Hi,

yeah I also cranked up the voltage, temps are totally fine, but she won't boost higher. Even worse is the memory. I live in China and bought my MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4 G here and it came with Elpida (!) memory chips which wont go higher as +200. My GPU is +160. If I go to 165, I start to get artifacts...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> yeah I also cranked up the voltage, temps are totally fine, but she won't boost higher. Even worse is the memory. I live in China and bought my MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4 G here and it came with Elpida (!) memory chips which wont go higher as +200. My GPU is +160. If I go to 165, I start to get artifacts...


odd, my PNY reference has the Elpida vram chips and I can get them to +500 with MSI Afterburner.
you do know that the MSI 980 and 970 have the worst vram cooling per what I read on a number of reviews,
maybe set a small fan close to your gpu and see if that helps.

MSI


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> odd, my PNY reference has the Elpida vram chips and I can get them to +500 with MSI Afterburner.
> you do know that the MSI 980 and 970 have the worst vram cooling per what I read on a number of reviews,
> maybe set a small fan close to your gpu and see if that helps.
> 
> MSI


Thanks for the tip.







Maybe I'm just unlucky. Before I had a MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition with Hynix which I could crank up +500 on the memory and +190 on GPU. It boosted up to 1550 Mhz. But nevertheless, my GTX 980 overclocked is around 13 fps faster than the overclocked 970 I had before.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just unlucky. Before I had a MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition with Hynix which I could crank up +500 on the memory and +190 on GPU. It boosted up to 1550 Mhz. But nevertheless, my GTX 980 overclocked is around 13 fps faster than the overclocked 970 I had before.


yeah my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 had Samsung memory, the card is a beast, I like it so much I still have it as I just can't part with it.
it would run stable at 1605mhz core clock all day long. I'm still on the fence on my GTX 980, only gives maybe 7 fps improvement in games over my 970


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 had Samsung memory, the card is a beast, I like it so much I still have it as I just can't part with it.
> it would run stable at 1605mhz core clock all day long. I'm still on the fence on my GTX 980, only gives maybe 7 fps improvement in games over my 970


I know what you mean. Those 13 fps I have more re a nice reserve for the future, plus the 980 doesn't have the 4 GB memory issue








I'm happy as it is for now. Im not a hardcore gamer and I have to admit I play on 1080p for now lol, so the 980 is more than enough for now


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I know what you mean. Those 13 fps I have more re a nice reserve for the future, plus the 980 doesn't have the 4 GB memory issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy as it is for now. Im not a hardcore gamer and I have to admit I play on 1080p for now lol, so the 980 is more than enough for now


yeah I'm no hard core gamer either, I run 2560x1080 29 inch wide screen and a 27 inch 1920x1080


----------



## outlaw8505

Always late. I only have a small bump on the cpu- @4.2Ghz and just got the card week or two ago. It's the first night it's been running under water so I'm still testing it out.

Here's mine
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7ku2p



The card installed

__
https://flic.kr/p/Dk4Enh


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dk4Enh
 by Jesse James, on Flickr


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi guys, i have sort of have a silly question ... so last night i was playing GTAV i was like hell lets see what happens when you max memory bar in Graphics, it was like 4178 out of 4096 memory and the bar was obviously red but still my game was flawless with 45+ fps and no fps drops or lags or delays what so ever, so i when the online mission completed i did the same thing on AC syndicate and maxed the memory bar in graphics on ACS i had 35+ fps and no lag or instability ... i have been really confused how come exceeding the memory bar on both games and yet the games were working fine .... very confused ...ehhh sorry if i sound stupid


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys, i have sort of have a silly question ... so last night i was playing GTAV i was like hell lets see what happens when you max memory bar in Graphics, it was like 4178 out of 4096 memory and the bar was obviously red but still my game was flawless with 45+ fps and no fps drops or lags or delays what so ever, so i when the online mission completed i did the same thing on AC syndicate and maxed the memory bar in graphics on ACS i had 35+ fps and no lag or instability ... i have been really confused how come exceeding the memory bar on both games and yet the games were working fine .... very confused ...ehhh sorry if i sound stupid


That memory bar is pretty much pointless. It's there to give you an idea, but it is in no way accurate. If you have MSI Afterburner installed, your better off just keeping an eye on GPU memory usage in OSD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the problem with my 980 is since it's a reference PNY model it only has 2 6 pin connectors for the power phase,
> I have found that 2 8 pins or even 1 6 pin and 1 8 pin handle higher over clocks better.
> after more checking around that valley score you got is Bad A**, very good score.
> I'm going to be building a new system soon with the 4790K that your are running, I will be using a ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer main board.


Its not that my card is so great. The Samsung memory on the card is how I push the score so high.

The mems are stable up to 4.5ghz in valley. Its not game stable there though.

Have you tried pushing the memory?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its not that my card is so great. The Samsung memory on the card is how I push the score so high.
> 
> The mems are stable up to 4.5ghz in valley. Its not game stable there though.
> 
> Have you tried pushing the memory?


I thought that Samsung memory was exclusive to EVGA's Kingpin boards. My MSI boards have Hynix memory modules and they do OK. I really haven't seen how far I can push them since I need stability for Folding at Home. No matter what I set my memory clocks to, MSI Afterburner only reads them as 3004 MHz when Folding. I think the Folding Client limits memory speed on Maxwell boards but I could be wrong there too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I thought that Samsung memory was exclusive to EVGA's Kingpin boards. My MSI boards have Hynix memory modules and they do OK. I really haven't seen how far I can push them since I need stability for Folding at Home. No matter what I set my memory clocks to, MSI Afterburner only reads them as 3004 MHz when Folding. I think the Folding Client limits memory speed on Maxwell boards but I could be wrong there too.












lots of 980s can get sammy mems. I pulled that image from http://www.overclockers.com/asus-strix-gtx980-graphics-card-review/ Since im not home to post my own.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I must have fed into some propaganda from EVGA trying to influence sales of their Kingpin boards. They're nice looking and everything but I think they are overpriced for the average user or even a power user like us unless you're into using LN2.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its not that my card is so great. The Samsung memory on the card is how I push the score so high.
> 
> The mems are stable up to 4.5ghz in valley. Its not game stable there though.
> 
> Have you tried pushing the memory?


I had the memory on my 980 at 4000mhz when I had the core at 1606mhz when it crashed, I lowered the memory and it didn't crash
so it was the cheap memory in the 980 that was my problem.


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Sending my dead card to EVGA now.


Today I received my new 980.



Best service I've ever seen!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Today I received my new 980.
> 
> 
> 
> Best service I've ever seen!


Did they ask any questions? That was a quick turn-around.


----------



## KevinC4

Just some troubleshooting before this RMA.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I must have fed into some propaganda from EVGA trying to influence sales of their Kingpin boards. They're nice looking and everything but I think they are overpriced for the average user or even a power user like us unless you're into using LN2.


With the 980 Ti's they were the only ones for several months to offer a card with Samsung memory, but with non-Ti's you had an equal chance at Samsung or Hynix (my MSI 980 is Hynix, but my husband's has Samsung)


----------



## Madmaxneo

How do I check to see which memory I have on my 980?

Hopefully there is a way to see without taking the card out of the system.....


----------



## Zuhl3156

I was always scared to death about getting Elpida memory. I don't know why. They have been around for a long time but don't seem to work as well as Hynix. I am certain my second MSI 980 had Elpida memory and it flaked out and failed giving me pink and green squares. One RMA later I am back to matching ASIC and Hynix memory.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> How do I check to see which memory I have on my 980?
> 
> Hopefully there is a way to see without taking the card out of the system.....


Use GPU-Z. https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Use GPU-Z. https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


Thanks! I have samsung memory


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Thanks! I have samsung memory


You lucky dog!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You lucky dog!


No kidding, seeing as how I got this GTX 980 on a great deal I wasn't expecting something this good!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I was always scared to death about getting Elpida memory. I don't know why. They have been around for a long time but don't seem to work as well as Hynix. I am certain my second MSI 980 had Elpida memory and it flaked out and failed giving me pink and green squares. One RMA later I am back to matching ASIC and Hynix memory.


Yeah. I would have never expected a High End Card like the 980 would come with Elpida. But my MSI GTX 980 GAMING did.
Even my former 970 Golden Edition had at least Hynix. Right now +200 is the max in my afterburner. Everything above it.. squares and artifacts.


----------



## hertz9753

My 980 Ti has Hynix and both of my 980's have Samsung memory.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah. I would have never expected a High End Card like the 980 would come with Elpida. But my MSI GTX 980 GAMING did.
> Even my former 970 Golden Edition had at least Hynix. Right now +200 is the max in my afterburner. Everything above it.. squares and artifacts.


I am at +280 on my memory clock right now and had it as high as +300 without problems. IDK how far I can actually go as I don't see much difference when gaming. I don't know if I would notice any difference if I had Samsung memory but what I can say is that I have never had any problems from any of my five EVO drives. I can't find any reference to it anywhere I look but I am sure that I'd seen a video board or two where the VRAM could have its voltage boosted. Has anyone else seen this or am I halucinating? Maybe it's the Kingpin boards or at least one of the AMD boards. I imagine it is specific to Samsung memory modules too. Is there any real benefit to over-volting your VRAM?


----------



## orlfman

hey guys! i just picked up dual asus strix 980's in sli to replace my 970's (evga ftw+'s) sli i had.

i'm wondering if these benchmark numbers seem about right:

according to gpu-z (checked by running two instances to log both cards to a .txt file):
core on both cards: ~1279mhz - 1302mhz - average of 1301mhz
memory on both: 1752.4mhz (both samsung)
nvidia drivers: 361.75

bench one: unigine heaven:
1080 x8AA fullscreen
quality ultra
tessellation: extreme

fps: 130.3
score: 3283

bench two: unigine heaven:
1080 x8AA fullscreen
quality ultra
tessellation: disabled

fps: 169.0
score: 4248

bench three: unigine valley:
1080 x8AA fullscreen
extreme hd

fps: 127.4
score: 5330

edit:
3dmark / firestrike 1.1: 27281 graphic score, 13637 physics, 7638 combined, 19386 total score

i tried googling but they're all over the place. all the results are MUCH better than my 970 sli's.


----------



## Zuhl3156

These are my Firestrike scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860
I don't run the Unigine benchmarks any more so I can't help you there.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> These are my Firestrike scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860
> I don't run the Unigine benchmarks any more so I can't help you there.


you have yours on a pretty beefy overclock. 1,878 MHz on the memory man thats nice. i can see why you have a 3000 point score lead over mine in the graphics score. mine are just stock speeds.

thanks for posting!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> you have yours on a pretty beefy overclock. 1,878 MHz on the memory man thats nice. i can see why you have a 3000 point score lead over mine in the graphics score. mine are just stock speeds.
> 
> thanks for posting!


Thank you for the kind words. Yeah that was a ballistic overclock for that run. Memory was at +250 and total Core Clock was 1630 MHz at 1.275v.


----------



## KevinC4

I seriously need help









My new card from RMA died 3 days after installation...

PC Start, no display, some weird noise, following electric smell and card not detected anymore









Can other components kill graphic cards?? How to figure out?


----------



## Wirerat

Double check all the cables from the power supply. It would be very odd for the power supply it self to be killing your gpu's without any other issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> I seriously need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new card from RMA died 3 days after installation...
> 
> PC Start, no display, some weird noise, following electric smell and card not detected anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can other components kill graphic cards?? How to figure out?


First power down the psu, hold the reset button for 10-15 seconds to drain any remaining power and unplug from the wall.

Check the 6 and 8 pin power connectors for burn marks, remove the card, check the pcie fingers and the rest of the card visually for damage.

Sorry for your loss, I hope we can track down the issue.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> I seriously need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new card from RMA died 3 days after installation...
> 
> PC Start, no display, some weird noise, following electric smell and card not detected anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can other components kill graphic cards?? How to figure out?


Other components can kill a graphics card like a PSU or a bad PCI-E socket. It is more likely that your RMA replacement wasn't tested properly.


----------



## KevinC4

Seems to be same circuit fail as before ...



Could it be a problem with my power strips? A few days before my first dead card I changed the electric socket for the PC with the way over four power strips.
Can several strips cause issues on my PSU?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Seems to be same circuit fail as before ...
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a problem with my power strips? A few days before my first dead card I changed the electric socket for the PC with the way over four power strips.
> Can several strips cause issues on my PSU?


Could your waterblock be making contact? That section usually has a cutout for the chokes and a smaller shelf for the VRMs with thermal pads. Is your thermal pad worn out? Are there any burn marks on the block?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Seems to be same circuit fail as before ...
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a problem with my power strips? A few days before my first dead card I changed the electric socket for the PC with the way over four power strips.
> Can several strips cause issues on my PSU?


Not unless there is a problem with the surge protector in the power strip. I have several surge surpressing power strips with built in circuit breakers so the each one down the line will trip its own breaker before shutting down the electricity in my whole apartment.


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It is more likely that your RMA replacement wasn't tested properly.


It was a new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Could your waterblock be making contact? That section usually has a cutout for the chokes and a smaller shelf for the VRMs with thermal pads. Is your thermal pad worn out? Are there any burn marks on the block?


Here you can see the burn marks on the block:


But it makes no contact with it.


----------



## bajer29

Can someone please tell me what the core clocks are different on my (2) 980s while folding? They are both factory clocked and folding at 100%. Could it be the difference between 16x and 8x PCIE slots? Just curious. I haven't looked at these values yet while gaming. Notice that one GPU has slightly higher Voltage.

*GPU 1:*


*GPU 2:*


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi guys,
The side case 200mm fan right next to the GPU should be at inflow or exhaust ? Although mine is at inflow, Someone told me recently that the g1 gaming cards exhaust a lot of heat , although I have two exhaust fans at top, including the 3rd one which is the cpu cooler and the 3 in flow fans at bottom , front and side


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It is more likely that your RMA replacement wasn't tested properly.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a new one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Could your waterblock be making contact? That section usually has a cutout for the chokes and a smaller shelf for the VRMs with thermal pads. Is your thermal pad worn out? Are there any burn marks on the block?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you can see the burn marks on the block:
> 
> 
> But it makes no contact with it.
Click to expand...

That SMD is shorter than the ones around it, so you are right, it doesn't look like it could be making contact there.

Did you run it on air at all first? If so how long? How long did it live with the block on?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys,
> The side case 200mm fan right next to the GPU should be at inflow or exhaust ? Although mine is at inflow, Someone told me recently that the g1 gaming cards exhaust a lot of heat , although I have two exhaust fans at top, including the 3rd one which is the cpu cooler and the 3 in flow fans at bottom , front and side


The last time I had a case with a side fan was when I had a Cooler Master Sniper. I always got the best temperatures with the fan blowing cool air directly onto the video boards


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys,
> The side case 200mm fan right next to the GPU should be at inflow or exhaust ? Although mine is at inflow, Someone told me recently that the g1 gaming cards exhaust a lot of heat , although I have two exhaust fans at top, including the 3rd one which is the cpu cooler and the 3 in flow fans at bottom , front and side


I always got slightly better temps with my side panel as exhaust when I was air cooling. Not by much, 2-4°c but definitely a bit cooler. Did the same for my cpu temps as well


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I always got slightly better temps with my side panel as exhaust when I was air cooling. Not by much, 2-4°c but definitely a bit cooler. Did the same for my cpu temps as well


I suppose it will take some experimenting on your part to see which will work for you. It seems different cases have different results depending on what you have inside.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I suppose it will take some experimenting on your part to see which will work for you. It seems different cases have different results depending on what you have inside.


@SauronTheGreat


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> @SauronTheGreat


Yeah, that's what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the core clocks are different on my (2) 980s while folding? They are both factory clocked and folding at 100%. Could it be the difference between 16x and 8x PCIE slots? Just curious. I haven't looked at these values yet while gaming. Notice that one GPU has slightly higher Voltage.
> 
> *GPU 1:*
> 
> 
> *GPU 2:*


Bump... anyone?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Bump... anyone?


Use GPU-Z to measure the ASIC scores. Normally the higher ASIC will boost higher.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Use GPU-Z to measure the ASIC scores. Normally the higher ASIC will boost higher.


OK, thanks for the response.

Lower clocked card is 63.5... and higher clocked card is 71.6. Ouch.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> OK, thanks for the response.
> 
> Lower clocked card is 63.5... and higher clocked card is 71.6. Ouch.


You can get the lower ASIC board to boost higher by adding a little voltage.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You can get the lower ASIC board to boost higher by adding a little voltage.


What increment should I start raising Voltage and why do you not have any REP? You're by far one of the most insightful people in this thread.

+REP for the help and suggestion.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What increment should I start raising Voltage and why do you not have any REP? You're by far one of the most insightful people in this thread.
> 
> +REP for the help and suggestion.


I think I added .37v in Afterburner before I got my core clock to boost. I've had to go to +.87 to get matching clocks since the lame 980 only had a ASIC of 64 while the other had ASIC of 79.0. Thanks for the Rep.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My lame GM204 has a ASIC of 67.9. It needs +63 to sustain 1519MHz.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> OK, thanks for the response.
> 
> Lower clocked card is 63.5... and higher clocked card is 71.6. Ouch.


That's why I'm having such a hard time deciding if I should get rid of my 84.9% card







I have since upgraded mine and my wife's rigs to dual titan xs. It does not seem to matter a lot on TX cards though.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's why I'm having such a hard time deciding if I should get rid of my 84.9% card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since upgraded mine and my wife's rigs to dual titan xs. It does not seem to matter a lot on TX cards though.


You should be able to fetch a pretty penny for it with a ASIC that high if you decide to part with it. For years EVGA insisted that ASIC wasn't important so we all stopped measuring it. Now it's suddenly important again and chips are being binned and getting higher prices for higher ASIC. Go figure!


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That SMD is shorter than the ones around it, so you are right, it doesn't look like it could be making contact there.
> 
> Did you run it on air at all first? If so how long? How long did it live with the block on?


First it was running for 2 days at air. On the third day I installed the water block the next day the card died.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Make sure that the waterblock isn't making contact somewhere else causing an unusually high electrical load across that component. It sure looks like that little component exploded from an extreme electrical load or surge.


----------



## KevinC4

The water block is mounted as intended and everything was great for 3 month long until I changed the power cords


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Whats the difference between 1.218V and 1.250V ? i mean would it benefit me as far as performance and safety is concerned if i shift to 1.250V ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Whats the difference between 1.218V and 1.250V ? i mean would it benefit me as far as performance and safety is concerned if i shift to 1.250V ?


Going to 1.25 is plenty safe as long as temps are in check. Voltage increase alone will not net more performance, you also have to change the clock speed.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Going to 1.25 is plenty safe as long as temps are in check. Voltage increase alone will not net more performance, you also have to change the clock speed.


Curious. My Core Clocks increase in speed without any additional boost applied using MSI Afterburner as soon as I increase voltage. Boosting my voltage by +.87 gives me a free additional 26 Mhz without touching anything else. Maybe it has something to do with my high ASIC values?


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's Boost 2.0. Max out the power, temp target +max voltage in AB. It will boost as high as it can go on its own if you set +0 core.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That's Boost 2.0. Max out the power, temp target +max voltage in AB. It will boost as high as it can go on its own if you set +0 core.


Well, that explains a lot. i didn't have enough Reps to get my VBIOS modded here so someone at EVGA done a real good job of modding it for me. I don't want to mention any names but his initials were *Sajin* and he did a bang up job of modding my BIOS.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice!


Well, speak of the devil... I think you just modded my VBIOs further to give me some additional volatge boost to 1.31 vdc. I want to take the opportunity to thank you for that but I haven't had the chance to flash it yet. I will get around to to it. I am either getting old or senile. Take your pick. I will do it, I promise. I am just too busy drinking Margaritas and trying not to punch my keyboard. I don't do this often nor do I condone this behavior but my keyboard is on its deathbed, Just in case you were curious. My fingers are staggering right now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem haha! Glad to help!


----------



## bajer29

My GPU core clock on my older/ lower Voltage card has dropped by 3MHz while folding over the past few days. I feel a RMA coming on :|


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Well, that explains a lot. i didn't have enough Reps to get my VBIOS modded here so someone at EVGA done a real good job of modding it for me. I don't want to mention any names but his initials were *Sajin* and he did a bang up job of modding my BIOS.


Wait, you have to have a higher rep to get a modded bios?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Wait, you have to have a higher rep to get a modded bios?


There was a post in here to get your VBIOS modded but you had to have the requirements of 5 Reps and 5 Unique Reps so I didn't qualify. At the time I didn't even know what a Rep was but I knew that I had Zero and Zero for each. I asked anyway but I got shot down. Cyclops was modding the BIOS but someone else came along and told me to hit the pike so I went elsewhere. A few posts later someone else wanted his BIOS modded and he had no Reps but I guess because he said 'Please' or worded his request differently his BIOS was modded and he suddenly inherited 5 or 6 Reps. I did ask but since I didn't post here much I was denied my request. I am sorry that I don't post a whole lot but I have spent years learning without posting because I had nothing worthy of contributing.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Going to 1.25 is plenty safe as long as temps are in check. Voltage increase alone will not net more performance, you also have to change the clock speed.


I understand the temperature part, but how come a higher Voltage is more safe ? isn't higher voltage more dangerous for a GPU as compared to a lower voltage ?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> I understand the temperature part, but how come a higher Voltage is more safe ? isn't higher voltage more dangerous for a GPU as compared to a lower voltage ?


I don't think he is saying it is 'more' safe. I think he is telling you that it won't damage your video board. You just need to keep your temperatures in check as higher voltage makes your GPU run hotter. If it gets too hot it will begin the throttle its Core Clocks and your performance will suffer. I had boosted my voltage to 1.275 on air and a nice custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner kept my temps under 70C.


----------



## bajer29

My 980 has got a lot more sloppy. I've tried adding voltage in small increments and the voltage and core clock fluctuation has not got any better. If anything it's gotten worse before I tried applying more voltage. Thinking about taking it out of the folding war unless someone has a suggestion


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> My 980 has got a lot more sloppy. I've tried adding voltage in small increments and the voltage and core clock fluctuation has not got any better. If anything it's gotten worse before I tried applying more voltage. Thinking about taking it out of the folding war unless someone has a suggestion


What do you mean by 'sloppy'? When Folding I get an occassional dip in clock speeds but for the most part my clocks are maxed out for the whole run.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> What do you mean by 'sloppy'? When Folding I get an occassional dip in clock speeds but for the most part my clocks are maxed out for the whole run.


By sloppy I mean core fluctuating between 1380-1354MHz within a second, over and over again as well as voltage fluctuating between 1225-1209mV. My other card is solid with, like you said, occasional drops in clock speed (rarely). Just seems odd to me.

Since I started messing with voltage to fix the issue (eventually giving up and resetting voltage back to stock); I've remoted in and now can see everything is stable at 1380MHz and 1225mV. Both cards have dropped usage from ~97% to ~92% since I gave up on adding voltage. I'm not sure what's causing the fluctuations, but it was starting to make me nervous as the other card's vitals were solid as a rock. Wouldn't you be worried too if one card was completely stable and the other was doing weird things?

I'll just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Yeah, I do worry a lot. Especially with the load that Folding places on my equipment. I usually find that some Work Units tend to fluctuate my clocks more than others while other WU run perfectly fine. I try not to look at MSI Afterburner while I am Folding but I can't help it. No games or benchmarks load my video boards as hard as Folding at Home and I begin to worry how much it will affect the lifespan of my boards if it actually affects it at all.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Yeah, I do worry a lot. Especially with the load that Folding places on my equipment. I usually find that some Work Units tend to fluctuate my clocks more than others while other WU run perfectly fine. I try not to look at MSI Afterburner while I am Folding but I can't help it. No games or benchmarks load my video boards as hard as Folding at Home and I begin to worry how much it will affect the lifespan of my boards if it actually affects it at all.


Haha yeah, this folding war is my first and probably last. Everything but my case is still under warranty, so I do have things covered. It's just too much stress to have to worry about hardware for a full week that I've spent hard earned money on. I don't like to give up after I've committed, though. At least I'll be well over my 5mil goal and I'll be able to relax and fold more leisurely after this.


----------



## Zuhl3156

When I go all out for Folding I reconfigure my PC to run off of the onboard Intel graphics so I don't interfere with whatever it is that Stanford has my video boards doing and still browse the web and participate in forums. I already Fold for two different teams so I had to decline the invitation to participate in the contest here. I'm getting annoyed with 10 hour WU and I never know what I'll get so I have limited my Folding duties to one WU per day and only fold on my secondary video board. Folding on my CPU didn't yield enough ppd for my liking and eliminating it from the client gives me better output from my video boards.


----------



## bajer29

These GPUs pull some really good PPD, but for the glory of team Intel, I've volunteered 100% of my processing power to the cause. I might try to re-flash my cards' BIOS after the war to see if it helps with stability. Do you have any recommendations? I'm not looking for a crazy over-the-top VBIOS stock clock or anything. Just something that will run stable and close to factory.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> These GPUs pull some really good PPD, but for the glory of team Intel, I've volunteered 100% of my processing power to the cause. I might try to re-flash my cards' BIOS after the war to see if it helps with stability. Do you have any recommendations? I'm not looking for a crazy over-the-top VBIOS stock clock or anything. Just something that will run stable and close to factory.


Just find somebody to unlock your TDP or Power Limit and some more voltage. I wouldn't mess with anything else and you should be good. You can still make all adjustments through MSI Afterburner to your liking. My Power Limit is 150 and max voltage is 1.275 right now. I am watercooled so I have no heat problems.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> These GPUs pull some really good PPD, but for the glory of team Intel, I've volunteered 100% of my processing power to the cause. I might try to re-flash my cards' BIOS after the war to see if it helps with stability. Do you have any recommendations? I'm not looking for a crazy over-the-top VBIOS stock clock or anything. Just something that will run stable and close to factory.


The fluctuations that you are seeing on the core is the folding client saving progress.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The fluctuations that you are seeing on the core is the folding client saving progress.


I know what you're talking about but one card was fluctuating wildly. Up and down, up and down a few times a second. Everything is stable again, now. Thanks


----------



## hertz9753

It's great that you got the cards working again.







I moved on and came back for the FFW.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I know what you're talking about but one card was fluctuating wildly. Up and down, up and down a few times a second. Everything is stable again, now. Thanks


I'm glad everything is back to normal for you too. The biggest Project that I have issues with is 9430 which runs for almost 8 hours. Sometimes it encounters 'bad data' at 25% and then at 50% but finishes fine and completes. Other times it will run all of the way through without a single hitch but the server doesn't like my results and then dumps the WU. This is especially frustrating to me. I had been getting a steady diet of 8 to 10 hour long WU but after I removed the 'client-type advanced' flag things are back to normal for now. My normal ppd is around 400,000 per board but sometimes I drop into the low 300,000 range which really irritates me for some reason but work is work and it has to be done so I grin and bear it until the next WU comes along. Fold on for victory over the tyrrants that are killing us!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'm glad everything is back to normal for you too. The biggest Project that I have issues with is 9430 which runs for almost 8 hours. Sometimes it encounters 'bad data' at 25% and then at 50% but finishes fine and completes. Other times it will run all of the way through without a single hitch but the server doesn't like my results and then dumps the WU. This is especially frustrating to me. I had been getting a steady diet of 8 to 10 hour long WU but after I removed the 'client-type advanced' flag things are back to normal for now. My normal ppd is around 400,000 per board but sometimes I drop into the low 300,000 range which really irritates me for some reason but work is work and it has to be done so I grin and bear it until the next WU comes along. *Fold on for victory over the tyrrants that are killing us!*












Quite honestly, I'll be giving my 980s a break for a while after the FFW. Since my folding rig was stolen, I only currently have my gaming rig to fold on. It's been rough not being able to use my new SLI setup for games this past week


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite honestly, I'll be giving my 980s a break for a while after the FFW. Since my folding rig was stolen, I only currently have my gaming rig to fold on. It's been rough not being able to use my new SLI setup for games this past week


This is primarily a gaming rig and is the sole purpose of my building it. It's just that the GTX-980 is such a workhorse at Folding I couldn't resist putting it to work. I leave SLI disabled since whenever I do enable it to check driver performance I always forget to disable it again so I can Fold. I can still play any game I own on a single 980 while the other 980 toils away in the background.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> This is primarily a gaming rig and is the sole purpose of my building it. It's just that the GTX-980 is such a workhorse at Folding I couldn't resist putting it to work. I leave SLI disabled since whenever I do enable it to check driver performance I always forget to disable it again so I can Fold. I can still play any game I own on a single 980 while the other 980 toils away in the background.


I'd do the same if I didn't have 1440p


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'd do the same if I didn't have 1440p


I have 1440p on my list of upgrades but this VG248QE set me back quite a bit so I suspect I will be staring at it for a few more years to come.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I've got a gtx 980 evga sc ac2.0. I plan to order some fugipoly ultra extreme pads since I almost always replace the pads on all my GPUs. Does anyone have the thickness of the pads and total area needed so I can place the order and not leave very much extra (stuff is very expensive). I plan to cover the front and back of the card. Upon removal it looks like they are 0.5mm but I'm sure I can't be the first to do this.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I've got a gtx 980 evga sc ac2.0. I plan to order some fugipoly ultra extreme pads since I almost always replace the pads on all my GPUs. Does anyone have the thickness of the pads and total area needed so I can place the order and not leave very much extra (stuff is very expensive). I plan to cover the front and back of the card. Upon removal it looks like they are 0.5mm but I'm sure I can't be the first to do this.


EVGA uses a face plate and it covers everything around the GPU core. Do the pads come off? I'm not pulling a GTX 980 to see if they do.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> EVGA uses a face plate and it covers everything around the GPU core. Do the pads come off? I'm not pulling a GTX 980 to see if they do.


Surely they do. Honestly I've always gone with the g1 or msi so this is my first evga. I'll get the card on Monday so I will let you know. At the bare minimum I plan to repast with gelid. If the case doesn't come off I'll be very shocked. Pads are far as past experience come off just fine. Plus replacing with pads such as fujipoly extreme ultra typically yield a much higher stable OC as far as memory goes and usually a bit on core also. As far as I see it its untapped power I'm not using unless I do it. Haha


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Surely they do. Honestly I've always gone with the g1 or msi so this is my first evga. I'll get the card on Monday so I will let you know. At the bare minimum I plan to repast with gelid. If the case doesn't come off I'll be very shocked. Pads are far as past experience come off just fine. Plus replacing with pads such as fujipoly extreme ultra typically yield a much higher stable OC as far as memory goes and usually a bit on core also. As far as I see it its untapped power I'm not using unless I do it. Haha


Yeah, those fujipolys are nice. Need to re yank these Tis out and redo them with some fujipoly pads.

These new EVGAs come with a cover over its VRAM and PCB with core expose. Found an answer, seems on EVGA site it states 1.0mm thick pads.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, those fujipolys are nice. Need to re yank these Tis out and redo them with some fujipoly pads.
> 
> These new EVGAs come with a cover over its VRAM and PCB with core expose. Found an answer, seems on EVGA site it states 1.0mm thick pads.


Really directly on the site? Wow how could I miss that. I searched for a good bit before posting for others advice. I'll do some measurements when it comes in so I can order enough. All goes as planned I'll post up a short tutorial. It was the thicknesses that always get me hard to gauge without calipers and often there will be several sizes ranging from 0.5-1.5mm depending on location distance to sink etc. if they all are even and only one size then that not only saves time it saves a good bit of money and math calculating the correct area of each pad while simultaneously dividing out the correct cuts to ensure you only use what you need bc those pads although highly effective are not cheap. Do you mind posting the link you found it on in case I can't locate it?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really directly on the site? Wow how could I miss that. I searched for a good bit before posting for others advice. I'll do some measurements when it comes in so I can order enough. All goes as planned I'll post up a short tutorial. It was the thicknesses that always get me hard to gauge without calipers and often there will be several sizes ranging from 0.5-1.5mm depending on location distance to sink etc. if they all are even and only one size then that not only saves time it saves a good bit of money and math calculating the correct area of each pad while simultaneously dividing out the correct cuts to ensure you only use what you need bc those pads although highly effective are not cheap. Do you mind posting the link you found it on in case I can't locate it?


This the place I found the answer. 2nd post.

http://forums.evga.com/Thermalpad-thickness-for-gtx-980-m2427834.aspx


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This the place I found the answer. 2nd post.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Thermalpad-thickness-for-gtx-980-m2427834.aspx


Awesome thanks man. Odd though. Taking a look at the thermal plate and the pad locations it really doesn't make any sense. Looking at the rear of the plate not all components are covered. Seems odd. Seeing it in person may explain more but from the picture it seems it could benifit from having more on the section on top of the fan. Also my version will have the acx2.0 fans which although slightly different in design for sure hopefully have the same contact thickness etc.


----------



## Thrillsy

Hi, I'm running CRT VGA - DVI 144hz and BenQ Display-port 144hz on one GTX980, i can not get the GPU to an idle state when not in use, but when running my main @ 144hz and my second on 120hz the GPU idles nicely. Does any one else have the same issue when running two monitors at the same Hz?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, those fujipolys are nice. Need to re yank these Tis out and redo them with some fujipoly pads.
> 
> These new EVGAs come with a cover over its VRAM and PCB with core expose. Found an answer, seems on EVGA site it states 1.0mm thick pads.


Do thermal pads really make that much of a difference between the various manufacturers? I don't know what EK sent with my GPU waterblocks but they are working fine and only been in use for a few months. I would hate to break down my blocks and backplates if it is just going to be a waste of time over a silly degree or two. And yes, those fujipoly strips are expensive.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Do thermal pads really make that much of a difference between the various manufacturers? I don't know what EK sent with my GPU waterblocks but they are working fine and only been in use for a few months. I would hate to break down my blocks and backplates if it is just going to be a waste of time over a silly degree or two. And yes, those fujipoly strips are expensive.


Yeah, they not cheap, but I still have left overs when I did my OG Titans. Plus, I want to redo these Tis since I was not the one who put the blocks on. I am picky like that. Same with vehicles, I have to see the part or have replaced it myself before I am content (especially when concerning brake pads). Plus the temps are bugging me. Then again I do have them OCed darn good while folding.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I know people spend a lot of time comparing different brands of TIM but never seen anyone get OCD and do an in depth review of thermal pads.


----------



## Ithanul

It the only thing I'm picky at concerning watercooling. If I did not do it myself, it going to bug the crap out of me. Otherwise I smack AIOs on CPU and GPUs. Ghetto rig up radiators.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Mine is no work of art but I did do it myself. By this time next week I will have all EKWB components. Why settle for less?


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, I probably got enough spare parts to have five - six computers probably four of them watercooled and still have left overs. I'm bad at hoarding radiators, AIOs, pump/res, and computer hardware.









Think I still got a XSPC Rasa kit hiding around here somewhere.

Bad thing I just bought a huge CPU air cooler and plan to get another PSU. Darn that going to put me at five PSUs. But want a good one to put in the dedicated folder since I'm moving over to a 3930K on a RIVE and plan to smack a total of three GPUs in there, would do four, but don't think the mobo can take it. Hmmmm, unless I get me a ribbon.







The folder should do some lovely PPD once I get its rebuild done.

Next project after that is the aim to do a Xeon on ITX in a portable case. Been eyeing the broadwell xeon. Mmmm, so many cores on such a lovely small motherboard.


----------



## superkyle1721

The thermal pads are not cheap but if you make calculated cuts it shouldn't cost any more that $40 to do. This is done most often on laptops. In another forum which I am much more active a group of us took on changing the pads (and adding a lot more) to our sagar p870dm running 980m sli. Core temps were never the limiting factor of the overclock but since changing there has been an average of 10-15% higher stable overclocks on air. Liquid cooled systems very well might not benefit from better pads but currently my setup uses a corsair 250D case. I'm using the h100i gtx for the CPU so liquid cooling is not an option in this case for the GPU. Past experience with desktop GPUs showed me that no matter the company the pads they use are generally cheap (in the 7-10 w/mK range at best) the ultra line is 17w/mK. By changing these pads the previously boarder line overclock generally becomes 100% stable with a bit of extra headroom to boot. On top of that it typically allows the card to handle voltage increase better as well which can drastically effect your max stable overclock. All in all do you need to do it absolutely not but if you are the type that delids a non thermal limited 6700k bc you can and want to make every thing run as cool as possible while possibly opening up some untapped potential (like me) then absolutely this is something you should do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Next project after that is the aim to do a Xeon on ITX in a portable case. Been eyeing the broadwell xeon. Mmmm, so many cores on such a lovely small motherboard.


Sorry for the double post Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit for some reason. Either way why would you not wait for the E7 Skylake Xeon? The leaked info makes it a very juicy option and rumor has it the wait is almost up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Sorry for the double post Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit for some reason. Either way why would you not wait for the E7 Skylake Xeon? The leaked info makes it a very juicy option and rumor has it the wait is almost up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No reason to buy that. Plus it probably cost more. It not going to be for gaming or overclocking but primarily to be my mobile server/workstation and setup to hook up with a HAM radio for emergency situations and handle small improvised network when needs arise. Unless these Skylake ones got more cores for same price or higher clocks at stock with better ITX motherboards server side.

These the pretty I'm eyeing.

http://techreport.com/news/28029/broadwell-xeon-d-lands-on-mini-itx-boards


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Sorry for the double post Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit for some reason. Either way why would you not wait for the E7 Skylake Xeon? The leaked info makes it a very juicy option and rumor has it the wait is almost up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to buy that. Plus it probably cost more. It not going to be for gaming or overclocking but primarily to be my mobile server/workstation and setup to hook up with a HAM radio for emergency situations and handle small improvised network when needs arise. Unless these Skylake ones got more cores for same price or higher clocks at stock with better ITX motherboards server side.
> 
> These the pretty I'm eyeing.
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/28029/broadwell-xeon-d-lands-on-mini-itx-boards
Click to expand...

You may want to take a look at some of the release I for surrounding the E7. There isn't any price leak in for yet as far as I know but some very interesting specs.

http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-purley-platform-upto-28-cores-56-threads/

Plus I've read reports that gigabyte is releasing an itx board to support it. Sure the setup will cost more money but it is freaking sweet!!! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You may want to take a look at some of the release I for surrounding the E7. There isn't any price leak in for yet as far as I know but some very interesting specs.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-purley-platform-upto-28-cores-56-threads/
> 
> Plus I've read reports that gigabyte is releasing an itx board to support it. Sure the setup will cost more money but it is freaking sweet!!! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord, 28 cores...what the heck. I think I could not even figure out how many VMs I could even use on something like that. Be nuts if they do make a ITX board that can handle that. Just curious what its stock clocks would be with so many cores or even power draw.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Power draw? We're probably talking about a brownout in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Power draw? We're probably talking about a brownout in your neighborhood.


Hehe, I'm surprise I have not done that yet with two OCed 980Tis and a 960 atm. That considering I'm trying to get up to 2x 980Tis, 2x 970s, 980STRIX, and 960 going all at once.


----------



## superkyle1721

Power draw is configurable but goes as between 45W to 165W which if you ask me is extremely reasonable considering.

http://wccftech.com/massive-intel-xeon-e5-xeon-e7-skylake-purley-biggest-advancement-nehalem/

Also what the heck are you doing with all those GPUs!?!?!? That's insane but awesome. I'm guessing you are running 4K monitors using the 980tis for gaming and the 960 for physx?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Also what the heck are you doing with all those GPUs!?!?!? That's insane but awesome. I'm guessing you are running 4K monitors using the 980tis for gaming and the 960 for physx?


Folding if I had to guess


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Also what the heck are you doing with all those GPUs!?!?!? That's insane but awesome. I'm guessing you are running 4K monitors using the 980tis for gaming and the 960 for physx?
> 
> 
> 
> Folding if I had to guess
Click to expand...

Never heard of folding but looking it up seems like it's a very good cause. I think I'll join in but not sure how much I can help since I'm only rocking a single 980 and a 6700k with 16gb ram but hey I'll do my part to help for a good cause why not.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Never heard of folding but looking it up seems like it's a very good cause. I think I'll join in but not sure how much I can help since I'm only rocking a single 980 and a 6700k with 16gb ram but hey I'll do my part to help for a good cause why not.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Here's some info on Folding and how to install and configure the client: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/
They have a team here but I already fold for two different teams. You can expect 400,000 points per day just from your 980.


----------



## superkyle1721

One last question as I do not want to derail the thread any more. Normally I leave all my components (CPU, GPU, and Ram) overclocked as far as they can go for a stable 24/7 overclock. I leave my pc running 24/7 to function as a plex server. If I start folding I'm assuming my GPU usage would stay maxed out 24/7 correct? This would mean I need to set up two profiles one for gaming and another for idle folding/plex right? I'm more than willing to help out a good cause but I also want to do it while not destroying my precious card. I realize it's one a 980 but as a grad student that's a lot of money to risk longevity on. Need to make sure I set this up correctly and not regret something a year down the road when the card dies....although by then nvidia might finally have the new chipset out which I really really want lol

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> One last question as I do not want to derail the thread any more. Normally I leave all my components (CPU, GPU, and Ram) overclocked as far as they can go for a stable 24/7 overclock. I leave my pc running 24/7 to function as a plex server. If I start folding I'm assuming my GPU usage would stay maxed out 24/7 correct? This would mean I need to set up two profiles one for gaming and another for idle folding/plex right? I'm more than willing to help out a good cause but I also want to do it while not destroying my precious card. I realize it's one a 980 but as a grad student that's a lot of money to risk longevity on. Need to make sure I set this up correctly and not regret something a year down the road when the card dies....although by then nvidia might finally have the new chipset out which I really really want lol
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


You will probably need two gpu oc profiles because most gpu can run higher clocks gaming than folding.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Folding hates overclocks and SLI too. I Fold at stock clocks and leave SLI disabled anyway but do remember to always disable SLI before Folding.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Folding hates overclocks and SLI too. I Fold at stock clocks and leave SLI disabled anyway but do remember to always disable SLI before Folding.


Uhhh... I didn't know that lol. SLI has been enabled for the whole FFW.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, I fold. TC fold with the 960 in my folder rig which I will soon be rebuilding. Moving it over to the 3930K on RIVE board and going full water cool with it. Plan to smack three or four GPUs for folding, and have the 3930K BOINC on occasions.

My two 980Tis are in the main rig, and no I don't have 4K don't plan to any time soon. Still cruising about with a 1080P/60Hz IPS. I tend to leave one folding and the other for gaming, 3D rendering, and digital drawing. Sometimes BOINC on the main rig as well on occasions. I do have a 1600P Dell Ultrasharp, but I be damn if I game on that.







That my pro monitor for photos and digital drawings and paired to my huge 24HD Wacom Cintiq. (Note: That makes a Titan look cheap)

Reason I want Pascal to drop so bad! I need that compute back! Though I do still got two old OG Titans laying about.

Pic of my old setup. Currently don't have room to resetup my Wacom and Ultrasharp atm. Though I do plan to replace the IPS with a 1440P IPS.




Plus, when I game I tend to play minecraft.


----------



## superkyle1721

Wow that is one hell of a setup you got going. Personally I'm gaming on a 70" Vizio P series 4K tv but before anyone rags on my gaming on a tv it does support 16ms lag which to me is worth it for such a large screen. Unfortunately my budget doesn't allow a setup that will support any games at 4K except mine craft and LOL. Hopefully when pascal drops (maybe in the next year if they can figure out the tech) I'll be able to up my budget and splurge for the high end card.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow that is one hell of a setup you got going. Personally I'm gaming on a 70" Vizio P series 4K tv but before anyone rags on my gaming on a tv it does support 16ms lag which to me is worth it for such a large screen. Unfortunately my budget doesn't allow a setup that will support any games at 4K except mine craft and LOL. Hopefully when pascal drops (maybe in the next year if they can figure out the tech) I'll be able to up my budget and splurge for the high end card.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I wish to go bigger, but right now only have room for the IPS monitor. Got to get through University and then nail me a IT job somewhere.







That way I can afford my own house.









At least the classes are a tad bit more interesting then the few I did in a Community College...those bore me to death.


----------



## superkyle1721

started at a juco myself and hated it. Same experience bored to death. It wasn't until I forked out the money for a university that I began to really enjoy what I do. Computers and tech are a strong hobbie of mine. My next project is to teach myself to code. Note sure in what language yet but I really want to leant the ins and outs and become proficient.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> started at a juco myself and hated it. Same experience bored to death. It wasn't until I forked out the money for a university that I began to really enjoy what I do. Computers and tech are a strong hobbie of mine. My next project is to teach myself to code. Note sure in what language yet but I really want to leant the ins and outs and become proficient.


Hehe, I got lucky with the teacher at this one. He is a ball. Definitely enjoys teaching us about computers.







Plus, believes in doing hands on.

Suppose to later load another computer with Windows Server add to Domain then in our CCNA class config switches and routers and then link the computers all together. I know something nuts is going to happen. Just wonder who going to mess up inputting IPs or the routing protocol setup.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Folding hates overclocks and SLI too. I Fold at stock clocks and leave SLI disabled anyway but do remember to always disable SLI before Folding.


Folding does like overclocked GPU's just not unstable overclocked GPU's


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Folding does like overclocked GPU's just not unstable overclocked GPU's


Folding will also find out if there's even a minor, oh so tiny instability in your processor's overclock... Even if nothing else ever shows an issue. Core 21's are brutal that way, but man the delicious ppd.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Folding will also find out if there's even a minor, oh so tiny instability in your processor's overclock... Even if nothing else ever shows an issue. Core 21's are brutal that way, but man the delicious ppd.












Sorry I always wanted to do that.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Folding does like overclocked GPU's just not unstable overclocked GPU's


Shhhh! My video boards are overclocked. Core clock is 1580 MHz and I can push 1 million ppd with two GTX-980 boards. My CPU is at stock 4.4 GHz for now but I don't fold on my CPU because I get better output from my video boards when I delete the CPU from the client. The only WU that gives me problems is 9430 but I think it is bad code and not my hardware.


----------



## KevinC4

My second 980 replacement is here. I changed the power supply as before the problems started.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> *My second 980 replacement is here.* I changed the power supply as before the problems started.


I hope it's your last


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> *My second 980 replacement is here.* I changed the power supply as before the problems started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's your last
Click to expand...

^Cheers to that.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok guys so got my 980 today. It's the evga scx 2.0. I immediately overclocked since well why not and I'm seeing some odd behavior. First off the stock overclock on core is 1367 boost. I've upped the power limit to the max and applied a simple core clock of +100 IMO a mild overclock. This is where things get odd. On GPUz graphics card tab it shows boost is now 1467 makes perfect sense as it should however when load is applied under the sensors it shows 1542.5MHz??? checking in afterburner is shows the same also so why is this the case? What is my actual overclock here? Doesn't make sense to what I'm previously use to. Next oddity is with a mild over volt of 25mV I am constantly hitting OV max limit and voltage limit? I purchased this card used could it be that he loaded a vbios with an overclock pre installed or what the heck is going on? I wanted to max this baby out since it arrived with an asic score of 79.6% which should OC very well (should) any advice?

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Boost 2.0 is weird. When I got my card, I maxed out the power, temp targets and voltage. It boosted to 1417Mhz out of the box under load. The base clock was 1216Mhz and boost clock was 1367Mhz. I added +89 on the core and the max boost under load became 1506.5Mhz.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Boost 2.0 is weird. When I got my card, I maxed out the power, temp targets and voltage. It boosted to 1417Mhz out of the box under load. The base clock was 1216Mhz and boost clock was 1367Mhz. I added +89 on the core and the max boost under load became 1506.5Mhz.


Right now I've got it max temp, volt, and power. Clocked at +110 on core seems to be about all it has (seems very low) but boost clocks show 1553 under sensors which seems like a great OC. Also got it up to 8002MHz effective memory clock. Running witcher 3 for the past hour and seems to be totally stable. How's this compare to the average overclock? It seems pretty good but unless compared it doesn't mean anything haha

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5/8000 is what we usually shoot for if you want stable 27/4/365 OC. Anything else is is icing on the cake, for benchmarks.







I played SW:BF for 7 hours with my son today, the screenshot is of MSI AB sensors. Look at the max values in red on the left


----------



## superkyle1721

Very nice haha. What's up with my card hitting the OV and voltage limits though. This occurred on the slightest overvolt yet the core clock and memory was still able to be increased. I would have thought it would throttle itself or something. I've done a quick research lesson and apparently it won't hurt the card but unless I can clear that hurdle I'm going to be leaving a bit of performance behind.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Folding does like overclocked GPU's just not unstable overclocked GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh! My video boards are overclocked. Core clock is 1580 MHz and I can push 1 million ppd with two GTX-980 boards. My CPU is at stock 4.4 GHz for now but I don't fold on my CPU because I get better output from my video boards when I delete the CPU from the client. The only WU that gives me problems is 9430 but I think it is bad code and not my hardware.
Click to expand...

1 million points in a single day does not count as PPD. Just saying that I think you would be lucky you if got close to 900k PPD with your two 980 cards. If I'm on on a thread never talk about folding numbers. You fold for EVGA and I moved back to TPU.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825

Those are real numbers and I know pretty much what every GPU and CPU can do but you have to have fold them before you can talk about real numbers. Just don't talk like you have been there it's not cool.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I've only been Folding since last March but I still contribute to the cause. To say I don't know what I am talking about because I Fold for EVGA is insulting. It all goes for a good cause no matter who you Fold for as long as you Fold. I still do what I can with my limited income on something that is far from being a Folding powerhouse. I have recoreded 1.2 million in a single day with just my two GTX-980 boards.


----------



## bajer29

Rekt. My stock 980s and i5 have never made it over 900k. Man, I need to start OCing these.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Rekt. My stock 980s and i5 have never made it over 900k. Man, I need to start OCing these.


It matter of luck on which Work Units you get from Stanford. I had this one on a single board:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It matter of luck on which Work Units you get from Stanford. I had this one on a single board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image!


I think I got a couple of those, probably the day my points actually reached 1.1mil for the day, but still only had 890k PPD according to [email protected] advanced control.

I'm really sketched out by using a modded VBIOS, but I would like a boost of stable power.


----------



## LarsL

@Zuhl3156 wow you got nice screenies. Your real folding numbers are way less the 1mil PPD




If you really want to get 1mil PPD from 2 980's then you need to be folding in Linux.
If you think you got mad folding skills come on over to TC instead of folding for EVGA Bucks


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've only been Folding since last March but I still contribute to the cause. To say I don't know what I am talking about because I Fold for EVGA is insulting. It all goes for a good cause no matter who you Fold for as long as you Fold. I still do what I can with my limited income on something that is far from being a Folding powerhouse. I have recoreded 1.2 million in a single day with just my two GTX-980 boards.


I didn't mean to hurt or offend you I'm sorry.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I didn't mean to hurt or offend you I'm sorry.


No offense taken. Sorry I reacted like that. I know I can't come close to what you guys are putting out. The last time I Folded 24/7 was for the Time Zone Challenge and my daily average was around 875,000 ppd. I am the first in a long line of cancer victims that has a chance to fight back and I do what I can afford. Hopefully my maternal ancestors are smiling down on me for avanging their slow and painful death from stomach cancer. I am getting up in my years and fully expect the same diagnosis. I have an Endoscopy scheduled for next week. I am just waiting for the doctors to drop the bombshell.


----------



## superkyle1721

I repasted the evga 980 last night and the TIM that was previously used by them was absolutely caked on. It was dried out and very apparently they used some cheap stuff. Replaced it with gelid gc extreme and temps under 40% fan dropped 8 degrees. That's crazy. Switched the fans over to aggressive profile and OCability increased from 15XX to 1900 completely stable using max voltage max power limit. Running benchmarks and auto fans temps stayed around 68C. I'm also running memory at 8Ghz. I'm sure I could get a bit more since there are 0 signs of artifacts however I have decided not to spend the money on the thermal pads since the amount of OC I was shooting for has been achieved without it. All in all the repast job took me no more than 10 minutes total (4 screws) and the difference was very much worth it. Just thought I would share my experience for others that may want to give it a go. FWIW I also repasted my 970 G1 and temps did drop but only around 4 degrees since the card tends to run much cooler anyways.










Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Zuhl3156

I agree that they use some cheap TIM trying to pad their profits. When I reapplied the TIM to my EVGA GTX-680 I got a 8 to 10 degree drop in temps too.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I agree that they use some cheap TIM trying to pad their profits. When I reapplied the TIM to my EVGA GTX-680 I got a 8 to 10 degree drop in temps too.


How easy is it to remove the heat sync on EVGA cards? I'm going to start migrating components to my new computer cases soon, so while I'm at it, I might as well reapply TIM to my processor/ GPUs.

EDIT: I see it only involved a few screws. Disregard


----------



## superkyle1721

What's crazy is how much more stable it was OCed. I had it running a loop on Heaven for 25 minutes at 1600Mhz. Really thought it was going to be stable but eventually it did crash. I'm sure if I sacrifice memory a bit I can get 1600 stable now. The difference isn't that make as far as FPS but every little bit help to achieve 60fps constantly in witcher 3.

Question: Ok so after a lot of reading I've found that may claim that their overclocks are more stable if they do not touch the voltage slider. While it may appear this way after a lot of time playing around I can overclock to say +130 on the core at stock voltage. This could bump up the boost clock to say 1520Mhz. If I adjust the voltage slider I found that as voltage increases so does the max boost clock without adjusting the clock at all. For those that say they are more stable without touching voltage most likely this is due to the chip clocking higher than previously.

There also seems to be some debate to if max voltage can hurt the card. My understanding is that if you do not reflash the vbios then the cards vbios will auto limo voltage to ensure that you can't fry the card. If that's so then is it at all harmful to run max voltage all the time? I mean why not?

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I agree that they use some cheap TIM trying to pad their profits. When I reapplied the TIM to my EVGA GTX-680 I got a 8 to 10 degree drop in temps too.
> 
> 
> 
> How easy is it to remove the heat sync on EVGA cards? I'm going to start migrating components to my new computer cases soon, so while I'm at it, I might as well reapply TIM to my processor/ GPUs.
> 
> EDIT: I see it only involved a few screws. Disregard
Click to expand...

Yeah there are 4 larger screws on the back with compression springs on them. These are the only screws holding the sink to the chip. After removal it slides right off but be careful as there are two connectors on either side that must also be disconnected to remove the sink. Attaching the sink correctly is a bit tricky since the wires are very short but once you reconnect the wires the rest is a breeze.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah there are 4 larger screws on the back with compression springs on them. These are the only screws holding the sink to the chip. After removal it slides right off but be careful as there are two connectors on either side that must also be disconnected to remove the sink. Attaching the sink correctly is a bit tricky since the wires are very short but once you reconnect the wires the rest is a breeze.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Thanks for the walkthrough









REP+


----------



## superkyle1721

Now that's what I am talking about!!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7513539


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this talk of thermal paste has me wondering if I tore mine apart... If I could break that 1600 core barrier, at least when benching...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10667462

.... ....lol, it thinks I have a SCSI drive. I wish.


----------



## TomashT

I've a pair of ASUS STRIX 980s underwater right now, they clock to around 1510/7200. Given their non-reference design, what BIOS can I put in them to squeeze some more performance out of them?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I've a pair of ASUS STRIX 980s underwater right now, they clock to around 1510/7200. Given their non-reference design, what BIOS can I put in them to squeeze some more performance out of them?


is that all you can get out of the memory? Seems low for a water cool build...


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of thermal paste has me wondering if I tore mine apart... If I could break that 1600 core barrier, at least when benching...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10667462
> 
> .... ....lol, it thinks I have a SCSI drive. I wish.


Intel Rapid Storage Technology changes all of your drivers to SCSI. Someone explained to me that it is how they pass the TRIM command to the drives. Whether they are right or wrong I don't know. It is just the only explanation given to me.


----------



## hertz9753

Lies! I do have an Intel SSD.


----------



## Zuhl3156

It doesn't look like you installed IRST: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22036/IRST-Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I've a pair of ASUS STRIX 980s underwater right now, they clock to around 1510/7200. Given their non-reference design, what BIOS can I put in them to squeeze some more performance out of them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> is that all you can get out of the memory? Seems low for a water cool build...


Indeed, seems quite low. I have a Strix 980 on the stock air cooler and was able to get 1550/8000 without adding voltage.


----------



## bajer29

Ok, weird issue. I'm dismantling my PC in prep for my case coming tomorrow and I noticed my top GPU (only one with top plate installed) has this greasy residue near some chokes/ capacitors. I starred wiping it off, but you can still see it in this pic.



Anyone know what it might be? No moister has been near my case. Other sources state it could be thermal grease, but how is that possible?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ok, weird issue. I'm dismantling my PC in prep for my case coming tomorrow and I noticed my top GPU (only one with top plate installed) has this greasy residue near some chokes/ capacitors. I starred wiping it off, but you can still see it in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what it might be? No moister has been near my case. Other sources state it could be thermal grease, but how is that possible?


Are their thermal pads under that backplate?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are their thermal pads under that backplate?


You mean between the backplate and back of GPU?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are their thermal pads under that backplate?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean between the backplate and back of GPU?
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw the same stains on a piece of paper when I pulled the blower off of an EVGA GTX 770. I put the pads on paper so I could remember where they went.


----------



## hertz9753

OC is funky.


----------



## Ithanul

Most likely from the thermal pads. The ones on my STRIX had that when I took the air cooler off.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Yes, I saw the same stains on a piece of paper when I pulled the blower off of an EVGA GTX 770. I put the pads on paper so I could remember where they went.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Most likely from the thermal pads. The ones on my STRIX had that when I took the air cooler off.


Ok, thanks. I thought I was working my cards too hard and it was trying to tell me something. That or ectoplasm.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I thought I was working my cards too hard and it was trying to tell me something. That or ectoplasm.


It's ectoplasm. It is rumored that EVGA uses 'Dark Magic' in the assembly of their Superclocked and Classified video boards. LOL


----------



## hertz9753

Sometimes you have to call.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to call.


Ha-ha-haaa! I love it!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to call.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Ha-ha-haaa! I love it!


Believe me, they were on speed-dial. Almost hit send.


----------



## Krgwow

well, someone can help me understand whats going on?

I've a GTX 980 G1, downloaded Gamestable BIOS a while ago, then Laithan BIOS...

The thing is... the core clock by default on that BIOS is 1531 Mhz right? for start i can't let that there, i start seeing artifacts(not much) on Rust for example(curiously not on GTA V or The Witcher 3), if i decrease to 1518 the problem is solved, but that's not the thing disturbing me... i can't overclock almost ANYTHING on memory, if i put on 7.500 i start seeing artifacts, if i put 7600+ it start giving me driver crashes on Rocket League

things are so bizarre that sometimes i get crashes on games, minimize and then appears:
THE APPLICATION HAS BEEN BLOCK FROM ACESSING YOU GRAPHICS HARDWARE(never see that in my life);
seconds later > GRAPHICS CARD DRIVER STOP RESPONDING

Config:
i5 3570k 4.6 Ghz
asrock z77pro 4
gtx 980 g1
cx 600w corsair
2x4 gb ripjaws ddr1600

maybe its my PSU?
i'm buying in a few days a i7 6700K, already bought ddr4 3200 mhz and a MSI Krait Motherboard, but that GTX 980 makes me too sad to upgrade my PC


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> well, someone can help me understand whats going on?
> 
> I've a GTX 980 G1, downloaded Gamestable BIOS a while ago, then Laithan BIOS...
> 
> The thing is... the core clock by default on that BIOS is 1531 Mhz right? for start i can't let that there, i start seeing artifacts(not much) on Rust for example(curiously not on GTA V or The Witcher 3), if i decrease to 1518 the problem is solved, but that's not the thing disturbing me... i can't overclock almost ANYTHING on memory, if i put on 7.500 i start seeing artifacts, if i put 7600+ it start giving me driver crashes on Rocket League
> 
> things are so bizarre that sometimes i get crashes on games, minimize and then appears:
> THE APPLICATION HAS BEEN BLOCK FROM ACESSING YOU GRAPHICS HARDWARE(never see that in my life);
> seconds later > GRAPHICS CARD DRIVER STOP RESPONDING
> 
> Config:
> i5 3570k 4.6 Ghz
> asrock z77pro 4
> gtx 980 g1
> cx 600w corsair
> 2x4 gb ripjaws ddr1600
> 
> maybe its my PSU?
> i'm buying in a few days a i7 6700K, already bought ddr4 3200 mhz and a MSI Krait Motherboard, but that GTX 980 makes me too sad to upgrade my PC


If that gigabyte 980 has hynix memory then it is not uncommon for it to overclock like poo.

also, If your gaming on a 4.6ghz 3570k then moving to a 6700k wont show a huge improvement in gaming. There are exceptions but a 980ti would have been money better spent imo.

If you needed hyperthreading on the machine for reasons other than gaming I get though.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> If that gigabyte 980 has hynix memory then it is not uncommon for it to overclock like poo.
> 
> also, If your gaming on a 4.6ghz 3570k then moving to a 6700k wont show a huge improvement in gaming. A 980ti would have been money better spent imo.
> 
> If you needed hyperthreading on the machine for reasons other than gaming I get though.


how can i know that type of information?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> how can i know that type of information?


open Gpuz. it will show memory brand.


----------



## Krgwow

ASIC 70.8%
Memory Samsung...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> ASIC 70.8%
> Memory Samsung...


Although your symptoms do point to a poor overclocking card you should be able to stabilize stock setting for sure. My guess is you need to reinstall the driver. Download DDU and do a fresh wipe of the driver since other methods still may leave traces of the bad driver. Install the new driver and test again. I have a strange suspicion this will solve your problems.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Not all video boards will OC equally. Someone else's BIOS isn't a guarantee that you'll get the same results. It is best to upload the original BIOS from your board and have someone unlock the TDP and voltage. Everything else can be done with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Krgwow

just did that, 1531 still artifact
didn't test memory but don't have any hope

edit> memory same ****


----------



## superkyle1721

When you unlock the TDP and voltage how much voltage are people pumping through these cards? Max voltage in afterburner seems like it should be more than plenty unless you are just trying for high numbers in 3D mark

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When you unlock the TDP and voltage how much voltage are people pumping through these cards? Max voltage in afterburner seems like it should be more than plenty unless you are just trying for high numbers in 3D mark
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


My TDP is 150% and 1.275 volts. I have a different modded BIOS that will let me boost to 1.310 volts. Stock TDP was only 122% at 1.212 volts.


----------



## Krgwow

just test here something
i prioritize power limit instead temperature
put max fan lvl at 75%(so will never reach 80 degrees, which is the temperature that i start seeing artifacts)
i'm on 7900 memory now with no artifacts on static image on Uningine Heaven 1600x900 max tesselation possible, 8xAA, ULTRA
but, on core... in the minute that i pass from 1518 to 1531 i start seeing artifacts









EDIT> Testing 8000 memory, no artifact at 76 degrees, pwr target prioritize
i will test on GTA V now


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> My TDP is 150% and 1.275 volts. I have a different modded BIOS that will let me boost to 1.310 volts. Stock TDP was only 122% at 1.212 volts.


Hmm this makes me want to give it a go. What is the max voltage that is "safe to put through the card for 24/7 overclock? I would love to see what all this baby has but I'm a CPU overclocker. In still new to the limitations of GPUs however GPU is easier but it's not as widely stated what safe voltages are since most never leave the max voltage allowed by overclocking software.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hmm this makes me want to give it a go. What is the max voltage that is "safe to put through the card for 24/7 overclock? I would love to see what all this baby has but I'm a CPU overclocker. In still new to the limitations of GPUs however GPU is easier but it's not as widely stated what safe voltages are since most never leave the max voltage allowed by overclocking software.


I can't find any official numbers but 1.250 is considered safe. Afterburner won't read higher than 1.275 and I am guessing there is a reason for that. Being watercooled makes me feel safer at 1.275 and I am reluctant to try anything higher. I need these video boards to last me for a few years. I have Folded 24/7 for twenty days straight and my temperatures never went over 45C so I am good there. I currently run at 1580 MHz and 8000 Mhz memory at 1.275 volts. I can bench and game at higher clocks but it is unstable for Folding. Too much hassle trying to remember to keep changing my OC so I just leave it where it is.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> just test here something
> i prioritize power limit instead temperature
> put max fan lvl at 75%(so will never reach 80 degrees, which is the temperature that i start seeing artifacts)
> i'm on 7900 memory now with no artifacts on static image on Uningine Heaven 1600x900 max tesselation possible, 8xAA, ULTRA
> but, on core... in the minute that i pass from 1518 to 1531 i start seeing artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT> Testing 8000 memory, no artifact at 76 degrees, pwr target prioritize
> i will test on GTA V now


8000 memory tested on GTA V, max temp 77 degrees and not a single artifact or crash, gonna test it on rust


----------



## Krgwow

not a single artifact with 8000 memory in Rust, GTA V and Rocket League
without a crash also

there is a way to increase my Core Clock between 1518 and 1531? cuz i can`t, i have to choose or 1518 or 1531


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> not a single artifact with 8000 memory in Rust, GTA V and Rocket League
> without a crash also
> 
> there is a way to increase my Core Clock between 1518 and 1531? cuz i can`t, i have to choose or 1518 or 1531


The straps are 13 when you OC. Somebody called me out when I said that.


----------



## superkyle1721

What vbios are you guys using and what are both of you guys running liquid cooling? Unfortunately due to the nature of my case (250D) unless I do custom 80mm rads I don't think liquid cooling my GPU is a possibility. Unfortunately.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Ithanul

There is always modding. I straight up took a dremel to my Haf X just so I could smack a 360 and 200mm radiator in it. Still got plans to smack a 915F to the bottom and add two more 360 stealths.









Ah, I forgot, I did save a link where someone was modding a 250D. Pretty darn slick looking too. Heres the link: 250D modded


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What vbios are you guys using and what are both of you guys running liquid cooling? Unfortunately due to the nature of my case (250D) unless I do custom 80mm rads I don't think liquid cooling my GPU is a possibility. Unfortunately.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!





http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-micro-2-high-performance-radiator-black.html


----------



## superkyle1721

Wow first off that case is freaking sick. I wish I had the time and patience for something like that. Very impressive.
I would love to do a custom dual 80mm rad for the GPU. Actually yeah I'll do it haha never done a custom water loop before however. Got a ton of research to do. I'm guessing I'll need water block for GPU ($150) pump ($50) hose and fittings ($20) reservoir ($20) radiator ($50) my prices are basically a guess from reading past forums and what I remember people paying so they may be Wayyy off. Heck if it really does cost that I might as well sell the 980 and get the Titan X haha.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The straps are 13 when you OC. Somebody called me out when I said that.


You are correct about the steps coming in 13 MHz increments. It was pointed out to me by someone using the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. I never bothered adding up the 13 MHz steps. I just set Afterburner to wherever I want it and take it from there. I only know what MSI Afterburner tells me and not the actual real clock rates.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow first off that case is freaking sick. I wish I had the time and patience for something like that. Very impressive.
> I would love to do a custom dual 80mm rad for the GPU. Actually yeah I'll do it haha never done a custom water loop before however. Got a ton of research to do. I'm guessing I'll need water block for GPU ($150) pump ($50) hose and fittings ($20) reservoir ($20) radiator ($50) my prices are basically a guess from reading past forums and what I remember people paying so they may be Wayyy off. Heck if it really does cost that I might as well sell the 980 and get the Titan X haha.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


You can always try to nab 2nd hand parts. I got several radiators I have nabbed off other peeps here. Plus two pump/res combos too.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow first off that case is freaking sick. I wish I had the time and patience for something like that. Very impressive.
> I would love to do a custom dual 80mm rad for the GPU. Actually yeah I'll do it haha never done a custom water loop before however. Got a ton of research to do. I'm guessing I'll need water block for GPU ($150) pump ($50) hose and fittings ($20) reservoir ($20) radiator ($50) my prices are basically a guess from reading past forums and what I remember people paying so they may be Wayyy off. Heck if it really does cost that I might as well sell the 980 and get the Titan X haha.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can always try to nab 2nd hand parts. I got several radiators I have nabbed off other peeps here. Plus two pump/res combos too.
Click to expand...

True but honestly man I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm sure I can figure it out but I don't really have the time right now. Defending my dissertation in a month...

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi guys,
i recently found out what ASIC is , and my ASIC on stock air cooling is 78.9% is that good enough ? i have a G1 gaming card , and would the ASIC precentage drop if i OC my card ? its currently running on stock settings


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all! I recently got a AOC 24" gsync monitor and was wondering what games are there that I can really see the difference on when using gsync and the higher refresh rates? So far I have tried batman Arkham Knight and that game is apparently limited to 90 fps and I tried Mad Max which I was getting between 80 and about 130 fps. To be honest it is hard to see the difference so far primarily because the color on this AOC is so much more sharper than it is on my Vizio 24" 1080p tv I used as my monitor but is now my secondary monitor.

FYI I currently still have my 980 at stock speeds. Once I get a good reference for fps on a game I will start OCing it.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys,
> i recently found out what ASIC is , and my ASIC on stock air cooling is 78.9% is that good enough ? i have a G1 gaming card , and would the ASIC precentage drop if i OC my card ? its currently running on stock settings


That's pretty good for stock air cooling. High ASIC = good for OCing on air; Low ASIC score = good for OCing under water. So yes, OC away!


----------



## FXformat

Hi does anyone here with a 980 hydro copper know why my LEDs are so dim? Are some bulbs burned out?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> That's pretty good for stock air cooling. High ASIC = good for OCing on air; Low ASIC score = good for OCing under water. So yes, OC away!


Thanks bro







thats a relief, i just reverted back to my modded OCed BIOS







, its running at 1507 MHz core clock, 3.7Ghz memory clock and 1.2180V , with higher TDP and boost off, i just ran benchmarks on unigene heaven, valley and 3dmark .... i had maximum temperatures of 78C , i think its safe







....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a relief, i just reverted back to my modded OCed BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its running at 1507 MHz core clock, 3.7Ghz memory clock and 1.2180V , with higher TDP and boost off, i just ran benchmarks on unigene heaven, valley and 3dmark .... i had maximum temperatures of 78C , i think its safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


78 is fine


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi does anyone here with a 980 hydro copper know why my LEDs are so dim? Are some bulbs burned out?


Open the NVIDIA folder on your C drive and find the LED Visualizer folder. You should or might be able to increase the brightness of your LED through there. I used to be able to set the brightness of the MSI Dragon logo on my video boards using it.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys,
> i recently found out what ASIC is , and my ASIC on stock air cooling is 78.9% is that good enough ? i have a G1 gaming card , and would the ASIC precentage drop if i OC my card ? its currently running on stock settings


That's a very good ASIC score. Mine are 79.0 and 79.3 and they overclock like a Banshee. You're looking good.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Open the NVIDIA folder on your C drive and find the LED Visualizer folder. You should or might be able to increase the brightness of your LED through there. I used to be able to set the brightness of the MSI Dragon logo on my video boards using it.


Hi, yes i did that, turned the LED visualizer to 100%...i think some of the bulbs are just burnt out. I can open it and inspect but that means draining my entire loop and then filling it again and run leak test...not fun. This is on full brightness now, has the same luminosity as a dying candle..


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi, yes i did that, turned the LED visualizer to 100%...i think some of the bulbs are just burnt out. I can open it and inspect but that means draining my entire loop and then filling it again and run leak test...not fun. This is on full brightness now, has the same luminosity as a dying candle..


I do think you're right and do have a probelm there. The best thing to do is wait until tomorrow and call EVGA directly on the phone to see if this is a known problem and they have a simple fix for it. Sadly they claim that their HC video boards undergo the most rigorous testing of any of their video boards. It's a shame that something like this would slip past their Quality Control team. It is a genuine PITA to have to drain your loop to RMA the video board. I have been putting off draining my loop so I can install my new EKWB Supremacy EVO waterblock and dual bay pump/res combo unit. This is the only pic I could find that shows the LED operating normally.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I do think you're right and do have a probelm there. The best thing to do is wait until tomorrow and call EVGA directly on the phone to see if this is a known problem and they have a simple fix for it. Sadly they claim that their HC video boards undergo the most rigorous testing of any of their video boards. It's a shame that something like this would slip past their Quality Control team. It is a genuine PITA to have to drain your loop to RMA the video board. I have been putting off draining my loop so I can install my new EKWB Supremacy EVO waterblock and dual bay pump/res combo unit. This is the only pic I could find that shows the LED operating normally.


Yeah that image u posted is 10x brighter than mine. I don't care too much if the card was mounted the traditional way, but i paid a premium for this case to be able to see the card standing up like this, so i'd like to have all the LEDs lit...or brighter...definitely a bad bulb(bulbs) in there somewhere.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yeah that image u posted is 10x brighter than mine. I don't care too much if the card was mounted the traditional way, but i paid a premium for this case to be able to see the card standing up like this, so i'd like to have all the LEDs lit...or brighter...definitely a bad bulb(bulbs) in there somewhere.


That lighted logo is a big selling point and I love the way you have it mounted to show it off. There was a batch of EVGA boards that wouldn't even boot unless you updated the BIOS on it. IDK if the BIOS has anything to do with the LED but it would be nice to not have to drain that loop to fix it. Good luck with your efforts talking to EVGA.


----------



## Madmaxneo

My ASIC is only 72.5%


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My ASIC is only 72.5%


Not to worry. That's still a decent score. You'll just need to apply more voltage to get it to boost as high as other boards or reach its full potential. Unlock 'Votage Control' in MSI Afterburner and move your voltage slider to the right. I think the most you'll get is +.87 volts but it will make a big difference when overclocking and not enough to harm your video board.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Not to worry. That's still a decent score. You'll just need to apply more voltage to get it to boost as high as other boards or reach its full potential. Unlock 'Votage Control' in MSI Afterburner and move your voltage slider to the right. I think the most you'll get is +.87 volts but it will make a big difference when overclocking and not enough to harm your video board.


I use Precision X16 and am trying to figure out how to get a decent OC out of this board.
I currently have my power target set to 114% and my GPU clock offset went up to +114 mhz automatically.

I am not sure if that little bit of a boost helped any because my max GPU clock is still just under 1400.

I have not set the overvoltage just yet. I was kind of worried about that one.....

Is it safe to try it at the max of 87mV or should I start lower?

FYI I have a GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, it is in my sig

EDIT: I have been running through various games to see what I could get in FPS. I tried Ashes of the Singularity last night and my FPS were horrible at between 20 to 30 FPS (I also had a lot of the graphics quality at max). The game kept crashing when I tried it in DirectX 12 mode but ran fine under DX11, that is except for the low FPS. So now I am on a quest to get better FPS in that game.


----------



## Zuhl3156

You could start lower but as long as your temperatures stay good you'll have nothing to worry about. More voltage does equal more heat. EVGA will confirm that none of the settings you can change in PrecisionX will do any harm or void your warranty. I just prefer MSI Afterburner because it is more stable and offers many more features. PrecisionX had been unstable and buggy since Unwinder stopped doing the coding for EVGA. If PrecisionX is working fine for you then there is no reason to switch. Both utilities do basically the same thing. It's just what you feel more comfortable using.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Is it safe to try it at the max of 87mV or should I start lower?


start lower, lots of users have reported Maxwell doesn't really respond all that well to cramming voltage down its throat. I am not saying dont up the voltage, but dont expect miracles.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Am I understanding correctly that as I increase the voltage I should see increase in my GPU base clock? I did a test at + 25mv but didn't see an increase in core clock. I am running the test now at +43mV. So far no artifacts. I am running the Furmark test in Precision X. Do you recommend a better base GPU test?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that as I increase the voltage I should see increase in my GPU base clock? I did a test at + 25mv but didn't see an increase in core clock. I am running the test now at +43mV. So far no artifacts. I am running the Furmark test in Precision X. Do you recommend a better base GPU test?


Many prefer one of the benchmarks from Unigine since they're free. Try 'Valley' or 'Heaven'. Both work equally well. I don't use them because they don't work well with SLI enabled. My minimum FPS always drops too low in SLI mode.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that as I increase the voltage I should see increase in my GPU base clock? I did a test at + 25mv but didn't see an increase in core clock. I am running the test now at +43mV. So far no artifacts. I am running the Furmark test in Precision X. Do you recommend a better base GPU test?


Increasing voltage won't increase your base clock. It will give you a higher overall boost clock.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Many prefer one of the benchmarks from Unigine since they're free. Try 'Valley' or 'Heaven'. Both work equally well. I don't use them because they don't work well with SLI enabled. My minimum FPS always drops too low in SLI mode.


I knew about those.. I was just testing you, yeah that's it....lol.
I am downloading both of those now and it is taking forever. The servers on their end (or somewhere between) are really slow...

I was having difficulty running some games with the settings I had so I reset to default and changed my overvoltage to +50. So far so good.

I had my power target and GPU clock offset both set to +114 (% and mhz respectively).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Increasing voltage won't increase your base clock. It will give you a higher overall boost clock.


That makes sense. I am thinking it is safer to leave the base clock and just work with the boost clock.

Unless there is a way to increase the base clock, reasonably.......


----------



## Zuhl3156

I got an additional 26 MHz from my boards just by boosting the voltage. I didn't touch anything else. Power Target or Limit is always at its max.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I ran valley on ultra and got a score of 5560. My GPU core got up to 1531 as I had my OV set to +87mV (max)...

Not sure if that is good or not but what else can I do to increase performance?


----------



## muggsdk

Hi

New to the site. Just got my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 recently.
This weekend i updated the BIOS to a custom one, by Mr. Dark.
1506 Mhz base clock / 4001 MHz, no boost, higher TDP, 1,275 volt. It seems stable. But when i run a burn-in test in Furmark 2560x1440 with 4xAA the graphics driver crashes after some minutes.
Didn't see any problem in other benchmark tests or games yesterday.
Should i be worried about the furmark situation, og just be happy as long as i dont get crashes in games ect.?


----------



## hertz9753

I still don't understand why people think they need a custom bios. MY best GTX 980 can do 1505 on the core with the stock bios.

Welcome to OC.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I ran valley on ultra and got a score of 5560. My GPU core got up to 1531 as I had my OV set to +87mV (max)...
> 
> Not sure if that is good or not but what else can I do to increase performance?


1500 to 1550 MHz on a GTX-980 is considered good. You can start boosting your Core Clock until it crashes and then back it down a little until it's stable but I think you're doing fine as it is.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> 1500 to 1550 MHz on a GTX-980 is considered good. You can start boosting your Core Clock until it crashes and then back it down a little until it's stable but I think you're doing fine as it is.


The only sliders I see on Precision X are the Power target, GPU temp target GPU temp target, GPU clock offset, and Mem clock offset. Would it be just the GPU clock off set I adjust or do I need to also slightly adjust the others?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The only sliders I see on Precision X are the Power target, GPU temp target GPU temp target, GPU clock offset, and Mem clock offset. Would it be just the GPU clock off set I adjust or do I need to also slightly adjust the others?


Yeah, start increasing the GPU clock offset. You can probably start off around +78 and if it is stable keep increasing in +13 MHz increments until you get it to crash.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Yeah, start increasing the GPU clock offset. You can probably start off around +78 and if it is stable keep increasing in +13 MHz increments until you get it to crash.


Makes sense. BTW I think you meant +76 MHz,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Zuhl3156

I was just dividing by 13 and that's the closest I could get. I actually don't go by 13 MHz increments. I just increase it as I see fit. It's just that the video board only changes in 13 MHz steps.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I ran it at +76 with no problems on Valley. But I noticed something odd. I had the Precision X GPU readouts up at the same time and they were way different than what valley is reporting.
Valley was reporting a core clock of just over 1600 but precision X reported it at just below 1500. Which one is more accurate and is there a better way to get the actual core clock speeds?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muggsdk*
> 
> Hi
> 
> New to the site. Just got my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 recently.
> This weekend i updated the BIOS to a custom one, by Mr. Dark.
> 1506 Mhz base clock / 4001 MHz, no boost, higher TDP, 1,275 volt. It seems stable. But when i run a burn-in test in Furmark 2560x1440 with 4xAA the graphics driver crashes after some minutes.
> Didn't see any problem in other benchmark tests or games yesterday.
> Should i be worried about the furmark situation, og just be happy as long as i dont get crashes in games ect.?


Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I ran it at +76 with no problems on Valley. But I noticed something odd. I had the Precision X GPU readouts up at the same time and they were way different than what valley is reporting.
> Valley was reporting a core clock of just over 1600 but precision X reported it at just below 1500. Which one is more accurate and is there a better way to get the actual core clock speeds?


Try running GPU-Z in the background and see what it reports. https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Try running GPU-Z in the background and see what it reports. https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


I have GPU-Z and ran it with Valley. The numbers were different on all three reports.
On GPU-Z It was saying the highest was 1456, on Precision X16 it reported 1507, and on Valley it reported 1630.

Also to note that precision X crashed at one point when I was not in the room and I had to reset all the values and restart the test.

I am now thinking of going with MSI afterburner because I have heard some people have issues with Precision X crashing. Does Afterburner have a good amount of skins to choose from?

I have to go to work now and will check back when I get home.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have GPU-Z and ran it with Valley. The numbers were different on all three reports.
> On GPU-Z It was saying the highest was 1456, on Precision X16 it reported 1507, and on Valley it reported 1630.
> 
> Also to note that precision X crashed at one point when I was not in the room and I had to reset all the values and restart the test.
> 
> I am now thinking of going with MSI afterburner because I have heard some people have issues with Precision X crashing. Does Afterburner have a good amount of skins to choose from?
> 
> I have to go to work now and will check back when I get home.


Afterburner has lots of different skins to choose from. I chose this one because it matched my motherboard's color scheme plus it is easy to switch to whatever board's clocks I want to monitor. You can even 'stack' the graphs and have different colors for each item. I monitor the usage and temp for my CPU cores in two different graph panels.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I still don't understand why people think they need a custom bios. MY best GTX 980 can do 1505 on the core with the stock bios.
> 
> Welcome to OC.


Custom bios lets the card take more power for those demanding scenes. it's more of a benching thing, but for example I was able to push my core an extra 110MHz or so in Catzilla 1440p with a Cyclops bios simply because of just how much power the Raymark test will draw - it isn't unheard of to survive most of the bench and then raymark loads in and driver crash. On some cards (but most notably Classified and Kingpin cards), a custom bios from Kingpin will unlock the actual 100% fan speed (default bios is restricted to something like 70-80% of actual fan speeds to fall in line with noise requirements from nvidia)


----------



## Madmaxneo

I installed and am running MSI afterburner, and my results got weird.
Please note that during all of these tests I was running Unigine Valley on ultra settings but nothing else turned on (no tessellation or anti-aliasing).
Once I was able to figure out how to get the MSI OSD up I ran a few tests starting with just the core voltage up to max at +87. The first test I ran I was getting really low FPS, like 27 min and 60 max. So I restarted the PC and did another test. It seemed to run with the max FPS at above 220. For the core clock MSI was reading basically the same as Precision X did and which is lower than both what Valley and GPU-Z were reporting. So I upped the Core clock to +78 and started the test again. About halfway through the test my second screen (which is not part of the test) went black. But the test seemed to run smooth and it finished but when I quit out of valley both screens were black. I had to do a hard reboot. After startup I ran the test again and it ran fine, but still the Core clock on MSI were reading low. So I upped the Core clock to +91 and ran the test. About halfway through both screens flickered and went black for a second then they came back up. But I noticed MSI was reading a lower core clock like less that 1350. So I am running the test again.. I will report back when all is done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I installed and am running MSI afterburner, and my results got weird.
> Please note that during all of these tests I was running Unigine Valley on ultra settings but nothing else turned on (no tessellation or anti-aliasing).
> Once I was able to figure out how to get the MSI OSD up I ran a few tests starting with just the core voltage up to max at +87. The first test I ran I was getting really low FPS, like 27 min and 60 max. So I restarted the PC and did another test. It seemed to run with the max FPS at above 220. For the core clock MSI was reading basically the same as Precision X did and which is lower than both what Valley and GPU-Z were reporting. So I upped the Core clock to +78 and started the test again. About halfway through the test my second screen (which is not part of the test) went black. But the test seemed to run smooth and it finished but when I quit out of valley both screens were black. I had to do a hard reboot. After startup I ran the test again and it ran fine, but still the Core clock on MSI were reading low. So I upped the Core clock to +91 and ran the test. About halfway through both screens flickered and went black for a second then they came back up. But I noticed MSI was reading a lower core clock like less that 1350. So I am running the test again.. I will report back when all is done.


Screens going black for a few seconds is an indication of a driver crash. This could be cause by power target too low, overheating (Maxwell performs at its very best when at 60C or lower, especially when pushing things), incompatibility with some drivers (some are known for being less accepting of pushing a card), or even you pushing your core too far.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yes the driver crash puts the GPU in a sort of limp home mode. It will downgrade the power supplies and core clock until you restart so that means your driver is indeed crashing.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Screens going black for a few seconds is an indication of a driver crash. This could be cause by power target too low, overheating (Maxwell performs at its very best when at 60C or lower, especially when pushing things), incompatibility with some drivers (some are known for being less accepting of pushing a card), or even you pushing your core too far.


The GPU did reach a high temp of 75 deg. I also forgot to mention that after I had to reboot my system the core clock is being reported as lower (as much as 100mhz less) than it was before with the same settings. I am not sure which reading to go by on my core clock settings. On the low side both MSI and Precision X are reporting the core clock maxed at about 1494, whereas in Valley I have achieved about 1630 max.


----------



## superkyle1721

Based on what you were overclocking I highly doubt you achieved 1630 however that would explain the driver crash. I usually tend to believe the graphs that are a part of afterburner myself.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Do you think I should increase my power target a little?

On a side note: Where can I get some good Afterburner skins?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Do you think I should increase my power target a little?
> 
> On a side note: Where can I get some good Afterburner skins?


There are a lot of skins included with Afterburner and there are many custom made skins available for download at Guru3D forums: http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55
Guru3D is the official support site for MSI Afterburner and there is a wealth of information available for you to read to help you get the most out of the application.

There are some instructions to help you create your own custom skins here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=306810


----------



## Madmaxneo

Ah, I see. I didn't realize there were skins included with afterburner. Thanks!

I did find some more on deviantart


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ah, I see. I didn't realize there were skins included with afterburner. Thanks!
> 
> I did find some more on deviantart


They are in Settings / User Interface. There are more than enough to keep me happy and amused. There is even a way to use one of the PrecisionX skins if you are a fan of their K-Boost. I will link the video on the How-to if you're interested.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> They are in Settings / User Interface. There are more than enough to keep me happy and amused. There is even a way to use one of the PrecisionX skins if you are a fan of their K-Boost. I will link the video on the How-to if you're interested.


What exactly is K boost? But sure go ahead and link the video.

I may have an issue. I have noticed that my scores in valley are not as good as they were even at stock settings. I also noticed that the EVGA Eleet tuning utility is only reporting 2 gb of RAM on my 980. OTH GPU Z is reporting 4 gb. I could not find anything to see what windows itself is reporting, is there a way to see how much RAM on my GPU is available in the OS itself or is there a better way to check?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What exactly is K boost? But sure go ahead and link the video.
> 
> I may have an issue. I have noticed that my scores in valley are not as good as they were even at stock settings. I also noticed that the EVGA Eleet tuning utility is only reporting 2 gb of RAM on my 980. OTH GPU Z is reporting 4 gb. I could not find anything to see what windows itself is reporting, is there a way to see how much RAM on my GPU is available in the OS itself or is there a better way to check?


K-Boost locks your clocks at max. After clicking the K-Boost button I think you need to reboot to make it work. I Pasted the PrecisionX skin into my MSI Afterburner but it never really interested me so I haven't tried it yet. I am told it will give you higher benchmark scores by preventing downclocking during scenes with a light load.


----------



## superkyle1721

Has anyone here tried this bios mod?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

I am considering trying it for my evga 980 acx 2 but I would like to hear others experience with it and what gains I could actually expect.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> K-Boost locks your clocks at max. After clicking the K-Boost button I think you need to reboot to make it work. I Pasted the PrecisionX skin into my MSI Afterburner but it never really interested me so I haven't tried it yet. I am told it will give you higher benchmark scores by preventing downclocking during scenes with a light load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm have you tried it yet? Let me know your results if you do. I'm curious if it removes the slight FPS hiccups between Heaven Benchmark scenes.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I may or may not try the K boost because I am having issues, read on.

I have been getting different scores at different times when running Valley. My settings have not changed from the +87mV core voltage and the +65 on the core clock. Is this normal?

My limit seems to be +78 on the core clock as when I go to +91 the card gets a little unstable. Should I push the power limit up to try and maintain stability to see if I can get a higher core clock?

Also has anyone had any experience with the EVGA Power Boost? It is linked to the product page. I was wondering if I got that it could possibly provide me with some more stability.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> K-Boost locks your clocks at max. After clicking the K-Boost button I think you need to reboot to make it work. I Pasted the PrecisionX skin into my MSI Afterburner but it never really interested me so I haven't tried it yet. I am told it will give you higher benchmark scores by preventing downclocking during scenes with a light load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm have you tried it yet? Let me know your results if you do. I'm curious if it removes the slight FPS hiccups between Heaven Benchmark scenes.
Click to expand...

Do you think that could actually help? I have always assumed that the little hitching was a result of data access from the drive. I have seen that hitch on every set up I have owned, SLI, xfire, single cards from multiple generations and both green/red. But that is certainly just an uninformed guess, so I wont be upset if someone finds out that it is something else.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you think that could actually help? I have always assumed that the little hitching was a result of data access from the drive. I have seen that hitch on every set up I have owned, SLI, xfire, single cards from multiple generations and both green/red. But that is certainly just an uninformed guess, so I wont be upset if someone finds out that it is something else.


I don't know, that's why I asked lol

Same for me, though. Even on every SSD I've ever owned... How does it NOT drop your min FPS and screw up your score?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Does anyone else get different readings every time they run Valley?
After letting the system sleep for a few hours I sometimes get great scores (for me) in Valley and so far the highest is in the 5600's. But after running the PC all day and running Valley I get score in the 5200's with the same settings.

I also pushed my core clock to +104 and I started seeing artifacts in Valley. I then pushed it to +117 anyway and not only did I get some bad artifacts it froze both my monitors and I had to do a hard restart. This was on a power limit of 105%. Should I go higher in the power or do you guys think I am at my GPU's limit?
After the restart I set the core clock back to +91 and I got a Valley score in the low 5200's. At this time I decided to play around with Valley and control the camera myself. I took control in the middle of the lightning storm to see what it would look like moving the camera manually and it promptly froze my primary monitor with my secondary one to follow shortly.

Is all this normal? Is there a possibility of a driver issue somewhere or could it be something else?

I also noticed something, should not my Core Voltage setting of +87 be showing up in the Afterburner readout? Right now it is showing 0mV yet I have it set to +87,

One last thing, does it matter if I have both Afterburner and Precision X installed?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Crank the power limit to max when running benchmarks. It won't cause any harm, just allows the card to pull a bit more power if it needs it.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I also noticed something, should not my Core Voltage setting of +87 be showing up in the Afterburner readout? Right now it is showing 0mV yet I have it set to +87,
> 
> One last thing, does it matter if I have both Afterburner and Precision X installed?


Never install both PrecisionX and MSI Afterburner at the same time. They can conflict with each other. Pick one or the other. The obvious choice is MSI Afterburner which is by far the superior software.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Crank the power limit to max when running benchmarks. It won't cause any harm, just allows the card to pull a bit more power if it needs it.


Ok I will try that tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Never install both PrecisionX and MSI Afterburner at the same time. They can conflict with each other. Pick one or the other. The obvious choice is MSI Afterburner which is by far the superior software.


that is what I thought but I had see some other posts mentioning having both installed. Then there is a video of someone pasting the EVGA skin into the Afterburner skins folder and using K boost. I would think that they had to have both installed to do that.... because of that I let them both be installed.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok I will try that tonight.
> that is what I thought but I had see some other posts mentioning having both installed. Then there is a video of someone pasting the EVGA skin into the Afterburner skins folder and using K boost. I would think that they had to have both installed to do that.... because of that I let them both be installed.


Both installed, maybe, but not both running at the same time. Having only one installed will eliminate issues down the road.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok guys I really need some help. I currently have the evga 989 scx 2.0. I would like to turn it into a liquid cooled GPU. I'm not really looking to spend any more than say $120-$150 to do so. I'm considering using a pre made liquid cooler since I'm not sure I'm ready to do a custom loop. Anybody have any advice/ a parts list needed to take on such a project. I tried looking myself but became overwhelmed and lost very quickly

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok guys I really need some help. I currently have the evga 989 scx 2.0. I would like to turn it into a liquid cooled GPU. I'm not really looking to spend any more than say $120-$150 to do so. I'm considering using a pre made liquid cooler since I'm not sure I'm ready to do a custom loop. Anybody have any advice/ a parts list needed to take on such a project. I tried looking myself but became overwhelmed and lost very quickly
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I'd look into an EK kit; but with a block and the system itself, you're looking at around $250.

If that's not your thing, then maybe look into a *NZXT Kraken* with your choice of AIO cooler.

Your budget will be difficult to work around IMO.

Secondary Corsair option to the Kraken: *HG10*

You'll get many telling you that CLCs and most AIOs are crap. But I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## superkyle1721

Those are the exact two I was looking into. I would love to build a complete water loop for the 980 but as soon as pascal drops I'm planning on saving and getting the highest end card to support 4K. I hate to spend all that money just to turn around an buy a new card in 6-12 months.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Those are the exact two I was looking into. I would love to build a complete water loop for the 980 but as soon as pascal drops I'm planning on saving and getting the highest end card to support 4K. I hate to spend all that money just to turn around an buy a new card in 6-12 months.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I'd hold off then until you get the new card and save up for a nice custom loop or EK kit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Those are the exact two I was looking into. I would love to build a complete water loop for the 980 but as soon as pascal drops I'm planning on saving and getting the highest end card to support 4K. I hate to spend all that money just to turn around an buy a new card in 6-12 months.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I gave up on card specific blocks a while back, I have two of the EK VGA suppremacy blocks. Low restriction, high compatibility, and wont break the bank. They admittedly are not as pretty as the full cover options, but are 1/2 the price and will likely carry over to whatever is next with little or no trouble. The only reason I suggest straying away from AIOs, it that there is zero expandability. If you have caught the water cooling but, an AIO will likely not scratch that itch for very long, and then you are -$120 bucks that could have been throw at parts. However, an AIO will also take some of the fear, and much of the complication of a full loop out of the equation, and is a good stepping stone.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Those are the exact two I was looking into. I would love to build a complete water loop for the 980 but as soon as pascal drops I'm planning on saving and getting the highest end card to support 4K. I hate to spend all that money just to turn around an buy a new card in 6-12 months.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on card specific blocks a while back, I have two of the EK VGA suppremacy blocks. Low restriction, high compatibility, and wont break the bank. They admittedly are not as pretty as the full cover options, but are 1/2 the price and will likely carry over to whatever is next with little or no trouble. The only reason I suggest straying away from AIOs, it that there is zero expandability. If you have caught the water cooling but, an AIO will likely not scratch that itch for very long, and then you are -$120 bucks that could have been throw at parts. However, an AIO will also take some of the fear, and much of the complication of a full loop out of the equation, and is a good stepping stone.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think one that can offer support for future cards as well as expanding is exactly what I need. I'll take a look into all the options you guys have given me and I will try and see if I can find a second hand setup in which I can use.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I think one that can offer support for future cards as well as expanding is exactly what I need. I'll take a look into all the options you guys have given me and I will try and see if I can find a second hand setup in which I can use.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I hear the thermosphere is a decent gpu block, I think it uses variable mounting brackets, so the cost per generation/card would be reduced to just the price of a new mount if one is needed. Fine looking blocks and the ports are better than the VGA supremacy. There actually are lots of other options outside of EKs...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Crank the power limit to max when running benchmarks. It won't cause any harm, just allows the card to pull a bit more power if it needs it.


Thanks to everyone so far that has helped me!

I uninstalled precision X and the Eleet tune (which was never really useful anyway). I cranked my power to max on the card, added a little to the memory clock and ran Valley. I got one of my best scores but not the best. Either way it ran really smooth and I swear I could see more detail in valley than before.

If I put it at max for benching what should I leave it at?

EDIT: I tried running the bench in Ashes of the Singularity in DX12 mode. Within a few seconds of starting the test my display driver crashed and restarted. I obviously am not able to run that game with the same settings I used for the bench in Valley.

I like the way it looks with the graphics card pushed like this but I don't think I could leave it with the settings I have.

I will ask this again: If I put my power limit to max for benching where should I leave it at for normal and gaming use?


----------



## jlhawn

Just finished replacing my awful reference blower cooler
idle temp went from 33c to 26c
load temp went from 80c to 42c
EDIT: 02/19/2016
just checked temps with a over clock of 1505mhz
idle temp 28c
load temp 58c
using afterburner fan profile, fan never needs to go higher than 50% to keep load temp at 58c
and I still cannot hear the fans.
for a test I moved the fan slider to 100% and cannot hear the fans.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Thanks to everyone so far that has helped me!
> 
> I uninstalled precision X and the Eleet tune (which was never really useful anyway). I cranked my power to max on the card, added a little to the memory clock and ran Valley. I got one of my best scores but not the best. Either way it ran really smooth and I swear I could see more detail in valley than before.
> 
> If I put it at max for benching what should I leave it at?
> 
> EDIT: I tried running the bench in Ashes of the Singularity in DX12 mode. Within a few seconds of starting the test my display driver crashed and restarted. I obviously am not able to run that game with the same settings I used for the bench in Valley.
> 
> I like the way it looks with the graphics card pushed like this but I don't think I could leave it with the settings I have.
> 
> I will ask this again: If I put my power limit to max for benching where should I leave it at for normal and gaming use?


I leave my power limit at max all the time, also the voltage is always at max as the bios has the voltage locked at a certain amount anyway.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok guys I really need some help. I currently have the evga 989 scx 2.0. I would like to turn it into a liquid cooled GPU. I'm not really looking to spend any more than say $120-$150 to do so. I'm considering using a pre made liquid cooler since I'm not sure I'm ready to do a custom loop. Anybody have any advice/ a parts list needed to take on such a project. I tried looking myself but became overwhelmed and lost very quickly
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


one option is the nzxt kraken g10 bracket and a compatible AIO of your choice

bracket https://www.nzxt.com/categories/kraken-g10

compatible cooler list
NZXT : Kraken X61, Kraken X41, Kraken X31, Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H105, H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50 (CW-9060006-WW only)
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok I will try that tonight.
> that is what I thought but I had see some other posts mentioning having both installed. Then there is a video of someone pasting the EVGA skin into the Afterburner skins folder and using K boost. I would think that they had to have both installed to do that.... because of that I let them both be installed.


That video was made by *Unwinder* who was the developer of MSI Afterburner and only showing how to extract, copy and paste the PrecisionX skin into MSI Afterburner. No need to install PrecisionX to use K-Boost.


----------



## MEC-777

Question for you all;

How close can a 980 get to a *stock* 980Ti (reference) in terms of performance, if overclocked?

I figure, from all the gaming benchmarks I've seen, the 980Ti is about 20% faster than a 980 on average. So in theory, a 25% OC on a 980 (to roughly 1530 boost) should get it pretty darn close (within 5% +/-), would you agree?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Question for you all;
> 
> How close can a 980 get to a *stock* 980Ti (reference) in terms of performance, if overclocked?
> 
> I figure, from all the gaming benchmarks I've seen, the 980Ti is about 20% faster than a 980 on average. So in theory, a 25% OC on a 980 (to roughly 1530 boost) should get it pretty darn close (within 5% +/-), would you agree?


Na, I'm boosting to 1530+ right now on mine, and it's still a good 10% slower than reference 980ti reviews suggest.

And one you start clocking the ti, the performance per clock increase is a great deal higher vs the 980 because of increased core count, and higher memory bus width.

Not to say that my 980 overclocked is not a great performer, but it just can't hang with the ti.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Question for you all;
> 
> How close can a 980 get to a *stock* 980Ti (reference) in terms of performance, if overclocked?
> 
> I figure, from all the gaming benchmarks I've seen, the 980Ti is about 20% faster than a 980 on average. So in theory, a 25% OC on a 980 (to roughly 1530 boost) should get it pretty darn close (within 5% +/-), would you agree?


I've seen a single GTX-980 ti beat my GTX-980 SLI setup easily. I wish I would have waited for the 'ti' version. I don't care how good the initial release of Pascal turns out I am waiting for the 'ti' version of it. I hope everyone is wise to nVidia's trick of releasing a slightly faster better but crippled GPU chip with less CUDA cores before they release the real deal. I hope the initial release sits on their shelves so long that they couldn't give them away.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've seen a single GTX-980 ti beat my GTX-980 SLI setup easily. I wish I would have waited for the 'ti' version. I don't care how good the initial release of Pascal turns out I am waiting for the 'ti' version of it. I hope everyone is wise to nVidia's trick of releasing a slightly faster better but crippled GPU chip with less CUDA cores before they release the real deal. I hope the initial release sits on their shelves so long that they couldn't give them away.


What's bad is, they actually add a third dimension of screwing to the equation....

They drop the 980..... then a Titan X that demolishes everything but cost $1000, then a 980Ti that is within 5% as fast and only costs $650....

So..... you paid $550 for the 980, and got screwed not waiting for the Ti, or you paid $1000 for the TX, and got screwed there too....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What's bad is, they actually add a third dimension of screwing to the equation....
> 
> They drop the 980..... then a Titan X that demolishes everything but cost $1000, then a 980Ti that is within 5% as fast and only costs $650....
> 
> So..... you paid $550 for the 980, and got screwed not waiting for the Ti, or you paid $1000 for the TX, and got screwed there too....


I think EVGA is the worst. They have so many versions of the same card it is ridiculous. I am beginning to think that they bin the GPU chips and if they aren't good enough for a high-end board but too good for the lower performing version they make up something that fits somewhere in between. Talk about squeezing every penny out of the customer.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've seen a single GTX-980 ti beat my GTX-980 SLI setup easily. I wish I would have waited for the 'ti' version. I don't care how good the initial release of Pascal turns out I am waiting for the 'ti' version of it. I hope everyone is wise to nVidia's trick of releasing a slightly faster better but crippled GPU chip with less CUDA cores before they release the real deal. I hope the initial release sits on their shelves so long that they couldn't give them away.


Yep, I only going to get a low end Pascal to fool around with for folding. I will wait out for big Pascal Ti version.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Na, I'm boosting to 1530+ right now on mine, and it's still a good 10% slower than reference 980ti reviews suggest.
> 
> And one you start clocking the ti, the performance per clock increase is a great deal higher vs the 980 because of increased core count, and higher memory bus width.
> 
> Not to say that my 980 overclocked is not a great performer, but it just can't hang with the ti.


I know it can't hang with a Ti and trade blows, that's why I assumed within 5% +/- at best.







But even within 10% is not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've seen a single GTX-980 ti beat my GTX-980 SLI setup easily. I wish I would have waited for the 'ti' version. I don't care how good the initial release of Pascal turns out I am waiting for the 'ti' version of it. I hope everyone is wise to nVidia's trick of releasing a slightly faster better but crippled GPU chip with less CUDA cores before they release the real deal. I hope the initial release sits on their shelves so long that they couldn't give them away.


The Ti is great if you can afford it. Here in Canada the 980Ti is over $300 more (and then +13% tax) than what I paid for my 980 (I got a really good deal). So I can't justify that additional 20-25% stock vs stock for over 50% higher cost.

I was just curious how close a 980 could get to a stock 980Ti with a good OC.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I know it can't hang with a Ti and trade blows, that's why I assumed within 5% +/- at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even within 10% is not bad.
> The Ti is great if you can afford it. Here in Canada the 980Ti is over $300 more (and then +13% tax) than what I paid for my 980 (I got a really good deal). So I can't justify that additional 20-25% stock vs stock for over 50% higher cost.
> 
> I was just curious how close a 980 could get to a stock 980Ti with a good OC.


These are my best scores so far. I was at 1620 MHz Core Clock and 7500 MHz Memory Clock 1.275v modded BIOS. Power Limit at 150%.

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860

3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10698525


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> These are my best scores so far. I was at 1620 MHz Core Clock and 7500 MHz Memory Clock 1.275v modded BIOS. Power Limit at 150%.
> 
> Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860
> 
> 3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10698525


Those clocks tho, what are your max GPU temps with these modded bios OC settings ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> These are my best scores so far. I was at 1620 MHz Core Clock and 7500 MHz Memory Clock 1.275v modded BIOS. Power Limit at 150%.
> 
> Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8593860
> 
> 3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10698525


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Those clocks tho, what are your max GPU temps with these modded bios OC settings ?


Yes, I'd also like to know and if possible what bios mod your using and how I could get something similar for my setup....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Those clocks tho, what are your max GPU temps with these modded bios OC settings ?


I am watercooled using EK full cover acetal-nickel blocks with EK backplates. My temps were somewhere around 42C for those runs. I'm not big on a controlled environment for testing but normally my GPU rarely get higher than 25C above ambient.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yes, I'd also like to know and if possible what bios mod your using and how I could get something similar for my setup....


The only things modded on my BIOS were the Voltage cap increased from 1.212 to 1.275 and TDP increased from 122% to 150%. Nothing else was changed. There are members here who can do a similar mod on your BIOS. I'm not smart enough to do that and too old to bother learning.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> The only things modded on my BIOS were the Voltage cap increased from 1.212 to 1.275 and TDP increased from 122% to 150%. Nothing else was changed. There are members here who can do a similar mod on your BIOS. I'm not smart enough to do that and too old to bother learning.


Ok thanks!

Can anyone her mod the 980 bios? If possible could you make a modded one for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> 
> Can anyone her mod the 980 bios? If possible could you make a modded one for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This is the place where you can get a modded bios and this is where i got mine, the guys who mods the BIOS in this thread is a genius
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/3510#post_24915301


----------



## jlhawn

temp with my new arctic cooler with a 1503mhz over clock.
my reference stock cooler I hit 80c real fast.


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've seen a single GTX-980 ti beat my GTX-980 SLI setup easily. I wish I would have waited for the 'ti' version. I don't care how good the initial release of Pascal turns out I am waiting for the 'ti' version of it. I hope everyone is wise to nVidia's trick of releasing a slightly faster better but crippled GPU chip with less CUDA cores before they release the real deal. I hope the initial release sits on their shelves so long that they couldn't give them away.


Yea I do feel I should've waited when I got 980 SC in Oct 14. I definitely am gonna wait for Ti version this time cause being early adopter didn't work out. Still happy with card but for price to performance like Ti is just agree with you. I'm tempted to upgrade to 980ti on Pascal comes out for price reduction cause just got 2560x1440 144hz panel with Gsync and can use more GPU power then when Ti pascal comes out sell 980Ti and get pascal version. Sorry for any typos on iPhone


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> 
> Can anyone her mod the 980 bios? If possible could you make a modded one for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you can get in touch with DeathAngel74 he can do a bang up job for you. He unlocked my voltage sllider for me which was overlooked in my previous BIOS mod. I can now reach 1.3v if I so desire.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys

Joining this club this week with my MSI 980 Gaming SLI, will post some picture and some benchmarks









I'm coming from 970 SLI @1544mhz so lets hope the 980 SLI will make a sense to me


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> Joining this club this week with my MSI 980 Gaming SLI, will post some picture and some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from 970 SLI @1544mhz so lets hope the 980 SLI will make a sense to me


niiiccceee


----------



## Juub

Can you add me to the list? I sport two EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked. Air cooled.


----------



## bajer29

I don't seem to be getting 100% usage on both cards in any game anymore... Valley Mark and Heaven mark my second GPU seem to hit about 80-90% but fluctuates a lot. Is this a power issue? Voltage doesn't seem to fluctuate, though. CPU bottleneck?

The most use I get out of the cards is in BF4 where my second card sometimes dips to 80% but stays relatively high in the 90s.

My first card is almost always maxed at 99%. That doesn't seem to be the problem.

Temps stay below 60C.

IDK, I knew there was a reason I didn't like multiple card setups.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hey, can someone tell me what does basically fan curve mean in term of GPU ? , like if someone says ''i have set my fan curve at 85%''


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hey, can someone tell me what does basically fan curve mean in term of GPU ? , like if someone says ''i have set my fan curve at 85%''


It doesn't make much sense to say you have your fan curve at 85%. A fan curve needs two variables for it to make sense. A fan speed % and a temperature.

MSI Afterburner's fan curve tab looks like this:



Notice that the curve ramps up in fan speed % as temperature rises.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I don't seem to be getting 100% usage on both cards in any game anymore... Valley Mark and Heaven mark my second GPU seem to hit about 80-90% but fluctuates a lot. Is this a power issue? Voltage doesn't seem to fluctuate, though. CPU bottleneck?
> 
> The most use I get out of the cards is in BF4 where my second card sometimes dips to 80% but stays relatively high in the 90s.
> 
> My first card is almost always maxed at 99%. That doesn't seem to be the problem.
> 
> Temps stay below 60C.
> 
> IDK, I knew there was a reason I didn't like multiple card setups.


I'm guessing it's my CPU bottle-necking. I've reset both of my cards to default clocks and voltages. OC'd my CPU back to 4.2GHz.

I'm not getting 100% use on either card now in any game but BF4, but only when in menus (used to get mid-high 90s). ~60% usage from both cards in ROTR.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm guessing it's my CPU bottle-necking. I've reset both of my cards to default clocks and voltages. OC'd my CPU back to 4.2GHz.
> 
> I'm not getting 100% use on either card now in any game but BF4, but only when in menus (used to get mid-high 90s). ~60% usage from both cards in ROTR.


to be honest when i run benchmarks or play GTAV online my gpuload is never 100% its always 99% , although my processor is older than yours and non-K ....i still doubt your processor is bottle necking your GPUs


----------



## bajer29

So frustrating. I switched my old GPU (used to be GPU1) to the GPU2 slot and put the new one in GPU1 slot. I'll try benchmarking again tonight.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So frustrating. I switched my old GPU (used to be GPU1) to the GPU2 slot and put the new one in GPU1 slot. I'll try benchmarking again tonight.


Frustrating because your GPU will only run at 99%?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Frustrating because your GPU will only run at 99%?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm guessing it's my CPU bottle-necking. I've reset both of my cards to default clocks and voltages. OC'd my CPU back to 4.2GHz.
> 
> I'm not getting 100% use on either card now in any game but BF4, but only when in menus (used to get mid-high 90s). ~60% usage from both cards in ROTR.


Because they aren't running anywhere close to that... Read my posts above.

Neither of my cards are going over 80%. CPU hovers around 60-90% depending on the game, which is normal. I may just do a clean install of my drivers and afterburner. This all started after I did the EVGA PrecisionX K Boost hack to Afterburner.

I hope it's not permanent damage to my GPUs, thought I don't think K Boost would have done that.


----------



## inedenimadam

it sounds like a bottleneck somewhere, not damaged cards. damaged cards would crash or flicker textures, boot blank, or just dont boot.

I rarely see perfect 99/99 on my cards in SLI, while a single card will peg it and stay there.


----------



## bajer29

I've not changed a thing, though... I don't understand what the issue is. Like I said, I turned on K-Boost and now I'm having all these issues even after turning it off. I hope the driver reinstall will help.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've not changed a thing, though... I don't understand what the issue is. Like I said, I turned on K-Boost and now I'm having all these issues even after turning it off. I hope the driver reinstall will help.


Your Fan Curve looks too [email protected] Complicated








This is what it looks like in Factory BIOS


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Your Fan Curve looks too [email protected] Complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like in Factory BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wasn't my fan curve. It was one I stole from the internetz.

I don't consider a slider a "fan curve". It's a slider that adjusts the fan to a certain %. A curve allows you to set your % based on temp.


----------



## KillerBee33

Also "uncheck run on StartUp in Afterburner"reset all those settings and Try this

This wil reset your clocks to Factory by nVidia.


----------



## bajer29

Errr.. now I see the fan curve settings lol. Yeah, that is different, but I like to visually see the curve.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Wasn't my fan curve. It was one I stole from the internetz.
> 
> I don't consider a slider a "fan curve". It's a slider that adjusts the fan to a certain %. A curve allows you to set your % based on temp.


So, do you just Crank it to 100% at all times?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Also "uncheck run on StartUp in Afterburner"reset all those settings and Try this
> 
> This wil reset your clocks to Factory by nVidia.


OK, I'll probably just reinstall everything completely fresh tbh.

And no, I didn't see your curve settings at the bottom. I thought you were talking about just the little slider. My work computer has a very low res so it was hard for me to see the pic.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Errr.. now I see the fan curve settings lol. Yeah, that is different, but I like to visually see the curve.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> OK, I'll probably just reinstall everything completely fresh tbh.
> 
> And no, I didn't see your curve settings at the bottom. I thought you were talking about just the little slider. My work computer has a very low res so it was hard for me to see the pic.


Click on Image , there's an option at bottom to see Original


----------



## bajer29

OK, so, in EVGA's forums I'm being told that:
Quote:


> The way the stock bios is configured, max boost is only enforced during benches. You have to force it in the bios to get the same while gaming. 3d base clock represents gaming clock, boost clock is what the card will run during bunchmarks.


How is that true and how does that explain my cards' sudden loss of SLI scaling if they've been working fine until a few days ago?


----------



## superkyle1721

It is true. If read various differences between the different brands of cards you will find that they all may have different max boost clocks for benchmarks but they also all run at different clock speeds for gaming. One that may have a higher boost for bench may in fact have a lower clock for gaming.

How you change this is bios though is not something I am familiar with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajer29

They are the same manufacturer, same clocks, same model even. Not sure why I still have to unlock BIOS and tweak it. Furthermore, won't this void my warranties? This solution seems so ridiculous to get my GPUs running the way they were meant to out of the box.


----------



## superkyle1721

It should not have an effect on scaling. I was simply pointing out that the bench clocks and game clocks can be different. They should scale the same no matter what as long as the game you are playing is optimized for it.

Whatvit seems like to me is that one of your cards are thermal throttling possibly. Load up valley benchmark and take a look at all of the monitoring items. What are the temps of your GPUs? Also does anything else look odd?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> They are the same manufacturer, same clocks, same model even. Not sure why I still have to unlock BIOS and tweak it. Furthermore, won't this void my warranties? This solution seems so ridiculous to get my GPUs running the way they were meant to out of the box.


Have you tried to Reset Overclocking software you use or just uninstall it and then reinstalling nVidia Driver?
I'm not exactly sure what you trying to do







If you havent touched your BIOS previously then there is no need for flashing it unless you trying to boost the performance and No this will not void your warranty as long as you know what you are doing


----------



## bajer29

Here's my post in EVGA: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2450288

It would take too long to copy and paste/ clutter up the thread. Have a read if you'd like.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Here's my post in EVGA: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2450288
> 
> It would take too long to copy and paste/ clutter up the thread. Have a read if you'd like.


This is as simple as it gets







SLI is not 100% supported so Tweaking is a must for every single game. From what you've been writing there is absolutely nothing wrong with your cards just poorly configured SLI settings for The Tomb Raider. Read a bunch of people unhappy with SLI support
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-and-tom-clancys-the-division-beta-game-ready-driver


----------



## KillerBee33

However if you want better performance you can try flashing BIOS with higher clocks







.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This is as simple as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is not 100% supported so Tweaking is a must for every single game. From what you've been writing there is absolutely nothing wrong with your cards just poorly configured SLI settings for The Tomb Raider. Read a bunch of people unhappy with SLI support
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-and-tom-clancys-the-division-beta-game-ready-driver


I know that Tomb Raider isn't fully optimized. That doesn't explain my current issues with BF4. It used to scale super well, now SLI only scales well in the game's menus. Once I leave the menu while in a server, the GPUs drop from 99% usage back to their ~75-80% usage. It's super frustrating as I feel like I'm not getting the performance out of them that I used to.


----------



## KillerBee33

Try to set performance manually thru nVidia Control Panel. Setting it to Hight Quality will make the card work harder


----------



## bajer29

Thanks for all of your help. I guess I have a lot more testing to do to figure out what exactly is wrong. I'm done blowing up this thread for now


----------



## KillerBee33

And again, if you want to run those cards at max speeds BIOS tweaking is a must.
OC Software is seriously outdated and not as accurate!


----------



## Madmaxneo

What is the going rate for a used GTX 980 these days?

It is an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 with samsung memory.

I am thinking of upgrading to a 980 Ti but would need to sell this card to have enough cash to do so.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey guys

my 980s is here







74% and 73% ASIC


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> my 980s is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74% and 73% ASIC


Those were my video boards of choice and I was not disappointed. Good luck with them. Having matching ASIC is a plus.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> my 980s is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74% and 73% ASIC


good luck and congrats bro


----------



## SauronTheGreat

guys i have a question when is the right time to open up your GPU and reapply the thermal paste , when does the company thermal paste dry etc ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Those were my video boards of choice and I was not disappointed. Good luck with them. Having matching ASIC is a plus.


Yea, they are good card's.. the stock cooler is strong enough to keep the top card under 75c at stock fan curve in SLI and OC..



Stock boost clock is 1329mhz and both can do 1506/8000 1.243v








Quote:


> good luck and congrats bro thumb.gif


Thanks bro


----------



## SauronTheGreat

guys i have screwed up pretty bad







i changed the thermal compound of my GPU and added a very low quality 50 cents thermal compound my temperature have increased almost 5c to 7c , although the previous compound was dry but still, i reapplied 2 times more to resolve this issue with no help although everything was installed back properly including those sticky white things which are on the chips and vrams , i can do nothing because tomorrow is Sunday and i will order the cooler master thermal compound on monday which is likely to come on tuesday or wednesday ,


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> guys i have screwed up pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed the thermal compound of my GPU and added a very low quality 50 cents thermal compound my temperature have increased almost 5c to 7c , although the previous compound was dry but still, i reapplied 2 times more to resolve this issue with no help although everything was installed back properly including those sticky white things which are on the chips and vrams , i can do nothing because tomorrow is Sunday and i will order the cooler master thermal compound on monday which is likely to come on tuesday or wednesday ,


I'd go with MX-4. It's what I use for everything and never had a problem with it.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'd go with MX-4. It's what I use for everything and never had a problem with it.


i am planning to buy Arctic silver 5 , its the only one available in my country ...would it be good ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'd go with MX-4. It's what I use for everything and never had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> i am planning to buy Arctic silver 5 , its the only one available in my country ...would it be good ?
Click to expand...

It was good for its time. There is better on the market for sure, but it sounds like you are using glorified toothpaste, so AS5 would likely be an upgrade.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i am planning to buy Arctic silver 5 , its the only one available in my country ...would it be good ?


I used to use it all of the time many years ago until I found out it had a 200 hour curing time before you got the best heat transfer results from it. It's OK other than that but it is capacitive so you have to be careful not to use too much and have it ooze onto your other components on the video board.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I used to use it all of the time many years ago until I found out it had a 200 hour curing time before you got the best heat transfer results from it. It's OK other than that but it is capacitive so you have to be careful not to use too much and have it ooze onto your other components on the video board.


i have ordered the Arctic Silver Céramique instead beacuse its non conductive which means it can be applied on GPUs as well and MX-4 is unfortunately not available here. i have learnt my lesson generic thermal compounds are as bad as having no thermal compound at all. with this ***** paste with my Modded bios which is set at 1506 Mhz, 3.7Ghz memory and 1.218V my temperatures reach 83C in 3d mark they would have reached even higher if i did not stop it in between, while i got 79C in valley , while previously with my old paste i used to get 73C on heaven and 77C on 3dmark


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i am planning to buy Arctic silver 5 , its the only one available in my country ...would it be good ?


That's all I use as I have been told it is very reliable and there is nary a difference between the different thermal compounds out there.
FYI on the comment that it gets better results after curing for 200 hours. I have not noticed any better temps and it has been way more than 200 hrs since I installed the paste.

But I am curious, are there better thermal compounds out there?


----------



## intotheblue

Hi, I'm new to the forum and a new 980 owner. I bought the MSI OCV1 (yeah that really ugly one) just to see how it compared to an AMD 390 and am going to keep the 980, but am now thinking about exchanging it for a better breathing ASUS or Gigabyte.

I was able to overclock to 1418 MHz/1519 MHz boosted (1544 max), and 4045 MHz memory, and got a 15180 standard Firestrike graphics score. The card does throttle itself now and then because of the heat though.

From what I've been reading I got a pretty good card, if I do exchange it for a non-reference card, do I run much risk of getting a much slower card?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intotheblue*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum and a new 980 owner. I bought the MSI OCV1 (yeah that really ugly one) just to see how it compared to a AMD 390 and am going to keep the 980, but am now thinking about exchanging it for a better breathing ASUS of Gigabyte.
> 
> I was able to overclock to 1418 MHz/1519 MHz boosted (1544 max), and 4045 MHz memory, and got a 15180 standard Firestrike graphics score. The card does throttle itself now and then because of the heat though.
> 
> From what I've been reading I got a pretty good card, if I do exchange it for a non-reference card, do I run much risk of getting a much slower card?


Why don't you try flashing BIOS on that card with a better fan settings ?
First you can try it in your OC software and see if that helps your temperature issue.
This is my Ref. 980's settings and temps are not as horrible


----------



## intotheblue

Didn't know you could flash the bios, neat. I'm just using MSI Afterburner, I would leave the fan at 100% when running Firestrike and would see it still throttle towards the end of the benchmarks. I currently have a custom fan profile set now to turn the fan on to 100% once it reaches 60 degrees.

When benchmarking, max temp will get to 98 degrees in Afterburner, although in Nvidia Inspector it will show the max temp as 10-20 degrees lower for some reason. I obviously don't get that hot during normal gaming, maybe a quick peak up to 90 degrees, and this was even before overclocking. I still feel this is a bit high.


----------



## KillerBee33

try this in Afterburner
30% fan to 46 degrees next mark 70% fan @ 65 degrees and final 100% fan @ 75 degrees
Dont make it complicated for that Outdated Software







3 marks is all you need as you can see in BIOS


----------



## KillerBee33

Talk to Mr_Dark , dude knows what he's doing







will help.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## intotheblue

Ok I updated my custom fan profile. So do you think my current OC and Firestrike scores warrant keeping my current card as opposed to playing the silicone lottery?


----------



## KillerBee33

Havent used Afterburner for a long time . It's not as accurate as BIOS settings







i run my 980 @ 1500MHz and 3805MHz memory on 1.218 Voltage on a 330W PSU in a 12,6X13,5X4 Inch Case Firestrike graphics score is 15850 and temps thru the test dont go over 75 degrees. as i said before , you can't base you cards performance on Afterburner


----------



## Madmaxneo

Would you guys say that a used EVGA GTX 980 with samsung memory is worth about $400?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Would you guys say that a used EVGA GTX 980 with samsung memory is worth about $400?


That's in right price range. You should also keep an eye on the EVGA B stock. They like to to do price drops when you are not looking.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That's in right price range. You should also keep an eye on the EVGA B stock. They like to to do price drops when you are not looking.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


Thanks! I keep forgetting about that section....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But I am curious, are there better thermal compounds out there?


Gelid gs extreme gets a lot of praise, as does Thermal Grizzy's Kryonaut (if you're willing to spend a decent amount of cash, but the difference between these two is more noticeable when running subzero). Both are better performing than arctic silver 5 and are non conductive.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Gelid gs extreme gets a lot of praise, as does Thermal Grizzy's Kryonaut (if you're willing to spend a decent amount of cash, but the difference between these two is more noticeable when running subzero). Both are better performing than arctic silver 5 and are non conductive.


can a low quality generic thermal paste increase temperatures because making the long story short i removed the factory gpu paste on my gigabyte 980 and applied a low quality thermal paste which barely costed me 50 cents, the syringe thingy with the thermal paste didn't even have a brand on it, it only said ''Made in China ''


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> can a low quality generic thermal paste increase temperatures because making the long story short i removed the factory gpu paste on my gigabyte 980 and applied a low quality thermal paste which barely costed me 50 cents, the syringe thingy with the thermal paste didn't even have a brand on it, it only said ''Made in China ''


Absolutely. The thermal paste fills the voids and is the limiting factor of the heat transfer to the heat sink. Always buy the best thermal paste you can afford and stay away from crap brands. Go with gelid gc extreme best paste for the money.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Absolutely. The thermal paste fills the voids and is the limiting factor of the heat transfer to the heat sink. Always buy the best thermal paste you can afford and stay away from crap brands. Go with gelid gc extreme best paste for the money.


pheww thats a relief, because i have 8C to 10C rise in GPU temps on stock clocks







, i have ordered the Arctic silver ceramique 2 unfortuantely MX 4 is not available in my country and i am not taking a risk of putting a conductive AS5 on my GPU although its available, i chose AS ceramique 2 beacuse its the only non conductive paste available of good quality ...... i am pretty sure the AS ceramique 2 is better than my stupid generic cheap thermal paste .... although i reapplied it three times with line method no over applying either and each time the temperatures were still the same, i did not misplace any of the thermal pads, i screwed up and used a low quality paste, well i guess you learn from your mistake i guess ...


----------



## superkyle1721

There are several list of what the best pastes are. Personally I only use gelid or thermal grizzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> There are several list of what the best pastes are. Personally I only use gelid or thermal grizzly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the only good pastes which are available in my country are cooler master IC Value V1, cooler master ice fusion, Arctic Silver 5, Arctic Silver ceramique 2 and AS alumina


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I do think you're right and do have a probelm there. The best thing to do is wait until tomorrow and call EVGA directly on the phone to see if this is a known problem and they have a simple fix for it. Sadly they claim that their HC video boards undergo the most rigorous testing of any of their video boards. It's a shame that something like this would slip past their Quality Control team. It is a genuine PITA to have to drain your loop to RMA the video board. I have been putting off draining my loop so I can install my new EKWB Supremacy EVO waterblock and dual bay pump/res combo unit. This is the only pic I could find that shows the LED operating normally.


Drilled a hole for my LED and it is much brighter now...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> the only good pastes which are available in my country are cooler master IC Value V1, cooler master ice fusion, Arctic Silver 5, Arctic Silver ceramique 2 and AS alumina


If that's the case, then go with ceramique 2 because it's a pretty good paste, so much so that it's the backup for a decent amount of subzero benchers. It's also not that far away from Gelid extreme for performance,if I remember correctly.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If that's the case, then go with ceramique 2 because it's a pretty good paste, so much so that it's the backup for a decent amount of subzero benchers. It's also not that far away from Gelid extreme for performance,if I remember correctly.


to be honest i ordered the AS5 not the ceramique 2 , i am willing to take the risk for sake of performance , i will only apply it a little in the middle , i wont smudge it over all the GPU


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Drilled a hole for my LED and it is much brighter now...


That looks so much better now. You did a good job with that.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> to be honest i ordered the AS5 not the ceramique 2 , i am willing to take the risk for sake of performance , i will only apply it a little in the middle , i wont smudge it over all the GPU


I applied TIM on my GTX-680 boards using the pea sized drop method and had no problems. Then someone pointed out to me that applying TIM to a GPU isn't the same as a CPU. You need to cover each and every corner of a GPU chip. EK advised using the 'X' method of drawing an 'X' with the thermal paste to insure complete coverage when I installed their waterblocks. That's what I did and the results are excellent.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I applied TIM on my GTX-680 boards using the pea sized drop method and had no problems. Then someone pointed out to me that applying TIM to a GPU isn't the same as a CPU. You need to cover each and every corner of a GPU chip. EK advised using the 'X' method of drawing an 'X' with the thermal paste to insure complete coverage when I installed their waterblocks. That's what I did and the results are excellent.


Thanks for the help, i am going to apply AS5 with X or + method.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I would go with the 'X' to be certain you cover from corner to corner as was pointed out to me by some helpful member somewhere whose name I can't recall right now.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I would go with the 'X' to be certain you cover from corner to corner as was pointed out to me by some helpful member somewhere whose name I can't recall right now.


ok i will apply via the 'X' method from corner to corner ...i will let you know what happens tomorrow .... by the what does 200 hours of curing time mean in terms of thermal paste ? and i know everyone calls thermal paste TMI , but what does the abbreviation 'TMI' stand for , dont say too much information


----------



## essanbee

Thermal interface material= TIM not TMI...


----------



## Zuhl3156

I always called it Thermal Paste and didn't know exactly what TIM was when I first saw someone use the term. Then I got old and lazy and typing TIM is a lot easier than Thermal Paste. LOL


----------



## Madmaxneo

What is a good but inexpensive water cooler to get for an EVGA GTX 980?


----------



## Elloquin

Evgas hybrid all in one?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What is a good but inexpensive water cooler to get for an EVGA GTX 980?


EK is having a nice clearance sale right now. I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for but they have some great prices at the moment.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/clearances?dir=desc&order=price&p=1


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Would you guys say that a used EVGA GTX 980 with samsung memory is worth about $400?


You probably could get $400 for it. I would look here on OCN marketplace and also look on eBay to gauge what their going for. I was considering selling my 970 to get a 980Ti.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> EK is having a nice clearance sale right now. I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for but they have some great prices at the moment.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/clearances?dir=desc&order=price&p=1


Some great prices but the blocks are for the classified. I have an EVGAS GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 and I believe they are reference design (not entirely sure). At this point I am looking at the actual EVGA block on their site though it is $170. I found a couple for about $140 on frozen cpu but they do not look as pretty and don't have the EVGA light up logo...


----------



## Zuhl3156

That is rather pricey for a waterblock from EVGA and it doesn't include a backplate. You can't really see the lighed logo either since it faces down.
Here is the EK configurator: https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/

This is what I came up with for your video board if I entered the right info,
Block: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-acetal
Backplate: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-backplate-black

These are the same style I have on my MSI boards and they do the job.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> That is rather pricey for a waterblock from EVGA and it doesn't include a backplate. You can't really see the lighed logo either since it faces down.
> Here is the EK configurator: https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/
> 
> This is what I came up with for your video board if I entered the right info,
> Block: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-acetal
> Backplate: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-backplate-black
> 
> These are the same style I have on my MSI boards and they do the job.


Thanks! I am primarily looking to get more out of my 980's but I think I may wait awhile because I will probably need to get another rad (and maybe a pump for a separate loop). Right now I am about to add my chipset to my loop so also adding the 980 will reduce the effectiveness of my Swiftech H240-X. I am currently debating on getting the Swiftech H320-X2 prestiage as it has a lot of features I like. Then I could use my 240 for just the GPU.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Thanks! I am primarily looking to get more out of my 980's but I think I may wait awhile because I will probably need to get another rad (and maybe a pump for a separate loop). Right now I am about to add my chipset to my loop so also adding the 980 will reduce the effectiveness of my Swiftech H240-X. I am currently debating on getting the Swiftech H320-X2 prestiage as it has a lot of features I like. Then I could use my 240 for just the GPU.


I thought about expanding my Swiftech H220 but you can't change the fittings and I wanted larger hoses for better flow. That's why I decided to build my own custom loop. I used 1/2" i.d. x 3/4" o.d. hoses because they looked like they matched the openings in the waterblocks better without giving me any kind of restriction. I did keep my Swiftech H220 on my CPU for a while since it gave me the same temps as having my CPU in it's own loop using a Swiftech Apogee XL block. I had my video boards on their own loop using a 240 mm radiator for cooling. Temps were decent on my video boards but the air from the radiator was unbelievably scorching hot. When a friend donated the Monsta 360 and mounting bracket I decided it was time to include everything into a single loop. That Monsta 360 is like adding between 4 and 6 more 240 mm rads due to how thick it is.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I thought about expanding my Swiftech H220 but you can't change the fittings and I wanted larger hoses for better flow. That's why I decided to build my own custom loop. I used 1/2" i.d. x 3/4" o.d. hoses because they looked like they matched the openings in the waterblocks better without giving me any kind of restriction. I did keep my Swiftech H220 on my CPU for a while since it gave me the same temps as having my CPU in it's own loop using a Swiftech Apogee XL block. I had my video boards on their own loop using a 240 mm radiator for cooling. Temps were decent on my video boards but the air from the radiator was unbelievably scorching hot. When a friend donated the Monsta 360 and mounting bracket I decided it was time to include everything into a single loop. That Monsta 360 is like adding between 4 and 6 more 240 mm rads due to how thick it is.


Was that an older model H220 and not the X version? I thought all the Swiftech AOI's were adaptable. Regardless I know mine is and from what I have been told it can handle adding the MB into the loop just fine. In fact if I it was just going to be the GPU and the CPU in the loop I have been told this pump could handle it easily. Unfortunately I am already committed to adding the MB so the GPU will have to wait.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Was that an older model H220 and not the X version? I thought all the Swiftech AOI's were adaptable. Regardless I know mine is and from what I have been told it can handle adding the MB into the loop just fine. In fact if I it was just going to be the GPU and the CPU in the loop I have been told this pump could handle it easily. Unfortunately I am already committed to adding the MB so the GPU will have to wait.


Mine was just a plain H220 and I grabbed one from NCIX before their sale was banned from the US market by Cooler Master. I'm guessing the hoses were only 3/8" but it was expandable with nice screw type clamps holding the hoses on. The fittings were inserted into rubber grommets in the radiator and pump housing. They could swivel but not be replace for a larger size. I just didn't think that a 3/8" hose could supply enough flow to satisfy two video boards and a CPU. The pump did fail on me once but the RMA replacement was doing fine. Now I just got to figure out what to do with it now that I have a full custom loop.


----------



## NotATroll

*Shyly joins the chat..*

H..H.. Hi..

I'd like to join the club please.









http://valid.x86.fr/9gsjfe


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey. This may be out of topic but i ordered new build and got a Corsair CS650W Gold with a single 980 .
Any1 has one of those SC650W ? looking around and see few unhappy people with it , problem is found that out after the order ;(


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey. This may be out of topic but i ordered new build and got a Corsair CS650W Gold with a single 980 .
> Any1 has one of those SC650W ? looking around and see few unhappy people with it , problem is found that out after the order ;(


Best bet is to stop by the *Recommended Power Supply Thread*. There is an extensive list that is periodically updated to list "safe" and trusted power supplies by model.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Best bet is to stop by the *Recommended Power Supply Thread*. There is an extensive list that is periodically updated to list "safe" and trusted power supplies by model.


Thanx, Will give it a shot. Kind of useless really its on the way ;( but atleast to know what to look forward to.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thanx, Will give it a shot. Kind of useless really its on the way ;( but atleast to know what to look forward to.


You could just order another one now that's on the list and return the CS650W when it is delivered.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You could just order another one now that's on the list and return the CS650W when it is delivered.


It's custom Pre Build , most importantly Paid for Professional wiring so this might be an issue








Will not be sending a whole machine out .


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It's custom Pre Build , most importantly Paid for Professional wiring so this might be an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will not be sending a whole machine out .


Darn... that stinks. At least the whole thing is under warranty so if anything does fail because of PSU, you could get it replaced, right?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Darn... that stinks. At least the whole thing is under warranty so if anything does fail because of PSU, you could get it replaced, right?


Hummm , i hope so








This was a big upgrade for me , had Alienware X51 for 2 years with 980 in it , sold that and got Custom Mid. tower fully loaded and already running into few issues. Never liked Big Fish Tanks








Ehh, live and learn







just tryin to get ready for Pascals .
PS . Yes its lifetime coverage on HARDWARE!


----------



## Madmaxneo

It seems that no matter what I do I can't even get close to the scores I achieved a few days ago in the 3DMark series of tests. I have really been pushing for a better score in Firestrike but so far a no go. I have tried various tweaks and nothing helps.

Do you all think if I add watercooling to my GPU I would have a decent chance of getting better scores?

I have also been researching this Power Boost by EVGA. Has anyone here had any experience with this and does it help the GPU run smoother? I know that primary power is fed through the 6 pin connector.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It seems that no matter what I do I can't even get close to the scores I achieved a few days ago in the 3DMark series of tests. I have really been pushing for a better score in Firestrike but so far a no go. I have tried various tweaks and nothing helps.
> 
> Do you all think if I add watercooling to my GPU I would have a decent chance of getting better scores?
> 
> I have also been researching this Power Boost by EVGA. Has anyone here had any experience with this and does it help the GPU run smoother? I know that primary power is fed through the 6 pin connector.


Whats your Graphics Score and Overall Score?
Firestrike or FS Extreme?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Whats your Graphics Score and Overall Score?
> Firestrike or FS Extreme?


My absolute best graphics score in Firestrike was 16783 with an overall score of 14498. Here is the link.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My absolute best graphics score in Firestrike was 16783 with an overall score of 14498. Here is the link.


Thats already impressive







Most i ever got was just a little over 16000 on 1507 Core 3905 Mem. and that wasnt stable with some games.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats already impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most i ever got was just a little over 16000 on 1507 Core 3905 Mem. and that wasnt stable with some games.


Yeah thanks. I also realized that when I was typing those results that I did achieve a slightly better result. I had a brain fart and was comparing the overall score to the original graphics score. Though that score is only about 60 points above my comparison. So far in the fanboy competition I have the highest Firestrike score for the 980 in the x1 category (along with the highest 3DMark 11 score). I have been trying to push the card harder to get an overall better score, Vantage is my weakpoint and that is bottlenecked by my CPU. I am seriously thinking of pushing the suicide level of the cpu and going up to 4.4ghz and seeing if I can get a higher Vantage score.

FY I am stable in all games (except for Ashes of the Singularity as it is a DX12 game) with my base clock set to 1533 and my VRAM set to +295 (4ghz). I am not sure if this is a factor but I have samsung memory on my card and my ASIC is 72.5%.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I also realized that when I was typing those results that I did achieve a slightly better result. I had a brain fart and was comparing the overall score to the original graphics score. Though that score is only about 60 points above my comparison. So far in the fanboy competition I have the highest Firestrike score for the 980 in the x1 category (along with the highest 3DMark 11 score). I have been trying to push the card harder to get an overall better score, Vantage is my weakpoint and that is bottlenecked by my CPU. I am seriously thinking of pushing the suicide level of the cpu and going up to 4.4ghz and seeing if I can get a higher Vantage score.
> 
> FY I am stable in all games (except for Ashes of the Singularity as it is a DX12 game) with my base clock set to 1533 and my VRAM set to +295 (4ghz). I am not sure if this is a factor but I have samsung memory on my card and my ASIC is 72.5%.


I ran my 980 of a 330W PSU for the past 1,5 years







AIR cooled Stock Reference model in a 13,5 X 12,5 X 3,8 Inches case


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I ran my 980 of a 330W PSU for the past 1,5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIR cooled Stock Reference model in a 13,5 X 12,5 X 3,8 Inches case


That is awesome...my system is in my sig if your interested.
BTW I forgot to mention that I have a custom BIOS. My base clock is 1507 mhz.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is awesome...my system is in my sig if your interested.
> BTW I forgot to mention that I have a custom BIOS. My base clock is 1507 mhz.


Same here , BIOS clocked, and yes i checked your rig








My new machine is on a way , by the way also got a NZXT case H440








Will change it in my Prof. once it's here.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Same here , BIOS clocked, and yes i checked your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new machine is on a way , by the way also got a NZXT case H440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will change it in my Prof. once it's here.


Awesome! If you got a more powerful PSU then you might be able to achieve a greater base clock on your 980.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome! If you got a more powerful PSU then you might be able to achieve a greater base clock on your 980.


LOL. it is funny you mentioned a PSU







look at my early posts. Not sure what i've got.
got a CS650W Corsair and it seems like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> LOL. it is funny you mentioned a PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at my early posts. Not sure what i've got.
> got a CS650W Corsair and it seems like a good idea at the time.


That is a 650 watt PSU so you might get better OC results with your 980. I am sure it will work fine If by chance you start to hear odd noises from the PSU I would start an RMA process with whomever you purchased it from. OTOH you might be able to contact them and see if you can get a better PSU in exchange for that one and only at a slight cost increase.
Do you have a link for the prebuilt system you purhcased?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is a 650 watt PSU so you might get better OC results with your 980. I am sure it will work fine If by chance you start to hear odd noises from the PSU I would start an RMA process with whomever you purchased it from. OTOH you might be able to contact them and see if you can get a better PSU in exchange for that one and only at a slight cost increase.
> Do you have a link for the prebuilt system you purhcased?


I do but i've tried sending it to a friend of mine and it does not come up as my build , comes up as a base model from a link


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I do but i've tried sending it to a friend of mine and it does not come up as my build , comes up as a base model from a link


Post that.... what company?


----------



## KillerBee33

It shows for me but not others
CyberPowerPC - 1HR3Y4
Its too late to change anything. its on its way now.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It shows for me but not others
> CyberPowerPC - 1HR3Y4
> Its too late to change anything. its on its way now.


Well, canceled the whole order and got a new build with RM650i PSU and NXZT Kraken Coller little better parts and got it $1 cheaper







they had a sale yesterday.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well, canceled the whole order and got a new build with RM650i PSU and NXZT Kraken Coller little better parts and got it $1 cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had a sale yesterday.


Awesome! Though I would have opted for a more powerful PSU, but that's me....lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome! Though I would have opted for a more powerful PSU, but that's me....lol


I'm not planing on SLI so 650W is more than enough








Also i might want to change that ugly ass fan on a Kraken Cooler, replace it with 120x25 Thermaltake with green LED
Basically just excited for the 6700K


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm not planing on SLI so 650W is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i might want to change that ugly ass fan on a Kraken Cooler, replace it with 120x25 Thermaltake with green LED
> Basically just excited for the 6700K


Like I said, that's me....I may upgrade to sli, who knows. I have a g2 1000 watt and I wanted to make sure I had plenty of power for OCing and possibly sli..........


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Like I said, that's me....I may upgrade to sli, who knows. I have a g2 1000 watt and I wanted to make sure I had plenty of power for OCing and possibly sli..........


Too many complains and no real support with SLI , paying double+time wasted on tweaking= 50% to NONE chance of actually getting the results


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Like I said, that's me....I may upgrade to sli, who knows. I have a g2 1000 watt and I wanted to make sure I had plenty of power for OCing and possibly sli..........
> 
> 
> 
> Too many complains and no real support with SLI , paying double+time wasted on tweaking= 50% to NONE chance of actually getting the results
Click to expand...

SLI works great over here. It works in almost every title I own, with the rare exception being indie or low budget games that a single 980 plows through at 4k anyway. single card solutions will always be better, but if you already have one, a second makes sense.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SLI works great over here. It works in almost every title I own, with the rare exception being indie or low budget games that a single 980 plows through at 4k anyway. single card solutions will always be better, but if you already have one, a second makes sense.


Well , next thing i pay for will be Pascal .
No reason waisting money now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SLI works great over here. It works in almost every title I own, with the rare exception being indie or low budget games that a single 980 plows through at 4k anyway. single card solutions will always be better, but if you already have one, a second makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Well , next thing i pay for will be Pascal .
> No reason waisting money now.
Click to expand...

Same boat here, but I bought SLI 980s before the TIs came about. no more x80s for me TI or Titans from now on.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Same boat here, but I bought SLI 980s before the TIs came about. no more x80s for me TI or Titans from now on.


4 more weeks and Pascals are revealed , so in a month we'll know what it is


----------



## Klue22

So what's the maximum recommendation for 24/7 voltage for a 980? I've finally gotten into tweaking the BIOS on my cards and I'm up to 1.268. I've also changed the power limit so it doesn't hit a wall unless I run something like Furmark.









Cards are under full-cover water blocks and will be at 100% load almost 24/7 due to folding. Opinions appreciated!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 4 more weeks and Pascals are revealed , so in a month we'll know what it is


Only 4 weeks? Awesome. In that case I will wait instead of upgrading to a 980Ti.
I wonder how long till a good card hits the streets......


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So what's the maximum recommendation for 24/7 voltage for a 980? I've finally gotten into tweaking the BIOS on my cards and I'm up to 1.268. I've also changed the power limit so it doesn't hit a wall unless I run something like Furmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are under full-cover water blocks and will be at 100% load almost 24/7 due to folding. Opinions appreciated!




That is what I fold my EVGA GTX 980 on with the stock bios and ACX cooler.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Only 4 weeks? Awesome. In that case I will wait instead of upgrading to a 980Ti.
> I wonder how long till a good card hits the streets......


Revealed in 4weeks, meaning they will announce the Specs. in first week of April.
Release date is somwhere in June. Well, the first 2 out of 4 cards will be out this year, (Ti) verson 2017, and its just a rumor


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So what's the maximum recommendation for 24/7 voltage for a 980? I've finally gotten into tweaking the BIOS on my cards and I'm up to 1.268. I've also changed the power limit so it doesn't hit a wall unless I run something like Furmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are under full-cover water blocks and will be at 100% load almost 24/7 due to folding. Opinions appreciated!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
Talk to Mr_Dark or just look around that thread








Most stable BIOS clocks for 980 1506MHz Core, 3805MHz Mem, 1.243V.

Don't mind my FAN settings , it was on AIR .Also, common misunderstanding, having BOOST OFF does not mean it will run @ max Clock at all time


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So what's the maximum recommendation for 24/7 voltage for a 980? I've finally gotten into tweaking the BIOS on my cards and I'm up to 1.268. I've also changed the power limit so it doesn't hit a wall unless I run something like Furmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are under full-cover water blocks and will be at 100% load almost 24/7 due to folding. Opinions appreciated!


I have been running my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G video boards under water with the EK full cover acetal-nickel blocks at 1.275v with a Power Limit of 150% and Core Clock of 1580 MHz for a few months now. Never get a failed WU at these settings. Temperatures are well within range while Folding 24/7 never going over 44C. I hope that gives you some information to work with and at least answers some of your question.


----------



## Gofspar

I run my Classified at 1.262v (1.3v DMM) and 1590mhz core/2000 mem.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I also realized that when I was typing those results that I did achieve a slightly better result. I had a brain fart and was comparing the overall score to the original graphics score. Though that score is only about 60 points above my comparison. So far in the fanboy competition I have the highest Firestrike score for the 980 in the x1 category (along with the highest 3DMark 11 score).


I needed to comment on this... My 17,261 beats your 16,715, which is 546 points higher. I'm running an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, and I posted that Firestrike score a while back


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I needed to comment on this... My 17,261 beats your 16,715, which is 546 points higher. I'm running an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, and I posted that Firestrike score a while back


I am talking about the posts on the nVidia/AMD competition. If you would like to add your scores (Firestrike/Vantage/3DMark 11) then check out the thread here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am talking about the posts on the nVidia/AMD competition. If you would like to add your scores (Firestrike/Vantage/3DMark 11) then check out the thread here.


I am as well: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/160_20#post_24872166

If you're on mobile, you would have missed it since HWBot data doesn't auto-populate on the mobile version and just says "Submission"


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I am as well: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/160_20#post_24872166
> 
> If you're on mobile, you would have missed it since HWBot data doesn't auto-populate on the mobile version and just says "Submission"


I'm not on mobile and I do not see you in the x1 category, oh wait. You only submitted that one score. I was looking at the ratings in order of total points. You should post the other two for Vantage and 3dMark 11, give the green team a boost!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I'm not on mobile and I do not see you in the x1 category, oh wait. You only submitted that one score. I was looking at the ratings in order of total points. You should post the other two for Vantage and 3dMark 11, give the green team a boost!


Yeah, I keep meaning to but I wind up getting distracted with other things... This weekend was building a new desk, but on the plus side my benching rig is now on my desk instead of the floor ^_^

3dMark11 and Vantage scores will be going up eventually, and don't worry, our HWBot team has been bugging me every now and then as a reminder ^_^;;;;; I might do initial salvos of both today, all depends on how long it takes me to put the living room back together again.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Does anyone here know if this EVGA all in one Hybrid water cooler will work on my EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card? I asked EVGA and they responded that it doesn't work with the ACX 2.0......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, I keep meaning to but I wind up getting distracted with other things... This weekend was building a new desk, but on the plus side my benching rig is now on my desk instead of the floor ^_^
> 
> 3dMark11 and Vantage scores will be going up eventually, and don't worry, our HWBot team has been bugging me every now and then as a reminder ^_^;;;;; I might do initial salvos of both today, all depends on how long it takes me to put the living room back together again.


Good luck and though we are kicking tail on there I still hope that we can keep up the lead. It seems the last time we got our buts kicked.

On a different note:
*Does anyone here know* if this EVGA all in one Hybrid water cooler will work on my EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card? I asked EVGA and they responded that it doesn't work with the ACX 2.0......
Nevermind I found out that my card is not supported.

*On that note:* I need suggestions for a decent watercooler that will also cover my VRM and memory.......hopefully it will not be to expensive


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> *On that note:* I need suggestions for a decent watercooler that will also cover my VRM and memory.......hopefully it will not be to expensive


Let me redirect you to This Club


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Let me redirect you to This Club


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have been running my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G video boards under water with the EK full cover acetal-nickel blocks at 1.275v with a Power Limit of 150% and Core Clock of 1580 MHz for a few months now. Never get a failed WU at these settings. Temperatures are well within range while Folding 24/7 never going over 44C. I hope that gives you some information to work with and at least answers some of your question.


I really need to mess with my cards' BIOS. My 980Tis are at 1.274v, but stupid things power limit max currently at 121%. I need moar power!







Plus, I want to push the 960 farther for giggles. It runs currently at 1538MHz on stock volts.







I think it can farther than that.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I really need to mess with my cards' BIOS. My 980Tis are at 1.274v, but stupid things power limit max currently at 121%. I need moar power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I want to push the 960 farther for giggles. It runs currently at 1538MHz on stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it can farther than that.


Both my boards have a really nice ASIC score. One has 79.0 and the other has 79.3 making overclocking a breeze. The only modifications I had done to my VBIOS were unlocking the Voltage and Power Limit. As far as I could see, those were the only two things holding me back. No need to mess with the clock rates since all of that can be changed using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 4 more weeks and Pascals are revealed , so in a month we'll know what it is


I have not followed this much but I hope it doesn't kill my cards too much. We have 4 titan Xs and 2 980s in the house all under evga waterblocks that I would need to sell to upgrade. How good is pascal supposed to be compared to the ones out now?


----------



## bajer29

So, apparently a single GTX 980 at stock will be more than enough for Steam VR support.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So, apparently a single GTX 980 at stock will be more than enough for Steam VR support.


I did that check with GTX 980 and i7 3770. Mine was just as good. This is probably with regards to Valve's games though. All of which get well over 60 fps with a GTX 980. Unreal engine VR titles may be a whole different boat.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I did that check with GTX 980 and i7 3770. Mine was just as good. This is probably with regards to Valve's games though. All of which get well over 60 fps with a GTX 980. Unreal engine VR titles may be a whole different boat.


Tried mine last week...

1493Core 3805 Mem 1.218V


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I have not followed this much but I hope it doesn't kill my cards too much. We have 4 titan Xs and 2 980s in the house all under evga waterblocks that I would need to sell to upgrade. How good is pascal supposed to be compared to the ones out now?


Well they keep Rumors Tripple Performance of Current in a single Pascal







LOL just read it


----------



## Zuhl3156

I'll wait to see official reviews and bench testing then wait and see what the failure rate is before I jump on this bandwagon. I need a new board for Folding in my backup i5-4690k Windows 10 PC I am using now with a rapidly declining EVGA GTX-680 s/c. A lower tier Pascal would fit the bill if the price is right.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, though, I debating nabbing a low end one to test around with for folding. Thinking of sale off one of my 970s or if I ever can get rid of my two OG Titans. Going to keep 960 and 980 for a bit longer. The Tis I'm going to cruise out long term like I did my Titans.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I'm thinking a GTX-1070 if that's what they'll be called. That should do it and not break the bank since it's not a 'flagship' model. I just outfitted my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards with EK full cover waterblocks so they're going to be a fixture in my main PC for a few years anyway. I'm very pleased with the cooling results I got from the EK blocks and the performance I get from the video boards. They game and Fold extremely well while keeping under 45C even when Folding 24/7.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I did that check with GTX 980 and i7 3770. Mine was just as good. This is probably with regards to Valve's games though. All of which get well over 60 fps with a GTX 980. Unreal engine VR titles may be a whole different boat.


The Unreal Engine will definitely need a little more horsepower if it stays similar to previous releases. I'm not even remotely interested in this VR stuff but I might have to run that benchmark just to see where I stand. My curiosity is killing me especially since my main PC is down for a few days.


----------



## KillerBee33

For those who is still interested.
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-geforce-gtx-1080-gp104-gpu/


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> For those who is still interested.
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-geforce-gtx-1080-gp104-gpu/


Until I see it with my own eyes it is just propaganda.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Until I see it with my own eyes it is just propaganda.


Looks legit but i might just wait for "Ti" release in 2017
I hear ROTTR got DX12 Upgrade and support which bumped performance by 15% so again will just wait and stick to 980 for now.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So, apparently a single GTX 980 at stock will be more than enough for Steam VR support.


i got a 9.5 score too . with the same i7-3770 and 980 .... wish the VR devices were not so expensive tho :'(


----------



## GrandBizkit

I just bought 3 980s with ek waterblocks and backplates I can't wait to do my new build


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I just bought 3 980s with ek waterblocks and backplates I can't wait to do my new build


NICE! I just ordered my 2nd 980 for SLI after having one for the last several months. AND I'm finally getting a copper/acrylic version of my kryographics block, my other one is the copper/stainless version since I got a killer deal on it from stren

what kind of EK blocks did you get for them?


----------



## Steve30x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> My Card:
> 
> 
> 
> 1518mhz Boost Stable in Firestrike Ultra with NoLimits Reference Bios
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fuw52


I'm wondering if you savd a backup of the bios you used here? I have the same card and with MSI afterburner and Precision X I can get 1516MHz overclock but modifying the bios myself I can't get the GPU past 1455MHz. I spent six hours yesterday trying in vain to get past this but I kept getting lockups when I tested the GPU.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve30x*
> 
> I'm wondering if you savd a backup of the bios you used here? I have the same card and with MSI afterburner and Precision X I can get 1516MHz overclock but modifying the bios myself I can't get the GPU past 1455MHz. I spent six hours yesterday trying in vain to get past this but I kept getting lockups when I tested the GPU.


Have you tried here? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&did=10de-13c0--

If you still have problems try contacting *Svet* over at MSI forums. He always seems to be the one with the best answers whenever I have had problems and even gave me a download so I could flash identical VBIOS to both of my GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards.


----------



## GrandBizkit

EK-FC980 GTX


----------



## GrandBizkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I just bought 3 980s with ek waterblocks and backplates I can't wait to do my new build
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! I just ordered my 2nd 980 for SLI after having one for the last several months. AND I'm finally getting a copper/acrylic version of my kryographics block, my other one is the copper/stainless version since I got a killer deal on it from stren
> 
> what kind of EK blocks did you get for them?
Click to expand...

EK-FC980 GTX


----------



## Steve30x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steve30x*
> 
> I'm wondering if you savd a backup of the bios you used here? I have the same card and with MSI afterburner and Precision X I can get 1516MHz overclock but modifying the bios myself I can't get the GPU past 1455MHz. I spent six hours yesterday trying in vain to get past this but I kept getting lockups when I tested the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried here? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&did=10de-13c0--
> 
> If you still have problems try contacting *Svet* over at MSI forums. He always seems to be the one with the best answers whenever I have had problems and even gave me a download so I could flash identical VBIOS to both of my GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards.
Click to expand...

Thank you but My problem is not that I need the bios. I was wondering if he could share his overclocked bios. I have a working bios myself but I can't seem to be able to push it. Its probably because the ASIC on my GPU is 67.7 though. I can't go further than 1455MHz core stable.


----------



## GrandBizkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I just bought 3 980s with ek waterblocks and backplates I can't wait to do my new build
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! I just ordered my 2nd 980 for SLI after having one for the last several months. AND I'm finally getting a copper/acrylic version of my kryographics block, my other one is the copper/stainless version since I got a killer deal on it from stren
> 
> what kind of EK blocks did you get for them?
Click to expand...

Those kryographics blocks look really nice. I got the 3 980s with waterblocks and backplates for 1500 shipped. I probably could have got it for a little less but they have almost all of their warranty left on them.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve30x*
> 
> Thank you but My problem is not that I need the bios. I was wondering if he could share his overclocked bios. I have a working bios myself but I can't seem to be able to push it. Its probably because the ASIC on my GPU is 67.7 though. I can't go further than 1455MHz core stable.


Your best option.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> Those kryographics blocks look really nice. I got the 3 980s with waterblocks and backplates for 1500 shipped. I probably could have got it for a little less but they have almost all of their warranty left on them.


yeah I fell in love with them the first time I saw them. 148$ gets the acrylic block and active backplate (15$ less for passive) and I picked up the 980 off newegg's eBay for 420$. Looks like you saved a solid couple hundred, and here I thought I was getting a deal haha


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah I fell in love with them the first time I saw them. 148$ gets the acrylic block and active backplate (15$ less for passive) and I picked up the 980 off newegg's eBay for 420$. Looks like you saved a solid couple hundred, and here I thought I was getting a deal haha


I am looking for a decent GPU waterblock/backplate for my 980.

I can't seem to find those kryograhics blocks anywhere. I did a search for them and it led me to aquacomputer and a search there turns up nothing.

Do you have a link to the product?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am looking for a decent GPU waterblock/backplate for my 980.
> 
> I can't seem to find those kryograhics blocks anywhere. I did a search for them and it led me to aquacomputer and a search there turns up nothing.
> 
> Do you have a link to the product?


yeah, are you in the US?

https://modmymods.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Kryographics+980

They have copper and nickel plated blocks with 3 different tops for each. Acrylic, black smokey acrylic, and stainless steel.

The backplate is pretty different but you can get it without the heatpipe for something like 15$ less. According to extremerigs it doesn't make a huge difference in vrm cooling (since this block has great vrm cooling as it is) but I like it anyways

I believe performance-pcs.com has the nickel plated acrylic top version in stock as well


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> are you in the US?
> 
> https://modmymods.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Kryographics+980
> 
> They have copper and nickle plated blocks with 3 different tops for each. Acrylic, black smokey acrylic, and stainless steel.
> 
> The backplate is pretty different but you can get it without the heatpipe for something like 15$ less. According to extremerigs it doesn't make a huge difference in vrm cooling but I like it anyways


Those are nice!
One thing. Other than looks are there any differences between nickel plated, acrylic glass, and the other materials I have seen mentioned in waterblocks?

EDIT: Yes I am in the US


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Those are nice!
> One thing. Other than looks are there any differences between nickel plated, acrylic glass, and the other materials I have seen mentioned in waterblocks?


nickel is close to being a dissimilar metal to silver, so ideally they shouldn't be used together. But other than that, it is all aesthetics as far as I've ever heard.

I really love a nice chunk of bare copper. I'll be inverting this build, just to show off these copper Queens
Edit: pretty much every loop has stainless steel already via the pump and other minor metal surfaces


----------



## inedenimadam

EVGA just accepted and replaced both of my 980FTWs and is sending me two BNIB 980 FTWs. I am wondering if I should go ahead and sell them and just hold onto the cash till Pacal/Polaris. I am going to be out of the country for the end of spring and most of summer, so they will be mostly unused (having someone house sit that doesn't game). I also dont want to buy the next midrange card, so if the big die cards are not out by summer, I will be sitting on these 7970s much longer than I would like.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> EVGA just accepted and replaced both of my 980FTWs and is sending me two BNIB 980 FTWs. I am wondering if I should go ahead and sell them and just hold onto the cash till Pacal/Polaris. I am going to be out of the country for the end of spring and most of summer, so they will be mostly unused (having someone house sit that doesn't game). I also dont want to buy the next midrange card, so if the big die cards are not out by summer, I will be sitting on these 7970s much longer than I would like.


If you're looking to sell in order to upgrade to a better or newer video board like Pascal when it is released then now would be the time to sell your replacement GTX 980 FTW boards. You'll be able to get a much better price if they are indeed BNIB and unopened. A sealed unopened product is always a plus when it comes to getting the best price for it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> EVGA just accepted and replaced both of my 980FTWs and is sending me two BNIB 980 FTWs. I am wondering if I should go ahead and sell them and just hold onto the cash till Pacal/Polaris. I am going to be out of the country for the end of spring and most of summer, so they will be mostly unused (having someone house sit that doesn't game). I also dont want to buy the next midrange card, so if the big die cards are not out by summer, I will be sitting on these 7970s much longer than I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking to sell in order to upgrade to a better or newer video board like Pascal when it is released then now would be the time to sell your replacement GTX 980 FTW boards. You'll be able to get a much better price if they are indeed BNIB and unopened. A sealed unopened product is always a plus when it comes to getting the best price for it.
Click to expand...

That is what I am thinking. Just dont know if the Polaris TI/Titan branded cards will be out this summer when I get back from extended vacation. If it is winter before we see big die, then I will be pissed I sold my cards.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is what I am thinking. Just dont know if the Polaris TI/Titan branded cards will be out this summer when I get back from extended vacation. If it is winter before we see big die, then I will be pissed I sold my cards.


Personally, I will be owning my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G video boards for a long long time. After being constantly nagged about how I should have a custom watercooling loop I finally took the plunge and invested in a pair of EK full cover blocks and backplates for these video boards since they performed so well out of the box. Watercooling them was a big plus performance wise and I am very happy with the outcome. One thing to keep in mind, whether the big boy video boards are released on schedule or not, the longer you hold onto these 980 FTW boards the more the resale value will drop. I say sell them now while they are still in high demand. Prices are dropping on the 980 boards already and I can get another 980 Gaming 4G for around $459.99 with a free game included.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I am running universal blocks so that I can afford to be a bit more flexible with gpus.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have a few questions I would like some opinions on.

1. I have a choice. I can sell my GTX 980 for about $350 - $375 and use that towards a 980 TI, or I can just go ahead and get the watercooling block and back plate along with a rad set for my GTX 980 and only end up spending a little less that the $300+ I would with getting a new 980 Ti.
Should I sell my card and get the 980 TI or just go with the watercooling?

2. Anyone know where I can get pipe cleaners to clean out the tubing for my CPU water loop? All I can find are the small ones for actual pipes.If not then what does anyone here use to clean out their tubing every so often?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried looking at pet stores? They have them for cleaning out gravel siphons(the tubing). Or you can look in the infant sections at Target or Walmart, the ones used to clean baby bottles. Maybe....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a few questions I would like some opinions on.
> 
> 1. I have a choice. I can sell my GTX 980 for about $350 - $375 and use that towards a 980 TI, or I can just go ahead and get the watercooling block and back plate along with a rad set for my GTX 980 and only end up spending a little less that the $300+ I would with getting a new 980 Ti.
> Should I sell my card and get the 980 TI or just go with the watercooling?
> 
> 2. Anyone know where I can get pipe cleaners to clean out the tubing for my CPU water loop? All I can find are the small ones for actual pipes.If not then what does anyone here use to clean out their tubing every so often?


Try a cigar/smoke shop in your town or Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bundles-Zen-Pipe-Cleaners-Bristle/dp/B000W5R6UA


----------



## inedenimadam

Bore snake! They come in MANY sizes for cleaning the barrels of guns. I have one for my .308 that I have sent down some tubing.

Edit to add:

Anybody with any experience with EVGA RMA? I got my first replacement card back in the mail this morning. It came in a 100% sealed box, but it is a brown featureless box instead of the fancy graphics box that I got when I purchased retail. Might want to resell, but dont know if its a refurb or new card.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Bore snake! They come in MANY sizes for cleaning the barrels of guns. I have one for my .308 that I have sent down some tubing.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Anybody with any experience with EVGA RMA? I got my first replacement card back in the mail this morning. It came in a 100% sealed box, but it is a brown featureless box instead of the fancy graphics box that I got when I purchased retail. Might want to resell, but dont know if its a refurb or new card.


Bore snakes rule! Just make sure u wish it good so that dried up gunpowder and junk doesn't get left behind in the loop lol


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Anybody with any experience with EVGA RMA? I got my first replacement card back in the mail this morning. It came in a 100% sealed box, but it is a brown featureless box instead of the fancy graphics box that I got when I purchased retail. Might want to resell, but dont know if its a refurb or new card.


That's just a non-retail package without the decorative sleeve. If it is within 30 days of your original purchase they will send you a new board. After that you'll get a refurb. If it's in a sealed package then it might be a new one if a refurb wasn't readily available. EVGA will sometimes do that rather than keep you waiting. The only way to tell for sure is to open the box and examine it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Anybody with any experience with EVGA RMA? I got my first replacement card back in the mail this morning. It came in a 100% sealed box, but it is a brown featureless box instead of the fancy graphics box that I got when I purchased retail. Might want to resell, but dont know if its a refurb or new card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a non-retail package without the decorative sleeve. If it is within 30 days of your original purchase they will send you a new board. After that you'll get a refurb. If it's in a sealed package then it might be a new one if a refurb wasn't readily available. EVGA will sometimes do that rather than keep you waiting. The only way to tell for sure is to open the box and examine it.
Click to expand...

It is brand stinkin' new. (couldn't help myself, had to open it) Still has all the plastic wrap all over it. Not upset at all about this, the other card they are sending is almost sequential, so its going to be a new one too.

Now...list it or love it?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is brand stinkin' new. (couldn't help myself, had to open it) Still has all the plastic wrap all over it. Not upset at all about this, the other card they are sending is almost sequential, so its going to be a new one too.
> 
> Now...list it or love it?


Now would be the time to sell especially if they are both brand new before the price drops too much. Personally if they were my video boards I would keep them since they're new. The 980 FTW is no slouch when it comes to either Folding or gaming. EVGA is probably the best company when it comes to RMA replacements. The customer always comes first and as you can see, rather than make you wait for a refurbished 980 FTW to become available they snagged a new one right off of the shelf for you.


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a few questions I would like some opinions on.
> 
> 1. I have a choice. I can sell my GTX 980 for about $350 - $375 and use that towards a 980 TI, or I can just go ahead and get the watercooling block and back plate along with a rad set for my GTX 980 and only end up spending a little less that the $300+ I would with getting a new 980 Ti.
> Should I sell my card and get the 980 TI or just go with the watercooling?
> 
> 2. Anyone know where I can get pipe cleaners to clean out the tubing for my CPU water loop? All I can find are the small ones for actual pipes.If not then what does anyone here use to clean out their tubing every so often?


Pipe cleaners used to clean pipes are made of cotton and relatively difficult to find. Pipe cleaners made for crafts are made of nylon in many colors and you can find them very cheap at crafts stores, or even at amazon in the crafts department.
EDIT: I think that bore snake idea rules!!


----------



## hertz9753

EVGA GPU's that end with RX are refurbs and KR is brand new.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> Pipe cleaners used to clean pipes are made of cotton and relatively difficult to find. Pipe cleaners made for crafts are made of nylon in many colors and you can find them very cheap at crafts stores, or even at amazon in the crafts department.
> EDIT: I think that bore snake idea rules!!


I found the larger pipe cleaners on Amazon last night.

I also have a dremel tool with a flex shaft but I don't think it will fit in the tubing...lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> EVGA GPU's that end with RX are refurbs and KR is brand new.


That was the magic I was looking for. Can't rep you, but I can say "thanks"...so THANKS! EVGA has sent two KRs, one got here today, the other expected on Friday. I plugged the first one in and it runs great. I didn't even bother with the traditional overclocking methods, just maxed the power slider and set 1500/8000 and ran valley for an hour, then right into gaming. Once the other one gets here I will break the loop down again and push them. Such a shame these FTWs are locked at 1.212

After this RMA experience, I will be sticking with EVGA for Nvidia purchases, like I do with Sapphire for AMD.


----------



## hertz9753

I have an EVGA SC folding and it's not locked at 1.212.



I'm still running the stock bios.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC folding and it's not locked at 1.212.


The SC cards are not locked, but the FTWs are. Cant even open it up with a bios mod, HARD locked.







Such a great VRM layout too, really is a crying shame. I would love to give these cards more voltage and open them up, but I dont know enough to modify the board to accomplish it.


----------



## Artah

Looking for anyone with an EVGA GTX 980 SC with a card that has like 84%+ ASIC. I wanted to compare stable OC/+v. Thanks.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Looking for anyone with an EVGA GTX 980 SC with a card that has like 84%+ ASIC. I wanted to compare stable OC/+v. Thanks.


My ASIC is only a 72.5% but with a modded bios my highest stable clock is 1532mhz with my memory pushed to 4ghz (which is apparently max). I am stable at 1545 mhz but I get artifacts during the Futuremark tests. Before the BIOS mod my max was like 1493 or there about. All the bios mod did was unlock my voltage and disable throttling (plus up my base clock to 1506mhz....).


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC folding and it's not locked at 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running the stock bios.


Impressive clocks on stock with only +12mV, curious what the asic is for your card.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My ASIC is only a 72.5% but with a modded bios my highest stable clock is 1532mhz with my memory pushed to 4ghz (which is apparently max). I am stable at 1545 mhz but I get artifacts during the Futuremark tests. Before the BIOS mod my max was like 1493 or there about. All the bios mod did was unlock my voltage and disable throttling (plus up my base clock to 1506mhz....).


I can't seem to get higher than 3.8GHz memory on this card but I can hit 1500+ on the GPU. What were you using to test with for stability?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I can't seem to get higher than 3.8GHz memory on this card but I can hit 1500+ on the GPU. What were you using to test with for stability?


All of the Futuremark tests (Firestrike, 3DMark 11, and Vantage) along with Valley and Heaven.

I also have Samsung memory on my card of which I have been told is one of the better ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

My last 980FTWs had Hynix, this new batch has elpida. Samsung is the best from what I understand. Hynix has fallen off some.


----------



## GrandBizkit

BOOYA just came in. So excited


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC folding and it's not locked at 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running the stock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive clocks on stock with only +12mV, curious what the asic is for your card.
Click to expand...

I don't use GPUZ, sorry but I've seen to many people return good cards because of the asic score. And also my ativirus won't let me download the file.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I can't seem to get higher than 3.8GHz memory on this card but I can hit 1500+ on the GPU. What were you using to test with for stability?


Still not exactly sure what the hell ASIC is but here , will try to get it higher and report


This setup runs highest @ 72 Degrees on just a reference air cooler.


----------



## inedenimadam

ASIC% is an odd bag. I just got my other 980FTW replacement in from EVGA. Mind you both cards are locked to 1.212, there is no voltage adjusting these cards, you can move the slider, but it neither shows a change in voltage, nor does it open up any headroom.

High ASIC cards are thought to overclock better on air with less voltage, and low asic cards love volts and water. But it is silly to bin them based on that presumption. My two new cards are 65% and 79%, and the 65% card is better by +27 core for the same locked 1.212. Bin cards based on obtained clocks rather than ASIC...seems common sense to me.

What is really odd though, is when run in SLI, the 79% card thinks it only needs a max of 1.100, which is fine at the 1380 stock clock, but wont let me budge from there. Same thing with my last cards as well, although not anywhere near as low as 1.1 when run in sli. I had to fix this on both sets of cards by editing the voltage table and flashing the bios.

And for you guys wanting more out of the memory, The classified tool will allow you to feed your SC, SSC, and FTWs cards more voltage to the VRAM. But be warned, you have enough slider to do damage with it. The Core voltage slider does not work for me, and I havent tested the PCIE voltage (dont really have a reason to either), but for sure the VRAM slider works.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I never paid a mind to ASIC score. I just push them as far as a card is willing to go and call it a day.









I put it right there with benchmark scores. Could care less about numbers on a screen. I rather use the card for folding, boincing, or gaming instead and see what performance I get.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I never paid a mind to ASIC score. I just push them as far as a card is willing to go and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it right there with benchmark scores. Could care less about numbers on a screen. I rather use the card for folding, boincing, or gaming instead and see what performance I get.


I never paid attention to ASIC scores either because for years EVGA insisted that it made no difference. Now they are binning their chips and charging a premium for a higher ASIC score so I guess it really does matter. Both of my boards are closely matched with a 79.0 and 79.3 ASIC score. When I got my second 980 for SLI before I had to RMA it for failed VRAM it had an ASIC of 64.0 and it boosted just as high as the 79.0 board but it needed more voltage to do it. I don't fully understand the concept of ASIC either but I think it measures the integrity of the chip as far as efficiency and voltage leakage is concerned. If I am wrong, someone please set me straight on this.


----------



## zoson

ASIC: Application Specific Integrated Circuit
ASIC quality varies per *wafer* and is difficult to compare cores cut from different wafers. It's a relative scale based on the most perfect core cut from that wafer. So one or two cores per wafer will get a 100% ASIC, and the rest are lower. "How close to identical is this core to the 100% core on the same wafer" describes the relationship decently.

So, one core from wafer a with an 80% ASIC may actually be exactly equivalent as a different core from wafer b with a 70% ASIC quality.

Here's a decent video that talks about it:


----------



## Zuhl3156

Now I'm starting to wonder if you can measure the ASIC score of a CPU since some of them OC through the roof with very little voltage and others not so much without pumping a ton of volts into them.


----------



## inedenimadam

I don't understand why this is possible, but I just put my water blocks back on, this time with Phyobia LM. I am only seeing a 1-2C Water-Core Delta, even when clocked high. Makes no freaking sense. Last time I had the blocks mounted with EKs paste and had a good 15-20C Delta. Is Phyobia LM that good?

Here is 8-10 mins of valley at 1558/7800


----------



## Zuhl3156

How do you measure the delta?


----------



## inedenimadam

GPU-H2O=Delta

For example, here I have left my rig on silent, its a reasonably cool night in Georgia and I have a few windows open, probably 60F outside. I let the benchmark run until my H2O temps stabilized, and then took a screenshot. My water temps are 33C, my GPU temps are 34C and 35C, giving me a Delta of only 1C and 2C. I am not complaining by any means, but I just don't understand how my GPU pulling around 300W each only brings the core up 1C. I did not think even a good liquid metal TIM could pull off that miracle.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> GPU-H2O=Delta
> 
> For example, here I have left my rig on silent, its a reasonably cool night in Georgia and I have a few windows open, probably 60F outside. I let the benchmark run until my H2O temps stabilized, and then took a screenshot. My water temps are 33C, my GPU temps are 34C and 35C, giving me a Delta of only 1C and 2C. I am not complaining by any means, but I just don't understand how my GPU pulling around 300W each only brings the core up 1C. I did not think even a good liquid metal TIM could pull off that miracle.


Yeah, it is very nice cool days down here too.

69F currently in the house.
My water temps out of the GPUs are 31C.
Temp of my 2nd GPU that is folding is 36C.










If I remember reading from others around here. Lower temps equal to electronics not leaking out as much which in turns means it don't need as much juice for the clocks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> If I remember reading from others around here. Lower temps equal to electronics not leaking out as much which in turns means it don't need as much juice for the clocks.


That is the truth. When I tested the cards on air in SLI, I could only barely break 1500, but now I am running 1577. I am starting to think that my diode for H20 temps is off, and that is why the cards only have a 1-2C delta under full load. Currently I am showing 24C water temps, and only 21C on the coolest card.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> GPU-H2O=Delta
> 
> For example, here I have left my rig on silent, its a reasonably cool night in Georgia and I have a few windows open, probably 60F outside. I let the benchmark run until my H2O temps stabilized, and then took a screenshot. My water temps are 33C, my GPU temps are 34C and 35C, giving me a Delta of only 1C and 2C. I am not complaining by any means, but I just don't understand how my GPU pulling around 300W each only brings the core up 1C. I did not think even a good liquid metal TIM could pull off that miracle.


So I need a sensor for the coolant temperature in my reservoir. Which is better, a large difference or a small difference?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> GPU-H2O=Delta
> 
> For example, here I have left my rig on silent, its a reasonably cool night in Georgia and I have a few windows open, probably 60F outside. I let the benchmark run until my H2O temps stabilized, and then took a screenshot. My water temps are 33C, my GPU temps are 34C and 35C, giving me a Delta of only 1C and 2C. I am not complaining by any means, but I just don't understand how my GPU pulling around 300W each only brings the core up 1C. I did not think even a good liquid metal TIM could pull off that miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> So I need a sensor for the coolant temperature in my reservoir. Which is better, a large difference or a small difference?
Click to expand...

Yeah, you need a thermal diode. Smaller is better. I have all of my fans set to use the thermal diode instead of CPU temps, they turn off completely until 27C and hit 80% at 35C, makes for a damn near silent experience until I am gaming and cant hear the PC anyway.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, you need a thermal diode. Smaller is better. I have all of my fans set to use the thermal diode instead of CPU temps, they turn off completely until 27C and hit 80% at 35C, makes for a damn near silent experience until I am gaming and cant hear the PC anyway.


I was talking about the Delta between the GPU die and coolant temperature not fan control. Which is better? A large difference or a small one?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, you need a thermal diode. Smaller is better. I have all of my fans set to use the thermal diode instead of CPU temps, they turn off completely until 27C and hit 80% at 35C, makes for a damn near silent experience until I am gaming and cant hear the PC anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the Delta between the GPU die and coolant temperature not fan control. Which is better? A large difference or a small one?
Click to expand...

I was too. Smaller is better.

The fan speed control is a benefit of the thermal diode we are discussing.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was too. Smaller is better.
> 
> The fan speed control is a benefit of the thermal diode we are discussing.


OK, thanks. I'll have to look into that. I know when I had a single 240 radiator the air coming from it was scorching hot and the front panel on my reservoir was hot enough to cause bllisters if you held your fingers on it too long. Adding the external Monsta 360 brought my temps down a bunch and now the coolant in the reservoir is barely warm to the touch. No sensors to use yet but I'll work on getting one.


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

Hi!

I been doing an extensive searching of my issue beffore posting it here, but the only info that i found was quite old, and related with older hardware:

HARDWARE:

Im a proud owner of 2 Asus GTX980 Matrix platinum in SLI.

this is my first multiple GPU build so any tip will be much appreciated.

ISSUE:

When im playing to a game (The Division, but after the issue happens the FPS drops affects also Fallout 4)
im playing at a stable 60FPS on ultra settings to any of those games, but if any application pop ups meanwhile im playing, press windows key or i make ALT + TAB, my SLI just get broke.

After doing that the FPS falls to 45 or even 30 FPS. and the usage on the GPU are from 70% / 70% to 90% / 20% and the led integrated on my GPU are blue only (when things go ok, my GPU usage are on 90% for both of them, and the leds are in yellow)

WORKAROUNDS DONE:

i've reinstalled and uninstalled the current drivers version (364.51) but i install only the driver and the physics driver, as i dont use any 3d app (my screen its a dell 2408wfp) also i disabled and enable the SLI performanace mode.

also i restore it to a previous point.

i ve deleted the drivers using the Guru3D uninstalling tool.

CURRENT STATUS:

Those solutions worked before, but now any of those workarounds work't, have you experienced this issue? how do you solve it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I been doing an extensive searching of my issue beffore posting it here, but the only info that i found was quite old, and related with older hardware:
> 
> HARDWARE:
> 
> Im a proud owner of 2 Asus GTX980 Matrix platinum in SLI.
> 
> this is my first multiple GPU build so any tip will be much appreciated.
> 
> ISSUE:
> 
> When im playing to a game (The Division, but after the issue happens the FPS drops affects also Fallout 4)
> im playing at a stable 60FPS on ultra settings to any of those games, but if any application pop ups meanwhile im playing, press windows key or i make ALT + TAB, my SLI just get broke.
> 
> After doing that the FPS falls to 45 or even 30 FPS. and the usage on the GPU are from 70% / 70% to 90% / 20% and the led integrated on my GPU are blue only (when things go ok, my GPU usage are on 90% for both of them, and the leds are in yellow)
> 
> WORKAROUNDS DONE:
> 
> i've reinstalled and uninstalled the current drivers version (364.51) but i install only the driver and the physics driver, as i dont use any 3d app (my screen its a dell 2408wfp) also i disabled and enable the SLI performanace mode.
> 
> also i restore it to a previous point.
> 
> i ve deleted the drivers using the Guru3D uninstalling tool.
> 
> CURRENT STATUS:
> 
> Those solutions worked before, but now any of those workarounds work't, have you experienced this issue? how do you solve it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This issue has been persistent for me since The Division Beta (most games don't have this issue). There is no workaround that I've found and frankly, I just don't alt-tab any more for this reason while I'm in-game. Besides, there is a quite large memory leak with SLI in The Division with current drivers that happens over a session of playing, so I'm sure NVIDIA will get this in the next driver update. Who knows for sure


----------



## KillerBee33

Any1 had any experience with GRID+ V2?
https://store.nzxt.com/products/grid-v2


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Any1 had any experience with GRID+ V2?
> https://store.nzxt.com/products/grid-v2


I've used the original GRID which works fine. It doesn't have any software and can act as just a single fan to the system. As for V2, I think the software is a bit too user friendly as in it lacks certain features in an attempt to create a super clean interface.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I've used the original GRID which works fine. It doesn't have any software and can act as just a single fan to the system. As for V2, I think the software is a bit too user friendly as in it lacks certain features in an attempt to create a super clean interface.


Well they have tht CAM software which looks handy







its 30$ in my store , really thinkin of getting one. Also its about 2X2 inches small.


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

Ok im not the only one :0 . And, when you have that issue, how do you solve it?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> Ok im not the only one :0 . And, when you have that issue, how do you solve it?


Restart the game is the only way I'm aware of.


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

i wish there was so easy on my case. i restarted the game, the computer reinstalled drivers, change sli settings, going to a previous version of W10.

today i will try with different drivers version and check how Desktop Window Manager its working, discussing this issue with some of my colleagues at work, the guess that after that "alt-Tab" the computer detects that now the game is on window mode instead of full screen.

i will post the update tomorrow


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> i wish there was so easy on my case. i restarted the game, the computer reinstalled drivers, change sli settings, going to a previous version of W10.
> 
> today i will try with different drivers version and check how Desktop Window Manager its working, discussing this issue with some of my colleagues at work, the guess that after that "alt-Tab" the computer detects that now the game is on window mode instead of full screen.
> 
> i will post the update tomorrow


I've noticed somehing similar in GTA V, when it suddenly drops i change Resolution or Full Screen to Windowed , Apply then back.
Works every time.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I've noticed somehing similar in GTA V, when it suddenly drops i change Resolution or Full Screen to Windowed , Apply then back.
> Works every time.


I do this with weird game startup issues.. alt-enter is the keyboard shortcut. I haven't noticed it helping much in The Division. May fix the issue temporarily but it crashes the game more often than not.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I do this with weird game startup issues.. alt-enter is the keyboard shortcut. I haven't noticed it helping much in The Division. May fix the issue temporarily but it crashes the game more often than not.


Dropping the game to Taskbar neveer worked for me and also i'm on a single GPU so might be a different issue then








The Division runs smooth on a single 980.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dropping the game to Taskbar neveer worked for me and also i'm on a single GPU so might be a different issue then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Division runs smooth on a single 980*.


I'm playing it at 1440p. A single 980 would have trouble playing at the resolution and settings I am currently playing it on.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm playing it at 1440p. A single 980 would have trouble playing at the resolution and settings I am currently playing it on.


1080p Ultra Game Preset very smooth , honestly havent noticed any visual improvement from 1440p unless its Borderlands Series


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 1080p Ultra Game Preset very smooth , honestly havent noticed any visual improvement from 1440p unless its Borderlands Series


I more or less don't have a choice to run it lower than 1440p unless I want it to look like crap. 1440p monitor problems


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I more or less don't have a choice to run it lower than 1440p unless I want it to look like crap. 1440p monitor problems


I like the Supersampling option in Division @ 1080P dont see any performance impact but looks as good as 1620P with SMAA


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well they have tht CAM software which looks handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 30$ in my store , really thinkin of getting one. Also its about 2X2 inches small.


I believe the only difference between the v2 and the prior GRID+ is that the v2 has supports android and apple, even though the release for the official software is due in the next year... I believe that means you will be able to monitor and contro the fans connected to the unit.
Everywhere I look the GRID+ is out of stock, ships from another country, or is higher priced. I can get one from Amazon for about $48 with shipping.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I believe the only difference between the v2 and the prior GRID+ is that the v2 has supports android and apple, even though the release for the official software is due in the next year... I believe that means you will be able to monitor and contro the fans connected to the unit.
> Everywhere I look the GRID+ is out of stock, ships from another country, or is higher priced. I can get one from Amazon for about $48 with shipping.


I'm in NY and Micro Center Store by me has the V2 $29.99
Don't care much for Android support just want to controll those fans









LOL it just went up to 34.99 funny looked at it yesterday
http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntt=nzxt+grid


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm in NY and Micro Center Store by me has the V2 $29.99
> Don't care much for Android support just want to controll those fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it just went up to 34.99 funny looked at it yesterday


The price went up because we are talking about it and they know a tiny demand may be coming...lol.

From what I could tell there is no other difference between the v1 and v2 other than the smartphone support. I would think that your PC would need to have wifi or bluteooth connectivity. If I wanted to use that feature I'd have to fix my antenna...lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The price went up because we are talking about it and they know a tiny demand may be coming...lol.
> 
> From what I could tell there is no other difference between the v1 and v2 other than the smartphone support. I would think that your PC would need to have wifi or bluteooth connectivity. If I wanted to use that feature I'd have to fix my antenna...lol.


I got 7 Fans overall atleast 3 MUST be Controlled!








They all 3PIN so BIOS is not an option


----------



## bajer29

Thinking about selling my 2 GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 boards for to buy a 980 TI and a i7 4790k. Hmmmm...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thinking about selling my 2 GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 boards for to buy a 980 TI and a i7 4790k. Hmmmm...


Even when Pascal release is a month away?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Even when Pascal release is a month away?


Yup, none of the news has wow'd me yet and from what I hear the initial release will not be as powerful as the 980 TI. I don't want to wait around for a flagship that will be way out of my price range for a single GPU.

EDIT: Mght wait for a price drop when Pascal is released, but that would be the only reason for me to wait. IDK... Every time I go SLI or CXF I regret it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Yup, none of the news has wow'd me yet and from what I hear the initial release will not be as powerful as the 980 TI. I don't want to wait around for a flagship that will be way out of my price range for a single GPU.
> 
> EDIT: Mght wait for a price drop when Pascal is released, but that would be the only reason for me to wait. IDK... Every time I go SLI or CXF I regret it.


This is just a rumor but X80 should be almost 2 980TI's


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This is just a rumor but X80 should be almost 2 980TI's


I'll believe it when I see it. I fell for the hype about the GTX-680 and how you could start your overclock at +150. I never got anything stable over +110 and that was pushing it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it. I fell for the hype about the GTX-680 and how you could start your overclock at +150. I never got anything stable over +110 and that was pushing it.


Don't know dude, judging by 980...came with 1127MHz runs @1507MHz


----------



## k7k7k

Sorry to interrupt the current discussion here, but I'm confused about where and what modified bios I should be using with my card. I have this card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3056/msi-gtx-980-ocv1.html] http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3056/msi-gtx-980-ocv1.html[/URL]

I looked through all the spoilers on the first page but can't find a bios to download. Maybe I'm blind and just not seeing it? I'm familiar with flashing with nvFlash but like I said I'm not sure where or what bios to get. I appreciate any help!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k7k7k*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the current discussion here, but I'm confused about where and what modified bios I should be using with my card. I have this card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3056/msi-gtx-980-ocv1.html] http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3056/msi-gtx-980-ocv1.html[/URL]
> 
> I looked through all the spoilers on the first page but can't find a bios to download. Maybe I'm blind and just not seeing it? I'm familiar with flashing with nvFlash but like I said I'm not sure where or what bios to get. I appreciate any help!


You should be going here and asking Mr_Dark to mod one for you, after you can edit your own settings or leave it as is








http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
USE GPU-Z to extract your factory BIOS and Mod that , not really suggested to just download someone elses.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I never use SLI. I just have two cards so I game with one and fold 24/7 with the other. Then folding events occur all bets are off. Both Tis are at full load folding during those.







Good thing I have my collection of consoles that I can game on during those events.


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

hi!

Finally, i solve the issue with my sli on The División. i checkt the optiions, and it was on windowed mode (full screen) i don't know how that mode was setup, because it was setup by the envidia geforce experience (****ty program btw)

Now the división goes again smooth in ultra with and stable 60fps.

Now my concerns are other game. Fallout 4. i never tried seriously since i got my sli, and, after some tests, i can say that goes better on a single 980 tan in sli. in sli both gpus are at 40% and the fps normally are between 45-60. with one 980 the gpu is at 89% and i got an stable 60fps
4 months has been passed since Fallout its been out, and seems that there is not an adecuate sli profile for it? supposely the ver 359 of the nvidia drivers should have an profile, i have the 364.51 versión, i been check it out with the nvidia inspector and these are the settings for fallout 4:



im sure that my graphic adaptors are working fine based on the results i got on 3d mark last night:



Did you have similar issues with Fallout 4? how do you solve it?

Thanks in advance again!


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> hi!
> 
> Finally, i solve the issue with my sli on The División. i checkt the optiions, and it was on windowed mode (full screen) i don't know how that mode was setup, because it was setup by the envidia geforce experience (****ty program btw)
> 
> Now the división goes again smooth in ultra with and stable 60fps.
> 
> Thanks in advance again!


Now you know why nobody who knows how to make their own in-game settings uses GeForce Experience. It really is a nasty utility and I recommend removing it. You will be much happier without it installed.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah I ran into issues with that software and now I always remove it from the checklist when downloading and installing new drivers.

FF


----------



## inedenimadam

^
^
Fallout 4 generates shadows on the CPU. Take shadows and shadow distance to medium. SLI is not 100% scaling in this title, but it is pretty darned good once you get the API overhead out of the way.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^
> ^
> Fallout 4 generates shadows on the CPU. Take shadows and shadow distance to medium. SLI is not 100% scaling in this title, but it is pretty darned good once you get the API overhead out of the way.


My FPS is locked at 72 and I don't need SLI enabled for it. Gameplay is flawless and smooth with no stuttering at all using a single GTX-980. No complaints here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^
> ^
> Fallout 4 generates shadows on the CPU. Take shadows and shadow distance to medium. SLI is not 100% scaling in this title, but it is pretty darned good once you get the API overhead out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> My FPS is locked at 72 and I don't need SLI enabled for it. Gameplay is flawless and smooth with no stuttering at all using a single GTX-980. No complaints here.
Click to expand...

1080p...

Why did you even buy two? You could probably hit 144 solid if you get that second card running right.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1080p...
> 
> Why did you even buy two? You could probably hit 144 solid if you get that second card running right.


That second board is usually Folding in the background lately. I always buy two for SLI just so my PC doesn't look malnourished and neglected when you look in the window. LOL


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> That second board is usually Folding in the background lately. I always buy two for SLI just so my PC doesn't look malnourished and neglected when you look in the window. LOL


Pretty much the reason why i picked up another GTX 980 KPE. PC looked seriously empty.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I always buy two for SLI just so my PC doesn't look malnourished and neglected when you look in the window. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Pretty much the reason why i picked up another GTX 980 KPE. PC looked seriously empty.


me to kinda, was a large part of the reason. I should've just gone with a smaller form factor than atx but whatever. SLI blew my mind anyways coming from single 980 on 144hz @ 1080p. Sooooo much power!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Now you know why nobody who knows how to make their own in-game settings uses GeForce Experience. It really is a nasty utility and I recommend removing it. You will be much happier without it installed.


Not nobody, I use Geforce experience to set a baseline and if I want something different I change it in the game. The program accepts that and keeps my settings for me. I consider it useful software. Never really had a problem with it. That is except for the time it kept tell me to change my settings to optimal on the games I allowed that on, when they were already set to optimal....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1080p...
> 
> Why did you even buy two? You could probably hit 144 solid if you get that second card running right.
> 
> 
> 
> That second board is usually Folding in the background lately. I always buy two for SLI just so my PC doesn't look malnourished and neglected when you look in the window. LOL
Click to expand...

Put it to task gaming for a bit! I am sure that if you tried you could get 144 solid with 2x980s.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Put it to task gaming for a bit! I am sure that if you tried you could get 144 solid with 2x980s.


I could probably get that with a single 980 but it is locked in the game's cfg file. I'm just too lazy to go in there and edit it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> That second board is usually Folding in the background lately. I always buy two for SLI just so my PC doesn't look malnourished and neglected when you look in the window. LOL


Hehe, yep, that is what I do too. Got two Tis, but game at 1080P 60Hz. At least I don't have to worry if I can run a game or not.


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


Exactly they are pulling ahead by a good margin and we really need some support, Go nvidia, Go Green Team!


----------



## Ithanul

Nah, I'm not into benchmarking. Rather leave my cards folding.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nah, I'm not into benchmarking. Rather leave my cards folding.


Yeah, I'm with you. I'd rather be Folding.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nah, I'm not into benchmarking. Rather leave my cards folding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you. I'd rather be Folding.


But it's for the glory of Green! It seems the AMD guys are more loyal.

You guys are no fun.....all folding and no play.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But it's for the glory of Green! It seems the AMD guys are more loyal.
> 
> You guys are no fun.....all folding and no play.


I have heat problems since my Swiftech Maelstrom V2 caught fire and died. For some reason my video boards are running extremely hot. My CPU is fine it's just my video boards. Right now it is 14C in here and my only board that is Folding is running at 50C. Last night my primary board reached 69C while playing Fallout 4 and probably would have got hotter if I didn't have my Temp Limit in Afterburner set at 70. Benchmarking is out of the question for me anyway until I figure out what is going on here or get off my dead lazy butt and tear my waterblocks apart to see if they are clogged with something that the Swiftech pump puked up.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But it's for the glory of Green! It seems the AMD guys are more loyal.
> 
> You guys are no fun.....all folding and no play.


I could care less about green vs red. I only buy cards that give me the performance I want.

So far, I'm waiting on the new GPUs. Hopefully both can bring their A game, because I want new cards to mess around with for folding. Otherwise, both can go shove it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


I put my marks in the pot for x2, still need to do x1.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have heat problems since my Swiftech Maelstrom V2 caught fire and died. For some reason my video boards are running extremely hot. My CPU is fine it's just my video boards. Right now it is 14C in here and my only board that is Folding is running at 50C. Last night my primary board reached 69C while playing Fallout 4 and probably would have got hotter if I didn't have my Temp Limit in Afterburner set at 70. Benchmarking is out of the question for me anyway until I figure out what is going on here or get off my dead lazy butt and tear my waterblocks apart to see if they are clogged with something that the Swiftech pump puked up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sucks! Do you think that fire could have damaged something else in relation to your cards?

My cards frequently reach 70 -75 degress C in some of the games and benchmarks I run, but I am still on the stock air ACX 2.0....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I could care less about green vs red. I only buy cards that give me the performance I want.
> 
> So far, I'm waiting on the new GPUs. Hopefully both can bring their A game, because I want new cards to mess around with for folding. Otherwise, both can go shove it.


Whatever


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sucks! Do you think that fire could have damaged something else in relation to your cards?
> 
> My cards frequently reach 70 -75 degress C in some of the games and benchmarks I run, but I am still on the stock air ACX 2.0....
> Whatever


Have you tried The Division and in the menu? I run GTA V @about 65-67 Degrees but that Division Menu gets me to 78


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sucks! Do you think that fire could have damaged something else in relation to your cards?
> 
> My cards frequently reach 70 -75 degress C in some of the games and benchmarks I run, but I am still on the stock air ACX 2.0....
> Whatever


I think some coolant that turned into goo while the pump was sitting clogged the waterblocks or maybe some impeller pieces from the pump are clogged inside somewhere. Yeah, it really does suck to be me right now. LOL


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Have you tried The Division and in the menu? I run GTA V @about 65-67 Degrees but that Division Menu gets me to 78


Not yet as I do not have The Division. I don't get into multiplayer games like that much. If it has a good single player game then I will wait for the price to go down some before getting it. I do have Ashes of the Singularity and that game really pushes gpus. I can't run it with my GPU OC'd as the card will easily reach 80 degrees and crash the display driver when any OC is set, even on low settings. Without an OC I can run the game in extreme settings and get at least 30 to 40 FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I think some coolant that turned into goo while the pump was sitting clogged the waterblocks or maybe some impeller pieces from the pump are clogged inside somewhere. Yeah, it really does suck to be me right now. LOL


Time to Clean and Flush! Hopefully that will work.....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Not yet as I do not have The Division. I don't get into multiplayer games like that much. If it has a good single player game then I will wait for the price to go down some before getting it. I do have Ashes of the Singularity and that game really pushes gpus. I can't run it with my GPU OC'd as the card will easily reach 80 degrees and crash the display driver when any OC is set, even on low settings. Without an OC I can run the game in extreme settings and get at least 30 to 40 FPS.
> Time to Clean and Flush! Hopefully that will work.....


Got The Division from G2A $44 and about to regret it ;( 2 hours in and yet to see a change of scenery , Hide , Shoot, Run . Got bored with it. Can't wait for Borderlands 3


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Got The Division from G2A $44 and about to regret it ;( 2 hours in and yet to see a change of scenery , Hide , Shoot, Run . Got bored with it. Can't wait for Borderlands 3


Yeah it seems a lot of those games nowadays are like that. I did enjoy the 1 player campaign for CoD Advanced Warfare. I wish it had been longer and/or had some kind of map/mission creator so you anyone could add missions and what not for single player enjoyment.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah it seems a lot of those games nowadays are like that. I did enjoy the 1 player campaign for CoD Advanced Warfare. I wish it had been longer and/or had some kind of map/mission creator so you anyone could add missions and what not for single player enjoyment.


glad to see that I'm not the only one who still enjoys single player campaigns! I must be old lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> glad to see that I'm not the only one who still enjoys single player campaigns! I must be old lol


The Social Network integration into most games is absolutely idiotic, atleast the way they do it. Look at NFS Rivals and the new NFS. The Division is Always Online , twice i had to turn that ***** off because server was Unavailable. What the hell happened to just having an Option, Single player or Online


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> The Social Network integration into most games is absolutely idiotic, atleast the way they do it. Look at NFS Rivals and the new NFS. The Division is Always Online , twice i had to turn that ***** off because server was Unavailable. What the hell happened to just having an Option, Single player or Online


O god yes....especially the online requirement. I piss off about that part on the new NFS. Me on satellite = no online gaming for majority of games. 700+ ping can mess stuff up.









Plus, usually means no mods for a game too. Seriously NFS with mod support.









And I actually wanted to play that game consider the past year games and so far the majority games this year where not worth buying. Think only game I bought last year on PC was Cities:Skylines. Best darn 30 bucks I spent.









It probably to keep cheaters from finding a way to cheat on the online part. I remember PSO ep1&2 had a offline and online mode. Boy, if you knew that darn glitch you could dupe anything or max your char level in just under a hour.







(I was crazy good at the dupe cheat, but I usually kept my cheat chars offline) Heck, I remember peeps found ways to alter weapon stats in that game to point there was one mech gun that could lag the game if you fired it (it fired crazy fast compared to its unaltered original). I had so much fun messing with that gun.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O god yes....especially the online requirement. I piss off about that part on the new NFS. Me on satellite = no online gaming for majority of games. 700+ ping can mess stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, usually means no mods for a game too. Seriously NFS with mod support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I actually wanted to play that game consider the past year games and so far the majority games this year where not worth buying. Think only game I bought last year on PC was Cities:Skylines. Best darn 30 bucks I spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably to keep cheaters from finding a way to cheat on the online part. I remember PSO ep1&2 had a offline and online mode. Boy, if you knew that darn glitch you could dupe anything or max your char level in just under a hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was crazy good at the dupe cheat, but I usually kept my cheat chars offline) Heck, I remember peeps found ways to alter weapon stats in that game to point there was one mech gun that could lag the game if you fired it (it fired crazy fast compared to its unaltered original). I had so much fun messing with that gun.


I still race Underground 2 but don't tell anyone


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I still race Underground 2 but don't tell anyone


Hehe, loved Underground series, even though I only played it on a Xbox. Think I still have that old 2nd hand used Xbox. Nabbed off a peep for like 40 bucks several years ago.







Reason I really would love to try the new NFS out. But stupid EA had to go do online requirement....they sure keep wanting to stay on my crap list for sure, and I was willing to give them a chance with that game considering what they did to Sim City







.

Actually my PC has not seen any gaming of late. The Wii U and 3DS on the other hand are being played to death. Reason, I am to the point of just only having GPUs for folding and boincing, and go back to gaming on console. Way less headache involved, plus seem most new games don't support modding on PC(whole reason I got into PC gaming in the first place). Only games that I still do fire up on my PC is Skyrim, Cities:Skylines, and Minecraft. Since there is all ways some new mods I can try out on those.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> glad to see that I'm not the only one who still enjoys single player campaigns! I must be old lol


Same here. I for one got tired of all the cheating back in the day on the xbox and the original HALO. Not to mention there are times when I just have to stop in the middle of a game and go take care of something or just quit. Plus I don't care for either the over zealous winners or the way some people handle loosing. I did at one time start to really get into Red Alert online back in the early 2000's, but it just didn't stick for long.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, loved Underground series, even though I only played it on a Xbox. Think I still have that old 2nd hand used Xbox. Nabbed off a peep for like 40 bucks several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I really would love to try the new NFS out. But stupid EA had to go do online requirement....they sure keep wanting to stay on my crap list for sure, and I was willing to give them a chance with that game considering what they did to Sim City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Actually my PC has not seen any gaming of late. The Wii U and 3DS on the other hand are being played to death. Reason, I am to the point of just only having GPUs for folding and boincing, and go back to gaming on console. Way less headache involved, plus seem most new games don't support modding on PC(whole reason I got into PC gaming in the first place). Only games that I still do fire up on my PC is Skyrim, Cities:Skylines, and Minecraft. Since there is all ways some new mods I can try out on those.


New XBOX is in the making , but i really want to see what Pascal brings


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Same here. I for one got tired of all the cheating back in the day on the xbox and the original HALO. Not to mention there are times when I just have to stop in the middle of a game and go take care of something or just quit. Plus I don't care for either the over zealous winners or the way some people handle loosing. I did at one time start to really get into Red Alert online back in the early 2000's, but it just didn't stick for long.


One more reason to have Borderlands games, Online gameplay is not Competing against each other , it's exploring together , those games are endless


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> New XBOX is in the making , but i really want to see what Pascal brings


I rarely buy consoles on release, even when I use to only game on console. Think the only console I bought on release date was a Gamecube. Boy, did I get my money worth out of that poor console. Think I clocked over 7,000-10,000 hours on it.

At least that means the console should soon drop heavy in price in the used market.







Nab me one for super cheap then get the games for cheap, and off to playing. Heck, got Last of Us, Uncharted 3, and Blackflag for my PS3s for like 6-7 bucks a pop last month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> One more reason to have Borderlands games, Online gameplay is not Competing against each other , it's exploring together , those games are endless


That one game series that I have a blast with playing. Remind me of the days of PSOep1&2, 4 peeps and beating the crap out of monsters. Did not know a third was being made.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I rarely buy consoles on release, even when I use to only game on console. Think the only console I bought on release date was a Gamecube. Boy, did I get my money worth out of that poor console. Think I clocked over 7,000-10,000 hours on it.
> 
> At least that means the console should soon drop heavy in price in the used market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nab me one for super cheap then get the games for cheap, and off to playing. Heck, got Last of Us, Uncharted 3, and Blackflag for my PS3s for like 6-7 bucks a pop last month.
> That one game series that I have a blast with playing. Remind me of the days of PSOep1&2, 4 peeps and beating the crap out of monsters. Did not know a third was being made.


After numerous speculations and rumors, the upcoming next installment of the "Borderlands" franchise is finally confirmed and the development of the game may start anytime soon
That's all we know but i'd like to think it's real deal







Just being optimistic .


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> One more reason to have Borderlands games, Online gameplay is not Competing against each other , it's exploring together , those games are endless


I like the graphics style also.

I do prefer the co-op games much better.I believe that comes from me being a table top role player after all these years.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I like the graphics style also.
> 
> I do prefer the co-op games much better.I believe that comes from me being a table top role player after all these years.


The BL Series has an awesome CO-OP








2K made something similar just for Co-OP called Battleborn, tried BETA and wasnt impressed.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> The BL Series has an awesome CO-OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2K made something similar just for Co-OP called Battleborn, tried BETA and wasnt impressed.


That"s more like an MMOBA, which are worse than regular online multiplayer games. People get really upset if you do not know how to use your character precisely and cause the team to loose or do badly. I had never played one before and joined in one from Blizzard, I started with asking questions and all I got was silence. Me and another guy were completely new and did not know the controls real well, I have never seen anyone get so angry as the two leading players on the team we were on....


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> After numerous speculations and rumors, the upcoming next installment of the "Borderlands" franchise is finally confirmed and the development of the game may start anytime soon
> That's all we know but i'd like to think it's real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just being optimistic .


is it really??!!? last I had heard they were definitely not and I was very








the pre-sequel is great and all but I need 3!! Definitely one of my most played franchises ever, between console and PC I have to have close to 1000 hours lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That"s more like an MMOBA, which are worse than regular online multiplayer games. People get really upset if you do not know how to use your character precisely and cause the team to loose or do badly. I had never played one before and joined in one from Blizzard, I started with asking questions and all I got was silence. Me and another guy were completely new and did not know the controls real well, I have never seen anyone get so angry as the two leading players on the team we were on....


Went thru every BL twice before showing up online , but mostly bcz those games are huge when in Single mode


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> is it really??!!? last I had heard they were definitely not and I was very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pre-sequel is great and all but I need 3!! Definitely one of my most played franchises ever, between console and PC I have to have close to 1000 hours lol


Yeap , there's a lot of rumors with some doubts but it's coming


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That"s more like an MMOBA, which are worse than regular online multiplayer games. People get really upset if you do not know how to use your character precisely and cause the team to loose or do badly. I had never played one before and joined in one from Blizzard, I started with asking questions and all I got was silence. Me and another guy were completely new and did not know the controls real well, I have never seen anyone get so angry as the two leading players on the team we were on....


Yeah, that genre has one of the most nasty community of players out there. I tend to stay away from those like the plague. Think the console COD series community has running 2nd though. Talk about annoying and rude when they find out you a gal and your kicking their butt. *reason I tend to not use a mic if I even play multiplayer at all*

Otherwise, I like the game mechanics, but I am sure not going to bother with people who act rude. Only time I play a MOBA is with my friend Frank and bots. We just do silly stuff or set a funny goal to do during a match.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, that genre has one of the most nasty community of players out there. I tend to stay away from those like the plague. Think the console COD series community has running 2nd though. Talk about annoying and rude when they find out you a gal and your kicking their butt. *reason I tend to not use a mic if I even play multiplayer at all*
> 
> Otherwise, I like the game mechanics, but I am sure not going to bother with people who act rude. Only time I play a MOBA is with my friend Frank and bots. We just do silly stuff or set a funny goal to do during a match.


Ehh i might say s***t but more than sure will buy that Battleborn








It has single player Story Mode , a lot of customizable Characters , billion of guns and i think it'll be on VR .
Won't lie but being made by the same people who did Borderlands is selling point for me


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, that genre has one of the most nasty community of players out there. I tend to stay away from those like the plague. Think the console COD series community has running 2nd though. Talk about annoying and rude when they find out you a gal and your kicking their butt. *reason I tend to not use a mic if I even play multiplayer at all*
> 
> Otherwise, I like the game mechanics, but I am sure not going to bother with people who act rude. Only time I play a MOBA is with my friend Frank and bots. We just do silly stuff or set a funny goal to do during a match.


See you have fun doing that and to me that is what any and all these games are about. But some people get to prideful in their game play and they take it to far.

The last multiplayer game I really played was Titanfall and it was a relief to find out that no one seemed to have their mics on at all. That game is really fun and I wish they would have come out with some single player scenarios.

I wouldn't mind getting my but kicked by a girl!
It wouldn't bother me what age or gender (or associated gender) kicked my but in a game as long as they are tactful about it during and afterwards, and as long as the game was fun.
Though to be honest if I was constantly getting my arse handed to me on a regular basis I probably would not play the game for long....lol, regardless of gender!


----------



## Ithanul

Well, the butt kicking was occurring since it was me and the whole team was all the guys from the mech shop I worked in, so we had all our mics on and was giving each other the heads up.







Boy, so much fun when you got a team all working together and doing military tactics (we where all airforce peeps).







Most of them was the auto rifle with burst, me I was just the nutty gal with the shotgun and grenades.

Though, I be happy when the next Borderlands shows up. Seems most peeps who play that game, don't mind working together or helping each other out.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, the butt kicking was occurring since it was me and the whole team was all the guys from the mech shop I worked in, so we had all our mics on and was giving each other the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, so much fun when you got a team all working together and doing military tactics (we where all airforce peeps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them was the auto rifle with burst, me I was just the nutty gal with the shotgun and grenades.
> 
> Though, I be happy when the next Borderlands shows up. Seems most peeps who play that game, don't mind working together or helping each other out.


Yeah in that case a mic would be useful especially if you actually talk tactics. I remember a game of Halo were when I first started playing nobody followed any plan or would listen to one. I was trying to go about in supporting my team, which was futile. I eventually started just going for the flag and almost won that game for the team I was on single handedly.
I never played Borderlands mulitplayer. In fact, though I do enjoy the game, I have yet to finish it.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i am facing a problem which i do not know how to explain, Recently i changed my motherboard, previously i had a micro - ATX motherboard ASRock B75m R2.0 , i now have an Asus sabertooth z77 which is of course an ATX mobo , rest everything is the same . but since the change my gpu temps are higher 5C at stock Clocks , i am so confused all the 6 inflow and exhaust fans are working at 1000+ Rpm yet my temps are higher although this new mobo even has two tiny asisitant fans which maintain air flow in the mobos thermal armor yet my gpu temps are higher .. what is casuing this ? please help :'(

the first picture is of my old mobo and the second one is of my new one


----------



## dizz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c4xbv

Yay I'm in a new club!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8a3za
> 
> Yay I'm in a new club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your case is like a black hole. Welcome!


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Your case is like a black hole. Welcome!


Lol thanks, not sure if that's a good thing or not... but yea the photo is not the best quality (iPhone camera)


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Lol thanks, not sure if that's a good thing or not... but yea the photo is not the best quality (iPhone camera)


I just mean it's so... black in there and the LED on your camera doesn't seem to make the difference. Your case absorbs all light lol

What do you think of the card so far?


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I just mean it's so... black in there and the LED on your camera doesn't seem to make the difference. Your case absorbs all light lol
> 
> What do you think of the card so far?


It's pretty solid.. the only game that is 'sort of' giving me an issue is The Witcher 3 @max with AA turned on

Load temps usually hover between 37-50c if the fan speed is at 40-50%


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> It's pretty solid.. the only game that is 'sort of' giving me an issue is The Witcher 3 @max with AA turned on
> 
> Load temps usually hover between 37-50c if the fan speed is at 40-50%


You should put some purple UV lighting with some UV sleeving or something of the like in that case.... to give it a black light effect.


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You should put some purple UV lighting with some UV sleeving or something of the like in that case.... to give it a black light effect.


It actually has a white led effect. Just realized that pic was taken when the PC was turned off (fail).

I'll try and retake a proper pic.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> It actually has a white led effect. Just realized that pic was taken when the PC was turned off (fail).
> 
> I'll try and retake a proper pic.


LOL. But the UV purple would add to the black hole effect.......


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> LOL. But the UV purple would add to the black hole effect.......


LOL...I hear ya.

This is the best pic I can take with this stupid phone. Hope you can see it better now


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I just mean it's so... black in there and the LED on your camera doesn't seem to make the difference. Your case absorbs all light lol
> 
> What do you think of the card so far?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty solid.. the only game that is 'sort of' giving me an issue is The Witcher 3 @max with AA turned on
> 
> Load temps usually hover between 37-50c if the fan speed is at 40-50%
Click to expand...

What resolution are you playing?
What kind of issue with the TW3 (I'm currently playing / finishing at 1440p)?


----------



## bajer29

I can vouch that the performance of a single stock 980 in Witcher 3 has some trouble rendering the towns and some foliage. I averaged about 50FPS on mostly high settings at 1440p but with lowered textures for the 4GB of GPU memory and turned motion blur off. It was still choppy FPS at times.

SLI 980s work very well with 1440p resolution at ultra preset settings. I'm still not sure why Ultra textures work fine with no micro stutter while using SLI, but there's tons of it with a single card. I'm wondering if GPU memory actually has anything to do with it.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I can vouch that the performance of a single stock 980 in Witcher 3 has some trouble rendering the towns and some foliage. I averaged about 50FPS on mostly high settings at 1440p but with lowered textures for the 4GB of GPU memory and turned motion blur off. It was still choppy FPS at times.
> 
> SLI 980s work very well with 1440p resolution at ultra preset settings. I'm still not sure why Ultra textures work fine with no micro stutter while using SLI, but there's tons of it with a single card. I'm wondering if GPU memory actually has anything to do with it.


You don't need to lower the texture quality since the 4 gb are more than enough for the 1440p.
I'm playing with a decent, 98% 60fps at 1440p with these settings:

Postprocessing at High but with the AO at SSAO
Graphics at Ultra however lowered to high the foliage visibility and shaddows and no nvidia hairworks

I've to admit that I'm more and more tempted to get a second 980 G1 and set a nice Sli up

My (upgraded) pc with a new cpu & mainboard as in sig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bajer29

Very nice looking rig. Like everyone asks, "Why not (other than having to replace the GPU block) sell your 980 and get a 980TI or wait for Pascal?"


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Very nice looking rig. Like everyone asks, "Why not (other than having to replace the GPU block) sell your 980 and get a 980TI or wait for Pascal?"


Thanks
You'll probably be the person nr x that's telling me not to do the 980 SLI but get a 980 Ti or wait for Pascal
I'm wondering, is this maxwell 980 Sli so bad that everybody's keep telling me to avoid?
The only one, Laithan from the modded bios for the Gigabyte 970-980 ti series 3d that advised me not to do it only if I'm gonna play in 4K (for the 4gb limitation, obviously) and so get a 980 ti.
I'm not going to use the 4k res not even in dsr, I've this nice Crossover @1440p and gonna keep it for one (or two) more years
I don't know, really wanted to ask even here about the 980 Sli (and consider that I have all the cooling requisites for that) but you're telling me the contrary once again


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks
> You'll probably be the person nr x that's telling me not to do the 980 SLI but get a 980 Ti or wait for Pascal
> I'm wondering, is this maxwell 980 Sli so bad that everybody's keep telling me to avoid?
> The only one, Laithan from the modded bios for the Gigabyte 970-980 ti series 3d that advised me not to do it only if I'm gonna play in 4K (for the 4gb limitation, obviously) and so get a 980 ti.
> I'm not going to use the 4k res not even in dsr, I've this nice Crossover @1440p and gonna keep it for one (or two) more years
> I don't know, really wanted to ask even here about the 980 Sli (and consider that I have all the cooling requisites for that) but you're telling me the contrary once again


I am not telling you one way or another. Simply asking. I went with SLI because I wanted the performance boost and was happy with my first 980 that I figured why not compliment it with another. It made sense to me. The downside is that SLI scaling support in new drivers has been awful the past few months (at least in my experience). Games like Witcher 3 scale very well and look beautiful. The Division is getting much better, but big titles like Star Wars Battlefront still has virtually no scaling from what I've been able to tell (may have changed since I played last). It's hard to say what the future of SLI will bring, but... with Vulkan API gaining popularity and support among hardware enthusiasts, GPU manufacturers and developers, two 4GB cards in SLI or CFX could share memory across both cards (8GB total).

I'll be sticking with 1440p, so I'd be OK with 4GB for a while. I just have days where I want to go back to a high-end single card.

I like my SLI setup up some days and other days I'm not so happy. A single GPU solution is usually a more solid option when it comes to new game titles with same-day driver releases. You don't have to worry about SLI support and scaling. Even if games say they support SLI, it doesn't mean you'll get a boost. Most cases the load is just shared between the two cards ~50% on one and ~50% on the other making no difference in performance gains.

SLI DOES fill out the motherboard and case better









So why do you want SLI?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sauron I'm only guessing but the new board is a bit bigger which will affect air flow There's still plenty of room in there though.

Perhaps increasing the cfm on ur fans, or what I did b4 was install a fan behind the gpu with good cfms, and remove 1 or 2 i/o plates to help with air flow.. On my new case the I/O plates are slotted to help

with air exhaust as well.

I always change my case fans to higher cfms myself, found it can make a 6-7 C difference on average.

Check ur air flow config with the fans as there are a few. Some people like to take additional air from the bottom of the case to get cooler air and exhaust out of the top as well.

Your board is also closer to the psu as well which can add heat, although unless ur stressing it out a fair bit it shouldn't really be an issue. The RM models are known to get a bit warm.

On mine, I have 3 slots on top, which I have 2 exhausting and 1 intake, it blows over the VRMs.

2 140mm 122cfm intake fans, 1 140mm 122cfm gpu fan, 3 120mm 107 cfm fans on the top, 1 in 2 out.

1 92 cfm fan for the rear exhaust. 23-31 C

Hope that helps.









FF


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Sauron I'm only guessing but the new board is a bit bigger which will affect air flow There's still plenty of room in there though.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


by I/o plates do you mean the slots on which GPUs rest on the casing ? and someone told me you have higher temps because my old mobo had 4 phases while my new one has 14 phases , and i did try to run all my fans at full rpm still the issues was the same , i have 3 inflow fans at front and bottom one inflow fan is 200mm , while i have 5 exhaust fans at top and back they are all 120mm .....


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> What resolution are you playing?
> What kind of issue with the TW3 (I'm currently playing / finishing at 1440p)?


Playing @1920x1080

I guess I can't fully max it out? Kind of a shame really.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> What resolution are you playing?
> What kind of issue with the TW3 (I'm currently playing / finishing at 1440p)?
> 
> 
> 
> Playing @1920x1080
> 
> I guess I can't fully max it out? Kind of a shame really.
Click to expand...

Well, I think lowering to high the foliage vis. and/or the shaddows won't image quality decrease almost anything.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I wouldn't disagree with the thought of 14 phases, it's a possibility. All kinds of variables to consider.

Just for the sake of curiosity, add up the cfms of the incoming air vs the exhaust.

If 1 is much higher than the other it can bring issues of it's own. Usually minor, but it should be looked at. Not enough air in has the case drawing air from any openings to feed the fans, and too much air in

has the warmer air trapped inside the case longer than necessary.

The I/O slots r just what u thought they were. If the air flow is hindered a bit by the gpu bcuz of the location vs the smaller board it can mess up the air flow and adding a gpu fan would help air flow if u

remove 1 or 2 plates.

Most of that stuff is usually negligent, but when ur looking to reduce temps sometimes all it needs is a small adjustment here or there.

3 intake and 5 exhaust sounds like the case could be starving for additional air.

My intake vs exhaust is almost equal . approx. 350 cfm intake and approx 325 exhaust.

If you decide to bump up the air flow by installing fans with a higher cfms, ( and u probably know this already) just make sure the sound of the fans in db ( decibels ) is low. 20-30 is usually not bad.

Around here Gelids can be had for a reasonable price, and the 1s I'm using move 75 cfms ( about 125 in the metric equals 75) and r pretty quiet.

It can be argued either way, but I would rather have a slightly higher intake than exhaust, leaving a positive air pressure inside the case.

If it's negative and you use filters, the fans will try to get the needed air from any little openings, possibly taking in extra dust, lint,...

If you have an AIO cpu wced unit the fine dust can be seen around the rad and should be blown clean at least every cpl of months, this is an example where the signs of air flow and fine dust r more

noticeable.

Clogged filters can cause negative air flow easily enough.

If ur unsure what the air flow rating is for a fan, simply google the model of the fan and it should give you the info..

Location of ur case can affect air flow as well. If it's shoved in a corner there isn't as much cool air available for decent air flow and exhaust can be affected bcuz of that.

Most of this stuff is common sense that some people never consider.

Again, just mentioning a few little things which can help or hinder case cooling and I could be way off, but these can help.

The better the thermals the better the components will perform, to a degree. It's easier to work in a 70 degree room than a 90 degree one if ur doing heavy physical work, same idea with the pc.

Again, I'm no expert but everything that I can do to keep the pc cool can't hurt.

Good luck and let us know what you find and ur solution. You may have an idea to the solution that no one else has considered b4.

Good luck and I hope this helps a bit.









Long winded or what !!! LOLZ

FF


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Rule of thumb is that you always want more intake than exhaust, but only by a little bit. Negative pressure creates dust,


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Rule of thumb is that you always want more intake than exhaust, but only by a little bit. Negative pressure creates dust,


i am thinking to set my CPU cooler rad fans as inflow , but they are at the back, quite close to the top exhaust fans would it some how ruin the ventilation .... although corsair recommends them to be inflow


----------



## KillerBee33

Ordered this thing today http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Digital-Controller-Cooling-AC-GRIDP-M1/dp/B00O0M6Q6G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1459362676&sr=8-2&keywords=nzxt+grid%2B
Gonna report on the outcome next week. Didnt want to pay 12$ for shipping only for V2 since the only diff. is ***availability of controlling PC FANS with an iPhone*** on V2


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I wouldn't disagree with the thought of 14 phases, it's a possibility. All kinds of variables to consider.
> 
> Just for the sake of curiosity, add up the cfms of the incoming air vs the exhaust.
> 
> If 1 is much higher than the other it can bring issues of it's own. Usually minor, but it should be looked at. Not enough air in has the case drawing air from any openings to feed the fans, and too much air in
> 
> has the warmer air trapped inside the case longer than necessary.


Hmm I have been led to believe the greater the inflow to the outflow means better positive pressure, that is as long as you have a good flow current through the machine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Ordered this thing today http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Digital-Controller-Cooling-AC-GRIDP-M1/dp/B00O0M6Q6G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1459362676&sr=8-2&keywords=nzxt+grid%2B
> Gonna report on the outcome next week. Didnt want to pay 12$ for shipping only for V2 since the only diff. is ***availability of controlling PC FANS with an iPhone*** on V2


Yeah I got the Grid+ V2 so maybe when they do come out with the software I can watch the status and control it on my S5 (the software is also for android).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Rule of thumb is that you always want more intake than exhaust, but only by a little bit. Negative pressure creates dust,
> 
> 
> 
> i am thinking to set my CPU cooler rad fans as inflow , but they are at the back, quite close to the top exhaust fans would it some how ruin the ventilation .... although corsair recommends them to be inflow
Click to expand...

the problem is that you have a mix of water and air. your GPU and CPU will always work against each other in that scenario. If you swap to intake, then your GPU will breath warm radiator air. As it sits now, your radiator breathes GPU exhaust. I would say since you have an intake directly above the radiator, it really is not worth messing with at all. Taking all of that apart for no net benefit seems silly. I would just leave it alone, you probably have it set up about as good as it gets.


----------



## fishingfanatic

If nothing else try installing a gpu fan off of the HDD cage to blow extra air across the gpu thus reducing the warm air either from the gpu or

rad, depending on ur config.

Most folks have an extra fan kicking around, so u may only have to mount it.

Just use a zip tie or 2 or even twist ties.

Then if u like the results you can use something better to hold it in place. If it doesn't do much, then simply take it out, no harm done.

FF


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Hmm I have been led to believe the greater the inflow to the outflow means better positive pressure, that is as long as you have a good flow current through the machine.
> Yeah I got the Grid+ V2 so maybe when they do come out with the software I can watch the status and control it on my S5 (the software is also for android).


It's a Joke really







who and why would need PC Fans to be controlled with a phone


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well as mentioned by another, too much or too little is not good either. That can have an adverse affect on air flow amongst other things.

I don't recall the general rule of thumb... I think above 10% +ive it starts to mess up the flow, but I wouldn't quote me on that.









FF


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well as mentioned by another, too much or too little is not good either. That can have an adverse affect on air flow amongst other things.
> 
> I don't recall the general rule of thumb... I think above 10% +ive it starts to mess up the flow, but I wouldn't quote me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


well my issue has resolved i ran unigene heaven for 10 mins my temps were 71C at stock clocks ,previously when i was facing this issue i ran heaven for 5 mins the temps would reach 78C , a month ago i added the MX-4 thermal compound on my GPU and everything was working fine until i changed my mobo from a B75m to a Z77 a few days ago my gpu started getting hot so today i opened up my GPU, the mx 4 was not dry obviously but it was only on half of the GPU die which i had previously applied via X method , so i removed the old mx4 with isopropyl alcohol and re appllied it this time in the centre then i spread it over all the GPU die with my finger which was covered with this plastic bag cut out..... i dont know what had happened if the GPU was not closed properly or the paste was not properly on the die , but the strange thing is everything was fine before i changed my motherboard, how can a change of motherboard screw up a thermal paste inside a GPU .....this is a mystery


----------



## inedenimadam

Wait...you used a finger wrapped in plastic bag to spread thermal paste??


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wait...you used a finger wrapped in plastic bag to spread thermal paste??


the way you said it made me laugh out loud










































i said a cut out of a plastic bag to cover the tip of my finger so the paste wont get on it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wait...you used a finger wrapped in plastic bag to spread thermal paste??
> 
> 
> 
> the way you said it made me laugh out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i said a cut out of a plastic bag to cover the tip of my finger so the paste wont get on it
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that is not on the list of suggested TIM applications.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure that is not on the list of suggested TIM applications.
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


well i applied the TIM on the GPU via X method the last time, and when i opened my gpu today more than half of it was missing from the GPU die , i would say this is the best result i have got so far i played TW3 on all settings maxed out on 1080p on stock clocks for 15 mins my temps were 70C max while a day before yesterday i played TW3 my temps reached 80C with all the same settings but none of this ever happened before i changed my mobo, i have a felling when i installed my mobo, i somehow did something wrong , and another thing my new mobo has this tiny fan in front of the mobo I/O panel which was set at inflow, i also switched it to exhaust and re-applied TIM on my gpu , everything is back to normal now


----------



## fishingfanatic

Glad you got it figured out!!!

I stopped doing all of those different methods of paste applications. I put it on at least 2/3rds of the chip and use a plastic paint scraper blade to spread the rest,wipe the edges clean so the paste doesn't go over that edge when tightened either.

If you think about it, the board b4 stopped right at the gpu slot where the new board goes farther, so heat dissipation is greatly reduced as the board goes on for a few more inches with components which

add heat instead of open space for heat reduction.

I'll have to remember this one...









Here's the scraper blades link I'm referring to and it's cheap ! http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=53612&cat=1,43456,43407,53612

I both love and hate Lee Valley Tools. Great stuff, not always the best prices but always quality stuff, and customer service is tops imho.

They also have a lot of unusual tools as well, and they won't carry junk.

The fact is I hate going there bcuz I always leave with a lighter wallet... LOL:thumb:

I have a router top from them and it's pretty sweet, a water stone for my knives...

FF


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It's a Joke really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who and why would need PC Fans to be controlled with a phone


I like fancy gadgets that do things I don't need done....lol..
It is more being able to monitor my system through an external device I think is cool.


----------



## michael-ocn

Help! The green team is being overrun by mobs of red cards and there's very little time left...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## SauronTheGreat

is gelid gc extreme good for GPUs ?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> is gelid gc extreme good for GPUs ?


What's the spreader it comes with for? Do you tint the CPU then add a dot in the center? I have no idea if it's good for GPUs, but I'm thinking about getting it for my CPU. Seems to have a lot of great reviews.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> is gelid gc extreme good for GPUs ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What's the spreader it comes with for? Do you tint the CPU then add a dot in the center? I have no idea if it's good for GPUs, but I'm thinking about getting it for my CPU. Seems to have a lot of great reviews.


I personally use gelid for everything. It works very well for CPUs and GPUs. Thermal paste will always be your limiting factor in "standard" setups so its always best to go with the highest heat transfer coefficient possible. Currently without using CLU or other liquid metal pastes gelid is the second best you can buy according to numerous different testings. The only paste better than gelid is thermal grizzly kyronaught. For the price of that stuff I still suggest Gelid as you get much more for your money and the difference between gelid and grizzly is only like 1 degree at most.

Edit: the spreader is used to put an even layer of paste over the cpu or gpu. It is used as an alternate form of pasting such as the pea method, cross method, spreader method. I still suggest the pea method as it has always provided me with the best temps and is the easiest of all the methods IMO


----------



## fishingfanatic

+1 superkyle1721 I too use Gelid for both cpu and gpus. Anything to squeeze a little more performance...lol

This is what I use as a spreader: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=53612&cat=1,43456,43407,53612

Works great without the holder for spreading thermal paste and it won't damage anything unless u try...









FF


----------



## Zuhl3156

I've always used MX-4 for both my CPU and GPU waterblocks with excellent results. You can't go wrong with MX-4.


----------



## Ithanul

I use gelid as well on everything. Of course my crazy self actually sits there and take several minutes to spread a thin layer of it on my CPU and GPUs.

Probably the reason when I had my two Titans they never went over 40C under water.







These 980Tis though do, but I was not the one who put the blocks on them. So when I do a tear down for cleaning. Those blocks are going to be redone for sure.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I've always used MX-4 for both my CPU and GPU waterblocks with excellent results. You can't go wrong with MX-4.


MX4 is good stuff but Gelid tops it in every test Ive seen and done for myself. Im just glad people dont recommend artic silver here. I cant stand arguing with people that say that stuff is good. Besides getting stomped by modern pastes it ruins heat sinks witch permanent scratches that have to be buffed out. Never use that crap!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I use gelid as well on everything. Of course my crazy self actually sits there and take several minutes to spread a thin layer of it on my CPU and GPUs.
> 
> Probably the reason when I had my two Titans they never went over 40C under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 980Tis though do, but I was not the one who put the blocks on them. So when I do a tear down for cleaning. Those blocks are going to be redone for sure.


There are several forums that are dedicated to applications type of paste. The pea method ranks 1st or 2nd on every single one. In reality though if you use an entire tube of paste to paste your CPU your temps will only increase by a max of 7 degrees. Ill see if I can find the link to this. Its a good read.

edit: found it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I seen that, but I am just OCD when it comes to putting TIM on. I can't stand just putting a pea size. I like my super thin layer I put on them.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

well i asked about a gelid gc extreme because i am thinking of replacing it with my MX-4 , the gc extreme will arrive tomorrow ,,,, someone told me it works very well with high temps and voltage


----------



## superkyle1721

By using gelid over mx-4 you can expect the GPU to run approximately 1-2 degrees cooler. Most likely that will not matter one bit but if you are like me you want to make sure you use the best on your very expensive equipment. Long story short yes gelid will work perfectly well under the demanding GPU or CPU.

Here is a link to the results of many different paste on air coolers. There are tons of these around and this is just one example but should give you the idea.

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Phyobia LM...stuff is amazing, albeit slightly dangerous to apply. No bull, my GPUs have not hit 40C during any scenario since switching from Gelid. It was not uncommon to see my GPUs at 45C during gaming with gelid, but now its 33-35 at water system equilibrium. Really amazing stuff, and reasonably cheap too. Must have nickel or copper cooler/block though. Nothing against gelid though, it is a good TIM and I am pretty sure it is what EK ships with their GPU blocks now, which says allot on its own.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Phyobia LM...stuff is amazing, albeit slightly dangerous to apply. No bull, my GPUs have not hit 40C during any scenario since switching from Gelid. It was not uncommon to see my GPUs at 45C during gaming with gelid, but now its 33-35 at water system equilibrium. Really amazing stuff, and reasonably cheap too. Must have nickel or copper cooler/block though. Nothing against gelid though, it is a good TIM and I am pretty sure it is what EK ships with their GPU blocks now, which says allot on its own.


EKWB did recently switch from incuding MX-4 with their blocks to Gelid from what I have read online. I used my own MX-4 the first time I installed my waterblocks and Gelid from EK the second time but honestly didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> MX4 is good stuff but Gelid tops it in every test Ive seen and done for myself. Im just glad people dont recommend artic silver here. I cant stand arguing with people that say that stuff is good. Besides getting stomped by modern pastes it ruins heat sinks witch permanent scratches that have to be buffed out. Never use that crap!!
> There are several forums that are dedicated to applications type of paste. The pea method ranks 1st or 2nd on every single one. In reality though if you use an entire tube of paste to paste your CPU your temps will only increase by a max of 7 degrees. Ill see if I can find the link to this. Its a good read.
> 
> edit: found it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101


I have used Arctic Silver and it has worked fine for me as I have never had an issue with it. My cold copper plate does not have any scratches on it whatsoever, well except for a couple of small scratches on the part that doesn't even touch the CPU. I am currently using Thermal Grizzly which was also rated as one of the top two at one time or another. To be honest my temps only seem to be about 3 to 5 deg better than they were before. But I am not sure that has anything to do with the thermal paste as my water loop really needed to be cleaned out.....

As for applying the paste. I tried the pea method and it did not work very well for me. I use either the X method or the credit card method. Both work equally well for me. I did try the little spatulas that came with the Thermal Grizzly stuff but it was a pain to use, the credit card method works better, at least for me it did....lol.


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

Hi! It seems that nvidia hired some monkeys. All the last versions of the drivers are bloody wroken. After a lot of test an complete rebuild and some research, the most stable version is 362.00. Fallout 4 runs great and the division too. Btw Im still playing underground 2 too
And nfs porsche


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> Hi! It seems that nvidia hired some monkeys. All the last versions of the drivers are bloody wroken. After a lot of test an complete rebuild and some research, the most stable version is 362.00. Fallout 4 runs great and the division too. Btw Im still playing underground 2 too
> And nfs porsche


I have had such excellent performance without any kind of issues since installing the 361.91 WHQL drivers I never bothered trying anything newer. If you're certain that the 362.00 drivers are stable I might give them a shot later on today after I am done with my Folding. I have heard other comments praising the 362.00 drivers but still saw no reason to upgrade unless the 362.00 have some SLI Profile not included in 361.91 for a game I probably don't own anyway. I am still using Windows 7 if that makes a difference. I also have a Windows 10 PC I can try them in that only has a single GTX-680.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> Hi! It seems that nvidia hired some monkeys. All the last versions of the drivers are bloody wroken. After a lot of test an complete rebuild and some research, the most stable version is 362.00. Fallout 4 runs great and the division too. Btw Im still playing underground 2 too
> And nfs porsche


Really? I have the latest and greatest drivers from nvidia and I have had no problems with them whatsoever so far. Then again the only games I have had time to play recently are Ashes of the Singularity and The Talos Principle. I have also played Life is Strange and a few indie titles though not for any real length of time.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Im on 364.72 and haven't had any issues. gta v, FC 4, Fallout 4, BF4, witcher 3


----------



## inedenimadam

There will be some amount of users for every driver that have issues. The user base and card portfolio they have to code for is just so huge. I think they do pretty decent, and for the most part, you can usually find a driver less than a few months old that will be stable if you have troubles.

SLI and mixed monitors here, I am usually one of the ones that ends up on the short end of a bad driver, but the last few have been decent, with 362.00 being the most issue free, but all the way up to 364.72 (currently using) being mostly free of issues as well. I only have a small SLI bug where I have to turn SLI on twice for it to stick.

Nvidia has seemed to bork SLI up less often than AMD does x-fire, but the overall scaling is not as good as AMDs.


----------



## Imprezzion

Does the GDDR5 on a GTX980 really need active cooling?

With my custom mounted Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2 using the mount and backplate from a Accelero IV there's no room for actual heatsinks on the RAM becasue the heatpipes and mount go over most of the chips.

They do get cooled by the Accelero IV Backplate, and they advertise a card doesn't need active cooling / heatsinks when using the backplate but yeah..

This backplate btw. With the thermal pads ofcourse.



So, I have the VRAM on 4000Mhz and it seems as stable as ever but I don't wanna burn the VRAM when the ambients get up to like, 35c here.. It's ~20c in my room now but in the summer... lel.

Also, the VRM's are cooled by a small aluminium heatsink .



And ofcourse the backplate is helping cooling the VRM's as well..

I'm running 1.275v core at 1557Mhz and the core runs at about 60-65c in games and benchmarks with ~50% fanspeed (it's not speed controlled but I adapted it to use a standard 3 pin and have it on my controller).

So, TLR can I run my card sort of safe at 1.275v 1557Mhz 4000Mhz VRAM with no active heatsinks on the VRAM and only the stock VRM sink with the Accelero IV backplate. Arctic claims you can, I kind of have my doubts..

EDIT: Never mind.

It froze in BF4 with black blocks and colored dots in the image. Memory is getting too hot..

I'll go make some blocks or thick copper shims / heat plates like the old HD48xx had for them myself..


----------



## inedenimadam

As long as there is some amount of airflow around your memory, you will be ok. I am using universal blocks for my 980s with a 200mm 800RPM fan shared between two cards to keep the rest of the components cool. It does just fine. My memory doesn't overclock very well though









The Titan has 24 memory ICs and it puts out 31W of heat. So you are looking at 10W to deal with, maybe 15 overclocked. stick a fan close by and GAME ON!


----------



## Imprezzion

Well yeah, the Gelids fans are ofcourse blowing over them but I run 4000Mhz on the VRAM and it does tend to crash without heatsinks so it seems.

It ran for months fine with the heatsinks on it but i plannedto sell the card so i put the stock Windforce3X cooler back on it.

Since no one offered a reasonable amount I'm keeping it for a while longer lol. So I put the other cooler back again but I was too lazy to put the VRAM heatsinks on it again lol..

Wrong choice









I'll put some copper shims on it. It should resemble the cooling of modern cards which use just a aluminium baseplate only copper transfers heat much better so. Might even be able to get some copper sheet or strips at the local hardware store so I can cut custom ones


----------



## KillerBee33

So, the GRID+ is here. I'm still playing around with what i can do but its not much really, CAM app settings are quite limited , i really wanted to have an option to control front fans and top fans separately . Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So, the GRID+ is here. I'm still playing around with what i can do but its not much really, CAM app settings are quite limited , i really wanted to have an option to control front fans and top fans separately . Any one have any suggestions?


I'm not familiar at all with fan controllers. I always used the fan headers on my motherboard. Right now all of my fans are at 100% and the noise is minimal and doesn't bother me in the least. In fact, I find the sound to be quite soothing. Does that GRID+ have independant temperature sensors for each fan or is it a plain speed controller?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'm not familiar at all with fan controllers. I always used the fan headers on my motherboard. Right now all of my fans are at 100% and the noise is minimal and doesn't bother me in the least. In fact, I find the sound to be quite soothing. Does that GRID+ have independant temperature sensors for each fan or is it a plain speed controller?


It does but other than renaming Fans there's no option to control each one individually









It's got all the fancy monitoring and kind of does the job overall , just trying to find out if there's another software with more options


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So, the GRID+ is here. I'm still playing around with what i can do but its not much really, CAM app settings are quite limited , i really wanted to have an option to control front fans and top fans separately . Any one have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got mine last week and the CAM software would not pick up that I had the GRID+ installed. There should be a tab for controlling your fans separately under that arrow where is shows your system. If you do not see where your fans are you should look at the FAQs for the CAM software and see if you can get it to work correctly. I sent a query to their tech support and they sent me an RMA.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I got mine last week and the CAM software would not pick up that I had the GRID+ installed. There should be a tab for controlling your fans separately under that arrow where is shows your system. If you do not see where your fans are you should look at the FAQs for the CAM software and see if you can get it to work correctly. I sent a query to their tech support and they sent me an RMA.


Mine works but there is no Individual Fan control, basically whenever you change fan settings all 6 fans will follow it. You figured out how to control each fan in CAM?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mine works but there is no Individual Fan control, basically whenever you change fan settings all 6 fans will follow it. You figured out how to control each fan in CAM?


According to what I have read on the software you should be able to do that easily, you can also apparently set fan curves for each fan and even create goups that work together. This is what I gathered from what I read on the GRID+. I have not yet been able to try this out because I had no fan controls whatsoever, so RMA.

EDIT: Something occurred to me, the program may have all the fans grouped together by default.....


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, i decided to pull the bodged together cooling off of my Windforce3X and bolted the stock cooler back onto it to see how she's handle 1.275v..

Well, a lot better than I expected honestly!!



This was like, a 30 minute loop on max settings (8x aa, ultra quality and so on).

Games like Armored Warfare get it a bit hotter than this, like 75c, but that's just fine and it's super quiet with this custom fanprofile.
I did put the fan profile a lot lower than it runs stock since the stock Windforce3X's profile ramps up *very* aggresively past 60c core.

I think this is actually pretty safe to run 24/7 lol.. I know these clockspeeds of 1557Mhz core and 4000Mhz VRAM are rock solid stable only I never ran it on the stock Windforce3X cooler before.
These clocks are pretty darn good for a 980 as well right? Even tho it did take 1.275v to get above 1506Mhz but yeah...


----------



## obikenobi27

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'm not familiar at all with fan controllers. I always used the fan headers on my motherboard. Right now all of my fans are at 100% and the noise is minimal and doesn't bother me in the least. In fact, I find the sound to be quite soothing. Does that GRID+ have independant temperature sensors for each fan or is it a plain speed controller?
> 
> 
> 
> It does but other than renaming Fans there's no option to control each one individually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got all the fancy monitoring and kind of does the job overall , just trying to find out if there's another software with more options
Click to expand...





I think that is just a fault of the GRID+. Maybe using a hardware fan controller will help. I think there is a port for that on the GRID+. That's what the original GRID was meant for. Other than that, see if the tried and true software picks up multiple fans off of GRID+. (e.g. Speedfan)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> According to what I have read on the software you should be able to do that easily, you can also apparently set fan curves for each fan and even create goups that work together. This is what I gathered from what I read on the GRID+. I have not yet been able to try this out because I had no fan controls whatsoever, so RMA.
> 
> EDIT: Something occurred to me, the program may have all the fans grouped together by default.....


This is what it looks like , the only option here is renaming Each Fan and change Profile for all but not control over each 1 , let me know if get anything from NXZT









Another thing, you think the fan profile stays even if the CAM isnt set to run @ startup? i can't figure that out other than trying listening for the noise


----------



## superkyle1721

You guys might be able to pull a bit more support from the community if you started a official grid+ thread. Or better yet it may be best to lump all nzxt attachments together that use the Cam software such as the kracken, grid+ and hue+.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

Can i join again this club ?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Can i join again this club ?


Nice video board. I hereby approve your application for membership.


----------



## KillerBee33

Looking GOOD Mr_Dark ....come to wccftech to piss off those AMD Bags :


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Nice video board. I hereby approve your application for membership.


Another one on the way for SLI. Thanks








Quote:


> Looking GOOD Mr_Dark ....come to wccftech to piss off those AMD Bags :smile.gif


lol, you mean Wccftech forums ?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Can i join again this club ?


if I may speak out of place, you can do anything you want here! Probably lots of folks here using your fantastic BIOS work


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Another one on the way for SLI. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you mean Wccftech forums ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Uhummm....
> if I may speak out of place, you can do anything you want here! Probably lots of folks here using your fantastic BIOS work


Agreed


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> if I may speak out of place, you can do anything you want here! Probably lots of folks here using your fantastic BIOS work


Didn't you just do an adjustment on my BIOS mod or was that DeathAngel74?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> if I may speak out of place, you can do anything you want here! Probably lots of folks here using your fantastic BIOS work


Thanks bro for the kinda word


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Didn't you just do an adjustment on my BIOS mod or was that DeathAngel74?


perhaps you meant Mr dark? The only way I've helped people is sending them his way lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks bro for the kinda word


absolutely! Still amazed at the difference it made when I went sli. Over 2000 points in firestrike I believe


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> perhaps you meant Mr dark? The only way I've helped people is sending them his way lol
> absolutely! Still amazed at the difference it made when I went sli. Over 2000 points in firestrike I believe


Yea, for SLI user boost off is the best so both card hold on same clock even at 80c









Its my pleasure to hear that


----------



## Lgndry Spartan

Hi again! finally i made another clean w10 rebuild on my computer.

with that clean setup i just download uplay, and select the folder where the division is.

i run it and i have the same performance issues. i tried with the following nvidia drivers versions.

364.72
364.51
362.00
361.75
361.43
359.00

With all of them, when im playing, at the start of the game, both runs as expected in yellow color (medium load) (my card model, Asus matrix platinum gtx980, have a led that change with the load that the card has)

but suddenly, one of them goes blue, and keeps mostly inactive, even when in my Cam Software appears that the second card its on 85% load.

i guess that its at the end a problem with the game, because before the last update, it was working great again.

If i run 3d mark, both cards works fine and i have a respectable mark between 10.300 to 10.600 on firestrike extreme.

are you having similar issues with the division title too?

at the end im getting a little bit annoyed with the "real life" performance of sli, so im already thinking on sell both of them and get a single titan x.... but hell, my system looks beautiful as is now, and i would like understand how sli works in depth to try to solve this issue better than installing uninstalling drivers.

any idea?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> Hi again! finally i made another clean w10 rebuild on my computer.
> 
> with that clean setup i just download uplay, and select the folder where the division is.
> 
> i run it and i have the same performance issues. i tried with the following nvidia drivers versions.
> 
> 364.72
> 364.51
> 362.00
> 361.75
> 361.43
> 359.00
> 
> With all of them, when im playing, at the start of the game, both runs as expected in yellow color (medium load) (my card model, Asus matrix platinum gtx980, have a led that change with the load that the card has)
> 
> but suddenly, one of them goes blue, and keeps mostly inactive, even when in my Cam Software appears that the second card its on 85% load.
> 
> i guess that its at the end a problem with the game, because before the last update, it was working great again.
> 
> If i run 3d mark, both cards works fine and i have a respectable mark between 10.300 to 10.600 on firestrike extreme.
> 
> are you having similar issues with the division title too?
> 
> at the end im getting a little bit annoyed with the "real life" performance of sli, so im already thinking on sell both of them and get a single titan x.... but hell, my system looks beautiful as is now, and i would like understand how sli works in depth to try to solve this issue better than installing uninstalling drivers.
> 
> any idea?


I don't have the division but I have some speculation.
Is the Division a DX12 game and are you running it in DX12? The reason I ask is because I haad similar problems when trying to run Ashes of the Singularity in DX12 mode and my GPU was OC'd. I could not have any OC on my GTX980 because it would crash all the time with any kind of OC set. I am starting to think DX 12 does not like OCing much.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I don't see 361.91 listed. I had the best results with those drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/98556/en-us

I am trying 362.00 because I was told they were better and stable yet I am suddenly getting stuttering in Fallout 4. I am going back to 361.91 as soon as I am finished Folding this WU.


----------



## KillerBee33

So i stuck a 120MM Thermaltake rimm in push config. onto KrakenX31 instead of cheap unknown fan in pull config. hoping for better temps.







NOPE!!!
Any ideas? 
Old fan 950 RPM , new fan up to 1500RPM


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So i stuck a 120MM Thermaltake rimm in push config. onto KrakenX31 instead of cheap unknown fan in pull config. hoping for better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE!!!
> Any ideas?
> Old fan 950 RPM , new fan up to 1500RPM


Maybe push/pull and the best thermal paste ?

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Grizzly-Kryonaut-Grease-Paste/dp/B011F7W3LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460122201&sr=8-1&keywords=thermal+grizzly+kryonaut


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maybe push/pull and the best thermal paste ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Grizzly-Kryonaut-Grease-Paste/dp/B011F7W3LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460122201&sr=8-1&keywords=thermal+grizzly+kryonaut


not enough space for another fan on that







Liquid is @ 33Degrees at idle and 6700K @ 4.4Hz gets to high 60's on full load


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> not enough space for another fan on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid is @ 33Degrees at idle and 6700K @ 4.4Hz gets to high 60's on full load


Is changing liquid an option for these coolers?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Is changing liquid an option for these coolers?


No. AIO coolers can not be opened up without voiding the warranty/ causing damage. Possible, maybe, but not recommended.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> No. AIO coolers can not be opened up without voiding the warranty/ causing damage. Possible, maybe, but not recommended.


Humm, my old 4770 was getting 72 degrees at full load and on air, you think having that cooler was a bad idea? shuld i just leave it alone?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgndry Spartan*
> 
> are you having similar issues with the division title too?


I haven't kept up with your exact problem but reading that post I might have understood you are getting sli scaling issues and driver crashes in the division correct?

I'm running two 980 TIs in sli and have not the same but similar issues. My GPU usage is typically around 95% for both GPUs but the scaling gains are not great in comparison to other games. Either way I can have my card overclock to 1590mhz on every single game and benchmark without crashing or artifacts. With the division I have had to bump that down quite a bit and still after some time will get a random crash. I think your problem is with the terrible sli scaling and implementation. Use other games to test and if it passes everything else then just accept you have to wait for an sli fix for the game via updates. I've found there are numerous reports of this and it's common with new releases. It's the curse of using sli.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So i stuck a 120MM Thermaltake rimm in push config. onto KrakenX31 instead of cheap unknown fan in pull config. hoping for better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE!!!
> Any ideas?
> Old fan 950 RPM , new fan up to 1500RPM


I have found that fan speed isn't as important as you might think on the radiators. I've got an h100i V2 and while stress testing I've ran fans at minimum speed and maximum speed and the difference was only 1 maybe 2C. You may be limited by the pump speed.


----------



## Zuhl3156

IDK about the h100i but the pump speed is fixed in my h80i according to Corsair. Very unreliable unit for me. It has burned out and been replace three times already.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I have found that fan speed isn't as important as you might think on the radiators. I've got an h100i V2 and while stress testing I've ran fans at minimum speed and maximum speed and the difference was only 1 maybe 2C. You may be limited by the pump speed.


CAM Soft. tells me pump is @ 3200RPM changing that doesn't make a difference


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> IDK about the h100i but the pump speed is fixed in my h80i according to Corsair. Very unreliable unit for me. It has burned out and been replace three times already.


Wow that's terrible. I've had the h100 for around 4-5 months now and so far no issues but it's still early. It does allow for variable pump speed based on either a performance or quite pump profile. I actually used the pump header on my hero viii motherboard and was surprised that the Asus fan control also allowed me to create a custom pump curve for the aio.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow that's terrible. I've had the h100 for around 4-5 months now and so far no issues but it's still early. It does allow for variable pump speed based on either a performance or quite pump profile. I actually used the pump header on my hero viii motherboard and was surprised that the Asus fan control also allowed me to create a custom pump curve for the aio.


The only thing the profiles changed for me using the Corsair Link software for the h80i was the fan speeds. I just deleted their software and removed the USB and fan leads. I control the fan speed using my CPU connector on the motherboard with a custom profile in my BIOS.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> The only thing the profiles changed for me using the Corsair Link software for the h80i was the fan speeds. I just deleted their software and removed the USB and fan leads. I control the fan speed using my CPU connector on the motherboard with a custom profile in my BIOS.


Silly question







there are 3 wires from the pump... USB, 3 pin and a 4 pin i got the USB and 3 pin connected to MB, whats the 4 pin connector for?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 wires from the pump... USB, 3 pin and a 4 pin i got the USB and 3 pin connected to MB, whats the 4 pin connector for?


It's been so long I don't remember and I can't see the pump through the tinted widow on my Corsair SPEC-01 case. I'm afraid to take the side panel off and look since the metal is so flimsy I can't get it back on unless I lay it on its side and try to span my hands across the whole thing while using my knee to nudge it into place. LOL Cheap case, cheap material.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It's been so long I don't remember and I can't see the pump through the tinted widow on my Corsair SPEC-01 case. I'm afraid to take the side panel off and look since the metal is so flimsy I can't get it back on unless I lay it on its side and try to span my hands across the whole thing while using my knee to nudge it into place. LOL Cheap case, cheap material.


STEP 8
https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx31/X31-115X.html
3Pin is to Power the PUMP* and USB for monitoring and it says 4 pin to power a fan







but what fan ...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Replace them with 2 of equal cfms. I used Gelids on my older H80i, they moved about 75cfm each for a more even push pull. Kept my

3960 running cool even when stressing it. The originals were approx 40 cfms.

Not sure what ur fans cfms r, but if ur pull isn't matching ( or close ) ur push 1 will starve the other or cause issues as it can't move as much

as what's coming thru Same with the other way, the intake doesn't supply enough the outside will be affecting the air flow around the

intake.

We almost always have extra fans kicking around. If u have a matched set, try that and c.

Even if they don't move as much air u should be able to tell the difference with the air flow.

Look up laminar flow vs turbulent flow to get an idea if ur not convinced.

Hope that helps !

FF


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Replace them with 2 of equal cfms. I used Gelids on my older H80i, they moved about 75cfm each for a more even push pull. Kept my
> 
> 3960 running cool even when stressing it. The originals were approx 40 cfms.
> 
> Not sure what ur fans cfms r, but if ur pull isn't matching ( or close ) ur push 1 will starve the other or cause issues as it can't move as much
> 
> as what's coming thru Same with the other way, the intake doesn't supply enough the outside will be affecting the air flow around the
> 
> intake.
> 
> We almost always have extra fans kicking around. If u have a matched set, try that and c.
> 
> Even if they don't move as much air u should be able to tell the difference with the air flow.
> 
> Look up laminar flow vs turbulent flow to get an idea if ur not convinced.
> 
> Hope that helps !
> 
> FF


I might be just paranoid, looked it up and basically thats the most i can get , most 6700K's are running around 60 even with radiator coolers. But if some1 can explain what that 4PIN cable is for coming out of a pump


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I might be just paranoid, looked it up and basically thats the most i can get , most 6700K's are running around 60 even with radiator coolers. But if some1 can explain what that 4PIN cable is for coming out of a pump


Hope this helps. It is from page 3 of this review: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6812/nzxt-kraken-x31-140mm-aio-cpu-cooler-review/index.html


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Hope this helps. It is from page 3 of this review: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6812/nzxt-kraken-x31-140mm-aio-cpu-cooler-review/index.html


I think my brain is Overheated








The Fan Kraken comes with has its own 3PIN connector, another 3 pin connector is for the pump i still dont understand what that 4 PIN connector is for , they all say FAN but what fan








The one on the picture , middle double split cabe ...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I think my brain is Overheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fan Kraken comes with has its own 3PIN connector, another 3 pin connector is for the pump i still dont understand what that 4 PIN connector is for , they all say FAN but what fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the picture , middle double split cabe ...


Damn i think i have to STOP working 12 hour shifts








I think that 4 PIN connector is incase i have a 140MM 4PIN fan instead of 120mm 3 pin.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Damn i think i have to STOP working 12 hour shifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that 4 PIN connector is incase i have a 140MM 4PIN fan instead of 120mm 3 pin.


3-pin connector controls the fan speed using voltage and the 4-pin uses PWM.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> 3-pin connector controls the fan speed using voltage and the 4-pin uses PWM.


Then i'm confused what it's for


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Then i'm confused what it's for


It's for a 4-pin PWM fan.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It's for a 4-pin PWM fan.


Gotcha!








ill cut that thing OFF


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill cut that thing OFF


Don't do that! Keep it in case you get a nice PWM fan like a Noctua NF-F12.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Don't do that! Keep it in case you get a nice PWM fan like a Noctua NF-F12.


[email protected]'s been buggin me since day one! Thanx for the help.
doubt ill waste money on a fan , just ordered Oculus and waiting for pascal , but if anything i really want a hybrid cooler for 980


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> [email protected]'s been buggin me since day one! Thanx for the help.
> doubt ill waste money on a fan , just ordered Oculus and waiting for pascal , but if anything i really want a hybrid cooler for 980


Honestly, if i were you, i will order the Evga 980 Hybrid kit.. its worth the 90$.. the temp will be 50c max or less if your ambient good









http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460142808&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+980+hybrid+kit


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly, if i were you, i will order the Evga 980 Hybrid kit.. its worth the 90$.. the temp will be 50c max or less if your ambient good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460142808&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+980+hybrid+kit


Thats exactly the thing i was looking at








I just dont like the EVGA cover , was looking to modify my Reference for that cooler.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> STEP 8
> https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx31/X31-115X.html
> 3Pin is to Power the PUMP* and USB for monitoring and it says 4 pin to power a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what fan ...


That is an awesome instructional guide!

There should be a fan you put over the radiator, you know to keep it cool.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is an awesome instructional guide!
> 
> There should be a fan you put over the radiator, you know to keep it cool.


We figured that out







its for 140mm FAN that i'm not planning on getting.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> We figured that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for 140mm FAN that i'm not planning on getting.


Do you have a fan blowing through the radiator?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Do you have a fan blowing through the radiator?



























Had one in PULL Conf. Changed it yesterday


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had one in PULL Conf. Changed it yesterday


Ok, just wanted to make sure as that connection you are referring to is for that fan.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok, just wanted to make sure as that connection you are referring to is for that fan.


It's not. Fan that came with Kraken is a 120mm 3PIN , Fan i have installed is a 3PIN , this thing is for the case if you have a 4PIN Fan








Took me a while and with some help but it is that.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats exactly the thing i was looking at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont like the EVGA cover , was looking to modify my Reference for that cooler.


I've got one of the "face off" shrouds (no cooler) if your interested PM me. I already sold the cooler so it's just sitting brand new
http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I've got one of the "face off" shrouds (no cooler) if your interested PM me. I already sold the cooler so it's just sitting brand new
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


You mean EVGA FACE?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You mean EVGA FACE?


yeah but it's not the ugly one that comes with the cooler, they made a revised hybrid shroud and sent it to people that bought the hybrid card or cooler. It was called the face off program, it ended but I've got one in my pile-o-stuff unused. It's shown in the link in my last comment


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah but it's not the ugly one that comes with the cooler, they made a revised hybrid shroud and sent it to people that bought the hybrid card or cooler. It was called the face off program, it ended but I've got one in my pile-o-stuff unused. It's shown in the link in my last comment


Yeah thats what it looks like if you buy it but i really want to MOD my reference for the cooler, thnx.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR
Honestly not an EVGA fan, they came ut with so called Legendary KINGPIN but GALAX had it for almost a year with same exact setting , i know it has nothing to do with what we talking about just feel that way about EVGA


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeah thats what it looks like if you buy it but i really want to MOD my reference for the cooler, thnx.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR
> Honestly not an EVGA fan, they came ut with so called Legendary KINGPIN but GALAX had it for almost a year with same exact setting , i know it has nothing to do with what we talking about just feel that way about EVGA


oh nice. all the ones I've seen for sale new have had the old shroud on it, which I found very odd, glad they're coming around. They look much better IMO. I've seen a couple stock shrouds modded for a similar cooler and it does look good, many ways to do it too. I modded my shroud for a ek Supremacy VGA and it was pretty sweet (could've been way better though, pics in my sig I think)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> oh nice. all the ones I've seen for sale new have had the old shroud on it, which I found very odd, glad they're coming around. They look much better IMO. I've seen a couple stock shrouds modded for a similar cooler and it does look good, many ways to do it too. I modded my shroud for a ek Supremacy VGA and it was pretty sweet (could've been way better though, pics in my sig I think)


I know you'll never see the FACE of a GPU when it installed but,,,,Look at tht Ugly Ass fan







in the link.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I know you'll never see the FACE of a GPU when it installed but,,,,Look at tht Ugly Ass fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the link.


my case is reversed so I always see my block's faces







and I saw that fan, not sure how I feel about it... I'd like to see some airflow numbers just out of curiosity, though there isn't a ton of cooling going on under there with the hybrid. I feel like that axial fan might move more air, quietly, since there is reduced air resistance with no heatsink. But I do think the blower style fan looks better under there


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> my case is reversed so I always see my block's faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I saw that fan, not sure how I feel about it... I'd like to see some airflow numbers just out of curiosity, though there isn't a ton of cooling going on under there with the hybrid. I feel like that axial fan might move more air, quietly, since there is reduced air resistance with no heatsink. But I do think the blower style fan looks better under there


I was stuck with reference cards for the past 2 years quite happy with it, i look at Gigabyte cards and think this must be the ugliest disign ever made








How did you manage to have it facing? Horizontal setup?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I was stuck with reference cards for the past 2 years quite happy with it, i look at Gigabyte cards and think this must be the ugliest disign ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to have it facing? Horizontal setup?


flipped her right over since it sits on a wire shelf. I'm working on a shroud for the top of the case right above the temperature sensors in what was the feet.


I had my reference card for maybe two months before I got a hybrid kit for it, that pump failed on me in about two months and I went custom loop while I waited for RMA. Stock was just too loud to keep good clock speeds and temps.

I thought about replacing the inferior 980 heatpipe heatsink with the improved vapor chamber heatsink from a Titan/980ti cooler and seeing what kind of results I get but i never got around to it (I blame the water)

What gigabyte cards do you dislike? I had a windforce (3 fan) and I thought it was pretty hot. You must mean their reference maybe? I dunno about ugliest, the MSI reference I just got for sli was insanely ugly till i got a block on it


----------



## Mr-Dark

So, I decide to try the NZXT G10 for the first time.. i order an Corsair H105 + G10 for my MSI 980 Gaming.. also i order another card for SLI.. will see if the result good with G10 i will order another H105+G10 for the other card


----------



## Ithanul

G10 is not bad. I have one on my 960 with a Corsair H55. Stays nice and happy at 34-36C at full load while folding at 1551MHz. Of course that only a 960, not sure how a 980 would be under it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> G10 is not bad. I have one on my 960 with a Corsair H55. Stays nice and happy at 34-36C at full load while folding at 1551MHz. Of course that only a 960, not sure how a 980 would be under it.


Yea, it should be fine with H105 and MSI card's has midplate to keep the VRM/Vram cold


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, it should be fine with H105 and MSI card's has midplate to keep the VRM/Vram cold


Hehe, the 960 I have has that.







Very useful when using the AIOs.


----------



## KillerBee33

Ordered Oculus at night, Burned my Motherboard in the morning


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Ordered Oculus at night, Burned my Motherboard in the morning


That sucks. Can you get another MB?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

how did you burn it ? some sort of power surge ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> how did you burn it ? some sort of power surge ?


Dont know, red light came on ;(


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sucks. Can you get another MB?


3 Weeks but yes it's under warranty


----------



## SauronTheGreat

did you take off the CMOS battery(tiny cell) for 5mins then try to put it back and check ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> did you take off the CMOS battery(tiny cell) for 5mins then try to put it back and check ?


Tried the battery and Shorting JBAT1, no luck
I'm a f**k up , in Device Manage clicked on Update Firmware, it tried and had a screen Please wait we are updating your system, after that everything turns on but black screen , no bios, tried OnBoard graphics , no go.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

did you try switching rams in other slots ? one by one ? there is no harm in trying


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> did you try switching rams in other slots ? one by one ? there is no harm in trying


I'm just pissed







no will to even try anymore ,


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> did you try switching rams in other slots ? one by one ? there is no harm in trying


I might buy Jumper Cap and try Memory slots but already took whole thinh apart getting ready to ship it out


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i hope you get an RMA as soon as possible,,,how long does it take usually ? and please buy a power surge controller or a voltage stabilizer, to always be on the safe side, they are not expensive.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i hope you get an RMA as soon as possible,,,how long does it take usually ? and please buy a power surge controller or a voltage stabilizer, to always be on the safe side, they are not expensive.


It wasnt the power surge, tried updating Firmware from Device Manager and this happened . System turns on but black screen from start , called CyberPower they said takes about 2-3 weeks for them to send it back. if i get time will buy Jumper Cap on monday and will try switching memory slots , got really upset took the whole thing apart , left only the things it came with even boxed it.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

updating firmware of motherboards software ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> updating firmware of motherboards software ?


In my Device Manager i had a Firmware option , so i tried and that's what happened.


----------



## Ithanul

I would never try updating firmware of a motherboard that way.

Best to download the firmware update from the motherboard's manufacturers website, put it on a USB stick. Then go into BIOS to do the update.

Your motherboard I guess does not have the duel BIOS option on it?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I would never try updating firmware of a motherboard that way.
> 
> Best to download the firmware update from the motherboard's manufacturers website, put it on a USB stick. Then go into BIOS to do the update.
> 
> Your motherboard I guess does not have the duel BIOS option on it?


Don't know and cant find it in the manual https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#down-manual


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Don't know and cant find it in the manual https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#down-manual


Wow, all those other features, but no duel BIOS. You think they could of least put that on there considering all the other features.

Heck, my MSI Z87-GD65 has duel BIOS, you think the newer boards like yours would still have it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Wow, all those other features, but no duel BIOS. You think they could of least put that on there considering all the other features.
> 
> Heck, my MSI Z87-GD65 has duel BIOS, you think the newer boards like yours would still have it.


I really don't want to send the whole thing out and wait god knows how long for it to be back








Gonna try using a Jumper Cap and changing Mem. slots tomorrow , i'm not sure what else to try , at this point i'd rather buy a new MOBO then wait a month to get it fixed, of course assuming it's the mobo. issue.


----------



## hertz9753

I would buy another MB and send the one you have in for RMA.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would buy another MB and send the one you have in for RMA.


Thats the thing, I'm not sure if it's just the Mobo. then i'll be wasting time and money








Of course i'd rather pay the crappy 160$ for a new board , then waiting as they said about 3 weeks
Plus i rewired everything and added more Hardware in a month i really wouldnt want any1 to f** that up


----------



## hertz9753

Take it to BB.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Take it to BB.


Geek Squad? I know you jokin








So i got a Jumper Cap from an old DVD drive , gonna try last few things tomorrow and ....
Might buy an Alienware in BB for 3 - 4 weeks then return it


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Geek Squad? I know you jokin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i got a Jumper Cap from an old DVD drive , gonna try last few things tomorrow and ....
> Might buy an Alienware in BB for 3 - 4 weeks then return it


So, nothing worked ... shipped it today








One dude told me 2-3 weeks and last says 1-2 weeks so guessing I'm out for a month ;(


----------



## Madmaxneo

Well, I am not sure if anyone has heard the news yet but it looks like we will not be getting the new pascal cards until 1st quarter 2017, here is the article. In lieu of that it looks like I may be in the market for a 980Ti.

What version do you all think I should get? And yes I plan on OCing the card......Watercool maybe, eventually.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, that on the P100 Tesla grade chip.

Would think they get the lower cut down chips they throw into consumer ones for gaming sometime this year.

Most likely some of the nice fancy features on the P100 not going to show up in the consumer Pascal chips. Though, this probably means big die Pascal not showing up till next year. Consumer level Volta probably going to get some of those features instead.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Well, I am not sure if anyone has heard the news yet but it looks like we will not be getting the new pascal cards until 1st quarter 2017, here is the article. In lieu of that it looks like I may be in the market for a 980Ti.
> 
> What version do you all think I should get? And yes I plan on OCing the card......Watercool maybe, eventually.


The HBM cards are 1080TI and Titan , the 1080 and 1070 are coming in may , next month with GDDR5X memory.
I keep getting bad news , this was in the mail this morning

They were suppose to send it this July and now its November


----------



## Ithanul

I'm really curious if they even going to have GDDR5X. Then again, I'm not hurting for VRAM. I just want the blasted compute and higher speeds for other things. Only reason I even replace my Titans where the fact the 980Tis speed and folding ability where higher. Just hope Pascal can do another jump in that department and bring compute back as well. Because I am kind of missing my Titans compute power atm. Darn things could eat certain BOINC WUs for breakfast and render like a boss for such a old set of cards.


----------



## fat4l

Hello guys.
I'm thinking of moving to Green Team and I need your help.

What is the best 980 to get if I have custom watercooling? Which clocks the best in general ?
Asus matrix ? or ? msi gaming ? or ?
(A waterblock must be availabe for the card)

Thank you!


----------



## amptechnow

after a recent windows update i can not run any benchmarks. 3dmark crashes right away and valley gives me a directx error that it cant set 1440p in full screen. i can run in windowed. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I'm thinking of moving to Green Team and I need your help.
> 
> What is the best 980 to get if I have custom watercooling? Which clocks the best in general ?
> Asus matrix ? or ? msi gaming ? or ?
> (A waterblock must be availabe for the card)
> 
> Thank you!


The best OC card to get are usually the ones with both the 2x8 pin and 1x6 pin power connections. Though in truth it all comes down to the silicon lottery. I prefer the EVGA cards myself and I got one awesome OCer in the GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, I can hit 1558 on the core and 4000 on the memory. I also have samsung memory.... which is considered one of the better memory chips. But again I will reiterate, it really comes down to the silicon lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> after a recent windows update i can not run any benchmarks. 3dmark crashes right away and valley gives me a directx error that it cant set 1440p in full screen. i can run in windowed. anyone have suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had the same issue awhile back and nothing seemed to work. Then I had to reload java for another program and that fixed it just fine. Note that you will need to completely uninstall all previous versions of Java before installing the newest one.


----------



## amptechnow

thank you for suggestion, but that did not fix it for me. all my games run fine at fullscreen and 1440p. just valley and 3dmark will not run at all. so strange.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> thank you for suggestion, but that did not fix it for me. all my games run fine at fullscreen and 1440p. just valley and 3dmark will not run at all. so strange.


Not to state the obvious but run DDU and reinstalled the driver as a fresh install. I'm sure you tried it but always a good step to try. Drivers can cause weird issues sometimes.


----------



## amptechnow

yeah ive tried ddu, i always use it for driver installs. tried closing msi afterburner, rtss, fraps, ect., re installing programs, removing oc's, different monitor, reinstalling directx, and a few other randoms fixes i found online. but no luck. i am ijn it and build custom syatems and this is a first for me. theres also only a few cases i could find online of this. they were fixed by closing msi and rtss.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> yeah ive tried ddu, i always use it for driver installs. tried closing msi afterburner, rtss, fraps, ect., re installing programs, removing oc's, different monitor, reinstalling directx, and a few other randoms fixes i found online. but no luck. i am ijn it and build custom syatems and this is a first for me. theres also only a few cases i could find online of this. they were fixed by closing msi and rtss.


Try unlocking then sign into Administator Account and run it there or if you on Windows Home make a new User Acc. and run it there.
Sometimes some registry gets messed up , New User fixes a lot of issues.


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm confused








This thing is coming on monday http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
but i already put my 980 on eBay, should i atleast install and try it first? Idea is to sell the 980-get 980TI and wait for 1080Ti


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is coming on monday http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> but i already put my 980 on eBay, should i atleast install and try it first? Idea is to sell the 980-get 980TI and wait for 1080Ti


wow, those have come down in price a lot! I probably wouldn't install it since you already put the 980 on ebay though


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> wow, those have come down in price a lot! I probably wouldn't install it since you already put the 980 on ebay though


Mine is 1507 core 4005 memory and quite happy with it, more than sure it'll run higher clocks if watecooled







. eBay charges 10% from sale here and the highest offer i got was $420, may be it's worth just keeping it and spend money on 1080 later or 1080Ti. Also, got Arctic Thermal Paste so i can reverse it anytime


----------



## amptechnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is coming on monday http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> but i already put my 980 on eBay, should i atleast install and try it first? Idea is to sell the 980-get 980TI and wait for 1080Ti


thanks. im on 10 pro. i ended up fixing it by reinstalling monitor driver. windows 10 seems to uninstall my monitor driver during updates alot bc its not signed. its a custom driver that enables an overclock on monitor. ive had to do this before, but it never gave me these errors with benching.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mine is 1507 core 4005 memory and quite happy with it, more than sure it'll run higher clocks if watecooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . eBay charges 10% from sale here and the highest offer i got was $420, may be it's worth just keeping it and spend money on 1080 later or 1080Ti. Also, got Arctic Thermal Paste so i can reverse it anytime


Well, I went ahead and got a new one for 420$ for SLI so that is not a bad offer really, its only going to go down from here







I'd just get another one and another hybrid cooler and you got yourself a stew!a Ti killer


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and got a new one for 420$ for SLI so that is not a bad offer really, its only going to go down from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just get another one and another hybrid cooler and you got yourself a stew!a Ti killer


Humm Mid Tower one CPU Cooler already in one is on the way , i doubt ill have space for a 3rd one and also 650W PSU that i really don't feel like changing







Any thoughts?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Humm Mid Tower one CPU Cooler already in one is on the way , i doubt ill have space for a 3rd one and also 650W PSU that i really don't feel like changing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


the most that I've ever pulled from the wall is 675W (under 600 actual usage) with my 2 980's at 1550core 8200 mem @1.275 and my 4790k at 5.1Ghz @1.45v so you could probably get away with it PSU wise if you don't want to break any records. There is always a way to get more rad space! but even on air, I'd take 2 980's over a single 980ti watercooled


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> the most that I've ever pulled from the wall is 675W (under 600 actual usage) with my 2 980's at 1550core 8200 mem @1.275 and my 4790k at 5.1Ghz @1.45v so you could probably get away with it PSU wise if you don't want to break any records. There is always a way to get more rad space! but even on air, I'd take 2 980's over a single 980ti watercooled


What if i keep the 980, keep it watercooled, get the 1080 and have 980 for PhysX, honestly getting a second 980 makes no sense Pascal release is so close







3-4 months ago yes.I was never a fan of SLI , no Real support, useless Tweaking for every title , constant driver related issue and not exactly Double the Performance...New Borderlands is in the works so 980 for PhysX only will make so much sense


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> thanks. im on 10 pro. i ended up fixing it by reinstalling monitor driver. windows 10 seems to uninstall my monitor driver during updates alot bc its not signed. its a custom driver that enables an overclock on monitor. ive had to do this before, but it never gave me these errors with benching.


Yeah i'm paranoid so managed to reinstall Windows and have it completely done in under 2 hours







but always try New User first


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> the most that I've ever pulled from the wall is 675W (under 600 actual usage) with my 2 980's at 1550core 8200 mem @1.275 and my 4790k at 5.1Ghz @1.45v so you could probably get away with it PSU wise if you don't want to break any records. There is always a way to get more rad space! but even on air, I'd take 2 980's over a single 980ti watercooled


Whats your Power settings on 1.275V?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> What if i keep the 980, keep it watercooled, get the 1080 and have 980 for PhysX, honestly getting a second 980 makes no sense Pascal release is so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 months ago yes.I was never a fan of SLI , no Real support, useless Tweaking for every title , constant driver related issue and not exactly Double the Performance...New Borderlands is in the works so 980 for PhysX only will make so much sense


I've tried setting one of my 980's to physx cause I'm a huge borderlands fan! I saw no benefits what so ever for existing titles







it loves obscene cpu clock speeds though

I know a 2nd 980 makes no sense at this point in time but the heart wants what it wants! I have no regrets since I went SLI, except that I didn't do it sooner (I only got it all set up about a month ago) performance has been great although I do wish I wasn't at 4gb vram. I'll probably sell them both after the first pascal price drop after release. Maybe I'll get super lucky and be able to use my 980 kyrographics blocks again







(doubt it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Whats your Power settings on 1.275V?


I have custom bios with increased TDP, 1405clock, 7600 memory, and no boost on both cards courtesy of Mr Dark and they're both wide open. I don't hit any limits while running the cards to their max, the only limits I ever see are utilization limits when I'm not using them. Made a HUGE difference in performance, its hard to describe


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I've tried setting one of my 980's to physx cause I'm a huge borderlands fan! I saw no benefits what so ever for existing titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it loves obscene cpu clock speeds though
> 
> I know a 2nd 980 makes no sense at this point in time but the heart wants what it wants! I have no regrets since I went SLI, except that I didn't do it sooner (I only got it all set up about a month ago) performance has been great although I do wish I wasn't at 4gb vram. I'll probably sell them both after the first pascal price drop after release. Maybe I'll get super lucky and be able to use my 980 kyrographics blocks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (doubt it)
> I have custom bios with increased TDP, 1405clock, 7600 memory, and no boost on both cards courtesy of Mr Dark and they're both wide open. I don't hit any limits while running the cards to their max, the only limits I ever see are utilization limits when I'm not using them. Made a HUGE difference in performance, its hard to describe


Mine is 1.250V and set to 340W Max TDP never higher than 54 , How's 2 980's @ 4K? Not 1440P







Also ordered Oculus so if i do decide SLI it'll be in this Case








I really wish







http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/elite-atx-case-inwin-tou-silverstone-ft04,3812-5.html


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> [ How's 2 980's @ 4K?


Meh, can max most stuff, but have to turn down a few things in newer games. Cant run ultra textures on RoTR, have to turn a few things down on TW3...its better than a single..SLI doesn't scale as well as xfire, but it feels smoother, and it is fairly easy to get 60 fps...again, with a few things turned down. 4k is still impossible on any single card set up, and difficult on multi card set ups. Hopefully 14/16nm will be our saving grace.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Meh, can max most stuff, but have to turn down a few things in newer games. Cant run ultra textures on RoTR, have to turn a few things down on TW3...its better than a single..SLI doesn't scale as well as xfire, but it feels smoother, and it is fairly easy to get 60 fps...again, with a few things turned down. 4k is still impossible on any single card set up, and difficult on multi card set ups. Hopefully 14/16nm will be our saving grace.


Humm. that's what i thought, not worth the trouble. Getting a second 980 just to raise from 1920 to 1440 , i guess i'm gonna keep EVGA cooler and a single 980 until 1080Ti is available .


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Meh, can max most stuff, but have to turn down a few things in newer games. Cant run ultra textures on RoTR, have to turn a few things down on TW3...its better than a single..SLI doesn't scale as well as xfire, but it feels smoother, and it is fairly easy to get 60 fps...again, with a few things turned down. 4k is still impossible on any single card set up, and difficult on multi card set ups. Hopefully 14/16nm will be our saving grace.
> 
> 
> 
> Humm. that's what i thought, not worth the trouble. Getting a second 980 just to raise from 1920 to 1440 , i guess i'm gonna keep EVGA cooler and a single 980 until 1080Ti is available .
Click to expand...

Yeah, you might be waiting a while. All the stuff coming out soon is going to be small die stuff, and you will still need 2 for 4k (this is a guess). We wont see this big guns from Nvidia this year I dont think.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, you might be waiting a while. All the stuff coming out soon is going to be small die stuff, and you will still need 2 for 4k (this is a guess). We wont see this big guns from Nvidia this year I dont think.


Well i hear 2X980ti's handle anything @ 2160 and rumor is a single 1080 is basically 2x980 ti's. Just a rumor but it's only few months away to find out


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, you might be waiting a while. All the stuff coming out soon is going to be small die stuff, and you will still need 2 for 4k (this is a guess). We wont see this big guns from Nvidia this year I dont think.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i hear 2X980ti's handle anything @ 2160 and rumor is a single 1080 is basically 2x980 ti's. Just a rumor but it's only few months away to find out
Click to expand...

Well that would certainly be nice, a mid grade card being double the performance of last gen top tier, but highly doubtful IMO, more like 780ti-980 was a 5% bump, the 980ti-1080 will be a 5% bump.

2TIs probably can handle just about anything at 4k, so I hope you are right and a single card is good enough for 4k...I would still buy two


----------



## Mr-Dark

@KillerBee33

I just installed the Kraken G10 + H105 on my 980 Gaming.. take a look





Highest temp Sofar is 31c.. also idle temp is 19c to 20c







Dream temp for OC'ing


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @KillerBee33
> 
> I just installed the Kraken G10 + H105 on my 980 Gaming.. take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest temp Sofar is 31c.. also idle temp is 19c to 20c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream temp for OC'ing


Looking Good







31C is a dream temp for ANY CASE








I'm gonna install EVGA coller on a reference, want to try and keep Reference face


----------



## Mr-Dark

Too much to play with this week











I tested 3 of them and one still on the Box.. ASIC is 74% & 74% & 75% lucky ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Too much to play with this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 3 of them and one still on the Box.. ASIC is 74% & 74% & 75% lucky ?


Funny thing about ASIC my 980 inside Alienware with 4770 had 72 and now with 6700k its 64 i think....but still clocks better than most


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @KillerBee33
> 
> I just installed the Kraken G10 + H105 on my 980 Gaming.. take a look
> 
> Highest temp Sofar is 31c.. also idle temp is 19c to 20c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream temp for OC'ing


That's great. Is it as simple as removing the MSI double fan, slap on the G10 and that's it? All the stock MSI heatsinks (required for memory & VRM cooling) remain onboard?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> That's great. Is it as simple as removing the MSI double fan, slap on the G10 and that's it? All the stock MSI heatsinks (required for memory & VRM cooling) remain onboard?


Yea, that true.. just slap the G10 and the AIO and mission complete


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mine is 1.250V and set to 340W Max TDP never higher than 54 , How's 2 980's @ 4K? Not 1440P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered Oculus so if i do decide SLI it'll be in this Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/elite-atx-case-inwin-tou-silverstone-ft04,3812-5.html


I haven't broken 59% power since flashing but I'm not sure what he set the max wattage at. and I'm running surround 1080p/single 144hz actually. It does quite well but does need some settings tweaked to keep fps up with surround in some games.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Too much to play with this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 3 of them and one still on the Box.. ASIC is 74% & 74% & 75% lucky ?


If they're all Samsung ram I'd definitely say lucky


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If they're all Samsung ram I'd definitely say lucky


No, Hynix but all hit 8100mhz without single Artifact on any game


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, Hynix but all hit 8100mhz without single Artifact on any game


Not bad at all! I forgot how far mine with Hynix go, but I've benched them reasonably high for air so I'm more than happy with mine ^_^


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, Hynix but all hit 8100mhz without single Artifact on any game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Not bad at all! I forgot how far mine with Hynix go, but I've benched them reasonably high for air so I'm more than happy with mine ^_^


my hynix clock farther than my samsung, 8300 all around stable for the hynix my Samsung start having issues at 8250 with some programs. for some reason I can hit 8400 in Valley with both








Is anyone else running extremely slow here today(oc.net)? everywhere else is fine and it kinda comes and goes, expecially bad while writing. Must be the hot place to be


----------



## Zuhl3156

My sweetie, Mab III, blew the PSU so I am stuck using this one for now: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=34751

Only draws 115 watts when gaming and 17.6 watts at idle.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, that true.. just slap the G10 and the AIO and mission complete


I've just watched the Youtube video - Installing G10 on the evga 980Ti classified:




In his case, an extra shim is required. How about on the MSI?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Where can I get an EVGA GTX 980 backplate? They seem to be out of stock everywhere. I was thinking of going with a water cooling option but I am trying to wait for the 1080's coming out soon.
Never mind I found some on performance PCs.
I am thinking of the nickel plated ones, they are so shiny. But I prefer to go with the black because I may use UV paint and a template to add some cool symbol onto it that will react with my UV lighting once I get it installed.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, that true.. just slap the G10 and the AIO and mission complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just watched the Youtube video - Installing G10 on the evga 980Ti classified:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his case, an extra shim is required. How about on the MSI?
Click to expand...

I don't think the MSI cards have the mid plate with the tabs like EVGA uses.



That is an EVGA GTX 980 ACX and you will see the tabs on all four sides. That is why they need the shim.


----------



## KillerBee33

Had to decline $ 410 offer for my 980 bcz 980Ti reference is not available to purchace


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Had to decline $ 410 offer for my 980 bcz 980Ti reference is not available to purchace


That sucks. I was selling my 980 for $425 a little while back because I was thinking of getting a 980Ti. Someone I know offered me $350 and I was like yeah ok, not gonna happen. This card OC's like a beast so I will keep it for awhile, at least until I can get a good 1080 card....

*Question:* Is it worth it to pull the heatsink off and maybe apply some Grizzly Arctic Cool thermal paste? I have heard that the thermal paste they use on the boards is the low end stuff.....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That sucks. I was selling my 980 for $425 a little while back because I was thinking of getting a 980Ti. Someone I know offered me $350 and I was like yeah ok, not gonna happen. This card OC's like a beast so I will keep it for awhile, at least until I can get a good 1080 card....
> 
> Dude lives 2 train station from me but refused to deal in person so i can save not paying eBay 10% of sale. I'm sad!


----------



## KillerBee33

Any 1 know how to keep Reference Face on a 980 after EVGA Hydro cooler install?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Had to decline $ 410 offer for my 980 bcz 980Ti reference is not available to purchace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. I was selling my 980 for $425 a little while back because I was thinking of getting a 980Ti. Someone I know offered me $350 and I was like yeah ok, not gonna happen. This card OC's like a beast so I will keep it for awhile, at least until I can get a good 1080 card....
> 
> *Question:* Is it worth it to pull the heatsink off and maybe apply some Grizzly Arctic Cool thermal paste? I have heard that the thermal paste they use on the boards is the low end stuff.....
Click to expand...

I would open that GPU and do it. It's only four screws holding it together and you will get to see how much TIM they used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Any 1 know how to keep Reference Face on a 980 after EVGA Hydro cooler install?


It doesn't have a cut out for the pump and you can't see that when it's installed. Are you talking about the lights on the side?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would open that GPU and do it. It's only four screws holding it together and you will get to see how much TIM they used.
> It doesn't have a cut out for the pump and you can't see that when it's installed. Are you talking about the lights on the side?



You think i can install the Pump turned like that?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would open that GPU and do it. It's only four screws holding it together and you will get to see how much TIM they used.
> It doesn't have a cut out for the pump and you can't see that when it's installed. Are you talking about the lights on the side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think i can install the Pump turned like that?
Click to expand...



I went through the back in a small case. I did get the tubes off of the PSU later.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the back in a small case. I did get the tubes off of the PSU later.


I meant , can i install the pump with pipes facing end of the card instead of front side? This way i can nicely cut that side of a reference face like on the first image.


----------



## hertz9753

I have not used the EVGA AIO before. It does look like basic block that you could mount in any direction. One or two to the left for you should put your tubing close.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have not used the EVGA AIO before. It does look like basic block that you could mount in any direction. One or two to the left for you should put your tubing close.


Thnx . Will post progress tomorrow ;


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> my hynix clock farther than my samsung, 8300 all around stable for the hynix my Samsung start having issues at 8250 with some programs. for some reason I can hit 8400 in Valley with both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else running extremely slow here today(oc.net)? everywhere else is fine and it kinda comes and goes, expecially bad while writing. Must be the hot place to be


Yea, Hynix is good on 980 & 980Ti card's.. but on 970 its the worst..









here is fine.. fast and smooth








Quote:


> I don't think the MSI cards have the mid plate with the tabs like EVGA uses.
> 
> That is an EVGA GTX 980 ACX and you will see the tabs on all four sides. That is why they need the shim


That good midplate but not as MSI one.. look at this



the big heatsink on the right side is very very good for the VRM cooling.. also we don't need any shim.. it's fit perfectly and that's why my temp never went above 32c under G10/H105 combo


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have not used the EVGA AIO before. It does look like basic block that you could mount in any direction. One or two to the left for you should put your tubing close.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx . Will post progress tomorrow ;
Click to expand...

If you can go with the h90 cooler there is a pretty darn good deal on the cooler at newegg. Not sure of your location but if you can take advantage of it might be worth it to bite.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036&FM=1

$59 after rebate.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you can go with the h90 cooler there is a pretty darn good deal on the cooler at newegg. Not sure of your location but if you can take advantage of it might be worth it to bite.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036&FM=1
> 
> $59 after rebate.


Sure , found this by my door in the morning









But it's not Over , some1 bought my 980 for $ 430 over night








The hunt for Reference 980 ti begins ...


----------



## KillerBee33

I have 3 options , any suggestions? I Looked up ZOTAC Reference and people are quite happy.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Where can I get an EVGA GTX 980 backplate? They seem to be out of stock everywhere. I was thinking of going with a water cooling option but I am trying to wait for the 1080's coming out soon.
> Never mind I found some on performance PCs.
> I am thinking of the nickel plated ones, they are so shiny. But I prefer to go with the black because I may use UV paint and a template to add some cool symbol onto it that will react with my UV lighting once I get it installed.


Glad you found the backplates for the 980. The Nickle is gorgeous. Here are mine.



TCO


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I have 3 options , any suggestions? I Looked up ZOTAC Reference and people are quite happy.


All Reference card's are the same.. go with the cheaper one


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All Reference card's are the same.. go with the cheaper one


Hello Mr_Dark
I'll be coming back to you for Custom BIOS








You think it's worth paying 40$ extra for EVGA VR Ready? Its got a custom HDMI In , and i ordered Oculus a wile back should be coming October.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hello Mr_Dark
> I'll be coming back to you for Custom BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's worth paying 40$ extra for EVGA VR Ready? Its got a custom HDMI In , and i ordered Oculus a wile back should be coming October.


I think this the best option for you

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GAMING-GTX-980TI-GOLDEN/dp/B0166T31O0/ref=sr_1_14?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1461007848&sr=1-14&keywords=980+ti

575$ for 980 Ti Golden edition, and sent the Evga hybrid kit back for refund









also you can order the Kraken G10 for 28$ and cheap AIO for the Golden edtion 980 ti.. that one is perfect for the G10+ AIO mode









You're welcome at anytime to request a bios


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All Reference card's are the same.. go with the cheaper one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr_Dark
> I'll be coming back to you for Custom BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's worth paying 40$ extra for EVGA VR Ready? Its got a custom HDMI In , and i ordered Oculus a wile back should be coming October.
Click to expand...

I'd say no. If it really matters to you, an HDMI male to female cable and some 3D printing and/ or DiY magic would do the trick. All EVGA has done has made it a slightly cleaner solution for you.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think this the best option for you
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GAMING-GTX-980TI-GOLDEN/dp/B0166T31O0/ref=sr_1_14?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1461007848&sr=1-14&keywords=980+ti
> 
> 575$ for 980 Ti Golden edition, and sent the Evga hybrid kit back for refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also you can order the Kraken G10 for 28$ and cheap AIO for the Golden edtion 980 ti.. that one is perfect for the G10+ AIO mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome at anytime to request a bios


I got that EVGA Hybrid Cooler , as i understand it only fits Reference card so that MSI is out of the question , it's wider


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I'd say no. If it really matters to you, an HDMI male to female cable and some 3D printing and/ or DiY magic would do the trick. All EVGA has done has made it a slightly cleaner solution for you.


EVGA stuck a second HDMI port on the side of GPU and gives you a custom control panel , if not that then im pretty much stuck umpluging my TV when i decide to use VR
Or am i wrong ?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I'd say no. If it really matters to you, an HDMI male to female cable and some 3D printing and/ or DiY magic would do the trick. All EVGA has done has made it a slightly cleaner solution for you.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA stuck a second HDMI port on the side of GPU and gives you a custom control panel , if not that then im pretty much stuck umpluging my TV when i decide to use VR
> Or am i wrong ?
Click to expand...

Whoops, should have said DP to HDMI female cable. M'bad.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I got that EVGA Hybrid Cooler , as i understand it only fits Reference card so that MSI is out of the question , it's wider


You can see, i say sent the Hybrid kit back.. but no problem if you like the Hybird kit then the Zotac one is the way to go..


----------



## KillerBee33

Humm also none of Reference 980ti's have backplates , have any suggestions?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Humm also none of Reference 980ti's have backplates , have any suggestions?


I think the backplates that EK uses for the 980ti is actually the Titan backplate.









TCO


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think the backplates that EK uses for the 980ti is actually the Titan backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


So, go with EK? It's Reference so i think 780 to TITAN X are exactly the same


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You can see, i say sent the Hybrid kit back.. but no problem if you like the Hybird kit then the Zotac one is the way to go..


It was 64$ and reviews are good , is there a reason i shouldn't want it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So, go with EK? It's Reference so i think 780 to TITAN X are exactly the same


The Configurator will allow you to see if a block or backplate match and or is made for the model card you have or will purhcase.

TCO


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Configurator will allow you to see if a block or backplate match and or is made for the model card you have or will purhcase.
> 
> TCO


False Alarm....Live and Learn!!! [email protected] Canceled order....Gotta hate eBay!!!
Gotta run to UPS store and pay for the box







already shipped but hasnt left the facility


----------



## KillerBee33

I have a choice , cut this part , install EVGA Hybrid coller and leave Reference Face or F*** it all and use the ugly plastic that came with AIO cooler and EVGA logo on it.
I don't really have proper tools and that piece seems to be aluminum but i can try


----------



## hertz9753

I got my project for the day done. Time for a nap.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I got my project for the day done. Time for a nap.


You mean the 980TI sticker ?


----------



## hertz9753

I put it on the wrong side the first time so I had to moved it. It was hard work.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I put it on the wrong side the first time so I had to moved it. It was hard work.


Blow dryer should've done the trick


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I put it on the wrong side the first time so I had to moved it. It was hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow dryer should've done the trick
Click to expand...

I don't have a one of those because I don't have much hair. I do have a heat gun and many power tools, I even have two dremels.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't have a one of those because I don't have much hair. I do have a heat gun and many power tools, I even have two dremels.


Thats a lot more than my 50 bit Screwdriver










Project Abandoned for today , too exausted from excitement and disappointment ! Like a kid in Toys"R"Us was too excirted about radio controlled plane but got a 1.18 scale M3 instead


----------



## KillerBee33

One last thing to do today ...


----------



## KillerBee33

Soon


----------



## KillerBee33

Done Deal!


----------



## hertz9753

It looks good.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It looks good.


Thnx . Went out and got myself a Dremel







for this project today but i wanted one for a long time








Also got a Heat Resistant Black Paint, thinkin of painting that Plastglass so you cant see EVGA logo , i know you cant see it when installed , just because i can








You think i'm gonna have issues having those Tubes bent a bit?


----------



## hertz9753

It looks like a curve and not a bend or pinch. I think it should be fine. Congrats on your first Dremel.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It looks like a curve and not a bend or pinch. I think it should be fine. Congrats on your first Dremel.


It is a curve







and yes Dremel is great , been using a drill all these years like an animal


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thnx . Went out and got myself a Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this project today but i wanted one for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a Heat Resistant Black Paint, thinkin of painting that Plastglass so you cant see EVGA logo , i know you cant see it when installed , just because i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think i'm gonna have issues having those Tubes bent a bit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that looks great man! I would be a little worried about those tubes personally but that may just be me. When I sent mine in for RMA, one of the tubes broke off the pump right there so it brings back bad memories.
I do remember that it LOOKS like it would be easily rotated if you are willing to disassemble the pump (hopefully partially). I want to say that I removed that bracket and put it back on the same way because I decided not to cut my shroud at that time but I don't remember 100%. I'd take a stab at it if I were you but I know that is hard to do after it is installed


NOT my picture by the way (google)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> that looks great man! I would be a little worried about those tubes personally but that may just be me. When I sent mine in for RMA, one of the tubes broke off the pump right there so it brings back bad memories.
> I do remember that it LOOKS like it would be easily rotated if you are willing to disassemble the pump (hopefully partially). I want to say that I removed that bracket and put it back on the same way because I decided not to cut my shroud at that time but I don't remember 100%. I'd take a stab at it if I were you but I know that is hard to do after it is installed
> 
> 
> NOT my picture by the way (google)


Where were you yesterday? I only realised i'm able to turn the pump after it was installed







LOL i dont have thermal paste and i dont want to buy , and take the whole thing apart again , taking Reference 980 apart is a *****, i saw EVGA Reference disassembly and its about 30 bolts and screws less then mine , well if it does leak then i have an idea


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Where were you yesterday? I only realised i'm able to turn the pump after it was installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i dont have thermal paste and i dont want to buy , and take the whole thing apart again , taking Reference 980 apart is a *****, i saw EVGA Reference disassembly and its about 30 bolts and screws less then mine , well if it does leak then i have an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yesterday? work/Doom beta







I know all about taking those apart. I had a EK supremacy VGA under mine and forgot to take off the protective sticker on the ek badge


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yesterday? work/Doom beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about taking those apart. I had a EK supremacy VGA under mine and forgot to take off the protective sticker on the ek badge


Anyway , my Fishtank is coming back friday, will install as is and take it from there








Will have rearrange few things , you think replacing EVGA high density fan with Thermaltake 120MM Rimm is a good idea like i did on a Kraken?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Anyway , my Fishtank is coming back friday, will install as is and take it from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have rearrange few things , you think replacing EVGA high density fan with Thermaltake 120MM Rimm is a good idea like i did on a Kraken?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sorry, your fishtank? perhaps I missed something haha
yeah either swap it out or control it because theirs is way overpowered. I used a nf-p12 on mine at 1300rpm under load and it was fine, never more than a few °c more than their fan after long gaming sessions, with a pretty hefty overclock.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I'm sorry, your fishtank? perhaps I missed something haha
> yeah either swap it out or control it because theirs is way overpowered. I used a nf-p12 on mine at 1300rpm under load and it was fine, never more than a few °c more than their fan after long gaming sessions, with a pretty hefty overclock.


Most call it a RIG and i call it a Fishtank







, RMA'd my Motherboard few weeks ago , new one coming Friday


----------



## Madmaxneo

Either tonight or tomorrow I will be taking apart my 980 and applying some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Since this is my first time doing this on a graphics card does anyone have any pointers or things I should look out for before I do this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow I will be taking apart my 980 and applying some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Since this is my first time doing this on a graphics card does anyone have any pointers or things I should look out for before I do this?


When removing the screws, loosen them evenly across the corners, 1/2 turn or so each. Watch the screws when they come out, they are spring loaded and may fly. Same thing reinstalling, just in reverse. There will also be a fan plug and light plug, dont forget them, I have yanked on the seperated card a time or two forgeting the plugs, no damage was done, but probably something to avoid. The die on a 980 is not particulalry large, a grain of rice worth of TIM in the middle should do, no need for fancy spreading or patterns.

4 screws, 2 plugs. Pretty easy as far as working on a PC goes.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow I will be taking apart my 980 and applying some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Since this is my first time doing this on a graphics card does anyone have any pointers or things I should look out for before I do this?


Make sure the thermal pads are at the same place, when put you put everything back together


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When removing the screws, loosen them evenly across the corners, 1/2 turn or so each. Watch the screws when they come out, they are spring loaded and may fly. Same thing reinstalling, just in reverse. There will also be a fan plug and light plug, dont forget them, I have yanked on the seperated card a time or two forgeting the plugs, no damage was done, but probably something to avoid. The die on a 980 is not particulalry large, a grain of rice worth of TIM in the middle should do, no need for fancy spreading or patterns.
> 
> 4 screws, 2 plugs. Pretty easy as far as working on a PC goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Make sure the thermal pads are at the same place, when put you put everything back together


Thanks to both of you! I remember seeing something about the two plugs in a youtube video about a mod a few days ago though I am not sure it was for the 980 or not.


----------



## Artah

Any recent juicy rumors about pascal commercial release guys? Looking for a good read on it. Last I checked it would be near the end of the year, I hope that has changed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Any recent juicy rumors about pascal commercial release guys? Looking for a good read on it. Last I checked it would be near the end of the year, I hope that has changed.


Rumor: 1080, 1070,1060 (maybe ti), aka small Pascal in June. No DDR5X, No HBM. 1080=980ti performance +/- Single 8 pin or maybe 8+6 for AIB.


----------



## KillerBee33

http://wccftech.com/rumor-nvidia-pascal-gtx-1080-gddr5x-gtx-1070-f-gddr5/
Looks like 1080 may get DDR5X afterall


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-nvidia-pascal-gtx-1080-gddr5x-gtx-1070-f-gddr5/
> Looks like 1080 may get DDR5X afterall


That's some good info. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow I will be taking apart my 980 and applying some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Since this is my first time doing this on a graphics card does anyone have any pointers or things I should look out for before I do this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When removing the screws, loosen them evenly across the corners, 1/2 turn or so each. Watch the screws when they come out, they are spring loaded and may fly. Same thing reinstalling, just in reverse. There will also be a fan plug and light plug, dont forget them, I have yanked on the seperated card a time or two forgeting the plugs, no damage was done, but probably something to avoid. The die on a 980 is not particulalry large, a grain of rice worth of TIM in the middle should do, no need for fancy spreading or patterns.
> 
> 4 screws, 2 plugs. Pretty easy as far as working on a PC goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Make sure the thermal pads are at the same place, when put you put everything back together


I finished changing it out. First thing is there were no thermal pads to speak of that I found or could see.
There was a lot of thermal compound on the chip. I was going to use the thermal grizzly stuff but I am apparently out of it. So I decided to use the Arctic Silver 5. Taking it apart and putting it back together was a cinch. Almost to easy. After starting it up and monitoring the temps they seem no better than they were before, in fact they are a point higher. Idle temp before was 39 deg, after 40 deg.
I then ran Firemark at 3 different OC settings on my card. The temps there did not seem to be any higher than they were before and I in fact got one of my highest scores in Firemark in what I consider my highest stable OC (1558 core). After the card has cooled some it seems to be set at 40 deg steady at idle. I wonder if I should have just plastered the chip with the Arctic Silver like they did?....lol.
I may do it again but I believe I applied the correct amount of paste though when I was tightening the screws I did mess up the X pattern.

I have some Thermal Grizzly on the way and it should get here in the next few days. I will repaste then to see if the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut helps any. In the meantime I started thinking I should just go ahead and get a waterblock for this unit but then I saw the reported stats on the 1080. So now I am anxious for that. All I will need then is a 4k screen.....lol.


----------



## hertz9753

EVGA cards have a mid plate. It keeps them from bowing and its also a thermal pad.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I suspect the Pascal launch now falls under "soon tm" territory as they're starting to make their way into reviewers' and case modern paws, but it's still very much so under NDA's until whenever nvidia says go for it let's blow off everyone's socks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have some Thermal Grizzly on the way and it should get here in the next few days. I will repaste then to see if the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut helps any. In the meantime I started thinking I should just go ahead and get a waterblock for this unit but then I saw the reported stats on the 1080. So now I am anxious for that. All I will need then is a 4k screen.....lol.


AS5 is pretty dated TIM, it was great for what it was when it was new, but lots of better stuff has come to market.

You should water block your cards...my loaded temps are lower than your idle temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-nvidia-pascal-gtx-1080-gddr5x-gtx-1070-f-gddr5/
> Looks like 1080 may get DDR5X afterall


I will eat my socks if it comes out in June with DDR5X, and then buy 2. (Nope, holding out for big die.)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AS5 is pretty dated TIM, it was great for what it was when it was new, but lots of better stuff has come to market.
> 
> You should water block your cards...my loaded temps are lower than your idle temps.
> I will eat my socks if it comes out in June with DDR5X, and then buy 2. (Nope, holding out for big die.)


You mean 1080Ti? Well judging by few rumors only Pascal with HBM will be TITAN and god only knows what that thing will cost







but honestly i wouldnt mind DDR5X on a single 1080


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AS5 is pretty dated TIM, it was great for what it was when it was new, but lots of better stuff has come to market.
> 
> You should water block your cards...my loaded temps are lower than your idle temps.
> *I will eat my socks if it comes out in June with DDR5X*, and then buy 2. (Nope, holding out for big die.)


Found This...

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/221840-jedec-certifies-gddr5x-will-amd-nvidia-tap-it-for-next-gen-graphics-after-all

TCO


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AS5 is pretty dated TIM, it was great for what it was when it was new, but lots of better stuff has come to market.
> 
> You should water block your cards...my loaded temps are lower than your idle temps.
> I will eat my socks if it comes out in June with DDR5X, and then buy 2. (Nope, holding out for big die.)


It would not make any sense to get a waterblock for this 980 now. It would be a waste of money for me as I plan on getting a 1080 shortly after it comes out. It's nice to know that water cooling a video card is that much more effective.
Upon playing Far Cry Primal my temps while running the game were a few degrees less than what they normally are and now after running the card for awhile my temps are about a degree or two less than they were before. Not sure why it takes time for it to do this but my CPU does the same thing. When I first start up my pc after applying new paste it seems to run about 3 to 4 degrees hotter for a short while then it cools down to a decent low.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I forget sometime that I am the minority...running uni blocks...I dont have to buy new ones each generation.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It would not make any sense to get a waterblock for this 980 now. It would be a waste of money for me as I plan on getting a 1080 shortly after it comes out. It's nice to know that water cooling a video card is that much more effective.
> Upon playing Far Cry Primal my temps while running the game were a few degrees less than what they normally are and now after running the card for awhile my temps are about a degree or two less than they were before. Not sure why it takes time for it to do this but my CPU does the same thing. When I first start up my pc after applying new paste it seems to run about 3 to 4 degrees hotter for a short while then it cools down to a decent low.


You can get EVGA Hybrid for 64$ on Amazon now, even if 1080 comes in June it'll be hard to get one right away for normal price .I say 4-5 months from now.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You can get EVGA Hybrid for 64$ on Amazon now, even if 1080 comes in June it'll be hard to get one right away for normal price .I say 4-5 months from now.


Actually the price for the 980 one is more expensive. $150 for a new one.
I wouldn't be able to change out the tubing without voiding the warranty which is why I am thinking about something else to go with the Kraken G10. If I could find a good set for under $100 then I would probably get it but it would have to include the rad, pump, and the reservoir. I have tubing and fittings.

If I did that then I could get the next gen card (whenever it comes out) with a waterblock already on it and then use that with the pump I already have.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Actually the price for the 980 one is more expensive. $150 for a new one.
> I wouldn't be able to change out the tubing without voiding the warranty which is why I am thinking about something else to go with the Kraken G10. If I could find a good set for under $100 then I would probably get it but it would have to include the rad, pump, and the reservoir. I have tubing and fittings.
> 
> If I did that then I could get the next gen card (whenever it comes out) with a waterblock already on it and then use that with the pump I already have.


I got a 980 and got EVGA 980Ti Hybrid cooler
the only difference is the TI logo on the Shroud
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

This is a TI Hybrid , they all exactly the same for all 3 980,980ti and titan x


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You can get EVGA Hybrid for 64$ on Amazon now, even if 1080 comes in June it'll be hard to get one right away for normal price .I say 4-5 months from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the price for the 980 one is more expensive. $150 for a new one.
> I wouldn't be able to change out the tubing without voiding the warranty which is why I am thinking about something else to go with the Kraken G10. If I could find a good set for under $100 then I would probably get it but it would have to include the rad, pump, and the reservoir. I have tubing and fittings.
> 
> If I did that then I could get the next gen card (whenever it comes out) with a waterblock already on it and then use that with the pump I already have.
Click to expand...

One of these is pretty cheap, the rest of the loop may not be, but it stays with you longer than a more expensive one card block.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supremacy-acetal-nickel


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I got a 980 and got EVGA 980Ti Hybrid cooler
> the only difference is the TI logo on the Shroud
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> 
> This is a TI Hybrid , they all exactly the same for all 3 980,980ti and titan x


Interesting. Is it possible to change out the tubing and fittings on the hybrid unit? For that matter is there a fill port somewhere on it?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Interesting. Is it possible to change out the tubing and fittings on the hybrid unit? For that matter is there a fill port somewhere on it?


This was my first project, and i was told Radiator coolers are not to be messed with , no liquid changing , not tubbing changing , use it as is . however i later realised i could've turned the pump slightly


----------



## Mr-Dark

So I did it finally









After around 3h.. the H105 fit on the Bottom..

Here is some picture's..

the new card



both card



Installed



the tube's



the result



Max temp 39c on the top card and 34c on the second card.. both should be at same temp but the bottom is very restricted for the Airflow.. so the H105 on the bottom have very low flow..

Bf4 and 980 SLI


----------



## KillerBee33

Nice








Always wanted to ask , is it possible to have two Radiators stacked up in Push Conf. Fan-Radiator-Fan-Radiator-Fan?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to ask , is it possible to have two Radiators stacked up in Push Conf. Fan-Radiator-Fan-Radiator-Fan?


Thanks, that not possible at all.. the tube will block the other radiator.. also how you can install the screws ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks, that not possible at all.. the tube will block the other radiator.. also how you can install the screws ?


Reason i'm asking is , i have 2 of them now and if by a miracle i get any of the Pascals i'd like to keep the Hybrid 980 atleast for PhysX, Tubes can be slightly Curved because most Factory fans are Thick , screwing







them all together shouldnt be a problem ...Just Theoretically tube are done and screwed







together , will it work?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Reason i'm asking is , i have 2 of them now and if by a miracle i get any of the Pascals i'd like to keep the Hybrid 980 atleast for PhysX, Tubes can be slightly Curved because most Factory fans are Thick , screwing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them all together shouldnt be a problem ...Just Theoretically tube are done and screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together , will it work?


it should work but the temp on the temp on the second rad will be high as the air going there is very hot


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> it should work but the temp on the temp on the second rad will be high as the air going there is very hot


Well ' ill wait and see later but thanx for advice


----------



## KillerBee33

Everything back together







ran this thing for 30 minutes , FireStrike max 45 degrees will do more tests but i think overal was a good idea










Ran GPU-Z Render test for 30 minutes.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Everything back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran this thing for 30 minutes , FireStrike max 45 degrees will do more tests but i think overal was a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran GPU-Z Render test for 30 minutes.


looks great! Nice temps too!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> looks great! Nice temps too!


Tnhx







,
Thinkin of turning radiator so tubes can be on top and more stretched , not sure if that changes anything







but as is feels kind of weird


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Tnhx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Thinkin of turning radiator so tubes can be on top and more stretched , not sure if that changes anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as is feels kind of weird


I believe it'll be fine either way, I want to say that they recommend having the tubing at the top but I don't remember it's been so long. A quick search on evga forums should find it fast


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I believe it'll be fine either way, I want to say that they recommend having the tubing at the top but I don't remember it's been so long. A quick search on evga forums should find it fast


Ok One Hour In GTAV 1080P all settings Maxed out FXAA+MSAA2+Reflection MSAA4 Advanced Settings all Maxed out 49-50 while Gaming and max of 52 in Cutscenes, i think i'm quite pleased with this project







And its so damn Quiet







Had my fan se to run 100% starting 65Degrees and it was quite loud , now fan settings havent changed but it never reaches 1200RPM


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Ok One Hour In GTAV 1080P all settings Maxed out FXAA+MSAA2+Reflection MSAA4 Advanced Settings all Maxed out 49-50 while Gaming and max of 52 in Cutscenes, i think i'm quite pleased with this project


Awesome!
Man you so make me want to watercool my GPU even more now.

Unfortunately I have not been able to put together a cooling loop for this project as of yet.

I am essentially looking for an EVGA Hybrid cooling solution but where I can mod the loop with changing out the tubing and coolant.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Ok One Hour In GTAV 1080P all settings Maxed out FXAA+MSAA2+Reflection MSAA4 Advanced Settings all Maxed out 49-50 while Gaming and max of 52 in Cutscenes, i think i'm quite pleased with this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> Man you so make me want to watercool my GPU even more now.
> 
> Unfortunately I have not been able to put together a cooling loop for this project as of yet.
> 
> I am essentially looking for an EVGA Hybrid cooling solution but where I can mod the loop with changing out the tubing and coolant.
Click to expand...

Why not a full custom loop? an AIO has a shelf life and a top performance. A custom loop you can build to fit your needs as they grow and change.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why not a full custom loop? an AIO has a shelf life and a top performance. A custom loop you can build to fit your needs as they grow and change.


Talking just for myself , Custom Loop deserves a FULL Tower







mine is Mid Tower


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why not a full custom loop? an AIO has a shelf life and a top performance. A custom loop you can build to fit your needs as they grow and change.


Onee of the major factors would be money. To do a custom loop on my setup I would need to buy a CPU block, 2 980ti blocks, pump two 360mm radiators and fans, reservoirs, and tubing and fittings. After adding it all up I was pushing near the grand mark. I really want to do custom loop but I just cant afford it at this point.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome!
> Man you so make me want to watercool my GPU even more now.
> 
> Unfortunately I have not been able to put together a cooling loop for this project as of yet.
> 
> I am essentially looking for an EVGA Hybrid cooling solution but where I can mod the loop with changing out the tubing and coolant.


Corsair and NZXT makes something that looks like you can customize , it not standart and will void the warranty but looks doable







check it out


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why not a full custom loop? an AIO has a shelf life and a top performance. A custom loop you can build to fit your needs as they grow and change.


Ummm, that is what I am looking for!
Note that I said "I am essentially looking for an EVGA Hybrid cooling solution but where I can mod the loop with changing out the tubing and coolant." Basically to explain further I am looking for a custom loop that is about the same size as the EVGA Hybrid cooling solution for my GPU. But I am looking for a lower cost solution.

FYI, I have a Swiftech H240-X for my CPU and it is awesome. It comes as an AIO but is fully customizeable, meaning it is custom loop capable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Corsair and NZXT makes something that looks like you can customize , it not standart and will void the warranty but looks doable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check it out


Not really customizeable. I have checked out both of them and they would require much modding to turn them into custom loop capable. The primary mod would be a fill/drain port.


----------



## KillerBee33

Anyone got the new 3DMark? i kind of H8 it


----------



## KillerBee33

As expected from 1080 DDR5X








http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-gp104-gpu-gddr5x-leak/


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Anyone got the new 3DMark? i kind of H8 it


you mean their updated version that's trying to look all fancy? Yeah it's OK but I prefer there old one. I REALLY wish they would improve their search function for scores. It is absolute garbage! Trying to find other people's scores with your same hardware can be a absolute nightmare which is insane


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> you mean their updated version that's trying to look all fancy? Yeah it's OK but I prefer there old one. I REALLY wish they would improve their search function for scores. It is absolute garbage! Trying to find other people's scores with your same hardware can be a absolute nightmare which is insane


Can i try ? give me your current specs with clocks, i never use specific websites or Software , just google and IMAGES , where you can see others coplete specifications .
But yes the new 3DMark is a bit weird , especially the Temps and FPS chart .LOL it kinda reminds me of CAM software from NZXT


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can i try ? give me your current specs with clocks


yeah but it appears to actually work now which is thrilling! the Multiple GPU option didn't work properly before so you used to have to root through all the different sli config scores (unless I'm just totally crazy







)
so it should be easy to find
i7-4790k
gtx 980 2way sli

here is my best result (apparantly #29 for my hardware if I'm looking at it right, with only valid results displayed): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8170240


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah but it appears to actually work now which is thrilling! the Multiple GPU option didn't work properly before so you used to have to root through all the different sli config scores (unless I'm just totally crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> so it should be easy to find
> i7-4790k
> gtx 980 2way sli
> 
> here is my best result (apparantly #29 for my hardware if I'm looking at it right, with only valid results displayed): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8170240


5.04Ghz [email protected]







what your temps like ?
im on 6700k 4.4Ghz with KRAKEN x31 and 'i;ve seen 72


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 5.04Ghz [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what your temps like ?
> im on 6700k 4.4Ghz with KRAKEN x31 and 'i;ve seen 72


its a dirty overclock but it works! at 5.0ghz (1.45v) I'll hit about 65°c during gaming/firestrike, but IBT or prime 95 will take it to about 80°c. I dont run that 24/7 though, I'm usually at 4.8 (1.375v) and i'll hit 55°c firestrike/gaming or about 75°c with IBT or prime.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> its a dirty overclock but it works! at 5.0ghz (1.45v) I'll hit about 65°c during gaming/firestrike, but IBT or prime 95 will take it to about 80°c. I dont run that 24/7 though, I'm usually at 4.8 (1.375v) and i'll hit 55°c firestrike/gaming or about 75°c with IBT or prime.


i havent had a chance to check everything fully, my fishtank came back friday night , i only managed to reinstall all the games and setup OS , played GTA and ran few other tests. 980 on air used to get up to 79 degrees and at that point ofcorse cpu would get a lot hotter , hopefully gpu not getting as hot will bring the rest of syst. including cpu to run cooler


----------



## Mr-Dark

My new fan controller







look clean as hell..love it


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My new fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look clean as hell..love it


Looking Good







That NZXT?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Looking Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That NZXT?


Yea, nzxt sentry 3


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, nzxt sentry 3


That does look nice. I would have purchased one of those a long time ago but have heard they tend to fail. But then that may have been a biased opinion.

I saw the pics of your cooling setup on your two GPU's. I'd also say that is a lot of rad for a GPU but if it works better then awesome! But your system does look a little odd as you have all those huge radiators and the two large GPUs in an EATX case, all that makes your MB look so tiny...lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That does look nice. I would have purchased one of those a long time ago but have heard they tend to fail. But then that may have been a biased opinion.
> 
> I saw the pics of your cooling setup on your two GPU's. I'd also say that is a lot of rad for a GPU but if it works better then awesome! But your system does look a little odd as you have all those huge radiators and the two large GPUs in an EATX case, all that makes your MB look so tiny...lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol, I like that









Big rad but very good result











The temp after 2h in game.. Peak temp is 41c and 38c that @1506/8000 1.250v


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Lol, I like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big rad but very good result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temp after 2h in game.. Peak temp is 41c and 38c that @1506/8000 1.250v


I am still debating the watercooling options for my GTX 980. I like what you did but I prefer a more configurable loop. I am now wondering how well the XPSC ION and a small rad will actually do. I could of course upgrade to a twin 120mm rad but I am still debating.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am still debating the watercooling options for my GTX 980. I like what you did but I prefer a more configurable loop. I am now wondering how well the XPSC ION and a small rad will actually do. I could of course upgrade to a twin 120mm rad but I am still debating.


Single 120m will gave you around 45c to 50c under load depend on the Airflow.. But i see a good AIO like the NZXT X41 (if yo prefer small rad ) Or if there is space for 240m go with H105.. both cost 104$ on amazon..

there is good point on the G10, you can use that for future card's.. not like the full Waterblock loss and loss on each upgrade


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Single 120m will gave you around 45c to 50c under load depend on the Airflow.. But i see a good AIO like the NZXT X41 (if yo prefer small rad ) Or if there is space for 240m go with H105.. both cost 104$ on amazon..
> 
> there is good point on the G10, you can use that for future card's.. not like the full Waterblock loss and loss on each upgrade


I understand all of that. But like I said I prefer a more configurable system where I can change the tubing and what not out as I see fit. I can fit a double 120mm fan rad on the bottom but I am having difficulty finding a pump reservoir that works with it. I would love to get a Swiftech AIO but you can't mount those upside down. I would have to mod the mounting so the unit sits high enough to have the pump/res on the bottom. Even then the tubing would have to run under the unit. Right now the NZXT ION is my best option unless I am able to find some other pump/res configuration that could sit on the rad without restricting that much air flow.


----------



## inedenimadam

Ek's solution is fairly elegant.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ek's solution is fairly elegant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, that is an idea. Do you have a link to that pump/res combo? Also would that work with a 240mm rad?


----------



## inedenimadam

Fan Bracket works with any 120mm fan.
Pump/top/res

That pump is plenty good for any cpu + sli set up.

There are similar options for the D5 mounting as well if you would rather D5 than DDC.

Oh, and going full EK gets expensive QUICK


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fan Bracket works with any 120mm fan.
> Pump/top/res
> 
> That pump is plenty good for any cpu + sli set up.
> 
> There are similar options for the D5 mounting as well if you would rather D5 than DDC.
> 
> Oh, and going full EK gets expensive QUICK


I am looking at the EK-XLC Predator 240. I could use that at the bottom with a GPU block. Though I am not sure what pump is included with it?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am looking at the EK-XLC Predator 240. I could use that at the bottom with a GPU block. Though I am not sure what pump is included with it?


its a 6w ddc (opposed to a full ddc being 18w)


----------



## Madmaxneo

But will it still perform as well as something like the H105 @Mr-Dark has in his system?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But will it still perform as well as something like the H105 @Mr-Dark has in his system?


I would think it would be as good or better but there is always a chance it would lag a few degrees behind. I had a 6w ddc xres at one point, it wasn't a bad little pump. I used it with a supremacy cpu block, 1 gpu block (universal Supremacy VGA) and 2 rads (240mm magicool g2 slim and EK PE120)

I saw one guy doing a buildlog somewhere and he swapped a full power 18w DDC into his predator. I'm pretty sure it is a direct fit but I'll try to find it to be sure


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But will it still perform as well as something like the H105 @Mr-Dark has in his system?


I really want to see how the small loop (400$ ? ) vs my 150$ one on the gpu temp... but in general i read over 100 review for a custom loop.. and in general for less than 40c temp you need at least 2*360M rad for 2 gpu and cpu... that cost more than 650$ ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Yeah, it will likely perform as well or better than anything corsair has on the market.. The thing is...you could end up with a smattering of various cheapish kits over the years, or you can just do it right the first time. The EK kits are expandable, and certainly the cpu block is resuable, but the pump and rad cant be seperated, so if you ever expand, they both have to be replaced in the end. The little pump is still impressive for what it is, but it is not in the same league as the typical DDC or D5.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I would think it would be as good or better but there is always a chance it would lag a few degrees behind. I had a 6w ddc xres at one point, it wasn't a bad little pump. I used it with a supremacy cpu block, 1 gpu block (universal Supremacy VGA) and 2 rads (240mm magicool g2 slim and EK PE120)
> 
> I saw one guy doing a buildlog somewhere and he swapped a full power 18w DDC into his predator. I'm pretty sure it is a direct fit but I'll try to find it to be sure


Awesome, please keep me informed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I really want to see how the small loop (400$ ? ) vs my 150$ one on the gpu temp... but in general i read over 100 review for a custom loop.. and in general for less than 40c temp you need at least 2*360M rad for 2 gpu and cpu... that cost more than 650$ ?


What $400 dollar system are you talking about. I can get the EK-XLC Predator 240 for about $150.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome, please keep me informed.
> What $400 dollar system are you talking about. I can get the EK-XLC Predator 240 for about $150.....


Yea, 150$ for the EK AIO and 150$ water block ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, 150$ for the EK AIO and 150$ water block ?


Yeah I do like it that your setup is cheaper, but those H105s have a shelf life that is much shorter than a custom loop, and that is what I want. The black tubing on the H105s would annoy me to no end until I was able to change it out.

BTW I can get a waterblock for my GPU for less than $100


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah I do like it that your setup is cheaper, but those H105s have a shelf life that is much shorter than a custom loop, and that is what I want. The black tubing on the H105s would annoy me to no end until I was able to change it out.
> 
> BTW I can get a waterblock for my GPU for less than $100


No doubt custom loop is better, but Corsair AIO has 5 year warranty and no hassle at all.. at least no leak risk


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No doubt custom loop is better, but Corsair AIO has 5 year warranty and no hassle at all.. at least no leak risk


Now if they offered different tubing like say the Clear brilliant UV blue stuff then I would most definitely purchase!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome, please keep me informed.


the first and third post on this page say that the ddc can be upgraded to a more powerful version (both EK reps)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/1890#post_24559810

edit: honestly I'd be tempted to go corsair for the price though, they do have a great warranty and some of the predator reviews have corsair aio's a few degrees below the predator. But obviously customization makes a big difference


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> the first and third post on this page say that the ddc can be upgraded to a more powerful version (both EK reps)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/1890#post_24559810
> 
> edit: honestly I'd be tempted to go corsair for the price though, they do have a great warranty and some of the predator reviews have corsair aio's a few degrees below the predator. But obviously customization makes a big difference


Awesome about the EK set. The Corsair H 105 is tempting but I am really "trying" to go for a color scheme here. I just ordered a long strip of UV lights that I plan on putting in my system.
Well here is my plan outside of water cooling my current GPU and eventually getting the 1080 gpu and how to cool it:
1. Have all my tubing and some other things in the case be UV reactive.
2. Get some clear acrylic panels.
3. remove the side grills and cut out a few more areas on my panel
4. Cut the acrylic to fit and place in the open areas.
5. Run the UV LED strips in between the panels on my side panel that way they are unseen and out of the way. I will use two pin connectors so that I can easily unplug the UV LEDs.

On that, does anyone know of a good RF remote that will work with the UV lights through being powered by the PSU?
I had one with the UV lights I currently have but it doesn't work correctly, basically the lights stay on and if I hit the power button they just flicker slightly but do not turn off. I assume it may have to do with the inline connection having a 24 volt requirement.


----------



## KillerBee33

So. i re arranged evga cooler , this feels Right


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So. i re arranged evga cooler , this feels Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So. i re arranged evga cooler , this feels Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


much better!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> much better!










Let Gaming begin , will post more results later , i think i'll stick with it till 1080Ti


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> i think i'll stick with it till...


If I had hundreds of dollars for everytime I've said that... I'd have most of my money back lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> If I had hundreds of dollars for everytime I've said that... I'd have most of my money back lol


Well, honestly it was worth the 74$ bucks , and 1080Ti is in the Unknown stage and even if they out June i'd still wait for results and availability








Will defenetly sign up and put myself on waiting list with every Manufacturer


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well, honestly it was worth the 74$ bucks


oh most definitely! It was just the beginning to a slippery slope for me is all haha. first watercooling one card, then one card and a cpu, then custom loop, then another card, now.... I dunno a new case to rebuild it all again?
Quote:


> 1080Ti is in the Unknown stage and even if they out June i'd still wait for results and availability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will defenetly sign up and put myself on waiting list with every Manufacturer


I'm really excited to see how these things perform, but I'm not expecting it to be enough to get me to dump my 980's anytime too soon (honestly I 100% hope it is though, that'd be great)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> oh most definitely! It was just the beginning to a slippery slope for me is all haha. first watercooling one card, then one card and a cpu, then custom loop, then another card, now.... I dunno a new case to rebuild it all again?


Dream Mchine









Drewling Level 1000+








http://www.techspot.com/review/794-in-win-tou/


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dream Mchine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drewling Level 1000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/794-in-win-tou/


But i think something like this will be my next build
http://9gag.com/gag/aA1ZOx9?ref=fsidebar


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> But i think something like this will be my next build
> http://9gag.com/gag/aA1ZOx9?ref=fsidebar


yeah I'm thinking I'll have to take a lot of time and build some sort of custom enclosure. I like the way things are now but there could be so much more! I like that 2 way mirrored case though, neat idea with the lights inside


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah I'm thinking I'll have to take a lot of time and build some sort of custom enclosure. I like the way things are now but there could be so much more! I like that 2 way mirrored case though, neat idea with the lights inside


I looked for that IN WIN Case and it's over a Grand to get








Wall Mount looks like a great idea, get Aluminum 3X3 plate and do as you wish , looks like this guy had Carbon like material over it and it might be Wood underneath but still Awesome








Small problem in my case i'm in a 800Sqf NY appartment with no working place but that Wall Mount is a space saver and well worth the mess for few days


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dream Mchine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drewling Level 1000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/794-in-win-tou/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> But i think something like this will be my next build
> http://9gag.com/gag/aA1ZOx9?ref=fsidebar


Quote yourself much?....lol
I like that glass case except I need at least two external bays if not three. I am wondering that with all the wires in a PC build that transparent look may start to look less appealing over time...
I would never make the wall mounted one. To much dust in my area, for that matter I create to much dust being old and all...lol.


----------



## hertz9753

The power of the rotary tool.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote yourself much?....lol
> I like that glass case except I need at least two external bays if not three. I am wondering that with all the wires in a PC build that transparent look may start to look less appealing over time...
> I would never make the wall mounted one. To much dust in my area, for that matter I create to much dust being old and all...lol.


Wires are very manageable







Wall Mount , well lets just say if you decide to put in time and money you can nicely have a 4 corner bolted piece of glass over it







Also it wont be sitting on your floor







Hang it like a Piece of ART


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The power of the rotary tool.


All hail lord Dremel!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> All hail lord Dremel!


Agreed!


----------



## hertz9753

You should see some of the things @Ithanul has done with the rotary tool.


----------



## KillerBee33

One can only dream


----------



## Mr-Dark

So, I got an X41 kraken today and i install that on the bottom card and here is the result.. Corsair H105 vs NZXT X41 both intake .. the X41 with 2 Thermaltake 140m ring fan and the H105 with 2 Thermaltake 120m Ring fan..

the result with H105



The GPU 2 at 37c after 2 Valley benchmark.. now the X41 result



GPU 2 at 39c after 2 Valley benchmark.. so its 2c only between the X41 and the H105









here is the X41 installed



Still can't decide which to keep...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it will likely perform as well or better than anything corsair has on the market.. The thing is...you could end up with a smattering of various cheapish kits over the years, or you can just do it right the first time. The EK kits are expandable, and certainly the cpu block is resuable, but the pump and rad cant be seperated, so if you ever expand, they both have to be replaced in the end. The little pump is still impressive for what it is, but it is not in the same league as the typical DDC or D5.


You can easily swap in a traditional 18 Watt DDC pump, and VSG also compared performance to a "traditional" standalone DDC pump: http://thermalbench.com/2016/02/11/ek-predator-240mm-aio-cpu-cooler/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it will likely perform as well or better than anything corsair has on the market.. The thing is...you could end up with a smattering of various cheapish kits over the years, or you can just do it right the first time. The EK kits are expandable, and certainly the cpu block is resuable, but the pump and rad cant be seperated, so if you ever expand, they both have to be replaced in the end. The little pump is still impressive for what it is, but it is not in the same league as the typical DDC or D5.
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily swap in a traditional 18 Watt DDC pump, and VSG also compared performance to a "traditional" standalone DDC pump: http://thermalbench.com/2016/02/11/ek-predator-240mm-aio-cpu-cooler/
Click to expand...

I stand corrected! Godd call







Makes it a much more viable option doesnt it ?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You can easily swap in a traditional 18 Watt DDC pump, and VSG also compared performance to a "traditional" standalone DDC pump: http://thermalbench.com/2016/02/11/ek-predator-240mm-aio-cpu-cooler/


@Madmaxneo might be interested in that review


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> @Madmaxneo might be interested in that review


Haha thanks, I just read through it when your post popped up!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Haha thanks, I just read through it when your post popped up!


haha so coincidental that multiple people are having the same conversation in the same thread at the same time lol


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I've got a used 980 en route as an upgrade to my 780. After selling my 780, and a Samsung SSD I got as payment for helping a guy build his first PC, it only cost me $50, and I got The Division with it. Based on the rumored pricing for Pascal I decided to be cheap and get the 980. I'll wait for HBM2 before getting a new card. Besides, 2560x1080 isn't hard to drive.


----------



## Imprezzion

I scored myself a Inno3D GTX980 Air Boss X4 Herculez epicly long name thing.

Traded it for a MSI 980 Gaming of which i absolutely hate the "intelligent fan" junk.. I want both fans to spin when I tell them to for gods sake.. i'm running 1.256v and the thing stays off 90% of the time causing epic high VRM temps..

Can't be controlled from the BIOS, can't be controlled from MSI AB, ONLY the MSI Gaming App in "OC" mode allows the second fan to spin up at 60c core but still.. This little control over the fans in a room where it will reach 35c ambient in the summer.. No thanks..

Some dude wanted a second one for SLI and had the Inno3D up for trade and since they are pretty much the same age and he also had reciept and warranty i traded evenly..

The Inno3D is ofcourse a completely different class of card but I have the room for it in my case so why not. It does look like a absolute beast.

Now, my question for the day:

The Inno3D is a reference PCB with only the stock VRM's. It does have the most OP cooling and VRM cooling ever besides full cover water tho.

How much volts can I run on a reference VRM setup on a 980 without too much risk if cooled well? I'd prefer to run a 300w custom BIOS with 1.256-1.275v so I ca get the most out of it ofcourse but even withgood cooling, are those values safe for a reference VRM? It does have quite a limited amount of phases and only 2x 6 pin PCI-E..


----------



## KillerBee33

@Imprezzion
Mine is 2X6pin runs @ 1557-4005-1.250V and 340W . Anything Higher thatn 1.250 makes no difference , stll wont clock over 1557.
I might try 1.312V just to beat that 16000 Graphics Score Barrier atleast once


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> was saying i BROKE the 16K barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried everything and this is the wall , 1583MHz+4005MHz+1.312V+340W
> By the way GPU temps. 45 highest.


Those are awesome temps! Glad to hear you beat that hurdle. So your next barrier is 17k, right?!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Those are awesome temps! Glad to hear you beat that hurdle. So your next barrier is 17k, right?!


It Stops Here








Im quite pleased with the output so just wait and see what Pascal is and maybe wait for Ti ,
I ordered Oculus but they've pushed Ship date twice already all the way to October , looking forward


----------



## KillerBee33

Pretty Cool








http://www.redharbinger.com/shop/cases/cross-desk-usa-only/


----------



## dizz

Hey guys, just wanted to ask a question about temperatures.

I currently have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 Edition

First of all, is it bad to run fan speed @ 45% constantly? I just set it to 45 and leave it there 24/7 basically, gaming or not.

My idle temps are around 30c with the fan speed @45 and my load while gaming usually hits high 50s.

Are those temps okay?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a question about temperatures.
> 
> I currently have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 Edition
> 
> First of all, is it bad to run fan speed @ 45% constantly? I just set it to 45 and leave it there 24/7 basically, gaming or not.
> 
> My idle temps are around 30c with the fan speed @45 and my load while gaming usually hits high 50s.
> 
> Are those temps okay?


if you are maxing out in the 50°c-70°c then that is great! Even 80°c is OK


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

if someone want to see how the 980s and H105 perform here is a few minute from my pc for The Division game


----------



## Zuhl3156

I finally got my fittings on Saturday morning. I installed this new massive dual-bay reservoir and replaced the dead PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 1200 watt PSU with an EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2. I couldn't be happier right now. Temperatures are barely 3° above ambient at Destop and video boards are 34° while gaming.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a question about temperatures.
> 
> I currently have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 Edition
> 
> First of all, is it bad to run fan speed @ 45% constantly? I just set it to 45 and leave it there 24/7 basically, gaming or not.
> 
> My idle temps are around 30c with the fan speed @45 and my load while gaming usually hits high 50s.
> 
> Are those temps okay?


Mine tend to sit at 80-90% (manually set there), but I'm also usually running BOINC or [email protected]

Tempe seem good, and even better if you're in an area that seems warmer temperatures.


----------



## dizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mine tend to sit at 80-90% (manually set there), but I'm also usually running BOINC or [email protected]
> 
> Tempe seem good, and even better if you're in an area that seems warmer temperatures.


Whoa those are some high temps









Yea, actually the ambient temperature right now is around 25C give or take a degree or two.

I'm pretty sure during the winter time my temps would be a whole lot cooler.

SIde note: I actually did see a bit of winter temps when I had built this PC. I cannot recall the gpu temp but I remember my CPU (6600k) was idle around 15c and now it's about 21c


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Whoa those are some high temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, actually the ambient temperature right now is around 25C give or take a degree or two.
> 
> I'm pretty sure during the winter time my temps would be a whole lot cooler.
> 
> SIde note: I actually did see a bit of winter temps when I had built this PC. I cannot recall the gpu temp but I remember my CPU (6600k) was idle around 15c and now it's about 21c


Oh no, the 80-90% is fan speed.... My GPU only ever goes as high as 72C or so when folding a Core 21, and when running GPUGrid I think it's around the 63-65C range... And that's with a room ambient of 25-27C depending on the day (slightly higher in the summer, sometimes as high as 37C in the living room... Darn west facing 10' wide windows)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> if someone want to see how the 980s and H105 perform here is a few minute from my pc for The Division game


Nice Level 3










Ive been playing it very casualty since launch. Only level 20 myself. When you catch up feel free to team up with me and my buddy. We could always use a third for some of the story missions/DZ encounters


----------



## Zuhl3156

I made my first 3DMark11 run with the new PSU. Wattage peaked at 680 with the video boards at 1580 MHz and 1.275 volts. GPU temps maxed at 44°C while at 20°C ambient: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11217991


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Nice Level 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been playing it very casualty since launch. Only level 20 myself. When you catch up feel free to team up with me and my buddy. We could always use a third for some of the story missions/DZ encounters


I don't know how to play that..lol i think its garbage game








Quote:


> I made my first 3DMark11 run with the new PSU. Wattage peaked at 680 with the video boards at 1580 MHz and 1.275 volts. GPU temps maxed at 44°C while at 20°C ambient: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11217991


Nice! maybe Firestrike result will be good idea ?

this mine for 1506/8000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11869459


----------



## Zuhl3156

My Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8355651
CPU need some overclocking too.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Nice Level 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been playing it very casualty since launch. Only level 20 myself. When you catch up feel free to team up with me and my buddy. We could always use a third for some of the story missions/DZ encounters
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to play that..lol i think its garbage game
Click to expand...

Ehh I would agree. I hated it when I first started playing. Buddy needed someone to play with so I've been joining him. It has definitely grew on me a bit and has its moments. Not the best game but it fills the gap until better games launch.


----------



## Imprezzion

What kind of temps on air are maintainable for a Gigabyte Windforce3X OC (identical PCB as the G1 Gaming but a worse cooler)?

I'm running 1531Mhz core, 4000Mhz VRAM and on 1.256v. Lower volts give me artifacts in Armored Warfare and GTA V. It's running manual fanspeed on 50% and it's hovering between 71 to 74c load.

If I up the fanspeed to say, 65%, which is loud, it will run mid 60's which is ofcourse fine but i would like to know if mid 70's is doable on 1.256v or if that's dangerous.. Just because of the lower noise.

I could turn it down a tad and probably run 1506-1519 ish on 1.212 and just keep Auto fanspeed or like, 40-50% but i kind of want all the performance I can get out of this card with it's powerful VRM and 8+8 PCI-E connectors..


----------



## nexxusty

Does anybody know where the vGPU & vMEM read points are on a reference 980?

I cannot find them anywhere. I've looked for days now. Have the card modded with VR's, I can't even install it if I don't know where the read points are.

Itching to try this. Help? Thanks so much!


----------



## aerial

Does anyone know where can I find GTX980 (reference) electronic schematics? I mean PCB with list of electronic components. I have card with one little smd piece missing, and in order to repair it, I'd need to know its exact specs.

Maybe someone could help me identify this missing resistor?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find GTX980 (reference) electronic schematics? I mean PCB with list of electronic components. I have card with one little smd piece missing, and in order to repair it, I'd need to know its exact specs.
> 
> Maybe someone could help me identify this missing resistor?


That's not a reference PCB. 1x8 pin & 1x6 pin PCIE = Not reference.


----------



## aerial

It is reference, 2 pins of the 8 pin section are not connected. Card has 2x 6pin connectors.
If you look closely at the right hand side soldering points, the last 2 are not soldered to anything.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> It is reference, 2 pins of the 8 pin section are not connected. Card has 2x 6pin connectors.
> If you look closely at the right hand side soldering points, the last 2 are not soldered to anything.


My bad, I literally just woke up. Looked at my card... same. Lol.

I'd love to help you, looks like the questions we posed might go unanswered. What is missing is a resistor AFAIK. I need to make a quick run to the electronics store however when I get back I could check the resistance value for you.

Then you'll know what to get. Have you ever soldered one of those before? It's quite hard with an iron, I can't do it every time so I don't even attempt it. However solder paste applied with a toothpick and a heat gun usually = win.


----------



## Zuhl3156

You're going to need to lift one end of that resistor to isolate it from the rest of the circuit in order to get the correct value.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You're going to need to lift one end of that resistor to isolate it from the rest of the circuit in order to get the correct value.


I did not know that. I guess I won't be getting the value then. Thanks for the tip!

Wish I could help. Apologies.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> You're going to need to lift one end of that resistor to isolate it from the rest of the circuit in order to get the correct value.


I did measure parallel resistance where the resistor is missing, and it looks like it was in serial, because result is infinity. So I think in this particular case you don't need unsolder resistor from pcb to get the correct value.

Anyway I'd greatly appreciate if someone could measure the resistance and post it here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I need to make a quick run to the electronics store however when I get back I could check the resistance value for you.


Would be great if you could measure it, even on pcb.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> I did measure parallel resistance where the resistor is missing, and it looks like it was in serial, because result is infinity. So I think in this particular case you don't need unsolder resistor from pcb to get the correct value.
> 
> Anyway I'd greatly appreciate if someone could measure the resistance and post it here.
> Would be great if you could measure it, even on pcb.


Measured, PM sent.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have seen other video boards with an exploded resistor in that exact same spot. It might come in handy if you would share its value or is this a top secret matter of National Security?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have seen other video boards with an exploded resistor in that exact same spot. It might come in handy if you would share its value or is this a top secret matter of National Security?


32.3 ohm. Took the reading 3 times to be sure.

Apparently it's top secret where to read vGPU too, lol.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 32.3 ohm. Took the reading 3 times to be sure.
> 
> Apparently it's top secret where to read vGPU too, lol.


I'll have to bookmark this page since I have seen more than one blown resistor in that spot more than once as I mentioned before. We all figured it was just a signal pass through and guessed that it might be around 150 Ohms. Boy, were we off! I would be nervous about taking a direct voltage measurement from a video board unless it has dedicated lugs for this like on a motherboard. I know it was a long time ago but I went to measure voltage on a old, very old, Pentium motherboard back in the 90's and I saw a spark inside the motherboard. I overloaded a trace buried inside the motherboard and had no way to figure out where it went to solder a jumper into it. Chalk that lesson up to history. I have voltage measuring points on my MSI Z97 Gaming 7 but I am still afraid to measure anything using them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 32.3 ohm. Took the reading 3 times to be sure.
> 
> Apparently it's top secret where to read vGPU too, lol.


HWBot's forums usually have a few things on this, as does Kingpin's...

Example: MSI GTX 980 4G: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=118996

Not that a quick look has had any luck finding guides other than that.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

So I have 2 EVGA GTX 980's w/ ACX 2.0 Cooling. Thinking about selling them. Would $700 be a good price to ask for both?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> HWBot's forums usually have a few things on this, as does Kingpin's...
> 
> Example: MSI GTX 980 4G: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=118996
> 
> Not that a quick look has had any luck finding guides other than that.


Asked in both forums days ago... no luck yet.

Thanks for the look though.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> So I have 2 EVGA GTX 980's w/ ACX 2.0 Cooling. Thinking about selling them. Would $700 be a good price to ask for both?


That's a fair price and good starting point. You could always ask higher then haggle over the price. Good luck with sale. My MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G are working too good for me to sell especially since I outfitted them with EK full cover blocks and backplates. ASIC scores of 79.0 and 79.3 equals Silicone Lottery winner to me.


----------



## FullForceUF

I'm working on overclocking my EVGA 980 Ti Hyrbid and wondering why my TDP is so high. Please enlighten me.

Here are some screenshots of what I'm working with.

ASIC: 79.6%


----------



## rudyae86

Cant believe our GTX 980s lost so much resale value eith the new cards arriving...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Cant believe our GTX 980s lost so much resale value eith the new cards arriving...


I had a guy offer my his 980 for $300 and I turned him down, lol

I am definitely going to buy a 1070 in June, just sold my 390x for $300 to get the bulk of it!!! (bought it for $360 after rebate with Hitman and mouse)


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Cant believe our GTX 980s lost so much resale value eith the new cards arriving...


That's to be expected. I'm still sticking with mine until Volta is released. After that I'll put them in another PC rather than sell them for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Cant believe our GTX 980s lost so much resale value eith the new cards arriving...


Yep, these cards are not going to keep value. Not like how my OG Titans did. Boy did I still fetch a nice price with those and I sold them in January of this year.







The dude traded me two older model 1U servers with Xeons on top.









As my favorite thing to do. I play the waiting game when it comes to video cards. I have patience.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Crazy, cause just a month and a half ago I got $465 for a 980 KPE I had (that I only paid $500 for)

Bought my 390x with that money and pocketed $100, then sold my 390x today before the value crashes, and lost $60 (but not really cause I kept the mouse and Hitman it came with)

Now I just gotta add $80 and get me a 1070, which is slated to be as fast as Titan X, not to mention the thing should clock insanely well....


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, my 980 I got off a dude for under 500 back during last year when peeps drop them off to go to the Tis or Titans. Then got my Tis when peeps started off loading early for upcoming Pascal cards.

So, I am just waiting here for peeps do the same stunts they do year in and year out. Got to love how the hype train affects people.


----------



## rudyae86

Well I learned my lesson lol. Paid only 400 around last year. I mean, I knew this was coming and should have sold it a month ago at least.

I even made the stupid mistake of not selling it to someone for 350 about 2 weeks ago...sigh oh well.

I could keep my EVGA GTX 980 FTW and go SLI when hopefully sells another one for super cheap, like maybe for $150 lol.

But reading how the 1070 will perform, Id rather sell it now, even if its for 270 or 250.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Honestly though, I think that actual game performance isn't going to be as drastically different as everyone makes it seem. I'm sure it'll be an increase but jeez...

I honestly hope I'm wrong though, id love to have a card available with 2x the performance, even if my 980's tank in value. But I don't see that happening (the performance I mean, I'm sure the cards will drop in value)


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Honestly though, I think that actual game performance isn't going to be as drastically different as everyone makes it seem. I'm sure it'll be an increase but jeez...
> 
> I honestly hope I'm wrong though, id love to have a card available with 2x the performance, even if my 980's tank in value. But I don't see that happening (the performance I mean, I'm sure the cards will drop in value)


As of right now, it really looks like nVidia is cherry picking their numbers. I doubt it will be a massive increase. It'll be some time before I throw out the cash for a new GPU. At least two generations.


----------



## KillerBee33

2100MHz


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 2100MHz


Awesome!

So the founders edition is only nvidia's reference card actually put together by them.... Interesting.

I wonder how the pricing will go with the vendors?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> So the founders edition is only nvidia's reference card actually put together by them.... Interesting.
> 
> I wonder how the pricing will go with the vendors?


It'll be the race to stay as close to $599.00 as possible to snag the most sales.....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It'll be the race to stay as close to $599.00 as possible to snag the most sales.....


Yeah, I will be looking for a card with a water block already installed so I am hoping for less than $699....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> So the founders edition is only nvidia's reference card actually put together by them.... Interesting.
> 
> I wonder how the pricing will go with the vendors?


Not a cherry picked chip , just a Reference Design , ill still be looking into getting nVidia chip , i think only company who have'em is GALAX


----------



## Artah

I'm looking to buy the EVGA 980 ti hybrid cooler, anyone have extensive experience installing/using it for a while? I'm looking for info about performance/reliability/construction. Thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm looking to buy the EVGA 980 ti hybrid cooler, anyone have extensive experience installing/using it for a while? I'm looking for info about performance/reliability/construction. Thanks.


I know that it requires a reference PCB and the fan from the blower cooler. The Corsair HG10 and NZXT Kraken G10 come with fans.

I have a Kraken on my SC 980 and it folds 24/7 with the core at 1544. The temp is 55-56C. I also have a Corsair HG10 that I'm going to put on my EVGA GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm looking to buy the EVGA 980 ti hybrid cooler, anyone have extensive experience installing/using it for a while? I'm looking for info about performance/reliability/construction. Thanks.


Installed EVGA Hybrid on a reference, what do you need to know?


----------



## hertz9753

Does the reference card have a mid plate? How is your dremel doing?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Installed EVGA Hybrid on a reference, what do you need to know?


basically just want to know if you're happy with the performance/reliability.

Edit: Also want to know if the EVGA back plate still works with it.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know that it requires a reference PCB and the fan from the blower cooler. The Corsair HG10 and NZXT Kraken G10 come with fans.
> 
> I have a Kraken on my SC 980 and it folds 24/7 with the core at 1544. The temp is 55-56C. I also have a Corsair HG10 that I'm going to put on my EVGA GTX 980 Ti.


Are you adding voltage and using stock bios to get 1544? I'm looking to use this card until the 1080 titan or Ti comes out so wanted to liquid cool it without breaking my custom loop to insert these cards for now. Thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know that it requires a reference PCB and the fan from the blower cooler. The Corsair HG10 and NZXT Kraken G10 come with fans.
> 
> I have a Kraken on my SC 980 and it folds 24/7 with the core at 1544. The temp is 55-56C. I also have a Corsair HG10 that I'm going to put on my EVGA GTX 980 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you adding voltage and using stock bios to get 1544? I'm looking to use this card until the 1080 titan or Ti comes out so wanted to liquid cool it without breaking my custom loop to insert these cards for now. Thanks.
Click to expand...

It's the stock bios.


----------



## hertz9753

Wrong picture. That was from last winter when that rig was out in my shop.











I just snipped that picture.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> basically just want to know if you're happy with the performance/reliability.
> 
> Edit: Also want to know if the EVGA back plate still works with it.


Got a real Reference , nVidia , had its own Backplate , all you have to do is take the Shroud off , 4 screws and slap the EVGA Shroud on. If you want something like mine , Dremel is a must








Performance 45 degrees in Firestrike no matter what you do , even 1582MHz+4005Mhz+1.312Voltage+340W, my 24/7 is 1540+3905+1.250V+340W havent seen higher than 55 degrees.Quiet , easy to install, CHEAP








Idle around 24-27 degrees
this image basically sums it up , you can see temps


----------



## FXformat

If anyone wants a 980ti brand new for $475 after rebate...

http://www.microcenter.com/product/458159/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_FTW_6GB_Video_Card_w-_ACX_20_Cooling

this is insane


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> If anyone wants a 980ti brand new for $475 after rebate...
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/458159/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_FTW_6GB_Video_Card_w-_ACX_20_Cooling
> 
> this is insane


I'm seeing some pretty cheap used ones for cheap too.

Considering the 1070 is expected to be as fast or faster at $379, it's not that crazy of a price.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm seeing some pretty cheap used ones for cheap too.
> 
> Considering the 1070 is expected to be as fast or faster at $379, it's not that crazy of a price.


I keep seeing YouTube Videos by JayzTwoCents and many other well known Tech guys who have the 10Series on hand, they do state Specs are forbidden to release until the 17th but few already stated that 1070 is greater than TITANX , again , no numbers


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I keep seeing YouTube Videos by JayzTwoCents and many other well known Tech guys who have the 10Series on hand, they do state Specs are forbidden to release until the 17th but few already stated that 1070 is greater than TITANX , again , no numbers


I suspect at 1080p it will be, but i really want to see 4k numbers against fury x/980 ti


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I suspect at 1080p it will be, but i really want to see 4k numbers against fury x/980 ti


Thats all for now









Full article....http://www.mobipicker.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-directx-12-benchmarks-async-compute/
This kind of look inacurate since it was forbidden by NVIDIA to release any Technical INFO til the 17th


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full article....http://www.mobipicker.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-directx-12-benchmarks-async-compute/
> This kind of look inacurate since it was forbidden by NVIDIA to release any Technical INFO til the 17th


Interesting. So it does perform slightly better at stock speeds for all three on DX12 (which was one of my worries). I wonder what it will do OC'd?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm seeing some pretty cheap used ones for cheap too.
> 
> Considering the 1070 is expected to be as fast or faster at $379, it's not that crazy of a price.


Yeah I'm seeing this too. Sigh....oh well. Seeing this makes me kind of sad though. If anything, these cheap prices of 970, 980, 980 Ti would benefit those that would like to go SLI config. Considering that the prices of these cards will plummet drastically, I might go SLI for the first time. If I can manage to sell my 980 FTW for at least 250 dollars, then Ill probably go next gen.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I've sold my 2x 980s for 400 each yesterday. Though Norway is a tad more expensive I reckon that the 1080 will cost close to 900USD including taxes etc.

I think it was smart to sell my 980s for a 1080. Still have a 980Ti with asiq of 84.3 in my rig. Rocking 1500 stock voltage. ^/^


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Interesting. So it does perform slightly better at stock speeds for all three on DX12 (which was one of my worries). I wonder what it will do OC'd?


Well nvidia managed to clock it @ 2100Mhz , and proudly Display it live , judging by maxwells and 1550MHz from 1127Stock the 1080 should do over 2000MHz easy and +100 thru BIOS


----------



## Artah

Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I'm buying the hybrid cooler now that my apprehension have gone away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Got a real Reference , nVidia , had its own Backplate , all you have to do is take the Shroud off , 4 screws and slap the EVGA Shroud on. If you want something like mine , Dremel is a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance 45 degrees in Firestrike no matter what you do , even 1582MHz+4005Mhz+1.312Voltage+340W, my 24/7 is 1540+3905+1.250V+340W havent seen higher than 55 degrees.Quiet , easy to install, CHEAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle around 24-27 degrees
> this image basically sums it up , you can see temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Wrong picture. That was from last winter when that rig was out in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just snipped that picture.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I'm buying the hybrid cooler now that my apprehension have gone away.


I used to have one, temps were great although it is rather noisy as it comes from the factory. Replacing the fan or plugging the fan in to the mobo and controlling it that way will solve that issue easily thou (the fan cable is very short so an extension or different fan may be needed)

I actually had the pump die on me after a couple months but I've only heard of this happening a couple times which is remarkable, and evga replaced it.

If I hadn't switched to a custom loop I would definitely get another hybrid


----------



## rudyae86

So I got offered $200 for my 980 FTW edition....it hurt me









What should I do? Ask for more or just keep it and get another 980 FTW and go SLI?

How is SLI doing in terms of bugs and stuff in games?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So I got offered $200 for my 980 FTW edition....it hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do? Ask for more or just keep it and get another 980 FTW and go SLI?
> 
> How is SLI doing in terms of bugs and stuff in games?


Take a look at this:
http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance

The "more powerful than 980's in SLI" claim seems to be true after some overclocking....

I would think you could get $250 for the 980 still though....


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Take a look at this:
> http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance
> 
> The "more powerful than 980's in SLI" claim seems to be true after some overclocking....
> 
> I would think you could get $250 for the 980 still though....


Wow....well, i hope i can still get $250. I would think the FTW would give it more value but it's treated just like any other 980.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Wow....well, i hope i can still get $250. I would think the FTW would give it more value but it's treated just like any other 980.


That price is a little low, I'd think the 980's will see for at least $300 if not more. I'd wait to sell it until after the 1080 actually gets released. I believe the prices will jump back up.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Wow....well, i hope i can still get $250. I would think the FTW would give it more value but it's treated just like any other 980.


I would get another for SLI. I have no issues with SLI and Windows 7 but I can't say anything about whether Windows 10 still has issues. You should easily be able to get from $300 to $350 especially with EVGA's Guest RMA policy. I think you should punch whoever offered you $200 in the nose just for good measure. LOL

Amazon used: $445 http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Quieter-Graphics-04G-P4-2986-KR/dp/B00TS455CW


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I would get another for SLI. I have no issues with SLI and Windows 7 but I can't say anything about whether Windows 10 still has issues. You should easily be able to get from $300 to $350 especially with EVGA's Guest RMA policy. I think you should punch whoever offered you $200 in the nose just for good measure. LOL
> 
> Amazon used: $445 http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Quieter-Graphics-04G-P4-2986-KR/dp/B00TS455CW


Are you talking about their step up program? You can't step up if you are over 90 days since purchase....


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Are you talking about their step up program? You can't step up if you are over 90 days since purchase....


No, I am talking about warranty coverage if you are not the original owner. It's called 'Guest RMA' and the warranty starts from date of manufacture and not date of purchase. Most video board warranties are not transferable and are only valid for the original owner if it was registered in time with a receipt uploaded. With Guest RMA you can buy a used EVGA video board and not have to worry about RMA issues if your board dies after a week or two.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> No, I am talking about warranty coverage if you are not the original owner. It's called 'Guest RMA' and the warranty starts from date of manufacture and not date of purchase. Most video board warranties are not transferable and are only valid for the original owner if it was registered in time with a receipt uploaded. With Guest RMA you can buy a used EVGA video board and not have to worry about RMA issues if your board dies after a week or two.


So if I am the original owner then I would be unable to partake in this guest RMA then, correct?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So if I am the original owner then I would be unable to partake in this guest RMA then, correct?


If you are the original owner then you are automatically covered by their warranty when you purchased and registered your video board. If you failed to register within the time limit then you can use the Guest RMA to get a replacement if it ever fails. Enter the Serial Number at the EVGA Guest RMA page to see how much warranty is left on your video board. http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp

What is really nice about the Guest RMA program is that you can buy and use an EVGA video board for a year or so and when you sell it the buyer doesn't have to worry about having any warranty coverage if it fails after he buys it from you. As far as I know there is no other company that will honor the warranty on their product except to the original owner. It makes it a lot easier to sell a used EVGA video board since it will still be covered under warranty with the Guest RMA program.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So if I am the original owner then I would be unable to partake in this guest RMA then, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are the original owner then you are automatically covered by their warranty when you purchased and registered your video board. If you failed to register within the time limit then you can use the Guest RMA to get a replacement if it ever fails. Enter the Serial Number at the EVGA Guest RMA page to see how much warranty is left on your video board. http://www.evga.com/support/guestregister.asp
> 
> What is really nice about the Guest RMA program is that you can buy and use an EVGA video board for a year or so and when you sell it the buyer doesn't have to worry about having any warranty coverage if it fails after he buys it from you. As far as I know there is no other company that will honor the warranty on their product except to the original owner. It makes it a lot easier to sell a used EVGA video board since it will still be covered under warranty with the Guest RMA program.
Click to expand...

Unless I am mistaken Gigabyte does the same. Well actually the warranty travels with the card so no reduction in warranty despite number of owners. They simply go off the original sale date of the card and apply 3 years from that date.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I was unaware of Gigabyte's policy but EVGA Guest RMA warranty coverage should make any used EVGA video board more valuable. I am shocked that someone would lowball a price like $200 for a GTX-980 FTW. It's probably worth twice that. Too many people short change others for their hardware and then turn it over for a profit.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I was unaware of Gigabyte's policy but EVGA Guest RMA warranty coverage should make any used EVGA video board more valuable. I am shocked that someone would lowball a price like $200 for a GTX-980 FTW. It's probably worth twice that. Too many people short change others for their hardware and then turn it over for a profit.


Is it crappy absolutely. Am I shocked? Not at all. Generally with a new release there is a "fire sale" of people trying to dump "old" hardware for new. Many will sell for whatever they can. Then after the initial rush the resale value increase again stabilizing after a few months after the new hardware is out. It's mainly why if I'm planning to upgrade I wait as long as I can to fight the itch before selling. It's a buyers market right now for sure.


----------



## Tcoppock

I bought a gtx 980 amp omega for under 250 nib.. I will buy a 2nd if i can.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Take a look at this:
> http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance
> 
> The "more powerful than 980's in SLI" claim seems to be true after some overclocking....
> 
> I would think you could get $250 for the 980 still though....


all of those screenshots are just barely above my 980 sli scores (with a hefty overclock), although my graphics score is almost 5000 higher on firestrike. For a single card that isn't bad!

Won't make me sell my 980's for 200$ each though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So I got offered $200 for my 980 FTW edition....it hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do? Ask for more or just keep it and get another 980 FTW and go SLI?
> 
> How is SLI doing in terms of bugs and stuff in games?


I got a second 980 a couple months ago for $400 new and I don't regret it at all. SLI has seemed pretty good so far, seems like most games that don't support it/scale well don't really need it, however I don't play a ton of different games so don't take my word for it

That being said, I'd wait a couple weeks til the 1080 is out and we really know what it'll do and then find someone that'll pay at least 300$ for it


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> all of those screenshots are just barely above my 980 sli scores (with a hefty overclock), although my graphics score is almost 5000 higher on firestrike. For a single card that isn't bad!
> 
> Won't make me sell my 980's for 200$ each though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a second 980 a couple months ago for $400 new and I don't regret it at all. SLI has seemed pretty good so far, seems like most games that don't support it/scale well don't really need it, however I don't play a ton of different games so don't take my word for it
> 
> That being said, I'd wait a couple weeks til the 1080 is out and we really know what it'll do and then find someone that'll pay at least 300$ for it


Thanks for info. Guy keeps offering me and went up only 20 dollars lol. $220 for my 980 FTW.....yeaaaah no thanks lol

I'll just wait until next month and see where it falls in pricing.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Thanks for info. Guy keeps offering me and went up only 20 dollars lol. $220 for my 980 FTW.....yeaaaah no thanks lol
> 
> I'll just wait until next month and see where it falls in pricing.


980 is an Ultra 1080p GPU , there is no Proof or even a hint that 1080 is a full 4K Card. Whats the point of selling the 980?
200$ isn't gonna get you the 1080 , why not just keep the 980 for when you do get the 1080 as a PhysX or Flex Dedicated?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Thanks for info. Guy keeps offering me and went up only 20 dollars lol. $220 for my 980 FTW.....yeaaaah no thanks lol
> 
> I'll just wait until next month and see where it falls in pricing.


Tell him you have an offer of $325 for the card but the person offering to purchase it will not have the money until the first of June....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Some people crazy when it come to low offer's..

I sold mine for 450$ here from 1 week.. but the Brand new of 980 Gaming cost 600$ here...lol

the 970 cost 400$ here , 980 Ti cost 800$ ..









should note the 1060 should be as fast as 980 at max OC.. considering the 1060 is 200$ card the 980 owner's will be in big problem


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some people crazy when it come to low offer's..
> 
> I sold mine for 450$ here from 1 week.. but the Brand new of 980 Gaming cost 600$ here...lol
> 
> the 970 cost 400$ here , 980 Ti cost 800$ ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should note the 1060 should be as fast as 980 at max OC.. considering the 1060 is 200$ card the 980 owner's will be in big problem


I am starting to see new 980's for around $400 and the 980Ti's for a little more than $500. I doubt the 1060 will be as fast as the 980, but we will see.


----------



## Tcoppock

I received my $249.99 GTX 980.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 980 is an Ultra 1080p GPU , there is no Proof or even a hint that 1080 is a full 4K Card. Whats the point of selling the 980?
> 200$ isn't gonna get you the 1080 , why not just keep the 980 for when you do get the 1080 as a PhysX or Flex Dedicated?


980's are not 1080p Ultra setting GPU's. Not in 2016.

I am so utterly disappointed with my 980's performance in 2016 it's ridiculous. Seeing 60's in games on the regular (144hz GSYNC). NOT on Ultra either. 1080p Ultra is 980ti territory. 980's are just not cutting it.

Try playing ROTR or The Division on Ultra and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## dilster97

GTX 980 SLi pulls a good bit over 100FPS in BF4 @Ultra 5760x1080

DiRT Rally is around 60FPS - 80FPS too.

Glad i got i second card and couple more monitors.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am running Far Cry Primal at ultra settings (everything is at max) and I get an average of about 95 FPS and I am only using a single GTX 980.
But my card is overclocked pretty high.

I'll check to see what I get in BF4 when I get home.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 980's are not 1080p Ultra setting GPU's. Not in 2016.
> 
> I am so utterly disappointed with my 980's performance in 2016 it's ridiculous. Seeing 60's in games on the regular (144hz GSYNC). NOT on Ultra either. 1080p Ultra is 980ti territory. 980's are just not cutting it.
> 
> Try playing ROTR or The Division on Ultra and you'll see what I mean.


Division runs great here , Ultra InGame Preset, lowest i've seen is 52


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 980's are not 1080p Ultra setting GPU's. Not in 2016.
> 
> I am so utterly disappointed with my 980's performance in 2016 it's ridiculous. Seeing 60's in games on the regular (144hz GSYNC). NOT on Ultra either. 1080p Ultra is 980ti territory. 980's are just not cutting it.
> 
> Try playing ROTR or The Division on Ultra and you'll see what I mean.


I totally agree with you, I have witnessed it myself that a 980 cannot perform fully on stock clocks in games like The Division, not even GTA V when all it settings are maxed out on 1080p. That is why soon about to trade my 980 with a G1 gaming 980Ti, apparently in my country's gaming community market place the day GTX1080 was revealed everyone started selling their 980Tis to get their hands on the 1000 series .... whenever i tell my friends here that i am about get a 980Ti, they are like no wait for the 1080 to release so prices of old gpus are dropped, i am like no my GPUs price will drop too along with them, although mine is still in warranty from gigabytes official supplier here.

Now coming back to the your post i concur with you 980 cannot perform on ultra high preset on high end games in 2016.


----------



## rudyae86

So this just showed up in here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600243/vc-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-final-specifications-and-launch-presentation/0_50#post_25163033

I'm actualy stoked now lol

And some guy offered me 280 but I asked for 310...told me he will get bavk to me once he has the money.

Many have said that the GTX 98p value is dropping steeply. Of course like some of you have said, they are prying on the weak lol not sure who is making the 980s value for so little?

Is it the sellers or is it the buyers?

Well either way, if i were to sell it for 310...I would be okay with that since i did only pay 400 for it about a year ago.

But with all these rumors about the 1070 and 108p and not knowing everything about them....

Its really hard to know what the real performance of the new cards will be.

I love my gtx 980 FTW but like some of you have said, 2016 games are going to need more horse power.

I am also trying to see if I should go SLI or not. Its just very a very difficult time to know what a person really wants lol.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So this just showed up in here on OCN
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600243/vc-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-final-specifications-and-launch-presentation/0_50#post_25163033
> 
> I'm actualy stoked now lol
> 
> And some guy offered me 280 but I asked for 310...told me he will get bavk to me once he has the money.
> 
> Many have said that the GTX 98p value is dropping steeply. Of course like some of you have said, they are prying on the weak lol not sure who is making the 980s value for so little?
> 
> Is it the sellers or is it the buyers?
> 
> Well either way, if i were to sell it for 310...I would be okay with that since i did only pay 400 for it about a year ago.
> 
> But with all these rumors about the 1070 and 108p and not knowing everything about them....
> 
> Its really hard to know what the real performance of the new cards will be.
> 
> I love my gtx 980 FTW but like some of you have said, 2016 games are going to need more horse power.
> 
> I am also trying to see if I should go SLI or not. Its just very a very difficult time to know what a person really wants lol.


I would do everything in your power to get a 1080 some how. We are in the same position.

I can't wait until 1080ti, my 980 is choking even at 1560/8000. I need a card that will do 1080p Ultra at around 80fps. Pascal should suffice just fine for that.

I'm not selling my 980 however. We are getting around $400 for them here now in Canada. I'd rather keep it.... in fact the card is going to be my first Subzero bench. Already have VR's soldered up to it. Hehe.


----------



## zoson

Simple solution is to play well optimized games. I'm playing the new DOOM at 1440p Ultra. Average around 90FPS gsync on my PG278Q. Once id releases the engine update to support SLI, I'm sure I'll be flying along pegging 144FPS Ultra.
I think it should be repeated that the 9xx series gpus will be the first to be able to fully take advantage of DX12/Vulkan, so there's a lot of performance hiding in our GPUs. I'll be sticking with my 980 SLI and skipping the 10xx series.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I am so happy with my 980 SLI performance I invested in some EK waterblocks and plan to have them for a long time to come. Don't let someone tell you they are worthless and try to talk you into selling them for pennies on the dollar. As with all new technology, there are bound to be some glitches with the 1080 and similar Pascal boards and I wouldn't be totally surprised if the people who sold their 980 boards just to have the latest and greatest didn't have some second thoughts about their 'upgrade'.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Simple solution is to play well optimized games. I'm playing the new DOOM at 1440p Ultra. Average around 90FPS gsync on my PG278Q. Once id releases the engine update to support SLI, I'm sure I'll be flying along pegging 144FPS Ultra.
> I think it should be repeated that the 9xx series gpus will be the first to be able to fully take advantage of DX12/Vulkan, so there's a lot of performance hiding in our GPUs. I'll be sticking with my 980 SLI and skipping the 10xx series.


What's up zoson, love your 980 bioses man. I'd like to say thanks for your time making them.

I thought about doing the same thing, however I've already bought a bunch of games I can't play well. 144hz with a single 980 in 2016 isint cutting it for me.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> What's up zoson, love your 980 bioses man. I'd like to say thanks for your time making them.
> 
> I thought about doing the same thing, however I've already bought a bunch of games I can't play well. 144hz with a single 980 in 2016 isint cutting it for me.


You're welcome. I'm glad to help people get some free performance!








I think the question you should be asking in this situation is if the 70-80% performance increase from SLI will help with most of the games you recently purchased. If the answer is yes, you can save yourself a bunch of money by buying a second hand 980 off someone upgrading to a 1070 or 1080. I've already seen people selling 980s for under $300. Seems silly to me since my 980SLI outperforms a single 1080 on every one of the benches that's been released so far.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, the prices should stabilize once this crazy hype train clams down. I'm toying about selling my 980 STRIX, but since I have the water block I may just stick it into my Dad's build I am doing this year.


----------



## Mr-Dark

First GTX 1080 review out!

http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


----------



## obikenobi27

All this hype around the 1000 series cards. I'm going to follow my usual 3 - 4 generation upgrade path.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> All this hype around the 1000 series cards. I'm going to follow my usual 3 - 4 generation upgrade path.


Well if the numbers posted above are true then the hype is fairly well deserved. Two 980s in sli should run most all games at4k maxed out. That's quite the jump considering two TIs struggle hard with this on some of the newer games.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I'm waiting for Volta. No reason for me to dump a matched pair of perfectly good GPU for this. Just my opinion. I don't need any extra horsepower at the moment. Most of my games run maxed out on a single 980. SLI really puts my frame rates up there at 1080p. My eyes aren't good enough at my age to justify any 4k monitors. I am very happy with my VG248QE. Never any screen tearing either.


----------



## rudyae86

Some benchmarks have showed that 2 980s in SLI outperform a 1080...therefore putting that statement of the 1080 being faster.

I think if you already have 2 980s...you are best to wait u til the 1080 ti comes out.

Just yesterday, I sold my 980 FTW for $300 which wasnt bad...considering that the 1070 might match 980 Ti performance levels or close to them for a cheap price.

Im pretty sure a GTX 980s will sell for 300 tops.

People shouldnt have gone so low to sell them for 200 and should have hold ground in the 300 range.

We also need to consider that AMD is rumored to release a 300 dollar card that might match 980 Ti performance levels....so therefore a 980s value will drop either way.

So if you have a 980 and thinking about selling it...dont sell it for 200...try and sell it for 300 to 350 right now.


----------



## KillerBee33

I think this deserves a 1080








http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Liquid-Cooling-Computer-CA-1E7-00M1WN-00/dp/B015U7LXO4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1463465179&sr=8-1&keywords=Thermaltake+Core+P5&linkCode=sl1&tag=geforcom0b-20&linkId=5f438b19c040732923b70112bb9df7cd


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I think this deserves a 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Liquid-Cooling-Computer-CA-1E7-00M1WN-00/dp/B015U7LXO4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1463465179&sr=8-1&keywords=Thermaltake+Core+P5&linkCode=sl1&tag=geforcom0b-20&linkId=5f438b19c040732923b70112bb9df7cd


I'm waiting for the day when they have an enclosed case that has transparent panels all the way around. I personally do not like the open air cases. Not enough positive airflow pressure to keeps down ,y PC temps in my home and definitely to much open space for dust to get through. Yes it is very dusty here.
I have an air filter thingy that runs 24/7 in my room and my PC still gets covered in dust. Yes it is loud compared to anything else but it is easy to deal with when it cuts the dust particles down to less than half. I have filters all around my case and most of the open areas sealed off. It all helps with the dust but does not get rid of it completely.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I'm waiting for the day when they have an enclosed case that has transparent panels all the way around. I personally do not like the open air cases. Not enough positive airflow pressure to keeps down ,y PC temps in my home and definitely to much open space for dust to get through. Yes it is very dusty here.
> I have an air filter thingy that runs 24/7 in my room and my PC still gets covered in dust. Yes it is loud compared to anything else but it is easy to deal with when it cuts the dust particles down to less than half. I have filters all around my case and most of the open areas sealed off. It all helps with the dust but does not get rid of it completely.


Transparent all around you say ?







Something like that?
http://www.techspot.com/review/794-in-win-tou/


----------



## SauronTheGreat

so today i traded my gigabyte 980 g1 with a 980Ti g1, its fine and everything but my 980 was maximum 75C on full load in GTAV and DOOM 2016 while my new 980Ti is 79C max .... why is that ? although i applied on my 980 the GC gelid extreme TIM, which is like the best TIM , while my new card has the gigabyte TIM .... i am so confused :S


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so today i traded my gigabyte 980 g1 with a 980Ti g1, its fine and everything but my 980 was maximum 75C on full load in GTAV and DOOM 2016 while my new 980Ti is 79C max .... why is that ? although i applied on my 980 the GC gelid extreme TIM, which is like the best TIM , while my new card has the gigabyte TIM .... i am so confused :S


It's simple..... it's the same cooler but handling more power, so the temp is higher


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's simple..... it's the same cooler but handling more power, so the temp is higher


sad :'(


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> sad :'(


Nothing to be sad about..... you got a 30% + PERFORMANCE INCREASE and a 4c temp increase. That's peanuts... just turn the fan up 10% higher and you'll be back at 75c


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Nothing to be sad about..... you got a 30% + PERFORMANCE INCREASE and a 4c temp increase. That's peanuts... just turn the fan up 10% higher and you'll be back at 75c


ok i will, i think i am also gonna apply the GC gelid extreme too


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I sold my 980 G1s for 400 each last monday. Only need to add 100usd to get myself a 1080. My 980Ti will do it for now until the cheaper cards with plastic blowertype coolers come out.
No need to pay the premium as im getting a ek block for it.

I got 2x 980 g1 blocks + backplates from EK. I dont have the screws, but if someone wants em and want to pay shipping they could get em for free. (I live in Norway FYI).

And before someone says the the 980T is a good card. 1080 is still better than my 980Ti 1500/2000. And i need the 980Ti to folding as i've sold my 980s. I cant sell something without replacing it. So i would need a new GPU anyhow in my personal rig.

Got a 4770 for 70USD. So that + 980Ti = ultime folding/lan machine. My rig is too heavy.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so today i traded my gigabyte 980 g1 with a 980Ti g1, its fine and everything but my 980 was maximum 75C on full load in GTAV and DOOM 2016 while my new 980Ti is 79C max .... why is that ? although i applied on my 980 the GC gelid extreme TIM, which is like the best TIM , while my new card has the gigabyte TIM .... i am so confused :S


Tis are toasty. Darn things dump more heat than my OG Titans did. At least these puppies can haul butt though.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I sold my 980 G1s for 400 each last monday. Only need to add 100usd to get myself a 1080. My 980Ti will do it for now until the cheaper cards with plastic blowertype coolers come out.
> No need to pay the premium as im getting a ek block for it.
> 
> I got 2x 980 g1 blocks + backplates from EK. I dont have the screws, but if someone wants em and want to pay shipping they could get em for free. (I live in Norway FYI).
> 
> And before someone says the the 980T is a good card. 1080 is still better than my 980Ti 1500/2000. And i need the 980Ti to folding as i've sold my 980s. I cant sell something without replacing it. So i would need a new GPU anyhow in my personal rig.
> 
> Got a 4770 for 70USD. So that + 980Ti = ultime folding/lan machine. My rig is too heavy.


$400 USD? You sold them really well considering how low they are paying for the 980s. Sold my 980 FTW for $300 USD but didnt lose much since I paid last year for it almost $400...so I didnt feel as bad when selling it.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Transparent all around you say ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that?
> http://www.techspot.com/review/794-in-win-tou/


That is a nice case but it is missing some features and it costs $800!
I may be looking for a new case soon. my Phantom 820 is a nice case but I wonder if I can find something better that is about as low in cost. I got mine for less than $200.

If anyone has any suggestions on a good full tower case I would be interested.
My criteria:
1. Full side window with ventilation and mounts for a side fan. Though this may not be important as I plan on getting the 1080 or the 1080Ti with the water block already installed.
2. It needs to have at least 3 external drive bays. One is for my OC panel (Asus Rampage IV Black ed) and another is for my Blu Ray drive. I will need a third for a possible hue unit for internal case lighting.
3. Excellent cable management,
4 Good or better airflow. The airflow is not as important but I need to be able to install 3 rads. One 240mm on the bottom, a 240 or even a 360 on top and a small 120/140 on the back


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is a nice case but it is missing some features and it costs $800!
> I may be looking for a new case soon. my Phantom 820 is a nice case but I wonder if I can find something better that is about as low in cost. I got mine for less than $200.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on a good full tower case I would be interested.
> My criteria:
> 1. Full side window with ventilation and mounts for a side fan. Though this may not be important as I plan on getting the 1080 or the 1080Ti with the water block already installed.
> 2. It needs to have at least 3 external drive bays. One is for my OC panel (Asus Rampage IV Black ed) and another is for my Blu Ray drive. I will need a third for a possible hue unit for internal case lighting.
> 3. Excellent cable management,
> 4 Good or better airflow. The airflow is not as important but I need to be able to install 3 rads. One 240mm on the bottom, a 240 or even a 360 on top and a small 120/140 on the back


Take a look at the air 540. A very simple mod can allow you to hold three radiators and cable management is excellent. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Take a look at the air 540. A very simple mod can allow you to hold three radiators and cable management is excellent. Just a suggestion.


Currently housing my new Strix GTX 980 in an Air 540. Love the case. I will upload pics tomorrow if I get a chance to take some that aren't on my cellphone.

Already considering buying a second card.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Take a look at the air 540. A very simple mod can allow you to hold three radiators and cable management is excellent. Just a suggestion.


That is a nice case. At first it didn't look as though it could handle an EATX MB. The only issue I have with it is it only has 2 external drive bays. Otherwise it looks like it would be perfect.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Take a look at the air 540. A very simple mod can allow you to hold three radiators and cable management is excellent. Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice case. At first it didn't look as though it could handle an EATX MB. The only issue I have with it is it only has 2 external drive bays. Otherwise it looks like it would be perfect.
Click to expand...

Well if you are getting the hue+ you won't need the third drive bay since it is the size of the 2.5" HDD. Very easy to hide it in the rear portion of the case.

Here is a pic of mine.


They make complete filter kits for it to eliminate any dust and the lower HDD holders can be cut out very easy to house a third 240mm or 360mm rad to run 3 rads. Amazon also sells a stand that ends up working perfectly for it. If interested I'll dig around and find the one I purchased. You can also buy an additional clear panel for the other side of you want. In the price range it's the best case by far IMO.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Well if you are getting the hue+ you won't need the third drive bay since it is the size of the 2.5" HDD. Very easy to hide it in the rear portion of the case.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> They make complete filter kits for it to eliminate any dust and the lower HDD holders can be cut out very easy to house a third 240mm or 360mm rad to run 3 rads. Amazon also sells a stand that ends up working perfectly for it. If interested I'll dig around and find the one I purchased. You can also buy an additional clear panel for the other side of you want. In the price range it's the best case by far IMO.


I did not know they had a hue+. I was thinking of the original hue. That would work.

Does the Air 540 come with an SD card reader? The two bays would be used for my OC panel and my Blu Ray drive and I still need a SD card slot.
I do like the idea of a window on the other side but I am not that good with managing all the cables that run behind the MB....lol.

BTW nice set up there. I like the blue!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Well if you are getting the hue+ you won't need the third drive bay since it is the size of the 2.5" HDD. Very easy to hide it in the rear portion of the case.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> They make complete filter kits for it to eliminate any dust and the lower HDD holders can be cut out very easy to house a third 240mm or 360mm rad to run 3 rads. Amazon also sells a stand that ends up working perfectly for it. If interested I'll dig around and find the one I purchased. You can also buy an additional clear panel for the other side of you want. In the price range it's the best case by far IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know they had a hue+. I was thinking of the original hue. That would work.
> 
> Does the Air 540 come with an SD card reader? The two bays would be used for my OC panel and my Blu Ray drive and I still need a SD card slot.
> I do like the idea of a window on the other side but I am not that good with managing all the cables that run behind the MB....lol.
> 
> BTW nice set up there. I like the blue!
Click to expand...

Thanks man! It does not have an SD card slot but you can always buy something like this to get by.

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Tripp_Lite_USB_3.0_SuperSpeed_SDXC_Memory_Card_Media_Reader_Writer/U352-000-SD-R/p/2127976?gclid=CMHZ_Oak58wCFRCOaQodbYEPcg


----------



## KillerBee33

How about this?
Phanteks Evolv ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case Sandblasted Aluminum
http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-ATX.html
Or this, my next build will be INWIN or a Wall Mount








https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/805


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks man! It does not have an SD card slot but you can always buy something like this to get by.
> 
> http://www.superwarehouse.com/Tripp_Lite_USB_3.0_SuperSpeed_SDXC_Memory_Card_Media_Reader_Writer/U352-000-SD-R/p/2127976?gclid=CMHZ_Oak58wCFRCOaQodbYEPcg


Therein lies another problem I discovered earlier. I use 4 of the 6 top panel USB connectors most of the time and and 3 of them all the time. I really like that case but it just does not fit the bill for me.

I really like width of the case with all the other components on the other side of the case and the front all for air flow over the MB.

Are there any other cases like the 540 but with more of the options I am looking for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> How about this?
> Phanteks Evolv ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case Sandblasted Aluminum
> http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-ATX.html
> Or this, my next build will be INWIN or a Wall Mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/805


I need a full tower.
The In Win cases are nice and found 2 possibilities in the 707 and the GRone. But as I said above a case like the 540 would suit me better.

TBH the GRone is a little extravagant on the outside for me. This time I would prefer something that is more refined and has a smoother look to it, Like the 707.


----------



## KillerBee33

The 707 seems to be only with RED outlines







and the GRone ....well that's just looks like something they use to make in the 90's







Too Busy








How about Corsair ?
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-clear-600c-inverse-atx-full-tower-case


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> the 707 seems to be only with RED outlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the GRone ....well that's just looks like something they use to make in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Busy
> The 707 seems to be only with RED outlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the GRone ....well that's just looks like something they use to make in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Busy


Yeah I noticed those.
My wish...
It would be nice to have a case that looks nice and clean on the outside with no real bling, except for small lines of clear plastic where the LEDs can show through.
A case that has at least 4 external drive bays, has the capability to fit at least 3 rads on the inside without losing any of the other features.
A case that has SSD mounts in addition to the normal HDD mounts and the internals (drive bays and what not) are configurable (one can move them around).
It has an SD card slot and at least 4 USB ports on the front panel.
A case with the dimensions and airflow of the Air 540.
And it is not to expensive!
If they came out with a new Air 540 but with the options above I would be sold in a heartbeat.
Bonus: A case wrapped in clear plastic, acrylic, or even glass (though it would be to expensive) where some of it is tinted.

I know, but we are allowed to have wishes right?

Anyways. I apologize for going way off topic on this thread.

I do thoroughly enjoy my OC'd GTX 980, but I am looking at the upcoming 1080's now..... How long after the initial launch of the 980's did the 980Ti's come out?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah I noticed those.
> My wish...
> It would be nice to have a case that looks nice and clean on the outside with no real bling, except for small lines of clear plastic where the LEDs can show through.
> A case that has at least 4 external drive bays, has the capability to fit at least 3 rads on the inside without losing any of the other features.
> A case that has SSD mounts in addition to the normal HDD mounts and the internals (drive bays and what not) are configurable (one can move them around).
> It has an SD card slot and at least 4 USB ports on the front panel.
> A case with the dimensions and airflow of the Air 540.
> And it is not to expensive!
> If they came out with a new Air 540 but with the options above I would be sold in a heartbeat.
> Bonus: A case wrapped in clear plastic, acrylic, or even glass (though it would be to expensive) where some of it is tinted.
> 
> I know, but we are allowed to have wishes right?
> 
> Anyways. I apologize for going way off topic on this thread.
> 
> I do thoroughly enjoy my OC'd GTX 980, but I am looking at the upcoming 1080's now..... How long after the initial launch of the 980's did the 980Ti's come out?


i'd say 8 months after 980
Still happy with the 980 and we already know 1080 can't handle full 2160P on it's own , i say no reason to upgrade just yet. Also doing 7Nights 12 Hours a Night for the next month or so, no time to even turn on my PC


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> the 707 seems to be only with RED outlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the GRone ....well that's just looks like something they use to make in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Busy
> The 707 seems to be only with RED outlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the GRone ....well that's just looks like something they use to make in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed those.
> My wish...
> It would be nice to have a case that looks nice and clean on the outside with no real bling, except for small lines of clear plastic where the LEDs can show through.
> A case that has at least 4 external drive bays, has the capability to fit at least 3 rads on the inside without losing any of the other features.
> A case that has SSD mounts in addition to the normal HDD mounts and the internals (drive bays and what not) are configurable (one can move them around).
> It has an SD card slot and at least 4 USB ports on the front panel.
> A case with the dimensions and airflow of the Air 540.
> And it is not to expensive!
> If they came out with a new Air 540 but with the options above I would be sold in a heartbeat.
> Bonus: A case wrapped in clear plastic, acrylic, or even glass (though it would be to expensive) where some of it is tinted.
> 
> I know, but we are allowed to have wishes right?
> 
> Anyways. I apologize for going way off topic on this thread.
> 
> I do thoroughly enjoy my OC'd GTX 980, but I am looking at the upcoming 1080's now..... How long after the initial launch of the 980's did the 980Ti's come out?
Click to expand...

I still would go 540 then add a USB 3.0 hub to the front or back and then all problems solved.


----------



## KillerBee33

I like the 540 bcz. its plastic and has 2 colors, Things i would do with High Heat , Green SprayPaint


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I still would go 540 then add a USB 3.0 hub to the front or back and then all problems solved.


Not really a good option. To many wires as is coming out the back. The 540 is still an option but not for this build. Maybe in the future if I go X99 and don't get an Asus board that does not use the OC panel. If I do that then I would probably get one of those high end fan controllers that so many people highly recommend (forget what it is called at this time), for that I would need another bay external anyway.

But then again there are so many other options than an EATX board.....decisions......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I like the 540 bcz. its plastic and has 2 colors, Things i would do with High Heat , Green SprayPaint


LOL!

But Green?! I bet it would look awesome. If you do this you must post pics and message me about it....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Not really a good option. To many wires as is coming out the back. The 540 is still an option but not for this build. Maybe in the future if I go X99 and don't get an Asus board that does not use the OC panel. If I do that then I would probably get one of those high end fan controllers that so many people highly recommend (forget what it is called at this time), for that I would need another bay external anyway.
> 
> But then again there are so many other options than an EATX board.....decisions......
> LOL!
> 
> But Green?! I bet it would look awesome. If you do this you must post pics and message me about it....


I'm not planing on getting it but IDEA still there







Plastic cases with 2 parts are meant to be customized.
540 looks like fun and comes in two colors








You can repaint this to anything you want









LOL would paint a BIG green nVidia logo on the closed side


----------



## KillerBee33

This is what i've been waiting for







if 1080 can do that then Ti or Titan should be a full 4K on a single GPU








I still say worth the wait.


----------



## zoson

I just moved from my Lian Li PC-A10B into a Cubitek Magic Cube AIO... I'm loving it.
http://s144.photobucket.com/user/zoson/media/LGA2011-3/IMG_3919_zps0bvmtcsx.jpg.html

Once I get a slim fan for the top I'll be able to move that rad bolted to the back of the case moved internal.


----------



## frasderp

Hey guys, I desperately need some help...

I recently flashed both my Gigabyte Reference 980's using the first card's BIOS, and modifying the tables.

I no longer can get SLI working. Has anyone seen this problem and can offer any ideas...?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frasderp*
> 
> Hey guys, I desperately need some help...
> 
> I recently flashed both my Gigabyte Reference 980's using the first card's BIOS, and modifying the tables.
> 
> I no longer can get SLI working. Has anyone seen this problem and can offer any ideas...?


Wrong bios on the second card? Try using each card separetly , see if both work..


----------



## n3xuz

finally after 1 year of problems with my GTX980 nearly pulling my hair i found out whats crashing my driver now and then, its been MSI Afterburner and EVGA PrescionX software if its just running not even OCing the card it crashes the driver for no appernt reasons but now im using nVidia Inspector and pushing my Hydro copper GTX980with for the moment

Core Offset +100MHz, Totaling 1391MHz and boosting to 1492MHz but under 3Dmark it was boosting up to 1560MHz even so prolly can take out even more of the card









Memory offset +495MHz

Power Limit 124%

OV +50mV

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/c494x


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> finally after 1 year of problems with my GTX980 nearly pulling my hair i found out whats crashing my driver now and then, its been MSI Afterburner and EVGA PrescionX software if its just running not even OCing the card it crashes the driver for no appernt reasons but now im using nVidia Inspector and pushing my Hydro copper GTX980with for the moment
> 
> Core Offset +100MHz, Totaling 1391MHz and boosting to 1492MHz but under 3Dmark it was boosting up to 1560MHz even so prolly can take out even more of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory offset +495MHz
> 
> Power Limit 124%
> 
> OV +50mV
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/c494x


Did you have both precision X and MSI Afterburner installed?
Having both of those installed at the same time has been known to cause conflicts and crashes with the video cards.


----------



## n3xuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Did you have both precision X and MSI Afterburner installed?
> Having both of those installed at the same time has been known to cause conflicts and crashes with the video cards.


nope had them seperate as i know that having both can be problems so only thing working ftm is nv inspector, well see how long i will bother with this card anyway with the 1080 coming or well waiting atleast for the TI version of the 1080 and smack a waterblock on it


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3xuz*
> 
> nope had them seperate as i know that having both can be problems so only thing working ftm is nv inspector, well see how long i will bother with this card anyway with the 1080 coming or well waiting atleast for the TI version of the 1080 and smack a waterblock on it


Considering that there are already 1080s with waterblocks on them for sale (at least from MSI) I hope that they will have the same for the 1080Tis when they come out. I am also awaiting for one of those. Hopefully they will not take as long as they did with the 980 Tis to come out.
Speaking of sites that are selling the 1080s now, anyone know why the EVGA site is down? I can order an EVGA 1080 from Amazon but the EVGA site has this message:
Quote:


> We're sorry, there appears to be an internet connection problem to our website. We are looking into this and hope to have a resolution soon.


----------



## Zuhl3156

A long time ago someone rufused to believe my claim of Core Clock speeds higher than 1600 MHz without proof. I finally got around to snapping a pic of my monitor while I was running my benchmarks again after overclocking my CPU to 4.7 GHz. I know it's been a while but here is your proof...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Not really a good option. To many wires as is coming out the back. The 540 is still an option but not for this build. Maybe in the future if I go X99 and don't get an Asus board that does not use the OC panel. If I do that then I would probably get one of those high end fan controllers that so many people highly recommend (forget what it is called at this time), for that I would need another bay external anyway.
> 
> But then again there are so many other options than an EATX board.....decisions......
> LOL!
> 
> But Green?! I bet it would look awesome. If you do this you must post pics and message me about it....


Ugh Air 540.... worst case I've ever bought. If you plan to custom watercooler definitely don't bother.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, if you get lucky. There are some that go that high.

Got one crazy peep in TC who got one folding at or near 1600MHz. Then currently the peep trying to do BOINC units at 1604MHz. Talk about pushing a card hard.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, if you get lucky. There are some that go that high.
> 
> Got one crazy peep in TC who got one folding at or near 1600MHz. Then currently the peep trying to do BOINC units at 1604MHz. Talk about pushing a card hard.


I used to Fold at 1600 MHz but then I started getting weird 'Energy Array Buffer' file failed to download errors and backed it down to 1580 MHz. I don't think it was my boards being unstable anyway. I think it was a problem with Stanford's servers because others were getting the same failures. I have since given up Folding altogether until some questions are answered and some changes are made at their forums.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Ugh Air 540.... worst case I've ever bought. If you plan to custom watercooler definitely don't bother.


Oh wow. Thanks for that as I am into custom water cooling. Well mostly custom. I get a customizable AIO and change parts as I see fit.

Do you have any suggestions for a Cube case like the air 540 that might work?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Oh wow. Thanks for that as I am into custom water cooling. Well mostly custom. I get a customizable AIO and change parts as I see fit.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for a Cube case like the air 540 that might work?


Core X9 or Caselabs S8.

Nothing else really even compares.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Core X9 or Caselabs S8.
> 
> Nothing else really even compares.


Thanks! I like the Core X9 better as it is more in the range of what I want to spend. I will have to look more closely at it later this week when I have time. I was hoping more for one where the MB didn't lay flat but it might be interesting to try that. Thanks again!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Thanks! I like the Core X9 better as it is more in the range of what I want to spend. I will have to look more closely at it later this week when I have time. I was hoping more for one where the MB didn't lay flat but it might be interesting to try that. Thanks again!


Not problem man, glad I could help.

I picked up the Core X9 myself a few months ago. Great case for the price, Caselabs is the best though. Couldn't afford it this time around.

One day.... hehe.

*edit*

I ended up liking the mobo being flat myself, really easy to work with and the X9 has a removable tray for the mobo too. ;-)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Not problem man, glad I could help.
> 
> I picked up the Core X9 myself a few months ago. Great case for the price, Caselabs is the best though. Couldn't afford it this time around.
> 
> One day.... hehe.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I ended up liking the mobo being flat myself, really easy to work with and the X9 has a removable tray for the mobo too. ;-)


Awesome. I am trying to mod my Phantom 820 now as it is. I want to add a (15mm thin )fan that blows on the back of the MB directly on the CPU back plate and I have the full window side door that I want to add a clear 140mm fan that blows directly on my GTX 980. I am running into the issue of what to use to cut the sheet metal and clear plastic window without doing any damage to the surrounding area......
Have you seen this Lian Li D600 case? That is a sweet case and if I had the money I would probably own it.....

But the best thing about laying the MB flat like that is you can see the face of the GPU much better..


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome. I am trying to mod my Phantom 820 now as it is. I want to add a (15mm thin )fan that blows on the back of the MB directly on the CPU back plate and I have the full window side door that I want to add a clear 140mm fan that blows directly on my GTX 980. I am running into the issue of what to use to cut the sheet metal and clear plastic window without doing any damage to the surrounding area......
> Have you seen this Lian Li D600 case? That is a sweet case and if I had the money I would probably own it.....
> 
> But the best thing about laying the MB flat like that is you can see the face of the GPU much better..


You really won't get much benefit from blowing air on the CPU backplate.

I'd say no benefit really. GPU depends on your case.. I'd rig up a 140mm just to test temperature differences to see if it's even worth it. I've never once had a decrease in temps blowing air with an extra side fan.

Then again I build with proper air flow always. In fact.... everytime I've tried it it increases temps as it blocks the original airflow by blowing air down at it. If you built your case for proper airflow a side fan is usually useless.

Haha yeah that Lian-Li is nice. Finally going all black with their cases heh.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You really won't get much benefit from blowing air on the CPU backplate.
> 
> I'd say no benefit really. GPU depends on your case.. I'd rig up a 140mm just to test temperature differences to see if it's even worth it. I've never once had a decrease in temps blowing air with an extra side fan.
> 
> Then again I build with proper air flow always. In fact.... everytime I've tried it it increases temps as it blocks the original airflow by blowing air down at it. If you built your case for proper airflow a side fan is usually useless.
> 
> Haha yeah that Lian-Li is nice. Finally going all black with their cases heh.


Well going from the standard side door with a fan in it to the full window side door with no fan my temps went up 5 degrees. So I need to at least put a fan in there. I have every other fan slot in this case occupied with a fan so that is my only option.

I have heard from others that a fan blowing on the backplate of the CPU does help in some cases. A while back when I was trying to get past my OC wall with this 4930k someone mentioned to try that and see if it helps with the temps. Though to be honest my temps are normal if not pretty good for my low OC. I only qet 4.3 ghz on this chip as no matter what I do 4.4 ghz gives me a bsod within minutes of testing. But I am adding the fan behind the CPU just to do it. It may or may not make any real difference but I want to test it out.

OTH my GTC 980 OC's like a beast. I may not get the highest OC on this card but hitting 1558 mhz is pretty good for a stock ACX 2.0 cooler. I run it between 1507 to 1533 for normal games and it only hits 72 to 75 degrees on the higher end games. I have to lower it to only about 100mhz above stock for Ashes of the SIngularity otherwise it crashes the display driver.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Well going from the standard side door with a fan in it to the full window side door with no fan my temps went up 5 degrees. So I need to at least put a fan in there. I have every other fan slot in this case occupied with a fan so that is my only option.
> 
> I have heard from others that a fan blowing on the backplate of the CPU does help in some cases. A while back when I was trying to get past my OC wall with this 4930k someone mentioned to try that and see if it helps with the temps. Though to be honest my temps are normal if not pretty good for my low OC. I only qet 4.3 ghz on this chip as no matter what I do 4.4 ghz gives me a bsod within minutes of testing. But I am adding the fan behind the CPU just to do it. It may or may not make any real difference but I want to test it out.
> 
> OTH my GTC 980 OC's like a beast. I may not get the highest OC on this card but hitting 1558 mhz is pretty good for a stock ACX 2.0 cooler. I run it between 1507 to 1533 for normal games and it only hits 72 to 75 degrees on the higher end games. I have to lower it to only about 100mhz above stock for Ashes of the SIngularity otherwise it crashes the display driver.


Still refusing to get one of these huh? That 60$ may save you a headache








https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464825434&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+hybrid+cooler


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Still refusing to get one of these huh? That 60$ may save you a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464825434&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+hybrid+cooler


I am holding out for a 1080 Ti with a water block so buying tha cooler would be a waste of money. Besides I contacted EVGA on that specific cooler and they do not recommend it for my specific card (I have the ACX 2.0). For one it does not cool the VRM so I would have to get a Kraken G10 or something of the like to go with that cooler.

My GTX 980 runs fine. It is my CPU that gets 5 degrees hotter without the side door fan installed. I want to try it with just the Prolimatech Vortex 12 blowing on the back of my CPU first as I prefer to leave the side window untouched. But I am having trouble finding a good method on cutting a 120mm circle out of the back panel with my dremel.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> A long time ago someone rufused to believe my claim of Core Clock speeds higher than 1600 MHz without proof. I finally got around to snapping a pic of my monitor while I was running my benchmarks again after overclocking my CPU to 4.7 GHz. I know it's been a while but here is your proof...


my bro just got a 980 last week it does 1550 game stable on air, tested 1600 on valley and it passed

ASIC is 81, probs more juice left in it shame he aint got the means to watercool


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my bro just got a 980 last week it does 1550 game stable on air, tested 1600 on valley and it passed
> 
> ASIC is 81, probs more juice left in it shame he aint got the means to watercool


Building a custom loop was the best thing I ever did. I am glad I made the leap. I consider it money well spent and not as hard or as expensive as I had though it would be. Updated pics and benchmarks here: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=34135
I'll get around to updating things here pretty soon.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Hey, what's the best custom BIOS for the EVGA GTX980 ACX2.0 SC right now? skyn3t's BIOS is missing from OP

I'm looking to unlock the vCore limit, I can hit over 1500MHz with the stock BIOS, but vCore doesn't give me anything more than 1.256v no matter what I move the vCore slider in Afterburner to


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Hey, what's the best custom BIOS for the EVGA GTX980 ACX2.0 SC right now? skyn3t's BIOS is missing from OP
> 
> I'm looking to unlock the vCore limit, I can hit over 1500MHz with the stock BIOS, but vCore doesn't give me anything more than 1.256v no matter what I move the vCore slider in Afterburner to


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24980_20#post_25238352

Did you try upping the core?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Hey, what's the best custom BIOS for the EVGA GTX980 ACX2.0 SC right now? skyn3t's BIOS is missing from OP
> 
> I'm looking to unlock the vCore limit, I can hit over 1500MHz with the stock BIOS, but vCore doesn't give me anything more than 1.256v no matter what I move the vCore slider in Afterburner to


Best thing to do is to find someone who can unlock your Voltage and TDP on your original VBIOS. Those are the only changes I had made to mine.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24980_20#post_25238352
> 
> Did you try upping the core?


I use afterburner but the BIOS prevents any higher than 1.256v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Best thing to do is to find someone who can unlock your Voltage and TDP on your original VBIOS. Those are the only changes I had made to mine.


Thanks, is it an easy job if for first time BIOS modding? I know which tools to use, but there seems to be an awful lot to change for just those couple of mods


----------



## Zuhl3156

I had someone do mine because I am just too old to be learning new tricks. He did a real work of art in my opinion. He made sure that the settings in each panel were matched to the changes he made and it works like a champ. I can upload a copy of it if you want and then you can copy down the settings he entered and put the same settings in your BIOS. The only thing I notice is that the Voltage slider in Afterburner is locked but I don't need it anyway.


----------



## KillerBee33

@BitsandBytez this is your best bet, ask Mr_Dark








http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/5910


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I had someone do mine because I am just too old to be learning new tricks. He did a real work of art in my opinion. He made sure that the settings in each panel were matched to the changes he made and it works like a champ. I can upload a copy of it if you want and then you can copy down the settings he entered and put the same settings in your BIOS. The only thing I notice is that the Voltage slider in Afterburner is locked but I don't need it anyway.


Yea, I think I'd probably be a bit wary of trying it myself tbh, thanks though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @BitsandBytez this is your best bet, ask Mr_Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/5910


Thanks, I`ll give him a shout


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> I use afterburner but the BIOS prevents any higher than 1.256v
> Thanks, is it an easy job if for first time BIOS modding? I know which tools to use, but there seems to be an awful lot to change for just those couple of mods


Go to this thread and read the first post as it tells you how to extract your bios from the video card. Then post that asking Mr-Dark if he will mod it for you. He is a good guy and helps out if you have any problems.

If you have issues extracting your bios just ask and someone will help. This thread is filled with very helpful people.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Go to this thread and read the first post as it tells you how to extract your bios from the video card. Then post that asking Mr-Dark if he will mod it for you. He is a good guy and helps out if you have any problems.
> 
> If you have issues extracting your bios just ask and someone will help. This thread is filled with very helpful people.


Already done, cheers


----------



## madwolfa

So are you guys holding to your 980s or looking to upgrade? I'm gaming at 1440p/60hz and don't feel the pressure yet, but the temptation is strong.. however, 1080 FE are just so overpriced... and I need that blower for my mATX build.

Also might as well just wait for a 1080Ti this time around...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So are you guys holding to your 980s or looking to upgrade? I'm gaming at 1440p/60hz and don't feel the pressure yet, but the temptation is strong.. however, 1080 FE are just so overpriced... and I need that blower for my mATX build.
> 
> Also might as well just wait for a 1080Ti this time around...


I am holding out for the 1080Ti with a waterblock. I just hope they do not take as long as the 980Ti's did to come out.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So are you guys holding to your 980s or looking to upgrade? I'm gaming at 1440p/60hz and don't feel the pressure yet, but the temptation is strong.. however, 1080 FE are just so overpriced... and I need that blower for my mATX build.
> 
> Also might as well just wait for a 1080Ti this time around...


I'm good for now and I finally invested in some EK waterblocks so I am good for now. I think I'll wait for the Volta GTX-1180 ti.


----------



## KillerBee33

Got this instead of 1080







any owners here?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So are you guys holding to your 980s or looking to upgrade? I'm gaming at 1440p/60hz and don't feel the pressure yet, but the temptation is strong.. however, 1080 FE are just so overpriced... and I need that blower for my mATX build.
> 
> Also might as well just wait for a 1080Ti this time around...


I'll be holding out for the moment, as I figure I should get my new monitors and a Vive first... Plus also get my vr rig set up. Then I'll look into upgrading, if for some reason two GTX 980's won't do the trick (since I'll have two "spare" ones that would have been taken out of our gaming rigs by that point)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Got this instead of 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any owners here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am not really interested in VR as there are many issues and "headaches" involved. I played some VR games way back in the late 90's and the flight combat one was awesome, but left me a bit dizzy after only 15 minutes of play.

I am hoping to one day get involved with the AR headsets like the MS Hololens. That is something that I believe can have a much greater potential than VR to include a future gen of mobile gaming.....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not really interested in VR as there are many issues and "headaches" involved. I played some VR games way back in the late 90's and the flight combat one was awesome, but left me a bit dizzy after only 15 minutes of play.
> 
> I am hoping to one day get involved with the AR headsets like the MS Hololens. That is something that I believe can have a much greater potential than VR to include a future gen of mobile gaming.....


This is not Up to date list , List inside VorpX is larger and gets bigger everyday








These are all Oculus VR
http://www.vorpx.com/supported-games/
Headache disapears on day 3







after that Pure Fun


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This is not Up to date list , List inside VorpX is larger and gets bigger everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all Oculus VR
> http://www.vorpx.com/supported-games/
> Headache disapears on day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after that Pure Fun


Yeah there are some great games on the list. But I am not that much into VR as it is not a thing with me. Maybe in due time when and if I have the money to spare above the rest of my hobby wants (like a water cooled 1080Ti).


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah there are some great games on the list. But I am not that much into VR as it is not a thing with me. Maybe in due time when and if I have the money to spare above the rest of my hobby wants (like a water cooled 1080Ti).


Agreed about the 1080Ti







Don't see a good reason to upgrade just yet. About Oculus, well, i worked 30 nights ,12 hours a night for a month , this was my reward


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Agreed about the 1080Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see a good reason to upgrade just yet. About Oculus, well, i worked 30 nights ,12 hours a night for a month , this was my reward


Awesome! I just hope the Ti's come out sometime around September because I hate waiting to long....


----------



## bob70932

Gents whats your thoughts, I currently have a msi GTX 980 and was considering getting a second cards from e bay ( seem to be going for around £250) or should i get a single 1070?

Cheers


----------



## Zuhl3156

I like my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G in SLI and my graphics score in benchmarks beat a GTX-1080 but I am also seriously overclocked. Personally, I would get the GTX-1070 for the 8 GB of VRAM and this new GDDR5x is really fast too.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm still waiting to see solid [email protected] and BOINC numbers. It the only reason I even bought 900 series cards.







Which I still have five of the buggers.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see solid [email protected] and BOINC numbers. It the only reason I even bought 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I still have five of the buggers.


I had seen the numbers posted by a member at another forum I used to Fold for using his new GTX-1080 and he was averaging 1.2 million ppd from a single board. Depending on which WU are being loaded my GTX-980 SLI has only output more than 1 million ppd once or twice.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I made a mistake in a previous post about the GTX-1070. Sorry I missed it but the GTX-1070 uses GDDR5 while the GTX-1080 uses the GDDR5x.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I looking more at the 1070. The 1080 really don't put out enough to warrant the price. My two Tis can push some serious PPD depending on the WU at the moment.


----------



## NIK1

I have a NVidia GeForce GTX 980 and wonder if its safe to use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on it when replacing the tim.I have read it really helps in the temps if you do it right.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a NVidia GeForce GTX 980 and wonder if its safe to use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on it when replacing the tim.I have read it really helps in the temps if you do it right.


You just need to be really careful and remember to paint all of the tiny little components with clear nail polish to make sure they don't short out if any of the liquid gets on them.


----------



## Ultisym

I intend to skip Pascal, but I am interested in previous SLI 980 owner thoughts on their upgrade to Pascal if any are still reading the thread..


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I intend to skip Pascal, but I am interested in previous SLI 980 owner thoughts on their upgrade to Pascal if any are still reading the thread..


I'm with you on that but I'm afraid we are no longer worthy company for new GTX-1080 owners. I personally think I am good at least until the Volta 'ti' edition is released according to the benchmarks I am seeing.


----------



## KillerBee33

I put a bid on a ASUS 980 Ref. any suggestions on what sli bridge i should get?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I put a bid on a ASUS 980 Ref. any suggestions on what sli bridge i should get?


I just use the floppy little ribbon cable that came with my motherboard. Getting a custom lighted SLI bridge makes no sense for me since you can't see it in my case anyway. Some of the early lighted bridges cause flickering at anything higher than 120 Hz. EVGA got their problem sorted releasing a Rev 2.0 bridge. I like the solid bridge that came with my ASRock Z77 Extreme4 but it fell on the floor and I stepped on it. Doh! If you want a lighted SLI bridge I think both of our motherboard layouts require a 60 mm length.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I just use the floppy little ribbon cable that came with my motherboard. Getting a custom lighted SLI bridge makes no sense for me since you can't see it in my case anyway. Some of the early lighted bridges cause flickering at anything higher than 120 Hz. EVGA got their problem sorted releasing a Rev 2.0 bridge. I like the solid bridge that came with my ASRock Z77 Extreme4 but it fell on the floor and I stepped on it. Doh! If you want a lighted SLI bridge I think both of our motherboard layouts require a 60 mm length.


Was thinking nVidia Bridge , looks best , also do have one from my Mobo but it's kinda crappy lookin ;(

You think i can get the NEW ones running?
One of these suckers








http://www.gigaparts.com/Product-Lines/Nvidia-Video-Cards/NVIDIA-GTX-SLI-HB-Bridge-2-Slot-Spacing.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwhZm7BRCUyfS6ho2VjOEBEiQAumpGMnKZUgosJ55KELZTkvu9T-vQtWZUMi7EjBUg7q5e_9YaAgTP8P8HAQ


----------



## KillerBee33

Yet another problem here i haven't noticed


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yet another problem here i haven't noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh wow that really sucks, might be time to get a new card......

joking aside I am not sure what the issue is here, maybe you could elaborate.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Oh wow that really sucks, might be time to get a new card......
> 
> joking aside I am not sure what the issue is here, maybe you could elaborate.


About to get a Second 980 , the only way to get it working is to have this one on the bottom and im not sure the tubes will stretch that far. Issue is that tubes are on the way for SLI bridge if this card is on top.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Oh wow that really sucks, might be time to get a new card......
> 
> joking aside I am not sure what the issue is here, maybe you could elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> About to get a Second 980 , the only way to get it working is to have this one on the bottom and im not sure the tubes will stretch that far. Issue is that tubes are on the way for SLI bridge if this card is on top.
Click to expand...

Why can't you use the inner sli connection? Seems there is enough room for it. If not nothing a little zip tie won't fix

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Why can't you use the inner sli connection? Seems there is enough room for it. If not nothing a little zip tie won't fix
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Inner Connection?


----------



## superkyle1721

If you are just running 2X sli it doesn't matter which connection spot you use. There are two so you can link additional cards. I'm saying use the one circled in this picture not the one on the outside.










Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you are just running 2X sli it doesn't matter which connection spot you use. There are two so you can link additional cards. I'm saying use the one circled in this picture not the one on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ultisym

What Superkyle said is correct. You can use either or even both at the same time with no difference in performance at two GPU SLI..


----------



## KillerBee33

There is no space for anythin if this card stays on top .Also i don't know any other methods than the SLI bridge.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> There is no space for anythin if this card stays on top .Also i don't know any other methods than the SLI bridge.


The SLI bridge that came with the mainboard will work for you. It will fit under the tubes. Regardless, the tubes connected to the pump should pivot some.

One of the larger lighted bridges might interfere with that rear connection, but I doubt it..


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> The SLI bridge that came with the mainboard will work for you. It will fit under the tubes. Regardless, the tubes connected to the pump should pivot some.
> 
> One of the larger lighted bridges might interfere with that rear connection, but I doubt it..


Did you mean this>?

If there's no performance loss than i have no problem here


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> The SLI bridge that came with the mainboard will work for you. It will fit under the tubes. Regardless, the tubes connected to the pump should pivot some.
> 
> One of the larger lighted bridges might interfere with that rear connection, but I doubt it..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean this>?
> 
> If there's no performance loss than i have no problem here
Click to expand...

Yes exactly

Always destroying exergy


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> There is no space for anythin if this card stays on top .Also i don't know any other methods than the SLI bridge.


It looks like it is really close, that first picture looks like one of the flex bridges would fit. You could take the shroud off and dremel another 2-3mm if necessary and you'd be able to use that one finger as long as you don't want to get a 3rd 980


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> It looks like it is really close, that first picture looks like one of the flex bridges would fit. You could take the shroud off and dremel another 2-3mm if necessary and you'd be able to use that one finger as long as you don't want to get a 3rd 980


If i snag this 980 for under 300 than next is the 1080Ti


----------



## KillerBee33

Need suggestions, my eBay guy hangin on to that nvidia reference 980 @ 335$ lowest...is it worth it at this point to pay for it for sli?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Need suggestions, my eBay guy hangin on to that nvidia reference 980 @ 335$ lowest...is it worth it at this point to pay for it for sli?


i wouldn't at that price. i think they'll go lower once the 1070/480 are actually available. 335$ isn't too much less than the 375$ i paid for my first one last year (bstock)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> i wouldn't at that price. i think they'll go lower once the 1070/480 are actually available. 335$ isn't too much less than the 375$ i paid for my first one last year (bstock)


Wanted to try SLI







for the future , if its even worth it.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Wanted to try SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the future , if its even worth it.


EVGA GTX-980 for $280 at EVGA Marketplace: http://forums.evga.com/FSEVGA-GTX-980-SC-ACX-20-and-EVGA-X58-SLI-Mobo-w-i7920-m2496870.aspx#2501016


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> EVGA GTX-980 for $280 at EVGA Marketplace: http://forums.evga.com/FSEVGA-GTX-980-SC-ACX-20-and-EVGA-X58-SLI-Mobo-w-i7920-m2496870.aspx#2501016


Thanx , i'm tryin to get Reference or a Hybrid.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> EVGA GTX-980 for $280 at EVGA Marketplace: http://forums.evga.com/FSEVGA-GTX-980-SC-ACX-20-and-EVGA-X58-SLI-Mobo-w-i7920-m2496870.aspx#2501016
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx , i'm tryin to get Reference or a Hybrid.
Click to expand...

If it's the bottom card it won't matter. Only time you really need to focus on hybrid or blower is if the gap between the lower and upper card is small which will starve the upper card of air causing thermal issues. Just figured I would throw that in there for consideration.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Double post


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Double post


But if the Bottom card running @ 1540MHz and @ 85 degrees , wouldnt that make the whole system run Way Hotter than it should be?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Double post
> 
> 
> 
> But if the Bottom card running @ 1540MHz and @ 85 degrees , wouldnt that make the whole system run Way Hotter than it should be?
Click to expand...

Depends. If you are running AIO for CPU and hybrid too card you can have those set to intakes. The increased heat from the card dumping in the case will raise VRM, ram etc but as long as you have decent airflow then it shouldn't be a problem. You can also pick up some grizzly paste to help drop the temps a bit also. No matter what card you get is going to increase case temps though unless you run everything as exhaust in negative pressure but depending on your case can starve the fans and cause an increase of temps. Basically I would need your entire setup explained in order to tell you if it will work. Most likely it will just need to figure the correct configuration for your setup.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Depends. If you are running AIO for CPU and hybrid too card you can have those set to intakes. The increased heat from the card dumping in the case will raise VRM, ram etc but as long as you have decent airflow then it shouldn't be a problem. You can also pick up some grizzly paste to help drop the temps a bit also. No matter what card you get is going to increase case temps though unless you run everything as exhaust in negative pressure but depending on your case can starve the fans and cause an increase of temps. Basically I would need your entire setup explained in order to tell you if it will work. Most likely it will just need to figure the correct configuration for your setup.
> 
> Always destroying exergy




Second card on the bottom will be close, back to back ,


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Depends. If you are running AIO for CPU and hybrid too card you can have those set to intakes. The increased heat from the card dumping in the case will raise VRM, ram etc but as long as you have decent airflow then it shouldn't be a problem. You can also pick up some grizzly paste to help drop the temps a bit also. No matter what card you get is going to increase case temps though unless you run everything as exhaust in negative pressure but depending on your case can starve the fans and cause an increase of temps. Basically I would need your entire setup explained in order to tell you if it will work. Most likely it will just need to figure the correct configuration for your setup.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second card on the bottom will be close, back to back ,
Click to expand...

Ok here is what I would do if possible. I would change the GPU radiator from the rear fan to the middle front intake fan. I would then change the top to intake and run Pos pressure throughout. With the vented slots this will cut down on dust and allow help push the air out faster. Then I would buy a nice rear fan and have it running at the highest speed constantly before it becomes noisy. With this setup the bottom intake front fan will feed the GPU allowing for any type. The Pos pressure will force the air out and you actually may end up with a good bit lower gaming temps on CPU and GPU.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok here is what I would do if possible. I would change the GPU radiator from the rear fan to the middle front intake fan. I would then change the top to intake and run Pos pressure throughout. With the vented slots this will cut down on dust and allow help push the air out faster. Then I would buy a nice rear fan and have it running at the highest speed constantly before it becomes noisy. With this setup the bottom intake front fan will feed the GPU allowing for any type. The Pos pressure will force the air out and you actually may end up with a good bit lower gaming temps on CPU and GPU.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Tubes from GPU wont get all the way to the Front. Top fans pushing IN?Top Right is a CPU Radiator btw.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yup give it a try. I spent two days switching and swapping fans around to determine my best setup. While out cases are slightly different they are very similar. Overall best setup was top and front intakes leaving the rear as the only exhaust. Try it out. Worst case swap it back

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup give it a try. I spent two days switching and swapping fans around to determine my best setup. While out cases are slightly different they are very similar. Overall best setup was top and front intakes leaving the rear as the only exhaust. Try it out. Worst case swap it back
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Well the problem is TOP Cover has no Filter so if it's set to blow into the case all the garbage flyin around will actually be inside the case


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup give it a try. I spent two days switching and swapping fans around to determine my best setup. While out cases are slightly different they are very similar. Overall best setup was top and front intakes leaving the rear as the only exhaust. Try it out. Worst case swap it back
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is TOP Cover has no Filter so if it's set to blow into the case all the garbage flyin around will actually be inside the case
Click to expand...

With your current setup you are likely running neg pressure so it is still entering through the vent hold and perforated areas of the case. If dust does become an issue you can buy cheap filters to cover the fan for around $5 each

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With your current setup you are likely running neg pressure so it is still entering through the vent hold and perforated areas of the case. If dust does become an issue you can buy cheap filters to cover the fan for around $5 each
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Front of the case has a filter thats why i have all front fans blowing into the case , also not sure what else i can do with GPU radiator+fan Setting it on top will require some DREMELING just like i did with the CPU rad.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With your current setup you are likely running neg pressure so it is still entering through the vent hold and perforated areas of the case. If dust does become an issue you can buy cheap filters to cover the fan for around $5 each
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the case has a filter thats why i have all front fans blowing into the case , also not sure what else i can do with GPU radiator+fan Setting it on top will require some DREMELING just like i did with the CPU rad.
Click to expand...

You can leave it as the exhaust it's just not optimal. Your core temps will see an increase but with the water block you have plenty of head room to play with. Just try it out for a day and see.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave it as the exhaust it's just not optimal. Your core temps will see an increase but with the water block you have plenty of head room to play with. Just try it out for a day and see.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


980 running @ 1545MHz and 6700 @ 4.4 GHz , 980 runs 50-60 degrees now and 6700 gets over 70 sometimes. Not sure if i want it incresed







i CAN TRY AND CHANGE top FANS pushing in , but that CPU rad.+fan was not the greatest Dremel work







barely sitting there on 3 screws


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave it as the exhaust it's just not optimal. Your core temps will see an increase but with the water block you have plenty of head room to play with. Just try it out for a day and see.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> 980 running @ 1545MHz and 6700 @ 4.4 GHz , 980 runs 50-60 degrees now and 6700 gets over 70 sometimes. Not sure if i want it incresed
Click to expand...

You will reduce the CPU temp and likely the GPU temp will stay the same since it will be fed fresh air from the top intake fan closest to the rear fan. Trust me it's worth the 20 minutes to switch it around. But if you don't want to give it a try then that's your right

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave it as the exhaust it's just not optimal. Your core temps will see an increase but with the water block you have plenty of head room to play with. Just try it out for a day and see.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


980 running @ 1545MHz and 6700 @ 4.4 GHz , 980 runs 50-60 degrees now and 6700 gets over 70 sometimes. Not sure if i want it incresed







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You will reduce the CPU temp and likely the GPU temp will stay the same since it will be fed fresh air from the top intake fan closest to the rear fan. Trust me it's worth the 20 minutes to switch it around. But if you don't want to give it a try then that's your right
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Just to make sure this is what you suggesting?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave it as the exhaust it's just not optimal. Your core temps will see an increase but with the water block you have plenty of head room to play with. Just try it out for a day and see.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> 980 running @ 1545MHz and 6700 @ 4.4 GHz , 980 runs 50-60 degrees now and 6700 gets over 70 sometimes. Not sure if i want it incresed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You will reduce the CPU temp and likely the GPU temp will stay the same since it will be fed fresh air from the top intake fan closest to the rear fan. Trust me it's worth the 20 minutes to switch it around. But if you don't want to give it a try then that's your right
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to make sure this is what you suggesting?
Click to expand...

Yup exactly. And leave the front as intakes.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup exactly. And leave the front as intakes.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thats doable







Than i guess i'll have to connect GPU fan to MOBo so i can blast it @ 1500 RPM...It's the only exhaust


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats doable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than i guess i'll have to connect GPU fan to MOBo so i can blast it @ 1500 RPM...It's the only exhaust


You can leave it as is. No need to blast the fan. At positive pressure the fan even at idle the fan is likely removing enough air. You have to remember that with Pos pressure the case will constantly leak the air out of any passage it can find.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave it as is. No need to blast the fan. At positive pressure the fan even at idle the fan is likely removing enough air. You have to remember that with Pos pressure the case will constantly leak the air out of any passage it can find.


Will give it a shot this weekend , this thing i'm gonna have a slight issue turning around


----------



## Zuhl3156

No reference blower type cooler GTX-980 in B-Stock at EVGA. It looks like the eBay seller is your best bet right now if you want to use that Hybrid Cooler setup. My MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards never ran very hot so it is up to you if you are dead set on Hybrid Cooling or not. My fans did get noisy at 100% from what I remember so if you are going for silent cooling they would be out of the question for you that's for sure. The only reference blower models are outrageously overpriced everywhere I look.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> No reference blower type cooler GTX-980 in B-Stock at EVGA. It looks like the eBay seller is your best bet right now if you want to use that Hybrid Cooler setup. My MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards never ran very hot so it is up to you if you are dead set on Hybrid Cooling or not. My fans did get noisy at 100% from what I remember so if you are going for silent cooling they would be out of the question for you that's for sure. The only reference blower models are outrageously overpriced everywhere I look.


Got an offer $320 for same exact model as mine 980 Reference by nVidia , on eBay, not sure if it's worth it ;(


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> No reference blower type cooler GTX-980 in B-Stock at EVGA. It looks like the eBay seller is your best bet right now if you want to use that Hybrid Cooler setup. My MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards never ran very hot so it is up to you if you are dead set on Hybrid Cooling or not. My fans did get noisy at 100% from what I remember so if you are going for silent cooling they would be out of the question for you that's for sure. The only reference blower models are outrageously overpriced everywhere I look.


Got an offer $320 for same exact model as mine 980 Reference by nVidia , on eBay not sure if it's worth it ;(


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Got an offer $320 for same exact model as mine 980 Reference by nVidia , on eBay not sure if it's worth it ;(


No getting around it if you want to use those Hybrid kits. Most people are preferring those ACX 2.0 boards because they are fairly quiet so there are plenty used ones for sale but they are incompatible with the Hybrid kit. As pricing and availability for the GTX-1080 become more reasonable the reference blower boards will start to appear more frequently. You just need to keep shopping around and see what pops up.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> No getting around it if you want to use those Hybrid kits. Most people are preferring those ACX 2.0 boards because they are fairly quiet so there are plenty used ones for sale but they are incompatible with the Hybrid kit. As pricing and availability for the GTX-1080 become more reasonable the reference blower boards will start to appear more frequently. You just need to keep shopping around and see what pops up.


Yeah i see the point but....1080 is over 800$ if you want it now, there is no place to buy from for 699, plus i don't want 1080 , waiting for "TI" minwile it feels worth it spending 300$ for a second 980 for another 6 months or so







But again i never had SLI and not sure what to expect 30%-50% or higher , every game acts different with SLI. ACX is a bit cheaper but it's ugly as it gets and i dont want to mess with the Dynamic LOL








I mostly want a second 980 to run Oculus


----------



## KillerBee33

BTW my 980 runs DOOM Demo @ 70 and higher FPS in Oculus 1080P all settins maxed out . GTA V is the one suffering @ 50 to 70 FPS


----------



## Zuhl3156

980 SLI is on par with a GTX-1080 performance if not better so sticking with getting another GTX-980 is sound thinking in my book. I'm really happy with the way my boards perform. The only advantage I see for getting a 1080 is the addition 4 GB VRAM for a total of 8 GB plus the GDDR5x is much faster than my GDDR5. I think I'll be good until the GTX-1180 ti Volta if not longer especially since I spent a considerable amount to fit my boards with EK full cover waterblocks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> 980 SLI is on par with a GTX-1080 performance if not better so sticking with getting another GTX-980 is sound thinking in my book. I'm really happy with the way my boards perform. The only advantage I see for getting a 1080 is the addition 4 GB VRAM for a total of 8 GB plus the GDDR5x is much faster than my GDDR5. I think I'll be good until the GTX-1180 ti Volta if not longer especially since I spent a considerable amount to fit my boards with EK full cover waterblocks.


As of today i can barely fit the second 980 with a Hybrid Kit so yes a single 1080 would be a better choice if it was available for suggested price








Dude is waiting on eBay , don't friggin know what to do here


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> As of today i can barely fit the second 980 with a Hybrid Kit so yes a single 1080 would be a better choice if it was available for suggested price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is waiting on eBay , don't friggin know what to do here


Let him sweat for a while. Maybe, hopefully, he will get impatient and give you a better price just to complete the deal.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Let him sweat for a while. Maybe, hopefully, he will get impatient and give you a better price just to complete the deal.


Uhummm








Its nVidia reference same exact as mine @ 65 ASIC i can get it up to 1580Mhz , Hopefully if it works out i'll be able to clock the same.Might not even get the Hybrid kit for it after all we'll see how it goes. You think having Different clocks in SLI will mess with performance?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Uhummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nVidia reference same exact as mine @ 65 ASIC i can get it up to 1580Mhz , Hopefully if it works out i'll be able to clock the same.Might not even get the Hybrid kit for it after all we'll see how it goes. You think having Different clocks in SLI will mess with performance?


The boards will run at the clock rate of the slower board. The slowest board will drag the performance of the better board down. My ASIC is virtually identical so I can sync the settings in Afterburner. I always have problems unless I apply different boost rates to get matching clocks before I enable SLI when my boards boost diferently. Some owners never have problems with mismatched boost clocks while I get nothing but stuttering, flickering and occasional TDR crashes. Some people just have all of the luck while I learned not to keep banging my head against the wall. My ASIC scores are 79.0 and 79.3 so I feel like I hit the Silicone Lottery with these.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> The boards will run at the clock rate of the slower board. The slowest board will drag the performance of the better board down. My ASIC is virtually identical so I can sync the settings in Afterburner. I always have problems unless I apply different boost rates to get matching clocks before I enable SLI when my boards boost diferently. Some owners never have problems with mismatched boost clocks while I get nothing but stuttering, flickering and occasional TDR crashes. Some people just have all of the luck while I learned not to keep banging my head against the wall. My ASIC scores are 79.0 and 79.3 so I feel like I hit the Silicone Lottery with these.


Still not sure how ASIC is related to Better or Worse quality/performance i cracked 17000 GPU score with my 65 ASIC @1582MHz when some with much higher ASIC cant even get over 1506MHz....
I've managed to get 760Ti,970 and a 980 NVIDIA vendor cards in the past all with low ASIC and those clocked better than most on the market


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I rarely look at that ASIC score crap.

Heck, the two Tis I got are only around low 70 range and they clock like beasts. Plus, they got Hynix that peeps keep saying are crap, but the darn things will clock high as well.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I rarely look at that ASIC score crap.
> 
> Heck, the two Tis I got are only around low 70 range and they clock like beasts. Plus, they got Hynix that peeps keep saying are crap, but the darn things will clock high as well.


Hynix memory isn't crap people just prefer Samsung bc clock for clock Samsung is better due to running tighter timings. Much like ram stick timing.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

So, some one outbid me the last second on that ASUS Ref. 980 it was sold 290$








few minutes later got an email from PayPal with a coupon for NewEgg , long story short.....


I might've made a mistake


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So, some one outbid me the last second on that ASUS Ref. 980 it was sold 290$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few minutes later got an email from PayPal with a coupon for NewEgg , long story short.....
> I might've made a mistake


eh, these things happen. Don't forget about us once you uninstall your 980







report back and let us know how you feel about it!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> eh, these things happen. Don't forget about us once you uninstall your 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> report back and let us know how you feel about it!


If it's worth the Performance ill try to slap a hybrid kit on it and keep it. No official word on "Ti" yet , maybe even 2017 , let's see if Mr_Dark start posting Pascal Bios Tweaker soon








More than sure i can still sell it for same or even better price if it's crap. And yes deff. fist thig will post what it can do








Tried 1080 forums , left aggravated , bunch of loosers claming it's crap who don't own the product bashing it to the ground. Now i'm just wondering if i got some kind of glitch on NeEgg bcz i've cheked and its never available anywhere







LOL i'll be pissed if i get an email "Back Ordered"

This is now...............


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I know of a Best Buy that got at least three 1070s in stock.







Did not see any 1080s though. Toy with the idea of grabbing one for testing, but that price is a kill off.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, I know of a Best Buy that got at least three 1070s in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not see any 1080s though. Toy with the idea of grabbing one for testing, but that price is a kill off.


I saw what you did there.









@KillerBee33 Newegg inventory is pretty tight and you will probably get the card in over a week because you went with the basic shipping.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I saw what you did there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KillerBee33 Newegg inventory is pretty tight and you will probably get the card in over a week because you went with the basic shipping.


Shipped . Coming Tuesday by the end of the day








I think this might work


----------



## hertz9753

Bee you are on the east coast. What I meant about the egg inventory is that if you click purchase and it is out of stock you will get an instant out of stock right after that. Have fun with your new card.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So, some one outbid me the last second on that ASUS Ref. 980 it was sold 290$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few minutes later got an email from PayPal with a coupon for NewEgg , long story short.....
> 
> 
> I might've made a mistake


I only tried to bid on items on eBay twice and both times I was outbid at the last second. I got taken by surprise the first time so I was ready for the second time. I got to raise my bid a few times and was ready to hit the ENTER key with a few seconds to spare but decided it was no longer worth it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I only tried to bid on items on eBay twice and both times I was outbid at the last second. I got taken by surprise the first time so I was ready for the second time. I got to raise my bid a few times and was ready to hit the ENTER key with a few seconds to spare but decided it was no longer worth it.


Well, as you can see i decided to leave the bidding alone


----------



## hertz9753

The real secret to bidding on ebay is to set your final price with your first bid. You will win some and lose some but it is fun to watch people try to up it one bid at a time.


----------



## KillerBee33

By the way if any1 want a slightly custom 980,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The real secret to bidding on ebay is to set your final price with your first bid. You will win some and lose some but it is fun to watch people try to up it one bid at a time.


This ^^

the Max bid is very good option


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This ^^
> 
> the Max bid is very good option


Mr_Dark,,,,No more love for Kate?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark,,,,No more love for Kate?


Heheh, Its the best among all of them... This pushing me crazy to Red hair girl's


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This ^^
> 
> the Max bid is very good option


Mr_Dark,,,,No more love for Kate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Heheh, Its the best among all of them... This pushing me crazy to Red hair girl's


How's the 1070 by the way? And what did you use for Hybrid or were there any issues installing it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark,,,,No more love for Kate?
> How's the 1070 by the way? And what did you use for Hybrid or were there any issues installing it?


The 1070 is very good card.. smooth gameplay at 1440p.. +100fps almost




You can use the Hybrid kit on the 1070/1080 but you will need to keep the stock shroud.. this an Example



If my first loop plan die, this the way to go


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The 1070 is very good card.. smooth gameplay at 1440p.. +100fps almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the Hybrid kit on the 1070/1080 but you will need to keep the stock shroud.. this an Example
> 
> 
> 
> If my first loop plan die, this the way to go


This will be my choice


----------



## hertz9753

I had a big crush on Robyn Lively from the movie "Teen Witch", but I'm old and she has a sister named Blake. I'm off topic again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This will be my choice


but Ugly ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The 1070 is very good card.. smooth gameplay at 1440p.. +100fps almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the Hybrid kit on the 1070/1080 but you will need to keep the stock shroud.. this an Example
> 
> 
> 
> If my first loop plan die, this the way to go


This will be my choice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had a big crush on Robyn Lively from the movie "Teen Witch", but I'm old and she has a sister named Blake. I'm off topic again.



My CRASH


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This will be my choice
> 
> My CRASH


OMG
















this happen again


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this happen again


Olivia Wilde. Almost forgot about her but watching VINYL now


----------



## TK421

Hi everyone,

I need a firestrike normal run of someone with a GTX 980 with power limits unlocked but left at stock clock / stock voltage. Preferably with a 4-core Haswell or Skylake moderately OCd.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need a firestrike normal run of someone with a GTX 980 with power limits unlocked but left at stock clock / stock voltage. Preferably with a 4-core Haswell or Skylake moderately OCd.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need a number or an actual link ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You need a number or an actual link ?


Link would be better.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Link would be better.


Sorry . I may be able to help you after 8Pm tonight.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You need a number or an actual link ?
> 
> 
> 
> Link would be better.
Click to expand...

Not my score but hopefully this will help you.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2786237

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Zuhl3156

My first run with a single MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G. Stock clocks, stock voltage, Power Limit at max of 122 = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3213035


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup exactly. And leave the front as intakes.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


So spent a few minutes on this , results are exactly the same CPU and GPU .


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup exactly. And leave the front as intakes.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> So spent a few minutes on this , results are exactly the same CPU and GPU .
Click to expand...

It stays the exact same under gaming load? That just doesn't make sense since you are now using fresh air on the GPU rad instead of case temp air.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It stays the exact same under gaming load? That just doesn't make sense since you are now using fresh air on the GPU rad instead of case temp air.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


You should always exhaust the air from the GPU radiator.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It stays the exact same under gaming load? That just doesn't make sense since you are now using fresh air on the GPU rad instead of case temp air.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> You should always exhaust the air from the GPU radiator.
Click to expand...

Not if everything is liquid cooled.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Not if everything is liquid cooled.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I disagree. The GPU system generates a lot more heat and if your dumping that in the case it is going to heat everything else up. Im no stranger to this setup. You can do it how you want, but thats the entire point of using such a system is to dump that GPU heat out of the case. Otherwise there was no real point in going with a hybrid. AIOs are not ghreat, but in this usage scenario they are quite effective


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It stays the exact same under gaming load? That just doesn't make sense since you are now using fresh air on the GPU rad instead of case temp air.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Been 2 hours. 6 Firestrikes with open and closed case , CPU 4.2 and 4.4 , IDLE check, Oculus gameplay for 20 Min. Same exact Temps so far








Will leave it as is til 1080 is here , Tue. or Wed. then will rearrage everything









By the way my Tems arent that bad ...this is what i get when running Firestrike @ 1544+3905 and 4.4 CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12691936
Hummm i dont think you can check my temps thru a LINK









Bottom Right


----------



## Zuhl3156

Swiftech recommended having cool air drawn in from outside the case for their H220 but it was blowing warm air on my upper GTX-680 causing its temps to rise to 77° which we all know caused throttling so I try to keep as much fresh air flowing into the case and exhausting all of the warm radiator air outside but that's just me.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Not if everything is liquid cooled.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The GPU system generates a lot more heat and if your dumping that in the case it is going to heat everything else up. Im no stranger to this setup. You can do it how you want, but thats the entire point of using such a system is to dump that GPU heat out of the case. Otherwise there was no real point in going with a hybrid. AIOs are not ghreat, but in this usage scenario they are quite effective
Click to expand...

I've built several and tested numerous setups which is why I say if both the CPU and GPU are under water then having both as intake is the best way. It's not the same as having the GPU dump the air directly into the case it doesn't work that way. For instance let's say the max core temp under air cooler is 70C that means that the air coming off the GPU is going to be around 60C ish. With the AIOs the core temps produced unsung fresh air is around 40Cish which means the air leaving the radiator at most will be equal to that at best. The CPU is also drawing air from the outside ensuring that remains nice and cool. When you say it heats up everything else what exactly are you referring to? The only things left to cool are the memory modules and the VRMs which given decent airflow of s case will not be hindered by the 40C air entering from the 120mm rad once combined with the rest of the fresh air. Fresh air for rads will always be better unless you are using an air cooler for the CPU which then you will want to dump the GPU out to allow maximum cooling for the CPU but that's not the case here.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It stays the exact same under gaming load? That just doesn't make sense since you are now using fresh air on the GPU rad instead of case temp air.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Been 2 hours. 6 Firestrikes with open and closed case , CPU 4.2 and 4.4 , IDLE check, Oculus gameplay for 20 Min. Same exact Temps so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will leave it as is til 1080 is here , Tue. or Wed. then will rearrage everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way my Tems arent that bad ...this is what i get when running Firestrike @ 1544+3905 and 4.4 CPU
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12691936
> Hummm i dont think you can check my temps thru a LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Right
Click to expand...

Firestrike won't show the real picture it only loads one device at a time. You need some games which load CPU and GPU simultaneously to compare.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Firestrike won't show the real picture it only loads one device at a time. You need some games which load CPU and GPU simultaneously to compare.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Will run GTA V for 10 min. will report in a few


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Swiftech recommended having cool air drawn in from outside the case for their H220 but it was blowing warm air on my upper GTX-680 causing its temps to rise to 77° which we all know caused throttling so I try to keep as much fresh air flowing into the case and exhausting all of the warm radiator air outside but that's just me.


Of course, all the AIOs makers do because they feel they can get the best temps in the short run that way. All AIOs were designed for use on CPUs not GPUs. But GPUs dump A LOT of heat out, I am one of the main contributors over in the Kraken G-10 threads and a lot of people make the mistake of putting them on intake at first because the instructions say to. But They never intended them for GPUs. I have SLI 980s and when I start to game, the air exhausted from my system can trip the AC thermostat in the hall 25 ft down the hall in 10 minutes. The amount of heat generated by the gpu over the smaller area of the die is tremendous compared to the output of the CPU. Just compare the wattage in most circumstances. Surely you can understand how putting that in a closed case isnt good. Thats not to say there are no exceptions to the rule, but they are very rare. Here is a diagram of my system for reference on what I did.



You will get the best performance dumping the air from the GPU out of the case 99 percent of the time. Usually with the CPU as well. My case has enough airflow where I actually see better temps with the CPU radiator on intake. Both GPUs have to be exhaust. Best way to do it is experiment

Edit: the diagram does not show it, but the top 2 140mms are on an H110. The 2 140mms popinting toward the viewer are H=90s


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've built several and tested numerous setups which is why I say if both the CPU and GPU are under water then having both as intake is the best way. It's not the same as having the GPU dump the air directly into the case it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


If you have it on intake, it is going into the case. You may have the air circuit to get that heat out, the question is do the others.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've built several and tested numerous setups which is why I say if both the CPU and GPU are under water then having both as intake is the best way. It's not the same as having the GPU dump the air directly into the case it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> If you have it on intake, it is going into the case. You may have the air circuit to get that heat out, the question is do the others.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know it's all going into the case but the setup should provide Pos pressure which will not only exhaust from the rear fan but also through various passages in the case. I'm sure it is dependent on the case for sure but in looking at his temps I don't think there will be any issue running both on intake. The other parts that need to be cooled internally will still have sufficient cooling. The only real temperature sensitive devices in his care are the GPU and CPU. If he was running say a sm951 then ensuring the MB temp to remain at a minimum is a must but since he isn't cooler CPU and GPU IMO should win over increased case temp

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I know it's all going into the case but the setup should provide Pos pressure which will not only exhaust from the rear fan but also through various passages in the case. I'm sure it is dependent on the case for sure but in looking at his temps I don't think there will be any issue running both on intake. The other parts that need to be cooled internally will still have sufficient cooling. The only real temperature sensitive devices in his care are the GPU and CPU. If he was running say a sm951 then ensuring the MB temp to remain at a minimum is a must but since he isn't cooler CPU and GPU IMO should win over increased case temp
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Hes certainly free to do it any way he wants, and I understand that the effect is more pronounced with the dual GPU setup I am running, but the heat will saturate everything and up the temps in the case many Deg C. Whether that is enough to cause problems, well its different for each system dependent on how good of an air circuit they run. Typically the users of the Kraken setup see 5 to 10C or more improvement.

On a side note, our systems are remarkably similar.


----------



## Zuhl3156

The Corsair h80i I have actually did perform better pulling air from the outside but in all fairness it was only a 120mm radiator blowing towards the front of my case and not downwards onto my GTX-680 air-cooled boards. The air from the H220 was only warm to the touch but it was enough to increase my video board's temp into the throttle zone. Gawd, those 600 series boards were awful with such a low threshold temperature of only 70°. I am so glad I could finally afford some GTX-980 boards to upgrade to.


----------



## KillerBee33

CPU cooler GPU hotter, never had over 52 degrees in GTAV now its 57 and stays there
I think ill revert everythin back to this


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> CPU cooler GPU hotter, never had over 52 degrees in GTAV now its 57 and stays there
> I think ill revert everythin back to this


That seems to be the logical approach especially if you are ramming enough fresh air into the case from the front. I have two 120 mm high airflow case fans intaking cool air from outside through the bottom of the case blowing upwards and two lighted 120 mm high airflow case fans blowing in from the front panel. The only other fans inside my case are the two 120 mm Cougar Vortex high static pressure fans exhausting the warm air out the top of the case. Intake fans have the exhaust fans outnumbered 2:1 so I have good airflow with positive air pressure inside my case.


----------



## KillerBee33

This may not make sense but this is how i left it


----------



## Zuhl3156

Results look good so I think you found the winning combination of air in and air out.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Results look good so I think you found the winning combination of air in and air out.


Will leave it as is for the next few days , Thanx for the ideas guys








By the way last image is at Idle








20 Min GTAV current setup







Yeap keeping This.


----------



## KillerBee33

Unrelated .

Does any1 know what these are? Had it clocked to 4.4 on stock voltage with no issues then all of the sudden decided to check out AIDA64 .
Reverted back to stock and this hasnt changed.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Unrelated .
> 
> Does any1 know what these are? Had it clocked to 4.4 on stock voltage with no issues then all of the sudden decided to check out AIDA64 .
> Reverted back to stock and this hasnt changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you asking what the voltages represent? If you were using the stock voltages, then reverting back to stock shouldn't cause a change


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Are you asking what the voltages represent? If you were using the stock voltages, then reverting back to stock shouldn't cause a change


Warning Yellow Triagles ....
+5
+12
is that something i should worry about ?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Warning Yellow Triagles ....
> +5
> +12
> is that something i should worry about ?


no they're perfectly fine. They're just values read from the PSU's rails. Mine looked the same (before Aida cut me off







)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> no they're perfectly fine. They're just values read from the PSU's rails. Mine looked the same (before Aida cut me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanx. running fine @ 4.4 + Stock Vol&Pow. since i got it








By the way Ran AIDA64 for 8 min. Is there a timed Test or mostly Stop it when you feel like it?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thanx. running fine @ 4.4 + Stock Vol&Pow. since i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Ran AIDA64 for 8 min. Is there a timed Test or mostly Stop it when you feel like it?


is 1.272 your stock voltage? thats what I run 4.8 at, unfortunately takes 1.4v for 5.0 which is higher than I feel comfortable at 24/7 (not to mention the power consumption is crazy). I forgot your on skylake though, not sure how that compares.
I'll usually run Cinebench a few times>IBT (high)>XTU for about an hour. Then I'll call that "soft" stable and see how it goes for a couple weeks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> is 1.272 your stock voltage? thats what I run 4.8 at, unfortunately takes 1.4v for 5.0 which is higher than I feel comfortable at 24/7 (not to mention the power consumption is crazy). I forgot your on skylake though, not sure how that compares.
> I'll usually run Cinebench a few times>IBT (high)>XTU for about an hour. Then I'll call that "soft" stable and see how it goes for a couple weeks.


Heh this may sound idiotic but i have no idea







Just changed CPU Ratio and Ring Ratio to 44 and Power to Adaptive Mode








In BIOS.In MSI Bios there is also a one click Gaming Mode which OC's to 4.4 but i think it ups the voltage to 1.32 something, which bring my temps to 70







thats why i decided to not mess with Voltage .


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Heh this may sound idiotic but i have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed CPU Ratio and Ring Ratio to 44 and Power to Adaptive Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BIOS.In MSI Bios there is also a one click Gaming Mode which OC's to 4.4 but i think it ups the voltage to 1.32 something, which bring my temps to 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i decided to not mess with Voltage .


eh I'm not sure of my stock voltages for cpu or gpu. I though cpu was low 1.2v but since I bios modded my 2 980's they are 1.275 at load all the time







I think I'll just stick with 4.8 so I don't blow my 750w psu


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> eh I'm not sure of my stock voltages for cpu or gpu. I though cpu was low 1.2v but since I bios modded my 2 980's they are 1.275 at load all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just stick with 4.8 so I don't blow my 750w psu


Oh my 980 lol took apart and back together , bolt by bolt few times . I know what i'm running at all times








Its the CPU , never OC'd any and this is a first for me , seems to work so i left it as is .LOL


----------



## KillerBee33

Can't wait for 1080 to get here so i can start messing around with that . Put my 980 on eBay as is , probably will order another EVGA AIO for the 1080 , after all its 59$ still








Talked to Mr_Dark , seems there is no Pascal BiosTweaker yet , don't really like AB or Precision but NZXT CAM has OC option since last update , migh try that for a change


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can't wait for 1080 to get here so i can start messing around with that . Put my 980 on eBay as is , probably will order another EVGA AIO for the 1080 , after all its 59$ still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to Mr_Dark , seems there is no Pascal BiosTweaker yet , don't really like AB or Precision but NZXT CAM has OC option since last update , migh try that for a change


I am seriously considering selling my 2 980's with full blocks. I'm getting tired of SLI and would really like to have a good single card.
does the hybrid fit correctly on this one? I'd just get a full block but I've already got the custom loop addiction


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I am seriously considering selling my 2 980's with full blocks. I'm getting tired of SLI and would really like to have a good single card.
> does the hybrid fit correctly on this one? I'd just get a full block but I've already got the custom loop addiction


This is as far as it gets for me to do this thing as soon as possible








http://www.overclock.net/t/1601323/gtx-1080-fe-ref-hybrid-guide-minimal-tools-clean-look
By the way Keep checking NEWEGG thats how i got the MSI Ref. Checked yesterday and all of the sudden PNY 1080 Ref. showed up in stock. i think they throw one a day to keep people interested somehow


----------



## KillerBee33

Cool DEMO ,


----------



## trivium nate

Am I allowed to ask if anyone selling a 980?

I might want to buy an EVGA GTX 980 SC-(04G-P4-2983-KR)
Obviously in perfect working condition!!! lmk Please Thanks
Not water cooled either stock


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Am I allowed to ask if anyone selling a 980?
> 
> I might want to buy an EVGA GTX 980 SC-(04G-P4-2983-KR)
> Obviously in perfect working condition!!! lmk Please Thanks
> Not water cooled either stock


Want mine? It's in my Sig


----------



## trivium nate

whats model number is it?

and sli gtx 980's or a single 1070 for a 4k setup?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> whats model number is it?
> 
> and sli gtx 980's or a single 1070 for a 4k setup?


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/epeqs
Reference NVIDIA
4K setup 2X1070 or 2X1080
No single GPU runs 4K yet


----------



## c0nsistent

Anyone know what an EVGA 980 ACX SC is worth if the fan shroud is off, with ziptied fans? It stays cool but I lost the plastic shroud so I can't RMA it.
Just curious if its worth selling. Because of my predicament I was going to just grab a 2nd 980 for SLI instead of a 1070, since I prob cant get more than $225 for my 980 in this condition.

Thanks


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Am I allowed to ask if anyone selling a 980?
> 
> I might want to buy an EVGA GTX 980 SC-(04G-P4-2983-KR)
> Obviously in perfect working condition!!! lmk Please Thanks
> Not water cooled either stock


I have a 2981-KR that I would sell. I also have a 2983-KR but it folds at 1544 on the core.


----------



## KillerBee33

@hertz9753
I have been on OCN for sometime , what does FOLDING mean ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @hertz9753
> I have been on OCN for sometime , what does FOLDING mean ?


It's typically a reference to protein folding, or more specifically, usage with [email protected]


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's typically a reference to protein folding, or more specifically, usage with [email protected]


Humm that, what you wrote got me confused . In lamers terms plz







What does [email protected] mean?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Humm that, what you wrote got me confused . In lamers terms plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does [email protected] mean?


https://folding.stanford.edu/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/[email protected]

More or less, you get Work Units (WUs) from Standford and you allow your hardware either CPU or GPU to compute the task. It is returned and you receive points.

Also, there is BOINC as well with some projects that can use GPUs as well in a similar manner.

Reason I tend to rock several GPUs and several rigs at once. I don't even use both my 980Tis for gaming (I don't even have the SLI ribbon on them). One I will game on occasion with, while the other folds majority of the time 24/7.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @hertz9753
> I have been on OCN for sometime , what does FOLDING mean ?


http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team

I have other links but I wont show them.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Want mine? It's in my Sig


How much?

is it in one piece? does it work anything missing non functional etc etc?

this is mine and yours looks like yours is a little faster? maybe i can somehow sync them up with evga precision like at least the clock speeds and stuff

http://s20.photobucket.com/user/natej315/media/1.jpg.html


----------



## hertz9753

The EVGA 2981 would work. It still has the stock bios.


----------



## trivium nate

prices???


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> prices???


Only in a PM.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> How much?
> 
> is it in one piece? does it work anything missing non functional etc etc?
> 
> this is mine and yours looks like yours is a little faster? maybe i can somehow sync them up with evga precision like at least the clock speeds and stuff
> 
> http://s20.photobucket.com/user/natej315/media/1.jpg.html


350$ Works perfect, Max Temps i ever seen 60 , Quiet , watercooled.


----------



## trivium nate

I can't do a watercooled card I have to have air i dont have a loop in my pc


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> I can't do a watercooled card I have to have air i dont have a loop in my pc


Loop?
Anyway this is what it looks like OUT of the case


----------



## trivium nate

Oh sweet one of those ones damn might have to do it

What does ther coole plug into on motherboard? I allready have a corsair h50 plugged in


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Oh sweet one of those ones damn might have to do it


Look in my Profile few more Pic. there.


----------



## KillerBee33

Okey. For those who is still interested







Havent had a chance to test everything properly , only had few hours to play with it, Borderlands 2 Maxed out 2160p,GTA V Maxed out 1620p,
OC'd with AB by only 220Core 350Mem. +120 Power , will keep you guys posted thru this weekend


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Okey. For those who is still interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent had a chance to test everything properly , only had few hours to play with it, Borderlands 2 Maxed out 2160p,GTA V Maxed out 1620p,
> OC'd with AB by only 220Core 350Mem. +120 Power , will keep you guys posted thru this weekend


Get that 1080 outta here we don't recognize this GPU


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Get that 1080 outta here we don't recognize this GPU


Haha, we do recognize it but this is a GTX 980 thread.
Though to be honest those scores have been beat by some 980 Ti's with modded Bios. Makes me wonder what that card can do with a modded bios. Is there not a thread for the GTX 1080 owners club somewhere?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Get that 1080 outta here we don't recognize this GPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Haha, we do recognize it but this is a GTX 980 thread.
> Though to be honest those scores have been beat by some 980 Ti's with modded Bios. Makes me wonder what that card can do with a modded bios. Is there not a thread for the GTX 1080 owners club somewhere?


I've been asked by few 980 owners to post results. You don't have to look at it if it bothers you so much








Still a 980 owner here BTW.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Just looking at that frightens me. It's almost like our borders are being breached and we are being invaded by a superior alien being.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Just looking at that frightens me. It's almost like our borders are being breached and we are being invaded by a superior alien being.


It's not. Atleast not Yet







No custom BIOS , No AIO collers, Only 2 Drivers available from NVidia, No real support from OC Software, but from what i tested the 1080 STOCK is a 1620p GPU .


----------



## c0nsistent

Have any SLI 980 owners here recently upgraded to a 1080 and was it worth it?

I'm looking to SLI my 980 because the HSF is damaged and I can't RMA it, but it works fine. Basically I wont get much by selling it used, so I'm looking towards the SLI upgrade path instead of the 1080.
I'd like to know if microstutter and issues of that nature are still a big hindrance.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I don't have any microstutter issues at all and haven't had any since my days of running EVGA GTX-570 HD s/c boards in dual SLI.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> Have any SLI 980 owners here recently upgraded to a 1080 and was it worth it?
> 
> I'm looking to SLI my 980 because the HSF is damaged and I can't RMA it, but it works fine. Basically I wont get much by selling it used, so I'm looking towards the SLI upgrade path instead of the 1080.
> I'd like to know if microstutter and issues of that nature are still a big hindrance.


I decided to wait for the Ti cards. I still run 1440p and I continue to see 140+ FPS on the games I play. That may change at the end of this year,early next, but i really wanted to get at least 2 years out of my 2 STRIX cards. Unless you are running 4k or mutli displays I would wait. But since you only have one 980 i would try to see if you can find a decent used 980 and run SLI until the Ti cards or your needs increase.

On a 2nd note, i have not experienced stutter since my HD5xxx (xFire) cards way back in the day. Although, i did have a friend with 4 titans that struggled with the issue, disabling 1 or 2 of the cards tended to fix the problem (not sure, other than bench queen/rendering, he spent the $4k). I have not heard much of this issue with 2x cards. I really think this is why Nvidia does not want to deal with the more than 2 GPU set ups.

If i can get 2.5 years out of the 980s I will be happy with the new investment into 2xTi cards. I will really have to see how my performance is on the next few new games. I think once the high Hz 4k displays start to come out the need will increase, I am still on the fence about VR.

just my


----------



## Braed

I own an SC and can't use the overboost feature. It was unlocked on my 780 and 780TI, but not on this 980.
Currently at 1530MHz on water and would love to push the voltage a bit more to get some higher clocks with the huge cooling headroom i have.
Any ideas?


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/10060_20#post_25148214

Like that?


----------



## Braed

Nope, it's greyed out. I can select Overvolt and KBoost, but not Overboost.
Pic: http://prntscr.com/btj2zt


----------



## hertz9753

The EVGA SC is a Maxwell card and not a Kepler. +87 is also to high on the volts.


----------



## Braed

So Overboost is not supported with Maxwell?
Also, why is +87 too much? It's what i need to be stable at 1530. Was planning to custom BIOS and try to hit 1600...
Everything i've ever seen/read regarding OCing suggests that +87 is fine...

Edit: i see you are at +127 with 12mV. That's impressive... I have ASIC 77.1% and around 45C under max load - and yet i can't even hit +127 without crashing in games. Silicone lottery or am i missing something?

Edit: stable at +12 atm


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braed*
> 
> So Overboost is not supported with Maxwell?
> Also, why is +87 too much? It's what i need to be stable at 1530. Was planning to custom BIOS and try to hit 1600...
> Everything i've ever seen/read regarding OCing suggests that +87 is fine...
> 
> Edit: i see you are at +127 with 12mV. That's impressive... I have ASIC 77.1% and around 45C under max load - and yet i can't even hit +127 without crashing in games. Silicone lottery or am i missing something?
> 
> Edit: stable at +12 atm


+87 is not too much voltage as long as your temperatures are reasonable and not high enough to cause throttling. 1500 MHz is a respectable OC for a GTX-980 with a stock factory VBIOS. I would be careful modding your BIOS unless you are watercooling. That's just my personal opinion as I found the factory cooling solution on my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G were barely sufficient keeping my boards cool at 1500 MHz with +250 on the Memory Clock.


----------



## Braed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> +87 is not too much voltage as long as your temperatures are reasonable and not high enough to cause throttling. 1500 MHz is a respectable OC for a GTX-980 with a stock factory VBIOS. I would be careful modding your BIOS unless you are watercooling. That's just my personal opinion as I found the factory cooling solution on my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G were barely sufficient keeping my boards cool at 1500 MHz with +250 on the Memory Clock.


My 980 has a Kraken G10 + H90. Temps are around 30C at idle at and 50ish under load - loads of room for more voltage.
Only problem i've found is in finding a good BIOS. I've found one here, but i'm not completely convinced just yet. There's not half as much online about BIOS modding the 980 compared to what there was about BIOS modding the 780 i had.

Anyhow, the temps are great, and i'd be happy to see 1600MHz. I got to 1550 in heaven and it crashed after a few seconds (not instantly), so that's a good sign that with a few more mV i might be able to hit a nice 1600/500 (8GHz mem) OC. I might consider grabbing some small heatsinks for the VRMs/VRAM - but the card does have a midplate so things might be alright?

I'd love to hear from anyone who BIOS hacked their SC 980.









Edit: How much does upping the V from 1.2 to 1.3 actually affect longevity? Seeing as people OC their CPUs and add more than 0.1V, I can't imagine it's all that much considering temps are okay.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braed*
> 
> My 980 has a Kraken G10 + H90. Temps are around 30C at idle at and 50ish under load - loads of room for more voltage.
> Only problem i've found is in finding a good BIOS. I've found one here, but i'm not completely convinced just yet. There's not half as much online about BIOS modding the 980 compared to what there was about BIOS modding the 780 i had.
> 
> Anyhow, the temps are great, and i'd be happy to see 1600MHz. I got to 1550 in heaven and it crashed after a few seconds, so that's a good sign that with a few more mV i might be able to hit a nice 1600/500 (8GHz mem) OC. I might consider grabbing some small heatsinks for the VRMs/VRAM - but the card does have a midplate so things might be alright?
> 
> I'd love to hear from anyone who BIOS hacked their SC 980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How much does upping the V from 1.2 to 1.3 actually affect longevity? Seeing as people OC their CPUs and add more than 0.1V, I can't imagine it's all that much considering temps are okay.


Try this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Braed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try this.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Thanks, Bee.


----------



## herpderpsky

hey bouyz so i just burned my 980 matrixs core by flowing this guide http://overclocking.guide/asus-gtx-980-matrix/ it worked fine for a week or two and then i took it out to mod my pc but wen i put it back with the ln2 mode enabled it loaded windows 10 and then after 2-4 sec it blasted my core with max voltage and then burned .the bios was on defolt idk y it did that never going with a double bios again i never even tried the burn to bios feter







or did any kind of ocing







i am on a chrosshair iv formula dow is that the problem coz when i first unloked it it didnt let me up the voltage on gpu tweak buged out i guess but after restarting and witching the ln2 switch it let me and then i took it out to mod my case I just want to see if I'm the only one who had this problem coz of double bios bug


----------



## jorpe

Swapped my 980 gaming 4g for a 1080 classy. One fan was failing and making all sorts of noise. Extended warranty in store ftw


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> Swapped my 980 gaming 4g for a *1080 classy*. One fan was failing and making all sorts of noise. Extended warranty in store ftw


Is it actually a thing now?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Is it actually a thing now?


They were released yesterday but good luck finding one now. LOL


----------



## KillerBee33

I can sell my MSI 1080 FE if any1 really wants one.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I can sell my MSI 1080 FE if any1 really wants one.


Not what you expected? Go ahead and admit it. You miss us 980 guys, don't you?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Not what you expected? Go ahead and admit it. You miss us 980 guys, don't you?


1st 1080 is exactly as expected
2nd still have my 980








Only got the 1080 for the Rift and havent noticed a big difference yet over the 1544GHz 980.
Just to say this*** Unoptimized Drivers, No Custom BIOS yet, on AIR and oveclocked with BETA Software The Witcher 3 Maxed out @ 2160p runs between 42 and 52 FPS.
BUT, i did not get it for the Flat Screen


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 1st 1080 is exactly as expected
> 2nd still have my 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got the 1080 for the Rift and havent noticed a big difference yet over the 1544GHz 980.
> Just to say this*** Unoptimized Drivers, No Custom BIOS yet, on AIR and oveclocked with BETA Software The Witcher 3 Maxed out @ 2160p runs between 42 and 52 FPS.
> BUT, i did not get it for the Flat Screen


Yeah, it always takes a while for driver developement. I'm just mad because I can't afford one and I got no reason to upgrade yet. Hopefully I can make it until the Volta GTX-1180 ti is released. By that time there should be modding tools for the BIOS too. I'm upset that the 1060 won't have SLI available.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Yeah, it always takes a while for driver developement. I'm just mad because I can't afford one and I got no reason to upgrade yet. Hopefully I can make it until the Volta GTX-1180 ti is released. By that time there should be modding tools for the BIOS too. I'm upset that the 1060 won't have SLI available.


Well, this may sound ridiculous but i'm almost done with FlatScreens. 4K or 12K







Also waiting for Drivers, BIOS Tools and more than few Cooling options for the 1080, other than that it's a great card


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well, this may sound ridiculous but i'm almost done with FlatScreens. 4K or 12K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also waiting for Drivers, BIOS Tools and more than few Cooling options for the 1080, other than that it's a great card


I am officially quite jealous. I am really wanting a curved monitor that I think was 34 inches wide with 1440p resolution but my wallet is so empty that there is a vacuum inside of it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I am officially quite jealous. I am really wanting a curved monitor that I think was 34 inches wide with 1440p resolution but my wallet is so empty that there is a vacuum inside of it.


I'm not talking about Monitors at all







VR headsets are the future. But you need 2 1080Ti's to be able to run it with X2 lets just say "DSR"
Display Pixes Override is VRs DSR


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm not talking about Monitors at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR headsets are the future. But you need 2 1080Ti's to be able to run it with X2 lets just say "DSR"


I don't have enough funds for that stuff or enough room in my apartment to set it up right. I just want a nice wrap-around screen so I can see more of the game without having to look at the seams from using multiple monitors.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I don't have enough funds for that stuff or enough room in my apartment to set it up right. I just want a nice wrap-around screen so I can see more of the game without having to look at the seams from using multiple monitors.


Ehh it's all in , i dare to say ALPHA stage . But it's NEW and FUN. By the way if you remember my delema with Case air flow , after many tries i found a killer flow








6700K @ 4.7Ghz max out @ 72 Degrees.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm not talking about Monitors at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR headsets are the future. But you need 2 1080Ti's to be able to run it with X2 lets just say "DSR"
> Display Pixes Override is VRs DSR


I think AR is more the future than VR. I am very much excited for the MS Holo Lens but it is still in the dev stage and the headset costs about 3g's. I am not really that interested in VR as I very much prefer to keep an eye on my surroundings plus you can wear VR for no more than 20 to 30 mins at a time.......


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I think AR is more the future than VR. I am very much excited for the MS Holo Lens but it is still in the dev stage and the headset costs about 3g's. I am not really that interested in VR as I very much prefer to keep an eye on my surroundings plus you can wear VR for no more than 20 to 30 mins at a time.......


Timing is absolutely wrong







No limit here PORN or GAME . not sure where you would hear something like that . Run Project Cars for Hours and finished Edge of Nowhere in almost one sitting 8 HOURS


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have done VR before a few times and it really messes with your equilibrium. What you are seeing in VR and what is in reality are two different things. I can't see how anyone would ever be able to do more than 45 mins at best as the side effects are crazy. The side effects have been compared to being drunk.

The most I did it was for approximately 30 mins and I could barely walk. It took me a few minutes for my equilibrium to get straight


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have done VR before a few times and it really messes with your equilibrium. What you are seeing in VR and what is in reality are two different things. I can't see how anyone would ever be able to do more than 45 mins at best as the side effects are crazy. The side effects have been compared to being drunk.
> 
> The most I did it was for approximately 30 mins and I could barely walk. It took me a few minutes for my equilibrium to get straight


HEHE my friend did Flying game for about 30 min , he got sick the first time . Its all about Hardware and Keeping that Magical 90FPS blive me








LOL my wife cried she got so scared of the Dinosaur Demo


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> HEHE my friend did Flying game for about 30 min , he got sick the first time . Its all about Hardware and Keeping that Magical 90FPS blive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL my wife cried she got so scared of the Dinosaur Demo


It all looks really awesome and I can only imagine what some games will be like, especially the horror themed ones.
But as I said I much prefer to keep an eye on the real world. I seriously think AR is the next great thing. Some of the things I have seen demoed only makes me wonder what they can achieve with AR.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I think AR is more the future than VR. I am very much excited for the MS Holo Lens but it is still in the dev stage and the headset costs about 3g's. I am not really that interested in VR as I very much prefer to keep an eye on my surroundings plus you can wear VR for no more than 20 to 30 mins at a time.......


This, I rather have the AR, crap VR. The thought of wearing a heavy headset on my face don't sound fun at all.

Though, right now VR is way to expensive still for the average peep. So, probably going to be a few more years before it even gets main stream, if even that.

Plus, the idea of trying to play a strategy game in VR sounds like a headache. But AR, that would be super sweet with RPGs and strategy games.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It all looks really awesome and I can only imagine what some games will be like, especially the horror themed ones.
> But as I said I much prefer to keep an eye on the real world. I seriously think AR is the next great thing. Some of the things I have seen demoed only makes me wonder what they can achieve with AR.


Check out Edge of Nowhere gameplay , It gets scary


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This, I rather have the AR, crap VR. The thought of wearing a heavy headset on my face don't sound fun at all.
> 
> Though, right now VR is way to expensive still for the average peep. So, probably going to be a few more years before it even gets main stream, if even that.
> 
> Plus, the idea of trying to play a strategy game in VR sounds like a headache. But AR, that would be super sweet with RPGs and strategy games.


I agree! But IRT the heavy headsets for VR, AR also has a headset. Check out the MS Holo Lens. Right now the AR stuff is a lot more expensive than the VR. But I am more of an AR fan despite the current situation.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I agree! But IRT the heavy headsets for VR, AR also has a headset. Check out the MS Holo Lens. Right now the AR stuff is a lot more expensive than the VR. But I am more of an AR fan despite the current situation.


Btw Oculus is a bit over 450 Grams and feels very light and comfortable...
Microsoft HoloLens 580 grams...
VR is for Entertainment and Hololens is for Professionals mostly.
Oculus $620 Hololens over $3000
HoloLens was not meant for Gaming and it will never be , Checkers and Pokeymon GO at best


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I agree! But IRT the heavy headsets for VR, AR also has a headset. Check out the MS Holo Lens. Right now the AR stuff is a lot more expensive than the VR. But I am more of an AR fan despite the current situation.


Then that a kill off to me. I just don't want to deal wearing something on my face. Unless they can do something like Google glasses.

Pokemon Go + Goggle style glasses.


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Is it actually a thing now?


Yessir. The MC near me got a handful mid morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> They were released yesterday but good luck finding one now. LOL


I got the last one where I was. I didnt realize they had just been released I was just trying to get the warranty replacement for my 980.


----------



## Zuhl3156

There is a MicroCenter fairly close to me and they have a lot of good deals but it is out by Valley Forge and I don't have a car for a three hour ride.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> Yessir. The MC near me got a handful mid morning.
> I got the last one where I was. I didnt realize they had just been released I was just trying to get the warranty replacement for my 980.


I'm a non american. Overclockers UK have a pre-order listing but that's about it.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Then that a kill off to me. I just don't want to deal wearing something on my face. Unless they can do something like Google glasses.
> 
> Pokemon Go + Goggle style glasses.


You do understand that is exactly what AR is right? Basically you are wearing a headset that has a visor that you can see through and look at the normal world. Check it out yourself at this MS Hololens sight.

Note that what you are looking at is the first gen developer kit. The newsletter has stated in the past that by the time it is released outside of the dev stage there should be options for different styles and they should be lighter than they are now.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You do understand that is exactly what AR is right? Basically you are wearing a headset that has a visor that you can see through and look at the normal world. Check it out yourself at this MS Hololens sight.
> 
> Note that what you are looking at is the first gen developer kit. The newsletter has stated in the past that by the time it is released outside of the dev stage there should be options for different styles and they should be lighter than they are now.


If they can keep it light, I be for trying it out. I just don't like the idea of something heavy on my face or head. Reason I can't stand the current headsets for VR.

Major reason AR has my attention instead if they can keep the headsets light.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> If they can keep it light, I be for trying it out. I just don't like the idea of something heavy on my face or head. Reason I can't stand the current headsets for VR.
> 
> Major reason AR has my attention instead if they can keep the headsets light.


From what I can tell the MS Holo Lens has it's weight distributed better over the head but most VR headsets have their weight primarily on the front. Reason would indicate the AR headset would be much more comfortable because of this despite it weighing 1.25 pounds compared to the 1 pound weight of the Oculus Rift.


----------



## ErrorFile

So my 980 STRIX's fans make a extra noise while the fans are spinning and there's also a new fancy clicking-type of a sound. Going to RMA my card, but just wanted to ask if anyone has normally working fans without the clicking or is that normal? Temperatures and everything else about the card is normal, but it's quite noisy during gaming now - it used to be really quiet with the fans spinning.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> So my 980 STRIX's fans make a extra noise while the fans are spinning and there's also a new fancy clicking-type of a sound. Going to RMA my card, but just wanted to ask if anyone has normally working fans without the clicking or is that normal? Temperatures and everything else about the card is normal, but it's quite noisy during gaming now - it used to be really quiet with the fans spinning.


Dirty?


----------



## hertz9753

That is also my thought. The clicking is probably a fan switch turning a fan on and off.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> Dirty?


It wasn't, I did clean the whole card with compressed air and it didn't help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is also my thought. The clicking is probably a fan switch turning a fan on and off.


The card is now RMA'd, I'm waiting for the replacement card to arrive in next week. It was really broken, one of the fans kept a weird noise while I spun it manually. Fan bearing most likely? Let's see if the new card clicks as my first 980 STRIX didn't do that at all. This RMA'd card was a whole another unit. Hopefully the new one arrives fast, it's not very nice to play games with the HD530...


----------



## hertz9753

That is good news. A GPU should work as intended.


----------



## Philippk

Hi! So, im in a bit of a situation with my card, i got the MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 card.

Managed to set the Core Clock on +200 MHz and Memory +440 to get it stable with about 1-2 hours of Furmark (yes i know i should propably use Heaven or something like that)

But the problem is now, i cant change the Core Voltage at all, even if i bump it with +1 in Afterburner, it just.. freezes!

So anyone out there with similar card? Cause apparently, the Voltage "SHOULD" be unlocked if you read the fine specs from the manufacturer itself! But nope.. maybe they're talking about something else?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> Hi! So, im in a bit of a situation with my card, i got the MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 card.
> 
> Managed to set the Core Clock on +200 MHz and Memory +440 to get it stable with about 1-2 hours of Furmark (yes i know i should propably use Heaven or something like that)
> 
> But the problem is now, i cant change the Core Voltage at all, even if i bump it with +1 in Afterburner, it just.. freezes!
> 
> So anyone out there with similar card? Cause apparently, the Voltage "SHOULD" be unlocked if you read the fine specs from the manufacturer itself! But nope.. maybe they're talking about something else?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Thank you very much you humble human being


----------



## ErrorFile

Okay, I've had the new 980 STRIX for like a week now. The card is actually a lot better than the one I RMA'd. This one doesn't do anything extra - no clicking (not even if the fans start to spin) and temperatures are a bit better handled - as the fans might not even spin while gaming (Assetto Corsa used to always make them spin, for example). My PC is again whisper-quiet even while gaming, perfect.


----------



## trivium nate

so for 4K should i stick with sli gtx 980's or get a 1080? or get a third 980 lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so for 4K should i stick with sli gtx 980's or get a 1080? or get a third 980 lol


Your better bet is 2 TitanX Pascals.


----------



## trivium nate

cant afford those lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> cant afford those lol


Never ending Race


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so for 4K should i stick with sli gtx 980's or get a 1080? or get a third 980 lol


You are safer going with a single 1080 or if you can wait a 1080Ti. There are some games out there that do not support sli and even less that support three way sli, so going with a single card is probably your most broad safe bet.


----------



## trivium nate

wonder if i could sell my sli 980's quick then hmm


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I was smart. Sold my 980s right before the 1080 was out.

I almost did a free step-up to the 1080 if you donæt take the WB in account.


----------



## Ithanul

I still have my one 980 STRIX which I still need to smack the water block too.









In total still have five Maxwell cards. I may try to sell one off here soon so I can nab a 1060 to mess with. The others just don't grab my attention atm. Actually crap it, may as well. Then the pain though of finding a blasted 1060 at its market price. Some peeps are off their rocker on some of the prices. Especially the one I want to get my hands on to abuse the crap out of with folding.


----------



## trivium nate

which dang version of ega precision supports the 980? i upgraded and it kept asking me serial number and stuff so im trying to down grade


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> which dang version of ega precision supports the 980? i upgraded and it kept asking me serial number and stuff so im trying to down grade


I use 5.3.11


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> which dang version of ega precision supports the 980? i upgraded and it kept asking me serial number and stuff so im trying to down grade


If I could make a recommendation I would say uninstall Precision X and download and install MSI Afterburner. Others on here will probably recommend the same thing.
I say this mainly because the EVGA precision X is an unstable program. I see reports all the time on issues with this program.
I used to use it as I mainly purchase EVGA cards. But I have since found the MSI Afterburner works much better and I have not seen anywhere near the reported bugs that precision x has.

MSI Afterburner is designed to work with just about any nvidia graphics card out there and it will work perfectly fine with EVGA cards. There are also loads of skins available. In fact I am using the Precision X skin on my MSI Afterburner


----------



## trivium nate

ok


----------



## trivium nate

anyone know how to configure gtx led visualizer with the newest geforce experience?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> anyone know how to configure gtx led visualizer with the newest geforce experience?


I never use GFE. I use the app inside the 'LED Visualizer' folder that sits inside the NVIDIA Folder where you extracted your driver files to.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> anyone know how to configure gtx led visualizer with the newest geforce experience?


That is a great question, along with shadowplay... Nvidia! what have you done! I didn't even choose to update Geforce experience
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I never use GFE. I use the app inside the 'LED Visualizer' folder that sits inside the NVIDIA Folder where you extracted your driver files to.


I don't have that folder but I've got one for shadowplay. I can't get the .exe to do anything though


----------



## Zuhl3156

It should be in there with the 372.54 WHQL drivers. I've heard that the newer 372.70 drivers are missing some features like "Ansel" that were in the earlier driver. There were some other things too and is why I didn't upgrade my drivers this time around. Here is a pic of my nVidia Folder though I have already deleted the GFE folders:


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> It should be in there with the 372.54 WHQL drivers. I've heard that the newer 372.70 drivers are missing some features like "Ansel" that were in the earlier driver. There were some other things too and is why I didn't upgrade my drivers this time around. Here is a pic of my nVidia Folder though I have already deleted the GFE folders:


It appears that I'm a fool and was looking at my Nvidia folders in my program folders... Right next to that Nvidia folder









And its looking like Shadowplay is replaced by "share"


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> And its looking like Shadowplay is replaced by "share"


Mine is still labeled as Shadowplay but I have never used it before. Are you using the latest 372.70 drivers? I use MSI Afterburner to record all of my videos and screenshots and never had a problem with it.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Mine is still labeled as Shadowplay but I have never used it before. Are you using the latest 372.70 drivers? I use MSI Afterburner to record all of my videos and screenshots and never had a problem with it.


Im currently using 372.54.

I don't use it very often since I figure no one really wants to watch me play video games... oh wait... https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lets+play

I'll look into afterburner's. I already run it all the time so might as well


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I never use GFE. I use the app inside the 'LED Visualizer' folder that sits inside the NVIDIA Folder where you extracted your driver files to.


The only thing I have in that folder are two files: A NVI and a NVX file. I don't think they are apps in themselves.....

What is the name of the actual app you clicked on to get it to work. I have the latest drivers.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The only thing I have in that folder are two files: A NVI and a NVX file. I don't think they are apps in themselves.....
> 
> What is the name of the actual app you clicked on to get it to work. I have the latest drivers.


Open the Windows Explorer for your System drive, then navigate through this NVIDIA Folder until you reach the extracted video driver files and folders:



Open the LEDVisualizer folder:



Scroll down near the bottom and double-click on the NvLedVisualizer application:


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Open the Windows Explorer for your System drive, then navigate through this NVIDIA Folder until you reach the extracted video driver files and folders:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the LEDVisualizer folder:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down near the bottom and double-click on the NvLedVisualizer application:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do not have an nvidia folder on my C drive like you do. The only ones I have are in the two program files folders (x86 and 64 bit) Then again it may be because I am on windows 10 64 bit (which is working great so far).
I did a search for that specific app on my C drive and it found no apps whatsoever. There are a few NVI and NVX files and a couple of web pages that it found but that is it.
I queried nvidia about it.... hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I do not have an nvidia folder on my C drive like you do. The only ones I have are in the two program files folders (x86 and 64 bit) Then again it may be because I am on windows 10 64 bit (which is working great so far).
> I did a search for that specific app on my C drive and it found no apps whatsoever. There are a few NVI and NVX files and a couple of web pages that it found but that is it.
> I queried nvidia about it.... hopefully they will respond soon.


Download the correct drivers for your system from here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Double-click on the downloaded driver and let it extract the files to your C:\ drive. You don't need to install the drivers, just extract them into that folder it creates. When it asks if you want to continue just click 'Cancel' and the installer will exit. Now you can go to that NVIDIA folder and use the LEDVisualizer app.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Addition: When you reach this point in the driver installation process just click 'Cancel':


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Download the correct drivers for your system from here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> 
> Double-click on the downloaded driver and let it extract the files to your C:\ drive. You don't need to install the drivers, just extract them into that folder it creates. When it asks if you want to continue just click 'Cancel' and the installer will exit. Now you can go to that NVIDIA folder and use the LEDVisualizer app.


Thanks for that. I wonder why there is no control for it in the software. Did they forget to add it in?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Thanks for that. I wonder why there is no control for it in the software. Did they forget to add it in?


If you're depending on Microsoft for the latest driver updates I don't think they will install anything but the basics. Most Windows 10 users keep MS from updating their hardware drivers and do it themselves manually. Not all drivers are created equally and many gamers prefer one driver over another and install their own and keep Microsoft from updating them. I have one PC Folding while I am using the one that has dual-SLI with waterblocks. I've been sitting here trying to adjust my LEDs using the wrong keyboard. LOL


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> If you're depending on Microsoft for the latest driver updates I don't think they will install anything but the basics. Most Windows 10 users keep MS from updating their hardware drivers and do it themselves manually. Not all drivers are created equally and many gamers prefer one driver over another and install their own and keep Microsoft from updating them. I have one PC Folding while I am using the one that has dual-SLI with waterblocks. I've been sitting here trying to adjust my LEDs using the wrong keyboard. LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've had the latest driver installed since it was released. But there was no NVIDIA folder listed in the C drive until I used the trick you recommended. I use Geforce Experience to let me know when new drivers are available. I have windows set to notify me when updates are available but it will not install them until I say so. Though recently I had to manually find then start the download for the anniversary update.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for the next 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us for our monthly Foldathons - see attached link.

September Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## netcrusher

Anyone knows the difference between a Gainward GTX 980 Phantom 4Gb with a 6-pin and an 8-pin and the same card with two 8-pin, which is the newest one??? I can´t find any info about, thank you in advance to all


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netcrusher*
> 
> Anyone knows the difference between a Gainward GTX 980 Phantom 4Gb with a 6-pin and an 8-pin and the same card with two 8-pin, which is the newest one??? I can´t find any info about, thank you in advance to all


I have no experience with this company but according to their website the latest Phantom(only one listed) is a 6-pin + 8-pin so I have to guess that the 6-pin/8-pin is the latest: http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=955&lang=en


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netcrusher*
> 
> Anyone knows the difference between a Gainward GTX 980 Phantom 4Gb with a 6-pin and an 8-pin and the same card with two 8-pin, which is the newest one??? I can´t find any info about, thank you in advance to all


Normally the more pins the better and cards with more pins tend to OC better than those with less. But "tend to" are the key words here as it is apparently not always true.


----------



## zoson

Power delivery has never been a limit for GTX 970's or 980's unless you are using extreme cooling. It's on the order of 99% of all cards will reach their max overclock with 1.3v or less on air cooling.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/overclocker-overvoltaging-alone-does-not-help-maxwell-to-overclock/

The ONLY thing that is a predictable help is manufacturer binning based on ASIC. This is also why I 'advertise' my custom bios for ref cards as only providing 2-4 bins over stock, maximum, even though it increases the max voltage from 1.262v to 1.312v.

Buying the aftermarket PCB cards in the case of Maxwell 2/GTX 970/GTX 980 is basically a waste of money. Get the cheapest one possible with the highest starting frequency.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - 19th 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

October Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Power delivery has never been a limit for GTX 970's or 980's unless you are using extreme cooling. It's on the order of 99% of all cards will reach their max overclock with 1.3v or less on air cooling.
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/overclocker-overvoltaging-alone-does-not-help-maxwell-to-overclock/
> 
> The ONLY thing that is a predictable help is manufacturer binning based on ASIC. This is also why I 'advertise' my custom bios for ref cards as only providing 2-4 bins over stock, maximum, even though it increases the max voltage from 1.262v to 1.312v.
> 
> Buying the aftermarket PCB cards in the case of Maxwell 2/GTX 970/GTX 980 is basically a waste of money. Get the cheapest one possible with the highest starting frequency.


Can you explain what this '2-4 bins over stock' means? Is this your way of claiming an increase of 13 to 26 MHz?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Power delivery has never been a limit for GTX 970's or 980's unless you are using extreme cooling. It's on the order of 99% of all cards will reach their max overclock with 1.3v or less on air cooling.
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/overclocker-overvoltaging-alone-does-not-help-maxwell-to-overclock/
> 
> The ONLY thing that is a predictable help is manufacturer binning based on ASIC. This is also why I 'advertise' my custom bios for ref cards as only providing 2-4 bins over stock, maximum, even though it increases the max voltage from 1.262v to 1.312v.
> 
> Buying the aftermarket PCB cards in the case of Maxwell 2/GTX 970/GTX 980 is basically a waste of money. Get the cheapest one possible with the highest starting frequency.


I also stated that it was not always the case if you had extra power pins. In the past it was very true.
In my experience along with some others on the bios mod club is that ASIC does not mean as much as it used to. For example My gtx 980 has an ASIC value of 72.5% but I have reached higher more stable OC than others with an ASIC as high as 80%. My max OC on air is 1554 (somewhere around that number), which is where I start to get artifacts in graphics tests. In fact I have seen at least one card that can't even hit a stable 1507mhz with a modded bios. but had an ASIC of 80%..

FYI I could hit 1480mhz without a modded bios. Right now with my modded bios my default clock is 1507mhz. I usually run it at around 1533mhz. But some games like Ashes of the Singularity don't like OC'd cards so I downclock it for games like that.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Can you explain what this '2-4 bins over stock' means? Is this your way of claiming an increase of 13 to 26 MHz?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I also stated that it was not always the case if you had extra power pins. In the past it was very true.
> In my experience along with some others on the bios mod club is that ASIC does not mean as much as it used to. For example My gtx 980 has an ASIC value of 72.5% but I have reached higher more stable OC than others with an ASIC as high as 80%. My max OC on air is 1554 (somewhere around that number), which is where I start to get artifacts in graphics tests. In fact I have seen at least one card that can't even hit a stable 1507mhz with a modded bios. but had an ASIC of 80%..
> 
> FYI I could hit 1480mhz without a modded bios. Right now with my modded bios my default clock is 1507mhz. I usually run it at around 1533mhz. But some games like Ashes of the Singularity don't like OC'd cards so I downclock it for games like that.


ASIC is based on wafer and is entirely relative. So a 72.5% from one wafer can be an 80% from another wafer and you cannot compare different batches of GPU's. ASIC is the only measure that we have to determine any kind of quality.


----------



## Zuhl3156

How do you measure a 'bin' increase? What can I expect, performance wise, from an additional bin? Higher clock rates? If so, how much higher?.


----------



## zoson

nvidia sets the bins, we can increase the clock in bios by bins. you can see what clock bin corresponds to each voltage bin from the boost tab in the bios editor.


----------



## hertz9753

Is that like a core strap?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is that like a core strap?


I remember the term Core Strap from decades ago but I'm lost with this bin part of everything. That's why I let someone else mod my BIOS and so far I have not been disappointed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is that like a core strap?


Strap X Multi = Speed . Bins are more like a look up table with 2 columns: Voltage and Speed, like the VID table of a CPU, a long list of voltages and speed in 13Mhz steps.


----------



## Hegysk

Any suggestion on OC of GTX 980 ?
Or rather i'd maybe need to know what is sure stress routine while you OC?

My problem is, however I try to push my GPU by simple OC in MSI Afterburner, for example right now its +50MHz core, while maintaining power limit to 122%.
I tried to run 2 windowed instances of unigine valley for couple of hours now and by far with modded fan curve we are going at max 66C of core temp which i consider okay, however, for example with this fine OC i get sometimes game crashes and video driver unresponsivness which leads only to hard-reset of rig.

Are there any tricks i am missing?

Thanks !


----------



## Zuhl3156

What is your ASIC score? You can try bumping the Voltage up too. My GTX-980 Gaming 4G boards boosted +150 and then some right out of the box. I kept it at 143 because that gave me a nice even 1500 MHz. My ASIC scores are 79.0% and 79.3%. Someone will always come along and scream that ASIC has nothing to do with overclocking but in my case it did.
Another thing I notice is that you're using a 'beta' version of Afterburner. You should be using the 4.2.0 Stable/Final version.


----------



## zoson

1.049v is way too low to expect any sort of overclock.
Even zombie VRM go up to 1.212v. You're not getting anywhere because you're not supplying the necessary voltage.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 1.049v is way too low to expect any sort of overclock.
> Even zombie VRM go up to 1.212v. You're not getting anywhere because you're not supplying the necessary voltage.


I don't think he's under any kind of load in that screenshot and is why his Voltage reading is so low. Mine was 1.212v at 122% playing BF4 or running Firestrike or 3DMark11 before I gave it some extra.


----------



## Hegysk

Thanks so far for some insights, i really appreciate this. As you maybe haven't noticed yet, I am really beginner GPU OC, I have quite some experience in CPU tweaking tho, so hopefully, i will catch something








I should rather ask for some general advice/threads/guides where I can get into custom bioses and such.

And yes, *Zuhl3156* is correct, while playing CS:GO it sits at 1.050V and at not boost fq, however, when it boosts to boost clock it also overvolts to 1.225V.

BTW: what exactly happes when you +offset the frequency by 50 MHz on both, nonboost and boost frequency?

Thanks


----------



## Zuhl3156

The first thing I would do is remove that beta version of Afterburner. It is in beta stage and is intended for 10 series boards. Download the 4.2.0 Final/Stable version from here and see if that helps any:
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
If that is a GTX-980 Gaming 4G I do have a modded BIOS that unlocks the Voltage and Power Limits. I would not advise using it if you are not watercooled. My Power Limit is 150% and Voltage peaks at 1.275v. I can run stable at 1620 to 1640 for benchmarking but stay around 1572 for everyday use and gaming.


----------



## SaberSlayer

Howdy all i am having severe issues with 980 Kingpin'S... plural... It began about 3 months ago when i bought a 980 Kingpin reference from evga for $310 after a $50 rebate ($40 shipping on top of that). got my card and i was very excited to be getting such a amazing card; the unboxing experience of such a cad is a true joy. i threw it into my computer (replacing a gtx970 fallout 4 edition, also from evga) and i was met with ridiculous driver issues. the lights would turn on then start strobing out of control, then theyd turn off, and then if my computer didnt crash id lose all of my performance in gaming. like from 500 fps in csgo to like 120 and severe stuttering. so i began watching temps and wow what a mess... to be clear this card is brand new, running full reference settings "980 kingpin REFERENCE" . the temps at idle are around 40c at load it hits 80 instantly and begins thermal throttling all the way down to below 1000mhz. so i maxed the fans, 2,700 rpms there, hits 75c and sounds like a hairdryer, not acceptable. i will also explain my case, cm haf932 with 4 140mm in push pull on top, 140mm on the back, 140 in the front as well as a 230, and a 230 on the side exhausting air straight from the card. i cant imagine air flow being an issue considering my 970 never got above 70 and my 950ftw never got above 60. so to make my already long story short, my card overheated, starting artifacting and died. so rma goes through. i get my new 980 about a month ago and this one is hitting about the same temps. with anything less than 70% fan speed it throttles. i should mention when i got the new card i did a fresh install of win 10 to be sure that there was no issues dealing with software. the card plays fine, no driver issues for the first 3-4 weeks. temps are the only issue. well now im getting a reoccurring issue where if i use my computer for casual activities (youtube, google browsing, ect) THEN go play games such as battlefield 1 and i get about 30-40 fps from 90-100 normally, requiring a full system restart. i have had both a 950ftw and 970 ssc (fallout 4 edition) and both ran perfectly fine with no issues with drivers or temps. but both 980s are absolute trash! i dont know what else i can do, i have spent $80 for shipping now and if i ship this back itll be $120 for shipping!

system specs:
evga z87 classified
evga g2 750
4690k @3.9ghz
wd blue 1tb
hyperx savage 240gb
h110i gtx
16gb corsair vengeance pro 4x4

any help would be very appreciated!!! sorry for the book


----------



## Zuhl3156

Well, make sure that your settings in the nVidia Control Panel are NOT set to 'Prefer maximum performance' in the Global Settings tab. That would keep your clocks pegged even while at desktop. Under the Program Settings tab set each game and benchmarks to 'Prefer maximum performance'. Secondly, the Kingpin version of the Classified board is basically factory overclocked with a lot of Power Phases for additional overclocking headroom supplying smoother, better filtered power to your components on the board. I purchased a 980 ti Classified REF during the Anniversary Event sale not knowing that it was downclocked to the reference video board clock rates. The 'real' Kingpin is a very capable video board if you have the proper cooling solution, prefereably a watercooling loop, to handle the extra heat. If you read the REF version description it states that this video board failed to meet the standards of a Classified or Kingpin Classifed video board and is why they were issued with a modded BIOS to lower the clock rate. I was pretty miffed because I felt I was tricked into buying a 'broken' board. I got them to issue me a complete full refund with no restocking fee. I did buy a real Classified 4998-KR video board and I am pretty happy with its performance. It does get hot but I can't afford a waterblock right now so when I am Folding at Home I need to take my side panel off and have a floor fan blowing into my case at full speed to keep my Classified from throttling and keep the temp down. The sad truth is that the video boards labeled REF or DT(detuned) are broken video boards that failed to meet EVGA's own specifications. My personal feelings are that these boards should have been stripped and scrapped and not sold at all. We don't know why these REF and DT boards failed the testing phase or we might be able to do something to get decent performance out of them.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> -words-


I always thought that it's just EVGA's way of shifting old stock. Get a 980/980Ti that has the VRM to go very fast but give it stock clocks.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I always thought that it's just EVGA's way of shifting old stock. Get a 980/980Ti that has the VRM to go very fast but give it stock clocks.


Under the description for any 980 ti 'REF' it openly states, or stated, that this video board failed to meet the standards for a Classifed video board and is why it is being released as a 'REFERENCE' clocked version.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Under the description for any 980 ti 'REF' it openly states, or stated, that this video board failed to meet the standards for a Classifed video board and is why it is being released as a 'REFERENCE' clocked version.


Right...SURE. If that's what EVGA says...

doesn't mean it's true. It could just be a lower bin. All they've done is take a Classy, flash a stock BIOS and threw it out to prepare for Pascal.


----------



## SaberSlayer

i asked a evga representative before i bought the card what the EXACT difference was between the "reference" kingpin and the normal kingpin was and they said the only difference was the speeds would be reference 980 speeds, thats what i expected. so i purchased a purposely gimped kingpin not knowing it was a flawed gm204 core. any idea as to what i can do?


----------



## Zuhl3156

I thought I was buying a 'genuine' 980 ti Classified and didn't know anything about this 'REFerence' label or the lower clock rates until someone at EVGA forums pointed it out to me. They build up the hype about their Classified and Kingpin boards are the 'Best of the best', King of the Jungle, Second to none and then they pull this stunt hiding behind a 'REF' tag. I felt like I'd been punched in the gut. Other members called it 'dirty', underhanded, shifty and low. I asked a EVGA Tech and he told me that they would run at the same speeds as a 'real' Classified if you changed the boost using PrecisionX. I should have known better but I believed him and accepted the purchase anyway. It had a decent ASIC of 79.9% but it was unstable and crashed before I got anywhere close to the real Classified speeds. I considered it to be false advertising even calling this creature a Classified. A Classified video board is a world class gaming video board. I stand by my statement that this REF thing is a broken product and should not be sold. They would not and will not RMA your REF board and give you a real Kingpin even if you pay the difference in price. I tried to get them to do that for me and they refused. They will give you a refund if you push the point about it being unstable and unsatisfactory performance. IDK if they will charge you a restocking fee or not. I believe selling these the way they are, lower clocks or not, is misleading and deceptive advertising because they still carry the label Classified or Kingpin.


----------



## SaberSlayer

im going to be calling them up if not today tomorrow and ask for a full refund and no restocking price or return shipping. i have spent $80 on shipping already because the first card hit the bin obviously. i will sit on the phone for hours if it takes, i have lost way to much money in this mess im not losing more to this near criminal marketing tactic. msi or asus can have my money.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> im going to be calling them up if not today tomorrow and ask for a full refund and no restocking price or return shipping. i have spent $80 on shipping already because the first card hit the bin obviously. i will sit on the phone for hours if it takes, i have lost way to much money in this mess im not losing more to this near criminal marketing tactic. msi or asus can have my money.


None of the many video boards that I have purchased through the years by EVGA have ever met my expectations or performed as seen in the many review videos I had watched. I decided to buy a MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G because it had more power phases than EVGA's equivalent and a larger Classified style circuit board and I saved over $100 compared to the EVGA offering. I was blown away by the performance I got from my MSI 980 right out of the box. I finally had a video board that would actually OC to +150 and then some. I liked it so much I bought another and then watercooled them so I could really see how far I could take them. I have run stable at 1500+ MHz on air and a stock VBIOS. After modding I got it stable at 1640 MHz. I'm not saying that all MSI boards willl perform this well but these definitely left EVGA in the dust. I did purchase a 980 ti Classified because it was on sale for around $400 after MIR but that was for Folding only and it becomes unstable doing that if I OC more than 13 to 26 MHz. I think it is safe to say I am done with EVGA video boards and will never purchase another. It doesn't matter how good their customer service department is or how much owners praise them if they keep sending you junk. IDK how to proceed with this nonsense of selling REF and DT boards. People are honestly falling for this lie and purchasing these boards thinking they are getting a real Classified or 1080 FTW and they're not. I have been thinking that the Federal Trade Commision might be one avenue of approach but I'm not certain of where their jurisdiction begins and ends or if this falls into their realm of influence. If EVGA wanted to be honest about these boards they would release them as a new branch called the 'Reference' line and have a Reference model, Reference with enhanced power filtering and finally Reference with ultiimate power filtering which is where the Classified REF should be located.


----------



## MEC-777

Thanks for sharing this info, guys. I've always felt like EVGA cards were a little over-rated and under designed. Now I know that pretty much really is the case. I guess if you're only running stock, they are fine, but if you want to OC at all, stay away. And be very careful what you buy.









I've seen those 980/980Ti Kingpin/Classifieds on sale for way less and wondered why they listed 2 different versions of them. Glad I didn't fall for this trickery. Very uncool EVGA.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info, guys. I've always felt like EVGA cards were a little over-rated and under designed. Now I know that pretty much really is the case. I guess if you're only running stock, they are fine, but if you want to OC at all, stay away. And be very careful what you buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen those 980/980Ti Kingpin/Classifieds on sale for way less and wondered why they listed 2 different versions of them. Glad I didn't fall for this trickery. Very uncool EVGA.


Not necessarily true. I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 and it OC's pretty awesomely. I run normal at 1507 mhz with my memory at 8000 (max). I can run it as high as 1543mhz won some games, but on others it crashes.

EDIT: Correction my max OC is about 1546mhz, at least I think the math adds up correctly, ...lol


----------



## Zuhl3156

I suppose it all boils down to luck of the draw in the Silicone Lottery. It's just that I have never had any luck with EVGA video boards. I recently had to RMA a GTX-980 ti FTW because of a bad fan and I got back a decent board for overclocking with a ASIC of 80.3%. It will OC like a Banshee for gaming but when Folding I start getting bad data if I OC more than 13 to 26 MHz. Maybe it's on Stanford's end but my 4998-KR Clasified shows data corruption at the exact same clock rates. I have to stick to my guns when it comes to selling broken boards and relabeling them as REF or DT. On the other hand, I have seen positive reviews at NewEgg concerning the EVGA GTX-1080 FTW 'DT' which many claim will exceed 2 GHz Core Clock at a reduced price. Nothing better than saving money when upgrading.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I suppose it all boils down to luck of the draw in the Silicone Lottery.


definitely, unless reference cards are a different story from the aftermarket boards. My reference 980 (not SC) I got from Evga's bstock, clocks to 1500, 8100 with ease and I've been pushing that as my daily driver since I went underwater. I can't get much past 1550 in most scenarios, though I'm very willing to accept that

I think I kept it around 1400 with the blower cooler since I didn't like the noise (I'd have to check old screenshots, was a while ago)

That being said, it's saddening to hear that evga has been being less than scrupulous. I'd be really pissed if I bought a classy/kingpin that wouldn't even OC to factory classy/kp clocks. I'd feel like a fraud for owning it lol.

Thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> definitely, unless reference cards are a different story from the aftermarket boards. My reference 980 (not SC) I got from Evga's bstock, clocks to 1500, 8100 with ease and I've been pushing that as my daily driver since I went underwater. I can't get much past 1550 in most scenarios, though I'm very willing to accept that
> 
> I think I kept it around 1400 with the blower cooler since I didn't like the noise (I'd have to check old screenshots, was a while ago)
> 
> That being said, it's saddening to hear that evga has been being less than scrupulous. I'd be really pissed if I bought a classy/kingpin that wouldn't even OC to factory classy/kp clocks. I'd feel like a fraud for owning it lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention!


Mine is still on air (ACX) and it does not normally get that loud.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Mine is still on air (ACX) and it does not normally get that loud.


yeah I was kinda wishing I had gotten a non-reference type for that reason but it was a pretty good deal at the time


----------



## hertz9753

I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC that I replaced the ACX cooler with a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 push/out single fan.

It folds 24/7 @ 1541 boost and the core temps are about 60 in the summer with the side panel off. I have it hooked up to my TV in the bedroom. It's pretty quiet and still has the mid plate on the board for cooling.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> yeah I was kinda wishing I had gotten a non-reference type for that reason but it was a pretty good deal at the time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC that I replaced the ACX cooler with a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 push/out single fan.
> 
> It folds 24/7 @ 1541 boost and the core temps are about 60 in the summer with the side panel off. I have it hooked up to my TV in the bedroom. It's pretty quiet and still has the mid plate on the board for cooling.


I was going to water cool this card but figured I would wait for the 1080Ti (or maybe just get the 1080) with a water block installed. I am hoping for February for the 1080Ti's to come out but if not I will decide then what to do....


----------



## hertz9753

I love the Ti cards.



That is an EVGA GTX 980 Ti 4991-KR folding with another Kraken G10. It has a GTX 960 FTW ACX card below it so I can't get crazy with the OC because it is also between the desk and a wall. I used to fold that card at 1491 when it was in another case and solo but it does gaming and folding now.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Question for everyone, I just picked up a second strix 980 and I'm unsure as to the type of sli bridge I need. My previous setup was dual 660's with only a single connection point on each card. Any recommendations? Looking at the ROG Enthusiast bridges.


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try the one that came with your MB?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you try the one that came with your MB?


I have not. The card gpu arrives Friday.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## lanofsong

Wow, how fast a month goes by.









Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering if anyone has ever used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on their 980 and if it drops temps a lot or just a bit. It works dam good on my cpu for Shure.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on their 980 and if it drops temps a lot or just a bit. It works dam good on my cpu for Shure.


some folks in the delid thread have tried. Seems like 2-3c is about all you'll get. Probably not worth the risk


----------



## ErrorFile

Yaay, yet another 980 STRIX for me that needs to be RMA'd. Starting to seem like these cards aren't built to last as this is my 3rd faulty STRIX.


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Yaay, yet another 980 STRIX for me that needs to be RMA'd. Starting to seem like these cards aren't built to last as this is my 3rd faulty STRIX.


Bummer! These MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G video boards are rock solid except for one bad board that was a really lousy performer right out of the box. I've been tinkering with my HTC Vive that I got on sale for $100 less than regular price and some extra software that probably comes with it anyway. These boards have no problems powering the VR headset. I'm honestly afraid to upgrade because the chances of getting a pair of boards with matching ASIC and boost clock speeds is almost unheard of. I'd like to see what the new GTX-1080 ti boards will do and how much more we'll get gouged in the price department compared to the increase in performance. As far as I can see I really have everything covered with these MSI GTX-980 in SLI.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Bummer! These MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G video boards are rock solid except for one bad board that was a really lousy performer right out of the box. I've been tinkering with my HTC Vive that I got on sale for $100 less than regular price and some extra software that probably comes with it anyway. These boards have no problems powering the VR headset. I'm honestly afraid to upgrade because the chances of getting a pair of boards with matching ASIC and boost clock speeds is almost unheard of. I'd like to see what the new GTX-1080 ti boards will do and how much more we'll get gouged in the price department compared to the increase in performance. As far as I can see I really have everything covered with these MSI GTX-980 in SLI.


Yeah, well it's okay - I've been looking forward to get a faster GPU and now it seems to be possible.







Horrible to do any gaming-related on the HD530... I miss my 980.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Yeah, well it's okay - I've been looking forward to get a faster GPU and now it seems to be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible to do any gaming-related on the HD530... I miss my 980.


I could never get any games to play on my Intel onboard graphics for some reason. Maybe because I was trying to Fold on boh of my GTX-980s at the same time? It wasn't a demanding game either. I just wanted to play some FarCry3 and everything just froze up when I tried to launch the game. I can play any game in my library using a single 980 so I just disable SLI, Fold on my secondary 980 while I play on my primary 980. I still get 170+ Frames per Second with a single board in BF3 or BF4. Fallout 4 is VSync locked at 72 FPS. Everything is smooth with no stuttering or tearing so I really can't complain. I'm definitely getting my money's worth with these MSI boards. I always wanted to try a STRIX but I hear nothing but bad reviews and complaints about ASUS customer service. I finally got my dream video board when I bought my EVGA GTX-980 ti Classified but the Classified is not what it used to be. Once upon a time it was the best of the best but no longer holds that crown. Their customer service is still highly regarded as being one of the best in the business but the product quality is sliding downhill. The once mighty Classified is now voltage locked with hardware making overclocking almost impossible. Yes, it's true! The EVGA Classified video board has been neutered!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

My entire PC gaming career started on my first naive purchase of an Nvidia 8400GS back in the day. After that, I went team Red, and stayed there for years, but friends, I have finally come home







.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/4m5xq


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I have two Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming cards, no issues at all since I got them.


----------



## ycodryn

Hey guys. After 3 years my gtx 780ti has died and evga gave me a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX Cooling 2.0. What do you think about my overclock? On 3DMark FireStrike I got 14186 score.

Clock: 1290 and boost of 1531
Memory: 7810
voltage: 1.275v



These values are from running 3DMark FireStrike Ultra Stress 20 loops.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ycodryn*
> 
> Hey guys. After 3 years my gtx 780ti has died and evga gave me a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX Cooling 2.0. What do you think about my overclock? On 3DMark FireStrike I got 14186 score.
> 
> Clock: 1290 and boost of 1531
> Memory: 7810
> voltage: 1.275v
> 
> 
> 
> These values are from running 3DMark FireStrike Ultra Stress 20 loops.


Great core overclock, most clap out around 1500, you got a bit more...the DDR5 overclock leaves something to be desired. 8000 is not uncommon on good samples. EVGA didn't stick with good ICs later in production. Both of my 980 FTWs had to be RMA'd and the replacements both had Elpida and the memory overclock sucked to my original cards.


----------



## ycodryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Great core overclock, most clap out around 1500, you got a bit more...the DDR5 overclock leaves something to be desired. 8000 is not uncommon on good samples. EVGA didn't stick with good ICs later in production. Both of my 980 FTWs had to be RMA'd and the replacements both had Elpida and the memory overclock sucked to my original cards.


I have Elpida memory too. My final overclock is *1531/[email protected]* on boost with bios tweak. My ASIC Quality is 68.6%. All tweaks are from bios only by trial and error I don`t use any precisionx/msi afterburner. I have tried to lower voltage at these clocks but I crashed with 3DMark FireStrike Ultra. I have tried to go with 1550/[email protected] but I failed. I have tried to go with 1550/[email protected] but I have failed. I have tried to go with 1550 clock and voltage higher then 1.275v but I can`t go higher then 1.275v on voltage. I have tried to tweak bios and set values higher then 1.275v but no matter what I do, on high load my voltage will not pass 1.275v. I think my card is limited to that voltage.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have an issue with my 980 that forced me to start using my 750ti until I can either get my 980 replaced or I get a 1080Ti.
If anyone has an idea of what could cause this then please chime in...

FYI my system is in my signature.
I use two monitors, an AOC 24" gsync (connected by Display Port) and a vizio 24" TV (connected by HDMI).
Just recently the HDMI out stopped working on my 980, basically the vizio TV gets no signal. My 750Ti works just fine with both Display Port and HDMI so it isn't the cable or any of the equipment.

It just seems odd to me that my GTX 980 video card HDMI port would stop working like that.

Any ideas as to what could cause this and maybe if there is a way to get it working without sending it in for an RMA?


----------



## hertz9753

My first thought is it could be a new driver issue or maybe something as simple as switching HDMI cable to the other port on the 980. It could also just be a bad HDMI cable and that made the 750 Ti work because when you unplugged it from the other card you moved the cable.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My first thought is it could be a new driver issue or maybe something as simple as switching HDMI cable to the other port on the 980. It could also just be a bad HDMI cable and that made the 750 Ti work because when you unplugged it from the other card you moved the cable.


I thought along the same lines originally but...
1. I have gone through two driver updates since this issue first started and I even used DDU to completely wipe the system of the driver and then did a clean install with a fresh driver from the nvidia website, did not make a difference.
2. There is only one HDMI port on my GTX 980 (EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0). I was thinking of getting a display port (my 980 has three display ports) to HDMI adapter cable but there may be a larger issue here.
3. I have switched between the two cards at least three times and not once has the HDMI on the 980 worked and the 750 TI HDMI works fine every time.


----------



## hertz9753

I have the same card. It also has one DVI port that you could try. EVGA has a guest RMA that uses the serial number for the manufacturing date if you don't have proof of purchase.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have the same card. It also has one DVI port that you could try. EVGA has a guest RMA that uses the serial number for the manufacturing date if you don't have proof of purchase.


I am good with EVGA. I actually have my 980 registered on their site. But thanks anyway!


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## obikenobi27

How many people upgraded to 1080s here? Worth it?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> How many people upgraded to 1080s here? Worth it?


I didn't but according to the benchmark numbers, its a properly FAT upgrade, might be worth, depending on how much you care. Price per dollar wise, a used 980ti over a 980 is pretty worth market price difference is like 60-80, for 35%+ performance.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> How many people upgraded to 1080s here? Worth it?


I upgraded to a 1080ti from my 980. It was around a 80%-110% increase depending on the bench/game. So I would say the 1080 would be like a 50-60% increase.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> How many people upgraded to 1080s here? Worth it?


Yep. Went from SLI 980's to single 1080 and didn't lose a thing in performance (maybe even gained a little in a couple games).

That being said - if I wasn't building a new system and needing GPU anyway... I wouldn't have bothered as dual 980s are plenty fast enough for 4K in all but a very few games.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I'm upgrading from my 980's to a 1080Ti FTW3 for a few reasons.

It is going to use less power, it's going to run cooler (than two air cooled cards with only a single slot between them), it's going to be quieter and I can ditch the SLI issues that still crop up from time to time.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I'm upgrading from my 980's to a 1080Ti FTW3 for a few reasons.
> 
> It is going to use less power, it's going to run cooler (than two air cooled cards with only a single slot between them), it's going to be quieter and I can ditch the SLI issues that still crop up from time to time.


Yeah it was actually the SLI problems I had in the past that had me determined to go back to a single GPU... although loop aesthetics and a completely irrational thirst for higher numbers (despite not actually playing games much anymore) keep tempting me to get a second 1080. Luckily the other side of my brain prevents me from dropping ~$1K (after block, backplate, shipping, etc.) on something that will get used only once or twice a year.

Or at least my wallet hopes it does.









EDIT: Crap! This made me check current prices and with them dropping ~$150 or so - I'm having bad thoughts again.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I submitted an RMA for my 980 and it got approved. I sent it in last week. Yesterday I get an email stating that I have a package coming from EVGA. But I have not heard anything from them.

Today I went to the EVGA website to see if there were any updates on my RMA. I went to my products and there was an extra product that I never purchased from EVGA. It was a GTX 1070 SC gaming.
At first I thought it was just some weird glitch on their website but then I checked the info. It has the same purchase date and everything that my 980 has, except the place purchased is EVGA RMA.
So I am not sure if I should be excited or not, but has EVGA done something like this before?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I submitted an RMA for my 980 and it got approved. I sent it in last week. Yesterday I get an email stating that I have a package coming from EVGA. But I have not heard anything from them.
> 
> Today I went to the EVGA website to see if there were any updates on my RMA. I went to my products and there was an extra product that I never purchased from EVGA. It was a GTX 1070 SC gaming.
> At first I thought it was just some weird glitch on their website but then I checked the info. It has the same purchase date and everything that my 980 has, except the place purchased is EVGA RMA.
> So I am not sure if I should be excited or not, but has EVGA done something like this before?


Yup happens all the time, I RMA'ed a 780ti and they sent me a 980 a few years ago. They take care of you, that's the reason why I keep going back to their cards because their warranty is so good.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yup happens all the time, I RMA'ed a 780ti and they sent me a 980 a few years ago. They take care of you, that's the reason why I keep going back to their cards because their warranty is so good.


Wow, a 780Ti to a 980 is a pretty good jump!

I have several registered EVGA products on my list all the way from a 8400GS (plus 5 more video cards) to a 1000w SuperNova PSU.
I had originally asked them if instead of a replacement card I could get credit for a 1080Ti and they said they would be unable to do that.....lol, But a free upgrade to a 1070 is nothing to be anything but joyous about!


----------



## FXformat

Yup it was a hydro copper card too, I think if you RMA after a few years they don't have the same card to give you so they give you the next gen one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Wow, a 780Ti to a 980 is a pretty good jump!
> 
> I have several registered EVGA products on my list all the way from a 8400GS (plus 5 more video cards) to a 1000w SuperNova PSU.
> I had originally asked them if instead of a replacement card I could get credit for a 1080Ti and they said they would be unable to do that.....lol, But a free upgrade to a 1070 is nothing to be anything but joyous about!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yup it was a hydro copper card too, I think if you RMA after a few years they don't have the same card to give you so they give you the next gen one.


Now I am not so sure I want to get or would need a 1080Ti....lol

It would have been nice to get a 1070 copper plate. But I will probably just get a waterblock along with a small Swiftech AIO (120mm) for the card, since they are only like $99.


----------



## PipJones

Apologies for the cross post, but, i have been unable to find an answer. I've side-graded from 3x980 to 2x980ti and I am trying to get zero RPM working.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949

<-- snip -->

Is it possible to do a custom fan curve on this card with a zero RPM starting point?

Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/

I tried extracting the BIOS and adjusting the fan points myself, copying from a Strix 980 (with zero RPM) - the fans do not drop below 1000 rpm.

<-- snip -->


----------



## 0ldChicken

Looks like this will be the last week with my 980's. Found a good deal on a 1080 Ti and i couldn't pass up the chance for that single card goodness. Plus the Vram, oh the vram...

Anyways, thanks people for your help making my 980s great. I hope the next owner appreciates them as much as i have.

Also, anyone interested in some 980sli vs 1080Ti benchmarks? I looked around but haven't found much that isn't 980Ti sli vs 1080Ti. Ti should be here Thursday


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I've been looking for 980 SLI vs 1080Ti benchmarks (TechPowerUp was the only one I saw) but I guess 980Ti SLI vs 1080Ti is close enough I can extrapolate some data from it.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I've been looking for 980 SLI vs 1080Ti benchmarks (TechPowerUp was the only one I saw) but I guess 980Ti SLI vs 1080Ti is close enough I can extrapolate some data from it.


oh really? I didn't see any there, I'll have to look again. I'll run as many benchmarks as I can before I take the 2-980's out and see how they compare to the Ti. The 980's have been bios modded and are watercooled, running 1500core and 8000mem 24/7. The Ti won't have a block for another couple weeks I think (gotta wait for Watercool from Germany) and who knows how it is going to overclock. I'll try to post some preliminary aircooled findings when I get it on thursday and see what putting it under water does when I can


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Now that I look for it I can't find it. Maybe it wasn't TechPowerUp. I could have sworn I saw a review that had 980 SLI numbers somewhere but cannot for the life of me find it anymore.

I don't think I dreamed it...


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Now that I look for it I can't find it. Maybe it wasn't TechPowerUp. I could have sworn I saw a review that had 980 SLI numbers somewhere but cannot for the life of me find it anymore.
> 
> I don't think I dreamed it...


I saw ONE but they only had SLI 980 figures for a few of the benchmarks but almost none of the games, not sure where because I was looking a lot of places.







Anything in particular you'd like to see numbers for?
edit: here it is: https://us.hardware.info/reviews/7270/4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-review-incl-sli-faster-card-for-the-same-price-benchmarksn3dmark-fire-strike--extreme--ultra


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Got a rig running 980s in SLI right here (writing this post on it as we speak)... what bench do you want? Other specs are fairly outdated - this is now my work PC - but still decent:

3770K @ 4.6GHz normally 5.0GHz for benches
32GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz
2X 512GB 850PRO SSD (Raid 0)
500GB PCIe NVMe add in drive (Intel 6 series)
Dual DDC's + 2X UT60 360 rads
2X EVGA 04G-P4-2981-KR 980's SLI (X8+X8 unfortunately due to Z77) EKWB Blocks
Asus Maximus V Extreme MB

Since I don't really game much on it except when co-workers are irritating me and I need some FPS "therapy" the cards aren't OC'd at all - but should be able to give you a baseline. I'll run a heaven and a valley for ya and post up once I DL them. Let me know if there's another or a game bench - have steam and a bunch of games but not any that are too recent (mostly play FarCry4, Counter Strike, Witcher 3, and GuildWars - none of which really tax the GPUs even on a 30" monitor).


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Main games I play are ArmA III (which can be a pain to benchmark), Killing Floor 2 (with all the PhysX effects on), Elite: Dangerous. Lot of games that you don't see in the normal benchmark tests that most sites do.

Mostly curious as to how the 1080Ti runs them compared to a 980 SLI setup.

It's not a huge deal as I should get my 1080Ti in the first batch of FTW3 shipments as I got my pre-order in early and I'll be able to see how it compares directly.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, unfortunately I have none of those games so benching will be more than just a pain.









This is a definitely non-optimized system run of Heaven at ultra 1080 8X AA for academic purposes:


(Ran it at 1920X1080 because I don't have 4K monitor and all benches seem to be run at one or the other)

Weird that Valley reports 1392MHz for GPU core speeds but OHM reports 1228 as peak and GPU-z reports 1216 as Boost Clock. Go figure.

Regardless, your 1080ti should be right around the same if not slightly better (and playability should be better as no SLI induced frame lags, etc.)

All I know is that for the games I play (which are admittedly a little out-of-date) everything runs at 2560X1600 in high settings and FPS in the upper 80s to 100s depending on the game. FarCry4 does get a little iffy in some places at ultra settings at that resolution, but nothing close to unplayable. Obviously CS isn't a good test as it's permanently pegged at whatever I cap the frames at, and Witcher3 with everything stays above 50 at all times. At 1080 I've not found anything that struggles at ultra settings with full aa af and tess running.

I can't imagine ArmA III not running like butter on a single 1080ti (at pretty much any resolution)... but then again I'm not familiar with it's engine so YMMV.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

ArmA III is heavily CPU bound but throwing more GPU at it doesn't hurt in some cases. I honestly don't expect much change in it.

Killing Floor 2 runs great on a single 980, runs better on 980 SLI (but there are some bugs right now with shadows and SLI) so I've been running it with SLI off and having the second card do PhysX stuff. Mainly want to know how it'll run once I'm on one card and have it doing PhysX stuff as well.

Elite: Dangerous has decent SLI scaling but also has some issues with SLI right now where the dark side of planets pulses from pitch black to bright with SLI enabled and it makes the game basically unplayable if you plan to land on planets. You can't always stick to the bright side. Have been running it off a single 980 as they don't seem to care all that much about fixing this issue as we've been complaining about it for about 6 months.

Another thing that is a big benefit is I run a G-Sync monitor, so even if I do get dips in performance I don't really notice them. A 1080Ti should be able to power through 1440p without a problem which is what I game at. The closer I can get to the 144Hz rate of the monitor though the better.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I sent my GTX 980 in for RMA and of all things I got a 1070 SC back as a replacement.
That essentially means I no longer own a 980, so I no longer qualify for this club. It was fun while it lasted......


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I sent my GTX 980 in for RMA and of all things I got a 1070 SC back as a replacement.
> That essentially means I no longer own a 980, so I no longer qualify for this club. It was fun while it lasted......


I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC that I will trade you for the 1070, just so you can still stay in the club.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC that I will trade you for the 1070, just so you can still stay in the club.


No way, you'd do that for me?! Sweet, I get to stay in the club!.....lol


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC that I will trade you for the 1070, just so you can still stay in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, you'd do that for me?! Sweet, I get to stay in the club!.....lol
Click to expand...

You're not serious are you? You would be giving up 4GB of DRAM plus a newer architecture.
Of course, maybe you were being sarcastic and I'm just dense.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You're not serious are you? You would be giving up 4GB of DRAM plus a newer architecture.
> Of course, maybe you were being sarcastic and I'm just dense.


But who wouldn't do this for a classic like a GTX 980? It is such an awesome card, wouldn't you do the same?!
Yeah of course I am kidding.............lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

About the only way that would make sense is if you were totally committed to an SLI configuration and the 980 was identical to the ones you were running at the time one of them died. Even then it would only make sense if you were doing it mostly for aesthetics and OCD urges (which sadly applies to me way too often it seems).


----------



## Renairy

Can anyone help me with gettin my Asus 980 strix to go past 1200mv?
Tried the gpu tweak II and everytime i apply more voltage it just resets back.
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Can anyone help me with gettin my Asus 980 strix to go past 1200mv?
> Tried the gpu tweak II and everytime i apply more voltage it just resets back.
> Greatly appreciated.


That card might be voltage locked. I know the Asus Strix GTX 970's were locked.



That is a 24/7 folding card and the EVGA GTX 980 SC does allow more voltage with the stock bios.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Only thing left to do is to try a modded VBIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Can anyone help me with gettin my Asus 980 strix to go past 1200mv?
> Tried the gpu tweak II and everytime i apply more voltage it just resets back.
> Greatly appreciated.


You can try a modded VBIOS. Get someone to mod your current version. I just had my Voltage and Power Limit unlocked and I can bench at 1640 MHz @ 1.275v.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - Wednesday 19th - 12 noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

April 2017 Foldathon

BTW - make sure you sign up









To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Zuhl3156

I'd love to but it's just too much work to Fold for you guys. First I have to be assigned to someone's team within the team. Besides, I have doctors appointments on Monday and Tuesday. Afterwards I will be taking a nice long cruise on my new motorcycle. Oh yeah before I forget, when I first signed up you deleted and disregarded all of my contributions to Folding at Home because, well, I don't know. I doubt you will even miss my meager 2.4 to 3.1 million ppd. Have a good one!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'd love to but it's just too much work to Fold for you guys. First I have to be assigned to someone's team within the team. Besides, I have doctors appointments on Monday and Tuesday. Afterwards I will be taking a nice long cruise on my new motorcycle. Oh yeah before I forget, when I first signed up you deleted and disregarded all of my contributions to Folding at Home because, well, I don't know. I doubt you will even miss my meager 2.4 to 3.1 million ppd. Have a good one!


Hi Zuhl3156,

I see that you have folded for other teams but not for OCN. LINK

For the FAT, the only team you need to fold for is 37726 and not for a team within a team.

Hope all goes well with your Dr. appt. And enjoy your motorcycle ride (nice clean bike) - i hope to be out on my Vstrom 1000 sometime next week









later

lanofsong


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I'd love to but it's just too much work to Fold for you guys. First I have to be assigned to someone's team within the team. Besides, I have doctors appointments on Monday and Tuesday. Afterwards I will be taking a nice long cruise on my new motorcycle. Oh yeah before I forget, when I first signed up you deleted and disregarded all of my contributions to Folding at Home because, well, I don't know. I doubt you will even miss my meager 2.4 to 3.1 million ppd. Have a good one!


But you have never folded for OCN and you can't get awards or be added to competitions if you are folding for another team. It's not good or bad, it's just how things work...


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But you have never folded for OCN and you can't get awards or be added to competitions if you are folding for another team. It's not good or bad, it's just how things work...


My contributions to Folding at Home are still contributions. The team I Fold for now appreciates my contributions more and they never nag me for more and more as in "I know you can do better than that, just a few more days". I am disabled and on fixed income. I only have so much money left over at the end of the month and I choose to donate it to Folding. That's it and there ain't no more. I won't Fold for EVGA ever again so that should help you catch up to them and dethrone them from their #1 spot. They increased their requirements again but forget that electricity costs money. When you play the 'carrot on a stck' game you can't make the stick so long that the carrot seems out of reach. Sure, I could reach EVGA 's limits in a few days but what's it going to get me? EVGA bucks that I can only spend at their online store with inflated prices. What does EVGA get? Documented proof that they contributed to Medical Research so they can get a nice tax refund. I quit Folding for them for several months last year before I assembled the 980 ti machine and then I just did it for spite to take their bucks. This year I am done for good. They make me feel like a cheap street-walking tramp trying to see how far they can push me for the same $5. Look at this graph for the team I Fold for now. Can you tell when I am Folding?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Odd, the only time I've had people "nag" me for more was when I was part of the Team Competitions, which is something you have to actively join.. They're completely separate from the Foldathon events. And it was more along the lines of playful talking and jockeying for positions in your category,not actual nagging.

Since OCN is ponying up the prizes (as well as their member donations) for those who participate, it's only natural that they would expect you to fold for their team to qualify for the prize drawings. A decent number of those who participate in the Foldathon are "casual" folders who hop in for the event and then go back to what they were doing before (for me, it's BOINC work units for several projects - others fire up their benching rigs, gaming rigs, HTPCs, etc). Besides being part of OCN's team during the event, the only other request is that you sign up every month, and on average you'll receive 3-4 reminders about the event if you're part of the notification group.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Thanks for the explanation. I might Fold for OCN one of these days but I am happy where I am now. I could NOT deal with 4 or 5 reminders each and every month to come and Fold. Like I said, I only have limited resources and once they're gone at the beginning of the month after I figure my budget and pay my electric bill they're gone for good and I will Fold no more until the next month. I will not be bullied or shamed into spending money I need for necessities like food and clothing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I might Fold for OCN one of these days but I am happy where I am now. I could NOT deal with 4 or 5 reminders each and every month to come and Fold. Like I said, I only have limited resources and once they're gone at the beginning of the month after I figure my budget and pay my electric bill they're gone for good and I will Fold no more until the next month. I will not be bullied or shamed into spending money I need for necessities like food and clothing.


All that those PMs consist of usually is a link to the thread (first one)typically two weeks before, then a 48 hour reminder, followed by a "event has started" PM. Usually the only time a fourth one is sent is if your name was drawn. Those first three only happen if you're part of the notification list.

I've not seen (or experienced) any bullying or shaming - they're a good group of people who only care that OCN is coming together as a group to help with science. It doesn't matter what you bring, or how much you put in... Some people are only able to put 10k points into the pot due to hardware, power, or even time usage, but their willingness to help science is appreciated just as much as guys like BeerCan who have two racks of gear they bring into the mix.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Well, after all of that hootin' and a hollerin' I am only netting around 1.8 million ppd which is only 400,000 more than my two single 980 ti boards. I will spread the Classies as far apart as i can in this Z270 setup and run my other two 980 ti boards in my other Z97. I will leave my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G heavily modded boards in my Sweetie, Mab, right here. I don't know if I posted this here or not but I might as well show off for a little bit. If you've got it flaunt it, right guys?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I don't know if I posted this here or not but I might as well show off for a little bit. If you've got it flaunt it, right guys?


LOL! Nice. I laugh at the WEI but it's nice to know someone is getting an 'honest' assessment from it - worthless though it might be. No matter what I always get a 7.8 on processor despite being OC'd to 5.0GHz (3770K) - naturally my RAM, SSD Raid and SLI 980's guarantee everything else is a 7.9. I swear MS rates "calculations per second" as something other than actual calculations per second... either that or my CPU has attention deficit issues.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL! Nice. I laugh at the WEI but it's nice to know someone is getting an 'honest' assessment from it - worthless though it might be. No matter what I always get a 7.8 on processor despite being OC'd to 5.0GHz (3770K) - naturally my RAM, SSD Raid and SLI 980's guarantee everything else is a 7.9. I swear MS rates "calculations per second" as something other than actual calculations per second... either that or my CPU has attention deficit issues.


Oh, I know! This is the first time I got a 7.9 for my Processor. I think MS had to reconfigure the test because Windows 10 stinks so bad even though Windows 10 doesn't have it visibly showing. I remember a thread asking if anyone got higher than 7.8 for CPU and what they had to do to get it. It closed back in 2012. There were OCs of 5.2 GHz and higher but it wouldn't budge. I had this Devils Canyon at 4.9 GHz stable and still only got 7.8 for it. There were also people with 6 HDD in RAID-0 who couldn't get higher than 5.9 and that really burned them up. Some even had higher transfer rates than a single SSD but still only got themselves a 5.9 no matter what. I wouldn't even own a SSD if it weren't for that. LOL
Well, at least I got audio and my keyboard and mouse did NOT drop out with Windows 10. As far as I can see, this will be my very last build since I will not ever purchase another Windows 10 licesnse. Too much bloatware, PERIOD! I only bought this ASRock Z270 Supercarrier because it had Windows 7 compatible downloads in their Support section. The installation appears to be progressing normally until the last few seconds where a popup declares installation failed with a red X in it. I was hoping I could run all 4 boards and be done with it but I think that the PLX chip butchers the results. 1.8 million ppd is only slightly better but if I can divide the boards into 2 per machine I will be getting a much better 2.8 million ppd.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Oh, I know! This is the first time I got a 7.9 for my Processor. I think MS had to reconfigure the test because Windows 10 stinks so bad even though Windows 10 doesn't have it visibly showing. I remember a thread asking if anyone got higher than 7.8 for CPU and what they had to do to get it. It closed back in 2012. There were OCs of 5.2 GHz and higher but it wouldn't budge. I had this Devils Canyon at 4.9 GHz stable and still only got 7.8 for it. There were also people with 6 HDD in RAID-0 who couldn't get higher than 5.9 and that really burned them up. Some even had higher transfer rates than a single SSD but still only got themselves a 5.9 no matter what. I wouldn't even own a SSD if it weren't for that. LOL
> Well, at least I got audio and my keyboard and mouse did NOT drop out with Windows 10. *As far as I can see, this will be my very last build since I will not ever purchase another Windows 10 licesnse. Too much bloatware, PERIOD!* I only bought this ASRock Z270 Supercarrier because it had Windows 7 compatible downloads in their Support section. The installation appears to be progressing normally until the last few seconds where a popup declares installation failed with a red X in it. I was hoping I could run all 4 boards and be done with it but I think that the PLX chip butchers the results. 1.8 million ppd is only slightly better but if I can divide the boards into 2 per machine I will be getting a much better 2.8 million ppd.


I hear ya! I installed 10 for the first time on my recent build (had to in order to have M.2 support - but also because I have to try to get it to where I could possibly consider rolling it out to my work desktops some year). I just about uninstalled when I saw it had added a _Candy Crush game_ as part of the install (as well as a ton of social media plug-in apps)... ***? And that was the Professional SKU! I already have to block almost all the social media sites and game sites, just to keep my users doing some actual work now and then... now they're just bundling all of it with the OS. Sigh.

I would definitely recommend running O&O Shut Up or similar utility - still doesn't turn off all telemetry, but it gets much closer.

Ah if only I didn't have to support legacy Windows apps and a user base which is rapidly becoming all senior citizens... I'd just move everything to Linux in a heartbeat.

And yes... the PLX chip does indeed cause issues in my experience at least (on MVE it did). It does what it can, but if you were looking for that solution then you needed to go 2011v3 and a 40-lane CPU I think.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Well, I would go X99 with a 40 lane CPU but on aircooling 3 out of 4 were running at 91°C no matter what I tried. #4 wherever it was, probably the very bottom, was running around 71°C but I got no idea where it was. Folding Client and Afterburner were showing different boards in different locations. Folding isn't that important to me. I will not even consider the purchase of four watercooling blocks and backplates at over $150 each board for something that I see no results for. Not now nor have I ever seen anything useful come out of Folding. If it did they're keeping it very, very quiet. If they did, it might make me inclinded to spend more of my fixed disability income on electricity. I refuse to Fold for EVGA again. They play that carrot and stick routine but they made the stick so long that the carrot looks like a pea and I hate peas. EVGA still gets their tax break for a documented contribution to medical research and I just get a higher electric bill to get the same $5 to $10 EVGA bucks that I can only spend at EVGA. Cha-ching!!! They are NOT selling us Folders upgrade parts at cost so they are making money by making us buy overpriced parts directly from them. BTW, I never got a decent video board from them! They are stable at stock clocks but that's all you can expect. I always wanted a Classified because I had always heard they were monsters, king of the beasts, best of the best but I must have waited too long because the 980 ti Classified is Voltage locked and won't budge without extra voltage controlling software that I have yet to see take my voltage higher than 1.212 whereas my MSI boards will top out at 1.275 and OC like a bandit. 1640 MHZ stable is what I call a real overclock for a GTX-980 no matter who makes it. Another thing to watch out for is instead of scrapping or repairing a Classified or FTW video board that is basically broken, EVGA openly states that these boards will not operate stable at the advertised speeds, they downclock them to reference clock speeds and sell them as Classified "REF" or FTW "DT"(detuned). They actually convince buyers that they are doing them a favor since these boards still have 14+3 power phases or 10+2 phases. That's like selling a Corvette that can't go from Zero to 60 in the advertised 4.8 seconds(or whatever) and putting an Impala V8 engine in it and saying it's the same thing. We're doing you a favor by lowering the price. It still has bucket seats and 4-wheel independent suspension just like a real Corvette. Anybody else see something wrong with this?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, the short answer is "Yes" but despite being much larger expenditures, the EVGA and Corvette examples bother me less than the fact that every time I buy toilet paper or a box of crackers at the store... the package is the same size but the product isn't.

Unfortunately that's the current state of consumer goods of every type now. Pay full price for software that doesn't include all advertised features until the third or fourth patch cycle (if at all). Pay $60 for a game that has only 4 hours of content, only to have $40 worth of DLC's added within the first year.

Same with services... it's next to impossible to get good customer service whether you're buying a $60 meal or a $60K swimming pool.

To some extent it's normal for a business to view the customer as a commodity rather than a relationship (at least once they grow past the 'family business' stage) but it's starting to feel like we're becoming slaves not simply strangers.

Back to your setup, I forgot you were all on air - I don't think I'd ever do a multi-GPU build again that wasn't under water now... there's just no way to get enough cooling to the GPUs unless you do some sort of PCIe backplane setup with 2-3 slots between all of them.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I have 1 universal GPU waterblock I got from eBay for only $15. IDK if I really want to buy a radiator, hose, clamps, fittings and 3 more uni-blocks just for Folding. I'll get better results by splitting two boards in the Z270 mobo and using the other two in my Z97 4690k setup which will give me 2.8 million ppd if I run them both. This 980 rig nets me around 1 million ppd but running this at full load and the twin 980 ti unit at full power really loads my circuit breakers. I cannot use my AC or microwave unless I Pause the Folding until I am done nuking my dinner. More bothersome to me is the lack of any earth shattering breakthroughs in the medical field directly related to Folding. All I see is mainly psych and Diabetes drugs being rammed down our throats on TV. I don't know about you but I'd like to know that I am making a difference helping sick people and not just increasing the size of my carbon footprint by flushing all of my extra cash down my power company's toilet. Can anybody show me something good that has actually come from Folding besides bragging rights about how many points someone can post?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I have 1 universal GPU waterblock I got from eBay for only $15. IDK if I really want to buy a radiator, hose, clamps, fittings and 3 more uni-blocks just for Folding. I'll get better results by splitting two boards in the Z270 mobo and using the other two in my Z97 4690k setup which will give me 2.8 million ppd if I run them both. This 980 rig nets me around 1 million ppd but running this at full load and the twin 980 ti unit at full power really loads my circuit breakers. I cannot use my AC or microwave unless I Pause the Folding until I am done nuking my dinner. More bothersome to me is the lack of any earth shattering breakthroughs in the medical field directly related to Folding. All I see is mainly psych and Diabetes drugs being rammed down our throats on TV. I don't know about you but I'd like to know that I am making a difference helping sick people and not just increasing the size of my carbon footprint by flushing all of my extra cash down my power company's toilet. Can anybody show me something good that has actually come from Folding besides bragging rights about how many points someone can post?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/[email protected]

Essentially, as with all groundwork efforts - the actual advances are likely to come many months to years after the research and proofs are available to those working in the field.

However, the questions you raise are the same which caused me to stop folding some time ago (same reason I don't mine crypto currencies any longer either). It may be self-centered of me to hold this view, but I felt like I would be better using my resources by saving money to contribute directly to charities/research groups (or for that matter just buying books for an underprivileged student in my area) than running up an extra $100/mo in utilities. For the most part distributed processing power is not the rare commodity it was before all the "big boys" rolled out their cloud computing data centers.

Couple that with the state of pharma these days, and it seems likely that any real breakthroughs will be priced out of reach from many/most of the people that donated their time/hardware/power to the cause in the first place. Same with crypto... I could make my power company and the hardware companies rich... or I could just buy a couple BTC at current price and trade for profit... saving both the environment and my bank account at the same time!

That said, like almost any hobby (regardless of whether it has a benevolent 'goal' or not), most people do folding for the competition and community aspects I think - and the justification of doing it for a worthy cause is simply a nice add-on.


----------



## Zuhl3156

I begin to believe that the 'worthy cause' is a bunch of malarky. With the dear, sweet, lovable Dr Pande heading an investment group now he can pick and choose the WU that are most likely to pan out for future reasearch and be the most profitable for his investors. I think it is time for me to quit Folding again at least for a while until I see something that I want to see from them. It's not like anybody is going to miss me. I look at team after team and I only see possibly 10% of the original Folders still participating. Bitcoin mining is out of the question for me because of their purpose and main use to pay for human slave trading, arms sales, and drug sales. I still have to live with myself and cannot for the life of me see how someone would 'sell their soul' just to make a few bucks helping a bunch of international crime syndicates dodge the taxman and hide their criminal enterprises.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> I begin to believe that the 'worthy cause' is a bunch of malarky. With the dear, sweet, lovable Dr Pande heading an investment group now he can pick and choose the WU that are most likely to pan out for future reasearch and be the most profitable for his investors. I think it is time for me to quit Folding again at least for a while until I see something that I want to see from them. It's not like anybody is going to miss me. I look at team after team and I only see possibly 10% of the original Folders still participating. Bitcoin mining is out of the question for me because of their purpose and main use to pay for human slave trading, arms sales, and drug sales. I still have to live with myself and cannot for the life of me see how someone would 'sell their soul' just to make a few bucks helping a bunch of international crime syndicates dodge the taxman and hide their criminal enterprises.


Well, you certainly could look at it that way. However, you could also consider many of the more humanitarian ventures and relief efforts it is empowering currently... and it's still in its infancy.

Ideologies and religions are beneficial for providing aspirations outside simple survival and pleasure... but they walk the fine line between helpful and destructive all the time. Usually, the amount of zealotry involved is the deciding factor which determines which it becomes.

I work in the US, earning and spending US dollars... which are arguably used for the same (and worse) purposes you attribute to Bitcoin. By the same token it could be argued that watching a movie or TV, listening to music, or even paying taxes is supporting pedophilia, slavery, drug and arms deals, etc... it's certainly funding a violation of privacy and free enterprise... but at some point you have to shrug off that which you can't do anything about and worry about that which you can. After all, those same dollars are also used to help cure diseases, feed the hungry, house the homeless, etc.

Being a 'conscientious investor' (whether we're talking about WUs, $s, or BTCs) at some point in time comes down to simply hoping what you contributed actually gets used for that purpose. That's why I usually try to look locally for such opportunities rather than globally... there's plenty of struggling families in every community, and many fall through the cracks in the system(s) that are ostensibly created to help them. Of course, you can find corruption locally as well... but at least it's a little harder to hide it.









I wouldn't worry to much about it either way... there's enough stress and disappointment in life as it is, without carrying the world on your shoulders. IMHO at least. I'd say just fold as much as you want, for the reasons you want to do it... and if you don't - don't.

You know, I've heard you can also play some pretty decent video games on those 980s


----------



## Zuhl3156

My 980 SLI will play any game I own and has no problem driving my HTC Vive. Of course I could have purchased a nice pair of GTX-1080 ti with EK waterblocks for around $1800 but I decided to buy a nice Virago instead. See ya, I gotta go riding! Trust me when I say it is a whole lot more fun in real life than it is in VR. Ha-Haaaaa!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> My 980 SLI will play any game I own and has no problem driving my HTC Vive. Of course I could have purchased a nice pair of GTX-1080 ti with EK waterblocks for around $1800 but I decided to buy a nice Virago instead. See ya, I gotta go riding! Trust me when I say it is a whole lot more fun in real life than it is in VR. Ha-Haaaaa!


That sounds like a winner. Enjoy.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> My 980 SLI will play any game I own and has no problem driving my HTC Vive. Of course I could have purchased a nice pair of GTX-1080 ti with EK waterblocks for around $1800 but I decided to buy a nice Virago instead. See ya, I gotta go riding! Trust me when I say it is a whole lot more fun in real life than it is in VR. Ha-Haaaaa!


So I Googled "Virago" as I am unfamiliar with the term, got "*a domineering, violent, or bad-tempered woman.*" as the first result.

Then I realized it's a motorcycle.


----------



## hertz9753

I had a Yamaha dealer down the street when I was growing up. He also sold Kawasaki and Suzuki bikes but Yamaha pretty much the king up here in the 1970's and early 80's.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> So I Googled "Virago" as I am unfamiliar with the term, got "*a domineering, violent, or bad-tempered woman.*" as the first result.
> 
> Then I realized it's a motorcycle.


With either one it all depends on throttle control.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Wow! I did not know that. I can't believe some of the Synonyms for Virago. I get 'shrew', 'witch', 'hellcat', 'Battle-ax''(whoa), 'vixen'(meh, better than most), 'bag', 'biddy', 'ogress', 'she-wolf'. Rather than take any chances from now on before I turn the key and start her up I will whisper, "If you love me you'll let me on top". I can sit here and picture how long and bloody the skid mark would be on the pavement if that 620 lb beast wound up on top!


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there GTX 980 owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following project - This starts 8pm EST 5/8/17 :

Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*



Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong - Got 3 x GTX980's folding as i type


----------



## trivium nate

Anyone here have sli 980's and a Ryan 1700 and game at 4k? How is it? Jw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Anyone here have sli 980's and a Ryan 1700 and game at 4k? How is it? Jw


It should be OK but not fantastic - dependent on the game of course. The biggest issue is the VRAM not the chip or the core capability as texture cache is obviously less than it would be with a 1080 or 1080 ti... but never had any issues gaming at 2560X1600 on them and that's with a 3770K (granted a 5GHz OC'd 3770K but still).

Overall I'd say performance is nearly identical to my single 1080 and ~15% less than my single 1080 ti.

Don't expect more than 45-50 fps on anything recent however on anything close to max settings. Everyone has a different definition of 'playable' so it's impossible to say for you... are you bigger on eye candy or FPS? If you're willing to sacrifice some of the former for the latter... then you'll be just fine. The upside is that unless you're using a huge monitor (40"+), at 4K and a normal viewing distance, you don't need AA or AF nearly as much to see smooth curves, etc.since the pixel density is so high.


----------



## trivium nate

Eventually I'd like to upgrade to sli 1080's lime once I get the new system up and running and all that and I'm trying to sell my old.larts to haha


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Eventually I'd like to upgrade to sli 1080's lime once I get the new system up and running and all that and I'm trying to sell my old.larts to haha


Well, if they can't get the GPU supply situation under control... then that might be a very pricey upgrade. I can't wait for AMD and NV to release their headless mining cards so those of us looking to actually drive a monitor don't get gouged so ruthlessly on decent hardware.


----------



## bajer29

Weird behavior on my SLI setup: BFI on High at 1440P with DX12 enabled I get 100% usage on GPU_1 (bottom card) and 85-95% on GPU_0 (top card). I get a little lag at the beginning of a Conquest, but it usually smooths itself out a minute into the game (loading textures?).

All other games I've ever played has had the opposite: more usage on 0 than 1, but GPU_0 (top card) consistently never goes above 95% usage.

Anyone know why this is? Does lower usage on the main (top) card mean the GPU or memory is going bad?

Games seem to play nicely without issue, so I'm wondering if I'm just being paranoid


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Weird behavior on my SLI setup: BFI on High at 1440P with DX12 enabled I get 100% usage on GPU_1 (bottom card) and 85-95% on GPU_0 (top card). I get a little lag at the beginning of a Conquest, but it usually smooths itself out a minute into the game (loading textures?).
> 
> All other games I've ever played has had the opposite: more usage on 0 than 1, but GPU_0 (top card) consistently never goes above 95% usage.
> 
> Anyone know why this is? Does lower usage on the main (top) card mean the GPU or memory is going bad?
> 
> Games seem to play nicely without issue, so I'm wondering if I'm just being paranoid


One possibility, though I'm not terribly familiar with those games, is PhysX directed to a specific GPU in the driver, or to CPU? Don't know if that is the case, but if the game is PhysX enabled, maybe it's loading the GPU handling it more and thus under-utilizing the other (i.e. both GPUs are doing 85% rendering with the oddball doing another 15% load in PhysX calcs?)

Of course, different engines load differently and it's possible that one is more "SLI-optimized" than the other is.

Usually if it's memory then you'll be seeing similar artifacts to a card that's overheating. Either that or full blown crashes. My guess is it's a software issue - either driver or game.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> One possibility, though I'm not terribly familiar with those games, is PhysX directed to a specific GPU in the driver, or to CPU? Don't know if that is the case, but if the game is PhysX enabled, maybe it's loading the GPU handling it more and thus under-utilizing the other (i.e. both GPUs are doing 85% rendering with the oddball doing another 15% load in PhysX calcs?)
> 
> Of course, different engines load differently and it's possible that one is more "SLI-optimized" than the other is.
> 
> Usually if it's memory then you'll be seeing similar artifacts to a card that's overheating. Either that or full blown crashes. My guess is it's a software issue - either driver or game.


PhysX is set to automatic, so that's up to the driver/ game profile to decide I suppose. It very well could be optimization and/ or software. I'll run DDU tonight and reinstall latest drivers to test if it is still persistent.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> PhysX is set to automatic, so that's up to the driver/ game profile to decide I suppose. It very well could be optimization and/ or software. I'll run DDU tonight and reinstall latest drivers to test if it is still persistent.


You can always set PhysX to CPU manually just to make sure it's out of the equation. Troubleshooting load differences between GPUs can turn into an endeavor in futility quickly IMO.

It seems like every other driver release NV breaks something that they had working well in order to fix something that wasn't.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You can always set PhysX to CPU manually just to make sure it's out of the equation. Troubleshooting load differences between GPUs can turn into an endeavor in futility quickly IMO.
> 
> It seems like every other driver release NV breaks something that they had working well in order to fix something that wasn't.


Very true, I'd rather keep my sanity. Maybe I'll just turn off OSD for a while and just play games and not worry about hardware vitals for a bit


----------



## trivium nate

anyone have trouble with the led visualizer not working? i just want to be able to turn the led's on or off


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX980 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - Wednesday 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that awesome GPU power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us - see attached link.

October 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Slipknot79

This is what i am getting when i try to flash the VBIOS:

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

Storing updated firmware image...
............................
Verifying update...
Update successful.

Firmware image has been updated from version 84.00.41.00.90 to 84.00.41.00.90.

A reboot is required for the update to take effect.

And yes, i am using the NVIDIA NVFlash with Certificate Checks Bypassed. (5.287) And yes, i also deactivate the graphics card before flashing.

How to solve this?


----------



## Slipknot79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slipknot79*
> 
> This is what i am getting when i try to flash the VBIOS:
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> Storing updated firmware image...
> ............................
> Verifying update...
> Update successful.
> 
> Firmware image has been updated from version 84.00.41.00.90 to 84.00.41.00.90.
> 
> A reboot is required for the update to take effect.
> 
> And yes, i am using the NVIDIA NVFlash with Certificate Checks Bypassed. (5.287) And yes, i also deactivate the graphics card before flashing.
> 
> How to solve this?


Ok solved this, i used an older version of nvflash, 5.236.


----------



## Hemin

Hello,


I have recently purchased a GTX 980 because I only want to play at 1080p, its fine for me. I want to update the bios but I'm a bit confused with the bios version. I have an windforce g1 gaming 4Gb with the bios number 84.04.24.00.58, what is the last bios for this model? Are there any changelog?


Thanks


----------



## Slipknot79

Changelogs normally dont exist.

Heres the BIOS collection: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## xzamples

EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 stock rom, any help would be appreciated (even though this thread is old)


----------



## abysal

xzamples said:


> EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 stock rom, any help would be appreciated (even though this thread is old)


I have these that I can dump the ROM from: "EVGA GeForce GTX 980 04G-P4-2982-KR 4GB SC GAMING"


----------



## KillerBee33

xzamples said:


> EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 stock rom, any help would be appreciated (even though this thread is old)


Learn how to Mod and Flash BIOS from this first page ""https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1573308-nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request.html"" extract your BIOS, copy all the settings from this BIOS to yours and Flash. 1531MHz. I did it back in 980 days, this was my best result. If i find my bios i used i'll send it here later.


----------



## KillerBee33

KillerBee33 said:


> Learn how to Mod and Flash BIOS from this first page ""https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1573308-nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request.html"" extract your BIOS, copy all the settings from this BIOS to yours and Flash. 1531MHz. I did it back in 980 days, this was my best result. If i find my bios i used i'll send it here later.


Here, try this. This is YOUR BIOS @ 1557.0 @ 1.281.3V & 400W Power Raise. If you mess it up it's on you. Make sure you have proper tools and know what you are doing and you have Proper Cooling.
It's the bios you've uploaded to "nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request"


----------



## KillerBee33

KillerBee33 said:


> Here, try this. This is YOUR BIOS @ 1557.0 @ 1.281.3V & 400W Power Raise. If you mess it up it's on you. Make sure you have proper tools and know what you are doing and you have Proper Cooling.
> It's the bios you've uploaded to "nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request"


Test it properly when Flashed and if you get Artifacts in any test or a game, even a small one, let me know but also try this 1506MHz version. If you want me to edit your fan speeds i need to know what to change it to. This is what your Stock/Default settings are...


----------



## zoson

You can't get 400W on a reference PCB card, board power max limit by the shunt resistors is 300W. It's pointless to raise the limit beyond that, unless the user has done a shunt mod.


----------



## TheQuentincc

*GTX980 MSI Gaming*

Hi, two small resistor are missing on my MSI GTX980 Gaming, can someone measure them for me please ?
Picture link : https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/330939099752169475/751757753348915240/IMG_20200811_113139.jpg
Thanks you a lot


----------



## Bride

Hi guys,
I would like to buy one of these cards, are all on 100USD second hand:

Asus GTX 980 Ti 20th Anniversary





GOLD20TH-GTX980TI-P-6G-GAMING - Support







www.asus.com





Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon





POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 - Support







www.asus.com





Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming








GV-N98TXTREME-6GD Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global


Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!




www.gigabyte.com





MSI GTX 980 Ti Lighting





MSI Global - The Leading Brand in High-end Gaming & Professional Creation


As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




www.msi.com





Are all tempting me, but the first one could be the right choice. In terms of overclocking? MSI give 8pinx2 plus a 6pin...ASIC quality between these brands?
Tks in advance


----------



## c0nsistent

Bride said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to buy one of these cards, are all on 100USD second hand:
> 
> Asus GTX 980 Ti 20th Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOLD20TH-GTX980TI-P-6G-GAMING - Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 - Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GV-N98TXTREME-6GD Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI GTX 980 Ti Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global - The Leading Brand in High-end Gaming & Professional Creation
> 
> 
> As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all tempting me, but the first one could be the right choice. In terms of overclocking? MSI give 8pinx2 plus a 6pin...ASIC quality between these brands?
> Tks in advance


I would go with the 20th Anniversary ASUS Gold edition. Probably a later version of silicon with better overclocking, and they claim it's the fastest 980 Ti in the title, and ASUS doesn't tend to lie much.


----------



## Bride

c0nsistent said:


> I would go with the 20th Anniversary ASUS Gold edition. Probably a later version of silicon with better overclocking, and they claim it's the fastest 980 Ti in the title, and ASUS doesn't tend to lie much.


Agree with you,
I will post few benchmarks soon, tks


----------



## nyk20z3

Got bored so custom painted one of my spare 980 Matrix cards. First Desert Storm Edition I suppose 😁


----------



## inedenimadam

I forgot all about this thread! Funny story...I stole the universal waterblock from the 980 and couldn't find the original FTW cooler, so I did this. It works! LOL


----------

